# A Viking's Tale - Ginger Ben's journal



## Ginger Ben

Welcome to my journal and thanks for taking the time to read it. I am starting this for a couple of reasons - firstly to give myself something to look back on and see how I have hopefully progressed, as I intend for the coming year to be the one where I give this gym malarky 100%. Also I want an outlet for asking questions and perhaps even providing some help to others along the way. Lastly I wanted to have an outlet for some other members on here (you know who you are) to get their own back for all the spamming of their journals I have been guilty of recently....

So my starting point is as follows - 33 years old, been training for the last two years consistently (3 times a week semi-religiously), but prior to that I had 4 or 5 serious flirtations with the gym but for one reason or another I didn't stick to it. This time however it's different, this time it's not a flirtation, it's become something I think about and talk about all the time and want to be doing for the rest of my life.

My goals are to in the first instance get leaner leading up to my wedding in April and then when i get back from honeymoon it is operation add more quality size. I do a mixture of strength training and more hypertrophy training to keep things interesting and I don't really class myself as a bodybuilder nor a strongman/power lifter, I'm kind of a hybrid I suppose and my training reflects this.

Gear usage is zero currently but I have done a couple of mild PH cycles over the last 12 months. Other than that its the usual array of supplements and a solid diet 6 days a week.

That's about it for now, if you've made it this far then thanks for reading and I hope this journal serves as an interesting and honest account of my journey from humble Viking to Thor!!


----------



## Rick89

Love the title buddy

subbed


----------



## Guest

Hooray!!

Subbed


----------



## MRSTRONG

well done from a fellow viking .

will you post up diet training and pb`s ?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Thought it might be worth listing my last couple of training sessions so there is a reference point (you big fvckers aren't allowed to laugh!)

*Legs & Shoulders*

Warm Up Military Press (strict form) - [email protected],[email protected],[email protected]

Leg Press - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] - drop set to [email protected]

Romanian Deads [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] - easy weight but lower back was really stiff from previous back session

Hammer Strength Shoulder Press - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] - drop set to [email protected]

Hack Squat machine - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] - easy weight again but was conscious of back

Face Pulls - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

*Chest and Tri's*

Warm Up

Incline DB Press - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

Decline BB Press - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

Superset - Seated Hammer Strength Chest Press - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

Superset - Dips - [email protected] weight, [email protected]+10kg, [email protected]+10kg, [email protected]+10kg, [email protected] weight

Incline Cable Skull Crushers - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

Superset - Cable X-overs - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

Superset - V-Bar Pushdowns - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

*Back & Biceps*

Warm Up

DB Pull Overs for warm up - [email protected], [email protected]

Wide Grip Pull ups - 15,12,12

Seated Hammer Strength Close Grip Row - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] - last set was isolateral as can pull more one hand at a time to really fry back

Standing Straight Bar Pull Downs - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] - used Fat Gripz on the bar and forearms were ballooned after this

Fat Gripz EZ Bar Curls (strict form) - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] - not including bar weight

Seated Fat Gripz Hammer Curls - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

Seated Close Grip Cable Row - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] - felt i had a bit left in the tank so did these with very slow negatives to finish off


----------



## big steve

good luck with the wedding mate


----------



## Ginger Ben

Cheers fella's pressure's on now!!!

PB's are

Deadlift - [email protected]

Bench - [email protected]

Squat - [email protected]

I am keen to get all of these up over the next 6-12 months to something much more respectable. I train alone and can't always get a spotter on benching so I rarely go balls out on barbell and my legs are strong on pressing but my core and lower back hold my squats & deads back. These are all areas I know I need to improve on so will be doing so from now on.


----------



## MRSTRONG

nobodys gonna laugh at you brother :lol:


----------



## Mingster

Will be watching fellow Viking dude


----------



## Russs

Good luck, Nice honest read


----------



## Ginger Ben

Diet today has been ok but did go out for lunch with the Mrs so prob not as clean as I'd like but I'm no competitor so I enjoy my food when the opportunity is there. So today I've had

Protein shake when I woke up

10 eggs scrambled - 5 whole, 5 whites (trying to diet a bit, would usually have 8 whole)

Liver and Bacon with mash and carrots for lunch

Protein Shake

Dinner will be homemade cottage pie with sweet potato mash on top.

Pre bed will be yoghurt, peanut butter and a scoop of protein (blend not pure whey)

On the advice of Flinty I'm shooting for about 2300 cals at the moment. Hard to know what I'm on today as had lunch out but the rest will be worked out so I at least hit my 250g protein as a minimum.

Not as good as my weekday diet as when I'm at work I find it a lot easier to have a routine and weekends I find much harder! Still keep it as clean as I can but probably won't win diet of the year (not trying to either!!)


----------



## Mingster

Diet looks fine to me mate. Good wholesome food and plenty of it is my recommendation. Too many people get carried away with the minutiae of diet when its not really necessary. Eat and enjoy, then eat some more.


----------



## Guest

Ginger Ben said:


> Cheers fella's pressure's on now!!!
> 
> PB's are
> 
> Deadlift - [email protected]
> 
> Bench - [email protected]
> 
> Squat - [email protected]
> 
> I am keen to get all of these up over the next 6-12 months to something much more respectable. I train alone and can't always get a spotter on benching so I rarely go balls out on barbell and my legs are strong on pressing but my core and lower back hold my squats & deads back. These are all areas I know I need to improve on so will be doing so from now on.


Some good PBs there mate, what are you weighing in at?

Couldn't see it above, if it's there feel free to neg me :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Mingster said:


> Diet looks fine to me mate. Good wholesome food and plenty of it is my recommendation. Too many people get carried away with the minutiae of diet when its not really necessary. Eat and enjoy, then eat some more.


Thanks Mingster I try to keep it clean and every few days I do a log online to make sure calories are roughly what they should be but that's about as detailed as I get.


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0B said:


> Some good PBs there mate, what are you weighing in at?
> 
> Couldn't see it above, if it's there feel free to neg me :lol:


Cheers ROB. Don't think I did put that down so you're safe for now 

I'm 212lbs and about 15-17% bf based on home calipers which I dont fully trust!! Will get bf done properly at the gym at some stage over the next few weeks as I want it accurate as a starting point for the new year. Oh and I'm 5'11".


----------



## Fatstuff

stinks of pi55 in 'ere


----------



## MRSTRONG

Ginger Ben said:


> Cheers ROB. Don't think I did put that down so you're safe for now
> 
> I'm 212lbs and about 15-17% bf based on home calipers which I dont fully trust!! Will get bf done properly at the gym at some stage over the next few weeks as I want it accurate as a starting point for the new year. Oh and I'm 5'11".


gonna say you look pretty big but your 5"11 so that explains it , but you still look bigger than me imo .


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> stinks of pi55 in 'ere


Didn't till you rocked up


----------



## Guest

Ginger Ben said:


> Cheers ROB. Don't think I did put that down so you're safe for now
> 
> I'm 212lbs and about 15-17% bf based on home calipers which I dont fully trust!! Will get bf done properly at the gym at some stage over the next few weeks as I want it accurate as a starting point for the new year. Oh and I'm 5'11".


This journal won't be safe much longer 

So your a good size fella, well, 40lb on me !!


----------



## Fatstuff

subbed anyway though lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

ewen said:


> gonna say you look pretty big but your 5"11 so that explains it , but you still look bigger than me imo .


Not sure about that mate. Havent you got about 2 stone on me? You're a fvck load stronger too!


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0B said:


> This journal won't be safe much longer
> 
> So your a good size fella, well, 40lb on me !!


Lol corruption is just around the corner I feel!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> subbed anyway though lol


Thanks mate


----------



## Guest

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol corruption is just around the corner I feel!!


Corruption is always lurking, still got Flinty and Breda to find this


----------



## atlant1s

Ginger Ben said:


> my journey from humble Viking to Thor!!


aw..that was gunna be my genious master plan! Oh well... :sneaky2:

On a serious note tho, good luck with both wedding and reaching your goals mate


----------



## Ginger Ben

atlant1s said:


> aw..that was gunna be my genious master plan! Oh well... :sneaky2:
> 
> On a serious note tho, good luck with both wedding and reaching your goals mate


Thanks mate. There's room for more than one Viking god don't you worry!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0B said:


> Corruption is always lurking, still got Flinty and Breda to find this


I know!! I'm prepared!! Lol


----------



## atlant1s

Ginger Ben said:


> Thanks mate. There's room for more than one Viking god don't you worry!!


Yw mate! You got me worried there for a second! Thought i was de-vikingised or something! lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

atlant1s said:


> Yw mate! You got me worried there for a second! Thought i was de-vikingised or something! lol


Haha never. We must stick together!!


----------



## atlant1s

Ginger Ben said:


> Haha never. We must stick together!!


I can volunteer to be lil'Thor or summit! Not a chance in hell ill ever beat your size! 

Anyways, enough spam from me now. Ill be keeping an eye on this, and good luck again mate


----------



## Fatstuff

get a room


----------



## Breda

Ginger cnut starting up a journal on the quiet


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> Ginger cnut starting up a journal on the quiet


Thought you'd show up soon you fvcker. Yeah mate just felt inspired today to get one going. Think it will help me in the year to come.


----------



## Milky

Good luck mate and one bit of advice..

DO WHAT EVER IT TAKES TO GET LEAN FOR YOUR WEDDING....

I wanted too and let myself down and now when l look at my wedding pics l wish l had tried a lot harder..

You will only get one chance for those pics mate.


----------



## Breda

Ginger [URL=Ben:2659751]Ben:2659751[/URL] said:


> Thought you'd show up soon you fvcker. Yeah mate just felt inspired today to get one going. Think it will help me in the year to come.


Haha good on you mate... I'm subbed!!

Congrats on the upcoming wedding too bro, once you've got that ring on you can start using aas because it'll be too late for her to leave without having to fork out for a lawyer


----------



## flinty90

WELL WELL WELL what have we here hey ????

i will be sure to only put serious posts into this journal .....

so on that note

BYE !!!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Milky said:


> Good luck mate and one bit of advice..
> 
> DO WHAT EVER IT TAKES TO GET LEAN FOR YOUR WEDDING....
> 
> I wanted too and let myself down and now when l look at my wedding pics l wish l had tried a lot harder..
> 
> You will only get one chance for those pics mate.


Thanks Milky, yeah it's a pretty sting motivator for me. Thought having a journal would help too as puts a bit of pressure on me but not in a bad way!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> Haha good on you mate... I'm subbed!!
> 
> Congrats on the upcoming wedding too bro, once you've got that ring on you can start using aas because it'll be too late for her to leave without having to fork out for a lawyer


Cheers. Yeah that's what I though too!! Hahaha


----------



## Guest

Ginger Ben said:


> Yeah mate just felt inspired today to get one going.


Come on Elton, you mean pressured !!


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> WELL WELL WELL what have we here hey ????
> 
> i will be sure to only put serious posts into this journal .....
> 
> so on that note
> 
> BYE !!!!


Welcome Sir. Glad you could drop in mate. How long do you reckon that will last then? ?


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0B said:


> Come on Elton, you mean pressured !!


Well your get the fvck out of my journal post may have had somethig to do with it.....


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Welcome Sir. Glad you could drop in mate. How long do you reckon that will last then? ?


We will se mate we will see lol.....


----------



## Guest

Ginger Ben said:


> Well your get the fvck out of my journal post may have had somethig to do with it.....


Who said that.... Moi?

:lol:

Xxx


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0B said:


> Who said that.... Moi?
> 
> :lol:
> 
> Xxx


haha, might have been you....

I'm scared what flinty might do now ive started this. I'm expecting to log on to this in the morning and find it's filled with pictures of c0cks and ar$eholes!


----------



## Guest

Ginger Ben said:


> haha, might have been you....
> 
> I'm scared what flinty might do now ive started this. I'm expecting to log on to this in the morning and find it's filled with pictures of c0cks and ar$eholes!


Rumbled already!

That was his plan mate.

Good job he has a back up plan


----------



## MRSTRONG

Milky said:


> Good luck mate and one bit of advice..
> 
> DO WHAT EVER IT TAKES TO GET LEAN FOR YOUR WEDDING....
> 
> I wanted too and let myself down and now when l look at my wedding pics l wish l had tried a lot harder..
> 
> You will only get one chance for those pics mate.


try getting married in a bastard skirt milky ....


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0B said:


> Rumbled already!
> 
> That was his plan mate.
> 
> Good job he has a back up plan


Hahahaha I have no doubt. Tell you what though I'm fvcking hurting after his back and bi's session yesterday!


----------



## Guest

Ginger Ben said:


> Hahahaha I have no doubt. Tell you what though I'm fvcking hurting after his back and bi's session yesterday!


It's worse I person mate! :lol:

Ache for days


----------



## Ginger Ben

Hmm still no c0ck pictures in here. So far so good!

Up this morning and it's a shake and the ten egg scramble before splashing a coat of paint on the bedroom walls. After that off out for the day so hopefully it'll stay dry.

Rest day today and sore from Fridays back and bi's still. Really looking forward to hammering legs and shoulders tomorrow. Squats again hopefully for the first time in a while sde to hurting my lower back. If I can't go heavy I'll warm up on squats then hammer single leg press, hacks and ham curls with mil press, lat raises, hs shoulder press and face pulls. Lovely!


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> haha, might have been you....
> 
> I'm scared what flinty might do now ive started this. I'm expecting to log on to this in the morning and find *it's filled with pictures of c0cks and ar$eholes*!


well mate i figured you, rob and milky had already beat me to it seeing as you AVI's are already here lol !!!

oh morning by the way ya ginger cnut lol XX


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Hmm still no c0ck pictures in here. So far so good!
> 
> Up this morning and it's a shake and the ten egg scramble before splashing a coat of paint on the bedroom walls. After that off out for the day so hopefully it'll stay dry.
> 
> Rest day today and sore from Fridays back and bi's still. Really looking forward to hammering legs and shoulders tomorrow. Squats again hopefully for the first time in a while sde to hurting my lower back. If I can't go heavy I'll warm up on squats then hammer single leg press, hacks and ham curls with mil press, lat raises, hs shoulder press and face pulls. Lovely!


legs and shoulders on same day !!! you mad bro lol !!!

i would like to see you do my legs and shoulders sessions on same day hahaha !!! Hey Rob ??


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> well mate i figured you, rob and milky had already beat me to it seeing as you AVI's are already here lol !!!
> 
> oh morning by the way ya ginger cnut lol XX


Pmsl


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> legs and shoulders on same day !!! you mad bro lol !!!
> 
> i would like to see you do my legs and shoulders sessions on same day hahaha !!! Hey Rob ??


Haha I'd love to split them up but for practical reasons training three times a week is what I have to do currently. Once I move in April I'll be able to go 4 times a week as won't have to go at the crack of a sparrows fart in the morning. I'll also have my mate back as a training partner then and be fueled by the oil of the Gods of Iron! Haha.

Next year I am tearing myself a new one!! 

For now what I'm doing does the job but I know I can and have to do more.

Be interested to see your routines if you cba to post them.

Oh and morning to you too you roid fueled junkie cnut!  x


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> legs and shoulders on same day !!! you mad bro lol !!!
> 
> i would like to see you do my legs and shoulders sessions on same day hahaha !!! Hey Rob ??


Jebus, that would certainly be a site for sore eyes!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Bedroom painted and left over cottage pie down the hatch for lunch. Bit more to do then off out for a mooch round Richmond.


----------



## Guest

Ginger Ben said:


> Bedroom painted and left over cottage pie down the hatch for lunch. Bit more to do then off out for a mooch round Richmond.


Richmond upon Thames young man....

Love that place!


----------



## Ginger Ben

That's the one!


----------



## Guest

Ginger Ben said:


> That's the one!


Swine!

I used to live/work in Hammersmith, loved it down there


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0B said:


> Swine!
> 
> I used to live/work in Hammersmith, loved it down there


I'm not far from Wimbledon so it's not a million miles from Hammersmith, drive through it a lot on the way out of London


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Haha I'd love to split them up but for practical reasons training three times a week is what I have to do currently. Once I move in April I'll be able to go 4 times a week as won't have to go at the crack of a sparrows fart in the morning. I'll also have my mate back as a training partner then and be fueled by the oil of the Gods of Iron! Haha.
> 
> Next year I am tearing myself a new one!!
> 
> For now what I'm doing does the job but I know I can and have to do more.
> 
> *Be interested to see your routines if you cba to post them*.
> 
> Oh and morning to you too you roid fueled junkie cnut!  x


read my journal ya lazy cnut lol !!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

So it turns out I'd been measuring the middle leg....

My actual wheels come in at 26" which is a lot more sensible. Fvck knows where I got 22" from!?!


----------



## Guest

Ginger Ben said:


> So it turns out I'd been measuring the middle leg....
> 
> My actual wheels come in at 26" which is a lot more sensible. Fvck knows where I got 22" from!?!


Good lad!

How about the rest of you...... Don't let me brand you "half job!"


----------



## Tassotti

Ginger Ben said:


> So it turns out I'd been measuring the middle leg....


Hello Big Boy


----------



## Breda

Ginger [URL=Ben:2661599]Ben:2661599[/URL] said:


> So it turns out I'd been measuring the middle leg....
> 
> My actual wheels come in at 26" which is a lot more sensible. Fvck knows where I got 22" from!?!


That's what I thought man.... That's more respectable, vikings don't have 22" legs


----------



## Ginger Ben

[quote=R0B;2661612

Good lad!

How about the rest of you...... Don't let me brand you "half job!"


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0B said:


> Good lad!
> 
> How about the rest of you...... Don't let me brand you "half job!"


You trying to build up a mental picture for the [email protected] bank??

Lol. I'll do it tomorrow and post them up. Hopefully I can find another 4" everywhere!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Tassotti said:


> Hello Big Boy


Dropped in just as it stopped being a serious journal I do apologise.


----------



## Breda

Ginger [URL=Ben:266165]Ben:266165[/URL] said:


> Breathed a sigh of relief I can tell you. No way I'm being skinnier than Brenda!
> 
> And the second piece of good news is that full approval has been granted to get on the aas in the new year with the Mrs even saying she'd help with the jabs! That's why I'm marrying her, what a fvcking top girl!!


Pmsl mate I was goin round the twist thinkin how the fcuk do you have 22's, sorry for hottin you up in that girls thread earlier but at least I'm still bigger than Rob 

She sounds like a keeper mate... Having a partners support will make a lot of difference


----------



## Ginger Ben

Who's in to their pre workout products? There is a new on by driven sports called craze that has been highly marketed and seems to be the absolute dogs danglys. I use them as training first thing in the morning ad on an empty stomach I need a boost to get me in to gym mode.

I have been trying to avoid ones with 1,3 in as the stim crash is intolerable now due to overuse. This doesn't have it so thinking I may purchase some tomorrow. Will give it a review if I do.


----------



## Guest

Ginger Ben said:


> Who's in to their pre workout products? There is a new on by driven sports called craze that has been highly marketed and seems to be the absolute dogs danglys. I use them as training first thing in the morning ad on an empty stomach I need a boost to get me in to gym mode.
> 
> I have been trying to avoid ones with 1,3 in as the stim crash is intolerable now due to overuse. This doesn't have it so thinking I may purchase some tomorrow. Will give it a review if I do.


Ahem, Warrior rep here!!!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> Pmsl mate I was goin round the twist thinkin how the fcuk do you have 22's, sorry for hottin you up in that girls thread earlier but at least I'm still bigger than Rob
> 
> She sounds like a keeper mate... Having a partners support will make a lot of difference


Lol no sweat mate I don't care about that, thought it was well funny. Yeah she's top drawer mate that's for sure.

Going to get some more stats up soon so I have a starting point for the new year.


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0B said:


> Ahem, Warrior rep here!!!!


I knew Ewan was cos of his sig didn't realise you were too....  

That's a good point though, does theirs have 1,3 in it though?


----------



## flinty90

R0B said:


> Ahem, Warrior rep here!!!!


Yeah is Ewenbetter than you as you got no sig and he has lol


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> Yeah is Ewenbetter than you as you got no sig and he has lol


Its coming, it's coming


----------



## flinty90

R0B said:


> Its coming, it's coming


YEAH YEAH so is Ginger tossers size pmsl


----------



## Guest

Ginger Ben said:


> I knew Ewan was cos of his sig didn't realise you were too....
> 
> That's a good point though, does theirs have 1,3 in it though?


Haha, yes I am. Dirty silver though so mods have got to sort signature out 

I'm sorry to say, yes it does. However , look into the Warrior threads on here and you will see plenty of people reporting BLAZE and RAGE as quality pre-work out stims with no crash!


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> YEAH YEAH so is Ginger tossers size pmsl


Haha keep laughing cos I'm coming to get you!!


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> YEAH YEAH so is Ginger tossers size pmsl


I know, with his 22" this and 22" that!


----------



## Guest

Check last few posts 

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/showthread.php?p=2660251


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0B said:


> Haha, yes I am. Dirty silver though so mods have got to sort signature out
> 
> I'm sorry to say, yes it does. However , look into the Warrior threads on here and you will see plenty of people reporting BLAZE and RAGE as quality pre-work out stims with no crash!


Could rent you my sig space for a modest fee if you like. You know until you got your own! Lol.

I'll have a look but I know that 1,3 doesn't agree with me. Well it does in that I buzz my tits off on it but I get really lethargic on it for the rest of she day. Like it burns me out.


----------



## Guest

Ginger Ben said:


> Could rent you my sig space for a modest fee if you like. You know until you got your own! Lol.
> 
> I'll have a look but I know that 1,3 doesn't agree with me. Well it does in that I buzz my tits off on it but I get really lethargic on it for the rest of she day. Like it burns me out.


PMSL! Thanks, but no thanks 

I know what you mean mate and I'm yet to try these yet! So once I do, I'll be sure to keep you posted 

Check that link I've popped up ^^^^^


----------



## Ginger Ben

Will do mate thanks. Keen to hear what you make of it. There's some great products around at the moment do if these can hold their own then I'll certainly take a look.


----------



## Guest

Ginger Ben said:


> Will do mate thanks. Keen to hear what you make of it. There's some great products around at the moment do if these can hold their own then I'll certainly take a look.


I'll pop something up to review them


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Will do mate thanks. Keen to hear what you make of it. There's some great products around at the moment do if these can hold their own then I'll certainly take a look.


Fcukin pre workout stims lol .. if you cant go to a gym fired up ready to lift iron without stims you should go and do something fcukin else in life XX


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> Fcukin pre workout stims lol .. if you cant go to a gym fired up ready to lift iron without stims you should go and do something fcukin else in life XX


Makes a difference when training at half 6 in the morning I know that much!

Wouldn't bother if I could train at a more reasonable time of day but kind of got used to the buzz now. Helps wake me up and get fired up.


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Makes a difference when training at half 6 in the morning I know that much!
> 
> Wouldn't bother if I could train at a more reasonable time of day but kind of got used to the buzz now. Helps wake me up and get fired up.


do you not wake up in morning with a hard on ???? thats my pre workout stim for early mornings lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> do you not wake up in morning with a hard on ???? thats my pre workout stim for early mornings lol


Haha yeah of course just gets a bit embarrassing having a tug on the train on the way in. I'd rather drink the stims!


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Haha yeah of course just gets a bit embarrassing having a tug on the train on the way in. I'd rather drink the stims!


your not supposed to tug it you fool thats what will keep you going... tut amateurs !!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> your not supposed to tug it you fool thats what will keep you going... tut amateurs !!!


Lol, see that's why I started this journal. Look what wisdom I have already picked up!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Dinner done. Two and a half salmon fillets, few boiled spuds with fresh mint and some grilled courgette. Oh and a cheeky one scoop protein shake for good measure. Eaten really well today which for a weekend is a big plus.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Two scoop shake done and off to bed. Really up for legs and shoulders tomorrow morning. Will post numbers when I'm bored at work


----------



## Ginger Ben

Up and ready for this one. On train on way to gym. Bloody freezing but still no frost so can't complain. 3 dozen eggs ad a load of cooked steak in my bag too, hoping that it's all still intact when I get to the office!

Come on then legs you pair of cnuts!!!!


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Up and ready for this one. On train on way to gym. Bloody freezing but still no frost so can't complain. 3 dozen eggs ad a load of cooked steak in my bag too, hoping that it's all still intact when I get to the office!
> 
> Come on then legs you pair of cnuts!!!!


hope you smashed them you ginger minger XX


----------



## Ginger Ben

Thanks for your never ending support you fvcking junkie whore 

Had a good session this morning, not trained legs for two weeks doe to back hurting so wasn't sure what to expect, went a lot better than expected due to being so fired up for it all weekend!

Warmed up - nobody needs to know or cares what I did for that

45 degree Leg Press - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

Hammer Strength Shoulder Press - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

Squats - not done these for a while and conscious of back so took it steady but felt good - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] (bailed on 4), [email protected] - will def push a lot more on these next week but didn't want to risk lower back first time back in the cage

Fat Gripz Standing Mil Press (strict) - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] - more reps and weight (65) than last week when I didn't use FG's so improvement here

Ham Curl Machine - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] - slow negs

Super Set - Lat Raise Machine - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

Super Set - Machine Ab Crunch - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

Face Pulls - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

Legs need work but I was happy with press weights, PB for reps at 360! Squats will come back with time and patience now that back seems to be ok again. Will work on this weak link on back day with varying back extensions, good mornings etc.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Double scoop shake 30 mins after the gym. Using VPX NO Synthesise as a pwo at the moment as I found it at the back of the supps cupboard and it's good for dieting as contains no carbs!

Also just had my ten egg scramble for brekfast (4 whole and 6 whites). Saving carbs for lunch 1 which will be a few left over boiled spuds from last night and 200g of beef.


----------



## Breda

Nice session mate... strong leg press but i abosolutely hate those lat raise machines i find the very awkward.

Good lifts tho


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> Nice session mate... strong leg press but i abosolutely hate those lat raise machines i find the very awkward.
> 
> Good lifts tho


Thanks mate, they are a **** machine but I was in a bit of a hurry and wanted to cram some abs in and its next to the lat machine so thougt fvck it, might as well superset it as it's there. Way our gym is set up is the free weights are in a seperate room downstairs and the machines are upstairs so it's a pain in the **** carrying DB's about the place.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Lunch number 1 nailed - 200g steak and about 100g boiled spuds left from last night. Same again at about 3:30ish but run out of spuds so might have a banana (not mixed in obviously). That's about 140 g protein in total all ready today, coming along nicely.


----------



## flinty90

nice one mate keep it up squire X


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> nice one mate keep it up squire X


Hehehe, squire.

I've got him down as an Esquire


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0B said:


> Hehehe, squire.
> 
> I've got him down as an Esquire


Shut it Elton


----------



## Guest

Ginger Ben said:


> Shut it Elton


Noooooo!

I'm Louis, your Elton :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0B said:


> Noooooo!
> 
> I'm Louis, your Elton :lol:


lol not sure either of us should be proud of that but ok, I'll be Elton you can be Louis! :thumb:


----------



## Fatstuff

Feel like I've walked in on something I shouldn't of


----------



## Breda

Gettin a bit gay in here lads :huh:


----------



## flinty90

Breda said:


> Gettin a bit gay in here lads :huh:


and that was after reading the opening post pmsl


----------



## Ginger Ben

Ahem, err sorry about that, it was err a umm, glitch. Somebody logged on as me in the office and started spamming my journal with stuff.......yeah, that's it.


----------



## Breda

flinty90 said:


> and that was after reading the opening post pmsl


And its only got gayer since


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


> Ahem, err sorry about that, it was err a umm, glitch. Somebody logged on as me in the office and started spamming my journal with stuff.......yeah, that's it.


Stop lieing mate you encourage the faggery!!


----------



## Guest

Ginger Ben said:


> Ahem, err sorry about that, it was err a umm, glitch. Somebody logged on as me in the office and started spamming my journal with stuff.......yeah, that's it.


Well get them to stop PM'ing me homosexual images of men with red hair!!??

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Fatstuff

R0B said:


> Well get them to stop PM'ing me homosexual images of men with smelly pi55 stained ginger hair!!??
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:


fixed


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> fixed


Lol - look fvck off you lot I'm trying to pull ROB and from what I've heard it's pretty fvcking easy but you lot are cramping my style!


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol - look fvck off you lot I'm trying to pull ROB and from what I've heard it's pretty fvcking easy but you lot are cramping my style!


Robs assholes firmly taken by a big angry fat man :rolleye:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> Robs assholes firmly taken by a big angry fat man :rolleye:


Regularly from what I hear


----------



## Guest

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol - look fvck off you lot I'm trying to pull ROB and from what I've heard it's pretty fvcking easy but you lot are cramping my style!


I'm a one man, man 

Massevil !!


----------



## gym rat

only just seen your journal mate, ur a big guy going by your avi for only a few ph cycles, looking forward to seeing the change if you decide to take the plunge, nice lifts too big man


----------



## Ginger Ben

gym rat said:


> only just seen your journal mate, ur a big guy going by your avi for only a few ph cycles, looking forward to seeing the change if you decide to take the plunge, nice lifts too big man


Thanks gym rat, took me by surprise with a serious post there for a minute! Yeah just two epi cycles over the last 12 months or so. The decision to take the plunge has been made, just need to wait for the right time now. Getting married at end of April so could squeeze a 12 weeker in before that but to be honest as it's my first one I'd rather not be on PCT and a moody cnut on my honeymoon so may well save it for when I get back.


----------



## gym rat

congrats on the wedding pal. i must apologise for the serious post lol your still gay and ginger hehe, u getting any pics up? really am impressed by your mass from 2 epi cycles. How did you find them. I see alot of people are now favouring ph in a kickstart of their cycles instead of the usuak dbol/oxy


----------



## Ginger Ben

gym rat said:


> congrats on the wedding pal. i must apologise for the serious post lol your still gay and ginger hehe, u getting any pics up? really am impressed by your mass from 2 epi cycles. How did you find them. I see alot of people are now favouring ph in a kickstart of their cycles instead of the usuak dbol/oxy


lol, that's better! Yeah I am going to get some up at some stage, got a couple of rubbish ones so will get that sorted and post em up.

I thought the epi was ok to be honest, its good for strength gains but doesn't really add a lot of weight. Having said that I did the first cycle without really knowing a lot about diets etc. I knew how to eat clean but was probably well down on total calories to make the most of it. Epi takes about 2-3 weeks to kick in too so as a kickstart it might not be as good as dbol which seems to kick in quicker from what some people have said. If you were really going for mass then something like SD would probably make a good kicker as that kicks in within about a week for most people.

I do have an order of AndroHard V3 coming over from the US this week as it's not out here yet. I may well run that in the lead up to the wedding to lean out andmaintain strength and mass whilst cutting the cals. Should put me in a good place to start the test when I get back. Still not sure though as now I've made decision to do test I just want to get cracking!!


----------



## gym rat

iv just finished a cutting diet for one of my clients if you want me to forward it on, bit of variety and all good food and u wont even feel like your on a diet. if u want it let me know an il pm


----------



## Ginger Ben

gym rat said:


> iv just finished a cutting diet for one of my clients if you want me to forward it on, bit of variety and all good food and u wont even feel like your on a diet. if u want it let me know an il pm


I'd love to take a look at it, thanks.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Excluding today I've got 7 moredays in the office until I finish for Christmas! BOOM! :bounce:

Means I can get some quality training done at a more sensible time of the day which I'm really looking forward to. Training with food in the tank is a novel experience for me! Might shatter a few pb's!


----------



## gym rat

no sweat pal, will forward it in pm, please dont hand it out to any1 else as i make part of my living from it, its the 1st phase of a 12 week slow cut getting ready for a show, 2 secs


----------



## gym rat

done, what you think, not bad with recipe ideas too lol


----------



## Guest

Ridiculous 9 pages in 2 days. Sub'd mate youve got some good lifts there mate


----------



## Ginger Ben

Looks really good. I think it would be relatively easy to stick to as well as the food choices are 'normal' things that we all eat. It doesn't look like a punishing diet. I'm sure the last two weeks of the cut aren't as pretty! lol.

Comes in at about 2500 cals right?

Thanks very much for that, really appreciated. Not sure there's much I can do to help you but if there is just shout!


----------



## Ginger Ben

willsy said:


> Ridiculous 9 pages in 2 days. Sub'd mate youve got some good lifts there mate


Thanks Willsy, 8 and a half pages of it is pi$$ taking though to be fair!


----------



## Guest

Yea ive got to admit i didnt read them all! Its hard to keep up i browse on iphone! Lol


----------



## gym rat

no problem matey, i have a journal myself if u have any input


----------



## Ginger Ben

gym rat said:


> no problem matey, i have a journal myself if u have any input


Will deffo check it out. Cheers


----------



## Ginger Ben

Grub update, dinner was another 210g steak, 100g sweet potato and a brussels sprout, courgette, cumin seed and rasher of bacon stirfry!

Macros for the day based on FitDay and my own custom entry's are -

Cals - 2208

Fat - 85.2

Carbs - 94.8

Protein - 268.4

Will have another single scoop shake before bed so will end on about 2320 cals and about 290g protein. Bit high on protein if there is such a thing but cals are spot on! :thumb:


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Grub update, dinner was another 210g steak, 100g sweet potato and a brussels sprout, courgette, cumin seed and rasher of bacon stirfry!
> 
> Macros for the day based on FitDay and my own custom entry's are -
> 
> Cals - 2208
> 
> Fat - 85.2
> 
> Carbs - 94.8
> 
> Protein - 268.4
> 
> Will have another single scoop shake before bed so will end on about 2320 cals and about 290g protein. Bit high on protein if there is such a thing but cals are spot on! :thumb:


best to be high on protein that anything else mate ....


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> best to be high on protein that anything else mate ....


The man speaks sense again Benjamin !


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> best to be high on protein that anything else mate ....


Yep that's what i thought! Pretty pleased I kept carbs so low especially on a training day and given it was legs which normally stimulates a massive appetite post training. Thought i'd miss my 4 weetabix but i powered through on the 10 egger!


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Yep that's what i thought! Pretty pleased I kept carbs so low especially on a training day and given it was legs which normally stimulates a massive appetite post training. Thought i'd miss my 4 weetabix but i powered through on the 10 egger!


actually mate Leg days are the only ones i will up the carbs on to be honest pal.. that extra kick of energy is better i find for legs sessions !!!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> actually mate Leg days are the only ones i will up the carbs on to be honest pal.. that extra kick of energy is better i find for legs sessions !!!!


I train fasted at the moment though so don't get a lot of choice unfortunately. I could cram them in afterwards but obviously that isn't going to fuel my workout. Will be able to get a few afternoon sessions in next week and the week after as I'm off work quite a bit from next week. Looking forward to that as I always lift better in the afternoon.


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> I train fasted at the moment though so don't get a lot of choice unfortunately. I could cram them in afterwards but obviously that isn't going to fuel my workout. Will be able to get a few afternoon sessions in next week and the week after as I'm off work quite a bit from next week. Looking forward to that as I always lift better in the afternoon.


so you actually lift fasted ???? fcuk that mate , get up earlier lol !!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> so you actually lift fasted ???? fcuk that mate , get up earlier lol !!!


Yeah certainly do, hardcore natty.......lol

I already get up at 5:45 I really cba to get up earlier to eat a proper meal. I guess I could nail a banana and a quick shake before I leave the house but the reason i have been lifting fasted is to do with trying to burn more fat. Guess if I'm keeping more of an eye on cals now I can factor this in?

Tell you what,I fvcking pmsl when i see people struggling to eat 3000 cals a day! I can do that before 5pm without trying!! haha


----------



## Ginger Ben

So the sticks are a bit tender this morning, had to use the towel rail to get off the bog! Feels good though and a rest day today so will eat clean and hit my 2300-2500 cals. Had a banana and a double scoop shake first thing. Out for a curry tonight but will stick to tandoori mixed grill and some lentil dhal I think. Driving so no booze.

209lbs this morning. 3lbs down since friday but it's water I reckon from the much lower carbs and overall cals. Look much less bloated though and there might even be an ab or two poking their little heads out.


----------



## Guest

Ginger Ben said:


> So the sticks are a bit tender this morning, had to use the towel rail to get off the bog! Feels good though and a rest day today so will eat clean and hit my 2300-2500 cals. Had a banana and a double scoop shake first thing. Out for a curry tonight but will stick to tandoori mixed grill and some lentil dhal I think. Driving so no booze.
> 
> 209lbs this morning. 3lbs down since friday but it's water I reckon from the much lower carbs and overall cals. Look much less bloated though and there might even be an ab or two poking their little heads out.


Can't beat struggling to get off the sh1tter !! 

Enjoy the Indian mate


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0B said:


> Can't beat struggling to get off the sh1tter !!
> 
> Enjoy the Indian mate


Yeah I love it...... :confused1:

Will do mate, can't wait! :drool:


----------



## flinty90

nice mate, i love it when i have run lowish carbs for a few days you feel nice and tight(for me anyway) and feel less bloated ..

As for your other post mate are your goals to just lose fat or to gain muscle ????

if i was you i would still be getting as much food as i could stomach in mate before i trained, just to gain well from the session mate !!!!


----------



## flinty90

oh and enjoy your tandoori mixed grill mate, my favourite indian dish !!


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> nice mate, i love it when i have run lowish carbs for a few days you feel nice and tight(for me anyway) and feel less bloated ..
> 
> As for your other post mate are your goals to just lose fat or to gain muscle ????
> 
> if i was you i would still be getting as much food as i could stomach in mate before i trained, just to gain well from the session mate !!!!


Yeah it's a great feeling, will do the same today so I can enjoy the indian more later.

My main goal is to build as much muscle as I realistically can but I realise that I need to strip a bit of fat away so I can actually see what I am achieving in the gym. I find it a bit disheartening sometimes when I look in the mirror that I don't look as good as I think I should given the effort that I put in, but I know it's a slow burning game (well at the moment anyway!).

I thought by leaning out between now and the wedding I'll have a great base to come back from honeymoon on to whack some test in and really start growing. Ultimately I'd like to be around 17 stone with the outline of some abs, I'm not too fussed about being ripped to shreds (too much sacrifice required for a hobby IMO all be it a seruious hobby, but I am open to being convinced otherwise).

Think I'll start having a banana and a scoop of protein before I leave the house for the gym. Takes me about 45 mins to get there so that should be fine and as I mentioned before I've got the opportunity to train in the afternoon coming up soon for a few weeks so going to take full advantage of that.

Thanks once again for your help!


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Yeah it's a great feeling, will do the same today so I can enjoy the indian more later.
> 
> My main goal is to build as much muscle as I realistically can but I realise that I need to strip a bit of fat away so I can actually see what I am achieving in the gym. I find it a bit disheartening sometimes when I look in the mirror that I don't look as good as I think I should given the effort that I put in, but I know it's a slow burning game (well at the moment anyway!).
> 
> I thought by leaning out between now and the wedding I'll have a great base to come back from honeymoon on to whack some test in and really start growing. Ultimately I'd like to be around 17 stone with the outline of some abs, I'm not too fussed about being ripped to shreds (too much sacrifice required for a hobby IMO all be it a seruious hobby, but I am open to being convinced otherwise).
> 
> Think I'll start having a banana and a scoop of protein before I leave the house for the gym. Takes me about 45 mins to get there so that should be fine and as I mentioned before I've got the opportunity to train in the afternoon coming up soon for a few weeks so going to take full advantage of that.
> 
> Thanks once again for your help!


if it takes you 45 minutes to get to the gym mate have your breaksfast on the train ??? or bus whatever ...

i dont understand why you dont get some gear in you now mate it will help you maintain everything whilst on a caloried defecit mate . it really would !!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> if it takes you 45 minutes to get to the gym mate have your breaksfast on the train ??? or bus whatever ...
> 
> i dont understand why you dont get some gear in you now mate it will help you maintain everything whilst on a caloried defecit mate . it really would !!!


I reckon if I eat that close to the gym I'll end up projectile vomiting in to some gym bunny's face. If I'm going to cover the face of a gym bunny in something I'd rather it wasn't vomit! 

I am tempted I have to say. The only thing holding me back is if I go on a 3 monther from now that takes me almost up to my wedding and honeymoon and I really don't want to risk being a moody or depressed cnut going through PCT whilst that's going on. I know there's a good chance this won't happen but equally from what I've resd there is the chance that it will and I'd hate to risk fvcking that up for me and the Mrs.

You'll probably say just stay on then you ginger cnut won't you!!


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> I reckon if I eat that close to the gym I'll end up projectile vomiting in to some gym bunny's face. If I'm going to cover the face of a gym bunny in something I'd rather it wasn't vomit!
> 
> I am tempted I have to say. The only thing holding me back is if I go on a 3 monther from now that takes me almost up to my wedding and honeymoon and I really don't want to risk being a moody or depressed cnut going through PCT whilst that's going on. I know there's a good chance this won't happen but equally from what I've resd there is the chance that it will and I'd hate to risk fvcking that up for me and the Mrs.
> 
> *You'll probably say just stay on then you ginger cnut won't you!!*


definitely drop to a cruise dose mate for 6 weeks , then either come off after that or just blast again X


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> definitely drop to a cruise dose mate for 6 weeks , then either come off after that or just blast again X


lol, I wouldn't want to be taking any gear in to the US with me though, I'm away for a 2 week honeymoon so what would you reckon would be the best way to cover that time?


----------



## Guest

I train fasted or after light food at most otherwise i feel sick!

Ps. Stay on ya ginger cnut lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

willsy said:


> I train fasted or after light food at most otherwise i feel sick!
> 
> Ps. Stay on ya ginger cnut lol


haha I feel the general consenus on here would be stay on!


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> lol, I wouldn't want to be taking any gear in to the US with me though, I'm away for a 2 week honeymoon so what would you reckon would be the best way to cover that time?


a shot the day before you go of 200 mg test cyp XX


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> a shot the day before you go of 200 mg test cyp XX


Hmm, that's the longest ester presumably? You're a cnut you are (albeit a very helpful one), this is making my decision easier and more difficult at the same time!! :lol:


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Hmm, that's the longest ester presumably? You're a cnut you are (albeit a very helpful one), this is making my decision easier and more difficult at the same time!! :lol:


its half life is about 8 days mate ..... so apart from undeconate yes its one of the longest esthers.. that will keep you shagging well for your 2 weeks away, then inject again on day you get back to keep it going .. then come off as you see fit !!!


----------



## Guest

Do it Benjamin!

Dooooooo it !?!?

As Flinty says, drop the Cyp in and maybe some E and you'll be fine 

Eat like a monster on the honeymoon


----------



## flinty90

R0B said:


> Do it Benjamin!
> 
> Dooooooo it !?!?
> 
> As Flinty says, drop the Cyp in and maybe some E and you'll be fine
> 
> Eat like a monster on the honeymoon


and fcuk like a rapist !!!


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> and fcuk like a rapist !!!


He's ginger.... Isn't that a side effect already PMSL!


----------



## flinty90

R0B said:


> He's ginger.... Isn't that a side effect already PMSL!


#

no thats stinking of p1ss and getting arrested a lot mate i think !!!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

lol pair of [email protected] It's all true though that's the really sad part. Well apart from smeling of ****, it's more of a musty wet dog sort of smell.


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> lol pair of [email protected] It's all true though that's the really sad part. Well apart from smeling of ****, it's more of a musty wet dog sort of smell.


lol its a shame as soon as you start gear you wont be able to lick your own balls anymore hahaha !!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> its half life is about 8 days mate ..... so apart from undeconate yes its one of the longest esthers.. that will keep you shagging well for your 2 weeks away, then inject again on day you get back to keep it going .. then come off as you see fit !!!


Oh my brain hurts. Will give this some serious thought and take it from there. Easy enough to take ancillary meds with me in a vit bottle I guess.


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> lol its a shame as soon as you start gear you wont be able to lick your own balls anymore hahaha !!!


pmsl no but I should be able to split logs with my c0ck which is just as good a party trick!


----------



## Guest

Ginger Ben said:


> Oh my brain hurts. Will give this some serious thought and take it from there. Easy enough to take ancillary meds with me in a vit bottle I guess.


A bit of test will sort that headache out


----------



## Guest

Any longer ester test you would be fine for a week mate, could even jab 2ml sust if need be... Im not going to talk you in to it but i think your stupid if you dont haha joking mate, whatever you do make sure you can give her decent wood!


----------



## Guest

Tbh i heard that ginger people shouldnt do steroids, look what happened to raul moat...


----------



## Ginger Ben

willsy said:


> Any longer ester test you would be fine for a week mate, could even jab 2ml sust if need be... Im not going to talk you in to it but i think your stupid if you dont haha joking mate, whatever you do make sure you can give her decent wood!


Haven't felt so much peer pressure since I was at school! :lol:

I caved then and have never walked quite right ever since........ mg:


----------



## Guest

Ginger Ben said:


> Haven't felt so much peer pressure since I was at school! :lol:
> 
> I caved then and have never walked quite right ever since........ mg:


On a serious note, don't be pressures by us lot mate, who are we to bang on about AAS to someone we've never met......

You'll know exactly when our ready for it


----------



## flinty90

R0B said:


> On a serious note, don't be pressures by us lot mate, who are we to bang on about AAS to someone we've never met......
> 
> You'll know exactly when our ready for it


shut up rob you cnut and get that fcukin gear in your eyes this week, do as your told lol !!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> shut up rob you cnut and get that fcukin gear in your eyes this week, do as your told lol !!!


Eyes? You told me it was straight in the boll0cks? I'm confused... :confused1:

:lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0B said:


> On a serious note, don't be pressures by us lot mate, who are we to bang on about AAS to someone we've never met......
> 
> You'll know exactly when our ready for it


Thanks mate, I agree, I'll know when the time is right but sometimes you do just need a nudge in the right direction. All my mates are either scared of the gym or too clean for their own good and won't even talk about gear let alone stick it in their balls. :lol:


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> shut up rob you cnut and get that fcukin gear in your eyes this week, do as your told lol !!!


Sir yes sir !!

Defo do delts again, not a bit of pip on either


----------



## flinty90

R0B said:


> Sir yes sir !!
> 
> Defo do delts again, not a bit of pip on either


stop fcukin showing off you cnut.... it must be something that disagrees with me in that gear mate .. i not had fcuk all from this pharma gear !!!!


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> stop fcukin showing off you cnut.... it must be something that disagrees with me in that gear mate .. i not had fcuk all from this pharma gear !!!!


Think your right mate, strange isn't it!?

I've had a brain wave about something, I'll talk to you about it


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0B said:


> Think your right mate, strange isn't it!?
> 
> *I've had a brain wave about something, I'll talk to you about it *


It's still going to hurt mate, even if he spits on it first


----------



## Ginger Ben

Half a roast chicken from Sainsbury's for lunch (Breda inspired me yesterday) and some left over sweet potatoe wedges from last night. Washed down with a single scoop shake. Bit disorganised on food today as forgot to make lunch last night. Bought some ready cooked salmon too so will have that later on around 4 ish, also got yoghurt if needs be.


----------



## Guest

Ginger Ben said:


> It's still going to hurt mate, even if he spits on it first


Damn it!?!

Never mind then


----------



## Ginger Ben

Ginger Ben said:


> Thanks mate, I agree, I'll know when the time is right but sometimes you do just need a nudge in the right direction. All my mates are either scared of the gym or too clean for their own good and won't even talk about gear let alone stick it in their balls. :lol:


Think I'm going to tot up everything I'll need this evening and see how it pans out. Could get this going in January I reckon :bounce:


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Think I'm going to tot up everything I'll need this evening and see how it pans out. Could get this going in January I reckon :bounce:


still 1 month left of 2011 yet mate get the fcuker in !!!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> still 1 month left of 2011 yet mate get the fcuker in !!!!


Yeah true could hit it hard from now until end of March then cruise for 6 weeks until after the honeymoon then decide what to do from there.


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Yeah true could hit it hard from now until end of March then cruise for 6 weeks until after the honeymoon then decide what to do from there.


Now your thinking like a real man X


----------



## Ginger Ben

2 hot smoked salmon fillets nailed. Can't wait for the Tandoori bonanza later on! Will be over cals today but not by much and carbs are under 100g so don't really care! :laugh:


----------



## Guest

Ginger Ben said:


> 2 hot smoked salmon fillets nailed.


I prefer women tbh mate, each to there own I suppose


----------



## Ginger Ben

I can't be that fussy, I'm ginger and therefore may as well have leperosy and a dripping scabby c0ck :lol:


----------



## Guest

Ginger Ben said:


> I can't be that fussy, I'm ginger and therefore may as well have leperosy and a dripping scabby c0ck :lol:


What do you mean "may as well"


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> I can't be that fussy, I'm ginger and therefore may as well have leperosy and a dripping scabby c0ck :lol:


How offensive

to lepers


----------



## Ginger Ben

700g mince cooked up for tomorrow. Will split that into two portions throughout the day. Finding going fairly

Low carb quite easy at the moment. Below 100g again today, same on fats. Both in mid 80's or so. Protein is about 250 and got dinner (meat!) and bedtime shake to have too 

Will up carbs tomorrow as it's a training day but figured all the time I'm over 13% bf or so carbs probably aren't that necessary. Am I wrong?


----------



## flinty90

hope you enjoy your mixed grill dude !!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Mate they didnt have it on the menu!! Wasn't any tandoori stuff at all. Gutted but still had a good meal. Went fe chicken jalfrazi and spinach and lentil dhal. Very tasty!


----------



## Guest

Ginger Ben said:


> Mate they didnt have it on the menu!! Wasn't any tandoori stuff at all. Gutted but still had a good meal. Went fe chicken jalfrazi and spinach and lentil dhal. Very tasty!


No mix grill !?! You should have took a piece of everyone else's plated 

Bet Jalfrazi was good though


----------



## Ginger Ben

I know what kind of indian restaurant doesn't have a tandoor oven?? Amateurs!

Right on the way for a chest and tris smash up. Had a banana and a scoop of protein so hoping a bit of fuel might give me a bit more oomph!


----------



## Guest

Ginger Ben said:


> I know what kind of indian restaurant doesn't have a tandoor oven?? Amateurs!
> 
> Right on the way for a chest and tris smash up. Had a banana and a scoop of protein so hoping a bit of fuel might give me a bit more oomph!


Hope it was a good one


----------



## flinty90

full write up on return... oh and no mixed grill ??? i would have burned that place to the ground !!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

sit rep: leg doms is silly now, walking like I've had some sort of bottom accident and can't sit down without falling in to the chair. Mental note, never take two weeks off training legs again and then try and set a PB first time back!

That aside I'm feeling very good. Curry was ok last night, dissapointed about mixed grill but managed to keep it clean enough and still enjoy it.

Cracking chest and tri's session this morning, stats below all weights are kg's and all machines other than cables are plate loaded -

Warm Up - Giant set of db flys, press, pull overs and flys again with the 8kg's - did 15 reps 2 sets. Also did 5 mins on the x trainer to get some blood in to my aching legs.

Decline BB bench press - (warm up [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]) [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]+one set of chains on each end

Inc DB Flys - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

Superset seated chest press - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

Superset weighted dips - [email protected], [email protected]+10kg, [email protected]+10kg, [email protected]+10kg then drop set to 5 slow dips at bodyweight

Seated Dip Machine - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

Incline Skull Crushers with EZ bar - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] - weight doesn't include bar

Superset straight bar cable pushdowns - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] - weight was easy but went for good contraction at full extension and slow negs

Superset decline pressups (feet on bench) - 13, 12, 12

Dips - bodyweight only to finish off - 13,12,9

Pleased with the session overall, felt strong on decline bench. Had a spotter today, just a random bloke who I offered to spot for while he was flat benching so we rested whilst the other pressed. Worked well.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Food thus far - 1 scoop and a banana on way to gym, 2 scoops and 300g minced beef with 125g basmati rice for post workout meal. 10 egg scramble not forgotten, that'll be at 12 ish!


----------



## Guest

Good session there mate! Plenty of reps I see 

Enjoy your lunch !!

P.S - Train legs every week you slacker


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0B said:


> Good session there mate! Plenty of reps I see
> 
> Enjoy your lunch !!
> 
> P.S - Train legs every week you slacker


Thanks mate, yeah it was a good session, went for more volume this time just to mix it up. Next session I'll probably up to 5 working sets but drop reps down to 6-8 for a change.

I usually do but had to take some time off legs as I fvckued my back a bit but seems fine now :clap:


----------



## Guest

Ginger Ben said:


> Thanks mate, yeah it was a good session, went for more volume this time just to mix it up. Next session I'll probably up to 5 working sets but drop reps down to 6-8 for a change.
> 
> I usually do but had to take some time off legs as I fvckued my back a bit but seems fine now :clap:


Viking with a bad back!?!

It's all those wenches you've thrown over your shoulder !


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0B said:


> Viking with a bad back!?!
> 
> It's all those wenches you've thrown over your shoulder !


haha I wish mate, it was one deadlift with sh1tty form and it tweaked something. Wasn't even heavy which is lucky as if it was it might have been worse.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Eggs did get overlooked today. In favour of 300g more beef mince, half a can of borlotti beans and two jerk chicken legs (skin not eaten!). Not sure this under 2300 cals thing is going to happen today......but on the upside protein will be close to 350 I think as out for dinner tonight again and will steak it!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Just found out the butcher up the road from my office (always assumed was big ££) does 5kg of chicken breasts for £25! Result, I'm all over that next week. They are fresh, not frozen and all between 170-200g so would assume no added water at that weight (plus it's a good quality butcher). :bounce:


----------



## Guest

Ginger Ben said:


> Just found out the butcher up the road from my office (always assumed was big ££) does 5kg of chicken breasts for £25! Result, I'm all over that next week. They are fresh, not frozen and all between 170-200g so would assume no added water at that weight (plus it's a good quality butcher). :bounce:


Quality mate. Tbh they're probably gonna be on average 220g each!

At my butchers 1lb worth of breast gives you 2, so 225g each or one bigger than the other 

You'll be well away buddy !!


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0B said:


> Quality mate. Tbh they're probably gonna be on average 220g each!
> 
> At my butchers 1lb worth of breast gives you 2, so 225g each or one bigger than the other
> 
> You'll be well away buddy !!


You reckon? that would be good, means I could fish out two big ones for me and a little one for the Mrs, just like in the sack! :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

MY FVCKING LEGS ARE STILL CANING!!! I love the feeling but my god this is taking the pi$$ a bit!!


----------



## Tassotti

Foam Roller is your friend Ginge


----------



## Ginger Ben

Yeah? Nice one will give that a go. Cheers bud.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Oooohh lamb shank and a few spuds tonight washed down with half a rack of ribs the mrs couldn't eat.....diet fvcked today but sooooo nice!


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Oooohh lamb shank and a few spuds tonight washed down with half a rack of ribs the mrs couldn't eat.....diet fvcked today but sooooo nice!


GREEDY GINGER CNUT X


----------



## Guest

Ginger Ben said:


> Oooohh lamb shank and a few spuds tonight washed down with half a rack of ribs the mrs couldn't eat.....diet fvcked today but sooooo nice!


Nice one! Can't beat it when the missus leaves some snap


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> GREEDY GINGER CNUT X


Shut your hairy mouth and don't shout at me you cnut! X


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0B said:


> Nice one! Can't beat it when the missus leaves some snap


Especially when it's ribs!! I'm not sure there is a better meat?


----------



## Guest

Ginger Ben said:


> I'm not sure there is a better meat?


There is...... Mix Grill @ an Indian


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0B said:


> There is...... Mix Grill @ an Indian


Aaarrgh!!! Cnut!!!! Hahaha


----------



## Ginger Ben

Legs are better this morning but still walking like a guest at a Barrymore pool party.

Had a double scoop shake and a banana this morning. Ten egg scramble on the way when I get out of this cab. Need a big coffee too Zzzzzzzzz


----------



## Ginger Ben

Got myself a Westin-Gourmet British steak pack coming on Monday afternoon! Good value I thought with the deal GymFit posted up.

Back and Bi's session tomorrow, really looking forward to it. Thinking something along the lines of the following (based on Mr Flinty's previous suggestion)

Warm Up

Weighted Close Grip Chins - 3 sets to failure with 5, 10, 10kg added then a drop set to BW to finish off.

DB rows - 4 sets of 12-15 - heavy and slow negatives 2-3 secs

Kneeling straight arm pull downs - 4 sets of 15 - agian heavy with slow negatives

Plate Loaded Pull downs - 3 heavy sets of 6-8

Fat Grips EZ bar preacher curls - 4 sets of 10-12

Seated Fat Grips Hammer curls - 4 sets of 10-12

Superset Cable Curls - 4 heavy sets of 6-8

Superset Reverse Cable curls - 4 sets of 12-15

Ab crunch machine - blast a few out at the end

Anybody got any thoughts on this?


----------



## Ginger Ben




----------



## Ginger Ben

Hot smoked salmon, tin of tuna and some three bean salad for lunch number 2.


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> Hot smoked salmon, tin of tuna and some three bean salad for lunch number 2.


sounds lovely:death:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> sounds lovely:death:


Well it ain't coated in the Colonel's love dust but it does the job


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> Well it ain't coated in the Colonel's love dust but it does the job


----------



## Guest

Ginger Ben said:


> Got myself a Westin-Gourmet British steak pack coming on Monday afternoon! Good value I thought with the deal GymFit posted up.
> 
> Back and Bi's session tomorrow, really looking forward to it. Thinking something along the lines of the following (based on Mr Flinty's previous suggestion)
> 
> Warm Up
> 
> Weighted Close Grip Chins - 3 sets to failure with 5, 10, 10kg added then a drop set to BW to finish off.
> 
> DB rows - 4 sets of 12-15 - heavy and slow negatives 2-3 secs
> 
> Kneeling straight arm pull downs - 4 sets of 15 - agian heavy with slow negatives
> 
> Plate Loaded Pull downs - 3 heavy sets of 6-8
> 
> Fat Grips EZ bar preacher curls - 4 sets of 10-12
> 
> Seated Fat Grips Hammer curls - 4 sets of 10-12
> 
> Superset Cable Curls - 4 heavy sets of 6-8
> 
> Superset Reverse Cable curls - 4 sets of 12-15
> 
> Ab crunch machine - blast a few out at the end
> 
> Anybody got any thoughts on this?


Hello Sir!

Why don't you concentrate on Back more.... so go wide grip pull ups over close grip, maybe swap seated curls for bent over barbell rows?

Just a though 

Bi's will still be blitz!


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0B said:


> Hello Sir!
> 
> Why don't you concentrate on Back more.... so go wide grip pull ups over close grip, maybe swap seated curls for bent over barbell rows?
> 
> Just a though
> 
> Bi's will still be blitz!


Afternoon mate, missed you on here today, you haven't been "working" have you??

My bis are a bit laggin IMO so I like to fry them hard but that's a good point. I'll aim for wide grip pulls and maybe T bar rows (improvised as don't have the actual bit of kit). I'll steer clear of BOR this time cos of lower back (and generally don't like it as a lift)

CHeers.


----------



## Tassotti

No deads?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Tassotti said:


> No deads?


Normally do them Tassotti, my favourite lift but just conscious of the slight back niggle at the moment. May do some light ones to feel it out and go from there but yeah I'd usually do them for sure.


----------



## Guest

Ginger Ben said:


> Afternoon mate, missed you on here today, you haven't been "working" have you??
> 
> My bis are a bit laggin IMO so I like to fry them hard but that's a good point. I'll aim for wide grip pulls and maybe T bar rows (improvised as don't have the actual bit of kit). I'll steer clear of BOR this time cos of lower back (and generally don't like it as a lift)
> 
> CHeers.


Yes, I've been a busy boy ! Just out with a Regional manager all day, so I tend to stay off the mobile LOL. I'll make up for it 

Bi's look good to me mate!


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0B said:


> Yes, I've been a busy boy ! Just out with a Regional manager all day, so I tend to stay off the mobile LOL. I'll make up for it
> 
> Bi's look good to me mate!


What do you do for a living?

Thanks, they do tensed I suppose but not great on the slack. Don't have that nice shape they get when they are bigger. could be cos I need to lean out a bit and they'd pop out a bit more.


----------



## Guest

Ginger Ben said:


> What do you do for a living?
> 
> Thanks, they do tensed I suppose but not great on the slack. Don't have that nice shape they get when they are bigger. could be cos I need to lean out a bit and they'd pop out a bit more.


I'm a P. I . M . P ! 

Carry on as you are and you'll lean out, plus whatever AAS you do is only going to do one thing....make you bigger  !!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0B said:


> I'm a P. I . M . P !
> 
> Carry on as you are and you'll lean out, plus whatever AAS you do is only going to do one thing....make you bigger  !!!


Ahh i see. Your a fvcking traffic warden and want to keep it a secret!! 

Yeah that's the plane mate. Lean and fvcking big!


----------



## Guest

Ginger Ben said:


> Ahh i see. Your a fvcking traffic warden and want to keep it a secret!!
> 
> Yeah that's the plane mate. Lean and fvcking big!


Yes, yes I am 

Oi! That's my plan 

Anyway you big gay! Where do you train.....?


----------



## luther1

R0B said:


> Yes, yes I am
> 
> Oi! That's my plan
> 
> Anyway you big gay! Where do you train.....?


He trains in the disabled toilet at KFC. Its like a mini gym in there


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> He trains in the disabled toilet at KFC. Its like a mini gym in there


I work on my chat up lines in there mate, captive audience just the way I like it! 

I train at a chain gym in London called GymBox. Right over the road from my office and a sh1t load of shiny kit.


----------



## Guest

luther1 said:


> He trains in the disabled toilet at KFC. Its like a mini gym in there


PMSL!


----------



## Guest

Ginger Ben said:


> I work on my chat up lines in there mate, captive audience just the way I like it!
> 
> I train at a chain gym in London called GymBox. Right over the road from my office and a sh1t load of shiny kit.


London narrows it down ..... Where abouts ya lemon!

I'm down for a day next week, stop over Tuesday night so could maybe do a morning session


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0B said:


> PMSL!


Don't encourage the skinny cnut! Was fvcking funny though!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0B said:


> London narrows it down ..... Where abouts ya lemon!
> 
> I'm down for a day next week, stop over Tuesday night so could maybe do a morning session


This smells of an aggravated rape!! 

Was told not to give my details

To strange men!

Lol

The gyms in the city (square mile) near Bank tube.


----------



## Guest

Ginger Ben said:


> This smells of an aggravated rape!!
> 
> Was told not to give my details
> 
> To strange men!
> 
> Lol
> 
> The gyms in the city (square mile) near Bank tube.


Stop sniffing your crotch then ! 

Probably bit out the way lol. I'll be in Woking and Guilford 

Hotel gym it is


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0B said:


> Stop sniffing your crotch then !
> 
> Probably bit out the way lol. I'll be in Woking and Guilford
> 
> Hotel gym it is


Hahaha!

That's a shame mate it would take you a good hour or so to get in from there with trains, tube etc.

I know Guildford well but not Woking really other than where it is.

If you are ever in London itself definitely let me know though.


----------



## LunaticSamurai

Only just found this, lol... Subbed. Nice PB's..


----------



## Guest

Ginger Ben said:


> Hahaha!
> 
> That's a shame mate it would take you a good hour or so to get in from there with trains, tube etc.
> 
> I know Guildford well but not Woking really other than where it is.
> 
> If you are ever in London itself definitely let me know though.


Certainly will mate!


----------



## Guest

LunaticSamurai said:


> Only just found this, lol... Subbed. Nice PUBEs..


fixed 

Yes, they're red


----------



## LunaticSamurai

R0B said:


> fixed
> 
> Yes, they're red


Ahh, ya big ghey girl.. :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0B said:


> fixed
> 
> Yes, they're red


Still picking them out of your teeth b1tch?!


----------



## Ginger Ben

LunaticSamurai said:


> Only just found this, lol... Subbed. Nice PB's..


Thanks mate hope to be smashing them soon. Bench pb has a bulls eye on it next week! Squats and deads are a work in progress!


----------



## LunaticSamurai

Ginger Ben said:


> Thanks mate hope to be smashing them soon. Bench pb has a bulls eye on it next week! Squats and deads are a work in progress!


Onwards and upwards.


----------



## Guest

Ginger Ben said:


> Still picking them out of your teeth b1tch?!


PMSL!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0B said:


> PMSL!!


Not denying it are ya!


----------



## Guest

Ginger Ben said:


> Not denying it are ya!


No I'm not, but they ain't yours


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0B said:


> No I'm not, but they ain't yours


Cheating [email protected]!!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning all - feeling ok this morning, bit tired cos it's Friday but his two scoops of craze this morning (DS new pre workout) and that woke me up nicely. Might do a proper review of it at some stage if I cba.

So back and bi's -

Warmed up

Wide Grip Pull Ups - 14, 14, 11, 10 - want 4 sets of 15 and will then start adding weight and building them back up

DB rows - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] - 60's are heaviest db's we have so will just 4 sets of these next time

HS High Row/Pull Down - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] - did the 170's isolaterally so it's 85kg a side

Palms Facing me close grip pull downs - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

Fat Gripz EZ Bar Curls - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] (couple of cheat reps) - weight not including bar which is probably 7.5kg?

Lying Cable curls - [email protected], [email protected], 6+1slow neg at 38.5, [email protected] drop set to [email protected] drop set to [email protected]

Broken now. Bit of deep heat on the right shoulder (old injury that plays up sometimes) and a double scoop shake nailed (and then drunk ROB!). 10 egg scramble on the way.

Edit - will start to introduce deadlifts again next week, 4 sets of 10-15 at 100kg just to get back in to it. A back session without them just feels wrong.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Only had 7 eggs in the fridge so ate all of them


----------



## flinty90

how did it go then mate ??? you feel better for it pal !!!

you got any plans for the weekend mate !!


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> how did it go then mate ??? you feel better for it pal !!!
> 
> you got any plans for the weekend mate !!


Session was good, as I mentioned without deads a back session never feels quite right but I enjoyed it all the same. Pulls are getting better, I used to do less reps with weight added but now want higher reps and will add weight at 4x15 starting off with 5kg and go from there.

generally feeling knackered today though, work has slowed down so my brain wanders and I'm spending too much time on here as there isn't a lot else to do this time of year!

Heading to my Mum's this weekend, got a family friends birthday to go to on saturday then out with my cousins for a Xmas pis$ up on Sat night.


----------



## flinty90

TUT a p1ss up.. man your weaker than i thought lol !!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> TUT a p1ss up.. man your weaker than i thought lol !!!


haha, it will be the first time I've drunk anything since my birthday which was about 3 weeks ago! I'll be taking it steady anyway as don't want to feel sh1te on Sunday. Got the following Monday off so going for some early afternoon training with a few meals in the tank, going to smash it as won't be half asleep!


----------



## Ginger Ben

So I think I've made the difficult decision to wait until after my honeymoon before hitting the test. It's a tough call but one that I feel is right for a few reasons. In the meantime to stop myself from getting frustrated at how slowly gains come now I have decided to run an 8 week course on AndroHard which is a new prohormone from Primordial Performance. I ordered it a few weeks ago as it had 40% off and thought I'd keep hold of it and run it at some time but makes sense to get on it in January and then hit the test when I get back in May.

I'm probably not allowed to link to the product so I won't but basically it contains the following per 3 caps (i'll be taking 6 a day which is full recommended dose) -

Super-Rb-DHEA™ (3-beta-undecanoyloxy-5-alpha-androstan-17-one)

450mg*

-

Super-Ra-DHEA™ (3-alpha-enanthoyloxy-5-alpha-androstan-17-one)

150mg*

In terms of androgenic, anabolic and estrogenic activity they claim it is the equivalent of 375mg injectable test-e a week. Obviously this is a fair bit less than what you'd do on a test-e cycle but for an OTC PH it's a pretty good level of comparision. They are a well regarded firm with a very good track record of producing quality PH's so I'm pretty sure this is going to do something!

Expectations are a few % drop in bf (will be keeping cals to around 3000 a day) and a few pounds gain in LBM (something like 5-8 would be nice). It also has very low/few sides to worry about so on cycle meds and PCT should be a breeze!

Looking forward to it turning up now (but not as much as I am looking forward to the next cycle.... :wub: )


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> So I think I've made the difficult decision to wait until after my honeymoon before hitting the test. It's a tough call but one that I feel is right for a few reasons. In the meantime to stop myself from getting frustrated at how slowly gains come now I have decided to run an 8 week course on AndroHard which is a new prohormone from Primordial Performance. I ordered it a few weeks ago as it had 40% off and thought I'd keep hold of it and run it at some time but makes sense to get on it in January and then hit the test when I get back in May.
> 
> I'm probably not allowed to link to the product so I won't but basically it contains the following per 3 caps (i'll be taking 6 a day which is full recommended dose) -
> 
> Super-Rb-DHEA™ (3-beta-undecanoyloxy-5-alpha-androstan-17-one)
> 
> 450mg*
> 
> -
> 
> Super-Ra-DHEA™ (3-alpha-enanthoyloxy-5-alpha-androstan-17-one)
> 
> 150mg*
> 
> In terms of androgenic, anabolic and estrogenic activity they claim it is the equivalent of 375mg injectable test-e a week. Obviously this is a fair bit less than what you'd do on a test-e cycle but for an OTC PH it's a pretty good level of comparision. They are a well regarded firm with a very good track record of producing quality PH's so I'm pretty sure this is going to do something!
> 
> Expectations are a few % drop in bf (will be keeping cals to around 3000 a day) and a few pounds gain in LBM (something like 5-8 would be nice). It also has very low/few sides to worry about so on cycle meds and PCT should be a breeze!
> 
> Looking forward to it turning up now (but not as much as I am looking forward to the next cycle.... :wub: )


TBF mate and this is serious.. i cant understand why you would go on a pro hormone cycle rather than an injectible blast ???

you are likely to be more shut down from that cycle than owt else.. sides could be worse, and its oral so liver will be affected .

im confused personally mate,

i would have run 8 weeks of test prop to be fair ......


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> TBF mate and this is serious.. i cant understand why you would go on a pro hormone cycle rather than an injectible blast ???
> 
> you are likely to be more shut down from that cycle than owt else.. sides could be worse, and its oral so liver will be affected .
> 
> im confused personally mate,
> 
> i would have run 8 weeks of test prop to be fair ......


Appreciate your thoughts buddy (I really do!) but the shutdown on this one is minimal, sides are also minimal and it actually bypasses the liver and is processed in the intestines (partof their development to reduce liver damage/stress)

I know what you are saying though and part of me still thinks the same as you but this is just better known territory for me so I feel happier with it at the moment. Having said that I will look in to a prop only cycle and see what it's all about 

Edit - prop = jabbing every day which for a 1st cycle would probably pis$ me off a bit, although it would mean getting prety good at it prety fast! ARGH confusion :confused1:


----------



## Guest

Ginger Ben said:


> Appreciate your thoughts buddy (I really do!) but the shutdown on this one is minimal, sides are also minimal and it actually bypasses the liver and is processed in the intestines (partof their development to reduce liver damage/stress)
> 
> I know what you are saying though and part of me still thinks the same as you but this is just better known territory for me so I feel happier with it at the moment. Having said that I will look in to a prop only cycle and see what it's all about
> 
> Edit - prop = jabbing every day which for a 1st cycle would probably pis$ me off a bit, although it would mean getting prety good at it prety fast! ARGH confusion :confused1:


Go for a test blend, one jab a week


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0B said:


> Go for a test blend, one jab a week


Thought the blends were all slow esthers though?


----------



## Guest

Ginger Ben said:


> Thought the blends were all slow esthers though?


Mine has prop, e and cyp in it 

Per ml

Prop 100mg

E 150mg

Cyp 100mg

Does the trick


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0B said:


> Mine has prop, e and cyp in it
> 
> Per ml
> 
> Prop 100mg
> 
> E 150mg
> 
> Cyp 100mg
> 
> Does the trick


Hmmm what lab is it? Looks like it would do the trick for an 8 week blast?


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


> Thought the blends were all slow esthers though?


robs blend has prop in it which is fast acting but test 400 is all slow esthers e, cyp and deca


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> robs blend has prop in it which is fast acting but test 400 is all slow esthers e, cyp and deca


Yeah it was test 400 I had in mind as that's what I have available amongst other stuff. WHat do you think buddy, PH for 8 weeks for test blast for 8 weeks (not really sure why I'm asking as I know what you're going to say....)


----------



## Guest

Ginger Ben said:


> Hmmm what lab is it? Looks like it would do the trick for an 8 week blast?


Phenom Pharma, Ewen has it , oh and Flinty, oh and Uriel says its good too 

Would be perfect for an 8 weeks blast


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0B said:


> Phenom Pharma, Ewen has it , oh and Flinty, oh and Uriel says its good too
> 
> Would be perfect for an 8 weeks blast


Nice one mate, thanks. Will research. :thumbup1:


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


> Yeah it was test 400 I had in mind as that's what I have available amongst other stuff. WHat do you think buddy, PH for 8 weeks for test blast for 8 weeks (not really sure why I'm asking as I know what you're going to say....)


T400 front load with dbol or oxys man blast for 12 - 16 weeks and feel good

If you're gonna do it mate do it properly, not saying PH's wont do anything but i reckon you will get more bang for your buck with a proper cycle mate


----------



## Guest

Ginger Ben said:


> Nice one mate, thanks. Will research. :thumbup1:


Not much about it on the old interweb lol.


----------



## Breda

Best thing to do would be to reasearch the individual esthers mate


----------



## Breda

http://www.steroid.com/Testosterone-Propionate.php

this site aint too bad

open the link, its on test prop and take it from there


----------



## Guest

Breda said:


> http://www.steroid.com/Testosterone-Propionate.php
> 
> this site aint too bad
> 
> open the link, its on test prop and take it from there


That's what I used lol.

Fúck it Ben, get on the Tren!!


----------



## flinty90

mate if your happy on the PH then run them pal. im only going by my opinion, wish i had skipped orals and gone straight onto injections. thats just me. like i say do what you feel suits you x


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> http://www.steroid.com/Testosterone-Propionate.php
> 
> this site aint too bad
> 
> open the link, its on test prop and take it from there


Have seen that before but will do a bit more digging. Ta.


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0B said:


> That's what I used lol.
> 
> Fúck it Ben, get on the Tren!!


May as well, might be the only way I'll catch your strength the way you're going ya cnut!


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> mate if your happy on the PH then run them pal. im only going by my opinion, wish i had skipped orals and gone straight onto injections. thats just me. like i say do what you feel suits you x


A jab a a week of a blend sounds much more appealing than daily jabs of prop (6 less things to fvck up!). Will see about this and go from there. The PH is on the way so I'll have it at some stage but I do want to make the most of things of course.


----------



## Breda

YOU ONLY GET 1 1ST CYCLE SO GET JABBIN AND MAKE THE MOST OF IT YOU GINGER ****


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> YOU ONLY GET 1 1ST CYCLE SO GET JABBIN AND MAKE THE MOST OF IT YOU GINGER ****


hahaha you make a fair point you cheeky ****


----------



## Ginger Ben

Ginger Ben said:


> hahaha you make a fair point you cheeky ****


damn, hate it when it hides the word! Thought I'd worked out how to do it, but no......


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sciroxx do a blend - 50mg Test Prop,50mg Test Phenyle-prop,60mg Test Cypionate,60mg Test Enanthate and 80mg Test Decanoate - 300mg/ml Going to look in to all of these and see what the fvck its all about.


----------



## Breda

Was that the N word :sneaky2: lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> Was that the N word :sneaky2: lol


No mate, not with 4 letters it was ****


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


> Sciroxx do a blend - 50mg Test Prop,50mg Test Phenyle-prop,60mg Test Cypionate,60mg Test Enanthate and 80mg Test Decanoate - 300mg/ml Going to look in to all of these and see what the fvck its all about.


I'm no expert mate but it looks like a lot is goin on there, but test is test.

300mg/ml you'll get more for your money with t400 bro


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> I'm no expert mate but it looks like a lot is goin on there, but test is test.
> 
> 300mg/ml you'll get more for your money with t400 bro


t400 is too slow for an 8 weeker though I think. This has prop but agreed there is a lot in there. Part of me is thinking I'm better off not rushing it for the sake of it, wait until I get back from honeymoon then bang in 600mg a week of t400 with nothing to worry about!


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


> No mate, not with 4 letters it was ****


How the **** did you learn to swear so quick


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> How the **** did you learn to swear so quick


Fast learner :rolleye:


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


> t400 is too slow for an 8 weeker though I think. This has prop but agreed there is a lot in there. Part of me is thinking I'm better off not rushing it for the sake of it, wait until I get back from honeymoon then bang in 600mg a week of t400 with nothing to worry about!


Fair play brother. if you on an 8 weeker then i see what you're thinkin.

No point rushin it, you might be better off waiting till after your honeymoon but dont you wanna look swolen in your wedding suit and be the biggest ginger on the beach lol

You not interested in any orals at all?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> Fair play brother. if you on an 8 weeker then i see what you're thinkin.
> 
> No point rushin it, you might be better off waiting till after your honeymoon but dont you wanna look swolen in your wedding suit and be the biggest ginger on the beach lol
> 
> You not interested in any orals at all?


haha yeah course I want to own the beach mate. Could do an oral course I suppose. 8 week tbol might do the trick?


----------



## Guest

Ginger Ben said:


> haha yeah course I want to own the beach mate. Could do an oral course I suppose. 8 week tbol might do the trick?


Or..... 8 week test PMSL !?!

Use your PH as a kicker


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0B said:


> Or..... 8 week test PMSL !?!
> 
> Use your PH as a kicker


lol if I had a blend with the prop I'd probably do that but I don't. I've found one elsewhere but not sure of it - see above Sciroxx blend. Got loads of esthers in it but I know people rate sciroxx.


----------



## Guest

Ginger Ben said:


> lol if I had a blend with the prop I'd probably do that but I don't. I've found one elsewhere but not sure of it - see above Sciroxx blend. Got loads of esthers in it but I know people rate sciroxx.


Yeah I saw what was in it, quite a bit but then only 300mg....?!

What dose would you go in at?


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0B said:


> Yeah I saw what was in it, quite a bit but then only 300mg....?!
> 
> What dose would you go in at?


2ml I guess, no point messing about. What I'm not sure about is the significance of the amount of each esther in terms of whether it would suit a short or longer term cycle. Ultimately test is test so it should all go in fine and not cause any problems but it would be good toknow if it was any good or not. Might stick a thread up and see if anybody has used it .


----------



## Guest

Ginger Ben said:


> 2ml I guess, no point messing about. What I'm not sure about is the significance of the amount of each esther in terms of whether it would suit a short or longer term cycle. Ultimately test is test so it should all go in fine and not cause any problems but it would be good toknow if it was any good or not. Might stick a thread up and see if anybody has used it .


Good idea, defo say you need prop for an 8 week cycle 

Too much choice out there!! :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0B said:


> Good idea, defo say you need prop for an 8 week cycle
> 
> Too much choice out there!! :lol:


There is, will give this more thought and see what's around in terms of a prop blend. shouldn't be too hard but would want to weigh up the benefits of this as a first cycle compared to 500 or 600 mg Test E for 12 weeks as I know everybody says gains are best on your first one so don't want to waste my cherry on a substandard cycle if that makes sense!


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


> There is, will give this more thought and see what's around in terms of a prop blend. shouldn't be too hard but would want to weigh up the benefits of this as a first cycle compared to 500 or 600 mg Test E for 12 weeks as I know everybody says gains are best on your first one so don't want to waste my cherry on a substandard cycle if that makes sense!


i'm goin in at 600mg mate for the exact same reason


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> i'm goin in at 600mg mate for the exact same reason


1.5ml of t400? Good first cycle I reckon. **** it I'm waiting and doing that in May, that's it, end of. :surrender:


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


> 1.5ml of t400? Good first cycle I reckon. **** it I'm waiting and doing that in May, that's it, end of. :surrender:


PMSL wait 5 minutes and you'll change your mind

TBH i reckon it will be a decent cycle especially as a aas virgin... you'll know how i get on with it anyway so you'll have some sort of idea what to expect exculding the obvious varables of diet, training and genetics. How long you guna run it for? you made your mind up on that yet

You anjoyin swearin aint you mate :laugh:


----------



## Guest

Agree with Breda, virgin cycle should go down a treat 

It's working well for me mate and you have a bigger frame than me for your first bash at AAS, will be a good watch to say the least!


----------



## luther1

My first cycle nearly 20 years ago was the usual sust and deca one and fcuk me did i grow on that. 500mg of test e from Jan 1st this time round though as i'm sure i'll make decent gains on just the one compound.


----------



## Guest

luther1 said:


> My first cycle nearly 20 years ago was the usual sust and deca one and fcuk me did i grow on that. 500mg of test e from Jan 1st this time round though as i'm sure i'll make decent gains on just the one compound.


20 years ago! Bet you went to the gym in a shell suit and a hulk hogan bandana 

What's the plan then, a cycle or blast and cruise.....?


----------



## luther1

Leopard print thong actually. 12 weeks, 1 jab a week, hcg,a'dex on hand and pct sorted. So i'm g2g and can't wait. I remember having an awful diet back then of tuna and ricecakes! My diet is spot on this time as i've been prepped for 6 months now. 14st at the moment and have every intention of being 15.5. If not, a 2nd cycle will follow after normal time off. Actually,a 2nd cycle is going to follow regardless,i just can't wait!


----------



## luther1

What date are you kicking off Breda?


----------



## Breda

luther1 said:


> Leopard print thong actually. 12 weeks, 1 jab a week, hcg,a'dex on hand and pct sorted. So i'm g2g and can't wait. I remember having an awful diet back then of tuna and ricecakes! My diet is spot on this time as i've been prepped for 6 months now. 14st at the moment and have every intention of being 15.5. If not, a 2nd cycle will follow after normal time off. Actually,a 2nd cycle is going to follow regardless,i just can't wait!


WIth you there mate... i'll be doin a 2nd cycle after 8 - 12 weeks but i'm in two minds whether to bulk clean or semi - clean. hit my protein and kcal targets then stuffin my face with pies and stuff.. thinking do that for a couple weeks and if i'm holding reasonable shape then carry on if not then i'll just sort it out and eat properly


----------



## Breda

luther1 said:


> What date are you kicking off Breda?


Well i'll be gtg in a week or two mate but may hold out till new year due to christmas and staff do thingy... wanna be able to enjopy a drink but not while i'm on cycle


----------



## luther1

At least we'll be able to compare sides,gains,wellbeing etc. I don't know if they still do but the amount we are taking was always considered a 'therapeutic dose' due to its lack of toxicity. I was going to start asap but as you said,would be nice to enjoy Xmas and New Year without the feeling of guilt!


----------



## Guest

luther1 said:


> Leopard print thong actually. 12 weeks, 1 jab a week, hcg,a'dex on hand and pct sorted. So i'm g2g and can't wait. I remember having an awful diet back then of tuna and ricecakes! My diet is spot on this time as i've been prepped for 6 months now. 14st at the moment and have every intention of being 15.5. If not, a 2nd cycle will follow after normal time off. Actually,a 2nd cycle is going to follow regardless,i just can't wait!


Sounds good mate, I'm sure you'll reach your goal 

I'm not coming off :lol:


----------



## luther1

How heavy are you trying get Rob? Reasonably lean too i'm guessing?


----------



## Guest

luther1 said:


> How heavy are you trying get Rob? Reasonably lean too i'm guessing?


I'll be happy when I get to 14st mate, I'm quite lean already, not majorly, but good definition overall.

Problem is you get to one goal and it's changed to something else!


----------



## luther1

Thats the problem,being satisfied with your gains. Of which we never will be. I don't want to get to size i used to be because i want to be able to get decent clothes that fit, so a lean 16st for would be good!!! :thumb:


----------



## Guest

luther1 said:


> Thats the problem,being satisfied with your gains. Of which we never will be. I don't want to get to size i used to be because i want to be able to get decent clothes that fit, so a lean 16st for would be good!!! :thumb:


I'll never be satisfied knowing there's someone bigger and stronger than me :lol:

I'm happy at the mo, but now I've got a taste for test it's only going to spur me on!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

What the fvcks going on in here!?!?


----------



## Guest

Ginger Ben said:


> What the fvcks going on in here!?!?


Fvck all


----------



## luther1

Nosey cnut,we're trying to have a private conversation.


----------



## Guest

luther1 said:


> Nosey cnut,we're trying to have a private conversation.


Yeah Ben!

Do one, Ya barred!!!???!!! :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Oi you wouldn't catch me spamming up a journal with fvcking sh1t so I don't want it in mine!


----------



## luther1

Was this actually an honest attempt at a journal. Sorry,i thought it was a place to meet up and take the pi$$!


----------



## Milky

How is the training going mate ?


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> Was this actually an honest attempt at a journal. Sorry,i thought it was a place to meet up and take the pi$$!


That's flinty journal mate. All the gay cnuts hang in there. You'd love it


----------



## Ginger Ben

Milky said:


> How is the training going mate ?


Pretty good thanks milky. Well for a filthy natty anyway! You may have seen my brain bending debate over what to do next about gear. What

are your thoughts as a seasoned lifter? Specifically to do with an 8 week blast rather than the decision to shoot or not, that's been made.


----------



## Milky

I only ever give my own personal experiences mate and my first course was Sus, Deca abd D bol and it worked a treat.

I would say my best course was Test and Tri-sus, 1 ml of each every 4 days, took me a long way size wise.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Milky said:


> I only ever give my own personal experiences mate and my first course was Sus, Deca abd D bol and it worked a treat.
> 
> I would say my best course was Test and Tri-sus, 1 ml of each every 4 days, took me a long way size wise.


Thanks milky. I know you only like to speak from experience and that

Makes your views very valuable IMO. I think I'm going to wait until I can just

Give this a full 12 week blast rather than trying to squeeze an 8 weaker in. Just doesn't feel right to me for a first cycle.


----------



## Milky

Ginger Ben said:


> Thanks milky. I know you only like to speak from experience and that
> 
> Makes your views very valuable IMO. I think I'm going to wait until I can just
> 
> Give this a full 12 week blast rather than trying to squeeze an 8 weaker in. Just doesn't feel right to me for a first cycle.


IMO for a beginner an 8 week would be a better idea. My first course was 6 weeks.


----------



## Guest

Milky said:


> IMO for a beginner an 8 week would be a better idea. My first course was 6 weeks.


Well that's given you something else to think about Ben!

First course 6 weeks and look at Milky now!!! :thumb:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0B said:


> *I'll never be satisfied knowing there's someone bigger and stronger than me * :lol:
> 
> I'm happy at the mo, but now I've got a taste for test it's only going to spur me on!!


Your fvcked then mate all the time other people exist.....


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0B said:


> Well that's given you something else to think about Ben!
> 
> First course 6 weeks and look at Milky now!!! :thumb:


Oh shit now what do i do? 6 weeks of what? could look at something like prop blend still?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Milky said:


> IMO for a beginner an 8 week would be a better idea. My first course was 6 weeks.


DO you think something basic like an 8 week test E is worth it though? I'm not saying it isn't but basically i don't want to pin ed on prop or miss out on the best bits of an e cycle by cutting it short. Problem is the balance of reward v's patience - and patience is something i've never had much of when it comes to something i want!


----------



## Guest

Ginger Ben said:


> Your fvcked then mate all the time other people exist.....


I know, but i'd like to be the biggest in my gym :lol:



Ginger Ben said:


> Oh shit now what do i do? 6 weeks of what? could look at something like prop blend still?


YES! Get a blend you tail end.



Ginger Ben said:


> DO you think something basic like an 8 week test E is worth it though? I'm not saying it isn't but basically i don't want to pin ed on prop or miss out on the best bits of an e cycle by cutting it short. Problem is the balance of reward v's patience - and patience is something i've never had much of when it comes to something i want!


As above, get a blend. Pin once a week, 6-8 weeks later you'll be a happy ginger tos5er


----------



## Rick89

IMO dont mess about for your first cycle mate

500mg of test enanthat one jab a week for 12 weeks cant go wrong mate

You will make some big gains if training, diet and rest is in place.

BUT...go with pharma gear as 500mg of any so called UGL will shut you down without much in the way of acurate dosing

Only my opinion though mate,

rick


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0B said:


> I know, but i'd like to be the biggest in my gym :lol:
> 
> YES! Get a blend you tail end.
> 
> As above, get a blend. Pin once a week, 6-8 weeks later you'll be a happy ginger tos5er


Oh alright fvck it i will! 

fvcking peer pressure!! :thumb:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Rick89 said:


> IMO dont mess about for your first cycle mate
> 
> 500mg of test enanthat one jab a week for 12 weeks cant go wrong mate
> 
> You will make some big gains if training, diet and rest is in place.
> 
> BUT...go with pharma gear as 500mg of any so called UGL will shut you down without much in the way of acurate dosing
> 
> Only my opinion though mate,
> 
> rick


Thanks Rick. You reckon even the better ugl's aren't that well dosed then? I know there's no way of knowing other than testing them or basing it on experience, which i can't do!


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0B said:


> I know, but i'd like to be the biggest in my gym :lol:


Hardly selling it to me mate....


----------



## Rick89

Ginger Ben said:


> Thanks Rick. You reckon even the better ugl's aren't that well dosed then? I know there's no way of knowing other than testing them or basing it on experience, which i can't do!


There decent labs mate but nothing beat pharma or homebrew!


----------



## Breda

Ginge 0 - Sureno 1

Mate just wait till you've got time. No point trying to squeeze a sh!tty cycle in 8 weeks when you want to do a longer blast.... 1st cycle deserves to be at least 12 weeks... I'm thinkin I might do mine for 16 or 18

Test 400 @ 600mg ew kick start with dbol 40 - 50mg ed after your wedding please


----------



## Guest

Breda said:


> Ginge 0 - Sureno 1
> 
> Mate just wait till you've got time. No point trying to squeeze a sh!tty cycle in 8 weeks when you want to do a longer blast.... 1st cycle deserves to be at least 12 weeks... I'm thinkin I might do mine for 16 or 18
> 
> Test 400 @ 600mg ew kick start with dbol 40 - 50mg ed after your wedding please


I think patience is killing him tbh 

But if you do it after the wedding, you must pop your first dbol at the wedding reception PMSL! :2guns:


----------



## Breda

R0B:2675909 said:


> I think patience is killing him tbh
> 
> But if you do it after the wedding, you must pop your first dbol at the wedding reception PMSL! :2guns:


And wash it down with champagne for good luck and a rotten liver lol


----------



## Sureno

i found your gingournal :rolleye:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sureno said:


> i found your gingournal :rolleye:


What gave it away? my name in the title ya thick cnut!


----------



## Sureno

Ginger Ben said:


> What gave it away? my name in the title ya thick cnut!


Sometimes your quite funny for a ginger you soppy Cnut  x


----------



## Sureno

I'm impressed it's

Gotten to 17 pages, thought it would be along the lines of

Hi, I'm Ben and I'm a ginger....

LOCKED


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sureno said:


> Sometimes your quite funny for a ginger you soppy Cnut  x


Love you to rasin nuts x


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> What gave it away? my name in the title ya thick cnut!


No,he was looking at the avi's,saw a picture of a fat cnut with no head and thought it was his. Realised the tattoos weren't done from an inmate at borstal so the penny dropped that it was somebody elses gingournal


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sureno said:


> I'm impressed it's
> 
> Gotten to 17 pages, thought it would be along the lines of
> 
> Hi, I'm Ben and I'm a ginger....
> 
> LOCKED


most of the posts are mine to be fair......:sad:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning all. Well that was a good evening of solid online abuse, can't beat it!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Double scoop shake with oats and peanut butter for meal 1. Just tucking in to meal two which is 200g steak and 5 scrambled eggs with smoked tabasco.

Sureno if you've managed to bungle your way in here again pay attention to the above. This is what real men eat not blended up and shoved up your ar$e for easier digestion!


----------



## Guest

Ginger Ben said:


> Double scoop shake with oats and peanut butter for meal 1. Just tucking in to meal two which is 200g steal and 5 scrambled eggs with smoked tabasco.
> 
> Sureno if you've managed to bungle your way in here again pay attention to the above. This is what real men eat not blended up and shoved up your ar$e for easier digestion!


Yes, they eat "steal" :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0B said:


> Yes, they eat "steal" :lol:


Damn it!


----------



## Guest

Ginger Ben said:


> Damn it!


PMSL!


----------



## Milky

Ginger Ben said:


> DO you think something basic like an 8 week test E is worth it though? I'm not saying it isn't but basically i don't want to pin ed on prop or miss out on the best bits of an e cycle by cutting it short. Problem is the balance of reward v's patience - and patience is something i've never had much of when it comes to something i want!


The words " patience " and gear do not go hand in hand mate.

IMO for a first course l would combine orals and jab once a week. Sus and Deca are IMO a really good course but l like to keep things simple.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Milky said:


> The words " patience " and gear do not go hand in hand mate.
> 
> IMO for a first course l would combine orals and jab once a week. Sus and Deca are IMO a really good course but l like to keep things simple.


That's a good point! I'll have a look In to those. Got both available. Fling 60mg tbol in throughout too?


----------



## Milky

Or D-Bol mate.


----------



## Breda

Milky:2676786 said:


> Or D-Bol mate.


Agreed Dbol would be best option

Tbol is better as a stand alone and you'd have to run it at around 80 - 100mg ed to get any benefits


----------



## Milky

Breda said:


> Agreed Dbol would be best option
> 
> Tbol is better as a stand alone and you'd have to run it at around 80 - 100mg ed to get any benefits


#

Never used T-bol mate TBH.

Are we talking after the wedding here BTW ?


----------



## Breda

Milky:2676819 said:


> Never used T-bol mate TBH.
> 
> Are we talking after the wedding here BTW ?


Neither have I mate but I was told to not to bother with them if jabbin test as well by.... Well....everybody

I assume the wedding question was aimed at ginge but I think he should do it after so he can do a proper cycle

He could probably get away with an 8 week tbol cycle before his wedding tho


----------



## Milky

Breda said:


> Neither have I mate but I was told to not to bother with them if jabbin test as well by.... Well....everybody
> 
> I assume the wedding question was aimed at ginge but I think he should do it after so he can do a proper cycle
> 
> He could probably get away with an 8 week tbol cycle before his wedding tho


Yeah it was mate.

The thing with D-Bol is it gives a bit of water retention so not a good idea before the wedding.


----------



## Ginger Ben

My initial dilemma (slightly strong word but you know what I mean) was do I do a cycle before my wedding and run it for 8-10 weeks max to give enough time to do 4 week pct before wedding or do I just wait and do a 12 week run when I get back. And then what to do for each option.

Now thinking a ten week run of a test blend with some prop would be nice before the wedding?? Got time for a ten weeker if I start early Jan.

Christ I've changed mind more times than I've changed my keks


----------



## Breda

Milky:2676840 said:


> Yeah it was mate.
> 
> The thing with D-Bol is it gives a bit of water retention so not a good idea before the wedding.


True mate but a good diet should keep retention to a minimum don't you think


----------



## Breda

Ginger [URL=Ben:2676852]Ben:2676852[/URL] said:


> My initial dilemma (slightly strong word but you know what I mean) was do I do a cycle before my wedding and run it for 8-10 weeks max to give enough time to do 4 week pct before wedding or do I just wait and do a 12 week run when I get back. And then what to do for each option.
> 
> Now thinking a ten week run of a test blend with some prop would be nice before the wedding?? Got time for a ten weeker if I start early Jan.
> 
> Christ I've changed mind more times than I've changed my keks


You thought about Tbol alone for 10 weeks mate


----------



## Milky

Breda said:


> True mate but a good diet should keep retention to a minimum don't you think


Yeah idealy mate but fu*K me it would take some discipline.

From my own experience l wish l had left the gear well alone before my wedding, not run any risk of bloat, upped the cardio and gone in leanish but not too thin as to look ill.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> You thought about Tbol alone for 10 weeks mate


Yeah mate I have but not sure that would be any better than the ph I've already bought.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Right off out for the day to buy wedding rings! Won't be on until tonight/tomorrow so fully expecting a barrage of ginger racism (because that's what it is!) to fill my journal and Sureno's personal [email protected] bank of a thread by the time I return.

:thumb:


----------



## Breda

Pics of rings or you're a cheap skate


----------



## Guest

Will any spam do.....is this you?! :lol:


----------



## Breda

Boom!!


----------



## Breda

Poow!!


----------



## Guest




----------



## Breda

Ka-blam


----------



## Breda

willsy:2677057 said:


>


Dick head!!


----------



## Fatstuff




----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> Right off out for the day to buy wedding rings! Won't be on until tonight/tomorrow so fully expecting a barrage of ginger racism (because that's what it is!) to fill my journal and Sureno's personal [email protected] bank of a thread by the time I return.
> 
> :thumb:


Elizabeth Duke at Argos the tight cnut.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning haters 

Wedding rings bought and paid for, tidy little deal at Ar'Gus 

Day visiting my two grandmothers today then Xmas Market and roast lamb for lunch. Love Sunday's especially when I have tomorrow off work too!


----------



## Guest

Ginger Ben said:


> Morning haters
> 
> Wedding rings bought and paid for, tidy little deal at Ar'Gus
> 
> Day visiting my two grandmothers today then Xmas Market and roast lamb for lunch. Love Sunday's especially when I have tomorrow off work too!


The joys of Sundays  Visiting !!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fully loaded roast lamb dinner at mums. Had three platefuls of meat and veg. Stuffed!!!


----------



## flinty90

little smelly skinny fcukin weak non decision making ginger cnut ....

how you doing pmsl X


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> little smelly skinny fcukin weak non decision making ginger cnut ....
> 
> how you doing pmsl X


Evening you big ape cnut. I'm good thanks bro hows your weekend been? Seen my indecisive ramblings then! Lol


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Evening you big ape cnut. I'm good thanks bro hows your weekend been? Seen my indecisive ramblings then! Lol


yeah weekend was great mate really chilled, had a few beers and a good laugh, back to businss tomorrow ...

I blame all these cnuts for confusing you mate to be honest lol.... so have you decided yet or you still bieng a red pubic pussy hair !!!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Good stuff saw you were on the banana bread beer! That the one brewed by Youngs? Their brewery is 5 mins up the road from me. It's lovely stuff.

My decision is really being confused/held up by timing and that's all really. It's great to get a load of advice but when it's all different then it makes it tough but it also makes me think actually there isn't necessarily a 'best' first cycle. As long as it's sensible and done properly then its the best it can be for my circumstances and that's all you can hope for.

So current thinking (lol) is to look into a 9 week test e (pharma) cycle with a 4 week dbol kick and run proviron with it too. Think 9 weeks of pharma (knowing I'm getting a true 500mg ew) with a kicker and proviron to help it all work a bit better sounds sensible to me. Gives me time to have a two week break then run pct and be done before wedding!


----------



## flinty90

sounds good mate .... get it fcukin done lol... and yeah i think it was Youngs .. lovely beer mate , took me a few bottles to make sure it was ok though hahaha !!


----------



## Breda

So you decided to do it before your wedding mate you impatient cnut... I don't blame you

If you don't change your mind then I wish you the best of luck with it and I hope you gain well in 9 weeks


----------



## Guest

Ginger Ben said:


> Good stuff saw you were on the banana bread beer! That the one brewed by Youngs? Their brewery is 5 mins up the road from me. It's lovely stuff.
> 
> My decision is really being confused/held up by timing and that's all really. It's great to get a load of advice but when it's all different then it makes it tough but it also makes me think actually there isn't necessarily a 'best' first cycle. As long as it's sensible and done properly then its the best it can be for my circumstances and that's all you can hope for.
> 
> So current thinking (lol) is to look into a 9 week test e (pharma) cycle with a 4 week dbol kick and run proviron with it too. Think 9 weeks of pharma (knowing I'm getting a true 500mg ew) with a kicker and proviron to help it all work a bit better sounds sensible to me. Gives me time to have a two week break then run pct and be done before wedding!


Do it!!!!

Get it in!!!!

Do it!!!!

I used to work for Youngs 

Chocolate Stout was my tipple


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> sounds good mate .... get it fcukin done lol... and yeah i think it was Youngs .. lovely beer mate , took me a few bottles to make sure it was ok though hahaha !!


Lol no point having one is there! I like the look of this cycle so going to speak to my chap and see how I go.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> So you decided to do it before your wedding mate you impatient cnut... I don't blame you
> 
> If you don't change your mind then I wish you the best of luck with it and I hope you gain well in 9 weeks


Haha well to quote the wise milky 'patience and gear to not go hand in hand!' 

Thanks bud


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0B said:


> Do it!!!!
> 
> Get it in!!!!
> 
> Do it!!!!
> 
> I used to work for Youngs
> 
> Chocolate Stout was my tipple


They don't employ traffic wardens!! 

Thanks mate. Getting excited now


----------



## Guest

Ginger Ben said:


> They don't employ traffic wardens!!
> 
> Thanks mate. Getting excited now


Jack of all trades bro  (master of none !)

Mate, ask flinty how many times I kept texting him the week running up to my first jab?! It's defo exciting.

Once that first jab is done, your hooked!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Lol

Yeah that's of course going to be the main mental hurdle but figure if you dumb cnuts can do it then it's gotta be easy!


----------



## flinty90

R0B said:


> Jack of all trades bro  (master of none !)
> 
> Mate, ask flinty how many times I kept texting him the week running up to my first jab?! It's defo exciting.
> 
> Once that first jab is done, your hooked!!


Yeah he only texts me now when my text allowance runs out , and he demands i text him back to confirm i still love him .... Pr1ck he is X


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> Yeah he only texts me now when my text allowance runs out , and he demands i text him back to confirm i still love him .... Pr1ck he is X


Well.... Do ya?! :lol:


----------



## flinty90

R0B said:


> Well.... Do ya?! :lol:


check ya reps my love X


----------



## Milky

Does your Mrs know your intentions mate ?


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> Does your Mrs know your intentions mate ?


yeah she knows i love ROB mate she fne with it pmsl


----------



## Milky

flinty90 said:


> yeah she knows i love ROB mate she fne with it pmsl


Not you you dick splash....

I mean the ginger git...


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> Not you you dick splash....
> 
> I mean the ginger git...


OH errrrm then forget that last statement lol !!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Lol.

Yes milky she does. Had full consent for post wedding cycle. Need to speak to her about bringing it forward but should be ok.

I hope


----------



## Milky

It can be handy having the wife jab glutes mate TBH...


----------



## Ginger Ben

I was thinking that!

If I use pharma then 2ml in glute should be smooth enough do you think for a 1st time?


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> I was thinking that!
> 
> If I use pharma then 2ml in glute should be smooth enough do you think for a 1st time?


just put it in your quads mate simple and easy to do ... no reaching round or anything


----------



## Milky

Ginger Ben said:


> I was thinking that!
> 
> If I use pharma then 2ml in glute should be smooth enough do you think for a 1st time?


Peice of pi*s mate.


----------



## Guest

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol.
> 
> Yes milky she does. Had full consent for post wedding cycle. Need to speak to her about bringing it forward but should be ok.
> 
> I hope


Just tell her you doing it


----------



## Breda

R0B:2679924 said:


> Just tell her you doing it


Simply threaten to call off the wedding if she objects... Can't see that being a issue really


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> just put it in your quads mate simple and easy to do ... no reaching round or anything


No reach around!?! Gutted. 

Good plan though.


----------



## Guest

Breda said:


> Simply threaten to call off the wedding if she objects... Can't see that being a issue really


Sounds fair enough to me :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Cheers guys will dish out powerless reps when on the laptop and when allowed!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> Simply threaten to call off the wedding if she objects... Can't see that being a issue really


No amount of gear and strength would or could stop her ripping my eyes out and sticking them up my ar$e!


----------



## Guest

Ginger Ben said:


> No amount of gear and strength would or could stop her ripping my eyes out and sticking them up my ar$e!


She sounds kinky mate :lol:


----------



## Breda

Ginger [URL=Ben:2679947]Ben:2679947[/URL] said:


> No amount of gear and strength would or could stop her ripping my eyes out and sticking them up my ar$e!


What's you do for four play is your own business bro


----------



## Ginger Ben

Lol she is but I draw the line at blindness!!


----------



## Guest

Breda said:


> What's you do for four play is your own business bro


Great minds think alike  :lol:


----------



## Breda

R0B:2679974 said:


> Great minds think alike  :lol:


They do indeed bro


----------



## flinty90

R0B said:


> GAY minds think alike  :lol:


they certainly do mate


----------



## Breda

flinty90:2679994 said:


> And I'm gay and proud... Who's with me??


----------



## flinty90

god you fail so bad... im starting to consider taking you off my friends list tbh !!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Only a matter of time til Bred's suppressed feelings came squirting out all over the face of my journal. Dirty little git!


----------



## Breda

flinty90:2680044 said:


> god you fail so bad... im starting to consider taking you off my friends list tbh !!!


Please don't mate I don't know what I'd do if you did that


----------



## Breda

Ginger [URL=Ben:2680107]Ben:2680107[/URL] said:


> Only a matter of time til Bred's suppressed feelings came squirting out all over the face of my journal. Dirty little git!


I'm logging off for a while guys until this little mishap dies down


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> I'm logging off for a while guys until this little mishap dies down


Lol I still love you mate even if you are a bum tickler


----------



## Breda

Is it ok to come back


----------



## Sureno

Wow a ginger and a gangstah gay all in one thread.... Il close the door on the way out!!!


----------



## Breda

Don't fall off your flying carpet on your way out you cnut


----------



## Ginger Ben

So a ginger, a gay gangsta and a desert gypsy walk in to a pub........


----------



## Ginger Ben

Day off work today!! Eat that suckha's!

Going to get my feed on then hit legs and shoulders hard this morning.


----------



## Guest

Ginger Ben said:


> Day off work today!! Eat that suckha's!
> 
> Going to get my feed on then hit legs and shoulders hard this morning.


It's a day off everyday for me PMSL! 

Have a good one young man!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Suppose rent boys mainly work nights eh? Lol 

Will do mate, thanks. Will post session later.


----------



## flinty90

shoulders should be wrecked today then... still hate you doing them and legs in same session though .....

ginger cnut go destroy !!!!!


----------



## Sureno

Legs and shoulders in the same session??? That's so ginger, by the end of legs you should be battling to keep what's in your stomach down let alone have energy for shoulders???


----------



## flinty90

Sureno said:


> Legs and shoulders in the same session??? That's so ginger, by the end of legs you should be battling to keep what's in your stomach down let alone have energy for shoulders???


WOW either im in a good mood or something is wrong , but i agree Surge .... deffo wouldnt come and do my legs and shoulder sessions in same session he would be passed out on the fcukin deck lol....

You training today surge ???


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> WOW either im in a good mood or something is wrong , but i agree Surge .... deffo wouldnt come and do my legs and shoulder sessions in same session he would be passed out on the fcukin deck lol....
> 
> You training today surge ???


Yep, he'd be dead!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

You bunch of pussy's forget that gingenetics make me far more resilient to physical pain and able to tolerate much more in one session that even you bunch of juiced up cnuts.  

Having said that........I know it's not ideal but it works alright for now.


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> You bunch of pussy's forget that gingenetics make me far more resilient to physical pain and able to tolerate much more in one session that even you bunch of juiced up cnuts.
> 
> Having said that........I know it's not ideal but it works alright for now.


yeah when your only doing girls weights it cant be too taxing i suppose :whistling:


----------



## Sureno

Ginger Ben said:


> You bunch of pussy's forget that gingenetics make me far more resilient to physical pain and able to tolerate much more in one session that even you bunch of juiced up cnuts.
> 
> Having said that........I know it's not ideal but it works alright for now.


Got to give it to you mate, you are good at something talking absolute sh!te lol

I know your routine, squting on Brenda's man (boy) meat then shoulder pressing in the tea bagging position, good luck ginger I'm sure you'll be getting some deep squats and your press will definitely be coming down to your chin


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sureno said:


> Got to give it to you mate, you are good at something talking absolute sh!te lol
> 
> I know your routine, squting on Brenda's man (boy) meat then shoulder pressing in the tea bagging position, good luck ginger I'm sure you'll be getting some deep squats and your press will definitely be coming down to your chin


I don't mind the ginger jokes, I'll even take the natty abuse but I fvcking refuse to have my training mocked by somebody who has forgotten where the fvcking gym is let alone how to use it and hopes that pinning more gear than Phil Heath and drinking raw eggs blended with c0ck cheese will compensate for it.


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> yeah when your only doing girls weights it cant be too taxing i suppose :whistling:


Lol it's all relative!!


----------



## Sureno

Ginger Ben said:


> I don't mind the ginger jokes, I'll even take the natty abuse but I fvcking refuse to have my training mocked by somebody who has forgotten where the fvcking gym is let alone how to use it and hopes that pinning more gear than Phil Heath and drinking raw eggs blended with c0ck cheese will compensate for it.


Mate, your natty and your ginger... Do you really hate yourself that much??? There's easier ways to top yourself then training legs and shoulders together


----------



## Ginger Ben

Yeah I could by a sureno mask and let the public stone me to death for crimes against nature.


----------



## Breda

Sureno:2680783 said:


> Got to give it to you mate, you are good at something talking absolute sh!te lol
> 
> I know your routine, squting on Brenda's man (boy) meat then shoulder pressing in the tea bagging position, good luck ginger I'm sure you'll be getting some deep squats and your press will definitely be coming down to your chin


Cnut

That is all


----------



## Sureno

Look I'm sorry boys, you two make a lovely couple, enjoy each others knobs in your mouths and don't spend too long in the shower together x


----------



## Ginger Ben

Today I had an epiphany (look it up sideboard). It's time to split up legs and shoulders!! Had a great session which I'll post when I get home but my legs are lagging so to give them more focus I need a whole session on them. Flinty I bow to your knowledge and advice! But I'm not licking your sack while I'm down there!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

So today's leg and shoulder session, went for leg press before squats again but now feel that back is sufficiently fixed to hit squats first next time and push more weight with fresh legs then hammer them to failure on the press afterwards.

Warm up on cross trainer

Leg Press - [email protected],[email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] - more reps at 360 than last time so pleased with that

Seated Shoulder Press - ([email protected]), [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

Squats - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] - less at 120 than last week but was fvcked from press

Standing Mil Press (strict form) - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] - god but hard with jelly legs!

GLut Ham Raise - 12,12,12 will add weight by holding a plate or DB next week

Face Pulls - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

Pleased with it overall and legs feeling it but agree now that splitting these up is required, weights are getting to the stage where need to focus more on one body part to take ot next level.


----------



## Breda

Split them up for fcuk sake... Stop training like a ginger cnut and start training like a normal man

Good session by the way


----------



## Fatstuff

Breda said:


> Split them up for fcuk sake... Stop training like a ginger cnut and start training like a normal man
> 
> Good session by the way


x2


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> Split them up for fcuk sake... Stop training like a ginger cnut and start training like a normal man
> 
> Good session by the way


Yep agreed, it has to be done....

Thanks though!


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> So today's leg and shoulder session, went for leg press before squats again but now feel that back is sufficiently fixed to hit squats first next time and push more weight with fresh legs then hammer them to failure on the press afterwards.
> 
> Warm up on cross trainer
> 
> Leg Press - [email protected],[email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] - more reps at 360 than last time so pleased with that
> 
> Seated Shoulder Press - *([email protected]), [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]*
> 
> Squats - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] - less at 120 than last week but was fvcked from press
> 
> Standing Mil Press (strict form) - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] - god but hard with jelly legs!
> 
> GLut Ham Raise - 12,12,12 will add weight by holding a plate or DB next week
> 
> Face Pulls - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]
> 
> Pleased with it overall and legs feeling it but agree now that splitting these up is required, weights are getting to the stage where need to focus more on one body part to take ot next level.


is that KG mate ????? if so thats a fcukin great shoulder press weight mate,


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> is that KG mate ????? if so thats a fcukin great shoulder press weight mate,


Agreed!

Good going there ya riddler!


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> is that KG mate ????? if so thats a fcukin great shoulder press weight mate,


Yes mate. It's a plate loaded hammer strength shoulder press. One of my favourites tbh. Thanks.


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0B said:


> Agreed!
> 
> Good going there ya riddler!
> 
> View attachment 69438


Lol. Thanks matey.


----------



## Guest

Ginger Ben said:


> Yes mate. It's a plate loaded hammer strength shoulder press. One of my favourites tbh. Thanks.


Do you ever do them in the smiths machine mate?


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0B said:


> Do you ever do them in the smiths machine mate?


Sometimes but only if hs machine is busy as I don't like the path of the smith bar for shoulders. I'd rather do standing mil press which I do as well for the core work it provides then go heavy on the hs.


----------



## Guest

Ginger Ben said:


> Sometimes but only if hs machine is busy as I don't like the path of the smith bar for shoulders. I'd rather do standing mil press which I do as well for the core work it provides then go heavy on the hs.


Yeah I used to go for standing all the time to give the core a seeing to at the same time, but I parked my bum and presses went up


----------



## Breda

R0B said:


> Yeah I used to go for standing all the time to give the core a seeing to at the same time, but I parked my bum and presses went up


Kin 'el mate you're a real rep now... Well done

But yea i cant be assed standing up so i do most od my shoulder work seated


----------



## Guest

Breda said:


> Kin 'el mate you're a real rep now... Well done
> 
> But yea i cant be assed standing up so i do most od my shoulder work seated


Hehe, finally 

Might go back to standing next year after all this "bulking"


----------



## Sureno

Lol seated presses just make it easier, I do all mine standing now


----------



## Fatstuff

seated ftw


----------



## Guest

Sureno said:


> Lol seated presses just make it easier, I do all mine standing now


If pushing more weight seated makes it so your destroying all the muscles in your shoulders then I'll go for easier


----------



## Ginger Ben

Be real men and do both, just saying.....


----------



## Guest

Ginger Ben said:


> Be real men and do both, just saying.....


I'm a boy :lol:  :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Hahaha you're a strong boy then! 

God painting is boring!! Nearly finished though!


----------



## Guest

Ginger Ben said:


> Hahaha you're a strong boy then!
> 
> God painting is boring!! Nearly finished though!


Painting!

I leave that to the missus 

It's your day off and your painting, you should be getting that cycle together :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0B said:


> Painting!
> 
> I leave that to the missus
> 
> It's your day off and your painting, you should be getting that cycle together :lol:


haha she's at work earning the money for the cycle!! 

Least i can do is tosh a bit of paint about!

A blend with prop is an issue for my man, so may go with straight test-e now (pharma I wanted had prop and e in it but none about) and the dbol kicker as previously planned. May run clomid throughout as well as advised by Ausbuilt to make pct easier. need to look in to that more. Hoping to get basic bits together soon though, pins etc.


----------



## flinty90

Sureno said:


> Lol seated presses just make it easier, I do all mine standing now


yeah mate but 20 kg seated for you must be easy really !!!

And ginger if thats 130 kg mate your as strong as me on shoulders pal !!!! :thumbup1:


----------



## Guest

Ginger Ben said:


> haha she's at work earning the money for the cycle!!
> 
> Least i can do is tosh a bit of paint about!
> 
> A blend with prop is an issue for my man, so may go with straight test-e now (pharma I wanted had prop and e in it but none about) and the dbol kicker as previously planned. May run clomid throughout as well as advised by Ausbuilt to make pct easier. need to look in to that more. Hoping to get basic bits together soon though, pins etc.


Just another hurdle in the pursuit to massiveness


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> yeah mate but 20 kg seated for you must be easy really !!!
> 
> And ginger if thats 130 kg mate your as strong as me on shoulders pal !!!! :thumbup1:


It is mate yep, thats good then!! well, for me :whistling:


----------



## Ginger Ben

See medisave are doing 24g pins now (violet) think these would be a good all round size for drawing and jabbing quads and maybe delts? Prob get the 1.25" ones. Thoughts?


----------



## Breda

Ginger [URL=Ben:2681847]Ben:2681847[/URL] said:


> See medisave are doing 24g pins now (violet) think these would be a good all round size for drawing and jabbing quads and maybe delts? Prob get the 1.25" ones. Thoughts?


Link pls


----------



## Ginger Ben

On my phone mate but medisave.com look in needles section or search for purples (purple not violet).


----------



## Ginger Ben

My bad they are 1" only

http://www.medisave.co.uk/consumables-general-supplies/injection-infusion/needles-syringes.html?master_color=302


----------



## Ginger Ben

Bought one of those ab wheels the other day and just remembered (!). Cracked out three sets of 12 on knees and my god it's hard! Going to use it a few times a week to strengthen core. Great bit of kit for a tenner!


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Bought one of those ab wheels the other day and just remembered (!). Cracked out three sets of 12 on knees and my god it's hard! Going to use it a few times a week to strengthen core. Great bit of kit for a tenner!


I bet you dont look as hot as Katy doing it though lol !!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> I bet you dont look as hot as Katy doing it though lol !!!


I guarantee i dont!


----------



## Ginger Ben

What do we think to this cocktail for a test blend?

SRT-350mg/ml

Contains:

30mg Test Acetate

70mg Test Decanoate

80mg Test Enanthate

70mg Test Isocaproate

60mg Test-Phenyl-Prop

40mg Test Propionate

Would go for 1.5ml so 525mg ew


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> What do we think to this cocktail for a test blend?
> 
> SRT-350mg/ml
> 
> Contains:
> 
> 30mg Test Acetate
> 
> 70mg Test Decanoate
> 
> 80mg Test Enanthate
> 
> 70mg Test Isocaproate
> 
> 60mg Test-Phenyl-Prop
> 
> 40mg Test Propionate
> 
> Would go for 1.5ml so 525mg ew


sounds a bit jumped up to me mate.....

just get some pharma test e mate and do your dbol kicker ..

get the fcuker started


----------



## Ginger Ben

Or this little bad boy

Test-Mix 400mg/ml

Contains: 150mg Test Enanthate.100mg Test Propionate and 150mg Test Cypionate.

Is there enough prop in here to make an 8 week run worth it as the other two are much slower esthers?


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Or this little bad boy
> 
> Test-Mix 400mg/ml
> 
> Contains: 150mg Test Enanthate.100mg Test Propionate and 150mg Test Cypionate.
> 
> Is there enough prop in here to make an 8 week run worth it as the other two are much slower esthers?


yes if you have 3 ml per week


----------



## Guest

Ginger Ben said:


> Or this little bad boy
> 
> Test-Mix 400mg/ml
> 
> Contains: 150mg Test Enanthate.100mg Test Propionate and 150mg Test Cypionate.
> 
> Is there enough prop in here to make an 8 week run worth it as the other two are much slower esthers?


Same as mine but 50mg more Cyp


----------



## Ginger Ben

The test mix 400 looks the shizzle :bounce:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0B said:


> Same as mine but 50mg more Cyp


How long have you been on mate?


----------



## Guest

Ginger Ben said:


> How long have you been on mate?


It'll be 5 weeks on Saturday 

Started on 525mg, on 700mg now


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0B said:


> It'll be 5 weeks on Saturday
> 
> Started on 525mg, on 700mg now


Cool, so an 8 week cycle is basically going to be like getting a stiffy but not being allowed to put it in! :lol:

Going to come back from honeymoon gagging for a longer cycle aren't I ?!


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Cool, so an 8 week cycle is basically going to be like getting a stiffy but not being allowed to put it in! :lol:
> 
> Going to come back from honeymoon gagging for a longer cycle aren't I ?!


of course you fcukin are !!!


----------



## Guest

Ginger Ben said:


> Cool, so an 8 week cycle is basically going to be like getting a stiffy but not being allowed to put it in! :lol:
> 
> Going to come back from honeymoon gagging for a longer cycle aren't I ?!


You'll get a taste, then want more 

What you've found sounds a good start with 40mg of Dbol ed


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> of course you fcukin are !!!


Pmsl it was more rhetorical but yes, you're right!


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0B said:


> You'll get a taste, then want more
> 
> What you've found sounds a good start with 40mg of Dbol ed


Exactly was I was thinking! Get things off to a good start!


----------



## Breda

Is this cnut changing his mind again


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> Is this cnut changing his mind again


Fvck off NoJournal 

No just deciding on what to use.


----------



## Guest

Breda said:


> Is this cnut changing his mind again


Who Ben, its not like him to change his mind :whistling:


----------



## Fatstuff

Gram of test, half gram of deca 50mg oxys 50mg dbol - u will grow like a muddafukka


----------



## Breda

Ginger [URL=Ben:2682522]Ben:2682522[/URL] said:


> Fvck off NoJournal
> 
> No just deciding on what to use.


Cnut

The blend with prop sounds like it could be best suited to an 8 weeker with dbol mate



R0B:2682523 said:


> Who Ben, its not like him to change his mind :whistling:


Must be in the wrong journal if he's not changing his mind


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> Gram of test, half gram of deca 50mg oxys 50mg dbol - u will grow like a muddafukka


Cycle 2!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> Cnut
> 
> The blend with prop sounds like it could be best suited to an 8 weeker with dbol mate
> 
> Must be in the wrong journal if he's not changing his mind


Cheeky pair of cnuts. True though I am being a bit of a fanny on this.

The blend and the dbol will be the cycle (for now! Lol)


----------



## Guest

Ginger Ben said:


> Cheeky pair of cnuts. True though I am being a bit of a fanny on this.
> 
> The blend and the dbol will be the cycle (for now! Lol)


Place your order then


----------



## Breda

R0B:2682589 said:


> Place your order then


Don't rush him, he might decide to stay natty tomorrow


----------



## Guest

Breda said:


> Don't rush him, he might decide to stay natty tomorrow


Can't imagine going food shopping with him !!

Red top Milk, green top milk, blue top..... Aarrgghh!!!!


----------



## flinty90

R0B said:


> Can't imagine going food shopping with him !!
> 
> Red top Milk, green top milk, blue top..... Aarrgghh!!!!


hes ginger you cnut i wouldnt be seen out at all with the redheaded fcukin orang utang


----------



## Ginger Ben

You're all cnuts, that is all 

Will be ordering this week. Hopefully will all arrive before Xmas so I can wrap it up in time to put it under the tree! Lol.


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> hes ginger you cnut i wouldnt be seen out at all with the redheaded fcukin orang utang


That's a point Ben, do you lot still get disability allowance ...... :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0B said:


> That's a point Ben, do you lot still get disability allowance ...... :lol:


What do you mean still!? Am I owed??


----------



## Sureno

Mate a friendly heads up, Luther is trying to groom your boyfriend Brenda on uriels journal


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sureno said:


> Mate a friendly heads up, Luther is trying to groom your boyfriend Brenda on uriels journal


Is he now the dirty old cnut. That fvcker is mine!!


----------



## Guest

Where's your morning update...!?

Anyway, morning


----------



## Ginger Ben

Having a nightmare. ****ing with rain, trains all delayed. Had to watch 6 go by packed before I could get on one. Now going to be about half an hour late for work. Oh well!!!

Anyway, good morning!

Ordering goodies tonight!


----------



## Guest

Ginger Ben said:


> Having a nightmare. ****ing with rain, trains all delayed. Had to watch 6 go by packed before I could get on one. Now going to be about half an hour late for work. Oh well!!!
> 
> Anyway, good morning!
> 
> Ordering goodies tonight!


Sounds sh1t apart from last sentence


----------



## Sureno

Trains give priority to non ginger passangers, life in the ginger lane is a tough one


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0B said:


> Sounds sh1t apart from last sentence


It is!! That's cheering me up though!


----------



## flinty90

lets face it , who the fcuk wants you stood at side of them on a train


----------



## Breda

Sureno:2682791 said:


> Mate a friendly heads up, Luther is trying to groom your boyfriend Brenda on uriels journal


When did I become a bitch... Not just any bitch but a but to a ginger kid.... There's only 1 bitch on this forum and that's Rob and Luther is everybody's whipping boy so I'd pay no attention to his attempts at grooming me he's no chance


----------



## flinty90

Breda said:


> When did I become a bitch... Not just any bitch but a but to a ginger kid.... There's only 1 bitch on this forum and that's Rob and Luther is everybody's whipping boy so I'd pay no attention to his attempts at grooming me he's no chance


i take offence at that remark seeing as ROB is mine , and no fcuker else messes with him unless they mess with me X


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> lets face it , who the fcuk wants you stood at side of them on a train


Hahaha never know might get a little tickle up the kilt!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> When did I become a bitch... Not just any bitch but a but to a ginger kid.... There's only 1 bitch on this forum and that's Rob and Luther is everybody's whipping boy so I'd pay no attention to his attempts at grooming me he's no chance


Seeing as that comment came from Serge queen of the bitches I wouldn't take too much offence mate. Now shut the fvck up and polish my lifting shoes.


----------



## Breda

flinty90 said:


> i take offence at that remark seeing as ROB is mine , and no fcuker else messes with him unless they mess with me X


Ahha now i know your pulling my leg you sensitive cnut x


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


> Seeing as that comment came from Serge queen of the bitches I wouldn't take too much offence mate. Now shut the fvck up and polish my lifting shoes.


You lift :confused1: You have shoes :confused1:

What is this world coming to where gingers are allowed to buy shoes and lift weights


----------



## flinty90

Breda said:


> Ahha now i know your pulling my leg you sensitive cnut x


lol it wasnt me textin crying about how i might have upset you . ya great blubbering fcuker lol xx


----------



## Ginger Ben

Hahaha I made the shoes from bark and I lift rocks in the field I live in.


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


> Hahaha I made the shoes from bark and I lift rocks in the field I live in.


MAkes sense you ****s should be banned from all public places


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> MAkes sense you ****s should be banned from all public places


Only to stop your women getting sticky knickers at the thought of riding some veiny Viking sword rather than your little toothpick


----------



## Breda

flinty90 said:


> lol it wasnt me textin crying about how i might have upset you . ya great blubbering fcuker lol xx


Shhh man Shhh!!!

I wasnt cryin i was snivelling, and i was about how i might have upset you so please STFU about it :lol: xx


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


> Only to stop your women getting sticky knickers at the thought of riding some veiny Viking sword rather than your little toothpick


Do tooth picks come tree trunk size?

There must be some gappy tothed mother fcukers out there :lol:


----------



## Guest

Who's bitch?!?

I'm nobody's bi-atch!?! Not yet anyway


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> Do tooth picks come tree trunk size?
> 
> There must be some gappy tothed mother fcukers out there :lol:


Fvcking bonsai tree you mean!


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


> Fvcking bonsai tree you mean!


I thought we were talking about cocks (nohomo)


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> I thought we were talking about cocks (nohomo)


I might use that quote as my new sig - without the nohomo bit


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


> I might use that quote as my new sig - without the nohomo bit


I dare you!!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> I dare you!!!


As soon as I'm on my pc it's happening!


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


> As soon as I'm on my pc it's happening!


Cnut

Wait till i'm gold i'll be trollin gthru this journal to find the most incriminating post of yours i can find


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> Cnut
> 
> Wait till i'm gold i'll be trollin gthru this journal to find the most incriminating post of yours i can find


Pmsl. When are you going to make gold you filthy silver cnut?


----------



## Guest

Breda said:


> Cnut
> 
> Wait till i'm gold i'll be trollin gthru this journal to find the most incriminating post of yours i can find


Won't take you long to find something


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0B said:


> Won't take you long to find something


He needs to quote me for the joke to work though ROB not you!


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


> Pmsl. When are you going to make gold you filthy silver cnut?


In about 6 fcuking months... so i got loads of time to pick the right quote



R0B said:


> Won't take you long to find something


Tell me about it.. everything he says is a fcuking joke


----------



## Guest

Breda said:


> In about 6 fcuking months... so i got loads of time to pick the right quote
> 
> Tell me about it.. everything he says is a fcuking joke


I can see it now .....

"lads, I've been mixing my 500mg of test and protein in a blender for 6 weeks now! Nothing's happening....?!"

PMSL!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> In about 6 fcuking months... so i got loads of time to pick the right quote
> 
> Tell me about it.. everything he says is a fcuking joke


6 months more abuse in my sig you can do fvck all about too! 

On a more serious mote have you made more steps towards your cycle mate?


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0B said:


> I can see it now .....
> 
> "lads, I've been mixing my 500mg of test and protein in a blender for 6 weeks now! Nothing's happening....?!"
> 
> PMSL!


Lol fvck off I know how to inject - straight down the japs eye, gets the test to your balls just as quickly as jabbing your balls but is less painful. Fact!


----------



## Guest

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol fvck off I know how to inject - straight down the japs eye, gets the test to your balls just as quickly as jabbing your balls but is less painful. Fact!


Yep that's it mate, don't forget your alcohol wipes on first


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0B said:


> Yep that's it mate, don't forget your alcohol wipes on first


Well duh! Obviously!


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


> 6 months more abuse in my sig you can do fvck all about too!
> 
> On a more serious mote have you made more steps towards your cycle mate?


Ah Funny you should mention it. I will be paying for my cycle in the next couple hours, waiting for my fella to get back to me and confirm details and price, will put the payment in for my pct later also... THen all i'll need to do is get my pins which probably i'll get on the weekend so all is falling into place nicely


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol fvck off I know how to inject - straight down the japs eye, gets the test to your balls just as quickly as jabbing your balls but is less painful. Fact!


This is a sig contender


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> Ah Funny you should mention it. I will be paying for my cycle in the next couple hours, waiting for my fella to get back to me and confirm details and price, will put the payment in for my pct later also... THen all i'll need to do is get my pins which probably i'll get on the weekend so all is falling into place nicely


Nice work blud, sorting mine tonight too now I've decided what I'm doing!! Need to get pins and other ancillaries as well but they won't take long to arrive.

You doing hcg?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> This is a sig contender


Lol


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


> Nice work blud, sorting mine tonight too now I've decided what I'm doing!! Need to get pins and other ancillaries as well but they won't take long to arrive.
> 
> You doing hcg?


Safe cnut

What is the final decision on your cycle then mate? i'm just getting my pins from the chemist... i dont care if they think i'm a junkie lol

Nah fcuk the HCG mate i think its a lot of hassle for a 12 possibly 14 - 18 week cycle... adex e3d and nolva clomid pct should see me right i reckon


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> Safe cnut
> 
> What is the final decision on your cycle then mate? i'm just getting my pins from the chemist... i dont care if they think i'm a junkie lol
> 
> Nah fcuk the HCG mate i think its a lot of hassle for a 12 possibly 14 - 18 week cycle... adex e3d and nolva clomid pct should see me right i reckon


8 weeks of max test (400mg/ml) 1.5 ml a week with a 30mg day dbol kicker for 4 weeks.

Nolva on hand in case dbol kicks some bitch tit action in to play then nova and clonus pct maybe with some proviron if needed after pct to kick the old sex drive in to gear.


----------



## Ginger Ben

You going to get a sports pack from the chemist then? Good plan. Let me know how that goes I may do the same.


----------



## Guest

Ginger Ben said:


> 8 weeks of max test (400mg/ml) 1.5 ml a week with a 30mg day dbol kicker for 4 weeks.
> 
> Nolva on hand in case dbol kicks some bitch tit action in to play then nova and clonus pct maybe with some proviron if needed after pct to kick the old sex drive in to gear.


Go for 40mg if you ain't popped a couple of lbs on by 7 days 

Gingers have sex..... ?!


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


> You going to get a sports pack from the chemist then? Good plan. Let me know how that goes I may do the same.


Yea thats it mate just guna get the sports pack as it comes with everything i'll need.... i'll let you know if its embarrasing or not

Oh.... Juice paid for :thumb:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0B said:


> Go for 40mg if you ain't popped a couple of lbs on by 7 days
> 
> Gingers have sex..... ?!


Yeah will do. Will start at 30mg and increase if need be.

Loads mate, loads, it's easy when they can't run away


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> Yea thats it mate just guna get the sports pack as it comes with everything i'll need.... i'll let you know if its embarrasing or not
> 
> Oh.... Juice paid for :thumb:


Cool. Not worried about it being embarrassing more worried they won't know what the fvck I'm talking about!

Sweet! Starting in Jan yeah?


----------



## Guest

PMSL!

My daughter was sat with me, mid liking spree, and she saw your AVI Ben.....

She reckons your a Pirate  :lol:

Kids, gotta love em!


----------



## Breda

Ginger [URL=Ben:2683814]Ben:2683814[/URL] said:


> Cool. Not worried about it being embarrassing more worried they won't know what the fvck I'm talking about!
> 
> Sweet! Starting in Jan yeah?


They better know of I'll just tell them I need needles pmsl

Jan is the plan but if I'm good to go by the weekend I might not be able to wait



R0B:2683843 said:


> PMSL!
> 
> My daughter was sat with me, mid liking spree, and she saw your AVI Ben.....
> 
> She reckons your a Pirate  :lol:
> 
> Kids, gotta love em!


Your daughter sounds like a right character bless her


----------



## Guest

Breda said:


> They better know of I'll just tell them I need needles pmsl
> 
> Jan is the plan but if I'm good to go by the weekend I might not be able to wait
> 
> Your daughter sounds like a right character bless her


You'll not be able to wait if your good to go mate 

Yes she's a barrel of laughs to say the least!


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0B said:


> PMSL!
> 
> My daughter was sat with me, mid liking spree, and she saw your AVI Ben.....
> 
> She reckons your a Pirate  :lol:
> 
> Kids, gotta love em!


Lol I hope she can't read the sh1t being written in here too!! 

Thought you were 'liking' got 40 new ones


----------



## Ginger Ben

I'm getting properly excited about getting all my sh1t together now!!


----------



## Guest

Ginger Ben said:


> I'm getting properly excited about getting all my sh1t together now!!


So you should do!!

Breda is going to beat you to it by the sounds of things


----------



## Breda

R0B said:


> So you should do!!
> 
> Breda is going to beat you to it by the sounds of things


I'm beating him to it no questions asked

I will announce my 1st jab in gen con


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> I'm beating him to it no questions asked
> 
> I will announce my 1st jab in gen con


He needs the time to catch up so I'm not worried 

Careful you don't stick it all the way through your leg mate!


----------



## Guest

Breda said:


> I'm beating him to it no questions asked
> 
> I will announce my 1st jab in gen con


Some dirty natty t[email protected] will report you probably :lol:


----------



## flinty90

your all a bunch of ******* , Breda just needs ginger hair to be a full ****** , and Ben you need to be black also !!!! with ginger hair of course !!!


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


> He needs the time to catch up so I'm not worried
> 
> Careful you don't stick it all the way through your leg mate!


I'm jabbing my nuts for best results like you said


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> your all a bunch of ******* , Breda just needs ginger hair to be a full ****** , and Ben you need to be black also !!!! with ginger hair of course !!!


Oh King Cnuty is back from his shopping trip. Didn't pick up a new personality while you were out by any chance did you?


----------



## Breda

R0B said:


> Some dirty natty [email protected] will report you probably :lol:


The Clean natty cnuts will feel the wrath of my negs


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> I'm jabbing my nuts for best results like you said


Best way mate, best way


----------



## Breda

flinty90 said:


> your all a bunch of ******* , Breda just needs ginger hair to be a full ****** , and Ben you need to be black also !!!! with ginger hair of course !!!


You Jelly brah!!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

So 24g purples then for drawing and jabbing?? Good plan?


----------



## luther1

R0B said:


> Some dirty natty [email protected] will report you probably :lol:


Did you call?


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> Did you call?


No you cnut I didn't.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> I dare you!!!


KA-BOOM!!!!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Gear ordered, prepare to feel the wrath you mother fvckers!!!!! Or my small balls, which ever you fancy :bounce:


----------



## Guest

Ginger Ben said:


> Gear ordered, prepare to feel the wrath you mother fvckers!!!!! Or my small balls, which ever you fancy :bounce:


Roll on the small ginger balls


----------



## LunaticSamurai

Ginger Ben said:


> Gear ordered, prepare to feel the wrath you mother fvckers!!!!! Or my small balls, which ever you fancy :bounce:


I don't fancy your balls, however small.


----------



## flinty90

your a ginger cnut regardless of what you have oreder mate !!!!


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> your a ginger cnut regardless of what you have oreder mate !!!!


He's ordered peroxide for his hair :lol:


----------



## flinty90

R0B said:


> He's ordered peroxide for his hair :lol: [/quote
> 
> we still know he is a gnger cnut underneath that fcukin blonde hair dye though !!! he wont dye his pubes aswell lol


----------



## LunaticSamurai

flinty90 said:


> your a ginger cnut regardless of what you have oreder mate !!!!


That's a bit harsh, you could at least use the word fcuk first? or even **** head.


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> The peroxide is for his ring piece


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> your a ginger cnut regardless of what you have oreder mate !!!!


lol you're living proof this stuff can't work fvcking miracles!


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0B said:


> Busted...... :lol:


----------



## Sureno




----------



## Ginger Ben

Up and on the way to hammer chest and tris. Will be a slightly reduced session in terms of volume as want to hit back and bis tomorrow as can't train again then until Monday. Intensity however will be intense.....

My soon to be un-natty recovery powers don't like the combination of balls to the wall full sessions back to back on what is currently about 5 hours sleep.

Couldn't drop off last night at all which is annoying.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Good session today, kept it intense, short rests and no messing about

Warm up - 5 mins x-trainer, RC exercises then 2 giant sets of DB press, flys and pull overs with the 12's to get blood flowing around the target area

Decline Bench - ([email protected],[email protected]), [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] - pleased with this - will do same weights next week but aim to increase reps on the 115 to 8 and 8 ideally.

Inc DB Bench - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] - not big weights by any means but was spent after the 115 but repped slowly and deep (!)

Pec Dec - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

Weighted Dips - [email protected], [email protected]+15kg, [email protected]+15kg, [email protected]+15kg, [email protected]+15kg, [email protected]

Straight Bar Push downs with fat grips - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] - all repped slowly with good squeeze at bottom of move

Incline Skulls with fat grips - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] - not including bar weight

Cable X over - purely pump sets to get loads of blood in to chest - [email protected] each side - [email protected] each side

Done!


----------



## flinty90

Good session mate by looks of it pal , do you not like doing much cable crossovers or supersetting with press ups ??? things like this really up the intensity again of my workouts X


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> Good session mate by looks of it pal , do you not like doing much cable crossovers or supersetting with press ups ??? things like this really up the intensity again of my workouts X


Thanks mate, I usually do superset press ups and x-overs or something like that but I deliberately held off this time as I want to hit back and bi's hard tomorrow as well and usually if I go ball's out on back to back days I'm ****ed half way through the second session and can't give it everything. One of the failings of being a dirty natty I'm afraid, recovery for back to back sessions isn't great!


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> Up and on the way to hammer chest and tris. Will be a slightly reduced session in terms of volume as want to hit back and bis tomorrow as can't train again then until Monday. Intensity however will be intense.....
> 
> My soon to be un-natty recovery powers don't like the combination of balls to the wall full sessions back to back on what is currently about 5 hours sleep.
> 
> Couldn't drop off last night at all which is annoying.


If you can't sleep then pop over to Flintys journal for 5 minutes and have a read. You'll be comatosed before you know it


----------



## Breda

Nice work out there ginge. How long did all that take?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> Nice work out there ginge. How long did all that take?


Cheers mate, about an hour and fifteen including warm up and stretching off afterwards.


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> If you can't sleep then pop over to Flintys journal for 5 minutes and have a read. You'll be comatosed before you know it


You're confusing that with Sureno's mate, Flinty's has useful training information in it, Sureno's is just full of his pussy whining about how he can't eat or train or do fvck all basically.


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> You're confusing that with Sureno's mate, Flinty's has useful training information in it, Sureno's is just full of his pussy whining about how he can't eat or train or do fvck all basically.


My bad. Got the two fat cnuts mixed up


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


> Cheers mate, about an hour and fifteen including warm up and stretching off afterwards.


you warm up and stretch.. i need to do this but i'm a lazy cnut


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> you warm up and stretch.. i need to do this but i'm a lazy cnut


Yes mate, really helps me if I'm honest. I knackered my right shoulder a few months ago and had to take a month out of the gym with it. Really annoyed me and since I've started warming up properly and especially my rotator cuffs my shoulder is fine. Also I seem to be susceptible to bad doms so if I don't stretch off I can hardly move the next day - to the point where it is beyond funny!

Only takes an extra 10 mins either side of the session and really makes a difference.


----------



## Sureno

[email protected]!!!

I'm a delicate soul, I have feelings you ginger Cnut!!!!


----------



## luther1

I've got feelings too. I've got the feeling you're a fat hairy cnut


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sureno said:


> [email protected]!!!
> 
> I'm a delicate soul, I have feelings you ginger Cnut!!!!


Oh hello cnuty boll0cks, hows things this morning?


----------



## Sureno

Ginger Ben said:


> Oh hello cnuty boll0cks, hows things this morning?


Tired cant eat and not going to train as I'm tired!!! Cnut appetite is good but missing chest today as tired, going tomoz instead, suppose I could of gone if I did your routine though but I don't do aerobics


----------



## Sureno

I see Luther is setting up a threesome with Brenda and you, don't trust that pervy old man


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sureno said:


> Tired cant eat and not going to train as I'm tired!!! Cnut appetite is good but missing chest today as tired, going tomoz instead, suppose I could of gone if I did your routine though but I don't do aerobics


So a pretty standard day for you then really, laying about on your **** wallowing in your own spunk. 

Whats on the menu then you hairy ape?


----------



## Breda

Sureno said:


> Tired cant eat and not going to train as I'm tired!!! Cnut appetite is good but missing chest today as tired, going tomoz instead, suppose I could of gone if I did your routine though but I don't do aerobics


Sur i hear you're a bit of a unit mate so sit the fcuk back and relax


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sureno said:


> I see Luther is setting up a threesome with Brenda and you, don't trust that pervy old man


Wouldn't touch the saggy t1tted cnut with yours mate. Brenda can have him


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


> Wouldn't touch the saggy t1tted cnut with yours mate. Brenda can have him


I dont want the fcuker either i just tolerate him for Surenos sake


----------



## Breda

Mother fcuker my gear has arrived :thumb:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:



> Mother fcuker my gear has arrived :thumb:


Good work, now run home, don't stop or speak to anybody until you get there, then I want to see a video of you jabbing 2ml in the jap's eye as we discussed. 

What did you get then? Ordered and paid for mine now too so should arrive in a few days. :bounce:


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


> Good work, now run home, don't stop or speak to anybody until you get there, then I want to see a video of you jabbing 2ml in the jap's eye as we discussed.
> 
> What did you get then? Ordered and paid for mine now too so should arrive in a few days. :bounce:


I'm at work mate so not 100% sure what my parcel contains but when i open it i'll let you know, Should be 20ml T400 and 100 dbol... I'm so excited i'm twitching!!!

My source even said he added a few extra goodies in there for me... He's a sound cnut he is!!!

Can't jab yet as aint got no needles but wanna wait till after christmas but we'll see if i can plus i dont wanna start till i got my pct meds as well


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> I'm at work mate so not 100% sure what my parcel contains but when i open it i'll let you know, Should be 20ml T400 and 100 dbol... I'm so excited i'm twitching!!!
> 
> My source even said he added a few extra goodies in there for me... He's a sound cnut he is!!!
> 
> Can't jab yet as aint got no needles but wanna wait till after christmas but we'll see if i can plus i dont wanna start till i got my pct meds as well


Probably best not to bust it out on your desk and start looking at it all!

Pretty much the same as what've i've got coming too.

Extra goodies eh? That sounds good, might have flung a blue diamond in there to keep the Mrs happy until the test kicks in! :lol:

Yeah let me know how the sport pack thing goes, failing that I'm just buying from medisave, it's cheap as sh1t and saves looking like a junkie cnut.

You running a low dose of nolva whilst on the dbol? Saw a post from Ausbuilt saying that 10mg a day if under 30mg of dbol or 20mg if 40mg dbol or over is good practice if you're worried about gyno. He also said you can keep that same dose running throughout the test as well to keep water retention and general bloat under control. Going to look in to it more but sounds like good advice to me. Not meant to affect gains either so seems like a no-brainer really.


----------



## Fatstuff

I kinda wished i had gone with nolva and clomid during cycle instead of adex, i cant help but think that it hindered gains, particularly the dbol section of it. You live and learn though


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


> Probably best not to bust it out on your desk and start looking at it all!
> 
> Pretty much the same as what've i've got coming too.
> 
> Extra goodies eh? That sounds good, might have flung a blue diamond in there to keep the Mrs happy until the test kicks in! :lol:
> 
> Yeah let me know how the sport pack thing goes, failing that I'm just buying from medisave, it's cheap as sh1t and saves looking like a junkie cnut.
> 
> You running a low dose of nolva whilst on the dbol? Saw a post from Ausbuilt saying that 10mg a day if under 30mg of dbol or 20mg if 40mg dbol or over is good practice if you're worried about gyno. He also said you can keep that same dose running throughout the test as well to keep water retention and general bloat under control. Going to look in to it more but sounds like good advice to me. Not meant to affect gains either so seems like a no-brainer really.


Mate i'm bussin it out as soon as i get back it has to be done i'm not wrapping it up and putting it under my christmas tree like a ginger.

No Mrs mate but he hinted at some performance enhancers lol i'll be popping two tonight and smashing fcuk outa my room mate and see if they are any good lol

I'll probably grab them on friday as i'm not at work so i'll let you know how it goes mate

Tbh not planning on running nolva this time round just the adex, but Ausbuilt does make sense in what he's says about running it. If you decide to run it it'll be good to see how you get on with it


----------



## Breda

Fatstuff said:


> I kinda wished i had gone with nolva and clomid during cycle instead of adex, i cant help but think that it hindered gains, particularly the dbol section of it. You live and learn though


I'll soon find out bro. as a gyno prone cnut i think it will benefit me e3d even if i sacrifice slight gainage


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> Mate i'm bussin it out as soon as i get back it has to be done i'm not wrapping it up and putting it under my christmas tree like a ginger.
> 
> No Mrs mate but he hinted at some performance enhancers lol *i'll be popping two tonight and smashing fcuk outa my room mate and see if they are any good *lol
> 
> I'll probably grab them on friday as i'm not at work so i'll let you know how it goes mate
> 
> Tbh not planning on running nolva this time round just the adex, but Ausbuilt does make sense in what he's says about running it. If you decide to run it it'll be good to see how you get on with it


You share with Sureno?


----------



## Fatstuff

Breda said:


> I'll soon find out bro. as a gyno prone cnut i think it will benefit me e3d even if i sacrifice slight gainage


Thats fair enough bro, half a tablet e3d mate, dont do more than that. You front loading your test so it kicks in faster?


----------



## Sureno

Right the right amount of adex (enough not to completely neautrilize oestrogen) doesn't hinder gains other then on dbol, while on dbol use nolva other adex is your best choice or letro if particularly bad gyno


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> I kinda wished i had gone with nolva and clomid during cycle instead of adex, i cant help but think that it hindered gains, particularly the dbol section of it. You live and learn though


I've got plenty on route so will def use the Nolva on cycle and perhaps even 50mg clomid eod which I think is the recommendation for an easier pct?? Not using HCG on this one, too many things that to be quite honest until I've done a cycle I won't know if I need. If pct goes tits up I can always superdose some hcg and cross my fingers!


----------



## Fatstuff

Sureno said:


> Right the right amount of adex (enough not to completely neautrilize oestrogen) doesn't hinder gains other then on dbol, while on dbol use nolva other adex is your best choice or letro if particularly bad gyno


This is where i went wrong at the start of my cycle, i took 1mg adex e3d with the dbol kickstart, which made me not rate dbol but its probably better than i realise. The gains only started coming when i lowered the adex to 0.5mg and the test started to kick in. Like i said u live and learn, noob mistakes


----------



## Breda

Sureno said:


> Right the right amount of adex (enough not to completely neautrilize oestrogen) doesn't hinder gains other then on dbol, while on dbol use nolva other adex is your best choice or letro if particularly bad gyno


Ok so you do have a brain

I was guna go with adex all the way through i got letro as well so what one you reckon is better for a gyno prone brother


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sureno said:


> Right the right amount of adex (enough not to completely neautrilize oestrogen) doesn't hinder gains other then on dbol, while on dbol use nolva other adex is your best choice or letro if particularly bad gyno


Mark this occasion in your diaries everybody; your first useful post in my gingejournal!! Thanks mate (seriously) that's good advice. :thumbup1:


----------



## Fatstuff

Yeah i will use clomid eod on cycle now


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


> You share with Sureno?


Sureno's Mrs he sleeps outside like the beast he is


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> Ok so you do have a brain
> 
> I was guna go with adex all the way through i got letro as well so what one you reckon is better for a gyno prone brother


How do you know you're gyno prone out of interest?


----------



## Fatstuff

Stay outside, gooood boy


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> How do you know you're gyno prone out of interest?


He milks his cups of tea from his left nipple


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


> How do you know you're gyno prone out of interest?


Had it since i was a young boy mate and it flared up again once i got into the gym so im not taking any chances with it this time


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> He milks his cups of tea from his left nipple


Oh that's a pretty good sign I reckon


----------



## Breda

Fatstuff said:


> He milks his cups of tea from his left nipple


Right nipple actually, Left nipple is relatively normal


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> Had it since i was a young boy mate and it flared up again once i got into the gym so im not taking any chances with it this time


Fair enough, makes sense. I wondered if you'd dabbled with dbol or something else as a nipper and grown a pair of jubblies by mistake!


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


> Oh that's a pretty good sign I reckon


You're a freckly cnut aint you mate i just noticed in your avi


----------



## Fatstuff

Breda said:


> Had it since i was a young boy mate and it flared up again once i got into the gym so im not taking any chances with it this time


Its the problem with being black u r cursed with high muscle building hormones already, been bred into you over thousands of years.


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


> Fair enough, makes sense. I wondered if you'd dabbled with dbol or something else as a nipper and grown a pair of jubblies by mistake!


Nah i just dabbled in pussy and chicken


----------



## Fatstuff

Breda said:


> You're a freckly cnut aint you mate i just noticed in your avi


Ginger hair and freckles come hand in hand mate, along with the stench of week old piddle


----------



## Fatstuff

Breda said:


> Nah i just dabbled in pussy and chicken


Hell yeah


----------



## Breda

Fatstuff said:


> Its the problem with being black u r cursed with high muscle building hormones already, been bred into you over thousands of years.


This is true, slavery did have its drawbacks but bein able to build a half decent physique is one positive


----------



## Fatstuff

Breda said:


> This is true, slavery did have its drawbacks but bein able to build a half decent physique is one positive


Slavery is purely a positive thing for you, fcuk your ancestors u can get hench with minimal effort and a penchant for fried chicken.

they must of made the slaves dance and killed the ones with no riddim so your blessed with a dose of cool along with a heap of riddim.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> You're a freckly cnut aint you mate i just noticed in your avi


You been zooming in to it to check my nips?? 

Yes mate but only where the sun gets me. Fvcking curse of stupid hair is also the inability to be exposed to more light than a 60w bulb without burning!


----------



## flinty90

BREDA get home and get that fcukin test in your system you fcukin sexy chocolate bear. dont fcuk about with it get 4 ml in this week and next 3 weeks and then drop dose to 2 ml per week ... come on lets have you smacking that b1tch up beofe chrimbo ... dont fcuki wait we waited long enough .


----------



## Fatstuff

flinty90 said:


> BREDA get home and get that fcukin test in your system you fcukin sexy chocolate bear. dont fcuk about with it get 4 ml in this week and next 3 weeks and then drop dose to 2 ml per week ... come on lets have you smacking that b1tch up beofe chrimbo ... dont fcuki wait we waited long enough .


I think u only need to do the one extra dose in the first week to frontload flinty u big junkie you!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

lol definitely think a 1.6g a week of test is a great starting point Breda, do it!!! :lol:


----------



## flinty90

Fatstuff said:


> I think u only need to do the one extra dose in the first week to frontload flinty u big junkie you!!


nahh mate i wanna make sure that sh1ts in there properly lol !!!


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> lol definitely think a 1.6g a week of test is a great starting point Breda, do it!!! :lol:


well no its not really but 1.7 gram would be great X


----------



## Fatstuff

Breda in 12 weeks


----------



## Sureno

Letro can be harsh, it's more a cure IMO where as nolva adex a prevention


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sureno said:


> Letro can be harsh, it's more a cure IMO where as nolva adex a prevention


Stop being serious you cnut, I don't trust you!!


----------



## Fatstuff

Sureno said:


> Letro can be harsh, it's more a cure IMO where as nolva adex a prevention


keep up u hairy tw4t, thats sooooooo many posts ago


----------



## Sureno

Also boys if you control your oestrogen you won't have to be too concerned with progesterone effects


----------



## Breda

flinty90 said:


> BREDA get home and get that fcukin test in your system you fcukin sexy chocolate bear. dont fcuk about with it get 4 ml in this week and next 3 weeks and then drop dose to 2 ml per week ... come on lets have you smacking that b1tch up beofe chrimbo ... dont fcuki wait we waited long enough .


Bruv i have no pins otherwise i would jab tonight... Will be friday at the earliest... Thanks for the motivational speech but you will be waiting a little while longer x


----------



## Sureno

Also rhohypnol is a great pre work out before training with me... Serious


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


> lol definitely think a 1.6g a week of test is a great starting point Breda, do it!!! :lol:


Baby doses mate might as well do the whole 20ml


----------



## Fatstuff

Breda said:


> Bruv i have no pins otherwise i would jab tonight... Will be friday at the earliest... Thanks for the motivational speech but you will be waiting a little while longer x


go the chemist, ask for a 2ml sports pack, that should tide u over, jab jab jab jab jab jab JAB JAB JAB JAB


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> Baby doses mate might as well do the whole 20ml


10ml in each nut!


----------



## Fatstuff

front load breda, ur big sexy muscles will thank u for it in the end


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> go the chemist, ask for a 2ml sports pack, that should tide u over, jab jab jab jab jab jab JAB JAB JAB JAB


What do you get in these fvckers? Assuming pins, barrels, wipes? Bin for used??


----------



## Breda

Fatstuff said:


> go the chemist, ask for a 2ml sports pack, that should tide u over, jab jab jab jab jab jab JAB JAB JAB JAB


This i will be doing, friday, friday, friday, friday, friday


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> What do you get in these fvckers? Assuming pins, barrels, wipes? Bin for used??


yes yes yes and yes, greens and blues


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


> What do you get in these fvckers? Assuming pins, barrels, wipes? Bin for used??


Sharps, 10 2ml barrels, 10 green, 10 blue and i think thats it


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> yes yes yes and yes, greens and blues


Sorted then.


----------



## Fatstuff

Breda said:


> Sharps, 10 2ml barrels, 10 green, 10 blue and i think thats it


wipes


----------



## Fatstuff

I havent eaten today, cant be ar5ed yet, might do some of the nippers chicken nuggets or something, i have come off nights and only had couple hours kip on sofa and just feel bleh


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> wipes


Its going to feel like your first time buying porn from the local corner shop, nerve wracking but keep your eye on the prize!! :lol:


----------



## Breda

Fatstuff said:


> I havent eaten today, cant be ar5ed yet, might do some of the nippers chicken nuggets or something, i have come off nights and only had couple hours kip on sofa and just feel bleh


Go get some grub mate you'll feel better for it


----------



## flinty90

Breda said:


> Bruv i have no pins otherwise i would jab tonight... Will be friday at the earliest... Thanks for the motivational speech but you will be waiting a little while longer x


then your dead to me X


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


> Its going to feel like your first time buying porn from the local corner shop, nerve wracking but keep your eye on the prize!! :lol:


I used to hide them in the news paper... i dont know why because the shop keeper could see me browsing and then reaching for the top shelf


----------



## Breda

flinty90 said:


> then your dead to me X


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Fatstuff

Breda said:


> Go get some grub mate you'll feel better for it


will u cook it for me


----------



## Breda

Fatstuff said:


> will u cook it for me


Do i look white to you?


----------



## Fatstuff

Breda said:


> Do i look white to you?


a bit, u look to soft to be black


----------



## flinty90

Breda said:


> Do i look white to you?


no your black which is why he is asking slaveboy X


----------



## Breda

Fatstuff said:


> a bit, u look to soft to be black


Ba5tard :sad:


----------



## Fatstuff

Breda said:


> Ba5tard :sad:


 :devil2:


----------



## Breda

flinty90 said:


> no your black which is why he is asking slaveboy X


Pmsl you cnut


----------



## luther1

Right then. Theres a rumour going round the parish that Sureno actually said something of interest. Did i hear right?


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> Right then. Theres a rumour going round the parish that Sureno actually said something of interest. Did i hear right?


yeah he said goodnight, best thing i ever heard !!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

He was actually helpful and more surprisingly on a subject related to bodybuilding which was a bit of a double whammy if i'm honest. Clever little cnut's been pretending to be a brain dead camel fvcker to lure us all in to his web.


----------



## Breda

luther1 said:


> Right then. Theres a rumour going round the parish that Sureno actually said something of interest. Did i hear right?


If you look in his journal he admitted he was a cnut


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> He was actually helpful and more surprisingly on a subject related to bodybuilding which was a bit of a double whammy if i'm honest. Clever little cnut's been pretending to be a brain dead camel fvcker to lure us all in to his web.


He should take up acting because hes had his whole family fooled for 30 years too. The fcuking retard


----------



## Sureno

luther1 said:


> He should take up acting because hes had his whole family fooled for 30 years too. The fcuking retard


Luther you wannabe Cnut that's right if even [email protected] useless at being a Cnut with your sh!t remarks, your only good for cleaning my [email protected] with your mouth but even then with the amount of sh!t you talk it would probably come out filthy, I'm trying to advise these natty freaks on how not to end up looking like you a [email protected] tit dribbling milk, so until you even look like a natty let alone a roider, in fact until you stop looking like some 60's [email protected]

Throwback with your sh!t suede loafers, greasy hair with a dirty bald patch in the middle and comb over don't [email protected] get involved you [email protected] [email protected]


----------



## flinty90

Sureno said:


> Luther you wannabe Cnut that's right if even [email protected] useless at being a Cnut with your sh!t remarks, your only good for cleaning my [email protected] with your mouth but even then with the amount of sh!t you talk it would probably come out filthy, I'm trying to advise these natty freaks on how not to end up looking like you a [email protected] tit dribbling milk, so until you even look like a natty let alone a roider, in fact until you stop looking like some 60's [email protected]
> 
> Throwback with your sh!t suede loafers, greasy hair with a dirty bald patch in the middle and comb over don't [email protected] get involved you [email protected] [email protected]


I concurr !!!


----------



## Breda

Sureno said:


> Luther you wannabe Cnut that's right if even [email protected] useless at being a Cnut with your sh!t remarks, your only good for cleaning my [email protected] with your mouth but even then with the amount of sh!t you talk it would probably come out filthy, I'm trying to advise these natty freaks on how not to end up looking like you a [email protected] tit dribbling milk, so until you even look like a natty let alone a roider, in fact until you stop looking like some 60's [email protected]
> 
> Throwback with your sh!t suede loafers, greasy hair with a dirty bald patch in the middle and comb over don't [email protected] get involved you [email protected] [email protected]


What a fcukin tren rant!!


----------



## luther1

I told you before cnuts mouth, I DON'T WEAR LOAFERS


----------



## Breda

luther1 said:


> I told you before cnuts mouth, I DON'T WEAR LOAFERS


You dont wear clean boxers either you filthy cnut


----------



## Sureno

luther1 said:


> I told you before cnuts mouth, I DON'T WEAR LOAFERS


That's cos they are so [email protected] old like you they look like flip flops now you loafer wearing Cnut


----------



## Sureno

Luther the loafer pmsl

Bit like Gordon the fodder but you want to punch Luther in the face even more


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sureno said:


> That's cos they are so [email protected] old like you they look like flip flops now you loafer wearing Cnut


Pmsl


----------



## Sureno

Ginger Ben said:


> Pmsl


Bet he wears white socks with those pieces of sh!t too, scratch bet he wears no socks the Cnut


----------



## flinty90

has this journal actually had 1 sensible post in it ????


----------



## Sureno

flinty90 said:


> has this journal actually had 1 sensible post in it ????


The one telling Luther to do one


----------



## flinty90

Sureno said:


> The one telling Luther to do one


fair enough .. continue LOL


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> has this journal actually had 1 sensible post in it ????


No :lol:

Luther PM'd me his face!!


----------



## luther1

Is that the one you took of me in your caravan you pikey cnut?


----------



## Sureno

R0B said:


> No :lol:
> 
> Luther PM'd me his face!!


PMSL he wishes he was that good looking


----------



## Guest

luther1 said:


> Is that the one you took of me in your caravan you pikey cnut?


Yep, you'd just knocked one off over Uriels legs!!!


----------



## luther1

I think that photo was taken when i was on the vinegar stroke


----------



## flinty90

Sureno said:


> PMSL he wishes he was that good looking


More like Luther wishes he was that fcukin big too !!!!


----------



## Guest

FFS loafer, stop PM'ing me !!??


----------



## flinty90

i cant look at them pics he is fcukin hideous !!!!


----------



## Sureno

Luther how many times did your mum deliberately drop you on your face as a baby in hope it made an improvement?

Did she used to tie a steak around your neck so that the dog would play with you as all the other kids where scared of you?


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> i cant look at them pics he is fcukin hideous !!!!


Luther ain't happy about that mate......


----------



## luther1

Theres nowt wrong with a cleft pallet. According to the back of the Sunday papers,£4 cures it. Can anyone lend me some dosh please?


----------



## Guest

luther1 said:


> Theres nowt wrong with a cleft pallet. According to the back of the Sunday papers,£4 cures it. Can anyone lend me some dosh please?


No :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> has this journal actually had 1 sensible post in it ????


Ironically its was Serge's advice about taking nolva with dbol!


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0B said:


> FFS loafer, stop PM'ing me !!??


That's a cum face if ever i've seen one, luther you really are an abortion of man


----------



## Guest

Ginger Ben said:


> That's a cum face if ever i've seen one, luther you really are an abortion of man


Haven't you seen his video diary mate......

Did you want me to post it??


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0B said:


> Haven't you seen his video diary mate......
> 
> Did you want me to post it??


In your own fvcking journal please! This is a serious bodybuilding thinktank thread for serious stuff..... :lol:


----------



## Breda

Silence please


----------



## Guest

Ginger Ben said:


> In your own fvcking journal please! This is a serious bodybuilding thinktank thread for serious stuff..... :lol:


I own this one now!!

Here it is....

* Courtesy of monsterballs


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> Silence please


Do you have an announcement to make? coming out again?


----------



## flinty90

ROB you actually fancy this cnut dont you ???


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0B said:


> I own this one now!!
> 
> You total cnut! Everytime I pause it, theres another hilarious still of Luther! :lol:
> 
> Here it is....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * Courtesy of monsterballs


----------



## Breda

Slight phone malfunction.... Shhhh!!


----------



## Milky

Ginger Ben said:


> Do you have an announcement to make? coming out again?


If he comes out as a honky l am negging him !


----------



## Breda

BLAM!!


----------



## flinty90

Breda said:


> BLAM!!


fcuk me you found a gorilla that takes gear ???


----------



## Breda

Milky:2686744 said:


> If he comes out as a honky l am negging him !


Come on now milky I've already come out as black I wouldn't do that unless I was 100% sure


----------



## Milky

Breda said:


> Come on now milky I've already come out as black I wouldn't do that unless I was 100% sure


Well how can l trust you when it took you moinths to come out as black !!

You may be lying to us again..


----------



## Breda

flinty90:2686748 said:


> fcuk me you found a gorilla that takes gear ???


And what a lovely gorilla he is


----------



## Breda

Milky:2686755 said:


> Well how can l trust you when it took you moinths to come out as black !!
> 
> You may be lying to us again..


I thought I explained it bro I only come out once I feel I've been accepted i wasn't trying to decieve you


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> BLAM!!


Nice work there mate, looks fake though


----------



## Guest

Breda said:


> BLAM!!


Fake


----------



## flinty90

R0B said:


> Fake


Just as good as a fake mate Prochem ouch !!!! he will be growing a third nipple after a week on that crap !!! lol


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> Just as good as a fake mate Prochem ouch !!!! he will be growing a third nipple after a week on that crap !!! lol


It'll be his fourth nipple :lol:

Good news sir flinty..... Saturday is back on


----------



## Breda

Fcuk you lot you can't spoil my excitement


----------



## flinty90

R0B said:


> It'll be his fourth nipple :lol:
> 
> Good news sir flinty..... Saturday is back on


what we training then mate ?????


----------



## Guest

Breda said:


> Fcuk you lot you can't spoil my excitement


Only joking buddy 

Now, in the words of Flinty.... GET IT IN!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> Fcuk you lot you can't spoil my excitement


That's the fvcking spirit mate, chin up in the face of adversity, or fake gear, whatever


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> what we training then mate ?????


I need a monster arm session!!

Going to go for 1ml in each delt again


----------



## Breda

R0B:2686805 said:


> Only joking buddy
> 
> Now, in the words of Flinty.... GET IT IN!!


I wish I had got pins beforehand now cos the cnuts are sitting there lookin at me tellin me to fcukin jab.

What Dick buys gear and can't even use it


----------



## Breda

Ginger [URL=Ben:2686807]Ben:2686807[/URL] said:


> That's the fvcking spirit mate, chin up in the face of adversity, or fake gear, whatever


Don't be a jelly ginger cnut hurry up and buy yours so every can take the p!ss and fcuk with your head


----------



## Guest

Breda said:


> I wish I had got pins beforehand now cos the cnuts are sitting there lookin at me tellin me to fcukin jab.
> 
> What Dick buys gear and can't even use it


You 

That's a right head fvck for you I bet!

Couple of dbols will go down nicely


----------



## Breda

R0B:2686832 said:


> You
> 
> That's a right head fvck for you I bet!
> 
> Couple of dbols will go down nicely


Don't tempt me bro I'm gagging to drop 3 right now but I won't do it... I refuse!!

I'm so close to the darkside I can taste the henchness lol

Hopefully its good stuff but I have no reason to doubt my source and pro chem seems to have a good rep


----------



## Guest

Breda said:


> Don't tempt me bro I'm gagging to drop 3 right now but I won't do it... I refuse!!
> 
> I'm so close to the darkside I can taste the henchness lol
> 
> Hopefully its good stuff but I have no reason to doubt my source and pro chem seems to have a good rep


Who's stopping you... Get those buggers down your neck right now!!

Yeah pro chem always gets a thumbs up


----------



## Breda

You're not helping me bro. You're we bad as flinty lol


----------



## Guest

Breda said:


> You're not helping me bro. You're we bad as flinty lol


I am helping you, today is dbol day


----------



## Mingster

You are allowed up to 10 dbol and can still claim to be natty:whistling:


----------



## Guest

Mingster said:


> You are allowed up to 10 dbol and can still claim to be natty:whistling:


Yeah I've heard that too :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Neck them you soft cnut! 

My update - all bought and paid for! :thumb:


----------



## Breda

R0B:2686886 said:


> I am helping you, today is dbol day


You'd make a good drug dealer 



Mingster:2686892 said:


> You are allowed up to 10 dbol and can still claim to be natty:whistling:


Don't you start mingster, I will be natty for a few more days yet

Knock knock... Hello darkside can I come in

No! Fcuk off and come back when you've got needles


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> You'd make a good drug dealer
> 
> Don't you start mingster, I will be natty for a few more days yet
> 
> Knock knock... Hello darkside can I come in
> 
> No! Fcuk off and come back when you've got needles


Admirable resistance to the mother load of temptation!

HAve you got them out the tub and had a proper look yet?


----------



## Mingster

If you lick one and it doesn't go blue then it's the real deal....


----------



## Ginger Ben

I know you're nibbling a handful now aren't you........


----------



## Breda

Ginger [URL=Ben:2686940]Ben:2686940[/URL] said:


> Admirable resistance to the mother load of temptation!
> 
> HAve you got them out the tub and had a proper look yet?
> 
> View attachment 69598


No mate if I opened the tub I'd have some in my gob so the tub is staying sealed.

I know I won't be able to wait till new year so no drinkin at christmas for me


----------



## Guest

Ginger Ben said:


> I know you're nibbling a handful now aren't you........


He's nibbling on your lucky charms :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> No mate if I opened the tub I'd have some in my gob so the tub is staying sealed.
> 
> I know I won't be able to wait till new year so no drinkin at christmas for me


Fair enough, yes puts the dampners on an Xmas booze up doesn't it! Never mind, you can get pis$ed anytime, you only get one first cycle. So apart from pins have you got everything else you need? Going to make any changes to your training and diet (other than lifting more and eating more!)


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0B said:


> He's nibbling on your lucky charms :lol:


Asked for that didn't i!


----------



## Breda

Ginger [URL=Ben:2686983]Ben:2686983[/URL] said:


> Fair enough, yes puts the dampners on an Xmas booze up doesn't it! Never mind, you can get pis$ed anytime, you only get one first cycle. So apart from pins have you got everything else you need? Going to make any changes to your training and diet (other than lifting more and eating more!)


I don't really drink so it won't be the end of the world but its nice to get wavy of a Christmas.

I haven't got my pct bits yet but they've been paid for just waiting for delivery.

Tbh I'll train the same as I think I've got that down to a T for myself but my diet isnt the cleanest. I get my calories in no problem but just not from the best sources but I'll play that by ear I think I'm one of the lucky ones who can get away with eating pies and still look ok but we'll see... Diet is subject to change

When's your stuff coming... What lab you gone for?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> I don't really drink so it won't be the end of the world but its nice to get wavy of a Christmas.
> 
> I haven't got my pct bits yet but they've been paid for just waiting for delivery.
> 
> Tbh I'll train the same as I think I've got that down to a T for myself but my diet isnt the cleanest. I get my calories in no problem but just not from the best sources but I'll play that by ear I think I'm one of the lucky ones who can get away with eating pies and still look ok but we'll see... Diet is subject to change
> 
> When's your stuff coming... What lab you gone for?


Yeah I'm the same, i like a drink but can easily refrain when need be. Diet and training are as good as i can get them at the moment but will be going t a 4 day split on cycle to split legs and shoulders up.

Hope to get it before the weekend with a bit of luck. Got PC dbol same as you and chemtech test. PCT is PC Clomid and Alpha Pharma Nolva.


----------



## luther1

My test is in the house! Alpha Pharma for me too. Jan 1st here i come! :thumb:


----------



## flinty90

all you cnuts waiting till friday and waiting till jan 1st wtf is that all about... just get the cnut in you and start the journey bro's fcuk waiting....

JAB IT JAB IT JAB IT now .....

And Breda at least get some fcukin Dbolds down ya neck mate get them started then jab friday you black forest fanny fart


----------



## Guest

You know he makes sense


----------



## luther1

I'm waiting until Jan because i wanted 5 months proper training under my belt( 4x week with a pt) with my diet nailed and my natty gains have pretty much slowed up now. I had a chat with Pscarb and he told me to wait 6 months due to muscle memory etc but as i said,weight has slowed right up now so Jan was a psycological date, if not a month too early. I don't drink so Xmas and New Year won't really bother me but Jan 1st it is,however,i am desperate to go right now! x


----------



## Breda

flinty90:2687053 said:


> all you cnuts waiting till friday and waiting till jan 1st wtf is that all about... just get the cnut in you and start the journey bro's fcuk waiting....
> 
> JAB IT JAB IT JAB IT now .....
> 
> And Breda at least get some fcukin Dbolds down ya neck mate get them started then jab friday you black forest fanny fart


Only reason I'm waitin till Friday is because I got the day off and can get pins fcuk waitin till Jan.

That was the original plan so I could have a Christmas and new yr p!ss up

Mate I know you want me 2 be massive but I'm waitin till Friday before I get dbols in just incase I can't get pins for any reason.... I want things to go a smoothly as possible you steroid junkie 

And can you pls stop with the compliments black forest fanny fart is one of the nicest things you've said to me in a long time x


----------



## flinty90

Breda said:


> Only reason I'm waitin till Friday is because I got the day off and can get pins fcuk waitin till Jan.
> 
> That was the original plan so I could have a Christmas and new yr p!ss up
> 
> Mate I know you want me 2 be massive but I'm waitin till Friday before I get dbols in just incase I can't get pins for any reason.... I want things to go a smoothly as possible you steroid junkie
> 
> And can you pls stop with the compliments black forest fanny fart is one of the nicest things you've said to me in a long time x


PMSL ,, ok mate no more compliments lol.... and you get that fcukin gear in friday or i will drive down and stick the fcuker in you myself ... and the gear lol !!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

I haven't got mine yet but am still waiting til Jan! I'm away over Xmas and new year so will probably only get a couple of training sessions in at best so no point wasting it IMO. 2nd Jan the transformation begins!! 

Please dont drive down and poke me:eek:


----------



## Sureno

@ Luther ain't nothing happening to your body between now and jan other then perhaps get smaller so stick it in ya!!!

@ Breda you silly Cnut, no [email protected] needles, come down to me and il give you a load tomoz


----------



## Breda

flinty90:2687135 said:


> PMSL ,, ok mate no more compliments lol.... and you get that fcukin gear in friday or i will drive down and stick the fcuker in you myself ... and the gear lol !!!


Don't threaten me with a good time Flinty... On both accounts



Ginger [URL=Ben:2687145]Ben:2687145[/URL] said:


> I haven't got mine yet but am still waiting til Jan! I'm away over Xmas and new year so will probably only get a couple of training sessions in at best so no point wasting it IMO. 2nd Jan the transformation begins!!
> 
> Please dont drive down and poke me:eek:


Pussy!!

I don't know if I'll be able to post in your natty journal until you jab... You and Luther can share natty tales with each other


----------



## luther1

Well that means i've only got to talk to the cnut for another 3 weeks then,yippee


----------



## Ginger Ben

You'll be in here every fvcking day brenda looking at my old session stats and thinking "fvck I wish I'd got Tren too cos I can't catch a natty ginger even with gear" 

Luther - there are no words.....


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> Well that means i've only got to talk to the cnut for another 3 weeks then,yippee


Actually there are some words. Shouldn't you go to the gym before using aas??


----------



## Breda

luther1:2687190 said:


> Well that means i've only got to talk to the cnut for another 3 weeks then,yippee


You can be 2 cnuts in a pod for 3 weeks untill yooze start jabbin then we can talk and discuss pips together


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> You can be 2 cnuts in a pod for 3 weeks untill yooze start jabbin then we can talk and discuss pips together


You're going to become the first to the dark side that's for sure (obvious pun intended!  ) I'll be asking questions aplenty come week one!


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> You're going to become the first to the dark side that's for sure (obvious pun intended!  ) I'll be asking questions aplenty come week one!


you could still beat him to it mate, just have faith

FLINTY 90 turning natty into junkies since 2011 lol !!!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> you could still beat him to it mate, just have faith
> 
> FLINTY 90 turning natty into junkies since 2011 lol !!!!


Depends when the fvcking stuff turns up to be fair.

Haha yep you've done a good job there mate, it was always going to happen, speaking to you lot has just

given me a bit of confidence and reassurance. Fvck knows how to be honest seeing as most of what is said is gash or ginger racism


----------



## Breda

Ginger [URL=Ben:2687243]Ben:2687243[/URL] said:


> You're going to become the first to the dark side that's for sure (obvious pun intended!  ) I'll be asking questions aplenty come week one!


Been at the dark side for a while but this dark side involves fried chicken and rhythm lol

Ask away mate but I won't be replying to your natty ass pmsl


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> Been at the dark side for a while but this dark side involves fried chicken and rhythm lol
> 
> Ask away mate but I won't be replying to your natty ass pmsl


Lol fvcking turncoat! Just remember who told you how to inject properly, remember that!


----------



## Breda

Ginger [URL=Ben:2687293]Ben:2687293[/URL] said:


> Lol fvcking turncoat! Just remember who told you how to inject properly, remember that!


I won't forget bro.... Thanks and good bye


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> I won't forget bro.... Thanks and good bye


Pretend junkie cnut


----------



## Sureno

Brenda don't be scared to answer your PM you cnut


----------



## Breda

I hit you up bro I'm on my phone so didn't know you pm'd me


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> I hit you up bro I'm on my phone so didn't know you pm'd me


Fvcking junkies forming a gang now eh!

Looks like a ****ty morning today but it's my last day in the office until January!! Whoop!!

Rest day from gym today then back and bi's tomorrow.


----------



## Sureno

Ginger gone get gang banged


----------



## Guest

Morning you ginger golly-wog!

Last day, you [email protected] :lol:

Best be well deserved you slack [email protected]!


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0B said:


> Morning you ginger golly-wog!
> 
> Last day, you [email protected] :lol:
> 
> Best be well deserved you slack [email protected]!


Given how much time I spend on here, what do you reckon?? :lol:

Actually it is, we work hard most of the year but December is a natural quiet time so can only do what you can. Can't wait for a couple of weeks off though, brain hurts now and need a break from early mornings.

When do you finish?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Trying to get my signature to work properly


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sureno said:


> Ginger gone get gang banged


You better bring more than Brenda and his ****'s


----------



## Breda

Fcuk off you cnut must be that natty green eye rearing its ginger head again


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> Fcuk off you cnut must be that natty green eye rearing its ginger head again


What the fvck are you doing in here, your kind aren't allowed.


----------



## strongmanmatt

Come on guys play gently you big giants.


----------



## Ginger Ben

strongmanmatt said:


> Come on guys play gently you big giants.


This is just gentle good morning banter, it will get really heated when Brenda's oestrogen sky rockets next week!


----------



## Breda

Ginger [URL=Ben:2687791]Ben:2687791[/URL] said:


> What the fvck are you doing in here, your kind aren't allowed.


True... You're dead to me until January


----------



## Guest

Ginger Ben said:


> Given how much time I spend on here, what do you reckon?? :lol:
> 
> Actually it is, we work hard most of the year but December is a natural quiet time so can only do what you can. Can't wait for a couple of weeks off though, brain hurts now and need a break from early mornings.
> 
> When do you finish?


I finish Xmas eve 

But then off till the 10th 

Got half day today, Nativity play later :lol:

I'm Joseph  :lol:  :lol:


----------



## Breda

Ginger [URL=Ben:2687806]Ben:2687806[/URL] said:


> This is just gentle good morning banter, it will get really heated when Brenda's oestrogen sky rockets next week!


It will be managed accordingly


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> True... You're dead to me until January


Why have you found a pair and necked the dbol yet, or are you still pretending?? :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0B said:


> I finish Xmas eve
> 
> But then off till the 10th
> 
> Got half day today, Nativity play later :lol:
> 
> I'm Joseph  :lol:  :lol:


That a good break then, plenty of time with the kids etc. I'd have cast you as a fairy but there we go.


----------



## Breda

Ginger [URL=Ben:2687813]Ben:2687813[/URL] said:


> Why have you found a pair and necked the dbol yet, or are you still pretending?? :lol:


Still a fraudulent junkie pmsl


----------



## Breda

Robs the Star to Flintys Christmas tree


----------



## Guest

Ginger Ben said:


> That a good break then, plenty of time with the kids etc. I'd have cast you as a fairy but there we go.


Exactly! Couldn't been off now, but pointless, so a lot better other side of Xmas 

Na, Luthers the fairy, your Mary, Brenda, Flinty and Uriel are the Three kings :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0B said:


> Exactly! Couldn't been off now, but pointless, so a lot better other side of Xmas
> 
> Na, Luthers the fairy, your Mary, Brenda, Flinty and Uriel are the Three kings :lol:


I'm Mary and your Joseph?!!!?!? Prepare for some strap on action then cos I wear the fvcking trousers in this stable!  :lol:


----------



## Guest

Ginger Ben said:


> I'm Mary and your Joseph?!!!?!? Prepare for some strap on action then cos I wear the fvcking trousers in this stable!  :lol:


No wonder your a facking virgin then!!


----------



## Guest

Brenda and Mary!

Get your bloody free samples of RAGE!!

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/showthread.php?t=157841


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0B said:


> No wonder your a facking virgin then!!


hahahahahaha:lol:


----------



## flinty90

Breda said:


> True... You're dead to me until January


Will you stop using my fcukin lines you cnut, if you continue this i will have fcuk all left to say X


----------



## Breda

flinty90 said:


> Will you stop using my fcukin lines you cnut, if you continue this i will have fcuk all left to say X


You look like enjoy1 in your avi you cnut pmsl

Stretching that vest like mother fcuker aint you


----------



## flinty90

Breda said:


> You look like enjoy1 in your avi you cnut pmsl
> 
> Stretching that vest like mother fcuker aint you


yeah lats are flaring nicely mate now and in a good way X


----------



## Ginger Ben

Brief serious update to say today I've eaten a 2 scoop shake first thing, 8 whole eggs for breakfast, 300g chicken with 125g brown rice in a homemade tomatoe sauce. Will have same amount of chicken and rice again at about 4pm, got a large amount of chilli to eat tonight and will probably have a shake before bed. No idea of macros but its a **** load of protein and low carb


----------



## Breda

i'll be back when this journal gets a little more serious... All this talk of fodd and what not is jus bs


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> i'll be back when this journal gets a little more serious... All this talk of fodd and what not is jus bs


Gear on the way!! :clap:


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


> Gear on the way!! :clap:


When its coming you cnut


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> When its coming you cnut


Whenever the postie delivers it, hopefully he's not a dirty roider and won't sniff the dbol and snaffle my package! I'm taking the cnut down if he does. My Nan sent me a birthday card the other month that I never got either so the cnut owes me £20 for that!


----------



## Ginger Ben

I know we shouldn't laugh at fellow brothers and sister of iron having mishaps but some of these are just too funny not to share. some are old some are new but christ some of them look painful too!

I especially like the one of ROB doing cable x-overs at 2:16 in......


----------



## Guest

Can't see it ya tit wànk!

Guessing it's some legend showing you how it's done 

Oh, Brenda I finish on the 23rd now :lol:

Sorry


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0B said:


> Can't see it ya tit wànk!
> 
> Guessing it's some legend showing you how it's done
> 
> Oh, Brenda I finish on the 23rd now :lol:
> 
> Sorry


Oh it's fvcking legendary alright! 

You stuck in the school hall yet freezing your little nuts off trying to get a glimpse of the offspring dressed as a sheep?


----------



## Guest

Ginger Ben said:


> Oh it's fvcking legendary alright!
> 
> You stuck in the school hall yet freezing your little nuts off trying to get a glimpse of the offspring dressed as a sheep?


Been and gone! 

Didn't see her lol, other side of room hall wasn't she :lol: !?!


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0B said:


> Been and gone!
> 
> Didn't see her lol, other side of room hall wasn't she :lol: !?!


That was quick, my old school used to drag these things out all afternoon, carols in the church, nativity play, special time with the priest... :lol:

what you doing for the rest of the day then?


----------



## Guest

Ginger Ben said:


> That was quick, my old school used to drag these things out all afternoon, carols in the church, nativity play, special time with the priest... :lol:
> 
> what you doing for the rest of the day then?


Only lasted about 30 mins :lol:

Missus is just rustling up some cottage pie, so that's next 

Watching Cars 2 as we speak


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0B said:


> Only lasted about 30 mins :lol:
> 
> Missus is just rustling up some cottage pie, so that's next
> 
> Watching Cars 2 as we speak


Ohh lovely, cottage pie is a winner. Got chilli tonight, just nailed (and ate) the second part of my lunch which has filled me up for a while.

Thought you'd have been watching yourself training in that vid I posted.....


----------



## Milky

My diet can fu*k right off tonight...

Been a grueller of a day and freezing cold so good decent food tonight.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Milky said:


> My diet can fu*k right off tonight...
> 
> Been a grueller of a day and freezing cold so good decent food tonight.


Sounds like a [email protected] of a day, whats on the menu then big fella?


----------



## Milky

Ginger Ben said:


> Sounds like a [email protected] of a day, whats on the menu then big fella?


Coq Au Vin with mash, roast and veg mate....

Also got the wife getting me a food flask for tomorow.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Milky said:


> Coq Au Vin with mash, roast and veg mate....
> 
> Also got the wife getting me a food flask for tomorow.


Proper grub that! Nice work. What's a food flask?


----------



## Milky

Its basically a flask with a bigger opening at the top so you can pour stews etc into it...


----------



## Ginger Ben

Oh ok, sounds like a winner when working outside this time of year.


----------



## Breda

Milky said:


> My diet can fu*k right off tonight...
> 
> Been a grueller of a day and freezing cold so good decent food tonight.


Yes mate after a long cold hard day the last thing you wanna do is sit down to some boring chicken rice and brocolli... Get some good hearty food in ya mate... you've worked hard for those extra dirty calories


----------



## Fatstuff

chicken rice brocolli blah


----------



## Breda

Fatstuff said:


> chicken rice brocolli blah


Fried chicken and corn on the cob nom nom nom


----------



## Fatstuff

Breda said:


> Fried chicken and corn on the cob nom nom nom


fried chicken and ...... more fried chicken. HELL YEAH BEEYATCH!!!!


----------



## Breda

Been recommended this site for pins mate if you havent already ordered

www.exchangesupplies.org


----------



## Ginger Ben

Cheers will check it out


----------



## Guest

Ginger Ben said:


> Ohh lovely, cottage pie is a winner. Got chilli tonight, just nailed (and ate) the second part of my lunch which has filled me up for a while.
> 
> Thought you'd have been watching yourself training in that vid I posted.....


It was a winner, went down a treat 

Just tried to watch your vid, wouldn't work on my phone :lol:


----------



## Fatstuff

is it cheaper than medisave breda?


----------



## Breda

Fatstuff:2688946 said:


> is it cheaper than medisave breda?


Not sure if I'm honest big man. Was recommend to me so just passing it on to help a brother out


----------



## Fatstuff

shweet, ill have to have butchers


----------



## Ginger Ben

Did look silly cheap but then so is medisave. Will order tonight I think as want those pointy cnuts ready when I am!

Wouldn't want to be the sort of bellend that has gear and no pins......


----------



## Breda

Ginger [URL=Ben:2689133]Ben:2689133[/URL] said:


> Did look silly cheap but then so is medisave. Will order tonight I think as want those pointy cnuts ready when I am!
> 
> Wouldn't want to be the sort of bellend that has gear and no pins......


Haha there are some pricks knocking about mate... Who in their right mind would have gear and no pins :whistling:


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> Did look silly cheap but then so is medisave. Will order tonight I think as want those pointy cnuts ready when I am!
> 
> Wouldn't want to be the sort of bellend that has gear and no pins......


Even you ain't cnut enough to be that stupid! haha


----------



## Ginger Ben

500g minced beef, 125g rice and mixed veggies for dinner! Still hungry, I need more calories!!!! :blink:


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> 500g minced beef, 125g rice and mixed veggies for dinner! Still hungry, I need more muscles!!!! :blink:


I agree !!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> I agree !!!


lol cnuty


----------



## Breda

Ginger [URL=Ben:2689479]Ben:2689479[/URL] said:


> 500g minced beef, 125g rice and mixed veggies for dinner! Still hungry, I need normal hair!!!! :blink:


Agreed


----------



## Sureno

Ginger Ben said:


> lol cnuty


hes got a point, you gingers use all our food you greedy cnuts, at least get some muscle you weirdo 

any way stop worrying about your calories, you got more ginger things to worry about


----------



## Ginger Ben

Mrs just gave me a hair cut, poor thing got some of it on her so i forced her to have a shower for her own good. Still with a number 2 all over its still ****ing orange, thought if i went short enough it might be at least a blondy brown?! cnut.


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Mrs just gave me a hair cut, poor thing got some of it on her so i forced her to have a shower for her own good. Still with a number 2 all over its still ****ing orange, thought if i went short enough it might be at least a blondy brown?! cnut.


I feel smug because i know i can change my vest , but you will wake up tomorrow with the same fcukin red hair and puny body and tiny c0ck, and stink of p1ss

yeah i feel good again !!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> I feel smug because i know i can change my vest , but you will wake up tomorrow with the same fcukin red hair and puny body and tiny c0ck, and stink of p1ss
> 
> yeah i feel good again !!!


What do you call a gay in a vest who takes his vest off? A gay.


----------



## Sureno

Ginger Ben said:


> What do you call a gay in a vest who takes his vest off? A gay.


PMSL is that why your vest is off, who took it off though? Probably Luther and the fact you let Luther seduce your ginger ring piece makes you even dumber then him, and he's a super thick Cnut


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sureno said:


> PMSL is that why your vest is off, who took it off though? Probably Luther and the fact you let Luther seduce your ginger ring piece makes you even dumber then him, and he's a super thick Cnut


Coming from the Queen of the vestless c0ck jockey's that's a bit rich. You must find it hard to relax with flinty's little spunk stick up your hairy starfish and luthers prodding you in the forehaed gagging for some attention and a little teabagging


----------



## Sureno

Ginger Ben said:


> Coming from the Queen of the vestless c0ck jockey's that's a bit rich. You must find it hard to relax with flinty's little spunk stick up your hairy starfish and luthers prodding you in the forehaed gagging for some attention and a little teabagging


Have you been reading my secret diary I keep under my bed you Cnut?????


----------



## flinty90

Sureno said:


> PMSL is that why your vest is off, who took it off though? Probably Luther and the fact you let Luther seduce your ginger ring piece makes you even dumber then him, and he's a super thick Cnut


Mate do you like how ginger ben is wearing a white t shirt even though he has not shirt on pmsl the tan marks are fcukin gayest thing on this planet , and show that he cant go out topless in sun cos his skin is so fcukin sensetive and freckley what a fcukin loser !!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> Mate do you like how ginger ben is wearing a white t shirt even though he has not shirt on pmsl the tan marks are fcukin gayest thing on this planet , and show that he cant go out topless in sun cos his skin is so fcukin sensetive and freckley what a fcukin loser !!!


This is what i aspire to


----------



## Sureno

flinty90 said:


> Mate do you like how ginger ben is wearing a white t shirt even though he has not shirt on pmsl the tan marks are fcukin gayest thing on this planet , and show that he cant go out topless in sun cos his skin is so fcukin sensetive and freckley what a fcukin loser !!!


Lol that's because gingers are only allowed out at night, kindness to the community thing, his boyfriend opened the blinds in his pit while he had his "I <3 [email protected]" t shirt on and he nearly combusted, his

Boyfriend then spent the rest of the day rubbing soothing oil on him the pair of ****


----------



## Sureno

Ginger Ben said:


> This is what i aspire to
> 
> View attachment 69674


And in reality


----------



## Ginger Ben

I'm really not sure why you pm'd me this serge but pics of you and flinty at the weekend dont really float my boat


----------



## Milky

Mate, ignore the haters...

Your ginger and natty and you still managed to pull a woman.... its a christmas miracle !!


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> Mate, ignore the haters...
> 
> Your ginger and natty and you still managed to pull a woman.... its a christmas miracle !!


even fcukin tiny tim survived !!!


----------



## Milky

flinty90 said:


> even fcukin tiny tim survived !!!


Why do you constantly pick on Sureno mate ?

Cyber bullying is illegal you know..


----------



## Sureno

Oh FFS even milky has a vest, I want my [email protected] vest ROB you cnut, I'm serious, ginger bollox can catch a break for now as I hound you for my [email protected] pink vest, and while

Your at it do ginger a orange vest lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sureno said:


> Oh FFS even milky has a vest, I want my [email protected] vest ROB you cnut, I'm serious, ginger bollox can catch a break for now as I hound you for my [email protected] pink vest, and while
> 
> Your at it do ginger a orange vest lol


Turn the lights on and i'll have a fvcking lobster red one on soon enough!


----------



## flinty90

ginger is not having a vest he can fcuk right off !!!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sureno said:


> Oh FFS even milky has a vest, I want my [email protected] vest ROB you cnut, I'm serious, ginger bollox can catch a break for now as I hound you for my [email protected] pink vest, and while
> 
> Your at it do ginger a orange vest lol


THis one might fit


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> ginger is not having a vest he can fcuk right off !!!!


They only seem to come in small, so don't worry


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> They only seem to come in small, so don't think i will fill it


yeah perhaps not mate !!!


----------



## Sureno

Ginger Ben said:


> They only seem to come in small, so don't worry


Try a bit of gear you may grow into it


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sureno said:


> Try a bit of gear you may grow into it


Its certainly filled you out :whistling:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Right enough of all this ****ing ****, my test arrives tomorrow! :bounce:


----------



## Sureno

Ginger Ben said:


> Its certainly filled you out :whistling:


Exactly then you won't be a tiny ginger cnut anymore but now a small ginger cnut


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sureno said:


> Exactly then you won't be a tiny ginger cnut anymore but now a small ginger cnut


It's progression!


----------



## Guest

I like Sureno's demand for a vest from me lol.

Gathered he knows it's Diggy's department 

Anyway, you'll be shooting up today!!

Are you ready....


----------



## flinty90

yeah and wheres Breda has he fcukin injected into his vein and killed himself lol!!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning you hi-vis cnuts. Just on way back from the gym so hoping gear is waiting for me when I get there. Will pop in chemist on way home to get pins etc. Reckon it's worth starting it now without the dbol and nolva? That's coming from somewhere else!


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Morning you hi-vis cnuts. Just on way back from the gym so hoping gear is waiting for me when I get there. Will pop in chemist on way home to get pins etc. Reckon it's worth starting it now without the dbol and nolva? That's coming from somewhere else!


yeah wont hurt to get your gear in mate , when you expecting d bol ???


----------



## Guest

GET IT IN!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> yeah wont hurt to get your gear in mate , when you expecting d bol ???


Should be here soon enough, will chase him up today.

So status report is - postie hasn't been yet so no idea if gear is going to turn up or not, tracking says so but who knows. Second bit of slightly annoying news is that my local Lloyds didn't have a fvcking clue what i was on about when asking for a 2ml syringe pack for steroid use, they tried to sell me 1 1ml barrel for 79p! Stupid cnuts, so ordering online it is as no needle exchange round here either (posh area :innocent: ).


----------



## Ginger Ben

Back and Bi's this morning -

Wide Grip Pull Ups - 15,15,12,11 plus 5th set of 7 to make up missed reps - more reps than last week so 4x15 isn't far away!

Single arm Seated Row wide grip - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] - weight is each side, plate loaded

Close Grip Pull Downs - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] to really squeeze

Fat Grips dead lifts (for grip) - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] (normal grip), [email protected] (normal grip) first week back on deads in a while so took it very easy, felt good though!

EZ Bar Bicep Curl wide grip - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] - not including bar weight

DB Preacher curls - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] - slow and squeezed at peak contraction, burnt like hell!

Done - back and bi's ruined!


----------



## flinty90

so your not fcukin jabbing today either.. tut im getting let down all over the place.. why the fcuk would you all order gear and not actually have pins to put it in with ???

you should still buy a few barrels and pins mate and some alcahol wipes get the fcuker done


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> so your not fcukin jabbing today either.. tut im getting let down all over the place.. why the fcuk would you all order gear and not actually have pins to put it in with ???
> 
> you should still buy a few barrels and pins mate and some alcahol wipes get the fcuker done


Had assumed chemist would come through for me, no drama will get ordered asap.


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Had assumed chemist would come through for me, no drama will get ordered asap.


fcuk sake . your not jabbing till mid next week so then you may aswell wait till after christmas, then you will say may aswell make it new year, rubbish..

Breda has probably killed himself the daft cnut !!!


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> Should be here soon enough, will chase him up today.
> 
> So status report is - postie hasn't been yet so no idea if gear is going to turn up or not, tracking says so but who knows. Second bit of slightly annoying news is that my local Lloyds didn't have a fvcking clue what i was on about when asking for a 2ml syringe pack for steroid use, they tried to sell me 1 1ml barrel for 79p! Stupid cnuts, so ordering online it is as no needle exchange round here either (posh area :innocent: ).


what area do u live in, ill find u a fvcker


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> fcuk sake . your not jabbing till mid next week so then you may aswell wait till after christmas, then you will say may aswell make it new year, rubbish..
> 
> Breda has probably killed himself the daft cnut !!!


lol well that was the original plan! :whistling:

I'll get it sorted soon enough, don't you worry


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> what area do u live in, ill find u a fvcker


Wandsworth SW London


----------



## Fatstuff

http://www.wandsworth.gov.uk/directory_record/8765/needle_exchange_points


----------



## Fatstuff

there is no excuses when im around :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> http://www.wandsworth.gov.uk/directory_record/8765/needle_exchange_points


repped! :thumb:


----------



## Fatstuff

its magical, this thing i have got on my computer finds anything - its called google, dont tell everyone though as its a bit of a secret


----------



## Fatstuff

any of them near u anyway?


----------



## Guest

Log off, get shopping, log on, update as a Dirty Roider!!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

still no fvcking postie and i've got to go out for the rest of the day now, sourcing WMD's is easier than this! :cursing:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> any of them near u anyway?


lol, i had a look last night but never thought to check council website, yes one is within walking distance!


----------



## Breda

flinty90:2690613 said:


> fcuk sake . your not jabbing till mid next week so then you may aswell wait till after christmas, then you will say may aswell make it new year, rubbish..
> 
> Breda has probably killed himself the daft cnut !!!


I'm alive you gay trend setting cnut... Been to two fcukin chemists both silent as fcuk but full of old cnuts I proudly asked if they did needle exchanged both said no but the last one told me where to go so I'm on my way there now


----------



## Breda

Pins in hand

Piece of p!ss Ben just find a chemist that does needle exchange and bowl in and stare every cnut out the tell the bitch at the counter "you do needle exchange don't you" she will say yes and make you fill out a few boxes on a bit of paper... She won't have a clue what pins you need but tells you these are for steroids.. you take your pack stare at the pretty blonde who can't help but smile cos she's herd the whole convo and you fcuk off

Simple mate


----------



## Fatstuff

well done breda, now, do u know how to jab?


----------



## Guest

Breda said:


> Pins in hand
> 
> Piece of p!ss Ben just find a chemist that does needle exchange and bowl in and stare every cnut out the tell the bitch at the counter "you do needle exchange don't you" she will say yes and make you fill out a few boxes on a bit of paper... She won't have a clue what pins you need but tells you these are for steroids.. you take your pack stare at the pretty blonde who can't help but smile cos she's herd the whole convo and you fcuk off
> 
> Simple mate


Brilliant!

Happy jabbing


----------



## Breda

I'm dirty mother fcukers


----------



## Guest

Breda said:


> I'm dirty mother fcukers


BOOM!!

Did you eyes roll back, then roll forward RED!!?!?

Well done buddy


----------



## Breda

R0B:2690850 said:


> BOOM!!
> 
> Did you eyes roll back, then roll forward RED!!?!?
> 
> Well done buddy


No they just filled with blood as the juice was goin in

Thanks bro... I'm guna have a bath and wash the natty dirt off my body so I can trully be baptised as a new man


----------



## flinty90

Breda said:


> No they just filled with blood as the juice was goin in
> 
> Thanks bro... I'm guna have a bath and wash the natty dirt off my body so I can trully be baptised as a new man


have you really done it or you just pulling our p1ssers ????


----------



## Fatstuff

breda, job well done as a sh1t stirring cnut in that other thread


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> have you really done it or you just pulling our p1ssers ????


I hope it wasn't just the dbol lol.

Come on Breda , details.... Where, how much, easier than expected and so on!!

:lol:


----------



## flinty90

so basing on the fact that Breda has stepped over to the dark side that just leaves this ginger cnut fcukin wanting again ...

not having pins but having gear is the stupidest ginger thing i have ever heard !!!!


----------



## Guest

He's awfully quiet isn't he....

Hope he didn't go the jap eye route


----------



## Breda

Yes you cnuts I really did it

1.5ml in the leg easy as fcuk

Pin went in nicely didn't hurt at all and took my time to push in the oil... Felt good... Oh and 2 dbol will drop another 2 later on


----------



## Guest

Breda said:


> Yes you cnuts I really did it
> 
> 1.5ml in the leg easy as fcuk
> 
> Pin went in nicely didn't hurt at all and took my time to push in the oil... Felt good... Oh and 2 dbol will drop another 2 later on


Plaster......


----------



## Breda

R0B:2690987 said:


> Plaster......


Nah no plaster... Will they make me hench?


----------



## Guest

Breda said:


> Nah no plaster... Will they make me hench?


No question they will


----------



## Ginger Ben

BOOM step one complete!! :bounce:



Been out christmas shopping all day with my Mum, not really a good time to pick up pins! Will be done on Tuesday as busy until then - mock away you filthy cnuts!!


----------



## Breda

Ginger [URL=Ben:2691744]Ben:2691744[/URL] said:


> BOOM step one complete!! :bounce:
> 
> View attachment 69763
> 
> 
> Been out christmas shopping all day with my Mum, not really a good time to pick up pins! Will be done on Tuesday as busy until then - mock away you filthy cnuts!!


Natty excuses I see

Where you gettin pins from mate its really simple at the chemist


----------



## Breda

Get that sh!t in ya you raft cnut gettin gear but no pins


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> BOOM step one complete!! :bounce:
> 
> View attachment 69763
> 
> 
> Been out christmas shopping all day with my Mum, not really a good time to pick up pins! Will be done on Tuesday as busy until then - mock away you filthy cnuts!!


looks fake mate, u been ripped off :rolleye:


----------



## luther1

Bunk


----------



## Breda

That's a point.... I've never heard of that lab no doubt its under dosed gear


----------



## Guest

Hooray!

Im sure your mum would have understood


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> Natty excuses I see
> 
> Where you gettin pins from mate its really simple at the chemist


Going to chemist on Tuesday that fatstuff found near me with an exchange.

But anyway I've solved the problem. I saw you did 1.2g so I thought fvck that I'm not having et beat me so I drank the whole vial! Beat that cnuts! 4g!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Oh and this row of avis is fvcking

Hilarious!!


----------



## luther1

Sublingual. Proper job. Have you roid raged yet,smashed the birds back doors in and got a spotty back?


----------



## flinty90

i think the AVI's have really spruced up the place pmsl....


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> i think the AVI's have really spruced up the place pmsl....


I'm placing an order for a new one soon :lol:


----------



## Breda

Ginger [URL=Ben:2692166]Ben:2692166[/URL] said:


> Going to chemist on Tuesday that fatstuff found near me with an exchange.
> 
> But anyway I've solved the problem. I saw you did 1.2g so I thought fvck that I'm not having et beat me so I drank the whole vial! Beat that cnuts! 4g!


It's really simple mate just make sure they give you the right pack

I did 2 1.5ml jabs because I enjoyed the 1st one so much but the 2nd one hurt a little(nothing to complain about) but that should hopefully speed up the process some what... I'm sticking to 1.5ml ew from now on

I'll catch up with you cnuts later I'm in the gym


----------



## flinty90

Breda said:


> It's really simple mate just make sure they give you the right pack
> 
> I did 2 1.5ml jabs because I enjoyed the 1st one so much but the 2nd one hurt a little(nothing to complain about) but that should hopefully speed up the process some what... I'm sticking to 1.5ml ew from now on
> 
> I'll catch up with you cnuts later *I'm in the gym*


Lying cnut !!!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> Sublingual. Proper job. Have you roid raged yet,smashed the birds back doors in and got a spotty back?


Nuts have shrunk, d1cks at attention permanently and she's got a couple of black eyes to go with the sore ar5e!


----------



## Sureno

your gear looks as sh!t as your gingerness does but then so does your body so i dont blame you wanting to get everything matching :blowme:


----------



## Guest

Breda said:


> I'll catch up with you cnuts later I'm in A&E after hitting a vein


Fixed


----------



## Ginger Ben

Got your induction Breda? Make sure

They show you proper technique for kickbacks. They can be tricky to master.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sureno said:


> your gear looks as sh!t as your gingerness does but then so does your body so i dont blame you wanting to get everything matching :blowme:


Your a fat cnut. That is all.


----------



## Sureno

Ginger Ben said:


> Your a fat cnut. That is all.


Ginger :stupid:


----------



## Breda

I'll have you bitches know I do train... Now if you'll excuse me I've got kickbacks to do


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> I'll have you bitches know I do train... Now if you'll excuse me I've got kickbacks to do


Aim for the ten's mate don't hold back!


----------



## Guest

Breda said:


> I'll have you bitches know I do train... Now if you'll excuse me I've got kickbacks to do


Step away from the mobile!!


----------



## Sureno

ginger pubes, if your in wandsworth come down and train here, may go up to see brenda to train xmas eve too


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sureno said:


> ginger pubes, if your in wandsworth come down and train here, may go up to see brenda to train xmas eve too


Where are you? Wandsworth nick??


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> I'll have you bitches know I do train... Now if you'll excuse me I've got kickbacks to do


What did you get in your junkie kit then?


----------



## Sureno

Ginger Ben said:


> Where are you? Wandsworth nick??


used to get cheap cars from wandsworth years ago, im in west drayton (heathrow) now which is about 30min away


----------



## flinty90

got a joke off my mate today

" Bumped into an old flame the other day, she said, i remember when you used to be able to bend an iron bar over your c0ck. bet you cant do it now , No i said my wrists are too fcukin weak " lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sureno said:


> used to get cheap cars from wandsworth years ago, im in west drayton (heathrow) now which is about 30min away


Oh yeah you work at the airport dont you. What gym to you go to? Would be good to have a session at some point.


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> got a joke off my mate today
> 
> " Bumped into an old flame the other day, she said, i remember when you used to be able to bend an iron bar over your c0ck. bet you cant do it now , No i said my wrists are too fcukin weak " lol


----------



## Sureno

Ginger Ben said:


> Oh yeah you work at the airport dont you. What gym to you go to? Would be good to have a session at some point.


Panthers, not a bad gym at all, pscarb uses it from time to time even


----------



## Ginger Ben

Ok will take a look. Thanks for offer. Was Going to ask before who's based around here.


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> Oh yeah you work at the airport dont you. What gym to you go to? Would be good to have a session at some point.


Must get boring for fat boy collecting trolleys all day,still,could class it as cardio i suppose


----------



## Breda

Ginger [URL=Ben:2692339]Ben:2692339[/URL] said:


> What did you get in your junkie kit then?


Bin, 10 green, 10 blue, 10 2.5ml barrels, wipes, stickers and a leaflet that tells you where to go for larger quantities


----------



## Sureno

tell you what you 2 newb cnuts, heres what il do, you come down my way to train and after il take you to the locl pin exchange to empty the place out i got that place on lock lol


----------



## Sureno

luther1 said:


> Must get boring for fat boy collecting trolleys all day,still,could class it as cardio i suppose


no, what gets boring is reading your drivel you skinny fat cnut


----------



## luther1

Let me know when you have a get together because i've been approved by Battersea dogs home to adopt a dog so i'll combine a session in with you cnuts when i come up :thumb:


----------



## Breda

Sureno:2692403 said:


> tell you what you 2 newb cnuts, heres what il do, you come down my way to train and after il take you to the locl pin exchange to empty the place out i got that place on lock lol


I've no doubt you've got yours on lock you cnut they probably get extra stocks just for you

Update: slight dead leg (right) painless jab


----------



## Sureno

luther1 said:


> Let me know when you have a get together because i've been approved by Battersea dogs home to adopt a dog so i'll combine a session in with you cnuts when i come up :thumb:


lol thought you hairdresser boyfriend was a dog enough, anyway mate, how can you get a new dog, you given your other dog anal lesions already? arent you worried the new dog will chew up all your loafers?


----------



## Guest

Breda said:


> I've no doubt you've got yours on lock you cnut they probably get extra stocks just for you
> 
> Update: slight dead leg (right) painless jab


He has a key mate!! 

Is that pip I hear..... Was that first or second jab??


----------



## luther1

Like i said,I DON'T WEAR LOAFERS. Had the poor little dog put down a month ago,was riddled with cancer:sad:, so i thought i'd give a new mutt a decent home at Luthers luxury shaggin' palace where all the models hang out.


----------



## flinty90

whats black and gives you the shakes ????

the ****** at macdonalds :whistling:


----------



## Sureno

luther1 said:


> Like i said,I DON'T WEAR LOAFERS. Had the poor little dog put down a month ago,was riddled with cancer:sad:, so i thought i'd give a new mutt a decent home at Luthers luxury shaggin' palace where all the models hang out.


Luthers collection


----------



## luther1

Got all of them except No13. So what?


----------



## Guest

Sureno said:


> Luthers collection
> 
> View attachment 69783


Nice one Sureno!

Are these extras for Diggy to add to our AVI's.....

I'll have the number 3's please


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> Bin, 10 green, 10 blue, 10 2.5ml barrels, wipes, stickers and a leaflet that tells you where to go for larger quantities


Stickers!? What are they bumper stickers for the car that say

"dirty roiding junkie cnut on board?"


----------



## Sureno

R0B said:


> Nice one Sureno!
> 
> Are these extras for Diggy to add to our AVI's.....
> 
> I'll have the number 3's please


i wish he could, luther you fcuking throwback, take a pic of your sh!t loafers for us to have more of a laugh then what we already do at you


----------



## Breda

R0B:2692434 said:


> He has a key mate!!
> 
> Is that pip I hear..... Was that first or second jab??


I hope its not pip!! 1st jab mate... Funny as I didn't feel it at all


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> I've no doubt you've got yours on lock you cnut they probably get extra stocks just for you
> 
> Update: slight dead leg (right) painless jab


Have read test 400 is evil for pip! Think that might be the stuff with prop in though, which I have...... 

Oh well fvck it.


----------



## Guest

Sureno said:


> i wish he could, luther you fcuking throwback, take a pic of your sh!t loafers for us to have more of a laugh then what we already do at you


X2


----------



## Guest

Breda said:


> I hope its not pip!! 1st jab mate... Funny as I didn't feel it at all


Lol, same here bro!

Then the next day woke up as if someone had been dead-legging me all night!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sureno said:


> tell you what you 2 newb cnuts, heres what il do, you come down my way to train and after il take you to the locl pin exchange to empty the place out i got that place on lock lol


Cheers so a gym threes up followed by a trip to the pin shop. Sounds like a top drawer day out. I'm in!


----------



## Breda

Ginger [URL=Ben:2692460]Ben:2692460[/URL] said:


> Stickers!? What are they bumper stickers for the car that say
> 
> "dirty roiding junkie cnut on board?"


Fcuk knows what they're for, they're little circles in all sorts of colours I just threw them in the bin tbh


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Cheers so a gym threes up followed by a trip to the pin shop. Sounds like a top drawer day out. I'm in!


fcuk me now if theres ever been a reenactment of the 3 fcukin stooges that would be it


----------



## Guest

Ginger Ben said:


> Have read test 400 is evil for pip! Think that might be the stuff with prop in though, which I have......
> 
> Oh well fvck it.


Spot on Benjamin!

Prop has a higher melting point, so after about a day or so it's still got to melt 

Prop melts at around 100c

Cyp and E I think is around 40c

The joys of prop


----------



## Breda

R0B:2692477 said:


> Lol, same here bro!
> 
> Then the next day woke up as if someone had been dead-legging me all night!!


Pmsl no way

So that's what I've got to look forward to.... In both fcukin legs :crying:


----------



## Sureno

Breda said:


> Pmsl no way
> 
> So that's what I've got to look forward to.... In both fcukin legs :crying:


man up you fcuking pussy!!!


----------



## Breda

Ginger [URL=Ben:2692470]Ben:2692470[/URL] said:


> Have read test 400 is evil for pip! Think that might be the stuff with prop in though, which I have......
> 
> Oh well fvck it.


Yours is fake so I wouldn't worry too much


----------



## flinty90

so an arab, a ginger and a blackie walks into a bar pmsl !!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> Yours is fake so I wouldn't worry too much


Feeling fvck all and I drank the whole 10ml. Been seen off. Fvcking drug dealers!


----------



## Breda

Sureno:2692566 said:


> man up you fcuking pussy!!!


My legs are small enough as it us the won't be able to handle the extra weight of the pip



Ginger [URL=Ben:2692579]Ben:2692579[/URL] said:


> Feeling fvck all and I drank the whole 10ml. Been seen off. Fvcking drug dealers!


Tell the cnut you want a refund and show him the empties


----------



## Ginger Ben

So what did you train tonight then mate other than your thumbs?

How's the leg now??


----------



## Breda

Ginger [URL=Ben:2692657]Ben:2692657[/URL] said:


> So what did you train tonight then mate other than your thumbs?
> 
> How's the leg now??


Steady back and bi's session mate can't say I felt any stronger then usual but mentally felt good knowing I'm not a natty cnut like you lol

Legs alright nothin to cry about bud, if I tense my thighs I can feel it but we'll see what they're like in the mornin


----------



## Guest

Breda said:


> Steady back and bi's session mate can't say I felt any stronger then usual but mentally felt good knowing I'm not a natty cnut like you lol
> 
> Legs alright nothin to cry about bud, if I tense my thighs I can feel it but we'll see what they're like in the mornin


So when does your own journal begin.......


----------



## Ginger Ben

Yeah we need a new spamming site get one sorted Breda!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> Steady back and bi's session mate can't say I felt any stronger then usual but mentally felt good knowing I'm not a natty cnut like you lol
> 
> Legs alright nothin to cry about bud, if I tense my thighs I can feel it but we'll see what they're like in the mornin


Chased my man on the dbol and pct meds today. Should hear soon enough. Either way the test is going in tuesday morning followed by a legs session


----------



## Guest

Ginger Ben said:


> Yeah we need a new spamming site get one sorted Breda!


I believe he said once he's on the juice he will.......


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0B said:


> I believe he said once he's on the juice he will.......


Oh yeah I remember that

Come on then cnuty get it going.

You could call it

"Breda, from wench to hench"


----------



## Guest

Ginger Ben said:


> Oh yeah I remember that
> 
> Come on then cnuty get it going.
> 
> You could call it
> 
> "Breda, from wench to hench"


Quality!

Or... "Breda, Nohomo"


----------



## Breda

Everybody is askin and I suppose I should but I can't be assed mate... If I get bagged enough I'll get one up tho

Quote my post where I said I will do one once filthy and I'll get it done tonight.

Ginge mate once you do that jab on Tuesday you'll be hooked and tell that cnut dealer to hurry up with your meds... Man needs to get tonk


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0B said:


> Quality!
> 
> Or... "Breda, Nohomo"


Or...."ET to MrT, a transformation"


----------



## Guest

Breda said:


> Everybody is askin and I suppose I should but I can't be assed mate... If I get bagged enough I'll get one up tho
> 
> Quote my post where I said I will do one once filthy and I'll get it done tonight.
> 
> Ginge mate once you do that jab on Tuesday you'll be hooked and tell that cnut dealer to hurry up with your meds... Man needs to get tonk


You defo said it bro 

Proper certified junkie aren't you :lol:


----------



## Breda

If I do one it'll be called fcuk you nattys


----------



## Ginger Ben

Wait till Tuesday so I can spam the fvcking thing!


----------



## Guest

Breda said:


> If I do one it'll be called fcuk you nattys


How about.... "from natty to needles, brought to you by Breda"


----------



## luther1

Two weeks to go for me and no dbol misleading water gain front load. Straight in with the skeletal muscle. :thumb:


----------



## flinty90

Breda said:


> If I do one it'll be called fcuk you nattys


couple of pins and you think your fcukin lee priest !!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> Two weeks to go for me and no dbol misleading water gain front load. Straight in with the skeletal muscle. :thumb:


Make sure your skeleton can handle the shock!


----------



## luther1

Talking of Lee Priest, i can't remember where i saw it but have you seen the picture of him at 12? Fcuk me. And another short vid of him at 21. Hes done a video blog thing but i can't remember the name of it,very honest about gear useage too


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> Talking of Lee Priest, i can't remember where i saw it but *have you seen the picture of him at 12? Fcuk me.* And another short vid of him at 21. Hes done a video blog thing but i can't remember the name of it,very honest about gear useage too


Is this open admission of paedophillic thoughts Luther??? Only a matter of time.....


----------



## luther1

Bodybuildersreality. Have a Google


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> Is this open admission of paedophillic thoughts Luther??? Only a matter of time.....


might be


----------



## Breda

flinty90:2692743 said:


> couple of pins and you think your fcukin lee priest !!!


Can I please just bask and gloat..... Jeez


----------



## Sureno

Luther would u suck my [email protected], I am 30 though?


----------



## Breda

R0B:2692741 said:


> How about.... "from natty to needles, brought to you by Breda"


In all honesty I was guna call it "the death of a natty" but I would have needed to start it before I was reincarnated so Fcuked if I know now


----------



## luther1

I've got a gap between my two front teeth so yes fatso,i would


----------



## flinty90

lee priest is someone who takes his body to the absolute extremes.. about 5 ft 4 and off season went up to 23 stone, then cut back down for comps to about 16 stone.. massive guy but short....


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> lee priest is someone who takes his body to the absolute extremes.. about 5 ft 4 and off season went up to 23 stone, then cut back down for comps to about 16 stone.. massive guy but short....


More importantly, Luther is a paedo. Oh hang on, we knew that. Sorry. Carry on.


----------



## luther1

He looks horendous at 230lbs doesn't he. It also mentions Tom Platz doing 230kg a2g squats for 23 reps and 120kg(i think) squats for 10 minutes solid!


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> He looks horendous at 230lbs doesn't he. It also mentions Tom Platz doing 230kg a2g squats for 23 reps and 120kg(i think) squats for 10 minutes solid!


yeah mate looks really big and bloated.. but when he is cut he is fcukin immense !!!!


----------



## luther1

flinty90 said:


> yeah mate looks really big and bloated.. but when he is cut he is fcukin immense !!!!


Agreed. His arms! Superb bodybuilder,its a shame he fcuked off with that break away group after moaning that Weider were only paying him $3300 a month


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning all, feeling good after a lie in and going to knock up a shake with oats and pb for breakfast then out for brunch with the mrs! 

Been told dbol and pct will arrive Wednesday so whilst annoying it's not the end of the world as wasn't planning to start the dbol til Jan anyway once the Xmas and new years drinking is out the way.

Test is going in Tuesday and was thinking maybe 2ml to get 800mg in as a starting point??


----------



## Guest

Ginger Ben said:


> Morning all, feeling good after a lie in and going to knock up a shake with oats and pb for breakfast then out for brunch with the mrs!
> 
> Been told dbol and pct will arrive Wednesday so whilst annoying it's not the end of the world as wasn't planning to start the dbol til Jan anyway once the Xmas and new years drinking is out the way.
> 
> Test is going in Tuesday and was thinking maybe 2ml to get 800mg in as a starting point??


Your mrs ain't hungry bro, just gave her a full English 

Roll on Tuesday


----------



## Breda

Get 2.2ml in or do as I did..... 3ml 

It's only an extra 200mg anyway


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> Get 2.2ml in or do as I did..... 3ml
> 
> It's only an extra 200mg anyway


You're not dead then?

Dead legs?


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0B said:


> Your mrs ain't hungry bro, just gave her a full English
> 
> Roll on Tuesday


haha she's still hungry mate, more used to Cumberlands then chipolatas! :whistling:


----------



## Breda

Ginger [URL=Ben:2693272]Ben:2693272[/URL] said:


> You're not dead then?
> 
> Dead legs?


Still alive you cnut

It's nothin bro just commented on that brown bear thread... Nothin more than a Doms feelin


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> Still alive you cnut
> 
> It's nothin bro just commented on that brown bear thread... Nothin more than a Doms feelin


Nice one, must be pretty happy with yourself so far then! GYm today or going for a strut round town to hit up some as$ with your new found henchness?


----------



## Breda

Ginger [URL=Ben:2693285]Ben:2693285[/URL] said:


> Nice one, must be pretty happy with yourself so far then! GYm today or going for a strut round town to hit up some as$ with your new found henchness?


Mate you just wait till you get that 1st jab done you'll wonder what took so long.... I'm feeling good so far!!

I'm workin today so might hit the gym after if I can be bothered I usually don't on weekends

You training today bro


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> Mate you just wait till you get that 1st jab done you'll wonder what took so long.... I'm feeling good so far!!
> 
> I'm workin today so might hit the gym after if I can be bothered I usually don't on weekends
> 
> You training today bro


Yeah can't wait now mate. Was anxious about it before but now I've got the test i just want to get it in!

No mate don't train weekends either.

Moving to a 4 day split from Monday. Will start with shoulders this week as want to do legs Tuesday once the gear is in them!

Normal routine will be legs monday, chest & tris Tuesday, back and bis Thursday and shoulders Friday.


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


> Yeah can't wait now mate. Was anxious about it before but now I've got the test i just want to get it in!
> 
> No mate don't train weekends either.
> 
> Moving to a 4 day split from Monday. Will start with shoulders this week as want to do legs Tuesday once the gear is in them!
> 
> Normal routine will be legs monday, chest & tris Tuesday, back and bis Thursday and shoulders Friday.


Nothing to be anxious about mate trust me... not tryin to give it the big 'un to look hard but its a piece of p!ss

4 day split will be best i revkon you'll be able to do your legs and shoulders justice bro. I'm thinking about upping the volume of my workouts but not sure if that lead to more growth or just a longer recovery????

Similar routine to mine that is.. shoulders, legs, rest back bi's, chest tri's. See how you go mate i reckon you'll grow well on a 4 day split


----------



## Ginger Ben

Now your a juicer you will recover much faster as long as your rest is good and your nutrition is solid. Just eat as much chicken as you can get your hands on and you'll be good! 

4 day split should go well I think looking forward to starting it. Especially powered by go go potion!


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


> Now your a juicer you will recover much faster as long as your rest is good and your nutrition is solid. Just eat as much chicken as you can get your hands on and you'll be good!
> 
> 4 day split should go well I think looking forward to starting it. Especially powered by go go potion!


I can see you growing really well mate!!!

Will we be seeing any before and after pics???


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> I can see you growing really well mate!!!
> 
> Will we be seeing any before and after pics???


Yeah I will do some actually. Be good to see for my own benefit to be honest as well as you homos.

Thanks mate, I hope so too! Will now be ten weeks of test so a decent length and dbol in from week 3 for 4 weeks. If all goes well I may well cruise across the wedding and honeymoon then hammer it again when I get back. Just an idea


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


> Yeah I will do some actually. Be good to see for my own benefit to be honest as well as you homos.
> 
> Thanks mate, I hope so too! Will now be ten weeks of test so a decent length and dbol in from week 3 for 4 weeks. If all goes well I may well cruise across the wedding and honeymoon then hammer it again when I get back. Just an idea


Good man.. aint even started and you adding a few weeks on it and the possibility of a blast and cruise lol

How comes you starting the dbols from week 3 mate and not as soon as you get them

I'm thinkin about staying on for 16 weeks as well......... decisions decisions


----------



## Ginger Ben

Just want to be able to have a few festive drinkies without worrying that I'm pickling my liver. Might be worrying about nothing but Xmas may well be a heavy few days then off for new years to a house on the beach with some friends which will also be heavyish.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Go 16 mate you may as well make the most of it if you have no reason to come off other than time.


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


> Just want to be able to have a few festive drinkies without worrying that I'm pickling my liver. Might be worrying about nothing but Xmas may well be a heavy few days then off for new years to a house on the beach with some friends which will also be heavyish.


I hear that bro so did i but thats out of the window now... i'll just eat a boat load of food instead



Ginger Ben said:


> Go 16 mate you may as well make the most of it if you have no reason to come off other than time.


I think i will mate... I'll see how i feel at week 8, if ok i'll throw some more dbol in there and get another 10ml off my source and maybe shoot 1g for the last four weeks


----------



## Ginger Ben

Glad to see you're not fvcking around!!

My cycle may be a bit more lightweight than yours but plenty of time next time to nail a big one.


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


> Glad to see you're not fvcking around!!
> 
> My cycle may be a bit more lightweight than yours but plenty of time next time to nail a big one.


Mate i might keep it at 600mg.... its hard not to want to up the dose but more is not always better, just thinking of the possibilities really


----------



## flinty90

fcuk me this jounal has turned into fkuckin heart to heart ... pair of fcukin **** non of you deserve to take steroids , your still black, ginger and fcukin queer lol !!!


----------



## Breda

flinty90 said:


> fcuk me this jounal has turned into fkuckin heart to heart ... pair of fcukin **** non of you deserve to take steroids , your still black, ginger and fcukin queer lol !!!


Well we couldnt be cnuts by ourselves... Get in your own fcukin journal and get your work out up

i'll be over there in a minute


----------



## flinty90

Breda said:


> Well we couldnt be cnuts by ourselves... Get in your own fcukin journal and get your work out up
> 
> i'll be over there in a minute


im not posting a fcukin arms session , any cnut can train arms lol....


----------



## Ginger Ben

Was it sh1t? did ROB out curl you??


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Was it sh1t? did ROB out curl you??


what do you think !!!!


----------



## LunaticSamurai

And i thought this was about training.


----------



## Guest

Ginger Ben said:


> Was it sh1t? did ROB out curl you??


I'd out curl flinty on a big sh1t!


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0B said:


> I'd out curl flinty on a big sh1t!


Lol nice image!


----------



## Ginger Ben

LunaticSamurai said:


> And i thought this was about training.


Theres a couple of posts in here about training buried amongst the ginger racism, gayness and general bullsh1t.


----------



## flinty90

LunaticSamurai said:


> And i thought this was about training.


what this journal pmsl dont talk fcukin stupid mate...


----------



## Ginger Ben

Pi55ed


----------



## Ginger Ben

Lay where you're laying, don't make a sound, i know they're watching, they're watching, all the comotion, soft lips are open, feels like your dying, knuckles are pale, I could just taste it, if it's not forever, if it's just tonight, it's just the greatest, it's just the greatest........


----------



## Guest

Ginger Ben said:


> Lay where you're laying, don't make a sound, i know they're watching, they're watching, all the comotion, soft lips are open, feels like your dying, knuckles are pale, I could just taste it, if it's not forever, if it's just tonight, it's just the greatest, it's just the greatest........


Has someone been out raping again.....

Tut,tut,tut


----------



## Ginger Ben

Hahahaha well it's the Viking way! Didn't realise how rapey those lyrics were!!


----------



## Guest

Ginger Ben said:


> Hahahaha well it's the Viking way! Didn't realise how rapey those lyrics were!!


They were the kind Peter Sutcliffe would be proud of


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0B said:


> They were the kind Peter Sutcliffe would be proud of


Pmsl. Kings of Leon are clearly rapists!


----------



## Breda

Pm me back you cnut


----------



## flinty90

Breda said:


> Pm me back you cnut


ah its all secrets now is it ya black spy cnut !!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> ah its all secrets now is it ya black spy cnut !!!


Just exchanging a few pictures...... :whistling:


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Just exchanging a few pictures...... :whistling:


ah black and ginger pics couldnt think of owt worse !!!


----------



## Breda

flinty90:2695776 said:


> ah black and ginger pics couldnt think of owt worse !!!


Don't be jel I'll send you some pics later


----------



## LunaticSamurai

flinty90 said:


> what this journal pmsl dont talk fcukin stupid mate...


I must have gotten lost along the way somewhere to the gym.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Bit of a snack, 250g turkey breast with 125g brown rice with some homemade tomato sauce, even with a hangover i'm on point!


----------



## Guest

Ginger Ben said:


> Bit of a snack, 250g turkey breast with 125g brown rice with some homemade tomato sauce, even with a hangover i'm on point!


Good lad!!


----------



## Breda

Ginger [URL=Ben:2696005]Ben:2696005[/URL] said:


> Bit of a snack, 250g turkey breast with 125g brown rice with some homemade tomato sauce, even with a hangover i'm on point!


Sounds disgusting


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> Sounds disgusting


Like you I prefer my poultry deep fried but sadly i can't be ar$ed to leave the house today so this had to do!


----------



## Guest

Anyway bender,

What's you weight like at the moment...

Are you weighing and measuring before your cycle begins?


----------



## Breda

Ginger [URL=Ben:2696057]Ben:2696057[/URL] said:


> Like you I prefer my poultry deep fried but sadly i can't be ar$ed to leave the house today so this had to do!


Make your own bro... Some good recipes on line


----------



## Breda

Oi Ginger cnut have you decided if you're running clomid yet??

I'm thinking of running it to keep my nuts good as well as the adex for gyno prevention


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0B said:


> Anyway bender,
> 
> What's you weight like at the moment...
> 
> Are you weighing and measuring before your cycle begins?


I'm 15 stone on the button currently, will do measurements tomorrow and post them up.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> Oi Ginger cnut have you decided if you're running clomid yet??
> 
> I'm thinking of running it to keep my nuts good as well as the adex for gyno prevention


Not going to start with it, will run 10mg nolva everyday whilst on the dbol and maybe even all the way through as this has been recommended by a few people. GOt clomid for pct with more nolva. Don't have an AI.


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0B said:


> Anyway bender,
> 
> What's you weight like at the moment...
> 
> Are you weighing and measuring before your cycle begins?


You had your lunch yet you cat funt?


----------



## Guest

Ginger Ben said:


> I'm 15 stone on the button currently, will do measurements tomorrow and post them up.


Fat cúnt !! :lol:

How tall are you then....


----------



## Guest

Ginger Ben said:


> You had your lunch yet you cat funt?


I have indeed!!

Went down a treat


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0B said:


> Fat cúnt !! :lol:
> 
> How tall are you then....


Tall enough to carry 15 stone off with style! :whistling:

I'm a fraction under 6' (annoyingly!!!)


----------



## Ginger Ben

Anybody else have loads of these fvcking things that just end up everywhere?


----------



## Breda

Ginger [URL=Ben:2696183]Ben:2696183[/URL] said:


> Not going to start with it, will run 10mg nolva everyday whilst on the dbol and maybe even all the way through as this has been recommended by a few people. GOt clomid for pct with more nolva. Don't have an AI.


Have you read this mate

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/158832-clomid-cycle-good-bad-idea-both.html

Something to think about


----------



## Guest

Ginger Ben said:


> Anybody else have loads of these fvcking things that just end up everywhere?
> 
> View attachment 69875


Yes! Missus goes crazy


----------



## Breda

Ginger [URL=Ben:2696204]Ben:2696204[/URL] said:


> Anybody else have loads of these fvcking things that just end up everywhere?
> 
> View attachment 69875


3 is enough lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> Have you read this mate
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/158832-clomid-cycle-good-bad-idea-both.html
> 
> Something to think about


Yeah i did but will have another look


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> Have you read this mate
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/158832-clomid-cycle-good-bad-idea-both.html
> 
> Something to think about


Whats your whole protocol look like then?


----------



## Breda

Wk 1 - 4/6Dbol 30 - 40mg

Wk 1 - 12/16 Test 600mg (possibly more, I'll try to keep it at 600mg tho)

Adex 0.5 e3d throughout

Clomid 50mg eod throughout

Then according to one of aus' posts for 12 week plus cycle start pct week of last jab for 4 to 6 weeks 50mg clomid and 20mg nolva ed


----------



## flinty90

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz you still measuring c0cks ??

just get the fcuker in and stop bleating about clomid and pct boll0x ffs


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz you still measuring c0cks ??
> 
> just get the fcuker in and stop bleating about clomid and pct boll0x ffs


Agreed


----------



## flinty90

R0B said:


> Agreed


yeah fcuk this site mate im sticking to my journal thats it.. owt else can kn0b off X


----------



## Breda

flinty90:2696277 said:


> zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz you still measuring c0cks ??
> 
> just get the fcuker in and stop bleating about clomid and pct boll0x ffs


Fcuk off you junkie some of us do plan on coming off.

So what do you think of my pct protocol pmsl


----------



## flinty90

Breda said:


> Fcuk off you junkie some of us do plan on coming off.
> 
> So what do you think of my pct protocol pmsl


W4NK


----------



## Breda

flinty90:2696317 said:


> W4NK


I had 1 this morning.... You?


----------



## Guest

Breda said:


> Fcuk off you junkie some of us do plan on coming off.
> 
> So what do you think of my pct protocol pmsl


I think you've planned well mate, I'm just thinking that you may stay on longer than expected


----------



## flinty90

Breda said:


> I had 1 this morning.... You?


W4NK


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> Wk 1 - 4/6Dbol 30 - 40mg
> 
> Wk 1 - 12/16 Test 600mg (possibly more, I'll try to keep it at 600mg tho)
> 
> Adex 0.5 e3d throughout
> 
> Clomid 50mg eod throughout
> 
> Then according to one of aus' posts for 12 week plus cycle start pct week of last jab for 4 to 6 weeks 50mg clomid and 20mg nolva ed


Looks good mate standard sort of layout so guess it works! Will be doing the same with the addition of nolva at 10mg ed and no adex.

I'd use a ****ing skewer and a turkey baster right now if thought it would work to get it in! Come on Tuesday you [email protected]!


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Looks good mate standard sort of layout so guess it works! Will be doing the same with the addition of nolva at 10mg ed and no adex.
> 
> I'd use a ****ing skewer and a turkey baster right now if thought it would work to get it in! Come on Tuesday you [email protected]!


Dont be in a hurry to start a journey so great.. part of the hjourney is patience learn that lesson first and foremost !!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Very philosophical of you there big man. It's like the build up to Christmas when you're a kid!


----------



## Ginger Ben

So I may have just smashed my way through quite a lot of Chinese grub....do I feel guilty, do I fvck!

Training shoulders on their own tomorrow. Can't wait! Will throw on some core work too for good measure. Planks, trx burpees and decline weighted sit ups probably.


----------



## LunaticSamurai

Ginger Ben said:


> So I may have just smashed my way through quite a lot of Chinese grub....do I feel guilty, do I fvck!
> 
> Training shoulders on their own tomorrow. Can't wait! Will throw on some core work too for good measure. Planks, trx burpees and decline weighted sit ups probably.


Good man, like the attitude.


----------



## Breda

Good man.. no guilt needed!!

You got the pins yet?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> Good man.. no guilt needed!!
> 
> You got the pins yet?


No mate Tuesday is first opportunity to get to chemist. I'm all over it then though. Dbol etc arrives Wednesday too


----------



## Milky

Thing is mate guilt can be a good motivator....


----------



## Ginger Ben

Milky said:


> Thing is mate guilt can be a good motivator....


Agreed, however I've not eaten much today so I needed a good feed. Back on it tomorrow, well until Xmas eve!

Feeling good at the moment


----------



## Ginger Ben

Welling up watching Noel Edmonds giving these families loads of great stuff for Christmas. Some of these poor buggers have been through hell.


----------



## flinty90

i have also just eaten,

1 large spare ribs in szchezuan sauce

and vermicelli singapore rice noodles

yes it was naughty but i enjoyed it , back on it tomorrow !!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> i have also just eaten,
> 
> 1 large spare ribs in szchezuan sauce
> 
> and vermicelli singapore rice noodles
> 
> yes it was naughty but i enjoyed it , back on it tomorrow !!!


Singapore noodles is my fav from the ****** other than crispy duck but that is for special occasions!

Will be training with at least one meal inside me tomorrow so looking forward to the extra boost that provides.


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Singapore noodles is my fav from the ****** other than crispy duck but that is for special occasions!
> 
> Will be training with at least one meal inside me tomorrow so looking forward to the extra boost that provides.


Hope it goes well for you Ben, and its good to also see your training with food, and split your shoulders for there own session !!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Ben!?!? This new flinty is taking some getting used to mate! 

Thanks though moving to a four day split now so I can make better use of training hard on the cycle. Might get some ground oats too so I can whack a few in to a shake before the gym when I go early mornings again in Jan when back at work.


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Ben!?!? This new flinty is taking some getting used to mate!
> 
> Thanks though moving to a four day split now so I can make better use of training hard on the cycle. Might get some ground oats too so I can whack a few in to a shake before the gym when I go early mornings again in Jan when back at work.


Do you not find that oats bloat you up at all ???


----------



## Breda

Oats bloat me to fcuk I try to avoid them but may add them in in thus cycle


----------



## flinty90

Breda said:


> Oats bloat me to fcuk I try to avoid them but may add them in in thus cycle


How do you think you will cope diet wise whilst on cycle ?? im presuming from your past comments you will struggle with diet the most ??


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> Do you not find that oats bloat you up at all ???


If I overdo them they can but a few first thing for some gym energy doesn't seem to. Milk is the bloater for me which is annoying as I'd like to be able to drink it.


----------



## Breda

flinty90:2697217 said:


> How do you think you will cope diet wise whilst on cycle ?? im presuming from your past comments you will struggle with diet the most ??


Tbh with you you somber cnut I don't struggle with diet at all but if I did have an Achilles heel that would be it, I hardly ever eat sh!te but its only clean if I put the extra effort in. I've been eating pies and stuff for a while and I just watch my carbs, looking to increase protein intake but should be ok mate.

Sayin all that if I need to eat clean I will no problem because I was brought up eating chick rice and veg since I was a kid.

Flint mate are you ok


----------



## Guest

Sup with flinty lads .... Not been on for a couple of hours and he's missing his one liners?!


----------



## flinty90

Breda said:


> Tbh with you you somber cnut I don't struggle with diet at all but if I did have an Achilles heel that would be it, I hardly ever eat sh!te but its only clean if I put the extra effort in. I've been eating pies and stuff for a while and I just watch my carbs, looking to increase protein intake but should be ok mate.
> 
> Sayin all that if I need to eat clean I will no problem because I was brought up eating chick rice and veg since I was a kid.
> 
> Flint mate are you ok


Yes im fine ....

And RE the post i just thought that you have always spoken about diet not bieng great Breda and that you pretty much ate what you wanted ??? i must have misread a few posts..

so basically what im asking is will you be putting more effort into your diet side as everything else seems pretty sorted out ??


----------



## Ginger Ben

Does anybody else get bad tension headaches that last for days? They are at the front and sides of my head. I think its from tight jaw and scalp muscles from tensing my jaw a lot in the gym. Sounds daft but it's all I can think it is. Also stress causes it and I have a fair bit of that going on but wondered if it was **** amongst lifters?


----------



## Breda

flinty90:2697380 said:


> Yes im fine ....
> 
> And RE the post i just thought that you have always spoken about diet not bieng great Breda and that you pretty much ate what you wanted ??? i must have misread a few posts..
> 
> so basically what im asking is will you be putting more effort into your diet side as everything else seems pretty sorted out ??


You better be fine!!

You didn't miss read Flinty. To get me to where I am my diet was pretty spot on, but over the last few months its gone from mince and rice to steak pies, from salmon and spuds to fish fingers and waffles kinda thing, but I've managed to maintain size and even drop bf (i think). My poorish diet is all I've spoken about but I tend to stay away from sugary foods mate

To answer the more effort question honestly... I don't know, if I'm not progressing how I'd like then I will do without a problem


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Does anybody else get bad tension headaches that last for days? They are at the front and sides of my head. I think its from tight jaw and scalp muscles from tensing my jaw a lot in the gym. Sounds daft but it's all I can think it is. Also stress causes it and I have a fair bit of that going on but wondered if it was **** amongst lifters?


i have had bad migraines for the last 3 weeks, however i also get a lot of sinus problems and headaches this time of year, its an unfortunate bi product of having a skinhead all year round !!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Migraines are really nasty. Pretty sure I've never had one and from what I know I would know if I had. My dad used to get them occasionally and it was nasty.


----------



## Breda

I have never suffered with the symptoms you describe Benjamin, unfortunately on this occasion I am unable to offer you anything in the way of a diagnosis or remedy pmsl

Serious Breda in support of Serious Flinty!


----------



## Mingster

That sounds painful Mr. Ben. I hope you find a remedy for your ailment at the earliest opportunity. I also have a skinhead hairstyle on a year round basis and I can also vouch that it particularly painful about the lugs at this time of year.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Thanks chaps guess I'll just have to try not to clench my jaw too much and see if it goes away!


----------



## Breda

I have a skin head and I'm black (not 1 for the cold) man the fcuk up bro


----------



## Mingster

Breda said:


> I have a skin head and I'm black (not 1 for the cold) man the fcuk up bro


I'm all man....apart from my ears.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> I have a skin head and I'm black (not 1 for the cold) man the fcuk up bro


You should 'fro up for the winter mate keep you warmer!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Mingster said:


> I'm all man....apart from my ears.


Whose ears have you got??


----------



## Mingster

Ginger Ben said:


> Whose ears have you got??


Feel like a penguin's....


----------



## Breda

I tried froing up but my hair hasn't grown on top for 3yrs :crying:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Mingster said:


> Feel like a penguin's....


Lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> I tried froing up but my hair hasn't grown on top for 3yrs :crying:


Gutted. They look fvcking cool! Didn't get my hair cut for 4 months when I was travelling, did not look cool!!'


----------



## Guest

Ginger Ben said:


> Gutted. They look fvcking cool! Didn't get my hair cut for 4 months when I was travelling, did not look cool!!'


Up and down the tube all day isn't travelling


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Gutted. They look fvcking cool! Didn't get my hair cut for 4 months when I was travelling, did not look cool!!'


travelling where Ben ??


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0B said:


> Up and down the tube all day isn't travelling


Lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> travelling where Ben ??


Spent a year split across Japan, Australia and New Zealand. Went with a mate from University. Best year of my life.


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Spent a year split across Japan, Australia and New Zealand. Went with a mate from University. Best year of my life.


WOW sounds awesome mate... would you like to do it again ???


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> WOW sounds awesome mate... would you like to do it again ???


Yeah I would but I'd like to do it with the mrs this time as would be a different type of trip of course.

We have a good honeymoon planned in California which I'm looking forward to. 

Right off the hit the hay now. See you b1tches tomorrow. Have a good one.


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Yeah I would but I'd like to do it with the mrs this time as would be a different type of trip of course.
> 
> We have a good honeymoon planned in California which I'm looking forward to.
> 
> Right off the hit the hay now. See you b1tches tomorrow. Have a good one.


Goodnight Ben !!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning junkies (assuming I'm the only natty left now, anywhere!  )

Shoulders and core for me today!


----------



## Guest

Have a good one!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0B said:


> Have a good one!!


What are you wearing!?


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


> What are you wearing!?


Its his new *** tag


----------



## Guest

Too ****...... :lol:


----------



## Breda

R0B said:


> Too ****...... :lol:


A bit :mellow:


----------



## Guest

Breda said:


> A bit :mellow:


Changed !


----------



## Breda

R0B said:


> Changed !


Change it back the other 1 is better and i repped you for it


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Morning junkies (assuming I'm the only natty left now, anywhere!  )
> 
> Shoulders and core for me today!


will be good to see your workout mate !!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Evening my internet friends, hows everybody's days been?

Here is the shoulder workout from this morning

Standing Mil Press - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

Single Arm Face Pulls - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

Seated Shoulder Press - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] - pb for total reps at 130! 

Leaning Lat Raises - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

Oly Bar Shrugs - [email protected], [email protected] (grip went), [email protected] (mixed grip), [email protected] - didn't have straps so couldn't hammer this but could go to 180 easily I reckon with them

Felt good and enjoyed it separately from legs!

Legs tomorrow - post pinning!!! :bounce:


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Evening my internet friends, hows everybody's days been?
> 
> Here is the shoulder workout from this morning
> 
> Standing Mil Press - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]
> 
> Single Arm Face Pulls - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]
> 
> Seated Shoulder Press - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] - pb for total reps at 130!
> 
> Leaning Lat Raises - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]
> 
> Oly Bar Shrugs - [email protected], [email protected] (grip went), [email protected] (mixed grip), [email protected] - didn't have straps so couldn't hammer this but could go to 180 easily I reckon with them
> 
> Felt good and enjoyed it separately from legs!
> 
> Legs tomorrow - post pinning!!! :bounce:


looks a good session mate , just wondered , how come you do both pressing movements mate ???


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> looks a good session mate , just wondered , how come you do both pressing movements mate ???


Cheers mate. I like the standing mil press as its a great overall strength builder as it engages core loads as well as shoulders to keep balanced. But I can't max out on my shoulders on it so i hit the seated press too so i can give it the beans without falling over!


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Cheers mate. I like the standing mil press as its a great overall strength builder as it engages core loads as well as shoulders to keep balanced. But I can't max out on my shoulders on it so i hit the seated press too so i can give it the beans without falling over!


well mate i would stagger it week in week out mate and put more of your beans into one lift per session X strength will go up really well like that mate !!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> well mate i would stagger it week in week out mate and put more of your beans into one lift per session X strength will go up really well like that mate !!!


I do change which one i do first each week but thats a good idea, will give it a go for a while. I do like a higher volume workout generally though, feel a bit cheated if i cut them down too much. Guess the intensity is key then though to really achieve the same growth stimulus in less volume/time.


----------



## Guest

Good session mate!

I'll do oly bar shrugs next session to see where we're at 

Will you be jabbing today...


----------



## flinty90

Today is the big day isnt it ??? ginger becomes immortal ????? let us know how you get on , when you fetching what time you doing lol ???


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0B said:


> Good session mate!
> 
> I'll do oly bar shrugs next session to see where we're at
> 
> Will you be jabbing today...


Thanks mate. Need straps though as I didnt have them so could only go as

much as grip allowed.

I blo0dy well hope so been thinking about it for days now and just need to get it done as starting to do my head in. Off to the skank exchange soon to see what I can acquire!


----------



## Guest

Ginger Ben said:


> Thanks mate. Need straps though as I didnt have them so could only go as
> 
> much as grip allowed.
> 
> I blo0dy well hope so been thinking about it for days now and just need to get it done as starting to do my head in. Off to the skank exchange soon to see what I can acquire!


Good lad!

Some of those gaffs do bloods you know..... Something I wished I'd done :lol:

How much you going for?


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0B said:


> Good lad!
> 
> Some of those gaffs do bloods you know..... Something I wished I'd done :lol:
> 
> How much you going for?


I had bloods done recently (get an annual test done) and whilst they dist test hormones they did do liver function, cholesterol etc so I know all of those are good. I know it's not ideal but at least I know I'm healthy going in to it. Cba to wait for one now if I'm honest!

1.5ml probably so 600mg. May do 2ml depending on how much my hands are shaking! Haha


----------



## Guest

Ginger Ben said:


> I had bloods done recently (get an annual test done) and whilst they dist test hormones they did do liver function, cholesterol etc so I know all of those are good. I know it's not ideal but at least I know I'm healthy going in to it. Cba to wait for one now if I'm honest!
> 
> 1.5ml probably so 600mg. May do 2ml depending on how much my hands are shaking! Haha


Pop 2ml in ya lemon


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0B said:


> Pop 2ml in ya lemon


: 

Probably will. Been reading the protocol that ryoko (I think) set out on here for quad pinning. Very good post which i need to rep him for. Looks easy enough so will do that and a few bw squats afterwards followed by a brisk walk to the gym for a leg session!


----------



## Breda

3ml


----------



## flinty90

drop a gram per week in mate , its the only way forward really.... :whistling:


----------



## Guest

Ginger Ben said:


> :
> 
> Probably will. Been reading the protocol that ryoko (I think) set out on here for quad pinning. Very good post which i need to rep him for. Looks easy enough so will do that and a few bw squats afterwards followed by a brisk walk to the gym for a leg session!


Swill some vodka, spit on ya quad, leave the green pin in and jab away!


----------



## flinty90

R0B said:


> Swill some vodka, spit on ya quad, leave the green pin in and jab away!


Or get ya mate to do it pmsl !!!


----------



## Breda

Just jab the fcuka in ya leg.... The wait an hour and do the other leg


----------



## Ginger Ben

Thanks for all the heart felt 'advice' lads but I'll stick with my original plan.

Left nut 2ml.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breakfast of champions done. 5 whole eggs, shake with 2 scoops, oats and pb. Right I'm off to the heroin accessory shop to try and not catch aids. Will update later.


----------



## Guest

Ginger Ben said:


> Thanks for all the heart felt 'advice' lads but I'll stick with my original plan.
> 
> Left nut 2ml.


I thought the left one was the penis pump


----------



## Breda

Ginger [URL=Ben:2700869]Ben:2700869[/URL] said:


> Thanks for all the heart felt 'advice' lads but I'll stick with my original plan.
> 
> Left nut 2ml.


Well in champ


----------



## Ginger Ben

I AM FILTH


----------



## Guest

Ginger Ben said:


> I AM FILTH


Yes your ginger PMSL!

Well done mate!!

All well.....?


----------



## Breda

i'm so proud :crying:

Can you please announce it in gen con

How much did you pin you roidy cnut


----------



## Breda

Any pain?????


----------



## flinty90

he hasnt done it yet surely .... he still talkin like a ****** ???? x


----------



## Ginger Ben

All good so far thanks. 2ml right quad. Just walking to station now to head to gym. 

No pain. Leg feels a tiny bit sore and was a small amount of blood when withdrew pin but only a drop.


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> he hasnt done it yet surely .... he still talkin like a ****** ???? x


All in mate well all 2ml of it


----------



## Fatstuff

Congrats ginge, I reckon u will get pip around 8 o clock tonight!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> Congrats ginge, I reckon u will get pip around 8 o clock tonight!!


Thanks, and thanks!


----------



## Guest

Fatstuff said:


> Congrats ginge, I reckon u will get pip around 8 o clock tonight!!


PMSL!

I'll go for 8.05pm


----------



## flinty90

well done mate, now time to get serious on this sh1t and get hitting everything hard !!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> well done mate, now time to get serious on this sh1t and get hitting everything hard !!!


Cheers flinty. On the way to hammer legs as we speak!


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


> Cheers flinty. On the way to hammer legs as we speak!


Reckon you'll start to fell the pip ofter set 1 of squats


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> Reckon you'll start to fell the pip ofter set 1 of squats


Squats??


----------



## Ginger Ben

Did you get much pip?


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


> Squats??


Sorry tea bagging


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


> Did you get much pip?


Nah mate nothing to complain about. It felt like doms but that was it went after a day or two

Whens the dbol coming?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> Nah mate nothing to complain about. It felt like doms but that was it went after a day or two
> 
> Whens the dbol coming?


Dbol and pct meds arrive tomorrow.

Had a great leg session. Obviously too early for the test to do anything but the mental boost was great and nailed some good squat weights (for me!). Will post session when I get home via chemist to get more wipes. Cnuts only gave me ten! Used three on first jab!


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


> Dbol and pct meds arrive tomorrow.
> 
> Had a great leg session. Obviously too early for the test to do anything but the mental boost was great and nailed some good squat weights (for me!). Will post session when I get home via chemist to get more wipes. Cnuts only gave me ten! Used three on first jab!


You're not supposed to use it on your hair and pubes you silly cnut


----------



## Ginger Ben

Noob error!!!


----------



## Guest

You tried your RAGE yet.....?!

And you Breda?!


----------



## Breda

R0B:2701830 said:


> You tried your RAGE yet.....?!
> 
> And you Breda?!


I didn't get any mate but people are loving at the minute


----------



## Guest

Breda said:


> I didn't get any mate but people are loving at the minute


Did you ping them an email.....

Yes I know, it's wicked stuff tbf!


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0B said:


> You tried your RAGE yet.....?!
> 
> And you Breda?!


I have mate, used it yesterday for my shoulder session. I thought it was ok to be honest. I didn't get the build up of energy in a buzzy way which i don't mind as long as the energy is there, whereas some PWO's realy smack you in the face with stims, this doesn't (this is a good thing).

HOwever i didn't really get much of a pump from it nor the mental sort of tunnel vision focus i like with other PWO's. I'm glad i tried it but i doubt i'll be buying any i'm afraid.

For my money, craze and mesomorph take some serious beating.


----------



## Breda

R0B said:


> Did you ping them an email.....
> 
> Yes I know, it's wicked stuff tbf!


I did mate but its not a big deal i dont use them as it is, was just guna take advantage of the freebie


----------



## Guest

Ginger Ben said:


> I have mate, used it yesterday for my shoulder session. I thought it was ok to be honest. I didn't get the build up of energy in a buzzy way which i don't mind as long as the energy is there, whereas some PWO's realy smack you in the face with stims, this doesn't (this is a good thing).
> 
> HOwever i didn't really get much of a pump from it nor the mental sort of tunnel vision focus i like with other PWO's. I'm glad i tried it but i doubt i'll be buying any i'm afraid.
> 
> For my money, craze and mesomorph take some serious beating.


At least your honest mate 

I got all the energy and buzz, but no massive pump, just the usual!

Any kind of crash.....


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0B said:


> At least your honest mate
> 
> I got all the energy and buzz, but no massive pump, just the usual!
> 
> Any kind of crash.....


No real crash no, which was good as the 1,3 dmeth normally fvcks me right up .

THere are so many of these products out there that i've tried about 15 or so in total, i'd definitely put this in the top half of that lift but i just seen to respond really well to some and less so to others.


----------



## Guest

Breda said:


> I did mate but its not a big deal i dont use them as it is, was just guna take advantage of the freebie


PM me your address and I'll send you some BLAZE


----------



## Breda

R0B said:


> PM me your address and I'll send you some BLAZE


Will do bud!!!


----------



## Guest

Ginger Ben said:


> No real crash no, which was good as the 1,3 dmeth normally fvcks me right up .
> 
> THere are so many of these products out there that i've tried about 15 or so in total, i'd definitely put this in the top half of that lift but i just seen to respond really well to some and less so to others.


That's good to hear 

Did you take it on your usual morning empty stomach....

I've been on 1 cap of Blaze as my pre workout, works well tbf. Gave a lad at the gym some this morning and he was buzzing his little head off!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Today's leg session, the first 'assisted' session too -

Warmed up on x trainer for 5 mins just to get blood round legs

Squats - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] - loads better than last week, eating before training is the way forward!!!

SLDL - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

Hack Squat Machine - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

Single Leg Press 45 degree - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] - these are great but hard after squats, great finisher

TRX Burpees - 30,26,25

Ab Crunch Machine - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

Cooled down with 5 more mins on x trainer and stretched legs out for 5-10 mins in a naive attempt to reduce doms tomorrow!


----------



## Guest

Nice one mate, any jip from the quad at all?!


----------



## LunaticSamurai

Ginger Ben said:


> Today's leg session, the first 'assisted' session too -
> 
> Warmed up on x trainer for 5 mins just to get blood round legs
> 
> Squats - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] - loads better than last week, eating before training is the way forward!!!
> 
> SLDL - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]
> 
> Hack Squat Machine - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], 6[email protected]
> 
> Single Leg Press 45 degree - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] - these are great but hard after squats, great finisher
> 
> TRX Burpees - 30,26,25
> 
> Ab Crunch Machine - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]
> 
> Cooled down with 5 more mins on x trainer and stretched legs out for 5-10 mins in a naive attempt to reduce doms tomorrow!


Good session. Agree on the leg press after squats, that's what makes me walk funny and feel sick.


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0B said:


> Nice one mate, any jip from the quad at all?!


Not so far, all seems to be well :thumb:


----------



## Ginger Ben

LunaticSamurai said:


> Good session. Agree on the leg press after squats, that's what makes me walk funny and feel sick.


Thanks, yeah it's good this way round, going to regret it tomorrow though! Always do!!


----------



## Guest

Ginger Ben said:


> Not so far, all seems to be well :thumb:


Excellent news


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0B said:


> Excellent news


Yes must admit to being a bit relieved!! Going to treat myself to a large slice of homemade lasagne tonight, once i've made it that is!! :drool:


----------



## Guest

Ginger Ben said:


> Yes must admit to being a bit relieved!! Going to treat myself to a large slice of homemade lasagne tonight, once i've made it that is!! :drool:


Still time for some nasty pip to roll up and slap ya in the face :lol:

Enjoy the snap!


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0B said:


> Still time for some nasty pip to roll up and slap ya in the face :lol:
> 
> Enjoy the snap!


Thanks a-hole! 

Hope it's better than the luck I had. That was functional rather than enjoyable!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Worlds strongest man qualifiers on now!!


----------



## Guest

8pm........ Pip o'clock?


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0B said:


> 8pm........ Pip o'clock?


Lol so far nothing! Maybe it will hit me tomorrow with the leg doms for a double whammy!!


----------



## Guest

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol so far nothing! Maybe it will hit me tomorrow with the leg doms for a double whammy!!


Fingers crossed


----------



## flinty90

nah probably fcukin snide gear mate lol !!! you injected olive oil


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> nah probably fcukin snide gear mate lol !!! you injected olive oil


Lol that has crossed my mind!!


----------



## Guest

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol that has crossed my mind!!


Gotta get those fats :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Haha not sure intramuscular is the best way though!?

Lasagne was immense. So good in fact I had a large helping of seconds (same size as my firsts!) 

Would the prop in my blend be stimulating appetite this quickly??


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Haha not sure intramuscular is the best way though!?
> 
> Lasagne was immense. So good in fact I had a large helping of seconds (same size as my firsts!)
> 
> Would the prop in my blend be stimulating appetite this quickly??


could be yes mate !!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Smart maybe it is real then! Lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

Pip less gear, snide gear or a lucky first jab?? You decide!

No dramas with quad this morning and leg doms isn't as bad as usual. Hammies are a bit tight from sldl but that's to be expected. Overall so far so good!


----------



## Guest

Ginger Ben said:


> Pip less gear, snide gear or a lucky first jab?? You decide!
> 
> No dramas with quad this morning and leg doms isn't as bad as usual. Hammies are a bit tight from sldl but that's to be expected. Overall so far so good!


How on earth have you and Brenda had no pip?!

Wànkers :lol:


----------



## flinty90

R0B said:


> How on earth have you and Brenda had no pip?!
> 
> Wànkers :lol:


Well snide gear mate, they got it from same place dint they :whistling:


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> Well snide gear mate, they got it from same place dint they :whistling:


Yeah they did, clap clinic


----------



## Ginger Ben

Lol gear is different labs. Basically I think we are both just fvcking lucky! Either that or we are genetically predisposed to be huge roiding monsters so our bodies are just lapping this sh1t up like a cat drinks milk. Must be a black and ginger thing!!


----------



## flinty90

R0B said:


> Yeah they did, clap clinic


Well about as close as you can get to clap clinic without going in PMSL


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol gear is different labs. Basically I think we are both just fvcking lucky! Either that or we are genetically predisposed to be huge roiding monsters so our bodies are just lapping this sh1t up like a cat drinks milk. Must be a black and ginger thing!!


yeah the labels are diffrerent labs but they were all made in the same bathtub, i know where you got it from pmsl .....


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> yeah the labels are diffrerent labs but they were all made in the same bathtub, i know where you got it from pmsl .....


Lol no pubes floating in mine, would have shot it anyway to be fair!


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol no pubes floating in mine, would have shot it anyway to be fair!


the pubes are the only thing anabolic in that olive oil mate pmsl X

you wont get big on it but yuou would make a fcukin lovely stir fry X


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> the pubes are the only thing anabolic in that olive oil mate pmsl X
> 
> you wont get big on it but yuou would make a fcukin lovely stir fry X


Lol think mine is grapeseed but if im not massive in two weeks it's going in the wok!


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol think mine is grapeseed but if im not massive in two weeks it's going in the wok!


save yourself the wait mate. you would benefit more in them two weeks by cooking your fcukin chicken breast in it lol... at least you will have protein going in hahahaha


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> save yourself the wait mate. you would benefit more in them two weeks by cooking your fcukin chicken breast in it lol... at least you will have protein going in hahahaha


Pmsl. Will soon know after a couple more weeks!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Just back from last minute Xmas shopping in clapham. Fvck me that was busy! Sofa bound for the rest

Of the day, eating good stuff and watching the hangover 2! Lovely jubbley!


----------



## Breda

Fcuk shoppin in clapham bro... Suppose anywhere you go at this time is guna be busy anyway


----------



## flinty90

at least both of you are still classed as nattys hey !!!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> at least both of you are still classed as nattys hey !!!!


Why is pip a right of passage??


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> Fcuk shoppin in clapham bro... Suppose anywhere you go at this time is guna be busy anyway


Yeah it was hectic but close to me and had to be done!


----------



## Breda

flinty90 said:


> at least both of you are still classed as nattys hey !!!!


I'm less of a natty then that ginger cnut at least ive got the dbol on the go.... oh 1kg since friday and more vascular things are moving now


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


> Why is pip a right of passage??


Nah mate they're just pussies who aint designed to take gear... we clearly are hench minimal to no pip


----------



## flinty90

Breda said:


> Nah mate they're just pussies who aint designed to take gear... we clearly are hench minimal to no pip


no mate olive oil doesnt give you pip at all !!! maybe a bit of indigestion like if you drink it too quick XX


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> I'm less of a natty then that ginger cnut at least ive got the dbol on the go.... oh 1kg since friday and more vascular things are moving now


Fvcking dbol arriving on Friday now apparently. 

You been to the gym since you started jabbing breda? Never hear you mention it.........


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> no mate olive oil doesnt give you pip at all !!! maybe a bit of indigestion like if you drink it too quick XX


It's fvcking grapeseed!!


----------



## Breda

flinty90 said:


> no mate olive oil doesnt give you pip at all !!! maybe a bit of indigestion like if you drink it too quick XX


Cant argue with this mate i did have a slight pip ginge had none.... Bunk gear me thinks lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

I'm just destined for greatness you cnuts are destined to be wannabes. Tough break chaps.


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


> Fvcking dbol arriving on Friday now apparently.
> 
> You been to the gym since you started jabbing breda? Never hear you mention it.........


I would be screwin if i was you pal... hope it arrives cos grape seed wont do the job

Yes you cnut i've been to the gym bi's and chest 5 times per week from now on


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> I would be screwin if i was you pal... hope it arrives cos grape seed wont do the job
> 
> Yes you cnut i've been to the gym bi's and chest 5 times per week from now on


Is adding chest the only modification you are making to your training then?


----------



## flinty90

i say you too i know we arent meant to talk about supply on here but fcuk it, i seen a deal and you two need to be the first ones to hear about it.. your next cycle i recommend this.. only 4.30 per bottle and it should last you both about 26 weeks.. it will make you massive, speak to you supplier about it, its better than the stuff you have now !!


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> i say you too i know we arent meant to talk about supply on here but fcuk it, i seen a deal and you two need to be the first ones to hear about it.. your next cycle i recommend this.. only 4.30 per bottle and it should last you both about 26 weeks.. it will make you massive, speak to you supplier about it, its better than the stuff you have now !!


Pmsl. Thanks for that I'll see if my 'guy' can cut a deal on two!


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Pmsl. Thanks for that I'll see if my 'guy' can cut a deal on two!


Oh i know he will mate dont worry , i know your guy lol !!!


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> Oh i know he will mate dont worry , i know your guy lol !!!


We all do


----------



## Ginger Ben

Will keep the old knees smooth!

Appetite is ridiculous today off to hunt for more food (good sign my grapeseed oil is real!!)


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Will keep the old knees smooth!
> 
> Appetite is ridiculous today off to hunt for more food (good sign my grapeseed oil is real!!)


ah the good old placebo effect , ya really cant beat it !!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> ah the good old placebo effect , ya really cant beat it !!!


I know it's going to power me all the way through to greatness in 10 weeks!


----------



## luther1

R0B said:


> We all do
> 
> View attachment 70194


Looks like Uriel!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Lasagne part three coming right up!!


----------



## Fatstuff

fat cnut


----------



## Fatstuff

i have only just noticed ginger bens saggy forearm, bingo wings on the forearm thats fcukin weird u ginger freak


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> i have only just noticed ginger bens saggy forearm, bingo wings on the forearm thats fcukin weird u ginger freak


That's called muscle mate. Something you probably aren't familiar with I know but it can be built on the forearms too


----------



## Ginger Ben

Given my gear has 100mg prop per ml would I be better jabbing 1ml every 5 days?? As opposed to two ml every week? Seems to make sense to me but I could very well be wrong!


----------



## RowRow

Thought I would reciprocate and stop by.


----------



## Ginger Ben

RowRow said:


> Thought I would reciprocate and stop by.


Welcome. You'll notice much of this is abusive and some is based around training! It's about a 95%-5% split!


----------



## RowRow

Sounds fine to me!


----------



## Breda

RowRow:2705801 said:


> Sounds fine to me!


You 19 yr old volume training cnut, welcome to my journal


----------



## RowRow

Funny looking ginger you Breda. Far too ugly.


----------



## Guest

Ginger Ben said:


> Given my gear has 100mg prop per ml would I be better jabbing 1ml every 5 days?? As opposed to two ml every week? Seems to make sense to me but I could very well be wrong!


Principle idea is good, but it's a blend so I'd stick to the 2ml a week mate 

The dbols will do there trick, so one 2ml jab each week will be perfect


----------



## Breda

RowRow:2705832 said:


> Funny looking ginger you Breda. Far too ugly.


Uglier than a ginger... Never heard anything so retarded in my life

Are you ginger yourself mate


----------



## flinty90

R0B said:


> Principle idea is good, but it's a blend so I'd stick to the 2ml a week mate
> 
> The dbols will do there trick, so one 2ml jab each week will be perfect


stop trying to get him worked up, the olive oil and fcukin smarties wont make him grow apart from round his fcukin gut


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> Uglier than a ginger... Never heard anything so retarded in my life
> 
> Are you ginger yourself mate


Hahaha!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> You 19 yr old volume training cnut, welcome to my journal


This is where Breda learns how to train so he can talk the talk, he doesn't walk the walk though....


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> stop trying to get him worked up, the olive oil and fcukin smarties wont make him grow apart from round his fcukin gut


Lol, this is true  :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0B said:


> Principle idea is good, but it's a blend so I'd stick to the 2ml a week mate
> 
> The dbols will do there trick, so one 2ml jab each week will be perfect


Don't you think the prop is wasted though if it's not going in more often?

The smarties will work well too but want to maximise results.


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0B said:


> Lol, this is true  :lol:


Cough, sausage boy, cough....


----------



## Guest

Ginger Ben said:


> Don't you think the prop is wasted though if it's not going in more often?
> 
> The smarties will work well too but want to maximise results.


I see where your coming from mate, those couple of days are nothing to worry about 

When the "smarties" are flowing your still topping up 30/40mg of juice each day !

All will be well


----------



## Guest

Ginger Ben said:


> Cough, sausage boy, cough....


Bugger, Your missus has told you my nick name !


----------



## Ginger Ben

True, true. Well will stick with the plan for now and see how it goes.


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Don't you think the prop is wasted though if it's not going in more often?
> 
> The smarties will work well too but want to maximise results.


if you were only using prop yes mate but your not your using a blend ... so the other 2 test esthers will carry on the job until you pin again... its pointless puttin i2 injections in mate per week as you will just have more scar tissue... and the p1sspot amount your jabbing will be fine in one hit , so you can economise on jab sites aswell... get the dbols in when you get them and just enjoy your course, stop fcukin worrying about it all !!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Amongst that was some good advice. Cheers.


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Amongst that was some good advice. Cheers.


all that post was good advice you cnut.. bu dont get used to it, thats the only advice im going to give you oh well apart from this

" get some proper gear " XX


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> all that post was good advice you cnut.. bu dont get used to it, thats the only advice im going to give you oh well apart from this
> 
> " get some proper gear " XX


Lol keep telling yourself it's not good and while you watch my lifts rise you'll probably start jabbing yourself with olive oil too!


----------



## Guest

Ginger Ben said:


> watch my t1ts rise


Gyno is a b1tch


----------



## Breda

Ginger [URL=Ben:2705900]Ben:2705900[/URL] said:


> This is where Breda learns how to train so he can talk the talk, he doesn't walk the walk though....


You must have me confused with Fatstuff mate


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0B said:


> Gyno is a b1tch


Not on olive oil it isn't!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> You must have me confused with Fatstuff mate


Where've you been you cnut? Don't tell me you have better tings to do than spend your evenings on here!? I won't have it!!


----------



## RowRow

Breda said:


> Uglier than a ginger... Never heard anything so retarded in my life
> 
> Are you ginger yourself mate


If I was ginger I wouldn't be in another ginger's journal. The world implodes when two of the lesser race (gingers in case you couldn't quite follow  are in the same place don'tcha know!


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol keep telling yourself it's not good and while you watch my lifts rise you'll probably start jabbing yourself with olive oil too!


i will stick to my REAL pharma iranian test mate and growing like a fcukin weed, you keep with your oil and just stay a weed pmsl XX


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> i will stick to my REAL pharma iranian test mate and growing like a fcukin weed, you keep with your oil and just stay a weed pmsl XX


I think he doth protest too much.

Lol


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> i will stick to my REAL pharma iranian test mate and growing like a fcukin weed, you keep with your oil and just stay a weed pmsl XX


That Pharma is calling me flinty!

That's next after I've wanged this lot in me 

Get the real deal flowing !!


----------



## Breda

Ginger [URL=Ben:2706104]Ben:2706104[/URL] said:


> Where've you been you cnut? Don't tell me you have better tings to do than spend your evenings on here!? I won't have it!!


Well mate I was goin to do a little bit of cardio but I've ended up at some chicks house tryin to get it in but she's bein long so I'm back.

Apologies for not posting for a few hours


----------



## Guest

Breda said:


> Well mate I was goin to do a little bit of cardio but I've ended up at some chicks house tryin to get it in but she's bein long so I'm back.
> 
> Apologies for not posting for a few hours


Pics or bs :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> Well mate I was goin to do a little bit of cardio but I've ended up at some chicks house tryin to get it in but she's bein long so I'm back.
> 
> Apologies for not posting for a few hours


Oh so a failed booty call eh? Gutted mate. Hope you spaffed on her pillow so she still gets a taste of what she missed when she gets back. Lol


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Oh so a failed booty call eh? Gutted mate. Hope you spaffed on her pillow so she still gets a taste of what she missed when she gets back. Lol


she probably waited for the skinny cnut to leave then sneaked back into the house !!! lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0B said:


> That Pharma is calling me flinty!
> 
> That's next after I've wanged this lot in me
> 
> Get the real deal flowing !!


Almost went for it this time, probably should have!!!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> she probably waited for the skinny cnut to leave then sneaked back into the house !!! lol


Hahaha with a hench brother!


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Almost went for it this time, probably should have!!!!


i hope you dont regret it,, like i say you only get 1 first course !!!


----------



## Guest

Ginger Ben said:


> Almost went for it this time, probably should have!!!!


You just need those bloody orals to turn up!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> i hope you dont regret it,, like i say you only get 1 first course !!!


Tbh I'm two days in so no I don't regret it at all. And as long as the gear isnt bunk I don't think I will at all.

Yes ROB the dbol can't arrive sooner tbh!


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Tbh I'm two days in so no I don't regret it at all. And as long as the gear isnt bunk I don't think I will at all.
> 
> Yes ROB the dbol can't arrive sooner tbh!


Mate im only pulling your p1sser you will be fine bro xx


----------



## luther1

Breda said:


> Well mate I was goin to do a little bit of cardio but I've ended up at some chicks house tryin to get it in but she's bein long so I'm back.
> 
> Apologies for not posting for a few hours


She opened the front door,couldn't see anyone,thought it was a knock and run,then slamed the door in the cnuts face. You should have stood there smiling you cnut


----------



## Guest

Ginger Ben said:


> Tbh I'm two days in so no I don't regret it at all. And as long as the gear isnt bunk I don't think I will at all.
> 
> Yes ROB the dbol can't arrive sooner tbh!


Mate, I had a fúcked up start to my cycle it's always chop and change to see what works 

You'll be fine!


----------



## Breda

Ginger [URL=Ben:2706200]Ben:2706200[/URL] said:


> Oh so a failed booty call eh? Gutted mate. Hope you spaffed on her pillow so she still gets a taste of what she missed when she gets back. Lol


I didn't think about that bro all I wanted to do was spaff in her face and leave... I just left but my room mate has her friend over tonight so with any luck I'll be spaffin in her meat hugger


----------



## luther1

R0B said:


> Mate, I had a fúcked up start to my cycle it's always chop and change to see what works
> 
> You'll be fine!


What did you fcuk up Rob?


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> Mate im only pulling your p1sser you will be fine bro xx


I know mate it's cool. I do have a tendency to overthink things though. You may have noticed when I was deciding what cycle to do.....


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> What did you fcuk up Rob?


Flinty told him dbol was a suppository.


----------



## Breda

Ginger [URL=Ben:2706219]Ben:2706219[/URL] said:


> Hahaha with a hench brother!


Cnuts... Bitch wanted to talk :nono:


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> I know mate it's cool. I do have a tendency to overthink things though. You may have noticed when I was deciding what cycle to do.....


Shame you didn't do some overthinking before you went into the tattoo parlour you cnut


----------



## Breda

luther1:2706268 said:


> She opened the front door,couldn't see anyone,thought it was a knock and run,then slamed the door in the cnuts face. You should have stood there smiling you cnut


I had my fcukin eyes open didn't I. That's good enough you cnut


----------



## luther1

Breda said:


> I had my fcukin eyes open didn't I. That's good enough you cnut


Probably had your wayfarers on though


----------



## Guest

luther1 said:


> What did you fcuk up Rob?


Lol, started as a dbol only 

3 weeks later I'm jabbing!

That's the fúck up right there :lol:


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> I know mate it's cool. I do have a tendency to overthink things though. You may have noticed when I was deciding what cycle to do.....


 yes i gathered, which is why i text rob to tell him i was going to keep spinning you out about having fake gear lol !!!!


----------



## luther1

R0B said:


> Lol, started as a dbol only
> 
> 3 weeks later I'm jabbing!
> 
> That's the fúck up right there :lol:


Brilliant. Dbol before the oil hahaha


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> Shame you didn't do some overthinking before you went into the tattoo parlour you cnut


Lol I'll give you that one. They are a bit gash in places. Once arms are up to size they are getting redone


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> yes i gathered, which is why i text rob to tell him i was going to keep spinning you out about having fake gear lol !!!!


I almost got it out to compare with olive oil! 

Pair of cnuts


----------



## Breda

luther1:2706305 said:


> Probably had your wayfarers on though


No mate I only wear them in the gym


----------



## Breda

Ginger do you even know if the dbol has been sent out for you yet mate or is it pick up only


----------



## flinty90

Breda said:


> Ginger do you even know if the dbol has been sent out for you yet mate or is it pick up only


tesco sell big bags of m&m's for about £1.70 may aswell take them for all the good they will do you pmsl X


----------



## Guest

luther1 said:


> Brilliant. Dbol before the oil hahaha


Like i said, fvcked it up


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> Ginger do you even know if the dbol has been sent out for you yet mate or is it pick up only


Allegedly going out to me tomorrow for Friday arrival.


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> tesco sell big bags of m&m's for about £1.70 may aswell take them for all the good they will do you pmsl X


Love the peanut ones! Nom nom nom


----------



## Breda

flinty90:2706366 said:


> tesco sell big bags of m&m's for about £1.70 may aswell take them for all the good they will do you pmsl X


M&M's are anabolic you cnut, greenspin swears by them


----------



## flinty90

Breda said:


> M&M's are anabolic you cnut, greenspin swears by them


greenspin is bigger than both of you , and he always will be X


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> greenspin is bigger than both of you , and he always will be X


Lol at him lifting his knitted hemp weights and eating his freshly mown grass.


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol at him lifting his knitted hemp weights and eating his freshly mown grass.


hey if its working mate you can not be knocking him !!


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> hey if its working mate you can not be knocking him !!


He looks better than me that's for sure!


----------



## luther1

Its actually quite interesting in here tonight,i haven't yawned once!


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> He looks better than me that's for sure!


thats not hard... the fcukin fact that he isnt ginger wins that one !!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> thats not hard... the fcukin fact that he isnt ginger wins that one !!!


Doh! Tee'd that one up nicely didnt I!

Right fvck off you lot I'm off to bed. Chest tomorrow!! 

Night!


----------



## Breda

flinty90:2706412 said:


> greenspin is bigger than both of you , and he always will be X


That Hitler looking cnut pmsl I can't say anything else


----------



## flinty90

Breda said:


> That Hitler looking cnut pmsl I can't say anything else


so shut up and admire that big b4stard in your eyes !!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning all. Got to love a christmas holiday lie in! Feel well rested and about to attack a breakfast shake followed by a boat load of eggs before hitting chest and tricycles at the gymbo!  

Off to watch the nutcracker with the mrs this evening......said I'd go as she really wanted to and am sort of looking forward to it but not really sure if it will be my cup of tea or not.

Queue all the well you're bent so you'll love it jokes blah, blah, blah


----------



## Breda

Fcuk it mate you won't have nuts to crack soon so enjoy the irony


----------



## Guest

Take her down soho and watch a proper show :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> Fcuk it mate you won't have nuts to crack soon so enjoy the irony


Hahaha very good. Looking forward to a slap up dinner somewhere first. God I love eating!


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0B said:


> Take her down soho and watch a proper show :lol:


She gets bad flashbacks around there mate so tend to try and avoid it.....pmsl


----------



## Guest

Ginger Ben said:


> She gets bad flashbacks around there mate so tend to try and avoid it.....pmsl


I'd of thought it'd be more like remember the good times :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0B said:


> I'd of thought it'd be more like remember the good times :lol:


Pmsl. Cnut!


----------



## Breda

has that dbol been sent yet


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> has that dbol been sent yet


Not had an email yet. Expecting one at some stage today.


----------



## Breda

Hope they get sent out for you today bro otherwise you wont have them for a long time... christmas post is sh!te

I'm still waiting for my pct meds... should hopefully come tomorrow had my confirmation email today


----------



## Ginger Ben

Yeah I do want them tomorrow as I want the clomid to start that eod more than the dbol as not starting that until Jan.

You running nolva and clomid throughout your course?


----------



## Breda

I'm goin with clomid and adex mate... Might not use the adex unless i start getting a bit bloated and/or itchy nips.... so far so good but clomid defo 50mg eod

How comes you not starting the dbol till jan???


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> I'm goin with clomid and adex mate... Might not use the adex unless i start getting a bit bloated and/or itchy nips.... so far so good but clomid defo 50mg eod
> 
> How comes you not starting the dbol till jan???


Xmas drinking!


----------



## Breda

Bet you'll still bang them in anyway


----------



## Guest

Breda said:


> Bet you'll still bang them in anyway


He needs to the pu55y!


----------



## Breda

R0B said:


> He needs to the pu55y!


Agreed... the sensible cnut needs to man up


----------



## Guest

Breda said:


> Agreed... the sensible cnut needs to man up


I've told him, stick to Vodka and Cranberry Juice


----------



## Ginger Ben

Pussy! Moi! Haha indecisive yes, pussy no no no! 

Will look in to it later. Last session before Xmas tomorrow 

Had a great chest and tris session just now though. will post it when I get home so you can mire.


----------



## Guest

Ginger Ben said:


> Pussy! Moi! Haha indecisive yes, pussy no no no!
> 
> Will look in to it later. Last session before Xmas tomorrow
> 
> Had a great chest and tris session just now though. will post it when I get home so you can mire.


Last session.... I thought you was taking this seriously?! :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Lol

Just cooked up 500g mince, 250g brown rice and a load of chillis, peppers and onions. Kind of a dry chilli. Going to eat as much of it as I can. Post workout nutrition done! Oh washing it down with a shake too!


----------



## Fatstuff

Fat gingerbread man


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> Fat gingerbread man


Lazy non training, booze drinking cnut!

What you up to other than the above?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol
> 
> Just cooked up 500g mince, 250g brown rice and a load of chillis, peppers and onions. Kind of a dry chilli. Going to eat as much of it as I can. Post workout nutrition done! Oh washing it down with a shake too!


Nailed it - 800g of good grub! need a nap now!


----------



## Guest

Ginger Ben said:


> Nailed it - 800g of good grub! need a nap now!
> 
> View attachment 70237
> 
> 
> View attachment 70238


Your meant to eat it! Not make love to it :lol:

Good work tubs


----------



## Ginger Ben

Today's chest and triceps session -

Decline Bench Press - ([email protected]), [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] - got a spotter for 115 and was good so had a bash at 120. Reckon I've got 130 for 1 in me if i built up to it properly with less previous volume

Incline DB Press - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] - will do this first next time to get weights up

Weighted Dips - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] - pleased with this

CGBP - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] - tris were fried from dips

Fat Grips Straight Bar Pushdown - [email protected], [email protected] (stack), [email protected]

Straight Bar Overhead extensions - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected],

Done!


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0B said:


> Your meant to eat it! Not make love to it :lol:
> 
> Good work tubs


haha ate it after, extra protein!! Ewwwwww


----------



## Guest

Ginger Ben said:


> Today's chest and triceps session -
> 
> Decline Bench Press - ([email protected]), [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] - got a spotter for 115 and was good so had a bash at 120. Reckon I've got 130 for 1 in me if i built up to it properly with less previous volume
> 
> Incline DB Press - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] - will do this first next time to get weights up
> 
> Weighted Dips - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] - pleased with this
> 
> CGBP - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] - tris were fried from dips
> 
> Fat Grips Straight Bar Pushdown - [email protected], [email protected] (stack), [email protected]
> 
> Straight Bar Overhead extensions - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected],
> 
> Done!


Nice session mate, good to get a spotter bro 

What about splitting it up like you did legs and shoulders.....


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0B said:


> Nice session mate, good to get a spotter bro
> 
> What about splitting it up like you did legs and shoulders.....


THanks mate, felt good.

I'm happy with a 4 day split with legs, chest and tris, back and bi's then shoulders - if i split it up more i'll be there every blo0dy day! lol.

Will see how it develops once the test kicks in and if i need more volume i can try it over 5 sessions and have an arm day.


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> Nailed it - 800g of good grub! need a nap now!
> 
> View attachment 70237
> 
> 
> View attachment 70238


Did you deliberately make it look like a tree on the empty plate?


----------



## Guest

Ginger Ben said:


> THanks mate, felt good.
> 
> I'm happy with a 4 day split with legs, chest and tris, back and bi's then shoulders - if i split it up more i'll be there every blo0dy day! lol.
> 
> Will see how it develops once the test kicks in and if i need more volume i can try it over 5 sessions and have an arm day.


I hear you mate 

How about just doing what ever is next on the list at the next session..... That's what I do, sometimes I don't hit a muscles group for 8/9 days.

The test will make you want to be in the gym more, that's a guarantee :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> Did you deliberately make it look like a tree on the empty plate?


no mate just the pattern my c0ck left in the sauce


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0B said:


> I hear you mate
> 
> How about just doing what ever is next on the list at the next session..... That's what I do, sometimes I don't hit a muscles group for 8/9 days.
> 
> The test will make you want to be in the gym more, that's a guarantee :lol:


Yeah that's true, could just do that. I like to try and hit everything once a week but i guess with test on board the sessions will be getting more intense so the extra rest may e a good thing. ALso means you can give every muscle group 100% which is good!


----------



## Guest

Ginger Ben said:


> ALso means you can give every muscle group 100% which is good!


Bingo!

Works for me and get your all fired up to smash a muscle if you've not hit it in over a week 

Worth a try


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0B said:


> Bingo!
> 
> Works for me and get your all fired up to smash a muscle if you've not hit it in over a week
> 
> Worth a try


May give it a spin next week!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Survived the ballet! Just gone for steak and chips to man me back up! Might jab another 2ml later for good measure!


----------



## Guest

Ginger Ben said:


> Survived the ballet! Just gone for steak and chips to man me back up! Might jab another 2ml later for good measure!


Don't be a dingbat 

Good Night Benjamin


----------



## Breda

Ginger [URL=Ben:2709210]Ben:2709210[/URL] said:


> Survived the ballet! Just gone for steak and chips to man me back up! Might jab another 2ml later for good measure!


Just give the Mrs a slap or a strong fcuk or both that will gain you back some man points


----------



## Ginger Ben

Night all. Feeling suitably manly and dbol is on the mutha fvcking way!


----------



## Fatstuff

Breda said:


> Just give the Mrs a slap or a strong fcuk or both that will gain you back some man points


He can't slap his mrs - not with that saggy forearm


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> He can't slap his mrs - not with that saggy forearm


Lol shut it you slaaaaaaaaaaag! 

Bulk shake going in then off to hammer back and bi's. Last session until the 28th! 

Looking forward to a few days off mentally and physically though to be fair buy will be gagging to go on the 28th and 29th as second jab is 27th!


----------



## Guest

I want those biceps in bits!

Make sure they're so battered that you can't pick up your oyster card :lol:

Have a good one bro


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol shut it you slaaaaaaaaaaag!
> 
> Bulk shake going in then off to hammer back and bi's. Last session until the 28th!
> 
> Looking forward to a few days off mentally and physically though to be fair buy will be gagging to go on the 28th and 29th as second jab is 27th!


Had my jab this morning before work.... I just didnt want to wait lol

Have a good workout bro blast it!!!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0B said:


> I want those biceps in bits!
> 
> Make sure they're so battered that you can't pick up your oyster card :lol:
> 
> Have a good one bro


Sir, yes Sir!! It's smashing time!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> Had my jab this morning before work.... I just didnt want to wait lol
> 
> Have a good workout bro blast it!!!!


How many mg?

Will do mate. Will post it up when I get

home.


----------



## Guest

Where's this back & bi's session then.....

Are you sure it wasn't a back door with a bisexual session?!

I wanna see some test fuelled numbers!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Back and biceps

Wide grip pull ups - 15,15,14,11 + 5 to make up reps

HS seated low row - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] did single arm so weight is each arm

Straight arm p'downs - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

Deadlifts - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

Close grip chin ups - 9,8,8

Fat grips Ez curls - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

Standing cable curls - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] then drop set to [email protected]

Done

Pleased with deads. Just wanted to scope it out as haven't pushed them for a while since I hurt my back so to pull 190 pretty comfortably when my pb is 195 was very pleasing! 200 is going down by the end of Jan for a single for sure


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0B said:


> Where's this back & bi's session then.....
> 
> Are you sure it wasn't a back door with a bisexual session?!
> 
> I wanna see some test fuelled numbers!


Lol 3 days worth of test!!


----------



## Guest

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol 3 days worth of test!!


Ok, ok. 3 days worth of placebo


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


> How many mg?
> 
> Will do mate. Will post it up when I get
> 
> home.


600 mg mate, little blood this time. thinkin i might get some more dbol and run it all the way thru


----------



## Guest

Good work on the deads mate


----------



## Breda

Nice session mate.. good numbers


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> 600 mg mate, little blood this time. thinkin i might get some more dbol and run it all the way thru


Nice. Really?? All the way through? Just showing off as you can get dbol!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Thanks chaps. Was happy with it but fvcked by the end. Still that was the idea! Just had three large chicken fajitas and got pork tenderloin stroganoff for dinner later! Mmmmmmm


----------



## flinty90

i would have drope setted the deads mate .. you only did 14 reps !!!!! get to your 190 for 1 and then dropped weights and repped out to keep working your back !!!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> i would have drope setted the deads mate .. you only did 14 reps !!!!! get to your 190 for 1 and then dropped weights and repped out to keep working your back !!!!


I did [email protected] after the 190. Didn't post it for some reason (it's true though!) 

I wasn't trying to hammer deads though just get a feel for how my lower back is. Seems good so next session will be back to a more normal rep and set regime.


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> I did [email protected] after the 190. Didn't post it for some reason (it's true though!)
> 
> I wasn't trying to hammer deads though just get a feel for how my lower back is. Seems good so next session will be back to a more normal rep and set regime.


fair dues


----------



## Breda

Ginger [URL=Ben:2711034]Ben:2711034[/URL] said:


> Nice. Really?? All the way through? Just showing off as you can get dbol!!


Yea mate seriously not just trying to rub it in lol

If I'm still feeling good and not moon faced at 4 weeks don't see why not tbh


----------



## flinty90

Breda said:


> Yea mate seriously not just trying to rub it in lol
> 
> If I'm still feeling good and not moon faced at 4 weeks don't see why not tbh


do it breda you need all the help you can get X


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> do it breda you need all the help you can get X


^This. Lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> Yea mate seriously not just trying to rub it in lol
> 
> If I'm still feeling good and not moon faced at 4 weeks don't see why not tbh


Guess the only down side will be potentially a lot of water weight which you'll lose when you come off that

Might be a bit disheartening. Having said that your running an AI aren't you so might not be too much water. Either way looking forward to seeing were we all are in a few months time.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Can't sleep. Fvcking annoying!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Still awake...........bored............going to put phone down now, that might help........


----------



## Guest

Are you still awake :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Am awake but managed to get some kip. I think Xmas lie ins have thrown my routine out!


----------



## Milky

Merry christmas brother...


----------



## Ginger Ben

Milky said:


> Merry christmas brother...


Thanks Milky and to you mate. Hope your gut ache goes soon!


----------



## Milky

Ginger Ben said:


> Thanks Milky and to you mate. Hope your gut ache goes soon!


Me too mate....... not ate zip now for 19 hours !


----------



## Sureno

Merry Xmas ginge, hope Santa gets you a soul lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sureno said:


> Merry Xmas ginge, hope Santa gets you a soul lol


Durka, durka Xmas, durka, dirks.

Hope you have a good one too mate and Santa brings you a mask so children don't cry when they see you.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Milky said:


> Me too mate....... not ate zip now for 19 hours !


Scrambled egg is meant to be good. Binds you back up again. Hope you still manage to have a good

Xmas.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Happy Christmas to you all. Thanks for all the great laughs and advice over the last few months. I've also heard a few new ginger jokes on here which after 33 years of it is quite impressive! 

Will be off the grid for a few days so I hope you all have a great time with your families and friends and I look forward to picking this up again soon! 

2012 will be the year of the ginger hulk!!!


----------



## Guest

Merry Christmas Buddy


----------



## Breda

Merry Christmas buddy


----------



## flinty90

hae a a great chrimbo mate , all the best, and lets get 2012 in huge mode !!!


----------



## luther1

Merry Christmas Ben,best wishes mate


----------



## Ginger Ben

B R E N D A!!


----------



## Guest

Ginger Ben said:


> B R E N D A!!


You've lost your brother in arms !!


----------



## Ginger Ben

It's like arnie and a black de vito! Hahah


----------



## Guest

Ginger Ben said:


> It's like arnie and a black de vito! Hahah


I was thinking lethal weapon :lol:

But that'll do


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning all. Hope everybody had a good Xmas! I'm feeling really average, a bit fat and knackered! Had a great time though.

Back on form today. Good food and gym tomorrow along with jab number 2!


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Morning all. Hope everybody had a good Xmas! I'm feeling really average, a bit fat and knackered! Had a great time though.
> 
> Back on form today. Good food and gym tomorrow along with jab number 2!


Glad your ok mate, and good to see you back in the saddle, lets have it !!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Cheers, yep it starts again from here on!

Legs tomorrow, that should blow a few cobwebs away!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Am officially the most tired person in Europe, looking forward to an early night and a long kip tonight. Going to pin another 800mg tomorrow then train legs afterwards, seemed to work well last time. Will then drop to 600mg when i add the dbol in. :thumbup1:


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Am officially the most tired person in Europe, looking forward to an early night and a long kip tonight. Going to pin another 800mg tomorrow then train legs afterwards, seemed to work well last time. Will then drop to 600mg when i add the dbol in. :thumbup1:


you got your dbol then mate ????


----------



## Ginger Ben

Not yet. Xmas post! Tomorrow hopefully.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Dbol!!!!!


----------



## Milky

Let the games begin !


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> Let the water bloat and high blood pressure begin !


LOL :thumbup1:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Lol! It's going in today, was going to wait but am too excited! 

Legs today so good first session back after a few days rest. Nothing hurts or aches so going to tear the gym a new one today!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Dbol and a bulk shake. The breakfast of champions!


----------



## Ginger Ben

2ml in, on the train to hammer legs. May do a little bit of shoulders too as will do chest and tris tomorrow then off for another 4 days! :-(


----------



## Ginger Ben

Leg Session

Warmed up on X trainer

Squats - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] (failed on 6th and ducked out from under it!) However more reps and an extra set at 120 from last week!

SLDL - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] - 10kg extra than last week, same reps and sets

LEg Press - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] - nothing special, was gassed from squats - should have done more volume at a lower weight with hindsight

DB step ups on to bench - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] - weight is total and did 3 sets on each leading leg

Seated Hammer Strength Shoulder Press - [email protected], [email protected]20, 9[email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] - good to keep shoulders lose and got a nice pump!

Pleased with squat progress from last week, saw some guys squatting 170 quite nicely (not deep enough IMO) and thought, I'm having that one day A2G!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Just got back from cinema. Saw new Sherlock Holmes film. Belter, would highly recommend.


----------



## Guest

Good session mate, legs and shoulders together again... ?!

dbol kicked in yet :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0B said:


> Good session mate, legs and shoulders together again... ?!
> 
> dbol kicked in yet :lol:


Cheers. No was 95% legs just wanted one shoulder exercise for a bit of a pump and to keep them lose. Gym tomorrow then got 4 days off so wanted to hit shoulders once.

Haha don't think so but I was 15 stone 7 this morning so put a couple of pounds on since I started the test. Suspect Xmas might be the real cause of that though!


----------



## Guest

Ginger Ben said:


> Cheers. No was 95% legs just wanted one shoulder exercise for a bit of a pump and to keep them lose. Gym tomorrow then got 4 days off so wanted to hit shoulders once.
> 
> Haha don't think so but I was 15 stone 7 this morning so put a couple of pounds on since I started the test. Suspect Xmas might be the real cause of that though!


Can't blame you wanting some pump!

You fat piece of sh1t 

A gains a gain though!! Probably snap and drink


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0B said:


> Can't blame you wanting some pump!
> 
> You fat piece of sh1t
> 
> A gains a gain though!! Probably snap and drink


Didn't really overeat so definitely the booze. Will even out soon enough! Well after new year!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Chest and tris are about to get raped!


----------



## Guest

Ginger Ben said:


> Chest and tris are about to get raped!


Hope you've had a good one mate!


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0B said:


> Hope you've had a good one mate!


Cheers. Yep was a good session. Felt a bit weak on benching but everything else was really good. Think it was due to no spotter so confidence wasn't as high as last week. Still hammered everything I wanted to though and feeling it now. Big meal coming up and a dbol for good measure!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Just eaten 3 chicken breasts with a tin of borlotti beans, cooked with tin of toms, garlic, herbs and some paprika. Wasn't bad. Had to force it down though, got no appetite at the moment, wonder if the dbol is blunting it? Know it can do but seems a bit quick??


----------



## Ginger Ben

Chest and Tris

Decline Bench - ([email protected]), [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] - did loads of volume as didn't have spotter so couldn't really push it to the max on weight

Weighted Dips - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] - really pleased with these

Cable Flys - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] - don't like these will do db flys or pec dec from now on

Seated chest press, one arm at a time - [email protected], [email protected], 10 with right arm @50, 8 with left [email protected], [email protected] together - this was good, found my left arm is weaker than right on pressing so need to work on that.

Fat Grips EZ Bar skulls - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] - weight is on bar

Straight bar tricep press downs - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

Need to work on building my strength on the lowest part of benching, top part is much stronger so it's the first part of the press that let's me down. Any ideas??


----------



## Ginger Ben

Anybody have trouble sleeping when on cycle? Since I started the test I can't sleep for sh1t. Must wake up ten times a night. My mind just keeps things going over and over again. Starting to get annoying.


----------



## Guest

Ginger Ben said:


> Anybody have trouble sleeping when on cycle? Since I started the test I can't sleep for sh1t. Must wake up ten times a night. My mind just keeps things going over and over again. Starting to get annoying.


Good session mate!

I get that too, very annoying and the increased temp doesn't help either


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0B said:


> Good session mate!
> 
> I get that too, very annoying and the increased temp doesn't help either


Cheers bench was disappointing as did less reps at 110 each set than last time but just wasn't feeling it, especially with no catcher!

Yeah it's a pain in the ar5e. Anything you've found to help?


----------



## Guest

Ginger Ben said:


> Cheers bench was disappointing as did less reps at 110 each set than last time but just wasn't feeling it, especially with no catcher!
> 
> Yeah it's a pain in the ar5e. Anything you've found to help?


All about the volume !!

Well, tbh having kids that get up in the night I think I'm used to it a little more 

You'll get used to it


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0B said:


> All about the volume !!
> 
> Well, tbh having kids that get up in the night I think I'm used to it a little more
> 
> You'll get used to it


So your advice is to have kids!? Fvcking useless! 

I'm sure I will. Failing that I'm getting some melatonin.


----------



## Guest

Ginger Ben said:


> So your advice is to have kids!? Fvcking useless!
> 
> I'm sure I will. Failing that I'm getting some melatonin.


LOL, melatonin is cheaper, so go with that!

That's the problem with AAS, Sides cost more than the gains


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0B said:


> LOL, melatonin is cheaper, so go with that!
> 
> That's the problem with AAS, Sides cost more than the gains


Lol finally some good advice 

Yes that and the food! ££


----------



## Fatstuff

melatonin, GABA, nytol one a night and nytol herbal are all good sleep meds imo


----------



## Fatstuff

valerian also


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> melatonin, GABA, nytol one a night and nytol herbal are all good sleep meds imo


Cheers mate had a look at nytol today as well.


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> Cheers mate had a look at nytol today as well.


I take something every night mate, have done for around 2 or 3 years after i stopped drinking every day lol, nytol is imo the strongest out of the lot (some ppl wont agree) it will leave u a tad groggy in the morning though


----------



## Ginger Ben

Ok thanks. May try the herbal ones first or melatonin failing that I'll hit nytol.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Back online a bit. Been away for a few days and am at friends (I know, friends!) at the moment.

Anyway two things to say -

1) happy new year to you hairy shower of [email protected] May next year bring you all the lean mass you rightly deserve!

2) gear is kicking in properly now. Can get a pump just by flexing a muscle and skin is feeling tighter. 

This is going to be a good year!


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Back online a bit. Been away for a few days and am at friends (I know, friends!) at the moment.
> 
> Anyway two things to say -
> 
> 1) happy new year to you hairy shower of [email protected] May next year bring you all the lean mass you rightly deserve!
> 
> 2) gear is kicking in properly now. Can get a pump just by *flexing a muscle* and skin is feeling tighter.
> 
> This is going to be a good year!


what you actually got one mate ???


----------



## Milky

Good luck in the new yr mate..

You have the head ginger back on the forum now mate, the ginger of all gingers.... you are no longer alone...


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> what you actually got one mate ???


Yeah mate the one that ruined Robroid for you while you were away. Sorry if everything felt a bit 'lose'.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Milky said:


> Good luck in the new yr mate..
> 
> You have the head ginger back on the forum now mate, the ginger of all gingers.... you are no longer alone...


Thanks mate. You too!

I know, back up has arrived!


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Yeah mate the one that ruined Robroid for you while you were away. Sorry if everything felt a bit 'lose'.


only thing that was loose in ROBROID today was his fcukin stomach contents when i had him throwing up whilst training X


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> only thing that was loose in ROBROID today was his fcukin stomach contents when i had him throwing up whilst training X


Haha yeah I read that, had to chuckle!


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Haha yeah I read that, had to chuckle!


yeah you can put all this fcukingear into your bodies that you like but i will still fcukin continue pound the fcuk out of you ****s in a gym lol !!!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> yeah you can put all this fcukingear into your bodies that you like but i will still fcukin continue pound the fcuk out of you ****s in a gym lol !!!!


You gotta bring it to win it bro! 

Would like to train with you one day though. Be good to see how the 'big' boys do it.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Question

My beer (Coors Light) contains 32kcal per 100ml. P 0.29g, C 1.72g, F 0g.

The macros don't add up to 32kcals so where do the rest come from???

may be a stupid question but it's bugging me!


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Question
> 
> My beer (Coors Light) contains 32kcal per 100ml. P 0.29g, C 1.72g, F 0g.
> 
> The macros don't add up to 32kcals so where do the rest come from???
> 
> may be a stupid question but it's bugging me!


cant answer that matey XX


----------



## Breda

Who gives a sh!t bro just drink it


----------



## Ginger Ben

Dumb cnuts every one of us!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Ginger Ben said:


> Question
> 
> My beer (Coors Light) contains 32kcal per 100ml. P 0.29g, C 1.72g, F 0g.
> 
> The macros don't add up to 32kcals so where do the rest come from???
> 
> may be a stupid question but it's bugging me!


Bump


----------



## Guest

Ginger Ben said:


> Bump


Don't be such a rent boy! Drink it, enjoy it then ring Coors on Tuesday  !


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0B said:


> Don't be such a rent boy! Drink it, enjoy it then ring Coors on Tuesday  !


I'm just interested it hasn't stopped me drinking it!


----------



## flinty90

Happy new year ginger,, time to put the beer down and smash it mate ....


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> Happy new year ginger,, time to put the beer down and smash it mate ....


Happy new year flintster. I'm sure you'll have a good one!

Smashing time starts Tuesday for me with next session at the gym but diet will be nailed again from tomorrow.

Can't wait to start seeing the results of the hard work that's gone already and is to come!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Got one of those powerball gyroscopes for Xmas. Amazing for training grip and forearms. Forearm pump from it after a minute or so is insane. Great fun, get involved.


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Got one of those powerball gyroscopes for Xmas. Amazing for training grip and forearms. Forearm pump from it after a minute or so is insane. Great fun, get involved.


 had one bought for me 2 years ago mate there brilliant lol.. a little too much at times


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> had one bought for me 2 years ago mate there brilliant lol.. a little too much at times


Yeah you know it's time to stop when you've got a deformed claw for a hand and chronic cramp!

Really looking forward to hitting back and bis on Tuesday. Really feeling the gear is kicking in now (but I know there's loads more to come!) so will be good to see how the weights from last week feel. 

Also thinking of just staying on 800mg a week. Any reason why that would be bad??


----------



## Breda

Ginger [URL=Ben:2731522]Ben:2731522[/URL] said:


> Yeah you know it's time to stop when you've got a deformed claw for a hand and chronic cramp!
> 
> Really looking forward to hitting back and bis on Tuesday. Really feeling the gear is kicking in now (but I know there's loads more to come!) so will be good to see how the weights from last week feel.
> 
> Also thinking of just staying on 800mg a week. Any reason why that would be bad??


Nothin wrong with 800mg imo mate if you feel good on it stick with it.

I was guna stay on a gram but I want room to menuver in my next cycles


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Yeah you know it's time to stop when you've got a deformed claw for a hand and chronic cramp!
> 
> Really looking forward to hitting back and bis on Tuesday. Really feeling the gear is kicking in now (but I know there's loads more to come!) so will be good to see how the weights from last week feel.
> 
> Also thinking of just staying on 800mg a week. Any reason why that would be bad??


why do you think it wont a good idea mate ???


----------



## flinty90

Breda said:


> Nothin wrong with 800mg imo mate if you feel good on it stick with it.
> 
> I was guna stay on a gram but I want room to menuver in my next cycles


dont talk b0llocks breda, it doesnt work like that mate .... you take 1 gram for first cycle , then second cycle just change it up different compounds etc but you dont need to do more than a gram to get better results you can drop also bro


----------



## Breda

flinty90:2731561 said:


> dont talk b0llocks breda, it doesnt work like that mate .... you take 1 gram for first cycle , then second cycle just change it up different compounds etc but you dont need to do more than a gram to get better results you can drop also bro


I know that bud but what I'm saying is if I stick at 600mg instead of 1g+ like I did for the 1st two weeks I can gauge how I respond and if I want to increase doses or change compounds in the future then I can do that knowin how I respond on a relatively low amount


----------



## flinty90

Breda said:


> I know that bud but what I'm saying is if I stick at 600mg instead of 1g+ like I did for the 1st two weeks I can gauge how I respond and if I want to increase doses or change compounds in the future then I can do that knowin how I respond on a relatively low amount


thats fair enough bro.. but dont be scared to use 1 gram if you feel good on it and its doing its job mate , its still relatively a fcuk all amount in the scheme of things mate ..

if you were going to think like that you really should have just ran 500 mg of test alone mate , but you didnt want to so if its a gram you want then use a gram, if its 600 mg then use that , but make your mind up one way or the other or you will not know what measure to use all in all bro...


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> why do you think it wont a good idea mate ???


Nothing more scientific than just everybody says 5-600mg for first cycle mate. Never really questioned it until now but figured that two weeks in at 800mg a week has gone well so far so might as well just crack on with it. Will need another vial but that's fine.


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Nothing more scientific than just everybody says 5-600mg for first cycle mate. Never really questioned it until now but figured that two weeks in at 800mg a week has gone well so far so might as well just crack on with it. Will need another vial but that's fine.


yes mate stick with that amount for rest of cycle bro if your liking the way its going.... then at least you know for next time its a good amount for you to go into your next cycle on...


----------



## Guest

Nice to see some dirty talk going off in here!!

Mate my cycle has been fcuked up from day one 

I've done weeks of;

525mg

700mg

875mg

1050mg

Not in that order either lol, just banged it in and away you go. Only done 700mg this week :lol:

Then I'll use up this last vial (about 500-600mg left) and go onto pharma test e !!

Planned it well didn't I  ?!?

Go with the flow, if it feels right... Do it


----------



## flinty90

R0B said:


> Nice to see some dirty talk going off in here!!
> 
> Mate my cycle has been fcuked up from day one
> 
> I've done weeks of;
> 
> 525mg
> 
> 700mg
> 
> 875mg
> 
> 1050mg
> 
> Not in that order either lol, just banged it in and away you go. Only done 700mg this week :lol:
> 
> Then I'll use up this last vial (about 500-600mg left) and go onto pharma test e !!
> 
> Planned it well didn't I  ?!?
> 
> Go with the flow, if it feels right... Do it


but to be fair mate you havent got a clue how and what levels of test you are reacting to best or not.... so your next blast will have to be straight forward 1 measure per week and whatever oral your taking, as your baseline at the minute is all over, this is what i was trying to explain to breda ....

but if your getting results this cycle then its all good !!!


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> but to be fair mate you havent got a clue how and what levels of test you are reacting to best or not.... so your next blast will have to be straight forward 1 measure per week and whatever oral your taking, as your baseline at the minute is all over, this is what i was trying to explain to breda ....
> 
> but if your getting results this cycle then its all good !!!


Exactly!

Next cycle will be mapped out so I have it all in place 

4 Week kicker

12-16 weeks 500mg Test E

No blends, just straight Test E 

Come weeks 8-10 I may increase to 750mg...


----------



## Ginger Ben

I think I will stick to 800mg of the stuff I have and then next time I'll get pharma and run 500mg but for longer, maybe 16 weeks. Having said that, who knows as theres loads of different ways to skin a cat so knowing me I'll change my mind!

Am considering cruising until after my honeymoon though......


----------



## flinty90

R0B said:


> Exactly!
> 
> Next cycle will be mapped out so I have it all in place
> 
> 4 Week kicker
> 
> 12-16 weeks 500mg Test E
> 
> No blends, just straight Test E
> 
> Come weeks 8-10 I may increase to 750mg...


my next blast will be

t bullets week 1-4

test e 1 gram weeks 1 - 12

nice and simple but effective


----------



## Guest

Ginger Ben said:


> I think I will stick to 800mg of the stuff I have and then next time I'll get pharma and run 500mg but for longer, maybe 16 weeks. Having said that, who knows as theres loads of different ways to skin a cat so knowing me I'll change my mind!
> 
> Am considering cruising until after my honeymoon though......


That's the spirit !

You don't wanna be down in the dumps when your on the honeymoon


----------



## Ginger Ben

Haha hell no!


----------



## Ginger Ben

That's it no more booze til stag do in Feb and clean diet from here. It all starts again today and gym tomorrow morning! Bring it!!!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

It's boulder time!! Weight up to 221 today! Gulp!!

Some will be due to some rubbish eaten and drunk over new year so it may fall a few pounds now back on good diet but will easily hit 16 stone soon. Just need to keep it good weight. Cardio twice a week from now on too. But of hiit and some steady state too mixed in.


----------



## Breda

Let's admit it .. this journal has been pretty sh!t lately!

How's the cycle goin ginge


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> Let's admit it .. this journal has been pretty sh!t lately!
> 
> How's the cycle goin ginge


lol i've been off line for a few days a couple of times so not really updated it much!

Going well thanks mate, starting to feel it nicely now. Got ridiculous shoulder pumps in gym today and the sight of anything in a skirt seems to give me a semi. I'm avoiding going to Scotland or looking at the photo of Uriel in a kilt as that would just confuse me! :wacko:

Hit a PB on Mil Press this morning which was good as I set a PB the time before!

Weight has gone up quite a bit too but it's not all quality due to the dbol (expected of course) and the diet over New Year being a bit lose around the edges...... :rolleye:

Other than that all good and now I'm back in the routine I expect to do well over the next few weeks.

How about you?


----------



## Guest

Nice to see the dbol is working then 

Anyway, don't you do picture updates..... ?!?


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0B said:


> Nice to see the dbol is working then
> 
> Anyway, don't you do picture updates..... ?!?


Seems to be! 

If you lot want some [email protected] bank material look elsewhere! :lol:

Yeah I know I should do really but was going to wait until I was actually happy with how I looked (appreciating this may never happen!!). I'll see what I can do over the next week or so.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> Let's admit it .. this journal has been pretty sh!t lately!
> 
> How's the cycle goin ginge


Did you change your avi to prove you do actually go to the gym even if it is just to sit about and play with your phone?? :lol:


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


> lol i've been off line for a few days a couple of times so not really updated it much!
> 
> Going well thanks mate, starting to feel it nicely now. Got ridiculous shoulder pumps in gym today and the sight of anything in a skirt seems to give me a semi. I'm avoiding going to Scotland or looking at the photo of Uriel in a kilt as that would just confuse me! :wacko:
> 
> Hit a PB on Mil Press this morning which was good as I set a PB the time before!
> 
> Weight has gone up quite a bit too but it's not all quality due to the dbol (expected of course) and the diet over New Year being a bit lose around the edges...... :rolleye:
> 
> Other than that all good and now I'm back in the routine I expect to do well over the next few weeks.
> 
> How about you?


Glad to hear it bro you will go from strength to strength... What you runnin the dbol at mg wise

Goin good for me bud... PB's all over the shop at the moment!!! pumps are insane, those shoulder pumps were absolutely excrutiating but i didnt get them as bad yesterday... But i feel hard and fell so im happy so far

Mate i get a full on rock from a gust of wind so i've got some pussy lined up for this weekend gotta travel all the way to coventry for it as well.. fcukin madness i would never have done that as a natty


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> Glad to hear it bro you will go from strength to strength... What you runnin the dbol at mg wise
> 
> Goin good for me bud... PB's all over the shop at the moment!!! pumps are insane, those shoulder pumps were absolutely excrutiating but i didnt get them as bad yesterday... But i feel hard and fell so im happy so far
> 
> Mate i get a full on rock from a gust of wind so i've got some pussy lined up for this weekend gotta travel all the way to coventry for it as well.. fcukin madness i would never have done that as a natty


hahaha a long distance booty call eh? Hope she's worth the drive! 

I'm running the dbol a 30mg at the moment, will see how it goes but weight is coming on nicely now so no point upping it for the sake of it IMO. Jab day tomorrow but will do it in the evening as want to do some cardio tomorrow morning and I CBA to jab at 6am!


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


> Did you change your avi to prove you do actually go to the gym even if it is just to sit about and play with your phone?? :lol:


Yes mate i had to silence tho doubters


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


> hahaha a long distance booty call eh? Hope she's worth the drive!
> 
> I'm running the dbol a 30mg at the moment, will see how it goes but weight is coming on nicely now so no point upping it for the sake of it IMO. Jab day tomorrow but will do it in the evening as want to do some cardio tomorrow morning and I CBA to jab at 6am!


She's hott bro.... dont give that pics or bs sh!t cos i have none 

30mg is ok mate you'll grow on that but it will slow after a week or 2 so i upped mine to 40mg just to keep things ticking along nicely

I usually prep mine the night before and jab it befor i go work save faffing about in the mornin


----------



## Ginger Ben

Shoulder pumps stopped me in my tracks a bit today too but still had a good session - stats below

Warm up - usual stuff

Barbell OHP (strict not push press) - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] blast out - PB for reps at 70 which was up from last weeks PB so please about that!

Rear Delt Flys - [email protected] - 4 sets of this

Plate loaded shoulder press - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

Oly Bar Shrugs - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] - grip goes on these so working on that but will use straps next time for a couple of heavy sets too

Superset Decline Sit ups - 20, 15, 10

Superset RC leg raises - 20, 15, 12


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> She's hott bro.... dont give that pics or bs sh!t cos i have none
> 
> 30mg is ok mate you'll grow on that but it will slow after a week or 2 so i upped mine to 40mg just to keep things ticking along nicely
> 
> I usually prep mine the night before and jab it befor i go work save faffing about in the mornin


I expect some on Monday then!! 

Yeah it may well be wise to up it after the second week. Sticking to 800mg test though so that should keep me going nicely!


----------



## Guest

Ginger Ben said:


> Seems to be!
> 
> If you lot want some [email protected]k bank material look elsewhere! :lol:
> 
> Yeah I know I should do really but was going to wait until I was actually happy with how I looked (appreciating this may never happen!!). I'll see what I can do over the next week or so.


Get some pics up you raving homosexual! I'm a skinny cnut and I put them up :lol:



Breda said:


> Yes mate i had to silence tho doubters


You look well mate, at first glance the pic looks like your legs are fake :lol: :lol:

Or is that just me..... :blush:



Ginger Ben said:


> Shoulder pumps stopped me in my tracks a bit today too but still had a good session - stats below
> 
> Warm up - usual stuff
> 
> Barbell OHP (strict not push press) - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] blast out - PB for reps at 70 which was up from last weeks PB so please about that!
> 
> Rear Delt Flys - [email protected] - 4 sets of this
> 
> Plate loaded shoulder press - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]
> 
> Oly Bar Shrugs - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] - grip goes on these so working on that but will use straps next time for a couple of heavy sets too
> 
> Superset Decline Sit ups - 20, 15, 10
> 
> Superset RC leg raises - 20, 15, 12


Nice one treacle! But stop forgetting the straps on those shrugs :wink:


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


> I expect some on Monday then!!
> 
> Yeah it may well be wise to up it after the second week. Sticking to 800mg test though so that should keep me going nicely!


Will do my best soldier 

800mg is a nice round number not too high not too low imo.... i'm stickin at 600mg and will play around with orals some what and see what happens


----------



## Breda

R0B said:


> Get some pics up you raving homosexual! I'm a skinny cnut and I put them up :lol:
> 
> *
> Agreed get some pics up you ginger ****** or change your avi you skinny cnut*
> 
> You look well mate, at first glance the pic looks like your legs are fake :lol: :lol:
> 
> Or is that just me..... :blush:
> 
> *Thanks bud... no those twigs are all mine but you're lookin well in your avi also*
> 
> Nice one treacle! But stop forgetting the straps on those shrugs :wink:


----------



## Guest

Breda said:


> Thanks bud... no those twigs are all mine but you're lookin well in your avi also


I meant they look big for you :lol: I'm tired  !

Thanks bro.

YES BEN CHANGE THAT FRECKLY AVI


----------



## Ginger Ben

Alright you fvcking c0ck smokers I'll get a different avi up. Will take one tonight, what would you like? Three quarter ar5e shot??


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


> Alright you fvcking c0ck smokers I'll get a different avi up. Will take one tonight, what would you like? Three quarter ar5e shot??


Take it now you pr**k.... full frontal bollock cuppage while tensing the gun that is cupping


----------



## Guest

Ginger Ben said:


> Alright you fvcking c0ck smokers I'll get a different avi up. Will take one tonight, what would you like? Three quarter ar5e shot??


Surprise us


----------



## Breda

R0B said:


> I meant they look big for you :lol: I'm tired  !
> 
> Thanks bro.
> 
> YES BEN CHANGE THAT FRECKLY AVI


You fcukin cnut... what dya mean they look big for me, They're fcukin tiny.... if your tired go have some blaze i'm sure you got some knockin about lol

His speckled avi is out dated the vest movement is over!!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> Take it now you pr**k.... full frontal bollock cuppage while tensing the gun that is cupping


You just wanna see my pubes don't you :tt2:


----------



## Guest

Breda said:


> You fcukin cnut... what dya mean they look big for me, They're fcukin tiny.... if your tired go have some blaze i'm sure you got some knockin about lol


LOL. Its the picture!

The BLAZE has been firmly taken away from me, the missus loves the stuff! Plus it kills your appetite so I don't want it :lol:


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


> You just wanna see my pubes don't you :tt2:


Thats the last thing i wanna see



R0B said:


> LOL. Its the picture!
> 
> The BLAZE has been firmly taken away from me, the missus loves the stuff! Plus it kills your appetite so I don't want it :lol:


i'm not sure if i should be flattered or p!ssed off :lol:

Put your foot down bro you tell that hoe that you will indiscriminatly pop blaze caps as and when you feel or you can bribe sexual favours out of her with it


----------



## Guest

Breda said:


> i'm not sure if i should be flattered or p!ssed off :lol:
> 
> Put your foot down bro you tell that hoe that you will indiscriminatly pop blaze caps as and when you feel or you can bribe sexual favours out of her with it


You can be both 

LOL, I leave her to it  She's 8st and she thinks she needs them, you don't argue with a woman! It just isn't worth it :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> Thats the last thing i wanna see
> 
> i'm not sure if i should be flattered or p!ssed off :lol:
> 
> Put your foot down bro you tell that hoe that you will indiscriminatly pop blaze caps as and when you feel or you can bribe sexual favours out of her with it


Its the last thing you will see, they'll burn your eyes! :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Tried to take some pics tonight but they just came out looking [email protected] so will try again to get something that actually resembles what i look like! (no jokes cnuts)


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Tried to take some pics tonight but they just came out looking [email protected] so will try again to get something that actually resembles what i look like! (no jokes cnuts)


----------



## Breda

Ginger [URL=Ben:2739275]Ben:2739275[/URL] said:


> Tried to take some pics tonight but they just came out looking [email protected] so will try again to get something that actually resembles what i look like! (no jokes cnuts)


Skinny cnut


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> Tried to take some pics tonight but they just came out looking [email protected] so will try again to get something that actually resembles what i look like! (no jokes cnuts)


Richie out of Happy Days


----------



## Ginger Ben

Bellends


----------



## Guest

Ginger Ben said:


> Tried to take some pics tonight but they just came out looking [email protected] so will try again to get something that actually resembles what i look like! (no jokes cnuts)


Funny isn't it?! Camera never justifies what you see yourself.


----------



## flinty90

R0B said:


> Funny isn't it?! Camera never justifies what you see yourself.[/quote
> 
> no mate i think he realised he was always a ginger pr1ck ....


----------



## Breda

flinty90:2739397 said:


> no mate i think he realised he was always a ginger pr1ck ....


No mate he realised he was an ugly, speckled, skinny, retard lookin, ginger pr**k..... Isn't that right Benjamin


----------



## Ginger Ben

Go fvck yourselves haters! 

2ml in chased down with a double

scoop shake! Back and bis tomorrow so thought I'd bang it in now and take advantage of the prop tomorrow!


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0B said:


> Funny isn't it?! Camera never justifies what you see yourself.


It genuinely is annoying I've got quite good defined calves but

Does it show on a photo? Does it fvck!

Baby oil required I think!


----------



## Guest

Ginger Ben said:


> It genuinely is annoying I've got quite good defined calves but
> 
> Does it show on a photo? Does it fvck!
> 
> Baby oil required I think!


Lol. Very annoying !!

My calfs are better than yours until proven otherwise


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0B said:


> Lol. Very annoying !!
> 
> My calfs are better than yours until proven otherwise


Haha right I will get a picture! I never train mine either, you'll be well jell


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Haha right I will get a picture! I never train mine either, you'll be well jell


my calves arent bad but your right they dont transfer in photos very well


----------



## Guest

Ginger Ben said:


> Haha right I will get a picture! I never train mine either, you'll be well jell


Prove it then 

I'm sacking legs off anyway !!


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0B said:


> Prove it then
> 
> I'm sacking legs off anyway !!


I said I'll get a picture (on leg day Pmsl!).

Going to follow the Breda training system eh?


----------



## Guest

Ginger Ben said:


> I said I'll get a picture (on leg day Pmsl!).
> 
> Going to follow the Breda training system eh?


Pussy! :lol:

Yes, yes I am 

I'm sacking squats off, dodgy knee keeps giving me jip!!


----------



## luther1

R0B said:


> Pussy! :lol:
> 
> Yes, yes I am
> 
> I'm sacking squats off, dodgy knee keeps giving me jip!!


I had a dodgy knee Rob,even wraps wouldn't help. Took a few months off squats but started taking glucosamine,jobs a goodn now


----------



## Guest

luther1 said:


> I had a dodgy knee Rob,even wraps wouldn't help. Took a few months off squats but started taking glucosamine,jobs a goodn now


I'll come back to them at some point, they just seem to cause a niggle for days after! Which is an annoyance more than anything !!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Up and at 'em ladies! Back and bis lined up for a drilling. Have a good one everybody


----------



## Guest

Ginger Ben said:


> Up and at 'em ladies! Back and bis lined up for a drilling. Have a good one everybody


Have fun!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Good session this morning, tired but powered through and broke a couple of PB's with it! :thumb:

Will post stats a bit later. Food today is right back on point, shake and a banana before gym, same again straight after and just had 6 whole eggs scrambled. Keeping carbs low at the moment so I don't bloat up too much and also want to lose some of the water I gained whilst eating [email protected] over NY.

Fasted cardio tomorrow morning will do 30-40 mins on the cross trainer, steady pace and just nail as many calories as I can.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Just been and hired a black tie suit for a party at the weekend. Bloody 44" jacket!! Not happy!! My 44" suit jacket at home however doesn't fit anymore so I'm guessing theirs are on the big side....... :cursing:  :cursing:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Back and Biceps session from this morning -

Warm up - 1000m row and rotator cuff exercises

Wide Grip Pull Ups - 15, 15, 15, 11+4 - PB - will have 4 sets of 15 soon I reckon

Single Arm Dumbbell rows - ([email protected], [email protected]), [email protected] (grip went), [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] (with straps) - PB for reps at this weight

Hammer Strength Pull Downs (isolateral palms facing up) - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

Deads - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] - just going for nice volume and form today with comfy weight, felt good and did the job at the end of the workout

EZ Bar Preacher Curls with Fat Grips - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]+2 negs, [email protected]+1 neg as slow as I could until I basically dropped the bar

Done!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Taurine ordered today, will be here tomorrow with another bucket of protein! Dbol definitely works even if the test is bunk as pumps are intense in the gym!


----------



## Guest

Ginger Ben said:


> Taurine ordered today, will be here tomorrow with another bucket of protein! Dbol definitely works even if the test is bunk as pumps are intense in the gym!


Should of ordered some nitric oxide :whistling:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0B said:


> Should of ordered some nitric oxide :whistling:


Got some, been jabbing it for 3 weeks now! :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Right off to bed. Cardio tomorrow morning, can't wait........


----------



## Guest

Ginger Ben said:


> Right off to bed. Cardio tomorrow morning, can't wait........


Sweet dreams


----------



## Ginger Ben

Hoping for filthy ones!


----------



## Guest

Ginger Ben said:


> Hoping for filthy ones!


Breda on fatstuff.... You dirty cnut!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0B said:


> Breda on fatstuff.... You dirty cnut!!


Just vommed in my mouth!! Lol

Oh and 24 hour delayed pip! I'm kind of pleased!!


----------



## Fatstuff

R0B said:


> Breda on fatstuff.... You dirty cnut!!


in cuffed jeans and toms


----------



## Guest

Ginger Ben said:


> Just vommed in my mouth!! Lol
> 
> Oh and 24 hour delayed pip! I'm kind of pleased!!


I hope the pip keeps you up lol.

Only joking 

Think I'm going to try a glute jab this week !! Yep, **** tendencies coming through


----------



## Fatstuff

i may do a glute jab tomorrow, never done one


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> i may do a glute jab tomorrow, never done one


Get some 2" pins ya pair of fat cnuts! Lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

3lbs down from Tuesday! That's the sh1tty water weight from Xmas gone. Back on the bulking train now!


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0B said:


> Think I'm going to try a glute jab this week !! Yep, **** tendencies coming through


Luth did a glut jab recently I think, he can help you with squirting things up your ar5e :whistling:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Upping the dbol to 40mg from today, just fancy it!

So far food today has been one of my bulk shakes - 3 scoops whey, 100g oats and a good tablespoon of natural peanut butter - 839 cals, 91g protein, 79g carbs and 21g fat! Good start to the day.


----------



## Ginger Ben

6 whole eggs scrambled at 10:30am and just tucking into a jacket spud with chilli and a bit of cheese! :drool:


----------



## Ginger Ben

So started third week of test on Tuesday, reckon it should start to really kick in by the end of this week. What does everybody else think? How long did it take for you to start noticing 'real' effects?

No olive oil jokes, this is a serious post! :lol:


----------



## Fatstuff

4th week i think tbf


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> 4th week i think tbf


That's fine, just a bit worried the chemtech gear might be ar5e water. Seen a few people saying its g2g and others saying its underdosed rubbish. I know its always the same with a newish lab and there aren't many reviews about tbf


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


> So started third week of test on Tuesday, reckon it should start to really kick in by the end of this week. What does everybody else think? How long did it take for you to start noticing 'real' effects?
> 
> No olive oil jokes, this is a serious post! :lol:


Week 4ish mate i'm smashin pb's all over the shop


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> Week 4ish mate i'm smashin pb's all over the shop


Nice one mate, thanks. I've hit a few recently too, not big ones but just things like DB rows and pull ups. Thought it might have been the dbol starting to kick in and offering a bit of help with the 'smaller' lifts. Looking forward to squatting 150 and coming up so fast the bar goes through the ceiling.......that happens on gear right?? :rolleye:


----------



## Ginger Ben

On another subject where have you cnuts been all day? Been speaking to myself for fvcking hours and thought I was going mad?!?! Don't tell me you're busy working!


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


> That's fine, just a bit worried the chemtech gear might be ar5e water. Seen a few people saying its g2g and others saying its underdosed rubbish. I know its always the same with a newish lab and there aren't many reviews about tbf


Stop worryin you daft cnut it takes time and it sneaks up on you... 1 night you'll be in the gym and boom!!! Pb next night Boooooom!!! another pb. Be patient bro


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


> On another subject where have you cnuts been all day? Been speaking to myself for fvcking hours and thought I was going mad?!?! Don't tell me you're busy working!


Busy working you cnut


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> Busy working you cnut


fvck off are you!


----------



## Fatstuff

where da toms at!??


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> Stop worryin you daft cnut it takes time and it sneaks up on you... 1 night you'll be in the gym and boom!!! Pb next night Boooooom!!! another pb. Be patient bro


I know it takes a while to kick in, that's fine, it was more the gear I was worried about I suppose. Seen it with a few sources now so guess it's getting a bit more widespread.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> where da toms at!??


Happy Xmas!


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


> Nice one mate, thanks. I've hit a few recently too, not big ones but just things like DB rows and pull ups. Thought it might have been the dbol starting to kick in and offering a bit of help with the 'smaller' lifts. Looking forward to squatting 150 and coming up so fast the bar goes through the ceiling.......that happens on gear right?? :rolleye:


Well done for the pb's mate... a pb is a pb whether its 50kg or .5kg.

Where is your squat at at the minute mate ive had to lower mine to a measly 130kg because my knees are feeling sore (i must be doing them wrong) will be adding weight slowly


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> Well done for the pb's mate... a pb is a pb whether its 50kg or .5kg.
> 
> Where is your squat at at the minute mate ive had to lower mine to a measly 130kg because my knees are feeling sore (i must be doing them wrong) will be adding weight slowly


Cheers mate. My squat is sh1t if I'm honest. I can probably do a rep or two at 140 currently (used to be better) but it's a lift I've just never really got on well with in terms of progression. I'm repping at 120 at the moment comfortably for 6 so for legs tomorrow I'll try a few at 130 and see how it feels.

It's one I've got my sights on this year to make some big improvements with!


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


> fvck off are you!


Busy workin on gettin my dick wet this weekend (you wouldnt know anything about that bein ginger n all) but thats why i havent posted much lately


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> Busy workin on gettin my dick wet this weekend (you wouldnt know anything about that bein ginger n all) but thats why i havent posted much lately


Where is it Luther lives again?


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


> Cheers mate. My squat is sh1t if I'm honest. I can probably do a rep or two at 140 currently (used to be better) but it's a lift I've just never really got on well with in terms of progression. I'm repping at 120 at the moment comfortably for 6 so for legs tomorrow I'll try a few at 130 and see how it feels.
> 
> It's one I've got my sights on this year to make some big improvements with!


I hate squatting prefer leg press but, its the leg press that fcuked my knees a went very heavy for 10 sets about 2 months back and i havent recovered yet... My legs dont like growin tho man fcukin hate them... CNUTS!!!

Mate stop fcukin about stick the 130 on the bar and rep the sh!t out of it... if 120 is comfortable for 6 130 should be uncomfortable for 6 man


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


> Where is it Luther lives again?


A stair well


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> I hate squatting prefer leg press but, its the leg press that fcuked my knees a went very heavy for 10 sets about 2 months back and i havent recovered yet... My legs dont like growin tho man fcukin hate them... CNUTS!!!
> 
> Mate stop fcukin about stick the 130 on the bar and rep the sh!t out of it... if 120 is comfortable for 6 130 should be uncomfortable for 6 man


The leg press is the reason my squat is so sh1t. I much preferred it (more comfortable, heavier weights etc) so did that with no squats for ages. Went back to squats and realised that strength from leg press means little to nothing when it comes to squatting! Hence now wanting to build my squat back up again.


----------



## Ginger Ben

So food today has been good -

Bulk shake (as above)

6 whole eggs

jacket spud with chilli and a bit of cheese

banana

single scoop shake

Greek Yoghurt (0 fat) with some natty PB and a scoop of whey

30mg dbol - 1 more to go with dinner

which tonight is rib eye steak, sweet potatoe wedges and a load of broccoli

Probably have one more scoop of whey before bed

:cool2:


----------



## Guest

Ginger Ben said:


> So food today has been good -
> 
> Bulk shake (as above)
> 
> 6 whole eggs
> 
> jacket spud with chilli and a bit of cheese
> 
> banana
> 
> single scoop shake
> 
> Greek Yoghurt (0 fat) with some natty PB and a scoop of whey
> 
> 30mg dbol - 1 more to go with dinner
> 
> which tonight is rib eye steak, sweet potatoe wedges and a load of broccoli
> 
> Probably have one more scoop of whey before bed
> 
> :cool2:


Enjoy the steak!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Dinner done - 7oz steak, 5oz gammon steak, sweet spud wedges, garlic mushroom and tender stem broccoli!


----------



## Guest

Ginger Ben said:


> Dinner done - 7oz steak, 5oz gammon steak, sweet spud wedges, garlic mushroom and tender stem broccoli!
> 
> View attachment 71565


Looks blooming gorgeous!


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0B said:


> Looks blooming gorgeous!


Still hungry, is that bad?!?!


----------



## Guest

Ginger Ben said:


> Still hungry, is that bad?!?!


Shake with a teaspoon of PB


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0B said:


> Shake with a teaspoon of PB


Teaspoons are for women! :lol:

Will have that before i hit the hay!


----------



## Guest

Ginger Ben said:


> Teaspoons are for women! :lol:
> 
> Will have that before i hit the hay!


Didn't want to go ott !

Have 2 ladles worth ya fat cnut!


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0B said:


> Didn't want to go ott !
> 
> Have 2 ladles worth ya fat cnut!


lol probably hit 3500 cals today so maybe one ladies worth will be enough!


----------



## Guest

Ginger Ben said:


> lol probably hit 3500 cals today so maybe one ladies worth will be enough!


Anyway, were are these pics ya ******!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Decided to do chest and tris tomorrow. Plan is something like this

Heavy DB press - 4x6-8

Weighted dips - 4x6-12 - starting at 20kg and working up whilst dropping reps. Be nice to hit something like [email protected] on the last set!

Decline or incline bench - 75% of max with really slow controlled reps - 3x8-12

DB flys for good stretch out - 3x10-15

skulls - 4x8-12

Superset straight bar press downs - 3x6-10

Superset overhead rope extensions - 3x10-15

That will do the job I reckon!


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0B said:


> Anyway, were are these pics ya ******!


haha and I'm the ******!! :whistling:

Took some more tonight but they really do look ****. I don't care how i look as such what i care about is the picture not looking like i do. Still a work in progress I'm afraid!


----------



## luther1

They do say the camera adds 10lbs. You must have half a dozen cameras on you in your avi you fat cnut


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> They do say the camera adds 10lbs. You must have half a dozen cameras on you in your avi you fat cnut


Yeah it adds muscle, wanna borrow it?


----------



## luther1

Obviously only on your legs then.


----------



## Guest

Ginger Ben said:


> haha and I'm the ******!! :whistling:
> 
> Took some more tonight but they really do look ****. I don't care how i look as such what i care about is the picture not looking like i do. Still a work in progress I'm afraid!


Get some up you sour faced pu55y! 



luther1 said:


> They do say the camera adds 10lbs. You must have half a dozen cameras on you in your avi you fat cnut


You need to at least update your AVI 

In fact, that goes to both of you!

Getting bored with them now :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> Obviously only on your legs then.


cnut. You actually to the gym yet now youre on the go potion? You're workouts are more of a mystery than Lord Lucan


----------



## luther1

R0B said:


> Get some up you sour faced pu55y!
> 
> You need to at least update your AVI
> 
> In fact, that goes to both of you!
> 
> Getting bored with them now :lol:


If i looked like you you silly little cnut,i wouldn't even have an avi up.


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0B said:


> Get some up you sour faced pu55y!
> 
> You need to at least update your AVI
> 
> In fact, that goes to both of you!
> 
> Getting bored with them now :lol:


Look mate if you need a tug go to www.biggaybodybuilders.com and get it out of your system, I am not your personal [email protected] bank! :lol:


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> cnut. You actually to the gym yet now youre on the go potion? You're workouts are more of a mystery than Lord Lucan


I was like a fish out water. Or a ginger Ben not in a cake shop. Gear was my calling and the gym is my Graceland. New pic soon you mother hubbards so don't [email protected] over it please


----------



## Guest

luther1 said:


> If i looked like you you silly little cnut,i wouldn't even have an avi up.


Someones jelly 



Ginger Ben said:


> Look mate if you need a tug go to www.biggaybodybuilders.com and get it out of your system, I am not your personal [email protected] bank! :lol:


Link doesn't work, what a waste of a semi ! :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> I was like a fish out water. Or a ginger Ben not in a cake shop. *Gear was my calling and the gym is my Graceland.* New pic soon you mother hubbards so don't [email protected] over it please


You sound like Uriel, only he knows what he's talking about and how to train


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0B said:


> Someones jelly
> 
> Link doesn't work, what a waste of a semi ! :lol:


haha only a semi? More test needed!!


----------



## flinty90

hows things going in here then chaps ???


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> You sound like Uriel, only he knows what he's talking about and how to train


I can't get my fcuking great big head through the door as it is,can you imagine how i'd be if i'd been taking gear as long as that deltless pigeon chested cnut?


----------



## Guest

Ginger Ben said:


> haha only a semi? More test needed!!


My semi is your fcuking raging hard on! :lol:



flinty90 said:


> hows things going in here then chaps ???


Well mate, ben can't even get a calf shot up as he is a big gay.

Apart from that he's gone back to work and been on here all day!


----------



## flinty90

R0B said:


> My semi is your fcuking raging hard on! :lol:
> 
> Well mate, ben can't even get a calf shot up as he is a big gay.
> 
> Apart from that he's gone back to work and been on here all day!


got to have calves to take a pic mate !!!


----------



## luther1

flinty90 said:


> got to have calves to take a pic mate !!!


Not necessarily.You put a pic up of yours


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> got to have calves to take a pic mate !!!


These are bigger!


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> Not necessarily.You put a pic up of yours


well at least you noticed them X


----------



## Ginger Ben

Hold on gays just got a couple of pics to put up!


----------



## flinty90

oh and Luther shouldnt you be in this thread mate ??? there waiting for your advice X

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/161351-skinny-people-only.html


----------



## luther1

flinty90 said:


> oh and Luther shouldnt you be in this thread mate ??? there waiting for your advice X
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/161351-skinny-people-only.html


you [email protected] My [email protected] are bigger than that lot. And Roblet


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> you [email protected] The [email protected] that comes out of my mouth is bigger than that lot. And Roblet


TRUE !!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Warm up your pathetic semi's gentlemen!


----------



## Guest

Ginger Ben said:


> Warm up your pathetic semi's gentlemen!
> 
> View attachment 71572
> View attachment 71573


Good lad!

Ginger face too :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0B said:


> Good lad!
> 
> Ginger face too :lol:


Yep, that's my actual face!

Cheers!


----------



## flinty90

fcuk me mate the ginger hairs on your chest made me sick X


----------



## Guest

Ginger Ben said:


> Yep, that's my actual face!
> 
> Cheers!


She's a lucky girl :lol:


----------



## luther1

I just caughed up a fur ball. One word porky. Arimidex


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> I just caughed up a fur ball. One word porky. Arimidex


SPEAKING of this ^^^ Rob i have armidex mate saturday !!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Cnuts all of you


----------



## Guest

luther1 said:


> I just caughed up a fur ball. One word porky. Fit!


Fixed 

Get a room you two !


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> SPEAKING of this ^^^ Rob i have armidex mate saturday !!!


Mines on order!


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> SPEAKING of this ^^^ Rob i have armidex mate saturday !!!


LOL - I was going to update you on that


----------



## luther1

You muppets are lucky i'm $hit on a computer


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> I just caughed up a fur ball. One word porky. Arimidex


Gagging on Uri's pubes i expect the amount of time you spend in his journal sucking his c0ck


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> Mines on order!


Cancel it and go straight in for the op


----------



## Guest

luther1 said:


> You muppets are lucky i'm $hit on top of a woman


Fixed


----------



## Breda

Ginger cnut see how easy it is to change your avi


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> Cancel it and go straight in for the op


That full, broad look you are referring to is called muscle. It would look silly on your aids victim frame but on me with my man's physique it looks the business! :001_tt2:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> Ginger cnut see how easy it is to change your avi


fvck me you're black!!!


----------



## luther1

Jamie Foxx is in the house!


----------



## Guest

Ginger Ben said:


> fvck me you're black!!!


Looks angry too!



luther1 said:


> Jamie Foxx is in the house!


Na, Biggie is in da house


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> fvck me you're black!!!


If you look very closely,hes got a t-shirt on


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> fvck me you're skinny and black!!!


bit harsh mate !!! not his fault he is skinny !!!


----------



## Breda

Right you lot are cnuts I was trying to demonstrate to our skinny p!ssy friend how easy it is to change his avi... Well fcuk the lot of you I need to train


----------



## luther1

Breda said:


> Right you lot are cnuts I was trying to demonstrate to our skinny p!ssy friend how easy it is to change his avi... Well fcuk the lot of you I need to train


We just thought you had got a new camera for Xmas. When i say ''got'', i mean stole


----------



## Breda

luther1:2746490 said:


> We just thought you had got a new camera for Xmas. When i say ''got'', i mean stole


I do not steal you anerexic cnut I rob and rape your fcukin women

Get your facts right before you go spreading rumors


----------



## flinty90

Breda said:


> Right you lot are cnuts I was trying to demonstrate to our skinny p!ssy friend how easy it is to change his avi... *Well fcuk the lot of you I need to train*


DAM RIGHT YOU DO tiny !!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> Right you lot are cnuts I was trying to demonstrate to our skinny p!ssy friend how easy it is to change his avi... Well fcuk the lot of you *I need to train*


*
*

Off to kfc to work your jaw again eh?


----------



## Rick89

Ginger ben looking hench in new avi bud

are you a real viking by the way

looking good in here bud great work


----------



## Breda

flinty90:2746522 said:


> DAM RIGHT YOU DO tiny !!!


You slack twice a week training cnut... You have no room for mockery mate... Go lay a fcukin pipe and go to bed lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

Rick89 said:


> Ginger ben looking hench in new avi bud
> 
> are you a real viking by the way
> 
> looking good in here bud great work


Thanks mate nice to get a compliment for a change! 

I'm half Irish (dad) but not fully Viking I'm afraid!

Amongst the abuse is some actual training info etc so well done if you found it


----------



## flinty90

Breda said:


> You slack twice a week training cnut... You have no room for mockery mate... Go lay a fcukin pipe and go to bed lol


My twice a week more than matches your fcukin chest and bicep session ya narrow backed cnut XX


----------



## Ginger Ben

Right bed time for me. No doubt speak to the more work shy of you during the day tomorrow. So I'll see you all then!


----------



## Breda

Ginger [URL=Ben:2746523]Ben:2746523[/URL] said:


> Off to kfc to work your jaw again eh?


Cnut


----------



## Breda

Ginger [URL=Ben:2746523]Ben:2746523[/URL] said:


> Off to kfc to work your jaw again eh?


Be careful or I'll be comin to your joys to work your Mrs' back door


----------



## Guest

Breda said:


> Be careful or I'll be comin to your joys to work your Mrs' back door


Who's this Joy you speak of......

:lol:


----------



## Breda

R0B:2746586 said:


> Who's this Joy you speak of......
> 
> :lol:


I believe joy belongs to the typo family... You may have heard of them... Very prominent around this time


----------



## Guest

Breda said:


> I believe joy belongs to the typo family... You may have heard of them... Very prominent around this time


Guessed as much!

Get training you slack [email protected] Then come back on here and spam several pages of this Irish journal


----------



## Breda

R0B:2746599 said:


> Guessed as much!
> 
> Get training you slack [email protected] Then come back on here and spam several pages of this Irish journal


Will do and tell flinty not to go to bed the tired non training fcukers


----------



## Ginger Ben

On way to gym and forgotten fvcking dipping belt! Knackers. Oh well db between the feet it is.

Morning all. It's Friday!!!


----------



## Breda

Ginger [URL=Ben:2746999]Ben:2746999[/URL] said:


> On way to gym and forgotten fvcking dipping belt! Knackers. Oh well db between the feet it is.
> 
> Morning all. It's Friday!!!


Silly boy

Y u up so fcukin early?

I can't sleep, my sleep has been p!ss poor since starting this cycle

Enjoy your session mate


----------



## strongmanmatt

Morning all.

I've been up hours lol, having my eggs and morning coffee.


----------



## Guest

Ginger Ben said:


> On way to gym and forgotten fvcking dipping belt! Knackers. Oh well db between the feet it is.
> 
> Morning all. It's Friday!!!


Dipping belt, gay as fcuk! You hold the weight in between your teeth 



Breda said:


> Silly boy
> 
> Y u up so fcukin early?
> 
> I can't sleep, my sleep has been p!ss poor since starting this cycle
> 
> Enjoy your session mate


Can't beat those sides pmsl!

I went to sleep at 1.30 after smashing her in, then the frickin' youngest gets up at 4.00!   :cursing:


----------



## strongmanmatt

some good TV at 4am in the Morning in there!


----------



## Breda

strongmanmatt:2747039 said:


> some good TV at 4am in the Morning in there!


Babestation ain't half bad mate


----------



## Breda

Rob mate the most I've managed so far is 6 hours uninterrupted but I do feel wide awake in the morning so not all bad


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0B said:


> Dipping belt, gay as fcuk! You hold the weight in between your teeth


Unlike you weak fat cnuts I am able to lift more than my own body weight on dips and chins so need a dipping belt! 

Managed to borrow one of one of the PT's :thumbup1:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> Silly boy
> 
> Y u up so fcukin early?
> 
> I can't sleep, my sleep has been p!ss poor since starting this cycle
> 
> Enjoy your session mate


That's the time I go to the gym mate, have to get it done before work as its too fvcking busy afterwards and I would rather just go home and eat than go to the gym after a day in the office. Bit of a pain in the ar5e but it works well enough.

My sleep seems to be going in phases, slept really well since Monday but last night I was all over the place. I'm tired but I just can't seem to switch my brain off to actually drop off. Still I'll take that as a side as the upside seems to be worth it so far! :thumb:


----------



## Ginger Ben

strongmanmatt said:


> Morning all.
> 
> I've been up hours lol, having my eggs and morning coffee.


Welcome to the breakfast club!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Today's chest and tris session. I felt like a man possessed today, strength up and felt really good. something has started kicking in as smashed pb's all over the place :thumb:

Dumbbell Incline Bench - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] - pb here, never pressed the 46's before let alone for 3 sets of good reps!

Weighted Dips - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] - PB for reps at 40kg!

Incline Barbell bench - ([email protected]), [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] - light weight as did these really slowly and took bar right to chest to get stretch and squeeze at top, felt good.

DB Flys - 3 sets of 15 @ 16kg each side - not heavy just wanted to get a good stretch and squeeze again

Inc skulls - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] - weight not including the ez bar

Straight bar press downs - 3 sets of 12 @45.5 which is the stack on the cable tower - PB!

Everything felt strong and easy today (relatively speaking), grip has also improved loads since using the fat gripz for a few weeks. Didn't use them today and just noticed on db bench especially how much stronger my wrists and forearms felt and how secure the db felt in my hand. All good!

Happy chappy! :bounce:


----------



## Guest

Breda said:


> Rob mate the most I've managed so far is 6 hours uninterrupted but I do feel wide awake in the morning so not all bad


Annoying isn't it! When I did a dbol only in June/July it was bad lol. Hot Nights and increased temp, it's not nice :lol: :lol:

I seem to have got used to the body temp now which is good 



Ginger Ben said:


> Unlike you weak fat cnuts I am able to lift more than my own body weight on dips and chins so need a dipping belt!
> 
> Managed to borrow one of one of the PT's :thumbup1:


PMSL! I'd out chin ya 

TBH I need to put dips & chins back into my routine. So thanks for the reminder :thumbup1:



Ginger Ben said:


> Today's chest and tris session. I felt like a man possessed today, strength up and felt really good. something has started kicking in as smashed pb's all over the place :thumb:
> 
> Dumbbell Incline Bench - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] - pb here, never pressed the 46's before let alone for 3 sets of good reps!
> 
> Weighted Dips - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] - PB for reps at 40kg!
> 
> Incline Barbell bench - ([email protected]), [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] - light weight as did these really slowly and took bar right to chest to get stretch and squeeze at top, felt good.
> 
> DB Flys - 3 sets of 15 @ 16kg each side - not heavy just wanted to get a good stretch and squeeze again
> 
> Inc skulls - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] - weight not including the ez bar
> 
> Straight bar press downs - 3 sets of 12 @45.5 which is the stack on the cable tower - PB!
> 
> Everything felt strong and easy today (relatively speaking), grip has also improved loads since using the fat gripz for a few weeks. Didn't use them today and just noticed on db bench especially how much stronger my wrists and forearms felt and how secure the db felt in my hand. All good!
> 
> Happy chappy! :bounce:


Good session slim!

Can you put your AVI in black and white, my eyes are burning :tt2:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0B said:


> PMSL! I'd out chin ya
> 
> If you ever did them.....plus you weight 10 stone soaking wet...... :rolleye:
> 
> How many do you do then, when you do them?
> 
> TBH I need to put dips & chins back into my routine. So thanks for the reminder :thumbup1:
> 
> Good session slim!
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Can you put your AVI in black and white, my eyes are burning :tt2:


pmsl I don't know why I look bright red in that picture tbh I am whiter than white due to my ginger genes so it seems a bit odd. We have down lighters in the hall so maybe I got burnt taking my shirt off?? :laugh:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Hmm tried to multi quote and fvcked it up.


----------



## Guest

Ginger Ben said:


> If you ever did them.....plus you weight 10 stone soaking wet...... :rolleye:
> 
> How many do you do then, when you do them?


I'd go in at 10x3 Bodyweight 



Ginger Ben said:


> pmsl I don't know why I look bright red in that picture tbh I am whiter than white due to my ginger genes so it seems a bit odd. We have down lighters in the hall so maybe I got burnt taking my shirt off?? :laugh:


That's it, blame the light!



Ginger Ben said:


> Hmm tried to multi quote and fvcked it up.


Yes, your sh1t! Do some work :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0B said:


> I'd go in at 10x3 Bodyweight
> 
> So repping at 50kg total?? I weigh twice that you skinny cnut! :laugh:
> 
> That's it, blame the light!
> 
> Yes, your sh1t! Do some work :lol:


Did it work this time?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Ginger Ben said:


> Did it work this time?


No......


----------



## Guest

Ginger Ben said:


> Did it work this time?


You are...



Ginger Ben said:


> No......


Poo at this


----------



## Ginger Ben

fvck it, it's a sh1t feature anyway :whistling:


----------



## Guest

Ginger Ben said:


> fvck it, it's a sh1t feature anyway :whistling:


Yeah it is... Like your lats


----------



## Ginger Ben

For those interested - Westin Gourmet burgers are the business!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0B said:


> Yeah it is... Like your lats


The irony of your comment next to a picture of your narrow sparrows back is almost too much to handle! :lol:


----------



## Guest

Ginger Ben said:


> The irony of your comment next to a picture of your narrow sparrows back is almost too much to handle! :lol:


True.

:lol:


----------



## Breda

Just copy and paste into a new quote you stupid ginger cnut


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0B said:


> Yeah it is... Like your lats


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> Just copy and paste into a new quote you stupid ginger cnut


Will try that, thanks for the technical input


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


> Will try that, thanks for the technical input


Any time Red Back


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> Any time Red Back


Fvck off, it's high dose test flush....... :whistling:


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Unlike you weak fat cnuts I am able to lift more than my own body weight on dips and chins so need a dipping belt!
> 
> Managed to borrow one of one of the PT's :thumbup1:


not fcukin hard to lift your own weight when your a skinny cnut though is it Abs pmsl !!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> not fcukin hard to lift your own weight when your a skinny cnut though is it Abs pmsl !!!


Don't see you doing it in your routines ya fat weak knacker!


----------



## Milky

I must remember dips you know, everytime l forget something on my routine !


----------



## Ginger Ben

Milky said:


> I must remember dips you know, everytime l forget something on my routine !


I love them. really good for supersetting with something or just going heavy at the start to knackere your tris. I'm quite anal about my routine and tend to plan it out before I go in as I used to always miss stuff too and it pi55ed me off.


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> I love them. really good for supersetting with something or just going heavy at the start to knackere your tris. I'm quite anal about my routine and tend to plan it out before I go in as *I used to always miss stuff too and it pi55ed me off.*


what like picking the fcukin weights up ???


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Don't see you doing it in your routines ya fat weak knacker!


WEAK , WEAK pmsl dont make me laugh Abs !!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> WEAK , WEAK pmsl dont make me laugh Abs !!!


Do some weighted pulls next back session then chubbles and see how you get on


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Do some weighted pulls next back session then chubbles and see how you get on


ok mate i will put weights on and do some, then you put weights on that get you up to my 17 stone and then the weight im also adding and we will see who does most XX


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> ok mate i will put weights on and do some, then you put weights on that get you up to my 17 stone and then the weight im also adding and we will see who does most XX


Why should I have to lift your hairy ar5e as well as my own??


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Why should I have to lift your hairy ar5e as well as my own??


Oh sorry mate i thought you were awesome lol X


----------



## flinty90

To be fair mate i do wide grip pull ups now and again, even though i do them slightly different on the smith machine as we have no pull up bar in the gym, thats why i tend not to do them so much in my routines, i will be doing them now though mate as one of my compunds for back... but they wont be weighted i have to admit !!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> Oh sorry mate i thought you were awesome lol X


Did you? You fvcking flirty cnut


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> To be fair mate i do wide grip pull ups now and again, even though i do them slightly different on the smith machine as we have no pull up bar in the gym, thats why i tend not to do them so much in my routines, i will be doing them now though mate as one of my compunds for back... but they wont be weighted i have to admit !!!


Do you do them like an inverted row then mate with your feet on a bench and then pulling your body (whilst keeping straight back) towards the bar?

You can rest plates on your chest to do that. Works quite well if you don't have a bar.


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Do you do them like an inverted row then mate with your feet on a bench and then pulling your body (whilst keeping straight back) towards the bar?
> 
> You can rest plates on your chest to do that. Works quite well if you don't have a bar.


similair except i have my feet higher on the bench than my chest so its like a proper chin up and if i was to weight myself i could rest it onto my lap/groin ... if i was only doing 6-8 reps i could weight them easily i think.. but doing 4 sets of 15's i cant !!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Ok I get it. Good exercise!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Weekend off the gym as going to a surprise 30th birthday tonight. Determined not to drink so let's see how well I do!


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> Weekend off the gym as going to a surprise 30th birthday tonight. Determined not to drink so let's see how well I do!


Determined not to drink means you will.Not going to drink means you won't. So,you're going to a surprise 30th birthday party tonight and going to drink aren't you? You cnut


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> Determined not to drink means you will.Not going to drink means you won't. So,you're going to a surprise 30th birthday party tonight and going to drink aren't you? You cnut


Lol not going to drink means I'll feel guilty if I have a couple. Determined not to means I can have a couple of vodkas and slim tonic to get the social lubricant flowing but not get [email protected]

More concerned about getting enough grub in to me today to be fair though.


----------



## Guest

Well have a good night buddy!

Enjoy the pop


----------



## luther1

Some of us can go New Years eve without drinking. Thankyou:thumb:


----------



## Guest

luther1 said:


> Some of us can go New Years eve without drinking. Thankyou:thumb:


x2

6 Years running :lol:


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> Some of us can go New Years eve without drinking. Thankyou:thumb:


yes we can luther, seems like Abs here as a bit of a problem dont it !!! with the drinkypoos !!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Pmsl you cnuts. It's called living a normal life 

It's not helped any of you look any good so I'd get to the pub if I were you


----------



## Ginger Ben

Mixed grill for the big ginger bloke table 5. That's right love, that's for me! 

Smashed it (the meal!). That should help top up today's cals and protein as forgot to bring any shakes with me!!

Left most of the chips though, well some of them......


----------



## flinty90

now onto the guinness hey Abs ???


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> now onto the guinness hey Abs ???


Lol no I'm driving tonight now so no drinking at all for me, hence the cheat lunch! Would rather the good cals from food than rubbish ones from booze any day!


----------



## Guest

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol no I'm driving tonight now so no drinking at all for me, hence the cheat lunch! Would rather the good cals from food than rubbish ones from booze any day!


Good lad!

Down Soho again.... or Kings Cross to spice things up a little :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0B said:


> Good lad!
> 
> Down Soho again.... or Kings Cross to spice things up a little :lol:


Back home now. Had to drag this fvcking journal out from the third page! Who are all these newbies!?! Lol good to see lots of people on the forum really makes it good.

Just had lunch of 3/4's of a chicken (allowed the mrs some scraps) with vegetable couscous, 2 boiled eggs and 20mg dbol! Lunch of kings.

Great party last night stone cold sober and still managed a boogie or two! Got them moves like Pavarotti.

Out to watch banger racing tonight think they've got buses! Will be a right laugh.


----------



## Guest

Ginger Ben said:


> Back home now. Had to drag this fvcking journal out from the third page! Who are all these newbies!?! Lol good to see lots of people on the forum really makes it good.
> 
> Just had lunch of 3/4's of a chicken (allowed the mrs some scraps) with vegetable couscous, 2 boiled eggs and 20mg dbol! Lunch of kings.
> 
> Great party last night stone cold sober and still managed a boogie or two! Got them moves like Pavarotti.
> 
> Out to watch banger racing tonight think they've got buses! Will be a right laugh.


"Ginge has those move like Pava, those moves like Pava" - Add Music 

Banger racing is funny as hell, enjoy it mate!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Hahaha. Yeah it is great but just

Found out that buses are cancelled! [email protected] Still may go for stock cars buy lest be honest the crashes are the best bit!! 

Good weekend mate?


----------



## Guest

Ginger Ben said:


> Hahaha. Yeah it is great but just
> 
> Found out that buses are cancelled! [email protected] Still may go for stock cars buy lest be honest the crashes are the best bit!!
> 
> Good weekend mate?


Hell yeah! That's why I watch F1 :lol:

Yes thanks buddy, back to work tomorrow! So early session tomorrow, got a bloody sh1tter of a week! Especially Friday ...... Skegness PMSL!?!


----------



## Milky

Just popped in to say hello mate..


----------



## Ginger Ben

Milky said:


> Just popped in to say hello mate..


Always a pleasure Milky. Hows things with you?


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0B said:


> Hell yeah! That's why I watch F1 :lol:
> 
> Yes thanks buddy, back to work tomorrow! So early session tomorrow, got a bloody sh1tter of a week! Especially Friday ...... Skegness PMSL!?!


I watch that to get me to drop off on a sunday afternoon! 

Oh back to work, that'll be a shcok to the system. Will be busy on the YSL counter too i expect with all the sales on?? Got your man tan ready?


----------



## Guest

Ginger Ben said:


> I watch that to get me to drop off on a sunday afternoon!
> 
> Oh back to work, that'll be a shcok to the system. Will be busy on the YSL counter too i expect with all the sales on?? Got your man tan ready?


Na, I'll be on the Gucci counter chatting up all the wags


----------



## Milky

Ginger Ben said:


> Always a pleasure Milky. Hows things with you?


Fu#king fantastic mate...


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0B said:


> Na, I'll be on the Gucci counter choosing a new man bag


Fair do's mate, what ever floats your boat.. :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Milky said:


> Fu#king fantastic mate...


Glad to hear it! Back in the zone then?? Hows the slin going, not killed yourself yet so only other option must be becoming a monster!! :thumbup1:


----------



## Milky

Ginger Ben said:


> Glad to hear it! Back in the zone then?? Hows the slin going, not killed yourself yet so only other option must be becoming a monster!! :thumbup1:


Only had 2 shots mate so cant really judge yet.

Had a cracking session with Dave this morning, did back, nearly made him throw up... :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Milky said:


> Only had 2 shots mate so cant really judge yet.
> 
> Had a cracking session with Dave this morning, did back, nearly made him throw up... :lol:


Nice, always good to put somebody through the mill a bit, they bounce back stronger next time.


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> Only had 2 shots mate so cant really judge yet.
> 
> Had a cracking session with Dave this morning, did back, *nearly* made him throw up... :lol:


Fcukin loser Nearly isnt good enough bro lol X


----------



## Ginger Ben

bulk shake going down nicely, not as nicely as ROB's Mrs but that's a different story


----------



## Milky

flinty90 said:


> Fcukin loser Nearly isnt good enough bro lol X


Mate he's 21 stone !

He takes some sh*t let me tell you !!


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> Mate he's 21 stone !
> 
> He takes some sh*t let me tell you !!


should have the big cnut puking in half hour then bro lol X


----------



## Ginger Ben

Cheeky 20ml more test on the way, not sure I'll need it all but have used more of the chemtech than i thought i would so thought better stock up. Adex on way too for when i come off the dbol.

Legs tomorrow morning, nice start to the gym and working week!

Thinking

Squats - 4 sets of 10-15 reps

Romanian deads - 4 sets of 10-15 reps

Leg Press - 3 sets at a good weight (based on previous sessions numbers) balls out to failure, aiming for 8 reps each set, slow negs etc, really fvck up the quads

Wwighted bench step ups - 3 sets of 20 (10 each side)

SMith calf raises - 3 sets of 10-15

Going more more reps in this session as want to hit deads hard this week and am planning to alternate heavy squat and dead sessions each week to allow cns recovery. Not sure how it will go but it makes sense so will suck it and see!

Edit - chosen PC Tri test this time


----------



## Milky

Just got 20 ml Of that myself mate...


----------



## Ginger Ben

Milky said:


> Just got 20 ml Of that myself mate...


Yes i saw your post, been on chemtech up to now (only coming to end of week 3 so v early days) but got the tri-test this time for the longer esters as may cruise across my honeymoon rather than coming off and trying to get pct done before I go away at end of April. Will make it a long first cycle but figured if i have it i can make a decision nearer the time!


----------



## Guest

Ginger Ben said:


> bulk shake going down nicely, not as nicely as ROB's Mrs but that's a different story


She's still laughing now! She didn't realise you worked for Tetley


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0B said:


> She's still laughing now! She didn't realise you worked for Tetley
> 
> View attachment 71895


She does now I double bagged her!


----------



## Guest

Ginger Ben said:


> She does now I double bagged her!


Yeah she did say the cuppa was a bit strong!

Just 1 bag is enough 

When will you southerners learn how to make a good brew :lol: :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0B said:


> Yeah she did say the cuppa was a bit strong!
> 
> Just 1 bag is enough
> 
> When will you southerners learn how to make a good brew :lol: :lol:


Sorry, forgot you pansies can't handle anything strong!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Argh shin pumps!!! Power walked to station to get to gym and shins are now on fire! Should make for an interesting leg session!

Buzzing to see what my sticks can push though so bring it!!!


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Argh shin pumps!!! Power walked to station to get to gym and shins are now on fire! Should make for an interesting leg session!
> 
> Buzzing to see what my sticks can push though so bring it!!!


have a good week mate if i dont speak to you through it bro X


----------



## Ginger Ben

Cheers flints you too buddy


----------



## Ginger Ben

Learnt a valuable lesson today that I thought I'd share with the group - don't double drop dbol before a leg session!! Savage back pumps whilst squatting almost ended my session early. Luckily after 5 mins rest it subsided enough to carry on at about 85% of what I wanted to do but bugger me backwards it hurt. Taurine schmorine, does fuk all! :cursing:

Clearly however this means my squat form is a bit off too which I had suspected and is almost certainly the reason why I find it so hard to progress them. I have been offered a free session by one of the strength coaches at the gym next Friday so am going to take him up on it and get him to sort my squat and dead lift form out so I can keep progressing.


----------



## Fatstuff

Never had shin pumps, get back pumps to fcuk though, mdrol gave me mean ones


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> Never had shin pumps, get back pumps to fcuk though, mdrol gave me mean ones


I can get back pumps from driving too long which is bl00dy uncomfortable! Will spread the dbol out a bit more now I think and stick to 40mg a day.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Question - if I preload a barrel with my test tonight and leave the green drawing pin on it with the cap on can I then change to a fresh blue tomorrow morning and pin it?

I know it sounds stupid and I'm sure it will be fine but just thought I'd ask. No reason why the gear would become infected whilst in the barrel as they are sterile but thought I'd ask!!


----------



## Fatstuff

Why do u want to do it?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> Why do u want to do it?


I want to pin tomorrow morning before I go to the gym but I will be up at 5:45 so I'd rather just grab it and stick it in (as it were!) than have to mess about getting it all ready. I know it doesn't take long but I just don't think I'll be ar5ed otherwise and I'll do it in the evening instead which I'd rather not do as I like a session afrerwards to get it round my system.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Today's leg session hindered as mentioned by my back seizing up!

Squats - ([email protected]), [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] - pleased with this, added a lot of reps from last week and felt good. Will start 1st working set at 130 next week and go from there.

Glut Ham Raise - 10,10,10 - not sure I'm doing these right, seen Tate show it on a video and I do what he does but I just feel it in my back not my hams or gluts???

LEg Press - [email protected] (not happy with depth so lowered weight and nailed form for next sets), [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] - better!

Smith Calf Raises - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

Weighted step ups (using a reebok step) - [email protected], [email protected] - 36kg db in each hand just did two sets (10 on each leg, twice) as was fvcked by this point!!

Not my best session but effective nonetheless. Shoulders tomorrow, bring on the pump pain again!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Ginger Ben said:


> Question - if I preload a barrel with my test tonight and leave the green drawing pin on it with the cap on can I then change to a fresh blue tomorrow morning and pin it?
> 
> I know it sounds stupid and I'm sure it will be fine but just thought I'd ask. No reason why the gear would become infected whilst in the barrel as they are sterile but thought I'd ask!!


So, can I do this then?? Honestly, you lot are fvcking useless when it comes to serious questions!


----------



## Guest

Ginger Ben said:


> So, can I do this then?? Honestly, you lot are fvcking useless when it comes to serious questions!


All sterile, so yes.

But why the fook would you plunge cold oil into you....

Takes about 1 min to warm up sat in boiled water, don't be such a lazy cnut :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0B said:


> All sterile, so yes.
> 
> But why the fook would you plunge cold oil into you....
> 
> Takes about 1 min to warm up sat in boiled water, don't be such a lazy cnut :lol:


Mate, I've never warmed it up in water. Just hold the vial or barrel in my hands for a little bit seems to be good enough.


----------



## Guest

Ginger Ben said:


> Mate, I've never warmed it up in water. Just hold the vial or barrel in my hands for a little bit seems to be good enough.


Get it warmed in some water, you'll love it!


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0B said:


> Get it warmed in some water, you'll love it!


Water is fvcking filthy stuff boiled or not, not sure putting a sterile vial in it is a good idea?? Maybe I'm wrong but I'm sure I saw apple telling somebody this was a dreadful idea due to the higher risk of infection. I'll stick to my hands and then wiping it all with an alcowipe I think.

Maybe that's why I didn't think it was working before, it's all still stuck in the same spot in my legs! haha! squats should be better than they are though if that was the case!! :lol:


----------



## Guest

Ginger Ben said:


> Water is fvcking filthy stuff boiled or not, not sure putting a sterile vial in it is a good idea?? Maybe I'm wrong but I'm sure I saw apple telling somebody this was a dreadful idea due the the higher risk of infection. I'll stick to my hands and then wiping it all with an alcowipe I think.
> 
> Maybe that's why I didn't think it was working before, it's all still stuck in the same spot in my legs! haha! squats should be better than they are though if that was the case!! :lol:


Lol, the water goes nowhere near the oil.

Get a cup, pour enough to cover a 1/4 of the vial.

Drop the vial in stood up.

Leave for a min, take out, wipe top, draw and enjoy!


----------



## Breda

put the fcuker on the radiator


----------



## Guest

Breda said:


> put the fcuker on the radiator


Can't do that, Pineapple said its dirty :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> put the fcuker on the radiator


Yes, better idea! Thinking I will just do it all in the morning then. Get up a bit earlier (if that's fvcking possible!) and get this done, then head to the gymbo.


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0B said:


> Can't do that, Pineapple said its dirty :lol:


[email protected]


----------



## Fatstuff




----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> View attachment 71976


What's a picture of your fvcking chin got to do with anything?


----------



## Breda

R0B said:


> Can't do that, Pineapple said its dirty :lol:


What would he anyway the fructose laden cnut 



Ginger Ben said:


> Yes, better idea! Thinking I will just do it all in the morning then. Get up a bit earlier (if that's fvcking possible!) and get this done, then head to the gymbo.


put the vial on a cloth or a bit of tissue 1st tho so it dont fall thru the gaps. Why cant you just jab it anyway?


----------



## Guest

Ginger Ben said:


> What's a picture of your fvcking chin got to do with anything?


He wishes his chin was that small!!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> put the vial on a cloth or a bit of tissue 1st tho so it dont fall thru the gaps. Why cant you just jab it anyway?


I can mate, it was ROB who started the whole heat it up sh1t.  I haven't heated it up yet and it goes in fine (better gear than his clearly :whistling: )

My op was about whether I can just load a barrel, keep it all sterile then in the morning, swap pins and stick it in. I know I can and it will be fine I just wanted somebody to tell me that but as usual all I got was abuse!  :lol:


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


> I can mate, it was ROB who started the whole heat it up sh1t.  I haven't heated it up yet and it goes in fine (better gear than his clearly :whistling: )
> 
> My op was about whether I can just load a barrel, keep it all sterile then in the morning, swap pins and stick it in. I know I can and it will be fine I just wanted somebody to tell me that but as usual all I got was abuse!  :lol:


Fcuk heatin it bro just get it in as long as it draws ok then you know its gtg

Mate i draw mine thursday night leave it in the barrell, swap pins in the morning and jab and i have had no problems so far so can really see any issue with it tbh


----------



## Ginger Ben

That's what I wanted to hear!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Must tone down the colour saturation in my avi when I get home, look like a fvcking lobster!!


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


> Must tone down the colour saturation in my avi when I get home, look like a fvcking lobster!!


if you dont mind mate, or just change the whole thing its too red


----------



## Ginger Ben

I'll black and white it!


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


> I'll black and white it!


Are you bein racist


----------



## Ginger Ben

No, then I'd just white it.


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


> No, then I'd just white it.


didnt think about that lol just ginger it and be done


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> didnt think about that lol just ginger it and be done


You asked for it! Will edit tonight!


----------



## Guest

Ginger Ben said:


> I can mate, it was ROB who started the whole heat it up sh1t.  I haven't heated it up yet and it goes in fine (better gear than his clearly :whistling: )
> 
> My op was about whether I can just load a barrel, keep it all sterile then in the morning, swap pins and stick it in. I know I can and it will be fine I just wanted somebody to tell me that but as usual all I got was abuse!  :lol:


LOL! Your gear is [email protected] 

I saw him make it on rude tube, bath full of man wee, EVOO, water...yes DIRTY water! Then a few bum crumbs :lol:

Seriously though, get your vial and swill it around - you'll see how dense it is. Then warm it up and do the same - you'll notice how free the oil runs. So it makes sense to jab it nice and warm 

I'll always do it this way whether i'm using UGL or Pharma.


----------



## flinty90

R0B said:


> LOL! Your gear is [email protected]
> 
> I saw him make it on rude tube, bath full of man wee, EVOO, water...yes DIRTY water! Then a few bum crumbs :lol:
> 
> Seriously though, get your vial and swill it around - you'll see how dense it is. Then warm it up and do the same - you'll notice how free the oil runs. So it makes sense to jab it nice and warm
> 
> I'll always do it this way whether i'm using UGL or Pharma.


you cant tell Breda and ben owt about jabbing mate there fcukin veterens got at least 2 jabs under there belts pmsl


----------



## Mingster

Stick your gear under the insulation blanket on your hot water tank, nip on here to leave a couple of abusive posts, go back to the tank and hey presto, nice, warm, smooth jabbing


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> you cant tell Breda and ben owt about jabbing mate there fcukin veterens got at least 2 jabs under there belts pmsl


Under there belt is spot on, they've been jabbing their balls :lol: :lol: :lol:

Only jokin' ladies. Just offering some brotherly love!


----------



## flinty90

R0B said:


> Under there belt is spot on, they've been jabbing their balls :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Only jokin' ladies. Just offering some brotherly love!


fcuk them mate, whe there walking around with half a 4rse cheek missing cos of the abscess from the sh1t pinning and rank gear there sticking in themselves thats making not the slightest bit of fcukin difference whatsoever...

I think bredas gear must befcukin MT2 , and Bens just look like he is taking red food dye !!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> you cant tell Breda and ben owt about jabbing mate there fcukin veterens got at least 2 jabs under there belts pmsl


It'll be my 4th you noob cnut! :lol:


----------



## Fatstuff

just stick it under ur armpit while u clean up and prepare


----------



## luther1

Warming up your gear pmsl. Do newbies still do that? haha


----------



## Guest

luther1 said:


> Warming up your gear pmsl. Do newbies still do that? haha


Yes, don't think its done ming any harm has it


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> It'll be my 4th you noob cnut! :lol:


Fcuk me Lee priest stand back !!!


----------



## Fatstuff

luther1 said:


> Warming up your gear pmsl. Do newbies still do that? haha


do u shoot it frozen through a 10ml syringe and a ribena straw u double 'ard bastard


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> Warming up your gear pmsl. Do newbies still do that? haha


yeah and we go to gym too ya fat skinny poof X


----------



## luther1

Fatstuff said:


> do u shoot it frozen through a 10ml syringe and a ribena straw u double 'ard bastard


I use a black widow sling shot and fire it frozen down me japs eye


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> fcuk them mate, whe there walking around with half a 4rse cheek missing cos of the abscess from the sh1t pinning and rank gear there sticking in themselves thats making not the slightest bit of fcukin difference whatsoever...
> 
> I think bredas gear must befcukin MT2 , and Bens just look like he is taking red food dye !!!


pmsl!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning world. Off to do shoulders after a [email protected] nights sleep. Got off at about midnight eventually and up at 5:45 so not ideal!

2ml of cool refreshing gear in though so all good 

New gear should be here tomorrow or Thursday.


----------



## Guest

Ginger Ben said:


> Morning world. Off to do shoulders after a [email protected] nights sleep. Got off at about midnight eventually and up at 5:45 so not ideal!
> 
> 2ml of cool refreshing gear in though so all good
> 
> New gear should be here tomorrow or Thursday.


Hope you've had a good one abs!


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0B said:


> Hope you've had a good one abs!


Cheers skinny, yeah I did thanks. PB's on Mil press and face pulls. so coming along nicely, will post session soon. Actually got some work to do!!


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


> Cheers skinny, yeah I did thanks. PB's on Mil press and face pulls. so coming along nicely, will post session soon. Actually got some work to do!!


The wondeful placebo effects of olive oil 

Well donr for the pb's mate long may they continue


----------



## luther1

Breda said:


> The wondeful placebo effects of olive oil
> 
> Well donr for the pb's mate long may they continue


Psychosomatic olive oil haha


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> The wondeful placebo effects of olive oil
> 
> Well donr for the pb's mate long may they continue


cheers mate, it's grapeseed actually! 

Either way it works and I'm gaining good weight so something's going right. 

Realised I've only been on the dbol for two weeks so looking forward to seeing what I'm moving in another 2 weeks time when everything should be firing on all cylinders!


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


> cheers mate, it's grapeseed actually!
> 
> Either way it works and I'm gaining good weight so something's going right.
> 
> Realised I've only been on the dbol for two weeks so looking forward to seeing what I'm moving in another 2 weeks time when everything should be firing on all cylinders!


How much you gained so far bro


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> How much you gained so far bro


Back up to 221 as of yesterday. I was 221 after New Year but lost 3 lbs in two days of being back on a good diet. so I've picked those back up again over the last 10 days (hopefully in good weight!) and another 4 I think on top of that. So probably looking at about 7lbs in total at the start of my 4th week on test and 3rd week on dbol. Some will be water of course but that's fine as the extra strength is fun and the adex will stop any more of that once I've finished the dbol!


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


> Back up to 221 as of yesterday. I was 221 after New Year but lost 3 lbs in two days of being back on a good diet. so I've picked those back up again over the last 10 days (hopefully in good weight!) and another 4 I think on top of that. So probably looking at about 7lbs in total at the start of my 4th week on test and 3rd week on dbol. Some will be water of course but that's fine as the extra strength is fun and the adex will stop any more of that once I've finished the dbol!


Thats good man so your back at square 1 pmsl

Didnt realise you was running adex as well mate... i think its keepin most of my water retention at bay and thats only a 1 tab per week


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> Thats good man so your back at square 1 pmsl
> 
> Didnt realise you was running adex as well mate... i think its keepin most of my water retention at bay and thats only a 1 tab per week


haha well I'm back to where I was after New Year 10 days ago when I was definitely carrying a load of water from sh1tty carbs and booze over xmas etc. It fell off/out over the following two days but weight is now back up on a clean diet so in theory i've replaced poor weight with good! 

I'm not running adex at the moment as it's not recommended (by some users) with dbol but I will be running it afterwards to keep estrogen under control and minimise bloat etc.


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> haha well I'm back to where I was after New Year 10 days ago when I was definitely carrying a load of water from sh1tty carbs and booze over xmas etc. It fell off/out over the following two days but weight is now back up on a clean diet so in theory i've replaced poor weight with good!
> 
> I'm not running adex at the moment as it's not recommended (by some users) with dbol but I will be running it afterwards to keep estrogen under control and minimise bloat etc.


Good shout, might want to run clomid with it so your e levels don't shut u down so hard!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> Good shout, might want to run clomid with it so your e levels don't shut u down so hard!!


I had thought of that after seeing Aus and Empire talk about it a lot but then Hacks and Mars are really convinced (albeit open to being prooved wrong) that it won't make any difference at all. I figured rather than stick more drugs in to myself that in themselves come with sides I'll try it the old fashioned way to start with and go from there. I am running 10mg nolva everyday at the moment and will continue to do so throughout the cycle and gap between up to PCT.

I think my plan (as of last night when I thought of this as couldn't sleep) to help with recovery will be to run 1000iu of HCG during the last 4 weeks of the cycle and the 2 week gap leading up to PCT as well.


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> I had thought of that after seeing Aus and Empire talk about it a lot but then Hacks and Mars are really convinced (albeit open to being prooved wrong) that it won't make any difference at all. I figured rather than stick more drugs in to myself that in themselves come with sides I'll try it the old fashioned way to start with and go from there. I am running 10mg nolva everyday at the moment and will continue to do so throughout the cycle and gap between up to PCT.
> 
> I think my plan (as of last night when I thought of this as couldn't sleep) to help with recovery will be to run 1000iu of HCG during the last 4 weeks of the cycle and the 2 week gap leading up to PCT as well.


I think mars argument is that u will still be shut down as oestrogen is not the only reason u get shut down, Aus and eb are saying that your balls will still be firing if u use clomid, as this apparently isn't the case, either way it would help until u get an ai in place I reckon after the dbol, who knows lol. Although a month isn't too much to worry about so, just go for it!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> I think mars argument is that u will still be shut down as oestrogen is not the only reason u get shut down, Aus and eb are saying that your balls will still be firing if u use clomid, as this apparently isn't the case, either way it would help until u get an ai in place I reckon after the dbol, who knows lol. Although a month isn't too much to worry about so, just go for it!!


Only a couple more weeks to go on the dbol now so will prob ride it out for now but appreciate the input.

Should get it along with 20ml tri-test tomorrow or Thursday :thumb:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Food's been clean today but not sure I've eaten enough tbh. Need to count cals up and see where I'm at.

Had two double scoop shakes and a single scoop shake (more than normal for this time of day but didn't have any choice this morning)

250g beef and 100g rice

half a chicken

Think I'm going to have the rest of my beef now and a banana

got some greek yoghurt for later with some natty PB

Dinner will be sausages and sweet spud mash with peas

maybe a shake before bed.

Should get the totals up nicely! :bounce:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Today's shoulder session

Warm up - rc with light plates and a bit of empty bar work

Mil Press - ([email protected]), [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] - PB for reps at 70 so thought I'd try 75, felt good so will keep upping this but keeping reps moderately high, min 6.

Face Pulls - Nice and slow with good squeeze - 4 sets of [email protected] which is the stack on our cables, we have a bigger tower upstairs so will work towards stacking that now! PB!

HS shoulder press - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] - PB for reps at 120+ total

Rear delt cable flys - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] - first time I've done these, felt odd so not sure it did a lot

Cable Lat Raises - really slow and controlled negatives - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] - weight was light but slow movement plus the hammering from all the pressing meant this hurt a lot!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Legs doms is nicely set in from yesterday now! Struggling to get off sofa

Today's food -

Double shake preworkout

Double shake post workout

250g beef and 125g cooked rice

Half a roast chicken

250g beef (cooked in tin of tomatoes)

Single scoop shake

3 Sausages with sweet spud mash and peas for dinner

Shake before bed

Also had three krill oil caps, 40mg dbol, 5000iu's vit d and a multi vit

Not a bad day nutritionally


----------



## Guest

Ginger Ben said:


> Legs doms is nicely set in from yesterday now! Struggling to get off sofa
> 
> Today's food -
> 
> Double shake preworkout
> 
> Double shake post workout
> 
> 250g beef and 125g cooked rice
> 
> Half a roast chicken
> 
> 250g beef (cooked in tin of tomatoes)
> 
> Single scoop shake
> 
> 3 Sausages with sweet spud mash and peas for dinner
> 
> Shake before bed
> 
> Also had three krill oil caps, 40mg dbol, 5000iu's vit d and a multi vit
> 
> Not a bad day nutritionally


Are double shakes 2 shakes of the wrist..... ?!

Good chunk of food there ABS, I like it


----------



## flinty90

fcuk me this actually looks like a training journal.. nice shoulder session Abs , keep it up bro X


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0B said:


> Are double shakes 2 shakes of the wrist..... ?!
> 
> Good chunk of food there ABS, I like it


Haha that's as long as I last these days :-(

Cheers mate. Could eat more right now but trying not to!


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> fcuk me this actually looks like a training journal.. nice shoulder session Abs , keep it up bro X


Thanks mate. Really pleased I split them from legs so thanks for that!

I'm loving it at the moment fvcking love smashing pb's each session but I'm keen to keep reps up more than just weights at the moment. Is fun going

For a 1 rm now and then though!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Anybody watch fat fighters tonight? It's filmed at the gym chain i use. A lot of it was in my gym tonight.


----------



## Guest

Ginger Ben said:


> Anybody watch fat fighters tonight? It's filmed at the gym chain i use. A lot of it was in my gym tonight.


Watched bits, saw last weeks. Pretty funny show!

Can't take PT's serious though :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0B said:


> Watched bits, saw last weeks. Pretty funny show!
> 
> Can't take PT's serious though :lol:


Some of them are all show and no go mate as you can see! The decent ones aren't on the show funnily enough! 

Great gyms though. Loads of good kit.


----------



## Guest

Ginger Ben said:


> Some of them are all show and no go mate as you can see! The decent ones aren't on the show funnily enough!
> 
> Great gyms though. Loads of good kit.


Yeah looks kitted out well, so what's your excuse :lol:

Kiddin'!

Keep up the good work bro.

P.S - You and Buzz Light-rear have destroyed my journal today.....


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0B said:


> Yeah looks kitted out well, so what's your excuse :lol:
> 
> Kiddin'!
> 
> Keep up the good work bro.
> 
> P.S - You and Buzz Light-rear have destroyed my journal today.....
> 
> View attachment 72179


Hahaha thanks mate! 

You unleashed the ginger fury I'm afraid! 

I do feel a bit guilty but then again......


----------



## flinty90

see ya friday bud X


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> see ya friday bud X


Have a good one flints!

Was going to get up for cardio this morning but the 6am alarm got reset to 7:05 and I went back to sleep! Frankly I don't care, I needed it and it's more important than a token cardio session


----------



## Guest

Ginger Ben said:


> Have a good one flints!
> 
> Was going to get up for cardio this morning but the 6am alarm got reset to 7:05 and I went back to sleep! Frankly I don't care, I needed it and it's more important than a token cardio session


Slacker!

I hear you on the cardio though, suppose I better start some soon :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Stil trying to grow so what's the fvcking point! That's my view anyway! lol

Will feel much better for a big back and bis session tomorrow for not having knackered myself out this morning too which is good. Might have a feel for a 200kg deadlift if I'm feeling good and the warm ups etc go well. Let's see!


----------



## Guest

Ginger Ben said:


> Stil trying to grow so what's the fvcking point! That's my view anyway! lol
> 
> Will feel much better for a big back and bis session tomorrow for not having knackered myself out this morning too which is good. Might have a feel for a 200kg deadlift if I'm feeling good and the warm ups etc go well. Let's see!


Yep, that's my point too!

Haven't done a "cardio session" since last summer!!

But, I should to help with BP.

Did 5 mins today to warm the legs up, but I just hear the weights calling me :lol:

Have a feel at the 200kg bro, but don't let the ego snap your back in two!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Stupid work computer won't let me quote at all today for some reason?!

I always do 5 mins on the x trainer before my sessions just to get the blood pumping but I don't think that counts as cardio! lol

Leg session looked good mate, nice to pre-exhaust quads with extensions before leg press, makes it much harder to press so you know you've done a good job by the end of it!

Deas might be off the menu tomorrow as currently my left ar5e cheek and leg is feeling quite painful and numb. Not sure if its delayed PIP from yesterday or if I've trapped a nerve. It hurts to stand though and the back pumps I'm getting from the dbol aren't helping! Need a damn good stretch after a hot shower when I get home and hopefully that will help. Mrs is a trained sports massage therapist (not practicing) so that's handy!


----------



## Ginger Ben

So back to my very serious highbrow journal.......

Food today has been good

Bulk shake for brekkie - 3 scoops protein, 2 table spoons natty PB and 100g oats whizzed up with water - wish I could use milk but makes me look pregnant! Leaks out my t1ts! :lol:

6 whole eggs and 2 added whites for brekkie number 2 with another shake (just protein this time)

Handfull of mixed nuts throughout the morning

Lamb meatballs with tomatoe sauce, pearl barley and lentils for lunch

Greek yoghurt with a scoop of protein and a tablespoon of natty pb

Low carbing today apart from the oats and lunch hence fats are higher. I'm on about 120g carbs so far and won't go much over that as dinner is beef burgers with some cheese and mixed veggies. May have more yoghurt and protein for pudding instead of a shake before bed.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Knocking up a large (700g beef) chilli for tomorrow will plough through it all throughout the day. Carbs from a tin of kidney beans and butter beans, no rice.

Got last of the westin gourmet burgers, with sweet spud wedges and corn on the cob soon for dinner!


----------



## Fatstuff

are u talking to yourself mate :rolleye:


----------



## Guest

Ginger Ben said:


> Knocking up a large (700g beef) chilli for tomorrow will plough through it all throughout the day. Carbs from a tin of kidney beans and butter beans, no rice.
> 
> Got last of the westin gourmet burgers, with sweet spud wedges and corn on the cob soon for dinner!


All sounds the bee's knee's!

Enjoy it ya skinny sod


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> are u talking to yourself mate :rolleye:


Only way to get a sensible conversation going!


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0B said:


> All sounds the bee's knee's!
> 
> Enjoy it ya skinny sod


Was champion! Just watching treasure island at the moment. Really good


----------



## Guest

Ginger Ben said:


> Was champion! Just watching treasure island at the moment. Really good


She has the remote :lol:

So the TV has women popping kids out on channel 4!


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0B said:


> She has the remote :lol:
> 
> So the TV has women popping kids out on channel 4!


You're on that juice stuff aren't you? Fvcking take it back! Lol


----------



## Guest

Ginger Ben said:


> You're on that juice stuff aren't you? Fvcking take it back! Lol


Yeah, tropicana


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning all, nearly the weekend! Can not wait for a lie in as been up befoe the crack of a sparrows fart every day this week and early start again tomorrow! I know, I know poor me!! 

Had a good back and bi's session this morning, almost made myself sick a few times as had to rush a bit due to trains being late so very short rests on first few exercises which left me in pieces!

Will post it shortly. Hope all you other morning crew had a good one!


----------



## Guest

Ginger Ben said:


> Morning all, nearly the weekend! Can not wait for a lie in as been up befoe the crack of a sparrows fart every day this week and early start again tomorrow! I know, I know poor me!!
> 
> Had a good back and bi's session this morning, almost made myself sick a few times as had to rush a bit due to trains being late so very short rests on first few exercises which left me in pieces!
> 
> Will post it shortly. Hope all you other morning crew had a good one!


Morning mate!

Yes poor you lol.

I was the same really, got there, blitz through, no resting and I was spent!

Did shoulders today so I'm feeling fuller than Luthers ar5ehole after a session with Uri 

Have fun bro!


----------



## luther1

You [email protected] Don't make me come in here and desecrate it when it actually seems quite interesting. You draw first blood,then me and Uriel let loose and go wholesale


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> You [email protected] Don't make me come in here and desecrate it when it actually seems quite interesting. You draw first blood,then me and Uriel let loose and go wholesale


I was getting a good run of serious training posts there for a while then ROB pulled the pin on tweedle dumb and tweedle dumber!! Cheers mate!


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> I was getting a good run of serious training posts there for a while then ROB pulled the pin on tweedle dumb and tweedle dumber!! Cheers mate!


He ruins everything that skinny little rent boy


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> He ruins everything that skinny little rent boy


I heard he ruined you at the weekend..... :whistling:

You been training much then hof?


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> I heard he ruined you at the weekend..... :whistling:
> 
> You been training much then hof?


5x a week Ben,religiously. I can't get in the swing of cardio yet,or doing abs,but i'll use dog walikng as an excuse for cardio. Eating is on the button and it will be interesting in a couple of weeks when the test kicks in. Over 14st now as i've changed my diet slightly (i fcuked tuna off out of it,and using chicken instead) and this has made my weight go up. So,all good so far thanks mate. I see you're in the thick of it too,which is good. Robs in full swing as well,its just a shame Flintys work schedule has de-railed him a bit.


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> 5x a week Ben,religiously. I can't get in the swing of cardio yet,or doing abs,but i'll use dog walikng as an excuse for cardio. Eating is on the button and it will be interesting in a couple of weeks when the test kicks in. Over 14st now as i've changed my diet slightly (i fcuked tuna off out of it,and using chicken instead) and this has made my weight go up. So,all good so far thanks mate. I see you're in the thick of it too,which is good. Robs in full swing as well,its just a shame Flintys work schedule has de-railed him a bit.


Good stuff mate, that sounds good. Yes we have all hit our stride well recently, Brenda is still plugging away too but just never talks about it (embarrassed about his weights I suspect!). Gear is starting to take hold now as just done 4th jab on Tuesday so hoping that this week and next I'll start to 'feel' the difference out of the gym as well as in it.

I like Tuna but it gets really boring and to be fair on a bulk it's just too low in calories to be of much use.


----------



## Fatstuff

deca or tren? i dont know what to add to my cycle, i know i planned on tren but deca seems less side heavy


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> Good stuff mate, that sounds good. Yes we have all hit our stride well recently, Brenda is still plugging away too but just never talks about it (embarrassed about his weights I suspect!). Gear is starting to take hold now as just done 4th jab on Tuesday so hoping that this week and next I'll start to 'feel' the difference out of the gym as well as in it.
> 
> I like Tuna but it gets really boring and to be fair on a bulk it's just too low in calories to be of much use.


I agree. Its a cheap source of protein but i just can't get on with it.taste or weight wise. Brenda is being a bit of dark horse(haha),but his weight will be from the dbol so the 5kg hes put on will be bloat  . Will be good from now on Ben as you should be noticing lift and weight gains so it will be intersting to see what prevails. Happy days! (no Richie Cunningham pun intended)


----------



## luther1

Fatstuff said:


> deca or tren? i dont know what to add to my cycle, i know i planned on tren but deca seems less side heavy


I'd air on the side of caution and go for the deca.You could always throw in some dbol too,old school stylie


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> I agree. Its a cheap source of protein but i just can't get on with it.taste or weight wise. Brenda is being a bit of dark horse(haha),but his weight will be from the dbol so the 5kg hes put on will be bloat  . Will be good from now on Ben as you should be noticing lift and weight gains so it will be intersting to see what prevails. Happy days! (no Richie Cunningham pun intended)


Yeah he's not on here as much as he used to be, perhaps he's got himself a little bit of a55 to play with occupying his evenings and spends all day texting her soppy poems rather than sending us pictures of her battered fanny!

Am noticing lifts are all going up already infact I've hit pb's on a lot of things this week which is great. Other lifts I've not increased weights on (on purpose) I have added multiple reps on compared to the last session so all good.

My only complaint at the moment is the back pumps from the dbol as I'm using it too. It's a cnut and I am considering dropping the dose to 30mg a day from 40 to see if that helps??


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> deca or tren? i dont know what to add to my cycle, i know i planned on tren but deca seems less side heavy


To be honest ROB asked me this question last night as he's planning his next blast too. I haven't researched either of these compounds very well at all but from I've just picked up on from reading other peoples journals etc they both seem to have their sides, tren seems to be a bit of a wonder drug in terms of strength and leaning out. I don't actually know what the main selling point of deca is??


----------



## luther1

He only posts on the threads now pertaining to girlfriend/relationship troubles,like hes some sort of agony aunt,when we all know he cries himself to sleep every night over his ex,the soppy cnut!

I see your lifts are getting better and i agree,dropping the dose a bit might help


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> To be honest ROB asked me this question last night as he's planning his next blast too. I haven't researched either of these compounds very well at all but from I've just picked up on from reading other peoples journals etc they both seem to have their sides, tren seems to be a bit of a wonder drug in terms of strength and leaning out. I don't actually know what the main selling point of deca is??


decas a good all rounder i think size strength and good for your joints, but tren is the bad boy, the sides im worried about is the sides in me head, oxys sent my head a tad pickled and i was an irritating cnut (even more so than now) especially with the mrs. So thats why im worried about tren


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> decas a good all rounder i think size strength and good for your joints, but tren is the bad boy, the sides im worried about is the sides in me head, oxys sent my head a tad pickled and i was an irritating cnut (even more so than now) especially with the mrs. So thats why im worried about tren


Ok, that's interesting, well I guess it depends on your goals really. Deca sounds like the better choice until you have even more experience under your belt and perhaps can deal with the tren sides a bit better?

Doesn't deca make your c0ck not work though? Presume this can be countered with proviron or something??


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> He only posts on the threads now pertaining to girlfriend/relationship troubles,like hes some sort of agony aunt,when we all know he cries himself to sleep every night over his ex,the soppy cnut!
> 
> I see your lifts are getting better and i agree,dropping the dose a bit might help


lol.

Cheers, yes they are going the right way. I'm trying to increase reps as well as weight rather than just piling plates on as I don't want to get carried away and pull a tendon or something


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> Ok, that's interesting, well I guess it depends on your goals really. Deca sounds like the better choice until you have even more experience under your belt and perhaps can deal with the tren sides a bit better?
> 
> Doesn't deca make your c0ck not work though? Presume this can be countered with proviron or something??


it should be countered by the test really


----------



## Breda

luther1 said:


> I agree. Its a cheap source of protein but i just can't get on with it.taste or weight wise. *Brenda is being a bit of dark horse*(haha),but his weight will be from the dbol so the 5kg hes put on will be bloat  . Will be good from now on Ben as you should be noticing lift and weight gains so it will be intersting to see what prevails. Happy days! (no Richie Cunningham pun intended)


PMSL

its not bloat you cnut its good solid gains... i think the adex has kept bloat to a minimum and i'm vascular as fcuk.... seein new veins on a daily basis.

The dbol ended yesterday so we'll see what happens over the next couple of weeks but it defo hasnt bloated me like it does with most

And yes i have been talkin to some filthy chick of late thats why i havent been posting as much as i'd like but i'm still here.... Hows Your cycle goin Luther???

Ginger Hows yours goin?


----------



## Breda

Fatstuff said:


> it should be countered by the test really


I think i read that you it should be 1:2 deca/test


----------



## Fatstuff

Breda said:


> I think i read that you it should be 1:2 deca/test


is that the magic formula lol

bredas in love bredas in love


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


> lol.
> 
> Cheers, yes they are going the right way. I'm trying to increase reps as well as weight rather than just piling plates on as I don't want to get carried away and pull a tendon or something


Same here mate im goin thru reps and once i get to 12 im uppin the weight... but as i say weight and/or reps are movin up each session but im not just stackin weights on the bar just for the sake of it


----------



## Breda

Fatstuff said:


> is that the magic formula lol
> 
> bredas in love bredas in love


I believe so mate... can't remember where i read it tho otherwise i'd link you to it

Breda is not in love he's on test


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> PMSL
> 
> its not bloat you cnut its good solid gains... i think the adex has kept bloat to a minimum and i'm vascular as fcuk.... seein new veins on a daily basis.
> 
> The dbol ended yesterday so we'll see what happens over the next couple of weeks but it defo hasnt bloated me like it does with most
> 
> And yes i have been talkin to some filthy chick of late thats why i havent been posting as much as i'd like but i'm still here.... Hows Your cycle goin Luther???
> 
> Ginger Hows yours goin?


Thats good mate, the adex will be doing it's job so I reckon most of your gains will be solid which is great. Cycle is going well so far thanks. Back pumps are getting a bit silly so thinking of dropping the dbol to 30mg but will see how it goes over the weekend as I'm resting now until Monday (can't be avoided, wedding stuff to do!).

My only concern and it is probably me being a pussy is that I don't really 'feel' like I'm on test yet. I've got some gains in the gym and on the scales but mentally I feel the same if that makes sense. This is likely to be only just starting my 4th week on it so it probably hasn't kicked in yet but as I'm using a bit of an unknown lab part of me is worried it's bunk and when I stop the dbol I'll be back to square 1! Luckily I have 20ml of Pro Chem arriving today hopefully so if it is bunk I'll just switch to that and start again!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> Same here mate im goin thru reps and once i get to 12 im uppin the weight... but as i say weight and/or reps are movin up each session but im not just stackin weights on the bar just for the sake of it


I think that's wise as when you come off you can up the weights again but lower the reps right back down to stimulate your body to maintain the new muscle by continuing to overload it even though the reps will be much lower. Then start building it back up again naturally. Urgh, I was almost sick then when I typed 'naturally' may that word never be mentioned again!


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


> Thats good mate, the adex will be doing it's job so I reckon most of your gains will be solid which is great. Cycle is going well so far thanks. Back pumps are getting a bit silly so thinking of dropping the dbol to 30mg but will see how it goes over the weekend as I'm resting now until Monday (can't be avoided, wedding stuff to do!).
> 
> My only concern and it is probably me being a pussy is that I don't really 'feel' like I'm on test yet. I've got some gains in the gym and on the scales but mentally I feel the same if that makes sense. This is likely to be only just starting my 4th week on it so it probably hasn't kicked in yet but as I'm using a bit of an unknown lab part of me is worried it's bunk and when I stop the dbol I'll be back to square 1! Luckily I have 20ml of Pro Chem arriving today hopefully so if it is bunk I'll just switch to that and start again!


I didnt get major back pumps but shoulder pumps were silly.... I dont think you'll see much difference droppin back to 30mg if you need to either so play that 1 by ear mate

Same here mate i was actually thinkin yesterday that i dont feel invinsible..... but i do feel "good" if you know what i mean... once you drop the dbol i think thats when you'll see what your gear is really made of bro.... You cnut gettin hold of PC.... If its T400 then i'm pretty sure its decent stuff mate

I've still got 20ml of the stuff and 100 oxys to swallow but im givin the orals a break for a while


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


> I think that's wise as when you come off you can up the weights again but lower the reps right back down to stimulate your body to maintain the new muscle by continuing to overload it even though the reps will be much lower. Then start building it back up again naturally. Urgh, I was almost sick then when I typed 'naturally' may that word never be mentioned again!


I should neg you for the use of that word but im sure you wont do it again


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> I should neg you for the use of that word but im sure you wont do it again


Not sure my reps can handle a neg from you these days!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> I didnt get major back pumps but shoulder pumps were silly.... I dont think you'll see much difference droppin back to 30mg if you need to either so play that 1 by ear mate
> 
> Same here mate i was actually thinkin yesterday that i dont feel invinsible..... but i do feel "good" if you know what i mean... once you drop the dbol i think thats when you'll see what your gear is really made of bro.... You cnut gettin hold of PC.... If its T400 then i'm pretty sure its decent stuff mate
> 
> I've still got 20ml of the stuff and 100 oxys to swallow but im givin the orals a break for a while


I think you're right about the timing of dropping the dbol, if theres a big lag in performance that doesn't pick up pretty quickly then I think I can call BS on the chemtech and give my source some serious sh1t. I got the PC to finish the cycle as I've used more of the chemtech that I had planned to so would have needed more either way. Thought I'd play it safe and get a tried and trusted one this time, its the T400.


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


> I think you're right about the timing of dropping the dbol, if theres a big lag in performance that doesn't pick up pretty quickly then I think I can call BS on the chemtech and give my source some serious sh1t. I got the PC to finish the cycle as I've used more of the chemtech that I had planned to so would have needed more either way. Thought I'd play it safe and get a tried and trusted one this time, its the T400.


Exactly mate if you turn into a weak cnut again then you know your gear was sh!te... if i was you i'd give your source some sh!te anyway for stockin chemtech.

Bro i've ran thru a full 10ml vial already... by my calculations thats 2ml a week ffs


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> Exactly mate if you turn into a weak cnut again then you know your gear was sh!te... if i was you i'd give your source some sh!te anyway for stockin chemtech.
> 
> Bro i've ran thru a full 10ml vial already... by my calculations thats 2ml a week ffs


haha exactly. God I hope that doesn't happen will really pi55 me off!

I'm almost through my first 10ml as I've been pinning 2ml a time so 800mg a week. Might get the last 2ml out but imagine it'll be a bit under as the last jab was more like 2.2ml :laugh:


----------



## Fatstuff

have u tried taking a tiny quarter of adex every 5 days, may help with the back pumps, just a thought, taurine is supposed to work but i think that ships sailed lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> have u tried taking a tiny quarter of adex every 5 days, may help with the back pumps, just a thought, taurine is supposed to work but i think that ships sailed lol


Haven't had any adex yet, I'm hoping it will turn up today so might try that, thanks. I can safely say that Taurine does fvck all!


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


> haha exactly. God I hope that doesn't happen will really pi55 me off!
> 
> I'm almost through my first 10ml as I've been pinning 2ml a time so 800mg a week. Might get the last 2ml out but imagine it'll be a bit under as the last jab was more like 2.2ml :laugh:


Fcuk it bro i think i've only done 2 600mg shots and tbf i dont think i'm guna do any more lol... i like to see my barrell full.... but if you aint gettin any sides (which i aint, touch wood) then i dont see any harm in increasing it slightly


----------



## Breda

Fatstuff said:


> have u tried taking a tiny quarter of adex every 5 days, may help with the back pumps, just a thought, taurine is supposed to work but i think that ships sailed lol


Must be why back pumps havent crippled me


----------



## Breda

Of to have a protein shake, oats and ground almonds..... Fcukin rank


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> Haven't had any adex yet, I'm hoping it will turn up today so might try that, thanks. I can safely say that Taurine does fvck all!


get a pill cutter from amazon or ebay or somewhere aswell, its a godsend for splitting them tiny adex


----------



## Fatstuff

Breda said:


> Of to have a protein shake, oats and ground almonds..... Fcukin rank[/quote
> 
> lol u could get similar macros from a protein shake with milk and a packet of crisps
> 
> just saying lol


----------



## Breda

Fatstuff said:


> lol u could get similar macros from a protein shake with milk and a packet of crisps
> 
> just saying lol


Yea but i look cool shaking up my protein shake while every body stands around drinkin tea


----------



## Fatstuff

Breda said:


> Yea but i look cool shaking up my protein shake while every body stands around drinkin tea


lol id never take a shake to work unless i was huge, u just get ripped to shreds by hairy ar5e fat blokes


----------



## Breda

Fatstuff said:


> lol id never take a shake to work unless i was huge, u just get ripped to shreds by hairy ar5e fat blokes


Not at my place mate they're all skinny runts... Always asking me whats in it, how many scoops to get big and stupid sh!t like that.... A few skinny cnuts have even started bringin in their own lately lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> Not at my place mate they're all skinny runts... Always asking me whats in it, how many scoops to get big and stupid sh!t like that.... A few skinny cnuts have even started bringin in their own lately lol


lol I get this too. "SO how many of those do you have a day?" and "So do you take that to get big?" Yes, protein shakes make you big, that's all you need to do....gear helps too! pmsl


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> lol id never take a shake to work unless i was huge, u just get ripped to shreds by hairy ar5e fat blokes


I have two massive tubs of protein behind my desk and quite openly have a shake whenever I want one. Couldn't care less what anybody thinks, I'm bigger than all of them anyway so fvck it!

However I know you work in a bit more of an alpha environment than an office so I see your point!


----------



## Fatstuff

LOL theres this HUGE and i mean HUGE black guy there and he doesnt even have shakes at work, mind u hes a bit dim, i asked him once if he ever thought about going on stage, he though i meant as a chippendale, big dozy cnut lol


----------



## Guest

Ginger Ben said:


> I have two massive tubs of protein behind my desk and quite openly have a shake whenever I want one. Couldn't care less what anybody thinks, I'm bigger than all of them anyway so fvck it!


Lol, I was the same when I had a desk job had mine own fridge and blender too :lol: :lol:

Did sweet FA tbh, diet was [email protected] and training was gob sh1te!


----------



## Fatstuff

ben, how long u been training for?


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0B said:


> Lol, I was the same when I had a desk job had mine own fridge and blender too :lol: :lol:
> 
> Did sweet FA tbh, diet was [email protected] and training was gob sh1te!


Past tense ROB?? :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> ben, how long u been training for?


Seriously for about two years now. I've had many attempts at it though over the years so I wasn't a noob by any means when I picked it back up again two years ago. This is my time though, I'm not going to give it up again!


----------



## Fatstuff

ah thats good, i thought u had only been training for a year or something, i thought u were looking quite a size tbf and i had been doing something wrong lol, about as long as me then really, similar usage of drugs aswell, PH's first and then proper stuff more recently. If we all stick at this, in a few years we will be beasts just think about that


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> ah thats good, i thought u had only been training for a year or something, i thought u were looking quite a size tbf and i had been doing something wrong lol, about as long as me then really, similar usage of drugs aswell, PH's first and then proper stuff more recently. If we all stick at this, in a few years we will be beasts just think about that


haha thanks mate, I think size wise I'm doing ok but I could do with some definition. Hoping that will come after this blast as I'll be aiming to cut for a couple of months then before the wedding. Only gently though by adding cardio, I don't want to pi55 away all my gains by cutting cals too low.

Yep sounds like a similar path, not sure I'd bother with PH again unless as a kick start or mid blast top up like that junkie cnut ROB is doing!

hope so mate, there's a good group of us on here now with similar experience and goals so will be great to see where we all are in another two years. 17 stone at 10% bf would do me! :thumb:


----------



## Breda

Fatstuff said:


> ah thats good, i thought u had only been training for a year or something, i thought u were looking quite a size tbf and i had been doing something wrong lol, about as long as me then really, similar usage of drugs aswell, PH's first and then proper stuff more recently. If we all stick at this, in a few years we will be beasts just think about that


Agreed bud!!!

i've been training seriously for about 2 yrs now but we've all gone too far to turn back now... We will be beasts even you narrow back


----------



## Fatstuff

Just consumed 400g beef in stir fry sauce, 15g carbs in the sauce.


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> haha thanks mate, I think size wise I'm doing ok but I could do with some definition. Hoping that will come after this blast as I'll be aiming to cut for a couple of months then before the wedding. Only gently though by adding cardio, I don't want to pi55 away all my gains by cutting cals too low.
> 
> Yep sounds like a similar path, not sure I'd bother with PH again unless as a kick start or mid blast top up like that junkie cnut ROB is doing!
> 
> hope so mate, there's a good group of us on here now with similar experience and goals so will be great to see where we all are in another two years. 17 stone at 10% bf would do me! :thumb:


10% bf would do me


----------



## Breda

Fatstuff said:


> 10% bf would do me


Why so low mate... Abs mean fcuk all to me... So long as i remain vascular and hold good shape as well as size i'm happy


----------



## Breda

Fatstuff said:


> Just consumed 400g beef in stir fry sauce, 15g carbs in the sauce.


You know you could have had a boneless banquette and had the damn near the same macros.... just sayin


----------



## Fatstuff

Breda said:


> You know you could have had a boneless banquette and had the damn near the same macros.... just sayin


LOL, thing is i couldnt of, too many carbs in the colonels secret coating, less fat in this aswell


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> Why so low mate... Abs mean fcuk all to me... So long as i remain vascular and hold good shape as well as size i'm happy


I'd like the outline of abs and no muffin top so I guess whatever % is needed to achieve that will do me.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> Just consumed 400g beef in stir fry sauce, 15g carbs in the sauce.


Nice work, currently eating 400g of a total 700g beef mince chilli with a tin of kidney beans and a tin of butter beans! No real appetite this afternoon so forcing it down but to be honest I'd rather just go and have a kip as I feel exhausted. Probably lack of calories!


----------



## Fatstuff

that and the fact that the leaner u are, the bigger u look, but ur right breda, if i could choose between 20" leanish guns and abs i know what i would choose


----------



## Breda

Fatstuff said:


> LOL, thing is i couldnt of, too many carbs in the colonels secret coating, less fat in this aswell


Just cutthe carbs from sowhere else in the day man... like the protein cookie and ice cream lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> Just cutthe carbs from sowhere else in the day man... like the protein cookie and ice cream lol


This is true! Any food can be made to fit in to your macros as long as you compensate somewhere else. Its the principle on which the whole weigh****chers business is founded.


----------



## Breda

Fatstuff said:


> that and the fact that the leaner u are, the bigger u look, but ur right breda, if i could choose between 20" leanish guns and abs i know what i would choose


You'd choose the abs wouldnt you... Typical fat mans mentality pmsl.... Guns over abs any day mate.... As i said before if im vascular then i'm happy... the moment i stop seein veins in my shoulders and guns i'll think of cuttin but if i every lose shape then fcuk it i'm a fat cnut


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> You'd choose the abs wouldnt you... Typical fat mans mentality pmsl.... Guns over abs any day mate.... As i said before if im vascular then i'm happy... the moment i stop seein veins in my shoulders and guns i'll think of cuttin but if i every lose shape then fcuk it i'm a fat cnut


lol. my veins were popping in my forearms and bis today during my session, forearm pumps are also insane on dbol especially after chinning for a few sets!


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


> This is true! Any food can be made to fit in to your macros as long as you compensate somewhere else. Its the principle on which the whole weigh****chers business is founded.


I like how weigh****chers got starred out but how do you know this


----------



## Fatstuff

ive got veins in my foot:rolleye:

i would choose the guns u simpleton, are all black people this dense


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> I like how weigh****chers got starred out but how do you know this


My Mrs has done it in the past. Basically every food and I mean every food has been allocated a certain amount of points. You are allowed an amount of points each day based on your body type and goals etc. You have to eat within your points every day and you will lose weight. However you can cheat the system because you can carry points over from one day to the next so if you are allowed 20 points a day and you hardly eat anything one day and only use 10 point you can have 30 the day after. This allows you to go to McDonalds or wherever and stuff your face if you have carry over or if you eat nothing for the rest of the day.

Things like fruit and veg have 0 points so you can have as many as you want.

The flaw in it is that it doesn't encourage healthy eating it just encourages binge and fast eating which isn't any good for anybody.

I am generalising of course but this is basically how it works. It's sh1t.


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


> lol. my veins were popping in my forearms and bis today during my session, forearm pumps are also insane on dbol especially after chinning for a few sets!


Bro i saw a new vein from my bi running down thru the side and goin to the back of my forearm... not that big junkie vein but a mini 1.... i almost spaffed wen i saw it last night... i love it mate but yea those forearm pumps are immense to the point where you cant grip the bar tight


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> ive got veins in my foot:rolleye:
> 
> i would choose the guns u simpleton, are all black people this dense


Ask the big cnut you work with and see what he says? :lol:


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


> My Mrs has done it in the past. Basically every food and I mean every food has been allocated a certain amount of points. You are allowed an amount of points each day based on your body type and goals etc. You have to eat within your points every day and you will lose weight. However you can cheat the system because you can carry points over from one day to the next so if you are allowed 20 points a day and you hardly eat anything one day and only use 10 point you can have 30 the day after. This allows you to go to McDonalds or wherever and stuff your face if you have carry over or if you eat nothing for the rest of the day.
> 
> Things like fruit and veg have 0 points so you can have as many as you want.
> 
> The flaw in it is that it doesn't encourage healthy eating it just encourages binge and fast eating which isn't any good for anybody.
> 
> I am generalising of course but this is basically how it works. It's sh1t.


Oh


----------



## Fatstuff

Lol he's covered in veins but probably doesn't know it


----------



## Breda

Fatstuff said:


> ive got veins in my foot:rolleye:
> 
> i would choose the guns u simpleton, are all black people this dense


Skinny footed cnut

Yes our muscle density is better than yours dont be jelly


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> Oh


Is that it you cnut, I spent ages writing that!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> Skinny footed cnut
> 
> Yes our muscle density is better than yours dont be jelly


That's why you cant fvcking swim! :lol:


----------



## Fatstuff

Breda said:


> Skinny footed cnut
> 
> Yes our muscle density is better than yours dont be jelly


Lol touché , I prefer the term shredded footed Cnut thank u very much


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> My Mrs has done it in the past. Basically every food and I mean every food has been allocated a certain amount of points. You are allowed an amount of points each day based on your body type and goals etc. You have to eat within your points every day and you will lose weight. However you can cheat the system because you can carry points over from one day to the next so if you are allowed 20 points a day and you hardly eat anything one day and only use 10 point you can have 30 the day after. This allows you to go to McDonalds or wherever and stuff your face if you have carry over or if you eat nothing for the rest of the day.
> 
> Things like fruit and veg have 0 points so you can have as many as you want.
> 
> The flaw in it is that it doesn't encourage healthy eating it just encourages binge and fast eating which isn't any good for anybody.
> 
> I am generalising of course but this is basically how it works. It's sh1t.


Ah


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> Ah


Bell end :blowme:


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


> That's why you cant fvcking swim! :lol:


Please Ben!!! Swimming is a no go area

Lads i've been crampin to fcuk lately in my legs any body else suffering from this


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


> Is that it you cnut, I spent ages writing that!


What was you expectin to have a full blown in depth discussion about it... i aint a fcukin chick mate


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> Please Ben!!! Swimming is a no go area
> 
> Lads i've been crampin to fcuk lately in my legs any body else suffering from this


hahaha sorry mate, didn't realise it was a touchy topic! :innocent:

My leg was totally fvcked yesterday, right glute went numb and then it travelled down the back of my leg. ROB reckons it was bad pip and I think he's right but I have to say my legs don't feel great at all at the moment. I'm guessing its first time jabbing just fvcking with them a bit???


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> What was you expectin to have a full blown in depth discussion about it... i aint a fcukin chick mate


a like or rep for answering your question would have been nice :crying:


----------



## Ginger Ben

I know you've been waiting so here it is, today's back and bi's session

Weighted Chin Ups - [email protected] weight, [email protected]+10kg, [email protected]+10kg, [email protected]+10kg, [email protected]+10kg, [email protected] - hardly any rest between these as was working in with somebody using the cable towers where the pull up bars are so this pretty much fvcked me!

Dumbbell Rows - ([email protected], [email protected]), [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] - PB on these was hard but felt good. 60's are our biggest db's :cool2:

Hammer Strength high pull downs (palms up) - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] - did these isolaterally

Superset hammer curls - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

Superset concentration curls - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

Was a shorter session that I wanted as would have liked to have done deads but didn't have time. With hindsight I'm quite pleased as I was done by the end of this and deas would have just made me vomit.


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


> hahaha sorry mate, didn't realise it was a touchy topic! :innocent:
> 
> My leg was totally fvcked yesterday, right glute went numb and then it travelled down the back of my leg. ROB reckons it was bad pip and I think he's right but I have to say my legs don't feel great at all at the moment. I'm guessing its first time jabbing just fvcking with them a bit???


I heard you mention it mate you numb assed cnut but you might be right about jabbin but my hams fell tight and dry to fcuk maybe they need a good stretch


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


> I know you've been waiting so here it is, today's back and bi's session
> 
> Weighted Chin Ups - [email protected] weight, [email protected]+10kg, [email protected]+10kg, [email protected]+10kg, [email protected]+10kg, [email protected] - hardly any rest between these as was working in with somebody using the cable towers where the pull up bars are so this pretty much fvcked me!
> 
> Dumbbell Rows - ([email protected], [email protected]), [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] - PB on these was hard but felt good. 60's are our biggest db's :cool2:
> 
> Hammer Strength high pull downs (palms up) - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] - did these isolaterally
> 
> Superset hammer curls - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]
> 
> Superset concentration curls - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]
> 
> Was a shorter session that I wanted as would have liked to have done deads but didn't have time. With hindsight I'm quite pleased as I was done by the end of this and deas would have just made me vomit.


Simple but effective session by the looks of it bro.... Same amount of exercises as me with my back and bis


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> I know you've been waiting so here it is, today's back and bi's session
> 
> Weighted Chin Ups - [email protected] weight, [email protected]+10kg, [email protected]+10kg, [email protected]+10kg, [email protected]+10kg, [email protected] - hardly any rest between these as was working in with somebody using the cable towers where the pull up bars are so this pretty much fvcked me!
> 
> Dumbbell Rows - ([email protected], [email protected]), [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] - PB on these was hard but felt good. 60's are our biggest db's :cool2:
> 
> Hammer Strength high pull downs (palms up) - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] - did these isolaterally
> 
> Superset hammer curls - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]
> 
> Superset concentration curls - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]
> 
> Was a shorter session that I wanted as would have liked to have done deads but didn't have time. With hindsight I'm quite pleased as I was done by the end of this and deas would have just made me vomit.


wish we had hammer strength stuff at our gym, u heard of kroc rows ginge? picking up the heaviest dumbbell and smashing as many reps humanly possible, with whatever form possible


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> I heard you mention it mate you numb assed cnut but you might be right about jabbin but my hams fell tight and dry to fcuk maybe they need a good stretch


Yeah give them a go going over on a foam roller or something. Hams are a cvnt of a muscle group they get tight really easilly and can kick off at any point


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> wish we had hammer strength stuff at our gym, u heard of kroc rows ginge? picking up the heaviest dumbbell and smashing as many reps humanly possible, with whatever form possible


Yeah it's good stuff mate. All the machines in the free weights room are hammer strength then there's cable stuff upstairs with the cardio. Its a really well kitted out gym but then we pay £68 a month so it would fvcking want to be!!

Yes I have, he's a beast that guy. The 60's are the heaviest we have so I need to move them further down the routine so I'm more fatigued by the time I get to them.


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> Yeah it's good stuff mate. All the machines in the free weights room are hammer strength then there's cable stuff upstairs with the cardio. Its a really well kitted out gym but then we pay £68 a month so it would fvcking want to be!!
> 
> Yes I have, he's a beast that guy. The 60's are the heaviest we have so I need to move them further down the routine so I'm more fatigued by the time I get to them.


good idea


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


> Yeah it's good stuff mate. All the machines in the free weights room are hammer strength then there's cable stuff upstairs with the cardio. Its a really well kitted out gym but then we pay £68 a month so it would fvcking want to be!!
> 
> Yes I have, he's a beast that guy. The 60's are the heaviest we have so I need to move them further down the routine so I'm more fatigued by the time I get to them.


£68 a month fcuk that


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> £68 a month fcuk that


Better than the £110 the virgin active round the corner are charging! Although they will iron your work shirt for you for free while you train!


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> Better than the £110 the virgin active round the corner are charging! Although they will iron your work shirt for you for free while you train!


i would hope thats the least they would do for 1300 quid a year, cnuts


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> i would hope thats the least they would do for 1300 quid a year, cnuts


I know it's fvcking disgraceful! Central London is a cnut of a place for the cost of things though. Moving out in mid-March so back to the real world where a can of diet coke doesn't cost £1


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


> I know it's fvcking disgraceful! Central London is a cnut of a place for the cost of things though. Moving out in mid-March so back to the real world where a can of diet coke doesn't cost £1


And that is exactly why i dont go to london any more the place is a rip off


----------



## Breda

Time for lunch... Those bitches behind the hot food counter in sainsburys better have my half rost cooked

In a bit


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> I know it's fvcking disgraceful! Central London is a cnut of a place for the cost of things though. Moving out in mid-March so back to the real world where a can of diet coke doesn't cost £1


i went to one of them cnuting steak houses in london, ooh thats not TOO bad £18 for sirloin steak, u want chips with that sir (cha-ching another fiver) garlic butter or sauces sir? (cha ching - another fiver) oh and to top it off theres a charge for the free bread on the table, whether u eat it or not. Robbing cnuting bastards, steak werent that special either!!!! I wouldnt mind if it was a nice lookin restaurant, it was a small notch up from maccy d's thats about it!!


----------



## Fatstuff

not to mention the £5 drink on top


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> i went to one of them cnuting steak houses in london, ooh thats not TOO bad £18 for sirloin steak, u want chips with that sir (cha-ching another fiver) garlic butter or sauces sir? (cha ching - another fiver) oh and to top it off theres a charge for the free bread on the table, whether u eat it or not. Robbing cnuting bastards, steak werent that special either!!!! I wouldnt mind if it was a nice lookin restaurant, it was a small notch up from maccy d's thats about it!!


mate I know that feeling! Was it one of those Angus Steak Houses? They are a rip off, designed for american tourists and bl00dy horrible and expensive!

The great thing with London (and other big cities) is that once you know it a bit and you get to understand how it work you can find some absolute gems of places to eat, go out, whatever that really make living here a pleasure. The problem is when you visit or you try a new place you run the risk of being ar5e raped visciously.


----------



## Fatstuff

yes it was angus steak house, they are everywhere in london, they probably only stay in london because at them prices they would never survive even in big cities like here (bham)


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> yes it was angus steak house, they are everywhere in london, they probably only stay in london because at them prices they would never survive even in big cities like here (bham)


Yeah they are, tourist traps I'm afraid. I fell for it once about 15 years ago and have never been back since.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Food today

Double shake preworkout

Double shake pwo

Banana

6 whole eggs

500g mince beef chilli over two sittings

Contained butter beans and kidney beans for carbs

Got sweet potato wedges with steak and veg tonight

Prob have a shake before bed

About 300g protein not sure on rest!


----------



## Fatstuff

Get in there!!!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> Get in there!!!!


Fuller than a bull elephants ball bag at the moment!


----------



## Guest

Ginger Ben said:


> Fuller than a bull elephants ball bag at the moment!


Mine are fuller! Emptying the fookers later


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0B said:


> Mine are fuller! Emptying the fookers later


Lol, Flinty sent you some holiday snaps from Preston? 

Give the Mrs my best :lol:


----------



## luther1

I bet soppy bollox Roblet has been texting Flinty telling him he's been getting slated. I'm going to kick him right where his balls should be when i go and train with the drips


----------



## Guest

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol, Flinty sent you some holiday snaps from Preston?
> 
> Give the Mrs my best :lol:


PMSL! No he hasn't, he's all good. Text him this morning 

Give her the best.....? Something you know that I don't :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest

luther1 said:


> I bet soppy bollox Roblet has been texting Flinty telling him he's been getting slated. I'm going to kick him right where his balls should be when i go and train with the drips


LOL - Actually he text me yesterday to tell me it was being raped 

Eyes and ears everywhere h34r:


----------



## Guest

Benjamin, you are inspirational!!


----------



## Queenie

Chuck Norris can strangle you with a cordless telephone.

x x


----------



## luther1

RXQueenie said:


> Chuck Norris can strangle you with a cordless telephone.
> 
> x x


How many years have you been waiting for someone to mention Chuck Norris so you can use that awfull joke? :thumb:


----------



## Queenie

luther1 said:


> How many years have you been waiting for someone to mention Chuck Norris so you can use that awfull joke? :thumb:


Luther... i have hundreds from where that came from   x x


----------



## luther1

R0B said:


> LOL - Actually he text me yesterday to tell me it was being raped
> 
> Eyes and ears everywhere h34r:


Was he ok because me and Uri did let the cnut have it,just a bit haha?


----------



## luther1

RXQueenie said:


> Luther... i have hundreds from where that came from   x x


I'll get me coat


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0B said:


> Benjamin, you are inspirational!!
> 
> View attachment 72355


What have i inspired you to do??


----------



## Ginger Ben

RXQueenie said:


> Chuck Norris can strangle you with a cordless telephone.
> 
> x x


Thanks for visiting, nice to have some real female input as opposed to Luther's estrogen fueled ranting and jealous snide remarks :lol:


----------



## Guest

Ginger Ben said:



> What have i inspired you to do??


Train harder!


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0B said:


> Train harder!


That's good! What was it that caused that? Been miring my pictures again?? :001_tt2:


----------



## Breda

luther1:2769135 said:


> I'll get me coat


Don't forget your loafers you cnut


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> Don't forget your loafers you cnut


Got your ET avi back then


----------



## Queenie

Ginger Ben said:


> Thanks for visiting, nice to have some real female input as opposed to Luther's estrogen fueled ranting and jealous snide remarks :lol:


i could bitch this thread right up if required x x


----------



## Ginger Ben

Shoulders are looking v good mate!


----------



## Guest

Breda said:


> Don't forget your loafers you cnut


Who's the white dude bro......


----------



## Ginger Ben

RXQueenie said:


> i could bitch this thread right up if required x x


Feel free, it's been queered up so a bit of bitching won't do any harm! x


----------



## Breda

Ginger [URL=Ben:2769234]Ben:2769234[/URL] said:


> Got your ET avi back then


Don't be jelly bro... Just showing Luther what some training and eating can do


----------



## Breda

Ginger [URL=Ben:2769239]Ben:2769239[/URL] said:


> Shoulders are looking v good mate!


Thanks mate they were behaving and being vascular so thought I'd throw it up as new avi



R0B:2769241 said:


> Who's the white dude bro......


U believe that would be Jesus


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> Don't be jelly bro... Just showing Luther what some training and eating can do


He's not interested in training and eating mate unless he's training his mouth to eat more c0ck


----------



## Breda

Ginger [URL=Ben:2769259]Ben:2769259[/URL] said:


> He's not interested in training and eating mate unless he's training his mouth to eat more c0ck


I reckon your right mate


----------



## Fatstuff

breda, i always thought u were black, my bad mate - we can be friends now


----------



## Breda

Fatstuff:2769530 said:


> breda, i always thought u were black, my bad mate - we can be friends now


Do I not look black in my avi or something...

We're friends anyway man I love your KFC eatin antics


----------



## Fatstuff

Breda said:


> Do I not look black in my avi or something...
> 
> We're friends anyway man I love your KFC eatin antics


I know I know im just pulling ur White plonker


----------



## Fatstuff

And 2 weeks clean from kfc


----------



## Breda

Fatstuff:2769649 said:


> I know I know im just pulling ur White plonker


Mate I'm not white.... 1st Rob now you... Where are these white accusations coming from

2 weeks clean is a great achievement... But as an addict myself I know there's a possibility of a relapse on every corner... Ppl are knockin up cheap sh!te chicken and passing it off as KFC, but its not the real deal so beware of the likes of dixxy, flames etc etc, you will know them by there neon lights and kebab shop interior... if you guna relapse I won't judge you but do it properly with the colonel


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning all, in Basingstoke today, oh the joy!!!!!


----------



## Guest

Ginger Ben said:


> Morning all, in Basingstoke today, oh the joy!!!!!


Have fun! X


----------



## Breda

Ginger [URL=Ben:2769850]Ben:2769850[/URL] said:


> Morning all, in Basingstoke today, oh the joy!!!!!


Fcuk that... Off to leanington spa for me tonight, oh the joy


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> Fcuk that... Off to leanington spa for me tonight, oh the joy


Pussy patrol?

I'm here for meetings as out hq is here. Going to be dull.


----------



## Guest

Ginger Ben said:


> Pussy patrol?
> 
> I'm here for meetings as out hq is here. Going to be dull.


Agree everything over arm wrestling!


----------



## Breda

Ginger [URL=Ben:2769975]Ben:2769975[/URL] said:


> Pussy patrol?
> 
> I'm here for meetings as out hq is here. Going to be dull.


Pussy patrol indeed mate

Best of luck with your sh!tty meeting just try to look as if you're paying attention


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0B said:


> Agree everything over arm wrestling!


Lol that's a great idea! Looks like I'm getting my own way then


----------



## Guest

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol that's a great idea! Looks like I'm getting my own way then


Either that or biggest N0B wins.... Then again :rolleye:

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Fatstuff

Breda said:


> Fcuk that... Off to leanington spa for me tonight, oh the joy


why u goin leamington spa?


----------



## Breda

R0B:2770009 said:


> Either that or biggest N0B wins.... Then again :rolleye:
> 
> :lol: :lol:


He will have no chance mate... Most freckles wins :lol:


----------



## Fatstuff

i said WHY ARE U GOING LEAMINGTON SPA!!????


----------



## Breda

Fatstuff said:


> why u goin leamington spa?


The test has got me travelin the length and bredth of the country for fresh pussy mate... I put a pic of her tits up in Flintys Journal a few pages back


----------



## Fatstuff

Breda said:


> The test has got me travelin the length and bredth of the country for fresh pussy mate... I put a pic of her tits up in Flintys Journal a few pages back


im not amazingly far from there tbf, its quite a nice place, get her tits up now


----------



## Guest

Breda said:


> The test has got me travelin the length and bredth of the country for fresh pussy mate... I put a pic of her tits up in Flintys Journal a few pages back


You should be travelling length and bredth anyway!

Everyone local knows your riddled with Aids 

Honestly, I haven't had the increase in libido that I expected... Suppose were all different


----------



## Breda

Fatstuff said:


> im not amazingly far from there tbf, its quite a nice place, get her tits up now


Birmingham central is 1 stop away from coventry i think... I thought i could come and sey hello to you when i was there last week... i will do at some point, its literally a 45 minute train journey


----------



## Breda

R0B said:


> You should be travelling length and bredth anyway!
> 
> Everyone local knows your riddled with Aids
> 
> Honestly, I haven't had the increase in libido that I expected... Suppose were all different


I'm spreadin my aids mate... There'll be an epedemic and it'll be all down to me.. either that or a spate of children growin up without knowin there father lol

My libido has gone up a bit tho mate.. its not super charged but its definately up


----------



## Guest

Breda said:


> I'm spreadin my aids mate... There'll be an epedemic and it'll be all down to me.. either that or a spate of children growin up without knowin there father lol
> 
> My libido has gone up a bit tho mate.. its not super charged but its definately up


Agreed, wouldn't mind it being supercharged just for the sake of it! Might crack on with some MT2 :lol:


----------



## Fatstuff

Breda said:


> Birmingham central is 1 stop away from coventry i think... I thought i could come and sey hello to you when i was there last week... i will do at some point, its literally a 45 minute train journey


i live the cov end of brum anyway tbf, if i did meet u it would put an end to this silly chin nonsense


----------



## Fatstuff

R0B said:


> Agreed, wouldn't mind it being supercharged just for the sake of it! Might crack on with some MT2 :lol:


breda could do with some the pasty bastard


----------



## Guest

Fatstuff said:


> i live the cov end of brum anyway tbf, if i did meet u it would put an end to this silly chin nonsense


It'll look silly when he's finished off on it :lol:


----------



## Breda

R0B said:


> Agreed, wouldn't mind it being supercharged just for the sake of it! Might crack on with some MT2 :lol:


Me neither mate, i got the old cialis on the go too lol she wont no whats hit her..... repeatedly!!

GEt the MT2 in ya bud


----------



## Breda

Fatstuff said:


> i live the cov end of brum anyway tbf, if i did meet u it would put an end to this silly chin nonsense


I'll be up that way quite often for the forseeable future bro so we'll defo have to link up... As for the chin myth i'll nedd to take pics as proof


----------



## Breda

Fatstuff said:


> breda could do with some the pasty bastard


I am not fcukin pasty... WTF!!! where has all this come from ???


----------



## Fatstuff

lol, no way - my face is a mystery on here, its my secret lil hide away - nobody knows i use it!


----------



## Guest

Breda said:


> I am not fcukin pasty... WTF!!! where has all this come from ???


The white dude in your avi!

Think I look darker pmsl! X


----------



## Fatstuff

Breda said:


> I am not fcukin pasty... WTF!!! where has all this come from ???


Eighth-cast, quarter-cast at best mate


----------



## Breda

Fatstuff said:


> Eighth-cast, quarter-cast at best mate


Cnuts!!!


----------



## Guest

Breda said:


> Cnuts!!!


And to think, I've been telling my mates down the KKK club I knew of a black man....

Good day to you sir!

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Breda

R0B said:


> And to think, I've been telling my mates down the KKK club I knew of a black man....
> 
> Good day to you sir!
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:


But you do know a black man :mellow:

If you want me to come to the KKK head quarters and drop trou i fcukin will.... This rumor mongering needs to stop :lol:


----------



## Fatstuff

Breda said:


> But you do know a black man :mellow:
> 
> If you want me to come to the KKK head quarters and drop trou i fcukin will.... This rumor mongering needs to stop :lol:


They will welcome u with open arms my Christian White brother


----------



## Breda

Fatstuff said:


> They will welcome u with open arms my Christian White brother


Fcuk this i'm gettin a blacker avi


----------



## Fatstuff

Someone pass him the boot polish


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> Fcuk this i'm gettin a blacker avi


Borrow Little Simons then you'll actually look hench too! Pmsl


----------



## Ginger Ben

I've never heard the words controversial or political used to describe a vending machine in an office until this afternoon.....oh my fvcking god.


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> I've never heard the words controversial or political used to describe a vending machine in an office until this afternoon.....oh my fvcking god.


Were they selling child porn chocolate bars?


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


> Borrow Little Simons then you'll actually look hench too! Pmsl


Pr!ck Benjamin... I thought we had a minority pact.... You sir are a cnut and i'll have you know i'll be lookin swole in no time


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> Were they selling child porn chocolate bars?


Lol yes apparently a finger of fudge isn't what it used to be when I was a kid!


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


> I've never heard the words controversial or political used to describe a vending machine in an office until this afternoon.....oh my fvcking god.


Outrageous!!! :2guns:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Lol. Fvcking small town mentality. The vending machine is the most interesting subject of conversation here and people are actually falling out over it! Haha faking retards.


----------



## Fatstuff

Care to share some details?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> Pr!ck Benjamin... I thought we had a minority pact.... You sir are a cnut and i'll have you know i'll be lookin swole in no time


We do bro but its only fair for the ginger bashing...


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> Care to share some details?


To be honest you really wouldn't be interested.

So back home now and had a better night than expected which is always nice. I drove again so no booze for me! 

Busy weekend but no gym action. Need the rest though so it's all good.


----------



## Guest

Ginger Ben said:


> To be honest you really wouldn't be interested.
> 
> So back home now and had a better night than expected which is always nice. I drove again so no booze for me!
> 
> Busy weekend but no gym action. Need the rest though so it's all good.


Busy weekend but no gym...?!

Your having that sack, back and crack done and that's it all weekend!

You slack red neck!


----------



## flinty90

Have a good weekend bro !!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0B said:


> Busy weekend but no gym...?!
> 
> Your having that sack, back and crack done and that's it all weekend!
> 
> You slack red neck!


Lol yes mate. Out to do wedding stuff today then out for dinner with my best man and his mrs as they've just got engaged too.

Tomorrow my mum is up for the day so out for lunch with her and generally mooching around London as we do the tourist thing when she comes up which is cool.

I've found a pay and train gym near me though so I can now train at weekends if i have time and not have to travel 45 mins to get there!


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> Have a good weekend bro !!!


Cheers mate good to see you back. You up to anything this weekend?


----------



## Guest

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol yes mate. Out to do wedding stuff today then out for dinner with my best man and his mrs as they've just got engaged too.
> 
> Tomorrow my mum is up for the day so out for lunch with her and generally mooching around London as we do the tourist thing when she comes up which is cool.
> 
> I've found a pay and train gym near me though so I can now train at weekends if i have time and not have to travel 45 mins to get there!


Wedding stuff! Bet you love it 

We told nobody, just my best mate and her best mate, oh and a photographer 

Family was gutted :lol: :lol: :lol:

Enjoy the weekend though buddy, good news on the gym find :beer:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0B said:


> Wedding stuff! Bet you love it
> 
> We told nobody, just my best mate and her best mate, oh and a photographer
> 
> Family was gutted :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Enjoy the weekend though buddy, good news on the gym find :beer:


Ha! We'd be killed if we did that. Got 140 people coming to it!!

Have a good one


----------



## Fatstuff

u got nippers benjy?


----------



## Guest

Ginger Ben said:


> Ha! We'd be killed if we did that. Got 140 people coming to it!!
> 
> Have a good one


LOL!

They soon got over it, just another day in the week :lol: :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> u got nippers benjy?


No mate just us at the moment


----------



## Guest

Ginger Ben said:


> No mate just us at the moment


Well, not that you know of anyway


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0B said:


> Well, not that you know of anyway


Hahaha that's what my dad always used to say when I got back from Australia. One day boy a ginger, half abbo kid is going to turn up calling you daddy! Hahaha


----------



## Guest

Ginger Ben said:


> Hahaha that's what my dad always used to say when I got back from Australia. One day boy a ginger, half abbo kid is going to turn up calling you daddy! Hahaha


PMSL!

Best I could do.......


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0B said:


> PMSL!
> 
> Best I could do.......
> 
> View attachment 72551


Pmsl very good!


----------



## Guest

Ginger Ben said:


> Pmsl very good!


Put your phone down and get looking at horse drawn carriages


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0B said:


> Put your phone down and get looking at horse drawn carriages


Stuck on a fvcking bus mate so now late for lunch! I'm not good when hungry! Haha. Bought my bottle of dbol with me so may munch some of them to keep me going! Haha.


----------



## Fatstuff

if u havent got kids, why u getting married ? :rolleye:


----------



## Guest

Ginger Ben said:


> Stuck on a fvcking bus mate so now late for lunch! I'm not good when hungry! Haha. Bought my bottle of dbol with me so may munch some of them to keep me going! Haha.


PMSL! You dirty cnut 



Fatstuff said:


> if u havent got kids, why u getting married ? :rolleye:


Because he is ginger and he needs to prove something!


----------



## Fatstuff

R0B said:


> PMSL! You dirty cnut
> 
> Because he is ginger and he needs to prove something!


i suppose because hes a ginge, hes finally found a woman who will let him writhe his sweaty ginger body on top of her for 3 uncomfortable minutes on a regular basis, he doesnt want to let her go, spose i dont blame him. bless - poor woman.


----------



## Guest

Fatstuff said:


> i suppose because hes a ginge, hes finally found a woman who will let him writhe his sweaty ginger body on top of her for 3 uncomfortable minutes on a regular basis, he doesnt want to let her go, spose i dont blame him. bless - poor woman.


Exactly!

3 mins is pushing it though


----------



## luther1

R0B said:


> Exactly!
> 
> 3 mins is pushing it though  [/QUOT
> 
> That was including forplay


----------



## Guest

luther1 said:


> That was including forplay


His foreplay is pulling her pants down :lol: :lol:


----------



## Fatstuff

His foreplay includes 2minutes of begging!!


----------



## Guest

Fatstuff said:


> His foreplay includes 2minutes of begging!!


1 min to wrap it up...... he take's his time doesn't he :lol: :lol:


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Cheers mate good to see you back. You up to anything this weekend?


Not really mate .. just been to gym (ALONE COS ROB LOOKS LIKE HE NEEDED TO SPEND MORE TIME ON HERE ) apart from that mate im just chilling this weekend


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> Not really mate .. just been to gym (ALONE COS ROB LOOKS LIKE HE NEEDED TO SPEND MORE TIME ON HERE ) apart from that mate im just chilling this weekend


Lol, I'm fcuking stuck inside!

Well, I'm off out in a min - kids too. She's milking it I reckon lol :lol: :lol:


----------



## flinty90

R0B said:


> Lol, I'm fcuking stuck inside!
> 
> Well, I'm off out in a min - kids too. She's milking it I reckon lol :lol: :lol:


probably just as well , dont want you over exerting yourself before your session tomorrow hey . god knows you might not be able to lift the 10 kg's and make yourself look a weak cnut in fron of others X


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> probably just as well , dont want you over exerting yourself before your session tomorrow hey . god knows you might not be able to lift the 10 kg's and make yourself look a weak cnut in fron of others X


Don't need to pick weight up to show I'm a weak cnut :lol:

Anyway ya [email protected]! I'm going to do some DB work and some pull ups - yep! Bedroom style :lol:


----------



## flinty90

R0B said:


> Don't need to pick weight up to show I'm a weak cnut :lol:
> 
> Anyway ya [email protected]! I'm going to do some DB work and some pull ups - yep! Bedroom style :lol:


crack on then , dont go pulling yourself a muscle though !!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> Not really mate .. just been to gym (ALONE COS ROB LOOKS LIKE HE NEEDED TO SPEND MORE TIME ON HERE ) apart from that mate im just chilling this weekend


Lol you won't see that cnut in the gym in a hurry he's too busy relying on [email protected] bullets and pies to get big 

Watch him catch his mrs' cold over night and pussy out of tomorrow...... 

Sounds good mate especially after a week away.


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol you won't see that cnut in the gym in a hurry he's too busy relying on [email protected] bullets and pies to get big
> 
> Watch him catch his mrs' cold over night and pussy out of tomorrow......
> 
> Sounds good mate especially after a week away.


well i guess we will see how he fairs up tomorrow wont we. i think folks are taking this training session far too seriously , robs neshing out of sessions and milky and dave are preparing for war lol...

i thought we were going to go to gym for a session and enjoy ourselves , i feel like its a UK strongman final going to take place pmsl !!!


----------



## Guest

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol you won't see that cnut in the gym in a hurry he's too busy relying on [email protected] bullets and pies to get big
> 
> Watch him catch his mrs' cold over night and pussy out of tomorrow......
> 
> Sounds good mate especially after a week away.


You mean t-bullets and pies don't work...

Bugger 

Listen you disabled [email protected]! If I carry on as I am and don't fcuk anything up along the way I'll have a carved body that you'd expect to see along side the BB gods!

Watch this space!!

If I don't.... Feel free to gang bang me into the gutter!


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> well i guess we will see how he fairs up tomorrow wont we. i think folks are taking this training session far too seriously , robs neshing out of sessions and milky and dave are preparing for war lol...
> 
> i thought we were going to go to gym for a session and enjoy ourselves , i feel like its a UK strongman final going to take place pmsl !!!


Pmsl what did you expect with a bunch of test fueled meat heads and ROB (team mascot) going to the gym together! It's going to be fun but will also be war. Have to get you guys down here too at some point would be good fun.


----------



## Fatstuff

Rob, drop some halo and pin some supertren beforehand tomorrow show these cnuts how the little man operates!!!!


----------



## Fatstuff

Fcuk it throw some cheque drops in aswell


----------



## Guest

Fatstuff said:


> Rob, drop some halo and pin some supertren beforehand tomorrow show these cnuts how the little man operates!!!!


PMSL!

Well I was just going to have a swig of Rage and that was it......


----------



## Fatstuff

Amateur  :lol:


----------



## Guest

Fatstuff said:


> Amateur  :lol:


LOL!

I am intrigued about Halo though.... Uri said to take some pre-workout too?!


----------



## Fatstuff

I've never tried any if them tbh, just read about them


----------



## Guest

Fatstuff said:


> I've never tried any if them tbh, just read about them


Well your no good to me are you!


----------



## flinty90

R0B said:


> LOL!
> 
> I am intrigued about Halo though.... Uri said to take some pre-workout too?!


see me in morning mate


----------



## flinty90

i thought about my pre workout supps aswell, wondered wether a decaff tea or a beefy bovril would power me through it ??? not sure what to go for !!


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> i thought about my pre workout supps aswell, wondered wether a decaff tea or a beefy bovril would power me through it ??? not sure what to go for !!


I do feel for you on the stims mate! Must be a cnut.


----------



## flinty90

R0B said:


> I do feel for you on the stims mate! Must be a cnut.


not really mate, dont think i need them as much as some people seem to rely on them to be honest !!!


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> not really mate, dont think i need them as much as some people seem to rely on them to be honest !!!


This is true,

I know you don't need them.

I think i've just got to the stage where I "think" i need them, I've sacked tea and coffee off since Thursday and i'm feeling better already - not much, but a start 

But if you have some Halo, I'll give them a crack tomorrow PMSL! :lol:


----------



## flinty90

R0B said:


> This is true,
> 
> I know you don't need them.
> 
> I think i've just got to the stage where I "think" i need them, I've sacked tea and coffee off since Thursday and i'm feeling better already - not much, but a start
> 
> But if you have some Halo, I'll give them a crack tomorrow PMSL! :lol:


i might have some :whistling:


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> i might have some :whistling:


Don't let me have rohypnol again, not after last time!


----------



## Ginger Ben

You not a stim fan then flints? Wish I wasn't in a way. Got too reliant on pwo's to get me going in the mornings now but have eased back on them since gear kicked in as get a more natural buzz on the way to the gym through being excited to see whats going to happen.

Longest sentance ever, I thank you!


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> You not a stim fan then flints? Wish I wasn't in a way. Got too reliant on pwo's to get me going in the mornings now but have eased back on them since gear kicked in as get a more natural buzz on the way to the gym through being excited to see whats going to happen.
> 
> Longest sentance ever, I thank you!


sentence*


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> You not a stim fan then flints? Wish I wasn't in a way. Got too reliant on pwo's to get me going in the mornings now but have eased back on them since gear kicked in as get a more natural buzz on the way to the gym through being excited to see whats going to happen.
> 
> Longest sentance ever, I thank you!


I cant have them mate , they give me anxiety and can spark panic attacks bro.. i cant even drink caffeine, so its just decaff for me....

its a good job im highly charged naturally mate to be fair lol....


----------



## Fatstuff

im sensitive to stims, if u wanted to try one flinty, spirodex was actually very mild and the only one i would take regularly if i was to take one, i used to use eph and just suffer but a large coffee does me now lol


----------



## flinty90

Fatstuff said:


> im sensitive to stims, if u wanted to try one flinty, spirodex was actually very mild and the only one i would take regularly if i was to take one, i used to use eph and just suffer but a large coffee does me now lol


cheers mate, i think i will just leave them alone mate, i would hate to see me if i took a stim, i just get a buzz from knowing im going to smash that iron to be honest .... its probably the fact that i havent actually had any stims or caffiene for over 4 years now so i think my body has just adapted without it...

i would be fcukin hanging off the lcieling if i had a full power coffee now lol !!!


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> cheers mate, i think i will just leave them alone mate, i would hate to see me if i took a stim, i just get a buzz from knowing im going to smash that iron to be honest .... its probably the fact that i havent actually had any stims or caffiene for over 4 years now so i think my body has just adapted without it...
> 
> i would be fcukin hanging off the lcieling if i had a full power coffee now lol !!!


I can't imagine you on any kind of stim! Jesus wept you would smash something or someone to pieces!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fair enough sounds like it's best left well alone then! 

Right wedding list compiled, that was great fun!!

Out for meal tonight so food today has been cheat all the way other than my brekkie shake and the double shake I'm having now to chase more dbol down with.

Did my gear arrive today I hear you ask? Did it fvck is the answer! Oh well don't need it yet so no drama.


----------



## Guest

Ginger Ben said:


> Fair enough sounds like it's best left well alone then!
> 
> Right wedding list compiled, that was great fun!!
> 
> Out for meal tonight so food today has been cheat all the way other than my brekkie shake and the double shake I'm having now to chase more dbol down with.
> 
> Did my gear arrive today I hear you ask? Did it fvck is the answer! Oh well don't need it yet so no drama.


Hope you have a good night bro!

Ah, your source is great isn't she :lol: :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> sentence*


Lol


----------



## flinty90

R0B said:


> Hope you have a good night bro!
> 
> Ah, your source is great isn't she :lol: :lol:


what a cnut she is ... i think a new source should be found lol !!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0B said:


> Hope you have a good night bro!
> 
> Ah, your source is great isn't she :lol: :lol:


About as prompt as one of Uriels dates meeting him at the top of a steep hill!


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> what a cnut she is ... i think a new source should be found lol !!!


Agreed :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Just back in from bloody amazing meal out. Champagne, wine, port and lovely grub. Diets fvcked today but don't care as was a special occasion and I'm only human, albeit genetically superior to you fvcking boring hair coloured lot! 

Hope everybody's having a good weekend. X


----------



## Guest

Ginger Ben said:


> Just back in from bloody amazing meal out. Champagne, wine, port and lovely grub. Diets fvcked today but don't care as was a special occasion and I'm only human, albeit genetically superior to you fvcking boring hair coloured lot!
> 
> Hope everybody's having a good weekend. X


Champagne, wine and port.... Chocolate liquors nice then 

Have a good day buddy!


----------



## flinty90

just waiting for ROB to pick me up now so HE can go and show them northern cnuts up in a gym, (not by bieng strong but by just bieng a cnut) lol !!!


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> just waiting for ROB to pick me up now so HE can go and show them northern cnuts up in a gym, (not by bieng strong but by just bieng a cnut) lol !!!


I'll do that before I even step in the place! X


----------



## flinty90

R0B said:


> I'll do that before I even step in the place! X


i have woken up with a headache, b4stard sinuses !!!


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> i have woken up with a headache, b4stard sinuses !!!


Lol, you been round my missus....

She's still hanging out her bum!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning hope you two have kissed and made up. Can't understand why

You were late rob seeing as you were on here just after 7???  

Scared?? 

Have a good one and let's see some stats and pictures of bloodied, callused hands and rob voming in the bin!


----------



## Guest

Ginger Ben said:


> Morning hope you two have kissed and made up. Can't understand why
> 
> You were late rob seeing as you were on here just after 7???
> 
> Scared??
> 
> Have a good one and let's see some stats and pictures of bloodied, callused hands and rob voming in the bin!


LOL - Yes I was late! The joys of getting sh!t together along with de-icing and forgetting the camera :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Let's Play Darts!! Love it!


----------



## Guest

Ginger Ben said:


> Let's Play Darts!! Love it!


Well you've got the belly for it


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0B said:


> Well you've got the belly for it


These lads are athletes!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning, went to bed at 9:20 last might and slept right through to my alarm at 5:45. Brilliant. Feeling good and going to hit chest and tris as hard as ever today!

Have a good one whatever you're all doing


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Morning, went to bed at 9:20 last might and slept right through to my alarm at 5:45. Brilliant. Feeling good and going to hit chest and tris as hard as ever today!
> 
> Have a good one whatever you're all doing


you too bro . make them fcukers scream lol..

my chest and tris are feeling good today, a nice ache from the session yesterday so looks like i hit the spot perfectly X


----------



## Guest

Ginger Ben said:


> Morning, went to bed at 9:20 last might and slept right through to my alarm at 5:45. Brilliant. Feeling good and going to hit chest and tris as hard as ever today!
> 
> Have a good one whatever you're all doing


Smash that chest to pieces!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> you too bro . make them fcukers scream lol..
> 
> my chest and tris are feeling good today, a nice ache from the session yesterday so looks like i hit the spot perfectly X


Great feeling to have when you know you've hit chest hard. Enjoy!


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0B said:


> Smash that chest to pieces!!


I did mate, no holds barred this morning. Got the 50kg dumbbells going on a slight incilne press too, very chuffed with that as that's been a goal for a little while now. Got 4 good reps out db's down to just touch shoulders so well happy! :thumb:


----------



## Guest

Ginger Ben said:


> I did mate, no holds barred this morning. Got the 50kg dumbbells going on a slight incilne press too, very chuffed with that as that's been a goal for a little while now. Got 4 good reps out db's down to just touch shoulders so well happy! :thumb:


Bloody good going there mate!

Your the colour of a Fox and as strong as an Ox !!

Seriously, good work on the DB press :thumb:


----------



## Breda

Nice pressing Ben... I don't think I could trust myself with 50's tbh

Hope every body had a good weekend


----------



## Ginger Ben

Thanks guys, was feeling strong today and did a set with the 48's that felt good so thought I'd give it a bash. It's a bit dodgy getting in to position on your own so might get somebody to hand me one of the db's next time but all in all it went well!

Weekend was good thanks mate, you?


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


> Thanks guys, was feeling strong today and did a set with the 48's that felt good so thought I'd give it a bash. It's a bit dodgy getting in to position on your own so might get somebody to hand me one of the db's next time but all in all it went well!
> 
> Weekend was good thanks mate, you?


Fcuk gettin those into position on your own mate... I'd put my arm out of socket.... How did you get the into position out of interest.... Looks like the gear is working for you mate so i'm chuffed for you!!!

My weekend was fine mate got fed and fcuked, and she did my jab for me... What more can a man ask of a weekend


----------



## Guest

Breda said:


> My weekend was fine mate got fed and fcuked, and she did my jab for me... What more can a man ask of a weekend


Sounds like a keeper!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Breda

R0B said:


> Sounds like a keeper!! :lol: :lol:


Possibly mate

Like the avi rob but all i can see is 3 big blokes... Where are you :lol: something slightly **** erotic about it too


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> Fcuk gettin those into position on your own mate... I'd put my arm out of socket.... How did you get the into position out of interest.... Looks like the gear is working for you mate so i'm chuffed for you!!!
> 
> My weekend was fine mate got fed and fcuked, and she did my jab for me... What more can a man ask of a weekend


haha it is a bit of a mission, takes some psyching up! I rest them on my knees when I'm sitting on the edge of the bench. Then as I lay back I fling the first one on to my shoulder using my leg to get it up there and the second one sort of just follows as your momentum takes you backwards (you need to use the other leg as well of course). Then you sort of have them both in position.

Would be a lot easier with somebody to help so will do that next time for sure!

Thanks mate, yeah it certainly seems to be, hope it's not just the dbol!! Will come off that after next week so that will be 5 weeks on I think and 6 on the test. If the test is going to work it should be doing it by then!

lol sounds like a very good weekend! She a nurse??


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> Possibly mate
> 
> Like the avi rob but all i can see is 3 big blokes... Where are you :lol: something slightly **** erotic about it too


Those pics are great, is Flinty annoyed you look bigger than him?? :whistling:


----------



## Guest

Ginger Ben said:


> Those pics are great, is Flinty annoyed you look bigger than him?? :whistling:


What do you mean look :whistling:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0B said:


> What do you mean look :whistling:


Haha looking good tho mate, arms are coming along nicely and let's be honest, that's all that matters! :laugh:


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


> haha it is a bit of a mission, takes some psyching up! I rest them on my knees when I'm sitting on the edge of the bench. Then as I lay back I fling the first one on to my shoulder using my leg to get it up there and the second one sort of just follows as your momentum takes you backwards (you need to use the other leg as well of course). Then you sort of have them both in position.
> 
> Would be a lot easier with somebody to help so will do that next time for sure!
> 
> Thanks mate, yeah it certainly seems to be, hope it's not just the dbol!! Will come off that after next week so that will be 5 weeks on I think and 6 on the test. If the test is going to work it should be doing it by then!
> 
> lol sounds like a very good weekend! She a nurse??


Defo give somebody a shout next time mate you dont wanna be flickin those into position, you'll do yourself a mischief!!

I doubt it is just the dbol mate but you'll soon find out when you stop them and your lifts start to plummet lol... I'm off them now but havent been in the gym for 3 days so will see what i've got tonight... sure the test will be doing its magic by now... cant wait to start the oxys

Nah mate she aint a nurse, she just does as she's told :lol:


----------



## Guest

Ginger Ben said:


> Haha looking good tho mate, arms are coming along nicely and let's be honest, that's all that matters! :laugh:


Thanks Bro! I just wish my blooming chest would grow lol.

All in good time 

And yes, Arms are what people see! I reckon 1" on them this year would be fine


----------



## Breda

R0B said:


> What do you mean look :whistling:


you dont lookm out of place mate... you can tell you're holdin a big of mass


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> Defo give somebody a shout next time mate you dont wanna be flickin those into position, you'll do yourself a mischief!!
> 
> I doubt it is just the dbol mate but you'll soon find out when you stop them and your lifts start to plummet lol... I'm off them now but havent been in the gym for 3 days so will see what i've got tonight... sure the test will be doing its magic by now... cant wait to start the oxys
> 
> Nah mate she aint a nurse, she just does as she's told :lol:


Yeah I will do next chest session, always get that extra 1 or 2 reps out with help too even if they aren't 100% your effort they make a big difference in terms of development and breaking plateaus. Not that I'm expecting any plateaus while the gear is doing it's job!

If my lifts plummet after I stop the dbol I am going to be soooo pi55ed off it will be untrue!! :cursing: :lol:

Oxys eh? Forgot you had those. You going to run them towards the end of the cycle then?

Good for her, it's not nice having to tell them twice!


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0B said:


> Thanks Bro! I just wish my blooming chest would grow lol.
> 
> All in good time
> 
> And yes, Arms are what people see! I reckon 1" on them this year would be fine


Agree wioth Breda, you don't look out of place at all. Especially given they all have 4 stone + on you!

Fvck me Dave's a unit isn't he! Looks immensly strong.


----------



## Guest

Ginger Ben said:


> Agree wioth Breda, you don't look out of place at all. Especially given they all have 4 stone + on you!
> 
> Fvck me Dave's a unit isn't he! Looks immensly strong.


Thanks Lads  XxX

Yeah Dave is a big bloody lad and very strong indeed! Those 3 are all naturally strong 

We need to get something sorted really, suppose its a bit of a logistical nightmare! But we could just meet at MK.... Me and Flinty drive down and you could get a train straight to MK couldn't you Ben??


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


> Yeah I will do next chest session, always get that extra 1 or 2 reps out with help too even if they aren't 100% your effort they make a big difference in terms of development and breaking plateaus. Not that I'm expecting any plateaus while the gear is doing it's job!
> 
> If my lifts plummet after I stop the dbol I am going to be soooo pi55ed off it will be untrue!! :cursing: :lol:
> 
> Oxys eh? Forgot you had those. You going to run them towards the end of the cycle then?
> 
> Good for her, it's not nice having to tell them twice!


Make sure you do Bro... i dont want you posting up abot torn pecs or fcuked shoulders... You'll have more energy for the reps as well if you get somebody to hand them to you, i find even when flicking 30's my reps are lower so you most probably could have got an extra 3 reps out and once the muscle is fatigued its not worth the risk imo.... Sorry if i'm starting to sound like your Mrs :lol:

Tbh bro i'm running the cycle indefinately... untill my gains slow/stop or sides become not worth the hassle, so i will be throwing in orals every 4 weeks mate to keep things ticking over nicely

She's listens mate i cant complain


----------



## Breda

R0B said:


> Thanks Lads  XxX
> 
> Yeah Dave is a big bloody lad and very strong indeed! Those 3 are all naturally strong
> 
> We need to get something sorted really, suppose its a bit of a logistical nightmare! But we could just meet at MK.... Me and Flinty drive down and you could get a train straight to MK couldn't you Ben??


I dont mind comin up to you guys for the day tbh i'm fed up of MK

BUt yea Dave looks like a fcukin beast mate, so does milky... but Flinty looks shorter than i imagined but looks like he's lost a ton of weight


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0B said:


> Thanks Lads  XxX
> 
> Yeah Dave is a big bloody lad and very strong indeed! Those 3 are all naturally strong
> 
> We need to get something sorted really, suppose its a bit of a logistical nightmare! But we could just meet at MK.... Me and Flinty drive down and you could get a train straight to MK couldn't you Ben??


I'd be happy to travel to get a session in somewhere, train or car is fine by me (train if we are doing legs!). Only problem is my weekends are pretty hectic now until after the honeymoon so I'd have to wait until then to have enough free time tbh. Well up for it after that though. :bounce:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> Make sure you do Bro... i dont want you posting up abot torn pecs or fcuked shoulders... You'll have more energy for the reps as well if you get somebody to hand them to you, i find even when flicking 30's my reps are lower so you most probably could have got an extra 3 reps out and once the muscle is fatigued its not worth the risk imo.... Sorry if i'm starting to sound like your Mrs :lol:
> 
> Tbh bro i'm running the cycle indefinately... untill my gains slow/stop or sides become not worth the hassle, so i will be throwing in orals every 4 weeks mate to keep things ticking over nicely
> 
> She's listens mate i cant complain


haha that's a fair point to be honest so I will ask for help next time! 

I'm thinking of running mine until after my honeymoon. That would be 4 months on for a first cycle though!  Might need to invest in some HCG!!


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


> I'd be happy to travel to get a session in somewhere, train or car is fine by me (train if we are doing legs!). Only problem is my weekends are pretty hectic now until after the honeymoon so I'd have to wait until then to have enough free time tbh. Well up for it after that though. :bounce:


we'll work out the finer datails at a later date but either way i'm up for it... Theres a good pay as you train gym down my way that me and expleitive went too but i aint training legs... fcuk that!!!



Ginger Ben said:


> haha that's a fair point to be honest so I will ask for help next time!
> 
> I'm thinking of running mine until after my honeymoon. That would be 4 months on for a first cycle though!  Might need to invest in some HCG!!


Good man!!

lol so much for 10 weeks mate... I'm thinking about grabbing some HCG myself but tbh i dont understand how to administer it at tho mo so would have to do a fair amount of reading... But as you got a wife you'll need it more than me i reckon


----------



## Ginger Ben

Today's session

DB incline bench press - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] - pb

Dips - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] then drop set to [email protected]

Slow and low close grip incline barbell bench - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

Ss db flys - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

Ss press ups - 12, 9, 7 - I'm really good at press ups normally so this shows I was spent which I was pleased with

Straight bar cable extensions - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

Fvcked! So did a set of bodyweight dips to see just how fvcked I was! Managed 12 but the last 3 were singles. Tris pumped so much I couldn't physically do any more!


----------



## Breda

Nice session bud


----------



## Guest

Yes very good session Ben!

And look how much of a dirty roider you have become - we all love it?!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> we'll work out the finer datails at a later date but either way i'm up for it... Theres a good pay as you train gym down my way that me and expleitive went too but i aint training legs... fcuk that!!!


Firstly have I multiquoted????

Secondly yeah I'm easy with whatever we set up so once I have the time I'm up for doing something, somewhere - you're right though, fvck legs! :lol:



Breda said:


> Good man!!
> 
> lol so much for 10 weeks mate... I'm thinking about grabbing some HCG myself but tbh i dont understand how to administer it at tho mo so would have to do a fair amount of reading... But as you got a wife you'll need it more than me i reckon


Well, I'll see how it goes, my only worry is being a miserable impotent cnut on my honeymoon which isn't going to go down to well!! :no:

Once the dbol is over if the test is real and is still working then I'll probably take it to 10 weeks and see how I feel, I think a 10 weeker should be easy enough to recover from but you never know as everybody is different. Will use HCG for the last 4 weeks at 1000iu's a week and the 2 weeks leading up to PCT I reckon along with the usual PCT and some adex whilst on the HCG


----------



## Ginger Ben

Ginger Ben said:


> Firstly have I multiquoted????
> 
> Secondly yeah I'm easy with whatever we set up so once I have the time I'm up for doing something, somewhere - you're right though, fvck legs! :lol:
> 
> Well, I'll see how it goes, my only worry is being a miserable impotent cnut on my honeymoon which isn't going to go down to well!! :no:
> 
> Once the dbol is over if the test is real and is still working then I'll probably take it to 10 weeks and see how I feel, I think a 10 weeker should be easy enough to recover from but you never know as everybody is different. Will use HCG for the last 4 weeks at 1000iu's a week and the 2 weeks leading up to PCT I reckon along with the usual PCT and some adex whilst on the HCG


Fvcking get in!!!!


----------



## Breda

Congrats on the multi quote champ

Get the HCG in ya man you wanna be able to rise to the occasion and impregnate on the honeymoon, otherwise the marrige is doomed to fail lol... Try some cialis too for extra hard wood any half decent source should have this in abundance


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> Congrats on the multi quote champ
> 
> Get the HCG in ya man you wanna be able to rise to the occasion and impregnate on the honeymoon, otherwise the marrige is doomed to fail lol... Try some cialis too for extra hard wood any half decent source should have this in abundance


haha finally!

Yeah will definitely get that going if I do decide to come off beforehand. Otherwise I'll drop to a cruise dose from the end of March (250mg e10d) and then either come off altogether when I get back or hit it again! haha

PC gear and adex arrives today so may pin that tomorrow instead of the Chem Tech just to see if I feel a difference!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning warriors,

2ml of Chem Techs finest in right quad this morning. Warmed it up on the radiator too! 

Made a bit of a mess of the first jab went in at a funny angle so resited close by and all went well. Expecting horrendous pip from the first jab and resite though!! 

Off to hammer legs. Will be using 45 degree leg press as primary lift then on to front squats and either sldl or Romanians for hams. Calf raises on the smith should do the job.


----------



## flinty90

have a good one bro, smash those pins up !!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fvcking annoyed! Had to sack off leg session after leg press and sldl as lower back pumps were crippling and I couldn't move let alone do anything else!! Only thing I can think to do is come off the dbol early and hope that the test has kicked in enough behind it to not notice too much of a drop off.

 :cursing:  :cursing:  :cursing:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Managed this before having to call it a day

Leg Press - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] - PB for reps at 310 so at least this went well!

SLDL - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] - less reps than before as lower back felt weak and then just cramped up - [email protected] thing


----------



## Guest

Ginger Ben said:


> Fvcking annoyed! Had to sack off leg session after leg press and sldl as lower back pumps were crippling and I couldn't move let alone do anything else!! Only thing I can think to do is come off the dbol early and hope that the test has kicked in enough behind it to not notice too much of a drop off.
> 
> :cursing:  :cursing:  :cursing:


Fcuk it and drop the dbol!

Your well into the test now, so crack on son!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0B said:


> Fcuk it and drop the dbol!
> 
> Your well into the test now, so crack on son!!


That what I'm going to do mate, should be fine but I can't go on with half ar5ed leg sessions for the sake of a week more dbol, not worth it really. Also means I won't be able to deadlift either as I can't see myself being able to pull anything serious if I can't even sldl 110!!


----------



## Guest

Ginger Ben said:


> That what I'm going to do mate, should be fine but I can't go on with half ar5ed leg sessions for the sake of a week more dbol, not worth it really. Also means I won't be able to deadlift either as I can't see myself being able to pull anything serious if I can't even sldl 110!!


Defo needs sacking off bro, one thing I noticed a few days later after dropping the dbol was a loss in strength - it does happen!

But the test is what's building the quality mass, just keep it intense and moderately high and you'll still grow like a cnut!


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0B said:


> Defo needs sacking off bro, one thing I noticed a few days later after dropping the dbol was a loss in strength - it does happen!
> 
> But the test is what's building the quality mass, just keep it intense and moderately high and you'll still grow like a cnut!


Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo! lol yeah I'm expecting it to be honest, still it will be good to be able to give legs and back 100% without being totally cramped up so that will make up for it!


----------



## Guest

Ginger Ben said:


> Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo! lol yeah I'm expecting it to be honest, still it will be good to be able to give legs and back 100% without being totally cramped up so that will make up for it!


Yesssssssssssss! Lol!

Anyone who says they haven't lost a % of strength has been lifting off placebo 

100% on a legs and back session out weighs the benefits of dbol IMO


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0B said:


> Yesssssssssssss! Lol!
> 
> Anyone who says they haven't lost a % of strength has been lifting off placebo
> 
> 100% on a legs and back session out weighs the benefits of dbol IMO


Yeah I know, it's inevitable I guess. Still need to work on just destroying muscles and not worrying too much about strength I guess. Just annoyed I didn't get the chance to really open the taps up on deads and squats with the dbol boost. Oh well!


----------



## Guest

Ginger Ben said:


> Yeah I know, it's inevitable I guess. Still need to work on just destroying muscles and not worrying too much about strength I guess. Just annoyed I didn't get the chance to really open the taps up on deads and squats with the dbol boost. Oh well!


I know what you mean mate, there's always that "what if" but fcuk it! your still smashing it up Ben!


----------



## Breda

Pussy 

Lucky for me I didn't suffer from back pumps

On a side note I've been off the dbol for 4 - 5 days I think and strength is still there so you might.... Just might retain your strength


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0B said:


> I know what you mean mate, there's always that "what if" but fcuk it! your still smashing it up Ben!


Thanks mate, just a bit of a knock psychologically but have to accept that bad days happen even when using test. Guess part of me nievely assumed (or perhaps wanted to believe) that all workouts would be amazing but I know that isn't the case of course.

Fvcking back pumps, pi55ed me right off!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> Pussy
> 
> Lucky for me I didn't suffer from back pumps
> 
> On a side note I've been off the dbol for 4 - 5 days I think and strength is still there so you might.... Just might retain your strength


lol, that is lucky mate, they are fvcking agony. My lower back isn't the best at any given time to be honest but the dbol has just bought the worst of it out and I really don't think it's managable on leg days. I can handle the rest as I'll just avoid deads for a while but not being able to finish a leg session is just silly!

That's good mate, tbh I've only been on them for just under 3 weeks so I'm hoping my gains are largely from the test anyway and I won't notice much difference and not been on the dbol that long!


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


> lol, that is lucky mate, they are fvcking agony. My lower back isn't the best at any given time to be honest but the dbol has just bought the worst of it out and I really don't think it's managable on leg days. I can handle the rest as I'll just avoid deads for a while but not being able to finish a leg session is just silly!
> 
> That's good mate, tbh I've only been on them for just under 3 weeks so I'm hoping my gains are largely from the test anyway and I won't notice much difference and not been on the dbol that long!


Yea mate if you cant train effectively then the cons out weigh the pros but i reckon you'll get on just fine with out them tbh


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> Yea mate if you cant train effectively then the cons out weigh the pros but i reckon you'll get on just fine with out them tbh


I agree, hopefully that will be the case. Either way will soon know if this moody test is any good or not! :lol:

PC turned up yesterday with my adex but obviously I was at work so missed it. Will pick it up from post office tomorrow morning! :thumbup1:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Of course the other thing I could try (you know I like to change my mind!) is to lower the dose to 30mg a day and not have the first one until after training on back and leg days.

Might that make a small but important difference with regard to pumpage??


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


> Of course the other thing I could try (you know I like to change my mind!) is to lower the dose to 30mg a day and not have the first one until after training on back and leg days.
> 
> Might that make a small but important difference with regard to pumpage??


Tried stretching between sets mate

If you wasnt gettin excurtiating pumps at 30mg then try it... you only got 1 week left mate so it can go either way imo


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> Tried stretching between sets mate
> 
> If you wasnt gettin excurtiating pumps at 30mg then try it... you only got 1 week left mate so it can go either way imo


Yeah I have to stretch out between sets otherwise it would be worse. I don't remember it being this bad before so will try this and see if it works. I'd like to get another week out of them if I can as the strength is really comnig on now so I want to keep weights the same but ramp the reps up for a week or so with a view of upping the weight and lowering reps again to build them back up when I come off the dbol. Just hadn't planned to do it a week early!


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


> Yeah I have to stretch out between sets otherwise it would be worse. I don't remember it being this bad before so will try this and see if it works. I'd like to get another week out of them if I can as the strength is really comnig on now so I want to keep weights the same but ramp the reps up for a week or so with a view of upping the weight and lowering reps again to build them back up when I come off the dbol. Just hadn't planned to do it a week early!


Sounds like a good plan to me bro

Just man the fcuk up and power thru it lol...change up the sessions a bit lower the volume if you have to.

By the sounds of it you've got it sussed anyway, you'll be alright pal

Will you run dbol on your next cycle or are you guna fcuk them off from now on


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> Sounds like a good plan to me bro
> 
> Just man the fcuk up and power thru it lol...change up the sessions a bit lower the volume if you have to.
> 
> By the sounds of it you've got it sussed anyway, you'll be alright pal
> 
> Will you run dbol on your next cycle or are you guna fcuk them off from now on


haha I wish I could power through it. It's only anything that specifically targets the lower back that seems to be off the agenda. Thinking I'll do leg press next time with extensions, ham curls and calfs and that should keep me ok. for back I'll avoid deads until I'm off the dbol as the rest of my routine has been fine.

not sure to be honest, might do tbol instead as think pumps are less savage on that or if the 30mg a day plan works I'll just do that all the way through.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Food so far today

Double shake pre gym (2 protein, small amount of carbs)

Double shake post gym (2 protein, i scoop WMS)

6 whole eggs

Greek Yoghurt with a scoop of protein and a tablespoon of peanut butter

250g jerked steak in a wholemeal wrap with a jerked chicken supreme

Later I will have 150g steak on it's own

Dinner TBC at this stage but will be meat and a pile of mixed veg - love veg but cba to prepare it for during the day so eat a days worth with my last main meal!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Just bought 5kg of chicken breasts for £26 from butcher near the office :bounce:

Wonder what's for dinner, lunch and dinner?


----------



## Guest

Ginger Ben said:


> Just bought 5kg of chicken breasts for £26 from butcher near the office :bounce:
> 
> Wonder what's for dinner, lunch and dinner?


Tuna.....?

I'll try and rep you for that :lol: :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0B said:


> Tuna.....?
> 
> I'll try and rep you for that :lol: :lol:


Actually been a while since I've had tuna..... :lol:


----------



## Guest

Ginger Ben said:


> Actually been a while since I've had tuna..... :lol:


I'll put a word in with the missus


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0B said:


> I'll put a word in with the missus


Yeah, send her down mate, be nice to meet her in the flesh after seeing so many videos :whistling:


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


> haha I wish I could power through it. It's only anything that specifically targets the lower back that seems to be off the agenda. Thinking I'll do leg press next time with extensions, ham curls and calfs and that should keep me ok. for back I'll avoid deads until I'm off the dbol as the rest of my routine has been fine.
> 
> not sure to be honest, might do tbol instead as think pumps are less savage on that or if the 30mg a day plan works I'll just do that all the way through.


Thought about oxy's bro


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> Thought about oxy's bro


Yeah, not really done any research in to them to be honest - pros and cons in a nutshell?


----------



## Fatstuff

Big strength n size gains, loss of appetite for some


----------



## Breda

Fatstuff said:


> Big strength n size gains, loss of appetite for some


Yes in a nut shell but i read the loss of appetite can happen if the dose is too high


----------



## luther1

Breda said:


> I dont mind comin up to you guys for the day tbh i'm fed up of MK
> 
> BUt yea Dave looks like a fcukin beast mate, so does milky... but Flinty looks shorter than i imagined but looks like he's lost a ton of weight


If we sort a day out Breda i'll pick you up bro.Southampton to MK to little and larges manor. A couple of white guys cruising in me car listening to white music and wearing white mans clothes. No Chevy Impala lowrider with your do-rag on and a four finger ring on each hand for us nipper.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> Yes in a nut shell but i read the loss of appetite can happen if the dose is too high


So why all the haters? Is it purely because the bicep curl brigade load up on them then lose all their gains when they come off as they don't know what they are doing? I know Aus is a fan so I'm inclined to believe that used properly they are in fact what one might call the shizzle???


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> If we sort a day out Breda i'll pick you up bro.Southampton to MK to little and larges manor. A couple of white guys cruising in me car listening to white music and wearing white mans clothes. No Chevy Impala lowrider with your do-rag on and a four finger ring on each hand for us nipper.


I'll just drive myself then......cnut


----------



## Breda

luther1 said:


> If we sort a day out Breda i'll pick you up bro.Southampton to MK to little and larges manor. A couple of white guys cruising in me car listening to white music and wearing white mans clothes. No Chevy Impala lowrider with your do-rag on and a four finger ring on each hand for us nipper.


I dont know what the fcuk you just said bro but i'm well up for a road trip... I'll just stick my head phones in and put my hoody up so nobody can see i'm the token black guy in the car


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> I'll just drive myself then......cnut


We ain't fcuking waiting until after you get dumped at the alter you cnut.Plus Luthers only got a two seater haha


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


> So why all the haters? Is it purely because the bicep curl brigade load up on them then lose all their gains when they come off as they don't know what they are doing? I know Aus is a fan so I'm inclined to believe that used properly they are in fact what one might call the shizzle???


Not sure why all the hate tbh, i even think Uriel was on them for a while... As you say ausbuilt rates them so can be all bad really


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> I dont know what the fcuk you just said bro but i'm well up for a road trip... I'll just stick my head phones in and put my hoody up so nobody can see i'm the token black guy in the car


Be hard not to spot you in Luthers soft top gash wagon


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> We ain't fcuking waiting until after you get dumped at the alter you cnut.Plus Luthers only got a two seater haha


My bad, I forgot life goes on before my wedding....... :whistling: :laugh:


----------



## flinty90

ben are you drinking plenty of water mate ?? are you taking taurine ???

if i were you i would continue with the dbol to finish it out, just leave deads for a week its not going to kill you mate...

use the benefit to continue with good sessions on shoulders,arms,chest and upper back and legs.. then when you have finished the dbol next week day after your last tab just do a good deadlift session nothing else, fully warm up, start light and just build up slow mate until you get a good session out of it, then carry on... increase calories slightly again and continue to grow mate.... let the test continue to do the work then for rest of your cycle !!!

thats what i would do. dont just jump off them cos of pumps mate , try and just work around pumps for another week and finish them up !!!

look into taurine and water intake !!!


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> Be hard not to spot you in Luthers soft top gash wagon
> 
> View attachment 72895


I've got some chrome spinners on it now


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> Not sure why all the hate tbh, i even think Uriel was on them for a while... As you say ausbuilt rates them so can be all bad really


tbh everybody apart from a few people seem to rate them its just the ones who don't really seem to hate big style. Oh well, only one way to find out!


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> My bad, I forgot life goes on before my wedding....... :whistling: :laugh:


You said you were busy every weekend before you [email protected] Don't make me find the thread


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> I've got some chrome spinners on it now


Most valuable part of it other than the fuel in the tank and the ring on the finger of the dead hooker in the boot


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> You said you were busy every weekend before you [email protected] Don't make me find the thread


pmsl, yeah I am pretty much, you two go and have fun..... :crying:


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


> tbh everybody apart from a few people seem to rate them its just the ones who don't really seem to hate big style. Oh well, only one way to find out!


Get them in ya bro


----------



## Breda

flinty90 said:


> ben are you drinking plenty of water mate ?? are you taking taurine ???
> 
> if i were you i would continue with the dbol to finish it out, just leave deads for a week its not going to kill you mate...
> 
> use the benefit to continue with good sessions on shoulders,arms,chest and upper back and legs.. then when you have finished the dbol next week day after your last tab just do a good deadlift session nothing else, fully warm up, start light and just build up slow mate until you get a good session out of it, then carry on... increase calories slightly again and continue to grow mate.... let the test continue to do the work then for rest of your cycle !!!
> 
> thats what i would do. dont just jump off them cos of pumps mate , try and just work around pumps for another week and finish them up !!!
> 
> look into taurine and water intake !!!


This needs to be queted... A serious post By Flinty that makes alot of sense


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> ben are you drinking plenty of water mate ?? are you taking taurine ???
> 
> if i were you i would continue with the dbol to finish it out, just leave deads for a week its not going to kill you mate...
> 
> use the benefit to continue with good sessions on shoulders,arms,chest and upper back and legs.. then when you have finished the dbol next week day after your last tab just do a good deadlift session nothing else, fully warm up, start light and just build up slow mate until you get a good session out of it, then carry on... increase calories slightly again and continue to grow mate.... let the test continue to do the work then for rest of your cycle !!!
> 
> thats what i would do. dont just jump off them cos of pumps mate , try and just work around pumps for another week and finish them up !!!
> 
> look into taurine and water intake !!!


Thanks mate. Just saw this for some reason??

Yes I'm adding 1.5-3G taurine to most shakes and drinking what i think is ery of water. About 4l a day. Cos I train early though I might not e hydrated enough first thing so that might be part of it?

I will stick them out for a week longer and avoid taking before legs and see if that works. I'm loving the effects so don't want to stop if don't have to.


----------



## Guest

Ginger Ben said:


> Thanks mate. Just saw this for some reason??
> 
> Yes I'm adding 1.5-3G taurine to most shakes and drinking what i think is ery of water. About 4l a day. Cos I train early though I might not e hydrated enough first thing so that might be part of it?
> 
> I will stick them out for a week longer and avoid taking before legs and see if that works. I'm loving the effects so don't want to stop if don't have to.


Try the later in the day idea mate, worth a try isn't it!

I only got pumps a little bit on dbol, suppose I was lucky compared to you.

This is when gains and sides come into play, then the head-fcuk :lol: :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0B said:


> Try the later in the day idea mate, worth a try isn't it!
> 
> I only got pumps a little bit on dbol, suppose I was lucky compared to you.
> 
> This is when gains and sides come into play, then the head-fcuk :lol: :lol:


Yeah will try and change it up a bit so I can finish the course.

I must be really susceptible to it. I can get a forearm pump at the moment just by typing on a keyboard! Good thing is my forearms are getting massive and vascular!


----------



## Ginger Ben

2 large chicken fajitas for dinner with wholemeal wraps. Chicken breasts from butcher are large sarge, full breast with the little fillets on the back too. 

Will have a shake before bed and that's me for the day. No idea of macros but is over 300g protein and all clean. Probably around 3500 cals I reckon which is enough to grow on without getting silly.


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> 2 large chicken fajitas for dinner with wholemeal wraps. Chicken breasts from butcher are large sarge, full breast with the little fillets on the back too.
> 
> Will have a shake before bed and that's me for the day. No idea of macros but is over 300g protein and all clean. Probably around 3500 cals I reckon which is enough to grow on without getting silly.


sounds good bro.... you got any updated pics mate ??


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> sounds good bro.... you got any updated pics mate ??


Cheers. No mate latest ones are the ones from a few pages back (avi). Found one from when I started my journal earlier. Will post it up when mrs is off laptop with the avi one for a comparison.

Will get some more soon too.


----------



## Breda

Regular avi change will do for progress Benjamin


----------



## Guest

Ginger Ben said:


> Cheers. No mate latest ones are the ones from a few pages back (avi). Found one from when I started my journal earlier. Will post it up when mrs is off laptop with the avi one for a comparison.
> 
> Will get some more soon too.


Get some pics up !!

Kick her in the snatch and tell her several men want to see your body PMSL!

Nice work on the food ABS :thumb:


----------



## Fatstuff

Bens gay


----------



## Guest

Fatstuff said:


> Bens gay


I see what you've done here lol

Either on the pop or extremely bored :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> Bens gay


And you fvcking love it!


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0B said:


> Get some pics up !!
> 
> Kick her in the snatch and tell her several men want to see your body PMSL!
> 
> Nice work on the food ABS :thumb:


Will get the comparison ones up tonight. Had one on my phone from about 6 months ago which would have been cool to compare but I deleted it a while ago. Will see what I can rustle up.

Tipping the scales at just over 16stone this morning and looking leaner so something's going the right way!


----------



## Ginger Ben

No PIP! Pleased about that as my jab yesterday was a bit stabby. downside of doing it while half asleep! Decided to continue with the dbol, cutting back to 30mg a day and won't have any pre training on leg days (might not make any difference but I think it will help a bit), everything else should be fine as has been so far.

Chest still sore from Monday as are triceps. Decided after reading one of Flinty's posts this morning that I too am going to step this game up a notch now. Going to add a few 'cheat' reps in after each set to squeeze a bit more out of each set. Nothing dangerous form wise just things like a couple of push presses after a set of stirct mil press to get a couple more reps out or a bit of a swing on bicep curls on the last couple of reps.

Should all add to the overall intensity and I'm going to keep volume quite high with adding reps rather than loads of weight for the next week or two and also spending more time on the main compounds and adding more sets to those and doing less sets on the isolations.

Not a major switch in approach, more refining what i've been doing already but just giving it that extra 10% to fully take advantage of the aas.

Eating well too, had a bulk shake for breakfast (3 scoops, 100g oats and 3 tablespoons natty PB) followed by 200g chicken cooked in tomato sauce with half a tin of kidney beans at 9:45. Ran out of eggs!

Out for lunch so will have a burger (no bun) or steak, chicken etc.


----------



## luther1

Bens not gay,but his boyfriend is


----------



## Breda

luther1 said:


> Bens not gay,but his boyfriend is


So how long have you two been dating


----------



## Ginger Ben

So I make a serious post and it gets ignored all fvcking day, what a fvcking surprise. You c0ck munchers are only here for the gay banter and hopefully a picture of me with my top off aren't you?? Bunch of bumders....!

:lol:


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> So I make a serious post and it gets ignored all fvcking day, what a fvcking surprise. You c0ck munchers are only here for the gay banter and hopefully a picture of me with my top off aren't you?? Bunch of bumders....!
> 
> :lol:


well i made a serious post in here and it got ignored also, so im thinking fcuk this journal its very amateurish at best X then the gay kicks in , and then its just a bore to read lol


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> No PIP! Pleased about that as my jab yesterday was a bit stabby. downside of doing it while half asleep! Decided to continue with the dbol, cutting back to 30mg a day and won't have any pre training on leg days (might not make any difference but I think it will help a bit), everything else should be fine as has been so far.
> 
> Chest still sore from Monday as are triceps. Decided after reading one of Flinty's posts this morning that I too am going to step this game up a notch now. Going to add a few 'cheat' reps in after each set to squeeze a bit more out of each set. Nothing dangerous form wise just things like a couple of push presses after a set of stirct mil press to get a couple more reps out or a bit of a swing on bicep curls on the last couple of reps.
> 
> Should all add to the overall intensity and I'm going to keep volume quite high with adding reps rather than loads of weight for the next week or two and also spending more time on the main compounds and adding more sets to those and doing less sets on the isolations.
> 
> Not a major switch in approach, more refining what i've been doing already but just giving it that extra 10% to fully take advantage of the aas.
> 
> Eating well too, had a bulk shake for breakfast (3 scoops, 100g oats and 3 tablespoons natty PB) followed by 200g chicken cooked in tomato sauce with half a tin of kidney beans at 9:45. Ran out of eggs!
> 
> Out for lunch so will have a burger (no bun) or steak, chicken etc.


in answer to this post.. yes do that mate lol X


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> well i made a serious post in here and it got ignored also, so im thinking fcuk this journal its very amateurish at best X then the gay kicks in , and then its just a bore to read lol


haha I didn't ignore it, I quoted the [email protected]! 

However I agree about the amateurish nature of it thus far!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Had half a roast chicken and a few chips for lunch. More fajitas for dinner to use the wraps up helps that I love them!!

Might get a comparison pic up too if there's one to be made.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Took a new pic, looks very similar to my avi (cos its the same pose!) but there's some subtle differences, probably due to the lighting! :laugh:

AVI on left, new on right


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Took a new pic, looks very similar to my avi (cos its the same pose!) but there's some subtle differences, probably due to the lighting! :laugh:
> 
> AVI on left, new on right
> 
> View attachment 73010
> View attachment 73011


well mate i can see you have died your hair and closed the door on your left lol


----------



## flinty90

looks like you have got some more size in your lower traps, also your erectors look like there about to pop mate.. not bad results in short time...

could do with a front show also bro !!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> well mate i can see you have died your hair and closed the door on your left lol


Pmsl should have held up today's paper to prove it actually is a different picture!


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> looks like you have got some more size in your lower traps, also your erectors look like there about to pop mate.. not bad results in short time...
> 
> could do with a front show also bro !!!


Thanks yeah it's only been a couple of weeks in between those i think. Will get some front and more detailed arm, shoulders and legs up too soon.


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Thanks yeah it's only been a couple of weeks in between those i think. Will get some front and more detailed arm, shoulders and legs up too soon.


soon ??? do it now


----------



## luther1

No towel on the door in second pic,obviously Uriel had gone home by then


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> looks like you have got some more size in your lower traps, also your erectors look like there about to pop mate.. not bad results in short time...
> 
> could do with a front show also bro !!!


Agreed with Flinty!

Certainly see some size buddy, get a mix of shots up though, some wheels, some boobs and some abs 

Nohomo  x


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> No towel on the door in second pic,obviously Uriel had gone home by then


LMFAO !!!!

either that or the pair of fit lezzers had got another dog to fcukin dry off before uriel gets back from model making in his mums bedroom !!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> No towel on the door in second pic,obviously Uriel had gone home by then


Pmsl!


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0B said:


> Agreed with Flinty!
> 
> Certainly see some size buddy, get a mix of shots up though, some wheels, some boobs and some abs
> 
> Nohomo  x


No mate nothing **** at all about demanding naked pictures from another bloke on the internet.......


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> No mate nothing **** at all about demanding naked pictures from another bloke on the internet.......


who gives a fcuk if its **** just get the cnuts up ...


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> who gives a fcuk if its **** just get the cnuts up ...


You definitely need to get your hole ploughed and get it out of your system, not an offer! :whistling:


----------



## Ginger Ben

I've made them black and white to save your eyes from burning......... 



Yes, my legs are sh1te........


----------



## flinty90

you actually look quite thick set mate to be fair... i didnt realise you were that thick set mate, you have a great buildiong base there bro i mean that !!!


----------



## Guest

Ginger Ben said:


> I've made them black and white to save your eyes from burning.........
> 
> View attachment 73019
> View attachment 73020
> View attachment 73021
> View attachment 73022
> 
> 
> Yes, my legs are sh1te........


Good lad!

Ugly cnut mind :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> you actually look quite thick set mate to be fair... i didnt realise you were that thick set mate, you have a great buildiong base there bro i mean that !!!


Cheers Flinty, I hope i can get a bit more size of course but also some definition is needed to see what I'm actually dealing with!

I'm 5'11" and a shade over 16 stone as of this morning so plenty to work with!


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0B said:


> Good lad!
> 
> Ugly cnut mind :lol:


Goes without saying! :laugh:


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Cheers Flinty, I hope i can get a bit more size of course but also some definition is needed to see what I'm actually dealing with!
> 
> I'm 5'11" and a shade over 16 stone as of this morning so plenty to work with!


your nearly my size mate !!!

im 16 stone 9 pounds at 5 ft 9 so you probably got more size than me in the grand scheme of things !!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> your nearly my size mate !!!
> 
> im 16 stone 9 pounds at 5 ft 9 so you probably got more size than me in the grand scheme of things !!!


Just need some of your strength!!


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Just need some of your strength!!


your about as strong as me from looking at your training mate i think ??


----------



## Breda

Have to agree with flinty you look a naturally stocky lad... You defo Not built like me and Rob

Spot on for gettin the pics up at last


----------



## Guest

Breda said:


> Have to agree with flinty you look a naturally stocky lad... You defo Not built like me and Rob
> 
> Spot on for gettin the pics up at last


Yes Ben, your a natural to this game!

Any old pics to see..... I'm not being a perv mate! I love to see progression.

What sports did you do as you grew up??


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> your about as strong as me from looking at your training mate i think ??


On some stuff I'm close i guess but on legs especially I'm miles behind. That's my own fault though!! Years of leg neglect!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> Have to agree with flinty you look a naturally stocky lad... You defo Not built like me and Rob
> 
> Spot on for gettin the pics up at last


Cheers bro. No thank fvck!


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0B said:


> Yes Ben, your a natural to this game!
> 
> Any old pics to see..... I'm not being a perv mate! I love to see progression.
> 
> What sports did you do as you grew up??


Cheers let's hope so!

Might have one on Facebook I can sling up which is me after about 6 months of serious gym time. Nothing special but would be interesting to see actually.

Played a lot of rugby at school and cricket in the summer.


----------



## Breda

R0B:2789121 said:


> Yes Ben, your a natural to this game!
> 
> Any old pics to see..... I'm not being a perv mate! I love to see progression.
> 
> What sports did you do as you grew up??


Don't get it twisted Rob at 16 stone we'd look so much better with our small waist and wide shoulders :lol: ... These stocky cnuts need to stick to power lifting and leave the vanity lifting to us conical folk


----------



## Guest

Ginger Ben said:


> Cheers let's hope so!
> 
> Might have one on Facebook I can sling up which is me after about 6 months of serious gym time. Nothing special but would be interesting to see actually.
> 
> Played a lot of rugby at school and cricket in the summer.


I was going to say Rugby tbh, too much football and running for me  !!

Get the pic up mate :thumb:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning

Shoulders being taken to new levels of pain and destruction this morning! Bring it on!!!!!!


----------



## Guest

Ginger Ben said:


> Morning
> 
> Shoulders being taken to new levels of pain and destruction this morning! Bring it on!!!!!!


Have a good one mate!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Not quite the session I had planned as no oly bars free when I got there, too many cnuts curling them!! 

So couldn't start with mil press as usual so thought I'd give seated smith shoulder presses a go as you guys love them so much. Have to say I don't! Must be the way I'm put together but I find it an uncomfortable movement and puts too much stress on my anterior delts which are tight and a bit dodgy anyway.

Still had a good session and hammered myself with short rests and quality reps though!

Smith Presses - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] drop set to [email protected], drop set to [email protected], drop set to blast out with [email protected] - pumped doesn't even come close to describing that feeling!

Side Raise/Front Raise combo - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] - did a side lat raise followed by isolateral front raises and that is one rep

Hammer Strength Shoulder Press - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] blast out

Face Pulls - ([email protected]), [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] - this is the stack on the bigger cable tower now

Was a short but intense and effective session. I like to have two pressing movements but I don't like the smith press so will stick to mil press to start switching that with HS press as first lift and vary the exercises for side and rear delts.


----------



## Fatstuff

I had to do exactly the same the other day, my dodgy shoulders still aching from it and i only pressed 60kg. ****ing wank shit ****ing machine that smith is, they should be banned and replaced with power racks


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> I had to do exactly the same the other day, my dodgy shoulders still aching from it and i only pressed 60kg. ****ing wank shit ****ing machine that smith is, they should be banned and replaced with power racks


haha still loving the swearing function then!

Oh and yes, I agree, virtually pointless machines.


----------



## flinty90

smith machines are pointless ffs , are you two wired up ???


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> smith machines are pointless ffs , are you two wired up ???


Virtually pointless I said, honestly I never use it


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Virtually pointless I said, honestly I never use it


looks like you only use one machine bro,, the fcukin vending machine pmsl X


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> looks like you only use one machine bro,, the fcukin vending machine pmsl X


lol, yes, yes, very good you funny cnut.


----------



## flinty90

rep me then i will leave you alone and tell you how good you are and how thick your looking pmsl X


----------



## Fatstuff

flinty90 said:


> rep me then i will leave you alone and tell you how good you are and how thick your looking pmsl X


ginger ppl naturally look thick, the skin pigmentation addles the brain


----------



## flinty90

Fatstuff said:


> ginger ppl naturally look thick, the skin pigmentation addles the brain


i menat thick set not thick cnut looking.. everyone can see that already


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> i menat thick set not thick cnut looking.. everyone can see that already


I was going to rep you but you can fvcking suck my ball bag now!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Feel a bit poo truth be told. Really, stupidly tired and have no appetite. Might have to be a shake for dinner and a very early night.

Got a PT session tomorrow to correct my squat and deadlift form so that will be good but need some kip!


----------



## Breda

Ginger [URL=Ben:2792487]Ben:2792487[/URL] said:


> Feel a bit poo truth be told. Really, stupidly tired and have no appetite. Might have to be a shake for dinner and a very early night.
> 
> Got a PT session tomorrow to correct my squat and deadlift form so that will be good but need some kip!


Go to bed then ffs listen to your freckled, pale body


----------



## Fatstuff

Breda said:


> Go to bed then ffs listen to your freckled, pale body


thats the cat calling the kitten hairy ar5e!!!!!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> Go to bed then ffs listen to your freckled, pale body


Was debating whether to force a meal

Down but cant be ar5ed. Bed it is!


----------



## Guest

Ginger Ben said:


> Was debating whether to force a meal
> 
> Down but cant be ar5ed. Bed it is!


Sweet dreams Abs!


----------



## Fatstuff

night benjaminger


----------



## Ginger Ben

Night bumders


----------



## Breda

Fatstuff:2792520 said:


> thats the cat calling the kitten hairy ar5e!!!!!!


Ok chinned stuff.... You're on 1 tonight ain't u


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> night benjaminger


I wanna see reps when I log on later and am pretending to work!


----------



## flinty90

have a good day bro. Hope you feeling better. Reps for me i will repay later when not on phone xx


----------



## Guest

Have a good one Red! X


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> have a good day bro. Hope you feeling better. Reps for me i will repay later when not on phone xx


Go on then you begging [email protected]! I'll hit you up today :thumbup1:

Have a good one too. Feeling much better thanks mate, just needed a good 10 hour kip!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Had a great session with the PT this morning, spent half an hour looking at my squat form and correcting some bad habits. Seems my main problem is lack of flexibility which is stopping me from keeping my back upright as my hams are too tight. Showed me some good warm ups and stretches to help and after 15 mins of it I was already much better on my form. Going to take my squats back to basics and build them up again with good form and use leg press for my heavy stuff for now.

Looking forward to trying it out again.


----------



## Breda

I think I have the same problem as you with flexibility mate, especially in hams... Propa tight

Was it static stretching he had you doin or dynamic... I neva stretch tbh just warm up sets


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> I think I have the same problem as you with flexibility mate, especially in hams... Propa tight
> 
> Was it static stretching he had you doin or dynamic... I neva stretch tbh just warm up sets


Yep, hams, back of calfs etc. Like violin strings! No static stretching was all dynamic. the best thing was wall squats with a broom handle across my back instead of an oly bar. Trying to squat down but keeping your back straight and chest up otherwise you face plant the wall. Its the tightness in the hams that make you lean forwards at the bottom of a squat because you can't keep your back straight. I did two sets of 10 of these and then did some normal back squats with the bar and it felt much more comfortable as they had losened off.

Also try overhead squats just with an empty bar. Key is to keep the bar above your toes, if you're inflexible the bar will come forward and be in front of your head at the bottom of the squat. Try and pull it back and keep your chest up then drive through heels to stand again.

I fell over backwards the first time I did it! It's really hard but shows you just how sh1t your flexibility really is.

Lots to do on my squats!!

Thanks fvck he didn't look at my deadlift, I don't think I could have taken the criticism! haha!

Was getting evil shin pumps from the fvcking dbol while squatting too which probably made it harder than it should have been!


----------



## Breda

nice 1 mate thats has been noted

will enquire a little deeper when i have time


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> nice 1 mate thats has been noted
> 
> will enquire a little deeper when i have time


Feel free, happy to impart all I learned


----------



## Fatstuff

Good to see u using someone with decent knowledge and not some numpty - forgot to mention, I went to see mattgriff, got a session booked in on Monday with him, he's a big lump tbf and a seems a nice guy, looks a well equipped gym aswell.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> Good to see u using someone with decent knowledge and not some numpty - forgot to mention, I went to see mattgriff, got a session booked in on Monday with him, he's a big lump tbf and a seems a nice guy, looks a well equipped gym aswell.


Nice one, he seems to know his stuff for sure. Will be able to fix squat and deadlift technique really quickly I should think.

Thanks for the reps by the way, oh hang on.....my mistake NOREPS!


----------



## Fatstuff

Lol, on my phone now will rep u later mucker


----------



## Ginger Ben

Eaten better today, lots of chicken, eggs, couple of shakes and some other bits. Have avoided the box of Krispy Kreme's that's been in the office all day! Evil colleagues!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

I'm worried my test is bunk, discuss


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> I'm worried my test is bunk, discuss


Why,what is it and how long have you been on it?


----------



## Fatstuff

go on....


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> Why,what is it and how long have you been on it?


Chem tech Max Test 400 (test blend 100mg prop, 150 e, 150 cyp) been doing 2ml so 800mg a week for 5 weeks. Did 5th jab on Tuesday.

Kick started with dbol after the second week (dbol was late arriving!).

Have put on some weight - about 7lbs or so and strength has gone up a reasonable amount on some lifts, not much on others. My concern is that I don't particularly 'feel' any different, I don't have a raging libido, I'm not walking around with a semi 24/7 and to be honest I kind of expected more.

Could be me just having too high expectations but the gains I have made I could have got from a weak PH cycle so far.


----------



## Breda

its bunk


----------



## Fatstuff

its bunk if u not a raging horndog, or v underdosed, i am going to stick with prochem, tried and tested


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fvck.

I'm picking 20ml Pro Chem Tri Test up tomorrow. Going to nail 1g of it straight away! :2guns:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Ginger Ben said:


> I'm worried my test is bunk, discuss


Dont 'like' this you stupid cnut!


----------



## luther1

You've been on it just over 4 weeks,give it a chance you cnut. Results should start now ish


----------



## Guest

Ginger Ben said:


> Dont 'like' this you stupid cnut!


I'll like what I want!

You are talking to me aren't you?!

Yes its bunk as fcuk, bunker than a bunker, faker than Katie Price's boobs, its pi55 mixed with evoo.

Now drink it


----------



## luther1

R0B said:


> I'll like what I want!
> 
> *You are talking to me aren't you?!*
> 
> Yes its bunk as fcuk, bunker than a bunker, faker than Katie Price's boobs, its pi55 mixed with evoo.
> 
> Now drink it


Who else would he be talking to you cnut. Fcuk him,i liked both the posts,the evoo injecting [email protected]


----------



## Breda

Fatstuff said:


> its bunk if u not a raging horndog, or v underdosed, i am going to stick with prochem, tried and tested


x 2

its working very well for me benjamin... I hope you have a good source


----------



## luther1

All because your diet is $hit and you train like a pansy,then blame the gear haha


----------



## Breda

luther1 said:


> All because your diet is $hit and you train like a pansy,then blame the gear haha


This is true mate but to be fair his gear did look sh!t


----------



## luther1

Breda said:


> This is true mate but to be fair his gear did look sh!t


That'll teach the cnut for trying to get big for his wedding. He'll probably do a Sureno and be on the aisle at 11st 4lb


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0B said:


> I'll like what I want!
> 
> You are talking to me aren't you?!
> 
> Yes its bunk as fcuk, bunker than a bunker, faker than Katie Price's boobs, its pi55 mixed with evoo.
> 
> Now drink it


Yes you ya doughnut!


----------



## Breda

luther1 said:


> That'll teach the cnut for trying to get big for his wedding. He'll probably do a Sureno and be on the aisle at 11st 4lb


Not much of a Sureno if he's not Sh!tting through the eye of a needle and not accompanied by a camel


----------



## Ginger Ben

Thanks for the encouraging words you cnuts although I'm not sure what else I was expecting

I'll give it a bit longer and see how it goes!

Might do some lift comparisons and see what they look like.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> Not much of a Sureno if he's not Sh!tting through the eye of a needle and not accompanied by a camel


I'm still eating solids and not in fvcking hospital yet!


----------



## Fatstuff

benjamin, just take a sh1tload of all everything for the wedding how long u got?


----------



## luther1

Breda said:


> Not much of a Sureno if he's not Sh!tting through the eye of a needle and *not accompanied by a camel*


Have you not seen his misses?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> benjamin, just take a sh1tload of all everything for the wedding how long u got?


End of April so got time to fix it if need be


----------



## Fatstuff

sound u know what to do then, just stay on the test and then beginning of march throw some tren ace in there aswell up until the wedding, u ought to be popping by that time


----------



## Fatstuff

and oxys from start of april:lol:


----------



## luther1

And no need to worry about a pct


----------



## Breda

luther1 said:


> Have you not seen his misses?


She was more of a dog


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> I'm worried my test is bunk, discuss


told you that when you got it mate X


----------



## Fatstuff

luther1 said:


> And no need to worry about a pct


in order to carry out pct u need to be post cycle, why would u want to be post cycle? keep me on all the time


----------



## Ginger Ben

Couple more weeks then I'll declare

It bunk or not. That's the problem with kick starting I suppose, you don't actually know what's doing what!?!?


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Couple more weeks then I'll declare
> 
> It bunk or not. That's the problem with kick starting I suppose, you don't actually know what's doing what!?!?


This Ben is my issue with what Rob is doing and breda mate, not saying there wrong to be taking different stuff as i know it can get exciting and you want to try something different and a bit of this and that and change doses and all the etc etc, but like you said without a proper structure in place

gear - certain dosage throughout

diet - certain caloris and macros throughout

training - logging lifts and reps

you wreally dont have a good indicator as to what to change , so instead of tweaking one thing at a time, you tend to change 3 or 4 things at a time... this leads to inconsistency and without consistency your always going to be fighting for results...

i know i harp on about it loads of times but i really do thing thats what seperates results from playing at it.. and thats nailing everything down and changing one thing at a time giving it time to work or not work , and then tweaking something else ...

its food for thought mate i think !!! (another serious post that will get ignored in this sh1thole journal ) pmsl XX


----------



## Fatstuff

yep, should of stuck to a simple test cycle and 'nailed your diet' :rolleye:


----------



## Breda

Thanks for that flinty but as my cycle is going swimmingly and I've got decent gear I think its only fair I Change my oral compound.

I may not be a scientist but I know my body better then anybody... I've seen what dbol has to offer now I wanna see what the oxys has to offer and pick which one serves me better for my next cycle, that way the only new compound I'll be adding will be tren


----------



## flinty90

Breda said:


> Thanks for that flinty but as my cycle is going swimmingly and I've got decent gear I think its only fair I Change my oral compound.
> 
> I may not be a scientist but I know my body better then anybody... I've seen what dbol has to offer now I wanna see what the oxys has to offer and pick which one serves me better for my next cycle, that way the only new compound I'll be adding will be tren


Sorry mate i didnt mean it to offned you we have covered that ground before as you know, i was just trying to explain my logic thats all, im glad your sorted and its going well...


----------



## Breda

flinty90:2795688 said:


> Sorry mate i didnt mean it to offned you we have covered that ground before as you know, i was just trying to explain my logic thats all, im glad your sorted and its going well...


Not offended at all you soppy cnut just letting you know the reasoning behind my decision making mate

I completely understand your logic mate but it involes a lot of patience that I don't have x


----------



## flinty90

Breda said:


> Not offended at all you soppy cnut just letting you know the reasoning behind my decision making mate
> 
> I completely understand your logic mate but *it involes a lot of patience that I don't have* x


this is why we will all never be pro's , is just not ever going to happen overnight dude... thats the difference is all im saying consistency is what gets them results and rushing and inconsistency is what holds most of us mortals back X


----------



## luther1

Breda said:


> Not offended at all you soppy cnut just letting you know the reasoning behind my decision making mate
> 
> I completely understand your logic mate but it involes a lot of patience that I don't have x


Flintys theory is a good one. Keep it basic and structured and if something goes wrong,its easy to pinpoint the problem. Some people are lucky that they don't get problems(Like you Breda) in which case you're sorted but when a problem does arise,like Benjy,then its hard to make an accurate assumption on the cause


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> Flintys theory is a good one. Keep it basic and structured and if something goes wrong,its easy to pinpoint the problem. Some people are lucky that they don't get problems(Like you Breda) in which case you're sorted but when a problem does arise,like Benjy,then its hard to make an accurate assumption on the cause


thanks mate , what i was trying to explain in a nutshell bro X

Repped !!


----------



## luther1

Judging by his avi,Bredas gear looks bunk too


----------



## Breda

flinty90:2795715 said:


> this is why we will all never be pro's , is just not ever going to happen overnight dude... thats the difference is all im saying consistency is what gets them results and rushing and inconsistency is what holds most of us mortals back X


Agreed big man, impatience is my down fall on a personal level but in this case I don't think its too much of a bad thing. I'm not expecting to be massive from one or two mediocre cycles just impatient to the point that I want to see which oral I'm better suited too.

I could wait till my next cycle but I don't want to (impatience) as I'll be runnin tren, I'd rather run 1 new compound and know what to expect from my chosen oral and test if that makes sense


----------



## flinty90

Breda said:


> Agreed big man, impatience is my down fall on a personal level but in this case I don't think its too much of a bad thing. I'm not expecting to be massive from one or two mediocre cycles just impatient to the point that I want to see which oral I'm better suited too.
> 
> I could wait till my next cycle but I don't want to (impatience) as I'll be runnin tren, I'd rather run 1 new compound and know what to expect from my chosen oral and test if that makes sense


Mate lol you do what you think is right bro seriously wasnt having a go at you personally x


----------



## Breda

luther1:2795719 said:


> Flintys theory is a good one. Keep it basic and structured and if something goes wrong,its easy to pinpoint the problem. Some people are lucky that they don't get problems(Like you Breda) in which case you're sorted but when a problem does arise,like Benjy,then its hard to make an accurate assumption on the cause


Oh I agree with you both don't get me wrong mate... Yes simple and structured would be best but I was just givin my slant on it.... Not disagreeing with rational thinkin chaps


----------



## Breda

luther1:2795729 said:


> Judging by his avi,Bredas gear looks bunk too


Steak pie must be anabolic lol

Before the accusations of sh!te diet start flying about, I keep it clean for all other meals but enjoy a good pie for dinner 



flinty90:2795768 said:


> Mate lol you do what you think is right bro seriously wasnt having a go at you personally x


I know you wasn't man...

Fcuk it

Love u bro xxx


----------



## luther1

You're just an impatient pie eating cnut Breda


----------



## Breda

luther1:2795915 said:


> You're just an impatient pie eating cnut Breda


Guilty as charged Luth..... If I need to drop my pie then I'll stop usin aas altogether lol

1 pie for dinner makes you a winner


----------



## flinty90

Breda said:


> Guilty as charged Luth..... If I need to drop my pie then I'll stop usin aas altogether lol
> 
> 1 pie for dinner makes you a winner


1 pie for tea makes you fatter than me lol !!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Good advice there flinty and I agree. Maybe I should have just run the test alone but I am impatient (hence using aas in the first place).

I've only got a few dbol left so once there done I'll soon know if the test is working or not. If not I'll start again on test alone. Not the end of the world. Rookie error and I'll learn from it.

My diet is as good as it will ever be and I think my training is solid. It's there for all to see so please comment if anybody thinks it looks gash.

Fingers crossed all is well and I'm just

being a big gay boy!


----------



## Breda

flinty90:2795942 said:


> 1 pie for tea makes you fatter than me lol !!!


2 pies for tea makes you very happy


----------



## Fatstuff

fat pie eatin cnut


----------



## Breda

Fatstuff:2796006 said:


> fat pie eatin cnut


I assume you are referencing me 

Can I help you


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> 2 pies for tea makes you very happy


What sort of pies we talking here bro? I like a pie or two! 

Cooking Jamie Oliver's empire roast chicken tonight. Smelling amazing currently. Basically a tandoori roast chicken with home made Bombay spuds. Get in!


----------



## Breda

Steak pie

Chicken and spinach

Chicken and sweetcorn

Mince pie

Steak and kidney

Just your average pie mate


----------



## Fatstuff

breda u need to get ur ass in the kitchen and cook a pie with tons of meat in and just a lid for pastry no stodgy base tastes nicer, got a good recipe if u want one


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> Good advice there flinty and I agree. Maybe I should have just run the test alone but I am impatient (hence using aas in the first place).
> 
> I've only got a few dbol left so once there done I'll soon know if the test is working or not. If not I'll start again on test alone. Not the end of the world. Rookie error and I'll learn from it.
> 
> My diet is as good as it will ever be and I think my training is solid. It's there for all to see so please comment if anybody thinks it looks gash.
> 
> Fingers crossed all is well and I'm just
> 
> being a big gay boy!


A rookie error would have been starting you dbol before your test,like someone we know


----------



## Guest

luther1 said:


> A rookie error would have been starting you dbol before your test,like someone we know


Yeah what kind of [email protected] does that! :whistling:


----------



## Breda

Fatstuff:2796099 said:


> breda u need to get ur ass in the kitchen and cook a pie with tons of meat in and just a lid for pastry no stodgy base tastes nicer, got a good recipe if u want one


You're right bud Ser already had a go at me for it :lol: . Tbh its down to my living arrangements, I have minimal kitchen utensils and my 2 house mates ate dirty bitches that don't clean up after themselves so I'm tryin to do the best I can but I'll be moving out of where I'm living soon and when I do I will be able to cook properly


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0B said:


> Yeah what kind of [email protected] does that! :whistling:


God you'd have to be a thick cnut

to do that....


----------



## Guest

Ginger Ben said:


> God you'd have to be a thick cnut
> 
> to do that....


Yeah you would!

Even more so to buy bath water off Velociraptor :scared:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> Steak pie
> 
> Chicken and spinach
> 
> Chicken and sweetcorn
> 
> Mince pie
> 
> Steak and kidney
> 
> Just your average pie mate


Oh. Right. I was expecting some insightful words in to how to make jamaican patties or something interesting not a sweaty Ginsters from the local garage!


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0B said:


> Yeah you would!
> 
> Even more so to buy bath water off Velociraptor :scared:


Pmsl it wasn't from him. I got ar5e raped by another cnut!


----------



## Guest

Ginger Ben said:


> Pmsl it wasn't from him. I got ar5e raped by another cnut!


T-Rex!

I knew he was a rogue trader :lol:


----------



## flinty90

so come on the ginger , lets hair your plans mate , what are you going to do going forward, lets get serious !!!


----------



## Fatstuff

R0B said:


> Yeah you would!
> 
> Even more so to buy bath water off Velociraptor :scared:


oooh thats hard to decode :wacko:


----------



## Guest

Fatstuff said:


> oooh thats hard to decode :wacko:


Makes the Krypton Factor look like Fun-House doesn't it!


----------



## Fatstuff

and ftr vr g2g :rolleye:


----------



## Guest

Fatstuff said:


> and ftr vr g2g :rolleye:


Agreed


----------



## Breda

Ginger [URL=Ben:2796495]Ben:2796495[/URL] said:


> Oh. Right. I was expecting some insightful words in to how to make jamaican patties or something interesting not a sweaty Ginsters from the local garage!


Lol I know how to make patties bro I'll give you a recipie tomorrow

I'm signing out for a while

Love you all xxx


----------



## luther1

Breda said:


> Lol I know how to make patties bro I'll give you a recipie tomorrow
> 
> I'm signing out for a while
> 
> Love you all xxx


Shelf stacking at Tesco's again then


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> Shelf stacking at Tesco's again then


polishing my shoes for the weekend mate !!!


----------



## luther1

flinty90 said:


> polishing my shoes for the weekend mate !!!


Does he buff the calipers too?


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> Does he buff the calipers too?


he better i have left him the brasso out !!


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> so come on the ginger , lets hair your plans mate , what are you going to do going forward, lets get serious !!!


Either you've scared Ben to bed or he is writing one HUGE essay on this


----------



## luther1

He re-read his reply to Flintys question and fell asleep it was so fcuking boring


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> so come on the ginger , lets hair your plans mate , what are you going to do going forward, lets get serious !!!


Plans are to tighten numbers on cals and macros a bit more. Been clean but a bit up and down since new year. Training is good and getting better.

Goals are to keep trying to add size for a while longer then give myself 6 weeks to cut for the wedding. Not a huge cut just enough to tidy the edges up for the beach. Will probably cruise over the whole period so no worries there.

Need to get the pc gear in ASAP to give it time to kick in! Will pin Monday morning.


----------



## flinty90

R0B said:


> Either you've scared Ben to bed or he is writing one HUGE essay on this


bout time we got fcukin serious lads,, im getting bored of fcukin about tbf X


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Plans are to tighten numbers on cals and macros a bit more. Been clean but a bit up and down since new year. Training is good and getting better.
> 
> Goals are to keep trying to add size for a while longer then give myself 6 weeks to cut for the wedding. Not a huge cut just enough to tidy the edges up for the beach. Will probably cruise over the whole period so no worries there.
> 
> Need to get the pc gear in ASAP to give it time to kick in! Will pin Monday morning.


sounds like a good plan mate ... and you pretty much answered my next question about how are you going to achieve your plan !!!


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> bout time we got fcukin serious lads,, im getting bored of fcukin about tbf X


X2!!

And that's why these ladies need to visit the house of pain!!!


----------



## Fatstuff

R0B said:


> X2!!
> 
> And that's why these ladies need to visit the house of pain!!!


flintys bedroom :rolleye: painful for u rob


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0B said:


> Either you've scared Ben to bed or he is writing one HUGE essay on this


You're the only one flinty scares into bed you bummer


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> sounds like a good plan mate ... and you pretty much answered my next question about how are you going to achieve your plan !!!


Thanks mate. Hope it works!


----------



## Guest

Ginger Ben said:


> You're the only one flinty scares into bed you bummer


Night Ben


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0B said:


> Night Ben


Enjoy


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning spartans. Just woken up. Needed that!

Brekkie will be 100g oats, 2 scoops protein, 2 tablespoons of pb and a couple of eggs lobbed in too if I'm feeling saucy. Never done the raw egg thing before but I'm low on protein powder until Tuesday so may have to cross the line!


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Morning spartans. Just woken up. Needed that!
> 
> Brekkie will be 100g oats, 2 scoops protein, 2 tablespoons of pb and a couple of eggs lobbed in too if I'm feeling saucy. Never done the raw egg thing before but I'm low on protein powder until Tuesday so may have to cross the line!


fcuk raw eggs mate just a waste bro, scramble them at least mate to unles that full biovailabilty X


----------



## Guest

Ginger Ben said:


> Morning spartans. Just woken up. Needed that!
> 
> Brekkie will be 100g oats, 2 scoops protein, 2 tablespoons of pb and a couple of eggs lobbed in too if I'm feeling saucy. Never done the raw egg thing before but I'm low on protein powder until Tuesday so may have to cross the line!


Morning copy and paste


----------



## Fatstuff

just buy some more powder u tight cnut, ur quick enough to buy juice when ur stuff is jizz and lemon juice bottled


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0B said:


> Morning copy and paste


Haha the original was in flintys journal and thought really I should put this in mine too! 



flinty90 said:


> fcuk raw eggs mate just a waste bro, scramble them at least mate to unles that full biovailabilty X


Agreed I bottled it and will have some cooked before I go and get my juice. 



Fatstuff said:


> just buy some more powder u tight cnut, ur quick enough to buy juice when ur stuff is jizz and lemon juice bottled


Fvck that the shops are a total rip off I'll just ration it and eat more meat and eggs.

Tis true, though who'd have thought Jizz and lemon juice would be pip free!?! 

Oh and iPhone multi quote! Boom!!!!'


----------



## Fatstuff

they sell myprotein in argos mate ... BOOM how about that one

http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/9018433/Trail/searchtext%3EPROTEIN.htm


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> they sell myprotein in argos mate ... BOOM how about that one
> 
> http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/9018433/Trail/searchtext%3EPROTEIN.htm


Cheeky! Will see if I pass one today.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Proud owner of 20ml of pro chems finest test. Will bang 800mg in Monday morning before back and bis session.


----------



## Breda

Ginger [URL=Ben:2798579]Ben:2798579[/URL] said:


> Proud owner of 20ml of pro chems finest test. Will bang 800mg in Monday morning before back and bis session.


Good lad get rid of that chem tech p!ss and get the good stuff in ya leg.

You planning on bein on for another 10 weeks then you cnut


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> Good lad get rid of that chem tech p!ss and get the good stuff in ya leg.
> 
> You planning on bein on for another 10 weeks then you cnut


Yeah mate going to start again basically and run a 12 week 600mg a week cycle and cruise after that until post honeymoon then blast to fvck with an oxy kicker! Lol!


----------



## flinty90

posted some training and diet info in my journal Ben i expect you to fcukin view it you cnut lol !!!


----------



## Guest

Ginger Ben said:


> Yeah mate going to start again basically and run a 12 week 600mg a week cycle and cruise after that until post honeymoon then blast to fvck with an oxy kicker! Lol!


Dirty roiding son of a gun!

I like it


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> posted some training and diet info in my journal Ben i expect you to fcukin view it you cnut lol !!!


Did read it mate looked like a great session. Didn't comment as been a bit busy but did look good. Fvck knows how you're surviving on 1900 cals though. I struggled at 2300!!

I'm impressed!


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0B said:


> Dirty roiding son of a gun!
> 
> I like it


You're my cycle adviser from now on! Pmsl. When we getting the slin??


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> You're my cycle adviser from now on! Pmsl. When we getting the slin??


ive actually got some slin sitting in my fridge, had it there for ages, got it for fvck all....... too scared to use it though lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> ive actually got some slin sitting in my fridge, had it there for ages, got it for fvck all....... too scared to use it though lol


Lol yeah I'd make sure you are ready for it rather than randomly chucking it in one day pwo as you fancy it!

You running anything at the moment?


----------



## Fatstuff

low dose test, will be upping it and adding deca when it arrives


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> low dose test, will be upping it and adding deca when it arrives


Nice any Oxys?


----------



## flinty90

your a cnut ben .. that is all


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> your a cnut ben .. that is all


Lol what the fvck for??


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol what the fvck for??


you ignore all serious posts and only respond to stupid ones, i might stop bothering with you tbf


----------



## Ginger Ben

Ginger Ben said:


> Did read it mate looked like a great session. Didn't comment as been a bit busy but did look good. Fvck knows how you're surviving on 1900 cals though. I struggled at 2300!!
> 
> I'm impressed!


Did you read this flinty you blind cnut??


----------



## Ginger Ben

Not happy with the man in the mirror tonight. Holding a fair bit of water from the dbol which is to be expected but glad the adex has turned up. Will run that from some time next week when dbol stops. Probably Tuesday judging by how many I have left.

Night all


----------



## Fatstuff

yeh got some oxys n dbol knocking around might have to smash them


----------



## Breda

Ginger [URL=Ben:2800049]Ben:2800049[/URL] said:


> Not happy with the man in the mirror tonight. Holding a fair bit of water from the dbol which is to be expected but glad the adex has turned up. Will run that from some time next week when dbol stops. Probably Tuesday judging by how many I have left.
> 
> Night all


How much salt you getting in your diet mate



Fatstuff:2800059 said:


> yeh got some oxys n dbol knocking around might have to smash them


Get them in

I have made a decision... Oxys will commence at 50mg pre wo from Monday... Subject to increase depending on sides


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> yeh got some oxys n dbol knocking around might have to smash them


Would be rude not to I reckon. Think empire boy is running them together at individual doses reduced from the normal levels but combined its a good doae; as there is a synergy between them that works well.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> How much salt you getting in your diet mate


Not a huge amount to be honest. I don't add salt to anything so I only eat whatever is in things naturally or added if I'm eating something made by somebody else.



Fatstuff:2800059 said:


> yeh got some oxys n dbol knocking around might have to smash them





Breda said:


> Get them in
> 
> I have made a decision... Oxys will commence at 50mg pre wo from Monday... Subject to increase depending on sides


Good work! Do they kick in fast then so pwo is the best time to take them? If running one a day I guess this makes sense. Dbol certainly has an effect pwo normally crippling ahin pumps! Pmsl.


----------



## Guest

Ginger Ben said:


> Not happy with the man in the mirror tonight. Holding a fair bit of water from the dbol which is to be expected but glad the adex has turned up. Will run that from some time next week when dbol stops. Probably Tuesday judging by how many I have left.
> 
> Night all


Roll on the adex!

I have days like that and i'm a skinny cvnt remember :lol:

Seems like were all jumping on the Oxys, we'll soon see who's got the legit one


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0B said:


> Roll on the adex!
> 
> I have days like that and i'm a skinny cvnt remember :lol:
> 
> Seems like were all jumping on the Oxys, we'll soon see who's got the legit one


Lol yeah, bring on the AI!

Haha well it won't be mine with my luck mate. I'll get fvcking extra strong mints instead! Oxys are suppository's right??? 

I'll get some soon with probably more test e once ive started banging the pc in. Will stop dbol this week have a few weeks break then blast a 4 week oxy session at some stage 

This is of course my current plan, I reserve the right to change my mind many, many times!


----------



## Breda

Ginger [URL=Ben:2800568]Ben:2800568[/URL] said:


> Not a huge amount to be honest. I don't add salt to anything so I only eat whatever is in things naturally or added if I'm eating something made by somebody else
> 
> Good work! Do they kick in fast then so pwo is the best time to take them? If running one a day I guess this makes sense. Dbol certainly has an effect pwo normally crippling ahin pumps! Pmsl.


If you are retaining water from the dbol, doubt you are retaining much anyway as your diet is clean, 1 you will drop most if not all when u stop the dbol and introduce the adex and 2 you're probably being a bit harsh on yourself Benjamin

As far as I know oxys are best taken pre... Don't know if its true or if it makes a difference but my source, who I trust, says pre so that's what I'll do


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> If you are retaining water from the dbol, doubt you are retaining much anyway as your diet is clean, 1 you will drop most if not all when u stop the dbol and introduce the adex and 2 you're probably being a bit harsh on yourself Benjamin
> 
> As far as I know oxys are best taken pre... Don't know if its true or if it makes a difference but my source, who I trust, says pre so that's what I'll do


Yeah I just seemed to bloat up loads yesterday for some reason. Ankles were swollen etc. It's gone down now so all a bit odd really!?!

Also probably being harsh too I expect!

Sounds good, I shall do the same when the time comes. Just looking forward to getting some real test in now! Checked it out and looking good. Bring on tomorrow morning!


----------



## Breda

Ginger [URL=Ben:2800718]Ben:2800718[/URL] said:


> Yeah I just seemed to bloat up loads yesterday for some reason. Ankles were swollen etc. It's gone down now so all a bit odd really!?!
> 
> Also probably being harsh too I expect!
> 
> Sounds good, I shall do the same when the time comes. Just looking forward to getting some real test in now! Checked it out and looking good. Bring on tomorrow morning!


You ginger canukled fcuk.... Was it cheat day? More carbs then usual? Eat anything different? Could be anything mate but at least its shifted itself now

Enjoy your pc mate its treating me well so far


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> [
> 
> You ginger canukled fcuk.... Was it cheat day? More carbs then usual? Eat anything different? Could be anything mate but at least its shifted itself now
> 
> Enjoy your pc mate its treating me well so far


Yeah just weekend food mate. Not particularly dirty but not as clean as usual. Find it hard to eat enough and clean enough at weekends as always out doing stuff. When in the office it's easy.

Glad it's gone and I've just eaten half a large Shepard's pie and a load of mixed veg at my mums so back up to good levels of calories now! 

Looking forward to it mate. Hope you had a good weekend.


----------



## Ginger Ben

BIg batch of chilli made for tomorrow, only carbs will be from kidney beans, no dirty rice!


----------



## Fatstuff

I noticed u liked a few of my old posts from days ago, is this to get ppl to come into your journal dont be needy ben :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> I noticed u liked a few of my old posts from days ago, is this to get ppl to come into your journal dont be needy ben :lol:


Haha no it's because I was on my phone all weekend and I didn't want anybody thinking I was being tight!


----------



## Ginger Ben

On the way for back attack! 

Last day of dirtybol tomorrow then it's nice clean pc tri test for a while. Decided to pin tomorrow and train legs. It's a bit out of sequence but legs on jab day has served me well so far (even with 2ml of evoo) so I'm going to continue to do that until I rotate sites but that won't be on this cycle


----------



## Fatstuff

good good mate, im only messin lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

This mornings back and bi session -

Warmed up - 5 mins on x trainer and rotator cuff exercises with 2.5kg plates

Weighted Chin Ups - ( warm up set of [email protected]), [email protected]+10kg, [email protected]+10kg, [email protected]+15kg, [email protected]+15kg, [email protected]+10kg then drop set to [email protected] - spent!

HS seated row, wide grip used straps and went isolaterally - (warm up set of [email protected]), [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] - weight is for each arm as did seperately

Wide Grip Pull Downs - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] - bar down to chest and good squeeze of shoulder blades at bottom of rom

Deads - ([email protected]), [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] - felt good to deadlift again, been 3 weeks or so since I've done them due to back pumps being ridiculous. Droping the dose made them doable today and I felt I could have done more but wanted to take it steadyish. Pleased the 190 went up easily enough. Got a 200 in the tank for next week I reckon!

Lying cable curls with Fat Gripz on ez bar attachment - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] then drop set to [email protected] without Fat Grips - all I had time for on bis which is a bit annoying but they were hammered from chins and rows so I'm happy with the session.

Fat Gripz and dbol maketh the forearm large!! :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Bit of a ghost town in the journals so far today so just a bit of a food update -

shake pre wo

6 eggs scrambled and a double shake post workout

250g mince chilli around 11:30ish

250g mince chilli around 3ish

shake just now

dinner will be steak and veg shake before bed

I need to eat more fruit!!


----------



## Breda

the best tip i can give you with veg is to hide it amongst your chilli, as you seem to eat quite a bit of it

Oxys will commence tonight


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> the best tip i can give you with veg is to hide it amongst your chilli, as you seem to eat quite a bit of it
> 
> Oxys will commence tonight


Yeah I do that! I like veg it's just not something i take to work that tends to be meat and carbs of some sort.

Nice one! Full report please.


----------



## Ginger Ben

More mince cooking up for tomorrow. Have put far too much chilli in it though! Oh well could be interesting!

Thinking a cardio, core and flexibility session tomorrow morning. Only got 40 mins and could do with a core session so even though it's a bit dull I'm going to do it.

Chest and tris Thursday and legs Friday for a limpy weekend! 

First of the real stuff going in tomorrow morning too! Hoping that there was at least some test in the Chem Tech and it was just underdosed that way the good stuff won't take as long to kick in I hope.


----------



## Ginger Ben

1.5ml of the good stuff in this morning. Warmed it and everything! 

Had to as it's a lot more viscous than the chem tech stuff which is like water in comparison.

Cardio and some core and flexibility training now. Yay...........


----------



## Guest

Ginger Ben said:


> 1.5ml of the good stuff in this morning. Warmed it and everything!
> 
> Had to as it's a lot more viscous than the chem tech stuff which is like water in comparison.
> 
> Cardio and some core and flexibility training now. Yay...........


Warm juice... Makes sense doesn't it 

Have a good one mate!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0B said:


> Warm juice... Makes sense doesn't it
> 
> Have a good one mate!!


It does when it's as thick as this stuff! :thumbup1:

That other pish was honestly like slightly thick water (probably the lack of test in it......)


----------



## Paul38

Mingster said:


> Diet looks fine to me mate. Good wholesome food and plenty of it is my recommendation. Too many people get carried away with the minutiae of diet when its not really necessary. Eat and enjoy, then eat some more.


Good advice Mingster...


----------



## Ginger Ben

So this mornings session then :yawn:

30 mins on the x-trainer at level 15 - burnt 430 cals

Wood chops for core

Ab Crunch machine

Decline leg raises

Lots of stretching of legs, hams. hip flexors etc

One thing I noticed, lots more totty in the cardio area than I usually see hidden in the dungeon downstairs!


----------



## Fatstuff

cardio - have done it around 6 times this year, it really upsets me so i might just quit it


----------



## Dazza

Sure i can smell pi$$ in here?


----------



## Fatstuff

Dazzza said:


> Sure i can smell pi$$ in here?


u can mate, u do tend to get used to it after a bit.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Dazzza said:


> Sure i can smell pi$$ in here?





Fatstuff said:


> u can mate, u do tend to get used to it after a bit.


You know what you can do if you don't like it! :blowme:


----------



## Guest

Ginger Ben said:


> You know what you can do if you don't like it! :blowme:


If you've got no takers mate, I'm down your way tomorrow..... Just saying :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0B said:


> If you've got no takers mate, I'm down your way tomorrow..... Just saying :lol: :lol: :lol:


 :001_tt2: :001_tt2: :001_tt2:


----------



## Fatstuff

R0B said:


> If you've got no takers mate, I'm down your way tomorrow..... Just saying :lol: :lol: :lol:


he will make u gag, not because of the size, because of the stench of wee wee


----------



## Guest

Fatstuff said:


> he will make u gag, not because of the size, because of the stench of wee wee


Pmsl!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> he will make u gag, not because of the size, because of the stench of wee wee





R0B said:


> Pmsl!


Cnuts!


----------



## Fatstuff

serious convo in robs journal, spam in yours and a tumbleweed in mine......nothin new there then


----------



## Guest

Ginger Ben said:


> Cnuts!


Sorry Ben!

So what cardio did you do??


----------



## Fatstuff

R0B said:


> Sorry Ben!
> 
> So what cardio did you do??


the usual - running to the gym trying not to get sunburnt from the winter sun, phew close call!


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0B said:


> Sorry Ben!
> 
> So what cardio did you do??


Thank you Rob! 

Just did 30 mins on the cross trainer -did 430 cals and covered 6.2km or something.

Was pi55 easy to be fair but better than nothing I thought. Went more for the core and flexibility stuff I did afterwards.

Rest day tomorrow and then chest and tris are getting it harder than they ever have on Thursday! Those 50's are going up for a minimum of 6!


----------



## Breda

Good work Benjamin

Make sure you have some cnut pass those fcukin 50's to you this time


----------



## Guest

Ginger Ben said:


> Thank you Rob!
> 
> Just did 30 mins on the cross trainer -did 430 cals and covered 6.2km or something.
> 
> Was pi55 easy to be fair but better than nothing I thought. Went more for the core and flexibility stuff I did afterwards.
> 
> Rest day tomorrow and then chest and tris are getting it harder than they ever have on Thursday! Those 50's are going up for a minimum of 6!


Sorry bro, i've just seen the write up..... Told you i miss posts all the time!

Roll on the chest and tris!!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> Good work Benjamin
> 
> Make sure you have some cnut pass those fcukin 50's to you this time


Cheers, yeah I think I will do this time mate, don't want a fvcked shoulder!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Thinking along the lines of the below for Thursday (I like to plan my sessions in advance!, I know, I'm a cnut!)

DB incline bench

DB Flys

Weighted Dips

Decline Barbell bench

Close grip decline bench

Superset Rope pull downs

Superset DB overhead tri extensions (standing)

Or something like that anyway.


----------



## Breda

Ginger [URL=Ben:2807655]Ben:2807655[/URL] said:


> Cheers, yeah I think I will do this time mate, don't want a fvcked shoulder!!


Injury is the last thing you want mate.... Especially shoulder injuries


----------



## Guest

Breda said:


> Injury is the last thing you want mate.... Especially shoulder injuries


X2!


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0B said:


> X2!


Agreed!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Just had some good grub, more mince (about 300g) that I made in to a sort of chilli/bolognese hybrid. Chucked in onion, garlic, courgette, peppers, chilli, bit of carrot, tin of tomatos, cumin, ground coriander and more than is required of black pepper. Bloomin lovely!

Got the second half in a couple of hours.

So far today I have had zero carbs from starchy sources, no bread, no rice, no pasta, no potato, no beans.


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> Just had some good grub, more mince (about 300g) that I made in to a sort of chilli/bolognese hybrid. Chucked in onion, garlic, courgette, peppers, chilli, bit of carrot, tin of tomatos, cumin, ground coriander and more than is required of black pepper. Bloomin lovely!
> 
> Got the second half in a couple of hours.
> 
> So far today I have had zero carbs from starchy sources, no bread, no rice, no pasta, no potato, no beans.


its the way forward mate


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> its the way forward mate


Feel a bit guilty about my post in ROB's journal now.....  :lol: :lol:


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> Feel a bit guilty about my post in ROB's journal now.....  :lol: :lol:


good so u should - oh look fatstuff made a comment on what u had for lunch!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> good so u should - oh look fatstuff made a comment on what u had for lunch!!


lol - well I repped you for it (this includes the IOU from earlier) :thumbup1:


----------



## Fatstuff

well worth a whinge


----------



## Ginger Ben

I cracked! Just eating a snickers, don't care, couldn't give a fvck, I wanted one. I'm having one!


----------



## Fatstuff

ur a pussy - no fcuking discipline!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> ur a pussy - no fcuking discipline!!


lol I know but it's the first chocolate bar I've had probably this year to be fair. Just one of those times where nothing else will suffice and if I fought the urge any longer it would have just turned in to something more sinister like a tub of Ben & Jerry's!! Best to nip it in the bud early doors!


----------



## Fatstuff

yeah i like snickers tbf, do u drink bender?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> yeah i like snickers tbf, do u drink bender?


If I go out for a special occasion or whatever then I probably will. I don't drink at home at all even at weekends. Got engagement party for my mate on Saturday so that will be a messy one and will def have a few vodkas after a pint of two of guinness.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Rest of beef eaten, chased it down with a single scoop shake too. On about 230g protein so far today, got a big steak and another double shake before bed taking me to about 330 or so. Other than the snickers (oops!) still no other carbs.


----------



## Breda

Right Ben, i see you are constantly eating relatively large amounts of protein daily

Do you think this is impacting you positively or do you think you could get away with less.... The reason i ask is because I can safely say i'm not eating 300g of protein per day possibly 200.... not sure if i should up it or stay as i am until progress slows


----------



## Guest

Ginger Ben said:


> Rest of beef eaten, chased it down with a single scoop shake too. On about 230g protein so far today, got a big steak and another double shake before bed taking me to about 330 or so. Other than the snickers (oops!) still no other carbs.


Good work 

Best bit was probably the snickers!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> Right Ben, i see you are constantly eating relatively large amounts of protein daily
> 
> Do you think this is impacting you positively or do you think you could get away with less.... The reason i ask is because I can safely say i'm not eating 300g of protein per day possibly 200.... not sure if i should up it or stay as i am until progress slows


To be honest I am guilty of following the crowd on this and aiming for 1-1.5g per pound of body weight per day without really giving much thought as to whether I need to or not. What I can tell you is that my diet 5.5 days out of 7 is squeeky clean (well as clean as it ever will be) and I still have love handles and no abs and have had all the time I have been training/dieting. Therefore it is safe to assume that I am still consuming too many calories. I have wondered recently if this could be from too much protein as I really don't eat many carbs and my fats are prob quite high but off set (I thought) by lower carbs.


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> To be honest I am guilty of following the crowd on this and aiming for 1-1.5g per pound of body weight per day without really giving much thought as to whether I need to or not. What I can tell you is that my diet 5.5 days out of 7 is squeeky clean (well as clean as it ever will be) and I still have love handles and no abs and have had all the time I have been training/dieting. Therefore it is safe to assume that I am still consuming too many calories. I have wondered recently if this could be from too much protein as I really don't eat many carbs and my fats are prob quite high but off set (I thought) by lower carbs.


them low carb snickers are fantastic arent they


----------



## Fatstuff

As your on gear, i would go as far as to say anything between 1.5 -2g per lb , i wouldnt lower it


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> them low carb snickers are fantastic arent they


Only 25g - fvck all really :whistling:


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


> Only 25g - fvck all really :whistling:


100kcal of sugar :whistling:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> As your on gear, i would go as far as to say anything between 1.5 -2g per lb , i wouldnt lower it


Yeha I hear that, 400g is a lot though.....fvck that. I aim for 300-350 so will see how I go on that first.

I'm hoping that now I'm on real gear that I will benefit from the leaning out effect people report. I know gear doesn't burn fat but I also know that protein you consume when on gear is very unlikely to get stored as fat or used for energy therefore your body uses fat and indegted carbs etc. (I think, is that true or is it bollox??)


----------



## Fatstuff

i deleted the kennyken thread


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> 100kcal of sugar :whistling:


Again 100kcal - fvck all..... :whistling:


----------



## Breda

Tbf i dont count my calories and i dont really count my protien and i defo dont count my carbs and fats... Maybe i should do this to get some sort of perspective of what i'm consuming. I assume its enough, but i reckon i could do better


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> i deleted the kennyken thread


Probably a good idea - was funny though - boy is a genius!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> Tbf i dont count my calories and i dont really count my protien and i defo dont count my carbs and fats... Maybe i should do this to get some sort of perspective of what i'm consuming. I assume its enough, but i reckon i could do better


You're pretty lean looking though mate so I wouldn't be too worried about the finer detail either if I was you. I'd definitely make sure you hit 1-1.5g protein per lb of body weight though, as you're on gear you're selling yourself short potentially by not hitting that sort of figure.


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


> Yeha I hear that, 400g is a lot though.....fvck that. I aim for 300-350 so will see how I go on that first.
> 
> I'm hoping that now I'm on real gear that I will benefit from the leaning out effect people report. I know gear doesn't burn fat but I also know that protein you consume when on gear is very unlikely to get stored as fat or used for energy therefore your body uses fat and indegted carbs etc. (I think, is that true or is it bollox??)


.

I can confirm this "leaning out" effect.. its very real... while my weight is goin up abs and obliques are becomin more and more visable


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> Probably a good idea - was funny though - boy is a genius!


he was buzzin with it at the start, i dont know what ppls problems are!! it got reported u know, i deleted before any of the 'heavy handed' mods locked it down and had the last word lol


----------



## Fatstuff

and LOL breda, u should be counting protein more than anything else u skinny bastard


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


> You're pretty lean looking though mate so I wouldn't be too worried about the finer detail either if I was you. I'd definitely make sure you hit 1-1.5g protein per lb of body weight though, as you're on gear you're selling yourself short potentially by not hitting that sort of figure.


I agree mate, i guess im weary of over eating just for the sake of scale weight... but defo dont want to be selling myself short by under eating


----------



## Breda

Fatstuff said:


> and LOL breda, u should be counting protein more than anything else u skinny bastard


Shut it you fat fcuk... i want to enjoy my food not count the cnut lol

I do coun protein to some extent but i'm not meticulous about it at all mate


----------



## Fatstuff

ive just eaten 300g lean mincemeat (400kcals 65g protein) 1 egg (55kcals 4gprotein) and passata sauce (100kcals) one tbsp evoo (119kcals)(meatballs in tomato sauce)

had my mp cookie and skinnycow ice cream for pudding, thats another 400kcals and 40g protein


----------



## Breda

Fatstuff said:


> ive just eaten 300g lean mincemeat (400kcals 65g protein) 1 egg (55kcals 4gprotein) and passata sauce (100kcals) one tbsp evoo (119kcals)(meatballs in tomato sauce)
> 
> had my mp cookie and skinnycow ice cream for pudding, thats another 400kcals and 40g protein


I still need to try the Protein ****** and icecream pud mate, sounds nice

What flavour cookie you rollin with??

I'm guna go home and make a cottage pie... fcuk knows how much protein i'll be eating but my guess is it'll be enough lol


----------



## Fatstuff

double choc i think and the sknny cow i have is choc fudge brownie flavour!!


----------



## Fatstuff

Breda said:


> I still need to try the Protein ****** and icecream pud mate, sounds nice
> 
> What flavour cookie you rollin with??
> 
> I'm guna go home and make a cottage pie... fcuk knows how much protein i'll be eating but my guess is it'll be enough lol


as a rough estimate with most lean meats is about 25 - 28g protein per 100g of meat, u can look on the packages or weigh it to see the weight!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> I can confirm this "leaning out" effect.. its very real... while my weight is goin up abs and obliques are becomin more and more visable


Good good good! Looking forward to a bit of that!


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> Good good good! Looking forward to a bit of that!


dont seem to work much for me


----------



## Breda

Fatstuff said:


> double choc i think and the sknny cow i have is choc fudge brownie flavour!!


Choc orange aint too bad mate but i'll let you know one i have consumed my ice cream and cookie if its nice theres a rep in it for u


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> as a rough estimate with most lean meats is about 25 - 28g protein per 100g of meat, u can look on the packages or weigh it to see the weight!


I work to 20g per 100g just for ease but this ^ is probably more accurate.


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> I work to 20g per 100g just for ease but this ^ is probably more accurate.


well, best to underestimate i suppose


----------



## Breda

Fatstuff said:


> as a rough estimate with most lean meats is about 25 - 28g protein per 100g of meat, u can look on the packages or weigh it to see the weight!


I usually do look on the pack and i aim for 40g per meal/shake x by 5/6 thats 200/240 per day... but i dont weigh nothin mate so once this cottage pie is made i wont have a clue how much protein or kcals i'll be getting for my dinner... maybe more maybe less, either way i'm not too botherd as long as it tastes nice, i'll eat the fcukin lot


----------



## Fatstuff

Breda said:


> I usually do look on the pack and i aim for 40g per meal/shake x by 5/6 thats 200/240 per day... but i dont weigh nothin mate so once this cottage pie is made i wont have a clue how much protein or kcals i'll be getting for my dinner... maybe more maybe less, either way i'm not too botherd as long as it tastes nice, i'll eat the fcukin lot


dont be so hard on urself, u got to be at least 8 stone


----------



## Breda

Fatstuff said:


> dont be so hard on urself, u got to be at least 8 stone


Thanks mate

If i'm ever down or feelin low i know not to come anywhere near you


----------



## Fatstuff

Breda said:


> Thanks mate
> 
> If i'm ever down or feelin low i know not to come anywhere near you


Big hug........ (man hug with hand shake between us)


----------



## luther1

Fatstuff said:


> well, best to underestimate i suppose


Any meat has 6gms of protein per ounce(28gms)


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> I usually do look on the pack and i aim for 40g per meal/shake x by 5/6 thats 200/240 per day... but i dont weigh nothin mate so once this cottage pie is made i wont have a clue how much protein or kcals i'll be getting for my dinner... maybe more maybe less, either way i'm not too botherd as long as it tastes nice, i'll eat the fcukin lot


At least you know if it's 500g lean mince your using You've got at least 100 more like 120g protein in the pie. That's about as accurate as I get and shakes of course as that's easy. Each one is 25g a scoop. No worries there!


----------



## Queenie

Ben... Robob just told me that he thinks you're hot.

How are we all this evening? x x


----------



## Guest

RXQueenie said:


> Ben... Robob just told me that he thinks you're hot.
> 
> How are we all this evening? x x


Yes, Ben.... I love you :lol:


----------



## flinty90

ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ !!!!!!


----------



## Queenie

flinty90 said:


> ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ !!!!!!


are u zz-ing because youre annoyed or tired? x x


----------



## flinty90

RXQueenie said:


> are u zz-ing because youre annoyed or tired? x x


bit of both .. think i have had my fill for a bit ... and im tired after 13 1/2 hour shift today !!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

RXQueenie said:


> Ben... Robob just told me that he thinks you're hot.
> 
> How are we all this evening? x x


I bloody knew it!! Im in! 

Good thanks queenie. How's you?


----------



## Queenie

flinty90 said:


> bit of both .. think i have had my fill for a bit ... and im tired after 13 1/2 hour shift today !!!


sod that.... you should be asleep babe x x


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> bit of both .. think i have had my fill for a bit ... and im tired after 13 1/2 hour shift today !!!


Get some rest mate, Saturday will soon come and we'll be destroying ourselves!


----------



## Queenie

R0B said:


> Get some rest mate, Saturday will soon come and we'll be destroying ourselves!


They look like Empire Boy's shoulders... x x


----------



## Guest

RXQueenie said:


> They look like Empire Boy's shoulders... x x


Pmsl!

Just call me ace


----------



## Queenie

R0B said:


> Pmsl!
> 
> Just call me ace


PAAAAHAHAHA.... x x


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0B said:


> Pmsl!
> 
> Just call me ace


Nah they aren't ace's they haven't got empire boys face tattooed on them! 

So whose are they then champ??


----------



## Guest

Ginger Ben said:


> Nah they aren't ace's they haven't got empire boys face tattooed on them!
> 
> So whose are they then champ??


Yours lover  X


----------



## Queenie

R0B said:


> Yours lover  X


Why have u taken them away? x x


----------



## Guest

RXQueenie said:


> Why have u taken them away? x x


Trading standards rumbled me!  X


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0B said:


> Yours lover  X


Too small, not orange enough!


----------



## Guest

Ginger Ben said:


> Too small, not orange enough!


True


----------



## Queenie

Ginger Ben said:


> Too small, not orange enough!


Orange like an oompa lumpa? x x


----------



## Guest

RXQueenie said:


> Orange like an oompa lumpa? x x


----------



## Ginger Ben

RXQueenie said:


> Orange like an oompa lumpa? x x


Haha yeah just like that!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Last of the dbol taken. It's all test from here on in!! 

Got a pill cutter today to split my adex. Will start that in a few days.


----------



## Queenie

Ginger Ben said:


> Haha yeah just like that!


i never pictured u to be an oompa lumpa perv... x x


----------



## Ginger Ben

RXQueenie said:


> i never pictured u to be an oompa lumpa perv... x x


Are you calling me a perv who happens to be an oompa lumpa or an oompa lumpa perv which would e somebody with a fetish for oompa lumpas?? Just want to know where I stand  

I don't own any brown dungarees nor do I have green hair.

Rob however is a man tanner so may well have orange skin


----------



## Guest

Ginger Ben said:


> Rob however is a man tanner so may well have orange skin


I'm a lovely brown thanks Benjamin


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0B said:


> I'm a lovely brown thanks Benjamin


Lol Brenda brown or actually brown? Pmsl.

Sorry Breda!!


----------



## Queenie

Ginger Ben said:


> Are you calling me a perv who happens to be an oompa lumpa or an oompa lumpa perv which would e somebody with a fetish for oompa lumpas?? Just want to know where I stand
> 
> I don't own any brown dungarees nor do I have green hair.
> 
> Rob however is a man tanner so may well have orange skin


i think u perv over oompa lumpas... and i think robob owns the brown dungarees  x x


----------



## Guest

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol Brenda brown or actually brown? Pmsl.
> 
> Sorry Breda!!


I'm tanned you cvnt!


----------



## Ginger Ben

RXQueenie said:


> i think u perv over oompa lumpas... and i think robob owns the brown dungarees  x x


They were all men in the film. Reckon they were tapping sexy lady oompa lumpa a55 off screen or were they all bent?


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0B said:


> I'm black you cvnt!


Christ you fvcking sound like him too!


----------



## Queenie

Ginger Ben said:


> They were all men in the film. Reckon they were tapping sexy lady oompa lumpa a55 off screen or were they all bent?


no, not bent, the oompa lumpa ladies were probably lined up bent over their little oompa lumpa beds. they cant show that on tv. actually we just hit oompa lumpa porn territory... x x


----------



## Guest

RXQueenie said:


> i think u perv over oompa lumpas... and i think robob owns the brown dungarees  x x


Yes I do, us simpletons wear them when bringing the crops in


----------



## Ginger Ben

RXQueenie said:


> no, not bent, the oompa lumpa ladies were probably lined up bent over their little oompa lumpa beds. they cant show that on tv. actually we just hit oompa lumpa porn territory... x x


Pmsl they are definitely swingers rather than monogamous too. Would be like one big orange and green orgy! Plenty of chocolate to smear around too!

Willy Wonka is clearly either a perverted genius or just a pervert.


----------



## Queenie

Ginger Ben said:


> Pmsl they are definitely swingers rather than monogamous too. Would be like one big orange and green orgy! Plenty of chocolate to smear around too!
> 
> Willy Wonka is clearly either a perverted genius or just a pervert.


anyway - trying to change my ways and already talking about oompa lumpa porn... my plan is not going very well! x x


----------



## Ginger Ben

RXQueenie said:


> anyway - trying to change my ways and already talking about oompa lumpa porn... my plan is not going very well! x x


Sorry.........


----------



## Queenie

Ginger Ben said:


> Sorry.........


so shall we talk about chuck norris instead? x x


----------



## Guest

RXQueenie said:


> so shall we talk about chuck norris instead? x x


How about Timmy Mallet......?


----------



## Queenie

R0B said:


> How about Timmy Mallet......?


I knew u reminded me of someone! x x


----------



## Guest

RXQueenie said:


> I knew u reminded me of someone! x x


I'm more like Edd the Duck


----------



## Queenie

R0B said:


> I'm more like Edd the Duck


no no... def timmy... edd was at least a little bit cool x x


----------



## Guest

RXQueenie said:


> no no... def timmy... edd was at least a little bit cool x x


No, Edd had a hand up his sh1tter!

Now Gordon the Gopher.... LEGEND!


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0B said:


> I'm more like Edd the Duck


Orville you mean!!


----------



## Queenie

Ginger Ben said:


> Orville you mean!!


i have an orville teddy in my bedroom  x x


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0B said:


> Now Gordon the Gopher.... LEGEND!


Lol. Roland Rat would have taken him down, down to china town!


----------



## Fatstuff

This thread has gone downhill since I went offline


----------



## Ginger Ben

RXQueenie said:


> i have an orville teddy in my bedroom  x x


Does it have a photo of rob stapled to it's face??


----------



## Guest

Ginger Ben said:


> Does it have a photo of rob stapled to it's face??


Yes, to punch it!


----------



## Queenie

Ginger Ben said:


> Does it have a photo of rob stapled to it's face??


PMSL!!! rob i need a pic of your face to staple to it


----------



## Ginger Ben

RXQueenie said:


> PMSL!!! rob i need a pic of your face to staple to it


Just google image search mark owen and blur it a bit


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> This thread has gone downhill since I went offline


Yes it was pure highbrow earlier......

There has been a fair bit of quality chat today tbh needs balancing with some spam though!


----------



## Guest

Ginger Ben said:


> Just google image search mark owen and blur it a bit


Yeah the dirty manc has nothing on me :whistling:


----------



## Fatstuff

Mark Owen lol


----------



## Guest

Fatstuff said:


> Mark Owen lol


I've just googled that ****, i look fcuk all like him!!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0B said:


> I've just googled that ****, i look fcuk all like him!!!


Pmsl. Right benders (and queenie) I'm

off to Bedfordshire to grow some more muscle! See you tomorrow x


----------



## Queenie

Ginger Ben said:


> Pmsl. Right benders (and queenie) I'm
> 
> off to Bedfordshire to grow some more muscle! See you tomorrow x


sweet dreams mr norris x x


----------



## luther1

R0B said:


> I've just googled that ****, i look fcuk all like him!!!


No,hes better looking and bigger built than you,you spit the dog looking mincer


----------



## Guest

Ginger Ben said:


> Pmsl. Right benders (and queenie) I'm
> 
> off to Bedfordshire to grow some more muscle! See you tomorrow x


Night old Ben!



RXQueenie said:


> sweet dreams mr norris x x


He'll dream of espionage and a beard of fire!


----------



## Guest

luther1 said:


> No,hes better looking and bigger built than you,you spit the dog looking mincer


Yeah thanks moobs!


----------



## luther1

Is this the only journal left to write complete bollox in?


----------



## Guest

luther1 said:


> Is this the only journal left to write complete bollox in?


Yes!

Night Bro


----------



## Queenie

luther1 said:


> Is this the only journal left to write complete bollox in?


no! fatstuff's one is good too  x x


----------



## Fatstuff

RXQueenie said:


> no! fatstuff's one is good too  x x


I would rep u girly but it seems i need to spread myself around a bit first


----------



## Queenie

Fatstuff said:


> I would rep u girly but it seems i need to spread myself around a bit first


you can owe me... go and slut them about a bit x x


----------



## luther1

RXQueenie said:


> no! fatstuff's one is good too  x x


I best get me nice striated glutes in there shortly then and tear the place up


----------



## Fatstuff

luther1 said:


> I best get me nice striated glutes in there shortly then and tear the place up


as long as theres no pics of ur striated old face i dont mind


----------



## Fatstuff

RXQueenie said:


> you can owe me... go and slut them about a bit x x


could be a while, im not much of a slut:lol:


----------



## luther1

Fatstuff said:


> as long as theres no pics of ur striated old face i dont mind


I was going to put a few pics up of some dates that i go on. Someone has to supply the eye candy for you lot to [email protected] off to


----------



## Fatstuff

goodnight ppl


----------



## luther1

Nite nite,sleep tight you lot


----------



## Queenie

Fatstuff said:


> goodnight ppl


n'nights x x


----------



## Queenie

luther1 said:


> Nite nite,sleep tight you lot


night luther! x x


----------



## Queenie

Robob/Orville...

(Thanks Diggy!!) x x


----------



## DiggyV

RXQueenie said:


> View attachment 73705
> 
> 
> Robob/Orville...
> 
> (Thanks Diggy!!) x x


you're most welcome Queenie


----------



## Breda

luther1:2810704 said:


> I was going to put a few pics up of some dates that i go on. Someone has to supply the eye candy for you lot to [email protected] off to


Did you say eye candy


----------



## Breda

Night Fellas...... and Queenie


----------



## DiggyV

Breda said:


> Did you say eye candy


careful, wouldn't want this moved to MA.


----------



## Queenie

Breda said:


> Did you say eye candy


is that what boobs are meant to look like? because mine do NOT look like that?? x x


----------



## Rory33

RXQueenie said:


> is that what boobs are meant to look like? because mine do NOT look like that?? x x


Good cause those looked f**ked up lmao


----------



## Guest

Morning Ben!

Have a good one


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0B said:


> Morning Ben!
> 
> Have a good one


Morning! Busy in my absence! 

Have a good day in posh Surrey mate


----------



## Guest

Ginger Ben said:


> Morning! Busy in my absence!
> 
> Have a good day in posh Surrey mate


I will mate! I'm going to nip to the gym before I go


----------



## luther1

Breda said:


> Did you say eye candy


Yes,so why put a pic up of some fat grubby [email protected]


----------



## Fatstuff

luther1 said:


> Yes,so why put a pic up of some fat grubby [email protected]


ouch, thats his fiancee luther:mellow:


----------



## luther1

Fatstuff said:


> ouch, thats his fiancee luther:mellow:


Fcuk me,i hope hes not sensitive. Good job i'm not after the lovely remarks about my birds. Plus,do you really think some bird is daft enough to to get engaged to him?


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0B said:


> I will mate! I'm going to nip to the gym before I go


Good work, that's dedication for you!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Bulk shake done - 100g oats, 2 scoops, 3 tablespoons natty PB (need to buy more of this today!)

Eggs on the way!


----------



## Fatstuff

luther1 said:


> Fcuk me,i hope hes not sensitive. Good job i'm not after the lovely remarks about my birds. Plus,do you really think some bird is daft enough to to get engaged to him?


I was only jokin lol, but it would be funny if it was and u just destroyed her!!


----------



## luther1

Fatstuff said:


> I was only jokin lol, but it would be funny if it was and u just destroyed her!!


that was me back peddaling just in case it was haha


----------



## Breda

luther1 said:


> Yes,so why put a pic up of some fat grubby [email protected]


You know you'd fcuk her Luth... come on bro


----------



## Breda

luther1 said:


> that was me back peddaling just in case it was haha


Dont worry you greasy [email protected] she's nothing more than a work in progress... i'll have her knickers off in a matter of days


----------



## luther1

If you want me to put up some more pics of stunners that i've been out with so you lot can use them as screen savers then just ask. Strange how they're all ex's?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> Dont worry you greasy [email protected] she's nothing more than a work in progress... i'll have her knickers off in a matter of days


She sends you pictures of her t1ts and it's going to take you days to get in to her knickers?? Mate I'd be surprised if she ever wears any.... :whistling:


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> If you want me to put up some more pics of stunners that i've been out with so you lot can use them as screen savers then just ask. Strange how they're all ex's?


Crack on, now Flinty has (probably wisely) closed his journal temporarily this is clearly going to get spammed to fvck but I don't want it ending up in the MA or AL cos you filthy silvers won't be able to see it!


----------



## luther1

She looks quite good for one of bredas. She only got the one tattoo on her nork


----------



## Guest

M25 is [email protected]!

Is that spam Ben


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> Crack on, now Flinty has (probably wisely) closed his journal temporarily this is clearly going to get spammed to fvck but I don't want it ending up in the MA or AL cos you filthy silvers won't be able to see it!


Faces only from me bro


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> Faces only from me bro


Is that because they are just copy and pasted from facebook and not in fact women you have any intimate contact with.......Nofanny


----------



## Fatstuff

nominge


----------



## Breda

nocnut


----------



## Fatstuff

noclunge


----------



## Breda

luther1 said:


> She looks quite good for one of bredas. She only got the one tattoo on her nork


She has more in other places... not opn her minge tho... i can post pics to prove this lol


----------



## Breda

nocoochie


----------



## Fatstuff

Breda said:


> She has more in other places... not opn her minge tho... i can post pics to prove this lol


prove it :rolleye:


----------



## Breda

hold on


----------



## Breda

See.... No Tatoo


----------



## Ginger Ben

Oi fvck off you cnuts! No minge pictures!! :spam:

:lol:


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


> Oi fvck off you cnuts! No minge pictures!! :spam:
> 
> :lol:


My Bad


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> My Bad


forgiven, as long as nobody reports it we may get away with it!

Just looked back to the first page of this and I've put on 12lbs since the 3rd December, almost a stone in under 3 months which is good considering I've only been on the gear for a few weeks.


----------



## Guest

Ginger Ben said:


> Oi fvck off you cnuts! No minge pictures!! :spam:
> 
> :lol:


Pmsl!

I thought I was your dinner Ben


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> Oi fvck off you cnuts! No minge pictures!! :spam:
> 
> :lol:


Theres a picture of a minge on every one of your posts


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


> forgiven, as long as nobody reports it we may get away with it!
> 
> Just looked back to the first page of this and I've put on 12lbs since the 3rd December, almost a stone in under 3 months which is good considering I've only been on the gear for a few weeks.


You mean under 2 months mate... thats some good gaing tho man

Are you happy with the weight gain and how it looks on you??

You've been eating well mate i reckon that would have something to do with it as well as the gear


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> Is that because they are just copy and pasted from facebook and not in fact women you have any intimate contact with.......Nofanny


I'll make sure i'm in the pic with the stunner,don't want you **** getting jelly


----------



## Fatstuff

Breda said:


> See.... No Tatoo


whats the protein content of this??


----------



## luther1

Breda said:


> See.... No Tatoo


Pmsl


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> I'll make sure i'm in the pic with the stunner,don't want you **** getting jelly


Ping it to Diggy so he can add you to the picture and also take 30 years off your face otherwise you'll just look like a paedo with a nice young victim


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0B said:


> Pmsl!
> 
> I thought I was your dinner Ben


That is about the gayest thing you have ever typed! :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> whats the protein content of this??


Tin of tuna about 40g drained of brine


----------



## luther1

Fatstuff said:


> whats the protein content of this??


About 600gms


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> You mean under 2 months mate... thats some good gaing tho man
> 
> Are you happy with the weight gain and how it looks on you??
> 
> You've been eating well mate i reckon that would have something to do with it as well as the gear


Yeah sh1t that's true! Good job i'm not a mathematician.

I am happy with it, my trousers still all fit so I can only assume from this it's going on in the right places. Diet has been good since new year and I have upped cals so that will certainly be playing a part.

First session off the dbol tomorrow, reckon I'll notice any drop in strength? I'm prepared for it but if it happens I intend to use the anger and rage to smash another PB!


----------



## Fatstuff

this all depends if ur .... hehe ... 'chemtech' is any good


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> this all depends if ur .... hehe ... 'chemtech' is any good


Irrelevant now, Pro Chem went in yesterday 600mg. Pip but not too bad. :thumb: :clap:

If I've put on a stone with a bit of dbol and some bunk gear I an going to be a fvcking monster on this stuff!! :bounce:


----------



## Fatstuff

if u have put on a stone it will be dbol water


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> if u have put on a stone it will be dbol water


stop it, stop it, stop it, stop it, stop it, stop it, stop it

stop


----------



## Fatstuff

im sure its a stone of pure muscle then mate:rolleye:


----------



## Breda

Fatstuff said:


> im sure its a stone of pure muscle then mate:rolleye:


Stop liein you know its all water.. the watery fcuk is kidding himself on

oh fcuk me i got some back pumps off those oxys last night doin rack pulls then bent over rows

But i didnt quit........... Ben :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> Stop liein you know its all water.. the watery fcuk is kidding himself on
> 
> oh fcuk me i got some back pumps off those oxys last night doin rack pulls then bent over rows
> 
> But i didnt quit........... Ben :lol:


lol I know it'll come off, my hope is that I keep about half and then the test and my uber diet will take to 16 and a half stone or so.

that's because you are still using pussy weights and they wouldn't have been as bad..... :whistling: :lol:

Was it lower back/erectors that went?


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


> lol I know it'll come off, my hope is that I keep about half and then the test and my uber diet will take to 16 and a half stone or so.
> 
> that's because you are still using pussy weights and they wouldn't have been as bad..... :whistling: :lol:
> 
> Was it lower back/erectors that went?


lol

all lower back mate but i soldiered through it


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> lol
> 
> all lower back mate but i soldiered through it


Don't let those purple db's get the better of you big guy!!


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


> Don't let those purple db's get the better of you big guy!!


it was the pinks mate... heavy as fcuk those cnuts


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> it was the pinks mate... heavy as fcuk those cnuts


Should have got a spotter mate. As you say to me it's silly to risk an injury!


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


> Should have got a spotter mate. As you say to me it's silly to risk an injury!


I'm on gear bro i dont need a spotter


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> Don't let those purple db's get the better of you big guy!!


is that one of them ironic names blondie


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> I'm on gear bro i dont need a spotter


YES! That is a winners attitude! We will win this battle against nature!! :2guns:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> is that one of them ironic names blondie


I always thought irony was hard to get over on the internet, apparently not! :lol:


----------



## luther1

Without wishing to ruin the ambience of this journal,could anyone recommend a pct for a dbol only cycle? Some helmet down the gym has bought 16 weeks worth(haha) and thinks thats it! I've told him 8 weeks max and he'll most likely need a pct,but wondered what? Thanks


----------



## Fatstuff

luther1 said:


> Without wishing to ruin the ambience of this journal,could anyone recommend a pct for a dbol only cycle? Some helmet down the gym has bought 16 weeks worth(haha) and thinks thats it! I've told him 8 weeks max and he'll most likely need a pct,but wondered what? Thanks


dont u know? uve been dishin pct and cycle advice out all over the shop recently lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> Without wishing to ruin the ambience of this journal,could anyone recommend a pct for a dbol only cycle? Some helmet down the gym has bought 16 weeks worth(haha) and thinks thats it! I've told him 8 weeks max and he'll most likely need a pct,but wondered what? Thanks


Thought you were a retired pro, ya thick cnut! :lol:

I'd say 10mg Nolva a day on cycle, maybe 20mg if he's over 40mg dbol a day then nolva pct with clomid if he fancies it.

Probs nolva - 20/20/20/10

Clomid - 50/50/50/50


----------



## luther1

Fatstuff said:


> dont u know? uve been dishin pct and cycle advice out all over the shop recently lol


I know,fcuking good at it too ain't i? Never done dbol only so wondered should it be any different cnuts mouth haha


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> Thought you were a retired pro, ya thick cnut! :lol:
> 
> I'd say 10mg Nolva a day on cycle, maybe 20mg if he's over 40mg dbol a day then nolva pct with clomid if he fancies it.
> 
> Probs nolva - 20/20/20/10
> 
> Clomid - 50/50/50/50


Thanks Benjy. Was a pro in me 20s and the old brain is a bit stewed since then. Only ever did colosal cycles too,thats why i was a fcuking unit


----------



## Fatstuff

luther1 said:


> I know,fcuking good at it too ain't i? Never done dbol only so wondered should it be any different cnuts mouth haha


i thought dbol was breakfast of champs in ur day?


----------



## luther1

Fatstuff said:


> i thought dbol was breakfast of champs in ur day?


No,it was breakfast of chumps,i was packing masterone


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> Thanks Benjy. Was a pro in me 20s and the old brain is a bit stewed since then. Only ever did colosal cycles too,thats why i was a fcuking unit


Oh right, yeah that was it, colossal cycles.....this is the only colossal cycle you've ever been on you daft old giffer!


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> Oh right, yeah that was it, colossal cycles.....this is the only colossal cycle you've ever been on you daft old giffer!
> 
> View attachment 73788


I used to ride that to work,not easy when your a chimney sweep


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> I used to ride that to work,not easy when your a chimney sweep


With a wooden leg....


----------



## luther1

In case you hadn't noticed Benjy,the cnut you are giving a bear hug too has fcuked off


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> With a wooden leg....


And gowt in the other


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> In case you hadn't noticed Benjy,the cnut you are giving a bear hug too has fcuked off


It was rob. The cnut had greased himself up ready for a session then Flinty called him so he legged it!


----------



## Fatstuff

does B&W make u look better or somethin, every1 seems on it!!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> does B&W make u look better or somethin, every1 seems on it!!!


Yeah it does, especially if you are pasty white with orange hair......


----------



## Queenie

Love u Ben  x x


----------



## Guest

Love u Ben  xx


----------



## Ginger Ben

RXQueenie said:


> Love u Ben  x x


Are you two the same person or just in the same place???


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> Are you two the same person or just in the same place???


I think they're in the same place mentally


----------



## Queenie

Ginger Ben said:


> Are you two the same person or just in the same place???


WTF? X x


----------



## Guest

Ginger Ben said:


> Are you two the same person or just in the same place???


WTF? X x


----------



## Ginger Ben

I get it. I put a new shot up with a bit of nip action going on and everybody's got a bit giddy


----------



## Guest

Ginger Ben said:


> I get it. I put a new shot up with a bit of nip action going on and everybody's got a bit giddy


I like your ginger nips  x x


----------



## Queenie

Ginger Ben said:


> I get it. I put a new shot up with a bit of nip action going on and everybody's got a bit giddy


I like your ginger nips  x x


----------



## Ginger Ben

They are available for licking, tweaking and the occasional flick anytime.


----------



## Guest

Ginger Ben said:


> They are available for licking, tweaking and the occasional flick anytime.


Licking please 

X


----------



## Ginger Ben

Mrs just said "you're no longer squishy and pillow like. You're now more of an awkward lumpy brick". !!!

I think that's a compliment?!?!?


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> Mrs just said "you're no longer squishy and pillow like. You're now more of an awkward stumpy pr1ck". !!!
> 
> I think that's a compliment?!?!?


----------



## Guest

Ginger Ben said:


> Mrs just said "you're no longer squishy and pillow like. You're now more of an awkward lumpy brick". !!!
> 
> I think that's a compliment?!?!?


Brick you say..... Clean your ears out you P**** 

X


----------



## Ginger Ben

Lol left myself open for that one!!  

Anyway nothing will detract from what is going to be an epic chest and tris session. I'm excited for this one, going to break new ground this morning with those [email protected] 50's!


----------



## Fatstuff

Hope u don't drop one on ur head :rolleye:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> Hope u don't drop one on ur head :rolleye:


Me too!!


----------



## Queenie

Oooh back and tri's for me today  very excited x x


----------



## Ginger Ben

RXQueenie said:


> Oooh back and tri's for me today  very excited x x


Have a good one queenie!


----------



## Queenie

And you fella! Smash it  x x


----------



## Fatstuff

U doin a strength routine queenie?!


----------



## Queenie

Fatstuff said:


> U doin a strength routine queenie?!


I do the big 3 over 2 sessions then the rest is spent on different muscle groups x x


----------



## Guest

Morning B1tches!


----------



## Fatstuff

RXQueenie said:


> I do the big 3 over 2 sessions then the rest is spent on different muscle groups x x


U enjoying it?


----------



## Fatstuff

R0B said:


> Morning B1tches!


Mornin


----------



## Ginger Ben

Ben 1 - Gym 0


----------



## Breda

Ginger [URL=Ben:2814380]Ben:2814380[/URL] said:


> Ben 1 - Gym 0


Does that mean you went but it was closed


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> Does that mean you went but it was closed


It fvcking wishes it was closed the state I left it in! 

And no I didn't soil myself on the leg press before you ask!


----------



## Breda

Ginger [URL=Ben:2814385]Ben:2814385[/URL] said:


> It fvcking wishes it was closed the state I left it in!
> 
> And no I didn't soil myself on the leg press before you ask!


Well Put your fcukin weights away you messy cnut

Have the 50 been thrown in air yet


----------



## Ginger Ben

This mornings chest and tris session -

Warmed up

Dumbbell Bench Press slight incline - ([email protected]), [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] - that's a rep PB on the 50's! :bounce:

Weighted Dips - [email protected] weight, [email protected]+20kg, [email protected]+40kg, [email protected]+40kg, [email protected]+25kg, [email protected]+25kg, [email protected]+15kg

Superset DB flys flat bench - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

Superset feet raised press ups - 12, 7, 5 - totally shot to bits in chest now

Fat Grips Close Grip Incline Bar Bench - low and slow for tris more than anything - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

Superset rope pull downs - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] - weight was comfy but concentrated on slow reps and a good squeeze of tris at full extension, burns!

Superset body weight dips - 9, 3+1+1 singles, 2+1+1 singles - totally mashed

Literally left with nothing left to give, couldn't do a single dip or press up!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Food so far today

Shake with some carbs first thing

Double shake and a few more carbs post workout

8 eggs scrambled - 6 whole, 2 whites (just because they were there)

Banana, mixed nuts and a double shake

Curently eating two honey roasted chicken legs (thighs and drummer) with some roasted vegetable cous cous


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Looks like a good workout mate, cous cous 

flintys journal is closed so i guess ill hang about in here


----------



## Ginger Ben

Afghan said:


> Looks like a good workout mate
> 
> flintys journal is closed so i guess ill hang about in here


Cheers mate, you're very welcome to do so, just dish out the likes and reps like a whore and I'll let you stay


----------



## Mr_Morocco

what you doing eating cous cous, im the moroccan cnut not you

cnut


----------



## Breda

good work out mate

Have you upped your carbs or something


----------



## Fatstuff

Breda said:


> good work out mate
> 
> Have you upped your carbs or something


His workouts are in lbs not kgs he got confused!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Afghan said:


> what you doing eating cous cous, im the moroccan cnut not you
> 
> cnut


lol I like to dabble in peseant food now and again keeps me grounded


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> good work out mate
> 
> Have you upped your carbs or something


No mate, just had the rage this morning and was fired up for it. By rage I mean actual rage, not that average PWO rob peddles..... :whistling:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> His workouts are in lbs not kgs he got confused!


Nope definitely kg's, lbs wouldn't have made that much noise when I dumped them on the floor........ :whistling:


----------



## luther1

Oh fcuk it, afghans found us


----------



## luther1

That was the most interesting 15mins i've ever spent in this journal


----------



## Ginger Ben

Was 25 according to the post times, your cataracts playing up again you old cnut?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Listened to this today at the gym, been a while and is a belter of a track!


----------



## Mr_Morocco

luther1 said:


> Oh fcuk it, afghans found us


old cnuts like you give off a distinct stale **** smell, wasnt hard


----------



## Guest

Ginger Ben said:


> No mate, just had the rage this morning and was fired up for it. By rage I mean actual rage, not that average PWO rob peddles..... :whistling:


Tit!

And good afternoon


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0B said:


> Tit!
> 
> And good afternoon


Yes, good afternoon to you too! Where the fvck do you think you have been?? I've been here all day waiting for you to show up and talk to. I've had to pretend to be interested in what all these other cnuts are doing all day and now some fvcking stinky morrocan has turned up too filling the place with hookah pipes and camels.

This is a pm right???

:lol:


----------



## Guest

Ginger Ben said:


> Yes, good afternoon to you too! Where the fvck do you think you have been?? I've been here all day waiting for you to show up and talk to. I've had to pretend to be interested in what all these other cnuts are doing all day and now some fvcking stinky morrocan has turned up too filling the place with hookah pipes and camels.
> 
> This is a pm right???
> 
> :lol:


Pmsl!

Been a busy bee haven't I !

On my way North now, had an amazing last 24 hours down here 

But absolutely fooked :lol:

Nice session this morning mate, good work on the 50's


----------



## Mr_Morocco

i wish i still had my camel mate, sureno stole it and f*cked off the cnut


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0B said:


> Pmsl!
> 
> Been a busy bee haven't I !
> 
> On my way North now, had an amazing last 24 hours down here
> 
> But absolutely fooked :lol:
> 
> Nice session this morning mate, good work on the 50's


That's good, what you been doing then? Out on the town in Guildford last night?

Cheers, was pleased to get 7 then 4 with those cnuts, they are awkward. Did I get a spotter, did I fvck! As Breda said "I'm on gear bro, I don't need a spotter" haha :lol:


----------



## Guest

Ginger Ben said:


> That's good, what you been doing then? Out on the town in Guildford last night?
> 
> Cheers, was pleased to get 7 then 4 with those cnuts, they are awkward. Did I get a spotter, did I fvck! As Breda said "I'm on gear bro, I don't need a spotter" haha :lol:


Lol, yeah who the fcuk needs a spotter :lol:

You hardcore [email protected]!

I've been working Benjamin


----------



## Ginger Ben

Afghan said:


> i wish i still had my camel mate, sureno stole it and f*cked off the cnut


Another 'wife' for the hareem


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0B said:


> Lol, yeah who the fcuk needs a spotter :lol:
> 
> You hardcore [email protected]!
> 
> I've been working Benjamin


Yes I know you've been working you silly cnut but to say it was amazing means you either got your end away with a colleague (or a whore) or something particularly good happened at work, so which was it??


----------



## Guest

Ginger Ben said:


> Yes I know you've been working you silly cnut but to say it was amazing means you either got your end away with a colleague (or a whore) or something particularly good happened at work, so which was it??


Pmsl!

Mate my colleagues are freakin' weirdo's lol

Caught up with a mate, eat food, talk training 

Fook me if I'd of stuck around the people I work with I'd of topped myself on blaze caps :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0B said:


> Pmsl!
> 
> Mate my colleagues are freakin' weirdo's lol
> 
> Caught up with a mate, eat food, talk training
> 
> Fook me if I'd of stuck around the people I work with I'd of topped myself on blaze caps :lol:


Ahh ok, so it was a whore then....pmsl :thumb:

That's good, did you get to the gym this morning too?

Know the feeling, mine are a mixed bag to say the least!!


----------



## Guest

Ginger Ben said:


> Ahh ok, so it was a whore then....pmsl :thumb:
> 
> That's good, did you get to the gym this morning too?
> 
> Know the feeling, mine are a mixed bag to say the least!!


Lol, you a tit! Made a change from being sat at home with the missus who hates training talk!

No mate, that's why I went yesterday. Gonna do back tomorrow  Can't wait!!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0B said:


> Lol, you a tit! Made a change from being sat at home with the missus who hates training talk!
> 
> No mate, that's why I went yesterday. Gonna do back tomorrow  Can't wait!!!


haha mine goes to the gym but woe betide me if I try and give her advice......doesn't like the training talk though, can't get her impressed by benching 50's sadly.

Oh yeah forgot you went yesterday. Back is always a good session, let's see some of these chin ups you are purported to be so good at then!


----------



## Guest

Ginger Ben said:


> haha mine goes to the gym but woe betide me if I try and give her advice......doesn't like the training talk though, can't get her impressed by benching 50's sadly.
> 
> Oh yeah forgot you went yesterday. Back is always a good session, let's see some of these chin ups you are purported to be so good at then!


Yeah I know that feeling "just squatted 170kgs"

"Ok...." :lol:

I'll do some just for you! Well, some wide grip pull ups - piece of pi55


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0B said:


> Yeah I know that feeling "just squatted 170kgs"
> 
> "Ok...." :lol:
> 
> I'll do some just for you! Well, some wide grip pull ups - piece of pi55


Weighted wide grip pull ups please, none of this body weight bull sh1t...!


----------



## Guest

Ginger Ben said:


> Weighted wide grip pull ups please, none of this body weight bull sh1t...!


I'll keep you posted


----------



## Ginger Ben

More food consumed.

Greek yoghurt with a scoop of vanilla protein and a handful of blueberries. Tastes like blueberry cheesecake!!

Dinner in oven. Chicken and veg in one of those roasting bag thingys with a load of herbs and spices. Put 700g chicken in so mrs might get a bit of it


----------



## Queenie

Evening man folk! (and Luther)

Everyone good? x x


----------



## Ginger Ben

RXQueenie said:


> Evening man folk! (and Luther)
> 
> Everyone good? x x


Lol. Good thanks my dear how's you?


----------



## Guest

RXQueenie said:


> Evening man folk! (and Luther)
> 
> Everyone good? x x


Evening!

Flinty says "Hi" to everyone  Just had a catch up, he's going to destroy the gym Saturday!!!


----------



## Queenie

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol. Good thanks my dear how's you?


Very, very tired. And my legs are ruined from yesterdays squats and deads.... I'm like a walking mess right now! x x


----------



## Queenie

R0B said:


> Evening!
> 
> Flinty says "Hi" to everyone  Just had a catch up, he's going to destroy the gym Saturday!!!


Can you tell him I want a picture of his face on my phone  I miss it! x x


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0B said:


> Evening!
> 
> Flinty says "Hi" to everyone  Just had a catch up, he's going to destroy the gym Saturday!!!


Evening mate.

Say hello back from me. Hope he's enjoying his down time.


----------



## Ginger Ben

RXQueenie said:


> Very, very tired. And my legs are ruined from yesterdays squats and deads.... I'm like a walking mess right now! x x


Ahh the old John Wayne walk, the sign of a real trainer and not a gym bunny!


----------



## Queenie

Ginger Ben said:


> Ahh the old John Wayne walk, the sign of a real trainer and not a gym bunny!


Very true. I still think i'm a gym bunny though   x x


----------



## Ginger Ben

RXQueenie said:


> Very true. I still think i'm a gym bunny though   x x


By doing squats and deadlifting 100kg you're already less of a bunny than half the blokes (in this journal  ) on the board. That does not in any way make

you manly however I'd just like to make that clear!


----------



## Queenie

Ginger Ben said:


> By doing squats and deadlifting 100kg you're already less of a bunny than half the blokes (in this journal  ) on the board. That does not in any way make
> 
> you manly however I'd just like to make that clear!


I love how your woman has trained u well  x x


----------



## Guest

RXQueenie said:


> Very, very tired. And my legs are ruined from yesterdays squats and deads.... I'm like a walking mess right now! x x


Me too Queenie! Sooooo tired, about 2 hours sleep last night - oops 

Haha, what's a walking mess look like... Ben after being raped by Breda


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0B said:


> Me too Queenie! Sooooo tired, about 2 hours sleep last night - oops
> 
> Haha, what's a walking mess look like... Ben after being raped by Breda


Like that would or could ever happen! I would clearly be the giver!!


----------



## Queenie

R0B said:


> Me too Queenie! Sooooo tired, about 2 hours sleep last night - oops
> 
> Haha, what's a walking mess look like... Ben after being raped by Breda


You know exactly what it looks like! x x


----------



## Guest

RXQueenie said:


> Can you tell him I want a picture of his face on my phone  I miss it! x x


Done 



Ginger Ben said:


> Evening mate.
> 
> Say hello back from me. Hope he's enjoying his down time.


Done, down time.... erm.... poor sod is on a spilt shift up in Huddersfield, he's just going back to work!


----------



## Guest

Ginger Ben said:


> Like that would or could ever happen! I would clearly be the giver!!


PMSL! Only thing you can give is head 



RXQueenie said:


> You know exactly what it looks like! x x


LOL


----------



## Queenie

R0B said:


> PMSL! Only thing you can give is head
> 
> LOL


Mixed up??

Sorry... i think im suffering from lack of filth x x


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0B said:


> Done, down time.... erm.... poor sod is on a spilt shift up in Huddersfield, he's just going back to work!


Ah no that sucks balls didn't realise.


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0B said:


> PMSL! Only thing you can give is head


Shhhhhhhh! Our secret means our secret!


----------



## Guest

RXQueenie said:


> Mixed up??
> 
> Sorry... i think im suffering from lack of filth x x


Mixed up......Maybe :wink:



Ginger Ben said:


> Ah no that sucks balls didn't realise.


Yeah it does!

How was you to know you daft sod


----------



## Ginger Ben

RXQueenie said:


> Mixed up??
> 
> Sorry... i think im suffering from lack of filth x x


He's not mixed up he's fvcking jelly the little bender


----------



## Guest

Ginger Ben said:


> He's not mixed up he's fvcking jelly the little bender


PMSL! Jelly you say........


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> By doing squats and deadlifting 100kg you're already less of a bunny than half the blokes (in this journal  ) on the board. That does not in any way make
> 
> you manly however I'd just like to make that clear!


i bet shes squatting more than me at the minute lol


----------



## Queenie

Fatstuff said:


> i bet shes squatting more than me at the minute lol


i doubt it. PB is 90kg x x


----------



## Ginger Ben

RXQueenie said:


> i doubt it. PB is 90kg x x


We have a winner!!


----------



## Queenie

Ginger Ben said:


> We have a winner!!


don't be so mean... i'm only a girl! x x


----------



## Fatstuff

RXQueenie said:


> i doubt it. PB is 90kg x x


my pb is more than that but at the mo im having to squat completely differently to what im used to, i used to have a wide stance (because im as flexible as a rubber dog ball) but now im working on squatting correctly and sorting my flexibility i will be using 80kg as my work set (if i can manage it, seriously)


----------



## Guest

RXQueenie said:


> don't be so mean... i'm only a girl! x x


Ben's right, you are squatting more than Fatstuff !


----------



## Fatstuff

i got no shame in it lol


----------



## Fatstuff

also its front squat (like that gives it any more credibility:lol


----------



## Queenie

Fatstuff said:


> my pb is more than that but at the mo im having to squat completely differently to what im used to, i used to have a wide stance (because im as flexible as a rubber dog ball) but now im working on squatting correctly and sorting my flexibility i will be using 80kg as my work set (if i can manage it, seriously)


See i started with a narrow stance.... now im working on a wider one. took it right back to 60kg! and i fvcking decked it and collapsed... met by a cheer and a "new technique there claire? hahahaha" ba$tards lol x x


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> i got no shame in it lol


Going to be doing the same myself tomorrow mate. I'd be chuffed with 80 with good form. I've got lots to change but once it's right the weight will fly up.


----------



## Queenie

R0B said:


> Ben's right, you are squatting more than Fatstuff !


you should hush with all your squat talk  x x


----------



## Guest

Fatstuff said:


> also its front squat (like that gives it any more credibility:lol


You'll get there! All in good time


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> Going to be doing the same myself tomorrow mate. I'd be chuffed with 80 with good form. I've got lots to change but once it's right the weight will fly up.


i would be chuffed with 80 and good form as well, but its going to take ages before i get any good form due to my twisted up fcuked up body


----------



## Fatstuff

ROB for some gay reason your avi on the likes that u dish out is taking up half the fcuking screen, wtf is going on!!!


----------



## Guest

RXQueenie said:


> you should hush with all your squat talk  x x


You hush  X


----------



## Guest

Fatstuff said:


> ROB for some gay reason your avi on the likes that u dish out is taking up half the fcuking screen, wtf is going on!!!


PMSL!

Its my Boulders growing mate


----------



## luther1

RXQueenie said:


> Can you tell him I want a picture of his face on my phone  I miss it! x x


I'll take a dump in my pants in a minute then empty out the hoover bag on top and send you pic of that. You won't tell the difference


----------



## Guest

luther1 said:


> I'll take a dump in my pants in a minute then empty out the hoover bag on top and send you pic of that. You won't tell the difference


Go on then...... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## luther1

R0B said:


> Go on then...... :lol: :lol: :lol:


I don't have a hoover. Just a carpet sweeper,will that do?


----------



## Queenie

luther1 said:


> I'll take a dump in my pants in a minute then empty out the hoover bag on top and send you pic of that. You won't tell the difference


pmsl! youre so mean! are u still going to bournemouth on sunday? x x


----------



## luther1

RXQueenie said:


> pmsl! youre so mean! are u still going to bournemouth on sunday? x x


I'm always partial to a little Sunday afternoon drive. Are you going Queenie? I might pop down,take a few sneaky pics of you and post them up on here:whistling:


----------



## Queenie

luther1 said:


> I'm always partial to a little Sunday afternoon drive. Are you going Queenie? I might pop down,take a few sneaky pics of you and post them up on here:whistling:


my paparazzi for the day! not sure yet... i want to go, just sorting transport and all that sh!t x x


----------



## Guest

luther1 said:


> I don't have a hoover. Just a carpet sweeper,will that do?


Erm... doesn't have the same effect


----------



## Fatstuff

RXQueenie said:


> my paparazzi for the day! not sure yet... i want to go, just sorting transport and all that sh!t x x


just look out for the saggy faced deluded old bastard boring everyone with made up stories of when he used to kick it with joe weider at the forefront of the bodybuilding world


----------



## luther1

RXQueenie said:


> my paparazzi for the day! not sure yet... i want to go, just sorting transport and all that sh!t x x


I was only going to down to check you out,do really think i'm interested in powerlifting shows? Fcuk me,i'd rather watch paint dry,or listen to Rob talk about his 'boulders' or how many chins the 12st [email protected] can do. Actually,the paint bit is a fact but even i couldn't tolerate that deltless pigeon chested cnut for more than 5 mins


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> I'm always partial to a little Sunday afternoon drive. Are you going Queenie? I might pop down,take a few sneaky pics of you and post them up on here:whistling:


What's in Bournemouth on Sunday Luther? Taking your vintage body out for a spin in your vintage sports car? Be hard to tell where the leather begins and your skin ends!


----------



## luther1

Fatstuff said:


> just look out for the saggy faced deluded old bastard boring everyone with made up stories of when he used to kick it with joe weider at the forefront of the bodybuilding world


Ah Muscle beach back in the day. I could murder a nice steak from the fire house after a training sesh at Golds with Mike Quinn. Again


----------



## Fatstuff

luther1 said:


> Ah Muscle beach back in the day. I could murder a nice steak from the fire house after a training sesh at Golds with Mike Quinn. Again


LOL perfect


----------



## Guest

luther1 said:


> I was only going to down to check you out,do really think i'm interested in powerlifting shows? Fcuk me,i'd rather watch paint dry,or listen to Rob talk about his 'boulders' or how many chins the 12st [email protected] can do. Actually,the paint bit is a fact but even i couldn't tolerate that deltless pigeon chested cnut for more than 5 mins


Well I'm sure Queenie could tolerate me for 5 mins 

My time will come Hoff :lol:


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> What's in Bournemouth on Sunday Luther? Taking your vintage body out for a spin in your vintage sports car? Be hard to tell where the leather begins and your skin ends!


The leathers light grey and i'm light brown. Slightly different hues so the difference is easy to spot. Plus i use some autoglym leather care on my seats(and face) so they are in wrinkle free condition


----------



## Ginger Ben

Whereas the reality is Weston super mare beach with a cone of soggy chips and a limp hard on from perving at the grannies in their one pieces.


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0B said:


> Well I'm sure Queenie could tolerate me for 5 mins
> 
> My time will come Hoff :lol:


I doubt shed need to. 15 seconds would probably do it.


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> What's in Bournemouth on Sunday Luther? Taking your vintage body out for a spin in your vintage sports car? Be hard to tell where the leather begins and your skin ends!


There a powerlifting show down there. I'm surprised i haven't been asked to guest pose. I better check my spam box


----------



## Guest

Ginger Ben said:


> I doubt shed need to. 15 seconds would probably do it.


15 seconds..... hold on, where's that stop watch


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> There a powerlifting show down there. I'm surprised i haven't been asked to guest pose. I better check my spam box


Pmsl yeah do, I'd hate for them to be disappointed if you didn't show.....


----------



## Queenie

R0B said:


> Well I'm sure Queenie could tolerate me for 5 mins
> 
> My time will come Hoff :lol:


I will tolerate u if u bring me lots of m&ms x x


----------



## Fatstuff

luther1 said:


> The leathers light grey and i'm light brown. Slightly different hues so the difference is easy to spot. Plus i use some autoglym leather care on my seats(and face) so they are in wrinkle free condition


refund?


----------



## Guest

RXQueenie said:


> I will tolerate u if u bring me lots of m&ms x x


Again? X


----------



## Queenie

luther1 said:


> There a powerlifting show down there. I'm surprised i haven't been asked to guest pose. I better check my spam box


Ohhhh, you could give me some posing lessons? Just for fun. and i'll have your autograph too?   x x


----------



## Ginger Ben

RXQueenie said:


> Ohhhh, you could give me some posing lessons? Just for fun. and i'll have your autograph too?   x x


Just be aware that by spam box he means his posing trunks......


----------



## luther1

RXQueenie said:


> I will tolerate u if u bring me lots of m&ms x x


Take some rohypnol Rob. The fcuking bimbo won't know the difference.Then you can smash her back doors in etc etc :thumb:


----------



## Queenie

Ginger Ben said:


> Just be aware that by spam box he means his posing trunks......


ah i want to rep u for that soooo bad! but it says i have to slut some around before i can give them to u again x x


----------



## Queenie

luther1 said:


> Take some rohypnol Rob. The fcuking bimbo won't know the difference.Then you can smash her back doors in etc etc :thumb:


you need rohypnol for that? x x


----------



## luther1

RXQueenie said:


> you need rohypnol for that? x x


Haha. I meant for Rob


----------



## Guest

RXQueenie said:


> you need rohypnol for that? x x


Luther does, but I didn't  X


----------



## luther1

Wheres chalkie tonight? The skinny little pie eating cnut


----------



## Guest

luther1 said:


> Wheres chalkie tonight? The skinny little pie eating cnut


He's doing a legs session mate.


----------



## luther1

R0B said:


> Luther does, but I didn't  X


Only because she saw the size of my weapon and knew that even her minge couldn't accomodate someone so well hung. Whereas your little button mushroom.........


----------



## Guest

luther1 said:


> Only because she saw the size of my weapon and knew that even her minge couldn't accomodate someone so well hung. Whereas your little button mushroom.........


Hmmmmmm, interesting Mr.Luther


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0B said:


> He's doing a legs session mate.


Fvck off where is he really?


----------



## Guest

Ginger Ben said:


> Fvck off where is he really?


Breda... Legs session.

Popped 2ml in earlier and went off to do a legs session!


----------



## luther1

He replying to other posts elsewhere,maybe he's giving out more girlfriend advice


----------



## Queenie

R0B said:


> Breda... Legs session.
> 
> Popped 2ml in earlier and went off to do a legs session!


how do u know this stuff? x x


----------



## Guest

RXQueenie said:


> how do u know this stuff? x x


I'm magic, I could probably guess what colour Bens hair is.......


----------



## luther1

Uriels posting on the 'girls who fart' thread. I think hes gone off us


----------



## Queenie

R0B said:


> I'm magic, I could probably guess what colour Bens hair is.......


He is definitely a blonde x x


----------



## Guest

RXQueenie said:


> He is definitely a blonde x x


Correct!

Fair skin, blue eyes (I think) its a dead cert


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0B said:


> Breda... Legs session.
> 
> Popped 2ml in earlier and went off to do a legs session!


Good man did he mention how many Oxys he was necking!?


----------



## Ginger Ben

RXQueenie said:


> He is definitely a blonde x x


Points to you!


----------



## Guest

Ginger Ben said:


> Points to you!


Yeah thanks....

[email protected]


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0B said:


> Yeah thanks....
> 
> [email protected]


Lol points to you too! Will go on one of your like and rep fests when I'm on pc tomorrow. Packing some page 2 rep power these days!  

Right night all, close the back doors on your way out


----------



## Fatstuff

R0B said:


> Breda... Legs session.
> 
> Popped 2ml in earlier and went off to do a legs session!


probably still working on his calves weeping saying 'why wont u grow!!' :crying:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Early morning legs sessions on a Friday. Who'd have thought that was a good idea!?!?

Still, half day today as off to sell my car (hopefully) and buy a new one this afternoon.

Will post pics of it wearing a UKM t-shirt for proof!!


----------



## Guest

Morning !!

Have a good Friday Benjamin


----------



## Fatstuff

Mornin strokers


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning my bitches, how's everybody hanging today?


----------



## Uriel

luther1 said:


> Uriels posting on the 'girls who fart' thread. I think hes gone off us


  and how often do i normally post in here??

sort the bitch hormones out u fuking girl


----------



## Ginger Ben

Uriel said:


> and how often do i normally post in here??
> 
> sort the bitch hormones out u fuking girl


I think this may in fact be your first visit?? Welcome! :thumbup1:


----------



## Uriel

Ginger Ben said:


> I think this may in fact be your first visit?? Welcome! :thumbup1:


thank you my little ginger prince. where are the nibbles and beer


----------



## Fatstuff

Uriel said:


> and how often do i normally post in here??
> 
> sort the bitch hormones out u fuking girl


He's always fcukin watching it seems though lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

Uriel said:


> thank you my little ginger prince. where are the nibbles and beer




Cheers!


----------



## Uriel

Fatstuff said:


> He's always fcukin watching it seems though lol


i have super spider senses lol


----------



## Uriel

Ginger Ben said:


> View attachment 73909
> 
> 
> Cheers!


nice....looking up

you dont get nice treatment like this in that cnut flinty's journal.....who btw is a fuking cnut for getting it locked as he is away a few days........

What the fuk am i supposed to do.....it was my forum home!

It's like locking a mate out his fuking house......i'm going to make the cnut suffer for it i tell thee


----------



## Ginger Ben

Uriel said:


> nice....looking up
> 
> you dont get nice treatment like this in that cnut flinty's journal.....who btw is a fuking cnut for getting it locked as he is away a few days........
> 
> What the fuk am i supposed to do.....it was my forum home!
> 
> It's like locking a mate out his fuking house......i'm going to make the cnut suffer for it i tell thee


lol, I don't know why he had it locked, it's beyond repair now the fvcking thing is over 300 pages long, most of which is banter that he'll probably blame me for which frankly is bollocks!  :lol:

You going to get a new journal up and running to chart the next stage of your development?


----------



## Fatstuff

U can ban readyandwaiting from entering it!! I bet there's a way !!


----------



## Uriel

Ginger Ben said:


> You going to get a new journal up and running to chart the next stage of your development?


i'm doing a dnp run starting in 4 days, there is no point journalling it as been done to death and already done a couple myself....my bulk didnt work and i dont see the point of any bodyfat (i'm fairly lean at the moments anyway)

so my plan is to shed another 10 lbs of fat which should have me at low double figure bf (12% ish) and 15.5 stone then it is a trt cruise for at least 3 months while i play with peps and try to introduce new size with my first ever insulin use. I may as well looking fuking mint if i'm not huge

i will journal this as it is all new to me


----------



## Uriel

Fatstuff said:


> U can ban readyandwaiting from entering it!! I bet there's a way !!


i will hunt the little sh1t down and put him on a fuking ventilator if he posts in it lol


----------



## Mingster

Uriel said:


> i'm doing a dnp run starting in 4 days, there is no point journalling it as been done to death and already done a couple myself....my bulk didnt work and i dont see the point of any bodyfat (i'm fairly lean at the moments anyway)
> 
> so my plan is to shed another 10 lbs of fat which should have me at low double figure bf (12% ish) and 15.5 stone then it is a trt cruise for at least 3 months while i play with peps and try to introduce new size with my first ever insulin use. I may as well looking fuking mint if i'm not huge
> 
> i will journal this as it is all new to me


Funnily enough I haven't put on much, if any, weight either bro....Strength has rocketed and am looking harder and leaner and coming to the end of week 4 now. The next few weeks are the biggies though, still the jury's out....


----------



## Uriel

Mingster said:


> Funnily enough I haven't put on much, if any, weight either bro....Strength has rocketed and am looking harder and leaner and coming to the end of week 4 now. The next few weeks are the biggies though, still the jury's out....


oh yeah - i had recomp big style - full hard bellies and bf drop


----------



## Ginger Ben

Uriel said:


> i'm doing a dnp run starting in 4 days, there is no point journalling it as been done to death and already done a couple myself....my bulk didnt work and i dont see the point of any bodyfat (i'm fairly lean at the moments anyway)
> 
> so my plan is to shed another 10 lbs of fat which should have me at low double figure bf (12% ish) and 15.5 stone then it is a trt cruise for at least 3 months while i play with peps and try to introduce new size with my first ever insulin use. I may as well looking fuking mint if i'm not huge
> 
> i will journal this as it is all new to me


Sounds like a good plan. Do you know why your bulk didn't work? Did it just come down to calories in do you think?

That weight and bf would look good and would be a great base to build back up from with the use of new goodies to help. I'll be watching!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Mingster said:


> Funnily enough I haven't put on much, if any, weight either bro....Strength has rocketed and am looking harder and leaner and coming to the end of week 4 now. The next few weeks are the biggies though, still the jury's out....


Christ, two giants in here in one go!! Feeling unworthy! lol

Good to see you Ming, have been reading your journal but not chipping in really. Sounds like the cycle is going well even if weight not increasing.


----------



## Mingster

Something's working, that's for sure but as Uri says it's more of a recomp at the moment, rather than packing on the size. Can't really eat any more food lol so will just carry on for a few more weeks and see where it takes me.


----------



## Uriel

Ginger Ben said:


> Sounds like a good plan. Do you know why your bulk didn't work? Did it just come down to calories in do you think?
> 
> That weight and bf would look good and would be a great base to build back up from with the use of new goodies to help. I'll be watching!


the bulk failed because i didnt eat enough food - BUT also when you go above a certain amount of gear you need to add other meds to make it all work.

IMO - for me gear ceases to do anything around 1 to 1.5 grams UNLESs i add T3 to up the cellular clocks, probably other homones like growth to get it all moving and other meds like insulin....

gear is only gear and has a limit...i'm have 4 weeks with no jabs now to let it all half life out then it will be low trt - fuk staying on all the time, if we learn one thing from weemans issues - time off is important to let the body seek balance


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> lol, I don't know why he had it locked, it's beyond repair now the fvcking thing is over 300 pages long, most of which is banter that he'll probably blame me for which frankly is bollocks!  :lol:
> 
> You going to get a new journal up and running to chart the next stage of your development?


Well,you shouldn't go into someone elses journal and talk bollox should you. You wouldn't catch me doing it


----------



## Uriel

guys like ausbuilt is staying on a few grams a week for like a year and blasting orals ontop of that.....he is getting bloods done regularly but is that a full picture of everything...

The heart is a muscle - how out of shape is that geeting of constant high anabolics?

i have been on gear without a break for 3 years but I do have low trt phases...maube not low enough and long enough which is why i will now

my last 6 week cruise was 400 g ew but the 10 week one prior to that was 250mg e 10d

this one will be 100mg ew


----------



## Mingster

Uriel said:


> the bulk failed because i didnt eat enough food - BUT also when you go above a certain amount of gear you need to add other meds to make it all work.
> 
> IMO - for me gear ceases to do anything around 1 to 1.5 grams UNLESs i add T3 to up the cellular clocks, probably other homones like growth to get it all moving and other meds like insulin....
> 
> gear is only gear and has a limit...i'm have 4 weeks with no jabs now to let it all half life out then it will be low trt - fuk staying on all the time, if we learn one thing from weemans issues - time off is important to let the body seek balance


This is how I felt back in 2004 when I packed in altogether. I was totally sick to the back teeth of gear. Going cold turkey was bloody hard work and with hindsight I should have cruised, but there you go. Now I'm on the trt it's cruise all the way so the decision is out of my hands which is a blessing in many ways. I won't be cycling mega doses though. I think that you are right with the limit thing U. A gram and a half or so is the upper level required really....


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> Well,you shouldn't go into someone elses journal and talk bollox should you. You wouldn't catch me doing it


Maybe if you actually trained any muscles other than your typing fingers you'd have more to say of interest.... :whistling:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Uriel said:


> guys like ausbuilt is staying on a few grams a week for like a year and blasting orals ontop of that.....he is getting bloods done regularly but is that a full picture of everything...
> 
> The heart is a muscle - how out of shape is that geeting of constant high anabolics?
> 
> i have been on gear without a break for 3 years but I do have low trt phases...maube not low enough and long enough which is why i will now
> 
> my last 6 week cruise was 400 g ew but the 10 week one prior to that was 250mg e 10d
> 
> this one will be 100mg ew


I'm obviously new to the gear side of things but I have to agree that taking a break and letting your body restore some sort of balance naturally has to be done. The body is capable of righting a lot of the wrongs that we do to it but it has to be given a fighting chance otherwise you can take it too far.

100mg a ew really is only just above natty levels so that would seem a sensible way to run it. Are you avoiding coming off all together because you can't face a pct after 3 years on or just cant be ar5ed as your balls are purely decorative these days? (I mean that respectfully in that I know you have a daughter and haven't heard you speak of plans for more children).


----------



## Uriel

Mingster said:


> This is how I felt back in 2004 when I packed in altogether. I was totally sick to the back teeth of gear. Going cold turkey was bloody hard work and with hindsight I should have cruised, but there you go. Now I'm on the trt it's cruise all the way so the decision is out of my hands which is a blessing in many ways. I won't be cycling mega doses though. I think that you are right with the limit thing U. A gram and a half or so is the upper level required really....


your history and experience is so good to have access to mate.....this mega blast (lol it was only around 2.6 g average) has taught me much too.

My future blasts will be based around 800 mg ew test and 400mg tren with an oxy intro. you are anabolic on that and if not growing - have food and training issues


----------



## Uriel

Ginger Ben said:


> 100mg a ew really is only just above natty levels so that would seem a sensible way to run it. Are you avoiding coming off all together because you can't face a pct after 3 years on or just cant be ar5ed as your balls are purely decorative these days? (I mean that respectfully in that I know you have a daughter and haven't heard you speak of plans for more children).


lol, i have little natural test worth speaking of as i will be 45 in a few weeks - 100mg ew will be 1/4 cc of sub cut test400 so its no misery to pop that in, this will just keep me functioning sexually and health wise but allow lipids to settle and endocrine balance

the muscle growth during that phase will be pep/slin induced


----------



## Mingster

Uriel said:


> your history and experience is so good to have access to mate.....this mega blast (lol it was only around 2.6 g average) has taught me much too.
> 
> My future blasts will be based around 800 mg ew test and 400mg tren with an oxy intro. you are anabolic on that and if not growing - have food and training issues


Sounds good bro. I like deca myself, so would be going at around 750 test and 600 deca as an average cycle. Maybe add an oral in for a couple of weeks here and there as a boost but not upping the oils beyond that. I've really nailed my diet since the New Year and think that has had as much affect on my body as the gear tbh.

Just got my new leg/hack squat machine set up and used it for the first time yesterday by the way. Those hacks have my legs positively throbbing today lol....


----------



## Ginger Ben

Today's leg session with my stripped back to basics squats with "perfect" form - have to say it felt soooo much better, no back ache, not fighting the weight all the way down etc. Pleased with how it went and the PT who corrected my form last week was there with another client and spoke to me afterwards saying it looked a lot better than before so that's good. Challenge now is to keep form good and build the weight back up but not at the expense of good form which I have been guilty of before - chasing the weight for the sake of the numbers.

Warmed up on x-trainer and various dynamic stretches to losen legs

Leg Press - ([email protected], [email protected]), [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] - felt good, tried the 330 to get a feel for it but was too heavy really as only got 3 good ones

Squats - full rehab mode!! - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] - form was good up to the 100 then I just started to lean forward before driving up from the hole so will go for 90 next time and nail that before progressing further.

Dumbbell Calf Raises and Grip Training - [email protected]'s, [email protected]'s. [email protected]'s, [email protected]'kg - weight is each hand. After the reps I just held the db's for as long as I could before my grip went. Didn't time it but got some serious forearm burning going!

That's it - short, sharp and good!


----------



## Mingster

Nice leg session Ben. Good work with the 50kg db presses the other day as well:thumbup1:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Mingster said:


> Nice leg session Ben. Good work with the 50kg db presses the other day as well:thumbup1:


Thanks Ming, yeah was chuffed to get the 50's going properly, it was a big landmark I'd set myself to achieve.

The squats were good today, clearly not heavy but I was doing 120 or so the other week and it just all felt wrong. Legs have never been my strong point and I've now learnt that it was shoddy form holding me back. Hopefully onwards and upwards if I keep it strict.


----------



## Queenie

Oi blondie... you turned into a 'like' whore?  x x


----------



## Mingster

It's best, in the long run, that you crack any form issues early doors mate. You'll thank yourself for it in the future. Same with deads. Who cares about bench, I much prefer the dumbbells myself lol. It's good to think about what you do and work things out in your own mind. Advice from others is a good thing but be selective and, as I say, think things through for yourself before taking anything on board. You're doing fine and I'm sure you will do well.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Mingster said:


> It's best, in the long run, that you crack any form issues early doors mate. You'll thank yourself for it in the future. Same with deads. Who cares about bench, I much prefer the dumbbells myself lol. It's good to think about what you do and work things out in your own mind. Advice from others is a good thing but be selective and, as I say, think things through for yourself before taking anything on board. You're doing fine and I'm sure you will do well.


Thanks Ming, I agree, form is crucial to keep injuries at a minimum and also to allow proper progression. I haven't barbell benched on a flat bench for over a year. Do all my bar stuff on the decline and occasionally incline. DB's are may main chest builder from now on though with other things to help it along.

Loving weighted dips at the moment, I feel it more in my tris and shoulders than chest but it just feels like it gives the whole upper body a good kicking! 

:thumbup1:


----------



## Ginger Ben

RXQueenie said:


> Oi blondie... you turned into a 'like' whore?  x x


You love it!! x


----------



## luther1

I appreciate I was in my gym gear,but I weighed myself before training last night and was dead on 15st. The joys of genetics and diet haha


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> I appreciate I was in my gym gear,but I weighed myself before training last night and was dead on 15st. The joys of genetics and diet haha


And a belly full of food from throughout the day...Do it in the morning after you've had a dump you cheating cnut! 

You're 14 stone 6 at best!


----------



## luther1

Just wait until the test kicks in. BOOM


----------



## Breda

luther1:2818117 said:


> I appreciate I was in my gym gear,but I weighed myself before training last night and was dead on 15st. The joys of genetics and diet haha


Pics or it bs bro

Infact just get some fcukin pics up you and stop all the fcukin talkin u supposedly x bodybuilding cnut

Mornin Ben


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> Pics or it bs bro
> 
> Infact just get some fcukin pics up you and stop all the fcukin talkin u supposedly x bodybuilding cnut
> 
> Mornin Ben


Morning home slice, hows things?

He's full of sh1t the old windbag isn't he! Genetics my ar5e, the only genetics he's blessed with are male pattern baldness and erectile dysfunction :lol:


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> Morning home slice, hows things?
> 
> He's full of sh1t the old windbag isn't he! Genetics my ar5e, the only genetics he's blessed with are male pattern baldness and erectile dysfunction :lol:


I got those genetics off me mum


----------



## Breda

Ginger [URL=Ben:2818173]Ben:2818173[/URL] said:


> Morning home slice, hows things?
> 
> He's full of sh1t the old windbag isn't he! Genetics my ar5e, the only genetics he's blessed with are male pattern baldness and erectile dysfunction :lol:


Things is good bud, got the day off work so on my way up to coventry now.

Had a painful jab yesterday but pip ain't too bad

Untill I see pics of this 15 stone mess they call Luther he's full of sh!te!

The cnuts probably got the genetics of a retard, and can't count his fcukin reps ffs and he's weighing it at 10 stone fully clothed the skinny, balding, greasy mofo


----------



## luther1

Don't hate the player homies


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> Things is good bud, got the day off work so on my way up to coventry now.
> 
> Had a painful jab yesterday but pip ain't too bad
> 
> Untill I see pics of this 15 stone mess they call Luther he's full of sh!te!
> 
> The cnuts probably got the genetics of a retard, and can't count his fcukin reps ffs and he's weighing it at 10 stone fully clothed the skinny, balding, greasy mofo


Ah a nice cheeky day off to go and get your end wet eh! good skills.

Why was it painful? hit a nerve or rush it?

Part of me wants to see pics to see the proof, part of me doesn;t because they will probably make me throw up over my desk in disgust at his leathery old body.


----------



## Breda

Ginger [URL=Ben:2818212]Ben:2818212[/URL] said:


> Ah a nice cheeky day off to go and get your end wet eh! good skills.
> 
> Why was it painful? hit a nerve or rush it?
> 
> Part of me wants to see pics to see the proof, part of me doesn;t because they will probably make me throw up over my desk in disgust at his leathery old body.


You know it makes sense ginger nut

The pin didn't want to break the skin at 1st so I'm thinking it must have been slightly blunted and probably grazed a nerve as it went in. The oil stung to fcuk wen it was going in as well but I've felt worse pain

I'll happily throw up over his wrickled, hairy, fake tanned moobs jus to see where he's at. The cnut is the only 1 not to get any pics up I reckon he looks half decent... I love him but until I see pics he's a [email protected]


----------



## Breda

luther1:2818211 said:


> Don't hate the player homies


Just hating u u non progress showing flop


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> You know it makes sense ginger nut
> 
> The pin didn't want to break the skin at 1st so I'm thinking it must have been slightly blunted and probably grazed a nerve as it went in. The oil stung to fcuk wen it was going in as well but I've felt worse pain
> 
> I'll happily throw up over his wrickled, hairy, fake tanned moobs jus to see where he's at. The cnut is the only 1 not to get any pics up I reckon he looks half decent... I love him but until I see pics he's a [email protected]


Sure does! Hit it once for me! 

Oh nasty, I'd have changed it if that was the case, presume you aren't using the same one for drawing and injecting? Did my first PC jab on TUesday, went in fine but did get a sort of bruised leg feelng around the area which is still there a bit and I warmed the cnuting oil up!

pmsl - agree entirely - I reckon he will look decent enough but it's all bs until we see it! Come on Luther you cnut let the dog see the rabbit and give us a sneaky perv at a pec!


----------



## Queenie

Shoulders today 

just thought i'd share! x x


----------



## Ginger Ben

RXQueenie said:


> Shoulders today
> 
> just thought i'd share! x x


Oh, they're back.......... :w00t:


----------



## Queenie

Ginger Ben said:


> Oh, they're back.......... :w00t:


I had to weigh it up... and there were more complaints after removal. so yes - they're back x x


----------



## Ginger Ben

RXQueenie said:


> I had to weigh it up... and there were more complaints after removal. so yes - they're back x x


lol, fair enough! :thumb:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Right, logging off for a bit as got a half day! See you all later on!


----------



## Breda

Ginger [URL=Ben:2818261]Ben:2818261[/URL] said:


> Sure does! Hit it once for me!
> 
> Oh nasty, I'd have changed it if that was the case, presume you aren't using the same one for drawing and injecting? Did my first PC jab on TUesday, went in fine but did get a sort of bruised leg feelng around the area which is still there a bit and I warmed the cnuting oil up!
> 
> pmsl - agree entirely - I reckon he will look decent enough but it's all bs until we see it! Come on Luther you cnut let the dog see the rabbit and give us a sneaky perv at a pec!


It was my last blue bro so had no choice but to stick it in. Funny tho cos I had an extra barrel and an extra green but picked up 20 of each this mornin.

I warmed the cnuting oil too, never had any major pip or any problems but I suppose that wud have been your 1st shot of real gear so your leg ain't used to it :lol:

Right that's Luther called out let's c if he comes up with the goods


----------



## luther1

That measly hour spent in the gym 5 times a week really is no problem at all. Its when your on your fourth meal in a row of cold chicken and rice,and your scrapping the food off the fork wit your teeth because its so fcuking bland,every two hours,seven days a week,thats the fcuking hard part. But you know what,I love it because I know what the end product will be. Can't do a smilie on my phone


----------



## Breda

luther1:2818413 said:


> That measly hour spent in the gym 5 times a week really is no problem at all. Its when your on your fourth meal in a row of cold chicken and rice,and your scrapping the food off the fork wit your teeth because its so fcuking bland,every two hours,seven days a week,thats the fcuking hard part. But you know what,I love it because I know what the end product will be. Can't do a smilie on my phone


Still no fcukin pics you cnut

I wish I could say I know where you're coming from mate but I don't, I eat all my food hot and it all tastes bloody delicious.

We ain't in the 70's no more Luth get inventive in the kitchen


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> That measly hour spent in the gym 5 times a week really is no problem at all. Its when your on your fourth meal in a row of cold chicken and rice,and your scrapping the food off the fork wit your teeth because its so fcuking bland,every two hours,seven days a week,thats the fcuking hard part. But you know what,I love it because I know what the end product will be. Can't do a smilie on my phone


God that sounds fvcking boring. Rice is a pretty sh1t form of carbs too imo why not eat something nicer and more nutritionally beneficial like beans, quinoa or lentils etc.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> It was my last blue bro so had no choice but to stick it in. Funny tho cos I had an extra barrel and an extra green but picked up 20 of each this mornin.
> 
> I warmed the cnuting oil too, never had any major pip or any problems but I suppose that wud have been your 1st shot of real gear so your leg ain't used to it :lol:
> 
> Right that's Luther called out let's c if he comes up with the goods


I ordered 100 of each pin and barrels the other day. £15 delivered fvck going

back to that skanky exchange!

Lol yeah was a virgin site again so bound to sting a bit! I'm going to fvcking explode with size and strength when this good stuff kicks in!  

I don't think NoMuscles has the grapes to put up progress pictures partly because he hasn't made any and partly because he's holding back for a more dramatic effect in a month or two....but mainly the first reason.


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> God that sounds fvcking boring. Rice is a pretty sh1t form of carbs too imo why not eat something nicer and more nutritionally beneficial like beans, quinoa or lentils etc.


Any carb advice would be appreciated as rice does give me bloat. I work out of my van so have no access to heat it up


----------



## Uriel

luther1 said:


> Any carb advice would be appreciated as rice does give me bloat. I work out of my van so have no access to heat it up


I'll give u some carb advice billy big t1ts....half whatever you are presently consuming lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

Uriel said:


> I'll give u some carb advice billy big t1ts....half whatever you are presently consuming lol


Pmsl!

Try quinoa mate it's fine cold you can add your own spices etc and it also contains a lot of protein. Chuck in some veg like fresh pepper, courgettes etc and make a chicken salad type thing?


----------



## Uriel

Ginger Ben said:


> Pmsl!
> 
> Try quinoa mate it's fine cold you can add your own spices etc and it also contains a lot of protein. Chuck in some veg like fresh pepper, courgettes etc and make a chicken salad type thing?


nice tuck bud xx

and i mean it luther u skinny fat fuk.....i like a nice set of juicy t1ts as much as anyone bud not on a fuking lad so get it sorted


----------



## luther1

ITS CALLED A CHEST YOU CNUTS


----------



## Uriel

LUTHER....BTW, text me again bro.........i got a fkn text from Jamie the other day and deleted it thinking wrong number....(then i remembered) and i have deleted all my PMs) so hit me again fuk chops)

soz for spam ginge


----------



## Uriel

luther1 said:


> ITS CALLED A CHEST YOU CNUTS


it shouldn't be pendulous and dangly on a man you flabby cnut


----------



## luther1

Uriel said:


> LUTHER....BTW, text me again bro.........i got a fkn text from Jamie the other day and deleted it thinking wrong number....(then i remembered) and i have deleted all my PMs) so hit me again fuk chops)
> 
> soz for spam ginge


My nice considerate txt will be resent


----------



## Ginger Ben

Uriel said:


> soz for spam ginge


Honestly its fvcking disgraceful how

much sh1te people post in other people's journals....... 

Forgiven, made me laugh!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Cheat meal planned for tonight. Can feel Papa John's getting a phone call!    

To justify that. Food so far today has been

Shake pre gym

Shake post gym

7 whole eggs scrambled

Banana

Mixed nuts and raisins (couple

of handfuls)

Half a punet of blueberries

Shake

300g minced beef chilli with onion, mushrooms, tinned toms, green and yellow peppers

200g left over mince I'll have later


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> Cheat meal planned for tonight. Can feel Papa John's getting a phone call!


papa johns is the only pizza i like


----------



## Fatstuff

anyway ginger rogers, have u turned into rob with all ur like like like like like like like like!!! it renders them pointless!


----------



## Uriel

luther1 said:


> My nice considerate txt will be resent


got it mate ta...lol - now i can send pictures of my big throbbing spunking cock to you as i see fit pmsl.....dont see how you should get away with it........flinty loves it lol


----------



## Fatstuff

made me laugh lol


----------



## Mr_Morocco

so luther has finally been called out to show a pic, who wants to see a pic of an old cnut with boobs though


----------



## luther1

Uriel said:


> got it mate ta...lol - now i can send pictures of my big throbbing spunking cock to you as i see fit pmsl.....dont see how you should get away with it........flinty loves it lol


You're going ro get pics of me bent over with kitchen utensils stuck up my jacksy,so beware lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> You're going ro get pics of me bent over with kitchen utensils stuck up my jacksy,so beware lol


Make sure the whisk is plugged in when you do!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> anyway ginger rogers, have u turned into rob with all ur like like like like like like like like!!! it renders them pointless!


They are pointless but no I don't like every post, just the ones that either make me laugh or are good advice etc.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> papa johns is the only pizza i like


Agreed (but not liked!) its the best by a long way


----------



## luther1

Some fcuking **** from the gym keeps texting me and wants ro come round tonight for sex. Shes a bit of a pig and doesn't stop talking about herself but the bod is prettygood. Shes world no4 marathon runner, over 40s,or so she keeps boring me with. her name is Lyndy,or some bollox.

anyway,do you think shes worth tolerating just for a bunk up. She fcuking rates herself so I might bring her down a peg or two


----------



## Fatstuff

luther1 said:


> Some fcuking **** from the gym keeps texting me and wants ro come round tonight for sex. Shes a bit of a pig and doesn't stop talking about herself but the bod is prettygood. Shes world no4 marathon runner, over 40s,or so she keeps boring me with. her name is Lyndy,or some bollox.
> 
> anyway,do you think shes worth tolerating just for a bunk up. She fcuking rates herself so I might bring her down a peg or two


mate, she sounds like the female version of u, apart from the good bod bit


----------



## luther1

Fatstuff said:


> mate, she sounds like the female version of u, apart from the good bod bit


Haha,reps when I get in u cnut


----------



## Uriel

luther1 said:


> Some fcuking **** from the gym keeps texting me and wants ro come round tonight for sex. Shes a bit of a pig and doesn't stop talking about herself but the bod is prettygood. Shes world no4 marathon runner, over 40s,or so she keeps boring me with. her name is Lyndy,or some bollox.
> 
> anyway,do you think shes worth tolerating just for a bunk up. She fcuking rates herself so I might bring her down a peg or two


mate.....do her 2, 3 or 4 times in the pussy in a few positions and pretend to start getting tired.....they think they have your number then.........

But flip her, beef kosh straight in the keester and go at her another 3 or 4 hours right in the fuking bum without stopping...........cnuts

that'll fuking marathon number 4 in world her fuking erse lol


----------



## Uriel

right i think i will go and lay some pish in that little cnut robs journal now...the little cnut


----------



## Uriel

has rob deleted his journal?


----------



## Uriel

right fuk it - i'm off on a little rep spree - hang onto your aprons x


----------



## luther1

Uriel said:


> has rob deleted his journal?


Rob and Queenie the pair of cnuts. Your fault 'cos you set the trend.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Uriel said:


> has rob deleted his journal?


Yeah he did the little cnut. We kept talking about training in there and posting information on dieting and nutrition. All he wanted to do was fill it with pictures of mark owen like his fvcking bedroom and talk about bumming.


----------



## Guest

Uriel said:


> has rob deleted his journal?


Evening!

Yes its gone, 90% spam 9% aas, 1% food and training 

Going to start a new one in the summer :thumb:

Hopefully by then I'll weight 10st too :lol:


----------



## Guest

Ginger Ben said:


> Yeah he did the little cnut. We kept talking about training in there and posting information on dieting and nutrition. All he wanted to do was fill it with pictures of mark owen like his fvcking bedroom and talk about bumming.


That reminds me..... I need to laminate that photo of you doing deads


----------



## luther1

R0B said:


> Evening!
> 
> Yes its gone, 90% spam 9% aas, 1% food and training
> 
> Going to start a new one in the summer :thumb:
> 
> Hopefully by then I'll weight 10st too :lol:


Are you planning on putting some weight on then?


----------



## Fatstuff

have any of u seen the kennyken thread about this -- http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250982563719#ht_500wt_1413&clk_rvr_id=310595853945


----------



## Guest

luther1 said:


> Are you planning on putting some weight on then?


Well yes, I'm fed up being 7st!!

:lol:


----------



## Uriel

Rob - you are a fuking sh1t stain......

I fuking deleted my journal cause i'm a shaker and a mover.........you are a fuking drone....

I hang in flinty's and was moving in yours......

Now it will be bens 

rob you are NOT having a rep....cnut, everyone else got one x


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0B said:


> That reminds me..... I need to laminate that photo of you doing deads


Pmsl. Pin it to the back of

The loo door so you can see it from the shower eh!? Lol


----------



## Guest

Uriel said:


> Rob - you are a fuking sh1t stain......
> 
> I fuking deleted my journal cause i'm a shaker and a mover.........you are a fuking drone....
> 
> I hang in flinty's and was moving in yours......
> 
> Now it will be bens
> 
> rob you are NOT having a rep....cnut, everyone else got one x


Pmsl!

I'll PM ya


----------



## Uriel

and IF anyone else tries this locking thir journal out and stopping me and luther having a fuking play - there will be VERY heavy negative ramifications in their lives lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> have any of u seen the kennyken thread about this -- http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250982563719#ht_500wt_1413&clk_rvr_id=310595853945


Link please it's bound to be fvcking gold if kennykenkenken is involved.


----------



## Uriel

R0B said:


> Pmsl!
> 
> I'll PM ya


i'm all ears - and it better be good cause u are a nano second away from cock to boot high velocity japery x


----------



## luther1

Uriel said:


> and IF anyone else tries this locking thir journal out and stopping me and luther having a fuking play - there will be VERY heavy negative ramifications in their lives lol


There wasn't an awful lot of new stuff we could have punished him with tbf,so soon after his last onslaught. He had got a bit serious of late tho haha


----------



## luther1

R0B said:


> Pmsl!
> 
> I'll PM ya


PM me too cnutsmouth,i'd like some answers too:thumb:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Cheers for the power reps Uncle U. X


----------



## Uriel

luther1 said:


> There wasn't an awful lot of new stuff we could have punished him with tbf,so soon after his last onslaught. He had got a bit serious of late tho haha


he's alright mate....

I never repeat onslaughts anyway - i would have gone tagental and been sickly sweet and uber gay on him for 65 pages lol


----------



## Uriel

Ginger Ben said:


> Cheers for the power reps Uncle U. X


lookin after the homies x


----------



## luther1

Uriel said:


> i'm all ears - and it better be good cause u are a nano second away from cock to boot high velocity japery x


I reckon Rob has found out hes your long lost son. There can't be two deltless pigeon chested wannabee bodybuilders on this forum without some kind of genetic connection


----------



## Uriel

luther1 said:


> I reckon Rob has found out hes your long lost son. There can't be two deltless pigeon chested wannabee bodybuilders on this forum without some kind of genetic connection


you know i will have to snap punch you on the face when we meet and shatter u like a mirror for that - dont u? x


----------



## luther1

Uriel said:


> you know i will have to snap punch you on the face when we meet and shatter u like a mirror for that - dont u? x


Do you really want another 7 years bad luck?


----------



## Uriel

luther1 said:


> Do you really want another 7 years bad luck?


i guess not............nipple cripple while you whistle the tuune of the waltons puitch perfect is the only other punishment that will suffice then


----------



## Ginger Ben

Uriel said:


> you know i will have to snap punch you on the face when we meet and shatter u like a mirror for that - dont u? x


Looks like luthers face has already been through a mirror to be honest. Lucky it's made of cow hide otherwise

he'd have hurt himself.


----------



## luther1

Uriel said:


> he's alright mate....
> 
> I never repeat onslaughts anyway - i would have gone tagental and been sickly sweet and uber gay on him for 65 pages lol


 We could have told him all the sexy things we wanted to do to him lol


----------



## Fatstuff

Uriel said:


> i guess not............nipple cripple while you whistle the tuune of the waltons puitch perfect is the only other punishment that will suffice then


chinese burn if u want to get medieval on his ass


----------



## Queenie

Evening boys.... i see a load of utter sh!te has been posted since i left!! x x


----------



## Guest

RXQueenie said:


> Shoulders today
> 
> just thought i'd share! x x


Back for me sexy!

Was an 'ok' session.

Was still pretty tired tbh, nevermind!

How was the shoulder session?

Oh Ben...... This is just a temp fix till i get a new journal. Sorry


----------



## Guest

Ginger Ben said:


> Pmsl. Pin it to the back of
> 
> The loo door so you can see it from the shower eh!? Lol


Yep its there mate, popped one up in the sun visor of the car too


----------



## Queenie

R0B said:


> Back for me sexy!
> 
> Was an 'ok' session.
> 
> Was still pretty tired tbh, nevermind!
> 
> How was the shoulder session?
> 
> Oh Ben...... This is just a temp fix till i get a new journal. Sorry


I had a great session 

Why are u still tired? man-up... i got over my tiredness pretty quick  x x


----------



## Guest

RXQueenie said:


> I had a great session
> 
> Why are u still tired? man-up... i got over my tiredness pretty quick  x x


I'm stim free in the mornings :lol:

Glad you had a good one  X


----------



## Queenie

R0B said:


> I'm stim free in the mornings :lol:
> 
> Glad you had a good one  X


Ah yes... thats a win for flinty and queenie right there x x


----------



## Guest

RXQueenie said:


> Ah yes... thats a win for flinty and queenie right there x x


LOL

Yes i suppose it is, but im drinking more coffee! Grrrrrrrr.


----------



## Queenie

R0B said:


> LOL
> 
> Yes i suppose it is, but im drinking more coffee! Grrrrrrrr.


rocketfuel no less! x x


----------



## Guest

RXQueenie said:


> rocketfuel no less! x x


Thats a good point, i'll buy that stuff tomorrow


----------



## Queenie

R0B said:


> Thats a good point, i'll buy that stuff tomorrow


what?? i thought u bought some the other day?

Sorry about the journal invasion blondie x x


----------



## Ginger Ben

Evening spammers no worries here you lot carry on! 

Watching the departed currently just getting to the best bit!!


----------



## Guest

RXQueenie said:


> what?? i thought u bought some the other day?
> 
> Sorry about the journal invasion blondie x x


Nope, tried some...... But need to buy some  X


----------



## Guest

Ginger Ben said:


> Evening spammers no worries here you lot carry on!
> 
> Watching the departed currently just getting to the best bit!!


Enjoy!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Pmsl at MacUK getting the Noaudi treatment. Hahaha silly sod.


----------



## Guest

Ginger Ben said:


> Pmsl at MacUK getting the Noaudi treatment. Hahaha silly sod.


He's a right little kant isnt he!

Yes mac, those arms are awesome, bet your curl pinkies all day long when taking orders at Burger King!


----------



## Queenie

Ginger Ben said:


> Pmsl at MacUK getting the Noaudi treatment. Hahaha silly sod.


I still cant get over the size of his guns! x x


----------



## Guest

RXQueenie said:


> I still cant get over the size of his guns! x x


Scary isn't it, i bet he tells everyone he has size 5 shoes too!

He'll be crying into this cider and black as we speak


----------



## Queenie

R0B said:


> Scary isn't it, i bet he tells everyone he has size 5 shoes too!
> 
> He'll be crying into his babysham as we speak


fixed x x


----------



## Uriel

Have I missed much? I may be a little tiddly and I may be having to go bef soon lol


----------



## Uriel

Ahhh I think I need to start a journal........I was happy enough til they got deleted and lockdr.....Ben is nice tho if s bit pi5sy


----------



## Guest

RXQueenie said:


> fixed x x


LOL. He'll be on the Cherry B's!



Uriel said:


> Have I missed much? I may be a little tiddly and I may be having to go bef soon lol


Just MACUK being a nob  So the usual!


----------



## Uriel

Oh I don't read any of his stuff......not on my radar afraid lol


----------



## Queenie

Uriel said:


> Oh I don't read any of his stuff......not on my radar afraid lol


you'd have had a field day with it! x x


----------



## Guest

Uriel said:


> Oh I don't read any of his stuff......not on my radar afraid lol


He's out on the town with 30 or 80 men.... so he said. People are feeling his 15" or 17" arms?! He just thought he'd share, but got tore a new sh1tter


----------



## Uriel

I'm gonna shoot mt2 over nextt few FAQs, hit sun beds....I'm too white already...

Have to endure the excruciating 4 hour erections I guess LOL


----------



## Queenie

R0B said:


> He's out on the town with 30 or 80 men.... so he said. People are feeling his 15" or 17" arms?! He just thought he'd share, but got tore a new sh1tter


in a gay bar with 12 inch biceps is what he meant. wearing a 'get massive or go home' t shirt, the skinny runt x x


----------



## Uriel

R0B said:


> He's out on the town with 30 or 80 men.... so he said. People are feeling his 15" or 17" arms?! He just thought he'd share, but got tore a new sh1tter


Oh lol


----------



## Mr_Morocco

lol'd gutted i missed the thread


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning fellow warriors. Sorry I bailed last night, feel asleep on the sofa! whoops!

Got a session with my mate this morning at a local pay and play gym. He's a marine so I expect to be totally destroyed by the end of it as he refuses to be beaten on anything. Shoulders is the target today.

Also going to start bringing some cleans and clean and press into my routine for overall power, core and mass development. Anybody else do these??

Have a good weekend everybody catch you soon X


----------



## Guest

Ginger Ben said:


> Morning fellow warriors. Sorry I bailed last night, feel asleep on the sofa! whoops!
> 
> Got a session with my mate this morning at a local pay and play gym. He's a marine so I expect to be totally destroyed by the end of it as he refuses to be beaten on anything. Shoulders is the target today.
> 
> Also going to start bringing some cleans and clean and press into my routine for overall power, core and mass development. Anybody else do these??
> 
> Have a good weekend everybody catch you soon X


Morning Ben!

Have a good one with your mate


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0B said:


> Morning Ben!
> 
> Have a good one with your mate


Will do mate.

I take it you aren't doing any power lifts then......?? Serious question with just a hint of mocking


----------



## Uriel

breakfasted, ceaned house top to bottom, protein, gym now.back and shoulders


----------



## Uriel

i've just realized after about 3 plus years of using the forum that u can limit who sees your albums etc to the friend list lol....thank fuk for that i can put ablums back in without being stalked by weirdos lol (well still weirdos on friend list lol)


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Uriel said:


> i've just realized after about 3 plus years of using the forum that u can limit who sees your albums etc to the friend list lol....thank fuk for that i can put ablums back in without being stalked by weirdos lol (well still weirdos on friend list lol)


thought you was going to the gym


----------



## Uriel

Afghan said:


> thought you was going to the gym


lol...alright fuking dad - keep your knickers on


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Uriel said:


> lol...alright fuking dad - keep your knickers on


i only wear thongs son - now get your haggis chewing cnutish self into the gym and smash the shoulders n back so you cant move for 2 days lol


----------



## Uriel

Afghan said:


> i only wear thongs son - now get your haggis chewing cnutish self into the gym and smash the shoulders n back so you cant move for 2 days lol


oh i plan too...........i'll need brufen just to put deoderant on


----------



## luther1

Uriel said:


> oh i plan too...........i'll need brufen just to put deoderant on


Yeah,like you wear deodorant,you stinky cnut


----------



## Ginger Ben

Bredas been banned again apparently. Anybody know why? He doesn't! Lol


----------



## Breda

Ginger [URL=Ben:2821515]Ben:2821515[/URL] said:


> Bredas been banned again apparently. Anybody know why? He doesn't! Lol


Yes can somebody tell me why I have been banned but still allowed full silver access lol


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Breda said:


> Yes can somebody tell me why I have been banned but still allowed full silver access lol


i dropped the race card to the mods for you bro, sorted.


----------



## luther1

Breda said:


> Yes can somebody tell me why I have been banned but still allowed full silver access lol


Looks like you've been banned from the gym,you skinny little pie eating paisty cnut


----------



## Queenie

afternoon lads 

i had an impromptu back session today... well pleased! but ohhh did i see some funny sights.... the bicep brigade come out in force on saturdays dont they??!!

how are u all? x x


----------



## Mr_Morocco

RXQueenie said:


> afternoon lads
> 
> i had an impromptu back session today... well pleased! but ohhh did i see some funny sights.... the bicep brigade come out in force on saturdays dont they??!!
> 
> how are u all? x x


saturday is definatley the fav day for a tshirt trainer..

im good, just cooked a chicken breast the size of luthers right moob so should definatly fill me up


----------



## Queenie

Afghan said:


> saturday is definatley the fav day for a tshirt trainer..
> 
> im good, just cooked a chicken breast the size of luthers right moob so should definatly fill me up


i have chicken for dinner tonight.... now ill be thinking of luther's tit... this is not good x x


----------



## flinty90

had a session with ROB this morning , fcukin smashed it to bits would be an understatement !!!


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> had a session with ROB this morning , fcukin smashed it to bits would be an understatement !!!


Was a good one to say the least!

I'll crack a journal open ASAP


----------



## Mr_Morocco

why did you pair close your journals..last thing i would ever do would be post in a gingers journal but i had no choice


----------



## flinty90

Afghan said:


> why did you pair close your journals..last thing i would ever do would be post in a gingers journal but i had no choice


My journal isnt deleted just closed, im waiting for katy to open it back up mate then you can fcuk this journal off again , its full of sh1t anyway tbf X


----------



## Ginger Ben

Afghan said:


> why did you pair close your journals..last thing i would ever do would be post in a gingers journal but i had no choice


I welcomed you in with open arms you moroccan cnut. I let you park your magic carpet on my roof, I offered you apple tobacco for your hubba-bubba pipe and I fed your camel with fresh fruit and this is the thanks I get!


----------



## Guest

Ginger Ben said:


> I welcomed you in with open arms you moroccan cnut. I let you park your magic carpet on my roof, I offered you apple tobacco for your hubba-bubba pipe and I fed your camel with fresh fruit and this is the thanks I get!


PMSL!

Repped you for that


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Ginger Ben said:


> I welcomed you in with open arms you moroccan cnut. I let you park your magic carpet on my roof, I offered you apple tobacco for your hubba-bubba pipe and I fed your camel with fresh fruit and this is the thanks I get!


PMSL


----------



## Queenie

Ginger Ben said:


> I welcomed you in with open arms you moroccan cnut. I let you park your magic carpet on my roof, I offered you apple tobacco for your hubba-bubba pipe and I fed your camel with fresh fruit and this is the thanks I get!


hahahahhaha *breathe* ahahahahahah x x


----------



## Mr_Morocco

thats the best banter post ive ever seen on this forum pmsl..repped


----------



## Ginger Ben

Afternoon gentlemen and Queenie,

Did a totally different type of training today with my mate. Did shoulders and we went for big volume, no rest and lots of drop sets and pyramids with no rest in between. Was a great session, really enjoyed the change of pace and the pump was pretty darn good too! :thumbup1:

Seated DB Press - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

Front Raise with fixed 17.5kg barbell - 20, 20, 20, 20

Face Pulls - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

Smith Shrugs - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] then blaster with no rest of [email protected] - [email protected], [email protected]

Seated Rows - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] then non stop drop sets - [email protected] - [email protected] - [email protected] - [email protected] - [email protected]

Lat Raises - Ran the rack so 10 reps with each pair of db's then move on to the next - 14,12,10,8,6. Then did it again but 8 reps on each.

Nothing special weight wise but was good to see how my mate trains and try something different, the non-stop nature of it almost made it like a cross-fit/conditioning session which i haven't done for ages so was fun.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Afghan said:


> thats the best banter post ive ever seen on this forum pmsl..repped


Banter?? Oh right, yes, banter.....:laugh:

Cheers buddy :thumbup1:


----------



## Queenie

Ginger Ben said:


> Afternoon gentlemen and Queenie,
> 
> Did a totally different type of training today with my mate. Did shoulders and we went for big volume, no rest and lots of drop sets and pyramids with no rest in between. Was a great session, really enjoyed the change of pace and the pump was pretty darn good too! :thumbup1:
> 
> Seated DB Press - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]
> 
> Front Raise with fixed 17.5kg barbell - 20, 20, 20, 20
> 
> Face Pulls - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]
> 
> Smith Shrugs - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] then blaster with no rest of [email protected] - [email protected], [email protected]
> 
> Seated Rows - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] then non stop drop sets - [email protected] - [email protected] - [email protected] - [email protected] - [email protected]
> 
> Lat Raises - Ran the rack so 10 reps with each pair of db's then move on to the next - 14,12,10,8,6. Then did it again but 8 reps on each.
> 
> Nothing special weight wise but was good to see how my mate trains and try something different, the non-stop nature of it almost made it like a cross-fit/conditioning session which i haven't done for ages so was fun.


Always good to train with some fresh meat.

Glad u enjoyed it x x


----------



## Guest

Ginger Ben said:


> Afternoon gentlemen and Queenie,
> 
> Did a totally different type of training today with my mate. Did shoulders and we went for big volume, no rest and lots of drop sets and pyramids with no rest in between. Was a great session, really enjoyed the change of pace and the pump was pretty darn good too! :thumbup1:
> 
> Seated DB Press - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]
> 
> Front Raise with fixed 17.5kg barbell - 20, 20, 20, 20
> 
> Face Pulls - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]
> 
> Smith Shrugs - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] then blaster with no rest of [email protected] - [email protected], [email protected]
> 
> Seated Rows - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] then non stop drop sets - [email protected] - [email protected] - [email protected] - [email protected] - [email protected]
> 
> Lat Raises - Ran the rack so 10 reps with each pair of db's then move on to the next - 14,12,10,8,6. Then did it again but 8 reps on each.
> 
> Nothing special weight wise but was good to see how my mate trains and try something different, the non-stop nature of it almost made it like a cross-fit/conditioning session which i haven't done for ages so was fun.


Nice session Benjamin!

Hope you put the Marine to shame


----------



## Ginger Ben

RXQueenie said:


> Always good to train with some fresh meat.
> 
> Glad u enjoyed it x x


Yeah was good, he's a Royal Marine so he's naturally more into his fitness than bb'ing or powerlifting but he's a big unit and lean as hell so what he does obviously works!


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0B said:


> Nice session Benjamin!
> 
> Hope you put the Marine to shame


Thanks Rob, first time I've been able to match him rep for rep! Admittedly we didn't go nuts on the weights but i did more weight on face pulls and seated rows! :thumbup1:


----------



## Guest

Ginger Ben said:


> Thanks Rob, first time I've been able to match him rep for rep! Admittedly we didn't go nuts on the weights but i did more weight on face pulls and seated rows! :thumbup1:


Good lad! :thumb:

Does he know of your... *cough 'assistance'


----------



## Queenie

Ginger Ben said:


> Yeah was good, he's a Royal Marine so he's naturally more into his fitness than bb'ing or powerlifting but he's a big unit and lean as hell so what he does obviously works!


big and leeean... pics or bs   x x


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0B said:


> Good lad! :thumb:
> 
> Does he know of your... *cough 'assistance'


Eh? What you on about mate??


----------



## Ginger Ben

RXQueenie said:


> big and leeean... pics or bs   x x


haha I'm not taking pics of that bummer, you'll just have to believe me! :lol:


----------



## Guest

Ginger Ben said:


> haha I'm not taking pics of that bummer, you'll just have to believe me! :lol:


NOMATES


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0B said:


> NOMATES


lol yeah just some random bloke i met in the gym, well i say met i just followed him around copying what he was doing, then asked him to be my best man. He said yes! :thumbup1:


----------



## Guest

Ginger Ben said:


> lol yeah just some random bloke i met in the gym, well i say met i just followed him around copying what he was doing, then asked him to be my best man. He said yes! :thumbup1:


We've all been there mate


----------



## flinty90

right im off to get ready, going out for a meal in a bit for missus birthday, its a suprise she dont know where we are going yet... i hope they havent sold out of big macs pmsl X


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> right im off to get ready, going out for a meal in a bit for missus birthday, its a suprise she dont know where we are going yet... i hope they havent sold out of big macs pmsl X


lol, you'll have to park in one of those special spaces while they 'grill' you a fresh one!

Have a good night mate, off out myself now too.

Catch you all later/tomorrow!


----------



## Fatstuff

whats going down in here


----------



## Guest

Fatstuff said:


> whats going down in here


Most people are out having a life....not us though


----------



## Dux

R0B said:


> Most people are out having a life....not us though


Awful isn't it?

Ah well, Alien is on later on Film 4


----------



## Guest

Dux said:


> Awful isn't it?
> 
> Ah well, Alien is on later on Film 4


Nice tip off  :beer:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Whhhhhoooooooo hhhhhoooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!


----------



## flinty90

Morning chaps... had a gorgeous indian last night , started with lamb chops couldnt say the first but lol and then tandoori mixed grill with some split pea side dish and a garlic and coriander Nan 1/2 each ... had 1 pint of kingfisher , and a bottle of banana bread beer when i go home.. all went down a treat..

My missus looked stunning aswell really scrubs up well for 42 years old.. love it !!!

My missus before we went out .. 42 years old XX


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> Morning chaps... had a gorgeous indian last night , started with lamb chops couldnt say the first but lol and then tandoori mixed grill with some split pea side dish and a garlic and coriander Nan 1/2 each ... had 1 pint of kingfisher , and a bottle of banana bread beer when i go home.. all went down a treat..
> 
> My missus looked stunning aswell really scrubs up well for 42 years old.. love it !!!


Glad you had a good one mate!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Glad you both had a good night Flinty, great pic too :thumbup1:

As you may have guessed from my random 3:45 am post, i got spannered last night. First night out since New Years so needed it and certainly made most of it! :beer:

Stag do next weekend so serious week of diet and training coming up to 'earn' the beers again. That will be it then for booze until the wedding as want to look as best as I can for the wedding :innocent: :thumbup1:


----------



## Fatstuff

My first tot this year today - needless to say shall be getting teewisted !!!


----------



## Uriel

you are all fun having cnuts:sad:

i stayed in and wtched Bruno, had it sky plussed from chrimbo....actually it was a lot better than i expected - the bit where he as blowing off mille vanille at the mediums was fuking killing me in laughter...

I'm in tonight too - maybe have a little red wine and watch Ghost with Ewen McGregor

I'm making fresh pasta with edie for lunch today though...tagiatelle, chicken, peas, young corn and a light tomato/bazil sauce


----------



## Ginger Ben

Uriel said:


> you are all fun having cnuts:sad:
> 
> i stayed in and wtched Bruno, had it sky plussed from chrimbo....actually it was a lot better than i expected - the bit where he as blowing off mille vanille at the mediums was fuking killing me in laughter...
> 
> I'm in tonight too - maybe have a little red wine and watch Ghost with Ewen McGregor
> 
> I'm making fresh pasta with edie for lunch today though...tagiatelle, chicken, peas, young corn and a light tomato/bazil sauce


pmsl that mille vanille scene had me in bits, its a very funny and very wrong film.

Grub sounds good, I'm hank marvin right now, off to rustle something up from the kitchen :thumbup1:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> My first tot this year today - needless to say shall be getting teewisted !!!


On a Sunday night? You fvcking mentalist! :beer:

New series of top gear tonight......excited....me.....a bit :bounce:


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> On a Sunday night? You fvcking mentalist! :beer:
> 
> New series of top gear tonight......excited....me.....a bit :bounce:


Lol this is my Friday night though!!


----------



## Uriel

Ginger Ben said:


> pmsl that mille vanille scene had me in bits, its a very funny and very wrong film.
> 
> Grub sounds good, I'm hank marvin right now, off to rustle something up from the kitchen :thumbup1:


i wonder what the poor cnut in mille vanille thought when he saw that lol......

yeah my psta dough is resting - now to get my pasta macine out and wash it.....probably 2 month old dough round the rollers lol


----------



## Mr_Morocco

messy night for me aswell, nasty hangover. that pasta sounds nice uriel can i have some im fkin marvin n cant b ****d to make anything lol

top gears gonna be mint!


----------



## Uriel

Afghan said:


> messy night for me aswell, nasty hangover. that pasta sounds nice uriel can i have some im fkin marvin n cant b ****d to make anything lol
> 
> top gears gonna be mint!


fresh pasta is a piece of p1ss to make but normally i can't be assed but i really believe in teaching my daughter to make food from scratch so we do.....its only 5oz of "00" premuim flour and 2 eggs to make the do


----------



## Ginger Ben

Uriel said:


> i wonder what the poor cnut in mille vanille thought when he saw that lol......
> 
> yeah my psta dough is resting - now to get my pasta macine out and wash it.....probably 2 month old dough round the rollers lol


Probably called him up and arranged to meet him! Haha.

Good plan to get your daughter to understand good food early it will make a positive difference to how she views food as she grows up.

I however have just discovered the delights of chocolate ovaltine light! It's lovely and low cal. Get involved.


----------



## Queenie

so everyone is hanging except me???

wtf i feel cheated! x x


----------



## flinty90

RXQueenie said:


> so everyone is hanging except me???
> 
> wtf i feel cheated! x x


you can hang with us queenie no probs, im in bed early tonight as im up really early so will be chilling out tonight XX


----------



## Queenie

flinty90 said:


> you can hang with us queenie no probs, im in bed early tonight as im up really early so will be chilling out tonight XX


aw flinty 

are u working away this week? x x


----------



## flinty90

RXQueenie said:


> aw flinty
> 
> are u working away this week? x x


yes chick DOH !!! back up on m62 at least tilll wednseday anyway !!!


----------



## Queenie

flinty90 said:


> yes chick DOH !!! back up on m62 at least tilll wednseday anyway !!!


ok... remember to sort your eating while away x x


----------



## flinty90

RXQueenie said:


> ok... remember to sort your eating while away x x


Yeah first 2 days isnt too bad, as i take stuff from home and it would keep ok , but after that its a case of trying to get stuff sorted, only so much you can do from a poxy travel lodge room .

at least we are at the side of a toby carvery next week so plenty of veg and meat for main dinners !!!


----------



## Mr_Morocco

flinty90 said:


> Yeah first 2 days isnt too bad, as i take stuff from home and it would keep ok , but after that its a case of trying to get stuff sorted, only so much you can do from a poxy travel lodge room .
> 
> at least we are at the side of a toby carvery next week so plenty of veg and meat for main dinners !!!


toby carvery sounds good right about now, plenty protein in there for you mate


----------



## Queenie

flinty90 said:


> Yeah first 2 days isnt too bad, as i take stuff from home and it would keep ok , but after that its a case of trying to get stuff sorted, only so much you can do from a poxy travel lodge room .
> 
> at least we are at the side of a toby carvery next week so plenty of veg and meat for main dinners !!!


yummy breakfasts at toby carvery too! x x


----------



## flinty90

RXQueenie said:


> yummy breakfasts at toby carvery too! x x


yeah, thats what i have to do chick. get a good breakfast inside me, then a little bit of something in the day mainly fruit and protein shake and then a decent meal in evening ...

im sure it will be ok, i will make double effort to get the right stuff into me !!!


----------



## Queenie

flinty90 said:


> yeah, thats what i have to do chick. get a good breakfast inside me, then a little bit of something in the day mainly fruit and protein shake and then a decent meal in evening ...
> 
> im sure it will be ok, i will make double effort to get the right stuff into me !!!


good  thats what i like to hear!

fyi: if u dont, i will start nagging like a B!TCH, texting every day making sure youve eaten (dont make me do that  ) x x


----------



## flinty90

RXQueenie said:


> good  thats what i like to hear!
> 
> fyi: if u dont, i will start nagging like a B!TCH, texting every day making sure youve eaten (dont make me do that  ) x x


you dont have my number lol.. but i get your threat chick and i will make sure i sort it X


----------



## Ginger Ben

You'll nail it flinty. Your determination oozes out of you even across the internet which is obviously hard to infer emotion over.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Just watching Adele live at the Albert Hall on sky +. She is fuking amazing and seems like a properly lovely person. Have to go and see her live sometime.


----------



## Uriel

Ginger Ben said:


> Just watching Adele live at the Albert Hall on sky +. She is fuking amazing and seems like a properly lovely person. Have to go and see her live sometime.


yeah she wanted to do somthing small and personal but the huge fat cow just didnt fit antwhere smaller pmsl


----------



## Uriel

i like adele but there's a break up song on that album that still fking chokes me lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

Uriel said:


> i like adele but there's a break up song on that album that still fking chokes me lol


I almost fell to bits watching it this afternoon. Bloody emotional hangover!

Someone like you is the song I think you mean. It's a proper choker


----------



## Ginger Ben

Large and I mean large bowl of chilli necked and half a loaf of garlic bread. Feel better now 

Back and bis going to take a smashing tomorrow. Going to decrease my rests and utilise more drop sets and other little techniques I did yesterday to change things up a bit but main principle will be hard and heavy still aiming for higher rep volume too.


----------



## Uriel

Ginger Ben said:


> I almost fell to bits watching it this afternoon. Bloody emotional hangover!
> 
> Someone like you is the song I think you mean. It's a proper choker


i'm sayig fuk all................id be sat with water pishing out my face like little george on pepper pig lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning, decided to have a rest today. Hit gym hard 5 times last week and woke up in time to go today but was just knackered.

Will eat well and hammer it tomorrow.


----------



## Uriel

Ginger Ben said:


> Morning, decided to have a rest today. Hit gym hard 5 times last week and woke up in time to go today but was just knackered.
> 
> Will eat well and hammer it tomorrow.


best way mate, the gym is the fun part and the required stimulation to mutate but people forget that all you do in the gym is hurt yourself.................the bodyBUILDING is what happens when you eat and rest.

Enjoy the day - LEGS for me


----------



## Ginger Ben

Uriel said:


> best way mate, the gym is the fun part and the required stimulation to mutate but people forget that all you do in the gym is hurt yourself.................the bodyBUILDING is what happens when you eat and rest.
> 
> Enjoy the day - LEGS for me


Yes I'm pleased I made the decision to sack it off this morning, feel good for the extra hour or so in bed and will feed the beast well today! :thumbup1:

Have a good session and day mate, stick up some highlights from the session in here if you like, i'd be interested to see it as my legs suck balls at the moment.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Oh and I am 16 stone 1 this morning, exactly 1 week after stopping the Dbol, I have only lost 2 lbs! :thumbup1:


----------



## Uriel

Ginger Ben said:


> Oh and I am 16 stone 1 this morning, exactly 1 week after stopping the Dbol, I have only lost 2 lbs! :thumbup1:


jeez - i'm only a few lbs heavier than u and i start dnp tomorrow.................fuk!

I will jot my leg session down mate - sure.....wont be breaking any records - just been cleaning my garage out for 3 hours.HOW the fuk do they get in that state???

I think I need to jet wash my fuking lungs out now too


----------



## Ginger Ben

Uriel said:


> jeez - i'm only a few lbs heavier than u and i start dnp tomorrow.................fuk!
> 
> I will jot my leg session down mate - sure.....wont be breaking any records - just been cleaning my garage out for 3 hours.HOW the fuk do they get in that state???
> 
> I think I need to jet wash my fuking lungs out now too


I'm carrying a bit of a tyre round the hips and the place where my abs should be isn't what I'd call tight though to be fair! I'll worry about that when I've finished my cycle and may well lean out whilst on if I keep diet good so hoping for the best!

Cheers, would be good to see it. Not fussed about the weights more what you do and how you do it. It's the little things like knowing when to add some drop sets in or when you just blast out 20 - 30 reps at medium weights to really take the stimulation to the next level that I like to hear about people doing. I think it's those little touches that make the difference between a good session and a great one.

lol, no idea mate, I'm lucky currently that I don't have one but the garage and attic at my parents house is rammed with all my old sh1te from when I was at Uni and before. Must go through it at some point but in reality........cba.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Been using FitDay today to check my 'typical' week day diet to see if it comes out where I think it does. Macro breakdown so far is

2,230 kcals, 116.0 Fat, 101.3 Carbs, 202.7 Protein

This is from the following foods -

Bulk shake made from 3 scoops of protein, 60g oats, 1 small banana, 2 tablespoons natty PB

Chicken Breast and two drumsticks

7 whole eggs

About 75g of mixed nuts and rasins

Have got some beef chilli to have later this afternoon, going to knock up some yoghurt and protein with PB shortly too!

I tend to favour higher fats and lower carbs but what do you think so far? Right balance?


----------



## Breda

Only you can judge if its the right balance mate but the calories seem a bit low for a bulk.

If you are looking better and things are moving in the right direction then why change anything


----------



## Fatstuff

at 16 stone mate i would get 300g protein in tbf, saying that i havent eaten any protein today - just snacked on junk, this drinkin malarky puts the fcuking brakes on ur training dont it! back to the training tomorrow!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> Only you can judge if its the right balance mate but the calories seem a bit low for a bulk.
> 
> If you are looking better and things are moving in the right direction then why change anything





Fatstuff said:


> at 16 stone mate i would get 300g protein in tbf, saying that i havent eaten any protein today - just snacked on junk, this drinkin malarky puts the fcuking brakes on ur training dont it! back to the training tomorrow!


Cheers for input guys, although this is a running total of what I've had so far today. So still got 2 or three more meals/shakes to go.

I'm aiming for 3500 -4000 kcals by the end of the day.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> at 16 stone mate i would get 300g protein in tbf, saying that i havent eaten any protein today - just snacked on junk, this drinkin malarky puts the fcuking brakes on ur training dont it! back to the training tomorrow!


Yeah it ruins me for a day or two which is why I don't do it much anymore! That and the £150 or so it cost me!


----------



## Queenie

BIG EATS! x x


----------



## Fatstuff

do u pile in the calories queenie going for pure strength or are u going to keep ur figure ?


----------



## Mr_Morocco

ben you seem to know your food, give me some ideas what i can do with tuna, im sick of tuna pasta


----------



## Fatstuff

chuck it in the bin and get some steak


----------



## Queenie

Fatstuff said:


> do u pile in the calories queenie going for pure strength or are u going to keep ur figure ?


i am undecided. i eat sensibly and enough to fuel training, but i dont purposely want to put weight on to lift this year... maybe next year we'll see what happens. but at mo i just want to lift at whatever weight my body wants to.

i am a feeder though... so i encourage all of you to EAT and grow x x


----------



## Fatstuff

RXQueenie said:


> i am undecided. i eat sensibly and enough to fuel training, but i dont purposely want to put weight on to lift this year... maybe next year we'll see what happens. but at mo i just want to lift at whatever weight my body wants to.
> 
> i am a feeder though... so i encourage all of you to EAT and grow x x


LOL i need to get some grub in me today - cant be ar5ed. I may treat myself to the colonels finest!


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Fatstuff said:


> chuck it in the bin and get some steak


got steak for tea, usually have something with tuna for lunch/pre workout, what about tuna with scrambled eggs..any good?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> chuck it in the bin and get some steak


x2 :lol:

I don't eat a lot of tuna to be honest for the same reason, I find it boring. However it's nice mixed with a bit of mayo if you add lemon juice, some chopped mixed peppers, some paprika and/or Cayenne pepper and black pepper and use it as a topping for a sweet (or normal) jacket potato. If you mean cold meals then try it in a brown wrap but made the same way so like a Tuna mayo fajita but cold and you could put tomatoes, avocado etc in it?

The key I have found to make 'diets' achievable is to keep the stuff interesting ,this is where spices, herbs, lemon juice etc etc all come in to their own. There is so much you can do with them without adding unwanted kcals to your meals and it makes things so much more interesting.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Afghan said:


> got steak for tea, usually have something with tuna for lunch/pre workout, *what about tuna with scrambled eggs..* any good?




I've just been a bit sick in my mouth.........

Sainsburys sell really cheap off cuts of smoked salmon for £1 a pack. YOu get about 50g or so I think. Mix that with scrambled eggs and you've got a lovely meal. It can be salty though, so rinse it first.


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> x2 :lol:
> 
> I don't eat a lot of tuna to be honest for the same reason, I find it boring. However it's nice mixed with a bit of mayo if you add lemon juice, some chopped mixed peppers, some paprika and/or Cayenne pepper and black pepper and use it as a topping for a sweet (or normal) jacket potato. If you mean cold meals then try it in a brown wrap but made the same way so like a Tuna mayo fajita but cold and you could put tomatoes, avocado etc in it?
> 
> The key I have found to make 'diets' achievable is to keep the stuff interesting ,this is where spices, herbs, lemon juice etc etc all come in to their own. There is so much you can do with them without adding unwanted kcals to your meals and it makes things so much more interesting.


yeah, i do everything the lazy way lol - i get the little shake and bake bags and I use a lot of the schwartz perfect shakes on my meat, steakhouse pepper is a nice one!


----------



## luther1

The slowest weight gains i've ever had was a month of eating tuna. I changed back to chicken and my weight shot up. I even changed to tin salmon and that was just as painful.


----------



## Fatstuff

its old school tuna and pasta lol - i sometimes get tuna steaks now and again but never eat the tinned sh1t!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> The slowest weight gains i've ever had was a month of eating tuna. I changed back to chicken and my weight shot up. I even changed to tin salmon and that was just as painful.


I'm sure I saw somebody on this forum (I think it was Zara) say that Tuna is an incomplete protein source for building muscle so the reality is that you need to complete the amino chains to make it much use to you. It's also really low in calories so not going to be great for adding weight. I think Salmon has uses because of the Omegas but I agree tuna is a bit [email protected] to be honest....

I wouldn't use either as a main source of protein though, beef, chicken, turkey and eggs for me with my protein blend as and when needed.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> yeah, i do everything the lazy way lol - i get the little shake and bake bags and I use a lot of the schwartz perfect shakes on my meat, steakhouse pepper is a nice one!


Those bake in the bag things are really nice! Can stuff them fulll of chicken and loads of veg, reheats well in the micro for lunch the next day too! :thumbup1:

YOu do have to watch how much sugar they put in those things though, some of them are outrageous.


----------



## Mr_Morocco

luther1 said:


> The slowest weight gains i've ever had was a month of eating tuna. I changed back to chicken and my weight shot up. I even changed to tin salmon and that was just as painful.


Doesnt mean you need to stop eating it completly. I have tuna, chicken breast and a steak everyday mon-fri.

Ive just chopped up some green peppers, jalalpenos, red onion, rosemary, thyme and added it to a tin of tuna with some sweetcorn and abit of mayo and cheese, will go down nicely with the jacket :thumb:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Afghan said:


> Doesnt mean you need to stop eating it completly. I have tuna, chicken breast and a steak everyday mon-fri.
> 
> Ive just chopped up some green peppers, jalalpenos, red onion, rosemary, thyme and added it to a tin of tuna with some sweetcorn and abit of mayo and cheese, will go down nicely with the jacket :thumb:


That sounds good! :thumbup1:


----------



## luther1

I changed to tuna and salmon for a while because I became bored of chicken,but you are right, tune does lack the aminos and calories that meat or poultey has. Eat light foodstuff and you will indeed be light yourself.

Also,its nice to see that we'll all be heavier than skinny little Uriel soon,haha


----------



## Guest

Afternoon All!


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0B said:


> Afternoon All!


Afternoon mate, how goes it?


----------



## Fatstuff

lol i like the way luther picks a meat and just rolls with it!!! U are allowed to eat different meats u know, in fact its best to!


----------



## Fatstuff

errr.....dont bring ur spam into here rob, were having a serious conversation about food in here


----------



## luther1

I fear change


----------



## luther1

When it comes to the monotony of food,that fish and a rice cake dude was Michelin starred compared to me


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> When it comes to the monotony of food,that fish and a rice cake dude was Michelin starred compared to me


That was hilarious! The way he almost forgot what one of the meals was.....! pmsl


----------



## Guest

Ginger Ben said:


> Afternoon mate, how goes it?


All good, need to catch up on some posts don't I?!

Just a fly by 'hello' as I'm still at work, yes work Benjamin!

Fatstuff... I can be serious 

:lol: :lol: :lol:

Catch you all later


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0B said:


> All good, need to catch up on some posts don't I?!
> 
> Just a fly by 'hello' as *I'm still at work*, yes work Benjamin!
> 
> Fatstuff... I can be serious
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Catch you all later


Don't overdo it mate, you know you're not used to it! :whistling: :lol:


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> That was hilarious! The way he almost forgot what one of the meals was.....! pmsl


It was funny how he had to think what he ate next haha. He doesn't train anymore and just looks normal


----------



## Fatstuff

luther1 said:


> It was funny how he had to think what he ate next haha. He doesn't train anymore and just looks normal


sounds familiar:rolleye:


----------



## luther1

Fatstuff said:


> sounds familiar:rolleye:


Does ring a bell doesn't it,pmsl


----------



## Ginger Ben

Troll baiting in the "How to use research chems" thread if anybody fancies a neg fest!


----------



## Breda

oh i fancy a neg fest


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> oh i fancy a neg fest


Sadly he's got his answer now and didn't kick off as I had hoped!


----------



## Mr_Morocco

lets neg him anyway


----------



## Ginger Ben

He's back and biting again now! Bring on the Red Bars!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Ginger Ben said:


> Been using FitDay today to check my 'typical' week day diet to see if it comes out where I think it does. Macro breakdown so far is
> 
> 2,230 kcals, 116.0 Fat, 101.3 Carbs, 202.7 Protein
> 
> This is from the following foods -
> 
> Bulk shake made from 3 scoops of protein, 60g oats, 1 small banana, 2 tablespoons natty PB
> 
> Chicken Breast and two drumsticks
> 
> 7 whole eggs
> 
> About 75g of mixed nuts and rasins
> 
> Have got some beef chilli to have later this afternoon, going to knock up some yoghurt and protein with PB shortly too!
> 
> I tend to favour higher fats and lower carbs but what do you think so far? Right balance?


So in addition to the above I've had the yoghurt with pb and a scoop (about 500kcals) and just eating 250g mince beef chilli with a load of veg chucked in. Probably around the 3200 mark on cals now, dinner is pork fillet stroganoff and I'll have a shake before bed. :thumbup1:


----------



## Fatstuff

im having a papa johns shortly ..... dont tell the colonel though:lol:


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Ginger Ben said:


> So in addition to the above I've had the yoghurt with pb and a scoop (about 500kcals) and just eating 250g mince beef chilli with a load of veg chucked in. Probably around the 3200 mark on cals now, dinner is pork fillet stroganoff and I'll have a shake before bed. :thumbup1:


im gonna go get some greek yoghurt tommorow and try that


----------



## Ginger Ben

Afghan said:


> im gonna go get some greek yoghurt tommorow and try that


It's good! Really helps curb sweet cravings which is a big benefit if you are a pudding fan or just fancy chocolate at any point.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> im having a papa johns shortly ..... dont tell the colonel though:lol:


Ooo you are hungover!


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Ginger Ben said:


> It's good! Really helps curb sweet cravings which is a big benefit if you are a pudding fan or just fancy chocolate at any point.


how much pb do you put in? and a scoop of whey yea?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Afghan said:


> how much pb do you put in? and a scoop of whey yea?


I use a tablespoon's worth but depends on how much you want really. Yes standard scoop of whey. I use a blend so the casein makes it thicker. I've found with just whey its a 'looser' mixture.

Also I use the Meridian natty PB from Holland and Barrett it's really good and quite easy to mix in as it's quite runny.


----------



## Breda

Afghan said:


> how much pb do you put in? and a scoop of whey yea?


a table spoon will do bro


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> So in addition to the above I've had the yoghurt with pb and a scoop (about 500kcals) and just eating 250g mince beef chilli with a load of veg chucked in. Probably around the 3200 mark on cals now, dinner is pork fillet stroganoff and I'll have a shake before bed. :thumbup1:


Thats all well and good Benjy,but whats your tdee chief?


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> Thats all well and good Benjy,but whats your tdee chief?


3250 (rounded) according to an online calculator


----------



## Uriel

uriels leg sessiom earlier.....

seated flat sled leg press............4 x the stack (12 reps)

leg extension...................4 x the stack (12 rep)

seated 45 degree leg press..........single leg presses 2 x 2 plates a side. 1 x 3 plates a side, 1 x 4 plates a side. (8 - 12 reps)

ham seated curls 3 x 3/4 stack (abut 14 reps)

SLDL 3 x 80kg (10reps)

flat LP sled press for calves 3 x the stack with bodyweight single leg calve raises in between (about 16 reps)

3 sets of ab machine crunches with 1/2 stack

3 x sets of bench leg raises with a 12 kg DB between feet


----------



## Ginger Ben

Uriel said:


> uriels leg sessiom earlier.....
> 
> seated flat sled leg press............4 x the stack (12 reps)
> 
> leg extension...................4 x the stack (12 rep)
> 
> seated 45 degree leg press..........single leg presses 2 x 2 plates a side. 1 x 3 plates a side, 1 x 4 plates a side. (8 - 12 reps)
> 
> ham seated curls 3 x 3/4 stack (abut 14 reps)
> 
> SLDL 3 x 80kg (10reps)
> 
> flat LP sled press for calves 3 x the stack with bodyweight single leg calve raises in between (about 16 reps)
> 
> 3 sets of ab machine crunches with 1/2 stack
> 
> 3 x sets of bench leg raises with a 12 kg DB between feet


Cheers for posting that Uriel. Getting some good ideas for my next leg session now from this and the one Milky posted the other day. Mix it up a bit is the order of the day I think!


----------



## Uriel

no gear for 2 weeks - got another week before introducing cruise med........

2 scoops of jack3d


----------



## Ginger Ben

Uriel said:


> no gear for 2 weeks - got another week before introducing cruise med........
> 
> 2 scoops of jack3d


Pleased with what you did?


----------



## Uriel

Ginger Ben said:


> Pleased with what you did?


yeah - it wasn't bad

i went straight to the pub and had 2 pints afterwards.......fuking argument with my estranged wife

the cnut faced cnut


----------



## Uriel

training tempo was fast/hard/agressive.bordering on violent lol (due to tren and arument)


----------



## luther1

Shoulders/traps for me tonight. I've had a trapped nerve in my shoulder for a week now,so couldn't do shoulders or chest last week. Back,arms and legs were ok though. It feels a bit better so i'm going to grit my teeth through the pain,i wouldn't mind but i'm 3 weeks into my cycle,so a bit annoyed really


----------



## Breda

Uriel said:


> training tempo was fast/hard/agressive.bordering on violent lol (due to tren and arument)


My training is sh!te on an argument man... Its like all my focus is out the window and i cant chanel my agression in the right way, but now i'm single i have no such worries


----------



## Breda

luther1 said:


> Shoulders/traps for me tonight. I've had a trapped nerve in my shoulder for a week now,so couldn't do shoulders or chest last week. Back,arms and legs were ok though. It feels a bit better so i'm going to grit my teeth through the pain,i wouldn't mind but i'm 3 weeks into my cycle,so a bit annoyed really


Shoulders for me tonight as well

Dont cause yourself an injury man, do your reps slowly that way if you feel anything you can stop


----------



## luther1

Breda said:


> Shoulders for me tonight as well
> 
> Dont cause yourself an injury man, do your reps slowly that way if you feel anything you can stop


Cheers bro,its the one body part i really try to work on to get some width. I can shrug ok,so at least my traps will look out of proportion haha


----------



## Uriel

i just ate half a 10 inch red hot chilli encrusted pizza and more beer - my fuking mouth is ablaze..................dnp diet starts tomorrow

im going to get though this cnut if if i combust!!

My arris is going to be spraying larva tomorrow


----------



## luther1

Uriel said:


> i just ate half a 10 inch red hot chilli encrusted pizza and more beer - my fuking mouth is ablaze..................dnp diet starts tomorrow
> 
> im going to get though this cnut if if i combust!!
> 
> My arris is going to be spraying larva tomorrow


Remember to sit the right way round on the bog,and not facing the cistern. I can't remember what you called it!


----------



## Breda

luther1 said:


> Cheers bro,its the one body part i really try to work on to get some width. I can shrug ok,so at least my traps will look out of proportion haha


Shoulders is the only body part that i have been "blessed" with and the fact i have a slim waist gives the illusion that they are wider than they are imo... I would love to have tall traps tho

I do 2 pressing movements, then isolate side and rears seems to work well for me mate


----------



## Ginger Ben

Uriel said:


> i just ate half a 10 inch red hot chilli encrusted pizza and more beer - my fuking mouth is ablaze..................dnp diet starts tomorrow
> 
> im going to get though this cnut if if i combust!!
> 
> My arris is going to be spraying larva tomorrow


Lol man up and finish it! Its only a child's pizza anyway. 10" ha I've had bigger, nevermind......


----------



## Uriel

luther1 said:


> Remember to sit the right way round on the bog,and not facing the cistern. I can't remember what you called it!


ha haaa - the reverse dunny - for maximum splatterage out a blunderbust @rsehole when visiting a friends house lol


----------



## luther1

Breda said:


> Shoulders is the only body part that i have been "blessed" with and the fact i have a slim waist gives the illusion that they are wider than they are imo... I would love to have tall traps tho
> 
> I do 2 pressing movements, then isolate side and rears seems to work well for me mate


My pt is fully aware of my lack of width(and also my gifted chest) so we go through the motions quite well


----------



## Uriel

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol man up and finish it! Its only a child's pizza anyway. 10" ha I've had bigger, nevermind......


its not that i'm full - i told the little Turkish cnut at the pizza place to "Hurt me" when asked how hot................its a sea of chilli seeds the turkish cnut

my gums are bleeding


----------



## luther1

Uriel said:


> ha haaa - the reverse dunny - for maximum splatterage out a blunderbust @rsehole when visiting a friends house lol


I'm going to do that soon. Sneak into some fcukers en suite and let them have a reverse dunny to try and pressure wash off in the morning pmsl


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol man up and finish it! Its only a child's pizza anyway. 10" ha I've had bigger, nevermind......


STFU and go on a cut.

I'm going to find that cnuts post and rep him for that haha


----------



## Ginger Ben

Uriel said:


> its not that i'm full - i told the little Turkish cnut at the pizza place to "Hurt me" when asked how hot................its a sea of chilli seeds the turkish cnut
> 
> my gums are bleeding


Pmsl seems he did his job then! Your arris will not thank you tomorrow and remember to wash your hands before any self abuse!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> STFU and go on a cut.
> 
> I'm going to find that cnuts post and rep him for that haha


I'm negging you like I did to him if you do!


----------



## Uriel

luther1 said:


> I'm going to do that soon. Sneak into some fcukers en suite and let them have a reverse dunny to try and pressure wash off in the morning pmsl


some cnut did it in my villa bog at a party the others had in uae whe i was away in oman for the weekend shagging

my poor little huse boy was scrubbing that bad boy for a good hour - gloveless too - the cock


----------



## Uriel

Ginger Ben said:


> Pmsl seems he did his job then! Your arris will not thank you tomorrow and remember to wash your hands before any self abuse!!


lol - my knob is already glowing like that japanes tsunami reactor from my last p1ss and my hand was on the shaft (a good foot from the bellend lol)


----------



## Uriel

i feel like i've been muff diving a fuking Alien when its been on the rag.....bit acidey lol

i think i cried a bit on the last mouthfull


----------



## Ginger Ben

Uriel said:


> i feel like i've been muff diving a fuking Alien when its been on the rag.....bit acidey lol
> 
> i think i cried a bit on the last mouthfull


Pmsl drown it with beer, dnp tomorrow so who gives a fuk about today!


----------



## Queenie

crashing your journal ben 

bench pressing today... i did negs on 60kg (my pb is 50kg)... I WANT TO PRESS IT SO BAD!! lol x x


----------



## Ginger Ben

RXQueenie said:


> crashing your journal ben
> 
> bench pressing today... i did negs on 60kg (my pb is 50kg)... I WANT TO PRESS IT SO BAD!! lol x x


Good work! X

Should have had a cheeky little press just to feel it out. 60 looks proper on the bar too! Not that it matters....much


----------



## Queenie

Ginger Ben said:


> Good work! X
> 
> Should have had a cheeky little press just to feel it out. 60 looks proper on the bar too! Not that it matters....much


hahah... errr... it matters to me :rolleye: x x


----------



## Ginger Ben

RXQueenie said:


> hahah... errr... it matters to me :rolleye: x x


Yeah me too! :rolleye:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Eaten a lot today. All good stuff though but think I need to reign it in a bit tomorrow and moving forward.

I need to decide if I'm trying to get bigger or of I want to get leaner and look bigger!?!?

No point being a 16 stone mess so thinking of reigning kcals in a bit and letting the gear do it's work without too many excess cals making me fat. 16 stone with 12% bf or so would be amazing but I'm a long way off that. Reckon I'm closer to 20% atm.

Reckon 3000 a day would be a good middle ground?


----------



## Mr_Morocco

the turks dont know about chilli's, f*cking hate turks


----------



## Uriel

i honestly feel these days if you lose site of your abs outline - you are losing site of bodybulding....honestly

they dont have to be defined but none of us need to be 18% or over as men?


----------



## Breda

Uriel:2827896 said:


> i honestly feel these days if you lose site of your abs outline - you are losing site of bodybulding....honestly
> 
> they dont have to be defined but none of us need to be 18% or over as men?


I know what you're sayin mate

Me personal I'm not fussed about abs but more so with shape, I think a man can look good with out the outline so long as he is holding decent all over shape


----------



## Ginger Ben

Uriel said:


> i honestly feel these days if you lose site of your abs outline - you are losing site of bodybulding....honestly
> 
> they dont have to be defined but none of us need to be 18% or over as men?


I agree to an extent. I haven't had 'abs' since I was at school to be honest. I have outline of top ones and can see outline of obliques but its the strip down the middle that let's it down.

I'm going to shoot for 3000kcals from now on and see what happens.

Used to be paranoid about losing muscle but on gear and with 3000kcals that ain't going to happen.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> I know what you're sayin mate
> 
> Me personal I'm not fussed about abs but more so with shape, I think a man can look good with out the outline so long as he is holding decent all over shape


You're a good shape though bro you'd get abs easily if you wanted to but I agree you don't need them to look good. It's about overall shape.


----------



## luther1

If you get bigger and lose your abs,i'm not talking a 6 pack,but a general tightish gut area then i think your weight gain is becoming more of an ego thing. 15.7st with an ab outline is better than 16.7 with a gut imo. i,unfortunately,always gain weight in my face. At the moment, i have a jaw line like giant haystacks wth a body like Antoinne Vaillant


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> If you get bigger and lose your abs,i'm not talking a 6 pack,but a general tightish gut area then i think your weight gain is becoming more of an ego thing. *15.7st with an ab outline is better than 16.7 with a gut imo.* i,unfortunately,always gain weight in my face. At the moment, i have a jaw line like giant haystacks wth a body like Antoinne Vaillant


Yeah thats the kind of balance/trade off that I have struggled with before and maybe again at the moment.

At the end of the day weight is not important it's how you look and feel that counts. It takes a certain weight to achieve that look which differs for everybody but the numbers aren't important.


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> Yeah thats the kind of balance/trade off that I have struggled with before and maybe again at the moment.
> 
> At the end of the day weight is not important it's how you look and feel that counts. It takes a certain weight to achieve that look which differs for everybody but the numbers aren't important.


Yes,i was generailsing the figures

Which,incidently,leads me on to the decision of cardio or drop some carbs,or a combo of the two. I'll see when the test kicks in


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> Yes,i was generailsing the figures
> 
> Which,incidently,leads me on to the decision of cardio or drop some carbs,or a combo of the two. I'll see when the test kicks in


Hmm I'd wait until you're in full test mode and see how it goes. My second jab of the good stuff tomorrow. Think there was something in the chem tech but not a lot. Looking forward to this kicking in!


----------



## Breda

Thanks for the compliment Ben

100kg x 5 seated smith.... Pb bitches!!


----------



## luther1

The test has started to kick in a little. My lifts have gone up,i've an itchy head and it appears my voice has broken.

I was on holiday one year and went to buy an ice-cream,the fella said ''crushed nuts''?, i said ''no,sore throat''


----------



## Mr_Morocco

i aint fussed about abs either, as long as i dont have a hanging belly im happy


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> Thanks for the compliment Ben
> 
> 100kg x 5 seated smith.... Pb bitches!!


Good work mate! Pleased with how it's going then!


----------



## Ginger Ben

600mg's of pro chems finest coursing through my muscles.


----------



## Breda

Ginger [URL=Ben:2828197]Ben:2828197[/URL] said:


> Good work mate! Pleased with how it's going then!


Very much so

I fear the oxys are doin there magic also

Stepped on the scales today and sitting nicely at 85.9kg so nearly 7kg weight gain... Fcuk knows where its all gone but all in all I'm extremely happy with my cycle so far... If I reach 90kg and not a bloated mess I will be very happy


----------



## Breda

Ginger [URL=Ben:2828298]Ben:2828298[/URL] said:


> 600mg's of pro chems finest coursing through my muscles.


Good man. Hope you get pip you cnut cos that Fcuked up jab I told you about has literally killed me. I'm only now starting to be able to walk on my leg without limping.


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Breda said:


> Good man. Hope you get pip you cnut cos that Fcuked up jab I told you about has literally killed me. I'm only now starting to be able to walk on my leg without limping.


looking good famalam..tri's and traps popping nicely


----------



## Breda

Afghan:2828367 said:


> looking good famalam..tri's and traps popping nicely


Cheers bredrin... The gear seems to like me


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> Good man. Hope you get pip you cnut cos that Fcuked up jab I told you about has literally killed me. I'm only now starting to be able to walk on my leg without limping.


Nice avi you skinny cnut. You must have massive legs out of shot at that weight! :rolleye:

It does give a bit of pip this stuff. Was really smooth jab tonight didn't move the pin around and warmed oil etc but still feel like I've been punched in the leg. Moving on to test e when this runs

out.


----------



## Mr_Morocco

looking forward to the juice myself, probably get on it in the summer


----------



## Queenie

boys, how do u jab yourselves? i thought about mt2 but needles are not appealing to me at all... so looks like im staying pale! are u just not fussed/dont think about it or what? x x


----------



## Mr_Morocco

RXQueenie said:


> boys, how do u jab yourselves? i thought about mt2 but needles are not appealing to me at all... so looks like im staying pale! are u just not fussed/dont think about it or what? x x


im not looking forward to it myself, f*cking hate needles but i guess you just have to get used to it


----------



## Breda

Ginger [URL=Ben:2828375]Ben:2828375[/URL] said:


> Nice avi you skinny cnut. You must have massive legs out of shot at that weight! :rolleye:
> 
> It does give a bit of pip this stuff. Was really smooth jab tonight didn't move the pin around and warmed oil etc but still feel like I've been punched in the leg. Moving on to test e when this runs
> 
> out.


I wish I did have massive legs you pr**k... They ain't tiny but I do want to bring them up a bit. May start training them twice a week towards the back end of my cycle and continue that for a month or so off cycle

Usually I find the pip nothing more than irritating mate, I don't mind it but this time it was debilitating lol

How come you moving on to test e only bro?


----------



## Dux

Are the mt2 needles like 'slin needles?

If they are it's totally painless into the stomach.

Afghan, man up, it's nothing more than a scratch going in


----------



## Breda

RXQueenie:2828410 said:


> boys, how do u jab yourselves? i thought about mt2 but needles are not appealing to me at all... so looks like im staying pale! are u just not fussed/dont think about it or what? x x


Noting to be worried about babes it doesn't really hurt and even when it does its nothing major. It's over and done with in a matter of seconds

It your choice tho you can stay pale or man up and be tanned xx


----------



## Queenie

Dux said:


> Are the mt2 needles like 'slin needles?
> 
> If they are it's totally painless into the stomach.
> 
> Afghan, man up, it's nothing more than a scratch going in


yeah they are the slin ones. tummy makes me feel worse!! urgh! x x


----------



## Queenie

Breda said:


> Noting to be worried about babes it doesn't really hurt and even when it does its nothing major. It's over and done with in a matter of seconds
> 
> It your choice tho you can stay pale or man up and be tanned xx


pmsl ''man up and be tanned'' - babe i am a total girl! werent u in the slightest bit worried (i ask as u only recently turned to the dark side...) x x


----------



## Queenie

Afghan said:


> im not looking forward to it myself, f*cking hate needles but i guess you just have to get used to it


you jab me, ill close my eyes! x x


----------



## Mr_Morocco

RXQueenie said:


> pmsl ''man up and be tanned'' - babe i am a total girl! werent u in the slightest bit worried (i ask as u only recently turned to the dark side...) x x


he overdosed on mt2 thats why hes on the "dark side" he used to be a pale cnut pmsl


----------



## Dux

RXQueenie said:


> yeah they are the slin ones. tummy makes me feel worse!! urgh! x x


Genuinely it's nothing. With your tatt's how can you possibly be afraid of a tiny pr**k in your stomach?


----------



## Uriel

RXQueenie said:


> yeah they are the slin ones. tummy makes me feel worse!! urgh! x x


sub cut is a 8mm hair thick needle TOTALLY pain free into a pinch raised bit of skin...........if you dont like tummy - do front thigh....if someone shows you the first one - it is a piece of wee.

shooting gear with a 1.5 inch green sewer pipe into your quad oe ass is a more serios injection to put yourself through..........ive done so many - its like shelling peas but again a good techniche is vital.

if you need any gen on mt2 or jabbing - just pm baby, its all good


----------



## Queenie

Dux said:


> Genuinely it's nothing. With your tatt's how can you possibly be afraid of a tiny pr**k in your stomach?


its different... im not in control of a tattoo needle... ill be arguing with myself about it! x x


----------



## Mr_Morocco

RXQueenie said:


> you jab me, ill close my eyes! x x


i dont need to be asked twice, on the way xx


----------



## Queenie

Uriel said:


> sub cut is a 8mm hair thick needle TOTALLY pain free into a pinch raised bit of skin...........if you dont like tummy - do front thigh....if someone shows you the first one - it is a piece of wee.
> 
> shooting gear with a 1.5 inch green sewer pipe into your quad oe ass is a more serios injection to put yourself through..........ive done so many - its like shelling peas but again a good techniche is vital.
> 
> if you need any gen on mt2 or jabbing - just pm baby, its all good


thank u... just something ive been looking at/thinking about recently. i feel left out with u lot and your needles everywhere x x


----------



## Uriel

its all habit and confidence.ive take stitches out myself and everything lol.......and i've jabbed more people than my local gp now


----------



## Uriel

RXQueenie said:


> thank u... just something ive been looking at/thinking about recently. i feel left out with u lot and your needles everywhere x x


cant beat having a big blue buried to the hilt in a pec putting the good stuff in lol


----------



## Breda

RXQueenie:2828457 said:


> pmsl ''man up and be tanned'' - babe i am a total girl! werent u in the slightest bit worried (i ask as u only recently turned to the dark side...) x x


Well I hope you're a total girl I'd b editing all my posts with x's if you weren't :lol:

Welcome to the darkside babe... What are you on? Var? xx


----------



## Queenie

Uriel said:


> its all habit and confidence.ive take stitches out myself and everything lol.......and i've jabbed more people than my local gp now


urgh noooo... stitches u sick fvck!

im def not gonna be able to do it, even if it is the wuss needle x x


----------



## Queenie

Breda said:


> Well I hope you're a total girl I'd b editing all my posts with x's if you weren't :lol:
> 
> Welcome to the darkside babe... What are you on? Var? xx


whaat??? pmsl i dont even know what 'var' is x x


----------



## Uriel

RXQueenie said:


> urgh noooo... stitches u sick fvck!


sometimes if a doctor didnt put them in...its best they dont take them out


----------



## Breda

RXQueenie:2828492 said:


> whaat??? pmsl i dont even know what 'var' is x x


Never mind I misread your post. I thought you said you had turned to the darkside lol xx


----------



## Uriel

Breda said:


> Never mind I misread your post. I thought you said you had turned to the darkside lol xx


you doing a journal on here sweet meat?


----------



## Breda

Uriel:2828499 said:


> sometimes if a doctor didnt put them in...its best they dont take them out


You're sick bro


----------



## Uriel

Breda said:


> You're sick bro


lol - im only fuking with u:whistling: its better than bleeding all fkn day and night lol


----------



## Breda

Uriel:2828520 said:


> you doing a journal on here sweet meat?


Tbh with you sexy bum, its been on my mind butI don't think I'd have the time to really do it justice at the minute

I'm moving house in the next couple weeks, but once I'm settled I reckon I'll get one up for you guys


----------



## Uriel

Uriel said:


> lol - im only fuking with u:whistling: its better than bleeding all fkn day and night lol


i been really lucky with medical stuff - my mates bird was a vet nurse when i was a scroat and she raised staffies......some of them got chopped around a bit now and then and she showed me how to stitche and remove those....i did a few....

My ex is a nurse and she taught me IV, SC and deep im years before i jabbed myself.......i jabbed her....(anti migraine/sickness meds)

i been shooting meds without a break for 4 years into most of my muscles.....

I'm ok with blood and guts - a few injuries i was involved with in the forces too where colleages have been hurt performing there duties unfortunately


----------



## Uriel

Breda said:


> Tbh with you sexy bum, its been on my mind butI don't think I'd have the time to really do it justice at the minute
> 
> I'm moving house in the next couple weeks, but once I'm settled I reckon I'll get one up for you guys


you ought to my friend - you are doing some good work IMO


----------



## Uriel

anyway ben - sorry for totally spamming your lovely journal up - my young friend....i will leave you in peace and wish you a good training day tomorrow - chest for me...i'm still angry so it will be a bad one lol...hope your is too - they rock lol


----------



## Breda

Uriel:2828552 said:


> i been really lucky with medical stuff - my mates bird was a vet nurse when i was a scroat and she raised staffies......some of them got chopped around a bit now and then and she showed me how to stitche and remove those....i did a few....
> 
> My ex is a nurse and she taught me IV, SC and deep im years before i jabbed myself.......i jabbed her....(anti migraine/sickness meds)
> 
> i been shooting meds without a break for 4 years into most of my muscles.....
> 
> I'm ok with blood and guts - a few injuries i was involved with in the forces too where colleages have been hurt performing there duties unfortunately


So you are more or less a pro at sticking needles in yourself and other people lol. To most you would be 1 Fcuked up cnut but to us you are 1 lucky cnut.

All that practice must have made your 1st jabs so much easier and safer



Uriel:2828556 said:


> you ought to my friend - you are doing some good work IMO


Thank you mate, that means a lot coming from you.

I know I talk a lot of nonsense but I think I train quite well (nothing extravagant) but I make sure I do the job that's required of me. I eat quite well, not 100% clean but clean enough to stay relatively lean.

I still have loads to learn and a journal would give me somewhere to expose the holes and weaknesses in my game and get some knowledge off you guys

A journal is in the pipe line... It's official!


----------



## Uriel

breda - my injection technique is all pro - honest (it is easy to fuk up IMO when not sure what doing)

BUT sticking a needle in your self is still weird and it did take me a few dozen to be totally ok with it it and matter of fact lol

IIRC my first "self op" - i took a 5 inch "twig" out my own side when i fell off a small cliff in a golf course at 2 am in the highlands and through a gorse hedge years ago too.......i should have left it in but i was pi55ed lol.......fuk me did that bleed....i had dozens of cuts and bruises that night and passed out upside down in a shrub lol...............it was minus 14 - luckily i didnt sleep too long..........i did a lot of that sh1t


----------



## Ginger Ben

RXQueenie said:


> boys, how do u jab yourselves? i thought about mt2 but needles are not appealing to me at all... so looks like im staying pale! are u just not fussed/dont think about it or what? x x


I reckon the sub q jabs would be a piece of pi55. Ever seen a diabetic jab

'slin? It's like a little scratch and that's it.

Took me a while to build up balls to do first IM jab though. Still get a bit nervous about them now. Not cos it hurts at all just more I don't want to fuk it up. It's quite an unnatural feeling to jab yourself IM I think. Takes getting used to.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> I wish I did have massive legs you pr**k... They ain't tiny but I do want to bring them up a bit. May start training them twice a week towards the back end of my cycle and continue that for a month or so off cycle
> 
> Usually I find the pip nothing more than irritating mate, I don't mind it but this time it was debilitating lol
> 
> How come you moving on to test e only bro?


No PIP this morning! 

Thinking of test e as one levels are up I don't know what the benefit of the tri test is really? As long as you jab once a week with E it should be fine, less pip and it's a bit cheaper.

If I'm wrong I'll stick with the tri


----------



## Ginger Ben

Uriel said:


> anyway ben - sorry for totally spamming your lovely journal up - my young friend....i will leave you in peace and wish you a good training day tomorrow - chest for me...i'm still angry so it will be a bad one lol...hope your is too - they rock lol


Not at all mate I'm glad you post in here got a lot to learn from you is your stories have me in bits with laughter 

Back and bis today. It's going to be messy! 

Have a good one too! :thumb:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> I wish I did have massive legs you pr**k... They ain't tiny but I do want to bring them up a bit. May start training them twice a week towards the back end of my cycle and continue that for a month or so off cycle
> 
> Usually I find the pip nothing more than irritating mate, I don't mind it but this time it was debilitating lol
> 
> How come you moving on to test e only bro?


Do you take these topless pictures in the gym?? Do you train like that with a backwards cap on?? :lol:


----------



## Queenie

Ginger Ben said:


> I reckon the sub q jabs would be a piece of pi55. Ever seen a diabetic jab
> 
> 'slin? It's like a little scratch and that's it.
> 
> Took me a while to build up balls to do first IM jab though. Still get a bit nervous about them now. Not cos it hurts at all just more I don't want to fuk it up. It's quite an unnatural feeling to jab yourself IM I think. Takes getting used to.


i think thats what i mean about arguing with myself about it. afghan said about nasal mt2... but apparently its ****. leaves me with no option but to be pale, or man up  x x


----------



## Ginger Ben

RXQueenie said:


> i think thats what i mean about arguing with myself about it. afghan said about nasal mt2... but apparently its ****. leaves me with no option but to be pale, or man up  x x


When i first decided to pin test I mentally thought, I'm crossing the line here, I always said I'd never do this etc etc. However from speaking to these guys and learning lots and lots about it I realised that my perception of it was born from not understanding it and drawing conclusions without a solid base to found them on. We are all guilty of this in one way or another I'm sure.

My advice would be to educate yourself as much as you can about what is involved, what the potential sides are, how to deal with them and then weigh that up against the benefits. If you think it's worth it you will do it, but you'll do it safely and properly as you'll know what your doing.


----------



## Queenie

Ginger Ben said:


> When i first decided to pin test I mentally thought, I'm crossing the line here, I always said I'd never do this etc etc. However from speaking to these guys and learning lots and lots about it I realised that my perception of it was born from not understanding it and drawing conclusions without a solid base to found them on. We are all guilty of this in one way or another I'm sure.
> 
> My advice would be to educate yourself as much as you can about what is involved, what the potential sides are, how to deal with them and then weigh that up against the benefits. If you think it's worth it you will do it, but you'll do it safely and properly as you'll know what your doing.


good advice blondie, thank u x x


----------



## Ginger Ben

RXQueenie said:


> good advice blondie, thank u x x


You're welcome! :thumbup1:


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


> Do you take these topless pictures in the gym?? Do you train like that with a backwards cap on?? :lol:


Yes mate i get my kit off at the end of a session if i'm at my work gym as its usually quite when i train. I have trained with my top off before tbh and it is really helpful in getting that mind muscle connection but no cap... That would just be gay :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> Yes mate i get my kit off at the end of a session if i'm at my work gym as its usually quite when i train. I have trained with my top off before tbh and it is really helpful in getting that mind muscle connection but no cap... That would just be gay :lol:


Yes, the cap would make it gay, the cap......... :lol: :whistling:

haha either way, looking good. :thumbup1:


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


> Yes, the cap would make it gay, the cap......... :lol: :whistling:
> 
> haha either way, looking good. :thumbup1:


pmsl

Cheers ginge i feel small but thanks for the compliment its appreciated


----------



## Fatstuff

You lot progressing really gives me a kick up my ar5e, breda new avi - coming along brilliantly!! Ben, u aswell mate, the future beasts of ukm - uriel - u dont need me to blow smoke up ur ass, u know ur a beast If it werent for this site, and particularly u lot, i would of probably gave up a long time ago - everyones progressing well, i dont want to be left behind, queenie - i got to make sure u dont outlift me ur getting too close for comfort!! Everyone, give urselves a pat on the back. Top lads (and lady)  x


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> pmsl
> 
> Cheers ginge i feel small but thanks for the compliment its appreciated


Yeah but you make being small look good, that's what counts :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> You lot progressing really gives me a kick up my ar5e, breda new avi - coming along brilliantly!! Ben, u aswell mate, the future beasts of ukm - uriel - u dont need me to blow smoke up ur ass, u know ur a beast If it werent for this site, and particularly u lot, i would of probably gave up a long time ago - everyones progressing well, i dont want to be left behind, queenie - i got to make sure u dont outlift me ur getting too close for comfort!! Everyone, give urselves a pat on the back. Top lads (and lady)  x


Well said mate, There's a good group of us on here who are really motivating each other to get our ar5es in gear. I'm really keen to try and arrange a session with some of you guys too, think that would be awesome.

Hows you're training coming along with Matt? You been back yet?

What are you focussing on mainly for the next few months?


----------



## Queenie

Fatstuff said:


> You lot progressing really gives me a kick up my ar5e, breda new avi - coming along brilliantly!! Ben, u aswell mate, the future beasts of ukm - uriel - u dont need me to blow smoke up ur ass, u know ur a beast If it werent for this site, and particularly u lot, i would of probably gave up a long time ago - everyones progressing well, i dont want to be left behind, queenie - i got to make sure u dont outlift me ur getting too close for comfort!! Everyone, give urselves a pat on the back. Top lads (and lady)  x


i feel priviliged that i got mentioned with the big boys - thank u  x x


----------



## Breda

Fatstuff said:


> You lot progressing really gives me a kick up my ar5e, breda new avi - coming along brilliantly!! Ben, u aswell mate, the future beasts of ukm - uriel - u dont need me to blow smoke up ur ass, u know ur a beast If it werent for this site, and particularly u lot, i would of probably gave up a long time ago - everyones progressing well, i dont want to be left behind, queenie - i got to make sure u dont outlift me ur getting too close for comfort!! Everyone, give urselves a pat on the back. Top lads (and lady)  x


Nice post bro

Just stay focussed man you know we're all in it together... Once you get your ass in gear you'll be flyin mate and you too will be a future beast of uk-m


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> Well said mate, There's a good group of us on here who are really motivating each other to get our ar5es in gear. I'm really keen to try and arrange a session with some of you guys too, think that would be awesome.
> 
> Hows you're training coming along with Matt? You been back yet?
> 
> What are you focussing on mainly for the next few months?


Yeah just doing a meso cycle which he has wrote up for me, he knows his stuff u know - main focus flexibility, he said unless im flexible enough to perform the lifts, i will keep on stalling. I knew this was going to be the case anyway, but i think i needed somebody to enforce it as i would of just kept training round it. Hes got a long 25kg bar, which i should be able to rack for a back squat for the time being but still have to strecth like a b1tch after lol. We have only had the one PT session atm as he said he doesnt want to take my money off me, in fact my next session with him will be free anyway. Nice guy.


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


> Yeah but you make being small look good, that's what counts :lol:


Not sure whether to neg you or rep you for that comment

Luckily i have to spread the love


----------



## Fatstuff

Breda said:


> Nice post bro
> 
> Just stay focussed man you know we're all in it together... Once you get your ass in gear you'll be flyin mate and you too will be a future beast of uk-m


mate there is no doubt about it, i am a future beast of ukm. I will push the envelop with gear anyways ill tell u that much, im not 'fraid of a few pins!!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> Not sure whether to neg you or rep you for that comment
> 
> Luckily i have to spread the love


pmsl :surrender:


----------



## Queenie

Fatstuff said:


> mate there is no doubt about it, i am a future beast of ukm. I will push the envelop with gear anyways ill tell u that much, im not 'fraid of a few pins!!!


how come youre not scared of them? x x


----------



## Fatstuff

RXQueenie said:


> how come youre not scared of them? x x


dunno, i used to stick allsorts in my body when i was a ****head junkie scumbag lol why would i be scared of a few hormones:rolleye:


----------



## Queenie

Fatstuff said:


> dunno, i used to stick allsorts in my body when i was a ****head junkie scumbag lol why would i be scared of a few hormones:rolleye:


ah that explains it x x


----------



## Fatstuff

u going to be taking any gear queenie?


----------



## Uriel

Fatstuff said:


> You lot progressing really gives me a kick up my ar5e, breda new avi - coming along brilliantly!! Ben, u aswell mate, the future beasts of ukm -* uriel - u dont need me to blow smoke up ur ass, u know ur a beast* If it werent for this site, and particularly u lot, i would of probably gave up a long time ago - everyones progressing well, i dont want to be left behind, queenie - i got to make sure u dont outlift me ur getting too close for comfort!! Everyone, give urselves a pat on the back. Top lads (and lady)  x


oh its still nice to hear it though lol

ukm is very motivating.i never needed motivation for the 12 years i trained with no internet forums but its a nice "extra" lol

I very much view needles as tools to transfer meds and peds into tissue - i like viewing them like that with no connotations


----------



## Queenie

Fatstuff said:


> u going to be taking any gear queenie?


no i am not lol x x


----------



## Fatstuff

Uriel said:


> oh its still nice to hear it though lol
> 
> ukm is very motivating.i nevr needed motivatio for the 12 years i trained with no internet forums but its a nice "extra" lol
> 
> I very much vie needles as tools to transfer meds and peds into tissue - i like viewing them like that with no connotations


everyone ive trained with drop off after a few months, at one point there was about 12 of us all 'fully' into it, now theres 2 of us and one who pops along now and again and trains chest lol - ukm is always there, never lets u down lol


----------



## Uriel

RXQueenie said:


> no i am not lol x x


i think you need to go sit o the corner of your washing machine twice a day as it is- you'd be intolrable on gear lol


----------



## Breda

Fatstuff said:


> u going to be taking any gear queenie?


I thought she was on gear yesterday but Queenie doesnt know what var is yet


----------



## Uriel

Fatstuff said:


> everyone ive trained with drop off after a few months, at one point there was about 12 of us all 'fully' into it, now theres 2 of us and one who pops along now and again and trains chest lol - ukm is always there, never lets u down lol


ive always been VERY highly motivate o train..not had a break i 16 years lol, never nee anyone to gee me on


----------



## Breda

Fatstuff said:


> everyone ive trained with drop off after a few months, at one point there was about 12 of us all 'fully' into it, now theres 2 of us and one who pops along now and again and trains chest lol - ukm is always there, never lets u down lol


This is why i prefer to train on my own. I joined a gym specifically so i could train with one of my mates the other month and the cnut has turned up twice

If you enjoy your training bro you will never lack in motivation and will achieve greatness


----------



## Breda

Uriel said:


> ive always been VERY highly motivate o train..not had a break i 16 years lol, never nee anyone to gee me on


Same here mate... Since i started training two years (not as dramatic as 16 lol) ago i havent been out of the gym longer than 2 weeks, if i've taken time out its because i've either been ill, taking a week off or been on holiday.

I dont need any cnut to gee me on either i love training


----------



## Fatstuff

Yeah, at least when u train on ur own u don't have to accommodate somebody else's daft techniques  its always nice to have a spotter though


----------



## luther1

Just to let you know,working outside,ffffffreezing,and no gloves. What a fcuking hero. Fourth jab of test when I get in. soon to boooooom


----------



## Fatstuff

i bet ur low test producing saggy old nadgers are thanking u for it


----------



## luther1

Fatstuff said:


> i bet ur low test producing saggy old nadgers are thanking u for it


They will when they come out of hibernation


----------



## Mr_Morocco

morning/afternoon peeps, after taking bens advice on adding herbs/spices into boring stuff like tuna think ill have a jacket n tuna again it was so good yesterday lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> Just to let you know,working outside,ffffffreezing,and no gloves. What a fcuking hero. Fourth jab of test when I get in. soon to boooooom


fvcking hard work writing those parking tickets isn't it! :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Afghan said:


> morning/afternoon peeps, after taking bens advice on adding herbs/spices into boring stuff like tuna think ill have a jacket n tuna again it was so good yesterday lol


Glad you liked it mate! Made myself a batch of Thai Chicken Curry today, 3 chicken breasts, loads of mixed veg and a tablespoon or two of TGC paste. Instead of coconut milk I've used low fat yoghurt - it's split a bit but fvck it, it will taste nice! :thumbup1:


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Ginger Ben said:


> Glad you liked it mate! Made myself a batch of Thai Chicken Curry today, 3 chicken breasts, loads of mixed veg and a tablespoon or two of TGC paste. Instead of coconut milk I've used low fat yoghurt - it's split a bit but fvck it, it will taste nice! :thumbup1:


sounds nice mate, im hitting asda later to stock up on greek yoghurt so i can try that mix :thumb:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Good man, get the 10% fat stuff not the gay low fat one. You need to work it in to your macros more as it's quite calorific but it's much nicer than that other sh1te.


----------



## Uriel

luther1 said:


> Just to let you know,working outside,ffffffreezing,and no gloves. What a fcuking hero. Fourth jab of test when I get in. soon to boooooom


waitrising outside in this weather - nuts


----------



## Breda

Afghan said:


> morning/afternoon peeps, after taking bens advice on adding herbs/spices into boring stuff like tuna think ill have a jacket n tuna again it was so good yesterday lol


Why would you not add herbs and spices to your food anyway, i cant imagine cooking and not adding some sort of herbs and spice to my food


----------



## Uriel

for the newbies - test base nd methyl tren etc is NOT anchored to an ester to control release - so its in, hits the receptors full on and metabolises back out in a few hours

they say Tyson was on Methyl tren when he chewed |Holyfields ear off lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

Uriel said:


> for the newbies - test base nd methyl tren etc is NOT anchored to an ester to control release - so its in, hits the receptors full on and metabolises back out in a few hours
> 
> they say Tyson was on Methyl tren when he chewed |Holyfields ear off lol


Serious sh1t then!?


----------



## Uriel

Ginger Ben said:


> Serious sh1t then!?


i dont really use pre workout gear - the odd coupleof Halo or drol...

i tried metyl tren once and its alright- i channell my aggression into the gym anyway so its all good


----------



## TrainingwithMS

Ok so I'll have to go back and try to catch up, 200 pages is a bit much though so I'll skim it


----------



## TrainingwithMS

Uriel said:


> for the newbies - test base nd methyl tren etc is NOT anchored to an ester to control release - so its in, hits the receptors full on and metabolises back out in a few hours
> 
> they say Tyson was on Methyl tren when he chewed |Holyfields ear off lol


An 1/8 of charlie and a load of Stella used to do the trick for me


----------



## Ginger Ben

TrainingwithMS said:


> Ok so I'll have to go back and try to catch up, 200 pages is a bit much though so I'll skim it


There's a good starting post and some other training stuff in here somewhere. Will stick up my session from this morning in a bit, just off out to buy a new chalk ball!


----------



## Breda

Uriel said:


> for the newbies - test base nd methyl tren etc is NOT anchored to an ester to control release - so its in, hits the receptors full on and metabolises back out in a few hours
> 
> they say Tyson was on Methyl tren when he chewed |Holyfields ear off lol


I was told he was on cheque drops whe he bit Holyfields ear off


----------



## luther1

Benjy,when you fcuk off on your hedonism honeymoon to the isle of wight,are you going to leave your journal open so we can all post some well wishing messeages for you?


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> Benjy,when you fcuk off on your hedonism honeymoon to the isle of wight,are you going to leave your journal open so we can all post some well wishing messeages for you?


haha undecided as yet! 2 weeks of sh1te might be a bit much!


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


> haha undecided as yet! 2 weeks of sh1te might be a bit much!


leave it oprn you pr**k.. there wont be ginger pics and jokes galore when you return :rolleye:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> leave it oprn you pr**k.. there wont be ginger pics and jokes galore when you return :rolleye:


If you get your's going in time then everybody will have a place to blow their wads leaving my journal relatively unviolated. Not going to happen thoguh is it........fvck it, i'll leave it and expect a 25 page reeming from Uriel and Luther! :lol:


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


> If you get your's going in time then everybody will have a place to blow their wads leaving my journal relatively unviolated. Not going to happen thoguh is it........fvck it, i'll leave it and expect a 25 page reeming from Uriel and Luther! :lol:


I'll get mine up and running in the next month or so, but theres no way me having a journal will distract anybody from this unguarded journal.... I might even texed that skinny cnut Sureno... we all know he loves Gingers


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> I'll get mine up and running in the next month or so, but theres no way me having a journal will distract anybody from this unguarded journal.... I might even texed that skinny cnut Sureno... we all know he loves Gingers


I doubt he has the strength to lift his fingers to type anymore :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Right so to remind everybody this is a training journal (of sorts) here is my back and biceps session from this morning. Trained with no straps today, just chalk as looking to improve my grip so some weights are a bit down from last session but nothing much. Also went for very short rests (under a minute on big lifts and 30 seconds or so on smaller ones) and did some drop sets and rest pause reps for extra destruction.

Weighted Chin Ups - [email protected], [email protected]+10kg, [email protected]+12.5kg, [email protected]+15kg, [email protected]+15kg, [email protected]+10kg

DB Rows - ([email protected]), [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

HS Iso Pull Downs Palms facing down - ([email protected]), [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] - drop set - [email protected] - drop set - [email protected] - drop set - [email protected]

Deadlifts - ([email protected]), [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] - did these at more volume again for the first time in ages, short rests made me go a bit purple by the end but enjoyed it

Fat Gripz EZ Bar Preacher Curls - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] - slow reps, big squeeze at top and full extension at bottom - with the FG's this fried my arms

Good session overall, pleased with how it felt and how things are progressing. Weighted chins are coming along nicely. Looking forward to legs tomorrow!!


----------



## Breda

Nice session mate, but why are you trying to improve grip?

Im sure it strong enough for every day tasks like holdin sh!t and [email protected] if you are not competing to be a powerlifter/strong man get the staps on and grow a big fcuk off back


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> Nice session mate, but why are you trying to improve grip?
> 
> Im sure it strong enough for every day tasks like holdin sh!t and [email protected] if you are not competing to be a powerlifter/strong man get the staps on and grow a big fcuk off back


Thanks mate. I know what you mean but I don't like having to use straps too soon on things. I will use them for my highest weight sets still to get that bit extra out but I think arm development is linked to grip and I know I felt it in my forearms today more than ever!

Today was more of an experiment to see what my grip was like to be honest, I was happy to be able to hold on to the 56kg db's for 12 reps so that'll do me for now!


----------



## Fatstuff

Breda said:


> Nice session mate, but why are you trying to improve grip?
> 
> Im sure it strong enough for every day tasks like holdin sh!t and [email protected] if you are not competing to be a powerlifter/strong man get the staps on and grow a big fcuk off back


Big forearms are manly mate, popeye never used straps :rolleye:


----------



## Queenie

Fatstuff said:


> Big forearms are manly mate, popeye never used straps :rolleye:


Girls dont use straps either x x


----------



## Ginger Ben

RXQueenie said:


> Girls dont use strap ons either x x


I know some that do...... :whistling:


----------



## Queenie

Ginger Ben said:


> I know some that do...... :whistling:


hahah.... try and be serious and look where it leads me?! x x


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


> I know some that do...... :whistling:


Can you introduce them to me

And i understand your reasoning behind the straps

Fatty popeye also used to bulk up on spinach


----------



## Fatstuff

Breda said:


> Can you introduce them to me
> 
> And i understand your reasoning behind the straps
> 
> Fatty popeye also used to bulk up on spinach


Popeye only used spinach pre workout!!


----------



## Guest

RXQueenie said:


> Girls dont use straps either x x


I'll take those back to ann summers then :lol:


----------



## Guest

You want to try some of them palms over curls m8, even without the grips they fry your forearms.

Id hardly ever done them before and milky suggested them, christ they hurt.

Good session there m8 :thumb:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Dave said:


> You want to try some of them palms over curls m8, even without the grips they fry your forearms.
> 
> Id hardly ever done them before and milky suggested them, christ they hurt.
> 
> Good session there m8 :thumb:


cheers Dave. Is that a curl with palms facing down and thumbs on top of the bar too? I've done them on the cables before and yes they do fry your arms, big time! Really good for developing forearms as you say.


----------



## Guest

Aye I do them with thumbs up, just feels awkward with them underneath.


----------



## luther1

Fatstuff said:


> Popeye only used spinach pre workout!!


Popeye was eating spinach because he was using hcg throughout his cycle and it has the highest form of vit e to help absortion. I'm going to start drinkng water with a ppm reading of zero on a tds meter.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Dave said:


> Aye I do them with thumbs up, just feels awkward with them underneath.


Yeah can hurt your wrist with thumbs under I find, too much strain on your thumb taking the pressure too, not nice.


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> Popeye was eating spinach because he was using hcg throughout his cycle and it has the highest form of vit e to help absortion. I'm going to start drinkng water with a ppm reading of zero on a tds meter.


You'll still be a weak old cnut


----------



## Ginger Ben

Macros so far today on my new trying to stick to 3000 kcals reigeme -

Kcals - 1819

Fat - 57g

Carbs - 47g

Protein - 293g

Might have gone a bit overboard on protein!! Didn't realise it had added up that fast! Got sausages and sweet potato mash for dinner so that will add to carbs and fats whiles not adding a huge amount to protein so with a 1 scoop shake before bed I'll be around the 3000 mark I reckon. God it's hard! I'm starving!


----------



## Guest

Ginger Ben said:


> Macros so far today on my new trying to stick to 3000 kcals reigeme -
> 
> Kcals - 1819
> 
> Fat - 57g
> 
> Carbs - 47g
> 
> Protein - 293g
> 
> Might have gone a bit overboard on protein!! Didn't realise it had added up that fast! Got sausages and sweet potato mash for dinner so that will add to carbs and fats whiles not adding a huge amount to protein so with a 1 scoop shake before bed I'll be around the 3000 mark I reckon. God it's hard! I'm starving!


Can never have enough protein mate!

Enjoy the bangers and mash :thumb:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0B said:


> Can never have enough protein mate!
> 
> Enjoy the bangers and mash :thumb:


It's the right one to go overboard on I guess!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Went out for a celebratory dinner tonight as we got our flat in London rented out within 6 hours of it going on the market at full asking price! :thumb:

Had a 9oz filet steak, 5 garlic king prawns and some flame grilled courgettes and a few chips! :innocent:


----------



## Guest

Ginger Ben said:


> Went out for a celebratory dinner tonight as we got our flat in London rented out within 6 hours of it going on the market at full asking price! :thumb:
> 
> Had a 9oz filet steak, 5 garlic king prawns and some flame grilled courgettes and a few chips! :innocent:


Boom!

Nice one mate, finish off in style and go have sex....... With yourself :beer:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Another one for the [email protected] bank, i don't know why i come out pink in these photos, I'm really not that colour in real life......... :confused1:

And yes I know I need to go on a cut and yes I've started the adex!!  :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0B said:


> Boom!
> 
> Nice one mate, finish off in style and go have sex....... With yourself :beer:


Haha, I think I'll have the real thing! :001_tt2:


----------



## Queenie

What a sh!t night!

My car broke down, low battery on phone, I panicked, locked my keys in my boot, cried, kicked the car, abandoned it, got told off by my dad, returned to car, dad hit/broke some bits of car, and now its working again.

I'm cold, need cuddles, and I'm more angry than robob on halo.

Congrats on the flat btw  x x


----------



## Guest

Ginger Ben said:


> Another one for the [email protected] bank, i don't know why i come out pink in these photos, I'm really not that colour in real life......... :confused1:
> 
> And yes I know I need to go on a cut and yes I've started the adex!!  :lol:
> 
> View attachment 74290


Looking good Ben!

Photo's always come out dodgy colours so dont worry you daft sod.

Fcuk the cut :lol:



RXQueenie said:


> What a sh!t night!
> 
> My car broke down, low battery on phone, I panicked, locked my keys in my boot, cried, kicked the car, abandoned it, got told off by my dad, returned to car, dad hit/broke some bits of car, and now its working again.
> 
> I'm cold, need cuddles, and I'm more angry than robob on halo.
> 
> Congrats on the flat btw  x x


Now that sucks! Being ripped by Queenie that is :lol:

Now that's a real kick in the sh1tter, good job Dad was on it and I'll sort the cuddles out :wink:


----------



## Ginger Ben

RXQueenie said:


> What a sh!t night!
> 
> My car broke down, low battery on phone, I panicked, locked my keys in my boot, cried, kicked the car, abandoned it, got told off by my dad, returned to car, dad hit/broke some bits of car, and now its working again.
> 
> I'm cold, need cuddles, and I'm more angry than robob on halo.
> 
> Congrats on the flat btw  x x


Ah mate, that's sh1tty! Cars can be a pain in the ar5e sometimes, best not to let them wind you up.

Thanks - really pleased!


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0B said:


> Looking good Ben!
> 
> Photo's always come out dodgy colours so dont worry you daft sod.
> 
> Fcuk the cut :lol:


Cheers, think i've got some good mass, just need to sort diet to show it off a bit more but yeah a full on cut can fvck right off! Bring on the T3, DNP and clen! :lol:


----------



## Guest

Ginger Ben said:


> Cheers, think i've got some good mass, just need to sort diet to show it off a bit more but yeah a full on cut can fvck right off! Bring on the T3, DNP and clen! :lol:


Yeah you've got a good size defo mate, have you tried any of those.......?


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> Another one for the [email protected] bank,* i don't know why i come out pink in these photos*, I'm really not that colour in real life......... :confused1:
> 
> And yes I know I need to go on a cut and yes I've started the adex!!  :lol:
> 
> View attachment 74290


Errrr,maybe because you are,beetlejuice? Funny how the skirting boards still white.

You've actually got good lats fatboy,and have good depth. Just a shame your so fcuking fat that you can't even do your troosers up:thumb:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0B said:


> Yeah you've got a good size defo mate, have you tried any of those.......?


Thanks. No mate. Tried some OTC fat burners but probably didn't utilise diet and cardio properly to make the best of them.


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> Errrr,maybe because you are,beetlejuice? Funny how the skirting boards still white.
> 
> You've actually got good lats fatboy,and have good depth. Just a shame your so fcuking fat that you can't even do your troosers up:thumb:


Pmsl thanks matey.


----------



## luther1

RXQueenie said:


> What a sh!t night!
> 
> My car broke down, low battery on phone, I panicked, locked my keys in my boot, cried, kicked the car, abandoned it, got told off by my dad, returned to car, dad hit/broke some bits of car, and now its working again.
> 
> I'm cold, need cuddles, and I'm more angry than robob on halo.
> 
> Congrats on the flat btw  x x


Typical fcuking girl,crying when something goes wrong. x


----------



## Ginger Ben

Legs tomorrow going to mix it up a bit with high reps on press and try to squat a bit more weight with my new found good form!

Something along the lines of

Warm up

Leg press 5 x 15-20 reps

Squats - 5 x 8-10

Smith calf raises - 3 x 10-15

Leg extensions - 3 x 8-10

Leg Curls - 3 x 8-10

Vomit


----------



## Queenie

luther1 said:


> Typical fcuking girl,crying when something goes wrong. x


cvnt... i cant help it if im all eastrogeny x x


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> Typical fcuking girl,crying when something goes wrong. x


Time to double the adex dose luth you're a right little estrogeny b1tch tonight


----------



## Ginger Ben

RXQueenie said:


> cvnt... i cant help it if im all eastrogeny x x


Haha or you could just call him a cvnt!


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> Time to double the adex dose luth you're a right little estrogeny b1tch tonight


Actually,it did sound a little harsh,but genuinely wasn't meant to. If you re-read my post in the voice of Uriels hero,Elvis,then it comes across better

Btw,buy a German car next time


----------



## Queenie

R0B said:


> Now that sucks! Being ripped by Queenie that is :lol:
> 
> Now that's a real kick in the sh1tter, good job Dad was on it and I'll sort the cuddles out :wink:


you must def sort out the cuddles... 

oh and following our phone convo earlier... t-bar rows? x x


----------



## Queenie

luther1 said:


> Actually,it did sound a little harsh,but genuinely wasn't meant to. If you re-read my post in the voice of Uriels hero,Elvis,then it comes across better
> 
> Btw,buy a German car next time


it IS a german car... x x


----------



## luther1

Only started my adex last Thursday,i'm going down a different on cycle and pct route. Hcg @1000ius and above,each week,really is unproven territory. Will down some clomid soon and go from there


----------



## luther1

RXQueenie said:


> it IS a german car... x x


Mini metros ain't German love x


----------



## luther1

RXQueenie said:


> you must def sort out the cuddles...
> 
> oh and following our phone convo earlier... t-bar rows? x x


WHAT,you and that little cnut chat on the phone,ffs?


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> Only started my adex last Thursday,i'm going down a different on cycle and pct route. Hcg @1000ius and above,each week,really is unproven territory. Will down some clomid soon and go from there


I'm leaving hcg this time I think. Toying with popping a clomid ed but not sure. Running adex at 0.5 eod currently since I came off dbol which has been a week.


----------



## Guest

RXQueenie said:


> you must def sort out the cuddles...
> 
> oh and following our phone convo earlier... t-bar rows? x x


Cuddles will be with you Thursday 

Was a good chat, forgot to say some retard tried to I.D me for your Root Beer :lol: :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> WHAT,you and that little cnut chat on the phone,ffs?


She's teaching him how to lift the big weights


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0B said:


> Cuddles will be with you Thursday
> 
> Was a good chat, forgot to say some retard tried to I.D me for your Root Beer :lol: :lol:


WTF is happening Thursday!?!?!?


----------



## Uriel

aawwwwwwwwwww blesssssss - what a cute piccy wiccy of chunky monkey pinky winky benn wennyy woo pmsl

was i wrong to [email protected] over it?


----------



## Queenie

luther1 said:


> Mini metros ain't German love x


wtf is a mini metro??? x x


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> I'm leaving hcg this time I think. Toying with popping a clomid ed but not sure. Running adex at 0.5 eod currently since I came off dbol which has been a week.


Clomid is better on cycle than running it after for pct without aromasin to counter the sides. As i've retired my pen1s,i might not bother with anything


----------



## Queenie

Ginger Ben said:


> WTF is happening Thursday!?!?!?


Robroid is coming to stick a needle in my ar$e x x


----------



## luther1

RXQueenie said:


> wtf is a mini metro??? x x


Don't pretend you're under 50 x


----------



## Ginger Ben

Uriel said:


> aawwwwwwwwwww blesssssss - what a cute piccy wiccy of chunky monkey pinky winky benn wennyy woo pmsl
> 
> was i wrong to [email protected] over it?


I can send you a laminated one if that would be helpful??


----------



## Ginger Ben

RXQueenie said:


> Robroid is coming to stick a needle in my ar$e x x


You'll just feel a small pr**k!

Boom boom!!


----------



## Guest

RXQueenie said:


> Robroid is coming to stick a needle in my ar$e x x


Yes, yes I am


----------



## Uriel

Ginger Ben said:


> I can send you a laminated one if that would be helpful??


no....but like the text i got the other day from a mate - I bet when you come - you look like a kid with downs syndrome trying to whistle??


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> I can send you a laminated one if that would be helpful??


Send him one of those iron on ones,then he can put it on the back of his Elvis hoody. The king on the front,the cnut on the back haha


----------



## Queenie

luther1 said:


> Don't pretend you're under 50 x


i'm doing a pretty good job though...

i think my mum had a metro. oh no... that was an allegro x x


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> Clomid is better on cycle than running it after for pct without aromasin to counter the sides. As i've retired my pen1s,i might not bother with anything


Hmm I know aus and others reckon this works well too. Mars and Hacks disagree quite strongly though. Still not sure really.


----------



## Uriel

interesting place to put a sub cut mt2 jab................epecially on queenie - i've seen her ass and you'll need a 3 inch green just to get through the hair pmsl


----------



## Ginger Ben

Uriel said:


> no....but like the text i got the other day from a mate - I bet when you come - you look like a kid with downs syndrome trying to whistle??


Pmsl ok where's the camera hidden in my house you cvnt!?!?


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> Hmm I know aus and others reckon this works well too. Mars and Hacks disagree quite strongly though. Still not sure really.


The thing is,there is no certified right or wrong way to run pct is there. Its all down to the individuals body. I only ever used to run nolva after,but when i'm strutting round the parish looking fcuking hench in a couple of months,i need to know that the old man will stand to attention should he get lured out of retirement. The hairdresser has got to see sence shortly ffs


----------



## Queenie

Uriel said:


> interesting place to put a sub cut mt2 jab................epecially on queenie - i've seen her ass and you'll need a 3 inch green just to get through the hair pmsl


'especially on queenie'... ba$tard lol x x


----------



## luther1

Uriel said:


> interesting place to put a sub cut mt2 jab................epecially on queenie - i've seen her ass and you'll need a 3 inch green just to get through the hair pmsl


And a John Deere 3540 with an 8 blade sythe on the back


----------



## Uriel

luther1 said:


> . The hairdresser has got to see sence shortly ffs


so how does dumping you effect your ability to get a woody?


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> The thing is,there is no certified right or wrong way to run pct is there. Its all down to the individuals body. *I only ever used to run nolva after*,but when i'm strutting round the parish looking fcuking hench in a couple of months,i need to know that the old man will stand to attention sured he get lured out of retirement. The hairdresser has got to see sence shortly ffs


That might explain why you lost all your gains? :rolleye: 

Tis true though it's person specific but there are thing that do work and things that don't. I'll see how I go and take advice nearer the time.


----------



## Uriel

RXQueenie said:


> 'especially on queenie'... ba$tard lol x x


if he shoots you with a harpoon on the arris from a whaler boat he stands a beter chance of getting some fuking med into your blood stream pmsl...........


----------



## Uriel

RXQueenie said:


> 'especially on queenie'... ba$tard lol x x


hanging with the dogs now bitch - quit yelping lol


----------



## luther1

Uriel said:


> so how does dumping you effect your ability to get a woody?


Not the old hairdresser,the stunner i took out the other Saturday. I'm still acting the gentleman at the moment,but i'm due to crack any minute


----------



## Queenie

Uriel said:


> if he shoots you with a harpoon on the arris from a whaler boat he stands a beter chance of getting some fuking med into your blood stream pmsl...........


fvck i really need to diet... and squat less  x x


----------



## Fatstuff

U lot got nothin better to do


----------



## Uriel

luther1 said:


> Not the old hairdresser,the stunner i took out the other Saturday. I'm still acting the gentleman at the moment,but i'm due to crack any minute


acting the cnut more like........take your beast out and put it in her hand half throbby next date - right in the hall of her house lol


----------



## luther1

Fatstuff said:


> U lot got nothin better to do


Well,i for one certainly haven't


----------



## luther1

Uriel said:


> acting the cnut more like........take your beast out and put it in her hand half throbby next date - right in the hall of her house lol


When i pick her up,or when i drop her off?


----------



## Uriel

luther1 said:


> Well,i for one certainly haven't


nor me - im in bed with you lot balanced on my belly lol


----------



## Uriel

luther1 said:


> When i pick her up,or when i drop her off?


both dude.......only she#ll have an idea of how sore her @rse is about to get second time lol (bit like you in thailand:whistling:...i did keep that text lol)


----------



## luther1

Uriel said:


> nor me - im in bed with you lot balanced on my belly lol


Thats exactly what i do,lie in bed,laptop on me abs. :thumb:


----------



## luther1

Uriel said:


> both dude.......only she#ll have an idea of how sore her @rse is about to get second time lol (bit like you in thailand:whistling:...i did keep that text lol)


Haha,that was a fcuking confession lol


----------



## Uriel

luther1 said:


> Thats exactly what i do,lie in bed,laptop on me abs. :thumb:


can you feel the heat off my dnp knob on your backs lol


----------



## Breda

luther1:2831568 said:


> Thats exactly what i do,lie in bed,laptop on me abs. :thumb:


You mean flab you deluded cnut


----------



## Uriel

Breda said:


> You mean flab you deluded cnut


yeah the fat cnut has a full pc, nibbles and 3 beers perched on his fuking 1 pack lol


----------



## Breda

Uriel:2831610 said:


> yeah the fat cnut has a full pc, nibbles and 3 beers perched on his fuking 1 pack lol


And an ash tray and yesterdays newspaper rolled up just incase he spots a fcukin ant crawling out of one of his many crevices the unwashed cnut


----------



## Uriel

anyone downloaded this Lana Del rey disc yet btw?

i could listen to her fuking voice all day with a lob on


----------



## Uriel

Breda said:


> And an ash tray and yesterdays newspaper rolled up just incase he spots a fcukin ant crawling out of one of his many crevices the unwashed cnut


yeah as he struggles to push his distended guts full of brown visceral fat out the way to free his cheasy tic tac sized knob, and one ball for a swifty off the cuff to our avatars - the dirty pervy gay cnut lol


----------



## Breda

Yea and the cnut is so weak he can't even grip his tiny dowel sized penis without gettin a forearm pump


----------



## Ginger Ben

Lol. Morning all off to hammer the wheels this morning. Have a good one everybody!


----------



## Queenie

Morning Ben! You too fella  x x


----------



## Ginger Ben

Right so an update today. Food so far -

Shake with 50g protein and some carbs pre wo

same post wo

7 eggs scrambled

Banana and a shake

Half a roast chicken, 2 fillets of salmon and some spicy cous cous

That will probably be it until dinner as out from 2:30 - 6 this afternoon at a launch party thing so might be nibbles but I will avoid unless they look really good! :laugh:


----------



## Ginger Ben

This mornings legs workout -

Warmed up - 5 mins XTrainer, loads of bw squats and some burpee type things I was shown to help losen hammies and get them warmed up

Leg Press - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] - volume was name of the game today and this worked well, had to crawl out of seat after last set!

Smith Calf Raises - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] - all toes out

Squats (with my new proper form still!) - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] - much better again this week, back straighter, A2G. Weight was fine I stopped each set when I felt form starting to go.

Leg Extensions - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] - all with a short pause at top of lift - hard!

Ab Crunch machine thingy - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

Pleased with it overall, really enjoyed it and will feel it tomorrow! It's hard mentally, reigning a lift in to work purely on form but I really think it's important especially on something like squats so I'm sticking with it and am looking forward to throwing up 160+'s with ease in due course! :thumbup1:


----------



## Guest

Ginger Ben said:


> This mornings legs workout -
> 
> Warmed up - 5 mins XTrainer, loads of bw squats and some burpee type things I was shown to help losen hammies and get them warmed up
> 
> Leg Press - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] - volume was name of the game today and this worked well, had to crawl out of seat after last set!
> 
> Smith Calf Raises - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] - all toes out
> 
> Squats (with my new proper form still!) - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] - much better again this week, back straighter, A2G. Weight was fine I stopped each set when I felt form starting to go.
> 
> Leg Extensions - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] - all with a short pause at top of lift - hard!
> 
> Ab Crunch machine thingy - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]
> 
> Pleased with it overall, really enjoyed it and will feel it tomorrow! It's hard mentally, reigning a lift in to work purely on form but I really think it's important especially on something like squats so I'm sticking with it and am looking forward to throwing up 160+'s with ease in due course! :thumbup1:


Nice one ben, nice load of reps on the presses! :thumb:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0B said:


> Nice one ben, nice load of reps on the presses! :thumb:


Cheers ROB, yes felt good mate, that's where my leg development will be forged for a while until I can get the squats going properly.

May do squats first next week once warmed up to see how I go with fresh legs but I fear ego will creep in if I do that and I'll chuck 140 on it and fvk it up. Maybe Better to do presses first as I'm too fvcked by then to go mad on the squat weight which is the point of what I'm doing!


----------



## Fatstuff

Nice, im building leg strength with trap bar deads atm, and just working on form with squat!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> Nice, im building leg strength with trap bar deads atm, and just working on form with squat!!


Good plan, how's it going?


----------



## Guest

Ginger Ben said:


> Cheers ROB, yes felt good mate, that's where my leg development will be forged for a while until I can get the squats going properly.
> 
> May do squats first next week once warmed up to see how I go with fresh legs but I fear ego will creep in if I do that and I'll chuck 140 on it and fvk it up. Maybe Better to do presses first as I'm too fvcked by then to go mad on the squat weight which is the point of what I'm doing!


Good plan mate, I do Squats once every 4 weeks tbh. Pressing all other times 

Nice work on the calfs to Ben :beer:


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> Good plan, how's it going?


Fine tbf, it tires the fcuk out of me as its either squatting or TBdeads every session, cns not used to it i guess. The boring bit is fcuking 20 minutes of stretching after every session lol!! But a mans gotta do what a mans gotta do


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0B said:


> Good plan mate, I do Squats once every 4 weeks tbh. Pressing all other times
> 
> Nice work on the calfs to Ben :beer:


Oh yes your knee is a bit dodgy isn't it? Makes sense to do it that way then


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:



> Fine tbf, it tires the fcuk out of me as its either squatting or TBdeads every session, cns not used to it i guess. The boring bit is fcuking 20 minutes of stretching after every session lol!! But a mans gotta do what a mans gotta do


Yeah that will be hard work, even when you get 'used' to it it's still hard! I squatted 3 times a week on SL5x5 and it really does fvck you up!

Hows the rest of it going, training wise?


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> Yeah that will be hard work, even when you get 'used' to it it's still hard! I squatted 3 times a week on SL5x5 and it really does fvck you up!
> 
> Hows the rest of it going, training wise?


Yeah all good, enjoying it, gyms much better equipped than the one i have been using, still havent told my mates that im leaving yet  especially after they followed me from fitness first to it!! oh well, they may follow me to this one:lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> Yeah all good, enjoying it, gyms much better equipped than the one i have been using, still havent told my mates that im leaving yet  especially after they followed me from fitness first to it!! oh well, they may follow me to this one:lol:


Good stuff, well if it's just as easy to get to then why not. Then they will benefit from a real gym too!


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> Good stuff, well if it's just as easy to get to then why not. Then they will benefit from a real gym too!


LOL, dont get me wrong, the gym we been using is much better than FF and that, but its trying to be a bit of everything all at once - its got lots of cardio, got a power rack and freeweights, got some of them ring things that u hang up and dangle off, a big tyre to flip, 2 smith machines - its a bit of a jack of all trades lol. whereas matts gyms got loads of strength orientated stuff, PL and strongman and load of decent machines, and less cardio stuff - the right idea imo.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> LOL, dont get me wrong, the gym we been using is much better than FF and that, but its trying to be a bit of everything all at once - its got lots of cardio, got a power rack and freeweights, got some of them ring things that u hang up and dangle off, a big tyre to flip, 2 smith machines - its a bit of a jack of all trades lol. whereas matts gyms got loads of strength orientated stuff, PL and strongman and load of decent machines, and less cardio stuff - the right idea imo.


lol, fair enough, as long as it's got what you want for the purposes you need then it's all good. Sounds a bit like my place, we have a full on free weights room with a squat rack, power cage, smith etc etc then upstairs is a cardio room (with a live DJ after 6pm!!) a boxing ring and an MMA cage!


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> lol, fair enough, as long as it's got what you want for the purposes you need then it's all good. Sounds a bit like my place, we have a full on free weights room with a squat rack, power cage, smith etc etc then upstairs is a cardio room (with a live DJ after 6pm!!) a boxing ring and an MMA cage!


yeah this has got a sports hall with half of it converted into mma, with punch bags, boxing ring, mma cage and some more weights and sparring mat thingy, also monkey bars lol - but its a small gym really and its just packed with lots of everything, but little of everything aswell, if u get me.


----------



## Fatstuff

plus the owner is anal about everything being clean (no chalk etc) no towel no training, heaven forbid u dont put the 5kg weights back in their place lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> yeah this has got a sports hall with half of it converted into mma, with punch bags, boxing ring, mma cage and some more weights and sparring mat thingy, also monkey bars lol - but its a small gym really and its just packed with lots of everything, but little of everything aswell, *if u get me.*


Yeh I gets ya blud.

Basically trying to maximise their potential membership base by offering something for everybody. That's fine for most people tbf then once you want to specialise (if at all) you can find somewhere that is more in tune with what you want to do like Matt's place. Nice to have the choice! I just went for the one over the road from my office, turned out it was really good! :laugh:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> plus the owner is anal about everything being clean (*no chalk* etc) no towel no training, heaven forbid u dont put the 5kg weights back in their place lol


GAY!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Brief update, legs hurt, stomach full, rest day tomorrow, chest and tris Friday, chilli made for tomorrow. 

However! Just seen that the old el paso chilli powder mix I like contains 9g of salt per pack! That's fvcking outrageous and tomorrow will be the last time I munch that for a while! Salty cvnts!!


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Brief update, legs hurt, stomach full, rest day tomorrow, chest and tris Friday, chilli made for tomorrow.
> 
> However! Just seen that the old el paso chilli powder mix I like contains 9g of salt per pack! That's fvcking outrageous and tomorrow will be the last time I munch that for a while! Salty cvnts!!


fcuk that stuff mate, just get some fresh tomatoes and some good chilli powder , some good herbs and make your own sauce..

that ,much salt will bloat you up like a fcukin zeppelin !!!


----------



## Uriel

yeah make your own fresh chilli you lazy gunger cnut - its pi55 easy


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> fcuk that stuff mate, just get some fresh tomatoes and some good chilli powder , some good herbs and make your own sauce..
> 
> that ,much salt will bloat you up like a fcukin zeppelin !!!


Yeah it's getting the elbow from now on. Used it as it's easy and nice but fvck that much salt!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Uriel said:


> yeah make your own fresh chilli you lazy gunger cnut - its pi55 easy


Gunger??? Sausage fingered cnut!


----------



## Uriel

Ginger Ben said:


> Gunger??? Sausage fingered cnut!


thats righ bitch - youd love a couple wedged in your fuking rusty bullet hole too...

Ant way - more important things..........i am going to get the word "sharted" into anofficial e-mail tomoorw un noticed lol......


----------



## Ginger Ben

Uriel said:


> thats righ bitch - youd love a couple wedged in your fuking rusty bullet hole too...
> 
> Ant way - more important things..........i am going to get the word "sharted" into anofficial e-mail tomoorw un noticed lol......


Well now you mention it...

Lol good plan. Will need proof though or you know what happens....


----------



## luther1

Uriel said:


> thats righ bitch - youd love a couple wedged in your fuking rusty bullet hole too...
> 
> Ant way - more important things..........i am going to get the word "sharted" into anofficial e-mail tomoorw un noticed lol......


Go on youtube you cnut and type in 'along came polly sharted' and watch the scene where he said it,its fcuking hilarious,shame for you it was funny 10 years ago

Actually type in 'i just sharted' ,its a better clip


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> Go on youtube you cnut and type in 'along came polly sharted' and watch the scene where he said it,its fcuking hilarious,shame for you it was funny 10 years ago
> 
> Actually type in 'i just sharted' ,its a better clip


Where would we be without your input luther lol X


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fvck me sideways it's cold!!! Rest day today. Had a shake first thing. On train in to office now where I'll have some eggs and a banana.

Am down 3 lbs since Monday and the start of my slightly lower calorie routine. Just shows how much water I retain on higher carbs. Higher for me still only around 150g a day!

Never going to be a 400g of carbs a day man on a bulk!!! 

Still, I have decided that weight is irrelevant for me. I want a leaner look with good strength and good muscle mass and that will come at whatever weight it comes at. Once I'm there I'll worry about adding more mass. So I guess this is more of a recomp than a bulk now and certainly isn't a cut.


----------



## luther1

here you go


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> here you go


Embedding hasn't worked, but top marks for effort, funny clip


----------



## luther1

Works on mine Benjy if you re click


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> Works on mine Benjy if you re click


Just takes me to youtube site. can watch it but not in the post window. No biggy, I know you silver surfers aren't as au feit with technology as us young guns :lol:


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> Just takes me to youtube site. can watch it but not in the post window. No biggy, I know you silver surfers aren't as au feit with technology as us young guns :lol:


Thats what i meant. Now STFU and go on a cut


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> Thats what i meant. Now STFU and go on a cut


lol cnut! 3lbs down from Monday biatch without even really trying, blessed with gingenetics you see....!


----------



## Guest

Ginger Ben said:


> lol cnut! 3lbs down from Monday biatch without even really trying, blessed with gingenetics you see....!


Nice work Ben!

You'll soon be a strong, lean mofo!


----------



## Breda

Tbf Ben I think you've made the right decision... You're already holding a good amount of size, now time to lose so bf and reveal what you have.

It's hard not to get caught up in scale weight and numbers but in reality it means fcuk all... What you look like is what matters and the mirror doesn't lie


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0B said:


> Nice work Ben!
> 
> You'll soon be a strong, lean mofo!


Cheers mate, bring on the abs! pmsl


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> Tbf Ben I think you've made the right decision... You're already holding a good amount of size, now time to lose so bf and reveal what you have.
> 
> It's hard not to get caught up in scale weight and numbers but in reality it means fcuk all... What you look like is what matters and the mirror doesn't lie


Cheers bro, I agree. I got caught up chasing size for the sake of size but as Luther wisely said (which surprised me...) 15 stone lean is better than 16 stone and messy in this game. Operation "get leaner" has commenced!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Food so far today (it was so nice I took a picture)

Double shake first thing (just protein, no oats or pb)

4 eggs scrambled on 2 wholemeal bread, low fat soft cheese and smoked salmon :thumb:



Breakfast of champions!


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> Food so far today (it was so nice I took a picture)
> 
> Double shake first thing (just protein, no oats or pb)
> 
> 4 eggs scrambled on 2 wholemeal bread, low fat soft cheese and smoked salmon :thumb:
> 
> View attachment 74408
> 
> 
> *Breakfast of champions*!


Have you got a lodger then?


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> Have you got a lodger then?


No I'm the winner in my house! :cool2:


----------



## Ginger Ben

lunch - chilli (the salty one as discussed last night!) - half now half later so 250g mince, half a tin of kidney beans, half (roughly) of each of the following - onion, courgette, red pepper, green pepper, carrot, mushrooms (I put 2 big field ones in it).

Oh and 4.5g of salt mg:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Had about two thirds of the remaining half of chilli earlier so prob 175g beef mince and all the veg.

Dinner is steak with more mixed veg and a couple of fried eggs! :thumb:


----------



## Breda

How many kcals is the u supposedly recompin cnut


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> How many kcals is the u supposedly recompin cnut


Errr based on previous calculations I'll come in a shade over 3000 I reckon.

Breakfast was about 700

Shake was 250

Nuts about 200

Chilli not sure but under 1000 as didn't eat all of it so I've got about 800 or so to play with for dinner and a pre bed shake. So will be a fraction over.

However I've got my stag this weekend so will be a weekend of carnage so it's all on hold diet wise from 1pm tomorrow until 12pm Sunday afternoon!


----------



## Queenie

Stag do?? Wow hope u have a great one!

Youve worked hard on your diet recently, and it's good for the body to have a break  just get straight back on it on Monday x x


----------



## flinty90

yeah have a good stag do mate , thanks for the invite you ginger pr1ck . hope you get stripped naked and tied to a lampost , then a hungry dog comes and bites your fcukin chipolata off !!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Lol thanks guys yeah I hope it will be a good one and one that I'll survive!! 

Haha sorry flinty, you can come to my birthday if you'd like to? 

Got Monday off but carnage will stop Sunday morning so should recover Sunday with good food and the sofa for company then gym Monday morning to get me right back on it.

But first I need to destroy chest and tris tomorrow and they are getting it hard and heavy the cnuts!


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol thanks guys yeah I hope it will be a good one and one that I'll survive!!
> 
> Haha sorry flinty, you can come to my birthday if you'd like to?
> 
> Got Monday off but carnage will stop Sunday morning so should recover Sunday with good food and the sofa for company then gym Monday morning to get me right back on it.
> 
> But first I need to destroy chest and tris tomorrow and they are getting it hard and heavy the cnuts!


have a good one mate


----------



## Queenie

Just received a hard slap on the ar$e.

Thanks Ben x x


----------



## Uriel

wow ben - is it one of those cicvil doos to a ginger man or is there a chance you will breed and spread the ginger germ???

just stick to the fist hole from the back of the neck and keep the red hair rare lol

(have a good stagg do mate and i hope your marriage is a good one..........i'm sure some are)


----------



## Ginger Ben

RXQueenie said:


> Just received a hard slap on the ar$e.
> 
> Thanks Ben x x


Pmsl! You're welcome!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Uriel said:


> wow ben - is it one of those cicvil doos to a ginger man or is there a chance you will breed and spread the ginger germ???
> 
> just stick to the fist hole from the back of the neck and keep the red hair rare lol
> 
> (have a good stagg do mate and i hope your marriage is a good one..........i'm sure some are)


There's a very real chance I'll breed and spread my genetic eliteness further I'm afraid! 

Thanks mate I hope so too and I'm as sure as I can be that it will be.


----------



## TrainingwithMS

Love stag weekends!!!

Have a good one or a bad one in terms of liver damage and hopefully some of it is suitable for sharing with the board next week


----------



## Ginger Ben

TrainingwithMS said:


> Love stag weekends!!!
> 
> Have a good one or a bad one in terms of liver damage and hopefully some of it is suitable for sharing with the board next week


Cheers buddy I'll report back as much as I'm allowed in here. Rest can go in the MA


----------



## luther1

Sounds like it could get messy,and i'm not taliking lionel


----------



## Breda

Have a good stag u cnut. Make sure you get some pics for the lads


----------



## Ginger Ben

Cheers lads will do my best!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning all and quite a chilly one it is too!

Off to the gym to do the damage for the day. Will post session later on. Have a good one!


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Morning all and quite a chilly one it is too!
> 
> Off to the gym to do the damage for the day. Will post session later on. Have a good one!


Fcukin smash it bro !!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> Fcukin smash it bro !!!


Thanks mate I'm psyched for this one!!

You too! Have a good day


----------



## Guest

Ginger Ben said:


> Thanks mate I'm psyched for this one!!
> 
> You too! Have a good day


Hope it was a good one Ben!!!

50's for reps??!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0B said:


> Hope it was a good one Ben!!!
> 
> 50's for reps??!!


Thanks mate - yes it was! :thumb:

Warm Up - usual stuff

Inc DB Bench Press - ([email protected]), [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] -P muther fvcking B! - pyramiding

Decline BB Bench - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] - pyramiding

Dips - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] - pyramiding

Flat DB Flys - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

Superset Tricep Cable Press Downs straight Bar - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

Superset Press Ups Wide Hands - 15, 10, 10

Final blast on Seated Chest Press - [email protected] - got to 10 then was rest pause in blasts of 2 reps for last 10 - totally shot to fvck!!


----------



## Guest

Ginger Ben said:


> Thanks mate - yes it was! :thumb:
> 
> Warm Up - usual stuff
> 
> Inc DB Bench Press - ([email protected]), [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] -P muther fvcking B! - pyramiding
> 
> Decline BB Bench - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] - pyramiding
> 
> Dips - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] - pyramiding
> 
> Flat DB Flys - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]
> 
> Superset Tricep Cable Press Downs straight Bar - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]
> 
> Superset Press Ups Wide Hands - 15, 10, 10
> 
> Final blast on Seated Chest Press - [email protected] - got to 10 then was rest pause in blasts of 2 reps for last 10 - totally shot to fvck!!


BOOM!! Mate that's awesome!

You'll be past those 50's in no time 

Nice finish with the blast 

How did it feel on them...?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Felt good thanks mate, was really pleased to get 10 good ones (no spotter so all me) last 2 were hard and a bit wobbly but still full ROM. Really enjoyed the session and the blast at the end was good just to get some blood in to the chest and arms. Got really hard pump too so guess test is kicking in nicely too. :thumb:


----------



## Breda

you cnut!!! 50's for 10, you're a strong mofo bro

How do your joints feel on 50's mate cos i dont feel mt wrist could take more than 40 at the minute


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> you cnut!!! 50's for 10, you're a strong mofo bro
> 
> How do your joints feel on 50's mate cos i dont feel mt wrist could take more than 40 at the minute


pmsl thanks mate was really pleased, have progressed well strength wise since stopping dbol so must mean new test is working and also perhaps there was a bit of good stuff in the old test too.

All feels fine to be honest. I warm up well and don't find any pain in wrists or elbows.


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Breda said:


> you cnut!!! 50's for 10, you're a strong mofo bro
> 
> How do your joints feel on 50's mate cos i dont feel mt wrist could take more than 40 at the minute


my tendons on both arms at the elbow joint have been f*cked ever since i did 50's, dont think ill be doing them again until im on gear arms just cant take it

good workout there ben, i love pyramiding it worked well for me for 6 months or so


----------



## Ginger Ben

Afghan said:


> my tendons on both arms at the elbow joint have been f*cked ever since i did 50's, dont think ill be doing them again until im on gear arms just cant take it
> 
> good workout there ben, i love pyramiding it worked well for me for 6 months or so


Thanks mate, yeah enjoyed this one. Haven't really gone in to a session witha view of pyramiding for a while, sometimes I just end up doing it anyway but it seemed to go well today so will do it for a few more weeks on other musle groups too and see how it goes.


----------



## Breda

i always pyramid sets tbh and find it works well as you can work throough the rep ranges


----------



## Ginger Ben

So I survived that evening unharmed other than the hangover. Fvcking jagermeister makes your heart pound the next day!!

Off to make a tea then to cafe for full belly buster brekkie! Can't wait for a k pudding, nige's thread got me really hungry!!

Laters dudes and dudette (that'd you queenie). Will report back soon.


----------



## Fatstuff

gd lad


----------



## Guest

Oi Ginger Nuts!

You should be bladdered by now! Doing gun shots at every opportunity possible, a few arm wrestles and I bet some tit has asked you what you can bench!


----------



## Queenie

R0B said:


> Oi Ginger Nuts!
> 
> You should be bladdered by now! Doing gun shots at every opportunity possible, a few arm wrestles and I bet some tit has asked you what you can bench!


i want some gun shots from you  x x


----------



## Guest

RXQueenie said:


> i want some gun shots from you  x x


Bang bang!


----------



## Queenie

R0B said:


> Bang bang!


haha i'll give u some grenade shots back :lol: x x


----------



## Guest

RXQueenie said:


> haha i'll give u some grenade shots back :lol: x x


Thanks!

Have a missile up your ar5e 

xx


----------



## Queenie

R0B said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Have a missile up your ar5e
> 
> xx


again?? x x


----------



## Guest

RXQueenie said:


> again?? x x


Go on then  x


----------



## Ginger Ben

So pleased I took today off work!! Great weekend followed by the worse nights sleep of my life last night. Toxins sweating out of me and far too many stimulants in my system so my brain was racing. Horrible. By stimulants I mean red bull btw!

All ok now just have that empty hollow hungover feeling and need food!!!

Hope all's well will catch up with you guys soon.


----------



## Queenie

Ginger Ben said:


> So pleased I took today off work!! Great weekend followed by the worse nights sleep of my life last night. Toxins sweating out of me and far too many stimulants in my system so my brain was racing. Horrible. By stimulants I mean red bull btw!
> 
> All ok now just have that empty hollow hungover feeling and need food!!!
> 
> Hope all's well will catch up with you guys soon.


welcome back blondie  glad you had a great weekend.

go and have a big eat x x


----------



## Guest

Ginger Ben said:


> So pleased I took today off work!! Great weekend followed by the worse nights sleep of my life last night. Toxins sweating out of me and far too many stimulants in my system so my brain was racing. Horrible. By stimulants I mean red bull btw!
> 
> All ok now just have that empty hollow hungover feeling and need food!!!
> 
> Hope all's well will catch up with you guys soon.


Eaaaaaaaaaat!

Hope it was a good one Benjamin :thumb:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Cheers guys yeah was really good but feel rough as now. Had a brilliant mass snowball fight in Leicester Square Saturday night. Loads of random groups of people just pelting each other was really good fun.

Ended up in roadhouse in covent garden now that's a good night out! Amazing band and a lot of sambuca and jagermeister!


----------



## flinty90

back on it hard today then bro ???


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> back on it hard today then bro ???


Hard on the sleep I reckon!


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> back on it hard today then bro ???


Trying mate today is feeding up day as best i can and back at gym tomorrow morning for a shoulder session.

Jab in the morning too which will be 3rd week of the real stuff!


----------



## Guest

Ginger Ben said:


> Trying mate today is feeding up day as best i can and back at gym tomorrow morning for a shoulder session.
> 
> Jab in the morning too which will be 3rd week of the real stuff!


Good lad!!

Smash the boulders to pieces


----------



## Ginger Ben

Gym fail this morning, felt rough last night and have woken up with a head full of cold and throat feeling like I've swallowed razor blades. Hoping to feel better by tomorrow as I can't train Thursday as away for a meeting! Fvck it though, doesn't hurt to have a bit of enforced rest now and again but it is annoying whilst on cycle as want to make the most of it.

Either way even after a weekend on the toot with rubbish food intake I look leaner, harder and fuller than before?!?! Result!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Also, zero appetite. Forcing it down currently, thank god for shakes!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Slightly dirty lunch as felt I needed to get some calories in to fight this farking cold. Had a 10oz sirloin with a few chips, couple of onion rings and a grilled mushroom. Feeling better! :thumbup1:

Will be healthy for rest of day now and then hopefully well enough to thrash shoulders tomorrow morning!


----------



## flinty90

let this be a lesson to you,, dont go on weekend benders , its bad for your health . stay in and take steroids instead lol !!!


----------



## Breda

flinty90:2849852 said:


> let this be a lesson to you,, dont go on weekend benders , its bad for your health . stay in and take steroids instead lol !!!


Agreed

But if it makes you feel better about yourself I haven't been to the gym since Thursday and have eaten chips, burgers and crumbles everyday.

I'm diein to get my ass home and get back into the swing of things


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> let this be a lesson to you,, dont go on weekend benders , its bad for your health . stay in and take steroids instead lol !!!


lol, you speak the truth wise Flinty. I banged 2ml in this morning as it happens! Hit a vein first time as blood in barrel when aspirated so whipped it out, changed pin and bosh, job done.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> Agreed
> 
> But if it makes you feel better about yourself I haven't been to the gym since Thursday and have eaten chips, burgers and crumbles everyday.
> 
> I'm diein to get my ass home and get back into the swing of things


You know what mate I think unless you have the steely resolve of a pro then us mortals are always going to have wobbles or just periods of a few days when you just think fvck it, a couple of days off won't kill me. As long as you can get back in to it that's the key.

I am gagging to hit the gym tomorrow and am pi55ed off I couldn't go today so it all starts again from now!

Where are you then mate? Extended pussy patrol holiday somewhere near Coventry??? :thumbup1:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sit rep - still feeling [email protected], going to head home, eat something large (chicken and veg) and then go to bed. Hopefully be back on form tomorrow. Even 85% will do at least then I will be able to train and not make myself feel worse. I know some people train through a cold but for me it always makes me feel worse so no point forcing it.


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> You know what mate I think unless you have the *steely resolve of a pro* then us mortals are always going to have wobbles or just periods of a few days when you just think fvck it, a couple of days off won't kill me. As long as you can get back in to it that's the key.
> 
> I am gagging to hit the gym tomorrow and am pi55ed off I couldn't go today so it all starts again from now!
> 
> Where are you then mate? Extended pussy patrol holiday somewhere near Coventry??? :thumbup1:


Thats the difference between you lot and me and Uriel


----------



## luther1

Hope you feel better as soon as though Benjy,nothing worse than being ill during a cycle when all you want to do is train and eat


----------



## Fatstuff

Mate, i feel as sh1t as u , havent trained since monday and im chomping at the bit, been trying to get my car sorted and its been so stressful its untrue - yesterday was a fail day on my diet aswell, mrs done me ..... wait for this ...... toad in the hole and potatoes, i was mortified, i had to cook a big chicken breast joint thing from asda 90g protein just to feel a bit better, have hardly slept and im on nights tonight. and i am full in the know that im going out on the 11th to drink again - been a bit down tbh!!! Anyway  hope u feel better soon lol


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> Thats the difference between you lot and me and Uriel


LICKY LICK BUM LICK ooh uriel we are so great ...

heres a pic of luther also apprciating sureno before he fcuked off


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> Thats the difference between you lot and me and Uriel


haha just cos you're mates with him, doesn't mean you're like him..... :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> Mate, i feel as sh1t as u , havent trained since monday and im chomping at the bit, been trying to get my car sorted and its been so stressful its untrue - yesterday was a fail day on my diet aswell, mrs done me ..... wait for this ...... toad in the hole and potatoes, i was mortified, i had to cook a big chicken breast joint thing from asda 90g protein just to feel a bit better, have hardly slept and im on nights tonight. and i am full in the know that im going out on the 11th to drink again - been a bit down tbh!!! Anyway  hope u feel better soon lol


Cheers mate, I'm sure things will perk up soon, tis but a temporary bump in the road to greatness!! :thumb:

You'll be ok mate, things always turn around quick enough!


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> LICKY LICK BUM LICK ooh uriel we are so great ...
> 
> heres a pic of luther also apprciating sureno before he fcuked off


You total cnut! pmsl


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> Cheers mate, I'm sure things will perk up soon, tis but a temporary bump in the road to greatness!! :thumb:
> 
> You'll be ok mate, things always turn around quick enough!


yeah im sure it is mate, i always get stressed when car stuff goes wrong, it really p1sses me off!!


----------



## luther1

If i was licking his bum he'd have a raging hard on,not a semi


----------



## Breda

Yea mate you could say its been an extended holiday near coventry. Shes starting to come between me and my training so shes got to go


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> Yea mate you could say its been an extended holiday near coventry. Shes starting to come between me and my training so shes got to go


Fair enough. Bum conquered so little worth staying around for anyway now. Onwards!


----------



## Breda

Ginger [URL=Ben:2851021]Ben:2851021[/URL] said:


> Fair enough. Bum conquered so little worth staying around for anyway now. Onwards!


Yes mate exactly, mission complete! Time to get training hard again


----------



## Ginger Ben

No gym again this morning. Set alarm to get up in time and felt rough as. Coughing my lungs up and generally not well.

Can't go tomorrow as I'm away so hoping to hit it hard Friday and then either Saturday or Sunday or maybe all 3!

Will have had a week off by Friday which is annoying but not too bad I guess. First full week off in about 8 months so probably needed it.

Cutting kcals back a bit whilst off as figured I don't need as many whilst not training. Protein still at 300g a day though to feed the gear along with good range of fats and carbs just not my usual amount.

Don't have the appetite at the moment either so it's easy to do.

Have a good one everybody. Hit it hard!


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> No gym again this morning. Set alarm to get up in time and felt rough as. Coughing my lungs up and generally not well.
> 
> Can't go tomorrow as I'm away so hoping to hit it hard Friday and then either Saturday or Sunday or maybe all 3!
> 
> Will have had a week off by Friday which is annoying but not too bad I guess. First full week off in about 8 months so probably needed it.
> 
> Cutting kcals back a bit whilst off as figured I don't need as many whilst not training. Protein still at 300g a day though to feed the gear along with good range of fats and carbs just not my usual amount.
> 
> Don't have the appetite at the moment either so it's easy to do.
> 
> Have a good one everybody. Hit it hard!


Well fcuk this mate , one weekend away on it and a whole week of training missed... i know it was a special weekend for you mate but i would seriously consider not doing that again for a few months dude lol...

on the other side of the coin i have already had 3 great sessions in gym since saturday, Food has been absolutely bang on the nail , and i feel good.. off to train back tonight lol...

hope you get your head round it soon bro !!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> Well fcuk this mate , one weekend away on it and a whole week of training missed... i know it was a special weekend for you mate but i would seriously consider not doing that again for a few months dude lol...
> 
> on the other side of the coin i have already had 3 great sessions in gym since saturday, Food has been absolutely bang on the nail , and i feel good.. off to train back tonight lol...
> 
> hope you get your head round it soon bro !!!


I know it's sh1t isn't it. It's not the weekend thats caused it though its the bloody cold I've caught that has knocked me sideways a bit. I imagine my defenses were low from the weekend however and there is a lot of illness going around the office at the moment.

glad things are going so well mate, really pleased to hear it. I thought I saw you use the "n" word in a post a few days ago and thought you might be having a wobble but all seems to be back on course now.

I'll be alright mate, the will is there but the body is saying no at the moment. I can live with that because as soon as I'm able I'm hitting it harder than ever. This gear is kicking in nicely now too, got a constant pump and harder feeling muscles all over, looking leaner but not lost weight. All seems good, just need to get to the gym now to smash it all to bits! :thumbup1:


----------



## Breda

Lazy cnut

I'm training tonight, No fcuker is stopping me... I'm eating right today, no fcuker is stopping me!!

Will be doing push, pull, legs for the remainder of the week just to ease my way back into it


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> Lazy cnut
> 
> I'm training tonight, No fcuker is stopping me... I'm eating right today, no fcuker is stopping me!!
> 
> Will be doing push, pull, legs for the remainder of the week just to ease my way back into it


good on you mate, you'll hit it hard after a good rest! I'm smashing it on Friday then will go Saturday too I expect. Will take a dose of full blown AIDS to stop me going Friday!

Just ordered a few green powders and other bits and bobs from MyProtein. Following Empire Boys example to some extent and going to add a few grams of greens to my morning shake to help with BP, Cholesterol, energy levels and general well being especially whilst on cycle.

Also got a box of cookies, almond butter and instant oats! :thumbup1:


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


> good on you mate, you'll hit it hard after a good rest! I'm smashing it on Friday then will go Saturday too I expect. Will take a dose of full blown AIDS to stop me going Friday!
> 
> Just ordered a few green powders and other bits and bobs from MyProtein. Following Empire Boys example to some extent and going to add a few grams of greens to my morning shake to help with BP, Cholesterol, energy levels and general well being especially whilst on cycle.
> 
> Also got a box of cookies, almond butter and instant oats! :thumbup1:


You need to get back at it bro and stop all this procastinating!!!

What are these greens speak of mate might be worth investing in

MP instant oats are spot on and so are their cookies but just a bit expensive to be a staple in my cupboard


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> You need to get back at it bro and stop all this procastinating!!!
> 
> What are these greens speak of mate might be worth investing in
> 
> MP instant oats are spot on and so are their cookies but just a bit expensive to be a staple in my cupboard


yeah I know I do but I physically can't get to the gym now until Friday so it will just have to wait unfortunately.

They are alfafa powder, wheatgrass powder and chlorella powder. Meant to taste rank but mix them in a shake and they are g2g. They contain a huge amount of vits, mins and essential nutrients for optimising human systems. They also detox you from free radicals, lower BP and reduce cholesterol. Bit like an all in one super supplement for overall health. Good when running AAS as things like BP and cholesterol can be raised of course.

Not cheap at about £65 for the three but that will last months so overall it's not too bad.

Yeah looking forward to trying the cookies and the oats I just wanted to try for convenience so I dont have to get the blender fired up at 5:45am on gym days which is a pain in the ****! I'll use normal oats on non gym days to spread the cost.


----------



## Breda

Those greens sound half decent but i'm tight so wont be shelling out £65 a month for the cnuts... fcuk that!!!

Will be interesting to see if you notice any difference from them tho, suppose without any bloods you wont know if they are working for definate

Where do you buy the from out of interest?

If you get the 5kg oats and just add to shakes that should last you a good while, the cookies are nice but would see them more of a treat at almost £1.50 a pop, not an everyday thing


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> Those greens sound half decent but i'm tight so wont be shelling out £65 a month for the cnuts... fcuk that!!!
> 
> Will be interesting to see if you notice any difference from them tho, suppose without any bloods you wont know if they are working for definate
> 
> Where do you buy the from out of interest?
> 
> If you get the 5kg oats and just add to shakes that should last you a good while, the cookies are nice but would see them more of a treat at almost £1.50 a pop, not an everyday thing


Month*s* not a month you ar5e. The most expensive was the chlorella and that about £32 for 500g but you only need 4g or so a day so over 3 months supply.

I think the signs will be just a better mood, more energy naturally, better stamina, recovery etc. Impossible to tell about cholesterol and bp without testing but they are tried and tested so can assume they will do something. I do like the idea of an easy to consume shot of superfoods to get all vits and mins you need in one hit. Less need to worry about fruit and veg then although I'll still eat it as I like it but won't need to worry about getting 5 a day etc.

Yeah the cookies are def a treat at the price they are. More for convenience to chuck in my pocket when I go out for the day at the weekend or driving a couple of hours, that sort of thing.

Or in reality, heating one up in the microwave and chucking a skiny cow ice cream on top of it as FatStuff recommended! That sounds properly good! :thumb:


----------



## Ginger Ben

The greens are from MP too.


----------



## Breda

I will be odering some with my next order from MP

Thanks for the heads up


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> I will be odering some with my next order from MP
> 
> Thanks for the heads up


Have a read up and see what you think but I reckon it's worth a punt for a few months. I've spent more on sh1tty test boosters over the years that do nothing, at least these plants are legit, pharma grade plants! :laugh:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Appetite returned now and had a good day food wise. Not 100% but better. Should be 90% tomorrow and g2g Friday.

Bloody day of meetings in Amazingstoke tomorrow though.....


----------



## Ginger Ben

Feeling better today. Not 100% but can at least speak albeit in husky tones.

Am eating well. So far had

Bulk shake (70g protein, 70g oats and 2 tablespoons pb)

6 whole eggs scrambled

Two chicken breasts with rice in a spicy Moroccan style sauce that I made (tomatoes, cinnamon, onion, garlic, raisins and almonds)

Not in usual office so can't scoff at 4pm so will have extra protein shake with dinner to make up for it.

Gym tomorrow shoulders on the cards but might do back and bis instead ad shoulders Saturday.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Beef hula hoops

That is all


----------



## Fatstuff

yay, cars fixed, managed to get to gym, last night of work and my bellys full of nutritious munch, im in a better mood


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> yay, cars fixed, managed to get to gym, last night of work and my bellys full of nutritious munch, im in a better mood


Good work fella. Gym tomorrow for me come hell or high water!

Eaten well today and feel well rested


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> Good work fella. Gym tomorrow for me come hell or high water!
> 
> Eaten well today and feel well rested


That's good, I might go tomorrow as well fcuk it!!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Well it seems a week out of the gym despite drinking heavilly and being ill for a lot of it has done me good as I hit 2 PB's this morning!! :bounce:

(clearly its the test kicking in but shhh, that doesn't count!!)

Weighted Chin Ups - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] - PB for reps at 15kg

Seated Hammer Strength Close Grip Row - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] - done isolaterally

Dead Lifts - ([email protected], [email protected]), [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] - PB! Finally pulled a 200, felt good and lowered it under control.

Close Grip Pull Downs - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

Lying EZ Bar Cable Curls - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] (stack), drop set to [email protected] drop set to [email protected] drop set to [email protected]

Really enjoyed that and chuffed with how it felt give a week out etc. Bring on the next session!


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Well it seems a week out of the gym despite drinking heavilly and being ill for a lot of it has done me good as I hit 2 PB's this morning!! :bounce:
> 
> (clearly its the test kicking in but shhh, that doesn't count!!)
> 
> Weighted Chin Ups - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] - PB for reps at 15kg
> 
> Seated Hammer Strength Close Grip Row - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] - done isolaterally
> 
> Dead Lifts - ([email protected], [email protected]), [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] - PB! Finally pulled a 200, felt good and lowered it under control.
> 
> Close Grip Pull Downs - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]
> 
> Lying EZ Bar Cable Curls - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] (stack), drop set to [email protected] drop set to [email protected] drop set to [email protected]
> 
> Really enjoyed that and chuffed with how it felt give a week out etc. Bring on the next session!


Very strong mate, your p1ssing all over me now bro !!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> Very strong mate, your p1ssing all over me now bro !!!


Thanks Flinty, not sure about that tho mate, pretty sure you'd hammer me on a lot of things! Good to see we are both in the groove though, that's what counts. :thumbup1:


----------



## Ginger Ben

The (cheat) lunch of champions! Large pulled pork fajita from a place up here called Tortilla. Bloody lovely!

Large wrap, loads of fresh pulled pork, black beans, sauted peppers and onions, hot sauce, cheese and lettuce. :drool:

And to be fair theres nothing really wrong with anything in it either! Probably a bit high in salt but that's it. Still I worked hard this morning, I earned it! :innocent:


----------



## flinty90

MMMMM pulled pork, you b4stard im hungry now lol...

i have got a salad, with 2 boiled eggs and a tin of tuna for lunch, just had a double scoop protein shake (with water) and just set fire to all the history i have removed and sorted from my drawers lol !!!


----------



## Breda

I love pulled pork, haven't had any for a while tho... bit salty as you say but limit salts throughout the rest of the day and all will be well

Glad to see you training again man... i've slacked hard this week, trained once.... Tonight i'm smashin fcuk outa my back as punishment


----------



## Mr_Morocco

looks like a good session there ben, im off to do biceps inabit then straight to my m8's takeaway for rice n peas, jerk chicken and coco bread :thumb:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Afghan said:


> looks like a good session there ben, im off to do biceps inabit then straight to my m8's takeaway for rice n peas, jerk chicken and coco bread :thumb:


Make sure you hog that squat rack big fella! :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> MMMMM pulled pork, you b4stard im hungry now lol...
> 
> i have got a salad, with 2 boiled eggs and a tin of tuna for lunch, just had a double scoop protein shake (with water) and just set fire to all the history i have removed and sorted from my drawers lol !!!


haha sorry mate, was bloody good! I've got very plain chicken and veg tonight so thought I could push the boat out on lunch a bit. Got some chicken and rice for about 4ish too.

Clean drawers are good drawers! :laugh:


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Ginger Ben said:


> Make sure you hog that squat rack big fella! :lol:


i was planning on going dressed up like im going out, put the old sunglass's on then walk in and do 5 reps of bicep curls in the squat rack then walk out, what you reckon?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> I love pulled pork, haven't had any for a while tho... bit salty as you say but limit salts throughout the rest of the day and all will be well
> 
> Glad to see you training again man... i've slacked hard this week, trained once.... Tonight i'm smashin fcuk outa my back as punishment


Yeah that's what I thought, been fvck all in anything else I've eaten today so it's not so bad.

My cookies have arrived, one of them is getting nailed with a nice cup of tea later this afternoon!

Cheers man, really pleased with how it went and enjoyed it a lot! Shoulders are taking it hard either tomorrow or Sunday depending on time but aiming for tomorrow. Enjoy the back session, one of my favourites to train.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Afghan said:


> i was planning on going dressed up like im going out, put the old sunglass's on then walk in and do 5 reps of bicep curls in the squat rack then walk out, what you reckon?


I reckon that actually IS what you were going to do and now you're trying to make a joke out of it.......


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> I reckon that actually IS what you ALWAYS do and now you're a joke lol ......


AGREED lol


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Ginger Ben said:


> I reckon that actually IS what you were going to do and now you're trying to make a joke out of it.......


normally i walk in with 15 lads, we do 1 curl each with a 10KG dumbell, then we roll up our tshirt sleeves and compare biceps, ater that we walk around the gym looking cool then leave, today im just on me own


----------



## Ginger Ben

Afghan said:


> normally i walk in with 15 lads, we do 1 curl each with a 10KG dumbell, then we roll up our tshirt sleeves and compare biceps, ater that we walk around the gym looking cool then leave, today im just on me own


Just take your phone in with you then so you can chat to your mates while you're curling and tell them you've managed to curl the oly bar and a collar on each end today so they better get some more Nap 50's in if they wanna keep up! :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Going to try a few scoops of my green powders in the bedtime shake tonight. Hopefully I won't detox during the night and shìt the bed!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Squeezed in a cheeky shoulders and traps session this morning which was a goodun. Will post later as off to try wedding rings on now!


----------



## Breda

Cheap and cheerful bro.. you only guna get divorced in a few years so dont over do it!!!


----------



## luther1

And she'll only ever wear hers when shes in your company


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> And she'll only ever wear hers when shes in your company


Pmsl don't compare my wonderful fiancé with the Internet skanks you two cnuts are nobbing or in luthers case trying pathetically to nob and failing.


----------



## Fatstuff

Boom tricep!!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Dirty Saturday lunch. 2 6oz rare burgers with bacon, cheese and a load of gherkins and salad. Hardly any chips. Nice meat fix for lunch!


----------



## Fatstuff

i got steak and a shake, pre going out scran


----------



## Breda

2 chicken breast covered in southern fried goodness have just been devoured


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


> Pmsl don't compare my wonderful fiancé with the Internet skanks you two cnuts are nobbing or in luthers case trying pathetically to nob and failing.


They are no skanks... well they are but not when you got your test goggles on


----------



## Fatstuff

Breda said:


> 2 chicken breast covered in southern fried goodness have just been devoured


I tip my hat to you sir


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> 2 chicken breast covered in southern fried goodness have just been devoured


Top skills!


----------



## Fatstuff

whats the plans for the rest of the day then boys?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> Boom tricep!!!


Can't see the 'cep on my phone will check out on laptop and rep if rep worthy


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> Can't see the 'cep on my phone will check out on laptop and rep if rep worthy


LOL, log in on safari u lazy **** :rolleye: , come to think of it why is tapatalk only showing the odd photo upload, how annoying is that?


----------



## Breda

Fatstuff said:


> whats the plans for the rest of the day then boys?


Working till 6.30... then home to pack my sh!t as i'm moving tomorrow then will be calling my booty call over to cook my dinner and adhere to her duties after math of the day


----------



## Mr_Morocco

nursing the worst hangover ive ever had, thats about it lol


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


> Can't see the 'cep on my phone will check out on laptop and rep if rep worthy


Dont rush you will be disappointed lol

Only messing Stanley... the horse shoe has made an appearence... you've certainly lost some fat bro


----------



## Fatstuff

Breda said:


> Working till 6.30... then home to pack my sh!t as i'm moving tomorrow then will be calling my booty call over to cook my dinner and adhere to her duties after math of the day


Is that an algebra based tv programme?


----------



## Fatstuff

Breda said:


> Dont rush you will be disappointed lol
> 
> Only messing Stanley... the horse shoe has made an appearence... you've certainly lost some fat bro


cheers m8, u do know my name isnt actually stan though dont u ? it just rhymed with fatman lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> LOL, log in on safari u lazy **** :rolleye: , come to think of it why is tapatalk only showing the odd photo upload, how annoying is that?


I use the UKM app [email protected] is Pish.


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> I use the UKM app [email protected] is Pish.


not keen m8 tbh, used to tapatalk now lol, if u could like and rep on ukm app i would consider converting


----------



## Ginger Ben

As for the rest of the day, chilling in front of the rugby for the afternoon, might have a snooze then out for mates birthday. Won't be a messy one drink wise few pints at most but will be eating my bodyweight in meat. Going to Bodeans which is a smokehouse place in town. Bring on the ribs, pulled pork, burnt ends and wings!!


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> As for the rest of the day, chilling in front of the rugby for the afternoon, might have a snooze then out for mates birthday. Won't be a messy one drink wise few pints at most but will be eating my bodyweight in meat. Going to Bodeans which is a smokehouse place in town. Bring on the ribs, pulled pork, burnt ends and wings!!


fat fcuk

thanks for the power reps breda


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> not keen m8 tbh, used to tapatalk now lol, if u could like and rep on ukm app i would consider converting


Fair enough I'm used to this and never really got on with tapatalk. Likes and reps on the app would be good!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> fat fcuk
> 
> thanks for the power reps breda


You can look forward to me negging those back off you soon ya cheeky cnut!


----------



## Breda

Fatstuff said:


> Is that an algebra based tv programme?


Indeed it is my friend... My mathematics needs brushing up

I need to find out what Man U 2 - 1 Liverpool equals


----------



## Breda

Fatstuff said:


> cheers m8, u do know my name isnt actually stan though dont u ? it just rhymed with fatman lol


Yes mate you PM'd me it a little while ago... i must say i was quite disappointed


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Breda said:


> Indeed it is my friend... My mathematics needs brushing up
> 
> I need to find out what Man U 2 - 1 Liverpool equals


did you watch the game bro? what a cnut suarez is


----------



## Breda

Afghan said:


> did you watch the game bro? what a cnut suarez is


Didnt watch it as im at work mate but read the commentary... propa [email protected] for not shaking Evras hand... Glad Rio fcuked him off after that tho


----------



## Ginger Ben

Just to prove I haven't just eaten sh1te today, here's this mornings shoulder and traps session -

Strict Mil Press - ([email protected]), [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

Face Pulls - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] (stack), [email protected]

BB front raises, thumb on top of bar - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

Oly Bar Shrugs - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] drop set [email protected] drop set [email protected] drop set [email protected] drop set [email protected]

Machine Shoulder Press - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] - odd machine, very unnatural positioning and ROM

DB lat raises supersets - [email protected] + [email protected], [email protected] + [email protected], [email protected] + [email protected]

Close grip chin ups (neutral grip) to finish - 15, 12, 10

Odd gearing on the cable towers in this gym as no way i was face pulling 91kg as easily as i was but that's what it said!?! Def kg and not lbs too as it said 200lbs/91kg.


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> You can look forward to me negging those back off you soon ya cheeky cnut!


Lol didn't see this haha


----------



## Fatstuff

And ur poxy power is nothin against bredas megareps


----------



## Fatstuff

Boom steak!!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> And ur poxy power is nothin against bredas megareps


lol I'm not far behind you cnut, nearly top of page 2 i think!! :thumbup1:


----------



## Breda

Fatstuff said:


> And ur poxy power is nothin against bredas megareps


This is true but i just repped the ginger pr**k so he'll be climbing up the power ladder


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> This is true but i just repped the ginger pr**k so he'll be climbing up the power ladder


 :bounce:


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> lol I'm not far behind you cnut, nearly top of page 2 i think!! :thumbup1:


Lol furry muff, still not first page :rolleye:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> Lol furry muff, still not first page :rolleye:


haha this is true, second from top of page two! Got more power than most mods though, might neg a few for a laugh! :laugh:


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> haha this is true, second from top of page two! Got more power than most mods though, might neg a few for a laugh! :laugh:


Lol that's funny


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> Lol that's funny


Rep me for it then you tight [email protected] :whistling: :laugh:


----------



## flinty90

i would rep you all me bieng 3rd in the whole forum oh yeah you know when i hit you hard lol !!!

but nah fcuk it i wont


----------



## Fatstuff

what is your rep power flintski?


----------



## Breda

flinty90 said:


> i would rep you all me bieng 3rd in the whole forum oh yeah you know when i hit you hard lol !!!
> 
> but nah fcuk it i wont


Tight cnut


----------



## Fatstuff

in fact, whats every1s rep power mines 4576


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Fatstuff said:


> Boom steak!!!


looks f*ckin good right about now, ive got a meat feast pizza on the way though it'll have to do


----------



## flinty90

Fatstuff said:


> what is your rep power flintski?


double yours bro !!! X


----------



## Fatstuff

flinty90 said:


> double yours bro !!! X


serious? wow i got some catchin up to do, fcuk off to tm for a bit again :rolleye: lol

anyway, ive had a smashin time on here today people, first time in a while but i got to go, off out, mates bday. Take care all xxxxx


----------



## flinty90

Fatstuff said:


> serious? wow i got some catchin up to do, fcuk off to tm for a bit again :rolleye: lol
> 
> anyway, ive had a smashin time on here today people, first time in a while but i got to go, off out, mates bday. Take care all xxxxx


Yeah serious lol... have a good one bro be good XX


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> serious? wow i got some catchin up to do, fcuk off to tm for a bit again :rolleye: lol
> 
> anyway, ive had a smashin time on here today people, first time in a while but i got to go, off out, mates bday. Take care all xxxxx


Have a good one mate


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> double yours bro !!! X


 and four times mine then! Lol I'm on a measly 2440 or so. 

I blame noobs I keep helping them and getting reps in return but the cnuts give you like 13 points! Pmsl


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> and four times mine then! Lol I'm on a measly 2440 or so.
> 
> I blame noobs I keep helping them and getting reps in return but the cnuts give you like 13 points! Pmsl


yeah i have had a few lately thats repped me but in grey so didnt count lol.. ah well i will stick with 3rd ranked for a while , then i will take milky from 2nd place pmsl !!!


----------



## Breda

Mines 4911


----------



## flinty90

Breda said:


> Mines weak as p1ss


True lol X


----------



## Breda

flinty90 said:


> yeah i have had a few lately thats repped me but in grey so didnt count lol.. ah well i will stick with 3rd ranked for a while , then i will take milky from 2nd place pmsl !!!


i'm happy being in the top 7 with the lowest number of post and least time as a member but i'm gunning for top 5... even tho in reality it means fcuk all its nice to be able to brag to your mate who dont have a clue what its all about


----------



## Breda

flinty90 said:


> Mine too X


Shame that x


----------



## Ginger Ben

Just eaten a whole fresh roast chicken from sainos and a bit of bread and some soup.....appetites back! 

Might have sone Greek yog with blueberries and a scoop of vanilla protein next!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Lots of beef stew (homemade) and sweet spud mash with greens for dinner. Lovely. Might eat leftover beef whilst watching top gear.

Chest and tris are getting raped tomorrow. Lower reps (max 10), higher weight let's see what I can do!


----------



## Ginger Ben

This series of top gear is gash. So disappointed with tonight's episode.


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> Lots of beef stew (homemade) and sweet spud mash with greens for dinner. Lovely. Might eat leftover beef whilst watching top gear.
> 
> Chest and tris are getting raped tomorrow. Lower reps (max 10), higher weight let's see what I can do!


Did you know that a policemans favourite food is Irish stew? haha


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> Did you know that a policemans favourite food is Irish stew? haha


Haha muppet!

Chucked a scoop of hemavol in to my pwo this morning expecting some serious pumps from chest and tris this morning. Will report back later.

Have a good day all!


----------



## Breda

So

How was the session?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> So
> 
> How was the session?


Very good thanks, hemavol is silly for pumps, they almost become a hinderance as it affects your ROM! Fvck using it on leg day!! Great for an ego boost on chest, back and shoulder days but I don't really think it does anything other than that. Perhaps a psychosomatic effect on increased confidence due to feeling 'bigger' but not sure I'd buy it just for that.


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


> Very good thanks, hemavol is silly for pumps, they almost become a hinderance as it affects your ROM! Fvck using it on leg day!! Great for an ego boost on chest, back and shoulder days but I don't really think it does anything other than that. Perhaps a psychosomatic effect on increased confidence due to feeling 'bigger' but not sure I'd buy it just for that.


So what you sayin mate.... You dont rate it much???


----------



## Ginger Ben

Today's chest and tri's session -

Inc DB Bench - ([email protected], [email protected]), [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] - 1 less rep at 50 than last week (blame shoulder session on sat!) but nailed the 42's on the last set whereas last week I only did the 40's and for less reps so thats good!

Weighted Dips - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] drop set straight to [email protected]

Decline Bench BB - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] - really slow reps, feeling the stretch and good contraction, hard with knackered tris from previous exercises

Superset Pec Dec - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

Superset Feet Raised Press Ups - 3 (tried with hands together, failed!!), 11, 9 - with normal hand width

Rope Pull Downs - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

Dips to finish - [email protected] which was failure - spent!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> So what you sayin mate.... You dont rate it much???


No, if you want an amazing pump then it is superb but as far as I can see that's all it does as it's stim free so it's not really a PWC replacement. I suppose it could be if you wanted a stim free one of course!


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


> No, if you want an amazing pump then it is superb but as far as I can see that's all it does as it's stim free so it's not really a PWC replacement. I suppose it could be if you wanted a stim free one of course!


Sounds like a pointless supp to me mate if all its giving you is a pump... Sure a pump is nice but i wouldnt pay money for it lol

Hows the cycle going anyway bro


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> Sounds like a pointless supp to me mate if all its giving you is a pump... Sure a pump is nice but i wouldnt pay money for it lol
> 
> Hows the cycle going anyway bro


Yeah that's kind of my thoughts tbh. I won this tub on that i-force comp thread so I will use it as I have it. It's very good for what it does I just don't think what it does is worth £30 a tub.

Cycle seems to be going well cheers bro. 4th jab of the PC good stuff tomorrow morning so should start to see a bit of an acceleration in gains soon. I've lost no strength at all since I stopped the dbol which is good so I'm pleased about that. Weight isn't changing much but I think the recomp effect is happening, trousers on a tighter belt notch, shirts feeling small :thumbup1:

How about you? You are well in to yours now as you didn't have the blip with bunk gear that I did and wasted 5 weeks! Oxy's still going well? You must be packing some strength on those now?


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


> Yeah that's kind of my thoughts tbh. I won this tub on that i-force comp thread so I will use it as I have it. It's very good for what it does I just don't think what it does is worth £30 a tub.
> 
> Cycle seems to be going well cheers bro. 4th jab of the PC good stuff tomorrow morning so should start to see a bit of an acceleration in gains soon. I've lost no strength at all since I stopped the dbol which is good so I'm pleased about that. Weight isn't changing much but I think the recomp effect is happening, trousers on a tighter belt notch, shirts feeling small :thumbup1:
> 
> How about you? You are well in to yours now as you didn't have the blip with bunk gear that I did and wasted 5 weeks! Oxy's still going well? You must be packing some strength on those now?


Glad to hear its goin the way you want bud!!

Do you actually think your gear was bunk or just all in the mind??

Mines goin well mate... been all over the place with diet and training lately due to moving yesterday and i expect i'll be all over the place till ive settled doen which is a bit of a downer, but apart from that bro i cant complain... My house mate uses gear too and trains so will be perfect once ive settled in as he eats clean and what not.

Loving the oxys tbf but the pumps are mad lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> Glad to hear its goin the way you want bud!!
> 
> Do you actually think your gear was bunk or just all in the mind??
> 
> Mines goin well mate... been all over the place with diet and training lately due to moving yesterday and i expect i'll be all over the place till ive settled doen which is a bit of a downer, but apart from that bro i cant complain... My house mate uses gear too and trains so will be perfect once ive settled in as he eats clean and what not.
> 
> Loving the oxys tbf but the pumps are mad lol


Cheers man. Yeah I do think it was bunk, I experienced no increase in sex drive, no real gains in strength and definitely didn't 'feel' like I was on a lot of test! Just 3 weeks in to the PC I have all of these things and it feels like it's getting stronger.

If I'd only run it for a short while I'd admit I may have called bunk too early but 5 weeks at 800mg a week on a first cycle with nothing to show for it tells me it ain't right! Especially as it contains 100mg/ml prop which should have done something, if it was in there!

Anyway, I've put that behind me now and am enjoying this stuff much more. I'll be sticking with PC from now on, unless I can get hold of pharma at some stage.

Where have you moved then matem, out of MK?

Sounds like your house mate will help you get back on track quickly. A week or so of being a bit up and down isn't the end of the world in the long run. You seem really keen to get back to it which is what matters!

I may give them a spin on my next cycle, going to keep this one test only from now on then plan the second one for a couple of months after I get back from honeymoon.


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Ginger Ben said:


> Today's chest and tri's session -
> 
> Inc DB Bench - ([email protected], [email protected]), [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] - 1 less rep at 50 than last week (blame shoulder session on sat!) but nailed the 42's on the last set whereas last week I only did the 40's and for less reps so thats good!
> 
> Weighted Dips - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] drop set straight to [email protected]
> 
> Decline Bench BB - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] - really slow reps, feeling the stretch and good contraction, hard with knackered tris from previous exercises
> 
> Superset Pec Dec - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]
> 
> Superset Feet Raised Press Ups - 3 (tried with hands together, failed!!), 11, 9 - with normal hand width
> 
> Rope Pull Downs - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]
> 
> Dips to finish - [email protected] which was failure - spent!


Looks good mate, doing chest n tri's myself later, trying to build myself back up to the daddy 50's im on 42.5 atm


----------



## Ginger Ben

Afghan said:


> Looks good mate, doing chest n tri's myself later, trying to build myself back up to the daddy 50's im on 42.5 atm


Cheers mate, I'm pleased with how the DB's have come along as only be using them as main chest exercise for a couple of months. Was a decline BB fan before, haven't flat benched for over a year - hate it.

42.5's are good mate, much prefer DB's to bar now!


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Ginger Ben said:


> Cheers mate, I'm pleased with how the DB's have come along as only be using them as main chest exercise for a couple of months. Was a decline BB fan before, haven't flat benched for over a year - hate it.
> 
> 42.5's are good mate, much prefer DB's to bar now!


same as me, hate the whole barbell movement on flat bench, DB's feel alot better and i actually feel my chest working


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


> Cheers man. Yeah I do think it was bunk, I experienced no increase in sex drive, no real gains in strength and definitely didn't 'feel' like I was on a lot of test! Just 3 weeks in to the PC I have all of these things and it feels like it's getting stronger.
> 
> If I'd only run it for a short while I'd admit I may have called bunk too early but 5 weeks at 800mg a week on a first cycle with nothing to show for it tells me it ain't right! Especially as it contains 100mg/ml prop which should have done something, if it was in there!
> 
> Anyway, I've put that behind me now and am enjoying this stuff much more. I'll be sticking with PC from now on, unless I can get hold of pharma at some stage.
> 
> Where have you moved then matem, out of MK?
> 
> Sounds like your house mate will help you get back on track quickly. A week or so of being a bit up and down isn't the end of the world in the long run. You seem really keen to get back to it which is what matters!
> 
> I may give them a spin on my next cycle, going to keep this one test only from now on then plan the second one for a couple of months after I get back from honeymoon.


Yea i suppose and to be fair i was feeling it by week 2 so yea i guess only you can tell how you feel and if you're feelin a difference then i'm happy for ya man

I moved to Northampton mate... he's a sound geeza but he dont really know what he's doin with the gear.. he said he uses it b4 a heavy session... i'm guna sit him down tonight and tell him it will do fcuk all b4 a heavy session but the cnut pulled out Pharma test and didnt even know what a lucky cnut he was pmsl

I'll get back on it soon but i'm a routined/regimented kinda person and once i'm out of my stride it annoys me till i get back into it so the sooner the better

Oxys are good mate i prefer them over the dbol so i'd defo say give them a go... i've had no sides at 100mg and my appetite is great too


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> Yea i suppose and to be fair i was feeling it by week 2 so yea i guess only you can tell how you feel and if you're feelin a difference then i'm happy for ya man
> 
> I moved to Northampton mate... he's a sound geeza but he dont really know what he's doin with the gear.. he said he uses it b4 a heavy session... i'm guna sit him down tonight and tell him it will do fcuk all b4 a heavy session but the cnut pulled out Pharma test and didnt even know what a lucky cnut he was pmsl
> 
> I'll get back on it soon but i'm a routined/regimented kinda person and once i'm out of my stride it annoys me till i get back into it so the sooner the better
> 
> Oxys are good mate i prefer them over the dbol so i'd defo say give them a go... i've had no sides at 100mg and my appetite is great too


Cheers mate, I'm a happy dirty roider now too! 

ah ok, I used to know a few people in Northampton but they moved away to various places. They lived in Wollaston which is a village not far away. It's also the location of the famous "Bell End" road name. Brilliant! :laugh: yes I'm childish......

He definitely needs educating and then needs to give you the number of his 'man' so you can hook yourself up!

I know what you mean about routine, I like it when I can go to the gym same days each week and it's all good, any change to that annoys me a bit but I'm just cracking on with it now. Had my blip last week and hopefully that will be the last for a while!

I'm all over those next time for sure!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Argh stuffed! Two pork loin steaks, 3 fried eggs (in evoo!) and a pile of asparagus. Lovely.

Oh and the last of last nights beef stew.....only a few mouthfuls.....honest 

Legs tomorrow! Thinking leg press, glut ham raises, squats, leg extensions, calf raises - done


----------



## flinty90

cnuts - that is all X


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> cnuts - that is all X


Lol who's pi55ed in your pwo shake mate?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning all not as cold today which is handy. On the way to punish my legs for being so skinny!!

Have a good one everybody.


----------



## flinty90

make them fcukin breadsticks burn baby !!!


----------



## Uriel

Morning ginger bollox xx

Back yesterday, shoulders today 4 me


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning guys - breadsticks got a good hammering today. Best leg session I've had in a while, simple and effective.

Warmed up - bit of Xtrainer, bw squats, burpees

Leg Press - ([email protected], [email protected]), [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] (+1 with hands on knees), [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] - pleased with this, better thna last time and had to crawl out of the seat after last set

SLDL - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] - really slow controlled reps feeling the hamstrings stretch, weight was comfy but wanted to nail form and do it under max control

Squats - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] - obviously nothing special weight wise but kept form strict, short rests and after leg press this was about as heavy as I could go

Oly Bar Calf Raises - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

Next week I think I'll start with squats after a good warm up and do 5x5 and see what I can do. I'm keen not to sacrifice form for weight though as that is what has led me to have to start from scratch and relearn squats in the first place! Leg Press is my main leg developer now, squats are an ancilliary lift until I can shift good weight with good form.

Rest day tomorrow then back and bis on Thursday! :thumbup1:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Uriel said:


> Morning ginger bollox xx
> 
> Back yesterday, shoulders today 4 me


Hows the training going skinny?


----------



## Uk_mb

StevieTheTV said:


> Oi Ginger Nuts!


You rang :lol:

Hi ben mate, make room for another set of ginger little pine nuts in here.

Been giving it a good read this mornin, ur defo making some really good progress

Bit late, but subbed bro


----------



## Fatstuff

Good to see this journals back on track!!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

monsterballs said:


> You rang :lol:
> 
> Hi ben mate, make room for another set of ginger little pine nuts in here.
> 
> Been giving it a good read this mornin, ur defo making some really good progress
> 
> Bit late, but subbed bro


Cheers Balls, good to have you on board. Looking good in the avi mate, you got more pics in your NoBalls journal? I'll check it out.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> Good to see this journals back on track!!!


Yes, I took inspiration from yours...... :whistling:


----------



## Uk_mb

Ginger Ben said:


> Cheers Balls, good to have you on board. Looking good in the avi mate, you got more pics in your NoBalls journal? I'll check it out.


Thx mate, 3 weeks into cycle going great,

My hands are getting so tired from masturbating I had to paint myself black and white and go stand in the farmers field and wait for milk time for a relief lol

No more recent ones mate.

Will do some more when I'm feeling fruity again! Haha


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> Yes, I took inspiration from yours...... :whistling:


U going to delete it then


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> U going to delete it then


lol no probably not, just going to leave it running for ever until it becomes a monster! :laugh:


----------



## Ginger Ben

monsterballs said:


> Thx mate, 3 weeks into cycle going great,
> 
> My hands are getting so tired from masturbating I had to paint myself black and white and go stand in the farmers field and wait for milk time for a relief lol
> 
> No more recent ones mate.
> 
> Will do some more when I'm feeling fruity again! Haha


haha nice mental picture there! What cycle are you running then? Did my 4th jab this morning (well actually it's my 9th but the first 5 weeks were bunk gear!!!) of Pro Chem Tri Test, going well so far, nice strength increases, constant pump and nice recomp effect happening slowly but surely.


----------



## Uk_mb

1st 3 weeks I did test enanthate @ 500mg, great gains alredy then this week my rohm tri-test 400 came so I'm jabbing that mondays and enanthate 250 thursdays.

Just cos I'm too pussy to jump up to 2ml tri-test weekly lol.

Inj yestday, pips bad lol

Did try kicking with march danabol ds 40mg a day. I rekon that was bunk stuff, if anything it was OVERdosed mate. I started gettin symtoms of gyno.

Thankfully I kicked it and its all fine now


----------



## Ginger Ben

monsterballs said:


> 1st 3 weeks I did test enanthate @ 500mg, great gains alredy then this week my rohm tri-test 400 came so I'm jabbing that mondays and enanthate 250 thursdays.
> 
> Just cos I'm too pussy to jump up to 2ml tri-test weekly lol.
> 
> Inj yestday, pips bad lol
> 
> Did try kicking with march danabol ds 40mg a day. I rekon that was bunk stuff, if anything it was OVERdosed mate. I started gettin symtoms of gyno.
> 
> Thankfully I kicked it and its all fine now


Sounds like a solid cycle. Mine has been a bit of a balls up but it's back on track now. Is my first one so I've learnt a lot (like don't buy bunk gear!) and am happy with how its going now.

I started on 800mg of Chem Tech Max Test each week and a 4 week dbol kicker at 30mg a day, moved up to 40 for last two weeks. Started test a week before dbol (impatient) and was hopeful all would go well. Got some strength increases from the dbol but really didn't feel that the test was doing a lot. After 5 weeks at 800mg a week, bearing in mind it was my first cycle the gains I had made were all down to dbol and I reckon I could have gained more on a PH cycle. Have now ditched the dbol and chem tech and have bene jabbing 2ml of PC Tri test a week for 4 weeks. Lost no strength since stopping dbol and have made nice steady strength gains since switching to the PC. Hoping now that I'm 4 weeks in it should really start to kick soon and take things to another level.

Man up and shoot 2ml tri-test, it doesn't hurt that much!


----------



## Uk_mb

Good goin mate.

We have all been fobbed off with bunk sh1t mate. Not had a problem with gyno on previous cycle, so I new it wasn't the test

The only difrence was a danabol. Last cycle it was dianabol (the proper stuff)

So I rekon it must of been overdosed imo, litrally sh1t my pants everyday untill the symptoms went.

But after I read about it more, I realised as long as adex is present it cannot get worse. 100% gone now.

Only thing I had to take 1mg eod for a week, to shift the symtoms so it got rid of the water weight aswell. But that didn't bother me, I'd rather have no water retention at all than fkin t1ts lol

Just stick to the main labs mate

Rohm,pro chem,wildcat, etc.

Very little fakes of them.

Btw. Wtf happened to rob. Not seen him post in ages. Dead?


----------



## Ginger Ben

monsterballs said:


> Good goin mate.
> 
> We have all been fobbed off with bunk sh1t mate. Not had a problem with gyno on previous cycle, so I new it wasn't the test
> 
> The only difrence was a danabol. Last cycle it was dianabol (the proper stuff)
> 
> So I rekon it must of been overdosed imo, litrally sh1t my pants everyday untill the symptoms went.
> 
> But after I read about it more, I realised as long as adex is present it cannot get worse. 100% gone now.
> 
> Only thing I had to take 1mg eod for a week, to shift the symtoms so it got rid of the water weight aswell. But that didn't bother me, I'd rather have no water retention at all than fkin t1ts lol
> 
> Just stick to the main labs mate
> 
> Rohm,pro chem,wildcat, etc.
> 
> Very little fakes of them.
> 
> Btw. Wtf happened to rob. Not seen him post in ages. Dead?


Sounds like you got it under control pretty quickly though which is good.

Yeah I went for the Chem Tech as it was a blend that contained 100mg/ml prop which I thought would be good.......it wasn't - oh well!

He's left the forum mate, not 100% sure why, I haven't asked him to be fair but think he had some personal stuff going on that required his time and attention more fully. They've changed him name to Stevie the TV and kept his posts etc. He may be back I guess at some stage, not sure really.


----------



## Uk_mb

Ahh no way, he was a funny lad.

Got a new fone and lost all contacts so no way I can get in touch with him,

Hope he returns. I've gota hinkering over what its about.

Yeah I got it under controll but didn't stop me shatting my pants everytime it was cold and I got a nip-on, "sh1t gynos getting worse" lol.

Thankfully as it was week1-2 I wasn't running hcg (started week3) as hcg can contribute to gyno that's why adex/ai is imo crutial if ur running hcg aswell


----------



## Ginger Ben

monsterballs said:


> Ahh no way, he was a funny lad.
> 
> Got a new fone and lost all contacts so no way I can get in touch with him,
> 
> Hope he returns. I've gota hinkering over what its about.
> 
> Yeah I got it under controll but didn't stop me shatting my pants everytime it was cold and I got a nip-on, "sh1t gynos getting worse" lol.
> 
> Thankfully as it was week1-2 I wasn't running hcg (started week3) as hcg can contribute to gyno that's why adex/ai is imo crutial if ur running hcg aswell


Yeah I've not gone with HCG yet, I think I'll bring it in for the last 3 weeks at 1000iu a week.

My plan is to stay at this dose up to my wedding (21st April). do a shot on the day before to see me over the 2 week honeymoon then come back and go straight in to PCT as test will have cleared while I'm away. Got clomid and nolva ready to go. so for the 3 weeks in April leading up to the wedding I'll hit the HCG and see how it goes.

On adex at 0.5mg eod at the moment and so far so good. Nice hard nips! :thumbup1:


----------



## Uk_mb

Good plan mate, I've ran it throughout cycle before, and that kept them nice and healthy so I'm sticking to that again.

Ur gna want ur nuts for ur honeymoon mate. Didn't realise u were gettin hitched. Congrats mate


----------



## Ginger Ben

monsterballs said:


> Good plan mate, I've ran it throughout cycle before, and that kept them nice and healthy so I'm sticking to that again.
> 
> Ur gna want ur nuts for ur honeymoon mate. Didn't realise u were gettin hitched. Congrats mate


Cheers mate, nuts are working well at the moment, small but still firing enough goo to look convincing! haha HCG should just help with the PCT when I get back so that's the thinking behind it. Having not done a cycle before I was reluctant to chuck loads of stuff in to the mix before I knew how I would react etc. If this PCT goes well then I'll do the same next time, if its more of a struggle I'll adapt it.


----------



## Uk_mb

Exactly mate. If its not broken why fix it. If this works out well this time. You'll no wat to do for next time.

If not, run it throughout cycle from week 3.

Last cycle I did this and has very little shrinkage,

As its only a recent addition to aas a lot of people use it diffrently.

Some in pct

Some leading up to pct to kickstart the pct

And some througout cycle.

Personal prefrence really

My uncle (the only lad who knows I'm on gear, except you bunch of cnuts)

He competes in strongnman and was recently moaning about all the new additions. Adex hcg nova etc.

I did explain it was all for saftey but he just replied with "I've never had a problem, he ran 2g test for 8weeks, no hcg, no adex (before any1 heard of them)

And still had 3 kids after


----------



## Ginger Ben

monsterballs said:


> Exactly mate. If its not broken why fix it. If this works out well this time. You'll no wat to do for next time.
> 
> If not, run it throughout cycle from week 3.
> 
> Last cycle I did this and has very little shrinkage,
> 
> As its only a recent addition to aas a lot of people use it diffrently.
> 
> Some in pct
> 
> Some leading up to pct to kickstart the pct
> 
> And some througout cycle.
> 
> Personal prefrence really
> 
> My uncle (the only lad who knows I'm on gear, except you bunch of cnuts)
> 
> He competes in strongnman and was recently moaning about all the new additions. Adex hcg nova etc.
> 
> I did explain it was all for saftey but he just replied with "I've never had a problem, he ran 2g test for 8weeks, no hcg, no adex (before any1 heard of them)
> 
> And still had 3 kids after


Yeah he's probably got a point although a lot of the 'older' experienced guys use the old It's never done me any harm line without actually having any proof of whether that is true or not. Not saying he's one of them but I reckon if things are available to make life easier then its worth looking in to them.

If he knocked out 3 kids afterwards, I'd say he was probably right though, all is good with the boys!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Decent grub so far today

Shake either side of gym - one scoop mutant mass, one scoop protein blend, 1.5g taurine (using the MM as I have it but will replace with oats once it's gone as quite a bit of sugar in it)

6 scrambled eggs

Punnet of blue berries

MP Cookie

250g beef mince chilli with a load of veg cooked in to it - courgette, peppers, scotch bonnet, mushrooms, kidney beans etc

Washed down with 1 scoop protein blend

Will have some yog, PB and protein later

Not out for dinner tonight, fvck paying valentines day prices for grub you can cook at home. Got two nice rib eyes in with some asparagus and will make some dauphinouis potatoes to go with. YUM


----------



## Ginger Ben

Oh and just torn the arse out of my work trousers, so am basically sat here virtually on display!


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> Oh and just torn the arse out of my work trousers, so am basically sat here virtually on display!


Fat fcuk :rolleye:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> Fat fcuk :rolleye:


It's more the crotch area......even with shrinkage I'm still packing! :laugh:


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> It's more the crotch area......even with shrinkage I'm still packing! :laugh:


I believe u mate, some wouldn't


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


> It's more the crotch area......even with shrinkage I'm still packing! :laugh:


Thats just your enlarged prostate


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> Thats just your enlarged prostate


lol cnut


----------



## Uk_mb

Ginger Ben said:


> Oh and just torn the arse out of my work trousers, so am basically sat here virtually on display!


I also need some new work pants


----------



## Fatstuff

If I'm honest 3 out of 5 pairs of my work bottoms are the same :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

monsterballs said:


> I also need some new work pants


You appear to have some sh1t on your left leg too......


----------



## Uk_mb

Ginger Ben said:


> You appear to have some sh1t on your left leg too......


Lmfao,

I was having my diner about 5months ago outside. A bird poo'd on my leg....

I didn't bother to wipe it off (I don't no why)

Then it went dry so I coloured it in with tip-ex, then before the tip-ex was dry I emptied the bin full of sawdust and some stuck to the tip-ex.

And over time its just got dirtier and durtier.

So yes ben, I do infact have poo on my leg :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

monsterballs said:


> Lmfao,
> 
> I was having my diner about *5months ago* outside. A bird poo'd on my leg....
> 
> I didn't bother to wipe it off (I don't no why)
> 
> Then it went dry so I coloured it in with tip-ex, then before the tip-ex was dry I emptied the bin full of sawdust and some stuck to the tip-ex.
> 
> And over time its just got dirtier and durtier.
> 
> So yes ben, I do infact have poo on my leg :lol:


Dude, WTF!!! :scared: :lol:


----------



## Uk_mb




----------



## Ginger Ben

monsterballs said:


>


Stinkyballs


----------



## Fatstuff

monsterballs said:


> Lmfao,
> 
> I was having my diner about 5months ago outside. A bird poo'd on my leg....
> 
> I didn't bother to wipe it off (I don't no why)
> 
> Then it went dry so I coloured it in with tip-ex, then before the tip-ex was dry I emptied the bin full of sawdust and some stuck to the tip-ex.
> 
> And over time its just got dirtier and durtier.
> 
> So yes ben, I do infact have poo on my leg :lol:


Lol u tramp


----------



## Ginger Ben

Bring on the rib eye!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fvck that was a good bit of steak. Butcher said he guaranteed it would be the best rib eye we'd ever had. He was right!


----------



## Uk_mb

Nice meal then? Just a stay at home meal?

Whens your next training day. Its only 3 day split is it your training?

I could never do that lol. As I'm such a boring [email protected], I have no missus, no kids etc. I just get bored if I don't train after work but training everyday means I have to keep my diet/cals up so that's a plus point

... My life, work/gym lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

monsterballs said:


> Nice meal then? Just a stay at home meal?
> 
> Whens your next training day. Its only 3 day split is it your training?
> 
> I could never do that lol. As I'm such a boring [email protected], I have no missus, no kids etc. I just get bored if I don't train after work but training everyday means I have to keep my diet/cals up so that's a plus point
> 
> ... My life, work/gym lol


Yeah lovely, big old steak, asparagus and some cheeky oven chips as its a special occasion!

Rest day tomorrow then back Thursday and Friday.

I do a 4 day split - chest/tris, back/bis, shoulders, legs - in whatever order they come in but allowing for the same groups to be spread out of course. Did chest and tris yesterday, legs today so will do back and bis Thursday and Shoulders Friday with the weekend off then repeat.

What do you do for work other than roll around in bird dirt??


----------



## Ginger Ben

Big Fat Gypsy Weddings. Fvcking love it!


----------



## Uk_mb

Roll around in bit shat :lol:

I make and fit awnings and signs mate.

Electric awnings are heavy [email protected] (U no the ones that are fixed onto cafe/ shop front and provide shelter over seated areas outside.

Work for my old man, putting money into the business when ever poss.


----------



## Queenie

Ginger Ben said:


> Big Fat Gypsy Weddings. Fvcking love it!


OMG! totally agree  planning my most amazing pineapple wedding dress right now... :lol: x x


----------



## Uk_mb

RXQueenie said:


> OMG! totally agree  planning my most amazing pineapple wedding dress right now... :lol: x x


U marrying jonny lee?


----------



## Ginger Ben

RXQueenie said:


> OMG! totally agree  planning my most amazing pineapple wedding dress right now... :lol: x x


Can I come dressed as a diamanté fork?? 

Oh and where the F have you been missy??


----------



## Ginger Ben

monsterballs said:


> Roll around in bit shat :lol:
> 
> I make and fit awnings and signs mate.
> 
> Electric awnings are heavy [email protected] (U no the ones that are fixed onto cafe/ shop front and provide shelter over seated areas outside.
> 
> Work for my old man, putting money into the business when ever poss.


Yeah I know what you mean. Hard work I'd imagine. Nice to be able to work in a family business though.


----------



## Uk_mb

Yeah. My mum and bro are there too. I used to get away with murder wen I was younger lol.

These dirty gypo birds!!

I don't wna say I'd like to bum any of them because they are mostly prob 16.

But mate. I'd bum a LOT of them!


----------



## Queenie

Ginger Ben said:


> Can I come dressed as a diamanté fork??
> 
> Oh and where the F have you been missy??


diamonte pork?? x x


----------



## Ginger Ben

monsterballs said:


> Yeah. My mum and bro are there too. I used to get away with murder wen I was younger lol.
> 
> These dirty gypo birds!!
> 
> I don't wna say I'd like to bum any of them because they are mostly prob 16.
> 
> But mate. I'd bum a LOT of them!


Lots of bumming opportunities there! Dirty, dirty things.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Legs hurt


----------



## Uk_mb

Ginger Ben said:


> Legs hurt


Good  that's wat we like to hear.

My leg day today!! Can't wait, jus gna have to work through this pip in left quad lol.

One legged leg press is working awesome for me atm


----------



## Ginger Ben

monsterballs said:


> Good  that's wat we like to hear.
> 
> My leg day today!! Can't wait, jus gna have to work through this pip in left quad lol.
> 
> One legged leg press is working awesome for me atm


I try and do legs on jab day so pip hasnt kicked in and it gets the gear pumped round my system. Well that's how it works in my head anyway!! 

Yeah I may try one legged pressing next time to see how it goes.

What do you do for hams?


----------



## Guest

What a big fcuker of a thread!! My eyes are bleeding! Just started dead-lifting the other day and I've never felt my hams strained as much.... ever!


----------



## Fatstuff

2 gingers drive off a cliff in a vauxhall zafira! Police say it's a great tragedy, could of got 7 of the cnuts in it

Morning benjy, my ginger joke of the day for u :lol:


----------



## Breda

Grimnir said:


> What a big fcuker of a thread!! My eyes are bleeding! Just started dead-lifting the other day and I've never felt my hams strained as much.... ever!


Welcome to the sh!ttest journal

My knees are fcuked lads... i leg pressed about 380kg a few months ago and they havent been right since

Leg session yesterday and my knees are stiff as cock today... any ideas of what the fcuk i could do


----------



## Uk_mb

Fatstuff said:


> 2 gingers drive off a cliff in a vauxhall zafira! Police say it's a great tragedy, could of got 7 of the cnuts in it
> 
> Morning benjy, my ginger joke of the day for u :lol:


Lmao


----------



## Fatstuff

Breda said:


> Welcome to the sh!ttest journal
> 
> My knees are fcuked lads... i leg pressed about 380kg a few months ago and they havent been right since
> 
> Leg session yesterday and my knees are stiff as cock today... any ideas of what the fcuk i could do


Just give up training, your sh1t at it anyway :rolleye:


----------



## Breda

Fatstuff said:


> Just give up training, your sh1t at it anyway :rolleye:


At least i train :rolleye:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Grimnir said:


> What a big fcuker of a thread!! My eyes are bleeding! Just started dead-lifting the other day and I've never felt my hams strained as much.... ever!


Welcome along mate loads of [email protected] to read in here and also some good posts from me


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> 2 gingers drive off a cliff in a vauxhall zafira! Police say it's a great tragedy, could of got 7 of the cnuts in it
> 
> Morning benjy, my ginger joke of the day for u :lol:


Haha nice one cnut


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> Welcome to the sh!ttest journal
> 
> My knees are fcuked lads... i leg pressed about 380kg a few months ago and they havent been right since
> 
> Leg session yesterday and my knees are stiff as cock today... any ideas of what the fcuk i could do


You tried any joint support supps? Plenty of fish oils or msm or cissus?

Alternatively try alternating your feet positioning ad make sure you are always driving through your heels on press and squats. Too easy to push with your toes on leg press and that fvxcs your knees especially as those sort of weights.


----------



## Uk_mb

I love hamstring work mate, my training partner hates it with a passion but fair play to the guy, he keeps up with my weights...

Usually,

Stiff leg dead's

Lying Dumbell curls (weight held between feet)

Leg press (focusing on top of hams so feet high/close together)

Forgot to say before... Reason for one-legged leg press- the leg press at my gym isnt a plate loaded one. its a stacked one. And maxes out at 280

So if i wanted to do 300kg i started doing it 1 legged. (form has to be 100% strict)

Sometimes i dont even do standard leg pressing anymore. i just do the 1 legged as its so effective


----------



## Ginger Ben

Nice one will try the high feet position for hams on press and the single leg press too.

My leg session yesterday was basic but seems to work well enough at the moment. Don't think I'm blessed with 'good legs' so getting them to grow is a right cnut.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Just went on a bit of a clothes cull before we move house in a month. Got to sell a load of nice jumpers on eBay and chucked a load of old t-shirts that don't fit any more.

Going to be a bit of a bugger having to buy new but I love it really!! Bring on the size! 

Have kept a few back for when I inevitably shrivel up again......


----------



## Ginger Ben

Back and bis tomorrow, excited already!

Thinking -

Weighted chins

Deads (volume this week sets of 8-12)

DB rows

Seated wide grip cable rows

Fat Bar ez curls

Lying cable curls


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> Just went on a bit of a clothes cull before we move house in a month. Got to sell a load of nice jumpers on eBay and chucked a load of old t-shirts that don't fit any more.
> 
> Going to be a bit of a bugger having to buy new but I love it really!! Bring on the size!
> 
> Have kept a few back for when I inevitably shrivel up again......


What's this defeatist attitude all about u drip!!!


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


> You tried any joint support supps? Plenty of fish oils or msm or cissus?
> 
> Alternatively try alternating your feet positioning ad make sure you are always driving through your heels on press and squats. Too easy to push with your toes on leg press and that fvxcs your knees especially as those sort of weights.


Everything goes thru my heels mate and i feel my form is good when squating or leg pressing, my knees even hurt when doin extentions... was thinking of wraps but not sure if they would help at all

BUt never used any joint supps


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> What's this defeatist attitude all about u drip!!!


Good point! Fvck that I'm only going to keep getting bigger!!


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Breda said:


> Everything goes thru my heels mate and i feel my form is good when squating or leg pressing, my knees even hurt when doin extentions... was thinking of wraps but not sure if they would help at all
> 
> BUt never used any joint supps


Try Animal Pak Flex mate, i have alot of joint problems but these have helped alot.

Ben, lying cable curls are the daddy bicep workout!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> Everything goes thru my heels mate and i feel my form is good when squating or leg pressing, my knees even hurt when doin extentions... was thinking of wraps but not sure if they would help at all
> 
> BUt never used any joint supps


Hmm could be some dry joints then? You on any fish oils or anything like that at all?

Other than that you may have damaged it slightly doing the 380 and aggravated something. Probably no way to really know without seeing a physio or getting a scan.


----------



## Uk_mb

Breda said:


> Everything goes thru my heels mate and i feel my form is good when squating or leg pressing, my knees even hurt when doin extentions... was thinking of wraps but not sure if they would help at all
> 
> BUt never used any joint supps


What is it exactly that hurts mate. And when? At What point of the exercise.

I no longer do leg extensions- as a trainer I no says they don't do ur knees any good.

He's got a point to be fair, since I stopped doin them(or just do them once a month lightly to shock the legs.)

I have zero pain/aching/stiffness in the knees that I used to get.

As for sups. Try cissus mate.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Afghan said:


> Try Animal Pak Flex mate, i have alot of joint problems but these have helped alot.
> 
> Ben, lying cable curls are the daddy bicep workout!


Yeah I really like them as an exercise. Great for drop sets too to really fvck the muscles up at the end of a tough session.

I seem to be the only person in my gym that does them for some reason??


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


> Hmm could be some dry joints then? You on any fish oils or anything like that at all?
> 
> Other than that you may have damaged it slightly doing the 380 and aggravated something. Probably no way to really know without seeing a physio or getting a scan.


Not on any fish oils matey but the press is defo where it started, and its gettin worse causing me to go lighter... didnt do the best warm up yesterday to be fair tho. I will up my fats for a while and see if that helps any


----------



## Breda

monsterballs said:


> What is it exactly that hurts mate. And when? At What point of the exercise.
> 
> I no longer do leg extensions- as a trainer I no says they don't do ur knees any good.
> 
> He's got a point to be fair, since I stopped doin them(or just do them once a month lightly to shock the legs.)
> 
> I have zero pain/aching/stiffness in the knees that I used to get.
> 
> As for sups. Try cissus mate.


My patela mate.. doesnt hurt during the exercise mate usually the day after but yesterday it hurt doing extensions after squats on the way up

I do like them and usually have no probs but if its hurting your joints its no good so might drop them for a while and c if i still have the pain


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> Not on any fish oils matey but the press is defo where it started, and its gettin worse causing me to go lighter... didnt do the best warm up yesterday to be fair tho. I will up my fats for a while and see if that helps any


Get some good omega supps in you ya cnut, the fat from your Zinger Tower meal doesn't count! 

You need them at the best of times as a lifter but especially with the extra weight and therefore strain being on dat der juice puts through the joints.

I use krillipid from predator. £10 for a months worth. Can't go wrong really.


----------



## Uk_mb

drop them for a month or so mate. see if its any better .

give the cissus a look up aswell. i dont think there will be one person on here that will give it even a half bad review


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Ginger Ben said:


> Yeah I really like them as an exercise. Great for drop sets too to really fvck the muscles up at the end of a tough session.
> 
> I seem to be the only person in my gym that does them for some reason??


aye same here, hardly anyone does em but such a good exercise you can do negatives aswell with help of a spotter to fully rip all the fibres at end of the session


----------



## Fatstuff

Sacrilege


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


> Get some good omega supps in you ya cnut, the fat from your Zinger Tower meal doesn't count!
> 
> You need them at the best of times as a lifter but especially with the extra weight and therefore strain being on dat der juice puts through the joints.
> 
> I use krillipid from predator. £10 for a months worth. Can't go wrong really.


My zinger fat hasnt let me down till now

I think i've been quite low on fats lately tbh only been getting a few tbl spoons of walnut oil a day so yea fish oils and what not will help i reckon

Will look at that krillprid mate cheers


----------



## Breda

monsterballs said:


> drop them for a month or so mate. see if its any better .
> 
> give the cissus a look up aswell. i dont think there will be one person on here that will give it even a half bad review


Think i will drop them for a while mate and will have a look at the cissus but tbf its probably down to the lack of fats in my diet


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Breda said:


> My zinger fat hasnt let me down till now
> 
> I think i've been quite low on fats lately tbh only been getting a few tbl spoons of walnut oil a day so yea fish oils and what not will help i reckon
> 
> Will look at that krillprid mate cheers


KFC has all the fats you need bro

Hows the PIP on that t400? thinking of getting on it very soon so gonna order it now


----------



## Uk_mb

Breda said:


> Think i will drop them for a while mate and will have a look at the cissus but tbf its probably down to the lack of fats in my diet


Just stick sum deca in ya lol. That'll work lol

I bought 2000 caps of fish oil off ebay mate. Cheap as chips.

I


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> My zinger fat hasnt let me down till now
> 
> I think i've been quite low on fats lately tbh only been getting a few tbl spoons of walnut oil a day so yea fish oils and what not will help i reckon
> 
> Will look at that krillprid mate cheers


You eat eggs bro? Plenty in them too.


----------



## Uk_mb

Ginger Ben said:


> You eat eggs bro? Plenty in them too.


X2. Non of this egg 'white' sh1te. Just wack the full egg in


----------



## Ginger Ben

monsterballs said:


> X2. Non of this egg 'white' sh1te. Just wack the full egg in


Yep 6 scrambled everyday for me. Easy 500 kcals and all good.


----------



## Fatstuff

Don't eat eggs, wish I did


----------



## Fatstuff

Only when they've hatched!!


----------



## Uk_mb

Dude, have u ever done jumping lunges -

Did them on the smith today, the jump at the top of the movment- not so much a jump just raise ur front foot off the floor a inch or so.

Puts all the empasis on ur hamstrings.

Just got home now, after doing them I could barely walk.


----------



## Ginger Ben

monsterballs said:


> Dude, have u ever done jumping lunges -
> 
> Did them on the smith today, the jump at the top of the movment- not so much a jump just raise ur front foot off the floor a inch or so.
> 
> Puts all the empasis on ur hamstrings.
> 
> Just got home now, after doing them I could barely walk.


lol yeah i have done them, fvcking hideous exercise! Good luck walking tomorrow! I've just struggled to get in and out of the car and almost had to get the Mrs to drive as I couldn't get in properly with the wheel in the way!


----------



## Fatstuff

jumping fcuking lunges u pair of plonkers?


----------



## Uk_mb

Lmao. Mate I live in a first floor flat. Took me about 25mins to get up the stairs after cycling home, (attempting to cycle home)

I got my mate good today, the lad I train with...

I told him when he's resting, whilst he's waiting for me to do my set, stand on one leg :lol:

It nearly put me off my sets I cudnt stop giggling lilke a little fkin girl when he turned round.

Just text him now "wat the fcuk were u standing on one leg for" lmfao hahahaha


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> jumping fcuking lunges u pair of plonkers?


Try them mate see what you think


----------



## Ginger Ben

monsterballs said:


> Lmao. Mate I live in a first floor flat. Took me about 25mins to get up the stairs after cycling home, (attempting to cycle home)
> 
> I got my mate good today, the lad I train with...
> 
> I told him when he's resting, whilst he's waiting for me to do my set, stand on one leg :lol:
> 
> It nearly put me off my sets I cudnt stop giggling lilke a little fkin girl when he turned round.
> 
> Just text him now "wat the fcuk were u standing on one leg for" lmfao hahahaha


Pmsl just seen your thread on it. Nicely done!


----------



## DiggyV

subb'd

only just seen this one. Will try and catch up..


----------



## Breda

Afghan:2872899 said:


> KFC has all the fats you need bro
> 
> Hows the PIP on that t400? thinking of getting on it very soon so gonna order it now


If injection technique is good pip shudnt b a problem mate



monsterballs:2872904 said:


> Just stick sum deca in ya lol. That'll work lol
> 
> I bought 2000 caps of fish oil off ebay mate. Cheap as chips.
> 
> I


If it was the beginning of my cycle I would but no point now.. I'll just get more oils in



Ginger [URL=Ben:2872917]Ben:2872917[/URL] said:


> You eat eggs bro? Plenty in them too.


I hardly ever eat eggs mate mainly because I find the so bland, I know there's ways to add flavour but still bland

I'll be lookin at my diet over the next couple of days and adjust it I think


----------



## Uk_mb

Gunna take ur advice, gna jab on leg days.

A hour or so before training.

Makes sense really. Will dispurse it well.


----------



## Ginger Ben

DiggyV said:


> subb'd
> 
> only just seen this one. Will try and catch up..


Cheers diggy be good to get your input on stuff


----------



## Ginger Ben

monsterballs said:


> Gunna take ur advice, gna jab on leg days.
> 
> A hour or so before training.
> 
> Makes sense really. Will dispurse it well.


It seems to work for me. Only time I got really bad pip was the one time I didn't do this so as far as I'm concerned it works!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> I hardly ever eat eggs mate mainly because I find the so bland, I know there's ways to add flavour but still bland
> 
> I'll be lookin at my diet over the next couple of days and adjust it I think


Stick your diet up in here mate when you've got it sorted or even now with your current one. Happy to cast an eye over it if you think it would be helpful. I'm far from an expert but sometimes a second opinion can spot things that you miss yourself.

Cheers for reps earlier


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sup peeps? Neglected this today but thought I'd update with this mornings back and bis session

Weighted Chin Ups - ([email protected]), [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] - PB for reps at 20kg

Seated HS Row wide grip - ([email protected], [email protected]), [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] - done isolaterally - PB for the 250kg! :thumbup1:

DB rows - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] then drop set to [email protected] - pain!

Fat Grip EZ Bar Curls strict form, slow reps - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] - not including bar weight

Seated close grip cable row massive drop set - [email protected] to [email protected] to [email protected] to [email protected] - short rest followed by - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

Fooked!

Didn't do deads today as fancied a change and also as my legs are still crippled from Tuesday I didn't fancy it!


----------



## Queenie

Ginger Ben said:


> Sup peeps? Neglected this today but thought I'd update with this mornings back and bis session
> 
> Weighted Chin Ups - ([email protected]), [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] - PB for reps at 20kg
> 
> Seated HS Row wide grip - ([email protected], [email protected]), [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] - done isolaterally - PB for the 250kg! :thumbup1:
> 
> DB rows - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] then drop set to [email protected] - pain!
> 
> Fat Grip EZ Bar Curls strict form, slow reps - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] - not including bar weight
> 
> Seated close grip cable row massive drop set - [email protected] to [email protected] to [email protected] to [email protected] - short rest followed by - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]
> 
> Fooked!
> 
> Didn't do deads today as fancied a change and also as my legs are still crippled from Tuesday I didn't fancy it!


drop sets are killers! x x


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


> Stick your diet up in here mate when you've got it sorted or even now with your current one. Happy to cast an eye over it if you think it would be helpful. I'm far from an expert but sometimes a second opinion can spot things that you miss yourself.
> 
> Cheers for reps earlier


Just seen this but Cba to stick it up bro its very simple but works for me all i know is in reflection my fats are lacking but i will be sorting that out

Your welcome for the reps champ


----------



## Ginger Ben

RXQueenie said:


> drop sets are killers! x x


Ooooh yeah! Love them! Great way to ramp up intensity or finish a session to make sure you are totally spent


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> Just seen this but Cba to stick it up bro its very simple but works for me all i know is in reflection my fats are lacking but i will be sorting that out
> 
> Your welcome for the reps champ


Fair enough you lazy cnut 

So then, this "journal" of yours........hows that going......? Hmm?


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


> Sup peeps? Neglected this today but thought I'd update with this mornings back and bis session
> 
> Weighted Chin Ups - ([email protected]), [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] - PB for reps at 20kg
> 
> Seated HS Row wide grip - ([email protected], [email protected]), [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] - done isolaterally - PB for the 250kg! :thumbup1:
> 
> DB rows - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] then drop set to [email protected] - pain!
> 
> Fat Grip EZ Bar Curls strict form, slow reps - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] - not including bar weight
> 
> Seated close grip cable row massive drop set - [email protected] to [email protected] to [email protected] to [email protected] - short rest followed by - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]
> 
> Fooked!
> 
> Didn't do deads today as fancied a change and also as my legs are still crippled from Tuesday I didn't fancy it!


noice sesh Ben

i'll be adding in some drop sets onmy back sesh tonight because i fancy it... back pumps have been fcukin with me on the oxys tho... I've been gettin shin pumps walkin to the shop ffs


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


> Fair enough you lazy cnut
> 
> So then, this "journal" of yours........hows that going......? Hmm?


What Journal :rolleye: PMSL


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> noice sesh Ben
> 
> i'll be adding in some drop sets onmy back sesh tonight because i fancy it... back pumps have been fcukin with me on the oxys tho... I've been gettin shin pumps walkin to the shop ffs


Thanks, really enjoyed it even though I was a total shell of a man by the end of it :laugh:

Loving chins now that I have placed more emphasis on them they are flying up and are making a big difference to my back I think.

Drop sets are great, any ideas what the session will look like?

Are they workse than dbol for back pumps then? That's the only thing that would put me off them tbh as with the dbol I couldn't even comprehend deads because of the pumps and could barely squat! Not good.


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


> Thanks, really enjoyed it even though I was a total shell of a man by the end of it :laugh:
> 
> Loving chins now that I have placed more emphasis on them they are flying up and are making a big difference to my back I think.
> 
> Drop sets are great, any ideas what the session will look like?
> 
> Are they workse than dbol for back pumps then? That's the only thing that would put me off them tbh as with the dbol I couldn't even comprehend deads because of the pumps and could barely squat! Not good.


Ive sacked chins off for the time being but will be reintroducing them in the next month or so.. probably when off cycle. Great exercise tho i usually use them as a warm up

Session should look like this

Rack pulls.. that will be lower back fcuked for the whole session

Rope pull downs

Seated row

1 arm row

Bent over row

As you can see i like to row lol this has been giving me some good thickness in lats tho so am pleased with it for now

For me they are worse than dbol as i didnt get any back pumps from dbol but i dont fcuk my sessions off i just grin and bere it


----------



## Uk_mb

Nice sesh mate!

I'm gna get on with more weighted pull ups. As with u, I've noticed a big differnce in my back since I started with them.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> Ive sacked chins off for the time being but will be reintroducing them in the next month or so.. probably when off cycle. Great exercise tho i usually use them as a warm up
> 
> Session should look like this
> 
> Rack pulls.. that will be lower back fcuked for the whole session
> 
> Rope pull downs
> 
> Seated row
> 
> 1 arm row
> 
> Bent over row
> 
> As you can see i like to row lol this has been giving me some good thickness in lats tho so am pleased with it for now
> 
> For me they are worse than dbol as i didnt get any back pumps from dbol but i dont fcuk my sessions off i just grin and bere it


Why'd you sack them off? Too hard for you....? :lol:

Nice looking session, you look like you carry a good bit of width in your shoulders, do your lats have that too? If so then def focus on thickness and the width will come if that's the way you're built.


----------



## Ginger Ben

monsterballs said:


> Nice sesh mate!
> 
> I'm gna get on with more weighted pull ups. As with u, I've noticed a big differnce in my back since I started with them.


Cheers. Yeah they are a great exercise. I've basically decided that there are 1 or 2 main exercises I personally find best for each muscle group so I build my session around those. For back its weighted chins and deads/seated rows, chest is db press and weighted dips, legs is press etc etc.

I do more sets on these than on the other exercises and have found that by doing so I've increased my overall strength on the support lifts too. I know that sounds obvious but I always used to do the same amount of sets for each exercise and realised that actually that's a bit silly.


----------



## Fatstuff

I had the worst back pumps ever yesterday, I had to lie down in gym. Squats, overhead pin press and deadlifts lol. Needless to say I was fcuked!!


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


> Why'd you sack them off? Too hard for you....? :lol:
> 
> Nice looking session, you look like you carry a good bit of width in your shoulders, do your lats have that too? If so then def focus on thickness and the width will come if that's the way you're built.


Cnut!!

No too easy to be fair and there was nothing in my gym that would allow me to add weight so it was either do more reps or drop them for a while till i put more weight on my frame... i chose the latter

My last are fairly developed so its all about thickness and density for now


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> Cnut!!
> 
> No too easy to be fair and there was nothing in my gym that would allow me to add weight so it was either do more reps or drop them for a while till i put more weight on my frame... i chose the latter
> 
> My last are fairly developed so its all about thickness and density for now


haha, your gym doesn't have dumbbells you can hold between your feet then? 

Buy a dipping belt mate, they are about £15 on ebay or anywhere else and really handy I think. Stings when you catch a nut between two 20's though! Luckily they are so small now it's less of an issue! :laugh:


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


> Cheers. Yeah they are a great exercise. I've basically decided that there are 1 or 2 main exercises I personally find best for each muscle group so I build my session around those. For back its weighted chins and deads/seated rows, chest is db press and weighted dips, legs is press etc etc.
> 
> I do more sets on these than on the other exercises and have found that by doing so I've increased my overall strength on the support lifts too. I know that sounds obvious but I always used to do the same amount of sets for each exercise and realised that actually that's a bit silly.


Thats a good idea mate i do similar as well sometimes... some exercises get 2 sets some get 4


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> Thats a good idea mate i do similar as well sometimes... some exercises get 2 sets some get 4


Yeah it seems to be working well so far. Also with the increased volume on the key builders when I come off I can drop the volume down a bit but still (hopefully) maintain the same weights and reps but for a couple less sets which should help with keeping gains.

I did 6 working sets of chins today, no way I'd be doing that as a natty scummer. When I'm off this cycle I'll drop that to 3 or 4 and build back up agian. Until the next blast anyway!!


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


> haha, your gym doesn't have dumbbells you can hold between your feet then?
> 
> Buy a dipping belt mate, they are about £15 on ebay or anywhere else and really handy I think. Stings when you catch a nut between two 20's though! Luckily they are so small now it's less of an issue! :laugh:


My feet are only a size 7 mate and tbf ive tried it and it feels awkward for me... i end up concentrating on keepin the blasted dumbbell between my feet

Was looking into doing just that bro... i wont be catchin my nuts any time soon as the sack has no potatoes in it


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


> Yeah it seems to be working well so far. Also with the increased volume on the key builders when I come off I can drop the volume down a bit but still (hopefully) maintain the same weights and reps but for a couple less sets which should help with keeping gains.
> 
> I did 6 working sets of chins today, no way I'd be doing that as a natty scummer. When I'm off this cycle I'll drop that to 3 or 4 and build back up agian. Until the next blast anyway!!


Thats alot of volume there man.. **** 6 sets of chins man, but i get what your thinking and if its working for you then all the better


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> My feet are only a size 7 mate and tbf ive tried it and it feels awkward for me... i end up concentrating on keepin the blasted dumbbell between my feet
> 
> Was looking into doing just that bro... i wont be catchin my nuts any time soon as the sack has no potatoes in it


I have this vision in my mind.......


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> Thats alot of volume there man.. **** 6 sets of chins man, but i get what your thinking and if its working for you then all the better


I just feel like I can go and go when I'm in the gym at the moment so am taking advantage of it. Guess its a nice side of the test! May have a few lower volume, higher intensity sessions next week to mix it up a bit but I like being there so end up just doing loads!


----------



## Uk_mb

After a bit of imput here lads..

Once every 6-8 weeks I'll giv it a rest from normal training and do a blast day on said body part, purely to shock the muscle.

2 weeks ago it was legs-

Leg press- (concentrating on quads)

5 sets 50/40/30/20/10 reps

Leg press (concentrating on hams) 4 sets 50/40/30/20/10.

Then a bunch of calf work

Doms were emense !!!

Today I'm looking to blast shoulders.

I'm thinking one exercise on each. Side,rear and front. My question to u is... What exercises??

Rep wise I'm thinking 30/20/10/10


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


> I just feel like I can go and go when I'm in the gym at the moment so am taking advantage of it. Guess its a nice side of the test! May have a few lower volume, higher intensity sessions next week to mix it up a bit but I like being there so end up just doing loads!


Well yea if you feel good make the most of it mate.. wont harm you will it, might not get you more growth but the feel good factor will be there.

Its allways good to mix things up but while things are working i wouldnt bother


----------



## Ginger Ben

monsterballs said:


> After a bit of imput here lads..
> 
> Once every 6-8 weeks I'll giv it a rest from normal training and do a blast day on said body part, purely to shock the muscle.
> 
> 2 weeks ago it was legs-
> 
> Leg press- (concentrating on quads)
> 
> 5 sets 50/40/30/20/10 reps
> 
> Leg press (concentrating on hams) 4 sets 50/40/30/20/10.
> 
> Then a bunch of calf work
> 
> Doms were emense !!!
> 
> Today I'm looking to blast shoulders.
> 
> I'm thinking one exercise on each. Side,rear and front. My question to u is... What exercises??
> 
> Rep wise I'm thinking 30/20/10/10


OHP for medial delts

Front raises for anterior

Face Pulls for rear and traps


----------



## Ginger Ben

monsterballs said:


> After a bit of imput here lads..
> 
> Once every 6-8 weeks I'll giv it a rest from normal training and do a blast day on said body part, purely to shock the muscle.
> 
> 2 weeks ago it was legs-
> 
> Leg press- (concentrating on quads)
> 
> 5 sets 50/40/30/20/10 reps
> 
> Leg press (concentrating on hams) 4 sets 50/40/30/20/10.
> 
> Then a bunch of calf work
> 
> Doms were emense !!!
> 
> Today I'm looking to blast shoulders.
> 
> I'm thinking one exercise on each. Side,rear and front. My question to u is... What exercises??
> 
> Rep wise I'm thinking 30/20/10/10


Or start with face pulls

them do front raises with a fixed barbell

finish by doing the rack on lat raises - start with something like the 14's do ten reps, drop set to 12's 10 reps, drop set to 10's 10 reps, drop set to 8's 10 reps, drop set to 6's 10 reps. You'll be ****ed - then do it again :thumbup1:

You'll be amazed how heavy 6kg dumbbells can feel after this. Trick is no rest at all, put a pair down, pick the next pair up and go. Strict form as weight isn't heavy, no swinging. It does require you to be able to secure a lot of db's but should be possible as it's quite quick to do.


----------



## Breda

monsterballs said:


> After a bit of imput here lads..
> 
> Once every 6-8 weeks I'll giv it a rest from normal training and do a blast day on said body part, purely to shock the muscle.
> 
> 2 weeks ago it was legs-
> 
> Leg press- (concentrating on quads)
> 
> 5 sets 50/40/30/20/10 reps
> 
> Leg press (concentrating on hams) 4 sets 50/40/30/20/10.
> 
> Then a bunch of calf work
> 
> Doms were emense !!!
> 
> Today I'm looking to blast shoulders.
> 
> I'm thinking one exercise on each. Side,rear and front. My question to u is... What exercises??
> 
> Rep wise I'm thinking 30/20/10/10


Dumbell press, side lats and face pulls and do the reps as you put them


----------



## Breda

a good way to do front raises is by liein on the a bench 45 degrees, chest down, dumb bell in each hand by your sides and supinate them as you raise you arms up if that makes any sense.. killer for front delts

its basically the same as when standing except you hands arent pronated and you are tisting from palms facing your body to supinated on the way up


----------



## Uk_mb

Cheers lads,

Db press will be warm up,

I very rarely get doms in my front/side delts.

I want some!! Bring on the pain!

I'll update later on, using my nose to push keys as my arms will be dead :thumbsup: cheers


----------



## Breda

oooor

you can try a side raise, into front raise (bring arms infront of you once at the top of the side raise), to over head all in 1 movement... that will fcuk your shoulders good and proper on 6kg


----------



## Uk_mb

Breda said:


> a good way to do front raises is by liein on the a bench 45 degrees, chest down, dumb bell in each hand by your sides and supinate them as you raise you arms up if that makes any sense.. killer for front delts
> 
> its basically the same as when standing except you hands arent pronated and you are tisting from palms facing your body to supinated on the way up


Last time I did this ended up [email protected] both db's off my quads lmao. One of them had just been jabbed!!

Great variation tho!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> oooor
> 
> you can try a side raise, into front raise (bring arms infront of you once at the top of the side raise), to over head all in 1 movement... that will fcuk your shoulders good and proper on 6kg


That sounds good. supersets are the way forward with shoulders if you want to blast them. Like Breda says go from side in to front or even rear delt flys in to seated lat raises etc.

Loads of options.


----------



## Ginger Ben

monsterballs said:


> Last time I did this ended up [email protected] both db's off my quads lmao. One of them had just been jabbed!!
> 
> Great variation tho!


Pratice being less of a spazz then


----------



## Breda

monsterballs said:


> Cheers lads,
> 
> Db press will be warm up,
> 
> I very rarely get doms in my front/side delts.
> 
> I want some!! Bring on the pain!
> 
> I'll update later on, using my nose to push keys as my arms will be dead :thumbsup: cheers


If you want doms in your shoulders then high reps and high intensity is the way to go... shoulder doms fcuk me off but i love em


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


> Pratice being less of a spazz then


Agreed... its not hard you clumsy cnut


----------



## Fatstuff

Mmm dinner jerk chicken breast


----------



## Breda

Fatstuff said:


> Mmm dinner jerk chicken breast


Cnut!! absolute fcukin cnut!!!

i was supposed to have some jerk chicken yesterday... some chick in my new area had made it for me but i only went and got lost and she fcuked off to her mums for the night


----------



## Fatstuff

Breda said:


> Cnut!! absolute fcukin cnut!!!
> 
> i was supposed to have some jerk chicken yesterday... some chick in my new area had made it for me but i only went and got lost and she fcuked off to her mums for the night


Did u say 'why u making me jerk chicken?? why arent u making me a roast dinner? why jerk chicken??, if i was chinese would u be making me spring rolls? JERK FCUKING CHICKEN????'


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> Cnut!! absolute fcukin cnut!!!
> 
> i was supposed to have some jerk chicken yesterday... some chick in my new area had made it for me but i only went and got lost and she fcuked off to her mums for the night


Silly cnut, lucky she wasn't offering you herself too or you'd have been royally pi55ed off


----------



## Uk_mb

Cheers for the workout ideas ladies !

Warmed up with pressing light.

Face pulls - 40/30/20/10

Front raise-10 heavy,10 light. Repeated untill I'd done 100 reps. Very little rest.

Side raise - 10/20/30

Shrug superset rear shrug.

10/10/20/20/10/10

Wow. Never felt so pumped in my life !!


----------



## Breda

Fatstuff:2876213 said:


> Did u say 'why u making me jerk chicken?? why arent u making me a roast dinner? why jerk chicken??, if i was chinese would u be making me spring rolls? JERK FCUKING CHICKEN????'


You must have me confused with yourself pal



Ginger [URL=Ben:2876219]Ben:2876219[/URL] said:


> Silly cnut, lucky she wasn't offering you herself too or you'd have been royally pi55ed off


Oh she was but she's a bit on the large side so no real loss

Just smashed back and bis... Those back pumps are cnuts... Very happy with the session no ego training, strict form on every exercise, every set and every rep


----------



## Ginger Ben

monsterballs said:


> Cheers for the workout ideas ladies !
> 
> Warmed up with pressing light.
> 
> Face pulls - 40/30/20/10
> 
> Front raise-10 heavy,10 light. Repeated untill I'd done 100 reps. Very little rest.
> 
> Side raise - 10/20/30
> 
> Shrug superset rear shrug.
> 
> 10/10/20/20/10/10
> 
> Wow. Never felt so pumped in my life !!


Nice looking session there ballbags!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> Oh she was but she's a bit on the large side so no real loss
> 
> Just smashed back and bis... Those back pumps are cnuts... Very happy with the session no ego training, strict form on every exercise, every set and every rep


Pmsl large as in a bit of junk in the trunk or large as in exploded whale?

Sounds like a good session too mate. We all seem to be in the zone this week following a bit of a blip last week! Glad that's out of the way. Onwards and upwards!


----------



## Uk_mb

Ginger Ben said:


> Pmsl large as in a bit of junk in the trunk or large as in exploded whale?


I caught them in the act.

She's not too big mate, a real keeper!


----------



## Ginger Ben

monsterballs said:


> I caught them in the act.
> 
> She's not too big mate, a real keeper!


Pmsl SPAMMING CNUT!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Anyway that cnuts calfs are too big for it to be Breda


----------



## Mr_Morocco

ahahahahahahahaha :lol:


----------



## Fatstuff

God this journal really is starting to stink of p1ss!!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> God this journal really is starting to stink of p1ss!!!


Oi cnutybollox there's been a lot of good training chat in here today. You're just jelly because yours got closed down automatically due to lack of activity


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Fatstuff said:


> God this journal really is starting to stink of p1ss!!!


 :spam:


----------



## Queenie

evening boys  x x


----------



## Ginger Ben

RXQueenie said:


> evening boys  x x


Hola, how's it going?


----------



## Queenie

Ginger Ben said:


> Hola, how's it going?


i have hurty traps  you ok? x x


----------



## Ginger Ben

RXQueenie said:


> i have hurty traps  you ok? x x


Deads? I'm still walking like I've got a broom handle up my jacksie from legs on Tuesday and now my upper body is starting to hurt from today's session!

Shoulders tomorrow!!


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> Oi cnutybollox there's been a lot of good training chat in here today. You're just jelly because yours got closed down automatically due to lack of activity


LOL i closed it in a strop due to lack of activity


----------



## Queenie

Ginger Ben said:


> Deads? I'm still walking like I've got a broom handle up my jacksie from legs on Tuesday and now my upper body is starting to hurt from today's session!
> 
> Shoulders tomorrow!!


yes deads... but light... good form... but lots of reps is maybe what did it. i dont know. im used to just abusing my body so i guess something had to give at some point 

haha make sure u smash those shoulders tomorrow!! x x


----------



## Fatstuff

once im lifting non baby weights i will start a new semi serious journal!! lol


----------



## Uk_mb

Any1 ever pierced a vein when going to inject?? I think I just done it...

I think the needle may of been a bit blunt as I tried it in my glute and wudnt go in.

So tried in my quad, wudnt go in smoothly. Only went in about quater inch or so, felt a lot of pain, so withdrew it and BLOOD. Quite a bit of it lol

Instant swelling, swelled up to about half size of a golf ball, went solid and went blue. I shattt myself. Its gone down within 20mins.

Obviously I didn't inject, I full swabbed the area and vial. Everythings always clean.


----------



## Fatstuff

u know what mate, ive literally just 10 mins ago had a mare of a time doing my injections, popped needle in, it hurt stingy pulled it out and as i had already done my other leg with deca i had to swap needles and go about an inch away from it, both bled like fcuk!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

monsterballs said:


> Any1 ever pierced a vein when going to inject?? I think I just done it...
> 
> I think the needle may of been a bit blunt as I tried it in my glute and wudnt go in.
> 
> So tried in my quad, wudnt go in smoothly. Only went in about quater inch or so, felt a lot of pain, so withdrew it and BLOOD. Quite a bit of it lol
> 
> Instant swelling, swelled up to about half size of a golf ball, went solid and went blue. I shattt myself. Its gone down within 20mins.
> 
> Obviously I didn't inject, I full swabbed the area and vial. Everythings always clean.


Ooo nasty. Yep I'd say you hit one on the way in.


----------



## Ginger Ben

RXQueenie said:


> yes deads... but light... good form... but lots of reps is maybe what did it. i dont know. im used to just abusing my body so i guess something had to give at some point
> 
> haha make sure u smash those shoulders tomorrow!! x x


Lol high rep deads will destroy anybody tbh. Sounds like a good session!

I feel broken but am going to nail tomorrow then have whole weekend off.


----------



## Uk_mb

Obvioulsy its the bodys natural reaction to reject anything put in a muscle. Its sh1t like that that puts me off.

Swelling just about going down now, pretty sure it was just a vein. I'd be fcuked if I had to inj two sites everytime lol

Didn't help the needle bein blunted


----------



## Fatstuff

monsterballs said:


> Obvioulsy its the bodys natural reaction to reject anything put in a muscle. Its sh1t like that that puts me off.
> 
> Swelling just about going down now, pretty sure it was just a vein. I'd be fcuked if I had to inj two sites everytime lol


I can only use quads and im doing each leg every time lol, its a pain in the ass (not literally as i cant reach lol)


----------



## Uk_mb

Last time I did glutes I got cramp so bad in my side lol

Can still do them, just using one hand tho


----------



## Fatstuff

monsterballs said:


> Last time I did glutes I got cramp so bad in my side lol
> 
> Can still do them, just using one hand tho


im bastard shaky with 2 hands let alone one! i may have to learn how to do it lol


----------



## Uk_mb

Lol so am I mate.

I used to hold the blue tip of the needle as it was going in, then try and move my hand up to the plunger lol.

Now I just push it in holding the plunger at the end, asperating with one hand is tricky tho


----------



## Mr_Morocco

whats asperating mean?


----------



## Fatstuff

i think id have to risk not aspiratin lol


----------



## Fatstuff

Afghan said:


> whats asperating mean?


pulling plunger back when in you to check for blood


----------



## Uk_mb

Fatstuff said:


> i think id have to risk not aspiratin lol


Sometimes I don't bother in glutes :nono:

Should do really lol.

Not a great deal of vessels there tho


----------



## Fatstuff

monsterballs said:


> Sometimes I don't bother in glutes :nono:
> 
> Should do really lol.
> 
> Not a great deal of vessels there tho


my mate never aspirates, never wipes anything with a swab, and uses the same 5ml barrel because its the only 5ml barrel he has got


----------



## Uk_mb

Lol that's pushin it a bit :lol:


----------



## Fatstuff

mental lol i know, but never got an abscess or anything though fair play to him. Watch one of us careful bastards get one lol


----------



## Uk_mb

Fatstuff said:


> mental lol i know, but never got an abscess or anything though fair play to him. Watch one of us careful bastards get one lol


Lol mate my first injection on my first cycle, I got one.

Litrally trawlin thru the internet thinking I was gna have to have it drained.

All it was was a little red lmao

Doc gave me antibiotics.


----------



## Fatstuff

monsterballs said:


> Lol mate my first injection on my first cycle, I got one.
> 
> Litrally trawlin thru the internet thinking I was gna have to have it drained.
> 
> All it was was a little red lmao
> 
> Doc gave me antibiotics.


What did u tell him it was from?


----------



## Uk_mb

Vit b12 injection lol


----------



## Fatstuff

Did they ask why?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning all. Off to do shoulders now. Seem to have developed another cold! Don't feel ill just really snotty nose. Guess test has fvcked my immune system a bit. Lots of vit C going in and zma at night.


----------



## Uk_mb

Fatstuff said:


> Did they ask why?


No mate , I'm pretty sure they no its steroids. As on my file (on his screen) I can always see 'does bodybuilding'  always puts a smile on my face

Got a nasty as5 bruise on my leg from last night when I tried to slit my vein lmao


----------



## Ginger Ben

This mornings shoulders session, felt a bit crap because of this cold but still had a good go at it.

Seated HS Shoulder Press - ([email protected]), [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

Face Pulls - ([email protected], [email protected]) [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] - 48 is stack, need to find another way to do these to add weight

BB OHP - ([email protected], [email protected]), [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

Oly Bar Shrugs (no straps) - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] then did a giant drop set - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] then went back up in ascending set - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

DB Lat Raises - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]


----------



## Ginger Ben

Could I do face pulls one hand at a time?? Anybody tried this to see if it feels the same?


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Ginger Ben said:


> Could I do face pulls one hand at a time?? Anybody tried this to see if it feels the same?


Good work out bro, what are face pulls though?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Afghan said:


> Good work out bro, what are face pulls though?


Cheers mate. They are a really good rear delt and trap exercise. Use the rope attachement on the cable tower and pull it towards your face! Keep elbows high and get a good squeeze at full contraction with slow negatives. Really build my rear delts up quickly.


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


> Could I do face pulls one hand at a time?? Anybody tried this to see if it feels the same?


Doubt you would feel stable mate tbf i do them with the stirrup attatchment tingy feels a lot better than a rope


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> Doubt you would feel stable mate tbf i do them with the stirrup attatchment tingy feels a lot better than a rope


That's my concern. Might have to do something else first to pre-exhaust the rear delts and traps then do them. Maybe oly bar shrugs?


----------



## Breda

Afghan said:


> Good work out bro, what are face pulls though?


Fcuk sake you been askin some newbie questions lately


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


> That's my concern. Might have to do something else first to pre-exhaust the rear delts and traps then do them. Maybe oly bar shrugs?


I usually leave them till last mate and then blast them


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> I usually leave them till last mate and then blast them


That's what I was thinking, use them as a finisher and do a giant drop then ascend set like I did on shrugs today.


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


> That's what I was thinking, use them as a finisher and do a giant drop then ascend set like I did on shrugs today.


Sounds about right to me mate... super set them, drop set them do what you gotta do to blast fcuk outa them


----------



## Ginger Ben

Hopijng scotch bonnets are going to cure me of this cold as I'm going to sweat it out with this chilli I'm eating currently!! :devil2:


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


> Hopijng scotch bonnets are going to cure me of this cold as I'm going to sweat it out with this chilli I'm eating currently!! :devil2:


Those are some hot mother fcukers mate... Eat them roar and tho cold will be sweated out in minutes


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> Those are some hot mother fcukers mate... Eat them roar and tho cold will be sweated out in minutes


Yeah they are, got a whole one in this chilli with 500g mince and the usual bits and pieces. Just eaten just over half of it and got a nice glow going on now! Not as hot as I'd expected as I guess cooking them down cools the burn a bit. Will chuck two in next time and see how that goes!


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


> Yeah they are, got a whole one in this chilli with 500g mince and the usual bits and pieces. Just eaten just over half of it and got a nice glow going on now! Not as hot as I'd expected as I guess cooking them down cools the burn a bit. Will chuck two in next time and see how that goes!


Put 4 in or eat 1 roar you pussy.

I grew up on the stuff i dont even feel them anymore


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> Put 4 in or eat 1 roar you pussy.
> 
> I grew up on the stuff i dont even feel them anymore


hahaha, not sure I'd eat one raw. I've got some dried Naga Jolokia's at home, they are fvcking insanely hot, even a tiny little shaving of it.

Yeah I guess if you've had a lot of them you build up a tolerance. My chilli tolerance used to be pretty good but has weakened recently as my Mrs doesn't like things that are too hot so I've subconsciously been toning down my chillis for a while.


----------



## Ginger Ben

KNACKERED!! Need a kip...zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz :sleeping:


----------



## Fatstuff

i dont know what kind of equipment u got at your gym ben, but the gym i used to go to a month back (lol) they had a seated row machine and if you dropped the seat to the lowest point u could do some heavy face pull type rows. Good for rear delts.

although rear delt flyes are better than both and u can go as heavy as u like lol

dunno what the issue is really


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> i dont know what kind of equipment u got at your gym ben, but the gym i used to go to a month back (lol) they had a seated row machine and if you dropped the seat to the lowest point u could do some heavy face pull type rows. Good for rear delts.
> 
> although rear delt flyes are better than both and u can go as heavy as u like lol
> 
> dunno what the issue is really


haha yeah thanks, good idea!

Rear delt flys suck c0ck IMO, not an exercise I get on well with at all for some reason.


----------



## Fatstuff

LOL how come? what dont u like about them?


----------



## Fatstuff

mingster does some kind of a barbell row where he holds onto the plates (might be ez bar not sure) to work his rear delts


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> LOL how come? what dont u like about them?


Just find them a very uncomfortable exercise and not that effective compared to face pulls tbh.



Fatstuff said:


> mingster does some kind of a barbell row where he holds onto the plates (might be ez bar not sure) to work his rear delts


Yes I've heard of this. I think it is with an easy bar and you do a BOR but holding the plates so the grip width is what makes it an effective rear delt lift. Might give it a try if I can't sort out my beloved face pulls.....


----------



## Uk_mb

Fatstuff said:


> mingster does some kind of a barbell row where he holds onto the plates (might be ez bar not sure) to work his rear delts


Called upright rows mate.

Hit the traps more than anything, but they are very well known for causing/adding to shoulder injuries 

I used to love them... Then I tore my rotator cuff


----------



## Ginger Ben

monsterballs said:


> Called upright rows mate.
> 
> Hit the traps more than anything, but they are very well known for causing/adding to shoulder injuries
> 
> I used to love them... Then I tore my rotator cuff


Isn't that a standing upright row holding the bar though? They suck balls! Really hurt my shoulders and I can't do them any more.


----------



## Uk_mb

Ginger Ben said:


> Isn't that a standing upright row holding the bar though? They suck balls! Really hurt my shoulders and I can't do them any more.


Don't do them. I wish sum1 wud of told me that lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

monsterballs said:


> Don't do them. I wish sum1 wud of told me that lol


Agreed, horrible exercise. They work but only if you are injury free, any shoulder issue seems to get magnified by upright rows.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Grrr fvcking nose been running like a leaking tap all day! Anybody got experience of test flu? Could it be this?? I don't feel too bad just got a really runny nose and sneezing a bit. Almost like an allergy. Have taken a piriton in case it is an allergic reaction to something.


----------



## Fatstuff

monsterballs said:


> Called upright rows mate.
> 
> Hit the traps more than anything, but they are very well known for causing/adding to shoulder injuries
> 
> I used to love them... Then I tore my rotator cuff


Not upright rows u plum, its where u hold the actual plates


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> Isn't that a standing upright row holding the bar though? They suck balls! Really hurt my shoulders and I can't do them any more.


everything sucks balls to u


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> everything sucks balls to u


Lol conversation just happened to focus on two exercises I particulary dislike


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol conversation just happened to focus on two exercises I particulary dislike


have u tried not ego lifting with your rear delt flyes :rolleye:


----------



## Breda

That's right Stanley you tell him


----------



## Breda

When it comes to rear delts feeeel is soooo important imo... It's a tiny muscle so no need for big weights, just feel it contract and stretch


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> have u tried not ego lifting with your rear delt flyes :rolleye:


Haha yes mate I last did them with 6kg db's. They just don't feel right.


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> Haha yes mate I last did them with 6kg db's. They just don't feel right.


Try lowering it, I can imagine you'd struggle at that weight :rolleye:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> Try lowering it, I can imagine you'd struggle at that weight :rolleye:


Pmsl cheeky git. Can you not see avis on [email protected]??


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> Pmsl cheeky git. Can you not see avis on [email protected]??


U mean that arty farty black and White thing lol. U no I'm playin bro


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> U mean that arty farty black and White thing lol. U no I'm playin bro


Course I do :laugh:

Besides 6's are the smallest ones we have...one day maybe.....one day!


----------



## Uk_mb

Just seen ur thread about chisora.

I saw that before on ss news.

I fkin hate the guy, he's worse that haye. I'd probly even go as far as ... He's worse than harrison.

He got inialated by tyson fury. That was funny.

Klitsco's gna make him suffer for that lol, chisora's gna feel one of klit's jabs and think ... "Oh fcuk"

I just can't wait for klitsco's end of fight traditional 'call out'. I recon he will be after tyson fury, who unbelivably ranks currently at 7th in the world !! Pmsl

Klitsco's just gna call him, just to knock him down a peg or two the stupid fat ginger bellend


----------



## Ginger Ben

Going to cut back to 3 days a week training from next week. I do quite a lot of volume at the moment which I like but I think 4 days out of 5 is too much as I'm knackered all the time. Will try it and see how it goes.

Will continue with 4 day split but just roll it over the weekend.

Also going to do 5x5 on some of the 'main' lifts like db press, ohp, squats and then 4x8-12 type stuff on others.


----------



## Fatstuff

theres 7 days in a week mate

just sayin


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> theres 7 days in a week mate
> 
> just sayin


Yes thank you for that! Lol

I hardly ever train weekends so i fit it in to mon -fri


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> *Going to cut back to 3 days a week training* from next week. I do quite a lot of volume at the moment which I like but I think 4 days out of 5 is too much as I'm knackered all the time. Will try it and see how it goes.
> 
> Will continue with 4 day split but just roll it over the weekend.
> 
> Also going to do 5x5 on some of the 'main' lifts like db press, ohp, squats and then 4x8-12 type stuff on others.


The only thing you really need to cut back on is carbs,you fat cnut. Doesn't Pscarb do a 3 day routine? If i could get away with training less days than i do then i would. Nice amount of recovery time etc. My problem is is that it takes me nearly an hour to do one body part,due to talking to every fcuker in the gym so to squeeze all my body parts into 3 sessions,i'd be there all night! Let us know how it goes Benjy


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> The only thing you really need to cut back on is carbs,you fat cnut. Doesn't Pscarb do a 3 day routine? If i could get away with training less days than i do then i would. Nice amount of recovery time etc. My problem is is that it takes me nearly an hour to do one body part,due to talking to every fcuker in the gym so to squeeze all my body parts into 3 sessions,i'd be there all night! Let us know how it goes Benjy


Welcome back granddad, where've you been hiding you slippery old cnut??

the reason i thought about it was I looked back at a few of my recent sessions and realised I'm doing a lot of

volume with workin set weights. This is obviously due to the aas and the increased endurance it seems to give when lifting. However I think I need to compensate for that a bit by either eating a load more to recover quickly or rest a bit more. More rest is easier so I'll try that first and see. If my progress slows, increases or stagnates I'll know why.

How's your cycle going Van Dros?


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> Welcome back granddad, where've you been hiding you slippery old cnut??
> 
> the reason i thought about it was I looked back at a few of my recent sessions and realised I'm doing a lot of
> 
> volume with workin set weights. This is obviously due to the aas and the increased endurance it seems to give when lifting. However I think I need to compensate for that a bit by either eating a load more to recover quickly or rest a bit more. More rest is easier so I'll try that first and see. If my progress slows, increases or stagnates I'll know why.
> 
> How's your cycle going Van Dros?


Will be 7 weeks on Tues of 750mg test e and my weight hasn't changed. Would be quite nice if the vegetable oil finally kicked in. Can't eat any more and fcuking pi$$ed off to be totally honest. I've still be loitering but a bit dissolusioned at the mo so i've not had anything constructive nor distructive to say to be honest haha.

If you can cut your working time in the gym down and rest more,then surely thats only going to be of benefit isn't it?


----------



## Fatstuff

luther1 said:


> Will be 7 weeks on Tues of 750mg test e and my weight hasn't changed. Would be quite nice if the vegetable oil finally kicked in. Can't eat any more and fcuking pi$$ed off to be totally honest. I've still be loitering but a bit dissolusioned at the mo so i've not had anything constructive nor distructive to say to be honest haha.
> 
> If you can cut your working time in the gym down and rest more,then surely thats only going to be of benefit isn't it?


They aren't magic , ur supposed to gym as well


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> Will be 7 weeks on Tues of 750mg test e and my weight hasn't changed. Would be quite nice if the vegetable oil finally kicked in. Can't eat any more and fcuking pi$$ed off to be totally honest. I've still be loitering but a bit dissolusioned at the mo so i've not had anything constructive nor distructive to say to be honest haha.
> 
> If you can cut your working time in the gym down and rest more,then surely thats only going to be of benefit isn't it?


That's annoying mate. I trust you know the vegetable oil is legit?

Do you feel you are recomping at all or not really?

Anything you feel you could change regard training (do some?  ) or diet that might help?

How about strength gains anything there?

Stick with it mate I have seen some people say it took 8 weeks or so to get real results showing then they came along quickly for the remainder of the course. If that happens to you then extend it to 16 weeks or so to make most of it.

Yes I think a 3 day a week routine works better for me. Problem is I love being in the gym so have been going more often but realised that may well be counter productive.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Had cocktails at the table next to Tom Jones tonight. That is all


----------



## Ginger Ben

Chesticles and tricycles tomorrow morning. Hoping to be back to 100% from this f'ing cold too!

Going for [email protected] on db press see how close I get


----------



## Fatstuff

Bet he was chuffed weren't he


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> Bet he was chuffed weren't he


Cnut asked me how much I could bench!


----------



## Uk_mb

Ginger Ben said:


> Cnut asked me how much I could bench!


Bet he moved away wen u told him the answer.


----------



## Ginger Ben

monsterballs said:


> Bet he moved away wen u told him the answer.


No, he laughed the [email protected]!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Afternoon - chest and tris this morning, changed it up a bit and went for 5x5 on the db bench

Inc DB bench - Target was 5x5 with the 50's - 5, 5, 5, 5, 3 (bad start getting them in to position), 3 to make up for 2 dropped reps, [email protected] to finish

Weighted Dips - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected][email protected], 11+2 [email protected] - bit of rest pause and negatives to up the game on these!

HS Seated Chest Press - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] - went up and down with 30 sec rest between sets

Inc Cable Skulls - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

DB flat flys - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

11 bw dips to finish

Simple and effective session I think, worked as by the time I got to flys I was struggling to press the 20's in to the starting position! Will try a set with the 52's next week!


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Ginger Ben said:


> Afternoon - chest and tris this morning, changed it up a bit and went for 5x5 on the db bench
> 
> Inc DB bench - Target was 5x5 with the 50's - 5, 5, 5, 5, 3 (bad start getting them in to position), 3 to make up for 2 dropped reps, [email protected] to finish
> 
> Weighted Dips - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected][email protected], 11+2 [email protected] - bit of rest pause and negatives to up the game on these!
> 
> HS Seated Chest Press - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] - went up and down with 30 sec rest between sets
> 
> Inc Cable Skulls - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]
> 
> DB flat flys - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]
> 
> 11 bw dips to finish
> 
> Simple and effective session I think, worked as by the time I got to flys I was struggling to press the 20's in to the starting position! Will try a set with the 52's next week!


Your smashing the DB's bro! I tried to up mine to 45's today but struggled think ill wait till i start the gear in April then go for it


----------



## Ginger Ben

Afghan said:


> Your smashing the DB's bro! I tried to up mine to 45's today but struggled think ill wait till i start the gear in April then go for it


Cheers mate, yeah I feel like I've made the 50's my bitches now although they are still capable of some damage if not respected! Lol.

Can't believe I neglected the db's for so long I love them now!

How's your training going mate?


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Ginger Ben said:


> Cheers mate, yeah I feel like I've made the 50's my bitches now although they are still capable of some damage if not respected! Lol.
> 
> Can't believe I neglected the db's for so long I love them now!
> 
> How's your training going mate?


Going good tbh, had abit of a lazy week last week but been hard at it for about 6-7 weeks now, looking forward to getting on the gear in April, just trying to totally clean up my diet before then, stopped drinking couple of weeks ago aswell. Going to Mauritius in October so i wanna look as lean as i can.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Good stuff. I had a slow week too a while back. Sh1t happens I reckon just move on and keep going. Can't be 100% all day everyday unfortunately, life seems to get in the way!

Mauritius sounds good mate. Looking lean In the avi to be fair. That a recent shot?


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Ginger Ben said:


> Good stuff. I had a slow week too a while back. Sh1t happens I reckon just move on and keep going. Can't be 100% all day everyday unfortunately, life seems to get in the way!
> 
> Mauritius sounds good mate. Looking lean In the avi to be fair. That a recent shot?


Yea took that today after the gym.

Hows the test going? Im thinking of doing the pro chem t400 at 500mg EW for 12 weeks when i start.

Missus family are Mauritian so free accomadation FTW :thumb:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Afghan said:


> Yea took that today after the gym.
> 
> Hows the test going? Im thinking of doing the pro chem t400 at 500mg EW for 12 weeks when i start.
> 
> Missus family are Mauritian so free accomadation FTW :thumb:


Going well now I'm on the good stuff. The first 5 weeks were wasted as the gear was bunk.

However now on the pro chem tri test and all going well. 5th jab tomorrow morning been doing 800mg a week. Might drop it to 600 now that it's kicked in but i expect I'll leave it at 800! Lol.

Noticing good strength increases and starting to get vascular forearms and across my shoulders. Shoulders and arms are looking bigger all the time too. Should be in the sweet spot now so it's balls out training now and as clean a diet as I can.

Ate well today

Shakes either side of training

6 eggs scrambled

250g chicken with mixed veg

250g chicken with mixed veg

250g minced beef with some brown pasta

Will have a shake before bed

Could easily eat more but trying to recomp more than bulk so am varying calories a bit each day. Also had a fairly dirty weekend so wanted a lower cal day today!


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Ginger Ben said:


> Going well now I'm on the good stuff. The first 5 weeks were wasted as the gear was bunk.
> 
> However now on the pro chem tri test and all going well. 5th jab tomorrow morning been doing 800mg a week. Might drop it to 600 now that it's kicked in but i expect I'll leave it at 800! Lol.
> 
> Noticing good strength increases and starting to get vascular forearms and across my shoulders. Shoulders and arms are looking bigger all the time too. Should be in the sweet spot now so it's balls out training now and as clean a diet as I can.
> 
> Ate well today
> 
> Shakes either side of training
> 
> 6 eggs scrambled
> 
> 250g chicken with mixed veg
> 
> 250g chicken with mixed veg
> 
> 250g minced beef with some brown pasta
> 
> Will have a shake before bed
> 
> Could easily eat more but trying to recomp more than bulk so am varying calories a bit each day. Also had a fairly dirty weekend so wanted a lower cal day today!


Thats still a decent amount of protein there i wouldnt worry too much.

I had a massive cheat day saturday myself haha, definatley feeling alot more focused and healthier since i stopped drinking though.


----------



## TELBOR

WTF is going off in here then?!

:2guns:


----------



## Mr_Morocco

R0BR0ID said:


> WTF is going off in here then?!
> 
> :2guns:


Welcome back you filthy roider :thumb:


----------



## TELBOR

Afghan said:


> Welcome back you filthy roider :thumb:


Cheers bro!

Hope all is well :thumb:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BR0ID said:


> Cheers bro!
> 
> Hope all is well :thumb:


Lol 13 likes! 

Welcome back nut sack


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol 13 likes!
> 
> Welcome back nut sack


Thanks mate.

Suppose i best start a journal to help me through this cruise business


----------



## Breda

R0BR0ID:2888545 said:


> WTF is going off in here then?!
> 
> :2guns:


Fcuk all you roidy cnut


----------



## Queenie

R0BR0ID said:


> WTF is going off in here then?!
> 
> :2guns:


youre awfully cheery


----------



## TELBOR

Breda said:


> Fcuk all you roidy cnut


Thought so, usually 8 pages for one day...... its oh so quiet!?


----------



## TELBOR

RXQueenie said:


> youre awfully Hench


Why thank you


----------



## Uk_mb

R0BR0ID said:


> WTF is going off in here then?!
> 
> :2guns:


Mac's trolling ur journel ben!!

:lol:


----------



## Queenie

R0BR0ID said:


> Why thank you


are u trying your hardest to upset me now?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> Fcuk all you roidy cnut


Oh you still on the forum are you?


----------



## Ginger Ben

monsterballs said:


> Mac's trolling ur journel ben!!
> 
> :lol:


Haha spamming cnut isn't he, I'd say it was good to have him back but........he has no rep power yet so I'm not ar5ed.


----------



## TELBOR

monsterballs said:


> Mac's trolling ur journel ben!!
> 
> :lol:


PMSL! He wishes.


----------



## Breda

Ginger [URL=Ben:2888679]Ben:2888679[/URL] said:


> Oh you still on the forum are you?


I'm not the one gettin married Ginge I have a fcukin life


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> I'm not the one gettin married Ginge I have a fcukin life


Touché!


----------



## Ginger Ben

800mg in the quad, bring on the beast!


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> 800mg in the quad, bring on the beast!


Good lad!

You are a beast throwing 50's up, I looked at them today. Give it 6 months 

Opted for 30's :lol:


----------



## Uk_mb

R0BR0ID said:


> Good lad!
> 
> You are a beast throwing 50's up, I looked at them today. Give it 6 months
> 
> Opted for 30's :lol:


You have til august to join the 50's club 

Just proves gingers... The supiriour race


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Ginger Ben said:


> 800mg in the quad, bring on the beast!


Just ordered all my clomid,nolva,arimidex,needles etc and test e, im excited bring on april


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BR0ID said:


> Good lad!
> 
> You are a beast throwing 50's up, I looked at them today. Give it 6 months
> 
> Opted for 30's :lol:


haha just looked at them? Mate didn't you bench 130 on the bar for a rep or two? 50's must be doable??

lol 30's what did you do with them, juggle??


----------



## Ginger Ben

monsterballs said:


> You have til august to join the 50's club
> 
> Just proves gingers... The supiriour race


As if proof were needed mate, I've known it my whole life! :thumbup1:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Afghan said:


> Just ordered all my clomid,nolva,arimidex,needles etc and test e, im excited bring on april


lol, I was going to say have you ordered any actual steroids then or just ancillaries until I saw test e tagged on at the end. What lab you gone for? Please don't say chem tech!!


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Ginger Ben said:


> lol, I was going to say have you ordered any actual steroids then or just ancillaries until I saw test e tagged on at the end. What lab you gone for? Please don't say chem tech!!


2 bottles of pro chem test e 300 mate, planning on starting off on 550mg a week so 1.5ml


----------



## Mr_Morocco

R0BR0ID said:


> Good lad!
> 
> You are a beast throwing 50's up, I looked at them today. Give it 6 months
> 
> Opted for 30's :lol:


Your a strong [email protected] mate i know you can do more than 30's, its all in your head. I start on 35kg atm and do 4 sets finish on 42.5 and i aint on any gear


----------



## Fatstuff

fcuk it!!! stopped pansying around with 6 needles at a time at the exchange, 100 of everything came today, thank u medisave!!


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Fatstuff said:


> fcuk it!!! stopped pansying around with 6 needles at a time at the exchange, 100 of everything came today, thank u medisave!!


I used exchange supplies worked out cheaper than medisave and have a 'discreet package' option.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> fcuk it!!! stopped pansying around with 6 needles at a time at the exchange, 100 of everything came today, thank u medisave!!


lol totally agree mate, I got 100 2ml barrels, 100 greens, 100 blues for about £16 from medisave. Fvck going to that sh1thole of an exchange again, it simply isn't worth it.

Next time I go in there will be to toss my full sharps bin at them and demand a new one! :laugh:


----------



## Fatstuff

how much for 100 greens 100 blues 100 2ml barrels 200 swabs and a needlebox??


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Fatstuff said:


> how much for 100 greens 100 blues 100 2ml barrels 200 swabs and a needlebox??


Lol maybe not then, i got 30 3ml barrels, 30 greens, 30 blues, 100 swabs and needle box for 12quid


----------



## Uk_mb

Fatstuff said:


> fcuk it!!! stopped pansying around with 6 needles at a time at the exchange, 100 of everything came today, thank u medisave!!


Good lad!

I'll never set foot in a needle exchange again. Once was enough!

Lmao

On my first cycle I got 400 of each. Blue. Green and barrels.

What was I thinking lol


----------



## Fatstuff

it was nice to begin with, having less stuff delivered to the house because although my mrs doesnt moan about the gear (she enjoys the high libido fo shizzle) shes not hot on the idea, so i dont like to rub it in her face havin sh1t delivered all the time, i never pin in front of her etc. but these days shes just accepting it as the norm.


----------



## Fatstuff

Afghan said:


> Lol maybe not then, i got 30 3ml barrels, 30 greens, 30 blues, 100 swabs and needle box for 12quid


lol i paid about £20 for all my sh1t


----------



## Fatstuff

do u lot shove ur barrel in ur pin box?


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Where do you guys inject? Im gonna go for the quad cant see myself being able to do the glute properly


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> do u lot shove ur barrel in ur pin box?


Yeah, shove the green pin in once I've drawn the gear followed by the blue and barrel once it's squirted in my leg!


----------



## Fatstuff

quad always


----------



## Ginger Ben

Afghan said:


> Where do you guys inject? Im gonna go for the quad cant see myself being able to do the glute properly


Quad mate, piece of pi55 - read this and follow to the letter

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/70907-ryokens-quad-injection-guide.html


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Ginger Ben said:


> Quad mate, piece of pi55 - read this and follow to the letter
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/70907-ryokens-quad-injection-guide.html[/quote
> 
> Aint it easier to do quad sitting down?


----------



## Uk_mb

Afghan said:


> Where do you guys inject? Im gonna go for the quad cant see myself being able to do the glute properly


if u really wanna be put off i can show u the picture of wen i pierced a vein in my quad with the needle 

that was a week ago .

The bruise now is 3times as big and all nice and yellow :bounce:

(yellow means it getting better tho, i knew it was gna look worse before it got better but not this bad lmao)


----------



## Ginger Ben

Afghan said:


> Yes, follow it to the letter apart from the standing up part...... :whistling:


----------



## Ginger Ben

monsterballs said:


> if u really wanna be put off i can show u the picture of wen i pierced a vein in my quad with the needle
> 
> that was a week ago .
> 
> The bruise now is 3times as big and all nice and yellow :bounce:
> 
> (yellow means it getting better tho, i knew it was gna look worse before it got better but not this bad lmao)


Pic or it's.....you know how it goes


----------



## Breda

Fatstuff said:


> do u lot shove ur barrel in ur pin box?


Yep.. chuck everything in there

and quads Agahani


----------



## Mr_Morocco

monsterballs said:


> if u really wanna be put off i can show u the picture of wen i pierced a vein in my quad with the needle
> 
> that was a week ago .
> 
> The bruise now is 3times as big and all nice and yellow :bounce:
> 
> (yellow means it getting better tho, i knew it was gna look worse before it got better but not this bad lmao)


Ill be suprised if my first injection goes smoothly lol


----------



## Breda

Afghan said:


> Ill be suprised if my first injection goes smoothly lol


It will do bud, only a daft pr**k will split a vein in his quad


----------



## Ginger Ben

Afghan said:


> Ill be suprised if my first injection goes smoothly lol


It really is easy mate, I was nervous about it but honestly it's very simple. Just take your time with it, go through the steps one at a time and get everything you need laid out next to you so that it's all to hand. If in doubt, wipe it, change the pin and start again.


----------



## Uk_mb

That was 5 days ago










Just now lol


----------



## Fatstuff

no wonder ur bruised, straight through fat into bone


----------



## Uk_mb

Fatstuff said:


> no wonder ur bruised, straight through fat into bone


Lmao. Hey! Mac did the calculations of my legs!! 22-39" quads!!


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Breda said:


> It will do bud, only a daft ginger pr**k will split a vein in his quad


True


----------



## Fatstuff

monsterballs said:


> Lmao. Hey! Mac did the calculations of my legs!! 22-39" quads!!


mac doesnt know what hes on about, i think he means cm's


----------



## Uk_mb

Breda said:


> It will do bud, only a daft pr**k will split a vein in his quad


 :whistling:


----------



## Fatstuff

monsterballs, i see why u got ur nickname now


----------



## Uk_mb

Sh1t !!! Rumbled!

Would really NOT like to see ur google search list


----------



## Ginger Ben

Thanks for the continued valuable training and AAS advice you bunch of cnuts! :laugh:

Food SO FAR today for those that are interested (i.e. me)

Power shake - 100g MP Instant Oats, 2 scoops protein blend, 2 table spoons almond butter, 200ml milk, 300ml water, scoop of each of my green powders!

6 large scrambled eggs

MP Protein Cookie (these are more addictive than crack!)

300g chicken in homemade madras sauce (table spoon curry paste and a tin of tomatoes)

1 scoop shake


----------



## Fatstuff

u putting all that shake sh1t in a blender??


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> u putting all that shake sh1t in a blender??


I do for ease but you don't need to really as the oats are powdered and the almond butter is really runny so a wire ball in the shaker is enough. Doesn't all fit though, hence the blender!


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> I do for ease but you don't need to really as the oats are powdered and the almond butter is really runny so a wire ball in the shaker is enough. Doesn't all fit though, hence the blender!


how u getting on with the greens mate??


----------



## Breda

i'd like to see some fruit in that power shake Ben...


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> how u getting on with the greens mate??


Hard to tell really, I don't feel more energised at all but I am sleeping better (may not be related) and without going in to too much detail my how shall I say "movements" are much more comfortable and plentiful!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> i'd like to see some fruit in that power shake Ben...


lol what for? That's what the greens are for mate


----------



## Ginger Ben

Just had an apple and a strawberry, just one.....


----------



## Uk_mb

Ginger Ben said:


> Just had an apple and a strawberry, just one.....


And the GAYbrit award goes to...


----------



## Ginger Ben

monsterballs said:


> And the GAYbrit award goes to...


ROBROID more than likely, he's the run away nominee!


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


> lol what for? That's what the greens are for mate


because you get all those anti oxidants and it makes the shake taste nicer


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> because you get all those anti oxidants and it makes the shake taste nicer


the green powders are the best source of antioxidants on the planet. The taste however could do with some work. Although tbh with the pb, protein and oats I hardly notice the taste as the scoops are tiny. It does make the shake green though, like the HULK!


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


> the green powders are the best source of antioxidants on the planet. The taste however could do with some work. Although tbh with the pb, protein and oats I hardly notice the taste as the scoops are tiny. It does make the shake green though, like the HULK!


Youre just a supplement junkie... you should start your own brand called gingersups or gingergreens


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> Youre just a supplement junkie... you should start your own brand called gingersups or gingergreens


GingerJuice....? Maybe not......:laugh:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> Youre just a supplement junkie... you should start your own brand called gingersups or gingergreens


Anyway - where's your fvcking journal and secondly where are your latest update pics, I'm bored of your avi, it has cobwebs on it


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


> Anyway - where's your fvcking journal and secondly where are your latest update pics, I'm bored of your avi, it has cobwebs on it


Bruv its in the fcukin pipe line when i can be assed to sit down and get it done, further more once i've settled in my new place i'll have more time on my hands to take it seriously

As for update pics i dont have a fcukin mirror in my house... only a sh!tty little one that you look at when brushing your teeth and i've been traing earlier so gym is too busy and i'm too shy to whip my kit off but as soon as i'm by a full length mirror and there aint many folk about i'll take a few shots for you Ben you fcuking ****


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> Bruv its in the fcukin pipe line when i can be assed to sit down and get it done, further more once i've settled in my new place i'll have more time on my hands to take it seriously
> 
> As for update pics i dont have a fcukin mirror in my house... only a sh!tty little one that you look at when brushing your teeth and i've been traing earlier so gym is too busy and i'm too shy to whip my kit off but as soon as i'm by a full length mirror and there aint many folk about i'll take a few shots for you Ben you fcuking ****


Alright fvcking hell.......take some adex!


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


> Alright fvcking hell.......take some adex!


Pmsl fcuk u bro


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> Pmsl fcuk u bro


----------



## TELBOR

Afghan said:


> Where do you guys inject? Im gonna go for the quad cant see myself being able to do the glute properly


Inject everywhere


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> ROBROID more than likely, he's the run away nominee!


True  :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

2 salmon fillets, sweet spud and some peas for next meal. Will have a shake before bed.


----------



## Breda

R0BR0ID:2891375 said:


> Inject everywhere


Please ask Katy to change your name to pin cushion


----------



## Uk_mb

Any1 watching the brits?

Did u see rhianna, she looked like whitney heauston when she did them gigs wen she was on smack and lost all her weight

Discusting


----------



## Ginger Ben

monsterballs said:


> Any1 watching the brits?
> 
> Did u see rhianna, she looked like whitney heauston when she did them gigs wen she was on smack and lost all her weight
> 
> Discusting


Yeah its on in the background :whistling: she didn;t look as good as i'd have hoped


----------



## Uk_mb

U were hopin for a sneaky [email protected] wernt u wen she'd gone to bed

Have to make do with that fat b1tch abell


----------



## Ginger Ben

monsterballs said:


> U were hopin for a sneaky [email protected] wernt u wen she'd gone to bed
> 
> Have to make do with that fat b1tch abell


Haha nothing sneaky about it when she gets a wet slap on the face!


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Ginger Ben said:


> Yeah its on in the background :whistling: she didn;t look as good as i'd have hoped


Shes definatley lost weight, she smokes weed thats why. Id still love to f*ck her though


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Uff shes looking fine right now though


----------



## expletive

All right Ben, seeing as you were good enough to visit my journal thought Id have a nosey in here.

I can see the usual suspects are here already LOL


----------



## Ginger Ben

expletive said:


> All right Ben, seeing as you were good enough to visit my journal thought Id have a nosey in here.
> 
> I can see the usual suspects are here already LOL


Evening mate. Yes this is the reprobates hang out when flintys not in town! I look after them for him 

I do however post my diet and training up unlike these other cnuts!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Afghan said:


> Uff shes looking fine right now though


Good to see Blur are as sh1t now as they were in the 90's. In fact possibly worse. Really bad.


----------



## Queenie

Evening Blondie... Can you make me some dinner please? I've been on the move since 7:30 this morning and I'm shattered  x x


----------



## Ginger Ben

RXQueenie said:


> Evening Blondie... Can you make me some dinner please? I've been on the move since 7:30 this morning and I'm shattered  x x


Evening. That sounds like a rough day!


----------



## Queenie

Ginger Ben said:


> Evening. That sounds like a rough day!


Just a busy, BUSY one! I'm staaarving... but i dont want to move 

Oh sh!t, just read above.... were u trying to have a [email protected]?  x x


----------



## Ginger Ben

RXQueenie said:


> Just a busy, BUSY one! I'm staaarving... but i dont want to move
> 
> Oh sh!t, just read above.... were u trying to have a w[email protected]?  x x


Pmsl no I think ballbags was hoping I was but alas I was doing nothing of the sort.

Get the food in! A shake will do then hit the hay


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning world legs this morning! Bring on the limping!


----------



## Fatstuff

Legs?? Don't suffer doms any more due to training them every session for the past 3 weeks lol


----------



## TELBOR

Fatstuff said:


> Legs?? Don't suffer doms any more due to training them every session for the past 3 weeks lol


How's that going mate??

Bet you can crack nuts with your cheeks now! :lol:


----------



## Breda

Fatstuff said:


> Legs?? Don't suffer doms any more due to training them every session for the past 3 weeks lol


Well done mate... good to know you are finding your grove

I trained legs yesteday and they feel tight as cnut and crampy to fcuk... i need to stretch more


----------



## Fatstuff

R0BR0ID said:


> How's that going mate??
> 
> Bet you can crack nuts with your cheeks now! :lol:


Lol, mainly trap bar deads so it's not like a full squat but my back, traps and legs feel tighter and bit bigger already - good times!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning, I fvcking hate training legs! Find it so boring. Was an alright session, shifted some good weight on the leg press and squat form is coming along but I have accepted that squatting just isn't my exercise for whatever reason. I'm going to keep doing it but I'm not going to be setting any records in a hurry!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> Lol, mainly trap bar deads so it's not like a full squat but my back, traps and legs feel tighter and bit bigger already - good times!!


I'd like to try a trap bar, don't have one at my gym :sad:


----------



## Fatstuff

I've had to up my carbs a bit though, u can live on 100g - 150g when doing a few days of fluff and body part split lol - this has been draining me!!


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> I'd like to try a trap bar, don't have one at my gym :sad:


Buy one lol, im sure ur gym would thank you for it!!


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


> Morning, I fvcking hate training legs! Find it so boring. Was an alright session, shifted some good weight on the leg press and squat form is coming along but I have accepted that squatting just isn't my exercise for whatever reason. I'm going to keep doing it but I'm not going to be setting any records in a hurry!


Ive quite enjoy training legs... hate squatting but enjoy everything else especially once the session in over, legs are pumped and you cant walk properly... its a good feeling... Not enjoying the back pumps tho!!

If you find it boring mate change up your routine. bar bell lunges are good


----------



## Breda

Fatstuff said:


> I've had to up my carbs a bit though, u can live on 100g - 150g when doing a few days of fluff and body part split lol - this has been draining me!!


Agree with you mate when you go hard you need your carbs

Can you not get away with having the bulk of your carbs around your work out tho


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> Buy one lol, im sure ur gym would thank you for it!!


lol, moving gyms in about 3 weeks so no point! Might get on if they dont though


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> Ive quite enjoy training legs... hate squatting but enjoy everything else especially once the session in over, legs are pumped and you cant walk properly... its a good feeling... Not enjoying the back pumps tho!!
> 
> If you find it boring mate change up your routine. bar bell lunges are good


I "enjoy" leg press as I can get in to the zone and really hammer it out but the rest is just going through the motions a bit. Squats I quite like too but I find them frustrating because I'm so shit at them.

Maybe the routine does need a change. My leg development in terms of how they look is poor so a change may do me some good.

Oxy's getting the back tight are they? How you finding them other than that, worth it?


----------



## Uk_mb

I love doin legs aswell !

There's so many diffrent variations of movment on every exercise.

That's why I like it, can change it up each session

Think today I'll go for

Light squats (I can't get form 100% wen I go heavy) so stick to 140kg

Leg press-one legged

Lunges on the smith I think.

Stiffleg deads

Lying ham curls

And then I'll just work calves 2 sets to failure.

I have fat calves so don't need working to stay in proportion


----------



## Ginger Ben

monsterballs said:


> *I love doin legs aswell* !
> 
> There's so many diffrent variations of movment on every exercise.
> 
> That's why I like it, can change it up each session
> 
> Think today I'll go for
> 
> Light squats (I can't get form 100% wen I go heavy) so stick to 140kg
> 
> Leg press-one legged
> 
> Lunges on the smith I think.
> 
> Stiffleg deads
> 
> Lying ham curls
> 
> And then I'll just work calves 2 sets to failure.
> 
> I have fat calves so don't need working to stay in proportion


Fvcking weirdo!


----------



## TELBOR

Fatstuff said:


> Lol, mainly trap bar deads so it's not like a full squat but my back, traps and legs feel tighter and bit bigger already - good times!!


So long as your happy with the progress :thumb:


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


> I "enjoy" leg press as I can get in to the zone and really hammer it out but the rest is just going through the motions a bit. Squats I quite like too but I find them frustrating because I'm so shit at them.
> 
> Maybe the routine does need a change. My leg development in terms of how they look is poor so a change may do me some good.
> 
> Oxy's getting the back tight are they? How you finding them other than that, worth it?


Same as mate i can really get going on the leg press, still squat occasionally tho but at the end of the day you gotta do wat suits you best, what ever you enjoy and get the most benefits from.

Oxys have everything tight and the pumps are mad but other than that i feel strong, appetite is good at 100mg and all is well


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> Same as mate i can really get going on the leg press, still squat occasionally tho but at the end of the day you gotta do wat suits you best, what ever you enjoy and get the most benefits from.
> 
> Oxys have everything tight and the pumps are mad but other than that i feel strong, appetite is good at 100mg and all is well


Felt my knee tweak a little bit on it today, think I was pushing through my toes too much as tried a few reps at 350kg for the first time. Only did a couple so should be ok with a bit of rest now, doesn;t hurt at all.

Think I'm going to take your advice and rework my routine and make it more enjoyable, after all thats really the only reason I'm doing this is because I enjoy training!

Thats good, I wonder if my back could handle them at 100mg, fvcking dbol nearly crippled me at 40! :laugh:

Been thinking (just thinking mind you) about second cycle a bit more recently and what to use. You know what you're doing next?


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BR0ID said:


> So long as your happy with the progress :thumb:


Morning you faceless, powerless, postless, likeless, cnut


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Morning you faceless, powerless, postless, likeless, cnut


Morning 

I did post at 7am to say have a good one... Sh1te phone!


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BR0ID said:


> Morning
> 
> I did post at 7am to say have a good one... Sh1te phone!


Oh sorry mate, don't think that came through on here. :confused1:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Talking of phones, thinking of getting an HTC Sensation soon. Have a work i-phone but want a personal one too. Anybody used one or got any thoughts??


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


> Felt my knee tweak a little bit on it today, think I was pushing through my toes too much as tried a few reps at 350kg for the first time. Only did a couple so should be ok with a bit of rest now, doesn;t hurt at all.
> 
> Think I'm going to take your advice and rework my routine and make it more enjoyable, after all thats really the only reason I'm doing this is because I enjoy training!
> 
> Thats good, I wonder if my back could handle them at 100mg, fvcking dbol nearly crippled me at 40! :laugh:
> 
> Been thinking (just thinking mind you) about second cycle a bit more recently and what to use. You know what you're doing next?


Becarful with the knees matey on a side note mine are feeling better since ive upped my fats a bit... still a bit sore but not as sore as they were after my last leg sesh. 350kg is a good weight as well

Exactly Ben its all about enjoying it, if you aint enjoyin it you just go thru the motions and whats the point in that

I was speaking to robroid about it yesterday.. its a cnut and a half but its just a case of mind over matter really so i reckon you could cope with it mate

Well as far as my next cycle goes im thinking test at 800mg and tren 200 - 400mg and oxys thrown in for good measure.. i think i'lll be coming off in the next couple weeks too cos moneys guna be tight for a month or two and i'm running low on test


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


> Talking of phones, thinking of getting an HTC Sensation soon. Have a work i-phone but want a personal one too. Anybody used one or got any thoughts??


HTC's a good phones mate, not as chavy as an iphone either.. i have the desire S and i think i'll stick with HTC from now on


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Talking of phones, thinking of getting an HTC Sensation soon. Have a work i-phone but want a personal one too. Anybody used one or got any thoughts??


Get a Nokia 3210!

Changeable covers, Polyphonic rings tones, charge onece a month, you'll love it!!

1 million mins and text for 6p a month at Carphoneware, free in car charger and case


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BR0ID said:


> Get a Nokia 3210!
> 
> Changeable covers, Polyphonic rings tones, charge onece a month, you'll love it!!
> 
> 1 million mins and text for 6p a month at Carphoneware, free in car charger and case


Fvck off I'm not 14


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> Becarful with the knees matey on a side note mine are feeling better since ive upped my fats a bit... still a bit sore but not as sore as they were after my last leg sesh. 350kg is a good weight as well
> 
> Exactly Ben its all about enjoying it, if you aint enjoyin it you just go thru the motions and whats the point in that
> 
> I was speaking to robroid about it yesterday.. its a cnut and a half but its just a case of mind over matter really so i reckon you could cope with it mate
> 
> Well as far as my next cycle goes im thinking test at 800mg and tren 200 - 400mg and oxys thrown in for good measure.. i think i'lll be coming off in the next couple weeks too cos moneys guna be tight for a month or two and i'm running low on test


Yeah I will do mate. Glad your's are feeling better, got to get the good fats in especially on AAS as they fvck with your lipid levels as well as putting extra strain on joints from the extra volume and weight you can shift.

Tren you say! Pin cusion Rob suggested I try that next time too, the junkie [email protected]! :laugh:

I'm thinking of getting some Pharma test, running that at 750 a week with oxys to kick first 4 weeks, then a second blast of oxys from week 8-12 then run test to week 16. HCG and all the other bollocks throughout.


----------



## Fatstuff

What's hcg? :rolleye:


----------



## DiggyV

Fatstuff said:


> What's hcg? :rolleye:


Isn't that one of them really big wagons? :lol:


----------



## Fatstuff

Breakfast btw lol


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


> Yeah I will do mate. Glad your's are feeling better, got to get the good fats in especially on AAS as they fvck with your lipid levels as well as putting extra strain on joints from the extra volume and weight you can shift.
> 
> Tren you say! Pin cusion Rob suggested I try that next time too, the junkie [email protected]! :laugh:
> 
> I'm thinking of getting some Pharma test, running that at 750 a week with oxys to kick first 4 weeks, then a second blast of oxys from week 8-12 then run test to week 16. HCG and all the other bollocks throughout.


Get the tren in ya bud!!

The pin cushioned cnut Robert would jab his bollox if he had to so take his recommendations with a pinch of salt

Pharma Test ayyy??? well if you can get hold of it you cant go far wrong can you. I'm happy with my source tho so i'll stick with PC sh!t

You'll like the oxys mate, run them at 100mg, pumps are a cnut but the strenght you get off them makes up for it

I was thinking of running HCG through out and just fcukin off PCT completely but have nolva knockin about just incase


----------



## Breda

Fatstuff said:


> Breakfast btw lol


The fcuk is that???


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> Breakfast btw lol


You cook that on a bonfire?? :laugh:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Today's leg session

Warm Up - usual stuff

Leg Press - [email protected], [email protected], 6+1 assisted @330, [email protected], [email protected] (PB), [email protected], [email protected]

Romanian Deads - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

Squats - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] - weight still baby but form is getting better and that's the plan!

Seated Calf Raises - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

Ab Crunch Machine - 30, 25, 25

Roman Chair Leg raises - 20,20,20


----------



## Fatstuff

u got to burn the outer edge of a steak, gives it that crust, inside was nice and pink and juicy mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Breda

Fatstuff said:


> u got to burn the outer edge of a steak, gives it that crust, inside was nice and pink and juicy mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


I know how to sear and seal a steak but that thing is just burnt bro :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Today's leg session
> 
> Warm Up - usual stuff
> 
> Leg Press - [email protected], [email protected], 6+1 assisted @330, [email protected], [email protected] (PB), [email protected], [email protected]
> 
> Romanian Deads - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]
> 
> Squats - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] - weight still baby but form is getting better and that's the plan!
> 
> Seated Calf Raises - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]
> 
> Ab Crunch Machine - 30, 25, 25
> 
> Roman Chair Leg raises - 20,20,20


Nice session Ben! Good to see a PB on the pressing :thumb:

And yes, I am a pin cushion 

Had a little practice on doing tri's myself last night and its possible, so the plan is... Pop some juice in the little blighters tonight! Then gym , 2 sets of light tricep work to get it flowing and onto a back session 

Deads tonight!!


----------



## Fatstuff

Breda said:


> I know how to sear and seal a steak but that thing is just burnt bro :lol:


unless u taste it breda u dont know nothing!!! LOL


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BR0ID said:


> Nice session Ben! Good to see a PB on the pressing :thumb:
> 
> And yes, I am a pin cushion
> 
> Had a little practice on doing tri's myself last night and its possible, so the plan is... Pop some juice in the little blighters tonight! Then gym , 2 sets of light tricep work to get it flowing and onto a back session
> 
> Deads tonight!!


cheers mate! How the fvck do you do tris on your own? You go in from under your arm or around the side?


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> cheers mate! How the fvck do you do tris on your own? You go in from under your arm or around the side?


Pretty much, 3 heads to aim at so wish me luck!

I'll send ya a pulp fiction style pic if you want


----------



## Fatstuff

R0BR0ID said:


> Pretty much, 3 heads to aim at so wish me luck!
> 
> I'll send ya a pulp fiction style pic if you want


lol , can u jab it anywhere in the tri?


----------



## Queenie

Ginger Ben said:


> cheers mate! How the fvck do you do tris on your own? You go in from under your arm or around the side?


he doesnt do it on his own... i do it :devil2: x x


----------



## Breda

Fatstuff said:


> unless u taste it breda u dont know nothing!!! LOL


I've tasted burnt meat before Fatty and it dont taste nice... bit too metalic and dry for my taste buds


----------



## Fatstuff

RXQueenie said:


> he doesnt do it on his own... i do it :devil2: x x




come ere boy!!


----------



## TELBOR

Fatstuff said:


> lol , can u jab it anywhere in the tri?


Not 100% mate, but I'll take some snaps when I do it if you want


----------



## Fatstuff

Breda said:


> I've tasted burnt meat before Fatty and it dont taste nice... bit too metalic and dry for my taste buds


u would have a job this being dry, it was medium rare, clearly u need to leave the plantain and fried chicken alone and try yourself a piece of steak beeyatch x


----------



## Fatstuff

R0BR0ID said:


> Not 100% mate, but I'll take some snaps when I do it if you want


do it lol


----------



## TELBOR

Fatstuff said:


> do it lol


I will, sent some people my Bicep jab :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

RXQueenie said:


> he doesnt do it on his own... i do it :devil2: x x


This is true


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Good looking leg session Ben, im the same with squats im p1ss poor at them, i usually go all out on the leg press and do squats with just 1 plate on each side at end of the session.

Breda, how much you gained from your cycle bro? You'll lose all your gains if you dont do a PCT dont be stupid

Fatstuff that steak is burnt to f*ck no need to lie about it pmsl , do you use HCG? Im gonna try ausbuilts clomid 50mg EOD/Arimidex 1mg EOD protocol when i do my cycle

R0B must be awkward as f*ck jabbing tri's yourself, which needle did you use?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Afghan said:


> Good looking leg session Ben, im the same with squats im p1ss poor at them, i usually go all out on the leg press and do squats with just 1 plate on each side at end of the session.
> 
> Breda, how much you gained from your cycle bro? You'll lose all your gains if you dont do a PCT dont be stupid
> 
> Fatstuff that steak is burnt to f*ck no need to lie about it pmsl , do you use HCG? Im gonna try ausbuilts *clomid 50mg EOD*/Arimidex 1mg EOD protocol when i do my cycle
> 
> R0B must be awkward as f*ck jabbing tri's yourself, which needle did you use?


cheers mate, rest of session was good so yeah won't let squats get me down!

As for the bit in bold - fvck that! Whilst he knows his stuff, he is pretty much the only person on the board who thinks this will work, granted it's easier than jabbing HCG but the sides from clomid if you suffer can be a bit nasty from what I've read and even if you don't get any, it might not work.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Anybody know if adex could be the reason I seem to be constantly thirsty and wake up every morning with a really, really dry mouth and feel dehydrated?? It might just be the tale end of my cold but thought I'd ask!


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Ginger Ben said:


> cheers mate, rest of session was good so yeah won't let squats get me down!
> 
> As for the bit in bold - fvck that! Whilst he knows his stuff, he is pretty much the only person on the board who thinks this will work, granted it's easier than jabbing HCG but the sides from clomid if you suffer can be a bit nasty from what I've read and even if you don't get any, it might not work.


Theres quite a few people doing it mate, hes been doing it for 9 months and his balls didnt shrink, i'd probably go for HCG if i was on a big cycle but for test only its fine i reckon, you've always got the option to blast some HCG before PCT anyway if it doesnt work.


----------



## Fatstuff

What a fcuking crackhead!!!


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Fatstuff said:


> What a fcuking crackhead!!!


You should move to Tamworth you'll fit right in :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Afghan said:


> Theres quite a few people doing it mate, hes been doing it for 9 months and his balls didnt shrink, i'd probably go for HCG if i was on a big cycle but for test only its fine i reckon, you've always got the option to blast some HCG before PCT anyway if it doesnt work.


Yeah I guess that's true on a test only cycle. He gets bloods done too doesn't he? Shrunken balls isn't a fool proof sign that all is well down below.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> What a fcuking gay set of sheets!!!


I quite agree


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> I quite agree


me too, i think they are the emergency sheets when the others are in the wash lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> me too, i think they are the emergency sheets when the others are in the wash lol


Shit yourself in the night on the DNP?? :lol:


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


> Anybody know if adex could be the reason I seem to be constantly thirsty and wake up every morning with a really, really dry mouth and feel dehydrated?? It might just be the tale end of my cold but thought I'd ask!


Dont know mate but i'm not feeling dehydrated

You drinkin enough water?


----------



## Fatstuff

Breda said:


> Dont know mate but i'm not feeling dehydrated
> 
> You drinkin enough water?


Ginger ben - ahhhh i see, im supposed to drink water to help with hydration, silly me


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> Shit yourself in the night on the DNP?? :lol:


i sharted on dnp yes not on my sheets though lol


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Ginger Ben said:


> Yeah I guess that's true on a test only cycle. He gets bloods done too doesn't he? Shrunken balls isn't a fool proof sign that all is well down below.


Yea he does mate, hes on 3g of test a week aswell along with other stuff, dont think hed risk it if it didnt work especially if hes trying for a kid end of the year


----------



## TELBOR

Afghan... Yeah it'll be awkward, if its not gonna happen I'll drop it in somewhere else 

Blue, glorious Blue mate.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> Dont know mate but i'm not feeling dehydrated
> 
> You drinkin enough water?


Yes mate, shed loads to be honest. At least 3l while at work, I have a 2l bottle on my desk and drink a good one and a half of those throughout the day. Then water from shakes, a pint when I wake up, pint with dinner etc etc. About 5 litres a day I reckon



Fatstuff said:


> Ginger ben - ahhhh i see, im supposed to drink water to help with hydration, silly me


 :blowme:

:laugh:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BR0ID said:


> Afghan... Yeah it'll be awkward, if its not gonna happen I'll drop it in somewhere else
> 
> Blue, glorious Blue mate.


bellend *cough*


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> bellend *cough*


That's where the MT2 is going


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BR0ID said:


> That's where the MT2 is going


Trying to look like Brenda? 

Just use a low dose then!! pmsl!


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


> Trying to look like Brenda?
> 
> Just use a low dose then!! pmsl!


Dick head


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Trying to look like Brenda?
> 
> Just use a low dose then!! pmsl!


I was just gonna pin 50ml to get things going :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> Dick head


lol, sorry had been a while! :laugh:


----------



## TELBOR

3x 1" blues later... Sacked triceps off :lol:

Yeah, yeah - Pu55y!

First time...in then bang NERVE!

Second...pinchy as fook

Third.... NERVE!

Popped it into Bi's again :lol:

Gym time!

*sorry for an update Ben, I'd rep you but its grey! :lol:


----------



## Queenie

R0BR0ID said:


> 3x 1" blues later... Sacked triceps off :lol:
> 
> Yeah, yeah - Pu55y!
> 
> First time...in then bang NERVE!
> 
> Second...pinchy as fook
> 
> Third.... NERVE!
> 
> Popped it into Bi's again :lol:
> 
> Gym time!
> 
> *sorry for an update Ben, I'd rep you but its grey! :lol:


told u that u should have let me do it... d!ck head!

i want to be ukm's resident jabber  x x


----------



## TELBOR

RXQueenie said:


> told u that u should have let me do it... d!ck head!
> 
> i want to be ukm's resident jabber  x x


Pmsl!

Your doing the MT2 ones to start 

BIG BACK TIME!

Rocketfuel, 2 scoops of rage 

Should be fun :lol:


----------



## expletive

So Robroid you junkie scum :lol:

What gear are you taking now


----------



## Fatstuff

RXQueenie said:


> told u that u should have let me do it... d!ck head!
> 
> i want to be ukm's resident jabber  x x


Lol, I'd let u jab me, I could do with using something other than me bastard legs!!! One in each leg, once a week is doing my head in already!!


----------



## Queenie

R0BR0ID said:


> Pmsl!
> 
> Your doing the MT2 ones to start
> 
> BIG BACK TIME!
> 
> Rocketfuel, 2 scoops of rage
> 
> Should be fun :lol:


Grr, pull, squeeze, laugh.

make it count!! x x


----------



## Queenie

Fatstuff said:


> Lol, I'd let u jab me, I could do with using something other than me bastard legs!!! One in each leg, once a week is doing my head in already!!


yep  if you can travel to me i will gladly stick some pins in you! x x


----------



## Uk_mb

Fatstuff said:


> Lol, I'd let u jab me, I could do with using something other than me bastard legs!!! One in each leg, once a week is doing my head in already!!


U ever thought about chest mate.

Its suprisingly easy. Sounds daunting doesn't it lol

I'd NEVER do it on my left pec tho.

0% chance of it happening but I'd be paranoid of pumpin it into my heart lmao


----------



## Ginger Ben

Evening all. So I just had a cheeky semi cheat dinner

3 fried eggs, 3 sausages and 2 big slices black pudding  

There is something amazing about black pudding, egg yolk and a dab of HP!


----------



## TELBOR

RXQueenie said:


> Grr, pull, squeeze, laugh.
> 
> make it count!! x x


Hahaha!

Exactly that Queenie, was a good one and made it count.

Team meeting in Brum tomorrow and its a casual one...... Spray on T-Shirt me thinks


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Evening all. So I just had a cheeky semi cheat dinner
> 
> 3 fried eggs, 3 sausages and 2 big slices black pudding
> 
> There is something amazing about black pudding, egg yolk and a dab of HP!


Benjamin! Snap!!

I had the same lol. Except 4 eggs, 4 sausages then 2 wedges of blood 

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BR0ID said:


> Hahaha!
> 
> Exactly that Queenie, was a good one and made it count.
> 
> Team meeting in Brum tomorrow and its a casual one...... Spray on T-Shirt me thinks


lol you silly kant this is not a good look for the office


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BR0ID said:


> Benjamin! Snap!!
> 
> I had the same lol. Except 4 eggs, 4 sausages then 2 wedges of blood
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:


Fvcking show off with your extra sausage and egg! :laugh:

Repped!


----------



## Mr_Morocco

R0b you sound like a junky, sort it out mate.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Afghan said:


> R0b you sound like a junky, sort it out mate.


So will you soon mate, come on join us on the dark side!! :devil2:


----------



## Uk_mb

R0BR0ID said:


> Benjamin! Snap!!
> 
> I had the same lol. Except 4 eggs, 4 sausages then 2 wedges of blood
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

monsterballs said:


>


enjoy!


----------



## TELBOR

expletive said:


> So Robroid you junkie scum :lol:
> 
> What gear are you taking now


Last week of "blast" so to speak, so since Saturday i have jabbed 1.2g of Test E... oops! Then from Sunday it'll be 250mg EW for 6 weeks 



Ginger Ben said:


> lol you silly kant this is not a good look for the office
> 
> View attachment 76047


Ba$tard, thats the one....but in white :lol:

Hotel meeting, i shall consume lots and lots of free food 



Ginger Ben said:


> Fvcking show off with your extra sausage and egg! :laugh:
> 
> Repped!


LOL! That's a small fry up for me, usually 6's PMSL! I'm bulking remember 



Afghan said:


> R0b you sound like a junky, sort it out mate.


What do you mean "sound like" ..... Thought it was common knowledge :lol: :lol:

Your time will come mate and you will love it!

ON A SIDE NOTE YOU LOVELY BUNCH, I HAVE JUST 9 VISITORS MESSAGES..... 6 OF THEM CALLING ME A CNUT 

Nearly brought a tear to my eye..... jap eye that is! :w00t:


----------



## biglbs

Ginger Ben said:


> enjoy!
> 
> View attachment 76048


A lob butty,high protien?

You been ringin it out?


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Ginger Ben said:


> So will you soon mate, come on join us on the dark side!! :devil2:


Im actually excited lol, not sure ill be able to hold off until April, soon as needles and pro chem is here it'll be hard to resist


----------



## Ginger Ben

[quote=BIGLBS385;2895180

A lob butty,high protien?

You been ringin it out?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Afghan said:


> Im actually excited lol, not sure ill be able to hold off until April, soon as needles and pro chem is here it'll be hard to resist


Fvck waiting mate stick it in as soon as you get it. I fannied around for ages and wish I hadn't now. Piece of ****.


----------



## expletive

Afghan said:


> Im actually excited lol, not sure ill be able to hold off until April, soon as needles and pro chem is here it'll be hard to resist


ou wont mate, ill give it to the end of next week and youll be jabbing like a good one.

Those chems will be talking to you as soon as they arrive


----------



## biglbs

Ginger Ben said:


> I think that's nut butter on the bread


And nob cheese surprise!


----------



## Mr_Morocco

expletive said:


> ou wont mate, ill give it to the end of next week and youll be jabbing like a good one.
> 
> Those chems will be talking to you as soon as they arrive


Haha we'll see mate, cycle is going to be

1-4 Tbol 80mg

8-12 Tbol 80mg

1-12 Test E 550mg


----------



## Uk_mb

R0BR0ID said:


> Last week of "blast" so to speak, so since Saturday i have jabbed 1.2g of Test E... oops! Then from Sunday it'll be 250mg EW for 6 weeks


That's nothing!! Mac cruises on 1g test eod


----------



## TELBOR

Afghan said:


> Haha we'll see mate, cycle is going to be
> 
> 1-4 Tbol 80mg
> 
> 8-12 Tbol 80mg
> 
> 1-12 Test E 550mg


Those pins best hurry up then! You'll be jab happy before you know it  As mentioned in my mega quote a page back you blind [email protected] :lol:

Be good to see how the tbol does mate :thumb:


----------



## expletive

Id be tempted to run the tbol a bit longer as it takes a while to kick in


----------



## expletive

monsterballs said:


> That's nothing!! Mac cruises on 1g test eod


Yes but mac knows Fcuk all about gear, even his 'mentor' Weeman says you dont need to do such large doses


----------



## Mr_Morocco

R0BR0ID said:


> Those pins best hurry up then! You'll be jab happy before you know it  As mentioned in my mega quote a page back you blind [email protected] :lol:
> 
> Be good to see how the tbol does mate :thumb:





expletive said:


> Id be tempted to run the tbol a bit longer as it takes a while to kick in


Ive ran Tbol only before and got very good gains both strength and lean muscle, i may just run it for the first 6 weeks instead.


----------



## expletive

Afghan said:


> Ive ran Tbol only before and got very good gains both strength and lean muscle, i may just run it for the first 6 weeks instead.


That would be better I think mate


----------



## TELBOR

monsterballs said:


> That's nothing!! Mac cruises on 1g test eod


You miss-read his post mate, he said 1mcg of Test EOD :lol:


----------



## Fatstuff

Macs going to be huge, watch this space lol


----------



## expletive

Fatstuff said:


> Macs going to be huge, watch this space lol


its going to end badly i feel


----------



## luther1

Fatstuff said:


> Macs going to be huge, watch this space lol


Gonna have to start calling him BigMac


----------



## Mr_Morocco

luther1 said:


> Gonna have to start calling him BigMac


No mate thats you :lol:


----------



## Uk_mb

Whatever u do. Don't let him read these posts. He will flip, kill his gf, push over his treadmill in his garage and stab himself with a compass.

And then he will do his usual trick of pm'ing you saying he will beat you up :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

monsterballs said:


> Whatever u do. Don't let him read these posts. He will flip, kill his gf, push over his treadmill in his garage and stab himself with a compass.
> 
> And then he will do his usual trick of pm'ing you saying he will beat you up :lol:


Or report you for having an account called MAC-USA


----------



## luther1

R0BR0ID said:


> Or report you for having an account called MAC-USA


Or go out clubbing with his big arms pull the chicks t-shirt


----------



## Fatstuff

Lol who was mac USA? Was it u rob?


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> Or go out clubbing with his big arms pull the chicks t-shirt


Only thing he pulls are men's d!cks to let him in :lol:



Fatstuff said:


> Lol who was mac USA? Was it u rob?


Jebus fatstuff, i confessed on the thread  Hope you liked it!?!


----------



## Uk_mb

Who was better. MacUk or mac-usa brother.

Only one way to find out !!!!

Fiiiiiiggggg...

Oh hang on, I'm not 8years old


----------



## Fatstuff

R0BR0ID said:


> Only thing he pulls are men's d!cks to let him in :lol:
> 
> Jebus fatstuff, i confessed on the thread  Hope you liked it!?!


Lol 'twas humorous but I must of stopped following it


----------



## TELBOR

Fatstuff said:


> Lol 'twas humorous but I must of stopped following it


Ha, yes you did.

Thanks for the reps though :lol:


----------



## Fatstuff

Lol yeah that was purely to make whoever negged u feel like a tw4t!!


----------



## Fatstuff

Because they were gloating about puttin u in red lol


----------



## TELBOR

Fatstuff said:


> Because they were gloating about puttin u in red lol


Some of the comments were funny on the negs, they were all new members too. All reps came from people like your good self 

All good fun :lol:


----------



## Fatstuff

Why have u opened a new Rob account as opposed to just changing rob name lol


----------



## TELBOR

Fatstuff said:


> Why have u opened a new Rob account as opposed to just changing rob name lol


Just did mate, the MAC-USA one is banned now and i've emailed them to close it anyway


----------



## Fatstuff

Furry Mott!!! Lol - off to bed now night xxxx


----------



## Fatstuff

morning ginger knackers


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> morning ginger knackers


Sappnin homeslice?

I'm on the train to bristol for a half hour meeting! 6 hours travelling for 30 mins of chat! 

What's going on in the world of you today?


----------



## Fatstuff

im on my 9 days off (part of my shift, once a month lol) so im getting up, having a coffee, probably smash some beans on toast and a shake, waiting for some more dirty gear to come to the door, then going gym for squats oh pin press and deadlifts (plus whatever fluff i fancy adding) - then meeting my cousin for a pint (i shan't be drinkin) and a steak, then i got my nipper from about 4 o clock till he goes bed lol. Thats my whole day today lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> im on my 9 days off (part of my shift, once a month lol) so im getting up, having a coffee, probably smash some beans on toast and a shake, waiting for some more dirty gear to come to the door, then going gym for squats oh pin press and deadlifts (plus whatever fluff i fancy adding) - then meeting my cousin for a pint (i shan't be drinkin) and a steak, then i got my nipper from about 4 o clock till he goes bed lol. Thats my whole day today lol


Sounds like a pretty good day to me matey.

Explain pin press please?

How's the cycle going for you? I need to order some pct bits soon - hcg and prov just in case little ben decides to hibernate!

Might need a tad more test too to see me through until honeymoon.


----------



## Breda

When you looking at coming off ginger bread?

2ml of the good stuff went in the left quad this morning... I've decided I'm off in 3 weeks, will jump back on in June I reckon but the thought of being "normal" is depressing


----------



## Fatstuff

only couple weeks in i have had 3 jabs, one every 5 days at the mo as a bit of a kickstart lol, also taking 50mg oxys and 50mg (debatable) cheapo dbol. Same as a bench pin press really but overhead, u just put the safety pins in at eye level (for me) and press it from there. Matts give me that to do as my dodgy shoulder sloping sh1t and inflexibility.

On a positive note, went the physio yesterday - we had a eureka moment i think lol, my main problem is my tight lats, the insertion point is inside the shoulder and the lats are bringing them forward and down, the niggle i get is more than likely that insertion point, so i need to stretch the fcuk out of these lats more so than anything., mix that with deep tissue massage, we will have it cracked, but it will take a long time. Im seeing him next wednesday. So im slowly getting there.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> When you looking at coming off ginger bread?
> 
> 2ml of the good stuff went in the left quad this morning... I've decided I'm off in 3 weeks, will jump back on in June I reckon but the thought of being "normal" is depressing


Well I'm counting 'on time' from the start of the prochem as the bunk gear was bunk and doesn't count!

Therefore Im in my 6th week on (5jabs) currently. I'm off on honeymoon in 8 weeks so plan is to run it to the day before the wedding. Hit a 2ml jab that day to last and then clear whilst on honeymoon for two weeks and start pct a few days after I get back.

Will run hcg for last 4 weeks at 1000iu a week

Will prob do nolva and clomid pct with prov and adex available if needed.

Not sure how long I'll stay normal for. Probably go back on in July for a 14 week test only run with oxy kick and again at wk 8-12.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> only couple weeks in i have had 3 jabs, one every 5 days at the mo as a bit of a kickstart lol, also taking 50mg oxys and 50mg (debatable) cheapo dbol. Same as a bench pin press really but overhead, u just put the safety pins in at eye level (for me) and press it from there. Matts give me that to do as my dodgy shoulder sloping sh1t and inflexibility.
> 
> On a positive note, went the physio yesterday - we had a eureka moment i think lol, my main problem is my tight lats, the insertion point is inside the shoulder and the lats are bringing them forward and down, the niggle i get is more than likely that insertion point, so i need to stretch the fcuk out of these lats more so than anything., mix that with deep tissue massage, we will have it cracked, but it will take a long time. Im seeing him next wednesday. So im slowly getting there.


Ah ok thats what I thought it was. Sounds good. I'd like to do some heavy benching like that to see what it's like. May have a go next week.

Your cycle is test and deca right?

Good mews about physio too mate. Onwards and upwards!!


----------



## Fatstuff

yeah it just saves my dodgy shoulders being fcuked up, i can only pin press 52.5kg lol, its not going up very fast either, i doubt it will till my flexibility sorts itself out, i need to get on it with that!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

So this supplement ban on a lot of things seems fvcking sh1t. What does our resident 'rep' make of all of it? Robert??


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Needes etc arrived this morning along with a sh1t load of protein/creatine/oats from MP, the blue pins look long (1 1/4"), not liking the look of them lol, just waiting on the stuff from alldaychemist now and the gear :thumb:


----------



## Uk_mb

Afghan said:


> Needes etc arrived this morning along with a sh1t load of protein/creatine/oats from MP, the blue pins look long (1 1/4"), not liking the look of them lol, just waiting on the stuff from alldaychemist now and the gear :thumb:


I've never used anything other than blue mate. (1 1/4" does look pretty long doesn't it lol)

Que the 'man up' comments


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Uk_mb said:


> I've never used anything other than blue mate. (1 1/4" does look pretty long doesn't it lol)
> 
> Que the 'man up' comments


Lol ill have to hype myself up before i pin, off to the gym now to smash shoulders then to a BBQ, have a good day lads (and queenie)


----------



## Ginger Ben

Afghan said:


> Needes etc arrived this morning along with a sh1t load of protein/creatine/oats from MP, the blue pins look long (1 1/4"), not liking the look of them lol, just waiting on the stuff from alldaychemist now and the gear :thumb:


Exciting!!!!

Did you get greens to draw the oil too? Can use blues but just a bit harder, warm the oil first.

They do look long but honestly it's fine. Hardly feel it, the pip is worse than the pinning!


----------



## expletive

Once you've pinned afghan you'll say is that all there is too it, nothing to worry about


----------



## Ginger Ben

Back and bis for me tomorrow, should be shoulders but I've decided I'm going to try training shoulders every two weeks instead of every week. They seem to take a battering on chest and back day and often hurt and not in a good way so want to see if this makes a difference. Will still do face pulls for traps and rear delts and add those to back day and put shrugs in to leg day but basically leave out any OHP or side,front delt work for a week and see what happens.

Am I mental?? :w00t:


----------



## Uk_mb

Yeah mate, if it hurts then give it a rest.

Many people do rear delts in with back anyhow.

Maybe your form might be off on a partiular chest exercise?

Since I tore my rotator cuff 2years ago I didn't train shoulders for 6months. At all.

Now its 90% better, I don't think it'll ever be fully right again. Just stay away from wide grip exercises.

I started seperating upperbody work

Eg.

Monday-back

Tue-chest

Wed-legs

Thurs-rest

Fri-shoulders

This way if any tendons are imflamed (prob wat is causing u agro) it gives them 2 days to recover before shoulders.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Uk_mb said:


> Yeah mate, if it hurts then give it a rest.
> 
> Many people do rear delts in with back anyhow.
> 
> Maybe your form might be off on a partiular chest exercise?
> 
> Since I tore my rotator cuff 2years ago I didn't train shoulders for 6months. At all.
> 
> Now its 90% better, I don't think it'll ever be fully right again. Just stay away from wide grip exercises.
> 
> I started seperating upperbody work
> 
> Eg.
> 
> Monday-back
> 
> Tue-chest
> 
> Wed-legs
> 
> Thurs-rest
> 
> Fri-shoulders
> 
> This way if any tendons are imflamed (prob wat is causing u agro) it gives them 2 days to recover before shoulders.


It's not painful as such, just feels tight a lot of the time and I have done my right shoulder before and had to take a month or two out of all lifting. Form might be a little off on something, I use DB's now for main chest and always keep elbows in close rather than out wide to take strain off front delts, I find the front delt gets hammered with wide grip rows too though, so maybe I should change to narrow?


----------



## Breda

yea mate if you aint recovering the rest up... shoulders are used in all upper body work outs to some degree and if you goin hard and heavy all the time then it will take a toll


----------



## Breda

or you could just deload and go light for a few weeks


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> yea mate if you aint recovering the rest up... shoulders are used in all upper body work outs to some degree and if you goin hard and heavy all the time then it will take a toll


Yeah think I will calm down the direct shoulder work. I do a lot of heavy dips on chest day too and that batters shoulders as well as everything else. Don't think I need a regular shoulders day with the lifts I do regularly. Will see how it goes. If they grow more then I'm on to something!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> or you could just deload and go light for a few weeks


??????????????????????????????


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


> ??????????????????????????????


Sorry for that post... looking back it was stupid

You probably will get more growth from the rest tho mate, i enjoy training shoulders too much tio drop them


----------



## Queenie

Breda said:


> or you could just deload and go light for a few weeks


you big girl  x x


----------



## Breda

RXQueenie said:


> you big girl  x x


Shut it Queenie i wouldnt do that myself but the cnut is riddled with pain and fcuked shoulders so was just giving him the **** way out which he usually takes, but this time He chose the pussies way and wont train them at all xx


----------



## Fatstuff

Breda said:


> Shut it Queenie i wouldnt do that myself but the cnut is riddled with pain and fcuked shoulders so was just giving him the **** way out which he usually takes, but this time He chose the pussies way and wont train them at all xx


It's not all he's riddled with


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> Shut it Queenie i wouldnt do that myself but the cnut is riddled with pain and fcuked shoulders so was just giving him the **** way out which he usually takes, but this time He chose the pussies way and wont train them at all xx


I'd fvcking neg you for that if I didn't fear the repurcussions! :laugh:

I intend to do face pulls and shrugs every week and shoulder press of one form or another every two weeks you cvnt, not dropping it all together


----------



## Fatstuff

I was thinking of giving ghrp-6 or 2 a go, u thought about that??


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> I was thinking of giving ghrp-6 or 2 a go, u thought about that??


Yes mate, was talking to pin cusion about peps the other night. was looking in to ghrp-6 with mod grf as seems they are best run together.


----------



## Breda

Fatstuff said:


> It's not all he's riddled with


Please elaborate


----------



## Queenie

Breda said:


> Shut it Queenie i wouldnt do that myself but the cnut is riddled with pain and fcuked shoulders so was just giving him the **** way out which he usually takes, but this time He chose the pussies way and wont train them at all xx


don't give him that option.... you say

"Shut up fvcking whinging and crack on with training HARD [insert manly refernce to one another ie 'Bro' or 'cvnt']"

 x x


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


> Yes mate, was talking to pin cusion about peps the other night. was looking in to ghrp-6 with mod grf as seems they are best run together.


WTF are they


----------



## Breda

RXQueenie said:


> don't give him that option.... you say
> 
> "Shut up fvcking whinging and crack on with training HARD [insert manly refernce to one another ie 'Bro' or 'cvnt']"
> 
> x x


He's ginger you have to treat them with with kiddie gloves on


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


> I'd fvcking neg you for that if I didn't fear the repurcussions! :laugh:
> 
> I intend to do face pulls and shrugs every week and shoulder press of one form or another every two weeks you cvnt, not dropping it all together


If you say so you shoulder neglectin cnut, even queenie has mocked you bro


----------



## Ginger Ben

RXQueenie said:


> don't give him that option.... you say
> 
> "Shut up fvcking whinging and crack on with training HARD [insert manly refernce to one another ie 'Bro' or 'cvnt']"
> 
> x x





Breda said:


> If you say so you shoulder neglectin cnut, even queenie has mocked you bro


Listen maggots given my shoulders are bigger than the pair of yours combined you can both :blowme:

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> WTF are they


Peptides you dumb [email protected] you are aware of these things?? Basically you jab them about 3 times a day and one promotes a pulse of natural GH the other amplifies that pulse. effectively causing your body to "naturally" release more of it's own GH.


----------



## Queenie

Ginger Ben said:


> Listen maggots given my shoulders are bigger than the pair of yours combined you can both :blowme:
> 
> :lol: :lol:


Hey! i support the huge shoulders... that's why i wont let u slack on training them  x x


----------



## Ginger Ben

RXQueenie said:


> Hey! i support the huge shoulders... that's why i wont let u slack on training them  x x


Fair enough, I'm just making the distinction between training them and battering them in to the ground so they don't grow. No grow, no go.


----------



## Fatstuff

They are more used to alleviate joint pain and stuff


----------



## Queenie

Ginger Ben said:


> Fair enough, I'm just making the distinction between training them and battering them in to the ground so they don't grow. No grow, no go.


Must grow..

or Queenie gets really p!ssed off  x x


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> They are more used to alleviate joint pain and stuff


Through the effect of increased GH though isn't it?


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


> Peptides you dumb [email protected] you are aware of these things?? Basically you jab them about 3 times a day and one promotes a pulse of natural GH the other amplifies that pulse. effectively causing your body to "naturally" release more of it's own GH.


Furry fcukin muff bro.

Sounds like a load of unnecessary fcukin hassle, you 2 bitches are fallin the fcuk apart so might benefit from them but for a superior man like me they serve no purpose


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> Through the effect of increased GH though isn't it?


Yeah I wasn't arguin with u, I was explaining to bredface!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> Furry fcukin muff bro.
> 
> Sounds like a load of unnecessary fcukin hassle, you 2 bitches are fallin the fcuk apart so might benefit from them but for a superior man like me they serve no purpose


They are good for bridging cycles to help maintain gains and work well with AAS on cycle to enhance them, the joint relief is also a good benefit. It's the next level of getting huge bro, I wouldn't imagine you'd need to concern yourself with that until you reach the first stage.....  :lol:


----------



## Fatstuff

Breda said:


> Furry fcukin muff bro.
> 
> Sounds like a load of unnecessary fcukin hassle, you 2 bitches are fallin the fcuk apart so might benefit from them but for a superior man like me they serve no purpose


I shall remember this quote!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> Yeah I wasn't arguin with u, I was explaining to bredface!!


Yeah I know, I wasn't arguing back :innocent:


----------



## Breda

Ginger I shud neg you but I won't and fatty you can save that post to your desk top if it helps you remember it


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> Ginger I shud neg you but I won't and fatty you can save that post to your desk top if it helps you remember it


Lol you training tonight breadstick?


----------



## Breda

Yes mate just finished ginger cake

Got a pb on bench 105kg but was on a Smith so I ain't counting it... I'm 1kg off 14 stone as well

You know I said I'm comin off in 3 weeks... Well I was talkin to JM earlier and I've decided to taper down to 200mg at which point I'll decide if I wanna come off or cruise... I'm still gaining so don't really want to come off until I've stopped gaining

Thoughts


----------



## Fatstuff

Breda said:


> Yes mate just finished ginger cake
> 
> Got a pb on bench 105kg but was on a Smith so I ain't counting it... I'm 1kg off 14 stone as well
> 
> You know I said I'm comin off in 3 weeks... Well I was talkin to JM earlier and I've decided to taper down to 200mg at which point I'll decide if I wanna come off or cruise... I'm still gaining so don't really want to come off until I've stopped gaining
> 
> Thoughts


Lol - the steroid user chorus......


----------



## Breda

I'm singing it loud and proud mate... I don't wanna come off....... Yet!! Lol


----------



## Fatstuff

Haha - it's all good, no judgement from my side


----------



## Breda

Fatstuff:2897501 said:


> Haha - it's all good, no judgement from my side


Well I knew you wouldn't judge me on that. Just seems like the logical thing to do.

Fcuk bein natty


----------



## Ginger Ben

Stay on fvck being natty!


----------



## Fatstuff

this is one dirty roiding bastards thread now!!! remember when ben was natty (apart from all the steroids he got from a legal supplier the clown)


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> this is one dirty roiding bastards thread now!!! remember when ben was natty (apart from all the steroids he got from a legal supplier the clown)


Pmsl I'll admit I got seen off there, what a cvnt I was.

Nice one on the gaybench PB Breda. All PB's count even smith ones


----------



## Queenie

Ginger Ben said:


> Pmsl I'll admit I got seen off there, what a cvnt I was.
> 
> Nice one on the gaybench PB Breda. *All PB's count even smith ones *


No they dont, no need to get his hopes up  x x


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Ginger Ben said:


> Exciting!!!!
> 
> Did you get greens to draw the oil too? Can use blues but just a bit harder, warm the oil first.
> 
> They do look long but honestly it's fine. Hardly feel it, the pip is worse than the pinning!


Yea got greens to draw the oil



expletive said:


> Once you've pinned afghan you'll say is that all there is too it, nothing to worry about


Hope so bud



Breda said:


> Yes mate just finished ginger cake
> 
> Got a pb on bench 105kg but was on a Smith so I ain't counting it... I'm 1kg off 14 stone as well
> 
> You know I said I'm comin off in 3 weeks... Well I was talkin to JM earlier and I've decided to taper down to 200mg at which point I'll decide if I wanna come off or cruise... I'm still gaining so don't really want to come off until I've stopped gaining
> 
> Thoughts


Filthy roider, you sure you've gained bro, look the same as when you were natty, must be all these deloading days :lol:


----------



## Fatstuff

Afghan said:


> Yea got greens to draw the oil
> 
> Hope so bud
> 
> Filthy roider, you sure you've gained bro, look the same as when you were natty, must be all these deloading days :lol:


afghan im startin to like u more and more these days u moroccan terrorist


----------



## Breda

Afghan:2897781 said:


> Filthy roider, you sure you've gained bro, look the same as when you were natty, must be all these deloading days :lol:


You're a fcukin cave dweller your opinion means nowt


----------



## Ginger Ben

Just made 500g pork mince from Westin Gourmet into 4 spiced chilli burgers and ate the lot with some brown rice and chilli sauce!

Recomp my ar5e!


----------



## Breda

Oh on the deload thing... I remember that big cnut Rick23 used to have a light day once a month so Afghanistan can kiss my ass


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Breda said:


> Oh on the deload thing... I remember that big cnut Rick23 used to have a light day once a month so Afghanistan can kiss my ass


Calm down soldier pmsl, your opinion doesnt count your under 14 stone :lol:


----------



## Breda

Afghan:2897888 said:


> Calm down soldier pmsl, your opinion doesnt count your under 14 stone :lol:


Pmsl steady on soldier... I won't be in a week ya cnut


----------



## Ginger Ben

Your both fvcking tiny so stop bickering! 

Back and bis tomorrow! It's gonna be a smasher!!


----------



## Fatstuff

u tell 'em ginge, they havent got the hang of hench black n white pics yet


----------



## Breda

Fat fcukas the pair of ya

Back and bis tomorrow also then off to Leamington to get my end wet all weekend


----------



## Fatstuff

Breda said:


> Fat fcukas the pair of ya
> 
> Back and bis tomorrow also then off to Leamington to get my end wet all weekend


good times, u drive to leamington?


----------



## Breda

Nah bud train for me... So much simpler. Might have to pay you a visit some time


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> Fat fcukas the pair of ya
> 
> Back and bis tomorrow also then off to Leamington to get my end wet all weekend


Enjoy mate. This a new piece or a previously used and abused one??


----------



## Fatstuff

Breda said:


> Nah bud train for me... So much simpler. Might have to pay you a visit some time


was gna say we could have a session or a beer lol but it seems your there on the regular now mate and its only 20 mile away, if u get into a gym round there ill drive up to u one of the days


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> Enjoy mate. This a new piece or a previously used and abused one??


wifey


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Your both fvcking tiny so stop bickering!
> 
> Back and bis tomorrow! It's gonna be a smasher!!


Smash the fooking place to pieces!!


----------



## luther1

Afghan said:


> Calm down soldier pmsl, your opinion doesnt count your under 14 stone :lol:


The skinny little cnut is under 12 stone


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> The skinny little cnut is under 12 stone


Moi :lol: :lol:

How's tricks buddy??


----------



## Breda

Ginger [URL=Ben:2898176]Ben:2898176[/URL] said:


> Enjoy mate. This a new piece or a previously used and abused one??


The one I Fcuked up the ass the other week so yea used and abused... She's my weekend chick if u will 

To be fair to her she cooks, washes my clothes and sh!t while I'm there so she's ain't too bad

Wifey My ass Fattie



Fatstuff:2898178 said:


> was gna say we could have a session or a beer lol but it seems your there on the regular now mate and its only 20 mile away, if u get into a gym round there ill drive up to u one of the days


I'm only up there on a weekend mate but I was thinking of joining one so I could train while I'm there.. she got a few mates in brum that she wants me to meet so I could fcuk them off and link you for a sesh or tipple


----------



## Fatstuff

Breda said:


> The one I Fcuked up the ass the other week so yea used and abused... She's my weekend chick if u will
> 
> To be fair to her she cooks, washes my clothes and sh!t while I'm there so she's ain't too bad
> 
> Wifey My ass Fattie
> 
> I'm only up there on a weekend mate but I was thinking of joining one so I could train while I'm there.. she got a few mates in brum that she wants me to meet so I could fcuk them off and link you for a sesh or tipple


lol yeah sounds good to me mate

wifey


----------



## Queenie

Breda said:


> The one I Fcuked up the ass the other week so yea used and abused... She's my weekend chick if u will
> 
> To be fair to her she cooks, washes my clothes and sh!t while I'm there so she's ain't too bad
> 
> Wifey My ass Fattie
> 
> I'm only up there on a weekend mate but I was thinking of joining one so I could train while I'm there.. she got a few mates in brum that she wants me to meet so I could fcuk them off and link you for a sesh or tipple


sorry breda... but if youve seen her more than once, and fvcked her ar$e AND she wants you to meet her mates... then youre married. end of x x


----------



## TELBOR

RXQueenie said:


> sorry breda... but if youve seen her more than once, and fvcked her ar$e AND she wants you to meet her mates... then youre married. end of x x


Agreed!

Brenda she can't be your weekend fcuk and your meeting her mates..... Mum and Dad next :lol: :lol:


----------



## Fatstuff

dinner at rents hoose!!


----------



## Queenie

R0BR0ID said:


> Agreed!
> 
> Brenda she can't be your weekend fcuk and your meeting her mates..... Mum and Dad next :lol: :lol:


pmsl... i bet he'll be on his best behaviour  x x


----------



## Fatstuff

them ******* have got respect for parents, one of my mates, when we was about 16 was a proper typical black yoot lol, but when he was in my house (parents house) he used to take his hat off and hold it on his chest and say 'good evening mrs *****, good evening mr *****' haha we used to rip him :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

RXQueenie said:


> pmsl... i bet he'll be on his best behaviour  x x


Course he will!

He's a gent deep down, aren't you Breda.....

*this is where he says he is hoping for a threesome with her best mate!  :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> them ******* have got respect for parents, one of my mates, when we was about 16 was a proper typical black yoot lol, but when he was in my house (parents house) he used to take his hat off and hold it on his chest and say 'good evening mrs *****, good evening mr *****' haha we used to rip him :lol:


Pmsl! Was he hoping for a few odd jobs to do?


----------



## Queenie

R0BR0ID said:


> Course he will!
> 
> He's a gent deep down, aren't you Breda.....
> 
> *this is where he says he is hoping for a threesome with her best mate!  :lol:


or her sister x x


----------



## TELBOR

RXQueenie said:


> or her sister x x


And her mum, Breda must be a MILF kinda guy!?

Who isn't :thumb:


----------



## Breda

luther1:2898197 said:


> The skinny little cnut is under 12 stone


U still alive you greasy [email protected] no jabbed an artery out of frustration cos u ain't putting on any weight you marga cnut

How's it mate?


----------



## Queenie

R0BR0ID said:


> And her mum, Breda must be a MILF kinda guy!?
> 
> Who isn't :thumb:


mouth shut h34r: x x


----------



## Breda

Right I come out of the shower to a bunch of pricks and Queenie ridiculing me

For all of you cnuts info I've already met her mum.... And brother........................

........

......... And nan... But that don't mean sh!t


----------



## Queenie

Breda said:


> Right I come out of the shower to a bunch of pricks and Queenie ridiculing me
> 
> For all of you cnuts info I've already met her mum.... And brother........................
> 
> ........
> 
> ......... And nan... But that don't mean sh!t


aw... breda's in :wub: x x


----------



## Fatstuff

Bredas just sent me a picture message


----------



## TELBOR

Breda said:


> Right I come out of the shower to a bunch of pricks and Queenie ridiculing me
> 
> For all of you cnuts info I've already FCUKED her mum.... And brother........................
> 
> ........
> 
> ......... And nan... But that don't mean sh!t


Dirty ba5tard!

Good work :thumb:


----------



## Breda

RXQueenie:2898341 said:


> aw... breda's in :wub: x x


queenie don't be silly... Who let you out the kitchen anyway



Fatstuff:2898342 said:


> View attachment 76149
> 
> 
> Bredas just sent me a picture message


Pmsl you pr**k


----------



## Queenie

Breda said:


> queenie don't be silly... Who let you out the kitchen anyway
> 
> Pmsl you pr**k


dont be an idiot.

i'm allowed out of the kitchen if im giving a blow job x x


----------



## TELBOR

RXQueenie said:


> dont be an idiot.
> 
> i'm allowed out of the kitchen if im giving a blow job x x


Correct  !


----------



## Fatstuff

RXQueenie said:


> dont be an idiot.
> 
> i'm allowed out of the kitchen if im giving a blow job x x


depends if all the houseworks done really, otherwise it gets done in the kitchen


----------



## luther1

Fatstuff said:


> View attachment 76149
> 
> 
> Bredas just sent me a picture message


I've always wanted to see Bredas ring


----------



## Breda

RXQueenie:2898371 said:


> dont be an idiot.
> 
> i'm allowed out of the kitchen if im giving a blow job x x


What time should I be expecting you xx


----------



## Queenie

R0BR0ID said:


> Correct  !


pmsl rob... you say that now... but u know i cant fvcking cook!! x x


----------



## Breda

luther1:2898397 said:


> I've always wanted to see Bredas ring


You disgust me


----------



## Queenie

Fatstuff said:


> depends if all the houseworks done really, otherwise it gets done in the kitchen


ah i see... sorry im still learning  x x


----------



## luther1

Breda said:


> U still alive you greasy [email protected] no jabbed an artery out of frustration cos u ain't putting on any weight you marga cnut
> 
> How's it mate?


Oh,you know. 7 weeks,not gained an ounce and got test flu. Tip fcuking top thanks:thumb:


----------



## TELBOR

RXQueenie said:


> pmsl rob... you say that now... but u know i cant fvcking cook!! x x


Erm, yes you can!

Showed me the best way to cook chicken


----------



## luther1

RXQueenie said:


> pmsl rob... you say that now... but u know i cant suck c0ck!! x x


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> Oh,you know. 7 weeks,not gained an ounce and got test flu. Tip fcuking top thanks:thumb:


Now that is [email protected]!

What Test have you got....?


----------



## luther1

R0BR0ID said:


> Now that is [email protected]!
> 
> What Test have you got....?


Test e bro. 1st jab on Jan 3rd. Ffs,i always thought 6 weeks was the longest anyone ever waited. As Ben said,when it does(i hope) eventually kick in,i'm going to run 16 weeks


----------



## Queenie

ohhh luther :lol: x x


----------



## Mr_Morocco

This has turned into flintys journal pmsl


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> Test e bro. 1st jab on Jan 3rd. Ffs,i always thought 6 weeks was the longest anyone ever waited. As Ben said,when it does(i hope) eventually kick in,i'm going to run 16 weeks


Pharma ??

Let's hope it does kick it! Any signs that your actually taking it.....


----------



## Fatstuff

u got to have a hangout


----------



## TELBOR

RXQueenie said:


> ohhh luther :lol: x x


Agree, ohhh Casanova... I mean Luther


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Ill defend Breda now cos i can see hes being picked on just because hes a KFC lover

Meeting the family of a girl your f*cking dont mean sh!t its called playing it clever so she doesnt whatever the f*ck you want her to


----------



## Queenie

Afghan said:


> Ill defend Breda now cos i can see hes being picked on just because hes a KFC lover
> 
> Meeting the family of a girl your f*cking dont mean sh!t its called playing it clever so she doesnt whatever the f*ck you want her to


dress it up all u like... he's under the thumb x x


----------



## TELBOR

RXQueenie said:


> dress it up all u like... he's been under her MUM x x


He does like a MILF bless him


----------



## Queenie

R0BR0ID said:


> He does like a MILF bless him


so do u x x


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Was plenty of MILF about today pushing their prams because of the nice weather, if i feel like f*cking everything now im worried how ill be when im on the test:lol:


----------



## Fatstuff

Afghan said:


> Was plenty of MILF about today pushing their prams because of the nice weather, if i feel like f*cking everything now im worried how ill be when im on the test:lol:


miles worse


----------



## TELBOR

RXQueenie said:


> so do u x x


You know I do!?


----------



## Mr_Morocco

We should organise a meet in june/july will be a good laugh


----------



## Queenie

Afghan said:


> We should organise a meet in june/july will be a good laugh


not too far up north though... i cant understand what theyre saying x x


----------



## Mr_Morocco

RXQueenie said:


> not too far up north though... i cant understand what theyre saying x x


Birmingham, right in the middle and easy to travel to (M6 or Train)


----------



## TELBOR

RXQueenie said:


> not too far up north though... i cant understand what theyre saying x x


You'll be rate duck


----------



## Queenie

Afghan said:


> Birmingham, right in the middle and easy to travel to (M6 or Train)


ok - good luck with the organising  x x


----------



## Queenie

R0BR0ID said:


> You'll be rate duck


what?? northen cvnt x x


----------



## luther1

R0BR0ID said:


> Pharma ??
> 
> Let's hope it does kick it! Any signs that your actually taking it.....


Itchy head,spotty back and ar5e,big strength gains and a c0ck that doesn't get hard. Thanks for asking haha


----------



## TELBOR

Afghan said:


> Birmingham, right in the middle and easy to travel to (M6 or Train)


Sort it then yoof!

I was there today, [email protected] M5/M6 grrrrrrrrr.


----------



## TELBOR

RXQueenie said:


> what?? northen cvnt x x


Shat it you southern jessy!


----------



## Fatstuff

Afghan said:


> Birmingham, right in the middle and easy to travel to (M6 or Train)


Where r u afghan??


----------



## Fatstuff

R0BR0ID said:


> Sort it then yoof!
> 
> I was there today, [email protected] M5/M6 grrrrrrrrr.


Should pay for the toll u tight cnut!!


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> Itchy head,spotty back and ar5e,big strength gains and a c0ck that doesn't get hard. Thanks for asking haha


The usual then.... Bunk gear :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Fatstuff said:


> Should pay for the toll u tight cnut!!


Was at the Holiday Inn on the classy roundabout with a sub-station in the middle 

Didn't need the toll ya skinny [email protected]


----------



## Mr_Morocco

luther1 said:


> Itchy head,spotty back and ar5e,big strength gains *and a c0ck that doesn't get hard*. Thanks for asking haha


Sure your not taking Deca pmsl, we know how old cnuts cant read small labels


----------



## Breda

Afghan:2898469 said:


> Ill defend Breda now cos i can see hes being picked on just because hes a KFC lover
> 
> Meeting the family of a girl your f*cking dont mean sh!t its called playing it clever so she doesnt whatever the f*ck you want her to


You know this Af you just see the fam and put on the airs and graces, they fall in love after that you can do no wrong


----------



## Fatstuff

R0BR0ID said:


> Was at the Holiday Inn on the classy roundabout with a sub-station in the middle
> 
> Didn't need the toll ya skinny [email protected]


Cheeky tw4tbag


----------



## luther1

Yes Afghan, let the poor fcukers who live right on the south coast have a nice 5 minute drive. If anyone asks what we are all doing,and we tell them its a meet from a bb forum,they never will believe us haha


----------



## luther1

Breda said:


> You know this Af you just see the fam and put on the airs and graces, they fall in love after that you can do no wrong


Look at the cow before you buy the calf bro


----------



## Breda

RXQueenie:2898473 said:


> dress it up all u like... he's under the thumb x x


This chick is deluded... I've yet to meet a thumb strong enough to hold me down xx


----------



## TELBOR

Breda said:


> This chick is deluded... I've yet to meet a thumb strong enough to hold me down xx


This is the one mate, I can feel it PMSL!?!


----------



## Fatstuff

Big wedding in the summer , might as well let them know now - they've practically guessed any way. What date was it again Breda!


----------



## Breda

luther1:2898553 said:


> Look at the cow before you buy the calf bro


The cow wasn't sayin much to be fair but the calf looks alright

Bro you shud bin that gear or get a refund from your source and get something else... 6 weeks ... Fcuk all gains... Something ain't right


----------



## Fatstuff

Gears fine, he just doesn't train.


----------



## Queenie

Fatstuff said:


> Gears fine, he just doesn't train.


looking in the mirror... willing himself to grow  x x


----------



## TELBOR

Fatstuff said:


> Gears fine, he just doesn't train.


We have to do what........

?????


----------



## TELBOR

RXQueenie said:


> looking in the mirror... willing himself to grow  x x


And that's just his man meat  !


----------



## luther1

Fatstuff said:


> Big wedding in the summer , might as well let them know now - they've practically guessed any way. What date was it again Breda!


Well it won't be a white wedding will it,for either of them


----------



## Breda

Fatstuff:2898570 said:


> Big wedding in the summer , might as well let them know now - they've practically guessed any way. What date was it again Breda!


00/00/0000 aka the end of time


----------



## Breda

luther1:2898594 said:


> Well it won't be a white wedding will it,for either of them


Might not not be white but if it was to go down it'd be big.... Unlike you :lol:


----------



## Queenie

Breda said:


> 30/06/2012 aka the end of june


aw... we could coincide with the ukm meet... how romantic! :wub: x x


----------



## TELBOR

RXQueenie said:


> aw... we could coincide with the ukm meet... how romantic! :wub: x x


Fcuk confetti, we'll use 1kg plates 

Congrats Breda :lol: :lol:


----------



## Breda

RXQueenie:2898621 said:


> aw... we could coincide with the ukm meet... how romantic! :wub: x x


We could coincide with my ass too lol the UKm meet would be more important than any wedding xx


----------



## luther1

R0BR0ID said:


> Fcuk confetti, we'll use 1kg plates
> 
> Congrats Breda :lol: :lol:


You can't lift one of them,let alone throw a handfull you cnut


----------



## Queenie

Breda said:


> We could coincide with my ass too lol the UKm meet would be more important than any wedding xx


haha... so true  x x


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> You can't lift one of them,let alone throw a handfull you cnut


Pmsl!

I'd out lift you Dad


----------



## Breda

R0BR0ID:2898627 said:


> Fcuk confetti, we'll use 1kg plates
> 
> Congrats Breda :lol: :lol:


Dick


----------



## TELBOR

Breda said:


> Dick


No worries :lol:


----------



## Breda

R0BR0ID:2898677 said:


> No worries :lol:


Good lad


----------



## Fatstuff

Herberts


----------



## TELBOR

Fatstuff said:


> Herberts


Herbert the pervert 

Legend!


----------



## Fatstuff

Oooooooh


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Fatstuff: live in great barr area mate


----------



## Ginger Ben

Holy fvcking sh1t, party at my house eh??  

Bar stewards 

Gym time for me while most of you are still sleeping and growing (or just sleeping Luth!)

I shall report back later have a good one!


----------



## Uk_mb

Ginger Ben said:


> Gym time for me while most of you are still sleeping and growing (or just sleeping Luth!)


 :lol:


----------



## Fatstuff

Afghan said:


> Fatstuff: live in great barr area mate


ah ok cool, me u and breda for a session then - will be like the united colours of benneton


----------



## Breda

Fatstuff said:


> ah ok cool, me u and breda for a session then - will be like the united colours of benneton


Will have to be on a weekend... but expect me to be weak as i'd have been vigerously fcuking for hours before


----------



## Ginger Ben

Bloody good session this morning, was focussed mainly on dead lifts and totally ruined myself. Will post up shortly but in the meantime here is a food update thus far -

Pre WO 50g whey + 50g instant oats +taurine

Post WO 50g whey +50g instant oats +taurine

7 whole eggs scrambled

50g whey +50g instant oats

Carbing up a bit more today as feel like I should go to bed! Instant oats are the way forward!!

Lunch will be something like half a chicken with some salad or cous cous or maybe even both!

Afternoon snack will be some left over pork stroganoff I made the Mrs last night

Dinner is TBC but will be meat and veg based

Shake before bed will be 50g whey +a sccop of each of the green powders and taurine.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> Will have to be on a weekend... but expect me to be weak as i'd have been rigerously fcuking for hours before


lol - vigerous I think you mean........ :whistling:


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Breda said:


> Will have to be on a weekend... but expect me to be weak as i'd have been rigerously fcuking for hours before


We expect you to be weak regardless


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


> Bloody good session this morning, was focussed mainly on dead lifts and totally ruined myself. Will post up shortly but in the meantime here is a food update thus far -
> 
> Pre WO 50g whey + 50g instant oats +taurine
> 
> Post WO 50g whey +50g instant oats +taurine
> 
> 7 whole eggs scrambled
> 
> 50g whey +50g instant oats
> 
> Carbing up a bit more today as feel like I should go to bed! Instant oats are the way forward!!
> 
> Lunch will be something like half a chicken with some salad or cous cous or maybe even both!
> 
> Afternoon snack will be some left over pork stroganoff I made the Mrs last night
> 
> Dinner is TBC but will be meat and veg based
> 
> Shake before bed will be 50g whey +a sccop of each of the green powders and taurine.


Thats a good days food mate... any rough idea of kcals


----------



## Breda

Afghan said:


> We expect you to be weak regardless


Yea and if i see you with a ruck sack i'm fcukin right off home


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


> lol - vigerous I think you mean........ :whistling:


Thats how i spelt it :whistling:


----------



## Queenie

Fatstuff said:


> ah ok cool, me u and breda for a session then - will be like the united colours of benneton


Fine! you lot go and train...

im closer to ben... so i will train with him! :001_tt2: x x


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Breda said:


> Yea and if i see you with a ruck sack i'm fcukin right off home


I cant put the bargain bucket in a carry-a-bag blud


----------



## TELBOR

Afghan said:


> I cant put the bargain bucket in a carry-a-bag blud


Your ar5ehole could take it though mate :lol:


----------



## Breda

RXQueenie said:


> Fine! you lot go and train...
> 
> im closer to ben... so i will train with him! :001_tt2: x x


I'm from the south you daft bint but Ben dont train shoulders no more... who wants to be seen with a narrow shouldered ginger in the gym??.. apart from you



Afghan said:


> I cant put the bargain bucket in a carry-a-bag blud


I wouldnt dare eat it bro... you Afghani's are sly cnuts probably hide a nail bomb in a drum stick and arsnick in the gravy


----------



## Queenie

Breda said:


> I'm from the south you daft bint but Ben dont train shoulders no more... who wants to be seen with a narrow shouldered ginger in the gym??.. apart from you
> 
> I wouldnt dare eat it bro... you Afghani's are sly cnuts probably hide a nail bomb in a drum stick and arsnick in the gravy


how am i daft? your location is not specified... i just assumed u were one of the ones that talks funny  x x


----------



## TELBOR

Yeah thanks lads!

Suppose its only a bicep session :lol: :lol:


----------



## Breda

RXQueenie said:


> how am i daft? your location is not specified... i just assumed u were one of the ones that talks funny  x x


No Queenie i talk normally :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

RXQueenie said:


> how am i daft? your location is not specified... i just assumed u were *one of the ones that talks funny*  x x


Err racist!! :lol:


----------



## Fatstuff

Were in brum, middle of the country u could all visit lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

Right before you cnuts fill this masterpiece of a journal, my magum opus if you will, with your inane drivel here is my session from this morning -

Weighted Chin Ups - [email protected] weight, [email protected]+15kg, [email protected]+20kg, [email protected]+20kg, [email protected]+22.5kg, [email protected]+10kg - PB on the 22.5!

Dead Lifts - (warm up [email protected], [email protected]), [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] - P muther fvcking B! for reps at the 180 and the 200 :bounce:

Tbar rows close grip - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] - first time in ages I've done these, weight was easy enough but lower back and legs were fvcked from deads so was best I could do

Seated close grip cable rows - Giant pyramid set with 10 secs rest between sets - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] (stack), [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

Straight Bar Cable Curls - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

Totally and utterly [email protected]!


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


> Right before you cnuts fill this masterpiece of a journal, my magum opus if you will, with your inane drivel here is my session from this morning -
> 
> Weighted Chin Ups - [email protected] weight, [email protected]+15kg, [email protected]+20kg, [email protected]+20kg, [email protected]+22.5kg, [email protected]+10kg - PB on the 22.5!
> 
> Dead Lifts - (warm up [email protected], [email protected]), [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] - P muther fvcking B! for reps at the 180 and the 200 :bounce:
> 
> Tbar rows close grip - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] - first time in ages I've done these, weight was easy enough but lower back and legs were fvcked from deads so was best I could do
> 
> Seated close grip cable rows - Giant pyramid set with 10 secs rest between sets - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] (stack), [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]
> 
> Straight Bar Cable Curls - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]
> 
> Totally and utterly [email protected]!


Sh!t session

Negged


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> Thats a good days food mate... any rough idea of kcals


No to be honest, I haven't been counting recently. From what I usually base it on it will be close to 4000 all in by the end of the day.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> Sh!t session
> 
> Negged


lol, ar5ehole!


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Right before you cnuts fill this masterpiece of a journal, my magum opus if you will, with your inane drivel here is my session from this morning -
> 
> Weighted Chin Ups - [email protected] weight, [email protected]+15kg, [email protected]+20kg, [email protected]+20kg, [email protected]+22.5kg, [email protected]+10kg - PB on the 22.5!
> 
> Dead Lifts - (warm up [email protected], [email protected]), [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] - P muther fvcking B! for reps at the 180 and the 200 :bounce:
> 
> Tbar rows close grip - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] - first time in ages I've done these, weight was easy enough but lower back and legs were fvcked from deads so was best I could do
> 
> Seated close grip cable rows - Giant pyramid set with 10 secs rest between sets - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] (stack), [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]
> 
> Straight Bar Cable Curls - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]
> 
> Totally and utterly [email protected]!


BOOM!?! On the P booming B's 

No wonders your fcuked!


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BR0ID said:


> BOOM!?! On the P booming B's
> 
> No wonders your fcuked!


Cheers mate, yes it does explain why I just ate a large cheese and mushroom burger and fries and hardly noticed it! lol


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Cheers mate, yes it does explain why I just ate a large cheese and mushroom burger and fries and hardly noticed it! lol


PMSL! I'd of swapped the shroom for chicken 

Is Friday fat day now


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BR0ID said:


> PMSL! I'd of swapped the shroom for chicken
> 
> Is Friday fat day now


Not fat day as such, just been thinking of raising my carbs on training days then lowering them again on off days. These morning sessions leave me totally fvcked for the rest of the day and doing this seems to be helping. As long as I keep it to training days then clean up the diet carb wise on rest days I think it will work well. Want to get those scales nudging up again but not at the expense of my waistline!


----------



## Breda

ever thought of only having carbs around your work outs then leaving themout for the rest of the day.. at leat you know they will be put to good use


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> ever thought of only having carbs around your work outs then leaving themout for the rest of the day.. at leat you know they will be put to good use


Yeah that's what I do quite often but just recently I've been flagging by the afternoon and no amount of protein and fats seems to kick start me.

I probably won't have any more direct carbs today, just meat, green veg and a shake later on.

I'm a bit poo at the diet stuff tbh, haven't counted my kcals or macros for weeks.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Not fat day as such, just been thinking of raising my carbs on training days then lowering them again on off days. These morning sessions leave me totally fvcked for the rest of the day and doing this seems to be helping. As long as I keep it to training days then clean up the diet carb wise on rest days I think it will work well. Want to get those scales nudging up again but not at the expense of my waistline!


I do the same tbh, except today after my little binge!

Makes sense and with me training at night some days it helps.

Get the buggers in


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


> Yeah that's what I do quite often but just recently I've been flagging by the afternoon and no amount of protein and fats seems to kick start me.
> 
> I probably won't have any more direct carbs today, just meat, green veg and a shake later on.
> 
> I'm a bit poo at the diet stuff tbh, haven't counted my kcals or macros for weeks.


I know what you mean mate i dont count mine either but i eat pretty much the same things every day so its quite easy for me to adjust things if and when needed


----------



## Fatstuff

I know pretty much all of what goes in me - for instance I know that the colonel has earnt some more wonga out of me today!!! That pesky old fella and his wonderful golden coating!! Steak shake and fibre for the rest of today!! 121g carbs is more than enough for a non training day!!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> I know pretty much all of what goes in me - for instance I know that the colonel has earnt some more wonga out of me today!!! That pesky old fella and his wonderful golden coating!! Steak shake and fibre for the rest of today!! 121g carbs is more than enough for a non training day!!!


Building kfc in to your macros, I love it! 

I know with my normal days food I can keep carbs under 100g on rest days. Probably be closer to 250g today but fvck it I needed them!


----------



## Mr_Morocco

My cheat days tommorow, got a long day on the road then finishing it off by going out in Manchester


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> Building kfc in to your macros, I love it!
> 
> I know with my normal days food I can keep carbs under 100g on rest days. Probably be closer to 250g today but fvck it I needed them!


mate if most who subscribe to the 'normal way of bb eating' looked at my diet they would think WTF!!!! lol but if the same people looked at my macro's they would say 'spot on' LOL - its mainly because i cant eat LOTS of certain foods, cant eat any vegetable (apart from potatoes) which is why when im low carbing i have to have a fibre supplement of some description - BUT the main thing is, it works for me - and im not eating yawnfest food all the time, i will probably get gout when im older due to all the steak and red meat and whatnot lol but i will cross that bridge when it comes to it - i have been told to get some greens by dtlv and a few mineral supps, i will be doing this next month some time.


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Fatstuff said:


> mate if most who subscribe to the 'normal way of bb eating' looked at my diet they would think WTF!!!! lol but if the same people looked at my macro's they would say 'spot on' LOL - its mainly because i cant eat LOTS of certain foods, cant eat any vegetable (apart from potatoes) which is why when im low carbing i have to have a fibre supplement of some description - BUT the main thing is, it works for me - and im not eating yawnfest food all the time, i will probably get gout when im older due to all the steak and red meat and whatnot lol but i will cross that bridge when it comes to it - i have been told to get some greens by dtlv and a few mineral supps, i will be doing this next month some time.


What KFC did you have today?


----------



## Fatstuff

Afghan said:


> What KFC did you have today?


me n the bint n the lad shared a variety bucket, i had a breast 2 thighs 2 strips n chips, she had a leg 2 strips n chips and the lad had popcorn chicken n chips - we shared a gravy


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Fatstuff said:


> me n the bint n the lad shared a variety bucket, i had a breast 2 thighs 2 strips n chips, she had a leg 2 strips n chips and the lad had popcorn chicken n chips - we shared a gravy


Im hungary now you cnut, ive got a chicken breast defrosting atm, gimme some ideas? Usually grill it with jerk marinate or chop it up and fry it in a wok but im getting bored of it now


----------



## Breda

Fatstuff said:


> me n the bint n the lad shared a variety bucket, i had a breast 2 thighs 2 strips n chips, she had a leg 2 strips n chips and the lad had popcorn chicken n chips - we shared a gravy


Are you skint mate???


----------



## Breda

Afghan said:


> Im hungary now you cnut, ive got a chicken breast defrosting atm, gimme some ideas? Usually grill it with jerk marinate or chop it up and fry it in a wok but im getting bored of it now


Buy some southern fried seasoning stuff, dip in egg, the roll in then southern fried goodness.. shallow fry and you have immitation kfc


----------



## Fatstuff

I don't eat lots of chicken breasts I usually chop it up and fry it and then add a jar of something - nout spectacular


----------



## Fatstuff

Breda said:


> Are you skint mate???


Lol that's plenty mate - was enough to knock me out for half hour!!!


----------



## Breda

Fatstuff said:


> I don't eat lots of chicken breasts I usually chop it up and fry it and then add a jar of something - nout spectacular


same here i find chicken too boring unless its been fried in the colonels recipie


----------



## Breda

Fatstuff said:


> Lol that's plenty mate - was enough to knock me out for half hour!!!


It would be plenty if you ate it to yourself but alas you had carb comas


----------



## Mingster

I have to confess to someone so it might as well be you fast food munching types. Dropped two of the lads at the chippy at dinner time. Sat waiting for them outside for 10 mins as there was a queue. The smell was too much for me. I cracked and had a jumbo sausage in batter and some chips. First time I've been to a chip shop in years lol. It was bloody lovely....


----------



## Fatstuff

LOL i thought u was a see all eat all guy anyway lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> mate if most who subscribe to the 'normal way of bb eating' looked at my diet they would think WTF!!!! lol but if the same people looked at my macro's they would say 'spot on' LOL - its mainly because i cant eat LOTS of certain foods, cant eat any vegetable (apart from potatoes) which is why when im low carbing i have to have a fibre supplement of some description - BUT the main thing is, it works for me - and im not eating yawnfest food all the time, i will probably get gout when im older due to all the steak and red meat and whatnot lol but i will cross that bridge when it comes to it - i have been told to get some greens by dtlv and a few mineral supps, i will be doing this next month some time.


Get involved with the green powders from MP mate, I reckon even just the alfalfa one alone would do you good but if you can stretch to the cholorella and wheatgrass too you never need eat another vegetable again.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Mingster said:


> I have to confess to someone so it might as well be you fast food munching types. Dropped two of the lads at the chippy at dinner time. Sat waiting for them outside for 10 mins as there was a queue. The smell was too much for me. I cracked and had a jumbo sausage in batter and some chips. First time I've been to a chip shop in years lol. It was bloody lovely....


Proud of you big guy! :crying: :thumbup1:


----------



## expletive

When Empire boy was on here he posted a drink that contained those ben, but he deleted the thread cnut


----------



## Mingster

Fatstuff said:


> LOL i thought u was a see all eat all guy anyway lol





Ginger Ben said:


> Proud of you big guy! :crying: :thumbup1:


Been on a diet since the turn of the year I'll have you know....lol. Been really strict. Still eating a lot but all clean stuff

Mostly.... :whistling:


----------



## Fatstuff

det recommended this one as it tastes ok apparently http://www.iherb.com/SGN-Nutrition-Emerald-Balance-Total-Nutrition-Drink-Mix-Minty-Green-Tea-Flavor-10-oz-282-g/16247?at=0&rcodeRAK418


----------



## Ginger Ben

expletive said:


> When Empire boy was on here he posted a drink that contained those ben, but he deleted the thread cnut


Yes that's where i got the idea to look in to them from. His was way more complicated but he said the three i mentioned would be the ones he would choose if he could only have 3 so that's good enough for me!

The MP website gives you a bit of a breakdown of what they do.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> det recommended this one as it tastes ok apparently http://www.iherb.com/SGN-Nutrition-Emerald-Balance-Total-Nutrition-Drink-Mix-Minty-Green-Tea-Flavor-10-oz-282-g/16247?at=0&rcodeRAK418


Looks decent, has what you need


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Why not just take a good multi-vit like animal pak, has everything you need and more.


----------



## Fatstuff

How's the cycle going benjina?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Afghan said:


> Why not just take a good multi-vit like animal pak, has everything you need and more.


Not the same thing mate. The greens are full of anti oxidants, minerals, plant extracts, loads of aminos, fibre and a load of other stuff you don't get in a multivit.


----------



## expletive

Ginger Ben said:


> Get involved with the green powders from MP mate, I reckon even just the alfalfa one alone would do you good but if you can stretch to the cholorella and wheatgrass too you never need eat another vegetable again.


Just ordered the three :thumb:


----------



## Mr_Morocco

It has those too lol


----------



## Fatstuff

How expensive is it for a months worth Afghanistan?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> How's the cycle going benjina?


Good thanks mate. I'm quite pleased with the strength gains and I look and feel bigger all over. However without wishing to sound ungrateful I'm not yet blown away by it if I'm honest.

Maybe my expectations were too high but i read a lot of drivel from people about aas so it's hard to balance your own expectations. I've accepted that it is still a relatively slow and steady process, just quicker than being natty.

This whole feeling like superman and other metaphoric comparisons I've heard however seem to be bollocks. I 'feel' no different at all now than what I did pre cycle.


----------



## Mr_Morocco

44 days worth = 29quid on BBW


----------



## Ginger Ben

Afghan said:


> It has those too lol
> 
> View attachment 76192


Tiny doses though thats the difference. Talking specifically about the greens I take 10g total a day in a shake. Empire was saying two of these is optimal so that 20g a day. You won't/can't get that from a multivit

Depends what you want I guess. I take a really cheap multivit for basics and the greens for all the extras.


----------



## Fatstuff

i seem to feel good on test, but i know what u mean about not being blown away - especially as i was actually blown away with sd gains, must be to do with the speed that u get them and the fact that it is first real gains from any aas. I think i am calmer on test than i am not on test, although im gettin slightly snappier on 50mg oxys, dont think ill go up to 100mg ever again on them - turn me into a right rager. But yeah ur right, its a long and slow process, but there is one way to look huge fast and thats to diet the flab off. U see the pics of apple in his journal before he got banned, looked hardly like he trained in first pic, then he looked a decent size after he ripped up.


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Ginger Ben said:


> Tiny doses though thats the difference. Talking specifically about the greens I take 10g total a day in a shake. Empire was saying two of these is optimal so that 20g a day. You won't/can't get that from a multivit
> 
> Depends what you want I guess. I take a really cheap multivit for basics and the greens for all the extras.


The doses are fine mate, theres no real recommended daily intake of anti oxidents etc etc, and tbh i think 44 days worth of all that for 29 quid is great value for money


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Fatstuff said:


> i seem to feel good on test, but i know what u mean about not being blown away - especially as i was actually blown away with sd gains, must be to do with the speed that u get them and the fact that it is first real gains from any aas. I think i am calmer on test than i am not on test, although im gettin slightly snappier on 50mg oxys, dont think ill go up to 100mg ever again on them - turn me into a right rager. But yeah ur right, its a long and slow process, but there is one way to look huge fast and thats to diet the flab off. U see the pics of apple in his journal before he got banned, looked hardly like he trained in first pic, then he looked a decent size after he ripped up.


You know with the DNP, is it a must that your AAS whilst you use it? I was thinking of going on DNP for 2 weeks after i finished my cycle


----------



## expletive

What gear are you running ben and how long have you been on.

Probably on your thread but there is a lot of banter and bollox to read through to find it so i can't be bothered :lol:


----------



## Breda

Afghan I was planning to go on dnp for 2 weeks before my next cycle as well... Well worth it imo


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Breda said:


> Afghan I was planning to go on dnp for 2 weeks before my next cycle as well... Well worth it imo


Wont it eat up the muscle as well as fat though if not on AAS?


----------



## expletive

Afghan said:


> Wont it eat up the muscle as well as fat though if not on AAS?


Yes mate, always better to do it with test, T3's will also prevent catabolism


----------



## Mr_Morocco

expletive said:


> Yes mate, always better to do it with test, T3's will also prevent catabolism


So last 4 weeks of my cycle i could add Winstrol and the last two weeks DNP+T3, then a 2 week break before i start PCT for 4 weeks


----------



## Breda

Afghan:2900515 said:


> Wont it eat up the muscle as well as fat though if not on AAS?


I don't class 250mg part of my next cycle as its not exactly a blast and cruise


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Breda said:


> I don't class 250mg part of my next cycle as its not exactly a blast and cruise


You not coming off then?

Think ill scrap Winstrol might use Anavar instead for the last 4 weeks along with DNP+T3 for last 2 weeks.


----------



## Queenie

Breda said:


> I don't class 250mg part of my next cycle as its not exactly a blast and cruise


Breda, stop talking about gear, your wife wants a foot rub.

 :lol: x x


----------



## Fatstuff

RXQueenie said:


> Breda, stop talking about gear, your wife wants a foot rub.
> 
> :lol: x x


Lol


----------



## Breda

RXQueenie:2900553 said:


> Breda, stop talking about gear, your wife wants a foot rub.
> 
> :lol: x x


Wife??.... Foot rub??

She'll be gettin 9 inches of junk up her ass, and hair pulled for a few minutes and that's about it xx


----------



## Ginger Ben

expletive said:


> What gear are you running ben and how long have you been on.
> 
> Probably on your thread but there is a lot of banter and bollox to read through to find it so i can't be bothered :lol:


I'm on prochem t400 at the moment mate. Been doing 800mg a week for 5 weeks.


----------



## Breda

Afghan:2900551 said:


> You not coming off then?
> 
> Think ill scrap Winstrol might use Anavar instead for the last 4 weeks along with DNP+T3 for last 2 weeks.


Haven't made that decision yet but I will be tapering down over the next couple of weeks and I'll make that decision once I'm at 250mg

If I come off I'll do a little cut before with dnp and 500mg test and the beginning of the new cycle if I don't come off I'll do the cut on 250mg


----------



## expletive

Ginger Ben said:


> I'm on prochem t400 at the moment mate. Been doing 800mg a week for 5 weeks.


Im on that too

its doesn't exactly make you feel like and animal compared to pharma test, think its something to do with the blend.

The results are there though


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Breda said:


> Haven't made that decision yet but I will be tapering down over the next couple of weeks and I'll make that decision once I'm at 250mg
> 
> If I come off I'll do a little cut before with dnp and 500mg test and the beginning of the new cycle if I don't come off I'll do the cut on 250mg


How long you been on now? Dont see the point in tapering down tbh. You havnt used HCG either have you? Hows the testicles lol


----------



## Fatstuff

Stay on - get hench


----------



## Breda

Afghan:2900576 said:


> How long you been on now? Dont see the point in tapering down tbh. You havnt used HCG either have you? Hows the testicles lol


Since just before Christmas mate... You might not but I do, it makes sense to me. Haven't used hcg mate but my source said he'll sort it for free if I do decide to come off but if I stay on I'm gettin on it but the nuts are functioning... Think I may have slightly less cum tho


----------



## Ginger Ben

expletive said:


> Im on that too
> 
> its doesn't exactly make you feel like and animal compared to pharma test, think its something to do with the blend.
> 
> The results are there though


It's my first cycle so nothing to compare it too but I am getting results which is the most important thing. Glad you said that you're finding it the same it's reassuring to know it's not just me!

Trying to get pharma lined up for next one should know in a week or two if it's available. If so I'm going in big


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Breda said:


> Since just before Christmas mate... You might not but I do, it makes sense to me. Haven't used hcg mate but my source said he'll sort it for free if I do decide to come off but if I stay on I'm gettin on it but the nuts are functioning... Think I may have slightly less cum tho


Ive heard Clomid increases amount of cum if shes complaining about how much your putting on her face :lol:


----------



## Breda

Fatstuff:2900583 said:


> Stay on - get hench


Can't argue with your logic... You write a book and that should be the title


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> Stay on - get hench


You must be clearing up mate with everybody wanting dnp these days. Nice marketing ploy with the sig


----------



## Breda

Afghan:2900597 said:


> Ive heard Clomid increases amount of cum if shes complaining about how much your putting on her face :lol:


I've got clomid in the cupboards... The reason why I say that is because my cum used to drip out of her cnut but I haven't noticed any remnants lately pmsl


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> I've got clomid in the cupboards... The reason why I say that is because my cum used to drip out of her cnut but I haven't noticed any remnants lately pmsl


Pmsl wait until the dnp turns it like

Yellow chewing gum


----------



## Breda

Ginger [URL=Ben:2900633]Ben:2900633[/URL] said:


> Pmsl wait until the dnp turns it like
> 
> Yellow chewing gum


I'll strap up when on dnp so I don't feel embarrassed over my yellow lumpy spunk


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Breda said:


> I'll strap up when on dnp so I don't feel embarrassed over my yellow lumpy spunk


F*ck that, im gonna cover 1 of their faces with bright yellow cum imagine the shock they'll have :lol:


----------



## Fatstuff

Pair of plonkers!!


----------



## Breda

Right lads I'm about to reak havoc on this poor girls back doors... Be back in 3 minutes


----------



## TELBOR

Alright ladies, trying to get a rough guess on the gun size.... some lad called Muc or something said they looked something between 8"-20" he seemed quite clued up too :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Fatstuff

R0BR0ID said:


> Alright ladies, trying to get a rough guess on the gun size.... some lad called Muc or something said they looked something between 8"-20" he seemed quite clued up too :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> View attachment 76198


definitely between 8 and 20, id say hes bang on


----------



## Fatstuff

btw...... measure them u saft cnut


----------



## TELBOR

Fatstuff said:


> definitely between 8 and 20, id say hes bang on


Thanks mate, glad you agree with him


----------



## Fatstuff

nah seriously though - ur definitely pushing 13 inchers mate


----------



## flinty90

Fatstuff said:


> nah seriously though - ur definitely pushing 13 inchers mate


what long ???


----------



## Queenie

R0BR0ID said:


> Alright ladies, trying to get a rough guess on the gun size.... some lad called Muc or something said they looked something between 8"-20" he seemed quite clued up too :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> View attachment 76198


 :wub:

I see youre all dressed up for your night out with 70 bodybuilders. have a great time babe x x


----------



## Fatstuff

i got 17" pie-ceps


----------



## TELBOR

Fatstuff said:


> nah seriously though - ur definitely pushing 13 inchers mate


Thank god for that, must be the T-shirt helping ......


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> what long ???


I wish! Not much climbs over 3" on my body :lol: :lol:



RXQueenie said:


> :wub:
> 
> I see youre all dressed up for your night out with 70 bodybuilders. have a great time babe x x


You know it! TBH, it may well be too snug to actually move PMSL! :lol: x


----------



## expletive

R0BR0ID said:


> Alright ladies, trying to get a rough guess on the gun size.... some lad called Muc or something said they looked something between 8"-20" he seemed quite clued up too :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> View attachment 76198


Be mac or go home, classic!


----------



## TELBOR

expletive said:


> Be mac or go home, classic!


PMSL!

Oh that :whistling: ....... Selling them in Primark mate around £1- £9 i think :lol:


----------



## Queenie

R0BR0ID said:


> PMSL!
> 
> Oh that :whistling: ....... Selling them in Primark mate around £1- £9 i think :lol:


just so u know... mac's bigger than you :rolleye: x x


----------



## TELBOR

RXQueenie said:


> just so u know... mac's bigger than you :rolleye: x x


He's my inspiration :rolleye:


----------



## Fatstuff

i never even noticed the writing on the t shirt lol hahaha


----------



## Fatstuff

that doesnt even look photoshopped, have u actually had that t shirt made ?


----------



## Queenie

Fatstuff said:


> that doesnt even look photoshopped, have u actually had that t shirt made ?


yep.... he did  x x


----------



## TELBOR

Fatstuff said:


> that doesnt even look photoshopped, have u actually had that t shirt made ?


No officer....... :rolleye:


----------



## Fatstuff

HAHAHA 10/10 for commitment u plum, why??????? haha


----------



## TELBOR

RXQueenie said:


> yep.... he did  x x


Freebie though


----------



## Fatstuff

how come it was free i want one


----------



## TELBOR

Fatstuff said:


> HAHAHA 10/10 for commitment u plum, why??????? haha


When you get as bored as I do during 9-5 mate, then why not


----------



## TELBOR

R0BR0ID said:


> Freebie though


Mate has his own company :lol:

Offered to pay but he refused.

I'll pop the back up ......


----------



## Fatstuff

just stumbled on this advertisement , made me chuckle


----------



## Ginger Ben

How's the rob and fatty show going??

Nice to see flints pop in albeit briefly hope all's well big chap! 

So then who's training this weekend what dirty roids you taking and who's out on the town??


----------



## Queenie

Ginger Ben said:


> How's the rob and fatty show going??
> 
> Nice to see flints pop in albeit briefly hope all's well big chap!
> 
> So then who's training this weekend what dirty roids you taking and who's out on the town??


I'm not training  or taking roids 

but i AM going to watch my friends mma fight on sunday 

what plans do u have? x x


----------



## Fatstuff

Out on town I'm sorry to say!!! Back to the grind Monday!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

RXQueenie said:


> I'm not training  or taking roids
> 
> but i AM going to watch my friends mma fight on sunday
> 
> what plans do u have? x x


You should at least take roids, they make you hench without even training, ask fatty.... 

Wedding plans this weekend. Got to chat to marquee bloke, vicar, pianist and a host of other peeps!

Then seeing my mum and nan on Sunday for lunch which will be nice.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> Out on town I'm sorry to say!!! Back to the grind Monday!!


See! Pi55 artist!  

Have a good one mate got to be done now and again!


----------



## Queenie

Ginger Ben said:


> You should at least take roids, they make you hench without even training, ask fatty....
> 
> Wedding plans this weekend. Got to chat to marquee bloke, vicar, pianist and a host of other peeps!
> 
> Then seeing my mum and nan on Sunday for lunch which will be nice.


wow - getting married sounds like hard work!! x x


----------



## Ginger Ben

There's a lot to do as only 8 weeks away now!! 

Can't wait cos that means 8 weeks until an amazing holiday!


----------



## Queenie

Ginger Ben said:


> There's a lot to do as only 8 weeks away now!!
> 
> Can't wait cos that means 8 weeks until an amazing holiday!


pmsl... you total BLOKE!!! x x


----------



## Ginger Ben

RXQueenie said:


> pmsl... you total BLOKE!!! x x


Lol the rest is a given and doesn't need to be mentioned in my manly journal!  pmsl


----------



## Ginger Ben

Just looked back at my first posts in here I was 212lbs when I set this journal up in December. Am now close to 230! 

Not too bad in 2 and a half months or so.


----------



## Fatstuff

Fat fcuk


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Ginger Ben said:


> How's the rob and fatty show going??
> 
> Nice to see flints pop in albeit briefly hope all's well big chap!
> 
> So then who's training this weekend what dirty roids you taking and who's out on the town??


Trainings done for the week, out in Manchester tommorow night 

R0B your a legend for that tshirt :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Lower back is stiffer than a penguins nipple at the moment. Deads did their job yesterday!

Food time


----------



## Uk_mb

good lad !!

did heavy heavy face pulls on thursday.

No doms yestrday, just kickin in now


----------



## Fatstuff

Uk_mb said:


> good lad !!
> 
> did heavy heavy face pulls on thursday.
> 
> No doms yestrday, just kickin in now


i only liked this post because ur avi made me LOL


----------



## Uk_mb

Fatstuff said:


> i only liked this post because ur avi made me LOL


I only liked this because ur a cnut


----------



## Fatstuff

Uk_mb said:


> I only liked this because ur a cnut


fcuk u, u ginger p1ss stenched - pale ass, freckle faced mutherfooker!!


----------



## Uk_mb

google answers ...

Q: Do ginger people really smell of pi$$

A: I've got 2 of the bastards in my family and yes, I can confirm they both stink of widdleywee. On the rare occasions that they don't smell of poopoo.


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Fookin cheeky gingers ay fatstuff


----------



## Mr_Morocco




----------



## Readyandwaiting

ginger people do have a certain aroma about them some say they smell like milk etc... some white people smell vastly different. Black people smell different, Asian's too.


----------



## Ginger Ben

The intelligencia are in today I see. Morning homos how's everybody

Doing?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Power shake before brekkie

300ml water, 300ml ss milk, 2 tablespoons pb, 3 scoops protein, 70g instant oats, greens.


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Ginger Ben said:


> Power shake before brekkie
> 
> 300ml water, 300ml ss milk, 2 tablespoons pb, 3 scoops protein, 70g instant oats, greens.


Bought some cottage cheese yesterday, never really had it before so give us some ideas? Wanted to have it with breakfast which will be 6 scrambled eggs, some sweet corn and a shake similar to yours above


----------



## Breda

Here's an idea for your cottage cheese Afghani... Throw it in the fcukin bin


----------



## Uk_mb

Breda said:


> Here's an idea for your cottage cheese Afghani... Throw it in the fcukin bin


Exactly this!!

I'd rather eat sh1t. In fact sometimes I do


----------



## Queenie

Afghan said:


> Bought some cottage cheese yesterday, never really had it before so give us some ideas? Wanted to have it with breakfast which will be 6 scrambled eggs, some sweet corn and a shake similar to yours above


i tried it on its own... and i tried it with pineapple.... and it *still* tastes like sick.

fvck that!! x x


----------



## Queenie

Uk_mb said:


> Exactly this!!
> 
> I'd rather eat sh1t. In fact sometimes I do


oooh... MB... i like your location  x x


----------



## Uk_mb

RXQueenie said:


> oooh... MB... i like your location  x x


You would !! X


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> Here's an idea for your cottage cheese Afghani... Throw it in the fcukin bin


Pmsl ^^ this. Fvcking horrible sh1te.


----------



## Uk_mb

Ginger Ben said:


> Pmsl ^^ this. Fvcking horrible sh1te.


Taste like cold sick


----------



## Ginger Ben

Lats sore from Friday love it!! Big roast chicken lunch at mums later going to eat a whole load of everything. Diet starts tomorrow..... 

Chest and bis tomorrow might change routine a little and go for db bench first as usual but then do decline or incline bar, then dips, followed by skulls supersetted with feet raised press ups followed by pec dec giant set at the end for silly pump!


----------



## Fatstuff

only ate cheese n beans on toast and a piece of chicken all day yesteday - drank all day - fcukin t-wat. have eaten sweets and crisps this morning. diets turned 2 mush!! smashing plenty of protein later though to try n make up for it


----------



## Mr_Morocco

pmsl, looks like the cottage cheese will end up in the bin then, bought a big f*ck off carton of it aswell


----------



## Uk_mb

Afghan said:


> pmsl, looks like the cottage cheese will end up in the bin then, bought a big f*ck off carton of it aswell


Lmao at least have some fun with it, throw it at some chavs or something!

How was ur night bro


----------



## Ginger Ben

3 trips round the table for roast chicken lunch. Blimmin lovely! Loads of meat and veg, can't go wrong.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> 3 trips round the table for roast chicken lunch. Blimmin lovely! Loads of meat and veg, can't go wrong.


3 trips...?! How bigs this table you posh cnut :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BR0ID said:


> 3 trips...?! How bigs this table you posh cnut :lol:


Haha big enough to fill the great hall


----------



## Ginger Ben

Come on south west trains some of us have muscles to destroy and I'd like to go to the gym too!


----------



## luther1

Afghan said:


> pmsl, looks like the cottage cheese will end up in the bin then, bought a big f*ck off carton of it aswell


You must be gutted wasting 50p you tight cnut


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Come on south west trains some of us have muscles to destroy and I'd like to go to the gym too!


Was it national chest day ??!!


----------



## Fatstuff

mornin scrotes, all well?


----------



## Breda

All is well brother


----------



## Fatstuff

goin to get my ass in the gym shortly throw a few pink dumbbells around, do a few gym ball crunches u know how it is - whats on the menu for u lot today


----------



## Queenie

Good Morning Men (and Luth) x x


----------



## TELBOR

Fatstuff said:


> goin to get my ass in the gym shortly throw a few pink dumbbells around, do a few gym ball crunches u know how it is - whats on the menu for u lot today


That's my plan! But in a pink tutu 

Nothing out the ordinary :lol:

Not much, had a nice breakfast and I might have a session later today


----------



## Fatstuff

im gettin some carbs down me as i have had a sh1t weekend and want to be smashing some decent pounds today (may even try the barbell with a couple of 5's not sure yet, depends if anyones using the pinks)


----------



## Fatstuff

mornin queenie


----------



## Ginger Ben

I'm sorry, did somebody say something..........fatstuff, seriously if I keep looking at them will the shirt come off??


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BR0ID said:


> Was it national chest day ??!!


It was my chest day! :thumbup1:


----------



## Queenie

R0BR0ID said:


> That's my plan! But in a pink tutu
> 
> Nothing out the ordinary :lol:
> 
> Not much, *had a nice breakfast* and I might have a session later today


amino's, carbs and protein included? x x


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> It was my chest day! :thumbup1:


50's ???


----------



## TELBOR

RXQueenie said:


> amino's, carbs and protein included? x x


All of that  and a coffee! X


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BR0ID said:


> 50's ???


They are my bitches! :thumbup1:


----------



## Fatstuff

50lbs dumbbells, jeez thats some lifting mate:rolleye:


----------



## Fatstuff

and no if u stare at them too long u go into a trance and wake up 4 days later with blood on your hampton so be careful


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> 50lbs dumbbells, jeez thats some lifting mate:rolleye:


Crikey mate not 50lbs, I'm not as stong as you :whistling:

Our db's are in ounces


----------



## Breda

Fatstuff said:


> goin to get my ass in the gym shortly throw a few pink dumbbells around, do a few gym ball crunches u know how it is - whats on the menu for u lot today


Slow down bro you aint ready for the pinks.. stick to resistance bands for now

Well i'm workin till 6, straight to the gym for a shoulders battering (yes Ben some of us still train our shoulders) then off to my boys house where i will cook up 700g of mince and rice and eat it all in 1 sitting


----------



## Fatstuff

i feel like sh1t still from saturday, i bet im weak as p1ss (even more than usual) today


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> Slow down bro you aint ready for the pinks.. stick to resistance bands for now
> 
> Well i'm workin till 6, straight to the gym for a shoulders battering (yes Ben some of us still train our shoulders) then off to my boys house where i will cook up 700g of mince and rice and eat it all in 1 sitting


They need work bro, good idea to hit them hard..... :whistling:


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Uk_mb said:


> Lmao at least have some fun with it, throw it at some chavs or something!
> 
> How was ur night bro


Wernt too bad i was fkin nackerd though by time i got there, ended up in printworks and Lloyds Bar, then drove to leicester got there for 4am for a house party and a shag, had to pop a viagra i was that fked.


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Chest-tri's for me today, will be going for the 45's on the incline im feeling really motivated today was looking at my grandads BB pics earlier and thought fk this im gonna smash those 45's today no messing about.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> They need work bro, good idea to hit them hard..... :whistling:


Mine do too lol!!

Love a good boulder session 

I replied to ya text u cnut :lol:

Didn't have my phone all yesterday evening! Never a good idea to leave without it, like losing an arm


----------



## TELBOR

Afghan said:


> had to pop a viagra i was that fked.


Pu55y


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BR0ID said:


> Mine do too lol!!
> 
> Love a good boulder session
> 
> *I replied to ya text u cnut * :lol:
> 
> Didn't have my phone all yesterday evening! Never a good idea to leave without it, like losing an arm


Yeah I got it mate, cheers, I was referring to his journal. Well, Kenny's. I get [email protected] reception in my office at the moment as loads of scaffolding up outside it. that app doesn't seem to work very well with low signal so can't reply.


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:



> They need work bro, good idea to hit them hard..... :whistling:


Might not hit them too hard today as i'm starting to fear the pumps lol MAY go for higher reps.. probably get in there and just smash fcuk out of them anyway


----------



## Breda

Afghan said:


> Wernt too bad i was fkin nackerd though by time i got there, ended up in printworks and Lloyds Bar, then drove to leicester got there for 4am for a house party and a shag, had to pop a viagra i was that fked.


How do you rate viagra in comparison to cialis... i pop 2 cialis of a friday mornin and thats me sorted for fcukin days lol.. i'm runnin low on them now so i'll need to get in contact with my source force another batch


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Yeah I got it mate, cheers, I was referring to his journal. Well, Kenny's. I get [email protected] reception in my office at the moment as loads of scaffolding up outside it. that app doesn't seem to work very well with low signal so can't reply.


Ha! Yeah caught up on that earlier makes a good read 

No problem bro, but tell the cnuts to hurry up and take it down :lol:


----------



## biglbs

Afghan said:


> Chest-tri's for me today, will be going for the 45's on the incline im feeling really motivated today was looking at my grandads BB pics earlier and thought fk this im gonna smash those 45's today no messing about.


I was telling my boy about them!!Amazing stuff!


----------



## Ginger Ben

This mornings chest and triceps session

Inc DB Bench - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] - pleased with this, good deep reps and nice tempo, not rushed.

Decline BB Bench - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] - basically a 20 rep blast done in as few sets as I could! farked!!

Weighted Dips - [email protected], [email protected]+10kg, [email protected]+10kg, [email protected]+15kg, [email protected] - had to break in this set to pull a barbell off some lad who'd got stuck under it on the decline bench! 

Flat DB Flys - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

Overhead DB Tricep extension/press - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

Rope Tricep Pull Down - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] drop set to [email protected]

Was a good session, enjoyed moving dips down an exercise, made them a lot harder after barbell rather than before, but of course made barbell that bit stronger so win, win!


----------



## Guest

Good lifting there bud, nice and strong.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Dave said:


> Good lifting there bud, nice and strong.


Thanks Dave, getting there mate!


----------



## TELBOR

Good session mate :thumb:

The 50's are a thing of the past now!! Well done.


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BR0ID said:


> Good session mate :thumb:
> 
> The 50's are a thing of the past now!! Well done.


Thanks mate, not sure about that though, they are still fvcking heavy! I reckon with a good spotter I could get a few more out but I might try the 52's next week and see how that goes, they are going to be hard to get in to place on my own though, big awkward things!


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Breda said:


> How do you rate viagra in comparison to cialis... i pop 2 cialis of a friday mornin and thats me sorted for fcukin days lol.. i'm runnin low on them now so i'll need to get in contact with my source force another batch


Havnt tried cialis tbh bro, with viagra though ill just pop 1 20 mins before i know the deed will happen, whats cialis do just make you horny as f*ck?


----------



## biglbs

Its good lifting though and remember that they are only heavy because we believe they are! :lol:


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Ginger Ben said:


> This mornings chest and triceps session
> 
> Inc DB Bench - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] - pleased with this, good deep reps and nice tempo, not rushed.
> 
> Decline BB Bench - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] - basically a 20 rep blast done in as few sets as I could! farked!!
> 
> Weighted Dips - [email protected], [email protected]+10kg, [email protected]+10kg, [email protected]+15kg, [email protected] - had to break in this set to pull a barbell off some lad who'd got stuck under it on the decline bench!
> 
> Flat DB Flys - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]
> 
> Overhead DB Tricep extension/press - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]
> 
> Rope Tricep Pull Down - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] drop set to [email protected]
> 
> Was a good session, enjoyed moving dips down an exercise, made them a lot harder after barbell rather than before, but of course made barbell that bit stronger so win, win!


Lol wierd thats the exact same session ill be doing later, same order n all.


----------



## Ginger Ben

biglbs said:


> Its good lifting though and remember that they are only heavy because we believe they are! :lol:


Thanks and yes I agree, it's all in the mind! :thumbup1:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Afghan said:


> Lol wierd thats the exact same session ill be doing later, same order n all.


Just a lot heavier......... :whistling: :laugh:


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Ginger Ben said:


> Just a lot heavier......... :whistling: :laugh:


Not by much, im making the 45's my b!tches today, not bad for natty strength


----------



## Ginger Ben

Not at all mate, I was only pulling your plonker any way. 45's natty is good going.


----------



## Breda

Afghan said:


> Havnt tried cialis tbh bro, with viagra though ill just pop 1 20 mins before i know the deed will happen, whats cialis do just make you horny as f*ck?


Doesnt make you Horny as such (i'm always horny so wouldnt even notice) but it gives you a stronger longer lastin wood man


----------



## Breda

Sh!t session Benjami.. do better next time!!!


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Breda said:


> Doesnt make you Horny as such (i'm always horny so wouldnt even notice) but it gives you a stronger longer lastin wood man


Might try some, how much is it?


----------



## Breda

Afghan said:


> Might try some, how much is it?


Hyperpeps sell them at £10 for 4 but my source either sorts me for free or about a quid each.

They are like nolva to me.... always on hand :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Oi you floppy c0cked cnuts, there are other forums to discuss your impotence on other than my journal!


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Sorry mate, off to make my tuna pasta now


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


> Oi you floppy c0cked cnuts, there are other forums to discuss your impotence on other than my journal!


I'm far from impotent you 2 stroke cnut 

I advise you to get some cialis for your wedding night and honeymoon


----------



## Ginger Ben

Might give it a go actually, will look in to it!


----------



## Fatstuff

why would u need cialis when ur on test u weirdos


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


> Might give it a go actually, will look in to it!


good lad



Fatstuff said:


> why would u need cialis when ur on test u weirdos


You Jelly Brah


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fvcking forum won't let me quote for some reason?!

I haven't found a massive increase in sex drive whilst on this test if I'm honest Fatty, yeah it's up a bit but I'm not the dribbling boarderline rapist I was half expecting to be (and sort of looking forward to...!)


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> Fvcking forum won't let me quote for some reason?!
> 
> I haven't found a massive increase in sex drive whilst on this test if I'm honest Fatty, yeah it's up a bit but I'm not the dribbling boarderline rapist I was half expecting to be (and sort of looking forward to...!)


ur all old impotent 3 1/2 " floppy bastards


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


> Fvcking forum won't let me quote for some reason?!
> 
> I haven't found a massive increase in sex drive whilst on this test if I'm honest Fatty, yeah it's up a bit but I'm not the dribbling boarderline rapist I was half expecting to be (and sort of looking forward to...!)


Maybe your wifey is just ugly :whistling: i wanna fcuk everything that moves and has breasts


----------



## Fatstuff

Breda said:


> Maybe your wifey is just ugly :whistling: i wanna fcuk everything that moves and has breasts


lol, wifey is the key word here breda, no one wants to fcuk there own after a few years


----------



## Breda

Fatstuff said:


> lol, wifey is the key word here breda, no one wants to fcuk there own after a few years


Agree with you mate. women are like tyres you should always have 4 on the go and a spare in the boot


----------



## TELBOR

Fatstuff said:


> ur all old impotent 3 1/2 " floppy bastards


Bit generous there.... Thanks :thumb:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> Maybe your wifey is just ugly :whistling: i wanna fcuk everything that moves and has breasts


Better stear clear of Luther then bro! :lol:



Fatstuff said:


> lol, wifey is the key word here breda, no one wants to fcuk there own after a few years


She's not my wife yet, it's still fun and exciting! :thumb:


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> She's not my wife yet, it's still fun and exciting! :thumb:


Not what she said to me :lol:


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


> Better stear clear of Luther then bro! :lol:
> 
> She's not my wife yet, it's still fun and exciting! :thumb:


Luthers tits are a bit saggy bro but they definately big enough :lol:


----------



## Uk_mb

Breda said:


> Maybe your wifey is just ugly :whistling: i wanna fcuk everything that moves and has breasts


Stay the fukc away from me !


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Breda said:


> Agree with you mate. women are like tyres you should always have 4 on the go and a spare in the boot


ahahaha yes famalam!


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BR0ID said:


> Not what she said to me :lol:


"Fvck off tiny" was what she said to you wasn't it?? :laugh:


----------



## Breda

Uk_mb said:


> Stay the fukc away from me !


Gladly


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> Luthers tits are a bit saggy bro but they definately big enough :lol:


haha, oh god the mental pictures I have now are simply wrong!!


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> "Fvck off tiny" was what she said to you wasn't it?? :laugh:


Probably :lol: :lol:


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Do you guys take anything to deal with bloatedness from the amount of food whilst on cycle? Trying to up my food atm in prep for when i start my cycle but i feel bloated all day it p1ss's me off


----------



## biglbs

Your all feckin crackers! LOL:lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Afghan said:


> Do you guys take anything to deal with bloatedness from the amount of food whilst on cycle? Trying to up my food atm in prep for when i start my cycle but i feel bloated all day it p1ss's me off


I use Udo's digestive enzymes mate, they work pretty well. Also the green powders in my shake have a lot of digestive enzymes in them too. Pineapple is good for a food based solution.

But thb, I still feel a bit bloated most of the time! These things just make it better, not go away completely.


----------



## Ginger Ben

biglbs said:


> Your all feckin crackers! LOL:lol:


Took you this long?? :laugh:


----------



## biglbs

Ginger----haha no pun intended ---has great influence on digestive tract,fresh with chicken---yum!


----------



## biglbs

Ginger Ben said:


> Took you this long?? :laugh:


I am a bit dim! :confused1:


----------



## Ginger Ben

biglbs said:


> Ginger----haha no pun intended ---has great influence on digestive tract,fresh with chicken---yum!


This is very true. Also good for reducing minor inflammations


----------



## Breda

Afghan:2906928 said:


> Do you guys take anything to deal with bloatedness from the amount of food whilst on cycle? Trying to up my food atm in prep for when i start my cycle but i feel bloated all day it p1ss's me off


I don't use anything mate my tummy is slightly distended (im not fussed) but my appetite is quite big at the minute

Just depends whether you are bothered by it or not... Ladies seem to like my pit belly as well :confused1:


----------



## Fatstuff

this ur first time in here big lobes?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> I don't use anything mate my tummy is slightly distended (im not fussed) but my appetite is quite big at the minute
> 
> Just depends whether you are bothered by it or not... Ladies seem to like my pit belly as well :confused1:


lol, I have that too. My belly sticks out but it's quite lean. I have an overly curved lower spine though which pushes my belly forwards anyway so the chance of me having a dead flat sixer are nil! Fvck it though, who cares!


----------



## Fatstuff

my bellys distended :mellow:


----------



## Fatstuff

i mean just plain fat lol, distended sounds nice enough though


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Not fussed what it looks like im on about the feeling of bloatedness, so far today ive had oatmeal with porridge, smoked salmon bagel with cottage cheese x2, baked potato with tin of tuna and 2 protein shakes, feel bloated to f*ck lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

Afghan said:


> Not fussed what it looks like im on about the feeling of bloatedness, so far today ive had oatmeal with porridge, smoked salmon bagel with cottage cheese x2, baked potato with tin of tuna and 2 protein shakes, feel bloated to f*ck lol


Bread and oats mate! There's your problem. Oats swell in your stomach and can cause bloat, they also blunt appetite in some people. and bread is just a cvnt of a thing for bloat in some people. Try gluten free bagels if you can get them, that might help.

With the oats I've found the finely ground ones from My Protein don't bloat me up at all compared to normal ones. I used to blitz mine in a blender with my shake but still got bloated. The ones from MP are like dust so they don't seem to swell up.


----------



## Fatstuff

crisps and chocolate doesnt bloat u :huh:


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Ginger Ben said:


> Bread and oats mate! There's your problem. Oats swell in your stomach and can cause bloat, they also blunt appetite in some people. and bread is just a cvnt of a thing for bloat in some people. Try gluten free bagels if you can get them, that might help.
> 
> With the oats I've found the finely ground ones from My Protein don't bloat me up at all compared to normal ones. I used to blitz mine in a blender with my shake but still got bloated. The ones from MP are like dust so they don't seem to swell up.


I meant oatmeal with peanut butter, oatmeal with poirridge wtf haha.

Ive got a bag of MP oats here just finishing these asda ones off first, ill have a look for gluten free bagels cheers.


----------



## biglbs

Fatstuff said:


> this ur first time in here big lobes?


I 'tis fat fecker!

I have a big tummy,i just put it down to the fact i ate all the pies and the other feckers who where trying to eat theirs too? :tongue:


----------



## Fatstuff

biglbs said:


> I 'tis fat fecker!
> 
> I have a big tummy,i just put it down to the fact i ate all the pies and the other feckers who where trying to eat theirs too? :tongue:


welcome to bens journal/hangout LOL


----------



## biglbs

:lol:



biglbs said:


> I 'tis fat fecker!
> 
> I have a big tummy,i just put it down to the fact i ate all the pies and the other feckers who where trying to eat theirs too? :tongue:


Sorry 'bout delay just had 2 nd visit to gym whilst your were all chatting! :whistling:


----------



## Fatstuff

already been gym done some tasty deadlifts


----------



## biglbs

Fatstuff said:


> welcome to bens journal/hangout LOL


Tar mate,where's them reps back i gave you yesterday,tight cvnt? :tongue:


----------



## Fatstuff

biglbs said:


> Tar mate,where's them reps back i gave you yesterday,tight cvnt? :tongue:


havent u heard, im a tight bastard


----------



## biglbs

Fatstuff said:


> already been gym done some tasty deadlifts


Once!

twice is real nice!


----------



## biglbs

Fatstuff said:


> havent u heard, im a tight bastard


Watch out of only been here a nonth and i am on page 5!I could red some damage! :lol:


----------



## Fatstuff

biglbs said:


> Watch out of only been here a nonth and i am on page 5!I could red some damage! :lol:


nearly 1700 posts in a month? thats kinda gay


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> already been gym done some tasty deadlifts


Any good numbers?


----------



## Fatstuff

not any that i care to share :rolleye:


----------



## biglbs

Fatstuff said:


> nearly 1700 posts in a month? thats kinda gay


Ohhh Cecil don't!

A broken leg allows it doooownt ya know!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> not any that i care to share :rolleye:


Don't worry mate, Queenie won't laugh just because she's pulling more than you! :laugh: :lol:


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> Don't worry mate, Queenie won't laugh just because she's pulling more than you! :laugh: :lol:


LOL, shes not far behind me mate

135kg x3x5 - there said it (i have done more but im adding 5kg every week)


----------



## biglbs

Fatstuff said:


> LOL, shes not far behind me mate
> 
> 135kg x3x5 - there said it (i have done more but im adding 5kg every week)


Put a cake by the bar and get training partner to only let you have it if you do 5x5 min,or stamp on it!


----------



## TELBOR

Fatstuff said:


> LOL, shes not far behind me mate
> 
> 135kg x3x5 - there said it (i have done more but im adding 5kg every week)


Better than nothing mate :thumb: , and yes she isn't far behind you!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> LOL, shes not far behind me mate
> 
> 135kg x3x5 - there said it (i have done more but im adding 5kg every week)


That's good going mate, especially given your current injury/rehab list! Nowt to be ashamed of there!

Well until she overtakes you, then you may as well give this all up....


----------



## Fatstuff

R0BR0ID said:


> Better than nothing mate :thumb: , and yes she isn't far behind you!


LOL u dont need to tell me (cnut lol), im not smashing any pb's i know this, but im progressing and rehabbing my dodgy body


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> That's good going mate, especially given your current injury/rehab list! Nowt to be ashamed of there!
> 
> Well until she overtakes you, then you may as well give this all up....


i will hang up my pink dumbbells once and for all


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> i will hang up my pink dumbbells once and for all


I'm going to rest my pink dumbbell on your avi in a minute which may get me in trouble at work!!


----------



## TELBOR

Fatstuff said:


> LOL u dont need to tell me (cnut lol), im not smashing any pb's i know this, but im progressing and rehabbing my dodgy body


No problem with that at all, PB's don't mean your growing. So carry on as you are and get rehab over and done with


----------



## Fatstuff

if u want to hear pitiful, i can only OHP 50kg - because of my shoulder placement AND i cant bump it up any higher, but this is where most of my issues lie, my forward set shoulders being pulled that way by my lats and chest, as tight as a mofo


----------



## TELBOR

Fatstuff said:


> if u want to hear pitiful, i can only OHP 50kg - because of my shoulder placement AND i cant bump it up any higher, but this is where most of my issues lie, my forward set shoulders being pulled that way by my lats and chest, as tight as a mofo


Not pitiful mate, FFS your signature was putting me off! Scrolled down a little :lol:

Main thing is your doing something and eventually you'll be back where you want to be! I dont care too much for weight, i'm no powerlifter but I can hold my own if i really want it.

So whats the plan with the shoulder....?


----------



## Fatstuff

mainly lats EXTREMELY tight, so a combination of stretching as often as possible and deep tissue massage and manipulation at the physio


----------



## Fatstuff

i didnt realise ur lat insertion was in your shoulder, thats whats pulling them forward and down - glad we have pinpointed it now, its just going to be a long hard slog.


----------



## Ginger Ben

On the road to recovery though mate, that's what counts. Cycle going well?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Food today SO FAR!

Pre WO shake - 50g protein, 50g MP oats (about 42g carbs i think)

Post WO shake - as above

6 whole eggs

Shake - as above

300g minced beef chilli, loads of veg mixed in

250g minced beef chilli, same again

Few nuts and raisins throughout the day

Dinner is chicken stirfried with peppers and onions and a load of spices (fajita style but no wraps)

Will have another shake but just protein before bed


----------



## Fatstuff

Cycle - couple weeks in - tests starting to kick in (as it will already be in my system from cruising) doubt deca will be working it's magic for a while yet.


----------



## biglbs

Can you do pullovers to stretch?


----------



## TELBOR

Fatstuff said:


> i didnt realise ur lat insertion was in your shoulder, thats whats pulling them forward and down - glad we have pinpointed it now, its just going to be a long hard slog.


A long hard slog that will be worth it in the end!



Ginger Ben said:


> Food today SO FAR!
> 
> Pre WO shake - 50g protein, 50g MP oats (about 42g carbs i think)
> 
> Post WO shake - as above
> 
> 6 whole eggs
> 
> Shake - as above
> 
> 300g minced beef chilli, loads of veg mixed in
> 
> 250g minced beef chilli, same again
> 
> Few nuts and raisins throughout the day
> 
> Dinner is chicken stirfried with peppers and onions and a load of spices (fajita style but no wraps)
> 
> Will have another shake but just protein before bed


Good lad, enjoy the faj later on!


----------



## biglbs

Ginger Ben said:


> Food today SO FAR!
> 
> Pre WO shake - 50g protein, 50g MP oats (about 42g carbs i think)
> 
> Post WO shake - as above
> 
> 6 whole eggs
> 
> Shake - as above
> 
> 300g minced beef chilli, loads of veg mixed in
> 
> 250g minced beef chilli, same again
> 
> Few nuts and raisins throughout the day
> 
> Dinner is chicken stirfried with peppers and onions and a load of spices (fajita style but no wraps)
> 
> Will have another shake but just protein before bed


Lovely


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> Food today SO FAR!
> 
> Pre WO shake - 50g protein, 50g MP oats (about 42g carbs i think)
> 
> Post WO shake - as above
> 
> 6 whole eggs
> 
> Shake - as above
> 
> 300g minced beef chilli, loads of veg mixed in
> 
> 250g minced beef chilli, same again
> 
> Few nuts and raisins throughout the day
> 
> Dinner is chicken stirfried with peppers and onions and a load of spices (fajita style but no wraps)
> 
> Will have another shake but just protein before bed


Nice, like ur style mate


----------



## Fatstuff

biglbs said:


> Can you do pullovers to stretch?


Got loads of stretches sorted lol,


----------



## Ginger Ben

Cheers guys diet looking alright then? No idea what macros are tbh but I know that's 300-350g protein moderate carbs and decent fats so that's about as close to planning as I get!


----------



## Fatstuff

that looks fine to me mate


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Managed to smash the 45's on the incline today ben, 1 set of 8 :thumb:

Bring on the 50's when im on cycle


----------



## TELBOR

Afghan said:


> Managed to smash the 45's on the incline today ben, 1 set of 8 :thumb:
> 
> Bring on the 50's when im on cycle


Just speaking to Ben are you?! Well good day to you!

Well done mate and get pinning


----------



## Mr_Morocco

R0BR0ID said:


> Just speaking to Ben are you?! Well good day to you!
> 
> Well done mate and get pinning


Lol well if i dont include his name he starts moaning that we are talking in his journal


----------



## Fatstuff

Afghan said:


> Lol well if i dont include his name he starts moaning that we are talking in his journal


He moans anyway the silly ginger girl


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Tbh the cnut belongs in a ginger refuge


----------



## Ginger Ben

Pmsl [email protected]!! 

Nice one Osama that's good going mate must be happy with that?! You'll nail the 50's on cycle for sure.


----------



## Fatstuff

afghan, im not going to like, rep or smile at that vid as i reckon u have posted it a minimum of 3 times now:nono:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Knackered! Off for a good kip. Laters taters.


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Alldaychemist parcel arrived today  just waiting on the pro chem stuff and im gtg


----------



## Breda

Afghan said:


> Alldaychemist parcel arrived today  just waiting on the pro chem stuff and im gtg


Are you planning an act of terrorism or something


----------



## Fatstuff

Alldaychemicals parcel has landed at afghans bunker


----------



## TELBOR

Breda said:


> Are you planning an act of terrorism or something


Pmsl!

Fcuk a nail bomb, he's making a green pin one


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Pure racism, i shall not be posting in here any longer.


----------



## Breda

changing your name wont help you plane jacking mass murdering cnut


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> changing your name wont help you plane jacking mass murdering cnut


pmsl, poor [email protected] can't help being picked on because of how he looks


----------



## Ginger Ben

Mr_Morocco said:


> Alldaychemist parcel arrived today  just waiting on the pro chem stuff and im gtg


So you did the opposite of Breda then and got all your ancilliaries but have no gear! When's it coming mate??


----------



## Fatstuff

mr morocco lol


----------



## biglbs

Ginger Ben said:


> pmsl, poor [email protected] can't help being picked on because of how he looks
> 
> View attachment 76555


He's not ginger!


----------



## Ginger Ben

biglbs said:


> He's not ginger!


No, he's not that genetically gifted! :laugh:


----------



## biglbs

Ginger Ben said:


> No, he's not that genetically gifted! :laugh:


/??

Ragger muffin,could blow you away:rolleyes:


----------



## Ginger Ben

biglbs said:


> /??
> 
> Ragger muffin,could blow you away:rolleyes:


Blow us up perhaps


----------



## TELBOR

When did he win this Mr Morocco competition .....

Was it the Goat fcuking one :lol: :lol:


----------



## Breda

R0BR0ID said:


> When did he win this Mr Morocco competition .....
> 
> Was it the Goat fcuking one :lol: :lol:


He won by default... blew up all the other contestants pmsl


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> He won by default... blew up all the other contestants pmsl


Uncontested victory - still, a win's and win! :lol: :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Uncontested victory - still, a win's and win! :lol: :lol:


HIGH 5 !

*in Borat style talking


----------



## Fatstuff




----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


>


That's fvcking brilliant, I'd rep you for that if I could! I also never knew Breda was American.....:laugh:


----------



## Fatstuff

LOL - u owe me a rep then


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> LOL - u owe me a rep then


Whore


----------



## TELBOR

Fatstuff......

Gayest comment ever, but the t1ts on the signature...... Stop them moving or something!

Kids and moving objects (boobs) isnt good :lol:

I guarantee what a 4 year old saw last night will be in a conversation at some point soon


----------



## Ginger Ben

Food update just to give this journal some credibility today as it's a rest day -

Shake this morning - half pint milk, half pint water, 3 scoops protein, 1 scoop MP oats, 2 tablespoons natty PB

6 whole eggs

MP cookie (mmmm)

Nuts and raisins

350g chicken breast cooked in madras curry paste (1 table spoon), tin of tomatoes and some peas lobbed in at the end


----------



## Fatstuff

that better roblet


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> that better roblet


Negging you both!


----------



## Fatstuff

ur smashing it mate with the grub, i like what i see


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> ur smashing it mate with the grub, i like what i see


Cheers mate, just about to knock back a shake to wash down lunch too - 2 scoops protein and half a scoop oats. Trying to keep carbs under 100g now on rest days unless I feel I really need them but today I feel ok so will go low.


----------



## Fatstuff

if ur trying to have less than 100g carbs, why are u throwin them in ur shake lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> if ur trying to have less than 100g carbs, why are u throwin them in ur shake lol


lol, oats will be the only source of carbs I eat today so need to get it in somehow. No bread, no spuds, no beans, no rice, no pasta etc. If I go too low I get really tired so need to get some in and this is easy as pie!


----------



## TELBOR

Fatstuff said:


> that better roblet


BRING ON THE NEGS!

But thanks, static boobs would have been ok though :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BR0ID said:


> BRING ON THE NEGS!
> 
> But thanks, static boobs would have been ok though :lol:


I'm tempted just to see if I can wipe you out with one neg but I reckon you've stacked up enough power now to be resiliant. Fatty you do it, you have twice my power!


----------



## Fatstuff

got to spread the love first, i must of repped him - lucky escape this time robina


----------



## TELBOR

Im colour blind, so fire at mac...... I mean fire at will :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> got to spread the love first, *i must of repped him* - lucky escape this time robina


I fvcking doubt it, must be a problem with the forum?? :laugh: :whistling:

Edit - Oh and it's "must have repped him"...... :rolleye:


----------



## Queenie

woooo, no boobies  i can now post rather than avoid  x x


----------



## Fatstuff

ROB, CHECK YOUR REPS - WHEN DID I REP U ?


----------



## Fatstuff

RXQueenie said:


> woooo, no boobies  i can now post rather than avoid  x x


ur not frightened of a pair of wobbly boobies are u queenie


----------



## Ginger Ben

RXQueenie said:


> woooo, no boobies  i can now post rather than avoid  x x


(.)(.)


----------



## Queenie

Fatstuff said:


> ur not frightened of a pair of wobbly boobies are u queenie


pmsl - yeah i scare myself every day! x x


----------



## Queenie

Ginger Ben said:


> (.)(.)


ok... i can see where i'm not wanted!  x x


----------



## Fatstuff

is that ur excuse not to go on the treadmill


----------



## TELBOR

Fatstuff said:


> ROB, CHECK YOUR REPS - WHEN DID I REP U ?


I best shout too!

LAST WEEK MATE !

:lol:


----------



## Queenie

Fatstuff said:


> is that ur excuse not to go on the treadmill


are u saying im fat?

i go on a treadmill every day.... x x


----------



## Fatstuff

R0BR0ID said:


> I best shout too!
> 
> LAST WEEK MATE !
> 
> :lol:


^^^ see ben, im not as stingy as u make out


----------



## Fatstuff

RXQueenie said:


> ok... i can see where i'm not wanted!  x x





RXQueenie said:


> are u saying im fat?
> 
> i go on a treadmill every day.... x x


Your showing your true female side with these posts queenie

just sayin


----------



## Queenie

Fatstuff said:


> Your showing your true female side with these posts queenie
> 
> just sayin


yep... i am actually female... x x


----------



## TELBOR

Fatstuff said:


> Your showing your true female side with these posts queenie
> 
> just sayin


Is someone back peddling ....


----------



## Fatstuff

RXQueenie said:


> yep... i am actually female... x x


prove it :rolleye:


----------



## TELBOR

RXQueenie said:


> yep... i am actually female... x x


Pics or .....

Wait.....

Never mind


----------



## Queenie

Fatstuff said:


> prove it :rolleye:


hmm....

rob tell him i dont have a c0ck please?  x x


----------



## Fatstuff

R0BR0ID said:


> Is someone back peddling ....


lol, i think u will find my bicycle only cycles one direction robington!


----------



## Ginger Ben

RXQueenie said:


> ok... i can see where i'm not wanted!  x x


Oi you soppy sausage don't go bringing that attitude in here!


----------



## Queenie

Ginger Ben said:


> Oi you soppy sausage don't go bringing that attitude in here!


or...

how about u dont come near me with a soppy sausage??

pmsl! x x


----------



## Ginger Ben

RXQueenie said:


> or...
> 
> how about u dont come near me with a soppy sausage??
> 
> pmsl! x x


On test, anything is possible, it's almost out of my control!


----------



## Queenie

Ginger Ben said:


> On test, anything is possible, it's almost out of my control!


happy sausage 

you need to take control of this journal and stop this convo here lol x x


----------



## TELBOR

RXQueenie said:


> hmm....
> 
> rob tell him i dont have a c0ck please?  x x


I can 100% confirm that Queenie does not have a c0ck!!

And don't ask me to prove it, they're for my eyes only


----------



## Ginger Ben

Right cnuts, training talk - I'm doing legs and shrugs tomorrow, on my new ultra manly shoulder routine. I shall be doing rear delts on Friday with my back day and then OHP on my next leg day and so on.


----------



## Fatstuff

Sounds gay


----------



## Queenie

Ginger Ben said:


> Right cnuts, training talk - I'm doing legs and shrugs tomorrow, on my new ultra manly shoulder routine. I shall be doing rear delts on Friday with my back day and then OHP on my next leg day and so on.


liking the sound of this - wouldnt want u to lose those boulders x x


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> I'm gay


Good for you mate, took some guts to say that


----------



## Ginger Ben

RXQueenie said:


> liking the sound of this - wouldnt want u to lose those boulders x x


lol, no me neither! I do genuinely think this will work well. My anterior delts take a pounding on chest and tris day from pressing and dips, rears and traps are easily done with face pulls, seated rows and deads and I can OHP once every other week but go balls out to do the overall muscle. No harm trying.


----------



## Queenie

Ginger Ben said:


> lol, no me neither! I do genuinely think this will work well. My anterior delts take a pounding on chest and tris day from pressing and dips, rears and traps are easily done with face pulls, seated rows and deads and I can OHP once every other week but go balls out to do the overall muscle. No harm trying.


totally agree... and only had this conversation with someone last week  will look forward to seeing how it works for u x x


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Right cnuts, training talk - I'm doing legs and shrugs tomorrow, on my new ultra manly shoulder routine. I shall be doing rear delts on Friday with my back day and then OHP on my next leg day and so on.


Sound good Ben :thumb:

Nice to see you remembered you have shoulders mate


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BR0ID said:


> Sound good Ben :thumb:
> 
> Nice to see you remembered you have shoulders mate


Hard not to what with them bulging out of all my shirts..... :whistling: :laugh:


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Hard not to what with them bulging out of all my shirts..... :whistling: :laugh:


Your birds shirts


----------



## Fatstuff

Beeyotches!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Chicken part 2 coming up!


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> Chicken part 2 coming up!


Get it down u son!!! I've done 183g protein today and I got a 3 scoop shake and 2 chicken breasts to get down on top of that!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> Get it down u son!!! I've done 183g protein today and I got a 3 scoop shake and 2 chicken breasts to get down on top of that!!


You cutting back?? :laugh:


----------



## Fatstuff

LOL, 102g carbs and 89g fat as well


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> LOL, 102g carbs and 89g fat as well


Training today big fella?

Reckon I'm on something like 220g protein, 60g carbs, fat not sure - what ever is in the eggs, oats, nuts and chicken, probs 75g or so.


----------



## Fatstuff

i am yes, going back to my old gym for a session with my mate who has been pining, since i changed gyms - will not deviate from the plan too much, but may add in a bit more fluff than i would usually as there is 2 of us!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> i am yes, going back to my old gym for a session with my mate who has been pining, since i changed gyms - will not deviate from the plan too much, but may add in a bit more fluff than i would usually as there is 2 of us!!


That's ok, good to mix it up a bit and do some fluff now and again, cant stick to the hardcore stuff all the time, gets boring.


----------



## Fatstuff

this is what my mrs is cooking my chicken breasts in

http://www.bibijis.com/index.php/fresh-sauces/bibijis-jalfrezi.html


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> this is what my mrs is cooking my chicken breasts in
> 
> http://www.bibijis.com/index.php/fresh-sauces/bibijis-jalfrezi.html


That looks nice!


----------



## Fatstuff

ill let u know, im having it after the gym, my mom got it us she said they are really nice, almost as good as the real thing, only just over 200kcals in the pouch and theres enough for 3 there so cant be bad lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> ill let u know, im having it after the gym, my mom got it us she said they are really nice, almost as good as the real thing, only just over 200kcals in the pouch and theres enough for 3 there so cant be bad lol


Sounds like they have taken all the ghee out of it which is the killer in indian food for calories. Mine is low cal too with a tablespoon of paste (prob 100kcals max), tin of tomatoes (virtually nothing) and what ever veg you want. Yours will taste much better though!

I'd like a full review with pictures please so I can decide if I wish to make a purchase. :laugh:


----------



## Fatstuff

lol ill see what i can do benjy


----------



## biglbs

Ginger Ben said:


> Sounds like they have taken all the ghee out of it which is the killer in indian food for calories. Mine is low cal too with a tablespoon of paste (prob 100kcals max), tin of tomatoes (virtually nothing) and what ever veg you want. Yours will taste much better though!
> 
> I'd like a full review with pictures please so I can decide if I wish to make a purchase. :laugh:


Blend up two whole leeks as a part of your curry paste and cook down,let me know?


----------



## Fatstuff

curry was sh1t


----------



## Breda

Pmsl

Stick to KFC you ain't Indian


----------



## Fatstuff

Troodat!!!


----------



## Fatstuff

For benjys benefit anyway lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> curry was sh1t


Pmsl sorry to hear that mate. What was wrong with it??

I've just had a very average steak with a couple of fried eggs, broccoli and cauliflower.


----------



## Fatstuff

tasted like a jar curry!!


----------



## TELBOR

Just to confirm, no negs yet


----------



## Fatstuff

LOL - ppl dont dish them out very loosely do they


----------



## TELBOR

Fatstuff said:


> LOL - ppl dont dish them out very loosely do they


Nope, cos they all want to be friends :lol:


----------



## Fatstuff

theyre probably scared of u because ur so massive


----------



## Queenie

R0BR0ID said:


> Nope, cos they all want to be friends :lol:


i dont mind negging u? x x


----------



## TELBOR

Fatstuff said:


> theyre probably scared of u because ur so massive


Yeah because i'm a monster aren't i 



RXQueenie said:


> i dont mind negging u? x x


You mean nagging  x


----------



## Queenie

R0BR0ID said:


> You mean shagging  x


yep x x


----------



## TELBOR

RXQueenie said:


> yep x x


That too :wink: x


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning all. Another day, another trip to the gym!

Legs this morning. Bring on the limp!!


----------



## Fatstuff

pulled a trap last night, im a bag of injured sh1t!!


----------



## TELBOR

Fatstuff said:


> pulled a trap last night, im a bag of injured sh1t!!


With your mate??

Blame him!!

Have a good one Ben


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> pulled a trap last night, im a bag of injured sh1t!!


FFS fatstuff what were you doing? Stab some deca in to it 

Time to get the peps out I'd say. Hope it fixes up soon mate


----------



## Ginger Ben

Body 'feels' different today. Started to notice it last night but every muscle seems harder and more 'pumped' when relaxed than normal. Also weighed in at 16-3 this morning which is heaviest I've been I think but looking pretty lean around the middle.

Steroids FTW!!


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Body 'feels' different today. Started to notice it last night but every muscle seems harder and more 'pumped' when relaxed than normal. Also weighed in at 16-3 this morning which is heaviest I've been I think but looking pretty lean around the middle.
> 
> Steroids FTW!!


All the hard work mate!

Plus legit gear


----------



## Breda

Ginger [URL=Ben:2912090]Ben:2912090[/URL] said:


> Body 'feels' different today. Started to notice it last night but every muscle seems harder and more 'pumped' when relaxed than normal. Also weighed in at 16-3 this morning which is heaviest I've been I think but looking pretty lean around the middle.
> 
> Steroids FTW!!


Pics or bs


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> Pics or bs


Actually you cnut I took one of my tricep last night as it looked particularly 'swole' I'll stick it on here tonight


----------



## Fatstuff

What u reckon I was doing to pull my trap then

A- deadlifts

B- barbell shrugs

C- barbell rows

D-hammer curls

E-pullups

One guess each, reps for winner!!


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> Actually you cnut I took one of my tricep last night as it looked particularly 'swole' I'll stick it on here tonight


Are u about to out-cep me u Cnut


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Actually you cnut I took one of my tricep last night as it looked particularly 'swole' I'll stick it on here tonight


Not good enough!

We want full frontal with MACUK on your chest :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BR0ID said:


> Not good enough!
> 
> We want full frontal with MACUK on your chest :lol:


What, sitting on my chest?? I don't know about that???? :laugh:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> Are u about to out-cep me u Cnut


Maybe, just maybe :laugh:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> What u reckon I was doing to pull my trap then
> 
> A- deadlifts
> 
> B- barbell shrugs
> 
> C- barbell rows
> 
> D-hammer curls
> 
> E-pullups
> 
> One guess each, reps for winner!!


Could be something stupid like hammer curls but I reckon it was C Barbell rows.


----------



## Breda

Ginger [URL=Ben:2912254]Ben:2912254[/URL] said:


> Actually you cnut I took one of my tricep last night as it looked particularly 'swole' I'll stick it on here tonight


Good man

It's good to hear the gear is doin its job too maybe that cnut Luther could take a few notes


----------



## Ginger Ben

This mornings leg and shoulder session - had to cut legs short after a few sets on leg press as knees and left ankle felt wobbly and not right at weights that should be comfortable. Thought best to rest for a week on legs and see how it goes next time, so no deads on Friday either :sad:

Leg Press - ([email protected], [email protected]), [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] - stopped after this set

SLDL - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] - easy weight but took it slow, felt good stretch and didn't want to put too much pressure on knees, felt fine.

Oly Bar Shrugs - ([email protected]), [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] drop set [email protected] drop set [email protected] drop set [email protected], then [email protected] with a two second squeeze on each rep

Face Pulls - [email protected] (45.5), [email protected], [email protected] drop set to [email protected] drop set to [email protected]

DB Lat raises - [email protected] drop set [email protected], [email protected] drop set [email protected], [email protected] drop set [email protected]

Really enjoyed the shoulder session, shame about legs but just one of those things, think the deads last week as well as leg press when I hit pb's on both may have taken their toll a bit!


----------



## Breda

Fatstuff:2912268 said:


> What u reckon I was doing to pull my trap then
> 
> A- deadlifts
> 
> B- barbell shrugs
> 
> C- barbell rows
> 
> D-hammer curls
> 
> E-pullups
> 
> One guess each, reps for winner!!


Hammer curls you injury prone fcuk... Every one knows they are renound for trap injuries... I beg you change your name to sick note


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> Good man
> 
> It's good to hear the gear is doin its job too maybe that cnut Luther could take a few notes


lol cheers mate, he needs to eat more, train less and MTFU!


----------



## TELBOR

Fatstuff said:


> What u reckon I was doing to pull my trap then
> 
> A- deadlifts
> 
> B- barbell shrugs
> 
> C- barbell rows
> 
> D-hammer curls
> 
> E-pullups
> 
> One guess each, reps for winner!!


I'll go F - Head stuck in a KFC bucket 

Erm..... A - Deads.


----------



## Uk_mb

B. Too wide


----------



## Fatstuff

Lol u bunch of w4nkers - I'm afraid the black man is right!!! Fcukin stoopid hammer curls!!! Reps comin ur way when I can be ar5ed. I clearly don't give them the respect that I do with proper lifts and didn't warm up properly!! Fcukin sick note is right!! I'm 26 going on 62!!! Low cal diets u see - I should stick to fcukin eating out of a bucket!! Lesson to all of u, don't diet  it's bad for u!!


----------



## Fatstuff

Luther isn't gainin because he's a silly old man who eats just chicken breast!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> Lol u bunch of w4nkers - I'm afraid the black man is right!!! Fcukin stoopid hammer curls!!! Reps comin ur way when I can be ar5ed. I clearly don't give them the respect that I do with proper lifts and didn't warm up properly!! Fcukin sick note is right!! I'm 26 going on 62!!! Low cal diets u see - I should stick to fcukin eating out of a bucket!! Lesson to all of u, don't diet  it's bad for u!!


[email protected]! :laugh: :lol: :lol::laugh:


----------



## Breda

Fatstuff said:


> Lol u bunch of w4nkers - I'm afraid the black man is right!!! Fcukin stoopid hammer curls!!! Reps comin ur way when I can be ar5ed. I clearly don't give them the respect that I do with proper lifts and didn't warm up properly!! Fcukin sick note is right!! I'm 26 going on 62!!! Low cal diets u see - I should stick to fcukin eating out of a bucket!! Lesson to all of u, don't diet  it's bad for u!!


is it bad enough to keep you out the gym

Watch Griff take the **** differently, you wont b able to show you face in his gym again


----------



## Ginger Ben

Food update -

Pre WO shake - 100g MP oats, 50g protein, 1.5g taurine

Post WO shake - as above

6 whole eggs

Nuts and raisins

MP Protein Cookie

300g minced beef with half a tin of toms, half a tin of kidney beans and some peas

To come -

250g minced beef as above

more nuts and raisins

protein shake, no added oats

dinner is pork chops and veg with a shake

shake before bed

Bring on the beast!!! :whistling: :laugh:


----------



## Ginger Ben

I'm running pretty darn hot today, anybody else get this? Seems to happen particularly after eating whether food is hot or cold? Increased metabolic activity from the gear increasing protein synthesis??


----------



## biglbs

Ginger Ben said:


> I'm running pretty darn hot today, anybody else get this? Seems to happen particularly after eating whether food is hot or cold? Increased metabolic activity from the gear increasing protein synthesis??


Everytime i eat,my ginger follicled friend! :whistling:


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> I'm running pretty darn hot today, anybody else get this? Seems to happen particularly after eating whether food is hot or cold? Increased metabolic activity from the gear increasing protein synthesis??


I get this mate, not on Pharma but UGL??!!

Everyday I get a little hot flush for an hour or so.

All my meals are cold during the day.


----------



## biglbs

R0BR0ID said:


> I get this mate, not on Pharma but UGL??!!
> 
> Everyday I get a little hot flush for an hour or so.
> 
> All my meals are cold during the day.


Is that a complaint or a statement bro? :whistling:


----------



## Ginger Ben

biglbs said:


> Everytime i eat,my ginger follicled friend! :whistling:


I'm what you call a warm person anyway but since being on the test it has been a lot more noticable. In the gym too, sweating like crazy after just warming up!


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BR0ID said:


> I get this mate, not on Pharma but UGL??!!
> 
> Everyday I get a little hot flush for an hour or so.
> 
> All my meals are cold during the day.


This is more constant though mate and then enhanced when eating??? Sure its metabolic activity with all the new muscle I'm building...... :whistling:


----------



## biglbs

Ginger Ben said:


> I'm what you call a warm person anyway but since being on the test it has been a lot more noticable. In the gym too, sweating like crazy after just warming up!


Me too it can be very embarresing when you work your way through all the serviettes on the table:cool:


----------



## Ginger Ben

biglbs said:


> Me too it can be very embarresing when you work your way through all the serviettes on the table:cool:


lol, yes it can! Especially when I get to the office form the gym in the morning looking like I've worn my shirt in the shower! Fvck DNP, I don't think I could handle it!!


----------



## biglbs

I am just on clen and t3 and melted at hungry horse the other day,got odd looks from all Oap's,as i mumbled"it's like heavens waiting room in here,pass another tissue-fecks sake"i am sure they turned the heating on just for me! :tongue:


----------



## TELBOR

biglbs said:


> Is that a complaint or a statement bro? :whistling:


Both


----------



## biglbs

See in a bit- pick my daughter up now!


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> This is more constant though mate and then enhanced when eating??? Sure its metabolic activity with all the new muscle I'm building...... :whistling:


I get the constant warmth, used to that now.

Flushes with me don't really come at a particular time tbh, they just come!

Yes Ben, its all the new muscle :lol:


----------



## Queenie

R0BR0ID said:


> I get the constant warmth, used to that now.
> 
> Flushes with me don't really come at a particular time tbh, they just come!
> 
> Yes Ben, its all the new muscle :lol:


Ha! I love the constant warmth emitted by you  x x


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BR0ID said:


> I get the constant warmth, used to that now.
> 
> Flushes with me don't really come at a particular time tbh, they just come!
> 
> *Yes Ben, its all the new muscle* :lol:


Phew, that's alright then! :thumb:


----------



## Ginger Ben

RXQueenie said:


> Ha! I love the constant warmth emitted by you  x x


Shame it's mostly him blowing hot air! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Queenie

Ginger Ben said:


> Shame it's mostly him blowing hot air! :lol: :lol:


Pmsl!!! X x


----------



## Fatstuff

Fat ppl do tend to sweat


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> Fat ppl do tend to sweat


Any tips?


----------



## Fatstuff

Shower u smelly Cnut - no one likes pi55 and b.o.!!!!


----------



## TELBOR

RXQueenie said:


> Ha! I love the constant warmth emitted by you  x x


Ha!

I'm a hot-man-bottle  x


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> Shower u smelly Cnut - no one likes pi55 and b.o.!!!!


pmsl, walked in to that one!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

On an unrelated note, how fvcking cool is this knife block?!?!?!?!


----------



## biglbs

Ginger Ben said:


> On an unrelated note, how fvcking cool is this knife block?!?!?!?!
> 
> View attachment 76668


I want one it will be better than a pick of my ex.


----------



## biglbs

Who is selling them?


----------



## Ginger Ben

biglbs said:


> Who is selling them?


Not sure mate, just came across it on the internet when searching for a picture of something else (I'm not a psycho btw!!)


----------



## biglbs

Ginger Ben said:


> Not sure mate, just came across it on the internet when searching for a picture of something else (I'm not a psycho btw!!)


My ex was though lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

Cep! :laugh:


----------



## expletive

Ginger Ben said:


> Cep! :laugh:
> 
> View attachment 76683


Looks like you've got a bit of an abscess growing there mate


----------



## Ginger Ben

expletive said:


> Looks like you've got a bit of an abscess growing there mate


lol bugger off!


----------



## biglbs

expletive said:


> Looks like you've got a bit of an abscess growing there mate


Are you knocking one out?


----------



## Ginger Ben

biglbs said:


> Are you knocking one out?


Just happened to make the muscle look good..... :whistling:


----------



## Queenie

Evening ladies....

I say ladies because u text each more than us women text each other...

ba$tards  x x


----------



## biglbs

The old one eyed muscle?


----------



## biglbs

RXQueenie said:


> Evening ladies....
> 
> I say ladies because u text each more than us women text each other...
> 
> ba$tards  x x


You can't play you aint got a snake!:laugh:


----------



## Ginger Ben

RXQueenie said:


> Evening ladies....
> 
> I say ladies because u text each more than us women text each other...
> 
> ba$tards  x x


Feeling left out queenie?? I think there should be a messaging service on here so people can chat sh1t without it actually being in a thread but they reckon it will result in loads of steroid dealing going on......I mean really! On this site!!


----------



## biglbs

can i get some muscle growing product please?


----------



## expletive

biglbs said:


> can i get some muscle growing product please?


Get to tescos mate, shit loads there


----------



## TELBOR

RXQueenie said:


> Evening ladies....
> 
> I say ladies because u text each more than us women text each other...
> 
> ba$tards  x x


PMSL!

Well were all on whatsapp so start a group chat :lol:

Be aware! Its 97% roid talk, 1%training, 1% food, 1% women


----------



## Breda

No drugs are dealt or sourced on this site


----------



## Queenie

Ginger Ben said:


> Feeling left out queenie?? I think there should be a messaging service on here so people can chat sh1t without it actually being in a thread but they reckon it will result in loads of steroid dealing going on......I mean really! On this site!!


Yeah i am feeling left out actually....

give me all of your phone numbers immediately  x x


----------



## Queenie

R0BR0ID said:


> PMSL!
> 
> Well were all on whatsapp so start a group chat :lol:
> 
> Be aware! Its 97% roid talk, 1%training, 1% food, 1% women


i didnt know u could do group chat! do it, do it! x x


----------



## biglbs

expletive said:


> Get to tescos mate, shit loads there


I went to carpetright and asked for stair- rods and got them off the shelf but don't know how to take them,any ideas mate?


----------



## expletive

biglbs said:


> I went to carpetright and asked for stair- rods and got them off the shelf but don't know how to take them,any ideas mate?


Like a suppository I read


----------



## biglbs

expletive said:


> Like a suppository I read


HANg oN OOOOer,Yup they made me angry and i got a anal pip!


----------



## TELBOR

RXQueenie said:


> i didnt know u could do group chat! do it, do it! x x


Its not actually that good! :lol:


----------



## Queenie

R0BR0ID said:


> Its not actually that good! :lol:


you mean... it's rabbish? x x


----------



## Ginger Ben

biglbs said:


> I went to carpetright and asked for stair- rods and got them off the shelf but don't know how to take them,any ideas mate?


Lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

RXQueenie said:


> you mean... it's rabbish? x x


No he means it's men's talk only.....


----------



## biglbs

Breda said:


> No drugs are dealt or sourced on this site


I was told you had a sale on now?


----------



## TELBOR

RXQueenie said:


> you mean... it's rabbish? x x


No I mean its Rubbish :lol: x

Ben! Do u say 'rabbish' being a southern sausage .....???!!!


----------



## Queenie

R0BR0ID said:


> No I mean its Rubbish :lol: x
> 
> Ben! Do u say 'rabbish' being a southern sausage .....???!!!


shut up... ben is probably posh... i'm a commoner x x


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> No drugs are dealt or sourced on this site


No obviously but can you imagine all the little cnuts who already start threads blatantly asking where to buy X or Y if they could IM people. I can see why lorian won't have it. Is a shame though for those that would use it responsibly just to chat.


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BR0ID said:


> No I mean its Rubbish :lol: x
> 
> Ben! Do u say 'rabbish' being a southern sausage .....???!!!


Err don't think so. Mrs is looking at me strangely now as I'm saying "rubbish" out loud whilst watching tv!


----------



## biglbs

Welcome Queenie 3 cocks


----------



## Ginger Ben

RXQueenie said:


> shut up... ben is probably posh... i'm a commoner x x


Who told you I'm posh.......!!!


----------



## Queenie

biglbs said:


> Welcome Queenie 3 cocks


But they are big??  x x


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Who told you I'm posh.......!!!


You did!!

So is it Rabbish??!! :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

RXQueenie said:


> But they are big??  x x


Where the fcuk was u hiding them!?! :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BR0ID said:


> You did!!
> 
> So is it Rabbish??!! :lol:


No definitely rubbish


----------



## biglbs

P-ics or no cock?


----------



## Queenie

Ginger Ben said:


> No definitely rubbish


posh git  x x


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> No definitely rubbish


Good lad!

Bet you say glass and fast with R's though


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BR0ID said:


> Good lad!
> 
> Bet you say glass and fast with R's though


And bath!  :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> And bath!  :lol:


Barf :lol: :lol:


----------



## Queenie

R0BR0ID said:


> Good lad!
> 
> Bet you say glass and fast with R's though


well obviously... he speaks proper queens english unlike some ruffian cvnt i know..... x x


----------



## TELBOR

biglbs said:


> P-ics or no cock?


Moi ??

I'll PM ya 

:lol: :lol:


----------



## biglbs

RXQueenie said:


> well obviously... he speaks proper queens english unlike some ruffian cvnt i know..... x x


Ginger and posh don't ya know?


----------



## TELBOR

RXQueenie said:


> well obviously... he speaks proper queens english unlike some ruffian cvnt i know..... x x


He probably trains with the Queen the posh kant! :lol:

Ruffian....... That'll be me then


----------



## biglbs

R0BR0ID said:


> Moi ??
> 
> I'll PM ya
> 
> :lol: :lol:


No feck off!---oh ok then,but i meant Q's 3 cocks!


----------



## TELBOR

biglbs said:


> No feck off!---oh ok then,but i meant Q's 3 cocks!


I have those too 

:lol:


----------



## biglbs

R0BR0ID said:


> I have those too
> 
> :lol:


That old cock and ball shat!

Ginger has gone to sleep:lol:


----------



## TELBOR

biglbs said:


> That old cock and ball shat!
> 
> Ginger has gone to sleep:lol:


He's been sent to bed for talking to himself


----------



## biglbs

R0BR0ID said:


> He's been sent to bed for talking to himself


I leaked pis ss again!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sorry ladies was too busy getting my balls played with


----------



## biglbs

Ginger Ben said:


> Sorry ladies was too busy getting my balls played with


Poor dog/cat


----------



## Queenie

Ginger Ben said:


> Sorry ladies was too busy getting my balls played with


oh i wondered where breda had got to x x


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Sorry ladies was too busy getting my balls played with


Your left hand is still you ya numpty :lol:


----------



## biglbs

RXQueenie said:


> oh i wondered where breda had got to x x


I think he thunk i was serious 'bout needing gear! :bounce:


----------



## luther1

In about 2013,when my gear kicks in, i'd like you all to start referring to me as 'The Unit' please. Just saying.


----------



## biglbs

luther1 said:


> In about 2013,when my gear kicks in, i'd like you all to start referring to me as 'The Unit' please. Just saying.


Just nit for now then ok?


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> In about 2013,when my gear kicks in, i'd like you all to start referring to me as 'The Unit' please. Just saying.


So your alive then?!

Still no go on the gear??


----------



## Uriel

luther1 said:


> In about 2013,when my gear kicks in, i'd like you all to start referring to me as *'The Unit' *please. Just saying.


The Eunuch more like


----------



## luther1

Going to start throwing my weight around the parish if it don't kick in next week. I think i must be so fcuking hard core that i'm immune to the $hit. Still,my backs nice and spotty and my nob,on a good day, gets to a semi,so not all's bad!


----------



## biglbs

Uriel said:


> The Eunuch more like


 :ban:


----------



## Uriel

luther1 said:


> Going to start throwing my weight around the parish if it don't kick in next week. I think i must be so fcuking hard core that i'm immune to the $hit. Still,*my backs nice and spotty and my nob*,on a good day, gets to a semi,so not all's bad!


soz to hear about the spotty nob but IMO - thats te clap - not test bro lol


----------



## luther1

Uriel said:


> soz to hear about the spotty nob but IMO - thats te clap - not test bro lol


You've got to have sex to get the clap,so unless that Thai ladyboy has a twelve month delayed action then i must have [email protected] with a dirty hand


----------



## Uriel

luther1 said:


> You've got to have sex to get the clap,so unless that Thai ladyboy has a twelve month delayed action then i must have [email protected] with a dirty hand


or used my "catching sock" lol


----------



## luther1

Uriel said:


> or used my "catching sock" lol


That must weigh a tonne


----------



## Uriel

luther1 said:


> That must weigh a tonne


and resembles a 7 foot used candle............lucky i change it weekly lol


----------



## luther1

Uriel said:


> and resembles a 7 foot used candle............lucky i change it weekly lol


Is it a wind sock stolen from an airfield while at work?


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> In about 2013,when my gear kicks in, i'd like you all to start referring to me as 'The Unit' please. Just saying.


Well just call you Guiseppe you'll have that much evoo dripping out of you


----------



## Uriel

luther1 said:


> Is it a wind sock stolen from an airfield while at work?


i tried that but my wad wet through the end opening and hit my full length posing mirror.......this would not do as it I looked like the man on the Solvite add when checking my double guns upon arising


----------



## Uriel

Ginger Ben said:


> Well just call you Guiseppe you'll have that much evoo dripping out of you


or Marc Almond as there iscomparable semen oozing out him too lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

Uriel said:


> or Marc Almond as there iscomparable semen oozing out him too lol


Pmsl :laugh:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Back on topic briefly the following has been mooted as a second cycle for me. Thoughts gents?

TT400

Tren e

Mast e

Oxy kicker

Doses tbc but likely 800mg ew test, 400mg ew tren, mast tbc.


----------



## Uriel

Ginger Ben said:


> Back on topic briefly the following has been mooted as a second cycle for me. Thoughts gents?
> 
> TT400
> 
> Tren e
> 
> Mast e
> 
> Oxy kicker
> 
> Doses tbc but likely 800mg ew test, 400mg ew tren, mast tbc.


perfik


----------



## luther1

Fyi,the ladyboy wore a johnny so i'm a 5punk free zone:thumb:


----------



## luther1

Why the mast Benjy?


----------



## Uriel

luther1 said:


> Fyi,the ladyboy wore a johnny so i'm a 5punk free zone:thumb:


not if it was a Durex "Windsock" (tm....for extra glans sensitivity) lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

Uriel said:


> perfik


Do you reckon mast is worth running even if not really lean already? I'm not as lose skinned as Luther but I'm hardly in comp shape either


----------



## Uriel

anyway - u was drugged u said????

too out of it to notice it spaffed in u - or a mere tail to hide your shamful (but sober) ream out????

u decide dear reader lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> Why the mast Benjy?


Thats the one I'm not sure about mate tbh


----------



## Uriel

Ginger Ben said:


> Do you reckon mast is worth running even if not really lean already? I'm not as lose skinned as Luther but I'm hardly in comp shape either


no - i'd leave the mast til lean bro - its only use is as a estrogen ninder anyway IMO - sh1t gear


----------



## Ginger Ben

Uriel said:


> no - i'd leave the mast til lean bro - its only use is as a estrogen ninder anyway IMO - sh1t gear


Cool that's what I thought. A nice test and tren cycle should be good! 

Thanks uri


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> Cool that's what I thought. A nice test and tren cycle should be good!
> 
> Thanks uri


Don't thank that pigeon chested cnut. I'm the one that brought it up [email protected] You're a flabby [email protected] and don't need a pre contest contest hardener.


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> Don't thank that pigeon chested cnut. I'm the one that brought it up [email protected] You're a flabby [email protected] and don't need a pre contest contest hardener.


Lol sorry "O skinny sage of the steroid gospel"

But you're right, I don't need it. Hopefully the tren and further knowledge of diet etc gained from this cycle will lean me out more so I'll look a bit tidier!! 

You still 12 stone??


----------



## Fatstuff

Ben I think u could do a cycle of test, tren and low dose dnp!! If I can handle the sweats, that will be my next cycle (if I don't pussy out again)


----------



## TELBOR

Fatstuff said:


> Ben I think u could do a cycle of test, tren and low dose dnp!! If I can handle the sweats, that will be my next cycle (if I don't pussy out again)


Pu55y 

I don't think Ben needs DNP, if anyone of us lot can get what we want through diet rather than gear its Ben!


----------



## biglbs

Good potential for a red headed fecker:thumbup1:


----------



## Fatstuff

R0BR0ID said:


> Pu55y
> 
> I don't think Ben needs DNP, if anyone of us lot can get what we want through diet rather than gear its Ben!


Lol r0b, don't listen to the negative hype about dnp!! It's a tool to be used - same as any other ped!!! There's nobody as commited as ausbuilt to this game (apart from those who compete etc) and he uses copious amounts of the stuff lol!!


----------



## TELBOR

Fatstuff said:


> Lol r0b, don't listen to the negative hype about dnp!! It's a tool to be used - same as any other ped!!! There's nobody as commited as ausbuilt to this game (apart from those who compete etc) and he uses copious amounts of the stuff lol!!


Lol tubs!

I never said 'DON'T DO IT' I was referring to how we know Ben is clued up and can put together a good diet.

You know me mate, I'll give anything a crack and maybe if I was carrying an extra 5% BF I'd go down that avenue....


----------



## Fatstuff

R0BR0ID said:


> Lol tubs!
> 
> I never said 'DON'T DO IT' I was referring to how we know Ben is clued up and can put together a good diet.
> 
> You know me mate, I'll give anything a crack and maybe if I was carrying an extra 5% BF I'd go down that avenue....


U could do with an extra 5% u skinny tw4t


----------



## biglbs

Fatstuff said:


> Lol r0b, don't listen to the negative hype about dnp!! It's a tool to be used - same as any other ped!!! There's nobody as commited as ausbuilt to this game (apart from those who compete etc) and he uses copious amounts of the stuff lol!!


Apparently 6 times the norm,though he does say he would'nt go that high again!I sweat too much anyway,i think i would dissolve on it bro?!?!Why did you stop it?


----------



## TELBOR

Fatstuff said:


> U could do with an extra 5% u skinny tw4t


Jelly bro


----------



## Fatstuff

biglbs said:


> Apparently 6 times the norm,though he does say he would'nt go that high again!I sweat too much anyway,i think i would dissolve on it bro?!?!Why did you stop it?


Tryin to gain a bit of strength atm, years of on off dieting has made me a weak, injury prone bummer!!


----------



## Uriel

masterone is a **** week and relatively expensive gear to add in with test and tren....many swear by it but i think it just gets lost in the tren......try for yourself, i did a few times and i'm sure a pro would notice its few % addition but i never did


----------



## biglbs

Fatstuff said:


> Tryin to gain a bit of strength atm, years of on off dieting has made me a weak, injury prone bummer!!


How you trying to build it up 5x5 type stuff?


----------



## Uriel

biglbs said:


> How you trying to build it up 5x5 type stuff?


no - he eats like a cloud of locusts - the fat cnut lol


----------



## biglbs

Uriel said:


> masterone is a **** week and relatively expensive gear to add in with test and tren....many swear by it but i think it just gets lost in the tren......try for yourself, i did a few times and i'm sure a pro would notice its few % addition but i never did


I am very dissapointed bro,i still have my red card,you where supposed to get rid of it,i think we should now red each other in discust! mg:


----------



## Fatstuff

biglbs said:


> How you trying to build it up 5x5 type stuff?


I been doing a routine which mattgriff wrote up for me, I been at his gym for about a month, he is going to get me some strength lol!!


----------



## biglbs

Fatstuff said:


> I been doing a routine which mattgriff wrote up for me, I been at his gym for about a month, he is going to get me some strength lol!!


I have a bottle of it somewhere if you like? :thumb:


----------



## Fatstuff

So have I


----------



## Fatstuff

Uriel said:


> no - he eats like a cloud of locusts - the fat cnut lol


Wtf ?? Lol


----------



## biglbs

Fatstuff said:


> So have I


I realy want to do some juice as i have not for about 7 years!

Does that mean i am natty now? :whistling:


----------



## TELBOR

biglbs said:


> I realy want to do some juice as i have not for about 7 years!
> 
> Does that mean i am natty now? :whistling:


Do it then :lol:


----------



## Fatstuff

Get it down u!!


----------



## biglbs

R0BR0ID said:


> Do it then :lol:


I want to,but i have to be careful as i had a TIA and poss heart attack years ago and first i am trimming my fat off,to keep Bp low,then i have to watch Rbc as blood volume increases and i am 48 to add to it--so not as simple as?--Gotta box clever!

Still give you snappers a run in the gym though!


----------



## Fatstuff

Stay away from steroids that increase rbc then, but I'm sure u already know that lol. weeman or magic torch may be good ppl to speak to it about, both very approachable


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> I been doing a routine which mattgriff wrote up for me, I been at his gym for about a month, *he is going to get me some strengt*h lol!!


If he doesn't break you in to pieces first! :laugh:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BR0ID said:


> Pu55y
> 
> I don't think Ben needs DNP, if anyone of us lot can get what we want through diet rather than gear its Ben!





biglbs said:


> Good potential for a red headed fecker:thumbup1:


Very kind of you both to say so! I have repped accordingly! :thumbup1:


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Very kind of you both to say so! I have repped accordingly! :thumbup1:


Why thank u kind sir 

I'll be back to page 1 before you know it ...... Will I fcuk :lol: :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Uriel said:


> masterone is a **** week and relatively expensive gear to add in with test and tren....many swear by it but i think it just gets lost in the tren......try for yourself, i did a few times and i'm sure a pro would notice its few % addition but i never did


From what I've read about it I don't think I'd notice much from it to be honest and what youhave said has pretty much confirmed that as you've used it yourself. I have seen some people who have said it seemed to amplify the test they were on but I don't really see how you can measure that so I'm writing that off as bollocks.

Tri-Test and Tren E it is with some sexy little oral kicker. :thumbup1:

Now just got to come off this cycle in May and wait until july to start it...... :cursing:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BR0ID said:


> Why thank u kind sir
> 
> I'll be back to page 1 before you know it ...... Will I fcuk :lol: :lol:


lol, I pikced up a couple of big hitter reps yesterday and flew back up, am about 4 off the bottom of page 1 now. Was well pi55ed off as queenie had overtaken me and she's only been here 2 weeks! :laugh::laugh:

Bumped her down to page two now though!


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> lol, I pikced up a couple of big hitter reps yesterday and flew back up, am about 4 off the bottom of page 1 now. Was well pi55ed off as queenie had overtaken me and she's only been here 2 weeks! :laugh::laugh:
> 
> Bumped her down to page two now though!


You'll be knocking Milky off the top soon!

But first, get passed the colonel :lol:


----------



## Breda

Mornin chaps... And Luther wherever the fcuk you're lurking you stagnant cnut

Yes Ben stick with test tren and an oral... I don't think dnp would be a bad idea either I'm still contemplating giving it a shot while I cruise... Thinking of getting the abs out for summer


----------



## TELBOR

Breda said:


> Mornin chaps... And Luther wherever the fcuk you're lurking you stagnant cnut
> 
> Yes Ben stick with test tren and an oral... I don't think dnp would be a bad idea either I'm still contemplating giving it a shot while I cruise... Thinking of getting the abs out for summer


Fcuk it, let's all do DNP :lol:

And a splash of MT2


----------



## Breda

I don't see why not bro especially when cruising its not like a lot of tissue will be built during that time and the renound you will get from being on lower calories and less anabolic should be quite noticeable.

Ben ever thought about cruising or is that a no no because of your impending doom from getting married


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BR0ID said:


> You'll be knocking Milky off the top soon!
> 
> But first, get passed the colonel :lol:


Not a fvcking chance mate, need a few more years on here yet! :laugh:



Breda said:


> Mornin chaps... And Luther wherever the fcuk you're lurking you stagnant cnut
> 
> Yes Ben stick with test tren and an oral... I don't think dnp would be a bad idea either I'm still contemplating giving it a shot while I cruise... Thinking of getting the abs out for summer


Morning home slice, yep I think that's the way forward bro. DNP could be good, well would be good but I am worried about looking like a dripping bag of sweat all day. Although to be honest I'll probably be working from home by the time I come round to doing it so won't be half as bad then!



R0BR0ID said:


> Fcuk it, let's all do DNP :lol:
> 
> And a splash of MT2


You just want to reform the Jackson 5 don't you?!?!? :lol:


----------



## biglbs

Breda said:


> I don't see why not bro especially when cruising its not like a lot of tissue will be built during that time and the renound you will get from being on lower calories and less anabolic should be quite noticeable.
> 
> Ben ever thought about cruising or is that a no no because of your impending doom from getting married


He is "cruising for a bruising"then!

Fatts---Yes i have a plan once i am in better shape,its just hard to stay away from the light----it is so beautiful---give me,give me:turned:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> I don't see why not bro especially when cruising its not like a lot of tissue will be built during that time and the renound you will get from being on lower calories and less anabolic should be quite noticeable.
> 
> Ben ever thought about cruising or is that a no no because of your *impending doom from getting married*


This mate. Have discussed children with the Mrs to be and we have decided (as best you can with these things) that we won't be trying for kids until the end of this year/beginning of next. So I could cruise for a while and blast again but to be honest as it's my first cycle I'd rather come off totally, recover, then do it again rather than stay on for ages and risk having some sort of horrendous PCT when I finally come off. Once the kids are sorted I'm on forever! :thumbup1:


----------



## TELBOR

Breda said:


> I don't see why not bro especially when cruising its not like a lot of tissue will be built during that time and the renound you will get from being on lower calories and less anabolic should be quite noticeable.
> 
> Ben ever thought about cruising or is that a no no because of your impending doom from getting married


Certainly worth a look at mate, not for this ecto though :lol:

Yes Ben, cruise! Bang 4ml in day of leaving for airport and away you go


----------



## Breda

Ginger [URL=Ben:2915279]Ben:2915279[/URL] said:


> This mate. Have discussed children with the Mrs to be and we have decided (as best you can with these things) that we won't be trying for kids until the end of this year/beginning of next. So I could cruise for a while and blast again but to be honest as it's my first cycle I'd rather come off totally, recover, then do it again rather than stay on for ages and risk having some sort of horrendous PCT when I finally come off. Once the kids are sorted I'm on forever! :thumbup1:


I hear you mate... But who needs kids when you're swole.. I say stay on and use the test as some form of contraception... Come off later in the year... Hcg, prov and clomid knock the Mrs up and jump back on


----------



## TELBOR

Breda said:


> I hear you mate... But who needs kids when you're swole.. I say stay on and use the test as some form of contraception... Come off later in the year... Hcg, prov and clomid knock the Mrs up and jump back on


X2!


----------



## Breda

R0BR0ID:2915284 said:


> Certainly worth a look at mate, not for this ecto though :lol:
> 
> Yes Ben, cruise! Bang 4ml in day of leaving for airport and away you go


Fair enough Robert.

It's all an experiment and experience for me so might just shed a few lbs before next blast if I can be assed being strict with my diet for a few weeks


----------



## TELBOR

Breda said:


> Fair enough Robert.
> 
> It's all an experiment and experience for me so might just shed a few lbs before next blast if I can be assed being strict with my diet for a few weeks


If I suddenly shot up on the old 'fat' then it would be considered :lol:

Your doing a 10 weeks cruise aren't you? So how long would you run it..... Start @200mg a day then work your way up with tolerance ?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> I hear you mate... But who needs kids when you're swole.. I say stay on and use the test as some form of contraception... Come off later in the year... Hcg, prov and clomid knock the Mrs up and jump back on





R0BR0ID said:


> X2!


Pack it in you two, you know I don't need much pursuasion to change my mind about these things! :whistling:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> Fair enough Robert.
> 
> It's all an experiment and experience for me so might just shed a few lbs before next blast if I can be assed being strict with my diet for a few weeks


You can't be far off abs now anyway mate, you look pretty lean naturally - new AVI required I think you skinny cnut!


----------



## Fatstuff

Lol Ben and this 'first cycle' of his - about 15 cycles of superdrol don't count, his 'other' injectable cycle don't count - come on benjy


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> Lol Ben and this 'first cycle' of his - about 15 cycles of superdrol don't count, his 'other' injectable cycle don't count - come on benjy


WTF are you on about?? I've never done SD and never done an injectible cycle before this one, well other thna 6 weeks on Chem Tech which doesn't count, that just lubricated my joints nicely! :laugh:


----------



## Breda

R0BR0ID:2915320 said:


> If I suddenly shot up on the old 'fat' then it would be considered :lol:
> 
> Your doing a 10 weeks cruise aren't you? So how long would you run it..... Start @200mg a day then work your way up with tolerance ?


Ok sir I'll ask you the same question in 6 months time when you're a fat cnut from your dirty bulkin antics 

2 weeks on 2 weeks off. Start four weeks into my cruise so when I stop the dnp I can go straight into my blast... Well that's the plan

If anybody has any better ideas then I'm all ears.

Yep starting at 200mg I think that'll be enough for me


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> You can't be far off abs now anyway mate, you look pretty lean naturally - new AVI required I think you skinny cnut!


That's what I thought too!!

P.S - Cruise Ben! Cruuuuuuuuuise


----------



## TELBOR

Breda said:


> Ok sir I'll ask you the same question in 6 months time when you're a fat cnut from your dirty bulkin antics


Ha!

I'm a crap dirty bulker tbh! Gonna try today though 

I'll await your question :lol:


----------



## Breda

Ginger [URL=Ben:2915339]Ben:2915339[/URL] said:


> You can't be far off abs now anyway mate, you look pretty lean naturally - new AVI required I think you skinny cnut!


I'm not far off but I do have some fat coverage... As you know I'm not one to be fussed about abs but I wouldn't mind seein them for a few months.... And I'm naturally skinny, no two ways about that!

Yea yea yea ginger bread I'll get one up soon


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> WTF are you on about?? I've never done SD and never done an injectible cycle before this one, well other thna 6 weeks on Chem Tech which doesn't count, that just lubricated my joints nicely! :laugh:


Lol - don't be sore mate  x


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fvcking cruise this :blowme:  :laugh: :lol:

It is tempting for this year at least but even on a cruise you're shut down and I WILL need to come off at some stage so why make it 3 times harder than it needs to be by being shut down for 12 months??

Do you think regular HCG (1000iu a week) through the blast periods only would be enough to keep the boys firing?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> Lol - don't be sore mate  x


lol, I'm not! :lol:


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> Fvcking cruise this :blowme:  :laugh: :lol:
> 
> It is tempting for this year at least but even on a cruise you're shut down and I WILL need to come off at some stage so why make it 3 times harder than it needs to be by being shut down for 12 months??
> 
> Do you think regular HCG (1000iu a week) through the blast periods only would be enough to keep the boys firing?


We won't bs trying for another kid for another year or 2 now - so I will probably just blast and blast  - then have a good read on hackskiis 45 day protocol and the fertility thread and the other one that popped up recently and see what I can do for the best!!!


----------



## Breda

Fatstuff said:


> We won't bs trying for another kid for another year or 2 now - so I will probably just blast and blast  - then have a good read on hackskiis 45 day protocol and the fertility thread and the other one that popped up recently and see what I can do for the best!!!


x2

While fcukin loads of randoms i dont want to run the risk of getting any of them pregnant so its for the best if i dont come off... Once i'm ready to breed i will use hcg, proviron and clomid to bring my sack back bigger, better and fuller then before... then shut myself back down


----------



## Fatstuff

Breda said:


> x2
> 
> While fcukin loads of randoms i dont want to run the risk of getting any of them pregnant so its for the best if i dont come off... Once i'm ready to breed i will use hcg, proviron and clomid to bring my sack back bigger, better and fuller then before... then shut myself back down


Chemical castration, can't be bad!! Lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> We won't bs trying for another kid for another year or 2 now - so I will probably just blast and blast  - then have a good read on hackskiis 45 day protocol and the fertility thread and the other one that popped up recently and see what I can do for the best!!!


Must have a read of Hack's power PCT, might be the way forward but tbh on just test recovery should be easier than if I'd been blasting oh I don't know deca for instance..... :whistling:


----------



## Fatstuff

Lol!!


----------



## Breda

Yea fcuk deca


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> Yea fcuk deca


Well you cant fvck on it! :lol:


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


> Well you cant fvck on it! :lol:


You have a job fcuking off of it as well by the looks of things


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> You have a job fcuking off of it as well by the looks of things


You hitting the test-tren combo next blast then Hovis?


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


> You hitting the test-tren combo next blast then Hovis?


I am indeed ginger root... not 100% on doses yet.. will probably stick at 800mg test for now and 200mg tren so thats a g in total... will throw some orals in there sporadivally as well

quite looking forward to it tbf

Any idea of your dosages yet???


----------



## Queenie

what a funny read...

i always thought men would choose sex over anything.

deca or sex, deca or sex?

whats so good about this deca stuff? x x


----------



## TELBOR

Breda said:


> I am indeed ginger root... not 100% on doses yet.. will probably stick at 800mg test for now and 200mg tren so thats a g in total... will throw some orals in there sporadivally as well
> 
> quite looking forward to it tbf
> 
> Any idea of your dosages yet???


You two cnuts on the tren!!

I might just do it so I get on it before you two pmsl!

Defo having oxys that's a certainty and at least 800mg of test


----------



## Ginger Ben

RXQueenie said:


> what a funny read...
> 
> i always thought men would choose sex over anything.
> 
> deca or sex, deca or sex?
> 
> *
> whats so good about this deca stuff*? x x


fvck all if Fat's lifts are anything to go by!  :lol:


----------



## Breda

RXQueenie said:


> what a funny read...
> 
> i always thought men would choose sex over anything.
> 
> deca or sex, deca or sex?
> 
> whats so good about this deca stuff? x x


Oh no we're saying we'd give deca a miss because it could fcuk with your fcukin


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> I am indeed ginger root... not 100% on doses yet.. will probably stick at 800mg test for now and 200mg tren so thats a g in total... will throw some orals in there sporadivally as well
> 
> quite looking forward to it tbf
> 
> Any idea of your dosages yet???


Sounds good mate, sounds good



R0BR0ID said:


> You two cnuts on the tren!!
> 
> I might just do it so I get on it before you two pmsl!
> 
> Defo having oxys that's a certainty and at least 800mg of test


lol, you are a fvcking walking experiment aren't you!

I'm going to run (I think!) - 800mg TT400 and 400mg Tren E e/w with oxys to kick off.

What I'm not sure about is how long. Probably 14 weeks in total but do you run the tren for the whole cycle or only part of it??


----------



## Queenie

Breda said:


> Oh no we're saying we'd give deca a miss because it could fcuk with your fcukin


ha! thats better - so why do it anyway? in general x x


----------



## Ginger Ben

RXQueenie said:


> ha! thats better - so why do it anyway? in general x x


It's a mass builder from my understanding and decent strength gains, combined with test it works well but can make the little sausage as limp as Elton John's wrist.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> lol, you are a fvcking walking experiment aren't you!
> 
> I'm going to run (I think!) - 800mg TT400 and 400mg Tren E e/w with oxys to kick off.
> 
> What I'm not sure about is how long. Probably 14 weeks in total but do you run the tren for the whole cycle or only part of it??


Ha! Yes I am  and I may add something else :lol:

Why not run the TT400 for 16 weeks, Tren for 12 and Oxys again for the last 4 weeks......

Just an idea?


----------



## Breda

R0BR0ID said:


> You two cnuts on the tren!!
> 
> I might just do it so I get on it before you two pmsl!
> 
> Defo having oxys that's a certainty and at least 800mg of test


I thought you were goin to be on the tren anyway bud Get on it you ectomorphic cnut

you'll love the oxys mate... if you can handle the skin ripping pumps that is... 100mg pre work out you cant really go wrong... i've got about 4 days left on them and tbh i happy as fcuk the pumps have been so intense but i know i'll miss them when inm not getting them


----------



## Queenie

Ginger Ben said:


> It's a mass builder from my understanding and decent strength gains, combined with test it works well but can make the *little* sausage as limp as Elton John's wrist.


 :nono:

no pills to combat that side effect? x x


----------



## TELBOR

Breda said:


> I thought you were goin to be on the tren anyway bud Get on it you ectomorphic cnut
> 
> you'll love the oxys mate... if you can handle the skin ripping pumps that is... 100mg pre work out you cant really go wrong... i've got about 4 days left on them and tbh i happy as fcuk the pumps have been so intense but i know i'll miss them when inm not getting them


I haven't really thought about tren, more deca tbh for the 'size'.

Looking forward to the oxys 

Maybe 200mg on training days though...... Just another idea planted into my head!

5 weeks to get it planned, so best make my mind up


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


> Sounds good mate, sounds good
> 
> lol, you are a fvcking walking experiment aren't you!
> 
> I'm going to run (I think!) - 800mg TT400 and 400mg Tren E e/w with oxys to kick off.
> 
> What I'm not sure about is how long. Probably 14 weeks in total but do you run the tren for the whole cycle or only part of it??


Oh you goin in at 400mg.. looks like i'll match you... i'll contemplate raising you 200mg T400... not sure about runnin the tren throughout myself but if you have to come off then time it right for the end of the year or come off once you stop gaining, side out weigh benefits, broke or dead


----------



## Fatstuff

RXQueenie said:


> :nono:
> 
> no pills to combat that side effect? x x


Lol it's just a myth, especially if your bangin in 800mg test with it, but if I do start to struggle I will get some proviron - where there's a will there's a way.

don't think I never spotted that comment Ben u smelly ginger gaylord!!

It was liberating putting my measly deadlift on this journal, I may even start my own up show all my pathetic lifts!! Fatstuff's sick note rehab journal!!


----------



## Breda

R0BR0ID said:


> I haven't really thought about tren, more deca tbh for the 'size'.
> 
> Looking forward to the oxys
> 
> Maybe 200mg on training days though...... Just another idea planted into my head!
> 
> 5 weeks to get it planned, so best make my mind up


200mg i wonder who planted that seed in your head :lol:

Test, deca and oxys.. so you goin for all out mass then


----------



## TELBOR

Breda said:


> 200mg i wonder who planted that seed in your head :lol:
> 
> Test, deca and oxys.. so you goin for all out mass then


Pmsl! Yes I wonder :lol:

Yes mate, gotta be done hasn't it!!

If I'm not 15st by xmas I will happily rape myself 

Exactly this day today last year I weighed in at 10st1lb !!!! (Doc said I had IBS pmsl)

So 5st in 18 months wouldn't be bad


----------



## Fatstuff

R0BR0ID said:


> Pmsl! Yes I wonder :lol:
> 
> Yes mate, gotta be done hasn't it!!
> 
> If I'm not 15st by xmas I will happily rape myself
> 
> Exactly this day today last year I weighed in at 10st1lb !!!! (Doc said I had IBS pmsl)
> 
> So 5st in 18 months wouldn't be bad


Insulin


----------



## TELBOR

Fatstuff said:


> Insulin


Hush you!!

:lol: :lol: :lol:

Don't think it hasn't crossed my mind!


----------



## Queenie

Fatstuff said:


> Insulin


he doesnt need that yet x x


----------



## Fatstuff

I don't doubt you whatsoever lol!!! I couldn't fit it around my work personally, so in the future I may take 14 days off work (that gives me 5 and half weeks off lol) and give it a proper bash!!


----------



## TELBOR

RXQueenie said:


> he doesnt need that yet x x


That told you fatstuff  :lol:


----------



## Fatstuff

I know!!! U r under the thumb rob lol


----------



## Queenie

Fatstuff said:


> I know!!! U r under the thumb rob lol


he's under a lot more than that  x x


----------



## Breda

R0BR0ID said:


> Pmsl! Yes I wonder :lol:
> 
> Yes mate, gotta be done hasn't it!!
> 
> If I'm not 15st by xmas I will happily rape myself
> 
> Exactly this day today last year I weighed in at 10st1lb !!!! (Doc said I had IBS pmsl)
> 
> So 5st in 18 months wouldn't be bad


You put on a good amount of weight fella...

I got the same goal as you man 15 stone by the end of the year and i'll be quite happy... i'm not too far off that now just 1 more stone to go

However

If you do rape yourself pls video it while somebody of your choosing narrates


----------



## Breda

RXQueenie said:


> he's under a lot more than that  x x


The patio?


----------



## Queenie

Breda said:


> The patio?


ha  yeah... x x


----------



## Breda

RXQueenie said:


> he doesnt need that yet x x


Yes he fcukin does have you seen him


----------



## Queenie

Breda said:


> Yes he fcukin does have you seen him


no, never. only in his avi x x


----------



## TELBOR

RXQueenie said:


> he's under a lot more than that  x x


    x


----------



## TELBOR

Breda said:


> You put on a good amount of weight fella...
> 
> I got the same goal as you man 15 stone by the end of the year and i'll be quite happy... i'm not too far off that now just 1 more stone to go
> 
> However
> 
> If you do rape yourself pls video it while somebody of your choosing narrates


Thanks mate :thumb:

So what are you now then! Blown well past me I take it??

I hope I don't have to rape myself! Not after last time :lol:


----------



## Breda

R0BR0ID said:


> Thanks mate :thumb:
> 
> So what are you now then! Blown well past me I take it??
> 
> I hope I don't have to rape myself! Not after last time :lol:


Probably not by much mate. Weighed myself yesterday and im just over 89kg... while it is nice to see the scales going up i'm not guna weigh myself for a while because its not really important... As long as i'm looking good and T's and trousers are fitting more snug thats all im concerned with


----------



## Breda

RXQueenie said:


> no, never. only in his avi x x


PMSL ok


----------



## TELBOR

Breda said:


> Probably not by much mate. Weighed myself yesterday and im just over 89kg... while it is nice to see the scales going up i'm not guna weigh myself for a while because its not really important... As long as i'm looking good and T's and trousers are fitting more snug thats all im concerned with


That's good going mate, well done! :thumb:

My last weigh in was sunday, bang on 13st.

I won't weigh in until I start my next cycle, but if the clothes are getting loose... I will be very unhappy :lol:


----------



## Queenie

Breda said:


> PMSL ok


hush! x x


----------



## Breda

RXQueenie said:


> hush! x x


 :innocent:


----------



## TELBOR

Breda said:


> :innocent:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

16 stone 1 this morning pussies, 2 lbs down from yesterday?!?!??! :confused1:


----------



## Queenie

right both of you hush!

tossers x x


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> Oh you goin in at 400mg.. looks like i'll match you... i'll contemplate raising you 200mg T400... not sure about runnin the tren throughout myself but if you have to come off then time it right for the end of the year or come off once you stop gaining, side out weigh benefits, broke or dead


Yes, I was "convinced" 400mg was the way to go! I need to look more in to tren cycles and see how people run it tbh but that's the only thing left to decide really. Might start tren at 200 just to make sure any sides come gradually and I can monitor it then up it after a few weeks?


----------



## Ginger Ben

RXQueenie said:


> right both of you hush!
> 
> tossers x x


pmsl!


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> 16 stone 1 this morning pussies, 2 lbs down from yesterday?!?!??! :confused1:


Eat and drink  !!


----------



## TELBOR

RXQueenie said:


> right both of you hush!
> 
> tossers x x


Yeah Luther and Biglbs!!

Hush :lol: :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BR0ID said:


> Eat and drink  !!


lol, I should know better than to weight myself two days in a row as there is always a big difference depending on how hydrated you are especially in the mornings.

Food today SO FAR for those that still care about food and aren't relying purely on drugs to get them big! :laugh:

Power shake (lol) - 3 scoops protein, 100g MP oats, 3 table spoons almond butter, 300ml milk, 300mil water, 1.5g taurine

6 whole eggs

half a box raspberries

200g 10% fat greek yog with a scoop of protein

250g chicken with 125g brown rice and a homemade tomato/spicy sauce thing


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> lol, I should know better than to weight myself two days in a row as there is always a big difference depending on how hydrated you are especially in the mornings.
> 
> Food today SO FAR for those that still care about food and aren't relying purely on drugs to get them big! :laugh:
> 
> Power shake (lol) - 3 scoops protein, 100g MP oats, 3 table spoons almond butter, 300ml milk, 300mil water, 1.5g taurine
> 
> 6 whole eggs
> 
> half a box raspberries
> 
> 200g 10% fat greek yog with a scoop of protein
> 
> 250g chicken with 125g brown rice and a homemade tomato/spicy sauce thing


Nice powershake Ben!

Sounds well nice :thumb:

Greek yog, bummer :lol:

That coconut one I had only carried 600cals pmsl! And the Greggs went down a storm 

Breda will be so proud of me :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BR0ID said:


> Nice powershake Ben!
> 
> Sounds well nice :thumb:
> 
> Greek yog, bummer :lol:
> 
> That coconut one I had only carried 600cals pmsl! And the Greggs went down a storm
> 
> Breda will be so proud of me :lol:


Why because the yoghurt was coconut flavoured? That's a bit racist mate....... :lol: :lol:


----------



## luther1

R0BR0ID said:


> Yeah Luther and Biglbs!!
> 
> Hush :lol: :lol:


Where is that cnut today,swanning around Wickford in his range rover eating a cake I expect


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Why because the yoghurt was coconut flavoured? That's a bit racist mate....... :lol: :lol:


Pmsl! Yes exactly that you [email protected]! 

I'm on about the sh1t going down my trap!

Just had a shake and some rice with lentils :thumb:

A few pork chops for tea should see me off today then a shake at night


----------



## Breda

Did you say greggs Robroid

Have some reps


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:



> Where is that cnut today,swanning around Wickford in his range rover eating a cake I expect


Lol!

Caused any chaos in the Parish today


----------



## TELBOR

Breda said:


> Did you say greggs Robroid
> 
> Have some reps


See Ben! Respect through Pastry 

Cheers mate :thumb:


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> Where is that cnut today,swanning around Wickford in his range rover eating a cake I expect


Oo fvck me, kicking out time at the bowling green is it?


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BR0ID said:


> See Ben! Respect through Pastry
> 
> Cheers mate :thumb:


Fvcking Greggs is the devils work, I should neg you both! :laugh:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BR0ID said:


> Pmsl! Yes exactly that you [email protected]!
> 
> I'm on about the sh1t going down my trap!
> 
> Just had a shake and some rice with lentils :thumb:
> 
> A few pork chops for tea should see me off today then a shake at night


In all seriousness I do feel for you mate, having to pack that amount of grub in each and every day is a fvcking chore! You've got to go dirty to just keep sane I reckon.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> In all seriousness I do feel for you mate, having to pack that amount of grub in each and every day is a fvcking chore! You've got to go dirty to just keep sane I reckon.


Yep! Its a chore and I still get hungry :lol:

I think your right mate, eating dirty just to make the numbers look better, eases the mind


----------



## luther1

R0BR0ID said:


> Lol!
> 
> Caused any chaos in the Parish today


The day ain't over yet sunshine but I'll be doing chest tonight so I'll be ripping it up in the gym later. So far for me today,a power shake,two lots of chicken and rice. When I get in at four,an omellette then,salmon with spuds, bagel,pwo shake,chicken then shake before bed

,


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> The day ain't over yet sunshine but I'll be doing chest tonight so I'll be ripping it up in the gym later. So far for me today,a power shake,two lots of chicken and rice. When I get in at four,an omellette then,salmon with spuds, bagel,pwo shake,chicken then shake before bed
> 
> ,


Any joy on the scales yet mate?


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> The day ain't over yet sunshine but I'll be doing chest tonight so I'll be ripping it up in the gym later. So far for me today,a power shake,two lots of chicken and rice. When I get in at four,an omellette then,salmon with spuds, bagel,pwo shake,chicken then shake before bed
> 
> ,


Nice one mate 

Have yourself a good session! Then go on a rampage


----------



## Queenie

too many 'dirty eating' comments in here for me today... x x


----------



## Ginger Ben

Ginger Ben said:


> lol, I should know better than to weight myself two days in a row as there is always a big difference depending on how hydrated you are especially in the mornings.
> 
> Food today SO FAR for those that still care about food and aren't relying purely on drugs to get them big! :laugh:
> 
> Power shake (lol) - 3 scoops protein, 100g MP oats, 3 table spoons almond butter, 300ml milk, 300mil water, 1.5g taurine
> 
> 6 whole eggs
> 
> half a box raspberries
> 
> 200g 10% fat greek yog with a scoop of protein
> 
> 250g chicken with 125g brown rice and a homemade tomato/spicy sauce thing


Add to this 300ml whole milk and a scoop and a half of protein that I'm having now as dessert!


----------



## TELBOR

RXQueenie said:


> too many 'dirty eating' comments in here for me today... x x


Never enough


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> Any joy on the scales yet mate?


No,ffs. My only saving grace is that i'm bigger than Rob and Breda (probably combined), so there is always a silver lining!


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> No,ffs. My only saving grace is that i'm bigger than Rob and Breda (probably combined), so there is always a silver lining!


Yes, bigger ego pmsl!

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Breda

luther1 said:


> No,ffs. My only saving grace is that i'm bigger than Rob and Breda (probably combined), so there is always a silver lining!


My pube width is bigger than you you skinny cnut


----------



## Fatstuff

My food today so far 170g cheap steak on wholemeal granule roll with spread on and half a pack uncle bens rice and 400g chicken breast, Will work out macros shortly!!! Will devour 3 scoop shake later and whatever I have for dinner - something fatty is required!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> My food today so far 170g cheap steak on wholemeal granule roll with spread on and half a pack uncle bens rice and 400g chicken breast, Will work out macros shortly!!! Will devour 3 scoop shake later and whatever I have for dinner - *something fatty is required!*!


suckle on one of Luthers ample bosoms?


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> No,ffs. My only saving grace is that i'm bigger than Rob and Breda (probably combined), so there is always a silver lining!


If you're getting stronger but not changing weight then just tell everybody you are recomping, they'll believe you as they will have seen how fat you were before you started.....:laugh:


----------



## TELBOR

Fatstuff said:


> My food today so far 170g cheap steak on wholemeal granule roll with spread on and half a pack uncle bens rice and 400g chicken breast, Will work out macros shortly!!! Will devour 3 scoop shake later and whatever I have for dinner - something fatty is required!!


Good work! Was steak for breakfast ??!!

Why something fatty..... Is it a must?? Have fish, full of fats


----------



## Breda

Seeing as every body is puttin their munch up mine is as follows

1 shake with oats, milk and walnut oil

1 snickers (thats how we get down rob)

1 shake with oats and water minus walnut oil

i'm about to devour 3 chicken fillets with southern fried crumbs

fcuk knows what i'll be havin later


----------



## Ginger Ben

RXQueenie said:


> too many 'dirty eating' comments in here for me today... x x


That [email protected] in your journal looks a bit red faced now.......:laugh:


----------



## Queenie

Ginger Ben said:


> That [email protected] in your journal looks a bit red faced now.......:laugh:


haha - your mighty neg power  x x


----------



## Ginger Ben

RXQueenie said:


> haha - your mighty neg power  x x


ROBROID softened him up a bit first, I put the boot in while he was down!


----------



## TELBOR

Breda said:


> Seeing as every body is puttin their munch up mine is as follows
> 
> 1 shake with oats, milk and walnut oil
> 
> 1 snickers (thats how we get down rob)
> 
> 1 shake with oats and water minus walnut oil
> 
> i'm about to devour 3 chicken fillets with southern fried crumbs
> 
> fcuk knows what i'll be havin later


Can't beat a snickers :lol:

Like your style for lunch :thumb: enjoy


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> ROBROID softened him up a bit first, I put the boot in while he was down!


Pmsl! He'll probably ask someone 'why am I red'

FACKING KANT


----------



## luther1

Breda said:


> Seeing as every body is puttin their munch up mine is as follows
> 
> 1 shake with oats, milk and walnut oil
> 
> 1 snickers (thats how we get down rob)
> 
> 1 shake with oats and water minus walnut oil
> 
> i'm about to devour 3 chicken fillets with southern fried crumbs
> 
> fcuk knows what i'll be havin later


Where do you get the crumbs from cnuty,I searched tescos on the weekend and had no joy


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> Where do you get the BUMCRUMBS from cnuty,I searched tescos on the weekend and had no joy


He gets them out fatstuffs pants


----------



## Breda

luther1:2916282 said:


> Where do you get the crumbs from cnuty,I searched tescos on the weekend and had no joy


Lucky for me I work across the road from a sainsbury but if you check the ethnic foods isle you should find some there or make your own by blending up some stale bread throw some seasonin in there, dip chicken in egg roll in crumbs and hey presto


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BR0ID said:


> Pmsl! He'll probably ask someone 'why am I red'
> 
> FACKING KANT


I'm waiting for the vm asking why I negged him - because you're a cnut will be the reply


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> I'm waiting for the vm asking why I negged him - because you're a cnut will be the reply


I'm on him, daft sod!


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BR0ID said:


> I'm on him, daft sod!


pmsl, just seen him kicking off. What a pr**k. See if a MOD can delete that page so queenies journal isn't fvcked up by it.


----------



## Breda

Who who who... I want to wade in with an all mighty neg


----------



## Ginger Ben

Well that went well! :laugh:


----------



## TELBOR

Any progress pics .........


----------



## TELBOR

Ben or Breda.

Could you PM a mod who's online and ask them to delete all that rubbish in Q's Journal....

I would but I can't PM lol and she's training.

Much love x


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BR0ID said:


> Ben or Breda.
> 
> Could you PM a mod who's online and ask them to delete all that rubbish in Q's Journal....
> 
> I would but I can't PM lol and she's training.
> 
> Much love x


Yes mate, will PM PScarb think he's online


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Yes mate, will PM PScarb think he's online


Thanks mate :thumb:

He'll probably have a pop at me for calling him this that and the other :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BR0ID said:


> Thanks mate :thumb:
> 
> He'll probably have a pop at me for calling him this that and the other :lol:


Yeah probably but I think he'll see that the other bloke started it, either way it would be good if it can be cleaned up so her journal isn't fvcked.

pmsl at you not ever being a Gold Member!!


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Yeah probably but I think he'll see that the other bloke started it, either way it would be good if it can be cleaned up so her journal isn't fvcked.
> 
> pmsl at you not ever being a Gold Member!!


Thanks for the post bro 

I aint fussed if he slaps me on the wrist for the choice words used :lol:

Hahaha! Who needs gold


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BR0ID said:


> Thanks for the post bro
> 
> I aint fussed if he slaps me on the wrist for the choice words used :lol:
> 
> Hahaha! Who needs gold


lol I tried to stop them but they have just kept on going. Really hope it doesn't put her off, there's always one jockey who spoils things.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> lol I tried to stop them but they have just kept on going. Really hope it doesn't put her off, there's always one jockey who spoils things.


I've seen, I'm not posting anymore cos its just going on now!

I hope it doesn't put her off too, shouldn't as she's very strong minded.

What a d1ck head he is.


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BR0ID said:


> I've seen, I'm not posting anymore cos its just going on now!
> 
> I hope it doesn't put her off too, shouldn't as she's very strong minded.
> 
> What a d1ck head he is.


If it gets cleaned up then I'm sure she will be fine. Yes, total b-end


----------



## Fatstuff

PICS Ben, cock out please


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> PICS Ben, cock out please


I thought you'd prefer my cock in.......but ok, I have a new one to upload later, I'll pm ya!


----------



## Fatstuff

:lol: it was an obvious post from that David , I think he was back-pedalling a tad afterwards


----------



## biglbs

Complaints department here any problems?

Anyone need sitting on?

:cursing:A muther in our midst was there?


----------



## Ginger Ben

biglbs said:


> Complaints department here any problems?
> 
> Anyone need sitting on?
> 
> :cursing:A muther in our midst was there?


lol yeah just some jockey in Queenies journal, all got a bit out of hand really but hopefully is now sorted


----------



## biglbs

Ginger Ben said:


> lol yeah just some jockey in Queenies journal, all got a bit out of hand really but hopefully is now sorted


Just read it and gave her a little happy up,what a shame these things happen,It is always gonna though,but a shame,hope it gets cleaned up for her bless! :thumbdown:


----------



## Queenie

Thanks for helping me out today boys, sorry to cause a fuss x x


----------



## Fatstuff

RXQueenie said:


> Thanks for helping me out today boys, sorry to cause a fuss x x


I know how u feel queenie, that perv rob has been in my new journal demanding pics.


----------



## Queenie

Fatstuff said:


> I know how u feel queenie, that perv rob has been in my new journal demanding pics.


ah... dont give him your number then, he'll hound u for more x x


----------



## Fatstuff

RXQueenie said:


> ah... dont give him your number then, he'll hound u for more x x


i can imagine


----------



## TELBOR

Thanks :thumb:


----------



## Queenie

R0BR0ID said:


> Thanks :thumb:


no no no no yes x x


----------



## Uk_mb

Any of u queers ever been on pro chem onerip?

Currently on:

250 enanthate-monday

Tt400 - thursday

1ml each day.

Thinking of adding onerip. Or subbing it in insted of the test e I'm just getting greedy now lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

Uk_mb said:


> Any of u queers ever been on pro chem onerip?
> 
> Currently on:
> 
> 250 enanthate-monday
> 
> Tt400 - thursday
> 
> 1ml each day.
> 
> Thinking of adding onerip. Or subbing it in insted of the test e I'm just getting greedy now lol


No mate. Fvck it though and get tren in!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Here's one of me first thing this morning straight of bed totally relaxed and cold (i know how you've all imagined this view before!  )


----------



## Fatstuff

Why's it not black and White  - lookin good mate!!!!


----------



## Uk_mb

Fair play mate. Ur lookin well !!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Cheers lads. With some more (any!) definition I think it would make a big difference. That's the next plan after this cycle 

Back and bis now!! Bring it!!!


----------



## Fatstuff

yeah, i can imagine losing the chub makes the world of difference lol, i dont even look like i train unless i tense and even then its marginal


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> yeah, i can imagine losing the chub makes the world of difference lol, i dont even look like i train unless i tense and even then its marginal


Lol imagining it is all I'm doing about it too mate!

I bet that's bollocks get those pics up!


----------



## Fatstuff

Lol - I notice nobody comes to my protection about getting pics up  - I may put something up when I'm in a secure mood about my body - some belly sucked in, chest out, arm tensed obscure pose with a slight fuzz on it - maybe black n White :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> Lol - I notice nobody comes to my protection about getting pics up  - I may put something up when I'm in a secure mood about my body - some belly sucked in, chest out, arm tensed obscure pose with a slight fuzz on it - maybe black n White :lol:


Just get your mega cep out and blur the rest mate, it will look well hench! :laugh:

But really, just do it you bumder! :thumbup1:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Right after a good but not amazing back and bis session this morning I have decided to launch operation stop eating like an infant in order to fuel some new growth and strength gains while I'm still on cycle.

This will consist of my usual diet on non-training days with a few more carbs added but nothing outrageous but training days will be an all out assault on food. Want to keep it as clean as possible but not going to get too hung up on that at the moment. This is a bulking phase and that needs to be fed.

This partly comes from my session this morning and partly from the decision I have made to cruise after this cycle for 8 weeks or so then blast again. During that cruise I will be modifying my training to maintain my gains as much as possible but also introducing some cardio to help me lean out a bit, I don't intend to change diet much unless I start to get fat. If this happens I will lower my carbs back to under 100g a day on rest days and 200 on gym days.

Hopefully this will make a difference! :thumbup1:


----------



## Breda

Morning cnuts

Nice to see some pics Ben.. lookin swole fam. Agreed about the definition thing, even a small amount makes a big difference...


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> Right after a good but not amazing back and bis session this morning I have decided to launch operation stop eating like an infant in order to fuel some new growth and strength gains while I'm still on cycle.
> 
> This will consist of my usual diet on non-training days with a few more carbs added but nothing outrageous but training days will be an all out assault on food. Want to keep it as clean as possible but not going to get too hung up on that at the moment. This is a bulking phase and that needs to be fed.
> 
> This partly comes from my session this morning and partly from the decision I have made to cruise after this cycle for 8 weeks or so then blast again. During that cruise I will be modifying my training to maintain my gains as much as possible but also introducing some cardio to help me lean out a bit, I don't intend to change diet much unless I start to get fat. If this happens I will lower my carbs back to under 100g a day on rest days and 200 on gym days.
> 
> Hopefully this will make a difference! :thumbup1:


Good on ya, some quality fried chicken will go down a treat!!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> Morning cnuts
> 
> Nice to see some pics Ben.. lookin swole fam. Agreed about the definition thing, even a small amount makes a big difference...


Sappnin you sticky fingered beeatch? 

Cheers bro, you're right, a bit around the mid section would make a lot of difference I reckon. gives a wider look to back and shoulders as well as just not being fat! :laugh:



Fatstuff said:


> Good on ya, some quality fried chicken will go down a treat!!!


Might hit that muther fvcker up tomorrow! :thumbup1:


----------



## Fatstuff

U know it makes sense benjy!!!


----------



## Breda

What's brought about this mood Benjy. Don't over eat or you'll just become a fat cnut

It's all about the cruise bud.. good decision!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> What's brought about this mood Benjy. Don't over eat or you'll just become a fat cnut
> 
> It's all about the cruise bud.. good decision!


It's a small experiment really rather than a massive ROBROID style Greggs binge. I am struggling to add any more weight at the moment and whilst I know that isn't everything I also feel like my strength gains are stalling a bit too. It could be a number of things but most likely is I need more calories to take it to the next level.

It could also be impatience so I'm going to eat bigger on gym days and normal on rest days for a week or two and see how it goes.

Yeah, I think so, don't need my nuts until the end of the year really and I reckon Hacks power PCT will kick the little cnuts back to life pretty well!


----------



## Ginger Ben

So food update so far today -

Pre gym shake - 50g protein, 100g MP oats, 1.5g taurine

Post gymshake - as above

6 whole eggs

3 weetabix in 300ml whole milk

2 scoops shake in water


----------



## Breda

Doin well with the food mate... Nice and clean

I'm not and won't have a good day food wise... Got up at 10

About 7 choc chip cookies

2 cherry bakewells

2 ham sarnies on white bread

I probably won't even get 50g protein today


----------



## Fatstuff

Breda said:


> Doin well with the food mate... Nice and clean
> 
> I'm not and won't have a good day food wise... Got up at 10
> 
> About 7 choc chip cookies
> 
> 2 cherry bakewells
> 
> 2 ham sarnies on white bread
> 
> I probably won't even get 50g protein today


Your relying solely on gear and black genetics then lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> Doin well with the food mate... Nice and clean
> 
> I'm not and won't have a good day food wise... Got up at 10
> 
> About 7 choc chip cookies
> 
> 2 cherry bakewells
> 
> 2 ham sarnies on white bread
> 
> I probably won't even get 50g protein today


pmsl WTF is up with that? You not at home/working today?


----------



## Fatstuff

I'll admit I have had a piece of cake today lol, lad at work bought them in for his bday!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> I'll admit I have had a piece of cake today lol, lad at work bought them in for his bday!!


It's a slippery slope.......lol, matters not mate, it won't hurt!


----------



## Fatstuff

Lol I wish I had his physique


----------



## Breda

I'm not at home or work today so my diet has gone to sh!t


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> I'm not at home or work today so my diet has gone to sh!t


No protein in pussy bro! Get out and get some grub! :lol:


----------



## Uk_mb

Breda said:


> I'm not at home or work today so my diet has gone to sh!t


i get that

working 6 days so diets spot on and then on sunday i just either dont eat or eat cake all day .


----------



## Fatstuff

Breda, this is an intervention - we are all worried about u!!

Too many cakes and biscuits, too many pies!! Not enough protein!!

Control it before it controls you!


----------



## Breda

Pmsl thanks for your concern chaps but I've got peanut butter to go with my crumble and ice cream and I'll hit up the chippy for a haddock and she has spicy chicken pieces in the fridge. Reckon I might get to 75g if im lucky


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> Pmsl thanks for your concern chaps but I've got peanut butter to go with my crumble and ice cream and I'll hit up the chippy for a haddock and she has spicy chicken pieces in the fridge. Reckon I might get to 75g if im lucky


Only one thing for it, gonna have to eat your own spunk bro :laugh: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Fatstuff

Lol, at the very least get 3 souther fried chicken breasts from the chippy and a triple scoop shake, that in itself will hit around 150g  there's ways and means my friend :lol:


----------



## Breda

Ginger [URL=Ben:2918941]Ben:2918941[/URL] said:


> Only one thing for it, gonna have to eat your own spunk bro :laugh: :lol: :lol:


I've none left bro... The well has run dry 



Fatstuff:2918945 said:


> Lol, at the very least get 3 souther fried chicken breasts from the chippy and a triple scoop shake, that in itself will hit around 150g  there's ways and means my friend :lol:


I have no bloody whey fam... But in all honesty that's long and I'll just go shop later. The mistake I made last night was goin while I was hungry and buyin a load of sh!te


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> I've none left bro... The well has run dry
> 
> I have no bloody whey fam... But in all honesty that's long and I'll just go shop later. The mistake I made last night was goin while I was hungry and buyin a load of sh!te


lol, I think you might be going catabolic bro, your avi looks smaller than yesterday! :lol:


----------



## Fatstuff

Lol


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> lol, I think you might be going catabolic bro, your avi looks smaller than yesterday! :lol:


And a shade or two whiter


----------



## Breda

You cnuts can shut the fcuk up cos all these carbs and sugar have me pumped to fcuk and Luther you feather weighted cnut turn the brightness down


----------



## Ginger Ben

Food update - just had an extra large chicken fajita with rice, black beans, pinto beans, cheese and lots of chilli sauce! Have that macros! Washed it down with a double scoop shake :thumb:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> You cnuts can shut the fcuk up cos all these carbs and sugar have me pumped to fcuk and Luther you feather weighted cnut turn the brightness down


Yeah water retention looks sick doesn't it, pmsl


----------



## Ginger Ben

Back and Bis session from this morning -

Weighted chins - [email protected], [email protected]+15kg, [email protected]+20kg, [email protected]+20kg, [email protected]+20kg, [email protected]+15kg - PB for reps with 20kg added weight

Deadlifts - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] - didn't feel particularly strong on these today so stayed at 160 and bashed out some reps, also conscious of knees

Seated plate loaded rows - close grip - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] drop to [email protected] drop to [email protected] - not true drop sets as done isolaterally but very short rests and hurt!

EZ Bar curls with fat gripz - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] - not including bar weight

DB Conc curls - [email protected] drop set to [email protected], [email protected] drop set to [email protected], [email protected] drop set to [email protected]

Pleased with the chins but rest felt like a real slog for some reason, didn't seem to have enough aggressive energy in me today but still pleased with it.


----------



## Breda

Looks a good sesh mate... Sometimes your head just ain't in it but so long as fibres have been torn you've done your job


----------



## biglbs

Lovely stuff even though,you had any time off lately?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> Looks a good sesh mate... Sometimes your head just ain't in it but so long as fibres have been torn you've done your job


Thanks breadstick, that is indeed true!



biglbs said:


> Lovely stuff even though,you had any time off lately?


Cheers mate, just a bit of an **** when I pulled [email protected] for two sets last week followed by [email protected] but no way on earth that was happening today. One of things I guess.

Had a week off a few weeks ago with a cold so was resting but ill so probably not as useful as healthy rest. Other than that not really no. Maybe I need a few days break and hit the gym again next Wednesday or something?


----------



## biglbs

Yes mate it could be cns battery light on--its so easy to get carried away in the gym and forget to look after no1 cns! :thumbup1:


----------



## Ginger Ben

biglbs said:


> Yes mate it could be cns battery light on--its so easy to get carried away in the gym and forget to look after no1 cns! :thumbup1:


This is true, I do tend to go balls out every time at the gym and never do deload week or any of that other stuff so maybe a rest week or a lighter week is in order?

Any recommendations?


----------



## Breda

Do your normal session mate but lower the weight and go for more weight or longer time under tension.

My joints are feeling a bit beat up so I think I should take a week off quite soon... My left shoulder feels dodgy after body weight dips yesterday and I think my bench form was a bit "off" too

While on cycle its all too easy to foget that time off is still needed


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> Do your normal session mate but lower the weight and go for more weight or longer time under tension.
> 
> My joints are feeling a bit beat up so I think I should take a week off quite soon... My left shoulder feels dodgy after body weight dips yesterday and I think my bench form was a bit "off" too
> 
> While on cycle its all too easy to foget that time off is still needed


Yes, you have to fight that urge to just hammer yourself in to the ground every time thinking that it will bring more growth and if you don't you are wasting precious gear! lol.

I think a lower weights week, say 70% of normal with longer time under tension is a good shout. Nice slow burn reps but nothing too heavy, 10-12 rep sets.

for that sir I shall award you a rep! :thumbup1:


----------



## Fatstuff

Breda said:


> Do your normal session mate but lower the weight and go for more weight or longer time under tension.
> 
> My joints are feeling a bit beat up so I think I should take a week off quite soon... My left shoulder feels dodgy after body weight dips yesterday and I think my bench form was a bit "off" too
> 
> While on cycle its all too easy to foget that time off is still needed


more gear? :innocent:


----------



## Breda

Ginger [URL=Ben:2919792]Ben:2919792[/URL] said:


> Yes, you have to fight that urge to just hammer yourself in to the ground every time thinking that it will bring more growth and if you don't you are wasting precious gear! lol.
> 
> I think a lower weights week, say 70% of normal with longer time under tension is a good shout. Nice slow burn reps but nothing too heavy, 10-12 rep sets.
> 
> for that sir I shall award you a rep! :thumbup1:


Sounds like a plan mate and its something I will do myself but may go as high as 15 reps.

It's just difficult holding back knowing that you can lift more but my joints need a break... My strength has gone up to quickly for my tendons and joints to cope with 

The reps are deserved


----------



## Fatstuff

im home now, had a couple of hours leave, so that i can chill out, then go gym and not rush around like a silly cnut, especially as i got no chance of gettin there over the weekend!


----------



## Breda

Fatstuff:2919822 said:


> im home now, had a couple of hours leave, so that i can chill out, then go gym and not rush around like a silly cnut, especially as i got no chance of gettin there over the weekend!


Did you forget you have your own journal


----------



## Fatstuff

LOL, i am only makin conversation, this is the hangout isnt it? :rolleye:


----------



## biglbs

Ginger Ben said:


> This is true, I do tend to go balls out every time at the gym and never do deload week or any of that other stuff so maybe a rest week or a lighter week is in order?
> 
> Any recommendations?


Personaly buddy i would take 3 days off,then go train 1 set of light 30 rep compound moves for all bodyparts,follow by 15 min on bike then leave 3 days and resume your normal routine,this will allow cns to reset and feed fresh nutrients into mucles and tendons halfway through your rest.

You will surprise yourself with the gains made and energy level upon return.


----------



## Breda

Fatstuff:2919866 said:


> LOL, i am only makin conversation, this is the hangout isnt it? :rolleye:


Very true... This is the place for general spam

What time you off to the gym


----------



## biglbs

Eggs/cheese/bacon and spam!

Spam and chips

Spam and bread?


----------



## biglbs

I have ****ed up my bloody shoulder again after it being ok for years,i knew i should't have done press behind the friggin neck!Bollacks!

Pain all the way down to forearm-bestard!

Rant over:cursing:


----------



## Ginger Ben

biglbs said:


> Personaly buddy i would take 3 days off,then go train 1 set of light 30 rep compound moves for all bodyparts,follow by 15 min on bike then leave 3 days and resume your normal routine,this will allow cns to reset and feed fresh nutrients into mucles and tendons halfway through your rest.
> 
> You will surprise yourself with the gains made and energy level upon return.


Good idea, I may try that instead, makes sense. Reppage! :thumbup1:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Ginger Ben said:


> Good idea, I may try that instead, makes sense. Reppage! :thumbup1:


Need to spread it about a bit but will get you again!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> Very true... This is the place for general spam
> 
> What time you off to the gym


lol as if he's going to the fvcking gym, his journal is 7 pages of abuse and not a single reference to actually going to the gym, just like the last one.......... :whistling: :lol:


----------



## Fatstuff

ahem.... i have been the gym, just thought id update the hangout


----------



## biglbs

Ginger Ben said:


> lol as if he's going to the fvcking gym, his journal is 7 pages of abuse and not a single reference to actually going to the gym, just like the last one.......... :whistling: :lol:


That is a classic!

Not a workout post in sight,come on fats burn some fat!


----------



## biglbs

Fatstuff said:


> ahem.... i have been the gym, just thought id update the hangout


Going and training are miles apart!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> ahem.... i have been the gym, just thought id update the hangout


If I check your journal will there be a full breakdown of this session!?


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> If I check your journal will there be a full breakdown of this session!?


surely it would of been easier to check the journal than to ask the question??????????????????????????????????/


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fvck me there is!! I stand corrected and will rep you if/when I next can


----------



## biglbs

Anyone got some pain killers? fecksake!


----------



## Ginger Ben

biglbs said:


> I have ****ed up my bloody shoulder again after it being ok for years,i knew i should't have done press behind the friggin neck!Bollacks!
> 
> Pain all the way down to forearm-bestard!
> 
> Rant over:cursing:


Ouch nasty. Behind the neck pressing just ain't right. Always feels like something is going to snap when I've done it. Never again, same goes for upright rows, fvck them too.


----------



## Fatstuff

Lol, thats no 1 on my list of pointless exercise!!


----------



## biglbs

Ginger Ben said:


> Ouch nasty. Behind the neck pressing just ain't right. Always feels like something is going to snap when I've done it. Never again, same goes for upright rows, fvck them too.


Feckin never again i remember sayin 7 years ago!

Upright rows i love and they build mass real good,my shoulders turn bright purple on them!

I shall go to bed and repeat i am a cnut 200 times whilst hitting my head with a pan!

Fatty do you remember them then?


----------



## Ginger Ben

biglbs said:


> Feckin never again i remember sayin 7 years ago!
> 
> Upright rows i love and they build mass real good,my shoulders turn bright purple on them!
> 
> *I shall go to bed and repeat i am a cnut 200 times whilst hitting my head with a pan!*
> 
> Fatty do you remember them then?


Lol enjoy!


----------



## biglbs

Hay i have good rep power,did you see the newby light up?

It's majiiiiiiic i likeeeey that!


----------



## Breda

Upright rows on a cable machine (stirrup attachment) palms facing away from each other takes a lot of strain of the joints and keeps it in the traps and delts


----------



## Fatstuff

i used to do upright rows, in my opinion its better to go heavy with than to try and use a full ROM up to your chin as that is where it ruins your shoulders.


----------



## Fatstuff

biglbs said:


> Feckin never again i remember sayin 7 years ago!
> 
> Upright rows i love and they build mass real good,my shoulders turn bright purple on them!
> 
> I shall go to bed and repeat i am a cnut 200 times whilst hitting my head with a pan!
> 
> Fatty do you remember them then?


i think its safe to say i have never been able to do them, but cant see why you would lol, just do it heavier and in front


----------



## biglbs

Breda said:


> Upright rows on a cable machine (stirrup attachment) palms facing away from each other takes a lot of strain of the joints and keeps it in the traps and delts


Nice one buddy,i do similar by using ez bar!

Your spot on it does help a lot


----------



## biglbs

Fatstuff said:


> i think its safe to say i have never been able to do them, but cant see why you would lol, just do it heavier and in front


'Cause i am old school baby!


----------



## TELBOR

Both "virgin" pecs jabbed.

That is all x


----------



## Fatstuff

get in there, how did u find it?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> Upright rows on a cable machine (stirrup attachment) palms facing away from each other takes a lot of strain of the joints and keeps it in the traps and delts


Might try that as they do build good mass. Fvck my anterior delts up using bars though.


----------



## Ginger Ben

biglbs said:


> Hay i have good rep power,did you see the newby light up?
> 
> It's majiiiiiiic i likeeeey that!


Nice one. It's more fun turning a troll red though! Haha


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> Might try that as they do build good mass. Fvck my anterior delts up using bars though.


lol, whats wrong with front delts u technical soundin bastard:lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Fatstuff said:


> get in there, how did u find it?


Easy, sent Ben the pulp fiction pic!

But it was pain free, went in to inner pec on both, brought arm up slightly to hit full spot and in it went. Wrapped up with 50 press ups to get it flowing :thumb:


----------



## Fatstuff

R0BR0ID said:


> Easy, sent Ben the pulp fiction pic!
> 
> But it was pain free, went in to inner pec on both, brought arm up slightly to hit full spot and in it went. Wrapped up with 50 press ups to get it flowing :thumb:


u use orange 1 inch?


----------



## TELBOR

Fatstuff said:


> u use orange 1 inch?


Yes mate


----------



## Breda

R0BR0ID:2920691 said:


> Both "virgin" pecs jabbed.
> 
> That is all x


Get in... Did you hit your sternum you pigeon chested cnuts


----------



## Fatstuff

Breda said:


> Get in... Did you hit your sternum


sternum eh, whats wrong with breastbone

sorry bein a pernickety bastard today


----------



## TELBOR

Breda said:


> Get in... Did you hit your sternum you pigeon chested cnuts


Yes, HELP ME! :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BR0ID said:


> Easy, sent Ben the pulp fiction pic!
> 
> But it was pain free, went in to inner pec on both, brought arm up slightly to hit full spot and in it went. Wrapped up with 50 press ups to get it flowing :thumb:


Not sure the nipple tassels were required though..... :whistling:


----------



## Fatstuff

R0BR0ID said:


> Yes, HELP ME! :lol:


do they do a half inch? :rolleye:


----------



## Breda

Thanks for the pictures Rob pmsl

Looks pretty simple tbh


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Not sure the nipple tassels were required though..... :whistling:


That was for you, just pinged them Brenda too 

Gonna try tri's again next time!


----------



## Fatstuff

repped u all because im feeling festive - except big lobes, i cant rep u


----------



## TELBOR

Breda said:


> Thanks for the pictures Rob pmsl
> 
> Looks pretty simple tbh


Very simple.

Another site down :thumb:


----------



## Fatstuff

im too scared to jab anywhere else


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> repped u all because im feeling festive - except big lobes, i cant rep u


Ah thanks mate. Happy Friday festivities!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> im too scared to jab anywhere else


X2 lol


----------



## TELBOR

Fatstuff said:


> im too scared to jab anywhere else


Quad man??


----------



## Fatstuff

most definitely, 2ml in each leg, once a week


----------



## Breda

Ginger [URL=Ben:2920695]Ben:2920695[/URL] said:


> Might try that as they do build good mass. Fvck my anterior delts up using bars though.


I think its an over looked exercise mate I always do upright rows love em. Even if you do the motion now with the hairy side of your hands facing each other you can see it works


----------



## TELBOR

Fatstuff said:


> most definitely, 2ml in each leg, once a week


All as good as each other, i just like to try sh1t :lol:

Lats seems interesting to try, i'm lean enough to get away with a 1" orange too.... i think


----------



## Breda

Thanks fatstuff I will repay the rep once I'm able to... You too gingerstuff

And x3 for bein 2 scared to jab else where


----------



## Ginger Ben

I may use pecs on my cruise as will only be 0.5ml e10d. That's right I said cruise


----------



## Fatstuff

i am considering pecs as i like to be able to use 2 hands to jab, i think pecs are a good idea, whats the complications in them rob do u know, or just stick it and see?


----------



## Breda

R0BR0ID:2920768 said:


> All as good as each other, i just like to try sh1t :lol:
> 
> Lats seems interesting to try, i'm lean enough to get away with a 1" orange too.... i think


Lars must be quite awkward tho


----------



## Fatstuff

I dont give to receive breda  although i will on this occasion


----------



## TELBOR

Breda said:


> Thanks fatstuff I will repay the rep once I'm able to... You too gingerstuff
> 
> And x3 for bein 2 scared to jab else where


X2 for the reps Fatstuff (much needed pmsl)

Tried to return but gotta spread the butter, so Ben and Breda got some 

So all 3 of you will only do Quads...... try somewhere else ya daft sods! :lol:


----------



## Fatstuff

Breda said:


> Lars must be quite awkward tho


lats could be a b1tch as well (yep, pernickety i know)


----------



## biglbs

I cannot rep you either!Got the others!

love fest good idea fatts!


----------



## Fatstuff

Love fest sounds a bit erm.,..


----------



## biglbs

Fatstuff said:


> Love fest sounds a bit erm.,..


Ok bright spark,say it! :tongue:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> i am considering pecs as i like to be able to use 2 hands to jab, i think pecs are a good idea, whats the complications in them rob do u know, or just stick it and see?


Stabbing yourself in the fvcking heart would be one complication I imagine!


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> I may use pecs on my cruise as will only be 0.5ml e10d. That's right I said cruise


Do it! Very easy mate. God if i can do it then you lot should pi55 it!



Fatstuff said:


> i am considering pecs as i like to be able to use 2 hands to jab, i think pecs are a good idea, whats the complications in them rob do u know, or just stick it and see?


Both hands are free so its simple mate, pretty much pin, aspirate and push it in! I believe the most common site on pec is the upper part level with your arm pit.

But i haven't got much of a chest :lol: So inner seemed best for me.



Breda said:


> Lars must be quite awkward tho


Agreed, just had quick reach around and seems i could do it..... i'll keep you posted


----------



## Ginger Ben

We need to train our bitches to pin properly this is your challenge should you choose to accept it.


----------



## Fatstuff

Lol Ben, we are like the anti pct squad, not one of us want to come off!


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> We need to train our bitches to pin properly this is your challenge should you choose to accept it.


Sub Q


----------



## Breda

R0BR0ID:2920782 said:


> X2 for the reps Fatstuff (much needed pmsl)
> 
> Tried to return but gotta spread the butter, so Ben and Breda got some
> 
> So all 3 of you will only do Quads...... try somewhere else ya daft sods! :lol:


Will repay when I can but thanks for your measly reps anyway

If I was to try anywhere else it would be chest... Possibly forearms


----------



## biglbs

Years ago we only used green pins--hard to believe now a?


----------



## Breda

Fatstuff:2920783 said:


> lats could be a b1tch as well (yep, pernickety i know)


The word is Bitch... I know pernickety


----------



## TELBOR

Breda said:


> Will repay when I can but thanks for your measly reps anyway
> 
> If I was to try anywhere else it would be chest... Possibly forearms


Ha! Thanks 

Forearms pmsl :lol:

You'd love Delts mate, nice bit of oil on them and a boulder session they look awesome!


----------



## Fatstuff

Breda said:


> The word is Bitch... I know pernickety


lol i always forget thats not a swear word  I tip my hat to your sir


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:



> Lol Ben, we are like the anti pct squad, not one of us want to come off!


No not interested at all for a few more months yet, well make that end of the year....


----------



## Ginger Ben

biglbs said:


> Years ago we only used green pins--hard to believe now a?


You sound like that old cnut Luther! Difference being you've been in a gym


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> You sound like that old cnut Luther! Difference being you've been in a gym


yeah, to get a sunbed


----------



## biglbs

Ginger Ben said:


> You sound like that old cnut Luther! Difference being you've been in a gym


Cnut yes,old feck off!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> yeah, to get a sunbed


And letch outside the aerobics studio


----------



## Ginger Ben

biglbs said:


> Cnut yes,old feck off!


Lol


----------



## biglbs

Fatstuff said:


> yeah, to get a sunbed


My last training partner was as black as soot,i looked ill when i trained with him and got sick of being called honkywhite!


----------



## TELBOR

biglbs said:


> My last training partner was as black as soot,i looked ill when i trained with him and got sick of being called honkywhite!


Well there's you new username - please request a change honkywhite


----------



## Breda

Honkywhite the reps will be returned in due course


----------



## Fatstuff

off to bed ppl, got to gets my beauty sleep night allllllllllllllll


----------



## biglbs

Fatstuff said:


> off to bed ppl, got to gets my beauty sleep night allllllllllllllll


Night night fatcnut


----------



## TELBOR

Fatstuff said:


> off to bed ppl, got to gets my beauty sleep night allllllllllllllll


You need it!

Night Stan


----------



## Ginger Ben

I may take my leave as well. Have a good one all, been a pleasure as always


----------



## biglbs

You guys are so kind!

When we trained and it was feckin hot,i used to tell him he was melting,one day i took chock shake in and put on his towel,he laughed so much he could'nt train for half an hour,a diamond my mate "two scoops!"

Not gonna tell you how he got honkeywhite back though:no:


----------



## biglbs

Laters folks got a little sweety(daughter)to entertain tomoz!


----------



## biglbs

Morning campers,lived through another sleep,haha!


----------



## TELBOR

biglbs said:


> Morning campers,lived through another sleep,haha!


Always a bonus to wake up 

Morning !!


----------



## Fatstuff

R0BR0ID said:


> Always a bonus to wake up
> 
> Morning !!


At his age it is lol


----------



## TELBOR

Fatstuff said:


> At his age it is lol


He's only 29 mate :lol:


----------



## Fatstuff

R0BR0ID said:


> He's only 29 mate :lol:


Fcuk me, he was an early starter when he had his daughter who's now 19


----------



## Ginger Ben

10 hours kip! Happy days


----------



## TELBOR

Fatstuff said:


> Fcuk me, he was an early starter when he had his daughter who's now 19


19 months :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> 10 hours kip! Happy days


Lucky sod!

Two frickin' toddlers up all night barfing here 

Least it got me out of bed for work! Done at 12 today :thumb:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Ah gutted mate they alright now or you left them spewing with the Mrs?

Still nice early finish. Fvck

Working weekends guess being a desk jockey does have some advantages!

Off to stunning Basingstoke this arvo to do some admin then meeting my mate to check out the new gym and getting some grub. Should be a good day all in.

Going to try this recovery week plan that biglobes has suggested but I may go to the gym twice this week on Tuesday then Friday do a light upper body session and a light lower body session then rest until the following Monday then is balls out oxy fueled gym assault time!!


----------



## Breda

Morning cnuts p!ssed because I stayed up 2 watch the Arnold Classics and it was th fcukin womens nights...


----------



## Breda

Ginger [URL=Ben:2921304]Ben:2921304[/URL] said:


> Ah gutted mate they alright now or you left them spewing with the Mrs?
> 
> Still nice early finish. Fvck
> 
> Working weekends guess being a desk jockey does have some advantages!
> 
> Off to stunning Basingstoke this arvo to do some admin then meeting my mate to check out the new gym and getting some grub. Should be a good day all in.
> 
> Going to try this recovery week plan that biglobes has suggested but I may go to the gym twice this week on Tuesday then Friday do a light upper body session and a light lower body session then rest until the following Monday then is balls out oxy fueled gym assault time!!


I do like biglbs plan also will give it a bash before I start my cruise


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> Morning cnuts p!ssed because I stayed up 2 watch the Arnold Classics and it was th fcukin womens nights...


Bet you had a crafty tug though! 

Was that a webcast? Got the link for the men's and when's it on?


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> Bet you had a crafty tug though!
> 
> Was that a webcast? Got the link for the men's and when's it on?


Why? Do u fancy a crafty tug!!! Boooya!!!


----------



## Breda

Ginger [URL=Ben:2921393]Ben:2921393[/URL] said:


> Bet you had a crafty tug though!
> 
> Was that a webcast? Got the link for the men's and when's it on?


Couldnt have a ghost [email protected] cos I was liein next to a girl... Was boring as fcuk tho to be fair.

Men's is on tonight and the stream link is on here somewhere I'll see if u can find it


----------



## Breda

Here you go chaps

http://streaming.bodybuilding.com/20...ast/?mcid=face


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> Here you go chaps
> 
> http://streaming.bodybuilding.com/20...ast/?mcid=face


Nice work mate. Cheers


----------



## biglbs

Oi,oi sorry i needed some more sleep-age ya see!

Nah Been out all day with Mia my little angel(3yrs),i have two older boys 19yrs and 22 years and a grandaughter too!(3yrs) 

It is an upset when they are ill is'nt it guys-does your head in! :thumbdown:

Worth pointing out Ben, my plan will not work done any other way as Cns will not forgive you in time--it's a rest remember! :thumbdown:

I have to service Zimmer frame later-suppose you lot are out on tiles again?


----------



## biglbs

Breda said:


> Morning cnuts p!ssed because I stayed up 2 watch the Arnold Classics and it was th fcukin womens nights...


Pmsl!


----------



## Ginger Ben

biglbs said:


> Oi,oi sorry i needed some more sleep-age ya see!
> 
> Nah Been out all day with Mia my little angel(3yrs),i have two older boys 19yrs and 22 years and a grandaughter too!(3yrs)
> 
> It is an upset when they are ill is'nt it guys-does your head in! :thumbdown:
> 
> Worth pointing out Ben, my plan will not work done any other way as Cns will not forgive you in time--it's a rest remember! :thumbdown:
> 
> I have to service Zimmer frame later-suppose you lot are out on tiles again?


As much as it will pain me I will follow your plan to the letter. Going to be a boring week 

Hopefully the following week will be all the better for it though!


----------



## Breda

where the fcuk you been all day. wifey had you stationed in the kitchen


----------



## biglbs

Ginger Ben said:


> As much as it will pain me I will follow your plan to the letter. Going to be a boring week
> 
> Hopefully the following week will be all the better for it though!


You watch and have reps too if i can!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> where the fcuk you been all day. wifey had you stationed in the kitchen


Been out bro, lunch met some mates, checked out what will be my new gym when I move out of London in two weeks. It's fvcking immense! Well happy, probably better than my current one and half the price. Cha ching! 

What you been up to breadcrumb?


----------



## Ginger Ben

biglbs said:


> You watch and have reps too if i can!


I shall bestow you with mana from above if it works really well. Failing that then reps aplenty


----------



## biglbs

Right sed fred crumbs?


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


> Been out bro, lunch met some mates, checked out what will be my new gym when I move out of London in two weeks. It's fvcking immense! Well happy, probably better than my current one and half the price. Cha ching!
> 
> What you been up to breadcrumb?


Nice nice!!! is it a hardcore gym or more of a chain kinda thing

Mate i've eaten sh!te food, stayed in bed and had sex.. its been a rough weekend


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> Nice nice!!! is it a hardcore gym or more of a chain kinda thing
> 
> Mate i've eaten sh!te food, stayed in bed and had sex.. its been a rough weekend


It's a council sports centre but they have a serious amount of kit. Free weights room is separate area and pretty rough and ready. Got 3 power racks, 2 half racks, smith, all sorts of plate loaded stuff and db's up to 70kg. Will keep me busy for a long time!

Pmsl sounds rough mate you must be exhausted!


----------



## Breda

Ginger [URL=Ben:2923378]Ben:2923378[/URL] said:


> It's a council sports centre but they have a serious amount of kit. Free weights room is separate area and pretty rough and ready. Got 3 power racks, 2 half racks, smith, all sorts of plate loaded stuff and db's up to 70kg. Will keep me busy for a long time!
> 
> Pmsl sounds rough mate you must be exhausted!


Sounds like a good establishment bro... It'll be a while before you're ready for the 70s. At least you know you won't be outgrowing that place any time soon

I hate gettin to know ppl in a new gym tho... Don't embarrass yourself on the 1st day


----------



## biglbs

Breda said:


> Nice nice!!! is it a hardcore gym or more of a chain kinda thing
> 
> Mate i've eaten sh!te food, stayed in bed and had sex.. its been a rough weekend


sex you feck


----------



## Breda

biglbs:2923440 said:


> sex you feck


Yes sir... Something you may not have experienced since your 20's


----------



## TELBOR

Breda said:


> Yes sir... Something you may not have experienced since your 20's


You mean since 'the 20's' 

He had sex in black and white he's that old :lol:


----------



## biglbs

Breda said:


> Yes sir... Something you may not have experienced since your 20's


3 yrs old mate,my girl x


----------



## biglbs

R0BR0ID said:


> You mean since 'the 20's'
> 
> He had sex in black and white he's that old :lol:


sorry


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> Sounds like a good establishment bro... It'll be a while before you're ready for the 70s. At least you know you won't be outgrowing that place any time soon
> 
> I hate gettin to know ppl in a new gym tho... Don't embarrass yourself on the 1st day


Oh yeah those cnuts are a while away yet! I'll be db rowing them soon enough as the 60's are easy but won't be pressing them for a while!

Fvck that, I don't know anybody in my

current gym let alone the new one! 

I'll try not to get stuck under 60kg on the decline though and have to squeak for help like the poor bloke I had to 'rescue' last week! Pmsl.


----------



## Breda

R0BR0ID:2923463 said:


> You mean since 'the 20's'
> 
> He had sex in black and white he's that old :lol:


The cnut is so old he considers a hairy minged lady in a petit coat pornography


----------



## biglbs

biglbs said:


> sorry


Not being stroppy--**** i am pizzed ;may have come over wrong!

nah feck it!


----------



## biglbs

Breda said:


> The cnut is so old he considers a hairy minged lady in a petit coat pornography


Your dead right but,i do love sheep!


----------



## TELBOR

Breda said:


> The cnut is so old he considers a hairy minged lady in a petit coat pornography


What's wrong with that :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> The cnut is so old he considers a hairy minged lady in a petit coat pornography


Talking of which anybody know how Luther is the skinny cnut?


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BR0ID said:


> What's wrong with that :lol:


You can't see the minge


----------



## Breda

biglbs:2923476 said:


> 30 yrs old mate,my girl x


Exactly bro


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Talking of which anybody know how Luther is the skinny cnut?


Probably tearing up the parish as we speak!

Cruising round, Roof down, Hits of the 80's on and his favourite hawaii style shirt on :lol:


----------



## biglbs

Breda said:


> The cnut is so old he considers a hairy minged lady in a petit coat pornography


Hay you plick could sort it out if you can deal with being fooked up totaly!lol hehe ect.haha


----------



## Breda

Ginger [URL=Ben:2923514]Ben:2923514[/URL] said:


> Talking of which anybody know how Luther is the skinny cnut?


Probably staring at an empty vial and crying into a plate of dry chicken and rice wondering where it all went wrong


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BR0ID said:


> Probably tearing up the parish as we speak!
> 
> Cruising round, Roof down, Hits of the 80's on and his favourite hawaii style shirt on :lol:


Pmsl like Ian McShane in Lovejoy!


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Pmsl like Ian McShane in Lovejoy!


Exactly!

If he's not doing that I'll go with what Breda says


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> Probably staring at an empty vial and crying into a plate of dry chicken and rice wondering where it all went wrong


Lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BR0ID said:


> Exactly!
> 
> If he's not doing that I'll go with what Breda says


Lol poor old sod. He's probably sacked it off and is in the pub necking his 6th Guinness and pork scratchings. Will be the most weight he's put on all cycle.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol poor old sod. He's probably sacked it off and is in the pub necking his 6th Guinness and pork scratchings. Will be the most weight he's put on all cycle.


He'll be necking the local whore :lol:

Pmsl! Yeah he'll bang 1lb on then have a big black iron sh1t in the morning and be down 4lb


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BR0ID said:


> He'll be necking the local whore :lol:
> 
> Pmsl! Yeah he'll bang 1lb on then have a big black iron sh1t in the morning and be down 4lb


Is she a tranny? He likes them.....


----------



## biglbs

Ginger Ben said:


> Is she a tranny? He likes them.....


Nasty ------brrrrrr i thought only Breda used them!


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Is she a tranny? He likes them.....


Is HE a tranny you mean :lol:

He might as well just bang 100mg of dbol ED for 6 weeks to at least look the part


----------



## biglbs

HAY FECK!only jokin but i cannot help pullin little peckers breda?


----------



## biglbs

Ginger Ben said:


> Oh yeah those cnuts are a while away yet! I'll be db rowing them soon enough as the 60's are easy but won't be pressing them for a while!
> 
> Fvck that, I don't know anybody in my
> 
> current gym let alone the new one!
> 
> I'll try not to get stuck under 60kg on the decline though and have to squeak for help like the poor bloke I had to 'rescue' last week! Pmsl.


It Was you realy- i heard

and photo's on the way!


----------



## Ginger Ben

I can't eat properly at weekends 

Had two power shakes today (1 with no oats) and a 5 sausage wholemeal baguette! Was lovely but not really ideal. Got roast pork for dinner 

Will eat a load of eggs in-between.


----------



## Breda

Ginger [URL=Ben:2924313]Ben:2924313[/URL] said:


> I can't eat properly at weekends
> 
> Had two power shakes today (1 with no oats) and a 5 sausage wholemeal baguette! Was lovely but not really ideal. Got roast pork for dinner
> 
> Will eat a load of eggs in-between.


Fcuk me bro you're doin well all I've had is a snickers duo pmsl... I'll make up for it later


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> Fcuk me bro you're doin well all I've had is a snickers duo pmsl... I'll make up for it later


Lol not even a kfc?? Honestly and you wonder why we question your ethnicity! Pmsl.

How are you not totally starving?


----------



## Breda

Ginger [URL=Ben:2924340]Ben:2924340[/URL] said:


> Lol not even a kfc?? Honestly and you wonder why we question your ethnicity! Pmsl.
> 
> How are you not totally starving?


Bro I could murder a KFC right now been travelling since 11 decided to pop in the gym on the way home and do a bit of semi fasted cardio... Make the most of my starvation but My belly is burnin tho


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> Bro I could murder a KFC right now been travelling since 11 decided to pop in the gym on the way home and do a bit of semi fasted cardio... Make the most of my starvation but My belly is burnin tho


The things we do for love eh? 

That's a good plan. Make sure you eat like a man possessed later though.


----------



## Breda

Ben you can kiss my ass the L word is not in my vocabulary 

I smashin the calories in later don't you worry


----------



## Queenie

Breda said:


> Ben you can kiss my ass the L word is not in my vocabulary
> 
> I smashin the calories in later don't you worry


Lies, you love her  I bet you lay petals on the bed for her and everything you romantic cvnt x x


----------



## Fatstuff

Can I get an invite Breda??


----------



## Breda

RXQueenie:2924455 said:


> Lies, you love her  I bet you lay petals on the bed for her and everything you romantic cvnt x x


The only thing I lay on the bed is her body before I tap it to heaven and back and if by romantic you mean cummin in her face then guilty as charged  xx



Fatstuff:2924468 said:


> Can I get an invite Breda??


No


----------



## Fatstuff

No?? I get it, personal quiet little do?? Thought of any decent honeymoon destinations?


----------



## biglbs

Fatstuff said:


> No?? I get it, personal quiet little do?? Thought of any decent honeymoon destinations?


Your kfc will be more expensive soon as storms have wrecked the kfc Hq!


----------



## Breda

Fatstuff:2924560 said:


> No?? I get it, personal quiet little do?? Thought of any decent honeymoon destinations?


No because its not happening and even if it did you still wouldn't be coming because you'd eat all the KFC

Furthermore I will leave it to her to decide the honeymoon destination... I'll just turn up with my flip flops and passport


----------



## Queenie

Breda said:


> The only thing I lay on the bed is her body before I tap it to heaven and back and if by romantic you mean cummin in her face then guilty as charged  xx
> 
> No


Awwwww.... I wish I had a man as 'romantic' as that 

Does she bring u tea and toast in bed? And iron your socks? X x


----------



## biglbs

Breda said:


> No because its not happening and even if it did you still wouldn't be coming because you'd eat all the KFC
> 
> Furthermore I will leave it to her to decide the honeymoon destination... I'll just turn up with my flip flops and passport


I always think off Lee Evans holliday sketch when flip flaps are mentioned now lol

Two one legged men were in the shoe shop the other day and tried to buy a pair of flip flip's! :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> Ben you can kiss my ass the L word is not in my vocabulary
> 
> I smashin the calories in later don't you worry


Pmsl course it isn't that's why you travel half way across the country, sacrificing your gains with poor food just to get your end wet.......


----------



## Breda

RXQueenie:2924592 said:


> Awwwww.... I wish I had a man as 'romantic' as that
> 
> Does she bring u tea and toast in bed? And iron your socks? X x


Men like me a few and far between Queenie

She brings all my food and irons all my clothes.. shes well trained :lol: xx


----------



## Queenie

Breda said:


> Men like me a few and far between Queenie
> 
> She brings all my food and irons all my clothes.. shes well trained :lol: xx


She's definitely a keeper! X x


----------



## Ginger Ben

RXQueenie said:


> She's definitely a blow up doll X x


This is probably true


----------



## Breda

Ginger [URL=Ben:2924638]Ben:2924638[/URL] said:


> Pmsl course it isn't that's why you travel half way across the country, sacrificing your gains with poor food just to get your end wet.......


Pmsl you can blame that on the test


----------



## Queenie

Ginger Ben said:


> This is probably true


Pmsl!!!!! X x


----------



## Ginger Ben

Roast pork nearly in the oven!!


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Roast pork nearly in the oven!!


Can't be that big! :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BR0ID said:


> Can't be that big! :lol:


lol, muppet! Had to catch it first! :laugh:


----------



## biglbs

Ginger Ben said:


> Roast pork nearly in the oven!!


It's not roast till it's cooked though?!


----------



## Ginger Ben

biglbs said:


> It's not roast till it's cooked though?!


Alright Mr picky! :laugh:

Half roasted pork now in the oven! :thumbup1:


----------



## Queenie

I would literally kill for a roast potato right now!! X x


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> lol, muppet! Had to catch it first! :laugh:


In Wandsworth?!

Bet you got the butler to do it :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

RXQueenie said:


> I would literally kill for a roast potato right now!! X x


Roasted in lard too! God it's bad but sooo good!


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BR0ID said:


> In Wandsworth?!
> 
> Bet you got the butler to do it :lol:


Gamekeeper mate come on!


----------



## Queenie

Ginger Ben said:


> Roasted in lard too! God it's bad but sooo good!


Hmm.... I'll just sit here with my protein shake  x x


----------



## biglbs

Ginger Ben said:


> Roasted in lard too! God it's bad but sooo good!


Roast pig is the best!

You tried a cheap cut called hand of pork? it's a fiver and well nice slow cooked! :tongue:


----------



## TELBOR

biglbs said:


> Roast pig is the best!
> 
> You tried a cheap cut called hand of pork? it's a fiver and well nice slow cooked! :tongue:


Next you'll be saying eyes of a newt are nice!? :lol: :lol:


----------



## biglbs

R0BR0ID said:


> Next you'll be saying eyes of a newt are nice!? :lol: :lol:


You tried them mate-?i hear eyes pop as you eat them mmmmmm:thumb:


----------



## TELBOR

biglbs said:


> You tried them mate-?i hear eyes pop as you eat them mmmmmm:thumb:


Yes mate, throw them in my shakes!

Lovely


----------



## biglbs

R0BR0ID said:


> Yes mate, throw them in my shakes!
> 
> Lovely


The opticle fibres get stuck in teeth though and make worse cling-ons! :turned:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Should have got a bigger lump of pig that didn't last long 

Was good though

Followed up with 300g Greek yoghurt and a large scoop of Pro Tein


----------



## Fatstuff

mrs has cooked 2kg of gammon in coke, she has absolutely nailed it, i ate about 600g with my dinner today, there is still a fat lump left!! will be demolishing that tomorrow!! pigs are great creatures

I notice ur having a rest week, liberating isnt it sometimes, u can get more things done while giving ur ginger knackers a rest. Will u be imbibing any particular beverage of your fancy during your time off? i seem to have really cut down on the beer, i used to have regimented thursday pi55 ups but i cant even be assed with that any more!!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> mrs has cooked 2kg of gammon in coke, she has absolutely nailed it, i ate about 600g with my dinner today, there is still a fat lump left!! will be demolishing that tomorrow!! pigs are great creatures
> 
> I notice ur having a rest week, liberating isnt it sometimes, u can get more things done while giving ur ginger knackers a rest. Will u be imbibing any particular beverage of your fancy during your time off? i seem to have really cut down on the beer, i used to have regimented thursday pi55 ups but i cant even be assed with that any more!!!


Pig is best. Pulled pork, ribs etc mmmmm

Must try gammon in coke, can you use diet? 

Week off the gym only mate, diet won't change so no binges or boozing.....well Friday will be a pi55 up as it's our leaving party from London but that's it.

I've gone off casual drinking now. I'm an all or nothing guy it seems. 

Looking forward to getting to the new gym looks great.


----------



## Fatstuff

U can use diet mate, but u need to cover it in honey and sugar and then bake it for a bit after so it's not massively healthy- I would never use the juice for sauce or gravy tho lol it's just sugar salt and fat - that's just pushing it lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> U can use diet mate, but u need to cover it in honey and sugar and then bake it for a bit after so it's not massively healthy- I would never use the juice for sauce or gravy tho lol it's just sugar salt and fat - that's just pushing it lol


lol, yes the juice would be a bit counter productive!

So no gym this morning, still feeling tired and a bit work out. Guess I haven't had the usual dose of stims on a Monday morning that I'm used to with my PWO. Will be going tomorrow to do 1X30 rep set for each muscle group then 15 mins on the bike to get blood pumping around everything a bit more!

Exercise choice I think will be

Squats

Deadlifts

Seated rows - wide grip

Bench Press - DB's on slight incline

Seated shoulder Press

BW dips

ez bar curls

Thoughts?


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> lol, yes the juice would be a bit counter productive!
> 
> So no gym this morning, still feeling tired and a bit work out. Guess I haven't had the usual dose of stims on a Monday morning that I'm used to with my PWO. Will be going tomorrow to do 1X30 rep set for each muscle group then 15 mins on the bike to get blood pumping around everything a bit more!
> 
> Exercise choice I think will be
> 
> Squats
> 
> Deadlifts
> 
> Seated rows - wide grip
> 
> Bench Press - DB's on slight incline
> 
> Seated shoulder Press
> 
> BW dips
> 
> ez bar curls
> 
> Thoughts?


Looks good mate :thumb:

Don't for get some ab crunches :lol: :lol:

Do stims still work on you benjamin!? Are you still on Craze.....


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BR0ID said:


> Looks good mate :thumb:
> 
> Don't for get some ab crunches :lol: :lol:
> 
> Do stims still work on you benjamin!? Are you still on Craze.....


Oh yeah, abs........how do you do those again?? In all (well some) seriousness i am going to start doing DB leg raises in between sets just to make sure core is getting some work as I'm not squatting that much and that only leaves deads which is once a week.

They wake me up for early sessions but don't do much more than that. First time I tried craze I honestly put 10kg on my decline bench for reps. Second time, was good too but after that it was just back to normal again. I have been on stims for a long time with out a proper break though so probably need to lay off them for a while. Might take this week as a starting point and try to stay off them for next few weeks. That or get some halo in... :devil2: :laugh:


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Oh yeah, abs........how do you do those again?? In all (well some) seriousness i am going to start doing DB leg raises in between sets just to make sure core is getting some work as I'm not squatting that much and that only leaves deads which is once a week.
> 
> They wake me up for early sessions but don't do much more than that. First time I tried craze I honestly put 10kg on my decline bench for reps. Second time, was good too but after that it was just back to normal again. I have been on stims for a long time with out a proper break though so probably need to lay off them for a while. Might take this week as a starting point and try to stay off them for next few weeks. That or get some halo in... :devil2: :laugh:


Only ab work I do is when I push a sh1t out!?

I only used to do decline sit ups and twist tbh. Always weighted though, pop a 20kg plate on your chest and just control it on both movements.

Hahaha! Yeah get some Halo, that'll be better than Craze


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> Pig is best. Pulled pork, ribs etc mmmmm
> 
> Must try gammon in coke, can you use diet?
> 
> Week off the gym only mate, diet won't change so no binges or boozing.....well Friday will be a pi55 up as it's our leaving party from London but that's it.
> 
> I've gone off casual drinking now. I'm an all or nothing guy it seems.
> 
> Looking forward to getting to the new gym looks great.


Ok ya. Leaving London party. Champagne cocktails and nibbles ya. Snobby cnut ha


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> Ok ya. Leaving London party. Champagne cocktails and nibbles ya. Snobby cnut ha


C0cks, Tails and Nipples......

:lol: :lol:


----------



## LunaticSamurai

luther1 said:


> Ok ya. Leaving London party. Champagne cocktails and nibbles ya. Snobby cnut ha


They don't allow ginger people to drink champagne it degrades the quality.


----------



## Breda

Ginger [URL=Ben:2926496]Ben:2926496[/URL] said:


> lol, yes the juice would be a bit counter productive!
> 
> So no gym this morning, still feeling tired and a bit work out. Guess I haven't had the usual dose of stims on a Monday morning that I'm used to with my PWO. Will be going tomorrow to do 1X30 rep set for each muscle group then 15 mins on the bike to get blood pumping around everything a bit more!
> 
> Exercise choice I think will be
> 
> Squats
> 
> Deadlifts
> 
> Seated rows - wide grip
> 
> Bench Press - DB's on slight incline
> 
> Seated shoulder Press
> 
> BW dips
> 
> ez bar curls
> 
> Thoughts?


Looks good to me.


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> Ok ya. Leaving London party. Champagne cocktails and nibbles ya. Snobby cnut ha


CU



R0BR0ID said:


> C0cks, Tails and Nipples......
> 
> :lol: :lol:


NT



LunaticSamurai said:


> They don't allow ginger people to drink champagne it degrades the quality.


S

:laugh:



Breda said:


> Looks good to me.


Cheers mate.


----------



## Fatstuff

LOL benjy, why dont u just go to a body pump class instead


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> LOL benjy, why dont u just go to a body pump class instead


fvck off this is serious active rest to refresh my battered CNS not some modified aerobics session with pink db's :lol: :lol:


----------



## Fatstuff

recent ginger ben photo update


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> recent ginger ben photo update
> 
> View attachment 77017


pmsl :laugh:


----------



## Fatstuff

ever heard of inactive rest, its much more enjoyable


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> ever heard of inactive rest, its much more enjoyable


Yes but I'm prepared to give this a go. Last thing I want to do is become an tight muscled, injured wreck of a man....... :whistling: :lol:

I think I need a rest and as boring as it is I have a busy week so it's quite good timing. Signing up to my new gym on Wednesday so I can go there on the 19th before work and not miss any days that week. :thumbup1:


----------



## Fatstuff

get in there, always good finding a good well equipped gym


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> get in there, always good finding a good well equipped gym


Yep, really looking forward to it. My old training buddy is joining too so will have a gym bitch to pass my weights to me now as well 

Should start to see some more progress after a week off and with a half decent partner. Going to anhiliate him though, doesn't know I'm on gear! pmsl!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Food update, so much better when in the office!

Power shake (3 scoops protein, 2 scoops MP oats, 2 tablespoons PB)

6 whole eggs with 65g hot smoked salmon fillet

MP cookie

300g turkey breast with homemade tomato sauce plus carrots, peas, onion, rep pepper, spices etc

Have another 300g turkey with same sauce to have around 4:30

Dinner is steak and veg with some sweet spud wedges and an egg or two

Shake before bed

:thumb:


----------



## biglbs

Ginger Ben said:


> lol, yes the juice would be a bit counter productive!
> 
> So no gym this morning, still feeling tired and a bit work out. Guess I haven't had the usual dose of stims on a Monday morning that I'm used to with my PWO. Will be going tomorrow to do 1X30 rep set for each muscle group then 15 mins on the bike to get blood pumping around everything a bit more!
> 
> Exercise choice I think will be
> 
> Squats
> 
> Deadlifts
> 
> Seated rows - wide grip
> 
> Bench Press - DB's on slight incline
> 
> Seated shoulder Press
> 
> BW dips
> 
> ez bar curls
> 
> Thoughts?


That looks crackin mate!

After make sure you have a real high cal/protein drink to finalise the octain boost--100g protein needed.

Try a hand of pork,it is a very tasty cut when slow cooked foe 5 hours at 130deg last half hour put jar of marmalade over and turn up to 170deg-enjoy £6 feeds 4!


----------



## Ginger Ben

biglbs said:


> That looks crackin mate!
> 
> After make sure you have a real high cal/protein drink to finalise the octain boost--100g protein needed.
> 
> Try a hand of pork,it is a very tasty cut when slow cooked foe 5 hours at 130deg last half hour put jar of marmalade over and turn up to 170deg-enjoy £6 feeds 4!


Nice one, well then that is what I shall do. Will have a 100g protein, 100g carb shake after which is about 800cals so that should be ok. I'll have 6 eggs and some more salmon and a shake about an hour afterwards too so that should be plenty of cals.

I'll look in to that, sounds nice! :thumbup1:


----------



## Fatstuff

how much protein is a 50ml scoop of powder, i always presumed it was a 30g serving (so always count it as 25g protein) but i now have reason to believe i could be slightly out?


----------



## biglbs

Good man!

If you take 3g per day of vit c all week -1g every 8 hrs this too will super charge you ready for resuming the big push- cod liver oil too is great:thumb:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> how much protein is a 50ml scoop of powder, i always presumed it was a 30g serving (so always count it as 25g protein) but i now have reason to believe i could be slightly out?


Depends on your protein and how hard you pack it in but on the basis of a "normal" scoop then the MP stuff I am using is 30g a scoop with 23.25g protein content. BUt I basically measure all my protein at 25g a scoop of actual protein as I always heap them!

MP Total Protein (stats from their site)

Per 60g:2 scoops

Energy: 207.9Kcal

Protein (as-is): 46.5g

Carbohydrates: 2.4g

Fat: 2.1g


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> Depends on your protein and how hard you pack it in but on the basis of a "normal" scoop then the MP stuff I am using is 30g a scoop with 23.25g protein content. BUt I basically measure all my protein at 25g a scoop of actual protein as I always heap them!
> 
> MP Total Protein (stats from their site)
> 
> Per 60g:2 scoops
> 
> Energy: 207.9Kcal
> 
> Protein (as-is): 46.5g
> 
> Carbohydrates: 2.4g
> 
> Fat: 2.1g


so u managed to put all that down and avoid my question completely :rolleye: does 50ml = 30g?


----------



## Ginger Ben

biglbs said:


> Good man!
> 
> If you take 3g per day of vit c all week -1g every 8 hrs this too will super charge you ready for resuming the big push- cod liver oil too is great:thumb:


Cool, I'm on 3g a day of Vit c at the moment anyway to fend off colds and also act as a bit of a natural diuretic. I also supplement with krill oil (1g a day), vit d (4000iu's a day), digestive enzymes (help with bloated stomach from loads of food!) and a basic multi vit as it can't do any harm!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> so u managed to put all that down and avoid my question completely :rolleye: does 50ml = 30g?


lol, yes assuming that you don't hammer it in to the scoop or heap it so much you've actually got one and a half scoops worth in it.

If in doubt, then just weight it once and you'll know.

WHat led you to believe that this might not be the case?


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> lol, yes assuming that you don't hammer it in to the scoop or heap it so much you've actually got one and a half scoops worth in it.
> 
> If in doubt, then just weight it once and you'll know.
> 
> WHat led you to believe that this might not be the case?


lol, cheers mate:lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Ginger Ben said:


> lol, yes assuming that you don't hammer it in to the scoop or heap it so much you've actually got one and a half scoops worth in it.
> 
> If in doubt, then just weight it once and you'll know.
> 
> *WHat led you to believe that this might not be the case?*





Fatstuff said:


> lol, cheers mate:lol:


Ahem cough :huh:


----------



## biglbs

:lol:Start calling fatts -two scoops soon...lol

I bow to that Ben that is spot on!

Just had memory jurked on samuri thread!

30 mg d/bol b4 training---that i can do---levels stay down in bloods far better,only 3 days per week is good for me-i think! :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

biglbs said:


> :lol:Start calling fatts -two scoops soon...lol
> 
> I bow to that Ben that is spot on!
> 
> Just had memory jurked on samuri thread!
> 
> 30 mg d/bol b4 training---that i can do---levels stay down in bloods far better,only 3 days per week is good for me-i think! :lol:


Sounds good mate, bit of pre training dbol. Should give you a bit of a boost without putting too much strain on you. How about tbol? Might not kick in quick enough though for just PWO


----------



## TELBOR

biglbs said:


> :lol:Start calling fatts -two scoops soon...lol
> 
> I bow to that Ben that is spot on!
> 
> Just had memory jurked on samuri thread!
> 
> 30 mg d/bol b4 training---that i can do---levels stay down in bloods far better,only 3 days per week is good for me-i think! :lol:


Do it!

No end of people use dbol as a supplement instead of cycling it.

Providing its timed right and the trainings all good it will certainly work :thumb:


----------



## biglbs

It was'nt unil i saw it on that thread that i had even thought about it!

Gettin old see- i have forgot more than many know and then a moment of clarity arrives and saves me from numpty land!

That is what i am gonna do,gotta lose a bit more lbs yet then will crack some down me!

Thanks guys for the little push-its's needed sometimes!


----------



## Ginger Ben

biglbs said:


> It was'nt unil i saw it on that thread that i had even thought about it!
> 
> Gettin old see- i have forgot more than many know and then a moment of clarity arrives and saves me from numpty land!
> 
> That is what i am gonna do,gotta lose a bit more lbs yet then will crack some down me!
> 
> Thanks guys for the little push-its's needed sometimes!


Good plan mate, nice to have something to aim for or look forward to. Little goals along the way are important I think.

What sort of training do you follow in terms of split etc?


----------



## biglbs

It is very important as you say and keeps motivation high.

My training evolved into instict training over the years and i use some random methods along with established,however i favour pyramid style sets,power work and long drop sets mainly.

I have just recently added in a freaky back one--try it,but make sure you have done all other back moves first!(i do two other movements each Hit)

I load the seated lat pull machine(the type you lean against on chest)With max load i can move plus 20 k and then;

Pull it as far as i can four times,(if you can do a whole one it is too light)

 take off the 20 k and pull 1 or 2 full range-failure

working my way down till i cannot move any more than 30k with partials at end.------Done and stretch! This may total 25reps in all.

I often do 2 sets of the first overload sets before taking any off.

It is a form of Hit as you are aware but extreme and busts fibres to pieces!

I,cannot train legs for another 6 weeks due to busted leg!

So i do this at moment;

Chest/tri monday

back/bi weds

shoulders and then pump through of lactic acids to chest/back 1x 30 reps multi as your doing this week.

I would normaly do legs monday, tue off ,shoulders and calves weds ,back and bi thurs ,chest and tri friday

I never train weekends.If i need it i will change things to suit my aches/recovery.


----------



## Ginger Ben

biglbs said:


> It is very important as you say and keeps motivation high.
> 
> My training evolved into instict training over the years and i use some random methods along with established,however i favour pyramid style sets,power work and long drop sets mainly.
> 
> I have just recently added in a freaky back one--try it,but make sure you have done all other back moves first!(i do two other movements each Hit)
> 
> I load the seated lat pull machine(the type you lean against on chest)With max load i can move plus 20 k and then;
> 
> Pull it as far as i can four times,(if you can do a whole one it is too light)
> 
> take off the 20 k and pull 1 or 2 full range-failure
> 
> working my way down till i cannot move any more than 30k with partials at end.------Done and stretch! This may total 25reps in all.
> 
> I often do 2 sets of the first overload sets before taking any off.
> 
> It is a form of Hit as you are aware but extreme and busts fibres to pieces!
> 
> I,cannot train legs for another 6 weeks due to busted leg!
> 
> So i do this at moment;
> 
> Chest/tri monday
> 
> back/bi weds
> 
> shoulders and then pump through of lactic acids to chest/back 1x 30 reps multi as your doing this week.
> 
> I would normaly do legs monday, tue off ,shoulders and calves weds ,back and bi thurs ,chest and tri friday
> 
> I never train weekends.If i need it i will change things to suit my aches/recovery.


Your back exercise sounds a bit like what I do but I don't do the above maximum reps to start. I like that idea! :thumbup1:

I tend to do a lot of pyramiding and also giant drop sets as well to really fvck things up at the end of a session. Nothing better than trying to row 40kg and struggling!


----------



## flinty90

You tiny cnuts still blurting about trying to grow muscles i see lol x


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> You tiny cnuts still blurting about trying to grow muscles i see lol x


You look like a young "colonel" from KfC WITH THAT BEARD! :cool2:


----------



## biglbs

Ginger Ben said:


> Your back exercise sounds a bit like what I do but I don't do the above maximum reps to start. I like that idea! :thumbup1:
> 
> I tend to do a lot of pyramiding and also giant drop sets as well to really fvck things up at the end of a session. Nothing better than trying to row 40kg and struggling!


That will be why you need Cns rest buddy!

It's the best though a?


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> You tiny cnuts still blurting about trying to grow muscles i see lol x


Alright you cnut! I would say it's good to see you back but I'd be lying. :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

biglbs said:


> That will be why you need Cns rest buddy!
> 
> It's the best though a?


Yeah, does the job but I think you're right. I've hit it hard non stop for a few months now. :yawn:


----------



## biglbs

Flinty sponser of fatts!


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Alright you cnut! I would say it's good to see you back but I'd be lying. :lol:


You seem to have me confused with someone that gives a fcuk about what a skinny ginger cnut thinks xx


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> Flinty sponser of fatts!


Hey mate that kebab in your avi looks tasty. small but tasty x


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> You seem to have me confused with someone that gives a fcuk about what a skinny ginger cnut thinks xx


Ahh don't be like that, you know you've missed me you big gay bear x

So works been a cnut then I imagine? Managed to train much??


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> Hey mate that kebab in your avi looks tasty. small but tasty x


Which one?

Ps i can still only see one of your ears colonel! :innocent:


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Ahh don't be like that, you know you've missed me you big gay bear x
> 
> So works been a cnut then I imagine? Managed to train much??


Yes mate its sh1t. not been home for 2 weeks. managed cardio mate so im feeling fit. but not big. i dont mind. im still cruising at the minute. not had a day off work for 2 weeks either. so tired at minute. x


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> Yes mate its sh1t. not been home for 2 weeks. managed cardio mate so im feeling fit. but not big. i dont mind. im still cruising at the minute. not had a day off work for 2 weeks either. so tired at minute. x


Christ, that is sh1t. Should think lugging drill bits etc around keeps you fit enough as well as the cardio. I've decided to cruise after this cycle too and then run my second one in July. Don't need my nuts for a while longer so why put myself through the hassle of PCT! :laugh:

WHen you due to be back home then mate? Hopefully sometime this week.


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> Yes mate its sh1t. not been home for 2 weeks. managed cardio mate so im feeling fit. but not big. i dont mind. im still cruising at the minute. not had a day off work for 2 weeks either. so tired at minute. x


Feck me that sucks mate!

What's planned now?


----------



## biglbs

Ben what do you recon on my avi?


----------



## TELBOR

biglbs said:


> Ben what do you recon on my avi?


So anyone else's opinion doesn't count....

In that case you look sh1t :lol:


----------



## biglbs

R0BR0ID said:


> So anyone else's opinion doesn't count....
> 
> In that case you look sh1t :lol:


Not me i am fat i know that!The words **** balls! :lol:


----------



## biglbs

R0BR0ID said:


> So anyone else's opinion doesn't count....
> 
> In that case you look sh1t :lol:


You know i love you all! 

well some anyway:lol:


----------



## TELBOR

biglbs said:


> Not me i am fat i know that!The words **** balls! :lol:


Kiddin' mate.

Your a big bloke, what's the numbers?


----------



## biglbs

R0BR0ID said:


> Kiddin' mate.
> 
> Your a big bloke, what's the numbers?


ErM 14 STONE,arms 13 pumped er but did you read the WORDS ON IT? :thumbup1:


----------



## Ginger Ben

biglbs said:


> Ben what do you recon on my avi?


Can't see it on my phone mate will check it out on laptop in a bit. Arm looks large though!


----------



## biglbs

Ginger Ben said:


> Can't see it on my phone mate will check it out on laptop in a bit. Arm looks large though!


Thanks dude i am slowly getting it all as it should be!

I am liking the on a rest week avi mate!

Itching for gym now? :crying:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Didn't miss it today and I have my Gorky session tomorrow but by Thursday I'll be gagging to do a proper session!


----------



## biglbs

Ginger Ben said:


> Didn't miss it today and I have my Gorky session tomorrow but by Thursday I'll be gagging to do a proper session!


Jump on the Mrs?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Ginger Ben said:


> Didn't miss it today and I have my Gorky session tomorrow but by Thursday I'll be gagging to do a proper session!


Gorky!?! Fvcking iPhone!! Meant to say gym.


----------



## LunaticSamurai

Ginger Ben said:


> Gorky!?! Fvcking iPhone!! Meant to say gym.


How the fvck did Gorky end up spelling gym?


----------



## LunaticSamurai

Or even the other way round, (fvcking stupid brain)


----------



## Ginger Ben

LunaticSamurai said:


> Or even the other way round, (fvcking stupid brain)


Lol fvck knows mate. I reckon apple employed a right thick cnut to do the spell check on iPhones!


----------



## biglbs

I thought gorky might be a pet name for Mrs and wondered if you had tipped Gym(spelt Gym)For a bit of Gorky!!? :lol:


----------



## LunaticSamurai

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol fvck knows mate. I reckon apple employed a right thick cnut to do the spell check on iPhones!


I've just tried to spell gym on my iPhone and it spelt "Gym" i reckon your have a ginger moment.


----------



## biglbs

So would a walk in Gorky park mean something new now?


----------



## LunaticSamurai

biglbs said:


> So would a walk in Gorky park mean something new now?


Ewwww.


----------



## Ginger Ben

LunaticSamurai said:


> I've just tried to spell gym on my iPhone and it spelt "Gym" i reckon your have a ginger moment.


Lol yes it's quite possible!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Going to pin 1g tomorrow. Time to ramp it up a bit


----------



## Breda

You not gaining


----------



## Mr_Morocco

gear is here tommorow, cant wait to join the darkside now :thumb:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> You not gaining


Weight not increasing really but not too worried about that. Just 1g has a nice round number feeling to it


----------



## Ginger Ben

Mr_Morocco said:


> gear is here tommorow, cant wait to join the darkside now :thumb:


Good news buddy. You going to get on it straight away??


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Ginger Ben said:


> Good news buddy. You going to get on it straight away??


Going to try hold out until 1st of April mate, will be hard though lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

Mr_Morocco said:


> Going to try hold out until 1st of April mate, will be hard though lol


Impossible I'd say


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Weight not increasing really but not too worried about that. Just 1g has a nice round number feeling to it


Tut what are you becoming. there was a time not long ago you were going to take this steady pmsl. in all truth steroids have got a little boring and unnapealing to me just lately. maybe cos im not training as much due to work. i am thinking of coming off altogether to be fair. hope i snap out of that x


----------



## Fatstuff

flinty90 said:


> Tut what are you becoming. there was a time not long ago you were going to take this steady pmsl. in all truth steroids have got a little boring and unnapealing to me just lately. maybe cos im not training as much due to work. i am thinking of coming off altogether to be fair. hope i snap out of that x


wash your mouth out flinty


----------



## Breda

flinty90:2929272 said:


> Tut what are you becoming. there was a time not long ago you were going to take this steady pmsl. in all truth steroids have got a little boring and unnapealing to me just lately. maybe cos im not training as much due to work. i am thinking of coming off altogether to be fair. hope i snap out of that x


Who are you and what have you done with flinty


----------



## biglbs

Breda said:


> Who are you and what have you done with flinty


It's a young "Colonel Sanders"

He southern fried poor minty!Rip


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> Tut what are you becoming. there was a time not long ago you were going to take this steady pmsl. in all truth steroids have got a little boring and unnapealing to me just lately. maybe cos im not training as much due to work. i am thinking of coming off altogether to be fair. hope i snap out of that x


lol, I know that is true. I guess now that I am comfortable with test at the doses I have been running (and to be fair not exactly blown away with the results) I thought a little perk up in quantity along with my now increased calorie diet might take me to the next level. I've been sat at 16 stone 1-3 floating around two pounds either way for weeks now so something had to change. Therefore I've taken a rest week, upped cals and upped test, if that doesn't do it then I'm destined to be this weight and I shall work around that.

I can see what you mean, if I wasn't able to train for whatever reason I wouldn't be that ar5ed about pinning just to maintain as you don't feel you are benefiting from it but YOU ARE! Hopefully this patch of working away will stop soon mate and you'll be able to hit the gym with a renewed vigour. You were on fire before this, don't let a small hicup spoil the longer term goals. :thumbup1:

Oh and MTFU you know steroids are great!


----------



## Ginger Ben

So i pinned 1g this morning, probably my best jab yet, literally didn't feel a thing, warmed oil nicely and must have found a good spot in the quad as was literally painless - not that it normally hurts but you feel something.

Then did CNS recovery session and for the first time in a long time went to the gym not off my t1ts on stims which was odd.

Squats - [email protected]

Deads - [email protected]

OHP - [email protected]

Seated Row - [email protected]

Decline BB bench - [email protected]

BW Dips - 17, 8, 5 (30 total)

Cable Bi curls - [email protected]

15 mins on X trainer, level 13


----------



## biglbs

How did it go bro?

Feel a good pumpernickle?

You should feel like a king now?

I went to train chest/tri but could not do chest because of shoulder-great tricep one though with mad supersets!

Off to see osteo at eleven ish!


----------



## luther1

biglbs said:


> How did it go bro?
> 
> Feel a good pumpernickle?
> 
> You should feel like a king now?
> 
> I went to train chest/tri but could not do chest because of shoulder-great tricep one though with mad supersets!
> 
> Off to see osteo at eleven ish!


The osteo will refer you to the Vets and he'll put you down you cnut


----------



## Ginger Ben

biglbs said:


> How did it go bro?
> 
> Feel a good pumpernickle?
> 
> You should feel like a king now?
> 
> I went to train chest/tri but could not do chest because of shoulder-great tricep one though with mad supersets!
> 
> Off to see osteo at eleven ish!


It was alright thanks mate, hard to gauge weights properly for 30 reps so on some things I probably went too light and others i got it right. Feel far from a King but hopefully it has stimulated some nice recovery. It's given me a serious appetite though!

Think I'm going to go in for a proper session on Friday but will do less volume and up the intensity. so rather than hamering myself in to the ground with drop sets and forced reps I'll just pyramid up and back down across 5 sets for main lifts (which will be incline DB chest and Weighted dips) will then do 3 sets of 8-12 reps for all ancillary lifts.

Annoying when shoulders fvck up and stop you training chest, I had that last year, took me out of chest totally for about 3 weeks.

Good luck with osteo!


----------



## biglbs

Cns RIP buddy!

It is harder to do this than to train every day,don't give in! :nono:

Off to be put down in a mo then,cheers lads ,laters i hope! :surrender:


----------



## Ginger Ben

biglbs said:


> Cns RIP buddy!
> 
> It is harder to do this than to train every day,don't give in! :nono:
> 
> Off to be put down in a mo then,cheers lads ,laters i hope! :surrender:


Grrrr, guilt trip!! :laugh:

Friday will be a week since I last trained, I thought a week off was the plan?

Next week I'll only be able to go Monday and Wednesday (can go Tuesday but 3 days in a row kills me) then will have to wait for the following Monday again :sad:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Food so far - whatever the sesson this morning did it's made me hungry

Power shake PreWO (2 scoops MP oats, 2 scoops protein, taurine)

Extra Power shake PWO (2 scoops MP oats, 4 scoops proetin, taurine)

6 eggs with 65g hot smoked salmon

MP cookie

So hit around 220g protein already at it's 11:25


----------



## Fatstuff

how did 30 deadlifts feel ? lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> how did 30 deadlifts feel ? lol


Was fine to be honest mate, only did 60kg. Had a breather at 20 (holding the bar of course!) then did last 10.


----------



## Fatstuff

lol good lad, seems like a nice session, u will probably get more doms than u give it credit for


----------



## Breda

Benjamin did you just half your normal weights and did you go to failure at all?

Wondering because i'll be giving my version of this a go tomorrow


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> lol good lad, seems like a nice session, u will probably get more doms than u give it credit for


Yes might well do, took no rest between sets other than to set up next lift but made sure all reps were solid with good cadence. Not as slow as usual as for 30 reps the pain builds up too quickly but i didn't rush it.

Just eating 300g minced beef with home made chilli sauce


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> Benjamin did you just half your normal weights and did you go to failure at all?
> 
> Wondering because i'll be giving my version of this a go tomorrow


No you cheeky cnut I didn't half my usual weights! Nice to see you pay attention to my session updates! :lol:

I did less than half on most things, as I said I got it a bit wrong on some lifts and was easy, on others it was good and I was burnt out by the 30th rep. Squats were too light at 50 but by the time I'd done 20 and realised I had a fair bit left in the tank I thought fvck it and just carried on. Deads were about right, OHP was too light but only by kg probably, rows were about righ, BW dips were good and biceps were too light.

It's really hard to get the weights right setting up for 30 reps. Try halfing your current weights and see how it goes.


----------



## Breda

i was thinking of halfing my usual sh!t but did you just go for the burn or to failure


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> i was thinking of halfing my usual sh!t but did you just go for the burn or to failure


Was more the failure caused by the burn than proper failure. Its more of an endurance thing at these reps. I hope it did some good and stimulated some CNS recovery as I said it's certainly stimulated my appetite, that could be the 15 mins cardio too though.


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


> Was more the failure caused by the burn than proper failure. Its more of an endurance thing at these reps. I hope it did some good and stimulated some CNS recovery as I said it's certainly stimulated my appetite, that could be the 15 mins cardio too though.


Kool... well fcuk it i'll half my usual weights and see what i got


----------



## Fatstuff

Bet u looked a proper fitness first drop out lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> Bet u looked a proper fitness first drop out lol


Yep total spazz, racking two 5's on the bar for OHP lol, "check out the big guy who's weak as fvck!!" :laugh:


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


> Yep total spazz, racking two 5's on the bar for OHP lol, "check out the big guy who's weak as fvck!!" :laugh:


Dont get ahead of yourself son


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> Dont get ahead of yourself son


lol, doesn't mean I look any good for it!


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


> lol, doesn't mean I look any good for it!


Very true


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> Very true


damn! :laugh:


----------



## biglbs

Ginger Ben said:


> Grrrr, guilt trip!! :laugh:
> 
> Friday will be a week since I last trained, I thought a week off was the plan?
> 
> Next week I'll only be able to go Monday and Wednesday (can go Tuesday but 3 days in a row kills me) then will have to wait for the following Monday again :sad:


Not been put down! :thumb :touch!

Ben;

If friday is a week since you trained then it is 6 days off!

Your Cns will not thank you for rushing back leave it till sunday min .mate,or you will not get the best out of it!

Think of it as a test of discipline!

The Idea of the training in the middle is to just pump blood/nutrients in---not damage fibres and cause more lactic acid to build up realy,however it is hard to gauge this one!lol!

There boallaking done! :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

biglbs said:


> Not been put down! :thumb :touch!
> 
> Ben;
> 
> If friday is a week since you trained then it is 6 days off!
> 
> Your Cns will not thank you for rushing back leave it till sunday min .mate,or you will not get the best out of it!
> 
> Think of it as a test of discipline!
> 
> The Idea of the training in the middle is to just pump blood/nutrients in---not damage fibres and cause more lactic acid to build up realy,however it is hard to gauge this one!lol!
> 
> There boallaking done! :lol:


Fair enough Yoda, I bow to your superior (age) knowledge and trust you on this one :thumbup1:

Can't do Sunday as busier than a one legged man in an ar5e kicking contest but come Monday I shall awake the Gods with my rage! :laugh:


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> Fair enough Yoda, I bow to your superior (age) knowledge and trust you on this one :thumbup1:
> 
> Can't do Sunday as busier than a one legged man in an ar5e kicking contest but come Monday I shall awake the Gods with my rage! :laugh:


Those who can, do. Those who cant, teach!!


----------



## biglbs

Ginger Ben said:


> Fair enough Yoda, I bow to your superior (age) knowledge and trust you on this one :thumbup1:
> 
> Can't do Sunday as busier than a one legged man in an ar5e kicking contest but come Monday I shall awake the Gods with my rage! :laugh:


Mmmmmm stronger,so you'll be,for gym not training!

Me thinks better for it you will be,

your ginger strength will grow along with your force,

My copper friend,good,it is how you listen to one so old!

Reps i have given to one so bold,so i have:smartass:


----------



## Ginger Ben

biglbs said:


> Mmmmmm stronger,so you'll be,for gym not training!
> 
> Me thinks better for it you will be,
> 
> your ginger strength will grow along with your force,
> 
> My copper friend,good,it is how you listen to one so old!
> 
> Reps i have given to one so bold,so i have:smartass:


pmsl, very good! I need to spread the butter but will butter your bread when I can :thumbup1:


----------



## biglbs

Fatstuff said:


> Those who can, do. Those who cant, teach!!


The darkside haunts you,so it does!


----------



## Fatstuff




----------



## Breda

biglbs said:


> Mmmmmm stronger,so you'll be,for gym not training!
> 
> Me thinks better for it you will be,
> 
> your ginger strength will grow along with your force,
> 
> My copper friend,good,it is how you listen to one so old!
> 
> Reps i have given to one so bold,so i have:smartass:


do you drink a lot because what the fcuk are you sayin bro :confused1:


----------



## biglbs

Breda said:


> do you drink a lot because what the fcuk are you sayin bro :confused1:


Confused so you are!

Yoda,say Breda not read well the thread!

I say you meant to write;

"Do you drink a lot,because i cannot understand what the fcuk you're sayin' bro:confused1:"

Your language is stranger than mine,so it was! :whistling:


----------



## Fatstuff

i have never seen a single star wars movie - fatstuff fact for u there


----------



## Breda

biglbs said:


> Confused so you are!
> 
> Yoda,say Breda not read well the thread!
> 
> I say you meant to write;
> 
> "Do you drink a lot,because i cannot understand what the fcuk you're sayin' bro:confused1:"
> 
> Your language is stranger than mine,so it was! :whistling:


Well that clears that up


----------



## biglbs

Fatstuff said:


> i have never seen a single star wars movie - fatstuff fact for u there


So you where not Jaaba then?

Your kids will get you at it mate,they are great for kids minds too! :thumb:


----------



## Fatstuff

biglbs said:


> So you where not Jaaba then?
> 
> Your kids will get you at it mate,they are great for kids minds too! :thumb:


----------



## biglbs

Fatstuff said:


> View attachment 77166


lol

Where do you find this stuff? :lol:


----------



## Fatstuff

biglbs said:


> lol
> 
> Where do you find this stuff? :lol:


google images lol


----------



## luther1

biglbs said:


> lol
> 
> Where do you find this stuff? :lol:


You wouldn't believe some of the stuff the weirdo's got up his sleeve


----------



## biglbs

luther1 said:


> You wouldn't believe some of the stuff the weirdo's got up his sleeve


It's like watchin someone with bad shtis trying not to dump in their pants on a bucking bronco,jumping around and spreading shti over everything,they just cannot help it!

Come on lad poster that one:laugh:


----------



## Fatstuff




----------



## biglbs

Fatstuff said:


> View attachment 77171


Ugly cnut !

that cat:rolleyes:


----------



## Fatstuff

biglbs said:


> Ugly cnut !
> 
> that cat:rolleyes:


Lolz


----------



## TELBOR

I'll post in here because me and Ben pretty much talk about it all day :lol:

Next Cycle!!!! :thumb:

Oxys - 50mg Week 1-6

Test - 600mg week 1-16

Tren e - 100mg week 1-12

Oxys 50mg 12-16

Adex 1mg EOD

Oxys will go to 150mg training days @ pre workout

The Tren is purely experimental to obviously push the appetite and push more weight!

The test can easily go up as I tried up to 1750mg last time and all was well!

Last cycle a grand gain of 1st!! Which sounds fcuk all, but tbh diet was 99% clean. If I'd gone in dirty it could of been 20lb easy, but I'd of looked like sh1te I think and I'd of not kept a good deal of it imo.

Anyway, chip in with anything, Ben put yours up 

Much Love!


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BR0ID said:


> I'll post in here because me and Ben pretty much talk about it all day :lol:
> 
> Next Cycle!!!! :thumb:
> 
> Oxys - 50mg Week 1-6
> 
> Test - 600mg week 1-16
> 
> Tren e - 100mg week 1-12
> 
> Oxys 50mg 12-16
> 
> Adex 1mg EOD
> 
> Oxys will go to 150mg training days @ pre workout
> 
> The Tren is purely experimental to obviously push the appetite and push more weight!
> 
> The test can easily go up as I tried up to 1750mg last time and all was well!
> 
> Last cycle a grand gain of 1st!! Which sounds fcuk all, but tbh diet was 99% clean. If I'd gone in dirty it could of been 20lb easy, but I'd of looked like sh1te I think and I'd of not kept a good deal of it imo.
> 
> Anyway, chip in with anything, Ben put yours up
> 
> Much Love!


Love it!!! I'd rep you for that if I could and wasn't on my phone 

Tbh mate I'm 99% certain mine is going to be exactly the same as yours!

The 1% doubt is just incase somebody releases something better than tren before i start! Lol 

Not sure I'll run the Oxys for the last 4 weeks as well or if I'll dose up on training days. That depends on how I react to them and will take it from there.

As with rob I can up the test if required but will be looking to increase tren dose over the weeks as long as sides are in check. This isn't a mega dose tren cycle as it's a first time and I want to see how it goes and how I react.

Dear Santa this Christmas I'd like to be fvcking big and fiendishly strong please!


----------



## Breda

Up the test from the off you cnuts... You don't wanna end up 2 non gaining fcuks like Luther


----------



## biglbs

Ginger Ben said:


> Love it!!! I'd rep you for that if I could and wasn't on my phone
> 
> Tbh mate I'm 99% certain mine is going to be exactly the same as yours!
> 
> The 1% doubt is just incase somebody releases something better than tren before i start! Lol
> 
> Not sure I'll run the Oxys for the last 4 weeks as well or if I'll dose up on training days. That depends on how I react to them and will take it from there.
> 
> As with rob I can up the test if required but will be looking to increase tren dose over the weeks as long as sides are in check. This isn't a mega dose tren cycle as it's a first time and I want to see how it goes and how I react.
> 
> Dear Santa this Christmas I'd like to be fvcking big and fiendishly strong please!


How much protein you gonna do lads and are you gonna eat red meat?-sorry ginge no offence! :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> Up the test from the off you cnuts... You don't wanna end up 2 non gaining fcuks like Luther


Lol no chance of that mate I intend to eat and train while on cycle. 

Thing is if test is kept down at the start then it makes it easier to see what the tren is doing IMO. I really don't know what to expect (I've read lots of course) so start low and add is my plan.


----------



## Ginger Ben

biglbs said:


> How much protein you gonna do lads and are you gonna eat red meat?-sorry ginge no offence! :lol:


Lol. I'm on around 300-350g or so a day at the moment. I eat a fair bit of red meat as it is so don't have a problem with that.


----------



## biglbs

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol. I'm on around 300-350g or so a day at the moment. I eat a fair bit of red meat as it is so don't have a problem with that.


All good but,are you gonna up it on the cycle?

There is a lot of available anabolism /synthesis there and uptake would take at least 500g buddy!


----------



## Breda

Ginger [URL=Ben:2931833]Ben:2931833[/URL] said:


> Lol no chance of that mate I intend to eat and train while on cycle.
> 
> Thing is if test is kept down at the start then it makes it easier to see what the tren is doing IMO. I really don't know what to expect (I've read lots of course) so start low and add is my plan.


You'll bang both up by a few mg after a couple weeks so why wait.

Cycles look good tho chaps simple but should be effective


----------



## Ginger Ben

biglbs said:


> All good but,are you gonna up it on the cycle?
> 
> There is a lot of available anabolism /synthesis there and uptake would take at least 500g buddy!


Your right there's a lot to feed there. I shall be working out a more accurate diet nearer the time. Cheers for thoughts mate


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> You'll bang both up by a few mg after a couple weeks so why wait.
> 
> Cycles look good tho chaps simple but should be effective


Yeah probably but that's my plan, up it if/when required rather than lowering it cos I've fvcked something up.

Whats your plan next then home slice?


----------



## Breda

Good plan bro but if you ain't guna eat 500g or close off cycle its pointless doin it on cycle that's a sure fire way to lose gains. I think Uriel ups his protein by 50g while on cycle

Mine is similar to yours mate

800mg test as I like that dose for now

200mg tren

With oxys thrown in here and there


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> Good plan bro but if you ain't guna eat 500g or close off cycle its pointless doin it on cycle that's a sure fire way to lose gains. I think Uriel ups his protein by 50g while on cycle
> 
> Mine is similar to yours mate
> 
> 800mg test as I like that dose for now
> 
> 200mg tren
> 
> With oxys thrown in here and there


So many different approaches isn't there. Makes for confusing planning!

Looks nice mate. Don't forget the adex!

Going straight in with 200mg tren then? I would but just read a lot of people saying the effects of 100mg ew are amazing. 200mg will obviously be better though! If it's easy to tolerate I'll be upping it after a few weeks to 200.


----------



## Breda

Ginger [URL=Ben:2931946]Ben:2931946[/URL] said:


> So many different approaches isn't there. Makes for confusing planning!
> 
> Looks nice mate. Don't forget the adex!
> 
> Going straight in with 200mg tren then? I would but just read a lot of people saying the effects of 100mg ew are amazing. 200mg will obviously be better though! If it's easy to tolerate I'll be upping it after a few weeks to 200.


Yea but tbf mate I doubt your big enough to warrant 500g

Adex goes without sayin bro... Goin in at 200mg cos I really don't see it as anything to be weary of its not a silly dose I think its quite low plus Ive had no sides what so ever from test, dbol or oxys so if I do experience any I'll know what's what


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> Yea but tbf mate I doubt your big enough to warrant 500g


This is probably true


----------



## biglbs

Breda said:


> Yea but tbf mate I doubt your big enough to warrant 500g
> 
> Adex goes without sayin bro... Goin in at 200mg cos I really don't see it as anything to be weary of its not a silly dose I think its quite low plus Ive had no sides what so ever from test, dbol or oxys so if I do experience any I'll know what's what


I am surprised you think it too much protein on a course like that bro and i dissagree totaly,are you forgetting the effect on conversion and the value given?


----------



## Breda

biglbs:2931991 said:


> I am surprised you think it too much protein on a course like that bro and i dissagree totaly,are you forgetting the effect on conversion and the value given?


600mg test and 100mg tren is not a massive cycle bro and no I don't forget the effects on conversion and value given because I don't know what you are talkin about :lol:

My point is if you are upping protein by almost double on cycle you will have to at least maintain that off cycle to keep a good amout of gains otherwise I can't see you keepin much, plus Bens lean mass isn't going to be 230lb+ I reckon he's under 200 lean (no offence bro, I could be wrong just guestimating) so hos protein values I think he has about right and as I said before Uriel has 300g off cycle and 350 on iirc... Just because you can assimilate x amount doesn't mean you should


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Looks like a decent 2nd cycle tbh, im planning on hitting the tren and mast on my 2nd cycle, ill do 3 weeks of DNP aswell with t3 and cycle clen+ECA 2 days on 2 days off. Ripped to f*ck


----------



## biglbs

Breda said:


> 600mg test and 100mg tren is not a massive cycle bro and no I don't forget the effects on conversion and value given because I don't know what you are talkin about :lol:
> 
> My point is if you are upping protein by almost double on cycle you will have to at least maintain that off cycle to keep a good amout of gains otherwise I can't see you keepin much, plus Bens lean mass isn't going to be 230lb+ I reckon he's under 200 lean (no offence bro, I could be wrong just guestimating) so hos protein values I think he has about right and as I said before Uriel has 300g off cycle and 350 on iirc... Just because you can assimilate x amount doesn't mean you should


You cannot harness the same protein amounts off aas so i do not get your point at all,aas up pos. nitrogen balance and up protein synthesis so how can you use same amount off?

It has been practicly proven time and time again that -and by the way 500 is not double 350 it is approx 45% more-protein can be upped this far when assisted in this manner.


----------



## biglbs

Also by injesting higher rates of protein it has been shown to increase absorbtion rates two fold by itself!


----------



## Mr_Morocco

biglbs said:


> You cannot harness the same protein amounts off aas so i do not get your point at all,aas up pos. nitrogen balance and up protein synthesis so how can you use same amount off?
> 
> It has been practicly proven time and time again that -and by the way 500 is not double 350 it is approx 45% more-protein can be upped this far when assisted in this manner.


Mate you should know by now Breda knows f*ck all about anything other than how to bum a girl on the first date


----------



## Breda

biglbs:2932045 said:


> You cannot harness the same protein amounts off aas so i do not get your point at all,aas up pos. nitrogen balance and up protein synthesis so how can you use same amount off?
> 
> It has been practicly proven time and time again that -and by the way 500 is not double 350 it is approx 45% more-protein can be upped this far when assisted in this manner.


I know you can't harness the same of as you can when on but if you get 500g down on and off you will retain more mass and that is my point. You seem to forget that Ben isn't competing he will be coming off at some point so 500g of protein is pointless... He's not 20stone lean, he's 16 and a bit with excess bf so again 500g would be pointless... Im not arguing the toss with you man cos that too is pointless.... And I did say almost half which 45% is


----------



## Ginger Ben

Just woken up with stomach ache, annoying.

Biglbs I'm on a cycle now mate (just test blend) at 350g protein or so a day. Gains have slowed a bit so I am upping cals across all macros a bit and will see what effect that has. To hit 500g protein I'd need to seriously adjust a few things but may look in to it. I know ausbuilt runs this sort of protocol on cycle but he's 105kg with 6% bf. I'm not and not likely to be 

I do appreciate all the advice though lads. Keep it coming!


----------



## Breda

Mr_Morocco:2932090 said:


> Mate you should know by now Breda knows f*ck all about anything other than how to bum a girl on the first date


I also know how to make a girl squirt without usin my hands


----------



## Mr_Morocco

IMO you should go all out whilst on cycle no matter what dosage it is, illl be aiming to eat as many clean cals per day as possible and lean towards 400-500g of protein, end of the day you have to make the most of the AAS and increased protein synthesis, doesnt matter if your competing or not, im sure all of our goals are to get bigger, especially you Breda.


----------



## Breda

Mr_Morocco:2932114 said:


> IMO you should go all out whilst on cycle no matter what dosage it is, illl be aiming to eat as many clean cals per day as possible and lean towards 400-500g of protein, end of the day you have to make the most of the AAS and increased protein synthesis, doesnt matter if your competing or not, im sure all of our goals are to get bigger, especially you Breda.


Well if you goin all out eat nothin but protein. I'll stick to making sensible lean gains that I will keep off cycle thanks. In fact Afghan if u backin 400 - 500g I would be interested to see what gains you keep when you come off cycle and start eatin "regular" amounts.


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Breda said:


> Well if you goin all out eat nothin but protein. I'll stick to making sensible lean gains that I will keep off cycle thanks. In fact Afghan if u backin 400 - 500g I would be interested to see what gains you keep when you come off cycle and start eatin "regular" amounts.


I eat 300ish atm natty mate, adding an extra 100-200 then dropping back to 300-350 wont make me lose what i have gained, unless you can provide a link that says otherwise.


----------



## Breda

Mr_Morocco:2932132 said:


> I eat 300ish atm natty mate, adding an extra 100-200 then dropping back to 300-350 wont make me lose what i have gained, unless you can provide a link that says otherwise.


Don't come to me with all this provide links bollox bro I ain't some fcukin pr**k you can boy off on the open forum... You can do as you please, the proof is in the pudding I'll be expecting to see a fcukin monster out of you in 6 months time then


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Breda said:


> Don't come to me with all this provide links bollox bro I ain't some fcukin pr**k you can boy off on the open forum... You can do as you please, the proof is in the pudding I'll be expecting to see a fcukin monster out of you in 6 months time then


Chill winston, i aint boyin you off, just wondering where you heard that..im new to this sh!t myself


----------



## Breda

Mr_Morocco:2932163 said:


> Chill winston, i aint boyin you off, just wondering where you heard that..im new to this sh!t myself


Bruv the only ppl you see fully chewin 500g plus protein is the likes of Aus, weeman, Pap and I think scarb (i think) mans that are at the top of their game. Man like me and you have no business eatin that amount of protein, ask milky how much he eats, ask uriel how much he eats, they are not small guys bro... I don't need studies to prove that calories and macros should be increased gradually over time whether you are on or off cycle


----------



## Fatstuff

or big 10k calorie monsters like rick and griff


----------



## Breda

Fatstuff:2932183 said:


> or big 10k calorie monsters like rick and griff


Yea them too


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Breda said:


> Bruv the only ppl you see fully chewin 500g plus protein is the likes of Aus, weeman, Pap and I think scarb (i think) mans that are at the top of their game. Man like me and you have no business eatin that amount of protein, ask milky how much he eats, ask uriel how much he eats, they are not small guys bro... I don't need studies to prove that calories and macros should be increased gradually over time whether you are on or off cycle


Whats your macros like atm and how much did you gain off your cycle? Im gonna be doing same cycle you did


----------



## Breda

Mr_Morocco:2932192 said:


> Whats your macros like atm and how much did you gain off your cycle? Im gonna be doing same cycle you did


Fcuk knows mate, but no less than 250g protein. I pretty much eat the same day in day out so can adjust if gains grind to a halt.

While protein is important so is over all calories and I don't need to tell u that

Sorry bout my post earlier was a bit snappy but that provide a link is a typical I'm boyin you off post


----------



## Fatstuff

Breda said:


> Fcuk knows mate, but no less than 250g protein. I pretty much eat the same day in day out so can adjust if gains grind to a halt.
> 
> While protein is important so is over all calories and I don't need to tell u that
> 
> Sorry bout my post earlier was a bit snappy but that provide a link is a typical I'm boyin you off post


could u provide a link to clarify this statement please


----------



## Breda

Gained pushin towards 15kg so far nothing massive because I do want to just blow up for the sake of it


----------



## Breda

Fatstuff:2932209 said:


> could u provide a link to clarify this statement please


Sure

Www.i'llprovidealinkwhenyoukissmyass.com


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Breda said:


> Fcuk knows mate, but no less than 250g protein. I pretty much eat the same day in day out so can adjust if gains grind to a halt.
> 
> While protein is important so is over all calories and I don't need to tell u that
> 
> Sorry bout my post earlier was a bit snappy but that provide a link is a typical I'm boyin you off post


Haha no worries famalam

Hoping to gain nice and lean myself, nice 6 week tbol kickstart..did you start off at 400mg of the test or straight in at 800mg? Ive got 2 vials of t400 so thinking to start at 1.5ml first


----------



## Breda

My 1st jab was 600mg then I did another 600 an hour later... The next week was 1g then 2 weeks at 600mg before I settled at 800mg... So was all over the place for the 1st month


----------



## Fatstuff

if i were to do my first course again, i would frontload it by jabbing again between jabs, say u jabbed every monday, stick another one in there on thursday just for the first week!! The sooner the better imo, get the gains coming on quickly!!!


----------



## TELBOR

That was a good catch up :lol:

Biglbs - I have red meat everyday mate and like ben I hit 300g min a day.

Tried 500g P for a week and fooooook me! It was hard bloody work. My diet stays the same on/off. However I'm hopeful this cycle makes me munch on more snap!

Breda - Looks a minuscule cycle with numbers doesn't it? But, I'd rather taper up than down. Purely for the tolerance factor. I'd hate to go in all guns blazing and not have a clue with compound is giving me X numbers of sides and so on.

But you know me, once I'm comfortable the only way is up!

Morocco Afghan - Get Pinning ya wet lettuce!

Chest time


----------



## biglbs

Breda said:


> I know you can't harness the same of as you can when on but if you get 500g down on and off you will retain more mass and that is my point. You seem to forget that Ben isn't competing he will be coming off at some point so 500g of protein is pointless... He's not 20stone lean, he's 16 and a bit with excess bf so again 500g would be pointless... Im not arguing the toss with you man cos that too is pointless.... And I did say almost half which 45% is


Ben's not competeting-siht never realised that!

Come on mate your wrong in all you have said period,none of what you have said is sound advice,i thought you would know the basics,please remember i have been around competetive body builders-though i am a weightlifter should need a title for 33years,longer than you have been alive i was also very prominent in aas in essex!

In post #4972 you said upping by almost double-for the avoidence of doubt!

Say your right and he is under 200 lean bulking ,if he was natty he should be on 350 minumim and your then saying he needs no more when on this course? mmmmmm something wrong with that picture bro!

post #4970 why should you not assimilate all you can ?Random that,i would want to get the most out of my gear?


----------



## biglbs

R0BR0ID said:


> That was a good catch up :lol:
> 
> Biglbs - I have red meat everyday mate and like ben I hit 300g min a day.
> 
> Tried 500g P for a week and fooooook me! It was hard bloody work. My diet stays the same on/off. However I'm hopeful this cycle makes me munch on more snap!
> 
> Breda - Looks a minuscule cycle with numbers doesn't it? But, I'd rather taper up than down. Purely for the tolerance factor. I'd hate to go in all guns blazing and not have a clue with compound is giving me X numbers of sides and so on.
> 
> But you know me, once I'm comfortable the only way is up!
> 
> Morocco Afghan - Get Pinning ya wet lettuce!
> 
> Chest time


The realy big guys did not get that way without eating for it in conjuction with aas and rest.It is no accident that they consume massive amounts of protein and carbs to match their current goals.

Though Ewen is a strength athlete he has put on six stone in a few years,he is not fat though,could he have done it with 250 g protein per day? Ask him!

YOU CANNOT BUILD A BATTLESHIP WITHOUT METAL!


----------



## TELBOR

biglbs said:


> The realy big guys did not get that way without eating for it in conjuction with aas and rest.It is no accident that they consume massive amounts of protein and carbs to match their current goals.
> 
> Though Ewen is a strength athlete he has put on six stone in a few years,he is not fat though,could he have done it with 250 g protein per day? Ask him!
> 
> YOU CANNOT BUILD A BATTLESHIP WITHOUT METAL!


Mate, we hear you!

I've put on 3 stone in 1 year, so if I'm going wrong somewhere I'll look back and think "fcuk! I've done it all wrong!"

I know you have x number of years on us young 'uns! But we're learning as the days go along and appreciate everything that's posted in a serious manner.

However, there are guys 20 years or so older than us who are still learning and we too can offer sound advice.

Its a simple case of listening/ learn/ apply/ adapt and grow. Something we are all doing !


----------



## Breda

biglbs:2932424 said:


> The realy big guys did not get that way without eating for it in conjuction with aas and rest.It is no accident that they consume massive amounts of protein and carbs to match their current goals.
> 
> Though Ewen is a strength athlete he has put on six stone in a few years,he is not fat though,could he have done it with 250 g protein per day? Ask him!
> 
> YOU CANNOT BUILD A BATTLESHIP WITHOUT METAL!


You can not compare Ewen a competitive power lifter to a vanity trainer... Furthermore his usage far exceeds 600mg test, 100mg tren and a few oxys... Ffs the amount of calories he'll go thru in one training session would be into the thousands... You honestly think if he trained with a body part split 3-4 days a week he wouldn't be a fat cnut, plus you need to take into account his somatotype

I consume no less than 250g P and can give most cnuts a run for their money and like I said calories and macros should increase over time not just on cycle. Ausbuilt even posted up a formula to the extra amount of protein needed to build additional muscle tissue and it was close to fcuk all and IIRC he eats 500g P because he doesn't eat many carbs and needs the calories


----------



## biglbs

R0BR0ID said:


> Mate, we hear you!
> 
> I've put on 3 stone in 1 year, so if I'm going wrong somewhere I'll look back and think "fcuk! I've done it all wrong!"
> 
> I know you have x number of years on us young 'uns! But we're learning as the days go along and appreciate everything that's posted in a serious manner.
> 
> However, there are guys 20 years or so older than us who are still learning and we too can offer sound advice.
> 
> Its a simple case of listening/ learn/ apply/ adapt and grow. Something we are all doing !


Robroid I am not faulting you or taking away from you what you have done,Why so are you defending yourself i am not attacking you!I am simply giving you the benifit of much experience!

Please bear in mind this conversation started to advise Ben as he asked for it,he trains in a similar fashion to me ,very high intensity,pyramid style .He would use the protein and should adjust his carbs as required.


----------



## biglbs

Breda said:


> You can not compare Ewen a competitive power lifter to a vanity trainer... Furthermore his usage far exceeds 600mg test, 100mg tren and a few oxys... Ffs the amount of calories he'll go thru in one training session would be into the thousands... You honestly think if he trained with a body part split 3-4 days a week he wouldn't be a fat cnut, plus you need to take into account his somatotype
> 
> I consume no less than 250g P and can give most cnuts a run for their money and like I said calories and macros should increase over time not just on cycle. Ausbuilt even posted up a formula to the extra amount of protein needed to build additional muscle tissue and it was close to fcuk all and IIRC he eats 500g P because he doesn't eat many carbs and needs the calories


Firstly i appolagise if i have come over in the wrong manner,however my little girl had a bad accident yesterday and is now in broomfield hospital,we await a prognosis at the moment,so i am probably a bit curt.

However, i know what i have said is sound advice to Ben for how he trains and his bodytype,or i would not waste my time writting this shti,i have said also that protein should be kept high and carbs should be regulated according to needs,is that not very much what ausbuilt has said too?


----------



## Breda

Sorry to hear about your daughter lbs I hope all is well with her

I can be a bit abrupt at times too but im sure Ben appreciates and welcomes all advice and opinions


----------



## biglbs

Breda said:


> Sorry to hear about your daughter lbs I hope all is well with her
> 
> I can be a bit abrupt at times too but im sure Ben appreciates and welcomes all advice and opinions


Thanks for kind words mate,i am in bits,i have pooter with me its been a time passer,i think we will know soon if we can take her home yet or not!

Repped you buddy,there is many ways to skin the same cat a?


----------



## luther1

lbs,sorry to hear about your daughter mate,hope she'll be ok x. Did you used to go to Hollywood back in the day,when it was meant to have been the top club in the country?


----------



## biglbs

luther1 said:


> lbs,sorry to hear about your daughter mate,hope she'll be ok x. Did you used to go to Hollywood back in the day,when it was meant to have been the top club in the country?


Thank you buddy! 

Southend and Romford mate--worked them both!

You local?


----------



## TELBOR

biglbs said:


> Robroid I am not faulting you or taking away from you what you have done,Why so are you defending yourself i am not attacking you!I am simply giving you the benifit of much experience!
> 
> Please bear in mind this conversation started to advise Ben as he asked for it,he trains in a similar fashion to me ,very high intensity,pyramid style .He would use the protein and should adjust his carbs as required.


Sorry to hear about her, I'm sure all will be well :thumb:

Text doesn't allow us to write in tones, but I wasn't getting defensive for myself mate. I was merely banging some words together to give you some perspective where some of us are coming from etc.

Once again any advice is appreciated :thumb:


----------



## Breda

biglbs said:


> Thanks for kind words mate,i am in bits,i have pooter with me its been a time passer,i think we will know soon if we can take her home yet or not!
> 
> Repped you buddy,there is many ways to skin the same cat a?


I bet you are in bits thats understandable bro, Hope you are able to bring her home ASAP.

Thanks for the reps man can't rep back but yea more than 1 way to kick a dog


----------



## luther1

biglbs said:


> Thank you buddy!
> 
> Southend and Romford mate--worked them both!
> 
> You local?


No,but got cousins your age who were in billericay and now Wickford. They used to go and see depeche mode in basildon before they were famous


----------



## biglbs

R0BR0ID said:


> Sorry to hear about her, I'm sure all will be well :thumb:
> 
> Text doesn't allow us to write in tones, but I wasn't getting defensive for myself mate. I was merely banging some words together to give you some perspective where some of us are coming from etc.
> 
> Once again any advice is appreciated :thumb:


Thanks mate

I cannot seem to get used to comms. without face/tones it fecks me up!All new to me,i have always spoke man to man!

reps sir!


----------



## luther1

biglbs said:


> Thanks mate
> 
> I cannot seem to get used to comms. without face/tones it fecks me up!All new to me,i have always spoke man to man!
> 
> reps sir!


Man to boy if you're talking to rob


----------



## biglbs

luther1 said:


> No,but got cousins your age who were in billericay and now Wickford. They used to go and see depeche mode in basildon before they were famous


Christ yes,i love their tunes!

I used to work for Tony Tucker(Essex boys) at romford,in early 1990's,at one point he was a good friend,then it all went to shat!

I worked Southend with my fine friend Chris Wheatley-Rip a great man and like my brother.

Memories there!


----------



## biglbs

Now i feel an old cnut for sure!

You bunch of Snappers! :thumbup1:


----------



## luther1

biglbs said:


> Christ yes,i love their tunes!
> 
> I used to work for Tony Tucker(Essex boys) at romford,in early 1990's,at one point he was a good friend,then it all went to shat!
> 
> I worked Southend with my fine friend Chris Wheatley-Rip a great man and like my brother.
> 
> Memories there!


Was it drugs and stuff and thinking they were all untouchable that got them all in the end?


----------



## biglbs

luther1 said:


> Was it drugs and stuff and thinking they were all untouchable that got them all in the end?


No i think it was the shotgun mate.


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Breda said:


> Sorry to hear about your daughter lbs I hope all is well with her
> 
> I can be a bit abrupt at times too but im sure Ben appreciates and welcomes all advice and opinions


However, i doubt ben likes 2 old ****s discussing the old times pmsl


----------



## biglbs

Mr_Morocco said:


> However, i doubt ben likes 2 old ****s discussing the old times pmsl


Where is that ....aha...... :2guns:


----------



## luther1

Mr_Morocco said:


> However, i doubt ben likes 2 old ****s discussing the old times pmsl


Fcuk him,the gym shy cnut


----------



## Fatstuff

anyone else see big lobes OWN readyandwaiting


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> anyone else see big lobes OWN readyandwaiting


What the merry fvck has happened in here?? 

Great reading guys all good advice and glad everybody is now taking it all the right way.

Biglbs I'm sorry to hear about your daughter mate I hope that she is ok again soon. That must be hard to deal with.

As for you other cnuts - Luther I can barely see you in your avi you skinny cnut, at least stand face on to give us a chance! 

Fatstuff - no what thread was it because id love to see that berk get owned.


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> What the merry fvck has happened in here??
> 
> Great reading guys all good advice and glad everybody is now taking it all the right way.
> 
> Biglbs I'm sorry to hear about your daughter mate I hope that she is ok again soon. That must be hard to deal with.
> 
> As for you other cnuts - Luther I can barely see you in your avi you skinny cnut, at least stand face on to give us a chance!
> 
> Fatstuff - no what thread was it because id love to see that berk get owned.


lol, ill have to have a look for it i cant remember what the thread was about


----------



## Queenie

Fatstuff said:


> lol, ill have to have a look for it i cant remember what the thread was about


come on fatstuff... thats not good enough... i need a good laff  x x


----------



## biglbs

The scary mod thread---ah i see now,little cnut!


----------



## Fatstuff

biglbs said:


> The scary mod thread---ah i see now,little cnut!


get a link up lol


----------



## Fatstuff

RXQueenie said:


> come on fatstuff... thats not good enough... i need a good laff  x x


lol, big lobes turned into scary big lobes



DONT CALL ME PODGY!!!!! :cursing:


----------



## biglbs

:lol:



biglbs said:


> The scary mod thread---ah i see now,little cnut!


My angel has just been set free!!!!

On our way home!!

Laters folks---sorry 'bout burning your thread up Ben!

I know you love a bit of fun,shti it was all your fault ,feckin ginger nut! :whistling:


----------



## biglbs

Fatstuff said:


> lol, big lobes turned into scary big lobes
> 
> View attachment 77254
> 
> 
> DONT CALL ME PODGY!!!!! :cursing:


LoL i will bump it,laters x


----------



## Ginger Ben

biglbs said:


> My angel has just been set free!!!!
> 
> On our way home!!
> 
> Laters folks---sorry 'bout burning your thread up Ben!
> 
> I know you love a bit of fun,shti it was all your fault ,feckin ginger nut! :whistling:


Glad she's alright mate! 

No worries you may have noticed this is the tipping ground for all the spam on the forum now


----------



## Fatstuff

i come in here every day - your like the kid with the cool parents who let us all hang around your house


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> i come in here every day - your like the kid with the cool parents who let us all hang around your house


Haha thanks I shall take that as a compliment 

Ultimately I started this to track my progress but I write all my workouts down in a diary every time anyway so I've got that for accuracy. This is now a place to hang with my internet buddies. Hopefully we can arrange some sort of session either gym or pub based or both at some stage though and actually put ugly faces to made up names


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Haha thanks I shall take that as a compliment
> 
> Ultimately I started this to track my progress but I write all my workouts down in a diary every time anyway so I've got that for accuracy. This is now a place to hang with my internet buddies. Hopefully we can arrange some sort of session either gym or pub based or both at some stage though and actually put ugly faces to made up names


By diary do you mean note pad on your iphone 

And who the fcuk you calling ugly!!

I'll have you know fatstuff is the face of Pedigree Chum :lol: :lol:


----------



## Fatstuff

im actually a good looking chap, just wrapped up in a fat blokes body


----------



## Fatstuff

and yes benjy, would be good to have a gym sesh and a few pints and a steak with u guys


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BR0ID said:


> By diary do you mean note pad on your iphone
> 
> And who the fcuk you calling ugly!!
> 
> I'll have you know fatstuff is the face of Pedigree Chum :lol: :lol:


No mate I actually take a note book and pen In to the gym. I actually take this seriously.... Lol

We've all seen your face Mark we know you're hot!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> and yes benjy, would be good to have a gym sesh and a few pints and a steak with u guys


Now that sir is a good plan!


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> No mate I actually take a note book and pen In to the gym. I actually take this seriously.... Lol
> 
> We've all seen your face Mark we know you're hot!




nuff said


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> No mate I actually take a note book and pen In to the gym. I actually take this seriously.... Lol
> 
> We've all seen your face Mark we know you're hot!


Ahhh, your one of those guys! Fair play to you, suppose it beats looking like your texting like me :lol:

Mark Owen has nothing on me pmsl maybe a few Million sat in the bank, but that's about it


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BR0ID said:


> Ahhh, your one of those guys! Fair play to you, suppose it beats looking like your texting like me :lol:
> 
> Mark Owen has nothing on me pmsl maybe a few Million sat in the bank, but that's about it


And a talent.....


----------



## biglbs

I write notes on my zimmer frame!


----------



## Ginger Ben

biglbs said:


> I write notes on my zimmer frame!


And your wooden leg :whistling:


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> And a talent.....


I have talent where it counts 

Speak to Miss Ginger Ben :lol:


----------



## Breda

R0BR0ID said:


> I have talent where it counts
> 
> Speak to Miss Ginger Ben :lol:


Good at eating bens left overes ay :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> Good at eating bens left overes ay :lol:


Pmsl. BOOM! 

Like the taste of my junk eh? Lol


----------



## luther1

R0BR0ID said:


> Ahhh, your one of those guys! Fair play to you, suppose it beats looking like your texting like me :lol:
> 
> Mark Owen has nothing on me pmsl maybe a few Million sat in the bank, but that's about it


And muscle


----------



## luther1

I've got some cnut from Norton doing a remote repair on my pc. Its funny watching the cursor do its own thing


----------



## TELBOR

Breda said:


> Good at eating bens left overes ay :lol:


I was on about gardening tbh!

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> I've got some cnut from Norton doing a remote repair on my pc. Its funny watching the cursor do its own thing


Ask them to change your avi whilst they do that!

About time we saw 15st of sh1te gear


----------



## luther1

R0BR0ID said:


> Ask them to change your avi whilst they do that!
> 
> About time we saw 15st of sh1te gear


I'm the same now,just fatter. And I have train track braces


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> I'm the same now,just fatter. And I have train track braces


I've seen worse sides tbf :lol:


----------



## luther1

R0BR0ID said:


> I've seen worse sides tbf :lol:


Yes,its a good job the hairdresser didn't want sex or she would have seen another side. Still,the rosesfor Valentines,Tom Ford candle,Chanel sunglsses and a £500 spa day at Champneys on sunday was all worth it cos I got a nice peck on the cheek when I dropped her off haha


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> Yes,its a good job the hairdresser didn't want sex or she would have seen another side. Still,the rosesfor Valentines,Tom Ford candle,Chanel sunglsses and a £500 spa day at Champneys on sunday was all worth it cos I got a nice peck on the cheek when I dropped her off haha


And that's what is known as a MUG 

Not a fan of the Hallmark days myself, I struggle to justify how you can 'love' someone more on a single day :lol:

I'm a proper tight ar5e in all fairness


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> Yes,its a good job the hairdresser didn't want sex or she would have seen another side. Still,the rosesfor Valentines,Tom Ford candle,Chanel sunglsses and a £500 spa day at Champneys on sunday was all worth it cos I got a nice peck on the cheek when I dropped her off haha


My nan would have pecked you on the cheek for free and baked you a cake. What you got mate was seen off! Lol

Hope you hid your porn mate those cnuts are trained to search out filth when doing remote repairs and tip off the old bill if it's dodgy.......


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BR0ID said:


> And that's what is known as a MUG
> 
> Not a fan of the Hallmark days myself, I struggle to justify how you can 'love' someone more on a single day :lol:
> 
> I'm a proper tight ar5e in all fairness


Valentines day is a sack of sh1t. We actively ignore it.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Valentines day is a sack of sh1t. We actively ignore it.


A man after my own heart!

1 rep owed :lol:


----------



## luther1

At least I won't have to take her and her three kids to Disney world now,so that'll save a few bob ha


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> My nan would have pecked you on the cheek for free and baked you a cake. What you got mate was seen off! Lol
> 
> Hope you hid your porn mate those cnuts are trained to search out filth when doing remote repairs and tip off the old bill if it's dodgy.......


Nothing dodgy Benjy,just your regular ladyboy stuff


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> At least I won't have to take her and her three kids to Disney world now,so that'll save a few bob ha


Pmsl! Why would you do that in the first place :lol:

Luther, your a right softie aren't you


----------



## luther1

R0BR0ID said:


> Pmsl! Why would you do that in the first place :lol:
> 
> Luther, your a right softie aren't you


Would have been fun,they did Weymouth last summer hols for a week so thought it would be nice. Anyway,fcuk em,someone elses worry now. Good job i'm not bitter ha


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> Nothing dodgy Benjy,just your regular ladyboy stuff


Oh so just old holiday videos then. Fair enough should be safe as mate


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BR0ID said:


> A man after my own heart!
> 
> 1 rep owed :lol:


You can IOU it until you've got some more power pmsl. You even a bronze member yet??


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> Would have been fun,they did Weymouth last summer hols for a week so thought it would be nice. Anyway,fcuk em,someone elses worry now. Good job i'm not bitter ha


Only kidding mate, I'd love Disney land just for me tbh :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> You can IOU it until you've got some more power pmsl. You even a bronze member yet??


Haha!

Don't know, only been on phones last few days. Doubt it!

Would have been gold in May :lol:


----------



## Fatstuff

R0BR0ID said:


> Pmsl! Why would you do that in the first place :lol:
> 
> Luther, your a complete loser aren't you


bit harsh mate


----------



## luther1

I'm hanging by a thread here,reading don't kill myself books and all you lot do is take the p1ss.


----------



## Breda

luther1 said:


> I'm hanging by a thread here,reading don't kill myself books and all you lot do is take the p1ss.


Just kill yourself mate and get it over and done with


----------



## Fatstuff

dont do it loof


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> I'm hanging by a thread here,reading don't kill myself books and all you lot do is take the p1ss.


Try a rope it won't break whereas a thread will

Oh and post me your spare gear before hand bro 

Right post your diet, cycle, routine etc in here and let's take a proper look at this cnut and try to help you.

The clinic is open for business lol


----------



## luther1

If I post up my,cycle,diet and training program at least you'll all know what not to do if you want to make decent gains


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> If I post up my,cycle,diet and training program at least you'll all know what not to do if you want to make decent gains


That's one benefit definitely. Strength gains on main lifts would be useful too. If there are any of course....


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> If I post up my,cycle,diet and training program at least you'll all know what not to do if you want to make decent gains


Don't be so daft. We know you eat well and train hard!

Have you upped the doses...... Maybe your natty level just isn't what it used to be so you just need that bit more??


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BR0ID said:


> Don't be so daft. We know you eat well and train hard!
> 
> Have you upped the doses...... Maybe your natty level just isn't what it used to be so you just need that bit more??


This is true. Run 800mg or 1g for a few weeks and see what happens.


----------



## biglbs

Shhhhhh i am trying to sleep and dream of 1g weekly!


----------



## Breda

luther1 said:


> If I post up my,cycle,diet and training program at least you'll all know what not to do if you want to make decent gains


Stop bein a fcukin girl man, you obviously have sh!te gear because i'm sure your diet and training is on point. Throw some orals in the mix, Up your dose and fcukin grow...

Nothing from nothin leaves nothin bro

You've gained nothing, changed nothing and still gaining nothing... change something bro!!!

Luther man i want you to grow, everybody around you is growing like a fcukin weed and you aint, i feel bad... PM me if you need a link


----------



## luther1

This ain't amateur hour you cnuts,i'm not going to up my dose over half way through. I think our great lord let me have my day in my 20s and wants me to be average looking like you cnuts now


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> This ain't amateur hour you cnuts,i'm not going to up my dose over half way through. I think our great lord let me have my day in my 20s and wants me to be average looking like you cnuts now


What's wrong with upping the dose now? Whack 1g in for the rest of your cycle. You start to grow then extend it for a few more weeks. Literally got nothing to lose other than 500mg of gear a week that's not doing it's job mate. Your diet looked good before, you have a trainer who presumably knows his stuff so by default as Breda said it's the gear.


----------



## luther1

Joking aside,I'll run a gram as from tomorrow


----------



## Ginger Ben

Oh and chuck some dbol at the problem too 4 weeks at 40mg a day you'll gain and it wont be all water and sh1te as your diet is good.


----------



## Breda

luther1 said:


> This ain't amateur hour you cnuts,i'm not going to up my dose over half way through. I think our great lord let me have my day in my 20s and wants me to be average looking like you cnuts now


Tell the lord to kiss your ass and up the fcukin dose you bald skinny feather weighted pussy. If you want to look average then thats up to you but the fact of the matter is you dont have to look like a white etheopian for the rest of your life...

Times and protocols have changed so change with it


----------



## Breda

luther1 said:


> Joking aside,I'll run a gram as from tomorrow


Good man


----------



## luther1

I consider myself reprimanded and educated. I'll take heed


----------



## Breda

luther1 said:


> I consider myself reprimanded and educated. I'll take heed


you have indeed been REPrimanded


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> Joking aside,I'll run a gram as from tomorrow


Good man! Let's hope this sees the breaking of a new dawn, the creation of a new monster, the age of the octogenarian bodybuilder! 

Reps when I'm on my lappy


----------



## Ginger Ben

Food update so this doesn't look like the fvcking pages of Dear Diedre any longer.

Power shake for brekkie which was 3 scoops protein, 2 oats, 2 tbls pb

Smoked salmon and cream cheese sarnie

Mp cookie

Walnuts

Couscous salad with 250g chicken

Mp cookie

Banana

150g chicken

Mp cookie!

What a cnut. Three mp cookies in one day! Was in out HQ today and like a [email protected] I didn't prep any food last night as couldn't be ar5ed. Will have a prawn stir fry for dinner with a 3 scoop shake and a shake before bed. At least protein will be high even if everything else is all to fvck


----------



## Fatstuff

What flavour mpcookie u on?? I just ran out!


----------



## Breda

Make your own cookies... Same way you make a normal cookie but throw half a tub of whey in the mixture

I just thought of that and I'm guna try it. I'm a fcukin genius


----------



## Fatstuff

Breda, u can make a paste out of whey and a bit of water, microwave it - pure protein cookie!!! It does work, try it!!!


----------



## Breda

Fatstuff:2934338 said:


> Breda, u can make a paste out of whey and a bit of water, microwave it - pure protein cookie!!! It does work, try it!!!


How many points would you give it for taste and texture tho Stan


----------



## Fatstuff

Breda said:


> How many points would you give it for taste and texture tho Stan


cant remember, done it over a year ago, bit soft i think


----------



## Breda

I'll make up a batch of proper Millies style cookie with protein and I'll let u no how they go down


----------



## Fatstuff

Breda said:


> I'll make up a batch of proper Millies style cookie with protein and I'll let u no how they go down


could just buy a millies cookie and wash it down with a shake


----------



## TELBOR

Breda said:


> I'll make up a batch of proper Millies style cookie with protein and I'll let u no how they go down


Do it! Add m&m's, Smarties and so on :lol:


----------



## Mr_Morocco

protein flapjacks are the 1s, just get some oats, EVOO, peanut butter, honey and your favourite whey


----------



## Fatstuff

i tried fannyin about making protein flapjacks n biscuits n sh1t ages ago, it never turned out well lol


----------



## TELBOR

Fatstuff said:


> i tried fannyin about making protein flapjacks n biscuits n sh1t ages ago, it never turned out well lol


This can happen lol! Then you count up the whey you've lost :lol:

I've been there


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Fatstuff said:


> i tried fannyin about making protein flapjacks n biscuits n sh1t ages ago, it never turned out well lol


didnt mean make em yourself, i gave my missus some protein and said make some flapjacks for me pmsl


----------



## Fatstuff

its devestating


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> What flavour mpcookie u on?? I just ran out!


Double choc mate. Second box 



Mr_Morocco said:


> didnt mean make em yourself, i gave my missus some protein and said make some flapjacks for me pmsl


Pmsl!


----------



## biglbs

Whey/nut ice lolly mmmmmm! mg:


----------



## Ginger Ben

My mate makes a protein muffin in the microwave. Scoop of whey, an egg and a bit of pb. Mix it all up in a mug and nuke it. Got to time it well as otherwise it comes out like a foam dog toy. Get it bang on however.............. and its like a foam dog toy.......pmsl

Just having a 100g shake to up my numbers and I will confess to a Dr Ottker pizza being in the oven I'd just got home, I don't care! 

Back on it properly tomorrow! Just one of those days.


----------



## biglbs

Ginger Ben said:


> My mate makes a protein muffin in the microwave. Scoop of whey, an egg and a bit of pb. Mix it all up in a mug and nuke it. Got to time it well as otherwise it comes out like a foam dog toy. Get it bang on however.............. and its like a foam dog toy.......pmsl
> 
> Just having a 100g shake to up my numbers and I will confess to a Dr Ottker pizza being in the oven I'd just got home, I don't care!
> 
> Back on it properly tomorrow! Just one of those days.


Sounds like fatts dinner without Kfc! :whistling:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> Breda, u can make a paste out of whey and a bit of water, microwave it - pure protein cookie!!! It does work, try it!!!


Pure waste of whey I reckon there mate!


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Just having a 100g shake to up my numbers and I will confess to a Dr Ottker pizza being in the oven I'd just got home, I don't care!
> 
> Back on it properly tomorrow! Just one of those days.


Snap! Pizza night :lol:

Plus a shake with BBW Premium Mass that came today, Bloated me to fcuk !!


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BR0ID said:


> Snap! Pizza night :lol:
> 
> Plus a shake with BBW Premium Mass that came today, Bloated me to fcuk !!


lol, cheap weight gainer and pizza bloated you?? Who'd have thought that would happen...... :whistling:

Tbh my 4 scoop shake hasn't made me feel great! :lol:


----------



## Fatstuff

had a shake and a dairylea dunker LOL - scraping the barrell today


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> had a shake and a dairylea dunker LOL - scraping the barrell today


Stealing your kids lunch! Despicable


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> Stealing your kids lunch! Despicable


New day, plenty of meat defrosted, will be updating my journal later with a decent level of scran!!!


----------



## Breda

Fatstuff, How's you're Rollin comin along


----------



## Fatstuff

Did some yesterday, hurts a fair but but at least it feels like I'm doing something!!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning bitches, all well?

I am seriously in need of a gym session now! My name is Ben and its been 5 days since my last fix :lol:

Will hold out till Monday though then chest and tris are getting raped to high heaven and back 

Food today has been the standard so far

Power shake first thing

6 eggs with salmon

MP cookie (these are like crack!)

some fresh pineapple

Nuts and raisins

Out for lunch having a large chicken fajita

Got soame turkey and veg for snack later with a shake

Out for dinner with Mrs, no idea what that will be, going to Harvey Nichols roof top restaraunt as got a really good deal on!? Worth a try

Large shake when I get home to make up for what I suspect will be a significant lack of protein from dinner!


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Morning bitches, all well?
> 
> I am seriously in need of a gym session now! My name is Ben and its been 5 days since my last fix :lol:
> 
> Will hold out till Monday though then chest and tris are getting raped to high heaven and back
> 
> Food today has been the standard so far
> 
> Power shake first thing
> 
> 6 eggs with salmon
> 
> MP cookie (these are like crack!)
> 
> some fresh pineapple
> 
> Nuts and raisins
> 
> Out for lunch having a large chicken fajita
> 
> Got soame turkey and veg for snack later with a shake
> 
> Out for dinner with Mrs, no idea what that will be, going to Harvey Nichols roof top restaraunt as got a really good deal on!? Worth a try
> 
> Large shake when I get home to make up for what I suspect will be a significant lack of protein from dinner!


I need to invest in these MP cookies don't I ??!! :lol:

Pmsl! Fcuk Harvey Nics Ben, take her to Asda's cafe and destroy an all day breakfast 

What time will the chauffeur be collecting you :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## luther1

Go to the bar on the 5th floor and check out the hookers. Btw,are you marrying into money Benjy? If so,does she have a sister


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BR0ID said:


> I need to invest in these MP cookies don't I ??!! :lol:
> 
> Pmsl! Fcuk Harvey Nics Ben, take her to Asda's cafe and destroy an all day breakfast
> 
> What time will the chauffeur be collecting you :lol: :lol: :lol:


Yes mate, they are bl00dy lovely and seriously convenient. Individually foil wrapped so stick one in your pocket and your g2g! :thumbup1:

lol I'd prefer that mate but she saw some deal for a 3 course dinner for £30 a head. It's one of those things to say you've done whilst in London!

It's his night off mate, so taking the chopper :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> Go to the bar on the 5th floor and check out the hookers. Btw,are you marrying into money Benjy? If so,does she have a sister


lol, will definitely do that mate, that the champagne bar? Been there before :whistling:

Not really mate but yes she does, she's married though I'm afraid :no:


----------



## Fatstuff

Harvey nicholls u posin tw4t lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> Harvey nicholls u posin tw4t lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fvck it I'm training chest and tris tomorrow, it's on like donkey kong!!


----------



## biglbs

Ginger Ben said:


> Fvck it I'm training chest and tris tomorrow, it's on like donkey kong!!


 Well nearly did it! lol pmsl:rolleyes:


----------



## Ginger Ben

biglbs said:


> Well nearly did it! lol pmsl:rolleyes:


Reckon I got close enough mate! lol

Feeling good, got to put this gear to work again now!


----------



## Fatstuff

LOL - get training mate, u had a long enough rest


----------



## biglbs

Ginger Ben said:


> Reckon I got close enough mate! lol
> 
> Feeling good, got to put this gear to work again now!


Are you feelin like a turbo charged steel warrior about to kick gravity's assre into fcuk land and then back,when you hear the clamg/clang will it give rise to a lob?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> LOL - get training mate, u had a long enough rest


Yes I have! Longest one yet not due to illness or a holiday!



biglbs said:


> Are you feelin like a turbo charged steel warrior about to kick gravity's assre into fcuk land and then back,when you hear the clamg/clang will it give rise to a lob?


Oh yes mate, got a hunger for the gym, really looking forward to showing it who's boss tomorrow! :thumbup1:

Actually had a bit of a lazy lob on all day, must be the higher dose test


----------



## biglbs

Ginger Ben said:


> Yes I have! Longest one yet not due to illness or a holiday!
> 
> Oh yes mate, got a hunger for the gym, really looking forward to showing it who's boss tomorrow! :thumbup1:
> 
> Actually had a bit of a lazy lob on all day, must be the higher dose test


That is the thought of immenant cold rolled steel in your hands


----------



## Uk_mb

Evening queers!

Just a quickie, pre-loading my pins for my jab 2mr before work (pre-loading it now so I don't make any mistakes at 5am) lol

1ml pro chem onerip

1ml unigen test e 250mg

Just wondering any1 who jabs more than 1ml, just do it in one site? Or wud u split it and do 1ml one site 1ml another ?


----------



## Fatstuff

Uk_mb said:


> Evening queers!
> 
> Just a quickie, pre-loading my pins for my jab 2mr before work (pre-loading it now so I don't make any mistakes at 5am) lol
> 
> 1ml pro chem onerip
> 
> 1ml unigen test e 250mg
> 
> Just wondering any1 who jabs more than 1ml, just do it in one site? Or wud u split it and do 1ml one site 1ml another ?


2ml in each quad!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Uk_mb said:


> Evening queers!
> 
> Just a quickie, pre-loading my pins for my jab 2mr before work (pre-loading it now so I don't make any mistakes at 5am) lol
> 
> 1ml pro chem onerip
> 
> 1ml unigen test e 250mg
> 
> Just wondering any1 who jabs more than 1ml, just do it in one site? Or wud u split it and do 1ml one site 1ml another ?


You fvcking gaylord. What site are you using? 2ml in quads and glutes is fine. Some will put 2ml in delts.


----------



## Ginger Ben

biglbs said:


> That is the thought of immenant cold rolled steel in your hands


Oh yes, might wheel out the 52's for incline press if I'm feeling good :thumbup1:


----------



## biglbs

Fatstuff said:


> 2ml in each quad!


Lookin good in avi bud,but what is the band around forearm is the hand prosthetic? :lol:


----------



## Fatstuff

biglbs said:


> Lookin good in avi bud,but what is the band around forearm is is hand prosthetic? :lol:


lol, whoops must of missed that when i photoshopped it :rolleye:


----------



## Ginger Ben

biglbs said:


> Lookin good in avi bud,but what is the band around forearm is the hand prosthetic? :lol:


That's where hes photoshopped on a muscular upper arm from somebody else :whistling:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> lol, whoops must of missed that when i photoshopped it :rolleye:


haha beat me to it!


----------



## Fatstuff

shame ben, as that would of been an amusing put down:lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> shame ben, as that would of been an amusing put down:lol:


Yeah it was, fvcking ruined by you! :laugh:

Right fvcksticks I'm off to my posh dinner, catch you all laters! :thumb:


----------



## biglbs

Fatstuff said:


> shame ben, as that would of been an amusing put down:lol:


It actualy looks rubber,like the Mrs dlido but not orange


----------



## Fatstuff

enjoy ur dinner u bummer


----------



## Fatstuff

biglbs said:


> It actualy looks rubber,like the Mrs dlido but not orange


i could make it black and white to try and give the illusion of muscle, noticed thats quite popular :rolleye:


----------



## biglbs

Fatstuff said:


> i could make it black and white to try and give the illusion of muscle, noticed thats quite popular :rolleye:


You notice the subtle touch,but missed the age implied,your getting slow and it took days too!

.its hard to make 22" look small,but i tried!


----------



## Fatstuff

biglbs said:


> You notice the subtle touch,but missed the age implied,your getting slow and it took days too!
> 
> .its hard to make 22" look small,but i tried!


ive read this 3 times and still dont fully understand this line


----------



## biglbs

Fatstuff said:


> ive read this 3 times and still dont fully understand this line


Very clever,gonna watch you!http://xanatos4.deviantart.com/art/Human-Eye-176570381


----------



## Fatstuff

:huh: :confused1:


----------



## biglbs

Fatstuff said:


> ive read this 3 times and still dont fully understand this line


The subtle colour change to pic,

in black and white(old like me)

it took you a long time to notice?!!?


----------



## Fatstuff

biglbs said:


> The subtle colour change to pic,
> 
> in black and white(old like me)
> 
> it took you a long time to notice?!!?


lol i noticed it, i was saving it for the right time, i also use that one to mock benjy


----------



## biglbs

Fatstuff said:


> lol i noticed it, i was saving it for the right time, i also use that one to mock benjy


Nasty cnut you are!http://www.youtube.com/watch?vhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uh_gaaUiNs8&feature=player_detailpage#t=149s=uh_gaaUiNs8&feature=player_detailpage#t=149s


----------



## Fatstuff

u sir, are an oddball of a man lol

p.s - learn to embed youtube vids:lol:


----------



## biglbs

Fatstuff said:


> u sir, are an oddball of a man lol
> 
> p.s - learn to embed youtube vids:lol:


I have a very high Iq as i am dyslexic and learnt the hard way mate,i lose people a lot!lol
I have not done much poota work and don't quite know how to embed explain?perhaps on your thread,sorry Benisan!


----------



## Fatstuff

biglbs said:


> I have a very high Iq as i am dyslexic and learnt the hard way mate,i lose people a lot!lol
> 
> I have not done much poota work and don't quite know how to embed explain?perhaps on your thread,sorry Benisan!


looks like u have already learnt


----------



## Ginger Ben

Gone from Dear Diedre with loofs fvcking manorexia to pc world in here. Any of you cnuts actually go to the gym??


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> Gone from Dear Diedre with loofs fvcking manorexia to pc world in here. Any of you cnuts actually go to the gym??


You would know if u checked my jourrnal once in a while


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Gone from Dear Diedre with loofs fvcking manorexia to pc world in here. Any of you cnuts actually go to the gym??


Do we fcuk!

I've spammed MB's journal with child talk the last page or so with fatty pmsl!


----------



## Fatstuff

R0BR0ID said:


> Do we fcuk!
> 
> I've spammed MB's journal with child talk the last page or so with fatty pmsl!


shhhhhh dont tell benjy, he will think i been spam cheating on him


----------



## TELBOR

Fatstuff said:


> shhhhhh dont tell benjy, he will think i been spam cheating on him


We have!

Where's luther and is olivio spread amps and smint kickers


----------



## biglbs

Oi,Ben you have not been once this week,so ballocks to you!


----------



## Fatstuff

biglbs said:


> Oi,Ben you have not been once this week,so ballocks to you!


he did, he went for a bodypump session midweek


----------



## biglbs

Fatstuff said:


> he did, he went for a bodypump session midweek


I think he went for a posh pizza and a glass of red! 

He could'nt have trained with those weights for that many reps,especialy on a weds! :whistling:


----------



## Fatstuff

a glass of chardonnay and a little red leicester


----------



## Ginger Ben

Cnuts all of you!


----------



## Fatstuff

how was ur meal mucker?


----------



## TELBOR

Tonsillitis 

In and out fatstuff :lol:


----------



## Fatstuff

Lol, couldn't of been more off the Mark. I take it u don't live in a city?


----------



## TELBOR

Fatstuff said:


> Lol, couldn't of been more off the Mark. I take it u don't live in a city?


What's a city :lol:

One road to the hospital, probably passed 2 cars lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> how was ur meal mucker?


Good thanks matey. Duck salad followed by grilled gurnard with mussels and brown shrimp. Choccy moose for pud


----------



## biglbs

Readyandwaiting is banned!

Never fcku with me!lol

I knew he would do it in the end but why? :lol:


----------



## biglbs

He has umble pie!


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> Good thanks matey. Duck salad followed by grilled gurnard with mussels and brown shrimp. Choccy moose for pud


what is gurnard?

and did u ask for the macro breakdown :rolleye:


----------



## Fatstuff

R0BR0ID said:


> What's a city :lol:
> 
> One road to the hospital, probably passed 2 cars lol


lol, its a nightmare here trying to get seen in a hospital!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> what is gurnard?
> 
> and did u ask for the macro breakdown :rolleye:


Fish mate. Lol no there wasn't enough of anything for it to be a consideration!


----------



## Ginger Ben

biglbs said:


> Readyandwaiting is banned!
> 
> Never fcku with me!lol
> 
> I knew he would do it in the end but why? :lol:


Lol how'd you manage that?


----------



## Fatstuff

big labias a big bully lol


----------



## biglbs

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol how'd you manage that?


I did nothing other than wait! He was always gonna do it the ****!

I only turned the key!

I am big but not stupid,he was just stupid! :lol:


----------



## biglbs

Fatstuff said:


> big labias a big bully lol


Gonna pull your synthetic cyberdine systems arm off in a mo ya cnut! :lol:


----------



## Fatstuff

biglbs said:


> Gonna pull your synthetic cyberdine systems arm off in a mo ya cnut! :lol:


who do u think u are harrison ford


----------



## biglbs

Fatstuff said:


> who do u think u are harrison ford


 :thumb:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> who do u think u are harrison ford


That is quite an arm though mate very impressive.........who's is it? 

Right sleep time for me. Gym tomorrow and I am excited!! 

Have a good one all.


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> That is quite an arm though mate very impressive.........who's is it?
> 
> Right sleep time for me. Gym tomorrow and I am excited!!
> 
> Have a good one all.


I murdered ts23 and nicked it from him lol

night benjaminger, sleep tight


----------



## Ginger Ben

It's on!!!!!


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> It's on!!!!!


This missus....


----------



## Breda

The TV???


----------



## biglbs

Kettle


----------



## Breda

I think he woke up to find his computer did not turn off as planned


----------



## Fatstuff

glad to find its on for u benjy!!! its certainly not on for me


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning comedy squad, I was (as you bl00dy well know) referriing to my first gym session back after a hard week of abstinence 

It went a little something like this -

Inc db bench - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] (pb), [email protected], [email protected] (failure)

Weighted Dips - [email protected], [email protected]+15kg, [email protected]+20kg, [email protected]+30kg, [email protected]+30kg, [email protected]+30kg (failure)

Inc BB bench - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] - all slow reps and touching top of chest with bar had a spot on the 90 so went for it

Superset DB Flys - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

Superset Press Ups - 7 (feet raised), 8 (normal), 5 (normal) all sets to failure - was fvcked from previous stuff which was the plan!

EZ Bar Tri Press - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

One Hand Tricep Extension - 3 sets of 15 reps at 10kg on each arm no rest between sets just swapped sides and went again, good pump!

Cable Cross Over - 1 set of 40 @10kg on each side - purely to flush some blood around and losen things up

Chuffed with the DB pb at 52, was harder than I'd hoped but still really pleased


----------



## LunaticSamurai

Ginger Ben said:


> Morning comedy squad, I was (as you bl00dy well know) referriing to my first gym session back after a hard week of abstinence
> 
> It went a little something like this -
> 
> Inc db bench - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] (pb), [email protected], [email protected] (failure)
> 
> Weighted Dips - [email protected], [email protected]+15kg, [email protected]+20kg, [email protected]+30kg, [email protected]+30kg, [email protected]+30kg (failure)
> 
> Inc BB bench - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] - all slow reps and touching top of chest with bar had a spot on the 90 so went for it
> 
> Superset DB Flys - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]
> 
> Superset Press Ups - 7 (feet raised), 8 (normal), 5 (normal) all sets to failure - was fvcked from previous stuff which was the plan!
> 
> EZ Bar Tri Press - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]
> 
> One Hand Tricep Extension - 3 sets of 15 reps at 10kg on each arm no rest between sets just swapped sides and went again, good pump!
> 
> Cable Cross Over - 1 set of 40 @10kg on each side - purely to flush some blood around and losen things up
> 
> Chuffed with the DB pb at 52, was harder than I'd hoped but still really pleased


All decent lifts there Benjaminge. Weldone, keep up the good work.


----------



## Fatstuff

well done mate


----------



## TELBOR

Good work mate :thumb:

Bring on the oxy power next week!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Cheers chaps, getting there! Think I'm getting to the stage where I would really benefit from a training partner to take things to the next stage so really looking forward to getting in to the new gym as my mate will be joining me so we should be able to accelerate progress that bit more then.


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> Cheers chaps, getting there! Think I'm getting to the stage where I would really benefit from a training partner to take things to the next stage so really looking forward to getting in to the new gym as my mate will be joining me so we should be able to accelerate progress that bit more then.


fair play to u, but u may find a training partner can sometimes want to do their own thing lol - i used to hate that!!! I do miss training with someone though, i just want them to do what i tell them to


----------



## Breda

Fatstuff said:


> fair play to u, but u may find a training partner can sometimes want to do their own thing lol - i used to hate that!!! I do miss training with someone though, i just want them to do what i tell them to


Agreed a sh!t training partner will not help in any way, shape or form and is more likely to p!ss you off especially when you have your session already sorted in your head!!!

I'm like Fatstuff if i go to the gym with somebody they need to do as they are told otherwise we aint goin gym together again


----------



## Fatstuff

Breda said:


> Agreed a sh!t training partner will not help in any way, shape or form and is more likely to p!ss you off especially when you have your session already sorted in your head!!!
> 
> I'm like Fatstuff if i go to the gym with somebody they need to do as they are told otherwise we aint goin gym together again


i would prefer to go with a caddy lol, someone to change my weights for me and keep me company


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> fair play to u, but u may find a training partner can sometimes want to do their own thing lol - i used to hate that!!! I do miss training with someone though, i just want them to do what i tell them to





Breda said:


> Agreed a sh!t training partner will not help in any way, shape or form and is more likely to p!ss you off especially when you have your session already sorted in your head!!!
> 
> I'm like Fatstuff if i go to the gym with somebody they need to do as they are told otherwise we aint goin gym together again


I am very much of this way of thinking too, I'm in charge, do as I say and it will be fine! :laugh:

He's a good mate and we've trained together before. He's been out of action for a while so will be very much playing catch up so in my mind it makes sense for me to lead the sessions as I've learned a lot over the time we haven't been training together and he's not done much in the gym at all. As long as he can spot and force out those extra few reps that's what I want. He'll soon understand what I'm looking for when it's my turn to spot him and he's in pain!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> i would prefer to go with a caddy lol, someone to change my weights for me and keep me company


pmsl, gym bitch basically? Somebody should set up a company to hire those out, would be a winner!


----------



## Fatstuff

my mate used to do my head in when spotting aswell, his fingers would touch the bar and give me a nudge on the last few reps rather than let me squeeze them out, i used to say 'DONT TOUCH IT!!!' lol he would forget by next session and do it again!!! GRRRR


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> pmsl, gym bitch basically? Somebody should set up a company to hire those out, would be a winner!


lol, what would u pay??


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> lol, what would u pay??


You need a "menu" of options

This guy I'd pay £3 to be my gym bitch purely for the convenience of changing my weights, if he could



This one, I'd pay significantly more for...... :whistling:


----------



## Fatstuff

we should start a business up, get a few muscle worshippers and pay them to change ppls weights and spot them lol


----------



## Breda

Fatstuff said:


> my mate used to do my head in when spotting aswell, his fingers would touch the bar and give me a nudge on the last few reps rather than let me squeeze them out, i used to say 'DONT TOUCH IT!!!' lol he would forget by next session and do it again!!! GRRRR


I'm sh!t at givin a spot, i'm to busy lookin at the gym bunnies and i once nudged the bar when my mate was benchin... He wasn't too happy... Its his own fault the cnut, he wouldnt bench the way i told him to do it :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> I'm sh!t at givin a spot, i'm too weak


I probably wouldn't ask you unless i was warming up :whistling:


----------



## TELBOR

Defo should help with a partner Ben! Makes a hell of a difference.

I've trained 3 times this week and twice with a guy at my gaff and its made a huge difference compared to solo training. You just have that bit more in you to try and out do them along with the spotting to give you the confidence to bang some more weight on!

He's pretty cool tbh and we've mixed both our styles together, boulders got smashed today with him,this should help me through the cruise that bit more I reckon :thumb:


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


> I probably wouldn't ask you unless i was warming up :whistling:


And i wouldnt spot you unless i had a gas mask on you p!ssy cnut


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BR0ID said:


> Defo should help with a partner Ben! Makes a hell of a difference.
> 
> I've trained 3 times this week and twice with a guy at my gaff and its made a huge difference compared to solo training. You just have that bit more in you to try and out do them along with the spotting to give you the confidence to bang some more weight on!
> 
> He's pretty cool tbh and we've mixed both our styles together, boulders got smashed today with him,this should help me through the cruise that bit more I reckon :thumb:


Sounds good mate, that's what I'm hoping will happen too, that bit of competition and extra confidence. It's the confidence that will really help me I think, knowing you can really pusnh to failure rather than stopping 1 or 2 reps short just in case you fvck up and get crushed! :laugh:


----------



## Fatstuff

Breda said:


> And i wouldnt spot you unless i had a gas mask on you p!ssy cnut


Fcukin imagine the smelly fcuker giving u a spot on the bench and teabagging u !!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> And i wouldnt spot you unless i had a gas mask on you p!ssy cnut


lol touche! :laugh:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> Fcukin imagine the smelly fcuker giving u a spot on the bench and teabagging u !!


Nothing more motivating that a hairy orange bean bag tapping on your forehead to get that extra rep out! :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

BEN ya homosexual!

Text me from the phone you have today 

Much love x


----------



## biglbs

Ginger Ben said:


> Nothing more motivating that a hairy orange bean bag tapping on your forehead to get that extra rep out! :lol:


I would rather a brazilian pussy,but hay whatever floats it mate,cool:lol:


----------



## Breda

biglbs said:


> I would rather a brazilian pussy,but hay whatever floats it mate,cool:lol:


I'd take any pussy over that orange, speckled, wire pubed, dried up shell of a sack


----------



## biglbs

Breda said:


> I'd take any pussy over that orange, speckled, wire pubed, dried up shell of a sack


I actualy had a shiver run up my spine reading that,,,,,brrrrrrr,,,,no! :nono:

Pussy smells a lot better too!


----------



## biglbs

Another rep easy!


----------



## Ginger Ben

biglbs said:


> Another rep easy!


Negged! :laugh:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> I'd take any pussy over that orange, speckled, wire pubed, dried up shell of a sack


At least it's not a full, healthy natty sack - now that would be nasty!


----------



## luther1

R0BR0ID said:


> Defo should help with a partner Ben! Makes a hell of a difference.
> 
> I've trained 3 times this week and twice with a guy at my gaff and its made a huge difference compared to solo training. You just have that bit more in you to try and out do them along with the spotting to give you the confidence to bang some more weight on!
> 
> He's pretty cool tbh and we've mixed both our styles together, boulders got smashed today with him,this should help me through the cruise that bit more I reckon :thumb:


Two eleven stone skinny cnuts strutting round with lat spreads and attitude. Fcuking don henleys


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> Two eleven stone skinny cnuts strutting round with lat spreads and attitude. Fcuking don henleys


Didn't know you were Rob's training partner


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> Two eleven stone skinny cnuts strutting round with lat spreads and attitude. Fcuking don henleys


All I hear is.... mama mia pass'a luther the extra virgin olive oil to lube his poop shoot


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


> Didn't know you were Rob's training partner


He's not the cnut barely weighs more than a 3 month premature baby


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


> At least it's not a full, healthy natty sack - now that would be nasty!


Yea those heavy dangly fcukers are sooo december 2012


----------



## luther1

Went up the pub last Fri to some lady friends,one of which was the hairdresser who incidently went home with some other cnut,anyway,there were some muppets in their getting rowdy and a couple of fellas said to me 'youre huge,can you knock them out' . Fcuking unit ain't i


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> Went up the pub last Fri to some lady friends,one of which was the hairdresser who incidently went home with some other cnut,anyway,there were some muppets in their getting rowdy and a couple of fellas said to me 'youre huge,can you knock them out' . Fcuking unit ain't i


It made the local news that scuffle, you're the one in the hat I presume


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> couple of fellas said to me 'youre a cnut,can you fcuk off ' . Fcuking left straight away didn't i


Pu55y


----------



## Breda

luther1 said:


> Went up the pub last Fri to some lady friends,one of which was the hairdresser who incidently went home with some other cnut,anyway,there were some muppets in their getting rowdy and a couple of fellas said to me 'youre huge,can you knock them out' . Fcuking unit ain't i


Stop liein bro, you know that didnt happen... well i believe the hairdresser went off with some other cnut but no way did anybody say you were huge... fcuking blind cnuts


----------



## luther1

Fact


----------



## biglbs

luther1 said:


> Fact


or fiction?


----------



## luther1

biglbs said:


> or fiction?


Oi you cnut,all because you've eaten the Weeks profits from the cafe for breakfast,don't pick on me x


----------



## biglbs

Had some mates over as had pest probs so we been eating these as high protein low fat


----------



## Ginger Ben

I love this board


----------



## biglbs

Ginger Ben said:


> I love this board


Morning gorganite chumps!

We love you too,no ****-goes without saying as you 're a red headed cnut! :whistling:

Fatts on the other hand,rubber arm and all!? :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> I love this board


Pmsl!

I told ya you'd do that 

Or was it done as a sign of respect for Hacks :lol:


----------



## Fatstuff

Morning ginge, *****, fatty and skinny!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Haha was a respectful nod towards hacks rather than my own drunken bromance confessions.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> Morning ginge, *****, fatty and skinny!!


Morning stan. How's tings?


----------



## TELBOR

Fatstuff said:


> Morning ginge, *****, fatty and skinny!!


I'll be ***** 

Morning Slim


----------



## Breda

I seem to be missing from the list... There's no mention of oh great one


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> I seem to be missing from the list... There's no mention of oh great one


Pmsl I think you're 'skinny' mate :whistling:


----------



## Breda

Ginger [URL=Ben:2941161]Ben:2941161[/URL] said:


> Pmsl I think you're 'skinny' mate :whistling:


You must have been missed off the list too.. [email protected] isn't on there


----------



## biglbs

I am not ginger! mg:


----------



## Uk_mb

biglbs said:


> I am not ginger! mg:


Strawberry blonde?

:wub:


----------



## biglbs

Uk_mb said:


> Strawberry blonde?
> 
> :wub:


Cover blown,balls! :cursing:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> You must have been missed off the list too.. [email protected] isn't on there


Haha cnut


----------



## Fatstuff

I'm still ill, just been sick - don't feel as bad as yesterday though!!!


----------



## Breda

Man the fcuk up


----------



## biglbs

Fatstuff said:


> I'm still ill, just been sick - don't feel as bad as yesterday though!!!


Thanks mate!

Carrots?


----------



## Fatstuff

Breda said:


> Man the fcuk up


I would if I could get a decent feed down my neck!'


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Fatstuff said:


> I would if I could get a decent feed down my neck!'


Oatmeal in the microwave with peanut butter and banana, 2 mins


----------



## Ginger Ben

Mr_Morocco said:


> Oatmeal in the microwave with peanut butter and banana, 2 mins


You dirty yet??


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


> You dirty yet??


Of coures he is.. He's moroccan :lol:

Stan get a smoothie on ya.... throw a load of shat in the blender and sip throughout the day


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Ginger Ben said:


> You dirty yet??


Nope, holding out until april 1st, diets been sh!te for a week as i had a week off the gym


----------



## Breda

Mr_Morocco said:


> Nope, holding out until april 1st, diets been sh!te for a week as i had a week off the gym


What you waitin for man


----------



## Fatstuff

i managed to eat my steak yesterday and kept it down, still got some more in the fridge and some more homemade jd sauce, so that will give me a few calories in an hour or so.


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Breda said:


> What you waitin for man


going away end of june so if i start april 1st it works out bang on so ill be in the 2 weeks clearance time whilst on holiday


----------



## expletive

Mr_Morocco said:


> going away end of june so if i start april 1st it works out bang on so ill be in the 2 weeks clearance time whilst on holiday


what gear are you going to run?

you might as well start now and make it a 15 week cycle


----------



## Mr_Morocco

expletive said:


> what gear are you going to run?
> 
> you might as well start now and make it a 15 week cycle


Just test400 with a tbol kickstart


----------



## expletive

is it tri test or just test-e?


----------



## Mr_Morocco

expletive said:


> is it tri test or just test-e?


pro chem t400, tri-test, i may start next week, back in the gym monday after a few good sessions and diet back on track ill be GTG


----------



## expletive

you'll need three weeks before PCT on that not 2 due to the decanoate blend


----------



## Mr_Morocco

expletive said:


> you'll need three weeks before PCT on that not 2 due to the decanoate blend


cheers i didnt know that, thought it was 2


----------



## Fatstuff

Steak


----------



## biglbs

Fatstuff said:


> Steak


How long b4-----


----------



## Fatstuff

lol, its stayed down, also a bowl of cornflakes as well and a bunch of vitamins and dioralyte - im forcing my ass into the gym tomorrow!!


----------



## biglbs

Don't know how but i posted this in another thread too!lol


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> Don't know how but i posted this in another thread too!lol


Thats an impressive arm for someone with a stub for a hanfdmate lol.


----------



## Fatstuff

biglbs before his bulk


----------



## biglbs

You are a feckin funny pair of cnut! pmsl x 2

Was this you?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning all diets been **** this weekend as usual. Not bad food just not enough of it. Forgot to bring my protein away with me like a cnut so will have to male up for it this afternoon when I get home!

Legs tomorrow, back and bis Tuesday then can't train until Monday! 

Bloody moving house!!!


----------



## flinty90

i had a bit of a crappy day yesterday. too mate, chocolate and custard slices lol... but dinners were ok. just a bit snacky.. fcuk it i need all the energy i can get ready for work again...

i just dont want to start going down the road of more bad days than good if you know what i mean lol...

hope all is well anyway ya ginger tiny cocked fcuker X


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> i had a bit of a crappy day yesterday. too mate, chocolate and custard slices lol... but dinners were ok. just a bit snacky.. fcuk it i need all the energy i can get ready for work again...
> 
> i just dont want to start going down the road of more bad days than good if you know what i mean lol...
> 
> hope all is well anyway ya ginger tiny cocked fcuker X


Lol well I've avoided the custard slices so far! Had a big tbone for dinner yesterday but pi55y lunch so not too bad. Had two bits of toast and three eggs today so far. Just don't like starting the day without a shake but fvck it I'm not going to waste away I guess!

I'm all good mate apart from that. Your work schedule this manic for the foreseeable future?

Got my second blast planned now and cruising from honeymoon for 8-10 weeks (it will be 8!) 

Enjoy your Sunday and try and stay off the cake!


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> i had a bit of a crappy day yesterday. too mate, chocolate and custard slices lol... but dinners were ok. just a bit snacky.. fcuk it i need all the energy i can get ready for work again...
> 
> i just dont want to start going down the road of more bad days than good if you know what i mean lol...
> 
> hope all is well anyway ya ginger tiny cocked fcuker X


----------



## TELBOR

Morning Red!

Morning Chin!

Morning POF!

Morning Kebab arm!

Miss anyone.....

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Uk_mb

R0BR0ID said:


> Morning Red!
> 
> Morning Chin!
> 
> Morning POF!
> 
> Morning Kebab arm!
> 
> Miss anyone.....
> 
> :lol: :lol:


 :whistling:


----------



## TELBOR

Uk_mb said:


> :whistling:


Oops,

Morning Ginger Ninja!


----------



## Uk_mb

R0BR0ID said:


> Oops,
> 
> Morning Ginger Ninja!


Didn't no you cared :wub:


----------



## Fatstuff

U missed me out :rolleye:


----------



## Uk_mb

Fatstuff said:


> U missed me out :rolleye:


He said u didn't he. "Mornin tosser" ? :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Fatstuff said:


> U missed me out :rolleye:


Either Chin or Kebab..... Take your pick :lol:


----------



## Fatstuff

Loo u Cnut, I refuse either of them


----------



## Breda

Mornin bones and the rest of you cnuts

Anybody had pics off ts23 yet


----------



## Fatstuff

Ur like a dog with a bone on this one breda


----------



## TELBOR

Breda said:


> Mornin bones and the rest of you cnuts
> 
> Anybody had pics off ts23 yet


Pmsl! He loves you doesn't he 

I aint giving him my time 'ooh, please pm me ur body!'


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> Mornin bones and the rest of you cnuts
> 
> Anybody had pics off ts23 yet


Morning breadstick,

No I haven't, is he meant to look freaky now after his ridiculous blast?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Oh just a brief note - I hit a 205kg deadlift today - Ptothe mutherfvckingB yo! :bounce:


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> Oh just a brief note - I hit a 205kg deadlift today - Ptothe mutherfvckingB yo! :bounce:


Onwards and upwards mate!! How many??


----------



## Breda

Well done for the pb ginger snap

Yes Fatty I've got my bone and I'm not letting it go


----------



## Fatstuff

Breda said:


> Well done for the pb ginger snap
> 
> Yes Fatty I've got my bone and I'm not letting it go


Good lad, u keep at it!!! Lol


----------



## Fatstuff

Is ts nogains?? Lol


----------



## Breda

Nogains or nogear


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Oh just a brief note - I hit a 205kg deadlift today - Ptothe mutherfvckingB yo! :bounce:


Well done big lad! :thumb:


----------



## Breda

Thinkin of starting a poll askin who has received pics.... Too much?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Cheers boys, only hit it for 1 as was going for a 1rm. Was hard but once I broke it off the ground it went up pretty quickly. Followed it with [email protected] and [email protected]


----------



## TELBOR

Breda said:


> Thinkin of starting a poll askin who has received pics.... Too much?


No mate, do it!

I don't get him.... Starts a thread with a catchy title, bangs on how well its going, gets c0cky, gets banned, then doesn't muster up the goods!

Pointless him being on here really, daft cnut


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Cheers boys, only hit it for 1 as was going for a 1rm. Was hard but once I broke it off the ground it went up pretty quickly. Followed it with [email protected] and [email protected]


Still bloody good going mate!

I got a PB on T-Bar today, only 120kg for 5, but happy!

Then 50 at 45kg to crush me, bi's and forearms pumped to hell :lol:

Oxys


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BR0ID said:


> Still bloody good going mate!
> 
> I got a PB on T-Bar today, only 120kg for 5, but happy!
> 
> Then 50 at 45kg to crush me, bi's and forearms pumped to hell :lol:
> 
> Oxys


lol, I know I wasn't dissapointed with 1!! :laugh:

thats good mate, I'm keen to try out a proper one of them next week. when improvising with a bar though do you put the vbar handle behind the weights? I've seen people do it behind and infront but infront just looked weird to me?! Would be easier too due to leverage.

Oxys kicking in do you reckon? was that 100mg PWO?


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> lol, I know I wasn't dissapointed with 1!! :laugh:
> 
> thats good mate, I'm keen to try out a proper one of them next week. when improvising with a bar though do you put the vbar handle behind the weights? I've seen people do it behind and infront but infront just looked weird to me?! Would be easier too due to leverage.
> 
> Oxys kicking in do you reckon? was that 100mg PWO?


Yeah improvised behind the weights, in front imo could be risky if you aren't careful.

Erm.... Yeah 100mg :whistling:

X2


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BR0ID said:


> Yeah improvised behind the weights, in front imo could be risky if you aren't careful.
> 
> Erm.... Yeah 100mg :whistling:
> 
> X2


haha filthy roider!


----------



## flinty90

Your telling me your on oxys aswell rob ? Fcuk me they must be duds x


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> Your telling me your on oxys aswell rob ? Fcuk me they must be duds x


After maxing an 80kg bench I question all of his gear tbh, must have got it from Luther :laugh:


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> After maxing an 80kg bench I question all of his gear tbh, must have got it from Luther :laugh:


80 kg bench lol it was embarrasing tbh. good job im not in the swing of training at minute cos he would not have been capable of spotting me satirday. weak cnut x


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> 80 kg bench lol it was embarrasing tbh. good job im not in the swing of training at minute cos he would not have been capable of spotting me satirday. weak cnut x


pmsl no way I'd have got under 120+ with that spindly limbed cnut as a spotter, would have ripped both his arms out at the shoulder and made a right mess of the place.  :lol:


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> pmsl no way I'd have got under 120+ with that spindly limbed cnut as a spotter, would have ripped both his arms out at the shoulder and made a right mess of the place.  :lol:


I thought i was spotting him by holding the bar for him. then i realised i wad holding his arm. its like macs but smaller and brown pmsl.


----------



## Ginger Ben

This morning back and bis session, last one in the current gym so gave them a show to remember me by....:laugh::laugh:

Weighted chins - [email protected], [email protected]+20kg, [email protected]+20kg, [email protected]+20kg, [email protected]+20kg, [email protected]+10kg

Deadlifts - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] (PB), [email protected], [email protected] - really please with this, build up to the 1rm was right and all felt good

Plate loaded pull down machine - [email protected], [email protected] (alternating reps from right to left arm), [email protected] (isolaterally), [email protected] (iso), [email protected] (iso and slowed right down)

Seated CG Cable row - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] (stack), [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] - minimalrest between sets, enough to move pin, chalk hands and go

Seated DB Hammer curls both arms together - [email protected], 1[email protected], [email protected], [email protected] drop set to [email protected]

Straight Bar cable curls standing - [email protected], [email protected]

done!


----------



## TELBOR

Cnuts :lol:

Only got a handful to sample, verdict is quicker pumps atm


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> its like macs but smaller and brown pmsl.


Pmsl! His 'arms' are watery to fcuk and white


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BR0ID said:


> Cnuts :lol:
> 
> Only got a handful to sample, verdict is quicker pumps atm


I got ridiculous pumps this morning from my session, had a job shaving and washing my hair afterwards!

God knows what it will be like on oxys! Will find out next week I guess! :thumbup1:


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> I got ridiculous pumps this morning from my session, had a job shaving and washing my hair afterwards!
> 
> God knows what it will be like on oxys! Will find out next week I guess! :thumbup1:


Next week? That tit still pulling your pi55er?!


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BR0ID said:


> Next week? That tit still pulling your pi55er?!


lol, no but first time I'll get to use them (as arriving tomorrow) will be either saturday or Monday.


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


> I got ridiculous pumps this morning from my session, had a job shaving and washing my hair afterwards!
> 
> God knows what it will be like on oxys! Will find out next week I guess! :thumbup1:


lol scratching you back, ass, neck and shoulders will be a chore i'll tell you that much... you better hope to fcuk you dont get an awkward itchin while you are in the gym because you'll look a tool rubbing yoursely against the nearest sharpish object.

No pussying out tho Benjy


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> lol scratching you back, ass, neck and shoulders will be a chore i'll tell you that much... you better hope to fcuk you dont get an awkward itchin while you are in the gym because you'll look a tool rubbing yoursely against the nearest sharpish object.
> 
> No pussying out tho Benjy


pmsl would it be gay to ask my training partner to scratch my back for me?? :whistling:

I won't pussy out mate but I am starting with a low dose and will build it up to see how I tolerate it. Also going to be mega dosing taurine at 6g PWO to keep it under control.

Hows your strength at the moment mate, you've been on them a while now but as usual suspiciously quiet about your training...... :whistling: :laugh:


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


> pmsl would it be gay to ask my training partner to scratch my back for me?? :whistling:
> 
> I won't pussy out mate but I am starting with a low dose and will build it up to see how I tolerate it. Also going to be mega dosing taurine at 6g PWO to keep it under control.
> 
> Hows your strength at the moment mate, you've been on them a while now but as usual suspiciously quiet about your training...... :whistling: :laugh:


It would be less gay to suck his cock bro

The thing with pumps mate you will get them regardless so if they are bad on 50mg may as well crack on with 100 :lol: if you got taurine on the go you should be fine anyway but still being painfully pumped 30mins after a session is a lovely feeling... as long as you have nothing that needs to be done

I was speaking to Rob at Length about it a week or so ago and strength is good/immense at 100mg pre w/o... not gone for any pbs for a while due to joints, even had an "active rest" week last week, so the proof will be in the pudding in the next few weeks while i cruise

If you can manage or contain the pumps you will enjoy them... I kept my appetite at 100mg as well so dont worry about that


----------



## Ginger Ben

Lol, not sure I'll take it that far, unless it need a scratch of course pmsl

Yeah that's true enough, will pop in 50mg for a few days over the weekend when I'm not training and that should get levels up nicely for the Monday session. Can you quantify how much strength increase you have seen generally on your main lifts? Don't mean pb's but a general feeling of the additional strength they have given you?

when does the cruise start? You going for 200mg e10d?


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol, not sure I'll take it that far, unless it need a scratch of course pmsl
> 
> Yeah that's true enough, will pop in 50mg for a few days over the weekend when I'm not training and that should get levels up nicely for the Monday session. Can you quantify how much strength increase you have seen generally on your main lifts? Don't mean pb's but a general feeling of the additional strength they have given you?
> 
> when does the cruise start? You going for 200mg e10d?


Well mate benchin was a weak lift of mine its gone from 80kg to 102.5kg.. As well as a mental edge for me my arms felt like springs where they could take the load and push back up with ease its hard to explain mate but you will know after a week or so.

Cruise starts as of thursday will be 200mg e7d for 10 weeks (maybe 8) we'll see


----------



## Ginger Ben

Yeah I know what you mean, I get that if I take a scoop of hemavol (Nitiric Oxide booster) PWO, that extra pressure in the muscles definitely makes a difference, be it mental or physical it means more reps and more weight lifted!

Looking forward to it being more of a permanent feeling though, well I think I am!!

It will be 8!


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


> Yeah I know what you mean, I get that if I take a scoop of hemavol (Nitiric Oxide booster) PWO, that extra pressure in the muscles definitely makes a difference, be it mental or physical it means more reps and more weight lifted!
> 
> Looking forward to it being more of a permanent feeling though, well I think I am!!
> 
> It will be 8!


Bro i wont lie the pumps can get quite annoyingly painful at 100mg, especially in my shoulders and lower back but just push thru it.. with the taurine it should be minimalised some what as well so just enjoy the felling and come on here boasting about how stong and pumped you are. thats all i want from you and Rob

Maybe even 6


----------



## TELBOR

So I'm first to hit Tren out us 3 

Saying that, I'm thinking about cruising an extra 2 weeks...... That's thinking :lol:

Due to blast 1st day of April!


----------



## Fatstuff

R0BR0ID said:


> So I'm first to hit Tren out us 3
> 
> Saying that, I'm thinking about cruising an extra 2 weeks...... That's thinking :lol:
> 
> Due to blast 1st day of April!


My next course is going to be 2g test only


----------



## Breda

R0BR0ID said:


> So I'm first to hit Tren out us 3
> 
> Saying that, I'm thinking about cruising an extra 2 weeks...... That's thinking :lol:
> 
> Due to blast 1st day of April!


Stop procastinating and blast


----------



## Breda

Fatstuff said:


> My next course is going to be 2g test only


When you starting??


----------



## TELBOR

Breda said:


> Stop procastinating and blast


I'll blast mate, just may hold back a couple more weeks to give the body a rest and so on, can't do any harm


----------



## Fatstuff

Breda said:


> When you starting??


I'm only a few weeks into my current one lol


----------



## Fatstuff

R0BR0ID said:


> I'll blast mate, just may hold back a couple more weeks to give the body a rest and so on, can't do any harm


A rest from weekly jabbing


----------



## Breda

Fatstuff said:



> I'm only a few weeks into my current one lol


Well why dont you make this cycle your next cycle


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> Well why dont you make this cycle your next cycle


Yeah up the dose and train the other arm!


----------



## TELBOR

Fatstuff said:


> A rest from weekly jabbing


Na, still pop 1ml in every week!

But there's no rush to grow and I want to try and see if I can add more to my diet too


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BR0ID said:


> So I'm first to hit Tren out us 3
> 
> Saying that, I'm thinking about cruising an extra 2 weeks...... That's thinking :lol:
> 
> *Due to blast 1st day of April!*


That some sort of joke?? :lol:



Breda said:


> Stop procastinating and blast


lol, I agree, mate the weak cnut benched 80kg at the weekend, he should get on it today IMO :laugh::laugh:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BR0ID said:


> Na, still pop 1ml in every week!
> 
> But there's no rush to grow and I want to try and see if I can add more to my diet too


In all seriousness I think this is a good plan. Take a longer cruise, rest the system and get it more primed for a big blast next time round. Have you dropped your reps and sets but upped weights to help maintain gains on the cruise (well apart from your bench obviously.....)


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> Yeah up the dose and train the other arm!


That arms tattooed it doesn't need to be muscular!!


----------



## Fatstuff

On a serious note, I may come off after this cycle, or do a long cruise!! I'm annoyed by jabbing, I wouldnt mind getting hold of some nebido!!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> On a serious note, *I may come off after this cycle*, or do a long cruise!! I'm annoyed by jabbing, I wouldnt mind getting hold of some nebido!!!


Just found a picture of you mate...... :whistling: :lol: :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:



> In all seriousness I think this is a good plan. Take a longer cruise, rest the system and get it more primed for a big blast next time round. Have you dropped your reps and sets but upped weights to help maintain gains on the cruise (well apart from your bench obviously.....)


Thanks Ben.

You all know my last cycle was haphazard, so I want to get this spot on and if that means cruising that bit longer its no problem in my eyes!

Defo need to address strength on chest, so this week I'm going to do 5x5 on it; simply with Barbell Flat, Incline and Decline and nothing else.

Flinty can confirm I was [email protected] at it saturday and I knew that myself!

So address some basics in training, look what else I can spice the diet up with and prep for the blast.


----------



## Fatstuff

Haha ts23 thread went epic!!!


----------



## Breda

Fatstuff said:


> On a serious note, I may come off after this cycle, or do a long cruise!! I'm annoyed by jabbing, I wouldnt mind getting hold of some nebido!!!


Back to business now the cnut has gone... excuse the newb question but what is nebido


----------



## Breda

Fatstuff said:


> Haha ts23 thread went epic!!!


Thank you, i did a good job drumming up some interest this morning :lol: .. I had permission to spam and bait fcuk out of him


----------



## expletive

Breda said:


> Back to business now the cnut has gone... excuse the newb question but what is nebido


Undecanoated test used for trt


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BR0ID said:


> Thanks Ben.
> 
> You all know my last cycle was haphazard, so I want to get this spot on and if that means cruising that bit longer its no problem in my eyes!
> 
> Defo need to address strength on chest, so this week I'm going to do 5x5 on it; simply with Barbell Flat, Incline and Decline and nothing else.
> 
> Flinty can confirm I was [email protected] at it saturday and I knew that myself!
> 
> So address some basics in training, look what else I can spice the diet up with and prep for the blast.


Dumbbells FTW! Do db's for one of those mate. TBH if you are doibng 5x5 hard enough you won't be able to do it for three types of benching and if you can the weights will be so [email protected] by the third variation it won't be worth doing.

IMO start with incline DB's for a pyramid up to a weight (2 sets max after warm up weights) where you get 8 reps absolute max (if a spotter helps you on rep 7 and 8 even better), then do that weight again for as many as you can (probably 4 or 5), then drop down a couple of db's and rep out again, then another couple and again, final set should be the weight you did your first working set with (no first max set), see how many you can get.

Then you could do a bb chest lift at 5x5 or as you will be knackered do 3x5 but heavier.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> Haha ts23 thread went epic!!!





Breda said:


> Thank you, i did a good job drumming up some interest this morning :lol: .. I had permission to spam and bait fcuk out of him


Just read all the new posts, brilliant, what a tosser.


----------



## luther1

Benjy you tool. My ex has a fixation of going to Basingstoke every week with my daughter shopping. I referred to it as amasingstoke and now the whole fcuking family,including my little girl,call it that. When they asked me who I got it it off I said one of my bodybuilding mates. Which we all know is a lie cos you're neither a mate or a bodybuilder. Just a cnut


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> Benjy you tool. My ex has a fixation of going to Basingstoke every week with my daughter shopping. I referred to it as amasingstoke and now the whole fcuking family,including my little girl,call it that. When they asked me who I got it it off I said one of my bodybuilding mates. Which we all know is a lie cos you're neither a mate or a bodybuilder. Just a cnut


pmsl, I'll say hello to them next weekend then as I'm moving back to the sh1thole temporarily. They'll spot me in Festival Place as I'll be the one in the tracksuit who's actually been to the gym in it and isn't pushing a pram around smoking **** over my new born. :lol:

Let me know should you ever have the misfortune to find yourself there, I'll buy you a pint :thumbup1:


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> pmsl, I'll say hello to them next weekend then as I'm moving back to the sh1thole temporarily. They'll spot me in Festival Place as I'll be the one in the tracksuit who's actually been to the gym in it and isn't pushing a pram around smoking **** over my new born. :lol:
> 
> Let me know should you ever have the misfortune to find yourself there, I'll buy you a pint :thumbup1:


Thats where you and me differ cnut. I'm an athlete and the only pints I drink are prorein shakes or pregnant womens urine.

Seriously tho,I'll give you a shout if I pop up


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> Thats where you and me differ cnut. I'm an athlete and the only pints I drink are prorein shakes or pregnant womens urine.
> 
> Seriously tho,I'll give you a shout if I pop up


Yes, that's obvious from your recent incredible gains, do you post on here as TS23 as well?? :laugh: :lol:

Yeah do, I may even treat you to a session at my gym, there's a ladies only section you can loiter about in


----------



## Fatstuff

Lol Breda u baiting fcuk!!! Nebido is a loooooong lasting test - test undecanoate . Two 4ml jabs will sort you out for a 8 week cruise I reckon lol, still yet to do my research on it but shall let u know regardless.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> Back to business now the cnut has gone... excuse the newb question but what is nebido





Fatstuff said:


> Lol Breda u baiting fcuk!!! Nebido is a loooooong lasting test - test undecanoate . Two 4ml jabs will sort you out for a 8 week cruise I reckon lol, still yet to do my research on it but shall let u know regardless.


You cnuts read this?

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/169600-testosterone-undecanoate-advice-needed.html


----------



## Fatstuff

No, had a quick butchers, what's the verdict?


----------



## Breda

Fatstuff said:


> Lol Breda u baiting fcuk!!! Nebido is a loooooong lasting test - test undecanoate . Two 4ml jabs will sort you out for a 8 week cruise I reckon lol, still yet to do my research on it but shall let u know regardless.


Yes i told you what i was planning :lol:

Thanks for the explaination bro, but 2 jabs in 8 weeks thats ok if you're fed up of jabbin but if like me you enjoy it (even the painful ones and PIP) then its not the one.

Keep us abreast of your findings


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> No, had a quick butchers, what's the verdict?


No idea mate, haven't read it :laugh:


----------



## biglbs

Benjisan mate,nice to see your strength and desire is up to max,a week off with a light blast mid seems to have served you well.

Bleeda,your a little bestard you are!That is fun to watch though a great read,any chance you could meet him for a beer and we could watch,you know it is very probable that his gains were as stated but what a helmit and jumped up ****!

Fats are you training any more?

Rob your reps are stronger than you now! :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

biglbs said:


> Benjisan mate,nice to see your strength and desire is up to max,a week off with a light blast mid seems to have served you well.
> 
> Bleeda,your a little bestard you are!That is fun to watch though a great read,any chance you could meet him for a beer and we could watch,you know it is very probable that his gains were as stated but what a helmit and jumped up ****!
> 
> Fats are you training any more?
> 
> Rob your reps are stronger than you now! :lol:


Yes mate, that week off seems to have made the difference I was hoping for. Thanks again for talking me in to it! :thumbup1:


----------



## Fatstuff

Fcuk u pig lbs!!! Lol, I shall be going on way home from my 12 hour shift if that's ok with you!!!


----------



## Breda

biglbs said:


> Benjisan mate,nice to see your strength and desire is up to max,a week off with a light blast mid seems to have served you well.
> 
> Bleeda,your a little bestard you are!That is fun to watch though a great read,any chance you could meet him for a beer and we could watch,you know it is very probable that his gains were as stated but what a helmit and jumped up ****!
> 
> Fats are you training any more?
> 
> Rob your reps are stronger than you now! :lol:


Mate i have it on good authority that it was all bollox and if i ever meet him i'm kickin his head off after he said he's guna fcuk my mum... what a cnut!!! she'll turn in her grave knowin a skinny fcuk like that wants a bit


----------



## Fatstuff

Breda said:


> Mate i have it on good authority that it was all bollox and if i ever meet him i'm kickin his head off after he said he's guna fcuk my mum... what a cnut!!! she'll turn in her grave knowin a skinny fcuk like that wants a bit


What a tool !


----------



## biglbs

Breda said:


> Mate i have it on good authority that it was all bollox and if i ever meet him i'm kickin his head off after he said he's guna fcuk my mum... what a cnut!!! she'll turn in her grave knowin a skinny fcuk like that wants a bit


Tickets please! :lol:

Keyboard warriors,love em/feck em:death:


----------



## biglbs

:lol:



Fatstuff said:


> Fcuk u pig lbs!!! Lol, I shall be going on way home from my 12 hour shift if that's ok with you!!!


Don't be so rude young man!

I was only expressing in interest in you because i did'nt want to leave you out,now you can fcuk off then:thumbup1: :lol:


----------



## Fatstuff

biglbs said:


> :lol:
> 
> Don't be so rude young man!
> 
> I was only expressing in interest in you because i did'nt want to leave you out,now you can fcuk off then:thumbup1: :lol:


Do u even train :rolleye:


----------



## biglbs

Fatstuff said:


> Do u even train :rolleye:


Not at the moment i have become too decrepid!(spell?) :innocent:

However i was thinkin of waiting to learn a bit off you buddy,before i go lift anymore in any case! :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Cheeky little leg and shoulder combo planned for tomorrow so both get hit a bit this week. Knee still not feeling 100% so will go for higher reps on leg press, keep weight down a bit and feel it out. Will then do either OHP or seated shoulder press, db or bb lunges, shrugs and calf raises


----------



## Fatstuff

biglbs said:


> Not at the moment i have become too decrepid!(spell?) :innocent:
> 
> However i was thinkin of waiting to learn a bit off you buddy,before i go lift anymore in any case! :lol:


No probs mate, I'm a fountain of knowledge, the gym ball is my speciality


----------



## biglbs

Ginger Ben said:


> Cheeky little leg and shoulder combo planned for tomorrow so both get hit a bit this week. Knee still not feeling 100% so will go for higher reps on leg press, keep weight down a bit and feel it out. Will then do either OHP or seated shoulder press, db or bb lunges, shrugs and calf raises


If you're knee is bad i would avoid lunges and do something safer mate,lunges expose it to further injury,sad to say!:sad:


----------



## Ginger Ben

biglbs said:


> If you're knee is bad i would avoid lunges and do something safer mate,lunges expose it to further injury,sad to say!:sad:


Hmm, good point. Been wanting to do them for ages! Maybe stick to leg press then and just leave it at that and calfs for this session. Hams got nailed on deads today so not worried about them too much.


----------



## Fatstuff

Perfect excuse not to train legs IMO

Just sayin


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> Perfect excuse not to train legs IMO
> 
> Just sayin


I don't need tempting to not do that mate! I like it when I'm there and doing it but I do fine it dull sometimes and as I can't squat for sh1t and I enjoy squats that just annoys me more than anything.

Plus, you can't see my legs in a t-shirt...... :whistling:


----------



## Breda

biglbs said:


> If you're knee is bad i would avoid lunges and do something safer mate,lunges expose it to further injury,sad to say!:sad:


Not pickin an argument with you lobes.. You saw what happened to the last cnut that wanted a row :lol: but my knees have been mashed for a while and 1 of the only exercises that causes me little to no pain is lunges


----------



## biglbs

Ginger Ben said:


> Hmm, good point. Been wanting to do them for ages! Maybe stick to leg press then and just leave it at that and calfs for this session. Hams got nailed on deads today so not worried about them too much.


smith squats legs forward?


----------



## biglbs

Breda said:


> Not pickin an argument with you lobes.. You saw what happened to the last cnut that wanted a row :lol: but my knees have been mashed for a while and 1 of the only exercises that causes me little to no pain is lunges


is it the same problem as bens--you stroppy fecker:lol:


----------



## Fatstuff

Breda said:


> Not pickin an argument with you lobes.. You saw what happened to the last cnut that wanted a row :lol: but my knees have been mashed for a while and 1 of the only exercises that causes me little to no pain is lunges


Lol rudebwoy!!


----------



## Fatstuff

My knees hurt when I walk up stairs, I'm going gym later - know what I'll be doing, I'll be squatting u pussy


----------



## Breda

biglbs said:


> is it the same problem as bens--you stroppy fecker:lol:


Yes you cnut.. my knees fcukin hurt :lol:



Fatstuff said:


> Lol rudebwoy!!


Dun no fam


----------



## Breda

Fatstuff said:


> My knees hurt when I walk up stairs, I'm going gym later - know what I'll be doing, I'll be squatting u pussy


Yea but you only squat 30kg its hardly guna cause any strain is it


----------



## biglbs

Breda said:


> Yes you cnut.. my knees fcukin hurt :lol:
> 
> Dun no fam


lunges are for girls---oh sorry--mmm yup:thumb: :lol:


----------



## Breda

biglbs said:


> lunges are for girls---oh sorry--mmm yup:thumb: :lol:


Tell that to Ronnie


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Thinking about doing my first jab today, going gym at 7ish but not training legs. What do you guys do once injected, as in squats at home or something to make the oil disperse?

Also another newb question, how far in do i push needle into quad? its a blue 1.25 i think


----------



## Breda

Mr_Morocco said:


> Thinking about doing my first jab today, going gym at 7ish but not training legs. What do you guys do once injected, as in squats at home or something to make the oil disperse?
> 
> Also another newb question, how far in do i push needle into quad? its a blue 1.25 i think


I only read the 1st line but jab jab jab jab jab jab jab jab jab jab jab jab


----------



## Breda

once i inject i do what i was doin before i injected which is usually fcuk all... i dont massage the area and i dont have a hot bath just jab and go

I push the blue all the way in but a few mm visable is fine mate... take your time go nice and slow its a piece of p!ss


----------



## biglbs

Breda said:


> Tell that to Ronnie


But he is not doing them on fecked knees,you're only ten and yours are shot!?!?why:innocent:


----------



## biglbs

Mr_Morocco said:


> Thinking about doing my first jab today, going gym at 7ish but not training legs. What do you guys do once injected, as in squats at home or something to make the oil disperse?
> 
> Also another newb question, how far in do i push needle into quad? its a blue 1.25 i think


Push it right in until you hit the bone,then back half an inch,bingo!


----------



## Breda

biglbs said:


> But he is not doing them on fecked knees,you're only ten and yours are shot!?!?why:innocent:


Because i did gvt on leg press one day increasing weight on each set... was fcuked by set 6 but carried on, felt my kness twinge with 350kg on the sledge but carried on, felt a bit more pain with 380 on it but i wanted 2 reps and i got them (with help) my knees havent been the same since

I'm lunging and lovin it


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Breda said:


> once i inject i do what i was doin before i injected which is usually fcuk all... i dont massage the area and i dont have a hot bath just jab and go
> 
> I push the blue all the way in but a few mm visable is fine mate... take your time go nice and slow its a piece of p!ss


No squats or anything then? Im worried about PIP tommorow as im grafting all day


----------



## Breda

Mr_Morocco said:


> No squats or anything then? Im worried about PIP tommorow as im grafting all day


Not for me mate

PIP is nothing bro seriously.. warm up the oil, jab slowly and you will be fine... you will get a bit of pip as its a virgin site but it wont stop you bein able to do anything


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Breda said:


> Not for me mate
> 
> PIP is nothing bro seriously.. warm up the oil, jab slowly and you will be fine... you will get a bit of pip as its a virgin site but it wont stop you bein able to do anything


How do you warm it up? Would putting it on top of radiator work?


----------



## Fatstuff

Breda said:


> Yea but you only squat 30kg its hardly guna cause any strain is it


It's the Internet mate- I squat 400kg


----------



## biglbs

Glad the lunges are workin for you mate,it sounds as if the leg press may have been a little heavy for you at that time,did you bring the weight down so that your knees past ninty deg and how were feet spaced-high and out,low and straight etc?

If so you may have a menisgus or cartilage injury,you may however have a patella-femoral imbalance which is curable!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Mr_Morocco said:


> How do you warm it up? Would putting it on top of radiator work?


Yes mate. Stick it on the rad while you prep your barrel get your wipes out etc. Then wipe vial draw warmed oil and whack it in your leg! I leave a few mm of the needle showing but not much at all. Afterwards I do a few bw squats walk around a bit or ideally take a hot shower. Don't massage it that makes it worse!


----------



## Fatstuff

whys r0b liking ancient posts in this thread ?


----------



## Breda

biglbs:2947806 said:


> Glad the lunges are workin for you mate,it sounds as if the leg press may have been a little heavy for you at that time,did you bring the weight down so that your knees past ninty deg and how were feet spaced-high and out,low and straight etc?


It was too heavy at that time... I was natty and ego training... The lighter weight my knees were practically up by my arm pits... After my 1st failure I still took it deep but used my hands to help on the way back up... After second failure reps shortened but not to a pathetic depth. Feet were so shin and knee were at 90 deg and feet prob shoulder width. I'm not a little kid mate I just went to heavy and let my ego get the best of me


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> Yes mate. Stick it on the rad while you prep your barrel get your wipes out etc. Then wipe vial draw warmed oil and whack it in your leg! I leave a few mm of the needle showing but not much at all. Afterwards I do a few bw squats walk around a bit or ideally take a hot shower. Don't massage it that makes it worse!


i stick them under my armpits while i set up lol


----------



## Fatstuff

hes also tickled my rep power too with a gay lil rep


----------



## biglbs

Breda said:


> It was too heavy at that time... I was natty and ego training... The lighter weight my knees were practically up by my arm pits... After my 1st failure I still took it deep but used my hands to help on the way back up... After second failure reps shortened but not to a pathetic depth. Feet were so shin and knee were at 90 deg and feet prob shoulder width. I'm not a little kid mate I just went to heavy and let my ego get the best of me


You must take the 10 year old thing as the joke it was meant mate,no offence was intended fook me no!

I updated my last post please look again as i am trying to asses your injury,because i care mate!


----------



## biglbs

I think it is the former i quoted not the latter due to cause Breda


----------



## Breda

biglbs:2947889 said:


> You must take the 10 year old thing as the joke it was meant mate,no offence was intended fook me no!
> 
> I updated my last post please look again as i am trying to asses your injury,because i care mate!


I did take it as if you thought I was just some dumb kid but if you meant no offence that's kool. I've seen you're ammended post but the pain is behind the patela it hurts squatin for a shat ffs  :lol:


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Ok guys, 80mg Tbol + 600mg T400, im officially on the dark side.

Just a quick 1, the white cap that goes on the vial, is it meant to go back on? cant get the cnut back on


----------



## Breda

Mr_Morocco:2947918 said:


> Ok guys, 80mg Tbol + 600mg T400, im officially on the dark side.
> 
> Just a quick 1, the white cap that goes on the vial, is it meant to go back on? cant get the cnut back on


Welcomed and throw the fcuka in the bin... I tried puttin it back on after my 1st jab too... Rookie mistake lol


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Breda said:


> Welcomed and throw the fcuka in the bin... I tried puttin it back on after my 1st jab too... Rookie mistake lol


Lol i been sat here like a [email protected] trying to clip it back on for the last 5 mins. So its fine to just leave it as is? As long as i wipe it before every use obv


----------



## Breda

Mr_Morocco:2947934 said:


> Lol i been sat here like a [email protected] trying to clip it back on for the last 5 mins. So its fine to just leave it as is? As long as i wipe it before every use obv


Yea bro that cnut ain't goin back on... Best practice is to wipe to of vial but... Well... I always forget but I'm still here


----------



## TELBOR

Fatstuff said:


> whys r0b liking ancient posts in this thread ?


Playing catch up :lol:



Fatstuff said:


> hes also tickled my rep power too with a gay lil rep


Enjoy!


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Breda said:


> Yea bro that cnut ain't goin back on... Best practice is to wipe to of vial but... Well... I always forget but I'm still here


Safe famalam, injection was painless aswell, aspirated n all


----------



## Ginger Ben

Mr_Morocco said:


> Ok guys, 80mg Tbol + 600mg T400, im officially on the dark side.
> 
> Just a quick 1, the white cap that goes on the vial, is it meant to go back on? cant get the cnut back on


Good work mate. Welcome to the dark side! 

Pmsl I did that too! Chuck it away


----------



## biglbs

Breda said:


> I did take it as if you thought I was just some dumb kid but if you meant no offence that's kool. I've seen you're ammended post but the pain is behind the patela it hurts squatin for a shat ffs :lol:


Right let's make this clear first i have have a problem with anyone on here i would Pm you about it,not post it laimly for all,if it's on here it is a joke,same goes for you lot i would hope!

So on that basis you are all cnuts!

Breda mate does your knee lock/click and is it hot(more than the good one?)---iDON'T MEAN LOOK HOT EITHER!! :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Mr_Morocco said:


> Ok guys, 80mg Tbol + 600mg T400, im officially on the dark side.
> 
> Just a quick 1, the white cap that goes on the vial, is it meant to go back on? cant get the cnut back on


Well done!

That's it now, a new addiction has took hold


----------



## Breda

biglbs:2947961 said:


> Right let's make this clear first i have have a problem with anyone on here i would Pm you about it,not post it laimly for all,if it's on here it is a joke,same goes for you lot i would hope!
> 
> So on that basis you are all cnuts!
> 
> Breda mate does your knee lock/click and is it hot(more than the good one?)---iDON'T MEAN LOOK HOT EITHER!! :lol:


Appreciated big buy but if I had a problem with anyone I wouldn't pm the cnut I'd openly mock and chastise him pmsl.

Mate my knees don't click/lock and are not hot if I experience pain it will be while squatting in a rack or over the bog or gettin up off the floor


----------



## biglbs

Breda said:


> Appreciated big buy but if I had a problem with anyone I wouldn't pm the cnut I'd openly mock and chastise him pmsl.
> 
> Mate my knees don't click/lock and are not hot if I experience pain it will be while squatting in a rack or over the bog or gettin up off the floor


 A subluxation(In laymens terms i recon you have a partialy dissplaced knee cap mate),it is fixable and gives all the symptoms you list,oteopath first call and then you can leg press or whatever you want,do'nt live with it.


----------



## Breda

biglbs:2948076 said:


> A subluxation(In laymens terms i recon you have a partialy dissplaced knee cap mate),it is fixable and gives all the symptoms you list,oteopath first call and then you can leg press or whatever you want,do'nt live with it.


Would it not go on its own mate?

Reps owed I'm on my phone at the minute bro I don't need to tell you to remind me tomorrow cos I know you don't forget owed reps


----------



## biglbs

Breda said:


> Would it not go on its own mate?
> 
> Reps owed I'm on my phone at the minute bro I don't need to tell you to remind me tomorrow cos I know you don't forget owed reps


No, if you leave it ,chance is that it will cause more grief as well it could become chronic!Emu approach is not a good option mate. :lol:

I will be ready and waiting for them:whistling:


----------



## Breda

Ok bro I'll have to get them checked at some point but I'm a cnut for goin to any type of Dr, that's usually a lady resort but they are sore as ass hole

A rep from me would probably bump you up 10 pages


----------



## biglbs

Breda said:


> Ok bro I'll have to get them checked at some point but I'm a cnut for goin to any type of Dr, that's usually a lady resort but they are sore as ass hole
> 
> A rep from me would probably bump you up 10 pages


Cool mate!

I have only gotta move two more pages to be on yours,so cool buddy,thanks:whistling:


----------



## expletive

Whats your rep score now BIGLBS


----------



## biglbs

expletive said:


> Whats your rep score now BIGLBS


MMMMthe dark side has drawn you to it,

lost so you are and in fear of your own power,

much to lose have you,much to give soon fellow jedi,,,,,,,,

150k or so,do i have


----------



## expletive

Would power rep you but I have to spread the love LOL


----------



## flinty90

Tut rep power is so overrated. especially when your a god like me xx


----------



## Uk_mb

expletive said:


> Would power rep you but I have to spread the love LOL


I love it when people spread their love all over me :whistling:

Last time I got a rep. Well it was a neg 'your a cnut'


----------



## Ginger Ben

expletive said:


> Would power rep you but I have to spread the love LOL


Send it my way then ya cnut!


----------



## Fatstuff

mb reps


----------



## Ginger Ben

Thought I'd join the arm avi brigade :lol:


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> Thought I'd join the arm avi brigade :lol:


too much light ginge, try again :rolleye:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> too much light ginge, try again :rolleye:


I know!! Fussy cnut


----------



## biglbs

Over exposed on red tinge too:whistling:


----------



## Fatstuff

on a serious note mate, lookin good


----------



## Fatstuff

i reckon your tricep will be a nice horseshoe aswell


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> on a serious note mate, lookin good


Cheers stan the light helps! :whistling:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> i reckon your tricep will be a nice horseshoe aswell


They are getting some good shape to them now. Taken fvcking ages and a lot of abuse on dipping to get them standing out though!

Need to work my biceps more can just never be ****d after back. Might do them after legs or shoulders instead.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Cheers stan the light helps! :whistling:


MT2

Just saying :whistling:


----------



## biglbs

Ginger Ben said:


> Cheers stan the light helps! :whistling:


It looks real too,no cnut would make a red one??


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Nice twig that is


----------



## Fatstuff

does afghan count or is he more of a topless dancer aswell


----------



## TELBOR

Mr_Morocco said:


> Nice twig that is


PIP??!!


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Weighed in at 14.9 today 1st day of cycle, you reckon 16stone or just under is possible by end of june?


----------



## Fatstuff

Mr_Morocco said:


> Weighed in at 14.9 today 1st day of cycle, you reckon 16stone or just under is possible by end of june?


2013?


----------



## expletive

Mr_Morocco said:


> Weighed in at 14.9 today 1st day of cycle, you reckon 16stone or just under is possible by end of june?


youll piss that mate, I rekon more aroung 16.5 mate


----------



## Ginger Ben

Mr_Morocco said:


> Weighed in at 14.9 today 1st day of cycle, you reckon 16stone or just under is possible by end of june?


Yes mate easy if you eat well and train well. Ive put on 18lbs so far since jan and not gone balls out bulking either.


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Fatstuff said:


> 2013?


Lol, so thats a no then.

Since we're doing arm AVI's...


----------



## Ginger Ben

biglbs said:


> It looks real too,no cnut would make a red one??


Lol or one with a stump hand :whistling:


----------



## Fatstuff

Mr_Morocco said:


> Lol, so thats a no then.
> 
> Since we're doing arm AVI's...


twas a joke dear, looking big mate


----------



## Ginger Ben

Mr_Morocco said:


> Lol, so thats a no then.
> 
> Since we're doing arm AVI's...


You'll pi55 16 mate. Looking good now too.

Oh you'll appreciate this I put Ras El Hanout on my lamb steaks tonight

Good stuff!


----------



## Mr_Morocco

expletive said:


> youll piss that mate, I rekon more aroung 16.5 mate


That would be ideal, if im 16 coming up to last 2 weeks ill get on the DNP and get rid of any fat


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> You'll pi55 16 mate. Looking good now too.
> 
> Oh you'll appreciate this I put Ras El Hanout on my lamb steaks tonight
> 
> Good stuff!


whats that?


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Ginger Ben said:


> You'll pi55 16 mate. Looking good now too.
> 
> Oh you'll appreciate this I put Ras El Hanout on my lamb steaks tonight
> 
> Good stuff!


Haha good lad, welcome to the dark side :lol:

How was it?


----------



## Ginger Ben

[quote=Fatstuff;2948701

whats that?


----------



## biglbs

Mr_Morocco said:


> Haha good lad, welcome to the dark side :lol:
> 
> How was it?


I recon you will lookin fookin huge by then,still have a square face but huge and near 17 stone if you feed the gear!


----------



## Mr_Morocco

biglbs said:


> I recon you will lookin fookin huge by then,still have a square face but huge and near 17 stone if you feed the gear!


Hope so mate, plan is to eat big but nice a clean so its a lean bulk, using tbol instead of dbol and also running an AI to help with water retention. Then ill get on DNP for the last 2 weeks of the cycle


----------



## Fatstuff

why does everyone want to run dnp for 2 weeks lol, if i ever decide to follow a proper cut i will be longterming the fcuk out of dnp


----------



## biglbs

Mr_Morocco said:


> Hope so mate, plan is to eat big but nice a clean so its a lean bulk, using tbol instead of dbol and also running an AI to help with water retention. Then ill get on DNP for the last 2 weeks of the cycle


That will do it i recon,what macros will be going on?


----------



## luther1

Breda said:


> Ok bro I'll have to get them checked at some point but *I'm a cnut for goin to any type of Dr*, that's usually a lady resort but they are sore as ass hole
> 
> A rep from me would probably bump you up 10 pages


Even a witch Dr? Fcuking dumb kid


----------



## Mr_Morocco

luther1 said:


> Even a witch Dr? Fcuking dumb kid


You reckon ill gain more than you on this cycle. :whistling:


----------



## Fatstuff

Mr_Morocco said:


> You reckon ill gain more than you on this cycle. :whistling:


LOL, u would gain more than him on a low calorie diet and a cycle of cheestrings


----------



## biglbs

luther1 said:


> Even a witch Dr? Fcuking dumb kid


I never spotted breda said he had a sore ass hole too!


----------



## luther1

Mr_Morocco said:


> You reckon ill gain more than you on this cycle. :whistling:


If you go on a hunger strike you'll gain more than me you cnut


----------



## Fatstuff

luther1 said:


> If you go on a hunger strike you'll gain more than me you cnut


awww poor loof


----------



## Mr_Morocco

luther1 said:


> If you go on a hunger strike you'll gain more than me you cnut


pmsl repped


----------



## Fatstuff

do pity reps count?


----------



## biglbs

Fatstuff said:


> do pity reps count?


You got them now!


----------



## Fatstuff

anyone else want to give me pity reps?


----------



## TELBOR

Mr_Morocco said:


> Hope so mate, plan is to eat big but nice a clean so its a lean bulk, using tbol instead of dbol and also running an AI to help with water retention. Then ill get on DNP for the last 2 weeks of the cycle


Morning All!

Good luck Afghan :thumb:

Hopefully you'll get a good 2st on this cycle! Will this be a B&C or will you do..... i cant say it...... P.....C......T ?!


----------



## Fatstuff

morning roblos!!


----------



## TELBOR

Fatstuff said:


> morning roblos!!


Morning mate!

What you doing up?! Work.......


----------



## Fatstuff

yes mate, im just having a coffee, will be back on here wen i get to work on my phone lol, get a fair bit of down time


----------



## TELBOR

Fatstuff said:


> yes mate, im just having a coffee, will be back on here wen i get to work on my phone lol, get a fair bit of down time


Snap, a rocketfuel to start the day :lol:

Yes i manage to get "down time" too, probably because I'm on my own all day :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning slackers! 1g in off to do some legs and shoulders. Have a good one!


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Morning slackers! 1g in off to do some legs and shoulders. Have a good one!


Have a good one yoof!!

1g.... is that it :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

PMSL!

Up to page 4 on reps already :lol: :lol: :lol:

Not bad after 3 week


----------



## flinty90

Hit the ymca last night for a hours cardio. got a lot of frustration to burn off. felt better after that. i was fcuked lol. no weights lifted though. i feel like cardio boy at minute. god i miss home x have a good day brothers x


----------



## Fatstuff

R0BR0ID said:


> PMSL!
> 
> Up to page 4 on reps already :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Not bad after 3 week


I wouldn't get too excited, big lobes is on page 2


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> Hit the ymca last night for a hours cardio. got a lot of frustration to burn off. felt better after that. i was fcuked lol. no weights lifted though. i feel like cardio boy at minute. god i miss home x have a good day brothers x


I shall never play you at squash again if your cardio is getting better and better!


----------



## TELBOR

Fatstuff said:


> I wouldn't get too excited, big lobes is on page 2


True :lol:

He has one month on me 

I shall see page 1 again :thumb:


----------



## Breda

Mornin w ankers


----------



## Fatstuff

Mornin skinny latte :lol:


----------



## Breda

Greetings chinned stuff


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> Hit the ymca last night for a hours cardio. got a lot of frustration to burn off. felt better after that. i was fcuked lol. no weights lifted though. i feel like cardio boy at minute. god i miss home x have a good day brothers x


Did you pull too? 

Have a gooden.


----------



## biglbs

R0BR0ID said:


> True :lol:
> 
> He has one month on me
> 
> I shall see page 1 again :thumb:


Morning emblems! 

off to get shoulder treated,laters guys:rolleyes:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Big up to the one arm avi crew! :laugh:


----------



## Uk_mb

Ginger Ben said:


> Big up to the one arm avi crew! :laugh:


Can macUK join?

I think he should be the leader with those 19" pythons


----------



## Fatstuff

Mb, u need an avi update if u want to be one of the boys


----------



## Fatstuff

And you latte!!!


----------



## TELBOR

Fatstuff said:


> And you latte!!!


If Breda is latte, can I be mocha


----------



## Fatstuff

R0BR0ID said:


> If Breda is latte, can I be mocha


Course u can me old mocha!!


----------



## Fatstuff

Does that mean Ben is cinnamon topped caramel latte ??


----------



## TELBOR

Fatstuff said:


> Does that mean Ben is cinnamon topped caramel latte ??


Certainly does!

You can be grande cappuccino with each sprinkles 

Or just sprinkles :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

I'm in fvcking agony, bloody twanged an intercostal today and it feels like I have a cracked rib. Pretty sure I don't but it's the same painful sharp stabby feeling everytime I move. Annoying!


----------



## Fatstuff

Just grande will do lol


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> I'm in fvcking agony, bloody twanged an intercostal today and it feels like I have a cracked rib. Pretty sure I don't but it's the same painful sharp stabby feeling everytime I move. Annoying!


Sh1t, week off?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> Sh1t, week off?


I'm off now until Saturday or Monday anyway so should be ok. Mrs is a qualified sports massage therapist so she should be able to iron it out, plus I get a free happy ending! lol.

Might go saturday and do some cardio and a body weight circuit of dips, pull ups, planks etc but will see how I feel. Want to be on form for first session in new gym on Monday with my mate.


----------



## Breda

Whats with all the gun avis??


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> Whats with all the gun avis??


I just wanted to be accepted........


----------



## Fatstuff

Breda said:


> Whats with all the gun avis??


Get one up


----------



## TELBOR

Just onto cycle talk again....

Should I swap the Tren E for Tren A to get it up and running quicker to?

If all is well on A I'll just stock E for the rest of the cycle, just a thought?!


----------



## luther1

Gonna put one up of my 19" bad boy


----------



## Fatstuff

R0BR0ID said:


> Just onto cycle talk again....
> 
> Should I swap the Tren E for Tren A to get it up and running quicker to?
> 
> If all is well on A I'll just stock E for the rest of the cycle, just a thought?!


Lol, up to you pin cushion!! Personally I would just wait it out!!


----------



## Fatstuff

luther1 said:


> Gonna put one up of my 19" bad boy


Go for it loof, put us all to shame (snigger)


----------



## luther1

R0BR0ID said:


> Just onto cycle talk again....
> 
> Should I swap the Tren E for Tren A to get it up and running quicker to?
> 
> If all is well on A I'll just stock E for the rest of the cycle, just a thought?!


What dose are you running? E sides aren't as bad. Stay as you are


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> What dose are you running? E sides aren't as bad. Stay as you are


I was going to start E off at 100mg each week to help gauge sides etc then move up.

A I suppose I'd so 75mg E3D's then by week 2 I'd soon see how things are.....


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> Gonna put one up of my 19" bad boy


Guns mate, not your quad


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> What dose are you running? E sides aren't as bad. Stay as you are


The old wise man speaks the truth, A sides are much worse but it leaves your system quicker if you don't like it. E has less sides but your stuck with them for longer while it clears. I'm going for low dose E and will build it up as I assess sides personally.


----------



## luther1

R0BR0ID said:


> I was going to start E off at 100mg each week to help gauge sides etc then move up.
> 
> A I suppose I'd so 75mg E3D's then by week 2 I'd soon see how things are.....


ok,you'll be unlucky to get sides off of that dose. Stick with the e Rob


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


> I just wanted to be accepted........


Your ginger that will never happen.. stop tryin to fit in and accept that



Fatstuff said:


> Get one up


My gun is clearly visable tho will that not suffice


----------



## Fatstuff

Breda said:


> Your ginger that will never happen.. stop tryin to fit in and accept that
> 
> My gun is clearly visable tho will that not suffice


Needs to be just an arm to fit in with the one arm fatstuff tribute club :rolleye:


----------



## luther1

Breda said:


> Your ginger that will never happen.. stop tryin to fit in and accept that
> 
> My gun is clearly visable tho will that not suffice


Is that your gun? I thought it was a twiglet


----------



## biglbs

I recon Breda has shrunk and become pale since last avi! 

Gun it mate!


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> ok,you'll be unlucky to get sides off of that dose. Stick with the e Rob


I shall take your advice young man :thumb:

And yours Ben


----------



## Breda

luther1 said:


> Is that your gun? I thought it was a twiglet


Is that you in the avi i thought it was a streak of p!ss


----------



## Ginger Ben

biglbs said:


> I recon Breda has shrunk and become pale since last avi!
> 
> Gun it mate!


Oh Captain Stumpy is back 

Hows the shoulder?


----------



## Breda

I've only got old pics but i'll get one up in a minute for you cnuts


----------



## biglbs

Ginger Ben said:


> Oh Captain Stumpy is back
> 
> Hows the shoulder?


Shoulder slowly gettin there,did legs for first time in 5 years!-then 15 min on bike/5 min on punch/bag--shagged! Gettin on ya see.

Do i look short in avi then? mg:


----------



## Ginger Ben

biglbs said:


> Shoulder slowly gettin there,did legs for first time in 5 years!-then 15 min on bike/5 min on punch/bag--shagged! Gettin on ya see.
> 
> *Do i look short in avi then?* mg:


no mate, it was more a referance to your "Beadle" hand


----------



## TELBOR

biglbs said:


> Shoulder slowly gettin there,did legs for first time in 5 years!-then 15 min on bike/5 min on punch/bag--shagged! Gettin on ya see.
> 
> Do i look short in avi then? mg:


Do you always finish off a session with a shag??!!

:lol:


----------



## biglbs

Ginger Ben said:


> no mate, it was more a referance to your "Beadle" hand


That's charming!lol

Watch out biglobes is about! :lol:

Gonna say i am only 6'4" short!

What you done pulling feckin muscles?


----------



## biglbs

R0BR0ID said:


> Do you always finish off a session with a shag??!!
> 
> :lol:


 pmsl

Only legs day!


----------



## phoenixlaw

Just come across this thread. Sound wicked mate! My only advice would be to stop eating liver with bacon. Rancid. Ha :no:


----------



## TELBOR

biglbs said:


> pmsl
> 
> Only legs day!


I knew I was missing a trick!

Does it count if you do it solo....?


----------



## luther1

phoenixlaw said:


> Just come across this thread. Sound wicked mate! My only advice would be to stop eating liver with bacon. Rancid. Ha :no:


You'll soon get bored of it


----------



## biglbs

phoenixlaw said:


> Just come across this thread. Sound wicked mate! My only advice would be to stop eating liver with bacon. Rancid. Ha :no:


Yes! :confused1:


----------



## biglbs

R0BR0ID said:


> I knew I was missing a trick!
> 
> Does it count if you do it solo....?


Splinty will be back soon,i will put in a good word!


----------



## Fatstuff

Gives u a spike in test


----------



## TELBOR

biglbs said:


> Splinty will be back soon,i will put in a good word!


I was just gonna go in left handed tbh :lol:


----------



## Breda

does that count


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> does that count


Woooooo look at you! :wub:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Top off in the fvcking gym! lol what a cnut!


----------



## Ginger Ben

phoenixlaw said:


> Just come across this thread. Sound wicked mate! My only advice would be to stop eating liver with bacon. Rancid. Ha :no:


err thanks :laugh:

It's lovely mate, muscle food!


----------



## Ginger Ben

biglbs said:


> That's charming!lol
> 
> Watch out biglobes is about! :lol:
> 
> Gonna say i am only 6'4" short!
> 
> What you done pulling feckin muscles?


Felt something twang on the leg press of all things! As I tensed my core to push the sledge away something went around my lower ribs on the left side. I trained on through it as it wasn't too bad at the time but has now got worse! Am on the 'brufen to reduce swelling and will be resting for remainder of the week until Saturday (was planned anyway) so hopefully that will sort it out.


----------



## Breda

That pic looks better on my phone :lol:

I'm changin it


----------



## TELBOR

Breda said:


> does that count


Good pic bro! :thumb:

But how are you browner than me :lol:

More mt2 needed


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> That pic looks better on my phone :lol:
> 
> I'm changin it


Who the fvck is that in your new one? That brother has some timber on his frame! :laugh:

Looking good matey! Is this a newer picture?


----------



## biglbs

Breda said:


> does that count


Nice,but looks like you got a big white penis in your hand??I need my glasses..........Oh,no it ain't......Where are my reps then man? :thumb: :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

PMSL you fvcking crazy cnut!! :laugh:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Ginger Ben said:


> Who the fvck is that in your new one? That brother has some timber on his frame! :laugh:
> 
> Looking good matey! Is this a newer picture?


This now makes me look like a right gaylord!!


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


> Who the fvck is that in your new one? That brother has some timber on his frame! :laugh:
> 
> Looking good matey! Is this a newer picture?


Thought i'd set a precidence with cock out avis


----------



## biglbs

Ginger Ben said:


> Felt something twang on the leg press of all things! As I tensed my core to push the sledge away something went around my lower ribs on the left side. I trained on through it as it wasn't too bad at the time but has now got worse! Am on the 'brufen to reduce swelling and will be resting for remainder of the week until Saturday (was planned anyway) so hopefully that will sort it out.


Feck that's nasty,should sort ok ice it though mate 10 mins a time 5 times per day is best,fecker that!


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> This now makes me look like a right gaylord!!


Don't worry mate, I've text him so say how hot he is


----------



## biglbs

Breda said:


> Thought i'd set a precidence with cock out avis


Does it bite?


----------



## biglbs

biglbs said:


> Feck that's nasty,should sort ok ice it though mate 10 mins a time 5 times per day is best,fecker that!


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^BREDA TOO


----------



## Breda

biglbs said:


> Nice,but looks like you got a big white penis in your hand??I need my glasses..........Oh,no it ain't......Where are my reps then man? :thumb: :lol:


You've been reps


----------



## biglbs

Breda said:


> You've been reps


Thank feck the old black snake has been sent home! :tongue:


----------



## luther1

A pic of the queer cnut in the blokes bog just had a glory hole cream pie


----------



## Breda

biglbs said:


> Thank feck the old black snake has been sent home! :tongue:


Couldnt have him out for long he doesnt like the light especially around a forum full of dudes :lol:


----------



## Breda

luther1 said:


> A pic of the queer cnut in the blokes bog just had a glory hole cream pie


What you on about you cnut i just got noshed off by a fit bird in the disabled


----------



## biglbs

Breda said:


> Couldnt have him out for long he doesnt like the light especially around a forum full of dudes :lol:


I could see a tear in his eye:cool:


----------



## TELBOR

biglbs said:


> I could see a tear in his eye:cool:


That's syphilis mate :lol:


----------



## expletive

Looking good in your avi Breda. Looks like I'm going to have join the one armed avi gang


----------



## Breda

biglbs said:


> I could see a tear in his eye:cool:


Thats because he had just liad another fanny to rest :tongue:


----------



## Breda

expletive said:


> Looking good in your avi Breda. Looks like I'm going to have join the one armed avi gang


Cheers mate, but this pic is quite old now... i just had my cock out... you missed it pmsl


----------



## biglbs

expletive said:


> Looking good in your avi Breda. Looks like I'm going to have join the one armed avi gang


You missed it mate!


----------



## Breda

R0BR0ID said:


> That's syphilis mate :lol:


Pffft shows how much you know... its herpes


----------



## TELBOR

Breda said:


> Pffft shows how much you know... its herpes


Explains my cold sore then :lol:


----------



## Breda

R0BR0ID said:


> Explains my cold sore then :lol:


I picked it up off ginger snap so blame him... the dirty std ridden cnut


----------



## biglbs

R0BR0ID said:


> Explains my cold sore then :lol:


 add SORE ASSRES THEN!

You did'nt finish typing did you?


----------



## biglbs

Breda said:


> I picked it up off ginger snap so blame him... the dirty std ridden cnut


Stop morphing!:laugh:


----------



## TELBOR

Breda said:


> I picked it up off ginger snap so blame him... the dirty std ridden cnut


Gingers are renown for diseases, I bet you he burns in the sun as well :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BR0ID said:


> Gingers are renown for diseases, I bet you he burns in the sun as well :lol:


We are renouned for greatness, the sun thing is like an achilles heel, it was built in so that we had one weakness otherwise all you cnuts would be fvcked as we'd take over the world.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> We are renouned for greatness, the sun thing is like an achilles heel, it was built in so that we had one weakness otherwise all you cnuts would be fvcked as we'd take over the world.


The remedy is simple...... M......T......2


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BR0ID said:


> The remedy is simple...... M......T......2


then I shall be all powerful!


----------



## Fatstuff

Threads gone a bit **** for my liking


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> Threads gone a bit **** for my liking


Did you see the Bread man's wholemeal baguette?? :scared:


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


> Did you see the Bread man's wholemeal baguette?? :scared:


I can throw i t back up for you if you want Stan


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Did you see the Bread man's wholemeal baguette?? :scared:


Had a jumbo sausage in it as well :lol:


----------



## biglbs

MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM true colours to show,so i must!


----------



## expletive

R0BR0ID said:


> The remedy is simple...... M......T......2


Exactly. Have you seen the colour of JM and he's a ginge


----------



## biglbs

expletive said:


> Exactly. Have you seen the colour of JM and he's a ginge


Warned so you were,my old adversory,time to teach you,so i must! :bounce:


----------



## Ginger Ben

expletive said:


> Exactly. Have you seen the colour of JM and he's a ginge


lol, yes I have, I may dabble with it in time for summer


----------



## Breda

Serious thoughts for a moment now chaps....... Slin????

Have been speaking with my source and realised i can get it for pennies, may run it in my next cycle, MAY being the key word here, i am thinking about it... even at 5iu a day

Thoughts


----------



## Breda

expletive said:


> Exactly. Have you seen the colour of JM and he's a ginge


Ugly bald fcuka too


----------



## expletive

Used safely and correctly you'll get great gains from it. Just research it properly


----------



## expletive

Breda said:


> Ugly bald fcuka too


I'd be bald if I was ginge too lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> Serious thoughts for a moment now chaps....... Slin????
> 
> Have been speaking with my source and realised i can get it for pennies, may run it in my next cycle, MAY being the key word here, i am thinking about it... even at 5iu a day
> 
> Thoughts


If you are sure you can be organised enough with carb timing etc and have read up on it properly then yeah, why not. I don't know enough about it so haven't thought about adding it tbh.

GH would be my next addition but that requires some serious thought due to the cash involved.


----------



## TELBOR

Breda said:


> Serious thoughts for a moment now chaps....... Slin????
> 
> Have been speaking with my source and realised i can get it for pennies, may run it in my next cycle, MAY being the key word here, i am thinking about it... even at 5iu a day
> 
> Thoughts


Great minds think a like :lol:


----------



## Breda

expletive said:


> I'd be bald if I was ginge too lol


I would have taken my own life :lol:


----------



## Fatstuff

Breda said:


> Serious thoughts for a moment now chaps....... Slin????
> 
> Have been speaking with my source and realised i can get it for pennies, may run it in my next cycle, MAY being the key word here, i am thinking about it... even at 5iu a day
> 
> Thoughts


I have put lots of thought into this and to make it work requires a hell of a lot of effort, a hell of a lot of calories - it's not an easy feat by any stretch. I got some slin at home and I still haven't decided to use it!!! I think i got some growing left in me yet!!!


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


> If you are sure you can be organised enough with carb timing etc and have read up on it properly then yeah, why not. I don't know enough about it so haven't thought about adding it tbh.
> 
> GH would be my next addition but that requires some serious thought due to the cash involved.


Slin is pennies in comparison to GH bro. if i was to dabble in any pep it would be slin but not in massive amounts... I defo need to do a bit more reading about it but i have been given a pretty simple looking protocol

You on it then Rob?


----------



## Breda

Fatstuff said:


> I have put lots of thought into this and to make it work requires a hell of a lot of effort, a hell of a lot of calories - it's not an easy feat by any stretch. I got some slin at home and I still haven't decided to use it!!! I think i got some growing left in me yet!!!


What is it thats stopping you from using it mate?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> Slin is pennies in comparison to GH bro. if i was to dabble in any pep it would be slin but not in massive amounts... I defo need to do a bit more reading about it but i have been given a pretty simple looking protocol
> 
> You on it then Rob?


Yeah I know it's a lot cheaper but GH worries me less and seems a lot more simple to administer, no messing about with food or worrying about going hypo etc.

Milky is running it on a pretty simple schedule and so far so good for him so I guess it can be done simply.


----------



## TELBOR

Breda said:


> Slin is pennies in comparison to GH bro. if i was to dabble in any pep it would be slin but not in massive amounts... I defo need to do a bit more reading about it but i have been given a pretty simple looking protocol
> 
> You on it then Rob?


I'll be the same as Stan, it shall be here with me but just sat waiting.

I can pi55 the protocol on slin and have researched my little bum off, Ben can tell you that!

So dropping it in IF I wanted to would cause no harm and it would be no risk if I did give it a blast.

I would do a 3 week cycle, 5iu pre workout on training days and that would be it.


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BR0ID said:


> I'll be the same as Stan, it shall be here with me but just sat waiting.
> 
> I can pi55 the protocol on slin and have researched my little bum off, Ben can tell you that!
> 
> So dropping it in IF I wanted to would cause no harm and it would be no risk if I did give it a blast.
> 
> I would do a 3 week cycle, 5iu pre workout on training days and that would be it.


Yes I can. He does have a little bum, it's like a peach in a silk handkerchief :lol:


----------



## biglbs

I used slin with gh and aas in the past,great gains on it,long as you carry dextrasol everywhere!

Milky had a moment a while back in his thread,it is easy to do and you need to very very researched before starting,i cannot remember what i did or how i am affraid so cannot help guys!:no:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Just so nobody forgets that we do train in here as well as just talk about it, here's this morning session - bit of legs and shoulders

Leg Press - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] - as mentioned muscle went somewhere in rib area so decided to not do squats after this

BB OHP strict form, not push press - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] (pb), [email protected], [email protected]

BB Shrugs - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] (pb), [email protected], [email protected]

Face Pulls - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] drop set to [email protected] drop set to [email protected]

Legs got a good working over on the press and hammies did from deads yesterday so I'm justifying that to myself as good enough for this week! :whistling:


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


> Yes I can. He does have a little bum, it's like a peach in a silk handkerchief :lol:


back to the faggery then is it lol


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


> Just so nobody forgets that we do train in here as well as just talk about it, here's this morning session - bit of legs and shoulders
> 
> Leg Press - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] - as mentioned muscle went somewhere in rib area so decided to not do squats after this
> 
> BB OHP strict form, not push press - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] (pb), [email protected], [email protected]
> 
> BB Shrugs - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] (pb), [email protected], [email protected]
> 
> Face Pulls - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] drop set to [email protected] drop set to [email protected]
> 
> Legs got a good working over on the press and hammies did from deads yesterday so I'm justifying that to myself as good enough for this week! :whistling:


NIce

I did a shoulder session last night

That is all


----------



## TELBOR

biglbs said:


> I used slin with gh and aas in the past,great gains on it,long as you carry dextrasol everywhere!
> 
> Milky had a moment a while back in his thread,it is easy to do and you need to very very researched before starting,i cannot remember what i did or how i am affraid so cannot help guys!:no:


Yeah he did, and I've told him to keep dextrose tabs on him at all times! 

80p for 2 packs of something that can stop you going into a coma - YES PLEASE!

I think if you go hypo then you've pushed your luck already!

Pin, shake, train, shake, eat, eat, eat..... Simple! ( Well with a little more detail :lol: )


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> back to the faggery then is it lol


well I got a taste for it earlier so to speak......:laugh:


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


> well I got a taste for it earlier so to speak......:laugh:


Get your cock out Ben!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> Get your cock out Ben!!


Err ok


----------



## Fatstuff

I can't be assed to go into it at the mo, at work I can only get the odd glance at my phone, but we should have a discussion about it at some point!!


----------



## Breda

Fatstuff said:


> I can't be assed to go into it at the mo, at work I can only get the odd glance at my phone, but we should have a discussion about it at some point!!


Well thats old news now.

You can broach the subject when you can b assed


----------



## TELBOR

Breda said:


> Well thats old news now.
> 
> You can broach the subject when you can b assed


I like this subject, but stans a busy man!

So when he's ready.....

Ben, can you lock your thread until our triple chin friend has a spare min or two when he's in the cue at KFC


----------



## luther1

Fatstuff said:


> I can't be assed to go into it at the mo, at work I can only get the odd glance at my phone, but we should have a discussion about it at some point!!


Not really the fcuking attitude is it?


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> Not really the fcuking attitude is it?


You any bigger yet?


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> You any bigger yet?


I think my scales are stuck on 15 st. My first jab at 1g was last week so I'll give myself 8 of them and see. I do look awesome though


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> I think my scales are stuck on 15 st. My first jab at 1g was last week so I'll give myself 8 of them and see. I do look awful though


Don't pull yourself down mate :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> I think my scales are stuck on 15 st. My first jab at 1g was last week so I'll give myself 8 of them and see. I do look awesome though


Pics or you look like a wet bag of sh1t :laugh:


----------



## Fatstuff

Lol, sorry Breda, I'm not stopping anyone else from discussing it, just my input will be minimal due to having to do a bit of work today!!!


----------



## biglbs

Ginger Ben said:


> Just so nobody forgets that we do train in here as well as just talk about it, here's this morning session - bit of legs and shoulders
> 
> Leg Press - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] - as mentioned muscle went somewhere in rib area so decided to not do squats after this
> 
> BB OHP strict form, not push press - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] (pb), [email protected], [email protected]
> 
> BB Shrugs - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] (pb), [email protected], [email protected]
> 
> Face Pulls - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] drop set to [email protected] drop set to [email protected]
> 
> Legs got a good working over on the press and hammies did from deads yesterday so I'm justifying that to myself as good enough for this week! :whistling:


puts my 180k leg press 3x 12 to pitty lol


----------



## Fatstuff

biglbs said:


> puts my 180k leg press 3x 12 to pitty lol


I thought u had massive lifts or something ??


----------



## biglbs

Fatstuff said:


> I thought u had massive lifts or something ??


Don't forget my leg was broke 9 weeks ago though! :huh:

Upper body is good,apart from shoulder,lower body has not been lucky,with leg and recurring back injuries when it feels like it!


----------



## luther1

biglbs said:


> Don't forget my leg was broke 9 weeks ago though! :huh:
> 
> Upper body is good,apart from shoulder,lower body has not been lucky,with leg and recurring back injuries when it feels like it!


The cnut dropped his wallet on his quad


----------



## biglbs

luther1 said:


> The cnut dropped his wallet on his quad


You're lucky i cannot drop you on your head:lol:

Being honest i was ****ed'''''''''''''''''''''


----------



## Fatstuff

biglbs said:


> Don't forget my leg was broke 9 weeks ago though! :huh:
> 
> Upper body is good,apart from shoulder,lower body has not been lucky,with leg and recurring back injuries when it feels like it!


I don't know lol, I'm not your doctor


----------



## biglbs

Fatstuff said:


> I don't know lol, I'm not your doctor


What?


----------



## luther1

biglbs said:


> You're lucky i cannot drop you on your head:lol:
> 
> Being honest i was ****ed'''''''''''''''''''''


Yes,i've seen your lifts and I'm 14st too heavy for you


----------



## biglbs

luther1 said:


> Yes,i've seen your lifts and I'm 14st too heavy for you


then you awoke,smelling of semen


----------



## Fatstuff

biglbs said:


> What?


Didn't know about ur leg lobes!!


----------



## Fatstuff

biglbs said:


> then you awoke,smelling of seamen


Seamen? Or semen?


----------



## biglbs

Fatstuff said:


> Seamen? Or semen?


both


----------



## biglbs

Fatstuff said:


> Seamen? Or semen?


----------



## biglbs

Fatstuff said:


> Didn't know about


----------



## Fatstuff

Seamen semen?


----------



## biglbs

Fatstuff said:


> Seamen semen?


Twice?


----------



## luther1

Fatstuff said:


> Seamen? Or semen?


Hes got a penchant for ponytailed goalkeepers


----------



## biglbs

luther1 said:


> Hes got a penchant for ponytailed goalkeepers


I was thinkin about you having one dude,hence post,haha


----------



## TELBOR

Fatstuff said:


> Seamen semen?


Just quoting for a page full of sperm


----------



## biglbs

R0BR0ID said:


> Just quoting for a page full of sperm


This thread is like urinals then!


----------



## TELBOR

biglbs said:


> This thread is like urinals then!


Not sure which public toilets you go to mate :lol:

Sounds a bit gay if I'm honest


----------



## luther1

R0BR0ID said:


> Not sure which public toilets you go to mate :lol:
> 
> Sounds a bit gay if I'm honest


He could give you one hell of a fisting with his stump


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> He could give you one hell of a fisting with his stump


I've seen bigger crayola crayons :lol:


----------



## biglbs

R0BR0ID said:


> Not sure which public toilets you go to mate :lol:
> 
> Sounds a bit gay if I'm honest


Who dear,me dear oh dear,,,,no dear! 

At least i aint got the old black pudding out!:tonguemsl that was funny!


----------



## Ginger Ben

This fvcker (journal but I use that word in the loosest sense) is getting so big now it takes ages to load up on my PC let alone my phone! Is it time to cull it and start again..........


----------



## biglbs

Ginger Ben said:


> This fvcker (journal but I use that word in the loosest sense) is getting so big now it takes ages to load up on my PC let alone my phone! Is it time to cull it and start again..........


Could be,start a Ginge ben 2 so you don't lose this though


----------



## Fatstuff

Start a new journal, and create a hangout for spam!!


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> This fvcker (journal but I use that word in the loosest sense) is getting so big now it takes ages to load up on my PC let alone my phone! Is it time to cull it and start again..........


Go for it - Part Deux 

Just get Katy to lock this off


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> Start a new journal, and create a hangout for spam!!


Can't see the two ever being seperate though, the spam comes from conversations (mostly) related to training and or AAS. Except when Brenda sticks his smelly cock in the middle of it all and takes things off on a tangent!


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BR0ID said:


> Go for it - Part Deux
> 
> Just get Katy to lock this off


Or you could start one.......are you allowed to start threads yet?


----------



## biglbs

How about the

"Spam for Gb,fatboy,slim,brody,loofa,lobes, 1oz, and the one arm gang?"


----------



## TELBOR

biglbs said:


> How about the
> 
> "Spam for Gb,fatboy,slim,brody,loofa,lobes, 1oz, and the one arm gang?"


I'll be 'the one arm gang'


----------



## biglbs

R0BR0ID said:


> I'll be 'the one arm gang'


1 oz,sorry


----------



## luther1

If you delete this journal you cnut,all my posts and likes will disappear


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> If you delete this journal you cnut,all my posts and likes will disappear


Now what kind of [email protected] would do that :whistling:


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> If you delete this journal you cnut,all my posts and likes will disappear


so will 90% of mine mate, not going to happen!


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BR0ID said:


> Now what kind of [email protected] would do that :whistling:


a skinny ******


----------



## biglbs

R0BR0ID said:


> Now what kind of [email protected] would do that :whistling:


One who's journel is full of ball****e,from nutters! :innocent:


----------



## luther1

Id have been platinum status if Uriel hadn't deleted his. I had made some very informative,educational and hilarious posts in there


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> a skinny ******


Fatstuff is 16st I'll let you know


----------



## Fatstuff

R0BR0ID said:


> Fatstuff is 16st I'll let you know


16 11 actually twiglet


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> 16 11 actually twiglet


Uncle Chunkles! :lol:

I'm 16 3 so can't really take the pi55! :whistling:


----------



## TELBOR

Fatstuff said:


> 16 11 actually twiglet


My bad 

Neg away


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> Uncle Chunkles! :lol:
> 
> I'm 16 3 so can't really take the pi55! :whistling:


Get in there ginge u beast


----------



## biglbs

No comment


----------



## Fatstuff

biglbs said:


> No comment


Change, it is that that makes!!


----------



## TELBOR

biglbs said:


> comment no


Yoda fix


----------



## expletive

Just a quickie

Do any of you feckers actually do any training because all this journal seems to consist of is random bollox and calling each other shiny/fat cnut :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

expletive said:


> Just a quickie
> 
> Do any of you feckers actually do any training because all this journal seems to consist of is random bollox and calling each other shiny/fat cnut :lol:


Stfu ya cnut! :lol:


----------



## flinty90

Your all cnuts. bout time you started putting some effort in rather than just typing b0llox on here. weak pr1cks x


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> Your all cnuts. bout time you started putting some effort in rather than just typing b0llox on here. weak pr1cks x


Yeah biglbs!!! :lol:


----------



## biglbs

R0BR0ID said:


> Yeah biglbs!!! :lol:


Can't eat me dinner in peace,what now?

Ginge are you gonna start one for spam or training or are you gonna put up with us babling fools(speakin for the others!)


----------



## luther1

expletive said:


> Just a quickie
> 
> Do any of you feckers actually do any training because all this journal seems to consist of is random bollox and calling each other shiny/fat cnut :lol:


Boulders at 7.30 for the L unit,you shiny cnut


----------



## Breda

Will keep this journal its all things to all men and yoda. It the only cnuting journal that has legs for endless spam anyway


----------



## Breda

Legs are being smashed as we speak.. am being mindful off the knees so 2 sec neg 2 sec pause 2 sec positive... So far so fcukin good... The tut has already fried my little pins


----------



## Fatstuff

flinty90 said:


> Your all cnuts. bout time you started putting some effort in rather than just typing b0llox on here. weak pr1cks x


Yawn yawn, generic alpha put down and a swear word plus a kiss


----------



## biglbs

Breda said:


> Legs are being smashed as we speak.. am being mindful off the knees so 2 sec neg 2 sec pause 2 sec positive... So far so fcukin good... The tut has already fried my little pins


I am thinkin knees now,good luck


----------



## biglbs

Fatstuff said:


> Yawn yawn, generic alpha put down and a swear word plus a kiss


That did'nt last long!


----------



## Breda

Cheers lobes


----------



## Mr_Morocco

This thread turned gay overnight it seems.

Got some PIP today, no redness or anything like that just hurts abit when i walk etc, hope its gone tommorow got to train legs


----------



## TELBOR

Mr_Morocco said:


> This thread turned gay overnight it seems.
> 
> Got some PIP today, no redness or anything like that just hurts abit when i walk etc, hope its gone tommorow got to train legs


Again... Welcome to the Darkside


----------



## expletive

Mr_Morocco said:


> This thread turned gay overnight it seems.
> 
> Got some PIP today, no redness or anything like that just hurts abit when i walk etc, hope its gone tommorow got to train legs


I always jab on leg day, in the gym an hour after jabbing. gets a good lot of blood helping disperse the oil. Works a treat.


----------



## Fatstuff

Willkommen auf der dunklen Seite


----------



## Ginger Ben

expletive said:


> I always jab on leg day, in the gym an hour after jabbing. gets a good lot of blood helping disperse the oil. Works a treat.


Me too after mine this morning, pipless! :thumbup1:


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> Me too after mine this morning, pipless! :thumbup1:


seedless?


----------



## expletive

Don't bother on leg day if you jab delts though :lol:


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Ill have to remember next time, i did do some BW squats after i did it though. How long does PIP last?

With the PC T400 you still jab every 7 days? I know for enth alone its 7 days


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Fatstuff said:


> Willkommen auf der dunklen Seite


German cnut


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> seedless?


Probably given their current size!


----------



## Fatstuff

i feel sick, ive just demolished 400g mincemeat and half a pack of tortillas with cheese on, mrs done nachos for tea


----------



## Fatstuff

washed down with a triple shake


----------



## Ginger Ben

Mr_Morocco said:


> Ill have to remember next time, i did do some BW squats after i did it though. How long does PIP last?
> 
> With the PC T400 you still jab every 7 days? I know for enth alone its 7 days


Day or two mate, worse after 24 hours, then gets better IME

Yes, every week


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> i feel sick, ive just demolished 400g mincemeat and half a pack of tortillas with cheese on, mrs done nachos for tea


Good shot sir! 5 scrambles eggs and 2 hot smoked salmon fillets for me. Carbless dinner there more or less


----------



## Fatstuff

Mr_Morocco said:


> German cnut


sorry, didnt work lol, tried to do it in arabic


----------



## Breda

Mr_Morocco:2951303 said:


> This thread turned gay overnight it seems.
> 
> Got some PIP today, no redness or anything like that just hurts abit when i walk etc, hope its gone tommorow got to train legs


Might take a few days but its nothin. I actually like a bit of pip... I think I'm glutten for pain but i miss it once the pip has gone for some strange reason


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> Good shot sir! 5 scrambles eggs and 2 hot smoked salmon fillets for me. Carbless dinner there more or less


i ate 500g chicken breast curry earlier with a small naan, so ive most defo hit my limits today, havent worked them out yet though


----------



## biglbs

A roast rib was mine with yorkshire and veg,gravy too!

Did not have on sunday ya see


----------



## Breda

12 meat balls and rice for dinner

You lot really are pussies worryin about pip ffs man up the lot of you


----------



## Fatstuff

whys rob on a likefest!???


----------



## TELBOR

Fatstuff said:


> whys rob on a likefest!???


I have to catch up! :lol:


----------



## biglbs

R0BR0ID said:


> I have to catch up! :lol:


OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO realy!Thankz mate! :thumb:


----------



## flinty90

Fatstuff said:


> whys rob on a likefest!???


Cos he is a sad cnut. no kisses no more w4nkers .


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO realy!Thankz mate! :thumb:


Good to see you have put a real picture up of yourself and not photoshopped it.


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> Cos he is a sad cnut. no kisses no more w4nkers .


I like the likes! x


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> Good to see you have put a real picture up of yourself and not photoshopped it.


What's that smell?

Good morning Ben,

Oh morning all you Ginge supporting lubbers and the drain rat" colonel"


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> What's that smell?
> 
> Good morning Ben,
> 
> Oh morning all you Ginge supporting lubbers and the drain rat" colonel"


Smell must be you just getting a wiff of your breath mate lol. its a occupational hazard when your always talkin sh1t apparently ..


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning cnuts. Doms everywhere today lats, hams, lower back, biceps and tris. Brilliant!!  

Rib still hurts. Mrs thinks I've torn a small muscle that passes over bottom rib. Should be ok in a few days. AAS and a lot of protein should help it repair!


----------



## biglbs

Ginger Ben said:


> Morning cnuts. Doms everywhere today lats, hams, lower back, biceps and tris. Brilliant!!
> 
> Rib still hurts. Mrs thinks I've torn a small muscle that passes over bottom rib. Should be ok in a few days. AAS and a lot of protein should help it repair!


Yes that should do it,apply some ice though buddy,to take swelling away and calm area down!


----------



## Fatstuff

rob has received 400 odd likes and dished out 1600, thats not a good ratio my friend


----------



## TELBOR

Fatstuff said:


> rob has received 400 odd likes and dished out 1600, thats not a good ratio my friend


Remind me to add you to my ignore list......

:lol:


----------



## flinty90

R0BR0ID said:


> Remind me to add you to my ignore list......
> 
> :lol:


Who said that ??


----------



## Fatstuff

R0BR0ID said:


> Remind me to add you to my ignore list......
> 
> :lol:


Lol, don't be like that, I like to discuss gear with you , u junkie scumbag!!!


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> Who said that ??


Pmsl!

Loving the avi 

Still think you should give it the clubber lang look!!


----------



## TELBOR

Fatstuff said:


> Lol, don't be like that, I like to discuss gear with you , u junkie scumbag!!!


True


----------



## Fatstuff

ive just created a fake fb account and added my ex due to having a sexy dream about her, does that make me a bad person?? (im not planning on doin anything btw, im just interested and her accounts private)


----------



## TELBOR

Fatstuff said:


> ive just created a fake fb account and added my ex due to having a sexy dream about her, does that make me a bad person?? (im not planning on doin anything btw, im just interested and her accounts private)


Pmsl!

What's your name Stan not-ur-x Fatstuff....

Off subject a little!! But did you see gypsy wedding last night, pretty much a constant twitch on :lol:


----------



## Fatstuff

Lol stan wobbly parts fatstuff


----------



## Fatstuff

No I didn't, I would love to poke a gypsy!! Lol


----------



## Breda

Fatstuff said:


> ive just created a fake fb account and added my ex due to having a sexy dream about her, does that make me a bad person?? (im not planning on doin anything btw, im just interested and her accounts private)


No doesnt make you a bad person, it makes you a stalker


----------



## TELBOR

Fatstuff said:


> No I didn't, I would love to poke a gypsy!! Lol


Lol! It was a good watch and then she went to get a boob job :lol:

A mate text me 'u watching gypsy wedding?'

'Yup, have you seen her!?'

'I have a twinge on  '

:lol: :lol: :lol:

Makes me laugh that program, lots of attractive girls, but then all the mums are rancid !! Wtf happens :lol:


----------



## Mr_Morocco

This PIP is ****ing me off abit now, was meant to train legs today n all. Just put a heat pack on the cnut see if that helps


----------



## biglbs

Dead lifts 1 x20x 60,

1x15x100,

1x10x140

1x 10x140

1x15x100

Felt leg pulling @ 140 so no higher!

Seated lat pulls(pad to chest)

stack 1x11 then 1x7 then 1x5 then ran the pin down.

a few weeks ago i realy struggled to move the stack!

10 mins on hit bike (fasted-fooked) done!


----------



## luther1

Mr_Morocco said:


> This PIP is ****ing me off abit now, was meant to train legs today n all. Just put a heat pack on the cnut see if that helps


Fcuking pansy


----------



## TELBOR

Mr_Morocco said:


> This PIP is ****ing me off abit now, was meant to train legs today n all. Just put a heat pack on the cnut see if that helps


Should help, just do the session! One set and you'll forget about it.

Its the prop and virgin muscle


----------



## biglbs

R0BR0ID said:


> Lol! It was a good watch and then she went to get a boob job :lol:
> 
> A mate text me 'u watching gypsy wedding?'
> 
> 'Yup, have you seen her!?'
> 
> 'I have a twinge on  '
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Makes me laugh that program, lots of attractive girls, but then all the mums are rancid !! Wtf happens :lol:


We have a resident pikey,ask him is it johny or such like,ask him if his mum is ok?


----------



## Mr_Morocco

R0BR0ID said:


> Should help, just do the session! One set and you'll forget about it.
> 
> Its the prop and virgin muscle


T400 dont have prop in it does it?

Luther, when you've done your first gym session ever let me know


----------



## TELBOR

Mr_Morocco said:


> T400 dont have prop in it does it?
> 
> Luther, when you've done your first gym session ever let me know


Ignore me, my tri test had prop in it :lol:


----------



## Breda

Mr_Morocco said:


> This PIP is ****ing me off abit now, was meant to train legs today n all. Just put a heat pack on the cnut see if that helps


Man up you pussy its pip its nothin ffs


----------



## Breda

Mr_Morocco said:


> T400 dont have prop in it does it?
> 
> Luther, when you've done your first gym session ever let me know


PC T400 has e, c and deca in it mate


----------



## Breda

R0BR0ID said:


> Lol! It was a good watch and then she went to get a boob job :lol:
> 
> A mate text me 'u watching gypsy wedding?'
> 
> 'Yup, have you seen her!?'
> 
> 'I have a twinge on  '
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Makes me laugh that program, lots of attractive girls, but then all the mums are rancid !! Wtf happens :lol:


They are all the product of generations of inbreeding... fcukin hot tho aint they


----------



## TELBOR

Breda said:


> They are all the product of generations of inbreeding... fcukin hot tho aint they


Yes!


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BR0ID said:


> Yes!


X2. Big titties seem to be genetic. Proper stalk on everytime I watch those filthy, orange skinned little whorebags 

Got to be a gypsy porn site somewhere????


----------



## Fatstuff

ben ur sensible, am i a bad person?


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Proper stalk on everytime I watch those filthy, orange skinned little whorebags


You been watching charlie and the chocolate factory again :lol:


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Ginger Ben said:


> X2. Big titties seem to be genetic. Proper stalk on everytime I watch those filthy, orange skinned little whorebags
> 
> Got to be a gypsy porn site somewhere????


Caught end of the programme last night, will defo be watching regular from now on lol


----------



## Fatstuff

R0BR0ID said:


> You been watching charlie and the chocolate factory again :lol:


have a power rep young man


----------



## TELBOR

Fatstuff said:


> have a power rep young man


Why thank you


----------



## biglbs

Flinty does not sponser me now as he has turned into captain caveman,however cyberdine systems have come forward and:thumb: i accepted their generous package.


----------



## luther1

I live ib an area with loads of gypseys and the girls all look Spanish and they are georgous. When they get to 25 tho some gene kicks in and they all fcuking explode. I'm good friends with quite a few. Fascias and soffits in upvc ib the in thing now. Tarmacing is old hat


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> When they get to 25 tho some gene kicks in and they all fcuking explode.


Who's this Gene bird because she needs a good shoeing! :lol:


----------



## Fatstuff

gene wilder?


----------



## luther1

Gene Simmons actually


----------



## Breda

You're both fools its Gene Hackman


----------



## Fatstuff

gene kelly?


----------



## biglbs

Gene genie,because she let herself go--------lol come on! :lol:


----------



## Fatstuff

gene pitney?


----------



## TELBOR

Out of all those smallkgs was a pi55 poor attempt :lol:

I'll give a powerless rep to Brenda


----------



## Fatstuff

R0BR0ID said:


> Out of all those smallkgs was a pi55 poor attempt :lol:
> 
> I'll give a powerless rep to Brenda


had to read it 3 times to understand what it meant lol


----------



## TELBOR

Fatstuff said:


> had to read it 3 times to understand what it meant lol


I got it 1st time 

Doesn't mean we're on the same wave length though :lol:

Oh, just asked needle exchange if they do slin pens...... 'Ask your doctor'

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## biglbs

R0BR0ID said:


> Out of all those smallkgs was a pi55 poor attempt :lol:
> 
> I'll give a powerless rep to Brenda


Well i suppose it was an old record and even before my time,anyway i had you faart rep me yesterday!x


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> ben ur sensible, am i a bad person?


Depends why you've done it mate, if your hopipng to see some naughty pictures of her on there to [email protected] over then that's fine. If you actually care what she is doing, that's weird.


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BR0ID said:


> I got it 1st time
> 
> Doesn't mean we're on the same wave length though :lol:
> 
> Oh, just asked needle exchange if they do slin pens...... 'Ask your doctor'
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:


Probably thinking why does the skinny junkie want slin pens? Cnut needs a good meal is what they are thinking :laugh: :lol:


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> Depends why you've done it mate, if your hopipng to see some naughty pictures of her on there to [email protected] over then that's fine. If you actually care what she is doing, that's weird.


not care so much, more interested- if i get naughty pics ill be sure to post them on here


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> not care so much, more interested- if i get naughty pics ill be sure to post them on here


lol, then it's fine! :thumb:


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Probably thinking why does the skinny junkie want slin pens? Cnut needs a good meal is what they are thinking :laugh: :lol:


Yeah probably


----------



## Fatstuff

can u get automtic needle injectors?


----------



## luther1

Fatstuff said:


> not care so much, more interested- if i get naughty pics ill be sure to post them on here


is she likely to approve a friend request from someone she doesn't know?

Oh,hang on,she was daft enough to goout with you in the first place......


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> is she likely to approve a friend request from someone she doesn't know?
> 
> Oh,hang on,she was daft enough to goout with you in the first place......


He's stuck a picture of somebody with a good body up on the profile so she accepts it. Rather like his wooden arm trick on here :whistling:


----------



## Fatstuff

luther1 said:


> is she likely to approve a friend request from someone she doesn't know?
> 
> Oh,hang on,she was daft enough to goout with you in the first place......


well the email is my initials and year of birth so hopefully shell be smart enough to work out its me


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> He's stuck a picture of somebody with a good body up on the profile so she accepts it. Rather like his wooden arm trick on here :whistling:


And now I know why he ask me for a photo this morning! :lol:


----------



## Fatstuff

hya hya hya hya v funny

strokers


----------



## luther1

R0BR0ID said:


> And now I know why he ask me for a photo this morning! :lol:


Did he want a picture of an arm with no tricep?


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> Did he want a picture of an arm with no tricep?


My triceps are all good, they aint a blubbering mass of mess that's for sure, I'll update a new 'tricep' avi just for you Dad


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BR0ID said:


> My triceps are all good, they aint a blubbering mass of mess that's for sure, I'll update a new 'tricep' avi just for you Dad


The only blubbering mess on this page is loofs avi to be fair. You got any update pics loof? Not expecting to be able to tell the difference obviously but indulge my curiosity a little will you?


----------



## expletive

Ginger Ben said:


> The only blubbering mess on this page is loofs avi to be fair. You got any update pics loof? Not expecting to be able to tell the difference obviously but indulge my curiosity a little will you?


To be fair he's not blubbery.

Skinny as feck.... But not blubbery


----------



## luther1

That pic is old,before I started back training. I'll sort out a new one for you all to perv over


----------



## TELBOR

expletive said:


> To be fair he's not blubbery.
> 
> Skinny as feck.... But not blubbery


Google Skinnyfat - You'll get his AVI


----------



## luther1

expletive said:


> To be fair he's not blubbery.
> 
> Skinny as feck.... But not blubbery


Fcuk me,another beadle arm. Are you lobes's brother?


----------



## expletive

No mate just what you can achieve in a good cycle. Not that you know that.


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> Fcuk me,another beadle arm. Are you lobes's brother?


Oi, that man right there has grown from his gear use!

Suppose you do if its real :lol:

And he trains too


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> That pic is old,before I started back training. I'll sort out a new one for you all to perv over


Once you've learned photoshop


----------



## Ginger Ben

sit rep - rib feeling better, good news. No gym until saturday, bad news but probably for the best.

food today -

Power shake (3 scoops Proetin, 2 scoops MP oats, 2 tbls PB)

3 eggs with 120g salmon fillet (mrs ate rest of eggs, she'll pay for that later! :blowme: )

2 scoop shake

300g minced beef chilli with kidney beans and veg

Beetroot Juice!


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> sit rep - rib feeling better, good news. No gym until saturday, bad news but probably for the best.
> 
> food today -
> 
> Power shake (3 scoops Proetin, 2 scoops MP oats, 2 tbls PB)
> 
> 3 eggs with 120g salmon fillet (mrs ate rest of eggs, she'll pay for that later! :blowme: )
> 
> 2 scoop shake
> 
> 300g minced beef chilli with kidney beans and veg
> 
> Beetroot Juice!


Pmsl! The avi just made me LOL in a Tesco :lol: :lol:

Good work on the beetroot juice Ben


----------



## Breda

Did you have an efit made up of your potential son Ben... Poor kid!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> Did you have an efit made up of your potential son Ben... Poor kid!!


haha, he'll only get bullied once until his 17stone ripped to shreds dad turns up and starts dishing out free cans of whoop ass to the other kids and their dads if they want a shoeing too :lol: :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Breda said:


> Did you have an efit made up of your potential son Ben... Poor kid!!


The eyes did me, poor thing :lol:

Bet he has a wheel chair sticker in his car and a jesus fish on the back


----------



## luther1

Pmsl,that is so funny


----------



## luther1

I never knew you had a better looking brother Benjy


----------



## Fatstuff

that avi really puts me off u ben


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> that avi really puts me off u ben


Ahh don't be like that, I can't help the way I look. It's an old school photo from the late 80's, not a good time for me......


----------



## Fatstuff

U old fcuker, u in your 30's?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> U old fcuker, u in your 30's?


34 in November


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> 34 in November


28 in November


----------



## Fatstuff

Fcukin old Cnut!!! I honestly thought u were my age!! I used to think rob was 14, bredas around my age I think (fcuk knows, them ******* don't age) biglbs is 50-60 , loofers 50, mb is 30? Have I missed anyone


----------



## luther1

Fatstuff said:


> Fcukin old Cnut!!! I honestly thought u were my age!! I used to think rob was 14, bredas around my age I think (fcuk knows, them ******* don't age) biglbs is 50-60 , loofers 50, mb is 30? Have I missed anyone


Rob is 14


----------



## expletive

40 in a few weeks


----------



## TELBOR

Fatstuff said:


> Fcukin old Cnut!!! I honestly thought u were my age!! I used to think rob was 14, bredas around my age I think (fcuk knows, them ******* don't age) biglbs is 50-60 , loofers 50, mb is 30? Have I missed anyone


Lol! Yes I'm 14 

MB is 24 I think?!

Ben is an old ****, starts TRT soon :lol:

Jamie and Smallkgs are around 45 I'd say......

And Brenda has to be 27


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> Fcukin old Cnut!!! I honestly thought u were my age!! I used to think rob was 14, bredas around my age I think (fcuk knows, them ******* don't age) biglbs is 50-60 , loofers 50, mb is 30? Have I missed anyone


lol, you still in your 20's then youth? Lucky cnut, Since I've been pinning 1g a week I've felt loads better. Think that's my breakeven dose! lol fvck my luck being an old no natty test mofo.


----------



## Breda

I'm 27 chinny, 28 in October


----------



## Ginger Ben

expletive said:


> 40 in a few weeks


40" chest? Dream on Mac! :laugh:


----------



## luther1

I'm 43 and lobes is 48 I think


----------



## expletive

Ginger Ben said:


> 40" chest? Dream on Mac! :laugh:


49 I'll have you know


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> I'm 43 and lobes is 48 I think


Age, not waist size


----------



## Ginger Ben

expletive said:


> 49 I'll have you know


[email protected]! lol. How tall are you X?


----------



## expletive

6ft


----------



## biglbs

Fookin pmsl

48

6'5"

385lbs

will sit on any cntu that pi55 takes!


----------



## Ginger Ben

biglbs said:


> Fookin pmsl
> 
> 48
> 
> 6'5"
> 
> * 385lbs*
> 
> will sit on any cntu that pi55 takes!


Fvck off! :laugh:


----------



## TELBOR

biglbs said:


> Fookin pmsl
> 
> 48
> 
> 6'5"
> 
> 385lbs
> 
> will sit on any cntu that pi55 takes!


Now remove the range rover from the stats  :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BR0ID said:


> Now remove the range rover from the stats  :lol:


THat's his weight and height when standing on the spare wheel!


----------



## biglbs

Nah that is for real!

Do you not remember i was biglbs385?


----------



## Ginger Ben

biglbs said:


> Nah that is for real!
> 
> Do you not remember i was biglbs385?


Well you're an absolute fvcking unit then! Pics or.......you know the rest


----------



## luther1

biglbs said:


> Nah that is for real!
> 
> Do you not remember i was biglbs385?


We should do,you only joined last week you fat cnut


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Well you're an absolute fvcking unit then! Pics or.......you know the rest


X2 and the ..... Mean BS if you wasn't sure Grandad


----------



## Breda

luther1 said:


> We should do,you only joined last week you fat cnut


The heavy cnut thought i could change his name.... Stupid cnut


----------



## TELBOR

Breda said:


> The heavy cnut thought i could change his name.... Stupid cnut


Ignore my PM then :whistling:


----------



## biglbs

:lol: got ya


----------



## luther1

biglbs said:


> Fookin pmsl
> 
> 48
> 
> 6'5"
> 
> 385lbs
> 
> will sit on any cntu that pi55 takes!


If we all take the pi55 you could sit on us all at once


----------



## Breda

luther1 said:


> If we all take the pi55 you could sit on us all at once


But if he likes us he'll let us all sit around him and keep warm.. the cnut will act as a wind break :lol:


----------



## biglbs

You guys seem to be upset about something?

What is it?

My aftershave?


----------



## luther1

biglbs said:


> You guys seem to be upset about something?
> 
> What is it?
> 
> My aftershave?


You should have been around when Flinty used to get ten pages of 5hit! Bless him


----------



## Breda

biglbs said:


> You guys seem to be upset about something?
> 
> What is it?
> 
> My aftershave?


A few posts of abuse is nothing mate... Flinty had it hard in his journal when he fcuked off and left it unlocked... we've all had a page or 2 of abuse here and there

Ben - Ginger

Rob - Skinny & weak and Flintys Bitch... well his ex now

Fatstuff - massive chin

Luther - No gains, no pussy gettin cnut

Uriel - Ugly cripple banger

Flinty - fat cnut

Those are the main topics of abuse lobes


----------



## biglbs

I would'nt mind but i have used you guys to motivate myself back into training and it has worked,it has been a real pleasure and a laugh,kept me sane,i hope i have been able to help you in some small way back.


----------



## luther1

Breda said:


> A few posts of abuse is nothing mate... Flinty had it hard in his journal when he fcuked off and left it unlocked... we've all had a page or 2 of abuse here and there
> 
> Ben - Ginger
> 
> Rob - Skinny & weak and Flintys Bitch... well his ex now
> 
> Fatstuff - massive chin
> 
> Luther - No gains, no pussy gettin cnut
> 
> Uriel - Ugly cripple banger
> 
> Flinty - fat cnut
> 
> Those are the main topics of abuse lobes


Breda - Paisty and a pie eating cnut


----------



## luther1

biglbs said:


> I would'nt mind but i have used you guys to motivate myself back into training and it has worked,it has been a real pleasure and a laugh,kept me sane,i hope i have been able to help you in some small way back.


Yeah,you put us off cheat days


----------



## biglbs

luther1 said:


> Yeah,you put us off cheat days


I tell you what,get down to southend and let us have a" lift off" in about 3 months time it will be fun guys,i will supply the cakes and pies for Breda and tarts for you lot!(Breda can get his own it seems)


----------



## Uk_mb

biglbs said:


> I tell you what,get down to southend and let us have a" lift off" in about 3 months time it will be fun guys,i will supply the cakes and pies for Breda and tarts for you lot!(Breda can get his own it seems)


As long as you're not there


----------



## Breda

biglbs said:


> I would'nt mind but i have used you guys to motivate myself back into training and it has worked,it has been a real pleasure and a laugh,kept me sane,i hope i have been able to help you in some small way back.


Man we here for all seasons, motivation, kick up the aris, laughter and to mock... thats how we get down and yes you have helped me with my knee niggle


----------



## Breda

luther1 said:


> Breda - Paisty and a pie eating cnut


Precisely


----------



## Breda

biglbs said:


> I tell you what,get down to southend and let us have a" lift off" in about 3 months time it will be fun guys,i will supply the cakes and pies for Breda and tarts for you lot!(Breda can get his own it seems)


I would appreciate it if you could provide me a tart or two as well please

Luther on the other hand will need all the help he can get the cheesy chat up line havin cnut


----------



## luther1

Breda said:


> I would appreciate it if you could provide me a tart or two as well please
> 
> Luther on the other hand will need all the help he can get the cheesy chat up line havin cnut


Back in the day when i was a unit,those lines worked!


----------



## Breda

luther1 said:


> Back in the day when i was a unit,those lines worked!


Back in the day women were surpressed so any sod with a compliment would get some pussy

Then they were liberated so any sod who showed an interest would get pussy

Wish i was around in them times


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> Back in the day when i was a cnut,those lines worked!


Should still work now then.....


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Should still work now then.....


PMSL


----------



## biglbs

<<<<<<<Right then ,i know what the probs is it's not my weight!


----------



## Breda

Progress.... Bask.... Marvell... Need to be a lot bigger especially legs


----------



## expletive

Breda said:


> Progress.... Bask.... Marvell... Need to be a lot bigger especially legs


Lookin good though mate, hard work pays off

Could have flushed first though LOL


----------



## expletive

luther1 said:


> Back in the day when i was a unit,those lines worked!


A unit of what?


----------



## TELBOR

expletive said:


> A unit of what?


EVOO


----------



## biglbs

R0BR0ID said:


> EVOO


I swear your arm has shrunk in the avi now--shat amazing--reppage is improving though!


----------



## biglbs

Breda said:


> Progress.... Bask.... Marvell... Need to be a lot bigger especially legs


Cnutage rep for your knee,fecker!


----------



## biglbs

Ginger Ben said:


> Should still work now then.....


Reps for thread space!!!!!


----------



## biglbs

expletive said:


> Lookin good though mate, hard work pays off
> 
> Could have flushed first though LOL


dirty ones for you reeeep


----------



## biglbs

luther1 said:


> If we all take the pi55 you could sit on us all at once


Can't leave a **** out i suppose


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> Progress.... Bask.... Marvell... Need to be a lot bigger especially legs


You look good mate. Good mass on

chest and delts. Also some abs poking through there!


----------



## Ginger Ben

biglbs said:


> Reps for thread space!!!!!


Thanks yoda


----------



## TELBOR

Breda said:


> Progress.... Bask.... Marvell... Need to be a lot bigger especially legs


Awesome mate, arms and delts looking really well!


----------



## Breda

I don't want to know what looks well... What doesn't look well? Honest opinions


----------



## biglbs

Breda said:


> I don't want to know what looks well... What doesn't look well? Honest opinions


Knees look sh1t


----------



## biglbs

Calves mate,sort your knee and then hit legs hard you will be all good!


----------



## Breda

biglbs:2954573 said:


> Calves mate,sort your knee and then hit legs hard you will be all good!


Calves will always b sh!t mate, I've come to terms with that but belive it or not my legs have improved greatly would definitely say they are my weakest area tho


----------



## TELBOR

Breda said:


> I don't want to know what looks well... What doesn't look well? Honest opinions


Wheels, Chest (like me) and Traps!

How's that, don't cry :lol:

Lat spread next!


----------



## biglbs

You do not strike me as a man to give up--you're young mate,a buddy of mine kept doing calves for ten years three times per week,he got what he wanted,it's not impossible,my mate was black as black could be and everyone used to say that was his calves destiny,utter crepe!Oh and he was 30 when he started hitting them too!


----------



## Breda

R0BR0ID:2954619 said:


> Wheels, Chest (like me) and Traps!
> 
> How's that, don't cry :lol:
> 
> Lat spread next!


Wheels I agree

Chest I'll have to disagree

Traps could be higher

I'll give an ass spread how about that


----------



## TELBOR

Breda said:


> Wheels I agree
> 
> Chest I'll have to disagree
> 
> Traps could be higher
> 
> I'll give an ass spread how about that


Good critics aren't we 

Ass spread will do nicely! :lol:


----------



## luther1

expletive said:


> Lookin good though mate, hard work pays off
> 
> *Could have flushed first though* LOL


Its not a big brown turd,its Breda you cnut


----------



## expletive

Breda said:


> I don't want to know what looks well... What doesn't look well? Honest opinions


In my humble opinion

Calves, but they'll come

Quads don't look too bad, chunky but need more sweep and size on lower quad

Forearms need work

Traps need to be thicker

You've always had a good chest

Rest is looking solid

How does the back look


----------



## TELBOR

expletive said:


> You've always had a good chest


Just making me feel bad now


----------



## luther1

Its always awkward taking a pic of yourself and trying to get good lats,delts and shoulders. Good lats in your avi,arms look good,chest reasonably good compared to mine and can't see your lats. Get the bloke you just sucked off to take a pic next time. Looking good though bro


----------



## Breda

biglbs:2954621 said:


> You do not strike me as a man to give up--you're young mate,a buddy of mine kept doing calves for ten years three times per week,he got what he wanted,it's not impossible,my mate was black as black could be and everyone used to say that was his calves destiny,utter crepe!Oh and he was 30 when he started hitting them too!


I'm not 1 to give up bro but I'll be honest I haven't trained my calves for months because I wasn't gettin growth but I think I'll start trainin them again



expletive:2954697 said:


> In my humble opinion
> 
> Calves, but they'll come
> 
> Quads don't look too bad, chunky but need more sweep and size on lower quad
> 
> Forearms need work
> 
> Traps need to be thicker
> 
> You've always had a good chest
> 
> Rest is looking solid
> 
> How does the back look


Agree with you bud

Can't see my back so no clue but its good to get constructive criticism


----------



## luther1

I've just wasted another G of E in my jacksy.

Serious question time. Later on in the year,i've got to have maxillofacial surgery to correct my underbite.I have train tracks on at the moment to realign my teeth. Basically,they slice off your whole top jaw and move it forward up to 10mm,then screw it back on. I can't even eat soft food for weeks and when i can,no chewing for months. So,shakes it is then. However,if i have a fortnight off from the gym and live on shakes,do you think decent weight is sustainable? It can only be like going on holiday for a fortnight and not traininhg and eating properly can't it?


----------



## Breda

luther1:2954733 said:


> Its always awkward taking a pic of yourself and trying to get good lats,delts and shoulders. Good lats in your avi,arms look good,chest reasonably good compared to mine and can't see your lats. Get the bloke you just sucked off to take a pic next time. Looking good though bro


My traps are better than the picture shows but still could be improved but i didn't want it to b the perfect picture... Just giving you guys an idea of where I'm at so you could critique me. And I just got midges off by the office slut

Thanks J


----------



## expletive

luther1 said:


> I've just wated another G of E in my jacksy.
> 
> Serious question time. Later on in the year,i've got to have maxillofacial surgery to correct my underbite.I have train tracks on at the moment to realign my teeth. Basically,they slice off your whole top jaw and move it forward up to 10mm,then screw it back on. I can't even eat soft food for weeks and when i can,no chewing for months. So,shakes it is then. However,if i have a fortnight off from the gym and live on shakes,do you think decent weight is sustainable? It can only be like going on holiday for a fortnight and not traininhg and eating properly can't it?


Mate if you lose anymore weight you'll be invisible.

Or madonna will try to adopt you.

Seriously you'll be fine. 2 weeks is f'all if you do lose any you'll get it back in no time


----------



## Breda

2 weeks is minor don't worry you buck toothed, Mr ed lookin cnut


----------



## biglbs

You and me both!

Your knee will hit the subconcious too,you just seem not to want anything leg related when a knee hurts,it's normal behaviour,well nearly anyhow!

You=anyone!


----------



## biglbs

. However,if i have a fortnight off from the gym and live on shakes,do you think decent weight is sustainable? It can only be like going on holiday for a fortnight and not traininhg and eating properly can't it?


----------



## Breda

biglbs:2954790 said:


> You and me both!
> 
> Your knee will hit the subconcious too,you just seem not to want anything leg related when a knee hurts,it's normal behaviour,well nearly anyhow!
> 
> You=anyone!


I enjoy leg training mate even with my knee pain I just look for ways to work around it but my calves are just cnuts


----------



## expletive

Breda said:


> I enjoy leg training mate even with my knee pain I just look for ways to work around it but my calves are just cnuts


High reps mate, you have to hit them harder than any other muscle.

This is due to the fact they get used all day everyday supporting your weight.

I agree they are cnuts


----------



## Breda

expletive:2954818 said:


> High reps mate, you have to hit them harder than any other muscle.
> 
> This is due to the fact they get used all day everyday supporting your weight.
> 
> I agree they are cnuts


Tbh my last session I didn't bother countin my reps I just went for tut for as many reps as possible and I will follow that for the forseeable future as it was quite enjoyable evrn tho weight had to be lowered


----------



## biglbs

Breda said:


> I enjoy leg training mate even with my knee pain I just look for ways to work around it but my calves are just cnuts


As EXPLOSIVES says high reps then pyramid them out of sight!

Do front calf raises too--so important as they put upto a couple of ins on leg and thicken appearence of shin.

3 times per week heavy at start and end of week light in mid week


----------



## Ginger Ben

I am a watery bloated mess. That is all.

Adex dose increasing to 1mg a day


----------



## Breda

Pics or bs


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> I am a watery bloated mess. That is all.
> 
> Adex dose increasing to 1mg a day


16st 3lb. 2st of which is water. what a hot water bottle looking cnut you are


----------



## luther1

Watery bloated mess equates to a crap diet hahahahah


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> Watery bloated mess equates to a crap diet hahahahah


Actually it's a sign my gear is real and my AI dose just needs adjustment. I wouldn't expect you to know much about this though, gear that works I mean.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Situation normal this morning, shredded 

Must have been a bad night!


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Situation normal this morning, shredded
> 
> Must have been a bad night!


Welcome to my world :lol:

Boulder time!!!


----------



## TELBOR

I KID NOT!

Some guy in FF has just asked someone 'what's this whey stuff?'!!!

He's been training for 5 years :lol:


----------



## flinty90

R0BR0ID said:


> I KID NOT!
> 
> Some guy in FF has just asked someone 'what's this whey stuff?'!!!
> 
> He's been training for 5 years :lol:


Yeah whatever rob. i have told you loads of times what whey is lol...


----------



## biglbs

Ginger Ben said:


> Situation normal this morning, shredded
> 
> Must have been a bad night!


Did your Mrs give you a tap on the head dude?


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> Yeah whatever rob. i have told you loads of times what whey is lol...


You have mate and I still can't get my head around it! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Fatstuff

Tad hungover, Breda - looking large mate, them bkack genetics are serving u well, slow down on the mt2 though, it's v noticeable now


----------



## biglbs

Well i did it a journal "strong fatboy journal!" is up!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> Tad hungover, Breda - looking large mate, them bkack genetics are serving u well, slow down on the mt2 though, it's v noticeable now


Pmsl

Good night stan?


----------



## Fatstuff

Was tbf!!! One of my mates txt me see if i want to go out tonight!! Lol, had to turn him down!!


----------



## Breda

Fatstuff said:


> Tad hungover, Breda - looking large mate, them bkack genetics are serving u well, slow down on the mt2 though, it's v noticeable now


Cheers you fat fcuka plenty of room for improvement...... with my MT2 dosing


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> Was tbf!!! One of my mates txt me see if i want to go out tonight!! Lol, had to turn him down!!


No need to make sh1t up to make us think you have more than one friend stan, we still like you :laugh:


----------



## biglbs

Are they going to chin-eries,or the big chin inn?


----------



## Ginger Ben

biglbs said:


> Are they going to chin-eries,or the big chin inn?


lol, The Red Chin I think, they do an all you can eat chinnery on a Thursday :lol:


----------



## biglbs

I saw him in chins-r-us the other day havin a chin wag------Jimmy Hill!


----------



## TELBOR

You know if stan had an over sized c0ck it'd never get mentioned 

We could do with a chin update though :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

You don't need to censor cock mate, cock, cock, cock, cock. see :laugh:


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> You don't need to censor cock mate, cock, cock, cock, cock. see :laugh:


I'll sensor what I like you ****


----------



## Breda

I'm bet the big chinned cnut thinks chin ups are to be done with his face... the cnut finds the nearest flat surface, plants that monstosity of a mush on it and open and closes his mouth for reps and sets


----------



## Breda

The cnut could bring out his own chin work out dvd


----------



## expletive

Does he do leg raises by hooking his chin over a chin up bar?


----------



## Breda

when he does dips he dips his chin into a bucket of kfc


----------



## TELBOR

His warm up for chin exercises is deep throat


----------



## flinty90

His chin is used to plough the field at the back of our house. comes in hAndy when its snowed to clear the drive. (in one fcukin go) his chin is used by tony hawks as a f ukin half pipe .


----------



## Breda

when the cnut is flexing in the mirror he does gurning


----------



## Breda

When he eats he eats standing otherwise he'd keep smacking his chin against the table


----------



## biglbs

We still chin waggin?chin up fatts it may not happen---or perhaps it did,jaw dropping!


----------



## luther1

If I ever see him,I'm going to chin the cnut


----------



## Breda

Well you've got a lot of chin to aim at mate


----------



## Ginger Ben

Lol, should have put this all in his journal but to be fair nobody would have seen it


----------



## Mr_Morocco

pmsl


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol, should have put this all in his journal but to be fair nobody would have seen it


Everybody can see his chin in a 5 mile radius


----------



## biglbs

Chin nuts never thought of his journel!

Chin,chinnery,chin chinery,chin,chin,charoo!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> Everybody can see his chin in a 5 mile radius


They project films on it outdoors in the park


----------



## luther1

He grew a chin strap beard,people thought it was a hairy skipping rope


----------



## Breda

his chin is so big its became a tourist attraction in the midlands


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> They project films on it outdoors in the park


The call it a chinema


----------



## TELBOR

Poor sod gets £17 a week disability allowance for his chin :lol:


----------



## Fatstuff

bunch of cnuts LOL, made me smile though


----------



## flinty90

Fatstuff said:


> bunch of cnuts LOL, made me smile though


dont smile whilst at side of

the road mate if your chin moves you could write a fkukin bus off lol


----------



## Breda

flinty90 said:


> dont smile whilst at side of
> 
> the road mate if your chin moves you could write a fkukin bus off lol


Or at the very least create a massive pot hole


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> dont smile whilst at side of
> 
> the road mate if your chin moves you could write a fkukin bus off lol


He's did it !! Caused that bus crash in Belgium his chins that BIG


----------



## Breda

This journal hasn't seen its owner for a while the cnut must have went out during daylight and burnt to a crisp


----------



## TELBOR

Breda said:


> This journal hasn't seen its owner for a while the cnut must have went out during daylight and burnt to a crisp


Either that or he's moving house


----------



## Breda

R0BR0ID said:


> Either that or he's moving house


That would be the simple answer but i would rather belive his pale freckeld skin exploded in the sun light


----------



## TELBOR

Breda said:


> That would be the simple answer but i would rather belive his pale freckeld skin exploded in the sun light


So would I 

So we'll roll with that!

May he R.I.P


----------



## LunaticSamurai

R0BR0ID said:


> So would I
> 
> So we'll roll with that!
> 
> May he R.I.P


 :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Cnuts I have been very busy packing my life into boxes ad now a van. Am on my way to Amazingstoke!

Will have to do two trips but should be done by the end of the day.

Oxys haven't given me crippling back pumps yet which is nice too!

Gym monday or maybe tomorrow if I can be ar5ed. What I do know is I am raping Fleet services KFC in about 45 mins


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Gym today after being lazy, shoulders and bi's. Still got f*cking PIP from mondays injection, also got a cold, test flu?

meant to be playing football sunday and next injection mon/tue.


----------



## biglbs

I thought you had seen my pics and been taken ill Ben!


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> Cnuts I have been very busy packing my life into boxes ad now a van. Am on my way to Amazingstoke!
> 
> Will have to do two trips but should be done by the end of the day.
> 
> Oxys haven't given me crippling back pumps yet which is nice too!
> 
> Gym monday or maybe tomorrow if I can be ar5ed. What I do know is I am raping Fleet services KFC in about 45 mins


You could pack your life into your car glove box you cnut


----------



## biglbs

luther1 said:


> You could pack your life into your car glove box you cnut


That's what he has been doing and why his back does not ache!


----------



## luther1

I wonder if the pikey cnut has found a field to park his caravan in yet?


----------



## biglbs

I heard on the radio that they asked him to move from the side of the motorway, as the sun came out and the reflection was so bad off him --people crashed!


----------



## TELBOR

Mr_Morocco said:


> Gym today after being lazy, shoulders and bi's. Still got f*cking PIP from mondays injection, also got a cold, test flu?
> 
> meant to be playing football sunday and next injection mon/tue.


Still giving you some bother then?!

A cold!! MTFU 

Fcuk football off, that's a form of cardio, and we aren't fans of it! Love football, but BB is your life now :lol:


----------



## Breda

R0BR0ID said:


> Still giving you some bother then?!
> 
> A cold!! MTFU
> 
> Fcuk football off, that's a form of cardio, and we aren't fans of it! Love football, but BB is your life now :lol:


i played fottie on tuesday after a leg session i was fcuked but i will do the same next week

Afghan you can't even handle the pip so just make your excuses and sit your ass down at home


----------



## Breda

I just saw a ginger and a bird kickin a can... is that you Ben?


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Breda said:


> i played fottie on tuesday after a leg session i was fcuked but i will do the same next week
> 
> Afghan you can't even handle the pip so just make your excuses and sit your ass down at home


I play in a league every sunday mate, im the captain so cant be pulling out. PIP has calmed down abit now so should be ok by sunday i reckon. Did a wicked shoulder and bi session already feeling some strength gain probably from the tbol


----------



## Breda

Mr_Morocco said:


> I play in a league every sunday mate, im the captain so cant be pulling out. PIP has calmed down abit now so should be ok by sunday i reckon. Did a wicked shoulder and bi session already feeling some strength gain probably from the tbol


I was joking mate dont pull out just run it off you'll be fine.

Any weight gains yet mate glad to hear strenght is going up as well. wait till week 4/5 you'll be in full swing by then


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Breda said:


> I was joking mate dont pull out just run it off you'll be fine.
> 
> Any weight gains yet mate glad to hear strenght is going up as well. wait till week 4/5 you'll be in full swing by then


Ill be weighing myself every monday at gym, 1st day of cycle was 14.8, diet aint been the best though heading to asda inabit to stock up.

Any ideas on good snack food? I cant b ****d cooking full on meals all the time want something good protein wise to snack on


----------



## TELBOR

Mr_Morocco said:


> Ill be weighing myself every monday at gym, 1st day of cycle was 14.8, diet aint been the best though heading to asda inabit to stock up.
> 
> Any ideas on good snack food? I cant b ****d cooking full on meals all the time want something good protein wise to snack on


Beef jerky and nuts


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> I just saw a ginger and a bird kickin a can... is that you Ben?


Was it special brew? That was me


----------



## biglbs

Ginger Ben said:


> Was it special brew? That was me


Nah ginger ale!


----------



## Ginger Ben

biglbs said:


> Nah ginger ale!


Pmsl

Badumtisss


----------



## biglbs

Ginger Ben said:


> Pmsl
> 
> Badumtisss


Or pale ale!?!?


----------



## Ginger Ben

And we are in! Fuk doing that again foe a while but I expect we will be in a year or so! 

Shall be employing movers next time though!

Pizza, beer, shower, bed, kip. In that order.

Catch you all soon! X


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> And we are in! Fuk doing that again foe a while but I expect we will be in a year or so!
> 
> Shall be employing movers next time though!
> 
> Pizza, beer, shower, bed, kip. In that order.
> 
> Catch you all soon! X


Enjoy


----------



## biglbs

Ginger Ben said:


> And we are in! Fuk doing that again foe a while but I expect we will be in a year or so!
> 
> Shall be employing movers next time though!
> 
> Pizza, beer, shower, bed, kip. In that order.
> 
> Catch you all soon! X


Flinty managed a shag!


----------



## Uk_mb




----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> Flinty managed a shag!


Yes but im awesome mate lol


----------



## biglbs

Morning fellow feckers!


----------



## Uk_mb

I think they are all still in bed mate ... Together. Benders.

Breda let me out early so I'm up


----------



## Ginger Ben

Pile of hairy sh1t.

First session in new gym today all going well just chucking the 50's up for my third set of inc bench and TWANG fuking muscle I pulled last week goes again! Is now iced with a bag or frozen spinach! Week off I fear! Cnut!!!


----------



## Breda

U dickhead what did I tell you about injuring yourself

So how long you guna be out for?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> U dickhead what did I tell you about injuring yourself
> 
> So how long you guna be out for?


Don't know mate. Will rest a week and go from there. So fuking annoying as was raring to go and was ha ing a good session until then! Will build it back up gently for a few sessions and go from there.

Had just started Oxys too and all was good. Will stop them now as no point whilst on a rest.


----------



## Breda

I'm gutted for you mate... You fcukin plonker


----------



## biglbs

Bad one mate,fecker that,hope it heals ok and soon!:sad:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Thanks lads. One of those things I guess. feels loads better now but suspect that's pain killers! Lol.

Will use time to do some cardio and some legs. Should be able to do leg extensions and ham curls without causing any issues.


----------



## Breda

How you settlein in in the new home bro


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> How you settlein in in the new home bro


Good thanks mate. Lived there before as was my Mrs place before we got together. Has been rented out for last few years while we were in London. So it's all familiar.


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Anyone about? About to do my 2nd injection just wondering shall i do it in the same quad rather than open up another site and get that sh!t PIP again?

Off to smash legs in next half hour so quick replys brothers


----------



## Breda

Mr_Morocco said:


> Anyone about? About to do my 2nd injection just wondering shall i do it in the same quad rather than open up another site and get that sh!t PIP again?
> 
> Off to smash legs in next half hour so quick replys brothers


Go for the other quad mate, pip will get less and less the more you jab bro

Always rotate


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Breda said:


> Go for the other quad mate, pip will get less and less the more you jab bro
> 
> Always rotate


Wont i get 0 PIP this time though if i use same quad? Ill have that 5-6 day PIP again if i use the other it really p!ssed me off last time lol


----------



## Fatstuff

Mr_Morocco said:


> Wont i get 0 PIP this time though if i use same quad? Ill have that 5-6 day PIP again if i use the other it really p!ssed me off last time lol


get it jabbed mate, open up the 2 sites, get it done ur pip will be no longer than a day after that


----------



## Mr_Morocco

ayt cheers for quick replies, off to do it now


----------



## TELBOR

You've heard them, JAB ya ****!

Pecs and Bi's


----------



## Fatstuff

R0BR0ID said:


> You've heard them, JAB ya ****!
> 
> Pecs and Bi's


i am going to do pecs soon, need my balls to grow a bit first lol


----------



## Breda

I really wanted to do pecs with my last jab but i bottled it... i kept thinking the gear will go straight into my heart or lungs


----------



## TELBOR

Fatstuff said:


> i am going to do pecs soon, need my balls to grow a bit first lol


Simple mate, give it a crack.

I'll be jabbing mine tomorrow


----------



## TELBOR

Breda said:


> I really wanted to do pecs with my last jab but i bottled it... i kept thinking the gear will go straight into my heart or lungs


Inner pec at a 30 degree angle (ish) with an orange, pure muscle is all it will hit mate.

Do it!

Then smash your chest up!!


----------



## Breda

R0BR0ID said:


> Inner pec at a 30 degree angle (ish) with an orange, pure muscle is all it will hit mate.
> 
> Do it!
> 
> Then smash your chest up!!


MIght do it on thursday with a blue as thats all i've got, was propa nervous with my last jab for some reason... my hand was shaking all over the gaf


----------



## TELBOR

Breda said:


> MIght do it on thursday with a blue as thats all i've got, was propa nervous with my last jab for some reason... my hand was shaking all over the gaf


Worth a try mate!

I've had that, weird as I've done a fair few now !!

What are we like


----------



## Ginger Ben

Christ if Rob can find meat on that chest the rest of us shouldn't be worried! Pmsl


----------



## biglbs

R0BR0ID said:


> Worth a try mate!
> 
> I've had that, weird as I've done a fair few now !!
> 
> What are we like


You started another thread yet?lol


----------



## Breda

Ginger [URL=Ben:2968497]Ben:2968497[/URL] said:


> Christ if Rob can find meat on that chest the rest of us shouldn't be worried! Pmsl


The pigeon chested cnut would jab his sternum without hesitation tho


----------



## TELBOR

Breda said:


> The pigeon chested cnut would jab his sternum without hesitation tho


Yes yes, its my weak point! I did point that out on my 98th journal last night.....

But you lot need to MTFU and pin else where


----------



## luther1

Don't say its your week point,like you only have the one,you cnut


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> Don't say its your week point,like you only have the one,you cnut


Its true you old fart 

My next blast I shall keep quiet about, well, some will know pmsl!


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Jabbed 600mg done, smashed legs so hopefully less PIP than last time. Time to relax and get the cals in before chest & tri's tonight


----------



## TELBOR

Mr_Morocco said:


> Jabbed 600mg done, smashed legs so hopefully less PIP than last time. Time to relax and get the cals in before chest & tri's tonight


'Kin hell!

Legs smashed then chest and tri's!!

No fatigue at all??


----------



## Breda

R0BR0ID said:


> 'Kin hell!
> 
> Legs smashed then chest and tri's!!
> 
> No fatigue at all??


When he said smashed he means massaged with warm oil and a nice hot bath

Afghan.. (Mr Morocco sounds too gay for me) stop worryin about a little pip you'll be fine mate and you get used to it, it's no worse than doms


----------



## TELBOR

Breda said:


> When he said smashed he means massaged with warm oil and a nice hot bath
> 
> Afghan.. (Mr Morocco sounds too gay for me) stop worryin about a little pip you'll be fine mate and you get used to it, it's no worse than doms


Ah, thought so :lol:

Smashed is when you go for a sh1t and it hurts before you even push 

And I agree, Mr Morocco sounds like we're announcing a beauty pageant judge or something!!


----------



## Breda

R0BR0ID said:


> Ah, thought so :lol:
> 
> Smashed is when you go for a sh1t and it hurts before you even push
> 
> And I agree, Mr Morocco sounds like we're announcing a beauty pageant judge or something!!


Sounds like a name a gay contestant would have in a dating show

e


----------



## TELBOR

Breda said:


> Sounds like a name a gay contestant would have in a dating show
> 
> e


Defo! On Take me out or something 

'Evening ladies, my name is Mr Morocco and I'm from Birmingham!'

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Lol you pr!cks, i changed the name because people thought i was actually from Afghanistan.

Legs are killing yea trying to build up my squats atm cos ive never really done em, did 120kg today quite easily and 300kg on the leg press (my fav exercise), just having a black cofee now before i go do chest n tri's.

Just need to work on my deadlifts now cos i dont really do em either


----------



## TELBOR

Mr_Morocco said:


> Lol you pr!cks, i changed the name because people thought i was actually from Afghanistan.
> 
> Legs are killing yea trying to build up my squats atm cos ive never really done em, did 120kg today quite easily and 300kg on the leg press (my fav exercise), just having a black cofee now before i go do chest n tri's.
> 
> Just need to work on my deadlifts now cos i dont really do em either


Are you from Morocco then?! :lol:

Good work on the legs mate :thumb:


----------



## Breda

Yea he's a Moroccan

I haven't done deads for a while can't be assed and I find partials just as effective for my back


----------



## TELBOR

Breda said:


> Yea he's a Moroccan
> 
> I haven't done deads for a while can't be assed and I find partials just as effective for my back


I'll give them a bash 1 out of 4 back sessions, preferring T Bar Rows over anything really.


----------



## Breda

I love T bar rows but the gym I'm in at the minute is my work gym and I already Fcuked up one of the skirting corners so I've been banned from doin em :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Breda said:


> I love T bar rows but the gym I'm in at the minute is my work gym and I already Fcuked up one of the skirting corners so I've been banned from doin em :lol:


Haha! Tell them the wood is sh1t :lol:

Wedge it in against a rack or a bench.....?


----------



## expletive

Rack lifts from knee height every session for me


----------



## Milky

R0BR0ID said:


> I'll give them a bash 1 out of 4 back sessions, preferring T Bar Rows over anything really.


Up to 120 kgs on these mate.


----------



## Fatstuff

Try giving single arm t bar rows a go just to mix it up once in a while


----------



## TELBOR

Milky said:


> Up to 120 kgs on these mate.


X2 only for a few though 

Roll on the tren !!!


----------



## biglbs

High rack pulls with reverse grip bent over bb low rows...


----------



## Ginger Ben

So none of you weak cnuts actually deadlift then?? It's like the WI in here. Can't wait to get back training ad man this up a bit more 

Sit rep is rib is fuked and hurts like hell. Can't even roll over in bed without being in agony. Not good! It's goig to set me back at least a week if not two. I'll be as weak as you lot by the time I'm back in the gym!


----------



## Ginger Ben

So new plan given I can't lift properly for a couple of weeks is as follows.

Cut, cut, cut! Pinned a gram of t400 this morning and am going to start fasted morning cardio to keep myself in the gym and do something positive with my time rather than wallowing in self pity feeling sh1tty.

Worth chucking some clen in to the mix pre cardio?


----------



## Breda

clen?

why not.. not like you will be puttin any muscle on for a few weeks so may as welll drop as much fat as poss


----------



## Mr_Morocco

clen+t3 2 days on 2 days off, great fat loss


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> clen?
> 
> why not.. not like you will be puttin any muscle on for a few weeks so may as welll drop as much fat as poss


Yeah or eph. May as well do something and try to shed some fat while my cals are low and I've got nothing else to do. Plus will keep me in the routine of going to the gym which mentally will help me as otherwise I'll just stop which I really don't want to do!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Mr_Morocco said:


> clen+t3 2 days on 2 days off, great fat loss


Yeah? You tried it afghan? What dose did you use of each?


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Ginger Ben said:


> Yeah? You tried it afghan? What dose did you use of each?


Yea mate few times, start on 40mcg clen 50mcg T3, build it up to 120mcg clen 100mcg T3.


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Double post.


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


> Yeah or eph. May as well do something and try to shed some fat while my cals are low and I've got nothing else to do. Plus will keep me in the routine of going to the gym which mentally will help me as otherwise I'll just stop which I really don't want to do!


Yea mate its terrible being out of the routine because you get comfortable doing nothing, you dont want that

Probably best droppin the test by half to just to maintain what little muscle you have


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> Yea mate its terrible being out of the routine because you get comfortable doing nothing, you dont want that
> 
> Probably best droppin the test by half to just to maintain what little muscle you have


Fuk dropping the dose. Pinned 1g this morning. Got plenty of it and only 5 weeks left on this blast. 

P1ssed off I'm out of the routine. Hoping the cardio will keep me interested. Hoping I can do a bit of legs too, extensions and ham curls should be ok. Will have a go and see.


----------



## Fatstuff

BEN - DNP

That is all!


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Im gonna get on DNP for the last 2 weeks of my cycle i reckon, been reading diggy's journal with interest, he said hes writing a DNP guide aswell should be a good read


----------



## expletive

DNP for me too. I'm too fcuking lazy to do it any other way


----------



## biglbs

Afternoon guys,lovely day in southend! :cool2:


----------



## Breda

Fat cnuts


----------



## expletive

Breda said:


> Fat cnuts


Macuk lookalike


----------



## Mr_Morocco

15 stone dead this morning from 14.8 last week, very happy with that and diet has been mainly clean high carbs and high protein


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> BEN - DNP
> 
> That is all!


How much you selling it for? 

Can't mate I work in an office so cane be a sweaty mess all day. Not a good look! Plus its pure poison which doesn't appeal massively....


----------



## biglbs

Ginger Ben said:


> How much you selling it for?
> 
> Can't mate I work in an office so cane be a sweaty mess all day. Not a good look! Plus its pure poison which doesn't appeal massively....


Kinda makes you wonder about the sports health benefits when you take poison to 'help' the training in some way lol

I do wonder about health problems down the road a bit i have to say or i would be on it for sure! :confused1:


----------



## Ginger Ben

biglbs said:


> Kinda makes you wonder about the sports health benefits when you take poison to 'help' the training in some way lol
> 
> I do wonder about health problems down the road a bit i have to say or i would be on it for sure! :confused1:


It's a funny one alright. Works amazingly but works by stopping one of your body's internal systems functioning properly! Can't be good for you despite what people say, it just can't.

I don't need it anyway. I have a bit of leaning out to do which I can easily achieve with diet and cardio. When back on weights I'm going to still do cardio twice a week as want to get some better shape now.


----------



## Fatstuff

It's only a metabolic poison by definition, it's safer and more effective than these twitchy stimulants that everybody pops like pringles!


----------



## expletive

Fatstuff said:


> It's only a metabolic poison by definition, it's safer and more effective than these twitchy stimulants that everybody pops like pringles!


I like your description reps:thumb:


----------



## TELBOR

Dirty DNP lovers :lol:


----------



## Fatstuff

Lol, it's as annoying as uneducated aas haters though, it's the same kettle of fish as saying I won't take hcg because it's pregnant woman's pi55 lol


----------



## biglbs

R0BR0ID said:


> Dirty DNP lovers :lol:


I don't reckon you gotta worry for about 10 years mate!!! :lol:


----------



## expletive

biglbs said:


> I don't reckon you gotta worry for about 10 years mate!!! :lol:


Don't know about that, knowing Rob he will be on that stuff ASAP, just cos its there, junkie scum


----------



## TELBOR

expletive said:


> Don't know about that, knowing Rob he will be on that stuff ASAP, just cos its there, junkie scum


Pmsl!

You know me mate 

Speaking of junkie scum, I'll have a nice Novo Pen tomorrow :lol:


----------



## expletive

R0BR0ID said:


> Pmsl!
> 
> You know me mate
> 
> Speaking of junkie scum, I'll have a nice Novo Pen tomorrow :lol:


LOL, How are you going to run it Post or Pre?

Ive got someone trying to twist my arm onto it at the moment too LOL


----------



## TELBOR

expletive said:


> LOL, How are you going to run it Post or Pre?
> 
> Ive got someone trying to twist my arm onto it at the moment too LOL


Jebus, you'd hit 20st in no time!!

Pre only, 5iu.

But I'm a walking experiment mate, so I'll try it, see how I am on it.


----------



## Fatstuff

Lol rob, don't do it - otherwise I'll get jealous and start poking mine in me


----------



## expletive

R0BR0ID said:


> Jebus, you'd hit 20st in no time!!


Yes mate but its all fat :lol:


----------



## Fatstuff

Why u going for pre btw rob?


----------



## TELBOR

expletive said:


> Yes mate but its all fat :lol:


Hahaha!

That's the risk, be as anabolic as fcuk or...... Fat as fcuk


----------



## TELBOR

Fatstuff said:


> Why u going for pre btw rob?


Easier to manage mate.

Training at 6.30am has its advantages


----------



## Breda

Fcukin bunch of junkies


----------



## biglbs

R0BR0ID said:


> Easier to manage mate.
> 
> Training at 6.30am has its advantages


How is the eating going now bro?


----------



## expletive

Breda said:


> Fcukin bunch of junkies


Ya jelly or mirin' bro

(or what ever the gay shyte saying is)


----------



## Fatstuff

R0BR0ID said:


> Easier to manage mate.
> 
> Training at 6.30am has its advantages


From everything I have read pre wo is the hardest to manage as it's more likely u will go hypo so need more carbs!


----------



## TELBOR

biglbs said:


> How is the eating going now bro?


About there mate thank you.

I'm mid 8oz rump, 3 chicken breast, 200g pasta with jalepeno's.

So I think I'm back to where I was


----------



## TELBOR

Fatstuff said:


> From everything I have read pre wo is the hardest to manage as it's more likely u will go hypo so need more carbs!


Correct.

By easier to manage is how the jab, training, shakes and eating can fit into my day.


----------



## biglbs

R0BR0ID said:


> About there mate thank you.
> 
> I'm mid 8oz rump, 3 chicken breast, 200g pasta with jalepeno's.
> 
> So I think I'm back to where I was


You just made me cry,,,,,,,,,foood,,,,,foood? :crying:


----------



## TELBOR

biglbs said:


> You just made me cry,,,,,,,,,foood,,,,,foood? :crying:


Ha! Sorry mate.

If it makes you feel better it was washed down with a double shake :thumb:


----------



## biglbs

R0BR0ID said:


> Ha! Sorry mate.
> 
> If it makes you feel better it was washed down with a double shake :thumb:


CNUT FCUKER PIG BOLLAK SH1T CNUT! I had my last 6 oz of chicken by itself at 7.10 now i have water to enjoy mmmm!


----------



## TELBOR

biglbs said:


> CNUT FCUKER PIG BOLLAK SH1T CNUT! I had my last 6 oz of chicken by itself at 7.10 now i have water to enjoy mmmm!


I've got some catching up to do!

Having trained since Saturday so need to fuel for a big one 

I'll have some Greek Honey yog now and another shake before bed.

Makes about 500g of Protein today :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Gypsies are on


----------



## Ginger Ben

Mmmm big plump gyppo knockers  

Trying to stay motivated here. Rib feels better but not great. Agony rolling over in bed but ok doing other stuff. Might have broken one, might be a tear it's hard to tell. Chose sleep over cardio this morning as can't risk making it worse until it's considerably better.

On the plus side test is making me really horny and mrs is willing to oblige at every opportunity so getting plenty of 'cardio!'


----------



## Breda

You been Dr you horny cnut


----------



## Fatstuff

dont even talk to me about horny ben, i have been destroying the life out of my mrs - as a rule of thumb i dont go near ar5eholes ever, stupid high test got me trying to poke my fingers up hers last night lol. I been pulling about 4 times a day as well. This is worse than last cycle, reckon the deca may calm me down at some point? lol


----------



## TELBOR

Fatstuff said:


> dont even talk to me about horny ben, i have been destroying the life out of my mrs - as a rule of thumb i dont go near ar5eholes ever, stupid high test got me trying to poke my fingers up hers last night lol. I been pulling about 4 times a day as well. This is worse than last cycle, reckon the deca may calm me down at some point? lol


Pmsl!

I never get the urge to pull one off...... ??!!

Must be bunk gear :lol:


----------



## luther1

Fatstuff said:


> dont even talk to me about horny ben, i have been destroying the life out of my mrs - as a rule of thumb i dont go near ar5eholes ever, stupid high test got me trying to poke my fingers up hers last night lol. I been pulling about 4 times a day as well. This is worse than last cycle, reckon the deca may calm me down at some point? lol


You don't go near ar5eholes but you hang out with us enough


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> You been Dr you horny cnut


No mate not yet may do if doesn't get better soon. Fuk all they can do though apart from tell me to rest it.



Fatstuff said:


> dont even talk to me about horny ben, i have been destroying the life out of my mrs - as a rule of thumb i dont go near ar5eholes ever, stupid high test got me trying to poke my fingers up hers last night lol. I been pulling about 4 times a day as well. This is worse than last cycle, reckon the deca may calm me down at some point? lol


Haha! I did that recently too! Well my mrs, not yours :whistling: 

I've found the effect is far more pronounced now I'm on 1g. At 800mg it was noticeable but not constant. That extra bit makes a big difference!


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> You don't go near ar5eholes but you hang out with us enough


How's it going NoGains? Any better on the real gear??


----------



## Breda

Fatstuff said:


> dont even talk to me about horny ben, i have been destroying the life out of my mrs - as a rule of thumb i dont go near ar5eholes ever, stupid high test got me trying to poke my fingers up hers last night lol. I been pulling about 4 times a day as well. This is worse than last cycle, reckon the deca may calm me down at some point? lol


An "accidentaly" finger in the ass makes eating a pussy all the more interesting :lol:

Am i the only 1 that has ran out of baby juice tho?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> An "accidentaly" finger in the ass makes eating a pussy all the more interesting :lol:
> 
> Am i the only 1 that has ran out of baby juice tho?


Pmsl very true!

I've decreased in volume a bit but still plenty to make a mess


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


> Pmsl very true!
> 
> I've decreased in volume a bit but still plenty to make a mess


Lucky fcuka... i'd like to make a mess again... you know you firing blanks when you're liein on your back gaspin for air and the chick asks "did you come" 

May have to start bangin in some hcg


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> Lucky fcuka... i'd like to make a mess again... you know you firing blanks when you're liein on your back gaspin for air and the chick asks "did you come"
> 
> May have to start bangin in some hcg


lol, clomid might up the volume but hcg certainly will.


----------



## Ginger Ben

So, eating like a small girl at the moment due to not training (did I mention I'm not training at the moment?? CVNTING MUSCLE TEAR!!! :cursing: )

Today I have had 75g protein shake

4 scrambled eggs

chicken, back and cheese triple decker sandwich (whoops!)

100g protein shake


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> chicken, back and cheese triple decker sandwich (whoops!)
> 
> 100g protein shake


Back and cheese??

Who's back and was it nice ?


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BR0ID said:


> Back and cheese??
> 
> Who's back and was it nice ?


Back of a pig otherwise known as bacon!


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


> lol, clomid might up the volume but hcg certainly will.


I forgot i had some of those in the cupboard i will pop a few and see if my volume increases over the next couple weeks... not too fussed as a can bare back without fear of reppercussion


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> How's it going NoGains? Any better on the real gear??


To be fair ribshack,my weight hasn't changed but I have lost fat. Have visibleish abs and feel better for no bloat. As said before,i've considerably dropped carbs. I can still get a reasonable semi and my backs nice and spotty though. Good job I'm chickless


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> To be fair ribshack,my weight hasn't changed but I have lost fat. Have visibleish abs and feel better for no bloat. As said before,i've considerably dropped carbs. I can still get a reasonable semi and my backs nice and spotty though. Good job I'm chickless


So you've dropped a bit of fat is the upshot. Hopefully the start of some proper changes though mate. Maybe that last dose and gear wasn't enough/was bunk??

What lab you running now??


----------



## Fatstuff

Bendingo, got some fierce workout music for u. Gets you well pumped, ready for when u can throw some iron around!!


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> So you've dropped a bit of fat is the upshot. Hopefully the start of some proper changes though mate. Maybe that last dose and gear wasn't enough/was bunk??
> 
> What lab you running now??


He runs his own lab 

How is it our 'mature' members use abs as gains ??

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## luther1

Alphapharma. My mate whos pinning from the same batch as me has put on over a stone. Since when has 1g of e a week not brought anyone any gains??. Still,like you said Benjy,the upshot is fatloss so thats good. If I could of stomached more food then I have no doubts my weight would have increased. My strength is well up so I know its legit


----------



## luther1

R0BR0ID said:


> He runs his own lab
> 
> How is it our 'mature' members use abs as gains ??
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:


Oi no chest. You just hit the tren for your second cycle and zip it x


----------



## Fatstuff

luther1 said:


> Alphapharma. My mate whos pinning from the same batch as me has put on over a stone. Since when has 1g of e a week not brought anyone any gains??. Still,like you said Benjy,the upshot is fatloss so thats good. If I could of stomached more food then I have no doubts my weight would have increased. My strength is well up so I know its legit


Seriously, post ur diet and training up lol


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> Oi no chest. You just hit the tren for your second cycle and zip it x


Hahaha!

I shall, later on today actually along with some other odds and sods 

No chest will be a thing of the past :lol: :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BR0ID said:


> Hahaha!
> 
> I shall, later on today actually along with some other odds and sods
> 
> No chest will be a thing of the past :lol: :lol:


Here we go, pin cusion is released on the world! Lol


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Here we go, pin cusion is released on the world! Lol


Ha!

Only 3.5ml tonight and a splash of MT2


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> Seriously, post ur diet and training up lol


Fish and a rice cake x 5 a day

Body pump - Monday

Fat attack - Tuesday

Rest - Wednesday to Saturday

Stretches - Sunday


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Fish and a rice cake x 5 a day
> 
> Body pump - Monday
> 
> Fat attack - Tuesday
> 
> Rest - Wednesday to Saturday
> 
> Stretches - Sunday


I'd go with just fish cakes tbh and training is a danger [email protected] somewhere in the 'parish'


----------



## Breda

Fatstuff said:


> Seriously, post ur diet and training up lol


Meal 1: chicken and rice

Training: spinning class


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BR0ID said:


> I'd go with just fish cakes tbh and training is a danger [email protected] somewhere in the 'parish'


Posh danger [email protected] He uses a rubber to leave no evidence on the school gates. Lol


----------



## biglbs

Bloody drug users in here!

I could not be more jealous as my legs have all but given up on me today,doms city central.

The darkside is in need of me once again i fear!


----------



## Ginger Ben

biglbs said:


> Bloody drug users in here!
> 
> I could not be more jealous as my legs have all but given up on me today,doms city central.
> 
> The darkside is in need of me once again i fear!


Lol makes no difference for me mate. Leg doms is a 4 day recovery for me every time.


----------



## luther1

Breda said:


> Meal 1: chicken and rice
> 
> Training: spinning class


Can't you read you cnut. I said ive dropped the carbs


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> Can't you read you cnut. I said ive dropped the carbs


Sorted it


----------



## Breda

biglbs said:


> Bloody drug users in here!
> 
> I could not be more jealous as my legs have all but given up on me today,doms city central.
> 
> The darkside is in need of me once again i fear!


Yep.. Come on over to the side of awsomeness and the constant horn... you wife will thank you for it!!!


----------



## biglbs

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol makes no difference for me mate. Leg doms is a 4 day recovery for me every time.


Bunk gear!!!!!!LoL


----------



## Breda

luther1 said:


> Can't you read you cnut. I said ive dropped the carbs


Sorry nogains.. you sure you aint dropped the protein too

Meal 1:..................


----------



## biglbs

Breda said:


> Yep.. Come on over to the side of awsomeness and the constant horn... you wife will thank you for it!!!


I am not sure she would mate she is more tired than me!!! 

Perhaps i could get her on it too--a sneaky jab in her ass at night or d/bol in the tea?mmm! 

Gh is the thing i like it helps me in many ways!


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol makes no difference for me mate. Leg doms is a 4 day recovery for me every time.


X2!


----------



## Ginger Ben

biglbs said:


> Bunk gear!!!!!!LoL


No mate, heavy weights.....  lol


----------



## Breda

biglbs said:


> I am not sure she would mate she is more tired than me!!!
> 
> Perhaps i could get her on it too--a sneaky jab in her ass at night or d/bol in the tea?mmm!
> 
> Gh is the thing i like it helps me in many ways!


Mate im not surprised with 350+lbs hangin out the back of her, she'll have a chore not to get whiplash ffs

GH is good for you old cnuts tbf you could use all the help you can get


----------



## biglbs

Breda said:


> Mate im not surprised with 350+lbs hangin out the back of her, she'll have a chore not to get whiplash ffs
> 
> GH is good for you old cnuts tbf you could use all the help you can get


You been havin too many sun beds lately mate?This fantasy world of yours is a worry!


----------



## biglbs

Ginger Ben said:


> No mate, heavy weights.....  lol


No idea what they are,please explain ? :lol:


----------



## Fatstuff

Fatstuff said:


> Bendingo, got some fierce workout music for u. Gets you well pumped, ready for when u can throw some iron around!!


Oi


----------



## Fatstuff

i know im late but this was the thread where lobes owned readyandwaiting http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/natural-bodybuilding/163139-how-big-your-arms-natty-edition-8.html#post2932305


----------



## LunaticSamurai

Fatstuff said:


> i know im late but this was the thread where lobes owned readyandwaiting http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/natural-bodybuilding/163139-how-big-your-arms-natty-edition-8.html#post2932305


Which page? :lol:


----------



## Fatstuff

Last page or 2 lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> Oi


Lol sorry mate! On phone with minimal 3G. Will check it out tomorrow.


----------



## luther1

Just ucked a big G in me striated glutes


----------



## expletive

luther1 said:


> Just ucked a big G in me striated glutes


Translation:

Just slin pinned 150mg in my saggy ar*e cheeks


----------



## TELBOR

expletive said:


> Translation:
> 
> Just slin pinned 150mg in my saggy ar*e cheeks


150mg is a bit much :lol:

I did 1g earlier 

400mg Test

200mg Tren

400mg Mast

And the pen is primed for a 6am belly jab


----------



## luther1

R0BR0ID said:


> 150mg is a bit much :lol:
> 
> I did 1g earlier
> 
> 400mg Test
> 
> 200mg Tren
> 
> 400mg Mast
> 
> And the pen is primed for a 6am belly jab


You should get hard (muscle) gains from that cycle Rob,was that the plan?


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> You should get hard (muscle) gains from that cycle Rob,was that the plan?


Yes mate,

Didn't want the deca route so went in with this.

Fingers Crossed!!


----------



## luther1

R0BR0ID said:


> Yes mate,
> 
> Didn't want the deca route so went in with this.
> 
> Fingers Crossed!!


Sounds like a good mix. Should get good results. 12 weeks?Best of luck :thumb:


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> Sounds like a good mix. Should get good results. 12 weeks?Best of luck :thumb:


Hope so! Yep 12 weeks mate.


----------



## Uk_mb

R0BR0ID said:


> Hope so! Yep 12 weeks mate.
> 
> Ps. I'm bent


----------



## TELBOR

Tit


----------



## flinty90

morning guys hope your all well. So rob its started then mate. Hope it does you well bro . Cant wait to get home tomorrow x


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> morning guys hope your all well. So rob its started then mate. Hope it does you well bro . Cant wait to get home tomorrow x


Morning guys--lovely day!

Morning you gun toatin' rambler!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning campers hi-de-hi!

Still injured, still annoyed.

Rob that cycles going to be a cracker i reckon. I also predict you doubling the test dose in week 2


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Morning campers hi-de-hi!
> 
> Still injured, still annoyed.
> 
> Rob that cycles going to be a cracker i reckon. I also predict you doubling the test dose in week 2


The test will be 800mg each week, only did 400mg due to having my fix of test e at the weekend 

So;

800mg Test

200mg Tren

400mg Mast

40/50mg dbol

Got my pics done last night, weight too and that's it.

No pics for 4 weeks, no weigh in for 4 weeks.

Did 5iu of slin pre workout, and thanks to that I'm on 210g of protein already today 

Good Pumps throughout, not crippling and fullness looked good!


----------



## luther1

Thats why slin appears to be a miracle drug that makes you grow,obviously it isn't,its the extra 1000 calories a day that make you grow


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> Thats why slin appears to be a miracle drug that makes you grow,obviously it isn't,its the extra 1000 calories a day that make you grow


Exactly!

Yes it utilises the carbs and protein, but guys who do it pre and post (20iu) will have to hit loads more carbs and protein.

Its a sure fire way to force feed shakes, I'll not eat till 10am now but that'll be 100g P and 100g C.


----------



## expletive

Don't forget it insulin forces the nutrients to the muscles.


----------



## Fatstuff

luther1 said:


> Thats why slin appears to be a miracle drug that makes you grow,obviously it isn't,its the extra 1000 calories a day that make you grow




im sure ausbuilt says that :rolleye:


----------



## Fatstuff

yeah rob make sure u dont have ANY fat around your jab either?


----------



## TELBOR

expletive said:


> Don't forget it insulin forces the nutrients to the muscles.


Yep.

First 5 or so jabs, so I'm to believe, is where your body will only do this.... Then it gets wise and the excessive carbs become BF.

So tapering down the carbs is a must, protein is protein so that's only going one way.

Rule of thumb to start is 10g per iu of carbs, but its closer to 3g IIRC.


----------



## TELBOR

Fatstuff said:


> yeah rob make sure u dont have ANY fat around your jab either?


I can just about pinch an inch on the gut, that ok :lol: :lol:


----------



## luther1

Fatstuff said:


> View attachment 78709
> 
> 
> im sure ausbuilt says that :rolleye:


I'm his mentor


----------



## TELBOR

Upon Ben's request.

CG Seated Rows

15x49kg

15x73kg

15x84kg

10x90kg

T-Bar Rows

15x45kg

15x70kg

15x95kg

10x115kg

Lat Pull Downs

15x60kg

10x90kg

8x100kg

20x40kg

Straight Arm Push Downs (Cable Machine)

15x35kg

10x45kg

8x50kg

Preacher Curls

10x20kg

10x40kg

8x50kg

Done!

Yes Ben, no chins, but I will go back to them..... One day.

Shoulders tomorrow


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


> Morning campers hi-de-hi!
> 
> Still injured, still annoyed.
> 
> Rob that cycles going to be a cracker i reckon. I also predict you doubling the test dose in week 2


You may as well just fcuk off... Leave the journal lark to the serious trainers yea 

Rob mate i havent checked the last few pages but has your cycle changed or is it the same one as planned test, tren and mast?

I jabbed a measly half ml this morning... hardly seems worth it, popped 1 tab of clomid, will do 1 more before bed wanna get my nads producing the goods again... if no increase in volume within 2 weeks i'll be jabbing HCG


----------



## Fatstuff

R0BR0ID said:


> I can just about pinch an inch on the gut, that ok :lol: :lol:


U twit lol, I mean don't eat any fat around your jab timings


----------



## TELBOR

Fatstuff said:


> U twit lol, I mean don't eat any fat around your jab timings


Lol, I knew what u mean mate.

Not one fat passed these lips


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> You may as well just fcuk off... Leave the journal lark to the serious trainers yea
> 
> Rob mate i havent checked the last few pages but has your cycle changed or is it the same one as planned test, tren and mast?
> 
> I jabbed a measly half ml this morning... hardly seems worth it, popped 1 tab of clomid, will do 1 more before bed wanna get my nads producing the goods again... if no increase in volume within 2 weeks i'll be jabbing HCG


Even with a broken rib I'd smash you all round the gym you no spunk producing, pie eating, wannabe black man 

Clomids a good call bro failing that hcg will get your goo back. Watch the gyno though, don't want that to get any worse :whistling:


----------



## TELBOR

Breda said:


> You may as well just fcuk off... Leave the journal lark to the serious trainers yea
> 
> Rob mate i havent checked the last few pages but has your cycle changed or is it the same one as planned test, tren and mast?
> 
> I jabbed a measly half ml this morning... hardly seems worth it, popped 1 tab of clomid, will do 1 more before bed wanna get my nads producing the goods again... if no increase in volume within 2 weeks i'll be jabbing HCG


Yep, its that mate.

Plus the slin and some dbol.

They'll come good mate and HCG is dirt cheap anyway, so worse case is to have bit of that and away you go!


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


> Even with a broken rib I'd smash you all round the gym you no spunk producing, pie eating, wannabe black man
> 
> Clomids a good call bro failing that hcg will get your goo back. Watch the gyno though, don't want that to get any worse :whistling:


You wont be smashin me around anywhere bro.. 1 poke to the rib and that will have you knowing your place you ginger bone brekin cnut

Yes mate cant be doin with any gyno... all ive had on this cycle is a bit of puffy nips but no lumps, apart from what i had be for so all good



R0BR0ID said:


> Yep, its that mate.
> 
> Plus the slin and some dbol.
> 
> They'll come good mate and HCG is dirt cheap anyway, so worse case is to have bit of that and away you go!


Well good luck you junkie scum

You defo goin in with the slin then, i'm still to make up my mind on it... some days i think yea defo others i think no, whats the point

I know it cost pennies so so i'm guna get some in time for my blast anyway.. I want to be able to make a mess of chicks again :crying:


----------



## TELBOR

Breda said:


> Well good luck you junkie scum
> 
> You defo goin in with the slin then, i'm still to make up my mind on it... some days i think yea defo others i think no, whats the point
> 
> I know it cost pennies so so i'm guna get some in time for my blast anyway.. I want to be able to make a mess of chicks again :crying:


Well the slin got tried and I'll give it half a dozen sessions to see how I get on with it.

I know its not everyones cup of tea and most people will say I'm mad, but so long as I don't abuse it I'll be ok.

Does cost pennies, its the shakes that make up for that though 

Hahahaha! Just keep a pot of greek yog next to the bed, blindfold her and splash to fcuker on her! :lol:

That's a short term fix though, you probably do need to address your little swimmer issue


----------



## Breda

R0BR0ID said:


> Well the slin got tried and I'll give it half a dozen sessions to see how I get on with it.
> 
> I know its not everyones cup of tea and most people will say I'm mad, but so long as I don't abuse it I'll be ok.
> 
> Does cost pennies, its the shakes that make up for that though
> 
> Hahahaha! Just keep a pot of greek yog next to the bed, blindfold her and splash to fcuker on her! :lol:
> 
> That's a short term fix though, you probably do need to address your little swimmer issue


Slin has its place, I dont think you're mad at all.. you know what you're doing and you know the risks so good luck too you... If you blow up i'll be on the phone to my source orderin a box full

Greek yog is a bit thisck i'll have to water it doen a bit to make it seem authentic lol

I dont think its anything serious to be fair, been smashin a lot of back doors in lately probably just need a rest


----------



## luther1

Breda said:


> Slin has its place, I dont think you're mad at all.. you know what you're doing and you know the risks so good luck too you... If you blow up i'll be on the phone to my source orderin a box full
> 
> Greek yog is a bit thisck i'll have to water it doen a bit to make it seem authentic lol
> 
> I dont think its anything serious to be fair, been smashin a lot of back doors in lately probably just need a rest


You haven't been smashing fcuk all in chalkie,you dillusional cnut. Why have loads of 5punk when you're just [email protected] into your socks. Peanut bolloxed ***


----------



## TELBOR

Breda said:


> Slin has its place, I dont think you're mad at all.. you know what you're doing and you know the risks so good luck too you... If you blow up i'll be on the phone to my source orderin a box full
> 
> Greek yog is a bit thisck i'll have to water it doen a bit to make it seem authentic lol
> 
> I dont think its anything serious to be fair, been smashin a lot of back doors in lately probably just need a rest


If I don't grow off this cycle then I'll address myself with a long hard look in the mirror :lol:

I'm sure your source would be happy to sell you some slin, along with all the bits to go along with it 

Slin pens are cool, case is a little gay its in and I wouldn't have it in my shirt pocket! But they look the business when in use 

Hahaha! Relax on the back doors being hammered in, build up a stock pile and then go out all guns blazing!! If a tear drop is all you manage then you have a problem :lol: :lol:


----------



## Breda

R0BR0ID said:


> If I don't grow off this cycle then I'll address myself with a long hard look in the mirror :lol:
> 
> I'm sure your source would be happy to sell you some slin, along with all the bits to go along with it
> 
> Slin pens are cool, case is a little gay its in and I wouldn't have it in my shirt pocket! But they look the business when in use
> 
> Hahaha! Relax on the back doors being hammered in, build up a stock pile and then go out all guns blazing!! If a tear drop is all you manage then you have a problem :lol: :lol:


Exactly... If you are still alive at the end of the cycle but not happy with the gains, just chalk it up as an experience, re-evaluate and move on... NOthin ventured nothin gained Rob

I think i'm guna try not to have a **** or have sex for a week... i cant remember the last time i havent shot my bolt at least twice a day so it will be hard... literally but hopefully my weapon will be fully loaded once again


----------



## Breda

luther1 said:


> You haven't been smashing fcuk all in chalkie,you dillusional cnut. Why have loads of 5punk when you're just [email protected] into your socks. Peanut bolloxed ***


Shut it you angry little man... You are obvioulsy takin out you pent up frustration off not gettin any pussy or gains on the better lookin bigger man

Peanut bolloxed pmsl try atom bolloxed


----------



## luther1

Been called every name under the sun,but never an angry little man haha


----------



## Ginger Ben

Still no progress pics then Luther? Couldn't find a magnifying glass to stand in front of? 

Well I'm going to train next week. Very light weights, will use your routine rob as a template lol  and take it easy for a week. Hopefully then all will be well again.

On the plus side I'm leaning out well and not losing any muscle as have dropped carbs to virtually zero and protein is around 400g a day. Fat is currently unmeasured but moderate.

Still 16 1 as of this morning so not too shabby!


----------



## Breda

luther1 said:


> Been called every name under the sun,but never an angry little man haha


Well you have now bro :lol:


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


> Still no progress pics then Luther? Couldn't find a magnifying glass to stand in front of?
> 
> Well I'm going to train next week. Very light weights, will use your routine rob as a template lol  and take it easy for a week. Hopefully then all will be well again.
> 
> On the plus side I'm leaning out well and not losing any muscle as have dropped carbs to virtually zero and protein is around 400g a day. Fat is currently unmeasured but moderate.
> 
> Still 16 1 as of this morning so not too shabby!


Until you start traing again you are on my ignore list

Bye


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> Until you start traing again you are on my ignore list
> 
> Bye


Get the fuk out of my house then biatch.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Still no progress pics then Luther? Couldn't find a magnifying glass to stand in front of?
> 
> Well I'm going to train next week. Very light weights, will use your routine rob as a template lol  and take it easy for a week.


He lost it having a [email protected] 

And u ****!!


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


> Get the fuk out of my house then biatch.


I like it here i will remain but just ignore you fromm now on


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> Still no progress pics then Luther? Couldn't find a magnifying glass to stand in front of?
> 
> Well I'm going to train next week. Very light weights, will use your routine rob as a template lol  and take it easy for a week. Hopefully then all will be well
> 
> On the plus side I'm leaning out well and not losing any muscle as have dropped carbs to virtually zero and protein is around 400g a day. Fat is currently unmeasured but moderate.
> 
> Still 16 1 as of this morning so not too shabby!


Until you start training again,you're dead to me

Bye


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> Until you start training again,you're dead to me
> 
> Bye


You never even started training so why did you join a bodybuilding forum??


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> You never even started training so why did you join a bodybuilding forum??


Muscle worshipper


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> You never even started training so why did you join a bodybuilding forum??


To seethat my natural,untrained physique was far better than yours,robs and bredas


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> To seethat my natural,untrained physique was far better than yours,robs and bredas


You must have been devastated when you realised it wasn't.


----------



## biglbs

Thought i would pop into this non training thread to see what is not happening at the mo? :whistling:


----------



## Ginger Ben

biglbs said:


> Thought i would pop into this non training thread to see what is not happening at the mo? :whistling:


A lot of bitching and moaning. Business as usual really lol


----------



## Breda

luther1 said:


> To seethat my natural,untrained physique was far better than yours,robs and bredas


Pmsl this must be your funniest post ever... if you take me out of the equation it will lose all humor and be quite accurate


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> To seethat my natural,untrained physique was far better than yours,robs and bredas


You only joined here because you're having one of those 'midlife' things.....a CRISIS!

Bet you went and brought a 2 seater car too?? :lol:

All these 'have been's' popping up saying stuff like "back in the day", "when I was 18st ripped", yada yada yada!

Its boring.

Back in the day my dad was the hardest dad at school, see what I mean..... BS!!

Put up or shut up!!

Put up means Training, Diet and so on 

That is all  x


----------



## flinty90

R0BR0ID said:


> You only joined here because you're having one of those 'midlife' things.....a CRISIS!
> 
> Bet you went and brought a 2 seater car too?? :lol:
> 
> All these 'have been's' popping up saying stuff like "back in the day", "when I was 18st ripped", yada yada yada!
> 
> Its boring.
> 
> Back in the day my dad was the hardest dad at school, see what I mean..... BS!!
> 
> Put up or shut up!!
> 
> Put up means Training, Diet and so on
> 
> That is all  x


 sounds like some cnut is on the tren lol


----------



## expletive

R0BR0ID said:


> You only joined here because you're having one of those 'midlife' things.....a CRISIS!
> 
> Bet you went and brought a 2 seater car too?? :lol:
> 
> All these 'have been's' popping up saying stuff like "back in the day", "when I was 18st ripped", yada yada yada!
> 
> Its boring.
> 
> Back in the day my dad was the hardest dad at school, see what I mean..... BS!!
> 
> Put up or shut up!!
> 
> Put up means Training, Diet and so on
> 
> That is all  x


Agreed. Quit winging about your crap cycle and lack of growth and post up you'd training and diet. :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> sounds like some cnut is on the tren lol


Don't make me Angry :lol:

Hope you've broken some more men today!!!

Lazy [email protected]


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> sounds like some cnut is on the tren lol


Lol he's right though


----------



## luther1

R0BR0ID said:


> You only joined here because you're having one of those 'midlife' things.....a CRISIS!Bet you went and brought a 2 seater car too?? :lol:All these 'have been's' popping up saying stuff like "back in the day", "when I was 18st ripped", yada yada yada!Its boring.Back in the day my dad was the hardest dad at school, see what I mean..... BS!! Put up or shut up!! Put up means Training, Diet and so on That is all  x


You know ive got a two seater you cnut. The rest is true though ha


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> You know ive got a two seater you cnut. The rest is true though ha


I'm glad your on the same page as us 

That's denial out the way...... So when we will see training and diet :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BR0ID said:


> I'm glad your on the same page as us
> 
> That's denial out the way...... So when we will see training and diet :lol:


We posted that the other day

Protein and carbs pre wo from dairylea triangles on toast

Post wo nutrition is cookies and hot milk

Cnut has the physique of a child and the diet of one too pmsl


----------



## Breda

Is it me or does this journal take an age to load

Will you lot stop bein cnuts to Luther... i'm sure he trains hard and eats big.... The cnut is just past it


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> We posted that the other day
> 
> Protein and carbs pre wo from dairylea triangles on toast
> 
> Post wo nutrition is cookies and hot milk
> 
> Cnut has the physique of a child and the diet of one too pmsl


And the mentality


----------



## TELBOR

After my evening shake I'll be just shy of 600g Protein for the day 

I'll feel as podgy as luthers avi looks, but I'll be happy


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BR0ID said:


> After my evening shake I'll be just shy of 600g Protein for the day
> 
> I'll feel as podgy as luthers avi looks, but I'll be happy


Christ what are other macros? You must be getting through some shakes lad!?

I've had a triple scoop shake (75g)

6 eggs with smoked salmon

Mp cookie

500g turkey

Apple

double scoop shake

Check out my low carbing!


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Christ what are other macros? You must be getting through some shakes lad!?
> 
> I've had a triple scoop shake (75g)
> 
> 6 eggs with smoked salmon
> 
> Mp cookie
> 
> 500g turkey
> 
> Apple
> 
> double scoop shake
> 
> Check out my low carbing!


Correct Ben!

6 shakes by the end of the day (Doubles and Triples in there!)

4 Chicken Breast 600g ish

Rice 200g

Potatoes 200g

6xBacon

EVOO

Couple of Wholemeal Pita's

4 Eggs

150g Nuts

Its the slin from the morning, just sets you off flying for the day tbh.

So loads of protein, loads of carbs and enough fats.

I shall sleep well tonight


----------



## luther1

Basically,a shake diet then


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> Basically,a shake diet then


On slin days yes.


----------



## luther1

R0BR0ID said:


> On slin days yes.


Are you 4 on 2 off,that sort of thing?


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> Christ what are other macros? You must be getting through some shakes lad!?
> 
> I've had a triple scoop shake (75g)
> 
> 6 eggs with smoked salmon
> 
> Mp cookie
> 
> 500g turkey
> 
> Apple
> 
> double scoop shake
> 
> Check out my tiny peni5!


No thanks


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> Are you 4 on 2 off,that sort of thing?


3 weeks on, 3 off.

Pre workout only, so that'll be 4 jabs a week 

If it like it that is!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Repped all you spamming cnuts for making me laugh. Back in my old office today so can waste time on here all day! :laugh:

Can't do it in new place, hence the lack of activity from me.

Anyway rib is feeling better, still not right by a long way but hoping I might be able to get to the gym Monday for a light chest and tris session, just to feel it out. Will depend on how it feels over the weekend though.


----------



## TELBOR

Fingers crossed for Monday! :thumb:

Worse case..... You end up doing cardio!


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BR0ID said:


> Fingers crossed for Monday! :thumb:
> 
> Worse case..... You end up doing cardio!


Thanks mate! Yeah I'll go whatever and just do that if I can't do anything else. At least gets me in there.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Thanks mate! Yeah I'll go whatever and just do that if I can't do anything else. At least gets me in there.


Drop a load of pain killers, 200mg Oxys, 60mg Eph and away you go :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BR0ID said:


> Drop a load of pain killers, 200mg Oxys, 60mg Eph and away you go :lol:


voltarol, oxys and eph, now that's a preworkout! Washed down with some rocketfuel coffee


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> voltarol, oxys and eph, now that's a preworkout! Washed down with some rocketfuel coffee


I think were onto something


----------



## luther1

And some chesteze. I think Rob must have overdosed on that because his chest has eased right off


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> And some chesteze. I think Rob must have overdosed on that because his chest has eased right off


I see you knowledge has surpassed itself again :lol: :lol:

Chesteze has 18mg of eph in them 

But I'll let you have the chest dig young luther, I like it..... Spurs me on 

How's the training and diet spreadsheet looking ? :thumb:

X


----------



## luther1

The diet and training are about as accomplished as my love life. Thanks for asking


----------



## Breda

Morning bitches and Luther


----------



## Breda

luther1 said:


> The diet and training are about as accomplished as my love life. Thanks for asking


Non existant then :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> The diet and training are about as accomplished as my love life. Thanks for asking


Well thats [email protected] then!

Get it sorted..... Or give it up??


----------



## TELBOR

Breda said:


> Morning bitches and Luther


Morning!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BR0ID said:


> Well thats [email protected] then!
> 
> Get it sorted..... Or give it up??


[email protected] is about as good as it gets mate, his diet is [email protected], his training his [email protected], his gear is [email protected] and his love life consists of having a [email protected] [email protected]  :laugh:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> Morning bitches and Luther


Morning burnt toast


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


> Morning burnt toast


Greetings milk of magnesia


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> [email protected] is about as good as it gets mate, his diet is [email protected], his training his [email protected], his gear is [email protected] and his love life consists of having a [email protected] [email protected]  :laugh:


Sounds a bit [email protected] tbh


----------



## Breda

glad to see you're still alive rob


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> Greetings milk of magnesia


Lol, damn my non Mt2'd skin! Might have to get on that sh1t


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol, damn my non Mt2'd skin! Might have to get on that sh1t


If you are happy exploding everytime you see sun then stay off it bro


----------



## TELBOR

Breda said:


> glad to see you're still alive rob


Yes I am thanks mate, another 5iu and the constant feeling of being pumped..... I like it! :thumb:


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol, damn my non Mt2'd skin! Might have to get on that sh1t


As I keep saying..... Get on it!


----------



## Breda

R0BR0ID said:


> Yes I am thanks mate, another 5iu and the constant feeling of being pumped..... I like it! :thumb:


Bet it feels great bein anabolic all the time.... Any noticable gains yet or you think its too early to tell


----------



## Breda

R0BR0ID said:


> As I keep saying..... Get on it!


Dont know whats stoppin the pasty transparent cnut.. thought he'd be the 1st on it


----------



## TELBOR

Breda said:


> Bet it feels great bein anabolic all the time.... Any noticable gains yet or you think its too early to tell


Yeah it does mate, after warm up set you just look pumped :lol: !

2 days in, nothing yet. Well, placebo counts doesn't it!


----------



## TELBOR

Breda said:


> Dont know whats stoppin the pasty transparent cnut.. thought he'd be the 1st on it


I know!! If I was artic white all year round I spend a couple of quid on something at least!

MT2 is good stuff, I jab 2 mins before bed, feel sick 1 min later


----------



## luther1

R0BR0ID said:


> Yes I am thanks mate, another 5iu and the constant feeling of being pumped..... I like it! :thumb:


You'll soon be fat. A pre contest cycle with slin. Gonna be interesting


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> You'll soon be fat. A pre contest cycle with slin. Gonna be interesting


Oh watch out Rob, Dorian doesn't rate your cycle...... :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> Dont know whats stoppin the pasty transparent cnut.. thought he'd be the 1st on it


I don't want to look like that cnut Wes Brown! :laugh:


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Oh watch out Rob, Dorian doesn't rate your cycle...... :lol:


All I see I a mess in some pink shorts


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> You'll soon be fat. A pre contest cycle with slin. Gonna be interesting


Hmmm, really??

I'd agree if I was sugar loading my diet and going OTT with carbs, but I'm not!

I'll keep you posted


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


> I don't want to look like that cnut Wes Brown! :laugh:


FAir point you might actually get some pussy if you did


----------



## luther1

They are fcuking purple I tell you


----------



## luther1

R0BR0ID said:


> Hmmm, really??
> 
> I'd agree if I was sugar loading my diet and going OTT with carbs, but I'm not!
> 
> I'll keep you posted


Don't like you since you've been on tren x


----------



## luther1

R0BR0ID said:


> Hmmm, really??
> 
> I'd agree if I was sugar loading my diet and going OTT with carbs, but I'm not!
> 
> I'll keep you posted


Don't like you since you've been on tren x


----------



## luther1

Fcuking phone. If it was robrages he would have smashed it by now


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> Fcuking phone. If it was robrages he would have smashed it by now


I've been through 4 this week already!!


----------



## biglbs

Just ordered GH,here weds next week--for my beautiful skin and hair:whistling:


----------



## TELBOR

biglbs said:


> Just ordered GH,here weds next week--for my beautiful skin and hair:whistling:


Nice skin, nice hair....... HUGE chin and a 6th toe


----------



## biglbs

R0BR0ID said:


> Nice skin, nice hair....... HUGE chin and a 6th toe


And well being to boot--i missed it so!


----------



## TELBOR

biglbs said:


> And well being to boot--i missed it so!


Any reason why you've gone for some GH? And don't say because your old :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BR0ID said:


> Nice skin, nice hair....... HUGE chin and a 6th toe


look at Stan, theres a reason never to touch GH! :laugh:


----------



## Uk_mb

biglbs said:


> Just ordered GH,here weds next week--for my beautiful skin and *hair* :whistling:


you're right , your hair is beautiful


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> look at Stan, theres a reason never to touch small boys! :laugh:


Fixed


----------



## Ginger Ben

Uk_mb said:


> you're right , your hair is beautiful
> 
> View attachment 78892


pmsl that Mac's latest update!?


----------



## biglbs

R0BR0ID said:


> Any reason why you've gone for some GH? And don't say because your old :lol:


Many and it will never make me a ginger c+nt either!


----------



## Uk_mb

biglbs said:


> Many and it will never make me a ginger c+nt either!


i beg to differ.... i used to have jet black hair.

6 weeks on GH and my soul is gone forever


----------



## biglbs

And another reason is 'cause i can! :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

biglbs said:


> Many and it will never make me a ginger c+nt either!


No it wont its not a wonder drug, you'll just be plain old regular cnut like the rest of them. Me MB and JM will hold the mantle for ginger cnuts thank you! :laugh:


----------



## TELBOR

biglbs said:


> And another reason is 'cause i can! :lol:


We all can lol.

Just curious that's all.


----------



## biglbs

Ginger Ben said:


> No it wont its not a wonder drug, you'll just be plain old regular cnut like the rest of them. Me MB and JM will hold the mantle for ginger cnuts thank you! :laugh:


The three Ginger monkees comes to mind--strange thought!


----------



## biglbs

R0BR0ID said:


> We all can lol.
> 
> Just curious that's all.


No you bony ****,can as in health reasons!


----------



## TELBOR

biglbs said:


> No you bony ****,can as in health reasons!


Well that's crystal clear isn't it 

So, your just doing it to see how it goes? 6 months....


----------



## biglbs

biglbs said:


> No you bony ****,can as in health reasons!


I have found it sorts out many things when your're on Hit and low carbs,many say it helps many say it does not-me i love the well being feeling!It is all i am gonna do so i will be placed to give an honest opinion on it as time passes with no aas inter-action!


----------



## TELBOR

biglbs said:


> I have found it sorts out many things when your're on Hit and low carbs,many say it helps many say it does not-me i love the well being feeling!It is all i am gonna do so i will be placed to give an honest opinion on it as time passes with no aas inter-action!


A little TRT wouldn't go amiss


----------



## biglbs

R0BR0ID said:


> A little TRT wouldn't go amiss


Have thought long about all things and will wait until i feel i am ready and fit enough before i venture,not choice but need-when my daughter smiles at me it reminds me why i am doing this!


----------



## TELBOR

biglbs said:


> Have thought long about all things and will wait until i feel i am ready and fit enough before i venture,not choice but need-when my daughter smiles at me it reminds me why i am doing this!


Good man!

My kids think I work at the gym lol! Bless em


----------



## luther1

Off topic. Just pulled into me local spar to get a pint of milk and treated meself to a starbar. Fcuking handsome twas. Now sat in me van down the local Marina,admiring the sunseekers. I need that euro lottery win you cnuts


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> Off topic. Just pulled into me local spar to get a pint of milk and treated meself to a starbar. Fcuking handsome twas. Now sat in me van down the local Marina,admiring the sunseekers. I need that euro lottery win you cnuts


Well I've just had some cous cous just off the A47 in Peterborough!!

I need it too


----------



## biglbs

R0BR0ID said:


> Well I've just had some cous cous just off the A47 in Peterborough!!
> 
> I need it too


Sorry i had to go cook!

15 lbs of liver with onion/origano/chervil/seasoning/gravy and coffee too! Yum !

(for cafe but i sniched a bit!)

Speakin of cous cous where is Bleeda today--havin puss puss?


----------



## TELBOR

biglbs said:


> Sorry i had to go cook!
> 
> 15 lbs of liver with onion/origano/chervil/seasoning/gravy and coffee too! Yum !
> 
> (for cafe but i sniched a bit!)
> 
> Speakin of cous cous where is Bleeda today--havin puss puss?


I did think 15lb was a little OTT at first !! :lol:

Cous cous would refer more to our Moroccan friend - Afghan !!

Maybe he's in A&E with PIP


----------



## Ginger Ben

haha "lads I've done my third jab and I can't move my leg, what's happened??! I'm thinking of going back to natty" lol

Well, rib report is looking better currently. Don't want to run before I can walk but hoping that it will be ok to train around on Monday. Got some Knitbone (comfrey) today so that might help. Meant to be good for speeding up the healing process for fractures, sprains etc.

Failing that I'm starting GH or peps


----------



## biglbs

Ginger Ben said:


> haha "lads I've done my third jab and I can't move my leg, what's happened??! I'm thinking of going back to natty" lol
> 
> Well, rib report is looking better currently. Don't want to run before I can walk but hoping that it will be ok to train around on Monday. Got some Knitbone (comfrey) today so that might help. Meant to be good for speeding up the healing process for fractures, sprains etc.
> 
> Failing that I'm starting GH or peps


You will love Gh feeling!

Do it!


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> haha "lads I've done my third jab and I can't move my leg, what's happened??! I'm thinking of going back to natty" lol
> 
> Well, rib report is looking better currently. Don't want to run before I can walk but hoping that it will be ok to train around on Monday. Got some Knitbone (comfrey) today so that might help. Meant to be good for speeding up the healing process for fractures, sprains etc.
> 
> Failing that I'm starting GH or peps


Poor afghan :lol:

Fcuk it ben, get on the gh and peps


----------



## Ginger Ben

biglbs said:


> You will love Gh feeling!
> 
> Do it!


2iu's twice a day for a relative youngster like me? GH I am referring to


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> 2iu's twice a day for a relative ginger like me? GH I am referring to


Hair colour has nothing to do with it


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BR0ID said:


> Hair colour has nothing to do with it


[email protected]! :laugh:


----------



## TELBOR

See how things are mate, then if this keeps popping up look at peps and GH


----------



## biglbs

Ginger Ben said:


> 2iu's twice a day for a relative youngster like me? GH I am referring to


I am gonna do 4iu in the am,there is much talk about how and when,but i only want one jab per day!

That is a fair dose for most people normaly,unless you are rich!


----------



## flinty90

am back home thanks fook.. heres to a good weekend !!!! X


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> am back home thanks fook.. heres to a good weekend !!!! X


Welcome home dude xx no gay or tongues


----------



## Mr_Morocco

r0brage u cnut, PIP aint too bad actually this time, 3rd jab on monday coming actually looking forward to it pmsl


----------



## biglbs

Mr_Morocco said:


> r0brage u cnut, PIP aint too bad actually this time, 3rd jab on monday coming actually looking forward to it pmsl


You wait next is green pins ,then knitting needles--then------Who knows?


----------



## TELBOR

Morning Muscle Bound Men, Morning Luther 

Can't sleep, so a double shake it is 

Work later on then a session with Flinty at my gaff in the afternoon!

Toodle pip! x


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BR0ID said:


> Morning Muscle Bound Men, Morning Luther
> 
> Can't sleep, so a double shake it is
> 
> Work later on then a session with Flinty at my gaff in the afternoon!
> 
> Toodle pip! x


Don't forget the rapidly weakening injured 

Have a good one bro. Try not to embarrass yourself with Flinty again you're on Tren now remember!! Pmsl


----------



## Fatstuff

just noticed ur a first page repper benjy, well done


----------



## luther1

Fatstuff said:


> just noticed ur a first page repper benjy, well done


Hes a first class [email protected] you mean


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Don't forget the rapidly weakening injured
> 
> Have a good one bro. Try not to embarrass yourself with Flinty again you're on Tren now remember!! Pmsl


come on mate im only lifting once per week and Natty , im not dead lol !!! of course he will embarrass himself, im still a fcukin machine in the gym X


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> come on mate im only lifting once per week and Natty , im not dead lol !!! of course he will embarrass himself, im still a fcukin machine in the gym X


Isn't hard to embarrass myself is it!! I was thinking a cardio session :whistling:


----------



## flinty90

R0BR0ID said:


> Isn't hard to embarrass myself is it!! I was thinking a cardio session :whistling:


PMSL why do you want to embarrass yourself even more by doing cardio against me lol !!!


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> IM a first class [email protected] you mean


dont put yourself down bro !!


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> PMSL why do you want to embarrass yourself even more by doing cardio against me lol !!!


Yeah that's true mate, but we've been there already!! :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> just noticed ur a first page repper benjy, well done


Thanks amazing what 4000 posts of total bollocks can achieve


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> come on mate im only lifting once per week and Natty , im not dead lol !!! of course he will embarrass himself, im still a fcukin machine in the gym X


Lol it's fuking sh1t at the moment was right in the sweet spot and ready for first season with new training partner in new gym then crash! It all fuks up!

Oh well I will bounce back better and stronger than before!  

Have a good session guys and post stats please, well yours flints no need to see what robs lifting, laughing makes my ribs hurt.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol it's fuking sh1t at the moment was right in the sweet spot and ready for first season with new training partner in new gym then crash! It all fuks up!
> 
> Oh well I will bounce back better and stronger than before!
> 
> Have a good session guys and post stats please, well yours flints no need to see what robs lifting, laughing makes my ribs hurt.


****!

I'm pushing more weight than some of these "big" lads on here


----------



## expletive

R0BR0ID said:


> ****!
> 
> I'm pushing more weight than some of these "big" lads on here


Only cos there injured :thumb:


----------



## Queenie

R0BR0ID said:


> ****!
> 
> I'm pushing more weight than some of these "big" lads on here


Carry on and u might just catch up with me soon  x x


----------



## TELBOR

RXQueenie said:


> Carry on and u might just catch up with me soon  x x


One day! D :lol: :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

expletive said:


> Only cos there injured :thumb:


PMSL!

Yeah thanks......

Seriously though, on legs i'll take anyone on!!


----------



## Mr_Morocco

R0BR0ID said:


> PMSL!
> 
> Yeah thanks......
> 
> Seriously though, on legs i'll take anyone on!!


How much do you legpress?


----------



## TELBOR

Mr_Morocco said:


> How much do you legpress?


300kg for 10, so 1RM (which is pointless :lol: ) I could do a bit more


----------



## Mr_Morocco

R0BR0ID said:


> 300kg for 10, so 1RM (which is pointless :lol: ) I could do a bit more


I can do 320 for 10, i reckon i could 1rm 400kg my legs are my strongest body part, ****e at squats though pmsl


----------



## TELBOR

Mr_Morocco said:


> I can do 320 for 10, i reckon i could 1rm 400kg my legs are my strongest body part, ****e at squats though pmsl


Good work!

I like squats and mid cycle did 170kg, not too bad, Flinty cracks out 200kg!!


----------



## luther1

I do 160kg for six. Did 120kg for reps(25) on Thursday and can't fcuking walk today.


----------



## luther1

That actually might be because i've still got my butt plug in


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> I do 160kg for six. Did 120kg for reps(25) on Thursday and can't fcuking walk today.


Good work mate! I'm the same with legs, 2 days later and I'm walking like one of Breda's women!!


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Im really bad at squats, can do 100kg comfortably but dont think id wanna push it much higher i find the whole movement awkward and my lower back is fu*ked after


----------



## luther1

R0BR0ID said:


> Good work mate! I'm the same with legs, 2 days later and I'm walking like one of Breda's women!!


One of his imaginary birds off pof


----------



## TELBOR

Mr_Morocco said:


> Im really bad at squats, can do 100kg comfortably but dont think id wanna push it much higher i find the whole movement awkward and my lower back is fu*ked after


Is that an injury the lower back ? or just a general niggle ......

So maybe not a fan of deads mate?


----------



## Mr_Morocco

R0BR0ID said:


> Is that an injury the lower back ? or just a general niggle ......
> 
> So maybe not a fan of deads mate?


Not sure tbh mate, ive never had it checked out. I dont do deads for that very reason, think ill get it checked out once n for all


----------



## TELBOR

Mr_Morocco said:


> Not sure tbh mate, ive never had it checked out. I dont do deads for that very reason, think ill get it checked out once n for all


Might as well mate, then base your training around it to see if it helps out ?

Any pip still, 3rd jab soon??


----------



## Mr_Morocco

R0BR0ID said:


> Might as well mate, then base your training around it to see if it helps out ?
> 
> Any pip still, 3rd jab soon??


PIP was nothing really after 2nd jab, went and did a leg workout straight after so it prob helped, 3rd jab monday aye looking forward to it too pmsl


----------



## TELBOR

Mr_Morocco said:


> PIP was nothing really after 2nd jab, went and did a leg workout straight after so it prob helped, 3rd jab monday aye looking forward to it too pmsl


First one is bad, then it just gets better to the point of nothing at all!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fasted eph fuelled cardio here I come! 

Morning all. Hope everybody's weekends were bright and sunny. Rib still hurts so won't be lifting anything today but am going to gym anyway to spot for my mate a bit and to do some cardio. Just popped 30mg eph so interested to see what effect that has.

Hoping that will be able to start some gentle lifting this week at some point as really getting p1ssed off with it now


----------



## JM

Ginger Ben said:


> Fasted eph fuelled cardio here I come!
> 
> Morning all. Hope everybody's weekends were bright and sunny. Rib still hurts so won't be lifting anything today but am going to gym anyway to spot for my mate a bit and to do some cardio. Just popped 30mg eph so interested to see what effect that has.
> 
> Hoping that will be able to start some gentle lifting this week at some point as really getting p1ssed off with it now


Have a good session you pasty fecker,Hopefully you get some type of tan in this nice hot weather


----------



## Ginger Ben

Lol getting a tan involves being in the sun mate!

Does mt2 increase your resistance to sun burn?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Managed a few weights today so pleased with that. Did some cardio on x trainer and bike then did some shoulder press, bi curls and dips. All felt good and didn't hurt rib so that's a good start. Tried to do db bench just with 20's but couldn't even lay back with them without it hurting so laughed that off.

Legs Wednesday, should be able to cripple them with curls and extensions and calf raises and keep core out of it.


----------



## Breda

The odur of urine shot up 10 fold over the last couple of posts


----------



## Breda

Ginger [URL=Ben:2987253]Ben:2987253[/URL] said:


> Managed a few weights today so pleased with that. Did some cardio on x trainer and bike then did some shoulder press, bi curls and dips. All felt good and didn't hurt rib so that's a good start. Tried to do db bench just with 20's but couldn't even lay back with them without it hurting so laughed that off.
> 
> Legs Wednesday, should be able to cripple them with curls and extensions and calf raises and keep core out of it.


This is good news don't do too much too soon bro.

Give it another week or two and you'll be pressin those 20's


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> This is good news don't do too much too soon bro.
> 
> Give it another week or two and you'll be pressin those 20's


Hope so mate be good to be back to full strength


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


> Hope so mate be good to be back to full strength


In all seriousness do you feel like you've lost any strength?


----------



## TELBOR

Breda said:


> In all seriousness do you feel like you've lost any strength?


He best not have!

Mind over matter.... Plus 1g of test


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> In all seriousness do you feel like you've lost any strength?


Didn't push myself enough to tell to be honest. What I did felt fine though.

Put 80kg on shoulder press for 3x12 which was easy

Curled 20's for 3x15 Easy

Three sets of dips to failure and was about 20, 16, 13 reps.

I've been on 1g test ew for the two weeks I've been out and had high protein low carb diet and oddly I haven't lost any weight but I have leaned off a bit around mid section.

What strength I have lost I'll get back quick enough once I can train properly. It's how long it takes to get back to speed that is the concern.


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


> Didn't push myself enough to tell to be honest. What I did felt fine though.
> 
> Put 80kg on shoulder press for 3x12 which was easy
> 
> Curled 20's for 3x15 Easy
> 
> Three sets of dips to failure and was about 20, 16, 13 reps.
> 
> I've been on 1g test ew for the two weeks I've been out and had high protein low carb diet and oddly I haven't lost any weight but I have leaned off a bit around mid section.
> 
> What strength I have lost I'll get back quick enough once I can train properly. It's how long it takes to get back to speed that is the concern.


So not lost much if any.. suppose the acid test will be when you pick up those 50's again but as you say you'll get it back quick enough

Not had any sides from the 1g of test have you mate?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> So not lost much if any.. suppose the acid test will be when you pick up those 50's again but as you say you'll get it back quick enough
> 
> Not had any sides from the 1g of test have you mate?


Yeah exactly they will be a good barometer but might take a while before I'm chucking them around again.

No mate nothing serious. Bit hotter than normal, couple of spots on chest but literally about three small ones, that's it oh and really horny all the time! 

Need to take my BP though. Bit worried that might be high. Felt a bit headachy today and wondered if it was that.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Yeah exactly they will be a good barometer but might take a while before I'm chucking them around again.
> 
> No mate nothing serious. Bit hotter than normal, couple of spots on chest but literally about three small ones, that's it oh and really horny all the time!
> 
> Need to take my BP though. Bit worried that might be high. Felt a bit headachy today and wondered if it was that.


Get the BP done mate! Sooner rather than later.

My cruise test brought me out in half a dozen spots on my back  Buggers :lol:


----------



## Breda

Bp is something i need to get check also, I doubt its high but its always good to know for peace of mind


----------



## Ginger Ben

Yes it's actually hard to know of it's high or not so test is only real way to know. Will buy a machine from boots!


----------



## TELBOR

Both of ya, get it done!!

Easily fixed if its high and it's one less thing to think about


----------



## biglbs

If anything your strength my go up Ben,

Your muscles and tendons will be 100%,

You may feel you have lost size due to not pumping,

but your actual fibres will be good,(strongman style)

however i recon that rib may hold you back for a few weeks yet!


----------



## Breda

R0BR0ID said:


> Both of ya, get it done!!
> 
> Easily fixed if its high and it's one less thing to think about


Will get it done asap... will defo have it on hand before next blast

Just Repped you 3 for no reason


----------



## Ginger Ben

biglbs said:


> If anything your strength my go up Ben,
> 
> Your muscles and tendons will be 100%,
> 
> You may feel you have lost size due to not pumping,
> 
> but your actual fibres will be good,(strongman style)
> 
> however i recon that rib may hold you back for a few weeks yet!


I do feel well rested mate so yes that could well be true. Have lost a bit of size but not much and as I mentioned before I've lost no weight to speak of.

I think you're right! They are slow to heal the little cnuts!


----------



## biglbs

Breda said:


> Will get it done asap... will defo have it on hand before next blast
> 
> Just Repped you 3 for no reason[/quote
> 
> Thank you kind sir,likewise too!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> Just Repped you 3 for no reason


Thanks cracker bread


----------



## TELBOR

Breda said:


> Will get it done asap... will defo have it on hand before next blast
> 
> Just Repped you 3 for no reason


Good man and thanks  x


----------



## biglbs

biglbs said:


> And you other cnuts


----------



## luther1

Does high blood pressure make you tired? I'm always knackered,can't get up in the morn and go purple in the face? Gonna get me some beetroot juice that I took the Mickey out of Rob for using x


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> Does high blood pressure make you tired? I'm always knackered,can't get up in the morn and go purple in the face? Gonna get me some beetroot juice that I took the Mickey out of Rob for using x


Could be mate yes. Beetroot juice is the way forward, just don't spill it!!

Appetite back now eph worn off. Large tub of mince and veg being consumed. Will wash down with a shake.

Going to gym it tomorrow too I think, legs and some cardio. See what I can do to work around this rib issue.


----------



## Breda

luther1 said:


> Does high blood pressure make you tired? I'm always knackered,can't get up in the morn and go purple in the face? Gonna get me some beetroot juice that I took the Mickey out of Rob for using x


Get you bp checked 1st bro.. no point drinkin that vile stuff unless you had too maybe you are just tire because you are... erm.... tired


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


> Could be mate yes. Beetroot juice is the way forward, just don't spill it!!
> 
> Appetite back now eph worn off. Large tub of mince and veg being consumed. Will wash down with a shake.
> 
> Going to gym it tomorrow too I think, legs and some cardio. See what I can do to work around this rib issue.


Good man :thumbup1:


----------



## JM

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol getting a tan involves being in the sun mate!
> 
> Does mt2 increase your resistance to sun burn?


Well when I use it I don't burn even with 12mins on the sunbed,Just go golden lol

Get some in you!!


----------



## Fatstuff

how do u use mt2 jm


----------



## biglbs

luther1 said:


> Does high blood pressure make you tired? I'm always knackered,can't get up in the morn and go purple in the face? Gonna get me some beetroot juice that I took the Mickey out of Rob for using x


Grapefruit every morning it will go!


----------



## Breda

Fatstuff said:


> how do u use mt2 jm


Its a tanning drink... ever heard of the before???


----------



## biglbs

biglbs said:


> Grapefruit every morning it will go!


And celery


----------



## Fatstuff

Breda said:


> Its a tanning drink... ever heard of the before???


lol dont be silly breda


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> how do u use mt2 jm


Heavilly! pmsl


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> Heavilly! pmsl


lol, i am seriously considering it as i have got 'ginger' skin, just not got the gay freckles and silly orange hair


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> lol, i am seriously considering it as i have got 'ginger' skin, just not got the gay freckles and silly orange hair


lol, just the transparent skin eh? I am thinking about it too. That's as far as I've got though. 10iu a day for first week then 10iu once a week to maintain colour. Few sunbeds here and there as well. Think thats the standard protocol.


----------



## biglbs

It's the naringin in grapefruit,read up on it--makes d-bol and others far more effective!


----------



## TELBOR

biglbs said:


> And celery


And beetroot juice :lol:

Anything that's high in nitric oxide sorts it!

A good handful of blueberries each morning wouldn't go amiss.

Frozen bagged ones, take out what you need night before then when your get up..... Eat


----------



## TELBOR

Fatstuff said:


> lol, i am seriously considering it as i have got 'ginger' skin, just not got the gay freckles and silly orange hair


Just get some!!

Cheap and cheerful.

You'll know when its working when people ask "where have you been?" :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fuk me a demonstration of actual dietary knowledge in here! Quick grab a screen shot as proof this journal isn't all bullsh1t! :laugh:

Nice one lads, good tips there.

On the grapefruit and dbol thing I have heard this too. People saying the enzymes in iit help things to pass through the liver less damaged so more of the active ingredient gets in to the system or something like that.


----------



## biglbs

Ginger Ben said:


> Fuk me a demonstration of actual dietary knowledge in here! Quick grab a screen shot as proof this journal isn't all bullsh1t! :laugh:
> 
> Nice one lads, good tips there.
> 
> On the grapefruit and dbol thing I have heard this too. People saying the enzymes in iit help things to pass through the liver less damaged so more of the active ingredient gets in to the system or something like that.


Bang on,it lowers over production of rbc as well to control blood pressure,so it deals with the cause rather than beetroot juice:lol:wich helps to treat the symptom as does any source of nitric oxide


----------



## luther1

Grapefruit and celery later on then,and some beetroot. Do I have to move into a hutch in my back garden too?


----------



## luther1

I had a car with nitric oxide once


----------



## Fatstuff

luther1 said:


> Grapefruit and celery later on then,and some beetroot. Do I have to move into a hutch in my back garden too?


might as well, dont seem like u know what protein is


----------



## Milky

Ben re the MT2,

You jab it SubQ every day for ten days, throw in a sunbed session half way thro and your rocking.

On it myself again now.


----------



## Fatstuff

Milky said:


> Ben re the MT2,
> 
> You jab it SubQ every day for ten days, throw in a sunbed session half way thro and your rocking.
> 
> On it myself again now.


do u have to top up after that??


----------



## Fatstuff

i mean with the mt2 btw


----------



## Milky

Fatstuff said:


> do u have to top up after that??


Its your call mate, l just dive on the sunbed once a fortnight.


----------



## luther1

Can you paisty cnuts fcuk off and start a new thread and leave this one to Rob,Breda an me. Thanks


----------



## Breda

I feel left out :crying:


----------



## Fatstuff

Milky said:


> Its your call mate, l just dive on the sunbed once a fortnight.


once a fortnight is enough? what about the mt2, do u jab that once a fortnight aswell after


----------



## Breda

luther1 said:


> Can you paisty cnuts fcuk off and start a new thread and leave this one to Rob,Breda an me. Thanks


Robs a pasty cnut too bro

Me and you are the only naturally tanned in here.. Pull up a chair next to me so we can point and laught at the colourless cnuts


----------



## Fatstuff

Breda said:


> Robs a pasty cnut too bro
> 
> Me and you are the only naturally tanned in here.. Pull up a chair next to me so we can point and laught at the colourless cnuts


pot kettle and (not very)black springs to mind


----------



## expletive

Fatstuff said:


> once a fortnight is enough? what about the mt2, do u jab that once a fortnight aswell after


I do 1mg once a week to top up


----------



## Milky

Fatstuff said:


> once a fortnight is enough? what about the mt2, do u jab that once a fortnight aswell after


No mate it tops the tan up thats all.


----------



## Breda

Fatstuff said:


> pot kettle and (not very)black springs to mind


dont be Jel Stan


----------



## TELBOR

Fatstuff said:


> do u have to top up after that??


Once a week for me mate, but the last 3 days I've done 10iu a day to take advantage of the UV rays we're getting!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Milky said:


> Ben re the MT2,
> 
> You jab it SubQ every day for ten days, throw in a sunbed session half way thro and your rocking.
> 
> On it myself again now.


Thanks Milky!


----------



## luther1

Lobes must be a decent colour cos all the cnut does all day is sit outside his cafe eating tasty grub making us all jelly


----------



## biglbs

luther1 said:


> Lobes must be a decent colour cos all the cnut does all day is sit outside his cafe eating tasty grub making us all jelly


Listen here bones,

i have worked very hard all my life to make a decent dishonest living,

i deserve it!


----------



## Fatstuff

i like how the nickname lobes has caught on across the board


----------



## biglbs

Fatstuff said:


> i like how the nickname lobes has caught on across the board


It makes me smile mate,it is funny ya cnut!x


----------



## biglbs

I am trying to connect phone to pooter and it will have none of it the cnut,got work to do on ebay and it fookin don't wanna know the cnut-----idea's?(rant over)


----------



## luther1

Fatstuff said:


> i like how the nickname lobes has caught on across the board


I bet a right cnut made that name up


----------



## JM

I have been using 1mg ED/EOD if i forget for the past few weeks and have changed ethnicity,Expletive and Rob will vouch for my colour lol

I am actually darker skinned than the Asian lads in the gym


----------



## Breda

luther1 said:


> I bet a right cnut made that name up


A right cnut with a massive chin


----------



## Fatstuff

Breda said:


> A right cnut with a massive chin


A massive Internet chin


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> A massive Internet chin


To match your massive Internet arm


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:



> To match your massive Internet arm


aw thanks mate, u think i have a massive arm, i feel quite touched


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> To match your massive Internet arm


With a massive three fingered hand on the end


----------



## Breda

luther1 said:


> With a massive three fingered hand on the end


Is it just me or has the cnut got webbed fingers


----------



## Fatstuff

BEN

BREDA

LOOFER

LOBES

that is all


----------



## TELBOR

JM said:


> I have been using 1mg ED/EOD if i forget for the past few weeks and have changed ethnicity,Expletive and Rob will vouch for my colour lol
> 
> I am actually darker skinned than the Asian lads in the gym


When you get a picture of JM and he is darker than his chocolate shake in the picture that's how powerful MT2 is on gingers!!

Ben get some, shave your head, shave your balls and live the dream


----------



## Breda

My guns and lats in that pic are still bigger than Luthers ffs


----------



## luther1

Fatstuff said:


> View attachment 79127
> BEN
> 
> View attachment 79128
> BREDA
> 
> View attachment 79129
> LOOFER
> 
> View attachment 79130
> LOBES
> 
> that is all


Haha pmsl,reps later. Has lobes been in a diet?


----------



## luther1

Ben as Rocky Dennis haha,anyone remember that film with cher,was it calledthe mask?


----------



## Fatstuff

The best form of defense is attack:lol:


----------



## Fatstuff

luther1 said:


> Ben as Rocky Dennis haha,anyone remember that film with cher,was it calledthe mask?


no, thats jim carrey

this was just called

mask


----------



## Breda

luther1 said:


> Haha pmsl,reps later. Has lobes been in a diet?


Has lobes been on a diet pmsl


----------



## Ginger Ben

Lol bunch of cnuts. Negs all around later when I'm on pc


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol bunch of cnuts. Negs all around later when I'm on pc


zip it rocky


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> zip it rocky


Pmsl shut it sloth

"heyyyyyyyy yooooooou guys!"


----------



## luther1

Fatstuff said:


> zip it rocky


Haha. Sam Elliott has done your mum


----------



## expletive

JM said:


> I have been using 1mg ED/EOD if i forget for the past few weeks and have changed ethnicity,Expletive and Rob will vouch for my colour lol
> 
> I am actually darker skinned than the Asian lads in the gym


I'll vouch for that, who'd of thought a ginge could put an Olive skinned guy to shame with his tan :lol:


----------



## biglbs

Just seen this action,do you remember this fats?


----------



## luther1

Had a really healthy dinner tonight. Does anyone know the protein content of six egg whites?

From Cadburys creme eggs?


----------



## biglbs

About 3.5 g protein/0.25 g carbs and a bit of salt!


----------



## biglbs

biglbs said:


> About 3.5 g protein/0.25 g carbs and a bit of salt!


You cnut,just read that---fooker lol pmsl


----------



## Mr_Morocco

think ill be having scrambled eggs with tinned makreal myself, cant be f*cked cooking ive just got in from the gym


----------



## Breda

Spag bol would be done in the same amount of time but would taste so much better bro


----------



## Mr_Morocco

i aint got any mince and forgot to get chicken breasts out freezer in morning been out all day, scrambled eggs it is lol


----------



## TELBOR

Mr_Morocco said:


> i aint got any mince and forgot to get chicken breasts out freezer in morning been out all day, scrambled eggs it is lol


School boy error! :lol:

You've taken some out now haven't you?


----------



## Fatstuff

Mr_Morocco said:


> i aint got any mince and forgot to get chicken breasts out freezer in morning been out all day, scrambled eggs it is lol


i buy ready cooked diced chicken breast from asda for these emergency situations, u got no excuse really lol


----------



## Mr_Morocco

R0BR0ID said:


> School boy error! :lol:
> 
> You've taken some out now haven't you?


Yes lol, 2 chicken breasts defrosting for later, gonna have some weetabix and a double shake now with a strong black cofee then do my injection and go and smash legs


----------



## Fatstuff

^^ which can be microwaved from frozen btw


----------



## Mr_Morocco

tbh that tinned makreal in olive oil was really nice with 10 scrambled eggs and abit of cheese


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning all.

Triple scoop shake, 6 eggs and 50g smoked salmon for me for breakfast. Oh and an apple.

Didn't train today rib felt bad overnight so rested it. Will go tomorrow though.

Did jab though and started 50mg day Oxys too to get levels up for when I can hit gym properly hopefully next week.


----------



## TELBOR

Mr_Morocco said:


> Yes lol, 2 chicken breasts defrosting for later, gonna have some weetabix and a double shake now with a strong black cofee then do my injection and go and smash legs


Nice one mate! :thumb:


----------



## Ginger Ben

AAAAARRRRRGGGGGGHHHHHHHHH! Need to lift heavy things up and put them down again!!!


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


> AAAAARRRRRGGGGGGHHHHHHHHH! Need to lift heavy things up and put them down again!!!


Well pick up your belly you fat lazy cnut


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> Well pick up your belly you fat lazy cnut


It's alright I just had a pi55. Problem solved


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


> It's alright I just had a pi55. Problem solved


What happend did you wipe you p!ss off the seat when you finished?


----------



## TELBOR

Ben just start curling the skinny cnuts in your office, or some incline presses against your desk :lol: :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> What happend did you wipe you p!ss off the seat when you finished?


Just gave it a few shakes and repped out


----------



## Ginger Ben

I've ordered hcg and am coming off in three weeks. That is all.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> I've ordered hcg and am coming off in three weeks. That is all.


I'll be the tumble weed......


----------



## Fatstuff

That's gay and ginger!


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BR0ID said:


> I'll be the tumble weed......


Lol thanks


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> That's gay and ginger!


It is neither of those things. It's sensible and the right thing to do.


----------



## Breda

Ginger [URL=Ben:2990814]Ben:2990814[/URL] said:


> I've ordered hcg and am coming off in three weeks. That is all.


Wifey pulled the sex card did she


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> It is neither of those things. It's sensible and the right thing to do.


I agree Ben.

33 this year?? Its time your winky got to make a baby, then a 20 year B&C!! :lol:

*edit - I'm a retard


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> Wifey pulled the sex card did she


She pulled the "I can't keep up with your needs" card pmsl 

No bro I just decided that I want to come off so that I know what it's like. I'm worried that if I wait until October it will be a lot harder physically and mentally. This way it should be easier to do and deal with plus I'm going back on in June/July so it's not all bad! 

Just want to know I can recover before I hammer my system again.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Grub update

3 scoop shake

6 eggs

50g smokers salmon

Apple

500g turkey with spices

Flat bread

Quite a few (100g or so) mixed nuts and raisins

Double shake

Tea will be pork chop with sweet potato mash and veg.

2 scoop shake before bed

Legs and some sort of arms tomorrow morning


----------



## luther1

Ignore the haters Benjy,all decent bbers come off and run a pct. Its only those that don't want to lose any gains that cruise. Having said that,i'm going to cruise for 8 weeks. No more kids and probably no more sex if this year is anything like last. :thumb:

Just got a free trial through for Netflix. Is it any good? Its only £6 a month anyway. Just asking


----------



## luther1

Riddle me this.

I sometimes,just for the hell of it(obviously),check out some dating sites. Now then,theres quite a decent one that i often look at,ipso facto,went on it about 5 years ago (and went out with the comedy director of the BBC and smashed her in back at her posh Notting Hill gaff) anyway,i diverse,thers a chick on there who i know where she works.Would it be akin to that of a stalker to turn up at her place of work(shes a pt) and book some sessions with her then crank up the charm,or should the correct protocol be to join the dating site and have a pop at her on there???


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> Ignore the haters Benjy,all decent bbers come off and run a pct. Its only those that don't want to lose any gains that cruise. Having said that,i'm going to cruise for 8 weeks. No more kids and probably no more sex if this year is anything like last. :thumb:
> 
> Just got a free trial through for Netflix. Is it any good? Its only £6 a month anyway. Just asking


I'm not keen to lose gains either obviously but I also don't want to fuk receptors up from a ten month first cycle. Given I've been out of action for basically 3 weeks this cycle has turned to sh1t anyway so may as well finish it as planned and start again fresh and uninjured.


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> Riddle me this.
> 
> I sometimes,just for the hell of it(obviously),check out some dating sites. Now then,theres quite a decent one that i often look at,ipso facto,went on it about 5 years ago (and went out with the comedy director of the BBC and smashed her in back at her posh Notting Hill gaff) anyway,i diverse,thers a chick on there who i know where she works.Would it be akin to that of a stalker to turn up at her place of work(shes a pt) and book some sessions with her then crank up the charm,or should the correct protocol be to join the dating site and have a pop at her on there???


It's a bit stalky but if she's on there shes fair game so may respond well to a bit of face to face charm. Of course if she rejects you it will hurt more in person and shell probably lie and tell you she's in a relationship.


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> I'm not keen to lose gains either obviously but I also don't want to fuk receptors up from a ten month first cycle. Given I've been out of action for basically 3 weeks this cycle has turned to sh1t anyway so may as well finish it as planned and start again fresh and uninjured.


10 months,Fcuking hell. I remember when you weren't going to run a cycle until after your wedding. haha


----------



## Breda

luther1 said:


> Ignore the haters Benjy,all decent bbers come off and run a pct. Its only those that don't want to lose any gains that cruise. Having said that,i'm going to cruise for 8 weeks. No more kids and probably no more sex if this year is anything like last. :thumb:
> 
> Just got a free trial through for Netflix. Is it any good? Its only £6 a month anyway. Just asking


What is netflix?


----------



## Breda

luther1 said:


> Riddle me this.
> 
> I sometimes,just for the hell of it(obviously),check out some dating sites. Now then,theres quite a decent one that i often look at,ipso facto,went on it about 5 years ago (and went out with the comedy director of the BBC and smashed her in back at her posh Notting Hill gaff) anyway,i diverse,thers a chick on there who i know where she works.Would it be akin to that of a stalker to turn up at her place of work(shes a pt) and book some sessions with her then crank up the charm,or should the correct protocol be to join the dating site and have a pop at her on there???


Does a lion stalk its prey... Hell Yea

get stalkin bro!!!!


----------



## luther1

Breda said:


> What is netflix?


Its like Lovefilm. You can watch all films and programs on your pc or tv


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


> I'm not keen to lose gains either obviously but I also don't want to fuk receptors up from a ten month first cycle. Given I've been out of action for basically 3 weeks this cycle has turned to sh1t anyway so may as well finish it as planned and start again fresh and uninjured.


I think you're making thr right choice based on your lack of trainin mate... If you were still training as normal i'd delete your number and erase you from my life but if you just cruised and gave your receptors a chance to become sensitive again you'd be fine


----------



## Breda

luther1 said:


> Its like Lovefilm. You can watch all films and programs on your pc or tv


Thought it was some sort of porn site.. was guna tell you porn is free in this day and age

Net flix sounds like it could be quite decent tho.. you're better off befriendin the local ***** so you can get free pirates tho


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> 10 months,Fcuking hell. I remember when you weren't going to run a cycle until after your wedding. haha


lol, me too! Won't be ten months now but would have been if I'd B&C'd as planned instead of coming off. This way it will be a 3 and a half monther which isn't too bad.


----------



## biglbs

Ginger Ben said:


> Grub update
> 
> 3 scoop shake
> 
> 6 eggs
> 
> 50g smokers salmon
> 
> Apple
> 
> 500g turkey with spices
> 
> Flat bread
> 
> Quite a few (100g or so) mixed nuts and raisins
> 
> Double shake
> 
> Tea will be pork chop with sweet potato mash and veg.
> 
> 2 scoop shake before bed
> 
> Legs and some sort of arms tomorrow morning


Try not to have too much smokers salmon mate!

it stunts your growth,

mmmm growth here tomorrow i hope!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> I think you're making thr right choice based on your lack of trainin mate... If you were still training as normal i'd delete your number and erase you from my life but if you just cruised and gave your receptors a chance to become sensitive again you'd be fine


lol, thanks! Glad i still make the cut! :laugh:

Yeah so with 3 weeks out totally an the next few weeks working back up to something close to normal i don't see the point in cruising i may as well come off and start afresh in July.


----------



## Ginger Ben

biglbs said:


> Try not to have too much smokers salmon mate!
> 
> it stunts your growth,
> 
> mmmm growth here tomorrow i hope!


lol! fuking spell check!

Oo GH eh, tasty! :thumbup1:


----------



## biglbs

Ginger Ben said:


> lol! fuking spell check!
> 
> Oo GH eh, tasty! :thumbup1:


I might feel more alive!!!! :thumb:


----------



## Mr_Morocco

What protocol you going to use with the HCG and what PCT Ben?


----------



## TELBOR

Mr_Morocco said:


> What protocol you going to use with the HCG and what PCT Ben?


The Hacksii one is the best bet I reckon!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Mr_Morocco said:


> What protocol you going to use with the HCG and what PCT Ben?


Well it's a bit of a bodge job given time scales but plan is to shoot 1000ius twice a week for the next 3 weeks. I'm then on honeymoon for 2 weeks so will take some adex with me on that and do 0.5mg e3d. When i get back i'll give it another week (due to test d in the T400) and then run nolva, clomid and probably chuck some DAA at it too as i have it and it's cheap and seems to work for a lot of people. Will run that for 6 weeks (i think)


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BR0ID said:


> The Hacksii one is the best bet I reckon!


Or this! In fact, this!!


----------



## expletive

Ginger Ben said:


> I'm not keen to lose gains either obviously but I also don't want to fuk receptors up from a ten month first cycle. Given I've been out of action for basically 3 weeks this cycle has turned to sh1t anyway so may as well finish it as planned and start again fresh and uninjured.


Is that a bit of shamus in your avi LOL

Re oyur receptors, they are constantly renewing you you cannot fcuk them up, intact they renew and more become available, if you have the time read below, although it is a serious article for serious trainers and might not suit the slap dash methods as seen in this thread :lol:



Mars said:


> The Arguments for Downregulation
> 
> Arguments from the popular literature
> 
> Users of anabolics certainly have elevated levels of androgens, but they have very few testosterone receptors in their muscles-the paradox for natural bodybuilders is that they have plenty of receptors but not enough testosterone.
> 
> Response: there are no studies in the literature demonstrating any such thing. The above statement is an assertion only, and therefore cannot be accepted as evidence that AAS use in athletes downregulates the AR.
> 
> Users of anabolics, on the other hand, have more androgens than they need, so their training should be oriented exclusively toward re- opening the testosterone receptors.
> 
> This statement deals with the issue of sensitivity, not of regulation, but again the claim is unsupported. Users of anabolics find value in the increased doses of androgen, and advanced users may well need all that they are using simply to maintain their far-above-normal mass, let alone gain further mass. The reference to "re-opening" the testosterone receptors is dubious at best, since the receptors are not closed, nor is their any indication in any scientific literature that such could possibly be the case, or that some given style of training will remedy any such (nonexistent) condition.
> 
> One group [natural trainers] needs more testosterone, the other needs more receptors. Each group needs what the other has-which is the very reason that the first cycle of anabolics has the most effect.
> 
> The statement that the first cycle has the most effect is true, in my opinion, only by coincidence. More accurately, the cycle starting at the lowest muscular bodyweight will have the most effect. This may be because the closer to the your untrained starting point, the easier it is to gain.
> 
> Let us look at the example of a person who achieved excellent development with several years of natural training and then has gained yet more size with several steroid cycles. He then quits training for a year and shrinks back almost to his original untrained state.
> 
> If he resumes training and uses steroids, will his gains be less than in his first cycle? Hardly. So what that it may be his fifth or tenth cycle, not the first? There is no counter inside muscle cells counting off how many cycles one has done. Tthe gains in such a cycle are usually greater than in the first cycle. That does not prove upregulation, but it is strong evidence against the permanent-downregulation-after-first cycle "theory."
> 
> The greater the gains one has already made, the harder further gains are. This is true under any conditions, regardless of whether AAS are involved or not.
> 
> Thus the "first cycle" argument proves nothing with regards to AR regulation.
> 
> In any case, regulation is a short term phenomenon, operating on the time scale of hours and days. But if it were permanent or long-lasting as this writer believes, then if steroid use were ceased for a long time, one ought to shrink back to a smaller state than was previously achieved naturally, despite continuing training. After all, one would have fewer receptors working, having damaged them forever (supposedly) with the first cycle. That is, of course, not the case because the "theory" is medically ridiculous.
> 
> "Various bodybuilding publications have recently featured articles stating that as a bodybuilder's level of androgens increases, so does the level of testosterone receptors in his muscles. In other words, testosterone is said to be able to upregulate its receptors in the muscles. Needless to say, the more testosterone receptors you have, the more anabolic testosterone will be. The result of the above reasoning is that it gives license to a11 sorts of excesses."
> 
> Whether it "gives license to all sorts of excesses" or not has nothing to do with whether it is true.
> 
> First of all, if the theory were true, sedentary persons using androgens -- for contraception, for example -- would become huge. The extra testosterone would increase the number of testosterone receptors. The anabolic effect of testosterone would become increasingly stronger. In reality, untrained people who use steroids have very limited muscle growth. hey rapidly become immune to testosterone's anabolic effect.
> 
> First, no one has claimed that weight training is not needed for the steroid-using bodybuilder. This is a strawman argument. Resistance training is demonstrated to upregulate the androgen receptor, for example, and also stimulates growth by other means. Therefore it is not surprising that those who do not train do not gain nearly as much muscle as those who do. The argument that AAS use alone, without training, will not produce a championship physique proves nothing with respect to how the androgen receptor is regulated. It does not even suggest anything, to any person with judgment.
> 
> And the concept that upregulation could only exist as an uncontrollable upwards spiral is entirely incorrect. Rather, for any given hormone level, there will be a given AR level. There is no feedback mechanism, not even a postulated one, where this would then lead to yet higher hormone level, leading to yet higher AR level, etc. In fact there is negative feedback, since upregulation of the AR in the hypothalamus and pituitary in response to higher androgen would lead to greater inhibition of LH/FSH production, and therefore some reduction in androgen production.
> 
> Lastly, such persons do notme immune to testosterone's anabolic effect: they maintain the higher muscle mass so long as they are on the drug.
> 
> There is no reason to think that upregulation would become "increasingly more potent as time went on." Control of regulation is fairly quick.
> 
> The concept that AR activity is measured by "gains" is simply ridiculous. The function of the activated AR is not to produce gains per se, but to increase protein synthesis. That will only result in gains if muscle catabolism is less than the anabolism. As muscle mass becomes greater, so does catabolism. At some point under any hormonal and training stimulus, equilibrium is reached, and there are no further gains. With high dose AAS use, that point is at a far higher muscle mass than if androgen levels are at only normal values. The concept that the steroids are "not working" for the bodybuilder who is maintaining 40 lb more muscular weight than he ever could achieve naturally, and who might even still be gaining slowly (but not as fast as in his first cycle) is, at best,an example of poor reasoning.
> 
> Moderate dose steroids, even though they are sufficient to saturate the AR, don't take one as far as high dose steroids can. The difference cannot be substantially increased percentage of occupied receptors, since almost all are occupied in either case.
> 
> What does that leave as the possibilities? More receptors, or non-receptor-mediated activity.
> 
> Is there evidence that muscles are more responsive to the same level of androgen after having been exposed to high dose androgen? That would be the case, at least temporarily, if upregulation occurred. The answer is yes, there is such evidence, anecdotally. If a brief cycle (2 weeks) of high dose AAS with short-acting acetate ester is used, there can be substantially increased androgenic activity, relative to baseline, in weeks 3 and 4 even though the exogenously-supplied androgen is long out of the system. This is what would be expected if upregulation occurred. It could not be the case if substantial downregulation occurred.
> 
> The longer a course of treatment lasts, the more users are obliged to take drugs to compensate for the loss of potency.
> 
> This is simply untrue. The illogic here is confusing cessation or slowing of gains with cessation of effect. One instead should look at,. What muscular weight set-point is the body experiencing with this hormonal and exercise stimulus?
> 
> With higher dose AAS, that setpoint is higher. Once it is nearly achieved or achiever, of course gains slow or stop. And besides this, even if the body has not yet fully achieved the higher mass that may be possible with a given level of AAS, it is harder for many reasons for the body to grow after it has recently grown a fair deal. It needs time before being ready to again grow some more. This is observed whether steroids are involved or not.
> 
> Androgen upregulation would take place only in the exercised muscle, not in the unexercised muscles. Consequently, a user of anabolics who only trained his arms would not see his calves grow. That is the case .
> 
> Again, no one claims that training is not also required for muscles. No one ever said that AAS use alone is sufficient to induce muscular growth far past the untrained state. This same logic used above could be used to argue that steroids do nothing whatsoever. After all, if they worked, then you would not need to train your calves, you could just train your arms.
> 
> The assertion that upregulation is refuted daily by the experiences of bodybuilders, or by research, is just that: an assertion.
> 
> Let us then move on to more serious arguments to be found in the scientific literature:
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Scientific Evidence Apparently Favoring Downregulation
> 
> While there are no studies showing downregulation in human skeletal muscle resulting from high-dose AAS use, there are some studies in cell culture, and sometimes in vivo, which seem to indicate that downregulation can occur, though not as a result of increase in androgen from normal to supraphysiological.
> 
> This is seen both by measurement of AR mRNA, which is in an indicator of the rate of AR production, and in measurement of receptor number.
> 
> All of these studies, however, are flawed from the perspective of the bodybuilder wishing to know if downregulation of the AR has ever been observed in any cell in response to increase of androgen from normal to supranormal levels.
> 
> Range of measurement
> 
> First, the question is, downregulation relative to what? What is the control?
> 
> Unfortunately, the control for in vivo studies is castration, not the normal state. The bodybuilder really doesn't care if normal testosterone levels may result in fewer ARs for some cell types than would be seen with castration. We would not want to get castrated just to have more ARs than in the intact condition, if for no other reason than that the decrease in androgen level would be more significant than any possible increase in AR number.
> 
> In vitro studies have generally been done with zero androgen as the control, not normal androgen.
> 
> It cannot be projected that if AR number decreased as testosterone level was increased from zero to normal, that therefore it would continue to decrease as level was increased yet further. For example, the cause of this might be that there is a promotion mechanism increasing AR mRNA production as testosterone levels fall to zero. That would not mean that there would be any loss as testosterone levels increase past normal. Or if it is a repression mechanism that comes into play as testosterone levels rise past zero, that mechanism might be fully saturated by the time levels reach normal, and no further repression might occur as levels go past normal.
> 
> In fact, papers which report downregulation, even in their titles, often show in the actual data that the range of downregulation was entirely between zero and normal, or even zero and a subnormal level. Thus they give no evidence whatsoever of downregulation occurring with supraphysiological levels of androgen relative to normal levels.
> 
> Estrogen
> 
> Testosterone can aromatize to estrogen, which can itself lead to downregulation of the AR. Thus, if a study used testosterone but did not verify that the same results were seen with nonaromatizing androgen, or did not verify that use of an aromatase inhibitor did not change results, there is no way to know if any observed downregulation is due to androgen or not. It might be due to estrogen.
> 
> Assay
> 
> Unfortunately, AR concentrations are very low in cells, and mRNA is not so easily measured. It is possible for measurements to be misleading.
> 
> In Biochemical and Biophysical Research Communications (1991) Takeda, Nakamoto, Chang et al. determined, "Our immunostaining [for amount of ARs] and in situ hybridization data [for amount of AR mRNA] indicated that in rat and mouse prostate, androgen-withdrawal decreased both androgen receptor content and androgen receptor mRNA level, and that injection of androgen restored normal levels, a process termed 'upregulation'&#8230;.However, Northern blot data of Quarmby et al. in rat prostate have shown a different result, downregulation: the amount of androgen receptor mRNA increased by androgen withdrawal and decreased below the control level after androgen stimulation. Our preliminary Northern blot data (unpublished data) also showed the same tendency, downregulation." [emphasis added]
> 
> The authors go on to explain in detail, somewhat beyond the scope of this article, why Northern blot analysis can lead to false results. The in situ hybridization method is indisputably a superior, more accurate method.
> 
> Many of the studies claiming downregulation depend on Northern blot data as the sole "proof." This study, however, shows that such measurement might be entirely wrong. In any case, regulation properly refers to control of the number of receptors. Production of mRNA is one of the contributing factors, but ultimately what must be measured to determine the matter is the number of receptors. This has been done in some experiments.
> 
> Specific papers often cited to support downregulation of the AR
> 
> Endocrinology (1981). This paper compares the normal state of the rat to the castrated state, and the muscle cytosol AR concentrations of the female rat to the intact (sham-operated) male rat.
> 
> Objections to this study include the fact that the effect of supraphysiological levels of androgen was not studied; that cytosolic measurements of AR are unreliable since varying percentages of ARs may concentrate in the nuclear region, and these are more indicative of activity; and that castration of rats is notorious for producing false conclusions. The cells, and indeed the entire system of the animal, undergo qualitative change (e.g., cessation of growth) from the castration relative to the sham-operated animals. Testosterone levels are not the only thing which change upon castration. Another objection is that estrogen was not controlled and the effects of estrogen were not determined or accounted for. Estrogen levels certainly were not constant in this experiment.
> 
> Molecular Endocrinology (1990) . AR mRNA level, in vitro, was seen to increase as androgen levels were reduced below normal. Supraphysiological levels were not tested. Northern blot analysis was used. AR levels were not measured.
> 
> Molecular and Cellular Endocrinology. In human prostate carcinoma cells, in vitro, androgen resulted in downregulation of AR mRNA relative to zero androgen levels. Levels of androgen receptor, however, increased, relative to when androgen level was zero, by a factor of two. The researchers noted, "At 49 hours, androgen receptor protein increased 30% as assayed by immunoblots and 79% as assayed by ligand binding" [the later method is the more reliable and indicative of biological effect.]
> 
> Molecular Endocrinology (1993) . In vitro, it was determined by Northern blot analysis that mRNA levels decreased when supraphysiological levels of androgen were compared to zero androgen in cancer cells. Levels of ARs were measured, and there was no observed decrease despite the observed decrease in mRNA level (as measured by Northern blot.)
> 
> Molecular and Cellular Endocrinology (1995) . COS 1 cells were transfected with human AR DNA with the CMV promoter. The authors state that the DNA sequence responsible for downregulation of the AR is encoded within the AR DNA, not the promoter region. Dexamethasone [a glucocorticoid drug similar to cortisol] was observed to result in downregulation of AR mRNA relative to zero dexamethasone level. Androgen also had this effect, but did not result in lower levels of androgen receptors. This was attributed to increase in androgen receptor half life caused by androgen administration. The observed androgen downregulation effect relative to zero androgen ended at a concentration of 0.1 nanomolar of androgen (methyltrienolone) - higher doses, to 100 nanomolar, resulted in no further downregulation of AR mRNA production.
> 
> While this list is not complete, I am not omitting any studies that appear to have any better evidence - indeed, any evidence at all - that supraphysiological levels of androgen result in downregulation, relative to normal androgen levels, of the AR The above is a reasonably complete picture of the research evidence that might be used to support the bodybuilding theory of AR downregulation. When analyzed closely, no scientific study provides support for that theory.
> 
> Scientific evidence indicating that a biochemical mechanism for upregulation does exist
> 
> Even in the above evidence which apparently (at first sight) might seem in favor of downregulation, it was sometimes seen that actual levels of the AR increased, even going from zero to normal (rather than normal to supraphysiological.) This is upregulation of the receptor, since as we recall, regulation is the control of the number of receptors, and this control may be achieved by change in the half life of the receptors. Increased half life of the receptor, all else being equal, or perhaps with change in half-life overcoming other factors, can yield higher receptor numbers. Kemppainen et al. (J Biol Chem ) demonstrated that androgen increases the half life of the AR, which is an upregulating effect.
> 
> Endocrinology (1990) . In fibroblasts cultured from human genital skin which contained very low amounts of 5-alpha reductase, 2 nanomolar tritium-labeled testosterone [which is sufficient to saturate ARs] produced a 34% increase in androgen receptors as measured by specific AR binding, the best assay method known, and 20 nanomolar tritium-labeled testosterone produced an increase of 64% in number of ARs.
> 
> Note: 20 nanomolar free testosterone is approximately 400 times physiological level (normal level in humans is approximately 0.05 nanomolar).
> 
> J Steroid Biochemistry and Molecular Biology (1990). In cultured adipocytes, methyltrienolone and testosterone demonstrated marked upregulation of AR content upon administration of androgen. 10 nanomolar methyltrienolone increased AR content (as measured by binding to radiolabeled androgen) by more than five times, relative to zero androgen.
> 
> J Steroid Biochemistry and Molecular Biology (1993). In cultured smooth muscle cells from the penis of the rat, mRNA production was found to be upregulated by high dose testosterone (100 nanomolar) or DHT. When 5-alpha reducatase was inhibited by finasteride, thus blocking metabolism to DHT, AR mRNA production was downregulated in response to testosterone. Blockage of the aromatization pathway to estrogen by fadrozole eliminated this downregulation effect. Estradiol itself was found to downregulate AR mRNA production in these cells.
> 
> Endocrinol Japan (1992). One nanomolar DHT was demonstrated to increase AR protein by over 100% within 24 hours, relative to zero androgen level. The half life of the AR was demonstrated to increase from 3.3 h to 7.5 h as a result of the androgen administration.
> 
> Endocrinology (1996). 100 nanomolar testosterone was found to increase AR levels in vitro in muscle satellite cells, myotubes, and muscle-derived fibroblasts.
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Conclusions from Scientific Research
> 
> As androgen levels decrease from normal to zero, production of AR mRNA may increase in some tissues. However, the number of ARs does not necessarily increase, because the half life of the ARs decreases with lower concentrations of androgen.
> 
> As androgen levels increase from normal to supraphysiological, numbers of ARs in some tissues have been shown to increase. Such an increase is upregulation. The increase may be due primarily or entirely to increase in half-life of the AR resulting from higher androgen level.
> 
> There is no scientific evidence to support the popular view that AAS use might be expected to result in downregulation of the AR relative to receptor levels associated with normal androgen levels.
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Conclusions from Bodybuilding Observations
> 
> I find it rather unreasonable to think that the most likely thing is that athletes who have been on high dose AAS for years, and are far more massive than what they could be naturally, and who are maintaining that mass or even slowly gaining more, could possibly have less androgen receptor activity than natural athletes or low-dose steroid users.
> 
> It might, hypothetically, be possible that their AR activity is the same, and the extra size due to steroids is due entirely to non-AR mediated activities of the androgens. However there is no evidence for that and it seems unlikely.
> 
> I believe the most logical possibility is that these athletes are experiencing higher activity from their androgen receptors than natural athletes, or low dose steroid users, are experiencing. Since the majority of androgen receptors are occupied at quite moderate levels of AAS, the explanation cannot be simply that a higher percentage of receptors is occupied, with the receptor number being the same. That would not allow much improvement. In contrast, upregulation would allow substantial improvement, such as is apparently the case (unless non-AR mediated activities are largely or entirely responsible for improved anabolism, which would be an entirely unsupported hypothesis.)
> 
> Upregulation in human muscle tissue, in vivo, is not directly proven but seems to fit the evidence and to provide a plausible explanation for observed results.
> 
> I leave the matter, however, to the reader. Weigh the evidence, and decide if downregulation, as popularly advocated, is supported by science, or by what is experienced in bodybuilders
> 
> One of the most common beliefs concerning anabolic/androgenic steroid (AAS) usage is that the androgen receptor (AR) downregulates as a result of such usage. This has been claimed repeatedly in many books and articles, and it is claimed constantly on bulletin boards and the like. If I've heard it once, I've heard it a thousand times. If it were just being stated as an abstruse hypothesis, with no practical implications, with no decisions being based on it, that might be of little importance.
> 
> Unfortunately, this claim is used to support all kinds of arguments and bad advice concerning practical steroid usage. Thus, the error is no small one.
> 
> We will look at this matter fairly closely in this article. However, in brief the conclusions may be summed up as follows:
> 
> • There is no scientific evidence whatsoever that AR downregulation occurs in human muscle, or in any tissue, in response to above normal (supraphysiological) levels of AAS.
> 
> • Where AR downregulation in response to AAS has been seen in cell culture, these results do not apply because the downregulation is either not relative to normal androgen levels but to zero androgen, or estrogen may have been the causative factor, or assay methods inaccurate for this purpose were used, or often a combination of these problems make the results inapplicable to the issue of supraphysiological use of androgens by athletes.
> 
> • AR upregulation in response to supraphysiological levels of androgen in cell culture has repeatedly been observed in experiments using accurate assay methods and devoid of the above problems.
> 
> • AR downregulation in response to AAS does not agree with real world results obtained by bodybuilders, whereas upregulation does agree with real world results. (A neutral position, where levels in human muscle might be thought not to change in response to high levels of androgen, is not disproven however.)
> 
> • The "theoretical" arguments advanced by proponents of AR downregulation are invariably without merit.
> 
> The belief that androgen receptors downregulate in response to androgen is one of the most unfounded and absurd concepts in bodybuilding.
> 
> While this may seem perhaps an overly strong condemnation of that view, please consider that the claims for downregulation seen in books such as Anabolic Reference Guide (6th Issue), World Anabolic Review, Underground Steroid Handbook, etc. are presented with absolutely no evidence whatsoever to support them. The authors merely assert downregulation. They have done it so many times that by now many people assume it is gospel. In this paper you will be provided with evidence, and the evidence does not support their claim.


----------



## biglbs

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaand then?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Nice one X.

I skimmed that but will read it fully tomorrow. It's interesting but if that down regulation theory is bs why do people come off given the other "sides" can be pretty easily dealt with?

Sorry if it answers that above but I didn't see it on my skin read.


----------



## expletive

Ginger Ben said:


> Nice one X.
> 
> I skimmed that but will read it fully tomorrow. It's interesting but if that down regulation theory is bs why do people come off??
> 
> Sorry if it answers that above but I didn't see it on my skin read.


People come off due to the potential problems with HPTA


----------



## Fatstuff

people come off because they are pussies


----------



## Breda

People come of because they think they have too


----------



## Fatstuff

people come off because they have got female parts


----------



## Breda

People come off because the have the ginger gene


----------



## luther1

People generally come off to rid their system of gear,at this point bloods should be done. Its no good saying my nuts are back to normal etcetc as the bloods determine liver toxicity,heart and all that other organ bollox. Receptors has alwys been the issue,for years,but i'll be fcuked if i know tbh. People will spend hundreds on gear and food etc but not on a blood test. When i come off,i'll get one done for the hell of it and we can all pick the bones out of it. Give me until the end of April then i'll sort one


----------



## Mr_Morocco

people come off because they've done proper research and if they want kids in the future staying on all the time is going to lower the chances of having them.


----------



## expletive

Mr_Morocco said:


> people come off because they've done proper research and if they want kids in the future staying on all the time is going to lower the chances of having them.


You sure about that mate?


----------



## Fatstuff

people come off because they have gyno of the knackers


----------



## Mr_Morocco

expletive said:


> You sure about that mate?


I think so yeah, we all know injecting steroids such as test at 100x the amount your body produces isnt exactly great for you, so surely the longer your on the more chance you have of doing damage to your HPTA? Me personally id want to come off after a 12 week cycle and do a 4 week PCT and let my body recover completley


----------



## expletive

It may happen but its not a given is it?

Plenty of guys running gear all year round blast and cruise or TRT dose that are popping sprogs like no bodies business


----------



## Mr_Morocco

expletive said:


> It may happen but its not a given is it?
> 
> Plenty of guys running gear all year round blast and cruise or TRT dose that are popping sprogs like no bodies business


I agree, just saying coming off a cycle and doing a proper PCT and letting your body recover is probably a better idea for someone whos thinking of having kids soon, of course you can stay on etc but its personal choice


----------



## Breda

People come off because they like the feeling of plump balls


----------



## luther1

People come off because they don't like spotty backs


----------



## Ginger Ben

A couple of solid answers there. Thanks!


----------



## Breda

Mr_Morocco:2991975 said:


> I think so yeah, we all know injecting steroids such as test at 100x the amount your body produces isnt exactly great for you, so surely the longer your on the more chance you have of doing damage to your HPTA? Me personally id want to come off after a 12 week cycle and do a 4 week PCT and let my body recover completley


And recovering just to shut your body down again in a few weeks time is better why? You may as well stay on imo Ben has his reasons for comin off and its not to do with his HPTA so fair play to him


----------



## Breda

expletive:2991983 said:


> It may happen but its not a given is it?
> 
> Plenty of guys running gear all year round blast and cruise or TRT dose that are popping sprogs like no bodies business


Yep JM for 1


----------



## luther1

Pscarb for 2


----------



## biglbs

I had two boys on gear,then came off for a few years and my count was f-all for two years even with hcg etc

Then had our daughter natty! :thumb:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda:2992013 said:


> And recovering just to shut your body down again in a few weeks time is better why? You may as well stay on imo Ben has his reasons for comin off and its not to do with his HPTA so fair play to him


Cheers mate


----------



## TELBOR

Morning Ladies!

More 'Hulk' juice I both Quads 

Tren dreams have slowed which is good as they were getting weird :lol:

Becoming more vascular by the day, so I'm quite happy one week in :thumb:

Cracked off a chest session, I'll do legs tomorrow or rest, not sure yet!?

Soz Ben for my own update!!


----------



## Breda

Sounds like things are goin well then Robert

I can't wait to have me a few tren dreams lol

How's it with the slin


----------



## expletive

How much tren you on rob. And is it a or e


----------



## TELBOR

Breda said:


> Sounds like things are goin well then Robert
> 
> I can't wait to have me a few tren dreams lol
> 
> How's it with the slin


Yes it is mate thank you.

Tren dreams are pi55 funny when you wake up, lots of chasing, masked men, then fighting 

Slin is all good, still on 5iu Pre workout mate, not one sign of hypo and time I've taken it!

So how people manage that is purely bad planning.


----------



## luther1

It will be a and e when the cnut od's


----------



## TELBOR

expletive said:


> How much tren you on rob. And is it a or e


200mg Tren E buddy :thumb:

Its great, as its a tint of green


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> It will be a and e when the cnut od's


PMSL!

Thanks mate :thumb:

*note to self..... Luther is a ****!


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> It will be a and e when the cnut od's


Pmsl

Morning ladies. Managed a half decent leg and tris session today. Dont seem to have lost too much strength sice being off. Gave it about 80% effort to play it safe

Did ham curls, leg extn, calf raises, weighted dips and v bar push downs

Main changes since having to rest so much are loss of constant pumped look, dips got that back! And general loss of a bit of size but given I'm on 1g test I'm confident that's mostly water.

Overall things getting better. Not going to be deadlifting for a while or db benching but hopefully tomorrow I can do some machine chest work, traps/rear delts and some biceps.


----------



## Breda

Any pain mate or does this mean youre back


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> Any pain mate or does this mean youre back


No pain doing what I did but there are some things I can't do. Basically anything that involves standing or using my core with a lot of weight, squats, deads, bar rows, db rows, db benching etc. Need to protect my left lat basically. Other things seem to be ok so far.

It's feeling better every day so I'm hopeful that in a other week it will be ok again.


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


> No pain doing what I did but there are some things I can't do. Basically anything that involves standing or using my core with a lot of weight, squats, deads, bar rows, db rows, db benching etc. Need to protect my left lat basically. Other things seem to be ok so far.
> 
> It's feeling better every day so I'm hopeful that in a other week it will be ok again.


You daft cnut why dont you just rest fully and eat?

I know you wanna stay in the whole trainin frame of mind but do you think its slowing your recovery at all, even if its not hurting on particular exercises, you are still weakenin your CNS some what

I know what its like tho bro... we're all men out here and we man the fcuk up but some times we should just man the fcuk down lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> You daft cnut why dont you just rest fully and eat?
> 
> I know you wanna stay in the whole trainin frame of mind but do you think its slowing your recovery at all, even if its not hurting on particular exercises, you are still weakenin your CNS some what
> 
> I know what its like tho bro... we're all men out here and we man the fcuk up but some times we should just man the fcuk down lol


I'm advocating active recovery! 

I've had two weeks of full rest and it's

driven me mad. Don't think what I'm doing will do any harm tbh I really am taking it very steady. Not doing any compound lifts as I can't so CNS won't be taking too much of a beating and I'm not lifting heavy either.

I take and appreciate your point though. I'm half manned up!


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Ginger Ben said:


> I'm advocating active recovery!
> 
> I've had two weeks of full rest and it's
> 
> driven me mad. Don't think what I'm doing will do any harm tbh I really am taking it very steady. Not doing any compound lifts as I can't so CNS won't be taking too much of a beating and I'm not lifting heavy either.
> 
> I take and appreciate your point though. I'm half manned up!


How long you got left on cycle mate?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Slightly off topic - who wants to set up a bra fitting service for gypsy's? Reckon we'd clean up


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


> I'm advocating active recovery!
> 
> I've had two weeks of full rest and it's
> 
> driven me mad. Don't think what I'm doing will do any harm tbh I really am taking it very steady. Not doing any compound lifts as I can't so CNS won't be taking too much of a beating and I'm not lifting heavy either.
> 
> I take and appreciate your point though. I'm half manned up!


Wasnt trying to come over like your nan or nothin man i know you are smart enough to know when you need to chill and when you are ok to train... Just want you back on it cos i care bro (no ****)


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


> Slightly off topic - who wants to set up a bra fitting service for gypsy's? Reckon we'd clean up


i'm in.. well bo by hand and mouth measurements only


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Slightly off topic - who wants to set up a bra fitting service for gypsy's? Reckon we'd clean up


Put my name down mate :thumb:


----------



## biglbs

Nice to see you doing a bit ben even it reminds me of my fairy training with broken leg! 

Better to do a little bit a? :thumb:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Mr_Morocco said:


> How long you got left on cycle mate?


Three weeks mate. Not enough time to do much but may as well finish it off.


----------



## TELBOR

biglbs said:


> Nice to see you doing a bit ben even it reminds me of my fairy training with broken leg!
> 
> Better to do a little bit a? :thumb:


You've broke your leg :whistling:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> Wasnt trying to come over like your nan or nothin man i know you are smart enough to know when you need to chill and when you are ok to train... Just want you back on it cos i care bro (no ****)


Yeah I know mate, can't wait to get back properly!!


----------



## Breda

R0BR0ID said:


> You've broke your leg :whistling:


The heavy cnut stood up and his leg couldnt take the strain :lol:


----------



## biglbs

R0BR0ID said:


> You've broke your leg :whistling:


All good now though!

Front squats and machine stacks goin on see journel--oh and big cnut back done today!!!


----------



## biglbs

Breda said:


> The heavy cnut stood up and his leg couldnt take the strain :lol:


Love you too,my bro from another coloured Maaa! :lol:


----------



## luther1

R0BR0ID said:


> You've broke your leg :whistling:


never mentioned it before has he?

I think the cnut dropped his lunch box on it


----------



## biglbs

luther1 said:


> never mentioned it before has he?
> 
> I think the cnut dropped his lunch box on it


Check begining of journel ya blind cnut!


----------



## luther1

biglbs said:


> Check begining of journel ya blind cnut!


Irony


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> never mentioned it before has he?
> 
> I think the cnut dropped his lunch box on it


Hadn't he?


----------



## luther1

QUOTE=R0BR0ID;2993125]Hadn't he?


----------



## Breda

R0BR0ID said:


> Hadn't he?


No... never

Well not today


----------



## Breda

luther1 said:


> Haha,next he'll be telling us he's got a cafe


Has he?

Then he'll be tellin us he has a range rover with a private plate of B19 LBS


----------



## luther1

Breda said:


> Has he?
> 
> Then he'll be tellin us he has a range rover with a private plate of B19 LBS


Pmsl.

Read the beginning of his journal you cnut


----------



## luther1

Breda said:


> Has he?
> 
> Then he'll be tellin us he has a range rover with a private plate of B19 LBS


Has his wife got a private plate too?


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> Has his wife got a private plate too?


Yeah she has;

B1G AR5E


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BR0ID said:


> Yeah she has;
> 
> B1G AR5E


Damn! Tren making you Billy big balls isn't it! Well obviously Billy tiny balls but you know what I mean.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Damn! Tren making you Billy big balls isn't it! Well obviously Billy tiny balls but you know what I mean.


PMSL!

What are these balls you speak of 

Tren an MT2 tan and this baby face has just caused 'chaos' with some middle age women :lol:


----------



## luther1

When the cnut gets to about 16st hes going to be a fcuking nightmare isn't he


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> When the cnut gets to about 16st hes going to be a fcuking nightmare isn't he


Probably


----------



## Breda

luther1 said:


> When the cnut gets to about 16st hes going to be a fcuking nightmare isn't he


The cnut will be askin to have his mame changed to medium lbs, his license plate to M3D LBS and will be tellin us about it in every post


----------



## luther1

Breda said:


> The cnut will be askin to have his mame changed to medium lbs, his license plate to M3D LBS and will be tellin us about it in every post


How he's just cooked 15lb of liver and just eaten some fairy ckaes. I fcuking hope he doesnt break his leg


----------



## Breda

luther1 said:


> How he's just cooked 15lb of liver and just eaten some fairy ckaes. I fcuking hope he doesnt break his leg


Did you know he's getting some GH


----------



## luther1

Breda said:


> Did you know he's getting some GH


You're fcuking kidding me. Hes kept that on the down lo


----------



## Breda

luther1 said:


> You're fcuking kidding me. Hes kept that on the down lo


I BULL SH!T YOU NOT.. THE GUY KNOWS HOW TO KEEP THINGS QUITE


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> You're fcuking kidding me. Hes kept that on the down lo


Don't worry,its only the generic stuff from the far east!


----------



## luther1

Breda said:


> I BULL SH!T YOU NOT.. THE GUY KNOWS HOW TO KEEP THINGS QUITE


Mr big is Mr hush fcuking hush. Doesn't he know we like to share things in,here?


----------



## Breda

luther1 said:


> Mr big is Mr hush fcuking hush. Doesn't he know we like to share things in,here?


Tell me about it the secretive cnut... He must have something to hide


----------



## Ginger Ben

Pmsl


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> Mr big is Mr hush fcuking hush. Doesn't he know we like to share things in,here?


Pmsl!

He's worse than me waiting for his stash 

Each day he posts "still no gh "

Postman Pats nabbed it and pumping into Jess :lol:


----------



## luther1

Breda said:


> Tell me about it the secretive cnut... He must have something to hide


Probably used to be a face round Essex years ago and did sone bad sh!t.


----------



## Breda

luther1 said:


> Probably used to be a face round Essex years ago and did sone bad sh!t.


Pfft word on the grape vine is he knows how to use a fire arm or two... Dont know where i heard that tho


----------



## luther1

Breda said:


> Pfft word on the grape vine is he knows how to use a fire arm or two... Dont know where i heard that tho


Probably lost a mate or two to gun fire


----------



## biglbs

Oh yes just had some liver at my cafe after driving there in Biglbs,

It's tough to earn an honest living,far better when i was a face in the 90's

never paying to go in clubs or queue,

having more money than i could dream about,

still now i am just an old has been now

no one knows me or respects me

,such a shame!:no:

You soppy and bored.............. it seems cnuts! :yawn:

You do make me laugh though,thanks i was havin a sh1t day until reading this!


----------



## TELBOR

biglbs said:


> Oh yes just had some liver at my cafe after driving there in Biglbs,
> 
> It's tough to earn an honest living,far better when i was a face in the 90's
> 
> never paying to go in clubs or queue,
> 
> having more money than i could dream about,
> 
> still now i am just an old has been now
> 
> no one knows me or respects me
> 
> ,such a shame!:no:
> 
> You soppy and bored.............. it seems cnuts! :yawn:
> 
> You do make me laugh though,thanks i was havin a sh1t day until reading this!


Only queue I've jumped is with a fastrack ticket at Alton Towers


----------



## biglbs

R0BR0ID said:


> Only queue I've jumped is with a fastrack ticket at Alton Towers


I heard it was Mothercare? :whistling:


----------



## TELBOR

biglbs said:


> I heard it was Mothercare? :whistling:


You heard correct! Tee's and Pants from Mothercare 

Vests too, 6-9 months :lol:


----------



## biglbs

R0BR0ID said:


> You heard correct! Tee's and Pants from Mothercare
> 
> Vests too, 6-9 months :lol:


I have got some of them about from my daughter,

but you cannot have them as i pm'd Ben as he is losing so much size,

and promised he could have them

he feels quite deflated ya know!


----------



## Ginger Ben

biglbs said:


> I have got some of them about from my daughter,
> 
> but you cannot have them as i pm'd Ben as he is losing so much size,
> 
> and promised he could have them
> 
> he feels quite deflated ya know!


You've got kids? Never said, bet you conceived them on cycle too didn't you ya animal!


----------



## biglbs

Ginger Ben said:


> You've got kids? Never said, bet you conceived them on cycle too didn't you ya animal!


At least you listen!:laugh:

However i do have those little dresses you seemed keen on too,

they are all wrapped in pretty pink paper for you,ok? :lol:


----------



## luther1

Just shaved all my body hair off to get a good look at the finely chiseled physique,however,is it wrong to get a hard on when you shave near your bum hole? I think it was the vibrations from the shaver,but can't be sure. I was on all fours


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> Just shaved all my body hair off to get a good look at the finely chiseled physique,however,is it wrong to get a hard on when you shave near your bum hole? I think it was the vibrations from the shaver,but can't be sure. I was on all fours


Pmsl you sure you weren't at a welsh pub dressed as a sheep looking for cock again?


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> Pmsl you sure you weren't at a welsh pub dressed as a sheep looking for cock again?


Thats every other Thursday


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> Just shaved all my body hair off to get a good look at the finely chiseled physique


Pic update ya silly old fart!

Pretty Please :wub:

NOHOMO ....... Maybe a little :wink:


----------



## biglbs

luther1 said:


> Just shaved all my body hair off to get a good look at the finely chiseled physique,however,is it wrong to get a hard on when you shave near your bum hole? I think it was the vibrations from the shaver,but can't be sure. I was on all fours


You are a total worry! :blink:


----------



## luther1

R0BR0ID said:


> Pic update ya silly old fart!
> 
> Pretty Please :wub:
> 
> NOHOMO ....... Maybe a little :wink:


Just picture yourself,two stone heavier and with a chest:thumb:


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> Just picture yourself,two stone heavier and with a chest:thumb:


That's not you then is it :lol:


----------



## luther1

R0BR0ID said:


> That's not you then is it :lol:


No. I'm three stone heavier


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> No. I'm three stone heavier


Oh really..... ??!!

So, what do I weigh ......


----------



## Mr_Morocco

R0BR0ID said:


> Oh really..... ??!!
> 
> So, what do I weigh ......


13.8


----------



## TELBOR

Mr_Morocco said:


> 13.8


Nope 

Jab all good mate??


----------



## luther1

R0BR0ID said:


> Oh really..... ??!!
> 
> So, what do I weigh ......


Ater this cycle,about 15 st i expect:thumb:


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> Ater this cycle,about 15 st i expect:thumb:


That'll be good mate, I may over shoot that 

Fingers crossed!!


----------



## Mr_Morocco

R0BR0ID said:


> Nope
> 
> Jab all good mate??


Not too bad, have PIP though with right quad, left quad last week didnt have any. Getting some mad strength gains now the TBol is kicking in, wierd i have cold like symptoms again after jabbing right quad, exact same happend last time i jabbed it.


----------



## luther1

R0BR0ID said:


> That'll be good mate, I may over shoot that
> 
> Fingers crossed!!


Be good if you do. I'd hate to have your food bill


----------



## TELBOR

Mr_Morocco said:


> Not too bad, have PIP though with right quad, left quad last week didnt have any. Getting some mad strength gains now the TBol is kicking in, wierd i have cold like symptoms again after jabbing right quad, exact same happend last time i jabbed it.


Tbol is doing its trick then :thumb: PC??

Hmmm, that's a bit weird, lot of sh1tty colds about though mate, maybe just coincidence??


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> Be good if you do. I'd hate to have your food bill


Tell me about it, my butcher is loving me! Appetite is through the roof 

Just prepped all my food that'll cover me from 8am till 4pm and that's 2 Chicken breast, 400g of Mince (Chilli), 250g Rice, Then all the slin protocol shakes, Weetabix :lol: Greek Yogs, 250g Nuts and so on!!

500g protein is getting done each day without fail, I weighed in today and will again next wednesday. Quite happy with the numbers already


----------



## Mr_Morocco

R0BR0ID said:


> Tbol is doing its trick then :thumb: PC??
> 
> Hmmm, that's a bit weird, lot of sh1tty colds about though mate, maybe just coincidence??


Yea PC Tbol, i love Tbol ran it before crazy strength gains.

Dont think my right quad likes gear lol nasty PIP both times, lefty loves the stuff pmsl


----------



## TELBOR

Mr_Morocco said:


> Yea PC Tbol, i love Tbol ran it before crazy strength gains.
> 
> Dont think my right quad likes gear lol nasty PIP both times, lefty loves the stuff pmsl


I kinda get that sometimes!!

3ml in each of the buggers at breakfast and no PIP yet 

Legs at 7am too :lol: :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Pip in the right for me tonight!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Going to have a crack at chest, traps and bis today. Fingers crossed that all is well!


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Pip in the right for me tonight!


Gay 

PIP Free here! Leg time


----------



## biglbs

R0BR0ID said:


> Tell me about it, my butcher is loving me! Appetite is through the roof
> 
> Just prepped all my food that'll cover me from 8am till 4pm and that's 2 Chicken breast, 400g of Mince (Chilli), 250g Rice, Then all the slin protocol shakes, Weetabix :lol: Greek Yogs, 250g Nuts and so on!!
> 
> 500g protein is getting done each day without fail, I weighed in today and will again next wednesday. Quite happy with the numbers already


I tell you what mate,you keep that up and no cnut will ever take the p1ss out of your size again--that right there is proper diet when on aas!/slin

Good on ya! :thumb:

cnut!


----------



## Fatstuff

biglbs said:


> I tell you what mate,you keep that up and no cnut will ever take the p1ss out of your size again--that right there is proper diet when on aas!/slin
> 
> Good on ya! :thumb:
> 
> cnut!


Especially when he hits puberty :rolleye:


----------



## TELBOR

biglbs said:


> I tell you what mate,you keep that up and no cnut will ever take the p1ss out of your size again--that right there is proper diet when on aas!/slin
> 
> Good on ya! :thumb:
> 
> cnut!


Thanks mate!

200g Protein 100g Carbs already today..... Yes, shakes :lol:


----------



## Fatstuff

R0BR0ID said:


> Thanks mate!
> 
> 200g Protein 100g Carbs already today..... Yes, shakes :lol:


Been up since 5.20 have had 2 coffees and a coke zero. 0 grams protein!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> Been up since 5.20 have had 2 coffees and a coke zero. 0 grams protein!!


Pull yourself together you lazy cnut and at least have a 100g shake!


----------



## Fatstuff

It's alright I have since had 150g lean mince in a pitta, it's what I had left over from my tacos!!!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Good rehab session this morning. Still taking it steady but all felt good.

Chins - 4x12 at body weight

Inc bench - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] really slow

Chest machine - 5 sets of 10-15 reps no idea of weight

Face pulls - 4x15 not sure of weight

Fat grips ez bar curls - [email protected]

Please overall. Rib was fine and whilst I had to protect it with how I moved everything felt ok.

Rest now until next week then hopefully start building things back up again.


----------



## Breda

Greetings [email protected]

Rob - 500g Protein is some eating or in your case drinking

Chin - 0g protein is some eating or in your case starving

Ginger - Trained, well fcuk me you might actually move some proper weight about next week


----------



## TELBOR

Breda said:


> Greetings [email protected]
> 
> Rob - 500g Protein is some eating or in your case drinking
> 
> Chin - 0g protein is some eating or in your case starving
> 
> Ginger - Trained, well fcuk me you might actually move some proper weight about next week


Ha, thanks mate. Its a 50/50 split on slin days. But all goes to use doesn't it


----------



## Breda

R0BR0ID said:


> Ha, thanks mate. Its a 50/50 split on slin days. But all goes to use doesn't it


It all counts mate

I dont really buy into all that eat "real" food sh!te get it in however you can and in what ever form it takes... Cant wait to see the end results mate


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> Greetings [email protected]
> 
> Rob - 500g Protein is some eating or in your case drinking
> 
> Chin - 0g protein is some eating or in your case starving
> 
> Ginger - Trained, well fcuk me you might actually move some proper weight about next week


Lol benching 100 for 10 with a healing rib isn't too shabby you cnut! 

Probably still more than you can bench :whistling:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> It's alright I have since had 150g lean mince in a pitta, it's what I had left over from my tacos!!!!


Nice one 40g protein..........NoProtein


----------



## TELBOR

Breda said:


> It all counts mate
> 
> I dont really buy into all that eat "real" food sh!te get it in however you can and in what ever form it takes... Cant wait to see the end results mate


I do to an extent, but don't worry about it too much.

Macros are macros and your body doesn't know the difference between a shake and a chicken breast does it!

So long as the other nutritional values (vits/mins) get in the day I'm not that fussed 

Already I see changes which is good! Just shows a better planned cycle is more rewarding from the outset :thumb:


----------



## luther1

75G protein,100g oats,evoo,bagel and a pint of milk. Only been up an hour


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> Nice one 40g protein..........NoProtein


There's all day left yet gingy pants, got 3 chicken breasts and a pasta pouch for lunch, then I got a gammon joint for dinner (yes whole one to myself) and wherever I can squeeze a shake in!! (and maybe a protein bar lol)


----------



## luther1

R0BR0ID said:


> I do to an extent, but don't worry about it too much.
> 
> Macros are macros and your body doesn't know the difference between a shake and a chicken breast does it!
> 
> So long as the other nutritional values (vits/mins) get in the day I'm not that fussed
> 
> Already I see changes which is good! Just shows a better planned cycle is more rewarding from the outset :thumb:


So true there Roberto,your body doesnt know if a macro is from chocolate or whatever. Ive got 500,g of chicken to last me until 4 yumO'


----------



## luther1

Btw,stop preaching to the choir about better planned cycles,you're the master at pick n mix x


----------



## Mr_Morocco

bang on R0B, some people make a joke if people are having shake after shake, end of the day protein is protein


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> Btw,stop preaching to the choir about better planned cycles,you're the master at pick n mix x


Hehehehehehe, true mate !! Not this time though 

Good work on the food, I fancy a bagel now :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Mr_Morocco said:


> bang on R0B, some people make a joke if people are having shake after shake, end of the day protein is protein


Makes me laugh when people don't use them! 

Daft sods!! :lol:


----------



## Mr_Morocco

im still in bed lol NoProtein yet


----------



## luther1

I genuinely have tried loads of shake diets,loads of fish etc etc and my heaviest has always been through chicken or red meat,I just couldnt pack weight on with high protein diet of shakes or fish. A couple of units down my gym swear by fish though,so horses for courses I guess


----------



## Fatstuff

luther1 said:


> I genuinely have tried loads of shake diets,loads of fish etc etc and my heaviest has always been through chicken or red meat,I just couldnt pack weight on with high protein diet of shakes or fish. A couple of units down my gym swear by fish though,so horses for courses I guess


Vandross!! It doesn't seem 5 minutes since u were preaching about tuna and chicken breast, u sure u don't just make it up as u go along??


----------



## biglbs

I ain't hangin about here if your talkin food, 

Did you know i own a cafe and my Gh is not here yet? :lol:


----------



## Fatstuff

biglbs said:


> I ain't hangin about here if your talkin food,
> 
> Did you know i own a cafe and my Gh is not here yet? :lol:


Don't ur cafe sell steak??


----------



## biglbs

Fatstuff said:


> Don't ur cafe sell steak??


And Gh from china very cheap!


----------



## Fatstuff

Ur cafe sells gh? Lol


----------



## Fatstuff

Grilled halibut?


----------



## biglbs

Smelly smegs!


----------



## luther1

Fatstuff said:


> Vandross!! It doesn't seem 5 minutes since u were preaching about tuna and chicken breast, u sure u don't just make it up as u go along??


You are right. For basically the whole of December I changed my protein source to tuna and hardly put any weight on,swapped back to chicken and it went up loads


----------



## Fatstuff

luther1 said:


> You are right. For basically the whole of December I changed my protein source to tuna and hardly put any weight on,swapped back to chicken and it went up loads


Lol what do u mean your protein source?!?!?! Why do u have one exclusive source, variety is the spice of life!


----------



## biglbs

I think it good to have as many different protein sources in the day a you can,alternating bio-availability/timed release so that you minimise spikes.Shakes are good but diversity is a dance group?!!


----------



## biglbs

Fatstuff said:


> Lol what do u mean your protein source?!?!?! Why do u have one exclusive source, variety is the spice of life!


Never thought of you as a great mind until just then bro!!!


----------



## luther1

Fatstuff said:


> Lol what do u mean your protein source?!?!?! Why do u have one exclusive source, variety is the spice of life!


You know that I love the monotony of one meat six x a day

Rob,are you still using extreme nutrition?


----------



## Mr_Morocco

2 scoops MP whey, 1 scoop MP oats, 1 tblspn EVOO, 3 weetabix and 6 scrambled eggs done, tuna pasta for lunch and 2 chicken breasts for later


----------



## luther1

Legs tonight for the l-unit. And as with all my bodyparts that means Ronnie Coleman reps with branch Warren form and Jamie Easton weights


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> You know that I love the monotony of one meat six x a day
> 
> Rob,are you still using extreme nutrition?


No mate, that's Flinty. Tried it a few times, really good stuff!!

I'm on MP Whey, BBW Whey, BBW Premium Mass atm.


----------



## Mr_Morocco

luther1 said:


> Legs tonight for the l-unit. And as with all my bodyparts that means Ronnie Coleman reps with branch Warren form and Jamie Easton weights


Just signed up to netflix mate, saw you mention it other day. Much better content than Lovefilm tbh think ill cancel Lovefilm.


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> Legs tonight for the l-unit. And as with all my bodyparts that means Ronnie Coleman reps with branch Warren form and Jamie Easton weights


Pmsl enjoy your 2 half rep 40kg squats l-unit


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> Legs tonight for the l-unit. And as with all my bodyparts that means. Purple Ronnie reps with [email protected] form and Barry Chuckle weights


Interesting...... PMSL!


----------



## expletive

Ive got flex Lewis brother on a first aid course today.

Genetics don't run inthe family


----------



## Fatstuff

I think Luther gets too much sh1t lol poor Cnut


----------



## luther1

Fatstuff said:


> I think Luther gets too much sh1t lol poor Cnut


Too much is never enough,I genuinely fcuking love it


----------



## luther1

expletive said:


> Ive got flex Lewis brother on a first aid course today.
> 
> Genetics don't run inthe family


Apparently genetics don't run in your family either,don't you have a slim muscly brother?


----------



## expletive

Don't you have a mama who can put weight on easily


----------



## luther1

expletive said:


> Don't you have a mama who can put weight on easily


She a right fat cnut


----------



## Ginger Ben

expletive said:


> Don't you have a mama who can put weight on easily


Cnuts got a goldfish with bigger lats than him


----------



## flinty90

Afghan you look like you have put on some good mass mate in your avi !!


----------



## flinty90

This journal is like sitting in the community room at a old folks home


----------



## Fatstuff

flinty90 said:


> This journal is like sitting in the community room at a old folks home


It is now u have walked in u past it Cnut


----------



## flinty90

Fatstuff said:


> It is now u have walked in u past it Cnut


Quiet pr1ck the old folks are sleeping off there semolina


----------



## Fatstuff

pr**k doesn't get censored


----------



## biglbs

pr**k pr**k ginger----nor does ginger?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Cock sucking bunch of pr**k strokers


----------



## Mr_Morocco

****ing bunch of dirty old ****s


----------



## Ginger Ben

Ginger Ben said:


> Cock sucking bunch of pr**k strokers


Excellent no need to write cnut anymore. Cock!


----------



## Fatstuff

Pussy squelching cock loving pr**k hating fannies go get pumped in the ass!!


----------



## TELBOR

**** ****** **** so there!


----------



## Ginger Ben

****ing ****ing ****tard ****flaps


----------



## Fatstuff

Rep me (just throwing it out there)


----------



## Breda

imbicils


----------



## Fatstuff

Imbeciles**


----------



## luther1

Pmsl


----------



## TELBOR

Fatstuff said:


> Imbeciles**


****!


----------



## Fatstuff

Spammage


----------



## TELBOR

Fatstuff said:


> Spammage


Is that Brum for Fanny?


----------



## Fatstuff

R0BR0ID said:


> Is that Brum for Fanny?


U don't know about brummies lol, just because u know a few asdas lol


----------



## TELBOR

Fatstuff said:


> U don't know about brummies lol, just because u know a few asdas lol


I know quite a few brummies actually 

Haven't met a bad one until now!!

:lol:


----------



## Fatstuff

R0BR0ID said:


> I know quite a few brummies actually
> 
> Haven't met a bad one until now!!
> 
> :lol:


U have only met my big chin one arm Internet persona, u haven't met the real man


----------



## TELBOR

Fatstuff said:


> U have only met my big chin one arm Internet persona, u haven't met the real man


Suppose, jump in ya car tomorrow and come for a session


----------



## Fatstuff

I barely got time to go my gym which I will have to do on way home from work after my 12 hour shift let alone driving to whatever deep dark corner of the country u live in


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> I barely got time to go my gym which I will have to do on way home from work after my 12 hour shift let alone driving to whatever deep dark corner of the country u live in


Oh do you work 12 hour shifts mate? You've never mentioned it.

You have a personal plate on your car too?

F4T 5TF


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> Oh do you work 12 hour shifts mate? You've never mentioned it.
> 
> You have a personal plate on your car too?
> 
> F4T 5TF


Lol bellend!!


----------



## TELBOR

Fatstuff said:


> I barely got time to go my gym which I will have to do on way home from work after my 12 hour shift let alone driving to whatever deep dark corner of the country u live in


Ah, the work card..... No wonder your massive 

Pmsl! Its about 1 hour up the A38 mate :lol:

No corners in the Midlands ya daft sod!!


----------



## Fatstuff

I don't even know where ur from (I pay little attention can u tell) lol


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> Oh do you work 12 hour shifts mate? You've never mentioned it.
> 
> You have a personal plate on your car too?
> 
> F4T 5TF


Probably gets up really early too


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Right lads, mainly Ben, i've got 2 chicken breasts defrosted but have ran out of nandos sauce and jerk sauce so any idea's? I have some oyster sauce, thyme, parsley, oregano, cumin, chilli etc just basics


----------



## Fatstuff

Mr_Morocco said:


> Right lads, mainly Ben, i've got 2 chicken breasts defrosted but have ran out of nandos sauce and jerk sauce so any idea's? I have some oyster sauce, thyme, parsley, oregano, cumin, chilli etc just basics


Flatten the fcuk out of them between clingfilm fry some onions and throw any random spices in and then fry the flat chicken breasts - gets more oil on them than normal but tastes pukka


----------



## Ginger Ben

Mr_Morocco said:


> Right lads, mainly Ben, i've got 2 chicken breasts defrosted but have ran out of nandos sauce and jerk sauce so any idea's? I have some oyster sauce, thyme, parsley, oregano, cumin, chilli etc just basics


Stans idea sounds good. I'd butterfly them add whatever spices you want then grill them. Slice and put in a wrap or pitta bread if you have them like a kebab with some salad veg.


----------



## Mr_Morocco

cheers lads, may try fatcnuts idea and fry em in some EVOO instead of grilled for once


----------



## Breda

Mr_Morocco said:


> Right lads, mainly Ben, i've got 2 chicken breasts defrosted but have ran out of nandos sauce and jerk sauce so any idea's? I have some oyster sauce, thyme, parsley, oregano, cumin, chilli etc just basics


Garlic, butter, chives bit of black pepper or what ever you have in the cupboards cook and enjoy


----------



## TELBOR

Mr_Morocco said:


> Right lads, mainly Ben, i've got 2 chicken breasts defrosted but have ran out of nandos sauce and jerk sauce so any idea's? I have some oyster sauce, thyme, parsley, oregano, cumin, chilli etc just basics


Am I too late......

Microwave the lot in a pan, 80mins, Full power!!

Voila..... A disaster


----------



## Fatstuff

R0BR0ID said:


> Am I too late......
> 
> Microwave the lot in a pan, 80mins, Full power!!
> 
> Voila..... A disaster


Sounds good mate


----------



## TELBOR

Fatstuff said:


> Sounds good mate


Guaranteed to make you hench brah


----------



## biglbs

R0BR0ID said:


> Guaranteed to make you hench brah


And constipated! :wacko:


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Thought id post a pic here guys seeing as i dont have a journal, 15.1 today, hoping to be 16+ in 10 weeks time. ill post another at end of cycle aswell.



See it really isnt that hard luther :lol:


----------



## luther1

Fcuking hell,i look like a pro 6 weeks out of contest compared to you,you genetically deprived cnut


----------



## Fatstuff

luther1 said:


> Fcuking hell,i look like a pro 6 weeks out of contest compared to you,you genetically deprived cnut


classic nopic vandross


----------



## biglbs

luther1 said:


> Fcuking hell,i look like a pro 6 weeks out of contest compared to you,you genetically deprived cnut


not same **** :blowme:


----------



## Mr_Morocco

luther1 said:


> Fcuking hell,i look like a pro 6 weeks out of contest compared to you,you genetically deprived cnut


6 weeks away from the flabbyest moobs competition? pmsl get a pic up


----------



## luther1

Did chest tonight actually. Was going to do me wheels but my back is giving me jip. Threw in some tri's too. Looking the bollox i can tell you


----------



## biglbs

luther1 said:


> Did chest tonight actually. Was going to do me wheels but my back is giving me jip. Threw in some tri's too. Looking the bollox i can tell you


Leg press/smith m/c or not bothered! :tongue:


----------



## expletive

luther1 said:


> Did moobs tonight actually. Was going to do me stabilisers but my back is giving me jip. Threw in some tri's too. Looking bollox i can tell you


fixed


----------



## Mr_Morocco

luther1 said:


> Did chest tonight actually. Was going to do me wheels but my back is giving me jip. Threw in some tri's too. Looking the bollox i can tell you


Pics?


----------



## luther1

biglbs said:


> Leg press/smith m/c or not bothered! :tongue:


Will be doing 45 degree leg press on Saturday with front squats and whatever else i feel like throwing in


----------



## biglbs

luther1 said:


> Will be doing 45 degree leg press on Saturday with front squats and whatever else i feel like throwing in


Avoid free fronts mate if your back bad,use smith mate it's far better on spine!


----------



## Breda

Let's get a real physique in here shall we... Luther will you ever throw up a pic? I remember you was my show down opponent


----------



## Fatstuff

fcuk me breda u seem to be packin on the weight quickly u big black bastard


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Breda said:


> Let's get a real physique in here shall we... Luther will you ever throw up a pic? I remember you was my show down opponent


hes never going to show a pic bro, bet thats not even him on the AVI the old flabby cnut


----------



## luther1

Breda said:


> Let's get a real physique in here shall we... Luther will you ever throw up a pic? I remember you was my show down opponent


Fcuk me,thats impressive. Good job i've lost my camera:whistling:


----------



## Fatstuff

is it me or is fearne cotton lookin damn sexy on celeb juice now


----------



## luther1

When will the home boys learn to pull their trousers up


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Fatstuff said:


> is it me or is fearne cotton lookin damn sexy on celeb juice now


its just you its all about holly i love that b!tch

Breda me n you should of done a show down maybe for our 2nd cycle? Im only 3 weeks into my cycle now


----------



## Breda

Fatstuff:2998274 said:


> fcuk me breda u seem to be packin on the weight quickly u big black bastard


It must be those blacknetics man


----------



## biglbs

wtf pics like smeeda ,well not black but white at least!or black and white!


----------



## Fatstuff

Mr_Morocco said:


> its just you its all about holly i love that b!tch
> 
> Breda me n you should of done a show down maybe for our 2nd cycle? Im only 3 weeks into my cycle now


i do most of the time, but theres somethin about fearne today


----------



## Breda

Mr_Morocco:2998314 said:


> its just you its all about holly i love that b!tch
> 
> Breda me n you should of done a show down maybe for our 2nd cycle? Im only 3 weeks into my cycle now


I didn't want to do the show down in the 1st place but Luther was bein all Mr big bollox 1 day so I couldn't back out of it :lol:

I'll be blastin again in about 8 weeks bro by that time you'll probably but 1 week into your pct so we wouldn't get to go head to head, I don't really like to compete tbh man, its not a comp for me and there's too many factors involved but I wish you a successful cycle


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> Let's get a real physique in here shall we... Luther will you ever throw up a pic? I remember you was my show down opponent


You big cnut. That is all.

Looking good mate great work.


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> You big cnut. That is all.
> 
> Looking good mate great work.


I know, the fcukin biafron seems to have put a stone and a couple of shades on in a few weeks lol good work v impressed!!


----------



## TELBOR

Fatstuff said:


> I know, the fcukin biafron seems to have put a stone and a couple of shades on in a few weeks lol good work v impressed!!


The boy done good!

On a side note I'll be having a session with JM today 

Then an all you can eat as a reward :lol:


----------



## Breda

Mornin folks

Enjoy your session with JM bro


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BR0ID said:


> The boy done good!
> 
> On a side note I'll be having a session with JM today
> 
> Then an all you can eat as a reward :lol:


Have a good one mate say hi to shadow from me! Lol


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Have a good one mate say hi to shadow from me! Lol


AKA Wes Brown


----------



## Ginger Ben

My Uriel style silhouette 

16 3 this morning and feeling much better. Going in for a back session tomorrow. Will be very tentative and just using bar to start with to feel out my rib etc. Will see how it goes.


----------



## Breda

Ginger [URL=Ben:2998887]Ben:2998887[/URL] said:


> My Uriel style silhouette
> 
> 16 3 this morning and feeling much better. Going in for a back session tomorrow. Will be very tentative and just using bar to start with to feel out my rib etc. Will see how it goes.
> 
> View attachment 79808


Nice silhouette bro looking big for sure.

Hope you manage to get a good back session in man I bet its all saggy and flat begging to be trained


----------



## luther1

Tidy your bed


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> Nice silhouette bro looking big for sure.
> 
> Hope you manage to get a good back session in man I bet its all saggy and flat begging to be trained


Cheers mate. I've been looking pretty flat the last week, back especially but hoping to do something meaningful to it tomorrow.


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> Tidy your bed


Had just finished making a mess of it


----------



## Fatstuff

Lookin large and in charge boy!!

Is the Urielesque silhouette the new black n White?? May have to give it a blast if it hides a multitude of sins


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> Lookin large and in charge boy!!
> 
> Is the Urielesque silhouette the new black n White?? May have to give it a blast if it hides a multitude of sins


Lol thanks stan. Yeah it is, black and white is so last month


----------



## Mr_Morocco

pmsl silhouettes are the new in thing, may try 1 myself


----------



## Fatstuff

We should all put silhouette avi's at the same time and all post in uriels journal haha


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Fatstuff said:


> We should all put silhouette avi's at the same time and all post in uriels journal haha


how the f*ck do you take em though? will do 1 when im at gym today Breda style


----------



## Fatstuff

Fcuk knows lol , just need a dark room


----------



## Ginger Ben

Mr_Morocco said:


> how the f*ck do you take em though? will do 1 when im at gym today Breda style


Just stand with the light source behind you and in a darker room if need be.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Office full of cakes today for a charity fund raiser for sport relief. Getting evils for busting out an MP cookie instead but I put my £1 in the pot!


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> Office full of cakes today for a charity fund raiser for sport relief. Getting evils for busting out an MP cookie instead but I put my £1 in the pot!


And took £9 out


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> And took £9 out


Nah mate I can gain 9 pounds with good training and diet, don't need to nick it.


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> Nah mate I can gain 9 pounds with good training and diet, don't need to nick it.


 :yawn:


----------



## Breda

Just got the sack and over the fcukin moon


----------



## luther1

Breda said:


> Just got the sack and over the fcukin moon


serious? What for bro?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> :yawn:


What are you the vandross joke protection squad?

We are off bowling this afternoon also part of some corporate attempt to get people to speak to each other. Think the management have realised that everybody is miserable here. The beautiful irony of it all is that the CEO and MD are both on holiday today so won't be attending! Cocks.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> Just got the sack and over the fcukin moon


Really?? Redundant or fired? That's not good is it bro??


----------



## Mr_Morocco

roid rage


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> What are you the vandross joke protection squad?
> 
> We are off bowling this afternoon also part of some corporate attempt to get people to speak to each other. Think the management have realised that everybody is miserable here. The beautiful irony of it all is that the CEO and MD are both on holiday today so won't be attending! Cocks.


Lol I didn't realise it was a dig at him, bit slow this morning - I thought it was just a gay comment. My apologies, my orange headed friend!


----------



## Fatstuff

Breda said:


> Just got the sack and over the fcukin moon


Your too hench for them bro, they just envious!!


----------



## Breda

luther1:2999154 said:


> serious? What for bro?


I've been on my final warning for about 6 months bro and I been slackin for 2 yrs, the cnuts must have been monitoring me cos they had all sorts of evidence so the sacked me for gross misconduct... It's all good tho cos I gave in my notice yesterday and I hopefully start a new job on the 10th so I'll just be eating sleeping and training for the next 2 weeks



Ginger [URL=Ben:2999161]Ben:2999161[/URL] said:


> Really?? Redundant or fired? That's not good is it bro??


Fired bro... The worst thing about it is the manager at the hearing wanted to keep me (we got a bit of history) bitch was crying and all sorts but the chick from HR wasn't havin it


----------



## luther1

Cnuts,still,washing up jobs are probably quite easy to come by. Probably spending most of the day on here didnt help.

Is the new job a dead cert?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Oh well at least you knew it was coming and have planned ahead thats good.

So which sainsburys will you be working at? My car needs a wash and I like to give the business to people I know  

Enjoy your time off mate


----------



## Breda

luther1:2999202 said:


> Cnuts,still,washing up jobs are probably quite easy to come by. Probably spending most of the day on here didnt help.
> 
> Is the new job a dead cert?


I'd be on here from the minute I got in till the second I left :lol: cnuts

Pretty much dead cert mate I've been emailin and calling the chick who's doin my interview later gettin my flirt on... She wants some wholemeal bred


----------



## Mr_Morocco

bro sort out some free maccys when you get the job yeah


----------



## Fatstuff

U would never of got away with all that slacking back in the cotton fields u know, think yourself lucky :lol:


----------



## luther1

btw,you're not meant to spit on their shoes when you polish them you cnut


----------



## luther1

Breda said:


> I'd be on here from the minute I got in till the second I left :lol: cnuts
> 
> Pretty much dead cert mate I've been emailin and calling the chick who's doin my interview later gettin my flirt on... She wants some wholemeal bred


Cool,always best to let the interviewer think shes in with a chance. Good luck with the interview bro


----------



## Breda

Mr_Morocco:2999218 said:


> bro sort out some free maccys when you get the job yeah


Yea no doubt I'll be the one spitting in your burger


----------



## Breda

Fatstuff:2999241 said:


> U would never of got away with all that slacking back in the cotton fields u know, think yourself lucky :lol:


Oh I wouldnt be in the fields my massive chinned compatriot.. i'd be the house ****** sleeping with the masters daughters and wives giving them chocolaty babies the cracky cnuts



luther1:2999262 said:


> Cool,always best to let the interviewer think shes in with a chance. Good luck with the interview bro


She sounds cute on the phone but I bet she's rough... Your kind of standard J

Thanks mate I'm sure I'll do fine... If not I'm fcuked


----------



## Fatstuff

The house ****** lol, u make me laugh!!


----------



## luther1

Breda said:


> Oh I wouldnt be in the fields my massive chinned compatriot.. i'd be the house ****** sleeping with the masters daughters and wives giving them chocolaty babies the cracky cnuts
> 
> She sounds cute on the phone but I bet she's rough... Your kind of standard J
> 
> Thanks mate I'm sure I'll do fine... If not I'm fcuked


You know what they say. Nice on the phone,add two stone


----------



## Breda

Fatstuff:2999311 said:


> The house ****** lol, u make me laugh!!


I swear that's what they called the ones that looked after the home and that


----------



## luther1

What happens if you turn up at the interview and shes a Soul sister? I bet your praying fot a fat white [email protected] with jail house tatts on her norks


----------



## Fatstuff

Breda said:


> I swear that's what they called the ones that looked after the home and that


I think it is, just made me laugh that's all!

Well u have all done me proud, your all lookin rather hench (Ben,Breda and mr gay morocco 2012) soon rob will throw down his extra couple of stone pic from his slin cycle and Luther will just keep pretending he trains. Pat on the back to u all!


----------



## biglbs

Afternoon folks!


----------



## Fatstuff

Noon lobes


----------



## Breda

luther1:2999325 said:


> What happens if you turn up at the interview and shes a Soul sister? I bet your praying fot a fat white [email protected] with jail house tatts on her norks


Hahaha

If she's a soul sister I'll offer her fat ass some chicken and the job will be mine


----------



## Breda

Greetings lobes

Any update on the whereabouts of your GH


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> We should all put silhouette avi's at the same time and all post in uriels journal haha


Done lol


----------



## Fatstuff

Lol I'm at work I cant get silhouette photo yet


----------



## biglbs

Breda said:


> Greetings lobes
> 
> Any update on the whereabouts of your GH


R you baiting me? :lol:

It's in customs under bunk gear i recon


----------



## Ginger Ben

Back session tomorrow morning for me. Not sure what I'll do as depends on pain level to be honest. Rib is loads better though but keen to not take a step backwards.

Thinking seated rows, chins, rack pulls and what ever else I can find in the new gym as not familiar with everything they have there yet.


----------



## TELBOR

What's all this silhouette bolloxs 

I'll give it a try later :lol:

Great session with JM and yes, he's a strong cnut!!

Top bloke, lovely wife and had a proper laugh all day :thumb:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BR0ID said:


> What's all this silhouette bolloxs
> 
> I'll give it a try later :lol:
> 
> Great session with JM and yes, he's a strong cnut!!
> 
> Top bloke, lovely wife and had a proper laugh all day :thumb:


Good stuff mate. Did he give you a hammering, as it were


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Good stuff mate. Did he give you a hammering, as it were


Ha!

We certainly pushed it mate, shoulders and a few tricep sets was enough 

Oh, out did me at all you can eat too :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Morning All!


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BR0ID said:


> Morning All!


Incapable of lying in these days! Annoying!


----------



## Fatstuff

I been up for hours at work

Doin my 12 hour shift :rolleye:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> I been up for hours at work
> 
> Doin my 12 hour shift :rolleye:


Early start was it? Bet you've not eaten well? :rolleye:

Not sure if I'd mentioned it but I've had a bit of a rib injury that's finally feeling better now!


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Incapable of lying in these days! Annoying!


What's one of those :lol:

Rib injury you say.... PMSL

R1B F1X3D

:thumb:


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> Early start was it? Bet you've not eaten well? :rolleye:
> 
> Not sure if I'd mentioned it but I've had a bit of a rib injury that's finally feeling better now!


Haven't eaten yet lol, Saturday sandwich from the Cafe is on it's way :rolleye: then I got 600g chicken breast and a microwave uncle bens rice which I'll probs only eat half of (the rice that is) finishing early today though, had to use some hours to look after the nip tonight.


----------



## TELBOR

Fatstuff said:


> Haven't eaten yet lol, Saturday sandwich from the Cafe is on it's way :rolleye: then I got 600g chicken breast and a microwave uncle bens rice which I'll probs only eat half of (the rice that is) finishing early today though, had to use some hours to look after the nip tonight.


What's on the sarnie...... I'm hungry 

But off to do fasted cardio for an hour now!

1 Rocketfuel Coffee, 90mg EPH and a Redbull.

Then a big feed when I get home


----------



## Fatstuff

Sausage and bacon lol


----------



## TELBOR

Fatstuff said:


> Sausage and bacon lol


Need an egg on there or tomatoes


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Fatstuff said:


> Sausage and bacon lol


Sounds like a dry fkin sandwich


----------



## Fatstuff

Sausage and bacon with butter, don't eat tomatoes, don't eat eggs, don't eat mushrooms don't eat sauce, only eat beans when it's on toast.


----------



## Fatstuff

Mr_Morocco said:


> Sounds like a dry fkin sandwich


What would u know about sausage and bacon


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Fatstuff said:


> What would u know about sausage and bacon


you dont eat eggs, GTFO!


----------



## Fatstuff

Mate I fcukin wish I did, meat is expensive lol


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Fatstuff said:


> Mate I fcukin wish I did, meat is expensive lol


you allergic to them or summin? i love eggs


----------



## Fatstuff

Mr_Morocco said:


> you allergic to them or summin? i love eggs


No, just can't stand them in any shape or form- they taste of fart!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> Sausage and bacon with butter, don't eat tomatoes, don't eat eggs, don't eat mushrooms don't eat sauce, only eat beans when it's on toast. Oh and did I mention I'm a massive bumder when it comes to food??


----------



## TELBOR

Fatstuff said:


> , don't eat eggs.


Ignore list for you!!

P.S - cardio = shin pumps and calf cramp!!


----------



## luther1

I'll probably fertilize some eggs tonight


----------



## Mr_Morocco

well fatstuff when i can be ar5ed getting out of bed i shall be eating 6 eggs scrambled with chopped chicken breast, onion, cheese and jalapenos...you dont know what your missing


----------



## Mr_Morocco

luther1 said:


> I'll probably fertilize some eggs tonight


when your dribbling whilst eating them you old cnut


----------



## Breda

luther1:3001559 said:


> I'll probably fertilize some eggs tonight


Getting some pussy are we.. or will you just be wa.nkin over a few yolks and add your own whites


----------



## Breda

Oh eggs are nasty and I shall be meeting up with JM later if the ginger cnut doesn't pussy out


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Breda said:


> Getting some pussy are we.. or will you just be wa.nkin over a few yolks and add your own whites


comon bro we both know the only pu55y hes getting is this



whilst hes watching his star trek box set with a box of tissues


----------



## Fatstuff

I am a massive bumder when it comes to food lol I can only eat certain foods, not a single veg unless u count potatos!'


----------



## Fatstuff

Breda said:


> Oh eggs are nasty and I shall be meeting up with JM later if the ginger cnut doesn't pussy out


*recovering ginger


----------



## luther1

Breda said:


> Getting some pussy are we.. or will you just be wa.nkin over a few yolks and add your own whites


No pussy for the l-unit tonight but some chick from the gym was texting me from the pub last night and came round at half twelve and stayed in Luthers love palace. She wanted to talk about fella troubles etc. It was so hard not to fart or watch porn. I humoured the bitch for an hour and had some smooth r&b on in the background to set the mood. She'd just had her tits done and they weren't quite ready to be gropped yet. Even had the cheek to smoke in my bedroom hanging over the balcony.Fcuking stank of **** did she.Lucky i can only get a semi nowadays


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> No pussy for the l-unit tonight but some chick from the gym was texting me from the pub last night and came round at half twelve and stayed in Luthers love palace. She wanted to talk about fella troubles etc. It was so hard not to fart or watch porn. I humoured the bitch for an hour and had some smooth r&b on in the background to set the mood. She'd just had her tits done and they weren't quite ready to be gropped yet. Even had the cheek to smoke in my bedroom hanging over the balcony.Fcuking stank of **** did she.Lucky i can only get a semi nowadays


Because your such an alpha she came to you 

Your running the gay card with her aren't you...... :lol: :lol:

"I'll comfort you, show me your t1ts if you want too"


----------



## luther1

all the chicks down the gym consider me their :thumb: 'fwend' :thumb:


----------



## luther1

R0BR0ID said:


> Because your such an alpha she came to you
> 
> Your running the gay card with her aren't you...... :lol: :lol:
> 
> "I'll comfort you, show me your t1ts if you want too"


Haha.Show me your tits Jen,promise i won't get a hard on


----------



## biglbs

luther1 said:


> all the chicks down the gym consider me their :thumb: 'fwend' :thumb:


They all feel they should look after you as you are so little!


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> Haha.Show me your tits Jen,promise i won't get a hard on


Yeah that's the nice subtle approach which usually works :lol:


----------



## luther1

True story. My best mate owns a 'country club' where i train(full of [email protected])and 12st vest wearing Don Henlys and believe me,apart from my pt,i'm the biggest cnut in their(goes to show how small they all are). I alternatively train at a proper bodybuilders gym in Southampton and they are all 17st and above(smallest cnut in there)


----------



## biglbs

luther1 said:


> True story. My best mate owns a 'country club' where i train(full of [email protected])and 12st vest wearing Don Henlys and believe me,apart from my pt,i'm the biggest cnut in their(goes to show how small they all are). I alternatively train at a proper bodybuilders gym in Southampton and they are all 17st and above(smallest cnut in there)


I will find today far easier knowing that bro,thanks


----------



## luther1

biglbs said:


> I will find today far easier knowing that bro,thanks


Don't you dare past judgement on my stories that neither have a plot,or a punch line you cnut


----------



## Fatstuff

luther1 said:


> Don't you dare past judgement on my stories that neither have a plot,or a punch line you cnut


Luther van DROSS

Stories has no substance, much like his musculature and personality


----------



## biglbs

luther1 said:


> Don't you dare past judgement on my stories that neither have a plot,or a punch line you cnut


and the truth shall set you free tnuc!


----------



## JM

Breda said:


> Oh eggs are nasty and I shall be meeting up with JM later if the ginger cnut doesn't pussy out


Pmsl you pasty mother fcuker il show you what black genetics are today


----------



## Ginger Ben

JM said:


> Pmsl you pasty mother fcuker il show you what black genetics are today


Wes Brown meets Weasley Snipes pmsl!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Back and bis session went well today (sorry to talk 'shop' in here!!)

Did weighted chins, rack pulls, tbar rows, seated rows, db curls and cable curls.

No major weight but felt fine so onwards and upwards 

Lots of Chav fanny in there too.....


----------



## biglbs

Ginger Ben said:


> Back and bis session went well today (sorry to talk 'shop' in here!!)
> 
> Did weighted chins, rack pulls, tbar rows, seated rows, db curls and cable curls.
> 
> No major weight but felt fine so onwards and upwards
> 
> Lots of Chav fanny in there too.....


I am getting spooned out by your avi i keep thinkin you are p1ss er urinal,oh you know who i mean!

Good to see you lookin at weights again and movin bars at least,it won't be long now and you will be steamin on!


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> Back and bis session went well today (sorry to talk 'shop' in here!!)
> 
> Did weighted chins, rack pulls, tbar rows, seated rows, db curls and cable curls.
> 
> No major weight but felt fine so onwards and upwards
> 
> Lots of Chav fanny in there too.....


I'll pop up one weekend when your fit again Benjy and train with you. are you at a ff or something?


----------



## biglbs

luther1 said:


> I'll pop up one weekend when your fit again Benjy and train with you. are you at a ff or something?


Go now he will still outlift you!


----------



## Ginger Ben

biglbs said:


> I am getting spooned out by your avi i keep thinkin you are p1ss er urinal,oh you know who i mean!
> 
> Good to see you lookin at weights again and movin bars at least,it won't be long now and you will be steamin on!


Lol. Thanks lobes getting there mate. Next week will be better for sure.


----------



## Breda

Just finished a good session with JM he's a stronger than me and trains well top bloke too.

Ginger and Rob all 4 of us need to meet up for a session soon


----------



## JM

Breda said:


> Just finished a good session with JM he's a stronger than me and trains well top bloke too.
> 
> Ginger and Rob all 4 of us need to meet up for a session soon


You kept up!

You need to sort out your avi as it does you no justice you dwarfed me you fcuker lol

I was expecting a guy built like a Somalian pirate :lol:


----------



## Fatstuff

Breda said:


> Just finished a good session with JM he's a stronger than me and trains well top bloke too.
> 
> Ginger and Rob all 4 of us need to meet up for a session soon


Am I black :rolleye:


----------



## Breda

JM:3002212 said:


> You kept up!
> 
> You need to sort out your avi as it does you no justice you dwarfed me you fcuker lol
> 
> I was expecting a guy built like a Somalian pirate :lol:


I didn't keep up with you on the dumbbell presses you fcuker pressin 42s overhead for reps, my wrists felt like they were guna snap

Anyway mate I didn't dwarf you you're being kind and you're a lump yourself you're welcome to train with me any time


----------



## Breda

Fatstuff:3002222 said:


> Am I black :rolleye:


Yes you know you are


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> I'll pop up one weekend when your fit again Benjy and train with you. are you at a ff or something?


Yeah that would be good mate. I'm at the sports centre in Basingstoke.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> Just finished a good session with JM he's a stronger than me and trains well top bloke too.
> 
> Ginger and Rob all 4 of us need to meet up for a session soon


Sounds good lads. When I'm back from hols (well a couple of weeks after so I'm strong again  ) I'd definitely be up for that.


----------



## Uriel

biglbs said:


> I am getting spooned out by your avi i keep thinkin you are p1ss er urinal,oh you know who i mean!
> 
> Good to see you lookin at weights again and movin bars at least,it won't be long now and you will be steamin on!


I've already had a go at the copper birds nest bollocked cnut for ripping off my avatar........if he puts on 4 stone of hard muscle, gets his hair detuned a few octaves, grows his cock 1/4 of a foot and sees a good plastic surgeon about his hanging ugly face - he may well become my stunt double


----------



## Ginger Ben

Uriel said:


> I've already had a go at the copper birds nest bollocked cnut for ripping off my avatar........if he puts on 4 stone of hard muscle, gets his hair detuned a few octaves, grows his cock 1/4 of a foot and sees a good plastic surgeon about his hanging ugly face - he may well become my stunt double


Not to mention ageing 20 years and spouting bollocks morning, noon and night to complete the transformation. Lol


----------



## Mr_Morocco

you lot carry on talking about training, im off to get a large mix doner n chips


----------



## Breda

Ginger [URL=Ben:3002316]Ben:3002316[/URL] said:


> Sounds good lads. When I'm back from hols (well a couple of weeks after so I'm strong again  ) I'd definitely be up for that.


I realised today that I am not very strong so fcuk it man when ever you're up for it


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Breda said:


> I realised today that I am not very strong so fcuk it man when ever you're up for it


your doing summin right bro its not always about how much you can lift


----------



## Uriel

Mr_Morocco said:


> you lot carry on talking about training, im off to get a large mix doner n chips


more like a large donger and syph - you gay cnut lol


----------



## Breda

Mr_Morocco:3002378 said:


> your doing summin right bro its not always about how much you can lift


Cheers bud you're right.

I train on my own usually so ego neva comes into it, always strict form and to failure but its always nice to be strong too.

Training with JM today gave me an ego check he's a strong boy


----------



## luther1

Uriel said:


> I've already had a go at the copper birds nest bollocked cnut for ripping off my avatar........if he puts on 4 stone of hard muscle, gets his hair detuned a few octaves, grows his cock 1/4 of a foot and sees a good plastic surgeon about his hanging ugly face - he may well become my* cnut *double


yeap


----------



## luther1

Mr_Morocco said:


> your doing summin right bro its not always about how much you can lift


Benjy can press the 50's.Has he ever mentioned that?


----------



## Fatstuff

luther1 said:


> Benjy can press the 50's.Has he ever mentioned that?


Lol


----------



## Fatstuff

u lot going bodypower?


----------



## biglbs

luther1 said:


> Benjy can press the 50's.Has he ever mentioned that?


I got some 50's for dress cuff-links.


----------



## Breda

Fatstuff:3002528 said:


> u lot going bodypower?


Want too. Tryin to source free tickets.

It's in your ends ain't it?


----------



## expletive

Fatstuff said:


> u lot going bodypower?


Yep, VIP on saturday


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> Benjy can press the 50's.Has he ever mentioned that?


Not at the moment though ive hurt my rib, not sure if I'd told you all that?

Cnuts. Pmsl


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> u lot going bodypower?


When, where, how much?


----------



## biglbs

Ginger Ben said:


> Not at the moment though ive hurt my rib, not sure if I'd told you all that?
> 
> You hurt your rib?no.......
> 
> Cnuts. Pmsl


----------



## Fatstuff

Breda said:


> Want too. Tryin to source free tickets.
> 
> It's in your ends ain't it?


Literally 5 mins from me


----------



## Uriel

i'm gunna go if work is cool...I can pay at the door, right?


----------



## Fatstuff

Uriel said:


> i'm gunna go if work is cool...I can pay at the door, right?


Not sure mate, I guess so


----------



## biglbs

Uriel said:


> i'm gunna go if work is cool...I can pay at the door, right?[/QU
> 
> You workin tomoz then Ginger cnut? er original silo man er cnut,ffs i give up!


----------



## Ginger Ben

First BBQ of the season done


----------



## biglbs

Ginger Ben said:


> First BBQ of the season done


Ate?


----------



## Uriel

Ginger Ben said:


> First BBQ of the season done


Big Bad Queer?


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> First BBQ of the season done


Kant!

I aint ate since this morning, felt like god damn death all afternoon!!!

But it was a full roast chicken and 8 bacon after fasted cardio


----------



## biglbs

blooming ben queen?


----------



## biglbs

R0BR0ID said:


> Kant!
> 
> I aint ate since this morning, felt like god damn death all afternoon!!!
> 
> But it was a full roast chicken and 8 bacon after fasted cardio


On slin i ain't surprised mate!


----------



## biglbs

Ben's bollock quasi?


----------



## TELBOR

biglbs said:


> On slin i ain't surprised mate!


Appetite is A-OK!

Just stomach ache like fcuk this afternoon 

Never mind!


----------



## Uriel

balls, bag & quim


----------



## biglbs

R0BR0ID said:


> Appetite is A-OK!
> 
> Just stomach ache like fcuk this afternoon
> 
> Never mind!


More worried that you did not eat tbf


----------



## biglbs

Uriel said:


> balls, bag & quim


Big bum cnut!!!!

oooops,i am dyslexic!


----------



## TELBOR

biglbs said:


> More worried that you did not eat tbf


Why worry? Only done fasted cardio, the chix, bacon and a shake.

All is well. Just roll on tomorrow!!


----------



## Fatstuff

R0BR0ID said:


> Why worry? Only done fasted cardio, the chix, bacon and a shake.
> 
> All is well. Just roll on tomorrow!!


There's still the rest of the day to eat!!


----------



## Breda

R0BR0ID:3003383 said:


> Kant!
> 
> I aint ate since this morning, felt like god damn death all afternoon!!!
> 
> But it was a full roast chicken and 8 bacon after fasted cardio


Same here apart from 2 shakes

Just ordered a 12" pizza 8 bits of chicken 4 hot wings, garlic bread, lilt and chocolate biscuits

That should make up for the shortfall


----------



## biglbs

cardio on a wench bro?


----------



## TELBOR

Breda said:


> Same here apart from 2 shakes
> 
> Just ordered a 12" pizza 8 bits of chicken 4 hot wings, garlic bread, lilt and chocolate biscuits
> 
> That should make up for the shortfall


Yeah that'll do!

Anchorman is on, just in case anyone didn't know :lol:


----------



## Fatstuff

i had around 50g or 60g protein while i was at work so managed a 200g protein meal when i got home

question is, what shall i do to get it up now, 50g protein bar? or get my mrs when she comes back from work (chippy) bringing me back anything i want for free, what u reckon?


----------



## Breda

R0BR0ID:3003471 said:


> Yeah that'll do!
> 
> Anchorman is on, just in case anyone didn't know :lol:


So is cod

Anchor man can kiss my ass :lol:

Did I mention I met up with JM today.... Don't think I did. He's only got good words to say about you... Your pics don't do you justice bro


----------



## TELBOR

Breda said:


> So is cod
> 
> Anchor man can kiss my ass :lol:
> 
> Did I mention I met up with JM today.... Don't think I did. He's only got good words to say about you... Your pics don't do you justice bro


"San Diego, which In German means Whale Vagina" - Ron Burgundy

He's a good 'un, I'll send him that £5 

Don't think pics we see do any of us justice,he said your MASSIVE!

Guess we're all doing something right mate :thumb:


----------



## Queenie

R0BR0ID said:


> "San Diego, which In German means Whale Vagina" - Ron Burgundy
> 
> He's a good 'un, I'll send him that £5
> 
> Don't think pics we see do any of us justice,he said your MASSIVE!
> 
> Guess we're all doing something right mate :thumb:


"you're a dirty pirate hooker" x x


----------



## luther1

I best meet this JM,probably say i'm a freak and a fcuking collosal unit


----------



## TELBOR

RXQueenie said:


> "you're a dirty pirate hooker" x x


Pmsl!

So funny


----------



## Breda

Fatstuff:3003477 said:


> i had around 50g or 60g protein while i was at work so managed a 200g protein meal when i got home
> 
> question is, what shall i do to get it up now, 50g protein bar? or get my mrs when she comes back from work (chippy) bringing me back anything i want for free, what u reckon?


Both


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> I best meet this JM,probably say i'm a freak and a fcuking collosal unit


He'd certainly say your a freak mate


----------



## Queenie

R0BR0ID said:


> Pmsl!
> 
> So funny


"why don't u go back to your home on whore island!"

Yeah... I can do this all night  awesome movie x x


----------



## Ginger Ben

Lol ****s.

No a real BBQ. Which I cooked and ate. Not the weather for it but I love cooking meat over fire it doesn't get more manly than that in the world of food.


----------



## TELBOR

RXQueenie said:


> "why don't u go back to your home on whore island!"
> 
> Yeah... I can do this all night  awesome movie x x


Pi55 funny!

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Uriel

luther1 said:


> I best meet this JM,probably say i'm a freak and a fcuking collosal unit


mate - he's complimentary not fuking mental


----------



## Fatstuff

Uriel said:


> mate - he's complimentary not fuking mental


does he come free with the dinner


----------



## Uriel

Fatstuff said:


> does he come free with the dinner


only if you finger his bum


----------



## Fatstuff

Uriel said:


> only if you finger his bum


finger his bum with my todger?


----------



## Breda

R0BR0ID:3003500 said:


> "San Diego, which In German means Whale Vagina" - Ron Burgundy
> 
> He's a good 'un, I'll send him that £5
> 
> Don't think pics we see do any of us justice,he said your MASSIVE!
> 
> Guess we're all doing something right mate :thumb:


True I am massive 

Nah mate I think he's being kind but yea pics don't give you a true reflection


----------



## luther1

Fatstuff said:


> finger his bum with my todger?


Why not,they're the same size and both smell of poo


----------



## Uriel

Fatstuff said:


> finger his bum with my todger?


yes - finger him in the axe wound of a sh1t chamber with your blue veined pish nozzle etc................

sorry for this filth ben......but u know


----------



## Ginger Ben

Uriel said:


> yes - finger him in the axe wound of a sh1t chamber with your blue veined pish nozzle etc................
> 
> sorry for this filth ben......but u know


All is well mate I think the integrity of this journal got it's ar5e smashed in months ago. lol


----------



## biglbs

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol ****s.
> 
> No a real BBQ. Which I cooked and ate. Not the weather for it but I love cooking meat over fire it doesn't get more manly than that in the world of food.


Oak is good!


----------



## Fatstuff

the integrity of this journal went on page 2, post 16 :rolleye:


----------



## Ginger Ben

biglbs said:


> Oak is good!


It is. I have mesquite and hickory wood chips at the moment. Really good for the smoker.

I like cooking with fire


----------



## biglbs

Ginger Ben said:


> It is. I have mesquite and hickory wood chips at the moment. Really good for the smoker.
> 
> I like cooking with fire


oooooooooooow you foooker!

i am pi55ed'ish and need food!

:drool:


----------



## TELBOR

biglbs said:


> oooooooooooow you foooker!
> 
> i am pi55ed'ish and need food!
> 
> :drool:


Thought you was on a diet mate...... :whistling:


----------



## biglbs

:laugh:



R0BR0ID said:


> Thought you was on a diet mate...... :whistling:


Day off sat or sunday and a blow out!

Ever heard of that?

The same as you but in reverse!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Full metal jacket is on. Now that is a proper war film. Might have to stay up and watch it.

Nice lazy sunday tomorrow then gym monday. Back in to the normal routine again next week so 4 day split as before. Pyramid sets and other nasty stuff to get my mojo back 

Shoulders Monday I think.


----------



## Fatstuff

just to let u know, the phd 50 growth factor bars microwaved go alright with the skinny cow


----------



## biglbs

Ginger Ben said:


> Full metal jacket is on. Now that is a proper war film. Might have to stay up and watch it.
> 
> Nice lazy sunday tomorrow then gym monday. Back in to the normal routine again next week so 4 day split as before. Pyramid sets and other nasty stuff to get my mojo back
> 
> Shoulders Monday I think.


Good boy,

nasty is goooood!


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Full metal jacket is on. Now that is a proper war film. Might have to stay up and watch it.
> 
> Nice lazy sunday tomorrow then gym monday. Back in to the normal routine again next week so 4 day split as before. Pyramid sets and other nasty stuff to get my mojo back
> 
> Shoulders Monday I think.


Sucky sucky $5 

That's the best bit :lol:


----------



## Breda

Fatstuff:3003728 said:


> just to let u know, the phd 50 growth factor bars microwaved go alright with the skinny cow


Pmsl thanks for that mate


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BR0ID said:


> Sucky sucky $5
> 
> That's the best bit :lol:


Sucky sucky is always the best bit


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> Pmsl thanks for that mate


The ill prepared cnut's good for something even if it is dessert advice.


----------



## biglbs

Night night

red,black,plastic,thin,odd,urin,strange and liar!

Work that out x


----------



## Queenie

biglbs said:


> Night night
> 
> red,black,plastic,thin,odd,urin,strange and liar!
> 
> Work that out x


Hmm.... Am I the odd one? X x


----------



## Breda

biglbs:3003767 said:


> Night night
> 
> red,black,plastic,thin,odd,urin,strange and liar!
> 
> Work that out x


I'm not a liar you cnut


----------



## luther1

I'm not black you cnut


----------



## biglbs

luther1 said:


> I'm not black you cnut


Morning cnuts then! :innocent:


----------



## Fatstuff

Morning lobes!


----------



## biglbs

Fatstuff said:


> Morning lobes!


No hangover now!!!

iI thought it was gonna be bad!

Starving though!

Lobes makes me chuckle!

No other lazy cnuts up?


----------



## Fatstuff

Fcukin lazy ar5e fcukers


----------



## Fatstuff

I'm fcukin bored lobes, interest me with some topical conversation


----------



## Uriel

im up and just did a little online banking.........i had to wake up for a jobbie at 5am.......not sure what that was all about but was well in the departure lounge.....pushing to board lol


----------



## Fatstuff

Uriel said:


> im up and just did a little online banking.........i had to wake up for a jobbie at 5am.......not sure what that was all about but was well in the departure lounge.....pushing to board lol


Online banking, is that cockney rhyming slang 

Tbf funny u should mention that I checked my account online this mornin too

I also could do with a poo but I'm saving it fir when I'm REALLY bored

Sundays are slow at work, so I'm fcukin climbing the Walls with boredom!


----------



## biglbs

Fatstuff said:


> I'm fcukin bored lobes, interest me with some topical conversation


Uriel,has a gift!

I am lookin after my little Mia as mum's lay in so will be a bit busy,

so have a w8nk like uriel?


----------



## biglbs

Fatstuff said:


> Online banking, is that cockney rhyming slang
> 
> Tbf funny u should mention that I checked my account online this mornin too
> 
> I also could do with a poo but I'm saving it fir when I'm REALLY bored
> 
> Sundays are slow at work, so I'm fcukin climbing the Walls with boredom!


What do you do---apart from chat here?


----------



## Fatstuff

Transport engineer


----------



## biglbs

Fatstuff said:


> Transport engineer


Ah fook all then!


----------



## Uriel

biglbs said:


> so have a w8nk like uriel?


no i'm saving it - conkers deep later x


----------



## Fatstuff

Uriel said:


> no i'm saving it - conkers deep later x


What poor misguided old jubbly have u convinced to let u flap around awkwardly on top of this time???


----------



## biglbs

Uriel said:


> no i'm saving it - conkers deep later x


Lovely,i am gonna cook a steak now mmmmm


----------



## Fatstuff

biglbs said:


> Lovely,i am gonna cook a steak now mmmmm


Mmmm Gots to love a nice piece of steak - how much u having?


----------



## Uriel

Fatstuff said:


> What poor misguided old jubbly have u convinced to let u flap around awkwardly on top of this time???


ha haa - ur mum again lol


----------



## Fatstuff

Uriel said:


> ha haa - ur mum again lol


Leave my poor disabled mother out of it :no:


----------



## JM

Good morning benders


----------



## Fatstuff

Morning ex ginge - how's things!


----------



## JM

Fatstuff said:


> Morning ex ginge - how's things!


Just had a Monster Milk shake about to pin 1mg of MT2 then have a look around the market and soak up the sun 

You?


----------



## luther1

Going to walk the dog then go and see my little girl Sydney(named after Barry Sheen's daughter) compete in a horse show,so hopefully they'll be loads of birds there in jodpurs and vests for me to perv over


----------



## Fatstuff

JM said:


> Just had a Monster Milk shake about to pin 1mg of MT2 then have a look around the market and soak up the sun
> 
> You?


Hard at graft lol :rolleye:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning homos. Starving! Going to get a power shake on the go and some eggs and smoked salmon (posh cnut ain't I!)


----------



## JM

Fatstuff said:


> Hard at graft lol :rolleye:


What is this Graft that you speak ok?? :lol:


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Ginger Ben said:


> Morning homos. Starving! Going to get a power shake on the go and some eggs and smoked salmon (posh cnut ain't I!)


ive become addicted to eggs and smoked salmon so fkin good


----------



## luther1

Mr_Morocco said:


> ive become addicted to eggs and smoked salmon so fkin good


Fatstuff don't like eggs. Don't think he's ever mentioned it before


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> Fatstuff don't like eggs. Don't think he's ever mentioned it before


Your kidding me!?

Not sure if lobes mentioned, but he has his own cafe??

And the poor sod bruised his leg a while back or something like that 

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Fatstuff

Don't know if he's mentioned it but Luther used to have a body that almost resembled a training males


----------



## Fatstuff

R0BR0ID said:


> Your kidding me!?
> 
> Not sure if lobes mentioned, but he has his own cafe??
> 
> And the poor sod bruised his leg a while back or something like that
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:


Was a scrage I heard


----------



## Fatstuff

JM said:


> What is this Graft that you speak ok?? :lol:


Fcuk knows, I'm there for 12 hours:rolleye:


----------



## Mr_Morocco

dont know if you guys know but Ben uses the 50KG dumbells


----------



## TELBOR

Mr_Morocco said:


> dont know if you guys know but Ben uses the 50KG dumbells


The sly cnut! Didn't tell me that!!


----------



## biglbs

R0BR0ID said:


> The sly cnut! Didn't tell me that!!


DiD I TELL YOU I HAVE SOME 50'S FOR CUFF LINKS?

Robroidlike are you gonna do some slin soon,did you say?

Nice 10 oz steak /egg gone mmm mmm


----------



## Breda

Mornin goons

Going to get a 3 scoop shake on the go and wash that down with some ice cream

Fatstuff, you're a transport engineer... You've never mentioned that b4 you sly dog


----------



## Fatstuff

I try to keep as little personal info as poss on here lol r0b can vouch for it that I am indeed a secretive weirdo lol


----------



## biglbs

Breda said:


> Mornin goons
> 
> Going to get a 3 scoop shake on the go and wash that down with some ice cream
> 
> Fatstuff, you're a transport engineer... You've never mentioned that b4 you sly dog


Morning!?!?! what time do you call this?

Or you been sun bathing all morning?

Is he realy?


----------



## Breda

biglbs:3004428 said:


> Morning!?!?! what time do you call this?
> 
> Or you been sun bathing all morning?
> 
> Is he realy?


It's 12:05 mate GMT what time do you call it?

Man I had a good kip JM (not sure if I mentioned that I met up with him) gave me 2 tabs of some stuff yesterday, I took them before I went to sleep and slept like a baby... Must be all the natural GH that was being released as I was counting sheep :lol:


----------



## Fatstuff

Well being as 12:00 is noon I would call it afternoon


----------



## Mr_Morocco

this fkin hangover needs to do 1, what are those sleeping pills called Breda? i need to get hold of some strong'1s like that. 1's i had in Afghan off a soldier were crazy literally knocked you out within 10 mins of taking them


----------



## expletive

Mr_Morocco said:


> this fkin hangover needs to do 1, what are those sleeping pills called Breda? i need to get hold of some strong'1s like that. 1's i had in Afghan off a soldier were crazy literally knocked you out within 10 mins of taking them


That would have been opium then LOL


----------



## biglbs

Breda said:


> It's 12:05 mate GMT what time do you call it?
> 
> Man I had a good kip JM (not sure if I mentioned that I met up with him) gave me 2 tabs of some stuff yesterday, I took them before I went to sleep and slept like a baby... Must be all the natural GH that was being released as I was counting sheep :lol:


Do you count black sheep though?


----------



## Mr_Morocco

expletive said:


> That would have been opium then LOL


no word of a lie mate, this pill was size of a clen tablet just took 1 and it knocks you out, i think the U.S military are issued them


----------



## luther1

My little girl came 3rd which is cool. Time to perv over some jodpur wearing [email protected] now


----------



## Breda

Fatstuff:3004446 said:


> Well being as 12:00 is noon I would call it afternoon


It wasnt noon when my initial post, in which lobes questioned "what time do you call this" was posted




Mr_Morocco:3004467 said:


> this fkin hangover needs to do 1, what are those sleeping pills called Breda? i need to get hold of some strong'1s like that. 1's i had in Afghan off a soldier were crazy literally knocked you out within 10 mins of taking them


They are called catapres mate


----------



## Breda

biglbs:3004488 said:


> Do you count black sheep though?


No lobes I'm not racist I count rainbow sheep


----------



## biglbs

Breda said:


> No lobes I'm not racist I count rainbow sheep


i count poles,as they are fooked up now- the north pole is in the south

the south in the north

and all the others over here,pickin stuff,no sheep left:laugh:


----------



## luther1

I'm now off for a 45min drive to join another gym and am going to book some pt sessions with the bird ive been pervving at on the net. Shes getting stalked


----------



## Fatstuff

luther1 said:


> I'm now off for a 45min drive to join another gym and am going to book some pt sessions with the bird ive been pervving at on the net. Shes getting stalked


U r a weirdo


----------



## luther1

Its either this or join the dating site shes on.This way she'll fall under my spell quicker than firing off boring messeges to each other. She's on 3 sites,ive read her profile and I'll slide in with her thinking we've got soooo much in common. Jobs a goodn


----------



## Breda

luther1:3004578 said:


> I'm now off for a 45min drive to join another gym and am going to book some pt sessions with the bird ive been pervving at on the net. Shes getting stalked


Go on son

Stalk her like the alpha male lion you wish you were bro


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> Its either this or join the dating site shes on.This way she'll fall under my spell quicker than firing off boring messeges to each other. She's on 3 sites,ive read her profile and I'll slide in with her thinking we've got soooo much in common. Jobs a goodn


Pmsl if you nail her based on the worst plan to snare some snatch I've ever heard I promise I'll not mention the injured rib again


----------



## Ginger Ben

Plan tomorrow is 2 scoop shake with 1 scoop mp oats and 150mg Oxys pre workout washed down with bcaas intra workout and 3 scoops protein with 2 more mp oats post workout.

Trying to increase carbs a bit but not going too mad. That will be most of my direct carbs for the day then.

Going to do shoulders and traps tomorrow.

Pin press, db or machine press, front and side rasies and shrugs. Did rear deltas yesterday with back.

We have these cybex plate loaded machines at new the Gym which are totally free range of motion so they mimic DB's really well as you have to control them fully. Have shoulder press and Inc chest press ones, quite smart as am alternative.


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> Pmsl if you nail her based on the worst plan to snare some snatch I've ever heard I promise I'll not mention the injured rib again


Have you got a bad rib?

Right,i need to fire up plan b now(if i had one). Drove to Farnham,checked out the David Loyd and Nuffield wellbeing centre and she wasn't a pt in either. Must be freelance.

When i wandered round the gym i think the members thought i was there to guest pose or something

Best join pof and fire off an hilarious repertoire that she'll adore and will then become me new chick


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> Have you got a bad rib?
> 
> Right,i need to fire up plan b now(if i had one). Drove to Farnham,checked out the David Loyd and Nuffield wellbeing centre and she wasn't a pt in either. Must be freelance.
> 
> When i wandered round the gym i think the members *thought i was there to guest pose or something*
> 
> Best join pof and fire off an hilarious repertoire that she'll adore and will then become me new chick


Were you walking around greased up in a thong back speedo or something?


----------



## biglbs

luther1 said:


> I'm now off for a 45min drive to join another gym and am going to book some pt sessions with the bird ive been pervving at on the net. Shes getting stalked


You're gonna pr**k tease her in sessions? wtf,,,,can i join?


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> Were you walking around greased up in a thong back speedo or something?


When a fcuking unit walks round in one of those pansy gyms they must think i'm there to show them the goods,not to press the 50kg dumbells(if they went that heavy)


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> Have you got a bad rib?
> 
> Right,i need to fire up plan b now(if i had one). Drove to Farnham,checked out the David Loyd and Nuffield wellbeing centre and she wasn't a pt in either. Must be freelance.
> 
> When i wandered round the gym i think the members thought i was there to guest pose or something
> 
> Best join pof and fire off an hilarious repertoire that she'll adore and will then become me new chick


This is just weird mate, mid-life crisis?? Or a cry for help??

Seriously, looks a bit much you old ****!


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Any of you supplement taurine for pumps and does it work? im getting mad shin pumps when i play football or do any cardio


----------



## Ginger Ben

Mr_Morocco said:


> Any of you supplement taurine for pumps and does it work? im getting mad shin pumps when i play football or do any cardio


Yes mate take 6g in my pre wo shake and it almost stops painful back pumps. Doesn't last more than about an hour or so though it seems.

Potassium is important too sp add a banana to shake as well.


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Ginger Ben said:


> Yes mate take 6g in my pre wo shake and it almost stops painful back pumps. Doesn't last more than about an hour or so though it seems.
> 
> Potassium is important too sp add a banana to shake as well.


cheers mate think i need to order some, shin pumps really f*cked me up at footy today


----------



## expletive

Yep taurine ftw. I get killer back pumps from dbol when i take it but taurine at 9g a day sorted that out


----------



## TELBOR

Mr_Morocco said:


> cheers mate think i need to order some, shin pumps really f*cked me up at footy today


Fooking nightmare isn't it!!

Feel it coming on, then trying to work through it is frickin hard going!!

First shins then calfs


----------



## luther1

R0BR0ID said:


> This is just weird mate, mid-life crisis?? Or a cry for help??
> 
> Seriously, looks a bit much you old ****!


All of the above i think! Can i blame the test?


----------



## Breda

luther1:3006100 said:


> All of the above i think! Can i blame the test?


Don't let them cnuts get at you bro they just jelly cos they got a Mrs and can't get any fresh pussy.. go get your greasy ass on pof and live the good life like a real man


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> All of the above i think! Can i blame the test?


Yes you can, carry on with the plan as Breda says


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning ball bags,

Good shoulder session today. Held back on ohp and shrugs a bit but other than that was all good.

Ohp - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] drop set to [email protected]

Db press - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] then drop set to [email protected]

Superset lat raises - [email protected], [email protected]

Superset front raises - [email protected], [email protected]

Oly bar shrugs - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] drop to [email protected] drop to [email protected] drop to [email protected] with two second squeeze

Felt great to actually do something meaningful again. Will press more next week as should be back to 100% by then.


----------



## luther1

Still haven't got my invite yet for benjys evening do. Just saying


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> Still haven't got my invite yet for benjys evening do. Just saying


Honestly the postal service really is poor isn't it. I sent them out ages ago....


----------



## JM

Ginger Ben said:


> Honestly the postal service really is poor isn't it. I sent them out ages ago....


Where's my invite mother fcuker!


----------



## biglbs

Ginger Ben said:


> Morning ball bags,
> 
> Good shoulder session today. Held back on ohp and shrugs a bit but other than that was all good.
> 
> Ohp - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] drop set to [email protected]
> 
> Db press - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] then drop set to [email protected]
> 
> Superset lat raises - [email protected], [email protected]
> 
> Superset front raises - [email protected], [email protected]
> 
> Oly bar shrugs - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] drop to [email protected] drop to [email protected] drop to [email protected] with two second squeeze
> 
> Felt great to actually do something meaningful again. Will press more next week as should be back to 100% by then.


Nice to see it my orange friend,

good to train smart too,repped


----------



## Ginger Ben

JM said:


> Where's my invite mother fcuker!


Lost with Luthers I guess??

lol, sorry chaps but I'm not sure the in laws to be would like me inviting a group of roided up junkies I've never met to a wedding they are footing the vast majority of the bill for! :nono: :lol:

Next time you'll all get an invite!


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> Still haven't got my invite yet for benjys evening do. Just saying


I got mine weeks ago!

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## JM

R0BR0ID said:


> I got mine weeks ago!
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Did it come with a +1 for me :-D

I thought we were all friends here Ben and you leave us out,I was waiting for you to ask me to be best man too!


----------



## Breda

I didn't get an invite either

Must be all them ginger jokes


----------



## luther1

Thought I was gonna be a page boy


----------



## Breda

Thought I was guna smash his wife before she walks down the isle


----------



## luther1

Thought I was guna smash the bridesmaids and do them up the aisle


----------



## Mr_Morocco

i thought id be the only mixed race moroccan cnut there to give the bridesmaids something different other than white shriveld sausages


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sorry chaps, if I get married again I'll invite you all


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> Sorry chaps, if I get married again I'll invite you all


Its a fcuking miracle you've found someone to marry you in the first place. Lighting never strikes twice you cnut


----------



## Breda

Ginger [URL=Ben:3006703]Ben:3006703[/URL] said:


> Sorry chaps, if I get married again I'll invite you all


I wouldn't come to a ginger p!ssy wedding anyway... Would be nice to get a fcukin invite tho


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> Its a fcuking miracle you've found someone to marry you in the first place. Lighting never strikes twice you cnut


I am lucky I'll give you that. Lucky I'm not stalking middle aged chubby pt's around the southern counties in a clapped out mx5 with a truck drivers tan and a Hawaiian shirt


----------



## luther1

Yeah,I would rsvp go fcuk yourself


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> I am lucky I'll give you that. Lucky I'm not stalking middle aged chubby pt's around the southern counties in a clapped out mx5 with a truck drivers tan and a Hawaiian shirt


You cnut. She isn't chubby ok


----------



## biglbs

Amazing is 'nt it you praise some cvnts efforts in the gym and rep the orange cnut too for it and he is so lost talkin sh1t in his own journel he missed it!

I have negged you now! :whistling:


----------



## luther1

biglbs said:


> Amazing is 'nt it you praise some cvnts efforts in the gym and rep the orange cnut too for it and he is so lost talkin sh1t in his own journel he missed it!
> 
> I have negged you now! :whistling:


We don't often talk training in here lobes,talking sh!t is the flavour


----------



## Ginger Ben

biglbs said:


> Amazing is 'nt it you praise some cvnts efforts in the gym and rep the orange cnut too for it and he is so lost talkin sh1t in his own journel he missed it!
> 
> I have negged you now! :whistling:


Lol sorry big lob I tried to reply earlier and UKM crashed! Thank you for your serious post. Yes it feels great to do something good again. Shoulders are still hurting and its all good!


----------



## biglbs

luther1 said:


> We don't often talk training in here lobes,talking sh!t is the flavour


You never mentioned it!


----------



## biglbs

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol sorry big lob I tried to reply earlier and UKM crashed! Thank you for your serious post. Yes it feels great to do something good again. Shoulders are still hurting and its all good!


Just fooking with you bro! x

It's been hardwork on here when i looked,bloody pooters


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning cnuts, just repped you all for no reason other than you are my boyyzzzz :cool2:


----------



## expletive

Ginger Ben said:


> Morning cnuts, just repped you all for no reason other than you are my boyyzzzz :cool2:


Have some yourself fella


----------



## Ginger Ben

expletive said:


> Have some yourself fella


 :thumb: cheers buddy!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Shoulders are feeling it today. Had to hang a tv on the wall last night and I was getting severe pumps in my delts from having my arms above my head. Also hurt cleaning my teeth this morning

Love it!!


----------



## biglbs

Thanks Ben,amazing how us muscular folks are useless half the time!

Does not effect luther much i suppose,

did i mention my growth aint here yet?


----------



## luther1

Cheers for the rep Benjy,I'll chuck some around the parish meself later. What a handsome day to be working outside. Glad all you pen pushers are in an office


----------



## Ginger Ben

biglbs said:


> Thanks Ben,amazing how us muscular folks are useless half the time!
> 
> Does not effect luther much i suppose,
> 
> did i mention my growth aint here yet?


What growth is that then??


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> Cheers for the rep Benjy,I'll chuck some around the parish meself later. What a handsome day to be working outside. Glad all you pen pushers are in an office


Tis a fine mornin' to be sure.

You scraping the chewing gum off the pavement somewhere today then?


----------



## Breda

Ginger [URL=Ben:3007358]Ben:3007358[/URL] said:


> Shoulders are feeling it today. Had to hang a tv on the wall last night and I was getting severe pumps in my delts from having my arms above my head. Also hurt cleaning my teeth this morning
> 
> Love it!!


Those good old oxy pumps when doing every day menial tasks... Give it a couple weeks mate you won't be loving it anymore :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> Those good old oxy pumps when doing every day menial tasks... Give it a couple weeks mate you won't be loving it anymore :lol:


Lol yeah that's the ones. Only got two and a half weeks left on them so hopefully will get some benefit. Dropped 150mg pwo yesterday and definitely noticed it. Will do same tomorrow for chest day and see what I can put up. 

Only running 50mg on off days though.


----------



## Breda

Ginger [URL=Ben:3007467]Ben:3007467[/URL] said:


> Lol yeah that's the ones. Only got two and a half weeks left on them so hopefully will get some benefit. Dropped 150mg pwo yesterday and definitely noticed it. Will do same tomorrow for chest day and see what I can put up.
> 
> Only running 50mg on off days though.


I didn't run any on off days just pre It did get a bit annoyin towards the end tho.

So your injury worries finally behind you mate... You can crack on with the project now and you better put up them 50s


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> I didn't run any on off days just pre It did get a bit annoyin towards the end tho.
> 
> So your injury worries finally behind you mate... You can crack on with the project now and you better put up them 50s


It's more or less sorted out. I wont be benching db's this side of holiday though. That's the one exercise that will put too much strain through it until it's 100% again. Bar is fine for next couple of weeks.

Plan for second blast is to run dbol everyday for first 5 weeks and Oxys pre wo as well


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Afternoon chaps (almost), ive just sent out reps myself. Started clen+T3 today 2 days on 2 days off, taurine is coming later with some MP cookies so hopefully will sort out my shin pumps so i can do cardio later


----------



## Ginger Ben

Mr_Morocco said:


> Afternoon chaps (almost), ive just sent out reps myself. Started clen+T3 today 2 days on 2 days off, taurine is coming later with some MP cookies so hopefully will sort out my shin pumps so i can do cardio later


Taurine will help mate for sure. Take it pre wo and should be fine. Doesn't take it away totally but makes it possible to finish a workout!

How's cycle going? Pleased?


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Ginger Ben said:


> Taurine will help mate for sure. Take it pre wo and should be fine. Doesn't take it away totally but makes it possible to finish a workout!
> 
> How's cycle going? Pleased?


Was going to have a load before footy on sundays aswell, hopefully it helps out.

Yea going fine mate tbh im up half a stone so far i reckon ill hit my target of 16 stone easily, not liking the little gut though thats why im going on clen+t3 and upping my cardio


----------



## TELBOR

Is lobes going on GH?!

Did I tell you I've been on slin...?!

I'm 18st now Luther, Type 2 Diabetes though!! Also I'm making an appearance on TV soon....... Embarrassing bodies 

I sent them a picture of you :lol:


----------



## Breda

I hear that bud 1 step at a time

Dbol and oxys yea?

I remember when you sacked a session off from some measly back pumps from 30mg dbol was it now look at you pmsl.

You'll b crippled before you even touch a weight, back pumps from takin a sh!t, forearm pumps from friggin off your Mrs, shoulder pumps from brushin your teeth :lol:


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Breda said:


> I hear that bud 1 step at a time
> 
> Dbol and oxys yea?
> 
> I remember when you sacked a session off from some measly back pumps from 30mg dbol was it now look at you pmsl.
> 
> You'll b crippled before you even touch a weight, back pumps from takin a sh!t, forearm pumps from friggin off your Mrs, shoulder pumps from brushin your teeth :lol:


Try leg cramps while u have a girl on top of you in the car, f*cked up bro trust me pmsl


----------



## Breda

Mr_Morocco:3007699 said:


> Try leg cramps while u have a girl on top of you in the car, f*cked up bro trust me pmsl


Lol

Had foot cramp while hangin out the back of some chick... I went stiff and pulled out she thought I came "no bitch I got fcukin cramp get on top" :lol:


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Breda said:


> Lol
> 
> Had foot cramp while hangin out the back of some chick... I went stiff and pulled out she thought I came "no bitch I got fcukin cramp get on top" :lol:


 :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> I hear that bud 1 step at a time
> 
> Dbol and oxys yea?
> 
> I remember when you sacked a session off from some measly back pumps from 30mg dbol was it now look at you pmsl.
> 
> You'll b crippled before you even touch a weight, back pumps from takin a sh!t, forearm pumps from friggin off your Mrs, shoulder pumps from brushin your teeth :lol:


Pmsl true enough that was before I had discovered the power of taurine in mega doses though!

Dbol will be at 30mg each day spread evenly and Oxys as a pre wo boost 

If it gets too much I'll drop the dbol.

Can you get tongue pumps?? She might like that! Pmsl


----------



## Ginger Ben

Food today for those that are interested

3 scoop shake

6 eggs and smoked salmon

Banana

Nuts and raisins

2 scoop shake

3 chicken breasts with mixed veg

Tea will be steak and sweet spud wedges with greens will have an mp cookie this afternoon and a shake before bed.

Have also had grapefruit juice with my "pills" and beetroot juice just now.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Have also had grapefruit juice with my "pills" and beetroot juice just now.


That's what I like to see :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Chest and tris is on tomorrow. Plan is this -

Warm up

Decline bb heavy - 3x5

Weighted dips - 4x8-12

Incline bb volume - 3x10-15

SS Cable flys - 3x10-15

SS Press ups - 3xfailure

Rope pull downs - 2x15-20


----------



## biglbs

Nice Benjisan,wax on wax off!

Did i mention i was thinking of winny with growth and proviron or was i being secretive?


----------



## Ginger Ben

biglbs said:


> Nice Benjisan,wax on wax off!
> 
> Did i mention i was thinking of winny with growth and proviron or was i being secretive?


This is the first I've heard of the growth let alone winny and prov!


----------



## TELBOR

biglbs said:


> Nice Benjisan,wax on wax off!
> 
> Did i mention i was thinking of winny with growth and proviron or was i being secretive?


*cough

What's this all about then, winny?


----------



## biglbs

I told you a hundred times,you never listen it's so hurtful! :whistling:


----------



## Ginger Ben

biglbs said:


> I told you a hundred times,you never listen it's so hurtful! :whistling:


Pics of the Gh or it's bs 

Going to have a shot of craze tomorrow morning. First pre wo drink for about 3 weeks so should hit home well!  oh and 150mg oxy power


----------



## biglbs

You will be so pumped that you will not get lid off!

No GH yet--next week have alpha farma winny though-50's!

I keep sniffin them but not noticed any change yet!

Am only gonna use 2 on 3/4 off(weeks)gotta watch reds!


----------



## luther1

I might get some prov just to see what a proper hard-on feels like


----------



## Mr_Morocco

luther1 said:


> I might get some prov just to see what a proper hard-on feels like


get on test400 instead mate, i get hardons and feel like f*cking everything that moves atm all day


----------



## biglbs

Any test or prov will work,

use prov off or cruising it still works,

it also makes many aas work better especialy d/bol and winny,

take with ruby grapefruit and job done!


----------



## biglbs

DiD I MENTION I AM WAITING FOR A BUS?


----------



## luther1

biglbs said:


> DiD I MENTION I AM WAITING FOR A BUS?


No,but do you wear cufflinks?


----------



## biglbs

luther1 said:


> No,but do you wear cufflinks?


Piddly little ones yes,

I heard Breda never has sun beds,psty Cnut,

and mocco has pipps the size of everest,

not sure though???


----------



## Ginger Ben

It's on like donkey kong!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Chest and tris session

Decline bench - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] - equalled pb from months ago

Dips - [email protected], [email protected]+20kg, [email protected]+20kg, [email protected]+20kg drop set to [email protected]

Incline bench - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

Ss cable flys - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

Ss press ups - 15, 13, 11

Pleased with this. Felt good and chuffed with strength


----------



## luther1

Did the rib hold out ok Benjy? Some good weight there


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> Did the rib hold out ok Benjy? Some good weight there


Yes mate seems to have done thanks. I'm leaving db bench and dead lifting heavy until I get back from holiday but so far everything else seems to be ok so far.

How you getting on??


----------



## Tassotti

Lookin large GB


----------



## Ginger Ben

Tassotti said:


> Lookin large GB


Thanks Tass, it's a flattering light for me, the dark


----------



## Tassotti

Ginger Ben said:


> Thanks Tass, it's a flattering light for me, the dark


Definitely. You can't see that your hair is ginge


----------



## Ginger Ben

Tassotti said:


> Definitely. You can't see that your hair is ginge


Or the ghostly white skin!


----------



## Ginger Ben

229.5 lbs this morning but leaner than usual. Quite pleased with that. Body seems comfortable at this sort of weight as I tend to float around here more or less.


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> Yes mate seems to have done thanks. I'm leaving db bench and dead lifting heavy until I get back from holiday but so far everything else seems to be ok so far.
> 
> How you getting on??


Another gram going in tonight,weight the same but dropping fat gradually,so i'm cool with that.

Wheres chalky lately?


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> Another gram going in tonight,weight the same but dropping fat gradually,so i'm cool with that.
> 
> Wheres chalky lately?


Good stuff. My weight is steady at this level now. Need more calories to grow more but no point IMO until I'm leaner.

Silly cnut got fired didn't he so lost his computer access. They probably took his phone from him too. Though what a car wash boy needs with a work computer is beyond me.


----------



## luther1

I'm quite happy to be lean then up the cals another day to bulk. Lean weight gain is one hell of a juggling act isn't it?

I think the thick cnut actually took his computer in the car wash with him,fcuking idiot


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> I'm quite happy to be lean then up the cals another day to bulk. Lean weight gain is one hell of a juggling act isn't it?
> 
> I think the thick cnut actually took his computer in the car wash with him,fcuking idiot


So when's this update pic coming.....


----------



## luther1

Nothing like going off topic. You bide your time young man and wait for the big unveiling


----------



## luther1

Off topic but whats bbw choc whey like Rob?


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> Off topic but whats bbw choc whey like Rob?


I like it mate, not too rich so doesn't have that sickly taste!

Choc Orange is good, Cherry is refreshing with water and ice, Banana is really good!

I've got 4kg of Vanilla arriving today so I'll let you know how that is :thumb:


----------



## Breda

luther1:3011085 said:


> Off topic but whats bbw choc whey like Rob?


Get banana mate


----------



## luther1

You've tried them all then!. You did say that extreme blueberry cheesecake was yum and that was fcuking vile. I think bbw are out of choc but I'll double check. Thanks mate


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> You've tried them all then!. You did say that extreme blueberry cheesecake was yum and that was fcuking vile. I think bbw are out of choc but I'll double check. Thanks mate


I did enjoy the Blueberry cheesecake one :lol:

Ha, I've tried a few mate, spice of life isn't it


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> I'm quite happy to be lean then up the cals another day to bulk. Lean weight gain is one hell of a juggling act isn't it?
> 
> I think the thick cnut actually took his computer in the car wash with him,fcuking idiot


It is mate, it requires too much measuring and precision for me. My "standard" diet is enough for me to maintain the weight I am at and it doesn't require much effort. If I then use the AAS to get stronger and build lean mass without adjusting calories I figure I will lean out slowly but surely without having to do too much diet wise. Once I have done all I can with that method then i will look in to some sort of calorie deficit cycling or some sh1t like that. Failing that I'll pop DNP like skittles like everybody seems to be doing and do it the "easy" way :laugh:

Make sure he puts the roof up on the MX5 before you let him wash it!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> Get banana mate


Appropriate post to come back in on! 

You get that new job mate?


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> Off topic but whats bbw choc whey like Rob?


I've got the MP Total Protein in Banana currently and its good. Was getting sick of choc smooth and vanilla. Both are nice though. BBW and Bulk have more flavours than MP though I think.


----------



## Mr_Morocco

BBW Choc Orange is nice, ill be going back on that once i finish this MP sh!te, just way to sweet for me must be packed with sugar


----------



## Ginger Ben

Mr_Morocco said:


> BBW Choc Orange is nice, ill be going back on that once i finish this MP sh!te, just way to sweet for me must be packed with sugar


What flavour MP is it? Doubt it's full of sugar but might have a load of sweetener in it.


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> Nothing like going off topic. You bide your time young man and wait for the big unveiling


I have this feeling you've been playing dumb (which I doubt you found hard) all this time and you are going to reveal something quite impressive when the time is right. h34r:


----------



## Breda

Ginger [URL=Ben:3011129]Ben:3011129[/URL] said:


> Appropriate post to come back in on!
> 
> You get that new job mate?


You know a monkey loves a banana... But I don't know what that's got to do with me 

I did get the new job thanks for askin... Start on Tuesday. Enjoyin sleepin in, going to the gym during off peak times but my eating has gone to sh!t.. backin 700g mince and a few shakes a day but eating way too much sugar


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> I've got the MP Total Protein in Banana currently and its good. Was getting sick of choc smooth and vanilla. Both are nice though. BBW and Bulk have more flavours than MP though I think.


MP's best flavour is Mint Choc!! Well nice


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> You know a monkey loves a banana... But I don't know what that's got to do with me
> 
> I did get the new job thanks for askin... Start on Tuesday. Enjoyin sleepin in, going to the gym during off peak times but my eating has gone to sh!t.. backin 700g mince and a few shakes a day but eating way too much sugar


Nice one, well done mate, try not to fuk it up this time! :laugh:

Food today has been solid -

3 scoop shake before gym

BCAAS intra

3 scoop protein and 2 scoop MP oats post gym

6 whole eggs and 75g smoked salmon

Apple

2 scoop shake

Nuts and Raisins

300g minced beef chilli with loads of veg


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Ginger Ben said:


> What flavour MP is it? Doubt it's full of sugar but might have a load of sweetener in it.


Mint Choc, its sickly sweet tbh not sure if ill finish the whole bag off.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Mr_Morocco said:


> Mint Choc, its sickly sweet tbh not sure if ill finish the whole bag off.


Oh, I quite like that one. Choc smooth is a better choice if you have a big bag though I think. I almost got mint but remembered it's a bit much after a couple of kg's of it.


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> I have this feeling you've been playing dumb (which I doubt you found hard) all this time and you are going to reveal something quite impressive when the time is right. h34r:


You know it. I'm a big deal round here. I have many leather bound books


----------



## Double J

R0BR0ID said:


> So when's this update pic coming.....


Did you not see it posted the other day? He said she's a keeper  

He's right though, he's definitely leaned out a bit on the test :lol:


----------



## Breda

Ginger [URL=Ben:3011167]Ben:3011167[/URL] said:


> Nice one, well done mate, try not to fuk it up this time! :laugh:
> 
> Food today has been solid -
> 
> 3 scoop shake before gym
> 
> BCAAS intra
> 
> 3 scoop protein and 2 scoop MP oats post gym
> 
> 6 whole eggs and 75g smoked salmon
> 
> Apple
> 
> 2 scoop shake
> 
> Nuts and Raisins
> 
> 300g minced beef chilli with loads of veg


I can't afford to fcuk it up this time tbf

That's some good eatin there before 14:00 I've had a 3 scoop shake with milk and evoo


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Wish i could eat like that, i struggle to get the food in. So far ive had a subway with chicken breast and double turkey breast and some nuts, will knock a hemo rage soon and go and smash back n cardio then got lamb steaks for after gym


----------



## Breda

Mr_Morocco:3011222 said:


> Wish i could eat like that, i struggle to get the food in. So far ive had a subway with chicken breast and double turkey breast and some nuts, will knock a hemo rage soon and go and smash back n cardio then got lamb steaks for after gym


To be fair the cnut has only eaten a few eggs, salmon, a handful of mince, nuts raisins and some veg lol


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Breda said:


> To be fair the cnut has only eaten a few eggs, salmon, a handful of mince, nuts raisins and some veg lol


Im propa lazy with getting up and making a protein shake i need to drink alot more my diet isnt too bad really


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> To be fair the cnut has only eaten a few eggs, salmon, a handful of mince, nuts raisins and some veg lol


Lol I have to agree it's not a lot tbh.

Afghan if you can't be ar5ed to make shakes then you are beyond help


----------



## Breda

Ginger [URL=Ben:3011275]Ben:3011275[/URL] said:


> Lol I have to agree it's not a lot tbh.
> 
> Afghan if you can't be ar5ed to make shakes then you are beyond help


Funny how no one calls Afghan Mr Morocco lol but yea man u can mix up a shake in a matter of minutes in the morning, sometimes I blend a load of sh!te the night before and drink that... So much easier than cookin and eatin in the morning... Cba with all that i'd rather have the extrz time in bed


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> Funny how no one calls Afghan Mr Morocco lol but yea man u can mix up a shake in a matter of minutes in the morning, sometimes I blend a load of sh!te the night before and drink that... So much easier than cookin and eatin in the morning... Cba with all that i'd rather have the extrz time in bed


That's because Mr Morocco sounds gay as fuk and as appropriate as it might be for him I'll be damned if I'm getting dragged in to his seedy world of male beauty pageants


----------



## Breda

Ginger [URL=Ben:3011331]Ben:3011331[/URL] said:


> That's because Mr Morocco sounds gay as fuk and as appropriate as it might be for him I'll be damned if I'm getting dragged in to his seedy world of male beauty pageants


I swear he's got the gayest name on the forum... I bet Katy p!ssed herself when the cnut said that's what he wanted it changed too


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Ginger Ben said:


> That's because Mr Morocco sounds gay as fuk and as appropriate as it might be for him I'll be damned if I'm getting dragged in to his seedy world of male beauty pageants


Pmsl, it has nothing to do with a beauty pagant. My grandad was Mr Morocco back in the day it was a bodybuilding thing, on top of that people though i was actually an afghany and also received a couple of racist PM's from me posting in threads about the war etc so i changed it.

As for shakes im gonna sort it out i went asda today and bought a sh!t load of food so im gonna make the most of this last 8-9 weeks of the cycle


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> I swear he's got the gayest name on the forum... I bet Katy p!ssed herself when the cnut said that's what he wanted it changed too


Pmsl I bet she replied to say "are you sure? You know it sounds a bit....fruity?" lmao


----------



## Ginger Ben

Mr_Morocco said:


> Pmsl, it has nothing to do with a beauty pagant. My grandad was Mr Morocco back in the day it was a bodybuilding thing, on top of that people though i was actually an afghany and also received a couple of racist PM's from me posting in threads about the war etc so i changed it.
> 
> As for shakes im gonna sort it out i went asda today and bought a sh!t load of food so im gonna make the most of this last 8-9 weeks of the cycle


Lol fair enough. Got any pics of him? Be interesting to see.

Good work. Got to be done and then the hard part starts which is maintaining the diet off the gear!


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol fair enough. Got any pics of him? Be interesting to see.
> 
> Good work. Got to be done and then the hard part starts which is maintaining the diet off the gear!


Yes mate i made a thread not long ago, he's my inspiration.


----------



## Breda

Mr_Morocco:3011357 said:


> Pmsl, it has nothing to do with a beauty pagant. My grandad was Mr Morocco back in the day it was a bodybuilding thing, on top of that people though i was actually an afghany and also received a couple of racist PM's from me posting in threads about the war etc so i changed it.
> 
> As for shakes im gonna sort it out i went asda today and bought a sh!t load of food so im gonna make the most of this last 8-9 weeks of the cycle


But you're afghani

How many shakes you have a day mate

You grandad was clearly natty, time to find a new inspiration :lol:

Who were the cnuts that sent racist pms I want to mock and neg them


----------



## Ginger Ben

Nice one! Sorry didn't see the thread before.


----------



## luther1

That was back when Morocco had a population of twelve. Ten of which were women and one small boy. The small boy only just came second

Joking aside,nice bit of family history and something to be proud of


----------



## TELBOR

Has anyone told Mr. Afghan about the new movement.....


----------



## biglbs

Ginger Ben said:


> I have this feeling you've been playing dumb (which I doubt you found hard) all this time and you are going to reveal something quite impressive when the time is right. h34r: [/QU
> 
> Needs to now ,or it will all be a load of sh1t! and built up for nowt!


----------



## Ginger Ben

biglbs said:


> Needs to now ,or it will all be a load of sh1t! and built up for nowt!


It'll be a load of sh1t I'm fairly confident of that.


----------



## Breda

I hope the cnut has made some gains I quite like him


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> I hope the cnut has made some gains I quite like him


Lol me too. Silly old cnuts quite funny sometimes.


----------



## biglbs

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol me too. Silly old cnuts quite funny sometimes.


Your all silly cnuts on here!

No Gh yet!!!


----------



## Breda

biglbs:3011728 said:


> Your all silly cnuts on here!
> 
> No Gh yet!!!


No GH?? What GH is that?? Genital herpes?? Gun holster?? Green hat?? Gay Hamster

What the fcuk you talkin bout lobes


----------



## Ginger Ben

biglbs said:


> Your all silly cnuts on here!
> 
> No Gh yet!!!


Tis true. Lol where the fuk did you order it from, eBay???


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Tis true. Lol where the fuk did you order it from, eBay???


Well it is from China, so your not far off :lol:


----------



## Breda

Ginger [URL=Ben:3011754]Ben:3011754[/URL] said:


> Tis true. Lol where the fuk did you order it from, eBay???


Must be being shipped in from Pluto via the sun.. silly cnut was raving about his GH and got had

Did you buy off the net lobes?


----------



## biglbs

Ginger Ben said:


> Tis true. Lol where the fuk did you order it from, eBay???


Should i not have:confused1:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> Must be being shipped in from Pluto via the sun.. silly cnut was raving about his GH and got had
> 
> Did you buy off the net lobes?


Bet it was from the bloke he buys his pies from for his cafe. Did you know he has a cafe?

Daft sods going to get vials of gravy granules. Pmsl


----------



## biglbs

R0BR0ID said:


> Well it is from China, so your not far off :lol:


The original fella was just nicked,i aint given a sheckle out so wtf?

Ordered of another guy now,with winny/proviron and beetle juice extract.


----------



## biglbs

It is all gravy now mate!


----------



## Breda

JM, banned? Anybody else notice this


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> JM, banned? Anybody else notice this


No mate, have you text him?


----------



## Breda

Ginger [URL=Ben:3011951]Ben:3011951[/URL] said:


> No mate, have you text him?


He texted me tbf.. defo been banned tho


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Whats all this GH talk i dont get it


----------



## Breda

Mr_Morocco:3011958 said:


> Whats all this GH talk i dont get it


Gay hamsters bro


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Breda said:


> Gay hamsters bro


Get Hench


----------



## biglbs

banned? has he started a site up or something?

Maybe he has got my Gh?


----------



## biglbs

Mr_Morocco said:


> Get Hench


You lost weight rocco?


----------



## Mr_Morocco

biglbs said:


> You lost weight rocco?


yes bud, clen+T3 is doing the bizz


----------



## Ginger Ben

4 eggs on two wholemeal toast for tea. Simply couldn't face a meat based meal. Getting bored of meat a bit. Need to eat more fish so that's the plan moving forward


----------



## luther1

I had some southern fried chicken filets from Tesco with a tin of beans. I couldn't face the usual [email protected] either. Just off downstairs into me library to jab my gram. Just watched a rather high budget film on xvideos with Franceska james in it and feel quite drained now,i actually feel a bit sorry for her too,Nacho did one hell of a job on her bum,the odb.


----------



## biglbs

Bleeda never said he had a son?

Did he?


----------



## Breda

Ginger [URL=Ben:3012507]Ben:3012507[/URL] said:


> 4 eggs on two wholemeal toast for tea. Simply couldn't face a meat based meal. Getting bored of meat a bit. Need to eat more fish so that's the plan moving forward


Bored of meat

Wooooooooooow

Cottage pies never get boring bro


----------



## biglbs

Ginger Ben said:


> 4 eggs on two wholemeal toast for tea. Simply couldn't face a meat based meal. Getting bored of meat a bit. Need to eat more fish so that's the plan moving forward


My diet just went south today---med pizza and i was good all day!


----------



## biglbs

Breda said:


> Bored of meat
> 
> Wooooooooooow
> 
> Cottage pies never get boring bro


Come and have one of my ones with crispy cheese top!


----------



## Breda

biglbs:3012532 said:


> Come and have one of my ones with crispy cheese top!


You can send me 1 in the post if u want mate... I'll send back the empty tuppa ware


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> I had some southern fried chicken filets from Tesco with a tin of beans. I couldn't face the usual [email protected] either. Just off downstairs into me library to jab my gram. Just watched a rather high budget film on xvideos with Franceska james in it and feel quite drained now,i actually feel a bit sorry for her too,Nacho did one hell of a job on her bum,the odb.


Yeah just needed a break from chicken or mince. Still a good meal but made a nice change.

Nice shout on the skin flick she's a hottie


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> Bored of meat
> 
> Wooooooooooow
> 
> Cottage pies never get boring bro


Just in it's purest healthy form. Give me a plate of ribs or pulled pork and I'll be all over it!  

That's true bro I love cottage pie! And lasagne mmmmmmmmm


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> 4 eggs on two wholemeal toast for tea. Simply couldn't face a meat based meal. Getting bored of meat a bit. Need to eat more fish so that's the plan moving forward


That's my plan too!

5/6 Chicken Breast a day is get a tad boring.

With the sh1te weather up here today, felt right for a Sausage feast! So had 10 of the butchers finest lincolnshire ones, apple sauce and a big yorkshire pudding 

P.S - LUTHER! Vanilla BBW whey is quite nice


----------



## biglbs

Try surf an turf

Stuff garlic/prawns in flattened chick breast cooked in evoo mmm


----------



## Ginger Ben

biglbs said:


> Try surf an turf
> 
> Stuff garlic/prawns in flattened chick breast cooked in evoo mmm


Hmm sounds good!

Rob you're a fat cnut! 10 bangers!! Animal


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Yea chicken breasts get boring as f*ck, had lamb steaks for dinner today, marinated them in garlic, EVOO and thyme and of course i had em with cous cous :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Mr_Morocco said:


> Yea chicken breasts get boring as f*ck, had lamb steaks for dinner today, marinated them in garlic, EVOO and thyme and of course i had em with cous cous :lol:


I'm on my phone so it's hard to tell fully but you look paler than me in your avi!


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Ginger Ben said:


> I'm on my phone so it's hard to tell fully but you look paler than me in your avi!


Haha its the light mate, defo not as pale as you, ginger cnut


----------



## luther1

R0BR0ID said:


> That's my plan too!
> 
> 5/6 Chicken Breast a day is get a tad boring.
> 
> With the sh1te weather up here today, felt right for a Sausage feast! So had 10 of the butchers finest lincolnshire ones, apple sauce and a big yorkshire pudding
> 
> P.S - LUTHER! Vanilla BBW whey is quite nice


Really? I need chocolate bro so a shake is escapeism for me.

Btw,are we all g2g to eat Easter eggs for a day or two? Not you though Rob,sugar/slin etc


----------



## luther1

Mr_Morocco said:


> Haha its the light mate, defo not as pale as you, ginger cnut


to be fair(haha),you do look like Casper,Afghan


----------



## Mr_Morocco

luther1 said:


> to be fair(haha),you do look like Casper,Afghan


I do in that pic aye, thank f*ck i dont look like that day to day dont know how ginger nut deals with it :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Mr_Morocco said:


> I do in that pic aye, thank f*ck i dont look like that day to day dont know how ginger nut deals with it :lol:


People are too intimidated by my massive frame to mock my paleness........that's not true! Lol


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> Really? I need chocolate bro so a shake is escapeism for me.
> 
> Btw,are we all g2g to eat Easter eggs for a day or two? Not you though Rob,sugar/slin etc


Lol! Vanilla is just right, not too rich and still taste like a cheat 

Haha! Last slin jab was Monday, off it now, just did 2 weeks on it mate - I'll come back to it 

So I shall enjoy an egg myself!! :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BR0ID said:


> Lol! Vanilla is just right, not too rich and still taste like a cheat
> 
> Haha! Last slin jab was Monday, off it now, just did 2 weeks on it mate - I'll come back to it
> 
> So I shall enjoy an egg myself!! :lol:


Bout time we got to view this slin monster in avi glory isn't it (****)


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Bout time we got to view this slin monster in avi glory isn't it (****)


Moi..... Slin monster..... Hahahaha!

Nope, I'm pulling a Luther on you 

But I weighed in again today (couldn't resist) and still going up, up, up  !


----------



## flinty90

R0BR0ID said:


> Moi..... Slin monster..... Hahahaha!
> 
> Nope, I'm pulling a Luther on you
> 
> But I weighed in again today (couldn't resist) and still going up, up, up  !


 fat

cnut lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BR0ID said:


> Moi..... Slin monster..... Hahahaha!
> 
> Nope, I'm pulling a Luther on you
> 
> But I weighed in again today (couldn't resist) and still going up, up, up  !


Yes you Zack! 

Don't do that mate, the saggy tits won't suit you.

Good work mate. Must be happy with that?!

Got my hcg yesterday. Off to get slin pins this evening


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> fat
> 
> cnut lol


Hahaha!

You'll be in a good position to judge it on Saturday


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Yes you Zack!
> 
> Don't do that mate, the saggy tits won't suit you.
> 
> Good work mate. Must be happy with that?!
> 
> Got my hcg yesterday. Off to get slin pins this evening


Lol, I'll never have saggy boobs 

Yeah so far so good Ben :thumb:

Get the bugger in you and watch your balls come back to life :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> fat
> 
> cnut lol


lol, don't mock him he's so close to being able to buy his clothes from the men's section now he can smell it :laugh:


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> lol, don't mock him he's so close to being able to buy his clothes from the men's section now he can smell it :laugh:


Like i always say mate,, we can but dream !!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Bit of a food update today for the hell of it, this is so far -

3 scoop shake

6 whole eggs with 50g smoked salmon

3 scoop shake

Nuts and Raisins

Cadbury's Easter Bunny.......whoops

Sushi - 6 pieces

Prawn sarnie on wholemeal

Later on will have another shake and a banana

Dinner is chicken fajitas

shake before bed

Legs tomorrow, not sure how squats will go given injury (have I mentioned this?) so plan is to do extensions and curls first, then front squats in smith and see how that feels. Will do low weight to failure on these and heavy on machines rather than risking buggering up rib for the sake of an ego lift. Calf raises to finish.


----------



## biglbs

Ginger Ben said:


> Bit of a food update today for the hell of it, this is so far -
> 
> 3 scoop shake
> 
> 6 whole eggs with 50g smoked salmon
> 
> 3 scoop shake
> 
> Nuts and Raisins
> 
> Cadbury's Easter Bunny.......whoops
> 
> Sushi - 6 pieces
> 
> Prawn sarnie on wholemeal
> 
> Later on will have another shake and a banana
> 
> Dinner is chicken fajitas
> 
> shake before bed
> 
> Legs tomorrow, not sure how squats will go given injury (have I mentioned this?) so plan is to do extensions and curls first, then front squats in smith and see how that feels. Will do low weight to failure on these and heavy on machines rather than risking buggering up rib for the sake of an ego lift. Calf raises to finish.


Shake or **** b4 bed?

May be policy not to go too deep on squats as that will pull on inters and hurt.


----------



## flinty90

have some reps ginger not gave you any for a while X


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> have some reps ginger not gave you any for a while X


Cheers big fella, hit you back X


----------



## Ginger Ben

biglbs said:


> Shake or **** b4 bed?
> 
> May be policy not to go too deep on squats as that will pull on inters and hurt.


Shake then a [email protected] I reckon. Pinning some hcg tonight so wondering if she'll notice the difference in quantity lol.

Very prudent advice indeed, plan is to keep it light and take it slow. If it pulls on inters I'll leave it for another day.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Where's that cnut stan got to? And chalky haven't seen him for a while either. Let's see if they respond via some sort of telekenesis


----------



## Ginger Ben

Ginger Ben said:


> Where's that cnut stan got to? And chalky haven't seen him for a while either. Let's see if they respond via some sort of telekenesis
> 
> View attachment 80609
> View attachment 80610


Attachment fail!! Why the fuk doesn't this work anymore???


----------



## biglbs

Ginger Ben said:


> Shake then a [email protected] I reckon. Pinning some hcg tonight so wondering if she'll notice the difference in quantity lol.
> 
> Very prudent advice indeed, plan is to keep it light and take it slow. If it pulls on inters I'll leave it for another day.


Due to body mechanics the inters should not pull unless you where on b/bell or go lower than halfway down mate,if at light weights,good luck with shag too!


----------



## luther1

Chalky is making the most of some lie in's and Stanley is at kfc


----------



## flinty90

i fcukin hate mr bean (the character) just come on tv at minute and its fcukin toss lol !!!

sorry for interupting this journal with the most factual info for about 463 pages pmsl X


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> i fcukin hate mr bean (the character) just come on tv at minute and its fcukin toss lol !!!
> 
> sorry for interupting this journal with the most factual info for about 463 pages pmsl X


Lol you're right it is toss.

Check your own journal there Cutler, it's hardly the bodybuilding bible 

We're all waiting for Luther to publish that! Pmsl


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol you're right it is toss.
> 
> Check your own journal there Cutler, it's hardly the bodybuilding bible
> 
> We're all waiting for Luther to publish that! Pmsl


Mate my journal has always been better when im not here to post in it lol...

dont get touchy bro .. cutler aint got sh1t on me lol...

im natty now to give the cnut chance to catch up X


----------



## Breda

Just had a nice little back and bi session in my new gym... 30 minutes in the sauna and an unknown amount of time in the Jacuzzi with a few stunners who were awe struck by the black stallion that stood before them... Of course I allowed them to have a little feel as we conversated

I could get used to this non workin lark, the amount of out of work single milfs that go gym in there mid 20's is ridiculous


----------



## flinty90

Breda said:


> Just had a nice little back and bi session in my new gym... 30 minutes in the sauna and an unknown amount of time in the Jacuzzi with a few stunners who were awe struck by the black stallion that stood before them... Of course I allowed them to have a little feel as we conversated
> 
> I could get used to this non workin lark, the amount of out of work single milfs that go gym in there mid 20's is ridiculous


Mid 20 stones ????


----------



## luther1

Did they think you were the skinny little cleaner taking advantage of the facilities?


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> Did they think you were the skinny little cleaner taking advantage of the facilities?


lol they wondered why the cnut didnt have his boiler suit on whilst cleaning the side of the pool !!!

and his fcukin tag round his ankle ..


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Breda said:


> Just had a nice little back and bi session in my new gym... 30 minutes in the sauna and an unknown amount of time in the Jacuzzi with a few stunners who were awe struck by the black stallion that stood before them... Of course I allowed them to have a little feel as we conversated
> 
> I could get used to this non workin lark, the amount of out of work single milfs that go gym in there mid 20's is ridiculous


Lol welcome to the true darkside bro.


----------



## Breda

Oh I see the p!ss takers are out in force... Jelly, hard working cnuts wishing you were surrounded by sweaty clunge all day

KFC post work out meal... I'm livin the fcukin life


----------



## flinty90

Breda said:


> Oh I see the p!ss takers are out in force... Jelly, hard working cnuts wishing you were surrounded by sweaty clunge all day
> 
> KFC post work out meal... I'm livin the fcukin life


just hang around on here for a hour mate , surrounded by plenty of sweaty cnuts here !!!


----------



## Breda

flinty90:3014227 said:


> just hang around on here for a hour mate , surrounded by plenty of sweaty cnuts here !!!


Sweaty cnuts with beards and bollox cant make the grade bro


----------



## TELBOR

Breda said:


> Just had a nice little back and bi session in my new gym... 30 minutes in the sauna and an unknown amount of time in the Jacuzzi with a few stunners who were awe struck by the black stallion that stood before them... Of course I allowed them to have a little feel as we conversated
> 
> I could get used to this non workin lark, the amount of out of work single milfs that go gym in there mid 20's is ridiculous


Has Luther hacked Breda's account...... :lol:


----------



## Breda

R0BR0ID:3014305 said:


> Has Luther hacked Breda's account...... :lol:


No no Mr Roid it is I Luda  a Luther breda hybrid :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Breda said:


> No no Mr Roid it is I Luda  a Luther breda hybrid :lol:


Pmsl!

If you had Luthers looks and charisma that's a guaranteed - NOPUSSY


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning cnuts

So legs for me today. Looking forward to getting that out the way!

Breakfast of champions - 3 oxys beetroot juice and a power shake 

Then got a very chilled day bit of diy then off to see my mum later on.

Have a good one all


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Morning cnuts
> 
> So legs for me today. Looking forward to getting that out the way!
> 
> Breakfast of champions - 3 oxys beetroot juice and a power shake
> 
> Then got a very chilled day bit of diy then off to see my mum later on.
> 
> Have a good one all


Nice breakfast!

Say hello to your mum for me  x


----------



## Mr_Morocco

And me x


----------



## biglbs

And a biiiiig one from me,she may be my age?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Passed on your best wishes chaps. She said she doesn't go for skinny, albino or cafe owning blokes with no GH so sadly its a no go


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Passed on your best wishes chaps. She said she doesn't go for skinny, albino or cafe owning blokes with no GH so sadly its a no go


WOW poor attempt to get your journal noticed bro lol !!!


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Passed on your best wishes chaps. She said she doesn't go for skinny, albino or cafe owning blokes with no GH so sadly its a no go


Glad she didn't mention me :lol:

Speaking of GH, have u read the post from Dutch Scott??


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BR0ID said:


> Glad she didn't mention me :lol:
> 
> Speaking of GH, have u read the post from Dutch Scott??


Lol no mate. Where wouldni find such a thing? Got a link?

Off to gym soon for a sort of conditioning session. Basically going to do a couple of sets of medium weigt high rep stuff for every body part purely to burn a few calories and get a good pump going!  should flush some pod around tue system and set me up nicely to hammer it again next week. Might do this every few weeks if it feels good as a sort of active recovery thing??


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol no mate. Where wouldni find such a thing? Got a link?
> 
> Off to gym soon for a sort of conditioning session. Basically going to do a couple of sets of medium weigt high rep stuff for every body part purely to burn a few calories and get a good pump going!  should flush some pod around tue system and set me up nicely to hammer it again next week. Might do this every few weeks if it feels good as a sort of active recovery thing??


i used to o this every 2 weeks mate as a stretcher... worked well mate nothing heavy just light and squeezed the fcuk out of every muscle... really helps to loosen you off ready for a big week... also do a bit of good stretching mate..

have a good one..

im going to stretch Robs fcukin ringpiece in gym today. i feel like im on fire at minute !!!


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> i used to o this every 2 weeks mate as a stretcher... worked well mate nothing heavy just light and squeezed the fcuk out of every muscle... really helps to loosen you off ready for a big week... also do a bit of good stretching mate..
> 
> have a good one..
> 
> im going to stretch Robs fcukin ringpiece in gym today. i feel like im on fire at minute !!!


Hahahahaha!

Just wait till we're in the sauna first


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol no mate. Where wouldni find such a thing? Got a link?
> 
> Off to gym soon for a sort of conditioning session. Basically going to do a couple of sets of medium weigt high rep stuff for every body part purely to burn a few calories and get a good pump going!  should flush some pod around tue system and set me up nicely to hammer it again next week. Might do this every few weeks if it feels good as a sort of active recovery thing??


Here you go - http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/muscle-research-peptides/94797-my-no-bull-gh-idea-based-ive-said-puberty.html

Enjoy the session you red headed machine


----------



## Ginger Ben

Lol have a good one too flinty male him work! 

Cheers rob I'll have a butchers at that later on. Just had my pre wo cocktail!


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol have a good one too flinty male him work!
> 
> Cheers rob I'll have a butchers at that later on. Just had my pre wo cocktail!


What's a pre workout ?!


----------



## luther1

Have a good day fellow roiders. Just off to build a bear with my little girl then tgi fridays for lunch. Saints and pompey kick off at 1 so town will be hectic, full of cnuts on the p1ss tonight. Legs later for me so ya'll be cool now!


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> Have a good day fellow roiders. Just off to build a bear with my little girl then tgi fridays for lunch. Saints and pompey kick off at 1 so town will be hectic, full of cnuts on the p1ss tonight. Legs later for me so ya'll be cool now!


Have a good day with her mate :thumb:


----------



## Breda

Morning Pricks

I have over trained this week and under eaten.. I feel terrible... Pip from Thursdays jab but I still look half decent... Life isn't so bad... Gotta meet some girl I been talkin to for weeks off pof later as well

Whats the plans for today boys


----------



## TELBOR

Breda said:


> Morning Pricks
> 
> I have over trained this week and under eaten.. I feel terrible... Pip from Thursdays jab but I still look half decent... Life isn't so bad... Gotta meet some girl I been talkin to for weeks off pof later as well
> 
> Whats the plans for today boys


Me, Eat and train and that's it!

Enjoy the rendezvous :lol:


----------



## flinty90

Breda said:


> Morning Pricks
> 
> I have over trained this week and under eaten.. I feel terrible... Pip from Thursdays jab but I still look half decent... Life isn't so bad... Gotta meet some girl I been talkin to for weeks off pof later as well
> 
> Whats the plans for today boys


eat well, train hard and circulate 1 gram of the good stuff around my fcukin beast of a machine X


----------



## Breda

You two not trained yet???


----------



## TELBOR

Breda said:


> You two not trained yet???


We shall be at 2.30pm!


----------



## flinty90

R0BR0ID said:


> We shall be at 2.30pm!


you want to go earlier bro ??? just to get it out the way then i can come home and crack on with other stuff ???


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Morning peeps, just woke up pmsl, need to get a shake down me and some food then hit the gym for 12 to smash bi's and tri's then off to a house party later :thumb:


----------



## Breda

flinty90:3019263 said:


> you want to go earlier bro ??? just to get it out the way then i can come home and crack on with other stuff ???


Get than gram in while you're waiting for the cnut... Smash his back doors in the shower for me too


----------



## flinty90

Breda said:


> Get than gram in while you're waiting for the cnut... Smash his back doors in the shower for me too


its in mate did it yesterday lol.. just time to circulate it today lol !!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Slack cnuts all of you 

Today's superset session

SS flat bench - [email protected], [email protected]

SS tbar rows - [email protected], [email protected]

SS shoulder press - [email protected], [email protected]

SS leg press - [email protected], [email protected]

SS ez preacher curls - [email protected],[email protected]

SS dips - [email protected], [email protected]

SS seated row - [email protected], [email protected]

SS lat pull down - [email protected], [email protected]

Shrugs - [email protected], [email protected]

Whipped through that in 40 mins, no rest between sets really just got on with it. Pump was absurd due to 100mg Oxys  now heading to hot bath for a soak as feel broken.


----------



## Fatstuff

Went gym, it's either closed or the buzzer to get in isn't working!! So all my plans of weight throwing may be wasted !!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> Went gym, it's either closed or the buzzer to get in isn't working!! So all my plans of weight throwing may be wasted !!


Or they saw you coming and turned off the lights and pretended to be out.


----------



## Fatstuff

thats what it felt like bro


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Slack cnuts all of you
> 
> Today's superset session
> 
> SS flat bench - [email protected], [email protected]
> 
> SS tbar rows - [email protected], [email protected]
> 
> SS shoulder press - [email protected], [email protected]
> 
> SS leg press - [email protected], [email protected]
> 
> SS ez preacher curls - [email protected],[email protected]
> 
> SS dips - [email protected], [email protected]
> 
> SS seated row - [email protected], [email protected]
> 
> SS lat pull down - [email protected], [email protected]
> 
> Shrugs - [email protected], [email protected]
> 
> Whipped through that in 40 mins, no rest between sets really just got on with it. Pump was absurd due to 100mg Oxys  now heading to hot bath for a soak as feel broken.


Nice session mate, oxys all good then 

En route to be put through my paces !!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> thats what it felt like bro


Pmsl oh dear mate. Try again later maybe might be late opening on a Saturday?


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BR0ID said:


> Nice session mate, oxys all good then
> 
> En route to be put through my paces !!


Was good mate cheers, was blowing by the end of it.

Have a good one!


----------



## biglbs

Fatstuff said:


> Went gym, it's either closed or the buzzer to get in isn't working!! So all my plans of weight throwing may be wasted !!


That ol chestnut!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Just pinned 1000 iu's of hcg. Pain in the ar5e mixing that and measuring

It out. Put me off using peps that's for sure!


----------



## Ginger Ben

B&C equipment ready to go, should be fun!

Why TF don't pictures embed properly anymore?


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Ginger Ben said:


> Just pinned 1000 iu's of hcg. Pain in the ar5e mixing that and measuring
> 
> It out. Put me off using peps that's for sure!


Im doing well with ausbuilts protocol atm without the HCG, only 4 weeks in so far though but balls havnt lost any size


----------



## Ginger Ben

Mr_Morocco said:


> Im doing well with ausbuilts protocol atm without the HCG, only 4 weeks in so far though but balls havnt lost any size


50mg clomid eod?


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Ginger Ben said:


> 50mg clomid eod?


50mg Clomid EOD / Arimidex 1mg EOD


----------



## biglbs

Mr_Morocco said:


> 50mg Clomid EOD / Arimidex 1mg EOD


same day for each?


----------



## Ginger Ben

biglbs said:


> same day for each?


Think aus does them on separate days


----------



## biglbs

Ginger Ben said:


> Think aus does them on separate days


iT MAKER-DA-SENSE tar!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Eaten reasonably well for a weekend. Got two days rest now and back to it on Tuesday morning.

Got two legs of lamb to roast tomorrow can't wait for that!


----------



## biglbs

Easter reps bro x


----------



## Ginger Ben

biglbs said:


> Easter reps bro x


Graciously appreciated


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Eaten reasonably well for a weekend. Got two days rest now and back to it on Tuesday morning.
> 
> Got two legs of lamb to roast tomorrow can't wait for that!


Enjoy the lamb :thumb:


----------



## biglbs

Two.you sound like me!

You been rustling Ben?


----------



## Ginger Ben

biglbs said:


> Two.you sound like me!
> 
> You been rustling Ben?


Lol no just sainos was half price though


----------



## TELBOR

Morning Red  !


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BR0ID said:


> Morning Red  !


What's happening Massive?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Hoping to train back and bis tomorrow. Will use the new rep ranges and see how it all goes. 4 sets of 6-8 reps working up to hit failure between 6-8 reps on the 3rd set. 4th will be a lighter set aiming for 8 good reps but not failure.

Make sense??


----------



## Milky

Another one up early.....


----------



## Fatstuff

Milky said:


> Another one up early.....


He couldn't wait to open his lindt chocolate bunny lol


----------



## flinty90

Morning guys !!! you sat scoffing easter eggs ???

as a treat for me this easter i have decided to have 3 scoops in my protein shake 3 times today lol... thats my chocolate craving sorted !!


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Hoping to train back and bis tomorrow. Will use the new rep ranges and see how it all goes. 4 sets of 6-8 reps working up to hit failure between 6-8 reps on the 3rd set. 4th will be a lighter set aiming for 8 good reps but not failure.
> 
> Make sense??


Sup!

Yes it makes sense , just go do it!

Fcuking eggs everywhere :lol: :lol:


----------



## Fatstuff

A lot of pros swear by eggs in the morning :rolleye:


----------



## TELBOR

Fatstuff said:


> A lot of pros swear by eggs in the morning :rolleye:


You don't eat eggs you weirdo!


----------



## Fatstuff

Easter eggs I do


----------



## Fatstuff

I got to the gym early again, I never learn - going to sit in my car till 10 though lol


----------



## flinty90

Fatstuff said:


> I got to the gym early again, I never learn - going to sit in my car till 10 though lol


perhaps this is where your vaginal toning machine could come in handy ...??


----------



## luther1

Fatstuff said:


> I got to the gym early again, I never learn - going to sit in my car till 10 though lol


Luckily the disabled space is free then. Not having a good run at going to the gym lately Fats?


----------



## Fatstuff

Lol worst week gym wise since Christmas! It doesn't help that I got a scatter brain!! Sitting patiently though talkin to u scoundrels


----------



## Ginger Ben

Right up early on BH Monday not ideal but got to be done. Off to gym for back and bis session soon. Looking forward to that!


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Right up early on BH Monday not ideal but got to be done. Off to gym for back and bis session soon. Looking forward to that!


Well have a good one mate :thumb:

Oxy'd up


----------



## flinty90

R0BR0ID said:


> Well have a good one mate :thumb:
> 
> Oxy'd up


always about gear with you isnt it drugboy !!!


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> always about gear with you isnt it drugboy !!!


Yes, Ben is the resident ginger junkie


----------



## Ginger Ben

Lol Oxys up and hit a pb! 

125kg for two on incline bench. Quite chuffed.


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol Oxys up and hit a pb!
> 
> 125kg for two on incline bench. Quite chuffed.


well done mate. i remember back in the day when i was doing them weights lol ... X


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> well done mate. i remember back in the day when i was doing them weights lol ... X


Lol thanks, dont worry mate you'll work your way back up to it 

I've got 130 in me easily for a 1rm as I'd already done all my working sets at 100, 110 and 120 before I had a feel for 125. 140 is the aim though just cos 3 plates a side looks so damn good!


----------



## biglbs

Nice lifting Ben 4 plates will look even better next year! :cool2:


----------



## Ginger Ben

biglbs said:


> Nice lifting Ben 4 plates will look even better next year! :cool2:


Thanks lobes. Yeah it certainly would! Can't even comprehend that though tbh! I can dead 180 easily but as for pressing it pmsl!!!


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol thanks, dont worry mate you'll work your way back up to it
> 
> I've got 130 in me easily for a 1rm as I'd already done all my working sets at 100, 110 and 120 before I had a feel for 125. 140 is the aim though just cos 3 plates a side looks so damn good!


Embarrassing, i was thinking about when i was ONLY lifting them weights pmsl !! x


----------



## Ginger Ben

Oh and managed to db bench alright weight today. Got my mate to hand me the second db so I didn't damage my rib hoisting it up and got [email protected] and [email protected] so was chuffed with that as was after incline, chins and tbar rows (which I don't like).


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> Embarrassing, i was thinking about when i was ONLY lifting them weights pmsl !! x


Pmsl! Reps when I'm on my laptop!


----------



## biglbs

Ginger Ben said:


> Thanks lobes. Yeah it certainly would! Can't even comprehend that though tbh! I can dead 180 easily but as for pressing it pmsl!!!


First step is to believe you can,then make it happen. :thumb:


----------



## luther1

Boulders for me later,meant to go to work for an hour but its p!ssing down,so fcuk it. Went to the 'local' last night and came 2nd in the pop quiz. Like when i'm penetrating my chicks,i always come second


----------



## biglbs

luther1 said:


> Boulders for me later,meant to go to work for an hour but its p!ssing down,so fcuk it. Went to the 'local' last night and came 2nd in the pop quiz. Like when i'm penetrating my chicks,i always come second


She said you came too early.You said she came too late!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Only popped 800mg in today. Thought i should taper it down a bit before cruise.

Will do 800mg next week too to cover me across two weeks away then hit 200mg ew for 8 weeks before blast 2


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Only popped 800mg in today. Thought i should taper it down a bit before cruise.
> 
> Will do 800mg next week too to cover me across two weeks away then hit 200mg ew for 8 weeks before blast 2


And where was this pinned Ben?!


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BR0ID said:


> And where was this pinned Ben?!


Straight down the japs eye as always. Didn't have time to mess about with pecs this morning as was tight for time. 

Will do it next week as am off work so can do it slowly.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Straight down the japs eye as always. Didn't have time to mess about with pecs this morning as was tight for time.
> 
> Will do it next week as am off work so can do it slowly.


Pmsl!

Remember what I said, just aim at the breast bone with a 2" green and all is well :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BR0ID said:


> Pmsl!
> 
> Remember what I said, just aim at the breast bone with a 2" green and all is well :lol:


lol ****!


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> lol ****!


I know :lol:

But your right mate, don't rush first pec jab! Naturally you'll shake like a leaf 

I'm giving mine a rest on jab day tomorrow :lol: The Quads are having it!!

800mg TT

200mg Tren

200mg Mast (400mg Sundays)

With the mast when its gone its gone! So might just up it to fcuk it off lol.

Yes, Aus put a downer on mast 

:lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BR0ID said:


> I know :lol:
> 
> But your right mate, don't rush first pec jab! Naturally you'll shake like a leaf
> 
> I'm giving mine a rest on jab day tomorrow :lol: The Quads are having it!!
> 
> 800mg TT
> 
> 200mg Tren
> 
> 200mg Mast (400mg Sundays)
> 
> With the mast when its gone its gone! So might just up it to fcuk it off lol.
> 
> Yes, Aus put a downer on mast
> 
> :lol:


You'd have been better off with deca than mast I reckon for mass. Tis a nice cycle you have there though. And its all experience (and a few ££!). Longer term the mast hasn't done any harm and at least you've tried it now.

I feel fairly confident about a pec jab don't know why but doesnt phase me?? Maybe it will at the time!


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> You'd have been better off with deca than mast I reckon for mass. Tis a nice cycle you have there though. And its all experience (and a few ££!). Longer term the mast hasn't done any harm and at least you've tried it now.
> 
> I feel fairly confident about a pec jab don't know why but doesnt phase me?? Maybe it will at the time!


Yeah deca will happen at some point, not this cycle though, keep it as is 

You'll breeze the pec jab, if me and MB can do them I'm sure you can :lol:


----------



## Breda

Ginger [URL=Ben:3028444]Ben:3028444[/URL] said:


> Only popped 800mg in today. Thought i should taper it down a bit before cruise.
> 
> Will do 800mg next week too to cover me across two weeks away then hit 200mg ew for 8 weeks before blast 2


The fcuk?

You indecisive cnut I thought you was comin off


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> The fcuk?
> 
> You indecisive cnut I thought you was comin off


Who the fuk are you?? Oh it's you, sorry I'd forgotten what you looked like! 

No mate fuk that. No point if I'm going back on again in July. Will come off after second blast. Conceive and then go back on


----------



## TELBOR

Breda said:


> The fcuk?
> 
> You indecisive cnut I thought you was comin off


That's old news!

He's got enough gear to get him through the year lol!


----------



## Breda

Ginger [URL=Ben:3029526]Ben:3029526[/URL] said:


> Who the fuk are you?? Oh it's you, sorry I'd forgotten what you looked like!
> 
> No mate fuk that. No point if I'm going back on again in July. Will come off after second blast. Conceive and then go back on


Excuse my absence my ginger compadrè but reading 6000+ post journals is extremely long when using ones phone.

If you're bangin in the hcg you may have a higher chance of conceiving while on cycle... And if you do you'll never have to come off.. unless you breed a ginger monstrosity in which case it might be best to come of so the next one has a fighting chance of bein normal



R0BR0ID:3029537 said:


> That's old news!
> 
> He's got enough gear to get him through the year lol!


I saw his stash the greedy cnut... What's he need all that gear for... It's not guna help him tan or darken his hair colour


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda:3029609 said:


> Excuse my absence my ginger compadrè but reading 6000+ post journals is extremely long when using ones phone.
> 
> If you're bangin in the hcg you may have a higher chance of conceiving while on cycle... And if you do you'll never have to come off.. unless you breed a ginger monstrosity in which case it might be best to come of so the next one has a fighting chance of bein normal
> 
> I saw his stash the greedy cnut... What's he need all that gear for... It's not guna help him tan or darken his hair colour


LOL fair enough my chocolate digestive it does take a while.to get to the last page on here now!

I've started the hcg so guess time will tell if balls fire up again. If they get bigger then good chance I'm all good but will still come off anyway to give body a break from aas.

Not a bad stash is it! LOL.


----------



## biglbs

Did i mention my sons came along when i was on test depot?


----------



## Fatstuff

Junkie jinj

That is all


----------



## Ginger Ben

biglbs said:


> Did i mention my sons came along when i was on test depot?


To be honest lobes you've been very secretive about lots of aspects of your life. I have no idea what you do, whether you have any injuries or how much you can bench??


----------



## TELBOR

Morning !! What's been on todays menu at the gymnasium ??


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BR0ID said:


> Morning !! What's been on todays menu at the gymnasium ??


Morning hulk, I did some shoulders, traps and bis this morning. bit of a mish mash but was a good session.

OHP

Face Pulls

Shrugs

Lying cable curls supersetted with db hammer curls

delts to a pounding on incline bench on Monday so didn't see the need to do any anterior or medial work so focussed on posterior and traps, other than OHP of course. Hit a pb on that 2 sets of [email protected] strict form, no push pressing !


----------



## Ginger Ben

Oh and Oxy shoulder pumps are fuking ridiculous now. I was hanging off pull up bars in between sets!!


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Oh and Oxy shoulder pumps are fuking ridiculous now. I was hanging off pull up bars in between sets!!


Hahaha! Your own dirty fault 

No taurine today then??

Good session at least


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BR0ID said:


> Hahaha! Your own dirty fault
> 
> No taurine today then??
> 
> Good session at least


Lol loads of it mate just doesn't seem to do anything anymore. Shoulders were pumped from plate raise warm ups! Lol

Was good though hit some good weight and all felt good. Think rib is finally getting there


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol loads of it mate just doesn't seem to do anything anymore. Shoulders were pumped from plate raise warm ups! Lol
> 
> Was good though hit some good weight and all felt good. Think rib is finally getting there


Doesn't do too much for me nowadays, end up just embracing the pump! And I'm the same off warmups, 20 reps later and pumped pmsl 

Good to hear the weights have picked up and defo good news on the rib!


----------



## biglbs

Still no Gh

Thought i had better point it out!

That training is coming along Ben,glad you are mending the Adams!


----------



## Ginger Ben

biglbs said:


> Still no Gh
> 
> Thought i had better point it out!
> 
> That training is coming along Ben,glad you are mending the Adams!


What gh is this?? 

Thanks mate, getting there!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Mondays session

Chin ups - 10, [email protected]+10kg, [email protected]+15kg, [email protected]+20kg, [email protected]+20kg then drop set to [email protected]

Inc bench - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] (pb), [email protected]

Tbar row - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] don't like these

Inc db press - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

Ss v bar press down - 15, 15

Ss rope pull down - 14, 10

Today's session

OHP no push - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] drop set to [email protected] drop set to [email protected]

Face pulls - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] drop set [email protected] drop set [email protected] drop set [email protected]

Shrugs - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] no straps just chalk

Ss lying cable curls - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] drop set [email protected] drop set [email protected]

Ss db hammer curls - [email protected], [email protected]


----------



## luther1

Sat in the Orthodontist waiting room,going to get the wires changed on my braces and am so pleased I put loads of onion in my stir fry. Going to breath on the cnut and let him unpluck some chicken out of the tracks.


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Hows it goin chaps..ive finished my 5 weeks of tbol now thinking of running another oral for the last 6 weeks of cycle any suggestions?


----------



## Fatstuff

did u ever look at that dnp thread morrocan?


----------



## Fatstuff

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/losing-weight/144515-fatmans-dnp-thread-53.html


----------



## Breda

Ginger [URL=Ben:3031100]Ben:3031100[/URL] said:


> Oh and Oxy shoulder pumps are fuking ridiculous now. I was hanging off pull up bars in between sets!!


I warned you mother fcuker... As Roid says tho embrace the pain


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Fatstuff said:


> did u ever look at that dnp thread morrocan?


No mate cos some cnut didnt reply to my message on his profile lol, will have a read of it later on after the gym


----------



## Fatstuff

Mr_Morocco said:


> No mate cos some cnut didnt reply to my message on his profile lol, will have a read of it later on after the gym


look at the date that i bumped it for u silly billy - heres a rep as an apology


----------



## Fatstuff

Breda said:


> I warned you mother fcuker... As Roid says tho embrace the pain


how u doin breda, i feel our paths havent crossed as of late


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> how u doin breda, i feel our paths havent crossed as of late


I thought the pair of you no training, no posting cnuts were sucking on a chicken wing with the colonel all week


----------



## Breda

Fatstuff:3032646 said:


> how u doin breda, i feel our paths havent crossed as of late


All is well young man all is well. Haven't been able to get on here as much as I'd like due to a new job but I get on when I can

How's your training goin... Do you still train?



Ginger [URL=Ben:3033509]Ben:3033509[/URL] said:


> I thought the pair of you no training, no posting cnuts were sucking on a chicken wing with the colonel all week


I don't think I could partake of the colonel with the cnut, he'd be eating all the skins and just leavin me with the chicken


----------



## biglbs

Breda said:


> All is well young man all is well. Haven't been able to get on here as much as I'd like due to a new job but I get on when I can
> 
> How's your training goin... Do you still train?
> 
> I don't think I could partake of the colonel with the cnut, he'd be eating all the skins and just leavin me with the chicken


Pmsl


----------



## Ginger Ben

Quiet times in here today cnuts what's occurring? 

Legs for me tomorrow should w a goodun! Also last day at work for 3 weeks! Get in!


----------



## luther1

The L-unit just got back from chest and tri's. I see Breda actually has to do some work in his new job,can't spend all day on here anymore the lazy cnut.

Is there wedding prep to be done before the big now Ben,or is that all sorted. Does the three weeks include a honeymoon?


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> The L-unit just got back from chest and tri's. I see Breda actually has to do some work in his new job,can't spend all day on here anymore the lazy cnut.
> 
> Is there wedding prep to be done before the big now Ben,or is that all sorted. Does the three weeks include a honeymoon?


Evening unit. Good session? Move some good kgs??

Almost done thanks mate got next week off work to finalise a few things then two weeks honeymoon which will be great! Apart from no gym of course :-(

Still I'll bounce back quick enough when I get back


----------



## Fatstuff

Breda said:


> All is well young man all is well. Haven't been able to get on here as much as I'd like due to a new job but I get on when I can
> 
> How's your training goin... Do you still train?
> 
> I don't think I could partake of the colonel with the cnut, he'd be eating all the skins and just leavin me with the chicken


lol, yeah i do train from time to time. i would rep u for that last line if i could u silly bastard lol


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> Evening unit. Good session? Move some good kgs??
> 
> Almost done thanks mate got next week off work to finalise a few things then two weeks honeymoon which will be great! Apart from no gym of course :-(
> 
> Still I'll bounce back quick enough when I get back


Db pressed the 40s but couldn't go any higher as my left elbow was giving up. I wear wrist straps too,so don't want to wrap the elbow as well or i'll look like a fcuking mummy.

Where are you honeymooning Benjy?


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> Db pressed the 40s but couldn't go any higher as my left elbow was giving up. I wear wrist straps too,so don't want to wrap the elbow as well or i'll look like a fcuking mummy.
> 
> Where are you honeymooning Benjy?


Good stuff mate the 40's are a nice weight to do some muscle fibre damage with!

Off to California mate. Staying in a few different places. Can't wait!


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> Good stuff mate the 40's are a nice weight to do some muscle fibre damage with!
> 
> Off to California mate. Staying in a few different places. Can't wait!


You lucky cnut. Sounds like the back balance is in for a big hit


----------



## Ginger Ben

Oh yes!


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> Db pressed the 40s but couldn't go any higher as my left elbow was giving up. I wear wrist straps too,so don't want to wrap the elbow as well or i'll look like a fcuking mummy.
> 
> Where are you honeymooning Benjy?


Good work on the 40s mate. im going for 60s in next 3 months. would be happy with thst x anyway morning all. friday the 13th lol what else could go wrong ...


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> Good work on the 40s mate. im going for 60s in next 3 months. would be happy with thst x anyway morning all. friday the 13th lol what else could go wrong ...


Morning champ, 60's are my plan too for a target on second cycle. Might tale some tren to get me there but I'll have the cnuts! Have a good day!


----------



## Breda

Morning Pricks 60's are not in my thought but I'm moving the 46's tonight

Hope every body is doin well, training hard and eating big

That is all for now cnuts


----------



## Mr_Morocco

flinty90 said:


> Good work on the 40s mate. im going for 60s in next 3 months. would be happy with thst x anyway morning all. friday the 13th lol what else could go wrong ...


60's, Beast.

I had a **** day yesterday diet wise, hardly any protein and mcdonalds etc, then went on the ****, need to eat like a cnut today to make up for it


----------



## biglbs

I looked at the 30's today,they looked good,then i got on the smithy! :tongue:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> Morning Pricks 60's are not in my thought but I'm moving the 46's tonight
> 
> Hope every body is doin well, training hard and eating big
> 
> That is all for now cnuts


Rolling them out the way so you can reach the 25's eh?

Hope new jobs going well bro. Clearly more fun than talking to us :whistling:


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> Rolling them out the way so you can reach the 25's eh?
> 
> Hope new jobs going well bro. Clearly more fun than talking to us :whistling:


Give the cnut a couple of Weeks to get his feet under the table and spread his charm around the office ,then he'll be on here all the time. Thats unless he his actually litter collecting in McDonalds car park. A bit like Eddie Murphy in coming to America haha


----------



## luther1

Prince akeem working in mcdowells, pmsl,ask your parents kids


----------



## biglbs

luther1 said:


> Prince akeem working in mcdowells, pmsl,ask your parents kids


"HE HE HE HE,I AM TELLING YOOOW!"

PMSL repped ya cvnt!


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Ive sent out reps to you all, bunch of sweaty ginger cnuts


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Thinking of running winstrol for last 5-6 weeks of cycle, any of you used it? So it will look like this

T400 - 600mg EW

Winstrol - 100mg ED

Clen/T3 - 120mcg/100mcg 2 days on 2 days off

For remaining 6 weeks


----------



## Ginger Ben

Mr_Morocco said:


> Thinking of running winstrol for last 5-6 weeks of cycle, any of you used it? So it will look like this
> 
> T400 - 600mg EW
> 
> Winstrol - 100mg ED
> 
> Clen/T3 - 120mcg/100mcg 2 days on 2 days off
> 
> For remaining 6 weeks


No idea bro, but why not???


----------



## Breda

Ginger [URL=Ben:3037972]Ben:3037972[/URL] said:


> Rolling them out the way so you can reach the 25's eh?
> 
> Hope new jobs going well bro. Clearly more fun than talking to us :whistling:


Fcuk rolling them I'll be calling somebody to have them moved so I can get to my beloved pinks

It's goin alright mate just in training at the moment so no chance of getting on during the day, hopefully once that's finished after next week I can continue in the same vain as my previous job and do fcuk all


----------



## Breda

luther1:3038118 said:


> Prince akeem working in mcdowells, pmsl,ask your parents kids


Coming to America is on of my all time favorite films you cnut


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Ginger Ben said:


> No idea bro, but why not???


Or shall i jump on the Oxy bandwagon for last 6 weeks lol


----------



## Breda

Mr_Morocco:3038359 said:


> Or shall i jump on the Oxy bandwagon for last 6 weeks lol


Why you lookin to run more orals mate didn't you just do 6 weeks of tbol


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Breda said:


> Why you lookin to run more orals mate didn't you just do 6 weeks of tbol


I did about 5 weeks of tbol at 80mg a day, thinking of running another oral for rest of cycle, tbh i dont really have this 'ON' feeling everyone talks about, im on 600mg of t400 atm, put on over half a stone since start though but have a little gut aswell, was thinking of clen/t3 for the entire remaining 6 weeks with another oral so im nice and ripped come june/july


----------



## Ginger Ben

Mr_Morocco said:


> I did about 5 weeks of tbol at 80mg a day, thinking of running another oral for rest of cycle, tbh i dont really have this 'ON' feeling everyone talks about, im on 600mg of t400 atm, put on over half a stone since start though but have a little gut aswell, was thinking of clen/t3 for the entire remaining 6 weeks with another oral so im nice and ripped come june/july


Up the test to 1g. Worked for me and that's when I knew I was 'on'.

However I will say that superman feeling people talk about is massively overrated IMO.


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Ginger Ben said:


> Up the test to 1g. Worked for me and that's when I knew I was 'on'.
> 
> However I will say that superman feeling people talk about is massively overrated IMO.


Not ure about 1g mate, as im not using HCG, maybe ill up it to 800mg and see how it goes. Looks like i need to order some more t400


----------



## Breda

Yes Afghan up the test and don't expect to feel "on" mate


----------



## Fatstuff

The superrapist feeling on the other hand ....


----------



## Ginger Ben

Mr_Morocco said:


> Not ure about 1g mate, as im not using HCG, maybe ill up it to 800mg and see how it goes. Looks like i need to order some more t400


What's hcg got to do with it? You'll be shut down on 600 mate. I dont think 1g will make any difference.

800 will be good too though, do what

You feel happy with but id up test rather than add an oral if it were me. Actually I'd do (and did) both but that's by the by.


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Ginger Ben said:


> What's hcg got to do with it? You'll be shut down on 600 mate. I dont think 1g will make any difference.
> 
> 800 will be good too though, do what
> 
> You feel happy with but id up test rather than add an oral if it were me. Actually I'd do (and did) both but that's by the by.


Next shot will be 2ml so 800mg for rest of cycle, then i will cycle clen/t3 2 days on 2 days off


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> What's hcg got to do with it? You'll be shut down on 600 mate. I dont think 1g will make any difference.
> 
> 800 will be good too though, do what
> 
> You feel happy with but id up test rather than add an oral if it were me. Actually I'd do (and did) both but that's by the by.


You'll be shut down on 250 and much less. Get 1g in you,you fcuking pansy and you might eventually look like me


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> You'll be shut down on 250 and much less. Get 1g in you,you fcuking pansy and you might eventually look like me


Don't worry the extra test will make you stronger, it just hasn't worked for l-unit.


----------



## biglbs

Afternoon darkside fans! :thumb:


----------



## biglbs

Mr_Morocco said:


> Thinking of running winstrol for last 5-6 weeks of cycle, any of you used it? So it will look like this
> 
> T400 - 600mg EW
> 
> Winstrol - 100mg ED
> 
> Clen/T3 - 120mcg/100mcg 2 days on 2 days off
> 
> For remaining 6 weeks


Hell yes 100 mg/day winny but put prov with it to up its effect!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Still in the scratcher, contemplating an omelette and a shake for breakfast. Need to pin hcg today too.

Going to have £20 on the national too later.

Resting from the gym this weekend as usual. Hitting it hard next week as final week before holiday.

Tbh not that happy with how I look but cut will sort that out when I get back.


----------



## Breda

Get up and eat you ******... I will do the same in an hour or two

If you wanna waste 20 quid just send it to me

Enjoy the rest mate... I'm contemplating myself as I missed gym last night because I fell asleep and by the time I woke up it was closed

Don't be so critical mate so what if you look sh!t for your weddin and honeymoon... It's not about you anyway its all about the Mrs... Hope that made you feel better


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> Still in the scratcher, contemplating an omelette and a shake for breakfast. Need to pin hcg today too.
> 
> Going to have £20 on the national too later.
> 
> Resting from the gym this weekend as usual. Hitting it hard next week as final week before holiday.
> 
> Tbh not that happy with how I look but cut will sort that out when I get back.


Nothing beats looking like an out of shape cnut in your wedding pics i suppose


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> Prince akeem working in mcdowells, pmsl,ask your parents kids


Favourite film off all time!!


----------



## Uk_mb

R0BR0ID said:


> Favourite film scene of all time!!!


----------



## TELBOR

MB...... U love small boys!


----------



## Uk_mb

R0BR0ID said:


> MB...... U love small boys!


----------



## Ginger Ben

For those that are still interested in training and gear etc here is my (current) plan for my cut and cruise

Cut/cruise

Week 1-8 600mg test e

Week 1-8 100mg tren e

Week 1-8 1mg adex eod

Week 1-8 50mg clomid Ed - maybe

Week 1-8 eph 90mg 2 days on 2 off

Week 1-6 t3 dose tbc

Diet - 2500kcals - macros 50% protein, 20% carbs, 30% fats

Training - 5x5 strong lifts based 3 x a week. Cardio 3 x a week various types


----------



## Ginger Ben

So nobody's interested pmsl.

Back and bis tomorrow for me. Last week at the gym before holiday!

Thinking

Weighted chins

Deads - prob light to feel it out re rib

Db rows

Single arm cable rows

EZ bar curls

Lying cable curls


----------



## Fatstuff

It feels like my journal in here


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> It feels like my journal in here


Lifeless?? Lol

It does. Might close it down tbh


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Lifeless?? Lol
> 
> It does. Might close it down tbh


UM...... i mean hmmmmmmmmm, do it Ben, waste of server space :lol: :lol:


----------



## flinty90

Dont close it mate ffs.. it will pick up. mine goes through stages too mate. just keep posting bro im still reading x


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> For those that are still interested in training and gear etc here is my (current) plan for my cut and cruise
> 
> Cut/cruise
> 
> Week 1-8 600mg test e
> 
> Week 1-8 100mg tren e
> 
> Week 1-8 1mg adex eod
> 
> Week 1-8 50mg clomid Ed - maybe
> 
> Week 1-8 eph 90mg 2 days on 2 off
> 
> Week 1-6 t3 dose tbc
> 
> Diet - 2500kcals - macros 50% protein, 20% carbs, 30% fats
> 
> Training - 5x5 strong lifts based 3 x a week. Cardio 3 x a week various types


Looks great mate!

That the response you was after lol!?


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> Dont close it mate ffs.. it will pick up. mine goes through stages too mate. just keep posting bro im still reading x


It's my own doing but there's so much [email protected] in here now I won't be able to find anything to make any comparisons anyway! Lol but I'll keep it going to see if I can make the biggest journal on UKM. Pmsl

Cheers flints glad somebody is!


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BR0ID said:


> Looks great mate!
> 
> That the response you was after lol!?


Yes! More praise!!


----------



## Milky

Ginger Ben said:


> It's my own doing but there's so much [email protected] in here now I won't be able to find anything to make any comparisons anyway! Lol but I'll keep it going to see if I can make the biggest journal on UKM. Pmsl
> 
> Cheers flints glad somebody is!


Hey l pop in all the time but you seem to have plenty of good advice so l keep quiet.


----------



## flinty90

Mate your journal would be rubbish if it was only training and diet... i always log mine in a diary anyway bro. my journal is just like the pub with some mates. chewing the fat and having a bit of info pal...


----------



## Breda

Ginger [URL=Ben:3045135]Ben:3045135[/URL] said:


> So nobody's interested pmsl.
> 
> Back and bis tomorrow for me. Last week at the gym before holiday!
> 
> Thinking
> 
> Weighted chins
> 
> Deads - prob light to feel it out re rib
> 
> Db rows
> 
> Single arm cable rows
> 
> EZ bar curls
> 
> Lying cable curls


Stop whinging you silly cnut think about how fatman feels his journal is as empty as church on Sunday

I read your journal all the time... Well... When I can... But don't contribute as much as I'd like for obvious reasons but you ain't closing it down unless I say so


----------



## Ginger Ben

Milky said:


> Hey l pop in all the time but you seem to have plenty of good advice so l keep quiet.


Thanks Milky didn't realise! Feel free to chip in though always good to hear what you think.



flinty90 said:


> Mate your journal would be rubbish if it was only training and diet... i always log mine in a diary anyway bro. my journal is just like the pub with some mates. chewing the fat and having a bit of info pal...


This is true actually. I'll stop my moaning now!

All my reps and sets for the last two and a half years are in my gym diary too. It's really interesting to go back 6 months and see what I was doing. Sad thing is my squats have gone backwards!! Fuking legs!!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> Stop whinging you silly cnut think about how fatman feels his journal is as empty as church on Sunday
> 
> I read your journal all the time... Well... When I can... But don't contribute as much as I'd like for obvious reasons but you ain't closing it down unless I say so


Lol yes but I update mine!! Pmsl


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol yes but I update mine!! Pmsl


I update mine every session, just none of u cnuts are interested!


----------



## biglbs

Fatstuff said:


> I update mine every session, just none of u cnuts are interested!


may stop now:rolleyes:


----------



## Fatstuff

What may stop? Lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> I update mine every session, just none of u cnuts are interested!


I read them!


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> I read them!


But don't comment :rolleye:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> But don't comment :rolleye:


Don't make me quote my posts in here stan! You'll only look silly lol


----------



## biglbs

Fatstuff said:


> What may stop? Lol


Followin ghost journal woooooooooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> Don't make me quote my posts in here stan! You'll only look silly lol


4 whole posts ur so generous


----------



## biglbs

Repped guys


----------



## Fatstuff

Cheers lobes, will rep u back on pc tomorrow


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> 4 whole posts ur so generous


You've only trained 4 times!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> Cheers lobes, will rep u back on pc tomorrow


Likewise!


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> You've only trained 4 times!


Lol touché my carrot topped compadre


----------



## Fatstuff

In fact lobes, I think I will dish out some reps in my journal tomorrow - no posting cnuts like Breda will miss out though


----------



## Breda

Fatstuff:3045550 said:


> In fact lobes, I think I will dish out some reps in my journal tomorrow - no posting cnuts like Breda will miss out though


I'll drop another pity post in there just to pass go and collect my rep


----------



## biglbs

Breda said:


> I'll drop another pity post in there just to pass go and collect my rep


Bloody albanion here!repped


----------



## Breda

biglbs:3045586 said:


> Bloody albanion here!repped


Cheers tom will hit u back when I can


----------



## Mr_Morocco

You aint closing this down Ben u mad..

Any reason for only running 8 weeks mate? Long ester test n tren so why not run 12 weeks. If your on a cut add T3/Clen 2 days on 2 days off works so well and if your on tren even better. Tbh i think my 2nd cycle will be exactly the same except ill run it for 12 weeks and run winstrol or anavar for the last 6 weeks and maybe DNP thrown in.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Mr_Morocco:3045753 said:


> You aint closing this down Ben u mad..
> 
> Any reason for only running 8 weeks mate? Long ester test n tren so why not run 12 weeks. If your on a cut add T3/Clen 2 days on 2 days off works so well and if your on tren even better. Tbh i think my 2nd cycle will be exactly the same except ill run it for 12 weeks and run winstrol or anavar for the last 6 weeks and maybe DNP thrown in.


LOL no I won't mate don't worry.

8 weeks as its a cruise/cut before second blast but can extend it if going well. Will be using t3 and Eph alongside test and trend. Esters don't matter really as already on test so its all there already.

Really looking forward to it tbh


----------



## flinty90

Morning ben. you training today pal ? And hello other readers x


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> Morning ben. you training today pal ? And hello other readers x


Hey flints, just back from back and bis

Today's back and bis session

Weighted chins

[email protected]

[email protected]+15kg

[email protected]+20kg

[email protected]+20kg

[email protected]+20kg drop set to [email protected]

Deads

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

DB rows

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Straight arm pulldowns

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

SS lying curls

[email protected]

[email protected]

10+1neg to [email protected]

SS db hammers

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Good session overall. Pleased with how deads felt form was ok but felt a bit odd as not done them for a while. Didn't want to push it further as rib felt fine so didn't want to risk it!


----------



## Breda

Good session there mate

Thought I'd leave a post so you know your sh!t is being read and appreciated


----------



## barrettmma1436114759

Breda said:


> Good session there mate
> 
> Thought I'd leave a post so you know your sh!t is being read and appreciated


ill go for a x2 there bud


----------



## biglbs

pmsl,oooooooooooooooo,low blow!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Lol! Thanks guys!!


----------



## TELBOR

Nice session.... De ja vu


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BR0ID said:


> Nice session.... De ja vu


Ummmmm what you on about?? Pmsl

Food today has been diet style to see how I cope. Oxys have killed my appetite too so makes it easier!

3 scoop shake pre wo

3 scoop shake post wo

500g turkey stir fried with evoo, onion, celery, red pepper, mushrooms, smoked Tabasco, mixed spices

That's it so far. NoCarbs lol

Well other than a few in veg


----------



## flinty90

he must have read that somewhere before . You know how the little bitch gets his kicks from his little underhanded thoughts x


----------



## Fatstuff

fcuk me get some food in u ginge


----------



## biglbs

R0BR0ID said:


> Nice session.... De ja vu


The cvnt stole this off another persons thread i swear i have seen it,you are not even workin out are you benjisan?


----------



## Fatstuff

biglbs said:


> The cvnt stole this off another persons thread i swear i have seen it,you are not even workin out are you benjisan?


ummm .... bit mean


----------



## biglbs

Fatstuff said:


> ummm .... bit mean


You know it makes sense


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Good looking session there mate, ill be smashing shoulders n bi's tonight, cant wait


----------



## Fatstuff

btw whores i repped u all as promised


----------



## Mr_Morocco

lol i rep you lot on a reg basis, hardly ever get any back you tight sweaty ginger cnuts


----------



## Ginger Ben

Mr_Morocco said:


> lol i rep you lot on a reg basis, hardly ever get any back you tight sweaty ginger cnuts


Lol sorry mate I hardly ever go on laptop anymore. Its all about the phone at the moment.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> btw whores i repped u all as promised


Cheers stan!


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Good shoulder session today havnt hit shoulders hard for a couple weeks. Weighed in at 15.6 today thats almost 1 stone ive gained in 6 weeks, going to keep on what im doing dietwise and see how much more i can gain but may throw clen/t3 in soon


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning all

Really good session this morning. Loving having a mate to train with.

Inc db press

[email protected],

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Weighted Dips

[email protected]

[email protected]+20

[email protected]+25

[email protected]+25 drop set to [email protected]

Decline bb bench

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] then drop set to [email protected]

Superset DB flys

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Superset tricep press downs

[email protected] plates

[email protected] plates

[email protected] plates no idea what these weigh but it's loads lol


----------



## Breda

Sh!t session step it up bro


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> Sh!t session step it up bro


Lol how's your training going you big lump??


----------



## Breda

Ginger [URL=Ben:3050382]Ben:3050382[/URL] said:


> Lol how's your training going you big lump??


To be honest mate I've hit a bit of a slump... I'm still training but I'm not 100% focused so could be a lot better and so could my diet... Will ride it out and hopefully things will improve shortly

I think my response to your session was a message to myself


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Breda said:


> To be honest mate I've hit a bit of a slump... I'm still training but I'm not 100% focused so could be a lot better and so could my diet... Will ride it out and hopefully things will improve shortly
> 
> I think my response to your session was a message to myself


This is why having a training partner really helps mate, i know you train alone and used to it etc but its always good to have someone to push you and get you motivated when you hit a slump.


----------



## Breda

Training partners are a waste of time for me mate... It's more a life issue than a training issue... My routine from waking up to goin to bed has changed so I'm gettin used to that... Once I'm used to that I'll be back on top


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> To be honest mate I've hit a bit of a slump... I'm still training but I'm not 100% focused so could be a lot better and so could my diet... Will ride it out and hopefully things will improve shortly
> 
> I think my response to your session was a message to myself


Sometimes things get in the way mate that's life. The way I look at it is that for me this is a hobby not my life and I need to remember to treat it as such.

Sometimes I feel bad if I am not 100% on point one week or another but at the end of the day I give it as much time and effort as I can/want to depending on What else is going on. Don't beat yourself up mate.

It'll fall in place soon enough.


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> Sometimes things get in the way mate that's life. The way I look at it is that for me this is a hobby not my life and I need to remember to treat it as such.
> 
> Sometimes I feel bad if I am not 100% on point one week or another but at the end of the day I give it as much time and effort as I can/want to depending on What else is going on. Don't beat yourself up mate.
> 
> It'll fall in place soon enough.


Top post and totally on the money, will rep when can


----------



## biglbs

TO make life good have some :spam:sarnies or Kfc!

Random cvnt me!


----------



## flinty90

Your all talkin my language. its done my head in going from full on training up to christmas. then fcukin down to 2 sessions per week since then.. i am in a rush to achieve. and i know i wont or shouldnt be. but its just how im made.. you cant fight your nature you will lose everytime brothers !!


----------



## luther1

I have many days when i look in the mirror and don't think i look any different from this time last year. Days when i can't be bothered to eat seven meals,can't be bothered to even give 60% in the gym etc. I'm never going to be huge or earn my living from training so as GB said,its a hobby,albeit a frustrating one at times and we all want to look like we will this time next year


----------



## biglbs

luther1 said:


> I have many days when i look in the mirror and don't think i look any different from this time last year. Days when i can't be bothered to eat seven meals,can't be bothered to even give 60% in the gym etc. I'm never going to be huge or earn my living from training so as GB said,its a hobby,albeit a frustrating one at times and we all want to look like we will this time next year


But you have'nt changed mate!


----------



## luther1

biglbs said:


> But you have'nt changed mate!


You cnut. The camera doesn't lie lobes and remember,the L-unit has only been training 8 months. Wtf do you think i'll look like in another 8? Immense my man,immense.


----------



## Breda

Good words from all you cnuts

Had a good leg session today. My 1st good session for about a week and I celebrated with a pre work out bargain bucket of which I devoured 7 pieces and 2 bags of chips

You're a great bunch of lads x


----------



## flinty90

Breda said:


> Good words from all you cnuts
> 
> Had a good leg session today. My 1st good session for about a week and I celebrated with a pre work out bargain bucket of which I devoured 7 pieces and 2 bags of chips
> 
> You're a great bunch of lads x


you sound down mate tbf. hope your ok. x


----------



## Breda

flinty90:3052085 said:


> you sound down mate tbf. hope your ok. x


Fcuk off you [email protected] I'm fine... I'm in a good place bro. Cheers for the vm tho mate but I'm not distracted by pussy... Living in a new house, New town, New job blah blah blah not quite settled yet but I'm getting there.

I do this for pussy so it makes no sense for me to allow the reason for me training to stop me training :lol:


----------



## biglbs

luther1 said:


> You cnut. The camera doesn't lie lobes and remember,the L-unit has only been training 8 months. Wtf do you think i'll look like in another 8? Immense my man,immense.


ERRRR the same


----------



## biglbs

Breda said:


> Fcuk off you [email protected] I'm fine... I'm in a good place bro. Cheers for the vm tho mate but I'm not distracted by pussy... Living in a new house, New town, New job blah blah blah not quite settled yet but I'm getting there.
> 
> I do this for pussy so it makes no sense for me to allow the reason for me training to stop me training :lol:


Where you moved too mate?

You're not 'the only black man in town'are you?


----------



## Breda

biglbs:3052148 said:


> Where you moved too mate?
> 
> You're not 'the only black man in town'are you?


Moved to northampton mate

I'm not the only one there mate but there ain't many


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> I have many days when i look in the mirror and don't think i look any different from this time last year. Days when i can't be bothered to eat seven meals,can't be bothered to even give 60% in the gym etc. I'm never going to be huge or earn my living from training so as GB said,its a hobby,albeit a frustrating one at times and we all want to look like we will this time next year


Very true mate, it's a very frustrating hobby. Still id rather get frustrated with forging a body of granite than trying to find that missing plate or stamp to complete my collection! Fuk that, this is the best hobby in the world IMO and we get frustrated because we love it and want to do well.

Oh and morning all! Everything feeling nicely tight today from last two sessions. Definitely back in the game now! Shoulders and traps tomorrow and then that's me done until I find a gym on honeymoon. Will use mrs for cardio  but we have a gym opposite our apartment in Malibu so would be rude not to have a go in there


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Very true mate, it's a very frustrating hobby. Still id rather get frustrated with forging a body of granite than trying to find that missing plate or stamp to complete my collection! Fuk that, this is the best hobby in the world IMO and we get frustrated because we love it and want to do well.
> 
> Oh and morning all! Everything feeling nicely tight today from last two sessions. Definitely back in the game now! Shoulders and traps tomorrow and then that's me done until I find a gym on honeymoon. Will use mrs for cardio  but we have a gym opposite our apartment in Malibu so would be rude not to have a go in there


Cant see how 3 minutes cardio will do much good but you go for it lol...


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> Cant see how 3 minutes cardio will do much good but you go for it lol...


Well it is our honeymoon, she might get 3 mins out of me but only if im drunk lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

Boulders tomorrow 

Seated db press

High machine row for rear delts and

lower traps

Side raises supersetted with front raises

Oly bar shrugs


----------



## Breda

Ginger [URL=Ben:3052401]Ben:3052401[/URL] said:


> Boulders tomorrow
> 
> Seated db press
> 
> High machine row for rear delts and
> 
> lower traps
> 
> Side raises supersetted with front raises
> 
> Oly bar shrugs


Similar to my boulder routine of late bro


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> Very true mate, it's a very frustrating hobby. Still id rather get frustrated with forging a body of granite than trying to find that missing plate or stamp to complete my collection! Fuk that, this is the best hobby in the world IMO and we get frustrated because we love it and want to do well.
> 
> Oh and morning all! Everything feeling nicely tight today from last two sessions. Definitely back in the game now! Shoulders and traps tomorrow and then that's me done until I find a gym on honeymoon. Will use mrs for cardio  but we have a gym opposite our apartment in *Malibu* so would be rude not to have a go in there


No real reason to mention Malibu was there you cnut,other than to make us all jelly. You could have gone to The Isle of Wight like normal folk


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> No real reason to mention Malibu was there you cnut,other than to make us all jelly. You could have gone to The Isle of Wight like normal folk


hahahahahaha :blowme:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> Similar to my boulder routine of late bro


Youre on here a bit more now bro, you trying to get your ass fired again??? :lol:

Yeah i like to keep shoulders simple but intense. They get a real hammering from chest day and back day to some extent so no point over doing them IMO.


----------



## Breda

Ginger [URL=Ben:3053017]Ben:3053017[/URL] said:


> Youre on here a bit more now bro, you trying to get your ass fired again??? :lol:
> 
> Yeah i like to keep shoulders simple but intense. They get a real hammering from chest day and back day to some extent so no point over doing them IMO.


I use my phone on lunch and break when I can mate.

I feel the same... Shoulders take a pounding on most days, I'm quite happy with mine at the mo anyway so no need to go overboard.. simple but effective


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Chest n tri's today for me, looking forward to it.

Once again little to no PIP from left quad injection but everytime i inject right quad PIP for 4-5 days, crazy sh!t.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Last session as a single man! Better do plenty of cock pushups


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Last session as a single man! Better do plenty of cock pushups


Have a good one mate. cant believe your soon taking the plunge lol.. hope its a great day. a great honeymoon. and a long happy life together.. good man.. and to keep the positive vibes "im coming home today" lol. did i mention that haha


----------



## biglbs

I think flintsta may be coming home today,did i mention i have got my Gh now too,Rob did you do some slin,i think Breeda may move soon,or has ?


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> Have a good one mate. cant believe your soon taking the plunge lol.. hope its a great day. a great honeymoon. and a long happy life together.. good man.. and to keep the positive vibes "im coming home today" lol. did i mention that haha


Thanks flinty! Really appreciate that.  

Really good boulder season, made it count!

Db press

([email protected], [email protected]) warm up

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Face pulls

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] drop set [email protected] all with long squeeze

Superset lat raises

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Superset front raises

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Oly bar shrugs

([email protected], [email protected])

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] drop set [email protected] drop set [email protected]

Chuffed to bits with db press and 200kg shrugs


----------



## flinty90

Strong as bro. nice session that pal...


----------



## Breda

Ben mate I wish you all the best and happiness in the world as a married man... I don't envy you and will continue to update you with the copious amounts of punani I smash... Guilt free of course 

Nice to see a you making an honest woman of your lady... Congratulations big boy


----------



## luther1

In all fairness it must lovely to find someone you want to spend the rest of your life wife and marry them. All the best Benjy.

I however,like Breda,will continue to sow my seed and be a perv in the hope that 'the 1' does appear. :rockon:


----------



## Breda

luther1:3055183 said:


> In all fairness it must lovely to find someone you want to spend the rest of your life wife and marry them. All the best Benjy.
> 
> I however,like Breda,will continue to sow my seed and be a perv in the hope that 'the 1' does appear. :rockon:


Why would you want 'the 1' when you can have a different 1 every night of the week. The alpha was not meant to be tied down to 1 female... He has a pride if females to breed as and when he pleases, he fights off any pretenders all the while having his every need catered for

We are Mufasa Ben is Rafiki


----------



## Fatstuff

Love, compassion, someone to cherish, proper sex where u know and understand each others bodies, someone to breed with

Where's my fcukin adex


----------



## Breda

Fatstuff:3055408 said:


> Love, compassion, someone to cherish, proper sex where u know and understand each others bodies, someone to breed with
> 
> Where's my fcukin adex


Still in the packet evidently


----------



## biglbs

Good work Ben strong lad,i may need to up my game!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Thanks all for the comments on the session and of course on my upcoming nuptials.

You're a bloody good bunch and I'm looking forward to meeting up with as many of you as possible when I'm back from holiday. Well after a few weeks training again so I'm not too weak!! Pmsl


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> Thanks all for the comments on the session and of course on my upcoming nuptials.
> 
> You're a bloody good bunch and I'm looking forward to meeting up with as many of you as possible when I'm back from holiday. Well after a few weeks training again so I'm not too weak!! Pmsl


Mate u will still outlift me after a dose of the HIV and 2 weeks bed ridden lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> Mate u will still outlift me after a dose of the HIV and 2 weeks bed ridden lol


Lol it's all oxy power mate! ;-)


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol it's all oxy power mate! ;-)


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning all

Right I'm going off grid for two weeks. Have a good one everybody. Eat well, lift big and stay injury free!

See you in 2! X


----------



## flinty90

Good luck dude have a great time x


----------



## Queenie

Aw Ben  have an amazing time.

*sigh* another one bites the dust... You're leaving me with the likes of Breda and Luther, throw me a frickin' bone here guys!

Wrong choice of words actually.

Anyway... She's a very lucky lady and I wish u both all the best xxx


----------



## biglbs

It's been emotional.


----------



## Breda

RXQueenie:3058332 said:


> Aw Ben  have an amazing time.
> 
> *sigh* another one bites the dust... You're leaving me with the likes of Breda and Luther, throw me a frickin' bone here guys!
> 
> Wrong choice of words actually.
> 
> Anyway... She's a very lucky lady and I wish u both all the best xxx


You can have my bone if you want it Queenie x


----------



## biglbs

Breda said:


> You can have my bone if you want it Queenie x


OOOOPS she broke!


----------



## Queenie

Breda said:


> You can have my bone if you want it Queenie x


Thanks. Very kind... X x


----------



## biglbs

Hope you are still doing 200 press ups morn/noon and night or is it settling into married mode yet?


----------



## luther1

Just been round the cnuts house and hosed down his carpets and thrown cress seed everywhere


----------



## Ginger Ben

Evening tossbags how's it going? At Lake Tahoe now, fuking stunning place, simply amazing drive along the shoreline and through mountains to get here. Looking forward to some exploring tomorrow.

Re me well I haven't touched a weight since I left, not eaten enough protein by a long way every day and have lost half a stone in a week. I'm on holiday and I don't care ;-) will be interesting to see what strength is like when I get back, perhaps all this bb diet stuff is horsesh1t?? ;-)

Cutting on cruise dose (aus style!) when I get back for 8 weeks. 600 mg tritest ew, 100-200mg tren e ew and have t3's on hand too. might get some winny too. diet will be 2500 kcals a day 50% protein, 30% fats and 20% carbs.

Blast will then be 10 weeks at 1.6g test shot 800mg 2x ew, up to 400mg tren ew (depending on sides) and 40mg dbol ed. Kcals will only go up to 3000 though and will adjust if need be.

Currently looking leanest I've been in a while, actually have 4 abs outlined!?!? Not bad at 222lbs  lol

Not having shakes or loads of grub each day has made me realise how bloated I get on the shakes so am going to try and reduce them a fair bit and replace with meat when I get back. Should be more satisfying from a dieting perspective too.

That's me folks. What you all been up to? Just read a few journals so have a reasonable idea what's been going down.


----------



## Breda

Ginger [URL=Ben:3087857]Ben:3087857[/URL] said:


> Evening tossbags how's it going? At Lake Tahoe now, fuking stunning place, simply amazing drive along the shoreline and through mountains to get here. Looking forward to some exploring tomorrow.
> 
> Re me well I haven't touched a weight since I left, not eaten enough protein by a long way every day and have lost half a stone in a week. I'm on holiday and I don't care ;-) will be interesting to see what strength is like when I get back, perhaps all this bb diet stuff is horsesh1t?? ;-)
> 
> Cutting on cruise dose (aus style!) when I get back for 8 weeks. 600 mg tritest ew, 100-200mg tren e ew and have t3's on hand too. might get some winny too. diet will be 2500 kcals a day 50% protein, 30% fats and 20% carbs.
> 
> Blast will then be 10 weeks at 1.6g test shot 800mg 2x ew, up to 400mg tren ew (depending on sides) and 40mg dbol ed. Kcals will only go up to 3000 though and will adjust if need be.
> 
> Currently looking leanest I've been in a while, actually have 4 abs outlined!?!? Not bad at 222lbs  lol
> 
> Not having shakes or loads of grub each day has made me realise how bloated I get on the shakes so am going to try and reduce them a fair bit and replace with meat when I get back. Should be more satisfying from a dieting perspective too.
> 
> That's me folks. What you all been up to? Just read a few journals so have a reasonable idea what's been going down.


 :yawn:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> :yawn:


Lol cnut.


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Sounds like your having a nice honeymoon, your right not to give a f*ck about weights or diet atm enjoy yourself then hit it hard when you get back.

Edit: How is that somalian cnut Breda gold but im still silver, this is racism at its finest.


----------



## Breda

Mr_Morocco:3089217 said:


> Sounds like your having a nice honeymoon, your right not to give a f*ck about weights or diet atm enjoy yourself then hit it hard when you get back.
> 
> Edit: How is that somalian cnut Breda gold but im still silver, this is racism at its finest.


Cos I'm better than you... It's as simple as that lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

Mr_Morocco said:


> Sounds like your having a nice honeymoon, your right not to give a f*ck about weights or diet atm enjoy yourself then hit it hard when you get back.
> 
> Edit: How is that somalian cnut Breda gold but im still silver, this is racism at its finest.


Yeah that's what I think too mate. Cba to think about it while on honeymoon. Can't do too much damage in two weeks at the end of the day!

Cnuts probably hijacked the boat carrying milkys gear supply so he's bumped him up to gold.


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Breda said:


> Cos I'm better than you... It's as simple as that lol


Do us a favour and drop us off the race card looks like ill be needing it soon


----------



## Fatstuff

ginger nadgers, good to see u - nail your mrs for me will u


----------



## biglbs

x2 up


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> ginger nadgers, good to see u - nail your mrs for me will u


Lol I gave her my best 15 seconds fpr you mate, according to your mrs I've spoiled her


----------



## Ginger Ben

Mr_Morocco said:


> Do us a favour and drop us off the race card looks like ill be needing it soon


Why? You been on the mt2 you pasty cnut??


----------



## Fatstuff

Yep that's right ginge, I'm up lol - 15 seconds sounds about right, that's why I'm good with my Tongue


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> Yep that's right ginge, I'm up lol - 15 seconds sounds about right, that's why I'm good with my Tongue


One of your 28 hour shifts again mate? 

How's things? Been reading your journals, good to see youre at it even after a weekend of debauchery.


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> One of your 28 hour shifts again mate?
> 
> How's things? Been reading your journals, good to see youre at it even after a weekend of debauchery.


Cheers mate, yep them 40 hour shifts again. I'm getting back into it, werent too much of a speed bump just a little one, naughty weekend though


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> Cheers mate, yep them 40 hour shifts again. I'm getting back into it, werent too much of a speed bump just a little one, naughty weekend though


Naughty as in Amsterdam style naughty??  

Can't wait to get back to gym next week. Monday will do a full body session I think to get everything a good stretch and working over before hitting it hard again from Tuesday.


----------



## Fatstuff

Just naughty  lol


----------



## flinty90

Ben why the fukl arent you fingering your own 4rsehole whilst sticking your c0ckle in every orofice of your woman or any other bird that you can get away with without your woman catching you ( your married now, its time to start cheating) lol....

hope your having a great time mate, but seeing as your on here it must be sh1t X


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> Ben why the fukl arent you fingering your own 4rsehole whilst sticking your c0ckle in every orofice of your woman or any other bird that you can get away with without your woman catching you ( your married now, its time to start cheating) lol....
> 
> hope your having a great time mate, but seeing as your on here it must be sh1t X


Pmsl having a great time mate including plenty of c0ckle action but thought I'd check in with you benders. Hope all's well mate


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Flinty dont you know, UK-M has priority over most things


----------



## Ginger Ben

Mr_Morocco said:


> Flinty dont you know, UK-M has priority over most things


Lol just trying to keep in touch with my brothers of iron to keep me mentally in the game. Going to nail this cut hard when I get home!! Actually looking forward to dieting!?!?!


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Ill be cutting naturally after this cycle/pct then may blast a 6 week test/tren cycle before i go on holiday in October,


----------



## Ginger Ben

Mr_Morocco said:


> Ill be cutting naturally after this cycle/pct then may blast a 6 week test/tren cycle before i go on holiday in October,


Fuk doing it naturally!!  How are your goals and training going mate?

Got an idea of doses for a 6 week blast? Will you be using prop??


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Ginger Ben said:


> Fuk doing it naturally!!  How are your goals and training going mate?
> 
> Got an idea of doses for a 6 week blast? Will you be using prop??


Training has been great up until last week ive done my lower back in so had the week off gym this week, ive put on just under 1 n half stone in 8 weeks pmsl so the gear is working and diet is bang on. May add DNP/T3 for the last 2 weeks because i have put on a lil gut hopefully its just water/gas.

I was thinking Prop/Ace EOD yeah 6 weeks before i go on holiday, not sure on dosages yet.


----------



## Fatstuff

u still on ur honeymoon ginge?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Mr_Morocco said:


> Training has been great up until last week ive done my lower back in so had the week off gym this week, ive put on just under 1 n half stone in 8 weeks pmsl so the gear is working and diet is bang on. May add DNP/T3 for the last 2 weeks because i have put on a lil gut hopefully its just water/gas.
> 
> I was thinking Prop/Ace EOD yeah 6 weeks before i go on holiday, not sure on dosages yet.


Shame about back mate. Hopefully just a niggle. Good plan to rest it though!

Sounds good. I'm reading more about dnp at the moment. May add it to the ar5enal at some stage.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> u still on ur honeymoon ginge?


Yeah stan, leave saturday back in blighty on Sunday morning. Missing me?? Xx


----------



## biglbs

Ginger Ben said:


> Yeah stan, leave saturday back in blighty on Sunday morning. Missing me?? Xx


Customs will be waiting as advised.:laugh:


----------



## Ginger Ben

biglbs said:


> Customs will be waiting as advised.:laugh:


Lol I'm clean as a whistle mate :whistling:


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> Yeah stan, leave saturday back in blighty on Sunday morning. Missing me?? Xx


Of course mate ur my favourite out of all these strokers lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> Of course mate ur my favourite out of all these strokers lol


Stop it, I'm blushing


----------



## Fatstuff

That's just ur ginger skin pigment in the sun


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> That's just ur ginger skin pigment in the sun


Lol

Last day of hols today and got a mammoth trip home tomorrow starting with a 5:30am start, hour and a half drive, 3 flights and another hours drive when we land..... 

however am looking forward to seeing family and friends, seeing our wedding photos and of course stabbing some gear and slamming some iron.


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol
> 
> Last day of hols today and got a mammoth trip home tomorrow starting with a 5:30am start, hour and a half drive, 3 flights and another hours drive when we land.....
> 
> however am looking forward to seeing family and friends, seeing our wedding photos and of course stabbing some gear and slamming some iron.


safe journey back bro... hope you have had a good time !!! would like to see a couple of pics on here from your day mate ??


----------



## biglbs

Be safe and eat loads


----------



## Fatstuff

hope ur plane dont crash mate


----------



## Ginger Ben

Cheers guys! Will def stick a pic or two up (from wedding not honeymoon  ) when I get back

Catch you all soon x


----------



## Ginger Ben

Daddys home bitches!


----------



## Fatstuff

Thought I could smell pi55 lol


----------



## Breda

Welcome back mate


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Welcome back ginger biscuit.

Oesteopath told me not to lift any weights for a couple weeks, i have 4 weeks left of cycle shall i just stop or finish it off even though i might not be training for a week or so


----------



## Ginger Ben

Mr_Morocco said:


> Welcome back ginger biscuit.
> 
> Oesteopath told me not to lift any weights for a couple weeks, i have 4 weeks left of cycle shall i just stop or finish it off even though i might not be training for a week or so


May as well stay on the gear while resting so you don't lose any of your new muscle. Hopefully you can get two weeks more training out of it and then take it from there.


----------



## Ginger Ben

600mg test blend and 100mg (prob a shade over) tren e pinned 

Back in the game now. Diet starts tomorrow so hitting the shop for food and gym for a good loosen up all body session before starting usual routine Wednesday.


----------



## biglbs

Ginger Ben said:


> 600mg test blend and 100mg (prob a shade over) tren e pinned
> 
> Back in the game now. Diet starts tomorrow so hitting the shop for food and gym for a good loosen up all body session before starting usual routine Wednesday.


Welcome home mate,good to see the old married copper top in blighty!x


----------



## Ginger Ben

biglbs said:


> Welcome home mate,good to see the old married copper top in blighty!x


Mornin' squire how's things?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning all. So today is first day of my cut! Gear in yesterday (600mg burr tri test and 100mg burr tren-e, pipless!) Will get an in ear thermometer this week and start t3's next week using biglbs and aus's protocol for them (thanks again guys).

Diet is as said before. 2500kcals, split 50% protein, 30% fats, 20% carbs. Can play with macros if needed but protein won't change.

That gives me 375g protein a day, 125g carbs and 83g fats. Sounds more than workable so let's see!

Weight training will be 3 times a week, very simple 5x5 heavy lifting on compounds and then 2-3 isolation lifts per session using isolateral training where possible (one arm/leg at a time) and drop sets etc to nuke more cals than 'normal' training.

Followed by 15-20 mins fast but steady pace walking on incline treadmill. Will alternate this with more dynamic cardio too such as '[email protected]', burpees, bench

Hops and other 'circuit' type training to keep it interesting.

Starting weight as of 6:25am today (post pee!) is 15 stone 11.25 lbs or 221 lbs total. Have lost 12lbs or so on holiday but due to gear hopefully this is mainly water/bloat and some fat.

Starting pics will follow once Mrs is awake to take them! 

Will also measure waist (at navel), hips and chest as this is where most of my bf sits. Will get bf done by gym too today if I can.

Don't have any weight goals really. It's all about the mirror for me really for this cut.

That's it I think!


----------



## Fatstuff

Nice one ginge!! Thought u may of dabbled with 'the yellow pill '


----------



## biglbs

The weight loss was the Mrs tearing flesh off ---no?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> Nice one ginge!! Thought u may of dabbled with 'the yellow pill '


You know what mate I am tempted but just want to keep tabs on how many things I take at once. Think I'll do it at some stage just nervous about pi55ing mrs off by wetting the bed everynight! Pmsl


----------



## Ginger Ben

biglbs said:


> The weight loss was the Mrs tearing flesh off ---no?


Some was! Rest is the blood the mossies sucked out of me the little winged cnuts!!


----------



## biglbs

Ginger Ben said:


> Some was! Rest is the blood the mossies sucked out of me the little winged cnuts!!


Flying would have zapped water out mate,big time


----------



## Ginger Ben

biglbs said:


> Flying would have zapped water out mate,big time


Yeah that's true mate. Tried to drink loads but wouldn't have been enough to counter effects of flying. Sure weight will increase a bit this week as will probably eat more consistently now than on holiday. Plus will be lifting again. However don't really care about weight as long as it looks good!


----------



## biglbs

Ginger Ben said:


> Yeah that's true mate. Tried to drink loads but wouldn't have been enough to counter effects of flying. Sure weight will increase a bit this week as will probably eat more consistently now than on holiday. Plus will be lifting again. However don't really care about weight as long as it looks good!


Who did you fly with?

Big red airlines

gingonian

Red air?


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger hairlines


----------



## Ginger Ben

Haha comedians!

Virgin, delta, united and air new Zealand!


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Morning all. So today is first day of my cut! Gear in yesterday (600mg burr tri test and 100mg burr tren-e, pipless!) Will get an in ear thermometer this week and start t3's next week using biglbs and aus's protocol for them (thanks again guys).
> 
> Diet is as said before. 2500kcals, split 50% protein, 30% fats, 20% carbs. Can play with macros if needed but protein won't change.
> 
> That gives me 375g protein a day, 125g carbs and 83g fats. Sounds more than workable so let's see!
> 
> Weight training will be 3 times a week, very simple 5x5 heavy lifting on compounds and then 2-3 isolation lifts per session *using isolateral training where possible (one arm/leg at a time)* and drop sets etc to nuke more cals than 'normal' training.
> 
> Followed by 15-20 mins fast but steady pace walking on incline treadmill. Will alternate this with more dynamic cardio too such as '[email protected]', burpees, bench
> 
> Hops and other 'circuit' type training to keep it interesting.
> 
> Starting weight as of 6:25am today (post pee!) is 15 stone 11.25 lbs or 221 lbs total. Have lost 12lbs or so on holiday but due to gear hopefully this is mainly water/bloat and some fat.
> 
> Starting pics will follow once Mrs is awake to take them!
> 
> Will also measure waist (at navel), hips and chest as this is where most of my bf sits. Will get bf done by gym too today if I can.
> 
> Don't have any weight goals really. It's all about the mirror for me really for this cut.
> 
> That's it I think!


you stealing my idea bro lol ???

im deffo doing this for next few weeks too !!

oh and welcome back to the game !!


----------



## Ginger Ben

[quote name='flinty90:3105233

you stealing my idea bro lol ???

im deffo doing this for next few weeks too !!

oh and welcome back to the game !![/quote']

Haha might be 

Makes sense while on a cut especially and I train.this way anyway so should be easy to incorporate in to the new 5x5 routine.

LOL.thanks!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sup mo fo's? So busy day for me today as me and the wife resigned this morning so we can set up our own firm in 6 months time. Just need to find some work now to fill the gap.

Diet going well so far (second day LOL) had 100g shake with a banana and a spoon of pb.

Just had some superfood salad from morries with two boiled eggs and two chicken breasts. 

Gym in an hour or so for some cardio. Might use the climber thing and the treadmill.


----------



## Fatstuff

Climber thing? That's ur stairs u dopey cnut


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff:3108167 said:


> Climber thing? That's ur stairs u dopey cnut


LOL no stan its a climber thing in the gym.

Did a 5k run/walk today in 34 mins. Not a great time by any Stretch but something to aim to beat next time. Did some other bits too like leg raises, planks, DB swings.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning all

Leg session today. Not balls out as just want to do a loosener first time back. Friday will be first proper session, balls to the wall on back and bis using the 5x5 method where possible and isolateral lifts on support exercises. Cant wait!

No messed up dreams from tren yet but tbh I'm not expecting much in the way of nasty sides on only 100mg a week. Will up to 200mg after 2 more weeks.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Here's my first couple of loosening sessions back from honeymoon. Quite pleased with some things less so with others. Balls out training starts again tomorrow ?

Upper body

Pulls/chins - 15p, 14c, 12p, 10c

Inc smith bench - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

Seated shoulder press - [email protected],[email protected],[email protected],[email protected]

Dips - 15,15,13

DB rows - [email protected],[email protected],[email protected]

Plate pull down machine - [email protected],[email protected],[email protected]

Superset DB curls - [email protected],[email protected],[email protected]

Superset lat raises - [email protected],[email protected],[email protected]

Legs

Leg press - [email protected],[email protected],[email protected],[email protected],[email protected]

Leg extn - [email protected],[email protected],[email protected],[email protected]

Ham curls - [email protected],[email protected],[email protected]

Sldl - [email protected],[email protected],[email protected],[email protected]

Calf raises - [email protected],[email protected],[email protected],[email protected]

5 min walk at 3% inc on treadmill at 7km/h to loosen off.


----------



## biglbs

That should do you mate,good starter


----------



## Ginger Ben

biglbs said:


> That should do you mate,good starter


Yeah thought it best to get a couple of medium effort sessions under my belt rather than go back to it full bore. That's tomorrow's plan!


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> Yeah thought it best to get a couple of medium effort sessions under my belt rather than go back to it full bore. That's tomorrow's plan!


Gay


----------



## biglbs

fine support fatty:tongue:


----------



## Fatstuff

It's how I show my love


----------



## flinty90

Good couple of warmers there bro ...


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> Gay


I know you are.but what am i? Pmsl


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> Good couple of warmers there bro ...


Thanks mate. Thought it was best before going full speed. Feel bang up for it tomorrow now.

Any.idea how long it takes.for tren e to bite?


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> I know you are.but what am i? Pmsl


Bi


----------



## biglbs

luther1 said:


> Bi


Tri


----------



## Ginger Ben

Feeling small today. Cutting is a headfvk! Only been doing it 4 days pmsl!

2lbs down today from Sunday. Will be water from low carbing but at least its a start.

Back, tris and a bit more cardio soon.

Tempted to knock a bit more go potion in too...... 

Maybe just 1ml test and 0.5ml tren....


----------



## Ginger Ben

Good back and tris session today, not sure if i like the back/tri combo but will try chest and bis next week too and make a decision from there as to keep it up or not.

Wide Grip Pull Ups - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] then drop set to [email protected]

DB Rows - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] then drop set to [email protected] - 65's are a pb!?!?!?

Dips - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] then drop set to [email protected] - pb for reps at 40kg?!?!?

Seated Machine Row - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] then drop set to [email protected]

Straight bar tricep press downs - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

CGBP - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] then drop set to [email protected] drop set to [email protected]


----------



## Fatstuff

U forgot to write down ur deadlifts mate :rolleye:


----------



## biglbs

Nice to see it all workin out bro,,,,pb's!


----------



## flinty90

Fatstuff said:


> U forgot to write down ur deadlifts mate :rolleye:


yes no lower back in there whatsoever im dissapointed !!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> U forgot to write down ur deadlifts mate :rolleye:


LOL that's because.I'm going to do them on alternate weeks from now on.


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> yes no lower back in there whatsoever im dissapointed !!!


Did sldl yesterday.......


----------



## Ginger Ben

biglbs said:


> Nice to see it all workin out bro,,,,pb's!


Glad you noticed not like these two battyboys pmsl


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Did sldl yesterday.......


barely passes for lower back exercise mate but i will let you off a little.. dont give us sh1t or i will kick you in the sack where your balls used to be !!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> barely passes for lower back exercise mate but i will let you off a little.. dont give us sh1t or i will kick you in the sack where your balls used to be !!!


Pmsl no you're right it is a bit of a half assed lower back exercise.

Deads will be next week. Be good to see if i can break 200 on a cut.


----------



## Breda

Any training. Happening in here


----------



## Fatstuff

flinty90 said:


> barely passes for lower back exercise mate but i will let you off a little.. dont give us sh1t or i will kick you in the sack where your balls used to be !!!


oh u mean that hamstring exercise?


----------



## Fatstuff

ben, im glad ur alternately doing your deadlift, it means u will stop progressing and i will start smashing u before the end of the year


----------



## Mr_Morocco

I aint trained for 2 weeks now, gutted. Hopefully by next week back will be better


----------



## Breda

Fatstuff:3116844 said:


> ben, im glad ur alternately doing your deadlift, it means u will stop progressing and i will start smashing u before the end of the year


I haven't deadlifted for months mate so you're probably killing me as Is


----------



## Fatstuff

Breda said:


> I haven't deadlifted for months mate so you're probably killing me as Is


lol, cheers - what u mean probably? dont u know? u not been reading my journal that i so lovingly update :rolleye:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> ben, im glad ur alternately doing your deadlift, it means u will stop progressing and i will start smashing u before the end of the year


LOL dream on stan


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> Any training. Happening in here


Alright stranger what or who have you been doing??


----------



## Breda

Fatstuff:3116910 said:


> lol, cheers - what u mean probably? dont u know? u not been reading my journal that i so lovingly update :rolleye:


Tbh mate... No... Not really... I just skim over all the training palava but I know its goin well for you at the minute and that's all that matters



Ginger [URL=Ben:3116927]Ben:3116927[/URL] said:


> Alright stranger what or who have you been doing??


All is well son all is well

What I've been doin is working and training... Not much eatin

Who I've been doin... Well anybody that will let me :lol:


----------



## Fatstuff

Lookin fcuking huge mate, them black genetics are paying u off well!!! Lol


----------



## Breda

Fatstuff:3116997 said:


> Lookin fcuking huge mate, them black genetics are paying u off well!!! Lol


Hahaha if I could blush mate I would be but I'm not quite huge yet still got a long way to go


----------



## Mr_Morocco

how much you weighin now famalam


----------



## Breda

Mr_Morocco:3117055 said:


> how much you weighin now famalam


Not sure mate nit weighed myself in months. Would rather take pics tbh


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> Hahaha if I could blush mate I would be but I'm not quite huge yet still got a long way to go


Looking good mate looking.good. hoping to hook up with JM for a session next week. Prob Thursday. Don't.know.of.its possible for you to make it too? If not then another day.


----------



## Breda

Ginger [URL=Ben:3117759]Ben:3117759[/URL] said:


> Looking good mate looking.good. hoping to hook up with JM for a session next week. Prob Thursday. Don't.know.of.its possible for you to make it too? If not then another day.


If its a Thursday I'll be at work mate... Unfortunately... Where you meeting him... Would love to train with you strong cnuts


----------



## biglbs

Breda said:


> If its a Thursday I'll be at work mate... Unfortunately... Where you meeting him... Would love to train with you strong cnuts


OiOi,possy on board!

Ginge,get some weight on the bar

Breda,lookin big,glad that's all ya got out.

Mrs morroco,man up and train.

Luther smells.

Fatty,last but least.

x


----------



## Queenie

Breda said:


> Tbh mate... No... Not really... I just skim over all the training palava but I know its goin well for you at the minute and that's all that matters
> 
> All is well son all is well
> 
> What I've been doin is working and training... Not much eatin
> 
> Who I've been doin... Well anybody that will let me :lol:


Breda ffs pull your trackies up!!! X x


----------



## Queenie

Oh and hello boys!!  X x


----------



## Breda

If u want naked pics Queenie just pm me... No need to act like u ain't wanna see what the fuss is all about xx


----------



## biglbs

:cowboy:Evening miss! :smartass:


----------



## Fatstuff

Breda said:


> If u want naked pics Queenie just pm me... No need to act like u ain't wanna see what the fuss is all about xx


pm'd


----------



## Breda

Fatstuff:3118651 said:


> pm'd


Reported


----------



## Queenie

Breda said:


> If u want naked pics Queenie just pm me... No need to act like u ain't wanna see what the fuss is all about xx


I said pull them up not take them off  x x


----------



## Breda

RXQueenie:3118825 said:


> I said pull them up not take them off  x x


Women often say things they don't mean  xx


----------



## Queenie

Breda said:


> Women often say things they don't mean  xx


I don't think that's true. If I say 'harder!!' I actually mean it x x


----------



## Breda

RXQueenie:3118917 said:


> I don't think that's true. If I say 'harder!!' I actually mean it x x


What about "owww you're in too deep" would you say that and mean it too xx


----------



## Queenie

Breda said:


> What about "owww you're in too deep" would you say that and mean it too xx


"too" and "deep" are not two words that go together naturally. Unless you're talking about swimming pools x x


----------



## Breda

RXQueenie:3118966 said:


> "too" and "deep" are not two words that go together naturally. Unless you're talking about swimming pools x x


Is it wrong that I want to test the above theory out on you know... I wasn't talkin about swimming pools but I could turn your cnut into one... Well a mini version  xx


----------



## Queenie

Breda said:


> Is it wrong that I want to test the above theory out on you know... I wasn't talkin about swimming pools but I could turn your cnut into one... Well a mini version  xx


You're such a charmer!! X x


----------



## Breda

RXQueenie:3119101 said:


> You're such a charmer!! X x


Thank you Queenie You're not the 1st to notice xx


----------



## flinty90

RXQueenie said:


> Breda ffs pull your trackies up!!! X x


but he is black ???

and FFS breda shave that fcukin tash off you look like a right chris rock wannabe cnut lol X


----------



## flinty90

i see Gingers journal has turned into Queenie and Bredas prsonal POF moment :whistling:


----------



## Queenie

flinty90 said:


> but he is black ???
> 
> and FFS breda shave that fcukin tash off you look like a right chris rock wannabe cnut lol X


Basically breda should remove the pic, make all the changes requested and then post another x x


----------



## Breda

RXQueenie:3119344 said:


> Basically breda should remove the pic, make all the changes requested and then post another x x


Basically you and Flint can kiss my ass my pants are stayin where they are and the rash took 27 years to grow and is goin nowhere


----------



## Fatstuff

Breda said:


> Basically you and Flint can kiss my ass my pants are stayin where they are and the rash took 27 years to grow and is goin nowhere


U really ought to get some cream for that rash and stay off PoF


----------



## Breda

Fatstuff:3119695 said:


> U really ought to get some cream for that rash and stay off PoF


Very funny jimmy... Fcukin auto correct


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Fatstuff said:


> U really ought to get some cream for that rash and stay off PoF


He doesnt need to mate, he's black remember so this gets used everyday


----------



## Ginger Ben

Evening all. Weekend.off training and I'm ashamed to say diet too! 

Sat was always going to be cheat day as planned as went to watch the rugby 7's at Twickenham with the lads. Beer and food was consumed in excess 

Pizza on Friday night was a slip.up though....oh well. Back on it today and all is well so far.

Just pinned 600mg test and 100mg tren e for the week.

Chest and bis tomorrow morning. Interested to see how not directly training tris with chest makes my chest session go. Feeling weak so let's see if I am!


----------



## Ginger Ben

This mornings chest and bis session

DB bench -

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Decline BB bench -

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

DB flys-

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

SS fat grip ez bar curls with DB hammers

[email protected](+bar) [email protected] hammers

[email protected](+bar) then [email protected] hammers

[email protected](+bar) then [email protected] hammers

Inc chest press machine

[email protected]

[email protected]

20 mins LISS on treadmill. Average 6kmh at average incline of 7%

Ruined!


----------



## Fatstuff

U can push the 50's u kept that one quiet :rolleye:


----------



## flinty90

Fatstuff said:


> U can push the 50's u kept that one quiet :rolleye:


Wish i could push that many reps with 50s.. but to be fair i find 4 sets of 20 reps with 35s gets my chest feeling loads better than a few reps with heavier dbs.. and obviuosly safer with better form (for me personally)


----------



## Fatstuff

Not sure if I agree mate, there's a lot of powerlifters who push massive weights well into there 60's. I do agree that good form is key though!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

I'm doing the low rep heavier weight stuff whilst on my cut in an attempt to keep the gains from before my holiday. Strength was down today from pre holiday as was getting a set of 8-10 with 50's then but ti be fair was also using 150mg oxys pre wo! Seeing as I've had 2 full weeks off and no orals I'm pretty pleased with the strength I've retained.

However I totally agree Flinty, normally I would go for more reps. As it happens this unit at the gym today came over and said he used to press the 70's for 5 but since he's pulled right back to the 40's and does more reps and supersets he has noticed better chest development. I may alternate each week whilst on cut to keep it interesting. I have to say I do favour the higher rep protocol but thought this might work well on a cut for the reasons I mentioned above.


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Beast session there mate, im back in gym tonight after 2 weeks hope ive kept some of the strength myself


----------



## flinty90

Fatstuff said:


> Not sure if I agree mate, there's a lot of powerlifters who push massive weights well into there 60's. I do agree that good form is key though!!


What dont you agree with mate ? Please quote so we know who your referring to x


----------



## flinty90

Hey ginger i am not saying yoyr dojng anything wrong bro. i wish i could do the 50s like you for that many.. just for me i find as you say better form and development personally dropping to a decent weight and banging the reps in... if it works for you guts then im happy chaps... but for me i think more reps doesnt impinge my shoulders etc as much with less weight.... x


----------



## biglbs

Ginger Ben said:


> This mornings chest and bis session
> 
> DB bench -
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Decline BB bench -
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> DB flys-
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> SS fat grip ez bar curls with DB hammers
> 
> [email protected](+bar) [email protected] hammers
> 
> [email protected](+bar) then [email protected] hammers
> 
> [email protected](+bar) then [email protected] hammers
> 
> Inc chest press machine
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> 20 mins LISS on treadmill. Average 6kmh at average incline of 7%
> 
> Ruined!


This is great fella,nice to see decent weights being pushed,well done,all i would suggest would be one more flat press at 12/15 rep range to inflate those busted fibres to the max,good to go lighter on last 2 sets if you can,for control reasons/avoiding injury.nice!


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> Hey ginger i am not saying yoyr dojng anything wrong bro. i wish i could do the 50s like you for that many.. just for me i find as you say better form and development personally dropping to a decent weight and banging the reps in... if it works for you guts then im happy chaps... but for me i think more reps doesnt impinge my shoulders etc as much with less weight.... x


No I know you weren't buddy just wanted to explain why I'd done.it this way today. I should have done a high rep set with the db's to finish though like lobes said.

All good tips guys, keep em coming!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Mr_Morocco said:


> Beast session there mate, im back in gym tonight after 2 weeks hope ive kept some of the strength myself


Cheers afghan, let us know how it goes.


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Ginger Ben said:


> Cheers afghan, let us know how it goes.


Was a nice feeling to be back in the gym, did 10 mins cross trainer to warmup abit and some stretches using 5KG dumbells. Then did Chest n Bi's didnt lift too heavy but im feeling really good right now


----------



## Ginger Ben

Todays leg session was great. Although almost blacked out on the leg press. Think I may have held my breath on a couple of the last reps and that's not good!

Squats -

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

All over the place rep.wise but not done.these.for a while.so was scoping it out. Pleased with 140 though. Felt good and was atg

Leg press

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] - near blackout set!

[email protected]

[email protected]

Ham curls

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Oly bar calf raises

[email protected]

[email protected]

Stopped after these as felt really dodgy

Really pleased with squats. Put plates under my heals and.this really helped me get low and retain good form. My tight hams are root of the problem but.this made a huge difference


----------



## biglbs

I think people need to watch you mate,your gonna do well Imo keep at at like this!


----------



## luther1

biglbs said:


> I think people need to watch you mate,your gonna do well Imo keep at at like this!


Ffs lobes,the cnuts been the same weight for a year and can still only db press the 50s.

Tbf though,how long have you been using the burr gear for benjy and any noticeable differences yet. I was going to try and get hold of some Cambridge stuff for my next cycle. Btw,my cruise has been 250mg e every 10 days for the last month,no weight loss but have dropped fat,ipso facto,i'm doing better on my paultry cruise than i was on cycle,riddle me that?


----------



## Ginger Ben

biglbs said:


> I think people need to watch you mate,your gonna do well Imo keep at at like this!


Thanks lobes feel like I'm coming good again after my break. Pb's will be falling like trees in a storm soon


----------



## biglbs

luther1 said:


> Ffs lobes,the cnuts been the same weight for a year and can still only db press the 50s.
> 
> Tbf though,how long have you been using the burr gear for benjy and any noticeable differences yet. I was going to try and get hold of some Cambridge stuff for my next cycle. Btw,my cruise has been 250mg e every 10 days for the last month,no weight loss but have dropped fat,ipso facto,i'm doing better on my paultry cruise than i was on cycle,riddle me that?


Jelly and cream mate? 

You have dropped water,from the blast mate and are on a rebound


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> Ffs lobes,the cnuts been the same weight for a year and can still only db press the 50s.
> 
> Tbf though,how long have you been using the burr gear for benjy and any noticeable differences yet. I was going to try and get hold of some Cambridge stuff for my next cycle. Btw,my cruise has been 250mg e every 10 days for the last month,no weight loss but have dropped fat,ipso facto,i'm doing better on my paultry cruise than i was on cycle,riddle me that?


LOL who told you I can press the 50's?? That was my little secret.

Burr is good imo. Been using it for a month now. All lifts more or less are up since I got back from holiday within a week back at the gym.

I'm cruising on 600mg test and 100mg tren.

Been on tren under two weeks and I really think its making a difference already. Looking more vascular in some areas and strength is rising nicely. Bearing in mind I'm only on 2500 cals a day at the moment I'm happy with early results.


----------



## luther1

biglbs said:


> Jelly and cream mate?
> 
> You have dropped water,from the blast mate and are on a rebound


Well i hope it lasts! Looking forward to my next cycle but was going to run what you are cruising on Ben(just read elsewhere). Maybe 200mg primo though with the test


----------



## luther1

Any sweats or weird dreams Ben or is all ok?


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> Any sweats or weird dreams Ben or is all ok?


I've had some very detailed dreams but nothing.fvked up. Also had a night.or.twos restless sleep but again nothing is describe as abnormal. Dose is very low though. May up to 200mg next week and see if there is a difference.


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> Well i hope it lasts! Looking forward to my next cycle but was going to run what you are cruising on Ben(just read elsewhere). Maybe 200mg primo though with the test


What do you want to get from next cycle mate? Mass I assume.... ;-)


----------



## luther1

It'll be interesting to see what happens on that dose. It sounds like good gear to use on a cut and a bulk. Is it a struggle on the cal drop?


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> It'll be interesting to see what happens on that dose. It sounds like good gear to use on a cut and a bulk. Is it a struggle on the cal drop?


Am struggling a bit on these cals. Plus I've added cardio post workout and one day a week I do a 5k run/fast walk. Going well but is tough as I'm tired a lot but I'm happy to stick with it for 6 more weeks.

Bulk/blast will be more like 3500 cals so not loads but enough to keep growing quality mass not crud


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> What do you want to get from next cycle mate? Mass I assume.... ;-)


Yes mate. I was 11st 13lb last August and i'm 14st 9lb now. Would like to be 16st leanish by August


----------



## Fatstuff

If Luthers numbers are right he's done better than most of us this year!!


----------



## luther1

Those figures are genuine. For the first 5 months (Aug to Dec)i was so strict with my eating (chicken and rice) and everything was timed and weighed etc,in an almost obsessive fashion. Started my cycle in Jan(test only) and gained the rest. I was expecting so much more off of my first cycle but i couldn't literally force feed myself anymore. I got awful bloat so i dropped my carbs right down which probably slowed my progress. I was also very tired all day. I was getting up about 11 o'clock everyday. Probably should have taken adex throughout!


----------



## luther1

Also i think muscle memory helped,despite a 16 or so year lay off from the gym


----------



## biglbs

luther1 said:


> Also i think muscle memory helped,despite a 16 or so year lay off from the gym


You are 7'6 though?


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> Yes mate. I was 11st 13lb last August and i'm 14st 9lb now. Would like to be 16st leanish by August


Good going mate. I'm 16 stone now with some ab "outlines". I want to get leaner though to really see what I've built this.year. then ill try to keep growing but keep as lean as i can.


----------



## Fatstuff

I haven't moved weight much at all this cycle, 16 st 9. Dropped a bit of flubber and gained strength. I expected big things lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> I haven't moved weight much at all this cycle, 16 st 9. Dropped a bit of flubber and gained strength. I expected big things lol


Got yourself a nice hench arm though... 

To be honest I often wonder if.I should look better than I do given the effort in training, sacrifices with diet, using gear and frankly the time and cash that goes in to this hobby.

I expected more from aas but i think i was a bit too optimistic and probably too.focused on gaining weight than making it quality weight.

I've lost all the weight the month on oxys gave me but almost none of the strength gains. Happy enough with that as proves it was sh1tty weight.


----------



## luther1

Speaking to a pro(to be!) and he said that you can take all the copious amounts of gear you like and if your diet is bad (too low cals) then you'll never grow. Drop the quantity of gear and up the cals. When i started eating like a b'astard in Aug,i was on the diet of a 15st man (i was 12st). I got to 15st ish and my gains slowed dramatically as my diet was the same. But i couldn't physicaslly eat any more. I wonder if more shakes would have got me round the problem?


----------



## Fatstuff

luther1 said:


> Speaking to a pro(to be!) and he said that you can take all the copious amounts of gear you like and if your diet is bad (too low cals) then you'll never grow. Drop the quantity of gear and up the cals. When i started eating like a b'astard in Aug,i was on the diet of a 15st man (i was 12st). I got to 15st ish and my gains slowed dramatically as my diet was the same. But i couldn't physicaslly eat any more. I wonder if more shakes would have got me round the problem?


My next cycle is goin to be 2 months 2g test and some serious force feeding!!! Shakes sugar and sh1t!! If I dont get to 18 stone I'll go mad lol


----------



## luther1

I had to stop loading my shakes with evoo and cut back on rice with every meal because i think my face alone weighed 11st. I had to go for lean gains for the sake of my chins and cheeks


----------



## Ginger Ben

I have to go for lean gains too as I just blow up too easily on silly cals.

Although from a BB'ing perspective its all about lean gains imo. No benefit in getting fat.


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> I have to go for lean gains too as I just blow up too easily on silly cals.
> 
> Although from a BB'ing perspective its all about lean gains imo. No benefit in getting fat.


I agree.Getting fat isn't a problem but that just gives you uncomfortable weight that boosts your ego when you stand on the scales. Got to be lean for me too


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> My next cycle is goin to be 2 months 2g test and some serious force feeding!!! Shakes sugar and sh1t!! If I dont get to 18 stone I'll go mad lol


Why.do yo want to hit 18 stone stan? You powerlifting now?? :-D


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> Why.do yo want to hit 18 stone stan? You powerlifting now?? :-D


Lol no not at all, wouldn't u want to be 18 stone?  I got a mrs so I don't need abs :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> Lol no not at all, wouldn't u want to be 18 stone?  I got a mrs so I don't need abs :lol:


LOL depends what it looked like tbh


----------



## flinty90

Ayup lads. im sat at 17 1/2stone at minute but still too much blubber for me. think if i continue as i am though im maintainkng muscle but fats dropping off. i can see it inthe mirror. so im happy with my cycle so far. I have 8 more weeks to go in this way and im set to be my happiest to date.. x have a good day chaps


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> Ayup lads. im sat at 17 1/2stone at minute but still too much blubber for me. think if i continue as i am though im maintainkng muscle but fats dropping off. i can see it inthe mirror. so im happy with my cycle so far. I have 8 more weeks to go in this way and im set to be my happiest to date.. x have a good day chaps


That's good news mate so recomping then basically. That's what I've been doing for the last few months as aside from fake weight from oxys I'm the same as I was but leaner.

Weighed in this morning at 15 stone 12 so 3lbs up since I started dieting?!?!?!

Head fvck!!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Good shoulder session this morning

Strict ohp -

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] (pb)

[email protected] (pb)

[email protected](pb) happy days!

Drop set to [email protected] + 2 rest pause

Strict lat raises -

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

9+3 cheat reps @ 12.5

DB front raises -

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Drop set to [email protected]

Face pulls -

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Drop set to [email protected]

Lighter than usual but very slow reps and good squeeze. Making.sure its a face pull not a row!

Oly bar shrugs -

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Drop.set to [email protected]

Done and chuffed with ohp pb at 80kg


----------



## Fatstuff

wd on pb mate


----------



## biglbs

:cool2:



Ginger Ben said:


> Good shoulder session this morning
> 
> Strict ohp -
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected] (pb)
> 
> [email protected] (pb)
> 
> [email protected](pb) happy days!
> 
> Drop set to [email protected] + 2 rest pause
> 
> Strict lat raises -
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> 9+3 cheat reps @ 12.5
> 
> DB front raises -
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Drop set to [email protected]
> 
> Face pulls -
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Drop set to [email protected]
> 
> Lighter than usual but very slow reps and good squeeze. Making.sure its a face pull not a row!
> 
> Oly bar shrugs -
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Drop.set to [email protected]
> 
> Done and chuffed with ohp pb at 80kg


----------



## Ginger Ben

Not been in here for a bit but still training and dieting hard.

Back and biceps from yesterday

Chin ups

[email protected]

[email protected]+15

[email protected]+20

[email protected]+20

[email protected]+20 + 3 negatives (5 second holds)

DB rows

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Seated machine row

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Superset lying cable curls with fat grips

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Superset DB hammer curls

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Hyperextensions

12

[email protected]+15

[email protected]+15

[email protected]+15

LISS - 25 mins on treadmill 317 cals burnt

Started to feel weaker for first time today on the lower calories and was knackered between sets more than usual.

No Deads again today as my mate has lower back issues but have agreed to do them next time and he'll take it steady and go light for more reps to build some strength before trying to go heavy.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Deadlift session this morning. Was happy enough given its been about 3 months.

20 bar

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Spent!

Going to tear the ar5e out of chest and tris tomorrow.

Generally I'm feeling a bit weak and very small at the moment. Dieting is hard work mentally more than physically. On low carb so getting almost no pump from gym or during the day, feel flat and a bit miffed generally but its.working and fat is coming off! Looking forward to hitting the orals and more.food again.soon though!


----------



## Fatstuff

Loving the nice and simple session mate, deadlifts take a lot out of u tbf i have to have a good sit down before i can do anything else after


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> Loving the nice and simple session mate, deadlifts take a lot out of u tbf i have to have a good sit down before i can do anything else after


Am currently sat on my ar5e contemplating a shower but don't fancy the stairs at the moment lol

I thought whilst i have the.time to give Deads a day to themselves I should take advantage.


----------



## Fatstuff

Yep most definitely mate, its the one lift i feel totally destroyed after, following closely by squats lol (im sure squats will be worse/just as bad now i can start whacking weight on it)


----------



## Ginger Ben

Oh the savagery.....lol

Inc DB press

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Pec Dec

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Inc barbell

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Dips

[email protected]+15kg

[email protected]

[email protected]

SS cable flys

[email protected]

[email protected]

SS rope pull downs

[email protected]

[email protected]

Wrecked chest and tris. Had to be quick.today so did this with my mate in 50 mins with minimal rest between sets.

Really feeling the low cals in the gym now and also had three weights sessions in a row so taking next two days off before legs on Sunday


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Ginger Ben said:


> Oh the savagery.....lol
> 
> Inc DB press
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Pec Dec
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Inc barbell
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Dips
> 
> [email protected]+15kg
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> SS cable flys
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> SS rope pull downs
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Wrecked chest and tris. Had to be quick.today so did this with my mate in 50 mins with minimal rest between sets.
> 
> Really feeling the low cals in the gym now and also had three weights sessions in a row so taking next two days off before legs on Sunday


Training on low carbs is proper sh!t, im on low carbs and clen+t3 atm feel like death most the time, think ill come off the clen etc now only got 1 more jab of test to go


----------



## Ginger Ben

Mr_Morocco said:


> Training on low carbs is proper sh!t, im on low carbs and clen+t3 atm feel like death most the time, think ill come off the clen etc now only got 1 more jab of test to go


Yeah I feel the same mate. On low carbs and just started t3 so hoping things will kick in soon regarding some noticable fat loss. Definitely looking leaner at the moment but still got more to do.

Can't wait to hit the lean bulk! Lol


----------



## biglbs

Welcome to hell! :devil2:


----------



## Ginger Ben

biglbs said:


> Welcome to hell! :devil2:


Pmsl thanks lobes! Wait until t3 kicks in ill be a lean, mean, shredded, weak as fvck machine! Lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

In all seriousness though can I expect a good bounce back when I hit more cals and gear in on next blast? Don't want to suddenly put loads of bad weight on.

I appreciate diet is always.key and especially in this situation so ill be increasing cals gradually.


----------



## Fatstuff

U won't suddenly put loads of bad weight on, u will initially add a bunch of water weight from increase of carbs but my understanding is if your protein heavy and on a lot of gear and a small amount of t3 (for nutrient partitioning) then your cals will be put to good use but u will gain some fat as it's the nature of the beast (unless u r a proper clued up, proper perfect with diet and know exactly how much is enough)

But this is jmo not scientific fact lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> U won't suddenly put loads of bad weight on, u will initially add a bunch of water weight from increase of carbs but my understanding is if your protein heavy and on a lot of gear and a small amount of t3 (for nutrient partitioning) then your cals will be put to good use but u will gain some fat as it's the nature of the beast (unless u r a proper clued up, proper perfect with diet and know exactly how much is enough)
> 
> But this is jmo not scientific fact lol


Makes sense. Carbs won't ever go that high tbh they just make me fat! Looking forward to trying.out a good.balance that.works this.time.


----------



## biglbs

Ginger Ben said:


> Makes sense. Carbs won't ever go that high tbh they just make me fat! Looking forward to trying.out a good.balance that.works this.time.


You will still need 100mcg to 125MCG of t3 to see the anabolic effect from it,and sure will help keep lean.


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Defo 100mg T3 at least for fat loss but keep an eye on your temp especially in this weather


----------



## Ginger Ben

On my fifth day of t3 at 50mcg and no temp increase so will take 75mcg for next few days and keep measuring.


----------



## biglbs

Ginger Ben said:


> On my fifth day of t3 at 50mcg and no temp increase so will take 75mcg for next few days and keep measuring.


After all the advice on that thread the fella necked 100mcg first day and got a headache!!!! :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

biglbs said:


> After all the advice on that thread the fella necked 100mcg first day and got a headache!!!! :lol:


LOL oh well, what can you do?!?!


----------



## biglbs

Ginger Ben said:


> LOL oh well, what can you do?!?!


Pass......tilt!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Shoulders and traps

Seated DB press

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] drop set [email protected]

[email protected]

Side raises

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] drop set [email protected]

Super set face pulls

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Super set upright rows (rope)

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] rest paused last 5 reps

Seated shoulder press machine

[email protected]

[email protected]

BB shrugs

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] rest paused from 15 reps


----------



## Ginger Ben

Quite pleased with this session. Lack of sleep and calories is showing now though. Weights are coming down and endurance isn't very good in terms of reps. Still I guess that's part of cutting!!


----------



## Breda

Still good numbers bro so don't worry about it


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> Still good numbers bro so don't worry about it


I think that's the tren kicking in but cos of the lo cals I don't have the stamina to hit all sets as hard as the first couple.

Still damaging fibres though, that's what its all about.

How you getting on?


----------



## Breda

I wouldn't worry about it mate you're gettin the job done and as you say that's all that matters

As for me still lookin for work and what not, trained today... Wanna start my blast but will wait till I'm working again


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> I wouldn't worry about it mate you're gettin the job done and as you say that's all that matters
> 
> As for me still lookin for work and what not, trained today... Wanna start my blast but will wait till I'm working again


Good plan mate need the cash first!

Food today

Post wo - 100g protein, 45g carbs (oats)

Shake with - 75g protein

Chicken salad for lunch and a quarter of a ham and salad sandwich (left over)

Dinner was 3 pork loin steaks, steamed runner beans and carrots and 5 small sweet potato wedges

Will have a 50g shake pre bed.

Not sure of macros but its over 300g protein and not a lot of much else


----------



## Mr_Morocco

I cant wait to try tren sounds mad, i didnt really get many side effects on my test cycle tbh.

Do i wait 3 weeks from last jab until i do my PCT then with the T400?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Mr_Morocco said:


> I cant wait to try tren sounds mad, i didnt really get many side effects on my test cycle tbh.
> 
> Do i wait 3 weeks from last jab until i do my PCT then with the T400?


It's good stuff mate. Starting to notice a few sides now but nothing bad. Heat, disturbed sleep and the odd weird dream are all so far. Dose is only 200mg a week though and I won't increase it again for another couple of weeks.

Yes mate as far as i know. The longest ester in tt takes about that long to clear. You can still run adex and hcg if using it at this time I believe.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Slept better last night. Managed about 7 hours solid which is a record recently! Trensomnia seems to be a real thing but luckily not too bad. Heat doesn't help either to be fair.

Off to play a bit of tennis with the wife today more fun than the gym for my cardio. Will try to squeeze in a short, sharp leg session this afternoon as well.


----------



## luther1

Your as bad as flinty with his badminton you cnut


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> Your as bad as flinty with his badminton you cnut


Haha at least tennis is a bit more manly


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> Haha at least tennis is a bit more manly


Not when you serve under arm it isn't


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> Not when you serve under arm it isn't


Where were you watching from??


----------



## biglbs

Ginger Ben said:


> It's good stuff mate. Starting to notice a few sides now but nothing bad. Heat, disturbed sleep and the odd weird dream are all so far. Dose is only 200mg a week though and I won't increase it again for another couple of weeks.
> 
> Yes mate as far as i know. The longest ester in tt takes about that long to clear. You can still run adex and hcg if using it at this time I believe.


Back in the day we never noticed sides of tren,we were up for days on class A's so you never saw it. :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

This mornings back and bis session. Was a struggle to get up this morning but am glad I did.

Chins

[email protected]

[email protected]+10kg

[email protected]+20kg

[email protected]+20kg

[email protected]+10kg

Used rest pause

Deads

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Seated machine row

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] then drop set to [email protected]

Machine pull downs

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] then drop set to [email protected]

EZ bar curls

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] then drop set to [email protected]

Cable curls

Giant drop set from 30kg down to 15kg dropping one plate after failing at previous weight. No idea of reps but it hurt!


----------



## Breda

luther1:3159746 said:


> Your as bad as flinty with his badminton you cnut


Seems to be a disease that these married men pic up... The wife syndrome


----------



## Ginger Ben

Leg session

Squats

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Leg press

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Ham curls

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Leg extension

[email protected] left leg

[email protected] right leg

[email protected] together and very slowly

[email protected] left

[email protected] right

[email protected] together

[email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] no rest between sets just switched from one leg to the other.

Seated calf raises

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Good session overall. Squats were hard work as lower back is a bit sore from deads on Wednesday. Decided to hit legs hard but not to the point of crippling myself as i can't be doing with 5 day doms anymore it just pi55es me off! Lol

Will make squats my focus and keep building on them as they are sh1t for my size and overall strength. The rest will be higher rep stuff.


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> Leg session
> 
> Squats
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Leg press
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Ham curls
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Leg extension
> 
> [email protected] left leg
> 
> [email protected] right leg
> 
> [email protected] together and very slowly
> 
> [email protected] left
> 
> [email protected] right
> 
> [email protected] together
> 
> [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] no rest between sets just switched from one leg to the other.
> 
> Seated calf raises
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Good session overall. Squats were hard work as lower back is a bit sore from deads on Wednesday. Decided to hit legs hard but not to the point of crippling myself as i can't be doing with 5 day doms anymore it just pi55es me off! Lol
> 
> Will make squats my focus and keep building on them as they are sh1t for my size and overall strength. The rest will be higher rep stuff.


i reckon were sh1t at squats because we are heavy


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> i reckon were sh1t at squats because we are heavy


Pmsl, yeah that must be it........lol


----------



## flinty90

Fatstuff said:


> i reckon were sh1t at squats because we are heavy


get fcuked im heavier than both of you and i have squat 200 kg X


----------



## luther1

flinty90 said:


> get fcuked im heavier than both of you and i have squat 200 kg X


Both of them put together


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> Both of them put together


probably , weak tiny cnuts X

lets face it i nearly squat both of there weights put together pmsl !


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> get fcuked im heavier than both of you and i have squat 200 kg X


Stumpy legged cnut lol

I can't comprehend squatting.that weight. I can deadlift it but my core would crumble under the bar.


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> get fcuked im heavier than both of you and i have squat 200 kg X


Totaly agree at your age i was 21st and using 270k x4 lol

Got stronger though


----------



## Ginger Ben

For the first time in a long time I had an arm day and it was gooooood ?

EZ bar curl to overhead raise

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Drop set to [email protected]

Seated incline DB curls

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Tricep pushdowns

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Drop set to [email protected]

Dips

[email protected] weight

[email protected]+15

[email protected]+20

[email protected]+20

[email protected] weight

Superset - fat gripz ez bar curls

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] - failure

Superset - reverse grip cable curls

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Overhead rope extension

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Pumped to next week!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Boom! Haha


----------



## Fatstuff

flinty, on a serious note, u r a strong fcuker - why do u fanny around high repping and bodybuilding - u could do well in the strength game!!


----------



## Fatstuff

oh and just ftr - shame it dont look like u can lift all that weight, do ppl even know u train? :rolleye:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> oh and just ftr - shame it dont look like u can lift all that weight, do ppl even know u train? :rolleye:


Who you taking to you cnut?


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> Who you taking to you cnut?


Not you mate  the strong tw4t lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> Not you mate  the strong tw4t lol


Lol i see. Git


----------



## flinty90

Fatstuff said:


> flinty, on a serious note, u r a strong fcuker - why do u fanny around high repping and bodybuilding - u could do well in the strength game!!


Im naturally built for strength mate i agree. but its not what i want to do im afraid. although i have thought that i wanted to have a go at it at some point... and your right i wished i looked as strong as i am.. i dont train at all so why would anyone think i did ?? Lol.. x


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> Im naturally built for strength mate i agree. but its not what i want to do im afraid. although i have thought that i wanted to have a go at it at some point... and your right i wished i looked as strong as i am.. i dont train at all so why would anyone think i did ?? Lol.. x


Derek poundstone should be your idol mate. Cnuts huge and still has abs and looks good unlike a lot of the big strong men.


----------



## Fatstuff

flinty90 said:


> Im naturally built for strength mate i agree. but its not what i want to do im afraid. although i have thought that i wanted to have a go at it at some point... and your right i wished i looked as strong as i am.. i dont train at all so why would anyone think i did ?? Lol.. x


Lol natural gift wasted, especially ur strong shoulders. Would make a good strongman


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Derek poundstone should be your idol mate. Cnuts huge and still has abs and looks good unlike a lot of the big strong men.


Yeah mate i like poundstones physique to be fair.. but i want my own physique to be good as i think deep down when i have chipped away more fat that my body would be pretty great underneath. thats my opinion i know but its nice to feel like i would be happy with my own physique when i get there..


----------



## flinty90

Fatstuff said:


> Lol natural gift wasted, especially ur strong shoulders. Would make a good strongman


Thanks mate. i dont feel wasted though. i have excelled for 23 years playing a sport i love. no way could i have done strongman and that at the same time.. my shoulder is fcuked anyway. and im probably a mile away in the real strongman world from whats really needed .. who knows. i do respect the ewens and matt griffs of the spirt massively but on the whole im happy with what i chose to do. its just nice to be strongish aswell whilst i do it


----------



## Fatstuff

There is a million more of these lol


----------



## Fatstuff

flinty90 said:


> Thanks mate. i dont feel wasted though. i have excelled for 23 years playing a sport i love. no way could i have done strongman and that at the same time.. my shoulder is fcuked anyway. and im probably a mile away in the real strongman world from whats really needed .. who knows. i do respect the ewens and matt griffs of the spirt massively but on the whole im happy with what i chose to do. its just nice to be strongish aswell whilst i do it


That's cool, I heard u were good at figure skating or netball or something


----------



## flinty90

Fatstuff said:


> That's cool, I heard u were good at figure skating or netball or something


Deffo mate love it... its the skirts i get to wear x


----------



## Ginger Ben

From yesterday

Chest and tris session

Inc DB press - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

Dips - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

Pec Dec - [email protected], [email protected], 10+2negs @80,

[email protected] drop set to [email protected]

Decline barbell - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] all slow reps

Inc chest machine - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

Tricep rope pull downs - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] drop set to [email protected]

Was a good intense session. Hilariously weak performance on decline showed me is properly flogged myself on db's and dips so i took that as a good sign.


----------



## Ginger Ben

This afternoons back and bis session

Close grip chins

[email protected]

[email protected]+10

[email protected]+20

[email protected]+25

[email protected]+25

[email protected]+15

Drop set to [email protected]

DB rows

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Seated row machine

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Drop set

[email protected]

Drop set

[email protected]

EZ bar curls

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Laying down cable curls

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Great session pleased with chins and rows as pb's on both and got loads more in tank on rows. Time to roll the 70's out ?


----------



## flinty90

I would like to see your rows mate. hope your holding at the top for a second and squeezibg all way back down ??


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> I would like to see your rows mate. hope your holding at the top for a second and squeezibg all way back down ??


Yes mate I try hard not to just fling it up and let it drop down. Always been strong.with pulling movements, much.more so than pushing for some reason.


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Yes mate I try hard not to just fling it up and let it drop down. Always been strong.with pulling movements, much.more so than pushing for some reason.


If thats the case mate the really well done. thats great numbers bro ..


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning all, shoulders about to get taken apart (in a good way!) Then a nice relaxed Sunday to follow.


----------



## Milky

Ginger Ben said:


> Morning all, shoulders about to get taken apart (in a good way!) Then a nice relaxed Sunday to follow.


Very aware of mine this morning mate after training with Liam yesterday.


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Morning all, shoulders about to get taken apart (in a good way!) Then a nice relaxed Sunday to follow.


SHOULDERS :sad: that word makes me sad ....

have a good one bro !!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Milky said:


> Very aware of mine this morning mate after training with Liam yesterday.


He's in good nick that boy, hope his prepping and yours goes well


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> SHOULDERS :sad: that word makes me sad ....
> 
> have a good one bro !!


Sorry bro, you'll bounce back bigger, stronger and uglier than ever ;-)


----------



## Ginger Ben

Shoulders and traps this morning

Strict ohp

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Lat raises with 3sec negs

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Face pulls

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Oly bar shrugs

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Drop set

[email protected]

Drop set

[email protected]

Done. Short, sharp and intense ?


----------



## Ginger Ben

800mg test and 200mg tren onboard ?

Amazing what you can squeeze into a 2ml barrel.....


----------



## flinty90

your ohp ?? db's ?? bb's ?? smith ??


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> your ohp ?? db's ?? bb's ?? smith ??


Standing bb with no leg push


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Standing bb with no leg push


nice mate, very nice !!!

need to come and get a session with you pal...


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> nice mate, very nice !!!
> 
> need to come and get a session with you pal...


Thanks mate, I really enjoy these, seem to hammer shoulders more than anything else.

Yeah that would be good, drag that no training little cnut Rob along too.


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Thanks mate, I really enjoy these, seem to hammer shoulders more than anything else.
> 
> Yeah that would be good, drag that no training little cnut Rob along too.


not heard from him for a while now.. obviously not got anything in common now hey..


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> not heard from him for a while now.. obviously not got anything in common now hey..


I've text him a few times, he's a lazy cnut now gym wise lol


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> I've text him a few times, he's a lazy cnut now gym wise lol


no change there then mate,, too busy shaggin all his bitches probably pmsl gay skinny weak cnut he is !!


----------



## Fatstuff

U getting this journal back ip to scratch benjy. Worse thing u ever did was get married


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> no change there then mate,, too busy shaggin all his bitches probably pmsl gay skinny weak cnut he is !!


Pmsl,yeah only change is he isn't wasting his money on gear and food anymore pmsl


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> U getting this journal back ip to scratch benjy. Worse thing u ever did was get married


LOL, my "other" journal is bang up to date but no cnut reads it so I thought I'd carry on here too


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> LOL, my "other" journal is bang up to date but no cnut reads it so I thought I'd carry on here too


what other journal ??


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> what other journal ??


Oh just one I've got elsewhere....


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Oh just one I've got elsewhere....


oh i see... fcukin traitor

is expletive still thinking he is a fcukin Pro mate telling everyone how to chest press 20 kgs pmsl !!


----------



## Fatstuff

Is he not a pro?


----------



## Breda

I hate this journal now... It takes me too long to get to the end on my phone... Yours too flinty

Anyway I'm off will make another appearance in a few weeks


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> I hate this journal now... It takes me too long to get to the end on my phone... Yours too flinty
> 
> Anyway I'm off will make another appearance in a few weeks


Swiping your finger across the screen is probably the best workout you've done in a while you lazy cnut ;-)


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> oh i see... fcukin traitor
> 
> is expletive still thinking he is a fcukin Pro mate telling everyone how to chest press 20 kgs pmsl !!


Lol not a traitor exactly as I kept this going.....


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol not a traitor exactly as I kept this going.....


More of a migrator are you not?

Btw,answer my question you cnut


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> More of a migrator are you not?
> 
> Btw,answer my question you cnut


Just seen it you sausage fingered cnut


----------



## Breda

Ginger [URL=Ben:3191632]Ben:3191632[/URL] said:


> Swiping your finger across the screen is probably the best workout you've done in a while you lazy cnut ;-)


I'm not Rob I've been training just can't be assed updating my journal... And I'm cutting you cnut


----------



## luther1

Breda said:


> I'm not Rob I've been training just can't be assed updating my journal... And I'm cutting you cnut


Cutting? You're only 11st anyway aren't you?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> I'm not Rob I've been training just can't be assed updating my journal... And I'm cutting you cnut


Cutting what, your nails?


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> Cutting what, your nails?


Cutting his hair. The cnuts grown an affro since he last trained


----------



## Fatstuff

Ah feels like home again


----------



## flinty90

Breda said:


> I hate this journal now... It takes me too long to get to the end on my phone... Yours too flinty
> 
> Anyway I'm off will make another appearance in a few weeks


thanks breda for your support, you lazy cnut lol...


----------



## Breda

Ginger [URL=Ben:3191713]Ben:3191713[/URL] said:


> Cutting what, your nails?


No you [email protected] I'm cuttin corners... No job means **** diet, **** diet means low cals, low cals mean **** it I may as well call it a cut until I get a job


----------



## Ginger Ben

Am really tempted to try a proper structured diet rather than just guessing and keeping it as clean as I can.

My dilema is that I'm a social creature and have too many social things on all the time that would make it either impossible to stick to or make me very antisocial.

What to do???


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> No you [email protected] I'm cuttin corners... No job means **** diet, **** diet means low cals, low cals mean **** it I may as well call it a cut until I get a job


Back to mugging and selling weed then bro..... ;-)


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> Am really tempted to try a proper structured diet rather than just guessing and keeping it as clean as I can.
> 
> My dilema is that I'm a social creature and have too many social things on all the time that would make it either impossible to stick to or make me very antisocial.
> 
> What to do???


Is that a subtle way of saying you've got loads of friends?

Lying cnut


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> Is that a subtle way of saying you've got loads of friends?
> 
> Lying cnut


Hahaha no mate but the Mrs has and I get dragged along lol


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> Hahaha no mate but the Mrs has and I get dragged along lol


Married yourself into a broad social circle then. Good man:thumb:


----------



## Breda

Ginger [URL=Ben:3192543]Ben:3192543[/URL] said:


> Am really tempted to try a proper structured diet rather than just guessing and keeping it as clean as I can.
> 
> My dilema is that I'm a social creature and have too many social things on all the time that would make it either impossible to stick to or make me very antisocial.
> 
> What to do???


Mate to be honest you never guna make a living off your body so why bother... Life is too short to be fixated over minute details... Enjoy your life and enjoy your food - up to a point

And

No... There's no money in weed... Coke and crack is where its at


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> Mate to be honest you never guna make a living off your body so why bother... Life is too short to be fixated over minute details... Enjoy your life and enjoy your food - up to a point
> 
> And
> 
> No... There's no money in weed... Coke and crack is where its at


Yeah you're right but I know its diet thats stopping me making the progress I want. However is rather do more cardio than way like a fvcking infant.

Haha fait enough, you're the expert ;-)


----------



## Breda

Do you eat the same things every day


----------



## Ginger Ben

No mate not at all. I just cut the [email protected] down to a minimum, keep carbs low most days and keep protein high. That's about as technical as I get.


----------



## Breda

I see... I always find it easier if I eat the same things everyday that way I can increase/decrease as needed and just change once I get bored without having to weigh anything cba being overly anal about things

Your best bet would be to get a set of scales mate


----------



## Ginger Ben

Foods been good today

75g shake with scoop oats

4 whole eggs scrambled with smoked salmon

Turkey stir fried with mushrooms, peppers and a dash of chili sauce

Out for dinner tonight but will have a steak or something similarly meaty with veg.


----------



## Fatstuff

Breda said:


> Mate to be honest you never guna make a living off your body so why bother... Life is too short to be fixated over minute details... Enjoy your life and enjoy your food - up to a point
> 
> And
> 
> No... There's no money in weed... Coke and crack is where its at


u cant grow crack in your spare bedroom


----------



## Fatstuff

benjy, lets talk about this structured diet nonsense? what do u mean? planning your weeks food? eating same day in day out? what?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> benjy, lets talk about this structured diet nonsense? what do u mean? planning your weeks food? eating same day in day out? what?


You know an actual planned diet, knowing all my macros everyday, weighing sh.it out and ting


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> You know an actual planned diet, knowing all my macros everyday, weighing sh.it out and ting


well, i am never on a 'structured' diet, but i weigh most of the sh1t i cook at home, it only takes a second and its good as u get to know roughly sizes and weights by eye so when u do go out u can take an educated guess (and add or minus 100 calories depending whether cutting or bulking just to make sure lol) Defo worth doing, as it makes going out for dinner less guesswork. Dunno about being anal on diet though,not my cup of tea, i know how much and what is going in my body, but knowing this enables me to cheat profusely (even in cal defecit) - knowledge is power benjy lol


----------



## Fatstuff

to make weighing easier btw (common sense but u never know) i just put my plate on the scales, reset it, put my meat on there reset it, put my carb source on there done lol


----------



## luther1

Fcuk me.Theres me thinking i was having 300g of protein per meal. Forgot to consider the plate haha


----------



## Fatstuff

also ben, if u go to places like sizzler or harvester (classy i know) u can get meal macros from there sites


----------



## Ginger Ben

Nice one stan yeah I do know a lot of.my stuff by eye which ia handy and I do look.up stuff in advance too.

Failing that, when out I tend to stick to steak and veg.


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> Nice one stan yeah I do know a lot of.my stuff by eye which ia handy and I do look.up stuff in advance too.
> 
> Failing that, when out I tend to stick to steak and veg.


Chinese buffets are the one lol, best u can hope for is to eat mostly meat and hope for the best haha


----------



## biglbs

If on one day you do what you should'nt,you will find it in your skin,the next you may lose it again!


----------



## Ginger Ben

biglbs said:


> If on one day you do what you should'nt,you will find it in your skin,the next you may lose it again!


Oddly I think I know what you mean.... ;-)


----------



## Ginger Ben

Oh did 25 mins on x trainer earlier, 360 cals gone and did some abs too!

Dinner was 8oz ribeye with spuds, watercress and plenty of engligh mouse turd :-D


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> Oh did 25 mins on x trainer earlier, 360 cals gone and did some abs too!
> 
> Dinner was 8oz ribeye with spuds, watercress and plenty of engligh mouse turd :-D


Cardio, abs and watercress

Officially the gayest post in this journal


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> Cardio, abs and watercress
> 
> Officially the gayest post in this journal


Lol it was a rest day......


----------



## Ginger Ben

Legs today

Leg press

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Sldl

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Single leg extension

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Drop set to

[email protected]

Single leg ham curls

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Oly bar calf raises

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Good session. Sweating like nobodies business though, must be the tren.

That's really started to kick in too now in terms of the recomp effect. Really looking leaner and already lean parts like forearms are looking ripped. Love it!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Going to change my gear protocol a bit too and pin e5d for next 2 months then I'm coming off!!

Will be doing 800mg test and 200mg tren e e5d with some dbol thrown in too for good measure. Not sure how best.to use the dbol at the moment but I've got loads of it so may use it or may save it for a kickstart on next cycle.


----------



## luther1

How the fcuk is this #5 in the hottest threads list?


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> How the fcuk is this #5 in the hottest threads list?


Too fvcking right! Why isn't it top 3??


----------



## Ginger Ben

Dinner tonight was a large bowl of home made beef stew cooked with diced spuds, swede, onions, etc etc and it was immense.


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> Dinner tonight was a large bowl of home made beef stew cooked with diced spuds, swede, onions, etc etc and it was immense.


a policemans favourite dinner is irish stew


----------



## Gorgeous_George

luther1 said:


> a policemans favourite dinner is irish stew


fawking love irish stew, but ACAB!

how can seeing the words 'stew, spuds and onions' make me so hungry lol


----------



## luther1

Gorgeous_George said:


> fawking love irish stew, but ACAB!
> 
> how can seeing the words 'stew, spuds and onions' make me so hungry lol


1- can you acknowledge my hilarious play on words with irish stew please

2-whats acab

3- stew is for wimps


----------



## Gorgeous_George

luther1 said:


> 1- can you acknowledge my hilarious play on words with irish stew please
> 
> 2-whats acab
> 
> 3- stew is for wimps


1. please explain further

2.all cops are bastards

3.i am a wimp, i wait hours for my stews to cool down because it burns my mouth


----------



## luther1

Gorgeous_George said:


> 1. please explain further
> 
> 2.all cops are bastards
> 
> 3.i am a wimp, i wait hours for my stews to cool down because it burns my mouth


i arrest you sounds like irish stew if you say it quickly. Hence, a policemans favourite food.

now lol and rep me you cnut


----------



## Gorgeous_George

luther1 said:


> i arrest you sounds like irish stew if you say it quickly. Hence, a policemans favourite food.
> 
> now lol and rep me you cnut


HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHHAA

HAAHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAAAA

av sum reps u cvnt..


----------



## luther1

ta


----------



## Ginger Ben

Cvnts

That is all lol


----------



## flinty90

well this journal is getting worse than mine lol i didnt think that possible !!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> well this journal is getting worse than mine lol i didnt think that possible !!!


It's that useless cnut Luther as usual.....

Lol


----------



## luther1

I'm the only cnut in here who trains other than the op


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> I'm the only cnut in here who trains other than the op


You train? Fvck, sorry mate I didn't realise. I just assumed you were a muscle whore


----------



## Ginger Ben

Could be a cardio day today, might go for a run with the wife and see how that goes. Other than her thrashing me of course!!!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Did a 4km run with the wife this morning. Let me tell you that gym fitness on the cross trainer bears no resemblance to actual real running fitness at all! I was fooked after that. Still managed it.in 25 mins which was alright and given the effect of tren on cardio, which i noticed with very hard breathing it was ok.

Had nandos for lunch, 3/4 of a chicken, half a portion of rice, macho peas and a slice of garlic bread. Champion!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Chest and tris this morning. Solo again as training partner is a bit injured so will focus on a bit more volume and shorter rests again today rather than shifting max weight. Hopefully got him back tomorrow.

Will do inc DB's, weighted dips, pec Dec, rope pull downs superset with press ups


----------



## Ginger Ben

Todays session chest and tris

Inc DB press

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] lol

[email protected]

Pb for reps with 50's

Flat bench very slow reps

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Dips

[email protected]

[email protected]+20

[email protected]+20

[email protected]+20drop set to

[email protected]

Pec Dec slow with a squeeze

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] drop set to

[email protected]

Tricep v bar press down

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Done. Good session, pleased with strength on DB's.


----------



## luther1

Thats good going mate.i never knew you could press the 50s.not a big tricep session though Ben?


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> Thats good going mate.i never knew you could press the 50s.not a big tricep session though Ben?


LOL funny!

I don't do much isolation for tris mate.They get hammered doing chest and shoulder pressing. Also I do my dips with my upper body upright to nail tris over chest so i think its enough.

What do you do out of interest?


----------



## luther1

Rope push downs,skull crushers,maybe dips or close grip bench. I always try to do three sets of each. My arms are awful. It would be nice to fill the sleeves of a shirt out


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> Rope push downs,skull crushers,maybe dips or close grip bench. I always try to do three sets of each. My arms are awful. It would be nice to fill the sleeves of a shirt out


I need to add skulls in. I find I'm so fvcked after benching and dips that cgbp doesn't really do much for me as i can't shift enough weight. Maybe I should swap them with dips for a while and do them after inc DB while I'm fresh.


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> LOL funny!
> 
> I don't do much isolation for tris mate.They get hammered doing chest and shoulder pressing. Also I do my dips with my upper body upright to nail tris over chest so i think its enough.
> 
> What do you do out of interest?


mainly shirt lifts and bumhole extensions


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> I need to add skulls in. I find I'm so fvcked after benching and dips that cgbp doesn't really do much for me as i can't shift enough weight. Maybe I should swap them with dips for a while and do them after inc DB while I'm fresh.


Skulls,dips or cgbp i always struggle to do either of these last. Dont really want to do a seperate arm day,so pre exhausted will have to do i guess


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> Skulls,dips or cgbp i always struggle to do either of these last. Dont really want to do a seperate arm day,so pre exhausted will have to do i guess


Hence the pipe cleaners......


----------



## luther1

Fatstuff said:


> mainly shirt lifts and bumhole extensions


Penis extensions are a personal favourite


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> Penis extensions are a personal favourite


That's not what dipping belts are for!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Early back and bis session with my slightly injured mate today. Still playing with ways of getting a good back session in with no machine/cable row.

Close grip Chins

[email protected]

[email protected]+10kg

[email protected]+20kg

[email protected]

7+2@+25kg

[email protected]

[email protected]

Yates row - liked this

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] really slow squeezed reps

Seated machine row

[email protected]

[email protected] drop set to [email protected]

Ez bar curls

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Was a good session but bit pushed for time so couldn't do as much as i would like but still enjoyed it and chins and rows did the job.


----------



## Ginger Ben

800mg test and 200mg tren e on board.

Food today

75g Whey shake with 30g oats post wo

3 scrambled eggs and 50g smokes salmon on 1 wholemeal toast

300g turkey stirfried with lots.of mixed veg and half a bag of brown microwave rice

Hitting nandos for dinner tonight as out to watch football with old work mates.

Half a chicken and macho peas for me


----------



## flinty90

how often you jabbing bro ???


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> how often you jabbing bro ???


Just started e5d mate. Was doing weekly. Just wanted to ramp it up slightly to see if it makes any difference.


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Just started e5d mate. Was doing weekly. Just wanted to ramp it up slightly to see if it makes any difference.


i been doing that for a few weeks now since uriel suggested it, im doing 1 gram every 5 days. making me hungry and feel leaner, no fiderence strength wise but as im more recomping my food is obviously less than it should be if i was lean bulking for instance...


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> i been doing that for a few weeks now since uriel suggested it, im doing 1 gram every 5 days. making me hungry and feel leaner, no fiderence strength wise but as im more recomping my food is obviously less than it should be if i was lean bulking for instance...


Cool. I'm a bit nervy about upping tren any higher in one go so thought this was a good way to get that bit more in each week without more sides.

Glad its working well mate you deserve it.


----------



## biglbs

Interesting read that makes sense


----------



## Ginger Ben

Shoulders and traps today

Barbell Ohp -

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] pb

[email protected] failed

[email protected]

[email protected]

Face pulls

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] drop to [email protected] drop to [email protected]

Cable lat raise

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Reverse cable flys

[email protected] (10 high, 10 low)

[email protected]

[email protected]

Oly bar shrugs

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] drop to [email protected] drop to [email protected], [email protected]


----------



## Breda

Nice session there Benjamin


----------



## Ginger Ben

winger said:


> Good point Raven. A little ephedrin before a workout sure makes for a good workout.
> 
> During your cycle you need to eat allot. Gaining weight is key. Allot of bodybuilders dont eat enough when taking gear.


Cheers broseph, you training again??


----------



## Breda

You nickin posts and quoting them in your own journal bro?


----------



## Fatstuff

Breda said:


> You nickin posts and quoting them in your own journal bro?


Tryin to seem popular


----------



## Ginger Ben

LOL how the fvck did that happen???


----------



## Fatstuff

Yeah yeah


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> Yeah yeah


Jelly


----------



## Breda

Ginger [URL=Ben:3217131]Ben:3217131[/URL] said:


> LOL how the fvck did that happen???


Don't try it


----------



## Ginger Ben

Chest and tris smashathon is about to occur

800mg test in yesterday have dropped tren, sending me loopy! Shame, as its an amazing steroid.

Sunday the 15th will be my last jab for a while. Going to come off do a power pct and be a filthy natty for a few months.


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Ginger Ben said:


> Chest and tris smashathon is about to occur
> 
> 800mg test in yesterday have dropped tren, sending me loopy! Shame, as its an amazing steroid.
> 
> Sunday the 15th will be my last jab for a while. Going to come off do a power pct and be a filthy natty for a few months.


How long did you run the tren for? Was going to add it to my 2nd cycle but its 1 of those hit n miss type things tbh


----------



## Ginger Ben

Mr_Morocco said:


> How long did you run the tren for? Was going to add it to my 2nd cycle but its 1 of those hit n miss type things tbh


6 weeks mate. Started at 100mg and all was fine. Upped it to 200mg and that's when my head started fvcking with me. Usually a very level headed laid back person so knew it was the tren.

It's a shame because it's a great steroid in terms of leaning out and strength.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Chest and bit of tris today

Decline bb

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] pb

Incline bb

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] drop set to [email protected]

SS cable cross over

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

SS press ups

16

15

13

Dips

[email protected]

[email protected]+20

[email protected]+20

[email protected]+10 drop set to [email protected]

Really pleased with bar strength as been using DB for all heavy chest work for a while. Could have got more at 120 if i had held back on 100 and 110 a bit but was enjoying how easy it felt lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

Photo update now i've finished my diet for the time being. Got some ab outlines now which is good and looking leaner all over. Strength is up on all lifts though, thanks to tren so apart from the total head fvck it was a good short cut.

No laughing at my pics, or [email protected]


----------



## Fatstuff

Fcukin good work mate, no laughing here. Can't promise on the w4nkin lol


----------



## luther1

I see benjy still uses the old stuff the socks down the pants trick


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> Fcukin good work mate, no laughing here. Can't promise on the w4nkin lol


Lol thanks mate, still a long way to go but I'm pretty happy with it at the moment.


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> I see benjy still uses the old stuff the socks down the pants trick


Not required my friend, another perk of being a Viking ;-)


----------



## Ginger Ben

Back and bis session later this afternoon but first I'm off out for lunch. Steak and veg I think


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sh1t workout wasn't in the mood and just as I was getting into it they closed.the gym early. Cnuts


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Sh1t workout wasn't in the mood and just as I was getting into it they closed.the gym early. Cnuts


you know what mate i have only ever been to the gym once when i wasnt in the mood to be there in the whole 2 and a bit years i have been training seriously...

i got there, sat on a bench for 5 minutes and then got up got my bag and walked out... just left it till day after and i was fine again ....

glad its only ever happened once !!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> you know what mate i have only ever been to the gym once when i wasnt in the mood to be there in the whole 2 and a bit years i have been training seriously...
> 
> i got there, sat on a bench for 5 minutes and then got up got my bag and walked out... just left it till day after and i was fine again ....
> 
> glad its only ever happened once !!!


Yeah just one of those days I think mate, not happened before tbh. If I hadn't had to leave early is have been fine as was starting to get in to it. [email protected] ruined it for me lol


----------



## Richie186

flinty90 said:


> you know what mate i have only ever been to the gym once when i wasnt in the mood to be there in the whole 2 and a bit years i have been training seriously...
> 
> i got there, sat on a bench for 5 minutes and then got up got my bag and walked out... just left it till day after and i was fine again ....
> 
> glad its only ever happened once !!!


It's happened to me a couple of times. Got to the gym, sat in the changing rooms picked up my bag and went home.

Waste of time being there if you don't want to be.


----------



## Fatstuff

ive actually gone there pumped and firing and ready for it and got a sh1t workout but on other hand i have not been in the mood and smashed a PB, might as well do something when your already there. If i really not in the mood i will pick one compound and call it a day! But at least feel like ive done something!!


----------



## biglbs

Richie186 said:


> It's happened to me a couple of times. Got to the gym, sat in the changing rooms picked up my bag and went home.
> 
> Waste of time being there if you don't want to be.


Never walked out,as fatty says,do it!


----------



## Richie186

biglbs said:


> Never walked out,as fatty says,do it!


Just me being a lazy Cnut mate. Should crack on once I'm there, need all the gym time I can get!


----------



## biglbs

Richie186 said:


> Just me being a lazy Cnut mate. Should crack on once I'm there, need all the gym time I can get!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Going to look in to keto diets having read the stuff in flints journal today. Think it might work well for me as i think I could stick to it for 5 days a week then refers for 36 hours at the weekend then hit it again from Sunday afternoons.

Shall come up with a plan and see what it looks like


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Going to look in to keto diets having read the stuff in flints journal today. Think it might work well for me as i think I could stick to it for 5 days a week then refers for 36 hours at the weekend then hit it again from Sunday afternoons.
> 
> Shall come up with a plan and see what it looks like


Me too pal !!


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> Me too pal !!


Let's have it!


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> Going to look in to keto diets having read the stuff in flints journal today. Think it might work well for me as i think I could stick to it for 5 days a week then refers for 36 hours at the weekend then hit it again from Sunday afternoons.
> 
> Shall come up with a plan and see what it looks like


Definitely a good idea for u mate to try and hold onto ur muscle as a natty!!


----------



## Richie186

Ginger Ben said:


> Going to look in to keto diets having read the stuff in flints journal today. Think it might work well for me as i think I could stick to it for 5 days a week then refers for 36 hours at the weekend then hit it again from Sunday afternoons.
> 
> Shall come up with a plan and see what it looks like


Worked wonders for me mate. The 36 hour carb up is great too, like a huge sugar rush that lasts for hours.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sounds good, definitely going.to try it. Mrs is up for trying it too so that makes.it easier.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> Definitely a good idea for u mate to try and hold onto ur muscle as a natty!!


Temporary natty!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning Nosh Bags,

Nice little back and bis session this morning and they didn't kick me out half way through which helped!

Chin Ups - [email protected], [email protected]+10kg, [email protected]+25kg, [email protected]+30kg (pb), [email protected]+20kg, [email protected]+15kg - pleased with these, flying up now

Trap Bar Deads - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] - these suit me much better than regular deads so going to stick with them for now :thumbup1:

Yates Row (underhand grip) - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] - could have pulled more but core shot from deads lol

Seated Machine Rows - [email protected], [email protected]

Superset Cable curls - [email protected], [email protected]

Superset DB Hammer Curls - [email protected], [email protected]

FIrst time I've really enjoyed a back session in a while. Loved the trap bar deads, will hope to get that up to 200 for 5 in next month or so.


----------



## Richie186

Ginger Ben said:


> Morning Nosh Bags,
> 
> Nice little back and bis session this morning and they didn't kick me out half way through which helped!
> 
> Chin Ups - [email protected], [email protected]+10kg, [email protected]+25kg, [email protected]+30kg (pb), [email protected]+20kg, [email protected]+15kg - pleased with these, flying up now
> 
> Trap Bar Deads - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] - these suit me much better than regular deads so going to stick with them for now :thumbup1:
> 
> Yates Row (underhand grip) - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] - could have pulled more but core shot from deads lol
> 
> Seated Machine Rows - [email protected], [email protected]
> 
> Superset Cable curls - [email protected], [email protected]
> 
> Superset DB Hammer Curls - [email protected], [email protected]
> 
> FIrst time I've really enjoyed a back session in a while. Loved the trap bar deads, will hope to get that up to 200 for 5 in next month or so.


Some big numbers in there mate. Something for me to aim for. Good luck getting to 200 on trap bar deads.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Richie186 said:


> Some big numbers in there mate. Something for me to aim for. Good luck getting to 200 on trap bar deads.


Thanks mate, have pulled a 205 regular dead a while ago but they just don't suit me so backed right off them and trap bar ones seem to do the trick nicely.


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Ginger Ben said:


> Going to look in to keto diets having read the stuff in flints journal today. Think it might work well for me as i think I could stick to it for 5 days a week then refers for 36 hours at the weekend then hit it again from Sunday afternoons.
> 
> Shall come up with a plan and see what it looks like


I was thinking of doing the same mate, let us know if you find any good diet plans or information etc, i was looking at starting some kind of diet next Monday as im going away in October.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Mr_Morocco said:


> I was thinking of doing the same mate, let us know if you find any good diet plans or information etc, i was looking at starting some kind of diet next Monday as im going away in October.


Well after a good few hours research into a ckd diet I have decided that it isn't the right one for me.

It's a good diet in theory but too hard for me to sick to the ratios required to make it work and if you get it wrong once you're out of ketosis and therefore it isn't working.

Given I'm coming off the test soon I wonder if i should be thinking of dieting at all really. Should I be just aiming for maintenance and using cardio to keep lean?


----------



## Richie186

Ginger Ben said:


> Well after a good few hours research into a ckd diet I have decided that it isn't the right one for me.
> 
> It's a good diet in theory but too hard for me to sick to the ratios required to make it work and if you get it wrong once you're out of ketosis and therefore it isn't working.
> 
> Given I'm coming off the test soon I wonder if i should be thinking of dieting at all really. Should I be just aiming for maintenance and using cardio to keep lean?


I didn't find keto hard to stick to, as long as my meals were well planned out for the week but it's true what you say, deviate by 1% and you stop ketosis and the diet is counter productive. Maybe just stick to low carbs and cardio/isometric training.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Richie186 said:


> I didn't find keto hard to stick to, as long as my meals were well planned out for the week but it's true what you say, deviate by 1% and you stop ketosis and the diet is counter productive. Maybe just stick to low carbs and cardio/isometric training.


Problem is I can't plan every meal. We are out for dinner or lunch with friends at least once a week so it wouldn't work for me I don't think.


----------



## Fatstuff

Unless u use insulin to induce instant ketosis :rolleye:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> Unless u use insulin to induce instant ketosis :rolleye:


Cba mate and can't see the Mrs doing.that either!


----------



## Fatstuff

Tbf m8, keto isn't my cup of tea, tried it felt like sh1t. I wouldnt diet into pct if I were u m8, just stay slightly above maintenance if u want to try not to put to much chub on. Personally I would eat a fair bit above maintenance and diet any fat off further down the line!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> Tbf m8, keto isn't my cup of tea, tried it felt like sh1t. I wouldnt diet into pct if I were u m8, just stay slightly above maintenance if u want to try not to put to much chub on. Personally I would eat a fair bit above maintenance and diet any fat off further down the line!


Yeah that's my plan mate. Float just over maintenance, eat less on rest days and hit some cardio.

Just done last test jab, finished off a vial. Happened to have 1.2g in it pmsl


----------



## Ginger Ben

Legs

Leg Press

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Ham curls

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Leg extn

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Hyper extensions

[email protected]

[email protected]+15kg

[email protected]+15kg

Seated calf raises

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Decline sit ups

20

[email protected]+5kg

[email protected]+5kg

Good session, hammering leg press ruined me so rest was done through gritted teeth! Lol


----------



## luther1

I'm the same as you Benjy,i eat out at least once a week and i want some profiteroles and a beer. Meals out maybe coming to an end though,the Trens kicked in,i can make my head boil over fcuk all and i'm thinking of dumping the lady friends,but for no reason. Show me all the stats you like (you know who) but you'll never meet a more laid back person than me,and now i'm not!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> I'm the same as you Benjy,i eat out at least once a week and i want some profiteroles and a beer. Meals out maybe coming to an end though,the Trens kicked in,i can make my head boil over fcuk all and i'm thinking of dumping the lady friends,but for no reason. Show me all the stats you like (you know who) but you'll never meet a more laid back person than me,and now i'm not!!


Its a [email protected] when that kicks in isn't it?! I used to lie in bed at night convinced there was something fishy going on with the Mrs or something else in my life. It's all totally made up [email protected] caused by the tren. I'm a very chilled out, secure person and tren definitely and without question changed that.


----------



## Breda

Soooo will you be using tren again?


----------



## luther1

I remember reading on various other threads about blokes who've been happily married for years,the misses has one night out with friends,and they are constantly texting,accusing or being jealous,possesive or whatever else you want to call it. Lack of sleep can't be the issue because i'm not a jealous type of bloke but fcuk me,i could end this relationship before i've even kissed her ffs haha


----------



## luther1

Breda said:


> Soooo will you be using tren again?


I'm only a month in Breda,strength is through the roof but i want some gains.However,not at the price of my sanity. I'll give it a week then see


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> I remember reading on various other threads about blokes who've been happily married for years,the misses has one night out with friends,and they are constantly texting,accusing or being jealous,possesive or whatever else you want to call it. Lack of sleep can't be the issue because i'm not a jealous type of bloke but fcuk me,i could end this relationship before i've even kissed her ffs haha


LOL yeah I know how that feels!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> Soooo will you be using tren again?


No mate. It's not for me.


----------



## Mr_Morocco

I think 50-100g carbs, 50g fat and 300 protein is the way to go with cardio every other day


----------



## Richie186

Right. That's tren well and truly off my "to do" list!!


----------



## Fatstuff

Richie186 said:


> Right. That's tren well and truly off my "to do" list!!


Some ppl get on alright with it - I KNOW I wouldn't due to lesser things turning me nuts lol


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Im definatly going on the tren next cycle pmsl dont care what you lot are saying


----------



## Breda

luther1:3238982 said:


> I'm only a month in Breda,strength is through the roof but i want some gains.However,not at the price of my sanity. I'll give it a week then see





Ginger [URL=Ben:3238986]Ben:3238986[/URL] said:


> No mate. It's not for me.


I can't wait to run it you two pussies won't ruin it for me


----------



## Fatstuff

Go for it!! Have read that higher tren than test is the way to go for minimal sides, can't speak from experience though!


----------



## luther1

Breda said:


> I can't wait to run it you two pussies won't ruin it for me


You'll never get paranoid over a bird because you can't even get one you cnut


----------



## Fatstuff

luther1 said:


> You'll never get paranoid over a bird because you can't even get one you cnut


And if he does she will be a roly poly and no Cnut would want her


----------



## luther1

Fatstuff said:


> And if he does she will be a roly poly and no Cnut would want her


Big flabby white [email protected] with tattooed norks,self inked from her days in Borstal


----------



## Fatstuff

luther1 said:


> Big flabby white [email protected] with tattooed norks,self inked from her days in Borstal


Getting a twitch on just thinking about it


----------



## Breda

luther1 said:


> You'll never get paranoid over a bird because you can't even get one you cnut


Correction... I'll never gat paranoid over a bird because I have so many it really doesn't matter you irrational cnut

And so what if I like fat ugly birds fatstuff... Jelly brah?


----------



## Fatstuff

Breda said:


> Correction... I'll never gat paranoid over a bird because I have so many it really doesn't matter you irrational cnut
> 
> And so what if I like fat ugly birds fatstuff... Jelly brah?


Lol I'm just playin my brother from a darker mother! Never jelly brah ... its an ugly quality!!


----------



## Breda

Well if I was in your shoes I wouldn't be jelly of any fcuker either my family member from a different families member


----------



## Fatstuff

It's never always sunshine and lollipops though lol u know this!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

You should both try it as is a great aas if you can handle or don't get the sides. It's not for me.though. I can handle insomnia, anger etc but unjustified paranoia that you know isn't real but can't shake off is horrible and personally, not worth it.

Going to stick to high dose test cycles from now on and try decca on next bulk and mast on next cut.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fastest cardio and core done this morning.

40 mins on x trainer, 500 cals burnt.

Decline weighted sit ups

Floor wipers with 60kg

Done


----------



## Richie186

Ginger Ben said:


> You should both try it as is a great aas if you can handle or don't get the sides. It's not for me.though. I can handle insomnia, anger etc but unjustified paranoia that you know isn't real but can't shake off is horrible and personally, not worth it.
> 
> Going to stick to high dose test cycles from now on and try decca on next bulk and mast on next cut.


Been toying with the idea of mast. Like the sound of the vascular look it gives you. Do you have to be at quite low body fat to start with in order for it to be really effective though?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Richie186 said:


> Been toying with the idea of mast. Like the sound of the vascular look it gives you. Do you have to be at quite low body fat to start with in order for it to be really effective though?


You do to get the vascularity effect I believe but for those of us not in comp shape its still meant to be good for overall muscle hardening I think so would work well on a cut.


----------



## Fatstuff

I don't agree with muscle 'hardening' personally tbh.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> I don't agree with muscle 'hardening' personally tbh.


How can you not agree with it? Would you rather a soggy muscle?? Lol


----------



## Fatstuff

I don't agree that anything 'hardens' muscle as fat around it is what makes it soft lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> I don't agree that anything 'hardens' muscle as fat around it is what makes it soft lol


Oh I see. Well yes, that and water. Isn't the point of mast to 'dry out' muscle though?


----------



## Fatstuff

Adex, vit c and salt intake will do that though lol. I'm just cynical lol, I want results, hence why I like dnp for cutting


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> Adex, vit c and salt intake will do that though lol. I'm just cynical lol, I want results, hence why I like dnp for cutting


Yeah true I guess. I might have to have a go with Dnp on my next cut. Think that would get me looking half decent as I've.got reasonable mass just need to peal away the fat!


----------



## Fatstuff

U will never look bk


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> U will never look bk


Need to convince Mrs that green spunk is good for her first. Lol


----------



## luther1

I'm going round the fcuking twist here. Just sayin'


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> Need to convince Mrs that green spunk is good for her first. Lol


They don't notice lol, in fact on 200mg it's hardly any different anyway! Certainly not green u nutjob!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> I'm going round the fcuking twist here. Just sayin'


Lol I feel for you mate! Your choices are as follows

1) its all chemical related and not real so just get on with it and ignore it

2) drop the tren and it will get better in a few days

3) bang a load more tren in so its higher than your test in next jab and see if the theory works


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> They don't notice lol, in fact on 200mg it's hardly any different anyway! Certainly not green u nutjob!!


She might when she is looking through green tinted glasses lol


----------



## Fatstuff

I think u r supposed to lower ur test lol not take masses of tren 400 tren 300 test or something similar!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> I think u r supposed to lower ur test lol not take masses of tren 400 tren 300 test or something similar!


LOL so not 1g tren and 600mg test??


----------



## luther1

I think i'll hang it out for a bit. Don't fancy upping the tren above test levels. Got to go and walk the dog and listen to some 'happy' tunes on my ipod. Not in a wonderfull state of mind,thats for sure!!!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> I think i'll hang it out for a bit. Don't fancy upping the tren above test levels. Got to go and walk the dog and listen to some 'happy' tunes on my ipod. Not in a wonderfull state of mind,thats for sure!!!!


What's getting you down mate? Is it general anger or paranoia?


----------



## luther1

Little things that i normally wouldn't think twice about are making me sooo p1ssed off. I popped in to see my daughter earlier and her mum(who i couldn't wish to be a better mum)i was on the verge of telling her that i was going to take her to court to have more access to see my daughter and if it meant selling my car etc to finance solicitors then i would. WHAT A CNUT. I put a note through my neighbours door yesterday telling them that if they didn't sort out the rickety fence panels,i'd have all 18 replaced and send them the bill haha.


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> What's getting you down mate? Is it general anger or paranoia?


I'm not an angry person and luckily i don't have a short temper but i'm becoming impatient and just getting annoyed at daft things and paranoid,but only realtionship related


----------



## luther1

Off to walk the dog,anyone looks at me funny and they're having it


----------



## Ginger Ben

LOL I didn't get any of the anger at all, just paranoia which was horrible enough. That combined with rage would have left chavs sprawled across the gym floor if they been using anything I wanted to use in the gym.


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> LOL I didn't get any of the anger at all, just paranoia which was horrible enough. That combined with rage would have left chavs sprawled across the gym floor if they been using anything I wanted to use in the gym.


U never got anger just Chav rage? Lol


----------



## Richie186

Is it acceptable to use 50kg dumbells to hit chavs who use the cables for hours on end and call you "bruv" when you walk into earshot? The perma tanned t*ats are getting to me now. Even without tren.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Richie186 said:


> Is it acceptable to use 50kg dumbells to hit chavs who use the cables for hours on end and call you "bruv" when you walk into earshot? The perma tanned t*ats are getting to me now. Even without tren.


Lol yeah definitely. I got asked how much I could leg press yesterday and what did I reckon the most anybody in the gym has done....?!?!!? What the fvck?!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> U never got anger just Chav rage? Lol


It's a more refined form of anger haha


----------



## luther1

Richie186 said:


> Is it acceptable to use 50kg dumbells to hit chavs who use the cables for hours on end and call you "bruv" when you walk into earshot? The perma tanned t*ats are getting to me now. Even without tren.


Best to use dumbells you can actually lift Richie


----------



## Richie186

luther1 said:


> Best to use dumbells you can actually lift Richie


A fair point. I'll wait till chav is doing crunches and just roll them at him instead.


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> Best to use dumbells you can actually lift Richie


LOL, perhaps stick to flinging 2.5's across the room first


----------



## Richie186

Ginger Ben said:


> LOL, perhaps stick to flinging 2.5's across the room first


If I throw the 2.5s I'll have nothing to bicep curl! Cnuts! Lol


----------



## flinty90

Richie186 said:


> If I throw the 2.5s I'll have nothing to bicep curl! Cnuts! Lol


Stick with the pink 1 kg dbs you are currently using then ... your not ready to move up yet lol..


----------



## Richie186

Right you androgen soaked whor*s. I'm going to start an intense course of maximuscle cyclone. Apparently it makes you as strong as f*cking f*ck.


----------



## Queenie

Richie186 said:


> Right you androgen soaked whor*s. I'm going to start an intense course of maximuscle cyclone. Apparently it makes you as strong as f*cking f*ck.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Richie186 said:


> Right you androgen soaked whor*s. I'm going to start an intense course of maximuscle cyclone. Apparently it makes you as strong as f*cking f*ck.


Make sure you plan a good pct mate, there's creatine in cyclone and its not to be fvcked with!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Shoulders and traps today

Seated DB press

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Oly bar shrugs

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Face pulls

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] stack

[email protected] drop set to [email protected]

Super set barbell ohp

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Superset DB raises

8 lat raises + 10 front raises

8 lat raises

10 front raises

10 rear delts flys

All with 10kg DB's


----------



## Ginger Ben

Right back from the stag weekend now, feel crap but back on diet today. May train core and cardio as got a big chest and tris session planned for early tomorrow morning.

Going to try the lee priest dips to fully ruin chest.


----------



## Richie186

Ginger Ben said:


> Right back from the stag weekend now, feel crap but back on diet today. May train core and cardio as got a big chest and tris session planned for early tomorrow morning.
> 
> Going to try the lee priest dips to fully ruin chest.


I tried a serge nubret chest workout on Sunday. Never had doms like it! Chest feels real tight today.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Richie186 said:


> I tried a serge nubret chest workout on Sunday. Never had doms like it! Chest feels real tight today.


What did that involve mate?


----------



## Fatstuff

U lot do realise they arent magic routines?


----------



## Richie186

Ginger Ben said:


> What did that involve mate?


All about reps mate.

8 sets. 12 reps flat bench press

8 sets 12 reps flat flys

8 sets 12 reps incline bench press

8 sets 12 reps incline fly

8 sets 12 reps dumbbell cross bench pull over.

Not very interesting but I felt it this morning


----------



## Fatstuff

Don't mean to be a bellend lol but u will feel any change in routine the next day!


----------



## Richie186

Fatstuff said:


> U lot do realise they arent magic routines?


Agreed mate. But if I don't try new things I get bored and going to the gym becomes a chore.

Mixing things up is never a bad thing, is it?


----------



## Fatstuff

Especially 40 bastard sets lol


----------



## Fatstuff

As long as there is some form of progression mate! It's harder to monitor progression when chopping and changing though


----------



## Richie186

Fatstuff said:


> As long as there is some form of progression mate! It's harder to monitor progression when chopping and changing though


This is true. I do need to monitor my weights, what I'm lifting, more carefully. Am I the only person who doesn't write things down? When I start cycle I'll have to be more diligent.


----------



## TELBOR

Smells of fat people and ginger pi55 in here


----------



## Fatstuff

R0BR0ID said:


> Smells of fat people and ginger pi55 in here


Who the fcuk are u???


----------



## luther1

R0BR0ID said:


> Smells of fat people and ginger pi55 in here


How are you Rob,getting back into it mate?


----------



## TELBOR

Fatstuff said:


> Who the fcuk are u???


Your worse nightmare, but extremely weak and natty..... Nothing special


----------



## Fatstuff

Lol, it's like the old days, this is the most action the ginger nattys journal has had in a while


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> How are you Rob,getting back into it mate?


Morning mate!!

Lost your number btw  drop me a text and you fatty!

I'm good thanks, finally getting my lazy ar5e to the gym after several weeks off pmsl!

Chest session tonight


----------



## luther1

R0BR0ID said:


> Morning mate!!
> 
> Lost your number btw  drop me a text and you fatty!
> 
> I'm good thanks, finally getting my lazy ar5e to the gym after several weeks off pmsl!
> 
> Chest session tonight


Always best to start with your weakest bodypart! Have you found a decent local gym?


----------



## TELBOR

Fatstuff said:


> Lol, it's like the old days, this is the most action the ginger nattys journal has had in a while


I've been occupied lol

Haven't read any post, is everyone still where they was 8 weeks ago


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> Always best to start with your weakest bodypart! Have you found a decent local gym?


I said chest, not peni5 

Same gym, just a longer drive!!

I need to remind myself what DOMs are pmsl


----------



## Fatstuff

I'm 17lbs lighter, I'm guessing your the same


----------



## luther1

R0BR0ID said:


> I've been occupied lol
> 
> Haven't read any post, is everyone still where they was 8 weeks ago


Bens natty,Uriels fatter,Flintys skinny,Fatstuffs eating more [email protected] and i'm getting awesome


----------



## Fatstuff

R0BR0ID said:


> I said chest, not peni5
> 
> Same gym, just a longer drive!!
> 
> I need to remind myself what DOMs are pmsl


Bet u get doms just from opening the gym door lol


----------



## TELBOR

Fatstuff said:


> I'm 17lbs lighter, I'm guessing your the same


Good work... I think? Is that a leaner fatty then or just had the sh1ts or something 

Lost around 1st here  BF looks to have risen, diet has been pi55 poor!!


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> Bens natty,Uriels fatter,Flintys skinny,Fatstuffs eating more [email protected] and i'm getting awesome


Sounds about right 

Hoping to catch up with Flinty soon, once I'm back in the swing of things that is!!

Does awesome mean your still on cycle young luther.....??


----------



## Fatstuff

R0BR0ID said:


> Good work... I think? Is that a leaner fatty then or just had the sh1ts or something
> 
> Lost around 1st here  BF looks to have risen, diet has been pi55 poor!!


Good old high test cruise, dnp, intermittent fasting and kfc lol


----------



## TELBOR

Fatstuff said:


> Bet u get doms just from opening the gym door lol


That's my chest routine out the window!!


----------



## TELBOR

Fatstuff said:


> Good old high test cruise, dnp, intermittent fasting and kfc lol


You and the bloody KFC! Is that an updated avi.... Look leaner or is it just me??


----------



## Fatstuff

R0BR0ID said:


> You and the bloody KFC! Is that an updated avi.... Look leaner or is it just me??


That's just you, 17lbs lighter than that. Mostly on my legs, I still got belly and moobs, just less belly moobs look bigger:mellow:


----------



## TELBOR

Fatstuff said:


> That's just you, 17lbs lighter than that. Mostly on my legs, I still got belly and moobs, just less belly moobs look bigger:mellow:


Lol, keep going then and the moobs might go..... One day


----------



## Fatstuff

R0BR0ID said:


> Lol, keep going then and the moobs might go..... One day


I honestly think they will be last to go , I'll just have to grow round them lol


----------



## TELBOR

Fatstuff said:


> I honestly think they will be last to go , I'll just have to grow round them lol


Pmsl! Or just never take your top off


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> U lot do realise they arent magic routines?


Fvck off stan, of course they are!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BR0ID said:


> Smells of fat people and ginger pi55 in here


Cnut


----------



## Ginger Ben

Well this is nostalgic. Good to see you again roblet.

Now I'm a natty you weak lot might catch some of my worse lifts.... Lol


----------



## Fatstuff

It is like the old days!!


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> Well this is nostalgic. Good to see you again roblet.
> 
> Now I'm a natty you weak lot might catch some of my worse lifts.... Lol


Hopefully lol


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Well this is nostalgic. Good to see you again roblet.
> 
> Now I'm a natty you weak lot might catch some of my worse lifts.... Lol


I'll never catch your lifts !! Well, legs could out do you 

Just prepped shakes and sh1t, haven't done that in weeks!!

Does creatine still make you massive?! Lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BR0ID said:


> I'll never catch your lifts !! Well, legs could out do you
> 
> Just prepped shakes and sh1t, haven't done that in weeks!!
> 
> Does creatine still make you massive?! Lol


Lol legs??? Don't train them mate...lol

Yeah but it has to be micro filtered,super pure, hydrolased creatinesuperdupermonohenchdrate or it doesn't work pmsl


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol legs??? Don't train them mate...lol
> 
> Yeah but it has to be micro filtered,super pure, hydrolased creatinesuperdupermonohenchdrate or it doesn't work pmsl


Neither do I pmsl! Just an observation I'd made over the last year 

Bugger, I only have monohench


----------



## Richie186

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol legs??? Don't train them mate...lol
> 
> Yeah but it has to be micro filtered,super pure, hydrolased creatinesuperdupermonohenchdrate or it doesn't work pmsl


You told me creatine in cyclone would make me hench!!! Tbf though I'm still trying to get it out of the syringe. May need a bigger needle.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Richie186 said:


> You told me creatine in cyclone would make me hench!!! Tbf though I'm still trying to get it out of the syringe. May need a bigger needle.


Pmsl, try warming the milk before you mix it then draw with a green pin. Should be good.


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BR0ID said:


> Neither do I pmsl! Just an observation I'd made over the last year
> 
> Bugger, I only have monohench


LOL, cnut. I've totally given up squats now, they don't agree with me at all. Leg press is going well though and I enjoy using the one we have at my current gym.


----------



## Fatstuff

I feel like giving up squats lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> I feel like giving up squats lol


Depends what your goals are really. If you want to be more if a strength guy then you need them, if you want to be more of a bb then you don't.

Since realising this I've decided to not do them and my back is already thanking me for it. I may do box or front squats at the end of my leg session to finish off with a few high rep sets.


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> Depends what your goals are really. If you want to be more if a strength guy then you need them, if you want to be more of a bb then you don't.
> 
> Since realising this I've decided to not do them and my back is already thanking me for it. I may do box or front squats at the end of my leg session to finish off with a few high rep sets.


I want to be big, strong and lean, is that too much to ask for lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

Pct starts on 17th July. That will be three weeks since last jab.

Looking forward to being off in some ways. Once I know I've recovered, will get bloods done, ill decide what to do next.

Want to start trying for kids around March time next year so may have time for a cheeky blast before the end of the year


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> I want to be big, strong and lean, is that too much to ask for lol


Lol no not really. You still on cycle?


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol no not really. You still on cycle?


Yes, first jab of lots of test last Friday, so I'm dieting until this Friday (big shop day) and then I'm going to eat like rik waller!!


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> LOL, cnut. I've totally given up squats now, they don't agree with me at all. Leg press is going well though and I enjoy using the one we have at my current gym.


Leg press will do 

I'm quite excited about getting back in the gaynasium 

Wonder if muscle memory will show its face lol

Plan is Chest today, Back Wednesday and Shoulder with legs Friday


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Pct starts on 17th July. That will be three weeks since last jab.
> 
> Looking forward to being off in some ways. Once I know I've recovered, will get bloods done, ill decide what to do next.
> 
> Want to start trying for kids around March time next year so may have time for a cheeky blast before the end of the year


What's PCT :lol:


----------



## Fatstuff

R0BR0ID said:


> Leg press will do
> 
> I'm quite excited about getting back in the gaynasium
> 
> Wonder if muscle memory will show its face lol
> 
> Plan is Chest today, Back Wednesday and Shoulder with legs Friday


U have to have muscle in the first place for it to be remembered


----------



## TELBOR

Fatstuff said:


> U have to have muscle in the first place for it to be remembered


I see your charm is still plentiful !!

Suppose your right though, soon find out when I swing the 4kg DB's up :lol:


----------



## Fatstuff

R0BR0ID said:


> I see your charm is still plentiful !!
> 
> Suppose your right though, soon find out when I swing the 4kg DB's up :lol:


Someone on ukm now can lateral raise 40kg :rolleye: btw


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> Someone on ukm now can lateral raise 40kg :rolleye: btw


Really? Bet that looks shocking. Did I mention I can press the 50's?? Pmsl


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BR0ID said:


> Leg press will do
> 
> I'm quite excited about getting back in the gaynasium
> 
> Wonder if muscle memory will show its face lol
> 
> Plan is Chest today, Back Wednesday and Shoulder with legs Friday


You'll be weak and sore for a week then weights will start to increase steadily I reckon. Be interesting to see what your lifts are like compared to your last few sessions.


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> Really? Bet that looks shocking. Did I mention I can press the 50's?? Pmsl


I very much doubt they can lol funny thread though

U can press the 50's u never said!! Bet u can't in 3 weeks lol


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> You'll be weak and sore for a week then weights will start to increase steadily I reckon. Be interesting to see what your lifts are like compared to your last few sessions.


Hope so 

Well, last proper sessions I was all test and tren'd up lol

so doubt I'll see those numbers! So long as I'm pushing/pulling more than most cnuts in my gym I'll be happy


----------



## Fatstuff

R0BR0ID said:


> Hope so
> 
> Well, last proper sessions I was all test and tren'd up lol
> 
> so doubt I'll see those numbers! So long as I'm pushing/pulling more than most cnuts in my gym I'll be happy


Good luck with that natty scumbag lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> I very much doubt they can lol funny thread though
> 
> U can press the 50's u never said!! Bet u can't in 3 weeks lol


Haha I'm going to nail them tomorrow then forget about them until next blast lol


----------



## TELBOR

Fatstuff said:


> Good luck with that natty scumbag lol


Natty is the future.......

Along with Tribulus :lol:


----------



## Fatstuff

R0BR0ID said:


> Natty is the future.......
> 
> Along with Tribulus :lol:


Tribulus lol - careful with that stuff


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BR0ID said:


> Natty is the future.......
> 
> Along with Tribulus :lol:


LOL, get some androlics at least or the biceps boys will be laughing at you.


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> LOL, get some androlics at least or the biceps boys will be laughing at you.


BicepT boys lol


----------



## flinty90

Smells like little gay weak cnuts in here x


----------



## Fatstuff

flinty90 said:


> Smells like little gay weak cnuts in here x


Nose too close to yourself mate ?


----------



## flinty90

Fatstuff said:


> Nose too close to yourself mate ?


Hilarifvukinous bro..


----------



## Fatstuff

flinty90 said:


> Hilarifvukinous bro..


I know u are but what am I :rolleye:


----------



## flinty90

Fatstuff said:


> I know u are but what am I :rolleye:


Errm. weak. skinny. gay. oh and smell and your a stupid pig x


----------



## Fatstuff

I know you are but what am I


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> Errm. weak. skinny. gay. oh and smell and your a stupid pig x


lol, it's nice having you noshers in here again, livens the place up a bit, was getting dull just reading my immense sessions one after the other... lol


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> lol, it's nice having you noshers in here again, livens the place up a bit, was getting dull just reading my immense sessions one after the other... lol


No ones really interested in any of it lol, people want pics, gear and maybe big lifts maybe lol


----------



## flinty90

Fatstuff said:


> No ones really interested in any of it lol, people want pics, gear and maybe big lifts maybe lol


And c0ck pics. lots of c0ck pics.. and ginger didnt see any epic sessions lol... just some average weights bieng thrown about x


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> No ones really interested in any of it lol, people want pics, gear and maybe big lifts maybe lol


You deleting yours again then as it contains none of those things...? lol


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> Smells like little gay weak cnuts in here x


I'll take little out that lot


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> And c0ck pics. lots of c0ck pics.. and ginger didnt see any epic sessions lol... just some average weights bieng thrown about x


lol, it's all relative! :whistling:


----------



## Fatstuff

R0BR0ID said:


> I'll take little out that lot


I'll take weak


----------



## flinty90

Fatstuff said:


> I'll take weak


Ok i got gay covered x


----------



## Fatstuff

Ben can be the smells bit lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> Ben can be the smells bit lol


Fair one


----------



## TELBOR

I'm in a weird building with lockers and weights........ Now what ?? Sunbed or x-trainer


----------



## Fatstuff

R0BR0ID said:


> I'm in a weird building with lockers and weights........ Now what ?? Sunbed or x-trainer


Find the ab roller and gym ball area and letch at the women and pull a couple double bicep poses, sunbed and home


----------



## biglbs

R0BR0ID said:


> I'm in a weird building with lockers and weights........ Now what ?? Sunbed or x-trainer


Go back home:confused1:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BR0ID said:


> I'm in a weird building with lockers and weights........ Now what ?? Sunbed or x-trainer


Drop your shorts and start windmilling little Rob around, that's how you break the ice in a new gym.......


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Drop your shorts and start windmilling little Rob around, that's how you break the ice in a new gym.......


Lol, maybe another day 

Its the same gym mate, got 34's up for 8, better than expected!

Best do some more now :lol: :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BR0ID said:


> Lol, maybe another day
> 
> Its the same gym mate, got 34's up for 8, better than expected!
> 
> Best do some more now :lol: :lol:


That's not bad mate, you'll love it now youre back in to it.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> That's not bad mate, you'll love it now youre back in to it.


Your right!! B0lloxed but loved it.... Let's see if this pic upload works!?


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BR0ID said:


> Your right!! B0lloxed but loved it.... Let's see if this pic upload works!?


Still looking alright there mate. Granted the child's t-shirt probably helps but still got decent shape to you.


----------



## luther1

Still a decent shape mate,but using two hands to hold your phone up is a bit embarrassing


----------



## Fatstuff

It's been that long since he lifted something, one hand just weren't cutting it!!


----------



## TELBOR

Lol, you know I still shop at Adams Kids 

Shakey hands Luth, no auto focus on this bad boy either :lol: hence the ghost walking past 

Thanks though lads, I don't think it'll take me long to get to a acceptable shape and size


----------



## Fatstuff

R0BR0ID said:


> Lol, you know I still shop at Adams Kids
> 
> Shakey hands Luth, no auto focus on this bad boy either :lol: hence the ghost walking past
> 
> Thanks though lads, I don't think it'll take me long to get to a acceptable shape and size


You will be back in baby gap clothes before u know it son!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BR0ID said:


> Thanks though lads, I don't think it'll take me long to get to a acceptable shape and size


Didn't fvcking manage it on gear.....


----------



## Ginger Ben

Ordered some cheap generic hcg and bacs water today. Hopefully should do the job and get the nads firing on all cylinders again.


----------



## flinty90

Acceptable size for what ?? Fcukun ken and barbie picnics lol... x


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Didn't fvcking manage it on gear.....


Cnut! But true


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> Acceptable size for what ?? Fcukun ken and barbie picnics lol... x


Pmsl!

Acceptable to look just above average :lol:

Full of bicep boys today so I managed to look alright I suppose 

Sooooooo tired now, may have a power nap :lol:


----------



## flinty90

R0BR0ID said:


> Pmsl!
> 
> Acceptable to look just above average :lol:
> 
> Full of bicep boys today so I managed to look alright I suppose
> 
> Sooooooo tired now, may have a power nap :lol:


have a nap bro thays when we grow x


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> have a nap bro thays when we grow x


Had a 30 min power nap :lol:

In pain already  Love it 

Rustled up some welsh rarebit and mixed in a tin of tuna and then a shake 

Feeling good already!

Worse part..... Pot of dbol, vial of test and a vial of tren stashed away, I must resist


----------



## biglbs

R0BR0ID said:


> Had a 30 min power nap :lol:
> 
> In pain already  Love it
> 
> Rustled up some welsh rarebit and mixed in a tin of tuna and then a shake
> 
> Feeling good already!
> 
> Worse part..... Pot of dbol, vial of test and a vial of tren stashed away, I must resist


Wait until the morning........................oooooooo no!:laugh:


----------



## TELBOR

biglbs said:


> Wait until the morning........................oooooooo no!:laugh:


Lol, looking forward to it


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BR0ID said:


> Lol, looking forward to it


Stuff it in mate!


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Stuff it in mate!


You said that when we had that threesome with your missus


----------



## biglbs

R0BR0ID said:


> Lol, looking forward to it


Good work:rockon:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BR0ID said:


> You said that when we had that threesome with your missus


Yeah but i was referring to her not me!! I still can't walk properly. Pmsl


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Yeah but i was referring to her not me!! I still can't walk properly. Pmsl


I was referring to you in the first place, she just happened to be there


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BR0ID said:


> I was referring to you in the first place, she just happened to be there


Pmsl


----------



## Ginger Ben

So what's my next cycle going to be then team?

Thinking 1.2g test with 600mg deca and 100mg androlics pre wo for first 4 and last 4 weeks. 12 week total.

What do you reckon?


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> So what's my next cycle going to be then team?
> 
> Thinking 1.2g test with 600mg deca and 100mg androlics pre wo for first 4 and last 4 weeks. 12 week total.
> 
> What do you reckon?


Go in at 2g test!

Test is best


----------



## biglbs

Ginger Ben said:


> So what's my next cycle going to be then team?
> 
> Thinking 1.2g test with 600mg deca and 100mg androlics pre wo for first 4 and last 4 weeks. 12 week total.
> 
> What do you reckon?


If you can eat 600 g protein/day that is great if not back off deca to 400 imo


----------



## flinty90

rob bring me your test and dboll i will fit them into my body for you lol


----------



## biglbs

Also give deca a week head start:thumbup1:


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> rob bring me your test and dboll i will fit them into my body for you lol


Haha, I know you will ya junkie!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BR0ID said:


> Go in at 2g test!
> 
> Test is best


Had thought about that...... ;-)


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Had thought about that...... ;-)


So do it, only 24g of test in 3 months


----------



## Ginger Ben

biglbs said:


> If you can eat 600 g protein/day that is great if not back off deca to 400 imo


I was going to shoot for 500g protein on this cycle as id struggle with more I reckon.

Deca need big feeding then?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Chest and tris this morning, still feeling lumpy but a solid session any way

Flat DB press

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Incline barbell

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Dips

[email protected]

[email protected]+20kg

[email protected]+20kg

[email protected]+10kg

Weak on these today as tris fried

Pec Dec

[email protected]

[email protected] - [email protected] - [email protected] - [email protected] done as one big drop set

Cgbp

[email protected]

[email protected]

Don't like this so sacked it off

Cable skulls

3 sets of 15-20 reps no idea of weight

Going to reverse session next week and do tris first for a change up.


----------



## TELBOR

Still got the 50's up mate 

My tri's are fried too 

Chest is in bits as well 

Quite happy lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BR0ID said:


> Still got the 50's up mate
> 
> My tri's are fried too
> 
> Chest is in bits as well
> 
> Quite happy lol


LOL yep its a good feeling!

Might do a cross fit session on Thursday for that looks hideous just for a change of pace

20 pull ups

12 deads with 100kg

20 hanging knee to elbow raises

12 clean and press with 60kg

Repeat 5 times and aim is to do it as fast as possible.....I may be sick....


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> LOL yep its a good feeling!
> 
> Might do a cross fit session on Thursday for that looks hideous just for a change of pace
> 
> 20 pull ups
> 
> 12 deads with 100kg
> 
> 20 hanging knee to elbow raises
> 
> 12 clean and press with 60kg
> 
> Repeat 5 times and aim is to do it as fast as possible.....I may be sick....


Maybe sick...?? Ermmmmm, you will be :lol: :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Food so far today

Post wo shake

4 scoops protein, 1.5 scoops MP oats, table spoon almond butter, glutamine, 300ml SS milk, 300ml water

Lunch

2 mackeral filets, 125g basmati, peas, 2 fried eggs, 2 scoops protein with water


----------



## biglbs

Ginger Ben said:


> I was going to shoot for 500g protein on this cycle as id struggle with more I reckon.
> 
> Deca need big feeding then?


Imo save the money,it will be fine without the extra,perfectly anabolic with plenty of test in there i note,nice.


----------



## TELBOR

Sneaked a little back session in :lol:

I'm fooked! But pumped 

Nothing major and no deads before someone asks lol

Soooooo weak on this compared to what I was doing 

CG Low Pull before was 105kg for 8/10. Today....... 70kg for 8 

Onwards and upwards 

Sorry for the spam Benjamin :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BR0ID said:


> Sneaked a little back session in :lol:
> 
> I'm fooked! But pumped
> 
> Nothing major and no deads before someone asks lol
> 
> Soooooo weak on this compared to what I was doing
> 
> CG Low Pull before was 105kg for 8/10. Today....... 70kg for 8
> 
> Onwards and upwards
> 
> Sorry for the spam Benjamin :lol:


No worries mate, good to see you back at it. The gym I mean,not spamming my journal with crap. Lol

All we need now is for the chocolate bear to show up and we have a reunion


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> No worries mate, good to see you back at it. The gym I mean,not spamming my journal with crap. Lol
> 
> All we need now is for the chocolate bear to show up and we have a reunion


I'll smash boulders tomorrow I reckon, see how I am tomorrow morning lol

Hasn't Brenda been on? Lost his number so can't even text the skinny sod


----------



## flinty90

R0BR0ID said:


> Sneaked a little back session in :lol:
> 
> I'm fooked! But pumped
> 
> Nothing major and no deads before someone asks lol
> 
> Soooooo weak on this compared to what I was doing
> 
> CG Low Pull before was 105kg for 8/10. Today....... 70kg for 8
> 
> Onwards and upwards
> 
> Sorry for the spam Benjamin :lol:


 70 kg. nice mate. one arm warmup that is xx


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> 70 kg. nice mate. one arm warmup that is xx


Yeah, yeah! Cnut 

It'll come good again.

Weighed in at 84.1kg this morning, after a sh1t that is :lol:

So not too bad tbh


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BR0ID said:


> I'll smash boulders tomorrow I reckon, see how I am tomorrow morning lol
> 
> Hasn't Brenda been on? Lost his number so can't even text the skinny sod


No the little cnut got himself laid off again so he's been out mugging old ladies to pay for his fried chicken habit, so too busy to train lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BR0ID said:


> Yeah, yeah! Cnut
> 
> It'll come good again.
> 
> Weighed in at 84.1kg this morning, after a sh1t that is :lol:
> 
> So not too bad tbh


What's your plan then? Casual gym usage to keep in shape or full on lifestyle again?


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> What's your plan then? Casual gym usage to keep in shape or full on lifestyle again?


Poor Brenda, hope he gets sorted.

For now keep in shape and stay that teeny weeny above average :lol:

Then I'll see how I do and go from there, can't make it a full on lifestyle again, got way too regimented pmsl


----------



## Fatstuff

R0BR0ID said:


> Go in at 2g test!
> 
> Test is best


Funny u should say that!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning all, off to hammer some legs and oddly for me, biceps....??


----------



## TELBOR

Fatstuff said:


> Funny u should say that!


Lol, why ?!

He should do 4g


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Morning all, off to hammer some legs and oddly for me, biceps....??


Bi-what?

Mine are fooked from yesterdays back session :lol:

Shoulders today


----------



## Ginger Ben

Didn't have time or interest to do bis after this

Leg press

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] - pb on this machine

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Ham curls, single leg

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] pb

Box squats - first time doing these

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Seated calf raise

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] pb

Decline sit ups

[email protected]+10kg

[email protected]+10kg

[email protected]+10kg

Pleased with a couple of pb's shows legs getting stronger. Loving leg press and was quite happy with how box squats felt. Weight not great but given I struggled to walk to the rack I was happy enough. Felt much better on my back too so may make these a regular support lift and keep pressing as main leg builder.


----------



## TELBOR

Nice work mate!!

Some good pressing there


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BR0ID said:


> Nice work mate!!
> 
> Some good pressing there


Cheers Rob, was almost sick on the drop sets after the 380 lol


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Cheers Rob, was almost sick on the drop sets after the 380 lol


That's a proper leg session then!

Started a journal so less spam here lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BR0ID said:


> That's a proper leg session then!
> 
> Started a journal so less spam here lol


Yeah, was good. Learnt to love legs again which is good.

Nice one. I'll pop in ;-)


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Yeah, was good. Learnt to love legs again which is good.
> 
> Nice one. I'll pop in ;-)


I best learn to love this pigeon chest then


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BR0ID said:


> I best learn to love this pigeon chest then


That'll be hard mate


----------



## flinty90

R0BR0ID said:


> I best learn to love this pigeon chest then


dont go dissing fcukin pidgeons bro. you will have to work up to pidgeon chest lol


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> dont go dissing fcukin pidgeons bro. you will have to work up to pidgeon chest lol


Gotta start somewhere haven't I


----------



## flinty90

R0BR0ID said:


> Gotta start somewhere haven't I


lol i do admt i love how you can take a bit of ribbing bro... cant rep you again yet lol....

i see your also very hard now your back and not giving out likes like confetti lol... you turning a new leaf lol...


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> lol i do admt i love how you can take a bit of ribbing bro... cant rep you again yet lol....
> 
> i see your also very hard now your back and not giving out likes like confetti lol... you turning a new leaf lol...


Don't mention ribs mate, Ben will start telling us the time he did his ribs in, then how he pushes 50's for fun :lol:

Kiddin Ben, Love ya xxxx

I'm on tapash1t mate, don't really get on the full site, I'll dish some out later when I'm engrossed in an excel spreadsheet pmsl


----------



## flinty90

R0BR0ID said:


> Don't mention ribs mate, Ben will start telling us the time he did his ribs in, then how he pushes 50's for fun :lol:
> 
> Kiddin Ben, Love ya xxxx
> 
> I'm on tapash1t mate, don't really get on the full site, I'll dish some out later when I'm engrossed in an excel spreadsheet pmsl


yeah he pushes 50's out alright 50 fcukin pound lol !!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BR0ID said:


> Don't mention ribs mate, Ben will start telling us the time he did his ribs in, then how he pushes 50's for fun :lol:
> 
> Kiddin Ben, Love ya xxxx
> 
> I'm on tapash1t mate, don't really get on the full site, I'll dish some out later when I'm engrossed in an excel spreadsheet pmsl


It's still not 100% you know.....pmsl


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> It's still not 100% you know.....pmsl


That'll rear its head for a while yet! Wasn't it done on the leg press......


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BR0ID said:


> That'll rear its head for a while yet! Wasn't it done on the leg press......


Yep, nasty feeling when it popped!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Back and bis, its on like wonkey pong!


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Back and bis, its on like wonkey pong!


M1 south for me :lol:

Have a good one


----------



## Ginger Ben

Great session this morning, really enjoyed it and hit it hard

Chin ups

[email protected] - warm up

[email protected]+15kg - warm up

[email protected]+35kg

[email protected]+40kg

[email protected]+35kg

[email protected]+20kg

Trap bar deads - assuming bar is 10kg

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Yates row

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Superset reverse cable flys

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Superset cable curls

[email protected]

[email protected] stack

[email protected]

[email protected]


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Great session this morning, really enjoyed it and hit it hard
> 
> Chin ups
> 
> [email protected] - warm up
> 
> [email protected]+15kg - warm up
> 
> [email protected]+35kg
> 
> [email protected]+40kg
> 
> [email protected]+35kg
> 
> [email protected]+20kg
> 
> Trap bar deads - assuming bar is 10kg
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Yates row
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Superset reverse cable flys
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Superset cable curls
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected] stack
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]


what are yates rows mate ??


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> what are yates rows mate ??


Basically a bent over row mate but a bit more upright with underhand grip. Keeping elbows tight to body


----------



## Ginger Ben

Cardio this morning at the Mrs gym followed by a day of kicking back and eating waiting for tennis to come on.

Boulders tomorrow before a party tomorrow night so ill look massive, lol


----------



## flinty90

every day is a party day for you bro !!


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Cardio this morning at the Mrs gym followed by a day of kicking back and eating waiting for tennis to come on.
> 
> Boulders tomorrow before a party tomorrow night so ill look massive, lol


You'll need more than a boulders session to look massive :lol:

Kiddin!

Have a good one, don't get tempted to arm wrestle everyone after a few shandy's


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> every day is a party day for you bro !!


That's how I roll


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BR0ID said:


> You'll need more than a boulders session to look massive :lol:
> 
> Kiddin!
> 
> Have a good one, don't get tempted to arm wrestle everyone after a few shandy's


LOL did that last time!

700 cals burnt this morning and did a load of hanging leg raises, dips, floor wipers and plank.


----------



## Richie186

Ginger Ben said:


> Cardio this morning at the Mrs gym followed by a day of kicking back and eating waiting for tennis to come on.
> 
> Boulders tomorrow before a party tomorrow night so ill look massive, lol


Ah. Horizontal cv with the mrs. I think I remember what that is!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Richie186 said:


> Ah. Horizontal cv with the mrs. I think I remember what that is!!


Haha well did that pre and post gym


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Haha well did that pre and post gym  when I walked through the grave yard


Dirty [email protected]!

:lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Just eaten a whole chicken in a tiger bread baguette. One half with pesto the other with nandos sauce on. Yum


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Just eaten a whole chicken in a tiger bread baguette. One half with pesto the other with nandos sauce on. Yum


You'll get fat :lol:

You do know a side effect from tiger bread is you turn ginger......... 

Flinty has just broken my arms, I sense lack of movement tomorrow when I wake up :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BR0ID said:


> You'll get fat :lol:
> 
> You do know a side effect from tiger bread is you turn ginger.........
> 
> Flinty has just broken my arms, I sense lack of movement tomorrow when I wake up :lol:


Haha ill be ok, earned it on the x trainer earlier.

Nice work, post it up in your journal if you can move.your thumbs


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Haha ill be ok, earned it on the x trainer earlier.
> 
> Nice work, post it up in your journal if you can move.your thumbs


Thumbs are ok..... For now :lol:

Did all sorts, tri's are fried to fcuk and bi's felt like they were going to explode 

They look at least 9" now :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Pished, love Friday nights


----------



## Fatstuff

I tip my hat to u sir x


----------



## Queenie

Ginger Ben said:


> Pished, love Friday nights


I can't even remember how that feels  enjoy xx


----------



## Fatstuff

RXQueenie said:


> I can't even remember how that feels  enjoy xx


That's no good!!


----------



## Queenie

Fatstuff said:


> That's no good!!


Best be bringing me some bourbon then  xx


----------



## Fatstuff

RXQueenie said:


> Best be bringing me some bourbon then  xx


I love bourbon  u got a deal  x


----------



## Queenie

Fatstuff said:


> I love bourbon  u got a deal  x


That's not bourbon biscuits... You do know that, right?  xx


----------



## Fatstuff

Haha cheeky bint!! Cant stand them, I love a nice sweet weak (gay I know) bourbon on the rocks, southern comfort or similar!!


----------



## Queenie

Fatstuff said:


> Haha cheeky bint!! Cant stand them, I love a nice sweet weak (gay I know) bourbon on the rocks, southern comfort or similar!!


Do u have a c0cktail cherry with that? X


----------



## Fatstuff

No lol but I don't have a mixer - so that makes it manly


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> No lol but I don't have a mixer - so that makes it manly


Bumders, bourban is the dogs danglys and needs to be respected! I'm a vodka man personally. Especially bison grass vodka. Hmm good.


----------



## Fatstuff

What's bourban u pished up tw4t lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> What's bourban u pished up tw4t lol


Fvck you!


----------



## Fatstuff

U still up, u on the old marching powder?


----------



## Queenie

Ginger Ben said:


> Bumders, bourban is the dogs danglys and needs to be respected! I'm a vodka man personally. Especially bison grass vodka. Hmm good.


Yes I will respect my bourban  xx


----------



## Ginger Ben

RXQueenie said:


> Yes I will respect my bourban  xx


Yes yes ok i was tiddly lol still hitting gym soon for boulders cos that's how i roll x


----------



## Queenie

Ginger Ben said:


> Yes yes ok i was tiddly lol still hitting gym soon for boulders cos that's how i roll x


Good man! Have a good one x


----------



## Ginger Ben

Didnt make gym Saturday so went today and hamered it

Seated DB press

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Trap bar shrugs

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Superset face pulls

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Superset upright cable rows

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

DB lat raises

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Drop set to [email protected] really slow reps

Reverse cable flys

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Decline sit ups

[email protected]+10kg

[email protected]+10kg


----------



## Richie186

Ginger Ben said:


> Didnt make gym Saturday so went today and hamered it
> 
> Seated DB press
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Trap bar shrugs
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Superset face pulls
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Superset upright cable rows
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> DB lat raises
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Drop set to [email protected] really slow reps
> 
> Reverse cable flys
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Decline sit ups
> 
> [email protected]+10kg
> 
> [email protected]+10kg


45s on seated db press! Impressive mate. Whole workout looks very solid.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Richie186 said:


> 45s on seated db press! Impressive mate. Whole workout looks very solid.


Thanks mate, was a pb for reps at that weight too which was nice seeing as i felt [email protected] this morning.

Will be upping weights now and dropping reps so will have a bash with the 50's next week and aim for 5 good ones. Might go well.....probably won't lol


----------



## flinty90

Good strong pressing bro...


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> Good strong pressing bro...


Thanks Flints, its becoming a favorite exercise for shoulders. Still like my standing OHP but is good to mix it up.


----------



## Ginger Ben

So tomorrows session for critique

Dips heavy - 4x5-8

Decline bar - 4x5-8

Incline DB - 3x10-15

Cable skulls - 4x6-10

Chest press machine - 3x6-10

Weighted press ups - 2x failure

Startig with heavy dips to make a change and then low rep heavy Decline. Want to keep weight up for next few months to help maintain gains from my cycle so am going for lower rep stuff on main compounds.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Off to pummel chest and tris. Have to say traps are killing from yesterday. Must be the trap bar shrugs hitting them differently to oly bar shrugs. Feels good.

Might make dips fun though....


----------



## Ginger Ben

Best chest session I've had in a long time! Really enjoyed it.

Heavy dips

[email protected], [email protected]+15kg warm ups

[email protected]+35kg

[email protected]+40kg

[email protected]+45kg

[email protected]+50kg

Decline bar press

[email protected] warm up

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Inc DB press

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Felt totally fvcked doing these!

Cable skulls

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Chest press machine

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Really had nothing left by the end, felt like I was pushing against a brick wall not 40 poxy kg's pmsl

Going to feel that tomorrow


----------



## flinty90

weak cnut lol...

come in here out the way of my own journal for a minute.. looks like fcukin episode of eastenders in there at the minute ... pmsl !!!


----------



## TELBOR

Some quality sessions there mate! Strong cnut


----------



## Richie186

Ginger Ben said:


> Best chest session I've had in a long time! Really enjoyed it.
> 
> Heavy dips
> 
> [email protected], [email protected]+15kg warm ups
> 
> [email protected]+35kg
> 
> [email protected]+40kg
> 
> [email protected]+45kg
> 
> [email protected]+50kg
> 
> Decline bar press
> 
> [email protected] warm up
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Inc DB press
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Felt totally fvcked doing these!
> 
> Cable skulls
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Chest press machine
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Really had nothing left by the end, felt like I was pushing against a brick wall not 40 poxy kg's pmsl
> 
> Going to feel that tomorrow


Solid as always mate. Can't wait to get started on cycle so I can get some serious weights lifted.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Cheers guys, appreciated. Will slap some reps about soon, been a while, sorry!

Just got 5kg of.chicken from butcher, cnut charged me £30. Still I'm getting an account at bookers soon so he can suck my small balls lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> weak cnut lol...
> 
> come in here out the way of my own journal for a minute.. looks like fcukin episode of eastenders in there at the minute ... pmsl !!!


Just tried to read all that, got fvcking bored and confused! Lol. I'll stay out of that conversation.

Have a good session buddy


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> Cheers guys, appreciated. Will slap some reps about soon, been a while, sorry!
> 
> Just got 5kg of.chicken from butcher, cnut charged me £30. Still I'm getting an account at bookers soon so he can suck my small balls lol


£25 i pay lol


----------



## Fatstuff

£20 if i can get the dodgy ones off my m8 lol


----------



## luther1

I pay £30 for just under 4.5kgs in tesco,so that's not too bad Ben, watery and from poland too


----------



## Ginger Ben

These are the halal ones in the black tubs from smithfields. Just cooked up two and no water so quite pleased with them now.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> £20 if i can get the dodgy ones off my m8 lol


Dodgy as in illegally acquired???


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> Dodgy as in illegally acquired???


No, they are made from pork!! Lol , yes mate, illegally acquired - same quality as the butcher. Tbf I don't get them often as they are quite sought after lol, as u can imagine!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> No, they are made from pork!! Lol , yes mate, illegally acquired - same quality as the butcher. Tbf I don't get them often as they are quite sought after lol, as u can imagine!!


Thought they might be squirrel!

Sounds a great deal though, I'd be all over them if i had a mate in the know.

The other thing to do is go to smithfield market at 3am and buy it direct. Think its about 4 quid a kilo from there so would be same price as your knock off.


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> Thought they might be squirrel!
> 
> Sounds a great deal though, I'd be all over them if i had a mate in the know.
> 
> The other thing to do is go to smithfield market at 3am and buy it direct. Think its about 4 quid a kilo from there so would be same price as your knock off.


That's good! My butcher pays £18 so im sure if I build up a rapport with him I can talk him into £22-£23 lol eventually !!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Still aware of traps today from mondays session. Chest and tris also feeling it from yesterday.

Rest day today and off to see Olympic torch go through town, might as well as it goes past our door! Lol

Legs tomorrow then Friday and Saturday off and hopefully back and bis on Sunday.

Weighed in at 216 this morning. Need to up cals slightly now as test levels will be dropping and got to feed the beast to keep the gains 

Going to run a 10 week dbol cycle towards end of the year as quick to recover from and can be recovered by Feb/March when we stop trying to not have kids


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Still aware of traps today from mondays session. Chest and tris also feeling it from yesterday.
> 
> Rest day today and off to see Olympic torch go through town, might as well as it goes past our door! Lol
> 
> Legs tomorrow then Friday and Saturday off and hopefully back and bis on Sunday.
> 
> Weighed in at 216 this morning. Need to up cals slightly now as test levels will be dropping and got to feed the beast to keep the gains
> 
> Going to run a 10 week dbol cycle towards end of the year as quick to recover from and can be recovered by Feb/March when we stop trying to not have kids


why not try Tbol instead mate, i think im going to add that in to a cycle when i have had my holiday X


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> why not try Tbol instead mate, i think im going to add that in to a cycle when i have had my holiday X


Only cos I've got about 350 dbol in my stash drawer! Lol


----------



## Richie186

flinty90 said:


> why not try Tbol instead mate, i think im going to add that in to a cycle when i have had my holiday X


My training partner used tbol on an oral only cycle and looked great off it. Not massive size gains but real hard and lean muscle. Good definition too. His strength went through the roof which is why I choose to run tbol over dbol.


----------



## TELBOR

Richie186 said:


> My training partner used tbol on an oral only cycle and looked great off it. Not massive size gains but real hard and lean muscle. Good definition too. His strength went through the roof which is why I choose to run tbol over dbol.


I like the sound of tbol, defo going to do an oral only cycle of this or winny..... Not sure yet?! Be a while before I do though


----------



## luther1

Cant remember my last cheat meal so ive just pulled into mcdonalds for à healthy high fat and carb overload. Nomnomnom


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> Cant remember my last cheat meal so ive just pulled into mcdonalds for à healthy high fat and carb overload. Nomnomnom


You dirty [email protected]!


----------



## luther1

That genuinely was fcuking awful,never again


----------



## Richie186

luther1 said:


> That genuinely was fcuking awful,never again


And you'll be hungry again in about 20 mins. Macdonalds goes through you faster than rick Waller through a carvery.


----------



## luther1

Richie186 said:


> And you'll be hungry again in about 20 mins. Macdonalds goes through you faster than rick Waller through a carvery.


Haha,youre not wrong richie,got my chicken and pasta in the van too. Actually feel guilty.going to limit myself to only three [email protected] today as punishment


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> That genuinely was fcuking awful,never again


Pmsl! Nothing good ever comes from a mucky's!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BR0ID said:


> Pmsl! Nothing good ever comes from a mucky's!!


Not true, I had a quarter with cheese meal and 6 nuggets on Saturday and it was immense


----------



## flinty90

Maccy D's YUK i fcukin hate the place. in fact i hate all them places kfc, macd's and burger king.. they have just never appealed to me at all...


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> Not true, I had a quarter with cheese meal and 6 nuggets on Saturday and it was immense


Get in there my son!!


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Not true, I had a quarter with cheese meal and 6 nuggets on Saturday and it was immense


Sounds more like oral sex :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Fatstuff said:


> Get in there my son!!


Sshh you or Anab0llocks will be onto you


----------



## Fatstuff

R0BR0ID said:


> Sshh you or Anab0llocks will be onto you


well, ill choose not to listen to him, he doesnt eat any carbs and blames genetics on not growing bigger than how he is . erm..... anabollox, heres some carbs, now grow my son!!


----------



## TELBOR

Fatstuff said:


> well, ill choose not to listen to him, he doesnt eat any carbs and blames genetics on not growing bigger than how he is . erm..... anabollox, heres some carbs, now grow my son!!


Lol, tbh he does type up some good stuff, its just the manner he does it in! Bless


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> well, ill choose not to listen to him, he doesnt eat any carbs and blames genetics on not growing bigger than how he is . erm..... anabollox, heres some carbs, now grow my son!!


Lol, he's a gobby [email protected] that bloke


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol, he's a gobby [email protected] that bloke


skinny gobby tw4t, at his genetic limit though apparently, so hes achieved more than anyone else on this board as we are still growing.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> skinny gobby tw4t, at his genetic limit though apparently, so hes achieved more than anyone else on this board as we are still growing.


hahaha bell end, he's not a natty though is he so what have genetics got to do with size anymore? Shape yes, size...??


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> hahaha bell end, he's not a natty though is he so what have genetics got to do with size anymore? Shape yes, size...??


Must be happy with his size.... Fool


----------



## biglbs

Someone mention iamskinnyknowitall****andtalkloadsof****bollockspig?


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> Someone mention iamskinnyknowitall****andtalkloadsof****bollockspig?


Nope nobody even mentioned your name bro lol x


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> Nope nobody even mentioned your name bro lol x


LOL i aint skinny,so it must be someone else a:lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sup mofo's?

Legs yesterday, killed it

Leg press

[email protected]

[email protected] warm ups

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] pb!

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Legs fvcked!

Ham curls

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Leg extn

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Drop set to [email protected]

Drop set to [email protected]

Seated calf raise

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Then did loads of ab/core stuff

Well chuffed with the pb on press. Not pushed 400 before as been aiming for higher reps but it flew up.

My mind set is really good at the moment as I've shifted to higher reps to lower reps with more weight and more sets and singles to help maintain my gains from the cycle. Feels good and as I've upped my carbs a bit too I'm feeling much fuller which is all good


----------



## flinty90

nice work mate, your just gettiung stronger and stronger.. you will be a foce to be reckoned with soon mate... im quite jelly that my weights arent shooting up at the minute, but im in a defecit and no chance of pb's for me for a while XX


----------



## flinty90

oh and Repped X


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> nice work mate, your just gettiung stronger and stronger.. you will be a foce to be reckoned with soon mate... im quite jelly that my weights arent shooting up at the minute, but im in a defecit and no chance of pb's for me for a while XX


Thanks mate, appreciate the support. It's hard in a deficit mate but you'll get a massive bounce back when you up the cals again and shoot past us all!


----------



## TELBOR

Yeah Ben you freak!!

How on earth are PB's coming when your near enough natty??!!

Good work mate, some good pressing!! Bet your ar5e is getting massive lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BR0ID said:


> Yeah Ben you freak!!
> 
> How on earth are PB's coming when your near enough natty??!!
> 
> Good work mate, some good pressing!! Bet your ar5e is getting massive lol


Lol I think its because I've been training higher reps for so long that now I've.dropped them the weights are going up. Clearly this will plateau soon though but as long as I don't go backwards from here I don't mind for a while.

I've always had a fair bit of junk in my trunk pmsl


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol I think its because I've been training higher reps for so long that now I've.dropped them the weights are going up. Clearly this will plateau soon though but as long as I don't go backwards from here I don't mind for a while.
> 
> I've always had a fair bit of junk in my trunk pmsl


Well its working for you at the moment isn't it, how has the diet changed since last jab? Much difference...??

Hahaha, Gingers do have large bums don't they


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BR0ID said:


> Well its working for you at the moment isn't it, how has the diet changed since last jab? Much difference...??
> 
> Hahaha, Gingers do have large bums don't they


Just eating a few more carbs. Adding in pb on toast or toast with eggs for brekkie. Extra scoop of oats post workout. That's all really. I don't seem to need huge cals to maintain so that's fine by me!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Got to muster up the energy to do some cardio today. Right after I finish this bacon and egg sarnie 

It's grilled bacon, egg fried in EVO and burgen bread with no butter. Gym food!!


----------



## flinty90

why no butter FFS !!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> why no butter FFS !!!


Watching my diet!!

Pmsl


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Watching my diet!!
> 
> Pmsl


Should have banged some lighty salted lurpack on it


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BR0ID said:


> Should have banged some lighty salted lurpack on it


Id already used up my lightly salted butter earlier this morning....


----------



## Ginger Ben

So I need some new trainers for the gym. Worth getting some otomix power trainers? Like the idea of the thin, flat sole that doesn't squash.

Know I can get Chuck taylors but not convinced.....

Discuss


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> So I need some new trainers for the gym. Worth getting some otomix power trainers? Like the idea of the thin, flat sole that doesn't squash.
> 
> Know I can get Chuck taylors but not convinced.....
> 
> Discuss


i just buy new balance cross country trainers for gym mate personally, great grip good support and still great for any cardio i may decide to do there....

and only about £40 from sports direct etc


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Id already used up my lightly salted butter earlier this morning....


Yeah to lube up Mrs Ginger Ben :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> i just buy new balance cross country trainers for gym mate personally, great grip good support and still great for any cardio i may decide to do there....
> 
> and only about £40 from sports direct etc


Yeah that's the sort if thing I have now. Do you take them off for deads and squats etc though? I always take mine off and with these flat hard sole ones I wouldn't have to so id get the benefit of grip on the floor without losing power through my shoes compressing.

Maybe it doesn't make enough difference at my level to matter but in theory it makes sense.


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Yeah that's the sort if thing I have now. Do you take them off for deads and squats etc though? I always take mine off and with these flat hard sole ones I wouldn't have to so id get the benefit of grip on the floor without losing power through my shoes compressing.
> 
> Maybe it doesn't make enough difference at my level to matter but in theory it makes sense.


you dont squat enough to worry mate to be fair lol.... when your doing 250 kg plus squats then yes i would look into it.. i was doing 200 kg squats with these shoes and not feeling any detrimental effects ..

My deadlifts were at 200 kg same without feeling anything untoward...


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> you dont squat enough to worry mate to be fair lol.... when your doing 250 kg plus squats then yes i would look into it.. i was doing 200 kg squats with these shoes and not feeling any detrimental effects ..
> 
> My deadlifts were at 200 kg same without feeling anything untoward...


To be fair I don't squat at all! Lol. Was thinking more for deads and leg press.

I'll have a look in sports direct and see what they've got as need some new ones any way and if I can avoid spending £80 on otomix then all the better.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Nicked this from another thread. Awesome shake

My Mass Shake:

-100g whey protein

-100g oats

-1/2 avocado

-2 bananas

-2 spoon peanut butter

-2 spoon honey

-600ml full fat milk

Macros:

Kcals - 1803

Carbs - 201g

Protein - 121g

Fat - 66g


----------



## Ginger Ben

Good 8 hours kip. Off to gym for 9 to destroy back and bis!

Going to have a crack at the 200 kg trap bar deads today. Should be able to get it going for a couple of reps.


----------



## George-Bean

Do it and come back and tell us you did it! Good luck with it mate.


----------



## Ginger Ben

George-Bean said:


> Do it and come back and tell us you did it! Good luck with it mate.


Roger that, cheers


----------



## Sweat

Smash those 200kg DL's mate!

A fellow ginger, will sub for that reason above all else!


----------



## George-Bean

I'd love one of those trap bars, just been watching a video of what he is gonna do, 200kg, ffs! I'm gonna sub too.


----------



## flinty90

should p1ss a 200 kg trap bar DL ginger ... try a proper 200 kg one lol....


----------



## Sweat

It easier with the Trap bar Flinty? If yes, %? My gym sucks, no chance of a trap bar in that, should be glad they even got free weights in it. Thinking of moving to using home gym primarily, then go to a "proper" gym on a Pay Per Use basis.


----------



## flinty90

Sweat said:


> It easier with the Trap bar Flinty? If yes, %? My gym sucks, no chance of a trap bar in that, should be glad they even got free weights in it. Thinking of moving to using home gym primarily, then go to a "proper" gym on a Pay Per Use basis.


yes i think its a lot easier with a trap bar... your only lifting with hands to side rather than all weight to front which takes a lot of the strain off the back and uses more of the legs..

I think even RobRoid manages to get 180 kg up with our trap bar to train traps lol....


----------



## Sweat

The bars are massive, wouldn't really have space for one at home, unless did them out in garden. Might have a look around ebay see if can find one cheap.


----------



## flinty90

Sweat said:


> The bars are massive, wouldn't really have space for one at home, unless did them out in garden. Might have a look around ebay see if can find one cheap.


i dont think you will find many cheap ones, there a fcukin great little piece of kit, but yes they are big and take up some space...


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> should p1ss a 200 kg trap bar DL ginger ... try a proper 200 kg one lol....


[email protected] then [email protected]  chuffed

I've pulled 205 on a normal bar too but haven't been able to do it since due to lower back being fvcked.

These are much better for me and do more or less the same thing.


----------



## George-Bean

yeah, knew you could do it mate, well done and with the 205kg


----------



## Ginger Ben

George-Bean said:


> yeah, knew you could do it mate, well done and with the 205kg


Thanks, cheers for subbing too. Occasionally something worthwhile posted in here lol


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> [email protected] then [email protected]  chuffed
> 
> I've pulled 205 on a normal bar too but haven't been able to do it since due to lower back being fvcked.
> 
> These are much better for me and do more or less the same thing.


Good replacement for squatting tbh


----------



## Sweat

Great work on the 205 matey!

If you managed 4 in one set at 200 i'm sure you could do 210-215+, or were the 4x1?


----------



## flinty90

Sweat said:


> Great work on the 205 matey!
> 
> If you managed 4 in one set at 200 i'm sure you could do 210-215+, or were the 4x1?


No point doing just 1 rep imo .. better to drop 20 kg etc and get a few reps out.. you should never have to use a weight were you cant get 4 good reps to be fair... single rep weights are for powerlifters not bodybuilders !!!


----------



## George-Bean

Its good watching him lift more each time he does a video, its like he is inching a great stone up a hill ;-)


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sweat said:


> Great work on the 205 matey!
> 
> If you managed 4 in one set at 200 i'm sure you could do 210-215+, or were the 4x1?


Cheers mate, it was a set of 4 reps so yeah i could do a 1rm of 215-220 I would think. I hardly ever try for max lifts though but sometimes its fun.


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> yes i think its a lot easier with a trap bar... your only lifting with hands to side rather than all weight to front which takes a lot of the strain off the back and uses more of the legs..
> 
> I think even RobRoid manages to get 180 kg up with our trap bar to train traps lol....


Yep, love the trap bar that vanished from your gym lol

180kg was my PB, and that was tren free lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BR0ID said:


> Yep, love the trap bar that vanished from your gym lol
> 
> 180kg was my PB, and that was tren free lol


Didn't you pull 200 on that halo???


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Didn't you pull 200 on that halo???


Yeah I did, but I wrote that day off remember :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

I've eaten like a right cnut today but don't care as had a great day.

Power shake post gym - 100g protein, 70g oats, 2 table spoons natty pb

MP protein cookie

Spicy chicken burritos from some Mexican joint in Port Solent

Chocolate brownie and ice cream with chocolate sauce

Churros (finger shaped doughnuts) with cinnamon sugar and hot fudge sauce

Will have a 100g protein shake before bed!!

What a cnut!!!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BR0ID said:


> Yeah I did, but I wrote that day off remember :lol:


LOL yeah


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> I've eaten like a right cnut today but don't care as had a great day.
> 
> Power shake post gym - 100g protein, 70g oats, 2 table spoons natty pb
> 
> MP protein cookie
> 
> Spicy chicken burritos from some Mexican joint in Port Solent
> 
> Chocolate brownie and ice cream with chocolate sauce
> 
> Churros (finger shaped doughnuts) with cinnamon sugar and hot fudge sauce
> 
> Will have a 100g protein shake before bed!!
> 
> What a cnut!!!!


Looks good to me mate


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BR0ID said:


> Looks good to me mate


It was


----------



## Ginger Ben

Cardio and abs tomorrow to burn those puddings off!!


----------



## SATANSEVILTWIN

hi ben.quick question.have you tried any prohormones?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Todays full session details

Trap bar deads

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Chin ups

[email protected]+25kg

[email protected]+35kg

[email protected]+35kg

[email protected]+25kg

DB rows

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Ez bar curls with fat gripz

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Drop set to [email protected] with no fat gripz

Seated machine rows

[email protected]

[email protected]

Then drop setted

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

All really slow and squeezed


----------



## TELBOR

SATANSEVILTWIN said:


> hi ben.quick question.have you tried any prohormones?


I'll answer that for you...

Yes he has, then was pressured into AAS 

Plus its more bang for your buck on AAS pmsl :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

SATANSEVILTWIN said:


> hi ben.quick question.have you tried any prohormones?


Sorry didn't see this yesterday. Yes I've done a couple of epistane cycles. Second one i stacked with dermacrine.

Then as Rob said, he forced me in to aas....


----------



## flinty90

Have a good day ginger x


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> Have a good day ginger x


Cheers bro, you too. Just off to burn off those puddings on the x trainer. An hour ought to do it!


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Cheers bro, you too. Just off to burn off those puddings on the x trainer. An hour ought to do it!


Enjoy bro! Think I'm going to do the same at 4 then go back to do a back session at 8 ish


----------



## Ginger Ben

Nice work.

Did 300 cals on x trainer, ankles were hurting though so stopped after 20mins then did a load of floor wiper variations to batter abs and some decline sit ups and hanging knee raises to finish. Will feel that in the morning!


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> I've eaten like a right cnut today but don't care as had a great day.
> 
> Power shake post gym - 100g protein, 70g oats, 2 table spoons natty pb
> 
> MP protein cookie
> 
> Spicy chicken burritos from some Mexican joint in Port Solent
> 
> Chocolate brownie and ice cream with chocolate sauce
> 
> Churros (finger shaped doughnuts) with cinnamon sugar and hot fudge sauce
> 
> Will have a 100g protein shake before bed!!
> 
> What a cnut!!!!


Lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

Whoooo top 5 hottest thread! lol


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Whoooo top 5 hottest thread! lol


That's like adding an inch to your c0ck I bet :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

First time in a while I've had decent doms from a back session. Feels good but i guess is a sign my test levels are now equal to that of a preteen girl!! :-(

Hardly ever got doms on cycle, be interesting to see if my gym endurance suffers too over next few weeks.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> First time in a while I've had decent doms from a back session. Feels good but i guess is a sign my test levels are now equal to that of a preteen girl!! :-(
> 
> Hardly ever got doms on cycle, be interesting to see if my gym endurance suffers too over next few weeks.


Mine did mate  Stamina went out the window!!

Slowly creeping back up though


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BR0ID said:


> Mine did mate  Stamina went out the window!!
> 
> Slowly creeping back up though


Bu66er! You didn't do pct though, wonder if that made a difference?

My plan is as follows

HCG 2500iu's eod for 8 days, so 4 shots

Clomid 100mg a day split 50/50 am/pm for 45 days

Adex 1mg ed for 30 days

Nolva 20mg for last 15 days

Boom!


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> Bu66er! You didn't do pct though, wonder if that made a difference?
> 
> My plan is as follows
> 
> HCG 2500iu's eod for 8 days, so 4 shots
> 
> Clomid 100mg a day split 50/50 am/pm for 45 days
> 
> Adex 1mg ed for 30 days
> 
> Nolva 20mg for last 15 days
> 
> Boom!


Very gay


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> Very gay


Lol just giving you even more chance to catch me, doesn't seem to be working though..... :whistling:


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Bu66er! You didn't do pct though, wonder if that made a difference?
> 
> My plan is as follows
> 
> HCG 2500iu's eod for 8 days, so 4 shots
> 
> Clomid 100mg a day split 50/50 am/pm for 45 days
> 
> Adex 1mg ed for 30 days
> 
> Nolva 20mg for last 15 days
> 
> Boom!


Yep, no PCT lol.

All is good.... I think?! No Gyno rebound and if anything my sex drive is OTT pmsl!

Swimmers could well be fooked but they're retired anyway 

But at least your doing it the correct way mate, looks really good on paper. See how long the clomid lasts.... Hope your eyes don't fail lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BR0ID said:


> Yep, no PCT lol.
> 
> All is good.... I think?! No Gyno rebound and if anything my sex drive is OTT pmsl!
> 
> Swimmers could well be fooked but they're retired anyway
> 
> But at least your doing it the correct way mate, looks really good on paper. See how long the clomid lasts.... Hope your eyes don't fail lol


Lol if I start seeing stars ill kick it out!


----------



## Ginger Ben

So my next cycle (got to plan ahead to get through the next couple of

months!)......lol

Think it will be a dbol only cycle as I've mentioned already. Want an easy to recover cycle that won't shut me down too hard.

Anybody know if its worth running hcg on a dbol only cycle? Thinking 50-60ish mg a day for 8-10 weeks depending on timing.

Pct??


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> So my next cycle (got to plan ahead to get through the next couple of
> 
> months!)......lol
> 
> Think it will be a dbol only cycle as I've mentioned already. Want an easy to recover cycle that won't shut me down too hard.
> 
> Anybody know if its worth running hcg on a dbol only cycle? Thinking 50-60ish mg a day for 8-10 weeks depending on timing.
> 
> Pct??


Can't do any harm doing some HCG too.

PCT, just do 8 weeks of Nolva @20mg ED 

Probably gonna need Nolva from day 1 tbh.

Dbol = Gyno, HCG = Gyno :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BR0ID said:


> Can't do any harm doing some HCG too.
> 
> PCT, just do 8 weeks of Nolva @20mg ED
> 
> Probably gonna need Nolva from day 1 tbh.
> 
> Dbol = Gyno, HCG = Gyno :lol:


Going to use adex on cycle mate. Keep gyno and bloat away and just use dbol for the increase in protein synthesis etc. Don't want the water weight so adex should work well.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Going to use adex on cycle mate. Keep gyno and bloat away and just use dbol for the increase in protein synthesis etc. Don't want the water weight so adex should work well.


Sounds like a plan!

But didn't aus say dbol+adex results in nothing??


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BR0ID said:


> Sounds like a plan!
> 
> But didn't aus say dbol+adex results in nothing??


No mate he actually suggested it. He said it depends what you want from the dbol. If you want the fast weight and strength then adex will stop that but if you want quality muscle gains then run it longer with adex and all should be good.


----------



## flinty90

quick question.. would armidex take anything away from the effects of decca on cycle ???


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> No mate he actually suggested it. He said it depends what you want from the dbol. If you want the fast weight and strength then adex will stop that but if you want quality muscle gains then run it longer with adex and all should be good.


I knew it did something along the lines!!

Makes you wonder why dbol is around anymore, yeah its cheap but everyone wants the gains tbol offers....?!


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> quick question.. would armidex take anything away from the effects of decca on cycle ???


I believe they never cross paths mate... So it should you keep the test sides at bay and not hinder any deca gains


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BR0ID said:


> I knew it did something along the lines!!
> 
> Makes you wonder why dbol is around anymore, yeah its cheap but everyone wants the gains tbol offers....?!


Yeah i guess the new or less well informed want the instant water weight it gives and while there's a market for it they'll keep making it.


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BR0ID said:


> I believe they never cross paths mate... So it should you keep the test sides at bay and not hinder any deca gains


Agree don't think it negatively effects decca at all.

Saw aus talking about taking a bp med, elanapril whilst on decca to reduce the bloat. Not sure how much of a side that is as haven't looked in to decca yet.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Boulder O'Clock!!


----------



## flinty90

have a good one mate, my back and chest is minging from yesterdays double blast heavier.. and less reps ....


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> have a good one mate, my back and chest is minging from yesterdays double blast heavier.. and less reps ....


Good feeling isn't it! I'm in fvcking bits today. Just had to go back to bed for an hour after gym!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Shoulders and traps

Ohp strict form

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] pb

[email protected]

9+1push press @70

[email protected]

Superset face pulls and cable upright rows

[email protected] + [email protected]

[email protected] + [email protected]

[email protected] drop set to [email protected]

Ur [email protected] drop set [email protected]

Superset lat raises and front raises

Lr [email protected] + fr [email protected]

Lr [email protected] + fr [email protected]

Lr [email protected] + fr [email protected]

Trap bar shrugs

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Farked


----------



## Sweat

Ginger Ben said:


> Shoulders and traps
> 
> Ohp strict form
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected] pb
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> 9+1push press @70
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Superset face pulls and cable upright rows
> 
> [email protected] + [email protected]
> 
> [email protected] + [email protected]
> 
> [email protected] drop set to [email protected]
> 
> Ur [email protected] drop set [email protected]
> 
> Superset lat raises and front raises
> 
> Lr [email protected] + fr [email protected]
> 
> Lr [email protected] + fr [email protected]
> 
> Lr [email protected] + fr [email protected]
> 
> Trap bar shrugs
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Farked


Some really nice lifts mate. What is the face pull's?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sweat said:


> Some really nice lifts mate. What is the face pull's?


Cheers. It's an exercise for rear delts mainly but also hits traps and rhomboids. Basically set up a rope attachment on a cable tower at about chin height. Stand at arms length and keeping your elbows high pull the rope towards your face so your hands go either side of your head.

Key is high elbows and pulling it back far enough. The middle of the rope where it.clips on to the cable should almost touch your nose or as close as you can get it.


----------



## Sweat

Ginger Ben said:


> Cheers. It's an exercise for rear delts mainly but also hits traps and rhomboids. Basically set up a rope attachment on a cable tower at about chin height. Stand at arms length and keeping your elbows high pull the rope towards your face so your hands go either side of your head.
> 
> Key is high elbows and pulling it back far enough. The middle of the rope where it.clips on to the cable should almost touch your nose or as close as you can get it.


Spot on mate, cheers, might give it a shot as need more work on rear delts. Currently front and side over power the rear a bit.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sweat said:


> Spot on mate, cheers, might give it a shot as need more work on rear delts. Currently front and side over power the rear a bit.


I find them excellent for rear delts, mine are quite prominant now which I'm pleased with.


----------



## TELBOR

Nice session young man!!

Good work on the PB OHP :thumb:


----------



## George-Bean

Impressive numbers on the OHP, I think its my fave lift, although I'm only a tiddler. (45kg inc bar is my best and thats only for three reps).


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BR0ID said:


> Nice session young man!!
> 
> Good work on the PB OHP :thumb:





George-Bean said:


> Impressive numbers on the OHP, I think its my fave lift, although I'm only a tiddler. (45kg inc bar is my best and thats only for three reps).


Cheers guys was really pleased with the ohp. Got to keep the weights up now pct has started.

Good work George, its a great lift, hammers core as well as shoulders. Try it on a 3x5 routine and add 1.25kg to each end once you've hit 3x5 at the weight you're aiming for.


----------



## Ginger Ben

So good rest day today, done some work this afternoon so a good day overall.

Food's been ok given im trying to get a few more cals in now

Morning shake - 3 scoops protein, 1 scoop oats

3 sausages, mountain of mash and onion gravy with peas 

2 scoop shake with milk and 2 table spoons natty pb

dinner is pork fillet stew with chorizio, chick peas, tomatoes, spices, onion, garlic etc.

shake before bed

Shopping tomorrow so stocking up on quark, beef mince and tinned toms. Also want some snacks so might knock up a batch of protein bars with the silly quantity of cheap ON Gold Standard I acquired yesterday  (sorry Liam!!)


----------



## Ginger Ben

Weight is steady at 216lbs at the moment - 15 stone 6 in old money. Happy enough with that, just trying to eat enough to maintain, maybe add a little at the moment. However as long as it doesn't drop I don't really mind at the moment.


----------



## Fatstuff

good man , my diets been quite sh1t (not sh1t, just not very well though out lol) today its been mainly fruit, popcorn, shakes and a couple of chicken breasts. to be fair i probably needed a day like this, should clear me out. i got a small steak in the fridge needs cooking, i will devour that later


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> good man , my diets been quite sh1t (not sh1t, just not very well though out lol) today its been mainly fruit, popcorn, shakes and a couple of chicken breasts. to be fair i probably needed a day like this, should clear me out. i got a small steak in the fridge needs cooking, i will devour that later


Got to be done sometimes, i missed brekkie today as was being lazy but from tomorrow i'm going to go back to 4-6 eggs a day for brekkie depending on size with a slice of the legendary burgen bread! 

It doesn't look like a lot of food for me today (cos it isn't) but I don't seem to need a huge amount of cals to maintain my weight. I guess its because I'm desk bound so unless I'm in the gym I'm burning bu99er all calories.


----------



## Fatstuff

thats good lol, i hope u do keep ur weight ok mate. You will prob claim natty again soon


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> thats good lol, i hope u do keep ur weight ok mate. You will prob claim natty again soon


Might start a new journal - A natty's tale...... lol

Should be ok mate, so far so good. Upped all weights, dropped volume and seems to be going well. The change in routine aside from the point of it in pct has been good so I'm pleased i changed it any way.


----------



## Fatstuff

struggling to hit 5k cals lol, getting roughly around 4-4.5k and over 400g protein daily, tbf its still way more than i have ever tried


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> struggling to hit 5k cals lol, getting roughly around 4-4.5k and over 400g protein daily, tbf its still way more than i have ever tried


I can't fathom eating that amount. I'd simply get fat aas or no aas lol


----------



## TELBOR

Looking well in the AVI mate 

What's this large quantity of ON Whey I hear?!?


----------



## Fatstuff

R0BR0ID said:


> Looking well in the AVI mate
> 
> What's this large quantity of ON Whey I hear?!?


i know man, share the love


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> I can't fathom eating that amount. I'd simply get fat aas or no aas lol


how will u know if u dont try lol, got plenty of trick up my sleeve for losing fat quickly, ill deal with the mess after


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> how will u know if u dont try lol, got plenty of trick up my sleeve for losing fat quickly, ill deal with the mess after


Cos I did it before and got fat! 

Next time ill get the Dnp going though.


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BR0ID said:


> Looking well in the AVI mate
> 
> What's this large quantity of ON Whey I hear?!?


Cheers mate, not a great piccy but was bored of the previous one.

Haha did you see the cheap ON deal thread? They were selling the 5lb tubs for £18 reduced from about £60!

Was clearly a mistake but loads of people ordered it. Seems mine was the only order that turned up lol


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> Cos I did it before and got fat!
> 
> Next time ill get the Dnp going though.


yeah that was before u had even entered a gym u chubby ginger tw4t


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> yeah that was before u had even entered a gym u chubby ginger tw4t


Hahahaha stfu you weak cnut 

Pmsl


----------



## Fatstuff

negged


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> negged


Lol only joking you animal!


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol only joking you animal!


i know, why dya think i repped u


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> i know, why dya think i repped u


Lol on my phone, didn't know. Most appreciated


----------



## Fatstuff

Anytime red!


----------



## flinty90

lovers tiff and then make up sex lovely !!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Yawn! Tired I may be but ready to smash chest and tris in to next week......oh hell yeah!


----------



## Ginger Ben

The ginger warrior just keeps fighting

DB bench press (flat bench)

[email protected] PB!

[email protected]

[email protected]

Weighted Dips

[email protected]+25kg

[email protected]+35kg

[email protected]+40kg

Incline barbell bench

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Superset cgbp with fat gripz

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Superset tricep bar overhead extns

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Pec Dec one big drop set

[email protected] - [email protected] - [email protected] - [email protected]

Great session on chest, really happy with how the DB's went up.

Superset was good too, not done it before so weights were a bit off but will get it more accurate next time.


----------



## TELBOR

How the fcuk are you getting stronger pmsl

Good work mate, really good session there


----------



## Sweat

Really nice weights there Ben, Congrats on the PB too mate.


----------



## flinty90

best place to buy fat gripz please mate ???


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> best place to buy fat gripz please mate ???


X2


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> best place to buy fat gripz please mate ???


Ebay mate or try their own site. Sometimes they have deals which make.them cheaper to buy direct.


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BR0ID said:


> How the fcuk are you getting stronger pmsl
> 
> Good work mate, really good session there





Sweat said:


> Really nice weights there Ben, Congrats on the PB too mate.


Cheers guys. Lol i don't know Rob, have upped my calories and dropped volume, that's it. Long may it continue 

Oh yeah and I'm genetically elite


----------



## Sweat

Ginger Ben said:


> Oh yeah and I'm genetically elite


You'll be on stage next to Ronnie and Jay in no time then?!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sweat said:


> You'll be on stage next to Ronnie and Jay in no time then?!


lol, well now that Ronnie's semi retired there isn't really much competition left.....pmsl


----------



## TELBOR

Genetically elite..... Is that what you lot are called now :lol:

Certainly working for you at the moment and defo long may it continue!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Just got myfitnesspal app for the phone. It's pretty good for calorie tracking, impressed with all the foods it has saved in it. According to it I've hit 3195 cals so far today.....that was easier than i thought! Got chicken and mushroom pie for dinner so i imagine this will be a 4k day......should stop me losing any weight on pct lol


----------



## luther1

Sweat said:


> You'll be on stage next to Ronnie and Jay in no time then?!


Ronnie Corbett and jay Leno. The Cnut would still come 3rd. A bit like he does in the bedroom


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> Ronnie Corbett and jay Leno. The Cnut would still come 3rd. A bit like he does in the bedroom


Pmsl!

*rep (when I get round to it)


----------



## Ginger Ben

Have hit 4200 cals today without really realising it. All clean other than 800 which was a chicken and mushroom pie



Will cut down tomorrow as not lifting. Am doing about an hours cardio though so will have plenty of energy for that!


----------



## George-Bean

4200, man, Im getting by on 1400 a day lol. [email protected] lol


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> Have hit 4200 cals today without really realising it. All clean other than 800 which was a chicken and mushroom pie
> 
> 
> 
> Will cut down tomorrow as not lifting. Am doing about an hours cardio though so will have plenty of energy for that!


Fat bastard


----------



## Ginger Ben

George-Bean said:


> 4200, man, Im getting by on 1400 a day lol. [email protected] lol





Fatstuff said:


> Fat bastard


Lol was quite surprised to be honest. Was easy too and didnt feel bloated or full at any point. Think ill have a high cal day when training and then drop it back to maintenance on rest and cardio days.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Cardio today. Got a circuit planned followed by some cross trainer action


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Cardio today. Got a circuit planned followed by some cross trainer action


Enjoy the cardio mate


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BR0ID said:


> Enjoy the cardio mate


I'll try!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

My new breakfast shake

450ml ss milk

3 scoops MP total protein

1 scoop MP instant oats

1 medium/large banana

50g natty peanut butter

1100 cals not sure of macros as not worked it out but is around 100g protein and then roughly even between fat and carbs.


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> My new breakfast shake
> 
> 450ml ss milk
> 
> 3 scoops MP total protein
> 
> 1 scoop MP instant oats
> 
> 1 medium/large banana
> 
> 50g natty peanut butter
> 
> 1100 cals not sure of macros as not worked it out but is around 100g protein and then roughly even between fat and carbs.


thats nearly my daily intake there then lol X


----------



## Fatstuff

flinty90 said:


> thats nearly my daily intake there then lol X


Look again silly it's 1100 not 11000


----------



## flinty90

Fatstuff said:


> Look again silly it's 1100 not 11000












funny cnut


----------



## Ginger Ben

Lol

Cardio done did a circuit of -

200m row

15 press ups

200m row

15 20kg kettlebell swings

Repeat 5 times, no rest at all.

Followed by 20 mins on xtrainer at level 15 on random. Did 300 cals on this.

Probably 700 cals total I would estimate.

Now tucking in to this


----------



## TELBOR

You got a clubbed foot ya albino **** :lol: :lol:


----------



## luther1

Oooo,those 15 press ups must have been a killer


----------



## George-Bean

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol
> 
> Cardio done did a circuit of -
> 
> 200m row
> 
> 15 press ups
> 
> 200m row
> 
> 15 20kg kettlebell swings
> 
> Repeat 5 times, no rest at all.
> 
> Followed by 20 mins on xtrainer at level 15 on random. Did 300 cals on this.
> 
> Probably 700 cals total I would estimate.
> 
> Now tucking in to this


how do these pics of my wife topless get onto the internet?


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> Oooo,those 15 press ups must have been a killer


Yeah, yeah, its a circuit numbnuts its accumulative.

However......they were pi55 easy..... Lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning gaylords. Legs this morning

Leg press

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] pb for reps at this weight

[email protected] pb for weight

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Ham curls

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Leg extension plate loaded

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Standing smith calf raises

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Done. Off to Reading now to limp around the shops like a newly born giraffe


----------



## George-Bean

D



> one. Off to Reading now to limp around the shops like a newly born giraffe


Good numbers on your legs mate.


----------



## Ginger Ben

George-Bean said:



> D
> 
> Good numbers on your legs mate.


Cheers buddy, feeling it now. Sat in a jamies Italian waiting for some fuel!


----------



## George-Bean

mmmmmmmmmm Carbonari ;-) aptly named.


----------



## Ginger Ben

George-Bean said:


> mmmmmmmmmm Carbonari ;-) aptly named.


Went for steak and polenta fries lovely!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Chilling this afternoon and have a lump of rib of beef in the fridge to roast for dinner later. Can't wait for that.

Resting tomorrow totally gym wise and then back and bis Monday.


----------



## TELBOR

Nice work on the PB's mate :thumb:

Enjoy the snap


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BR0ID said:


> Nice work on the PB's mate :thumb:
> 
> Enjoy the snap


Cheers mate. I intend to!


----------



## George-Bean

feed day for me tomorrow, full sunday dinner and a pudding. ;-D


----------



## Ginger Ben

George-Bean said:


> feed day for me tomorrow, full sunday dinner and a pudding. ;-D


Had mine a day early 

Roast rib of beef with all trimmings and a homemade apple tart tattan (spelling?)

F'ING lovely


----------



## Ginger Ben

Belter of a day here today. Off to play a bit of tennis this afternoon after lunch and may then go for a bit of an outdoor swim.

Hope everybodies enjoying the sun if you've got it


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Belter of a day here today. Off to play a bit of tennis this afternoon after lunch and may then go for a bit of an outdoor swim.
> 
> Hope everybodies enjoying the sun if you've got it


Tennis and Swimming?! In your back garden I bet ya posh [email protected] 

Have a good one mate!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BR0ID said:


> Tennis and Swimming?! In your back garden I bet ya posh [email protected]
> 
> Have a good one mate!!


Actually.......;-)


----------



## flinty90

fcukin tennis pmsl.. and you took p1ss out of me for playing badminton hahaha

dont forget your robinsons squash lol


----------



## Sweat

If it's Table Tennis all is forgiven as everyone knows that is the sport of choice for true Alpha Males!!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Lol sorry its actual tennis I'm afraid. Good bit of cardio though so all counts 

Back and bis getting brutalised tomorrow, can't wait!


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> fcukin tennis pmsl.. and you took p1ss out of me for playing badminton hahaha
> 
> dont forget your robinsons squash lol


Badminton is a whole world gayer than tennis mate, fact


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Badminton is a whole world gayer than tennis mate, fact


get fcuked you gunger fcukin ponsy look at me i think im posh tennis playing cnut lol


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> look at me i think im posh tennis playing cnut lol


Erm... He is posh and a cnut lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> get fcuked you gunger fcukin ponsy look at me i think im posh tennis playing cnut lol





R0BR0ID said:


> Erm... He is posh and a cnut lol


Lol look its not my fvcking tennis court! Benders


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol look its not my fvcking tennis court! Benders


you round at your mates house that cnut henman lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> you round at your mates house that cnut henman lol


Haha might be


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Haha might be


Fred Perry resurrected ........? Lol


----------



## flinty90

R0BR0ID said:


> Fred Perry resurrected ........? Lol


fcukin fred flintstone lol !!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Back and bis from this morning

Trap bar deads

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Chins

[email protected] wide grip

[email protected] close grip

[email protected]+20kg

[email protected]+20kg

[email protected]+30kg

[email protected]+10kg

DB rows

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Ez bar curls with fat grips

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] no fat grips

Seated machine pull downs

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Superset cable curls

[email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

Superset reverse grip cable curls

[email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

DB hammer curls

[email protected], [email protected]


----------



## TELBOR

Nice session mate!

Now eat and say hello to Tim for me


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BR0ID said:


> Nice session mate!
> 
> Now eat and say hello to Tim for me


Haha cheers, just about to have some beef and rice and then beat him at tennis again


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Haha cheers, just about to have some beef and rice and then beat him at tennis again


Beef on a day like today, chicken or fish lol

His own shadow could beat him lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BR0ID said:


> Beef on a day like today, chicken or fish lol
> 
> His own shadow could beat him lol


Just had wifes leftover chicken salad lol

Beef in an hour or so 

House sitting at the moment so not got my usual supplies with me.

Do have a pool and tennis court though, did I mention that??


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Just had wifes leftover chicken salad lol
> 
> Beef in an hour or so
> 
> House sitting at the moment so not got my usual supplies with me.
> 
> Do have a pool and tennis court though, did I mention that??


House sitting for Tim :lol:

No weights in this crib ???!!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BR0ID said:


> House sitting for Tim :lol:
> 
> No weights in this crib ???!!!


Haha not quite. No gym but its not far away. Done mine for the day anyway. Tennis later and some ginger style sun bathing, staying in the shade


----------



## flinty90

have some reps you ginger tom tennis playing henman loving cnut lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> have some reps you ginger tom tennis playing henman loving cnut lol


Pmsl thanks big fella will hit you back when I'm not on my phone x


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Pmsl thanks big fella will hit you back when I'm not on my phone x


yeah yeah !! :whistling:


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> yeah yeah !! :whistling:


Cnut, I repped you recently


----------



## Ginger Ben

Least I'm not as tight as fat stan is with them..... :whistling:


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Least I'm not as tight as fat stan is with them..... :whistling:


thats cos he is in a bid to get to the top .... he never likes or reps cos he is a cnut, i will be negging him back down the page very soon X


----------



## flinty90

Some cnut keeps repping Ewen fcuk knows why its not for his c0ck pic is it in adult section ?? lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

Food thus far today

3 scoop shake with 1 scoop oats and 300ml ss milk

3 fried eggs and 2 grilled bacon

3 scoop whey shake with banana and one scoop oats

Small bit of chicken salad

275g beef mince with half an onion, garlic, half a tin of chopped toms and 125g mushroom rice. Oh and a tablespoon of quark on top


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> Some cnut keeps repping Ewen fcuk knows why its not for his c0ck pic is it in adult section ?? lol


Pmsl!

Him and his man hood, full of synthol anyway


----------



## Ginger Ben

Ginger Ben said:


> Food thus far today
> 
> 3 scoop shake with 1 scoop oats and 300ml ss milk
> 
> 3 fried eggs and 2 grilled bacon
> 
> 3 scoop whey shake with banana and one scoop oats
> 
> Small bit of chicken salad
> 
> 275g beef mince with half an onion, garlic, half a tin of chopped toms and 125g mushroom rice. Oh and a tablespoon of quark on top


Add to that 2 plain chocolate digestives


----------



## biglbs

Lookin at you avi,good work there and reps done


----------



## Fatstuff

flinty90 said:


> thats cos he is in a bid to get to the top .... he never likes or reps cos he is a cnut, i will be negging him back down the page very soon X


Lol it's because I use tapatalk 90% of the time u bunch of bitches!


----------



## Ginger Ben

biglbs said:


> Lookin at you avi,good work there and reps done


Cheers lobes, thanks for popping in fella. How's tricks?


----------



## biglbs

Ginger Ben said:


> Cheers lobes, thanks for popping in fella. How's tricks?


All good mate,feeling massed up,going to start cardio as main training target tomorrow first time in 48yrs!!!!


----------



## Sweat

biglbs said:


> All good mate,feeling massed up,going to start cardio as main training target tomorrow first time in 48yrs!!!!


LOL, sound similar to be mate! This cardio is business is Witchcraft I am sure, everyone that does it should be burnt at the stakes!


----------



## biglbs

Sweat said:


> LOL, sound similar to be mate! This cardio is business is Witchcraft I am sure, everyone that does it should be burnt at the stakes!


Yes mate,but i realy need to think that way for a while,it works


----------



## Ginger Ben

biglbs said:


> All good mate,feeling massed up,going to start cardio as main training target tomorrow first time in 48yrs!!!!


Good stuff mate, its a pain but its good for you and yeah, it does work.


----------



## Ginger Ben

So rest day today. Played a bit of tennis this morning and will probably do the same later this afternoon. At the dentist currently for the first time in 9 years!! Yay!

Shoulders and traps tomorrow, legs Friday, chest and tris Sunday is the plan.

Going to try one day on one off for a while and see how it goes. Hate days off unless I feel I need them but want to try and take a few more and see if less really is more!


----------



## Richie186

Ginger Ben said:


> So rest day today. Played a bit of tennis this morning and will probably do the same later this afternoon. At the dentist currently for the first time in 9 years!! Yay!
> 
> Shoulders and traps tomorrow, legs Friday, chest and tris Sunday is the plan.
> 
> Going to try one day on one off for a while and see how it goes. Hate days off unless I feel I need them but want to try and take a few more and see if less really is more!


Dentists are officially on my sh1t list mate. I'm sure the one I've just seen had been on the novacane.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Richie186 said:


> Dentists are officially on my sh1t list mate. I'm sure the one I've just seen had been on the novacane.


Lol mine was good. Two very small fillings which after 9 years isnt too bad!

She jabbed me though and now the side of my face is numb. On the plus side it means I can flare only one nostril which is a good trick..... 

Lunch

275g minced beef

125g rice

Various veg etc to make it nice


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol mine was good. Two very small fillings which after 9 years isnt too bad!
> 
> She jabbed me though and now the side of my face is numb. On the plus side it means I can flare only one nostril which is a good trick.....
> 
> Lunch
> 
> 275g minced beef
> 
> 125g rice
> 
> Various veg etc to make it nice


Lol! That's a nice trick...I think 

I frickin' hate the dentist, never been bothered. Then a woman butchered me  Cowbag!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Shoulders and traps

Mil press

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] pb!

[email protected]

[email protected]

7+1push @ 65

Superset face pulls

[email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

Superset single arm upright rows

[email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

Lat raises

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] drop set to [email protected]

All with 2 second negatives

Reverse cable flys

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] drop set to [email protected]

Trap bar shrugs

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Seated shoulder press machine

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] drop set to [email protected] drop to [email protected] drop to [email protected]

Done!

Chuffes with pb. Really loving mil press at the moment. Got 100 in my sights for some time in the next few months. That would be great.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Shoulders and traps
> 
> Mil press
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected] pb!
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> 7+1push @ 65
> 
> Superset face pulls
> 
> [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]
> 
> Superset single arm upright rows
> 
> [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]
> 
> Lat raises
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected] drop set to [email protected]
> 
> All with 2 second negatives
> 
> Reverse cable flys
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected] drop set to [email protected]
> 
> Trap bar shrugs
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Seated shoulder press machine
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected] drop set to [email protected] drop to [email protected] drop to [email protected]
> 
> Done!
> 
> Chuffes with pb. Really loving mil press at the moment. Got 100 in my sights for some time in the next few months. That would be great.


Nice work on the PB mate!! Looks like an awesome session too.

100..... Easy mate


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BR0ID said:


> Nice work on the PB mate!! Looks like an awesome session too.
> 
> 100..... Easy mate


Cheers mate, really enjoyed it today.

Pleased the strength is.still there, hoping that means pct is going well.


----------



## luther1

Im 10 months in with £4500 worth of braces,my dentist loves me. Full train tracks


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Cheers mate, really enjoyed it today.
> 
> Pleased the strength is.still there, hoping that means pct is going well.


Really good to see mate!! Carry on like this and when you hit that dbol (and winny  ) cycle you'll be a monster


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> Im 10 months in with £4500 worth of braces,my dentist loves me. Full train tracks


Should of brushed your teeth ya tramp


----------



## Mr_Morocco

What PCT you doing Ben?

And hi robroid


----------



## Richie186

Ginger Ben said:


> Shoulders and traps
> 
> Mil press
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected] pb!
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> 7+1push @ 65
> 
> Superset face pulls
> 
> [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]
> 
> Superset single arm upright rows
> 
> [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]
> 
> Lat raises
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected] drop set to [email protected]
> 
> All with 2 second negatives
> 
> Reverse cable flys
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected] drop set to [email protected]
> 
> Trap bar shrugs
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Seated shoulder press machine
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected] drop set to [email protected] drop to [email protected] drop to [email protected]
> 
> Done!
> 
> Chuffes with pb. Really loving mil press at the moment. Got 100 in my sights for some time in the next few months. That would be great.


Nice one on the pb mate. You mentioned second negatives, what is this?


----------



## TELBOR

Mr_Morocco said:


> What PCT you doing Ben?
> 
> And hi robroid


Bonjour cous-cous 

You well?


----------



## Mr_Morocco

R0BR0ID said:


> Bonjour cous-cous
> 
> You well?


yes mate, you?

i just started training again thinking to run some kinda rip blend but not sure. im in leicester 7 days a week so we'll have to meet up for a session notts aint too far is it


----------



## TELBOR

Mr_Morocco said:


> yes mate, you?
> 
> i just started training again thinking to run some kinda rip blend but not sure. im in leicester 7 days a week so we'll have to meet up for a session notts aint too far is it


Very well thanks mate 

Haha, same as me then - I've been slacking 

Go for a rip blend with an oral for 6 weeks 

I'm in Leicester as we speak!! Well, just about to do one tbh, I'm a slacker lol

Not too far from Notts at all mate, about 45 mins to my gym, its north Notts lol your south :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Mr_Morocco said:


> What PCT you doing Ben?
> 
> And hi robroid


Hello stranger. I'm doing a power pct based on hacks' thread and speaking to aus.

45 days total

20,000ius of hcg shot 2500 a day eod for 8 shots

100mg clomid split 50am 50pm

1mg adex ed for 30 days

20mg nolva for last 15 days


----------



## Ginger Ben

Richie186 said:


> Nice one on the pb mate. You mentioned second negatives, what is this?


Cheers mate. Just slow controlled negative parts of the exercise for a count of two seconds.

So for lat raises you raise the weight as normal then lower it (the negative) over two seconds.

Burns like fvck!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Really feel I've hit a zone with the training at the moment. Got my rep and set ranges dialled in and enjoying things a lot. Long may it continue!!


----------



## Breda

Are those abs i see or is my eyes deceiving me???


----------



## Richie186

Ginger Ben said:


> Cheers mate. Just slow controlled negative parts of the exercise for a count of two seconds.
> 
> So for lat raises you raise the weight as normal then lower it (the negative) over two seconds.
> 
> Burns like fvck!!


Cheers mate. I'm on the road to henchdom now and plan on using a lot of yours and Flintys workouts as guidelines/targets.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> Are those abs i see or is my eyes deceiving me???


Sure are b1tch ass! How's things buddy, seen your update in uriels ploppy journal. Sounds like you're doing alright.

Got a new job yet?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Richie186 said:


> Cheers mate. I'm on the road to henchdom now and plan on using a lot of yours and Flintys workouts as guidelines/targets.


No worries. Happy to help where I can mate


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


> Sure are b1tch ass! How's things buddy, seen your update in uriels ploppy journal. Sounds like you're doing alright.
> 
> Got a new job yet?


You sprayed them on didnt you ya cnut... lookin good mate you made some progress ffs i feel like im goin backwards at the moment but fcuk it...

I'm survivin man cant complain just doin door work at the minute but thats just about coverin bills so im still loookin for a little something durin the week so i can buy gear and food and get bulkin again


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Really feel I've hit a zone with the training at the moment. Got my rep and set ranges dialled in and enjoying things a lot. Long may it continue!!


Defo nailing mate, hitting PB's after a massive cycle shows your on it big time!!


----------



## Breda

R0BR0ID said:


> Defo nailing mate, hitting PB's after a massive cycle shows your on it big time!!


Shows the cnut was slackin on cycle or he's just a bitch and test does nothing for him... maybe he needs to run PCT cycles and PCT on test


----------



## TELBOR

Breda said:


> Shows the cnut was slackin on cycle or he's just a bitch and test does nothing for him... maybe he needs to run PCT cycles and PCT on test


I agree, Ben you was slacking lol


----------



## Fatstuff

Ben, u r my idol - there ive said it phew glad i got that off my chest


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> Shows the cnut was slackin on cycle or he's just a bitch and test does nothing for him... maybe he needs to run PCT cycles and PCT on test


Lol maybe that's it, perhaps super levels of estrogen are the key the pros don't want anybody to know?!?!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> Ben, u r my idol - there ive said it phew glad i got that off my chest


I know stan, I know


----------



## Breda

Fatstuff said:


> Ben, u r my idol - there ive said it phew glad i got that off my chest


batty man


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> I know stan, I know


I think stan is a ginger


----------



## Fatstuff

im not ginger, im the next level down - dirty blonde but could possible produce the most glorious ginger beard if it got long enough:lol:


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol maybe that's it, perhaps super levels of estrogen are the key the pros don't want anybody to know?!?!


Bens next cycle

HCG 2500iu ew

Nolva 20mg ed

Chlomid 50mg ed

Adex 1mg ed

PCT

1g test pw


----------



## Breda

Fatstuff said:


> im not ginger, im the next level down - dirty blonde but could possible produce the most glorious ginger beard if it got long enough:lol:


My dad has a ginger tash... Anything is possible


----------



## Fatstuff

i think id run a long pct with that one


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Ginger Ben said:


> Hello stranger. I'm doing a power pct based on hacks' thread and speaking to aus.
> 
> 45 days total
> 
> 20,000ius of hcg shot 2500 a day eod for 8 shots
> 
> 100mg clomid split 50am 50pm
> 
> 1mg adex ed for 30 days
> 
> 20mg nolva for last 15 days


I used Clomid 50mg / Arimidex 1mg EOD on cycle and followed aus' pct protocol, no HCG and ive recoverd a treat. Dont have bloods though just going on how i feel


----------



## Fatstuff

Breda said:


> My dad has a ginger tash... Anything is possible


i knew u had ginger genes, that explains the white skin!!


----------



## Breda

Fatstuff said:


> i think id run a long pct with that one


4 week cycle 12 week pct?


----------



## Breda

Fatstuff said:


> i knew u had ginger genes, that explains the white skin!!


pr**k


----------



## TELBOR

Fatstuff said:


> im not ginger, im the next level down - dirty blonde but could possible produce the most glorious ginger beard if it got long enough:lol:


So you are a ginger 

Ben is a red head, you are a ginger


----------



## Fatstuff

R0BR0ID said:


> So you are a ginger
> 
> Ben is a red head, you are a ginger


Dunno - never grew the beard long enough, hairs not ginger but beard might be, my bros is!!


----------



## Breda

R0BR0ID said:


> So you are a ginger
> 
> Ben is a red head, you are a ginger


Thought ben was strawberry blonde... that means the stench of p!ss has been stan this whole time


----------



## TELBOR

Breda said:


> Thought ben was strawberry blonde... that means the stench of p!ss has been stan this whole time


Yep, its ginger chin that smells 

Tbh I get a ginger beard!! Even have a mate who has jet black hair and his crops up ginger lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

Pmsl you can't hold back the gingetics chaps, they infiltrate every corner of the human race but only reveal themselves in full to those that can harness the power


----------



## Fatstuff

so after everything thats gone on in this thread, bens ginger, im ginger, bredas ginger and robs ginger - no wonder it fcukin stinks in here!


----------



## Breda

Fatstuff said:


> so after everything thats gone on in this thread, bens ginger, im ginger, bredas ginger and robs ginger - no wonder it fcukin stinks in here!


breda has ginger genes but hasnt been able to harness the power as yet


----------



## Fatstuff

Breda said:


> breda has ginger genes but hasnt been able to harness the power as yet


x2

teach us old wise and orange headed one!


----------



## TELBOR

Fatstuff said:


> x2
> 
> teach us old wise and orange headed one!


He can't!!

Only gingers, blacks and downs people are born strong


----------



## Breda

R0BR0ID said:


> He can't!!
> 
> Only gingers, blacks and downs people are born strong


Why is fatstuff weak as p!ss then he's 2.5 out of 3


----------



## TELBOR

Breda said:


> Why is fatstuff weak as p!ss then he's 2.5 out of 3


Pmsl!

Out those 3 I'd guarantee he is 1 off them with that HUGE chin of his


----------



## Breda

R0BR0ID said:


> Pmsl!
> 
> Out those 3 I'd guarantee he is 1 off them with that HUGE chin of his


he does have a downs chin doesnt he lol

Right im off to train legs catch up with you cnuts later


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> he does have a downs chin doesnt he lol
> 
> Right im off to Dixie chicken catch up with you cnuts later


Laters bro, enjoy


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


> Laters bro, enjoy


i am actually goin there after i train lol

8 wings and chips £3.25... bargain!!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> i am actually goin there after i train lol
> 
> 8 wings and chips £3.25... bargain!!!


Pmsl


----------



## Fatstuff

I come back to this thread to find myself completely abused :cursing:

REPS to all involved


----------



## Fatstuff

Breda said:


> i am actually goin there after i train lol
> 
> 8 wings and chips £3.25... bargain!!!


There opening a dixy chicken inbetween my work and home not far from the gym!! could get messy, dixy is amazing!!!


----------



## TELBOR

Fatstuff said:


> There opening a dixy chicken inbetween my work and home not far from the gym!! could get messy, dixy is amazing!!!


Never heard of the place?!

What is it... Like a KFC knock off or something??


----------



## Fatstuff

R0BR0ID said:


> Never heard of the place?!
> 
> What is it... Like a KFC knock off or something??


yep lol, i tried one for the first time a few months back and it was as good as the colonels but cheaper, they did a chicken fillet burger thingy with 2 cripy strips on and a hash brown, was quite filling lol


----------



## TELBOR

Fatstuff said:


> yep lol, i tried one for the first time a few months back and it was as good as the colonels but cheaper, they did a chicken fillet burger thingy with 2 cripy strips on and a hash brown, was quite filling lol


Sounds good!

None round here though, bet you've got an app for 'em haven't you lol


----------



## Fatstuff

R0BR0ID said:


> Sounds good!
> 
> None round here though, bet you've got an app for 'em haven't you lol


haha i dont think they are that advanced yet lol


----------



## TELBOR

Fatstuff said:


> haha i dont think they are that advanced yet lol


Lol, but I bet you've just searched for it


----------



## Fatstuff

R0BR0ID said:


> Lol, but I bet you've just searched for it


not yet, maybe when the one by us opens up


----------



## TELBOR

Fcking Mac pm'ing me his prices.

Little bawbag 

I've a good mind to get the runt band :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BR0ID said:


> Fcking Mac pm'ing me his prices.
> 
> Little bawbag
> 
> I've a good mind to get the runt band :lol:


LOL prices for what, blowies??


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> LOL prices for what, blowies??


Blowies are cheaper :lol:


----------



## Breda

Fatstuff said:


> There opening a dixy chicken inbetween my work and home not far from the gym!! could get messy, dixy is amazing!!!


bro it rivals the colonel on taste and murks him on price i am dixy a convert... You will convert too

7 big ass wings £2 SNM


----------



## Breda

R0BR0ID said:


> Fcking Mac pm'ing me his prices.
> 
> Little bawbag
> 
> I've a good mind to get the runt band :lol:


He text me a little while ago the cnut


----------



## TELBOR

Breda said:


> He text me a little while ago the cnut


He's a joker! Bless


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning ukm. Breakfast was 3 scoop shake with water and a chocolate digestive.....

Out for lunch today so saving myself for some chips!! 

Rest day today, got loads to do though so toodles for now


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Morning ukm. Breakfast was 3 scoop shake with water and a chocolate digestive.....
> 
> Out for lunch today so saving myself for some chips!!
> 
> Rest day today, got loads to do though so toodles for now


Biscuits and chips, LEGEND!


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BR0ID said:


> Biscuits and chips, LEGEND!


LOL, failed on the chips. Had a chicken and lentil salad thing from marks. 

Chicken fajitas for dinner though oh and I have had a large (and I'm talking fvcking visable from space) chunk of fruit cake 

No It's not a cheat day, this is just how I roll sometimes, I just can't be assed with it all!


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> LOL, failed on the chips. Had a chicken and lentil salad thing from marks.
> 
> Chicken fajitas for dinner though oh and I have had a large (and I'm talking fvcking visable from space) chunk of fruit cake
> 
> No It's not a cheat day, this is just how I roll sometimes, I just can't be assed with it all!


That's how I roll too much of the time nowadays lol!

Did a new chest session earlier young man 

Going to do some cardio for an hour at 7.30 lol


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


> LOL, failed on the chips. Had a chicken and lentil salad thing from marks.
> 
> Chicken fajitas for dinner though oh and I have had a large (and I'm talking fvcking visable from space) chunk of fruit cake D
> 
> No It's not a cheat day, this is just how I roll sometimes, I just can't be assed with it all!


fcukin chicken and lentils... you disgust me Ben but you can thank thank your chunk of fruit cake for you still bein in my good books because i like the way you roll


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BR0ID said:


> That's how I roll too much of the time nowadays lol!
> 
> Did a new chest session earlier young man
> 
> Going to do some cardio for an hour at 7.30 lol


Seen it mate, looks good!



Breda said:


> fcukin chicken and lentils... you disgust me Ben but you can thank thank your chunk of fruit cake for you still bein in my good books because i like the way you roll


I know, I felt like a right bummer buying it but had to be done. I bought some extra strong mints too to man it up!


----------



## Richie186

Ginger Ben said:


> LOL, failed on the chips. Had a chicken and lentil salad thing from marks.
> 
> Chicken fajitas for dinner though oh and I have had a large (and I'm talking fvcking visable from space) chunk of fruit cake
> 
> No It's not a cheat day, this is just how I roll sometimes, I just can't be assed with it all!


I class fruit cake as one of my 5 a day due to fruit content. Same applies to lemon drizzle cake, carrot cake and Jaffa cakes (orange contents) :thumb:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Richie186 said:


> I class fruit cake as one of my 5 a day due to fruit content. Same applies to lemon drizzle cake, carrot cake and Jaffa cakes (orange contents) :thumb:


Totally agree!

Something about the heat just making me crave sweet carby things, don't know what it is, as don't normally.


----------



## Fatstuff

Breda said:


> bro it rivals the colonel on taste and murks him on price i am dixy a convert... You will convert too
> 
> 7 big ass wings £2 SNM


I whole heartedly agree!! Lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> I whole heartedly agree!! Lol


Need to find me one of these joints.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Need to find me one of these joints.


X2!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Wheels today

Leg press

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Ham curls - each leg

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Leg extension

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] drop set to [email protected]

Lowered weight a bit on these and did slower with better Rom.

Seated calf raises

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Good session today, knees feeling a bit tight though so will have a deload week on legs next week and see how it feels.


----------



## TELBOR

Nice session mate, I'll aim to do legs later


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BR0ID said:


> Nice session mate, I'll aim to do legs later


Cheers, enjoyed it today.

Might try a few variations next week. Higher reps on press and perhaps single leg extensions, sldl for hams and maybe, just maybe lunges........urgh, vomit......


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Cheers, enjoyed it today.
> 
> Might try a few variations next week. Higher reps on press and perhaps single leg extensions, sldl for hams and maybe, just maybe lunges........urgh, vomit......


Hate lunges!! Lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning all.

Feeling good today which is a result! Last week or so been feeling a bit down and emotional. Wondered if it was pct giving me grief or a combination of that and a few other things on my mind about family and stuff.

Anywho all seems well today and really looking forward to some.Olympic tv watching and training the fvck out of my chest and tris tomorrow.

Reps at 130 on decline bar is my goal for tomorrow.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Morning all.
> 
> Feeling good today which is a result! Last week or so been feeling a bit down and emotional. Wondered if it was pct giving me grief or a combination of that and a few other things on my mind about family and stuff.
> 
> Anywho all seems well today and really looking forward to some.Olympic tv watching and training the fvck out of my chest and tris tomorrow.
> 
> Reps at 130 on decline bar is my goal for tomorrow.


Aww mate, hope it doesn't return!

Damn hormones!!

Good goal for tomorrow mate, that'll be good work


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BR0ID said:


> Aww mate, hope it doesn't return!
> 
> Damn hormones!!
> 
> Good goal for tomorrow mate, that'll be good work


One of those things I guess, was expecting some sides so its alright.

Yeah, its a stretch as not tried 130 before I don't think so looking forward to it.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> One of those things I guess, was expecting some sides so its alright.
> 
> Yeah, its a stretch as not tried 130 before I don't think so looking forward to it.


Well if you die tomorrow, at least you'll die happy.... With a oly bar across your throat 

Oh, I did deads today, whoop whoop!! Lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BR0ID said:


> Well if you die tomorrow, at least you'll die happy.... With a oly bar across your throat
> 
> Oh, I did deads today, whoop whoop!! Lol


LOL got a spotter lined up! Yeah i saw, good work.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> LOL got a spotter lined up! Yeah i saw, good work.


Good job then! Lol

Thanks mate, back loves me now


----------



## Ginger Ben

Yeah i bet, lol great feeling though. Been playing tennis a lot today with leg doms from yesterday, think I'm going to suffer tomorrow with quads that just don't want to know!

Plan tomorrow is

Heavy decline bar 3x5 or thereabouts

Heavy dips

75% max DB pressing, bit more volume

Cable skulls Superset with feet raised push ups

Pec Dec for stretch and pump at end


----------



## Ginger Ben

It's on like Donkey Kong this morning. Buzzing to hit chest and tris hard.

Feeling good again today. Still reasonably lean even though I've not eaten brilliantly this week. Back to normal from tomorrow though as will be back home and back in control!


----------



## flinty90

hey mate be careful.. but i hope you get the reps out..

managed 130 x 8 other day quite easily

also had the 55 dbs up for an easy 10 .. 60's this week woop woop ...

keep up the good work bro .X


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> hey mate be careful.. but i hope you get the reps out..
> 
> managed 130 x 8 other day quite easily
> 
> also had the 55 dbs up for an easy 10 .. 60's this week woop woop ...
> 
> keep up the good work bro .X


Cheers Flinty, I'm pleased to report it all went rather well.

Nice one on the 55's, 60's will be immense, you'll definitely get them going for reps.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Chest and Tri's

Decline BB Bench -

[email protected]

[email protected] - big PB never got 130 up at all before now

[email protected] - 10 second rest pause technique between sets

[email protected]

[email protected]

Dips

[email protected]+25

[email protected]+40

[email protected]+35

[email protected]+25

Inc DB Bench

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Cable Skulls

20[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Cable Flys

[email protected]

[email protected]

then giant drop set from 20 each side to 10 each side repping out at each weight then dropping the pin and going again, pumped and burnt out after this!

Have refueled with 75g whey and 60g instant oats 

Happy!


----------



## flinty90

good session matey , pulling some good weight too bro well done on the PB X


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> good session matey , pulling some good weight too bro well done on the PB X


X2!

Good work mate, still retaining strength and you'll be all over your diet this week being back home!!

Bravo young man


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> good session matey , pulling some good weight too bro well done on the PB X





R0BR0ID said:


> X2!
> 
> Good work mate, still retaining strength and you'll be all over your diet this week being back home!!
> 
> Bravo young man


Cheers guys, appreciate the support. Rally happy with today.

Had a half roast chicken with trimmings for lunch


----------



## Ginger Ben

Ham and cheese omlette with morrocan couscous an odd combo but a workable one.....


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Ham and cheese omlette with morrocan couscous an odd combo but a workable one.....


I'd do that combo lol

Could eat cous cous with anything!!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Just had a bbq pork wrap with salad at gatwick airport. This is how I roll people lol

Sadly we are picking people up, not going away


----------



## Fatstuff

Fatty lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> Fatty lol


Oi!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Back and bis are getiting nailed today


----------



## flinty90

Do it bro , get 160 up on t bars lol.. x


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> Do it bro , get 160 up on t bars lol.. x


Fvck that, I don't think ours would even fit 160kg on the bar!


----------



## TELBOR

Enjoy back and bi's


----------



## Ginger Ben

Well annoyingly (and its my own fault) I had a fairly lackluster start to this session and deads were very average. Blame it on being tired and not doing enough warm up reps before attacking the main stuff. Lesson learnt.

Trap bar deads

Warm up

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] failed on 3rd which fvcked me off

[email protected]

[email protected]

Chins

[email protected]+25kg

[email protected]+25kg

[email protected]+25kg

[email protected]+15kg

DB rows

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Pb on these somehow!!

Seated machine pull down wide grip

[email protected] , [email protected], [email protected] all done as a drop set with rest pause reps

Seated row machine

[email protected], [email protected], [email protected] again all done as a big drop set

Session was good from chins onwards, just a bit narked about the deads but these things happen.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Well annoyingly (and its my own fault) I had a fairly lackluster start to this session and deads were very average. Blame it on being tired and not doing enough warm up reps before attacking the main stuff. Lesson learnt.
> 
> Trap bar deads
> 
> Warm up
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected] failed on 3rd which fvcked me off
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Chins
> 
> [email protected]+25kg
> 
> [email protected]+25kg
> 
> [email protected]+25kg
> 
> [email protected]+15kg
> 
> DB rows
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Pb on these somehow!!
> 
> Seated machine pull down wide grip
> 
> [email protected] , [email protected], [email protected] all done as a drop set with rest pause reps
> 
> Seated row machine
> 
> [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] again all done as a big drop set
> 
> Session was good from chins onwards, just a bit narked about the deads but these things happen.


Still shifted some weight mate!!

I need a trap bar in my gaff, love em 

So next time round.... Warm up on chins and wide grip before deads??


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BR0ID said:


> Still shifted some weight mate!!
> 
> I need a trap bar in my gaff, love em
> 
> So next time round.... Warm up on chins and wide grip before deads??


Cheers mate, yeah wasn't a right off by any means just first time in a while I've not felt in the zone and just annoyed me really.

Yeah think that's the plan, chins first then do a better build up to the 200 on deads than I did today


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Cheers mate, yeah wasn't a right off by any means just first time in a while I've not felt in the zone and just annoyed me really.
> 
> Yeah think that's the plan, chins first then do a better build up to the 200 on deads than I did today


I'll be doing squats for the first time since Jan pmsl!

Don't think I'll be doing what I used to lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BR0ID said:


> I'll be doing squats for the first time since Jan pmsl!
> 
> Don't think I'll be doing what I used to lol


Still be more than I squat!


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Still be more than I squat!


Lol, I'll be happy with any triple figure


----------



## Ginger Ben

Made some protein bars today to help my steady bulk.

323 cals each, dark chocolate coated, peanut butter bars with mixed seeds added. They rock.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Made some protein bars today to help my steady bulk.
> 
> 323 cals each, dark chocolate coated, peanut butter bars with mixed seeds added. They rock.


OMG! Gimme, Gimme, Gimme!!

How and how please  lol x


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BR0ID said:


> OMG! Gimme, Gimme, Gimme!!
> 
> How and how please  lol x


Lol check out www.proteinpow.com

They have loads of great recipes on there, including these


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol check out www.proteinpow.com
> 
> They have loads of great recipes on there, including these


I shall do just that!

Bet they don't last 24 hours :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BR0ID said:


> I shall do just that!
> 
> Bet they don't last 24 hours :lol:


They are only 16g protein based on the recipe given. Ill make them again when these have gone (tomorrow haha) and take out some oats and add more protein.

Fvcking lovely though!


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> They are only 16g protein based on the recipe given. Ill make them again when these have gone (tomorrow haha) and take out some oats and add more protein.
> 
> Fvcking lovely though!


They do look amazing lol!!

How does Mrs. Ben feel coming home knowing her Alpha male viking has been baking


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BR0ID said:


> They do look amazing lol!!
> 
> How does Mrs. Ben feel coming home knowing her Alpha male viking has been baking


Haha I'm the cook generally so she's used to seeing me in an apron


----------



## Ginger Ben

Back on it today food wise.

Pre wo stims cocktail!

Pwo shake - 75g gold standard Whey, 60g MP powdered oats, 200ml SS milk

4 large eggs scrambled on 1 slice burgen toast

225g chicken with 125g cooked weight rice

225g chicken with 125g cooked weight rice

Homemade protein bar and a plum

Next up is two fat pork fillet fajitas in wraps with quark and a bit of cheese

75g shake pre bed with pb

Not sure of cals but is around 3500 by my estimates.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Make that 3 fajitas.....


----------



## Dyls13

Ginger Ben said:


> Made some protein bars today to help my steady bulk.
> 
> 323 cals each, dark chocolate coated, peanut butter bars with mixed seeds added. They rock.


Any reason there's an eyeball in the pot in front?  Look good tho mate, nicely done!


----------



## George-Bean

apron picture or no reps for the bars lol


----------



## TELBOR

Have a good day Delia


----------



## Ginger Ben

George-Bean said:


> apron picture or no reps for the bars lol


I'll see what I can do!



R0BR0ID said:


> Have a good day Delia


You too mate, hope M1 behaves itself


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> You too mate, hope M1 behaves itself


It was behaving itself..... Just got sh1tty 35 miles away lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

Thrashed biceps this morning as feel they are lagging behind my tris.

Ez bar curls - weight not including bar

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Superset seated DB hammers

[email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

Superset ez bar curls

[email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

Lying cable curls

[email protected], [email protected]

DB concentration curls

[email protected] drop set to [email protected] X2 sets

Floor wipers

15, 12, 17 straight leg raises, 10+10 flick flacks all with 60kg bar

Ab crunch machine

[email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

Cardio - 10 mins at 10kph at 1.5% incline


----------



## Ginger Ben

Dyls13 said:


> Any reason there's an eyeball in the pot in front?  Look good tho mate, nicely done!


Yeah its for when I'm brewing up homemade pre work outs! Haha


----------



## Dyls13

Ginger Ben said:


> Yeah its for when I'm brewing up homemade pre work outs! Haha


Is that an eye of a tiger then? Haha! Oh dear, yes I'll leave!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Food today

Power shake - 75g Whey, 80g oats, 200ml milk, 30g natty pb, 300ml water

4 eggs on 1 burgen toast

200g chicken with 125g rice

200g chicken with 125g rice

400g chicken with 1 normal wrap, peppers and quark

Snacked on about half a protein bar as and when i fancied it

Shake before bed to come

Not looking great for fruit and veg is it?!?! Lol might have to swap rice for sweet spud for a meal and add some fruit to shake. Banana in place of scoop of oats should do it.


----------



## George-Bean

Does look like an eyeball lol.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Boulders ready!

Oh and guns are minging from yesterday


----------



## Richie186

Ginger Ben said:


> Boulders ready!
> 
> Oh and guns are minging from yesterday


Got shoulders later so I'll look forward to seeing your workout.

Got my first dose of pip today, quite enjoying it tbh! Lol.


----------



## flinty90

shoulders and chest for me today

it will be

low incline chest press BB

pec deck

decline DB press

rear delt flyes

side late raisies

isolateral DB shoulder press

shrugs

job done

all done on a 3 set 15,12,10 rep system and pyramiding weight up X

have a good session guys


----------



## TELBOR

Morning Red!

Have a good session


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning all. Hope you all have a good one.

Good session today

Mil press

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] pb

[email protected]

[email protected]

Superset lat raises

[email protected], [email protected], [email protected] drop set [email protected]

Superset front raises

[email protected], [email protected], [email protected] drop set [email protected]

Oly bar shrugs

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] drop [email protected] drop [email protected] drop [email protected] drop [email protected]

Superset face pulls

[email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

Superset single arm upright row

[email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

Reverse cable flys

[email protected] drop [email protected] drop [email protected] drop [email protected]

Pumped and knackered!


----------



## TELBOR

Nice work, nice PB too!


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BR0ID said:


> Nice work, nice PB too!


Cheers mate, had 4 reps in me but on the 3rd I let the bar drift forwards a bit and i couldnt rescue it. Will have 5 next week


----------



## luther1

Hows your weight and bf sincecoming off your blast ben?


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> Hows your weight and bf sincecoming off your blast ben?


I've lost a pound and maintained what leanness I had. Strength has continued to go up as I've adapted my training to try and maximise my gains.

This week I've started to consciously increase my cals as i want to start a slow steady bulk. Aiming for 3200-3500 a day for now and seeing how it goes.

How's things with you bud?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Weatherspoons mixed grill for lunch, great bulking macros!

1460 cals

90g protein

74g carbs

89g fat

Winners lunch!


----------



## Fatstuff

U on the fatstuff diet lol


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> I've lost a pound and maintained what leanness I had. Strength has continued to go up as I've adapted my training to try and maximise my gains.
> 
> This week I've started to consciously increase my cals as i want to start a slow steady bulk. Aiming for 3200-3500 a day for now and seeing how it goes.
> 
> How's things with you bud?


Ok thanks mate,but could be happier with gains. Going to come off at the end of the month and on my next cycle do what milky has done and get some pro help. I feel I'm waisting time by maybe not running the best cycle and possibly the best diet to suit my gains. Something simple may save me months of doing what I'm doing. Pscarb on the payroll may give me the 16st @10% bf I desire. Maybe I should be happier with a 3st gain in one year,but I ain't!


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> Ok thanks mate,but could be happier with gains. Going to come off at the end of the month and on my next cycle do what milky has done and get some pro help. I feel I'm waisting time by maybe not running the best cycle and possibly the best diet to suit my gains. Something simple may save me months of doing what I'm doing. Pscarb on the payroll may give me the 16st @10% bf I desire. Maybe I should be happier with a 3st gain in one year,but I ain't!


16st 10% BF would be great!! But what would you want after that??

That's what does my head in lol

Getting help is a good idea, could be one little thing that needs changing and you get where you want to be 

Be good to see an update pic mate, text me one if you want


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> Ok thanks mate,but could be happier with gains. Going to come off at the end of the month and on my next cycle do what milky has done and get some pro help. I feel I'm waisting time by maybe not running the best cycle and possibly the best diet to suit my gains. Something simple may save me months of doing what I'm doing. Pscarb on the payroll may give me the 16st @10% bf I desire. Maybe I should be happier with a 3st gain in one year,but I ain't!


Lol no, just a gentle increase in cals. Been gardening all day today and trained so felt is earnt the big lunch!


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> Ok thanks mate,but could be happier with gains. Going to come off at the end of the month and on my next cycle do what milky has done and get some pro help. I feel I'm waisting time by maybe not running the best cycle and possibly the best diet to suit my gains. Something simple may save me months of doing what I'm doing. Pscarb on the payroll may give me the 16st @10% bf I desire. Maybe I should be happier with a 3st gain in one year,but I ain't!


3 stone gained is great going though however you look at it. Wish I could do that, I'd be fvcking huge! 

Not a bad idea though the pro help. Think I'm a way off that at the moment but I'd certainly consider it in a year or two.


----------



## Fatstuff

He started off 8 stone lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> He started off 8 stone lol


Haha true, he's still smaller than Rob which is why he's got the ar5e


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Haha true, he's still smaller than Rob which is why he's got the ar5e


Oi! Lol.

You pair are just jelly of me and luther


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BR0ID said:


> Oi! Lol.
> 
> You pair are just jelly of me and luther


Yeah I'd so dearly love to be skinny and weak pmsl


----------



## luther1

Btw,you cnuts,the pro help wasn't because I'm going to compete or think I'm fab,I just feel something's missing and maybe I can't see the wood for the trees.15st 4lb last weigh in


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> Btw,you cnuts,the pro help wasn't because I'm going to compete or think I'm fab,I just feel something's missing and maybe I can't see the wood for the trees.15st 4lb last weigh in


We know princess only messing 

You're only a pound behind me now you.cnut, fvck I have got skinny!!!!


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> We know princess only messing
> 
> You're only a pound behind me now you.cnut, fvck I have got skinny!!!!


No jumbo,I've got fat


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> No jumbo,I've got fat


Lol I doubt it


----------



## luther1

Thee chins dont lie


----------



## George-Bean

I cant wait to be lean, its taking so much work and time. Heading forwards but always want more, you feel the same?


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Yeah I'd so dearly love to be skinny and weak pmsl


And I thought you loved me!!

Good day to you!


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BR0ID said:


> And I thought you loved me!!
> 
> Good day to you!


Xxxx


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> Thee chins dont lie


Wasn't that a shakira song?


----------



## Fatstuff

no, that was 'wobbly hips dont lie' eh luth!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Afternoon all, rest day for me today and in Belfast this weekend so won't be training until Monday. Happy with that as hit it hard this week and feel I need a few days off. Will be chomping to do legs Monday though, going for a slight reload on legs this week, will drop weights 25% and up reps accordingly.

Food will be bang on again today

Power shake this morning - usual

Two slices burgen with natty PB

200g chicken with 125g rice

250g pork leg steaks with some veg, maybe some rice

Sausage and veg pasta for dinner

Shake before bed if needed

Using myfitnesspal every day now and really like it. Good way to keep an eye on things throughout the day


----------



## Fatstuff

I use myfitnesspal too mate, it's handy


----------



## Ginger Ben

Foods been spot on today which is good. Off to Belfast for weekend at silly o'clock tomorrow morning so will try and eat sensibly but obviously not going to be as good as at home.

Legs and some cheeky tris on Monday though to burn off the excess.


----------



## George-Bean

There will be much drinking then?


----------



## luther1

George-Bean said:


> There will be much drinking then?


Cnut only drinks ginger beer


----------



## Ginger Ben

There will be some tonight I'm sure


----------



## TELBOR

Have fun mate!

Go easy on the baby chams


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BR0ID said:


> Have fun mate!
> 
> Go easy on the baby chams


3 Guinness down, time for a power nap!


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> 3 Guinness down, time for a power nap!


What a hardcore party animal


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> 3 Guys down, time for a power [email protected]!


Fixed


----------



## Ginger Ben

Benders 

Good night last.night, the Irish throw a good party. Great food too, hog roast and a bbq! It was like they knew I would be hungry! Needless to say I had my fair share and am now off in to Victoria Square in Belfast to get some more scran.

Legs and tris tomorrow morning!


----------



## Ginger Ben

All you can eat Chinese buffet, done 

Back to normal tomorrow and looking forward to it.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Blown away by team GB, bloody amazing.


----------



## George-Bean

You look pale, best have a couple of ginger beers as a top up ;-D Saw one of your tribe win long jump gold last nite. The Gingers are taking over hehehe.


----------



## Richie186

Gingers have won about 10 medals altogether. Team GB unleashed the ginge and look what happened!!!


----------



## Richie186

For fcucks sake. Even assafa Powell, the black Jamaican sprinter has dyed his beard ginger!!!


----------



## flinty90

ginger ben you have more fcukin cheat days than good ones it seems lol !!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> ginger ben you have more fcukin cheat days than good ones it seems lol !!!


Lol diet isn't my best discipline to be honest! Week days I'm good, weekends I'm shocking


----------



## Ginger Ben

George-Bean said:


> You look pale, best have a couple of ginger beers as a top up ;-D Saw one of your tribe win long jump gold last nite. The Gingers are taking over hehehe.





Richie186 said:


> Gingers have won about 10 medals altogether. Team GB unleashed the ginge and look what happened!!!





Richie186 said:


> For fcucks sake. Even assafa Powell, the black Jamaican sprinter has dyed his beard ginger!!!


And you're surprised because.......??


----------



## Richie186

Ginger Ben said:


> And you're surprised because.......??


I just didn't realise your influence was so strong!


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol diet isn't my best discipline to be honest! Week days I'm good, weekends I'm shocking


love how you live your life bro, im not having a go at all mate , life is for living you work hard in week you deserve a weekend at your leisure X


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> love how you live your life bro, im not having a go at all mate , life is for living you work hard in week you deserve a weekend at your leisure X


Thanks mate. Got to be done for me, my hobby has to fit around my life style not the other way around for me to be happy.

I'm always conscious of what I eat at the weekend and I don't go too silly but ultimately as you said, life is for living and that's what we got to do!


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Thanks mate. Got to be done for me, my hobby has to fit around my life style not the other way around for me to be happy.
> 
> I'm always conscious of what I eat at the weekend and I don't go too silly but ultimately as you said, life is for living and that's what we got to do!


Morning!!

I'm the same nowadays 

Just love my food too much lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning squire, saw your journal, lots to think about indeed!

So feeling well rested after a good nighta sleep. Didn't get home from bristol airport until just before midnight whit,h was an hour later than if hoped but weather had delayed a few flights earlier in the day which knocked ours on too.

Legs and some volume tricep work today.

Decides my arms need work as hey have been stuck at around 17.5" for a while now. Plan is to hit them hard on cheat and back day as normal with heavy stuff and then once every other week, hit them a second time with some high volume, high intensity isolation work.

Will take some measurements this morning and see what happpens over next few weeks.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Morning squire, saw your journal, lots to think about indeed!
> 
> So feeling well rested after a good nighta sleep. Didn't get home from bristol airport until just before midnight whit,h was an hour later than if hoped but weather had delayed a few flights earlier in the day which knocked ours on too.
> 
> Legs and some volume tricep work today.
> 
> Decides my arms need work as hey have been stuck at around 17.5" for a while now. Plan is to hit them hard on cheat and back day as normal with heavy stuff and then once every other week, hit them a second time with some high volume, high intensity isolation work.
> 
> Will take some measurements this morning and see what happpens over next few weeks.


Sounds like a plan mate! Mine are stuck at 8" 

Glad you had a good weekend mate, sounded like fun 

I'll be hitting back tomorrow - ROLL ON!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

legs and triceps

Leg press

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Ham curls

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Leg extension

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] drop to [email protected] drop to [email protected]

Tri bar skulls

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Single arm tri extension

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] drop to [email protected]

V bar press down

[email protected] straight in to [email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] drop set to [email protected]

Pleased with today, got more volume on leg press at decent weight which is what I wanted and tris feel totally shot.

Arms measured a rather disappointing 16.5" this morning. That's cold, unflexed straight out of bed. Given I've got a fair bit leaner recently I'm happy enough with that as a starting point for my experiment.


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BR0ID said:


> Sounds like a plan mate! Mine are stuck at 8"
> 
> Glad you had a good weekend mate, sounded like fun
> 
> I'll be hitting back tomorrow - ROLL ON!!


Lol get the test in!!!!! 

Yeah was good mate, cheers. Enjoy back tomorrow! Chest and tris again for me on Wednesday, hopefully they will have recovered enough. Might do back and bis instead actually and do chest Friday??


----------



## Dyls13

Ginger Ben said:


> legs and triceps
> 
> Leg press
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Ham curls
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Leg extension
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected] drop to [email protected] drop to [email protected]
> 
> Tri bar skulls
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Single arm tri extension
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected] drop to [email protected]
> 
> V bar press down
> 
> [email protected] straight in to [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected] drop set to [email protected]
> 
> Pleased with today, got more volume on leg press at decent weight which is what I wanted and tris feel totally shot.
> 
> Arms measured a rather disappointing 16.5" this morning. That's cold, unflexed straight out of bed. Given I've got a fair bit leaner recently I'm happy enough with that as a starting point for my experiment.


Just checking in to make sure you're not slacking 

Nice work!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Bbq for dinner lamb, prawns and some salad. All good.


----------



## George-Bean

bloody hell, he does eat loads lol.


----------



## TELBOR

Morning Red!

Have a good one


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BR0ID said:


> Morning Red!
> 
> Have a good one


Morning mark, say hi to Robbie for me x



George-Bean said:


> bloody hell, he does eat loads lol.


Got to feed the beast George!


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Morning mark, say hi to Robbie for me x


Robbie has asked if your still a part time fluffer...??


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BR0ID said:


> Robbie has asked if your still a part time fluffer...??


Yea but tell him Jason can fvck off!


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Yea but tell him Jason can fvck off!


Will do :lol:

Jason wants you to ATM him anyway


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BR0ID said:


> Will do :lol:
> 
> Jason wants you to ATM him anyway


He can get his own cash out.....


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> He can get his own cash out.....


Yeah that's what I said ??!!

Anywho... MORNING!!

What's the plan today Benjamin?


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BR0ID said:


> Yeah that's what I said ??!!
> 
> Anywho... MORNING!!
> 
> What's the plan today Benjamin?


Haha morning Matey, just got back from gym. Chest and tris in bits

Decline bench

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Dips

[email protected]+25

[email protected]+35

[email protected]+25

[email protected]+25

Inc dbs

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Cable flys

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Pec Dec giant drop set

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Not quite as strong as last week but I did thrash my tris on monday and wasn't exactly feelig 100% today (tired) so happy overall with it.

Pretty sure if tris had been fresh and so had I then I'd have improved on last weeks session so that's all good!


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Haha morning Matey, just got back from gym. Chest and tris in bits
> 
> Decline bench
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Dips
> 
> [email protected]+25
> 
> [email protected]+35
> 
> [email protected]+25
> 
> [email protected]+25
> 
> Inc dbs
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Cable flys
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Pec Dec giant drop set
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Not quite as strong as last week but I did thrash my tris on monday and wasn't exactly feelig 100% today (tired) so happy overall with it.
> 
> Pretty sure if tris had been fresh and so had I then I'd have improved on last weeks session so that's all good!


Still plenty of weight thrown around mate!!

Nice session


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BR0ID said:


> Still plenty of weight thrown around mate!!
> 
> Nice session


Cheers mate, yeah was good. I'm hoping the extra tris session will mean ill bounce back stronger next week and be able to throw a few more reps in at 130. I'd love to get 10 good ones then I'd be confident of three plates a side at least for a couple.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Oh, weight update for what its worth. 15 stone 5.8 this morning.

Time to eat!!


----------



## Dyls13

Ginger Ben said:


> Oh, weight update for what its worth. 15 stone 5.8 this morning.
> 
> Time to eat!!


Yes exactly...stop abusing your right to feed in the calories


----------



## Ginger Ben

Dyls13 said:


> Yes exactly...stop abusing your right to feed in the calories


Haha good point! Have made up for it today.

Power shake pwo - 3 scoops p, 2 scoops oats, banana

200g chicken with 125g rice and two large eggs

200g chicken with 250g mashed sweet spud mixed with quark and paprika

Got a fat steak and more sweet spud and veg lined up for dinner and a shake with pb before bed.


----------



## Fatstuff

I haven't managed my steak yet benjy, just a protein shot and some energy drinks!! I'm hating this!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> I haven't managed my steak yet benjy, just a protein shot and some energy drinks!! I'm hating this!!


Mate, open up a can of man! Lol its hard isn't it somedays. You've.done.well to stuff 4k cals in clean though its not easy. Maybe something dirty might stimulate you're appetite??


----------



## Ginger Ben

Ginger Ben said:


> Haha good point! Have made up for it today.
> 
> Power shake pwo - 3 scoops p, 2 scoops oats, banana
> 
> 200g chicken with 125g rice and two large eggs
> 
> 200g chicken with 250g mashed sweet spud mixed with quark and paprika
> 
> Got a fat steak and more sweet spud and veg lined up for dinner and a shake with pb before bed.


Slipped a cheeky shake in before dinner.

300ml ss milk

2 scoops and 15g pb


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Slipped a cheeky shake in before dinner.
> 
> 300ml ss milk
> 
> 2 scoops and 15g pb


Fat fcuk!! Lol.

Could of at least gone with water


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BR0ID said:


> Fat fcuk!! Lol.
> 
> Could of at least gone with water


Haha I'm "bulking!"


----------



## Fatstuff

U need that stuff to complete your fat and weak post steroid ways


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> U need that stuff to complete your fat and weak post steroid ways


Lol still hitting pb's biatch. Guess I'm just gifted


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol still hitting pb's biatch. Guess I'm just gifted


Ignore fatstuff he still jelly cos any of the DB's over 10 kg in his gym are still eluding him


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol still hitting pb's biatch. Guess I'm just gifted


It's them Viking genes kidda


----------



## flinty90

Fatstuff said:


> It's them Viking genes kidda


Viking jeans, are they like firetrap jeans but less expensive ??


----------



## Fatstuff

Kind of but it makes fat ppl strong


----------



## flinty90

Fatstuff said:


> Kind of but it makes fat ppl strong


Dont fcukin change the colour of their stupid ginger hair though lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

Cvnts, jelly, all of you!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Kaboom biatches


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> Kaboom biatches


I would die if I ate that!


----------



## flinty90

that sweded and turnip is what makes your hair ginger lol.. looks good mate but you skimped on fcukin prawns didnt you lol !!!


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Kaboom biatches


Can't quite make it out on the dog and bone, but are they prawns....??

Is that a southern Surf and Turf lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> I would die if I ate that!


You're meant to be hitting 5k a day you skinny cvnt, get it down you!


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> that sweded and turnip is what makes your hair ginger lol.. looks good mate but you skimped on fcukin prawns didnt you lol !!!


Sweet potato mate, but yeah that's what does it 

Haha yeah I did a bit, cvnts are expensive though


----------



## Ginger Ben

Yes it is, goes with the one I had last night too


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> You're meant to be hitting 5k a day you skinny cvnt, get it down you!


I'm allergic to prawns u tw4t


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> I'm allergic to prawns u tw4t


How the fvck am I meant to know that you cvnt?


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> How the fvck am I meant to know that you cvnt?


U wouldn't that's why I told u I would die haha


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> U wouldn't that's why I told u I would die haha


I see. Good to know for when the ukm meet up finally happens. We won't go to bubba gumps shrimp shack! Pmsl


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> I see. Good to know for when the ukm meet up finally happens. We won't go to bubba gumps shrimp shack! Pmsl


ohhh i cant wait pmsl


----------



## Dyls13

Ginger Ben said:


> Kaboom biatches


I could eat 2 of those right now! Nicely done!


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> ohhh i cant wait pmsl


Oh are you going to be there....?


----------



## George-Bean

now that looks nice!


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Oh are you going to be there....?


yes just to kick some cnuts in the c0ck !!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> yes just to kick some cnuts in the c0ck !!!


Lol fair enough!


----------



## Ginger Ben

3400 cals today

88g fat

272g carbs

359g protein


----------



## Ginger Ben

Pro is prob too high and fat too low. Will try and adjust tomorrow.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning fellow warriors

Cardio, core and conditioning today

30 mins on x trainer 400 cals burnt

Floor wipers traditional - 20, 15

Floor wipers straight leg raises - 15, 15

Floor wiper flick flacks - 40, 40

Kettlebell swings - [email protected], [email protected]

Heavy rope whips - loads of stuff, 10 second blasts, 30 second blasts, single arm, both arms etc

Hyper extensions - 15, [email protected], [email protected]

Plank - 1:48 + 30 secs after reset

Weighted plank - 35 secs with 10kg on back

Really enjoyed that, chuffed we have ropes now and also found a new seated.low cable row so I'm all over that tomorrow. Shame the kettlebells only.go to 16kg as that's not really heavy enough but still works if reps are high enough.


----------



## Mr_Morocco

wtf is a floor wiper pmsl


----------



## Ginger Ben

Mr_Morocco said:


> wtf is a floor wiper pmsl


Lay on your back on the floor holding an oly bar over your chest with a 20 plate on each side as if you were benching.

Then you raise both legs together and touch one plate back to the middle and up to the other plate. That's one rep.

They fvcking smash your core up 

Best to do in a smith or with safety bars for obvious reasons.


----------



## Ginger Ben




----------



## Mr_Morocco

Ginger Ben said:


> Lay on your back on the floor holding an oly bar over your chest with a 20 plate on each side as if you were benching.
> 
> Then you raise both legs together and touch one plate back to the middle and up to the other plate. That's one rep.
> 
> They fvcking smash your core up
> 
> Best to do in a smith or with safety bars for obvious reasons.


Ill give em a go, trying really hard to shape up my stomach area atm for my holidays, im just as excited about doing my next cycle soon as im back though pmsl


----------



## Dyls13

Ginger Ben said:


> Morning fellow warriors
> 
> Cardio, core and conditioning today
> 
> 30 mins on x trainer 400 cals burnt
> 
> Floor wipers traditional - 20, 15
> 
> Floor wipers straight leg raises - 15, 15
> 
> Floor wiper flick flacks - 40, 40
> 
> Kettlebell swings - [email protected], [email protected]
> 
> Heavy rope whips - loads of stuff, 10 second blasts, 30 second blasts, single arm, both arms etc
> 
> Hyper extensions - 15, [email protected], [email protected]
> 
> Plank - 1:48 + 30 secs after reset
> 
> Weighted plank - 35 secs with 10kg on back
> 
> Really enjoyed that, chuffed we have ropes now and also found a new seated.low cable row so I'm all over that tomorrow. Shame the kettlebells only.go to 16kg as that's not really heavy enough but still works if reps are high enough.


Nicely done.

Can't wait to give the ropes a try...need to find something inventive to do with the TRX frame too. Some good equipment there


----------



## Ginger Ben

Mr_Morocco said:


> Ill give em a go, trying really hard to shape up my stomach area atm for my holidays, im just as excited about doing my next cycle soon as im back though pmsl


They work well mate, give it a bash.

What's the next cycle going to be?

Can't wait to get on mine either!


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Ginger Ben said:


> They work well mate, give it a bash.
> 
> What's the next cycle going to be?
> 
> Can't wait to get on mine either!


Probably test/tren and maybe mast with winny or var


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sounds nice!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Dyls13 said:


> Nicely done.
> 
> Can't wait to give the ropes a try...need to find something inventive to do with the TRX frame too. Some good equipment there


Cheers mate. They aren't very heavy that's my only criticism but at the end of a shoulders session it would kill!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Diet bang on today

Power shake pwo

Cinnamon and rasin bagel

Chicken.and.rice

Home made protein bar

Some blueberries

Handfull of almonds

Satsuma

Bbq chicken and jacket sweet potato for dinner

Scoop of Whey with tub of quark around 9pm


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Diet bang on today
> 
> Power shake pwo
> 
> Cinnamon and rasin bagel
> 
> Chicken.and.rice
> 
> Home made protein bar
> 
> Some blueberries
> 
> Handfull of almonds
> 
> Satsuma
> 
> Bbq chicken and jacket sweet potato for dinner
> 
> Scoop of Whey with tub of quark around 9pm


Looks good mate!

I'll be mashing together a curry later so that's me sorted 

Fooked today, so I'm getting in bed at 8 lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BR0ID said:


> Looks good mate!
> 
> I'll be mashing together a curry later so that's me sorted
> 
> Fooked today, so I'm getting in bed at 8 lol


I was going to do curry but its too hot!

Lol fair enough. Back and bis for me tomorrow. Can't wait!


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> I was going to do curry but its too hot!
> 
> Lol fair enough. Back and bis for me tomorrow. Can't wait!


Never too hot for a curry 

Get on the new machine you've spotted and some t-bars


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> Lay on your back on the floor holding an oly bar over your chest with a 20 plate on each side as if you were benching.
> 
> Then you raise both legs together and touch one plate back to the middle and up to the other plate. That's one rep.
> 
> They fvcking smash your core up
> 
> Best to do in a smith or with safety bars for obvious reasons.


dont u feel like a reet queer doing that lol


----------



## TELBOR

Fatstuff said:


> dont u feel like a reet queer doing that lol


He does it naked too


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> dont u feel like a reet queer doing that lol


Lol no I look like a hero seeing as most people in there can't bench 60 and I'm holding it.up like a champ


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning all

Had a dream I was eating doughnuts for breakfast but justified it by chasing it down with a shake???

Anyway Sun is shining, gym is calling and I'm going to win the lottery tonight


----------



## Dyls13

Ginger Ben said:


> Morning all
> 
> Had a dream I was eating doughnuts for breakfast but justified it by chasing it down with a shake???
> 
> Anyway Sun is shining, gym is calling and I'm going to win the lottery tonight


Haha! Let me know if that justification can ever be proved...I'd be all over that breakfast!!!


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Morning all
> 
> Had a dream I was eating doughnuts for breakfast but justified it by chasing it down with a shake???
> 
> Anyway Sun is shining, gym is calling and I'm going to win the lottery tonight


Morning!!

That's how fatstuff justifies his diet - with a shake 

If you win, lend me a fiver mate :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Back and bis this morning

Chins

[email protected]

[email protected]+15

[email protected]+25

[email protected]+35

[email protected]+35

[email protected]+15

Trap bar Deads

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

T bar rows

[email protected]

[email protected]

Sacked these off, don't like them at all

Seated low pulley row, wide neutral grip

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] drop to

[email protected] drop to

[email protected]

Wide grip lat pull downs

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] stack

Drop to

[email protected]

Drop to

[email protected]

Superset Ez bar curls

[email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

Superset DB hammers

[email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

Straight arm pull downs

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Decent enough session but i fvcking hate not having a proper plate loaded seated row there. It's essential imo and my rowing has got weak as fvck since I've been at this gym as haven't been able to do it properly.

Might petition them to get one.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Back and bis this morning
> 
> Chins
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]+15
> 
> [email protected]+25
> 
> [email protected]+35
> 
> [email protected]+35
> 
> [email protected]+15
> 
> Trap bar Deads
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> T bar rows
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Sacked these off, don't like them at all
> 
> Seated low pulley row, wide neutral grip
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected] drop to
> 
> [email protected] drop to
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Wide grip lat pull downs
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected] stack
> 
> Drop to
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Drop to
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Superset Ez bar curls
> 
> [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]
> 
> Superset DB hammers
> 
> [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]
> 
> Straight arm pull downs
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Decent enough session but i fvcking hate not having a proper plate loaded seated row there. It's essential imo and my rowing has got weak as fvck since I've been at this gym as haven't been able to do it properly.
> 
> Might petition them to get one.


Use the oly bar for T Bar rows 

Defo need a seated row, mine has 2 different type 

Do your petition, just suggest they fcuk the T Bar machine off in exchange lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BR0ID said:


> Use the oly bar for T Bar rows
> 
> Defo need a seated row, mine has 2 different type
> 
> Do your petition, just suggest they fcuk the T Bar machine off in exchange lol


Yeah could do that. We have the tube attached.to the wall so you can do that.

I just don't really know how upright to stand or what the right ROM is so it all feels uncomfortable.

We used to have 3 at old gym as well as lat pull downs and a cable row. Was loads better. Fvcking Basingstoke! Haha


----------



## Ginger Ben

Had a look at some tbar videos on you tube. Seems that a smaller ROM is the point of it so I am doing it right. Need to lean back in to it a bit more perhaps to take pressure off lower back.

Will try it again using the tube and bar and see if that feels better than the specific tbar machine we have.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Big Chinese oops


----------



## Fatstuff

LOL nice session, nice diet - thumbs up from fatty


----------



## Dyls13

Ginger Ben said:


> Back and bis this morning
> 
> Chins
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]+15
> 
> [email protected]+25
> 
> [email protected]+35
> 
> [email protected]+35
> 
> [email protected]+15
> 
> Trap bar Deads
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> T bar rows
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Sacked these off, don't like them at all
> 
> Seated low pulley row, wide neutral grip
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected] drop to
> 
> [email protected] drop to
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Wide grip lat pull downs
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected] stack
> 
> Drop to
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Drop to
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Superset Ez bar curls
> 
> [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]
> 
> Superset DB hammers
> 
> [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]
> 
> Straight arm pull downs
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Decent enough session but i fvcking hate not having a proper plate loaded seated row there. It's essential imo and my rowing has got weak as fvck since I've been at this gym as haven't been able to do it properly.
> 
> Might petition them to get one.


How did the deads feel today given the last session? Looking forward to them tomorrow.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Dyls13 said:


> How did the deads feel today given the last session? Looking forward to them tomorrow.


Much better this time mate. Legs were more rested so able to power it up


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> LOL nice session, nice diet - thumbs up from fatty


Winners dinners


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning all.

700 cals burnt on the x trainer in 50 mins this morning. Guilt free Chinese!


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Morning all.
> 
> 700 cals burnt on the x trainer in 50 mins this morning. Guilt free Chinese!


Good way to start the day!!


----------



## Dyls13

Ginger Ben said:


> Morning all.
> 
> 700 cals burnt on the x trainer in 50 mins this morning. Guilt free Chinese!


Not to mention saving that little guy from being crushed on the bench...well kind of haha!


----------



## TELBOR

Dyls13 said:


> Not to mention saving that little guy from being crushed on the bench...well kind of haha!


Yeah I forgot to say thanks for that


----------



## Dyls13

R0BR0ID said:


> Yeah I forgot to say thanks for that


You should really get a spotter...oh and shave the monobrow haha!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Dyls13 said:


> You should really get a spotter...oh and shave the monobrow haha!


Haha he's a little weirdo isn't he. Don't like training when he's around as always expect him to do something stupid and need rescuing.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Haha he's a little weirdo isn't he. Don't like training when he's around as always expect him to do something stupid and need rescuing.


Oi!

I'm still here


----------



## Fatstuff

Is dysl ur fwend Ben?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> Is dysl ur fwend Ben?


Yeah you jelly brah?


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> Yeah you jelly brah?


I'm jelly of your wondrous golden mane 'brah' nothing else


----------



## Mr_Morocco

:whistling:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Afternoon all,

Had a good weekend, lots of sun and good food. Bbq yesterday followed by a picnic. Lots of meat and salad basically which is good for me for a weekend!

Got spaghetti bol tonight so hopefully that should fuel a good shoulders and traps session tomorrow.

Early session but looking forward to it as mil press been going well recently. Might do some seated DB press as well at the end of the session.


----------



## Fatstuff

Can like on tapatalk now , here have one


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> Can like on tapatalk now , here have one


Like


----------



## Ginger Ben

Spag bol went down well. Also made a second batch of peanut butter protein bars. Halved the amount of dark chocolate I put on the top and also dropped 1/4 cup oats for extra protein. Lobbed in chopped almonds and mixed seeds too. They rock!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Yawn, zzzzzz, too early but shoulders need a hammering and that's what they shall receive. Just need a stimulant cocktail to wake me up!


----------



## Milky

What time you training mate ?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Milky said:


> What time you training mate ?


Mate picks me up at 6:15 so will be there for half past.


----------



## Milky

Too early for me to be lifting weights that.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Milky said:


> Too early for me to be lifting weights that.


Me too this morning, very average session.

Putting it down to lack of sleep, lack of cals over weekend and being 3 weeks in to pct!


----------



## Fatstuff

Oooh that nasty low testosterone isn't trying to control u is it mate!! Get some fatty foods in u


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Me too this morning, very average session.
> 
> Putting it down to lack of sleep, lack of cals over weekend and being 3 weeks in to pct!


Least you went mate! I used to love early session 

Not much longer on the PCT bro :thumb:


----------



## Richie186

How long before next blast Ben?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> Oooh that nasty low testosterone isn't trying to control u is it mate!! Get some fatty foods in u


Lol I hate average hormone levels! Fvcking natty weakling now 



R0BR0ID said:


> Least you went mate! I used to love early session
> 
> Not much longer on the PCT bro :thumb:


 True, was better than nothing, did enough to make it worth while. But wondering if I need a week off as been hitting it really hard last few weeks.

Not long now, 2 weeks and a few days left. I do wonder whether the clomid is making me feel a bit plop. Might drop it to 50mg a day



Richie186 said:


> How long before next blast Ben?


Tbh I dont really know mate. I really want to get back on this year but because I was on so long last time I feel like I should stay clear for the rest of the year. Problem then is that we probably want to try for a baby at some stage next year so want to be off and clear of all meds then.

I think what ill probably do is wait until January then run a 12 week cycle of just test and dbol (8 weeks) and hcg, adex etc and come off mid March which should work out timescale wise.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> True, was better than nothing, did enough to make it worth while. But wondering if I need a week off as been hitting it really hard last few weeks.
> 
> Not long now, 2 weeks and a few days left. I do wonder whether the clomid is making me feel a bit plop. Might drop it to 50mg a day


Have a rest mate and defo drop the clomid 

You have been proper smashing it!! So a well deserved rest imo.


----------



## Wolfman1388

Hi mate..its good to see another Asatru brother on here...may the Gods of old grant you the strength of Thor Odinsson to gain a physique worthy of Asgard!!

Good luck...

Victory or Valhalla!! :beer:

cheers,

Wodenswulf

(my Heathen name)


----------



## TELBOR

Wolfman1388 said:


> Hi mate..its good to see another Asatru brother on here...may the Gods of old grant you the strength of Thor Odinsson to gain a physique worthy of Asgard!!
> 
> Good luck...
> 
> Victory or Valhalla!! :beer:
> 
> cheers,
> 
> Wodenswulf
> 
> (my Heathen name)


Fook me!

Your all messed up as well as being Ginger


----------



## luther1

Keep oestrogen under control using aromasin,then clomid will not cause any sides benjani


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> Keep oestrogen under control using aromasin,then clomid will not cause any sides benjani


I'm on adex for pct along with clomid for the giggle berries. Not sure aromasin will do the same job mate??


----------



## Ginger Ben

Wolfman1388 said:


> Hi mate..its good to see another Asatru brother on here...may the Gods of old grant you the strength of Thor Odinsson to gain a physique worthy of Asgard!!
> 
> Good luck...
> 
> Victory or Valhalla!! :beer:
> 
> cheers,
> 
> Wodenswulf
> 
> (my Heathen name)


Scared


----------



## luther1

Ok,didnt know what your pct was ben, but clomid isnt pleasant to some.

Nice stalker


----------



## Richie186

Defo a touch stalky:confused1:


----------



## flinty90

i havent really heard anything positive about clomid to be fair just that it makes you feel crap and down... what is the actual benefit of it supposed to be ??


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> Ok,didnt know what your pct was ben, but clomid isnt pleasant to some.
> 
> Nice stalker


No worries. Am running hacks power pct but with adex instead of nolva for first 28 days then its nolva for last two weeks. Clomid ed.



flinty90 said:


> i havent really heard anything positive about clomid to be fair just that it makes you feel crap and down... what is the actual benefit of it supposed to be ??


Yeah that's just starting to happen now I think! Helps to get your balls working again basically.


----------



## Mr_Morocco

flinty90 said:


> i havent really heard anything positive about clomid to be fair just that it makes you feel crap and down... what is the actual benefit of it supposed to be ??


Clomid is a great med tbh mate, i used it on cycle EOD and also in PCT, my balls barely shrunk at all on cycle and they're fully back after 4 weeks PCT


----------



## Ginger Ben

You know ball size isn't a great indicator of recovery? If you feel fine as well then that's good but the part of your balls thay shrink only make.up about 10% of the size iirc.


----------



## Ginger Ben

You know ball size isn't a great indicator of recovery? If you feel fine as well then that's good but the part of your balls thay shrink only make.up about 10% of the size iirc.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Have ordered some muscle milk rtd's to keep in fridge so i can take one with me if I'm going to be out and might need a feed!

Obv only going to use them when cant get a meal but handy to have as a meal replacement.


----------



## luther1

You must be due another cheat day ben?


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> You must be due another cheat day ben?


Cheeky cnut 

No not yet but I shall be having an Indian Friday I reckon.

Chinese style pulled pork tonight wrapped in lettuce leaves with an Asian salad. Home made. Yum!!


----------



## Fatstuff

Does your mrs pull the pork herself?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> Does your mrs pull the pork herself?


Ba dum tsssss


----------



## luther1

Fatstuff said:


> Does your mrs pull the pork herself?


Ben likes to pull the pork himself but his misses waits patiently with her mouth open for the apple sauce


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> Ben likes to pull the pork himself but his misses waits patiently with her mouth open for the apple sauce


All I saw was 'pork' and 'chinese lettuce'

Something along those lines


----------



## Wolfman1388

i thought this was 'a VIKING's tale'? i follow the old Gods that the Vikings and our Anglo-Saxon Ancestors followed...take the **** if you may,but your title is a tad misleading as i assumed you was the same. whatever you follow,i wish you look in your bodybuilding path.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Wolfman1388 said:


> i thought this was 'a VIKING's tale'? i follow the old Gods that the Vikings and our Anglo-Saxon Ancestors followed...take the **** if you may,but your title is a tad misleading as i assumed you was the same. whatever you follow,i wish you look in your bodybuilding path.


It's more cos I'm ginger than a follower of Odin but each to their own. I wish you well too


----------



## TELBOR

Wolfman1388 said:


> i thought this was 'a VIKING's tale'? i follow the old Gods that the Vikings and our Anglo-Saxon Ancestors followed...take the **** if you may,but your title is a tad misleading as i assumed you was the same. whatever you follow,i wish you look in your bodybuilding path.


You look like Tia's step-grandad


----------



## luther1

To be fair fair to wolfy,not only is the title a tad misleading,the whole journal is. The op looks like he's never been to a gym in his life:whistling:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Double cheek! I'm due a few update pics not that its anything to be proud of at the moment.

Any **** material from you luth? Been a while since we've seen the bench mark


----------



## Fatstuff

loofer lovehandles?


----------



## luther1

I had a weigh in on Sunday and was 15st 5lb with about the same bf as my avi. I only have an iPad at the moment so I can't upload any pics,but believe me,when I do,you will all be in a state of perpetual euphoria


----------



## Richie186

luther1 said:


> I had a weigh in on Sunday and was 15st 5lb with about the same bf as my avi. I only have an iPad at the moment so I can't upload any pics,but believe me,when I do,you will all be in a state of perpetual euphoria


Can you not use the tapatalk app to upload pics mate?


----------



## luther1

Richie186 said:


> Can you not use the tapatalk app to upload pics mate?


Is that on my phone or the iPad Richie?


----------



## Richie186

I use it on my iphone. I just assumed an iPad would be the same.


----------



## luther1

I'll search the menu,if so then that's cool


----------



## Ginger Ben

Going to try a strongman session at a local gym soon. Check out elite body works Basingstoke.

Looks a right laugh


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> Going to try a strongman session at a local gym soon. Check out elite body works Basingstoke.
> 
> Looks a right laugh


your a strong cnut mate u might take well to it. It looks to me probably the toughest physically out of all the weightlifting type sports.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> your a strong cnut mate u might take well to it. It looks to me probably the toughest physically out of all the weightlifting type sports.


I just like the look of ewens diet!! 

Lol it does look like fun though, think I'd enjoy the change as I think it's only once a month. Will report back once I've booked it!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Hmm just woke up, must have needed that 11 hour kip! 

Power shake on the go and some work to do today. Leg and bis session tomorrow. Legs will be a deload session, around 75% of last weeks numbers.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Hmm just woke up, must have needed that 11 hour kip!
> 
> Power shake on the go and some work to do today. Leg and bis session tomorrow. Legs will be a deload session, around 75% of last weeks numbers.


Lazy bugger 

Have a good day mate!


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BR0ID said:


> Lazy bugger
> 
> Have a good day mate!


Cheers mate, you too.

Food is going to be my main concern today.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Pmsl


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Pmsl


Lol! Brilliant!!


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> Going to try a strongman session at a local gym soon. Check out elite body works Basingstoke.
> 
> Looks a right laugh


I train at a strongman gym now,à mate of ewens. Real good atmosphere and they are all too busy dead lifting and stuff so all the bbing equipment is alwaysfree. Happy days


----------



## Fatstuff

luther1 said:


> I train at a strongman gym now,à mate of ewens. Real good atmosphere and they are all too busy dead lifting and stuff so all the gay equipment is alwaysfree. Happy days


i guessed as much


----------



## luther1

This is how bad the other gym i go to is,im the biggest bloke in there.fact,pmsl. It is a gay country club though so loads of chicks


----------



## Mr_Morocco

luther1 said:


> This is how bad the other gym i go to is,im the biggest bloke in there.fact,pmsl. It is a gay country club though so loads of chicks


so you swapped a gym full of chicks where you were the biggest, to a stinking strongman gym full of sweaty cnuts like ewen :lol:


----------



## luther1

Mr_Morocco said:


> so you swapped a gym full of chicks where you were the biggest, to a stinking strongman gym full of sweaty cnuts like ewen :lol:


Haha,never looked at it like that.

Still go to the pansy gym oncea week to do arms,and give out the vibe.


----------



## Mr_Morocco

luther1 said:


> Haha,never looked at it like that.
> 
> Still go to the pansy gym oncea week to do arms,and give out the vibe.


i trained at holiday inn other day and i was biggest in there and im a small cnut pmsl, weights only went up to 30KG, some fit birds there though


----------



## Ginger Ben

There are very few genuinely big blokes in the average gym I reckon. There are a couple of biggish guys at mine but I've not seen anybody who was what you'd call freakishly big. Not many people that move big weight either.


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> There are very few genuinely big blokes in the average gym I reckon. There are a couple of biggish guys at mine but I've not seen anybody who was what you'd call freakishly big. Not many people that move big weight either.


If yourgym is full of average blokes,are you the smallest in there?

I know what you mean tho benjy,theres no proper units around unless you go to a proper gym,even then some of them are just huge instead of looking like a bber


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> If yourgym is full of average blokes,are you the smallest in there?
> 
> I know what you mean tho benjy,theres no proper units around unless you go to a proper gym,even then some of them are just huge instead of looking like a bber


Haha I'm not the biggest but I'm probably in the biggest 10% of the people I've seen in there.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Haha I'm not the biggest but I'm probably in the biggest 10% of the people I've seen in there.


Women only gym isn't it


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BR0ID said:


> Women only gym isn't it


There is a ladies gym in there.......


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> There is a ladies gym in there.......


I know..... I'm a member


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BR0ID said:


> I know..... I'm a member


Yes, yes you are


----------



## Milky

Ginger Ben said:


> There are very few genuinely big blokes in the average gym I reckon. There are a couple of biggish guys at mine but I've not seen anybody who was what you'd call freakishly big. Not many people that move big weight either.


Think my gym has 2 blokes bigger than me, one is about 17 stone and looks like he trains, the other is 15.5 stone but only 5 % BF and he looks and is fu*king dangerous !


----------



## Breda

I've got a few units in my gym but the majority are just punks.. I'd say i'm in the middle of the road... i'm no punk but defo not a unit but the punks wanna look like me lol

Benjy did you get any help regarding the question you dropped earlier bout pct?


----------



## luther1

R0BR0ID said:


> Women only gym isn't it


No,it's a creche


----------



## Breda

luther1 said:


> No,it's a creche


So why do they let a peado like you in?


----------



## Fatstuff

Because he looks like a child with his top off


----------



## Breda

Probably wears a nappy too cos he sh!ts himself every time he goes there the skinny cnut


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> I've got a few units in my gym but the majority are just punks.. I'd say i'm in the middle of the road... i'm no punk but defo not a unit but the punks wanna look like me lol
> 
> Benjy did you get any help regarding the question you dropped earlier bout pct?


Not yet mate. Hoping hackski or somebody similar might chip in.

I'm trying to remember how I felt before I turned dirty to see if I'm more or less back to normal but its been a while!


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Not yet mate. Hoping hackski or somebody similar might chip in.
> 
> I'm trying to remember how I felt before I turned dirty to see if I'm more or less back to normal but its been a while!


What was the question mate, didn't see it.


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BR0ID said:


> What was the question mate, didn't see it.


Was just wondering if my pct is failing as libido is quite low atm


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


> Not yet mate. Hoping hackski or somebody similar might chip in.
> 
> I'm trying to remember how I felt before I turned dirty to see if I'm more or less back to normal but its been a while!


If i was you mate i'd Pm the man himself... you dont need all sorts of bs opinions and questions on the matter

Hope you get it sorted mate


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Was just wondering if my pct is failing as libido is quite low atm


Really? Has it just hit you or have you noticed it going downhill?


----------



## Breda

do you not think about sex much benjy or is it a case of cant be assed


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> If i was you mate i'd Pm the man himself... you dont need all sorts of bs opinions and questions on the matter
> 
> Hope you get it sorted mate


Sure it'll be sorted soon. Cheers mate


----------



## Ginger Ben

Has steadily dropped since coming off. Obviously this is to be expected as its ridiculously high on cycle and I'm wondering whether I'm just adjusting to what is "normal" again or if its actually low and a symptom of not recovering well.


----------



## TELBOR

Breda said:


> do you not think about sex much benjy or is it a case of cant be assed


I have no idea what my test levels are like, I just tapered off for 3 jabs and that was it - not ideal I know!

But my sex drive is through the roof, maybe it'll catch up with me but last jab in May?!?!


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Has steadily dropped since coming off. Obviously this is to be expected as its ridiculously high on cycle and I'm wondering whether I'm just adjusting to what is "normal" again or if its actually low and a symptom of not recovering well.


When you was 'normal' was you libido pretty good?

Daft question I know, but was you half as horny as on cycle??


----------



## Breda

R0BR0ID said:


> I have no idea what my test levels are like, I just tapered off for 3 jabs and that was it - not ideal I know!
> 
> But my sex drive is through the roof, maybe it'll catch up with me but last jab in May?!?!


Thanks benjy

When i come off i will be tapering down... might do pct might not... probably should tho as been on since december but only 200-400mg since march

if it hasnt caught up wit u by now bro it probably wont


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BR0ID said:


> I have no idea what my test levels are like, I just tapered off for 3 jabs and that was it - not ideal I know!
> 
> But my sex drive is through the roof, maybe it'll catch up with me but last jab in May?!?!


Reckon you got away without a pct there mate, nice work!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> Thanks benjy
> 
> When i come off i will be tapering down... might do pct might not... probably should tho as been on since december but only 200-400mg since march
> 
> if it hasnt caught up wit u by now bro it probably wont


What are your plans around that mate? You going to hit a blast again soon or not bother?


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BR0ID said:


> When you was 'normal' was you libido pretty good?
> 
> Daft question I know, but was you half as horny as on cycle??


Yeah it was fine, normal I guess, whatever normal is?!?!


----------



## Richie186

Have you tried proviron mate?


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Reckon you got away without a pct there mate, nice work!


Just got lucky I guess. Wasn't planned!


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Yeah it was fine, normal I guess, whatever normal is?!?!


Suppose were all different at a 'normal' state.


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


> What are your plans around that mate? You going to hit a blast again soon or not bother?


Oh i will be blastin again soon man but lifes just been gettin in the way as of late but once im able to focus properly spesh with my diet i'm bck on it.

cant wait tbf


----------



## Breda

so is pussy just not on your mind mate or has married life caught up with you already :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Breda said:


> so is pussy just not on your mind mate or has married life caught up with you already :lol:


Never thought of that pmsl!

Sorry Ben, was a good spot by Brenda


----------



## Ginger Ben

Richie186 said:


> Have you tried proviron mate?


No mate its not the right solution here. It would increase libido sure but will also shut me down further and require another pct to get over it. It kind of masks the problem rather than curing it.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> Oh i will be blastin again soon man but lifes just been gettin in the way as of late but once im able to focus properly spesh with my diet i'm bck on it.
> 
> cant wait tbf


I'd get on with it if i were you, even your old avi looks smaller than it used to


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BR0ID said:


> Never thought of that pmsl!
> 
> Sorry Ben, was a good spot by Brenda


Cnuts!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> so is pussy just not on your mind mate or has married life caught up with you already :lol:


Just not on my mind as much as I'd like but its pointless comparing to on cycle which I was for 6-7 months so maybe this isn't a problem at all......I just need to go back on


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


> I'd get on with it if i were you, even your old avi looks smaller than it used to


I agree and as soon as i'm on it... well 3-4 weeks after i've got on it i'lll get my avi changed just for you


----------



## TELBOR

Off topic....

Anyone elses tapatalk 'likes' messed up lol?


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BR0ID said:


> Off topic....
> 
> Anyone elses tapatalk 'likes' messed up lol?


No but it crashes a lot the [email protected]


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> No but it crashes a lot the [email protected]


Lol, its not great is it!!


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


> Just not on my mind as much as I'd like but its pointless comparing to on cycle which I was for 6-7 months so maybe this isn't a problem at all......I just need to go back on


Test... The answer to all lifes problems


----------



## TELBOR

Breda said:


> Test... The answer to all lifes problems


Will it sort tapatalk too mate :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Food by numbers today

Cals 3246

Protein 326

Carbs 206

Fat 120


----------



## Breda

R0BR0ID said:


> Will it sort tapatalk too mate :lol:


Jab your phone and have a look


----------



## luther1

Just done me shoulders. Seated machine shoulder press,machine rear delts,dumbbell lat raises,dumbbell front raises,behind the back cable lat raises,dumbbell shrugs. Then did some biceps as its the start of twice a week arms for me to see if I can spur on some growth. Absolutely soaked with sweat and had a 'dark matter' pwo drink.


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> Just done me shoulders. Seated machine shoulder press,machine rear delts,dumbbell lat raises,dumbbell front raises,behind the back cable lat raises,dumbbell shrugs. Then did some biceps as its the start of twice a week arms for me to see if I can spur on some growth. Absolutely soaked with sweat and had a 'dark matter' pwo drink.


Twice a week for arms? Plus a chest and back session....??

Not OTT??

Who am I to judge anyway lol x


----------



## luther1

R0BR0ID said:


> Twice a week for arms? Plus a chest and back session....??
> 
> Not OTT??
> 
> Who am I to judge anyway lol x


I only do three exercises for chest as its running away with itself. I'm very strict on back and try to get a good feel on my lats without going so heavy I have to compensate by using my biceps. Arms have always been lacking rob and as I've been properly training a year now,I thought I'd try something different to see if it helps. If not then back to once a week


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> I only do three exercises for chest as its running away with itself. I'm very strict on back and try to get a good feel on my lats without going so heavy I have to compensate by using my biceps. Arms have always been lacking rob and as I've been properly training a year now,I thought I'd try something different to see if it helps. If not then back to once a week


Anything new is worth a crack isn't it.

I now what you mean with a back session though mate, biceps can easily be brought in too much.


----------



## luther1

R0BR0ID said:


> Anything new is worth a crack isn't it.
> 
> I now what you mean with a back session though mate, biceps can easily be brought in too much.


It's quite hard not too isn't it, but I genuinely leave my ego at the door and focus on the movement

It's not the quantity of the weight,it's the quality of the movement. Porter cottrell


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> It's quite hard not too isn't it, but I genuinely leave my ego at the door and focus on the movement
> 
> It's not the quantity of the weight,it's the quality of the movement. Porter cottrell


I need to try and do that too. Easy to forget weight is irrelevant in bb'ing as long as it does the job.

Problem is I don't see changes in myself.in the mirror unless drastic so chasing numbers becomes a way of tracking progress - stronger = bigger


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning bummers

Legs today but having a power shake pre wo this time as want to see if training with a meal on board makes much difference.

I'm sure it will but I'm so used to training fasted that I'm interested to see how it goes.

Plan today is leg press, ham curls, leg extn, light squats, calf raises and some biceps stuff.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Morning bummers
> 
> Legs today but having a power shake pre wo this time as want to see if training with a meal on board makes much difference.
> 
> I'm sure it will but I'm so used to training fasted that I'm interested to see how it goes.
> 
> Plan today is leg press, ham curls, leg extn, light squats, calf raises and some biceps stuff.


Morning mate!

Hope you have a good one.

I've found since training later in the day after several meals I'm far better


----------



## Ginger Ben

Cheers mate, yeah the odd time I've done it I think it was better but hard to tell. Will report back pwo!


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Cheers mate, yeah the odd time I've done it I think it was better but hard to tell. Will report back pwo!


Get cracking


----------



## luther1

Ah the joys of doing legs after a shake. I have to have a plain meal before legs otherwise it wants to come back up!


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> Ah the joys of doing legs after a shake. I have to have a plain meal before legs otherwise it wants to come back up!


Mmmm, lovely!

Time for a new avi yet


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Ginger Ben said:


> Morning bummers
> 
> Legs today but having a power shake pre wo this time as want to see if training with a meal on board makes much difference.
> 
> I'm sure it will but I'm so used to training fasted that I'm interested to see how it goes.
> 
> Plan today is leg press, ham curls, leg extn, light squats, calf raises and some biceps stuff.


Ive noticed that having a pasta dish, e.g tuna pasta couple hours before i take a jack3d and hit the gym is giving me alot more energy n strength than without having anything to eat. Get some carbs down you pre-wo definatly


----------



## Mr_Morocco

luther1 said:


> Ah the joys of doing legs after a shake. I have to have a plain meal before legs otherwise it wants to come back up!


Haha i was doing squats yesterday after jack3d and had to hold my fart in cos i knew it would be messy.

Ive only just started doing squats and want to start deadlifting soon as ive never really done them for a long period


----------



## Ginger Ben

Deffo felt better with some.fuel.onboard. was a deload session on legs so took it steady but definitely dont feel as drained as usual.

Leg press

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Leg xtn

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Ham curl

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Squats

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Seated Calf raises

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Superset ez bar curls

[email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

Superset seated DB hammer curls

[email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

DB conc. curls

[email protected] drop to [email protected]

[email protected] drop to [email protected]

[email protected] drop to [email protected]

Reverse grip cable curls

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] drop set to [email protected]

The conc curls are a real bastard I concentrate on the negative with the first weight then focus on big squeeze on the lighter weight. Killer combo.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Down to 15 stone 5 now grrrr. Cals are.being upped to 3800 a day.


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


> Down to 15 stone 5 now grrrr. Cals are.being upped to 3800 a day.


Calm down mate Do you look good or not


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Down to 15 stone 5 now grrrr. Cals are.being upped to 3800 a day.


Do a cut


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> Calm down mate Do you look good or not


I don't think so no. Feel I've lost some strength and size since coming off. Know it was inevitable to some extent but doesn't make it any less annoying.

This whole natty business has until October before i throw 8 weeks of dbol at myself


----------



## Ginger Ben

Had a re evaluation and I seem to be leaning out more even though I'm on more cals?? Not going to moan about that!

Dinner out in London with some good mates tonight. Had fillet steak, boreworst sausage and 5 king prawns with grilled courgette and sauted mushrooms. No chips!


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Had a re evaluation and I seem to be leaning out more even though I'm on more cals?? Not going to moan about that!
> 
> Dinner out in London with some good mates tonight. Had fillet steak, boreworst sausage and 5 king prawns with grilled courgette and sauted mushrooms. No chips!


Leaning out sounds good then! Drop the cals and you'll lean out more 

No chips with steak!!! Good work :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BR0ID said:


> Leaning out sounds good then! Drop the cals and you'll lean out more
> 
> No chips with steak!!! Good work :lol:


Yeah it is but I don't.want to drop them as I feel like im still trying to convince my body.to hold.the extra muscle I built whilst.on cycle therefore need the cals to help with that. Alongside the training of.course.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Yeah it is but I don't.want to drop them as I feel like im still trying to convince my body.to hold.the extra muscle I built whilst.on cycle therefore need the cals to help with that. Alongside the training of.course.


I'd look at milky for an example, you for one know how to diet.

Your naturally a strong bugger, so I wouldn't worry about that.

You train hard enough so a drop in cals would only change one part of all this - your mirror image 

You know best what the crack is


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BR0ID said:


> I'd look at milky for an example, you for one know how to diet.
> 
> Your naturally a strong bugger, so I wouldn't worry about that.
> 
> You train hard enough so a drop in cals would only change one part of all this - your mirror image
> 
> You know best what the crack is


Cheers mate, its just a bit of a head fvck some times isn't it!


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Cheers mate, its just a bit of a head fvck some times isn't it!


Extremely!!


----------



## flinty90

natty for the win... x


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> natty for the win... x


Sorry, who is this?


----------



## TELBOR

Morning Slim


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning skinny 

Hope funeral is alright mate, never nice but give him a good send off.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Chesticles and tricycles today, going for another deload session so hoping for some decent volume and not feeling weak!

Going to have power shake first though and my arbs intra workout which seems to be working well at the moment.

I've also started using creatine mono properly for the first time in years! Anybody know if the sides are like tren and what the best pct is??


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Chesticles and tricycles today, going for another deload session so hoping for some decent volume and not feeling weak!
> 
> Going to have power shake first though and my arbs intra workout which seems to be working well at the moment.
> 
> I've also started using creatine mono properly for the first time in years! Anybody know if the sides are like tren and what the best pct is??


Have a good one mate!!

What was in the power shake?

Go easy on the creatine 

Should be a good send off mate, plenty of people going so always good to have a catch up even if the circumstances aren't ideal.


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BR0ID said:


> Have a good one mate!!
> 
> What was in the power shake?
> 
> Go easy on the creatine
> 
> Should be a good send off mate, plenty of people going so always good to have a catch up even if the circumstances aren't ideal.


Cheers mate.

50g Whey, 80g oats, 30g pb, 300ml SS milk, 5 g creatine and 5g glutamine


----------



## Ginger Ben

Chest and tris good session in terms of working the muscles but god I felt weak!

Flat bench

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Dips wider grip that usual

[email protected]

[email protected]+20

[email protected]+20

[email protected]+20

[email protected]+20

Inc DB press

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

V bar press downs

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Single arm extensions

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Cable flys

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Rope pull downs

[email protected]

[email protected]


----------



## Dyls13

Ginger Ben said:


> Chest and tris good session in terms of working the muscles but god I felt weak!
> 
> Flat bench
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Dips wider grip that usual
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]+20
> 
> [email protected]+20
> 
> [email protected]+20
> 
> [email protected]+20
> 
> Inc DB press
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> V bar press downs
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Single arm extensions
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Cable flys
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Rope pull downs
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]


Still a good session mate, plenty of volume. Didn't fancy the TRX then?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Dyls13 said:


> Still a good session mate, plenty of volume. Didn't fancy the TRX then?


Cheers, no I ran out of time as only had an hour in total so as I was by the cables I just cracked on with those.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Just watched one of those customs programmes on sky and these Australian customs officers pulled this Iranian woman over and she had 2025 vials of test sewn in to her suitcase and hidden in her stuff. She looked like a weightlifter so if anybody was still wondering if they are on gear.......


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Just watched one of those customs programmes on sky and these Australian customs officers pulled this Iranian woman over and she had 2025 vials of test sewn in to her suitcase and hidden in her stuff. She looked like a weightlifter so if anybody was still wondering if they are on gear.......


Dirty roiding whore bag 

Anywho, what's with the lack of weight pushed - doesn't seem your usual self!!

Even after your power shake.....


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BR0ID said:


> Dirty roiding whore bag
> 
> Anywho, what's with the lack of weight pushed - doesn't seem your usual self!!
> 
> Even after your power shake.....


Just don't have the strength at the moment for some reason. Worried pct hasn't worked and natty test not kicking in properly.


----------



## Dyls13

Ginger Ben said:


> Just don't have the strength at the moment for some reason. Worried pct hasn't worked and natty test not kicking in properly.


There's only so long we can keep hitting close to our top numbers before something gives. Think perhaps training in more of a cycle would be preferential rather than going to failure as often.


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Just don't have the strength at the moment for some reason. Worried pct hasn't worked and natty test not kicking in properly.


PCT ???? i think that might have been your problem . doing a fcukin pct just cos people said you should lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> PCT ???? i think that might have been your problem . doing a fcukin pct just cos people said you should lol


You reckon is have recovered without one after being on for 7 months?

Bit of a gamble


----------



## Ginger Ben

Dyls13 said:


> There's only so long we can keep hitting close to our top numbers before something gives. Think perhaps training in more of a cycle would be preferential rather than going to failure as often.


That's true mate but given my potential hormone situation I suspect its more to do with that. Blood test being booked to work out if its that or not.


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> You reckon is have recovered without one after being on for 7 months?
> 
> Bit of a gamble


you will never know now mate lol///

i will always do without until i feel i need to do with ...

yeah probably get slated for that but how do we really know how our body will react to things if we dont try them. some people do it and some dont...

im a person that dont believe in putting something in my boy unless i really need to , these pct meds are a lot harsher than people think bro IMO not worth it if you can get very similair results by not using them !!!

thats just y opinion and my option and i have been on a lot longer than you have X


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> you will never know now mate lol///
> 
> i will always do without until i feel i need to do with ...
> 
> yeah probably get slated for that but how do we really know how our body will react to things if we dont try them. some people do it and some dont...
> 
> im a person that dont believe in putting something in my boy unless i really need to , these pct meds are a lot harsher than people think bro IMO not worth it if you can get very similair results by not using them !!!
> 
> thats just y opinion and my option and i have been on a lot longer than you have X


Fair enough mate, I'm not saying you're wrong I just made a decision I felt was right for me I guess. If its not worked then so be it, live and learn. 

Blood test will give me the only real answers though, without that It's all speculation really anyway.


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Fair enough mate, I'm not saying you're wrong I just made a decision I felt was right for me I guess. If its not worked then so be it, live and learn.
> 
> Blood test will give me the only real answers though, without that It's all speculation really anyway.


no mate dont get me wrong im not blaming you for doing it bro , i hope it works for you mate, i just personally dont think i will do it unless i had too, only way i will know is if i go without.. if i struggle i will just get back on the test for good, or until i feel i can do a pct and see how it goes !!!

Like i say im not condimning anyone for doing a pct . but from the people i have spoken to and there position in the game i have come to the conclusion that people very rarely run them as much as we think they do !!!

maybe im taking the risk, maybe you are , we are all different so theres no difinitive bro X


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> no mate dont get me wrong im not blaming you for doing it bro , i hope it works for you mate, i just personally dont think i will do it unless i had too, only way i will know is if i go without.. if i struggle i will just get back on the test for good, or until i feel i can do a pct and see how it goes !!!
> 
> Like i say im not condimning anyone for doing a pct . but from the people i have spoken to and there position in the game i have come to the conclusion that people very rarely run them as much as we think they do !!!
> 
> maybe im taking the risk, maybe you are , we are all different so theres no difinitive bro X


Very true indeed. Post kids I'm on for life


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Very true indeed. Post kids I'm on for life


Indeed you are lol

Look at me and flinty.

I think last time flinty came off he just stopped and his lifts were at 90% of when being on.....?!

'Mind over matter'???

Then moi, yeah I'm a runt, but I too think pct would of messed me up rather than what I did - tapering off.

I know I'm probably shut down, but I'm still getting some good sessions in - when I can, weight hasn't dropped as much as expected and I'm horny as ever lol

Were all massively different from each other. Finish the pct mate then go from there with regards the next cycle


----------



## Ginger Ben

Yep its definitely a horses for courses thing. I just convinced myself it was needed due to how long I'd been on.


----------



## Fatstuff

i think if i was in bens shoes (as quick and efficient recovery as possible - get the little swimmers swimming well) i would do the same, although id be inclined to run a low trt dose, v high proviron, hcg and clomid first for few months see if i would catch then while still being on.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> i think if i was in bens shoes (as quick and efficient recovery as possible - get the little swimmers swimming well) i would do the same, although id be inclined to run a low trt dose, v high proviron, hcg and clomid first for few months see if i would catch then while still being on.


I know what you're saying about that but there's just part of me that feels trying to conceive whilst on just doesn't sit well with me and deffo wouldn't with the Mrs so was never really an option. Again, personal.choice, no right or wrong.


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> I know what you're saying about that but there's just part of me that feels trying to conceive whilst on just doesn't sit well with me and deffo wouldn't with the Mrs so was never really an option. Again, personal.choice, no right or wrong.


totally agree i just thought i read somewhere that somebody tried whilst being off for 6 months with all the right meds, added a trt dose and conceived (not sure who or where or even the details, u may have seen it yourself as u have been looking) i wish i could remember where


----------



## flinty90

ben you should have frozen some spunk pre gear and never come off lol...


----------



## Fatstuff

I think flinty fancies an ice lolly


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> ben you should have frozen some spunk pre gear and never come off lol...


Haha where was this advice when I was starting my cycle?!?


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Haha where was this advice when I was starting my cycle?!?


i bet if you look back through all your journal i said that at some point x


----------



## Fatstuff

every page now ben, see u later lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> every page now ben, see u later lol


What?


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> i bet if you look back through all your journal i said that at some point x


I'll take your word for it, I'm not reading this bollox for 800 pages lol


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> I'll take your word for it, I'm not reading this bollox for 800 pages lol


^thats what i meant lol, was i a bit cryptic like a certain other big pounded member on here


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> I'll take your word for it, I'm not reading this bollox for 800 pages lol


dont flatter yourself bro its not even 600 pages lol..


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> dont flatter yourself bro its not even 600 pages lol..


850 on tapatalk biatch


----------



## flinty90

tapatalk sucks lol. 567 pages in real money phu lol...


----------



## Ginger Ben

Too hot!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Rubbish sleep last night. Bloody 19 degrees here overnight!!

Still, got a good weekend planned off to lincolnshire for the weekend. Going to a national trust park today for some bike riding and general outdoors activities then off to see bro and sis in law and their kids for a couple of days.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Rubbish sleep last night. Bloody 19 degrees here overnight!!
> 
> Still, got a good weekend planned off to lincolnshire for the weekend. Going to a national trust park today for some bike riding and general outdoors activities then off to see bro and sis in law and their kids for a couple of days.


Open a window then 

Sounds like a fun packed weekend!!

Where abouts in Lincolnshire do they live?

I'm off to the sofa shops lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BR0ID said:


> Open a window then
> 
> Sounds like a fun packed weekend!!
> 
> Where abouts in Lincolnshire do they live?
> 
> I'm off to the sofa shops lol


Actually in nottinghamshire. Just east of nottingham in gonalson.

Just got myself a mountain bike off ebay too. Well excited. Just got to drive to bristol to get it!!!


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Actually in nottinghamshire. Just east of nottingham in gonalson.
> 
> Just got myself a mountain bike off ebay too. Well excited. Just got to drive to bristol to get it!!!


Where?? Lol

Good lad, get dropped off and ride back pmsl


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fuking Gonalson, look it up ;-)


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Fuking Gonalson, look it up ;-)


Google said you was on the baby chams :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BR0ID said:


> Google said you was on the baby chams :lol:


Correct


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Correct


Still fcuked aren't ya :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BR0ID said:


> Still fcuked aren't ya :lol:


Lol no you cheeky fvcker I'm not. Wasn't a huge one last night, bit of a house warming.

I will say however that since dropping the adex from my pct cocktail I feel a whole load better


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol no you cheeky fvcker I'm not. Wasn't a huge one last night, bit of a house warming.
> 
> I will say however that since dropping the adex from my pct cocktail I feel a whole load better


Meds are fcuked up lol

That's good news then mate!!


----------



## flinty90

dropping adex ?? wonder why that would be mate ??


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> dropping adex ?? wonder why that would be mate ??


You being sarcy?


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> You being sarcy?


no mate i really do wonder why dropping adex would make you feel better bro ? hoping someone could explain x


----------



## luther1

If he was taking too much Adex he could have suppressed his oestrogen completely, making him feel lethargic etc


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> no mate i really do wonder why dropping adex would make you feel better bro ? hoping someone could explain x


Sorry mate, though you were taking the pi55 



luther1 said:


> If he was taking too much Adex he could have suppressed his oestrogen completely, making him feel lethargic etc


Exactly this. I think is driven oesteogen too low which caused loss of libido, lethargy, some loss of strength etc.

Might not be this but seems a coincidence if not. Gym tomorrow will tell I guess! Either way I'm happier again.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Just ordered 5kg of chicken from muscle food so hoping that should be nice. Even with delivery it's cheaper than local butcher!!


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Sorry mate, though you were taking the pi55


this seems to be the general feeling if i ask a question...


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> this seems to be the general feeling if i ask a question...


Lol don't be sensitive you big lemon 

It was only cos of our pct conversation earlier


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol don't be sensitive you big lemon
> 
> It was only cos of our pct conversation earlier


sorry im feeling sad and misunderstood :-(


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> sorry im feeling sad and misunderstood :-(


Guess at the end of the day this is the Internet and people cant always get the right meaning across in what they type as it's just written not spoken. This then leads to people taking things the wrong way which if you were face to face more than likely wouldn't happen.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Had 3 days rest now and can't wait to get to the gym tomorrow. Back and bis so looking forward to a good session with plenty of variety.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Hammer time


----------



## TELBOR

Morning mate 

Tap ya butcher up lol

Mine matched MF and wrapped them up as singles too - legend!


----------



## flinty90

morning benathy... smash it


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BR0ID said:


> Morning mate
> 
> Tap ya butcher up lol
> 
> Mine matched MF and wrapped them up as singles too - legend!


Need to find a better one don't I!


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> morning benathy... smash it


Gave it my best shot!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Back and biceps

Chins

[email protected]

[email protected]+10

[email protected]+25

[email protected]+25

[email protected]+15

Deadlifts

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

DB rows

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

WG lat pull downs

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

SS ez bar curls

[email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

SS DB hammers

[email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

Really solid session today, strength seems to have come back which is good. Pleased with the 200 deads but need to work on getting that up now as been stuck at around thay level for a long time.


----------



## TELBOR

Nice session mate, glad your feeling better in the gym!

And yeah, find a new butcher lol

Mine was telling me he pays £18 for his 5kg - cnut


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BR0ID said:


> Nice session mate, glad your feeling better in the gym!
> 
> And yeah, find a new butcher lol
> 
> Mine was telling me he pays £18 for his 5kg - cnut


LOL, robbing bastards aren't they!


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> LOL, robbing bastards aren't they!


Yes, yes they are!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Picking up the new bike tomorrow. Can't wait to gwt out on it.

Rest day tomorrow then big shoulder blast Thursday morning


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Picking up the new bike tomorrow. Can't wait to gwt out on it.
> 
> Rest day tomorrow then big shoulder blast Thursday morning


Time to rack some miles up then mate!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Rest day today, foods been spot on.

Power shake first thing - 3 scoops protein, 1 scoop oats, banana, 30g peanut butter, 500ml SS milk

200g chicken, 125g rice, 2 eggs

200g chicken, 125g rice, 1 egg

Dinner tbc but will be meat and veg

Shake before bed if needed.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Been hitting the zma last few days. Makes a huge difference to how well I sleep. It's an everyday supp for me now.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Been hitting the zma last few days. Makes a huge difference to how well I sleep. It's an everyday supp for me now.


Sounds good mate, any strength gains


----------



## Fatstuff

what kind of bike benjy?


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BR0ID said:


> Sounds good mate, any strength gains


Matched my dead lift pb yesterday so its come back, that's all I care about!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> what kind of bike benjy?


Specialized rockhopper mate, unused and half price


----------



## Ginger Ben

Shoulders this morning no pbs but a solid session

Ohp

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Superset face pulls

[email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

Superset upright cable rows

[email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

Seated DB lat raises

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Drop set to [email protected]

Oly bar shrugs

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] drop to

[email protected] drop to

[email protected]

Rear delt cable flys

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] drop to

[email protected]


----------



## flinty90

good session that mate , you been out on bike yet ??? ....


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> good session that mate , you been out on bike yet ??? ....


Cheers mate, no It's got a couple of flats from where its been in a garage for a while so need to get a pump then its good to go.


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Cheers mate, no It's got a couple of flats from where its been in a garage for a while so need to get a pump then its good to go.


well sort the fcuker then, its not going to ride itself lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> well sort the fcuker then, its not going to ride itself lol


Lol on my way to halfords right now


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol on my way to halfords right now


a tip for you bro

if you have the presta valves then replace innertubes with the ones that have slime already in them... if you have the schraeder valves (car tyre valves) buy the tube of slime to put in yourself. its a lifesaver and you dont have to worry about punctures as much bro !!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> a tip for you bro
> 
> if you have the presta valves then replace innertubes with the ones that have slime already in them... if you have the schraeder valves (car tyre valves) buy the tube of slime to put in yourself. its a lifesaver and you dont have to worry about punctures as much bro !!!


Good plan. I have the presta ones so will keep an eye out for the slime ones. Sounds like a sensible purchase as punctures are a right ball ache.


----------



## Ginger Ben

I'm smoking a chicken for dinner, that is all.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Ginger Ben said:


> I'm smoking a chicken for dinner, that is all.


It was lovely


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> I'm smoking a chicken for dinner, that is all.


fcuk me mate how you get rizlas to fit a chicken in ???


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> fcuk me mate how you get rizlas to fit a chicken in ???


I stick a few together, Bob Marley style


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning all,

1300 cal power shake for breakfast today, I'll be damned if I'm going to weigh less than Luther!!!


----------



## Richie186

Ginger Ben said:


> Morning all,
> 
> 1300 cal power shake for breakfast today, I'll be damned if I'm going to weigh less than Luther!!!


1300 cals?!? What the jiggins was in it?


----------



## TELBOR

Richie186 said:


> 1300 cals?!? What the jiggins was in it?


Sex wee and some oats


----------



## Richie186

R0BR0ID said:


> Sex wee and some oats


Sex wee is that calorific? That would explain why my ex is so big she has her own weather system.


----------



## Mr_Morocco

1300 cals is a hell of a shake, share the recipe ben


----------



## Ginger Ben

Richie186 said:


> Sex wee is that calorific? That would explain why my ex is so big she has her own weather system.


Pmsl


----------



## Ginger Ben

500ml semi skimmed milk

2 scoops (84g) MP instant oats

Large banana

2 scoops ON gold standard Whey

1 scoop MP total protein (blend)

50g natural meridian peanut butter

Splash of water

5g creatine

5g glutamine


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Ginger Ben said:


> 500ml semi skimmed milk
> 
> 2 scoops (84g) MP instant oats
> 
> Large banana
> 
> 2 scoops ON gold standard Whey
> 
> 1 scoop MP total protein (blend)
> 
> 50g natural meridian peanut butter
> 
> Splash of water
> 
> 5g creatine
> 
> 5g glutamine


whats the macro breakdown in that?


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> 500ml semi skimmed milk
> 
> 2 scoops (84g) MP instant oats
> 
> Large banana
> 
> 2 scoops ON gold standard Whey
> 
> 1 scoop MP total protein (blend)
> 
> 50g natural meridian peanut butter
> 
> Splash of water
> 
> 5g creatine
> 
> 5g glutamine


I get 1298 cals, you've disappointed me 

Sounds spot on Benjamin!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Mr_Morocco said:


> whats the macro breakdown in that?


Carbs 123g

Fat 42g

Protein 112g


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> Morning all,
> 
> 1300 cal power shake for breakfast today, I'll be damned if I'm going to weigh less than Luther!!!


You never will with your high bf


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> You never will with your high bf


Oooo you bitch


----------



## Ginger Ben

Next meal

4 slices burgen bread

2 chicken breasts

4 eggs fried in coconut oil

Made into 2 well tasty sarnies


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Next meal
> 
> 4 slices burgen bread
> 
> 2 chicken breasts
> 
> 4 eggs fried in coconut oil
> 
> Made into 2 well tasty sarnies


Fat fcuk


----------



## Fatstuff

Burgen oestro bread!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> Burgen oestro bread!


Err wtf


----------



## George-Bean

Thought I best look in here to make sure the Gingers are being kept in line ;-D


----------



## Ginger Ben

George-Bean said:


> Thought I best look in here to make sure the Gingers are being kept in line ;-D


All good in here thanks George. How's things for you??

Might hit legs today, might rest and do it tomorrow.....not sure......

Upper body still generally feeling battered so will save chest and tris for Monday and hit it hard.


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> Err wtf


Just be wary of soy products mate, google oestrogenic activity burgen bread. Your hormones are in a delicate place now, u need all the help u can get.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> Just be wary of soy products mate, google oestrogenic activity burgen bread. Your hormones are in a delicate place now, u need all the help u can get.


Thought the whole soya estrogen thing was bunk?


----------



## TELBOR

Fatstuff said:


> Just be wary of soy products mate, google oestrogenic activity burgen bread. Your hormones are in a delicate place now, u need all the help u can get.


I'm sure a little bread is fine, his diet isn't rich in Soy is it?!


----------



## Ginger Ben

No appetite today, feel a little off colour if anything. Going to go to the cinema to see Ted and then hit a leg session see if it cheers me up!


----------



## George-Bean

Had a great session today, came out of the gym feeling like a God ;-D


----------



## Fatstuff

R0BR0ID said:


> I'm sure a little bread is fine, his diet isn't rich in Soy is it?!


No but he's taking a cocktail of hormones after a long steroid cycle, fcuk if u think I'll be eating a morsel of anything that may or may not hinder it, best to err on side of caution IMO. Don't see why people go mad on burgen bread anyways.


----------



## TELBOR

Fatstuff said:


> No but he's taking a cocktail of hormones after a long steroid cycle, fcuk if u think I'll be eating a morsel of anything that may or may not hinder it, best to err on side of caution IMO. Don't see why people go mad on burgen bread anyways.


Because its nice and always £1 in Morrisons


----------



## Fatstuff

R0BR0ID said:


> Because its nice and always £1 in Morrisons


It's a small price to pay for phytoestrogenic boobies


----------



## Ginger Ben

Lol ill take my chances with the bread, wonder if they do baps...??


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol ill take my chances with the bread, wonder if they do baps...??


eventually lol


----------



## TELBOR

Fatstuff said:


> It's a small price to pay for phytoestrogenic boobies


Does this explain your b1tch tits


----------



## Fatstuff

R0BR0ID said:


> Does this explain your b1tch tits


that my friend would be beer and takeaways, beer does actually raise oestrogen also, so who am i to judge


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> that my friend would be beer and takeaways, beer does actually raise oestrogen also, so who am i to judge


Going out for a curry tonight 

No beer though, got to be good as skipped gym today and have to go tomorrow morning. But of a chest and tris blast I reckon.


----------



## Fatstuff

What curry u having?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> What curry u having?


Not sure yet, might be good and have tandoori mixed grill and a cheeky starter to make it feel like a proper cheat.


----------



## Fatstuff

U ever have a pathia?


----------



## Milky

Wife just had a curry, l had my omellette.

Another night of moaning about a bad stomach.


----------



## George-Bean

Theres too much scoffing going on in the thread...........


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> U ever have a pathia?


Yes mate, quite like them.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Milky said:


> Wife just had a curry, l had my omellette.
> 
> Another night of moaning about a bad stomach.


You or her??

Do you put anything in the omellettes?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Thinking of changing my training around a bit.

4 day split -

Heavy upper body

Heavy lower body + traps

Light, more volume upper

Light, more volume lower + shoulders

Exercise choices would be based around a 5x5 routine on the heavy days and more hypertrophy work on the lighter days.

Thinking -

Chins, deads, bb bench, ohp

Squats, leg press, calf raises, shrugs

Dips, seated rows/DB rows, rear delts, curls, tri extensions

Hack squats, leg extn, ham curls, face pulls and lat raises

Thoughts??


----------



## Fatstuff

Looks good mate, although u could just do the same on light day as you do heavy day but change the rep ranges. 5 x 10 @ 65% of max or something.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> Looks good mate, although u could just do the same on light day as you do heavy day but change the rep ranges. 5 x 10 @ 65% of max or something.


Yeah that's true. Thought the variety would keep it more fun though. That's important for me as i get bores easily with gym routines.


----------



## Fatstuff

Yeah that's cool mate, I think it will work well, try it for a while. U might be onto something


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> Yeah that's cool mate, I think it will work well, try it for a while. U might be onto something


Damn should have kept it to myself 

Will give it a go when my mates back from holiday next week.


----------



## George-Bean

pull ups bretherin?


----------



## Ginger Ben

George-Bean said:


> pull ups bretherin?


Do them first on back day mate. Well i do chins but same difference


----------



## Ginger Ben

This mornings chest and tris session

Decline bench

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Dips

[email protected]

[email protected]+20

[email protected]+22.5

[email protected]+25

[email protected]+20

Incline smith bench

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Flat DB flys

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

V bar press downs Superset

[email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

Press ups Superset

12, 6, 5 totally wasted at this point!

Cable flys - weight is each side

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Really good session today. Chuffed strength has bounced back nicely. The 120 felt comfy enough as I didn't have a spotter. Could have hit 125 or 130 for a few with a spotter.

Operation 3 plates a side is on for the next month!


----------



## Milky

Ginger Ben said:


> You or her??
> 
> Do you put anything in the omellettes?


Her mate and just mushrooms for me.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Really hoping I can hit my next cycle in January stronger than I finished the last one.

I know that sounds like an obvious goal but ill be really pleased if I can still progress well off cycle.

Learnt a lot over the last year and think the second one will be a lot better than the first.

Just thinking out loud


----------



## George-Bean

How do you flip your omelettes?


----------



## Ginger Ben

George-Bean said:


> How do you flip your omelettes?


Honestly I pour my heart out and you post this shyte!?!


----------



## George-Bean

meh, you always seem on top of your game, and I am as jealous as hell of how much you eat ;-)


----------



## Ginger Ben

George-Bean said:


> meh, you always seem on top of your game, and I am as jealous as hell of how much you eat ;-)


Lol thanks mate, wish I could actually do what I know I should do though!


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> Really hoping I can hit my next cycle in January stronger than I finished the last one.
> 
> I know that sounds like an obvious goal but ill be really pleased if I can still progress well off cycle.
> 
> Learnt a lot over the last year and think the second one will be a lot better than the first.
> 
> Just thinking out loud


You're training is spot on benjy and you'll obviously run a decent,suitable course,so is your diet a key factor? I can't really see how you can improve on what you already do?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Thanks Luther. Yeah diet is the key for me to get right. I know what I have to do, its just doing it that's the hard part!

I'm good probably 4 or 5 days out of the week. I still dont eat a lot of rubbish on the other days but I probably pay less attention to what I eat in terms of hitting macros.

Half tempted to pay somebody to put together a meal plan for me that's achievable.


----------



## biglbs

Ginger Ben said:


> Yeah that's true. Thought the variety would keep it more fun though. That's important for me as i get bores easily with gym routines.


Where have i heard this before,,,,,,, 

As you know i am big fan of light/heavy/low/high reps,imo it is superior for growth to any other method fof me anyhow,


----------



## biglbs

Anyone seen anobolic,oh no that is correct,cvnt is banned,,,,,,, :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

biglbs said:


> Anyone seen anobolic,oh no that is correct,cvnt is banned,,,,,,, :lol:


LOL, such a shame


----------



## Ginger Ben

Protein pancake with banana 

Fuel for leg session this morning


----------



## Ginger Ben

F'ing gym closed ay 1 today so got a 20 minute leg session in! 

Squats

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

That's it


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> F'ing gym closed ay 1 today so got a 20 minute leg session in!
> 
> Squats
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> That's it


Could have stayed at home and squatted your lunch box


----------



## biglbs

Ginger Ben said:


> F'ing gym closed ay 1 today so got a 20 minute leg session in!
> 
> Squats
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected] EDITED
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> what's that?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Not done squats for a while so was testing the water at each weight. All felt fine so next time will hit them properly.


----------



## Ginger Ben

So I think this is my new workout plan.......thoughts?

Upper 1

Decline bench heavy 5x10

OHP heavy 5x10

Dips heavy 5x10

Chins 80% of other sessions weights 5x10

DB rows 80% 5x10

Bicep curls heavy 5x10

Core exercise/abs 5x20-30 reps

Lower 1

Deads heavy 5x10

Squat 80% 5x10

Leg press 80% 5x10

Leg extension 80% 5x10

Core 5x20-30

Upper 2

Chins heavy 5x10

Db rows heavy 5x10

Decline bench 80% 5x10

Ohp 80% 5x10

Dips 80% 5x10

Bicep curls 80% 5x10

Core 5x20-30

Lower 2

Squat heavy 5x10

Dead lift 80% 5x10

Leg press heavy 5x10

Leg extension heavy 5x10

Core 5x20-30

Do this for 4 weeks, next 4 weeks drop to 5x5 but everything else remains the same. Next 3 weeks drop to 5x3, everything else the same. Take next week off totally then start new phase of 5x10 and so on.

I like the look of it so will give it a spin and see what happens. Only concern is lack of rear delt work but will see how that goes and might do something for them if needed


----------



## biglbs

I think less technical,more how you are on that day mate,remember every day is different,listen to your body,it changes.

What i am trying to write in my limited way is,instinct more i think you are ready 'feel'what is right now!Nothing ,repeat nothing is cast in stone...I have been silently watching you(no stalker)


----------



## Ginger Ben

biglbs said:


> I think less technical,more how you are on that day mate,remember every day is different,listen to your body,it changes.
> 
> What i am trying to write in my limited way is,instinct more i think you are ready 'feel'what is right now!Nothing ,repeat nothing is cast in stone...I have been silently watching you(no stalker)


Thanks lobes, I know what you mean.

Been having a little perv in here have you?? 

Welcome anytime mate


----------



## biglbs

Ginger Ben said:


> Thanks lobes, I know what you mean.
> 
> Been having a little perv in here have you??
> 
> Welcome anytime mate


On this board.........you have a great future,i think AND you listen,great traitsnow fook off ya ginger cvnt,from a fat cvnt who knows fook all xx


----------



## biglbs

Ps cannot rep,owed then..


----------



## Ginger Ben

biglbs said:


> On this board.........you have a great future,i think AND you listen,great traitsnow fook off ya ginger cvnt,from a fat cvnt who knows fook all xx


Lol love you too you big strong nancy


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> So I think this is my new workout plan.......thoughts?
> 
> Upper 1
> 
> Decline bench heavy 5x10
> 
> OHP heavy 5x10
> 
> Dips heavy 5x10
> 
> Chins 80% of other sessions weights 5x10
> 
> DB rows 80% 5x10
> 
> Bicep curls heavy 5x10
> 
> Core exercise/abs 5x20-30 reps
> 
> Lower 1
> 
> Deads heavy 5x10
> 
> Squat 80% 5x10
> 
> Leg press 80% 5x10
> 
> Leg extension 80% 5x10
> 
> Core 5x20-30
> 
> Upper 2
> 
> Chins heavy 5x10
> 
> Db rows heavy 5x10
> 
> Decline bench 80% 5x10
> 
> Ohp 80% 5x10
> 
> Dips 80% 5x10
> 
> Bicep curls 80% 5x10
> 
> Core 5x20-30
> 
> Lower 2
> 
> Squat heavy 5x10
> 
> Dead lift 80% 5x10
> 
> Leg press heavy 5x10
> 
> Leg extension heavy 5x10
> 
> Core 5x20-30
> 
> Do this for 4 weeks, next 4 weeks drop to 5x5 but everything else remains the same. Next 3 weeks drop to 5x3, everything else the same. Take next week off totally then start new phase of 5x10 and so on.
> 
> I like the look of it so will give it a spin and see what happens. Only concern is lack of rear delt work but will see how that goes and might do something for them if needed


I like it mate, more volume than I would like my lazy ass to do lol but looks solid. I like your step set idea too, your a switched on guy benjy and u know what ur doing.

In regards your diet plan. I think your smart enough to know what to do, but u r like me in the respect that this is a hobby and the social aspect comes first. Have u read lyle mcdonalds guide to flexible dieting, it's an interesting read mate. U can download the torrent for fcuk all.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> I like it mate, more volume than I would like my lazy ass to do lol but looks solid. I like your step set idea too, your a switched on guy benjy and u know what ur doing.
> 
> In regards your diet plan. I think your smart enough to know what to do, but u r like me in the respect that this is a hobby and the social aspect comes first. Have u read lyle mcdonalds guide to flexible dieting, it's an interesting read mate. U can download the torrent for fcuk all.


Thanks stan. Yep the social aspect and this being a hobby are what stops me being mega strict all the time. I'll download that torrent and check it out cheers.


----------



## TELBOR

Hello Sir!!

I don't see that Bike being used yet 

Session ideas look good mate and defo agree with this being a 'hobby' over a full time commitment!

We easily get swept away with what matters and a reflection of an athlete doesn't put food on the table does it lol.

I'm gonna try and get my skinny ar5e to the gym later 

Wish me luck :lol:


----------



## Fatstuff

If it helps your diet Ben I have a snack which has got a 60/40/0 ratio of protein/fat/carbs u can have between meals!!

Pork crunch, get 'em down ya son!!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BR0ID said:


> Hello Sir!!
> 
> I don't see that Bike being used yet
> 
> Session ideas look good mate and defo agree with this being a 'hobby' over a full time commitment!
> 
> We easily get swept away with what matters and a reflection of an athlete doesn't put food on the table does it lol.
> 
> I'm gonna try and get my skinny ar5e to the gym later
> 
> Wish me luck :lol:


Afternoon mate. No not been out on it yet, believe it or not I've been too bloody busy since I bought it! Hopefully get on it tomorrow for a few miles 

Only 9 weeks to go and we can start working again, really looking forward to it as not working can be really dull at times, especially when trying not to spend money.

Have a good one mate!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> If it helps your diet Ben I have a snack which has got a 60/40/0 ratio of protein/fat/carbs u can have between meals!!
> 
> Pork crunch, get 'em down ya son!!!


LOL, brilliant!


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> LOL, brilliant!


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Afternoon mate. No not been out on it yet, believe it or not I've been too bloody busy since I bought it! Hopefully get on it tomorrow for a few miles
> 
> Only 9 weeks to go and we can start working again, really looking forward to it as not working can be really dull at times, especially when trying not to spend money.
> 
> Have a good one mate!


Roll on working - ya bum! 

Just get a bike stand and pop it on that and ride it in your living room


----------



## Ginger Ben

Scoped out a bike route today that I can do laps of while the wife runs it. It's a 2.3m loop so ill do 10 laps or so and she's aiming for 3.

Going to give it a spin tomorrow afternoon. Back and bis in the gym first though, priorities


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Scoped out a bike route today that I can do laps of while the wife runs it. It's a 2.3m loop so ill do 10 laps or so and she's aiming for 3.
> 
> Going to give it a spin tomorrow afternoon. Back and bis in the gym first though, priorities


Sounds like a plan!

I'll say you do 5 laps  x


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BR0ID said:


> Sounds like a plan!
> 
> I'll say you do 5 laps  x


Well I might get lost....


----------



## Ginger Ben

Back and biceps

Chins

[email protected]

[email protected]+10

[email protected]+20

[email protected]+30

[email protected]+30

[email protected]+20

DB rows

[email protected]

Yates row

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] straps

Wide grip pull downs

[email protected]

[email protected] stack

[email protected]

Ez bar preacher curls

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Excluding bar weight

DB hammer curls

[email protected]

Straight arm pull downs

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

No pbs but pleases with how it all went. Solid session that did the job


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> Back and biceps
> 
> Chins
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]+10
> 
> [email protected]+20
> 
> [email protected]+30
> 
> [email protected]+30
> 
> [email protected]+20
> 
> DB rows
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Yates row
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected] straps
> 
> Wide grip pull downs
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected] stack
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Ez bar preacher curls
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Excluding bar weight
> 
> DB hammer curls
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Straight arm pull downs
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> No pbs but pleases with how it all went. Solid session that did the job


I like it!! What do u mean by 6+2+1 on chins?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> I like it!! What do u mean by 6+2+1 on chins?


Rest pause basically so 6 reps hit failure, 10 seconds rest go again get 2 out etc etc


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> Rest pause basically so 6 reps hit failure, 10 seconds rest go again get 2 out etc etc


Still dangling? Lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> Still dangling? Lol


Haha no there are foot rests so you dont have to release grip but can take weight off to give yourself a short breather


----------



## Fatstuff

Ah that's cool! I dont reckon if I hit failure then dangled all the way to the bottom for 10 secs I could get myself back up lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> Ah that's cool! I dont reckon if I hit failure then dangled all the way to the bottom for 10 secs I could get myself back up lol


No, me neither! Broke the clip on my dipping belt today doing chins. Annoying.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Rest pause basically so 6 reps hit failure, 10 seconds rest go again get 2 out etc etc


I do this, makes it feel worth while when doing them


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BR0ID said:


> I do this, makes it feel worth while when doing them


I do it on a lot of exercises to be honest. It's a good technique.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> I do it on a lot of exercises to be honest. It's a good technique.


Agreed, just that little breather and go again, soon fooks me up lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

Just had large cod, battered sausage and half a portion of chips, what a cnut.

Still, I'm expecting some big gym power tomorrow!


----------



## Fatstuff

Lol are u fatstuff in disguise?!!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Well I've just done an hour of yoga.....

Stan you need to do this too, has losened my legs and back up no end. Going to do it a few times a week for flexibility.

Right food now then off to do damage to shoulders and traps


----------



## Ginger Ben

Protein pancakes again for me 

1 scoop vanilla protein

1scoop MP powdered oats

3 whole eggs

100ml milk

Can leave out oats and egg yolks if cutting

Makes 3 good sized pancakes, I cook mine in a bit of butter


----------



## Ginger Ben

Shoulders this morning

Ohp

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Seated DB press

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Face pulls

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] drop set [email protected] drop set [email protected]

Upright cable rows with rope

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] drop set [email protected] drop set [email protected]

DB lat raises

[email protected], [email protected] drop set [email protected], [email protected] drop set [email protected]

Oly bar shrugs

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] drop set [email protected] drop set [email protected]

Solid again, nothing amazing but pleased to not be going backwards.

Weight has stabilised at 214.5 so hopfully I can now start to build from there. 3 more days of pct to go and feeling exactly how i remember feeling pre cycle (I.e. bloody average! Lol)

Start new routine on Tuesday as away now at a wedding for next 4 days. Taking protein and homemade bars with me though


----------



## Ginger Ben

Foods been good today

2 scoop protein 2 scoop oats in 500ml milk

3 protein pancakes as earlier recipe

2 scoop protein 2 scoop oats, pb and 500ml milk shake

165g cooked weight chicken with 125g rice, handful of peas

2 large pork chops (and most of the fat), sweet potato mash and cabbage

Will have a chicken breast with some cheese later on

No idea of macros but looks good to me


----------



## Richie186

Ginger Ben said:


> Shoulders this morning
> 
> Ohp
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Seated DB press
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Face pulls
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected] drop set [email protected] drop set [email protected]
> 
> Upright cable rows with rope
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected] drop set [email protected] drop set [email protected]
> 
> DB lat raises
> 
> [email protected], [email protected] drop set [email protected], [email protected] drop set [email protected]
> 
> Oly bar shrugs
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected] drop set [email protected] drop set [email protected]
> 
> Solid again, nothing amazing but pleased to not be going backwards.
> 
> Weight has stabilised at 214.5 so hopfully I can now start to build from there. 3 more days of pct to go and feeling exactly how i remember feeling pre cycle (I.e. bloody average! Lol)
> 
> Start new routine on Tuesday as away now at a wedding for next 4 days. Taking protein and homemade bars with me though


That's still a lot a weight your throwing about in the gym mate. How much body weight have you lost since coming off?


----------



## Fatstuff

yoga lol, did u not feel like a tit?


----------



## luther1

Fatstuff said:


> yoga lol, did u not feel like a tit?


No,but he looked like one in his leotard


----------



## Ginger Ben

Richie186 said:


> That's still a lot a weight your throwing about in the gym mate. How much body weight have you lost since coming off?


About 10 lbs down from my heaviest but cos of oxys that was water. My weight really hasn't changed much since before I cycles but I've recomped massively which I'm happy with. Plan now is leanish bulk until January hit dnp for two weeks then maybe start another cycle. If I cycle again ill do dnp at the same time.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> yoga lol, did u not feel like a tit?





luther1 said:


> No,but he looked like one in his leotard


Nah did it in the living room with the Mrs. Quite good fun actually. It's just all stretching basically.


----------



## luther1

Does yoga,bought a bike,unemployed,strange workout routine,eats like a king and will get gowt. Wtf is happening to benjy?


----------



## Fatstuff

luther1 said:


> Does yoga,bought a bike,unemployed,strange workout routine,eats like a king and will get gowt. Wtf is happening to benjy?


Hes ginger, say no more


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> Does yoga,bought a bike,unemployed,strange workout routine,eats like a king and will get gowt. Wtf is happening to benjy?


Lol I do sound like a cnut don't I!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Just looked back to page 1. I'm 2 pounds heavier than I was when I started this journal and was natty.

Thank fvck I've got stronger or I'd be wondering what the fvcking point in all this is!! Pmsl


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> Just looked back to page 1. I'm 2 pounds heavier than I was when I started this journal and was natty.
> 
> Thank fvck I've got stronger or I'd be wondering what the fvcking point in all this is!! Pmsl


skinny pr**k lol


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> Just looked back to page 1. I'm 2 pounds heavier than I was when I started this journal and was natty.
> 
> Thank fvck I've got stronger or I'd be wondering what the fvcking point in all this is!! Pmsl


2lbs in 8 months and been on cycle.thats excellent going benjy. Can you share your secret?


----------



## Fatstuff

Im sure luther has got ur journal on txt alert as the cnut is nowhere to be seen elsewhere!


----------



## luther1

I didn't know you could do that. I'm on an iPad and it's rather primitive compared to a pc,no refresh etc.

I'm sure your body shape has changed though Ben,yes?

If,8 months ago,you said to your mrs that you were going to train like your life depended on it,eat frequently and pre selected foods only,take gear,spend a fortune on supplements etc to gain 2 lb,do you think she would have said "you go for it babe" or kicked you in the bollox?


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> I didn't know you could do that. I'm on an iPad and it's rather primitive compared to a pc,no refresh etc.
> 
> I'm sure your body shape has changed though Ben,yes?
> 
> If,8 months ago,you said to your mrs that you were going to train like your life depended on it,eat frequently and pre selected foods only,take gear,spend a fortune on supplements etc to gain 2 lb,do you think she would have said "you go for it babe" or kicked you in the bollox?


Pmsl as I said I've recomped massively. Just had this conversation with her and she says I look a lot bigger currently.

I'm the same weight but much leaner and carrying a lot more muscle mass.

Wish I had proper.before and after phots as.they'd look good I reckon.


----------



## luther1

When I get my pc fixed,I'll charge my old phone and upload the pics when I started at 11st 13lb. I'm embarrassed to think I looked ok back then,fcuking glad the ex called me puny.


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> When I get my pc fixed,I'll charge my old phone and upload the pics when I started at 11st 13lb. I'm embarrassed to think I looked ok back then,fcuking glad the ex called me puny.


Just had a chicken breast with melted cheese and bbq sauce.

Who the fvck does my body think it is, 2lbs pah!


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> When I get my pc fixed,I'll charge my old phone and upload the pics when I started at 11st 13lb. I'm embarrassed to think I looked ok back then,fcuking glad the ex called me puny.


You still on cycle mate? Been a while now?


----------



## Fatstuff

There u go mate, decent recomp i would say ... well done.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> View attachment 93040
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There u go mate, decent recomp i would say ... well done.


Brilliant, repped


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> You still on cycle mate? Been a while now?


Been off for nearly 3 weeks now Ben,cruising on 200mg every 10 days. Was on for 10 weeks,gains stopped so I didn't want to keep on running the cycle and prolonging recovery and cruise etc. will do burr again but will probably up my tren to maybe 400mg but I'll run 'a' so if I get bad sides I'll come straight off or halve the dose


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> Been off for nearly 3 weeks now Ben,cruising on 200mg every 10 days. Was on for 10 weeks,gains stopped so I didn't want to keep on running the cycle and prolonging recovery and cruise etc. will do burr again but will probably up my tren to maybe 400mg but I'll run 'a' so if I get bad sides I'll come straight off or halve the dose


So you're cruising now? What's the plan, blast again then come off for a bit?

I'm staying off until at least January maybe longer depending how things go


----------



## Ginger Ben

The tren sides got me at 400 at 200 I reckon I could have lasted it out but live and learn


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> The tren sides got me at 400 at 200 I reckon I could have lasted it out but live and learn


Think i should pop 200 tren into my cut instead of an oral?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> Think i should pop 200 tren into my cut instead of an oral?


Thought you were anti tren?

Depends what you want I guess, yeah it wold be good but winny will fvck you up less if you're susceptible to tren sides. Or run A so you can stop if needs be.


----------



## luther1

One last blast before Xmas in my quest for 16st then come off and get bloods etc.

Food today

CNP whey shake,evoo,100gms oats

225 gms chicken, 250 pasta

Same

Shake and 175gms prawns

5 egg omelette and 1 chicken breast

Shake before bed

I have one extra meal on training days but I've had this week off as i haven't had time off for just over a year


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> One last blast before Xmas in my quest for 16st then come off and get bloods etc.
> 
> Food today
> 
> CNP whey shake,evoo,100gms oats
> 
> 225 gms chicken, 250 pasta
> 
> Same
> 
> Shake and 175gms prawns
> 
> 5 egg omelette and 1 chicken breast
> 
> Shake before bed
> 
> I have one extra meal on training days but I've had this week off as i haven't had time off for just over a year


Is that all cooked weight?

How many calls is it? Looks like a good days eating.


----------



## biglbs

Great work,recomp is defo the way to go as your body actualy has been used to that weight,if you like ,,,,,it is not needing to adjust to carrying more weight as it is 'normal'for you.

I imagine you feel a lot more healthy and actualy lighter,even though you are 2 lbs heavier.Well if tren aint an issue:rolleyes:

Keep this going mate,good stuff


----------



## luther1

All cooked weight and genuinely have no idea of cals. I just aim for 350ish of protein and nearly that of carbs and evoo with shakes,other than my pre workout shake,obviously. I also have peanut butter and rice cakes a few times a day and maybe one or two cheat meals a week. No alcohol,chocolate etc. a cheat meal is having chips with my steak when we eat out,what a thrill!


----------



## biglbs

luther1 said:


> All cooked weight and genuinely have no idea of cals. I just aim for 350ish of protein and nearly that of carbs and evoo with shakes,other than my pre workout shake,obviously. I also have peanut butter and rice cakes a few times a day and maybe one or two cheat meals a week. No alcohol,chocolate etc. a cheat meal is having chips with my steak when we eat out,what a thrill!


my diet/training has gone to proper sh1t since my back played up bad,i am struggling to be assed at mo,i have a week away next week i hope i get my drive back,i am not liking this change at all....


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> All cooked weight and genuinely have no idea of cals. I just aim for 350ish of protein and nearly that of carbs and evoo with shakes,other than my pre workout shake,obviously. I also have peanut butter and rice cakes a few times a day and maybe one or two cheat meals a week. No alcohol,chocolate etc. a cheat meal is having chips with my steak when we eat out,what a thrill!


Ok interesting. Need to up my meat consumption I think.


----------



## luther1

biglbs said:


> my diet/training has gone to proper sh1t since my back played up bad,i am struggling to be assed at mo,i have a week away next week i hope i get my drive back,i am not liking this change at all....


 I think it's difficult to do all this lobes if you are married,have a family,business etc. I live on my own so eating selfishly isn't a problem and I work for myself so that's cool too. If I was living with someone or indeed had my daughter 24/7 then they would come before me. I do empathise with those that have proper commitments.

You going away in the winny?


----------



## Ginger Ben

biglbs said:


> Great work,recomp is defo the way to go as your body actualy has been used to that weight,if you like ,,,,,it is not needing to adjust to carrying more weight as it is 'normal'for you.
> 
> I imagine you feel a lot more healthy and actualy lighter,even though you are 2 lbs heavier.Well if tren aint an issue:rolleyes:
> 
> Keep this going mate,good stuff


I do feel better for it for sure. Weight.has shifted from fat around middle to muscle around the top 



biglbs said:


> my diet/training has gone to proper sh1t since my back played up bad,i am struggling to be assed at mo,i have a week away next week i hope i get my drive back,i am not liking this change at all....


Bad back is a right cock of an injury, so much you can't do.

You know how to deal with it though, rest is good and you'll get the hunger back when you're fixed.


----------



## luther1

Have recently dropped carbs from bedtime shake and one other meal. Trying to lean up a bit before the blast and hopefully water and bloat will drop as I've dropped the test.


----------



## biglbs

Thank you for those supportive kind words guys,i feel like it is needed at the moment,my back is so bad i am unable to stand for more than 10/15 mins of say cooking,well ,sorry to come in and moan i meant to just compliment you Benj and say hi to others,,


----------



## Ginger Ben

biglbs said:


> Thank you for those supportive kind words guys,i feel like it is needed at the moment,my back is so bad i am unable to stand for more than 10/15 mins of say cooking,well ,sorry to come in and moan i meant to just compliment you Benj and say hi to others,,


Not at all mate, I run an open door policy and you're always welcome up or.down


----------



## Ginger Ben

So wedding preparations are going well. Will be ****ed later so expect some random posting


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> So wedding preparations are going well. Will be ****ed later so expect some random posting


Wedding...??

Another sham one for a passport or something :lol:


----------



## George-Bean

R0BR0ID said:


> Wedding...??
> 
> Another sham one for a passport or something :lol:


nope, he just does it so he can stuff his face at the reception lol.


----------



## TELBOR

George-Bean said:


> nope, he just does it so he can stuff his face at the reception lol.


Thought as much!

He'll be on later, single post, a few words but blatantly [email protected]


----------



## biglbs

Ginger Ben said:


> So wedding preparations are going well. Will be ****ed later so expect some random posting


Reps please:laugh: :lol: :whistling:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Lol not mine ya doughnuts my best mates. Hanging today just eaten two pizzas to make myself feel better


----------



## George-Bean

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol not mine ya doughnuts my best mates. Hanging today just eaten two pizzas to make myself feel better


Must be those healthy pizza's. Not come across those myself though....................


----------



## Fatstuff

George-Bean said:


> Must be those healthy pizza's. Not come across those myself though....................


Them delizia pizzas are 400 cals for a whole one lol


----------



## George-Bean

How big are they?


----------



## Fatstuff

George-Bean said:


> How big are they?


Dunno lol my non training fat mate raves about them


----------



## TELBOR

Fatty.... Wtf is it with your two tone bionic forearm


----------



## Fatstuff

R0BR0ID said:


> Fatty.... Wtf is it with your two tone bionic forearm


Dunno I'm just weird looking lol, can't help it.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Afternoon ladies, back from the wedding now, hell of a good weekend 

First session of new gym programme tomorrow. Will be interesting to see what weight selection is like for a 5x10 programme.

Plan is to still pyramid up a bit so I'm not doing loads of warm ups then 5 working sets but not sure how it will work in practice. Maybe 5x10 at the same weight would be better?


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Afternoon ladies, back from the wedding now, hell of a good weekend
> 
> First session of new gym programme tomorrow. Will be interesting to see what weight selection is like for a 5x10 programme.
> 
> Plan is to still pyramid up a bit so I'm not doing loads of warm ups then 5 working sets but not sure how it will work in practice. Maybe 5x10 at the same weight would be better?


5x10 at same weight... Would that just be the same as 5x5 strength training but double reps?

See how you get on mate.

Glad wedding was good


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BR0ID said:


> 5x10 at same weight... Would that just be the same as 5x5 strength training but double reps?
> 
> See how you get on mate.
> 
> Glad wedding was good


Yeah it would. You do 4 weeks at 5x10, 4 weeks at 5x5 then 3 weeks at 5x3 then a week off.

So its more strength focussed in the second and third stages.

Think ill pyramid for the first wave then keep it the same for the 5x5 and 5x3


----------



## Fatstuff

Is this your own routine that u posted up the other day?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> Is this your own routine that u posted up the other day?


Well I lifted it off the internet but yes that's the one


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fvck that was hard work!!

Decline bench

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Ohp

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Dips

[email protected]+10

[email protected]+10

[email protected]+10

[email protected]+5

[email protected]+5

Chins 80%

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

DB rows 80%

[email protected] x 5 sets

Ez bar curls

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Core - ab crunch machine

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Cycled there and back too


----------



## Richie186

Ginger Ben said:


> Fvck that was hard work!!
> 
> Decline bench
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Ohp
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Dips
> 
> [email protected]+10
> 
> [email protected]+10
> 
> [email protected]+10
> 
> [email protected]+5
> 
> [email protected]+5
> 
> Chins 80%
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> DB rows 80%
> 
> [email protected] x 5 sets
> 
> Ez bar curls
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Core - ab crunch machine
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Cycled there and back too


that's a sh1t load of work mate. I'd sleep for a week after that! (if the tren would let me!)


----------



## Ginger Ben

Richie186 said:


> that's a sh1t load of work mate. I'd sleep for a week after that! (if the tren would let me!)


Yeah its pretty high volume. Feel ok today though. Heading off for lower body session 1 now. Should be ruined after that.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Savage

Deads

[email protected]

[email protected] felt heavy today

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Squats 80%

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Leg press machine 80%

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Leg extn 80%

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Floor wiper leg raises

20 x 5 sets

Weight selection was a little off today as first session of this routine but learnt a lot for next time. Still had me hanging out my ar5e by the end of it


----------



## flinty90

what have i missed in here then benathy ... you training differently bro ???


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> what have i missed in here then benathy ... you training differently bro ???


Yes mate had been doing the last routine for a few months so thought a change was needed. New one is a cnut!

2 upper body and 2 lower body sessions makes one cycle.

4 cycles at 5x10

4 at 5x5

3 at 5x3

Week off

Start again with 5x10

I like the upper lower split and i like the progressive nature of the reps ranges and therefore weights being used. Give it a go and see how it fares after a couple of weeks.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Everything aches today.......


----------



## Ginger Ben

Just done 6.5 miles.on the bike. Little off road circuit near us. Mrs wanted to run it so I did a couple of laps on the bike.

Nothing strenuous but nice to get some saddle time


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Just done 6.5 miles.on the bike. Little off road circuit near us. Mrs wanted to run it so I did a couple of laps on the bike.
> 
> Nothing strenuous but nice to get some saddle time


what bike did you go for mate and how you finding it for a cardio session in general mate ???


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> what bike did you go for mate and how you finding it for a cardio session in general mate ???


Got a great deal on a specialized rock hopper sl.

I've not done a big ride yet, today was furthest I've been out on it just due to time. I'm riding to the gym too which serves as a nice little warm up.

My mates just got a bike too so we will be going out a lot more soon.


----------



## flinty90

yes its addictive mate when you get started !!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> yes its addictive mate when you get started !!!


Love riding to the gym, quicker than driving as can lock bike up right outside and doesn't cost me £2 parking everytime.

Right time for upper body session 2!


----------



## flinty90

have a good day , session and bike ride bro...

im off out on mine in a bit going to aim for over 25 miles today...

then off to gym for a back session later ...


----------



## Ginger Ben

Chins heavy -

[email protected]

[email protected]+10

[email protected]+15

[email protected]+15

[email protected]+15

DB rows heavy

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Decline bench 80%

[email protected]

10[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Ohp 80%

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Dips 80%

[email protected] x5 sets


----------



## Ginger Ben

Manslaughter half chicken, rice and peas for lunch. Really should get a whole one but too expensive.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Ginger Ben said:


> Manslaughter half chicken, rice and peas for lunch. Really should get a whole one but too expensive.


LOL how did nandos come out as manslaughter?!?!?! That's fvcked up!!


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> LOL how did nandos come out as manslaughter?!?!?! That's fvcked up!!


wondered what the fcuk you were on about lol.. and i though how can you think a full chicken is expensive if you had half anyway lol... till i realise now you meant nandos !!


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> LOL how did nandos come out as manslaughter?!?!?! That's fvcked up!!


Was going to question it myself but thought it was some type of chicken you yuppy types eat and I didn't want to appear fik


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> Was going to question it myself but thought it was some type of chicken you yuppy types eat and I didn't want to appear fik


Lol nowt posh about nandos or manslaughter


----------



## Ginger Ben

So had a 1000 cal shake for breakfast. Got 500g mince beef I'm making in to burgers now which I'll have with some.cheese. another shake later and a take away for dinner (its a Saturday!). Will be a ****** so lots of meat, rice and veg.


----------



## flinty90

PM sent !!!


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> So had a 1000 cal shake for breakfast. Got 500g mince beef I'm making in to burgers now which I'll have with some.cheese. another shake later and a take away for dinner (its a Saturday!). Will be a ****** so lots of meat, rice and veg.


And salt. You'll be up 5lb tomorrow morning so happy days:thumb:


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> And salt. You'll be up 5lb tomorrow morning so happy days:thumb:


Cash back


----------



## luther1

I had an Indian last night,peshwari naan,onion bhajees and poppa doms too so I can't really comment about fat,carbs or salt. Was bloody handsome though. Cooked in ghee too so doubly fatty!


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> I had an Indian last night,peshwari naan,onion bhajees and poppa doms too so I can't really comment about fat,carbs or salt. Was bloody handsome though. Cooked in ghee too so doubly fatty!


hey ?? what happened to our christmas deal lol !!!


----------



## luther1

flinty90 said:


> hey ?? what happened to our christmas deal lol !!!


I've had a bit of a lapse this weekend,the first for a year so now I'm back on it and trying to see if there is a prep guy nearer to me than huddersfield!

How's the weight today benjamima


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> I've had a bit of a lapse this weekend,the first for a year so now I'm back on it and trying to see if there is a prep guy nearer to me than huddersfield!
> 
> How's the weight today benjamima


3lbs up! Gotta love salt


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> 3lbs up! Gotta love salt


any further forward with our plan bro ???


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> any further forward with our plan bro ???


I'm going to do it from next Friday. I'm going away for a few days this week coming on a bit of a holiday so when I get back I can focus with no distractions.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Squats tomorrow. Should be a free rack given its chest Monday.


----------



## Ginger Ben

4 egg mushroom omlette for dinner.


----------



## biglbs

Ginger Ben said:


> 4 egg mushroom omlette for dinner.


Kfc mmmmm


----------



## Ginger Ben

Lower body session 2

Squats

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Deads 80% of last time

[email protected] x5

Leg press

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Leg xtn

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]


----------



## Ginger Ben

Meal 2


----------



## Ginger Ben

Ginger Ben said:


> Meal 2


Meal 3 looks the same


----------



## Ginger Ben

Meal 4 was a shake


----------



## Ginger Ben

Bolgnaise with brown spaghetti next


----------



## biglbs

Fook me it is like ordering in a resterant in here,ok .....can i have.........mmmm.....................


----------



## Ginger Ben

biglbs said:


> Fook me it is like ordering in a resterant in here,ok .....can i have.........mmmm.....................


LOL its more for my records than general entertainment but I can knock you up a bacon sarnie if you're stopping by


----------



## biglbs

Ginger Ben said:


> LOL its more for my records than general entertainment but I can knock you up a bacon sarnie if you're stopping by


I was thinking,beef wellington extra blue,but seared black first,is that ok,i will leave now,,,


----------



## Ginger Ben

biglbs said:


> I was thinking,beef wellington extra blue,but seared black first,is that ok,i will leave now,,,


Ooo you bugger, that is my favourite!


----------



## biglbs

Ginger Ben said:


> Ooo you bugger, that is my favourite!


I make an awsome one,if ever you are in essex..


----------



## Ginger Ben

Who said the pros weren't strong.....? Immense


----------



## biglbs

Ginger Ben said:


> Who said the pros weren't strong.....? Immense


Muscle,the creator of power and movement,done.....


----------



## Ginger Ben

Upper body 1 second time around

Decline bench

[email protected] pleased

Ohp

[email protected]

[email protected]

Dips

[email protected]+10

[email protected]+15

[email protected]+15

DB rows

[email protected]

Chins

[email protected]


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Upper body 1 second time around
> 
> Decline bench
> 
> [email protected] pleased
> 
> Ohp
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Dips
> 
> [email protected]+10
> 
> [email protected]+15
> 
> [email protected]+15
> 
> DB rows
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Chins
> 
> [email protected]


was unsure about this workout when you wrote it yesterday bro. but seeing it typed out like that it looks pretty fcukin spot on actually. might use that myself apart from dips... nice work..


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> was unsure about this workout when you wrote it yesterday bro. but seeing it typed out like that it looks pretty fcukin spot on actually. might use that myself apart from dips... nice work..


It's a lot of volume but there's a good balance.

The bench, ohp and dips were "heavy" today, the other stuff was at 80% of what I did on the upper body 2 session.

Upper body 2 is

Chins heavy

DB rows heavy

Bench 80% of heavy day

Ohp 80%

Dips 80%

Should do curls too but I'm moving them to leg day for time reasons.

It's a good routine so far.


----------



## biglbs

One thing i find odd on these type of workouts and wait for flame thrower,but how can each set be 10/8 or whatever exactly,what if you were strong that day and could have easily done more?Or weak and could not accomplish it?I never fix in stone reps or sets for that reason,i do however use a base as a guide only,imo you have the skills and knowledge to click up to that,what are your thoughts?Have you tried it?x


----------



## Ginger Ben

biglbs said:


> One thing i find odd on these type of workouts and wait for flame thrower,but how can each set be 10/8 or whatever exactly,what if you were strong that day and could have easily done more?Or weak and could not accomplish it?I never fix in stone reps or sets for that reason,i do however use a base as a guide only,imo you have the skills and knowledge to click up to that,what are your thoughts?Have you tried it?x


Yeah i know what you mean. Weight selection is a key part of it and the hardest bit really.

On decline today for example the first 3 sets were easy and i could have done more than 10 reps the last two were though and whilst I hit all the reps the last ones were ground out. To me that means I got the weight right for the volume I'm aiming for.

However I totally agree that the type of training you're describing is also a good way to do it and i do it some times but this current routine is about hitting certain levels of volume. The weights.don't have to be the same for each set so if i start at 100 for 10 on bench and it feels too easy I'll pyramid a bit but still wanting to hit the volume, if i drop a few repas of the last set or two then next time I'll try to do them all at the same weight before moving on.

It's a bit like stronglifts 5x5 but more volume.

Hope that makes sense??


----------



## biglbs

Yes mate .it makes sense to me if the weight within the sets is variable,also i would add,that it should do you very well indeed,i missunderstood thinking it was at one weight as per 5x5,very good mate


----------



## Ginger Ben

biglbs said:


> Yes mate .it makes sense to me if the weight within the sets is variable,also i would add,that it should do you very well indeed,i missunderstood thinking it was at one weight as per 5x5,very good mate


Thanks mate, appreciate your advice


----------



## biglbs

Ginger Ben said:



> Thanks mate, appreciate your advice


No worries,however your getting pretty clued up now it seemsGood on ya,be lucky x


----------



## Ginger Ben

Off to cornwall for a couple of days. In Devon already as came down last night. Newquay, Padstow and St Ives on the cards. Might push on to lands end tomorrow if we are up for it.

Body aching like nobodies business and leg doms from Monday has kicked in nicely!! Going to keep food as tight as I reasonably can whilst away then operation lean bulk/recomp starts Saturday when i get back


----------



## flinty90

enjoy your break benathy. hard work starts on return bro ...


----------



## biglbs

Enjoy mate


----------



## Ginger Ben

Beautiful morning in Newquay today. Just had poached eggs on toast for brekkie and heading out soon for a butchers around the town before heading to padstow, st Ives, lands end, Lizard and then back to honiton for the night!

Getting inspired by some of these team alpha journals, the guys are making great progress. Can't wait to crack on with my new plan from Friday. Also can't wait to get on the gear again but got to wait a while longer yet


----------



## Ginger Ben

Right up early to head home, shake, gym, diet starts today!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Home, shake and a banana down ready for lower body hammering!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Lower body session 1

Deads - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected],[email protected], [email protected]

Squats 80% - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] - dropped a set as lower back was hurting and not in a good way!

Leg Press 80% - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

Leg Extension 80% - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

Lying Cable curls - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

Decline sit ups - 15, 15, 15, 15

No massive weights but the volume and combination of doing deads, squats and leg press in the same session makes it savage!


----------



## Fatstuff

Nice one ben, lots of volume. Looks a killer!!


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Fatstuff said:


> Nice one ben, lots of volume. Looks a killer!!


why you close your journal?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> Nice one ben, lots of volume. Looks a killer!!


It is mate, great routine but really leaves you hanging out you're ar5e by the end


----------



## biglbs

Nailed mate


----------



## Fatstuff

Mr_Morocco said:


> why you close your journal?


its shut temporarily mate, no biggy, i have my reasons lol


----------



## biglbs

Fatstuff said:


> its shut temporarily mate, no biggy, i have my reasons lol


1 min dead onwards mate


----------



## Ginger Ben

Mr_Morocco said:


> why you close your journal?


You're whiter than me!! Pmsl


----------



## Ginger Ben

Foods been bang on today, boring but bang on! Feel well fuelled for a big session tomorrow morning!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Oh weighed in today for a starting point for my new approach. I am 215.4 lbs or 15 stone 4 in new money


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Oh weighed in today for a starting point for my new approach. I am 215.4 lbs or 15 stone 4 in new money


sounds good mate, are you doing the week we spoke about ??


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> sounds good mate, are you doing the week we spoke about ??


Yes mate, as best I can. Out tomorrow night for mrs 30th so will have a steak and veg. Other than that I'm going to stick to it.


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> Yes mate, as best I can. Out tomorrow night for mrs 30th so will have a steak and veg. Other than that I'm going to stick to it.


Beers a pudding too?


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> Beers a pudding too?


No pudding, probably a Guinness or two though.


----------



## biglbs

Happy birthday Mrs GingerBen.Have a good one Sir


----------



## Ginger Ben

biglbs said:


> Happy birthday Mrs GingerBen.Have a good one Sir


Thanks buddy, will pass that on!


----------



## flinty90

yeah happy bday ginners missus lol... give her about 9 inch from me X


----------



## biglbs

Ginger Ben said:


> Thanks buddy, will pass that on!


You may have to fold it in half first though


----------



## Ginger Ben

LOL.

Right breakfast shake done, will have a proper meal soon then heading to gym around 11ish.


----------



## Ginger Ben

5 egg omlette (3 whole 2 whites), with courgette fried in a little coconut oil.

Ready for war!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Upper body 2

Chins

[email protected]+10

[email protected]+15

[email protected]+15

[email protected]+15

[email protected]+15

DB rows

[email protected] pb

Decline bench 80%

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Ohp - 80%

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Dips 80%

[email protected]

[email protected]+5

[email protected]+5

[email protected]+5

[email protected]+5

Great session, felt strong and improved on same session last time.


----------



## C.Hill

Deads, squats AND leg press in one session? Nutter mate!


----------



## Ginger Ben

C.Hill said:


> Deads, squats AND leg press in one session? Nutter mate!


Lol cheers for popping in mate, yeah but they aren't all at max weights. One session I do full bore deads then squats, press and extensions at 80% of the other session which is

Squats full bore, deads at 80%, press and extensions at full bore.

It's savage but seems to be going alright so far


----------



## Ginger Ben

Post wo meal

285g cooked weight chicken

100g dry weight brown spaghetti

100g peas

100g pasata

Clove of garlic

Yum!


----------



## George-Bean

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol cheers for popping in mate, yeah but they aren't all at max weights. One session I do full bore deads then squats, press and extensions at 80% of the other session which is
> 
> Squats full bore, deads at 80%, press and extensions at full bore.
> 
> It's savage but seems to be going alright so far


Sometimes I smash everything, I like how it feels after lol.


----------



## Ginger Ben

George-Bean said:


> Sometimes I smash everything, I like how it feels after lol.


Gets expensive though I imagine?


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> Gets expensive though I imagine?


He's done all his capodimonte's and faberge eggs


----------



## Ginger Ben

Had scallops and crab starter. Venison, black pudding and cabbage as my main. Two Guinness and a gin and tonic. Not too bad 

It has however all shot right through me so i doubt I absorbed a calorie of it!


----------



## George-Bean

lol. Since I started BB Ive never shat so much, must be a common side effect. done a 10 incher this morning already, blood all over one end, had to push my kidneys back in lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

Lol that's grim! I know what you mean though


----------



## Ginger Ben

Been at Newbury show all day so hardly eaten a thing. Had a burger earlier but other than a shake that's all I've had.

Chicken and rice coming up and then more.chicken with pasta and veg for dinner. Shake before bed. Salvagable day food wise I reckon.

Squats on the menu tomorrow so need some fuel for that!


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> Been at Newbury show all day so hardly eaten a thing. Had a burger earlier but other than a shake that's all I've had.
> 
> Chicken and rice coming up and then more.chicken with pasta and veg for dinner. Shake before bed. Salvagable day food wise I reckon.
> 
> Squats on the menu tomorrow so need some fuel for that!


 Plenty of pig roasts there you tight cnut


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> Plenty of pig roasts there you tight cnut


They were everywhere but all looked big on bread and short on meat.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Oh, watched the Sweeney yesterday, was good.


----------



## George-Bean

This journal always makes me hungry. Dr's could prescribe it as a must read for anorexics.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Just had 200g chicken, 75g raw weight brown pasta, garlic, smoked chilli, peas and pasata for dinner, 'twas lovely


----------



## George-Bean

You eat more than pacman lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

George-Bean said:


> You eat more than pacman lol


Lol I'm trying a new plan mate, involves eating more than I have before but all high quality stuff. It's very early days but I have to say I feel like I have more buzz about me throughout the day. Legs tomorrow so I'll let the gym be the proof if this is giving me more oomph or not!

How's your stuff going?


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol I'm trying a new plan mate, involves eating more than I have before but all high quality stuff. It's very early days but I have to say I feel like I have more buzz about me throughout the day. Legs tomorrow so I'll let the gym be the proof if this is giving me more oomph or not!
> 
> How's your stuff going?


i like the sound of it all mate .. dont forget though try to keep pasta out totally or very very minimal X


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> i like the sound of it all mate .. dont forget though try to keep pasta out totally or very very minimal X


Whys that mate? I won't have it every day but I thought it was a decent carb source, whole grain pasta I mean??


----------



## George-Bean

Im eating like a mouse heheeh.


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Whys that mate? I won't have it every day but I thought it was a decent carb source, whole grain pasta I mean??


its still processed mate , like i say its ok now and again but i was told to avoid it...


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> its still processed mate , like i say its ok now and again but i was told to avoid it...


Fair enough, I'll keep it to a minimum then


----------



## Ginger Ben

Only had time for a shake before gym this morning as had to go to shop and get more food!

Legs coming up so hopefully got enough on board to make it a good one!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Lower body session 2

Squats heavy

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Deads 80%

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Leg press heavy

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Leg extn

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Ez bar preachers

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Good session, squats are coming along and everything was heavier than last session 2 that I did


----------



## Ginger Ben

Pwo shake done and just having chicken with small amount of white spud, brocolli, red chard, celery and garlic and chili


----------



## Ginger Ben

Bought some smoked red jalepenos yesterday, they are amazing for spicing up a plain stirfry


----------



## luther1

Have reached the pinnacle of my bbing career.

Just been called massive.

That is all


----------



## Sweat

luther1 said:


> Have reached the pinnacle of my bbing career.
> 
> Just been called massive.
> 
> That is all


Lol, quit at top of your game matey!


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> Have reached the pinnacle of my bbing career.
> 
> Just been called massive.
> 
> That is all


Nans say the nicest things don't they


----------



## Ginger Ben

Dinner is two oven cooked pork chops, fat removed with half a boiled large potato and a mixture of veg as per lunch


----------



## Ginger Ben

Foods been sh1t hot all day today. Just having final shake now.

Have decided to run a very basic carb cycling style diet plan. All meals will be clean, real food and plenty of it!

Reason being even in the few days I've been on this current plan I've noticed more fat/water retention around my hips. This always happens when I have too many carbs be they low gi or not, makes no difference. Also ab outlines are not as defined now so need to make an adjustment.

I'm going to hit around 200g carbs on training days all pre, during and immediately post workout. On rest days ill be going for less than 75g. All from oats, spuds, rice and other veg, fruit.

Let's see how it goes


----------



## Richie186

Ginger Ben said:


> Foods been sh1t hot all day today. Just having final shake now.
> 
> Have decided to run a very basic carb cycling style diet plan. All meals will be clean, real food and plenty of it!
> 
> Reason being even in the few days I've been on this current plan I've noticed more fat/water retention around my hips. This always happens when I have too many carbs be they low gi or not, makes no difference. Also ab outlines are not as defined now so need to make an adjustment.
> 
> I'm going to hit around 200g carbs on training days all pre, during and immediately post workout. On rest days ill be going for less than 75g. All from oats, spuds, rice and other veg, fruit.
> 
> Let's see how it goes


That's pretty much the problem I've had for ages mate. Water on my hips and stomach. I've been using a low carb diet for around 5 weeks now and water has pretty much vanished and abs are visible. I tend to eat around 100g on weights day, 150g on rugby days and none at all on rest days. It does make me a touch lethargic but as long as I'm getting decent fats in me it's not to bad.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Richie186 said:


> That's pretty much the problem I've had for ages mate. Water on my hips and stomach. I've been using a low carb diet for around 5 weeks now and water has pretty much vanished and abs are visible. I tend to eat around 100g on weights day, 150g on rugby days and none at all on rest days. It does make me a touch lethargic but as long as I'm getting decent fats in me it's not to bad.


I'm going to give it a bash and see how it goes. Everytime I've restricted carbs before its leaned me out so hopefully this will work but allow me enough on training days to fuel a good session and recover quickly.

Glad it worked for you. It's good to find that balance that works.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Upper body session 1. Start of third week.

Decline bench

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Ohp

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Dips

[email protected]+10

[email protected]+15

[email protected]+15

[email protected]+15

[email protected]+15

DB rows

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Chins

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Weird horizontal ab crunch thingy

5x15 reps with 7.5 kg added

Another solid session, bench and ohp up from last time. Bench felt heavy today for some reason. Going to take tomorrow off and maybe Thursday too or might do lower body on Thursday, upper Friday and take the weekend off and go riding.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Looking forward to moving on to the 5x5 stage, the volume of the 5x10 is a killer!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Meal 3


----------



## Ginger Ben

Meal 4 - 3 whole egg 3 egg white omlette with mixed herbs and a lot of black pepper.


----------



## flinty90

i see after half a day you changed your mind on what we spoke about bro lol.. kenny ken 2 x


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> i see after half a day you changed your mind on what we spoke about bro lol.. kenny ken 2 x


Lol yes I did but only a bit! That amount of carbs was blowing me up like a baloon so I'm going to cycle them. Will still be adhering to the principles we discussed though around food choices and quantity etc.


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol yes I did but only a bit! That amount of carbs was blowing me up like a baloon so I'm going to cycle them. Will still be adhering to the principles we discussed though around food choices and quantity etc.


after half day ? you need faith bro i was like that when i started but fcuk me im glad i stuck with it now x


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> after half day ? you need faith bro i was like that when i started but fcuk me im glad i stuck with it now x


It was more than half a day mate, I had built some of the meal plans in to my day before i started it full time but granted it wasn't for long. Ive always been carb intolerant and can really see where I've added water/fat from eating too many recently. It will drop off me in a few days and then maybe ill build them back up slowly as I went from not having many to a lot very quickly.

Did you feel you were looking worse on it to start with then? I feel fantastic energy wise but am just really conscious of the extra blubber! Lol


----------



## flinty90

i felt bloated for first three days mate but then felt starving every 2 hours. then lean as fcuk in mornings then balanced through day after day 5. got to give things chance bro. biggest lesson i learnt and im super carb sensetive . trust and stick with it. . you will see my results in another 2 weeks just in 4 weeks the difference will be noticeable i dare put diamonds on it... . all last 2 years i have lived on less than 2500 calories and stayed the same. now im on nearly 4000 and leaning out like fcuk lol. its madness but its the push i needed to have faith. and yes my workouts i feel very ready for them energy and strength wise bro.. do what you have to do mate i was just trying to share a bit of knowledge with ya pal xx


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> i felt bloated for first three days mate but then felt starving every 2 hours. then lean as fcuk in mornings then balanced through day after day 5. got to give things chance bro. biggest lesson i learnt and im super carb sensetive . trust and stick with it. . you will see my results in another 2 weeks just in 4 weeks the difference will be noticeable i dare put diamonds on it... . all last 2 years i have lived on less than 2500 calories and stayed the same. now im on nearly 4000 and leaning out like fcuk lol. its madness but its the push i needed to have faith. and yes my workouts i feel very ready for them energy and strength wise bro.. do what you have to do mate i was just trying to share a bit of knowledge with ya pal xx


You're probably right mate, I just need to crack on with it and give it a go, just feels very alien eating so many carbs!

I really appreciate your help mate, its been very useful.


----------



## luther1

Dead opposite luthers fcukingham palace lives our local butcher so tonight I asked him how much for 5kgs of chicken breast and he asked me am I going to start working out. Blind Cnut. Yesterday I was in a state of euphoria after being called massive and today back down to earth as someone question did I actually train.

Anyway, £25 for 5kgs,so happy days


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> Dead opposite luthers fcukingham palace lives our local butcher so tonight I asked him how much for 5kgs of chicken breast and he asked me am I going to start working out. Blind Cnut. Yesterday I was in a state of euphoria after being called massive and today back down to earth as someone question did I actually train.
> 
> Anyway, £25 for 5kgs,so happy days


Lmfao!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Dinner done, steak, corn on cob and mixed boiled cabbage.

So far I'm on just over 3500 cals with a shake to go so should end up on around 3800 for the day. Every single one has been clean and real food 

Now to keep it up!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Body hurting all over. Glad of a good zma induced kip and a lay in tomorrow


----------



## George-Bean

I had fish n chips ;-D Just thought I'd add it into this food thread heheh.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning team, rest day today for me and I bloody need it!

New routine is great and been hitting it hard last couple of weeks.

Feeling quite lean this morning, for me anyway. Seem to have dropped some of the water off my hips which is good.

Low carb today and out for dinner tonight but place we are going does a decent steak and you can have it with a green salad instead of chips so ill be having that!


----------



## Ginger Ben

First two meals done, all good. Going out on bike today, probably do 6 miles or so. Got a pack of lean mince to get through today plus steak for dinner. Iron man! Lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

9.5 miles done. Allegedly 820 cals burnt but I don't believe that to be accurate.

Either way its more than is have burnt sat on my aris.

Meal 3 is beef mince, veg and rice


----------



## flinty90

them cals sound right mate to me bro. nice work...


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> them cals sound right mate to me bro. nice work...


I used map my ride as you suggested before. Just seems a very easy way to burn 800 cals! If its right then that's awesome!


----------



## flinty90

it is only accurate with time and weight and speed mate so you can actually go downhill all the way and burn the calories. but its a decent guide mate...


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> it is only accurate with time and weight and speed mate so you can actually go downhill all the way and burn the calories. but its a decent guide mate...


Cool, I had my weight, height etc plugged in right so that's great!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Another cheeky 2.5 miles on the bike


----------



## luther1

Turned down the offer of a penguin today with my coffee,hardcore athlete or what. My little girls birthday tomorrow and having a family eat up TGI Fridays, I'll go for the Cajun chicken and rice,as opposed to my usual ribs and chips. This year though,unlike last,when she gives me a slice of her birthday cake,I'm going to eat it with pride. She's only going to be 8 once,bless her.


----------



## George-Bean

What are you using for this calorie estimating on your bikes?

You doing great with the diet and training.


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> Turned down the offer of a penguin today with my coffee,hardcore athlete or what. My little girls birthday tomorrow and having a family eat up TGI Fridays, I'll go for the Cajun chicken and rice,as opposed to my usual ribs and chips. This year though,unlike last,when she gives me a slice of her birthday cake,I'm going to eat it with pride. She's only going to be 8 once,bless her.


Good plan with the cake, don't embarrass her in front of her friends again 

On another note, can't believe a year has gone past since then already!?!


----------



## Ginger Ben

George-Bean said:


> What are you using for this calorie estimating on your bikes?
> 
> You doing great with the diet and training.


Use the map my ride app. I think its a bit high but can only assume its accurate as it uses your weight, speed, distance and feet climbed to work it out so I'm happy with it as an estimate.

Thanks mate, really knuckling down now and loving it. Lower body session tomorrow, deads until I puke!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Did well for my meal out tonight. Had a pot of shell on prawns for starter and a whole sea bass with a small amount of new potatos and Sun dried tomatoes for main. Drank diet coke :thumb:


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> Good plan with the cake, don't embarrass her in front of her friends again
> 
> On another note, can't believe a year has gone past since then already!?!


I know,unbelievable isn't it. Thought that by now I'd be hench and minted. 20lb to go and still a million pound short of being a millionaire. This time next year......


----------



## George-Bean

Sea bass is the best fish to eat ever. My personal fave.


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> I know,unbelievable isn't it. Thought that by now I'd be hench and minted. 20lb to go and still a million pound short of being a millionaire. This time next year......


Lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

George-Bean said:


> Sea bass is the best fish to eat ever. My personal fave.


I like it too but i have to say I defy anybody to tell the difference between types of white fish by flavour alone. They are all the same?!?!


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Ginger Ben said:


> I like it too but i have to say I defy anybody to tell the difference between types of white fish by flavour alone. They are all the same?!?!


seabass is a meaty fish and tastes alot diff to other white fish, put it in foil with coriander,cumin,salt,pepper and chilli flakes


----------



## Ginger Ben

Mr_Morocco said:


> seabass is a meaty fish and tastes alot diff to other white fish, put it in foil with coriander,cumin,salt,pepper and chilli flakes


Bloody doesn't


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Ginger Ben said:


> Bloody doesn't


all them ginger biscuits must of f00ked your tastebuds mate


----------



## Ginger Ben

:rockon: nearly puked today in the gym

Deads

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Squats 80%

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Leg press 80%

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Leg extensions

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Savage but great!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Mr_Morocco said:


> all them ginger biscuits must of f00ked your tastebuds mate


Lol!


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Ginger Ben said:


> :rockon: nearly puked today in the gym
> 
> Deads
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Squats 80%
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Leg press 80%
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Leg extensions
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Savage but great!


Looks good..i managed a 120kg squat yesterday i know its not much but ive only really started squatting last few months, deads im on 100kg but also have only been doing them couple months


----------



## Ginger Ben

Mr_Morocco said:


> Looks good..i managed a 120kg squat yesterday i know its not much but ive only really started squatting last few months, deads im on 100kg but also have only been doing them couple months


Good work mate. I've just started squatting again. My leg press is over 400 on a max effort set but my squat pb at the moment would be about 135/140 I reckon. Rubbish! Lol


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Ginger Ben said:


> Good work mate. I've just started squatting again. My leg press is over 400 on a max effort set but my squat pb at the moment would be about 135/140 I reckon. Rubbish! Lol


Im gonna work squats and deads really hard when im on cycle come november, the tren should give me some nice strength, when you doing your next cycle?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Mr_Morocco said:


> Im gonna work squats and deads really hard when im on cycle come november, the tren should give me some nice strength, when you doing your next cycle?


Good plan mate, I'm hitting both twice a week at the moment which is hard but working well.

Probably going to run a short oral cycle in January to support a cut then see how I go from there.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Food bang on again today which I'm pleased with. Might actually start to look like I train in a few months!

Plan is to keep on this lean bulk/recomp until Christmas then go on a cut for 8-12 weeks in January. This will be supported by a 6-8 week oral or ph cycle to help maintain muscle as i work my calories down and increase cardio.


----------



## flinty90

ben go read my journal for my latest cardio effort. im fcuked now lol..


----------



## Ginger Ben

Early one today! Caffeine time


----------



## flinty90

morning dude..


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> morning dude..


Morning mate

Good upper body session this morning

Chins

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

BOR

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Decline bench 80%

[email protected] x 5 sets

Ohp 80% with fat gripz

[email protected] x 5 sets

Dips 80% Superset

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Ez bar preachers 80% Superset

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

All felt good, got good tut on everything and now got weekend off weights to rest. Going out for a 15 miler on bike tomorrow morning then total rest until legs monday.


----------



## flinty90

15 miler that on roads mate or off roading ??


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> 15 miler that on roads mate or off roading ??


The route we are going to do is about half and half I think


----------



## Ginger Ben

Half a pound lost since last Friday and I'm on more cals than ever before. Can only assume its the start of a recomp. Lovely!


----------



## biglbs

Ginger Ben said:


> Half a pound lost since last Friday and I'm on more cals than ever before. Can only assume its the start of a recomp. Lovely!


Exactly mate,good work


----------



## Ginger Ben

Strength creeping up nicely too. Weights felt pretty comfy today.


----------



## biglbs

Ginger Ben said:


> Strength creeping up nicely too. Weights felt pretty comfy today.


stoke up the fire,throw fuel on and crack on,you will be on a roll for a while now,just don't overdo training,remembering the week link is Cns,you know that though so i will creep off quietly and pretend i said nothing


----------



## Ginger Ben

biglbs said:


> stoke up the fire,throw fuel on and crack on,you will be on a roll for a while now,just don't overdo training,remembering the week link is Cns,you know that though so i will creep off quietly and pretend i said nothing


Lol yep I've suffered from that before. I'm going to run two days on, two days off on training as with current volume recovery takes longer, and as a filthy natty too!

I may review this when I drop to 5x5 and go one on one off but we will see .


----------



## biglbs

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol yep I've suffered from that before. I'm going to run two days on, two days off on training as with current volume recovery takes longer, and as a filthy natty too!
> 
> I may review this when I drop to 5x5 and go one on one off but we will see .


I remeber that.....  ,hard to keep you out of the gym for a week was'nt it? :lol:

Good plan going there mate,,,


----------



## Ginger Ben

biglbs said:


> I remeber that.....  ,hard to keep you out of the gym for a week was'nt it? :lol:
> 
> Good plan going there mate,,,


Who, me??


----------



## Ginger Ben

Food nailed again today. A shake to go later on and that's me.

Small cheat meal tomorrow which will be lasagne, going to inlaws so can't exactly rock up with my own tucker!

All other meals will be spot on and I'm going to try not to drink any booze.


----------



## biglbs

Ginger Ben said:


> Food nailed again today. A shake to go later on and that's me.
> 
> Small cheat meal tomorrow which will be lasagne, going to inlaws so can't exactly rock up with my own tucker!
> 
> All other meals will be spot on and I'm going to try not to drink any booze.


I would:lol: take own food just to wind them up,You will when the dust settles!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning all. Shake soon then off out for decent bike ride at 9ish. Might go to cinema later on, news to see what's showing.

Enjoy your saturdays guys and girls


----------



## Ginger Ben

8.25 miles on bike not as far as I'd wanted.but we didn't really know where we were.going and ended.up doing a shorter loop than planned. Still was amazing fun, mainly off road and.nuked 1150 cals!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Not a great weekend diet wise, could have been worse and I didn't eat any junk just didn't eat to my plan. Back on it today and hitting legs this morning


----------



## Ginger Ben

Hmm no gym today, just really can't be ar5ed if I'm honest. Got a few other jobs to do so will eat well and hit it hard tomorrow instead. Fvcking rain hasnt stopped here either for 24 hours!


----------



## flinty90

tut tut benathy i dont like this attitude your slipping into bro. who is your mentor ? Robroid pmsl..


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> tut tut benathy i dont like this attitude your slipping into bro. who is your mentor ? Robroid pmsl..


Jelly


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> tut tut benathy i dont like this attitude your slipping into bro. who is your mentor ? Robroid pmsl..


LOL, no mate just one of those days. They happen and I've learnt its better for me to just accept it than force out a sub optimal session. Food will be spot on today though and ill be ready for the gym tomorrow.

I'm also toying with the idea of a 2 week, low dose dnp run but not sure yet.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning all

Lower body session 2

Squats

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Deads 80%

[email protected] x 5 sets

Leg press

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Leg extn 80%

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Seated calf raises

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Floor wipers

20 raises

10 side to side, each side

8 as above

12 raises

30 flick flacks

Done. Chuffed with progress on squats, coming along steadily. Deads were easy so that's a good sign I'm getting used to volume and endurance is improving.

Heavy upper body tomorrow, already stoked for [email protected]


----------



## luther1

Benjamima's updates are getting rather transient,are you sure youre not moonlighting as Ed Sheeran to make ends meet?


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> Benjamima's updates are getting rather transient,are you sure youre not moonlighting as Ed Sheeran to make ends meet?


Lol I'm all good just cba to post up my every thought at the moment. Todays training is there and so will tomorrows be.

How's things with you mate?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Up and at em!

Training fasted again this morning seems to suit me better and i don't feel sick as much when training.

Got my rocket fuel and intra wo drink to keep me going


----------



## luther1

All good thanks Ben,chipping away still!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Upper body session 1 this is the fourth and final week of the 5x10 phase. Bring on the next phase!

Decline bench

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

9+1spotted rep @105

BOR

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Ohp

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Superset weighted dips

[email protected]+15

[email protected]+15

[email protected]+15

[email protected]+15

[email protected]+15

Superset chins

10

10

10

10

7+3

All at body weight

Good session, increased weights on the main lifts and all felt good.


----------



## TELBOR

Looks a good session mate!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BR0ID said:


> Looks a good session mate!!


Cheers Rob, yeah it was, love that session.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Cheers Rob, yeah it was, love that session.


Plenty of weight shifted. Now eat, eat,eat!!

Then watch Jeremy Kyle you recorded this morning


----------



## Ginger Ben

Lol can't stand that cnut!

I'm watching come dine with me Pmsl


----------



## Fatstuff

what routine u doing these days benjy?

- - - Updated - - -

still your one?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> what routine u doing these days benjy?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> still your one?


Hey mate. Yep still doing that one I posted recently. Last week of the 5x10 this week so next is 5x5 and ramping weights up for 4 weeks, then its 5x3 for 3 weeks when weights go as heavy as possible.

However if I run this dnp cycle I'm looking at I'm going to be weak as fvck for two of the 5x5 weeks but that's ok as the lower volume will probably be better.


----------



## Fatstuff

You will be fine, if u find it a struggle could u just do a light 2 weeks and start your next phase fresh?

On a separate note, I'm just shy of 16 stone and as lean as I was when I was 15 stone 4 I reckon, So that 2 month 'bulk' might of paid off. I just want to get slimmer now, I'm fed up of looking fat. My vanity has won the fight against my strength pride for time being.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Yeah that's a good point, I'm only going to run a low dose so hoping not to feel too sh1tty

That's good mate, a good bit of muscle gained there then. Lol you've had the same epiphany as me!

I'm fed up with looking like I train in a t-shirt but just looking like a biggish, slightly fat bloke out of one.

Hence the dnp


----------



## TELBOR

Fatstuff said:


> You will be fine, if u find it a struggle could u just do a light 2 weeks and start your next phase fresh?
> 
> On a separate note, I'm just shy of 16 stone and as lean as I was when I was 15 stone 4 I reckon, So that 2 month 'bulk' might of paid off. I just want to get slimmer now, I'm fed up of looking fat. My vanity has won the fight against my strength pride for time being.


You never had strength pmsl!

Good work on the leaning up Stan. Vanity wins us all over.

So..... when will you get on the tren??!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BR0ID said:


> You never had strength pmsl!
> 
> Good work on the leaning up Stan. Vanity wins us all over.
> 
> So..... when will you get on the tren??!!


Oooooooo you bitch pmsl


----------



## Fatstuff

R0BR0ID said:


> You never had strength pmsl!
> 
> Good work on the leaning up Stan. Vanity wins us all over.
> 
> So..... when will you get on the tren??!!


My point exactly Robert, hence why I wanted strength and was pursuing it lol

Too scared of tren, have got a bottle of onerip knocking around though, might dip my toe for the crack. Reckon I can get away with twice a week lol?


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> Yeah that's a good point, I'm only going to run a low dose so hoping not to feel too sh1tty
> 
> That's good mate, a good bit of muscle gained there then. Lol you've had the same epiphany as me!
> 
> I'm fed up with looking like I train in a t-shirt but just looking like a biggish, slightly fat bloke out of one.
> 
> Hence the dnp


One thing that p1sses me off Ben is that I don't carry fat on my arms just my torso, as silly as it seems it just makes my arms look even smaller when compared to my gut and moobs and dint even look like I train unless I'm in a vest lol


----------



## TELBOR

Fatstuff said:


> My point exactly Robert, hence why I wanted strength and was pursuing it lol
> 
> Too scared of tren, have got a bottle of onerip knocking around though, might dip my toe for the crack. Reckon I can get away with twice a week lol?


Lol. Fair point 

Have a try mate, if it doesn't agree with you then you can stop and all will be well in a couple if days


----------



## Fatstuff

R0BR0ID said:


> Lol. Fair point
> 
> Have a try mate, if it doesn't agree with you then you can stop and all will be well in a couple if days


Knowing me I'll like it and have to buy some and my 'cruise' will turn into a cycle lol


----------



## luther1

Fatstuff said:


> My point exactly Robert, hence why I wanted strength and was pursuing it lol
> 
> Too scared of tren, have got a bottle of onerip knocking around though, might dip my toe for the crack. Reckon I can get away with twice a week lol?


Could try tren a stan at a low eod dose and up it if nosides or stop it if sides are present


----------



## Fatstuff

Lol no joke .75 ml in my left delt. Got the willpower of a fat junkie pi55 head


----------



## TELBOR

Fatstuff said:


> Lol no joke .75 ml in my left delt. Got the willpower of a fat junkie pi55 head


So you've just pinned the onerip.....

Lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> One thing that p1sses me off Ben is that I don't carry fat on my arms just my torso, as silly as it seems it just makes my arms look even smaller when compared to my gut and moobs and dint even look like I train unless I'm in a vest lol


Lol we are one and the same mate. All mine is love handles, bit of belly and small amount on chest.


----------



## Fatstuff

R0BR0ID said:


> So you've just pinned the onerip.....
> 
> Lol


i am a tw4t yep, only got the one bottle, so this is a taster run


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> Lol no joke .75 ml in my left delt. Got the willpower of a fat junkie pi55 head


Now that's the ukm attitude #teamjunkie Pmsl


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol we are one and the same mate. All mine is love handles, bit of belly and small amount on chest.


all up front mine, some serious rack going on lol if i dont move around they look like pecs:lol:


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> Now that's the ukm attitude #teamjunkie Pmsl


#teamdozytw4t lol - ah well ive left the takeaways alone for 2 weeks now so at least im serious on this diet  thats been the easy part, training is becoming increasingly harder with less cals. I have been failing on my current plan, so need to either lower the weight or rethink the whole ting


----------



## TELBOR

Fatstuff said:


> i am a tw4t yep, only got the one bottle, so this is a taster run


Enjoy


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> #teamdozytw4t lol - ah well ive left the takeaways alone for 2 weeks now so at least im serious on this diet  thats been the easy part, training is becoming increasingly harder with less cals. I have been failing on my current plan, so need to either lower the weight or rethink the whole ting


How many cals you on then stan?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Food was bang on yesterday, rest day today so I shall be eating a bit less but still all good. Might well go out for a bike ride later on to losen the legs off a bit and burn some calories.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Food was bang on yesterday, rest day today so I shall be eating a bit less but still all good. Might well go out for a bike ride later on to losen the legs off a bit and burn some calories.


Sounds like a plan


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning mate, sure ia, loving the bike at the moment. Heading out to a purpose.built off road place on Saturday, looks immense.


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> How many cals you on then stan?


Never seen this mate u should of @Fatstuff me lol

I am on between 1900 and 2100 a day, less than 100g carbs and over 250g protein roughly

I skip breakfast and wont eat till 1pm today, train at 12 and come back and eat a proper meal, hardly been touching shakes. Not added in any cardio just yet, but will do later on and eventually some drugs lol


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Morning mate, sure ia, loving the bike at the moment. Heading out to a purpose.built off road place on Saturday, looks immense.


Yeah I saw the post about it. That will be awesome and you'll kill he cals!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> Never seen this mate u should of @Fatstuff me lol
> 
> I am on between 1900 and 2100 a day, less than 100g carbs and over 250g protein roughly
> 
> I skip breakfast and wont eat till 1pm today, train at 12 and come back and eat a proper meal, hardly been touching shakes. Not added in any cardio just yet, but will do later on and eventually some drugs lol


Oh yes your IF'ing aren't you. It's hard to feel up for training when you're starving. I found dexaprine a great appetite surpressant when I tried it. It is also full of stims so gives you good energy.

Dnp arrives next week so ill be cutting cals down to around 2000 a day with carbs as low as i can handle.


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> Oh yes your IF'ing aren't you. It's hard to feel up for training when you're starving. I found dexaprine a great appetite surpressant when I tried it. It is also full of stims so gives you good energy.
> 
> Dnp arrives next week so ill be cutting cals down to around 2000 a day with carbs as low as i can handle.


Ive give up on stims, tbh depending on how i train, training on an empty stomach is fine - just have to keep volume higher as silly as it sounds. If i use heavy compounds im fcuked after a rep or two lol but u can get through it, its just a mental battle more than anything. Coffee is my stim of choice nowadays


----------



## Ginger Ben

Look fat today but eaten under maintenance and been clean all week. Brilliant. Wonder why I bother sometimes.

Its time to get lean I think, pointless "bulking" on a fat base, just going to get fatter.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Look fat today but eaten under maintenance and been clean all week. Brilliant. Wonder why I bother sometimes.
> 
> Its time to get lean I think, pointless "bulking" on a fat base, just going to get fatter.


Come on fatty, don't be like that!

So what's the plan then...... roll on the dnp??


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> Look fat today but eaten under maintenance and been clean all week. Brilliant. Wonder why I bother sometimes.
> 
> Its time to get lean I think, pointless "bulking" on a fat base, just going to get fatter.


lol, at least im not alone, thinking of popping to the gym to do some 'strongman' cardio later but i havent got the cajones in case i do something wrong and look like a plum lol


----------



## TELBOR

Fatstuff said:


> lol, at least im not alone, thinking of popping to the gym to do some 'strongman' cardio later but i havent got the cajones in case i do something wrong and look like a plum lol


Just do cardio then....... :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

7.5 mile fasted bike ride done in 45 mins.

Good 500 cals gone and a good warm up for tomorrow. Reckon ill do 1500 cals out all day tomorrow.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> lol, at least im not alone, thinking of popping to the gym to do some 'strongman' cardio later but i havent got the cajones in case i do something wrong and look like a plum lol


Yep going to use that as the start of a good 6-8 week cut and see how I go. Going to run a couple of ph alongside it too 

Quoted the wrong post!!


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Yep going to use that as the start of a good 6-8 week cut and see how I go. Going to run a couple of ph alongside it too
> 
> Quoted the wrong post!!


Lol, thought so.

4 weeks I'll be on the epi tren and winny


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BR0ID said:


> Lol, thought so.
> 
> 4 weeks I'll be on the epi tren and winny


Nice stack. I've got a cycles worth of epi here so am going to get some trenavol or equivalent and rip it up for 6 weeks! 

Need to get some nolva too and maybe some ephs or caffeine tabs


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Nice stack. I've got a cycles worth of epi here so am going to get some trenavol or equivalent and rip it up for 6 weeks!
> 
> Need to get some nolva too and maybe some ephs or caffeine tabs


Rip up is my plan lol. Stop copying 

You'll be rattling with all those lol


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> Nice stack. I've got a cycles worth of epi here so am going to get some trenavol or equivalent and rip it up for 6 weeks!
> 
> Need to get some nolva too and maybe some ephs or caffeine tabs


I ask again why not run a short rip blend cycle


----------



## Mr_Morocco

cutting f*cks with my head im the opposite, im just going to lean bulk from now on


----------



## flinty90

This journal reads like Kenny ken is writing the cnut, i thought i was impatiant in all this but fcuk me ben your taking the p1ss out of my impatience lol...

so now your cutting ?? or lean bulking ?? or bulking ?? or recomping i have lost trak in last 5 days X


----------



## Fatstuff

Mr_Morocco said:


> cutting f*cks with my head im the opposite, im just going to lean bulk from now on


Best get lean theb


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Fatstuff said:


> Best get lean theb


im doing my 2nd cycle when im back off holiday, test/tren and some serious eating..see how far i can go


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> This journal reads like Kenny ken is writing the cnut, i thought i was impatiant in all this but fcuk me ben your taking the p1ss out of my impatience lol...
> 
> so now your cutting ?? or lean bulking ?? or bulking ?? or recomping i have lost trak in last 5 days X


I know mate, I'm a fvcking joke at the moment. LOL

Basically I've had enough of what.I see.in the mirror so its time to man up and stop fvcking about trying to build more muscle on a squishy base. It hasn't worked for me thus far and won't ever work in my mind. The things we discussed are still very relevant and will be the base of what I move on to but I feel I need to do a more drastic cut first just for my own vanity and sanity!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> I ask again why not run a short rip blend cycle


What's in those? Test, mast and tren?

Not keen on tren tbh so that's why I'm avoiding tbh


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> I know mate, I'm a fvcking joke at the moment. LOL
> 
> Basically I've had enough of what.I see.in the mirror so its time to man up and stop fvcking about trying to build more muscle on a squishy base. It hasn't worked for me thus far and won't ever work in my mind. The things we discussed are still very relevant and will be the base of what I move on to but I feel I need to do a more drastic cut first just for my own vanity and sanity!


That i have highlighted is the biggest thing you ned to get a grip of mate.. stop fcukin about thinking this that and the other.. ~WHAT DOES BEN WANT ??? when you have decided that get a plan and stick to it,,

Mate i have had a few crappy days over last few weeks and i am also thinking that im fat or i should be leaner etc, but i want size and leanness so i have to stick to the plan, and like big bear has said to me when i have panik text him saying i havent lost any weight or i dont feel lean this week he has said " So fcukin what ?? " a week is fcuk all , and tbf mate a week or even 12 weeks is fcuk all in the scheme of things.. every now and again i get a glimpse of lean me in the mirror, and when i have clothes on i feel fcukin pretty big at the minute.

i have never strived for 6 pack abs as i have said to bear mate i want to look lean but big in clothes (thats how everyone see's me ) not naked lol...

so basically what im saying to you is until you are sure what you want then you have no fcukin chance of divising a plan.. and i bet diamonds when you start to look small in clothes you will have a massive headfcuk that way too cos you will just feel skinny and small. but you have to keep focused on thye big picture.. im now personally not looking at this 12 weeks im looking at next christmas as an overall , this next 12 weeks for me is a learning curve and a start on the journay to the rest of my life and how i will look eventually..

Get an idea of what you want mate and there are folks out there that can pretty much make you into whatever you want to be if you have the time, money and patience and put the work in and stop changing your mind every 3 days ..

Im really feeling better that someone has taken all doubt away from me with regards to what im going to achieve very soon... all i do is follow that plan and adjust as needed WHEN im told i need to XX


----------



## luther1

16st ish in a shirt with no double chin and gut overhang will do me. Probably have an outline of abs just in case i ever take my top off. Wise words flinty and dont set yourself an impossible overnight physique ben,but youre no fool so good luck bro on this decision


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> What's in those? Test, mast and tren?
> 
> Not keen on tren tbh so that's why I'm avoiding tbh


or test prop and npp (im a junkie, join me)


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> That i have highlighted is the biggest thing you ned to get a grip of mate.. stop fcukin about thinking this that and the other.. ~WHAT DOES BEN WANT ??? when you have decided that get a plan and stick to it,,
> 
> Mate i have had a few crappy days over last few weeks and i am also thinking that im fat or i should be leaner etc, but i want size and leanness so i have to stick to the plan, and like big bear has said to me when i have panik text him saying i havent lost any weight or i dont feel lean this week he has said " So fcukin what ?? " a week is fcuk all , and tbf mate a week or even 12 weeks is fcuk all in the scheme of things.. every now and again i get a glimpse of lean me in the mirror, and when i have clothes on i feel fcukin pretty big at the minute.
> 
> i have never strived for 6 pack abs as i have said to bear mate i want to look lean but big in clothes (thats how everyone see's me ) not naked lol...
> 
> so basically what im saying to you is until you are sure what you want then you have no fcukin chance of divising a plan.. and i bet diamonds when you start to look small in clothes you will have a massive headfcuk that way too cos you will just feel skinny and small. but you have to keep focused on thye big picture.. im now personally not looking at this 12 weeks im looking at next christmas as an overall , this next 12 weeks for me is a learning curve and a start on the journay to the rest of my life and how i will look eventually..
> 
> Get an idea of what you want mate and there are folks out there that can pretty much make you into whatever you want to be if you have the time, money and patience and put the work in and stop changing your mind every 3 days ..
> 
> Im really feeling better that someone has taken all doubt away from me with regards to what im going to achieve very soon... all i do is follow that plan and adjust as needed WHEN im told i need to XX


Wise words indeed mate, I'm well aware that I'm my own worse enemy and its probably fair to say that if id stuck to a plan ages ago I'd be in a much better condition now, but i didn't and I'm not so its time to sort it out.

I don't have the cash at the moment to pay for help so I'm going to do what I think is right based on what I know and have learnt more recently.

So its operation lose some bastard bodyfat and then see where I go from there.


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> Wise words indeed mate, I'm well aware that I'm my own worse enemy and its probably fair to say that if id stuck to a plan ages ago I'd be in a much better condition now, but i didn't and I'm not so its time to sort it out.
> 
> I don't have the cash at the moment to pay for help so I'm going to do what I think is right based on what I know and have learnt more recently.
> 
> So its operation lose some bastard bodyfat and then see where I go from there.


Im with u all the way ben, will get a nice rebound effect after all the dieting too hopefully


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> Im with u all the way ben, will get a nice rebound effect after all the dieting too hopefully


Thanks mate, just eyeing up some ph's at the moment although I am tempted to just run winny on its own


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Thanks mate, just eyeing up some ph's at the moment although I am tempted to just run winny on its own


Winny and some test prop for 8 weeks


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BR0ID said:


> Winny and some test prop for 8 weeks


No, no, no,no


----------



## Ginger Ben

Looking at the ultimate shredder stack on jwsupplements site. Looks very good tbh


----------



## Fatstuff

R0BR0ID said:


> Winny and some test prop for 8 weeks


why is he so against pinning again, does he think tablets wont shut him down:lol:

- - - Updated - - -



Ginger Ben said:


> Looking at the ultimate shredder stack on jwsupplements site. Looks very good tbh


Its got ultimate shredder in the name, it must work :rolleye:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> why is he so against pinning again, does he think tablets wont shut him down:lol:
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Its got ultimate shredder in the name, it must work :rolleye:


I just can't be ****d with loads of jabs tbh. Plus I've already got some ph and other bits in stock 

Of course it will work, it will make me shredded, ultimately. Pmsl


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> No, no, no,no


No, no , no ...... yes !


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> I just can't be ****d with loads of jabs tbh. Plus I've already got some ph and other bits in stock
> 
> Of course it will work, it will make me shredded, ultimately. Pmsl


ooooh oooh i got an idea - do a shic - jab every day for a week and then just revel in the gains over the next few weeks:lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> I just can't be ****d with loads of jabs tbh. Plus I've already got some ph and other bits in stock
> 
> Of course it will work, it will make me shredded, ultimately. Pmsl


Jabbing is a ball ache lol.

Go with those PH's and throw the winny in...... JOB DONE


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> ooooh oooh i got an idea - do a shic - jab every day for a week and then just revel in the gains over the next few weeks:lol:


I've got an idea too, you do a shic and let me know how it goes


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> I've got an idea too, you do a shic and let me know how it goes


lol nope im dieting:rolleye:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Had a brief exchange with jw about a cutting cycle, going to do a bit more research and go from there.

On another note I'm well excited about going riding tomorrow, like a kid again! LOL


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> Had a brief exchange with jw about a cutting cycle, going to do a bit more research and go from there.
> 
> On another note I'm well excited about going riding tomorrow, like a kid again! LOL


John Wayne? Who's jw?


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> John Wayne? Who's jw?


The guy from jw supplements who seems very up on his stuff re ph's


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> The guy from jw supplements who seems very up on his stuff re ph's


Cool. Didn't know John Wayne had a supplement company

Sound like bunch of cowboys though


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> Cool. Didn't know John Wayne had a supplement company
> 
> Sound like bunch of cowboys though


Lol I might not get any yet, still deciding what to run, if anything. Might just hit the dnp on its own then do something afterwards


----------



## Fatstuff

Jeremy Forrest, the only maths teacher who can add 30 and 15 and get 69

How many times does 30 go into 15 ? .....All ****in night long !

That's teaching. One day you're taking the register, the next you're appearing on one.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> Jeremy Forrest, the only maths teacher who can add 30 and 15 and get 69
> 
> How many times does 30 go into 15 ? .....All ****in night long !
> 
> That's teaching. One day you're taking the register, the next you're appearing on one.


Lol


----------



## Fatstuff

Got sent it in a txt so thought I'd share lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

Knackered! Been out on bike for 5 hours at swinley forest. Great fun, did around 20 miles all off road. No idea.how many cals I burnt but its a fvcking lot!

Now sofa, tea and food required


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> Knackered! Been out on bike for 5 hours at swinley forest. Great fun, did around 20 miles all off road. No idea.how many cals I burnt but its a fvcking lot!
> 
> Now sofa, tea and food required


u cardio beast lol, i did a bit today myself (shock horror). Ran up the stairs 15 times the took the dog for a 45 minute fast walk.

Not quite a 5 hour 20 mile bike ride but its more than i usually do lol


----------



## TELBOR

Fatstuff said:


> u cardio beast lol, i did a bit today myself (shock horror). Ran up the stairs 15 times the took the dog for a 45 minute fast walk.
> 
> Not quite a 5 hour 20 mile bike ride but its more than i usually do lol


Good work stan pmsl


----------



## Fatstuff

R0BR0ID said:


> Good work stan pmsl


Haha, leave me alone, im breaking myself in gently lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

Haha that is good work mate, better than nothing isn't it.


----------



## Fatstuff

my dog pulls quite a bit :rolleye:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> my dog pulls quite a bit :rolleye:


Lol were you on a skateboard too?


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol were you on a skateboard too?


I wish lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

Going to do a stripped down session tomorrow; deads 5x10, leg extns 5x20, calfs 3x15, abs


----------



## Fatstuff

Hello trentlemen - quick question - has my tren kicked in?

I feel sooooo lethargic

Feel hot faced

Slightly irritable

?


----------



## flinty90

Fatstuff said:


> Hello trentlemen - quick question - has my tren kicked in?
> 
> I feel sooooo lethargic
> 
> Feel hot faced
> 
> Slightly irritable
> 
> ?


either that or you need to switch the iron off for a bit and sit down X


----------



## luther1

Fatstuff said:


> Hello trentlemen - quick question - has my tren kicked in?
> 
> I feel sooooo lethargic
> 
> Feel hot faced
> 
> Slightly irritable
> 
> ?


didint know you were on it Stan,but yes,its kicked in. feeling warmer(ni

ght sweats) slightly irritable and snappy are symptoms but i feel laid back as opposed to lethargic


----------



## Richie186

Weird dreams and night sweats for me.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> Hello trentlemen - quick question - has my tren kicked in?
> 
> I feel sooooo lethargic
> 
> Feel hot faced
> 
> Slightly irritable
> 
> ?


Have you got strong yet? Oh hang on..........


----------



## Fatstuff

I haven't tested to see whether I have got strong(er) yet lol

But I do feel slightly laid back now I'm at work

Done some cardio today lol

20 rep squats - empty bar x 20 then 55kg x 20

Then some pressing then 15 mins on the tread on an incline

U proud of me lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> I haven't tested to see whether I have got strong(er) yet lol
> 
> But I do feel slightly laid back now I'm at work
> 
> Done some cardio today lol
> 
> 20 rep squats - empty bar x 20 then 55kg x 20
> 
> Then some pressing then 15 mins on the tread on an incline
> 
> U proud of me lol


Tearing that sh1t up brah! Lol


----------



## Mr_Morocco

cant wait to get on the tren...how much you doing fatcnut? im gonna start at 1g test 200mg tren


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> Tearing that sh1t up brah! Lol


Fcuk off lol, I'm on nights give me a break - I have done 2 full body sessions already this week so that I could make room for farting about :lol:

I'm only dipping my toe morocco .75ml onerip e3d


----------



## Ginger Ben

Mr_Morocco said:


> cant wait to get on the tren...how much you doing fatcnut? im gonna start at 1g test 200mg tren


Good plan

- - - Updated - - -

Just posted my proposed cutting cycle in the pro hormone section if anybody wants to take a look


----------



## TELBOR

Fatstuff said:


> Fcuk off lol, I'm on nights give me a break - I have done 2 full body sessions already this week so that I could make room for farting about :lol:
> 
> I'm only dipping my toe morocco .75ml onerip e3d


Lol get down the gym more slim!

Mine kicked in with some amazing dreams and snoring - loads of snoring!


----------



## Fatstuff

R0BR0ID said:


> Lol get down the gym more slim!
> 
> Mine kicked in with some amazing dreams and snoring - loads of snoring!


I go 4 x a week lol - That not enough?


----------



## luther1

Fatstuff said:


> I go 4 x a week lol - That not enough?


Try getting out of your car


----------



## TELBOR

Fatstuff said:


> I go 4 x a week lol - That not enough?


Nope!

Your 4 sessions equate to 2 of mine lol.

How many onerips you done, just the one......?


----------



## Fatstuff

R0BR0ID said:


> Nope!
> 
> Your 4 sessions equate to 2 of mine lol.
> 
> How many onerips you done, just the one......?


2 jabs

U twit my other 2 sessions both consisted of deads, chins, OHP, decline bench and rows. Just with 2 different rep ranges u bummer 3x12 3x5 lol athankyou v much!!


----------



## TELBOR

Fatstuff said:


> 2 jabs
> 
> U twit my other 2 sessions both consisted of deads, chins, OHP, decline bench and rows. Just with 2 different rep ranges u bummer 3x12 3x5 lol athankyou v much!!


No problem


----------



## Ginger Ben

Didn't make the gym today, was at my mums all day so didn't have time.

Foods been bang on today though apart from a cinnamon whirl that was forced on to me 

Upper body session tomorrow early doors then lower body from today will be done Tuesday.


----------



## luther1

I went round friends last night for a home made curry night with all the trimmings, a nice coupley get together,8 of us and took my own chicken and rice and ate it out of the take away container cold and drank water all night and turned down the after eights! Life and soul or what?


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> I went round friends last night for a home made curry night with all the trimmings, a nice coupley get together,8 of us and took my own chicken and rice and ate it out of the take away container cold and drank water all night and turned down the after eights! Life and soul or what?


That's not something I think I'll ever be able to do. Fair play to you for sticking to it though, bet you had a cheeky nibble of a naan though


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> That's not something I think I'll ever be able to do. Fair play to you for sticking to it though, bet you had a cheeky nibble of a naan though


No cheats at all. Went to London window shopping yesterday as well and they had an amazing continental food market on down the kings road and how I resisted an argentinian steak burger is beyond me. Cold chicken and rice sat in the car. Had a McDonald's coffee though!


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> No cheats at all. Went to London window shopping yesterday as well and they had an amazing continental food market on down the kings road and how I resisted an argentinian steak burger is beyond me. Cold chicken and rice sat in the car. Had a McDonald's coffee though!


Mate I'd have made a steak burger fit my macros! Just don't eat the salad, useless carbs lol


----------



## Fatstuff

Bet u still look sh1t though loofer!


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> Mate I'd have made a steak burger fit my macros! Just don't eat the salad, useless carbs lol


I did promise myself one but I would have overrun the parking meter if I had gone back for it. Definitely next time


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> I did promise myself one but I would have overrun the parking meter if I had gone back for it. Definitely next time


It's impressive dedication for sure, hope it gets you the results you want.

My cut starts this week once supplies are in so I'm going to really try to be as strict with myself as I can for 7 weeks.


----------



## TELBOR

Fook me loof!! Your on it.

When is the next pic update due 

7 weeks Benjamin..... then what?? Back on a lean bulk with some help  x


----------



## luther1

If I can get to 16st by Xmas,that'll be a 4st weight increase in 16 months. I'll put up a new pic when I have a day with no bloat,so don't hold your breath!


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BR0ID said:


> Fook me loof!! Your on it.
> 
> When is the next pic update due
> 
> 7 weeks Benjamin..... then what?? Back on a lean bulk with some help  x


Then it depends on how I look I guess. If I've got lean enough (by my standards) then ill try to maintain that whilst adding lean gains slowly and steadily. No more gear for a while after this ph cycle as want kidlets next year so want everything working properly well in advance.

If I'm not lean enough ill do another dnp run, all being we with the first and go from there


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> If I can get to 16st by Xmas,that'll be a 4st weight increase in 16 months. I'll put up a new pic when I have a day with no bloat,so don't hold your breath!


Stop sprinkling salt on your kebabs then and give yourself a chance


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> If I can get to 16st by Xmas,that'll be a 4st weight increase in 16 months. I'll put up a new pic when I have a day with no bloat,so don't hold your breath!


Amazing mate.

4st in 13 month's here 

I'm sure you'll get there. Well done!

Look forward to the pics


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> Then it depends on how I look I guess. If I've got lean enough (by my standards) then ill try to maintain that whilst adding lean gains slowly and steadily. No more gear for a while after this ph cycle as want kidlets next year so want everything working properly well in advance.
> 
> If I'm not lean enough ill do another dnp run, all being we with the first and go from there


Do u really think u need this PH mate to diet with? (my serious hat on now) if kids are in your soon to happen plan, u have done the tough pct thing, ur past the worst of it. Your body still has some recovering to do. I mean really, how much will u get from this ph run that's worth hampering your long term recovery for. It takes a long long time to get back to normal even if u feel ok.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Then it depends on how I look I guess. If I've got lean enough (by my standards) then ill try to maintain that whilst adding lean gains slowly and steadily. No more gear for a while after this ph cycle as want kidlets next year so want everything working properly well in advance.
> 
> If I'm not lean enough ill do another dnp run, all being we with the first and go from there


Good idea mate .

Bet you can't wait to start the dnp!! Got all the extras to support it? I'm sure you have.

Do some before and afters mate


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> Do u really think u need this PH mate to diet with? (my serious hat on now) if kids are in your soon to happen plan, u have done the tough pct thing, ur past the worst of it. Your body still has some recovering to do. I mean really, how much will u get from this ph run that's worth hampering your long term recovery for. It takes a long long time to get back to normal even if u feel ok.


Well we will probably start trying next summer so not soon, soon but soon enough.

Just think it will help me massively as I'm impatient and also dont want to lose too much strength/muscle.

I know I'm probably going about all of this wrong but it makes sense to me lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BR0ID said:


> Good idea mate .
> 
> Bet you can't wait to start the dnp!! Got all the extras to support it? I'm sure you have.
> 
> Do some before and afters mate


Yeah they should all arrive this week, NAC, vits, electrolytes, t3 etc etc


----------



## Ginger Ben

Will deffo do some pics


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> Well we will probably start trying next summer so not soon, soon but soon enough.
> 
> Just think it will help me massively as I'm impatient and also dont want to lose too much strength/muscle.
> 
> I know I'm probably going about all of this wrong but it makes sense to me lol


Coolio mate, I don't like to question too much as it can rub ppl up the wrong way. Hopefully it won't make much difference anyway. Good luck, will be watching with interest


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> Coolio mate, I don't like to question too much as it can rub ppl up the wrong way. Hopefully it won't make much difference anyway. Good luck, will be watching with interest


No worries mate, I respect your opinion. Thanks


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> No worries mate, I respect your opinion. Thanks


LOL


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> LOL


He's been on GH !!

Huge nose is a tell tail sign


----------



## flinty90

R0BR0ID said:


> He's been on GH !!
> 
> Huge nose is a tell tail sign


goes with his massive chin !!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Lol bet his nose and chin touch at the tips


----------



## Fatstuff

Ur all dumb, surely the nose is bens as he was telling porkies :yawn:


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol bet his nose and chin touch at the tips


Who...... fatstuff ??


----------



## Fatstuff

I'm beautiful and am sire to a beautiful spawn


----------



## TELBOR

Fatstuff said:


> I'm beautiful and am sire to a beautiful spawn
> 
> View attachment 96082


Bless.

But your defo a ginger


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> I'm beautiful and am sire to a beautiful spawn
> 
> View attachment 96082


He looks like his mother thank fvck


----------



## Fatstuff

Gay ginger skin, just haven't got the hair lol


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Ginger Ben said:


> He looks like his mother thank fvck


thats not really fatstuff in the pic mate dont be fooled!


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> He looks like his mother thank fvck


The funny thing is he really doesn't, he's fair, blonde and big (like me) His mom is a dark skinned dark haired gyppo lol


----------



## Fatstuff

Mr_Morocco said:


> thats not really fatstuff in the pic mate dont be fooled!


Ur not far from me cnuty bollox u could always come to matts house of pain and find out lol


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Fatstuff said:


> The funny thing is he really doesn't, he's fair, blonde and big (like me) His mom is a dark skinned dark haired gyppo lol


fair play though hes got hencher shoulders than you already :lol:


----------



## Fatstuff

Mr_Morocco said:


> fair play though hes got hencher shoulders than you already :lol:


I wouldn't bring shoulders into it with that avi  narrow back


----------



## TELBOR

Fatstuff said:


> Gay ginger skin, just haven't got the hair lol


Cuffs and collars


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Fatstuff said:


> I wouldn't bring shoulders into it with that avi  narrow back


my back/abs are my worst body part cant train back properly due to lower back injury ive had for years


----------



## Mr_Morocco

whats this 'new post quotes' ****e its proper annoying lol


----------



## Fatstuff

Mr_Morocco said:


> my back/abs are my worst body part cant train back properly due to lower back injury ive had for years


Weep weep

Lol sorry mate


----------



## Fatstuff

Mr_Morocco said:


> whats this 'new post quotes' ****e its proper annoying lol


U can turn it off


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Fatstuff said:


> Weep weep
> 
> Lol sorry mate


its ok mate im currently tucking into some dixy chicken and will be slitting my wrists later on tonight :thumb:


----------



## Fatstuff

Mr_Morocco said:


> whats this 'new post quotes' ****e its proper annoying lol


Why does it annoy u


----------



## Fatstuff

Mr_Morocco said:


> whats this 'new post quotes' ****e its proper annoying lol


I like it


----------



## Fatstuff

Mr_Morocco said:


> whats this 'new post quotes' ****e its proper annoying lol


What's wrong with it?


----------



## Fatstuff

Mr_Morocco said:


> its ok mate im currently tucking into some dixy chicken and will be slitting my wrists later on tonight :thumb:


Get it down u


----------



## luther1

Is the black vest your only item of clothing?


----------



## Fatstuff

luther1 said:


> Is the black vest your only item of clothing?


What? From the 2 pics u have seen lol


----------



## Fatstuff

And no, I own a dark blue one


----------



## Mr_Morocco

fatcnut u really are a cnut lol..how do i turn it off


----------



## Fatstuff

Mr_Morocco said:


> fatcnut u really are a cnut lol..how do i turn it off


In your control panel I think


----------



## Fatstuff

Mr_Morocco said:


> fatcnut u really are a cnut lol..how do i turn it off


Lol


----------



## luther1

Mr_Morocco said:


> fatcnut u really are a cnut lol..how do i turn it off


Haha


----------



## Fatstuff

Mr_Morocco said:


> fatcnut u really are a cnut lol..how do i turn it off


Sorted it yet


----------



## Fatstuff

Mr_Morocco said:


> fatcnut u really are a cnut lol..how do i turn it off


Is it done?


----------



## luther1

Mr_Morocco said:


> fatcnut u really are a cnut lol..how do i turn it off


Yes,control panel I think

- - - Updated - - -



Mr_Morocco said:


> fatcnut u really are a cnut lol..how do i turn it off


Found it?


----------



## luther1

Mr_Morocco said:


> fatcnut u really are a cnut lol..how do i turn it off


Any joy?


----------



## Mr_Morocco

f*ck knows i cant even find control panel pmsl


----------



## Fatstuff

Lol u get used to it


----------



## Ginger Ben

Mr_Morocco said:


> fatcnut u really are a cnut lol..how do i turn it off


How about now? Still not.found.it?


----------



## luther1

Mr_Morocco said:


> f*ck knows i cant even find control panel pmsl


Really?


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> How about now? Still not.found.it?


Most ppl would moan about this much spammage, Ben just joins in :lol:


----------



## Mr_Morocco

ahaha by time i get back off holiday ill have a million post quotes the way you cnuts are going on


----------



## Fatstuff

Mr_Morocco said:


> ahaha by time i get back off holiday ill have a million post quotes the way you cnuts are going on


Lol don't flatter yourself


----------



## luther1

Mr_Morocco said:


> ahaha by time i get back off holiday ill have a million post quotes the way you cnuts are going on


You wish

- - - Updated - - -



Fatstuff said:


> Most ppl would moan about this much spammage, Ben just joins in :lol:


He's a simpleton too at heart


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Fatstuff said:


> Lol don't flatter yourself


reverse phsycology is king


----------



## Fatstuff

Mr_Morocco said:


> reverse phsycology is king


We wouldn't of done it anyway donut


----------



## Fatstuff

...and it's psychology, you uneducated turd!


----------



## Fatstuff

Morocco - this is what the new quote system has caused lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

Mr_Morocco said:


> reverse phsycology is king


Lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

Early morning session today, was good but low cals and low carbs over last few days effected strength a bit.

Chins

[email protected]0

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

BOR

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Flat bench 80% - decline busy

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Ohp 80%

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Superset dips 80%

[email protected]

[email protected]+10

[email protected]+10

[email protected]+10

Superset ez bar preachers, close grip

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Early morning session today, was good but low cals and low carbs over last few days effected strength a bit.
> 
> Chins
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> BOR
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Flat bench 80% - decline busy
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Ohp 80%
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Superset dips 80%
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]+10
> 
> [email protected]+10
> 
> [email protected]+10
> 
> Superset ez bar preachers, close grip
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]


Quality!

Who needs fuel to do a decent session 

Nice work mate.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Thanks mate, yeah calories are overrated lol


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Thanks mate, yeah calories are overrated lol


Lol. So true...

That's why they do pre workouts


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> Thanks mate, yeah calories are overrated lol


lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

So first 'proper' day of diet today. Have low carbed the last couple of days and a lot of the water I was holding has dropped off today, literally been for a slash more times than i can remember! Lol

Macros so far today

P 211

C 87

F 68

Total cals 1879!

Room for a scoop of Whey with some quark and a single scoop shake before bed. Will take me to 270g p more or less which I think is fine natty.

Dnp should arrive Wednesday so will take some pics Thursday morning and start it then  Have decided (today at least Pmsl) not to run any ph alongside it

Will up protein to 300 minimum whilst on dnp and drop carbs and fats a bit.

All my support supps should arrive tomorrow or Wednesday so should be good to go.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> So first 'proper' day of diet today. Have low carbed the last couple of days and a lot of the water I was holding has dropped off today, literally been for a slash more times than i can remember! Lol
> 
> Macros so far today
> 
> P 211
> 
> C 87
> 
> F 68
> 
> Total cals 1879!
> 
> Room for a scoop of Whey with some quark and a single scoop shake before bed. Will take me to 270g p more or less which I think is fine natty.
> 
> Dnp should arrive Wednesday so will take some pics Thursday morning and start it then  Have decided (today at least Pmsl) not to run any ph alongside it
> 
> Will up protein to 300 minimum whilst on dnp and drop carbs and fats a bit.
> 
> All my support supps should arrive tomorrow or Wednesday so should be good to go.


Sounds good mate 

Now just keep on it!!


----------



## Fatstuff

After all that ur not running one? Lol


----------



## TELBOR

Fatstuff said:


> After all that ur not running one? Lol


Hush you!

How's the tren.... had any rapey dreams??!! Lol


----------



## luther1

Are you drinking plenty of water too Ben? I know vit c is always mentioned as the best vit to take for water retention when infact it is vit B1. Vit c releases ascorbic acid which releases excess water thus relieving bloating,whereas vit b1 prevents water retention


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> After all that ur not running one? Lol


Well i did all my research and concluded it wasn't worth it


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> Are you drinking plenty of water too Ben? I know vit c is always mentioned as the best vit to take for water retention when infact it is vit B1. Vit c releases ascorbic acid which releases excess water thus relieving bloating,whereas vit b1 prevents water retention


Yeah I am but no more than usual. I supp the usual vit c, b and a multi as well for good measure.

I look much leaner around the middle too literally just in a day. Bonkers how fast lowering carbs makes a diffrence.


----------



## luther1

You're like me then Ben,feel obliged to have carbs but feel great and look better when not having them.


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> You're like me then Ben,feel obliged to have carbs but feel great and look better when not having them.


Yep pretty much. I think there is an amount I can have that maintains a happy balance between looking full but not watery. I just don't know how much it is?!?! Lol

My best guess based on my trials is around 100-150g a day is plenty for me.


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> Yep pretty much. I think there is an amount I can have that maintains a happy balance between looking full but not watery. I just don't know how much it is?!?! Lol
> 
> My best guess based on my trials is around 100-150g a day is plenty for me.


Whilst trying to lean up that should be plenty shouldn't it?!

- - - Updated - - -



Ginger Ben said:


> Yep pretty much. I think there is an amount I can have that maintains a happy balance between looking full but not watery. I just don't know how much it is?!?! Lol
> 
> My best guess based on my trials is around 100-150g a day is plenty for me.


Whilst trying to lean up that should be plenty shouldn't it?!


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> Whilst trying to lean up that should be plenty shouldn't it?!


Oh yeah definitely. I'll drop them to under 100g on the dnp and then try to keep them around 100g for the rest of the cut.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Final macros today

P 275

C 95

F 70

Cals 2189


----------



## luther1

How long you running the dnp for? A mate of mine who's competing in Birmingham? In a couple of weeks has run it his whole cut, 3 months or so


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> How long you running the dnp for? A mate of mine who's competing in Birmingham? In a couple of weeks has run it his whole cut, 3 months or so


Really depends how it goes tbh. My plan is to do two weeks at 200mg ed. Then all being well take a week off (maybe 2) and then repeat cycle.


----------



## Fatstuff

R0BR0ID said:


> Hush you!
> 
> How's the tren.... had any rapey dreams??!! Lol


Not yet lol, struggled to sleep a bit though


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> Well i did all my research and concluded it wasn't worth it


I think it's a good conclusion


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning, lower session for me today.

Likely be trap bar Deads (for a change) 5x10, squats 5x5, leg press 2x50 (lowish weight, rest pause technique), leg extension 3x15, abs


----------



## Ginger Ben

Good fasted lower body session

Trap bar Deads

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Squats

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Leg extn

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] 2 second negatives

Sldl on step

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Quite light but wanted good deep stretch which i got standing on the step

Seated calf raise

[email protected]5

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Floor wiper leg raises

25,15,15,15,15,15 - 100 reps total

No leg press as two guys were doing gvt on it at 370kg!! Impressive for 10x10!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Upped carbs a bit today as trained legs this morning. Should come in at around 150g by the end of the day.

Time for chicken, veg and pasata


----------



## TELBOR

Good stuff mate!


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BR0ID said:


> Good stuff mate!


Cheers. How you getting on, found a gym yet?


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Cheers. How you getting on, found a gym yet?


Not yet 

Got to find a job first lol.

Got made redundant today!! 3 month's and I'm out. Boooooooooooooo !!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BR0ID said:


> Not yet
> 
> Got to find a job first lol.
> 
> Got made redundant today!! 3 month's and I'm out. Boooooooooooooo !!!


No way! Sh1t mate sorry to hear that, that's awfull.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> No way! Sh1t mate sorry to hear that, that's awfull.


Sh1t happens mate!

Never mind eh?! Any jobs at your Stately Home


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BR0ID said:


> Sh1t happens mate!
> 
> Never mind eh?! Any jobs at your Stately Home


Well I guess you've got time to look for a new one which is something at least.

Lol afraid not mate


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Well I guess you've got time to look for a new one which is something at least.
> 
> Lol afraid not mate


Aye, certainly have mate!

CV has been pinged everywhere lol!


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BR0ID said:


> Aye, certainly have mate!
> 
> CV has been pinged everywhere lol!


Good lad!

Kedgiree for dinner Yum!


----------



## Ginger Ben

I have fvcking nailed my diet today, some good tasty meals, feel satisfied and well under maintenance cals 

But I have a long way to go!!


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> I have fvcking nailed my diet today, some good tasty meals, feel satisfied and well under maintenance cals
> 
> But I have a long way to go!!


Nice one benjy!

What's the plan come weekends? Mini cheats.....??


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BR0ID said:


> Nice one benjy!
> 
> What's the plan come weekends? Mini cheats.....??


Depends where I am tbh. I'll allow myself a cheat meal both days but just one and not a full on binge! Lol

Once on dnp I won't cheat at all as want to keep it clean to get maximum effects from it.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Depends where I am tbh. I'll allow myself a cheat meal both days but just one and not a full on binge! Lol
> 
> Once on dnp I won't cheat at all as want to keep it clean to get maximum effects from it.


Yeah I imagine once you drop the dnp in you'll have second thoughts on what you crave!!

Hope it goes to plan mate


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BR0ID said:


> Yeah I imagine once you drop the dnp in you'll have second thoughts on what you crave!!
> 
> Hope it goes to plan mate


Thanks mate 

Food today

P 265

C 138

F 63

Calories 2191


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning all just had my omlette after doing 9.2 miles fasted on the bike in 52 mins. 1280 cals burnt!

Going to see some mates in London tonight and Thai take away is on the cards so to be able to enjoy it I'm eating small today and with the cals burnt on the bike I should still be well under maintenance. Will also be riding tomorrow for a similar distance so all good.

Heavy upper body session on Friday, first session at 5x5 so hope to get some good weight moved.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Morning all just had my omlette after doing 9.2 miles fasted on the bike in 52 mins. 1280 cals burnt!
> 
> Going to see some mates in London tonight and Thai take away is on the cards so to be able to enjoy it I'm eating small today and with the cals burnt on the bike I should still be well under maintenance. Will also be riding tomorrow for a similar distance so all good.
> 
> Heavy upper body session on Friday, first session at 5x5 so hope to get some good weight moved.


Nice work Ben!

Enjoy the Thai tonight.

I haven't touched a single carb today!!

Just about to go home and have a little meat feast - chicken breast and some pulled pork and that's it lol


----------



## luther1

First in ...........

Are you pulling the pork yourself rob?


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BR0ID said:


> Nice work Ben!
> 
> Enjoy the Thai tonight.
> 
> I haven't touched a single carb today!!
> 
> Just about to go home and have a little meat feast - chicken breast and some pulled pork and that's it lol


Nice work, pulled pork is a winner!



luther1 said:


> First in ...........
> 
> Are you pulling the pork yourself rob?


Lol I reckon he'll get his Mrs to do it


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> First in ...........
> 
> Are you pulling the pork yourself rob?


Oh yeah mate, cant beat bare hands pulling on some warm meat 



Ginger Ben said:


> Nice work, pulled pork is a winner!
> 
> Lol I reckon he'll get his Mrs to do it


Yes its a winner and yes she does, can you blame her


----------



## luther1

Sorry to ambush Ben,but Rob,did the dubai thing ever materialise?


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> Sorry to ambush Ben,but Rob,did the dubai thing ever materialise?


Still on the cards for the missus mate, but she didn't want to rush into it and wants to get past xmas and decide from there.

Defo has a job offer, i think if she really wanted it she would have gone before we moved into our house - so were staying put for now 

Plus i'm gonna be on the rock 'n' roll like Ben soon :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BR0ID said:


> Still on the cards for the missus mate, but she didn't want to rush into it and wants to get past xmas and decide from there.
> 
> Defo has a job offer, i think if she really wanted it she would have gone before we moved into our house - so were staying put for now
> 
> Plus i'm gonna be on the rock 'n' roll like Ben soon :lol:


It's the way forward mate, eat when you want, train when you want lol.

5 weeks Thursday we launch so going to enjoy last month off before it gets hectic!


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> It's the way forward mate, eat when you want, train when you want lol.
> 
> 5 weeks Thursday we launch so going to enjoy last month off before it gets hectic!


Bet you can't wait!!

Here is lunch;

250g Chicken

200g Pork

And jalapenos


----------



## Ginger Ben

Only had 800 cals so far today. Going no holds barred on the Thai take away tonight


----------



## luther1

At least you stuck to your strict new found diet regime for one day mate


----------



## Fatstuff

Gents, meet ...... The 3 headed monster :rolleye:


----------



## TELBOR

Fatstuff said:


> Gents, meet ...... The 3 headed monster :rolleye:
> 
> View attachment 96345


Where am I looking ....... :lol:


----------



## Fatstuff

, i know must be flat from the low carbs


----------



## TELBOR

Fatstuff said:


> , i know must be flat from the low carbs


Carbs.... who needs them!! Lol.

I have had sugar in my coffee at 6am and that's my lot for the day


----------



## Fatstuff

Not heard of sweetener? Lol


----------



## TELBOR

Fatstuff said:


> Not heard of sweetener? Lol


Lol. No biggie!

Usually do


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> At least you stuck to your strict new found diet regime for one day mate


Fvck off, I'm smashing it!


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> Fvck off, I'm smashing it!


Let's call tonight a carb up lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> Let's call tonight a carb up lol


Still only on 800 cals for the day and 1200 burnt cycling.... :whistling:


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> Still only on 800 cals for the day and 1200 burnt cycling.... :whistling:


That means u can have a good 2400 calorie feast lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> That means u can have a good 2400 calorie feast lol


IIFYM


----------



## Fatstuff

Oh done my first ass jab today lol


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> IIFYM


load of blollocks. put sh1t in ya get sh1t out bro... FACT xx


----------



## Fatstuff

flinty90 said:


> load of blollocks. put sh1t in ya get sh1t out bro... OPINION xx


amended for literal accuracy


----------



## flinty90

Fatstuff said:


> amended for literal accuracy


we will see.. but if that was the case im sure there wouldnt be any hardship to achieving size and condition with diet etc.. we can all go to kfc and look awesome as long as you dont have fries... im suprised i dont look fcukin mint as i have eaten **** most of my life ...


----------



## Fatstuff

flinty90 said:


> we will see.. but if that was the case im sure there wouldnt be any hardship to achieving size and condition with diet etc.. we can all go to kfc and look awesome as long as you dont have fries... im suprised i dont look fcukin mint as i have eaten **** most of my life ...


Of course there is a hardship, u try eating 2000 calories and 250-300g protein and between 120-150g carbs without it being a hardship regardless whether u fit a sh1tty meal in or not. In fact it's harder if u do fit that sh1t meal in, it requires more thought and more calorie counting.


----------



## flinty90

Fatstuff said:


> Of course there is a hardship, u try eating 2000 calories and 250-300g protein and between 120-150g carbs without it being a hardship regardless whether u fit a sh1tty meal in or not. In fact it's harder if u do fit that sh1t meal in, it requires more thought and more calorie counting.


im talking about just your theory of eating what you want as long as it fits daily calories. i just cannot see how it makes sense. maybe imbwrong but i cant see how...


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> load of blollocks. put sh1t in ya get sh1t out bro... FACT xx


Fvcking hell its only one meal on a day when I'm in negative calories!! 

I've always said I refuse to be the guy that takes his own food to a friends house


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Fvcking hell its only one meal on a day when I'm in negative calories!!
> 
> I've always said I refuse to be the guy that takes his own food to a friends house


lol your a loser benathy were just reminding you lol...

seriously though i do like the idea of iifym. but im just saying i cant understand how it can work with same effectiveness x enjoy your dirty fattening thai bro lol... loseer x


----------



## Fatstuff

flinty90 said:


> im talking about just your theory of eating what you want as long as it fits daily calories. i just cannot see how it makes sense. maybe imbwrong but i cant see how...


its not MY theory lol and fittin ur macros is totally different to fitting ur cals. u can get slim on chocolate and shakes, u can get fat on chicken and rice. Ive never had a 'theory' of eatin sh1t but im with ben, im not taking tupperware to a party or scales to a restaurant!!


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> Fvcking hell its only one meal on a day when I'm in negative calories!!
> 
> I've always said I refuse to be the guy that takes his own food to a friends house


I'm that guy


----------



## luther1

Joking aside,I can't wait to get to my desired weight then I'll stop all this strict eating. I just need to get to my goal asap and once there maintaing will be a darn side easier than gaining. Right or wrong I feel every cheat meal will put me back a bit and the longer I'm continuing on this road,the more painful it's getting. I reckon xmas ish and I'm done for a while


----------



## biglbs

luther1 said:


> Joking aside,I can't wait to get to my desired weight then I'll stop all this strict eating. I just need to get to my goal asap and once there maintaing will be a darn side easier than gaining. Right or wrong I feel every cheat meal will put me back a bit and the longer I'm continuing on this road,the more painful it's getting. I reckon xmas ish and I'm done for a while


You must weigh 11 stone by now FFs!


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> im talking about just your theory of eating what you want as long as it fits daily calories. i just cannot see how it makes sense. maybe imbwrong but i cant see how...


It will lead to blood sugar/insulin spikes/water retention and fat gain,at least that's what it did for me:lol: :lol:

- - - Updated - - -

GOOD MORNING GINGER MAN!!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

biglbs said:


> It will lead to blood sugar/insulin spikes/water retention and fat gain,at least that's what it did for me:lol: :lol:
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> GOOD MORNING GINGER MAN!!!


Morning big fella how's tricks? Back still fooked I see, how's that all going?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning all,

Well the Thai meal was very healthy. I had a lot of stir fried veg with prawns and chicken in very light sauces and a couple of crispy deep fried things. Drank diet coke and avoided all contact with the spicy prawns crackers 

Might have a cheeky weigh in this morning as I'm still dropping water as abs are coming through again. Still fat in the usual places though


----------



## flinty90

dont keep moaning about fat and getting shirty when advice is given .. you reap what you sow .. but on a different note. we love you ginger tosser x


----------



## Ginger Ben

I didn't get shirty, no advice was given just criticism LOL

But either way I take it all as its meant, in jest and love all you tossers too x


----------



## Ginger Ben

Moving on, going out for another fasted bike ride this morning aiming for around 10miles again. Going to try a different route and get off the roads on to some bridleways if I can find any! Lol


----------



## Fatstuff

abs - fcuk u ben, we are no longer friends good work m8


----------



## TELBOR

Have fun


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> abs - fcuk u ben, we are no longer friends good work m8


I'm talking upper outlines here not a cheese grater lol


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> I'm talking upper outlines here not a cheese grater lol


lol im still miles away from that :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

You'll get there mate, if.you want to that is


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> You'll get there mate, if.you want to that is


my weight loss has stopped and im on circa 2000 cals, its been about a week and half but its disheartening. Although i did add the onerip so i may have gained some intramuscular glycogen (u like that  lol) who knows, i dont think i can lower my cals any lower than that tbh. Im having few beers tonight to make matters worse lol (havent been out for 4 weeks) - im slowly adding in cardio now and will give it another month and reassess, will prob run out of onerip by then so might add a lil D-NITRO to the mix whoooosh


----------



## Ginger Ben

Deffo add cardio in mate, low cals only gets you so far IME.

I'm 207 this morning so 3 lbs down from Friday and 8 lbs down in last two weeks. Pretty happy with that and even though its mostly water I'm not complaining.

Dnp arrives Friday so will start that Monday to attack the fat


----------



## Fatstuff

i lost pretty much spot on same as u, i started dieting on 2/9 first 2 weeks flew off 11lb lol (obv water) think i have lost about a lb since then. Cleanest my diet has ever been too. Mind u, i got down to 15st4lbs with dnp before, im just shy of 16 stone now and do look leaner so im prob being too hard on myself. I think i need to up my good fats a bit, i have ran out of fish oils and have couple tins of mackerel a week. Problem might lie there a bit too.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Cardio and maybe those good fats will help mate. Cardio has to help especially fasted if you can fit it in, I know you work long shifts..... :rolleye: lol

I've now got to deal with the head fvck of being under 15 stone soon for the first time in years too. Just hoping the mirror will make it all worth it!


----------



## biglbs

Not three bad mate,phew i nearly got hit by handbag in here earlier,glad you manned the thread back up:lol:

Got some strong pain control on way so i hope i can break this cycle of treatment/pain resuming,it appears to be spasm pulling it back every time it is reset!


----------



## Ginger Ben

biglbs said:


> Not three bad mate,phew i nearly got hit by handbag in here earlier,glad you manned the thread back up:lol:
> 
> Got some strong pain control on way so i hope i can break this cycle of treatment/pain resuming,it appears to be spasm pulling it back every time it is reset!


Yeah i hope so mate. Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> Cardio and maybe those good fats will help mate. Cardio has to help especially fasted if you can fit it in, I know you work long shifts..... :rolleye: lol
> 
> I've now got to deal with the head fvck of being under 15 stone soon for the first time in years too. Just hoping the mirror will make it all worth it!


LOL i have never done anything in this game that i dislike, i lift because i enjoy it, i enjoy the eating relatively speaking, i enjoy not drinking as i feel better most days. But cardio, i dislike, but its going to have to become a necessary evil.


----------



## TELBOR

Fatstuff said:


> LOL i have never done anything in this game that i dislike, i lift because i enjoy it, i enjoy the eating relatively speaking, i enjoy not drinking as i feel better most days. But cardio, i dislike, but its going to have to become a necessary evil.


Once a week is s start chinny, crack on


----------



## flinty90

im totally confused in here now tbf.. all the best to you both though in whatever you decide route to take x


----------



## Fatstuff

flinty90 said:


> im totally confused in here now tbf.. all the best to you both though in whatever you decide route to take x


u have always been confused mate, bi-curiosity is not frowned upon in this day and age.


----------



## biglbs

Fatstuff said:


> LOL i have never done anything in this game that i dislike, i lift because i enjoy it, i enjoy the eating relatively speaking, i enjoy not drinking as i feel better most days. But cardio, i dislike, but its going to have to become a necessary evil.


I have come over all odd now,cardio,you(or me) :lol:


----------



## Fatstuff

biglbs said:


> I have come over all odd now,cardio,you(or me) :lol:


Its a horrible concept lol


----------



## biglbs

Fatstuff said:


> Its a horrible concept lol


Now i am craving carbs at the very thought,please refrain from such speach,leave that to fit cvnts! :tongue:


----------



## Fatstuff

biglbs said:


> Now i am craving carbs at the very thought,please refrain from such speach,leave that to fit cvnts! :tongue:


I have just ate 78g of carbs :mellow: but im going to gym at one to smash some leggage so its allowed!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> im totally confused in here now tbf.. all the best to you both though in whatever you decide route to take x


Why? I'm on a get lean plan at the moment as I said before. Not changed my mind yet LOL


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> I have just ate 78g of carbs :mellow: but im going to gym at one to smash some leggage so its allowed!!


Yeah deffo allowed pre and post leg training.

I've just done 14.5 miles on bike and nailed 1300 cals so I'm happy with that.


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> Why? I'm on a get lean plan at the moment as I said before. Not changed my mind yet LOL


hes confused, he thinks when we say iifym it means eat sh1t all the time, when the reality is eat well most of the time but have that odd treat but be extra careful with your other food that day to try and get round it. Its like the old school way of BBing where u eat well all week and then eat sh1t till it comes out of ur ears one day a week lol, that imo is wayyyyy more damaging as you are totally disregarding your allotted requirements for the week, but because people have done it for years that makes it right


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Why? I'm on a get lean plan at the moment as I said before. Not changed my mind yet LOL


not you mate. dont worry lol i will keep my thoughts to myself xx


----------



## Ginger Ben

Almost bang on 2000 cals eaten today so in mega deficit for the day. Had a few more carbs today to help fuel lifting first thing tomorrow morning.

Saturday is a total rest day and Sunday I'm out riding all day 

Tomorrow I have to wash my bike though as pretty sure I hit some dog sh1t today lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

Bring on the fasted weights session!


----------



## TELBOR

Enjoy!

Have a cheeky Redbull


----------



## flinty90

enjoy your ride ben. and have a good weekend x


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BR0ID said:


> Enjoy!
> 
> Have a cheeky Redbull





flinty90 said:


> enjoy your ride ben. and have a good weekend x


Lol, rocket fuel fat burner is my stim of choice at the moment. Will run that with the dnp if i get lethargic, if not ill run it solo. Should get it tomorrow so will start Monday.

Cheers flints, have a good one too mate


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol, rocket fuel fat burner is my stim of choice at the moment. Will run that with the dnp if i get lethargic, if not ill run it solo. Should get it tomorrow so will start Monday.
> 
> Cheers flints, have a good one too mate


Rocket fuel the coffee??

Always have that too hand lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BR0ID said:


> Rocket fuel the coffee??
> 
> Always have that too hand lol


No the fat burner you plum, as I wrote


----------



## luther1

That well known brand of coffee, nescafe rocketfuel lol


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> No the fat burner you plum, as I wrote


That's why I asked lol


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> That well known brand of coffee, nescafe rocketfuel lol


Shat it you slaaaaaaag!!

Rocket Fuel coffee is good sh1t


----------



## Ginger Ben

Lol yeah I've seen that stuff. I got a nespresso machine for a wedding present, its bloody awesome


----------



## Ginger Ben

This mornings fasted session

First week of second phase of programme so moved on 5x5. Due to lower cals this week I was hoping to be able to match my weights from 5x10 this session. Some I did and some i did more, so pretty pleased overall.

Decline bench

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Ohp strict

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

BOR

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Superset dips

[email protected]+15, [email protected]+20, [email protected]+20, [email protected]+20, [email protected]+20

Superset chin ups 80%

[email protected]+10, [email protected]+10, [email protected]+10, [email protected]+10, [email protected]+10


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> This mornings fasted session
> 
> First week of second phase of programme so moved on 5x5. Due to lower cals this week I was hoping to be able to match my weights from 5x10 this session. Some I did and some i did more, so pretty pleased overall.
> 
> Decline bench
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Ohp strict
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> BOR
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Superset dips
> 
> [email protected]+15, [email protected]+20, [email protected]+20, [email protected]+20, [email protected]+20
> 
> Superset chin ups 80%
> 
> [email protected]+10, [email protected]+10, [email protected]+10, [email protected]+10, [email protected]+10


Good work on matching and doing more mate.

Onwards and upwards


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol yeah I've seen that stuff. I got a nespresso machine for a wedding present, its bloody awesome


I could murder a nice cup of creamy rocket fuel out of your machine ben haha


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> I could murder a nice cup of creamy rocket fuel out of your machine ben haha


Lol thats one of the gayest things I've ever read!


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol thats one of the gayest things I've ever read!


Pmsl. Just read it back. Did sound like a euphamism. No ****


----------



## Ginger Ben

Off to make chicken, broccoli and passata again............joy


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning slut bags,

Full rest day today. Off to Taunton to watch my nephew play rugby and his school has an open day so he's excited to show us round 

Breakfast will be a shake and an omlette (yawn) and then lunch will be the best I can do whilst out, dinner at home so will be back on point again.

Riding all day tomorrow so food will be good but taking sarnies and bananas with me for fuel 

Dnp arrives today too but ill be.out when it turns.up so will have to collect on Monday.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Had a cray fish and watercress sandwich on wholemeal bread for lunch, best i could find out and about. Won't eat now until dinner though so all good. Having a bit of pasta tonight to fuel up for tomorrows mud bath riding


----------



## luther1

Mud bath riding,probably the gayest thing I've ever read


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> Mud bath riding,probably the gayest thing I've ever read


Damn it! Lol


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> Mud bath riding,probably the gayest thing I've ever read


and you have to write your name quite a few times per week :whistling:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Dnp has landed. Operation stop being a big podgy cnut is on!


----------



## Fatstuff

welcome to hell


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> welcome to hell


Lol I'll be alright, only going to run one a day,in the morning so I should sleep ok.

Diet wise I'm aiming for 2000 cals made up of 350g protein, 50g fats and 50g or less of carbs - what do you reckon to that? Too few?

I'll train as normal as much as possible depending on sides and will do a couple of short rides on rest days for gentle cardio.


----------



## Fatstuff

that looks spot on, ull be skinny natty soon enough mate lol


----------



## luther1

Any cheat meals benjy,cinnamon swirls,Thai curry etc?


----------



## Fatstuff

luther1 said:


> Any cheat meals benjy,cinnamon swirls,Thai curry etc?


give it a rest luther! lol

- - - Updated - - -

oh btw luther i smashed a kfc today and still got 230g protein and less than 2000 cals for the day... and what beeatch!!


----------



## luther1

Fatstuff said:


> give it a rest luther! lol
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> oh btw luther i smashed a kfc today and still got 230g protein and less than 2000 cals for the day... and what beeatch!!


Haha, I meant during a dnp course,do you have to be diet spot on or will it still work with cheats?


----------



## Fatstuff

luther1 said:


> Haha, I meant during a dnp course,do you have to be diet spot on or will it still work with cheats?


it will work better in a caloric defecit, yes - but i dont think it will work better because u ate out of tupperware boxes


----------



## Ginger Ben

Lol

I'm going to try to keep it mega clean but will just have to see how it goes.

Once I'm at a level of lean I'm happy with I'll start the lean rebuild. Think I may use assistance for the first part but don't know yet.


----------



## biglbs

mg:


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol I'll be alright, only going to run one a day,in the morning so I should sleep ok.
> 
> Diet wise I'm aiming for 2000 cals made up of 350g protein, 50g fats and 50g or less of carbs - what do you reckon to that? Too few?
> 
> I'll train as normal as much as possible depending on sides and will do a couple of short rides on rest days for gentle cardio.


dnp !!! no gear ? and low calories.....

you will deffo lose weight bro....


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> dnp !!! no gear ? and low calories.....
> 
> you will deffo lose weight bro....


Lol well that's the plan


----------



## Ginger Ben

Great day on the bike again. Around 20 miles all off road done. Looking forward to a bath and then fajitas for dinner, they are healthy BTW before the food police give me a talking to....


----------



## Ginger Ben

Training back and bis tomorrow. Nice quick hard session.

Sticking with 5x5 on main lifts and then higher reps and supersets for the fluff.


----------



## Ginger Ben

#sweatycnut starts today Pmsl

Plan is gym soon, fasted, shake after then omlette with mushrooms for brekkie with dnp and all vits and mins, chicken and veg for lunch, shake and nuts for snack mid afternoon with vits, chicken and veg for dinner, shake and maybe some pb before bed with last of vits and mins.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> #sweatycnut starts today Pmsl
> 
> Plan is gym soon, fasted, shake after then omlette with mushrooms for brekkie with dnp and all vits and mins, chicken and veg for lunch, shake and nuts for snack mid afternoon with vits, chicken and veg for dinner, shake and maybe some pb before bed with last of vits and mins.


This is it Benjamin!!

Enjoy through dnp and get losing some fat


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BR0ID said:


> This is it Benjamin!!
> 
> Enjoy through dnp and get losing some fat


Hell yeah, rippedsvile here I come lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

14 stone 10 or 206.2 lbs is my starting point this morning.


----------



## luther1

1lb lighter than me you fat Cnut. I'm all muscle though


----------



## luther1

Best of luck on your journey to absville Ben. Whacked in some tren ace last night so ill let you know if I go round the twist


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> Best of luck on your journey to absville Ben. Whacked in some tren ace last night so ill let you know if I go round the twist


Thanks mate. You too!

Watch the backne on that stuff, lethal for it apparently. At least the ace will clear out fast though, i was mental for weeks on enanthate!! LOL


----------



## Ginger Ben

Good back and bis session this morning, fasted again

Chins

[email protected]+25

[email protected]+25

[email protected]+25

[email protected]+25

[email protected]+25 drop set to [email protected]

Deadlifts

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Lat pulldowns wide grip

[email protected]@[email protected] no rest

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]@[email protected] no rest

Pendlay row

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

DB pullover

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

EZ bar curls

[email protected] on bar

[email protected] on bar

Done


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> 14 stone 10 or 206.2 lbs is my starting point this morning.


Catching up with me pmsl

What do you think you'll get down too?


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> Best of luck on your journey to absville Ben. Whacked in some tren ace last night so ill let you know if I go round the twist


Enjoy the tren


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BR0ID said:


> Catching up with me pmsl
> 
> What do you think you'll get down too?


Lol I know, fvcking awful isn't it! 

It's all good, my mind set is not ar5ed about weight at the moment. I need to get lean and that means getting lighter.

I have no real clue tbh mate as I'm not sure what to expect. I've read a lot of dnp threads recently and it seems anything from half a stone to a stone is possible in two weeks. Obviously that's dependent on how much excess fat the individual is carrying and what they eat on cycle.

I'm going to try my best to keep diet as clean as possible and as low carb as i can. Will be having some carbs as it seems dnp works best with some carbs in the diet but not loads.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol I know, fvcking awful isn't it!
> 
> It's all good, my mind set is not ar5ed about weight at the moment. I need to get lean and that means getting lighter.
> 
> I have no real clue tbh mate as I'm not sure what to expect. I've read a lot of dnp threads recently and it seems anything from half a stone to a stone is possible in two weeks. Obviously that's dependent on how much excess fat the individual is carrying and what they eat on cycle.
> 
> I'm going to try my best to keep diet as clean as possible and as low carb as i can. Will be having some carbs as it seems dnp works best with some carbs in the diet but not loads.


I think 2 weeks with a constant clean diet and you'll be laughing!! Now or never to see how well diet plus extra's can really work.

Hope you've taken pics


----------



## luther1

Get this. Home scales 14st 11lb, bbers gym saturday those big ones you put 20p in 15st 2lb, and country club that i go to most frequently 15st 9lb.


----------



## Richie186

Ginger Ben said:


> Thanks mate. You too!
> 
> Watch the backne on that stuff, lethal for it apparently. At least the ace will clear out fast though, i was mental for weeks on enanthate!! LOL


At what dose did you turn mental mate? I'm running 300 a week at the moment and all is well. Thinking of doing 400 but don't want to push my luck.


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> Get this. Home scales 14st 11lb, bbers gym saturday those big ones you put 20p in 15st 2lb, and country club that i go to most frequently 15st 9lb.


Lol.

You get what you pay for..... so go for 15st 2lb


----------



## TELBOR

Richie186 said:


> At what dose did you turn mental mate? I'm running 300 a week at the moment and all is well. Thinking of doing 400 but don't want to push my luck.


Pmsl.

I loved the sh1t. Went up 2 400mg and never felt "mental" lol.

Each to there own with that stuff


----------



## luther1

Richie186 said:


> At what dose did you turn mental mate? I'm running 300 a week at the moment and all is well. Thinking of doing 400 but don't want to push my luck.


Im sure benjy was on 200 mg a week richie. Do you have any sides at all?


----------



## biglbs

luther1 said:


> Get this. Home scales 14st 11lb, bbers gym saturday those big ones you put 20p in 15st 2lb, and country club that i go to most frequently 15st 9lb.


Yes they seem good those 20p jobs, i think i weigh 24 stone on them,they show no higher:laugh:


----------



## biglbs

Ginger Ben said:


> Hell yeah, rippedsvile here I come lol


Take care on this,at least you will not feel the cold


----------



## Richie186

luther1 said:


> Im sure benjy was on 200 mg a week richie. Do you have any sides at all?


No mental sides at all. Feel really happy and calm. Getting sweats on a night and some mad dreams but apart from that all is good. Oh, out of breath too, forgot that one.


----------



## luther1

Richie186 said:


> No mental sides at all. Feel really happy and calm. Getting sweats on a night and some mad dreams but apart from that all is good. Oh, out of breath too, forgot that one.


Thats exactly what i had before richie. Im 75mg eod now though


----------



## Richie186

luther1 said:


> Thats exactly what i had before richie. Im 75mg eod now though


Think that's the dose ill use next cycle. Although using 300 tren e has had good results so may just do the same again with a bit more test.


----------



## Ginger Ben

I ran 100, then 200 then 400 but only for about 4/5 weeks total. IF I do it again I'd just run 100 and stick with that.


----------



## Ginger Ben

biglbs said:


> Take care on this,at least you will not feel the cold


Thanks mate. Think I'm doing it all properly. Got my support supps, got plenty of water and not going to go over 1 cap a day to be on safe side.


----------



## TELBOR

Richie186 said:


> No mental sides at all. Feel really happy and calm. Getting sweats on a night and some mad dreams but apart from that all is good. Oh, out of breath too, forgot that one.


X2.

Cardio is going up to bed lol


----------



## biglbs

Ginger Ben said:


> Thanks mate. Think I'm doing it all properly. Got my support supps, got plenty of water and not going to go over 1 cap a day to be on safe side.


I have never seen you do anything daft in here mate,but this stuff just scares me a bit,i must be gettin old:whistling:


----------



## biglbs

R0BR0ID said:


> X2.
> 
> Cardio is going up to bed lol


Ah i see that is why i don't get enough cardio,,,,,,i live in a bungalow


----------



## TELBOR

biglbs said:


> Ah i see that is why i don't get enough cardio,,,,,,i live in a bungalow


Pmsl

Probably !!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

biglbs said:


> I have never seen you do anything daft in here mate,but this stuff just scares me a bit,i must be gettin old:whistling:


Me too if I'm honest but I've done all the research I can do and at minimal dose it seems safe enough. If i feel anything I'm not comfortable with I'll come off it straight away.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Took first cap at 11am with my omlette. Not sure I'm feelig anything yet (not expecting to for a few days) although I am quite hot but that's normal for me and I've just had a cup of tea lol


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Took first cap at 11am with my omlette. Not sure I'm feelig anything yet (not expecting to for a few days) although I am quite hot but that's normal for me and I've just had a cup of tea lol


Easy on the tea!! Think I'll join you pmsl.

Had 2 phones calls today mate, invites to interviews yay!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BR0ID said:


> Easy on the tea!! Think I'll join you pmsl.
> 
> Had 2 phones calls today mate, invites to interviews yay!!


Pmsl we're so rock and roll!

Good stuff mate, I start working a month today!! Can't wait to get going now.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Pmsl we're so rock and roll!
> 
> Good stuff mate, I start working a month today!! Can't wait to get going now.


I love a good brew 

A month today..... bet you can't wait!!

Only had 6 month's off and you said you'd spend that time building a machine......wtf happened :lol:


----------



## luther1

R0BR0ID said:


> I love a good brew
> 
> A month today..... bet you can't wait!!
> 
> Only had 6 month's off and you said you'd spend that time building a machine......wtf happened :lol:


He did build a machine. A vending machine the fat cnut


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BR0ID said:


> I love a good brew
> 
> A month today..... bet you can't wait!!
> 
> Only had 6 month's off and you said you'd spend that time building a machine......wtf happened :lol:


I came off gear and changed my mind 8 times about what I wanted to do! Pmsl


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> He did build a machine. A vending machine the fat cnut


Pmsl, cnut


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> I came off gear and changed my mind 8 times about what I wanted to do! Pmsl


Suppose you right!

Do you want me to coach you, £6.40 every 12 weeks ......... you'll get results


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BR0ID said:


> Suppose you right!
> 
> Do you want me to coach you, £6.40 every 12 weeks ......... you'll get results
> 
> View attachment 96743


Pmsl how long you been growing your hair?


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Pmsl how long you been growing your hair?


Fcuk my hair, i've been growing my chest :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BR0ID said:


> Fcuk my hair, i've been growing my chest :lol:


I know you said you wanted a fuller chest but I'm concerned you've taken it a step or two too far.... Lol


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> I know you said you wanted a fuller chest but I'm concerned you've taken it a step or two too far.... Lol


You'd have a go on it pmsl


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BR0ID said:


> You'd have a go on it pmsl


Pmsl I've had worse


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Pmsl I've had worse


True.

Where's skinnyfatstuff with his pearls of wisdom today?


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BR0ID said:


> True.
> 
> Where's skinnyfatstuff with his pearls of wisdom today?


Probably working a 28 hour shift for the 10th day in a row.....


----------



## luther1

R0BR0ID said:


> True.
> 
> Where's skinnyfatstuff with his pearls of wisdom today?


Probably had a weekend of drink and drugs so has gone to work for a rest


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> Probably had a weekend of drink and drugs so has gone to work for a rest


Yeah most likely, with a fly by deads session 3 reps and outta there!!!


----------



## flinty90

R0BR0ID said:


> Yeah most likely, with a fly by deads session 3 reps and outta there!!!


the cnuts probably suffocated himself with his own chin x


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> the cnuts probably suffocated himself with his own chin x


Pmsl.

Bet he [email protected] it on any type of press he does


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BR0ID said:


> Pmsl.
> 
> Bet he [email protected] it on any type of press he does


That's how he fvcked his shoulder trying to barbell press and swinging the bar around his chin


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> That's how he fvcked his shoulder trying to barbell press and swinging the bar around his chin


his chin certainly fcuks any front delt raises he tries to do lol...


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> That's how he fvcked his shoulder trying to barbell press and swinging the bar around his chin


His chin is that big he uses it to break when he's driving


----------



## Ginger Ben

2114 cals today, 52f, 81c, 320p roughly


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning all. More of the same today food wise. Training legs today so may have a few more carbs intra and post wo but other than that no change.

Didn't get any heat from dnp yesterday but only first cap so wasn't really expecting any tbh. No other sides apart from quite bad farts.......


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Morning all. More of the same today food wise. Training legs today so may have a few more carbs intra and post wo but other than that no change.
> 
> Didn't get any heat from dnp yesterday but only first cap so wasn't really expecting any tbh. No other sides apart from quite bad farts.......


Enjoy the legs session mate.

Bet missus is loving the farts


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BR0ID said:


> Enjoy the legs session mate.
> 
> Bet missus is loving the farts


Will do!

Lol yeah she loves it, pretends she doesn't but I know the truth!


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Will do!
> 
> Lol yeah she loves it, pretends she doesn't but I know the truth!


They all love a good trump lingering 

Old Jaspal is "concerned" about my macros - good guy but I can't take him serious with his avi lol.


----------



## Fatstuff

well well, what do we have here then. Thanks for the mention u bunch of homos, i know ur well jell of my sexy face really and have to make up imperfections for me... bless:lol:

Little update on fattys fat loss, scales havent moved for 2 weeks :mellow: - now, i was starting to get disheartened until i realised, thats how long ive been on the onerip, so measured my waist and im 2cm down on it, so mr trenbolonio with his mates prop and mast must have snook me some sneaky muscle on somewhere, that and the fact that i have been training in the 12 - 15 rep ranges, that also may have shocked my system a tad.

But.... i have taken from this - tren (at a low dose at least) im actually ok with - a little bit touchy and snappy but i think i may add 200mg tren e to my next bulk im happy enough

Also.... went to the other gym with my mates the other day and got a bag of compliments from them and the gym owner when he seen me looked shocked!! So im in a good place, not that any of u skinny fcukers care just thought id fill u in as i havent been on much of late.

Benjy - little advice - be careful with them farts, dnp can turn them into sharts within a couple of days


----------



## TELBOR

Fatstuff said:


> well well, what do we have here then. Thanks for the mention u bunch of homos, i know ur well jell of my sexy face really and have to make up imperfections for me... bless:lol:
> 
> Little update on fattys fat loss, scales havent moved for 2 weeks :mellow: - now, i was starting to get disheartened until i realised, thats how long ive been on the onerip, so measured my waist and im 2cm down on it, so mr trenbolonio with his mates prop and mast must have snook me some sneaky muscle on somewhere, that and the fact that i have been training in the 12 - 15 rep ranges, that also may have shocked my system a tad.
> 
> But.... i have taken from this - tren (at a low dose at least) im actually ok with - a little bit touchy and snappy but i think i may add 200mg tren e to my next bulk im happy enough
> 
> Also.... went to the other gym with my mates the other day and got a bag of compliments from them and the gym owner when he seen me looked shocked!! So im in a good place, not that any of u skinny fcukers care just thought id fill u in as i havent been on much of late.
> 
> Benjy - little advice - be careful with them farts, dnp can turn them into sharts within a couple of days


Sounds good stan!

Told ya its all good


----------



## Fatstuff

R0BR0ID said:


> Sounds good stan!
> 
> Told ya its all good


headfcuk though, my bro is dieting on same cals as me but doesnt do any exercise and is a stone lighter (skinny fat) and has lost 2lbs this week lol


----------



## TELBOR

Fatstuff said:


> headfcuk though, my bro is dieting on same cals as me but doesnt do any exercise and is a stone lighter (skinny fat) and has lost 2lbs this week lol


Lol. Well he's full on metabolic and catabolic


----------



## Fatstuff

R0BR0ID said:


> Lol. Well he's full on metabolic and catabolic


lol, yeah, he can keep his skinny ass bod


----------



## Ginger Ben

Glad the rip cycle is going well mate. Lol at the sharting I've heard of this side effect and am taking it steady haha


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> Glad the rip cycle is going well mate. Lol at the sharting I've heard of this side effect and am taking it steady haha


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fasted legs from this morning

Squats

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] drop set to [email protected] drop set to [email protected]

Leg extension

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] drop set to [email protected] drop set to [email protected]

Deficit Sldl

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Leg press

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Seated calfs

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] drop set to [email protected]

Cycled there and back, good warm up and cool down for a leg sesh


----------



## Fatstuff

Mean leg session mate, that squatting drop set looks a gasser!!


----------



## flinty90

fcukin strong leg session mate leg extension weights are very good bro.. .


----------



## TELBOR

Nice one mate!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> Mean leg session mate, that squatting drop set looks a gasser!!





flinty90 said:


> fcukin strong leg session mate leg extension weights are very good bro.. .





R0BR0ID said:


> Nice one mate!!


Cheers boys, was pretty happy with it. Feeling the effects of low cals but the drop sets make up for it.


----------



## flinty90

from them extension weights it doesnt seem like your suffering at all. lot better than i do on them in full flow.i think..


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> from them extension weights it doesnt seem like your suffering at all. lot better than i do on them in full flow.i think..


It's a plate loaded machine, not sure if that's what you use too? I've always been reasonably strong on quads, its hams and core that have held my squats back for so long but they are coming along more now.


----------



## flinty90

yeah i use plate loaded machine aswell bro. so good work mate...


----------



## Fatstuff

whats on the menu for the ginger ninja today? @Ginger Ben


----------



## TELBOR

Fatstuff said:


> whats on the menu for the ginger ninja today? @Ginger Ben


Today's agenda for Ben;

- Train

- Eat

- Soho

- Colonic Irrigation

- Anal Bleaching

- Casting for "Prison B1tches 12"

Then home


----------



## luther1

R0BR0ID said:


> Today's agenda for Ben;
> 
> - Train
> 
> - Eat
> 
> - Sohodjeet
> 
> - Colonic Irrigation
> 
> - Anal Bleaching
> 
> - Casting for "Prison B1tches 12"
> 
> Then home


I call bs

Pics or no training


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> I call bs
> 
> Pics or no training


X2 lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

Pmsl its a rest day you cnuts!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> whats on the menu for the ginger ninja today? @Ginger Ben


So far a three scoop shake and a 6 egg mushroom omlete (3 whole, 3 whites)



Need to do a weigh in tomorrow as looks like weight has fallen off the last few days. Still a long way to go but got some squishy looking abs coming through


----------



## Fatstuff

Thats good m8, i havent got a clue if i even possess abs LOL

im getting impatient now i have got 12 dnp caps in my cupboard, lol. As for this onerip - man, i am a fcuking convert lol - tren all the way. I have just got back from the gym, done an upper body session OHP bench pull downs chins and curls lol - my strength is still sh1t, havent had any increase in strength whatsoever but i was pumped to fcuk immensely - came home, took my top off, i looked like id put a stone on lol fcuking mental stuff. Im guessing its the tren rather than the mast, what u think?


----------



## TELBOR

Fatstuff said:


> Thats good m8, i havent got a clue if i even possess abs LOL
> 
> im getting impatient now i have got 12 dnp caps in my cupboard, lol. As for this onerip - man, i am a fcuking convert lol - tren all the way. I have just got back from the gym, done an upper body session OHP bench pull downs chins and curls lol - my strength is still sh1t, havent had any increase in strength whatsoever but i was pumped to fcuk immensely - came home, took my top off, i looked like id put a stone on lol fcuking mental stuff. Im guessing its the tren rather than the mast, what u think?


Defo the tren mate.

Mast will be doing sweet fa to your aesthetics - sorry.

Probably doing more work as an anti e tbh !!

Glad you like tren though


----------



## Fatstuff

R0BR0ID said:


> Defo the tren mate.
> 
> Mast will be doing sweet fa to your aesthetics - sorry.
> 
> Probably doing more work as an anti e tbh !!
> 
> Glad you like tren though


ive just been reading that mast gives u mad pumps though lol, could be synergistic. But tren is god of gear so prob not lol, upped it to 1ml e3d lol


----------



## TELBOR

Fatstuff said:


> ive just been reading that mast gives u mad pumps though lol, could be synergistic. But tren is god of gear so prob not lol, upped it to 1ml e3d lol


Yeah you should be doing 1ml eod .

Tbh, maybe 1ml ed for 4 weeks ??


----------



## Fatstuff

R0BR0ID said:


> Yeah you should be doing 1ml eod .
> 
> Tbh, maybe 1ml ed for 4 weeks ??


LOL fook that im only dipping my toe and im only using the one bottle, plus the PIP is a fcuking nightmare! Once this bottles gone, im cruising again and eventually adding some diet meds (dnp:rolleye


----------



## TELBOR

Fatstuff said:


> LOL fook that im only dipping my toe and im only using the one bottle, plus the PIP is a fcuking nightmare! Once this bottles gone, im cruising again and eventually adding some diet meds (dnp:rolleye


Ffs.

Your a walking experiment aren't you!! Why don't you get another vial and make the most of it ??


----------



## Fatstuff

R0BR0ID said:


> Ffs.
> 
> Your a walking experiment aren't you!! Why don't you get another vial and make the most of it ??


Nah, lol i already had this as a couple mates wanted some and i bought a few in bulk :rolleye: but this had been sitting there a while and i grabbed it, stuck it in a syringe and popped it in my shoulder, whats wrong with that? :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Fatstuff said:


> Nah, lol i already had this as a couple mates wanted some and i bought a few in bulk :rolleye: but this had been sitting there a while and i grabbed it, stuck it in a syringe and popped it in my shoulder, whats wrong with that? :lol:


Lots is wrong lol.

Why don't you give it 2/4 weeks after this has gone and get your bloods done??

Then do a proper blast, with a proper diet and proper training pmsl


----------



## flinty90

R0BR0ID said:


> Lots is wrong lol.
> 
> Why don't you give it 2/4 weeks after this has gone and get your bloods done??
> 
> Then do a proper blast, with a proper diet and proper training pmsl


what you trying to say rob ?


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> what you trying to say rob ?


In short......

Get diet and training nailed then add gear


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BR0ID said:


> In short......
> 
> Get diet and training nailed then add gear


Like you did..... :rolleye:


----------



## Ginger Ben

So had my third dnp cap this morning, food today has been a shake, omelette and a chicken wrap (home made) no increase in beat yet and no other sides like dark yellow pee or any other fluids!! However I have just walked about a mile to and from the shop and I felt my breathing was a bit laboured from that, I'm not that unfit so might be the dnp?


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Like you did..... :rolleye:


I tried 

Was KFC-less at least pmsl


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> So had my third dnp cap this morning, food today has been a shake, omelette and a chicken wrap (home made) no increase in beat yet and no other sides like dark yellow pee or any other fluids!! However I have just walked about a mile to and from the shop and I felt my breathing was a bit laboured from that, I'm not that unfit so might be the dnp?


Sounds bunk!! Lol.

Just eat a bag of crisp and if you sweat like Saville's corpse is right now - it's good sh1t lol


----------



## flinty90

R0BR0ID said:


> Sounds bunk!! Lol.
> 
> Just eat a bag of crisp and if you sweat like Saville's corpse is right now - it's good sh1t lol


well another 2 weeks he will look like savilles corpse so may aswell sweat like it aswell pmsl...


----------



## luther1

Getting major grief from jen about our lack of sex lately. Bloody tren better kick in asap or ill have to tie a couple of lolly sticks either side of my semi


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> Getting major grief from jen about our lack of sex lately. Bloody tren better kick in asap or ill have to tie a couple of lolly sticks either side of my semi


at least then you will have some girth bro lol..


----------



## luther1

Haha,isnt just looking at my awesome physique enough for the bitch


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> Haha,isnt just looking at my awesome physique enough for the bitch


Yeah maybe.......

It's your face that puts her off


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> Getting major grief from jen about our lack of sex lately. Bloody tren better kick in asap or ill have to tie a couple of lolly sticks either side of my semi


Lol the tren is only going to make Mr floppy even more floppy mate. More test or viagra is what you need!


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> well another 2 weeks he will look like savilles corpse so may aswell sweat like it aswell pmsl...


Just had a small piece of fruit cake, sweating now!!


----------



## Fatstuff

R0BR0ID said:


> In short......
> 
> Get diet and training nailed then add gear


U cheeky little runt, I'll let results speak for themselves


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Just had a small piece of fruit cake, sweating now!!


Pmsl , legit 



Fatstuff said:


> U cheeky little runt, I'll let results speak for themselves


Haha - charisma, not cheek


----------



## Fatstuff

R0BR0ID said:


> Pmsl , legit
> 
> Haha - charisma, not cheek


mmmmm debatable :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Fatstuff said:


> mmmmm debatable :lol:


What... Ben's gear lol


----------



## Fatstuff

R0BR0ID said:


> What... Ben's gear lol


LOL wheres it from ben?


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BR0ID said:


> What... Ben's gear lol


Shut it pretend "tren" boy 



Fatstuff said:


> LOL wheres it from ben?


My usual source. He runs it and it works so I'm not concerned (yet)


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Shut it pretend "tren" boy
> 
> My usual source. He runs it and it works so I'm not concerned (yet)


My bad


----------



## Ginger Ben

Made a slow cooked beef brisket chili today for dinner, can't blimmin wait!!


----------



## Fatstuff

mmm any pics, i got 700 calories left what u recommend? lol


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Made a slow cooked beef brisket chili today for dinner, can't blimmin wait!!


Ffs. Got the same here, but it's for tomorrow 

Slow cooked beef is amazing!!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> mmm any pics, i got 700 calories left what u recommend? lol


Ill put one up when its done 

Hmm lots you can have with 700 cals to be honest. Chicken, bbq sauce and melted cheese with veg 



R0BR0ID said:


> Ffs. Got the same here, but it's for tomorrow
> 
> Slow cooked beef is amazing!!!


Oh yeah! Can't wait, smells so good!!


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Oh yeah! Can't wait, smells so good!!


Certainly does!! I'll bang mine in some wraps and in the lunch box they go lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

That was good!!! Had half a sweet potato made in to spicy wedges with it. Small portions so diet friendly!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Feel really bloated tonight like I've eaten loads but i haven't! Will have passed by the morning I expect but is annoying.

Expect it was carbs from kidney beans and the sweet spud that has done it. Amazing how fast I get used to low carbs then a higher day has a big effect.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Early fasted chest and tris today, bang up for this one!!


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Early fasted chest and tris today, bang up for this one!!


Enjoy!!

Bloat gone then ??


----------



## flinty90

R0BR0ID said:


> Enjoy!!
> 
> Bloat gone then ??


no i believe fatstuff is still around ...


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> no i believe fatstuff is still around ...


Pmsl


----------



## Fatstuff

flinty90 said:


> no i believe fatstuff is still around ...


----------



## TELBOR

?? As in nothing is there lol


----------



## flinty90

lol journal ruinef. oh and rob you quoted it lol nob..


----------



## Fatstuff

Flinty, u ruined this journal the moment u stepped into it!


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> lol journal ruinef. oh and rob you quoted it lol nob..


Lol. I know, but it's just an empty box???

What do you see........ ?


----------



## flinty90

R0BR0ID said:


> Lol. I know, but it's just an empty box???
> 
> What do you see........ ?


lots of text.. i mean lots ..

- - - Updated - - -



Fatstuff said:


> Flinty, u ruined this journal the moment u stepped into it!


sorry your highness..


----------



## TELBOR

Stinks of pi55 in here


----------



## flinty90

R0BR0ID said:


> Stinks of pi55 in here


stinks of spunk. but thats fatstuff burping. x


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BR0ID said:


> Enjoy!!
> 
> Bloat gone then ??


Not really but hoping it will soon. Feel better but still a bit uncomfortable, think some sitting down alone time might be in order


----------



## flinty90

so gentle ben how is your biking going. you getting addicted yet mate. i find it hard to not want to get out everyday on mine i love it that much. so much more pleasurable than jogging etc. ..


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> stinks of spunk. but thats fatstuff burping. x


Actually LOL'd on the M69 



Ginger Ben said:


> Not really but hoping it will soon. Feel better but still a bit uncomfortable, think some sitting down alone time might be in order


A good sh1t helps many a problem


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> so gentle ben how is your biking going. you getting addicted yet mate. i find it hard to not want to get out everyday on mine i love it that much. so much more pleasurable than jogging etc. ..


Yeah loving it mate. I've had two proper off road days out with some mates which were brilliant at purpose built mtb trail centres. I also go out twice a week on my own just round the villages surrounding town.

Hoping to do the Oxdrove trail next weekend which is 28 mile round trip, all bridleways and fields! Not sure the dnp will let me though so might have to wait until the weekend after.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Todays chest and tris session. Started off quite strong which was.good but quickly faded as endurance wasn't there today. Dnp and low cals kicked in now on endurance for sure but strength is still there when fresh which is encouraging

Decline bb bench

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] slow reps

Dips

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Weak on these as was fvcked from decline

Superset inc DB press

[email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

Superset inc DB flies

[email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

Superset cable cross over

[email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

Superset rope pull downs

[email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

Floor wiper leg raises with 70kg

20,15,12,12,11 - 70 rep total. Wanted 100 but too fvcked!!


----------



## Fatstuff

flinty90 said:


> stinks of spunk. but thats fatstuff burping. x


U really got a Hardon for me haven't u!!


----------



## luther1

Nice 120kg on the bench benjy


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> Nice 120kg on the bench benjy


Thanks mate, my best on cycle was [email protected] so given my cals etc now I'm happy with that. Could prob get a couple at 130 but wouldn't get near 6 at the moment.

How's your training and mentoring.going?


----------



## flinty90

Fatstuff said:


> U really got a Hardon for me haven't u!!


not really bro. i dont really like you ...


----------



## flinty90

decent session benathy. i think your numbers will keep slowly droppin over next few sessions but there still good fcukin numbers anyway. very strong lad...


----------



## Fatstuff

flinty90 said:


> not really bro. i dont really like you ...


The feelings mutual believe me!


----------



## flinty90

Fatstuff said:


> The feelings mutual believe me!


cool. as long as you got that off your chest...


----------



## Fatstuff

Now that's out the way, Wana fcuk?


----------



## flinty90

Fatstuff said:


> Now that's out the way, Wana fcuk?


ahh sorry. i was actually serious .. my bad


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> Thanks mate, my best on cycle was [email protected] so given my cals etc now I'm happy with that. Could prob get a couple at 130 but wouldn't get near 6 at the moment.
> 
> How's your training and mentoring.going?


The mentor is too busy with the boys who have journals to worry about a once a week check in client like me. I'm continuing with the same diet and training routine but not had an update for nearly two weeks.

# teamalpha haha


----------



## Fatstuff

Do elaborate flinty... I would like to know what it is u don't like about me? Jealousy, bitterness?


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> The mentor is too busy with the boys who have journals to worry about a once a week check in client like me. I'm continuing with the same diet and training routine but not had an update for nearly two weeks.
> 
> # teamalpha haha


tell ya mate get with the bear. he will make good gains with you...


----------



## luther1

flinty90 said:


> tell ya mate get with the bear. he will make good gains with you...


I'll update the nut job this Sunday and if I don't get a reasonable response ill put a post up on here declaring what a tool he is. Should put a smile on all the #teamalpha haters faces lol


----------



## flinty90

Fatstuff said:


> Do elaborate flinty... I would like to know what it is u don't like about me? Jealousy, bitterness?


out of respect to ben i will keep it out his journal. but its deffo not jeleousy and i dont do bitter...


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> decent session benathy. i think your numbers will keep slowly droppin over next few sessions but there still good fcukin numbers anyway. very strong lad...


Yeah I think they will too tbh. I'm hoping to keep main compounds up by doing them first when I'm fresh but I'll have to see how it goes.

DB numbers were worse than Rob's lol, but i was gassed by then!


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Yeah I think they will too tbh. I'm hoping to keep main compounds up by doing them first when I'm fresh but I'll have to see how it goes.
> 
> DB numbers were worse than Rob's lol, but i was gassed by then!


hey i cant have you hating on Rob. at least he tries lol... deffo keep it up mate. reading on another forum about back carb loading bro. may be of interest to you when you come off dnp ?? look into it x


----------



## luther1

My intention was always to get to an above average size with reasonable condition asap. When I do I'll probably trt to keep gains,still train etc but as I have no desire to compete or be 18st then I don't want to continue down the aas route forever. Get in,get out, but maintain. If that makes sense?


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> Yeah I think they will too tbh. I'm hoping to keep main compounds up by doing them first when I'm fresh but I'll have to see how it goes.
> 
> DB numbers were worse than Rob's lol, but i was gassed by then!


Db press was sh!te Ben, but you were probably spent after be bench and dips. I hope lol


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> tell ya mate get with the bear. he will make good gains with you...


X2!!

Your mentor is being ripped by hacks every day!!

Seriously Loof, Flinty has changed massively.

Gave BB his goal and in 4 weeks he's looking mint!!


----------



## Fatstuff

Haha typical of u flinty u can peck me and peck me filling bens journal with sh1t is fine then, when I call u out properly u use it as an excuse to hide away! Pathetic, u really are!


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Yeah I think they will too tbh. I'm hoping to keep main compounds up by doing them first when I'm fresh but I'll have to see how it goes.
> 
> DB numbers were worse than Rob's lol, but i was gassed by then!


Yeah, thanks mate


----------



## luther1

R0BR0ID said:


> X2!!
> 
> Your mentor is being ripped by hacks every day!!
> 
> Seriously Loof, Flinty has changed massively.
> 
> Gave BB his goal and in 4 weeks he's looking mint!!


I see hacks pops in regularly to question tactics haha


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> I see hacks pops in regularly to question tactics haha


Yeah funny though, calls him out all day long lol

It'll be impressive if Scott throws 180 up with his 4 cals a day


----------



## luther1

R0BR0ID said:


> Yeah funny though, calls him out all day long lol
> 
> It'll be impressive if Scott throws 180 up with his 4 cals a day


The 180 that was actually a 177 with chains iirc haha. Why did he get banned from TM?


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> The 180 that was actually a 177 with chains iirc haha. Why did he get banned from TM?


Chains and whips more suiting lol.

Hmmmm. Not too sure tbh..... maybe something to do with 1 in 3 people pay him for prepping lol


----------



## flinty90

its a shame luther you have paid for a service and not getting the service. thats just not good business imo..


----------



## flinty90

Fatstuff said:


> Haha typical of u flinty u can peck me and peck me filling bens journal with sh1t is fine then, when I call u out properly u use it as an excuse to hide away! Pathetic, u really are!


call me out ?? are you 5 years old man gese.. i just dont like you nothing major chill out.. didnt realise i had to justify it lol..


----------



## Fatstuff

Yeah I think u should justify it considering u have henpecked me in my journal, this journal and wherever else u feel necessary! Your pathetic, your a bully and u don't like ppl saying sh1t back to ya!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> Db press was sh!te Ben, but you were probably spent after be bench and dips. I hope lol


Lol yeah they were poo. Was done in by the other stuff as you said.

Don't know if i ever mentioned it but I usually press the 50's :rolleye:


----------



## flinty90

Fatstuff said:


> Yeah I think u should justify it considering u have henpecked me in my journal, this journal and wherever else u feel necessary! Your pathetic, your a bully and u don't like ppl saying sh1t back to ya!!


lol have you read my journal . i am constantly given sh1t bro.. it doesnt bother me in the slightest. stop being mardy ffs. i dont give a flying fvuk what you think say or whatever mate just crack on.. you really are making a big thing out of nothing..


----------



## Fatstuff

flinty90 said:


> lol have you read my journal . i am constantly given sh1t bro.. it doesnt bother me in the slightest. stop being mardy ffs. i dont give a flying fvuk what you think say or whatever mate just crack on.. you really are making a big thing out of nothing..


Yeah but when u were henpecking me it wasn't banter as u have just admitted u don't like me. So whether u bullsh1t or not u r a bully, simple as. Just lucky we haven't got a wooden spoon for u to hit me with isn't it!


----------



## flinty90

Fatstuff said:


> Yeah but when u were henpecking me it wasn't banter as u have just admitted u don't like me. So whether u bullsh1t or not u r a bully, simple as. Just lucky we haven't got a wooden spoon for u to hit me with isn't it!


ok bro i always bullsh1t.. about everything. lol.


----------



## luther1

buuurrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrp


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> buuurrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrp


smells like sperm :whistling:


----------



## Ginger Ben

My spunk hasn't gone yellow yet. That is all


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> My spunk hasn't gone yellow yet. That is all


You just had a [email protected] over loose women again lol


----------



## luther1

flinty90 said:


> smells like sperm :whistling:


Actually smells like 5 egg whites,3 whole, 2 scoops oats,1 tbl spoon cinnamon,blended then drank. Cba to scramble the eggs any more, my non stick pan ain't so non stick


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> Actually smells like 5 egg whites,3 whole, 2 scoops oats,1 tbl spoon cinnamon,blended then drank. Cba to scramble the eggs any more, my non stick pan ain't so non stick


On a shake diet mate 

That can't be lunch...... ??


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> Actually smells like 5 egg whites,3 whole, 2 scoops oats,1 tbl spoon cinnamon,blended then drank. Cba to scramble the eggs any more, my non stick pan ain't so non stick


Bok!

Come on loof you know raw eggs are pointless.....


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BR0ID said:


> You just had a [email protected] over loose women again lol


Maybe...... :rolleye:

Just had 'lunch'. 220g chicken, some green olives, bit of red pepper, garlic and a spoon full of quark to moisten it all up


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> Bok!
> 
> Come on loof you know raw eggs are pointless.....


Breakfast and they were blended. Raw but liquidised!


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Maybe...... :rolleye:
> 
> Just had 'lunch'. 220g chicken, some green olives, bit of red pepper, garlic and a spoon full of quark to moisten it all up


whats fat content on olives mate could you post em for me ??


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> Breakfast and they were blended. Raw but liquidised!


The things we do to impress other men.....lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> whats fat content on olives mate could you post em for me ??


100g is 130 cals, fat is 12.3 g.

100g would be a lot though. I have about 10-15 g in a chicken meal. Adds lovely burst of.flavour and they are.good.for you.


----------



## flinty90

thanks. bit too high fat for me i think on this regime. although i fcukin love olives...


----------



## TELBOR

Can't beat olives, some ciabatta and with balsamic!!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Struggling today, feel tired, lethargic and well, tired again basically.

Eaten fvck all really which is probably the issue. Got shepherds pie for dinner at in laws though so that should go down well. Had about 800 cals all day so got plenty to play with!


----------



## Ginger Ben

My source is recommending running two caps of this dnp, both in the morning. Will give it until Monday which will be a week and see what the scales say. All going well I'll stick to 1 but if I feel it needs a boost I might up it.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Struggling today, feel tired, lethargic and well, tired again basically.
> 
> Eaten fvck all really which is probably the issue. Got shepherds pie for dinner at in laws though so that should go down well. Had about 800 cals all day so got plenty to play with!


You'll be sweating like fook at the in-laws lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BR0ID said:


> You'll be sweating like fook at the in-laws lol


Lol apart from that bit of cake I've not noticed any heat really. Guess this will be a good test!


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol apart from that bit of cake I've not noticed any heat really. Guess this will be a good test!


Lol.

If someone looks at you at the dinner table and asks if your ok as your dripping everywhere ..... it's working


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> Struggling today, feel tired, lethargic and well, tired again basically.
> 
> Eaten fvck all really which is probably the issue. Got shepherds pie for dinner at in laws though so that should go down well. Had about 800 cals all day so got plenty to play with!


I feel like this every day Ben. I feel like I could go to sleep at any point. No energy what so ever and I feel like I'm about 30 st and just plodding around. Bloody awful

- - - Updated - - -



R0BR0ID said:


> Lol.
> 
> If someone looks at you at the dinner table and asks if your ok as your dripping everywhere ..... it's working


And if you wake up in the morning and the sheets are wet and yellow,you haven't p!ssed yourself


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> And if you wake up in the morning and the sheets are wet and yellow,you haven't p!ssed yourself


He's ginger...... don't they always wet the bed??


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> I feel like this every day Ben. I feel like I could go to sleep at any point. No energy what so ever and I feel like I'm about 30 st and just plodding around. Bloody awful
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> And if you wake up in the morning and the sheets are wet and yellow,you haven't p!ssed yourself


Crap isn't it! You should feel ace on your new plan shouldn't you? Are you on low cals too?


----------



## George-Bean

Sweaty Gingers, theres gotta be jokes to be had there......... lol.


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> Crap isn't it! You should feel ace on your new plan shouldn't you? Are you on low cals too?


No,a normal lean bulk diet. Plenty of p/c/fats. To be fair, I felt like this last year before I went on cycle. I had put on a bit of weight, so I don't know if my body doesn't like being over and above what it always was. Never felt like this eating chocolate and take aways but doing circuit training x3 week. Might up my cardio. I just want to feel energised. It affects my work and its my work that subsidises my bb lifestyle,so pretty drastic changes are due I think


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> No,a normal lean bulk diet. Plenty of p/c/fats. To be fair, I felt like this last year before I went on cycle. I had put on a bit of weight, so I don't know if my body doesn't like being over and above what it always was. Never felt like this eating chocolate and take aways but doing circuit training x3 week. Might up my cardio. I just want to feel energised. It affects my work and its my work that subsidises my bb lifestyle,so pretty drastic changes are due I think


Hmm sounds like something isnt right mate. Do you think you've crashed since coming off cycle? You didn't do a pct did you? Might be that or it might be that your body is fighting against your new weight post cycle and doesn't like it.

More cardio will help for sure, get a bike!


----------



## Fatstuff

Agree with Ben, it sounds hormonal! Although the dark nights are coming in a bit now, could be a touch of SAD


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> No,a normal lean bulk diet. Plenty of p/c/fats. To be fair, I felt like this last year before I went on cycle. I had put on a bit of weight, so I don't know if my body doesn't like being over and above what it always was. Never felt like this eating chocolate and take aways but doing circuit training x3 week. Might up my cardio. I just want to feel energised. It affects my work and its my work that subsidises my bb lifestyle,so pretty drastic changes are due I think


Hang on, you're back on cycle again now.though aren't you?

Could be tren?


----------



## Fatstuff

Hasn't he whinged about tren before? Probably that then lol


----------



## luther1

Haha, I had a bad day or two on tren before and I'm on ace now and feel no different. Did no pct or hcg either haha. As said before,I felt so tired and exhausted last year before I went on gear. Must be the weight. I have quite a decent bike. I might fire up the old Greg lemond tomorrow and break a few speed limits.


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> Haha, I had a bad day or two on tren before and I'm on ace now and feel no different. Did no pct or hcg either haha. As said before,I felt so tired and exhausted last year before I went on gear. Must be the weight. I have quite a decent bike. I might fire up the old Greg lemond tomorrow and break a few speed limits.


Raleigh Choppers are retro cool now so you'll at least look trendy whilst wheezing you're way along the seafront


----------



## luther1

Always wanted toget my chopper out down the beach. Im about a 10 min ride away from the beach so it should be nice ride


----------



## TELBOR

I got a indoor bike yesterday lol.

Mate brought it 2 weeks ago, £300......

Gave her £50!!

That's cardio sorted


----------



## luther1

R0BR0ID said:


> I got a indoor bike yesterday lol.
> 
> Mate brought it 2 weeks ago, £300......
> 
> Gave her £50!!
> 
> That's cardio sorted


So its a girls bike then you fcuking pansy

Pink with a bell and basket


----------



## luther1

Just read the bit about it being an indoor bike. Sorry . Lol


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> Just read the bit about it being an indoor bike. Sorry . Lol


Lol.

No worries ya silly old c.unt!


----------



## flinty90

keep going on about this luther but get plenty of vit d in you and try proviron too x


----------



## luther1

Got more chance of getting a stunning looking girlfriend than proviron down here atm


----------



## Ginger Ben

Evening bumders, eatenike a sparrow today, mainly worms and flies.

Going to up dnp dose on Monday I think. Not sure this stuff is that well dosed as it hasn't accelerated fat loss particularly well nor have I experienced any sides, not that I want to of course!!

No training this weekend, next session wil be shoulders and traps on Monday morning.


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> Evening bumders, eatenike a sparrow today, mainly worms and flies.
> 
> Going to up dnp dose on Monday I think. Not sure this stuff is that well dosed as it hasn't accelerated fat loss particularly well nor have I experienced any sides, not that I want to of course!!
> 
> No training this weekend, next session wil be shoulders and traps on Monday morning.


U always blame the gear :rolleye:


----------



## flinty90

ben dont you have to wait a while for dnp in your system to build up ?? excuse my ignorance. just heard a few folks that havent felt much in a couple of days then upped the dose not thinking about the progressive intake etc ??


----------



## George-Bean

Ginger Ben said:


> Evening bumders, eatenike a sparrow today, mainly worms and flies.
> 
> Going to up dnp dose on Monday I think. Not sure this stuff is that well dosed as it hasn't accelerated fat loss particularly well nor have I experienced any sides, not that I want to of course!!
> 
> No training this weekend, next session wil be shoulders and traps on Monday morning.


Yum, worms n flies, whats the macros on those hehe.


----------



## Fatstuff

It sounds like sh1t dnp, In my experience it gets to work within a couple of hours, warm, sweaty and lethargic. I would up it too tbh!


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Evening bumders, eatenike a sparrow today, mainly worms and flies.
> 
> Going to up dnp dose on Monday I think. Not sure this stuff is that well dosed as it hasn't accelerated fat loss particularly well nor have I experienced any sides, not that I want to of course!!
> 
> No training this weekend, next session wil be shoulders and traps on Monday morning.


What brand is it mate.....?

BRL by chance?


----------



## Fatstuff

R0BR0ID said:


> What brand is it mate.....?
> 
> BRL by chance?


Brl isn't that bad actually lol


----------



## TELBOR

Fatstuff said:


> Brl isn't that bad actually lol


Not many good reports about them nowadays - under dosed is a regular theme !!


----------



## flinty90

Fatstuff said:


> It sounds like sh1t dnp, In my experience it gets to work within a couple of hours, warm, sweaty and lethargic. I would up it too tbh!


so there is no priming period as such with it ??


----------



## Fatstuff

R0BR0ID said:


> Not many good reports about them nowadays - under dosed is a regular theme !!


I tried brl a while back only thing I can say is they were poorly put together, bits of powder in the tub and stuff! I went halves with my mate on them!


----------



## tyramhall

flinty90 said:


> so there is no priming period as such with it ??


I read there was. Others have said give it atleast 5 days to build up in your system. Easier said than done though when you want to see or feel its working. Id still give it a few days just incase.


----------



## Fatstuff

flinty90 said:


> so there is no priming period as such with it ??


Not really, I used the Argentina stuff - like a tw4t, I took it in the morning, I was fcuked during my workout - sweating and out of breath (more do than usual before anyone chimes in with sarcasm lol) and it was literally a few hours after taking it! Always before bed after that and sleep through the onset of it!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Pretty sure it is brl. The caps are really badly put together, look like they have been sat on! I emptied one out and the powder inside is yellow and has stained the bag they came in yellow and the bag that bag was in!

I'm confident its got dnp in it just maybe not the full amount. Will wait until Monday and then up dose if no change.


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> Pretty sure it is brl. The caps are really badly put together, look like they have been sat on! I emptied one out and the powder inside is yellow and has stained the bag they came in yellow and the bag that bag was in!
> 
> I'm confident its got dnp in it just maybe not the full amount. Will wait until Monday and then up dose if no change.


Yeah they are brl then mine were like that. G2g mine were though, not as strong as argy ones but price made up for that tbh. I think d hacks are the way forward, price and strength!!


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Pretty sure it is brl. The caps are really badly put together, look like they have been sat on! I emptied one out and the powder inside is yellow and has stained the bag they came in yellow and the bag that bag was in!
> 
> I'm confident its got dnp in it just maybe not the full amount. Will wait until Monday and then up dose if no change.


you dont seem to have much luck with gear bro ... hope its not fudd stuff.. how long you been taking it mate ??


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> Yeah they are brl then mine were like that. G2g mine were though, not as strong as argy ones but price made up for that tbh. I think d hacks are the way forward, price and strength!!


Ah that makes sense then. Double dose it is then  I'll still wait until Monday but might run a week longer to make up for it.

I'll get d-hacks if I get any at some other time



flinty90 said:


> you dont seem to have much luck with gear bro ... hope its not fudd stuff.. how long you been taking it mate ??


Haha no I've had a few slightly duff deals. The burr labs stuff was spot on though and I've got that left for next cycle. Been on the dnp since Monday so just had 6th tab this morning.

Tbf my source did recommend 2 caps a day so it all makes sense now.


----------



## Fatstuff

Diet slipped a tad today Ben lol managed to refuse a sandwich from cafe but someone brought in 10 donuts - so I had one of them lol  that will leave me 740 cals when I get home @ 6 tonight and probably lacking in protein a bit, whoops :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> Diet slipped a tad today Ben lol managed to refuse a sandwich from cafe but someone brought in 10 donuts - so I had one of them lol  that will leave me 740 cals when I get home @ 6 tonight and probably lacking in protein a bit, whoops :lol:


Ohh cheeky donut eh, hard to say no. I'm at a friends and have just declined a pan au chocolate in favour of a shake and my dnp lol


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> Ohh cheeky donut eh, hard to say no. I'm at a friends and have just declined a pan au chocolate in favour of a shake and my dnp lol


I will always refuse to be that guy that takes his own shake and dnp round a friends house.


----------



## Tassotti

Ben, took 7 days for me to actually feel anything from DNP. I had HP for two weeks, 250 week 1, 500mg week 2. Sides were nothing. On d-hacks now, back down to 250mg. Sides nothng again. Dropping weight fast though.


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> I will always refuse to be that guy that takes his own shake and dnp round a friends house.


And the protein was in tupperware, that doubles the effect right?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Tassotti said:


> Ben, took 7 days for me to actually feel anything from DNP. I had HP for two weeks, 250 week 1, 500mg week 2. Sides were nothing. On d-hacks now, back down to 250mg. Sides nothng again. Dropping weight fast though.


Thanks Tass. Reckon I should wait a bit longer then? I'll check weight tomorrow morning and see how its going. Will male a call on it Monday I think


----------



## Tassotti

Ginger Ben said:


> Thanks Tass. Reckon I should wait a bit longer then? I'll check weight tomorrow morning and see how its going. Will male a call on it Monday I think


How long have you been on them? What's the weight loss so far?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Tassotti said:


> How long have you been on them? What's the weight loss so far?


Since Monday, so just had number 6. As of yesterday I'd lost three pounds since Monday.


----------



## Fatstuff

Pan au chocolat?? Lol u tw4t a chocolate croissant then u snooty bellend!


----------



## Fatstuff

I bet you'd pronounce that shocolah cwassoh too


----------



## Tassotti

Double drop them for a week


----------



## Ginger Ben

Tassotti said:


> Double drop them for a week


Good plan


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> Pan au chocolat?? Lol u tw4t a chocolate croissant then u snooty bellend!


Look you illiterate cnut that's what they are called


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> Look you illiterate cnut that's what they are called


In the harrods food hall


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> Look you illiterate cnut that's what they are called


Did you check your spelling twice before writing that? Lol!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Might have.....lol


----------



## Fatstuff

U out this weekend Ben?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> U out this weekend Ben?


Just home now. Been seeing friends and some family yesterday and this morning.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Anybody that's run dnp before got cold like symptoms as a side? I've got a dry, sore throat, slightly runny nose and slight headache.

Not full strength symptoms compared to an actual cold but noticable. Just wondered if this was a dnp side or if in fact I have just got a minor cold lol


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Anybody that's run dnp before got cold like symptoms as a side? I've got a dry, sore throat, slightly runny nose and slight headache.
> 
> Not full strength symptoms compared to an actual cold but noticable. Just wondered if this was a dnp side or if in fact I have just got a minor cold lol


never ran dnp but deffo heard of them symptoms mate. it probably wise to stick to same dose for a few more days rather than upping it. just run it for a little longer imo ...


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> never ran dnp but deffo heard of them symptoms mate. it probably wise to stick to same dose for a few more days rather than upping it. just run it for a little longer imo ...


Yeah think you're right. Happy to run it 3 weeks at lower dose than 2 at a higher one. Will see what scales say tomorrow!


----------



## TELBOR

Probably a little cold mate, I've had one early this week lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

Roast chicken dinner was top drawer! No sweating though! Lol


----------



## George-Bean

Roast chicken and all the gubbings for me tomorrow, cheat meal ;-D


----------



## Fatstuff

I can't believe ur not feeling anything, my brl ones we're working fine at a low dose, I'm going to dig them out and pop one later see how I fare on one, I'm pretty sure they were g2g though just a bit weaker!


----------



## TELBOR

Drop one and follow up with a large serving of carbs


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> I can't believe ur not feeling anything, my brl ones we're working fine at a low dose, I'm going to dig them out and pop one later see how I fare on one, I'm pretty sure they were g2g though just a bit weaker!


Weird isn't it. I had a jacket spud about two hours after my dnp yesterday and nothing, no heat at all.

I have got a killer sore throat though so maybe all the sides are manifesting as one!


----------



## Tassotti

Ginger Ben said:


> Weird isn't it. I had a jacket spud about two hours after my dnp yesterday and nothing, no heat at all.
> 
> I have got a killer sore throat though so maybe all the sides are manifesting as one!


I was told to take glycerol if I had a dyr/sore throat. I've got some, but on the bottle it says "If ingested, induce vomiting immedately". Put me off drinking it a bit !


----------



## Fatstuff

Ben, neck a lucozade to be sure lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

Tassotti said:


> I was told to take glycerol if I had a dyr/sore throat. I've got some, but on the bottle it says "If ingested, induce vomiting immedately". Put me off drinking it a bit !


I know diggy used glycerol during his dnp cycles but I didn't bother. Might get some, you can get food grade glycerol from eBay I believe. That's where diggy got his from.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> Ben, neck a lucozade to be sure lol


Lol, no, I'm low carbing......


----------



## Tassotti

I got this recommended by Diggy. Its the stuff that says dont drink. I dunno mate


----------



## Ginger Ben

Tassotti said:


> I got this recommended by Diggy. Its the stuff that says dont drink. I dunno mate


Lol that's exactly what I've just bought! As its food grade I'm sure it will be fine. I think you need to mix it with water though rather than swig it. I'll look it up in his dnp log, sure it says about dosage in there etc


----------



## flinty90

morning bro , whats the scales saying this morning then ?? fat , skinny same ??


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> morning bro , whats the scales saying this morning then ?? fat , skinny same ??


Morning mate, didn't weigh in today. Thought I'd save it for tomorrow as that will be a week on the dnp (if that's what it is lol). I look like I'm holding a bit of water again which is expected so will be interesting to see what scales say.


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Morning mate, didn't weigh in today. Thought I'd save it for tomorrow as that will be a week on the dnp (if that's what it is lol). I look like I'm holding a bit of water again which is expected so will be interesting to see what scales say.


are you taking much vit c throughout the ay mate and drinking plenty of water ???


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> are you taking much vit c throughout the ay mate and drinking plenty of water ???


Yes mate 3g a day and a ton of water.


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Yes mate 3g a day and a ton of water.


put it up to 5 g per day mate for a couple of weeks


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> put it up to 5 g per day mate for a couple of weeks


Ok mate, will give that a try.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Thinking of a cheeky cycle in January for 10 weeks.

1-4 100mg test prop eod

1-6 40mg dbol ed

1-10 600mg tri test ew

1-10 0.5mg adex eod

1-10 1000ius hcg ew

Pct usual

Thoughts?


----------



## luther1

Be easier to 800 mg of tt wouldn't it Ben?


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> Be easier to 800 mg of tt wouldn't it Ben?


Don't make him put it up you c.unt lol.

Tbh after Ben's pct his natty test production levels will be at 30-50mg ew.

So 600 will be more than enough


----------



## luther1

After the prop and dbol have finished and the tt kicks in I just didn't think 600 mg for a 3rd?? Cycle would reap wonderful muscle rewards. Water retention will be an issue too,but after his diet gains will be good in rebound fashion, but not clean gains. IMO


----------



## Fatstuff

Bens losing the natty plot lol


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Thinking of a cheeky cycle in January for 10 weeks.
> 
> 1-4 100mg test prop eod
> 
> 1-6 40mg dbol ed
> 
> 1-10 600mg tri test ew
> 
> 1-10 0.5mg adex eod
> 
> 1-10 1000ius hcg ew
> 
> Pct usual
> 
> Thoughts?


looks Decent mate

add in proviron 1 per day should see you ok !!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> After the prop and dbol have finished and the tt kicks in I just didn't think 600 mg for a 3rd?? Cycle would reap wonderful muscle rewards. Water retention will be an issue too,but after his diet gains will be good in rebound fashion, but not clean gains. IMO


Would be 2nd cycle. First was 6 months mind you but technically this will be second.

Water should be kept under control with the adex from day 1. I want the dbol for the massive protein synthesis it causes rather than weight gains so no water gains is fine by me.

I could run 800mg easily enough but think with my vastly improved diet knowledge since last time I'd probably grow pretty well on 600.


----------



## flinty90

if your diet is right you get hardly any water from dbol mate trust me ... if i was going to get water bloat from a cycle the one im on would do it but i am eating clean so its not happening, the adex and proviron keep it all pretty under control !!!


----------



## luther1

My face genuinely is fcuking massive,test hates me. And I've just got up,what a waste of nice day. Never stayed in bed so late,fed up of feeling like this!


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> if your diet is right you get hardly any water from dbol mate trust me ... if i was going to get water bloat from a cycle the one im on would do it but i am eating clean so its not happening, the adex and proviron keep it all pretty under control !!!


What does the Proviron do flinty? Not something I've ever looked in to tbh


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> What does the Proviron do flinty? Not something I've ever looked in to tbh


it releases free test, acts as a libido booster an has a good harening effect on muscles ... first time i have use it but i feel pretty good from it !!!

bit more info for you bro

http://www.livestrong.com/article/67681-positive-effects-proviron/


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> My face genuinely is fcuking massive,test hates me. And I've just got up,what a waste of nice day. Never stayed in bed so late,fed up of feeling like this!


Have you had a word with Scott about this mate, something isn't right here buddy.


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> it releases free test, acts as a libido booster an has a good harening effect on muscles ... first time i have use it but i feel pretty good from it !!!
> 
> bit more info for you bro
> 
> http://www.livestrong.com/article/67681-positive-effects-proviron/


Thanks mate will have a read


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> Have you had a word with Scott about this mate, something isn't right here buddy.


I don't think even Scott can do anything about Luthers overgrown head!


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Have you had a word with Scott about this mate, something isn't right here buddy.


lol Scott has no time for luther he is a little cash cow pmsl !!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> I don't think even Scott can do anything about Luthers overgrown head!





flinty90 said:


> lol Scott has no time for luther he is a little cash cow pmsl !!!


He's paying the skinny cnut for something isn't he? Lol


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> He's paying the skinny cnut for something isn't he? Lol


you calling luthet or scott a skinny cnut lol


----------



## luther1

The cycle is nothing new and nor is my diet tbh, I think it must be no pct or hcg affecting me somewhere. Proviron and vit d on the way but will pm hacks in the meantime!


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> He's paying the skinny cnut for something isn't he? Lol


Lol that's funny


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> The cycle is nothing new and nor is my diet tbh, I think it must be no pct or hcg affecting me somewhere. Proviron and vit d on the way but will pm hacks in the meantime!


Hope that sorts it out mate. Not good to be suffering, you should be feeling tip top.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Boulders and traps for me early tomorrow morning.

Will probably do

Standing ohp

DB lat raises

Superset facepulls

Superset upright cable rows

Oly bar shrugs


----------



## Ginger Ben

Tuna steak and a few boiled spuds with peas and spinach for dinner


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Tuna steak and a few boiled spuds with peas and spinach for dinner


i cant get into spinach mate i had it other week and it totally put me off !!


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> i cant get into spinach mate i had it other week and it totally put me off !!


How did you have it? It's nicest raw in salads but also nice in stir fries or just mixed in to other cooked veg like peas. The heat from the other veg wilts it and makes it pretty nice I think. Makes your teeth feel horrible though if you have lots of it!


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> How did you have it? It's nicest raw in salads but also nice in stir fries or just mixed in to other cooked veg like peas. The heat from the other veg wilts it and makes it pretty nice I think. Makes your teeth feel horrible though if you have lots of it!


missus just made it , felt like gloop mate to be fair lol... you like watercress ?? fcukin love the peppery flavour of it !!!


----------



## Richie186

Can't get on with spinach but love kale. Every bit as nutritious as spinach too.


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> i cant get into spinach mate i had it other week and it totally put me off !!


Spinach and spuds mate!

Just cook em both off and then toss the spinach into the potatoes and that'll do nicely


----------



## luther1

I can't put a link up but YouTube ' antoinne vaillant and John meadows grocery shopping', so interesting. John meadows knows his stuff. As Richie mentioned kale,they talk about that etc. look at the Cnut wearing flip flops and socks.

Really informative viewing

Watch it you little fat skinny cnuts


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> I can't put a link up but YouTube ' antoinne vaillant and John meadows grocery shopping', so interesting. John meadows knows his stuff. As Richie mentioned kale,they talk about that etc. look at the Cnut wearing flip flops and socks.
> 
> Really informative viewing
> 
> Watch it you little fat skinny cnuts


how come you got no shout out in dutch's journal mate ??? :whistling: you missed out on the photo and training and everything

- - - Updated - - -



luther1 said:


> I can't put a link up but YouTube ' antoinne vaillant and John meadows grocery shopping', so interesting. John meadows knows his stuff. As Richie mentioned kale,they talk about that etc. look at the Cnut wearing flip flops and socks.
> 
> Really informative viewing
> 
> Watch it you little fat skinny cnuts


how come you got no shout out in dutch's journal mate ??? :whistling: you missed out on the photo and training and everything


----------



## luther1

Yeah I'm gutted. Must have been journal boys only. Maybe my cheque didn't clear?

Could have learnt so much more than I do from my mate who won the midlands super heavies last weekend,then the overall,and competes at the British next week.


----------



## George-Bean

Richie186 said:


> Can't get on with spinach but love kale. Every bit as nutritious as spinach too.


I love kale, I aint had it for ages, gonna get some for next sunday dinner.


----------



## luther1

George-Bean said:


> I love kale, I aint had it for ages, gonna get some for next sunday dinner.


You should be watching that vid you Cnut.

Cheers for the rep btw


----------



## Ginger Ben

That vid sounds good loof, stick a link up.ffs


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> That vid sounds good loof, stick a link up.ffs


I'm on an iPad you minge otherwise I would. Anyone else that can put it up?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Ginger Ben said:


> That vid sounds good loof, stick a link up.ffs


Don't worry, found it


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> Don't worry, found it


No more wraps for you after watching that. Wheat is the enemy haha


----------



## Ginger Ben

Didn't make early gym session today. Dnp is making me feel like I have a hideous cold, really sore throat and a dry cough which is nasty. Going to go in around 10:30 instead and see how I get on. #betterbefvckingworthit


----------



## Fatstuff




----------



## Ginger Ben

Oh and I'm 200lbs even this morning, pre poo 

So that's 6lbs down in first week of dnp and given I feel bloated and am carrying water there is more to come off once I stop the dnp.

Might run 400/200/400 ed this week to up the dose gradually. I don't think my throat can get any more sore but at least this will allow me to monitor sides more closely.


----------



## flinty90

you weighed in ginge ??

- - - Updated - - -

never mind lol..


----------



## Fatstuff

Thats a cool video, he certainly does know his stuff. 6lbs down with no massive sides to speak of is nothing to be sniffed at m8.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> Thats a cool video, he certainly does know his stuff. 6lbs down with no massive sides to speak of is nothing to be sniffed at m8.


Yeah I'm pretty happy with that. Makes 15 lbs total loss over last 3 weeks.


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> Yeah I'm pretty happy with that. Makes 15 lbs total loss over last 3 weeks.


Congrats mate :thumbup1: reps coming ur way , im still not a single lb down since i started that onerip lol. Its a complete headfcuk, keeps making me question myself! Is my metabolism that slow? Am i having too little calories? Maybe i need even less carbs? lol but then i have moment of clarity (like this morning) and think u r looking loads leaner u tw4t, man the fcuk up and stop stepping on the scales!! This game does my head in, i swear to u!!

Got a free day today up until this evening so im squeezing in a long dog walk and a leg session, both fasted. Have popped half a chest eze to get me through it lol, may pop another half if i feel up for it later!!


----------



## TELBOR

Fatstuff said:


> Congrats mate :thumbup1: reps coming ur way , im still not a single lb down since i started that onerip lol. Its a complete headfcuk, keeps making me question myself! Is my metabolism that slow? Am i having too little calories? Maybe i need even less carbs? lol but then i have moment of clarity (like this morning) and think u r looking loads leaner u tw4t, man the fcuk up and stop stepping on the scales!! This game does my head in, i swear to u!!
> 
> Got a free day today up until this evening so im squeezing in a long dog walk and a leg session, both fasted. Have popped half a chest eze to get me through it lol, may pop another half if i feel up for it later!!


Defo man up and leave the scales alone.

How much longer on the one rip??


----------



## Fatstuff

R0BR0ID said:


> Defo man up and leave the scales alone.
> 
> How much longer on the one rip??


till its gone lol, i think the way i been taking it probably another 3 weeks. I couldnt pin this ed or eod, its painful sh1t man!! i had a rough time with my delt the other day, just couldnt lie on it so messed my sleep up, best place for it imo is ur boobies lol


----------



## TELBOR

Fatstuff said:


> till its gone lol, i think the way i been taking it probably another 3 weeks. I couldnt pin this ed or eod, its painful sh1t man!! i had a rough time with my delt the other day, just couldnt lie on it so messed my sleep up, best place for it imo is ur boobies lol


Bang it in your legs then lol. It's the mast that hurts 

Pec jabs are good though!


----------



## Fatstuff

R0BR0ID said:


> Bang it in your legs then lol. It's the mast that hurts
> 
> Pec jabs are good though!


I try to avoid my legs while im cruising :rolleye: give them a break


----------



## flinty90

Fatstuff said:


> Congrats mate :thumbup1: reps coming ur way , im still not a single lb down since i started that onerip lol. Its a complete headfcuk, keeps making me question myself! Is my metabolism that slow? Am i having too little calories? Maybe i need even less carbs? lol but then i have moment of clarity (like this morning) and think u r looking loads leaner u tw4t, man the fcuk up and stop stepping on the scales!! This game does my head in, i swear to u!!
> 
> Got a free day today up until this evening so im squeezing in a long dog walk and a leg session, both fasted. Have popped half a chest eze to get me through it lol, may pop another half if i feel up for it later!!


how many cals you eating per day its very low isnt it ??. and at end of day mate if you feeling leaner stop worrying about scales. i have stayed exactly same weivht for 3 weeks now but i know fat is fcukin ripping out of me.. but 6 weeks ago i would have been changing my mind now 3 times lol..


----------



## Fatstuff

flinty90 said:


> how many cals you eating per day its very low isnt it ??. and at end of day mate if you feeling leaner stop worrying about scales. i have stayed exactly same weivht for 3 weeks now but i know fat is fcukin ripping out of me.. but 6 weeks ago i would have been changing my mind now 3 times lol..


under 2000, have gone over couple of times by about 50cals but cant see that making a difference, especially as ive been as low as 1800 - always hit 220g protein and around 80g carbs. Always keep my fibre levels relatively high, if they are sh1t i supplement it for a day. I know i need to up my cardio tbh, but i dont enjoy it, not like lifting weights but i see it as a means to an end so i do force myself - just not enough.


----------



## flinty90

Fatstuff said:


> under 2000, have gone over couple of times by about 50cals but cant see that making a difference, especially as ive been as low as 1800 - always hit 220g protein and around 80g carbs. Always keep my fibre levels relatively high, if they are sh1t i supplement it for a day. I know i need to up my cardio tbh, but i dont enjoy it, not like lifting weights but i see it as a means to an end so i do force myself - just not enough.


are your 2000 calories spread well over the day ? thing i would suggest as its worked for me so just my opinion mate. get more calories in. make them cleaner. and make meals times more regular to keep metabolism fired up. weight may not move alot but fat will and energy to train will be great. also de ide if your going low carbs or low fats mate imo.. that should see you losing fat well but recomping well too..


----------



## Fatstuff

flinty90 said:


> are your 2000 calories spread well over the day ? thing i would suggest as its worked for me so just my opinion mate. get more calories in. make them cleaner. and make meals times more regular to keep metabolism fired up. weight may not move alot but fat will and energy to train will be great. also de ide if your going low carbs or low fats mate imo.. that should see you losing fat well but recomping well too..


Not spread out, i use IF i cant spread my meals out as if i have a small meal im fcukin starving and more likely to hit the crisps or junk, i fast for the morning and some of the afternoon, can have a nice big 8-900 calorie meal to fill me up and im good to go then with just a snack between another big meal later in the day. I know im looking better but the scales keep fcuking with me. I just need to leave them alone. Its in my mind more than anything, i look at myself when i pass a window when im out shopping from the side i can see im blatantly changin shape, i just second guess myself when i step on the scales lol


----------



## flinty90

fatty i dont think your alone mate. scales are satans work . im thinking about burning mine in a ritual ceremony on back yard lol..


----------



## luther1

Flintys right fats,fcuk the scales. Go by your shirts and belt etc. the scales will **** you up more than than anything. When I started on my monotonous chicken and rice 6 x a day regime and had pt 4 x week,I lost weight at first. This ****ed me right off because it was the opposite of my goals. I was,ipso facto,losing water and fat before the muscle gain kicked in. Been on cycle since the beginning of this month,test and tren,and haven't put on a fcuking ounce. Scales need to be binned lol


----------



## luther1

Btw benjamima, hope your cold symptoms are just coincidence and not a dnp side.


----------



## Fatstuff

The facts are that I have lost 2cm from my belly as well - I just always second guess that I might of measured wrong before!! I'm just headfcuking myself I know it!!

Anyway enough of fattys insecurities shining through. :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> Btw benjamima, hope your cold symptoms are just coincidence and not a dnp side.


Think its the dnp mate, lots of people get the sore throat thing from it.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> Congrats mate :thumbup1: reps coming ur way , im still not a single lb down since i started that onerip lol. Its a complete headfcuk, keeps making me question myself! Is my metabolism that slow? Am i having too little calories? Maybe i need even less carbs? lol but then i have moment of clarity (like this morning) and think u r looking loads leaner u tw4t, man the fcuk up and stop stepping on the scales!! This game does my head in, i swear to u!!
> 
> Got a free day today up until this evening so im squeezing in a long dog walk and a leg session, both fasted. Have popped half a chest eze to get me through it lol, may pop another half if i feel up for it later!!


Thanks mate, yeah I'm chuffed with the total loss. Goes to show how much water I was carrying too, fvcking useless stuff


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> Think its the dnp mate, lots of people get the sore throat thing from it.


i reckon its tonsil trauma :rolleye:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> i reckon its tonsil trauma :rolleye:


Lol, tass reckons glycerol helps with it so I've ordered some and will give it a go.


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol, tass reckons glycerol helps with it so I've ordered some and will give it a go.


glycerol helps with cock trauma to the throat? new one to me.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> glycerol helps with cock trauma to the throat? new one to me.


Lol, acts as a lubricant.....


----------



## luther1

Fats,what are your fats,cant see them mentioned?


----------



## Ginger Ben

God I looked flat as a fart in the gym today, I know its temporary though so shan't let it bother me :rolleye:

Shoulders and traps session

Ohp

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] drop set to [email protected]

Pleased with this but went downhill fast after this!

DB lat raises

[email protected] drop to [email protected]

[email protected] drop to [email protected]

[email protected] drop to [email protected]

Superset face pulls

[email protected], [email protected], [email protected] drop set [email protected]

Superset upright cable rows

[email protected], [email protected], [email protected] drop set [email protected]

Oly bar shrugs

[email protected]

[email protected] grip went

[email protected] straps

[email protected]

Overall made me sweat like a cnut and was hard work. Glad strength on ohp is still reasonable but as with my last session the endurance is shot at the moment.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> God I looked flat as a fart in the gym today, I know its temporary though so shan't let it bother me :rolleye:
> 
> Shoulders and traps session
> 
> Ohp
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected] drop set to [email protected]
> 
> Pleased with this but went downhill fast after this!
> 
> DB lat raises
> 
> [email protected] drop to [email protected]
> 
> [email protected] drop to [email protected]
> 
> [email protected] drop to [email protected]
> 
> Superset face pulls
> 
> [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] drop set [email protected]
> 
> Superset upright cable rows
> 
> [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] drop set [email protected]
> 
> Oly bar shrugs
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected] grip went
> 
> [email protected] straps
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Overall made me sweat like a cnut and was hard work. Glad strength on ohp is still reasonable but as with my last session the endurance is shot at the moment.


Looks sh1t ....... but you have reasons for it mate.

Good work :thumb:


----------



## Fatstuff

luther1 said:


> Fats,what are your fats,cant see them mentioned?


My fats vary mate, i make up the rest of cals in fats or more protein depending on what i fancy eating. i just stick to the low carbs mainly - sometimes treat myself to couple of wholemeal rolls or something if i fancy homemade burgers.

- - - Updated - - -



Ginger Ben said:


> God I looked flat as a fart in the gym today, I know its temporary though so shan't let it bother me :rolleye:
> 
> Shoulders and traps session
> 
> Ohp
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected] drop set to [email protected]
> 
> Pleased with this but went downhill fast after this!
> 
> DB lat raises
> 
> [email protected] drop to [email protected]
> 
> [email protected] drop to [email protected]
> 
> [email protected] drop to [email protected]
> 
> Superset face pulls
> 
> [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] drop set [email protected]
> 
> Superset upright cable rows
> 
> [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] drop set [email protected]
> 
> Oly bar shrugs
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected] grip went
> 
> [email protected] straps
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Overall made me sweat like a cnut and was hard work. Glad strength on ohp is still reasonable but as with my last session the endurance is shot at the moment.


nout wrong with that mate, ignore the pencil neck


----------



## TELBOR

Fatstuff said:


> nout wrong with that mate, ignore the pencil neck


Lol. I was agreeing with him 

Those face pulls are crap, just like Benjy said


----------



## Fatstuff

i think he pulls a cracking face


----------



## TELBOR

Fatstuff said:


> i think he pulls a cracking face
> 
> View attachment 97465


Lmfao. That is a funny pic


----------



## Fatstuff

R0BR0ID said:


> Lmfao. That is a funny pic


it literally made me burst out laughing when i seen it


----------



## TELBOR

Fatstuff said:


> it literally made me burst out laughing when i seen it


Needs to be Ben's new avi!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Oi cnuts, I'm trying to remain anonymous on here!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

On a positive note I'm starting to feel better. Time for second dnp cap


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> On a positive note I'm starting to feel better. Time for second dnp cap


Junky !!


----------



## Tassotti

up that dose


----------



## Ginger Ben

Tassotti said:


> up that dose


If it kills me ill haunt you


----------



## flinty90

smells like ethiopians in here lol..


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> smells like ethiopians in here lol..


Or ******....


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning girls,

So feel a fair bit better today, throat isn't sore anymore but now feeling a bit snotty. Seems I had/have a cold rather than being sides of the dnp which I'm quite happy with.

Not sure how I've got a cold mind you given all the vits I've been taking for the last two years!!


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> Morning girls,
> 
> So feel a fair bit better today, throat isn't sore anymore but now feeling a bit snotty. Seems I had/have a cold rather than being sides of the dnp which I'm quite happy with.
> 
> Not sure how I've got a cold mind you given all the vits I've been taking for the last two years!!


Apology accepted


----------



## Fatstuff

Morning ben, popped one last night before bed - woke up 4 hours later, pillow was a bit wet so they are defo legit but also a bit weak but that suits me at the moment - slow and steady.

Only ate 1490 cals yesterday, walked for 3 miles with the dog, popped some aminos , trained legs both fasted. Had chicken wrap and glutamine. Then went xmas shopping and prob walked another 3 miles lol. Yesterday was a proper low cal fat burn day. Weighed in few lbs lighter as well this morning! The body's a strange beast!!


----------



## TELBOR

Fatstuff said:


> Morning ben, popped one last night before bed - woke up 4 hours later, pillow was a bit wet so they are defo legit but also a bit weak but that suits me at the moment - slow and steady.
> 
> Only ate 1490 cals yesterday, walked for 3 miles with the dog, popped some aminos , trained legs both fasted. Had chicken wrap and glutamine. Then went xmas shopping and prob walked another 3 miles lol. Yesterday was a proper low cal fat burn day. Weighed in few lbs lighter as well this morning! The body's a strange beast!!


Throw the scales in a cupboard for a few weeks !!


----------



## Fatstuff

R0BR0ID said:


> Throw the scales in a cupboard for a few weeks !!


Lol u know what - I will!!!! Your right!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> Apology accepted


Lol, thank you 



Fatstuff said:


> Morning ben, popped one last night before bed - woke up 4 hours later, pillow was a bit wet so they are defo legit but also a bit weak but that suits me at the moment - slow and steady.
> 
> Only ate 1490 cals yesterday, walked for 3 miles with the dog, popped some aminos , trained legs both fasted. Had chicken wrap and glutamine. Then went xmas shopping and prob walked another 3 miles lol. Yesterday was a proper low cal fat burn day. Weighed in few lbs lighter as well this morning! The body's a strange beast!!


I've had one this morning and I'm feeling warm now. Mrs is in a big jumper and slippers as she's cold. I'm close to opening the patio doors! Lol.

Going to take another one this afternoon and up dose this week.

Nice work on the weight loss stan. Good work.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Off to attempt to train back and bis this afternoon. Won't be deadlifting as think I might pass out lol but will be doing everything else as normal.

Food has been spot on today, cold is getting better and looking leaner so alls well. On the down side my t-shirts are hanging off of me 

Hopefully I'll fill out nicely once i come off the dnp


----------



## flinty90

Ethiopians rule x


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol, thank you
> 
> I've had one this morning and I'm feeling warm now. Mrs is in a big jumper and slippers as she's cold. I'm close to opening the patio doors! Lol.
> 
> Going to take another one this afternoon and up dose this week.
> 
> Nice work on the weight loss stan. Good work.


cheers m8, glad to see u r feeling the heat, all u need now is some yellow spunk and a nice big wet shart!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> cheers m8, glad to see u r feeling the heat, all u need now is some yellow spunk and a nice big wet shart!!


Pmsl oooh I can't wait!! Just been to gym and popped second cap with my shake so expecting a warm evening! Going to a friends for dinner, he knows im on it so I bet he'll lay on the carbs!!


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> Pmsl oooh I can't wait!! Just been to gym and popped second cap with my shake so expecting a warm evening! Going to a friends for dinner, he knows im on it so I bet he'll lay on the carbs!!


just what friends are for i guess


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> Ethiopians rule x


Lol, mate I look fvcking ill! Still carrying a fair bit of useless flab though so onwards and upwards to rippesvile


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol, mate I look fvcking ill! Still carrying a fair bit of useless flab though so onwards and upwards to rippesvile


mate i still think personally you would have been better doing more of a recomp bro. but interested to see how you do on dnp ..


----------



## Ginger Ben

Back and bis from this afternoon

Chins

[email protected]

[email protected]+15

[email protected]+20

[email protected]+20

[email protected]

Yates row

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] drop set to [email protected]

Lat pull down

[email protected] straight to [email protected]

[email protected] straight to [email protected]

All slow reps

Straight arm pull downs

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Standing ez bar curls

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Excluding bar weight

DB hammer curls

[email protected] drop set to [email protected] did this 3 times.


----------



## Fatstuff

flinty90 said:


> mate i still think personally you would have been better doing more of a recomp bro. but interested to see how you do on dnp ..


i can see why he wants to just drop the flab, think hes in a similar mindset to me that its just been there too long and has to go. Fat loss is a quicker more satisfying way of getting a better physique imo.


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> mate i still think personally you would have been better doing more of a recomp bro. but interested to see how you do on dnp ..


Know what you mean mate but I've done that before when on cycle and it didn't really work that well. Granted my diet knowledge probably wasn't right but I feel this will give me the results I'm looking for faster.

I've never been lean since I started training always just 'big'. So i know I can add size again easily and Im keen to try that from a lean base.

Let's see how it goes!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> i can see why he wants to just drop the flab, think hes in a similar mindset to me that its just been there too long and has to go. Fat loss is a quicker more satisfying way of getting a better physique imo.


Yeah I agree mate. I feel once I've got leaner I can enjoy trying to add size but keep lean rather than just getting bulkier with no real shape


----------



## Ginger Ben

Hot, that is all


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Hot, that is all


Snap!!

But I've just done 30 mins cycling lol


----------



## flinty90

morning skinny cnut x


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> morning skinny cnut x


Think he's dead


----------



## Ginger Ben

Lol, I'm good, just melting away!


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Snap!!
> 
> But I've just done 30 mins cycling lol


I'm going to head out for a ride today too I think, burn a few more nasty blobby bits


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> I'm going to head out for a ride today too I think, burn a few more nasty blobby bits


I was indoor lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> I was indoor lol
> 
> View attachment 97679


Pmsl! Watch out Bradley Wiggins!


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Pmsl! Watch out Bradley Wiggins!


Defo 

Good way to start the day.

I'm itching to get back on the weights!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Defo
> 
> Good way to start the day.
> 
> I'm itching to get back on the weights!!


Lol, like the name change!

Yeah i bet mate, I feel 80% today so hopefully I'll be on form for a chest and tris session tomorrow.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol, like the name change!
> 
> Yeah i bet mate, I feel 80% today so hopefully I'll be on form for a chest and tris session tomorrow.


I was getting too many random people pm'ing me about R0IDS pmsl.

Fingers crossed you feel 81% or more tomorrow lol

How's the mirror treating you???


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> I was getting too many random people pm'ing me about R0IDS pmsl.
> 
> Fingers crossed you feel 81% or more tomorrow lol
> 
> How's the mirror treating you???


Haha fair enough.

Like a cnut to be honest. Still got a long way to go before I have what you might describe as a sixer but obviously that wasn't going to happen overnight .

With the bloat the dnp gives its hard to see how much progress I'm making to be honest. Muscles look flat so that doesn't help either.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Getting there


----------



## Fatstuff

getting there? Ur nearly there, Well done m8, ur much closer than i am!!! In fact i was planning on stopping somewhere near ur condition pmsl


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Haha fair enough.
> 
> Like a cnut to be honest. Still got a long way to go before I have what you might describe as a sixer but obviously that wasn't going to happen overnight .
> 
> With the bloat the dnp gives its hard to see how much progress I'm making to be honest. Muscles look flat so that doesn't help either.


Looking well tbh mate, its the image you get after DNP that counts.

Good work mate.

P.S - is that a jonny hanging out your bin......? Blue jizz in the end


----------



## Fatstuff

like the name change roblet


----------



## biglbs

Ginger Ben said:


> Getting there


Looking good,can see your pleased too,looks like you got a bone going!pmsl


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Looking well tbh mate, its the image you get after DNP that counts.
> 
> Good work mate.
> 
> P.S - is that a jonny hanging out your bin......? Blue jizz in the end


Fpmsl no its a grey sock with a blue toe!

Cheers mate, can't wait to start filling out again, will take it steady though!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> getting there? Ur nearly there, Well done m8, ur much closer than i am!!! In fact i was planning on stopping somewhere near ur condition pmsl


Lol, thanks mate, I am quite pleased but still got a lot more than an inch to pinch all over the place


----------



## Ginger Ben

biglbs said:


> Looking good,can see your pleased too,looks like you got a bone going!pmsl


Thanks big man

Had to hang the towel on something

:rolleye:


----------



## Fatstuff

nice vein as well lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

Just done a 9 mile ride, burnt 1200 cals apparently??! I was tonking it so guess it possible.


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> Just done a 9 mile ride, burnt 1200 cals apparently??! I was tonking it so guess it possible.


Did u not put in dnp setting when u programmed it in lol


----------



## TELBOR

Fatstuff said:


> like the name change roblet


Thanks


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Fpmsl no its a grey sock with a blue toe!
> 
> Cheers mate, can't wait to start filling out again, will take it steady though!


Oh, get black socks grandad lol

You'll fill out well, should be good to see.


----------



## biglbs

R0BLET said:


> Oh, get black socks grandad lol
> 
> You'll fill out well, should be good to see.


Had to look twice thought it was some estate agent,wanting free add......Nice though...


----------



## Fatstuff

biglbs said:


> Had to look twice thought it was some estate agent,wanting free add......Nice though...


Cryptic:rolleye:


----------



## TELBOR

biglbs said:


> Had to look twice thought it was some estate agent,wanting free add......Nice though...


Yeah I'm plugging a 3 bed semi...... you want the details pmsl.



Fatstuff said:


> Cryptic:rolleye:


You love it!!


----------



## biglbs

R0BLET said:


> Yeah I'm plugging a 3 bed semi...... you want the details pmsl.
> 
> You love it!!


Nah i'll stick with MrsLbs,don't recon i could plug a house....


----------



## biglbs

Fatstuff said:


> Cryptic:rolleye:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Right, what am I going to have for dinner?? Got about 1000 cals to play with, ideas please gents 

Meat I have available is turkey steaks and possibly minced beef.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Right, what am I going to have for dinner?? Got about 1000 cals to play with, ideas please gents
> 
> Meat I have available is turkey steaks and possibly minced beef.


I'd have both lol. Meat feast with some rice or spuds


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> I'd have both lol. Meat feast with some rice or spuds


Made a quickie bolognaise


----------



## Fatstuff

How much meat? Lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> How much meat? Lol


210g minced beef 

I'm only on 1350 cals so far today!

Going to mix up some quark and a scoop of Whey for pudding


----------



## Ginger Ben

I can confirm that eating a Halloween edition of a cream egg whilst on dnp makes you sweat like a nun in a candle shop.


----------



## Fatstuff

Waheyyy it's real gear!

A creme egg u fat git!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> Waheyyy it's real gear!
> 
> A creme egg u fat git!!


Pmsl yep certainly is. Burnt up in the cinema earlier too! No snacks just eating ice lol.

Fancied a treat, fvck it I'll burn it off!


----------



## Fatstuff

Careful with that ice it piles the pounds on lol


----------



## TELBOR

Luther's looking well.....


----------



## George-Bean

I might stop coming here, the food gets more sinful every visit, fat cnuts will be bathing in custard and beans next just to tease the cutters :-


----------



## Ginger Ben

George-Bean said:


> I might stop coming here, the food gets more sinful every visit, fat cnuts will be bathing in custard and beans next just to tease the cutters :-
> 
> View attachment 97845


I am cutting! Granted cream eggs are not diet food but fvck it, they are tiny these days so hardly count :rolleye:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Quite a hot night last night and I don't mean in a sexy time kind of way. Managed to sleep from 12-6am when alarm went off but from 10-12 was a sweaty mess.

Upping the dose to 400mg ed makes a huge difference, on 200 I hardly knew I was on anything, on 400 I'm well aware of it.


----------



## flinty90

stop eating creme eggs you weak willed cnut x


----------



## Ginger Ben

Post wo winners breakfast, blueberry protein pancakes 










431 calories of muscle building grub


----------



## Ginger Ben

This mornings wo, chest and tris

Decline bb

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Inc DB

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Dips

[email protected]+15

[email protected]+20

[email protected]+20

[email protected]+15

Pec Dec

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] drop set to [email protected]

Tricep rope pull down

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Again, strength was ok to start with then faded fast. Still have to expect that given what I'm doing and i know it will come back fast enough.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> This mornings wo, chest and tris
> 
> Decline bb
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Inc DB
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Dips
> 
> [email protected]+15
> 
> [email protected]+20
> 
> [email protected]+20
> 
> [email protected]+15
> 
> Pec Dec
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected] drop set to [email protected]
> 
> Tricep rope pull down
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Again, strength was ok to start with then faded fast. Still have to expect that given what I'm doing and i know it will come back fast enough.


Nice session mate, falling in to my weight territory 

Ignore the numbers though and crack on!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Nice session mate, falling in to my weight territory
> 
> Ignore the numbers though and crack on!!


fuvk off, you can't bench 90 pmsl


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> fuvk off, you can't bench 90 pmsl


Well I never.

Warm up at 90........ 90lb


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Well I never.
> 
> Warm up at 90........ 90lb


Lol. I recall you getting lbs and kgs mixed up on face pulls once. You were pulling 1.5 x your body weight! Lol.

How's the job search going mate?


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol. I recall you getting lbs and kgs mixed up on face pulls once. You were pulling 1.5 x your body weight! Lol.
> 
> How's the job search going mate?


Yea that's right lol.

Frustrating mate  Easily 200 applied for now!

Fed up with the generic responses.


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Yea that's right lol.
> 
> Frustrating mate  Easily 200 applied for now!
> 
> Fed up with the generic responses.


Farking hell that's a lot!! Any follow up from your earlier interviews?


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Farking hell that's a lot!! Any follow up from your earlier interviews?


Had a few mate, got an assessment day tomorrow and another next week..... clocks ticking though!


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Had a few mate, got an assessment day tomorrow and another next week..... clocks ticking though!


Good luck mate, you'll nail something soon enough.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Good luck mate, you'll nail something soon enough.


I'm hopeful


----------



## luther1

Thats a bummer rob,wanting a job and cant find one. Ive been diagnosed with adrenal fatigue,so even though i have a job,i cant go because im too tired. I feel like i have jet lag,its awful. Sat it my van now and dont have the energy to get out. Just started proviron and vit d to see of that can boost me,if not then hacks said come off and run a pct. My job subsidises my bbing so it has to come first,before my ego


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> Thats a bummer rob,wanting a job and cant find one. Ive been diagnosed with adrenal fatigue,so even though i have a job,i cant go because im too tired. I feel like i have jet lag,its awful. Sat it my van now and dont have the energy to get out. Just started proviron and vit d to see of that can boost me,if not then hacks said come off and run a pct. My job subsidises my bbing so it has to come first,before my ego


Yeah it's a bummer mate 

That sounds awful mate, what is the cause..... staying on too long??

Agree with you on the ego, BB'in is a hobby - doesn't pay the bills unfortunately


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> Thats a bummer rob,wanting a job and cant find one. Ive been diagnosed with adrenal fatigue,so even though i have a job,i cant go because im too tired. I feel like i have jet lag,its awful. Sat it my van now and dont have the energy to get out. Just started proviron and vit d to see of that can boost me,if not then hacks said come off and run a pct. My job subsidises my bbing so it has to come first,before my ego


Bad news mate.

Do you run a lot of stims? If so drop those including caffeine for at least a month and that should help.

Predator nutrition also sell a couple of products that allegedly help flush the adrenaline glands out and refresh the system. One is called reset ad I think. Might be worth looking in to.


----------



## luther1

Thanks guys. Been on too long is a sympton,so i'll have a look at predator nutrition. No stims,just vits.


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> Post wo winners breakfast, blueberry protein pancakes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 431 calories of muscle building grub


mmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## biglbs

Your all repped to cheer ye up,not you ben,as i did the other day and cannot...


----------



## Fatstuff

whats the macros?


----------



## luther1

To pee me off even more,just got a letter from my solocitors and ive been shafted for 9k. I better start getting up in the mornings and working my bollox off


----------



## Fatstuff

have a rep to help u along ur way luthress.


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> To pee me off even more,just got a letter from my solocitors and ive been shafted for 9k. I better start getting up in the mornings and working my bollox off


That sucks balls


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> To pee me off even more,just got a letter from my solocitors and ive been shafted for 9k. I better start getting up in the mornings and working my bollox off


£9k!!

Does he accept blow jobs


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> whats the macros?


Can't remember off top of my head but i used

2 whole large eggs

2 large egg whites

1 scoop MP total peptide vanilla

60g blueberries

15g real butter 

Oh and a squirt of lemon juice and not enough honey to mention. Literally a teaspoons worth.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Post wo winners breakfast, blueberry protein pancakes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 431 calories of muscle building grub


Is a pink Dildo i see under your footstool.....?


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> £9k!!
> 
> Does he accept blow jobs


You offering to clear his bill?


----------



## Fatstuff

did u not use any flour or anything?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> did u not use any flour or anything?


Nope, don't need it. Can use powdered oats if bulking to add more cals.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> You offering to clear his bill?


Pmsl, if i'm without a job soon then £9k to close my eyes will do


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> Nope, don't need it. Can use powdered oats if bulking to add more cals.


hmmmm i like where ur going with this - i may see what i can knock up myself.


----------



## Fatstuff

R0BLET said:


> Pmsl, if i'm without a job soon then £9k to close my eyes will do


but u dont get the 9k u bellend


----------



## TELBOR

Fatstuff said:


> but u dont get the 9k u bellend


I know that lol.

Was just putting it into perspective when i get on the game


----------



## luther1

Im actually owed 11ish and been offered a take it or leave it 2ish haha. gonna have me some pancakes later and hopefully they will help me to recover my equilibrium. But obviously not the debt haha


----------



## biglbs

Fatstuff said:


> have a rep to help u along ur way luthress.


Mention reps.........done...


----------



## biglbs

Ginge's suicide watch in ere,i am off...


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> Im actually owed 11ish and been offered a take it or leave it 2ish haha. gonna have me some pancakes later and hopefully they will help me to recover my equilibrium. But obviously not the debt haha


Hope it gets sorted mate.

Enjoy the pancake


----------



## Ginger Ben

biglbs said:


> Ginge's suicide watch in ere,i am off...
> View attachment 97916


I don't get it......as usual


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> I don't get it......as usual




You get this....... right?!


----------



## biglbs

Ginger Ben said:


> I don't get it......as usual


Sounds like everyone is ready to top themselves in here,i said i am off.....and left you some ear plugs:lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

biglbs said:


> Sounds like everyone is ready to top themselves in here,i said i am off.....and left you some ear plugs:lol:


Ahh they are ear plugs.....


----------



## Fatstuff

ginge, my pancake fest was a shambles - just so u know!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> View attachment 97922
> 
> 
> You get this....... right?!


Looks like flinty :rolleye:


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Looks like flinty :rolleye:


Na, @Milky


----------



## Fatstuff

looks like sureno


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Na, @Milky


Ban him milky! Lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> looks like sureno


Na the cnut in the picture looks like he might be a unit, can't be sideboard


----------



## biglbs

Ginger Ben said:


> Looks like flinty :rolleye:


 :thumb:


----------



## flinty90

lol. thats pre eyebrow shave actually lol.. makes me look leaner..


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning all, legs this morning, not expecting any records lol but will give it my best of course


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Morning all, legs this morning, not expecting any records lol but will give it my best of course


Have fun slim!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Leg session, pretty happy with it to be honest

Squats

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Leg xtn

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] drop [email protected] drop [email protected] drop [email protected] killer!

Ham curls

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Leg press

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Seated calf

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Had a banana pre wo, seemed to help with fatigue so may do that more often.


----------



## flinty90

still awesome leg extensions bro. i struggle to keep them strict after 80 kg tbf so hats off mate 110 kg great weight..


----------



## TELBOR

Nice session Benjy!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Cheers chaps, onwards and upwards!

You.guys training today?


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Cheers chaps, onwards and upwards!
> 
> You.guys training today?


yes i will be training tonight mate.. cheeky little arms session with my boys at the gym.. then a good chest session tomorrow. might have a deload week and just hit everything at a moderate weight and 4 sets of 15 reps see how it feels..


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> yes i will be training tonight mate.. cheeky little arms session with my boys at the gym.. then a good chest session tomorrow. might have a deload week and just hit everything at a moderate weight and 4 sets of 15 reps see how it feels..


Sounds like a good plan. I'll be out on the bike tomorrow at some stage weather permitting to get a few miles done but not training as been 4 times this week.

Deload week is a good idea every now and again, normally if you think you need one, you do.


----------



## George-Bean

Thats a hell of a legs session. Reps brethrin.


----------



## flinty90

Morning oh ginger one X


----------



## biglbs

Morning all(and tight cvnt Fatty!)


----------



## Fatstuff

biglbs said:


> Morning all(and tight cvnt Fatty!)


Lol is that why u r so high up on the rep ladder by repping ppl, begging for reps and if they don't u try and bully reps out of them haha. I'll rep u when I see a comment worth repping u over :lol:

Much love though big guy


----------



## TELBOR

biglbs said:


> Morning all(and tight cvnt Fatty!)


Repped


----------



## Ginger Ben

George-Bean said:


> Thats a hell of a legs session. Reps brethrin.





flinty90 said:


> Morning oh ginger one X





biglbs said:


> Morning all(and tight cvnt Fatty!)





Fatstuff said:


> Lol is that why u r so high up on the rep ladder by repping ppl, begging for reps and if they don't u try and bully reps out of them haha. I'll rep u when I see a comment worth repping u over :lol:
> 
> Much love though big guy


Morning one and all, legs are feeling yesterdays hammering! I've learnt to like leg doms now, used to fvcking hate it but now it just feels kind of good, like a reminder that you've done something right 

Rest day for me today but I will get out on the bike for a 10 miler or so. Need to burn off a few excess calories from some naughty food last night. Had a couple of the lads over whilst the women folk went out for dinner.

No booze at all but there were some crisps (my Achilles heel), bit of popcorn and a chocolate cookie 

Oh the shame!! 

Fvcking cookie lit me up like a beacon so I reckon I burnt that bugger off through heat alone! Still a stretch on the bike will be fun and won't do any harm to stiff legs either.


----------



## Fatstuff

popcorn is one of my favourite things lol, i beat my cravings with these -  as gay as it sounds its worth it!!!


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Morning one and all, legs are feeling yesterdays hammering! I've learnt to like leg doms now, used to fvcking hate it but now it just feels kind of good, like a reminder that you've done something right
> 
> Rest day for me today but I will get out on the bike for a 10 miler or so. Need to burn off a few excess calories from some naughty food last night. Had a couple of the lads over whilst the women folk went out for dinner.
> 
> No booze at all but there were some crisps (my Achilles heel), bit of popcorn and a chocolate cookie
> 
> Oh the shame!!
> 
> Fvcking cookie lit me up like a beacon so I reckon I burnt that bugger off through heat alone! Still a stretch on the bike will be fun and won't do any harm to stiff legs either.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> popcorn is one of my favourite things lol, i beat my cravings with these -
> View attachment 98045
> as gay as it sounds its worth it!!!


Lol, whatever it takes mate, even homosexual food


----------



## Ginger Ben

Lost a pound yesterday, got to love dnp!!


----------



## Fatstuff

benjy u will be zyzzthetic before u know it lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> benjy u will be zyzzthetic before u know it lol


Maybe a bit less of a cnut though, just a bit


----------



## Ginger Ben

12.4 miles done on bike in 1hr 10mins and a manly 1627 calories burnt.

Lovely, thats the cheats from last night gone and justifies my day sat on my a55 watching the racing and whatever other stuff I fancy


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> 12.4 miles done on bike in 1hr 10mins and a manly 1627 calories burnt.
> 
> Lovely, thats the cheats from last night gone and justifies my day sat on my a55 watching the racing and whatever other stuff I fancy


That's mental, I wish I had it in me!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> That's mental, I wish I had it in me!!


Mate It's such a pleasurable way to do cv I don't even see it as a chore. Get a cheapy bike off ebay and see how you go. Honestly it makes getting leaner so much easier.


----------



## George-Bean

I like my bike, but how do you find the time? I never seem to have much time.


----------



## Ginger Ben

George-Bean said:


> I like my bike, but how do you find the time? I never seem to have much time.


I've been on garden leave for the last 6 months and don't have any kids, time is something I currently have a lot of 

Will all change in 3 weeks though as the wife and i are launching our business so riding will be weekends only, certainly over winter anyway


----------



## Ginger Ben

I've not bothered with t3 for the last couple of days and I feel much better off for it. It makes me feel lethargic so i guess that means I don't need it??

If I get lethargic without it then I'll take it then I guess


----------



## Ginger Ben

Also, I'm thinking of getting unflavoures Whey next time as its much, much cheaper and then just adding my own flavours with either MP flavour drops or sugar free milkshake stuff?

Anybody do this? Difference is £15 between plain and flavoured!


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> Also, I'm thinking of getting unflavoures Whey next time as its much, much cheaper and then just adding my own flavours with either MP flavour drops or sugar free milkshake stuff?
> 
> Anybody do this? Difference is £15 between plain and flavoured!


I done it once and it was vile, i ended up using nesquik to flavour it!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> I done it once and it was vile, i ended up using nesquik to flavour it!!


Hmm that's what I was worried about. Maybe a small order first to test it out or just get the real stuff.

Just really fvcks me off that MP charge £15 per 5kg bag for flavouring!?! Seems a lot to me.


----------



## Fatstuff

i know what u mean m8, that was exactly my thoughts. Its still cheaper than meat though lol


----------



## Fatstuff

if it makes any difference i done it with bulk powders, mp may be better i dont know


----------



## luther1

I ordered pro 10 unflavoured so I could add coffee but fcuk me,I swear it was the nearest smell to sick than anything other than,well,sick. Absolutely vile and I had to take a deep breath 10 seconds before getting my mouth near the blender. I know unflavoured has a slighter higher protein % but I'll stick with my extreme choc whey thanks!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Hmm not looking good for the cheaper option so far then.....

Oh well I'll stick to the clearance stuff for now then  seriously I do buy it


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> Hmm not looking good for the cheaper option so far then.....
> 
> Oh well I'll stick to the clearance stuff for now then  seriously I do buy it


lol tight cnut


----------



## Fatstuff

just think though most ppl use branded stuff lol, my m8 from work thinks he gets brilliant protein, and that it must be better than mine because hes not heard of pro-10, bulkpowders or maxiraw


----------



## luther1

£15 for 5kgs is a big difference for the sake of some flavouring but I genuinely wouldn't use mp stuff if it was £5 a kg


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> just think though most ppl use branded stuff lol, my m8 from work thinks he gets brilliant protein, and that it must be better than mine because hes not heard of pro-10, bulkpowders or maxiraw


I used to all the time too, phd, optimum nutrition etc

So much money wasted on branded protein and pointless supps that don't work over the years!


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> £15 for 5kgs is a big difference for the sake of some flavouring but I genuinely wouldn't use mp stuff if it was £5 a kg


Really you mean all their stuff or just the non flavoured? I use their blend all the time and its good I think.


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> Really you mean all their stuff or just the non flavoured? I use their blend all the time and its good I think.


Any of their protein Ben. I could bore with the story of where the protein is sourced and how unreliable the protein % is and also the unscrupulous shenanigans of their md but I thought it was common knowledge!


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> Any of their protein Ben. I could bore with the story of where the protein is sourced and how unreliable the protein % is and also the unscrupulous shenanigans of their md but I thought it was common knowledge!


Well I know their delivery and cs is poo but not aware of any of the other stuff.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Oh and have decided I'm definitely doing that cycle I posted the other day in January. Will be holding enough dnp back to get rid of Xmas excess too


----------



## Fatstuff

haha junkie


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> Oh and have decided I'm definitely doing that cycle I posted the other day in January. Will be holding enough dnp back to get rid of Xmas excess too


Haha,you change your mind more than I change me knickers so by January your be playing badminton with flinty and taking up cross fit or some other bollox lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> Haha,you change your mind more than I change me knickers so by January your be playing badminton with flinty and taking up cross fit or some other bollox lol


Lol, how have I changed my mind? I said before I was thinking of doing it and now i have confirmed it (for now  )


----------



## Fatstuff

its a headfcuk luther, we cant all be blessed with perfect genetics like u


----------



## luther1

Fatstuff said:


> its a headfcuk luther, we cant all be blessed with perfect genetics like u


Don't make me dig out the pic of a 26 year old Luther @ 17.5st and 7% bf


----------



## Fatstuff

luther1 said:


> Don't make me dig out the pic of a 26 year old Luther @ 17.5st and 7% bf


do it! im yet to see one


----------



## luther1

Fatstuff said:


> do it! im yet to see one


No- ones seen it,you won't even think its me. I'll have to photograph the photograph etc


----------



## Fatstuff

What? I didn't understand that?


----------



## Fatstuff

ok, ill let u get the last word as it may stroke ur damaged ego a bit. so all i have to say is goodnight to u sir...


----------



## dtlv

Just stop it please... reps are not worth begging for, arguing about, or trashing someone else's journal with an argument over them.... chill out please dudes.


----------



## TELBOR

Dtlv74 said:


> Just stop it please... reps are not worth begging for, arguing about, or trashing someone else's journal with an argument over them.... chill out please dudes.


Repped!!


----------



## Fatstuff

Dtlv74 said:


> Just stop it please... reps are not worth begging for, arguing about, or trashing someone else's journal with an argument over them.... chill out please dudes.


lol totally agree


----------



## flinty90

well it looks like Kids have been throwing their dummies about all over last night lol.. glad i went to bed and made sweet sweet loving to my wife....

dont say nothing though i didnt want to wake her up


----------



## Fatstuff

R0BLET said:


> Repped!!


make sure to expect one back in return


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning all, have the children left....? 

Rest day today, roast beef at my mums, winner! Then off to London to watch the banger racing at wimbledon dog track. Should be a good day


----------



## biglbs

Ginger Ben said:


> Morning all, have the children left....?
> 
> Rest day today, roast beef at my mums, winner! Then off to London to watch the banger racing at wimbledon dog track. Should be a good day


Ben i have deleted my posts perhaps the other culpret may do the same and leave your journal clear,i did suggest we left it last night ,sorry mate


----------



## Fatstuff

LOL im not in the habit of deleting spam out of bens journal, but in the interest of fairness i have this time as i wouldnt want to upset any sensitive folk.


----------



## Ginger Ben

biglbs said:


> Ben i have deleted my posts perhaps the other culpret may do the same and leave your journal clear,i did suggest we left it last night ,sorry mate





Fatstuff said:


> LOL im not in the habit of deleting spam out of bens journal, but in the interest of fairness i have this time as i wouldnt want to upset any sensitive folk.


Lol no worries guys :thumb:


----------



## Fatstuff

LOL bens just pi55ed off a few of his journal posts have disappeared , hes trying to get to number one!!


----------



## flinty90

Fatstuff said:


> LOL im not in the habit of deleting spam out of bens journal, but in the interest of fairness i have this time as i wouldnt want to upset any sensitive folk.


LOL its a good job your not one of them people mate :whistling:


----------



## biglbs

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol no worries guys :thumb:


That will teach you to leave the door unlocked when you go to bed! :cool2:

Have a great day mate


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> LOL bens just pi55ed off a few of his journal posts have disappeared , hes trying to get to number one!!


Actually I'm most pi55ed off with @Dtlv74 comes in here giving it the big one then doesn't rep me for my boner in a towel picture Pmsl


----------



## biglbs

Ginger Ben said:


> Actually I'm most pi55ed off with @Dtlv74 comes in here giving it the big one then doesn't rep me for my boner in a towel picture Pmsl


He probably did not notice it


----------



## Ginger Ben

biglbs said:


> He probably did not notice it


Ouch


----------



## biglbs

Ginger Ben said:


> Ouch


Below the belt a?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Last day of dnp today. Weight is 198.6lbs

Will be interesting to see if that changes over next few days with water dropping etc. Will keep diet low carb for a few days (minus todays roast ) and then introduce carbs pwo again and gradually from there.


----------



## George-Bean

Sorry for my ignorance, but dropping water?


----------



## Ginger Ben

George-Bean said:


> Sorry for my ignorance, but dropping water?


Dnp causes water retention so a few days after you finish it if you continue to eat low carbs and drink plenty of water it flushes all the retained water out and you drop a few more pounds and hopefully look a bit leaner.


----------



## George-Bean

Thanks mate ;-D not heard of it before.


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Damn i missed the drama 

Hows it going benjamin?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Mr_Morocco said:


> Damn i missed the drama
> 
> Hows it going benjamin?


Good thanks mate, last day of a dnp run today. Lost 17lbs overall including a couple of weeks dieting beforehand. Should lose a bit more over next few days once water haa dropped off.

How are you getting on mate?


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Ginger Ben said:


> Good thanks mate, last day of a dnp run today. Lost 17lbs overall including a couple of weeks dieting beforehand. Should lose a bit more over next few days once water haa dropped off.
> 
> How are you getting on mate?


Not too bad just come off holiday few days ago need to get myself back in the gym, starting dnp tues for a week then onto test/tren for a nice lean bulk.

How did you find the DNP? im going to just run it at 200mg i think


----------



## Ginger Ben

Mr_Morocco said:


> Not too bad just come off holiday few days ago need to get myself back in the gym, starting dnp tues for a week then onto test/tren for a nice lean bulk.
> 
> How did you find the DNP? im going to just run it at 200mg i think


Fine mate, no sides at all on 200mg a day with low carbs. Upped it to 400mg and its a lot warmer especially after eating any carbs.


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Ginger Ben said:


> Fine mate, no sides at all on 200mg a day with low carbs. Upped it to 400mg and its a lot warmer especially after eating any carbs.


What was you taking alongside it? Im heading to holland & barret tommorow for some vits,elecrolytes..anything else? Did it effect your training awell?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Mr_Morocco said:


> What was you taking alongside it? Im heading to holland & barret tommorow for some vits,elecrolytes..anything else? Did it effect your training awell?


Vit c 3g ed

Vit e 800iu ed

Electrolytes one or two a day depending on how sweaty I'd been

NAC from my protein, 1500mg ed

Fish oils 3g ed

Multivit one am one pm

It affected my endurance quite a bit, small strength drop from low carbs but its more the endurance that suffers. I found I started off my sessions as.usual but after 1 or 2 lifts I was fading and strength was down on usual.

I also found that t3 doesn't really agree with me, I'm far less lethargic without it but this is person specific I reckon.


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Ginger Ben said:


> Vit c 3g ed
> 
> Vit e 800iu ed
> 
> Electrolytes one or two a day depending on how sweaty I'd been
> 
> NAC from my protein, 1500mg ed
> 
> Fish oils 3g ed
> 
> Multivit one am one pm
> 
> It affected my endurance quite a bit, small strength drop from low carbs but its more the endurance that suffers. I found I started off my sessions as.usual but after 1 or 2 lifts I was fading and strength was down on usual.
> 
> I also found that t3 doesn't really agree with me, I'm far less lethargic without it but this is person specific I reckon.


Cheers mate


----------



## Ginger Ben

Banger racing was the business! Freezing now though, first time in two weeks I've been cold lol


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Banger racing was the business! Freezing now though, first time in two weeks I've been cold lol


Banger racing is a good laugh!

Pmsl at being cold


----------



## George-Bean

ya weren't walking round with your shirt off where you?


----------



## Tassotti

Ginger Ben said:


> Dnp causes water retention so a few days after you finish it if you continue to eat low carbs and drink plenty of water it flushes all the retained water out and you drop a few more pounds and hopefully look a bit leaner.


myth


----------



## Ginger Ben

George-Bean said:


> ya weren't walking round with your shirt off where you?


I got quite in to it


----------



## Ginger Ben

Tassotti said:


> myth


You reckon? I'm certainly holding some as weight loss has hardly dropped this week and been on higher dose. Had more carbs than I should have tbh but only dropped a couple of lbs this week.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Ginger Ben said:


> Last day of dnp today. Weight is 198.6lbs
> 
> Will be interesting to see if that changes over next few days with water dropping etc. Will keep diet low carb for a few days (minus todays roast ) and then introduce carbs pwo again and gradually from there.


Doing a couple more days 

Feel bad about the carbs I've eaten this weekend. Will run 400mg for two more days on as close to zero carbs as I can get then stop, take pics and weigh in


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Doing a couple more days
> 
> Feel bad about the carbs I've eaten this weekend. Will run 400mg for two more days on as close to zero carbs as I can get then stop, take pics and weigh in


Tut tut tut. Lol!

So 2 more days and then that's it?


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Tut tut tut. Lol!
> 
> So 2 more days and then that's it?


Yep, plan then is to low carb (under 50g) for Wednesday-Sunday then start to up them gradually pre and post wo only, then take it from there.

Will take pics on Saturday to see if there's a difference from the ones I take Wednesday.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Yep, plan then is to low carb (under 50g) for Wednesday-Sunday then start to up them gradually pre and post wo only, then take it from there.
> 
> Will take pics on Saturday to see if there's a difference from the ones I take Wednesday.


Sounds like a plan mate, shall be good to see if there is a visible difference


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Sounds like a plan mate, shall be good to see if there is a visible difference


Change of plan!! Lol

Just got out the car to go to the gym and got crippling cramp in both hamstrings! Just able to walk on them now an hour later!

So won't be training today nor will I be taking any more dnp this cycle as its a combination of fvcked legs and dehydration that's caused it. Obviously didn't drink enough yesterday.

Oh well! Will weigh in and take pics tomorrow. Not ideal but it is what it is


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Change of plan!! Lol
> 
> Just got out the car to go to the gym and got crippling cramp in both hamstrings! Just able to walk on them now an hour later!
> 
> So won't be training today nor will I be taking any more dnp this cycle as its a combination of fvcked legs and dehydration that's caused it. Obviously didn't drink enough yesterday.
> 
> Oh well! Will weigh in and take pics tomorrow. Not ideal but it is what it is


Sounds sh1t Ben!

Best crack on then, lean bulk from now on then.....?


----------



## flinty90

R0BLET said:


> Sounds sh1t Ben!
> 
> Best crack on then, lean bulk from now on then.....?


maybe for a couple of days pmsl. then a hard cut for 7 hours with a few too many carbs and maybe a couple of creme eggs pre workout for the sugar boost lol... x


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Sounds sh1t Ben!
> 
> Best crack on then, lean bulk from now on then.....?


Yeah it was a bit! Yes that's the plan mate


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> maybe for a couple of days pmsl. then a hard cut for 7 hours with a few too many carbs and maybe a couple of creme eggs pre workout for the sugar boost lol... x


Alright ya smug cnut, just because you've got a plan


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Alright ya smug cnut, just because you've got a plan


Lol. It was a funny post though mate


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Alright ya smug cnut, just because you've got a plan


handbags benathy... dont you dare fcukin start down that road x


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> handbags benathy... dont you dare fcukin start down that road x


I'm not mate, it was a joke as I'm sure you know. Hence the wink.


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Lol. It was a funny post though mate


Bloody accurate too!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Anyway I need to think about a lean mass gaining diet plan now that I can stick to and isn't too technical as frankly I can't be ar5ed with all the minutae.

Will throw some thoughts up once I've had a think.


----------



## TELBOR

Just started a thread on Pure Gym..... the company taking over my old one.

Looks [email protected] lol. Only goes up to 36kg on dbs!


----------



## flinty90

R0BLET said:


> Just started a thread on Pure Gym..... the company taking over my old one.
> 
> Looks [email protected] lol. Only goes up to 36kg on dbs!


thata you sorted for next 10 years then bro lol...


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> thata you sorted for next 10 years then bro lol...


You sir...... are a c.unt 

Looks proper poo mate, but I want to train early and all through other places are 9am + lol.

Just called their helpline..... could not advise of the opening date in November!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Just started a thread on Pure Gym..... the company taking over my old one.
> 
> Looks [email protected] lol. Only goes up to 36kg on dbs!


They are a bit [email protected] to be honest. Went to one in London a couple of times when my main gym was shut. Enough there for an emergency session but they are far from a 'serious' gym


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> They are a bit [email protected] to be honest. Went to one in London a couple of times when my main gym was shut. Enough there for an emergency session but they are far from a 'serious' gym


Well, I best get looking hadn't I!


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Well, I best get looking hadn't I!


I would mate


----------



## Ginger Ben

Really pi55ed off with missing the gym today, going tomorrow even if i have to drag myself there!

Have to admit to being a bit pi55ed off with the whole gym, diet, lifestyle thing too. Might just be down to feeling small and flat at the moment, hopefully will pass in a few days.


----------



## flinty90

ben i know we take the pee bro but im genuinely concerned about you and this changing your mind thing its speaks out loud that your getting fed up bro and i do hate to see that in anyone. even if you dont take my advice bro i beg you to get a plan together with your goals in mind and stick to it for a minimum of 8 weeks no changing your mind etc and prove it out one way or another x


----------



## biglbs

It happens to us all,winners let it pass,the poison you have been on will not have helped,i do not like the sh1t for many reasons,that is one!

If you need to gather your troops up,take a break,enjoy life and plan another attack,you aint a quitter but we all need a break.

Enjoy your life,do not become obsessed,remember you train as a part of life,it is not everything,unless you are intending to stand on stage,then it has to be.

Your results have been superb,just chill a bit for a moment.


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> It happens to us all,winners let it pass,the poison you have been on will not have helped,i do not like the sh1t for many reasons,that is one!
> 
> If you need to gather your troops up,take a break,enjoy life and plan another attack,you aint a quitter but we all need a break.
> 
> Enjoy your life,do not become obsessed,remember you train as a part of life,it is not everything,unless you are intending to stand on stage,then it has to be.
> 
> Your results have been superb,just chill a bit for a moment.


great advice bro...


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Ginger Ben said:


> Really pi55ed off with missing the gym today, going tomorrow even if i have to drag myself there!
> 
> Have to admit to being a bit pi55ed off with the whole gym, diet, lifestyle thing too. Might just be down to feeling small and flat at the moment, hopefully will pass in a few days.


This is why i dont think id take DNP whilst not on some kind of cycle, it can easily hit your morale when you see yourself flat but im sure it'll pass it takes 1-2 weeks to fill back out dont it? Im also going to start a lean bulk mate so ill throw my ideas down for diet and maybe you could add to it and sort of work together on it? Chin up you ginger cnut


----------



## Fatstuff

Anyone think that new guy in the other thread is actually natty? Lol


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> great advice bro...


X2


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> ben i know we take the pee bro but im genuinely concerned about you and this changing your mind thing its speaks out loud that your getting fed up bro and i do hate to see that in anyone. even if you dont take my advice bro i beg you to get a plan together with your goals in mind and stick to it for a minimum of 8 weeks no changing your mind etc and prove it out one way or another x


I think the issue is I'm rubbish at sticking to plans that are too structured. It doesn't suit my lifestyle and that means i end up failing quickly so change my plans to try and find something i can stick to. I then get annoyed with myself etc etc


----------



## Ginger Ben

biglbs said:


> It happens to us all,winners let it pass,the poison you have been on will not have helped,i do not like the sh1t for many reasons,that is one!
> 
> If you need to gather your troops up,take a break,enjoy life and plan another attack,you aint a quitter but we all need a break.
> 
> Enjoy your life,do not become obsessed,remember you train as a part of life,it is not everything,unless you are intending to stand on stage,then it has to be.
> 
> Your results have been superb,just chill a bit for a moment.


Thanks mate, totally agree


----------



## Ginger Ben

Mr_Morocco said:


> This is why i dont think id take DNP whilst not on some kind of cycle, it can easily hit your morale when you see yourself flat but im sure it'll pass it takes 1-2 weeks to fill back out dont it? Im also going to start a lean bulk mate so ill throw my ideas down for diet and maybe you could add to it and sort of work together on it? Chin up you ginger cnut


Cheers mate, appreciate it


----------



## TELBOR

Fatstuff said:


> Anyone think that new guy in the other thread is actually natty? Lol


Why can't he be natty, this game is all diet mate!

1 hour in the gym 5 times a week, growing time for 23 hours a day fueled by food.......

Even if he is on juice he looks fcuking brilliant.

Well done him I say


----------



## biglbs

Ginger Ben said:


> I think the issue is I'm rubbish at sticking to plans that are too structured. It doesn't suit my lifestyle and that means i end up failing quickly so change my plans to try and find something i can stick to. I then get annoyed with myself etc etc


Easy to do though,be cool and the gang.


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> I think the issue is I'm rubbish at sticking to plans that are too structured. It doesn't suit my lifestyle and that means i end up failing quickly so change my plans to try and find something i can stick to. I then get annoyed with myself etc etc


well if thats the case mate and i font want to sound like a cnut or smug. but if your not willing to stick to a structured plan you have 2 choices. accept poorer results. or change the plan to fit your lifestyle and be happy with your progress. this sh1t is gard man. i know i have failed at stickinv to a plan most of mg life. but i have set myself that as a goal. to stick to it regardless of results . if i do that then i hit my goal even if i looked like crap at the end of it. luckily i dont think i will. but its hard work and if you want top results it takes top effort and sacrafice. if you cant do that fair enough but you also cant get frustrated that its not working..

mate take the keywords all succesful people in this game have used.

diet

patience

consistency.

those 3 things alone will get you results. its not meant to be easy or noone would ever need to sacrafice a little for top results.. it sounds harsh what im saying bro but its true.

either suck it up a little and achieve

or be spiradic but expect little to no good results..

it really is that simple bro.. but its also a decision you have to make...


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> well if thats the case mate and i font want to sound like a cnut or smug. but if your not willing to stick to a structured plan you have 2 choices. accept poorer results. or change the plan to fit your lifestyle and be happy with your progress. this sh1t is gard man. i know i have failed at stickinv to a plan most of mg life. but i have set myself that as a goal. to stick to it regardless of results . if i do that then i hit my goal even if i looked like crap at the end of it. luckily i dont think i will. but its hard work and if you want top results it takes top effort and sacrafice. if you cant do that fair enough but you also cant get frustrated that its not working..
> 
> mate take the keywords all succesful people in this game have used.
> 
> diet
> 
> patience
> 
> consistency.
> 
> those 3 things alone will get you results. its not meant to be easy or noone would ever need to sacrafice a little for top results.. it sounds harsh what im saying bro but its true.
> 
> either suck it up a little and achieve
> 
> or be spiradic but expect little to no good results..
> 
> it really is that simple bro.. but its also a decision you have to make...


Makes a lot of sense mate It's just trying to find that balance I find hard, hence chopping and changing.

I have no real excuse other than getting bored of things too easily. I don't work away from home, hell I work from home! So really I couldn't be in a better position to be consistent and in control of my diet. That's why I get pi55ed off as I still don't do it.

I think I nees to adjust my sights as whilst I'd love a top physique I know its never going to happen so I have to be happy with the level of results I get from the level of effort I put in.

Don't get me wrong even when I'm not great I still eat cleaner than most people in the general population and i train hard. However that extra 20% or whatever it is that makes the difference betwen good and great is not something I can commit too.

I'm pleased I bought this up and thanks for your input I do actually feel better about things for having a vent


----------



## Fatstuff

R0BLET said:


> Why can't he be natty, this game is all diet mate!
> 
> 1 hour in the gym 5 times a week, growing time for 23 hours a day fueled by food.......
> 
> Even if he is on juice he looks fcuking brilliant.
> 
> Well done him I say


He does look brilliant lol, I'm not slating him whatsoever - amazing gains but in 3.5 years? Natty? Second place in untested fed against ppl who can take gear lol.

This is why I haven't commented in there tbh.

Ben, your feelings are temporary and will pass m8, I can't top what the others have said - good advice - just get ur head out ur ass and back into the game son!! your better than that, leave the whinging to me lol


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> well if thats the case mate and i font want to sound like a cnut or smug. but if your not willing to stick to a structured plan you have 2 choices. accept poorer results. or change the plan to fit your lifestyle and be happy with your progress. this sh1t is gard man. i know i have failed at stickinv to a plan most of mg life. but i have set myself that as a goal. to stick to it regardless of results . if i do that then i hit my goal even if i looked like crap at the end of it. luckily i dont think i will. but its hard work and if you want top results it takes top effort and sacrafice. if you cant do that fair enough but you also cant get frustrated that its not working..
> 
> mate take the keywords all succesful people in this game have used.
> 
> diet
> 
> patience
> 
> consistency.
> 
> those 3 things alone will get you results. its not meant to be easy or noone would ever need to sacrafice a little for top results.. it sounds harsh what im saying bro but its true.
> 
> either suck it up a little and achieve
> 
> or be spiradic but expect little to no good results..
> 
> it really is that simple bro.. but its also a decision you have to make...


Exactly,but don't forget the RESISTANCE TRAINING:whistling:


----------



## biglbs

Ginger Ben said:


> Makes a lot of sense mate It's just trying to find that balance I find hard, hence chopping and changing.
> 
> I have no real excuse other than getting bored of things too easily. I don't work away from home, hell I work from home! So really I couldn't be in a better position to be consistent and in control of my diet. That's why I get pi55ed off as I still don't do it.
> 
> I think I nees to adjust my sights as whilst I'd love a top physique I know its never going to happen so I have to be happy with the level of results I get from the level of effort I put in.
> 
> Don't get me wrong even when I'm not great I still eat cleaner than most people in the general population and i train hard. However that extra 20% or whatever it is that makes the difference betwen good and great is not something I can commit too.
> 
> I'm pleased I bought this up and thanks for your input I do actually feel better about things for having a vent


Imo you are one of the top guys for effort and advice taking,your results, i have noticed,even since i joined have been incredibly good.

Just do not expect so much if you do not want to live the dream 24/7 every day,day in.day out,forsaking much else.You can be become very good without that commitment,ask yourself what you realy want out of life and training,all things considered.


----------



## Ginger Ben

biglbs said:


> Imo you are one of the top guys for effort and advice taking,your results, i have noticed,even since i joined have been incredibly good.
> 
> Just do not expect so much if you do not want to live the dream 24/7 every day,day in.day out,forsaking much else.You can be become very good without that commitment,ask yourself what you realy want out of life and training,all things considered.


Thanks Tom that means a lot and the last part is what i just need to work out and then get on with it.


----------



## George-Bean

I know it makes a lot of guys snarl (Flinty cough), but two or three times a month I go to the gym with the full intention of not doing my routine, not following a plan, I try to go at a busy time so I can chat with the lads I know (unless they are looking too intense). I use machines I never normally use, try new methods with free weights, after Ill sit around in the shake bar and chill out, maybe use the sunbed. Change can be good.


----------



## flinty90

George-Bean said:


> I know it makes a lot of guys snarl (Flinty cough), but two or three times a month I go to the gym with the full intention of not doing my routine, not following a plan, I try to go at a busy time so I can chat with the lads I know (unless they are looking too intense). I use machines I never normally use, try new methods with free weights, after Ill sit around in the shake bar and chill out, maybe use the sunbed. Change can be good.


i agree mate training can change no problem bro i wouldnt snarl at that. as long as the effort is getting put in its fine. diet on the other hand like i said you get out what you put in. you cheat a few more times than you should then it does upset the results.. people think a cheat meal will only knock you off the horse for a littlecwhile when in fact it probanly puts you back 2 /3 days each time. if your ok with that crack on i applaud it. if you want the best results you dont do it. simple c


----------



## George-Bean

Ive been very pleased with my results since you put me right on my diet, I really did think cheat days meant feasting lol, oh to be so innocent again! I can see myself changing shape slow but sure, holding a nice steady round about twelve n half stone. You well worth listening too mate.


----------



## biglbs

I think a lot depends on who you are,how you react to routine and why,as @flinty says- diet is the one that needs more dedication and needs to be learnt as second nature,i used to take my food out on the road in little boxes,with a 12v fridge in the boot of my car.That is what helped me to succeed at my goals in years gone by.As my goals have changed so has the approach.However in the gym i have never used rotine,i hate it.I always use' feel.'


----------



## Ginger Ben

Starting as i mean to go on - 250g sirloin, 2 fried eggs, cabbage, broccoli and peas for dinner


----------



## George-Bean

You taking plenty of before n after pics?


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> Starting as i mean to go on - 250g sirloin, 2 fried eggs, cabbage, broccoli and peas for dinner


Exorcised your demons already benjy. Obviously had a quick cup of 'man the fcuk up!'

Been there loads of times Ben and feel like just walking away from it all. I think it's harder for those in relationships to keep at it but hey, I can only lament what the boys have already said. Chin up mate


----------



## luther1

Btw,what are you weighing now you skinny Cnut,14st 3lb is ringing a bell?


----------



## Ginger Ben

George-Bean said:


> You taking plenty of before n after pics?


I don't take many tbh. I've got one from just before this mini cut and dnp run, will take one tomorrow and then one on Saturday and post them all up as a before and after dnp type thing.


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> Btw,what are you weighing now you skinny Cnut,14st 3lb is ringing a bell?


I was 14 stone 1 or 198.6 lbs this morning! Lightest I've been in ages, literally years! I've dropped over two stone since my wedding in April but strength is more or less still there (obviously not the same as when on tren and oxys!!).

Made me realise what a bloater I was then, puffed up with water and carrying a lot more fat. I'm happy at this weight now as a base to start a lean build. I reckon I'll fill out a few lbs this week as I introduce more carbs then ill see what I'm left with.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Back and bis are getting it tomorrow. I smell giant drop sets!


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> I was 14 stone 1 or 198.6 lbs this morning! Lightest I've been in ages, literally years! I've dropped over two stone since my wedding in April but strength is more or less still there (obviously not the same as when on tren and oxys!!).
> 
> Made me realise what a bloater I was then, puffed up with water and carrying a lot more fat. I'm happy at this weight now as a base to start a lean build. I reckon I'll fill out a few lbs this week as I introduce more carbs then ill see what I'm left with.


The only thing that keeps me going is never wanting to be a puny 14st 1lb again :whistling:


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> The only thing that keeps me going is never wanting to be a puny 14st 1lb again :whistling:


Lol had to strip it back before rebuilding the beast!


----------



## biglbs

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol had to strip it back before rebuilding the beast!


Nice to see you in fine fettle again mate


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning all, feeling loads better today, thanks again for all your support, a55 kicking and pm's 

I've been thinking about a bit of a diet plan that is ultra simple so even I can stick to it 

300g protein gym and rest days

200g carbs on gym days

Under 100g carbs on rest days

75g fats gym and 100g rest days

So that would be 2675cals on gym days and 2500cals on rest days

Food will be clean but I haven't got meal plans in mind I'll just eat usual good foods and add it up as i go.

I will have one or two cheat meals a week (will try to minimise it as best I can) but will still try to keep them within these macros.

I know it seems low but I just want to build things up slowly so will see how this goes for a couple of weeks and then reasses based on what mirror and scales are telling me.

Training is the same, body part splits. Cardio will be riding when I can and maybe something boring and gym related if need be, I'll do hiit if I use the gym to keep it quick!


----------



## Ginger Ben

biglbs said:


> Nice to see you in fine fettle again mate


Thanks mate, time of the month or something!


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Morning all, feeling loads better today, thanks again for all your support, a55 kicking and pm's
> 
> I've been thinking about a bit of a diet plan that is ultra simple so even I can stick to it
> 
> 300g protein gym and rest days
> 
> 200g carbs on gym days
> 
> Under 100g carbs on rest days
> 
> 75g fats gym and 100g rest days
> 
> So that would be 2675cals on gym days and 2500cals on rest days
> 
> Food will be clean but I haven't got meal plans in mind I'll just eat usual good foods and add it up as i go.
> 
> I will have one or two cheat meals a week (will try to minimise it as best I can) but will still try to keep them within these macros.
> 
> I know it seems low but I just want to build things up slowly so will see how this goes for a couple of weeks and then reasses based on what mirror and scales are telling me.
> 
> Training is the same, body part splits. Cardio will be riding when I can and maybe something boring and gym related if need be, I'll do hiit if I use the gym to keep it quick!


macros look a good start bro. you will deffo lean bulk if you keep them clean enough. interested to see your food choices mate. and dont forget this is now for a minimum of 8 weeks regardless lol.. no fcukin changing your mind them macros are it 8 weeks line in sand from now. starting pics required (w4nk bank getting thin) lol.. good luck x


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Ben am i right that its 0 carbs when your on DNP otherwise you sweat like jimmy saville in wacky warehouse?


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> macros look a good start bro. you will deffo lean bulk if you keep them clean enough. interested to see your food choices mate. and dont forget this is now for a minimum of 8 weeks regardless lol.. no fcukin changing your mind them macros are it 8 weeks line in sand from now. starting pics required (w4nk bank getting thin) lol.. good luck x


Yep that's the plan mate no deviating from those macros for 8 weeks. Will be taking a pic today (post gym lol) so will stick it up with my pre dnp one 

This leads me nicely up to Xmas too where as we all know diets are hard to stick to for a few days. Plan then is start my cycle in Jan 

Thanks mate


----------



## Ginger Ben

Mr_Morocco said:


> Ben am i right that its 0 carbs when your on DNP otherwise you sweat like jimmy saville in wacky warehouse?


If you can function on zero carbs then the heat won't get you as bad but i would aim for under 50g a day to keep it achievable. Also some people say you need some carbs to help it work.

Id suggest carbs come from veg mainly, anything like fruit or sugar will have you sweating. You'll be warm anyway but it does get worse with carbs.

Start low at 200 or 250mg a day depending on what dnp you have then after about 4-5 days you'll know if you want to up it or not based on sides. For me 200mg had no sides at all but on 400mg it was a lot warmer.

Drink a lot of water! Minimum 4l a day, probably more like 5. Get some electrolytes too something like.those ones boots sell for rehydrating if you've had the sh1ts. Take one or two a day even if you don't think you need them. Better safe than sorry.

Anything else feel free to ask, I'm no expert but can let you know what I did and it seemed to work well enough.


----------



## George-Bean

I reckon you should start with three pics, front, back and side on mate.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Back and bis today

Chins

[email protected]+20kg

[email protected]+25kg

[email protected]+25kg

[email protected]+25kg drop to [email protected]+10 drop to [email protected]

DB rows

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Lat pull down

[email protected] to [email protected] to [email protected] no rest

[email protected]

[email protected] drop to [email protected] drop to [email protected]

Rear cable flys

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Lying cable curls

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] drop to [email protected] drop to [email protected]

Floor wipers

10 side to side

8 side to side

7 side to side

12 raises

10 raises

10 raises

10 raises

Felt good, strength was ok, should come.back a bit now then increase again next few weeks.

Diet wise I'm not going to jump straight in to 200g carbs today as I want to increase them gradually so will aim for around 100g or so today.


----------



## George-Bean

Nice workout mate, I particularly like lying cable curls, they really hit the spot.


----------



## Ginger Ben

George-Bean said:


> Nice workout mate, I particularly like lying cable curls, they really hit the spot.


yes they are really good imo, keeps form strict naturally too which i also like, no swinging!

I tried dragon flags today, couldn't do one!! lol.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Right here we go then. First pair are 4 weeks ago pre mini cut and dnp, I'm 15 stone 6 in them. Second ones are from this morning so post dnp and flat but weighing 14 stone 1.


----------



## George-Bean

Those are some arms you got there mukka!


----------



## Ginger Ben

George-Bean said:


> Those are some arms you got there mukka!


Lol, thanks George


----------



## Ginger Ben

Lunch


----------



## George-Bean

What is it?


----------



## Ginger Ben

George-Bean said:


> What is it?


Chicken, passata, cavolo Nero cabbage, onion, garlic, herbs, yellow pepper and a bit of courgette.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Right here we go then. First pair are 4 weeks ago pre mini cut and dnp, I'm 15 stone 6 in them. Second ones are from this morning so post dnp and flat but weighing 14 stone 1.
> 
> View attachment 98375
> View attachment 98376
> 
> 
> View attachment 98377
> View attachment 98378


Looking good mate, loving the face lift..... then we can see your mug on the photo in the background lol.



Ginger Ben said:


> Lunch


Looks steamy and nice


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Looking good mate, loving the face lift..... then we can see your mug on the photo in the background lol.


Lol yeah i noticed that after I posted it!


----------



## flinty90

great base to start on there ben. like i said you have a lot of potential bro x


----------



## biglbs

Well done mate,posting pics is not easy is it,but you realy are off to a good start.


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> great base to start on there ben. like i said you have a lot of potential bro x


C.unts got a good set of guns hasn't he!


----------



## luther1

R0BLET said:


> C.unts got a good set of guns hasn't he!


No,I just think the rest of him is underdeveloped


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> No,I just think the rest of him is underdeveloped


Tell you what..... his hair hasn't grown much in 4 weeks lol


----------



## luther1

R0BLET said:


> Tell you what..... his hair hasn't grown much in 4 weeks lol


Nice xs pants though


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> Nice xs pants though


They're mine


----------



## luther1

R0BLET said:


> They're mine


Oh,baby Gap then!


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> Oh,baby Gap then!


More like new born, upto 6lb


----------



## flinty90

R0BLET said:


> More like new born, upto 6lb


same weight as your 1rm chest press bro lol x


----------



## Ginger Ben

Pmsl thanks lads, obviously a lot to do but without wanting to big myself up at all i can see a good base there and that's given me a boost.


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> same weight as your 1rm chest press bro lol x


I wish


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> Right here we go then. First pair are 4 weeks ago pre mini cut and dnp, I'm 15 stone 6 in them. Second ones are from this morning so post dnp and flat but weighing 14 stone 1.
> 
> View attachment 98375
> View attachment 98376
> 
> 
> View attachment 98377
> View attachment 98378


lookin good mate, seriously.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Cheers stan, how's things your side mate?


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> Cheers stan, how's things your side mate?


Going well, slipped today - had 100 cals left and mrs put apple pie and custard in front of me :lol: - be rude not to ....


----------



## Milky

Ben,

TRAIN YOUR FU*KING LEGS !

:lol:


----------



## Fatstuff

not drunk for 2.5 weeks as well though


----------



## Ginger Ben

Milky said:


> Ben,
> 
> TRAIN YOUR FU*KING LEGS !
> 
> :lol:


Lol cheeky mofo I do mate religiously and hard but they are stubborn cnuts.


----------



## Milky

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol cheeky mofo I do mate religiously and hard but they are stubborn cnuts.


I know your pain, well tan the fu*kers then you chicken legged tosspot :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> Going well, slipped today - had 100 cals left and mrs put apple pie and custard in front of me :lol: - be rude not to ....


Ah well not the end ofthe world if its the only slip in a week.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Milky said:


> I know your pain, well tan the fu*kers then you chicken legged tosspot :lol:


Pmsl!

Have been thinking about mt2


----------



## George-Bean

I feel your pain, I am pretty darned white, I glow in the dark.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Diet today

2115 cals

100c

78f

254p

Not too shabby


----------



## George-Bean

Get Tesco and grab some cheap salmon fillets, got a huge one tonight for a tenner.


----------



## Ginger Ben

George-Bean said:


> Get Tesco and grab some cheap salmon fillets, got a huge one tonight for a tenner.


So did I!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning fvcknuts,

Early chest and tris session done. Dbs need some work as not done them in a long time, amazing how wobbly I was! Lol

Inc DB press

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] drop set to [email protected]

Dips

[email protected]+20

[email protected]+25

[email protected]+25

[email protected]+20

Inc bb press giant set

[email protected] to [email protected] to [email protected] to [email protected] no rest and was shot by the end

Pec Dec

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] drop set to [email protected]

Nice slow reps

Superset v bar push downs

[email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

Superset overhead rope extn

[email protected], [email protected], [email protected]


----------



## TELBOR

Nice morning session bro !


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Nice morning session bro !


Thanks bud, any joy with a gym yet?


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Thanks bud, any joy with a gym yet?


No 

I was going to mention it lol

Only DW and council gyms nearby that open early - but it's over 3 times the cost!


----------



## George-Bean

R0BLET said:


> No
> 
> I was going to mention it lol
> 
> Only DW and council gyms nearby that open early - but it's over 3 times the cost!


cant make one at home Roblet?

Nice session for breakfast there Benny!


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> No
> 
> I was going to mention it lol
> 
> Only DW and council gyms nearby that open early - but it's over 3 times the cost!


That's a ballbag. What's DW?


----------



## Ginger Ben

George-Bean said:


> cant make one at home Roblet?
> 
> Nice session for breakfast there Benny!


Thanks mate It's operation get the db's going properly again now


----------



## TELBOR

George-Bean said:


> cant make one at home Roblet?
> 
> Nice session for breakfast there Benny!


It has crossed my mind mate, we'll see.

@gingerben it's what used to be JJB gyms.


----------



## George-Bean

I'm loopy about home gyms, totally love mine, its cheap too, its space that you need, got any of that?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breakfast was three large poached eggs and three slices (75g) of grilled black pudding. Bit of a pwo treat but actually black pudding if grilled is pretty good for you.


----------



## George-Bean

lol, black pudding is so NOT good for you, you think those white lumps are balls of super charged iron lol lololol


----------



## Ginger Ben

George-Bean said:


> lol, black pudding is so NOT good for you, you think those white lumps are balls of super charged iron lol lololol


Lol I buy quality stuff, read it and weep


----------



## TELBOR

Boom!

Got a new job 

I'll resume with my life again now lol


----------



## paul81

R0BLET said:


> Boom!
> 
> Got a new job
> 
> I'll resume with my life again now lol


where, what doing? im on the look out, lol!!

also, did i read that you were thinking about going to that pure gym in town? heard ****e things about it, from people who go to other pure gyms around the country, just check out their facebook page, not good reading. only decent thing about the place is the price.

may as well get yourself to world physique :wink:


----------



## TELBOR

paul81 said:


> where, what doing? im on the look out, lol!!
> 
> also, did i read that you were thinking about going to that pure gym in town? heard ****e things about it, from people who go to other pure gyms around the country, just check out their facebook page, not good reading. only decent thing about the place is the price.
> 
> may as well get yourself to world physique :wink:


Yo!

Text me, lost your number lol.

I wanted to ask about your place 

Yeah pure sounds [email protected], but it's cheap and open 24/7.


----------



## paul81

ahh the old 'lost your number' line....

..... more like 'screw that fecker, he aint text in months, time to kick his ass to the kerb!!!! 

btw.... just checked my phone.... seems i've lost your number :lol: :lol:


----------



## luther1

R0BLET said:


> Boom!
> 
> Got a new job
> 
> I'll resume with my life again now lol


They'll never be a shortage of people who are needed to griddle the burgers bro.

Good on you rob. Does that mean you won't be able to slaughter company time so you'll only be on here once a week?


----------



## paul81

i've just looked on my old phone rob, and sent a message to the number i had on there (hopefully the right Rob, lol!) ends in 060


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> They'll never be a shortage of people who are needed to griddle the burgers bro.
> 
> Good on you rob. Does that mean you won't be able to slaughter company time so you'll only be on here once a week?


Lol.

Tbh mate I would do anything to stay working!

It's still a field based job, so on my own all day lol


----------



## biglbs

R0BLET said:


> Lol.
> 
> Tbh mate I would do anything to stay working!
> 
> It's still a field based job, so on my own all day lol


What like a celery cutter? :whistling:


----------



## biglbs

George-Bean said:


> I'm loopy about home gyms, totally love mine, its cheap too, its space that you need, got any of that?


Can have some awful members though.


----------



## biglbs

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol I buy quality stuff, read it and weep


Just 10 grams of fat,mmmm:lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

biglbs said:


> Just 10 grams of fat,mmmm:lol:


Perfectly fine on high fat low carb


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Boom!
> 
> Got a new job
> 
> I'll resume with my life again now lol


Congratulations mate, very pleased for you.

Make sure I get free supersize fries when I come in


----------



## Mr_Morocco

afternoon peeps, about to leave for asda throw some ideas about some low carb foods etc because i started dnp today need to stock up on food


----------



## biglbs

Ginger Ben said:


> Perfectly fine on high fat low carb


Sorry mate i lose track of what your doing it changes so much:whistling:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Mr_Morocco said:


> afternoon peeps, about to leave for asda throw some ideas about some low carb foods etc because i started dnp today need to stock up on food


Quark!


----------



## Ginger Ben

biglbs said:


> Sorry mate i lose track of what your doing it changes so much:whistling:


That's ok I get the same problem trying to teach my nan how to use her tv

:whistling: :lol:


----------



## biglbs

Ginger Ben said:


> That's ok I get the same problem trying to teach my nan how to use her tv
> 
> :whistling: :lol:


Your mum has a Tranny?


----------



## Mr_Morocco

lol yes mate defo geting quark, not sure what else though, mainly going to be eating chicken/tuna/eggs along with my shakes whilst im on dnp


----------



## TELBOR

biglbs said:


> What like a celery cutter? :whistling:


Lol. I wish 



Ginger Ben said:


> Congratulations mate, very pleased for you.
> 
> Make sure I get free supersize fries when I come in


No worries, disabled gingers always get freebies 

Thanks Ben x


----------



## Ginger Ben

Mr_Morocco said:


> lol yes mate defo geting quark, not sure what else though, mainly going to be eating chicken/tuna/eggs along with my shakes whilst im on dnp


Beef mince. Make your own burgers


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> Congratulations mate, very pleased for you.
> 
> Make sure I get free supersize fries when I come in


Theres a surprise,changed your diet already


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> Theres a surprise,changed your diet already


lol the cnut changed his macros on first day and dropped 100 grams of carbs out lol..


----------



## luther1

[QUOTe



flinty90 said:


> lol the cnut changed his macros on first day and dropped 100 grams of carbs out lol..


He is a chap isnt he. Just read a post by magic torch in one of the girls journals and he said that the hardware thing in bbing is sticking to a diet. Once youve overcome the monotony of it,it becomes easy and the gains will come.


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> Theres a surprise,changed your diet already


Cnut



flinty90 said:


> lol the cnut changed his macros on first day and dropped 100 grams of carbs out lol..


Cnut



luther1 said:


> [QUOTe
> 
> He is a chap isnt he. Just read a post by magic torch in one of the girls journals and he said that the hardware thing in bbing is sticking to a diet. Once youve overcome the monotony of it,it becomes easy and the gains will come.


Double cnut

Pmsl :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Lunch

255g cooked weight grilled chicken with 5 spice powder, lime juice and a splash of light reduced sodium soy sauce.

20g mixed crushed nuts

Salad - speaks for itself


----------



## flinty90

looks lush..


----------



## luther1

Havent you got any tables in your house to eat off ?


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> Havent you got any tables in your house to eat off ?


Yes but our dining table is now our office so its a bit tricky lol


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> Yes but our dining table is now our office so its a bit tricky lol


I was wondering if it was no table,or all your table cloths were denim


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Yes but our dining table is now our office so its a bit tricky lol


I think there's still space ......


----------



## TELBOR

Morning sweet cheeks!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning all, drizzle and a bit nippy today.

Rest day today. Got 20 small bananas for £1 from the market yesterday so having a couple of those for breakfast with a two scoop shake.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Morning all, drizzle and a bit nippy today.
> 
> Rest day today. Got 20 small bananas for £1 from the market yesterday so having a couple of those for breakfast with a two scoop shake.


Bargain!!


----------



## biglbs

Ginger Ben said:


> Lunch
> 
> 255g cooked weight grilled chicken with 5 spice powder, lime juice and a splash of light reduced sodium soy sauce.
> 
> 20g mixed crushed nuts
> 
> Salad - speaks for itself


Missed this,how can you get food to talk for itself?

mine is always dead,right next chicken will be alive.


----------



## Fatstuff

morning benjy, how do on this fine morning?


----------



## TELBOR

Ben...... you got a finger stuck up ya bum again?! 

Bit quiet today mate, hope all is well.


----------



## Fatstuff

well if ben wont update his journal i will  - measured my belly today, another 2cm down. Long way to go but still happy and not changing plans any time soon!!


----------



## TELBOR

Fatstuff said:


> well if ben wont update his journal i will  - measured my belly today, another 2cm down. Long way to go but still happy and not changing plans any time soon!!


Good work Stan :thumb:

All about the consistency.

I trained with Paul81 today, twas a good one.

Some good bits of kit and we had a good catch up


----------



## Fatstuff

R0BLET said:


> Good work Stan :thumb:
> 
> All about the consistency.
> 
> I trained with Paul81 today, twas a good one.
> 
> Some good bits of kit and we had a good catch up


hes still alive then lol


----------



## paul81

Fatstuff said:


> hes still alive then lol


i still get myself about


----------



## George-Bean

Where is he?


----------



## TELBOR

Bet he's been arrested for being Ginger!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning all. Sorry for ignoring you yesterday but was out all day and decided to have a day off here as well as my day off the gym.

All's well though, shoulders and traps and a bike ride on the agenda today 

Really feeling small now, feeling lean which is great but its hard getting used to the drop in size. Don't worry though I'm not changing my plans! 

Lean bulk is still the plan and I'm sticking with it.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Morning all. Sorry for ignoring you yesterday but was out all day and decided to have a day off here as well as my day off the gym.
> 
> All's well though, shoulders and traps and a bike ride on the agenda today
> 
> Really feeling small now, feeling lean which is great but its hard getting used to the drop in size. Don't worry though I'm not changing my plans!
> 
> Lean bulk is still the plan and I'm sticking with it.


Welcome to my world lol

Keep at it bro and enjoy today's session


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Welcome to my world lol
> 
> Keep at it bro and enjoy today's session


Lol! Thanks mate, will report back later


----------



## Fatstuff

felling small lol, anyone would think u have just done a competition prep or something


----------



## luther1

Do luthers lean bulk,take loads of test,eod jabs of tren and after a month put on fcuk all haha


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> felling small lol, anyone would think u have just done a competition prep or something


I've dropped 2 stone since April, takes some getting used to! Lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> Do luthers lean bulk,take loads of test,eod jabs of tren and after a month put on fcuk all haha


Serious? You must be recomping nicely though?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Shoulders and traps

OHP

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Superset facepulls

[email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

With

Superset db lat raises with drop set

[email protected] drop [email protected]

[email protected] drop [email protected]

[email protected] drop [email protected]

[email protected] drop [email protected]

Superset db front raises

[email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

With

Superset rear delt db flys

[email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

Oly bar shrugs

[email protected]

[email protected]40

[email protected]60 drop to [email protected] drop to [email protected]

Seated plate loaded shoulder press

[email protected]

[email protected]

Just wanted to losen them off with some high reps

Floor wipers for abs

15, 12, 13, 13


----------



## George-Bean

Wasnt you gonna rest today?


----------



## Ginger Ben

George-Bean said:


> Wasnt you gonna rest today?


That was yesterday. Will be taking tomorrow off too as should be doing legs but got a possible 28 mile ride planned for Sunday so legs need to be fresh for that.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Not eaten a lot today so dinner is two grilled chicken breasts with loads of ginger, garlic and chili on with a side of Chinese spiced quinoa


----------



## George-Bean

Touch of cannibalism eh


----------



## Ginger Ben

George-Bean said:


> Touch of cannibalism eh


Lol, I got half a carrier bag full of ginger for a quid yesterday so I'm putting it in everything! Lucky It's good for you


----------



## George-Bean

yeah, I love it too, put a pile in the curry today.

Love the taste and the smell.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Mmmm dinner was good. 330g (cooked weight) chicken marinated in unholy amounts of garlic, ginger, scotch bonnet chilli, soy sauce and a bit of sesame oil 

With quinoa and a pile of mixed veg. Proper job and still got 500 cals to play with. I smell quark, protein and a blob of PB


----------



## Ginger Ben

Nailed food today, just under my target cals but no drama


----------



## George-Bean

Quinoa? Whats that all about?


----------



## Ginger Ben

George-Bean said:


> Quinoa? Whats that all about?


Superfood, its a grain basically that you boil like rice but its sort of round. It's the only grain with the full spectrum of animosity needed to repair muscle and is basically very good for you. Much more nutritional value than rice for example.

Little tricky to cook right (I always make.it.too wet) but its nice cooked in stock.and then you can do what.you want to it rather like couscous


----------



## TELBOR

I always over cook rice pmsl.

Cous cous I looove


----------



## tyramhall

R0BLET said:


> I always over cook rice pmsl.
> 
> Cous cous I looove


You still struggling with the 2 minute setting on your microwave lol!


----------



## TELBOR

tyramhall said:


> You still struggling with the 2 minute setting on your microwave lol!


Tit! Lol.

Fresh 

I'll use some microwave stuff from time to time but prefer the good old pan


----------



## tyramhall

R0BLET said:


> Tit! Lol.
> 
> Fresh
> 
> I'll use some microwave stuff from time to time but prefer the good old pan


Lmao. To be fair i love uncle bens egg fried rice but you cant beat freshly boiled rice!


----------



## TELBOR

tyramhall said:


> Lmao. To be fair i love uncle bens egg fried rice but you cant beat freshly boiled rice!


More money than sense pmsl


----------



## tyramhall

R0BLET said:


> More money than sense pmsl


Ive just saved a fortune recently on another purchase so can afford a few luxuries lol!


----------



## TELBOR

tyramhall said:


> Ive just saved a fortune recently on another purchase so can afford a few luxuries lol!


Haha.


----------



## tyramhall

R0BLET said:


> Haha.


Dont forget, when your up my neck of the woods give us a shout. Ill sort you a guest session at my gym mate.


----------



## George-Bean

This is from an old post I did when I first joined :-

Easy perfect cheap rice every time.

You will need :-

A saucepan with a lid.

A fork.

A small cup.

A clean at towel.

Fresh water.

Rice.

First off go to any medium sized Asian shop and buy a sack of rice, yep, a full sack, I go for white Basmati as a personal preference, all other white rice is crap in my opinion. At the moment a sack is selling for about £20. (you might as well buy your chickpeas and lentils while your there, they are considerably cheaper than the supermarkets).

Put one cup of rice in the saucepan.

Wash the rice and drain it off.

Using the same cup, add one and a half cups of water.

Add a minute splash of olive oil.

Bring to the boil, then turn it down to simmer with the lid on.

At this point do not leave the rice, stir it every minute or so and listen carefully to it until you can hear it starting to stick to the pan, you'll hear the change in sound quite distinctively.

Take the saucepan off and wrap the saucepan like in the picture and leave it for 5 minutes, it will steam the rice thru using its own heat. This is the secret you have always needed for great fluffy rice.

View attachment 80568


Use your fork to "fluff up" the rice.

It will be perfect every time you cook it, adding salt and whatever is your option.

If you use brown rice you use two cups of water.


----------



## tyramhall

George-Bean said:


> This is from an old post I did when I first joined :-
> 
> Easy perfect cheap rice every time.
> 
> You will need :-
> 
> A saucepan with a lid.
> 
> A fork.
> 
> A small cup.
> 
> A clean at towel.
> 
> Fresh water.
> 
> Rice.
> 
> First off go to any medium sized Asian shop and buy a sack of rice, yep, a full sack, I go for white Basmati as a personal preference, all other white rice is crap in my opinion. At the moment a sack is selling for about £20. (you might as well buy your chickpeas and lentils while your there, they are considerably cheaper than the supermarkets).
> 
> Put one cup of rice in the saucepan.
> 
> Wash the rice and drain it off.
> 
> Using the same cup, add one and a half cups of water.
> 
> Add a minute splash of olive oil.
> 
> Bring to the boil, then turn it down to simmer with the lid on.
> 
> At this point do not leave the rice, stir it every minute or so and listen carefully to it until you can hear it starting to stick to the pan, you'll hear the change in sound quite distinctively.
> 
> Take the saucepan off and wrap the saucepan like in the picture and leave it for 5 minutes, it will steam the rice thru using its own heat. This is the secret you have always needed for great fluffy rice.
> 
> View attachment 80568
> 
> 
> Use your fork to "fluff up" the rice.
> 
> It will be perfect every time you cook it, adding salt and whatever is your option.
> 
> If you use brown rice you use two cups of water.


Great post! Ill be trying that next week. Theres plenty of asian food shops in blackburn so i'll be paying them a visit soon!

I would rep you but it says i got to spread the love!


----------



## George-Bean

The more you wrap up the saucepan the better.


----------



## TELBOR

Nice post Bean.

Mrs always gets it's spot on lol.


----------



## George-Bean

My Mrs is not really into cooking, I do all my own food. Rach eats wall to wall crap.


----------



## TELBOR

George-Bean said:


> My Mrs is not really into cooking, I do all my own food. Rach eats wall to wall crap.


Lol. We both cook here, both quite good tbh.

It's mainly basmati rice I get wrong pmsl.

Just made a loaf, rammed with seeds. Had to have a slice laced in peanut butter


----------



## paul81

R0BLET said:


> Lol. We both cook here, both quite good tbh.
> 
> It's mainly basmati rice I get wrong pmsl.
> 
> Just made a loaf, rammed with seeds. Had to have a slice laced in peanut butter
> 
> View attachment 98789


you'll be a great wife someday! :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

paul81 said:


> you'll be a great wife someday! :lol:


Is that an offer lol


----------



## paul81

R0BLET said:


> Is that an offer lol


if times get hard...... :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Afternoon you spamming cnuts, like Delia Smith's gaff in here lol


----------



## Fatstuff

Afternoon bumholes.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> Afternoon bumholes.


Sup Stanley?


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> Sup Stanley?


Quiet in here this arvo lol


----------



## TELBOR

Fatstuff said:


> Quiet in here this arvo lol


That's because Benjy is sticking to a plan


----------



## Fatstuff

R0BLET said:


> That's because Benjy is sticking to a plan


today?


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> That's because Benjy is sticking to a plan


lol, exactly, it isn't full of my musings on what i may or may not do 



Fatstuff said:


> today?


All week so far! lol

All is well with this plan, just eating to macros, as clean as I can but not being mega anal about it, that's why I fail usually so just relaxing things a bit and hopefully that will make it more achievable.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Just bought 10lbs of bodytronics xrt4 protein blend for £58 from ebay. Bargain!


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> Just bought 10lbs of bodytronics xrt4 protein blend for £58 from ebay. Bargain!


looks quite high in sugar tbh, for £59.99 u could of got 5kg of maxiraw wpc an extra 4g protein per scoop lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

I prefer blends given the choice. Plus ill use it post wo so not worried about the sugar. It's only 7g a serving anyway.


----------



## Milky

Ginger Ben said:


> lol, exactly, it isn't full of my musings on what i may or may not do
> 
> All week so far! lol
> 
> All is well with this plan, just eating to macros, as clean as I can but not being mega anal about it, that's why I fail usually so just relaxing things a bit and hopefully that will make it more achievable.


Had a chat with Paul earlier and he said the same thing, its a hobby, a pastime, its not my job or my life, l just want to look good without a top on and he's spot on that IS what l want.

Life is too short to beat yourself up as l continually do.


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> I prefer blends given the choice. Plus ill use it post wo so not worried about the sugar. It's only 7g a serving anyway.


furry muff fella


----------



## Ginger Ben

Milky said:


> Had a chat with Paul earlier and he said the same thing, its a hobby, a pastime, its not my job or my life, l just want to look good without a top on and he's spot on that IS what l want.
> 
> Life is too short to beat yourself up as l continually do.


Totally agree. I was close to taking the fun out of it for myself which is stupid imo.

I think once you've educated yourself around diet It's possible to male good food decisions and get a good balance without having to sacrifice everything. Of course its different if it is your career but for 99% of us it isn't.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> furry muff fella


What do you use out of interest stan? I'm a MP man usually but been buying bargain stuff from wherever I see it cheap recently.


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> What do you use out of interest stan? I'm a MP man usually but been buying bargain stuff from wherever I see it cheap recently.


I have got 3 bags of maxiraw which im yet to try so reserve judgement at the mo, ive got a bag of crap on top of my fridge as we speak which im close to binning tbh, tastes like sh1t. Thought id try a different brand, i tend to go where the deals go and i got a wicked deal with maxiraw, 7.5kg plus some bits and bobs for £70 and they threw in a £50 off voucher code so will be using them again before the years out. Ive used MP, BP, Pro-10, iron science and a few named brands. All much of a muchness tbh, i just go where the deals are.


----------



## TELBOR

Erm. .....

Is this him......

Can't be him......

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/showthread.php?t=199635


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Erm. .....
> 
> Is this him......
> 
> Can't be him......
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/showthread.php?t=199635


Brilliant, is gymgym back too?!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Really looking forward to my next cycle in jan, just wanted to let you all know


----------



## Richie186

Me too mate, although enjoying my cruise. Do you know what your doing yet?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Richie186 said:


> Me too mate, although enjoying my cruise. Do you know what your doing yet?


Hey Richie that's good mate what.you cruising on?

Yeah got it planned.

100mg test p eod for 4 weeks

800mg t400 ew for 12 weeks

50mg dbol ed weeks 1-4

100mg winny ed weeks 6-10 (I think!)

Adex, hcg, pct etc all sorted too

Not 100% on the winny yet


----------



## Richie186

All good here thanks mate. Cruising on 200mg tri test a week. Water dropping off now and feel great. Like the sound of your next cycle, why are you unsure about winny, joint pain?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Richie186 said:


> All good here thanks mate. Cruising on 200mg tri test a week. Water dropping off now and feel great. Like the sound of your next cycle, why are you unsure about winny, joint pain?


Cool, when's next blast?

No not that, just not sure if its a good way to use it. I think it is but just need to look in to it a bit more.


----------



## Richie186

Next blast in jan. 800mg tri test ew 400 tren e ew and 100mg tbol ed. aromisin e3d. Don't really know much about winny other than it can rip you up nicely. I've considered mast for back end of next blast but, like yourself, I need to look more into it first.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Richie186 said:


> Next blast in jan. 800mg tri test ew 400 tren e ew and 100mg tbol ed. aromisin e3d. Don't really know much about winny other than it can rip you up nicely. I've considered mast for back end of next blast but, like yourself, I need to look more into it first.


You done tren before? Looks like a good cycle.


----------



## Richie186

Yes mate, just finished. I was probably to cautious with it at first (scared of the sides) but didn't suffer any other than a few mad dreams, a little short of breath and a mental sex drive. I finished on 400mg a week and it was really effective.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Richie186 said:


> Yes mate, just finished. I was probably to cautious with it at first (scared of the sides) but didn't suffer any other than a few mad dreams, a little short of breath and a mental sex drive. I finished on 400mg a week and it was really effective.


It's great stuff if you don't get the sides


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning mofo's how's everybody on this brisk Sunday morning?

I'm sorting a good breakfast now to fuel my bike ride. Hoping to follow this 17 mile route I've found locally but no doubt I'll get lost and end up doing either 8 or 25 lol

Anyway, have a good one, catch ya later


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Morning mofo's how's everybody on this brisk Sunday morning?
> 
> I'm sorting a good breakfast now to fuel my bike ride. Hoping to follow this 17 mile route I've found locally but no doubt I'll get lost and end up doing either 8 or 25 lol
> 
> Anyway, have a good one, catch ya later


Have fun Ben!

I've fueled my day with 1200 cals for breakfast lol


----------



## Fatstuff

I haven't eaten properly for days - I feel as rough as a badgers ar5e


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> I haven't eaten properly for days - I feel as rough as a badgers ar5e


Why not mate?


----------



## TELBOR

Fatstuff said:


> I haven't eaten properly for days - I feel as rough as a badgers ar5e


Just a little cold or something ya pussy 

Or your CNS is fooked pmsl.

Lay off the gym a week, chill ya beans, and you'll be fine


----------



## flinty90

R0BLET said:


> Just a little cold or something ya pussy
> 
> Or your CNS is fooked pmsl.
> 
> Lay off the gym a week, chill ya beans, and you'll be fine


AGAIN lol !!! (sorry fatstuf was a joke, not pecking) X


----------



## Ginger Ben

Howdy all, did just over 17 miles off road on the bike today. Some of the bridleways were so muddy we had to get off and walk as couldn't get any grip or momentum going. Lol, was bloody good fun though. 2000 cals burnt too 

Homemade cottage pie with sweet potato mash topping for dinner


----------



## George-Bean

Thats a nice burn up mate. 2000 calories, how long did it take.


----------



## Ginger Ben

George-Bean said:


> Thats a nice burn up mate. 2000 calories, how long did it take.


About 2 hours 45 mins mate. A lot of checking the maps and slogging through mud! Can't cover ground half as fast as you can on the road but its so much more fun.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Anybody tried sugar free chocolate? I mean the ultra raw stuff. I use pure cacao in cooking, in tonights cottage pie in fact, but not tried the stuff in bar form.

Thinking it would be good melted and drizzled over my homemade protein bars.


----------



## Ginger Ben

http://www.proteinpow.com/2012/10/andys-low-carb-and-low-fat-chocolate.html#more

I'm all over these this week


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Anybody tried sugar free chocolate? I mean the ultra raw stuff. I use pure cacao in cooking, in tonights cottage pie in fact, but not tried the stuff in bar form.
> 
> Thinking it would be good melted and drizzled over my homemade protein bars.


Love pure choc!

The Willy wonka stuff in Selfridges is amazing. About £7 a bar but worth it


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Love pure choc!
> 
> The Willy wonka stuff in Selfridges is amazing. About £7 a bar but worth it


That's what I use in food, its lovely. Grate it into beef mince dishes or gravy and its brilliant.


----------



## flinty90

chocolate ??? fcukin chocolate lol you cnuts make me sick X


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> That's what I use in food, its lovely. Grate it into beef mince dishes or gravy and its brilliant.


Hmmm. Possibly gravy, not sure on mince lol



flinty90 said:


> chocolate ??? fcukin chocolate lol you cnuts make me sick X


It's good shizzle bro. Missus cheat day today lol, she made this ........ made up 20 choc brownies pmsl


----------



## flinty90

R0BLET said:


> Hmmm. Possibly gravy, not sure on mince lol
> 
> It's good shizzle bro. Missus cheat day today lol, she made this ........ made up 20 choc brownies pmsl
> 
> View attachment 98896


you WERE supposed to be my friend lol..


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Hmmm. Possibly gravy, not sure on mince lol


Seriously mate, that's what its for as much as sweet stuff. Honestly try it grated in to a chili or spag bol or whatever. Adds a real depth of flavour.


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> chocolate ??? fcukin chocolate lol you cnuts make me sick X


Lol, this isn't chocolate in the traditional sense mate, zero sugar. Just pure cacao ground up. High fats of course but loaded with anti oxidants, vitamins etc


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol, this isn't chocolate in the traditional sense mate, zero sugar. Just pure cacao ground up. High fats of course but loaded with anti oxidants, vitamins etc


thats why i hate you both X


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> thats why i hate you both X


Lol, sorry


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol, sorry


X2 and Good Morning!


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> X2 and Good Morning!


Morning mate you're up early!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Well i really need to keep a stricter eye on my calories from now on. Seems I've gone the.other way and am now not eating enough!

Weight has dropped to 14 stone dead so time to start heading back up again slowly but surely.

Think with the cycling and not a lot of food over the weekend I've dropped a bit.

Sticking with the same diet plan but need to actually make sure I hit it!


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Morning mate you're up early!


Lol. 6am each day sir


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Well i really need to keep a stricter eye on my calories from now on. Seems I've gone the.other way and am now not eating enough!
> 
> Weight has dropped to 14 stone dead so time to start heading back up again slowly but surely.
> 
> Think with the cycling and not a lot of food over the weekend I've dropped a bit.
> 
> Sticking with the same diet plan but need to actually make sure I hit it!


Drop some PB in there with some shakes


----------



## Ginger Ben

Off to the gymbo,back and bis I reckon, chest & tris tomorrow and legs Thursday, boulders Friday. That's my plan I reckon for this week


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Off to the gymbo,back and bis I reckon, chest & tris tomorrow and legs Thursday, boulders Friday. That's my plan I reckon for this week


Have fun!


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Have fun!


Fvck it, decided to do legs instead 

Hammered it all in to 45 mins, nearly blacked out! Lol

Leg press gvt style

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

10[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Leg extn

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] drop to [email protected] drop to [email protected]

Deficit Sldl

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Seated calfs

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]


----------



## TELBOR

Nice one Benjy.

Some serious reps there!

Don't think I could ever turn up and say 'fcuk it I'll do legs!' Lol.


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Nice one Benjy.
> 
> Some serious reps there!
> 
> Don't think I could ever turn up and say 'fcuk it I'll do legs!' Lol.


lol, milky's chicken leg comment was playing on my mind so I thought bollocks, I'm doing legs!


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> lol, milky's chicken leg comment was playing on my mind so I thought bollocks, I'm doing legs!


But you haven't seen milky's legs lol

Good on you though


----------



## George-Bean

Legs, gotta be done once a week, and hard/heavy. (not that it needed saying).


----------



## TELBOR

Pumped!!!

That is all


----------



## Ginger Ben

George-Bean said:


> Legs, gotta be done once a week, and hard/heavy. (not that it needed saying).


Yep sure do, I always do them but was going to do them Thursday this week but just thought bugger it! I actually like training legs tbh


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Pumped!!!
> 
> That is all


Found a new gym?


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Found a new gym?


Well I've joined Paul's gym for a week lol. Only £10.

Pumped as in taking 3000mg of L-arginine beforehand lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Well I've joined Paul's gym for a week lol. Only £10.
> 
> Pumped as in taking 3000mg of L-arginine beforehand lol


Pmsl the true junkie in you coming out now eh!!

So its good stuff then?? Get it from a bulk powders place?

You must be excited to start your cycle soon, be stronger than me soon!! 

Albeit briefly lol


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Pmsl the true junkie in you coming out now eh!!
> 
> So its good stuff then?? Get it from a bulk powders place?
> 
> You must be excited to start your cycle soon, be stronger than me soon!!
> 
> Albeit briefly lol


Lol, I like pump 

Awesome stuff, felt like arms were going to explode lol. Still feel like bricks 

Yeah think I'm going to drop some epi in tbh.


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Lol, I like pump
> 
> Awesome stuff, felt like arms were going to explode lol. Still feel like bricks
> 
> Yeah think I'm going to drop some epi in tbh.


Smart, I love it too. Just take it pre wo I assume.

Need some creatine and carbs so will get some of that too 

Good man, looking forward to seeing how you progress.


----------



## paul81

Pfffff, you junkies! :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

paul81 said:


> Pfffff, you junkies! :lol:


It's the way forward


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Smart, I love it too. Just take it pre wo I assume.
> 
> Need some creatine and carbs so will get some of that too
> 
> Good man, looking forward to seeing how you progress.


I've been taking 500mg in the morning tbh. Lots of benefits of using it as a day to day supplement.

But pre workout at 2/3000 mg does the trick 

Yeah I'm looking forward to it too, just need some epi and this bloody gym to open!



paul81 said:


> Pfffff, you junkies! :lol:


Ha, I'm telling you try it tomorrow before our session. Your chest will be pump to hell pmsl.

I fancy smashing all those hammer strength machines (flat, incline and decline) then db flyes.......

Is it me, or does your gym make your work harder with all the pics around the place lol ?!


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> I've been taking 500mg in the morning tbh. Lots of benefits of using it as a day to day supplement.
> 
> But pre workout at 2/3000 mg does the trick
> 
> Yeah I'm looking forward to it too, just need some epi and this bloody gym to open!
> 
> Ha, I'm telling you try it tomorrow before our session. Your chest will be pump to hell pmsl.
> 
> I fancy smashing all those hammer strength machines (flat, incline and decline) then db flyes.......
> 
> Is it me, or does your gym make your work harder with all the pics around the place lol ?!


Smart, I'm on it


----------



## paul81

R0BLET said:


> Ha, I'm telling you try it tomorrow before our session. Your chest will be pump to hell pmsl.
> 
> I fancy smashing all those hammer strength machines (flat, incline and decline) then db flyes.......
> 
> Is it me, or does your gym make your work harder with all the pics around the place lol ?!


you machine loving pansy :lol:

at least start with some flat db presses, then go on the incline/decline press?

oh, then the flies

i'm gonna do some bicep work after, but you did some today didnt you?


----------



## paul81

R0BLET said:


> I've been taking 500mg in the morning tbh. Lots of benefits of using it as a day to day supplement.
> 
> But pre workout at 2/3000 mg does the trick


that sure is alot of creatine!!! :laugh:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Nailed diet today not a calorie out of place  got enough left for a double shake and a small blob of pb later on

Pi55 easy this diet stuff...... :whistling:


----------



## TELBOR

paul81 said:


> you machine loving pansy :lol:
> 
> at least start with some flat db presses, then go on the incline/decline press?
> 
> oh, then the flies
> 
> i'm gonna do some bicep work after, but you did some today didnt you?


Lol, I tend to stick to dbs but those machines felt pretty good !!

We'll do anything


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Nailed diet today not a calorie out of place  got enough left for a double shake and a small blob of pb later on
> 
> Pi55 easy this diet stuff...... :whistling:


PB saves the day


----------



## paul81

R0BLET said:


> Lol, I tend to stick to dbs but those machines felt pretty good !!
> 
> We'll do anything


That sounded dangerously gay.......

Rock on!!! :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

paul81 said:


> That sounded dangerously gay.......
> 
> Rock on!!! :lol:


Training with Rob is about as gay as it gets I would imagine


----------



## paul81

Well he has mentioned that he's looking forward to helping me work on my glutes..... :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

paul81 said:


> Well he has mentioned that he's looking forward to helping me work on my glutes..... :lol:


We covered that last time lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

Bed time! Early start for gym tomorrow morning.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning ballbags 

Chest and tris this morning

Inc dbs

[email protected]

[email protected] spotted on last two

[email protected]

[email protected]

Dips

[email protected]+20

[email protected]+30

[email protected]+30 drop set [email protected]+20 drop set [email protected]

[email protected]+15

Decline bb bench

[email protected] drop set [email protected] drop set [email protected] with 3 second negatives

[email protected] up to [email protected] with 3 second negatives

Superset cable flys

[email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

Superset press ups

8 close hands, 10 normal, 8 normal

Pumped and knackered!!!


----------



## George-Bean

Nice workout bretherin.

What does this mean :-

[email protected] drop set [email protected] drop set [email protected] with 3 second negatives


----------



## TELBOR

Nice session mate, still got 50s up !!

I did fasted cardio on the bike lol

Meeting Paul81 later for Chest, not expecting much as arms are fooked 

Tri's will fail me pmsl


----------



## paul81

George-Bean said:


> Nice workout bretherin.
> 
> What does this mean :-
> 
> [email protected] drop set [email protected] drop set [email protected] with 3 second negatives


starting with 70kg, did 10 reps, then dropped it down to 60kg immediately doing 10 reps, dropping it down again to 40kg, again immediately doing 10 reps

the 3 sec negatives just means he lowered the bar slowly to his chest, taking him 3 seconds to do so


----------



## paul81

R0BLET said:


> Nice session mate, still got 50s up !!
> 
> I did fasted cardio on the bike lol
> 
> Meeting Paul81 later for Chest, not expecting much as arms are fooked
> 
> Tri's will fail me pmsl


dont forget your doing bi's again today as well :wink: :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

paul81 said:


> dont forget your doing bi's again today as well :wink: :lol:


Lol. Should stimulate growth


----------



## paul81

R0BLET said:


> Lol. Should stimulate growth


Exactly!! :thumb:


----------



## Ginger Ben

George-Bean said:


> Nice workout bretherin.
> 
> What does this mean :-
> 
> [email protected] drop set [email protected] drop set [email protected] with 3 second negatives





paul81 said:


> starting with 70kg, did 10 reps, then dropped it down to 60kg immediately doing 10 reps, dropping it down again to 40kg, again immediately doing 10 reps
> 
> the 3 sec negatives just means he lowered the bar slowly to his chest, taking him 3 seconds to do so


Cheers George, just what Paul said mate. A drop set basically but I did the reps with 3 second negatives (the lowering part of the movement) to increase time under tension given the weights were low.


----------



## Fatstuff

Mornin folks, all good in here, plenty of training


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Nice session mate, still got 50s up !!
> 
> I did fasted cardio on the bike lol
> 
> Meeting Paul81 later for Chest, not expecting much as arms are fooked
> 
> Tri's will fail me pmsl


They were fvcking rough reps though! Strength definitely taken a battering on this diet. Glad I'm upping cals again, hopefully should come back soon.

Silly thing is I can bench 120 no worries but 50 kg dbs are awkward fvcking things and feel so much heavier! 

I've not done dbs regularly for ages either so was expecting them to be hard. Pleased I got them up for something though.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> Mornin folks, all good in here, plenty of training


Morning stan, you feeling better yet ya big poofty??


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> They were fvcking rough reps though! Strength definitely taken a battering on this diet. Glad I'm upping cals again, hopefully should come back soon.
> 
> Silly thing is I can bench 120 no worries but 50 kg dbs are awkward fvcking things and feel so much heavier!
> 
> I've not done dbs regularly for ages either so was expecting them to be hard. Pleased I got them up for something though.


It's the spread of the weight I'd say. Still some impressive numbers for chest though Ben!

Upping cals? Thought you was set up with the cals and macros. What are you looking at now?

My maintenance is 2,440


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> Morning stan, you feeling better yet ya big poofty??


No mate, on antibiotics now. Getting there, came out all in a rash from it on my face and hands and that, fcukin vile!! Still went out sunday night as it had been booked for months. Woke up monday morning dehydrated - 15 stone pmsl, went back up though after that. Off the beer again now and diet is back on. Just need to get rid of this poxy virus.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> No mate, on antibiotics now. Getting there, came out all in a rash from it on my face and hands and that, fcukin vile!! Still went out sunday night as it had been booked for months. Woke up monday morning dehydrated - 15 stone pmsl, went back up though after that. Off the beer again now and diet is back on. Just need to get rid of this poxy virus.


pmsl, going out on the pi55 when on antibiotics.....hmm I wonder why it hasn't cleared up yet?? 

Well, I hope you shake it off soon mate, get the anti b's and vits in to you and eat well.

Still a stone heavier than me..... :scared:


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> pmsl, going out on the pi55 when on antibiotics.....hmm I wonder why it hasn't cleared up yet??
> 
> Well, I hope you shake it off soon mate, get the anti b's and vits in to you and eat well.
> 
> Still a stone heavier than me..... :scared:


haha, i got the anti b's sunday morning, didnt start them until yesterday lol - a method to my madness. My appetite is sh1t, not training and im currently natty and cant face jabbing anything at the mo, so im probably on a short road to catabolism lol. Lets hope muscle memory will work its magic! Im a stone heavier than u but i probably got more than a stone to go to get to ur condition lol.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> haha, i got the anti b's sunday morning, didnt start them until yesterday lol - a method to my madness. My appetite is sh1t, not training and im currently natty and cant face jabbing anything at the mo, so im probably on a short road to catabolism lol. Lets hope muscle memory will work its magic! Im a stone heavier than u but i probably got more than a stone to go to get to ur condition lol.


Hmm doesn't sound ideal mate, at least pile the shakes and oats in so you don't dissapear! 

How come natty now? Is this a planned thing?


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> Hmm doesn't sound ideal mate, at least pile the shakes and oats in so you don't dissapear!
> 
> How come natty now? Is this a planned thing?


nah i should be cruising but the thought of jabbing atm is really not enticing, will jab some test at some point over the next week lol - i just feel too tender to start poking pieces of metal in me lol.


----------



## Fatstuff

btw, its nearly halloween and we are on page 666 of your journal woooooo spooky


----------



## TELBOR

> btw, its nearly halloween and we are on page 666 of your journal woooooo spooky


And btw your not natty lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> nah i should be cruising but the thought of jabbing atm is really not enticing, will jab some test at some point over the next week lol - i just feel too tender to start poking pieces of metal in me lol.


Maybe open up a can of man and have a big gulp..... :whistling:


----------



## Fatstuff

R0BLET said:


> And btw your not natty lol


i know lol but im the most natty ive been in 12 months


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> Maybe open up a can of man and have a big gulp..... :whistling:


i thought this myself thats why i trained on friday, friday was also the day when it got worse and decided to take over my body lol, ill be back in the gym tomorrow or the day after. Im on the up, thats all that counts. I am off work for a week now. also - got my eye on a £250 rrp cross trainer round the corner from my house with 2 hours to go lol, its only on £2.20 haha - i think i will pop a cheeky bid in on the last few mins!!


----------



## TELBOR

Fatstuff said:


> i know lol but im the most natty ive been in 12 months


12 months on??

Ffs Stan, I can't imagine your body even reacts to test anymore lol

Why not come off and do a power pct of some sort??


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> 12 months on??
> 
> Ffs Stan, I can't imagine your body even reacts to test anymore lol
> 
> Why not come off and do a power pct of some sort??


X2. Do it stan, don't fear the nattyness, its not that bad!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Think we scared the junkie off with all our natty talk.. 

So my next cycle....lol


----------



## luther1

At least when he gets his health back he can rely on muscle memory


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> At least when he gets his health back he can rely on muscle memory


He'll do well to remember his way to the gym


----------



## TELBOR

Chest and Bi's just done with Paul


----------



## Fatstuff

U lot have changed all this talk of natty lol. Not 12 months on really, only done 3 cycles - 10 weeks test only, 12 weeks test and deca and 8 weeks high test. Rest has been bridging and cruising. Oh yeah u could count that fannying around with onerip but I don't!! Lol


----------



## TELBOR

Fatstuff said:


> U lot have changed all this talk of natty lol. Not 12 months on really, only done 3 cycles - 10 weeks test only, 12 weeks test and deca and 8 weeks high test. Rest has been bridging and cruising. Oh yeah u could count that fannying around with onerip but I don't!! Lol


Still 12 month's on aas lol.

Bet your balls are like raisins pmsl


----------



## Fatstuff

R0BLET said:


> Still 12 month's on aas lol.
> 
> Bet your balls are like raisins pmsl


what balls? lol haha

tbf i was planning on coming off and power PCTing to make way for another nipper but with mrs at uni and that she wants to wait a few years


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> what balls? lol haha
> 
> tbf i was planning on coming off and power PCTing to make way for another nipper but with mrs at uni and that she wants to wait a few years


Still be a good idea though I reckon mate. Clear your system out then hit it again and I reckon results will be really good.

I gained fvck all the last couple of months of my long cycle, I should have come off much sooner imo.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Still be a good idea though I reckon mate. Clear your system out then hit it again and I reckon results will be really good.
> 
> I gained fvck all the last couple of months of my long cycle, I should have come off much sooner imo.


X2


----------



## Fatstuff

yeah ur probably right, wait till my diets done first i think. a good clear out might be nice


----------



## TELBOR

Fatstuff said:


> yeah ur probably right, wait till my diets done first i think. a good clear out might be nice


Start diet today, pct tomorrow........


----------



## Fatstuff

R0BLET said:


> Start diet today, pct tomorrow........


Im not going to go through PCT while dieting thats a terrible idea.


----------



## TELBOR

Fatstuff said:


> Im not going to go through PCT while dieting thats a terrible idea.


Lol. Why?

Diet is constant, aas and pct isn't?


----------



## Fatstuff

R0BLET said:


> Lol. Why?
> 
> Diet is constant, aas and pct isn't?


Dieting, im eating less than 2000 cals atm m8, if i am going to do a PCT i will definitely need to be in a positive nitrogen balance otherwise ill just end up skinny.


----------



## TELBOR

Fatstuff said:


> Dieting, im eating less than 2000 cals atm m8, if i am going to do a PCT i will definitely need to be in a positive nitrogen balance otherwise ill just end up skinny.


Dieting doesn't mean losing weight, maintenance is where you want to be right?

So 15st is your threshold...... adjust diet to suit this goal over pct.

Then when you decide to 'bulk' again after pct, re-adjust.

Can you think of a date, right now, that you want to start pct??

Or, will you cruise until after Xmas when all the naughty food is out the way?


----------



## Fatstuff

R0BLET said:


> Dieting doesn't mean losing weight, maintenance is where you want to be right?
> 
> So 15st is your threshold...... adjust diet to suit this goal over pct.
> 
> Then when you decide to 'bulk' again after pct, re-adjust.
> 
> Can you think of a date, right now, that you want to start pct??
> 
> Or, will you cruise until after Xmas when all the naughty food is out the way?


I am dieting to lose weight 'cutting' if u prefer that bodybuilding term lol, i dont want to be at maintenance i want (or need) to lose weight. Ideally i want to get down to 14 stone and build myself back up from there slowly but if i am to do this with a delicate hormonal balance (PCT) i may as well kiss goodbye to the 3 or 4lbs of muscle that i have LOL. Im not worried about a few days of naughty xmas food and drink as hopefully i will be where i want to be around xmas, if not ill just have to go longer lol.


----------



## Ginger Ben

I can safely report that my budget boditronics protein was false economy.......lumpy and not very tasty..... 

Cnuts! Seriously if the bulk.brands can make non lumpy protein why can't the so called premium brands?


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> I can safely report that my budget boditronics protein was false economy.......lumpy and not very tasty.....
> 
> Cnuts! Seriously if the bulk.brands can make non lumpy protein why can't the so called premium brands?


bulk brands are much better quality i have noticed, with the 'premium' brands u get what u pay for. If ur willing to pay the price for gaspari and that then its nice but bulk brands ftw imo


----------



## Fatstuff

Ben - u can see my point with not wanting to diet into pct cant u?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> Ben - u can see my point with not wanting to diet into pct cant u?


Yeah going in to pct in a calorie deficit is muscle suicide. However you could as Rob suggests just up your calories to maintenance or a fraction above and run a pct sooner rather than later.

Totally up to you mate but i do honestly think a break from gear and a pct would do you good. Doesn't make much difference if you do it now or after Xmas though.


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> Yeah going in to pct in a calorie deficit is muscle suicide. However you could as Rob suggests just up your calories to maintenance or a fraction above and run a pct sooner rather than later.
> 
> Totally up to you mate but i do honestly think a break from gear and a pct would do you good. Doesn't make much difference if you do it now or after Xmas though.


Im in a good place with my diet now tbh, im actually getting somewhere - id be a cnut to change that now.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> bulk brands are much better quality i have noticed, with the 'premium' brands u get what u pay for. If ur willing to pay the price for gaspari and that then its nice but bulk brands ftw imo


Yeah i agree mate, fvck the premium stuff, just paying for their sparkly packaging and lumpy protein! Lol


----------



## Fatstuff

Anyone else noticed that most of the threads on page 1 are from welcome lounge. 16 of them lol


----------



## biglbs

How are things for you Mr Ginger man?

Seems all gravy right now..


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> Im in a good place with my diet now tbh, im actually getting somewhere - id be a cnut to change that now.


Fair enough mate, stick with it then on a cruise dose of test only maybe and then come off after xmas?



Fatstuff said:


> Anyone else noticed that most of the threads on page 1 are from welcome lounge. 16 of them lol


Can't be ar5ed with the welcome lounge threads, is that bad of me??


----------



## Ginger Ben

biglbs said:


> How are things for you Mr Ginger man?
> 
> Seems all gravy right now..


I'm ok thanks buddy, how are you getting on?


----------



## biglbs

Ginger Ben said:


> Fair enough mate, stick with it then on a cruise dose of test only maybe and then come off after xmas?
> 
> Can't be ar5ed with the welcome lounge threads, is that bad of me??


Nah,you got more to do in life,can't remember last time i looked either:rolleyes:


----------



## biglbs

Ginger Ben said:


> I'm ok thanks buddy, how are you getting on?


Fantastic would not lead us to the door,let alone open it,all is great!


----------



## Ginger Ben

biglbs said:


> Fantastic would not lead us to the door,let alone open it,all is great!


Glad to hear it, long may it continue!


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> Fair enough mate, stick with it then on a cruise dose of test only maybe and then come off after xmas?
> 
> Can't be ar5ed with the welcome lounge threads, is that bad of me??


lol, me neither, dont think it makes u a bad person


----------



## luther1

With reference to stans 12 month cycle,I've been on all year apart from 8 weeks off,so by Xmas it will be more or less a full year :thumb:


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> With reference to stans 12 month cycle,I've been on all year apart from 8 weeks off,so by Xmas it will be more or less a full year :thumb:


And your point is...??


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> And your point is...??


Haha,my point being that if its good enough for stan,it's good enough for me lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> Haha,my point being that if its good enough for stan,it's good enough for me lol


Lol, last thing you want to do is use stan for a benchmark :whistling:

OJ stan xx


----------



## biglbs

Morning tappers and shunters ,have a great day.


----------



## TELBOR

biglbs said:


> Morning tappers and shunters ,have a great day.


Morning bro!

@Fatstuff , I was thinking about your pct. Why don't you drop on the peptides to help combat potential muscle loss?


----------



## biglbs

R0BLET said:


> Morning bro!
> 
> @Fatstuff , I was thinking about your pct. Why don't you drop on the peptides to help combat potential muscle loss?


There is a good plan.Top up Gh /t3 too....mmmm


----------



## TELBOR

biglbs said:


> There is a good plan.Top up Gh /t3 too....mmmm


I think it's a good plan, would certainly help Stan if he worries about becoming catabolic .

:thumb:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning team, well that gvt on legs has crippled me, did it on Monday, still cant stand or sit without holding onto something!


----------



## Ginger Ben

biglbs said:


> There is a good plan.Top up Gh /t3 too....mmmm


Lobes what would you recommend as a basic, beginners peps cycle?


----------



## Fatstuff

After Xmas then lean bulk with peptides, PCT and natty for 6 months?

Hmmm time off is time wasted I heard

Pass me the tren FFS.

I could go natty and then just keep dreaming off gay cycles like Ben and rob and eventually just go back on anyway lol

Ooh choices choices!!

:lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Fatstuff said:


> After Xmas then lean bulk with peptides, PCT and natty for 6 months?
> 
> Hmmm time off is time wasted I heard
> 
> Pass me the tren FFS.
> 
> I could go natty and then just keep dreaming off gay cycles like Ben and rob and eventually just go back on anyway lol
> 
> Ooh choices choices!!
> 
> :lol:


Meh.


----------



## George-Bean

Last time I went nuts on my legs Rach had to pull me off the toilet pan lol.


----------



## luther1

biglbs said:


> Morning tappers and shunters ,have a great day.


In the comitteeee!, is that the right program lbs?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Just ordered bcaas and creatine as running out of both. I reckon all the money I've spent on supps over the years could have paid a plastic surgeon to just give me the fvcking body I'm attempting to achieve :\


----------



## luther1

You say that,ive had a nose job,cheek implants and have braces and i still look a cnut


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> You say that,ive had a nose job,cheek implants and have braces and i still look a cnut


Pmsl, they are surgeons luth not miracle workers


----------



## George-Bean

I just ordered supps from eBay, was trying to be as natural as possible, but I am taking good advice so Ill follow it.


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> Pmsl, they are surgeons luth not miracle workers


Got to have maxillofacial surgery soon as i havean underbite. Basically,theyll slice off my top jaw and move it forward,this corrects my bite and eliminates sunken mid face. So,they will take my cheek implants out as my mid face will be brought forward. If i had gone to an orthodontist as opposed to a harley st plastic surgeon i neednt have had my nose and cheeks done. What a waste of money,all for vanity. still,in about 6 months ill be proper handsome and hench.45 years in the making!


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> Basically,theyll slice off my top jaw and move it forward


Lovely!


----------



## luther1

R0BLET said:


> Lovely!


Jaw elasticated shut for a month after,have to eat through a syringe. Illl go on milkys shake diet,that should make me puny again.


----------



## Ginger Ben

George-Bean said:


> I just ordered supps from eBay, was trying to be as natural as possible, but I am taking good advice so Ill follow it.


Most supps are natural tbh George just in high doses


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> Got to have maxillofacial surgery soon as i havean underbite. Basically,theyll slice off my top jaw and move it forward,this corrects my bite and eliminates sunken mid face. So,they will take my cheek implants out as my mid face will be brought forward. If i had gone to an orthodontist as opposed to a harley st plastic surgeon i neednt have had my nose and cheeks done. What a waste of money,all for vanity. still,in about 6 months ill be proper handsome and hench.45 years in the making!


Jesus, that's a bit serious isn't it. Must be some underbite to bother with that much aggro.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Like the lazy cnut I am I missed breakfast so have doubled up lunch with 360g cooked weight chicken with loads of fresh garlic, ginger and chili and a wholemeal wrap. Over 100g protein, I thank you


----------



## George-Bean

Luther can ya ask the surgeon to save me a bit of offal for my cat?


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> Jaw elasticated shut for a month after,have to eat through a syringe. Illl go on milkys shake diet,that should make me puny again.


Pmsl


----------



## Ginger Ben

George-Bean said:


> Luther can ya ask the surgeon to save me a bit of offal for my cat?


Fpmsl!!


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> Like the lazy cnut I am I missed breakfast so have doubled up lunch with 360g cooked weight chicken with loads of fresh garlic, ginger and chili and a wholemeal wrap. Over 100g protein, I thank you


You call 360gms doubling up? Lol


----------



## Fatstuff

luther1 said:


> Jaw elasticated shut for a month after,have to eat through a syringe. Illl go on milkys shake diet,that should make me puny again.


----------



## biglbs

luther1 said:


> In the comitteeee!, is that the right program lbs?


That's the one me ol mate,a classic,why do i now have the film face off in my head,FFS mate,sorry to hear about that,may smart up a bit!



Ginger Ben said:


> Lobes what would you recommend as a basic, beginners peps cycle?


Yes mate,just ghrp2 for cutting or ghrp6 for mass with Mod grf 1-29 non dac,at 100 mcg each morning and evening and if you want up to 5 times/day equaly spaced in total


----------



## Ginger Ben

biglbs said:


> That's the one me ol mate,a classic,why do i now have the film face off in my head,FFS mate,sorry to hear about that,may smart up a bit!
> 
> Yes mate,just ghrp2 for cutting or ghrp6 for mass with Mod grf 1-29 non dac,at 100 mcg each morning and evening and if you want up to 5 times/day equaly spaced in total


Thanks mate, something I need to look in to for post next cycle


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> You call 360gms doubling up? Lol


Sure do, normally have 200g so its not far off double


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> Sure do, normally have 200g so its not far off double


I remember the days when I ate like a 12st bber :thumb:


----------



## biglbs

Some good stickies by @Pscarb around mate.


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> I remember the days when I ate like a 12st bber :thumb:


Yesterday


----------



## Ginger Ben

biglbs said:


> Some good stickies by @Pscarb around mate.


Yes indeed will spend some time over Xmas reading all there is


----------



## Ginger Ben

Just watched skyfall, meh


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> Yesterday


Actually ate really well yesterday,however,today,so far,I have eaten like a 12st bber. I'll cram in 3 more meals before bed though so that'll be 7


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> Just watched skyfall, meh


No good?


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> Actually ate really well yesterday,however,today,so far,I have eaten like a 12st bber. I'll cram in 3 more meals before bed though so that'll be 7


What sort of macros you aiming for? I've not eaten a lot of food today but will hit my 3000 cals and macro targets easily enough. This amount is keeping me lean but given my office job is not strenuous should allow me to build some quality muscle, albeit slowly. When I cycle in Jan I'll aim for 4000 and adjust macros to keep ratio the same.



luther1 said:


> No good?


First 15-20 mins were awesome then all got a bit dull tbh.


----------



## luther1

With ref macros Ben,I haven't got a clue. Just trying for 350ish gms of protein,carbs with all meals,so prob 300ish and I have evoo in two shakes,a tablespoon of pb before bed and eat nuts throughout the day,so fats are ok. I will have to work it out one day. 3 meals are 250gms chicken,1 is 2 tins of tuna,2 shakes and the remaining meal could be any meat really


----------



## Fatstuff

luther1 said:


> With ref macros Ben,I haven't got a clue. Just trying for 350ish gms of protein,carbs with all meals,so prob 300ish and I have evoo in two shakes,a tablespoon of pb before bed and eat nuts throughout the day,so fats are ok. I will have to work it out one day. 3 meals are 250gms chicken,1 is 2 tins of tuna,2 shakes and the remaining meal could be any meat really


Do u not eat any carbs?


----------



## luther1

Fatstuff said:


> Do u not eat any carbs?


Carbs with all meals stan,as stated in the first line:thumb:


----------



## Fatstuff

oh yeah lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> With ref macros Ben,I haven't got a clue. Just trying for 350ish gms of protein,carbs with all meals,so prob 300ish and I have evoo in two shakes,a tablespoon of pb before bed and eat nuts throughout the day,so fats are ok. I will have to work it out one day. 3 meals are 250gms chicken,1 is 2 tins of tuna,2 shakes and the remaining meal could be any meat really


Sounds good, prob about 3300-3500 then depending on your actual amount of fats of course.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> Do u not eat any carbs?


Dnp made you blind bro?


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> Dnp made you blind bro?


That would be the profuse w4nking


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> Sounds good, prob about 3300-3500 then depending on your actual amount of fats of course.


Fcuk me,I better up it then


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> Fcuk me,I better up it then


Well I'm only basing that on what.you said, 350 protein is 1400 cals, 300 carbs is 1200 so thats 2600 so you'd need about 1000 from fats to make it 3600 which is about 110g or so.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Made some protein bars yesterday, same recipe as.usual, taste of nothing, literally nothing. Don't know why I bother, waste of good pb!


----------



## Fatstuff

few cans of special brew each night is good for adding cals to ur diet :rolleye:


----------



## paul81

Ginger Ben said:


> Made some protein bars yesterday, same recipe as.usual, taste of nothing, literally nothing. Don't know why I bother, waste of good pb!


 :lol:

i mentioned to rob yesterday, i've tried about 3 times now to make my own protein bars.....

just end up with some gloop that resembled the consistency/color of a re-appearance of a dodgy curry the night before :no:


----------



## Ginger Ben

paul81 said:


> :lol:
> 
> i mentioned to rob yesterday, i've tried about 3 times now to make my own protein bars.....
> 
> just end up with some gloop that resembled the consistency/color of a re-appearance of a dodgy curry the night before :no:


I've made some reasonable ones but they really are hard to make genuinely tasty. Last batch I covered in melted.dark chocolate, they were good lol


----------



## paul81

Ginger Ben said:


> I've made some reasonable ones but they really are hard to make genuinely tasty. Last batch I covered in melted.dark chocolate, they were good lol


have you ever had a look at this site? http://www.proteinpow.com/# makes me wish i could bake/cook/not burn things :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

paul81 said:


> have you ever had a look at this site? http://www.proteinpow.com/# makes me wish i could bake/cook/not burn things :lol:


That's where I got the recipe from LOL


----------



## luther1

I made some protein flap jacks a while ago. As dry as a nuns Cnut they were. Fcuking rabbit food really


----------



## paul81

luther1 said:


> I made some protein flap jacks a while ago. As dry as a nuns Cnut they were. Fcuking rabbit food really


i dont think it makes me a bad person to admit i enjoy other people f**ing them up  :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Problem is there aren't any 'healthy' bars or flapjacks available in the shops. They are also really expensive and full of sugar.

Having said that Oh Yeah bars are the dogs danglys!


----------



## Fatstuff

i think quest bars are the 'healthiest'


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> i think quest bars are the 'healthiest'


Yeah I've seen them.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Just had homemade healthy sweet and sour chicken, bloody lovely!

Chicken

Onion

Ginger

Chili

Peppers

Carrots

Pasata

Balsamic vinegar

Fresh pineapple

Served on quinoa

Winners dinners


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Ginger Ben said:


> Just watched skyfall, meh


I thought it was decent tbh, craig makes a great bond and like the refrences to the old bond movies.

Anyway, day 7 of DNP and down 5 pounds, upped dose to 400mg and im sweating more than jimmy saville outside an under-16;s disco


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Ginger Ben said:


> Just had homemade healthy sweet and sour chicken, bloody lovely!
> 
> Chicken
> 
> Onion
> 
> Ginger
> 
> Chili
> 
> Peppers
> 
> Carrots
> 
> Pasata
> 
> Balsamic vinegar
> 
> Fresh pineapple
> 
> Served on quinoa
> 
> Winners dinners


This 50g carb bollox is hard as f*ck pmsl never really done low carb before


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> Just had homemade healthy sweet and sour chicken, bloody lovely!
> 
> Chicken
> 
> Onion
> 
> Ginger
> 
> Chili
> 
> Peppers
> 
> Carrots
> 
> Pasata
> 
> Balsamic vinegar
> 
> Fresh pineapple
> 
> Served on quinoa
> 
> Winners dinners


ive done my calories for the day and that meal has just made me peckish!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Mr_Morocco said:


> This 50g carb bollox is hard as f*ck pmsl never really done low carb before


Lol yeah it is hard work. Pepperamis are the way forward!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> ive done my calories for the day and that meal has just made me peckish!


Was good! Got enough calories left for a shake and a large blob of pb


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol yeah it is hard work. Pepperamis are the way forward!


found these beef slices in tesco 12g protein per slice no carbs and low fat been shredding 3-4 slices into my 8 egg omlette each morning and swap the beef for tuna in evenings

oh yea went asda near me other day and apparently they've discontinued quark...cnuts


----------



## Ginger Ben

Mr_Morocco said:


> found these beef slices in tesco 12g protein per slice no carbs and low fat been shredding 3-4 slices into my 8 egg omlette each morning and swap the beef for tuna in evenings
> 
> oh yea went asda near me other day and apparently they've discontinued quark...cnuts


That's because chavs don't buy quark, shop at a real supermarket  lol


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Ginger Ben said:


> That's because chavs don't buy quark, shop at a real supermarket  lol


pmsl will try tescos tommorow, think ill start my test/tren tommorow im eager to get the juices flowing once again


----------



## Fatstuff

tesco have got some quality cook from frozen stuff if your ever stuck and havent got any meat out!


----------



## TELBOR

Fatstuff said:


> tesco have got some quality cook from frozen stuff if your ever stuck and havent got any meat out!


Yeah they do spam too pmsl


----------



## Fatstuff

R0BLET said:


> Yeah they do spam too pmsl


spam, one of the most unlike meat based meats that meat has to offer. It is basically beefs version of doner but in a can and tastes like sh1t!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> spam, one of the most unlike meat based meats that meat has to offer. It is basically beefs version of doner but in a can and tastes like sh1t!


Filth!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Diet nailed macro wise today, oddly feels good to hit specific targets usually I just hope for the best! Lol

Out for dinner tomorrow night so will bear that in mind for food beforehand. Will likely have steak and sweet spud fries as where we are going does a good one.

Aiming for 3000 cals is a comfortable goal for me, not forcing food in but not ever really hungry. Granted I won't get massive on it but my goals at the moment are to maintain what leanness I have and to get strength moving up again. Then in Jan its lean mass building time


----------



## Ginger Ben

10,000 posts in here now!!


----------



## flinty90

Fatstuff said:


> spam, one of the most unlike meat based meats that meat has to offer. It is basically beefs version of doner but in a can and tastes like sh1t!


spams pork ya donut


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Diet nailed macro wise today, oddly feels good to hit specific targets usually I just hope for the best! Lol
> 
> Out for dinner tomorrow night so will bear that in mind for food beforehand. Will likely have steak and sweet spud fries as where we are going does a good one.
> 
> Aiming for 3000 cals is a comfortable goal for me, not forcing food in but not ever really hungry. Granted I won't get massive on it but my goals at the moment are to maintain what leanness I have and to get strength moving up again. Then in Jan its lean mass building time


how many times ben do i have to say.. its not the amount of calories its how clean they are that will keep you lean.. anyway well done on hitting your goals for last few days.. hope it continues...


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> 10,000 posts in here now!!


congrats. bro and only 9950 are sh1t posts lol xx


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> congrats. bro and only 9950 are sh1t posts lol xx


9951 now......


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> how many times ben do i have to say.. its not the amount of calories its how clean they are that will keep you lean.. anyway well done on hitting your goals for last few days.. hope it continues...


True but its all relative. I take it as a given that calories are clean when i talk about it. The amount is important regardless. I know you are getting leaner on 4000 a day but you are heavier than me and have a physical job, if i were to eat 4000 cals a day at the moment, especially natty, I'd get fat, no two ways about it imo.

Thanks though, I am pleased with how its going, hope all is good with you too.


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> True but its all relative. I take it as a given that calories are clean when i talk about it. The amount is important regardless. I know you are getting leaner on 4000 a day but you are heavier than me and have a physical job, if i were to eat 4000 cals a day at the moment, especially natty, I'd get fat, no two ways about it imo.
> 
> Thanks though, I am pleased with how its going, hope all is good with you too.


ok bro.. will leave it alone . but i would bet diamonds you wouldnt get fat.... bear who mentors me is dropping fat on 10,000 cals per day super clean and he hasnt got a physical job.. and he isnt over double my weight... but its all good you continue mate doing what your finding works. i will shut up and crack on with my own business.... no more talk from me about diet in here i promise... x


----------



## Fatstuff

flinty90 said:


> spams pork ya donut


haha, i was thinking of corned beef wasnt i - same sh1t different animal!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> ok bro.. will leave it alone . but i would bet diamonds you wouldnt get fat.... bear who mentors me is dropping fat on 10,000 cals per day super clean and he hasnt got a physical job.. and he isnt over double my weight... but its all good you continue mate doing what your finding works. i will shut up and crack on with my own business.... no more talk from me about diet in here i promise... x


It's fine mate, I like the debate and hearing different views.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> haha, i was thinking of corned beef wasnt i - same sh1t different animal!!


Lol, now that's a tasty canned meat


----------



## Fatstuff

@flinty - define clean calories for me, what kind of foods are u talking about? Because imo if you are eating an overabundance in carbs or fat, more than what your body burns, you will get fat regardless of how clean they are as its energy that isnt being expended. What kind of ratio of p,c and f?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Back and bis this morning

Chins

([email protected], [email protected] warm up)

[email protected]+25kg

[email protected]+25kg

[email protected]+15kg

6 really slow reps @bw

Straight arm pull downs - 3 sec negs

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Low cable row 3 sec negs

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] drop to [email protected] drop to [email protected]

Reverse cable flys

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Db concentration curls drop sets

[email protected] to [email protected]

[email protected] to [email protected]

[email protected] to [email protected]

Really good session, nice and quick, good slow reps and variety.

No deads as legs still farked but will do them over weekend with shoulders


----------



## Ginger Ben

Oh and experimented with 15ml of glycerol in my intra wo drink today ala diggy and it deffo seemed to give a decent pump.


----------



## George-Bean

lol, and I thought my handfull of vitamins was a lot of stuff when I joined these forums lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

George-Bean said:


> lol, and I thought my handfull of vitamins was a lot of stuff when I joined these forums lol


Lol i said I'd never do steroids until these cnuts bullied me in to it :whistling:


----------



## flinty90

Fatstuff said:


> @flinty - define clean calories for me, what kind of foods are u talking about? Because imo if you are eating an overabundance in carbs or fat, more than what your body burns, you will get fat regardless of how clean they are as its energy that isnt being expended. What kind of ratio of p,c and f?


i wasnt saying you can eat an overabundance of calories mate i am saying as long as your diet is clean ben could eat more calories and stay lean but it has to be the right calories.. ie my diet contains no dairy. at all... minimum fruit etc . clean calories as i see it are easily digested foods things that your bodyits low in fats . uses to best effect and enables your metabolism to stay fired up on your own bodyfat rather than the fats from your foods.. the diet plan im on is a trace fats diet. so low in fat highish carbs and protein... its working well for me. and quite a few of the lads that are competing i speak too are all very similair in their approach.. like i said i will crack on with my thing and hope to see great results for others in future..

@roblet will be on a regime when he starts his stuff seriously and im doing his diet plan. will see the results on someone else rather than myself...


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> @roblet will be on a regime when he starts his stuff seriously and im doing his diet plan. will see the results on someone else rather than myself...


Yes I will


----------



## Ginger Ben

Afternoon chumps lunch on the cooker, left over sweet and sour chicken from last night with an extra chicken breast thrown in for luck and 50g raw weight brown rice


----------



## Ginger Ben

Oh and got a pro 10 chocolate Whey sample in the post today will put my thoughts in their thread once I've tried it.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Oh and got a pro 10 chocolate Whey sample in the post today will put my thoughts in their thread once I've tried it.


Still waiting for mine! Lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

Legs still hurt but much better, not sure whether to train tomorrow as quite fancy a Saturday morning session. Hmm?????


----------



## George-Bean

I like Saturdays, see most of the lads on Saturday mornings, I call it my fun day but I usually end up crawling home lol.


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> i wasnt saying you can eat an overabundance of calories mate i am saying as long as your diet is clean ben could eat more calories and stay lean but it has to be the right calories.. ie my diet contains no dairy. at all... minimum fruit etc . clean calories as i see it are easily digested foods things that your bodyits low in fats . uses to best effect and enables your metabolism to stay fired up on your own bodyfat rather than the fats from your foods.. the diet plan im on is a trace fats diet. so low in fat highish carbs and protein... its working well for me. and quite a few of the lads that are competing i speak too are all very similair in their approach.. like i said i will crack on with my thing and hope to see great results for others in future..
> 
> @roblet will be on a regime when he starts his stuff seriously and im doing his diet plan. will see the results on someone else rather than myself...


Loads of guys use this method and it works,if i eat no extra less clean carbs at all,i cannot keep up with the food demands,i finish eating and i am hungry straight off the cuff,it is burnt so fast.Does not fit in with my life anymore,or i probably still would do it,i followed this way of eating for near 10 years.


----------



## Mr_Morocco

George-Bean said:


> lol, and I thought my handfull of vitamins was a lot of stuff when I joined these forums lol


Where do you train in leicester mate?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sup team#gingerwarrior :lol:

Rest day today (aren't they all at the moment  )

Plan is to go for a nice walk in the country later with the wife then cooking up a healthy spaghetti bolognaise later for dinner. Only pasta I've had in a few weeks so looking forward to that.

Shoulders and deads tomorrow morning is the plan. Nees to have a weigh in too to see whats happening there.


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Ginger Ben said:


> Sup team#gingerwarrior :lol:
> 
> Rest day today (aren't they all at the moment  )
> 
> Plan is to go for a nice walk in the country later with the wife then cooking up a healthy spaghetti bolognaise later for dinner. Only pasta I've had in a few weeks so looking forward to that.
> 
> Shoulders and deads tomorrow morning is the plan. Nees to have a weigh in too to see whats happening there.


GingerWarriors, pmsl.

You've got me craving bolognese now cnut.

Nice 3ml of gear floating around my quad with no PIP, lovin it!


----------



## Fatstuff

biglbs said:


> Loads of guys use this method and it works,if i eat no extra less clean carbs at all,i cannot keep up with the food demands,i finish eating and i am hungry straight off the cuff,it is burnt so fast.Does not fit in with my life anymore,or i probably still would do it,i followed this way of eating for near 10 years.


Ok, so if you are to eat low fat high carb high protein right (im not questioning anything, just putting my thoughts out there) and to eat 4000 calories, lets say 3200 of them are from protein and carbs, that would be 400g protein, 400g carbs. That leaves 800 calories for fats (as lowish fat was stated). Now for an average sized trainer who says they are losing weight would have to be doing a serious amount of work to burn off 400g carbs as well as utilising the protein and fat.

Now unless your doing a fair whack of cardio and lifting more than u should then i just dont see it as being beneficial for the average sized guy and i certainly dont believe u will lose weight especially if your somebody who has been fat and has struggled to drop weight in the past and is more than likely insulin resistant to a certain degree. Something doesnt sit right with me gents, im sorry about that.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Mr_Morocco said:


> GingerWarriors, pmsl.
> 
> You've got me craving bolognese now cnut.
> 
> Nice 3ml of gear floating around my quad with no PIP, lovin it!


Lol, just have it with no pasta mate, still be nice and won't burn you up.

Lovely, what gear you running? Can't wait to get on cycle in January!


----------



## luther1

[QhadUOTE=Ginger Ben;3609542]Lol, just have it with no pasta mate, still be nice and won't burn you up.

Lovely, what gear you running? Can't wait to get on cycle in January!


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol, just have it with no pasta mate, still be nice and won't burn you up.
> 
> Lovely, what gear you running? Can't wait to get on cycle in January!


tbh ive been having pasta here and there and other carbs but not really burnt up too much but ive still kept below 100g.

on 800mg t400 / 200mg tren e Burr


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> im at the post office tomorrow ben,not had time this week


No worries mate, no worries at all. Thanks


----------



## Ginger Ben

Mr_Morocco said:


> tbh ive been having pasta here and there and other carbs but not really burnt up too much but ive still kept below 100g.
> 
> on 800mg t400 / 200mg tren e Burr


Nice cycle, should do well on that.


----------



## Mr_Morocco

luther1 said:


> [QhadUOTE=Ginger Ben;3609542]Lol, just have it with no pasta mate, still be nice and won't burn you up.
> 
> Lovely, what gear you running? Can't wait to get on cycle in January!


im at the post office tomorrow ben,not had time this week


----------



## flinty90

Fatstuff said:


> Ok, so if you are to eat low fat high carb high protein right (im not questioning anything, just putting my thoughts out there) and to eat 4000 calories, lets say 3200 of them are from protein and carbs, that would be 400g protein, 400g carbs. That leaves 800 calories for fats (as lowish fat was stated). Now for an average sized trainer who says they are losing weight would have to be doing a serious amount of work to burn off 400g carbs as well as utilising the protein and fat.
> 
> Now unless your doing a fair whack of cardio and lifting more than u should then i just dont see it as being beneficial for the average sized guy and i certainly dont believe u will lose weight especially if your somebody who has been fat and has struggled to drop weight in the past and is more than likely insulin resistant to a certain degree. Something doesnt sit right with me gents, im sorry about that.


no one mentioned losing weight. you will recomp. lose fat whilst maintaining muscle. it works . this is the last time im pisting anything about this. results will speak for themselves...


----------



## luther1

Mr_Morocco said:


> im at the post office tomorrow ben,not had time this week


You sending the xmas pressies out uncle luth? Dont forget me


----------



## Mr_Morocco

luther1 said:


> You sending the xmas pressies out uncle luth? Dont forget me


Got you a book on how not to look gay in every avi pic


----------



## biglbs

Fatstuff said:


> Ok, so if you are to eat low fat high carb high protein right (im not questioning anything, just putting my thoughts out there) and to eat 4000 calories, lets say 3200 of them are from protein and carbs, that would be 400g protein, 400g carbs. That leaves 800 calories for fats (as lowish fat was stated). Now for an average sized trainer who says they are losing weight would have to be doing a serious amount of work to burn off 400g carbs as well as utilising the protein and fat.
> 
> Now unless your doing a fair whack of cardio and lifting more than u should then i just dont see it as being beneficial for the average sized guy and i certainly dont believe u will lose weight especially if your somebody who has been fat and has struggled to drop weight in the past and is more than likely insulin resistant to a certain degree. Something doesnt sit right with me gents, im sorry about that.


Ok no worries...


----------



## Mr_Morocco

i aint usually attracted to gingers but this bird on come dine with me is the bizzle, i may yet plunge into world of ginger pubes who knows


----------



## luther1

Mr_Morocco said:


> i aint usually attracted to gingers but this bird on come dine with me is the bizzle, i may yet plunge into world of ginger pubes who knows


Like you can afford to be fussy over hair colour lol


----------



## Mr_Morocco

luther1 said:


> Like you can afford to be fussy over hair colour lol


 :lol:

Honestly never even spoken to a ginger when ive been out hardly ever see them, they must have their own clubs they go to


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Natasha Hamilton


----------



## luther1

There is an absolute stunner round here, long hair all the way to her bum. tall with the longest legs. Goes out with a local car dealer and drives a maserati reg number G1 Nge. Ill find out her name later and put it ups so we can fb the b¡Tch. Looks like a model


----------



## Ginger Ben

Mr_Morocco said:


> :lol:
> 
> Honestly never even spoken to a ginger when ive been out hardly ever see them, they must have their own clubs they go to


Yeah, I'm afraid you wouldn't get in though...


----------



## Ginger Ben

Lunch 280g chicken, 220 tinned spuds (cheers for reminding me of these flinty) and a random amount of mixed veg


----------



## TELBOR

Nice Rack!



#gingermingerules


----------



## Ginger Ben

Lunch was good 

Got two free pro 10 samples now! Might mix up a shake in a bit with some oats and pb and see if its any good


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Ginger Ben said:


> Lunch 280g chicken, 220 tinned spuds (cheers for reminding me of these flinty) and a random amount of mixed veg


tinned spuds taste 10x better than normal for me


----------



## Fatstuff

i had a real 'crush' on a ginger bird at college years ago. She had a nipper though and i was young but she had a firing body, amazing t1ts and long wavy 'red' hair that went down to her ass. She was amazing!!

Bet her fanny stunk of p1ss though!


----------



## luther1

Claire bell. Just having another boob job,wanted them even bigger.

Hello ginge,hows your minge,is it red,like your head. Haha


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Lunch 280g chicken, 220 tinned spuds (cheers for reminding me of these flinty) and a random amount of mixed veg


looks almost clean bro lol ... whats the sauce on the chicken ??


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> looks almost clean bro lol ... whats the sauce on the chicken ??


It is clean. The sauce is plain yoghurt with mint and gara masala


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> It is clean. The sauce is plain yoghurt with mint and gara masala


lol.. i wouldnt be allowed it on my plan .... the cauliflower or carrots or the sauce ...

but yes it looks goood bro


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> lol.. i wouldnt be allowed it on my plan .... the cauliflower or carrots or the sauce ...
> 
> but yes it looks goood bro


Unlucky


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> lol.. i wouldnt be allowed it on my plan .... the cauliflower or carrots or the sauce ...
> 
> but yes it looks goood bro


In all seriousness what's the thinking behind cutting out some types of vegetables?


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Unlucky


yes i will be devastated at 17 stone with abs looking like i have been carved out of granite


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> In all seriousness what's the thinking behind cutting out some types of vegetables?


hidden sugars i presume mate ...


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> hidden sugars i presume mate ...


Id be interested to find out more as afaik veg is veg and given its all natural, its all good. Might be wrong though.


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> yes i will be devastated at 17 stone with abs looking like i have been carved out of granite


You will when I've got there too powered by cauliflour! Think of what you've missed out on! Lol


----------



## luther1

Theres only one cnut who posts in here who will ever be in the region of 17st with abs. I thank you all


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Id be interested to find out more as afaik veg is veg and given its all natural, its all good. Might be wrong though.


its high in sugars mate... its all about insulin spikes etc .. far to complicated for me to explain or understand to be honest X but thats the reason i have been told to avoid .

and as fa as you getting to 17 stone ripped mate i couldnt be fcukin more happier for you than anyone bro you know that !!!


----------



## biglbs

Ginger Ben said:


> Id be interested to find out more as afaik veg is veg and given its all natural, its all good. Might be wrong though.


Fibrous green vegitables ,

1 are hard to digest,often taking calories to digest when under done.

2 contain no sugars

3 contain chemicals such as Iodine which acts on the thyroid,to assist fat burning,

Many other properties too,including Iron for Rbc etc

These,i feel,are used as part of Flinty's plan help to speed his metabolism......that will be £100 please,thanks:lol:


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> Fibrous green vegitables ,
> 
> 1 are hard to digest,often taking calories to digest when under done.
> 
> 2 contain no sugars
> 
> 3 contain chemicals such as Iodine which acts on the thyroid,to assist fat burning,
> 
> Many other properties too,including Iron for Rbc etc
> 
> These,i feel,are used as part of Flinty's plan help to speed his metabolism......that will be £100 please,thanks:lol:


Bargain lol


----------



## biglbs

Just had my half cabbage and 2 very lightly cooked leaks,with half a bulb of garlic and 10oz rump,small sweet spud,,,,mmmmm


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> Bargain lol


I am ssoooooo cheap


----------



## biglbs

Ben if you use Peps later you too need to avoid spikes...


----------



## luther1

biglbs said:


> Fibrous green vegitables ,
> 
> 1 are hard to digest,often taking calories to digest when under done.
> 
> 2 contain no sugars
> 
> 3 contain chemicals such as Iodine which acts on the thyroid,to assist fat burning,
> 
> Many other properties too,including Iron for Rbc etc
> 
> These,i feel,are used as part of Flinty's plan help to speed his metabolism......that will be £100 please,thanks:lol:


Non green vegetables raise your blood glucose levels and make you put on weight. Cauliflower is a major culprit and also carrots have the highest sugar content of any veg. As flinty is doing and as lobes quotes says,greens ftw


----------



## Fatstuff

cauliflower (the major culprit lol) rates 15 on the glycaemic index - its hardly a mars bar! :lol:


----------



## luther1

Fatstuff said:


> cauliflower (the major culprit lol) rates 15 on the glycaemic index - its hardly a mars bar! :lol:


Its a mars bar in the world of vegetables and a carrot is a box of chocs,so you carry on!


----------



## luther1

Tbf,I didn't realise its gi was 15. Same as broccoli and spinach then lol


----------



## biglbs

luther1 said:


> Its a mars bar in the world of vegetables and a carrot is a box of chocs,so you carry on!


Again with this one,if slightly under cooked it is better,it will have an effect on lowering the glycemic index but no effect on thyroid,broccoli, cauliflower, lettuce, zucchini, and the like are all ok,Broccoli is fantastic.

Incidently adding or cooking veg in oil,lowers GI too.


----------



## Fatstuff

luther1 said:


> Its a mars bar in the world of vegetables and a carrot is a box of chocs,so you carry on!


im sure ukm is the world of vegetables these days lol


----------



## biglbs

A little study to help generaly gave the below info,interesting,but ultimatly Green and fibrous is the king,again for Iodine and digestion effort above all.

In my book, I classify vegetables into three types: low, moderate, and high calorie. Low calorie veggies include broccoli, cauliflower, lettuce, zucchini, and the like. Such veggies have a glycemic rating of essentially zero, meaning they do not elevate blood sugar at all. Moreover, when eaten with high carb foods, the low calorie vegetables help to lower the glycemic response of the whole meal. I've found this to be true, with sautéed veggies working best of all. This is probably because the oil used for sautéing also tends to lessen the glycemic response.

Moderate calorie vegetables include carrots, pumpkin, squash, and tomatoes. In my book I discuss how carrots wrongly received a "bad rap" from the glycemic index when initial testing showed they were high glycemic. But further testing showed they in fact have a moderate rating. And more importantly, carrots are not that high in carbs, so eaten in normal amounts, they do not significantly affect blood glucose.

My testing confirms this. If I eat my basic meal of meat, rice or potatoes, vegetables, and a salad, my glycemic response is only slightly higher if the vegetable is a cup of carrots as compared to a cup of broccoli.

Similarly, pumpkin is listed as being high glycemic. But when I eat it, since it is somewhat high in carbs, I'll eat it as both my vegetable and my carb source. And eating even a cup or more of pumpkin with my meat and salad still gives the meal a low glycemic response.

Tomatoes have a low glycemic rating. And have found that they are not problematic at all. I usually include some tomato on my salad, and I often use canned tomatoes of some sort in cooking. For instance, I will spread a can of diced tomatoes over salmon when I cook it. Or I will add some tomatoes to a stir fry. These additions of tomatoes do not increase the glycemic response of the meal.

Also guys tommy's pips/skin thin the blood!


----------



## Ginger Ben

biglbs said:


> A little study to help generaly gave the below info,interesting,but ultimatly Green and fibrous is the king,again for Iodine and digestion effort above all.
> 
> In my book, I classify vegetables into three types: low, moderate, and high calorie. Low calorie veggies include broccoli, cauliflower, lettuce, zucchini, and the like. Such veggies have a glycemic rating of essentially zero, meaning they do not elevate blood sugar at all. Moreover, when eaten with high carb foods, the low calorie vegetables help to lower the glycemic response of the whole meal. I've found this to be true, with sautéed veggies working best of all. This is probably because the oil used for sautéing also tends to lessen the glycemic response.
> 
> Moderate calorie vegetables include carrots, pumpkin, squash, and tomatoes. In my book I discuss how carrots wrongly received a "bad rap" from the glycemic index when initial testing showed they were high glycemic. But further testing showed they in fact have a moderate rating. And more importantly, carrots are not that high in carbs, so eaten in normal amounts, they do not significantly affect blood glucose.
> 
> My testing confirms this. If I eat my basic meal of meat, rice or potatoes, vegetables, and a salad, my glycemic response is only slightly higher if the vegetable is a cup of carrots as compared to a cup of broccoli.
> 
> Similarly, pumpkin is listed as being high glycemic. But when I eat it, since it is somewhat high in carbs, I'll eat it as both my vegetable and my carb source. And eating even a cup or more of pumpkin with my meat and salad still gives the meal a low glycemic response.
> 
> Tomatoes have a low glycemic rating. And have found that they are not problematic at all. I usually include some tomato on my salad, and I often use canned tomatoes of some sort in cooking. For instance, I will spread a can of diced tomatoes over salmon when I cook it. Or I will add some tomatoes to a stir fry. These additions of tomatoes do not increase the glycemic response of the meal.
> 
> Also guys tommy's pips/skin thin the blood!


So what that says is cauliflour and carrots are fine....confused.com


----------



## luther1

A tomato is in fact a fruit. Just sayin


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> A tomato is in fact a fruit. Just sayin


True but would you have them in an apple crumble? No, me neither


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> True but would you have them in an apple crumble? No, me neither


I would if I wanted tomato crumble nom nom


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> I would if I wanted tomato crumble nom nom


Tit

:lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

From yesterday morning, not a great picture by any means but I'm pleased that I have kept what little condition I have post dnp fill out


----------



## biglbs

Ginger Ben said:


> So what that says is cauliflour and carrots are fine....confused.com


They are fine for his needs,ie blood levels.In the study.

Needs in the @flinty style diet are different as i explained,back earlier.Twice actualy.....:lol:His is all about wizzzing up the system..


----------



## biglbs

Ginger Ben said:


> So what that says is cauliflour and carrots are fine....confused.com


They are fine for his needs,ie blood levels.In the study.

Needs in the @flinty style diet are different as i explained,back earlier.Twice actualy.....:lol:His is all about wizzzing up the system..


----------



## Ginger Ben

Full to the brim after dinner  lovely

Looking forward to gym tomorrow morning. Think my plan is

Deads - reasonably high reps

Seated db shoulder press - heavy as poss

Face pulls superset with drop set lat raises

Inc bench shrugs - a new one for me but they look good


----------



## flinty90

@Fatstuff have you got before and after pics of your journey mate ?? not sure if i have ever seen any in your old journal etc ??


----------



## Ginger Ben

Slater from saved by the bell and the fat kardashian preseting the American x factor..really, that's the best you could get?!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Ginger Ben said:


> Slater from saved by the bell and the fat kardashian preseting the American x factor..really, that's the best you could get?!


Sh1t wrong forum.......


----------



## Ginger Ben

No matter how many times I watch this guy I'm blown away


----------



## biglbs

Carrots make ya see in the dark,good for buggery then! :lol:


----------



## luther1

biglbs said:


> Carrots make ya see in the dark,good for buggery then! :lol:


They do make you see in the dark,it's a fact.

You never see a rabbit wearing glasses do you?


----------



## biglbs

luther1 said:


> They do make you see in the dark,it's a fact.
> 
> You never see a rabbit wearing glasses do you?


Fixed


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning all,

Weight is 197.8lbs this morning. Exactly the same as last week. This is good as it means that I have finally found my true maintenance macros which I'm not sure I had ever done properly before.

So weight has actually dropped 1lb since I came off dnp two weeks ago and then stabilised for last ten days or so.

So the next part of my plan is to now increase calories by 300 per day to 3300. Macro ratios will stay the same as this seems to be working so far. Ratios have been 40% p, 30% f, 30% c so I'll keep them the same.

Will do this for another two weeks then take another look at it depending on what results, if any, I see.

Gym soon, not going to hit traps as they still feel stiff from back the other day. Will be doing deads so they will get some action but no isolation.


----------



## flinty90

hey Ben this is just advice and not gospel

If you seem to have found a macro balance mate i would run the same for about 3-4 weeks without change and make sure your holding for that time, then start from that baseline and change things gradually to see the little changes creep in..

10 days is not a true reflection mate IMHO but like i say thats just advice and not gospel ...

glad your buzzing though mate and looks like your on right path for you X


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> hey Ben this is just advice and not gospel
> 
> If you seem to have found a macro balance mate i would run the same for about 3-4 weeks without change and make sure your holding for that time, then start from that baseline and change things gradually to see the little changes creep in..
> 
> 10 days is not a true reflection mate IMHO but like i say thats just advice and not gospel ...
> 
> glad your buzzing though mate and looks like your on right path for you X


Thanks flinty, I did wonder if I should leave it a bit longer but I'm impatient  might meet you half way and give it 3 weeks


----------



## Fatstuff

@flinty90, i havent got any before pics as such but i did post one on the other forum (UM) from when i was 18 and half stone, i dont feel comfortable posting too much on here as this place gets a lot of traffic and i like to remain anonymous lol


----------



## George-Bean

Rub your face out ;-D Be proud of your achievements mate.


----------



## TELBOR

Fatstuff said:


> @flinty90, i havent got any before pics as such but i did post one on the other forum (UM) from when i was 18 and half stone, i dont feel comfortable posting too much on here as this place gets a lot of traffic and i like to remain anonymous lol


Like George said, rub your face out.

Why feel uncomfortable with what you work on day in day out?

If your worried about traffic is it because of the gear use........?


----------



## Fatstuff

R0BLET said:


> Like George said, rub your face out.
> 
> Why feel uncomfortable with what you work on day in day out?
> 
> If your worried about traffic is it because of the gear use........?


I have spoke about gear use, reccy use, cheating on my mrs, certain things i wouldnt just admit to lol. Also i dont want anyone knowing im a big fat forum geek (I get random drug tests at work, there is a zero tolerance policy)


----------



## flinty90

Fatstuff said:


> I have spoke about gear use, reccy use, cheating on my mrs, certain things i wouldnt just admit to lol. Also i dont want anyone knowing im a big fat forum geek (I get random drug tests at work, there is a zero tolerance policy)


Would still be good to see your progress from where you were to what you are now .... just put a black blob over your chops and post up ....


----------



## Fatstuff

flinty90 said:


> Would still be good to see your progress from where you were to what you are now .... just put a black blob over your chops and post up ....


im off to my moms now, but if i have a brave spell later ill do it :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

This mornings deads and shoulder session. Left ham wasn't feeling 100% today so didn't push weight on deads, felt comfy and nailed the form so was good. Also stripped shoulders back to basics and kept intensity high again which was good.

Deads

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Seated db shoulder press

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] lost focus annoying!

[email protected]

[email protected]

Superset db lat raise with drop set

[email protected] drop [email protected]

[email protected] drop to [email protected]

[email protected] drop to [email protected]

Superset above with barbell front raises

[email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

Prone db shrugs

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] drop to [email protected]

The triple set lat raise drops with the front raises were evil. Arms felt like lead afterwards


----------



## Ginger Ben

415g of Aberdeens finest Angus for dinner. Smashing with sweet spud, kale and onions with mushrooms, thyme and garlic


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> 415g of Aberdeens finest Angus for dinner. Smashing with sweet spud, kale and onions with mushrooms, thyme and garlic


Looks blooming gorgeous!


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Looks blooming gorgeous!


Twas a belter!


----------



## Mr_Morocco

proper food! i had a medium pizza instead :mellow:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Mr_Morocco said:


> proper food! i had a medium pizza instead :mellow:


Medium.....gay


----------



## Ginger Ben

Mr_Morocco said:


> proper food! i had a medium pizza instead :mellow:


How's the dnp going mate? Pizza won't help! Lol


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> 415g of Aberdeens finest Angus for dinner. Smashing with sweet spud, kale and onions with mushrooms, thyme and garlic


Now that is a meal i am allowed bro. sounds gooood !!


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> How's the dnp going mate? Pizza won't help! Lol


Course it will, he's dropping BF


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Course it will, he's dropping BF


Lol, not with pizza on dnp he wont


----------



## Fatstuff

@flinty90

me around 3 years ago



notice the skinny arms also


----------



## Fatstuff

Me now in nice ukm pose










Me in more realistic untensed pose


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> @flinty90
> 
> me around 3 years ago
> 
> View attachment 99702
> 
> 
> notice the skinny arms also


Fvcking chin hasn't shrunk with the weight loss has it......


----------



## Ginger Ben

Done well though mate, really well


----------



## flinty90

Fatstuff said:


> @flinty90
> 
> me around 3 years ago
> 
> View attachment 99702
> 
> 
> notice the skinny arms also


never mind just seen the updated ones lol .. good work mate !!!

get a top off one for recent pic though for a better look !!!


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> Done well though mate, really well


cheers  softly softly catch the monkey, my weight is coming down now - nowhere near abs lol not even outlines but getting there


----------



## Fatstuff

flinty90 said:


> and now ?? whats happened to the tattoo mate ??


post straight after m8


----------



## flinty90

do you have long hair fatstuff ???


----------



## Fatstuff

flinty90 said:


> do you have long hair fatstuff ???


quite the opposite lol, why? It was st georges day and i had a silly england hat on if thats what u were referring to lol.

btw ive literally got anxiety putting them pics up.


----------



## flinty90

Fatstuff said:


> quite the opposite lol, why? It was st georges day and i had a silly england hat on if thats what u were referring to lol.
> 
> btw ive literally got anxiety putting them pics up.


no mate looking at your avi pic it looks like you have locks of hair just draping over your shoulder ???


----------



## Fatstuff

flinty90 said:


> no mate looking at your avi pic it looks like you have locks of hair just draping over your shoulder ???


its vest and part of tattoo on other wrist i think lol


----------



## flinty90

Fatstuff said:


> quite the opposite lol, why? It was st georges day and i had a silly england hat on if thats what u were referring to lol.
> 
> btw ive literally got anxiety putting them pics up.


Mate im absolutely on your bus there bro.. but you see now we know how you look , you will continue to get our support and you will hopefully use the latest picture as your new starting picture,, the fatman is gone and now he isnt fat but has another level to step up to. i hope you achieve your goal mate i really do.. i know we fall out etc but i have never not wanted to see you or anyone fail in there goals and efforts bro !!!


----------



## Fatstuff

haha looking again it does look like i got womans hair


----------



## Fatstuff

flinty90 said:


> Mate im absolutely on your bus there bro.. but you see now we know how you look , you will continue to get our support and you will hopefully use the latest picture as your new starting picture,, the fatman is gone and now he isnt fat but has another level to step up to. i hope you achieve your goal mate i really do.. i know we fall out etc but i have never not wanted to see you or anyone fail in there goals and efforts bro !!!


cheers, reps for that comment. Most positive thing u have said to me lol


----------



## Fatstuff

Reps for ben also for the continuous mocking of the chin that never was:lol: 10 out of 10 for perseverance


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> Reps for ben also for the continuous mocking of the chin that never was:lol: 10 out of 10 for perseverance


Everybody likes a chin joke


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Everybody likes a chin joke


 :innocent: Nah too fcukin easy lol :whistling:


----------



## biglbs

Fatstuff said:


> Me now in nice ukm pose
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me in more realistic untensed pose


Well done,but what is the white powder everywhere in pic 1?????


----------



## Fatstuff

biglbs said:


> Well done,but what is the white powder everywhere in pic 1?????


got to get coked up before a posedown :lol: btw i have no idea!


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Ginger Ben said:


> How's the dnp going mate? Pizza won't help! Lol


Lost 1/2 stone so far, it hard as f00k to stick to low carbs im not used to it. my mate is losing 1lb a day aswell and he doesnt do any exercise at all


----------



## Ginger Ben

Mr_Morocco said:


> Lost 1/2 stone so far, it hard as f00k to stick to low carbs im not used to it. my mate is losing 1lb a day aswell and he doesnt do any exercise at all


Good work mate, what dose you running now? It really is amazing stuff when used sensibly.


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> Well done,but what is the white powder everywhere in pic 1?????


i think you will find its water marks (toothpaste spatter) on the mirror lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> i think you will find its water marks (toothpaste spatter) on the mirror lol


Makes sense given there is what looks like a piece of wet sh1t clinging to the bottom of the mirror as well......


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Makes sense given there is what looks like a piece of wet sh1t clinging to the bottom of the mirror as well......


PMSL... i think fatstuff needs to get the mr muscle out this weekend !!! o sack the fcukin house maid haha

i notice in his second pic there is a lipstick mark on that where he has been kissing his refelection too haha


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> i think you will find its water marks (toothpaste spatter) on the mirror lol


Not arry munk on the mirror then?


----------



## Fatstuff

the piece of wet sh1t as u so eloquently put it is rust lol. Obviously that mirrors not made for the bathroom lol Your right it is toothpaste, ill get my mrs right on it :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> the piece of wet sh1t as u so eloquently put it is rust lol. Obviously that mirrors not made for the bathroom lol Your right it is toothpaste, ill get my mrs right on it :lol:


Too right, she's failing in her duties there mate


----------



## flinty90

Fatstuff said:


> the piece of wet sh1t as u so eloquently put it is rust lol. Obviously that mirrors not made for the bathroom lol Your right it is toothpaste, ill get my mrs right on it :lol:


Well mate lets take a positive out of this situation , at least we know you brush ya fcukin teeth lol (minty fresh) haha :thumbup1:


----------



## Fatstuff

Going gym this morning, the question is .... fasted or no fasted!!!


----------



## flinty90

Fatstuff said:


> Going gym this morning, the question is .... fasted or no fasted!!!


how do you feel ?? if you feel vibrant and energetic go fasted.. if your feeling a bit weak leave gym for 50 minutes and get some oats and protein down ya bro


----------



## Fatstuff

flinty90 said:


> how do you feel ?? if you feel vibrant and energetic go fasted.. if your feeling a bit weak leave gym for 50 minutes and get some oats and protein down ya bro


i feel energetic, i always do before i eat! I dont usually eat till midday when im dieting so think ill just do myself a coffee and bang some aminos down me and get my ass training!


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Ginger Ben said:


> Good work mate, what dose you running now? It really is amazing stuff when used sensibly.


Im running it like this, 1 day 200mg and the next 400mg alternating etc, i may try 600mg though tommorow


----------



## Ginger Ben

Mr_Morocco said:


> Im running it like this, 1 day 200mg and the next 400mg alternating etc, i may try 600mg though tommorow


Good stuff, glad its working well, 600! Lol enjoy the warmth! I actually got heat rash on my forehead from 400mg lol


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Just been reading and apparently its best effective to take 1 tab every 12 hours, also taking 75mcg T3. Theres conflicting info on the whole low carb thing too


----------



## Ginger Ben

Food so far today

60g Whey with 80g powdered oats in water

5 whole and 3 egg whites scrambled with 50g smoked salmon off cuts

Out for roast at the pub later, won't be drinking but no idea what macros will be of course.

Got two chicken breasts out for dinner with tinned spuds and veg. Shake before bed.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Lunch was good, mussels to start followed by roast pork loin with veg etc. no beer, no pudding 

Going to have some quark now as still hungry and then chicken etc later

GVT on legs in the morning again! Bring on the pain!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Thinking of running proviron on next cycle at 25mg a day, thoughts?


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Thinking of running proviron on next cycle at 25mg a day, thoughts?


Well why the fcuk not


----------



## biglbs

Prov is great ,i love it but 50mg/day split.


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Well why the fcuk not


Honestly, I can't think of a single reason!


----------



## Ginger Ben

biglbs said:


> Prov is great ,i love it but 50mg/day split.
> View attachment 99829


Half am half pm or pre and pwo?


----------



## luther1

I'm on 25 mg prov a day,it was more to work in synergie with the 10000ius vit d than anything else,as I'm sure on my test tren cycle I wouldn't have noticed any difference doubling the dose. Anyway,it was to try and snap me out of my awfull lull a couple of weeks ago,and I'm out of it,so I'm thanking @flinty90 for the prov vit d recommendation. I know prov not only raises test but also produces more free test,however I'm sure this was proven not to go to receptors,just 'hang around' for the want of a better phrase.

@biglbs did raise some interesting issues regarding prov and dbol as I'm sure he'll mention


----------



## biglbs

Ginger Ben said:


> Half am half pm or pre and pwo?


Am then pm last thing mate,12 hour split,i believe with any oral if you can split ,then you should.


----------



## Ginger Ben

biglbs said:


> Am then pm last thing mate,12 hour split,i believe with any oral if you can split ,then you should.


Cool thanks. Any issues with prov and dbol as loofer mentioned?


----------



## biglbs

luther1 said:


> I'm on 25 mg prov a day,it was more to work in synergie with the 10000ius vit d than anything else,as I'm sure on my test tren cycle I wouldn't have noticed any difference doubling the dose. Anyway,it was to try and snap me out of my awfull lull a couple of weeks ago,and I'm out of it,so I'm thanking @flinty90 for the prov vit d recommendation. I know prov not only raises test but also produces more free test,however I'm sure this was proven not to go to receptors,just 'hang around' for the want of a better phrase.
> 
> @biglbs did raise some interesting issues regarding prov and dbol as I'm sure he'll mention


You mean Prov/winny?

Also i still swear by the stuff,in the real world i am on 100mg boldone/200 mg ethanate/50mg prov,Peps i am able to bench 190k x1 or 160k x 2 as part of a drop set performed when i trained with BB4 1989 have a peep in my or his journal last thurs!Remember also studies say it does not or does work.All i know is my AAs is minimul.


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> Cool thanks. Any issues with prov and dbol as loofer mentioned?


They were positive issues Ben,the prov enhancing the dbol potency


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> They were positive issues Ben,the prov enhancing the dbol potency


Ah ok ,cool


----------



## Ginger Ben

biglbs said:


> You mean Prov/winny?
> 
> Also i still swear by the stuff,in the real world i am on 100mg boldone/200 mg ethanate/50mg prov,Peps i am able to bench 190k x1 or 160k x 2 as part of a drop set performed when i trained with BB4 1989 have a peep in my or his journal last thurs!Remember also studies say it does not or does work.All i know is my AAs is minimul.


I'll probably run winny at the end of the cycle too


----------



## luther1

luther1 said:


> They were positive issues Ben,the prov enhancing the dbol potency


My bad,winny!

Anyway,went up to beaconsfield yesterday Ben and came down the m4,through the metropolis of amazingstoke and Deane,along Danes hill etc. left early and got home late so I missed the post office,sorry. Will post in the week


----------



## Ginger Ben

Lovely job lbs, reps when I'm allowed


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> My bad,winny!
> 
> Anyway,went up to beaconsfield yesterday Ben and came down the m4,through the metropolis of amazingstoke and Deane,along Danes hill etc. left early and got home late so I missed the post office,sorry. Will post in the week


Heart stirring stuff isn't it lol


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> Heart stirring stuff isn't it lol


My mate had bought a golf r32 so I was too busy racing the tool home to soak up the pleasant scenery lol

Merc sl v r32 at the lights. Sl every time haha


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> My mate had bought a golf r32 so I was too busy racing the tool home to soak up the pleasant scenery lol
> 
> Merc sl v r32 at the lights. Sl every time haha


did you both stop off to do a few haircuts on the way home aswell ya fcukin bumberclaat lol !!!


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> My mate had bought a golf r32 so I was too busy racing the tool home to soak up the pleasant scenery lol
> 
> Merc sl v r32 at the lights. Sl every time haha


SL or SLK ?!

R32's are a good laugh though


----------



## luther1

R0BLET said:


> SL or SLK ?!
> 
> R32's are a good laugh though


SL. Do I fcuking look like some *** little singer from take that?


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> SL. Do I fcuking look like some *** little singer from take that?


 :whistling:


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> SL. Do I fcuking look like some *** little singer from take that?


Daft question mate..... yes, yes you do lol.

AMG??

If it is sell it and invest in some food ya skinny c.unt


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> SL. Do I fcuking look like some *** little singer from take that?


No, definitely more the SL driving Nigel Havers type.....


----------



## luther1

flinty90 said:


> :whistling:


I could be the toned break dancer fella and you could be fat robbie lol


----------



## flinty90

R0BLET said:


> Daft question mate..... yes, yes you do lol.
> 
> AMG??
> 
> If it is sell it and invest in some food ya skinny c.unt


LOL


----------



## flinty90

See above illustration cnut lol



luther1 said:


> I could be the toned break dancer fella and you could be fat robbie lol


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> I could be the toned break dancer fella and you could be fat robbie lol


Or....


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> LOL


----------



## luther1

R0BLET said:


> Or....
> 
> View attachment 99853


 I do all my own singing though


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> I do all my own singing though


So does he....


----------



## Ginger Ben

Cold this morning isn't it!!! Off to do early leg session, will report back 

Have a good day everybody


----------



## Ginger Ben

Legs brutalised

Gvt leg press

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Deficit sldl

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Leg extn

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] drop to [email protected] drop to [email protected] drop to [email protected]

Seated calf raises

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] drop to [email protected] drop to [email protected] drop to [email protected]


----------



## Ginger Ben

Afternoon all, quiet in here today, somebody fart? 

Foods been spot on so far today, got a fat pork chop (minus the fat!) For dinner with couscous and a pile of kale.

Probably going to be a bit light on carbs today but not the end of the world.


----------



## Fatstuff

nout going on in here?


----------



## George-Bean

Nice early leg session mate. I wouldn't be able to walk for a week.


----------



## Fatstuff

George-Bean said:


> Nice early leg session mate. I wouldn't be able to walk for a week.


I did hams, back and biceps yesterday, first time i have had DOMS in my biceps. (think i overdone them because i was looking at my new vein haha)


----------



## Ginger Ben

George-Bean said:


> Nice early leg session mate. I wouldn't be able to walk for a week.


Neither will I! Lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> I did hams, back and biceps yesterday, first time i have had DOMS in my biceps. (think i overdone them because i was looking at my new vein haha)


Lol, good veinage!

I do one isolation exercise for bis but hit.them hard, seems to work but never feel sore the next day.


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol, good veinage!
> 
> I do one isolation exercise for bis but hit.them hard, seems to work but never feel sore the next day.


I only did SLDL, Leg curls, Lat pull downs, DB rows, Curls - all around 4x12 reps


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> I only did SLDL, Leg curls, Lat pull downs, DB rows, Curls - all around 4x12 reps


Ahh good work. Thought it was one of your disco sessions with your mates


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> Ahh good work. Thought it was one of your disco sessions with your mates


Actually it was with one of my mates, he just done back and biceps though, he did cardio when i was doing my hams lol - i have changed my routine now after much reading and research while i was off work and gym ill - gave me plenty of time with my head in a book


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> Actually it was with one of my mates, he just done back and biceps though, he did cardio when i was doing my hams lol - i have changed my routine now after much reading and research while i was off work and gym ill - gave me plenty of time with my head in a book


Good stuff mate. Nice to have a fresh plan to get you refocussed. What's your gear plan? You still dieting until January?


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> Good stuff mate. Nice to have a fresh plan to get you refocussed. What's your gear plan? You still dieting until January?


Dieting until im happy mate, if that takes me further than january then so be it. It will be a long hard slog but hopefully worth it. Got told by my m8s sister in law that im looking 'buff' last night


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> Dieting until im happy mate, if that takes me further than january then so be it. It will be a long hard slog but hopefully worth it. Got told by my m8s sister in law that im looking 'buff' last night


Fair enough mate, good idea.

I know I'm hardly team alpha lean but i have to say shedding a stone and a bit of fat has cheered me up no end and I really wish I'd done it sooner. I'm really excited about building up from a leaner base and seeing the results from that. Id encourage anybody to lean up first then worry about size. Just my opinion from a new perspective.


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> Fair enough mate, good idea.
> 
> I know I'm hardly team alpha lean but i have to say shedding a stone and a bit of fat has cheered me up no end and I really wish I'd done it sooner. I'm really excited about building up from a leaner base and seeing the results from that. Id encourage anybody to lean up first then worry about size. Just my opinion from a new perspective.


I think i agree with u fella


----------



## Fatstuff

i bet body fat percentage wise, im not massively high in the numbers, but its where its placed that pi55es me off lol, my mate is 17 stone and is probably above 30%bf but his belly and chest is leaner than mine lol - he has got a massive ass and legs though LOL


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> i bet body fat percentage wise, im not massively high in the numbers, but its where its placed that pi55es me off lol, my mate is 17 stone and is probably above 30%bf but his belly and chest is leaner than mine lol - he has got a massive ass and legs though LOL


Haha yeah know what you mean. I will get mine done properly bodypod styley before next cycle and take a good range of pics and measurements. Really keen to crack on with it now!!


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> Haha yeah know what you mean. I will get mine done properly bodypod styley before next cycle and take a good range of pics and measurements. Really keen to crack on with it now!!


body pods are expensive arent they


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> body pods are expensive arent they


Think aus got one done for £30 somewhere in London. I'll be up there quite a bit soon so could pop in and get it done.


----------



## flinty90

journal closed (mentioning team alpha). fcuk me im never reading here again x


----------



## TELBOR

Fatstuff said:


> i bet body fat percentage wise, im not massively high in the numbers, but its where its placed that pi55es me off lol, my mate is 17 stone and is probably above 30%bf but his belly and chest is leaner than mine lol - he has got a massive ass and legs though LOL


A lean belly lol. Is that one of those barrel bellies that's hard 

I'm a good 15-20% on the BF. Not too fussed tbh, it's a winter coat


----------



## Fatstuff

R0BLET said:


> A lean belly lol. Is that one of those barrel bellies that's hard
> 
> I'm a good 15-20% on the BF. Not too fussed tbh, it's a winter coat


well, i mean he has a defined chest and no abs though but flat stomach, has an ass like nicki minaj though


----------



## TELBOR

Fatstuff said:


> well, i mean he has a defined chest and no abs though but flat stomach, has an ass like nicki minaj though


You say that like it's a bad thing lol


----------



## Fatstuff

R0BLET said:


> You say that like it's a bad thing lol


Well ill introduce u to him if ur into that kind of thing :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning all, last couple of days of freedom for me!

Rest day from gym today and doing the rounds visiting grandparents and my mum before we hopefully get really busy with work between now and Xmas.

Out for dinner tonight but will keep it as clean as I can, meat and veg option or maybe fish. Rest of food will be usual stuff.

Gym tomorrow is going to be gvt on chest! Going to hurt. Not sure what weight to use so might pyramid it a bit on way up then level off.


----------



## TELBOR

Fatstuff said:


> Well ill introduce u to him if ur into that kind of thing :lol:


I'm into her peachy ar5e !!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Early night for me. Chest destruction gvt style tomorrow!!


----------



## TELBOR

Have a good one mate!

I'm starting to get jealous of people training


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Have a good one mate!
> 
> I'm starting to get jealous of people training


Morning squire, when does your place open? Maybe you should get a power rack and some kit off ebay and make a home gym?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Todays chest and tris session

Decline bench gvt

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Dips with focus on tris

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] drop set to [email protected]

Superset cable flys

[email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

Superset vbar press downs

[email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

Floor wipers

20, 15, 15, 15 15, 12, 10 (102 total reps)

Really enjoyed that session. Gvt is hard but feels great once you've done it, also means you don't need to do much else in that session.


----------



## Mr_Morocco

whats gvt? and wth is a floor wiper lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

Mr_Morocco said:


> whats gvt? and wth is a floor wiper lol


Gvt stands for German volume training. It's basically doing ten sets of ten for your main compound lift per muscle group with a minute rest or less between each set. Technically you are many to use the same weight for all sets the theory being you start to hit failure and drop reps about half way through then your body adapts very quickly to the stress its under and you get a kind of bounce back for the last few sets.

I varied the weight as is first time I've done it in ages so didn't know what weight to use and tbh my way still achieved the same which is total muscle destruction! Lol 

There is quite a lot on the net about it. It's excellent for building mass and endurance. I would recommend doing it for a month or so i.e. 4 sessions per muscle group then changing to a lower volume workout like ten sets of five so you can move more weight and progress etc.

Floow wipers are a brilliant IME core and ab exercise. Can't attach a link from my phone but plenty of videos on you tube showing you how to do them.


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Ginger Ben said:


> Gvt stands for German volume training. It's basically doing ten sets of ten for your main compound lift per muscle group with a minute rest or less between each set. Technically you are many to use the same weight for all sets the theory being you start to hit failure and drop reps about half way through then your body adapts very quickly to the stress its under and you get a kind of bounce back for the last few sets.
> 
> I varied the weight as is first time I've done it in ages so didn't know what weight to use and tbh my way still achieved the same which is total muscle destruction! Lol
> 
> There is quite a lot on the net about it. It's excellent for building mass and endurance. I would recommend doing it for a month or so i.e. 4 sessions per muscle group then changing to a lower volume workout like ten sets of five so you can move more weight and progress etc.
> 
> Floow wipers are a brilliant IME core and ab exercise. Can't attach a link from my phone but plenty of videos on you tube showing you how to do them.


may give it a go.

where do you get bac water from? ive just orderd 20,000iu pregnyl to run for PCT or may decide to run throughout not sure yet


----------



## Ginger Ben

Mr_Morocco said:


> may give it a go.
> 
> where do you get bac water from? ive just orderd 20,000iu pregnyl to run for PCT or may decide to run throughout not sure yet


Try here mate

http://www.melanotanmagic.com/index.php?_a=viewProd&productId=16

A lot of places are out of stock, stuff is sometimes harder to get than rocking horse sh1t.

I'd run it during if I were you, no point making recovery harder for yourself than you need to.


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Ginger Ben said:


> Try here mate
> 
> http://www.melanotanmagic.com/index.php?_a=viewProd&productId=16
> 
> A lot of places are out of stock, stuff is sometimes harder to get than rocking horse sh1t.
> 
> I'd run it during if I were you, no point making recovery harder for yourself than you need to.


Ive just orderd from sms-health and insulin pins etc

Yeah because im also running tren i think its best to run HCG this time although i was fine on just my test cycle, i've already done 1 week of test/tren 2nd injection tommorow..does it matter if i start HCG after 2-3 weeks? Also wheres best to inject the HCG


----------



## Ginger Ben

Mr_Morocco said:


> Ive just orderd from sms-health and insulin pins etc
> 
> Yeah because im also running tren i think its best to run HCG this time although i was fine on just my test cycle, i've already done 1 week of test/tren 2nd injection tommorow..does it matter if i start HCG after 2-3 weeks? Also wheres best to inject the HCG


No, doesnt matter starting it now. You can either load it in to the same pin as your weekly aas jab or just pin it IM anywhere really. Some say to do it sub q but I read Mars say thats bollocks and IM is the way forward.


----------



## George-Bean

Its looking good in here Bengingerman! I agree about building whence youve become lean, I want lean first and foremost, but not skinny ;-D

Your doing these weighted?


----------



## Fatstuff

i couldnt do that floor wiper thing in the gym i would feel like a right bellend lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> i couldnt do that floor wiper thing in the gym i would feel like a right bellend lol


Na mate you'd look like a fvcking warrior! Mans core exercise, pussies need not apply


----------



## Ginger Ben

George-Bean said:


> Its looking good in here Bengingerman! I agree about building whence youve become lean, I want lean first and foremost, but not skinny ;-D
> 
> Your doing these weighted?


That's the ones, I do them in the smith as its easier to get under bar etc but essentially the same thing. Hits core hard!


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> Na mate you'd look like a fvcking warrior! Mans core exercise, pussies need not apply







what next?


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Fatstuff said:


> what next?


so now we know what kinda of porn you were looking for...'******* gays working out'


----------



## Ginger Ben

Lol, thanks for that stan but i thought you wanted to remain anonymous on here...??


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol, thanks for that stan but i thought you wanted to remain anonymous on here...??


ha i wish i was that skinny lol


----------



## George-Bean

He makes me feel rather beefy lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

Foods been spot on today, steak for dinner with sweet spud mash and mixed greens.

Quark, a scoop and some pb later will get me to my macros nicely for today.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Foods been spot on today, steak for dinner with sweet spud mash and mixed greens.
> 
> Quark, a scoop and some pb later will get me to my macros nicely for today.


Steak for me too 

Having rice with mine though, and I've got some quark in the fridge?!

How gay are us lot!


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Steak for me too
> 
> Having rice with mine though, and I've got some quark in the fridge?!
> 
> How gay are us lot!


Fully blown mate


----------



## George-Bean

As gay as a handbag full of rainbows?


----------



## luther1

All the best to you and the mrs for the start of your new venture tomorrow benjy


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> All the best to you and the mrs for the start of your new venture tomorrow benjy


X2!

Back to work Benjamin


----------



## flinty90

onwards benster x


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> All the best to you and the mrs for the start of your new venture tomorrow benjy


Thanks mate, means a lot.



R0BLET said:


> X2!
> 
> Back to work Benjamin





flinty90 said:


> onwards benster x


Cheers chaps, hope I can remember how to do it!

Right, better get off UKM first! Lol


----------



## luther1

Like a fcuking ghost town in here now free time is a premium.


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> Like a fcuking ghost town in here now free time is a premium.


I'm still around 

Thinking about a lunch break as missed breakfast!


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> I'm still around
> 
> Thinking about a lunch break as missed breakfast!


Bet you've lost a stone already pmsl


----------



## Mr_Morocco

R0BLET said:


> Bet you've lost a stone already pmsl


Took my last DNP tab yesterday morning, lost half a stone in 2 weeks and from what ive read ill know for sure how much ive shifted after about a week or so. Feels good to eat carbs ive had weetabix, wholegrain pasta and oats in my shake so far :thumb:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Mr_Morocco said:


> Took my last DNP tab yesterday morning, lost half a stone in 2 weeks and from what ive read ill know for sure how much ive shifted after about a week or so. Feels good to eat carbs ive had weetabix, wholegrain pasta and oats in my shake so far :thumb:


Be interesting.to see what.your weight.finishes.at mate.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Be interesting.to see what.your weight.finishes.at mate.


What's.with.the.dots.new.office.keyboard. broke.


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> What's.with.the.dots.new.office.keyboard. broke.


Fvcking phone!! Lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

pmsl


----------



## tyramhall

Ginger Ben said:


> View attachment 100271
> 
> 
> pmsl


Lol. Looks like the dude in the background is playing golf!


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> View attachment 100271
> 
> 
> pmsl


I can see your business being a great success lol

Get some work done


----------



## luther1

First day of the launch of the new empire and benjy decides to google images of silly gym antics.


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> First day of the launch of the new empire and benjy decides to google images of silly gym antics.


knowing ben he changed his fcukin mind 12 times. decided fcuk it had a w4nk and ate a 3 pack of creme eggs lol.. now wonderi g wether to cut or take dnp again for a day lol.. xx


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> knowing ben he changed his fcukin mind 12 times. decided fcuk it had a w4nk and ate a 3 pack of creme eggs lol.. now wonderi g wether to cut or take dnp again for a day lol.. xx


Bet his company name has changed twice today lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

[email protected]! Lol i may have changed a few things.....


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> [email protected]! Lol i may have changed a few things.....


wish you would change your fcukin underwear you stink of p1ss lol..


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> wish you would change your fcukin underwear you stink of p1ss lol..


lol, says you looking like a gay fireman sam in your avi :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Rest day from.gym again tomorrow as got a bit of work to do!

However got a gvt back and bis session planned for Saturday morning then I'm donning the tweed and heading to the races


----------



## luther1

Busy day at work tomorrow Ben? Internet poker? Flick through the Argos catalogue? Wash the car? Miss a couple of meals?


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> Busy day at work tomorrow Ben? Internet poker? Flick through the Argos catalogue? Wash the car? Miss a couple of meals?


Lol, yeah probably all of the above


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol, yeah probably all of the above


lol @ probably...


----------



## George-Bean

Ya might be in a state of flux bengingerman but ya looking good mate!


----------



## Ginger Ben

George-Bean said:


> Ya might be in a state of flux bengingerman but ya looking good mate!


Thanks matey but I'm not really in a state, just moved back to the real working world so a slight adjustment needed to how I plan things but its very easy, just need to do it!


----------



## TELBOR

Fatty's place of worship!



Zoom in lol

Dixy Chicken


----------



## luther1

R0BLET said:


> Fatty's place of worship!
> 
> View attachment 100319
> 
> 
> Zoom in lol
> 
> Dixy Chicken  [/QUOT
> 
> Hectic day for you too then rob?


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> Massively!
> 
> Was waiting for someone lol


----------



## luther1

R0BLET said:


> Yeah,the manager of dixy chicken to open up


----------



## MRSTRONG

thought i best pop in and post seeing as this journal is full of skinny cnuts getting skinnier .

i feel like a fcuking giant in here


----------



## flinty90

ewen said:


> thought i best pop in and post seeing as this journal is full of skinny cnuts getting skinnier .
> 
> i feel like a fcuking giant in here


yeah a giant nobsack lol.


----------



## Ginger Ben

ewen said:


> thought i best pop in and post seeing as this journal is full of skinny cnuts getting skinnier .
> 
> i feel like a fcuking giant in here


Welcome stranger, you're blocking the light, could you step aside you big cnut!


----------



## MRSTRONG

so where the fcuks fatsuff with his mrs delt avi ? the skinny weak cnut .


----------



## flinty90

ewen said:


> so where the fcuks fatsuff with his mrs delt avi ? the skinny weak cnut .


i think hes doing a mr muscle advert and cleaning his fvukin bathroom mirror at same time..


----------



## MRSTRONG

flinty90 said:


> i think hes doing a mr muscle advert and cleaning his fvukin bathroom mirror at same time..


not with them skinny arms he`s not , fcuking smeagle has bigger guns .


----------



## luther1

flinty90 said:


> i think hes doing a mr muscle advert and cleaning his fvukin bathroom mirror at same time..


hes training hard for mr puniverse


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> hes training hard for mr puniverse


thats not nice bro...


----------



## MRSTRONG

luther1 said:


> hes training hard for mr puniverse


the only other contenders live in somalia lol


----------



## flinty90

ewen said:


> the only other contenders live in somalia lol


lol now theres a place i feel like a giant...


----------



## MRSTRONG

flinty90 said:


> lol now theres a place i feel like a giant...


And fatstuffs house lol


----------



## flinty90

lol to be fair fatty has done well so i will be the bigger man(again lol) and stop the mocking....


----------



## luther1

flinty90 said:


> lol to be fair fatty has done well so i will be the bigger man(again lol) and stop the mocking....


fattys got a good sense of humour,he can take it on the chin


----------



## MRSTRONG

luther1 said:


> fattys got a good sense of humour,he can take it on the chin


hes got a few chins to take it on aswell .


----------



## Ginger Ben

I haven't seen chinny for a while now hope he's not trapped under those pink 1.5's again


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> I haven't seen chinny for a while now hope he's not trapped under those pink 1.5's again


his gym dont go up to that weight does it ??


----------



## Ginger Ben

Got all my grub in so far today 

Really looking forward to gym tomorrow morning and planning to do gvt chin ups, low rep heavy deads, mid rep range seated rows and curls in the squat rack to finish off.


----------



## Mr_Morocco

pmsl love these journals

what you eaten so far today benjamin?


----------



## Fatstuff

R0BLET said:


> Fatty's place of worship!
> 
> View attachment 100319
> 
> 
> Zoom in lol
> 
> Dixy Chicken


That's by the blues ground in brum isn't it Robert?


----------



## Fatstuff

Btw ur all cnuts lol


----------



## MRSTRONG

Fatstuff said:


> Btw ur all cnuts lol


ive had several [email protected] over your birds delt pic :wub:


----------



## TELBOR

Fatstuff said:


> That's by the blues ground in brum isn't it Robert?


Yeah it is!

Sick to death this week with all the slow c.unts round here and those in the black country 

I haven't seen a single unit in Brum, you must be the biggest one here lol

Allllllllrightmaaaaaate........ seems to be one word here!!


----------



## Fatstuff

R0BLET said:


> Yeah it is!
> 
> Sick to death this week with all the slow c.unts round here and those in the black country
> 
> I haven't seen a single unit in Brum, you must be the biggest one here lol
> 
> Allllllllrightmaaaaaate........ seems to be one word here!!


Alright mate


----------



## Fatstuff

R0BLET said:


> Yeah it is!
> 
> Sick to death this week with all the slow c.unts round here and those in the black country
> 
> I haven't seen a single unit in Brum, you must be the biggest one here lol
> 
> Allllllllrightmaaaaaate........ seems to be one word here!!


Whereabouts in brum u been?


----------



## TELBOR

Fatstuff said:


> Alright mate


That's the one!


----------



## Fatstuff

Make today a dixy day


----------



## TELBOR

Fatstuff said:


> Whereabouts in brum u been?


Everywhere lol


----------



## Fatstuff

R0BLET said:


> Everywhere lol


doing what - u dont sell toothpaste any more do u


----------



## TELBOR

Fatstuff said:


> doing what - u dont sell toothpaste any more do u


No I don't mate 

I had to sign an internet policy doc for this new job last week, so can't mention names etc

But our products are in 99% of the UK's households lol


----------



## Fatstuff

R0BLET said:


> No I don't mate
> 
> I had to sign an internet policy doc for this new job last week, so can't mention names etc
> 
> But our products are in 99% of the UK's households lol


hmmmmm...... special brew?


----------



## TELBOR

Fatstuff said:


> hmmmmm...... special brew?


Lol. Nope, that's 99% of Chelmsley Wood pmsl


----------



## Mr_Morocco

r0b your in my ends blud and u never txt me wag1 with dat!


----------



## MRSTRONG

R0BLET said:


> No I don't mate
> 
> I had to sign an internet policy doc for this new job last week, so can't mention names etc
> 
> But our products are in 99% of the UK's households lol


mirrors covered in sh1t ?


----------



## Mr_Morocco

ewen said:


> mirrors covered in sh1t ?


i reckon hes a glorified carpet salesman


----------



## TELBOR

Mr_Morocco said:


> r0b your in my ends blud and u never txt me wag1 with dat!


Text me yoof! I'm terrible for losing numbers!!

I'm not in Brum anymore though lol


----------



## Fatstuff

ewen said:


> mirrors covered in sh1t ?


bloody hell, u got a right hardon for me today lol


----------



## MRSTRONG

Fatstuff said:


> bloody hell, u got a right hardon for me today lol


I was gonna neg you but thought I'd take the pi55 instead 

I'll leave you alone now but only coz I'm off to work soon .


----------



## Fatstuff

ewen said:


> I was gonna neg you but thought I'd take the pi55 instead
> 
> I'll leave you alone now but only coz I'm off to work soon .


LOL, if i offended u it was by accident, 'twas only a joke x 

true though :rolleye:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning banditos,

Back and bis are having it this morning. Just letting my oats and protein settle then its on like ping pong!


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Morning banditos,
> 
> Back and bis are having it this morning. Just letting my oats and protein settle then its on like ping pong!


Good lad!

Just had mine too 

Have a good one


----------



## George-Bean

I need a pint of tea before my ass will move out of the chair.


----------



## flinty90

George-Bean said:


> I need a pint of tea before my ass will move out of the chair.


you ready for tomorrow bro ?? im feeling very fcukin supercharged i have to say ,, @R0BLET will let you know what mood im in after session today lol.... i was doing a lot of screaming last night in gym... bieng away from it all week triggers some right aggression in there when i finally get home :cursing:


----------



## George-Bean

Im ready mate ;-D gonna try not to workout today ;-D

Not sure I like the idea of screaming in the gym lol


----------



## flinty90

George-Bean said:


> Im ready mate ;-D gonna try not to workout today ;-D
> 
> Not sure I like the idea of screaming in the gym lol


have a rest today do a bit of cardioif you must and at worst do a bit of back it will balance you out for tomorrow lol ...

if you have another mate or something coming tomorrow thats fine bro... will try and make our session as informative as we can bro !!


----------



## George-Bean

Ill ask Andy Hitler, he is a big cnut and as keen as mustard.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Savage back and bis session bit pushed for time so a minute rest between all sets and no fannying. Done in 40 minutes.

Gvt chin ups all at bodyweight

10

10

10

10

10

7+3

7+3

7+3

8+2

7+2+1

(100 rep total)

Deads

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Seated machine row

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] failure

Lying cable curl giant drop set

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Done and totally ruined!


----------



## George-Bean

Big deads mate! I aint doing them again, I am deffo taking a leaf out of Milkys book in that department, I am sure they do my back no good.


----------



## Fatstuff

Beastly m8!!! Them chins must of hurt lol


----------



## Fatstuff

I did a pull session yesterday Ben

Deads

Chins

Prone BB rows!

Only 10kg down on my dead pb so feel quite happy considering the 2 month cal deficit. Although Matt was there and did point out I am not using my legs enough. (Ass lifting first) Possibly weak quads. I have been doing front squats recently so hopefully that will help.


----------



## Ginger Ben

George-Bean said:


> Big deads mate! I aint doing them again, I am deffo taking a leaf out of Milkys book in that department, I am sure they do my back no good.


Got to do them properly mate and then they shouldn't hurt, well not in an injury sort of way anyhow. These weren't particularly heavy but were all I could do with no grip and shagged lats and arms after the chins


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> Beastly m8!!! Them chins must of hurt lol


Yep!! Fingers forearms go first, they get numb! Lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> I did a pull session yesterday Ben
> 
> Deads
> 
> Chins
> 
> Prone BB rows!
> 
> Only 10kg down on my dead pb so feel quite happy considering the 2 month cal deficit. Although Matt was there and did point out I am not using my legs enough. (Ass lifting first) Possibly weak quads. I have been doing front squats recently so hopefully that will help.


Sounds good mate, might be weak core too.as got to keep that tight to keep your back flat and not rise ass first.

Prone bb rows sound good, do them on a slight incline bench?


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> Sounds good mate, might be weak core too.as got to keep that tight to keep your back flat and not rise ass first.
> 
> Prone bb rows sound good, do them on a slight incline bench?


Yes mate, first time doing them. Not 100% convinced as you can't pull the weight right close to you. I just didn't feel up to standard BB row after heavy deads. I may rethink them and swap for DB rows and use the BB for my light pull session (8-12 reps)


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> Yes mate, first time doing them. Not 100% convinced as you can't pull the weight right close to you. I just didn't feel up to standard BB row after heavy deads. I may rethink them and swap for DB rows and use the BB for my light pull session (8-12 reps)


I did prone db rows the other day, great for traps and you can pull them as high as you want.


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> I did prone db rows the other day, great for traps and you can pull them as high as you want.


Yeah DBs are probably my favourite for rowing as it gives your grip a good test and you have more freedom of ROM. Also if doing single arms you can hold your weight with other arm.


----------



## TELBOR

Good work on the chins and deads mate! Must be fooooooked


----------



## Ginger Ben

Well I'm fvcking gutted. Been at the races today. Did the toteplacepot which is when you try to pick a placed horse (1st to 3rd usually) in the first 6 races of the day.

Well I actually did it! Was buzzing and reckon I had about 2 grand owing...however.....went to cash in my slip and the bloke said its coming up as zero. I said check it again, as was fairly sure I'd got it right he said you have got them all but because a horse pulled out of the fourth race they only placed to 2nd and mine came in third!!

So I won nothing!! Fvcking bastards!!!!!


----------



## Milky

Awwwww man, gutting !


----------



## Ginger Ben

Milky said:


> Awwwww man, gutting !


Yeah it was, had really got excited about it and then had my strawberries well and truely pi55ed on


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Yeah it was, had really got excited about it and then had my strawberries well and truely pi55ed on


That's a bit plop!


----------



## luther1

R0BLET said:


> That's a bit plop!


I agree,I would have been far more annoyed about someone pi55!ng on my strawberries than not winning the money


----------



## Ginger Ben

Leg day again tomorrow, how'd that come round so fast?!?!

Gvt leg press will be the guts of it again followed by Sldl, extensions and calfs. Simples


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


> Well I'm fvcking gutted. Been at the races today. Did the toteplacepot which is when you try to pick a placed horse (1st to 3rd usually) in the first 6 races of the day.
> 
> Well I actually did it! Was buzzing and reckon I had about 2 grand owing...however.....went to cash in my slip and the bloke said its coming up as zero. I said check it again, as was fairly sure I'd got it right he said you have got them all but because a horse pulled out of the fourth race they only placed to 2nd and mine came in third!!
> 
> So I won nothing!! Fvcking bastards!!!!!


Just popped in to say hahahaha

gutted indeed

hows life? hows training lads?


----------



## luther1

Breda said:


> Just popped in to say hahahaha
> 
> gutted indeed
> 
> hows life? hows training lads?


All good bro,how are you mate,long time?


----------



## Breda

luther1 said:


> All good bro,how are you mate,long time?


All is well Luth just plodding along man staying outa trouble and what not training and diet back on track somewhat also

Hows you?

Smashed anything nice lately


----------



## luther1

Breda said:


> All is well Luth just plodding along man staying outa trouble and what not training and diet back on track somewhat also
> 
> Hows you?
> 
> Smashed anything nice lately


Still treating Jen to some Luther lovin,she's no hassle so she can hang for a while longer

Still doing the doors and dating bro?


----------



## Breda

luther1 said:


> Still treating Jen to some Luther lovin,she's no hassle so she can hang for a while longer
> 
> Still doing the doors and dating bro?


good man glad to hear it... i always thought she had issues but she's still fukin you so my thoughts have been confirmed

yea still on the doors love it mate. fingered 2 birds and ****ed a 3rd last night... the badge is a magnet for pussy pmsl. Am seein a lovely bird at the minute too


----------



## luther1

Breda said:


> good man glad to hear it... i always thought she had issues but she's still fukin you so my thoughts have been confirmed
> 
> yea still on the doors love it mate. fingered 2 birds and ****ed a 3rd last night... the badge is a magnet for pussy pmsl. Am seein a lovely bird at the minute too


Pmsl,you fingered two birds. Are you 14?

Glad to see you're being loyal to the lovely bird your seeing lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> Pmsl,you fingered two birds. Are you 14?
> 
> Glad to see you're being loyal to the lovely bird your seeing lol


No, but they were....


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> Just popped in to say hahahaha
> 
> gutted indeed
> 
> hows life? hows training lads?


Sup homeslice been a while since you've hung out here. Hope all is well


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> No, but they were....


Combined


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> Combined


Lol he never said he works the doors at Charlie Chalks fvcking play house


----------



## Breda

luther1 said:


> Pmsl,you fingered two birds. Are you 14?
> 
> Glad to see you're being loyal to the lovely bird your seeing lol


cudnt piece them in the ladies man i was on the clock...

i didnt get caught so i didnt cheat... tbf we're only seein each other so its allowed



Ginger Ben said:


> No, but they were....


well they were in the club so looked old enough


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol he never said he works the doors at Charlie Chalks fvcking play house


Cnut works the doors on a bouncy castle. Power crazy mofo loves ordering the kids to take their shoes off


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


> Sup homeslice been a while since you've hung out here. Hope all is well


All is well ginger snap all is well. on the lappy so its not a mission keepin up



luther1 said:


> Cnut works the doors on a bouncy castle. Power crazy mofo loves ordering the kids to take their shoes off


I've only got small feet the little fcukers dont need shoes anyway


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> All is well ginger snap all is well. on the lappy so its not a mission keepin up
> 
> I've only got small feet the little fcukers dont need shoes anyway


Still training hard mate?


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


> Still training hard mate?


I'm trying bro. Got the hunger back love training again but hate the gym so in and out asap. its workin for me


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> I'm trying bro. Got the hunger back love training again but hate the gym so in and out asap. its workin for me


Sounds good mate. I've been trying to speed things up too, one massive exercise then a few bits and I'm done.


----------



## Fatstuff

Just a quick fly by while havin a sh1t - good to see u bro - stay black x


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


> Sounds good mate. I've been trying to speed things up too, one massive exercise then a few bits and I'm done.


similar to there but i've sorted my priorites aout and have a whole session arms... ladies like big arms and i like ladies so it makes sense lol

i now leave my phone in the locker and thats cut my time down by at least half... never knew how much time i spent procrastinating on the cnut



Fatstuff said:


> Just a quick fly by while havin a sh1t - good to see u bro - stay black x


I'moff for a dump in a mo - good to see you too - stay fat x


----------



## luther1

Got Jen to bring round a jar of uncle bens sweet and sour sauce for my chicken. Thought it would constitute as my cheat,anyway, 500g jar and near on 100g of sugar. Scandalous


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> Got Jen to bring round a jar of uncle bens sweet and sour sauce for my chicken. Thought it would constitute as my cheat,anyway, 500g jar and near on 100g of sugar. Scandalous


Party time eh! Steady on you crazy mofo :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Legs this morning, shake time first though need some fuel


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Legs this morning, shake time first though need some fuel


Have a good one ginge!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Might shift legs to tomorrow, not feeling the gym love this morning. Would rather hit it hard tomorrow than half assed today


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> Might shift legs to tomorrow, not feeling the gym love this morning. Would rather hit it hard tomorrow than half assed today


Been pondering for an hour and a half have we?


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> Been pondering for an hour and a half have we?


Yep pretty much


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> Yep pretty much


Lol. Could have been and done it by now benjy,still,a sunny day in amazingstoke so what's on the agenda today?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Yeah I know but while I was waiting to let shake settle I just decided I couldn't be assed. I get like this sometimes and have learnt to just let it slide as tomorrow I'll be fine.

So as for the rest of the day I'm going to walk in to town to do a bit of shopping, food mainly but maybe other bits too. Then a day of chilling, house needs cleaning and I need to eat a lot 

Not very rock and roll but had a great day out yesterday so got to balance it out.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Kicking around the idea of running some peps for a few months. Might do them post cycle in the new year as that will probably be only cycle that year so might be a good way to keep gains ticking along faster than natty.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Kicking around the idea of running some peps for a few months. Might do them post cycle in the new year as that will probably be only cycle that year so might be a good way to keep gains ticking along faster than natty.


Good shout on skipping the session, if you cba you cba.

Just get on the GH


----------



## Ginger Ben

Hilarious, just need sound, don't have to watch video


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Good shout on skipping the session, if you cba you cba.
> 
> Just get on the GH


Lol Nah fvck gh, too expensive and not worth it at my level. Tbh peps look like a step too far in terms of planning lol!

Will continue to ponder.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol Nah fvck gh, too expensive and not worth it at my level. Tbh peps look like a step too far in terms of planning lol!
> 
> Will continue to ponder.


I was p1ssing with ya on the GH 

Do your cycle and maybe do some Peps with pct...... ?

Or not at all.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Hilarious, just need sound, don't have to watch video


Nearly cried at that! Pmsl


----------



## luther1

'twas very funny.


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> I was p1ssing with ya on the GH
> 
> Do your cycle and maybe do some Peps with pct...... ?
> 
> Or not at all.


Can't bloody wait to get this cycle started! Been off 5 months now so Jan makes it 6 and i reckon I'm g2g again 

This one will be a more sensible one.though, only 3 months!


----------



## Richie186

Ginger Ben said:


> Can't bloody wait to get this cycle started! Been off 5 months now so Jan makes it 6 and i reckon I'm g2g again
> 
> This one will be a more sensible one.though, only 3 months!


How long was last one mate?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Richie186 said:


> How long was last one mate?


Nearly 6 months. Was first one too but tbh I didn't make the best of it by a long way. Feel so much better prepared this time.


----------



## luther1

Extra lean turkey mince,chopped onion and mustard= home made turkey burgers. Fcuking handsome they was


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> Extra lean turkey mince,chopped onion and mustard= home made turkey burgers. Fcuking handsome they was


Nice action, any sweet potato wedges? Love home made burgers.

Whats your latest then loof? You are free styling it again aren't you. Noticing any differences over last few weeks?


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> Nice action, any sweet potato wedges? Love home made burgers.
> 
> Whats your latest then loof? You are free styling it again aren't you. Noticing any differences over last few weeks?


Well,after getting told by his holy one when I stated that my goal was one more stone lean and the reply I got was 'easy',I kind of gathered it might be. After one month and no weight gain and a very transient response to my updates,I knocked that sh!t on the head. Combining some of @flinty90 s diet and what I was doing previous, I am,as you say,free styling. Keeping it clean,lean and mean. Chicken and rice x6 a day does become painful so I'm trying for some variety when time permits. Haven't had a weigh in of late,but circa 15st is probably where I'm at


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fair enough, sounds like what I'm doing. Using some of the flintstones portion sizes for a guide but being less strict than he is, but still clean.

My battle is either not eating enough or eating too much. The 3000 cals seems to be working though as weight has crept up a couple of pounds this week after two weeks of staying steady after dnp.

I'm going to stick with this for now as long as it keeps creeping up and once that stops ill up it to 3300.

On cycle I'll aim for more, probably closer to 4000 and see how that goes.


----------



## luther1

I'm going to try and up my fats,pbutter,nuts etc for extra cals. I can't work out if carbs or fat don't like me so I'll up fats first and see. Seven meals a day and struggling to gain weight so something's wrong. Just about to jab 2ml of tt400 and 1ml tren ace,same syringe right in me bum.


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> I'm going to try and up my fats,pbutter,nuts etc for extra cals. I can't work out if carbs or fat don't like me so I'll up fats first and see. Seven meals a day and struggling to gain weight so something's wrong. Just about to jab 2ml of tt400 and 1ml tren ace,same syringe right in me bum.


7 meals of what a day though? Do you know how many calories it is?

Nice! Go for the cheek not the hole though!!


----------



## luther1

3 shakes with evoo and oats, 3 chick and rice and 1 maybe mince or whatever. Carbs with nearly all. Will work it out at Xmas ready for my new year onslaught.

Went into lidl today to get some bog roll and couldn't believe how cheap it was in their. Been paying nearly 3 quid for uncle bens rice sachets, some unknown brand in aldi were 49p. Sweet potatoes and stir in sauces( low sugar) were really cheap. Going to go again!


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> 3 shakes with evoo and oats, 3 chick and rice and 1 maybe mince or whatever. Carbs with nearly all. Will work it out at Xmas ready for my new year onslaught.
> 
> Went into lidl today to get some bog roll and couldn't believe how cheap it was in their. Been paying nearly 3 quid for uncle bens rice sachets, some unknown brand in aldi were 49p. Sweet potatoes and stir in sauces( low sugar) were really cheap. Going to go again!


Sounds like a good amount. Getting plenty of veg too?

Deffo lob pb into shakes, its lovely!


----------



## flinty90

just be careful you two of hidden fats and sugars in things , it is likely to not be carbs or fats that dont agree with you its the combination of hidden sugars and things in the foods you may think are ok...

i know i keep harping on about diet just lately but i really do feel that cos i have cut out everything for over 4 weeks initially its made it a lot easier now if i introduce something slowly and monitor changes before introducing something else.,..

its great to have variety but there are so many variables across a variety of food that makes it harder to pinpoint what does and doesnt agree with you X

just a bit of a tip for you both chaps, but your deffo sounding like your honing things down to benefit you so great stuff !!!


----------



## luther1

The mince I bought was 500gms,so I thought I'd have half now and the rest tomorrow. Well,me burgers were so scwummy I only went and ate the fcuking lot!


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> The mince I bought was 500gms,so I thought I'd have half now and the rest tomorrow. Well,me burgers were so scwummy I only went and ate the fcuking lot!


Nice work. I've just eaten 3/4's of a roast chicken with a pile of mixed veg. Bonza


----------



## Ginger Ben

So legs tomorrow morning, dejavu anybody?? :lol:

No really though, I will do legs....


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> So legs tomorrow morning, dejavu anybody?? :lol:
> 
> No really though, I will do legs....


Before working hours or during?


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> Before working hours or during?


Lol before, got a shed load to do tomorrow and can't wait to get cracking with it. Show me the money!


----------



## luther1

You've got more chance of getting shown my ring piece


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> You've got more chance of getting shown my ring piece


That's as likely as the sun rising from what I've heard


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning campers,

Legs done, baby giraffe time!

Gvt leg press

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Deficit Sldl

[email protected]

[email protected] pb

[email protected]

Leg extn

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] pb

[email protected]

[email protected]

Seated calf raises

[email protected] v slow

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] v slow


----------



## TELBOR

Good lad! Now do your first Monday at work


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Good lad! Now do your first Monday at work


Cheers, legs and work on a Monday!?! Savage


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Cheers, legs and work on a Monday!?! Savage


Monday is chest day, National chest day!!!!

I honestly can't do legs anymore, well maybe not any pressing or squats 

Knee is fooked and foot clicks pmsl

Reckon I've got rickets


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Monday is chest day, National chest day!!!!
> 
> I honestly can't do legs anymore, well maybe not any pressing or squats
> 
> Knee is fooked and foot clicks pmsl
> 
> Reckon I've got rickets
> 
> View attachment 100561


Lol nice picture!

That's a shame mate, can you get knee sorted?


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol nice picture!
> 
> That's a shame mate, can you get knee sorted?


Lol.

Na, football injuries! I have strong legs and I know I can still do the other bits but I just don't fancy fooking my knees up


----------



## Ginger Ben

Diet nailed today, no excuse really not to so I'm on it. Will be over cals today but I trained and all the cals are clean so I'm not bothered. 

Shoulders and traps tomorrow


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Ginger Ben said:


> Diet nailed today, no excuse really not to so I'm on it. Will be over cals today but I trained and all the cals are clean so I'm not bothered.
> 
> Shoulders and traps tomorrow


mines been sh!t due to an allergic reaction i had to an insect bite, also stopped my cycle only did 1 jab, hopefully better by next week and get back on it!


----------



## TELBOR

Mr_Morocco said:


> mines been sh!t due to an allergic reaction i had to an insect bite, also stopped my cycle only did 1 jab, hopefully better by next week and get back on it!


Insect bite...... I've seen those birds round you way pmsl

Unlucky mate! Keep jabbing though if it's a long ester!


----------



## Mr_Morocco

R0BLET said:


> Insect bite...... I've seen those birds round you way pmsl
> 
> Unlucky mate! Keep jabbing though if it's a long ester!


pmsl, nah got bit on wed night and by thurs im coverd in lumps and swollen hands etc, just gonna wait until next week and jab im abit paranoid atm dont want it to flare up anymore


----------



## TELBOR

Mr_Morocco said:


> pmsl, nah got bit on wed night and by thurs im coverd in lumps and swollen hands etc, just gonna wait until next week and jab im abit paranoid atm dont want it to flare up anymore


Go and grab some anti histamine tablets mate, I always get bites and sh1t lol

Take 3 a day and you'll be fine


----------



## Mr_Morocco

R0BLET said:


> Go and grab some anti histamine tablets mate, I always get bites and sh1t lol
> 
> Take 3 a day and you'll be fine


been on them for 5 days mate, was in hosp yesterday they gave me em through a needle too, its not a normal reaction so its taking the p!ss to go


----------



## TELBOR

Mr_Morocco said:


> been on them for 5 days mate, was in hosp yesterday they gave me em through a needle too, its not a normal reaction so its taking the p!ss to go


Sounds lovely! Any on your soldier lol


----------



## Mr_Morocco

R0BLET said:


> Sounds lovely! Any on your soldier lol


lol nope, its starting to calm down now but its proper weird comes n goes throughout the day


----------



## TELBOR

Mr_Morocco said:


> lol nope, its starting to calm down now but its proper weird comes n goes throughout the day


Sounds like Ben's diet plan pmsl


----------



## flinty90

R0BLET said:


> Sounds like Ben's diet plan pmsl


hahaha witty cnut..


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Sounds like Ben's diet plan pmsl


Cock end :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> hahaha witty cnut..


You're half right


----------



## George-Bean

I thought I had an insect bite on my arm, realized with sadness that its my bicep ;-( lol

Nice one on the legs workout bengingerman!


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> hahaha witty cnut..


Haha, yes, yes....



Ginger Ben said:


> Cock end :lol:


I am


----------



## Ginger Ben

Home made chili bubbling away with sweet spud wedges cooking in t'oven

Muscle food!


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Home made chili bubbling away with sweet spud wedges cooking in t'oven
> 
> Muscle food!


Good lad!

Lamb here and a bit of mince I had hanging around pmsl with veggies


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> Home made chili bubbling away with sweet spud wedges cooking in t'oven
> 
> Muscle food!


Cooking for someone else then?


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> Cooking for someone else then?


Lol yeah the 17 stone bodybuilder lurking inside me waiting to burst out! (No ****  )


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning all, shoulders this morning

Strict Ohp

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Face pulls

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Db lat raise drop sets

[email protected] drop to [email protected]

[email protected] drop to [email protected]

[email protected] drop to [email protected]

Seated plate shoulder press

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Oly bar shrugs - 2 second holds

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Floor wipers

20

15

15

15


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Morning all, shoulders this morning
> 
> Strict Ohp
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Face pulls
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Db lat raise drop sets
> 
> [email protected] drop to [email protected]
> 
> [email protected] drop to [email protected]
> 
> [email protected] drop to [email protected]
> 
> Seated plate shoulder press
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Oly bar shrugs - 2 second holds
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Floor wipers
> 
> 20
> 
> 15
> 
> 15
> 
> 15


Nice work mate, I'm sure you can shrug more than that though!

Love cleaning through floor don't ya lol x


----------



## flinty90

R0BLET said:


> Nice work mate, I'm sure you can shrug more than that though!
> 
> Love cleaning through floor don't ya lol x


shrugging more weight than that is easy. but getting a good shrug with a good 2 second squeeze you dont need much more than 100 imo


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Nice work mate, I'm sure you can shrug more than that though!
> 
> Love cleaning through floor don't ya lol x


Cheers bro. Yeah i can but just wanted to really nail these with a good squeeze. Was plenty of weight for that.


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> shrugging more weight than that is easy. but getting a good shrug with a good 2 second squeeze you dont need much more than 100 imo


^ what he said lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

Oh and weighed in at a muscular 201 lbs exactly this morning. Creeping up gradually as think i was 197.5 two weeks ago.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Oh and weighed in at a muscular 201 lbs exactly this morning. Creeping up gradually as think i was 197.5 two weeks ago.


So then....... dnp?

Worth it or waste of money?


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> So then....... dnp?
> 
> Worth it or waste of money?


Honestly, best thing I ever did in terms of physique improvement. It's shyte at the time as you look small, feel weak etc but once you come off and return to normal its amazing. I'm a stone lighter now than I was before I started the dnp and have obviously carbed up again so that's a genuine stone of fat gone for two weeks of feeling a bit crud.

Deffo worth it and I'm sure I'll do it again at some stage.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Honestly, best thing I ever did in terms of physique improvement. It's shyte at the time as you look small, feel weak etc but once you come off and return to normal its amazing. I'm a stone lighter now than I was before I started the dnp and have obviously carbed up again so that's a genuine stone of fat gone for two weeks of feeling a bit crud.
> 
> Deffo worth it and I'm sure I'll do it again at some stage.


Glad it was good mate, where's the pics? ?


----------



## Breda

R0BLET said:


> Glad it was good mate, where's the pics? ?


The ugly, dunce cnut never knew how to work a camera


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Glad it was good mate, where's the pics? ?


I put them up about three weeks ago when I came off......doughnut :lol:


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:



> I put them up about three weeks ago when I came off......doughnut :lol:


Stick them up again mate i want to see what sort of state you were in


----------



## luther1

Breda said:


> Stick them up again mate i want to see what sort of state you were in


He looked like the pilsbury dough boy,but pink


----------



## Breda

luther1 said:


> He looked like the pilsbury dough boy,but pink


Nothing changed apart from his blood pressure then


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> I put them up about three weeks ago when I came off......doughnut :lol:


Haha.

Yes you did, but said you'd do some more as the ones you put up was showing water still....... something along those lines anyway lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Haha.
> 
> Yes you did, but said you'd do some more as the ones you put up was showing water still....... something along those lines anyway lol


Ah my bad, yes I did. Not sure I've got any tbh. Will get some soon.


----------



## Fatstuff

u know what u could do ben, u could load up a barbell in a t bar position, put more weight on it than u can manage  and hold it suspended for a photo :rolleye:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> u know what u could do ben, u could load up a barbell in a t bar position, put more weight on it than u can manage  and hold it suspended for a photo :rolleye:
> 
> Haha! Repped


----------



## TELBOR

Fatstuff said:


> u know what u could do ben, u could load up a barbell in a t bar position, put more weight on it than u can manage  and hold it suspended for a photo :rolleye:


Hahahahahahahahahahahaha.......

Ha.


----------



## luther1

Fatstuff said:


> u know what u could do ben, u could load up a barbell in a t bar position, put more weight on it than u can manage  and hold it suspended for a photo :rolleye:


And then tell everyone that your form isnt sh1t,you were just positioning yourself


----------



## TELBOR

> And then tell everyone that your form isnt sh1t,you were just positioning yourself


Bunch of c.unts!

Still think I look better than most


----------



## luther1

I actually thought they were doing upright rows


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> I actually thought they were doing upright rows


do you even have a barbell in the country club x


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> I actually thought they were doing upright rows


Bit of everything really mate


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> do you even have a barbell in the country club x


They drape copies of the telegraph over them


----------



## luther1

flinty90 said:


> do you even have a barbell in the country club x


I'll have a look tonight


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> I'll have a look tonight


you cleaning again ?? pmsl


----------



## Ginger Ben

Steak, spuds and mixed veg for dinner, booya


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Steak, spuds and mixed veg for dinner, booya


steak and hroccoli for me dude..


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> steak and hroccoli for me dude..


Good stuff. Dropped your night time carbs?


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Steak, spuds and mixed veg for dinner, booya


Made some meatballs lol with 75g of pasta and some mozzarella


----------



## Mr_Morocco

healthy cnuts


----------



## Breda

Home made Shepherds pie for me


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Good stuff. Dropped your night time carbs?


yes and no mate. i have spread my carbs over the day and not having them this week after my oats etc that i would have pre workout. only cos im not training so will just see how it makes me feel mate x


----------



## luther1

Just eating 2 tins of tuna with a tin of pineapple ( digestive enzymes) and had 2 scoops of oats. Chicken and pasta a bit later and a shake with oats and evoo before bed. Yowza


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> Just eating 2 tins of tuna with a tin of pineapple ( digestive enzymes) and had 2 scoops of oats. Chicken and pasta a bit later and a shake with oats and evoo before bed. Yowza


whats reason for oats before bed aswell as.protein and fat mate ??


----------



## luther1

flinty90 said:


> whats reason for oats before bed aswell as.protein and fat mate ??


Oats for my daily quota of carbs,evoo for fats and it also slows down protein absorbtion for my fast


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> Oats for my daily quota of carbs,evoo for fats and it also slows down protein absorbtion for my fast


ah ok. i just didnt think it was good to have carbs fats and protein in same meal especially pre bed ??


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> Oats for my daily quota of carbs,evoo for fats and it also slows down protein absorbtion for my fast


Don't think I could eat oats last off. Why not throw em in earlier in the day?


----------



## luther1

flinty90 said:


> ah ok. i just didnt think it was good to have carbs fats and protein in same meal especially pre bed ??


Are you working on the theory that by having carbs and fats in the same meal that your body can only utilise one energy source, ie the carbs,thus making the fats actually turning to fat?


----------



## luther1

R0BLET said:


> Don't think I could eat oats last off. Why not throw em in earlier in the day?


 I have them with two other shakes as well.

I'm a broad church so if you both recommend no oats before bed then I'll knock kick em into touch


----------



## biglbs

Sounds healthy and a bit confusing in here:whistling:


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> Are you working on the theory that by having carbs and fats in the same meal that your body can only utilise one energy source, ie the carbs,thus making the fats actually turning to fat?


well mainly the fact that the fats are good enough alone to make the protein absorbtion nice and steady over night.. the barbs are your fuel so unless burning them and using them to shuttle protein then no need pre bed ?? or am i wrong ..


----------



## biglbs

luther1 said:


> Are you working on the theory that by having carbs and fats in the same meal that your body can only utilise one energy source, ie the carbs,thus making the fats actually turning to fat?


The fats would slow his food turnover,indeed leading to fat gain Imo


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> I have them with two other shakes as well.
> 
> I'm a broad church so if you both recommend no oats before bed then I'll knock kick em into touch


Don't stop it if that's what's working, I tend to have whey and evoo or pb last off.

Only have oats at breakfast now and only other carb source through the day is rice or pasta.

I've been doing through clean cals for a good week now and it's clicked. Appetite is through through roof!!

Well happy


----------



## luther1

flinty90 said:


> well mainly the fact that the fats are good enough alone to make the protein absorbtion nice and steady over night.. the barbs are your fuel so unless burning them and using them to shuttle protein then no need pre bed ?? or am i wrong ..


What if I haven't filled my calorie quota for the day and am low on carbs?


----------



## luther1

biglbs said:


> The fats would slow his food turnover,indeed leading to fat gain Imo


Paul borreson always recommended steak and potatoes before bed to his clients,you can't get a slower turner of food than the digestion of a steak before bed can you? Again,what if it fits my macros?

Not arguing fellas,just seeing if what I'm doing is wrong


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> What if I haven't filled my calorie quota for the day and am low on carbs?


eat more in day bro. simple as that...


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> Paul borreson always recommended steak and potatoes before bed to his clients,you can't get a slower turner of food than the digestion of a steak before bed can you? Again,what if it fits my macros?
> 
> Not arguing fellas,just seeing if what I'm doing is wrong


steak is a better protein source than a protein shake with its own fats mate. so slower release.


----------



## luther1

flinty90 said:


> eat more in day bro. simple as that...


Ok,I'll up my carbs throughout,none before bed and see if I lose a chin


----------



## biglbs

luther1 said:


> Paul borreson always recommended steak and potatoes before bed to his clients,you can't get a slower turner of food than the digestion of a steak before bed can you? Again,what if it fits my macros?
> 
> Not arguing fellas,just seeing if what I'm doing is wrong


correct and i too have steak late,with v.low carbs,however in Flints super charged clean diet it is different.


----------



## luther1

And I'm not going to start having steak before bed,the cars on the cusp of getting repossessed as it is


----------



## biglbs

luther1 said:


> And I'm not going to start having steak before bed,the cars on the cusp of getting repossessed as it is


Stop posting get earning,sell your ass ,anything,but eat steak!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Shake and pb done, sleep time!

Oh and fwiw my protein total peptide is the lumpiest protein I've ever used. Grim.


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Shake and pb done, sleep time!
> 
> Oh and fwiw my protein total peptide is the lumpiest protein I've ever used. Grim.


night bennsterx


----------



## TELBOR

Morning Yoof!


----------



## C.Hill

Ginger Ben said:


> Shake and pb done, sleep time!
> 
> Oh and fwiw my protein total peptide is the lumpiest protein I've ever used. Grim.


What flavour mate? I found it really smooth in chocolate! Zero lumps! Your not mixing it with a fork are you?


----------



## Ginger Ben

C.Hill said:


> What flavour mate? I found it really smooth in chocolate! Zero lumps! Your not mixing it with a fork are you?


Vanilla mate, it tastes great but its properly lumpy. No I use a shaker with a wire ball in.


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Morning Yoof!


Morning roblet, up to much today work wise?


----------



## biglbs

Anyone for steak? :thumb:


----------



## Ginger Ben

biglbs said:


> Anyone for steak? :thumb:


Would love one, you buying?


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Glad it was good mate, where's the pics? ?


Here you go mate, one from this morning. Try and ignore the slight semi Pmsl


----------



## luther1

Your fingers very long


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> Your fingers very long


fcukin E.T is jelly pmsl


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> Your fingers very long


Mrs loves it


----------



## luther1

Didn't have oats in my shake before bed last night and still woke up with a double chin. Bro science at its finest


----------



## flinty90

its one of those stretchy mirrors lol. the cnuts only 3ft tall and about 4 foot wide around the waist lol..


----------



## luther1

flinty90 said:


> its one of those stretchy mirrors lol. the cnuts only 3ft tall and about 4 foot wide around the waist lol..


Went to the local funfair just to take his picture


----------



## Ginger Ben

Well that's one of the best threads I've ever read Pmsl.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Morning roblet, up to much today work wise?


Busy bee today! But only an hour or so from home so all is well 



Ginger Ben said:


> Here you go mate, one from this morning. Try and ignore the slight semi Pmsl


Looking well mate, I think I love fatter than you now 

I'll send you a pic I took earlier lol


----------



## biglbs

Ginger Ben said:


> Would love one, you buying?


It's been on the table for hours,you not here so nomnomnom....pmsl,

EATY STEAK GO HOME.....i bet your Mrs loves you


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> Here you go mate, one from this morning. Try and ignore the slight semi Pmsl


are u a eunuch?? looking very lean m8, good work.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> are u a eunuch?? looking very lean m8, good work.


Lol cheers mate and no, I'm packing


----------



## George-Bean

Best put trousers on in the mornings, blackbirds n sparrows are always hungry first thing.

On a serious note mate your looking good.


----------



## flinty90

lookin lean benathy. but that is the smallest package i have seen since i stopped wrapping jewellry up for argos pmsl.. x


----------



## Fatstuff

Ben, u do realise u were never going to get just a compliment lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

You're all cnuts but i love ya!


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> You're all cnuts but i love ya!


goodnight tiny meat (new nickname) lol hope you like it Tm xx


----------



## TELBOR

Morning TM !


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning alpha wannabes 

Lol that thread made me laugh, a lot!


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Morning alpha wannabes
> 
> Lol that thread made me laugh, a lot!


Yeah it was funny, got a bit catty though.

Some apologised, some didn't lol.

And the funny thing is, it did deliver alpha-ness! As in, c0cks being posted lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

I just got to the end of it finally. Lol.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Right, off to the big smoke to press some flesh, catch ya'll later


----------



## TELBOR

Did you get arrested in London for being ginger or something? !


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Did you get arrested in London for being ginger or something? !


Just got home! Crappy day food wise but just having tuna, pasta and veg now so not all bad.


----------



## Ginger Ben

I'm smashing the living sh1t out of my chest and tris tomorrow. Had an idea for a little boost, might try it tomorrow....


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> I'm smashing the living sh1t out of my chest and tris tomorrow. Had an idea for a little boost, might try it tomorrow....


Hehehehe. Enjoy bro!


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Hehehehe. Enjoy bro!


I'll report back


----------



## flinty90

Have a good session TM X


----------



## Ginger Ben

Carnage will ensue


----------



## biglbs

Ginger Ben said:


> I'm smashing the living sh1t out of my chest and tris tomorrow. Had an idea for a little boost, might try it tomorrow....


The thick plottens....


----------



## TELBOR

biglbs said:


> The thick plottens....


He's trying my beetroot juice pre workout idea lol

Morning TM!


----------



## flinty90

MOOORRNNIIIINGG


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning all! Everybody seems chipper today, funday Friday hey!

Chest and tris this morning

Gvt decline bench

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Dips

[email protected]+20

[email protected]+25

[email protected]+25

[email protected]+15

Cable skulls

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Superset pec Dec

[email protected], [email protected], [email protected] - 3 second negs

Superset tri rope pull downs

[email protected], [email protected], [email protected] 3 sec negs

Fooked


----------



## TELBOR

Nice one Benjamin!

Good session then? Loving the GVT (German Vascular Testicles) aren't you


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Nice one Benjamin!
> 
> Good session then? Loving the GVT (German Vascular Testicles) aren't you


Yeah was good mate, got a lot more done at the 90 today than i did last week. Think I only got 4 full sets of ten last time lol. Maybe my plan worked 

It's great mate, hard but good and means you don't have to really do much else as you're farked already. Dips are essential imo but they were tricep focussed, pec Dec was a good stretch and light and all works well together.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Yeah was good mate, got a lot more done at the 90 today than i did last week. Think I only got 4 full sets of ten last time lol. Maybe my plan worked
> 
> It's great mate, hard but good and means you don't have to really do much else as you're farked already. Dips are essential imo but they were tricep focussed, pec Dec was a good stretch and light and all works well together.


Yeah looks well laid out tbh mate, I might give it a bash when I'm back on it full time.

Glad the plan worked


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Yeah looks well laid out tbh mate, I might give it a bash when I'm back on it full time.
> 
> Glad the plan worked


It's worth it for a few weeks. Key is to keep rest to 1 minute only and getting weight selection right. First few.sets should be comfy then from half way onwards it gets harder then if you've got weight right and aren't resting too much you should drop a rep or two from the last few sets.

Deffo need a spotter for bench, rest you can do yourself.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Something is making my farts smell like a gas leak at a rotten egg processing plant


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Something is making my farts smell like a gas leak at a rotten egg processing plant


Sure it's not @Fatstuff breath from sucking you off under the desk


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Sure it's not @Fatstuff breath from sucking you off under the desk


Na he fvcked off ages ago, kept gagging the fvcking amateur


----------



## Ginger Ben

Grub today fwiw

Post wo shake 80g oats, 60g Whey

5 whole eggs 3 whites, 50g smoked salmon

40g protein blend with 40g oats

230g chicken, 200g spuds, veg

40g protein blend, 25g pb

300g chicken fajitas, wraps, veg

50g protein blend and 25g pb


----------



## Fatstuff

bummers!! lol

15 stone 2 this morning, thats 1 stone 8lbs loss in just over 8 weeks - was planning on stopping at 14.5 but reckon i may go down to 14...! Have kinda ruined that today though my pwo dinner consisted of a rack of ribs and 2/3 of a tub of ben n jerrys, whoops

1570cals

97g fat

94g carbs

83g protein

ah well could be worse!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> bummers!! lol
> 
> 15 stone 2 this morning, thats 1 stone 8lbs loss in just over 8 weeks - was planning on stopping at 14.5 but reckon i may go down to 14...! Have kinda ruined that today though my pwo dinner consisted of a rack of ribs and 2/3 of a tub of ben n jerrys, whoops
> 
> 1570cals
> 
> 97g fat
> 
> 94g carbs
> 
> 83g protein
> 
> ah well could be worse!!


Could be worse, but not much


----------



## Ginger Ben

Great weight loss though mate, well done!


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> Could be worse, but not much


ur right there lol, FCUK IT!!! i have got turkey mince and chicken thighs defrosting for tomorrow so im sure i can come up with a better days food


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> Great weight loss though mate, well done!


cheers, still all belly n boobs though but getting there!!!


----------



## luther1

Fatstuff said:


> cheers, still all belly n boobs though but getting there!!!


Always where it settles mate,bloody nuisance trying to lose that last bit. If you take half a stone off the belly and moobs it would be great but as we know,half a stone comes off all over


----------



## Fatstuff

luther1 said:


> Always where it settles mate,bloody nuisance trying to lose that last bit. If you take half a stone off the belly and moobs it would be great but as we know,half a stone comes off all over


aye!!


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> Always where it settles mate,bloody nuisance trying to lose that last bit. If you take half a stone off the belly and moobs it would be great but as we know,half a stone comes off all over


My flab sits on the love handles! Grrr!


----------



## luther1

R0BLET said:


> My flab sits on the love handles! Grrr!


Mine sits round my fcuking great big chubby hamsteresque face


----------



## flinty90

mine sits on my body lol


----------



## Fatstuff

luther1 said:


> Mine sits round my fcuking great big chubby hamsteresque face


is this your baby picture?


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> Mine sits round my fcuking great big chubby hamsteresque face


Aren't you get Lipo on that or something about ya jaw 



flinty90 said:


> mine sits on my body lol


Not anymore ya fcuking gorilla lol


----------



## luther1

Right, meal No6 for me now. Was going to be chicken and pasta but staffie got the pasta off the kitchen top and its strewn all over the floor now so it's rice for a change


----------



## luther1

Fatstuff said:


> is this your baby picture?
> 
> View attachment 101072


That's me now but with stubble


----------



## flinty90

R0BLET said:


> Aren't you get Lipo on that or something about ya jaw
> 
> Not anymore ya fcuking gorilla lol


look i had a fcukin shave alright lol ...


----------



## flinty90

Fatstuff said:


> is this your baby picture?
> 
> View attachment 101072


im not saying anything negative about that photo as i think it could be fatstuff as a child trying to throw us a curve ball lol


----------



## luther1

R0BLET said:


> Aren't you get Lipo on that or something about ya jaw
> 
> No,maxillofacial surgery to correct my underbite, ie top jaw moved forward approx 6mm so hopefully it will help with fat face
> 
> Not anymore ya fcuking gorilla lol


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> look i had a fcukin shave alright lol ...


Not on ya back pmsl


----------



## Fatstuff

flinty90 said:


> im not saying anything negative about that photo as i think it could be fatstuff as a child trying to throw us a curve ball lol


i was slim as a child, i got fat during secondary school and big fatty fat fat when i found beer and could buy takeaways!


----------



## flinty90

R0BLET said:


> Not on ya back pmsl


 :blush:


----------



## Fatstuff

R0BLET said:


> Not on ya back pmsl


should be baby bear then lol


----------



## TELBOR

Fatstuff said:


> i was slim as a child also female, i got fat during secondary school and opted for a sex change at 18, hence the breasts. Became big fatty fat fat when i found a skip behind kfc as couldn't buy takeaways!


Fixed


----------



## Ginger Ben

3 packed chicken fajitas for dinner with quark not soured cream. God I'm such a pro


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> 3 packed chicken fajitas for dinner with quark not soured cream. God I'm such a pro


alright alright, we'll shut up, we get the hint its your journal... dont go on about it


----------



## flinty90

Fatstuff said:


> should be baby bear then lol


LOL you saying im small ya cnut lol


----------



## Fatstuff

flinty90 said:


> LOL you saying im small ya cnut lol


No.... that would be a compliment


----------



## flinty90

Fatstuff said:


> No.... that would be a compliment


No it wouldnt lol i think your getting this BB thing the wrong way around bro lol... i dont want to be small i actually want to be this size... just less fat and more muscle

you guys and your DNP and slimfast have the wrong end of the stick lol X


----------



## Fatstuff

flinty90 said:


> No it wouldnt lol i think your getting this BB thing the wrong way around bro lol... i dont want to be small i actually want to be this size... just less fat and more muscle
> 
> you guys and your DNP and slimfast have the wrong end of the stick lol X


fcuk that slimfast, full of sugar ..

... like cauliflower :rolleye:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> alright alright, we'll shut up, we get the hint its your journal... dont go on about it


Lol sorry was like an episode of loose women in here!


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol sorry was like an episode of loose women in here!


u can be the ginger one!


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> No it wouldnt lol i think your getting this BB thing the wrong way around bro lol... i dont want to be small i actually want to be this size... just less fat and more muscle
> 
> you guys and your DNP and slimfast have the wrong end of the stick lol X


And i thought i was the only one at one point,i even doubted my old ways until flinty started it and reminded me about roots.........hooray!


----------



## luther1

Found some sweet potato. Chavtastic


----------



## Fatstuff

luther1 said:


> Found some sweet potato. Chavtastic


yucktastic


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> Found some sweet potato. Chavtastic


Found?! You out begging again?


----------



## TELBOR

Fatstuff said:


> yucktastic


Bummer. It's amazing!


----------



## George-Bean

Sweet taters are most excellent eating, hows about that then!


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> Found?! You out begging again?


Had put it out the way so the dog couldn't reach it,and just uncovered it under a tea towel.


----------



## luther1

Going to sit on me bed and watch kingpin haha


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> Had put it out the way so the dog couldn't reach it,and just uncovered it under a tea towel.


Lol bet your dogs put on more weight than you this cycle


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> Going to sit on me bed and watch kingpin haha


Awesome film!


----------



## biglbs

Carbs in the evening is like the smell of napalm in the morning,lovely but no good for me,,,,,I live for this sh1t!


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> Going to sit on me bed and watch babestation haha


Dirty old c.unt!


----------



## biglbs

R0BLET said:


> Dirty old c.unt!


Is that-- roughly translated,night guys i am off for a w8nk?


----------



## TELBOR

biglbs said:


> Is that-- roughly translated,night guys i am off for a w8nk?


Lol. Not yet, but it'll be a hands free one soon as missus mate fooks off


----------



## Ginger Ben

Knackered, bed calling, goodnight johnboy


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Knackered, bed calling, goodnight johnboy


Night Tiny meat !!!


----------



## TELBOR

Morning TM!


----------



## Milky

Morning tw*ts....


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning all, what's planned for today?

I'm off to devon and Somerset for the weekend


----------



## flinty90

have a great weekend benathy tiny meat...

training, and taining and rest and eating for me lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> have a great weekend benathy tiny meat...
> 
> training, and taining and rest and eating for me lol


Enjoy mate, sounds perfect.

Just had slow cooked shoulder of veal at Hugh's river cottage canteen in axminster. Lovely grub.


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Enjoy mate, sounds perfect.
> 
> Just had slow cooked shoulder of veal at Hugh's river cottage canteen in axminster. Lovely grub.


your joking ??

mate i would love to eat anything that bloke has had anything to do with. so basic but looks tasty as fcuk , im well jelly !!! X


----------



## biglbs

Ginger Ben said:


> Enjoy mate, sounds perfect.
> 
> Just had slow cooked shoulder of veal at Hugh's river cottage canteen in axminster. Lovely grub.


Funny enough i had a wilton laid in the hall/diner


----------



## Ginger Ben

Thinking of a slight cycle adjustment for January, see if you can spot it! Lol

Week 1-4 dbol 50mg ed split dose

Week 1-4 test prop 100mg eod

Week 1-12 t400 800mg ew

Week 1-10 tren e 100mg ew

Week 1-12 adex 0.5mg eod

Week 1-12 hcg 1000iu ew

Week 12-16 come off everything

Week 16-20 pct nolva and clomid usual dose

Think that should yield some tasty gains.

Diet as clean as possible 4000 cals a day.


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Thinking of a slight cycle adjustment for January, see if you can spot it! Lol
> 
> Week 1-4 dbol 50mg ed split dose
> 
> Week 1-4 test prop 100mg eod
> 
> Week 1-12 t400 800mg ew
> 
> Week 1-10 tren e 100mg ew
> 
> Week 1-12 adex 0.5mg eod
> 
> Week 1-12 hcg 1000iu ew
> 
> Week 12-16 come off everything
> 
> Week 16-20 pct nolva and clomid usual dose
> 
> Think that should yield some tasty gains.
> 
> Diet as clean as possible 4000 cals a day.


run the dbol for 12 weeks mate


----------



## luther1

Tren e.

You giving it another whirl Ben?


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> run the dbol for 12 weeks mate


Yeah you reckon? I've got enough lol


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Yeah you reckon? I've got enough lol


yes mate i reckon ...


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> Tren e.
> 
> You giving it another whirl Ben?


I found half a vial with about 5ml in so thought half a ml a week might do something useful without fvcking my head up. Also I know what to expect this time so can just ignore it.


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> yes mate i reckon ...


Well based on that sound advice, wtf not! Lol

That what bb advises I take it?


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> I found half a vial with about 5ml in so thought half a ml a week might do something useful without fvcking my head up. Also I know what to expect this time so can just ignore it.


Why not. I'm on 100mg eod of tren ace and feel no sides at all


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Well based on that sound advice, wtf not! Lol
> 
> That what bb advises I take it?


Well mate i have been on it for 9 weeks now and will run it for the full 12 bro.. i am running slightly different compunds to you but the benefits of having it in your cycle will still be just as good

Old school baby... oh and if your keeping your food clean you will be fine mate


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> run the dbol for 12 weeks mate


My only concern is v.high Rbc from Tren and d/bol,but it will work well.


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> your joking ??
> 
> mate i would love to eat anything that bloke has had anything to do with. so basic but looks tasty as fcuk , im well jelly !!! X





biglbs said:


> Funny enough i had a wilton laid in the hall/diner


Just saw these! Yeah mate, lovely food and pretty cheap too. Tenner for a main.


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> Well mate i have been on it for 9 weeks now and will run it for the full 12 bro.. i am running slightly different compunds to you but the benefits of having it in your cycle will still be just as good
> 
> Old school baby... oh and if your keeping your food clean you will be fine mate


Yeah true enough. Cool may well do that then.


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> My only concern is v.high Rbc from Tren and d/bol,but it will work well.


Well mate i see what your saying and you have much more knowledge than me. so i would keep an eye on it Ben but as bigboy says it will work well and give you a good sense of well bieng lol.. i should think the 100 tren per week shouldnt be over powering though , see how you get on !!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> Well mate i see what your saying and you have much more knowledge than me. so i would keep an eye on it Ben but as bigboy says it will work well and give you a good sense of well bieng lol.. i should think the 100 tren per week shouldnt be over powering though , see how you get on !!!


I've got a proper blood pressure monitor so will check weekly and make sure all is ok.

Might lob some prov in too but not 100% on that yet.


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> Well mate i see what your saying and you have much more knowledge than me. so i would keep an eye on it Ben but as bigboy says it will work well and give you a good sense of well bieng lol.. i should think the 100 tren per week shouldnt be over powering though , see how you get on !!!


As ever i am a little cautious,many run these together,it is my age,i just love you guys and always think safe,hence my age and still at it.


----------



## biglbs

Ginger Ben said:


> I've got a proper blood pressure monitor so will check weekly and make sure all is ok.
> 
> Might lob some prov in too but not 100% on that yet.


Great work use it every 3 days imo,i do daily on aas now as a precaution,today is 140/65!


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> I've got a proper blood pressure monitor so will check weekly and make sure all is ok.
> 
> Might lob some prov in too but not 100% on that yet.


look now your talking lol

drop the tren run dbol test and deca with proviron for 12 weeks then you will see results bro deffo hahaha with 4000 cals per day of good clean food and your training bieng spot on

i would even go as far as running equipoise for a few weeks before cycle starts to get that blood transit up to scratch , your body will be like a fcukin sponge and you will get a right bang for your dollar !! X


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> look now your talking lol
> 
> drop the tren run dbol test and deca with proviron for 12 weeks then you will see results bro deffo hahaha with 4000 cals per day of good clean food and your training bieng spot on
> 
> i would even go as far as running equipoise for a few weeks before cycle starts to get that blood transit up to scratch , your body will be like a fcukin sponge and you will get a right bang for your dollar !! X


Hahah that is excatly what i am doing.......pmsl,check my log lol Nice


----------



## biglbs

Not the d/bol though,bloods for me....... :w00t:


----------



## luther1

biglbs said:


> My only concern is v.high Rbc from Tren and d/bol,but it will work well.


Great advice lbs,good of you to look out for others


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> look now your talking lol
> 
> drop the tren run dbol test and deca with proviron for 12 weeks then you will see results bro deffo hahaha with 4000 cals per day of good clean food and your training bieng spot on
> 
> i would even go as far as running equipoise for a few weeks before cycle starts to get that blood transit up to scratch , your body will be like a fcukin sponge and you will get a right bang for your dollar !! X


Stop it! You know I change my mind daily!! Lol


----------



## biglbs

luther1 said:


> Great advice lbs,good of you to look out for others


Thanks mate,it is my duty as an old cvnt to look after my boys,you all feel like 'internet family' and i kinda like ya!


----------



## luther1

I've got some alpha pharma masteron you can have to throw into the mix Ben


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Stop it! You know I change my mind daily!! Lol


LOL sorry mate your first cycle looked good bro ..... but that i have suggested might have to make an appearence for you at some point lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> I've got some alpha pharma masteron you can have to throw into the mix Ben


Not another compound!! Argh my head!

Pmsl


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> LOL sorry mate your first cycle looked good bro ..... but that i have suggested might have to make an appearence for you at some point lol


Poor cvnt dunno where he is now but sus and primo is good pmsl(anabolic)


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> LOL sorry mate your first cycle looked good bro ..... but that i have suggested might have to make an appearence for you at some point lol


Lol ill run the dbol for the full cycle and will probably get some prov and see how I go with that i reckon.


----------



## biglbs

I am sat here lookin at the one piece of chicken breast left out of 700g i just ate and i dunno if i can..........


----------



## Ginger Ben

biglbs said:


> I am sat here lookin at the one piece of chicken breast left out of 700g i just ate and i dunno if i can..........


Get it down ya, your name isn't smllbs is it!


----------



## luther1

biglbs said:


> I am sat here lookin at the one piece of chicken breast left out of 700g i just ate and i dunno if i can..........


It would be rude not to


----------



## biglbs

Ginger Ben said:


> Get it down ya, your name isn't smllbs is it!


Just baerrrrwwww,no it will need halfhour


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Thinking of a slight cycle adjustment for January, see if you can spot it! Lol
> 
> Week 1-4 dbol 50mg ed split dose
> 
> Week 1-4 test prop 100mg eod
> 
> Week 1-12 t400 800mg ew
> 
> Week 1-10 tren e 100mg ew
> 
> Week 1-12 adex 0.5mg eod
> 
> Week 1-12 hcg 1000iu ew
> 
> Week 12-16 come off everything
> 
> Week 16-20 pct nolva and clomid usual dose
> 
> Think that should yield some tasty gains.
> 
> Diet as clean as possible 4000 cals a day.


As said mate, pop the dbol in for 12 weeks and add some prov in 

Personally I'd drop the prop, you've got the dbol.

Save the prop money and get the prov instead.

Then the usual shizzle, vit c and d and so on.

Enjoy the weekend instead of thinking about gear ya dirty roiding slag


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> As said mate, pop the dbol in for 12 weeks and add some prov in
> 
> Personally I'd drop the prop, you've got the dbol.
> 
> Save the prop money and get the prov instead.
> 
> Then the usual shizzle, vit c and d and so on.
> 
> Enjoy the weekend instead of thinking about gear ya dirty roiding slag


Lol I enjoy thinking about gear! 

Already got the prop so that's not an issue. I'll see about the prov, will see about cost etc and go from there


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol I enjoy thinking about gear!
> 
> Already got the prop so that's not an issue. I'll see about the prov, will see about cost etc and go from there


Fcuk it then, bang the prop in 

How about jabbing 1ml ED for first 2 weeks though..... ?


----------



## luther1

R0BLET said:


> Fcuk it then, bang the prop in
> 
> How about jabbing 1ml ED for first 2 weeks though..... ?


I was debating ed jabs with the tren,meant to make quite a difference


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Fcuk it then, bang the prop in
> 
> How about jabbing 1ml ED for first 2 weeks though..... ?


Hmm could do I suppose


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> I was debating ed jabs with the tren,meant to make quite a difference


I believe doing this is what MAKES the difference. That's why so many guys have plenty of sites 

@flinty , Didn't BB mention this to us regarding fast esters......... ?



Ginger Ben said:


> Hmm could do I suppose


Try it, as above - sites


----------



## luther1

I alternate glutes atm and its fine. 100mg of tren in a minute,tomorrow is my weekly 800mg t400 and tren again Monday and so far doing my glutes is fine


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> I believe doing this is what MAKES the difference. That's why so many guys have plenty of sites
> 
> @flinty , Didn't BB mention this to us regarding fast esters......... ?
> 
> Try it, as above - sites


Yeah may well do. Will use delts and quads this time I reckon. Quads for big jabs, delts for prop


----------



## Ginger Ben

Good morrow ballbags

At a friends this weekend and decided to write diet off for two days as eating what I'm given. Foods been lovely but I have to say I feel pretty crap after a cheat meal these days. Maybe I need to invest in some tupperware...... :blink:


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Yeah may well do. Will use delts and quads this time I reckon. Quads for big jabs, delts for prop


Defo get prop in your delts! Then smash the hell out of them


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Good morrow ballbags
> 
> At a friends this weekend and decided to write diet off for two days as eating what I'm given. Foods been lovely but I have to say I feel pretty crap after a cheat meal these days. Maybe I need to invest in some tupperware...... :blink:


How disrespectful of your friend lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> How disrespectful of your friend lol


I know, can't they tell I'm in training!! Lol


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> I know, can't they tell I'm in training!! Lol


Lol. I don't believe you look average mate!


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Lol. I don't believe you look average mate!


I won't in about 3 months!


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> I won't in about 3 months!


Lol. Shouldn't be today 

My upper body is fooked!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Gagging to train tomorrow! Hate having two days off but has to be done.

Back and bis tomorrow, my favourite!

Gvt chins

Close grip low cable rows

Deadlifts

Reverse cable flys

Db conc curl drop sets


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Lol. Shouldn't be today
> 
> My upper body is fooked!!


True, true. My chest is humming still from Friday! Gvt does hit hard.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> True, true. My chest is humming still from Friday! Gvt does hit hard.


Think I'll defo give that a try at the new gaff!


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Think I'll defo give that a try at the new gaff!


Be good on your cycle mate as you could then drop volume to 5x5 when you come off and whack weights up to maintain muscle


----------



## Richie186

I'm starting gvt tomorrow mate. Have you gained much since you started it and is it worth it in your view?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Richie186 said:


> I'm starting gvt tomorrow mate. Have you gained much since you started it and is it worth it in your view?


I'm not following the actual gvt programme as such, just doing it for bench, leg press and chin ups. Only done one week but i do like it. Did it before a few years ago properly and it does work well.


----------



## Mr_Morocco

I did GVT when i first started training but only lasted about 4-5 weeks on it lol, definatley hits the muscle hard though i might do it when im back on this cycle and training again


----------



## Ginger Ben

I may move dips to shoulder day and do gvt for those too. Think that would be awesome for overall upper body development but no way I'd do it after chest as normal


----------



## TELBOR

Steak and sprouts for tea


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> Good morrow ballbags
> 
> At a friends this weekend and decided to write diet off for two days as eating what I'm given. Foods been lovely but I have to say I feel pretty crap after a cheat meal these days. Maybe I need to invest in some tupperware...... :blink:


Wilkinsons. 99p for 6 containers. Kerrrrrchiiiiing


----------



## George-Bean

Tupperware is a great investment, also good for portion control, get your hand off your willy and into your pocket.


----------



## Ginger Ben

George-Bean said:


> Tupperware is a great investment, also good for portion control, get your hand off your willy and into your pocket.


My pocket has a hole in it..... :whistling:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Right back home weekend of debauched eating is over. Daft thing is I'm probably under or equal to normal.calories but macros will be all wrong! Lol. No where near enough protein and far too much sugar!! Whoops oh well fvck it. Tomorrow I shall be a machine again


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Right back home weekend of debauched eating is over. Daft thing is I'm probably under or equal to normal.calories but macros will be all wrong! Lol. No where near enough protein and far too much sugar!! Whoops oh well fvck it. Tomorrow I shall be a machine again


LOL seems like we all had a fcuk it time this weekend at some point lol X


----------



## George-Bean

I didnt, I was a God ;-D


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Ive had a fukc it time for the past week pmsl


----------



## luther1

George-Bean said:


> I didnt, I was a God ;-D


Me neither. It ain't amateur hour while I walk the walk. Cnuts


----------



## TELBOR

Morning TM!


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Morning TM!


Morning slim, good weekend?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Back and bis destroyed

Gvt chins

[email protected]

[email protected]+10

[email protected]+10

[email protected]+10

[email protected]+10

[email protected]+10

[email protected]+10

[email protected]+10

[email protected]+10

[email protected]+10

Close grip cable rows

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

All with good 1-2 sec squeeze and slow negs

Deadlifts

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Superset reverse cable flys

[email protected], [email protected], [email protected] drop to [email protected]

Superset db hammer triple drop sets

[email protected] to [email protected] to [email protected]

[email protected] to [email protected] to [email protected]

[email protected] to [email protected] to [email protected]

Have that for a fasted monday morning! Buzzing about chins, did all reps with added weight bar first set whereas last week I did them all at bw and dropped a few. The power of sticky toffee pudding over the weekend! Pmsl


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Morning slim, good weekend?


Wasn't bad, wasn't full of indulgence like you pmsl

Nice session mate, empty stomach with a pre workout


----------



## Ginger Ben

You sure about that bro.....12 choccy biscuits says you're fibbing 

Yes, empty stomach and a pre wo


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sushi for lunch, just the 12 pieces


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> You sure about that bro.....12 choccy biscuits says you're fibbing
> 
> Yes, empty stomach and a pre wo


Lol, probably less tbh but fancied some 

You reckon the pre wo is helping?


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Lol, probably less tbh but fancied some
> 
> You reckon the pre wo is helping?


Not sure tbh, all felt good today so might be.


----------



## TELBOR

Damn Man vrs Food Carnivore is on pmsl

14lb Pizza WTF !!!

I'll settle for my diced beef that's been in the slow cook all day - only 1lb though


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Damn Man vrs Food Carnivore is on pmsl
> 
> 14lb Pizza WTF !!!
> 
> I'll settle for my diced beef that's been in the slow cook all day - only 1lb though


Lol, love that show but its hell when being good. Hell when being bad too as really hard to find grub like he eats in this country. Even if you could you'd need a mortgage to buy it!

Sounds good mate, beef chili for me tonight


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol, love that show but its hell when being good. Hell when being bad too as really hard to find grub like he eats in this country. Even if you could you'd need a mortgage to buy it!
> 
> Sounds good mate, beef chili for me tonight


He's a lucky sod!!

He was on radio 1 last week, he coming to do a UK version - whoop whoop!


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> He's a lucky sod!!
> 
> He was on radio 1 last week, he coming to do a UK version - whoop whoop!


Awesome, will be interesting to see where he goes in the UK.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Awesome, will be interesting to see where he goes in the UK.


I'm guessing some Aberdeen Angus will rear it's head 

But he mentioned Cornish pasties pmsl


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> I'm guessing some Aberdeen Angus will rear it's head
> 
> But he mentioned Cornish pasties pmsl


Oh dear....cvnt will get as far as gregs and that'll be the end of the show as he leaves the country in disgust. Pmsl


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Oh dear....cvnt will get as far as gregs and that'll be the end of the show as he leaves the country in disgust. Pmsl


Lol.

There's only 2 things you get from greggs;

Roast Chicken Bake or a Steak Bake


----------



## George-Bean

I gotta say, those steak bakes take a bit of beating.

Loved the workout mate, repped, Flinty introduced me to slow negatives, had to push my spine back into my bumhole after, its almost like getting a free workout time wise!


----------



## TELBOR

George-Bean said:


> I gotta say, those steak bakes take a bit of beating.
> 
> Loved the workout mate, repped, Flinty introduced me to slow negatives, had to push my spine back into my bumhole after, its almost like getting a free workout time wise!


He's good isn't he mate!

Pushes the last reps out of you, makes impossible..... possible and it always hurts.

Well happy you've started training with him


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Lol.
> 
> There's only 2 things you get from greggs;
> 
> Roast Chicken Bake or a Steak Bake


They fvcking queue to get in the place here and we have 3 in town!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

George-Bean said:


> I gotta say, those steak bakes take a bit of beating.
> 
> Loved the workout mate, repped, Flinty introduced me to slow negatives, had to push my spine back into my bumhole after, its almost like getting a free workout time wise!


Cheers mate, yours looked awesome too! Love your enthusiasm for lifting, rubs off on me which is great!


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> He's good isn't he mate!
> 
> Pushes the last reps out of you, makes impossible..... possible and it always hurts.
> 
> Well happy you've started training with him


I've got to get a session in with you bummers at some point. Maybe around Xmas time if i can swing it.


----------



## George-Bean

I had to have a rest day today, and after my afternoon nap my calves really really felt as tight as a nuns fanny on a papal visit, I reckon I may need a second rest day, from what you guys have taught me I got to listen to my CNS. I was hoping for a good session tomorrow tbh.....


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> They fvcking queue to get in the place here and we have 3 in town!!


Lol. Thought southerners have good taste!


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> I've got to get a session in with you bummers at some point. Maybe around Xmas time if i can swing it.


Yes, yes you have. As I said


----------



## TELBOR

George-Bean said:


> I had to have a rest day today, and after my afternoon nap my calves really really felt as tight as a nuns fanny on a papal visit, I reckon I may need a second rest day, from what you guys have taught me I got to listen to my CNS. I was hoping for a good session tomorrow tbh.....


Rest and Grow


----------



## flinty90

George-Bean said:


> I had to have a rest day today, and after my afternoon nap my calves really really felt as tight as a nuns fanny on a papal visit, I reckon I may need a second rest day, from what you guys have taught me I got to listen to my CNS. I was hoping for a good session tomorrow tbh.....


lol get to gym ya cnut stop milking it pmsl..


----------



## Mr_Morocco

R0BLET said:


> Yes, yes you have. As I said


Im down for this also, should try get Breda and luther down also.

Imagine the looks in the gym when a ginger cnut, skinny cnut, somalian lookin cnut, guy in a suit with cuff links on, an old cnut, a big cnut and a arab looking cnut walk through the door.

:lol:

Yes luther, your the one with the suit on pmsl


----------



## TELBOR

Mr_Morocco said:


> Im down for this also, should try get Breda and luther down also.
> 
> Imagine the looks in the gym when a ginger cnut, skinny cnut, somalian lookin cnut, guy in a suit with cuff links on, an old cnut, a big cnut and a arab looking cnut walk through the door.
> 
> :lol:
> 
> Yes luther, your the one with the suit on pmsl


Take it I'm not invited then :lol:


----------



## luther1

R0BLET said:


> Take it I'm not invited then :lol:


Correctomondo,he never invited puny cnuts


----------



## Mr_Morocco

R0BLET said:


> Take it I'm not invited then :lol:


I should of put skinny cnut in capitals.


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> Correctomondo,he never invited puny cnuts


That's better  x


----------



## luther1

Well,I can pick benjy up on the way. That's about all the car holds tbf


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> Correctomondo,he never invited puny cnuts


or fcukin skinny **** cnut lol...


----------



## TELBOR

Mr_Morocco said:


> I should of put skinny cnut in capitals.


I know Ben has lost weight, cut him some slack though


----------



## TELBOR

Stinks of pi55 in here!

Morning Ben


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Stinks of pi55 in here!
> 
> Morning Ben


Have a wash then ya stinky cnut 

Morning all, back to London today, in the rain, lovely :\


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Have a wash then ya stinky cnut
> 
> Morning all, back to London today, in the rain, lovely :\


Beats Stoke!!


----------



## flinty90

doesnt beat my bed though mwahahahahaha


----------



## biglbs

R0BLET said:


> Stinks of pi55 in here!
> 
> Morning Ben


Morning guys,sounds like the straight thread...


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> doesnt beat my bed though mwahahahahaha


I'd rather be in the rain than anywhere near your [email protected] pit


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> I'd rather be in the rain than anywhere near your [email protected] pit


you fcukin lying ginger cnut lol x


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> you fcukin lying ginger cnut lol x


 :whistling:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Biceps have visably grown from yesterdays punishing! Lol. Now if only everything else did the same!

Have to say wheels are looking a little fuller too at the moment so am going to stick with gvt for a good few more weeks as very early signs are positive. Would be an immense routine to run on cycle imo.

Shoulders tomorrow morning. Going to do

Gvt dips for overall upper body

Seated db press

Db side raises Superset with face pulls

Shrugs


----------



## TELBOR

:yawn:


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Biceps have visably grown from yesterdays punishing! Lol. Now if only everything else did the same!
> 
> Have to say wheels are looking a little fuller too at the moment so am going to stick with gvt for a good few more weeks as very early signs are positive. Would be an immense routine to run on cycle imo.
> 
> Shoulders tomorrow morning. Going to do
> 
> Gvt dips for overall upper body
> 
> Seated db press
> 
> Db side raises Superset with face pulls
> 
> Shrugs


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


>


Try doing 100 weighted chin ups and tell me yours haven't.....oh that's right you can't


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Try doing 100 weighted chin ups and tell me yours haven't.....oh that's right you can't


Dam right i cant bro ....

thats the advantage of bieng a skinny cnut i suppose :whistling:


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> Dam right i cant bro ....
> 
> thats the advantage of bieng a strong cnut i suppose


Correctamundo


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Correctamundo


yes mate your coming on well... i like the tan too bro


----------



## Ginger Ben

Lol very good


----------



## TELBOR

Where is @Fatstuff nowadays?

Hope he's not wasted away :lol:


----------



## flinty90

Ben do you seriously manage 100 weighted chins mate ?? im fcukin impressed with that , and what time rest are you having between sets on your gvt sets bro ??

i might slip back a bit of gvt when i come off gear to try and keep strength up ....


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> Ben do you seriously manage 100 weighted chins mate ?? im fcukin impressed with that , and what time rest are you having between sets on your gvt sets bro ??
> 
> i might slip back a bit of gvt when i come off gear to try and keep strength up ....


Yes mate check out yesterdays workout. Only one minute rest between sets for gvt which combined with the volume makes it a cvnt!


----------



## Sweat

You post any progress pic's in this journal mate? Always popping in and seeing you continually making solid progress but never seen any pics, could of just missed them as this is a beast of a journal!


----------



## TELBOR

Sweat said:


> You post any progress pic's in this journal mate? Always popping in and seeing you continually making solid progress but never seen any pics, could of just missed them as this is a beast of a journal!


Probably 10 pics in 12 month's mate pmsl.

Go a few pages back, you'll see his morning wood and some pale skin :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Probably 10 pics in 12 month's mate pmsl.
> 
> Go a few pages back, you'll see his morning wood and some pale skin :lol:


Fvck off skinny he wasn't asking you! Lol


----------



## Sweat

R0BLET said:


> Probably 10 pics in 12 month's mate pmsl.
> 
> Go a few pages back, you'll see his morning wood and some pale skin :lol:


LMAO, wasn't asking for any pictures of him with a semi lob on!


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Fvck off skinny he wasn't asking you! Lol


Sorry *walks off with bottom lip out 



Sweat said:


> LMAO, wasn't asking for any pictures of him with a semi lob on!


Neither was we


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sweat said:


> You post any progress pic's in this journal mate? Always popping in and seeing you continually making solid progress but never seen any pics, could of just missed them as this is a beast of a journal!


Yes mate, now and again but yeah they get lost amongst all the other stuff! Most recent one is a few pages back but ill stick it up again just for you 

This one is from a week or so ago










Second one is post two weeks on dnp


----------



## flinty90

R0BLET said:


> Sorry *walks off with bottom lip out
> 
> Neither was we


your bottom lip is coming on now mate i can see its biggest thing on your body now pmsl x


----------



## flinty90

ben lets have some more leg and calf work bro xx


----------



## TELBOR

He sent me this one .......


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> ben lets have some more leg and calf work bro xx


Don't you fvcking start too! Lol. I had milky on at me about that too. I hammer the cvnts but they are stubborn as hell.

They just don't come out well in pictures..... :whistling:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> He sent me this one .......
> 
> View attachment 101485


Cvnt!!! Fpmsl


----------



## Sweat

R0BLET said:


> He sent me this one .......
> 
> View attachment 101485


LMAO, class!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Don't encourage him, he's like a child, physically as well as mentally lol


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Cvnt!!! Fpmsl


I thought it made you look leaner having a big pink tail


----------



## Mr_Morocco

f*ck me ben you do know you have to train legs right? pmsl


----------



## TELBOR

Mr_Morocco said:


> f*ck me ben you do know you have to train legs right? pmsl
> 
> View attachment 101488


Pmsl.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Took this in the gym the other day, lighting might be better in there than at home......... :rolleye:


----------



## luther1

Quite appropriate the box next to his legs says 'downfall'. Yes,they are.


----------



## Sweat

luther1 said:


> Quote appropriate the box next to his legs says 'downfall'. Yes,they are.


Lol, good observation skills mate. Bet your pro at "spot the difference"!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> Quite appropriate the box next to his legs says 'downfall'. Yes,they are.


Nice tracksuit bottoms.......


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> Nice tracksuit bottoms.......


As you know,£12 in asda. Same as big bears. Obviously worn by units


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> As you know,£12 in asda. Same as big bears. Obviously worn by units


He fills his out though.....


----------



## luther1

Have grown considerably since my avi. They call me 'hench' round the parish


----------



## Sweat

Ginger Ben said:


> He fills his out though.....


Liking the comeback!! Luther going to show us his wheels to back up teesing Ben???


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> Have grown considerably since my avi. They call me 'hench' round the parish scout group


I'm sure they do mate


----------



## Fatstuff

well i can see this journal has gone to sh1t again....


----------



## luther1

Sweat said:


> Liking the comeback!! Luther going to show us his wheels to back up teesing Ben???


I don't want to have to take these boys back to school,they know who the real deal is. The silent assassin quietly does his job with minimum fuss


----------



## George-Bean

I just dropped in to drink in the testosterone thats bubbling in abundance in here atm lol.

Made me laugh lots catching up in here tonight.


----------



## Sweat

luther1 said:


> I don't want to have to take these boys back to school,they know who the real deal is. The silent assassin quietly does his job with minimum fuss


Lol. "Silent Assassin" is what I like to think of myself as when I walk all the way across the other side of the office, drop a ultra rank protein fart, then sneakily go back to my desk before anyone realises!


----------



## TELBOR

Sweat said:


> Lol. "Silent Assassin" is what I like to think of myself as when I walk all the way across the other side of the office, drop a ultra rank protein fart, then sneakily go back to my desk before anyone realises!


Yeah, well discreet mate.....


----------



## Sweat

R0BLET said:


> Yeah, well discreet mate.....
> 
> View attachment 101497


How'd you get that photo of me? That was after a bulk that went wrong... damn those donner kebabs!


----------



## luther1

Sweat said:


> Lol. "Silent Assassin" is what I like to think of myself as when I walk all the way across the other side of the office, drop a ultra rank protein fart, then sneakily go back to my desk before anyone realises!


When you say 'office', do you really mean griddle plate?


----------



## Sweat

luther1 said:


> When you say 'office', do you really mean griddle plate?


Why would i be walking across this:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Andrew-James-Electric-Griddle-Plate/dp/B004OD834Y

Do you think I am the size of a lego man? Give me some credit mate, i do actually train....


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> Have grown considerably since my avi. They call me 'hench' round the parish


Must be hard to be known as Hench around the country club... i suppose if you dont need a fcukin wheelchair to get in and out of the club your already beter than 99 % of the old disabled cnuts that go there..

way to go bro your HENCH you arent quite carrying a fcukin colostamy bag around with you just yet (not that you could lift a full one anyway you weak cnut )


----------



## Ginger Ben

Dinner was two large pork steaks, cabbage, carrots, onions, peppers, courgette and sweet potato all roasted together.

Could I taste a single bit of it? No, thanks to a small dose of man aids I have totally lost my sense of taste! Bum holes.

Still, I shall train through it tomorrow like a true champ and come back iller and weaker I expect lol


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Dinner was two large pork steaks, cabbage, carrots, onions, peppers, courgette and sweet potato all roasted together.
> 
> Could I taste a single bit of it? No, thanks to a small dose of man aids I have totally lost my sense of taste! Bum holes.
> 
> Still, I shall train through it tomorrow like a true champ and come back iller and weaker I expect lol


so all back to normal in Bens world tomorrow then heheheehe :tongue:


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> so all back to normal in Bens world tomorrow then heheheehe :tongue:


Tit


----------



## Ginger Ben

Decided not to train today, man flu has kicked up a notch and I feel plop.

Ahouldt be ok tomorrow so will hit shoulders then instead. Legs Saturday morning.


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Decided not to train today, TWISTED SOCK has kicked up a notch and I feel plop.
> 
> Ahouldt be ok tomorrow so will hit shoulders then instead. Legs Saturday morning.


its terrible mate when your sock twists all the way around X


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> its terrible mate when your sock twists all the way around X


Lol i know, totally thrown me I may not even get out of bed. Screw the diet and everything else, I'm struggling here!


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol i know, totally thrown me I may not even get out of bed. Screw the diet and everything else, I'm struggling here!


well mate if its that bad switch comp off and get back to sleep. get some chicken soup down ya ..


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol i know, totally thrown me I may not even get out of bed. Screw the diet and everything else, I'm struggling here!


At least your only giving up for the day. Unlike @flinty90


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> At least your only giving up for the day. Unlike @flinty90


pmsl get fcuked skinny cnut. i could give up for 2 years and you still wouldnt catch up x


----------



## luther1

flinty90 said:


> pmsl get fcuked skinny cnut. i could give up for 2 years and you still wouldnt catch up x


Your right,I don't think I could physically consume that many cakes lol


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> Your right,I don't think I could physically consume that many cakes lol


or even lift them lol..


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> Your right,I don't think I could physically consume that many cakes lol


You gained an ounce yet since you ditched super trainer?

His show is on tonight, ill be watching that for sure!


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> or even lift them lol..


To be fair it would be a lot of cake


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> You gained an ounce yet since you ditched super trainer?
> 
> His show is on tonight, ill be watching that for sure!


5lb actually haha.


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> You gained an ounce yet since you ditched super trainer?
> 
> His show is on tonight, ill be watching that for sure!


I actually want to see if he is English because his spelling is fcuking awful


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> To be fair it would be a lot of cake


Even ronnie Coleman couldn't squat flintys cake tin


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> 5lb actually haha.


Good work, clean weight??


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> Good work, clean weight??


I look the same bf wise and still have slightly visible top two abs so I'd say yes


----------



## Mr_Morocco

luther1 said:


> Even ronnie Coleman couldn't squat flintys cake tin


pmsl


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> Even ronnie Coleman couldn't squat flintys cake tin


i couldnt squat the empty space in your fcukin tshirt sleeves bro x


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> I look the same bf wise and still have slightly visible top two abs so I'd say yes


What's the strength like at the moment on the tren?


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> What's the strength like at the moment on the tren?


pmsl you asked luther about strength.. thats like talkin to scott about humility lol.


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> What's the strength like at the moment on the tren?


I guess the only gauge I have is by my bench as I can't really remember the weights on anything else! 50kg db press for 7 which I've never done before. I'm quite positive that eod jabs are the way forward,or indeed ed if you could be bothered.


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> I guess the only gauge I have is by my bench as *I can't really remember the weights on anything else*! 50kg db press for 7 which I've never done before. I'm quite positive that eod jabs are the way forward,or indeed ed if you could be bothered.


Hmm, that sounds like a load of old bollox to me...... :whistling:


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Hmm, that sounds like a load of old bollox to me...... :whistling:


the country club dont do weights its all about he pacemakers ticking away bro. lol


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> Hmm, that sounds like a load of old bollox to me......:
> 
> Ok then cnunty,bench is the only exercise I gauge my strength on as to go up in 2.5kg increments on db biceps is hardly front page news is it haha


----------



## luther1

flinty90 said:


> the country club dont do weights its all about he pacemakers ticking away bro. lol


Here's an example of why the country is good. Facebook Kimberly Walsh and Kate fortune was Wilson. A couple of hotties that probably want me


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> Here's an example of why the country is good. Facebook Kimberly Walsh and Kate fortune was Wilson. A couple of hotties that probably want me


Facebook is for homosexuals. I'll only join it when my kids are old enough to go on it lol

Easy way to spy


----------



## Mr_Morocco

country clubs/health clubs dont have dumbells upto 50kg pmsl, even pure gym here goes up to 32kg

:lol:


----------



## luther1

R0BLET said:


> Facebook is for homosexuals. I'll only join it when my kids are old enough to go on it lol
> 
> Easy way to spy


Easy way for me spy on all the stunners from the gym in their bikinis and sexy dresses


----------



## TELBOR

Mr_Morocco said:


> country clubs/health clubs dont have dumbells upto 50kg pmsl, even pure gym here goes up to 32kg
> 
> :lol:


36kg at Pure.....? So they say lol.

Don't upset me before it opens 

What's Pure like afghan ?


----------



## flinty90

R0BLET said:


> 36kg at Pure.....? So they say lol.
> 
> Don't upset me before it opens
> 
> What's Pure like afghan ?


36 will keep you gojng for about 5 years bro...


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> 36 will keep you gojng for about 5 years bro...


Lol. So long as it goes up and down I don't care! 

Probably say bye bye to dumbbell's. Still, 36kg on Shoulder Press is something to aim at isn't it


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> Here's an example of why the country is good. Facebook Kimberly Walsh and Kate fortune was Wilson. A couple of hotties that probably want me


lol probably want you to stop w4nking into your sweat bands lol..


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> lol probably want you to stop w4nking into your sweat bands lol..


----------



## Mr_Morocco

R0BLET said:


> 36kg at Pure.....? So they say lol.
> 
> Don't upset me before it opens
> 
> What's Pure like afghan ?


I did 1 session there mate cos i was going to join but the whole dumbell thing put me off, seems a decent gym though but was full of chavs by me but probably depends on what time you go


----------



## TELBOR

Mr_Morocco said:


> I did 1 session there mate cos i was going to join but the whole dumbell thing put me off, seems a decent gym though but was full of chavs by me but probably depends on what time you go


Yeah puts me off, but like Flinty said I'll stay on 36's pmsl.

I'll be training after the chav's or whilst they're out stealing at 6am lol


----------



## Mr_Morocco

R0BLET said:


> Yeah puts me off, but like Flinty said I'll stay on 36's pmsl.
> 
> I'll be training after the chav's or whilst they're out stealing at 6am lol


Should be ok then mate, its great for the price and every one is probably a little different


----------



## Sweat

Ginger Ben said:


> Hmm, that sounds like a load of old bollox to me...... :whistling:


So true, all about the bench brah! lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> Ok then cnunty,bench is the only exercise I gauge my strength on as to go up in 2.5kg increments on db biceps is hardly front page news is it haha


So what we've learnt is you only train chest and biceps lol. No surprise there really


----------



## Ginger Ben

No.appetite or taste buds today but have forced some food in.

2 big shakes with oats and pb and my normal chicken, spuds and veg for lunch. Will squeeze some eggs in later then I've got sausage and pasta with veg etc for dinner. Sausages aren't ideal but fvck it they are all I have defrosted


----------



## Ginger Ben

6 eggs and 60g smoked salmon down the hatch


----------



## George-Bean

I gotta admit, I cant eat sausages now, or pork pie, the grease on the bottom of pork pie makes me gag, I used to love them as well.


----------



## Ginger Ben

George-Bean said:


> I gotta admit, I cant eat sausages now, or pork pie, the grease on the bottom of pork pie makes me gag, I used to love them as well.


Nancy! lol, saturated fat is the building block of testosterone! It's man food damn it 

Know what you mean though, its a guilt thing, this hobby has honestly ruined food for me, see it all as functional fuel now, don't really enjoy much of it 

I get very high meat content sausages though and either grill or bake them, not too unhealthy and they serve as a treat meal.


----------



## flinty90

yes but you use them as dildos ben lol...


----------



## TELBOR

Ben.... reps for 100 Chins on GVT !!

Me..... failed pmsl


----------



## flinty90

R0BLET said:


> Ben.... reps for 100 Chins on GVT !!
> 
> Me..... failed pmsl


what ya get too. and did you do the feet up chins ??


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> what ya get too. and did you do the feet up chins ??


Stopped at 60 lol

Grip 

So did GVT Deads, 10x10 @ 100kg 

Back will be fooked!


----------



## biglbs

Ginger Ben said:


> Nancy! lol, saturated fat is the building block of testosterone! It's man food damn it
> 
> Know what you mean though, its a guilt thing, this hobby has honestly ruined food for me, see it all as functional fuel now, don't really enjoy much of it
> 
> I get very high meat content sausages though and either grill or bake them, not too unhealthy and they serve as a treat meal.


Bloody transfats or do yours have none mate?


----------



## flinty90

R0BLET said:


> Stopped at 60 lol
> 
> Grip
> 
> So did GVT Deads, 10x10 @ 100kg
> 
> Back will be fooked!


where at my gym ??


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> where at my gym ??


No mate, poxy lammas. I'm sure they had never seen any oly bars used pmsl


----------



## flinty90

R0BLET said:


> No mate, poxy lammas. I'm sure they had never seen any oly bars used pmsl


so yhey still havent then lol..


----------



## Mr_Morocco

10x10 chins is some going, doubt i'd get anywhere near that


----------



## flinty90

Mr_Morocco said:


> 10x10 chins is some going, doubt i'd get anywhere near that


well you have just over a double chin so not far to go lol. x


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> so yhey still havent then lol..


[email protected]!


----------



## flinty90

R0BLET said:


> [email protected]!


careful rob. dont forget who is spotting you saturday x


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Ben.... reps for 100 Chins on GVT !!
> 
> Me..... failed pmsl


lol, it's a killer isn't it!

Try it on bench next session


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> careful rob. dont forget who is spotting you saturday x


Hopefully you and not Mike lol x


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> lol, it's a killer isn't it!
> 
> Try it on bench next session


Yes, yes it is!

That's Saturday with Flinty lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Yes, yes it is!
> 
> That's Saturday with Flinty lol


GVT dips for me tomorrow! Joy!!


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> GVT dips for me tomorrow! Joy!!


See dips I think I could do with ease......

It's on the list to try!


----------



## flinty90

i couldnt do 10 dips. i just cant do them without hurting my shoulders...


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> See dips I think I could do with ease......
> 
> It's on the list to try!


Do them weighted then


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> i couldnt do 10 dips. i just cant do them without hurting my shoulders...


I know what you mean, sometimes they do a bit, usually a sing that anterior delt is getting overtrained from benching, shoulder pressing and dips as they all hit it hard.

This is why I'm now spacing out dips and chest and using them as my main shoulder exercise instead, just interested to see how it goes.


----------



## Mr_Morocco

flinty90 said:


> i couldnt do 10 dips. i just cant do them without hurting my shoulders...


do it on an empty stomach mate, cant be easy trying to lift that belly full of cakes pmsl


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> i couldnt do 10 dips. i just cant do them without hurting my shoulders...


Defo not one for you mate with your boulders



Ginger Ben said:


> Do them weighted then


I did last time I did them, plus 20kg I believe at @paul81's gym


----------



## flinty90

Mr_Morocco said:


> do it on an empty stomach mate, cant be easy trying to lift that belly full of cakes pmsl


that hurt...


----------



## Ginger Ben

Scott came across really well on that show imo.

Am training tomorrow morning come hell or high water!!

Night all


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Scott came across really well on that show imo.
> 
> Am training tomorrow morning come hell or high water!!
> 
> Night all


Night Ben!!

I recorded it, saw first 10 mins - didn't come across alpha :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Kaboom bitches!










Bit of forearm pump too this morning


----------



## Ginger Ben

Shoulders this morning

Gvt dips

[email protected]+10

[email protected]+10

[email protected]+10

[email protected]+10

[email protected]+10

[email protected]+15

[email protected]+15

[email protected]+15

[email protected]+15

[email protected]+15

Should have done 15kg all the way but first time I've done.gvt dips in years so wasn't sure. Still did the job!

Seated db press

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Superset face pulls

[email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

Superset db lat raises

[email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

Oly bar shrugs 3 sec squeeze

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] drop [email protected] drop [email protected]

Job done


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Kaboom bitches!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bit of forearm pump too this morning


Freckles coming on well mate 

Kidding!

Looking very lean Ben


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Freckles coming on well mate
> 
> Kidding!
> 
> Looking very lean Ben


Lol, thanks I've been cultivating them for 33 years!

Cheers, I've really started to notice a hardening up of my muscles over the last week or so. Not sure if it's because of the gvt, diet or just a little phase I'm going through from a combination of everything (or the pwo lol!) but I like it so I'm going to keep everything the same and crack on.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol, thanks I've been cultivating them for 33 years!
> 
> Cheers, I've really started to notice a hardening up of my muscles over the last week or so. Not sure if it's because of the gvt, diet or just a little phase I'm going through from a combination of everything (or the pwo lol!) but I like it so I'm going to keep everything the same and crack on.


Don't they wash off pmsl.

Anyway, I'd say it's all of it mate and I bet your carrying less water atm - bring on the cycle! Lol

Nice session though mate! Some good numbers on db press.

Glad it's coming together. Btw, hands are fooked from the chins! That'll teach me to forget my gloves lol

Always forget them, ask Flinty


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Don't they wash off pmsl.
> 
> Anyway, I'd say it's all of it mate and I bet your carrying less water atm - bring on the cycle! Lol
> 
> Nice session though mate! Some good numbers on db press.
> 
> Glad it's coming together. Btw, hands are fooked from the chins! That'll teach me to forget my gloves lol
> 
> Always forget them, ask Flinty


Lol, no, I've tried!!

Session was good, should be pushing 40+ really but after 100 dips it wasn't happening! 

Can't wait for cycle, think it will really help take things to the next level. If all goes well with the prop I may even just run short 6-8 week prop and oral cycles a few times a year. Easier recovery and cheaper!

Haha, my hands get shredded too, I use chalk which helps but I've got some bullet proof caluses now!


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol, no, I've tried!!
> 
> Session was good, should be pushing 40+ really but after 100 dips it wasn't happening!
> 
> Can't wait for cycle, think it will really help take things to the next level. If all goes well with the prop I may even just run short 6-8 week prop and oral cycles a few times a year. Easier recovery and cheaper!
> 
> Haha, my hands get shredded too, I use chalk which helps but I've got some bullet proof caluses now!


Yeah I'm guessing the dips pre exhausted you!! Loon!!

But, sounds like it's working :beer:

Tbh I think that's what I'd do too, 8 weeks on short esters seems to be getting more popular! Throw a few dbol in and away you go 

Might get some chalk actually, enjoyed the dead lifts last night and my back is it bits. So more deadlifts!


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Yeah I'm guessing the dips pre exhausted you!! Loon!!
> 
> But, sounds like it's working :beer:
> 
> Tbh I think that's what I'd do too, 8 weeks on short esters seems to be getting more popular! Throw a few dbol in and away you go
> 
> Might get some chalk actually, enjoyed the dead lifts last night and my back is it bits. So more deadlifts!


Yeah you could say they did! Lol tris were fried

Yeah i like the idea of it, its a lot of jabs obviously but that's no so bad with only 1ml, orange pins and a few sites to work with.

Post your session up, be good to see it.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Yeah you could say they did! Lol tris were fried
> 
> Yeah i like the idea of it, its a lot of jabs obviously but that's no so bad with only 1ml, orange pins and a few sites to work with.
> 
> Post your session up, be good to see it.


Yeah suppose 1ml and Orange pins is easier.

SESSION

Chins - 60 mentioned 

Deads

10x100kg - 10 times GVT Style of course.

Wide Grip Lat Pull Downs

12x55kg

10x60kg

10x70kg

Close Grip Row (no v bar! Used 2 handles on one clip)

12x50kg

12x70kg

10x80kg

Then dropped it down to 30kg and did various partials 

EZ Bar Close Grip Curls

10x25kg x 3

How's that :lol:

I won't go there again at all! Needed my fix and got it lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Yeah suppose 1ml and Orange pins is easier.
> 
> SESSION
> 
> Chins - 60 mentioned
> 
> Deads
> 
> 10x100kg - 10 times GVT Style of course.
> 
> Wide Grip Lat Pull Downs
> 
> 12x55kg
> 
> 10x60kg
> 
> 10x70kg
> 
> Close Grip Row (no v bar! Used 2 handles on one clip)
> 
> 12x50kg
> 
> 12x70kg
> 
> 10x80kg
> 
> Then dropped it down to 30kg and did various partials
> 
> EZ Bar Close Grip Curls
> 
> 10x25kg x 3
> 
> How's that :lol:
> 
> I won't go there again at all! Needed my fix and got it lol


Looks good mate, gvt on deads! Lol nutter! Might have to do that next week


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Looks good mate, gvt on deads! Lol nutter! Might have to do that next week


I was blowing lol . Spoke to @flinty90 last night, defo lost stamina with lack of training!

Surprised how quick it goes, hoping it comes back quicker


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> I was blowing lol . Spoke to @flinty90 last night, defo lost stamina with lack of training!
> 
> Surprised how quick it goes, hoping it comes back quicker


Yeah it will mate, gvt itself is great for building endurance and lactic acid tolerance


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Yeah it will mate, gvt itself is great for building endurance and lactic acid tolerance


I'll stick with it then :lol:

Think were giving it a go on chest this weekend


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> I'll stick with it then :lol:
> 
> Think were giving it a go on chest this weekend


It's awesome on chest, 3 day doms! 

Weight selection is the key the first few.sets should be comfy but still working you, should get hard from set 4/5 onwards. By set 7 you should need a spot on last rep or two, from there on you might drop a couple of reps each set. If you get the weight right that's what should happen.

I find pyramiding helps a bit, start with a weight, if it feels too easy then up it bearing in mind the volume and short rest you have to deal with too.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> It's awesome on chest, 3 day doms!
> 
> Weight selection is the key the first few.sets should be comfy but still working you, should get hard from set 4/5 onwards. By set 7 you should need a spot on last rep or two, from there on you might drop a couple of reps each set. If you get the weight right that's what should happen.
> 
> I find pyramiding helps a bit, start with a weight, if it feels too easy then up it bearing in mind the volume and short rest you have to deal with too.


Bring on he doms!

Probably trial and error this first bash at it


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Bring on he doms!
> 
> Probably trial and error this first bash at it


Yeah it is but keep note of weight, reps and how easy/hard it feels and then the second time you do it it's much easier to get it right.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Yeah it is but keep note of weight, reps and how easy/hard it feels and then the second time you do it it's much easier to get it right.


Loud and clear mate 

I'm due meal 3 nom nom nom!


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Loud and clear mate
> 
> I'm due meal 3 nom nom nom!


Number 4 for me soon


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:



> Number 4 for me soon


You'll get fat pmsl

What you had today?


----------



## Fatstuff

just had meal one - a steady 15 stone now only done dnp for 2 days of my diet, im so proud of myself got some time off work over next couple of weeks so may get involved on ol' yella.

Roblet - GVT on deads, ouch:lol:

Considering training twice today, im off work now and clucking to get the gym but promised my m8 id go with him at 6.30 - what u reckon? lol ( i wont be able to train till monday after today as well)


----------



## TELBOR

Fatstuff said:


> just had meal one - a steady 15 stone now only done dnp for 2 days of my diet, im so proud of myself got some time off work over next couple of weeks so may get involved on ol' yella.
> 
> Roblet - GVT on deads, ouch:lol:
> 
> Considering training twice today, im off work now and clucking to get the gym but promised my m8 id go with him at 6.30 - what u reckon? lol ( i wont be able to train till monday after today as well)


Lol.

Don't go twice unless one is cardio ........ that's not gonna happen is it 

Just go with your mate and make it a good one


----------



## Fatstuff

R0BLET said:


> Lol.
> 
> Don't go twice unless one is cardio ........ that's not gonna happen is it
> 
> Just go with your mate and make it a good one


LOL just had diarrhoea, so think i will leave it a while, i hope im not fcukin ill - i feel alright, just splattered the pan a bit :lol:

On a seperate note, have u seen @defdaz in his journal, his transformation -fook me!!! He was over 20 stone a few years back. i urge u to look in there, inspirational stuff


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> You'll get fat pmsl
> 
> What you had today?


Lol

Pwo shake - 120g oats, 60g Whey

6 whole eggs with 60g smoked salmon

Shake - 80g oats, 50g protein blend

Satsuma?!

230g chicken, spuds, veg etc now for lunch

Later on

Quark with a scoop of whey, pb and some fruit

Dinner - pork chops, mixed veg

Shake with pb before bed

That's a pretty typical day tbh

I rely a lot on shakes I guess but don't see that it really matters. I struggle to eat more than 3-4 proper meals a day and this seems to be working at the moment.

On my cycle I'll do the same plan just eat bigger portions!


----------



## TELBOR

Fatstuff said:


> LOL just had diarrhoea, so think i will leave it a while, i hope im not fcukin ill - i feel alright, just splattered the pan a bit :lol:
> 
> On a seperate note, have u seen @defdaz in his journal, his transformation -fook me!!! He was over 20 stone a few years back. i urge u to look in there, inspirational stuff


Pebble dash either means your ill or you've been eating sh1t Stan lol.

Yes mate, I've seen @defdaz the pic whore pmsl

Boy done more than good hasn't he.

Seems to be lots of fatties ripping up nowadays - where's the love for us skinny c.unts


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol
> 
> Pwo shake - 120g oats, 60g Whey
> 
> 6 whole eggs with 60g smoked salmon
> 
> Shake - 80g oats, 50g protein blend
> 
> Satsuma?!
> 
> 230g chicken, spuds, veg etc now for lunch
> 
> Later on
> 
> Quark with a scoop of whey, pb and some fruit
> 
> Dinner - pork chops, mixed veg
> 
> Shake with pb before bed
> 
> That's a pretty typical day tbh
> 
> I rely a lot on shakes I guess but don't see that it really matters. I struggle to eat more than 3-4 proper meals a day and this seems to be working at the moment.
> 
> On my cycle I'll do the same plan just eat bigger portions!


Looks good to me mate!

I don't think you rely on shakes tbh. I have 3 a day and that's it.

Smash all that in each day and you'll do Good! I'd swap the salmon for meat though, but that's me lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> LOL just had diarrhoea, so think i will leave it a while, i hope im not fcukin ill - i feel alright, just splattered the pan a bit :lol:
> 
> On a seperate note, have u seen @defdaz in his journal, his transformation -fook me!!! He was over 20 stone a few years back. i urge u to look in there, inspirational stuff


Pmsl, thanks for the update!!

Yeah I have mate, he's done amazingly.well.


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Looks good to me mate!
> 
> I don't think you rely on shakes tbh. I have 3 a day and that's it.
> 
> Smash all that in each day and you'll do Good! I'd swap the salmon for meat though, but that's me lol


The salmon is pi55 cheap, when I'm actually making money again, it will be steak


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> The salmon is pi55 cheap, when I'm actually making money again, it will be steak


I'll eat salmon fillets all day long, but I can't eat smoked salmon at all pmsl

You've got enough money for steak ya tight c.unt lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> I'll eat salmon fillets all day long, but I can't eat smoked salmon at all pmsl
> 
> You've got enough money for steak ya tight c.unt lol


Not every day I haven't 

This no basic salary malarky is a right cnut! lol


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Not every day I haven't
> 
> This no basic salary malarky is a right cnut! lol


True, I have a salary and can't have steak each day pmsl

Probably because the missus likes steak too lol

Local radio today had an add for a steak house place, 43oz steak...... eat it all and don't pay for it...... tempted


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> True, I have a salary and can't have steak each day pmsl
> 
> Probably because the missus likes steak too lol
> 
> Local radio today had an add for a steak house place, 43oz steak...... eat it all and don't pay for it...... tempted


Jesus that's a piece of beef! Get @biglbs to go there, I reckon after a heavy gym session he'd have a good bash at that badboy!


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Jesus that's a piece of beef! Get @biglbs to go there, I reckon after a heavy gym session he'd have a good bash at that badboy!


Lol. It's a challenge for anyone! 300g ish of protein


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Lol. It's a challenge for anyone! 300g ish of protein


I tackled a monster steak in New Zealand years ago, took me an hour and I had to go and lie down after I'd eaten it. Woke up 12 hours later!! :lol:

No idea how big it was but it stopped me in my tracks


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> I tackled a monster steak in New Zealand years ago, took me an hour and I had to go and lie down after I'd eaten it. Woke up 12 hours later!! :lol:
> 
> No idea how big it was but it stopped me in my tracks


Those crazy kiwi's!

Probably laced it in rohypnol, ar5e bleeding when you woke up


----------



## biglbs

Ginger Ben said:


> Jesus that's a piece of beef! Get @biglbs to go there, I reckon after a heavy gym session he'd have a good bash at that badboy!


You called?


----------



## biglbs

R0BLET said:


> Lol. It's a challenge for anyone! 300g ish of protein


Tbh just the steak is ok that is only 3.5 times bigger than my tea,however chips?


----------



## TELBOR

biglbs said:


> Tbh just the steak is ok that is only 3.5 times bigger than my tea,however chips?


Lol. The chips would be a killer!

I'll see if I can find more details on it


----------



## Fatstuff

biglbs said:


> Tbh just the steak is ok that is only 3.5 times bigger than my tea,however chips?


Only? Lol


----------



## biglbs

Fatstuff said:


> Only? Lol


Yup,i am hungry within mins of eating it too,clean food=hunger,if i eat any sh1t --like chips it would not be the same!


----------



## TELBOR

biglbs said:


> Yup,i am hungry within mins of eating it too,clean food=hunger,if i eat any sh1t --like chips it would not be the same!


Exactly what I've found!

Mental really. Meal 4 was 2 chicken breast and rice at 3pm ish...... had a shake in between as it was in the car lol

But now I'm starving! Chilli for tea 

Well over a kilo of meat going down today along with 500g of carbs too!

Can't wait to put them to use pmsl


----------



## biglbs

R0BLET said:


> Exactly what I've found!
> 
> Mental really. Meal 4 was 2 chicken breast and rice at 3pm ish...... had a shake in between as it was in the car lol
> 
> But now I'm starving! Chilli for tea
> 
> Well over a kilo of meat going down today along with 500g of carbs too!
> 
> Can't wait to put them to use pmsl


Old school,will always rule,i just ate that super lamb shish plus lamb,i am now hungry again,wife says she cannot beleive it.The dope just had burger and chips,now feels bloated and sick ffs....


----------



## TELBOR

biglbs said:


> Old school,will always rule,i just ate that super lamb shish plus lamb,i am now hungry again,wife says she cannot beleive it.The dope just had burger and chips,now feels bloated and sick ffs....


Hahaha, I guess old school (simple) works!

I'd love some lamb right now, thanks for making me want lamb ya fooker!

Lol, burger and chips........ gone are those days! But I'd happily eat a home made burger


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Hahaha, I guess old school (simple) works!
> 
> I'd love some lamb right now, thanks for making me want lamb ya fooker!
> 
> Lol, burger and chips........ gone are those days! But I'd happily eat a home made burger


Home made burgers are great, tomorrows dinner I think, with sweet spud wedges


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Home made burgers are great, tomorrows dinner I think, with sweet spud wedges


That's the combo I used to do, classed it as a cheat pmsl.

Dinner out at missus's mates tomorrow, I know I'm gonna be picky  or should I just eat before and pick at bits lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> That's the combo I used to do, classed it as a cheat pmsl.
> 
> Dinner out at missus's mates tomorrow, I know I'm gonna be picky  or should I just eat before and pick at bits lol


Cheat? lol fvck that, that's clean eating in my world 

Hmm, what's she likely to cook? I'm out for dinner Saturday night, steak will be on the menu so steak will be consumed


----------



## Ginger Ben

Ginger Ben said:


> Kaboom bitches!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bit of forearm pump too this morning


Just noticed I have what appears to be a huge double chin! I promise this is me and not @Fatstuff you can tell by the muscle size too :whistling:


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Just noticed I have what appears to be a huge double chin! I promise this is me and not @Fatstuff you can tell by the muscle size too :whistling:


I was gonna to say the chins looked well mate, but didn't want to steal your thunder so early in the morning


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Cheat? lol fvck that, that's clean eating in my world
> 
> Hmm, what's she likely to cook? I'm out for dinner Saturday night, steak will be on the menu so steak will be consumed


Oh lol

Well we did her a chicken curry when she came round......

So probably a bag of Quavers or something


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> I was gonna to say the chins looked well mate, but didn't want to steal your thunder so early in the morning


That's a power neck, not a double chin..... :rolleye:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Oh lol
> 
> Well we did her a chicken curry when she came round......
> 
> So probably a bag of Quavers or something


haha I sense something akin to this


----------



## Fatstuff

Fat chinned bastard!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> Fat chinned bastard!!


Maybe we are brothers??


----------



## George-Bean

12 hours sleep to digest a huge steak, damn, only other creatures that do that are reptiles, I'm gonna get David Ike in here to check you out.....


----------



## TELBOR

Morning TM !


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Morning TM !


Morning slim


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Morning slim


What's the plan today ?!

Just seen this fatty in a Tesco lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> What's the plan today ?!
> 
> Just seen this fatty in a Tesco lol
> 
> View attachment 101835


Lol nice fart blast!

Umm no plan really, working then going to the pub for a few birthday beers with a mate (its my 3? on Sunday)


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol nice fart blast!
> 
> Umm no plan really, working then going to the pub for a few birthday beers with a mate (its my 3? on Sunday)


Yeah I added my touch pmsl

34 ya old c.unt!


----------



## TELBOR

Meal 3 just inhaled Benjamin!

Trying to get a few more carbs in today for the GVT with Flinty tomorrow.

Low incline DB's on it 

Bring on the pussy-Ness


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Meal 3 just inhaled Benjamin!
> 
> Trying to get a few more carbs in today for the GVT with Flinty tomorrow.
> 
> Low incline DB's on it
> 
> Bring on the pussy-Ness


Good work mate, I'm slacking today, just about to make meal 2! Will Chuck a shake in too to bulk it up 

Lol, that's going to be hilarious! I predict some very wobbly reps!

Leg press for me tomorrow


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Good work mate, I'm slacking today, just about to make meal 2! Will Chuck a shake in too to bulk it up
> 
> Lol, that's going to be hilarious! I predict some very wobbly reps!
> 
> Leg press for me tomorrow


Bloody slacker! Lol

I'm having a little treat as we speak - a whole tray of flapjack  Only 1480 cals. Oops.

Hahaha. Think the weight may be very low!! Very, very low lol

Legs on a Saturday, mad man!


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Bloody slacker! Lol
> 
> I'm having a little treat as we speak - a whole tray of flapjack  Only 1480 cals. Oops.
> 
> Hahaha. Think the weight may be very low!! Very, very low lol
> 
> Legs on a Saturday, mad man!


Lol bit of a treat!! Haha. Might make some high protein flapjacks at some point, they are lovely!

Lunch was 230g chicken, 150g spuds, tomatoes, carrots, broccoli, garlic, chili, mushrooms and a shake with 80g oats and 40g protein


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol bit of a treat!! Haha. Might make some high protein flapjacks at some point, they are lovely!
> 
> Lunch was 230g chicken, 150g spuds, tomatoes, carrots, broccoli, garlic, chili, mushrooms and a shake with 80g oats and 40g protein


Yeah it was, only 25g ish of sat fat lol

Is your office at home mate? Or have you kitted the work place out with a good kitchen lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Yeah it was, only 25g ish of sat fat lol
> 
> Is your office at home mate? Or have you kitted the work place out with a good kitchen lol


Haha slimmers food!

At home mate so no excuses for food!!


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Haha slimmers food!
> 
> At home mate so no excuses for food!!


Defo no excuses!

Bet it's lovely not worrying about having a sh1t at work lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Defo no excuses!
> 
> Bet it's lovely not worrying about having a sh1t at work lol


Lol, I never used to worry!


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol, I never used to worry!


Bet ginger ones stink! Pmsl


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Bet ginger ones stink! Pmsl


You'll find out if I ever spot you on bench


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> You'll find out if I ever spot you on bench


You'd sh1t on me?


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> You'd sh1t on me?


Been told you're into that sort of thing...


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Been told you're into that sort of thing...


Pmsl, not anymore mate!

She had diarrhoea last time and I called it quits


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Pmsl, not anymore mate!
> 
> She had diarrhoea last time and I called it quits


lol, thanks for that!


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> lol, thanks for that!
> 
> View attachment 101879


Lost more weight I see


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Lost more weight I see


Even easier than dnp!


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Even easier than dnp!


Cutting cals is easier than dnp


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Cutting cals is easier than dnp


You've never done either you skinny fat cnut


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> You've never done either you skinny fat cnut


True lol

I'll never do DNP and I doubt I'll ever cut cals 

[email protected] skinny genes!

Tbh makes no sense looking at my dad


----------



## George-Bean

Lucky bugger, training legs with Flinty is pretty awesume, GVT @ 10 sets is gonna be eye watering, I was screaming at 7 sets with 25 second intervals. Pity you lol.


----------



## TELBOR

Morning TM!

Enjoy the legs session


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning sweet cheeks. Embrace the pain!


----------



## George-Bean

Its Ben, he could yet change his plans ;-D


----------



## Ginger Ben

George-Bean said:


> Its Ben, he could yet change his plans ;-D


Oi cvnty I've stuck to a plan for at least a week now  :lol:

Anyway, I am going to do legs today, having a lie in first though then an oat and whey shake and off for a battering.

Like doing legs on a Saturday, show all the weekend gym rats how to train properly!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Think 11am is an acceptable lie in 

Legs are getting it! Laters taters


----------



## Ginger Ben

Showed the pussies how its done 

Gvt leg press

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Deficit Sldl

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] pb

[email protected] equal pb! Lol

Leg extn

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] pb

[email protected]

[email protected]

Seated calfs

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Floorwipers

25,15,15,15,15,15

Fooked!


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Showed the pussies how its done
> 
> Gvt leg press
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Deficit Sldl
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected] pb
> 
> [email protected] equal pb! Lol
> 
> Leg extn
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected] pb
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Seated calfs
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Floorwipers
> 
> 25,15,15,15,15,15
> 
> Fooked!


Awesome pressing mate!


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Awesome pressing mate!


Thanks mate, felt like I could/should have just gone home afterwards but pushed on like a warrior/idiot! Lol


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Thanks mate, felt like I could/should have just gone home afterwards but pushed on like a warrior/idiot! Lol


Lol.

It's defo a killer! I did bench GVT, peck deck (new thing @flinty90 showed me) then some flyes and chest was battered!!!!


----------



## George-Bean

Ginger Ben said:


> Showed the pussies how its done
> 
> Gvt leg press
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Deficit Sldl
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected] pb
> 
> [email protected] equal pb! Lol
> 
> Leg extn
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected] pb
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Seated calfs
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Floorwipers
> 
> 25,15,15,15,15,15
> 
> Fooked!


I like it mate, good numbers, pb's, reps mate.


----------



## Ginger Ben

George-Bean said:


> I like it mate, good numbers, pb's, reps mate.


Thanks beanieman


----------



## Fatstuff

whats occuring slim


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> whats occuring slim


All good thanks mate, currently enjoying the feeling of freshly trained legs before the agony kicks in tomorrow!

What's going down with you?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Ribeye steak, chips and 4 pints of ale for dinner! Well, it is my birthday, nearly


----------



## luther1

Happy birthday benjy


----------



## TELBOR

Happy birthday!

All down hill from 34 

Nob rot, gingivitis, aids and severe muscle loss :lol:

Have a good one mate :beer:


----------



## flinty90

R0BLET said:


> Happy birthday!
> 
> All down hill from 34
> 
> Nob rot, gingivitis, aids and severe muscle loss :lol:
> 
> Have a good one mate :beer:


too late..

Happy new year benjy xx


----------



## Ginger Ben

Thanks guys! Woke up to savage leg doms, lovely! Lol


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Thanks guys! Woke up to savage leg doms, lovely! Lol


Zero chest doms here? Maybe tomorrow lol


----------



## flinty90

R0BLET said:


> Zero chest doms here? Maybe tomorrow lol


its that sh1tty gvt .. i have got doms in my chest lol but that might be from spotting you again :whistling:


----------



## luther1

I've got brain doms just listening to you cnuts


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> I've got brain doms just listening to you cnuts


Poor you


----------



## luther1

What do you guys reckon

I'm on 800ml t400 a week and 100ml tren ace eod

Half the test and double the tren for my last 3 or so weeks? So 400ml and 600ml ish a week respectively


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> What do you guys reckon
> 
> I'm on 800ml t400 a week and 100ml tren ace eod
> 
> Half the test and double the tren for my last 3 or so weeks? So 400ml and 600ml ish a week respectively


your fcukin weights and measures are way out bro lol

800 ml per week you would have to transfuse your blood every day hahaha


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> What do you guys reckon
> 
> I'm on 800ml t400 a week and 100ml tren ace eod
> 
> Half the test and double the tren for my last 3 or so weeks? So 400ml and 600ml ish a week respectively


Keep the test same and double the tren X


----------



## luther1

flinty90 said:


> your fcukin weights and measures are way out bro lol
> 
> 800 ml per week you would have to transfuse your blood every day hahaha


Haha, yes, mg


----------



## Richie186

I ran 800mg t400 and started on 200mg tren e a week. Last four weeks I kept test at 800 a week and up'd tren to 400 a week. Results were significant. Water dropped off, abs apperead and strength increased a lot. Sides were no different.


----------



## luther1

Richie186 said:


> I ran 800mg t400 and started on 200mg tren e a week. Last four weeks I kept test at 800 a week and up'd tren to 400 a week. Results were significant. Water dropped off, abs apperead and strength increased a lot. Sides were no different.


Might just up my tren a bit then ritchie


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> Might just up my tren a bit then ritchie


i just said that ya pr1ck lol


----------



## luther1

flinty90 said:


> i just said that ya pr1ck lol


I know you did you ***,I forgot to pat you on the back because I was busy correcting my mg ml mistake,

Just for you

Thanks flinty mate. I'll do that and report back to with any pros/cons lol


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> What do you guys reckon
> 
> I'm on 800ml t400 a week and 100ml tren ace eod
> 
> Half the test and double the tren for my last 3 or so weeks? So 400ml and 600ml ish a week respectively


Go with 600mg test and 300mg tren 

Do you take any Orals at all mate?


----------



## luther1

R0BLET said:


> Go with 600mg test and 300mg tren
> 
> Do you take any Orals at all mate?


That's dropping the dose of both then rob?

Only prov,but I've just run out


----------



## Sweat

luther1 said:


> That's dropping the dose of both then rob?
> 
> Only prov,but I've just run out


Unless he meant 300mg tren EOD... Yeah defo do that! Brute!


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> I know you did you ***,I forgot to pat you on the back because I was busy correcting my mg ml mistake,
> 
> Just for you
> 
> Thanks flinty mate. I'll do that and report back to with any pros/cons lol


get fcuked now , i hope your t1ts start lactating ya cnut X


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> That's dropping the dose of both then rob?
> 
> Only prov,but I've just run out


Sorry mate, mis read. I wouldn't top 400mg of tren, I would drop the test to 600mg though and bang in 100mg ed of winny


----------



## flinty90

R0BLET said:


> Sorry mate, mis read. I wouldn't top 400mg of tren, I would drop the test to 600mg though and bang in 100mg ed of winny


shuttup ya cnut you wouldnt even drop 1 paracetemol ya weak natty cnut X


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> shuttup ya cnut you wouldnt even drop 1 paracetemol ya weak natty cnut X


Natty :whistling:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Zero chest doms here? Maybe tomorrow lol


You were benching 50kg what the fvck do you expect?!?! Pmsl


----------



## Ginger Ben

Birthday fry up this morning chased down with a whole roast chicken for lunch as I felt guilty about the fry up 

Roast lamb for dinner


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> You were benching 50kg what the fvck do you expect?!?! Pmsl


True lol.

Maybe just do 3 working sets as usual ......... with 55kg pmsl.


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> You were benching 50kg what the fvck do you expect?!?! Pmsl


very true , which is why personally i cant see you packing loads of muscle on.. i mean yes you will fatigueover 100 reps but wheres the ripping of muscle fibres at 50 fcuking kg ??

enjoy your nday mate you shouldnt even be on here today ya sad ginger p1iss smelling not as weak as rob cnut lol !!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> very true , which is why personally i cant see you packing loads of muscle on.. i mean yes you will fatigueover 100 reps but wheres the ripping of muscle fibres at 50 fcuking kg ??
> 
> enjoy your nday mate you shouldnt even be on here today ya sad ginger p1iss smelling not as weak as rob cnut lol !!!


I did it at 90kg last week and felt it for 3 days. Guess robs just a pussy.... :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> very true , which is why personally i cant see you packing loads of muscle on.. i mean yes you will fatigueover 100 reps but wheres the ripping of muscle fibres at 50 fcuking kg ??
> 
> enjoy your nday mate you shouldnt even be on here today ya sad ginger p1iss smelling not as weak as rob cnut lol !!!


I agree. He does smell of p1ss 

Still no doms though lol

I think I prefer dumbbell's tbh or those machines at Paul's gym - I'm gonna go and pay up for a week there to get a few sessions in


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> I did it at 90kg last week and felt it for 3 days. Guess robs just a pussy.... :lol:


if we had put 90 kg on the bar mate he wouldnt have got the first 10 out .. thats not a go at rob but as far as weight goes he was pretty much at his limit by the end of the pressing...

maybe should have left him on 60 kg throughout and given longer rest periods . i dunno really a few things to try i guess..

And Rob DB's are fine mate but you would still have struggled and i think you still would have no doms today !!!


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> if we had put 90 kg on the bar mate he wouldnt have got the first 10 out .. thats not a go at rob but as far as weight goes he was pretty much at his limit by the end of the pressing...
> 
> maybe should have left him on 60 kg throughout and given longer rest periods . i dunno really a few things to try i guess..
> 
> And Rob DB's are fine mate but you would still have struggled and i think you still would have no doms today !!!


I'll get there again, soon


----------



## flinty90

R0BLET said:


> I'll get there again, soon


dam right bro... like i said that wasnt having a go... you have lifted 90 kg i know you have and more, thats what will tear you muscle not stopping at 50 kg for however many reps

its just a good thing to throw in now and again for a change and to keep things fresh.. its great if its working for Ben ..


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> dam right bro... like i said that wasnt having a go... you have lifted 90 kg i know you have and more, thats what will tear you muscle not stopping at 50 kg for however many reps
> 
> its just a good thing to throw in now and again for a change and to keep things fresh.. its great if its working for Ben ..


I know I'll get there mate, I knew you wasn't having a go ya lemon :lol:

It worked on the back session, and probably would be a killer on legs. But my chest is a stubborn c.unt as we both know! Growth is an issue here full stop.

So I need to go big - for less - for growth


----------



## Sweat

R0BLET said:


> I know I'll get there mate, I knew you wasn't having a go ya lemon :lol:
> 
> It worked on the back session, and probably would be a killer on legs. But my chest is a stubborn c.unt as we both know! Growth is an issue here full stop.
> 
> So I need to go big - for less - for growth


I can lift ok on chest and prob stronger on it than rest of main lifts relatively, but still never get a big chest. Some people I honestly think just have great chest genetics and it has great depth without much work.


----------



## flinty90

Sweat said:


> I can lift ok on chest and prob stronger on it than rest of main lifts relatively, but still never get a big chest. Some people I honestly think just have great chest genetics and it has great depth without much work.


thats the thing with a lot of bodyparts matey if you got genetics then your laughing.. Robs genetics means he has a girls waist and a womans c0ck lol ..

my gebetics are wrong way round cos i can grow my stomach fcukin easily but everything else takes time.. well my traps grow faster than owt else for me , !!!


----------



## Sweat

flinty90 said:


> thats the thing with a lot of bodyparts matey if you got genetics then your laughing.. Robs genetics means he has a girls waist and a womans c0ck lol ..
> 
> my gebetics are wrong way round cos i can grow my stomach fcukin easily but everything else takes time.. well my traps grow faster than owt else for me , !!!


Snap to that mate, I also got great gut genetics!!


----------



## TELBOR

Sweat said:


> I can lift ok on chest and prob stronger on it than rest of main lifts relatively, but still never get a big chest. Some people I honestly think just have great chest genetics and it has great depth without much work.


I lack depth in general pmsl

Thing is though, we rip bicep and chest boys at the gym but what's their best assets...... chest and biceps lol

That's why I like Paul's gym for chest, proper kit for incline, decline and flat along with a dipping section. Really fcuks me over doing all those at once - too much? I don't think so. So long as I feed my sessions and feed the recovery I'm happy 



flinty90 said:


> thats the thing with a lot of bodyparts matey if you got genetics then your laughing.. Robs genetics means he has a girls waist and a womans c0ck lol ..
> 
> my gebetics are wrong way round cos i can grow my stomach fcukin easily but everything else takes time.. well my traps grow faster than owt else for me , !!!


I like my girls waist I'll have you know! Lol

Pmsl, their probably is some birds out there with bigger clits than my piece 

Your defo genetically gifted on the traps mate!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Well that was a good weekend, good fun.with family, good food, bit of ale and we put a deposit on a puppy! 

Chest and a bit of tris tomorrow morning. Looking forward to that


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Well that was a good weekend, good fun.with family, good food, bit of ale and we put a deposit on a puppy!
> 
> Chest and a bit of tris tomorrow morning. Looking forward to that


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO i thought you were having a kid ??? pups are great mate but a fcukin pain in the a$$ and you dont half get tied down with one mate


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO i thought you were having a kid ??? pups are great mate but a fcukin pain in the a$$ and you dont half get tied down with one mate


Lol, we will start trying for a kid in about 6 months or so probably.

We've both had dogs before and really missed not having one, plus we work from home so its ideal. Inlaws all have dogs too so easy dog sitting when needed


----------



## TELBOR

Blooming puppy lol

What are you having mate?

Chiwowa


----------



## flinty90

R0BLET said:


> Blooming puppy lol
> 
> What are you having mate?
> 
> Chiwowa


the cnut will be having something ginger i bet... just so he can blame the dog for the p1ssy smell pmsl


----------



## flinty90




----------



## biglbs

Ginger Ben said:


> Well that was a good weekend, good fun.with family, good food, bit of ale and we put a deposit on a puppy!
> 
> Chest and a bit of tris tomorrow morning. Looking forward to that


Dog and baby,look forward to not being able to get in places/chewed toys/stress mate,i have done this and i do not recommend it.


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


>


Pmsl. I'd like that little fcuker!


----------



## Sweat

flinty90 said:


>


That thing is fooking awesome, you do fibd some good images Flintster! Have some image finding reps!!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Pmsl. I'd like that little fcuker!


That's a fvcking cat isn't it?!?!

We're getting a boarder terrier, so small but not gay, unlike most of you Pmsl


----------



## Sweat

Ginger Ben said:


> That's a fvcking cat isn't it?!?!
> 
> We're getting a boarder terrier, so small but not gay, unlike most of you Pmsl


No idea mate, looks like a ginger version of that thing the kid flies on in The Neverending Story!!


----------



## TELBOR

Morning!


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Morning!


Morning!! Knackered today but its chest Monday so let's have it!!


----------



## flinty90

have a god session brother


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Morning!! Knackered today but its chest Monday so let's have it!!


Have a good one


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> have a god session brother


I did mate, trained like a man possessed!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Chest and tris

Decline bb bench

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Inc db bench

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Drop set to [email protected]! Lol hit total failure here

Pec Dec slow reps and squeeze

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Superset v bar press downs

[email protected], [email protected], [email protected] failure

Superset rope pull downs

[email protected], [email protected], [email protected] failure

Great session, change from gvt as fancied some heavier stuff, really enjoyed it and feel properly hammered!


----------



## Sweat

Morning and goodwork, I'm just eating some porridge and scratching my **** whilst looking round the forums and you have already completed and logged your first workout.

Chest on a monday is normally a no go for me, as it is always ultra busy, but at 7am or whenever you did yours I doubt you had any waiting for bench issues!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sweat said:


> Morning and goodwork, I'm just eating some porridge and scratching my **** whilst looking round the forums and you have already completed and logged your first workout.
> 
> Chest on a monday is normally a no go for me, as it is always ultra busy, but at 7am or whenever you did yours I doubt you had any waiting for bench issues!!


Thanks mate, I just train whatever session is next in my programme on whatever day it happens to be. Luckily, as you say it was quiet in there at half 6 this morning! The only advantage of training that early! Lol


----------



## Sweat

Ginger Ben said:


> Thanks mate, I just train whatever session is next in my programme on whatever day it happens to be. Luckily, as you say it was quiet in there at half 6 this morning! The only advantage of training that early! Lol


You eat before your session in the AM? If so how long before?

If I train before work I sometimes only have something very light and rely on my stores being topped up from previous days eating.


----------



## TELBOR

Nice way to start the day young man!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sweat said:


> You eat before your session in the AM? If so how long before?
> 
> If I train before work I sometimes only have something very light and rely on my stores being topped up from previous days eating.


No mate, too early to eat for me. I use vitargo in my intra wo drink though with a load of bcaas etc. I feel this helps a lot as the vitargo gets into your system so fast it fuels you as you train. It also helps carry all the bcaas, creatine etc to where you need them.



R0BLET said:


> Nice way to start the day young man!


Yes mate, happy with how the 120 felt. Want a single at 140 by end of Jan.


----------



## Sweat

Ginger Ben said:


> No mate, too early to eat for me. I use vitargo in my intra wo drink though with a load of bcaas etc. I feel this helps a lot as the vitargo gets into your system so fast it fuels you as you train. It also helps carry all the bcaas, creatine etc to where you need them.
> 
> Yes mate, happy with how the 120 felt. Want a single at 140 by end of Jan.


Why the focus on the decline mate? Develop lower chest? I always find decline easier and you got 140 in you for sure, i'd say right now to be honest, if you getting 5 out @ 120 in a normal training session. With a spotter to motivate you 140 is not an issue.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sweat said:


> Why the focus on the decline mate? Develop lower chest? I always find decline easier and you got 140 in you for sure, i'd say right now to be honest, if you getting 5 out @ 120 in a normal training session. With a spotter to motivate you 140 is not an issue.


I find it a much better exercise for overall chest to be honest. I never flat bench, it fvcks my shoulders up. I do incline with db's too but never flat.

I might have a 140 you're right, just scared to get under it at the moment! Lol


----------



## Sweat

Ginger Ben said:


> I find it a much better exercise for overall chest to be honest. I never flat bench, it fvcks my shoulders up. I do incline with db's too but never flat.
> 
> I might have a 140 you're right, just scared to get under it at the moment! Lol


You defo got the 140, just take a good pre workout, work up to the weight properly without over fatiguing then smash it. Won't be long before you repping it matey!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sweat said:


> You defo got the 140, just take a good pre workout, work up to the weight properly without over fatiguing then smash it. Won't be long before you repping it matey!


Back on cycle in Jan so it's happening then if not before!


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Back on cycle in Jan so it's happening then if not before!


You'll smash it mate 

New journal - http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/showthread.php?p=3677510


----------



## Ginger Ben

Meal three swigged down! 4 is venison burgers, boiled spuds and some veg


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Meal three swigged down! 4 is venison burgers, boiled spuds and some veg


Meal 3 just being chewed down here lol


----------



## Sweat

R0BLET said:


> You'll smash it mate
> 
> New journal - http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/showthread.php?p=3677510


Compliments Ben and then some blatant advertising for his snazzy sexy smexy new journal, tsk tsk!

I'll pop and check it out now, maybe you and Ben should race to first 140kg bench...


----------



## TELBOR

Sweat said:


> Compliments Ben and then some blatant advertising for his snazzy sexy smexy new journal, tsk tsk!
> 
> I'll pop and check it out now, maybe you and Ben should race to first 140kg bench...


Pmsl

Well mate, that would be once hell of a marathon for me lol


----------



## Sweat

R0BLET said:


> Pmsl
> 
> Well mate, that would be once hell of a marathon for me lol


All about the friendly competition, it not matter if you not hit it, or maybe say you both got to lift 10kg more than you current PB at the moment or something. Nothing like a bit of rivalry to bring out the best...


----------



## TELBOR

Sweat said:


> All about the friendly competition, it not matter if you not hit it, or maybe say you both got to lift 10kg more than you current PB at the moment or something. Nothing like a bit of rivalry to bring out the best...


What would be nice would be 50's on DB's 

PB is 40x8

Something worth aiming for


----------



## Mr_Morocco

f*ck me meal 3? i havnt even had 1 yet pmsl


----------



## TELBOR

Mr_Morocco said:


> f*ck me meal 3? i havnt even had 1 yet pmsl


Yours is easy...... 6x cous cous


----------



## Mr_Morocco

R0BLET said:


> Yours is easy...... 6x cous cous


aint had cous cous for ages im craving it now, think ill grill some veg with EVOO and garlic and mix into some cous cous for lunch :thumb:


----------



## TELBOR

Mr_Morocco said:


> aint had cous cous for ages im craving it now, think ill grill some veg with EVOO and garlic and mix into some cous cous for lunch :thumb:


Good shout!

Get some protein in there


----------



## Mr_Morocco

R0BLET said:


> Good shout!
> 
> Get some protein in there


diets out the window atm i cant train for another week or so, no motivation to eat clean or get protein in whatsoever!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Mr_Morocco said:


> f*ck me meal 3? i havnt even had 1 yet pmsl


Explains your tiny muscles :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Mr_Morocco said:
 

> diets out the window atm i cant train for another week or so, no motivation to eat clean or get protein in whatsoever!


It'll come back mate :thumb:


----------



## flinty90

Mr_Morocco said:


> diets out the window atm i cant train for another week or so, no motivation to eat clean or get protein in whatsoever!


camel spunk counts as protein intake so you will be built like fcukin Heath the amount of that you must consume :whistling:


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> camel spunk counts as protein intake so you will be built like fcukin Heath the amount of that you must consume :whistling:


He takes it anally though


----------



## flinty90

R0BLET said:


> He takes it anally though


yeah i heard so does the camel


----------



## Ginger Ben

Meal 4 

Venison burgers, 210g spuds and an unknown quantity of mixed veg


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Meal 4
> 
> Venison burgers, 210g spuds and an unknown quantity of mixed veg


You squeezed a spot on those burgers or something pmsl


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> You squeezed a spot on those burgers or something pmsl


lol no, it's "extra hot cajun sauce" wasn't very hot....but bloomin tasty burgers!


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> lol no, it's "extra hot cajun sauce" wasn't very hot....but bloomin tasty burgers!


Might grab some later


----------



## Ginger Ben

Meal 5 done! Double shake (protein blend) and a handful of nuts. They were dry roasted but who's keeping track of salt......


----------



## Ginger Ben

Meal 6 is a bis a$$ bowl of chili with kidney beans and veg for carbs, no rice or anything else. Got some taco shells but saving them for a cheeky lunch! 

Meal 7 will be a tub of quark, scoop of whey and a tbl spoon of pb and thats me done 

No idea what macros are today, but they are about right based on what I've eaten all day.


----------



## Sweat

Ben, you and @George-Bean seem very good at your food prep, I really could do with one of you two living near me and just cooking double of everything you make, would be awesome!


----------



## luther1

Sweat said:


> Ben, you and @George-Bean seem very good at your food prep, I really could do with one of you two living near me and just cooking double of everything you make, would be awesome!


They're also the smallest two cnuts on the forum so basically ignore everything they do


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sweat said:


> Ben, you and @George-Bean seem very good at your food prep, I really could do with one of you two living near me and just cooking double of everything you make, would be awesome!


Mate he's Michel Roux to my Mr Kipling lol

I work from home so its pi55 easy to sort food out. George though makes a fantastic effort with his grub prep


----------



## Sweat

luther1 said:


> They're also the smallest two cnuts on the forum so basically ignore everything they do


LMAO, i think you might get some banter back for this comment matey!!


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> They're also the smallest two cnuts on the forum so basically ignore everything they do


Get in!

I'll take 3rd smallest


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> They're also the smallest two cnuts on the forum so basically ignore everything they do


Pfft senile old cvnt


----------



## Ginger Ben

Meal 7 done, 150g quark, scoop whey and PB


----------



## Richie186

I'm I the only person on ukm never to of tried quark! Need to get some I reckon.


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> Meal 7 done, 150g quark, scoop whey and PB


Is there going to be a meal 8 benjy (shake?) or is that it. I've been chasing my meals all day as I didn't get up til 11!


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> Is there going to be a meal 8 benjy (shake?) or is that it. I've been chasing my meals all day as I didn't get up til 11!


lazy [email protected]


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> Is there going to be a meal 8 benjy (shake?) or is that it. I've been chasing my meals all day as I didn't get up til 11!


Yeah probably will as I trained today so bit extra wont hurt


----------



## Ginger Ben

Richie186 said:


> I'm I the only person on ukm never to of tried quark! Need to get some I reckon.


Get sainsburys or morrisons, tesco is a bit thicker and not as nice IMO


----------



## Sweat

Ginger Ben said:


> Meal 7 done, 150g quark, scoop whey and *PB*


Ben is now setting PB's while eating his meals, insane dedication mate...


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Get sainsburys or morrisons, tesco is a bit thicker and not as nice IMO


or asda !!! tesco quark is very bitter and a bit poo IMO


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> or asda !!! tesco quark is very bitter and a bit poo IMO


Agreed its really thick too, more like phillidelphia where as the others are like yoghurt


----------



## Ginger Ben

Too stuffed for a shake, had a handful of aminos instead, that'll do.

Feeling bloated today lost conditioning I had in latest pics as I've been upping cals a bit more recently .

Probably just a bit of water too as I ran out of vit c a week ago and haven't got any more yet.


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> Too stuffed for a shake, had a handful of aminos instead, that'll do.
> 
> Feeling bloated today lost conditioning I had in latest pics as I've been upping cals a bit more recently .
> 
> Probably just a bit of water too as I ran out of vit c a week ago and haven't got any more yet.


I ran out of vit c this time last week and my bloat is awful. Can't even hold my gut in.


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> I ran out of vit c this time last week and my bloat is awful. Can't even hold my gut in.


I'm getting some tomorrow, silly how effective and cheap it is really.


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> I'm getting some tomorrow, silly how effective and cheap it is really.


Yes,it's not like I've not been to tesco or sainsburys half a dozen times since


----------



## Richie186

How much do you take a day?


----------



## luther1

Richie186 said:


> How much do you take a day?


If I remember 3-5 1000iu tabs


----------



## TELBOR

Morning Bloat


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Morning Bloat


Morning weak 

Seems to have gone now, might have been wind!


----------



## flinty90

i agree. vit c and vit d. are my 2 favourite vits without a doubt ...

morning freckled one x


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Morning weak
> 
> Seems to have gone now, might have been wind!


Thought as much lol

Fcuking weak....... my time will come


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> i agree. vit c and vit d. are my 2 favourite vits without a doubt ...
> 
> morning freckled one x


Vitamin D, where do you get yours mate?


----------



## flinty90

R0BLET said:


> Vitamin D, where do you get yours mate?


tesco at minute. but @Pscarbs sponsors do a great vit d for a good price i believe..


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> tesco at minute. but @Pscarbs sponsors do a great vit d for a good price i believe..


I'll have a goosy gander now 

Cheers!


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Thought as much lol
> 
> Fcuking weak....... my time will come


Getting it in while I can, you'll be stronger than me for a brief time before my cycle starts, then you're fooked!


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Getting it in while I can, you'll be stronger than me for a brief time before my cycle starts, then you're fooked!


Probably need 4 of those a day to catch up....... oh and train too pmsl


----------



## flinty90

you two doing strongman now then ?? :whistling:


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> you two doing strongman now then ?? :whistling:


I like the look of their diet!! 

3 months worth of vit c, e and fish oils ordered 

Love ebay,£25 the lot!


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> you two doing strongman now then ?? :whistling:


Why would I want to do that pmsl

I'm missing the main criteria 

Man :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> I like the look of their diet!!
> 
> 3 months worth of vit c, e and fish oils ordered
> 
> Love ebay,£25 the lot!


Vitamin D??


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Vitamin D??


Already have some but too much of it gives me spots on back and shoulders, so i don't get through much of it


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Already have some but too much of it gives me spots on back and shoulders, so i don't get through much of it


seriously you have worked out that vit d does that to you ???

nice work


----------



## 3752

flinty90 said:


> tesco at minute. but @Pscarbs sponsors do a great vit d for a good price i believe..


yes they do mate i just got 2 more tubs Vit D3


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> seriously you have worked out that vit d does that to you ???
> 
> nice work


Yep, everytime I run it daily at 5000iu a day the spots flare up, drop the vit d and they go away.


----------



## Sweat

Ginger Ben said:


> *I like the look of their diet!! *
> 
> 3 months worth of vit c, e and fish oils ordered
> 
> Love ebay,£25 the lot!


So true on this point mate!!!!


----------



## TELBOR

Pscarb said:



> yes they do mate i just got 2 more tubs Vit D3


Thanks @Pscarb . That's a good price


----------



## Sweat

Ginger Ben said:


> Yep, everytime I run it daily at 5000iu a day the spots flare up, drop the vit d and they go away.


I don't take stand alone vit d, vit C i do, but vit D I get from my multivit and also from my high strength fish oil tablets.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Yep, everytime I run it daily at 5000iu a day the spots flare up, drop the vit d and they go away.


Maybe lower the dose?


----------



## flinty90

Sweat said:


> I don't take stand alone vit d, vit C i do, but vit D I get from my multivit and also from my high strength fish oil tablets.


how much vit d is in your multivit though bro , i bet its fcuk all no more than 500 iu's ???


----------



## Sweat

flinty90 said:


> how much vit d is in your multivit though bro , i bet its fcuk all no more than 500 iu's ???


15ug / tablet and I take 3 per day, so 45ug from the Multivit

Another 5ug per Fishoil Capsule, taking 4 a day, so 20ug from these.

RDA is 5ug / day and I taking 65ug. Aware that goverment RDA's are tosh and that bodybuilding related is recommended 5000iu or 125ug.

So on this premise I am actually taking a lower amount than required, but I also get vit d3 naturally in my dairy etc, so not too worried.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sit rep

Legs battered still

Chest battered

Meal 3 done

back and bis tomorrow, hope legs are ok for deads!

Weight was 205lbs this morning or 14 stone 6 or 93kg depending on how you cut your cloth


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Sit rep
> 
> Legs battered still
> 
> Chest battered
> 
> Meal 3 done
> 
> back and bis tomorrow, hope legs are ok for deads!
> 
> Weight was 205lbs this morning or 14 stone 6 or 93kg depending on how you cut your cloth


Fatty


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Fatty


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> View attachment 102297


I'll up the food and dbol pmsl


----------



## Ginger Ben

Meal 4 - Peanut M&M's pmsl


----------



## Sweat

Ginger Ben said:


> Meal 4 - Peanut M&M's pmsl


For my meal 4 I had a family sized Melton Mowbray...


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sweat said:


> For my meal 4 I had a family sized Melton Mowbray...


I like how you roll!


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Meal 4 - Peanut M&M's pmsl


Macros please 



Ginger Ben said:


> I like how you roll!


Down hills lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Macros please
> 
> Down hills lol


Largely high gi carbs


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Largely high gi carbs


Good lad. Now go and eat a loaf of bread to fill out a bit more


----------



## luther1

Talking of smuckers jelly,does anyone want want to here the story of when I was in florida(Jacksonville) I went out with the heiress to the smucker empire ( Stephanie smucker) and how our dating panned out?


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> Talking of smuckers jelly,does anyone want want to here the story of when I was in florida(Jacksonville) I went out with the heiress to the smucker empire ( Stephanie smucker) and how our dating panned out?


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> Talking of smuckers jelly,does anyone want want to here the story of when I was in florida(Jacksonville) I went out with the heiress to the smucker empire ( Stephanie smucker) and how our dating panned out?


Go on then


----------



## luther1

I will later,I'm eating now,then a quick 10 mins on xvideos,walk the dog then training. As with all my thrilling stories,you know it'll be worth the wait haha


----------



## Ginger Ben

Don't worry Rob he'll probably skip the training in favour of another [email protected] so we won't have to wait very long....


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> I will later,I'm eating now,then a quick 10 mins on xvideos,walk the dog then training. As with all my thrilling stories,you know it'll be worth the wait haha


Pmsl.

Ok, just make sure it's spaced well with paragraphs cos your dribble just goes into a blur


----------



## Ginger Ben

Chased my M&M's down with some left over beef chili


----------



## TELBOR

Well, this puts some of our cycles to shame lol

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/showthread.php?p=3679988


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Well, this puts some of our cycles to shame lol
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/showthread.php?p=3679988


pmsl, was literally just reading the same thread. Mate I don't even understand half the sh1t he is on about!! Doesn't look 2 years away from IFBB pro standards though, although he is a unit


----------



## Ginger Ben

I think my plan tomorrow is -

GVT weighted chins

seated cable rows - heavy and slow

kneeling straight arm pull downs

db concentration curl drop sets

that's it

Will do deads with shoulders on Friday as legs are still farked and my hams have a nasty habit of cramping if I train them when not fully recovered!


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> pmsl, was literally just reading the same thread. Mate I don't even understand half the sh1t he is on about!! Doesn't look 2 years away from IFBB pro standards though, although he is a unit


Agreed


----------



## Ginger Ben

Chops, wedges and a heap of veg, that's meal 5 done. 6 will be quark etc

7 a shake before bed


----------



## luther1

Have you seen that Aus has just ripped his cycle to pieces?


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> Have you seen that Aus has just ripped his cycle to pieces?


pmsl yep! poor guy, still he's probably learnt more in the last hour than he has in the last 5 years when it comes to AAS and becoming a pro!

So about this piece you were banging in the US......


----------



## luther1

Went to Florida for 3 months a few years ago. To go from Jacksonville,floridas most northerly airport,and drive the coastal road down to key west,then back again. Anyway,used to go to this bar in jacks(Jacksonville) called ragtime,on Atlantic blvd. it was the place to be seen in as all the Jacksonville jaguars nfl players used to go there. Got chatting to some locals and said I fancied this bird across the bar (smucker) so matey called her over, as the whole town knew who she was and vice versa. My saving grace from her point of view was that as I was from out of town, I obviously fancied her for her,not for who she was,so she new I was genuine. Anyway,we went out a few times and it was the day before Xmas eve,she dropped me off at my apartment and said call me tomorrow. It was mine and my mates plan at the time to leave Xmas eve for key west,so I had a bit of a dilemma.

Being the bros before ho's kind of guy I am,I went to key west.

Got to key west and called her Boxing Day and she said'why didn't you call me Xmas eve,I wanted to invite you to ours for Xmas day and we have horse and carriage rides up our private road,all candle lit.'

Well,I felt a Cnut,we stayed down key west for the week and at this point we just enough time to drive back to jacks as we were coming home. She was a language therapist and we genuinely hit it off so well

So,the moral of the story and one I still abide by today is, if a chick asks you to call her,then fcuking call her and don't try to be cool.

I do sometimes wonder 'what if I had gone to hers for xmas'


----------



## Ginger Ben

You could be diving into scrooge mcducks money pool now if you'd called her.....oh dear..... :lol:


----------



## luther1

I don't know if they still are,but they were a Fortune 500 company at the time. I've been to the states loads of times times since and every diner has those little smucker jam portions on the table. They still don't cover the taste of the salt from my tears though


----------



## Ginger Ben

Bed for me, shake and pb done, still hungry though 

Oh well up early for gym then back to the grindstone in an attempt to pay for food..... :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Nice story @luther1 - you daft sod!

Morning Benjamin.

Have a good one


----------



## Ginger Ben

Ronzoid12 said:


> Dam Raven, that cycle looks pretty ill! What where yor results after that?


Morning broski. You too bud.

Fvck I'm tired this morning, still, needs must!!


----------



## Richie186

Morning mate. Have a good one.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning richie, get.on myfitnesspal mate for your macros its really handy.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Back and bis this morning

Gvt chins

[email protected]+10

[email protected]+10

[email protected]+10

[email protected]+10

[email protected]+10

[email protected]+10

[email protected]+10

[email protected]+10

[email protected]+10

[email protected]+10

Seated cable rows 2 sec squeeze, 3sec negs

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] drop to [email protected] drop to [email protected] drop to [email protected]

Straight arm pull downs

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Reverse cable flys

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Db concentration curls drop sets all slow

[email protected] drop to [email protected]

[email protected] drop to [email protected]

Done


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Morning broski. You too bud.
> 
> Fvck I'm tired this morning, still, needs must!!


Where did that quote come from Ben?

@Katy ...... think it's done it again?! Lol

Was that through tapatalk benjy?

Oh, tired is not the word for me! Left home before 6am lol

And what did I say about tren dreams the other day, well I upped the dose yesterday and they came back pmsl


----------



## luther1

I jabbed a vein again last night with my tren . Fcuk me,60 sec coughing fit and felt sick. Not good


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> I jabbed a vein again last night with my tren . Fcuk me,60 sec coughing fit and felt sick. Not good


Bloody hell lol

Where was you jabbing?


----------



## luther1

R0BLET said:


> Bloody hell lol
> 
> Where was you jabbing?


Me glute. Thought I was going to pass out haha


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Where did that quote come from Ben?
> 
> @Katy ...... think it's done it again?! Lol
> 
> Was that through tapatalk benjy?
> 
> Oh, tired is not the word for me! Left home before 6am lol
> 
> And what did I say about tren dreams the other day, well I upped the dose yesterday and they came back pmsl


Yes mate?! How weird??


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> Me glute. Thought I was going to pass out haha


Not aspirating then?


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> Not aspirating then?


No. I much prefer propping myself up against the cooker after and wondering wtf I'm doing and is it all worth it


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> No. I much prefer propping myself up against the cooker after and wondering wtf I'm doing and is it all worth it


lol, crazy old sod. Do your quads and aspirate, it's a piece of pi55


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> lol, crazy old sod. Do your quads and aspirate, it's a piece of pi55


Never done quads,I'll YouTube a vid later. Scared I might bend the needle


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> No. I much prefer propping myself up against the cooker after and wondering wtf I'm doing and is it all worth it


Ah, the annoying head fcuk.

Do as I'm doing lol Orals only.

Yeah you'll only be 12st, but saves jabbing


----------



## luther1

R0BLET said:


> Ah, the annoying head fcuk.
> 
> Do as I'm doing lol Orals only.
> 
> Yeah you'll only be 12st, but saves jabbing


A friend of mine put some clothes on eBay for me as I swore I'd never want to fit in them again. 14 and a half will be my minimum I think,but lean as a butchers dog


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> A friend of mine put some clothes on eBay for me as I swore I'd never want to fit in them again. 14 and a half will be my minimum I think,but lean as a butchers dog


Pmsl. I'd be happy with 14 and a half. A so you should be too


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> Never done quads,I'll YouTube a vid later. Scared I might bend the needle


It's easy to avoid the bone, don't worry....


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Ah, the annoying head fcuk.
> 
> Do as I'm doing lol Orals only.
> 
> Yeah you'll only be 12st, but saves jabbing


That's the spirit!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

16 stone, under 15% bf is my goal.


----------



## TELBOR

Check this from quoting Luther lol

Tapatalk is mental! @Katy


----------



## Ginger Ben

Didn't you have a bigger picture......


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> No. I much prefer propping myself up against the cooker after and wondering wtf I'm doing and is it all worth it


to be fair if i looked like you do i would be asking myself the same thing lol.. x


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> to be fair if i looked like you do i would be asking myself the same thing lol.. x


It's his age mate, all this gear is doing is giving him the natty levels of a 25 year old, clearly not enough to build any muscle....lol


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> It's his age mate, all this gear is doing is giving him the natty levels of a 25 year old, clearly not enough to build any muscle....lol


his test levels are just about enough to stop a 13 year old girls periods . weak country club cnut.. he thinks T levels are fcukin coming from Typhoo..


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Didn't you have a bigger picture......


Lol. I'm on my phone! Has it come out bigger than my biceps


----------



## flinty90

R0BLET said:


> Lol. I'm on my phone! Has it come out bigger than my biceps


yeah size 1 font... x


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Lol. I'm on my phone! Has it come out bigger than my biceps


Well I didn't require an electron microscope to see it if that's what you mean


----------



## luther1

R0BLET said:


> Pmsl. I'd be happy with 14 and a half. A so you should be too


Im 6ft tho you cnut


----------



## Hera

R0BLET said:


> Where did that quote come from Ben?
> 
> @Katy ...... think it's done it again?! Lol
> 
> Was that through tapatalk benjy?
> 
> Oh, tired is not the word for me! Left home before 6am lol
> 
> And what did I say about tren dreams the other day, well I upped the dose yesterday and they came back pmsl


Hmmm, I'll raise it with Lorian to see what the issue is


----------



## Ginger Ben

Katy said:


> Hmmm, I'll raise it with Lorian to see what the issue is


Thanks Katy


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> Im 6ft tho you cnut


in your cuban heels maybe


----------



## Ginger Ben

Meals so far

Meal 1 - Technically intra workout but was bcaas and a scoop of vitargo (35g carbs)

Meal 2 - PWO - 100g oats, 60g protein

Meal 3 - 6 whole eggs, scrambled with 1tsp evoo

Meal 4 - 40g protein blend, 80g oats


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Meals so far
> 
> Meal 1 - Technically intra workout but was bcaas and a scoop of vitargo (35g carbs)
> 
> Meal 2 - PWO - 100g oats, 60g protein
> 
> Meal 3 - 6 whole eggs, scrambled with 1tsp evoo
> 
> Meal 4 - 40g protein blend, 80g oats


Good lad!

What's next?!

Did you know old Dorian absolutely says no no no to anything but water during training?!


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Good lad!
> 
> What's next?!
> 
> Did you know old Dorian absolutely says no no no to anything but water during training?!


Fvck does he know?! pmsl, does he say why?

Next is cooking currently, 2 venison burgers, 175g boiled spuds and unknown quantity of veg


----------



## Sweat

luther1 said:


> No. I much prefer propping myself up against the cooker after and wondering wtf I'm doing and is it all worth it


LMAO, good good!


----------



## Sweat

Afternoon and nice workout this morning ben.

How long before you reckon you'll try adding weight to those chins? Not your actual chins, they don't need anymore adding...


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Fvck does he know?! pmsl, does he say why?
> 
> Next is cooking currently, 2 venison burgers, 175g boiled spuds and unknown quantity of veg


I'll find it out what he said exactly, something about suppressing lol

But he defo said it's a no no, he is he king of science for bb'ing and I suppose he looks ok 

Mmmm, sounds good!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sweat said:


> Afternoon and nice workout this morning ben.
> 
> How long before you reckon you'll try adding weight to those chins? Not your actual chins, they don't need anymore adding...


Cheers mate

They are all with 10kg added mate, hence it saying +10..... 

On lower volume I go up to 30kg for 5's


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> I'll find it out what he said exactly, something about suppressing lol
> 
> But he defo said it's a no no, he is he king of science for bb'ing and I suppose he looks ok
> 
> Mmmm, sounds good!


Hmm ill have a Google and see what I can find


----------



## Sweat

Ginger Ben said:


> Cheers mate
> 
> They are all with 10kg added mate, hence it saying +10.....
> 
> On lower volume I go up to 30kg for 5's


Ah sorry I missed that, really impressive then mate. Solid!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sweat said:


> Ah sorry I missed that, really impressive then mate. Solid!


Lol,no worries 

Thanks mate, I really like them so have done a lot over the years and got pretty decent at them


----------



## Sweat

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol,no worries
> 
> Thanks mate, I really like them so have done a lot over the years and got pretty decent at them


They do look good when you see people adding weight to them, I still struggle doing them @ bodyweight (was 111kg on Monday when I last did some). Did a set of 50, where every time I fail I switch in a grip. Starting overhand wide, neutral medium and then close underhand. Then repeat till full 50. Want to work this upto full 100, then add weight.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sweat said:


> They do look good when you see people adding weight to them, I still struggle doing them @ bodyweight (was 111kg on Monday when I last did some). Did a set of 50, where every time I fail I switch in a grip. Starting overhand wide, neutral medium and then close underhand. Then repeat till full 50. Want to work this upto full 100, then add weight.


That's a good target to aim for. The bar we have is quite thin so it fvcks your hands up quite early on so I never tend to do more than 10 rep sets whatever the weight as it hurts!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Meal 5 done - 40g natty pb and 40g protein blend

Meal 6 - being cooked by wife (result!) lean beef mince cottage pie with mixed veg, mash etc

Meal 7 - quark, pb and a scoop of protein

Total should be circa 3300 - 3500 depending how much cottage pie I have


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Meal 5 done - 40g natty pb and 40g protein blend
> 
> Meal 6 - being cooked by wife (result!) lean beef mince cottage pie with mixed veg, mash etc
> 
> Meal 7 - quark, pb and a scoop of protein
> 
> Total should be circa 3300 - 3500 depending how much cottage pie I have


looks a good days eating bro.. im only on meal 3 at minute. going onto nights tonight is confusing how i should run food timings tbf.. all trial and error today tommorrow will be ok when im actually on nights and sleeping in day.


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> looks a good days eating bro.. im only on meal 3 at minute. going onto nights tonight is confusing how i should run food timings tbf.. all trial and error today tommorrow will be ok when im actually on nights and sleeping in day.


Cheers mate, yep all been good today and still hungry so taking advantage and getting it down me 

Think I can easily hit 4000 cals with my macro split so on cycle that's what ill build up to then maintain it afterwards hopefully.

That must mess your timings up majorly.but I.guess as long as.youre awake.for the same amount of.hours as normal you can fit it all in.

Really impressed with your dedication mate, can't be easy doing this with your work schedule.


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Cheers mate, yep all been good today and still hungry so taking advantage and getting it down me
> 
> Think I can easily hit 4000 cals with my macro split so on cycle that's what ill build up to then maintain it afterwards hopefully.
> 
> That must mess your timings up majorly.but I.guess as long as.youre awake.for the same amount of.hours as normal you can fit it all in.
> 
> Really impressed with your dedication mate, can't be easy doing this with your work schedule.


thanks bro. its been very testing but i hope people see me in worse case scenarios trying my best and taking positives for themselves from it. there really isnt any excuse if you want it bad enough. i want this bad . and although i havent been perfect i have tried my best for 11 weeks and given it all i can. anything i have gainednis a bonus. my goal was to stick to a plan for 12 weeks without change or excuses. i have just about achieved that goal xx with all your lots help and kind words.xx


----------



## Richie186

flinty90 said:


> thanks bro. its been very testing but i hope people see me in worse case scenarios trying my best and taking positives for themselves from it. there really isnt any excuse if you want it bad enough. i want this bad . and although i havent been perfect i have tried my best for 11 weeks and given it all i can. anything i have gainednis a bonus. my goal was to stick to a plan for 12 weeks without change or excuses. i have just about achieved that goal xx with all your lots help and kind words.xx


What you've done and achieved has Defo spurred me on mate. Long may it continue.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Richie186 said:


> What you've done and achieved has Defo spurred me on mate. Long may it continue.


Here here


----------



## luther1

flinty90 said:


> thanks bro. its been very testing but i hope people see me in worse case scenarios trying my best and taking positives for themselves from it. there really isnt any excuse if you want it bad enough. i want this bad . and although i havent been perfect i have tried my best for 11 weeks and given it all i can. anything i have gainednis a bonus. my goal was to stick to a plan for 12 weeks without change or excuses. i have just about achieved that goal xx with all your lots help and kind words.xx


Yeap,you've definitely gone up a notch in my estimation lately bro

You're on notch one now


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> Yeap,you've definitely gone up a notch in my estimation lately bro
> 
> You're on notch one now


Hahahaha


----------



## Ginger Ben

Cottage pie was so nice I may have it again at 8 then a shake before bed. It's growing time mutha fukas!


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Cottage pie was so nice I may have it again at 8 then a shake before bed. It's growing time mutha fukas!


lol get the elastic waistband trousers ready bro lol..


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> lol get the elastic waistband trousers ready bro lol..


Haha can't mate, I used all the waistbands for my tshirt sleeves

:whistling:


----------



## Richie186

Ginger Ben said:


> Cottage pie was so nice I may have it again at 8 then a shake before bed. It's growing time mutha fukas!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Lol! He's got some mass!


----------



## Richie186

Little fat fcuker is going to be the next jay cutler.


----------



## TELBOR

Richie186 said:


> Little fat fcuker is going to be the next jay cutler.


He's bigger than me lol


----------



## Sweat

New AVI looks good mate, making some solid improvements.


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> He's bigger than me lol


Along with everybody else......

Didn't have second pie serving, went for quark and whey instead. Good days grub today, should be able to keep this up now during the week at least. Weekends are a bit harder but just requires a bit of thought


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning all, finally my legs don't hurt!! Lol

Bis and back feel good from yesterday.

Have got a pretty solid headache though from somewhere which is annoying.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Morning all, finally my legs don't hurt!! Lol
> 
> Bis and back feel good from yesterday.
> 
> Have got a pretty solid headache though from somewhere which is annoying.


Sounds good 

Headache from the pre workout? Raised BP?


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Sounds good
> 
> Headache from the pre workout? Raised BP?


Don't think so at such a low dose but will check it out.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Don't think so at such a low dose but will check it out.


Get on the beetroot lol or l-arginine


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Get on the beetroot lol or l-arginine


I'll get getting beetroot juice in for my cycle for sure! Might get some celery extract too.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> I'll get getting beetroot juice in for my cycle for sure! Might get some celery extract too.


I'll grab some beetroot juice today for my pre workout lol

I'll neck the whole bottle


----------



## Ginger Ben

Yeah but you actually like it you pervert!


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Yeah but you actually like it you pervert!


Yes I do lol

I like pink pi55 too


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Yes I do lol
> 
> I like pink pi55 too


Who doesn't!!


----------



## luther1

reread a report somewhere that people who ate 4 sticks of celery a day,after a week,had radically reduced bp. Thats what i do now,just in case


----------



## Fatstuff

Fcuk it ill post it here too

Breakfast/lunch



Macros



Somehow I don't trust them but I checked them against the packet and it matches.

Nom nom


----------



## Ginger Ben

12 grams of fat in what looks like 2 large chicken legs.....er really? 

Looks good though mate. So far today I've had

Meal 1 - 80g oats, 60g whey with water

Meal 2 - 8 whole eggs, scrambled with a little butter

Meal 3 - will be cottage pie 

Meal 4 - 2 venison burgers with mixed veg

Meal 5 - Steak, potato rosti and veg

Meal 6 - quark, protein and pb

That's me for the day


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> 12 grams of fat in what looks like 2 large chicken legs.....er really?
> 
> Looks good though mate. So far today I've had
> 
> Meal 1 - 80g oats, 60g whey with water
> 
> Meal 2 - 8 whole eggs, scrambled with a little butter
> 
> Meal 3 - will be cottage pie
> 
> Meal 4 - 2 venison burgers with mixed veg
> 
> Meal 5 - Steak, potato rosti and veg
> 
> Meal 6 - quark, protein and pb
> 
> That's me for the day


a whole spatchcock chicken actually m8 LOL


----------



## Fatstuff

ur food looks more BB like :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

That fat count can't be right then can it?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> ur food looks more BB like :lol:


I'm trying mate! Lol


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> That fat count can't be right then can it?


Thats what i thought, does the packet lie though? strange. the skin was crispy rather than greasy if thats anything to go by??????? But does seem too good a deal lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> Thats what i thought, does the packet lie though? strange. the skin was crispy rather than greasy if thats anything to go by??????? But does seem too good a deal lol


Don't know mate seems very good tbh. Well as long as it was tasty that's all that really matters!


----------



## Ginger Ben

I have just created a doughnut shaped insulin spike the size of the eiffel tower


----------



## luther1

Theres over 8gms of fat on one 120gm chicken breast with skin,so those stats are bs


----------



## Fatstuff

luther1 said:


> Theres over 8gms of fat on one 120gm chicken breast with skin,so those stats are bs


fact?? best write off to asda then lol


----------



## Fatstuff

btw, i would of eaten it anyway even if it was double that ... just so u know


----------



## luther1

Fatstuff said:


> btw, i would of eaten it anyway even if it was double that ... just so u know


Me too. Looked lovely


----------



## Ginger Ben

2 days back on 4g vit c ed and bloat has gone, marvelous


----------



## flinty90

its an awesome vit aint it...


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> its an awesome vit aint it...


Ridiculous what it does v's cost!


----------



## TELBOR

Crippling back pumps....


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Crippling back pumps....


Bet you're secretly well pleased! Least the bh are real!


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Bet you're secretly well pleased! Least the bh are real!


Extremely pmsl

Started on dead, 2nd set it just came from nowhere lol!


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Extremely pmsl
> 
> Started on dead, 2nd set it just came from nowhere lol!


I'm going to have to load some serious taurine and bananas in pre wo as the pc stuff floored me!! Eek!


----------



## Ginger Ben

No gym tomorrow morning 

Feel knackered so another early start can fvck off frankly. I'll get in there Saturday morning for deads and shoulders


----------



## Ginger Ben

Steak, spuds, veg done 

Quark, a scoop and pb soon then a good kip!!


----------



## TELBOR

Morning TM


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Morning TM


Morning Tiny,

Feeling good today, needed that extra bit of sleep. Deads and shoulders can have it hard tomorrow now!

Beautiful morning here today, frosty but really sunny and clear, love days like this.

Food today will be as per, had shake with 80g oats and 60g whey first thing, just contemplating making some eggs. 8 I think


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Morning Tiny,
> 
> Feeling good today, needed that extra bit of sleep. Deads and shoulders can have it hard tomorrow now!
> 
> Beautiful morning here today, frosty but really sunny and clear, love days like this.
> 
> Food today will be as per, had shake with 80g oats and 60g whey first thing, just contemplating making some eggs. 8 I think


Yeah same here mate, fresh!

I'm surrounded by cake at a work Xmas meeting pmsl

But I've yet to touch any


----------



## biglbs

R0BLET said:


> Yeah same here mate, fresh!
> 
> I'm surrounded by cake at a work Xmas meeting pmsl
> 
> But I've yet to touch any


Eat it all,every last bit:devil2:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Yeah same here mate, fresh!
> 
> I'm surrounded by cake at a work Xmas meeting pmsl
> 
> But I've yet to touch any


Pics or nocake!


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Pics or nocake!


Just had my chicken and rice 

Then a desert, was exceedingly good


----------



## Ginger Ben

This cycle is going to be a winner!


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> This cycle is going to be a winner!


Neck all of those!


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Neck all of those!


Just did! Didn't realise they had MT2 in as well though!!


----------



## luther1

Err,the only winner out of your next cycle will be your dealer,you scabby handed cnut


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> Err,the only winner out of your next cycle will be your dealer,you scabby handed cnut


Like your PT?

Oh and the caluses are what happens when the weights get heavy, you'll develop some in time


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> Like your PT?
> 
> Oh and the caluses are what happens when the weights get heavy, you'll develop some in time


cant argue there son lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> cant argue there son lol


lol, how is life at the country club going? You're quiet about the training these days


----------



## luther1

Back and bi's last night benjy. Was going to do shoulders tonight but i fancy a nice night in,so ill do them tomorrow. The country club gave me one of their logo t shirts to wear,so i wore it last night and it looked like it had been sprayed on,and no,it wasnt an xs. was 15st 11lb on the gym scales. They call me the unit


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> Back and bi's last night benjy. Was going to do shoulders tonight but i fancy a nice night in,so ill do them tomorrow. The country club gave me one of their logo t shirts to wear,so i wore it last night and it looked like it had been sprayed on,and no,it wasnt an xs. *was 15st 11lb on the gym scales*. They call me the unit


You're supposed to put the db's down before you get on them.......

Seriously though, your weight fvcking changes by about a stone every time you mention it, I demand a picture!


----------



## luther1

I normally use my scales at home,but the gym ones flatter(fatter?) me. Id be 17st on uriels cartoon scales ha


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> I normally use my scales at home,but the gym ones flatter(fatter?) me. Id be 17st on uriels cartoon scales ha


Lol haven't seen that 18 stone dwarf on here for weeks


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol haven't seen that 18 stone dwarf on here for weeks


Panto season


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> Panto season


Pmsl tweedle dum


----------



## Ginger Ben

4lbs of brisket been in slow cooker all day, got friends over for dinner, hope they don't mind sharing a pound and a half between them


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> 4lbs of brisket been in slow cooker all day, got friends over for dinner, hope they don't mind sharing a pound and a half between them


Funny, I've just had 520g of beef which has been slow cooking all day!!

Might smash some sugar free jelly and a small piece of ice cream in a minute lol


----------



## Sweat

Ginger Ben said:


> This cycle is going to be a winner!


Not very much for a cycle mate, might wanna buy some more and maybe add some injectables! The above cycle is about 8 days long!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sweat said:


> Not very much for a cycle mate, might wanna buy some more and maybe add some injectables! The above cycle is about 8 days long!


Lol, don't worry mate got plenty more along with test prop, t400, tren e, prov etc etc


----------



## Ginger Ben

Deads and shoulders tomorrow, can't bloody wait! Two days off makes me really hungry to train


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Deads and shoulders tomorrow, can't bloody wait! Two days off makes me really hungry to train


Have a good one mate 

I'd love to go but got loads of sh1te jobs to do after a lie in. Then kids 

Film was poo, best part was an hour before when I was eating


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Have a good one mate
> 
> I'd love to go but got loads of sh1te jobs to do after a lie in. Then kids
> 
> Film was poo, best part was an hour before when I was eating


Ah well enjoy the time with your kids mate, much better than the gym I imagine.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Ah well enjoy the time with your kids mate, much better than the gym I imagine.


Yes mate, they are!

Double checking their Xmas lists this weekend with them - rock and roll I know!

So innocent bless them. You've got it all to come mate


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Yes mate, they are!
> 
> Double checking their Xmas lists this weekend with them - rock and roll I know!
> 
> So innocent bless them. You've got it all to come mate


Haha bet they've got long lists! What's the in toy this year then?

Dog first mate!


----------



## Richie186

R0BLET said:


> Have a good one mate
> 
> I'd love to go but got loads of sh1te jobs to do after a lie in. Then kids
> 
> Film was poo, best part was an hour before when I was eating


Looking after kids is no excuse for not training mate


----------



## Sweat

Richie186 said:


> Looking after kids is no excuse for not training mate
> View attachment 102677


Lol, the Physio I go to used to Shot Putt for Poland, when she had her kid she was exactly the same, shifting massive weights around with baby strapped either to her back or front. Staff at David Lloyd complained at her that it was appropriate, but she ignored them. Hardcore training mentality for the win!!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Lol, my god that's dangerous!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning all,

Had a good kip last night, feel fresh today and up for a good session. Shake woth 100g oats and 60g whey to break the ice this morning then its hammering time!


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> Morning all,
> 
> Had a good kip last night, feel fresh today and up for a good session. Shake woth 100g oats and 60g whey to break the ice this morning then its hammering time!


Hammer time wooah wooah wooah wooah


----------



## Ginger Ben

Hybrid deads and shoulders session this morning

Deads

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] failed twice

Dips

[email protected]

[email protected]+15

[email protected]+25

[email protected]+35

[email protected]+40

[email protected]+25

Smith shoulder press

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Weight is on bar

Face pulls

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] stack

Drop to [email protected] drop to [email protected]

Db lat raises

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] drop to [email protected]

Really pleased with how easy the 180 deads went up so tried the 200 just to see how it felt. Got it off floor but couldn't lock it out. Didn't really plan to try it so build up wasn't optimal for a max effort and I've had 210 before so not bothered, was fun trying though.


----------



## Richie186

Ginger Ben said:


> Hybrid deads and shoulders session this morning
> 
> Deads
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected] failed twice
> 
> Dips
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]+15
> 
> [email protected]+25
> 
> [email protected]+35
> 
> [email protected]+40
> 
> [email protected]+25
> 
> Smith shoulder press
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Weight is on bar
> 
> Face pulls
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected] stack
> 
> Drop to [email protected] drop to [email protected]
> 
> Db lat raises
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected] drop to [email protected]
> 
> Really pleased with how easy the 180 deads went up so tried the 200 just to see how it felt. Got it off floor but couldn't lock it out. Didn't really plan to try it so build up wasn't optimal for a max effort and I've had 210 before so not bothered, was fun trying though.


Good weights there mate. Deads and lat raises really impressive.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Richie186 said:


> Good weights there mate. Deads and lat raises really impressive.


Thanks mate, lat raises less impressive now I've edited my typo!! Pmsl


----------



## Richie186

Pmsl. Getting 200kg off the ground still good though. I bet your champing at the bit to get going on cycle.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Richie186 said:


> Pmsl. Getting 200kg off the ground still good though. I bet your champing at the bit to get going on cycle.


Yeah can't wait mate, should kick in fast too with prop and the dbol. Feel in a really good place this time so hoping for much better results than last time.


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Ginger Ben said:


> Yeah can't wait mate, should kick in fast too with prop and the dbol. Feel in a really good place this time so hoping for much better results than last time.


You been taking tips off r0b0b the pin cushion lol, EOD shots? how much prop per week you reckon you'll do?


----------



## flinty90

Good session you fcukin big ginger sexual lifting muscle god X


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> Good session you fcukin big ginger sexual lifting muscle god X


Pmsl thanks lover x


----------



## Ginger Ben

Mr_Morocco said:


> You been taking tips off r0b0b the pin cushion lol, EOD shots? how much prop per week you reckon you'll do?


He's the last person I'd take gym tips from Pmsl 

Plan is to do 100mg so 1ml eod for a couple of weeks as that's all I have enough for at the moment. If it feels good I'll get another 20ml and keep it going a bit longer. Will be running 50mg blue hearts ed as well all the way through so might not need more than 2 weeks prop


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Ginger Ben said:


> He's the last person I'd take gym tips from Pmsl
> 
> Plan is to do 100mg so 1ml eod for a couple of weeks as that's all I have enough for at the moment. If it feels good I'll get another 20ml and keep it going a bit longer. Will be running 50mg blue hearts ed as well all the way through so might not need more than 2 weeks prop


Sounds good mate i bet your excited to get back on the stuff, i cannot fkin wait to re-start my cycle, back in gym on monday after 4-5 weeks out


----------



## Ginger Ben

Mr_Morocco said:


> Sounds good mate i bet your excited to get back on the stuff, i cannot fkin wait to re-start my cycle, back in gym on monday after 4-5 weeks out


Yeah I've missed the constant boners! Lol

Why the break mate, you injured yourself? How did the Dnp run go?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Meal 4 on the cards I'm thinking, getting a bit peckish.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Still hungry, what else is there?!?

Cheat meal tonight, Chinese takeaway with some mates so holding back cals for that


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Still hungry, what else is there?!?
> 
> Cheat meal tonight, Chinese takeaway with some mates so holding back cals for that


greedy cnut... i just had a tin of tomato soup it will fill the gap until my sexy sirloin steak later !!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> greedy cnut... i just had a tin of tomato soup it will fill the gap until my sexy sirloin steak later !!!


Tomato soup!? Pmsl pure muscle food right there


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Tomato soup!? Pmsl pure muscle food right there


hey fcuk you , thats the absolute reason i had the cnut,. it doesnt taste like chicken rice or fcukin beef lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> hey fcuk you , thats the absolute reason i had the cnut,. it doesnt taste like chicken rice or fcukin beef lol


Pmsl! Fair enough.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Stuffed


----------



## Sweat

Ginger Ben said:


> Stuffed full of cock


You must of only written the first part of your post and submitted it by accident mate so finished it off for you. No need to thank me.


----------



## Richie186

You beat me to it, sweat!


----------



## Sweat

Richie186 said:


> You beat me to it, sweat!


Childish minds think alike!


----------



## Ginger Ben

[email protected] :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Morning TM!


----------



## Sweat

Mawning schlaggs!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning ball sacks, how's things this fine crispy morning?

Rest day today (boooo) but off to winchester to a Xmas market with my mum so be good to see her. Must avoid the mulled wine!!! :lol:

Shoulders feel mullered which is nice. Legs tomorrow, lovely start to the week!


----------



## Ginger Ben

205.4lbs this morning, slowly heading in the right direction. Should be starting cycle at bang on 15 stone which is a good starting point.


----------



## Richie186

Ginger Ben said:


> 205.4lbs this morning, slowly heading in the right direction. Should be starting cycle at bang on 15 stone which is a good starting point.


What's your end of cycle target weight mate?


----------



## Sweat

Richie186 said:


> What's your end of cycle target weight mate?


I was going to ask this, also, what BF u roughly at at the moment benjy? And your height is?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Richie186 said:


> What's your end of cycle target weight mate?


Not sure really mate, my ultimate goal is 16 stone with 10% bf. Not monster sized but certainly larger than average. I'll hit 16 stone on this cycle easily enough as hit 16.5 last time but was crap water weight. Going for a much cleaner diet this time to keep water and bf down but imagine ill end up around 16 stone with 15% bf. Not a bad place to be to start a gentle cut in to summer to get the 10%



Sweat said:


> I was going to ask this, also, what BF u roughly at at the moment benjy? And your height is?


Reckon I'm about 15% now. Here's a recent pic, excuse the package 

I'm 5'11".


----------



## Richie186

Solid looking mate. I'd say a bit less than 15% tbh. Good definition as well.


----------



## Sweat

Ginger Ben said:


> Not sure really mate, my ultimate goal is 16 stone with 10% bf. Not monster sized but certainly larger than average. I'll hit 16 stone on this cycle easily enough as hit 16.5 last time but was crap water weight. Going for a much cleaner diet this time to keep water and bf down but imagine ill end up around 16 stone with 15% bf. Not a bad place to be to start a gentle cut in to summer to get the 10%
> 
> Reckon I'm about 15% now. Here's a recent pic, excuse the package
> 
> I'm 5'11".


FFS, i'd already seen that picture and spent days getting the image out of my head, was causing me nightmares, now I gave you a reason to link again!

16stone plus and sub 10 is a fair chunk mate, will look class.


----------



## Richie186

I've got the pic as my screen saver now.


----------



## flinty90

Richie186 said:


> I've got the pic as my screen saver now.


Me too its how to never let my legs look (and my c0ckle sack)


----------



## Sweat

flinty90 said:


> Me too its how to never let my legs look (and my c0ckle sack)


We're all cvnts aren't we, it's a good job people do not take these insults to heart... or at least I hope they don't, lol


----------



## Richie186

Imagine uk-m without banter.


----------



## flinty90

Sweat said:


> We're all cvnts aren't we, it's a good job people do not take these insults to heart... or at least I hope they don't, lol


Ben knows were all cnuts bro thats the difference lol thats why we love each other . cos no matter how well you have done there is always some cnut to stick the knee in your nuts and tell you something is w4nk hahaha X


----------



## flinty90

Richie186 said:


> Imagine uk-m without banter.


it would be like TM :whistling:


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> Me too its how to never let my legs look (and my c0ckle sack)


With definition you mean?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Lol you all love my pics, dirty cvnts have got them saved in the bank I know!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sweat said:


> FFS, i'd already seen that picture and spent days getting the image out of my head, was causing me nightmares, now I gave you a reason to link again!
> 
> 16stone plus and sub 10 is a fair chunk mate, will look class.


Lol, well you asked!

Yeah it is mate got a fair way to go but i think it would look class and its.achievable and maintainable which is important.


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> With definition you mean?


 :lol: :lol: :whistling:


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> :lol: :lol: :whistling:


Can't use the middle finger smilie from my phone but its here!


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Can't use the middle finger smilie from my phone but its here!


cool its almost as big as your legs X


----------



## Ginger Ben

Steak and eggs for dinner with mashed swede and random veg

Legs tomorrow, they don't get this massive on their own! :whistling:


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> Steak and eggs for dinner with mashed swede and random veg
> 
> Legs tomorrow, they don't get this massive on their own! :whistling:


Not entirely true. They have to be a decent size to carry around your great big head


----------



## Sweat

luther1 said:


> Not entirely true. They have to be a decent size to carry around your great big head


Wife just asked me why I am always laughing while sat on these boring BB forums, I read this out and she is like "that guy sounds really mean, thats not funny"

Haha, birds!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sweat said:


> Wife just asked me why I am always laughing while sat on these boring BB forums, I read this out and she is like "that guy sounds really mean, thats not funny"
> 
> Haha, birds!


She's right, he's a cvnt lol


----------



## Sweat

Ginger Ben said:


> She's right, he's a cvnt lol


She gives me another weird look laughing at this, better not tell her you used the C word...


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sweat said:


> She gives me another weird look laughing at this, better not tell her you used the C word...


Haha my Mrs is the same she always says "you laughing at your gym buddies again?" Lol


----------



## Sweat

Ginger Ben said:


> Haha my Hubby is the same he always says "you laughing at your gym buddies again?" Lol


Corrected for you mate


----------



## luther1

Sweat said:


> Wife just asked me why I am always laughing while sat on these boring BB forums, I read this out and she is like "that guy sounds really mean, thats not funny"
> 
> Haha, birds!


Are sure she didn't say 'that guy sounds really lean'?


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> Are sure she didn't say 'that guy sounds really lean'?


She's not a retard mate, although she is with sweat so.........


----------



## Sweat

Ginger Ben said:


> She's not a retard mate, although she is with sweat so.........


LMAO, good come back!!!


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> She's not a retard mate, although she is with sweat so.........


Pmsl. It's quite apparent she's a simpleton


----------



## Sweat

luther1 said:


> Pmsl. It's quite apparent she's a simpleton


C0ckheads!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Lol, love this forum :lol:


----------



## luther1

Is it morally wrong to think of your girlfriends sexy best friend whilst fcuking said girlfriend ?


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> Is it morally wrong to think of your girlfriends sexy best friend whilst fcuking said girlfriend ?


Well your Mrs is undoubtedly thinking of somebody else so why not


----------



## Sweat

Our lass has a well tidy younger sister, we were all on holiday once and me and our lass were beside the pool, our lass was reading.

Her sister got out the pool and one of her massive totally amazing titties flopped out, i was just staring for a good 15 seconds until our lass shouted across at me. Too late tho, stored in the spank bank!


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> Well your Mrs is undoubtedly thinking of somebody else so why not


Haha. And I thought the name changing was role play. Didn't really think she was thinking of leroy.

Anyway,Jen and besty went to an 80s fancy dress disco,so if anyone wants to pm me their mobile number I'm quite happy to forward pic of sexy besty chick with abs. Can't upload as on an iPad


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sweat said:


> Our lass has a well tidy younger sister, we were all on holiday once and me and our lass were beside the pool, our lass was reading.
> 
> Her sister got out the pool and one of her massive totally amazing titties flopped out, i was just staring for a good 15 seconds until our lass shouted across at me. Too late tho, stored in the spank bank!


When you say younger are we talking jimmy saville younger or acceptable younger?


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> Haha. And I thought the name changing was role play. Didn't really think she was thinking of leroy.
> 
> Anyway,Jen and besty went to an 80s fancy dress disco,so if anyone wants to pm me their mobile number I'm quite happy to forward pic of sexy besty chick with abs. Can't upload as on an iPad


Pm on the way!


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> Haha. And I thought the name changing was role play. Didn't really think she was thinking of leroy.
> 
> Anyway,Jen and besty went to an 80s fancy dress disco,so if anyone wants to pm me their mobile number I'm quite happy to forward pic of sexy besty chick with abs. Can't upload as on an iPad


yes plz you have number will travel X


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> yes plz you have number will travel X


Lol, Fanny radar went off did it


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol, Fanny radar went off did it


yes i can sense when a cnut has made a post lol


----------



## luther1

So,fit or what?


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> So,fit or what?


well she is no @R0BLET but i wouldnt say no lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

I wouldnt kick her out for farting


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> well she is no @R0BLET but i wouldnt say no lol


Thanks..... I think lol

Send it me Luther


----------



## Sweat

Ginger Ben said:


> When you say younger are we talking jimmy saville younger or acceptable younger?


LMAO, was tempted to write "Of course acceptable mate, she is almost a teenager, that is acceptable isn't it?"

But will not write that and just tell the truth, she is 24 mate, was 22 or so on the holiday, go I love her tats!


----------



## Richie186

Bunch of morally deficient cvnts.


----------



## Sweat

Richie186 said:


> Bunch of morally deficient cvnts.


Is there any vitamin I need to take to improve this deficiency? Everything else seems to be sorted by Vit C or similar!


----------



## Richie186




----------



## Ginger Ben

Sweat said:


> Is there any vitamin I need to take to improve this deficiency? Everything else seems to be sorted by Vit C or similar!


More test, more test is always the answer


----------



## Sweat

Ginger Ben said:


> More test, more test is always the answer


Hehe.

Last journal I in for the night so will say goodnight, off to watch a film in bed. Maybe even a porno... will see...

Goodnight lads.


----------



## flinty90

Sweat said:


> Hehe.
> 
> Last journal I in for the night so will say goodnight, off to watch a film in bed. Maybe even a porno... will see...
> 
> Goodnight lads.


Brokeback mountain :whistling:


----------



## luther1

Sweat said:


> Hehe.
> 
> Last journal I in for the night so will say goodnight, off to watch a film in bed. Maybe even a porno... will see...
> 
> Goodnight lads.


Separate rooms for you and the misses then?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Just watched homeland, any of you been watching it?

Shake soon then bed for me.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Ginger Ben said:


> Just watched homeland, any of you been watching it?
> 
> Shake soon then bed for me.


Hands off cocks, hands on socks, rise and shine gentleman!

Legs.


----------



## Richie186

Ginger Ben said:


> Hands off cocks, hands on socks, rise and shine gentleman!
> 
> Legs.


Morning mate. Legs, on a Monday!? Nice. Have a good day mate.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Richie186 said:


> Morning mate. Legs, on a Monday!? Nice. Have a good day mate.


Yeah lol, hate it when it falls on a Monday! Gets it done though


----------



## Ginger Ben

Leg press

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] pb

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Sldl

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Leg extn

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] drop to [email protected] drop to [email protected]

All with 1sec static hold and slow negs

Calf raises

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Done, well chuffed with the 410, gvt really helped my legs I think as not done 410 before


----------



## Richie186

Big numbers there mate. 

Always nice to start the week with a pb.


----------



## biglbs

Nice one ben,they may grow a bit from that,,,


----------



## Ginger Ben

Richie186 said:


> Big numbers there mate.
> 
> Always nice to start the week with a pb.


Cheers, it certainly is!



biglbs said:


> Nice one ben,they may grow a bit from that,,,


Thanks Tom, I blimmin well hope so!


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Cheers, it certainly is!
> 
> Thanks Tom, I blimmin well hope so!


They bloody need to grow lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> They bloody need to grow lol
> 
> View attachment 102861


C.unt!


----------



## flinty90

R0BLET said:


> They bloody need to grow lol
> 
> View attachment 102861


i love the little touch of them also bieng orange matchsticks hahaha... ginger would have been the bomb !!!


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> i love the little touch of them also bieng orange matchsticks hahaha... ginger would have been the bomb !!!


Pmsl.

I think they have more definition than Ben


----------



## flinty90

R0BLET said:


> Pmsl.
> 
> I think they have more definition than Ben


WHAAAAT ???? Bens legs are known worldwide for there definition (honest) he told us himself lol


----------



## Sweat

Lol @ the banter and good work on the PB Ben!


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Pmsl.
> 
> I think they have more definition than Ben


Lol, shut it schlaaaaag


----------



## Ginger Ben

Up in London today, Xmas lights and decorations look pretty smart on oxford and regent st.


----------



## luther1

I went to New York a few xmas's ago and watched Santa turn the lights on in Times Square,that was quite a spectacle. He turned up in a 50s yellow cab, and all his helpers were in cabs behind him. About a dozen stunners all in skimpy Santa costumes. Was quite a treat.


----------



## luther1

luther1 said:


> I went to New York a few xmas's ago and watched Santa turn the lights on in Times Square,that was quite a spectacle. He turned up in a 50s yellow cab, and all his helpers were in cabs behind him. About a dozen stunners all in skimpy Santa costumes. Was quite a treat.


For them


----------



## Ginger Ben

Steak again for dinner I think :yawn: :thumb:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Changed my mind, got 6 chicken thighs instead 

Will roast those bad boys skin on for flavour then just eat the meat, going to have a baked sweet spud and mixed veg too.


----------



## luther1

I'm on meal 5 then off to gym. 2 tins of tuna with a tin of pineapple then 2 scoops of oats with cinnamon. Lovely and bland


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> I'm on meal 5 then off to gym. 2 tins of tuna with a tin of pineapple then 2 scoops of oats with cinnamon. Lovely and bland


you must be fcukin jacked brah !!!


----------



## luther1

flinty90 said:


> you must be fcukin jacked brah !!!


You mirin? Food of champions


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> You mirin? Food of champions


yeah im mirin .. im eyeing up another tin of tomato soup myself :whistling:


----------



## luther1

That fcuking asda tuna is so strong and stinky.Going give the other tins to snoop,and replenish with another brand. It's vile


----------



## luther1

flinty90 said:


> yeah im mirin .. im eyeing up another tin of tomato soup myself :whistling:


You're one crazy mofo.


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> That fcuking asda tuna is so strong and stinky.Going give the other tins to snoop,and replenish with another brand. It's vile


well you buying fcukin asda own brand fishy fcukin water lol


----------



## luther1

flinty90 said:


> well you buying fcukin asda own brand fishy fcukin water lol


I was only in the dump because Jen was getting her contact lenses replaced. Two birds with one stone etc. their tuna genuinely is rank


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> I was only in the dump because Jen was getting her contact lenses replaced. Two birds with one stone etc. their tuna genuinely is rank


so thats the reason she was with you ?? her fcukin contacts were faulty lol your single now then i presume


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> so thats the reason she was with you ?? her fcukin contacts were faulty lol your single now then i presume


lmao poor cows just had the shock of her life. I can see it now "you said you were 34!" pmsl


----------



## Sweat

flinty90 said:


> yeah im mirin .. im eyeing up another tin of tomato soup myself :whistling:


You seem to love this tommy soup mate, it some special high protein wonder mix version, or just the normal Heinz?


----------



## flinty90

Sweat said:


> You seem to love this tommy soup mate, it some special high protein wonder mix version, or just the normal Heinz?


lol i was only kidding mate , i had a tin other day as a bit of a taste change sensation lol ... and yes its wonderpower protein enriche organic tomatoes, you eat them and get massive within that bowl :whistling:


----------



## Sweat

flinty90 said:


> lol i was only kidding mate , i had a tin other day as a bit of a taste change sensation lol ... and yes its wonderpower protein enriche organic tomatoes, you eat them and get massive within that bowl :whistling:


Don't say this you dingbat, @roblet will rush out to buy trays and trays of the shiz!!!!


----------



## Sweat

Why it not let me do roblets name on the link?


----------



## flinty90

Sweat said:


> Don't say this you dingbat, @R0BLET  will rush out to buy trays and trays of the shiz!!!!


and yes he just lickes the sweat from my nutsack and gets instantly buff X


----------



## flinty90

Sweat said:


> Why it not let me do roblets name on the link?


because the sad cnut used the number 0 instead of letter O bro


----------



## Sweat

flinty90 said:


> because the sad cnut used the number 0 instead of letter O bro


What a ****, desubbing from his journal now!


----------



## flinty90

Sweat said:


> What a ****, desubbing from his journal now!


dont blame you mate , i bet the cnut wears a cardigan too !!


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> dont blame you mate , i bet the cnut wears a cardigan too !!


Button up?


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> Button up?


them big walrus teeth buttons pmsl


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> them big walrus teeth buttons pmsl


And smells of old ladies,,,,i know the one,home knitted


----------



## TELBOR

Bunch of c.unts lol

Had a cardigan on today, and a coat lol

Was sweating my tits off power shopping!

Just picked up 10 dozen Tomatoe Soup, 100ml ed for 12 weeks sound ok? @Sweat


----------



## Sweat

R0BLET said:


> Bunch of c.unts lol
> 
> Had a cardigan on today, and a coat lol
> 
> Was sweating my tits off power shopping!
> 
> Just picked up 10 dozen Tomatoe Soup, 100ml ed for 12 weeks sound ok? @Sweat


Get your name changed by the MODs mate to remove that stupid 0 or I say all in UKM should boycott Rob!!


----------



## flinty90

Sweat said:


> Get your name changed by the MODs mate to remove that stupid 0 or I say all in UKM should boycott Rob!!


YOU MEAN R0B


----------



## Ginger Ben

Afternoon cvntbags,

Stressy one today, fvcking people are a pain in the hole :cursing:

Anyhow, rest day today, upper body feeling tight and legs feeling damaged but not as bad as usual, expect they will worsen today/tomorrow. Rest day tomorrow too as off to see Florence & The Machine tonight in bloody exeter! So will be a late one back tonight. She's good though so looking forward to that.

Food so far today been a shake (2 scoops protein and 80g oats)

meal 2 - 2 venison burgers,2 chicken thighs, 200g spuds and mixed veg.

meal 3 - likely to be another shake with pb

meal 4 - pub dinner, not sure what but meat and veg likely.

meal 5 - shake at about 3am when I get home tonight!

Sub-optimal but not much I can do about it really


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Ginger Ben said:


> Afternoon cvntbags,
> 
> Stressy one today, fvcking people are a pain in the hole :cursing:
> 
> Anyhow, rest day today, upper body feeling tight and legs feeling damaged but not as bad as usual, expect they will worsen today/tomorrow. Rest day tomorrow too as off to see Florence & The Machine tonight in bloody exeter! So will be a late one back tonight. She's good though so looking forward to that.
> 
> Food so far today been a shake (2 scoops protein and 80g oats)
> 
> meal 2 - 2 venison burgers,2 chicken thighs, 200g spuds and mixed veg.
> 
> meal 3 - likely to be another shake with pb
> 
> meal 4 - pub dinner, not sure what but meat and veg likely.
> 
> meal 5 - shake at about 3am when I get home tonight!
> 
> Sub-optimal but not much I can do about it really


you love those burgers dont u lol

im off to do some GVT back/bi's, pretty sure ill come home feeling f*cked esp with the jack3d comedown lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

Mr_Morocco said:


> you love those burgers dont u lol
> 
> im off to do some GVT back/bi's, pretty sure ill come home feeling f*cked esp with the jack3d comedown lol


Lol yeah, bought 5 packs when they were half price, that was the last of them though 

Have a good one mate


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Afternoon cvntbags,
> 
> Stressy one today, fvcking people are a pain in the hole :cursing:
> 
> Anyhow, rest day today, upper body feeling tight and legs feeling damaged but not as bad as usual, expect they will worsen today/tomorrow. Rest day tomorrow too as off to see Florence & The Machine tonight in bloody exeter! So will be a late one back tonight. She's good though so looking forward to that.
> 
> Food so far today been a shake (2 scoops protein and 80g oats)
> 
> meal 2 - 2 venison burgers,2 chicken thighs, 200g spuds and mixed veg.
> 
> meal 3 - likely to be another shake with pb
> 
> meal 4 - pub dinner, not sure what but meat and veg likely.
> 
> meal 5 - shake at about 3am when I get home tonight!
> 
> Sub-optimal but not much I can do about it really


People are always a pain the bum!

Florence should be brilliant mate, but why on earth did you pick Exeter lol

How for Ian that from you? Couple of hours.....?


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> People are always a pain the bum!
> 
> Florence should be brilliant mate, but why on earth did you pick Exeter lol
> 
> How for Ian that from you? Couple of hours.....?


Tickets were a Xmas present from our friends who live down there, they are coming too. It's about two and a half hours yeah.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Tickets were a Xmas present from our friends who live down there, they are coming too. It's about two and a half hours yeah.


Nice friends! Bet you got them some lube and a black mamba didn't you! 

Enjoy the drive. I'll of done 4 hours worth today, you've beat me lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Nice friends! Bet you got them some lube and a black mamba didn't you!
> 
> Enjoy the drive. I'll of done 4 hours worth today, you've beat me lol


Pmsl, not this year, got them anal beads instead 

Good effort! Eaten all your snap?


----------



## Fatstuff

GINGEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol yeah, bought 5 packs when they were half price, that was the last of them though
> 
> Have a good one mate


F*ck me forgot how intense GVT is, didnt manage a full 10 sets on deadlifts more like 4 n half but hit 7-8 sets on everything else, maybe i need to lower weight abit?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> GINGEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


What's happening Stanley von manly?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Mr_Morocco said:


> F*ck me forgot how intense GVT is, didnt manage a full 10 sets on deadlifts more like 4 n half but hit 7-8 sets on everything else, maybe i need to lower weight abit?


Yeah, went too heavy I reckon mate. Still, sounds like you did enough to feel it tomorrow!


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> What's happening Stanley von manly?


fcuk all my flame headed pasty skinned chum


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Pmsl, not this year, got them anal beads instead
> 
> Good effort! Eaten all your snap?


Yes mate, all gone! Just had a shake and that's my lot.

Just been speaking to Flinty, I'm starting to crash around this time of day when I'm at work. So he's suggested drop some fats in given I have virtually non till the evening.

So I'm going to bring a pot of PB with me lol easy fix. I'll just have a good table spoon's worth with meal 3


----------



## Fatstuff

R0BLET said:


> Yes mate, all gone! Just had a shake and that's my lot.
> 
> Just been speaking to Flinty, I'm starting to crash around this time of day when I'm at work. So he's suggested drop some fats in given I have virtually non till the evening.
> 
> So I'm going to bring a pot of PB with me lol easy fix. I'll just have a good table spoon's worth with meal 3


just deep fry your rice :rolleye: job done


----------



## Sweat

Evening pimp! Enjoy your rest day!


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Yes mate, all gone! Just had a shake and that's my lot.
> 
> Just been speaking to Flinty, I'm starting to crash around this time of day when I'm at work. So he's suggested drop some fats in given I have virtually non till the evening.
> 
> So I'm going to bring a pot of PB with me lol easy fix. I'll just have a good table spoon's worth with meal 3


Evoo on your rice or even better get a pack of pepperamis


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sweat said:


> Evening pimp! Enjoy your rest day!


Evening pencil arms how's things?


----------



## Sweat

Ginger Ben said:


> Evening pencil arms how's things?


They are mate, but will motivate me to improve them! 

I'm good, just got in from gym, was dead in there today. One well fit bird on the smith machine though, doing 100kg squats, was fairly impressed. Bigger than Roblet to be fair!


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Evoo on your rice or even better get a pack of pepperamis


Scoop of PB would be nicer lol


----------



## Richie186

R0BLET said:


> Scoop of PB would be nicer lol


Avocado?


----------



## TELBOR

Richie186 said:


> Avocado?


Avocado??!

Ava neg lol

Guacamole maybe


----------



## Ginger Ben

Richie186 said:


> Avocado?


Vomit!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sweat said:


> They are mate, but will motivate me to improve them!
> 
> I'm good, just got in from gym, was dead in there today. One well fit bird on the smith machine though, doing 100kg squats, was fairly impressed. Bigger than Roblet to be fair!


Was only joking cos of the new avi 



R0BLET said:


> Scoop of PB would be nicer lol


That a pepperami?! Err no


----------



## TELBOR

Sweat said:


> They are mate, but will motivate me to improve them!
> 
> I'm good, just got in from gym, was dead in there today. One well fit bird on the smith machine though, doing 100kg squats, was fairly impressed. Bigger than Roblet to be fair!


Nice to know you think about me when you see fit women, I'm flattered mate 

I good on legs ya cheeky sod ! Lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Nice to know you think about me when you see fit women, I'm flattered mate
> 
> I good on legs ya cheeky sod ! Lol


Oh really, what was your last leg session like Rob?


----------



## Richie186

Better than mine!!!


----------



## biglbs

What's all this then?


----------



## Ginger Ben

biglbs said:


> What's all this then?


Summary is richie doesn't train his legs, Rob doesn't train his legs and needs more man fat in his diet, sweat has a new avi and I'm in exeter


----------



## biglbs

Ginger Ben said:


> Summary is richie doesn't train his legs, Rob doesn't train his legs and needs more man fat in his diet, sweat has a new avi and I'm in exeter


Ah thanks,i don't train legs enough and i have a new avi and avi statement...i somehow feel comfortable saying it,now i am moving it:cool:


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Oh really, what was your last leg session like Rob?


It was fcuking awesome!

On my knees, behind your wife


----------



## biglbs

R0BLET said:


> It was fcuking awesome!
> 
> On my knees, behind your wife


I thought she went out,gran was there..


----------



## Sweat

Ginger Ben said:


> Summary is richie doesn't train his legs, Rob doesn't train his legs and needs more man fat in his diet, sweat has a new avi and I'm in exeter


Lol, I like the summary!


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Ginger Ben said:


> Yeah, went too heavy I reckon mate. Still, sounds like you did enough to feel it tomorrow!


feeling it already lol, re-starting my cycle 2mrw, 3ml of burr's finest cant wait


----------



## Richie186

Mr_Morocco said:


> feeling it already lol, re-starting my cycle 2mrw, 3ml of burr's finest cant wait


Gotta love the burr!!


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Richie186 said:


> Gotta love the burr!!


never used before but only ever heard great things, t400/tren-e for me


----------



## Richie186

Mr_Morocco said:


> never used before but only ever heard great things, t400/tren-e for me


Snap


----------



## Ginger Ben

Just had a jumbo mixed grill pre concert. Was [email protected] 

Really hacks me off paying for food when its rubbish. Complaines and got nothing off the bill. Cvnts


----------



## George-Bean

You should complain before you shove it all down your face.


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Just had a jumbo mixed grill pre concert. Was [email protected]
> 
> Really hacks me off paying for food when its rubbish. Complaines and got nothing off the bill. Cvnts


if you were bigger they might have took more notice :whistling:


----------



## George-Bean

flinty90 said:


> if you were bigger they might have took more notice :whistling:


I think its a pure and simple case of gingerism.


----------



## TELBOR

Bet your well grumpy and tired today TM 

Hope your ginger pop star was good! No doubt it was awesome.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning all, just woke up! Gig was really, really good! She's an incredible singer and puts on a great show as well.

Got out smartish so home by just after 1am. Food and work are main plan today with a heavy back and bis session tomorrow morning


----------



## Richie186

Ginger Ben said:


> Morning all, just woke up! Gig was really, really good! She's an incredible singer and puts on a great show as well.
> 
> Got out smartish so home by just after 1am. Food and work are main plan today with a heavy back and bis session tomorrow morning


She's got an incredible voice. I'd love to see them live.


----------



## luther1

Have I missed something,who did you see Ben?


----------



## Breda

luther1 said:


> Have I missed something,who did you see Ben?


x2


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> Have I missed something,who did you see Ben?





Breda said:


> x2


Florence and the machine !!!


----------



## luther1

flinty90 said:


> Florence and the machine !!!


Oh cool. Heard her in the the live lounge on radio 1 and the girl can sing


----------



## Breda

flinty90 said:


> Florence and the machine !!!


i'm not familiar with their work


----------



## flinty90

Breda said:


> i'm not familiar with their work


----------



## flinty90

very good actually mate would be good to see her live, she is pretty hot too !!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

They were very good indeed. She was saying they have been touring for nearly 4 years straight! That must be a brilliant but hard life style. Was her first gig back in the UK for ages so they really went for it.


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> They were very good indeed. She was saying they have been touring for nearly 4 years straight! That must be a brilliant but hard life style. Was her first gig back in the UK for ages so they really went for it.


tickets expensive mate or normal ???


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> tickets expensive mate or normal ???


We got them as a Xmas present from some friends but think they were £30 so pretty standard


----------



## Mr_Morocco

morning peeps, dont know whether to do a chest/tri session today instead of planned legs cos back is sore as f*ck from the gvt back/bi's yesterday


----------



## flinty90

Mr_Morocco said:


> morning peeps, dont know whether to do a chest/tri session today instead of planned legs cos back is sore as f*ck from the gvt back/bi's yesterday


dont do legs after back dude... and dont do chest if your still sore either !!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Mr_Morocco said:


> morning peeps, dont know whether to do a chest/tri session today instead of planned legs cos back is sore as f*ck from the gvt back/bi's yesterday


Train tomorrow mate, will be better then than today.


----------



## Fatstuff

Mr_Morocco said:


> morning peeps, dont know whether to do a chest/tri session today instead of planned legs cos back is sore as f*ck from the gvt back/bi's yesterday


u could do gvt leg curls and extensions


----------



## Mr_Morocco

flinty90 said:


> dont do legs after back dude... and dont do chest if your still sore either !!!


mon - back/bi's

tue - cardio

wed - chest/tri's

thurs - legs

fri - shoulders

sat - cardio

sun - off

what you think about this then, will be doing GVT really wanna push myself now esp when im back on the test/tren from next week


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Fatstuff said:


> u could do gvt leg curls and extensions


i may just go dixys and do gvt lifting the chicken wraps to my mouth pmsl


----------



## Fatstuff

Mr_Morocco said:


> i may just go dixys and do gvt lifting the chicken wraps to my mouth pmsl


now your talking... mmmm dixies!!!


----------



## flinty90

Mr_Morocco said:


> mon - back/bi's
> 
> tue - cardio
> 
> wed - chest/tri's
> 
> thurs - legs
> 
> fri - shoulders
> 
> sat - cardio
> 
> sun - off
> 
> what you think about this then, will be doing GVT really wanna push myself now esp when im back on the test/tren from next week


looks ok

i would do

MON chest/tris

TUE legs

WED shoulders

THU rest

FRI Cardio

SAT Back/Bis

SUN rest


----------



## Ginger Ben

Mr_Morocco said:


> mon - back/bi's
> 
> tue - cardio
> 
> wed - chest/tri's
> 
> thurs - legs
> 
> fri - shoulders
> 
> sat - cardio
> 
> sun - off
> 
> what you think about this then, will be doing GVT really wanna push myself now esp when im back on the test/tren from next week


looks alright to me mate. What's with the new avi? It's totally sh1t! lol, can hardly see you, or is that the point?


----------



## Breda

flinty90 said:


>


you couldn't go to see that without a woman... looks extremley gay lol


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


> looks alright to me mate. What's with the new avi? It's totally sh1t! lol, *can hardly see you*, or is that the point?


Its his best avi yet for that very reason


----------



## Ginger Ben

Lunch 350g rump steak, spuds and veg


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Ginger Ben said:


> looks alright to me mate. What's with the new avi? It's totally sh1t! lol, can hardly see you, or is that the point?


pmsl, well sadly nobody to take teh pick for me :thumbdown:


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Ben, has having a journal helped you more than if you didnt have 1? in terms of feedback/advice?

im thinking of starting 1 maybe next week when i start my cycle if i feel it would be helpful


----------



## TELBOR

Mr_Morocco said:


> Ben, has having a journal helped you more than if you didnt have 1? in terms of feedback/advice?
> 
> im thinking of starting 1 maybe next week when i start my cycle if i feel it would be helpful


You've been saying that ages.

Crack on son!!

:beer:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Mr_Morocco said:


> Ben, has having a journal helped you more than if you didnt have 1? in terms of feedback/advice?
> 
> im thinking of starting 1 maybe next week when i start my cycle if i feel it would be helpful


Well in amongst all the pi55 taking and bs yes I think it does. Gives you something to commit to updating so you can track your own progress and see how you've come on. Also makes it easier for people to answer your questions as there is a place to ask it all.


----------



## Mr_Morocco

R0BLET said:


> You've been saying that ages.
> 
> Crack on son!!
> 
> :beer:


Think i will next week, gonna get someone to take some pics for me so i can see starting point then see how far i can push myself over the next 12 weeks or so


----------



## Ginger Ben

Mr_Morocco said:


> Think i will next week, gonna get someone to take some pics for me so i can see starting point then see how far i can push myself over the next 12 weeks or so


Good plan mate! I'm sure people will respect it and not fill it full of banter and pi55 taking......


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Ginger Ben said:


> Good plan mate! I'm sure people will respect it and not fill it full of banter and pi55 taking......


f*ck me a pig just hit my window


----------



## flinty90

Mr_Morocco said:


> f*ck me a pig just hit my window


thats your reflection in mirror you cnut


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> thats your reflection in mirror you cnut


Thought he looked like a camel?!


----------



## flinty90

R0BLET said:


> Thought he looked like a camel?!


no he shags camels


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


> Good plan mate! I'm sure people will respect it and not fill it full of banter and pi55 taking......


Doubt anybody will so much as give the customary subbed and a like for the opening post in the cnuts journal


----------



## flinty90

Breda said:


> Doubt anybody will so much as give the customary subbed and a like for the opening post in the cnuts journal


worse part of a new journal bro the first 5 pages are all good lucks and will pop in etc ...

thats why i just keep same journal its all about my lifespan as a person rather than small snippets... and i know things get lost in a big journal but so what eventually it all gets lost but thats that...

a journal should read like a book really , not interested in the journals that are just page after page of workouts and meal plans with absolutely no character whatsoever ...BORING


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Breda said:


> Doubt anybody will so much as give the customary subbed and a like for the opening post in the cnuts journal


is that why you never made 1 pmsl


----------



## Breda

flinty90 said:


> worse part of a new journal bro the first 5 pages are all good lucks and will pop in etc ...
> 
> thats why i just keep same journal its all about my lifespan as a person rather than small snippets... and i know things get lost in a big journal but so what eventually it all gets lost but thats that...
> 
> a journal should read like a book really , not interested in the journals that are just page after page of workouts and meal plans with absolutely no character whatsoever ...BORING


Agreed man, you get pages of good lucks and subs knowin full well the fcukers aint subbed and they never return to your journal again

your journalas well as this one are the only true journals everything else is just a log. Much like you i dont want to read pages of numbers and look at pics of food that is of no interest to me at least with youself and benjamins journal you get a good idea of what the person is like as your personality is plastered all over the fcuker


----------



## Breda

Mr_Morocco said:


> is that why you never made 1 pmsl


Pretty much... i cant be assed with people pretending they give a sh!t then you get those offering advice i dont need or want


----------



## flinty90

Breda said:


> Agreed man, you get pages of good lucks and subs knowin full well the fcukers aint subbed and they never return to your journal again
> 
> your journalas well as this one are the only true journals everything else is just a log. Much like you i dont want to read pages of numbers and look at pics of food that is of no interest to me at least with youself and benjamins journal you get a good idea of what the person is like as your personality is plastered all over the fcuker


Eaxctly bro.. my journal is an extension of my life, much like Bens is .. i know all the banter can ditract from things sometimes and i cant speak for Ben but I AM exactly that person , im always bantering no matter who im talking to or what company im in... @R0BLET will tell you better than anyone life is really a p1sstake with me and my mates and i like to think people know what there getting with me ..

One thing i will admit to is when i lacked confidence some of the pictures i put in my journal were cropped in a way that i felt comfortable showing them.. but WHY and i wont ever do that again, as when you actually make progress and post your next pictures you dont look much better as you have bared your bones properly lol.. its a big mistake i made that came with bieng self concious ..

ok i will stop now as its not my journal but its true !!


----------



## Mr_Morocco

flinty90 said:


> Eaxctly bro.. my journal is an extension of my life, much like Bens is .. i know all the banter can ditract from things sometimes and i cant speak for Ben but I AM exactly that person , im always bantering no matter who im talking to or what company im in... @R0BLET will tell you better than anyone life is really a p1sstake with me and my mates and i like to think people know what there getting with me ..
> 
> One thing i will admit to is when i lacked confidence some of the pictures i put in my journal were cropped in a way that i felt comfortable showing them.. but WHY and i wont ever do that again, as when you actually make progress and post your next pictures you dont look much better as you have bared your bones properly lol.. its a big mistake i made that came with bieng self concious ..
> 
> ok i will stop now as its not my journal but its true !!


tbh the banter is what makes these 2 journals IMO, obv there's alot of good knowledge in there too ive learnt alot about training from the likes of yours and uriels journals, and how to be skinny from r0bs so theres a good mix lol


----------



## Breda

flinty90 said:


> Eaxctly bro.. my journal is an extension of my life, much like Bens is .. i know all the banter can ditract from things sometimes and i cant speak for Ben but I AM exactly that person , im always bantering no matter who im talking to or what company im in... @R0BLET will tell you better than anyone life is really a p1sstake with me and my mates and i like to think people know what there getting with me ..
> 
> One thing i will admit to is when i lacked confidence some of the pictures i put in my journal were cropped in a way that i felt comfortable showing them.. but WHY and i wont ever do that again, as when you actually make progress and post your next pictures you dont look much better as you have bared your bones properly lol.. its a big mistake i made that came with bieng self concious ..
> 
> ok i will stop now as its not my journal but its true !!


The thing is flinty i can understand why you would crop some of your photos... they were not photos of you in good shape and you knew it but to be fair you still had the uncropped version so were never foolin youself.

Out of all the non competitive members on this forum imo you have worked the hardest and have progressed the furthest and its testament to your willpowerand that shines thru in your journal... PEople can see the struggles,the ups and the downs but you don't get that from the other "non banter" "factand figures" only journals floating around


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> Pretty much... i cant be assed with people pretending they give a sh!t then you get those offering advice i dont need or want


Dont forget that you don't train either so your journal would be pretty fvcking slim pickings


----------



## TELBOR

Mr_Morocco said:


> tbh the banter is what makes these 2 journals IMO, obv there's alot of good knowledge in there too ive learnt alot about training from the likes of yours and uriels journals, and how to be skinny from r0bs so theres a good mix lol


Oi cous cous!

I'm doing my winter bulk journal atm lol


----------



## Fatstuff

flinty90 said:


> Eaxctly bro.. my journal is an extension of my life, much like Bens is .. i know all the banter can ditract from things sometimes and i cant speak for Ben but I AM exactly that person , im always bantering no matter who im talking to or what company im in... @R0BLET will tell you better than anyone life is really a p1sstake with me and my mates and i like to think people know what there getting with me ..
> 
> One thing i will admit to is when i lacked confidence some of the pictures i put in my journal were cropped in a way that i felt comfortable showing them.. but WHY and i wont ever do that again, as when you actually make progress and post your next pictures you dont look much better as you have bared your bones properly lol.. its a big mistake i made that came with bieng self concious ..
> 
> ok i will stop now as its not my journal but its true !!


This is spot on! I rarely agree with a lot of what u say  lol but u talk a bit of sense here.


----------



## luther1

I would start a journal but id only get myself into trouble. A bit like when i posted up about thinking of jens best friend while im shagging her,then finding out jen joined up a couple of days before and reads my posts!

Hi jen,now your a member:thumbup1:


----------



## Fatstuff

I am starting a new one feb i reckon!!


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> I would start a journal but id only get myself into trouble. A bit like when i posted up about thinking of jens best friend while im shagging her,then finding out jen joined up a couple of days before and reads my posts!
> 
> Hi jen,now your a member:thumbup1:


Username....... lol


----------



## Fatstuff

Ben







U like?


----------



## luther1

R0BLET said:


> Username....... lol


With her imagination it will be 'jen'


----------



## TELBOR

Fatstuff said:


> Ben
> 
> View attachment 103141
> 
> 
> View attachment 103142
> 
> 
> View attachment 103143
> 
> 
> U like?


Turkey or Egypt


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


> Dont forget that you don't train either so your journal would be pretty fvcking slim pickings


to be fair i will be doin fcuk all training for a while got a fractured collar bone... might have to be legs only for the next 6 weeks


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> With her imagination it will be 'jen'


Or hairdresser_Jen_2012



She is the hairdresser ain't she? Lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> Ben
> 
> View attachment 103141
> 
> 
> View attachment 103142
> 
> 
> View attachment 103143
> 
> 
> U like?


Yes mate, big fan of brietlings. I have a couple


----------



## luther1

R0BLET said:


> Or hairdresser_Jen_2012
> 
> 
> 
> She is the hairdresser ain't she? Lol


Pmsl,thanks rob. And no,she isnt the hairdresser lol


----------



## Breda

luther1 said:


> I would start a journal but id only get myself into trouble. A bit like when i posted up about thinking of jens best friend while im shagging her,then finding out jen joined up a couple of days before and reads my posts!
> 
> Hi jen,now your a member:thumbup1:


Hi Jen i've seen your boobs :thumb:


----------



## Fatstuff

R0BLET said:


> Turkey or Egypt


Neither lol


----------



## luther1

Breda said:


> Hi Jen i've seen your boobs :thumb:


Fpmsl,i actually told her that a few select friends had seen the puppies.


----------



## Breda

luther1 said:


> Fpmsl,i actually told her that a few select friends had seen the puppies.


And what a lovely pair of puppies they are


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> And what a lovely pair of puppies they are


Share the wealth then you cvnt, you have the digits


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


> Share the wealth then you cvnt, you have the digits


I don't know who wears the trousers in your house hold mate. i could send you many a boob and cnut pic but they might get intercepted by Mrs Ginger Ben then your phone and internet privillages will be taken, leaving you unable to update your journo and watch porn... i don't want that on my concience


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> I don't know who wears the trousers in your house hold mate. i could send you many a boob and cnut pic but they might get intercepted by Mrs Ginger Ben then your phone and internet privillages will be taken, leaving you unable to update your journo and watch porn... i don't want that on my concience


Fair enough, I can't handle being locked in the basement by her again


----------



## TELBOR

Breda said:


> And what a lovely pair of puppies they are


X2


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


> Fair enough, I can't handle being locked in the basement by her again


so thats where you are when i come over


----------



## Breda

R0BLET said:


> X2


i need some update photos of that brunette you cnut


----------



## TELBOR

Breda said:


> i need some update photos of that brunette you cnut


Pmsl.

I have non lol. We live together so I don't need pics


----------



## Breda

R0BLET said:


> Pmsl.
> 
> I have non lol. We live together so I don't need pics


I don't live with her so take some for me


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> to be fair i will be doin fcuk all training for a while got a fractured collar bone... might have to be legs only for the next 6 weeks


Just saw this, wtf happened? Body pump class get the better of you again?


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Just saw this, wtf happened? Body pump class get the better of you again?


Yeah what's happened Brenda?

Scuffle on the doors ??


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


> Just saw this, wtf happened? Body pump class get the better of you again?


dick head



R0BLET said:


> Yeah what's happened Brenda?
> 
> Scuffle on the doors ??


Yea mate was a bit of a mass brawl, i kicked some cnuts Mrs out and i've gone back into the club to help my boy out the pr**k cracked me with a bottle of grey goose (important fact, as a bottle of Corana wouldn't even scratch me) when my back was turned


----------



## Ginger Ben

I trust he got dealt with by one of the bigger bouncers....


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


> I trust he got dealt with by one of the bigger bouncers....


Again... dick head

Its only me and one other fella on that door he didn't see who it was cos he was dealing with some other idiots... But i'm goin to have a look at the cctv on friday and will take it from there


----------



## luther1

Didn't know they allowed alcohol in play shack?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> Again... dick head
> 
> Its only me and one other fella on that door he didn't see who it was cos he was dealing with some other idiots... But i'm goin to have a look at the cctv on friday and will take it from there


How am I the dick head? you got taken out by a youth swinging a bottle not me



Sounds like a painful one though and annoying too the collar bone


----------



## Mr_Morocco

that guy must of been a pu55y, if i saw a skinny somalian on the doors id just throw a penny and walk straight in


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> Didn't know they allowed alcohol in play shack?


Don't take the pi55, he runs a tough door does our Brenda


----------



## Breda

luther1 said:


> Didn't know they allowed alcohol in play shack?


They don't... they shouldnt let you in there either you peado lookin cnut



Ginger Ben said:


> How am I the dick head? you got taken out by a youth swinging a bottle not me
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like a painful one though and annoying too the collar bone


Tuche... but in my defence i wasn't lookin

Mate it happened sat night only went a&e yesterday mornin the pain was too much. Collar bone is an awkward bone to damage man you dont realise how much movement goes thru it until you've ****ed it

The thing i'm most gutted about is my training was goin well and the tren was just kickin in nicely... now backto a measly 200mg of test for the next 6 weeks :angry:


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


> Don't take the pi55, he runs a tough door does our Brenda
> 
> View attachment 103154


Toughest doors in northampton matey... we don't allow whites in


----------



## Breda

Mr_Morocco said:


> that guy must of been a pu55y, if i saw a skinny somalian on the doors id just throw a penny and walk straight in


Why wouldyou do that to your own people???


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> They don't... they shouldnt let you in there either you peado lookin cnut
> 
> Tuche... but in my defence i wasn't lookin
> 
> Mate it happened sat night only went a&e yesterday mornin the pain was too much. Collar bone is an awkward bone to damage man you dont realise how much movement goes thru it until you've ****ed it
> 
> The thing i'm most gutted about is my training was goin well and the tren was just kickin in nicely... now backto a measly 200mg of test for the next 6 weeks :angry:


Gutted, didn't know you were back on cycle, that's a [email protected] that is. Like when you break a rib, it fvcks you up for weeks as you can't do anything in the gym with a busted rib.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> Toughest doors in northampton matey... we don't allow whites in


Didn't know dixie was that rough it needed doormen


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


> Gutted, didn't know you were back on cycle, that's a [email protected] that is. Like when you break a rib, it fvcks you up for weeks as you can't do anything in the gym with a busted rib.


oh yea i forgot you busted your rib you pussy. How long did it take to heal?


----------



## flinty90

breda lol. if the milk turns sour your not the kind of pussy to drink it lol..


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


> Didn't know dixie was that rough it needed doormen


Fcuk dixie mate if you saw some of the drama that kicks off outside KFC you'd be amazed


----------



## Breda

flinty90 said:


> breda lol. if the milk turns sour your not the kind of pussy to drink it lol..


did you just call me a pussy??


----------



## flinty90

Breda said:


> did you just call me a pussy??


no mate honest dont hurt me. x


----------



## Breda

flinty90 said:


> no mate honest dont hurt me. x


OK snow man. i couldn't even if i wanted to mate


----------



## flinty90

Breda said:


> OK snow man. i couldn't even if i wanted to mate


dam fcukin straight you couldnt xx


----------



## biglbs

Luther waited all night to get you with that bottle too @Breda


----------



## luther1

biglbs said:


> Luther waited all night to get you with that bottle too @Breda


I only go to places with a VIP room


----------



## biglbs

luther1 said:


> I only go to places with a VIP room


Very Impulsive Perverts room


----------



## Sweat

biglbs said:


> Very Impulsive Perverts room


Think he means VLP, very little penis's room!


----------



## Breda

biglbs said:


> Luther waited all night to get you with that bottle too @Breda


Sneaky ****er i told him we dont want him in there because the grease dippin from his chest hair would be a hazzard and the girls don't like white guys so he'd be wastin his time


----------



## Breda

luther1 said:


> I only go to places with a VIP room


I didn't know your local doggin site did vip


----------



## luther1

Breda said:


> I didn't know your local doggin site did vip


It's VIP when I take my ride. If we go in one of my homies wagons then we mix with the trash


----------



## biglbs

luther1 said:


> It's VIP when I take my ride. If we go in one of my homies wagons then we mix with the trash


Nuff said init...


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> oh yea i forgot you busted your rib you pussy. How long did it take to heal?


About a month


----------



## Ginger Ben

Dinner done

Quark, scoop etc later pre bed

Knackered tonight. Early night I reckon and then up early for chest and tris. Going to hit the db's first tomorrow as haven't done them fresh for a while.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning all, sh1tting hell its cold out today. Feeling for you @flinty90 in this weather mate! Get some bovril down you!

Chest and tris for me. Have it!!


----------



## Richie186

Morning mate. Bit chilly isn't it! Contrary to popular belief I will be training legs later. Enjoy your session mate.


----------



## TELBOR

Morning TM and Morning Rich!

Enjoy the chest and legs sessions


----------



## Richie186

Morning rob. Always enjoy legs (sort of)

Have a good one mate.


----------



## TELBOR

Richie186 said:


> Morning rob. Always enjoy legs (sort of)
> 
> Have a good one mate.


Lol. I really need to get a legs session done!

I've just fell into a trap pmsl

They were always my strongest thing, way ahead of upper body so I sacked em off.

Oops


----------



## Richie186

Big error mate! I assumed rugby would keep my legs strong so backed off training them. Another error.


----------



## Sweat

Morning you early bird tossers!


----------



## TELBOR

Richie186 said:


> Big error mate! I assumed rugby would keep my legs strong so backed off training them. Another error.


Yeah I know, my bad lol.

May do it tonight


----------



## TELBOR

Sweat said:


> Morning you early bird tossers!


Morning slim


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning all, back in the warm now! Even the bloody dumbbell handles were freezing this morning!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Chest and tris

Inc db bench

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Decline cgbp

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Pec Dec

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Superset vbar press downs

[email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

Superset rope pull downs

[email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

Seated chest press machine pump set

[email protected]

[email protected]

Ruined!


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Chest and tris
> 
> Inc db bench
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Decline cgbp
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Pec Dec
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Superset vbar press downs
> 
> [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]
> 
> Superset rope pull downs
> 
> [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]
> 
> Seated chest press machine pump set
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Ruined!


Very nice mate!

As it stands you should smash well into the 50's on db's with this up and coming cycle!!


----------



## Sweat

R0BLET said:


> Very nice mate!
> 
> As it stands you should smash well into the 50's on db's with this up and coming cycle!!


I'm not buying into it, again, he has not stated KG, so presuming he has done LB's this morning, what a fooking slacker!! Trying to impress us by misleading!!!


----------



## TELBOR

Sweat said:


> I'm not buying into it, again, he has not stated KG, so presuming he has done LB's this morning, what a fooking slacker!! Trying to impress us by misleading!!!


Yeah good point! I'll start posting in lb's too lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Yeah good point! I'll start posting in lb's too lol


haha like you haven't always been doing that! :whistling:


----------



## Ginger Ben

That is kg's for those that doubt the ginger power! 

I fancy a couple with the 60's on this cycle @R0BLET We don't have 57.5's so it's a big jump from 55's but I had them going nicely before on last cycle so would hope for better this time


----------



## Sweat

Ginger Ben said:


> That is kg's for those that doubt the ginger power!
> 
> I fancy a couple with the 60's on this cycle @R0BLET We don't have 57.5's so it's a big jump from 55's but I had them going nicely before on last cycle so would hope for better this time


My commerical gym only goes up to 50's, people are always impressed when they see someone on them, although majority of people using them are half ROM with spotter also doing half the work, fannies!

The industrial gym goes upto 60's and my home gym is 70's. That being said, DB benching the highest I done is 55kg's and that wasn't for many. Been doing BB work a lot recently, or at least starting with it. So when go onto DB's I already fatigued, looking forward to doing them first for a while, see what I can get.

Would love the 60's like you want as well.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sweat said:


> My commerical gym only goes up to 50's, people are always impressed when they see someone on them, although majority of people using them are half ROM with spotter also doing half the work, fannies!
> 
> The industrial gym goes upto 60's and my home gym is 70's. That being said, DB benching the highest I done is 55kg's and that wasn't for many. Been doing BB work a lot recently, or at least starting with it. So when go onto DB's I already fatigued, looking forward to doing them first for a while, see what I can get.
> 
> Would love the 60's like you want as well.


Know what you mean about the half rom stuff, see it all the time in my place.

The 60's look menacing though, they are also dusty in my place as don't think they get used much! I db row with them but benching them is a whole different ball game!

As for the 70's we have, never seen anybody even move them let alone pick them up, they are my ultimate goal!


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> That is kg's for those that doubt the ginger power!
> 
> I fancy a couple with the 60's on this cycle @R0BLET We don't have 57.5's so it's a big jump from 55's but I had them going nicely before on last cycle so would hope for better this time


I'm sure you'll do it mate :thumb:

How many days till launch!!!!????


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> I'm sure you'll do it mate :thumb:
> 
> How many days till launch!!!!????


Pushing the plunger on the 1st Jan mate. Straight in with 800mg test e, 100mg test p, 100mg tren e and 50mg dbol


----------



## biglbs

Ginger Ben said:


> Pushing the plunger on the 1st Jan mate. Straight in with 800mg test e, 100mg test p, 100mg tren e and 50mg dbol


Great way of putting it


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Pushing the plunger on the 1st Jan mate. Straight in with 800mg test e, 100mg test p, 100mg tren e and 50mg dbol


Is that it 

Can't wait for you to crack on lol

Me being a pic whore I want a full set please


----------



## biglbs

I cannot think -apart from lat,raises where i would use these little dumbels,you know less than 60k,,,,,,,


----------



## TELBOR

biglbs said:


> I cannot think -apart from lat,raises where i would use these little dumbels,you know less than 60k,,,,,,,
> View attachment 103254


Pmsl.

That's my world!


----------



## Ginger Ben

biglbs said:


> I cannot think -apart from lat,raises where i would use these little dumbels,you know less than 60k,,,,,,,
> View attachment 103254


Tricep kickbacks?


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Is that it
> 
> Can't wait for you to crack on lol
> 
> Me being a pic whore I want a full set please


Yep, at the moment!  Will do the prop 100mg eod until I run out but should have enough for two weeks. cba to jab eod for longer though tbh so it will have to do!

Dbol will have kicked in nicely by then too so won't be any slack before the test e takes hold 

I shall issue full pics and measurements prior to launch :beer:


----------



## biglbs

Ginger Ben said:


> Tricep kickbacks?


Never do them:laugh:


----------



## biglbs

Ginger Ben said:


> Yep, at the moment!  Will do the prop 100mg eod until I run out but should have enough for two weeks. cba to jab eod for longer though tbh so it will have to do!
> 
> Dbol will have kicked in nicely by then too so won't be any slack before the test e takes hold
> 
> I shall issue full pics and measurements prior to launch :beer:


Nice one


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Yep, at the moment!  Will do the prop 100mg eod until I run out but should have enough for two weeks. cba to jab eod for longer though tbh so it will have to do!
> 
> Dbol will have kicked in nicely by then too so won't be any slack before the test e takes hold
> 
> I shall issue full pics and measurements prior to launch :beer:


Good lad!

The prop and dbol should be a really good kick start mate, burr prop?


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Good lad!
> 
> The prop and dbol should be a really good kick start mate, burr prop?


Got a vial of Burr and 5 amps of testoviron


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Got a vial of Burr and 5 amps of testoviron


Lovely jubbly!


----------



## biglbs

Every time i walk in here, i catch you two laughing like school kids in a sweet shop,,,,,but with handfulls of aas,,,,,good boys xxx


----------



## Mr_Morocco

tren e and test e, pmsl what happend to a short ester cycle of 4-6 weeks Ben, your plans change quicker than the weather

oh yeah, afternoon lads!

chest and tri's for me inabit, will try GVT thinking of doing upper chest DB's/ Dips / Flys then some superset pulldowns to kill off tri's


----------



## Ginger Ben

Mr_Morocco said:


> tren e and test e, pmsl what happend to a short ester cycle of 4-6 weeks Ben, your plans change quicker than the weather
> 
> oh yeah, afternoon lads!
> 
> chest and tri's for me inabit, will try GVT thinking of doing upper chest DB's/ Dips / Flys then some superset pulldowns to kill off tri's


Lol when was I planning to do that? Keep up mate 

What you going to do the gvt on? Db's?


----------



## Ginger Ben

350g steak, 200g spuds and unknown amount of peas and cabbage for meal 3

Meal 4 will be an oat and protein shake

Meal 5 will be chicken Thai red curry 

Meal 6 tub of quark, scoop of whey and pb


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> 350g steak, 200g spuds and unknown amount of peas and cabbage for meal 3
> 
> Meal 4 will be an oat and protein shake
> 
> Meal 5 will be chicken Thai red curry
> 
> Meal 6 tub of quark, scoop of whey and pb


Good lad!


----------



## Richie186

Will you be doing much to tweak your diet once your on cycle mate or stick with what your doing?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Richie186 said:


> Will you be doing much to tweak your diet once your on cycle mate or stick with what your doing?


Stick with it for a week or two then up cals to around 4000 and see how we go!


----------



## Sweat

Start the cycle now mate rather than wait till jan 1st... will be like xmas come early for ya.... gogogoogogogo


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sweat said:


> Start the cycle now mate rather than wait till jan 1st... will be like xmas come early for ya.... gogogoogogogo


Haha yeah believe me that thought has crossed my mind but I like the idea of a clean start post xmas binging!


----------



## TELBOR

Sweat said:


> Start the cycle now mate rather than wait till jan 1st... will be like xmas come early for ya.... gogogoogogogo


Let him get the Xmas diet out the way first lol

I know for a fact Xmas week I'm going to murder everything!!

Last year I was too good, not this time 

Meat more meat, gravy, pigs in blankets, roasties, Yorkshire puddings, stuffing you name it I'll eat it pmsl

Oh, and a terrys choc orange.

Ben........ your the same...... right?!


----------



## Sweat

Ginger Ben said:


> Haha yeah believe me that thought has crossed my mind but I like the idea of a clean start post xmas binging!


Zzzzzzzzzz, sorry, fell asleep there! Boring Ben! Get on it!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sweat said:


> Zzzzzzzzzz, sorry, fell asleep there! Boring Ben! Get on it!


See it's this slack attitude to taking things seriously that has led to you making such poor gains......  :whistling:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Let him get the Xmas diet out the way first lol
> 
> I know for a fact Xmas week I'm going to murder everything!!
> 
> Last year I was too good, not this time
> 
> Meat more meat, gravy, pigs in blankets, roasties, Yorkshire puddings, stuffing you name it I'll eat it pmsl
> 
> Oh, and a terrys choc orange.
> 
> Ben........ your the same...... right?!


Sounds like any given sunday roast mate 

I shan't be holding back at all over xmas and that includes getting horrendously pi55ed xmas eve, xmas day and boxing day


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Sounds like any given sunday roast mate
> 
> I shan't be holding back at all over xmas and that includes getting horrendously pi55ed xmas eve, xmas day and boxing day


Fcuk it mate. Only human!

Eating clean over 300 days a year can get boring lol

I'll not be drinking, I'm a good boy


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Fcuk it mate. Only human!
> 
> Eating clean over 300 days a year can get boring lol
> 
> I'll not be drinking, I'm a good boy


Too right,3 days out of 365 is not going to set me back that much, if at all.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Too right,3 days out of 365 is not going to set me back that much, if at all.


It will do sweet fa mate!

I'm not sure if I'm having a bad day or just an moment of clarity but I've realised it's not the be all and end all to growing muscle lol

I'm an ectomorph so it's always going to be a battle, I'm not strong either and it's bloody expensive eating like a warrior and looking like a sidekick pmsl


----------



## flinty90

R0BLET said:


> It will do sweet fa mate!
> 
> I'm not sure if I'm having a bad day or just an moment of clarity but I've realised it's not the be all and end all to growing muscle lol
> 
> I'm an ectomorph so it's always going to be a battle, I'm not strong either and it's bloody expensive eating like a warrior and looking like a sidekick pmsl


well didnt take long for the loser talk to start tut... is it cos i mentioned legs on saturday cnut x


----------



## Mr_Morocco

R0BLET said:


> It will do sweet fa mate!
> 
> I'm not sure if I'm having a bad day or just an moment of clarity but I've realised it's not the be all and end all to growing muscle lol
> 
> I'm an ectomorph so it's always going to be a battle, I'm not strong either and it's bloody expensive eating like a warrior and looking like a sidekick pmsl


Spot on tbh, thats how i look at things always have, i do diet/train but not religiously, i like my food and a drink you only have 1 life so enjoy it


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol when was I planning to do that? Keep up mate
> 
> What you going to do the gvt on? Db's?


Did GVT on the DB's and Flys, 5 sets on decline and supersetted the tri's


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> well didnt take long for the loser talk to start tut... is it cos i mentioned legs on saturday cnut x


Yes lol.

No mate, it's true though isn't it.

Love training and the buzz from it, I just know I'll never be a freaky looking bodybuilder


----------



## flinty90

Mr_Morocco said:


> Spot on tbh, thats how i look at things always have, i do diet/train but not religiously, i like my food and a drink you only have 1 life so enjoy it


so why take all the gear and stuff then ?? seems like an excuse to me . if you just want to enjoy it then just enjoynit. but why get eaten up and things about not achieving if its not really important ??


----------



## flinty90

R0BLET said:


> Yes lol.
> 
> No mate, it's true though isn't it.
> 
> Love training and the buzz from it, I just know I'll never be a freaky looking bodybuilder


no you wont with that attitude bro.. ya either want it or you dont x


----------



## Mr_Morocco

flinty90 said:


> so why take all the gear and stuff then ?? seems like an excuse to me . if you just want to enjoy it then just enjoynit. but why get eaten up and things about not achieving if its not really important ??


i do enjoy it, i take the gear because i also enjoy it lol...i dont get eaten up tbh im pretty happy with the way i look, i do want to improve obviously as we all do but i do it over time whilst enjoying my life awell, whilst i am on gear i do diet properly and dont touch alcohol.


----------



## flinty90

Mr_Morocco said:


> i do enjoy it, i take the gear because i also enjoy it lol...i dont get eaten up tbh im pretty happy with the way i look, i do want to improve obviously as we all do but i do it over time whilst enjoying my life awell, whilst i am on gear i do diet properly and dont touch alcohol.


fair enough. next time i see you moaning about it then yourngetting negged and told to shut the fcuk up.. x


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> no you wont with that attitude bro.. ya either want it or you dont x


I want an above average body lol

Ignore me, I'm tired and hungry!


----------



## Sweat

Ginger Ben said:


> See it's this slack attitude to taking things seriously that has led to you making such poor gains......  :whistling:


Haha! True story bro!


----------



## flinty90

R0BLET said:


> I want an above average body lol
> 
> Ignore me, I'm tired and hungry!


so with above average effort you should.manage then x


----------



## Ginger Ben

Mr_Morocco said:


> Spot on tbh, thats how i look at things always have, i do diet/train but not religiously, i like my food and a drink you only have 1 life so enjoy it


I agree mate tbh. This is a hobby as I've said before but there are varying degrees of how seriously people take their hobbies at the end of the day. Got to find the balance that's right for you between enjoying a "normal" social life and being in as good a shape as you want to be in. I think its very rare somebody with a great physique doesn't make sacrifices for it but how many a person makes is up to them.


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> so with above average effort you should.manage then x


Hopefully lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

Tub of quark, lump of pb and a scoop of protein is meal 6 and that's me done for the day

Watching WSM on c5, bloody awesome strength these lads. Inspires me more than the bb guys tbh


----------



## George-Bean

A hobby! meh, live it mate ;-D


----------



## Ginger Ben

Food today - :yawn: i know!

Meal 1 - 80g oats, 60g whey in water

Meal 2 - 6 whole eggs scrambled in a little evoo

Meal 3 - chicken (2 breasts) with spuds and mixed veg

Meal 4 - 40g protein shake with 40g oats

Meal 5 - All you can eat chinese buffet :clap: :gun_bandana: :bounce: :001_tt2: :blowme:


----------



## flinty90

how are you doing ben you ok mate ??

plans for weekend ?


----------



## Sweat

Meal 5 today is when your competitive nature kicks in, destroy that all you can eat! Really get your money's worth!


----------



## Richie186

Bet you can't do four platefuls.


----------



## TELBOR

Richie186 said:


> Bet you can't do four platefuls.


It's an Asian Brothel all you can eat!

He'll be in and out before he knows it


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> how are you doing ben you ok mate ??
> 
> plans for weekend ?


All good thanks bro, got a mate down tonight hence the chinese. Training back and bis tomorrow then a quiet Saturday night in. Sunday I'm off to barbary castle to help out at a cross country horse trial thing, just helping serve food I think.

What about you?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sweat said:


> Meal 5 today is when your competitive nature kicks in, destroy that all you can eat! Really get your money's worth!


I fully intend to my mate is really skinny but can put food away like nobodies business. He's up for the challenge


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> I fully intend to my mate is really skinny but can put food away like nobodies business. He's up for the challenge


 @luther1 visiting bro ?


----------



## luther1

Lean,not skinny


----------



## Breda

Bitches... And Benjamin


----------



## Breda

luther1 said:


> Lean,not skinny


Thats what skinny people say


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> Bitches... And Benjamin


Sappnin broski?


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


> Sappnin broski?


Absolutely nothing mate sitting on my ass all day gagging to get back in the gym

Can't even bang ffs i feel to have a good cry :crying:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> Absolutely nothing mate sitting on my ass all day gagging to get back in the gym
> 
> Can't even bang ffs i feel to have a good cry :crying:


Oh dear, that's not good at all. It's not your [email protected] arm youve broken is it? If not there's your day sorted


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Breda said:


> Absolutely nothing mate sitting on my ass all day gagging to get back in the gym
> 
> Can't even bang ffs i feel to have a good cry :crying:


manup bro

sit back n tell her to get on top...ure collerbone aint gonna restrict that


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


> Oh dear, that's not good at all. It's not your [email protected] arm youve broken is it? If not there's your day sorted


Its the [email protected] arm :crying: :crying: :crying:



Mr_Morocco said:


> manup bro
> 
> sit back n tell her to get on top...ure collerbone aint gonna restrict that


Afghan i've manned up thru it a few times and i can't do it any more. 1 girl even enjoyed the fact she was hurtin me for once... it was awful bro

Soldier down :surrender:


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Breda said:


> Its the [email protected] arm :crying: :crying: :crying:
> 
> Afghan i've manned up thru it a few times and i can't do it any more. 1 girl even enjoyed the fact she was hurtin me for once... it was awful bro
> 
> Soldier down :surrender:


sympathy vote blowjobs are the way forward for u then lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> Its the [email protected] arm :crying: :crying: :crying:
> 
> Afghan i've manned up thru it a few times and i can't do it any more. 1 girl even enjoyed the fact she was hurtin me for once... it was awful bro
> 
> Soldier down :surrender:


:no:


----------



## Breda

Mr_Morocco said:


> sympathy vote blowjobs are the way forward for u then lol


blow jobs for me is like sun tan lotion to you... pointless :lol:


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Breda said:


> blow jobs for me is like sun tan lotion to you... pointless :lol:


then the gyals ure linkin are sh!t bruv i feel for you


----------



## Breda

Mr_Morocco said:


> then the gyals ure linkin are sh!t bruv i feel for you


Bro i link some prime pussy that's into all manner of filth flarn filth i just can't let my nut off from head... never have and probably never will


----------



## Ginger Ben

Meal 5 is looming.....


----------



## Breda

What does the loom consist of


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> What does the loom consist of


All you can eat chinese buffet mate, it's on like donkey kong tonight!


----------



## George-Bean

All you can eat, how much?


----------



## Ginger Ben

George-Bean said:


> All you can eat, how much?


Think its £12 for dinner


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> Think its £12 for dinner


Sounds like a high quality deep fried treat


----------



## Ginger Ben

3 plates, 5 duck pancake rolls and jelly and ice cream


----------



## Sweat

Ginger Ben said:


> 3 plates, 5 duck pancake rolls and jelly and ice cream


Good work benjy, same as me, I always smash in the duck pancakes, they fooking own!!


----------



## Fatstuff

hoi sin sauce?


----------



## Sweat

Fatstuff said:


> hoi sin sauce?


Gotta put a bit in mate, but not too much, can be overpowering I find!


----------



## Fatstuff

Sweat said:


> Gotta put a bit in mate, but not too much, can be overpowering I find!


i agree. I dont eat any curries or noodle dishes or anything at the chinese buffet, i eat every type of meat starter, especially the likes of crispy shredded beef and basically anything thats deep fried meat


----------



## Sweat

Fatstuff said:


> i agree. I dont eat any curries or noodle dishes or anything at the chinese buffet, i eat every type of meat starter, especially the likes of crispy shredded beef and basically anything thats deep fried meat


Same mate, all about the protein.

They opened an all ya can eat indian near us a while back, it is fooking class. I just go up to each of the dish and scoop out all the chicken and person behind me is like "WTF, this place sucks, they only offer curry sauces, no meat in the dishes" lol


----------



## Fatstuff

Sweat said:


> Same mate, all about the protein.
> 
> They opened an all ya can eat indian near us a while back, it is fooking class. I just go up to each of the dish and scoop out all the chicken and person behind me is like "WTF, this place sucks, they only offer curry sauces, no meat in the dishes" lol


im not purposely going for pure protein i just dont like chinese curries and such just starters


----------



## Ginger Ben

Went to bed fat, woke up fat and hungry. Bloody Chinese! Pmsl

Shake down and tea. Not sure if I'll train back today, want to but might not get a chance as gym shuts at 5 on a Saturday and got shiz to do. Can't go tomorrow either so will have to be monday


----------



## George-Bean

Get down the gym and work off that Chinese grub lol.


----------



## Sweat

George-Bean said:


> Get down the gym and work off that Chinese grub lol.


I agree with GB here!! 

Also GB, your new avi is slightly disturbing! lol


----------



## Richie186

I have an ex similar to that avi.


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


> Went to bed fat, woke up fat and hungry. Bloody Chinese! Pmsl
> 
> Shake down and tea. Not sure if I'll train back today, want to but might not get a chance as gym shuts at 5 on a Saturday and got shiz to do. Can't go tomorrow either so will have to be monday


Lazy ginger cnut its an hour out of your day at most

Just admit it the Mrs wants "quality time"


----------



## Sweat

Breda said:


> Lazy ginger cnut its an hour out of your day at most
> 
> Just admit it the Mrs wants "quality time"


Why would she want to spend time with him to be honest? She is prob telling him to go to gym also to get rid of him....


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> Lazy ginger cnut its an hour out of your day at most
> 
> Just admit it the Mrs wants "quality time"


Lol yeah you're right, she's had that now.though


----------



## flinty90

all salty goodness in ****** bro all you can eats tend to be full of salty stuff to me so im not a massive fan... the dry tandoori chicken from our all you can eat is lovely though ..

MMMM tandoori chicken, that sounds nice !!!


----------



## Sweat

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol yeah you're right, she's had that now.though


I doubt very much she classes your 2 pumps and a squirt as "quality time" in her eyes...

Gotta up your game matey!


----------



## TELBOR

Sweat said:


> I doubt very much she classes your 2 pumps and a squirt as "quality time" in her eyes...
> 
> Gotta up your game matey!


He squirts in her eyes?

Poor sod!


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> all salty goodness in ****** bro all you can eats tend to be full of salty stuff to me so im not a massive fan... the dry tandoori chicken from our all you can eat is lovely though ..
> 
> MMMM tandoori chicken, that sounds nice !!!


i had pizza last night, then today bickies,sugar puffs/white thick toast real butter/marmalade/booze later then mmmmm,,,,,well i am ill,,,  and 2lb lighter than a week ago


----------



## TELBOR

biglbs said:


> i had pizza last night, then today bickies,sugar puffs/white thick toast real butter/marmalade/booze later then mmmmm,,,,,well i am ill,,,  and 2lb lighter than a week ago


I'm writing my diet off today!

I'm feeling Pizza too lol


----------



## biglbs

R0BLET said:


> I'm writing my diet off today!
> 
> I'm feeling Pizza too lol


Indian tonight i recon


----------



## TELBOR

biglbs said:


> Indian tonight i recon


Good shout!

Too much choice lol


----------



## Mr_Morocco

pizza for me too i think lol


----------



## flinty90

Mr_Morocco said:


> pizza for me too i think lol


thats your answer to everything .. oh that and DNP you need DNP after all the pizza you fat cnut X


----------



## George-Bean

When do I get to eat Pizza Flinty?


----------



## flinty90

George-Bean said:


> When do I get to eat Pizza Flinty?


when you look as good as me :whistling:


----------



## Fatstuff

just had a gammon steak, some beef sausages, a chicken breast and some tattys!! nom nom!


----------



## Mr_Morocco

flinty90 said:


> thats your answer to everything .. oh that and DNP you need DNP after all the pizza you fat cnut X


cant beat a xl meat feast pizza with extra chillies :thumb:

DNP can wait until jan/feb now


----------



## Ginger Ben

My god I'm tired! Stayed up late, eaten [email protected] all weekend and not eaten enough good stuff. Do I care? Do I fvck.

Back on it again from tomorrow with diet and training back and bis first thing so really looking forward to that. 3 weeks and its hulk time!


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> My god I'm tired! Stayed up late, eaten [email protected] all weekend and not eaten enough good stuff. Do I care? Do I fvck.
> 
> Back on it again from tomorrow with diet and training back and bis first thing so really looking forward to that. 3 weeks and its hulk time!


i have to admit im getting excited for you to get back on gear lol.. i will live my gear usage through you for a while hahaha !!


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> i have to admit im getting excited for you to get back on gear lol.. i will live my gear usage through you for a while hahaha !!


Lol fine by me mate


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> i have to admit im getting excited for you to get back on gear lol.. i will live my gear usage through you for a while hahaha !!


X2 because my dbol doesn't count!


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> X2 because my dbol doesn't count!


It better count!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Back on it already. Fajitas for dinner with quark not sour cream 

Tub of quark with pb and a scoop of whey for pudding.

Shake before bed


----------



## Ginger Ben

Gym plan tomorrow is

Heavy chin ups - 4 sets

Deads - pyramid up to [email protected] is Target then down again

Seated cable row, close grip - 4 sets

Wide grip pull downs - 4 sets

Conc curls drip sets


----------



## luther1

Indian Friday,Indian Saturday and just been to TGI Fridays. Whole weekend of cheats. Fcuking handsome too


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> Indian Friday,Indian Saturday and just been to TGI Fridays. Whole weekend of cheats. Fcuking handsome too


Bet you've still lost two pounds over the weekend 

Seems we've all had one if those weekends this week. Or are we just all being honest at the same time!


----------



## George-Bean

Been the weekend for it, Ive had a rollocking, mind you Flinty put some pics up in his journal that have spurred me on, seen them?


----------



## Ginger Ben

George-Bean said:


> Been the weekend for it, Ive had a rollocking, mind you Flinty put some pics up in his journal that have spurred me on, seen them?


Yes mate I have, he's done well for 12 weeks, very well.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Early and cold, off to train we go!


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Early and cold, off to train we go!


Have a good one TM!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Very average session this morning, too tired and a weekend of sh1t food took its effect 

Chins

[email protected]+10

[email protected]+20

[email protected]+25

[email protected]+25

Deads

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] - was going for 5!! Not happy

[email protected]

Seated cable row

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Superset straight arm pulldowns

[email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

Superset rev cable flys

[email protected]7.5, [email protected], [email protected]

Db conc curls drop sets

[email protected] drop to [email protected]

[email protected] drop to [email protected]


----------



## Sweat

Ginger Ben said:


> Very average session this morning, too tired and a weekend of sh1t food took its effect
> 
> Chins
> 
> [email protected]+10
> 
> [email protected]+20
> 
> [email protected]+25
> 
> [email protected]+25
> 
> Deads
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected] - was going for 5!! Not happy
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Seated cable row
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Superset straight arm pulldowns
> 
> [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]
> 
> Superset rev cable flys
> 
> [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]
> 
> Db conc curls drop sets
> 
> [email protected] drop to [email protected]
> 
> [email protected] drop to [email protected]


Strong as fook mate, nice chins as always! They wide or close grip?

Wouldn't worry too much about the fail of 5 reps @ 185, just smash it next time ya fairy!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sweat said:


> Strong as fook mate, nice chins as always! They wide or close grip?
> 
> Wouldn't worry too much about the fail of 5 reps @ 185, just smash it next time ya fairy!


Cheers mate, didn't feel it though tbh! Close grip ones, I like the battering they give the guns as well as back. Wide grip pull ups also seem to aggravate my shoulders, but pull downs with the same grip don't......WEIRD!! :lol:

Yeah you know how it is with deadlifts, if you aren't 100% in the zone they will find you out and make you look a cnut.....which I did with 185 hovering 3 inches off the ground, I could almost hear the bar mocking me :lol:


----------



## Sweat

Ginger Ben said:


> Cheers mate, didn't feel it though tbh! Close grip ones, I like the battering they give the guns as well as back. Wide grip pull ups also seem to aggravate my shoulders, but pull downs with the same grip don't......WEIRD!! :lol:
> 
> Yeah you know how it is with deadlifts, if you aren't 100% in the zone they will find you out and make you look a cnut.....which I did with 185 hovering 3 inches off the ground, I could almost hear the bar mocking me :lol:


So true when it's mocking you, basterd bar! Also if I fail a deadlift, I always feel the full gym was looking at me when I failed, all in my head of course. Better to try and fail than never to to try, blah blah blah!


----------



## Ginger Ben

So a pretty average session followed by a very average day's eating

Pwo - 60g whey, 80g oats

meal 2 - 3 eggs (all we had in!)

meal 3 - 80g oats, 40g protein blend

meal 4 - peperami and two slices burgen toast with pb

meal 5 - chicken breast in a wrap with some salsa

meal 6 - pulling my finger out now! Steak, sweet potato wedges and a pile of veg, maybe a few fried eggs too (been to shop now!)

meal 7 - quark, pb and a scoop protein

Tomorrow is another day! Going to write this one off to experience and not let it effect the rest of my week


----------



## Richie186

Ginger Ben said:


> So a pretty average session followed by a very average day's eating
> 
> Pwo - 60g whey, 80g oats
> 
> meal 2 - 3 eggs (all we had in!)
> 
> meal 3 - 80g oats, 40g protein blend
> 
> meal 4 - peperami and two slices burgen toast with pb
> 
> meal 5 - chicken breast in a wrap with some salsa
> 
> meal 6 - pulling my finger out now! Steak, sweet potato wedges and a pile of veg, maybe a few fried eggs too (been to shop now!)
> 
> meal 7 - quark, pb and a scoop protein
> 
> Tomorrow is another day! Going to write this one off to experience and not let it effect the rest of my week


Still haven't got any quark. Do you add it to your shakes?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Richie186 said:


> Still haven't got any quark. Do you add it to your shakes?


No mate, I just chuck the whole lot in a bowl, mix in a teaspoon of peanut butter and a scoop of whey and eat it. If you have a chocolate whey it tastes like a snickers with the pb in it 

The best IMO is the kingdom quark that morrisons sell, tesco's is dog sh1t, sainsburys is good too. Not tried asda's but I hear it's sh1t too.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> So a pretty average session followed by a very average day's eating
> 
> Pwo - 60g whey, 80g oats
> 
> meal 2 - 3 eggs (all we had in!)
> 
> meal 3 - 80g oats, 40g protein blend
> 
> meal 4 - peperami and two slices burgen toast with pb
> 
> meal 5 - chicken breast in a wrap with some salsa
> 
> meal 6 - pulling my finger out now! Steak, sweet potato wedges and a pile of veg, maybe a few fried eggs too (been to shop now!)
> 
> meal 7 - quark, pb and a scoop protein
> 
> Tomorrow is another day! Going to write this one off to experience and not let it effect the rest of my week


Still a good day mate! Better than the average Joe


----------



## Richie186

Ginger Ben said:


> No mate, I just chuck the whole lot in a bowl, mix in a teaspoon of peanut butter and a scoop of whey and eat it. If you have a chocolate whey it tastes like a snickers with the pb in it
> 
> The best IMO is the kingdom quark that morrisons sell, tesco's is dog sh1t, sainsburys is good too. Not tried asda's but I hear it's sh1t too.


Cheers mate. Ill pick a load up tomorrow


----------



## Fatstuff

Today's dinner 

Hope ur well peeps


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> View attachment 103753
> 
> 
> Today's dinner
> 
> Hope ur well peeps


Looks good stan, looks like a salad though, you still dieting?


----------



## Fatstuff

Yes m8, plateaued @ 15 stone, so cleaning things up a bit - hence the gay salad!


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Still a good day mate! Better than the average Joe


Yeah I suppose so, just doesn't seem like enough, which it probably isn't but it's not horrendous


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> Yes m8, plateaued @ 15 stone, so cleaning things up a bit - hence the gay salad!


Lose the croutons then you [email protected] :lol:


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> Lose the croutons then you [email protected] :lol:


Lol, got to have croutons m8. There weren't many!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> Lol, got to have croutons m8. There weren't many!


pmsl, dieters logic! You sound like my mate, makes a healthy chili con carne then loads it up with cheese and soured cream, because "you have to have cheese with it" pmsl


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Ginger Ben said:


> pmsl, dieters logic! You sound like my mate, makes a healthy chili con carne then loads it up with cheese and soured cream, because "you have to have cheese with it" pmsl


your mate is spot on :whistling:


----------



## biglbs

Ginger Ben said:


> So a pretty average session followed by a very average day's eating
> 
> Pwo - 60g whey, 80g oats
> 
> meal 2 - 3 eggs (all we had in!)
> 
> meal 3 - 80g oats, 40g protein blend
> 
> meal 4 - peperami and two slices burgen toast with pb
> 
> meal 5 - chicken breast in a wrap with some salsa
> 
> meal 6 - pulling my finger out now! Steak, sweet potato wedges and a pile of veg, maybe a few fried eggs too (been to shop now!)
> 
> meal 7 - quark, pb and a scoop protein
> 
> Tomorrow is another day! Going to write this one off to experience and not let it effect the rest of my week


This,never dwell on sh1t!


----------



## Mr_Morocco

that aint a bad day IMO, id be happy with that atm


----------



## luther1

Homemade salmon fishcakes for the mass monster


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> Homemade salmon fishcakes for the mass monster


Pmsl we may have found your weak link......

However I have eaten dinner like a true champ


----------



## Sweat

Ginger Ben said:


> Pmsl we may have found your weak link......
> 
> However I have eaten dinner like a true champ


Looks nice mate, our lass has made me a celebratory dinner for when I got in, but feeling ill after pre-work mix, BCAA mix and postworkout shake all within about 80 mins of each other.


----------



## luther1

One decent meal won't compensate for my six will it fat boy?


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> One decent meal won't compensate for my six will it fat boy?


6 what, fishcakes?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sweat said:


> Looks nice mate, our lass has made me a celebratory dinner for when I got in, but feeling ill after pre-work mix, BCAA mix and postworkout shake all within about 80 mins of each other.


Pre wo drinks give me churned guts too sometimes and then all that on top too....wheerrrgghh


----------



## Sweat

Ginger Ben said:


> Pre wo drinks give me churned guts too sometimes and then all that on top too....wheerrrgghh


Yeah, just feels like a whole ton of artificial slop in my stomach! Some solid food will help it I reckon, but no space in there at the moment!


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> pmsl, dieters logic! You sound like my mate, makes a healthy chili con carne then loads it up with cheese and soured cream, because "you have to have cheese with it" pmsl


LOL i fcukin choke down a salad and i still get grief, fcuk it wheres the phone im ringing dominos!! :lol:


----------



## Sweat

Fatstuff said:


> LOL i fcukin choke down a salad and i still get grief, fcuk it wheres the phone im ringing dominos!! :lol:


Can't win mate! Go go large meat feast...


----------



## George-Bean

I had a beautiful steak tonight, was like butter. Fishcakes is an idea though..... I reckon I could make some decent ones within my macro range.


----------



## Fatstuff

Sweat said:


> Can't win mate! Go go large meat feast...


not even going to order pizza just cake and ice cream:lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> not even going to order pizza just cake and ice cream:lol:


Pmsl. mmmmm sounds good!!


----------



## Fatstuff

all of the above is a joke im just going to sit here drinking my douwe and egberts coffee


----------



## Sweat

Fatstuff said:


> all of the above is a joke im just going to sit here drinking my douwe and egberts coffee


Boring, get the pizza and ice-cream down ya or you'll have to change your name to Skinnystuff...


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> Pmsl we may have found your weak link......
> 
> However I have eaten dinner like a true champ


Have you got a club foot?


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> Have you got a club foot?


Lol, no!


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> Have you got a club foot?


I knew I'd seen Ben before!


----------



## Fatstuff

Sweat said:


> Boring, get the pizza and ice-cream down ya or you'll have to change your name to Skinnystuff...


trimstuff will be just fine


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning dickheads how are we all today?

I'm feeling much better after a solid 9 hours kip last night. Bloody frosty here this morning, glad I'm in all day 

Meal 1 - 50g whey, 80g oats

Meal 2 - 6 whole eggs scrambled

Meal 3 - 250g rump steak, 180g tinned spuds, pile of mixed veg

Meal 4 - 2 slices burgen with pb and 40g protein blend in water and a satsuma

Meal 5 - 2 large pork chops, roasted, fat removed before cooking, roasted carrots, beetroot, boiled swede and green beans

Meal 6 - tub of quark, pb, scoop choc nut impact whey

Meal 7 - 40g blend shake before bed

Going to update this post throughout the day and then total it all up to see where I'm at macro wise etc.


----------



## Fatstuff

ive had 7 hours kip, tried to stay up late to get me ready for nights tonight, fcukin pointless. Woke up with a bangine headache as well ffs.


----------



## George-Bean

Christy Brown (my left foot), his works ****e, I dont care if he did do it with his foot, its still crap.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> ive had 7 hours kip, tried to stay up late to get me ready for nights tonight, fcukin pointless. Woke up with a bangine headache as well ffs.


Gutted, got one of your 28 hour night shifts coming up then? Work busy for you this time of year or doesn't it make any difference?


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Gutted, got one of your 28 hour night shifts coming up then? Work busy for you this time of year or doesn't it make any difference?


He's a fcuking elf, dead busy bro!


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> Gutted, got one of your 28 hour night shifts coming up then? Work busy for you this time of year or doesn't it make any difference?


no different than any other time of year, we get nothing different off over xmas, we even have to use our leave to book xmas day off lol im just lucky that my usual week and half off has fell over xmas and new year lol


----------



## Fatstuff

R0BLET said:


> He's a fcuking elf, dead busy bro!


uve never been more sexy to me bro xx


----------



## Ginger Ben

I reckon I'll have no trouble getting days off this Xmas, I'm well in with the boss 

Boulders and traps tomorrow morning, can't bloody wait!!


----------



## Fatstuff

Just been to look at a big gym complex place by me, its got a creche and swimming pool and all that nonsense, considering becoming a member there as now the mrs is doing 12 hr shifts i cant always get to the gym because of the nipper. Fcuking £38 a month though all in, but might join it, stay at my current gym and PAYG there when its needed. Not decided yet, will trial the free 3 day pass, see what the equipments like and that. They got a lot of stuff for the kids though so it might be worth investing.


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> I reckon I'll have no trouble getting days off this Xmas, I'm well in with the boss
> 
> Boulders and traps tomorrow morning, can't bloody wait!!


Ive heard hes a complete cnut ben?


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> Ive heard hes a complete cnut ben?


I heard that! And he's ginger and he's banging Ben's missus then something about a rib injury on a leg press once :lol:


----------



## luther1

My boss is handsome,a fcuking unit,a snappy dresser And awesome in the sack.


----------



## Fatstuff

luther1 said:


> My boss is handsome,a fcuking unit,a snappy dresser And awesome in the sack.


i hear hes a deluded fcukwit


----------



## Ginger Ben

Lol [email protected] :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> My boss is handsome,a fcuking unit,a snappy dresser And awesome in the sack.


I sacked you weeks ago!


----------



## Mr_Morocco

afternoon chaps

you guys that have use HCG before, you have to take 20mg Nolva ED throughout the cycle also right?

Cycle is test/tren will also be taking 1mg Arimidex EOD


----------



## Ginger Ben

Mr_Morocco said:


> afternoon chaps
> 
> you guys that have use HCG before, you have to take 20mg Nolva ED throughout the cycle also right?
> 
> Cycle is test/tren will also be taking 1mg Arimidex EOD


Not if you're taking adex too mate you shouldn't need it I don't think


----------



## Ginger Ben

Ginger Ben said:


> Morning dickheads how are we all today?
> 
> I'm feeling much better after a solid 9 hours kip last night. Bloody frosty here this morning, glad I'm in all day
> 
> Meal 1 - 50g whey, 80g oats - done
> 
> Meal 2 - 6 whole eggs scrambled - done
> 
> Meal 3 - 250g rump steak, 180g tinned spuds, pile of mixed veg
> 
> Going to update this post throughout the day and then total it all up to see where I'm at macro wise etc.


----------



## Richie186

Mr_Morocco said:


> afternoon chaps
> 
> you guys that have use HCG before, you have to take 20mg Nolva ED throughout the cycle also right?
> 
> Cycle is test/tren will also be taking 1mg Arimidex EOD


Just don't take aromasin.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Meal 4 - 2 slices burgen with pb and 40g protein blend in water and a satsuma

Really hungry today, might need something else pre dinner


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Ginger Ben said:


> Not if you're taking adex too mate you shouldn't need it I don't think


You was right mate.

Well first jab done, 800mg t400 / 200mg tren e..will shoot the HCG tommorow morning i think.

I have 13 weeks of t400 left and 9 weeks of tren e because i had to stop when i started the cycle before, 9 weeks tren e at 200mg am i gonna feel anything before i finish lol


----------



## TELBOR

Mr_Morocco said:


> You was right mate.
> 
> Well first jab done, 800mg t400 / 200mg tren e..will shoot the HCG tommorow morning i think.
> 
> I have 13 weeks of t400 left and 9 weeks of tren e because i had to stop when i started the cycle before, 9 weeks tren e at 200mg am i gonna feel anything before i finish lol


You should feel like a god lol!


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> You should feel like a god lol!


An angry, paranoid god pmsl!

Yes mate you will I reckon. Only took about 2 weeks for me to feel the tren kick in tbh. I know "it should" take longer being enanthate but that's when I remember feeling it, strength just starts going up and weights you did last session start feeling very easy. Its awesome if the sides don't get you too bad.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> An angry, paranoid god pmsl!
> 
> Yes mate you will I reckon. Only took about 2 weeks for me to feel the tren kick in tbh. I know "it should" take longer being enanthate but that's when I remember feeling it, strength just starts going up and weights you did last session start feeling very easy. Its awesome if the sides don't get you too bad.


Yeah the burr I had kicked in after 2 weeks ish and things did feel easier!

This PH has nothing on real Hulk Juice!!!!!


----------



## Mr_Morocco

R0BLET said:


> Yeah the burr I had kicked in after 2 weeks ish and things did feel easier!
> 
> This PH has nothing on real Hulk Juice!!!!!


Burr is the dogs..painless and no PIP


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


> An angry, paranoid god pmsl!
> 
> Yes mate you will I reckon. Only took about 2 weeks for me to feel the tren kick in tbh. I know "it should" take longer being enanthate but that's when I remember feeling it, strength just starts going up and weights you did last session start feeling very easy. Its awesome if the sides don't get you too bad.


I was on tren 200mg for a good 6 weeks before my injury and didn't feel angry, paro or short tempered in the slightest was going to up it too 400mg just for the sake of it. Great med tho


----------



## Ginger Ben

Mr_Morocco said:


> Burr is the dogs..painless and no PIP


Got access to bsi labs too now, might give that a spin next time or if I need to top next cycle up with anything. Might try their proviron and pct meds.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Total food today excluding about 50g mixed nuts that I've had throughout the day

Meal 1 - 50g whey, 80g oats

Meal 2 - 6 whole eggs scrambled

Meal 3 - 250g rump steak, 180g tinned spuds, pile of mixed veg

Meal 4 - 2 slices burgen with pb and 40g protein blend in water and a satsuma

Meal 5 - 2 large pork chops, roasted, fat removed before cooking, roasted carrots, beetroot, boiled swede and green beans

Meal 6 - tub of quark, pb, scoop choc nut impact whey

Meal 7 - 40g blend shake before bed


----------



## Fatstuff

U eating for 2 mate?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> U eating for 2 mate?


lol nope, that's a good day but an achievable day 5 out of 7 for me. Weekends I don't get up early enough to get it all in and invariable end up going out somewhere or whatever that buggers it up.

Weight is slowly moving up but I mean slowly!! That's good though I think as means its likely to be better quality mass than just water etc. Will keep diet like this as start of cycle for a couple of weeks and see how it goes. Have the option to up it then if needs be to make more of cycle.

Don't want to go too nuts on cycle food as I won't be able to keep it up afterwards and will risk losing gains, would rather make slower but steady gains that I can keep this time!!


----------



## Richie186

Breda said:


> I was on tren 200mg for a good 6 weeks before my injury and didn't feel angry, paro or short tempered in the slightest was going to up it too 400mg just for the sake of it. Great med tho


I started on 200mg and went up to 400mg. Felt great all the time, just a bit warm but mentally I've never felt better. Great stuff IMO.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Meal 6 done, still hungry! Wtf is up with my appetite today?? Oh well can't complain really


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> Meal 6 done, still hungry! Wtf is up with my appetite today?? Oh well can't complain really


Try and squeeze in another satsuma Ben,that's sure to quash your hunger


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> Try and squeeze in another satsuma Ben,that's sure to quash your hunger


Lol that your secret to monster mass is it?


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol that your secret to monster mass is it?


I have two of the bad boys


----------



## Sweat

Evening benjy and other scrubba's!

Good solid eating as always mate, i've pigged out a bit today and it is rest day so double negative, ah well, we can't all be skinny little runts like Roblet... lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning all, freezing again! It's boulder o'clock


----------



## TELBOR

Sweat said:


> Evening benjy and other scrubba's!
> 
> Good solid eating as always mate, i've pigged out a bit today and it is rest day so double negative, ah well, we can't all be skinny little runts like Roblet... lol


Slaaaaaaaaag !!


----------



## biglbs

Morning lizards and gizzzards x


----------



## Richie186

Morning mate. Looks cold but I'm staying in bed till the heating comes on. Sod it, rest day.


----------



## TELBOR

Richie186 said:


> Morning mate. Looks cold but I'm staying in bed till the heating comes on. Sod it, rest day.


Was only minus 4 when I defrosted the car earlier lol


----------



## Sweat

R0BLET said:


> Slaaaaaaaaag !!


Lmao, that used to be sooo true... fun times! Now got baby on way so being a slag is not allowed!

Good morning all!


----------



## TELBOR

Sweat said:


> Lmao, that used to be sooo true... fun times! Now got baby on way so being a slag is not allowed!
> 
> Good morning all!


Poor sod! Pmsl.

When is she due??

Best thing in the world is kids! Love my two little monkeys


----------



## Ginger Ben

Minus 6 here, northern faries


----------



## Richie186

Is that all. Hardly worth putting a coat on for really.


----------



## Sweat

Richie186 said:


> Is that all. Hardly worth putting a coat on for really.


So true Richie, Yorkshire through and through, all the other counties are fairies!!


----------



## Sweat

R0BLET said:


> Poor sod! Pmsl.
> 
> When is she due??
> 
> Best thing in the world is kids! Love my two little monkeys


Cluttering up bens journal with my personal life here, sorry ben! She is due in feb mate, the 23rd off top of my head. A little boy!

P.S-He'll prob be more muscular than you when he is born mate!


----------



## TELBOR

Sweat said:


> Cluttering up bens journal with my personal life here, sorry ben! She is due in feb mate, the 23rd off top of my head. A little boy!
> 
> P.S-He'll prob be more muscular than you when he is born mate!


Congrats mate - call him Arnold! 

Well that's not hard is it! I gained 75% of my mums genes pmsl

Even my missus said the other day "your dad's a lot bigger than you isn't he!"

Thanks


----------



## Sweat

R0BLET said:


> Congrats mate - call him Arnold!
> 
> Well that's not hard is it! I gained 75% of my mums genes pmsl
> 
> Even my missus said the other day "your dad's a lot bigger than you isn't he!"
> 
> Thanks


LMAO LMAO LMAO! That really is class!

Lol, also she wasn't talking about your dad's body size...


----------



## TELBOR

Sweat said:


> LMAO LMAO LMAO! That really is class!
> 
> Lol, also she wasn't talking about your dad's body size...


Lol. I know she wasn't


----------



## Ginger Ben

Pmsl, good page of constructive training advice there 

Good luck with the little spud Sweat, probably next year's task for me!


----------



## Sweat

Ginger Ben said:


> Pmsl, good page of constructive training advice there
> 
> Good luck with the little spud Sweat, probably next year's task for me!


Lol, yes, was all very much on topic relating to BBing etc!

Thanks matey.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Pmsl, good page of constructive training advice there
> 
> Good luck with the little spud Sweat, probably next year's task for me!


*cough!

Eat big, get big!!!

Balanced restored 

Anyway, what should I wear for my meal out with Flinty and our birds? Pmsl


----------



## luther1

R0BLET said:


> *cough!
> 
> Eat big, get big!!!
> 
> Balanced restored
> 
> Anyway, what should I wear for my meal out with Flinty and our birds? Pmsl


Anything smart from kens wardrobe should suffice


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> *cough!
> 
> Eat big, get big!!!
> 
> Balanced restored
> 
> Anyway, what should I wear for my meal out with Flinty and our birds? Pmsl


Your usual going out shorts


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> Anything smart from kens wardrobe should suffice


Good shout, might be able to fill a shirt out now


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Your usual going out shorts
> 
> View attachment 103913


They're my cardio shorts


----------



## Ginger Ben

lol

Food thus far (will post training session a bit later when got more time)

Intra wo - bcaas and 1 scoop vitargo

pwo meal 1 - 100g oats, 50g whey

pwo meal 2 - 230g steak, 1 plain wrap, 40g oats, 40g protein blend

meal 3 - meeting friends for lunch - steak and chips I reckon!


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> lol
> 
> Food thus far (will post training session a bit later when got more time)
> 
> Intra wo - bcaas and 1 scoop vitargo
> 
> pwo meal 1 - 100g oats, 50g whey
> 
> pwo meal 2 - 230g steak, 1 plain wrap, 40g oats, 40g protein blend
> 
> meal 3 - meeting friends for lunch - steak and chips I reckon!


Steak day then! Lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Steak day then! Lol


lol yep, got bolognaise for dinner


----------



## Ginger Ben

Weight was 207 even this morning pwo. 14 stone 11lbs. Creeping up nicely


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Weight was 207 even this morning pwo. 14 stone 11lbs. Creeping up nicely


Back on the DNP when you hit 15st


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Back on the DNP when you hit 15st


lol dnp hater!

No mate, my plan this cycle is to maintain what little lean ness I still have and just grow a moderate amount of lean tissue. I don't want to blow up to 16.5 stone again only to pis5 it all away when I come off. If I put on 8+lbs of quality tissue on this cycle and then keep it I'd be very happy. Anymore than that and I'm just going to be a fat watery cnut, again :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> lol dnp hater!
> 
> No mate, my plan this cycle is to maintain what little lean ness I still have and just grow a moderate amount of lean tissue. I don't want to blow up to 16.5 stone again only to pis5 it all away when I come off. If I put on 8+lbs of quality tissue on this cycle and then keep it I'd be very happy. Anymore than that and I'm just going to be a fat watery cnut, again :lol:


All about the lean tissue!!

No more fat watery c.unts in here lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

Meal 3 was - 250g sirloin (bit chewy!) with some chips and a grilled mushroom and side salad 

Meal 4 will be - 6 whole eggs scrambled with a bit of evoo and black pepper

Meal 5 - beef mince bolognaise with loads of veg added, no pasta or starchy carbs though

Meal 6 - quark, pb and a scoop whey before bed


----------



## Ginger Ben

This mornings shoulder session

Dips

[email protected]+15kg

[email protected]+25kg

[email protected]+40kg - 2 up on last week

[email protected]+40kg - monstered this set, no idea where 7 reps came from! :lol:

[email protected]+25kg

Smith shoulder press

[email protected]

[email protected] - 2 reps up on last week

[email protected]

[email protected]

10 very slow reps @50

Face pulls

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] - stack

[email protected] drop set to [email protected] drop set to [email protected]

DB lat raises

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] drop set to [email protected]

[email protected] drop set to [email protected]

Oly bar shrugs

[email protected]

[email protected]!60

[email protected] drop set to [email protected] drop set to [email protected]

Twas a winner!


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> This mornings shoulder session
> 
> Dips
> 
> [email protected]+15kg
> 
> [email protected]+25kg
> 
> [email protected]+40kg - 2 up on last week
> 
> [email protected]+40kg - monstered this set, no idea where 7 reps came from! :lol:
> 
> [email protected]+25kg
> 
> Smith shoulder press
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected] - 2 reps up on last week
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> 10 very slow reps @50
> 
> Face pulls
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected] - stack
> 
> [email protected] drop set to [email protected] drop set to [email protected]
> 
> DB lat raises
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected] drop set to [email protected]
> 
> [email protected] drop set to [email protected]
> 
> Oly bar shrugs
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]!60
> 
> [email protected] drop set to [email protected] drop set to [email protected]
> 
> Twas a winner!


Nice session mate.

What's 70 feel like on the Smith's?

Reckon you could do more......?


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Nice session mate.
> 
> What's 70 feel like on the Smith's?
> 
> Reckon you could do more......?


I did 75 for 6 the next set...... 

Feels fine to be honest, if i did them first and built up properly I'd probably max out at 90 or so I'd guess I really don't know though. Can't tell for sure unless you actually try it.

Our bar weighs bugger all though so I don't count that at all. It probably weighs between 5-10kg in real terms due to the assisted nature of smiths.


----------



## Richie186

Nice mate. Quick question. Does your smith go straight up and down or is it angled? If it is angled do you push into or away from the lean?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Richie186 said:


> Nice mate. Quick question. Does your smith go straight up and down or is it angled? If it is angled do you push into or away from the lean?


Straight up and down mate, so I use it so that to unrack it i roll my wrists back. Just find it easier to grip it with my hands on top of the bar then unrack so they are in the right position to press it rather than rolling wrists forward to unrack, that feels odd to me.


----------



## Richie186

Our smith has quite an angle on it which makes shoulder press awkward as your arms come back on themselves. I also squat using this piece of kit.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> I did 75 for 6 the next set......
> 
> Feels fine to be honest, if i did them first and built up properly I'd probably max out at 90 or so I'd guess I really don't know though. Can't tell for sure unless you actually try it.
> 
> Our bar weighs bugger all though so I don't count that at all. It probably weighs between 5-10kg in real terms due to the assisted nature of smiths.


Oh yeah lol. My bad!

Some Smith's are sh1te, new one at my place is a little plop.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Richie186 said:


> Our smith has quite an angle on it which makes shoulder press awkward as your arms come back on themselves. I also squat using this piece of kit.


Can you squat without it? They are cack for squats imo as you're forced to move in the plane that the machine moves which isn't always (if at all) optimal for most people.


----------



## Richie186

Ginger Ben said:


> Can you squat without it? They are cack for squats imo as you're forced to move in the plane that the machine moves which isn't always (if at all) optimal for most people.


No option mate. No rack and no barbell.


----------



## Sweat

Ginger Ben said:


> Weight was 207 even this morning pwo. 14 stone 11lbs. Creeping up nicely


Would love to be 207lbs, not been that weight since I was about 18 I reckon. No self control with food it seems and of course years of hardcore boozing takes it's toll.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Richie186 said:


> No option mate. No rack and no barbell.


Oh! New gym needed


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sweat said:


> Would love to be 207lbs, not been that weight since I was about 18 I reckon. No self control with food it seems and of course years of hardcore boozing takes it's toll.


I expected some sort of skinny joke at my expense there 

I used to hit booze hard too mate, red wine was my poison and I got fat and out of shape massively. Bad times.


----------



## Sweat

Ginger Ben said:


> I expected some sort of skinny joke at my expense there
> 
> I used to hit booze hard too mate, red wine was my poison and I got fat and out of shape massively. Bad times.


I was very very heavy single malt drinker. Could/often would nail a bottle a night. Have it all up in feb, then joined this forum and got back into training in April. Loving it all a lot more than any high alcohol ever gave me! 

Ps- your a skinny runt!


----------



## Richie186

Sweat said:


> I was very very heavy single malt drinker. Could/often would nail a bottle a night. Have it all up in feb, then joined this forum and got back into training in April. Loving it all a lot more than any high alcohol ever gave me!
> 
> Ps- your a skinny runt!


Running theme here. I was an alcoholic for two years. 18 stone of lard and pi55.

I traded alcohol addiction for gym addiction. Never looked back.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Great work giving that sh1t up guys. I still have a drink now and then but nothing like before and I have no desire to go back to it either. Mine was driven by a miserable home life stuck in a relationship I didn't want to be in. Chucked that in and everything else fell in to place. Never looked back


----------



## George-Bean

I dont miss weed or booze one bit, never looked back. Reps all round.


----------



## Ginger Ben

George-Bean said:


> I dont miss weed or booze one bit, never looked back. Reps all round.


lol, don't get me started on weed!


----------



## flinty90

on your smith shoulder press ben is that 70 kg per side ???


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> on your smith shoulder press ben is that 70 kg per side ???


Lol I fvcking wish!


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol I fvcking wish!


OH :whistling:


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> lol, don't get me started on weed!


I've never been a big drinker and probably had two pints this year,never even smoked a *** either. Quite a dull substance life other than gear.


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> OH :whistling:


Pmsl yeah yeah it is what it is


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> I've never been a big drinker and probably had two pints this year,never even smoked a *** either. Quite a dull substance life other than gear.


i hear you have smoked plenty of ****. must have been a euaphanism :whistling:


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Pmsl yeah yeah it is what it is


no no dont worry.. its ok that you lift like Roblet


----------



## Richie186

Nothing dull about it mate. I envy that.


----------



## flinty90

Richie186 said:


> Nothing dull about it mate. I envy that.


you envy him sucking ******* off ?? (awkward)


----------



## Richie186

******* need love too bro.


----------



## flinty90

Richie186 said:


> ******* need love too bro.


ok bro Heres some love for you lol ) XX


----------



## Ginger Ben

Ginger Ben said:


> Meal 3 was - 250g sirloin (bit chewy!) with some chips and a grilled mushroom and side salad
> 
> Meal 4 will be - 6 whole eggs scrambled with a bit of evoo and black pepper
> 
> Meal 5 - beef mince bolognaise with loads of veg added, no pasta or starchy carbs though
> 
> Meal 6 - quark, pb and a scoop whey before bed


Eaten all this. Still hungry


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Eaten all this. Still hungry


how come with that many eggs you still add evoo mate , surely the 6 eggs have enough fats in that meal mate ???


----------



## Fatstuff

18 and half stone p1ss head down to 14 stone 10 - semi p1ss head junkie steroid and dnp user


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> Eaten all this. Still hungry


Satsuma?


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> how come with that many eggs you still add evoo mate , surely the 6 eggs have enough fats in that meal mate ???


Got to cook them in something and that meal is a big part of my daily fat intake as I try to keep fats and carbs seperate to some extent.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> 18 and half stone p1ss head down to 14 stone 10 - semi p1ss head junkie steroid and dnp user


Lol you aren't 14-10 yet are you mate?


----------



## Sweat

Fatstuff said:


> 18 and half stone p1ss head down to 14 stone 10 - semi p1ss head junkie steroid and dnp user


Haha, well done mate. This DNP keeps cropping up, but not sure if I will make the plunge, sounds like you have maintained the weight loss though. A lot seem to just put it right back on again.


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol you aren't 14-10 yet are you mate?


First thing in the morning after my pi55 lol.


----------



## Fatstuff

Sweat said:


> Haha, well done mate. This DNP keeps cropping up, but not sure if I will make the plunge, sounds like you have maintained the weight loss though. A lot seem to just put it right back on again.


Lol, dnp was a small part of if it m8. I've barely touched if in the last 2 stone drop.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> First thing in the morning after my pi55 lol.


Good work mate, lighter than me now. Skinny cnut!! Pmsl


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> Good work mate, lighter than me now. Skinny cnut!! Pmsl


Lol still fatter though, I really am lacking some mass  don't care .... :rolleye:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> Lol still fatter though, I really am lacking some mass  don't care .... :rolleye:


What's the plan from here then mate?


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> What's the plan from here then mate?


Need my belly to go, I swear I will have striated glutes before that Cnut shifts lol!! I have a booze free january every year so will make the most of that. Feb = cycle + food increase  . Hopefully the dieting will make room for a nice rebound.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> Need my belly to go, I swear I will have striated glutes before that Cnut shifts lol!! I have a booze free january every year so will make the most of that. Feb = cycle + food increase  . Hopefully the dieting will make room for a nice rebound.


What do you mean by cycle? You b&c ing?


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> What do you mean by cycle? You b&c ing?


No dear I mean my bicycle riding starts


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> No dear I mean my bicycle riding starts


Lol [email protected] I meant are you blasting and cruising because afaik you haven't come off therefore can't go on in Feb, unless you mean a blast!


----------



## Fatstuff

Yes mate been on 350mg test for a few months (give or take the odd week where I haven't jabbed - lets call that time off lol)


----------



## TELBOR

Morning!


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Morning!


Morning champ, nearly the weekend!!


----------



## Sweat

Mawning sucka's!

Hope all are well.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Morning champ, nearly the weekend!!


Roll the fcuk on!!


----------



## Sweat

R0BLET said:


> Roll the fcuk on!!


Snap to this, it is so hard lazing around the house all week while you muppets are at work! I have to watch 3+ hours of Jeremy Kyle and then make a pot noodle, bring on the weekend.

Separate note, thought would ask it in here as more likely to get an answer. Just did one of my HCG injections, sub Q and it hurt like hell. Both going in and for good 15 mins after. Anything to be concerned with ya reckon?


----------



## Fatstuff

Yeh, I've never had that!!


----------



## Fatstuff

How have u mixed it?


----------



## Ginger Ben

HCG can sting a bit sometimes because of the BA in the bac water.


----------



## Sweat

Fatstuff said:


> How have u mixed it?


2ml of bac water per 5000 iu, doing 500iu x 2 per week. Or 0.2ml with slin needle.


----------



## Sweat

Ginger Ben said:


> HCG can sting a bit sometimes because of the BA in the bac water.


Cheers Ben, might just be that then, has eased off a bit now. Wasn't massively worried as not heard of anything going wrong with it before, just thought would check with you more XP'd people.

Thanks.


----------



## TELBOR

Sweat said:


> Snap to this, it is so hard lazing around the house all week while you muppets are at work! I have to watch 3+ hours of Jeremy Kyle and then make a pot noodle, bring on the weekend.
> 
> Separate note, thought would ask it in here as more likely to get an answer. Just did one of my HCG injections, sub Q and it hurt like hell. Both going in and for good 15 mins after. Anything to be concerned with ya reckon?


It's not sterile water is it?

I know a lad who used sterile over Bacs and said the same as you.....?


----------



## Sweat

R0BLET said:


> It's not sterile water is it?
> 
> I know a lad who used sterile over Bacs and said the same as you.....?


Actually, just thinking, it might be actually, I just got it from chemist. I asked for water for injections. So not sure to be fair. Was like £3-4 for 12 x 2ml vials from Lloyds. Now thinking it is not BA...

EDIT... hope it is ok quoting water prices... don't want to get told off...


----------



## TELBOR

Sweat said:


> Actually, just thinking, it might be actually, I just got it from chemist. I asked for water for injections. So not sure to be fair. Was like £3-4 for 12 x 2ml vials from Lloyds. Now thinking it is not BA...
> 
> EDIT... hope it is ok quoting water prices... don't want to get told off...


See, I'm not as daft as you look 

You can quote the prices mate


----------



## Sweat

R0BLET said:


> See, I'm not as daft as you look
> 
> You can quote the prices mate


Ok smarta$$, what should I do, I've been using this for past 2 weeks. Is it ok? What is differences? By the way this does not get you off the hook for your crud workouts recently... lol


----------



## TELBOR

Sweat said:


> Ok smarta$$, what should I do, I've been using this for past 2 weeks. Is it ok? What is differences? By the way this does not get you off the hook for your crud workouts recently... lol


Lol.

The HCG still does it's job mate, so that's cool.

I'd just get some Bacs water for the sake of not having to do jabs that sting 

Hahaha - I know, my bad


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Lol.
> 
> The HCG still does it's job mate, so that's cool.
> 
> I'd just get some Bacs water for the sake of not having to do jabs that sting
> 
> Hahaha - I know, my bad


There's a reason you shouldn't use sterile water for hcg, think its because if you have a multi use vial (like 5000iu's) then it doesn't actually stay sterile for very long whereas bacs water keeps it aids free for about 6 weeks. So basically if it's stinging, you've got aids..... :lol:


----------



## Sweat

Ginger Ben said:


> There's a reason you shouldn't use sterile water for hcg, think its because if you have a multi use vial (like 5000iu's) then it doesn't actually stay sterile for very long whereas bacs water keeps it aids free for about 6 weeks. So basically if it's stinging, you've got aids..... :lol:


LMAO, aids aside.

Is there any conerns, this 5000iu is 5 weeks worth, will it really not be usable? It is @ 2 week point at the moment. Shame to waste it but also don't want to cause infection or anything.


----------



## TELBOR

Sweat said:


> LMAO, aids aside.
> 
> Is there any conerns, this 5000iu is 5 weeks worth, will it really not be usable? It is @ 2 week point at the moment. Shame to waste it but also don't want to cause infection or anything.


Bin it 

If in doubt, sack it off and buy some more lol


----------



## Sweat

R0BLET said:


> Bin it
> 
> If in doubt, sack it off and buy some more lol


Annoying, now need to find BA water supplier that is prompt delivery. Lame waste of my cash!


----------



## TELBOR

Sweat said:


> Annoying, now need to find BA water supplier that is prompt delivery. Lame waste of my cash!


http://www.sms-health.com/miscellaneous/30ml-bacteriostatic-water/prod_17.html


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sweat said:


> LMAO, aids aside.
> 
> Is there any conerns, this 5000iu is 5 weeks worth, will it really not be usable? It is @ 2 week point at the moment. Shame to waste it but also don't want to cause infection or anything.


Id send a pm to mars. He's the hcg wizard and will be able to tell you more accurately if you should bin it or not.


----------



## Sweat

Ginger Ben said:


> Id send a pm to mars. He's the hcg wizard and will be able to tell you more accurately if you should bin it or not.


Ah thanks, will try PMing him, see what he says. Also not massively worried as it only half a vial or so. Ordered some BA from that webby rob linked anyway. So should have that soon.


----------



## TELBOR

Sweat said:


> Ah thanks, will try PMing him, see what he says. Also not massively worried as it only half a vial or so. Ordered some BA from that webby rob linked anyway. So should have that soon.


Good lad


----------



## Fatstuff

i think zorrin uses tap water and boils it in a bag and hangs it off the door handle and pierces bag and uses that..... although zorrin takes a lot of crystal meth so i would probably just pm mars :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> i think zorrin uses tap water and boils it in a bag and hangs it off the door handle and pierces bag and uses that..... although zorrin takes a lot of crystal meth so i would probably just pm mars :lol:


Pmsl he seems to know his technical stuff but I'm not sure I'd follow his advice! Lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

Meal 3 - 75g raw weight wholewheat pasta with 560g bolognaise


----------



## Fatstuff

ive had a couple of small spicy chicken breasts and a cadburys caramel - and am about to eat 280g rump steak!! Got 200g beef in red wine sauce and 125g cooked rice for work and some chicken breast on warburtons thin for a snack. Hit my protein requirements and still got 200 cals to play with whoop whoop!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> ive had a couple of small spicy chicken breasts and a cadburys caramel - and am about to eat 280g rump steak!! Got 200g beef in red wine sauce and 125g cooked rice for work and some chicken breast on warburtons thin for a snack. Hit my protein requirements and still got 200 cals to play with whoop whoop!!


Nice work stan. I've stopped counting my macros for a while. I pretty much eat the same meals Mon-Fri with small variations that aren't going to make a huge difference either way. Think when I'm on cycle I'll take a bit more care to ensure they are where I think they are but that's about as technical as I'm going to get with diet. Good food, plenty of it, lift heavy thing up, put heavy thing back down, repeat. lol


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> Nice work stan. I've stopped counting my macros for a while. I pretty much eat the same meals Mon-Fri with small variations that aren't going to make a huge difference either way. Think when I'm on cycle I'll take a bit more care to ensure they are where I think they are but that's about as technical as I'm going to get with diet. Good food, plenty of it, lift heavy thing up, put heavy thing back down, repeat. lol


Yeah, atm i have to be quite meticulous as im dieting (and i like to work in the odd cheeky cheat snack lol) but when your going for size, as long as ur not a retard and u know roughly where u need to be u can be a little less strict.


----------



## Fatstuff

btw, i followed my steak with some granola cereal so im on around 2050 cals by the end of the day which is fine by me


----------



## TELBOR

I just ate an entire soreen loaf and 2x Chicken Breasts lol

1012 cals for the loaf lol


----------



## Fatstuff

lol, u will be sh1tting for enlgand tomorrow roblet lol


----------



## TELBOR

Fatstuff said:


> lol, u will be sh1tting for enlgand tomorrow roblet lol


I do enjoy a good shít mate


----------



## Fatstuff

did u put butter on it?


----------



## TELBOR

Fatstuff said:


> did u put butter on it?


I'm driving mate lol

It's was between my legs 

A nice treat after the chicken lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

Love malt loaf, needs butter though! I doubt you'll be sh1tting that out in a hurry if it was dry!!


----------



## Fatstuff

u animal rob lol


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Love malt loaf, needs butter though! I doubt you'll be sh1tting that out in a hurry if it was dry!!


Pmsl. I've been working on my core so I'll squeeze it out easy


----------



## Fatstuff

i thought my mate was bad, cutting it lengthways and slapping butter on it, but eating it butterless and just demolishing it while driving like a chocolate bar or something. i shake my head at you rob :no:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Winny ordered for last 4 weeks of cycle :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Fatstuff said:


> i thought my mate was bad, cutting it lengthways and slapping butter on it, but eating it butterless and just demolishing it while driving like a chocolate bar or something. i shake my head at you rob :no:


Meh.

Here's the breakdown using myfitnesspal scanner earlier lol


----------



## Fatstuff

24g of protein though mate


----------



## TELBOR

Fatstuff said:


> 24g of protein though mate


Plus the chicken too lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fvck me that's a good carb up!!


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Fvck me that's a good carb up!!


Yeah...... 64g of sugar! Pmsl


----------



## Fatstuff

To put this into perspective lol. Here's today's macros by the end of the day



Lol


----------



## TELBOR

Fatstuff said:


> To put this into perspective lol. Here's today's macros by the end of the day
> 
> View attachment 104047
> 
> 
> Lol


I'm all over you Stan lol.

Let me update mine


----------



## Fatstuff

what app u been using btw? lol


----------



## Sweat

Think I need to get this app, just traded in my iPhone 4 for a Galaxy S3 Ti, hope it is available on android too. Still got the iPhone so if not with put my sim in that.


----------



## Fatstuff

Sweat said:


> Think I need to get this app, just traded in my iPhone 4 for a Galaxy S3 Ti, hope it is available on android too. Still got the iPhone so if not with put my sim in that.


myfitnesspal is on both i believe, dunno what gay copy roblington is using.


----------



## Sweat

Fatstuff said:


> myfitnesspal is on both i believe, dunno what gay copy roblington is using.


Cheers buddy! Will get it then. Can you just scan barcodes with it?


----------



## Fatstuff

Sweat said:


> Cheers buddy! Will get it then. Can you just scan barcodes with it?


think so, i dont though.


----------



## TELBOR

Sweat said:


> Think I need to get this app, just traded in my iPhone 4 for a Galaxy S3 Ti, hope it is available on android too. Still got the iPhone so if not with put my sim in that.


Mine is myfitnesspal on a Galaxy S3. Always looks better on Apple stuff!

Anyway, ignore the goal macros, here's me lol


----------



## Fatstuff

R0BLET said:


> Mine is myfitnesspal on a Galaxy S3. Always looks better on Apple stuff!
> 
> Anyway, ignore the goal macros, here's me lol


is that so far? or is that your end of day guesstimation?


----------



## TELBOR

Fatstuff said:


> is that so far? or is that your end of day guesstimation?


That up till now with this shake in my hand lol.

So I'll have my tea after the gym and then a wee shake before bed


----------



## Fatstuff

R0BLET said:


> That up till now with this shake in my hand lol.
> 
> So I'll have my tea after the gym and then a wee shake before bed


mines end of day macros lol (unless some clever tw4t brings mince pies to work tonight or something lol)


----------



## TELBOR

Fatstuff said:


> mines end of day macros lol (unless some clever tw4t brings mince pies to work tonight or something lol)


Work address please


----------



## Sweat

R0BLET said:


> Work address please


Random street corners in red light district, just go curb crawling and you'll spot him...


----------



## TELBOR

Sweat said:


> Random street corners in red light district, just go curb crawling and you'll spot him...


Can't miss him can I.......


----------



## Sweat

R0BLET said:


> Can't miss him can I.......


Lol, his family are going to be going hungry this christmas, not making much money in that outfit!! lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

Two chicken breasts and sweet spud wedges for dinner. Might poached the chicken in stock and some flavourings for a change. Thoughts?


----------



## Sweat

Ginger Ben said:


> Two chicken breasts and sweet spud wedges for dinner. Might poached the chicken in stock and some flavourings for a change. Thoughts?


Go mental mate, do it... caution to the wind and all that...


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sweat said:


> Go mental mate, do it... caution to the wind and all that...


Lol i was more hoping for some recipe advise but ill take sarcasm as a close second


----------



## Sweat

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol i was more hoping for some recipe advise but ill take sarcasm as a close second


Plain chicken and rice for me mate, maybe a bit of pepper, I am not the best cook in the world. @georgeBean is your man

EDIT... or whoever it is I just linked by mistake might help...


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> Two chicken breasts and sweet spud wedges for dinner. Might poached the chicken in stock and some flavourings for a change. Thoughts?


Just put it all in half a pint of stock,liquidise,and have some soup!


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> Just put it all in half a pint of stock,liquidise,and have some soup!


Sugary death fat soup you mean?!


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> Sugary death fat soup you mean?!


That's the kiddie!


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> That's the kiddie!


Sounds ideal! You training today mate? Legs for me tomorrow, show the cnuts how its done!


----------



## Fatstuff

Gay


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> Gay


You looking for roblets journal mate?


----------



## Sweat

Ginger Ben said:


> You looking for roblets journal mate?


Either that or it is his way of coming out to us all.

If it is then that is fine with us all mate, Rob in particular will be over the moon...


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sweat said:


> Either that or it is his way of coming out to us all.
> 
> If it is then that is fine with us all mate, Rob in particular will be over the moon...


Bahahahahaha


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> Sounds ideal! You training today mate? Legs for me tomorrow, show the cnuts how its done!


Just did back and bi's. straight arm pull downs,chins,reverse grip pull downs,close grip pd's and a couple of t bars. Seated db' for bis, antoinne vaillant style,3 alternate reps on each arm x 4 - 3 sets,then seated curls


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> You looking for roblets journal mate?


Cúnt ! 



Sweat said:


> Either that or it is his way of coming out to us all.
> 
> If it is then that is fine with us all mate, Rob in particular will be over the moon...


Oh I'm very excited mate, the thought of something 2x1" up my poo pipe is exciting stuff


----------



## Fatstuff

R0BLET said:


> Cúnt !
> 
> Oh I'm very excited mate, the thought of something 2x1" up my poo pipe is exciting stuff


2 foot is a bit of an exaggeration don't u think


----------



## Ginger Ben

Meal 5 - 500g raw weight chicken, large sweet spud made into wedges and a tomato based sauce


----------



## luther1

Just having a microwave bag of new potatoes with my salmon. 430 gms. Bag says 10 gms of carbs per 100gms. That's not right is it?


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> Just did back and bi's. straight arm pull downs,chins,reverse grip pull downs,close grip pd's and a couple of t bars. Seated db' for bis, antoinne vaillant style,3 alternate reps on each arm x 4 - 3 sets,then seated curls


mate that back session needs a hell of a lot of work, i think i have just spotted your flaw X


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> Just having a microwave bag of new potatoes with my salmon. 430 gms. Bag says 10 gms of carbs per 100gms. That's not right is it?


The tinned ones are really low in carbs too. Not sure why


----------



## luther1

flinty90 said:


> mate that back session needs a hell of a lot of work, i think i have just spotted your flaw X


We'll do back when I come to you then flinty


----------



## Fatstuff

I've just polished off my final meal. Was fcukin starving. Got another 5 hours till bed, looks like I may have to have a shake or something when I get in


----------



## flinty90

Fatstuff said:


> I've just polished off my final meal. Was fcukin starving. Got another 5 hours till bed, looks like I may have to have a shake or something when I get in


have time for 2 more creme eggs mate !!


----------



## Fatstuff

Ew... They are the worst chocolate product in the world!!

A galaxy caramel egg on the other hand mmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning slackers legs for me today

Good session, felt strong and hit a few pbs. Putting it down to extra food and being naturally gifted :lol:

Leg press

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] big pb!

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Deficit Sldl

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] pb

[email protected]

Leg extn single leg

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] legs together

[email protected] legs together

Seated calfs

[email protected] x 3 sets

Fooked but well happy with that session!

Two days rest now, lovely


----------



## TELBOR

Good work on the PB's!


----------



## Sweat

Great session Ben and goodwork on the PB's, would give you some reps but got spread them around thing first. Will hit you up later.

On a separate note, my a$$ is fooked today, missus messed up the injection big time. Would defo sack her if my training partner did not live 15 miles away, wayyyy to far to go, so gotta stick with the useless wench! lol


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> Morning slackers legs for me today
> 
> Good session, felt strong and hit a few pbs. Putting it down to extra food and being naturally gifted :lol:
> 
> Leg press
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected] big pb!
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Deficit Sldl
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected] pb
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Leg extn single leg
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected] legs together
> 
> [email protected] legs together
> 
> Seated calfs
> 
> [email protected] x 3 sets
> 
> Fooked but well happy with that session!
> 
> Two days rest now, lovely


Have u filmed yourself doing defecit SLDL's. they can cause a rounding of the back (not good) if your not a gymnast lol. Just a quick concern my ginger friend


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> Have u filmed yourself doing defecit SLDL's. they can cause a rounding of the back (not good) if your not a gymnast lol. Just a quick concern my ginger friend


I haven't mate no but I am very conscious of it. I keep my head up (but not too high) and really focus on keeping back flat. Might be worth it though just to make sure form is right, good idea!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sweat said:


> Great session Ben and goodwork on the PB's, would give you some reps but got spread them around thing first. Will hit you up later.
> 
> On a separate note, my a$$ is fooked today, missus messed up the injection big time. Would defo sack her if my training partner did not live 15 miles away, wayyyy to far to go, so gotta stick with the useless wench! lol


Thanks mate, felt good today. I'll admit to some hands on knees action on some of the 430kg reps but fvck it, has to be done sometimes! lol

No way I'd get my Mrs to jab me, firstly she wouldn't do it but also I only jab quads and it's a piece of pi55.


----------



## Sweat

Ginger Ben said:


> Thanks mate, felt good today. I'll admit to some hands on knees action on some of the 430kg reps but fvck it, has to be done sometimes! lol
> 
> No way I'd get my Mrs to jab me, firstly she wouldn't do it but also I only jab quads and it's a piece of pi55.


Lol, I am a pussy and hate self jabbing, but she went in at a 30 degree angle so cut across my a$$ cheek, it bleed like a bugger and hurt like hell, she had injected 2 of the 3ml before I told her to take it out. Agony today, hoping it goes away and nothing more comes of it. To be fair I think I will do it myself next time, she is a liability and also hates doing it, so I cannot even have a go at her when she fooks up or she'll refuse in future... catch 22, lol.

Hands on knees a bit it fine mate, 430kg is ace, i got upto 380kg for 6 two weeks ago, could maybe of gone a bit heavier but had done lots of sets of squats and then leg press before hand, so didn't. Will try 400 next time though, be nice to break that barrier.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sweat said:


> Lol, I am a pussy and hate self jabbing, but she went in at a 30 degree angle so cut across my a$$ cheek, it bleed like a bugger and hurt like hell, she had injected 2 of the 3ml before I told her to take it out. Agony today, hoping it goes away and nothing more comes of it. To be fair I think I will do it myself next time, she is a liability and also hates doing it, so I cannot even have a go at her when she fooks up or she'll refuse in future... catch 22, lol.
> 
> Hands on knees a bit it fine mate, 430kg is ace, i got upto 380kg for 6 two weeks ago, could maybe of gone a bit heavier but had done lots of sets of squats and then leg press before hand, so didn't. Will try 400 next time though, be nice to break that barrier.


haha, test is meant to make you more manly, jab yourself! 

That's good going mate, 400 is a nice benchmark to reach. I'm not too fussed about weight on leg press as it's not really comparable to anything other than what somebody else can do on the same machine as they are all so different. My squat is gash though but I've given up with them :lol:


----------



## Sweat

Ginger Ben said:


> haha, test is meant to make you more manly, jab yourself!
> 
> That's good going mate, 400 is a nice benchmark to reach. I'm not too fussed about weight on leg press as it's not really comparable to anything other than what somebody else can do on the same machine as they are all so different. My squat is gash though but I've given up with them :lol:


My squat is also crud, but I do enjoy them and opposite to the leg press it allows comparability amongst others.

The leg press I use is like this one...






Althought I don't have 2000lbs on it of course and am not a massive black monster shouting yeah buddyyyyyy!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sweat said:


> My squat is also crud, but I do enjoy them and opposite to the leg press it allows comparability amongst others.
> 
> The leg press I use is like this one...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Althought I don't have 2000lbs on it of course and am not a massive black monster shouting yeah buddyyyyyy!


lol, that's an awesome video, seen that before and thought WTF!!?!?

Ours is similar but on a smaller scale. Reckon the most you could get on ours would be 550 then you'd run out of room for more plates. Not something I'm concerned about though to be honest :lol:


----------



## Sweat

Ginger Ben said:


> lol, that's an awesome video, seen that before and thought WTF!!?!?
> 
> Ours is similar but on a smaller scale. Reckon the most you could get on ours would be 550 then you'd run out of room for more plates. Not something I'm concerned about though to be honest :lol:


Lol, it is insane strength from a BBer, gotta love ronnie.

Think ours holds about 350kg on first rack but then a 2nd slight smaller one above that, so prob not far off yours, maybe 600-650 or so and yeah no time soon.

You going to be putting up some fresh pictures/measurements etc before you start in Jan mate? The strength you have kept if great and will reach new heights very soon, sooo much to look forward to for you in the new year!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sweat said:


> Lol, it is insane strength from a BBer, gotta love ronnie.
> 
> Think ours holds about 350kg on first rack but then a 2nd slight smaller one above that, so prob not far off yours, maybe 600-650 or so and yeah no time soon.
> 
> You going to be putting up some fresh pictures/measurements etc before you start in Jan mate? The strength you have kept if great and will reach new heights very soon, sooo much to look forward to for you in the new year!


Yes plan is to get some fresh shots up the day I start with measurements etc. Will have to accept a bit of xmas podge though!  I'm not holding back as intend to be strict whilst on cycle and generally keep tidying diet up further next year.

Strength is a weird thing I find. Some of my lifts are bigger now than when on cycle, some are way off. However what is important is that I think (without being cocky because I'm not at all) I actually look better now than I did whilst on my last cycle so I'm hoping that the base I have now will lend itself far more to a good cycle than last time.

Really looking forward to hitting it hard after Xmas :thumbup1:


----------



## Sweat

Ginger Ben said:


> Yes plan is to get some fresh shots up the day I start with measurements etc. Will have to accept a bit of xmas podge though!  I'm not holding back as intend to be strict whilst on cycle and generally keep tidying diet up further next year.
> 
> Strength is a weird thing I find. Some of my lifts are bigger now than when on cycle, some are way off. However what is important is that I think (without being cocky because I'm not at all) I actually look better now than I did whilst on my last cycle so I'm hoping that the base I have now will lend itself far more to a good cycle than last time.
> 
> Really looking forward to hitting it hard after Xmas :thumbup1:


Top marks mate!

Great attitude as always and cannot wait to see you taking it to the next level!


----------



## Fatstuff

LOL good lad, ftr i got in at 2 from work last night (booked 4 hours off) and had a chicken kebab burger, a (orange)carling zest and a glass of jim beam honey:lol:


----------



## Sweat

Fatstuff said:


> LOL good lad, ftr i got in at 2 from work last night (booked 4 hours off) and had a chicken kebab burger, a (orange)carling zest and a glass of jim beam honey:lol:


When was you due to finish, 6am? Diet of kings when you got in mate, and you have been consistently losing weight eating that?!


----------



## Fatstuff

Sweat said:


> When was you due to finish, 6am? Diet of kings when you got in mate, and you have been consistently losing weight eating that?!


mate, i have been eating around 2000 cals a day, less than 150g carbs a day and around 200g protein a day. Ive only slackened off the past few days and will continue to do so up until new year(not slack off entirely but not be that bothered, im certainly not going to binge like fcuk though like fatty ben:lol


----------



## Fatstuff

Fatstuff said:


> mate, i have been eating around 2000 cals a day, less than 150g carbs a day and around 200g protein a day. Ive only slackened off the past few days and will continue to do so up until new year(not slack off entirely but not be that bothered, im certainly not going to binge like fcuk though like fatty ben:lol


even with the kebab burger and the booze its still roughly only around 2700-2800 cals, so its nothing major.


----------



## Sweat

Fatstuff said:


> mate, i have been eating around 2000 cals a day, less than 150g carbs a day and around 200g protein a day. Ive only slackened off the past few days and will continue to do so up until new year(not slack off entirely but not be that bothered, im certainly not going to binge like fcuk though like fatty ben:lol


Yeah, was only jesting mate, chicken kebab anyway, so is not that bad to be fair, prob one of the healthiest takeaways if you get it from a good place.


----------



## Ginger Ben

I had a morrisons cafe fry up this morning.....whoops! 

Ditched the fried bread for an extra egg though  lol


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> I had a morrisons cafe fry up this morning.....whoops!
> 
> Ditched the fried bread for an extra egg though  lol


fry ups are ok for breaky lol - i have had a coffee:lol:


----------



## Sweat

Ginger Ben said:


> I had a morrisons cafe fry up this morning.....whoops!
> 
> Ditched the fried bread for an extra egg though  lol


Fry up... jealous as fook!

I've had a shake (was oats, 2 scoops vanilla protein, l-glutamine, peanut butter, 1/2 large banana and some cranberries/raspberries oh and skimmed milk), just about to have second solid foods meal.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> fry ups are ok for breaky lol - i have had a coffee:lol:


Had a shake with oats pwo then met some friends for brekkie and thought if you can't have a fry up after training legs then when can you! Lol


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> if you can't have a fry up after training legs then when can you! Lol


Erm...... Sunday's lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Erm...... Sunday's lol


True :lol:


----------



## Fatstuff

Trained at that 'gay' gym with the creche today, first thoughts - no power rack, no squat stands, loads of machines, couple of leg presses, a bench, Dumbbells to about 50kg which was surprising. lots of cardio equipment. I am in 2 minds what to do really, if my mrs wants to join it with me we get a discount if not i may just join and pay as u go if i need the creche services but then that will cost £7.25 including the creche and have to be no more than an hour. Plus, i need to learn to fcuking swim haha.

Anyway might as well log the session here for the sake of it lol

FASTED training

Bench

bar x 20kg

40kg x 15

60kg x 10

80kg x 8

90kg x 5,5,5

50kg x 15

50kg x 13 + 2 (rest pause)

Chin ups 8,7,5,4

DB rows

25 kg x 20

35kg x 15

35kg x 15

Lat pullldown -?? no weights on it but big wide stacks so plenty of room in there for strength increase (quite impressed with the weight on it tbh)

PWO meal - haha this is the fun bit

Cals 1515

82g protein

132g carbs

76g fat

KFC gladiator meal bitches!!! Fcuk it its friday :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Sounds expensive stan, plus with your pwo meal it's over £10 a session lol


----------



## Fatstuff

meal was over £7.....fcuk that just reminded me ... stick a mini fillet on top of that meal i had that for the journey home hahahaha


----------



## Fatstuff

another 290 cals on top of that - 17g protein, 31g carbs and 11g fat


----------



## Fatstuff

R0BLET said:


> Sounds expensive stan, plus with your pwo meal it's over £10 a session lol


its £1.85 for the creche so it would be £60 a month for me and the mrs but im not paying it if she wont use it tbh. She keeps bangin on about joining a gym, this way she can even come with me - save going on her own..... NO EXCUSES.. there was a hot bird at the gym today, i miss seeing them at the gym :lol:


----------



## Sweat

Fatstuff said:


> Trained at that 'gay' gym with the creche today, first thoughts - no power rack, no squat stands, loads of machines, couple of leg presses, a bench, Dumbbells to about 50kg which was surprising. lots of cardio equipment. I am in 2 minds what to do really, if my mrs wants to join it with me we get a discount if not i may just join and pay as u go if i need the creche services but then that will cost £7.25 including the creche and have to be no more than an hour. Plus, i need to learn to fcuking swim haha.
> 
> Anyway might as well log the session here for the sake of it lol
> 
> FASTED training
> 
> Bench
> 
> bar x 20kg
> 
> 40kg x 15
> 
> 60kg x 10
> 
> 80kg x 8
> 
> 90kg x 5,5,5
> 
> 50kg x 15
> 
> 50kg x 13 + 2 (rest pause)
> 
> Chin ups 8,7,5,4
> 
> DB rows
> 
> 25 kg x 20
> 
> 35kg x 15
> 
> 35kg x 15
> 
> Lat pullldown -?? no weights on it but big wide stacks so plenty of room in there for strength increase (quite impressed with the weight on it tbh)
> 
> PWO meal - haha this is the fun bit
> 
> Cals 1515
> 
> 82g protein
> 
> 132g carbs
> 
> 76g fat
> 
> KFC gladiator meal bitches!!! Fcuk it its friday :lol:


Haha, good workout matey. Loving the fact we just all use Ben's journal as a general dumping ground! Sorry Ben!


----------



## TELBOR

Fatstuff said:


> its £1.85 for the creche so it would be £60 a month for me and the mrs but im not paying it if she wont use it tbh. She keeps bangin on about joining a gym, this way she can even come with me - save going on her own..... NO EXCUSES.. there was a hot bird at the gym today, i miss seeing them at the gym :lol:


Lol. She'll have to join if you sign her up!

Mine loves it. £22 for both of us pmsl Bargain!


----------



## Fatstuff

Sweat said:


> Haha, good workout matey. Loving the fact we just all use Ben's journal as a general dumping ground! Sorry Ben!


he loves it, he would be mortified if no one posted in here  his contributions are worth fcuk all in any other thread :lol: @


----------



## Fatstuff

R0BLET said:


> Lol. She'll have to join if you sign her up!
> 
> Mine loves it. £22 for both of us pmsl Bargain!


Dont get me wrong, for the money u can use everything, massive pool, sauna steam room all that nonsense, jacuzzi, all the classes etc - but would she fcukin use them lol or would i be chuckin wonga down the drain


----------



## Sweat

Fatstuff said:


> he loves it, he would be mortified if no one posted in here  his contributions are worth fcuk all in any other thread :lol: @


Haha, don't pull any punchs mate!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> he loves it, he would be mortified if no one posted in here  his contributions are worth fcuk all in any other thread :lol: @


Tis true


----------



## Fatstuff

Am only joking my flame haired chum


----------



## Sweat

Fatstuff said:


> Am only joking my flame haired chum


Lot of ginger bashing going on today!

Think it is all reverse phycology and admiration is what you are really implying!


----------



## MRSTRONG

Fatstuff said:


> he loves it, he would be mortified if no one posted in here  his contributions are worth fcuk all in any other thread :lol: @


didnt flinty say that to you a couple weeks ago :laugh:


----------



## Sweat

ewen said:


> didnt flinty say that to you a couple weeks ago :laugh:


All part of then banter it seems, take an insult from one person, tweak it slightly and then pass said insult onto another person...


----------



## Fatstuff

ewen said:


> didnt flinty say that to you a couple weeks ago :laugh:


not to me no, probably said it to everyone else about me though


----------



## Ginger Ben

Oi Cvnts back to sweats journal with the spam please, this is for serious training posts only........lol even I can't post that seriously


----------



## Sweat

Ginger Ben said:


> Oi Cvnts back to sweats journal with the spam please, this is for serious training posts only........lol even I can't post that seriously


lol!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Legs are feeling it already, tomorrow should be fun - 2 hour drive each way for pre xmas family lunch!!


----------



## Sweat

Ginger Ben said:


> Legs are feeling it already, tomorrow should be fun - 2 hour drive each way for pre xmas family lunch!!


Get your boyfriend (@r0blet) to do the driving for you mate.

You can then have a sleep and grow more!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sweat said:


> Get your boyfriend (@r0blet) to do the driving for you mate.
> 
> You can then have a sleep and grow more!


Good plan but I think it's Flinty's turn to abuse Rob tomorrow :lol:


----------



## Sweat

Ginger Ben said:


> Good plan but I think it's Flinty's turn to abuse Rob tomorrow :lol:


It's nice that your not greedy and share him out a bit...


----------



## TELBOR

Cúnts lol

Me and Flinty are smashing it up tomorrow!!!

We're going shopping lol

Oh yeah mother fúckers, that's how we roll


----------



## George-Bean

Rob would come out of the closet if it wasn't so FABULOUS!


----------



## flinty90

R0BLET said:


> Cúnts lol
> 
> Me and Flinty are smashing it up tomorrow!!!
> 
> We're going shopping lol
> 
> Oh yeah mother fúckers, that's how we roll


cant wait bro what you wearing ??? :whistling:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Decided to drop tren from next cycle, was planning a really low dose but decided it wasn't worth it as I really want to enjoy this cycle! Lol

So plan now is more or less the same with a small tweak....

Test prop 100ed wk 1-4

Dbol 50mg ed wk 1-8

T400 800mg ew wk 1-12

Winny 50mg ed wk 8-12

Proviron 50mg ed wk 1-12

Hcg 1000iu ew 1-12

Adex 0.5mg eod wk1-12

Pct three weeks after last t400 jab

Clomid 100/100/50/50

Nolva 20/20/20/20

Should be tasty


----------



## luther1

Why not double the prop dose Ben and do eod,save a bit of pinning?


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> Why not double the prop dose Ben and do eod,save a bit of pinning?


Though ed might give better levels due to length of prop ester. Eod would be better though for sure.


----------



## George-Bean

What (in brief) does each of the substances do? If its not too much trouble, I see them mentioned often and just wondered.


----------



## Breda

George-Bean said:


> What (in brief) does each of the substances do? If its not too much trouble, I see them mentioned often and just wondered.


Each compound will give you awsomeness... Stack them together and you have a stack of awsome

Need to know anything else Mr Bean?


----------



## Richie186

Tren will triple this awesomeness.


----------



## Breda

Richie186 said:


> Tren will triple this awesomeness.


Ben is ginger therfore predisposed to being a pussy and scared of true greatness... History shows this to be true as there has never been a truly great ginger


----------



## George-Bean

Elizabeth 1st was awesome.

As I understand it Ed Sheeran is the present King Of the Gingers.


----------



## Fatstuff

Well.... All good in here I see!!!


----------



## Sweat

Ginger Ben said:


> Decided to drop tren from next cycle, was planning a really low dose but decided it wasn't worth it as I really want to enjoy this cycle! Lol
> 
> So plan now is more or less the same with a small tweak....
> 
> Test prop 100ed wk 1-4
> 
> Dbol 50mg ed wk 1-8
> 
> T400 800mg ew wk 1-12
> 
> Winny 50mg ed wk 8-12
> 
> Proviron 50mg ed wk 1-12
> 
> Hcg 1000iu ew 1-12
> 
> Adex 0.5mg eod wk1-12
> 
> Pct three weeks after last t400 jab
> 
> Clomid 100/100/50/50
> 
> Nolva 20/20/20/20
> 
> Should be tasty


Nice benji, Santa bringing all that in 10 days?

Put the Tren back in... but don't reduce anything else of course. Just 2g tren ED...


----------



## Ginger Ben

Would if i could mate but it makes me mental! Not good


----------



## Sweat

Ginger Ben said:


> Would if i could mate but it makes me mental! Not good


My first time experiencing it, is interesting to say the least. lol


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Would if i could mate but it makes me mental! Not good


Just keep it out mate.

If you can't gain off all that then what more will tren do!

Yeah it's good shizzle, but the cycle looks fine :beer:


----------



## Ginger Ben

George-Bean said:


> What (in brief) does each of the substances do? If its not too much trouble, I see them mentioned often and just wondered.


I'm not an expert but here we go!

Test is test, the different names refer to the ester that the test molecules are attached to in order to control their release into your system.

Test suspension is esterless and the fastest acting

Test prop is fast but less so

Test e and c are slower

Test Dec is slowest I think

Basically the faster the ester the quicker it takes your natural levels to superhuman levels and the sooner.the effects of that are noticable. But shorter esters means more jabs as they only last.up.to a.few.days.

Prop is pinned daily or every other day (eod). Test e is pinned once a week usually.

So you start with both as it takes test e about 4-5 weeks to show effects but while.yore waiting.for that the prop kicks in. Then you switch to weekly jabs.once the e has kicked in.

We also run an oral steroid in my case dbol as theae also kick in quickly and work very well with a base of test.

Dbol.is a mass builder, it massively increases the rate of.protein synthesis.which means.more muscle tissue being created. It also causes.you to retain a bit.of water (diet dictates how much) which increases strength a bit through joint lubrication and fuller muscles.

The test is obvious really, its what makes us men, more test, more manly! More muscle, less fat (through decreased estrogen), stronger, etc etc

Hcg is made.from a hormone.found.in pregnant women's pi55! It signals your balls to keep working whilst on test as external test shuts down.your natural production. You don't really want.this.to happen as.it makes recovery harder when you come.off.

Adex is an aromitase.inhibitor. test and dbol aromatise which means some.of.the testosterone turns into estrogen.VIA the.aromatase enzyme process. This needs.to be.controlled.otherwise.you end up a watery mess with gyno!

Proviron is.normally.used for fertility as.it helps.sperm production but its also allows more free test to flow around your system. Therefpre you get mor bang for your buck frpm the steroids.

Winny or winstrol is an oral steroid which adds a lot of strength and really hardens muscles up. It doesn't add much mass. It helps.to give that dryer granite looking muscle.

Clomid gets your nuts working again post cycle and nolva.stops.you getting gyno from.any estrogen rebound.you might.get from having the test levels of a.teenage girl when.you.come off before natty test picks back up.

This is a VERY basic description and I've written this.whilst in the car from memory so there's a lot more too add and I've probably got some of it wrong but as far as I know that's the gist of it


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> Though ed might give better levels due to length of prop ester. Eod would be better though for sure.


Isn't the half life 2-3days?


----------



## Fatstuff

Went on the pi55 last night (Xmas work thing) woke up this morning 14 and half stone haha the beauty of being dehydrated , nice little boost though


----------



## Sweat

Fatstuff said:


> Went on the pi55 last night (Xmas work thing) woke up this morning 14 and half stone haha the beauty of being dehydrated , nice little boost though


Yeah I woke up dehydrated this morning and scales showed me under 110kg, dropped 2.5kg or slightly more from when I went to bed. Wish it was true fat loss, would be 6% in a matter of days at that rate...


----------



## biglbs

Nice Ben,well done,also Acetates are Every day,super fast and used for cutting ,esp last weeks/week pre comp...


----------



## luther1

biglbs said:


> Nice Ben,well done,also Acetates are Every day,super fast and used for cutting ,esp last weeks/week pre comp...


I've been on tren a eod? Also,bens running prop, not ace?


----------



## biglbs

luther1 said:


> I've been on tren a eod? Also,bens running prop, not ace?


The ALSO,means ,in addition/or to add to note for anyone who cares


----------



## luther1

biglbs said:


> The ALSO,means ,in addition/or to add to note for anyone who cares


A sensible reply would have done as it was a sensible question?


----------



## biglbs

luther1 said:


> A sensible reply would have done as it was a sensible question?


Keep your knickers from twisting,it was two questions tbf,i anwered them,what is the problem?Cannot put a joke on the end with smiley?Sorry mate.


----------



## Sweat

luther1 said:


> A sensible reply would have done as it was a sensible question?





biglbs said:


> View attachment 104277
> 
> 
> Keep your knickers from twisting,it was two questions tbf,i anwered them,what is the problem?Cannot put a joke on the end with smiley?Sorry mate.


Now now ladies, someone had too many babychams tonight? Handbags at the ready... gogo


----------



## luther1

Sweat said:


> Now now ladies, someone had too many babychams tonight? Handbags at the ready... gogo


I had roidrage and pm'd lobes to apologise if my reply was abrupt. The nuance of the written word!


----------



## Sweat

luther1 said:


> I had roidrage and pm'd lobes to apologise if my reply was abrupt. The nuance of the written word!


Boring! lol

Any training today matey?


----------



## biglbs

Funny enough we Pm'd and realised both of us were getting wrong end of stick,internet for you....................... and then you come along:smartass:


----------



## Sweat

biglbs said:


> Funny enough we Pm'd and realised both of us were getting wrong end of stick,internet for you....................... and then you come along:smartass:


Bunch of fairies had internet sex chat via PM and all made up now?! I cannot even get you to fight and then stream it live on UKM?

I could of made a packet selling tickets...


----------



## biglbs

Luther neg the cvnt!


----------



## luther1

Sweat said:


> Boring! lol
> 
> Any training today matey?


No, did shoulders and traps yesterday,weekend off then chest and tri's Monday.

Fed up of eod jabs so on a 200mg e10d cruise for a while. I suffer from awful moon face on test no matter how my diet is and what meds I take to counter. Would like to look 'normal' again when the test were off for a while until I decide what my next plan is.

Have you trained,done anything thrilling sweat?


----------



## Sweat

biglbs said:


> Luther neg the cvnt!
> View attachment 104321


Hey, if this idea took off I would of split the profits, free Tren for the fighters...


----------



## Sweat

luther1 said:


> No, did shoulders and traps yesterday,weekend off then chest and tri's Monday.
> 
> Fed up of eod jabs so on a 200mg e10d cruise for a while. I suffer from awful moon face on test no matter how my diet is and what meds I take to counter. Would like to look 'normal' again when the test were off for a while until I decide what my next plan is.
> 
> Have you trained,done anything thrilling sweat?


Been out for a cheeky curry tonight mate, other than that just been to the skip today and finished off the nursery. Fairly boring.

Legs tomorrow though, cannot wait, won't be saying that as I have to use banister of stairs to support me leaving the gym...


----------



## luther1

Sweat said:


> Been out for a cheeky curry tonight mate, other than that just been to the skip today and finished off the nursery. Fairly boring.
> 
> Legs tomorrow though, cannot wait, won't be saying that as I have to use banister of stairs to support me leaving the gym...


Curry for me too earlier. Have my daughter tomorrow and I can't wait. I loved getting the nursery decorated etc,time flies by and they'll being cheeky before you know it!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning all,

Had pre Xmas family gathering yesterday at in laws place. 30 of us for lunch! Lovely rare roast beef, needless to say I did not leave hungry. Drove too so no booze until last night and had 3 cheeky Guinness.

Off to see our new puppy again this morning as cant pick him up until after Xmas. Then food all afternoon lol followed by dinner at my mums. Not too shabby a weekend


----------



## Fatstuff

@luther have u tried some natural diuretics like vit c and dandelion etc for your moon face? either that or lose a bit of pork fatty


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> Morning all,
> 
> Had pre Xmas family gathering yesterday at in laws place. 30 of us for lunch! Lovely rare roast beef, needless to say I did not leave hungry. Drove too so no booze until last night and had 3 cheeky Guinness.
> 
> Off to see our new puppy again this morning as cant pick him up until after Xmas. Then food all afternoon lol followed by dinner at my mums. Not too shabby a weekend


get some pics of the pup, any particular breed?


----------



## luther1

Fatstuff said:


> @luther have u tried some natural diuretics like vit c and dandelion etc for your moon face? either that or lose a bit of pork fatty


Yes I have,I genuinely look like I'm puffing my cheeks out


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> get some pics of the pup, any particular breed?


Will do. He's a boarder terrier jack Russell cross


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> Yes I have,I genuinely look like I'm puffing my cheeks out


How about aqua ban or those other products for women who retain water through pmt? They might work better?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Chest and tris tomorrow, bang up for that!


----------



## flinty90

Morning mate !!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> Morning mate !!!


Morning buddy how's it hanging?


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Morning buddy how's it hanging?


im good mate thanks .. just about keeping diet somewhere near what it should be, but its been very loose i have to admit since last weekend.. a couple of days been bang on but the rest have been found wanting...

looks like your enjoying yourself.. your a bit of a socialiser reallly arent you mate, its good to see as i feel that i have to put all my life on hold if im focusing on doing something.. not cos im wanting to get better results as such its just the way im made up i think.. as you know i have always struggled with balance.. now i have come of cycle and 12 weeks have been achieved and its time to socialise i am struggling to stay on point with diet, training is still great but diet is my downfall !!

anyway i will be ok,, hope you enjoy your day mate im sure you will !!!


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Morning all,
> 
> Had pre Xmas family gathering yesterday at in laws place. 30 of us for lunch! Lovely rare roast beef, needless to say I did not leave hungry. Drove too so no booze until last night and had 3 cheeky Guinness.
> 
> Off to see our new puppy again this morning as cant pick him up until after Xmas. Then food all afternoon lol followed by dinner at my mums. Not too shabby a weekend


30 of you!

That's one big roast lol


----------



## Sweat

R0BLET said:


> 30 of you!
> 
> That's one big roast lol


They roasted ben's left Trap to feed them, good job they didn't use your's Rob, would struggle to make a single chicken nugget!


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> 30 of you!
> 
> That's one big roast lol


Fillet of beef!! They are minted to be fair


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> im good mate thanks .. just about keeping diet somewhere near what it should be, but its been very loose i have to admit since last weekend.. a couple of days been bang on but the rest have been found wanting...
> 
> looks like your enjoying yourself.. your a bit of a socialiser reallly arent you mate, its good to see as i feel that i have to put all my life on hold if im focusing on doing something.. not cos im wanting to get better results as such its just the way im made up i think.. as you know i have always struggled with balance.. now i have come of cycle and 12 weeks have been achieved and its time to socialise i am struggling to stay on point with diet, training is still great but diet is my downfall !!
> 
> anyway i will be ok,, hope you enjoy your day mate im sure you will !!!


I know what you mean. I've not eaten.enough this weekend and had pudding yesterday. Am annoyed now I'm home as haven't really.got enough.food in.house either. The diet side really does pi55 me off sometimes! Lol

Fvck it though as long as its right most of the time then progress will be made. Might just be a.bit.slower.

I'll.never go mega strict as.I won't.keep it up so no point getting to a level I can't maintain.


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> I know what you mean. I've not eaten.enough this weekend and had pudding yesterday. Am annoyed now I'm home as haven't really.got enough.food in.house either. The diet side really does pi55 me off sometimes! Lol
> 
> Fvck it though as long as its right most of the time then progress will be made. Might just be a.bit.slower.
> 
> I'll.never go mega strict as.I won't.keep it up so no point getting to a level I can't maintain.


just take lots of gear instead


----------



## Sweat

Fatstuff said:


> just take lots of gear instead


Looking big in your new avi mate! BRUTE!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Need some decent food tonight, eaten like a field mouse on a diet today....might get a curry


----------



## Fatstuff

Should eat a dry malt loaf, I hear that's the food of the gods :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Went for a 14oz Angus rump steak, few chips, peas and a grilled mushroom!


----------



## luther1

My ex was Xmas shopping in amazingstoke yesterday Ben and said she saw an absolute unit of a bber,wasn't you was it?


----------



## Sweat

Ginger Ben said:


> Went for a 14oz Angus rump steak, few chips, peas and a grilled mushroom!


I am well jealous, sounds lush, get me one please Ben... early Christmas present or something!


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> My ex was Xmas shopping in amazingstoke yesterday Ben and said she saw an absolute unit of a bber,wasn't you was it?


Doubt it mate I'm none of those things! Lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

Chest and tris with no spotter tomorrow. Won't be pushing max weights for obvious reasons but might try and set up a good incline bench in a rack and hit that hard. Maybe a bit of smith too??


----------



## Ginger Ben

Food today, not ideal but not too bad

3 scrambled eggs on 2 brown toast

50g whey with 80g oats shake

5 scrambled eggs

Pepperami

14oz steak and chips, veg

Bit of chocolate

Handfull of mixed nuts

40g protein blend with 40g pb


----------



## Ginger Ben

Chest Monday!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Chest and Tris this morning

Low incline db bench

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] drop set to [email protected] with 3 second negatives

weight felt good but didn't want to go heavier with no spotter as reps would have been too low and a bit shabby probably

Low Incline smith bench

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] slow reps

[email protected] slow reps drop set to [email protected] with 3 second negatives

Weight on bar, not including bar

Chest focussed dips, lee priest style

10

10

10

9

10

all at body weight as are really hard doing them this way as opposed to tricep/shoulder focussed

Superset v bar press down

[email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

Superset rope pull downs

[email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

Tris screaming after these

Floor wipers

15,15,15,15,15,15,15 (105 reps total, abs screaming too!)

Good session, made most of it without a spotter by slowing reps right down and really feeling muscle working and burning!

Two more session left before xmas now, wednesday and friday. Will then have a week off due to being away for most of xmas and then hit it hard the following friday. May even start cycle then too to get cracking


----------



## Sweat

Nice session buddy. I got chest this afternoon as well.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sweat said:


> Nice session buddy. I got chest this afternoon as well.


Tear it up!! 

Was a good session to be honest, great pump which is always nice and felt strong. Weights are going to fly up on cycle! I smell 60's!


----------



## Sweat

Ginger Ben said:


> Tear it up!!
> 
> Was a good session to be honest, great pump which is always nice and felt strong. Weights are going to fly up on cycle! I smell 60's!


I only went back to DB's as first exercise recently as been doing PL based stuff for a while so all BB related and it was a shock using DB's again. That being said 50's weren't an issue so might be on 60's soon too.

Although I am trying to do flyes and cable crossovers first to shock my pecs into actually growing for a change. Think currently I rely on delts and triceps to carry me through the big weights too much...


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sweat said:


> I only went back to DB's as first exercise recently as been doing PL based stuff for a while so all BB related and it was a shock using DB's again. That being said 50's weren't an issue so might be on 60's soon too.
> 
> Although I am trying to do flyes and cable crossovers first to shock my pecs into actually growing for a change. Think currently I rely on delts and triceps to carry me through the big weights too much...


Yeah I know what you mean about that, with the 50's I think I get too much shoulder input but dropping back a bit today I definitely felt it more in chest. Maybe doing something like cross overs to "activate" the chest a bit more first would be a good plan? Will give it a try next time and see if it makes a difference.


----------



## Sweat

Ginger Ben said:



> Yeah I know what you mean about that, with the 50's I think I get too much shoulder input but dropping back a bit today I definitely felt it more in chest. Maybe doing something like cross overs to "activate" the chest a bit more first would be a good plan? Will give it a try next time and see if it makes a difference.


Yeah, I defo think they will pre-fatigue the chest first to then put the focus on that for the pressing. That is my hope anyway.


----------



## flinty90

deffo agree with you both. i could do 60 s pretty easily i think. but i wouldnt be squeezing reps out so no point. i dropped to 40 s and really slow negatives all way down. pause then a smooth positive really felt loads better and used the weight better imo..

ben thanks for that pm mate.. oh and i love the fact your using low incline position for chest. its done me world of good .. always use it now rather than flat x good session..


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> deffo agree with you both. i could do 60 s pretty easily i think. but i wouldnt be squeezing reps out so no point. i dropped to 40 s and really slow negatives all way down. pause then a smooth positive really felt loads better and used the weight better imo..
> 
> ben thanks for that pm mate.. oh and i love the fact your using low incline position for chest. its done me world of good .. always use it now rather than flat x good session..


No worries mate, hope its helpful.

I never flat benchate, always decline bar and low incline dbs. Definitely much better than flat benching for a number of reasons imo.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Food thus far

Intra wo - bcaas and 3/4 scoop vitargo

Meal 1 pwo - 80g oats, 50g whey

Meal 2 - 5 whole eggs scrambled

Meal 3 - 250g cooked weight chicken, half a tin of spuds, loads of veg, 1 tbls curry paste, 1/3 carton of passata

Meal 4 -40g protein blend, 25g natty pb, 40g oats in a shake

Meal 5 - Will be chicken fajitas with wraps, onions and peppers and around 250g cooked weight chicken

Meal 6 - tub of quark, spoon of pb, scoop of protein

Done


----------



## Ginger Ben

Knackered bed soon and off to london tomorrow arvo for a hopefully beneficial meeting!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning all, chest is humming this morning. Session yesterday clearly hit the spot! Rest day today, busy one work wise.

Back and bis or maybe boulders/traps tomorow not sure yet.

Food should be spot on today, will add it all up today as interested to see what macros look like for my 'normal' day.


----------



## flinty90

have a good day Ben.. hope your beneficial meeting is very fruitful X


----------



## Sweat

Morning Ben, Flintster and all you other scrubba's.


----------



## flinty90

Sweat said:


> Morning Ben, Flintster and all you other scrubba's.


hey bro .. you ok mate


----------



## Sweat

flinty90 said:


> hey bro .. you ok mate


Tip top at the moment mate, and icing on the cake I had a great nights sleep, first one with no weird as fvck tren dreams...

All good in your hood?


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> have a good day Ben.. hope your beneficial meeting is very fruitful X


Thanks Flinty, fingers crossed!!


----------



## TELBOR

Enjoy the rest TM


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Hows it going chaps?

Just about to do my HCG shot, the insulin syrinages i have go up to 100, is 100 1ml?


----------



## TELBOR

Mr_Morocco said:


> Hows it going chaps?
> 
> Just about to do my HCG shot, the insulin syrinages i have go up to 100, is 100 1ml?


Yes mate


----------



## Ginger Ben

Chilly in London this arvo but there is so much totty wandering about its insane


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Chilly in London this arvo but there is so much totty wandering about its insane


Gone in the wheelchair mate


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Chilly in London this arvo but there is so much totty wandering about its insane


Oh, pics please


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> Chilly in London this arvo but there is so much totty wandering about its insane


Totty? Is it 1989 and full of yuppies up London?


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> Totty? Is it 1989 and full of yuppies up London?


You'd love it if it was, your clothes would be fashionable


----------



## Sweat

Ginger Ben said:


> You'd love it if it was, your clothes would be fashionable


LMAO, good come back!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Hit 300g protein already today, struggling with carbs though. I'm about 500 cals behind where I need to be for the day.....what to do??


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Hit 300g protein already today, struggling with carbs though. I'm about 500 cals behind where I need to be for the day.....what to do??


eat 500 more cals ???


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> eat 500 more cals ???


Of what though? Thinking a shake with good glug of evoo in it


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Of what though? Thinking a shake with good glug of evoo in it


errrrmmmmm have peanut butter rather than evoo ... what about some rice pudding ???

mix in a scoop of protein mmmmm my fave


----------



## Sweat

Ginger Ben said:


> Of what though? Thinking a shake with good glug of evoo in it


Two scoops of protein is about 250 calories or so? add in the evo yeah, that will easily add it up for you. Or make it will milk to increase it with some more carbs and protein in place of the fat.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Final macros are

3192 cals

118g fat

181 carbs

354 protein


----------



## Ginger Ben

Got up early this morning by chance so thrown down a 40g whey, 40g oat shake pre wo!

Almost jabbed some prop early Pmsl


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Got up early this morning by chance so thrown down a 40g whey, 40g oat shake pre wo!
> 
> Almost jabbed some prop early Pmsl


Good lad!

Tut, tut, tut....... almost isn't good enough


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning again!

Back and bis

Chins

[email protected]+25kg

[email protected]+25kg

[email protected]+20kg

[email protected]+10kg

Deads

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Felt heavy today for some reason

Db rows

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Wide grip pull downs

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Standing ez bar curls - excluding bar weight

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Good session today. Slowed everything right down. Slightly lower weights than normal because of this but felt it so much more which is the aim ultimately! 2013 the year of no ego lifting!!


----------



## TELBOR

Nice session mate, good numbers still even if they felt "heavy"........ 180kg is heavy btw lol


----------



## Richie186

Good session mate. I wouldn't call those modest weights, my 1rm on deads is 170kg. Looking forward to seeing what you lift in march.


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Nice session mate, good numbers still even if they felt "heavy"........ 180kg is heavy btw lol


lol yeah I know but I should be doing more! Might speak to @ewen about a simple programme to work on getting deads up.



Richie186 said:


> Good session mate. I wouldn't call those modest weights, my 1rm on deads is 170kg. Looking forward to seeing what you lift in march.


Thanks. Me too mate!


----------



## MRSTRONG

Ginger Ben said:


> lol yeah I know but I should be doing more! Might speak to @ewen about a simple programme to work on getting deads up.
> 
> Thanks. Me too mate!


more squats with a power stance so feet nice and wide working glutes/hams/hips these will bring deads up also keep deads reps/sets low volume as its a power move taxes cns big time .

for bb with a power twist try doing block periodisation for hypertrophy this is split so you have phases giving all muscle fibre types a blast meaning a better built look , more dense more and bigger muscle its superior to common 3x10 or to failure systems .

http://www.myosynthesis.com/block-periodization-bodybuilders

http://www.verkhoshansky.com/


----------



## Ginger Ben

ewen said:


> more squats with a power stance so feet nice and wide working glutes/hams/hips these will bring deads up also keep deads reps/sets low volume as its a power move taxes cns big time .
> 
> for bb with a power twist try doing block periodisation for hypertrophy this is split so you have phases giving all muscle fibre types a blast meaning a better built look , more dense more and bigger muscle its superior to common 3x10 or to failure systems .
> 
> http://www.myosynthesis.com/block-periodization-bodybuilders
> 
> http://www.verkhoshansky.com/


Thanks Ewen, will take a look at both of those links and see what they have to say. I'm not much of a squatter but when I have done it for a while I do notice my deads are better/easier. Maybe I need to look at squatting again!

Reps when it lets me


----------



## MRSTRONG

Ginger Ben said:


> Thanks Ewen, will take a look at both of those links and see what they have to say. I'm not much of a squatter but when I have done it for a while I do notice my deads are better/easier. Maybe I need to look at squatting again!
> 
> Reps when it lets me


i really think doing periods of power/oly/front squats will serve leg development far better than any other exercises just look at most powerlifters and oly squatters legs then look at most bodybuilders legs you`ll see a massive difference thats why pro bb`s use eastern bloc training .


----------



## Ginger Ben

ewen said:


> i really think doing periods of power/oly/front squats will serve leg development far better than any other exercises just look at most powerlifters and oly squatters legs then look at most bodybuilders legs you`ll see a massive difference thats why pro bb`s use eastern bloc training .


Yeah, you're right for sure. Might make it a new years resolution, squat more!

Cheers mate.


----------



## Sweat

ewen said:


> more squats with a power stance so feet nice and wide working glutes/hams/hips these will bring deads up also keep deads reps/sets low volume as its a power move taxes cns big time .
> 
> for bb with a power twist try doing block periodisation for hypertrophy this is split so you have phases giving all muscle fibre types a blast meaning a better built look , more dense more and bigger muscle its superior to common 3x10 or to failure systems .
> 
> http://www.myosynthesis.com/block-periodization-bodybuilders
> 
> http://www.verkhoshansky.com/


Ewen's just made all this up, it is mumbo jumbo... do not take advice from a ginger hamster in a santa outfit... this is not going to end well!


----------



## MRSTRONG

Sweat said:


> Ewen's just made all this up, it is mumbo jumbo... do not take advice from a ginger hamster in a santa outfit... this is not going to end well!


haha alright dale


----------



## Ginger Ben




----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> View attachment 104653


Looking well mate


----------



## flinty90

R0BLET said:


> Looking well mate


looks like a bit of dbol bloat lol


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> looks like a bit of dbol bloat lol


Yeah could do with some adex and vitamin c reckon.

Beard looks well though


----------



## flinty90

R0BLET said:


> Yeah could do with some adex and vitamin c reckon.
> 
> Beard looks well though


if its not ginger mate he is already onto a winner !!!


----------



## TELBOR

> if its not ginger mate he is already onto a winner !!!


Tbh mate I'm calling BS on Ben's update pic.

Doesn't look like him does it!!??


----------



## Ginger Ben

Lol tossers :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

So far today, plenty to go 

Cals - 2,809

Carbs - 224

Fat - 90

'tein 271

All squeeky clean aside from 3 jaffa cakes


----------



## Sweat

Ginger Ben said:


> So far today, plenty to go
> 
> Cals - 2,809
> 
> Carbs - 224
> 
> Fat - 90
> 
> 'tein 271
> 
> All squeeky clean aside from 3 jaffa cakes


For comparison purposes, mine are:

Calories - 1,600

Carbs - 116

Fat - 31

Protein - 210

Not been to gym yet thus looks a little low. Still keeping the protein high tho, shakes sloshing round in my stomach at the moment attests to that!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sweat said:


> For comparison purposes, mine are:
> 
> Calories - 1,600
> 
> Carbs - 116
> 
> Fat - 31
> 
> Protein - 210
> 
> Not been to gym yet thus looks a little low. Still keeping the protein high tho, shakes sloshing round in my stomach at the moment attests to that!


What time did you start eating?


----------



## Sweat

Ginger Ben said:


> What time did you start eating?


Crack of dawn when I woke up mate, but you'd likely call it about 9:30 or so...


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sweat said:


> Crack of dawn when I woke up mate, but you'd likely call it about 9:30 or so...


Lol, lazy bar steward. You've got a lot of post wo food to get down you then!


----------



## TELBOR

Sweat said:


> For comparison purposes, mine are:
> 
> Calories - 1,600
> 
> Carbs - 116
> 
> Fat - 31
> 
> Protein - 210
> 
> Not been to gym yet thus looks a little low. Still keeping the protein high tho, shakes sloshing round in my stomach at the moment attests to that!


And for my comparison;

Cals ?

Protein ?

Carbs ?

Fats ?

Lol

Tbh it's pretty much the same Mon-Fri 

550g Rump sat at home


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> And for my comparison;
> 
> Cals ?
> 
> Protein ?
> 
> Carbs ?
> 
> Fats ?
> 
> Lol
> 
> Tbh it's pretty much the same Mon-Fri
> 
> 550g Rump sat at home


My diet doesn't change much Monday to Friday tbh but I sometimes keep track of it for a few days to make sure its still where I think it is. Should end today on 3700 or so which is good for a training day.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> My diet doesn't change much Monday to Friday tbh but I sometimes keep track of it for a few days to make sure its still where I think it is. Should end today on 3700 or so which is good for a training day.


I should finish up at a similar number, 3500-4000 is an average day...... still don't grow like a weed though lol

Anywho soon as i get in dbol will be popped! Tren popped and some Arginine too 

Let's pump this 34 inch chest!!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> I should finish up at a similar number, 3500-4000 is an average day...... still don't grow like a weed though lol
> 
> Anywho soon as i get in dbol will be popped! Tren popped and some Arginine too
> 
> Let's pump this 34 inch chest!!!


Fvck knows how you don't put weight on with that amount of cals. Have a good session! Lol at arginine as well as dbol! Sadist.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Fvck knows how you don't put weight on with that amount of cals. Have a good session! Lol at arginine as well as dbol! Sadist.


Because I'm a freak pmsl

6 meals a day and a binge on a night at the weekend and I don't grow lol

Maybe need to go 4000+??

Hahaha, gotta love pump


----------



## luther1

Just bought one of those microwave pouch bags of mixed grains. Bulgur wheat,lentils,red guinola and soya flakes. 60gms of carbs in a 250 gm pouch and 20gm of protein. Having it tomorrow at work with my chicken to make a change from rice. Anyone tried it?


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> Just bought one of those microwave pouch bags of mixed grains. Bulgur wheat,lentils,red guinola and soya flakes. 60gms of carbs in a 250 gm pouch and 20gm of protein. Having it tomorrow at work with my chicken to make a change from rice. Anyone tried it?


Sounds too posh for me bro pmsl


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Because I'm a freak pmsl
> 
> 6 meals a day and a binge on a night at the weekend and I don't grow lol
> 
> Maybe need to go 4000+??
> 
> Hahaha, gotta love pump


You sure it's 3500-4000? Your fats are pretty low, could easily up by 500 cals if you needed to.


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> Just bought one of those microwave pouch bags of mixed grains. Bulgur wheat,lentils,red guinola and soya flakes. 60gms of carbs in a 250 gm pouch and 20gm of protein. Having it tomorrow at work with my chicken to make a change from rice. Anyone tried it?


No mate but they sound good.

Any idea on high carb healthy stuff? I'm getting bored of oats!!


----------



## luther1

R0BLET said:


> Sounds too posh for me bro pmsl


That's why I posted it in bens journal lol


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> No mate but they sound good.
> 
> Any idea on high carb healthy stuff? I'm getting bored of oats!!


To put in a shake?


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> You sure it's 3500-4000? Your fats are pretty low, could easily up by 500 cals if you needed to.


Yup.

Fats are low mate, but that's my diet I have in place.

I know I could get 500 from fats alone pmsl


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> That's why I posted it in bens journal lol


Pmsl. Good point!

He'll get his chef to advise.

You never come in mine anyway


----------



## luther1

R0BLET said:


> Pmsl. Good point!
> 
> He'll get his chef to advise.
> 
> You never come in mine anyway


Did t know you had another one on the go? Only that oral tren one?


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Yup.
> 
> Fats are low mate, but that's my diet I have in place.
> 
> I know I could get 500 from fats alone pmsl


Well it's not working is it! 

Up your fats numpty :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> To put in a shake?


No, generally. Without shakes full of oats I struggle to get enough carbs in. Wondered if there were any secret super high carb foods that are healthy? :lol: I eat spuds, rice, oats and the odd bit of bread/wraps but thats about it really.


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> Did t know you had another one on the go? Only that oral tren one?


Yeah I've got a proper one lol



Ginger Ben said:


> Well it's not working is it!
> 
> Up your fats numpty :lol:


Never!! Tbh mate I've only been on this one for 4 ish weeks, so why change it?

Yeah next week it'll be less strict but I need to give it a good 8 weeks really 

But yes, maybe up the fats a tad


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Yeah I've got a proper one lol
> 
> Never!! Tbh mate I've only been on this one for 4 ish weeks, so why change it?
> 
> Yeah next week it'll be less strict but I need to give it a good 8 weeks really
> 
> But yes, maybe up the fats a tad


Your shout mate, you know me, I change things daily  Impatience I think they call it.

Why the fear of fats though, you're not a woman are you?


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> No, generally. Without shakes full of oats I struggle to get enough carbs in. Wondered if there were any secret super high carb foods that are healthy? :lol: I eat spuds, rice, oats and the odd bit of bread/wraps but thats about it really.


That's about all you can do Ben isn't it. At least all your meals are hot and have veg and usually some 5punk coloured sauce on them


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> That's about all you can do Ben isn't it. At least all your meals are hot and have veg and usually some *5punk coloured sauce *on them


Got to be thankful for small mercys.....


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Your shout mate, you know me, I change things daily  Impatience I think they call it.
> 
> Why the fear of fats though, you're not a woman are you?


Tbh mate I've never really added in a "large" amount of fats.

Haven't got a fear of them lol

And yes I do know your an impatient git lol


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> That's about all you can do Ben isn't it. At least all your meals are hot and have veg and usually some 5punk coloured sauce on them


What I'd give to have hot meals in the day lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> What I'd give to have hot meals in the day lol


This post is too easy to take the pi55 out of, so I shall refrain........


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Tbh mate I've never really added in a "large" amount of fats.
> 
> Haven't got a fear of them lol
> 
> And yes I do know your an impatient git lol


Fair enough, give it a bit longer then and see how you go, but seriously mate changing your plans all the time is definitely the best way to progress, check out my years progress after all......pmsl! :rolleye:


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> This post is too easy to take the pi55 out of, so I shall refrain........


Cúnt

Honestly I'm thinking about an office job just so I can nuke some food rather than cold shít all day


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Cúnt
> 
> Honestly I'm thinking about an office job just so I can nuke some food rather than cold shít all day


I'm not surprised mate, would be better all round I would have thought, save all that driving and fvcking about too.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Check this cvnt out, true ginger power and tbf probably my ideal "look"


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> Check this cvnt out, true ginger power and tbf probably my ideal "look"
> 
> View attachment 104692


You mean you want one arm 6'' longer than the other?

You're half way there Ben,you've got some sh!tty tattoos too


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> You mean you want one arm 6'' longer than the other?
> 
> You're half way there Ben,you've got some sh!tty tattoos too


Lol he is a bit of a lop sided cvnt isn't he. Haha yeah that's true! Might cover them up when I've got some cash I don't need.for gear or food


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol he is a bit of a lop sided cvnt isn't he. Haha yeah that's true! Might cover them up when I've got some cash I don't need.for gear or food


His arms are huge,I'd love a set like that. You've got decent arms haven't you Ben?

My pt has arms like a normal persons legs. We did a 100kg bench comp the other day,he did 32 reps and he's only 22.


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> His arms are huge,I'd love a set like that. You've got decent arms haven't you Ben?
> 
> My pt has arms like a normal persons legs. We did a 100kg bench comp the other day,he did 32 reps and he's only 22.


Yeah they are reasonable, not sure what the girth is these days....

Bloody hell that's impressive. Think I topped out at 15 when I last tried that.


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> His arms are huge,I'd love a set like that. You've got decent arms haven't you Ben?
> 
> My pt has arms like a normal persons legs. We did a 100kg bench comp the other day,he did 32 reps and he's only 22.


your PT is 22 ...


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Check this cvnt out, true ginger power and tbf probably my ideal "look"
> 
> View attachment 104692


looks a unit mate. you should get there in about 5 years no probs !!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> looks a unit mate. you should get there in about 5 years no probs !!!


I'd take a 5 year plan if that size was the end result


----------



## luther1

flinty90 said:


> your PT is 22 ...


And been on gear since 17. 6'1'' and a lean as fcuk 17 and a half stone. A 180 bench too


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> Yeah they are reasonable, not sure what the girth is these days....
> 
> Bloody hell that's impressive. Think I topped out at 15 when I last tried that.


I think I did 9


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> And been on gear since 17. 6'1'' and a lean as fcuk 17 and a half stone. A 180 bench too


Is he ugly? Please tell me he's ugly


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> I'd take a 5 year plan if that size was the end result


Would you fúck lol

5 min plan and your up in arms about your goals pmsl

X


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> Is he ugly? Please tell me he's ugly


We trained at a mates gym in Bournemouth a while back and on the way home popped in to see my little girl because I thought she would think he was a giant and the ex said that I looked more of a bber than him. Just sayin'


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> We trained at a mates gym in Bournemouth a while back and on the way home popped in to see my little girl because I thought she would think he was a giant and the ex said that I looked more of a bber than him. Just sayin'


I don't get it?

bber....... is that Bummer down there?


----------



## luther1

R0BLET said:


> I don't get it?
> 
> bber....... is that Bummer down there?


Did I say bber,meant body popper


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> Did I say bber,meant body popper


That's better lol


----------



## luther1

R0BLET said:


> That's better lol


I'm off too see @flinty next week and he used to pt Jen,so she will vouch for his henchness


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> I'm off too see @flinty next week and he used to pt Jen,so she will vouch for his henchness


Bringing the bird up mate?!

Time and Venue please


----------



## luther1

R0BLET said:


> Bringing the bird up mate?!
> 
> Time and Venue please


 Inbetween Xmas and new year I hope. Yes she's coming. Are you training with us?


----------



## flinty90

R0BLET said:


> Bringing the bird up mate?!
> 
> Time and Venue please


yes when you coming luther ??


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> Inbetween Xmas and new year I hope. Yes she's coming. Are you training with us?


seriously lets get a date sorted bro ....


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> Inbetween Xmas and new year I hope. Yes she's coming. Are you training with us?


Depends when it is sir, would be good though


----------



## luther1

flinty90 said:


> seriously lets get a date sorted bro ....


I'll check with Jen to see if she has the kids next Friday night,if not then I'll book snoop into the kennels and cruise on up. Is the 28th ok with you?


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Would you fúck lol
> 
> 5 min plan and your up in arms about your goals pmsl
> 
> X


[email protected]! Lol


----------



## luther1

And obviously no one will mention to her that they've seen her t!ts


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> I'll check with Jen to see if she has the kids next Friday night,if not then I'll book snoop into the kennels and cruise on up. Is the 28th ok with you?


cant do 28th mate or 29th... can do 30th though ??? or 27th


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> And obviously no one will mention to her that they've seen her t!ts


Bahahahahaha you will be nervous all day won't you! Pmsl


----------



## Ginger Ben

3500 cals with a shake and pb to go. 3850 or so end number more or less.

Not feeling bloated at all which is good.


----------



## luther1

flinty90 said:


> cant do 28th mate or 29th... can do 30th though ??? or 27th


Right,I'll run those dates past her. I'm easy,it's just that she has to see when the old man has the kids


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> Right,I'll run those dates past her. I'm easy,it's just that she has to see when the old man has the kids


well it would be great to get you up here.. dont get my hopes up and let me down now !!! X


----------



## luther1

flinty90 said:


> well it would be great to get you up here.. dont get my hopes up and let me down now !!! X


I'm seeing her later on tonight. She's on a girls night out then she coming round to caress my power tool


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> I'm seeing her later on tonight. She's on a girls night out then she coming round to caress my power tool


more like a fcukin mini dremmel lol..


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning Bros and Hos looks like a day of solid rain across the whole country today, should be happy its not snow I suppose...

Rest day today and last proper day of work too before Christmas 

Food is planned for the day and shall be around the 3200 cal mark which is fine for a rest day imo.

That's about all I've got to offer this morning...


----------



## Fatstuff

Thanks weatherman


----------



## Ginger Ben

So boulders tomorrow morning, was going to be last sesh before xmas but turns out I should be able to get in the gym Sunday too  Should be legs but I'll be fvcked if I'm doing that for my last session before a week off so chest it is! pmsl :lol:

Was watching a few vids on you tube last night and amongst the usual [email protected] I found some great ones of jonnie jackson training with branch warren. Really illustrated well the theory of partial reps when taking something to absolute failure. Going to try and employ some of these methods tomorrow for shoulders to see how it goes.

Plan is -

RC warm ups as usual

Heavy ass dips - 4-5 sets

Smith shoulder press - pyramid weight up, reps down then come back down ending on a total failure set with partials until I can't move the bar off the safety stops.

Face Pulls - can do full stack comfortably now so will do these mega slow and drop set them at the end

DB Lat raises

Oly Bar Shrugs - pyramid up and down giant set probably something like 100,130,160,130,100 and go to failure on each

That ought to do it


----------



## Sweat

Ginger Ben said:


> So boulders tomorrow morning, was going to be last sesh before xmas but turns out I should be able to get in the gym Sunday too  Should be legs but I'll be fvcked if I'm doing that for my last session before a week off so chest it is! pmsl :lol:
> 
> Was watching a few vids on you tube last night and amongst the usual [email protected] I found some great ones of jonnie jackson training with branch warren. Really illustrated well the theory of partial reps when taking something to absolute failure. Going to try and employ some of these methods tomorrow for shoulders to see how it goes.
> 
> Plan is -
> 
> RC warm ups as usual
> 
> Heavy ass dips - 4-5 sets
> 
> Smith shoulder press - pyramid weight up, reps down then come back down ending on a total failure set with partials until I can't move the bar off the safety stops.
> 
> Face Pulls - can do full stack comfortably now so will do these mega slow and drop set them at the end
> 
> DB Lat raises
> 
> Oly Bar Shrugs - pyramid up and down giant set probably something like 100,130,160,130,100 and go to failure on each
> 
> That ought to do it


Chest Hoare!

We all love chest, never see anyone say "can only do one workout this week, think i'll totally destroy legs to the point I can barely walk..."


----------



## Fatstuff

Sweat said:


> Chest Hoare!
> 
> We all love chest, never see anyone say "can only do one workout this week, think i'll totally destroy legs to the point I can barely walk..."


if i did one workout a week it would be squat, bench, press and chins!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> if i did one workout a week it would be squat, bench, press and chins!!


If you did one at all...... :whistling:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Meal 1 - 50g whey, 80g oats

Meal 2 - 8 whole eggs 1 teaspoon Evoo

Meal 3 - 200g steak, 150g brown rice, 100g mixed veg all cooked weight


----------



## Ginger Ben

The final pieces of the puzzle have arrived


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> The final pieces of the puzzle have arrived


nice, when u starting?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> nice, when u starting?


Tempted by the 28th Dec but might get New Years eve out the way first due to the high likelihood of getting bladdered  Also not sure what gym opening hours are around NY so need to check as if it's shut for a few days it's a waste of gear lol.


----------



## Sweat

How you eating those 8 whole eggs? I used to be able to eat 6 boiled ones but cannot do it anymore, scrambled or omlette with bit of pepper and herbs is what I do now.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sweat said:


> How you eating those 8 whole eggs? I used to be able to eat 6 boiled ones but cannot do it anymore, scrambled or omlette with bit of pepper and herbs is what I do now.


Scrambled mate, only way I can get 8 down without feeling sick!


----------



## Ginger Ben

So far today


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> So far today


I hate you.

That is all


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> I hate you.
> 
> That is all


Lol, don't be jelly brah :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Great White said:


> Source Posting on public boards is forbidden!
> 
> DO NOT even bother wasting time posing sources.
> 
> There are mods here almost 24/7 so you will be wasting your time if you do so.
> 
> Also, requests for sources will be ignored on here.
> 
> Please Do not openally ask for sources either!!
> 
> This is for your own safty. If you post openally for a source then you will be scammed, no questions asked.
> 
> Thanks for listening
> 
> Paul


Pmsl look at thiamin quote its bringing up as I "quote" you.

And yes, I am jealous


----------



## Sweat

I about 10g behind you on carbs and protein, but 50g behind on fats.


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Pmsl look at thiamin quote its bringing up as I "quote" you.
> 
> And yes, I am jealous


Weird, I've had that same quote in my tappaty talk before as well


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sweat said:


> I about 10g behind you on carbs and protein, but 50g behind on fats.


Best get some down you then! Lol


----------



## Sweat

Ginger Ben said:


> Best get some down you then! Lol


Cannot... cry... weigh in this morning was pooh, well because of the fact I not had a pooh in about 48 hours or so... lol.

My total fat per day target is 50g or less.

Leg day 2moro... canny wait... sadisiticly looking forward to it.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sweat said:


> Cannot... cry... weigh in this morning was pooh, well because of the fact I not had a pooh in about 48 hours or so... lol.
> 
> My total fat per day target is 50g or less.
> 
> Leg day 2moro... canny wait... sadisiticly looking forward to it.


Get some fat in then to lube it all up! Lol


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Weird, I've had that same quote in my tappaty talk before as well


And when I write this on this Samsung S3 it puts thiamin what ever that is pmsl


----------



## Sweat

R0BLET said:


> And when I write this on this Samsung S3 it puts thiamin what ever that is pmsl


Thiamin is a B vitamin, very important one if you are a heavy boozer / alchololic....


----------



## Sweat

Ginger Ben said:


> Get some fat in then to lube it all up! Lol


Taken loads of fibre supp and maybe some more roughage with dinner tonight to help it out... lol


----------



## TELBOR

Sweat said:


> Thiamin is a B vitamin, very important one if you are a heavy boozer / alchololic....


Thanks Google


----------



## Sweat

R0BLET said:


> Thanks Google


Wasn't from google mate, first hand experience. Is crucial as alcohol depletes it, you have to get it OTC as the amount you need is about 15000% RDA or something or was for me, but then again I was drinking 150-180 units per week as a minimum.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Dinner was 3 homemade beef burgers cooked on the foreman with some cheese, grilled courgette, red pepper and onions. Yum!


----------



## luther1

Mine was tgi fridays for a full rack of ribs,loads of fries,wings as a side and choc cake yum


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> Mine was tgi fridays for a full rack of ribs,loads of fries,wings as a side and choc cake yum


Lovely! Tgi in southampton I presume? We go there occasionally.


----------



## Ginger Ben

I am bang up for shoulders tomorrow!


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> Lovely! Tgi in southampton I presume? We go there occasionally.


You presume wrong benjy. Fareham branch,2 mins away from fcukingham palace. Southampton is 15


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> You presume wrong benjy. Fareham branch,2 mins away from fcukingham palace. Southampton is 15


Near makro?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Last meal today was tub of quark, 30g pb and a scoop choc nut whey 

My protein chocolate nut impact whey is lovely BTW


----------



## Sweat

Ginger Ben said:


> Last meal today was tub of quark, 30g pb and a scoop choc nut whey
> 
> My protein chocolate nut impact whey is lovely BTW


Thanks for the recommendation, to reply in kind, BBW Choc Orange Caesin is absolute crud, stay away from it. Does not mix, sticks to shaker and tastes rubbish. Will be going back to ON Caesin again unless someone knows a good alternative. Taste is a bonus, but mixability is a must for me. Hate lumpy drinks.


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> Near makro?


Yes. Next time youre at either let me know


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> Yes. Next time youre at either let me know


you speak to jen about dates bro ?? or you just fcukin me about


----------



## luther1

flinty90 said:


> you speak to jen about dates bro ?? or you just fcukin me about


Ill speak to her tomorrow,forgot all about it today,sorry


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> Ill speak to her tomorrow,forgot all about it today,sorry


how the fcuk can you forget ?? cant you speak to her unless you have her in fron of you ya cnut lol ... is she just a made up bird ?


----------



## luther1

flinty90 said:


> how the fcuk can you forget ?? cant you speak to her unless you have her in fron of you ya cnut lol ... is she just a made up bird ?


Got alot of balls in the air,spinning alot of plates,lot of irons in the fire etc


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> Got alot of balls in the air,spinning alot of plates,lot of irons in the fire etc


cnut !!! dont worry bro you just come at the drop of a hat i have nothing going on in my life i just wait around for cnuts like you to make there mind up


----------



## luther1

Using kitetica whey at the mo. Made by the farmers that produce the whey in ireland. The best allround that ive used


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> Using kitetica whey at the mo. Made by the farmers that produce the whey in ireland. The best allround that ive used


we can see its working for you !! Ivan Drago X


----------



## flinty90

just watching Rocky lol that scene were he takes adrian back to his flat., i can imagine luther bieng like that fcuker on his dates haha.. talking like a cnut and bieng thick as fcuk !!!

yo Jen we did it !!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sweat said:


> Thanks for the recommendation, to reply in kind, BBW Choc Orange Caesin is absolute crud, stay away from it. Does not mix, sticks to shaker and tastes rubbish. Will be going back to ON Caesin again unless someone knows a good alternative. Taste is a bonus, but mixability is a must for me. Hate lumpy drinks.


I hate caesin on its own tbh I always.use a blend or eat it in the form of quark.


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> Yes. Next time youre at either let me know


Will do broseph


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> Made by the farmers that produce the whey in ireland.


Is that bollocks?


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> just watching Rocky lol that scene were he takes adrian back to his flat., i can imagine luther bieng like that fcuker on his dates haha.. talking like a cnut and bieng thick as fcuk !!!
> 
> yo Jen we did it !!!


Apart from he has to knock the girl out first


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> Is that bollocks?


Have a google. The whey is produced by their own cows and manufactured on site. Proper stuff


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> Have a google. The whey is produced by their own cows and manufactured on site. Proper stuff


I've got a sample of it I think. Will check it out. Though not sure I'd trust a bunch of mick farmers to make it properly lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

:yawn:

Stimulants required!


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> :yawn:
> 
> Stimulants required!


Morning, have a coffee and crack on lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Morning, have a coffee and crack on lol


Fvck that, pre wo stims


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Fvck that, pre wo stims


Dirty slag! Dbol and prop lol


----------



## Sweat

Mawning!


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Dirty slag! Dbol and prop lol


No not today, that's Sundays plan


----------



## Ginger Ben

207 lbs this morning after a 3lb dump so weight is holding steady lol


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> 207 lbs this morning after a 3lb dump so weight is holding steady lol


skinny cnut


----------



## Ginger Ben

Shoulders this morning, was great

Dips

[email protected]+25

[email protected]+40

[email protected]+40

[email protected]+40

[email protected]+25

Smith press

[email protected]

[email protected] lol

[email protected] drop to [email protected] drop to [email protected] drop to [email protected] proper failure reached here.couldn't move it!

Face pulls

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] drop to [email protected] drop to [email protected]

Cable lat raises - really slow

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Shrugs - giant set no rest

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Pumped and destroyed!


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Shoulders this morning, was great
> 
> Dips
> 
> [email protected]+25
> 
> [email protected]+40
> 
> [email protected]+40
> 
> [email protected]+40
> 
> [email protected]+25
> 
> Smith press
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected] lol
> 
> [email protected] drop to [email protected] drop to [email protected] drop to [email protected] proper failure reached here.couldn't move it!
> 
> Face pulls
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected] drop to [email protected] drop to [email protected]
> 
> Cable lat raises - really slow
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Shrugs - giant set no rest
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Pumped and destroyed!


Repped , as that is a fcukin mint no nonsense session bro, best i have seen from you so far .. great stuff X


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> Repped , as that is a fcukin mint no nonsense session bro, best i have seen from you so far .. great stuff X


Thanks mate, felt good!


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Thanks mate, felt good!


diet spot on, gear going in and sessions like that mate i can see a big year for you next year !!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> diet spot on, gear going in and sessions like that mate i can see a big year for you next year !!!


I hope so mate, thanks. I really feel in a good place for this cycle, diet is good, training going well and motivated as hell to smash it!


----------



## Sweat

Ginger Ben said:


> 207 lbs this morning after a 3lb dump so weight is holding steady lol


Mate.... your lass is going to be mental if you poohed on the food scales again just so you can see how much it weighs....


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sweat said:


> Mate.... your lass is going to be mental if you poohed on the food scales again just so you can see how much it weighs....


pmsl, I put a bit of kitchen paper down first! Only cheap stuff though, not very absorbent......


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Ginger Ben said:


> Shoulders this morning, was great
> 
> Dips
> 
> [email protected]+25
> 
> [email protected]+40
> 
> [email protected]+40
> 
> [email protected]+40
> 
> [email protected]+25
> 
> Smith press
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected] lol
> 
> [email protected] drop to [email protected] drop to [email protected] drop to [email protected] proper failure reached here.couldn't move it!
> 
> Face pulls
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected] drop to [email protected] drop to [email protected]
> 
> Cable lat raises - really slow
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> *Shrugs - giant set no rest *
> 
> *
> [email protected]*
> 
> *
> [email protected]*
> 
> *
> [email protected]*
> 
> *
> [email protected]*
> 
> *
> [email protected]*
> 
> Pumped and destroyed!


Good session there, i love shrugs, can only do a clean 10 on 130 though thats some strength you got there fair play.

My tren is kinda kicking in now, hardly slept for last 3 days pmsl


----------



## Ginger Ben

Mr_Morocco said:


> Good session there, i love shrugs, can only do a clean 10 on 130 though thats some strength you got there fair play.
> 
> My tren is kinda kicking in now, hardly slept for last 3 days pmsl


Cheers mate, hows it all going? Other than the annoying lack o sleep? Fvcking tren is a double edged sword!


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Ginger Ben said:


> Cheers mate, hows it all going? Other than the annoying lack o sleep? Fvcking tren is a double edged sword!


Not too bad, only 2 weeks in but yea the sleep thing is f*cking annoying, strength has gone up already, no night sweats (yet), diets not great though atm cos im so busy but after new years ill have alot of time on my hands so that'll be sorted properly.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Just had a bit of a stock take of my supplies for this next cycle, can't fvcking wait!!


----------



## Sweat

Ginger Ben said:


> Just had a bit of a stock take of my supplies for this next cycle, can't fvcking wait!!


Pic of it?


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Ginger Ben said:


> Just had a bit of a stock take of my supplies for this next cycle, can't fvcking wait!!


Any BSI? Ill be giving Mtren DS a go after New Years pre-workout :thumb:


----------



## TELBOR

Mr_Morocco said:


> Any BSI? Ill be giving Mtren DS a go after New Years pre-workout :thumb:


You train ? 

Lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sweat said:


> Pic of it?


Just getting my munch on, will put one up soon.



Mr_Morocco said:


> Any BSI? Ill be giving Mtren DS a go after New Years pre-workout :thumb:


No mate, but I like the look of it.

I've got a right mixture!

Prop - burr, fuerza and testolic

T400 - burr and pc

Dbol - pc and blue hearts

Winny - fuerza

Adex - bsi

Hcg - pregnyl


----------



## Ginger Ben

Forgive me ukm for I have sinned.......papa johns the works pizza and a few slices of the wife's BBQ chicken


----------



## Sweat

Ginger Ben said:


> Forgive me ukm for I have sinned.......papa johns the works pizza and a few slices of the wife's BBQ chicken


Forgiven my son, your repentance is 1000 shrugs to be completed before sunday.... crack on


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> Forgive me ukm for I have sinned.......papa johns the works pizza and a few slices of the wife's BBQ chicken


Mate - I've had KFC and maccys today haha fcuk it, it's Xmas :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Lol yeah Xmas was my excuse as well 

Still tbh I don't actually give a monkeys as i feel full, happy and like I earned it.


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol yeah Xmas was my excuse as well
> 
> Still tbh I don't actually give a monkeys as i feel full, happy and like I earned it.


I've trained 2 days on the bounce anyway so I'm allowed it :lol:


----------



## Sweat

Fatstuff said:


> I've trained 2 days on the bounce anyway so I'm allowed it :lol:


My old gym was right next to a Mc D's, so many people would go there straight after there 20 min chat/sauna session at the gym and tell themselves that as it was earnt. Me being one of said chuffers. lol


----------



## luther1

Wakey wakey hands off snakey


----------



## Ginger Ben

All awake here, out for lunch today with some of the outlaws should be good then a quiet Saturday night in (how unusual! Lol) before we head off for various visits and stuff over Xmas.

However the most important part is I'm going to be able to squeeze in a chest session tomorrow morning, winner


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> Wakey wakey hands off snakey


shurrup ya cnut you got nothing to say and your saying it too loud, some of us are fcukin fragile !!


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> All awake here, out for lunch today with some of the outlaws should be good then a quiet Saturday night in (how unusual! Lol) before we head off for various visits and stuff over Xmas.
> 
> However the most important part is I'm going to be able to squeeze in a chest session tomorrow morning, winner


well as your chest is about 20 inches im sure you could squeeze that cnut into some baby gap t shirts aswell


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> well as your chest is about 20 inches im sure you could squeeze that cnut into some baby gap t shirts aswell


Nah I use them to keep my arms warm, bit tight but they do the job


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> shurrup ya cnut you got nothing to say and your saying it too loud, some of us are fcukin fragile !!


GET PIS5ED LAST NIGHT DID YOU? FLINTY? YOU GET ****ED? FLIIIIIIINNNNNNTTTTTTTTYYYYYYYY!!!!!


----------



## luther1

flinty90 said:


> shurrup ya cnut you got nothing to say and your saying it too loud, some of us are fcukin fragile !!


Had a fcuking drink with roblet did we cnuts mouth?


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> GET PIS5ED LAST NIGHT DID YOU? FLINTY? YOU GET ****ED? FLIIIIIIINNNNNNTTTTTTTTYYYYYYYY!!!!!


Yeah he did mate, got píssed on protein pmsl


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Yeah he did mate, got píssed on protein pmsl


Lol what a fanny


----------



## Ginger Ben

Meal 1 done, oats and protein shake

Meal 2 pub lunch, steak hopefully

Meal 3 no idea, probably a load of eggs when I get back from lunch

Meal 4 making lasagne for dinner

Meal 5 shake before bed

No idea of macros or calories as per usual at the weekend but protein will be high that much I do know.


----------



## TELBOR

Afternoon red.

Spamming you now 

Slipped your mother inlaw a finger pie under the table yet? :lol:


----------



## Fatstuff

meal 1 - 2 southern fried chicken breasts on 2 pieces of best of both bread and a shake and a quality street purple one.

:beer:


----------



## flinty90

Fatstuff said:


> meal 1 - 2 southern fried chicken breasts on 2 pieces of best of both bread and a shake and a quality street purple one.
> 
> :beer:


you cutting bro lol..


----------



## Fatstuff

flinty90 said:


> you cutting bro lol..


Im erm..... maintaining over xmas :rolleye:


----------



## TELBOR

Fatstuff said:


> meal 1 - 2 southern fried chicken breasts on 2 pieces of best of both bread and a shake and a quality street purple one.
> 
> :beer:


It's a vicious circle is xmas pmsl

Have a toffee penny, your jaw will grow like fúck!!


----------



## Fatstuff

R0BLET said:


> It's a vicious circle is xmas pmsl
> 
> Have a toffee penny, your jaw will grow like fúck!!


I know my head will be fully in the game come january though, thats my yearly clean out month, no booze and limited sh1t food  has been for about 6 years so i will use that to my advantage and diet like fcuk and do some cardio as well


----------



## Fatstuff

then feb is test deca and winstrol lean(ish) bulk time:lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Fatstuff said:


> I know my head will be fully in the game come january though, thats my yearly clean out month, no booze and limited sh1t food  has been for about 6 years so i will use that to my advantage and diet like fcuk and do some cardio as well


You been training 6 years Stan?

I think that's what 90% of folk do tbh, I'll have a couple of binge days then it's done and back on it 

Cardio in every session for me for the last 3 weeks and I feel better for it already :thumb:


----------



## Fatstuff

R0BLET said:


> You been training 6 years Stan?
> 
> I think that's what 90% of folk do tbh, I'll have a couple of binge days then it's done and back on it
> 
> Cardio in every session for me for the last 3 weeks and I feel better for it already :thumb:


No mate, i havent, ive been training properly for 2 years with a year before that of fcuking about previously with cables and machines twice a week lol. I mean i have had a healthy cleanout month for 6 years.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Afternoon you bunch of slack jawed *******. So no finger pie at lunch lol.but i dis have scallops to start followed by a 10oz steak and chips 

Drove so drank diet coke. All in all a good time was had. Lasagne for dinner then last session tomorrow for a week before all hell breaks loose!


----------



## Milky

Big plans for new yr mate ?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Milky said:


> Big plans for new yr mate ?


Yea I hope so mate, start new cycle after Christmas and have finally got diet nailed and managable (for me anyway) so I'm hoping for big things.

I said the same this time last year but I feel in a much much better place this time round. Training is going really well, knowledge of diet and gear is loads better, expectations are more realistic so hopefully it should all go well!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Plan tomorrow is

Inc db bench - heavy but good form!

Chest focused dips lee priest style

Inc smith bench big pyramid set to total failure

Cable flys

Tricep superset


----------



## Sweat

Ginger Ben said:


> Plan tomorrow is
> 
> Inc db bench - *heavy but good form!*
> 
> Chest focused dips lee priest style
> 
> Inc smith bench big pyramid set to total failure
> 
> Cable flys
> 
> Tricep superset


Bit in bold is overrated, you want to be doing "Light with turd form" for maximum growth, the PT's at my gym would swear by this if you asked them!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Pmsl maybe I should do that,my chest is puny, maybe thatll help?!

I want to get the 50's for 6 really good solid reps that's my goal.


----------



## Sweat

Ginger Ben said:


> Pmsl maybe I should do that,my chest is puny, maybe thatll help?!
> 
> I want to get the 50's for 6 really good solid reps that's my goal.


You can smash the 50's no problems, just proper get yourself in the zone before hand, telling yourself 8 good reps is the minimum. Then 6 is easy!

My chest is truly tiny, very much a triceps bencher I think, hoping this doing the flyes and crossovers first should bring on some development for me due to the prefatigue. Have to leave ego at the door though as numbers on the presses were lower. Will try it for next 4 weeks and see if any changes anyway.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sweat said:


> You can smash the 50's no problems, just proper get yourself in the zone before hand, telling yourself 8 good reps is the minimum. Then 6 is easy!
> 
> My chest is truly tiny, very much a triceps bencher I think, hoping this doing the flyes and crossovers first should bring on some development for me due to the prefatigue. Have to leave ego at the door though as numbers on the presses were lower. Will try it for next 4 weeks and see if any changes anyway.


Deffo worth trying different things that's for sure. I think I'm a big tricep presser too. Might do dips first to knacker.tris then do.bench, might work?


----------



## Sweat

Ginger Ben said:


> Deffo worth trying different things that's for sure. I think I'm a big tricep presser too. Might do dips first to knacker.tris then do.bench, might work?


I defo would mate, exact same reason as you just said to me "deffo worth trying different things"... just have to be less worried about getting lower numbers on pressing. Trade off between wanting to be a strength athlete or a BB focused one, I love both aspects. Always nice lifting heavier stuff each week, but also I need to do something about this pidgeon chest I got...

EDIT. Also to really focus on tensing pecs at peak contraction, I trying to do this as well, helps me think about the actual pecs rather than just getting the weight up and down. Might be worth a refocus.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sweat said:


> I defo would mate, exact same reason as you just said to me "deffo worth trying different things"... just have to be less worried about getting lower numbers on pressing. Trade off between wanting to be a strength athlete or a BB focused one, I love both aspects. Always nice lifting heavier stuff each week, but also I need to do something about this pidgeon chest I got...
> 
> EDIT. Also to really focus on tensing pecs at peak contraction, I trying to do this as well, helps me think about the actual pecs rather than just getting the weight up and down. Might be worth a refocus.


Yeah deffo agree mate, I've decided that this year is the no ego lifting year. I want to make progress on lifts so I know what I'm doing is working but ultimately its about getting the right look for a while now.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning lazy cnuts, off to the gym


----------



## Milky

Ginger Ben said:


> Morning lazy cnuts, off to the gym


I was going to train today but getting a session in with Loganator tomorow so saving it till then.

He is a fu*king unit of a man so looking forward to some pain.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Milky said:


> I was going to train today but getting a session in with Loganator tomorow so saving it till then.
> 
> He is a fu*king unit of a man so looking forward to some pain.


That should be awesome mate, I'd love to train with somebody seriously handy.


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Morning lazy cnuts, off to the gym


bout fcukin time ginger b0llox x


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> I was going to train today but getting a session in with Loganator tomorow so saving it till then.
> 
> He is a fu*king unit of a man so looking forward to some pain.


TUT and you were looking forward to training today aswell .. why do you change your mind so quickly mate ??


----------



## Ginger Ben

Chest and tris

Inc dbs

[email protected]

[email protected] - all good ones, so happy with that

[email protected]

[email protected]

Smith cgbp

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

These were all slow negs and ended with some forced negatives, I.e. spotter pulled bar up of safetys and i lowered it as slowly as possible, then repeat until you can't lower it with any control. Awesome.

Cable flys

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] drop set to [email protected] drop to [email protected]

Rope pull downs

[email protected]

[email protected] + [email protected] close hands

[email protected] + [email protected] close hands

Round the worlds

About [email protected] x 2 sets

Very different session to normal but really hit the spot chest and tris feel hammered so job done


----------



## flinty90

ok might sound daft but triceps i think are the only muscle that benefits more from the slow positive and squeeze out than the slow negative ..

would anyone else agree, if you think about the way the load is put onto your tri's ???


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> ok might sound daft but triceps i think are the only muscle that benefits more from the slow positive and squeeze out than the slow negative ..
> 
> would anyone else agree, if you think about the way the load is put onto your tri's ???


I just do as you say lol

But I get what you mean. The tricep stuff we did Friday really killed them off tbh.


----------



## flinty90

R0BLET said:


> I just do as you say lol
> 
> But I get what you mean. The tricep stuff we did Friday really killed them off tbh.


it was a general question though dont be afraid to give your thoughts.. i think the way the tricep is made up its like an opposing muscle so the positive actually tenses it more than the negative ... hard to explain but try it for yourself tense your tricep and straighten your arm and squueze then bend your arm. its as if the muscle becomes untensed on the negative action .. possibly the only muscle that does this ??


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> it was a general question though dont be afraid to give your thoughts.. i think the way the tricep is made up its like an opposing muscle so the positive actually tenses it more than the negative ... hard to explain but try it for yourself tense your tricep and straighten your arm and squueze then bend your arm. its as if the muscle becomes untensed on the negative action .. possibly the only muscle that does this ??


Yeah your absolutely right mate - sat here moving my arm around to see lol

Very hard to keep any kind of squeeze in place on the way back up.


----------



## Milky

flinty90 said:


> TUT and you were looking forward to training today aswell .. why do you change your mind so quickly mate ??


I dont want to be fu*ked for tomorow mate and were training chest.


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> ok might sound daft but triceps i think are the only muscle that benefits more from the slow positive and squeeze out than the slow negative ..
> 
> would anyone else agree, if you think about the way the load is put onto your tri's ???


I see what.you mean mate, I'll try it next time and see but i can vouch for what I did definitely worked!


----------



## Fatstuff

There is no one size fits all with training and theres more than one way to skin a cat with everyone, pointless even debating which is better or more effective imo.


----------



## loganator

flinty90 said:


> TUT and you were looking forward to training today aswell .. why do you change your mind so quickly mate ??


It's because he will be better off spending today getting a few carbs in him for the drop set and negative load beasting session that he has been craving for lol .......

Hope you don't mind me butting in there Milky lol

Merry crimbo from the loganator folks hope you all have a cracker !


----------



## flinty90

Fatstuff said:


> There is no one size fits all with training and theres more than one way to skin a cat with everyone, pointless even debating which is better or more effective imo.


  ok will not bother posting my thoughts then ... lets talk about KFC a little more shall we


----------



## Milky

loganator said:


> It's because he will be better off spending today getting a few carbs in him for the drop set and negative load beasting session that he has been craving for lol .......
> 
> Hope you don't mind me butting in there Milky lol
> 
> Merry crimbo from the loganator folks hope you all have a cracker !


Dont mind at all mate, pretty spot on with it TBH.


----------



## flinty90

Fatstuff said:


> Wow....what a bitch


Well you do come out with some fcukin b0ll0x mate sometimes...


----------



## loganator

Subbed by the way lol ..... Better late than never eh ?


----------



## Milky

Now now ladies, lets not spoil Ben's journal.


----------



## Ginger Ben

loganator said:


> Subbed by the way lol ..... Better late than never eh ?


Cheers fella, be great to get your thoughts!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Milky said:


> Now now ladies, lets not spoil Ben's journal.


Would you mind doing a brief tidy up of this handbag swinging please milky. Thanks


----------



## Ginger Ben

Thanks


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Might not be online much for couple days so hope you all have a happy xmas :beer:


----------



## luther1

flinty90 said:


> ok might sound daft but triceps i think are the only muscle that benefits more from the slow positive and squeeze out than the slow negative ..
> 
> would anyone else agree, if you think about the way the load is put onto your tri's ???


I agree and maybe calves too to some degree?


----------



## Fatstuff

Ah merry Xmas eve eve ppl xx


----------



## Ginger Ben

Happy Christmas all, be off line for a while so fvck the diet, to hell with the gym and sod what the mirror says, its party time!!!


----------



## luther1

Merry xmas to you and the misses Ben. I don't really drink but food and especially chocolate are going to get à hammering


----------



## biglbs

Always in Ben's tututut, Have a great christmas lifters and shifters.


----------



## Sweat

Morning slackers.

Good work Ben on your 6 inc reps @ 50kg mate!

Have a nice christmas all of ya!


----------



## TELBOR

Merry Christmas Mate


----------



## Ginger Ben

Happy Christmas everybody


----------



## Richie186

Ginger Ben said:


> Happy Christmas everybody


Merry Christmas mate.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning all, back on it today! Reckon I've put on a good 5lbs in the last 3 days which is a good effort!

Back on proper diet and no booze again from today and gym tomorrow.

Will probably start cycle today as well to get it going 

Will take measurements and pics tomorrow or Saturday when I'm feeling less disgusting! Lol


----------



## Sweat

Ginger Ben said:


> Morning all, back on it today! Reckon I've put on a good 5lbs in the last 3 days which is a good effort!
> 
> Back on proper diet and no booze again from today and gym tomorrow.
> 
> Will probably start cycle today as well to get it going
> 
> Will take measurements and pics tomorrow or Saturday when I'm feeling less disgusting! Lol


Morning and good work bruiser, smash the pics up now while your feeling/looking your worst, then it gets even more dramatic when you make the improvements... win win


----------



## Ginger Ben

True but its not really a true picture of my starting point so I'd rather drop this water and then do it. Oh the vanity! Pmsl


----------



## Sweat

Ginger Ben said:


> True but its not really a true picture of my starting point so I'd rather drop this water and then do it. Oh the vanity! Pmsl


Good work mate, was half joking anyway, but is always tempting and is what 99% of ppl on those so called 12 week challenges do.

Oh, talking about those, I still love this one, saw it first years ago and it is pretty impressive if true...

http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/charlie1.htm

Very unflattering first photo, sure he has some good muscle under his frame. He has also defo used more than just his suppliment lists


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Morning all, back on it today! Reckon I've put on a good 5lbs in the last 3 days which is a good effort!
> 
> Back on proper diet and no booze again from today and gym tomorrow.
> 
> Will probably start cycle today as well to get it going
> 
> Will take measurements and pics tomorrow or Saturday when I'm feeling less disgusting! Lol


Good lad!

5lb of snap on those hips 

Get pinning ya cúnt lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Good lad!
> 
> 5lb of snap on those hips
> 
> Get pinning ya cúnt lol


Lol 5lb of guinness and crisps!

Will whack it in today mate, might as well.


----------



## Sweat

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol 5lb of guinness and crisps!
> 
> Will whack it in today mate, might as well.


Best thing to do is put in the full 12 weeks worth today mate, then go buy some more later, trust me, you be Yate's size by end of month...


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol 5lb of guinness and crisps!
> 
> Will whack it in today mate, might as well.


Mmmm, lovely lol

Do it! 0.5ml of prop in each delt and 50mg dbol


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Mmmm, lovely lol
> 
> Do it! 0.5ml of prop in each delt and 50mg dbol


Was going to just whack 2ml t400 and a ml of prop in quad. 50mg dbol split throughout the day.

Will start hcg and ai after first week.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Was going to just whack 2ml t400 and a ml of prop in quad. 50mg dbol split throughout the day.
> 
> Will start hcg and ai after first week.


Do it, maybe less "pippy" if you mix the prop in with your TT?


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Do it, maybe less "pippy" if you mix the prop in with your TT?


I did wonder if that might help pip yeah. Will find out soon


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> I did wonder if that might help pip yeah. Will find out soon


Should do.

Here's hoping


----------



## Ginger Ben

I have a puppy!!


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> I have a puppy!!


Pics of nopuppy


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Pics of nopuppy


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sideways pup!


----------



## Ginger Ben

20mg dbol down the hatch, jab coming up. Need to get some beet root juice in stock for bp!


----------



## Richie186

Well reminded, I need some too. Been eating sh1t loads of celery which seems to work ok too.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> View attachment 105379


What is it lol

Apart from sideways and probably píssing all over your carpets


----------



## Ginger Ben

Half boarder terrier half jack Russell. Called him Wilson he's 8 weeks old


----------



## Ginger Ben

I am now officially superhuman again.

800mg t 400

100mg prop

Nice 3ml jab to start things off!! Lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

Chicken, pasta, pesto and a shake done. Back in the zone. Jacket spud with prawns and a shake later, quark etc before bed.

Back and bis tomorrow, deads should be good given extra cals!!


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> Chicken, pasta, pesto and a shake done. Back in the zone. Jacket spud with prawns and a shake later, quark etc before bed.
> 
> Back and bis tomorrow, deads should be good given extra cals!!


burger king double bacon xl meal, a shake and some pringles

:rolleye:


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Half boarder terrier half jack Russell. Called him Wilson he's 8 weeks old


Cool name


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> burger king double bacon xl meal, a shake and some pringles
> 
> :rolleye:


Iifym :whistling:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Knackered, hitting the hay.


----------



## Sweat

Ginger Ben said:


> Knackered, hitting the hay.


Goodnight captain, enjoy your first session back on the good stuff 2moro!!! Want at least 56 new PB's please!!!!


----------



## TELBOR

Morning!

Wilson keep you up? Lol

Have a good session mate


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Morning!
> 
> Wilson keep you up? Lol
> 
> Have a good session mate


Only for the first two hours of whining! He then slept from 12-7 which was a result. Bet he doesn't do it tonight as my turn to let him out!!

Will do mate, 10am is iron o'clock! Lol


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Only for the first two hours of whining! He then slept from 12-7 which was a result. Bet he doesn't do it tonight as my turn to let him out!!
> 
> Will do mate, 10am is iron o'clock! Lol


Hehehe, the joys of parenthood


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Hehehe, the joys of parenthood


Indeed, will be good practice tbf although at least you can shut dogs in the kitchen and ignore them lol.

Oh and zero pip from yesterdays jab! Interesting to see.if.it comes on later but very pleased so far. Noticed a temp increase in bed last night which might be coincidental but could also be prop.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Indeed, will be good practice tbf although at least you can shut dogs in the kitchen and ignore them lol.
> 
> Oh and zero pip from yesterdays jab! Interesting to see.if.it comes on later but very pleased so far. Noticed a temp increase in bed last night which might be coincidental but could also be prop.


Interesting..... so I shouldn't do that with my kids? 

Great news mate! See how it feels on its own.

Defo will be the prop kicking in


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Interesting..... so I shouldn't do that with my kids?
> 
> Great news mate! See how it feels on its own.
> 
> Defo will be the prop kicking in


Prop only tomorrow so will soon know about it! Lol


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Prop only tomorrow so will soon know about it! Lol


Certainly will lol

Had your oats and whey young man?


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Certainly will lol
> 
> Had your oats and whey young man?


Sure have mate, 80g oats, 50g whey and 20mg dbol


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Sure have mate, 80g oats, 50g whey and 20mg dbol


Breakfast of champions


----------



## Ginger Ben

That was hard work!! Not feeling 100% but gave it everything anyhow! Lol

Back and bis

Chins

[email protected]+15

[email protected]+25 two reps up on last time

[email protected]+25

[email protected]+25

Drop set to [email protected]

Seated cable row

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] very slow

Deadlifts

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Straight arm pulldowns

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Lying cable curls

[email protected]

[email protected]

Giant drop set

35-30-25-20 no idea of reps


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> That was hard work!! Not feeling 100% but gave it everything anyhow! Lol
> 
> Back and bis
> 
> Chins
> 
> [email protected]+15
> 
> [email protected]+25 two reps up on last time
> 
> [email protected]+25
> 
> [email protected]+25
> 
> Drop set to [email protected]
> 
> Seated cable row
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected] very slow
> 
> Deadlifts
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Straight arm pulldowns
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Lying cable curls
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Giant drop set
> 
> 35-30-25-20 no idea of reps


Nicely broken back in Benjamin :beer:


----------



## Sweat

Great workout Ben, very impressive work on the Chins again!

If you keep improving like this on the Chins soon you will be competing with me, I currently have 5 chins... oh wait, wrong thing...


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sweat said:


> Great workout Ben, very impressive work on the Chins again!
> 
> If you keep improving like this on the Chins soon you will be competing with me, I currently have 5 chins... oh wait, wrong thing...


Lol, thanks mate, I was happy given the extra body weight I had to pull following xmas!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Foods been solid today. Usual stuff, shakes, eggs, chicken, veg etc


----------



## Ginger Ben

Oh and my the protein works order arrived already! Only ordered it yesterday afternoon, free next day delivery that actually was next day! Impressive.

Looking forward to trying some soon


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Oh and my the protein works order arrived already! Only ordered it yesterday afternoon, free next day delivery that actually was next day! Impressive.
> 
> Looking forward to trying some soon


Good isn't it lol

What flavours did you order?


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Good isn't it lol
> 
> What flavours did you order?


Cherry bakewell and choc silk. Plain casein (only option at the moment) and plain oats. Their shakers are good too


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Cherry bakewell and choc silk. Plain casein (only option at the moment) and plain oats. Their shakers are good too


Mmmm, cherry bakewell is amazing!

Ordering choc silk oats and whey later on lol

Yeah they're same as MP ones aren't they. Nice freebie!


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Mmmm, cherry bakewell is amazing!
> 
> Ordering choc silk oats and whey later on lol
> 
> Yeah they're same as MP ones aren't they. Nice freebie!


Good stuff, should be nice mixed with quark.

Yeah they are, my favourite one


----------



## Ginger Ben

Dinner was lovely, not totally clean but far from bad. Supermarket tomorrow to stock up on all the good stuff 

Appetite is good so going to have a tub of quark soon with a scoop of cherry bake well protein in :drool:

Out for lunch with mates we didn't see at Xmas tomorrow, steak or similar, no pudding but probably a meaty starter


----------



## TELBOR

Lemon shortcake and Quark Ben, blooming beautiful lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Lemon shortcake and Quark Ben, blooming beautiful lol


I'll be trying that next time


----------



## Sweat

Foodgasms galore in here today it seems and all over healthy things! What is the world coming to?!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sweat said:


> Foodgasms galore in here today it seems and all over healthy things! What is the world coming to?!


Get involved in the protein works stuff mate, it really is the nicest tasting protein I've tried and that's a lot!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning all, prop day today!! Bit apprehensive as going to jab pecs for first time! Seems like an easy place to do it as makes aspirating easier than delta when doing it with no help.

Puppy report - he slept from 12 - 6:40 this morning which I'm well happy with and is now raging round the living room like a nutter! :wub:


----------



## Breda

I've jabbed pecs a few times mate and its a piece of p!ss you'll be fine with it

How are you finding the regular jabs... i couldn't do it... once a week is a annoying enough for me

Why the fcuk are you are anyway... pup need feeding?


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


> Get involved in the protein works stuff mate, it really is the nicest tasting protein I've tried and that's a lot!


Blasphemy!! Have you tried Pro-10

SWweat ignore this cnuts bollox his taste buds have been obscured by his freckles get on the Pro-10 bandwagon you won't be disappointed


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> Blasphemy!! Have you tried Pro-10
> 
> SWweat ignore this cnuts bollox his taste buds have been obscured by his freckles get on the Pro-10 bandwagon you won't be disappointed


Actually I have yes, it's nice enough but same old flavours as everybody else :yawn:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> I've jabbed pecs a few times mate and its a piece of p!ss you'll be fine with it
> 
> How are you finding the regular jabs... i couldn't do it... once a week is a annoying enough for me
> 
> Why the fcuk are you are anyway... pup need feeding?


Yeah it looks easy enough. Only started on Thursday with first main jab so this is first prop only jab. I'll see how it goes tbh, if benefits outweigh the hassle then I hope to run the prop for a few weeks but time will tell!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Oh and yes, little rascal needed a dump and some breakfast


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


> Actually I have yes, it's nice enough but same old flavours as everybody else :yawn:


Well Ben i respect you're opinion and shall leave it there as you are now on my ignore list :lol:

Out of interest... Not that i will be buying but what flavours do Protein works do?



Ginger Ben said:


> Yeah it looks easy enough. Only started on Thursday with first main jab so this is first prop only jab. I'll see how it goes tbh, if benefits outweigh the hassle then I hope to run the prop for a few weeks but time will tell!


It really is. You've done countless Jabs so have nothing to worry about. 1st time i did pecs i thought i was guna stab myself in the sternum as i was not confident inmy own mass but if Roblet can do it you sure as fcuk can :lol:

Not used prop myself but many people have, as you know to great benefit so i'm interested to see your view on it as i know you always give honest feedback in your journal.. i'd like to run it myself but its the amount of jabs that puts me off... just cba


----------



## TELBOR

Morning shag rats!

Pecs are probably easiest place to jab!!

Glad the pup is settling in mate 

Pro 10 whey just doesn't mix well with 2 or more scoops, protein works mixes fine with 3 scoops just in a shaker!


----------



## Sweat

Ginger Ben said:


> Get involved in the protein works stuff mate, it really is the nicest tasting protein I've tried and that's a lot!


If they had a flavoured Caesin I would defo get some but as it is I still abusing my old work place for ultra cheap Whey, just harder to get it in bulk now that I no longer work there. But it is like £17.50 for 5lb tub for employees... VFM trumps even if taste is naff.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> Well Ben i respect you're opinion and shall leave it there as you are now on my ignore list :lol:
> 
> Out of interest... Not that i will be buying but what flavours do Protein works do?
> 
> It really is. You've done countless Jabs so have nothing to worry about. 1st time i did pecs i thought i was guna stab myself in the sternum as i was not confident inmy own mass but if Roblet can do it you sure as fcuk can :lol:
> 
> Not used prop myself but many people have, as you know to great benefit so i'm interested to see your view on it as i know you always give honest feedback in your journal.. i'd like to run it myself but its the amount of jabs that puts me off... just cba


Lol, now now no need to ignore me :lol:

Cherry bakewell and lemon shortbread are the ones causing the hype at the moment. Cherry is lovely. I have chocolate too so will try that at some stage.

Pmsl yeah that's my worry, that or stabbing myself in the heart! 

I'll give an honest opinion mate for sure. It's fuerza prop I'm using so first time on this lab. Gets rated well by some of the usual suspects on here so will be interesting to see. The best thing however was the price!!


----------



## Breda

R0BLET said:


> Morning shag rats!
> 
> Pecs are probably easiest place to jab!!
> 
> Glad the pup is settling in mate
> 
> Pro 10 whey just doesn't mix well with 2 or more scoops, protein works mixes fine with 3 scoops just in a shaker!


As i said to Ben i respect you and will leave it there... but i've had more than 2 scoops and its mixed fine however i expeect nothing more than slanderous quotes from a PW junkie

Any free samples to send my way just text me not on whatsapp at present


----------



## TELBOR

Breda said:


> As i said to Ben i respect you and will leave it there... but i've had more than 2 scoops and its mixed fine however i expeect nothing more than slanderous quotes from a PW junkie
> 
> Any free samples to send my way just text me not on whatsapp at present


Might be the pouch I have mate, gonna throw some in the blender as we speak - 4 scoops with 100g oats 

Sign up and use either mine or Ben's code and you can choose any flavour and get 10 servings free..... when you spend £10


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol, now now no need to ignore me :lol:
> 
> Cherry bakewell and lemon shortbread are the ones causing the hype at the moment. Cherry is lovely. I have chocolate too so will try that at some stage.
> 
> Pmsl yeah that's my worry, that or stabbing myself in the heart!
> 
> I'll give an honest opinion mate for sure. It's fuerza prop I'm using so first time on this lab. Gets rated well by some of the usual suspects on here so will be interesting to see. The best thing however was the price!!


Interesting flavours for sure i'll give them that

I had the same worry but i pinched a bit of skin/muscle/fat to make sure i didn't hit bone lol

Yes i've seen this Fuerza stuff get good feed back so i'm sure you'll have no complaints about the oil just interested to see how you deal with the regular jabs


----------



## Breda

R0BLET said:


> Might be the pouch I have mate, gonna throw some in the blender as we speak - 4 scoops with 100g oats
> 
> Sign up and use either mine or Ben's code and you can choose any flavour and get 10 servings free..... when you spend £10


I shall not be giving £10 to the competition... mainly because i don't have it and also because i'd feel like a traitor. I'll just have to imagine the flavours for now

Tbh not touched a protein shake for over 6 months now anyway


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> Tbh not touched a protein shake for over 6 months now anyway


Shows...


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> Interesting flavours for sure i'll give them that
> 
> I had the same worry but i pinched a bit of skin/muscle/fat to make sure i didn't hit bone lol
> 
> Yes i've seen this Fuerza stuff get good feed back so i'm sure you'll have no complaints about the oil just interested to see how you deal with the regular jabs


Pec jabs done, half a ml in each. Piece of pi55 soaked cake 

Very smooth oil, no sting at all. Be interesting to see if any pip later/tomorrow. Heated it in warm water for a few mins while I got stuff ready then had a hot shower afterwards.


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


> Pec jabs done, half a ml in each. Piece of pi55 soaked cake
> 
> Very smooth oil, no sting at all. Be interesting to see if any pip later/tomorrow. Heated it in warm water for a few mins while I got stuff ready then had a hot shower afterwards.


Warmed oil always leaves me pip free hope its not the same for you


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> Warmed oil always leaves me pip free hope its not the same for you


That's because its evoo you've been using


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Pec jabs done, half a ml in each. Piece of pi55 soaked cake
> 
> Very smooth oil, no sting at all. Be interesting to see if any pip later/tomorrow. Heated it in warm water for a few mins while I got stuff ready then had a hot shower afterwards.


Good lad :beer:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Good lunch out today, fish cake to start followed by venison with spuds, red cabbage and veg. No pud 

Pineapple juice for my still sore throat and that was it.

Just about to cook up two chicken breasts, bit of rice and some veg.


----------



## Richie186

Any tips for keeping appetite up while on dbol mate? I can't face very much food at the moment.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Richie186 said:


> Any tips for keeping appetite up while on dbol mate? I can't face very much food at the moment.


For me it seems to give me a better appetite tbh. Apparently taking with food helps stop the appetite blunting effect if you get it.


----------



## Richie186

Cheers mate. I have been taking it on an empty stomach so ill try that.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Richie186 said:


> Cheers mate. I have been taking it on an empty stomach so ill try that.


Yeah give it a go, hope it helps


----------



## Ginger Ben

Food today

Shake 40g p, 80g oats

Eggs 8 large whole scrambled

Venison, spud, veg

Fish cake and veg

Shake 40g p

300g cooked weight chicken wit brown rice and veg

Shake and pb before bed

Not too shabby. Tomorrow will be better as training so extra shake and not out for lunch so will be cleaner


----------



## Ginger Ben

Shoulders and traps tomorrow, got a plan but might check out net for inspiration.


----------



## loganator

Ginger Ben said:


> Shoulders and traps tomorrow, got a plan but might check out net for inspiration.


wide grip upright rows for traps ...really isolates it for me


----------



## Ginger Ben

loganator said:


> wide grip upright rows for traps ...really isolates it for me


Do you use a short straight bar or ez bar?

Thanks for popping in too!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Plan is

Smith press

Face pulls

Lat raises with db's superset with front raises

Wide grip upright rows


----------



## Sweat

Ginger Ben said:


> Plan is
> 
> Smith press
> 
> Face pulls
> 
> Lat raises with db's superset with front raises
> 
> Wide grip upright rows


No DB Kickbacks... errr... duh!!! These are mass builder, throw them into every workout going forward please....


----------



## TELBOR

Have a good one Benjamin


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Have a good one Benjamin


Cheers mate, certainly was although I changed the plan


----------



## Sweat

Ginger Ben said:


> Cheers mate, certainly was although I changed the plan


Added in DB Kickbacks I am presuming...


----------



## Ginger Ben

Dips

Warm ups ([email protected], [email protected]+15, [email protected]+25)

[email protected]+40

[email protected]+40 1 rep up on last time

[email protected]+40 2 reps up

[email protected]+25 2 reps up

Db lat raises, strict

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

7+3 cheats @15

Seated plate loaded shoulder press

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] drop to [email protected] drop to [email protected]

Face pulls

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] drop to [email protected]

Wide grip upright rows with short straight bar

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Weight excluding bar but think its 15kg

Floor wipers for abs

25,15,15,15,15,15

Whey only shake pwo, meal 3 coming up.soon, chicken, veg and rice


----------



## TELBOR

Nice session Benjamin!

Feeling super human yet lol

Pecs...... feeling good?


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Nice session Benjamin!
> 
> Feeling super human yet lol
> 
> Pecs...... feeling good?


Cheers bro, Haha no signs yet other than slightly more oily skin on shoulders. A good sign its getting there though.

Not sure if extra reps today are gear or a weeks rest related, I suspect rest!

Pecs feel great, zero pip whatsoever! Very happy with that fuerza prop.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Cheers bro, Haha no signs yet other than slightly more oily skin on shoulders. A good sign its getting there though.
> 
> Not sure if extra reps today are gear or a weeks rest related, I suspect rest!
> 
> Pecs feel great, zero pip whatsoever! Very happy with that fuerza prop.


Excellent news my greasy friend!


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Excellent news my greasy friend!


Lol, wouldn't go as far as greasy Pmsl


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol, wouldn't go as far as greasy Pmsl


I would pmsl

Sounds like good prop though mate. Be good to see how your feel in a week's time with the prop and dbol


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> I would pmsl
> 
> Sounds like good prop though mate. Be good to see how your feel in a week's time with the prop and dbol


Yeah deffo, looking forward to starting to be able to feel it. Bring on the all day boners! Lol 

Reckon by end of next week I should be getting some good pumps and maybe.even seeing some strength increases.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Yeah deffo, looking forward to starting to be able to feel it. Bring on the all day boners! Lol
> 
> Reckon by end of next week I should be getting some good pumps and maybe.even seeing some strength increases.


Defo will mate, I'm jealous pmsl

Haven't had any dbol in 8 days lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Defo will mate, I'm jealous pmsl
> 
> Haven't had any dbol in 8 days lol


Lost any weight since stopping?


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Lost any weight since stopping?


No lol

But that's Xmas week for you 

Last time I weighed in nearly 2 weeks ago is was 86kg, this morning 86.4kg lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> No lol
> 
> But that's Xmas week for you
> 
> Last time I weighed in nearly 2 weeks ago is was 86kg, this morning 86.4kg lol


That'll be a pound of pure quality mass im sure 

I was 208.8 this morning, up 1.8lbs since pre xmas  whoops pmsl


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> That'll be a pound of pure quality mass im sure
> 
> I was 208.8 this morning, up 1.8lbs since pre xmas  whoops pmsl


Oh yeah! 1lb of pure muscle 

Yours is Guinness :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Oh yeah! 1lb of pure muscle
> 
> Yours is Guinness :lol:


and crisps


----------



## Ginger Ben

Chilli tacos for dinner, bloody lovely! Legs tomorrow morning then rest day Tuesday, got mum and my nan over for roast lamb  got a bloody huge leg of lamb from bookers, frozen for a tenner cha-ching 

Oh and 5kg chicken, lamb rack and 60 eggs


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning all, still not feeling 100% so might rest today instead of training. Think gym is closed tomorrow so might leave it until Wednesday and try to shake this annoying bug.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Morning all, still not feeling 100% so might rest today instead of training. Think gym is closed tomorrow so might leave it until Wednesday and try to shake this annoying bug.


Gay!

Kidding, may be best plan mate. I'm hoping to get when I finish today


----------



## Ginger Ben

Have taken some starting measurements, no time for pics but will do some soon.

Have deffo put a bit of hip chub on recently so going to reduce carb intake by around 50g a day (take oats out of pwo shake and morning shake on rest days) and fat intake slightly (taking 4 egg yolks out of breakfast)


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Have taken some starting measurements, no time for pics but will do some soon.
> 
> Have deffo put a bit of hip chub on recently so going to reduce carb intake by around 50g a day (take oats out of pwo shake and morning shake on rest days) and fat intake slightly (taking 4 egg yolks out of breakfast)


Bang those numbers up yoof 

Chubb will go with more sessions, keep it the same and do some cardio lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

Cardio???? Lol yeah I am going to start doing some. Maybe some jogging/fast walking in the morning.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Scores on the doors, fully relaxed, cold measurements in inches

Chest - 45.5

Shoulders - 52

Waist at navel - 37

Left biceps - 16

Right biceps - 16

Forearms - l -12.5, r - 13

Thighs - l - 25, r - 24.5

Calfs - l - 15.5, r - 16

That's me in numbers at 208.8 lbs. Bodyfat too fvcking high!


----------



## luther1

Fcuk me I've been ill. Went to bed Xmas day eve at 8ish and have hardly got out of the fcuker. Jens just gone to chemist to get me more cough syrup and sore throat stuff. Basically I'm apologising for my transient posts!

Hope you all had a good one and same again tonight.

Will order some of the protein works stuff Ben. Seems to have a high protein content and can get my oats from them too


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Scores on the doors, fully relaxed, cold measurements in inches
> 
> Chest - 45.5
> 
> Shoulders - 52
> 
> Waist at navel - 37
> 
> Left biceps - 16
> 
> Right biceps - 16
> 
> Forearms - l -12.5, r - 13
> 
> Thighs - l - 25, r - 24.5
> 
> Calfs - l - 15.5, r - 16
> 
> That's me in numbers at 208.8 lbs. Bodyfat too fvcking high!


Think I'm bigger 



luther1 said:


> Fcuk me I've been ill. Went to bed Xmas day eve at 8ish and have hardly got out of the fcuker. Jens just gone to chemist to get me more cough syrup and sore throat stuff. Basically I'm apologising for my transient posts!
> 
> Hope you all had a good one and same again tonight.
> 
> Will order some of the protein works stuff Ben. Seems to have a high protein content and can get my oats from them too


Unlucky, seems loads of people are ill!!

Most of my family have it, along with being sick lol

You'll like the protein works stuff mate, proper good stuff and doesn't break the bank!!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> Fcuk me I've been ill. Went to bed Xmas day eve at 8ish and have hardly got out of the fcuker. Jens just gone to chemist to get me more cough syrup and sore throat stuff. Basically I'm apologising for my transient posts!
> 
> Hope you all had a good one and same again tonight.
> 
> Will order some of the protein works stuff Ben. Seems to have a high protein content and can get my oats from them too


That sucks mate, I'm struggling too today, Mrs wanted to go to sales!! Oh god!!

Don't forget my code


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> That sucks mate, I'm struggling too today, Mrs wanted to go to sales!! Oh god!!
> 
> Don't forget my code


Pmsl, looks like your going to the shops


----------



## Fatstuff

welll...... here it is gents.... final day of sh1t and booze (if your that way inclined) - what effect has this little speedbump of xmas fun and festivities brought to your waistline/scales and training??

For me, trained consistently over this period, diet went to pot though been eating around 150g protein and 3000-3500 calories, have gained around 3lbs i think, got to be mainly water but still enough to give me that final kick up the ar5e for next year.

What about u gents? been strict or let ur hair down?


----------



## TELBOR

Fatstuff said:


> welll...... here it is gents.... final day of sh1t and booze (if your that way inclined) - what effect has this little speedbump of xmas fun and festivities brought to your waistline/scales and training??
> 
> For me, trained consistently over this period, diet went to pot though been eating around 150g protein and 3000-3500 calories, have gained around 3lbs i think, got to be mainly water but still enough to give me that final kick up the ar5e for next year.
> 
> What about u gents? been strict or let ur hair down?


Had 2 bad days and that's it for me


----------



## Fatstuff

R0BLET said:


> Had 2 bad days and that's it for me


what constitutes a bad day for u m8?


----------



## TELBOR

Fatstuff said:


> what constitutes a bad day for u m8?


Cakes, chocolate, ice cream, crisps, coke, bread, even some alcohol - yes alcohol lol

Tbh it was nice to binge, still had shakes though lol but 90% of food was carbs constructed of sugar 

Oh and lots of cheese and pickles pmsl


----------



## luther1

Fatstuff said:


> welll...... here it is gents.... final day of sh1t and booze (if your that way inclined) - what effect has this little speedbump of xmas fun and festivities brought to your waistline/scales and training??
> 
> For me, trained consistently over this period, diet went to pot though been eating around 150g protein and 3000-3500 calories, have gained around 3lbs i think, got to be mainly water but still enough to give me that final kick up the ar5e for next year.
> 
> What about u gents? been strict or let ur hair down?


Had some chocolate but not as much as expected. Where I used to be able to wade through a whole family bar, I find that about 8 squares now is enough. Had half a glass of champagne Xmas day and won't drink tonight. 14st 13lb this morning with top two abs and as I've been off cycle for 3 weeks or so I've pretty much lost my stomach bloat,which test always gives me. Still have hamster cheeks though. So,in essence,I've been quite good and carried on as normal


----------



## Fatstuff

luther1 said:


> Had some chocolate but not as much as expected. Where I used to be able to wade through a whole family bar, I find that about 8 squares now is enough. Had half a glass of champagne Xmas day and won't drink tonight. 14st 13lb this morning with top two abs and as I've been off cycle for 3 weeks or so I've pretty much lost my stomach bloat,which test always gives me. Still have hamster cheeks though. So,in essence,I've been quite good and carried on as normal


tbh chocolate hasnt been a massive thing for me this year, i used to really crave chocolate at times especially cadburys, but im not that fussed, this year has been mainly pringles and onion rings lol


----------



## TELBOR

Fatstuff said:


> tbh chocolate hasnt been a massive thing for me this year, i used to really crave chocolate at times especially cadburys, but im not that fussed, this year has been mainly pringles and onion rings lol


Cadbury Oreo bars got the better of me and a tin of roses lol


----------



## Fatstuff

R0BLET said:


> Cadbury Oreo bars got the better of me and a tin of roses lol


i have had the odd celebration/quality street lol - dont get me wrong but not gone mental like last year.


----------



## TELBOR

Fatstuff said:


> i have had the odd celebration/quality street lol - dont get me wrong but not gone mental like last year.


Oh I went mental mate lol.

But it soon drops off the body, saw 6 abs this morning pmsl I'm such a fúcking ecto it's unreal!!!! Grrrrrr


----------



## Fatstuff

R0BLET said:


> Oh I went mental mate lol.
> 
> But it soon drops off the body, saw 6 abs this morning pmsl I'm such a fúcking ecto it's unreal!!!! Grrrrrr


could be worse, could be a fat ecto like me:rolleye:


----------



## TELBOR

Fatstuff said:


> could be worse, could be a fat ecto like me:rolleye:


True lol

New avi needed Stanley


----------



## luther1

R0BLET said:


> Oh I went mental mate lol.
> 
> But it soon drops off the body, saw 6 abs this morning pmsl I'm such a fúcking ecto it's unreal!!!! Grrrrrr


Sure they weren't ribs?


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> Sure they weren't ribs?


Yeah they've magically moved into my abdomen lol

This was ribs.......



Yuk!!!


----------



## luther1

R0BLET said:


> Yeah they've magically moved into my abdomen lol
> 
> This was ribs.......
> 
> View attachment 105747
> 
> 
> Yuk!!!


Teamalpha#


----------



## Fatstuff

luther1 said:


> Teamalpha#


wasnt u part of teamalpha?


----------



## TELBOR

Fatstuff said:


> wasnt u part of teamalpha?


I believe he was lol


----------



## Sweat

Fatstuff said:


> welll...... here it is gents.... final day of sh1t and booze (if your that way inclined) - what effect has this little speedbump of xmas fun and festivities brought to your waistline/scales and training??
> 
> For me, trained consistently over this period, diet went to pot though been eating around 150g protein and 3000-3500 calories, have gained around 3lbs i think, got to be mainly water but still enough to give me that final kick up the ar5e for next year.
> 
> What about u gents? been strict or let ur hair down?


I'm a boring person now, no boozing anymore and was also very strict over xmas, only had xmas day itself of not dieting. Rest of them have been 2500 calories and 350g protein or so.

To be honest though, I think a bit of "bad eating" over xmas is fine, keeps you sane and then you can work your a$$ off till Easter anyway... ummm chocolate eggs...


----------



## Sweat

Hi all by the way and have a nice New Years Eve celebrations.

How is the first few days of gear treating you Ben, anything fast enough to of felt any effects yet?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> wasnt u part of teamalpha?


Didn't pass the physical......too big pmsl


----------



## Ginger Ben

To answer your original question stan I'm about two lbs up from pre xmas. Xmas day I held nothing back, massive dinner, beer, champagne, wine, port and jack and coke 

Boxing day was mainly guinness and steak pie 

Since then I've been pretty much back on it. Had four days rest as wasn't at home over xmas but trained twice since 28th. Feeling a bit plop today and gym closed tomorrow so legs will be Wednesday and all will be back to normal then.

Dinner tonight is rack of lamb with asparagus and dauphinouis potatoes cooked by yours truely and then a roasty tomorrow, all food either side of these two meals is normal diet though.

Today I've had 80g oats, 40g whey shake, 4 whole eggs and 4 whites, 250g chicken with few boiled spuds and mixed veg so far.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sweat said:


> Hi all by the way and have a nice New Years Eve celebrations.
> 
> How is the first few days of gear treating you Ben, anything fast enough to of felt any effects yet?


Hey mate, happy New years eve to you. We are staying in tonight with the pup so will probably have a glass of champagne but that'll be it booze wise.

Fine so far mate,no effects noticable yet but its only day 5 today. Would hope to feel the dbol on Wednesday which is next session and will be a week on. Should get a good pump at least, probably in my lower back whilst squatting. That's right squatting! I'm going to get back into it this year no excuses


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> That's right squatting! I'm going to get back into it this year no excuses


Good man!

Me and Flinty had this conversation earlier. Back to basics, compounds and very little isolation work


----------



## Fatstuff

Good man about the squatting! Since dieting down, I have noticed my legs are actually pretty skinny lol so I will be paying more attention to them from now on. Will hopefully bang on some decent leg mass = more lean mass = faster metabolism = ability to eat more calories lol

Considering switching over to sumo deadlifts for a few months see how they feel as well.

Anyone use sumo stance to deadlift?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Not tried sumo but my mate used to do it. Not sure of benefit beyond comfortw


----------



## Sweat

Good work Ben, Squats are killers but also ace, massive sense of satisfaction when you start improving. My squat still sucks a$$ big time, but will keep improving it. Might even start doing them with added weights soon...

Sumo Deadlift, I was interested in this too, saw a guy doing them in the gym, he reckons the stance alone for him improved his lift by 15-20kg, seemed a ton, not sure if it uses more muscles, maybe more glute activation or something??

Might have to google...


----------



## Fatstuff

Sweat said:


> Good work Ben, Squats are killers but also ace, massive sense of satisfaction when you start improving. My squat still sucks a$$ big time, but will keep improving it. Might even start doing them with added weights soon...
> 
> Sumo Deadlift, I was interested in this too, saw a guy doing them in the gym, he reckons the stance alone for him improved his lift by 15-20kg, seemed a ton, not sure if it uses more muscles, maybe more glute activation or something??
> 
> Might have to google...


let us know if u find anything worth reading  i was hoping it would use more legs and less back but i havent looked into it yet.


----------



## Sweat

Fatstuff said:


> let us know if u find anything worth reading  i was hoping it would use more legs and less back but i havent looked into it yet.


I find the best way to get information is to give @R0BLET a challenge to find some on it... he will not disappoint us... gogo Rob...

He'll be back in no time...


----------



## TELBOR

Sweat said:


> I find the best way to get information is to give @R0BLET a challenge to find some on it... he will not disappoint us... gogo Rob...
> 
> He'll be back in no time...


I'm driving lol


----------



## Sweat

R0BLET said:


> I'm driving lol


Well stop pratting about on Tapatalk or whatever it called, pull over and find out for us ya slow coach... will give you reps if you come back with good answer before 3pm...

Please don't crash and kill the kids trying to get the Reps tho...


----------



## TELBOR

Sweat said:


> Well stop pratting about on Tapatalk or whatever it called, pull over and find out for us ya slow coach... will give you reps if you come back with good answer before 3pm...
> 
> Please don't crash and kill the kids trying to get the Reps tho...


Lol.

1) dropped kids off at 6am

2) I'm training in 5 Mins

3) your reps smell of píss


----------



## Sweat

Fatstuff said:


> let us know if u find anything worth reading  i was hoping it would use more legs and less back but i havent looked into it yet.


Since Rob is being rubbish, read a few articles myself.

This is one that I think is worth reading mate, it goes into a little bit of detail, but still only 10 mins of reading and very interesting I think. Also is not bro-science based...

http://www.strengthandconditioningresearch.com/2012/11/26/conventional-and-sumo-deadlifts/

Think I will try these when I finish my current programme, for the variation if nothing else, but also might feel better for me.

Let us know how you get on with them captain.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Left over chilli and a shake done. Rack of lamb next :drool:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sweat said:


> Since Rob is being rubbish, read a few articles myself.
> 
> This is one that I think is worth reading mate, it goes into a little bit of detail, but still only 10 mins of reading and very interesting I think. Also is not bro-science based...
> 
> http://www.strengthandconditioningresearch.com/2012/11/26/conventional-and-sumo-deadlifts/
> 
> Think I will try these when I finish my current programme, for the variation if nothing else, but also might feel better for me.
> 
> Let us know how you get on with them captain.


Summary - sumo deads are gay


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Summary - sumo deads are gay


Not read it but going by sumo I assume it makes you fat  :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Not read it but going by sumo I assume it makes you fat  :lol:


Lol yep 

Says it might be good for taller people or just might suit some people better. Also says it reduces ROM by 25-30% and therefore work done is 25-30% less. But it puts more focus on whole legs and away from lower back compared to normal deads.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol yep
> 
> Says it might be good for taller people or just might suit some people better. Also says it reduces ROM by 25-30% and therefore work done is 25-30% less. But it puts more focus on whole legs and away from lower back compared to normal deads.


Well..... I'll leave them out. Romanian Deads for me


----------



## Sweat

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol yep
> 
> Says it might be good for taller people or just might suit some people better. Also says it reduces ROM by 25-30% and therefore work done is 25-30% less. But it puts more focus on whole legs and away from lower back compared to normal deads.


I found it interesting, at least I know some differences between the two now.

Also tempted to give them a shot, but only for seeing if it improved my 1RM, not a massive concern at the moment as not strength training, but interested to see anyway. Should be smashing in a 250-260 deadlift at my current weight really and a long way off that.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Yeah is deffo worth a try to see how it feels. I'll.give them.a.spin next time.


----------



## Sweat

Ginger Ben said:


> Yeah is deffo worth a try to see how it feels. I'll.give them.a.spin next time.


I don't quiet trust the information, or there is something missing, as if it was easier overall then why are majority of WR holders still do conventional.

20 more likes and you have 8888 likes, I am such a geek!

Still going to try it, but not in 2moro's session. Tempted to try beat my 1RM on DL 2moro, but will see, doesn't really fit in with the training I doing at the moment.

Off to watch a film, eat a pepperoni pizza, some sweets and other crazy party animal stuff like that.

Enjoy feeding booze to your new puppy, trying to get it pi$$ed on NYE's... you know you'll be doing this when missus isn't looking...


----------



## flinty90

Happy new year Ben hope 2013 is a good one for you !!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sweat said:


> I don't quiet trust the information, or there is something missing, as if it was easier overall then why are majority of WR holders still do conventional.
> 
> 20 more likes and you have 8888 likes, I am such a geek!
> 
> Still going to try it, but not in 2moro's session. Tempted to try beat my 1RM on DL 2moro, but will see, doesn't really fit in with the training I doing at the moment.
> 
> Off to watch a film, eat a pepperoni pizza, some sweets and other crazy party animal stuff like that.
> 
> Enjoy feeding booze to your new puppy, trying to get it pi$$ed on NYE's... you know you'll be doing this when missus isn't looking...


Not sure mate, one.of.those things I.guess, doesn't suit everybody.

Have a good night mate


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> Happy new year Ben hope 2013 is a good one for you !!


Happy New year to you too mate. Hope you smash your goals for 2013


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Happy New year to you too mate. Hope you smash your goals for 2013


no hoping mate WE ARE going to smash the fcuk out of them.. its only 365 days .. EAAASY


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> no hoping mate WE ARE going to smash the fcuk out of them.. its only 365 days .. EAAASY


Oh I like that attitude!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Starting to feel like this cold is fvcking off which is good.

Also muscles starting to feel a bit fuller probably from the dbol which is nice. Can't wait for this kicker to really start to have a positive impact


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Starting to feel like this cold is fvcking off which is good.
> 
> Also muscles starting to feel a bit fuller probably from the dbol which is nice. Can't wait for this kicker to really start to have a positive impact


So this time next week you'll be in Hulk mode and nailing the fúck out the gym :beer:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Happy New Year too all that read this!

How are you both? Pmsl


----------



## flinty90

Hey ben.. plans for today ?? rest day is it ?


----------



## Sweat

Happy new year mucka.


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> Hey ben.. plans for today ?? rest day is it ?


Hi mate, yep rest day today, gym closed. Got a huge leg of lamb in the oven so today I shall mainly be eating that 

You up to anything?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sweat said:


> Happy new year mucka.


Happy New Year buddy, how's tricks?


----------



## Sweat

Ginger Ben said:


> Happy New Year buddy, how's tricks?


Good mate, just upped the Clen again today, hoping to notice it a bit more. @120ug now.

Just letting my late breakie settle and then off for a Back Workout, you training today or just a chilled out one with the missus and the puppy?


----------



## TELBOR

Sweat said:


> Good mate, just upped the Clen again today, hoping to notice it a bit more. @120ug now.
> 
> Just letting my late breakie settle and then off for a Back Workout, you training today or just a chilled out one with the missus and the puppy?


Morning! Jesus your clen must be underdosed lol

Post a pic of the tub. If you can feel eph but not clen at 40mcg then that's crazy lol

Have a good back session  x


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sweat said:


> Good mate, just upped the Clen again today, hoping to notice it a bit more. @120ug now.
> 
> Just letting my late breakie settle and then off for a Back Workout, you training today or just a chilled out one with the missus and the puppy?


Never used clen or know much about it but good luck with it. Won't help your bp though I imagine!

Chilling today mate, gym closed and my mums over for roast lamb.


----------



## Milky

My gym is closed today and tomorow for some strange reason !


----------



## Sweat

R0BLET said:


> Morning! Jesus your clen must be underdosed lol
> 
> Post a pic of the tub. If you can feel eph but not clen at 40mcg then that's crazy lol
> 
> Have a good back session  x


Maybe underdosed like you say, defo noticed the ECA, to the point where my jaw was almost swinging. Was 60mg of Ephedrine per day.

Here is photo's of Clen for your inspection...


----------



## Sweat

Ginger Ben said:


> Never used clen or know much about it but good luck with it. Won't help your bp though I imagine!
> 
> Chilling today mate, gym closed and my mums over for roast lamb.


No it is not known for helping BP...


----------



## Sweat

Milky said:


> My gym is closed today and tomorow for some strange reason !


That sucks a$$, the hardcore gym I go to is like that, but they are even worse, was meant to be open between xmas and new year, went in one day and locked up. Well annoying, unreliable.


----------



## luther1

Happy new year team. Is tesco open today?


----------



## Milky

Sweat said:


> That sucks a$$, the hardcore gym I go to is like that, but they are even worse, was meant to be open between xmas and new year, went in one day and locked up. Well annoying, unreliable.


Tinytom opens his gym christmas day !


----------



## TELBOR

Sweat said:


> Maybe underdosed like you say, defo noticed the ECA, to the point where my jaw was almost swinging. Was 60mg of Ephedrine per day.
> 
> Here is photo's of Clen for your inspection...
> 
> View attachment 105869
> View attachment 105870


Looks legit Chinese clen mate..... but saying that there are plenty of underdosed ones.

120mcg should give you some jazz hands at least! See what happens


----------



## Sweat

Milky said:


> Tinytom opens his gym christmas day !


This is great and makes sense, people are always bored on christmas between meals... so can pop to gym for a blast and escape the family carnage for an hour or so.

My other gym is a hotel chain so they were open 10am - 2pm Christmas day as well.


----------



## Sweat

R0BLET said:


> Looks legit Chinese clen mate..... but saying that there are plenty of underdosed ones.
> 
> 120mcg should give you some jazz hands at least! See what happens


Took it about 40 mins ago and nothing, but will see soon. Maybe I too fat to notice the effects. lol

If not 2moro I will double it to 240mcg.


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> My gym is closed today and tomorow for some strange reason !


are gym owners scottish by any chance ???? its a bank holiday for scottish tomorrow ??


----------



## TELBOR

Sweat said:


> Took it about 40 mins ago and nothing, but will see soon. Maybe I too fat to notice the effects. lol
> 
> If not 2moro I will double it to 240mcg.


Hmmm, 40 mins in you should be feeling it!!

My old gaffa used to do 40mcg a day, 6ft4 approx 16st lol

240mcg will kill you pmsl


----------



## Milky

flinty90 said:


> are gym owners scottish by any chance ???? its a bank holiday for scottish tomorrow ??


Nah mate, just cant be ar*ed opening !


----------



## Ginger Ben

Roast lamb is good lamb 

Legs tomorrow morning, can't wait to get squatting again


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Roast lamb is good lamb
> 
> Legs tomorrow morning, can't wait to get squatting again


my legs are in bits from yesterdays leg session mate ..

6 weeks natty and hit 150 kg squat for 12 (box squats) and admittedly the box needs to be a good 3 inches lower but , all good slow negatives and powerful positives, it hit the spot !!


----------



## Fatstuff

Had a read of that article on sumo deads, definitely something I want to try, might help with my squat and overall leg development!


----------



## flinty90

Fatstuff said:


> Had a read of that article on sumo deads, definitely something I want to try, might help with my squat and overall leg development!


done them a few times mate, they seem to really hit glutes for me... and outer quads !!! got to be worth throwing a few sets in for an alternative


----------



## Fatstuff

flinty90 said:


> done them a few times mate, they seem to really hit glutes for me... and outer quads !!! got to be worth throwing a few sets in for an alternative


Going to try it for a few months I think as I have decided I'm going to work on my legs a bit more. In fact - New Years resolution - grow some legs


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> my legs are in bits from yesterdays leg session mate ..
> 
> 6 weeks natty and hit 150 kg squat for 12 (box squats) and admittedly the box needs to be a good 3 inches lower but , all good slow negatives and powerful positives, it hit the spot !!


That's good going mate, I expect to be able to shift a bit of weight but it won't be 150! Going to try ewens suggestion of wide stance power squats so it helps with deads too.

Plan is squats, extn, Sldl, calfs and maybe some high rep leg press to finish if need be


----------



## Sweat

Fatstuff said:


> Had a read of that article on sumo deads, definitely something I want to try, might help with my squat and overall leg development!


Defo keep me posted on how it goes, really interested in this and I won't be switching across to them for a little while yet.


----------



## Sweat

Ginger Ben said:


> Roast lamb is good lamb
> 
> Legs tomorrow morning, can't wait to get squatting again


Roast lamb is good lamb... for some reason this made me lol

Fried Lamb is Bad Lamb!!!


----------



## Fatstuff

Sweat said:


> Defo keep me posted on how it goes, really interested in this and I won't be switching across to them for a little while yet.


Will do mate!


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> That's good going mate, I expect to be able to shift a bit of weight but it won't be 150! Going to try ewens suggestion of wide stance power squats so it helps with deads too.
> 
> Plan is squats, extn, Sldl, calfs and maybe some high rep leg press to finish if need be


do you have an Ham curl machine at your gym mate ??


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> do you have an Ham curl machine at your gym mate ??


Yeah but they give me cramp really quickly so don't use them anymore.


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Yeah but they give me cramp really quickly so don't use them anymore.


ah ok.. was going to say might be good to do them instead of sldl just to give your back a break ready for heavy deads or vice versa !!

lower the weight mate and concentrate on really squeezing the negative... see if that helps with the cramping


----------



## luther1

Just eaten a whole box of celebrations


----------



## Sweat

DO GHR's!!!!!

They fooking rock and pump the hammy's so much!!!

Not in my current programme and missing them...


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> Just eaten a whole box of celebrations


well done bro.. i see you starting as you mean to go on


----------



## Sweat

luther1 said:


> Just eaten a whole box of celebrations


Disgusting!!! You'll be as fat as me in no time mate!


----------



## luther1

flinty90 said:


> well done bro.. i see you starting as you mean to go on


Back to work tomorrow,so I'll burn them of by midday


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> Just eaten a whole box of celebrations


Feeling better then


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> Back to work tomorrow,so I'll burn them of by midday


fcuk off, sitting in the van doesnt burn that many cals off... thats about 900 calories isnt it lol


----------



## luther1

R0BLET said:


> Feeling better then


Actually,still feel rough but thought 500ish grams of carbs,all from sugar,might sort me out


----------



## Sweat

luther1 said:


> Actually,still feel rough but thought 500ish grams of carbs,all from sugar,might sort me out


LMAO, it'll sort you out for a little tiny while. Then you get a sugar crash and feel crud again.

Go smash in a pot noodle and have a [email protected] mate, that really will make you 100% better!


----------



## luther1

Sweat said:


> LMAO, it'll sort you out for a little tiny while. Then you get a sugar crash and feel crud again.
> 
> Go smash in a pot noodle and have a [email protected] mate, that really will make you 100% better!


No pot noodles in luthers fcukingham palace chief,it's a hard core bbers gaff. Apart from the chocolate


----------



## Sweat

luther1 said:


> No pot noodles in luthers fcukingham palace chief,it's a hard core bbers gaff. Apart from the chocolate


All the pro's live off pot noodles mate, I read it on the internet, it is fact...


----------



## luther1

Sweat said:


> All the pro's live off pot noodles mate, I read it on the internet, it is fact...


I best get a trolley load then. I hope they have the required 30gms of protein per serving,any more is a waste. FACT


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> ah ok.. was going to say might be good to do them instead of sldl just to give your back a break ready for heavy deads or vice versa !!
> 
> lower the weight mate and concentrate on really squeezing the negative... see if that helps with the cramping


Tried that too, can't do them. My hams are like violin strings so any sort of weighted contraction that involves bendig at knee makes them cramp. That's why I do Sldl. Not ideal but needs must.


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> Actually,still feel rough but thought 500ish grams of carbs,all from sugar,might sort me out


Bet you've still not gained an ounce


----------



## luther1

No. Well,I say no,but my cheeks have expanded a little more!


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> No. Well,I say no,but my cheeks have expanded a little more!


Rohypnol can do that :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Rohypnol can do that :lol:


Pmsl!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Left over lamb with boiled spuds and veggies up next 

WSM final tonight! Terry looked good last night but don't think he can win in this field. Hope he places though.


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Left over lamb with boiled spuds and veggies up next
> 
> WSM final tonight! Terry looked good last night but don't think he can win in this field. Hope he places though.


times it on mate and what channel ??


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> times it on mate and what channel ??


Now, channel 5


----------



## Sweat

Ginger Ben said:


> Now, channel 5


Thought the final was a bit short, was ok, but not as good as i'd hoped. Big Z setting WR on the log press was cool. Other than that a bit so so, very impressive weights don't get me wrong, just not massively entertaining to watch.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Yeah i agree, doesn't seem to have the drama it used to have. Needs more big personalities in it I think.


----------



## Sweat

Ginger Ben said:


> Yeah i agree, doesn't seem to have the drama it used to have. Needs more big personalities in it I think.


Yeah your right mate, or at least not directed and edited well to try build some.

By the way, have you tried GHR's before? Did not comment earlier on my suggestion? They are "only" bodyweight based, but still might cause you discomfort if you got hammy issues. Could be worth a shot if you've not.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sweat said:


> Yeah your right mate, or at least not directed and edited well to try build some.
> 
> By the way, have you tried GHR's before? Did not comment earlier on my suggestion? They are "only" bodyweight based, but still might cause you discomfort if you got hammy issues. Could be worth a shot if you've not.


I have mate yes, but we don't have one at my gym.


----------



## Sweat

Ginger Ben said:


> I have mate yes, but we don't have one at my gym.


I do them like PSCarb is doing in this video...






Presuming your gym has lat pulldown machine of course.


----------



## TELBOR

Morning Red!


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Morning Red!


Good morning mate


----------



## Ginger Ben

Legs

Wide stance squats

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Leg extension

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] + 1 hold to failure

6+1hold @ 100 drop to 4+1hold @75 drop to 4+1hold @ 50

Ow!!

Deficit Sldl

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Seated calf raises

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Leg press

[email protected]

[email protected]

Legs minced


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Legs
> 
> Wide stance squats
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Leg extension
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected] + 1 hold to failure
> 
> 6+1hold @ 100 drop to 4+1hold @75 drop to 4+1hold @ 50
> 
> Ow!!
> 
> Deficit Sldl
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Seated calf raises
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Leg press
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Legs minced


Excellent work Benjamin 

Feeling anything yet or still a little under the weather?


----------



## Sweat

Nice leg sesh benji. What's the deficit part in the SLDL's?


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Excellent work Benjamin
> 
> Feeling anything yet or still a little under the weather?


No not yet mate, getting a bit more pump than usual in the gym, but nothing amazing yet. Just banged another 100mg prop in left pec  big jab tomorrow and start of week 2 so hopefully things should start kicking in soon 

Still not feeling 100% but it's not stopping me doing anything like eat or train properly, just an annoying little cold that won't fvck off.



Sweat said:


> Nice leg sesh benji. What's the deficit part in the SLDL's?


Cheers mate. I do them standing on a reebok step so I have further to go to touch the floor with each rep and therefore it stretches the hams out loads, which for me is good as they are tight at the best of times. It's then of course further to pull it back up so basically increases the rom of the exercise


----------



## Sweat

Ginger Ben said:


> No not yet mate, getting a bit more pump than usual in the gym, but nothing amazing yet. Just banged another 100mg prop in left pec  big jab tomorrow and start of week 2 so hopefully things should start kicking in soon
> 
> Still not feeling 100% but it's not stopping me doing anything like eat or train properly, just an annoying little cold that won't fvck off.
> 
> Cheers mate. I do them standing on a reebok step so I have further to go to touch the floor with each rep and therefore it stretches the hams out loads, which for me is good as they are tight at the best of times. It's then of course further to pull it back up so basically increases the rom of the exercise


Spot on mate, sounds good stuff. I tried DLing like this a bit to help with initial pulling power, or that was my thoughts, just fooking hurt so stopped it. lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sweat said:


> Spot on mate, sounds good stuff. I tried DLing like this a bit to help with initial pulling power, or that was my thoughts, just fooking hurt so stopped it. lol


Yeah that's a legitimate technique for increasing off the floor power but there might be a bit more to the technique and weight selection than normal so probably best to find out from a good d/l'er how to do it properly.


----------



## Sweat

Ginger Ben said:


> Yeah that's a legitimate technique for increasing off the floor power but there might be a bit more to the technique and weight selection than normal so probably best to find out from a good d/l'er how to do it properly.


Hit the nail on the head there mate, it was not a planned thing so had not researched as much as I normal would, just me and mate started trying them.

Main issue with me was my lower back issues I get, the BB being that much lower just aggrevated the back more, so was killing. We learn!


----------



## flinty90

you must be very flexible mate if your touching the floor with sldl anyway bro let alone a defecit !!!

you sure your not bending your back too much ??

just a thought


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> you must be very flexible mate if your touching the floor with sldl anyway bro let alone a defecit !!!
> 
> you sure your not bending your back too much ??
> 
> just a thought


Don't think I am but will check next time


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Don't think I am but will check next time


just thought i would ask ^^ did you see the vid ??


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> just thought i would ask ^^ did you see the vid ??


No, was on my phone and it didn't show up. Will watch it now on lappy


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> No, was on my phone and it didn't show up. Will watch it now on lappy


hope it helps mate.. and great work if you can squeeze your hammies and glutes all way to floor lol i can just about get to top of shin and my hammies are playing fcukin Bachs classical repertoire lol !!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Hmm, that looks like what I do but I can easily put the bar on the floor between reps whilst keeping my back flat (at least I think it is). I do have good hip flexibility which would help but I'll get somebody to check my form next time as no point doing it wrong. Cheers


----------



## Ginger Ben

Food so far today

Meal 1 bcaas and vitargo intra wo

Meal 2 50g whey, 80g oats pwo

Meal 3 5 whole eggs 3 whites

Meal 4 50g whey, 80g oats

Meal 5 lamb with spud, veg and gravy 

Meal 6 will be sausages and homemade sweet potato wedges

Meal 7 quark, pb and whey

Meal 8 maybe a shake if needed


----------



## loganator

flinty90 said:


> you must be very flexible mate if your touching the floor with sldl anyway bro let alone a defecit !!!
> 
> you sure your not bending your back too much ??
> 
> just a thought


Dorian has still got chonking legs hasn't he


----------



## flinty90

loganator said:


> Dorian has still got chonking legs hasn't he


lol massive mate. would love a set that size lol.. mind you i wouldnt fit in my onesie pmsl


----------



## TELBOR

Morning Red! What's today's session?


----------



## Sweat

R0BLET said:


> Morning Red! What's today's session?


I think he said he is doing Hip Flexors, Abductors and Neck Raises... really hard programme he found by some expert called Mr Motivator??!


----------



## Richie186

Sweat said:


> I think he said he is doing Hip Flexors, Abductors and Neck Raises... really hard programme he found by some expert called Mr Motivator??!


That was yesterday mate. It's Pilates and Zumba today.


----------



## Sweat

Richie186 said:


> That was yesterday mate. It's Pilates and Zumba today.


Double session?!! Ben is really make the most of his AAS... go go Ben!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning cnuts! :lol:

Rest day today, getting food in and getting back to work! Just done weekly T400 jab - 2ml and 1000iu's hcg. Forgot what a pain in the bum backloading slin pins is!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

So far today

Meal 1 - 80g oats, 40g whey

Meal 2 - 7 whole eggs

Meal 3 - 200g beef mince, spuds and veggies

something is bloating me up so have started my adex today, pills don't cut well so instead of splitting them I'm thinking of doing 1mg e3d or eod depending on what's needed.

Sleeping like turd at the moment too due to the puppy waking up needing a dump at all hours of the night :sleeping:


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> So far today
> 
> Meal 1 - 80g oats, 40g whey
> 
> Meal 2 - 7 whole eggs
> 
> Meal 3 - 200g beef mince, spuds and veggies
> 
> something is bloating me up so have started my adex today, pills don't cut well so instead of splitting them I'm thinking of doing 1mg e3d or eod depending on what's needed.
> 
> Sleeping like turd at the moment too due to the puppy waking up needing a dump at all hours of the night :sleeping:


dbol and prop lol

I have to do 1mg ed pmsl nipples go crazy 

Does the trick though lol

Have a shake when he wants a shít :lol:


----------



## Richie186

X2. It's taken 3 weeks to sort my nips out after using aromisin. Taking 1mg ed adex now and it's back under control.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Yeah its deffo the dbol, prop combo. Will jump on scales tomorrow for a laugh but i look half a stone bigger already lol, bless that water!! Pmsl


----------



## TELBOR

Richie186 said:


> X2. It's taken 3 weeks to sort my nips out after using aromisin. Taking 1mg ed adex now and it's back under control.


Makes me laugh when people say "I'm getting itchy nips on 1mg e3d's, where can I get nolva or letro asap!"

Just gotta ride it out and up the adex, like you :beer:

People often expect too much when their hormone's don't react as quick as they wish !


----------



## Richie186

Got to admit it scared me a bit and I did consider letro but decided to roll with the adex for a while and see what happened.


----------



## TELBOR

Richie186 said:


> Got to admit it scared me a bit and I did consider letro but decided to roll with the adex for a while and see what happened.


Was a good choice mate :thumb:


----------



## Richie186

Are you still going to run mast on this cycle Ben?


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Was a good choice mate :thumb:


Agreed, if you need letro then somethings gone badly wrong imo.

Still zero pip from that Fuerza prop and that's in virgin sites, very impressed 

Looking forward to getting on their winny for the last 4 weeks of the cycle


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Agreed, if you need letro then somethings gone badly wrong imo.
> 
> Still zero pip from that Fuerza prop and that's in virgin sites, very impressed
> 
> Looking forward to getting on their winny for the last 4 weeks of the cycle


That's good to hear!

Jabbing some pre workout for tomorrow lol?!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Richie186 said:


> Are you still going to run mast on this cycle Ben?


Had never planned to mate. From what I read unless you have very low bf there isn't a lot of point


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> That's good to hear!
> 
> Jabbing some pre workout for tomorrow lol?!


If I can be ar5ed I might do half a ml in each pec


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> If I can be ar5ed I might do half a ml in each pec


Do it


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Do it


I will if i'm up in time! Lol. Prop, 20mg dbol and raze should make for a good session!


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> I will if i'm up in time! Lol. Prop, 20mg dbol and raze should make for a good session!


An awesome session!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Legs are mullered from yesterday already. Hate to think what tomorrow is going to be like lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

Plan tomorrow is

Low inc db bench

Low inc db flys

Medium inc smith bench

Flat cgbp for tris

Vbar press downs


----------



## Ginger Ben

I fancy decline bar tomorrow but won't have a spotter hence different plan


----------



## Sweat

Ginger Ben said:


> I fancy decline bar tomorrow but won't have a spotter hence different plan


I not done decline in ages as not got bench in the gym that does it, miss it.

You really should try what I suggested a while back with the pre-fatigue on flyes and crossovers at start, then onto the pressing. Only been doing it 3 weeks, but loving it and think chest is making bet progress it has ever made for me. You don't have to do it tomorrow of course, but reckon you'll love it.


----------



## Ginger Ben

I will try that mate, not tomorrow but maybe next session I like the idea of it


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning all,chest Friday! :lol:

Pecs pinned, dbol swallowed, should be a good one! Will report back


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Morning all,chest Friday! :lol:
> 
> Pecs pinned, dbol swallowed, should be a good one! Will report back


Morning mate!

Good start lol

Have you seen who asking for pics in that journal we spoke about yesterday lol - pscarb


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Morning mate!
> 
> Good start lol
> 
> Have you seen who asking for pics in that journal we spoke about yesterday lol - pscarb


Haha brilliant, could nick some from elsewhere lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

Chest and tris

Db inc bench

[email protected]

[email protected] 2 reps up

[email protected] new set at 50

[email protected]

[email protected]

Inc db flys

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Inc smith press - excluding bar weight

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] - 3 sec negs

[email protected] - 3 sec negs

Inc cgbp on smith all slow + and -

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Excluding bar weight

Pec Dec to flush blood around chest

[email protected]

[email protected]

V bar press downs

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Totally ruined! Knackered at the start so head want really in zone but was a good session. Strength is on the rise and pump was immense.

No spotter today so was pleased with how it went on dbs could probably have got 10 on first set of 50's with a bit of help.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Chest and tris
> 
> Db inc bench
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected] 2 reps up
> 
> [email protected] new set at 50
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Inc db flys
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Inc smith press - excluding bar weight
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected] - 3 sec negs
> 
> [email protected] - 3 sec negs
> 
> Inc cgbp on smith all slow + and -
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Excluding bar weight
> 
> Pec Dec to flush blood around chest
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> V bar press downs
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Totally ruined! Knackered at the start so head want really in zone but was a good session. Strength is on the rise and pump was immense.
> 
> No spotter today so was pleased with how it went on dbs could probably have got 10 on first set of 50's with a bit of help.


All sounds good, apart from being tired - early night young man! Lol

Sounds like something is kicking in too


----------



## Richie186

Ginger Ben said:


> Chest and tris
> 
> Db inc bench
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected] 2 reps up
> 
> [email protected] new set at 50
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Inc db flys
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Inc smith press - excluding bar weight
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected] - 3 sec negs
> 
> [email protected] - 3 sec negs
> 
> Inc cgbp on smith all slow + and -
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Excluding bar weight
> 
> Pec Dec to flush blood around chest
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> V bar press downs
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Totally ruined! Knackered at the start so head want really in zone but was a good session. Strength is on the rise and pump was immense.
> 
> No spotter today so was pleased with how it went on dbs could probably have got 10 on first set of 50's with a bit of help.


Strong stuff mate. Not surprised your ruined! Big db presses considering you had no spot.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Cheers guys, was a good session numbers wise but just one of those that you don't really get in to, sure you've both had your share of those ones.

Had an early night mate but was up at 4am with the puppy again so didn't really get back to sleep after that then alarm went off at 6. Feel like a zombie with bad leg doms! pmsl


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Cheers guys, was a good session numbers wise but just one of those that you don't really get in to, sure you've both had your share of those ones.
> 
> Had an early night mate but was up at 4am with the puppy again so didn't really get back to sleep after that then alarm went off at 6. Feel like a zombie with bad leg doms! pmsl


Pmsl the joys of new borns 

Yeah I know oh too well what you mean mate!! Still, nice strong session 

I'm going to smash chest tonight, well...... I'll give it my best lol Decline Bench, Pec Fly Machine then finish off on seated press with sets till I can't do no more lol


----------



## Sweat

Fooking bang on on the workout front Ben, great stuff and a 2nd set on the 50's... get in!!!

Ref your lack of sleep, I am soooo worried about this for myself, our baby is due in 6 weeks... might move myself in spare room for first 6 months or so...


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sweat said:


> Fooking bang on on the workout front Ben, great stuff and a 2nd set on the 50's... get in!!!
> 
> Ref your lack of sleep, I am soooo worried about this for myself, our baby is due in 6 weeks... might move myself in spare room for first 6 months or so...


Thanks mate, I'm feeling it now!

lol, mate you're in for a lot worse than me I'm afraid! We only get up if puppy is yelping, with babies i believe you have to feed them every 4 hours whether they are awake or not (which they will be! pmsl)

My Mum told me the other day she said to my gran when I was born that I was a good sleeper and she didn't like waking me up for night time feeds, my Gran said stop being stupid and waking a sleeping baby and count your blessings! Lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

Weight 215 pounds this morning, up 6 lbs in as many days - that'll be quality mass!! :lol:


----------



## Sweat

Ginger Ben said:


> Thanks mate, I'm feeling it now!
> 
> lol, mate you're in for a lot worse than me I'm afraid! We only get up if puppy is yelping, with babies i believe you have to feed them every 4 hours whether they are awake or not (which they will be! pmsl)
> 
> My Mum told me the other day she said to my gran when I was born that I was a good sleeper and she didn't like waking me up for night time feeds, my Gran said stop being stupid and waking a sleeping baby and count your blessings! Lol


The missus can take care of all that, she'll be off work for bloody ages and just lazying about the house all day. Also she has got well fat recently, putting her on a deficit very shortly the lazy wench!!!

Disclaimer:On off chance she ever sees this, I do not mean any of it princess!!!


----------



## Sweat

Ginger Ben said:


> Weight 215 pounds this morning, up 6 lbs in as many days - that'll be quality mass!! :lol:


Wow mate, at this rate you'll be 300lb's and 8% BF by end of cycle... easy street!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sweat said:


> Wow mate, at this rate you'll be 300lb's and 8% BF by end of cycle... easy street!


Yeah I don't even think you need to train on gear, it's well easy to put weight on pmsl


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Yeah I don't even think you need to train on gear, it's well easy to put weight on pmsl


Interesting


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Interesting


Ask @Fatstuff about it, he's the expert pmsl

JOKE!! :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Ask @Fatstuff about it, he's the expert pmsl
> 
> JOKE!! :lol:


Pmsl, I was going to say that! But I'm being nice this year you cúnt


----------



## Ginger Ben

Stuffed after meal 3!

550g uncooked weight chicken breast, spud and veg 

Chicken was around 350 g cooked, bloody water injecting bastards at bookers!!


----------



## Richie186

200g of water!! That's fcuking ridiculous. Ill stick with butchers chicken I reckon.


----------



## TELBOR

Richie186 said:


> 200g of water!! That's fcuking ridiculous. Ill stick with butchers chicken I reckon.


X2 lol

That's a little plop Ben, so what do the bags come in? 5kg but you get 3kg of meat.....?!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Richie186 said:


> 200g of water!! That's fcuking ridiculous. Ill stick with butchers chicken I reckon.


Yep 100g less weight roughly for each one once cooked! It's £20 for 5kg though so tbh I'm not too worried


----------



## Ginger Ben

Although 2kg is water


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Yep 100g less weight roughly for each one once cooked! It's £20 for 5kg though so tbh I'm not too worried


Bit plop, nevertheless still getting some protein in!


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Bit plop, nevertheless still getting some protein in!


Yep still plenty of that


----------



## Ginger Ben

Food so far today

Intra wo - Bcaas and vitargo

Meal 1 - 50g whey, 80g oats

Meal 2 - 50g whey, 80g oats

Meal 3 - 350g chicken, 200g spuds, mixed veg

Meal 4 - 6 whole eggs scrambled

To come

Meal 5 - pork fillet stroganoff made with low fat creme fraiche (spl), mushrooms, paprika, garlic, onions and lemon juice servoed with some mashed spuds 

Meal 6 - quark and pb with a scoop whey

Meal 7 - shake if needed - 25g casein, 20g whey


----------



## Richie186

Ginger Ben said:


> Food so far today
> 
> Intra wo - Bcaas and vitargo
> 
> Meal 1 - 50g whey, 80g oats
> 
> Meal 2 - 50g whey, 80g oats
> 
> Meal 3 - 350g chicken, 200g spuds, mixed veg
> 
> Meal 4 - 6 whole eggs scrambled
> 
> To come
> 
> Meal 5 - pork fillet stroganoff made with low fat creme fraiche (spl), mushrooms, paprika, garlic, onions and lemon juice servoed with some mashed spuds
> 
> Meal 6 - quark and pb with a scoop whey
> 
> Meal 7 - shake if needed - 25g casein, 20g whey


Meal 5 sounds immense. I actually got hungry reading that! Lol


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Food so far today
> 
> Intra wo - Bcaas and vitargo
> 
> Meal 1 - 50g whey, 80g oats
> 
> Meal 2 - 50g whey, 80g oats
> 
> Meal 3 - 350g chicken, 200g spuds, mixed veg
> 
> Meal 4 - 6 whole eggs scrambled
> 
> To come
> 
> Meal 5 - pork fillet stroganoff made with low fat creme fraiche (spl), mushrooms, paprika, garlic, onions and lemon juice servoed with some mashed spuds
> 
> Meal 6 - quark and pb with a scoop whey
> 
> Meal 7 - shake if needed - 25g casein, 20g whey


Vitargo is just dextrose ain't it?

And x2 on meal 5 lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Vitargo is just dextrose ain't it?
> 
> And x2 on meal 5 lol


No mate It's not a sugar but it absorbs faster than any other carb but doesn't cause the insulin response of other fast carbs. Basically gets used as energy almost immediately.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> No mate It's not a sugar but it absorbs faster than any other carb but doesn't cause the insulin response of other fast carbs. Basically gets used as energy almost immediately.


I see, at ease officer 

I got given a tub ages ago, had a scoop then gave it a mate lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> I see, at ease officer
> 
> I got given a tub ages ago, had a scoop then gave it a mate lol


Didn't make you massive?


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Didn't make you massive?


Just marginally bigger than you


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Just marginally bigger than you


Lol its only carbs mate, not magic dust lol


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol its only carbs mate, not magic dust lol


Probably why I didn't use it :lol:

Had the Pork yet?

Just about to have Steak here


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Probably why I didn't use it :lol:
> 
> Had the Pork yet?
> 
> Just about to have Steak here


Just finished it mate, twas lovely

Enjoy the steak!


----------



## Fatstuff

bummers


----------



## TELBOR

Fatstuff said:


> bummers


Can't make avi out on phone Stan, upload it pmsl

Is it an arm or are you doing a handstand lol


----------



## Fatstuff

R0BLET said:


> Can't make avi out on phone Stan, upload it pmsl
> 
> Is it an arm or are you doing a handstand lol


if u know me well enough it will be an arm


----------



## Fatstuff




----------



## Ginger Ben

That your good arm or the dodgy multi coloured one? Pmsl

Tbf looking well mate


----------



## TELBOR

Fatstuff said:


> View attachment 106375


Very good 

Looking very lean buddy, well done.


----------



## Fatstuff

R0BLET said:


> Very good
> 
> Looking very lean buddy, well done.


legs and arms are lean, back is getting there but my gut and moobs are still fcuking fat - oh and i even got the 'you go to the gym?' question today after it had popped up in conversation at work.so its still not even noticeable lol unless i tense or roll my sleeves up or some sh1t!! But posting pics in a good light and a good angle on a muscle website makes me feel better :rolleye:


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> That your good arm or the dodgy multi coloured one? Pmsl
> 
> Tbf looking well mate


the dodgy one (thats the better one :rolleye: )


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> legs and arms are lean, back is getting there but my gut and moobs are still fcuking fat - oh and i even got the 'you go to the gym?' question today after it had popped up in conversation at work.so its still not even noticeable lol unless i tense or roll my sleeves up or some sh1t!! But posting pics in a good light and a good angle on a muscle website makes me feel better :rolleye:


What's the plan for the next few months then mate?


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> What's the plan for the next few months then mate?


Diet till feb then increase cals and bang some oil and pills in me, swapped my shifts around at work so that i can train before work on days (too fcuked after usually) Will probably increase cals on a linear basis rather than just bam straight up to it! Want to keep as lean as possible and grow some decent muscle.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sounds like a good plan stan


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> Sounds like a good plan stan


methinkso - test deca, winstrol and tren elite :rolleye:


----------



## Ginger Ben

ignore


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> ignore


???


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> ???


I was trying to link a new sig pic but it didn't work!


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> I was trying to link a new sig pic but it didn't work!


plonka


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning all, rest day today thank god, body feels like I've been run over 

Legs still feel wooden and now chest and arms generally feeling the same. Improved recovery on aas my aerse :lol:


----------



## Sweat

Ginger Ben said:


> Morning all, rest day today thank god, body feels like I've been run over
> 
> Legs still feel wooden and now chest and arms generally feeling the same. Improved recovery on aas my aerse :lol:


Weird that your not feeling great, DOM's worse than when not on gear? Hopefully it'll kick in soon.


----------



## biglbs

Ginger Ben said:


> Morning all, rest day today thank god, body feels like I've been run over
> 
> Legs still feel wooden and now chest and arms generally feeling the same. Improved recovery on aas my aerse :lol:


Test flu?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sweat said:


> Weird that your not feeling great, DOM's worse than when not on gear? Hopefully it'll kick in soon.


I feel pretty far from great tbh mate, not ill just tired and sore muscles



biglbs said:


> Test flu?


Not sure mate, what are the symptoms? First time i've used prop and along with the t400 my weekly does is around 1200mg at the moment so it's quite a chunk of test.


----------



## biglbs

Feels like you ache all over,tired and sleepy,often when on high dose of fast acting at start.Bit like you feel tbh!


----------



## Ginger Ben

biglbs said:


> Feels like you ache all over,tired and sleepy,often when on high dose of fast acting at start.Bit like you feel tbh!


Sounds like that's what it is then! Bum

Anything I can do other than lower dose, which clearly isn't an option


----------



## flinty90

sorry to hear things arent feeling 100 % mate.. you will have likely picked something up mate there is fcukin loads of crap going about , and you bieng a social animal you may have shook hands or hugged the wrong person bro !!!


----------



## TELBOR

Maybe rest a couple of days mate and up the vits and shizzle.

Plus you have been a little groggy over Xmas so that will be lurking and keeping cns from being 100% I reckon


----------



## luther1

Did shoulders and abs this morning with @MissB. Fcuk me she put ME through it. Haven't trained so hard in months,I was physically exhausted to the point of couldn't get one more rep out. The routine is in her journal. Bought a joint of beef on the way home as a reward!


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> sorry to hear things arent feeling 100 % mate.. you will have likely picked something up mate there is fcukin loads of crap going about , and you bieng a social animal you may have shook hands or hugged the wrong person bro !!!


Cheers mate yeah half.the family had.colds over.xmas so no wonder really. Although I don't actually feel like I have a cold just feel run down. Think my sleep has.been a bit.crap probably because of gear and also the puppy.

Was going to train tomorrow but ill rest again and hit it hard monday instead


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> Did shoulders and abs this morning with @MissB. Fcuk me she put ME through it. Haven't trained so hard in months,I was physically exhausted to the point of couldn't get one more rep out. The routine is in her journal. Bought a joint of beef on the way home as a reward!


Bout time you trained properly mate 

Sounds good


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> Did shoulders and abs this morning with @MissB. Fcuk me she put ME through it. Haven't trained so hard in months,I was physically exhausted to the point of couldn't get one more rep out. The routine is in her journal. Bought a joint of beef on the way home as a reward!


Defo about time you skinny fat weak old man 

Enjoy the Joint mate :beer:

Oh, who's @MissB ? Sorry if I've missed this lol


----------



## luther1

R0BLET said:


> Defo about time you skinny fat weak old man
> 
> Enjoy the Joint mate :beer:
> 
> Oh, who's @MissB ? Sorry if I've missed this lol


She's got a journal recently started rob,she's a fcuking machine

I don't mean a fcuking machine,we didn't get that far,we just trained. Oh you know what I mean.........


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> She's got a journal recently started rob,she's a fcuking machine
> 
> I don't mean a fcuking machine,we didn't get that far,we just trained. Oh you know what I mean.........


I best have a look then! Glad you've found someone on here to keep an eye on you :beer:


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> She's got a journal recently started rob,she's a fcuking machine
> 
> I don't mean a fcuking machine,we didn't get that far,we just trained. Oh you know what I mean.........


great stuff mate, happy you have found someone that will push you bro ,,, and looks like that flaw in your trainng is definitely whats been lacking..

Well done @MissB

cant wait for you to come and train with men luther im sure it will be another eye opener ...pmsl


----------



## biglbs

Ginger Ben said:


> Sounds like that's what it is then! Bum
> 
> Anything I can do other than lower dose, which clearly isn't an option


slow down on it stop prop and reintroduce in a week,or two,when you feel better,it could be a bug but if you back off and feel better in a week,you will know.

Thanks mate


----------



## Ginger Ben

biglbs said:


> slow down on it stop prop and reintroduce in a week,or two,when you feel better,it could be a bug but if you back off and feel better in a week,you will know.
> 
> Thanks mate


Good advice, thanks.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Food so far today

50g whey 80g oats shake

Sausage buttie and 6 whole eggs

2 chicken breasts with veggies

To come

Ribeye steak and veggies

Quark and a scoop whey

Shake with pb


----------



## Ginger Ben

Hamstrings almost cramped up during sexy time, not good.

Still finished the job


----------



## Ginger Ben

No prop jab today, going to drop it for a week and see if it makes me feel better although i have to say having had a solid 8 hours sleep last night for the first time in a while has done me a world of good. Will see how gym goes tomorrow, back and bis. Might have to leave deads though due to hams being fvcked still


----------



## Sweat

Ginger Ben said:


> Hamstrings almost cramped up during sexy time, not good.
> 
> Still finished the job


Haha, did you finish the job for yourself or for her?

I bet you just took care of yourself ya selfish so and so...


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Hamstrings almost cramped up during sexy time, not good.
> 
> Still finished the job


Cramp mid sexy time is a cúnt lol

Morning!!

See how you get on with no prop


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sweat said:


> Haha, did you finish the job for yourself or for her?
> 
> I bet you just took care of yourself ya selfish so and so...


Both, I'm a sexual tyranosaurus


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Cramp mid sexy time is a cúnt lol
> 
> Morning!!
> 
> See how you get on with no prop


Morning slim, yeah its worth a go for a few days and see how it goes.


----------



## Sweat

Ginger Ben said:


> Morning slim, yeah its worth a go for a few days and see how it goes.


If you dropping the prop, you should defo add in 800mg of tren in it's place... trust me... i'm a doctor...


----------



## TELBOR

Sweat said:


> If you dropping the prop, you should defo add in 800mg of tren in it's place... trust me... i'm a doctor...


Sound advice, probably best I've seen in a while Benjamin :lol:


----------



## Sweat

R0BLET said:


> Sound advice, probably best I've seen in a while Benjamin :lol:


Even Rob agree's and he is massive! Defo listen to us both mate! Gogo get some more oils in you now!  Maybe do 1200mg actually, more is better ye Rob?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Lol no, simply no :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Sweat said:


> Even Rob agree's and he is massive! Defo listen to us both mate! Gogo get some more oils in you now!  Maybe do 1200mg actually, more is better ye Rob?


Yeah I heard more is better 

More gear + minimal training = massive gains!


----------



## flinty90

R0BLET said:


> Cramp mid sexy time is a cúnt lol
> 
> Morning!!
> 
> See how you get on with no prop


yes 2seconds of agony lol


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> yes 2seconds of agony lol


I wish lol


----------



## Sweat

R0BLET said:


> Yeah I heard more is better
> 
> More gear + minimal training = massive gains!


That equation is incorrect mate, although it is commonly thought to be the case, the true way to success is...

(Tons of Gear+Pizza+Guiness)x7 - Any healthy food your missus tells you to eat + some Lucozade and PS3 session for 12 hours per day = Total Brute in no time.

Try it and feedback to me please...


----------



## TELBOR

Sweat said:


> That equation is incorrect mate, although it is commonly thought to be the case, the true way to success is...
> 
> (Tons of Gear+Pizza+Guiness)x7 - Any healthy food your missus tells you to eat + some Lucozade and PS3 session for 12 hours per day = Total Brute in no time.
> 
> Try it and feedback to me please...


Well, I have no gear... no pizzas.... and no ps3 . I'll never be massive 

Pmsl


----------



## Sweat

R0BLET said:


> Well, I have no gear... no pizzas.... and no ps3 . I'll never be massive
> 
> Pmsl


We will get you on a starter programme mate, don't you worry... this is the starter equation...

(Tons of Creatine+Pot Noodles+Bass Shandies)x3-Any chance of getting big+some spring water and Snakes & Ladders for 3 hours per week = Almost a tank in 4-6 weeks.


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> I'll never be massive


Correct


----------



## Sweat

Ginger Ben said:


> Correct


That's just harsh Ben...

But very true... lol... hehe, hopefully this is too small for Rob to read...


----------



## TELBOR

Sweat said:


> That's just harsh Ben...
> 
> But very true... lol... hehe, hopefully this is too small for Rob to read...


You pair of cúnts!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Well just back home from lunch at my mums, 3 trips round the table for me  roast chicken, loads of veg and a few spuds.

Back home to.find puppy has [email protected] in kitchen, pi55ed in kitchen and shredded a newspaper. Pmsl little rascal


----------



## Ginger Ben

Back and bis for me tomorrow morning which should be good.

Chins

Trap bar deads (fancy the change)

Db rows

Some sort of pull downs with various grips, drop set etc

Ez bar curls

Db conc curl drop sets


----------



## TELBOR

Hope it's a good one, how's the raze btw?

Pmsl at the dog! Little feck


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Hope it's a good one, how's the raze btw?
> 
> Pmsl at the dog! Little feck


Cheers. It's got a great flavour for a pre wo. Tastes like those old school orange lucozade tablets you used to get.

I went in at half dose (4 scoops) and I felt it but not massively buzzy. However I'm used to stims and have a lot of caffeine on a daily basis so will full dose it tomorrow (7 scoops I believe) and I reckon it will work well.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Despite my three visit roast im going to cook up a ribeye and veg now


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Cheers. It's got a great flavour for a pre wo. Tastes like those old school orange lucozade tablets you used to get.
> 
> I went in at half dose (4 scoops) and I felt it but not massively buzzy. However I'm used to stims and have a lot of caffeine on a daily basis so will full dose it tomorrow (7 scoops I believe) and I reckon it will work well.


Excellent! Hopefully here Tuesday so I'll smash a load in


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Excellent! Hopefully here Tuesday so I'll smash a load in


Don't fvck about, 7 scoops straight off the bat :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Don't fvck about, 7 scoops straight off the bat :lol:


You know me 

Tbh I'll do the same as you given it'll be the evening


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> You know me
> 
> Tbh I'll do the same as you given it'll be the evening


Oh you're going to pin it.....good shout! :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Oh you're going to pin it.....good shout! :lol:


Oh yeah, 100ml in each delt pmsl


----------



## Ginger Ben

Steak was delicious 

Got a huge pack of meat from butcher yesterday, 15 rib eyes, 6 pork chops, 6 lamb chops, 3lbs sausages £40


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Steak was delicious
> 
> Got a huge pack of meat from butcher yesterday, 15 rib eyes, 6 pork chops, 6 lamb chops, 3lbs sausages £40


Bargain!

Sausages for the puppy


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Bargain!
> 
> Sausages for the puppy


Err no


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Err no


Slip him 10mg of dbol ed lol


----------



## TELBOR

Morning Red! Have a good one.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning all, smashed back and bis this morning

Neutral grip chins

[email protected]+15kg

[email protected]+25kg

[email protected]+25kg

[email protected]+25kg

[email protected]+15kg

3 bw negatives only to failure

CG tbar rows (using barbell)

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] drop to [email protected] drop to [email protected]

Wide overhand grip pull downs

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] stack

Peek a boos (nicked from @flinty90)

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Standing ez bar curls

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Excluding bar weight

Db concentration curls

[email protected] drop to [email protected]

[email protected] drop to [email protected]

Really good session, full dose of raze, the protein works new pre wo drink which hit the spot nicely.

Loved the tbars too. Used to hate them as I used the cybex machine version which was really uncomfortable but with a bb it was great 

Peek a boos gave a great overall arm and lat pump too which was painful as hell, loved it! Lol


----------



## flinty90

good session mate. hit it hard thiw week bro. hope your feeling tip top..


----------



## TELBOR

Spot on that Benjamin!

T-Bars are awesome using the Oly bar. Massive pump from them 

Peek a-boo's pump me too, ask flinty lol. I winge like a bitch when I let go of the bar 

How was the dose of raze?


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> good session mate. hit it hard thiw week bro. hope your feeling tip top..


Cheers Flinty, felt good. Feeling much better this week thanks, will add deads to shoulders on Wednesday and hit them hard 



R0BLET said:


> Spot on that Benjamin!
> 
> T-Bars are awesome using the Oly bar. Massive pump from them
> 
> Peek a-boo's pump me too, ask flinty lol. I winge like a bitch when I let go of the bar
> 
> How was the dose of raze?


Lol, yeah my forearms were hanging off after those, don't need to go heavy either just really squeeze the bar down and it hits the spot!

Raze was good, it's a subtle buzz for me but definitely notice it and had good energy this morning compared to a normal morning session. Will do a full review later if TPW are happy for me to do so.


----------



## Richie186

Ginger Ben said:


> I feel pretty far from great tbh mate, not ill just tired and sore muscles
> 
> Not sure mate, what are the symptoms? First time i've used prop and along with the t400 my weekly does is around 1200mg at the moment so it's quite a chunk of test.


I've had the same thing mate. Tired during the day, muscles ache all the time, even ones I haven't worked on. I reckon flinty is right and it's not med related. More like a bug going around.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Richie186 said:


> I've had the same thing mate. Tired during the day, muscles ache all the time, even ones I haven't worked on. I reckon flinty is right and it's not med related. More like a bug going around.


It's hard to know for sure isn't it as I don't actually feel like I have a cold but I have/had some symptoms of one. However this started the day after boxing day before I jumped on cycle so that's what makes me think its just a bug. However the symptoms are also similar to test flu as BL described. I'm going to leave the prop out this week and see how that effects me. If nothing changes or I feel better I'll add it back in at the weekend. Only planning to run it for another 2 weeks anyway so can handle feeling a bit rubbish if that's what it is.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Cheers Flinty, felt good. Feeling much better this week thanks, will add deads to shoulders on Wednesday and hit them hard
> 
> Lol, yeah my forearms were hanging off after those, don't need to go heavy either just really squeeze the bar down and it hits the spot!
> 
> Raze was good, it's a subtle buzz for me but definitely notice it and had good energy this morning compared to a normal morning session. Will do a full review later if TPW are happy for me to do so.


Yep, batters my forearms!

Well your a stim freak so I'm sure 7 scoops will ruin me - in a good way


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Yep, batters my forearms!
> 
> Well your a stim freak so I'm sure 7 scoops will ruin me - in a good way


Lol, yeah you might feel a bit buzzy!


----------



## Fatstuff

Cardio 2 days on the trot! Wtf is that about, I feel my masculinity slipping away with every tread on the mill.

Took my mrs the gym today also, her first time with me. Her induction trainer gave her some gym ball antics.

Instead...

We did deadlifts  she done 40kg 3x5!!

She did complain a little and said 'I don't want to look like a bodybuilder'

Haha if only it was that simple!!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> Cardio 2 days on the trot! Wtf is that about, I feel my masculinity slipping away with every tread on the mill.
> 
> Took my mrs the gym today also, her first time with me. Her induction trainer gave her some gym ball antics.
> 
> Instead...
> 
> We did deadlifts  she done 40kg 3x5!!
> 
> She did complain a little and said 'I don't want to look like a bodybuilder'
> 
> Haha if only it was that simple!!!


How did you feel about her out lifting you?


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> How did you feel about her out lifting you?


Too obvious lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> Too obvious lol


Serious question


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Serious question


Pmsl

X2 though


----------



## Fatstuff

:yawn:

:lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> :yawn:
> 
> :lol:


On a more serious note, why is your armpit green?


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> On a more serious note, why is your armpit green?


its the first step of the transformation from man to hulk, it starts off there and when u get to around 25 stone and 8%bf the transformation is complete. Check your armpit, if its not the same then u will just have to be patient:rolleye:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> its the first step of the transformation from man to hulk, it starts off there and when u get to around 25 stone and 8%bf the transformation is complete. Check your armpit, if its not the same then u will just have to be patient:rolleye:


Mine's orange....


----------



## JANIKvonD

HOLY **** UR 34! they ginger genes are treating u well buddy  839pages ffs!.. iv read the op and ill backtrack 4 pages but u can fuk off if u think im reading it all! :lol:

@Fatstuff ur like a different person mate, reps


----------



## Ginger Ben

JANIKvonD said:


> HOLY **** UR 34! they ginger genes are treating u well buddy  839pages ffs!.. iv read the op and ill backtrack 4 pages but u can fuk off if u think im reading it all! :lol:
> 
> @Fatstuff ur like a different person mate, reps


Lol, fair enough on not reading it all, it's a bit of a monster now!

Thanks mate, good to have you on board


----------



## JANIKvonD

some BIG weight being shifted mate...looking forward to following.....from now


----------



## Fatstuff

JANIKvonD said:


> HOLY **** UR 34! they ginger genes are treating u well buddy  839pages ffs!.. iv read the op and ill backtrack 4 pages but u can fuk off if u think im reading it all! :lol:
> 
> @Fatstuff ur like a different person mate, reps


cheers


----------



## Ginger Ben

Just back in from dinner at the outlaws, roast lamb, don't mind if I do 

Shake with pb before bed and that's me today. Diets been good today so pretty happy with that. Deliberately held back a bit to see if it helps the bloating go away so will see how I feel in the morning.

Rest day tomorrow and up to London for a couple of meetings so diet won't be great as I'll have to try and cram it in before and after I go so will probably be short of cals but will make sure protein goes in with shakes at least.


----------



## TELBOR

Have a good day Ben


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Have a good day Ben


Morning mate, you too. Off to London today which should be a nice change.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Morning mate, you too. Off to London today which should be a nice change.


Watch out for all those ladies


----------



## Ginger Ben

Got shoulders tomorrow, was thinking that I really need to get my delts to pop out a bit more from the tops of my arms, that capped look that everybody seems to go for.

My avi shows it quite well actually as my arms seem to almost over power my delts so my arms just go straight down from my delts to my elbows.

Am thinking of starting my session off with lat raises, cable and db and front raises with db's then moving on to pressing once I've pre exhausted the medial and anterior delts. Posterior delts are actually pretty good so I'll lay off face pulls for a bit and focus on bringing the rest of it up.

Any thoughts?


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Got shoulders tomorrow, was thinking that I really need to get my delts to pop out a bit more from the tops of my arms, that capped look that everybody seems to go for.
> 
> My avi shows it quite well actually as my arms seem to almost over power my delts so my arms just go straight down from my delts to my elbows.
> 
> Am thinking of starting my session off with lat raises, cable and db and front raises with db's then moving on to pressing once I've pre exhausted the medial and anterior delts. Posterior delts are actually pretty good so I'll lay off face pulls for a bit and focus on bringing the rest of it up.
> 
> Any thoughts?


Mate that's exactly how I want mine! And that's why I love our lat raise machine, cripples me after a few sets and keeps form perfect.

Your on gear, smash them to pieces! Add some tren


----------



## luther1

R0BLET said:


> Watch out for all those ladies


Don't you mean totty?

Anyways,saw my jaw surgeon this morning and my braces have done their job and my operation should be within the next couple of months. Upper jaw moving forward approx 7mm.

Need to drop a bit of fat/water prior to surgery so do you all suggest a drop in carbs and fats but keeping protein the same? I'm eating 6x day and on a cruise so muscle loss should be at a minimum I hope.

Any thoughts fellas?


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> Got shoulders tomorrow, was thinking that I really need to get my delts to pop out a bit more from the tops of my arms, that capped look that everybody seems to go for.
> 
> My avi shows it quite well actually as my arms seem to almost over power my delts so my arms just go straight down from my delts to my elbows.
> 
> Am thinking of starting my session off with lat raises, cable and db and front raises with db's then moving on to pressing once I've pre exhausted the medial and anterior delts. Posterior delts are actually pretty good so I'll lay off face pulls for a bit and focus on bringing the rest of it up.
> 
> Any thoughts?


I do seated raises with a negative then do loads of sets of single arm cable raises. Seems to be working as my delts are/were sh!te


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> Don't you mean totty?
> 
> Anyways,saw my jaw surgeon this morning and my braces have done their job and my operation should be within the next couple of months. Upper jaw moving forward approx 7mm.
> 
> Need to drop a bit of fat/water prior to surgery so do you all suggest a drop in carbs and fats but keeping protein the same? I'm eating 6x day and on a cruise so muscle loss should be at a minimum I hope.
> 
> Any thoughts fellas?


Sorry, totty 

Drop carbs mate, maybe carb cycling like flinty.

If your cruising drop some t3 in there lol


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> I do seated raises with a negative then do loads of sets of single arm cable raises. Seems to be working as my delts are/were sh!te


Pics of these delts lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

Jesus Luther they only advise morbidly obese people to drop weight before surgery, just how fat have you got?? Lol

Hope the op goes well mate, we want pics of old jaw and new jaw and the new one must have UKM shaved in to your beard


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> Jesus Luther they only advise morbidly obese people to drop weight before surgery, just how fat have you got?? Lol
> 
> Hope the op goes well mate, we want pics of old jaw and new jaw and the new one must have UKM shaved in to your beard


They havent prescribed weight loss but my face is so fcuking fat that it already looks swollen from surgery. Want to go in slim faced so i can see the difference post surgery


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> They havent prescribed weight loss but my face is so fcuking fat that it already looks swollen from surgery. Want to go in slim faced so i can see the difference post surgery


Cardio cardio cardio - see dutch! Oh wait...... lol


----------



## luther1

My face is fatter than flintys when he had that pic took with the lion cub haha


----------



## Ginger Ben

Get a bit of facial lypo with the surgery then mate 

How's the gym going? Still workig hard?


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> My face is fatter than flintys when he had that pic took with the lion cub haha


How weird? You aren't allergic to anything are you?


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> Get a bit of facial lypo with the surgery then mate
> 
> How's the gym going? Still workig hard?


Yes thanks ben,still plodding away. Will do pics soon


----------



## luther1

R0BLET said:


> How weird? You aren't allergic to anything are you?


Dont think so. I just get awful water retention with test no matter what i do to avoid it.

After my op i have to eat through a syringe for a min of 3 weeks as i'll be wired shut so im going to live off shakes and see what happens. Could be an interesting experiment as im not going to liquidize my food


----------



## Ginger Ben

Be interesting to see how the shake diet effects you mate. Again, hope all goes well.


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> Dont think so. I just get awful water retention with test no matter what i do to avoid it.
> 
> After my op i have to eat through a syringe for a min of 3 weeks as i'll be wired shut so im going to live off shakes and see what happens. Could be an interesting experiment as im not going to liquidize my food


Sounds awful, Anywho..... get on the protein works for your whey


----------



## Ginger Ben

Back and arms are tight today, was a good session yesterday may stick with it for a few weeks and see how I go.

Really need to find something to hit chest hard though, upper is lagging behind lower quite a bit so maybe more incline required? Going to pre exhaust pecs with flys next time too as suggested by sweat to see if that helps the mind muscle connection as I think mine is poor for chest.

Might try alternate side db pressing too that's meant to be good.


----------



## luther1

R0BLET said:


> Sounds awful, Anywho..... get on the protein works for your whey


Who?


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> Who?


Ffs lol

The one where Ben said....... use my code!!

Old, fat faced, weak and forgetful :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Ffs lol
> 
> The one where Ben said....... use my code!!
> 
> Old, fat faced, weak and forgetful :lol:


Fvck off hawking your code in my journal ya cvnt Pmsl


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Fvck off hawking your code in my journal ya cvnt Pmsl


Lol my codes not up ya lemon. My avi says "I like cake" pmsl


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Lol my codes not up ya lemon. My avi says "I like cake" pmsl


Oh Pmsl :lol:


----------



## luther1

R0BLET said:


> Lol my codes not up ya lemon. My avi says "I like cake" pmsl


Lying cnut,its down the bottom. Rp1525

Will use liams anyway


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> Lying cnut,its down the bottom. Rp1525
> 
> Will use liams anyway


That's my signature grandad! avi says cakes lol

Well, well I never...... you said you'd use Ben's code!!

Btw we gain nothing at all so use whoever you like pmsl


----------



## Ginger Ben

The whole of londons eateries at my disposal, what do I get for a late lunch........chicken and rice :\


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> The whole of londons eateries at my disposal, what do I get for a late lunch........chicken and rice :\


It's built into you now mate lol

Beats something greasy though


----------



## JANIKvonD

awrite johnger, how ya today bud? training tonight..


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> awrite johnger, how ya today bud? training tonight..


Gingers have that 4pm curfew in place, hence why he trains at 6.30am


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> Gingers have that 4pm curfew in place, hence why he trains at 6.30am


his 4pm curfew should be he cant leave the house until then (its dark by this time usually).


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> his 4pm curfew should be he cant leave the house until then (its dark by this time usually).


I've heard they get rapey in the dark and that's why they can't go out at night?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Alright chaps, back home now, puppy had crapped in the kitchen again! Cvnt lol.

Chicken and rice was pretty clean was a chicken katsu salad thing so it was deep fried chicken :lol: 

No training tonight no, I'm strictly a morning person when it comes to the gym. Less busy and frankly if I had to go after a days work I wouldn't bother lol


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Alright chaps, back home now, puppy had crapped in the kitchen again! Cvnt lol.
> 
> Chicken and rice was pretty clean was a chicken katsu salad thing so it was deep fried chicken :lol:
> 
> No training tonight no, I'm strictly a morning person when it comes to the gym. Less busy and frankly if I had to go after a days work I wouldn't bother lol


Kick the little cúnt in the cock!! I hope you rub its nose in it lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Kick the little cúnt in the cock!! I hope you rub its nose in it lol


hahaha, not his fault to be fair, we got held up so were out longer than we expected. He made a right fvcking mess of it though, didn't just crap in the corner and leave it there, he trod it all over the place!! Lovely


----------



## JANIKvonD

Ginger Ben said:


> Alright chaps, back home now, puppy had crapped in the kitchen again! Cvnt lol.
> 
> Chicken and rice was pretty clean was a chicken katsu salad thing so it was deep fried chicken :lol:
> 
> No training tonight no, I'm strictly a morning person when it comes to the gym. Less busy *and frankly if I had to go after a days work I wouldn't bother lol*


Ahhh so instead u gym it and do fukall at work....I like ur style lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

JANIKvonD said:


> Ahhh so instead u gym it and do fukall at work....I like ur style lol


Priorities!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Still fvcking bloated!! :cursing:

Going to chalk it up to the dbol and will just put up with it for now safe in the knowledge that it will disappear when I stop the dbol......I will however continue to moan about it on here and to anybody in the real world who will listen.

Definitely put a bit of podge on in the last month or so, some from xmas and some from the increase in calories generally. Given I sit on my @rse all day at a desk I don't think I need to hit too many cals to grow but rather than cutting them back and potentially compromising growth I think cardio is going to have to rear it's ugly boring head. As I'm getting up early every day because of the dog I figured I might as well go on a few bike rides in the mornings for 30 mins or so and blast a few miles out. Got to be better than nothing and it's fun.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Plan for the gymbo tomorrow

Deads - not target in mind will see how I feel but 3 sets of 3-5 at 180 would be nice

DB Lat raises - heavy but good form then a few cheat reps at the end of each set to take them past failure

Cable Lat Raises - strict, slow negatives

Front DB Raises - same as side raises

Standing OHP - strict overhead pressing, pyramiding weight up/reps down then reverse

Trap bar shrugs - load up 150 or so and rep out for 3 sets

Job done I reckon


----------



## Richie186

Ginger Ben said:


> Plan for the gymbo tomorrow
> 
> Deads - not target in mind will see how I feel but 3 sets of 3-5 at 180 would be nice
> 
> DB Lat raises - heavy but good form then a few cheat reps at the end of each set to take them past failure
> 
> Cable Lat Raises - strict, slow negatives
> 
> Front DB Raises - same as side raises
> 
> Standing OHP - strict overhead pressing, pyramiding weight up/reps down then reverse
> 
> Trap bar shrugs - load up 150 or so and rep out for 3 sets
> 
> Job done I reckon


Sounds like a plan mate. Are you feeling any better yet?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Richie186 said:


> Sounds like a plan mate. Are you feeling any better yet?


Yes thanks Richie, think it must have just been a really lingering bug from Xmas. Never developed in to anything but took ages to clear out. Feel 100% today


----------



## Sweat

Ginger Ben said:


> Plan for the gymbo tomorrow
> 
> Deads - not target in mind will see how I feel but 3 sets of 3-5 at 180 would be nice
> 
> DB Lat raises - heavy but good form then a few cheat reps at the end of each set to take them past failure
> 
> Cable Lat Raises - strict, slow negatives
> 
> Front DB Raises - same as side raises
> 
> Standing OHP - strict overhead pressing, pyramiding weight up/reps down then reverse
> 
> Trap bar shrugs - load up 150 or so and rep out for 3 sets
> 
> Job done I reckon


Sounds good Ben. Interesting throwing Dead's into your shoulder session! 



Ginger Ben said:


> Still fvcking bloated!! :cursing:
> 
> Going to chalk it up to the dbol and will just put up with it for now safe in the knowledge that it will disappear when I stop the dbol......I will however continue to moan about it on here and to anybody in the real world who will listen.
> 
> Definitely put a bit of podge on in the last month or so, some from xmas and some from the increase in calories generally. Given I sit on my @rse all day at a desk I don't think I need to hit too many cals to grow but rather than cutting them back and potentially compromising growth I think cardio is going to have to rear it's ugly boring head. As I'm getting up early every day because of the dog I figured I might as well go on a few bike rides in the mornings for 30 mins or so and blast a few miles out. Got to be better than nothing and it's fun.


I defo had a podge because of it, but then upped my vit C to try remove podge, but think this dropped my water too much and then caused Clen to cramp me up... viscous cycle. Off the DBol now and bloat has gone down a bit so is good.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Couldn't do them on back day mate as legs were still too fvcked! And actually the rest makes me hit deads harder when I do it this way round.


----------



## luther1

Did half an hour on the stepper earlier,then had a shake and half an hour ago I had a big chicken salad and I'm fcuking starving now. Jaw line here I come


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> Did half an hour on the stepper earlier,then had a shake and half an hour ago I had a big chicken salad and I'm fcuking starving now. Jaw line here I come


It's all about self punishmentate, wait until its raining then go outside for a naked run through the streets with pins in your shoes.


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> It's all about self punishmentate, wait until its raining then go outside for a naked run through the streets with pins in your shoes.


Is cleaning my knob with a cheese graitor the same thing?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Actively encouraged I would think


----------



## TELBOR

Have a good one mate!

Big traps today!!!!


----------



## biglbs

Ginger Ben said:


> Yes thanks Richie, think it must have just been a really lingering bug from Xmas. Never developed in to anything but took ages to clear out. Feel 100% today  [/quote
> 
> Hello Ben ,glad you're well,someone did a thread about guys dying from this fookin bug,i beleive that,glad your back at it mate and it was not test flu


----------



## JANIKvonD

morning mate, i think deads, traps & shoulders sound like a good combo. if i did deads....id def consider it pmsl


----------



## Ginger Ben

biglbs said:


> Thanks bl, I'm glad I'm back to normal too. How you feeling, still fighting it off?


----------



## Ginger Ben

JANIKvonD said:


> morning mate, i think deads, traps & shoulders sound like a good combo. if i did deads....id def consider it pmsl


Lol, pussy


----------



## Ginger Ben

That was one of my best sessions ever, pbs hit, really enjoyed it and felt like I hit the right muscles properly.

Deadlifts

Warm ups

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Huge pb for reps and sets at 180! 

Db lat raises

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Pb at this weight

Cable lat raises

[email protected]

[email protected]

Really slow negatives

Front lat raises

[email protected]

[email protected]

Really slow negatives

Smith press

[email protected]

[email protected] pb reps

[email protected] pb weight

[email protected] drop set to [email protected]

Shrugs

[email protected] using 10 second rest pause when needed but no letting go of bar, hard!!

Pre exhausting delts with raises worked really well and because tris were fresh the pressing went really well and overloaded delts really nicely. Been back 20 mins and they are still burning LOL


----------



## TELBOR

Good work!

Just need 100 more sessions to go the same way. Shrugs with a trap bar? Love those!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Good work!
> 
> Just need 100 more sessions to go the same way. Shrugs with a trap bar? Love those!!


Cheers, yeah that would be good!

No mate, normal oly bar (the mans way lol)


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Cheers, yeah that would be good!
> 
> No mate, normal oly bar (the mans way lol)


All the same isn't it 

Trap bars are awesome though !!


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> All the same isn't it
> 
> Trap bars are awesome though !!


Yeah they are good to be fair, just not sure how much they weigh and wanted to be able to dump the bar on the safetys between mini sets given what I was trying to do with 100 reps. Our trap bar doesn't fit between the safetys! Doh!


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Yeah they are good to be fair, just not sure how much they weigh and wanted to be able to dump the bar on the safetys between mini sets given what I was trying to do with 100 reps. Our trap bar doesn't fit between the safetys! Doh!


I think they are 30kg iirc

100 reps was good going, you saw Liam's post then lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> I think they are 30kg iirc
> 
> 100 reps was good going, you saw Liam's post then lol


Think ours is less than that, feel lighted than the 20kg oly bars. Got some 25kg bars too and they feel really heavy, odd how much difference 5kg makes on bar weight.

Yeah I did and thought I'd have a go at it! Silly burn and pump!! Got 35 reps out at first then rested for 10 seconds more or less every 15 reps to 100. Try it!


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Think ours is less than that, feel lighted than the 20kg oly bars. Got some 25kg bars too and they feel really heavy, odd how much difference 5kg makes on bar weight.
> 
> Yeah I did and thought I'd have a go at it! Silly burn and pump!! Got 35 reps out at first then rested for 10 seconds more or less every 15 reps to 100. Try it!


Weird.

Haha, I know what you mean. Kinda pointless to have a bar that's 5kg more?!

I may do mate, not training traps directly and haven't in a long time. But I like the sound of it!!


----------



## flinty90

sounds like things are going well in here. cant wait to hit shoulders tonight. always excited when in a new gym too ...


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> sounds like things are going well in here. cant wait to hit shoulders tonight. always excited when in a new gym too ...


Cheers FLinty, buzzing after that session, deads were great and the rest went from there. Shoulders is fast becoming my favourite session these days.

Think you'll love Forest gym from what I've heard, make your mark on it!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Weird.
> 
> Haha, I know what you mean. Kinda pointless to have a bar that's 5kg more?!
> 
> I may do mate, not training traps directly and haven't in a long time. But I like the sound of it!!


It's a cvnt when you are benching and don't realise its the 25kg bar and are struggling at a weight you thought you could smash! Lol


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Cheers FLinty, buzzing after that session, deads were great and the rest went from there. Shoulders is fast becoming my favourite session these days.
> 
> Think you'll love Forest gym from what I've heard, make your mark on it!!


i will mate im going to make my mark. by sh1tting in the squat rack lol...


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> i will mate im going to make my mark. by sh1tting in the squat rack lol...


lol, they love it when people curl (one out) in the racks :lol:


----------



## Richie186

Ginger Ben said:


> That was one of my best sessions ever, pbs hit, really enjoyed it and felt like I hit the right muscles properly.
> 
> Deadlifts
> 
> Warm ups
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Huge pb for reps and sets at 180!
> 
> Db lat raises
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Pb at this weight
> 
> Cable lat raises
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Really slow negatives
> 
> Front lat raises
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Really slow negatives
> 
> Smith press
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected] pb reps
> 
> [email protected] pb weight
> 
> [email protected] drop set to [email protected]
> 
> Shrugs
> 
> [email protected] using 10 second rest pause when needed but no letting go of bar, hard!!
> 
> Pre exhausting delts with raises worked really well and because tris were fresh the pressing went really well and overloaded delts really nicely. Been back 20 mins and they are still burning LOL


I get my deadlift pb to 175kg, you go up to 180kg. I get a new pb with 15kg db lat raises, you go up to 17.5! Your just doing it to pi55 me off now aren't you!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Richie186 said:


> I get my deadlift pb to 175kg, you go up to 180kg. I get a new pb with 15kg db lat raises, you go up to 17.5! Your just doing it to pi55 me off now aren't you!


Lol sorry mate I'm on the good stuff now, all previous records are getting destroyed


----------



## Richie186

It's good to see mate. Gains coming thick and fast over the next couple of months I reckon.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Richie186 said:


> It's good to see mate. Gains coming thick and fast over the next couple of months I reckon.


Thanks mate, hope so and for you too!

Early strength gains at a good sign that all is working as it should be. No viscious back pumps from this dbol either which is great as I was anticipating getting it bad!


----------



## biglbs

Ginger Ben said:


> Ok mate,gonna update journal in a mo


----------



## Ginger Ben

So foods been a bit off today due to being in meetings and on trains all bloody afternoon but it's not been what I'd call bad

Post wo shake - 60g whey

pwo shake 2 - 40g whey, 80g oats

Meal 3 - Ham and Egg sarnie from Pret on multigrain bread (lovely!) and two lattes (skinny ones :lol: )

Meal 4 - 6 whole eggs scrambled

Meal 5 - about to make this - steak, chicken, spuds and veggies 

Meal 6 - quark and a scoop of whey

Meal 7 - shake and pb if fancy it

So protein is fine, carbs will be low and fats are probably alright. Not worried tbh as I've got plenty of fat to keep me fueled!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

And to bed. Laters taters


----------



## flinty90

morning buddy.. plans today ??


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> morning buddy.. plans today ??


Morning flintster, rest day today mate so will be working and eating mainly 

You?


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Morning flintster, rest day today mate so will be working and eating mainly
> 
> You?


working and low carb day bro lol.. enjoy yor rest. get that growing fuel down ya neck mate..


----------



## TELBOR

Rest days are for bummers..... enjoyed mine yesterday 

Seem more fired up for todays session!

I'll be doing the @flinty90 back session, solo lol


----------



## flinty90

R0BLET said:


> Rest days are for bummers..... enjoyed mine yesterday
> 
> Seem more fired up for todays session!
> 
> I'll be doing the @flinty90 back session, solo lol


make sure you push hard bro.. andcwhen you cant do no more. do two more reps. then partials..x


----------



## Ginger Ben

Chest and tris for me tomorrow, going to get under the decline bar and see how strength is feeling on that - chasing a 140 in the next few weeks so want to know how I'm getting along.

Plan is

Pre exhaust with flys

decline bar

dips

incline smith

superset vbar press downs with rope pull downs - this burns tris up nicely


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> make sure you push hard bro.. andcwhen you cant do no more. do two more reps. then partials..x


Will do mate, doing partials on near enough everything now just to fúck me up on every last set 

Can't wait!!

Using the raze pre workout, I know you don't use them but the session I did on Tuesday using it gave me massive focus! Felt awesome


----------



## luther1

I think the test is out of me know. Lost 5lb this week!


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> I think the test is out of me know. Lost 5lb this week!


And your face......?


----------



## luther1

R0BLET said:


> And your face......?


Still fat,thanks for asking though haha. Got quite decent abs!


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> Still fat,thanks for asking though haha. Got quite decent abs!


Pics


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> Still fat,thanks for asking though haha. Got quite decent abs!


abs dont count on skinny cnuts xx


----------



## Ginger Ben

You dropped to a cruise then @luther1 or just come off all together?


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> And your face......?


Like a rat catchers dog


----------



## Ginger Ben

Ginger Ben said:


> Chest and tris for me tomorrow, going to get under the decline bar and see how strength is feeling on that - chasing a 140 in the next few weeks so want to know how I'm getting along.
> 
> Plan is
> 
> Pre exhaust with flys
> 
> decline bar
> 
> dips
> 
> incline smith
> 
> superset vbar press downs with rope pull downs - this burns tris up nicely


Bumping my serious training related post as you spamming cvnts ignored it! lol

Lots of partials for me too these days, works really well


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> You dropped to a cruise then @luther1 or just come off all together?


Cruise. 200mg e10days. Face might be something to do with my braces though,maybe. Should maintain muscle and just drop water and bf hopefully.


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Bumping my serious training related post as you spamming cvnts ignored it! lol
> 
> Lots of partials for me too these days, works really well


looks good mate.. work it to your weaknesses bro first. then as you say hit partials till arms arent moving. job done ...


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> Cruise. 200mg e10days. Face might be something to do with my braces though,maybe. Should maintain muscle and just drop water and bf hopefully.


How long you cruising for?

Don't forget with your advanced years 200mg e10d probably isn't even enough for hrt purposes Pmsl. Up it to a gram


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> looks good mate.. work it to your weaknesses bro first. then as you say hit partials till arms arent moving. job done ...


The pre exhaust thing worked really well on delts yesterday so hoping flys first tomorrow will help the mind muscle thing with chest as I think mine is poor


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> Rest days are for bummers..... enjoyed mine yesterday
> 
> Seem more fired up for todays session!
> 
> I'll be doing the @flinty90 *back session*, solo lol





flinty90 said:


> make sure you *push hard* bro.. andcwhen you cant do no more. do two more reps. then partials..x


ur doing it wrong


----------



## JANIKvonD

moarnin benjimin, how goes it today? what gear u running currently?


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> moarnin benjimin, how goes it today? what gear u running currently?


Pixie Dust

5g EOD


----------



## Ginger Ben

JANIKvonD said:


> moarnin benjimin, how goes it today? what gear u running currently?


Morning fella, all good today, back and traps are singing their own tune it goes dom, dom, dom, dom, doms! pmsl sorry...

I've just started third week of my course. Running T400 at 800mg ew, test prop at 100mg eod (for 4 weeks) and dbol at 50mg ed (for 8 weeks), after the dbol taking a two weeks break from the orals and might run a cheeky dnp run at 200mg a day before moving on to winny at 50-100mg ed for the last 4 weeks to harden everything up. So 14 weeks in total, t400 at 800mg ew throughout, hcg at 1000iu a week and adex at 1mg eod.


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Pixie Dust
> 
> 5g EOD


That's your current cycle ya fvcking fairy


----------



## JANIKvonD

Ginger Ben said:


> Morning fella, all good today, back and traps are singing their own tune it goes dom, dom, dom, dom, doms! pmsl sorry...
> 
> I've just started third week of my course. Running T400 at 800mg ew, test prop at 100mg eod (for 4 weeks) and dbol at 50mg ed (for 8 weeks), after the dbol taking a two weeks break from the orals and might run a cheeky dnp run at 200mg a day before moving on to winny at 50-100mg ed for the last 4 weeks to harden everything up. So 14 weeks in total, t400 at 800mg ew throughout, hcg at 1000iu a week and adex at 1mg eod.


nice...im running 800mg t400 atm, prochem? u getting pip with it?....cos mine is terrible lol


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> Pixie Dust
> 
> 5g EOD





Ginger Ben said:


> That's your current cycle ya fvcking fairy


seriously tho.........thinkerbell would get it aye


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> That's your current cycle ya fvcking fairy


Don't get mad lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

JANIKvonD said:


> nice...im running 800mg t400 atm, prochem? u getting pip with it?....cos mine is terrible lol


No mate, I'm lucky with pip doesn't seem to get me. I'm running Burr t400 and Fuerza Labs prop, no pip at all from either. Do you warm the oil up first?

I used pc t400 on first cycle and don't remember pip being bad then either, although there was one time I couldn't walk as my right leg seized up for a day! Lol other than that it's always been good.


----------



## JANIKvonD

Ginger Ben said:


> No mate, I'm lucky with pip doesn't seem to get me. I'm running Burr t400 and Fuerza Labs prop, no pip at all from either. Do you warm the oil up first?
> 
> I used pc t400 on first cycle and don't remember pip being bad then either, although there was one time I couldn't walk as my right leg seized up for a day! Lol other than that it's always been good.


i used to warm the vial first.....but after my 1rip eod and 1ml t400 (4 jabs a week) i soon couldnt be fuked and just got it done a quick a possible lol. no excuses now tho as i only jab every 1.5 week'ish.


----------



## Ginger Ben

JANIKvonD said:


> i used to warm the vial first.....but after my 1rip eod and 1ml t400 (4 jabs a week) i soon couldnt be fuked and just got it done a quick a possible lol. no excuses now tho as i only jab every 1.5 week'ish.


Do it mate makes a big difference IME


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Do it mate makes a big difference IME


X2


----------



## Ginger Ben

Meal 3 was large lol - 450g rump steak, 200g tinned spuds and 100g mixed veg. Stuffed!!


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> How long you cruising for?
> 
> Don't forget with your advanced years 200mg e10d probably isn't even enough for hrt purposes Pmsl. Up it to a gram


Until after my operation,which is in a couple of months.bit daft starting my next cycle a month before my op,only to not be able to train or eat properly for a while.


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> Until after my operation,which is in a couple of months.bit daft starting my next cycle a month before my op,only to not be able to train or eat properly for a while.


Makes sense. What you weighing these days then?


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Makes sense. What you weighing these days then?


67kg now that water has dropped off


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> 67kg now that water has dropped off


Probabky looking a bit skinny seeing as he's 6'4" lol


----------



## JANIKvonD

Ginger Ben said:


> Do it mate makes a big difference IME





R0BLET said:


> X2


agreed.....im just lazy :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Probabky looking a bit skinny seeing as he's 6'4" lol


----------



## luther1

R0BLET said:


> 67kg now that water has dropped off


14st 10lb this morning. Which is 1lb up on when i last went on cycle. 10 weeks of test And tren and ive got a few lbs to go yet. Fcuking great aint it


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> 14st 10lb this morning. Which is 1lb up on when i last went on cycle. 10 weeks of test And tren and ive got a few lbs to go yet. Fcuking great aint it


Pmsl, couple of hundred £ for 1lb then?


----------



## Fatstuff

luther why the fcuk dont u put any weight on?


----------



## luther1

Fatstuff said:


> luther why the fcuk dont u put any weight on?


Dont know. Train hard,eat clean and plenty of, test tren last cycle and as rob said,gained 1lb. Reckon i'll lose 4 or 5 kg more yet.


----------



## Fatstuff

luther1 said:


> Dont know. Train hard,eat clean and plenty of, test tren last cycle and as rob said,gained 1lb. Reckon i'll lose 4 or 5 kg more yet.


theres ur problem, i prescribe at least 3 x colonels variety buckets a week :rolleye: try this for 4 weeks and come back to me


----------



## luther1

luther1 said:


> Dont know. Train hard,eat clean and plenty of, test tren last cycle and as rob said,gained 1lb. Reckon i'll lose 4 or 5 kg more yet.


Lb,not kg


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> theres ur problem, i prescribe at least 3 x colonels variety buckets a week :rolleye: try this for 4 weeks and come back to me


Tbh there is some value is dirty calories I reckon especially when trying to bulk. If your diet is 85-90% clean then that's good enough IMO.

Get to the Colonel quick smart Luth!


----------



## luther1

Fatstuff said:


> theres ur problem, i prescribe at least 3 x colonels variety buckets a week :rolleye: try this for 4 weeks and come back to me


Am i allowed alcohol on that prescription?


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> Lb,not kg


You hope


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> Am i allowed alcohol on that prescription?


As long as it's guinness


----------



## Fatstuff

luther1 said:


> Am i allowed alcohol on that prescription?


i dont recommend it unless its deep fried.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Food today

Meal 1 - Usual 50g whey, 80g oats

Meal 2 - 6 whole eggs

Meal 3 - 450g rump steak, 200g spuds, mixed veg

Meal 4 - 50g whey, 40g peanut butter

Meal 5 - Homemade beef curry with brown rice, no idea how much I'll have, suffice to say it will be more than the average male lol

Meal 6 - Casein and whey shake before bed

Done


----------



## Ginger Ben

Cuzza was lovely and very clean food Tbf winners dinner


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning fellow warriors

Chest and tris, go!


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Morning fellow warriors
> 
> Chest and tris, go!


Morning!

Smash it mate


----------



## flinty90

morning ginge... good food day yesterday bro... time to put it to use in gym... happy friday


----------



## Ginger Ben

Chest and Tris

Low incline db flys

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Decline Barbell Bench

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] - pb for reps

[email protected]

[email protected]

Dips

([email protected], [email protected]+15kg) warm up

[email protected]+25

[email protected]+25

[email protected]+20

Inc Smith Press

[email protected] on bar

[email protected] on

[email protected] on

[email protected]

All very slow reps, long negatives and set at 40 was to total failure with rest pause and negatives only

Cable Flys

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

V Bar Tri Press downs

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] pb

[email protected] new pb! lol

Good session overall, pleased with decline and pre exhausting with flys worked quite well. Weight well down on dips but normally do them first so no surprise there. Also shoulders pumped up loads very early on which affected the rest of the session but still pleased with it.

Still not really feeling in the zone for chest, my genetics are **** as all muscle is around the outer and lower part so pecs look like they sit low but when tenses they pop right up weird. Also have no real upper inner chest near collar bone insertions, also annoying. Oh well


----------



## TELBOR

Nice session mate, PB's again!

Something is working isn't it. Shoulder pump will be from declines I'd say, happen to me. But I feel strongest on this over anything on chest.

Mate my chest is stubborn as fúck and it's only just shaped up in the last few month's. It'll come, just keep throwing everything at it! And lower BF will give you better shape.


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Nice session mate, PB's again!
> 
> Something is working isn't it. Shoulder pump will be from declines I'd say, happen to me. But I feel strongest on this over anything on chest.
> 
> Mate my chest is stubborn as fúck and it's only just shaped up in the last few month's. It'll come, just keep throwing everything at it! And lower BF will give you better shape.


Thanks mate, yes the strength is there now, dbol kicking in nicely but I just don't feel it in the chest. Think I'm a real shoulder and tricep presser which is annoying. Harldy ever get chest doms which I know doesn't mean a lot but it would be nice! lol. If I do it's always that outer part by armpit.

Had an idesa to try alternate arm db pressing with modest weights but really frying them on the negatives, might do that after decline next time and see how it feels.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Thanks mate, yes the strength is there now, dbol kicking in nicely but I just don't feel it in the chest. Think I'm a real shoulder and tricep presser which is annoying. Harldy ever get chest doms which I know doesn't mean a lot but it would be nice! lol. If I do it's always that outer part by armpit.
> 
> Had an idesa to try alternate arm db pressing with modest weights but really frying them on the negatives, might do that after decline next time and see how it feels.


Dbol and prop 

I'd like to think I'm a shoulder and triceps presser.... but neither are large pmsl

But I do find on some movements that shoulders feel it then on over triceps feel it.

I always get doms now and love it! I tend to find its the fly work that fúcks me up nicely 

I've seen Ladas doing that, infact I saw some doing in yesterday - both had good chests on them tbf.


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Dbol and prop
> 
> I'd like to think I'm a shoulder and triceps presser.... but neither are large pmsl
> 
> But I do find on some movements that shoulders feel it then on over triceps feel it.
> 
> I always get doms now and love it! I tend to find its the fly work that fúcks me up nicely
> 
> I've seen Ladas doing that, infact I saw some doing in yesterday - both had good chests on them tbf.


lol mine aren't large either just dominate my chest sadly. I'm going to try the alternate db thing next session after I've done bar pressing, that way tris etc will already be fried so the lower weight won't matter so much as hopefully will be more chest focussed anyway.

Constantly evolving this bloody hobby isn't it! :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> lol mine aren't large either just dominate my chest sadly. I'm going to try the alternate db thing next session after I've done bar pressing, that way tris etc will already be fried so the lower weight won't matter so much as hopefully will be more chest focussed anyway.
> 
> Constantly evolving this bloody hobby isn't it! :lol:


Yes mate! Chops and changes all the time.

How long is the cycle anyway, 12 weeks?

And this is week 2?

Guess what I'm going to say you should do if you want those big boulders and chest...... sack legs off!

Bare with me, not a full on sacking off lol

Day 1 - chest / calves

Day 2 - back

Day 3 - shoulders / quads

Day 4 - chest / hams

Day 5 - back and core

Or something like that


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Yes mate! Chops and changes all the time.
> 
> How long is the cycle anyway, 12 weeks?
> 
> And this is week 2?
> 
> Guess what I'm going to say you should do if you want those big boulders and chest...... sack legs off!
> 
> Bare with me, not a full on sacking off lol
> 
> Day 1 - chest / calves
> 
> Day 2 - back
> 
> Day 3 - shoulders / quads
> 
> Day 4 - chest / hams
> 
> Day 5 - back and core
> 
> Or something like that


I have thought about splitting legs up actually in the hope it might make the doms more bareable! lol

Not a bad plan though, I'll give it some thought and see what I can come up with as well but I like your thinking. Could also work on deads more with 2 back sessions a week, one heavy, one speed and explosive power. Nice.......hmmm....... 

Course will probably be 14 weeks long. Yesterday was start of third week so yes two weeks in so far.

Was thinking (bear with me on this! lol) running dbol for 8 weeks, then 2 weeks on low dose dnp, then 4 weeks on winny at the end


----------



## flinty90

ben get up for a session soon mate. we can have a look and see what we can tweak. ..


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> ben get up for a session soon mate. we can have a look and see what we can tweak. ..


Thanks mate, I will deffo look in to it and see what I can do! Would be great.


----------



## luther1

Been doing decline chest only for the past 17months as i have a very thick chest,especially lower and its hardly made a difference. Your muscle shape is your muscle shape isnt it,will prob take years for me to develop a distinctive upper


----------



## luther1

Sorry,meant incline!


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> I have thought about splitting legs up actually in the hope it might make the doms more bareable! lol
> 
> Not a bad plan though, I'll give it some thought and see what I can come up with as well but I like your thinking. Could also work on deads more with 2 back sessions a week, one heavy, one speed and explosive power. Nice.......hmmm.......
> 
> Course will probably be 14 weeks long. Yesterday was start of third week so yes two weeks in so far.
> 
> Was thinking (bear with me on this! lol) running dbol for 8 weeks, then 2 weeks on low dose dnp, then 4 weeks on winny at the end


I'm loving deads at the moment! I think in 6 month's I can have a beast of a back lol

Dbol 8 weeks, fine - if anything do 12!

Winny - fine.

DNP - your dead to me!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> Been doing decline chest only for the past 17months as i have a very thick chest,especially lower and its hardly made a difference. Your muscle shape is your muscle shape isnt it,will prob take years for me to develop a distinctive upper


Yeah that's true mate, can't change the attachment points and how the muscle is put together.


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> I'm loving deads at the moment! I think in 6 month's I can have a beast of a back lol
> 
> Dbol 8 weeks, fine - if anything do 12!
> 
> Winny - fine.
> 
> DNP - your dead to me!!


Yeah I think you will mate. You're natural leanness makes the v taper look good.

Haha well the Dnp depends on how fat I feel after two months of dbol! Lol


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Yeah I think you will mate. You're natural leanness makes the v taper look good.
> 
> Haha well the Dnp depends on how fat I feel after two months of dbol! Lol


Why thank you sir lol

Hmm, 6 days clean dieting each week over 12 weeks..... I see no fat!

When you stop the dbol any water that it was holding will soon come off and then the winny will be hardening you up. So imo (and I don't like dnp) you don't need it


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Why thank you sir lol
> 
> Hmm, 6 days clean dieting each week over 12 weeks..... I see no fat!
> 
> When you stop the dbol any water that it was holding will soon come off and then the winny will be hardening you up. So imo (and I don't like dnp) you don't need it


Yeah you're probably right. I've not put fat on recently it is just water bloat so Dnp might be overkill. I'll run the dbol for 12 weeks and winny for 4 then, that was my plan at the begining so unusually for me I'll stick to plan A. Pmsl


----------



## Ginger Ben

Scran so far today

Post wo shake - 40g whey, 20g casein

Meal 2 - 40g whey, 100g oats

Meal 3 - left over beef curry and brown rice and an extra ribeye steak


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Yeah you're probably right. I've not put fat on recently it is just water bloat so Dnp might be overkill. I'll run the dbol for 12 weeks and winny for 4 then, that was my plan at the begining so unusually for me I'll stick to plan A. Pmsl


Please do


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Please do


Roger, will do! :lol:


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> ben get up for a session soon mate. we can have a look and see what we can tweak. ..


I thought you had a mentor,though Ben may set you straight,he is quite knowledgable:tongue:


----------



## Ginger Ben

biglbs said:


> I thought you had a mentor,though Ben may set you straight,he is quite knowledgable:tongue:


Flinty's problem is obvious, he's natty....... :scared:


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Flinty's problem is obvious, he's natty....... :scared:


fair point i know nuthink x


----------



## Richie186

Ginger Ben said:


> Yeah you're probably right. I've not put fat on recently it is just water bloat so Dnp might be overkill. I'll run the dbol for 12 weeks and winny for 4 then, that was my plan at the begining so unusually for me I'll stick to plan A. Pmsl


Will you run oral winny or oil mate? And why winny over mast?


----------



## biglbs

Ginger Ben said:


> Flinty's problem is obvious, he's natty....... :scared:


So am i(bar peps and trt)pmsl


----------



## biglbs

Richie186 said:


> Will you run oral winny or oil mate? And why winny over mast?


Blimee winny used to come water or tab,it is in oil now?


----------



## Richie186

Crystalline water I think. That must give bad pip surely?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Richie186 said:


> Will you run oral winny or oil mate? And why winny over mast?


Oral mate, I have the 10mg tabs from Fuerza

From what I know winny is amazing for strength as well as hardening up muscle and helping to consolidate gains towards the end of a cycle. Mast seems to be of more benefit to those with really low bf to add the extra cherry on the cake. I've seen really mixed reviews on mast from some people saying unless your 8% bf or under its a waste of time to people who love it and say it help to create a leaner look at higher levels of bf.

I chose winny for strength, its an oral (will be bored of pinning by the time I need it! lol) and the hardening up effect.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Richie186 said:


> Crystalline water I think. That must give bad pip surely?


Apparently its about the worst pip there is


----------



## biglbs

Ginger Ben said:


> Oral mate, I have the 10mg tabs from Fuerza
> 
> From what I know winny is amazing for strength as well as hardening up muscle and helping to consolidate gains towards the end of a cycle. Mast seems to be of more benefit to those with really low bf to add the extra cherry on the cake. I've seen really mixed reviews on mast from some people saying unless your 8% bf or under its a waste of time to people who love it and say it help to create a leaner look at higher levels of bf.
> 
> I chose winny for strength, its an oral (will be bored of pinning by the time I need it! lol) and the hardening up effect.


Winny and prov together will help to lower Bf and i beleive improve you on any body fat

,it promotes fat loss and stops estrogen from being created,so you don't need to worry too much,unless suffer easy with gyno


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Flinty's problem is obvious, he's natty....... :scared:


Benjamin, wouldn't take you long to shoot up the M40 to Birmingham would it?

How about you and Jaws meet me and Flinty at Temple........

Anyone else is welcome too lol

Just an idea 

It's £5 a session


----------



## biglbs

Btw i put up video of 180 x 5 bench,

It never ceases to amaze me how heavy power benching hits usual areas plus,side delt/lats/quads/calves/traps,the works.It was once thought you could keep mass by training weights one time every 2 or 3 week,using just 3 sets each multi joint movement,i agree with that for sure.


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Benjamin, wouldn't take you long to shoot up the M40 to Birmingham would it?
> 
> How about you and Jaws meet me and Flinty at Temple........
> 
> Anyone else is welcome too lol
> 
> Just an idea
> 
> It's £5 a session


No mate, it's only a couple of hours to Brum. That's a good shout lets see what @luther1 thinks of it too. SUre we can find a saturday or Sunday when we are all free.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> No mate, it's only a couple of hours to Brum. That's a good shout lets see what @luther1 thinks of it too. SUre we can find a saturday or Sunday when we are all free.


Before the cúnt gets his mouth wired shut lol

Saturday


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Before the cúnt gets his mouth wired shut lol
> 
> Saturday


Might be better after so we don't have to listen to his stories about how he used to be big......


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Might be better after so we don't have to listen to his stories about how he used to be big......


Pmsl and how he once dated miss universe


----------



## luther1

Used to be big?

Anyway,im ok to pick you up ben

Can we split the petrol? Lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> Used to be big?
> 
> Anyway,im ok to pick you up ben
> 
> Can we split the petrol? Lol


Yeah, you know, past tense :lol:

That would be cool, yes mate, I'll chip in for petrol :thumb:


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Yeah, you know, past tense :lol:
> 
> That would be cool, yes mate, I'll chip in for petrol :thumb:


Thought you pair would come on the bike?


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Thought you pair would come on the bike?
> 
> View attachment 107290


Lol, no mate, going to come up in Luther's ride


----------



## Ginger Ben

Meal 4 - 100g oats, 40g whey

TPW powdered oats are a pleasure to use. Much finer than others I've tried and mix really easily. No gritty taste or lumps and they include the right scoop!


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Meal 4 - 100g oats, 40g whey
> 
> TPW powdered oats are a pleasure to use. Much finer than others I've tried and mix really easily. No gritty taste or lumps and they include the right scoop!


It's all good from TPW mate!

:beer:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Meal 5 - giant chicken breast stuffed with cheese and wrapped in parma ham  roasted peppers, courgette, tomatoes and some broccoli. Lovely!


----------



## flinty90

Ben whats the chocolate oats like from tpw ???


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> Ben whats the chocolate oats like from tpw ???


Don't know mate I only have the plain ones as always mix with protein which is flavoured. Choc protein is good!


----------



## luther1

Just had a handsome 14oz filet steak,chunky chips,veg and choc cake and ice cream for meal No5 in a nice steak house in Southampton.

Washed down with a cold glass of H2o


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Don't know mate I only have the plain ones as always mix with protein which is flavoured. Choc protein is good!


ive tried the chocolate mate its not my cup.of tea.. as far as chocolate whey is concerned then extreme nutrition can not be beaten imo.. but the other flavours from tpw are pretty good... just wondered if the chocolate silk oats was a different flavour etc ..


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Don't know mate I only have the plain ones as always mix with protein which is flavoured. Choc protein is good!


ive tried the chocolate mate its not my cup.of tea.. as far as chocolate whey is concerned then extreme nutrition can not be beaten imo.. but the other flavours from tpw are pretty good... just wondered if the chocolate silk oats was a different flavour etc ..


----------



## Ginger Ben

Meal 1 - 100g oats, 50g whey


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> Meal 1 - 100g oats, 50g whey


One of your more interesting posts Ben.

My meal 1 is the same and just off to do boulders and traps. Might do 30 on the stepper


----------



## Sweat

Morning scrubba's


----------



## JANIKvonD

awreet min, son this w.e?


----------



## TELBOR

Snap on meal 1 

Plus BACON BUTTIES!!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning all, warm up your [email protected] arms gentlemen

Progress pics from today 12th Jan weight is up to 218.5 lbs or 99.1 kg. That's a 10 lb increase in 16 days, clearly a good chunk is water which shows in pics but happy with how things are going at the moment


----------



## Richie186

Solid looking physique mate, monster shoulders too. Nice work.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Richie186 said:


> Solid looking physique mate, monster shoulders too. Nice work.


Cheers Richie, really need to shift some bf after this leanish bulk. It's good to take progress pics and see where you actually are rather than where you think you are.


----------



## Richie186

Once you finish your dbol and hit the winny the definition will come out. What do you think your bf is at the moment?


----------



## TELBOR

Richie186 said:


> Solid looking physique mate, monster shoulders too. Nice work.


X2.

Shoulders look good Ben, some good shape to them from the back shot!

Dog looks happy :lol:


----------



## Sweat

Looking mahoosive on the pic's Ben and this is at start of the cycle... big big big things to come!

Good work, will throw some reps @ ya!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Cheers chaps nice comments.

No idea of bf richie, never had it done properly. Got to be 15% or a bit more maybe though I'd think.


----------



## luther1

Nice pic of the the dogs bum. Is that wood carving on the wall meant to be of you Ben?


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Cheers chaps nice comments.
> 
> No idea of bf richie, never had it done properly. Got to be 15% or a bit more maybe though I'd think.


Get down Tesco and buy one of those battery ones lol

I uses one as a gauge, dont care how accurate it is to start off but I have a base to work from - says I'm 16%


----------



## luther1

Saw my neighbour down the gym who's been away at uni for months. Said I looked huge. Just sayin'


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> Saw my neighbour down the gym who's been away at uni for months. Said I looked huge. Just sayin'


Fat cúnt in other words


----------



## flinty90

really impressed ben. i dont think i would worry about leaning up at your level personally at minute, i would be fcukin smashing in the good food, and using this cycle to add even more mass to yourself..

looking very good indeed mate i think your arms have the genetics to be fcukin monstrous bro....

and you looking pretty lean to me aswell X


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> really impressed ben. i dont think i would worry about leaning up at your level personally at minute, i would be fcukin smashing in the good food, and using this cycle to add even more mass to yourself..
> 
> looking very good indeed mate i think your arms have the genetics to be fcukin monstrous bro....
> 
> and you looking pretty lean to me aswell X


Thanks mate, appreciate your thoughts.

I'm lucky with arms I think as i don't do a lot of direct training, most of it comes from chins and dips.


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> Nice pic of the the dogs bum. Is that wood carving on the wall meant to be of you Ben?


Lol yeah its my sex face


----------



## Ginger Ben

Evening slags,

Foods been good today, bought myself a slice of chocolate cheesecake in sainos for a Saturday afternoon treat infront of the darts.....still in the fridge, had a shake with pb instead......what a cvnt :lol:

Lasagne for dinner though, with garlic bread, that's my cheat for the day, rest of food has been spot on.

Out for lunch tomorrow so will class that as my second cheat for weekend but all other meals will be normal.

Like the idea of two cheat meals over the weekend, one each day. Not talking somesort of blow out each time just enough to curb some cravings but not do too much damage. Lasagne is all homemade for example so hardly evil food but my god I'm going to nail it.....then eat it


----------



## Ginger Ben

Oh and legs tomorrow, looking forward to working on squats again


----------



## Sweat

Ginger Ben said:


> Oh and legs tomorrow, looking forward to squatting on a big buttplug again


Corrected for you, enjoy mate.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Plan tomorrow is - squats 5x5 probably, leg extensions, Romanian deadlifts, leg press, calf raises


----------



## Sweat

Ginger Ben said:


> Plan tomorrow is - squats 5x5 probably, leg extensions, Romanian deadlifts, leg press, calf raises


Sounds good mate, Superset the Leg Press straight into DB lunges to really destroy the legs before finishing the workout. I been doing them just with 8kg DB's as legs so fried by this point and it really does the job. Also gets the blood in them with all the nutrients... or my logic!


----------



## TELBOR

Morning Red!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning slim, good night?


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Morning slim, good night?


Very good thanks mate, posted in my journal who was the special guest - I was crying!

Just booked tickets to go see him in Nottingham lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

Decided on a rest day today, spent it chilling with family, wandered round shops a bit and had my cheat lunch, full rack of ribs, sweet potatoes fries, coleslaw and diet coke  followed by 3 mini cookies from millies 

Legs tomorrow morning, will tearing myself a new one :beer:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Snowy morning all,

Squats

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Leg extns

[email protected] hold last rep to failure

[email protected] hold last

[email protected] hold last

[email protected] hold last then drop set to

[email protected] as above

[email protected] as above

[email protected] hold last

Awesome quad pump!

Sldl

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Calf raises

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Short sharp blast, was a good session


----------



## flinty90

good work mate .. how are you feeling in general now your about 3 weeks into cycle arent ya ??


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> good work mate .. how are you feeling in general now your about 3 weeks into cycle arent ya ??


Cheers mate, feeling pretty good thanks. Thursday will be end of week 3 so still early days. Lower back started pumping up.today on squats so dbol has definitely kicked in. Test prop is definitely there too now which is nice.


----------



## TELBOR

Nice session Ben, you should be massive come the weekend


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Nice session Ben, you should be massive come the weekend


Already am mate :whistling


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Already am mate :whistling


Yeah, a massive nob


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Yeah, a massive nob


Whooooo who pi55ed in your powdered oats this morning?? lol, skinny cvnt :lol:


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Whooooo who pi55ed in your powdered oats this morning?? lol, skinny cvnt :lol:


has he been on the fcukin halo again pmsl


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Whooooo who pi55ed in your powdered oats this morning?? lol, skinny cvnt :lol:


Hehehe, only messing yoof!

How's the puppy btw?

Thrown him in the snow yet lol


----------



## JANIKvonD

moarnin mate, looks like u had a braw w.e. train this morning?


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Hehehe, only messing yoof!
> 
> How's the puppy btw?
> 
> Thrown him in the snow yet lol


Lol, yeah i gathered that :rolleye:

He's good mate thanks. Yep! Haha lobbed a small snowball at him earlier and he tried to eat it lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

JANIKvonD said:


> moarnin mate, looks like u had a braw w.e. train this morning?


Morning mate, does that translate as a good weekend? :lol:

If so, then yes thanks mate, was good. Yours?

Yep, legs this morning! Legs on a Monday is a winner, get the section in the gym to yourself!


----------



## JANIKvonD

Ginger Ben said:


> Morning mate, *does that translate as a good weekend? * :lol:
> 
> If so, then yes thanks mate, was good. Yours?
> 
> Yep, legs this morning! Legs on a Monday is a winner, get the section in the gym to yourself!


yes it does....ill need to inject u with some scottish. 

ahh...i thought ur leg workout as yesterdays, cool. i had a good ane mate cheers.....got p!shed (get with the times ya *** @roblet) lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

JANIKvonD said:


> yes it does....ill need to inject u with some scottish.
> 
> ahh...i thought ur leg workout as yesterdays, cool. i had a good ane mate cheers.....got p!shed (get with the times ya *** @roblet) lol


That sounds a bit gay, but I'll try anything once, twice if i like it 

Good stuff, haven't got pished since xmas so probably due a few beers at some point. Haven't drunk a drop of booze since NYE.


----------



## luther1

Is it snowing in amazingstoke Ben?


----------



## JANIKvonD

Ginger Ben said:


> That sounds a bit gay, but I'll try anything once, twice if i like it
> 
> Good stuff, haven't got pished since xmas so probably due a few beers at some point. Haven't drunk a drop of booze since NYE.


i wouldnt have either but iv got family still having new years partys lol. because the grans have theres NYE & NY....the mums & auntys are having theres now & last week!....its a bit weird tbh llf


----------



## Ginger Ben

JANIKvonD said:


> i wouldnt have either but iv got family still having new years partys lol. because the grans have theres NYE & NY....the mums & auntys are having theres now & last week!....its a bit weird tbh llf


lol backward bloody lot you aren't ya pmsl :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> Is it snowing in amazingstoke Ben?


Chucked it down last night mate and stopped around 10ish this morning, got a good covering tbf


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> Chucked it down last night mate and stopped around 10ish this morning, got a good covering tbf


Its as wet as jens rat down here.


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> Its as wet as jens rat down here.


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> Its as wet as jens rat down here.


pmsl


----------



## Ginger Ben

Scran today

Meal 1 - post wo shake - 40g whey, 20g casein

Meal 2 - 50g whey, 100g oats

Meal 3 - 6 whole eggs

Meal 4 - 12 Sainsburys lean beef meatballs with 3/4 tin of potatoes (about 200g) and a homemade sauce from timmed toms, garlic, chilli and herbs

Meal 5 - 40g whey, 20g casein, 100g oats

Meal 6 - homemade spag bol 300g beef mince, some brown spaggetti, sauce made with tinned toms, garlic, onion, courgette, carrots and herbs

Meal 7 - tub of quark with lemon shortbread whey

Done 

Edit - 2 chocolate digestives


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Scran today
> 
> Meal 1 - post wo shake - 40g whey, 20g casein
> 
> Meal 2 - 50g whey, 100g oats
> 
> Meal 3 - 6 whole eggs
> 
> Meal 4 - 12 Sainsburys lean beef meatballs with 3/4 tin of potatoes (about 200g) and a homemade sauce from timmed toms, garlic, chilli and herbs
> 
> Meal 5 - 40g whey, 20g casein, 100g oats
> 
> Meal 6 - homemade spag bol 300g beef mince, some brown spaggetti, sauce made with tinned toms, garlic, onion, courgette, carrots and herbs
> 
> Meal 7 - tub of quark with lemon shortbread whey
> 
> Done
> 
> Edit - 2 chocolate digestives


Good work Benjamin


----------



## Ginger Ben

Boulders tomorrow, same as last time as was a good session. Aim to add reps and or weight on all lifts


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Boulders tomorrow, same as last time as was a good session. Aim to add reps and or weight on all lifts


Have a good one mate


----------



## Sweat

Ginger Ben said:


> Snowy morning all,
> 
> Squats
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Leg extns
> 
> [email protected] hold last rep to failure
> 
> [email protected] hold last
> 
> [email protected] hold last
> 
> [email protected] hold last then drop set to
> 
> [email protected] as above
> 
> [email protected] as above
> 
> [email protected] hold last
> 
> Awesome quad pump!
> 
> Sldl
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Calf raises
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Short sharp blast, was a good session


Heavy Leg Ext mate, impressive, powerful quads!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sweat said:


> Heavy Leg Ext mate, impressive, powerful quads!


Thanks mate, legs are generally strong but i have a pathetic squat, oh well!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Have a good one mate


Will do mate! Take it easy on those snowy roads young man


----------



## flinty90

Sweat said:


> Heavy Leg Ext mate, impressive, powerful quads!


Yes bens leg extensions always impress me too mate .. must have quads of concerete power lol !!!


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Will do mate! Take it easy on those snowy roads young man


Aye, should be cool once I get off the street pmsl


----------



## Huntingground

Ben, what is boulders mate? I have seen you and SweatyMofo mention it.


----------



## flinty90

Huntingground said:


> Ben, what is boulders mate? I have seen you and SweatyMofo mention it.


shoulders


----------



## Huntingground

flinty90 said:


> shoulders


Haahaa, feel a fick cnut now


----------



## Sweat

Ginger Ben said:


> Thanks mate, legs are generally strong but i have a pathetic squat, oh well!!


If it's low, at least there is only one way it can go...

Do an "Arnie", like he did with his calves, cutting off the bottom of all his workout bottoms, make them your goal to improve.

I need to improve squatting too, defo my weak area, in addition to the belly!


----------



## Sweat

Huntingground said:


> Ben, what is boulders mate? I have seen you and SweatyMofo mention it.


SweatyMofo... lol.

I will drain some of my sweat and send it to you in a bottle mate, like a high class aftershave!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Huntingground said:


> Ben, what is boulders mate? I have seen you and SweatyMofo mention it.


Yeah shoulders mate, don't know why, just is lol


----------



## TELBOR

Morning!

Boulder o'clock , have a good one


----------



## flinty90

have a good sesh and day benathy !!


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> have a good sesh and day benathy !!


You too mate, session was good, wil write it up soon.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Scran today

PWO - 20g casein, 40g whey

Meal 2 - 50g whey, 100g oats

Meal 3 - 6 whole eggs scrambled

Meal 4 - Rib eye steak, chicken breast, 200g spuds and mixed veg with nandos garlic piri piri sauce (this is a bodybuilding godsend!!)

That sauce is a winner! Check the macros mofo's

Typical Values	Typical values per 100 g	Per Serving

Energy 248 kJ / 59 kCal 12 kJ / 3 kCal

Protein 0.5 g 0 g

Fat, total 3.4 g 0.2 g

- Saturated 0.4 g 0 g

Carbohydrate, total	6.6 g 0.3 g

- Sugars	5.7 g 0.3 g

Dietary Fibre	0.8 g 0 g

Sodium	2.2 g / 2208 mg 0.1 g / 110 mg


----------



## Ginger Ben

c.unting copy and paste didn't come out well, basically there's fvck all bad in it and it tastes amazing! Great stuff


----------



## Richie186

Ginger Ben said:


> Scran today
> 
> PWO - 20g casein, 40g whey
> 
> Meal 2 - 50g whey, 100g oats
> 
> Meal 3 - 6 whole eggs scrambled
> 
> Meal 4 - Rib eye steak, chicken breast, 200g spuds and mixed veg with nandos garlic piri piri sauce (this is a bodybuilding godsend!!)
> 
> That sauce is a winner! Check the macros mofo's
> 
> Typical Values	Typical values per 100 g	Per Serving
> 
> Energy 248 kJ / 59 kCal 12 kJ / 3 kCal
> 
> Protein 0.5 g 0 g
> 
> Fat, total 3.4 g 0.2 g
> 
> - Saturated 0.4 g 0 g
> 
> Carbohydrate, total	6.6 g 0.3 g
> 
> - Sugars	5.7 g 0.3 g
> 
> Dietary Fibre	0.8 g 0 g
> 
> Sodium	2.2 g / 2208 mg 0.1 g / 110 mg


I'm sure I've got some of that in the cupboard, ill give it a go.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Shoulder session from this morning - pre exhausted delts again before pressing, really worked well, was fooked by the end of it.

DB lat raises strict form

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] drop set to [email protected]

DB Front Raises strict form

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] drop set to [email protected]

Face Pulls

[email protected]

[email protected] stack

[email protected]

[email protected] drop set to [email protected]

Smith shoulder press - excluding bar weight

[email protected]

[email protected] - pb +3 reps on last week

[email protected] - pi55ed all over pb lol

Giant drop set from 90-80-70-60-50-40 no idea of reps but wasn't over 6 at any weight, had to deload bar myself so took a few second between sets to do that but worked really well, couldn't lift arms from my side afterwards lol

Oly Bar Shrugs

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

All with good squeeze

done


----------



## Richie186

Ginger Ben said:


> Shoulder session from this morning - pre exhausted delts again before pressing, really worked well, was fooked by the end of it.
> 
> DB lat raises strict form
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected] drop set to [email protected]
> 
> DB Front Raises strict form
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected] drop set to [email protected]
> 
> Face Pulls
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected] stack
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected] drop set to [email protected]
> 
> Smith shoulder press - excluding bar weight
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected] - pb +3 reps on last week
> 
> [email protected] - pi55ed all over pb lol
> 
> Giant drop set from 90-80-70-60-50-40 no idea of reps but wasn't over 6 at any weight, had to deload bar myself so took a few second between sets to do that but worked really well, couldn't lift arms from my side afterwards lol
> 
> Oly Bar Shrugs
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> All with good squeeze
> 
> done


I got muscle pump just reading that!! Big session mate, love the drop sets on smith press.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Richie186 said:


> I got muscle pump just reading that!! Big session mate, love the drop sets on smith press.


Thanks mate, lol it was agony tbh, the dbol have well and truly bitten and pump was insane. I got back pumps from a shoulder session for gods sake! :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Very nice session mate! Keep it up


----------



## JANIKvonD

crackin sesh there fanger :thumbup1: eugh...Dbol, wait till u cant grip a bar cos ur forearms are about to burst with the pumps


----------



## Ginger Ben

JANIKvonD said:


> crackin sesh there fanger :thumbup1: eugh...Dbol, wait till u cant grip a bar cos ur forearms are about to burst with the pumps


Cheers mate, got back and bis on Thursday, dead lifts might be a write off, they were last time I did dbol!! I'll do them first I think, keep warm ups to bare minimum and just power through it!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Oh and for the record, I fvcking love being on gear!! That is all


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Oh and for the record, I fvcking love being on gear!! That is all


Druggy lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Druggy lol


Superhuman druggy :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Superhuman druggy :lol:


Wouldn't go that far lol


----------



## Sweat

Ginger Ben said:


> Shoulder session from this morning - pre exhausted delts again before pressing, really worked well, was fooked by the end of it.
> 
> DB lat raises strict form
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected] drop set to [email protected]
> 
> DB Front Raises strict form
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected] drop set to [email protected]
> 
> Face Pulls
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected] stack
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected] drop set to [email protected]
> 
> Smith shoulder press - excluding bar weight
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected] - pb +3 reps on last week
> 
> [email protected] - pi55ed all over pb lol
> 
> Giant drop set from 90-80-70-60-50-40 no idea of reps but wasn't over 6 at any weight, had to deload bar myself so took a few second between sets to do that but worked really well, couldn't lift arms from my side afterwards lol
> 
> Oly Bar Shrugs
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> All with good squeeze
> 
> done


Good sesh mate, liking the weights on the lat raises, will be struggling to fit through doors soon.

Also congrats on the Shoulder Press PB, that drop set sounds nasty, bet you was breathing hard by the end of it.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sweat said:


> Good sesh mate, liking the weights on the lat raises, will be struggling to fit through doors soon.
> 
> Also congrats on the Shoulder Press PB, that drop set sounds nasty, bet you was breathing hard by the end of it.


Cheers mate, was a good session, yeah a tough drop set that one but really enjoyed it in a sick way lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

Ginger Ben said:


> Scran today
> 
> PWO - 20g casein, 40g whey
> 
> Meal 2 - 50g whey, 100g oats
> 
> Meal 3 - 6 whole eggs scrambled
> 
> Meal 4 - Rib eye steak, chicken breast, 200g spuds and mixed veg with nandos garlic piri piri sauce


Update

Meal 5 - 20g casein, 40g whey, 100g oats

Meal 6 - 2 lamb chops, sweet potato, broccoli, red cabbage

Meal 7 - 20g casein, 40g whey

Night all!


----------



## TELBOR

Morning sweet cheeks


----------



## flinty90

very good weights on raises mate and a good session.. im tappped out with strict form at about 15 kg dbs. so 17.5 with super strict form is cracking weights..

have a good day mate..


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> very good weights on raises mate and a good session.. im tappped out with strict form at about 15 kg dbs. so 17.5 with super strict form is cracking weights..
> 
> have a good day mate..


Morning all and cheers flinty, really feel like I'm nailing all sessions well now, just need to get my chest routine sorted now and I'll be set for a while.

Chest on Saturday so can take a bit more time over it and get it right then smash it


----------



## luther1

Just ordered some whey and oats benjy. Hope delivery is better than mp!


----------



## JANIKvonD

hepnin? well done on the PB's yest mate, some big weights there. reppage


----------



## JANIKvonD

....when i can lol


----------



## biglbs

Ginger Ben said:


> Update
> 
> Meal 5 - 20g casein, 40g whey, 100g oats
> 
> Meal 6 - 2 lamb chops, sweet potato, broccoli, red cabbage
> 
> Meal 7 - 20g casein, 40g whey
> 
> Night all!


Nice to see someone else using casein for those low moments pmsl.How do you find it using the ratio you are or is it random?Do you feel you blunt insulin spike from whey,intentional or not?I am looking into all this at mo and not many others use casein too at present,tbh i think they are missing out big time ,as far as research so far is indicating,whey is just too fast Imo when not around training sessions...


----------



## luther1

biglbs said:


> Nice to see someone else using casein for those low moments pmsl.How do you find it using the ratio you are or is it random?Do you feel you blunt insulin spike from whey,intentional or not?I am looking into all this at mo and not many others use casein too at present,tbh i think they are missing out big time ,as far as research so far is indicating,whey is just too fast Imo when not around training sessions...


Are you looking into the absorbtion rates of caseine v hydrolate lbs?


----------



## biglbs

luther1 said:


> Are you looking into the absorbtion rates of caseine v hydrolate lbs?


Hydrolate is the one as per Kai Green video yes?

Not realy as i know that is mega fast producing a spike great for natty guys,i am looking to keep bloods more level,without large insulin spikes at the mo ,other than deliberate ones around training,as a part of peps and Gh use i the future is all,but i like the fact casein keeps us gtg at all times too,whey is too quick for me when trying to keep anabolic and using low cals..


----------



## luther1

Yes,the kai greene one

Protein intake timing is paramount to an athlete such as myself. Whereas it wouldnt make one iota of difference to someone such as ben if he dient eat properly for a month. Or two


----------



## biglbs

luther1 said:


> Yes,the kai greene one
> 
> Protein intake timing is paramount to an athlete such as myself. Whereas it wouldnt make one iota of difference to someone such as ben if he dient eat properly for a month. Or two


Repped ya soppy cvnt,,,,,, :thumb:


----------



## TELBOR

Lol, That interview got Kai a brown bag of money from ON


----------



## luther1

R0BLET said:


> Lol, That interview got Kai a brown bag of money from ON


Indeed. As was stated on here and tm,have your shaken 25 mins before the workout finishes. Makes no difference


----------



## flinty90

fcuknscience ya cnuts just lift weights enjoy it and eat food lol... fcukin rocket science x


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> Indeed. As was stated on here and tm,have your shaken 25 mins before the workout finishes. Makes no difference


It's bad that these handful of freaks from the millions of bodybuilders in the world try and pull wool over our eyes!!

You look at Dorians interviews over the years and he will say, only drink water during training and have whey with simple carbs after. None of this £20 a scoop shizzle from ON pmsl


----------



## biglbs

We used to have a drink that was a milk prtein shake in a bottle,i used to have one as i trained and one after 50g in each it was called Fit protein,tell you what it worked real good too... http://monstersupplements.com/store/p/4252/1/Multipower-Fit-Protein.html


----------



## TELBOR

biglbs said:


> We used to have a drink that was a milk prtein shake in a bottle,i used to have one as i trained and one after 50g in each it was called Fit protein,tell you what it worked real good too... http://monstersupplements.com/store/p/4252/1/Multipower-Fit-Protein.html


I drink those all the time 

Big brown bottle isn't it! Fitness First used to sell them. Very nice actually


----------



## biglbs

R0BLET said:


> I drink those all the time
> 
> Big brown bottle isn't it! Fitness First used to sell them. Very nice actually


That's the one,try during and after whilst on aas ,superb!


----------



## TELBOR

biglbs said:


> That's the one,try during and after whilst on aas ,superb!


Bloody £6 a session, ya rich sod!!


----------



## biglbs

R0BLET said:


> Bloody £6 a session, ya rich sod!!


I was until i bought them ,,,pmsl


----------



## Fatstuff

What about the fact that your gut should have a bellyful of protein, fat and slow digesting carbs anyway, drinking whey or casein, the difference would be negligible imo


----------



## biglbs

biglbs said:


> I was until i bought them ,,,pmsl


Whae i think back we would go to gym have 2 off these,Gh jab then pay in turn at local resteraunt to have chicken italian food,Mike Harvey,Mike williams,Big Steve p,etc i remember it was my shout and we ate £79 of food one day plus shakes/gh lol mate those were the days,i made that money back over lunch too haha.


----------



## biglbs

Fatstuff said:


> What about the fact that your gut should have a bellyful of protein, fat and slow digesting carbs anyway, drinking whey or casein, the difference would be negligible imo


Fact?? on a diet,why mate?


----------



## TELBOR

Fatstuff said:


> What about the fact that your gut should have a bellyful of protein, fat and slow digesting carbs anyway, drinking whey or casein, the difference would be negligible imo


Casein is all about the impact on GH imo. But for us hobby builders I don't think we see the difference tbh

It's a luxury, not a necessity


----------



## TELBOR

biglbs said:


> Whae i think back we would go to gym have 2 off these,Gh jab then pay in turn at local resteraunt to have chicken italian food,Mike Harvey,Mike williams,Big Steve p,etc i remember it was my shout and we ate £79 of food one day plus shakes/gh lol mate those were the days,i made that money back over lunch too haha.


Lol, someone's reminiscing


----------



## biglbs

R0BLET said:


> Casein is all about the impact on GH imo. But for us hobby builders I don't think we see the difference tbh
> 
> It's a luxury, not a necessity


It is expensive,but i am finding it helps me keep protein levels steady and bloods more stable too as you say Rob,the only time i want blips is near training,once i get bloody well pmsl


----------



## luther1

R0BLET said:


> Casein is all about the impact on GH imo. But for us hobby builders I don't think we see the difference tbh
> 
> It's a luxury, not a necessity


Exactly,it wont make a noticeable difference to the majority of us.

Dorians à bit of a lance armstrong fabricator imo. I remember reading an interview on the run up to his first olympia and he was stuck in a traffic jam at the time he should be eating and was punching the dash and going mad because his meal timings were going to be out.


----------



## biglbs

R0BLET said:


> Lol, someone's reminiscing


Good days,make damne sure you have them to look back on mate,it is nice


----------



## TELBOR

biglbs said:


> It is expensive,but i am finding it helps me keep protein levels steady and bloods more stable too as you say Rob,the only time i want blips is near training,once i get bloody well pmsl


In 10 years when my bench reaches 100kg I'll be on the casein lol

You know better than most what to do and when mate so I'm sure you'll make it count when your 100%



luther1 said:


> Exactly,it wont make a noticeable difference to the majority of us.
> 
> Dorians à bit of a lance armstrong fabricator imo. I remember reading an interview on the run up to his first olympia and he was stuck in a traffic jam at the time he should be eating and was punching the dash and going mad because his meal timings were going to be out.


Imagine seeing that happen!!


----------



## luther1

I remember 20 or so years ago me and training partner after a workout would have a pint of milk and half a kitkat each. Sust and deca was all i took and was loads bigger than now.


----------



## biglbs

R0BLET said:


> In 10 years when my bench reaches 100kg I'll be on the casein lol
> 
> You know better than most what to do and when mate so I'm sure you'll make it count when your 100%
> 
> Thing is you need to train early so it does not effect whey uptake or allow 6 hours before training ,then whey as usual,it is timing it correctly,a bit of trial and error will sort it.
> 
> Imagine seeing that happen!!


----------



## biglbs

luther1 said:


> I remember 20 or so years ago me and training partner after a workout would have a pint of milk and half a kitkat each. Sust and deca was all i took and was loads bigger than now.


Sounds like an excert from 'Luther,this was my life' pmsl


----------



## biglbs

Bah bloody poota~!


----------



## luther1

biglbs said:


> Sounds like an excert from 'Luther,this was my life' pmsl


I do think back quite often about my life,if i had chosen a different path etc. 10 years time we will all look back on this moment in time And reminice. Thats why right now should be the best time of your life,not 5,10 or 20 years ago.


----------



## biglbs

luther1 said:


> I do think back quite often about my life,if i had chosen a different path etc. 10 years time we will all look back on this moment in time And reminice. Thats why right now should be the best time of your life,not 5,10 or 20 years ago.


Exactly!


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> I remember 20 or so years ago me and training partner after a workout would have a pint of milk and half a kitkat each. Sust and deca was all i took and was loads bigger than now.


I was reading a guys thread the other day, in his early 50's now but posted some pics of him late 80's and early 90's looked good, kinda like a working man's frame so looking large!

Him and his training partners post workout drink was a pint of larger 

But the scary thing is that society has created a monster and we all want to confine to it - even though we all think we're breaking the mould lol

Imagine if you told all us that milk and a kitkat was your weapon of choice


----------



## Ginger Ben

Seems I need to log on more often to control my journal! lol, joking, nice to see some good conflab in here.

To answer your question @biglbs I usually have a blend of protein but since money got tighter I've been buying the bulk whey as it's cheaper and adding a scoop or so of casein to it as well. Various reasons really - some research shows that a blend of the two initiates a more anabolic response than whey alone and something else to do with mTOR receptors being affected differently and more positively by a mixture. I also like the more full feeling casein gives as it makes a much thicker shake. I've got a 2kg bag to get through to will be interesting to see how much/if any difference it makes. I do feel fuller more of the time using it though which is good, I do find the thin nature of whey alone a bit unpleasant in comparison.


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> I do think back quite often about my life,if i had chosen a different path etc. 10 years time we will all look back on this moment in time And reminice. Thats why right now should be the best time of your life,not 5,10 or 20 years ago.


In 10 years time you'll still be under 15 stone and saying how 20 years ago you used to be much bigger.......


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> Seems I need to log on more often to control my journal! lol, joking, nice to see some good conflab in here.
> 
> To answer your question @biglbs I usually have a blend of protein but since money got tighter I've been buying the bulk whey as it's cheaper and adding a scoop or so of casein to it as well. Various reasons really - some research shows that a blend of the two initiates a more anabolic response than whey alone and something else to do with mTOR receptors being affected differently and more positively by a mixture. I also like the more full feeling casein gives as it makes a much thicker shake. I've got a 2kg bag to get through to will be interesting to see how much/if any difference it makes. I do feel fuller more of the time using it though which is good, I do find the thin nature of whey alone a bit unpleasant in comparison.


The problem will ben that itll be difficult to define whether the protein powder made the difference or not. maybe it was your training or food or sleep etc. i guess we will never know if one more rep,one more scoop of whey or one more meal would have made a radical departure from what we look like. Or indeed one less rep,shake,meal etc. its all conjecture


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> The problem will ben that itll be difficult to define whether the protein powder made the difference or not. maybe it was your training or food or sleep etc. i guess we will never know if one more rep,one more scoop of whey or one more meal would have made a radical departure from what we look like. Or indeed one less rep,shake,meal etc. its all conjecture


Yup, I agree. Diet is the first thing to tackle, then training, supps on top of those then gear lol

But again, these are hard to get right given this isn't our profession.

Only thing we can determine as amateurs is that; one whey tastes better, one doesn't bloat you, the other gives you the shíts!


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> The problem will ben that itll be difficult to define whether the protein powder made the difference or not. maybe it was your training or food or sleep etc. i guess we will never know if one more rep,one more scoop of whey or one more meal would have made a radical departure from what we look like. Or indeed one less rep,shake,meal etc. its all conjecture


This is very true. All we can do is base it on what we feel works best and if we are so inclined look in to the science that backs that up. I've not done much reading on it at all and am as guilty as the next man of going along with popular opinion when it comes to supplements etc.

I was saying to my wife earlier that it's funny how anal some people get about their macros and counting every last grain of rice to hit their numbers. The problem with that is the variables that you can't account for like fluctuations in nutritional content, amount of fat left in a pan when you cook, what evaporates during cooking etc etc. There is so much that could cause macros to be out that we will never 100% without question know what our daily numbers are. I just don't think its possible.

Gone off on a bit of a tangent there but it was the news article about horse meat in burgers that made me think about how much faith bodybuilders and Joe Public put in the retailers to tell us what is in things when it is now quite clear that they either lie or don't even know.


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Yup, I agree. Diet is the first thing to tackle, then training, supps on top of those then gear lol
> 
> But again, these are hard to get right given this isn't our profession.
> 
> Only thing we can determine as amateurs is that; one whey tastes better, one doesn't bloat you, *the other gives you the shíts!*


Speaking of which, I've just lost any benefit of meals 1-3........:no:


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> Speaking of which, I've just lost any benefit of meals 1-3........:no:


Meal 2 was probably your normal inadequate 6eggs anyway,so that one doesnt count


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> Meal 2 was probably your normal inadequate 6eggs anyway,so that one doesnt count


lol, no skipped eggs today, not eaten much at all tbh.

Had a 100g oat and 60g protein shake to start then meal 2&3 combined was a large chicken breast, sirloin steak and 250g cooked weight brown basmati rice.

That's it today so far


----------



## Ginger Ben

May have eggs and another shake now in fact.....


----------



## flinty90

ive had 2 lemon curd tarts for meal 4 so fcuk you all...


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> ive had 2 lemon curd tarts for meal 4 so fcuk you all...


lol smash those carbs in mate! Hope it's not your zero carb day :lol:


----------



## Richie186

Fcuk shakes. I've looked up on the Internet and apparently horse meat has more protein in than chicken. Tesco burgers is the way forward gents.


----------



## Dux

Richie186 said:


> Fcuk shakes. I've looked up on the Internet and apparently horse meat has more protein in than chicken. Tesco burgers is the way forward gents.


I've been thinking this, where can we get it in larger supply...


----------



## Ginger Ben

I have no problem eating horse meat, more the merrier as far as types of meat are concerned. Wonder what Peacock tastes like?? I'll go and grab one from the garden and find out :lol:


----------



## flinty90

horse meet or not who the fcuk is sad enough to buy them value w4nk burgers anyway ?


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> horse meet or not who the fcuk is sad enough to buy them value w4nk burgers anyway ?


Half of the members here mate


----------



## Ginger Ben

Food so far today (hopefully I've retained some of the nutrients!)

Meal 1 - 100g oats, 20g casein, 40g whey

Meal 2&3 combo - large chicken breast, sirloin steak and 250g cooked weight brown basmati rice

Meal 4 - 8 whole eggs, scrambled

Meal 5 - will be a shake with pb around 5ish or so

Meal 6 - Roasting a duck crown tonight  so basically duck breast, spuds and veg (won't be eating the skin/fat)

Meal 7 - Tub of quark and a scoop lemon shortcake whey

Back and bis tomorrow, looking forward to that, especially now my taurine has turned up! Will be pre loading a good 10g or more of that this evening and first thing tomorrow morning!!


----------



## biglbs

Ginger Ben said:


> Seems I need to log on more often to control my journal! lol, joking, nice to see some good conflab in here.
> 
> To answer your question @biglbs I usually have a blend of protein but since money got tighter I've been buying the bulk whey as it's cheaper and adding a scoop or so of casein to it as well. Various reasons really - some research shows that a blend of the two initiates a more anabolic response than whey alone and something else to do with mTOR receptors being affected differently and more positively by a mixture. I also like the more full feeling casein gives as it makes a much thicker shake. I've got a 2kg bag to get through to will be interesting to see how much/if any difference it makes. I do feel fuller more of the time using it though which is good, I do find the thin nature of whey alone a bit unpleasant in comparison.


Oh yes forgot i asked you a question and it is your thread:lol:


----------



## biglbs

luther1 said:


> The problem will ben that itll be difficult to define whether the protein powder made the difference or not. maybe it was your training or food or sleep etc. i guess we will never know if one more rep,one more scoop of whey or one more meal would have made a radical departure from what we look like. Or indeed one less rep,shake,meal etc. its all conjecture


Whey....What thin like Luther or thin/fat like Roblet?


----------



## Ginger Ben

biglbs said:


> Whey....What thin like Luther or thin/fat like Roblet?


Lol 

Casein makes a thicker shake, much nicer imo


----------



## luther1

biglbs said:


> Whey....What thin like Luther or thin/fat like Roblet?


I'm aesthetic. You mirin brah?


----------



## biglbs

luther1 said:


> I'm aesthetic. You mirin brah?


I do innit!


----------



## biglbs

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol
> 
> Casein makes a thicker shake, much nicer imo


Yes i recon i could get by on it and peanut butter/mct/fish oil for a shock tactic over 3 days or so when i am well.


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> I'm aesthetic. You mirin brah?


Well it's hard to tell, not seen an update picture for about a year....


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> I'm aesthetic. You mirin brah?


more.like prosthetic ya cnut x


----------



## luther1

flinty90 said:


> more.like prosthetic ya cnut x


More like pathetic!


----------



## TELBOR

biglbs said:


> Whey....What thin like Luther or thin/fat like Roblet?


Fat!

I prefer watery


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> Well it's hard to tell, not seen an update picture for about a year....


It is nearly a year too. Might rustle one up one day


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> It is nearly a year too. Might rustle one up one day


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> It is nearly a year too. Might rustle one up one day


If you're waiting for the day when we won't take the pi55, it'll never come, regardless of what you look like so just crack on and get one up.


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> If you're waiting for the day when we won't take the pi55, it'll never come, regardless of what you look like so just crack on and get one up.


It's not my physique I'm worried about everyone taking the p!iss out of,it's what's in the background. Bed might be messy,poo on the mirror,awful wallpaper etc.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> If you're waiting for the day when we won't take the pi55, it'll never come, regardless of what you look like so just crack on and get one up.


It's not happening any time this year!

I'll bang one up from earlier today of me if you want loof to make you feel better?! I'm a pic whore lol


----------



## luther1

R0BLET said:


> It's not happening any time this year!
> 
> I'll bang one up from earlier today of me if you want loof to make you feel better?! I'm a pic whore lol


Do it


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> Do it


Here you go you pervs - that's my game face after a legs session pmsl



Damn tapa **** puts it up wrong way lol


----------



## Fatstuff

biglbs said:


> Fact?? on a diet,why mate?


In my opinion mate not necessarily fact, I'm not arrogant enough to quote anything on nutrition as fact as there are a lot of grey area - But most studies on digestion speeds are usually conducted on an empty stomach in the morning, not many of them consider a days worth of eating, even when dieting.

Lyle McDonald goes into it in a fair amount of detail in this article. If u haven't already, it's well worth a read.

http://www.bodyrecomposition.com/nutrition/what-are-good-sources-of-protein-speed-of-digestion-pt1.html

All 3 parts if u do read it though


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Here you go you pervs - that's my game face after a legs session pmsl
> 
> View attachment 107786
> 
> 
> Damn tapa **** puts it up wrong way lol


Not a drop of sweat in sight! I call BS on leg training!! Lol


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Not a drop of sweat in sight! I call BS on leg training!! Lol


Lol, reminds me I best pop that up!

I do get a dab on, I'm not a fatty though lol

Ham curls, leg ext and calf presses with 10 mins cardio


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Lol, reminds me I best make that session up!
> 
> I do get a dab on, I'm not a hard trainer though
> 
> Wrist curls, kickbacks and nose presses with 10 mins cardio


Fair enough, at least your honest.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Fair enough, at least your honest.


I was going to do chest but that's the plan for Saturday with the big man, so I best hold back 

I fancy arms tomorrow........

What do you recommend! Seriously lagging in this department at the moment


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> I was going to do chest but that's the plan for Saturday with the big man, so I best hold back
> 
> I fancy arms tomorrow........
> 
> What do you recommend! Seriously lagging in this department at the moment


I combind tris with chest and bis with back but the exercises I do that hit arms hard are weighted chin ups (close grip, palms facing you), weighted dips, dumbbell concentration curl drop sets, cable curls lying on the floor drop sets, superset heavy v bar press downs with lighter rope pull downs.

That's it really. Chins and dips will add the most mass IMO, the rest is just to really hit the muscle when it's already weakened from the heavy stuff.


----------



## biglbs

Fatstuff said:


> What about the >>>>>> fact <<<<<<<<< that your gut should have a bellyful of protein, fat and slow digesting carbs anyway, drinking whey or casein, the difference would be negligible imo


Sorry mate i read as you wrote...

It depends on what you eat when,if you read my other posts i make mention of that too


----------



## Fatstuff

biglbs said:


> Sorry mate i read as you wrote...
> 
> It depends on what you eat when,if you read my other posts i make mention of that too


Furry muff


----------



## biglbs

Fatstuff said:


> Furry muff


I know that slows digestion as fibrous,though pleasent collecting..


----------



## Ginger Ben

biglbs said:


> I know that slows digestion as fibrous,though pleasent collecting..


Can upset ph balance in some cases though..........


----------



## Fatstuff

biglbs said:


> I know that slows digestion as fibrous,though pleasent collecting..


I've heard minge juices spike insulin when taken directly post workout :rolleye: lol

That's what I might tell my mrs anyway


----------



## flinty90

chocolate fudge cake and cream.. noooooooooo lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> chocolate fudge cake and cream.. noooooooooo lol


IIFYM diet today is it :rolleye:


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> I combind tris with chest and bis with back but the exercises I do that hit arms hard are weighted chin ups (close grip, palms facing you), weighted dips, dumbbell concentration curl drop sets, cable curls lying on the floor drop sets, superset heavy v bar press downs with lighter rope pull downs.
> 
> That's it really. Chins and dips will add the most mass IMO, the rest is just to really hit the muscle when it's already weakened from the heavy stuff.


Yeah I'll do one set of tri's with chest but nothing on back day.

I'll give some of that a crack tomorrow :beer:

Defo need to do chins again, bi's don't look right when tensed lol


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> IIFYM diet today is it :rolleye:


more like i dont give a fcuk if it fits or not bro pmsl...


----------



## biglbs

R0BLET said:


> Yeah I'll do one set of tri's with chest but nothing on back day.
> 
> I'll get some of that crack tomorrow :beer:
> 
> Defo need to do chins again, bi's don't look right when tensed lol


Edit you too?


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> more like i dont give a fcuk if it fits or not bro pmsl...


lol, I've STILL got that lump of cheesecake in the fridge from Saturday....might not last the evening.....


----------



## luther1

R0BLET said:


> Here you go you pervs - that's my game face after a legs session pmsl
> 
> View attachment 107786
> 
> 
> Damn tapa **** puts it up wrong way lol


Didn't realise we were doing vest pics. I'll fire up one of those bad boys right now


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> Didn't realise we were doing vest pics. I'll fire up one of those bad boys right now


Go


----------



## biglbs

Ginge i know you from that pic!


----------



## biglbs

Do you guys think Aus is gonna come back,gone very quiet?


----------



## TELBOR

biglbs said:


> Do you guys think Aus is gonna come back,gone very quiet?


Well, 105kg at 8% BF and 6g of gear a week is a lot to live up to..... so no, I don't think he will be


----------



## luther1

I've text a pic to rob as i only have an iPad. Flash doesn't work on phone had to stand near a light!


----------



## luther1

Think I better take another. Look like a right bloater


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> I've text a pic to rob as i only have an iPad. Flash doesn't work on phone had to stand near a light!


text me too ya cnut i need something to put me off eating jaffa cakes x


----------



## luther1

flinty90 said:


> text me too ya cnut i need something to put me off eating jaffa cakes x


Just look in a mirror


----------



## Fatstuff

Final meal of the day mmmmmm


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> Just look in a mirror


good point. but i have muscle you dont x


----------



## TELBOR

Voila.....



Unit!!


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> text me too ya cnut i need something to put me off eating jaffa cakes x


i need them


----------



## Fatstuff

R0BLET said:


> Voila.....
> 
> View attachment 107796
> 
> 
> Unit!!


who the fcuks that?


----------



## biglbs

Lookin bigger than these cvnts would have me beleive,good on ya mate,far bigger than avi


----------



## luther1

Fatstuff said:


> who the fcuks that?


It's a fat me


----------



## Fatstuff

luther1 said:


> It's a fat me


ah was gna say, thought roblet had changed shape somewhat


----------



## Fatstuff

very sexy loof


----------



## flinty90

looking beefy luth... pretty good imo..


----------



## luther1

Jen wants some fat burners for obvious reasons. Are T3's ok for a chick and do they work?


----------



## Fatstuff

all opinions welcome.......

what do u guys suggest, i have been dieting on 2000 cals for months now and weight loss has slowed a tad so i added cardio (shock horror) this month every session, a bit of HIIT also and will be dieting for next 2 weeks until feb. Am now a steady 14 and half stone and a bit less first thing in the morning. My plan is to increase cals and start a proper cycle, how do u suggest i should increase them and do u think i should sit at maintenance for a few weeks??


----------



## Fatstuff

also been lowish carb (around 100-150g)


----------



## luther1

Fatstuff said:


> all opinions welcome.......
> 
> what do u guys suggest, i have been dieting on 2000 cals for months now and weight loss has slowed a tad so i added cardio (shock horror) this month every session, a bit of HIIT also and will be dieting for next 2 weeks until feb. Am now a steady 14 and half stone and a bit less first thing in the morning. My plan is to increase cals and start a proper cycle, how do u suggest i should increase them and do u think i should sit at maintenance for a few weeks??


Can you just add nuts and evoo etc into your diet and up the carbs with each meal . I would start off at maintenance and if gains are non existant then add cals. What cycle are you going to do?


----------



## Ginger Ben

biglbs said:


> Ginge i know you from that pic!


Eh?


----------



## flinty90

Fatstuff said:


> all opinions welcome.......
> 
> what do u guys suggest, i have been dieting on 2000 cals for months now and weight loss has slowed a tad so i added cardio (shock horror) this month every session, a bit of HIIT also and will be dieting for next 2 weeks until feb. Am now a steady 14 and half stone and a bit less first thing in the morning. My plan is to increase cals and start a proper cycle, how do u suggest i should increase them and do u think i should sit at maintenance for a few weeks??


just increase by 500 cals mate for 4 weeks until youbget a good measure of whats happening.. increase in protein and carbs. see how you hold the increase if good go again for another 4 weeks. if bad cut back by 250 cals per day for 2 weeks see how you sit..


----------



## Ginger Ben

Nice work on the piccy Luther! Stocky cvnt aren't ya :thumb:


----------



## Fatstuff

luther1 said:


> Can you just add nuts and evoo etc into your diet and up the carbs with each meal . I would start off at maintenance and if gains are non existant then add cals. What cycle are you going to do?


test and deca whilst trialling winstrol and tren elite and deciding which one is worth my hard earned to add to cycle.


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Fatstuff said:


> all opinions welcome.......
> 
> what do u guys suggest, i have been dieting on 2000 cals for months now and weight loss has slowed a tad so i added cardio (shock horror) this month every session, a bit of HIIT also and will be dieting for next 2 weeks until feb. Am now a steady 14 and half stone and a bit less first thing in the morning. My plan is to increase cals and start a proper cycle, how do u suggest i should increase them and do u think i should sit at maintenance for a few weeks??


DNP


----------



## Fatstuff

flinty90 said:


> just increase by 500 cals mate for 4 weeks until youbget a good measure of whats happening.. increase in protein and carbs. see how you hold the increase if good go again for another 4 weeks. if bad cut back by 250 cals per day for 2 weeks see how you sit..


would u recommend from maintenance to begin with or 500 from what i have been having


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Hows it going lads?


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> Nice work on the piccy Luther! Stocky cvnt aren't ya :thumb:


5' 11.75" and stocky


----------



## Fatstuff

Mr_Morocco said:


> DNP


DNP is ready and waiting in case i fcuk it all up and get fat again and depressed tbh dnp doesnt suit my lifestyle at the moment really, too busy, u need to be able to not do a lot of moving to get away with using dnp, even with a low dose.


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Fatstuff said:


> DNP is ready and waiting in case i fcuk it all up and get fat again and depressed tbh dnp doesnt suit my lifestyle at the moment really, too busy, u need to be able to not do a lot of moving to get away with using dnp, even with a low dose.


Its not that bad in this weather, well last time i was on it was november and it was cool enough then but now its freezing. Ill be jumping on for couple weeks towards end of my cycle


----------



## flinty90

Fatstuff said:


> would u recommend from maintenance to begin with or 500 from what i have been having


from what you have been having mate so 2500 cals.. your maintanance is going to be over 2700 cals ?? true maintanance including yor exercise.... i would do that for 4 weeks. the if you go on cycle run up to maitanace but clean cals up slightly by increasing carbs and prote and droppingbfats a bit lower mate... you will use the carbs to fuel bigger workouts. and protein to help the repair and growth. the fats there as a slow burner really...


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> Jen wants some fat burners for obvious reasons. Are T3's ok for a chick and do they work?


Ask Aus....oh hang on :lol:

Yes mate, they are prescribed to women as well. Not sure of dose though. Does she do any exercise other than riding your chipolata which I doubt takes a lot of effort


----------



## Fatstuff

u know what, i think 500 every four weeks will be a good idea tbh. I dont want to put much fat back on again, not after all that graft lol.


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Fatstuff said:


> u know what, i think 500 every four weeks will be a good idea tbh. I dont want to put much fat back on again, not after all that graft lol.


Make sure you allow for a dixys every week mate, 3 wraps and a chicken breast, no fries tho!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> u know what, i think 500 every four weeks will be a good idea tbh. I dont want to put much fat back on again, not after all that graft lol.


Keep the cardio up too mate, couple of sssions a week just to help keep gains lean. Flintys timescales are a good plan. Work in 4 week chunks as any less is too short to really see what's going.on.


----------



## Richie186

http://www.slideshare.net/Contest/the-essential-guide-to-t3-10651422

A decent t3 protocol Luther.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Mr_Morocco said:


> Hows it going lads?


Alright you desert gypsy where you been last few weeks?


----------



## Fatstuff

Mr_Morocco said:


> Make sure you allow for a dixys every week mate, 3 wraps and a chicken breast, no fries tho!


the dixys by me hasnt opened yet, i think there may be an issue! the others are too far lol


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Ginger Ben said:


> Alright you desert gypsy where you been last few weeks?


Ah just been busy mate was going through process of selling my business all sorted now so relaxing again for a few weeks off to sharm end of month, still on the test/tren upped the tren to 400mg today i love the stuff!

Hows your cycle/training going?


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> Keep the cardio up too mate, couple of sssions a week just to help keep gains lean. Flintys timescales are a good plan. Work in 4 week chunks as any less is too short to really see what's going.on.


i am actually enjoying it mate,


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Fatstuff said:


> the dixys by me hasnt opened yet, i think there may be an issue! the others are too far lol


We'll have to do a training sess in bham then hit a dixys after, they wont know whats hit em pmsl


----------



## biglbs

luther1 said:


> Jen wants some fat burners for obvious reasons. Are T3's ok for a chick and do they work?


T3 is better for women than us as i recall


----------



## Ginger Ben

Plan tomorrow is dead lifts followed by same session as last week, chins, tbar rows, wide grip pull downs, lying cable.curls

Then 10 mins hiit on rowing machine.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Mr_Morocco said:


> Ah just been busy mate was going through process of selling my business all sorted now so relaxing again for a few weeks off to sharm end of month, still on the test/tren upped the tren to 400mg today i love the stuff!
> 
> Hows your cycle/training going?


Good stuff mate, bringing some goodies back from sharm?

Going really well thanks mate. End of third week tomorrow so will have a little weigh in but happy so far.


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Ginger Ben said:


> Good stuff mate, bringing some goodies back from sharm?
> 
> Going really well thanks mate. End of third week tomorrow so will have a little weigh in but happy so far.


Yea hopefully, need some t3 and i heard cido is cheap out there.

Im at week 6 now started at 14stn now 15.4, got a little gut from all the calories though but planning on DNP for the last few weeks of cycle, the tren seems to define your muscle a little, didnt really get many sides off 200mg apart from a few sleepless nights so ive decided to bump to 400mg and will run it for another 6 weeks and the test for 8 more weeks.


----------



## Fatstuff

Mr_Morocco said:


> We'll have to do a training sess in bham then hit a dixys after, they wont know whats hit em pmsl


Yeah lol, anytime mate


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> Ask Aus....oh hang on :lol:
> 
> Yes mate, they are prescribed to women as well. Not sure of dose though. Does she do any exercise other than riding your chipolata which I doubt takes a lot of effort


She trains every day of the week Ben,2 of which are with a pt


----------



## luther1

Richie186 said:


> http://www.slideshare.net/Contest/the-essential-guide-to-t3-10651422
> 
> A decent t3 protocol Luther.


Cheers Richie but won't let me access on an iPad! I'll dig out me laptop


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> She trains every day of the week Ben,2 of which are with a pt


Cool should help well then


----------



## Ginger Ben

Mr_Morocco said:


> Yea hopefully, need some t3 and i heard cido is cheap out there.
> 
> Im at week 6 now started at 14stn now 15.4, got a little gut from all the calories though but planning on DNP for the last few weeks of cycle, the tren seems to define your muscle a little, didnt really get many sides off 200mg apart from a few sleepless nights so ive decided to bump to 400mg and will run it for another 6 weeks and the test for 8 more weeks.


T3 is easy to get here Tbf. Cidos would be nice though. Pm c hill he bought a case load back last time he went iirc. Might be able to recommend a good pharmacy out there


----------



## Mr_Morocco

i see everyones been posting update pics apart from @Fatstuff and a few others :whistling:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Mr_Morocco said:


> i see everyones been posting update pics apart from @Fatstuff and a few others :whistling:


Fatty reckoned his new arm shot avi was good enough, I disagree lol .

Where's yours??


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Ginger Ben said:


> Fatty reckoned his new arm shot avi was good enough, I disagree lol .
> 
> Where's yours??


ahahaha

ill take a couple tommorow


----------



## Fatstuff

Mr_Morocco said:


> i see everyones been posting update pics apart from @Fatstuff and a few others :whistling:


haha, your all gay, im not doing it so ner ner .... it adds to the mystique :rolleye:


----------



## Fatstuff

btw i posted some skinny wheel pics in robs journal but even that wasnt good enough, apparently i have to know the 'ukm certified' poses :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Morning yoof! Have a good one


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning all, back and bis this morning

Deadlifts

[email protected]

[email protected] - pb for 5 rep set

[email protected]

Chin ups

[email protected]+15kg

[email protected]+25

[email protected]+25

[email protected]+25

[email protected]+15

Tbar rows

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] drop to [email protected] drop to [email protected] drop to [email protected] drop to [email protected] drop to [email protected]

Wide grip pull downs

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Lying Cable Curls

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] drop to [email protected] drop to [email protected]

Few minutes on rower to loosen off


----------



## TELBOR

Nice session mate, Taurine helped then?!

Are your T-Bar rows with an oly bar?

Nice to see a PB on deads


----------



## Ginger Ben

End of week 3 on cycle weigh in

222.2 lbs (weird!)

100.4kg

15 stone 11 and a bit

14 lbs up in 3 weeks.....wasn't meant to happen that quickly! 

Won't be changing diet for a while in terms of increase as I really don't want to blow up too much only to pi55 it all away when I finish. Food will remain as clean as I have been logging in here (I am 100% honest with diet) and training is going well.

PT in our gym is competing at the Miami Pro in St Alban's in April -health/fitness class I think as he's small but lean as fook. Strong too though but wouldn't cut it as a bodybuilder with his current mass. Might go along and watch it, would be first show I've been to and there is a bodybuilding, bikini and fitness category too so plenty to see for a day out.


----------



## Fatstuff

u guys got any thoughts on periodic dieting while bulking? say 6 weeks cal surplus, 2 weeks cal defecit. The science is there i believe! (my little research brain is ticking for next 2 weeks lol)

thoughts?


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> End of week 3 on cycle weigh in
> 
> 222.2 lbs (weird!)
> 
> 100.4kg
> 
> 15 stone 11 and a bit
> 
> 14 lbs up in 3 weeks.....wasn't meant to happen that quickly!
> 
> Won't be changing diet for a while in terms of increase as I really don't want to blow up too much only to pi55 it all away when I finish. Food will remain as clean as I have been logging in here (I am 100% honest with diet) and training is going well.
> 
> PT in our gym is competing at the Miami Pro in St Alban's in April -health/fitness class I think as he's small but lean as fook. Strong too though but wouldn't cut it as a bodybuilder with his current mass. Might go along and watch it, would be first show I've been to and there is a bodybuilding, bikini and fitness category too so plenty to see for a day out.


all quality mass i expect :rolleye:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Nice session mate, Taurine helped then?!
> 
> Are your T-Bar rows with an oly bar?
> 
> Nice to see a PB on deads


Cheers mate, yeah it did help loads I think. Could feel it getting tight between sets on deads but I sat down for a few minutes between them and it went away enough to carry on. Took about 5g with my Raze (which has some in anyway) and added another 5g to my water for during the wo.

Yes mate, oly bar in one of those tube things thats bolted to the floor and I use the v-bar grip thing as a handle so they are close grip ones rather than wide. We have a proper tbar machine thing but the pick up is really low and it fvcks my back up once it gets heavy, also foot platform isn't wide enough for me so I avoid it.

Chuffed with the pb on deads yeah, would have been happy enough matching last weeks reps but the first set felt good so I thought I'd try another 5kg and got it


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> u guys got any thoughts on periodic dieting while bulking? say 6 weeks cal surplus, 2 weeks cal defecit. The science is there i believe! (my little research brain is ticking for next 2 weeks lol)
> 
> thoughts?


Isn't that just over complicating things? Why not carb cycle or keep diet the same but do more cardio in the two week phase?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> all quality mass i expect :rolleye:


Yeah! Course it fvcking is!!


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> Isn't that just over complicating things? Why not carb cycle or keep diet the same but do more cardio in the two week phase?


Not sure m8, could do the cardio thing i suppose. Ausbuilt and ming do 4/6 weeks cut 4/6 weeks bulk and both rate it highly, Its not that dissimilar to them, i just dont want to bang a load of weight back on after all my hard work tbh. I mean i would be gutted if i put 14lbs on in 3 weeks or something like that :rolleye:

x


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Cheers mate, yeah it did help loads I think. Could feel it getting tight between sets on deads but I sat down for a few minutes between them and it went away enough to carry on. Took about 5g with my Raze (which has some in anyway) and added another 5g to my water for during the wo.
> 
> Yes mate, oly bar in one of those tube things thats bolted to the floor and I use the v-bar grip thing as a handle so they are close grip ones rather than wide. We have a proper tbar machine thing but the pick up is really low and it fvcks my back up once it gets heavy, also foot platform isn't wide enough for me so I avoid it.
> 
> Chuffed with the pb on deads yeah, would have been happy enough matching last weeks reps but the first set felt good so I thought I'd try another 5kg and got it


Sounds like it's going really well mate! At our place we have the t bar floor mount but no bloody v bar lol

Extra 5kg on the deads is great mate! All counts.

14lb is a great start mate!! Keep it up (reps when I'm computer bound) x



Fatstuff said:


> Not sure m8, could do the cardio thing i suppose. Ausbuilt and ming do 4/6 weeks cut 4/6 weeks bulk and both rate it highly, Its not that dissimilar to them, i just dont want to bang a load of weight back on after all my hard work tbh. I mean i would be gutted if i put 14lbs on in 3 weeks or something like that :rolleye:
> 
> x


I trust Ming, but Aus is slowly losing respect to back his theories up lol


----------



## JANIKvonD

Fatstuff said:


> Not sure m8, could do the cardio thing i suppose. Ausbuilt and ming do 4/6 weeks cut 4/6 weeks bulk and both rate it highly, Its not that dissimilar to them, i just dont want to bang a load of weight back on after all my hard work tbh. I mean i would *be gutted if i put 14lbs on in 3 weeks or something* like that :rolleye:
> 
> x


id be happy as fuk 

u gonna be doing before/after pics for this transformation of the year?!

moarning ginge.....crackin sesh son


----------



## Fatstuff

R0BLET said:


> Sounds like it's going really well mate! At our place we have the t bar floor mount but no bloody v bar lol
> 
> Extra 5kg on the deads is great mate! All counts.
> 
> 14lb is a great start mate!! Keep it up (reps when I'm computer bound) x
> 
> I trust Ming, but Aus is slowly losing respect to back his theories up lol


meeeow u bitch


----------



## Fatstuff

JANIKvonD said:


> id be happy as fuk
> 
> u gonna be doing before/after pics for this transformation of the year?!
> 
> moarning ginge.....crackin sesh son


lol not really, feel skinny and fat still. My workm8 thinks i got body dysmorphia :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Fatstuff said:


> meeeow u bitch


Lol

Tbh mate he knows his stuff on gear and yeah he'll look better than me for sure!

But how many people hang on his every word? I've been there too lol

But the stats he's posted are bound to want evidence aren't they? 100kg+ and 8% BF..... that's amazing!!

6g of gear, synthol over the years??

No training sessions no food breakdowns and no pics!! I think we're all puzzled more than anything lol

And like @biglbs said, Aus mentioned he was off work in January? So why the delay??

Oh and for the record, I've seen pics of Aus out of UKM  x


----------



## Ginger Ben

To be fair, you'd think he'd want to show his physique off given the amount of effort, cash and time he puts in to it, so I hope that he has just fvcked off on holiday and something more sinister hasn't happened.


----------



## luther1

Judging by his Facebook pics he's smaller than me


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> To be fair, you'd think he'd want to show his physique off given the amount of effort, cash and time he puts in to it, so I hope that he has just fvcked off on holiday and something more sinister hasn't happened.


It's just a shame, thats all. He was online Monday 



luther1 said:


> Judging by his Facebook pics he's smaller than me


^^^^ This


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> Judging by his Facebook pics he's smaller than me


And fatter :whistling:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Fatstuff said:


> lol not really, feel skinny and fat still. My workm8 thinks i got body dysmorphia :lol:


im the same mate, cardio is def the answer...some of us just NEED it to finish off the persistant bits (tits n belly) & tighten up


----------



## luther1

He was having his body pod measurements done last week and was meant to be taking some photos for his journal on Friday. Anyway,he's got a very high powered job and hectic lifestyle so lets just hope he's recovering his equilibrium and taking it easy for the month


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> He was having his body pod measurements done last week and was meant to be taking some photos for his journal on Friday. Anyway,he's got a very high powered job and hectic lifestyle so lets just hope he's recovering his equilibrium and taking it easy for the month


I don't think anyone is calling him out as such, he just has a good following on here which is a good thing.

Like you said, he has got a very demanding job so maybe he's just taking it easy and recharging


----------



## luther1

R0BLET said:


> I don't think anyone is calling him out as such, he just has a good following on here which is a good thing.
> 
> Like you said, he has got a very demanding job so maybe he's just taking it easy and recharging


Yes. He's very honest and open and certainly doesn't fabricate anything. A few of his links are dodgy, comparing steroid use on horses and bovine to humans is funny but overall he's a top bloke


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> Yes. He's very honest and open and certainly doesn't fabricate anything. A few of his links are dodgy, comparing steroid use on horses and bovine to humans is funny but overall he's a top bloke


He'll be back 

Anyway, update your avi now!!


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> Lol
> 
> Tbh mate he knows his stuff on gear and yeah he'll look better than me for sure!
> 
> But how many people hang on his every word? I've been there too lol
> 
> But the stats he's posted are bound to want evidence aren't they? 100kg+ and 8% BF..... that's amazing!!
> 
> 6g of gear, synthol over the years??
> 
> No training sessions no food breakdowns and no pics!! I think we're all puzzled more than anything lol
> 
> And like @biglbs said, Aus mentioned he was off work in January? So why the delay??
> 
> Oh and for the record, I've seen pics of Aus out of UKM  x


agree 100%, he's a fine lad....very helpfull & willing, but i dont think he's made any fantastic progress with his methods. 100kg+ @ 8%bf is not big imo....but im 6'2 so my bones alone weigh about 80 :lol:


----------



## luther1

Suppose I better get out of bed and go to work


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> Suppose I better get out of bed and go to work


Those chips won't fry themselves!


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> agree 100%, he's a fine lad....very helpfull & willing, but i dont think he's made any fantastic progress with his methods. 100kg+ @ 8%bf is not big imo....but im 6'2 so my bones alone weigh about 80 :lol:


Lol, your just full of Iron Bru though 

At 8% BF he would look 20lb heavier than someone at 16% BF at the same weight. That why he'd look BIG imo


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Lol, your just full of Iron Bru though
> 
> At 8% BF he would look 20lb heavier than someone at 16% BF at the same weight. That why he'd look BIG imo


Agreed 92kg of lean mass is a lot, he should look like a tank at that size.


----------



## luther1

Just walked snoop and its starting to snow. Meant to be quite bad tomorrow. Day off playing in it with my little girl then, yay!


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Agreed 92kg of lean mass is a lot, he should look like a tank at that size.


Yep, as in IB's kinda of size when on stage!

So a TANK!!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Nice one Luth, snow is meant to be really heavy tonight/tomorrow, guess I'll have to work from home then.....


----------



## biglbs

Ben with me whatever aas i do i expect 10 to 14 lb increase in weight in 2 to 3 weeks no matter if cutting or massing,it just happens on gear ,loads of reasons,just accept it mate,unless squeky on diet...


----------



## Ginger Ben

biglbs said:


> Ben with me whatever aas i do i expect 10 to 14 lb increase in weight in 2 to 3 weeks no matter if cutting or massing,it just happens on gear ,loads of reasons,just accept it mate,unless squeky on diet...


Thanks BL, not particularly worried about it to be honest, I know most of it will be the early effects of gear. It's just a headfvck as you get used to the size then when it goes you somehow feel dissapointed, even though all along you know it's water, increased glycogen storage etc etc

Just don't want it to continue to go on at this rate as a) I'll be 20 stone by the end of my cycle and B) none of my clothes will fit :lol:

Bloody hobby!! Lol


----------



## biglbs

Ginger Ben said:


> Thanks BL, not particularly worried about it to be honest, I know most of it will be the early effects of gear. It's just a headfvck as you get used to the size then when it goes you somehow feel dissapointed, even though all along you know it's water, increased glycogen storage etc etc
> 
> Just don't want it to continue to go on at this rate as a) I'll be 20 stone by the end of my cycle and B) none of my clothes will fit :lol:
> 
> Bloody hobby!! Lol


Next week you will be saying the exact reverse too pmsl


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> Thanks BL, not particularly worried about it to be honest, I know most of it will be the early effects of gear. It's just a headfvck as you get used to the size then when it goes you somehow feel dissapointed, even though all along you know it's water, increased glycogen storage etc etc
> 
> Just don't want it to continue to go on at this rate as a) I'll be 20 stone by the end of my cycle and B) none of my clothes will fit :lol:
> 
> Bloody hobby!! Lol


You were 20st in your wedding pic you fat cnut,so your suit will fit you if nothing else


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> You were 20st in your wedding pic you fat cnut,so your suit will fit you if nothing else


I'll have to go back to big and tall to rent another


----------



## biglbs

Ginger Ben said:


> I'll have to go back to big and tall to rent another


That gimp suit should still be ok,did you stop the chaffing between the legs?


----------



## biglbs

Why when i lose weight from 410 to 397 does it not sound a lot,if any of you do it is life changing lol,it's all about percentages i suppose?


----------



## TELBOR

biglbs said:


> Why when i lose weight from 410 to 397 does it not sound a lot,if any of you do it is life changing lol,it's all about percentages i suppose?


If I lost 13lb I'd be a mess lol

% is what it's all about


----------



## luther1

biglbs said:


> Why when i lose weight from 410 to 397 does it not sound a lot,if any of you do it is life changing lol,it's all about percentages i suppose?


Thats a decent sized dump for you isnt it?


----------



## biglbs

R0BLET said:


> If I lost 13lb I'd be a mess lol
> 
> % is what it's all about


I know it was retorical mate,lol



luther1 said:


> Thats a decent sized dump for you isnt it?


about your size is the biggest i ever done,hang on i know you...


----------



## Fatstuff

What's aus real name , want to stalk his Facebook!!


----------



## JANIKvonD

Fatstuff said:


> What's aus real name , want to stalk his Facebook!!


lol same!


----------



## TELBOR

Fatstuff said:


> What's aus real name , want to stalk his Facebook!!


Hugh Jackman


----------



## biglbs

Bob Nohope.


----------



## Ginger Ben

He's not on there anymore I checked. Ohhhh the plot thickens pmsl


----------



## Ginger Ben

biglbs said:


> That gimp suit should still be ok,did you stop the chaffing between the legs?


Yeah just cut the crotch out completely, much better now and easier access


----------



## biglbs

Ok Luther your cover is blown now,we know by ip address Aus was realy you,come on you have beefed up admit it 6g /week1


----------



## TELBOR

biglbs said:


> Ok Luther your cover is blown now,we know by ip address Aus was realy you,come on you have beefed up admit it 6g /week1


Pmsl

6g of lard EW


----------



## biglbs

R0BLET said:


> Pmsl
> 
> 6g of lard EW


Spare no prisoners .......kill them all...you heartless bestard!


----------



## TELBOR

biglbs said:


> Spare no prisoners .......kill them all...you heartless bestard!


Lol.

He knows I'm messing, I text him my thoughts last night!

He actually is a UNIT now, think it's safe to say he has done well and come cut time he will look very well!


----------



## luther1

biglbs said:


> Ok Luther your cover is blown now,we know by ip address Aus was realy you,come on you have beefed up admit it 6g /week1


You got me.,aus is really a window cleaner fron southampton


----------



## Fatstuff

R0BLET said:


> Lol.
> 
> He knows I'm messing, I text him my thoughts last night!
> 
> He actually is a UNIT now, think it's safe to say he has done well and come cut time he will look very well!


----------



## biglbs

R0BLET said:


> Lol.
> 
> He knows I'm messing, I text him my thoughts last night!
> 
> He actually is a UNIT now, think it's safe to say he has done well and come cut time he will look very well!


That's not what he saidmost unpleasent about you he was,that's right init loooth?


----------



## luther1

biglbs said:


> That's not what he said
> View attachment 107877
> most unpleasent about you he was,that's right init loooth?


Pmsl


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fooking cold in London this arvo! Still.totty central though.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Fooking cold in London this arvo! Still.totty central though.


Cold!! Thought you was on cycle lol

Keeps me warm


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> Fooking cold in London this arvo! Still.totty central though.


Jens up there shopping. Did you see her?


----------



## JANIKvonD

Ginger Ben said:


> Fooking cold in London this arvo! Still.totty central though.


just make sure u stay out of sight quasi or you'll be burnt at the stake


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Cold!! Thought you was on cycle lol
> 
> Keeps me warm


It's still minus 3 ya kant ! Lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

JANIKvonD said:


> just make sure u stay out of sight quasi or you'll be burnt at the stake


They love me up here, a real man prowling around like a Nordic god not some metro sexual bandit in skinny jeans and a flat cap.


----------



## JANIKvonD

Ginger Ben said:


> They love me up here, a real man prowling around like a Nordic god not some *metro sexual bandit in skinny jeans and a flat cap*.


i share ur hate for these cvnts!!...fukin hate u rob!


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Right guys some pics







Time to disappear!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Solid mate, gunnage is there and looking thick through shoulders.


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> i share ur hate for these cvnts!!...fukin hate u rob!


Don't hate the player


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Solid mate, gunnage is there and looking thick through shoulders.


X2!

Put some size on mate!


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> X2!
> 
> Put some size on mate!


Don't be harsh, he thought he had lol


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Don't be harsh, he thought he had lol


Ok HE'S put some size on


----------



## JANIKvonD

pmsl


----------



## luther1

The vein cnuts even got a mirror in his back garden


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> The vein cnuts even got a mirror in his back garden


He uses that to send signals to the taliban


----------



## Fatstuff

beefcake morocco


----------



## biglbs

Has he got passport for the guns?


----------



## Fatstuff

confession time:-

i have not long demolished a whole packet of these



loved every minute of it!!!

1040 cals

lets call today........ a refeed!


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Ginger Ben said:


> He uses that to send signals to the taliban


mate them cnuts have whatsapp what do you know?


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Fatstuff said:


> confession time:-
> 
> i have not long demolished a whole packet of these
> 
> View attachment 107898
> 
> 
> loved every minute of it!!!
> 
> 1040 cals
> 
> lets call today........ a refeed!


i was going to go dixys for dinner but its snowing quite badly here now :thumbdown:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Home from the big smoke and stuck 1000iu's hcg in my right shoulder. I reckon this hcg is bunk though as balls have shrunk noticeably already.... anybody know a good online source of pregnant womens pi55?? lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

Food today has been a bit [email protected] but still clean

Meal 1 - post wo shake - 20g casein, 40g whey

Meal 2 - 50g oats, 40g whey, 20g casein

Meal 3 - 400g rank tesco rump steak (probably dog meat!), 125g cooked weight rice, mixed veg

Meal 4 - 50g oats, 40g whey, 20g casein

Fvcking shake tastic today! Dinner will be sausages and sweet potatoe wedges with loads of greens, quark and a scoop whey for pudding


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Ginger Ben said:


> Home from the big smoke and stuck 1000iu's hcg in my right shoulder. I reckon this hcg is bunk though as balls have shrunk noticeably already.... anybody know a good online source of pregnant womens pi55?? lol


got mine from drs labs i think proper pregnyl


----------



## Ginger Ben

Mr_Morocco said:


> got mine from drs labs i think proper pregnyl


Cheers, will have a look, mine is meant to be pregnyl too. Did yours come in 1500iu amps or a vial?


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Ginger Ben said:


> Cheers, will have a look, mine is meant to be pregnyl too. Did yours come in 1500iu amps or a vial?


tiny vials 5000iu in each solid lump then bought some 10ml vials to mix em into with bac water

http://www.topdotshop.com/Store/tabid/129/CategoryID/1/List/0/Level/1/ProductID/27/Default.aspx?SortField=EAN%2cEAN


----------



## Ginger Ben

I feel wiped out tonight, early gym, big deads session and trip to London has done me in. Rest day tomorrow so food, water and work are on the agenda which I'm happy about.

Chest and tris on Saturday so going to try a new session plan and see how it goes.

Db flys

Pec Dec

Alternate arm flat bench db press

Dips

Some sort of kickbacks lol


----------



## Sweat

Ginger Ben said:


> Home from the big smoke and stuck 1000iu's hcg in my right shoulder. I reckon this hcg is bunk though as balls have shrunk noticeably already.... anybody know a good online source of pregnant womens pi55?? lol


Mine just started shrinking a bit now, 9 weeks into cycle though and not wanting to up HCG over 1000iu so will just take it on the chin i think.

Make my schlong look bigger anyway...


----------



## Sweat

Ginger Ben said:


> I feel wiped out tonight, early gym, big deads session and trip to London has done me in. Rest day tomorrow so food, water and work are on the agenda which I'm happy about.
> 
> Chest and tris on Saturday so going to try a new session plan and see how it goes.
> 
> Db flys
> 
> Pec Dec
> 
> Alternate arm flat bench db press
> 
> Dips
> 
> Some sort of kickbacks lol


Ace, reckon you'll love the prefatigue.

Kickbacks... lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sweat said:


> Mine just started shrinking a bit now, 9 weeks into cycle though and not wanting to up HCG over 1000iu so will just take it on the chin i think.
> 
> Make my schlong look bigger anyway...


I reckon mine is deffo bunk, balls are deffo considerably smaller. Going to order some different stuff from drs tomorrow.


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Ginger Ben said:


> I reckon mine is deffo bunk, balls are deffo considerably smaller. Going to order some different stuff from drs tomorrow.


Take clomid 50mg EOD whilst your waiting, i didnt use HCG at all on my test cycle and clomid kept my balls in shape throughout no matter what mars/hacksii say.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning all, feel well rested today had a good nights sleep which has done me good. Probably be a quiet day today at work due to a lot of people not being in work. Internet research it is then..... :yawn:

Big chest session tomorrow which will be good. Might have to walk to the gym though! Bloody cardio pmsl


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Morning all, feel well rested today had a good nights sleep which has done me good. Probably be a quiet day today at work due to a lot of people not being in work. Internet research it is then..... :yawn:
> 
> Big chest session tomorrow which will be good. Might have to walk to the gym though! Bloody cardio pmsl


Get walking fatty!


----------



## JANIKvonD

morning hun, every1 off cos the snow?


----------



## Ginger Ben

JANIKvonD said:


> morning hun, every1 off cos the snow?


Morning mate, I work from home so doesn't affect me but I'm a recruiter so I need to call people all day, if they aren't in their offices there isn't a lot I can do! Might be a bit dull but still plenty I can do to be fair.


----------



## JANIKvonD

Ginger Ben said:


> Morning mate, I work from home so doesn't affect me but I'm a recruiter so I need to call people all day, if they aren't in their offices there isn't a lot I can do! Might be a bit dull but still plenty I can do to be fair.


u work everyday from home mate? nae wonder ur a fat cvnt


----------



## flinty90

JANIKvonD said:


> u work everyday from home mate? nae wonder ur a fat cvnt


i know . working from home hey.. makes me fcukin sick the happy big ginger cnut ..


----------



## biglbs

Ginger Ben said:


> Morning mate, I work from home so doesn't affect me but I'm a recruiter so I need to call people all day, if they aren't in their offices there isn't a lot I can do! Might be a bit dull but still plenty I can do to be fair.


Interesting job mate?


----------



## luther1

biglbs said:


> Interesting job mate?


Considering Ben is so dull,I should imagine his job is the same


----------



## Ginger Ben

Yep everyday from home but only been doing this since November last year. Before that I was an office boy but I left to set up my own consultancy and am starting from home to save costs, don't really need an office at the moment so no point shelling out £500 a month that I don't have on something I don't need. When we are more established we will either rent a small office or get one of those office cabin things built in the garden! Lol, I really want one of those :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

biglbs said:


> Interesting job mate?


Probably not to most people I imagine, but I've been doing it for 8 years in the same market so I like it as know all the people etc.


----------



## loganator

lol don't let them come on here abusing you Ben lol !


----------



## flinty90

loganator said:


> lol don't let them come on here abusing you Ben lol !


Bens used to getting abused.. the cnut was a stunt double for brokeback mountain gay scenes !!!


----------



## loganator

flinty90 said:


> Bens used to getting abused.. the cnut was a stunt double for brokeback mountain gay scenes !!!


ffs lol :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

loganator said:


> lol don't let them come on here abusing you Ben lol !


Lol.there's 800 odd pages of hate filled posts towards me in this journal. Jealous cvnts lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> Bens used to getting abused.. the cnut was a stunt double for brokeback mountain gay scenes !!!


Hahaha that's one of your better ones :lol:


----------



## Mr_Morocco

afternoon, looks like im in all day with this snow it hasnt stopped all night, on a brighter note ive got some tren extreme from BSI to try out on my next leg session :thumb:


----------



## flinty90

Mr_Morocco said:


> afternoon, looks like im in all day with this snow it hasnt stopped all night, on a brighter note ive got some tren extreme from BSI to try out on my next leg session :thumb:


LOL your turning into a right junkie fcuk !!!


----------



## Mr_Morocco

flinty90 said:


> LOL your turning into a right junkie fcuk !!!


Lol well i orderd tren e so i can up my dose for last 4 weeks but they sent out tren x so will use it until they send the tren e. Think i love tren tbh will run it at 600mg next cycle


----------



## flinty90

Mr_Morocco said:


> Lol well i orderd tren e so i can up my dose for last 4 weeks but they sent out tren x so will use it until they send the tren e. Think i love tren tbh will run it at 600mg next cycle


lol im not condoning drug use as im Au naturale


----------



## TELBOR

Mr_Morocco said:


> Lol well i orderd tren e so i can up my dose for last 4 weeks but they sent out tren x so will use it until they send the tren e. Think i love tren tbh will run it at 600mg next cycle


What's tren xtreme..... tren e with a different label? 

BSI has people by the balls doesn't it lol

Enjoy the cycle mate :beer:


----------



## Mr_Morocco

R0BLET said:


> What's tren xtreme..... tren e with a different label?
> 
> BSI has people by the balls doesn't it lol
> 
> Enjoy the cycle mate :beer:


100mg tren ace

200mg tren e

1500mcg methyl tren


----------



## flinty90

R0BLET said:


> What's tren xtreme..... tren e with a different label?
> 
> BSI has people by the balls doesn't it lol
> 
> Enjoy the cycle mate :beer:


Not me bro , drugs are filthy and dangerous :whistling:


----------



## Mr_Morocco

well i tried to get in contact with the burr guy but had no luck so thought id give BSI a go, Burr has been the dogs though no pip at all


----------



## TELBOR

Mr_Morocco said:


> well i tried to get in contact with the burr guy but had no luck so thought id give BSI a go, Burr has been the dogs though no pip at all


Burr was very good for pip! That's all people go by now, end result is the same.

Just nice to have no pip!


----------



## flinty90

Olive oil has no pip either but it wont make ya fcukin massive !! :lol:

just look at luther :whistling:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Burr was very good for pip! That's all people go by now, end result is the same.
> 
> Just nice to have no pip!


Exactly right. Until somebody gets it all tested you have.to assume.they are dosed correctly therefore it comes down to price, pip and blends you want.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Exactly right. Until somebody gets it all tested you have.to assume.they are dosed correctly therefore it comes down to price, pip and blends you want.


Burr was mega cheap when I got it! Wtf did I throw 2 vials away pmsl


----------



## biglbs

loganator said:


> lol don't let them come on here abusing you Ben lol !


I am nice to him ,as God made him Ginger...


----------



## biglbs

Just picked up my tren H now i need it though..............................


----------



## Mr_Morocco

flinty90 said:


> Olive oil has no pip either but it wont make ya fcukin massive !! :lol:
> 
> just look at luther :whistling:


luthers a unit, lifting the pink 2kg dumbells in his health club seems to work for him pmsl


----------



## Mr_Morocco

R0BLET said:


> Burr was mega cheap when I got it! Wtf did I throw 2 vials away pmsl


you cnut.. you threw them away :ban:


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> Just picked up my tren H now i need it though..............................


do you think i would be ok on tren Tom ??


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> do you think i would be ok on tren Tom ??


Only one way to really know mate


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> do you think i would be ok on tren Tom ??


I used it 20 plus years ago pmsl I hope it ok!?!!???!?!11

As it is Tren H i should be,acetate did not like me i did a few pippy jabs then got ill as well,but that was not for me.

I am gonna run it with Deca/sus/prop as in Journal mate.


----------



## Ginger Ben

So been a rest day from gym today, diet's been good and enjoyed a walk in the snow earlier.

Meal 1 - 100g oats, 40g whey, 20g casein

Meal 2 - 6 whole eggs, 4 whites scrambled

Meal 3 - Ribeye steak, 150g tinned spuds and mixed veg with 30g whey and 20g casein shake

Meal 4 - large chicken breast with 125g basmati rice (cooked weight)

Meal 5 - To come. Prawn and chicken paella, homemade

Meal 6 - quark and a scoop of lemon shortcake whey

Gymbellina tomorrow, chest and tris, looking forward to that. No other plans this weekend other than taking dog to vet for jab number 2 first thing tomorrow morning so will be mainly eating, watching snooker and chilling. Got avengers assemble on dvd to watch tonight too, hope its half decent.


----------



## flinty90

sounds like a good evening a good days food and a good weekend to come bro !!!


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Ginger Ben said:


> So been a rest day from gym today, diet's been good and enjoyed a walk in the snow earlier.
> 
> Meal 1 - 100g oats, 40g whey, 20g casein
> 
> Meal 2 - 6 whole eggs, 4 whites scrambled
> 
> Meal 3 - Ribeye steak, 150g tinned spuds and mixed veg with 30g whey and 20g casein shake
> 
> Meal 4 - large chicken breast with 125g basmati rice (cooked weight)
> 
> Meal 5 - To come. Prawn and chicken paella, homemade
> 
> Meal 6 - quark and a scoop of lemon shortcake whey
> 
> Gymbellina tomorrow, chest and tris, looking forward to that. No other plans this weekend other than *taking dog to vet for jab number 2* first thing tomorrow morning so will be mainly eating, watching snooker and chilling. Got avengers assemble on dvd to watch tonight too, hope its half decent.


What you got him on Test E? pmsl

Wicked movie mate you wont be disappointed.


----------



## TELBOR

Mr_Morocco said:


> What you got him on Test E? pmsl
> 
> Wicked movie mate you wont be disappointed.


Very good film 

Sorry Afghan, I just love the pic I posted earlier so I have to pop it up again lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> sounds like a good evening a good days food and a good weekend to come bro !!!


Yep hope so mate, hope yours is good too! Smash Rob a new one tomorrow won't you :thumb:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Very good film
> 
> Sorry Afghan, I just love the pic I posted earlier so I have to pop it up again lol
> 
> View attachment 108066


pmsl very good price, looky looky


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Yep hope so mate, hope yours is good too! Smash Rob a new one tomorrow won't you :thumb:


he wont know whats hit him bro.. his fcukin heart is going to be hanging out of his chest lol ~!! and mine


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> he wont know whats hit him bro.. his fcukin heart is going to be hanging out of his chest lol ~!! and mine


Fingers crossed :beer:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Gymming solo tomorrow, mate lives to far to walk in and is snowed in more or less.

Means I can fanny around in my own time and sort a routine out though which is probably best done alone.


----------



## Sweat

flinty90 said:


> do you think i would be ok on tren Tom ??


Defo be fine on it Flintster, but just start off on small amounts, like 4-5g per week, no point risking it overdoing it!


----------



## Sweat

Ginger Ben said:


> Gymming solo tomorrow, mate lives to far to walk in and is snowed in more or less.
> 
> Means I can fanny around in my own time and sort a routine out though which is probably best done alone.


Have you done that chest session yet with flyes etc first? Missed it with being at work and not having as much time, 5+ pages of reading in your journal each day it seems...

Ban all these Fanooks!!


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Gymming solo tomorrow, mate lives to far to walk in and is snowed in more or less.
> 
> Means I can fanny around in my own time and sort a routine out though which is probably best done alone.


sometimes i like to train on my own... like shoulders on tuesday i really just flowed from one thing to another no waiting , really intense and no fcuker to wait around for.. i was sweating like a pig by end of it, but i do fear weights arent the same for fear of no spotter...

thats the only downfall !!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> sometimes i like to train on my own... like shoulders on tuesday i really just flowed from one thing to another no waiting , really intense and no fcuker to wait around for.. i was sweating like a pig by end of it, but i do fear weights arent the same for fear of no spotter...
> 
> thats the only downfall !!!


I like it both ways, as it were...... :lol:

Weights aren't always as high but that doesn't really matter as long as you fvck yourself over that's what counts. Rest pause and drop sets work well solo.

Agree about getting.in to.a flow though I love getting into my own little world.in.the gym.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sweat said:


> Have you done that chest session yet with flyes etc first? Missed it with being at work and not having as much time, 5+ pages of reading in your journal each day it seems...
> 
> Ban all these Fanooks!!


No mate, that's tomorrows entertainment 

I shall report back with a detailed debrief


----------



## Mr_Morocco

flinty90 said:


> sometimes i like to train on my own... like shoulders on tuesday i really just flowed from one thing to another no waiting , really intense and no fcuker to wait around for.. i was sweating like a pig by end of it, but i do fear weights arent the same for fear of no spotter...
> 
> thats the only downfall !!!


spot on mate, if your not training too heavy like me then its great i like training alone i seem to be alot more focused.


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> I like it both ways, as it were...... :lol:
> 
> Weights aren't always as high but that doesn't really matter as long as you fvck yourself over that's what counts. Rest pause and drop sets work well solo.
> 
> Agree about getting.in to.a flow though I love getting into my own little world.in.the gym.


if going for mass though mate its pretty much the be all and end all though ...

Im also on the mindset at the minute to train for myself aswell.. i like to train other people but i find where i would have jumped in and had a session with them im now distancing myself from there training and doing my own stuff ..

i have a chest and shoulders routine worked out in my mind that i want to try but it would only suit what i want to achieve..

my back session is spot on and wields great results @R0BLET also loves it

legs is a great session

Arms i dont give enough attention (that needs rectifying this year)

my chest needs sorting.

and legs need more mass

they are the areas i want to work on and drop back off a little maybe to only train once every 14 days ...

little things like that that you can do whilst training alone..

dont yo unormally train alone anyway Ben ??


----------



## Ginger Ben

Yeah I do most of the time at the moment as my mate is focussing on his own goals of fitness and other stuff.

Regarding heavy weights really barbell benching is the only thing you need a spotter for, everything else you can hit same weights with or without I reckon you just can't get the forced reps out but there are other ways of forcing the muscle to have to adapt.


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> if going for mass though mate its pretty much the be all and end all though ...
> 
> Im also on the mindset at the minute to train for myself aswell.. i like to train other people but i find where i would have jumped in and had a session with them im now distancing myself from there training and doing my own stuff ..
> 
> i have a chest and shoulders routine worked out in my mind that i want to try but it would only suit what i want to achieve..
> 
> my back session is spot on and wields great results @R0BLET also loves it
> 
> legs is a great session
> 
> Arms i dont give enough attention (that needs rectifying this year)
> 
> my chest needs sorting.
> 
> and legs need more mass
> 
> they are the areas i want to work on and drop back off a little maybe to only train once every 14 days ...
> 
> little things like that that you can do whilst training alone..
> 
> dont yo unormally train alone anyway Ben ??


It'll be good to see what a new chest session looks like, I know your putting plenty of thought into sessions now and it's working!

I love that back routine, it's giving me results already imo.

Re; training alone, it's what I've done pretty much since bodybuilding - except weekends 

But you do find your own pace, but confidence is an issue when going heavy on push sessions


----------



## JANIKvonD

P!sses me off having to scroll these fukin pages for 10min on my phone to see the current one! Get a new journo up ya cvnt!...your never gonna top the I'm straight thread PMSL


----------



## Ginger Ben

JANIKvonD said:


> P!sses me off having to scroll these fukin pages for 10min on my phone to see the current one! Get a new journo up ya cvnt!...your never gonna top the I'm straight thread PMSL


Lol you know what that's not a bad idea. Might do it tomorrow


----------



## biglbs

JANIKvonD said:


> P!sses me off having to scroll these fukin pages for 10min on my phone to see the current one! Get a new journo up ya cvnt!...your never gonna top the I'm straight thread PMSL


And when ya do find it you see nothing but sh1t in it,used to be @flinty'S domain only,now look..


----------



## biglbs

I kept breaking training partners,,,,,,,They just sort of become ill and vanish,,,,, :innocent:

I prefere my own company in the gym,though i do fall out with myself too...


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning all, off to the vet for pups second jab this morning then chest session after that.

Snow hasn't gone anywhere yet but not gotten any worse. Shoukd be ok to drive now.

Got some pip in right quad from the t400 jab on Thursday, just that bruised/punch in the leg type feeling probably from jabbing leg after doing deads the other day


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> And when ya do find it you see nothing but sh1t in it,used to be @flinty'S domain only,now look..


Cheeky cnut my old journa is still top 3 lol full of pooo !!!


----------



## flinty90

have a good one ben see you later i hope lol !!


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> Cheeky cnut my old journa is still top 3 lol full of pooo !!!


Hook,line,bait and wait,,,,,,,,,,,,I caught a @flinty pmsl,

it's like going after a great big hard fighting catcvnt,er error catfish pmsl,morning all ,,,,,,,,and you ,yes you


----------



## Ginger Ben

biglbs said:


> Hook,line,bait and wait,,,,,,,,,,,,I caught a @flinty pmsl,
> 
> it's like going after a great big hard fighting catcvnt,er error catfish pmsl,morning all ,,,,,,,,and you ,yes you


Pmsl, reel him in


----------



## Ginger Ben

Roads are ok now, ours is.icy but fine if take it steady. Dog jabbed, didn't like that very much the wimp lol

Off to gym, catch ya'll later, maybe somewhere new......


----------



## Sweat

Ginger Ben said:


> Roads are ok now, ours is.icy but fine if take it steady. *Dog jabbed with 10ml Tren, 5000iu GH and mixed in 50 dbol's in his am meal*, didn't like that very much the wimp lol
> 
> Off to gym, catch ya'll later, maybe somewhere new......


Wow mate, some people might class that as animal cruelty! Your dog will be a tank in no time. Pics please...

Enjoy your sesh on chest!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Savage chest session, wasn't feeling mega strong for some reason but that really made me focus on how I was moving the weight and I am now totally Fooked! Pre exhaust worked really really well too, good suggestion @Sweat !

Superset Cable flys

[email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

Superset press ups

15, 10, 10, 10

Inc db press

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Dips

[email protected]

[email protected]+15

[email protected]+20

[email protected]+20

[email protected]+20 drop set to [email protected]+10 lol!

V bar press downs

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Cable flys for stretch

[email protected]

[email protected]

10 mins on x trainer.

Really enjoyed that session, pump was painful and really think I'm going to feel it tomorrow.


----------



## TELBOR

No wonder your pumped!!

Good work bro :beer:


----------



## Richie186

X2. Nice work mate. If you don't feel that tomorrow there's something wrong!!


----------



## Sweat

Great session there Ben, class work on the 3 sets @ 42.5kg after the pre-fatigue and the weighted dips, strong stuff.

Would throw you some reps but it saying the spread the love thing!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sweat said:


> Great session there Ben, class work on the 3 sets @ 42.5kg after the pre-fatigue and the weighted dips, strong stuff.
> 
> Would throw you some reps but it saying the spread the love thing!


Thanks mate, the cable flys really hit the spot, not mega heavy but i found a good angle and inner chest felt like it was going to pop. Supersetting with press ups was great as that hit whole chest nicely and warmed tris up as well.

Shall be doing the same again next week


----------



## Sweat

Ginger Ben said:


> Thanks mate, the cable flys really hit the spot, not mega heavy but i found a good angle and inner chest felt like it was going to pop. Supersetting with press ups was great as that hit whole chest nicely and warmed tris up as well.
> 
> Shall be doing the same again next week


The inner chest pump is something I really loved, never had it like that before. Great stuff.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sweat said:


> The inner chest pump is something I really loved, never had it like that before. Great stuff.


Was almost painful but in a really good way, could almost feel the muscle opening up if that makes sense.

The 1ml of prop in each pec pre wo and 20mg dbol might have had something to do with it too..... :whistling:


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Was almost painful but in a really good way, could almost feel the muscle opening up if that makes sense.
> 
> The 1ml of prop in each pec pre wo and 20mg dbol might have had something to do with it too..... :whistling:


Druggy cnut..

nice work bro !!


----------



## Sweat

Ginger Ben said:


> Was almost painful but in a really good way, could almost feel the muscle opening up if that makes sense.
> 
> The 1ml of prop in each pec pre wo and 20mg dbol might have had something to do with it too..... :whistling:


What's the strength of that prop per ml?

Guessing that and the dbol's would give you that "slight" edge regarding getting a pump in the gym.

Later in the year I am defo going to try some of the water based pre-workout site injections, just for the fun of it.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sweat said:


> What's the strength of that prop per ml?
> 
> Guessing that and the dbol's would give you that "slight" edge regarding getting a pump in the gym.
> 
> Later in the year I am defo going to try some of the water based pre-workout site injections, just for the fun of it.


Usual stuff is 100mg/ml but this was some testolic I have too so thought I'd try it. It's 100mg/2ml amps so did a ml in each pec. Oil was like castrol gtx though so hard work through an orange pin.


----------



## luther1

Shoulders for the big fella

Round the worlds to warm up

Seated side lats,slow negative

Seated side lats

Cable side lats

Face pulls last set drop set

Shrugs on smith last set drop set

No pressing as I'm front delt prominent so I'll let chest pressing work them. Hitting rears more to get balance

Weighted incline sit ups

Plenty of exercises done in a @dutch_scott stylie


----------



## Ginger Ben

Nice one Unit, good to give the boulders a good polishing


----------



## Richie186

luther1 said:


> Shoulders for the big fella
> 
> Round the worlds to warm up
> 
> Seated side lats,slow negative
> 
> Seated side lats
> 
> Cable side lats
> 
> Face pulls last set drop set
> 
> Shrugs on smith last set drop set
> 
> No pressing as I'm front delt prominent so I'll let chest pressing work them. Hitting rears more to get balance
> 
> Weighted incline sit ups
> 
> Plenty of exercises done in a @dutch_scott stylie


Nice work mate.


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> Plenty of exercises done in a @dutch_scott stylie


Topless with a camera in one hand?? Lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

Avengers assemble was pretty good, love the hulk! That's my new training goal :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning team junkie and flinty

Half 7 on a.Sunday standing in the garden freezing cold. Love my puppy.... 

Rest day today, snooker final might get a look in once it gets going, walk in the park later can't take poochy yet for another week though.

Chest feeling good, yesterday hit the spot. Will refine that routine over next couple of sessions.

Legs tomorrow morning, why does it always fall on a Monday?!?!


----------



## flinty90

Morning youth... legs for me in 10 minutes lol.. have a good one


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> Morning youth... legs for me in 10 minutes lol.. have a good one


Enjoy the session mate, I want to hear tales of projectile vomiting! Lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

Cutting my carbs down a bit as putting a bit of chub on around my hips so am going to drop 100g oats out and see how that goes.


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Morning, f*cking snowing here again


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Cutting my carbs down a bit as putting a bit of chub on around my hips so am going to drop 100g oats out and see how that goes.


Embrace the chub! Just keep growing you bender lol

Tbh, this is why I'll be dropping some mct in


----------



## Ginger Ben

Mr_Morocco said:


> Morning, f*cking snowing here again


Here too fvcking weather


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Embrace the chub! Just keep growing you bender lol
> 
> Tbh, this is why I'll be dropping some mct in


Might order some with some butterscotch whey tomorrow 

How you going to use it? Recommended 10g a day but thats only 90 cals max so It's hardly replacement for a load of carbs?? Confused


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Might order some with some butterscotch whey tomorrow
> 
> How you going to use it? Recommended 10g a day but thats only 90 cals max so It's hardly replacement for a load of carbs?? Confused


I was going to bring it into my morning shake, drop some carbs out of it but not all of them

Trial and error, just to see how I feel on them 

But I'll do more than the 10g each day! Once I'm used to it. I believe too much too soon can give you a good clear out lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> I was going to bring it into my morning shake, drop some carbs out of it but not all of them
> 
> Trial and error, just to see how I feel on them
> 
> But I'll do more than the 10g each day! Once I'm used to it. I believe too much too soon can give you a good clear out lol


Yeah morning shake was my plan too and maybe pre bed?


----------



## flinty90

thought you were starting another journal today ginger !!! ??


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Yeah morning shake was my plan too and maybe pre bed?


I'll probably do the same just see how it goes, I'm doing fine as we speak but I'll get some for when I shake it up in a couple of months 



flinty90 said:


> thought you were starting another journal today ginger !!! ??


Good shout!

A Vikings Tail


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> thought you were starting another journal today ginger !!! ??


Yeah was thinking about it mate, just haven't bothered yet lol


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Yeah was thinking about it mate, just haven't bothered yet lol


Call it Ben's bsi and mega dosing protein works journal!

You'll get loads of interest pmsl


----------



## flinty90

R0BLET said:


> Call it Ben's bsi and mega dosing protein works journal!
> 
> You'll get loads of interest pmsl


Call it "The viking evolution"


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> Call it "The viking evolution"


I like it!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Might do it later, just can't be arced with an opening post lol

Foods been good today, usual stuff really.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Might do it later, just can't be arced with an opening post lol
> 
> Foods been good today, usual stuff really.


Loser!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Food been good today up to this point. Dinner has been crisps and hummus with 6 chicken legs to follow lol.


----------



## Mr_Morocco

overtake flintys old journo before you start a new 1 :thumb:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Mr_Morocco said:


> overtake flintys old journo before you start a new 1 :thumb:


Oh hadn't thought of that :whistling: :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Morning slim!

Much snow? Fecking loads here again lol

Enjoy legs


----------



## Sweat

Morning mate,

I am doing legs today also as was too ill over weekend to get them in so we can be "monday legs brothers in arms".

Enjoy.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning all. Woke up in time for gym but was knackered so back to sleep! Will go tomorrow instead. I felt on Saturday I.needed a.couple.of days off and I was right!

No more snow here but still plenty of it. Nowhere to go though so not worried


----------



## JANIKvonD

morning bud, u have urself a good w.e?


----------



## Ginger Ben

JANIKvonD said:


> morning bud, u have urself a good w.e?


Alright bud, yeah mate, very lazy and chilled out but was good. How was the party? Pic looked good.


----------



## JANIKvonD

Ginger Ben said:


> Alright bud, yeah mate, very lazy and chilled out but was good. How was the party? Pic looked good.


good stuff.

aww what a giggle it was mate lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

JANIKvonD said:


> good stuff.
> 
> aww what a giggle it was mate lol


Got a friends 30th this Saturday night, not fancy dress but should still be a good laugh, just the 3+ hour drive to Plymouth that's less appealing!!


----------



## JANIKvonD

Ginger Ben said:


> Got a friends 30th this Saturday night, not fancy dress but should still be a good laugh, just the 3+ hour drive to Plymouth that's less appealing!!


u staying overnight i take it? iv got my mates wedding this week...mrs is more stressed than the bride i think PMSL, should be fun


----------



## Ginger Ben

JANIKvonD said:


> u staying overnight i take it? iv got my mates wedding this week...mrs is more stressed than the bride i think PMSL, should be fun


Yeah all of us that aren't local are staying in a Premier Inn so should be a good tear up there first and after lol. Will be first booze I've had since NYE but won't go too nuts as don't want to write off sunday's diet and training Monday (what a sad cvnt!! lol)

Weddings are usually awesome fun, especially if it's somebody else's, nothing to do but get pished! :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Ginger Ben said:


> Yeah all of us that aren't local are staying in a Premier Inn so should be a good tear up there first and after lol. Will be first booze I've had since NYE but won't go too nuts as don't want to write off sunday's diet and training Monday (what a sad cvnt!! lol)
> 
> Weddings are usually awesome fun, especially if it's somebody else's, nothing to do but get pished! :lol:


sounds like a good ane! cant wait mate


----------



## Ginger Ben

Counting calories like an autistic accountant today, want to double check my typical days food again and see where it comes out at. Currently on just under 1200 from meal 1 & 2. Meal 3 shortly which is chicken, steak, spuds and veg


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Counting calories like an autistic accountant today, want to double check my typical days food again and see where it comes out at. Currently on just under 1200 from meal 1 & 2. Meal 3 shortly which is chicken, steak, spuds and veg


Good lad!!

1900 here


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Good lad!!
> 
> 1900 here


Nice work. Rest day for me today so will be short of pwo shake but that's easy to measure and not really an issue as it's 100% protein. Really want to keep an eye on bf on this cycle, seeing the pics of some others on here in their journals makes me not want to add too much on this "bulk". Was designed as a lean bulk at the start so want to keep it that way.

Longer term my plan is to maybe run peps after this cycle for a few months then hit a proper cutting cycle over summer but not sure yet.


----------



## Fatstuff

go for it benjamin!

575cals here


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Nice work. Rest day for me today so will be short of pwo shake but that's easy to measure and not really an issue as it's 100% protein. Really want to keep an eye on bf on this cycle, seeing the pics of some others on here in their journals makes me not want to add too much on this "bulk". Was designed as a lean bulk at the start so want to keep it that way.
> 
> Longer term my plan is to maybe run peps after this cycle for a few months then hit a proper cutting cycle over summer but not sure yet.


You mean Afghan and Luther looking HUGE compared to their last pics!!

Preaching to the choir about lean bulk mate, that's always my goal lol

"Bulking" is easy imo, easy in the sense that we could easily smash Frosties in at breakfast, mars bars all day long, maccies and pizza's and it's done!!

But lean bulking takes time doesn't it.

Peps is a good idea, @biglbs is a good man to speak to


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> You mean Afghan and Luther looking HUGE compared to their last pics!!
> 
> Preaching to the choir about lean bulk mate, that's always my goal lol
> 
> "Bulking" is easy imo, easy in the sense that we could easily smash Frosties in at breakfast, mars bars all day long, maccies and pizza's and it's done!!
> 
> But lean bulking takes time doesn't it.
> 
> Peps is a good idea, @biglbs is a good man to speak to


pmsl, no not those two non training cvnts, I'm bigger than them both combined! :lol:

Yeah I agree mate, putting on weight in general is easy, putting on good weight even on cycle takes time. Now I'm nearly 4 weeks in I hope that the big surge in weight gain has stopped and as long as diet is clean everything from now should be decent. That's why I want to monitor diet today and tomorrow (will be a gym day) and stick to that for a week and see what happens on the scales/in the mirror.

Having said that, this is a lean bulk cycle not a cut so I don't want to recomp as such. Going to start a bit of cardio post wo too every session, just 15 mins on the x trainer, burn a couple of hundred cals which adds up over the week.


----------



## Fatstuff

R0BLET said:


> You mean Afghan and Luther looking HUGE compared to their last pics!!
> 
> Preaching to the choir about lean bulk mate, that's always my goal lol
> 
> "Bulking" is easy imo, easy in the sense that we could easily smash Frosties in at breakfast, mars bars all day long, maccies and pizza's and it's done!!
> 
> But lean bulking takes time doesn't it.
> 
> Peps is a good idea, @biglbs is a good man to speak to


totally agree, 'bulking' is easy, to a degree 'dieting' is easy, lean bulking requires a bit of thought and patience, recomping is just plain fcuking awkward:lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> pmsl, no not those two non training cvnts, I'm bigger than them both combined! :lol:
> 
> Yeah I agree mate, putting on weight in general is easy, putting on good weight even on cycle takes time. Now I'm nearly 4 weeks in I hope that the big surge in weight gain has stopped and as long as diet is clean everything from now should be decent. That's why I want to monitor diet today and tomorrow (will be a gym day) and stick to that for a week and see what happens on the scales/in the mirror.
> 
> Having said that, this is a lean bulk cycle not a cut so I don't want to recomp as such. Going to start a bit of cardio post wo too every session, just 15 mins on the x trainer, burn a couple of hundred cals which adds up over the week.


I'm sure that initial surge will slow mate, and if it stays the same as it was last week by the time you finish cycle, that's a good thing I reckon 

Defo drop cardio in mate, part of every session for me now.



Fatstuff said:


> totally agree, 'bulking' is easy, to a degree 'dieting' is easy, lean bulking requires a bit of thought and patience, recomping is just plain fcuking awkward:lol:


Recomping is defo hard and those who have done it have done amazing! We don't see many recomps on here do we.

It's either BULK or CUT!

I'll always float between 80 and 90kg I reckon, but it'll do lol


----------



## Fatstuff

R0BLET said:


> I'm sure that initial surge will slow mate, and if it stays the same as it was last week by the time you finish cycle, that's a good thing I reckon
> 
> Defo drop cardio in mate, part of every session for me now.
> 
> Recomping is defo hard and those who have done it have done amazing! We don't see many recomps on here do we.
> 
> It's either BULK or CUT!
> 
> I'll always float between 80 and 90kg I reckon, but it'll do lol


less room for error bulking or cutting though isnt there. I recomped to begin with, slow laborious process, i wish id just dieted from the word go lol


----------



## TELBOR

Fatstuff said:


> less room for error bulking or cutting though isnt there. I recomped to begin with, slow laborious process, i wish id just dieted from the word go lol


Hindsight is wonderful isn't it!

Makes me laugh when you speak to friends, family and work colleagues and they see you eating - "you still dieting, you don't need to lose weight" 

Dieting is such a wrong word eating 4k cals a day lol


----------



## Fatstuff

R0BLET said:


> Hindsight is wonderful isn't it!
> 
> Makes me laugh when you speak to friends, family and work colleagues and they see you eating - "you still dieting, you don't need to lose weight"
> 
> Dieting is such a wrong word eating 4k cals a day lol


People ask me 'how did u do it' i always just say eat less do more, nothing magical lol. The worst thing i get now ive lost weight is ' u been going the gym?' im like yeh only for the past 3 years :lol: w4nkers


----------



## JANIKvonD

Fatstuff said:


> People ask me 'how did u do it' i always just say eat less do more, nothing magical lol. The worst thing i get now ive lost weight is ' *do u even lift?*' im like yeh only for the past 3 years :lol: w4nkers


cant blame them tbf


----------



## TELBOR

Fatstuff said:


> People ask me 'how did u do it' i always just say eat less do more, nothing magical lol. The worst thing i get now ive lost weight is ' u been going the gym?' im like yeh only for the past 3 years :lol: w4nkers


Pmsl, I always get that question from friends - what can I do to lose this (point at belly)

They think I'm bull shítting them when I say what you said lol

Hahaha, now that's never nice to hear! Some wànker I know said that to me a couple of months back!! But it's things like that they make me work harder so when I next see him I'll have grown lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

I always get the "so you still going to the gym then?" as if it's a phase I'm going through and I'll pack it up soon lol.

Weighed in today just out of interest, 224lbs so two pounds up since Thursday. This is a good weight for me in terms of how it looks on my frame (bigger always better of course) so the plan now is to see if with the same diet and a little bit of cardio I can keep the weight in this ball park but creep up slowly. Got to 230lbs on last cycle I think but that was gash weight from the oxys I was on toward the end. :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> People ask me 'how did u do it' i always just say eat less do more, nothing magical lol. The worst thing i get now ive lost weight is ' u been going the gym?' im like yeh only for the past 3 years :lol: w4nkers


Maybe you should start lifting while you're there then not just slouching around the smoothie bar perving at boys :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> I'm sure that initial surge will slow mate, and if it stays the same as it was last week by the time you finish cycle, that's a good thing I reckon
> 
> Defo drop cardio in mate, part of every session for me now.
> 
> Recomping is defo hard and those who have done it have done amazing! We don't see many recomps on here do we.
> 
> It's either BULK or CUT!
> 
> I'll always float between 80 and 90kg I reckon, but it'll do lol


90kg at your height and around 10-12% bf you'd look a tank mate


----------



## Fatstuff

R0BLET said:


> Pmsl, I always get that question from friends - what can I do to lose this (point at belly)
> 
> They think I'm bull shítting them when I say what you said lol
> 
> Hahaha, now that's never nice to hear! Some wànker I know said that to me a couple of months back!! But it's things like that they make me work harder so when I next see him I'll have grown lol


dont get me wrong for every negative comment is 3 or 4 decent ones. A guy whos been training for around 15 years at my place come up to me after a few drinks at the xmas pi55 up and flicked my moob and said, 'u could do with toning these up a bit' LOL but as i had had a drink myself i just made a comment about 'its a work in progress, have u ever considered rhinoplasty (massive hoooter) :lol: ' he then asked his mrs what it meant before he sharply got offended!!!


----------



## JANIKvonD

sat night (geek night) was the biggest ego pumping night of my life i think lol. 3 of my smaller mates have decided to join the gym and get involved.....nae chance & about 6 of my bigger mates asked what im jabbing :lol: plenty flange too.....especially the older burds  love a good cougar


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> I always get the "so you still going to the gym then?" as if it's a phase I'm going through and I'll pack it up soon lol.
> 
> Weighed in today just out of interest, 224lbs so two pounds up since Thursday. This is a good weight for me in terms of how it looks on my frame (bigger always better of course) so the plan now is to see if with the same diet and a little bit of cardio I can keep the weight in this ball park but creep up slowly. Got to 230lbs on last cycle I think but that was gash weight from the oxys I was on toward the end. :lol:


Pmsl, I love the "you still going" course I am cúnt.... look at me 



Fatstuff said:


> dont get me wrong for every negative comment is 3 or 4 decent ones. A guy whos been training for around 15 years at my place come up to me after a few drinks at the xmas pi55 up and flicked my moob and said, 'u could do with toning these up a bit' LOL but as i had had a drink myself i just made a comment about 'its a work in progress, have u ever considered rhinoplasty (massive hoooter) :lol: ' he then asked his mrs what it meant before he sharply got offended!!!


He had a point though mate lol

Tbh I don't think I've ever seen a front shot of you Stan??


----------



## Fatstuff

R0BLET said:


> Pmsl, I love the "you still going" course I am cúnt.... look at me
> 
> He had a point though mate lol
> 
> Tbh I don't think I've ever seen a front shot of you Stan??


lets keep it that way shall we lol. :lol:

i told u (a good few hundred times at least) im not comfortable with it, what i can say is there is no semblance of abs whatsoever, a fair bit of loosish skin and stretchmarks, oh and a nice set of moobs lol. Im not claiming any decent mid section btw so im not scamming anyone by not posting it, just not comfortable with it lol.


----------



## TELBOR

Fatstuff said:


> lets keep it that way shall we lol. :lol:
> 
> i told u (a good few hundred times at least) im not comfortable with it, what i can say is there is no semblance of abs whatsoever, a fair bit of loosish skin and stretchmarks, oh and a nice set of moobs lol. Im not claiming any decent mid section btw so im not scamming anyone by not posting it, just not comfortable with it lol.


Yeah you've told me 2, 346 times now 

Main thing is, your happy! :beer:


----------



## Fatstuff

R0BLET said:


> Yeah you've told me 2, 346 times now
> 
> Main thing is, your happy! :beer:


happy(er)

maybe one day roblet i will have a rocking set of abs and might consider posting then lol

If u want more pics of my cock though u got to start paying


----------



## JANIKvonD

stan posted a front pic in his old journo.....took it down 5min later, looked alright too...bet ur fek all like that now


----------



## Ginger Ben

Ordered "Total Recall" yesterday, the book not the film. Meant to be a good read, looking forward to starting it. Anybody read it yet?

2460 cals today so far, all squeeky clean


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> Ordered "Total Recall" yesterday, the book not the film. Meant to be a good read, looking forward to starting it. Anybody read it yet?
> 
> 2460 cals today so far, all squeeky clean


If it hasn't got nude women in it and car chases then no


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> If it hasn't got nude women in it and car chases then no


It's a book mate, I wasn't expecting you to understand


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Ordered "Total Recall" yesterday, the book not the film. Meant to be a good read, looking forward to starting it. Anybody read it yet?
> 
> 2460 cals today so far, all squeeky clean


I was going to buy it but haven't got time to read it lol

I think flinty has it?

Good work on the food.

Back is in bits!! Just got in from it


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> It's a book mate, I wasn't expecting you to understand


Might have been a pop up book


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> Might have been a pop up book


thought it was.....bugger


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> I was going to buy it but haven't got time to read it lol
> 
> I think flinty has it?
> 
> Good work on the food.
> 
> Back is in bits!! Just got in from it


Leave it in the sh1tter, thats only time I read tbh :lol:

Good session then! Nice work.


----------



## flinty90

I have total recall book mate got about 3 chapters in ,.. seems a pretty good read mate to be fair well worth the 9 quid !!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> I have total recall book mate got about 3 chapters in ,.. seems a pretty good read mate to be fair well worth the 9 quid !!!


Good stuff, looking forward to it. Paid £8 for mine, hope the end isn't missing! Pmsl


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> Leave it in the sh1tter, thats only time I read tbh :lol:
> 
> Good session then! Nice work.


I've got top marques and vanity fair in my sh!tter. The only place where I can find sanctuary


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> I've got top marques and vanity fair in my sh!tter. The only place where I can find sanctuary


looking down toilet after a good sh1t must be like looking in the mirror for you bro X


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> looking down toilet after a good sh1t must be like looking in the mirror for you bro X


Lol crying "my gains!"


----------



## luther1

flinty90 said:


> looking down toilet after a good sh1t must be like looking in the mirror for you bro X


Wish I was that brown. Can't spend too long on there at the moment,got piles


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> Wish I was that brown. Can't spend too long on there at the moment,got piles


dont burst them bro its the hardest thing on your body pmsl


----------



## Ginger Ben

Food so far

3100 cals ish

190g carbs

109g fat

334 protein

Rest day so think that's about right if i add a shake at end of day with some pb in. Will mix it up to make up 400 cals so day ends on 3500. Will then aim for 4000 tomorrow on a gym day


----------



## luther1

flinty90 said:


> dont burst them bro its the hardest thing on your body pmsl


I've had to stop Jen from playing the trombone for the foreseeable future


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> I've had to stop Jen from playing the trombone for the foreseeable future


AHHH i see your fcukin hallucinating again :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> I've had to stop Jen from playing the trombone for the foreseeable future


She keep hitting bum notes? Pmsl


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> She keep hitting bum notes? Pmsl


Pmsl


----------



## Sweat

Great stuff on the weight gain mate! We almost the same weight, 1kg more for you and 1 less than me and we tying.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sweat said:


> Great stuff on the weight gain mate! We almost the same weight, 1kg more for you and 1 less than me and we tying.


Does that make us scale buddies!? Lol

You're doing really well mate, keep it up


----------



## Sweat

Ginger Ben said:


> Does that make us scale buddies!? Lol
> 
> You're doing really well mate, keep it up


Think we become wingmen/sidekicks for life or something...

Calling shotgun on Batman, you can be Robin...


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sweat said:


> Think we become wingmen/sidekicks for life or something...
> 
> Calling shotgun on Batman, you can be Robin...


Damn it, robin's the rubbish one!! Lol


----------



## Sweat

Ginger Ben said:


> Damn it, robin's the rubbish one!! Lol


Ok ok, i'll be Maverick and you can be Goose, you die unfortunately!

Or we can be like below, if this is the case I want to be Superman though, Batman is shiz compared, no special powers just gay gadgets...


----------



## luther1

Or you can be dumb and dumber


----------



## Sweat

luther1 said:


> Or you can be dumb and dumber


Good one c0ckhead!!! 

I wanna be one who has the orange tux!


----------



## flinty90

you could be ant and dec !!! just the ginger ugly small weak not as rich versions !!! 

Morning guys , have a good day into the snow for me again lol love my job


----------



## Sweat

flinty90 said:


> you could be ant and dec !!! just the ginger ugly small weak not as rich versions !!!
> 
> Morning guys , have a good day into the snow for me again lol love my job


Prefered them when they were "PJ and Duncan".... PYSHKE!!!! lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

Let's get ready to rumble!!

Legs this morning, I'll be honest, I smashed it 

Squats

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Pbs all over the place! Very happy

Leg extn

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] drop to [email protected] drop to [email protected] drop to [email protected] rest 20 secs [email protected]

All with 5 second fully extended static hold on last rep of set, killer!

Leg press - feet high and wide

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Sldl

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Light as frankly I was fvcked but was a good stretch

Seated calf raises

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

10 mins steady but quickish pace on x trainer


----------



## Ginger Ben

Don't know what happened on squats it just all came together today, got stance nailed, strength felt good, was well warmed up and just went for it.


----------



## TELBOR

Awesome mate! Some great sessions going off recently 

And nice to see some cardio to wrap up :beer:


----------



## JANIKvonD

craking sesh there bud :thumbup1:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Cheers lads, I'm buzzing after that. Just added the [email protected] I.did.after the 150 to finish, almost vommed on that one lol.


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> Don't know what happened on squats it just all came together today, got stance nailed, strength felt good, was well warmed up and just went for it.


sometimes it just happens like that, good sesh m8


----------



## Fatstuff

illl be squatting later, nowhere near them numbers though benjy!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> sometimes it just happens like that, good sesh m8


Thanks mate, yeah it all felt solid. Gear obviously helping the strength but the stance and form all felt great today as well which is more important tbh


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> illl be squatting later, nowhere near them numbers though benjy!


Hope it goes well mate whatever the numbers


----------



## Fatstuff

couldnt get to the gym all weekend and yesterday so did a little workout in the house lol:-

WU - legs on sofa pressups x20

pressups 15, 10,10

pressups with my son on my back - 10,8,6

diamond pressups (for tri's) 6,6,6

Believe it or not, got a nice little doms ache in my chest and tri's and for some reason in my lats - odd lol!


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> Thanks mate, yeah it all felt solid. Gear obviously helping the strength but the stance and form all felt great today as well which is more important tbh


started my oils a few days ago and my winstrol this morning lol. I couldnt wait till feb


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> started my oils a few days ago and my winstrol this morning lol. I couldnt wait till feb


Lol good man! Be interested to see how you find the winny


----------



## biglbs

Hi to all,near and far,be well.


----------



## Ginger Ben

biglbs said:


> Hi to all,near and far,be well.


Morning big man, hope all is well


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol good man! Be interested to see how you find the winny


took it for 2 weeks (first ever cycle lol) raped my joints, but that was without test or anything. Made me stronger though, so hopefully that will happen this time.


----------



## Fatstuff

@R0BLET - have taken a front shot but still in 2 minds whether to post it or not lol


----------



## TELBOR

Fatstuff said:


> @R0BLET - have taken a front shot but still in 2 minds whether to post it or not lol


Don't be shy mate! We look at men's bodies all day!!

What's the cycle anyway? Winny Orals or oil?


----------



## Fatstuff

R0BLET said:


> Don't be shy mate! We look at men's bodies all day!!
> 
> What's the cycle anyway? Winny Orals or oil?


winny orals, new lab - triumph labs. If they are any good i will start a thread, make a nice change from hearing about BSI

although my test and deca are BSI


----------



## Fatstuff

Right - u got to bare in mind that I have got years of abuse to undo lol


----------



## TELBOR

Fatstuff said:


> winny orals, new lab - triumph labs. If they are any good i will start a thread, make a nice change from hearing about BSI
> 
> although my test and deca are BSI


How much are you taking on the winny?

I can guess the oils, 800/1000mg Test and 600mg deca  ??!!


----------



## Fatstuff

R0BLET said:


> How much are you taking on the winny?
> 
> I can guess the oils, 800/1000mg Test and 600mg deca  ??!!


800test 400deca 40mg winny


----------



## Fatstuff

and when winny runs out ill use tren elite and when that runs out ill get some more winny lol and when that runs out... u get the jist


----------



## TELBOR

Fatstuff said:


> and when winny runs out ill use tren elite and when that runs out ill get some more winny lol and when that runs out... u get the jist


Keep shocking the body 

Tren elite, the same one I ran? Good lad


----------



## Fatstuff

btw , no comments on the peter griffin lounge pants? or the 'sh1tty' mirror ?? :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Fatstuff said:


> btw , no comments on the peter griffin lounge pants? or the 'sh1tty' mirror ?? :lol:


I want some Peter Griffin pants!!


----------



## Fatstuff

R0BLET said:


> I want some Peter Griffin pants!!


asda lol. i live in them haha. was even thinking of wearing them to the gym haha


----------



## TELBOR

Fatstuff said:


> asda lol. i live in them haha. was even thinking of wearing them to the gym haha


I'll keep my eyes out!

Do it mate, people wear anything they want anyway lol

Saw some bloody Muppet in the squat rack wearing Toms yesterday - I just don't get it lol


----------



## Fatstuff

R0BLET said:


> I'll keep my eyes out!
> 
> Do it mate, people wear anything they want anyway lol
> 
> Saw some bloody Muppet in the squat rack wearing Toms yesterday - I just don't get it lol


i deadlift in toms lol


----------



## TELBOR

Fatstuff said:


> i deadlift in toms lol


Ignoring you now :lol:


----------



## Fatstuff

R0BLET said:


> Ignoring you now :lol:


next best thing to nothing on ur feet lol


----------



## TELBOR

Fatstuff said:


> next best thing to nothing on ur feet lol


Who said that....

:lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Repped for the pic stan, negged for the clothing :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> I'll keep my eyes out!
> 
> Do it mate, people wear anything they want anyway lol
> 
> Saw some bloody Muppet in the squat rack wearing Toms yesterday - I just don't get it lol


Some cvnt in my gym wears them with rolled up jeans to train in. Funny thing is he always seems to be doing chest or biceps.......


----------



## TELBOR

Fatstuff said:


> Right - u got to bare in mind that I have got years of abuse to undo lol
> 
> View attachment 108517


Didn't see this, thought you said you was fat and all that shít!!??


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Didn't see this, thought you said you was fat and all that shít!!??


Silly cvnt looks alright IMO, other than the obvious........trousers......and you know he's wearing Toms with those :lol:


----------



## Fatstuff

cheers gents, ur too kind!! The lounge pants are legendary!!! You need to invest in some, i live in lounge pants and vests in my house lol! The toms were a phase :rolleye: good for deadlifting though


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Silly cvnt looks alright IMO, other than the obvious........trousers......and you know he's wearing Toms with those :lol:


Yes he does, obviously manorexia at its best!

Re the lounge pants (aka trousers or bottoms Stan) I have 2 pairs of diesel pj bottoms that I wear to death at home lol

It's like I'm naked they're that light 

I got them from Asos.... free as the delivery man didn't turn up


----------



## Fatstuff

R0BLET said:


> Yes he does, obviously manorexia at its best!
> 
> Re the lounge pants (aka trousers or bottoms Stan) I have 2 pairs of diesel pj bottoms that I wear to death at home lol
> 
> It's like I'm naked they're that light
> 
> I got them from Asos.... free as the delivery man didn't turn up


diesel lounge pants:rolleye:


----------



## TELBOR

Fatstuff said:


> diesel lounge pants:rolleye:


I think I have them on one of my latest pic updates lol

Missus ordered me some CK boxers over Xmas, someone cocked up as I got 20 pairs pmsl

I love it when that happens


----------



## Fatstuff

R0BLET said:


> I think I have them on one of my latest pic updates lol
> 
> Missus ordered me some CK boxers over Xmas, someone cocked up as I got 20 pairs pmsl
> 
> I love it when that happens


once got 40 bananas with an online shop at asda (asda again lol) which must of been meant for some gorilla keeper but ended up in my order lol


----------



## TELBOR

Fatstuff said:


> once got 40 bananas with an online shop at asda (asda again lol) which must of been meant for some gorilla keeper but ended up in my order lol


Pmsl, surely they thought that was odd ?!

Bet you didn't eat them all


----------



## Fatstuff

R0BLET said:


> Pmsl, surely they thought that was odd ?!
> 
> Bet you didn't eat them all


mrs made banana bread and banana cake and i took a load to work lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

I got 21 bananas from the market for £1 a few weeks ago on purpose, can't knock that kind of deal! :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Fatstuff said:


> mrs made banana bread and banana cake and i took a load to work lol


Lol, yeah mine does that.

I'll not eat them, then they turn so she makes a loaf, I have a slice and then the loaf goes off pmsl


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> I got 21 bananas from the market for £1 a few weeks ago on purpose, can't knock that kind of deal! :lol:


Something dodgy there mate? Why 21...... :lol:

Eaten them yet???


----------



## Fatstuff

R0BLET said:


> Something dodgy there mate? Why 21...... :lol:
> 
> Eaten them yet???


it doesnt surprise me tbh


----------



## TELBOR

Fatstuff said:


> it doesnt surprise me tbh
> 
> View attachment 108526


He's got better lats than Ben


----------



## Ginger Ben




----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> View attachment 108527


Missus looks well mate


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Missus looks well mate


Thanks, that's one of her training..... :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Thanks, that's one of her training..... :lol:


Maybe get something more along the same size as you then, like a pod of peas


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Maybe get something more along the same size as you then, like a pod of peas


Haha she's working up to a traffic cone! :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Haha she's working up to a traffic cone! :lol:


But your balls are tiny with that bunk HCG


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> But your balls are tiny with that bunk HCG


They bloody are mate! Apparently that's not all bad though......so said somebody else on the same stuff with tiny balls.....pmsl!


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> They bloody are mate! Apparently that's not all bad though......so said somebody else on the same stuff with tiny balls.....pmsl!


I have tiny balls, matches my tiny cõck


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> I have tiny balls, matches my tiny cõck


I knew that


----------



## TELBOR

Have you seen that BSI thread with Red gear!! Fook that, why's it red??!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Have you seen that BSI thread with Red gear!! Fook that, why's it red??!!


Yeah lol, fvck knows! I'm not really taking to this bsi stuff tbh. Gears gear as long as it is what it says it is and with all ugl's that's a fvcking lottery so if you have a lab you like why change unless it becomes poor or there's a cheaper option?

Fuerza might be getting my next order if.their prop is anything to go by the other oils should be as good.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Yeah lol, fvck knows! I'm not really taking to this bsi stuff tbh. Gears gear as long as it is what it says it is and with all ugl's that's a fvcking lottery so if you have a lab you like why change unless it becomes poor or there's a cheaper option?
> 
> Fuerza might be getting my next order if.their prop is anything to go by the other oils should be as good.


I like mine clear, with a slight tint of yellow/green.

But that looked a toxic red pmsl

Well the Fuerza stuff seems to be working mate, isn't @Milky on that too??


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> I like mine clear, with a slight tint of yellow/green.
> 
> But that looked a toxic red pmsl
> 
> Well the Fuerza stuff seems to be working mate, isn't @Milky on that too??


I think he has got some of their var iirc? Not sure about oils


----------



## Ginger Ben

2878 cals so far

Carbs 179

Fat 109

Protein 279

Need some more carbs, might have to have some cake :whistling:


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> 2878 cals so far
> 
> Carbs 179
> 
> Fat 109
> 
> Protein 279
> 
> Need some more carbs, might have to have some cake :whistling:


Have some soreen bread lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Have some soreen bread lol


Had a banana and 50g mixed nuts  3400 cals now


----------



## Ginger Ben

Boulders tomorrow, can't fricken wait! :lol:

Plan is same session as last week but dropping front raises, don't need them IMO so will be doing

DB lat raises supersetted with slow cable raises (focus on negatives for these)

Face Pulls ending with a big drop set

Smith press - ending with big drop set

Shrugs

Core & Cardio

Simple, brutal, effective


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> Boulders tomorrow, can't fricken wait! :lol:
> 
> Plan is same session as last week but dropping front raises, don't need them IMO so will be doing
> 
> DB lat raises supersetted with slow cable raises (focus on negatives for these)
> 
> Face Pulls ending with a big drop set
> 
> Smith press - ending with big drop set
> 
> Shrugs
> 
> Core & Cardio
> 
> Simple, brutal, effective


Gay!!


----------



## Richie186

Ginger Ben said:


> Boulders tomorrow, can't fricken wait! :lol:
> 
> Plan is same session as last week but dropping front raises, don't need them IMO so will be doing
> 
> DB lat raises supersetted with slow cable raises (focus on negatives for these)
> 
> Face Pulls ending with a big drop set
> 
> Smith press - ending with big drop set
> 
> Shrugs
> 
> Core & Cardio
> 
> Simple, brutal, effective


What's your thinking in dropping fronts mate? I get massive amounts if burn and muscle pump out of these when super setted with lat raises.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> Gay!!


Haha why because no standing OHP? Might do them instead, give you some more numbers to aim for :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Richie186 said:


> What's your thinking in dropping fronts mate? I get massive amounts if burn and muscle pump out of these when super setted with lat raises.


They get hammered with dips and benching imo mate so it's overkill for me to train them separately, they can easily over power side a rear part of delt and I'm trying to focus on that rounded delt look at the moment and fronts are quite big at the minute.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Richie186 said:


> What's your thinking in dropping fronts mate? I get massive amounts if burn and muscle pump out of these when super setted with lat raises.


They get hammered with dips and benching imo mate so it's overkill for me to train them separately, they can easily over power side a rear part of delt and I'm trying to focus on that rounded delt look at the moment and fronts are quite big at the minute.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Boulders tomorrow, can't fricken wait! :lol:
> 
> Plan is same session as last week but dropping front raises, don't need them IMO so will be doing
> 
> DB lat raises supersetted with slow cable raises (focus on negatives for these)
> 
> Face Pulls ending with a big drop set
> 
> Smith press - ending with big drop set
> 
> Shrugs
> 
> Core & Cardio
> 
> Simple, brutal, effective


Should be good!

Pin your delts you bummer


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Should be good!
> 
> Pin your delts you bummer


Might try and do them pre wo as it is prop day  

Half asleep trying to pin a new site and aspirate one handed, what could go wrong?? pmsl


----------



## Ginger Ben

Dinner was nice, pork fillet with braised apples, onions, sage and bit of bacon for flavour. Served with mash and veg.


----------



## Milky

Ginger Ben said:


> Dinner was nice, pork fillet with braised apples, onions, sage and bit of bacon for flavour. Served with mash and veg.


i dont actually know why l liked that you jammy tw*t !


----------



## Ginger Ben

Milky said:


> i dont actually know why l liked that you jammy tw*t !


Lol sorry mate! :lol:


----------



## luther1

Ben,do you know the discount code that tpw put up the other day for 15% off aminos etc please?


----------



## luther1

It's on the site,sorry


----------



## Sweat

Great leg session this morning Ben, but wtf is with this journal, had to go back about 5-6 pages just to find the session.

Need to quit my new job, just reading your daily journal takes too much of my time for me to have a proper job as well.

Loving your prefatigue for shoulders tomorrow before the pressing movement. Enjoy it big man!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sweat said:


> Great leg session this morning Ben, but wtf is with this journal, had to go back about 5-6 pages just to find the session.
> 
> Need to quit my new job, just reading your daily journal takes too much of my time for me to have a proper job as well.
> 
> Loving your prefatigue for shoulders tomorrow before the pressing movement. Enjoy it big man!


Thanks.mate was really pleased with it.

Lol I know I really need to stop chatting cr#p in it!


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Might try and do them pre wo as it is prop day
> 
> Half asleep trying to pin a new site and aspirate one handed, what could go wrong?? pmsl


Jab it in! Slin pin so sack the aspirating off 

Enjoy boulders !


----------



## TELBOR

1.4g of tren a week.... troll thread 

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/showthread.php?p=3853809


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> 1.4g of tren a week.... troll thread
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/showthread.php?p=3853809


Lol what a bellend


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol what a bellend


Yes 

Boulders smashed I hope!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Yes
> 
> Boulders smashed I hope!!


Yep!


----------



## Fatstuff

LOL i am going to be aiming for some OHP PB today benjy, few days of sh1t food and im nearly squatting what i was 2 stone ago, got 120kg for 3 yesterday which as far as power to weight ratio goes its a PB :lol: - decided to stick to 2500 cals for a bit, loosen off the diet a touch i think , was going to hammer it loads over the next week but im just gna train like buggery instead i think.

done 2 lots of 20 rep squats after aswell of 60kg, i was fcuking gassing like a bitch after that!!


----------



## JANIKvonD

good sesh today hun?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> LOL i am going to be aiming for some OHP PB today benjy, few days of sh1t food and im nearly squatting what i was 2 stone ago, got 120kg for 3 yesterday which as far as power to weight ratio goes its a PB :lol: - decided to stick to 2500 cals for a bit, loosen off the diet a touch i think , was going to hammer it loads over the next week but im just gna train like buggery instead i think.
> 
> done 2 lots of 20 rep squats after aswell of 60kg, i was fcuking gassing like a bitch after that!!


Nice going Stan, 20 rep squats are a proper [email protected]! Do the job though. Thought my legs would be in bits today from yesterday but they aren't thank god! They definitely know they've been hit and I wouldn't fancy running for a bus or anything but I can sit on the sh1tter without falling so that's an improvement on ususal! :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

JANIKvonD said:


> good sesh today hun?


Yeah was good mate, just about to post it up!

DB Lat raises

[email protected]

[email protected]

11[email protected]

[email protected] [email protected] drop set to [email protected]

Cable lat raises, single arm, pause at top and slow negatives

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Face Pulls

[email protected]

[email protected] (stack)

[email protected]

[email protected] drop set to [email protected] drop set to [email protected]

Rear delt db flys on incline bench

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

really don't need much weight on these to get the burn!

Smith press - excluding bar weight

[email protected]

[email protected] - pb for reps at 90

[email protected] - weight pb

[email protected] drop to [email protected] drop to [email protected] drop to [email protected] rest 20 seconds 3 negatives at 50

Wide Grip Upright Row with short oly bar - excluding bar weight (around 10kg)

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Belter of a session, shoulders were huge by the end of it and I felt ruined! Really enjoying shoulders at the moment and the pre exhausting first is going really well


----------



## biglbs

Good workout as usual mate


----------



## JANIKvonD

superb sesh mate....again, cracking pressing with pre exhausting them. if the face pulls are too light then use the backpulldown machine with the rope attachment & just lean back to whatever angle.


----------



## Ginger Ben

biglbs said:


> Good workout as usual mate


Thanks BL, really found the zone with training at the moment, fingers crossed it continues - loving the drop sets!



JANIKvonD said:


> superb sesh mate....again, cracking pressing with pre exhausting them. if the face pulls are too light then use the backpulldown machine with the rope attachment & just lean back to whatever angle.


Good plan mate! Hadn't thought of that


----------



## TELBOR

More PB's! Good work.

On the Lat raises with DB's mate, how strict are you compared to the cable ones?

I know I'm weak as fook on DB lateral raises so I stick to no higher than 10kg and that's a struggle!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> More PB's! Good work.
> 
> On the Lat raises with DB's mate, how strict are you compared to the cable ones?
> 
> I know I'm weak as fook on DB lateral raises so I stick to no higher than 10kg and that's a struggle!!


Very strict form on these mate, arm slightly bent, raised from side of body not in front and no swinging to get them up there. brief pause at top and controlled negative, not a slow negative but under control


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Very strict form on these mate, arm slightly bent, raised from side of body not in front and no swinging to get them up there. brief pause at top and controlled negative, not a slow negative but under control


Feck me then you horrible ginger strong cúnt!!

They'll grow in no time :beer:


----------



## luther1

R0BLET said:


> More PB's! Good work.
> 
> On the Lat raises with DB's mate, how strict are you compared to the cable ones?
> 
> I know I'm weak as fook on DB lateral raises so I stick to no higher than 10kg and that's a struggle!!


I used 5kg last saturday and my shoulders still ache


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> I used 5kg last saturday and my shoulders still ache


Yeah 6's ruin me lol

10's are partials


----------



## biglbs

Try single arm lateral raises,holding onto a machine with other arm,it is the strictest one i know and you can lean into the raise so as to increase rom,if you see what i mean 'arry!


----------



## Ginger Ben

biglbs said:


> Try single arm lateral raises,holding onto a machine with other arm,it is the strictest one i know and you can lean into the raise so as to increase rom,if you see what i mean 'arry!


Yep I know the ones you mean, done them before but forgot about them, might be worth having a crack at them next week if the pink 2's are free


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> I used 5kg last saturday and my shoulders still ache


OHP?


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> OHP?


Over Head Projector?


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Over Head Projector?


Old Hairy Pits


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Old Hairy Pits


Orange Haired Pussy


----------



## luther1

olympian hench physique?


----------



## biglbs

luther1 said:


> olympian hench physique?


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> olympian hench physique?


Come on, this was a serious conversation


----------



## TELBOR

Ovary Hormone Pulse

Makes you massive


----------



## biglbs

Overdose Humungas Products


----------



## TELBOR

biglbs said:


> Overdose Humungas Products


Is that an Aus protocol 

Where is that guy???


----------



## biglbs

R0BLET said:


> Is that an Aus protocol
> 
> Where is that guy???


Ukm broke him i think...


----------



## Ginger Ben

Lol, I hope he comes back, he was a solid guy but it is odd he's just vanished. Didn't he disappear before for a while though then come back iirc? Maybe the cbl diet made him mega fat so he's gone to get shredded then come back.....maybe he's shreddedmate?? :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

On a more serious note I have more or less (bar some research in to cost and what I need) decided to run peps during pct and for a few months after this cycle to see what they are all about.


----------



## biglbs

Ginger Ben said:


> On a more serious note I have more or less (bar some research in to cost and what I need) decided to run peps during pct and for a few months after this cycle to see what they are all about.


I saw that in Milkmans thread,they are ok mate!


----------



## Ginger Ben

biglbs said:


> I saw that in Milkmans thread,they are ok mate!


Yeah I think they could be interesting to try, not particularly expensive and pretty straight forward to use. I remembered what you said last time I was toying with the idea too so all the advice combined makes it a no brainer really. Just need to do some more reading and looking in to it really between now and then.


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Ginger Ben said:


> On a more serious note I have more or less (bar some research in to cost and what I need) decided to run peps during pct and for a few months after this cycle to see what they are all about.


I was looking into doing the exact same mate, through PCT and for 6 months in total depending on cost etc.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Mr_Morocco said:


> I was looking into doing the exact same mate, through PCT and for 6 months in total depending on cost etc.


I'd probably do something similar depending on as you say cost and ultimately results. They are cheap compared to GH but still a good wedge of cash when all added up. I know cheap ones can be got but it seems they have a higher chance of being [email protected]


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Ginger Ben said:


> I'd probably do something similar depending on as you say cost and ultimately results. They are cheap compared to GH but still a good wedge of cash when all added up. I know cheap ones can be got but it seems they have a higher chance of being [email protected]


the same site with the HCG seems to have a good rep regarding the gh/peps etc ill probably buy off there if i do go down that route, need to do more research first though, which peps were you looking to run?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Mr_Morocco said:


> the same site with the HCG seems to have a good rep regarding the gh/peps etc ill probably buy off there if i do go down that route, need to do more research first though, which peps were you looking to run?


Was just looking at that site funnily enough. Mod GRF and GHRP2 probably - 100mcg each 3 times a day seems to be a good starting point


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Ginger Ben said:


> Was just looking at that site funnily enough. Mod GRF and GHRP2 probably - 100mcg each 3 times a day seems to be a good starting point


Im trying to see what the difference is between 2 and 6, see alot of people running 6 in the pep section


----------



## Ginger Ben

Mr_Morocco said:


> Im trying to see what the difference is between 2 and 6, see alot of people running 6 in the pep section


My very basic understanding is that 2 gives a bigger pulse of GH but I don't know the advantages/disadvantages of 6. I think 6 is the one that makes you hungry so maybe better for a bulk??

I am talking shyte here now though....... :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

So foods been spot on today

Shakes, eggs, chicken, steak, veg and rice in various combinations same as yesterday really - will end on just over 4000 cals today which is spot on for a training day.

Tomorrow is a rest day so will be lowering carbs but replacing with Evoo and PB so cals won't be a lot different.

The clean food is really sitting well with me now and I'm not scared to keep ploughing the calories in as my bf seems to be steady from the mirror and my initial bloat from starting the cycle seems to have gone as well. Am going to order some MCT soon and start to add that in especially on rest days in place of carbs but will wait until I need some more protein to make the order worthwhile.

All in all I'm feeling pretty darn good about things at the moment and it's great to see so many of the people who I follow on here doing well too. Keep it up lads!


----------



## Richie186

X2 mate. Everyone seems to be nailing it this year, you more than most. The support that's given on here is worth at least 20% IMO.


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> So foods been spot on today
> 
> Shakes, eggs, chicken, steak, veg and rice in various combinations same as yesterday really - will end on just over 4000 cals today which is spot on for a training day.
> 
> Tomorrow is a rest day so will be lowering carbs but replacing with Evoo and PB so cals won't be a lot different.
> 
> *The clean food is really sitting well with me now and I'm not scared to keep ploughing the calories in as my bf seems to be steady *from the mirror and my initial bloat from starting the cycle seems to have gone as well. Am going to order some MCT soon and start to add that in especially on rest days in place of carbs but will wait until I need some more protein to make the order worthwhile.
> 
> All in all I'm feeling pretty darn good about things at the moment and it's great to see so many of the people who I follow on here doing well too. Keep it up lads!


Hallelujah lol X


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> Hallelujah lol X


Well I have been trying to tell you... 

Thanks for the support mate


----------



## Ginger Ben

Richie186 said:


> X2 mate. Everyone seems to be nailing it this year, you more than most. The support that's given on here is worth at least 20% IMO.


Well you're one of the ones inspiring what I'm doing mate so thank you!


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Well I have been trying to tell you...
> 
> Thanks for the support mate


Have you? Pmsl

Good work mate, easy once your used to it isn't it!

I love being hungry an hour later after a meal lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Have you? Pmsl
> 
> Good work mate, easy once your used to it isn't it!
> 
> I love being hungry an hour later after a meal lol


Yeah for ages, you cvnts don't listen......pmsl

Takes some adjustment and a week of feeling fat but it soon clicks in. I'm converted!


----------



## Sweat

Evening mate, hope your well. Will read through this in more detail at the weekend. No time it seems.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sweat said:


> Evening mate, hope your well. Will read through this in more detail at the weekend. No time it seems.


All good thanks mate summary is had a good shoulder session and think I'm going to run peptides after this cycle


----------



## Sweat

Ginger Ben said:


> All good thanks mate summary is had a good shoulder session and think I'm going to run peptides after this cycle


Sack off peptides idea and just extend cycle to 20-26 weeks instead, then cruise for 6-8 weeks and another 8 week blast to finish off summer with a power PCT. Win win!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sweat said:


> Sack off peptides idea and just extend cycle to 20-26 weeks instead, then cruise for 6-8 weeks and another 8 week blast to finish off summer with a power PCT. Win win!


Lol no! I stayed on for 6 months last time and it ended up being pointless so I'm not doing that again until I don't need to come off at all.


----------



## TELBOR

Morning yoof!


----------



## Richie186

Morning mate.


----------



## biglbs

Morning Richie


----------



## biglbs

Haha morning Ben i thought this was Richies lol lost brain ,,,,,


----------



## TELBOR

biglbs said:


> Haha morning Ben i thought this was Richies lol lost brain ,,,,,


I thought Richie was your favourite


----------



## biglbs

R0BLET said:


> I thought Richie was your favourite


No that's always you mate x


----------



## TELBOR

biglbs said:


> No that's always you mate x


 :wub:


----------



## biglbs

R0BLET said:


> :wub:


Do you swallow?


----------



## TELBOR

biglbs said:


> Do you swallow?


No mate, I'm fed through a tube :whistling:

Sorry to disappoint


----------



## biglbs

R0BLET said:


> No mate, I'm fed through a tube :whistling:
> 
> Sorry to disappoint


Sounds a bit anal pmsl


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning spammers


----------



## TELBOR

Rest days are for bummers Benjamin


----------



## JANIKvonD

moarnin


----------



## Ginger Ben

Resting is for winners, you'll understand why when the weights get heavier :whistling:

Morning Janet, hows bonny scotland this morning?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Weekly weigh in - dropped slightly to 223.2lbs which is a pound down on last week I think. Not worried at all about that as it's clearly water/fat thats come off as hips and belly looking a bit flatter. All good, keep the calories coming!


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Weekly weigh in - dropped slightly to 223.2lbs which is a pound down on last week I think. Not worried at all about that as it's clearly water/fat thats come off as hips and belly looking a bit flatter. All good, keep the calories coming!


Perfect!

Carry on :beer:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Perfect!
> 
> Carry on :beer:


Won £60 on lottery last night, I smell butterscotch protein!!


----------



## luther1

nice win benjy. 14st8lb this morning. Dropped 6lb in kust over a week. Hopefully its just fat and water. Will do an abs pic saturday live front the gym


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> nice win benjy. 14st8lb this morning. Dropped 6lb in kust over a week. Hopefully its just fat and water. Will do an And pic saturday live front the gym


Cheers, first time I've won more than a tenner I think! Just about covers my spends on the lottery in the last 6 months! lol

Yeah will be water mate, you can't lose muscle that fast even if trying I don't think! lol


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Won £60 on lottery last night, I smell butterscotch protein!!


Nice one mate :beer:

I've asked about some butterscotch


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Nice one mate :beer:
> 
> I've asked about some butterscotch


Oh have you now! lol, I want a freebie too if you get one!! :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> nice win benjy. 14st8lb this morning. Dropped 6lb in kust over a week. Hopefully its just fat and water. Will do an abs pic saturday live front the gym


Good work mate, how about the moon face?



Ginger Ben said:


> Oh have you now! lol, I want a freebie too if you get one!! :lol:


Yes I have, asked for all of us of course!


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Good work mate, how about the moon face?
> 
> Yes I have, asked for all of us of course!


good man!


----------



## luther1

Moon face starting to show definition Rob. Prob have to be 14st to get a proper jaw line but at that weight i will be shredded mate


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> Moon face starting to show definition Rob. Prob have to be 14st to get a proper jaw line but at that weight i will be shredded mate


It's a start mate, just keep at it!

How long till the op?


----------



## luther1

R0BLET said:


> It's a start mate, just keep at it!
> 
> How long till the op?


X rays on feb 14th and hopefully march for the op,thats what he intimated anyway. Cant wait tbf


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> X rays on feb 14th and hopefully march for the op,thats what he intimated anyway. Cant wait tbf


Bet you can't! Take some fat off that chin and slip it in your còck


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Bet you can't! Take some fat off that chin and slip it in your còck


Probably the bone he could do with.....


----------



## Ginger Ben

Foods been good again today, no slip ups or anything missed. About to have another oat and protein shake as still hungry


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Ginger Ben said:


> Foods been good again today, no slip ups or anything missed. About to have another oat and protein shake as still hungry


Any ideas what i can make with some beef mince, nothing with carbs though?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Mr_Morocco said:


> Any ideas what i can make with some beef mince, nothing with carbs though?


Burgers and veg


----------



## luther1

Mr_Morocco said:


> Any ideas what i can make with some beef mince, nothing with carbs though?


Chilli


----------



## biglbs

Mr_Morocco said:


> Any ideas what i can make with some beef mince, nothing with carbs though?


Chilli,meat balls/snow balls/no balls/footballs,er sorry lost the thread....


----------



## biglbs

Ginger Ben said:


> Foods been good again today, no slip ups or anything missed. About to have another oat and protein shake as still hungry


I hate you,i was all good until 4 digestives and lighting the wood burner which is leading to pie and mash/veg and posible wine,,,,,oooops!


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> Chilli


X2

Add a few beans in, minimal carbs you big gay


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> X2
> 
> Add a few beans in, minimal carbs you big gay


Beans, beans, good for the heart....you know the rest


----------



## Ginger Ben

biglbs said:


> I hate you,i was all good until 4 digestives and lighting the wood burner which is leading to pie and mash/veg and posible wine,,,,,oooops!


Mmm dark chocolate digestives are my favourite biscuits! :drool:


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Beans, beans, good for the heart....you know the rest


Good for your heart, more you eat and you'll get fúcking massive!!!!

Is that it mate??

:lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Good for your heart, more you eat and you'll get fúcking massive!!!!
> 
> Is that it mate??
> 
> :lol:


pmsl it'll do!


----------



## Richie186

Ginger Ben said:


> Mmm dark chocolate digestives are my favourite biscuits! :drool:


Foxes crunch creams take some beating!!


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Ended up making 4 massive beef burgers with 250g lean beef mince 

Chocolate Caramel Hobnobs are the best by far! esp dunked in tea


----------



## Ginger Ben

Mr_Morocco said:


> Ended up making 4 massive beef burgers with 250g lean beef mince
> 
> Chocolate Caramel Hobnobs are the best by far! esp dunked in tea


250g each burger?


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Ginger Ben said:


> 250g each burger?


no mate 250g in total, the burgers were thick as f*ck though also packed in some eggs and loads of spices tasted really good


----------



## Ginger Ben

Mr_Morocco said:


> no mate 250g in total, the burgers were thick as f*ck though also packed in some eggs and loads of spices tasted really good


Pft 250g total, no wonder you're so skinny :lol: 

Lol sounds good mate


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Ginger Ben said:


> Pft 250g total, no wonder you're so skinny :lol:
> 
> Lol sounds good mate


Lol you ginger cnut..

You done anymore research into the peptides? Ive had a quick look and from that site its roughly 150 quid for 3 months worth ghrp2/mod grf incl the bac water and slin pins..also done some reading on the effects of it during PCT and it sounds good you cant go wrong really if you can afford it


----------



## Ginger Ben

Mr_Morocco said:


> Lol you ginger cnut..
> 
> You done anymore research into the peptides? Ive had a quick look and from that site its roughly 150 quid for 3 months worth ghrp2/mod grf incl the bac water and slin pins..also done some reading on the effects of it during PCT and it sounds good you cant go wrong really if you can afford it


Yeah that's what I've seen too. Southern research ones are meant to be the best but they are quite a bit more expensive. Great for helping keep gains though which has got to be worth 150 smackers.

I've got slin pins already so would just need more water and the actual peps. I've got 2 months on cycle left yet so will keep looking in to it and make a final decision nearer the time.


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Ginger Ben said:


> Yeah that's what I've seen too. Southern research ones are meant to be the best but they are quite a bit more expensive. Great for helping keep gains though which has got to be worth 150 smackers.
> 
> I've got slin pins already so would just need more water and the actual peps. I've got 2 months on cycle left yet so will keep looking in to it and make a final decision nearer the time.


Ive still got a good 4-5 weeks left on cycle so ill carry on researching but ill most likely go for it


----------



## Ginger Ben

Mr_Morocco said:


> Ive still got a good 4-5 weeks left on cycle so ill carry on researching but ill most likely go for it


Cool, be interesting to see how you get on with them.


----------



## luther1

Mr_Morocco said:


> no mate 250g in total, the burgers were thick as f*ck though also packed in some eggs and loads of spices tasted really good


I don't think it's the burgers that are as thick as fcuk is it now afghan?


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> I don't think it's the burgers that are as thick as fcuk is it now afghan?


They were cos he used boiled eggs :lol:


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> They were cos he used boiled eggs :lol:


Still in their shells


----------



## Fatstuff

U can get a burger press for a few quid, make the job easier. In fact... I might buy one now lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> U can get a burger press for a few quid, make the job easier. In fact... I might buy one now lol


Grip too weak to press the mince together?


----------



## flinty90

Fatstuff said:


> U can get a burger press for a few quid, make the job easier. In fact... I might buy one now lol


i had one bought me for christmas last year mate, a mincer and it also makes sausages i got the full kit with the skins as well... awesome bit of kit ...

buy nice cuts of steak and get mincing for the best burgers ever


----------



## Ginger Ben

Pinned t400 tonight but.only 1.5ml left in vial so just did that. Must have been a short measure the [email protected]!

Whacked 1500ius hcg in too to test it out. Reckon It's bunk so this should help work it out. Balls have shrunk so let's see if they bounce back a bit over next day or two.


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Pinned t400 tonight but.only 1.5ml left in vial so just did that. Must have been a short measure the [email protected]!
> 
> Whacked 1500ius hcg in too to test it out. Reckon It's bunk so this should help work it out. Balls have shrunk so let's see if they bounce back a bit over next day or two.


Dont expect too much on 1500 ius mate to be fair.. now if you whack in 5000 ius mate you will notice some size invrease but they will soon go back down again bro...

good to keep fropping the hcg in though but until your off cycle dont expect balls to stay plump for long X


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> Dont expect too much on 1500 ius mate to be fair.. now if you whack in 5000 ius mate you will notice some size invrease but they will soon go back down again bro...
> 
> good to keep fropping the hcg in though but until your off cycle dont expect balls to stay plump for long X


I thought it was meant to keep them almost normal size whilst on cycle though? I've been running 1000ius a week from start but they are half usual size I'd say. Made me wonder if it was snide hcg.


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Ginger Ben said:


> I thought it was meant to keep them almost normal size whilst on cycle though? I've been running 1000ius a week from start but they are half usual size I'd say. Made me wonder if it was snide hcg.


Ive ran 1000ius a week and my ball havnt shrunk at all mate, defintaly snide if they've shrunk to half the size. Take clomid 50mg EOD until you get the stuff from DRS.


----------



## Richie186

Morning big fella. What's on the agenda today?


----------



## flinty90

Mr_Morocco said:


> Ive ran 1000ius a week and my ball havnt shrunk at all mate, defintaly snide if they've shrunk to half the size. Take clomid 50mg EOD until you get the stuff from DRS.


You dont count as your balls were only the size of peanuts anyway pmsl !!!

I havent found anything else but 3000 ius minimum to plump balls up for a few days , but whilst ever your injecting test into your system they wont stay full on just hcg all the time ..

all your doing is firing them up then turning them off again ..

like starting your car through winter to keep it running on when ya come to use it in summer ..

better to keep starting it now and again than to leave it 3 months and then try starting it (if ya know what i mean)

Obviously your gear could be snide aswell im not sure .. what im saying is on 1500 ius dont expect Miracles mate ...

Mr Morocco you could just be very sensetive to hcg , and like i said its not about getting balls up to size during cycle its about letting your system fire up now and again..

Ben stick 5000 ius in and see how they feel on that !!!


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> I thought it was meant to keep them almost normal size whilst on cycle though? I've been running 1000ius a week from start but they are half usual size I'd say. Made me wonder if it was snide hcg.


I'd of thought with you using prop this time you've atrophied far quicker than usual which makes you think the HCG is doing sweet fa.

Bang a load in, see if they plump up and you'll know if your gear is bunk :beer:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning all cheers for advice. I have no reason to think hcg is snide other than it not doing what I expected it to. Perhaps I was wrong though might ask hacks or mars what they think.

So day off today, going to London with my mum as It's anniversary of dad passing away today so want to make sure she has a good day. Thinking of southbank, Tate modern bit of culture lol, lunch, Westminster Abbey and maybe some dinner somewhere. Should be a good day.

Gym tomorrow morning as didn't want to go today and be wiped out for the day. Have a good one all!


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Morning all cheers for advice. I have no reason to think hcg is snide other than it not doing what I expected it to. Perhaps I was wrong though might ask hacks or mars what they think.
> 
> So day off today, going to London with my mum as It's anniversary of dad passing away today so want to make sure she has a good day. Thinking of southbank, Tate modern bit of culture lol, lunch, Westminster Abbey and maybe some dinner somewhere. Should be a good day.
> 
> Gym tomorrow morning as didn't want to go today and be wiped out for the day. Have a good one all!


Have a good day mate, I'm sure you'll make sure she has a good day x


----------



## flinty90

all the best mate enjoy your time together today x


----------



## luther1

Hope you had a nice day with your mum Ben


----------



## Ginger Ben

Cheers guys, just got home. Knackered but was a good day. Night all! X


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning world, good nights kip, Mrs has taken dog for a walk and I'm off to the gym to anihilate my back and bis. Have a good weekend all.


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Morning world, good nights kip, Mrs has taken dog for a walk and I'm off to the gym to anihilate my back and bis. Have a good weekend all.


Morning mate, go hit the fcukers hard after virtuallly having a full day off yesterday lol 

enjoy session mate .. i want a good 180 kg dead lift x 12 please


----------



## luther1

Was thinking about London tourist attractions yesterday,in particular the London eye. If they had one in Japan,would it be called the japs eye?


----------



## biglbs

luther1 said:


> Was thinking about London tourist attractions yesterday,in particular the London eye. If they had one in Japan,would it be called the japs eye?


And Russia =THE RED EYE!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Well that was frustrating. Deads just weren't happening, lower back feels sore and weak and lifts suffered because of it. Rest of session was great but deads sucked cock .


----------



## Ginger Ben

Deads

Warm Ups

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

All felt far too hard and I just wrote them off before i hurt myself.

Chins

[email protected]

[email protected]+15

[email protected]+25 pb

[email protected]+30 pb

[email protected]+30

[email protected]+20

Tbar rows

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] pb

[email protected] drop to [email protected] drop to [email protected] drop to [email protected]

Seated machine row

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] drop to [email protected]

Straight arm pull downs

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Standing db hammer curls

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]


----------



## Sweat

Solid sesh Ben, grats on the PB's too.


----------



## loganator

Ginger Ben said:


> Deads
> 
> Warm Ups
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> All felt far too hard and I just wrote them off before i hurt myself.
> 
> Chins
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]+15
> 
> [email protected]+25 pb
> 
> [email protected]+30 pb
> 
> [email protected]+30
> 
> [email protected]+20
> 
> Tbar rows
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected] pb
> 
> [email protected] drop to [email protected] drop to [email protected] drop to [email protected]
> 
> Seated machine row
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected] drop to [email protected]
> 
> Straight arm pull downs
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Standing db hammer curls
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]


nice work with the chins good to see some pb's there ....keep smashin it mate!


----------



## Richie186

Ginger Ben said:


> Deads
> 
> Warm Ups
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> All felt far too hard and I just wrote them off before i hurt myself.
> 
> Chins
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]+15
> 
> [email protected]+25 pb
> 
> [email protected]+30 pb
> 
> [email protected]+30
> 
> [email protected]+20
> 
> Tbar rows
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected] pb
> 
> [email protected] drop to [email protected] drop to [email protected] drop to [email protected]
> 
> Seated machine row
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected] drop to [email protected]
> 
> Straight arm pull downs
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Standing db hammer curls
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]


Great work mate. Chins are hugely impressive. Nice one. :thumbup1:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Cheers guys think because I didn't gas myself on deads I was feeling good for those.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning cvnts, out on the town last night for a friends birthday in Plymouth.

Really nice meal but I have come to realise two important things

1 I don't really like drinking anymore so am not going to do it other than special occasions and

2 I'm an old cvnt who has no place in a nightclub full of students. Pmsl.

Body looks shyter than shyte today, holding water, fat hips and flat. Amazing what one day off the diet and on the **** can do!! Still It's spurring me on to just crack the fvck in and smash my goals.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Morning cvnts, out on the town last night for a friends birthday in Plymouth.
> 
> Really nice meal but I have come to realise two important things
> 
> 1 I don't really like drinking anymore so am not going to do it other than special occasions and
> 
> 2 I'm an old cvnt who has no place in a nightclub full of students. Pmsl.
> 
> Body looks shyter than shyte today, holding water, fat hips and flat. Amazing what one day off the diet and on the **** can do!! Still It's spurring me on to just crack the fvck in and smash my goals.


Yep, your old!!

Bet your test was in overdrive with all those students around 

That water will soon drop off mate : )


----------



## Huntingground

Morning mate, I wish I didn't like Guinness 

Hope things are going well.


----------



## C.Hill

Deadlifts are going up nicely mate!


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Yep, your old!!
> 
> Bet your test was in overdrive with all those students around
> 
> That water will soon drop off mate : )


Bloody was pmsl unbelievable!!



Huntingground said:


> Morning mate, I wish I didn't like Guinness
> 
> Hope things are going well.


That's my drink of choice too, love it! Thanks mate.



C.Hill said:


> Deadlifts are going up nicely mate!


Cheers Chris, stalled this week as did more last time round but just wasn't in the zone this time. All going right way gradually though.

Thanks for popping in guys


----------



## Sweat

HAHAAHAHA,

"Fat Hips" to quote you above Ben... that is such a bird thing to say... someone has too many female hormones flying around... lol

Here is a cute picture for you... please try not to cry too much...


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sweat said:


> HAHAAHAHA,
> 
> "Fat Hips" to quote you above Ben... that is such a bird thing to say... someone has too many female hormones flying around... lol
> 
> Here is a cute picture for you... please try not to cry too much...
> 
> View attachment 109084


Pmsl cvnt! I'm ordering proviron and upping adex


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Pmsl cvnt! I'm ordering tampax and upping evening primrose oil


Good idea girly girl x


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> Good idea girly girl x


Cvnt lol


----------



## Sweat

Haha.

We are all cvnts, but I love it!!!

What you up to tonight Ben? Getting a Brazillian for your boyfriend?!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sweat said:


> Haha.
> 
> We are all cvnts, but I love it!!!
> 
> What you up to tonight Ben? Getting a Brazillian for your boyfriend?!


Lol just got home mate so eating and chilling ready for chest and tris tomorrow morning.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Plan tomorrow is to pre.exhaust again like last week and then hit inc db's with quite a high incline and pushing the dbs together all the way through the lift.

Hacks posted a video in infernals journal which said this was a great way of hitting the upper part of the chest. Let's give it a go and see


----------



## Sweat

Ginger Ben said:


> Plan tomorrow is to pre.exhaust again like last week and then hit inc db's with quite a high incline and pushing the dbs together all the way through the lift.
> 
> Hacks posted a video in infernals journal which said this was a great way of hitting the upper part of the chest. Let's give it a go and see


Sounds good to me mate, smash it in, really destroy every single rep of each set...

Make it count!!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sweat said:


> Sounds good to me mate, smash it in, really destroy every single rep of each set...
> 
> Make it count!!!


Going to mate, hope I'll feel up for it tomorrow as at the moment I really cba but just need some food and sleep I think.

Will stick a bit of prop in each pec first too


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning all, bit tired but nothing that a good dose of raze can't cure 

Have a good one everybody


----------



## Huntingground

Morning mate,

Plans for today?


----------



## Richie186

Ginger Ben said:


> Morning all, bit tired but nothing that a good dose of raze can't cure
> 
> Have a good one everybody


Morning mate. I'm not in possession of a pre workout so lots of black coffee is fueling me today. Have a good one mate.


----------



## flinty90

have a good session ben. make them fcukin muscles screaaaam !!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Huntingground said:


> Morning mate,
> 
> Plans for today?


Morning big fella, just hit chest and tris which went well. Now eating then It's work time. Work from home though so not too bad.



Richie186 said:


> Morning mate. I'm not in possession of a pre workout so lots of black coffee is fueling me today. Have a good one mate.


Does a good job too tbf, I like the extra bits a pre wo offers like creatine etc as I cba to add it all to shakes seperately lol



flinty90 said:


> have a good session ben. make them fcukin muscles screaaaam !!!


Cheers mate, chest is on fire, pump was so bad I couldn't do dips properly to start with as my movement was restricted! Pmsl bloody dbol pre wo

:whistling:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Chest and Tris from this morning, tried something new and it worked, I still hurt now!!

Pre exhaust with cable flys

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

All slow and with good squeeze to engage pec at contraction

Medium incline db press with db's together and squeezing them together throughout the rep

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

I urge you to try these, don't need to go heavy as they hit upper and inner part of chest and make you realise how weak that part is!! Really good

Decline barbell bench

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] drop to [email protected] drop to [email protected] drop to [email protected] all slow reps

Didn't have a spotter so kept weight manageable but went for minimal rest and decent volume

Dips

[email protected]

[email protected]+15kg

[email protected]+20kg

[email protected]+20kg

[email protected]+10kg

Incline plate loaded chest press

[email protected]

[email protected]

10 partials at 80 - no lock out just slow reps about half usual rom - hell!

[email protected] followed by 6 partials

Superset Tricep v bar press downs

[email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

Superset press ups

15, 8, 8

Totally and utterly fooked after that. Really made every rep count and pre exhausting with the cable flys and new db press really worked well.


----------



## Ginger Ben

This explains the weird incline db press


----------



## Richie186

Ginger Ben said:


> Chest and Tris from this morning, tried something new and it worked, I still hurt now!!
> 
> Pre exhaust with cable flys
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> All slow and with good squeeze to engage pec at contraction
> 
> Medium incline db press with db's together and squeezing them together throughout the rep
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> I urge you to try these, don't need to go heavy as they hit upper and inner part of chest and make you realise how weak that part is!! Really good
> 
> Decline barbell bench
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected] drop to [email protected] drop to [email protected] drop to [email protected] all slow reps
> 
> Didn't have a spotter so kept weight manageable but went for minimal rest and decent volume
> 
> Dips
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]+15kg
> 
> [email protected]+20kg
> 
> [email protected]+20kg
> 
> [email protected]+10kg
> 
> Incline plate loaded chest press
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> 10 partials at 80 - no lock out just slow reps about half usual rom - hell!
> 
> [email protected] followed by 6 partials
> 
> Superset Tricep v bar press downs
> 
> [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]
> 
> Superset press ups
> 
> 15, 8, 8
> 
> Totally and utterly fooked after that. Really made every rep count and pre exhausting with the cable flys and new db press really worked well.


Not surprised your fooked! Ill use this workout on Wednesday I think, I like high volume.


----------



## TELBOR

No wonder your pumped and in bits!!

Incline DB press looks good. Those are my typical weights pmsl


----------



## Ginger Ben

Richie186 said:


> Not surprised your fooked! Ill use this workout on Wednesday I think, I like high volume.


It worked well tbh mate, the flys and db's really focussed on inner chest then barbell and plate machine then opened chest right up and utilised more of the muscle. I know you can't really target parts of the chest etc but you can definitely feel it working in different places and this routine gave a good thorough session I felt.



R0BLET said:


> No wonder your pumped and in bits!!
> 
> Incline DB press looks good. Those are my typical weights pmsl


Lol, they are hard mate, balancing them is quite tricky when you first start but then it makes sense and you get the feeling for how it's meant to go. Nice little addition to the session if it helps bring up upper chest I'll be very happy as only takes 5 mins to do!


----------



## Sweat

What shiz weights on the incline DB pressing...

WTF...

Desubbing!

Only joking mate, really good stuff. Chest feeling it now?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sweat said:


> What shiz weights on the incline DB pressing...
> 
> WTF...
> 
> Desubbing!
> 
> Only joking mate, really good stuff. Chest feeling it now?


Lol, give it a try mate, they are hard! Will go heavier next time but probably only to 30's or so, it's hard to push the db's together hard as well as up

Yeah it is tbh, feels a bit tight and pretty sure it'll be sore tomorrow.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Bought some more HCG today from what I believe is a good peptide site so will see if that helps the sack fill up a bit


----------



## Ginger Ben

Food today

Pwo shake - 100g oats, 40g whey, 25g casein

meal 2 - same as above

meal 3 - 2 chicken breasts, 75g raw weight white rice, half tin tomatoes, tablespoon balti paste

meal 4 - 6 whole eggs scrambled

meal 5 - rib eye steak, chicken breast, 400g raw weight sweet potato, 150g mixed veg

Meal 6 - tub of quark with scoop whey and peanut butter

Meal 7 - 20g why, 25g casein shake before bed


----------



## Ginger Ben

Today's macros including dinner, excluding last two meals

Totals	3,439 310	108	320

Calories Carbs	Fat	Protein


----------



## Ginger Ben

Meal 5 beat me, was two in one really and I couldn't quite finish it. I'm confining myself to the corner for the rest of the evening


----------



## Richie186

So, in the last 24 hours you've complained about your hips. Now you can't eat your dinner. Your adex is bunk mate. Letro time I reckon


----------



## flinty90

im liking the fact now your getting plenty of food in you mate , its got to be fuelling your workouts like a fcuker bro ... nice work !!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Richie186 said:


> So, in the last 24 hours you've complained about your hips. Now you can't eat your dinner. Your adex is bunk mate. Letro time I reckon


Lol I've ordered proviron today, seriously pmsl


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> im liking the fact now your getting plenty of food in you mate , its got to be fuelling your workouts like a fcuker bro ... nice work !!


Cheers bro, taking some time to get balance right but going well so far. Feeling a bit porky but that's easily dealt with, It's growing time now!!


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Cheers bro, taking some time to get balance right but going well so far. Feeling a bit porky but that's easily dealt with, It's growing time now!!


what way do you mean porky mate ??? the tweaks i would make are maybe losing meal 2 ... and run with that for a couple of weeks mate ... that could tighten it all up slightly, or i would look at dropping your egg intake to half .. something simple like that but keep everything else the same for 2 weeks see how you change bro !!

i like it though , i really do


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> what way do you mean porky mate ??? the tweaks i would make are maybe losing meal 2 ... and run with that for a couple of weeks mate ... that could tighten it all up slightly, or i would look at dropping your egg intake to half .. something simple like that but keep everything else the same for 2 weeks see how you change bro !!
> 
> i like it though , i really do


I was thinking the same tbh especially on rest days as I've not been changing diet much between the two.

Porky just around hips, It's insulin related fat storage around there apparently so I guess I'm very carb sensitive as soon as i eat lots of them, clean or not I notice it straight away.


----------



## Sweat

Ginger Ben said:


> Today's macros including dinner, excluding last two meals
> 
> *Totals Calories 3,439,310,108,320	*


Wow ben, talk about bulking mate... might be overdoing it a bit...


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sweat said:


> Wow ben, talk about bulking mate... might be overdoing it a bit...


3 trillion too many you reckon?? Lol


----------



## TELBOR

Morning !!

Massive yet?


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Morning !!
> 
> Massive yet?


Fvcking stonking! Lol morning mate


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Fvcking stonking! Lol morning mate


Good man


----------



## JANIKvonD

Ginger Ben said:


> Meal 5 beat me, was two in one really and *I couldn't quite finish it*. I'm confining myself to the corner for the rest of the evening


catch up with the journo expecting amazing things & THIS is the p!sh i find?! cmon to fuk  x


----------



## Ginger Ben

JANIKvonD said:


> catch up with the journo expecting amazing things & THIS is the p!sh i find?! cmon to fuk  x


I know, I'm ashamed......


----------



## Ginger Ben

Not much to report today, not eaten a lot, not been hungry, tried to buy a suit and failed, done some work, been to London for a meeting, got rained on, got lamb steaks for dinner, training legs tomorrow morning, might be sick, tomorrow not now, getting bored of jabbing prop so might stop it after this week, that is all.


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> Not much to report today, not eaten a lot, not been hungry, tried to buy a suit and failed, done some work, been to London for a meeting, got rained on, got lamb steaks for dinner, training legs tomorrow morning, might be sick, tomorrow not now, getting bored of jabbing prop so might stop it after this week, that is all.


Oxfam had no velour suits to fit Ben? One of your more interesting posts btw


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> Oxfam had no velour suits to fit Ben? One of your more interesting posts btw


No giraffe onesies


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Not much to report today, not eaten a lot, not been hungry, tried to buy a suit and failed, done some work, been to London for a meeting, got rained on, got lamb steaks for dinner, training legs tomorrow morning, might be sick, tomorrow not now, getting bored of jabbing prop so might stop it after this week, that is all.


Sounds like the Ben of old!!

Man up, jab some gear and crack on :beer:


----------



## flinty90

i have to admit Ben that last post sounded a little bit like you are on a downer... whats up bro ??

you having one of them days ??


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> i have to admit Ben that last post sounded a little bit like you are on a downer... whats up bro ??
> 
> you having one of them days ??


I'm all good mate just been a day of nothingness really. Ego was boosted when trying to buy a suit but failing as needed a 50" jacket 

Had a good meeting with a potential client too so that might come to something handy.

Legs tomorrow morning, looking forward to seeing if last weeks squatting success was a fluke or something to build on.

Just jabbed 2ml testolic prop. It's fvcking thick stuff!!!

Was checking out my winstrol earlier too, looking forward to getting on that


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> I'm all good mate just been a day of nothingness really. Ego was boosted when trying to buy a suit but failing as needed a 50" jacket
> 
> Had a good meeting with a potential client too so that might come to something handy.
> 
> Legs tomorrow morning, looking forward to seeing if last weeks squatting success was a fluke or something to build on.
> 
> Just jabbed 2ml testolic prop. It's fvcking thick stuff!!!
> 
> Was checking out my winstrol earlier too, looking forward to getting on that


Amazing what a difference a bit of text makes , how it comes over differently .. glad your ok mate !! you have a lot of good things on the horizon bro no need to be down X


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> Amazing what a difference a bit of text makes , how it comes over differently .. glad your ok mate !! you have a lot of good things on the horizon bro no need to be down X


Lol.yeah that's true. Thanks mate. Feeling good at the moment, feel large and strong which is good. Even if it isn't true pmsl


----------



## Sweat

Evening ya rampant ****,

Hope all is well and you not got many more sailors to polish off tonight before you can turn in...


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sweat said:


> Evening ya rampant ****,
> 
> Hope all is well and you not got many more sailors to polish off tonight before you can turn in...


All good mate, you?


----------



## Sweat

Ginger Ben said:


> All good mate, you?


Ya good mate, just about to update my workout from today in my journal, was chest, upped almost everything for another week. Nothing amazing weight wise, 4+1assist @ 135kg Flat. But it still going up each week on every workout for past 10-12 weeks now...

Tren is my best friend... also my worst enemy with snappishness at times. Ah well, fook it!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sweat said:


> Ya good mate, just about to update my workout from today in my journal, was chest, upped almost everything for another week. Nothing amazing weight wise, 4+1assist @ 135kg Flat. But it still going up each week on every workout for past 10-12 weeks now...
> 
> Tren is my best friend... also my worst enemy with snappishness at times. Ah well, fook it!!


I wish I could run it mate, I really do but It's not worth it imo. Might run a low dose with my next cycle as that will be a cut with test, mast and maybe tren.


----------



## Sweat

Ginger Ben said:


> I wish I could run it mate, I really do but It's not worth it imo. Might run a low dose with my next cycle as that will be a cut with test, mast and maybe tren.


You not get on with it in the past?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sweat said:


> You not get on with it in the past?


Nooooo lol made me very paranoid which was horrible tbh


----------



## Richie186

Sounds daft but the more tren I take, the better the sides get.


----------



## Sweat

Richie186 said:


> Sounds daft but the more tren I take, the better the sides get.


I heard that is the case for some people, different ratios of Tren to Test Base effects different people in different ways in relation to sides.

Weird!


----------



## Sweat

Ginger Ben said:


> Nooooo lol made me very paranoid which was horrible tbh


You wasn't be unjustly paranoid mate...

Me, @flinty90 and @R0BLET were all nailing your missus at the time, you wasn't just imagining it...


----------



## Richie186

Glad it's not just me. 200mg a week sends me a bit anxious. 400mg a week and I'm fine. Fcuking warm, but fine apart from that.


----------



## Sweat

Richie186 said:


> Glad it's not just me. 200mg a week sends me a bit anxious. 400mg a week and I'm fine. Fcuking warm, but fine apart from that.


I'm on 400-500 at the moment, upping it as of thursday though, see how I get on.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sweat said:


> You wasn't be unjustly paranoid mate...
> 
> Me, @flinty90 and @R0BLET were all nailing your missus at the time, you wasn't just imagining it...


She mentioned she'd felt a few small pricks during the night. I assumed she meant pins and needles :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Night tossbags x


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning tossbags. Legs it is


----------



## TELBOR

Morning nob wipe


----------



## Ginger Ben

Legs this morning

Squats

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Leg Extn

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] - hold last for 5 secs then drop set to [email protected] HLDS [email protected] HLDS [email protected] HL

Stood up from machine, fell over :lol:

SLDL

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Seated Calf Raises

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]


----------



## Ginger Ben

Lower back is hurting and not in a good way. Think it took a bit too much of a pounding on squats this morning, form might have gone a bit ragged towards the end 

Resting tomorrow and shoulders Friday so will be Sunday for back and bis the next time I need to really use it. Thinking of trying rack deads again for a change, haven't got on with them in the past but might try it light and see how it feels and go from there.

Foods been good so far today, had 3 meals so far which were 100g oats, 40g whey, 20g casein as a shake x2 and beef mince with tatties and veg. Next up is eggs and then got beef mince chilli and rice for dinner. shake before bed

Off to see Django tonight, looking forward to it a lot!


----------



## TELBOR

Pushing too much weight 

You'll be ok!

Awesome film mate, orange Wednesday


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Pushing too much weight
> 
> You'll be ok!
> 
> Awesome film mate, orange Wednesday


Weight was ok think it was the last couple of reps at 140 that did it. It'll be alright just a bit tight.

Can't wait to see it, yep half price all the way!!


----------



## JANIKvonD

pmsl....actually decked it?

iv got django in the house, gonna watch it tonight too


----------



## Ginger Ben

JANIKvonD said:


> pmsl....actually decked it?
> 
> iv got django in the house, gonna watch it tonight too


Yep stood up out of leg extension and legs couldn't hold me up so went down lol


----------



## JANIKvonD

Ginger Ben said:


> Yep stood up out of leg extension and legs couldn't hold me up so went down lol


lol bet u went down with some clater too ya fat cvnt


----------



## Ginger Ben

JANIKvonD said:


> lol bet u went down with some clater too ya fat cvnt


Sounded like a giant redwood being felled


----------



## 25434

Ginger Ben said:


> Yep stood up out of leg extension and legs couldn't hold me up so went down lol


blimey! I get that too..

after I've sniffed the top of a sherry bottle from 3 miles away...legs just don't wanna know....sigh....I'm with ya bro' (inserts fist bump)...


----------



## Ginger Ben

Flubs said:


> blimey! I get that too..
> 
> after I've sniffed the top of a sherry bottle from 3 miles away...legs just don't wanna know....sigh....I'm with ya bro' (inserts fist bump)...


Lol, gotta train legs until you fall over or vom, dem's da rulz! :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Flubs said:


> blimey! I get that too..
> 
> after I've sniffed the top of a sherry bottle from 3 miles away...legs just don't wanna know....sigh....I'm with ya bro' (*inserts fist.. bump*)...


i think you'll insert ur whole arm before you meet any obsticals to "bump" into


----------



## Fatstuff

Have a good night django is quality. I highly recommend flight if u get chance also!! Fcukin amazing film


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> Have a good night django is quality. I highly recommend flight if u get chance also!! Fcukin amazing film


I liked django was good but i can't bring myself to say brilliant. Don't know why.

Flight did look good might check that out. New die hard and sly film both look crap though


----------



## Fatstuff

I enjoyed django, I still feel a lot of tarantinos recent work is missing the smart script that was in pulp fiction and true romance and that.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> I enjoyed django, I still feel a lot of tarantinos recent work is missing the smart script that was in pulp fiction and true romance and that.


Yeah i agree, pulp fiction would take some beating tbh.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning all, rest day today, aware of legs being trained but back is fine which I'm pleased about. Hopefully won't stiffen up too much throughout the day.

Mrs in London today so just me and the pooch running the show here, better do a good job! Lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

Our fvcking server is down so can't do fvck all!!! ARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH! CVNT!


----------



## Ginger Ben

102.2kg or 225lbs or just over 16 stone this morning - back in the game! 

So that's a 17lb increase in first 4 weeks, obviously half is water but if i keep cals around the same for a week or two and see how weight changes that will be a good guide as to how many more I need to add to keep growing or maybe even recomp a bit as this wasn't planned as an all out size mission.


----------



## luther1

Just ordered some mint choc and lemon shortcake,better be good or else. Bummer about the server benjy,dog training it is then


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> Just ordered some mint choc and lemon shortcake,better be good or else. Bummer about the server benjy,dog training it is then


Good man! GOt some mint brownie and butterscotch arriving today too 

Yeah fvcking technology! He's fast asleep mate, might join him for a nap soon lol

You up to much today?


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> Good man! GOt some mint brownie and butterscotch arriving today too
> 
> Yeah fvcking technology! He's fast asleep mate, might join him for a nap soon lol
> 
> You up to much today?


Im having one of those days with equipment. Airlocks and breakages,so all in all a fcuking nuisance


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> Im having one of those days with equipment. Airlocks and breakages,so all in all a fcuking nuisance


It's a pain in the ar5e, I've done fvck all today other than restart pc's umpteen times to no avail. Nothing for it I'm going to have to call the professionals £££££ bollocks.


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> It's a pain in the ar5e, I've done fvck all today other than restart pc's umpteen times to no avail. Nothing for it I'm going to have to call the professionals £££££ bollocks.


things like that bug me,you lose a days money and pay some cnut what you havent earnt to sort the problem out.


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> things like that bug me,you lose a days money and pay some cnut what you havent earnt to sort the problem out.


Fixed the bastard!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

My new hcg has just turned up along with my tpw order. Happy days.

Just bashed 1000iu hcg in along with 800mg test and shall make a mint choc brownie shake later on


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> Fixed the bastard!!


Do some work then you fat cnut


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> Do some work then you fat cnut


Can't, eating :lol:


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> My new hcg has just turned up along with my tpw order. Happy days.
> 
> Just bashed 1000iu hcg in along with 800mg test and shall make a mint choc brownie shake later on


Let us know how the choc mint brownie tastes ya ginger spleen buster X


----------



## luther1

flinty90 said:


> Let us know how the choc mint brownie tastes ya ginger spleen buster X


I'll give you an unbiased opinion tomorrow flinty,dont listen to little and large


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> I'll give you an unbiased opinion tomorrow flinty,dont listen to little and large


true mate , fcukin ginger ben got me to buy 3 kg of chocolate pro 10 and that tasted like yak sh1t to me hahaha !!!


----------



## luther1

flinty90 said:


> true mate , fcukin ginger ben got me to buy 3 kg of chocolate pro 10 and that tasted like yak sh1t to me hahaha !!!


Hes a low down dirty roidhead juiced up fat cnut


----------



## luther1

flinty90 said:


> true mate , fcukin ginger ben got me to buy 3 kg of chocolate pro 10 and that tasted like yak sh1t to me hahaha !!!


Hes a low down dirty roidhead juiced up fat cnut


----------



## luther1

In case you missed my first post,ffs


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:



> I'll give you an unbiased opinion tomorrow flinty,dont listen to little and large


Take it I'm large 

I'm having issues with my order pmsl


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> true mate , fcukin ginger ben got me to buy 3 kg of chocolate pro 10 and that tasted like yak sh1t to me hahaha !!!


Lying cvnt, all I said was it was quite nice :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Take it I'm large
> 
> I'm having issues with my order pmsl


You take it wrong 

Which one??? pmsl

Mine turned up today, did I mention that? :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> You take it wrong
> 
> Which one??? pmsl
> 
> Mine turned up today, did I mention that? :lol:


Mate even if I go worth a scoop other doesn't work pmsl

Yes you said!! Taste?????


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Mate even if I go worth a scoop other doesn't work pmsl
> 
> Yes you said!! Taste?????


Not unpacked it yet, been too busy arguing with a [email protected] on the phone :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Not unpacked it yet, been too busy arguing with a [email protected] on the phone :lol:


Tut tut tut!

First rule of business Benjamin, if you don't look after your customers, someone else will 

Pmsl! Or was it a call to 118 118 :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Tut tut tut!
> 
> First rule of business Benjamin, if you don't look after your customers, someone else will
> 
> Pmsl! Or was it a call to 118 118 :lol:


Please tell me more Mr Branson...... :lol:

seriously though, this bird is a weapons grade ar5ehole. pmsl


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Please tell me more Mr Branson...... :lol:
> 
> seriously though, this bird is a weapons grade ar5ehole. pmsl


Lol.

What's her problem? Doesn't like gingers? What a wench! !


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Lol.
> 
> What's her problem? Doesn't like gingers? What a wench! !


She's a control freak and also genuinely really stupid. Two things that wind me up lol.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> She's a control freak and also genuinely really stupid. Two things that wind me up lol.


Soon as missus goes away.......


----------



## loganator

sounds like you need to unwind with some up and down the rack laterals Ben !!!!

let me know how it goes tommorrow

Loganator


----------



## Ginger Ben

Pmsl I set that up on series link record on a mates sky box, his mrs wasn't happy!


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Pmsl I set that up on series link record on a mates sky box, his mrs wasn't happy!


I'll remember that!

Repped


----------



## Ginger Ben

loganator said:


> sounds like you need to unwind with some up and down the rack laterals Ben !!!!
> 
> let me know how it goes tommorrow
> 
> Loganator


Exactly right mate, I'm actually looking forward to it! Think I'll start with 10kgs and work up by 2.5 to 20kg for final set. Should be able to keep form strict up to 20's then I'll cheat them up a bit I reckon.


----------



## Huntingground

Hello mate,

17lbs in 4 weeks is good going. Where are the promised pics??


----------



## Ginger Ben

Huntingground said:


> Hello mate,
> 
> 17lbs in 4 weeks is good going. Where are the promised pics??


Hey mate. Mrs wasn't here to take any so might have to be tomorrow post gym (when i might look a bit better :lol: )


----------



## Sweat

Huntingground said:


> Hello mate,
> 
> 17lbs in 4 weeks is good going. Where are the promised pics??





Ginger Ben said:


> Hey mate. Mrs wasn't here to take any so might have to be tomorrow post gym (when i might look a bit better :lol: )


Reference pics and missus not being around, just do what Huntingground does and growl at some random bloke in gym, telling him to follow you into the locker room, while he strips off and asks the guy to take pictures of him posing.

Huntingground = legend! 

Hope your well Ben!


----------



## Huntingground

Sweat said:


> Reference pics and missus not being around, just do what Huntingground does and growl at some random bloke in gym, telling him to follow you into the locker room, while he strips off and asks the guy to take pictures of him posing.
> 
> Huntingground = legend!
> 
> Hope your well Ben!


Haahaa, it is true as well  , I was sweating heavily off the DNP, guy was sh1t scared too


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning all. Just hit shoulders and thanks to @loganator I got the closest I've been to puking training shoulders before :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Db lat raises up and down rack

10,12.5,15,17.5 dbs used worked up.from the 10's to the 17.5's then back down again, that's one set. Did this 3 times!

Target was 10 reps at each weight on way up and whatever I could get on way down! Kept form strict until I couldn't anymore and cheated the last few out when it got really hard. Rep range was up to 10 and as low as 3.

Face pulls

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Much lighter than usual but shoulders didn't work!

Rear delts db flys

[email protected] x 4 sets

Seated smith press

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] drop to 70 drop to 60 drop to 50 drop to total failure at 40kg

Don't know reps for drops but no more than around 6 or so.

Trap bar shrugs excluding 28kg bar

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Totally ruined!!


----------



## luther1

Best abs in the country hahaha,no wonder he's got a nose like a Tuscan truffle hog


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> Best abs in the country hahaha,no wonder he's got a nose like a Tuscan truffle hog


What the fvck are you on about??


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> Best abs in the country hahaha,no wonder he's got a nose like a Tuscan truffle hog


Just seen what you're on about pmsl. He makes me laugh and feel sick from the cringe aa well :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Just seen what you're on about pmsl. He makes me laugh and feel sick from the cringe aa well :lol:


Who? Lol


----------



## luther1

R0BLET said:


> Who? Lol


What the fcuk are you on about?


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Who? Lol


Scott talking himself up again :sleeping:


----------



## JANIKvonD

every1s got the shoulder bug today! :thumb:


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Scott talking himself up again :sleeping:


Ah, like that lad who is a model but ain't good looking lol

But doesn't want big arms and does dead lifts of a smiths?


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Ah, like that lad who is a model but ain't good looking lol
> 
> But doesn't want big arms and does dead lifts of a smiths?


lol thats the one pmsl


----------



## luther1

He lives in a parallel universe. In the 'do muscles attract girls' thread he blunty stated that they don't, yet a couple of days ago starts up a thread how being an alpha male with muscles(he started training to be the biggest and to get girls) will get girls? Delirium in its finest sense and if he was made of chocolate he'd eat himself.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Cheeky pre wo shot in the sh1tter at the gym :lol:


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> Cheeky pre wo shot in the sh1tter at the gym :lol:
> 
> View attachment 109564


Are you JM's twin?


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> Are you JM's twin?


lol, no he's turned his back on his pastyness and turned orange


----------



## flinty90

nice work onslow x


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> nice work onslow x


Lol, thanks Cvnty90


----------



## TELBOR

Looking well mate, nice set of traps


----------



## luther1

flinty90 said:


> nice work onslow x


Tbf,if the fat Cnut grew his hair he would be the double of Eddie Yates


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> Tbf,if the fat Cnut grew his hair he would be the double of Dorian Yates


Ambitious but I'll take that, thanks mate :thumb


----------



## luther1

You know "finkel is einhorn,einhorn is finkel". Well, I reckon Ben is fatstuff. Same grubby black vest,both fat and know fcuk all about diet and never been seen in the same room together


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> You know "finkel is einhorn,einhorn is finkel". Well, I reckon Ben is fatstuff. Same grubby black vest,both fat and *know fcuk all about diet *and never been seen in the same room together


pmsl, count yourself in that club too skinny bollocks


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> pmsl, count yourself in that club too skinny bollocks


Weighed in this morning,another 2lb off of the cheeks


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> Weighed in this morning,another 2lb off of the cheeks


So are you now under your pre cycle weight?


----------



## luther1

Right,I better go to work now,want another steak supper tonight so it's either do some work or nick another charity box from my local spar


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> So are you now under your pre cycle weight?


Yes,but only by 3lb pmsl. That 10 weeks of test and tren reaped some awesome gains


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> Yes,but only by 3lb pmsl. That 10 weeks of test and tren reaped some awesome gains


Inspirational! :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> Right,I better go to work now,want another steak supper tonight so it's either do some work or nick another charity box from my local spar


Those plastic guide dogs take some carrying too!


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Those plastic guide dogs take some carrying too!


Your missus must have a guide dog


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Your missus must have a guide dog


She can see herself that I've got the best traps for a ginger bloke called Ben in the country, doesn't need a dog to show her that


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> She can see herself that I've got the best traps for a ginger bloke called Ben in the country, doesn't need a dog to show her that


All lies! 

Ben Harnett - Ginger (on the left lol)


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> All lies!
> 
> Ben Harnett - Ginger (on the left lol)
> 
> View attachment 109574


TWAT


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> TWAT


You know the rules mate, it's UKM 

Gingers have good genetics for this game lol

Bigbear is an example!!!!!


----------



## luther1

Instead of the country,you should have put your road.

Serious question,10 weeks of test and tren,eodpinning,the expence,poisoning myself etc,what was the point when im now 3lb lighter than when i started that cycle last october. Hardly any cheats and ate a min of 6x day. I hope im not one of those types that has to take an aus style dose. I was 14st last jan natty. 6lb in over a year. Whooopeee


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> Instead of the country,you should have put your road.
> 
> Serious question,10 weeks of test and tren,eodpinning,the expence,poisoning myself etc,what was the point when im now 3lb lighter than when i started that cycle last october. Hardly any cheats and ate a min of 6x day. I hope im not one of those types that has to take an aus style dose. I was 14st last jan natty. 6lb in over a year. Whooopeee


Honestly mate, it makes no sense.

You do look bigger from the avi to that pic.

Did you ever get BF and lbm checked?

You should defo consider bigbear, I saw the guy for what... a few hours and he blew me away with knowledge!


----------



## luther1

R0BLET said:


> Honestly mate, it makes no sense.
> 
> You do look bigger from the avi to that pic.
> 
> Did you ever get BF and lbm checked?
> 
> You should defo considerabel bigbear, I saw the guy for what... a few hours and he blew me away with knowledge!


My bf in that pic is high rob,well over 20%. After my surgery i'll go and see him. Scale weight which consists of water and fat is just ego bs. Need a stoned of tissue


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> My bf in that pic is high rob,well over 20%. After my surgery i'll go and see him. Scale weight which consists of water and fat is just ego bs. Need a stoned of tissue


Pic against pic mate yeah the mass has piled on! I'd say more than 6lb though??

You need a full clean out, revitalise those receptors and go big when your way clear of the surgery.


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> Instead of the country,you should have put your road.
> 
> Serious question,10 weeks of test and tren,eodpinning,the expence,poisoning myself etc,what was the point when im now 3lb lighter than when i started that cycle last october. Hardly any cheats and ate a min of 6x day. I hope im not one of those types that has to take an aus style dose. I was 14st last jan natty. 6lb in over a year. Whooopeee


Have you tried lifting anything heavier than a pork pie?

In all seriousness you either have awful genetics for building muscle (unlikely to be the problem), not eating enough calories to grow, aren't training hard enough, have zero natty levels so a cycle just makes you above average rather than superhuman in terms of test levels or don't respond well to gear at all.

I'd consider getting blood test done once fully natty and clear of all gear to see what your natural levels are like then take it from there.

Something isn't right mate and only by elimination will you find out what it is


----------



## flinty90

luther is just a cnut. he doesnt even train or eat. his gear is bunk and he is that skinny the lack of nutrients has got him hallucinating about having a woman..

eat something luth. buy somendecent gear and join a gym you skinny pr1ck x


----------



## luther1

flinty90 said:


> luther is just a cnut. he doesnt even train or eat. his gear is bunk and he is that skinny the lack of nutrients has got him hallucinating about having a woman..
> 
> eat something luth. buy somendecent gear and join a gym you skinny pr1ck x


Is that what i was doing wrong?


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> Is that what i was doing wrong?


yes. that and the fact that your still bench pressing your hands until your nails get to long and uou cant press the added weight.. lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

Pic update after 1 month on cycle (yes I've chubbed up a bit..... :lol: )

Stats are 225lbs at 5'11" 17lbs up in first 4 weeks on cycle. Haven't had time for measurements so those will have to wait until next week.


----------



## TELBOR

Defo growing! Chest and Boulders looking great Ben.

Great work so far mate, DON'T change anything!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Defo growing! Chest and Boulders looking great Ben.
> 
> Great work so far mate, DON'T change anything!!


Thanks mate, going to keep everything the same for next few weeks and see how that goes, not fussed about losing what little definition I had as I know I can get that back easily enough. This is growing time! 

Think back looks better in the flesh than in pics but definitely needs some more thickness. Heavy rack deads, and more tbar rows for me and less pull down movements I reckon. I do loads of chins so that covers exercises from above fine, its all about rowing now! Lol


----------



## luther1

Front doublé bis is a great shot. Superb upper bod ben,esp lats and boulders


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Thanks mate, going to keep everything the same for next few weeks and see how that goes, not fussed about losing what little definition I had as I know I can get that back easily enough. This is growing time!
> 
> Think back looks better in the flesh than in pics but definitely needs some more thickness. Heavy rack deads, and more tbar rows for me and less pull down movements I reckon. I do loads of chins so that covers exercises from above fine, its all about rowing now! Lol


No mate you can see your back on the front pic, lats coming round lovely!

Deads and Bent over rows all day long!!


----------



## luther1

R0BLET said:


> Defo growing! Chest and Boulders looking great Ben.
> 
> Great work so far mate, DON'T change anything!!


Other than his skiddy pants


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> Other than his skiddy pants


Lol and those toff socks


----------



## luther1

R0BLET said:


> Lol and those toff socks


He wears them with his brogues from loakes,with a blakey in the heal


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> Front doublé bis is a great shot. Superb upper bod ben,esp lats and boulders


Thanks mate, wish my cvnting legs grew as well as shoulders seem to!


----------



## Richie186

Looking big mate. Shoulders especially. Great work.


----------



## luther1

Tpw leaving it late for my next day delivery the muthers


----------



## JANIKvonD

ur much bigger than i though u were from ur double chin avi mate 

lol excelent work, shoulders/lats/arms especially


----------



## Ginger Ben

JANIKvonD said:


> ur much bigger than i though u were from ur double chin avi mate
> 
> lol excelent work, shoulders/lats/arms especially


Lol, that's a power chin! :whistling:


----------



## loganator

looking good mate .....delts are strong and arms and chest decent ....just keep hitting the squats if you want big legs they will come in time , just remember to go deep thats my advice

well done mate :thumbup1:

Loganator


----------



## Ginger Ben

loganator said:


> looking good mate .....delts are strong and arms and chest decent ....just keep hitting the squats if you want big legs they will come in time , just remember to go deep thats my advice
> 
> well done mate :thumbup1:
> 
> Loganator


Thanks loganator appreciate your thoughts


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> DPD leaving it late for my next day delivery the muthers


Corrected you old cúnt!

Morning Benjamin


----------



## 25434

Hello, sorry to intrude and all that...great pics...I have got delt envy...lol.....happy weekend to you.


----------



## flinty90

Just seen pics ben looking solid bro..

keep up the good work..

legs will come, hit heavy and big rep sets to keep them moving.. do a bit more hammy work ..

Back looking good just make sure you keep it balanced , try doing more single arm work for back to hit both sides equally aswell as your deads and chins mate

all looking good in ginger town mate , no chub to mention really so diet looks about spot on the money for good growth X


----------



## luther1

R0BLET said:


> Corrected you old cúnt!
> 
> Morning Benjamin


It turned up at half 5 haha


----------



## Ginger Ben

Flubs said:


> Hello, sorry to intrude and all that...great pics...I have got delt envy...lol.....happy weekend to you.


No intrusion flubs, thanks for popping in 

Have a great weekend too


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> Just seen pics ben looking solid bro..
> 
> keep up the good work..
> 
> legs will come, hit heavy and big rep sets to keep them moving.. do a bit more hammy work ..
> 
> Back looking good just make sure you keep it balanced , try doing more single arm work for back to hit both sides equally aswell as your deads and chins mate
> 
> all looking good in ginger town mate , no chub to mention really so diet looks about spot on the money for good growth X


Thanks mate, I'm going to get back to doing single arm db rows and some other bits to work on thickness.

Bit wary of hammies as you know with the cramps they seem to get but again I need to work on that not avoid it.

Cheers for input mate, have a good weekend and session today


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> It turned up at half 5 haha


Lol, good!

Did you order some Unicorn Placenta Extract? That'll sort all your problems out


----------



## luther1

R0BLET said:


> Lol, good!
> 
> Did you order some Unicorn Placenta Extract? That'll sort all your problems out


Got some ballbag sweat from an endangered kangerillapig instead


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> Got some ballbag sweat from an endangered kangerillapig instead


That's like super tren on steroids that stuff :lol:


----------



## luther1

Right,off to do chest and boulders. Doing both together as on a Monday when I usually do chest I can still feel my front delts,so I'll get more rest between the next session this way= growth for the stubborn fcukers


----------



## Ginger Ben

The colonel is getting a visit this lunchtime


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> The colonel is getting a visit this lunchtime


Is that what you have to call the father in law


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Is that what you have to call the father in law


Hahaha no he's the wing commander


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> The colonel is getting a visit this lunchtime


Im shopping this pm with jen,im going to visit the bearded [email protected] too for a boneless bucket


----------



## JANIKvonD

Ahh fuk iv to visit the "wing colonel" today for his bday....nae doubt end up rolling about wee the old pr!ck PMSL.

What's on this w.e ginge? (although u don't have Ginger hair in your pics?)


----------



## biglbs

So all off to colonel Flinty's then,,,well he did look like him in old avi......


----------



## Ginger Ben

JANIKvonD said:


> Ahh fuk iv to visit the "wing colonel" today for his bday....nae doubt end up rolling about wee the old pr!ck PMSL.
> 
> What's on this w.e ginge? (although u don't have Ginger hair in your pics?)


Quiet one this w.e bro. House sitting for some family friends who have a load of animals that need looking after so just doing that really.

Will train back and bis tomorrow. Might leave deads as lower back isn't right still so will work on other stuff instead.

I'm a brownish ginger really


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> Im shopping this pm with jen,im going to visit the bearded [email protected] too for a boneless bucket


Thats what Jen refers to about her pussy when you have tried satisfying her you cnut lol


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Quiet one this w.e bro. House sitting for some family friends who have a load of animals that need looking after so just doing that really.
> 
> Will train back and bis tomorrow. Might leave deads as lower back isn't right still so will work on other stuff instead.
> 
> I'm a brownish ginger really


you will be treating the animals to some beastiality then bro ..

peanut butter on your ringpiece so the cats or dogs lick it off as your pulling yourself off bro... works a treat ..

or place seeds into your a$$ whilst pulling off and let a budgie peck them out for that more adventurous approach !! lol


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Quiet one this w.e bro. House sitting for some family friends who have a load of animals that need looking after so just doing that really.
> 
> Will train back and bis tomorrow. Might leave deads as lower back isn't right still so will work on other stuff instead.
> 
> I'm a brownish ginger really


you will be treating the animals to some beastiality then bro ..

peanut butter on your ringpiece so the cats or dogs lick it off as your pulling yourself off bro... works a treat ..

or place seeds into your a$$ whilst pulling off and let a budgie peck them out for that more adventurous approach !! lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> you will be treating the animals to some beastiality then bro ..
> 
> peanut butter on your ringpiece so the cats or dogs lick it off as your pulling yourself off bro... works a treat ..
> 
> or place seeds into your a$$ whilst pulling off and let a budgie peck them out for that more adventurous approach !! lol


So speaks the voice of experience thanks.for the tips Dr Doolittlecock


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> So speaks the voice of experience thanks.for the tips Dr Doolittlecock


dont knock it until you have tried it

about 50 times


----------



## Ginger Ben

Well the colonel has taken care of my saturated fat and sodium intake for the rest of February! Lol.

Was good though, haven't had one in ages!

Chicken, rice and veg for dinner 

Plan tomorrow is back and bis -

Chins

Tbar rows with vbar grip

Single arm db rows

Straight arm pull downs

Up and down rack for bicep curls as per delts yesterday


----------



## luther1

Is it me or is kfc by far the slowest of all the fast food restaurants,fcuking painful in here


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> Is it me or is kfc by far the slowest of all the fast food restaurants,fcuking painful in here


Nippy at my one today, was busy though so they were flat out.


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> Nippy at my one today, was busy though so they were flat out.


Probably because you look like riff raff and they wanted you out the joint asap


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> Probably because you look like riff raff and they wanted you out the joint asap


Too posh more like......


----------



## luther1

R0BLET said:


> Too posh more like......


He had to eat in on this occasion because the drive thru was too tight for the chauffeur to get the maybach through


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> He had to eat in on this occasion because the drive thru was too tight for the chauffeur to get the maybach through


Ben working......


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Ben working......
> 
> View attachment 109717


Lol all in good time


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol all in good time


Not with your hooky server


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning all, slept well last night, solid 9 hours 

Puppy hasn't squeeked yet either so seems he likes a weekend lie in as well, good lad.

Plan is oats and whey, dbol, prop, wait a bit then more dbol, raze and gym


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Morning all, slept well last night, solid 9 hours
> 
> Puppy hasn't squeeked yet either so seems he likes a weekend lie in as well, good lad.
> 
> Plan is oats and whey, dbol, prop, wait a bit then more dbol, raze and gym


Dirty cúnt!

Have a good one


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Dirty cúnt!
> 
> Have a good one


Tis the way forward


----------



## flinty90

you druggy cnuts make me sick

NATTY POWER !!!


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> you druggy cnuts make me sick
> 
> NATTY POWER !!!


Oi Deca is detectable in the system for upto 18 months so,YOU AINT NATTY, pmslhttp://www.steroidtips.com/detection.htm


----------



## Ginger Ben

biglbs said:


> Oi Deca is detectable in the system for upto 18 months so,YOU AINT NATTY, pmslhttp://www.steroidtips.com/detection.htm


Hahahaha.

Oh and the fact you built your current stregth and muscle with aas also means you ain't natty! Junkie lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

Back and bis this morning

Chin ups

[email protected] warm up

[email protected]+15kg

[email protected]+25kg pb for reps

[email protected]+35kg pb for weight

[email protected]+35kg

[email protected]+25kg

Tbar rows

Various warm ups

[email protected]

[email protected] drop to [email protected] drop to [email protected] drop to [email protected] drop to [email protected]

Minute rest then [email protected] slow reps

Db rows single arm

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Straight arm pulldowns

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Db concentration curls drop sets

[email protected] drop to [email protected]

[email protected] drop to [email protected]

[email protected] drop to [email protected]

Really pleased with pbs and felt as wide as a cathedral door afterwards. Love it!


----------



## Sweat

Ginger Ben said:


> Back and bis this morning
> 
> Chin ups
> 
> [email protected] warm up
> 
> [email protected]+15kg
> 
> [email protected]+25kg pb for reps
> 
> [email protected]+35kg pb for weight
> 
> [email protected]+35kg
> 
> [email protected]+25kg
> 
> Tbar rows
> 
> Various warm ups
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected] drop to [email protected] drop to [email protected] drop to [email protected] drop to [email protected]
> 
> Minute rest then [email protected] slow reps
> 
> Db rows single arm
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Straight arm pulldowns
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Db concentration curls drop sets
> 
> [email protected] drop to [email protected]
> 
> [email protected] drop to [email protected]
> 
> [email protected] drop to [email protected]
> 
> Really pleased with pbs and felt as wide as a cathedral door afterwards. Love it!


Great stuff ben, very solid lifting there!


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Hahahaha.
> 
> Oh and the fact you built your current stregth and muscle with aas also means you ain't natty! Junkie lol


Ahh shat it you cannt i am strong by nature, built by the gods and as natural as the fcukin clouds in the sky :whistling:


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> Ahh shat it you cannt i am strong by nature, built by the gods and as natural as the fcukin clouds in the sky :whistling:


Bloody polution!


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> Bloody polution!


haha Acid rain !!


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> haha Acid rain !!


Deca Duraborain...


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> Deca Duraborain...


it wouldnt still be having an effect on my body mate after 12 weeks even though it would be detectable in blood screening X

come on admit it im as natty as a 9 year old girl but still rocking my 3D glasses . and barrel shaped abs haha


----------



## Ginger Ben

Foods been good today but largely from shakes apart from one solid meal so far. Got chicken stir fry of some description for dinner and will have quark and protein before bed.


----------



## Sweat

Ginger Ben said:


> Foods been good today but largely from shakes apart from one solid meal so far. Got chicken stir fry of some description for dinner and will have quark and protein before bed.


I live on shakes mate, I don't think it's as much of an issue as some think. As long as I getting my macro's in I not care, that and drinking plenty of water to help with all the powdered shakes etc.

Take it easy Benji.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sweat said:


> I live on shakes mate, I don't think it's as much of an issue as some think. As long as I getting my macro's in I not care, that and drinking plenty of water to help with all the powdered shakes etc.
> 
> Take it easy Benji.


It's not too bad but they aren't as filling or as satisfying as solid meals that's my only issue. Still It's only today.

I don't find clean food satisfying at all either, like now, I'm full but my desire to eat is still there as clean food is just a bit dull.


----------



## Sweat

Ginger Ben said:


> It's not too bad but they aren't as filling or as satisfying as solid meals that's my only issue. Still It's only today.
> 
> I don't find clean food satisfying at all either, like now, I'm full but my desire to eat is still there as clean food is just a bit dull.


Just tip your plate on the floor mate, roll the food in some dog turd and it's defo not clean anymore... might make it less "dull"...

Feedback to us please...


----------



## flinty90

Morning ginger one ....

have a good day bro !!


----------



## JANIKvonD

moarning beny boi, hope u had a good w.e brother x


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning all, weekend was good thanks, very chilled night last night and slept really well. Have been sleeping brilliantly recently which I'm really happy about.

I seem to have dropped a load of subq water over the weekend too, ab outlines are back and body feels harder which is good. I did up adex dose a bit and consciously been drinking more water and seems to have worked well.

4 more weeks of dbol left then I'm going to take a two week break from orals then run winny for last 4 weeks of the cycle.

Be interesting to see what weight is on Thursday, I expect it to be less or the same as last week due to water loss. Will increase calories if that's the case and keep fueling the growth!


----------



## George-Bean

Are ya still afflicted with Gingerisms?

;-D


----------



## Ginger Ben

George-Bean said:


> Are ya still afflicted with Gingerisms?
> 
> ;-D


Just because you're back and I'm happy about that don't think I won't call you a cvnt you bloody ginger racist :lol:

Yes, I'm still infected


----------



## George-Bean

You never see Ginger Zombies!


----------



## Ginger Ben

George-Bean said:


> You never see Ginger Zombies!


That's because we have no soul


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> That's because we have no soul


Yeah you do, a massive àrse-soul on your face


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Yeah you do, a massive àrse-soul on your face


pmsl, oooh you fvcking bitch


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> pmsl, oooh you fvcking bitch


Lol, you know I love ya


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Lol, you know I love ya


 :wub:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Snack time - tub of quark, granola, scoop choc whey


----------



## Ginger Ben

Foods been good today

Meal 1 - 100g oats, 50g whey

Meal 2 - 8 whole eggs scrambled

Meal 3 - 200 chicken, 200g rice (cooked weight), pile of greens

Meal 4 - tub of quark, scoop choc whey, serving of low sugar granola - bloody lovely!!!

Meal 5 - chicken breast, steak, rice and veg with some cheese 

Meal 6 - shake with pb or evoo before bed

Chest and tris tomorrow, its hurting time!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Plan tomorrow is pre exhaust with cable flys and pec dec then hit steepish incline barbell press, probably in smith as training alone, close grip incline db press (like last week), dips and something else for tris if I have anything left to give


----------



## Ginger Ben

Just finished work and had dinner, chicken, steak and rice......


----------



## TELBOR

Have a good chest session mate


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Have a good chest session mate


Morning mate, cheers, will do!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Beast mode engaged


----------



## Ginger Ben

Chest and tris

Cable flys pre exhaust

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Close grip inc db press

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Incline smith bench press - excluding bar weight

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] pb on smith

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] drop set to [email protected] failure

Dips

[email protected]

[email protected]+15

[email protected]+22.5

[email protected]+22.5

[email protected]+22.5 drop to [email protected] failure

V bar press downs

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Awesome session, really in the zone and hit target muscles hard


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Chest and tris
> 
> Cable flys pre exhaust
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Close grip inc db press
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Incline smith bench press - excluding bar weight
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected] pb on smith
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected] drop set to [email protected] failure
> 
> Dips
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]+15
> 
> [email protected]+22.5
> 
> [email protected]+22.5
> 
> [email protected]+22.5 drop to [email protected] failure
> 
> V bar press downs
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Awesome session, really in the zone and hit target muscles hard


Very nice Benjamin! PB's on Smith's don't count


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Very nice Benjamin! PB's on Smith's don't count


It's a pretend pb on a pretend lift pmsl


----------



## Huntingground

Ginger Ben said:


> Chest and tris
> 
> Cable flys pre exhaust
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Close grip inc db press
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Incline smith bench press - excluding bar weight
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected] pb on smith
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected] drop set to [email protected] failure
> 
> Dips
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]+15
> 
> [email protected]+22.5
> 
> [email protected]+22.5
> 
> [email protected]+22.5 drop to [email protected] failure
> 
> V bar press downs
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Awesome session, really in the zone and hit target muscles hard


Good sesh mate,

What's the thinking behind the Smith? How much does a Smith bar weigh anyhow, I'm pretty sure it is less than the Oly 20KG.

Nice dipping too!!


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> It's a pretend pb on a pretend lift pmsl


I know mate, even if you had 200kg on there and moved if from A to B it means nothing, nadda, diddly squat!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Huntingground said:


> Good sesh mate,
> 
> What's the thinking behind the Smith? How much does a Smith bar weigh anyhow, I'm pretty sure it is less than the Oly 20KG.
> 
> Nice dipping too!!


Morning squire, I've been using it recently as have been training alone and it's easier and safer to go to failure and do negatives and rest pausing with it on my own. Usually I'm a decline oly bar bencher and still do that but need a spotter to make most of it and isn't often anybody decent enough around in the mornings to help me.

No ides what smith bar weighs which is why I never include it, feels less than 20kg though for sure, probably more like 10 tbh

Also I've been trying something different recently which is to pre exhaust the chest with flys and close grip db pressing as when I go straight in to benching my shoulders and tris do too much of it. Seems to be working at the moment but I've had to lower the weights to accommodate it but I'm not training for pure strength so not worried.

Same with dips, usually doing up to 35kg added on those but too knackered by time I get to them at the moment, I move them around so sometimes I do them really heavy at the start when I'm fresh, other times like today I do them almost last when already knackered to hit them in a different way.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Morning squire, I've been using it recently as have been training alone and it's easier and safer to go to failure and do negatives and rest pausing with it on my own. Usually I'm a decline oly bar bencher and still do that but need a spotter to make most of it and isn't often anybody decent enough around in the mornings to help me.
> 
> No ides what smith bar weighs which is why I never include it, feels less than 20kg though for sure, probably more like 10 tbh
> 
> Also I've been trying something different recently which is to pre exhaust the chest with flys and close grip db pressing as when I go straight in to benching my shoulders and tris do too much of it. Seems to be working at the moment but I've had to lower the weights to accommodate it but I'm not training for pure strength so not worried.
> 
> Same with dips, usually doing up to 35kg added on those but too knackered by time I get to them at the moment, I move them around so sometimes I do them really heavy at the start when I'm fresh, other times like today I do them almost last when already knackered to hit them in a different way.


Smith's are random in the bar weight! Average is 20kg I'd say.

Flintys gym has a 30kg one, it's a right chunky thing. Like and oly bar with fat gripz on (I'm still thinking about getting those lol)

Then the pure gym one feel about 1kg pmsl


----------



## flinty90

R0BLET said:


> Very nice Benjamin! PB's on Steroids don't count


PMSL NATTY POWER !!


----------



## JANIKvonD

lol. cracking sesh again ginger, everythings looking ace atm


----------



## Ginger Ben

JANIKvonD said:


> lol. cracking sesh again ginger, everythings looking ace atm


Thanks buddy, all feels like It's going well so I'm pretty happy


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Thanks buddy, all feels like It's going well so far, I'm a ginger sexual predator


We know mate :whistling:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Meals so far

Pwo 100g oats 50g whey

Meal 2 25g whey, tub quark, 40g or so granola

Meal 3 250g chicken, 75g raw weight basmati rice, pile of mixed veg

2/3's of a choccy biccy


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Meals so far
> 
> Pwo 100g oats 50g whey
> 
> Meal 2 25g whey, tub quark, 40g or so granola
> 
> Meal 3 250g chicken, 75g raw weight basmati rice, pile of mixed veg
> 
> 2/3's of a choccy biccy


Is that two 3rds of a biscuit? Gay.

Eat a whole one, I dare you


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Is that two 3rds of a biscuit? Gay.
> 
> Eat a whole one, I dare you


It was broken, Mr's had the small bit lol

Just did  I'm so fvcking rock and roll it hurts! :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> It was broken, Mr's had the small bit lol
> 
> Just did  I'm so fvcking rock and roll it hurts! :lol:


You treat her well don't you!!

"Have the shítty bit darling!"

I had a few cubes of dairy milk yesterday night, I ain't fussed lol killed the food yesterday


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> You treat her well don't you!!
> 
> "Have the shítty bit darling!"
> 
> I had a few cubes of dairy milk yesterday night, I ain't fussed lol killed the food yesterday


Her choice lol she broke a bit off I just cleared up the remains, which happened to be the big half 

Nowt wrong with that mate, I have a biscuit or two or a few squares of chocolate pretty much every day, keep me sane and tbf why the hell shouldn't I, it's not going to make any difference and it stops me craving it and smashing 1500 cals worth instead :lol:


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Her choice lol she broke a bit off I just cleared up the remains, which happened to be the big half
> 
> Nowt wrong with that mate, I have a biscuit or two or a few squares of chocolate pretty much every day, keep me sane and tbf why the hell shouldn't I, it's not going to make any difference and it stops me craving it and smashing 1500 cals worth instead :lol:


dam right you will still be a fat skinny ginger dirty roiding cnut X


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Her choice lol she broke a bit off I just cleared up the remains, which happened to be the big half
> 
> Nowt wrong with that mate, I have a biscuit or two or a few squares of chocolate pretty much every day, keep me sane and tbf why the hell shouldn't I, it's not going to make any difference and it stops me craving it and smashing 1500 cals worth instead :lol:


Only human aren't we 



flinty90 said:


> dam right you will still be a fat skinny ginger dirty roiding cnut X


Ben takes steroids......


----------



## flinty90

R0BLET said:


> Only human aren't we
> 
> Ben takes steroids......


Yes havent you heard !!!


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> Yes havent you heard !!!


And he's....he's.... he's a ginger??


----------



## Ginger Ben

Jelly natty scum :lol:


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Jelly natty scum :lol:


OI :crying:


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> You treat her well don't you!!
> 
> "Have the shítty bit darling!"
> 
> I had a few cubes of dairy milk yesterday night, I ain't fussed lol killed the food yesterday





Ginger Ben said:


> Her choice lol she broke a bit off I just cleared up the remains, which happened to be the big half
> 
> Nowt wrong with that mate, I have a biscuit or two or a few squares of chocolate pretty much every day, keep me sane and tbf why the hell shouldn't I, it's not going to make any difference and it stops me craving it and smashing 1500 cals worth instead :lol:


i had a huge bar of dairy milk orios & a huge bar of mint aero last night......u fairys need to step it up


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> i had a huge bar of dairy milk orios & a huge bar of mint aero last night......u fairys need to step it up


Oh I love Oreo Dairy Milk on a cheat day 

£1 in Asda lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

Guns are just over 17" cold, unflexed. That is all


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Guns are just over 17" cold, unflexed. That is all


Sorry to hear that bro X


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> Sorry to hear that bro X


I'm not, 3 fvcking D brah


----------



## Ginger Ben

Night fannies, growing time


----------



## Richie186

Morning mate. Have a good one mate.


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> I'm not, in fvcking visible brah


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning all, just.been out.for a dog walk. Shin pumps almost crippled me! Lol

Saw a 7 month old akita in the park, big bugger he was too!

Have a good day everyone


----------



## Ginger Ben

Psyching myself up for legs tomorrow morning already! Going for more reps on squats than chasing weight this week. Been hitting [email protected] pretty comfortably last two sessions so time to try and up that to 8 or so for 3 sets and see how I get on.

Going to do my jab today a day early too so I don't have to pin into worked muscles tomorrow as that always seems to make pip worse. Really interested to see what scales say tomorrow morning as sure I've leaned out this last week or so, everything feels harder and tighter which is great. Started to add proviron in now at 50mg ed as well and see how that goes


----------



## flinty90

you will love prov bro...


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> you will love prov bro...


You reckon 50mg is a good dose to run mate?


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> You reckon 50mg is a good dose to run mate?


yes split one am one pm bro should be sound its what i ran x


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> yes split one am one pm bro should be sound its what i ran x


Split it you say, ok I shall give that a go, was taking just in the morning but easy enough to split it. Cheers mate


----------



## luther1

benjy,what weight were you after your dnp? I seem to remember 14st ish. Im getting exceedingly close to that weight And might have 3d abs then


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> benjy,what weight were you after your dnp? I seem to remember 14st ish. Im getting exceedingly close to that weight And might have 3d abs then


I can't remember exactly mate but I think I dropped below 14 stone at the end for a few days. Have you gone on hunger strike like a 1980's prisoner?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Test and hcg jabs done, slipped in easy today 

End of week 5 tomorrow so 3 more weeks on dbol (will be switching to PC stuff soon as running out of danabol) then 2 weeks break then it's winny time


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> I can't remember exactly mate but I think I dropped below 14 stone at the end for a few days. Have you gone on hunger strike like a 1980's prisoner?


Still eating 6x day,ive just drastically reduced carbs. I feel so lively And energetic,its actually quite refreshing being this weight


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> Still eating 6x day,ive just drastically reduced carbs. I feel so lively And energetic,its actually quite refreshing being this weight


Good stuff mate, feeling better has got to be a good thing. Maybe carbs don't agree with you and increased fats would help then?

Time for a new picture then Mr 3d


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> Good stuff mate, feeling better has got to be a good thing. Maybe carbs don't agree with you and increased fats would help then?
> 
> Time for a new picture then Mr 3d


I agree,ib is on low carb high fats,i think that would suit me more. Could live on peanut butter! Ill shave my chest this weekend then take one


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> I agree,ib is on low carb high fats,i think that would suit me more. Could live on peanut butter! Ill shave my chest this weekend then take one


Yeah it's deffo possible, IB is a tank so clearly works for him. I'm loving rice and oats at the moment, not bloated at all on that and eating loads of both. Past and bread fvcks me up though, potatoes are fine but too much bulk for the amount of carbs you get, cba with them unless roasted in duck fat! pmsl


----------



## Ginger Ben

Foods been good today, small slip earlier, see if you can spot it.

Meal 1 - 100g oats, 50g whey

Meal 2 - 8 whole eggs bit of evoo

Meal 3 - pecan and maple slice

Meal 4 - 3 pork loin steaks, 75g raw.weight rice, loads of veg and some pineapple

Meal 5 - 100g oats, 50g whey, 10ml evoo

Meal 6 - steak, new potatoes, veg

Meal 7 - quark and scoop whey

Meal 8 - 50g whey and 10ml evoo


----------



## biglbs

Bloody veg...


----------



## loganator

Ginger Ben said:


> Foods been good today, small slip earlier, see if you can spot it.
> 
> Meal 1 - 100g oats, 50g whey
> 
> Meal 2 - 8 whole eggs bit of evoo
> 
> Meal 3 - pecan and maple slice
> 
> Meal 4 - 3 pork loin steaks, 75g raw.weight rice, loads of veg and some pineapple
> 
> Meal 5 - 100g oats, 50g whey, 10ml evoo
> 
> Meal 6 - steak, new potatoes, veg
> 
> Meal 7 - quark and scoop whey
> 
> Meal 8 - 50g whey and 10ml evoo


Yes you forgot to eat your carrots , the secret to your ginger power lol !


----------



## Ginger Ben

loganator said:


> Yes you forgot to eat your carrots , the secret to your ginger power lol !


Lol oi don't you start as well! :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Stupid fvcking, cvnting squats. Lower back started to hurt after first working set so gave up and came home. Can't risk lower back so decided to just walk away. Going to lay off the gym for a few days and hit it hard again on Monday.


----------



## Richie186

Not good mate. Take it it wasn't just pumps?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Richie186 said:


> Not good mate. Take it it wasn't just pumps?


No mate, It's been feeling a bit sore since I started squats again but just got too painful today. My lower back is slightly hyperextended so it curves in more than usual. This seems to put a lot of pressure on it when squatting regardless of how strict my form is.

Might have to jack back squats in and try front squats instead.


----------



## luther1

Was up stairs last night fcuking about with my floor boards ready for my bedroom carpet to be fitted Friday. Came downstairs this morning for my shake etc and I've got an indoor pool in the lounge. I'd put a nail through a floor board. Back upstairs to take floor board up,nail comes out of pipe and I've have a nice fountain in my bedroom now.


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> Was up stairs last night fcuking about with my floor boards ready for my bedroom carpet to be fitted Friday. Came downstairs this morning for my shake etc and I've got an indoor pool in the lounge. I'd put a nail through a floor board. Back upstairs to take floor board up,nail comes out of pipe and I've have a nice fountain in my bedroom now.


Oh sh1t! Still an indoor pool and a water feature should add value so might be a good time to sell it?


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> Was up stairs last night fcuking about with my floor boards ready for my bedroom carpet to be fitted Friday. Came downstairs this morning for my shake etc and I've got an indoor pool in the lounge. I'd put a nail through a floor board. Back upstairs to take floor board up,nail comes out of pipe and I've have a nice fountain in my bedroom now.


Lovely! Plumber and some heaters then!


----------



## biglbs

luther1 said:


> Was up stairs last night fcuking about with my floor boards ready for my bedroom carpet to be fitted Friday. Came downstairs this morning for my shake etc and I've got an indoor pool in the lounge. I'd put a nail through a floor board. Back upstairs to take floor board up,nail comes out of pipe and I've have a nice fountain in my bedroom now.


I never thought people actualy did that,i thought it was a trade pi55 take,negged for dumbness pmsl


----------



## luther1

It gets worse. The fountain was in my built in wardrobe,and now all me clothes are soaked haha


----------



## luther1

biglbs said:


> I never thought people actualy did that,i thought it was a trade pi55 take,negged for dumbness pmsl


I know,nail through a pipe. A household insurance claim classic. Pmsl.


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> It gets worse. The fountain was in my built in wardrobe,and now all me clothes are soaked haha


Best get down Adams kids then


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> It gets worse. The fountain was in my built in wardrobe,and now all me clothes are soaked haha


Gutted, all those Don Johnson style white blazers and pink chinos ruined!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Glad you're all taking my injury so seriously too, thanks for your kind words.....cvnts pmsl


----------



## biglbs

Claim form reads......"I was banging on the floor,for most of the evening,then we went to bed.On awakening again i got up straight away,then went down stairs into the lounge,noting a big wet area under where i was banging and a puddle of fluid on the floor directly under where i was bent over.

I decided to address the problem,unfortunaly this resulted in it spraying uncontrolably all over the room,my Mrs is currently mopping it up as i write to you,commenting that there are bucket fulls everwhere,and she is soaked too,she is complaining about getting wetter the more she does too,This situation is not my fault as i did not bang anything into that bit of floor.


----------



## biglbs

Ginger Ben said:


> Glad you're all taking my injury so seriously too, thanks for your kind words.....cvnts pmsl


?


----------



## Ginger Ben

biglbs said:


> ?





Ginger Ben said:


> Stupid fvcking, cvnting squats. Lower back started to hurt after first working set so gave up and came home. Can't risk lower back so decided to just walk away. Going to lay off the gym for a few days and hit it hard again on Monday.


Fishing for sympathy..... :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Glad you're all taking my injury so seriously too, thanks for your kind words.....cvnts pmsl


Ribs still playing up mate


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Ribs still playing up mate


[email protected]!


----------



## biglbs

Ginger Ben said:


> Fishing for sympathy..... :lol:


Oh,well it is nice here,what is like where you are today?

I just cut the grass,then he was asking for it,should have kept mouth shut:lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

biglbs said:


> Oh,well it is nice here,what is like where you are today?
> 
> I just cut the grass,then he was asking for it,should have kept mouth shut:lol:


Lol, not too bad here thanks, weather has cheered me up after my injury earlier, not sure if I'd mentioned that??? :lol:


----------



## biglbs

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol, not too bad here thanks, weather has cheered me up after my injury earlier, not sure if I'd mentioned that??? :lol:


Was that sun stroke i know you Ginge's suffer and the sun was out for 5 mins?


----------



## Ginger Ben

biglbs said:


> Was that sun stroke i know you Ginge's suffer and the sun was out for 5 mins?


A beam of diffused light got me through the blinds and has left a nasty scar, I'll be ok though, used to it


----------



## Ginger Ben

Standard issue grub today

Meal 1 - 100g oats, 50g whey

Meal 2 - 8 whole eggs, evo

Meal 3 - 3 pork loin steaks, 80g raw weight rice, veg etc

Meal 4 - 100g oats, 50g whey

Meal 5 - Probably snack on some nuts and a banana

Meal 6 - dinner at inlaws so meat and veg

Meal 7 - shake before bed


----------



## Ginger Ben

Can't stay away from gym until Monday so going to do shoulders on Saturday morning


----------



## luther1

No pecan pie tonight oh portly one?


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> No pecan pie tonight oh portly one?


Not tonight starvin marvin


----------



## TELBOR

Have a good rest day!


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Have a good rest day!


Morning mate, will do! Bloody cold out this morning brrrr


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning all, weighed in at 227.6 this morning or 16 stone 2 so increase of around 2lb since last week but looking loads dryer so increasing adex has worked well.

Diet will be spot on today bar the odd choccy biccy  and plan is to rest up and hit boulders hard tomorrow. Going to switch routine around tomorrow and start with pressing so I'm fresh and can go heavy, into the db lat raise rack run (vomit), face pulls, wide grip upright rows


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Morning all, weighed in at 227.6 this morning or 16 stone 2 so increase of around 2lb since last week but looking loads dryer so increasing adex has worked well.
> 
> Diet will be spot on today bar the odd choccy biccy  and plan is to rest up and hit boulders hard tomorrow. Going to switch routine around tomorrow and start with pressing so I'm fresh and can go heavy, into the db lat raise rack run (vomit), face pulls, wide grip upright rows


Excellent work mate, 16st must feel good!!

Enjoy those biscuits, it's fat friday for me lol clean all day then pizza in the evening 

Maybe a chocolate bar too!! I'm crap at junk food pmsl


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Excellent work mate, 16st must feel good!!
> 
> Enjoy those biscuits, it's fat friday for me lol clean all day then pizza in the evening
> 
> Maybe a chocolate bar too!! I'm crap at junk food pmsl


Cheers Rob, yes It's a good milestone, got to 16-4 I think last cycle but looking back at it so much was water from oxys it was silly. So much happier with how this cycle is going so far!

Pizza sounds good! Lol I'm crap at cheating too as it makes me feel rubbish but I love it! :lol:

Cheat for me tomorrow probably, trip to Chinese buffet for a 5000 cal binge


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Cheers Rob, yes It's a good milestone, got to 16-4 I think last cycle but looking back at it so much was water from oxys it was silly. So much happier with how this cycle is going so far!
> 
> Pizza sounds good! Lol I'm crap at cheating too as it makes me feel rubbish but I love it! :lol:
> 
> Cheat for me tomorrow probably, trip to Chinese buffet for a 5000 cal binge


Defo a better cycle mate, roll on the last half of it with winny! You'll be lean as fùck 

I reckon you should drop 100mg of that tren in ew 

Hahaha, I'm weak at junk food, guilt gets me. I'll try to get some ice cream too and maybe a few coke's lol

Buffet sounds perfect!!


----------



## Richie186

Will you change your diet much once your on winny mate?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Richie186 said:


> Will you change your diet much once your on winny mate?


Hi Richie,

Not sure to be honest. It really depends on what I do with it from here as I reckon my normal day is probably pretty close to maintenance now so I either keep that the same and recomp or I up cals again and try to grow more. If I keep it the same then I wouldn't change it for the last 4 weeks on winny. If I up it then I might lower the carbs down a bit at the end just to help a bit.

Not sure really.


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Defo a better cycle mate, roll on the last half of it with winny! You'll be lean as fùck
> 
> I reckon you should drop 100mg of that tren in ew
> 
> Hahaha, I'm weak at junk food, guilt gets me. I'll try to get some ice cream too and maybe a few coke's lol
> 
> Buffet sounds perfect!!


Yeah it's loads better mate, I really hoped/thought it would be so I'm glad it's going that way!

I chucked it away mate to stop me being tempted! 

But you're right 100mg ew would be a nice addition. Wonder if some mtren test susp and liquid dbol pre wo would have any benefit....?


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Yeah it's loads better mate, I really hoped/thought it would be so I'm glad it's going that way!
> 
> I chucked it away mate to stop me being tempted!
> 
> But you're right 100mg ew would be a nice addition. Wonder if some mtren test susp and liquid dbol pre wo would have any benefit....?


What kind of twàt throws gear in the bin 

Fùck the mtren, would take ages to actually make a difference on the site your pinning. Get a vial of tren and do a low dose of Androgens lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> What kind of twàt throws gear in the bin
> 
> Fùck the mtren, would take ages to actually make a difference on the site your pinning. Get a vial of tren and do a low dose of Androgens lol


Was thinking more for the strength gains mate, which fueled with more food = bigger muscles 

Oh and I know, what a bellend eh! :bounce:


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Was thinking more for the strength gains mate, which fueled with more food = bigger muscles
> 
> Oh and I know, what a bellend eh! :bounce:


Esterless though so it's only going to make a session better, growth isn't a benefit of it really. But I get what you mean mate.

Strength is overrated anyway lol form and intensity is where it's at 

Strength is nice to have...... That's my excuse anyway :whistling:

Hahaha, this bell through away test,tren and slin pmsl D'OH!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Esterless though so it's only going to make a session better, growth isn't a benefit of it really. But I get what you mean mate.
> 
> Strength is overrated anyway lol form and intensity is where it's at
> 
> Strength is nice to have...... That's my excuse anyway :whistling:
> 
> Hahaha, this bell through away test,tren and slin pmsl D'OH!!


God you sound more like Flinty everyday :lol: I agree though form and intensity are important but still got to shift big weights to build a big machine.

The tren and slin I'm not angry about, the fvcking test you could have given to me!!! :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> God you sound more like Flinty everyday :lol: I agree though form and intensity are important but still got to shift big weights to build a big machine.
> 
> The tren and slin I'm not angry about, the fvcking test you could have given to me!!! :lol:


He rubs one off on me....... I mean, he's rubbing off on me :lol:

Your already strong ya cùnt, do you need strength for slamming the phone down at work 

Yeah I know, my bad lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> He rubs one off on me....... I mean, he's rubbing off on me :lol:
> 
> Your already strong ya cùnt, do you need strength for slamming the phone down at work
> 
> Yeah I know, my bad lol


haha we know what you meant! :lol:

Yeah, it helps make an impact! lol

Can't wait for shoulders tomorrow, its become my favourite session by far!


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> haha we know what you meant! :lol:
> 
> Yeah, it helps make an impact! lol
> 
> Can't wait for shoulders tomorrow, its become my favourite session by far!


Probably Because your sat down the whole session knowing you lol

Back is where it's at


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Probably Because your sat down the whole session knowing you lol
> 
> Back is where it's at


Lol, yeah mr seated dips and seated lat raises and seated shrugs...... 

Back is a close second favourite


----------



## Fatstuff

Loving legs at the moment fur some reason, hating back


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> Loving legs at the moment fur some reason, hating back


I like training legs too these days but squatting has hurt my bastard back again. Might drop them and do trap bar deads on back day and front squats on leg day.


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> I like training legs too these days but squatting has hurt my bastard back again. Might drop them and do trap bar deads on back day and front squats on leg day.


trap bar deads are great, i used to do them when i couldnt squat. u tried a belt?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> trap bar deads are great, i used to do them when i couldnt squat. u tried a belt?


Yeah I use a belt on my working sets for squats but I think where my lower spine curves in a bit more than normal it puts an unhealthy amount of pressure through that area and it's impossible for me to keep a straight back as it isn't straight to start with! Always hurts in the same place, doing the same thing so logic dictates, stop doing it.


----------



## Fatstuff

fcuk logic


----------



## Ginger Ben

Food today

1 - 100g oats, 50g whey

2 - 8 whole eggs, 2 whites, evoo

3 - 75g raw weight rice, chicken breast (about 180g cooked), tinned tom sauce

4 - Same as 3

5 - 50g whey shake, tablespoon evo

6 - Pork fillet, veg and small amount of rice

7 - SHake with evo before bed


----------



## 25434

Ullo...happy weekend Ginger Ben....


----------



## Ginger Ben

Flubs said:


> Ullo...happy weekend Ginger Ben....


Howdy diddly flubs, have a good weekend too


----------



## JANIKvonD

have a good w.e buddy x


----------



## Ginger Ben

JANIKvonD said:


> have a good w.e buddy x


Cheers smack heed, you too buddy


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning all, Ahh the bliss of a 10 hour kip! Lovely. Oats and whey, dbol, gym 

Happy weekend


----------



## Ginger Ben

Shoulders

Db side raises up and down rack

10,12.5,15,17.5 kg db's used, 3 sets. up and back down is one set. Reps from 10-5. Better than last week but still torture!! Love it 

Face pulls

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] drop set to [email protected]

Rear delt db flys on inc bench

[email protected] x 4 sets

Straight bar wide grip upright rows

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Excluding bar weight

Smith shoulder press

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] drop to [email protected] drop to [email protected] drop to [email protected] drop to [email protected] with 5 second negs

10 mins on xtrainer


----------



## luther1

Just got beaten in go bowling by my little girl. Tried doing the splits like that [email protected] in kingpin and nearly ruptured myself


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> Just got beaten in go bowling by my little girl. Tried doing the splits like that [email protected] in kingpin and nearly ruptured myself


Pmsl


----------



## luther1

I put my name on the screen as pimp daddy and everytime it was my go she asked me what a pimp was. Had to pretend it was short for pimple


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> I put my name on the screen as pimp daddy and everytime it was my go she asked me what a pimp was. Had to pretend it was short for pimple


Bet Jen wasn't embarrassed at all by that....


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> Bet Jen wasn't embarrassed at all by that....


Went with Sydney's mum Ben,she knows I'm a tool. Having to try and explain daddy's dream world scenarios to an 8 year old does wear her down haha


----------



## luther1

Went to my favourite steak house last night and the bber who won the over 40s at Pompey last year was on the table next to us. Prob 5' 8" and a nice lean 15.7-16 st I should imagine,looked awesome as well as achievable. He had a pudding so I thought fcuk it,good eno ugh for him,good enough for the L unit. Nomnom


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> Went to my favourite steak house last night and the bber who won the over 40s at Pompey last year was on the table next to us. Prob 5' 8" and a nice lean 15.7-16 st I should imagine,looked awesome as well as achievable. He had a pudding so I thought fcuk it,good eno ugh for him,good enough for the L unit. Nomnom


Frankie & Bennies must only survive because you're there every weekend lol.

Sounds like a good weekend though mate, glad all is well


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> Frankie & Bennies must only survive because you're there every weekend lol.
> 
> Sounds like a good weekend though mate, glad all is well


I just love spending time with my little girl,it makes me forget any [email protected] in my life. Went to frankie and bennys today after bowling ,had ribs and a side of chicken and it was very average. Came home and the dog has chewed my timberland boots to death and Jens high heels she wore out last night. Have to replace both of them tomorrow,can't wait!

Anything thrilling on your agenda benjy,is work busy?


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> I just love spending time with my little girl,it makes me forget any [email protected] in my life. Went to frankie and bennys today after bowling ,had ribs and a side of chicken and it was very average. Came home and the dog has chewed my timberland boots to death and Jens high heels she wore out last night. Have to replace both of them tomorrow,can't wait!
> 
> Anything thrilling on your agenda benjy,is work busy?


Lol little bastard! Still, got to love them.

Not really mate, weekends are very quiey as we are skint and trying not to spend money. Friends coming over later and might have a Chinese. Watching rugby and having a roast at my mums tomorrow with my gran too.

Works going ok thanks mate, It's hard slog at the moment but It's coming together.


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol little bastard! Still, got to love them.
> 
> Not really mate, weekends are very quiey as we are skint and trying not to spend money. Friends coming over later and might have a Chinese. Watching rugby and having a roast at my mums tomorrow with my gran too.
> 
> Works going ok thanks mate, It's hard slog at the moment but It's coming together.


Cool. I guess with you starting from scratch the first while is spent emailing and on the phone generating business. As long as things are moving forward then that's good news,I'm sure your soon be hectic. Dipping into savings all the time is killer though.


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> Cool. I guess with you starting from scratch the first while is spent emailing and on the phone generating business. As long as things are moving forward then that's good news,I'm sure your soon be hectic. Dipping into savings all the time is killer though.


Yeah that's right mate, It's constant business development and trying to generate candidates for jobs. We are doing well though given we are only 3 months in so fingers crossed some big cash isn't too far away.


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> Yeah that's right mate, It's constant business development and trying to generate candidates for jobs. We are doing well though given we are only 3 months in so fingers crossed some big cash isn't too far away.


As long as you've enough money to buy gear,food,shakes and supplements and mrs Ben is happy to go without,then happy days!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> As long as you've enough money to buy gear,food,shakes and supplements and mrs Ben is happy to go without,then happy days!!


Pmsl she's learning to love bread and water


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> Pmsl she's learning to love bread and water


A slither of jam on the bread if she's been a good girl haha


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> A slither of jam on the bread if she's been a good girl haha


Man yoghurt


----------



## Ginger Ben

Two pints of Guinness and a lot of Chinese food. Feel like I've undone all my efforts but it'll be alright by the morning


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Two pints of Guinness and a lot of Chinese food. Feel like I've undone all my efforts but it'll be alright by the morning


yes you probably have mate , and now your just a fat fcukin ginger cnut yet again


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> yes you probably have mate , and now your just a fat fcukin ginger cnut yet again


Oh I've always been that mate lol

Gave me abhorrent wind though, seriously bad


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Oh I've always been that mate lol
> 
> Gave me abhorrent wind though, seriously bad


Mate with your socialising and chinese food and everything are you ok that you have found a balance with it all mate ??

basically do you plan the cheats and accept them as life or do you have all best intentions but cave in ?? and do you regret it afterwards or not !!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> Mate with your socialising and chinese food and everything are you ok that you have found a balance with it all mate ??
> 
> basically do you plan the cheats and accept them as life or do you have all best intentions but cave in ?? and do you regret it afterwards or not !!!


Yeah I've got a good balance I think mate. My food is 99% good 6 days a week now which is loads better than it used to be and I plan one or two cheat meals for the weekend. So yesterday I.had the chinese but other than that id had shakes, eggs and chicken and rice as usual. Chinese wasn't too bad either had noodles and beef so nothing deep fried or too artificial.

Today I've had two shakea with oats, got a roast for lunch at my mums, then chicken, rice and veg later so pretty normal day really.

I don't really cave in anymore as I've learnt to really like my clean diet so i don't feel like I'm missing out too much..

No regrets, never


----------



## Sweat

Ginger Ben said:


> Shoulders
> 
> Db side raises up and down rack
> 
> 10,12.5,15,17.5 kg db's used, 3 sets. up and back down is one set. Reps from 10-5. Better than last week but still torture!! Love it
> 
> Face pulls
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected] drop set to [email protected]
> 
> Rear delt db flys on inc bench
> 
> [email protected] x 4 sets
> 
> Straight bar wide grip upright rows
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Excluding bar weight
> 
> Smith shoulder press
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected] drop to [email protected] drop to [email protected] drop to [email protected] drop to [email protected] with 5 second negs
> 
> 10 mins on xtrainer


Nice stuff mate.

Strength training rep ranges on OHP though, until the last set of course. Nice to get out triple figures on OHP though... good work.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sweat said:


> Nice stuff mate.
> 
> Strength training rep ranges on OHP though, until the last set of course. Nice to get out triple figures on OHP though... good work.


Cheers mate, yes that was by design to shock system in to pushing 100 for 8 reps total. Will go back to normal rep range next session and see how it goes.


----------



## Sweat

Ginger Ben said:


> Cheers mate, yes that was by design to shock system in to pushing 100 for 8 reps total. Will go back to normal rep range next session and see how it goes.


Tis good stuff mate, I just did finishing touchs to my next training programme, with help from @Bad Alan

Now raring to go!!! Sweat v1.14532234 in the making...


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> Yeah I've got a good balance I think mate. My food is 99% good 6 days a week now which is loads better than it used to be and I plan one or two cheat meals for the weekend. So yesterday I.had the chinese but other than that id had shakes, eggs and chicken and rice as usual. Chinese wasn't too bad either had noodles and beef so nothing deep fried or too artificial.
> 
> Today I've had two shakea with oats, got a roast for lunch at my mums, then chicken, rice and veg later so pretty normal day really.
> 
> I don't really cave in anymore as I've learnt to really like my clean diet so i don't feel like I'm missing out too much..
> 
> No regrets, never


You must regret those tattoos pmsl


----------



## Ginger Ben

Food was actually alright today given I.didn't really plan it properly.

2 oat and whey shakes

Roast gammon (lots) roasted mixed veg and new potatos

Apple crumble and custard 

Shake

Chicken and rice

Quark and a scoop whey

Far from great but hardly a dreadful day .


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Food was actually alright today given I.didn't really plan it properly.
> 
> 2 oat and whey shakes
> 
> Roast gammon (lots) roasted mixed veg and new potatos
> 
> Apple crumble and custard
> 
> Shake
> 
> Chicken and rice
> 
> Quark and a scoop whey
> 
> Far from great but hardly a dreadful day .


Fcukin apple crumble and custard you fat dirty cnut and here me feeling bad for having apple crumble and ice cream ready to go pmsl !!! and a couple of banana bread beers :whistling:

OK OK i promise tomorrow startes the next phase of awesomeness !!


----------



## luther1

flinty90 said:


> Fcukin apple crumble and custard you fat dirty cnut and here me feeling bad for having apple crumble and ice cream ready to go pmsl !!! and a couple of banana bread beers :whistling:
> 
> OK OK i promise tomorrow startes the next phase of awesomeness !!


And wagon wheels and digestives,you fat natty cnut


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> And wagon wheels and digestives,you fat natty cnut


Less of the natty you cnut lol although your right :wub:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Lol just one of those weekends, I remember we all fell off the wagon a few months ago over the same weekend, well apart from Luther who was never on the cvnt in the first place pmsl


----------



## Richie186

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol just one of those weekends, I remember we all fell off the wagon a few months ago over the same weekend, well apart from Luther who was never on the cvnt in the first place pmsl


I've snapped a bit this weekend mate. Full Sunday roast today including Yorkshire puds and roast potatoes basted in goose fat. Bit of shortbread too. And you know what, I feel fcuking ace for doing it!! Lol


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol just one of those weekends, I remember we all fell off the wagon a few months ago over the same weekend, well apart from Luther who was never on the cvnt in the first place pmsl


It's nearly time for me to unveil the 3d abs


----------



## Ginger Ben

Richie186 said:


> I've snapped a bit this weekend mate. Full Sunday roast today including Yorkshire puds and roast potatoes basted in goose fat. Bit of shortbread too. And you know what, I feel fcuking ace for doing it!! Lol


Top man! Roasts aren't cheats imo lol



luther1 said:


> It's nearly time for me to unveil the 3d abs


Get em out, get em out, get em out!!


----------



## flinty90

big sessions for.us all tomorrow lol we will feel strong as fcuk. apart from luther who has never felt that way ...


----------



## luther1

Today's dinner for me

Shake with oats

Mince and sweet spud

Chicken fillets and a tin of beans

Salmon and sweet potatoes

Shake pb on ricecakes

Now that's a [email protected] day for me you mothers.


----------



## luther1

luther1 said:


> Today's dinner for me
> 
> Shake with oats
> 
> Mince and sweet spud
> 
> Chicken fillets and a tin of beans
> 
> Salmon and sweet potatoes
> 
> Shake pb on ricecakes
> 
> Now that's a [email protected] day for me you mothers.


Would have had a shake In between but genuinely can't get used to tpw flavours. Got mint choc and lemon shortcake. Just ordered choc silk and if that's rank then I'm back with kinetica


----------



## Richie186

Choc silk is good mate. Especially with pb.


----------



## luther1

Richie186 said:


> Choc silk is good mate. Especially with pb.


Should be with me Tuesday Richie. The flavours I have do taste exactly like they should,I just can't get to grips with drinking an aero or a lemon cake haha. Jen can have them,she loves them


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> Should be with me Tuesday Richie. The flavours I have do taste exactly like they should,I just can't get to grips with drinking an aero or a lemon cake haha. Jen can have them,she loves them


Mix it in with quark, thats a lovely way of.using them


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> Mix it in with quark, thats a lovely way of.using them


Is quark that lumpy milky yoghurt stuff?


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> Is quark that lumpy milky yoghurt stuff?


It's not lumpy.It's like Greek yoghurt. The Tesco one is lumpy and should be avoided.


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> It's not lumpy.It's like Greek yoghurt. The Tesco one is lumpy and should be avoided.


That's where I went wrong then,only tried the tesco one


----------



## TELBOR

Morning Benjamin


----------



## Ginger Ben

I find myself in a quandary this morning.

Not really enojoying training at the moment - not sure if need a rest, need a change of routine or need to change time I train so I'm less tired

Not really feeling effects of test - have put some good size on but pretty sure it's all from the dbol, prop feels like it was a waste of time as got no obvious sides like big raise in libido, pumps, feeling of wellbeing etc

Not sure t400 has kicked in yet so that could be part of it but only been on 5 weeks and it took a good 6 weeks or so to kick in last time as well.

Is estrogen management off perhaps? have been running 1mg adex eod and for last few days have added in 50mg proviron split half am half pm.

Might drop adex for a few days altogether for a while and see if that makes a difference then bring it back in at 0.5 mg eod. Problem with it is I have bsi adex and the tabs are sh1t and crumble when you try to cut them, annoying.

Anyway, any advice, thoughts, chip in fellas.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Back and bis from this morning

Chin ups

[email protected] warm up

[email protected]+15kg

[email protected]+25kg

[email protected]+40kg PB

[email protected]+35kg

[email protected]+25kg

Pleased with these, went really well

Trap bar deads

Did a few to warm up then [email protected], lower back hurt too much, got fvcked off and moved on. Going to drop squats and deads of all types for a while

Wide grip pull downs

[email protected]

[email protected] stack

[email protected]

[email protected] drop to [email protected] drop to [email protected]

Machine not heavy enough, annoying

T bar rows

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Seated db curl triple drop sets

Used 17.5 - 12.5 - 10kg db's - 3 sets to failure


----------



## Richie186

Ginger Ben said:


> I find myself in a quandary this morning.
> 
> Not really enojoying training at the moment - not sure if need a rest, need a change of routine or need to change time I train so I'm less tired
> 
> Not really feeling effects of test - have put some good size on but pretty sure it's all from the dbol, prop feels like it was a waste of time as got no obvious sides like big raise in libido, pumps, feeling of wellbeing etc
> 
> Not sure t400 has kicked in yet so that could be part of it but only been on 5 weeks and it took a good 6 weeks or so to kick in last time as well.
> 
> Is estrogen management off perhaps? have been running 1mg adex eod and for last few days have added in 50mg proviron split half am half pm.
> 
> Might drop adex for a few days altogether for a while and see if that makes a difference then bring it back in at 0.5 mg eod. Problem with it is I have bsi adex and the tabs are sh1t and crumble when you try to cut them, annoying.
> 
> Anyway, any advice, thoughts, chip in fellas.


I was having the same problem 3 weeks ago mate. Libido was down, didnt feel like training and felt a bit sh1t tbh. I was on 1mg adex ed to combat gyno and thought that was the problem. I'm off dbol now, gyno gone so I'm only doing adex e3d. Starting to feel better already, libido is strong again and I'm raring to go in the gym too. I also changed routine in the gym which had given me new impetus. Ill not do dbol again as I think that was the main reason for feeling down.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Richie186 said:


> I was having the same problem 3 weeks ago mate. Libido was down, didnt feel like training and felt a bit sh1t tbh. I was on 1mg adex ed to combat gyno and thought that was the problem. I'm off dbol now, gyno gone so I'm only doing adex e3d. Starting to feel better already, libido is strong again and I'm raring to go in the gym too. I also changed routine in the gym which had given me new impetus. Ill not do dbol again as I think that was the main reason for feeling down.


That's interesting mate, perhaps it is the dbol making me feel a bit crud. I don't seem to suffer from gyno symptoms tbh, nip area on chest is a bit flabby but that's cos IO'm a fat cvnt not gyno pmsl!


----------



## Richie186

Mine just happened overnight. Woke up with painful lumps under my nips. Up'd adex right away which took pain away but lumps remained. When I stopped dbol lumps went down and when they were gone I dropped adex back. IMO tbol gave same size gains as dbol but with no drawbacks, water/gyno. Libido was up and down on tbol. One day I wasn't interested the next I would of shagg£d a plate if it had a crack in it. How long have you got left in dbol mate?


----------



## TELBOR

Benjy, Ben, Benjamin. What can we do with you 

I think the only training related thing i did over the weekend was the chest session and I didn't care about anything else lol

But I feel raring to go today!

Do you think the prop was too smooth to be prop? Was it massively under dosed?

Drop the adex to same a richie's. I have totally sacked an AI off with the dbol I do lol I can deal with itchy nips but but nothing ever comes apart from a little itch.

- Drop the Adex

- Up the test

- Mix training up, turn up and do what you feel like doing

Can't really suggest much more mate. Don't stop training


----------



## Ginger Ben

Richie186 said:


> Mine just happened overnight. Woke up with painful lumps under my nips. Up'd adex right away which took pain away but lumps remained. When I stopped dbol lumps went down and when they were gone I dropped adex back. IMO tbol gave same size gains as dbol but with no drawbacks, water/gyno. Libido was up and down on tbol. One day I wasn't interested the next I would of shagg£d a plate if it had a crack in it. How long have you got left in dbol mate?


Lol at crack in plate!

Was planning another 3 weeks to take it to 8 weeks in total on dbol. Got enough blue hearts left for this week so might just finish them off then come off them and see if that makes a difference. Got some winny to use too so could start that earlier than planned and see how it goes. Would give myself 2 weeks off all orals in between though as that was original plan and I think makes sense.


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Benjy, Ben, Benjamin. What can we do with you
> 
> I think the only training related thing i did over the weekend was the chest session and I didn't care about anything else lol
> 
> But I feel raring to go today!
> 
> Do you think the prop was too smooth to be prop? Was it massively under dosed?
> 
> Drop the adex to same a richie's. I have totally sacked an AI off with the dbol I do lol I can deal with itchy nips but but nothing ever comes apart from a little itch.
> 
> - Drop the Adex
> 
> - Up the test
> 
> - Mix training up, turn up and do what you feel like doing
> 
> Can't really suggest much more mate. Don't stop training


I do wonder about that prop now tbh, zero pip at all even in brand new sites. It was the lack of increase in libido that was with hindsight what makes me wonder if it wasn't all that good. I've been using pharma prop for a few jabs and that's smooth too but I'd expect it to be tbh.

Might start by dropping adex all together and see if that helps. It's only since I introduced the prov that I've felt a bit crud so it's either the prov itself doing that, which would be odd as it's meant to do the opposite!! Or it's driven estro too low in conjunction with the adex and that's causing an issue.

I won't stop training mate but I have to enjoy it otherwise it's a chore and I don't do chores! lol


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> I do wonder about that prop now tbh, zero pip at all even in brand new sites. It was the lack of increase in libido that was with hindsight what makes me wonder if it wasn't all that good. I've been using pharma prop for a few jabs and that's smooth too but I'd expect it to be tbh.
> 
> Might start by dropping adex all together and see if that helps. It's only since I introduced the prov that I've felt a bit crud so it's either the prov itself doing that, which would be odd as it's meant to do the opposite!! Or it's driven estro too low in conjunction with the adex and that's causing an issue.
> 
> I won't stop training mate but I have to enjoy it otherwise it's a chore and I don't do chores! lol


Nobody likes chores mate lol

I agree, estrogen may well be shot.

Sack Adex off, crack on with prov.

Maybe even drop dbol so it's purely test going in!


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Nobody likes chores mate lol
> 
> I agree, estrogen may well be shot.
> 
> Sack Adex off, crack on with prov.
> 
> Maybe even drop dbol so it's purely test going in!


I would like to try and change one thing at a time if I can to see if that makes a difference or not then I can pinpoint it. Will start by sacking adex off and see what happens there, if I blow up like a water balloon I'll know it wasn't that! pmsl


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> I would like to try and change one thing at a time if I can to see if that makes a difference or not then I can pinpoint it. Will start by sacking adex off and see what happens there, if I blow up like a water balloon I'll know it wasn't that! pmsl


You'll soon see mate lol

I haven't blown up like a ballon with no Adex , purely down to diet.

Yeah I look wànk today but that's last nights binge, and Fridays and lack of decent food pmsl

You can sort it mate, you look awesome in the pic you posted in my journal so our doing it right


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> You'll soon see mate lol
> 
> I haven't blown up like a ballon with no Adex , purely down to diet.
> 
> Yeah I look wànk today but that's last nights binge, and Fridays and lack of decent food pmsl
> 
> You can sort it mate, you look awesome in the pic you posted in my journal so our doing it right


Yeah true diet on dbol is the difference between looking gash and looking good.

Just some fine tuning required I reckon. Might take a few days off the gym too to fully rest up, get back fixed and start again.

Cheers, was pleased with that pic, not sure I look as good at the moment! Fvck this hobby!!! pmsl :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Yeah true diet on dbol is the difference between looking gash and looking good.
> 
> Just some fine tuning required I reckon. Might take a few days off the gym too to fully rest up, get back fixed and start again.
> 
> Cheers, was pleased with that pic, not sure I look as good at the moment! Fvck this hobby!!! pmsl :lol:


Rest up, eat and fine tune mate 

It's a terrible hobby!! Vanity, insecurity and tiny balls 

Great :beer:


----------



## luther1

it took a good 6 weeks to notice any change on my test only cycle last year ben and that was alpha pharma. libido only increased on 2nd cycle when i used tren. drop adex,low e is as bad ade too much. i dont use adex on cycle,neither does pscarb. drop adex and up water imo


----------



## luther1

btw,i havent trained since last tuesday,needed a week off as lost focus


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Hows it going you sweaty cnuts

I wouldnt drop the AI altogether IMO esp if on dbol, maybe switch to Nolva see if that helps? I thought prop would have you feeling like a horny cnut 24/7 like i am with tren, what brand was it?


----------



## luther1

see if @Hotdog147 will pop in,hes clued up on ai's etc


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> it took a good 6 weeks to notice any change on my test only cycle last year ben and that was alpha pharma. libido only increased on 2nd cycle when i used tren. drop adex,low e is as bad ade too much. i dont use adex on cycle,neither does pscarb. drop adex and up water imo


Yeah me too first time round, was uncontrollably rapey though, got none of that this time round.



luther1 said:


> btw,i havent trained since last tuesday,needed a week off as lost focus


You feeling more up for it now mate?



Mr_Morocco said:


> Hows it going you sweaty cnuts
> 
> I wouldnt drop the AI altogether IMO esp if on dbol, maybe switch to Nolva see if that helps? I thought prop would have you feeling like a horny cnut 24/7 like i am with tren, what brand was it?


Alright mate, mixed bag in here at the moment lol! Dbol isn't giving me any problems to be honest mate, diet is really good most of the time so haven't bloated up since second week when body was adjusting to everything and I don't seem gyno prone as never get any itchy nips or lumps.

Prop is Fuerza labs, I have been using some testolic too which is much better.



luther1 said:


> see if @Hotdog147 will pop in,hes clued up on ai's etc


Nice one


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Rest up, eat and fine tune mate
> 
> It's a terrible hobby!! Vanity, insecurity and tiny balls
> 
> Great :beer:


Lol, yep balls are still small, fvcking hcg is a load of old sh1t! pmsl :lol:


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol, yep balls are still small, fvcking hcg is a load of old sh1t! pmsl :lol:


Didnt you get that HCG off that site i gave you mate? My balls havnt shrunk at all on 1000iu a week


----------



## Ginger Ben

Mr_Morocco said:


> Didnt you get that HCG off that site i gave you mate? My balls havnt shrunk at all on 1000iu a week


Yes I did mate, shot it twice now, no change. Will stick with it and just hope that it still makes recovery easier.


----------



## Hotdog147

Ginger Ben said:


> I find myself in a quandary this morning.
> 
> Not really enojoying training at the moment - not sure if need a rest, need a change of routine or need to change time I train so I'm less tired
> 
> Not really feeling effects of test - have put some good size on but pretty sure it's all from the dbol, prop feels like it was a waste of time as got no obvious sides like big raise in libido, pumps, feeling of wellbeing etc
> 
> Not sure t400 has kicked in yet so that could be part of it but only been on 5 weeks and it took a good 6 weeks or so to kick in last time as well.
> 
> Is estrogen management off perhaps? have been running 1mg adex eod and for last few days have added in 50mg proviron split half am half pm.
> 
> Might drop adex for a few days altogether for a while and see if that makes a difference then bring it back in at 0.5 mg eod. Problem with it is I have bsi adex and the tabs are sh1t and crumble when you try to cut them, annoying.
> 
> Anyway, any advice, thoughts, chip in fellas.


Hi mate, what doses of test and everything else you using?

If it is estrogen related then dropping adex like suggested will most likely help, a week off is sometimes all that's needed IMO, we all need a break!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Hotdog147 said:


> Hi mate, what doses of test and everything else you using?
> 
> If it is estrogen related then dropping adex like suggested will most likely help, a week off is sometimes all that's needed IMO, we all need a break!


Hi mate, thanks for popping in.

This Thursday will be 6 weeks in and cycle has been 800mg Burr T400 ew, 50mg dbol ed, 100mg test prop eod for first 4 weeks. Been running adex at 1mg eod from end of second week in as was starting to show signs of holding water. Just added (in last 4 days) proviron at 50mg ed, split half am, half pm. That's it. Oh and hcg 1000iu's a week from week 3.


----------



## Hotdog147

Ginger Ben said:


> Hi mate, thanks for popping in.
> 
> This Thursday will be 6 weeks in and cycle has been 800mg Burr T400 ew, 50mg dbol ed, 100mg test prop eod for first 4 weeks. Been running adex at 1mg eod from end of second week in as was starting to show signs of holding water. Just added (in last 4 days) proviron at 50mg ed, split half am, half pm. That's it. Oh and hcg 1000iu's a week from week 3.


I would definitely half your adex dose then, obviously it depends on the individual but 1mg EOD would be overkill for the majority of people, I know for me that the dose of adex I need to prevent gyno kills my libido, so what I do nowadays (not atm cuz I'm fcuking natty :no is use 0.5mg EOD along with 20mg nolva, this seems to work great, keeps estrogen to a reasonable level without hammering libido and the nolva takes care of potential gyno, so just a thought if your'e gyno prone

It seems to fit in with dropping the prop, since you've dropped that your test dose has gone from 1050mg EW to 800mg, so less aromatisation


----------



## Ginger Ben

Hotdog147 said:


> I would definitely half your adex dose then, obviously it depends on the individual but 1mg EOD would be overkill for the majority of people, I know for me that the dose off adex I need to prevent gyno kills my libido, so what I do nowadays (not atm cuz I'm fcuking natty :no is use 0.5mg EOD along with 20mg nolva, this seems to work great, keeps estrogen to a reasonable level without hammering libido and the nolva takes care of potential gyno, so just a thought if your'e gyno prone
> 
> It seems to fit in with dropping the prop, since you've dropped that your test dose has gone from 1050mg EW to 800mg, so less aromatisation


Nice one, thanks mate, I'll give that a try and see how it goes. Luckily I don't seem to be gyno prone so should be fine from that perspective.

Repped!


----------



## flinty90

non of this trouble when natty bro :whistling:


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> non of this trouble when natty bro :whistling:


Lol, very true, that's even worse though :lol:


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol, very true, that's even worse though :lol:


AHHH but is it .... :confused1: ..

I have to admit i have been happy natty at minute, no real pressure , diet can be loose and you dont feel like your wasting your efforts etc or money..

my strength hasnt really changed much still hitting 12 reps at 200 kg on deads easy 100 kg bench for over 20 reps etc

only thing i find hard is losing that focus as you have when your on, trying to make it alll work together.. thats the only downside to bieng natty.. oh and maybe not feeling as tight as you do on gear, but maybe thats also diet bieng looser X


----------



## luther1

wouldnt have had all those problems 2 months into a nice little cruise either


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> wouldnt have had all those problems 2 months into a nice little cruise either


Yes, only gays do pct


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> AHHH but is it .... :confused1: ..
> 
> I have to admit i have been happy natty at minute, no real pressure , diet can be loose and you dont feel like your wasting your efforts etc or money..
> 
> my strength hasnt really changed much still hitting 12 reps at 200 kg on deads easy 100 kg bench for over 20 reps etc
> 
> only thing i find hard is losing that focus as you have when your on, trying to make it alll work together.. thats the only downside to bieng natty.. oh and maybe not feeling as tight as you do on gear, but maybe thats also diet bieng looser X


Yeah I know what you mean although I disagree about the diet part, I feel more guilty if I cheat natty as I know my body isn't still going to make the best of what's there as well as it would on gear. I cheat less on gear though as I do try to make the most of it as you say and that adds pressure I suppose.

Impressive that your strength hasn't changed much tbh, I would have expected some fall back. 200 for 12 is good going too, should video it, would look impressive!

I think I like the motivation being on gives me, makes me push myself that bit harder, partly because I'm able to and partly because I feel I should. I don't slouch off cycle at all but it just brings out that extra few % effort in me anyway.


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> wouldnt have had all those problems 2 months into a nice little cruise either


Only old cvnts with no natty test cruise


----------



## Ginger Ben

Eaten like a bodybuilding god today, albeit a small one lol

Meal 1 - 100g oats, 50g whey

Meal 2 - 100g oats, 50g whey

Meal 3 - 240g chicken, 50g raw weight rice, 70g broccoli

Meal 4 - 240g chicken, 50g raw weight rice, 70g broccoli

Meal 5 - TBC but will involve, meat, cheese and potatoes 

Meal 6 - shake before bed or quark and a scoop butterscotch ripple whey :drool:

No cheat, no biscuits, no flavour


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Eaten like a bodybuilding god today, albeit a small one lol
> 
> Meal 1 - 100g oats, 50g whey
> 
> Meal 2 - 100g oats, 50g whey
> 
> Meal 3 - 240g chicken, 50g raw weight rice, 70g broccoli
> 
> Meal 4 - 240g chicken, 50g raw weight rice, 70g broccoli
> 
> Meal 5 - TBC but will involve, meat, cheese and potatoes
> 
> Meal 6 - shake before bed or quark and a scoop butterscotch ripple whey :drool:
> 
> No cheat, no biscuits, no flavour


That's the spirit!! Lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> That's the spirit!! Lol


Just snuck 6 whole eggs in as fats were low


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Eaten like a bodybuilding god today, albeit a small one lol
> 
> Meal 1 - 100g oats, 50g whey
> 
> Meal 2 - 100g oats, 50g whey
> 
> Meal 3 - 240g chicken, 50g raw weight rice, 70g broccoli
> 
> Meal 4 - 240g chicken, 50g raw weight rice, 70g broccoli
> 
> Meal 5 - TBC but will involve, meat, cheese and potatoes
> 
> Meal 6 - shake before bed or quark and a scoop butterscotch ripple whey :drool:
> 
> No cheat, no biscuits, no flavour


welcome to my world lol that meal plan looks very similair to my daily one mate .. now do that for 25 weeks and tell me ya dont want a pack of jaffa cakes after it hahaha X


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> welcome to my world lol that meal plan looks very similair to my daily one mate .. now do that for 25 weeks and tell me ya dont want a pack of jaffa cakes after it hahaha X


Lol no way I could stick to it for more than a week without cheating somehow mate, I'm just not programmed to live like that. Fair play to those (including you) that can or even get close.

Just been shopping to m&s to scan the posh food on sale. Fvck me if Satan himself set up a hall of temptation for the clean eater it would be marks and spencers food hall!!


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> Yeah me too first time round, was uncontrollably rapey though, got none of that this time round.
> 
> You feeling more up for it now mate?
> 
> Alright mate, mixed bag in here at the moment lol! Dbol isn't giving me any problems to be honest mate, diet is really good most of the time so haven't bloated up since second week when body was adjusting to everything and I don't seem gyno prone as never get any itchy nips or lumps.
> 
> Prop is Fuerza labs, I have been using some testolic too which is much better.
> 
> Nice one


Sorry Ben,missed this. The gym was becoming a chore,just like like going to work. It was something I did routinely as opposed to something I wanted to do. A few days off and tonight I was looking forward to it. I think the gym is always harder when your not on cycle but I have refreshed my desire again


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> Sorry Ben,missed this. The gym was becoming a chore,just like like going to work. It was something I did routinely as opposed to something I wanted to do. A few days off and tonight I was looking forward to it. I think the gym is always harder when your not on cycle but I have refreshed my desire again


That's kind of how I felt today as well. Happens sometimes and a rest is normally what's needed.

Glad all's back on track for you now


----------



## TELBOR

Morning red, have a good day


----------



## biglbs

Morning smeg heads and fanny fancyers....


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning all, dog walk done, brekkie shake done.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Just had a look at pscarbs macros in another thread, very interesting reading as he never goes over 300g protein


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Just had a look at pscarbs macros in another thread, very interesting reading as he never goes over 300g protein


yep , whats so interesting about that for you mate ??


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> yep , whats so interesting about that for you mate ??


Would have expected it to be more to be honest. I eat more than that all the time and have wondered if its a waste. Obviously everybody is different but I have been thinking of cutting back a bit on the protein and maybe adding more carbs and fats.


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Would have expected it to be more to be honest. I eat more than that all the time and have wondered if its a waste. Obviously everybody is different but I have been thinking of cutting back a bit on the protein and maybe adding more carbs and fats.


MMMMM it is a thought mate like you say wonder how much we do waste ... my protein is up over 300 grams per day everyday and im natty (ok off cycle) so i do wonder if my protein should have come down or not, big bear says not so i just go with it.. but its definitely a good question mate,

anyone fancy experimenting for 4 weeks with less than 200 grams of protein each day to see how they feel or how it makes composition change ??


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> MMMMM it is a thought mate like you say wonder how much we do waste ... my protein is up over 300 grams per day everyday and im natty (ok off cycle) so i do wonder if my protein should have come down or not, big bear says not so i just go with it.. but its definitely a good question mate,
> 
> anyone fancy experimenting for 4 weeks with less than 200 grams of protein each day to see how they feel or how it makes composition change ??


 @luther1 should try it, can't lose what you haven't got can you pmsl

I'm not sure I'd go as low as sub 200g but maybe no more than 300. Paul obviously grows well on modest calories as his other macros weren't outrageous either, quite high carbs but nothing unusual. I might lower my protein to 300 and maybe up the rest a bit to balance calories and see what happens.


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> @luther1 should try it, can't lose what you haven't got can you pmsl
> 
> I'm not sure I'd go as low as sub 200g but maybe no more than 300. Paul obviously grows well on modest calories as his other macros weren't outrageous either, quite high carbs but nothing unusual. I might lower my protein to 300 and maybe up the rest a bit to balance calories and see what happens.


Why not give it a bash bro.. although you seem to have found a good balance at minute so i personally wouldnt mess with it but you can give it a go mate !!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> Why not give it a bash bro.. although you seem to have found a good balance at minute so i personally wouldnt mess with it but you can give it a go mate !!!


Yeah that's true enough, will be interesting to see what scales say on Thursday as I don't feel like I've really made any noticable progress this week so might need to up cals if anything. Problem is I don't count them everyday so I might be a bit off sometimes......


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Yeah that's true enough, will be interesting to see what scales say on Thursday as I don't feel like I've really made any noticable progress this week so might need to up cals if anything. Problem is I don't count them everyday so I might be a bit off sometimes......


dont worry bro ... not as if we are prepping for competition mate...

do you ever think we can find the perfect way forward for our bodies ?? its never going to be an exact science too many variables mate so what works this week will it work for the next 4 weeks etc ... ??

maybe we just need to readjust now and again to make sure we are doing best we can..

Always rings true in my mind what @Uriel said to me a few months ago now..

"what i am doing with big bear may work and it may work well, but that doesnt mean its the only way, and it also doesnt mean that its the best way for me, just one that works at this time "

best advice i was told to be fair . so many different ways to do this so its all about what makes us feel good, what gives us results, and whats manageable to maintain ...


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> dont worry bro ... not as if we are prepping for competition mate...
> 
> do you ever think we can find the perfect way forward for our bodies ?? its never going to be an exact science too many variables mate so what works this week will it work for the next 4 weeks etc ... ??
> 
> maybe we just need to readjust now and again to make sure we are doing best we can..
> 
> Always rings true in my mind what @Uriel said to me a few months ago now..
> 
> "what i am doing with big bear may work and it may work well, but that doesnt mean its the only way, and it also doesnt mean that its the best way for me, just one that works at this time "
> 
> best advice i was told to be fair . so many different ways to do this so its all about what makes us feel good, what gives us results, and whats manageable to maintain ...


Very true, I'd never be able to do that lol, I'd be in the biscuit barrel on day 3 pmsl

I like the idea of somebody writing me a plan that I need to follow based on me and what I want to do etc etc trying to factor in as many variables as they can but as you say there's no guarantee it's the best plan but is more than likely better than just trial and error which is what I do at the moment. I'm really surprised how many more carbs I can eat now I have dropped pasta and bread and am having just oats (main source), rice and spuds. That's something I've learnt recently from your advice and I've picked up other stuff from elsewhere.

It's really hard staying on top of it all though and trying to live a life as well. Hats off to those who compete at the top levels and still have jobs etc like Paul, it's truly impressive.

I think what you are doing suits you well, do you feel it is working as well now as it was a month or two ago?


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Very true, I'd never be able to do that lol, I'd be in the biscuit barrel on day 3 pmsl
> 
> I like the idea of somebody writing me a plan that I need to follow based on me and what I want to do etc etc trying to factor in as many variables as they can but as you say there's no guarantee it's the best plan but is more than likely better than just trial and error which is what I do at the moment. I'm really surprised how many more carbs I can eat now I have dropped pasta and bread and am having just oats (main source), rice and spuds. That's something I've learnt recently from your advice and I've picked up other stuff from elsewhere.
> 
> It's really hard staying on top of it all though and trying to live a life as well. Hats off to those who compete at the top levels and still have jobs etc like Paul, it's truly impressive.
> 
> I think what you are doing suits you well, do you feel it is working as well now as it was a month or two ago?


yes and no mate , but that could be due to me never doing carb cycling whilst on gear ..

my biggest thing for me mate is the basis of my diet hasnt changed for 25 weeks .. i did well on high carb days for 12 weeks. now im cycling the carbs but everything stays the same.

when i go back on cycle doing this diet i wil then see how much different it makes me feel. although im not sure wether it will be carb cycling whilst on gear as i think to have a zero carb day whilst training legs for example would just be a waste of a session ??

so i think the diet will stay the same but if carb cycling it will be worked around training aswell so more carbs when doing bigger bodyparts etc

maybe

legs and back day = high carbs

chest and shoulders day - med carbs

arms -cardio etc - low carbs

i cant imagine the need for zero carb days in a blast cycle personally...


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> yes and no mate , but that could be due to me never doing carb cycling whilst on gear ..
> 
> my biggest thing for me mate is the basis of my diet hasnt changed for 25 weeks .. i did well on high carb days for 12 weeks. now im cycling the carbs but everything stays the same.
> 
> when i go back on cycle doing this diet i wil then see how much different it makes me feel. although im not sure wether it will be carb cycling whilst on gear as i think to have a zero carb day whilst training legs for example would just be a waste of a session ??
> 
> so i think the diet will stay the same but if carb cycling it will be worked around training aswell so more carbs when doing bigger bodyparts etc
> 
> maybe
> 
> legs and back day = high carbs
> 
> chest and shoulders day - med carbs
> 
> arms -cardio etc - low carbs
> 
> i cant imagine the need for zero carb days in a blast cycle personally...


Guess the carb thing depends on whether the blast is a mass gainer or a recomp again. If looking for mass which I'm guessing you are then a zero carb day would seem unneccessary but maybe some low days around rest days or cardio only days as you say.

Interested to see how things shape up for you over next couple of months mate, you've worked hard so deserve some good results.


----------



## luther1

Thought


----------



## luther1

I'd


----------



## luther1

Be


----------



## luther1

The one


----------



## luther1

To take this journal


----------



## luther1

Into 3rd


----------



## luther1

Past flintys


----------



## luther1

Thankyou


----------



## Ginger Ben

Genius!


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Some good reading last couple pages from ben and flinty once again.

With the protein thing during cycle im on atm i doubt i've hit 300g probably more around 200g and carbs have been quite high and even still ive put on 2 stone so far and seem more defined than when i started but maybe thats the tren or the test/tren doses i dont know. Ive always thought this 300-400g protein perday was a myth IMO but i also think everybody is different as flintys quote says, one person may thrive on certain macro's and others struggle its why i dont really follow anybodys plan, but hats off like ben says to the likes of pscarb and the others who follow diets/plans to a tee all year around dont think i could do it.


----------



## flinty90

Yeah congrats Ben on this becoming 1st best journal on the site , and 3rd best thread altogether , great achievement mate and looking back from day 1 its a long hard road you have come down..,

glad to be a part of it mate X reps when i can


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> Yeah congrats Ben on this becoming 1st best journal on the site , and 3rd best thread altogether , great achievement mate and looking back from day 1 its a long hard road you have come down..,
> 
> glad to be a part of it mate X reps when i can


Not sure about best mate, longest yes lol.

It's all been good fun and I'm sure somewhere in here there is some good advice that others can learn from and some mistakes that I've and others have made that can be avoided.

Really appreciate your and everybody else's input.

I might have a celebratory protein shake


----------



## Richie186

I've learnt loads from this and other journals I follow, that's what they're for I think. Without them I think I'd still be fcuking about around the 94kg mark. Long may they all continue.


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Not sure about best mate, longest yes lol.
> 
> It's all been good fun and I'm sure somewhere in here there is some good advice that others can learn from and some mistakes that I've and others have made that can be avoided.
> 
> Really appreciate your and everybody else's input.
> 
> I might have a celebratory protein shake


yes mate have 2 1/2 scoops as its special lol...

your journal is great mate cos it has all us in it X


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> yes mate have 2 1/2 scoops as its special lol...
> 
> your journal is great mate cos it has all us in it X


I did it! Added evoo too 

Rock n roll!

Yes, you're right!


----------



## luther1

I wonder if people see this journal as the highest placing one,and think that there must be some awesome facts and figures getting thrown around the place by several hardcore bbers,then they open it up and find us lot talking [email protected]?


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> I wonder if people see this journal as the highest placing one,and think that there must be some awesome facts and figures getting thrown around the place by several hardcore bbers,then they open it up and find us lot talking [email protected]?


Pmsl I've wondered that too. I've always wanted some random person to chip in and say they've just read it all from page 1 and just wanted to say hello. Lol


----------



## Huntingground

Morning mate,

All good? What's the plans for today?


----------



## TELBOR

Morning red!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Huntingground said:


> Morning mate,
> 
> All good? What's the plans for today?


Morning mate, rest day again today, takig advice and going to try and stay out of gym until Saturday.

So today is eat well and working as usual really.

You training today?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breakfast - 100g oats, 50g whey, 25mg prov, 10mg dbol, vit c, fish oil, vit d, celery seed extract, multi vit.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Had a little fiddle with my fitness pal and have decided to try and stick to a slightly new plan.

3500 cals is target now

306g carbs and protein

117g fats

Same training and non training to start with and I'll see how it goes.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Had a little fiddle with my fitness pal and have decided to try and stick to a slightly new plan.
> 
> 3500 cals is target now
> 
> 306g carbs and protein
> 
> 117g fats
> 
> Same training and non training to start with and I'll see how it goes.


So precise at 306g 

When you back training mate?


----------



## luther1

so youre doing the 200 gms of protein experiment then ben?


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> So precise at 306g
> 
> When you back training mate?


Lol, well that's what it says to get an even 3500 but I'll aim to get close or a shade over 

Saturday is the plan mate, feel like I need some time off and by going on Saturday and potentially Sunday I can get two sessions in without having to wake up at 6am! I know, I'm a lazy cvnt  



luther1 said:


> so youre doing the 200 gms of protein experiment then ben?


No, the 306g experiment.....


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol, well that's what it says to get an even 3500 but I'll aim to get close or a shade over
> 
> Saturday is the plan mate, feel like I need some time off and by going on Saturday and potentially Sunday I can get two sessions in without having to wake up at 6am! I know, I'm a lazy cvnt
> 
> No, the 306g experiment.....


Not lazy at all mate, take it whilst its there!!

I got 9 hours in last night and feel better for it 

You'll be raring to go come Saturday!!


----------



## luther1

i read it as 306gms combined,not each haha. it was early,my bad


----------



## Ginger Ben

Makes a big difference not being half asleep when training, even a full dose of raze and sometimes I'm still yawning in between sets :lol:

I want to get a good few days food in and on target and then tear it apart at the weekend. Chest saturday, Legs Sunday 

Oh and I haven't had any adex for the last 3 days and guess what, I'm not dead! Or fat, or a woman. lol Going to drop to 0.5mg e3d and see how that goes. Have got one of those weekly pill organisers that old and ill people use as trying to remember things e3d is a ballache!!

Oh and on top of that my nuts have bounced back!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Chillin like a villain


----------



## luther1

ebay do a pill splitter ben if yours crumble when cutting


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> ebay do a pill splitter ben if yours crumble when cutting


Got one mate, just the bsi adex seems to crumble in it


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> Got one mate, just the bsi adex seems to crumble in it


get you,inspector gadget. ive got some bsi test ready for my next cycle,could be months away tho cos i cant eat solid food for about three months after my op next month


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> get you,inspector gadget. ive got some bsi test ready for my next cycle,could be months away tho cos i cant eat solid food for about three months after my op next month


lol, all the gear no idea, that's me mate! :lol:

Be interesting to see what you make of the bsi oils, as you know my chap has them now so would probably be my next lab if I get any more for this cycle. Not planning to but you never know! 

That's going to be very hard isn't it!? You going to cruise so you don't lose much muscle and just live off whey and oats??


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> lol, all the gear no idea, that's me mate! :lol:
> 
> Be interesting to see what you make of the bsi oils, as you know my chap has them now so would probably be my next lab if I get any more for this cycle. Not planning to but you never know! :x
> 
> That's going to be very hard isn't it!? You going to cruise so you don't lose much muscle and just live off whey and oats??[/
> 
> thats exactly what im going to do ben. hopefully only be out of the gym for two weeks and will stock up on different flavour proteins
> 
> QUOTE]


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> I guess with whey, oats and evoo that might be the perfect diet along with vits and minerals supps. Might end up making a beast out of you yet!


----------



## luther1

i was 14 6 this morning and since dropping that 9lb of fat and water i feel so lively. im earning more each day too because ive so much energy. and 3d abs


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> i was 14 6 this morning and since dropping that 9lb of fat and water i feel so lively. im earning more each day too because ive so much energy. and 3d abs


lol who'd have thought 3d abs could earn you a living, somebody should tell scott.....


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> lol who'd have thought 3d abs could earn you a living, somebody should tell scott.....


well,he does describe himself as an entrepeneur so you think he would have cottoned on.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Just read my op again, I was 212 lbs when I started this, off gear I'm around the same now....... :huh:


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Just read my op again, I was 212 lbs when I started this, off gear I'm around the same now....... :huh:


Does that mean I'm the only one of us to gain weight


----------



## Ginger Ben

Just to prove that I have recomped and not just wasted my time, here's one I'm not proud of from 2 and a half years ago about 6 months before I started the gym again



I got badly sunburnt having that taken...... :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Does that mean I'm the only one of us to gain weight


Yes and you're still the smallest :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Just to prove that I have recomped and not just wasted my time, here's one I'm not proud of from 2 and a half years ago about 6 months before I started the gym again
> 
> View attachment 110903
> 
> 
> I got badly sunburnt having that taken...... :lol:


Least you look happy 

Great work mate!


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Least you look happy
> 
> Great work mate!


Not the most impressive transformation but I've spent a lot of it trying to get bigger not leaner so I suppose it's gone well


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Not the most impressive transformation but I've spent a lot of it trying to get bigger not leaner so I suppose it's gone well


Mate it's an awesome transformation , worlds apart! You looked a fat, watery mess lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Mate it's an awesome transformation , worlds apart! You looked a fat, watery mess lol


lol, thanks mate. Ahh the good old days, 2 bottles of red wine a day without thinking twice about it and gin in the evenings :lol: Not good!!


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> Just to prove that I have recomped and not just wasted my time, here's one I'm not proud of from 2 and a half years ago about 6 months before I started the gym again
> 
> View attachment 110903
> 
> 
> I got badly sunburnt having that taken...... :lol:


Muffin tops and moobs,despite being the same weight benjy,you've come a long way. Replaced alot of unwanted fat for muscle and shape. You would think that two years of training would bring two stone of muscle,which it probably has,but you've lost two stone of fat along the the way,so mirror wise it's great,scale weight it isn't so


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> Yes and you're still the smallest :lol:


At 5'10" though he's only an inch shorter than us Ben


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> Muffin tops and moobs,despite being the same weight benjy,you've come a long way. Replaced alot of unwanted fat for muscle and shape. You would think that two years of training would bring two stone of muscle,which it probably has,but you've lost two stone of fat along the the way,so mirror wise it's great,scale weight it isn't so


Thanks Luther, proof again that scale weight isn't really important in the grand scheme of things I suppose. I'm pleased with how it's gone looking back at that picture, I was in worse shape than that a few months prior to that!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> At 5'10" though he's only an inch shorter than us Ben


I reckon he was wearing Cubans the retro cvnt lol


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> Thanks Luther, proof again that scale weight isn't really important in the grand scheme of things I suppose. I'm pleased with how it's gone looking back at that picture, I was in worse shape than that a few months prior to that!!


Fcuk me,you must have looked like a right pie eating Cnut. I thought you looked a total mess in that pic and didn't possible think you could look any worse,or at least allow yourself to get in such a blubbery state.

Just sayin


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> Fcuk me,you must have looked like a right pie eating Cnut. I thought you looked a total mess in that pic and didn't possible think you could look any worse,or at least allow yourself to get in such a blubbery state.
> 
> Just sayin


pmsl, yeah was deffo worse than that!


----------



## Richie186

Ginger Ben said:


> Just to prove that I have recomped and not just wasted my time, here's one I'm not proud of from 2 and a half years ago about 6 months before I started the gym again
> 
> View attachment 110903
> 
> 
> I got badly sunburnt having that taken...... :lol:


Proof if ever it was needed that that scales mean nothing. Massive shape change mate, doesn't look like the same bloke...apart from the transparent skin obviously.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Richie186 said:


> Proof if ever it was needed that that scales mean nothing. Massive shape change mate, doesn't look like the same bloke...apart from the transparent skin obviously.


lol thanks Richie, only mt2 can solve that affliction I think :lol:


----------



## luther1

Richie186 said:


> Proof if ever it was needed that that scales mean nothing. Massive shape change mate, doesn't look like the same bloke...apart from the transparent skin obviously.


And the bum fluff between his moobs


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> And the bum fluff between his moobs


Still there.... :tt2:


----------



## Ginger Ben

3600 cals today, spilled over to 340g protein.

Failed new diet at first try pmsl


----------



## JANIKvonD

morning amigo! how u feeling the day x


----------



## Mr_Morocco

morning, whats on the menu for breakfast


----------



## Ginger Ben

JANIKvonD said:


> morning amigo! how u feeling the day x


Morning hombre, I'm good thanks mate, walked the dog, done my jabs, got my leg over, had first meal and the sun is out. Can 't complain really. You?

I'm still off the gym, might go tomorrow but feel I should wait until Saturday.

Weighed in at 226 this morning so a pound down since last week, that's fvck all and given I've not really trained since Monday I'm not surprised. Might mean I need to up my calories though as on gear I should add weight even without training if eating enough. Am looking a bit leaner though so that's all good.

Proviron has kicked in nicely, libido is up, muscles feel harder and I get pumps in my bicep from cleaning my teeth! pmsl


----------



## Ginger Ben

Mr_Morocco said:


> morning, whats on the menu for breakfast


Hi mate, 800mg t400, 1000iu's hcg, 25mg proviron, 10mg dbol and some food


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> lol who'd have thought 3d abs could earn you a living, somebody should tell scott.....


just had my xrays done done and the nurse said to me '' the trouble with you muscle men is that you dont fit in the xray machines'' .


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> just had my xrays done done and the nurse said to me '' the trouble with you muscle men is that you dont fit in the xray machines'' .


Psychiatric nurse was it


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> Psychiatric nurse was it


yes,the patronising bitch


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> yes,the patronising bitch


lol, such a caring bunch aren't they.

All go well I take it? What's the procedure then? Knock you out with some gas then get the hammer out?


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> lol, such a caring bunch aren't they.
> 
> All go well I take it? What's the procedure then? Knock you out with some gas then get the hammer out?


kind of. they do an image now of how uw should look,so i have an appointment to see those next week. then op is either the first or third tuesday of march.

just been in hotel chocolat to get jens valentine,and luckily shes given up chocolate for lent,so

i get to have for my cheat, ha


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> kind of. they do an image now of how uw should look,so i have an appointment to see those next week. then op is either the first or third tuesday of march.
> 
> just been in hotel chocolat to get jens valentine,and luckily shes given up chocolate for lent,so
> 
> i get to have for my cheat, ha


Blimey, obviously pretty serious stuff, well I hope it all goes well and is worth it mate!

Nice touch you smooth old rascal. Mrs and I decided not to bother with it this year as really it's a load of old crap, no cards, no chocolate (both dieting) and she's on a 500 calorie day so no nice dinner either


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Ginger Ben said:


> Blimey, obviously pretty serious stuff, well I hope it all goes well and is worth it mate!
> 
> Nice touch you smooth old rascal. Mrs and I decided not to bother with it this year as really it's a load of old crap, no cards, no chocolate (both dieting) and she's on a 500 calorie day so no nice dinner either


Top man, same here :thumb:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Been a good day today food wise

Meal 1 - 100g oats, 50g.whey

Meal 2 - 6 eggs and a pepperami

Meal 3 - 280g lean beef mince, 75g rice,

Meal 4 - same as meal 1

Meal 5 - same as meal 3

Meal 6 - quark and a scoop whey

Meal 7 - shake with some evo

Will be around 4000 cals


----------



## Breda

Ben you off the gym mate? how come?

Old man Luther whats wrong with you? You fallin apart?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> Ben you off the gym mate? how come?
> 
> Old man Luther whats wrong with you? You fallin apart?


Hey broseph, just a few days rest mate, I'm sound, no injuries or anything just.needed a short break. Back in tomorrow as getting twitchy now.

How's your collar bone mate?


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


> Hey broseph, just a few days rest mate, I'm sound, no injuries or anything just.needed a short break. Back in tomorrow as getting twitchy now.
> 
> How's your collar bone mate?


Oh good stuff thought you were injured or havin enforced time out. I'm glad thats not the case and hope you get the most out of your rest time

All healed up mate, training as usual just need to get my diet sorted again


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> Oh good stuff thought you were injured or havin enforced time out. I'm glad thats not the case and hope you get the most out of your rest time
> 
> All healed up mate, training as usual just need to get my diet sorted again


Glad to gear it mate. What's the plan now then? Cycling?


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


> Glad to gear it mate. What's the plan now then? Cycling?


Well im on a bit of test at the minute, Not cycling i'm just on it

I'm tryin to drop a bit of fat so Kcals are lower than usual... Bit of a head fcuk but gotta remember why i'm eating less than what im used to


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> Well im on a bit of test at the minute, Not cycling i'm just on it
> 
> I'm tryin to drop a bit of fat so Kcals are lower than usual... Bit of a head fcuk but gotta remember why i'm eating less than what im used to


Good stuff, you'll get that shifted soon enough. I'll need to do the same once the dbol part of this cycle is over. Got winny to help and the Proviron seems to be starting to work as well


----------



## luther1

Breda said:


> Ben you off the gym mate? how come?
> 
> Old man Luther whats wrong with you? You fallin apart?


No,just having a little operation on my jaw to make my face as aesthetically pleasing as my body


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> Been a good day today food wise
> 
> Meal 1 - 100g oats, 50g.whey
> 
> Meal 2 - 6 eggs and a pepperami
> 
> Meal 3 - 280g lean beef mince, 75g rice,
> 
> Meal 4 - same as meal 1
> 
> Meal 5 - same as meal 3
> 
> Meal 6 - quark and a scoop whey
> 
> Meal 7 - shake with some evo
> 
> Will be around 4000 cals


A pepperami? Your not easily embarrassed are you benjamima?


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> A pepperami? Your not easily embarrassed are you benjamima?


Great taste and macros


----------



## Ginger Ben

4065 cals today


----------



## TELBOR

Training bumbler?

Have a good one ether way! It's Friday whoop whoop!


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Training bumbler?
> 
> Have a good one ether way! It's Friday whoop whoop!


Smashed the sh1t out of chest and tris mate. One of my best and favourite sessions in ages. Felt like skin was going to burst lol.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Chest and tris

Forgot notebook so from memory

Inc dbs

[email protected]

[email protected] - pb

[email protected]

[email protected] drop set to [email protected]

Cable flys

3 sets of 10-15 big squeeze on each rep

Weighted.dips

From.bw up.to +30kg.and back down again. No.idea of reps or sets went by feel

Close grip flat smith bench

4 sets at 60kg on bar, constant tension so no lock out at top or pause at bottom. Reps from 6-12

Vbar press downs

4 sets at 11 plates 10-15 reps

Ruined, driving home hurt and wife had to take my hoodie off pmsl


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Smashed the sh1t out of chest and tris mate. One of my best and favourite sessions in ages. Felt like skin was going to burst lol.


I knew you was up to no good 

Great work mate, PB's too!! :beer:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> I knew you was up to no good
> 
> Great work mate, PB's too!! :beer:


Cheers mate, yeah was a winner. 50's flew up like 30's lol so though fvck it I'm going bigger lol


----------



## biglbs

Getting strong now buddy,

you're gonna need to be thinking longer rest between sessions soon as bigger muscle=more damage ,due to strength=more recovery.


----------



## Ginger Ben

biglbs said:


> Getting strong now buddy,
> 
> you're gonna need to be thinking longer rest between sessions soon as bigger muscle=more damage ,due to strength=more recovery.


Thanks BL, I normally when all things go to plan do Monday, Wednesday, Friday and have the weekend off. However that doesn't always go to plan. Do you think 2 days on two days off might work or maybe even 1 day on 2 days off?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Took a cheeky post wo shot when I got home


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Took a cheeky post wo shot when I got home
> 
> View attachment 111036


Beast!!

Your Missus must think your a right pic whore


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Beast!!
> 
> Your Missus must think your a right pic whore


haha she does laugh and say are you showing this one to your boyfriends as well pmsl!


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> haha she does laugh and say are you showing this one to your boyfriends as well pmsl!


Lol, mine says that about @flinty90 if we're texting - jelly ain't she


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Lol, mine says that about @flinty90 if we're texting - jelly ain't she


lol, isn't that because you're usually naked when texting him??


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> lol, isn't that because you're usually naked when texting him??


And you as well :wub:


----------



## flinty90

looking fcukin great ben .. the diet , training and gear all definitely coming into its own now...

brilliant work bro


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> looking fcukin great ben .. the diet , training and gear all definitely coming into its own now...
> 
> brilliant work bro


Thanks mate, means a lot. Yeah it really seems to be working together really nicely at the moment. The proviron seems to have had quite a dramatic effect too which I wasn't really expecting tbh but has really made muscles feel harder and fuller, quite remarkable given it's only a week or so in.


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Thanks mate, means a lot. Yeah it really seems to be working together really nicely at the moment. The proviron seems to have had quite a dramatic effect too which I wasn't really expecting tbh but has really made muscles feel harder and fuller, quite remarkable given it's only a week or so in.


Proviron is very underrated IMO mate i feel great on it too already after 4 days ...

But im serious about your physique mate its really coming into its own,,, think of what you could have achieved a few months earlier if you had trusted the diet and not getting fat ..

I can see this year bieng a massive change for you , you have actually suprised me mate in the way that you have achieved that but still enjoy the balance of a few loose weekends now and again ...

Yet again teaching me something interesting ...

like i say bloody brilliant work .... you look so thick and dense mate arms have potential of bieng fcukin massive im sure of it.. chest is definitely cuttting in now as you can see difinitive muscle in there.. you have a hall of a chance of bieng really fcukin big mate i think ...

cant wait to see you in another 6 months !!!


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> Took a cheeky post wo shot when I got home
> 
> View attachment 111036


can you pull your pants up a bit higher please simon cowell.

looking big and thick benjy


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> Proviron is very underrated IMO mate i feel great on it too already after 4 days ...
> 
> But im serious about your physique mate its really coming into its own,,, think of what you could have achieved a few months earlier if you had trusted the diet and not getting fat ..
> 
> I can see this year bieng a massive change for you , you have actually suprised me mate in the way that you have achieved that but still enjoy the balance of a few loose weekends now and again ...
> 
> Yet again teaching me something interesting ...
> 
> like i say bloody brilliant work .... you look so thick and dense mate arms have potential of bieng fcukin massive im sure of it.. chest is definitely cuttting in now as you can see difinitive muscle in there.. you have a hall of a chance of bieng really fcukin big mate i think ...
> 
> cant wait to see you in another 6 months !!!


Yeah I should definitely have had more faith in the diet to begin with but live and learn, I shan't let it worry me as I'm on it now and making progress.

The balance is important to me as I've said before, I know I could achieve more if I were stricter but its about what works for the individual at the end of the day. I've come to terms with the limitations my lifestyle may have on what I can achieve physique wise and I'm happy with that. If I want to take it a step further I know what I need to do.

Thanks again for the kind words mate, means a lot and I really appreciate your help along the way :thumb:

Talking of in 6 months time, I reckon you'll be a sight to behold then as well! Really keen to see the next phase of your plans kick in.


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> can you pull your pants up a bit higher please simon cowell.
> 
> looking big and thick benjy


Lol, those joggers fall down easily so I have to hoik them up! pmsl

Thanks mate :thumb:


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Yeah I should definitely have had more faith in the diet to begin with but live and learn, I shan't let it worry me as I'm on it now and making progress.
> 
> The balance is important to me as I've said before, I know I could achieve more if I were stricter but its about what works for the individual at the end of the day. I've come to terms with the limitations my lifestyle may have on what I can achieve physique wise and I'm happy with that. If I want to take it a step further I know what I need to do.
> 
> Thanks again for the kind words mate, means a lot and I really appreciate your help along the way :thumb:
> 
> Talking of in 6 months time, I reckon you'll be a sight to behold then as well! Really keen to see the next phase of your plans kick in.


thanks mate i will certainly try... but i have to admit your genetics are definitely better than mine bro you can just see how you should look size wise, i will be fighting hard against my genetics mate to gain what you can achieve with relative ease !!!

your wrist thickness shows your meant to be a fcukin unit..

~My wrists are from a 9 year old girl mate seriously i should be pretty small to be honest with you !!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> thanks mate i will certainly try... but i have to admit your genetics are definitely better than mine bro you can just see how you should look size wise, i will be fighting hard against my genetics mate to gain what you can achieve with relative ease !!!
> 
> your wrist thickness shows your meant to be a fcukin unit..
> 
> ~My wrists are from a 9 year old girl mate seriously i should be pretty small to be honest with you !!!


I know you'll try, there's no doubt about it. Don't let something like genetics get in the way mate, that's what gear is for lol :lol:

Yeah I guess I do have quite thick wrists, I can just about get my hands round them so must be quite thick I suppose.


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> I know you'll try, there's no doubt about it. Don't let something like genetics get in the way mate, that's what gear is for lol :lol:
> 
> Yeah I guess I do have quite thick wrists, I can just about get my hands round them so must be quite thick I suppose.


yours are like @Incredible Bulk mate his wrists are thick too lol he said he is a like a puppy thats got to grow into his skin... hence he is also a fcukin unit ...


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> yours are like @Incredible Bulk mate his wrists are thick too lol he said he is a like a puppy thats got to grow into his skin... hence he is also a fcukin unit ...


lol, any comparison to him is probably not deserved unless he's a ginger too  but I see your point


----------



## biglbs

Now Ben ,i am gonna go so far as to say you are now a Unit!

Finaly it has happend for you,cannot rep you again yet but will,outstanding,makes me smile too 'cause i have said since i joined you would do it and bam,,,,,How many other cvnts used to poo poo me when i said about prov,you and flints had open minds so too have the others like Rob,guess what boom!

IGNORE THE FOOKING NAY SAYERS 'TILL YOU TRY IT!


----------



## TELBOR

Ben must have a raging hard on right now!!

Guarantee he will rape his wife or puppy in the next 30 mins to reinforce his unit-ness


----------



## biglbs

I think even the wildlife are at risk....


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Ben must have a raging hard on right now!!
> 
> Guarantee he will rape his wife or puppy in the next 30 mins to reinforce his unit-ness


Dog's sat on my lap, he might get a shock soon! pmsl


----------



## Ginger Ben

biglbs said:


> Now Ben ,i am gonna go so far as to say you are now a Unit!
> 
> Finaly it has happend for you,cannot rep you again yet but will,outstanding,makes me smile too 'cause i have said since i joined you would do it and bam,,,,,How many other cvnts used to poo poo me when i said about prov,you and flints had open minds so too have the others like Rob,guess what boom!
> 
> IGNORE THE FOOKING NAY SAYERS 'TILL YOU TRY IT!


Kind words BL, thank you very much and for your help/advice along the way!


----------



## biglbs

Ginger Ben said:


> Kind words BL, thank you very much and for your help/advice along the way!


Always a pleasure when you give and someone listens,then gets these kind of results by putting the effort and time in mate x


----------



## Ginger Ben

So legs tomorrow morning, will go in around 9 before the bellends arrive in their turned up jeans but not too early that I miss the cardio bunnies 

Plan is obliteration

Leg Press

Leg extn

Ham curls

walking lunges with db's

Calf raises


----------



## Ginger Ben

Cardio done, 40 minutes of hill walking with the dog in mud! Not a hardcore cardio session granted but better than not doing it


----------



## 25434

Hullo Ginger Ben...I'm somewhat concerned for the safety of the puppy? Can you ....cough....in fact confirm that no banana shaped object was placed near the vicinity of his bottom hole...ya know...in order to prove the "unit" thing?....I'm absolutely sure you are unittted up to the hilt an all...but......the puppy?.....oh boy.....

I'm teasing.....hey! have a great weekend...


----------



## Ginger Ben

Flubs said:


> Hullo Ginger Ben...I'm somewhat concerned for the safety of the puppy? Can you ....cough....in fact confirm that no banana shaped object was placed near the vicinity of his bottom hole...ya know...in order to prove the "unit" thing?....I'm absolutely sure you are unittted up to the hilt an all...but......the puppy?.....oh boy.....
> 
> I'm teasing.....hey! have a great weekend...


Pmsl. He's fine flubs he hopped off at the first sign of a twitch so I had to wrestle with the wife instead 

Have a great weekend too


----------



## Ginger Ben

3975 cals so far. Shake with evo later to take me to 4300 or so


----------



## Ginger Ben

Chest in bits and now I can't walk properly either..... 

Leg press

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Leg extension

[email protected]

[email protected] pb

[email protected]

[email protected]

10 slow reps @75

Ham curls

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Hack squat machine

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Feeling it out, not used before

Seated Calf raises

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] pb

[email protected]

[email protected]

Hyper extensions

12

[email protected]+15

[email protected]+15

[email protected]+15

5 mins on x trainer to loosen legs off as felt like concrete!


----------



## George-Bean

Ben you look great mate. No jokes about being ginger in this post! awesomeness indeed! have reps n likes till the cows come home.


----------



## Ginger Ben

George-Bean said:


> Ben you look great mate. No jokes about being ginger in this post! awesomeness indeed! have reps n likes till the cows come home.


Thanks George, ginger jokes are still allowed and in fact encouraged though


----------



## Ginger Ben

Behind on food today due to lazy weekend start but so far had

Meal 1 100g oats, 50g whey, 500ml skimmed milk pwo

Meal 2 as above minus milk

Meal 3 75g raw weight rice, 250g minced beef and veggies

Meal 4 will probably be eggs of some sort when get back from dog walk

Meal 5 cheat meal - curry time! 

Meal 6 - shake before bed


----------



## George-Bean

Meal 5, you can make very healthy currys that taste delicious.


----------



## Ginger Ben

George-Bean said:


> Meal 5, you can make very healthy currys that taste delicious.


This ones being delivered in a yellow grease stained paper bag 

If you have a recipe I'd like to see one though


----------



## George-Bean

Ok mate, Ill try and write it down, thing is I kind of just throw in a handful of this and that, I'm fortunate enough to be able to cook Indian (Gujarat based) food as good as a 60 year old Indian woman lol.


----------



## Ginger Ben

George-Bean said:


> Ok mate, Ill try and write it down, thing is I kind of just throw in a handful of this and that, I'm fortunate enough to be able to cook Indian (Gujarat based) food as good as a 60 year old Indian woman lol.


Sounds good to me. We have nepalese neighbours who cook amazing smelling food but they don't speak any English so its really hard to ask them what it is lol


----------



## Sweat

Got a progress summary in these pages somewhere? Since you got back on the gear I mean, weight gain, size, general feelings, recent progress pics etc etc?

Like 1.6 million pages in this journal per week...


----------



## Ginger Ben

Ginger Ben said:


> Took a cheeky post wo shot when I got home
> 
> View attachment 111036





Sweat said:


> Got a progress summary in these pages somewhere? Since you got back on the gear I mean, weight gain, size, general feelings, recent progress pics etc etc?
> 
> Like 1.6 million pages in this journal per week...


Most recent pic from yesterday mate. Weight is 226 at the moment. Feeling all good. Have upped cals to 4000 and seems to be ok in terms of getting them in. 2 more weeks left on dbol then a two week oral break followed by 4 weeks of winny then come off


----------



## Sweat

Ginger Ben said:


> Most recent pic from yesterday mate. Weight is 226 at the moment. Feeling all good. Have upped cals to 4000 and seems to be ok in terms of getting them in. 2 more weeks left on dbol then a two week oral break followed by 4 weeks of winny then come off


Looking good on that photo mate, some impressive muscle.

4k calories, jealous!!!! Back on 22-2400. Bring on the long awaited bulk once I finally done with this cut. 6 more weeks.

We're very close in weight at the moment, i've come down from 255-260lbs though, 210 would be fooking ideal for me.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sweat said:


> Looking good on that photo mate, some impressive muscle.
> 
> 4k calories, jealous!!!! Back on 22-2400. Bring on the long awaited bulk once I finally done with this cut. 6 more weeks.
> 
> We're very close in weight at the moment, i've come down from 255-260lbs though, 210 would be fooking ideal for me.


Thanks mate, just started to really notice it last week or so. Proviron seems to have made a big difference which I was impresses with. Good addition imo.

I'll deffo need to cut next cycle and hopefully then might look half reasonable. Lol

You're doing great mate, keep on cracking on


----------



## Sweat

Ginger Ben said:


> Thanks mate, just started to really notice it last week or so. Proviron seems to have made a big difference which I was impresses with. Good addition imo.
> 
> I'll deffo need to cut next cycle and hopefully then might look half reasonable. Lol
> 
> You're doing great mate, keep on cracking on


Don't put yourself down son, you look better than "half decent" at the moment, look awesome mate and if you keep packing the muscle on this time round, a small cut and it'll take it to next level. Keep it up!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning all, mums birthday today so off for a roast lunch with some family.

Rest day today and tomorrow then boulders Tuesday.

Have a good Sunday everybody


----------



## George-Bean

Ginger Ben said:


> Thanks mate, just started to really notice it last week or so. Proviron seems to have made a big difference which I was impresses with. Good addition imo.
> 
> I'll deffo need to cut next cycle and hopefully then might look half reasonable. Lol
> 
> You're doing great mate, keep on cracking on


Your looking like a eunuch

hmm, thats not right, I mean unit.

lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

Evening jockeys,

Really nice day with the family today, saw my cousins new baby who is very cute and had a nice roast lamb lunch. Birthday cake was consumed and some chocolates 

Chicken, rice and veg for dinner soon. Absolutely knackered tonight so definitely a rest day tomorrow and a decent nights kip is on the cards.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Evening jockeys,
> 
> Really nice day with the family today, saw my cousins new baby who is very cute and had a nice roast lamb lunch. Birthday cake was consumed and some chocolates
> 
> Chicken, rice and veg for dinner soon. Absolutely knackered tonight so definitely a rest day tomorrow and a decent nights kip is on the cards.


The new born baby had some lamb??

Pmsl

Sounds like a nice day mate, what did you but your mum? 10ml of Tren I bet


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> The new born baby had some lamb??
> 
> Pmsl
> 
> Sounds like a nice day mate, what did you but your mum? 10ml of Tren I bet


Lol no she just slept and smiled bless her.

Got her a small leather holder for train tickets, cards etc to put in her handbag.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol no she just slept and smiled bless her.
> 
> Got her a small leather holder for train tickets, cards etc to put in her handbag.


Your a good son 

Enjoy the rest ...... If you do rest


----------



## luther1

No pip. Just sayin'


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> No pip. Just sayin'


lol, now that is good news! How much did you pop in?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning all, had a good sleep last night, still feel a bit plop though, not sure why that is. No gym today, going to work, eat, rest and smash shoulders tomorrow morning


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> lol, now that is good news! How much did you pop in?[/quote
> 
> 250mg ha


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> lol, now that is good news! How much did you pop in?[/quote
> 
> 250mg ha


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> Morning all, had a good sleep last night, still feel a bit plop though, not sure why that is. No gym today, going to work, eat, rest and smash shoulders tomorrow morning


going to work,dont you mean walk down stairs?


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> going to work,dont you mean walk down stairs?


Well yeah but it's still working lol. Haven't even had a shower


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> Well yeah but it's still working lol. Haven't even had a shower


err,minty cnut


----------



## George-Bean

I cant make my mind up today, feel a bit lazy but dont want to waste the day.


----------



## Ginger Ben

George-Bean said:


> I cant make my mind up today, feel a bit lazy but dont want to waste the day.


To train or not to train, is that the question?


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> To train or not to train, is that the question?


Train


----------



## Richie186

X2


----------



## luther1

x3


----------



## Ginger Ben

I'm not training you cvnts, I was referring to the Baked Bean


----------



## George-Bean

hmm well I called the wife at work and asked her to call me at 2pm to wake me up as I didn't wanna oversleep, she didn't sound best pleased lol.


----------



## flinty90

good day to you cnuts x


----------



## George-Bean

The big guys here, look busy.....


----------



## TELBOR

George-Bean said:


> hmm well I called the wife at work and asked her to call me at 2pm to wake me up as I didn't wanna oversleep, she didn't sound best pleased lol.


Pmsl, so instead of an alarm you ask her to wake you up whilst she is working!!

You must have very large penis to get away with that shít


----------



## George-Bean

You wouldn't want it on your nose as a wart ;-D


----------



## flinty90

R0BLET said:


> Pmsl, so instead of an alarm you ask her to wake you up whilst she is working!!
> 
> You must BE A very large penis to get away with that shít


X 2


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> good day to you cnuts x


Afternoon mate, good weekend?


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Afternoon mate, good weekend?


yes mate thanks very good weekend and even better today i have had the nod. i have ben a good little boy for 12 weeks  now its tme to start RUNNING !!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> yes mate thanks very good weekend and even better today i have had the nod. i have ben a good little boy for 12 weeks  now its tme to start RUNNING !!!


Good, no more of this natty bullsh1t! lol


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Good, no more of this natty bullsh1t! lol


oh im still natty bro, im just going to start running PMSL


----------



## George-Bean

That reminds me I need to get my chimney pots repointed.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Feeling better, turns out I don't function well until I've eaten a few meals in the morning, had 2300 cals now and feeling much more chipper 

Just had a pair of right cvnts from Zenith windows turn up on the door step trying to sell me new fascia boards, must be the 3rd firm in as many weeks to come round?!?! Must be the season for cvnts


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> Feeling better, turns out I don't function well until I've eaten a few meals in the morning, had 2300 cals now and feeling much more chipper
> 
> Just had a pair of right cvnts from Zenith windows turn up on the door step trying to sell me new fascia boards, must be the 3rd firm in as many weeks to come round?!?! Must be the season for cvnts


either that or your house looks like a fcuking sh!thole


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> either that or your house looks like a fcuking sh!thole


Well the paint's a bit flakey in places on the current fascias but nothing to worry about. These two were proper wide boy cvnts though. Well one of them was, the other was a very red faced fat kid on his first day on the job who was so nervous I couldn't understand a word he was saying in between him gasping for breath.

They are sending somebody round at 6:30 to give me a quote, I have a feeling I might be out though... :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Evening fellow warriors, foods been spot on today, 3150 cals so far, higher fats, medium carbs is the plan on rest days so probably be around 350p, 200c and 150ish fats by the end of it all. Gym days carbs will be around 300, fats around 100 and protein the same at 350ish.

Easy on rest days to hit macros but I do sometimes struggle to get enough carbs in on gym days, powdered oats are fast becoming my best friend!

Shoulders tomorrow

Torture db lat raises up and down rack, might add 8's in to start and end a bit lighter but do mega slow reps with those

Smith Press - pyramiding and end on drop sets to failure, negatives, partials etc

Face pulls

db rear delt flys or rear delt cable flys

Wide grip upright rows

Done


----------



## Fatstuff

I've developed a love for the peanut butter bagle recently lol!!

Looking good in recent pics mate, looking dense as fcuk u beast!!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> I've developed a love for the peanut butter bagle recently lol!!
> 
> Looking good in recent pics mate, looking dense as fcuk u beast!!!


Mmmmmmm peanut butter is awesome!!

Thanks mate, getting there!


----------



## Richie186

Morning Big Ben. Training today? Have a good one mate.


----------



## TELBOR

Morning sausage jockey!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning chaps, yep hammered shoulders this morning and twas good 

DB raises up and down rack

3 sets using 8-10-12.5-15-17.5kg db's reps for first set were from 5-10, second set 3-10, final set 3-8

This is absolute hell! Gasping for a drink and couldn't raise bottle to my mouth! lol

Smith shoulder press

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] PB

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

excluding bar weight

Face Pulls

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] drop set to [email protected]

Rear delt cable flys standing

[email protected] x 3 sets

Wide Grip Upright rows

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Excluding bar weight


----------



## TELBOR

Good work Benjamin!


----------



## Richie186

Good effort mate hitting a pb after going up and the rack. Excellent work.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Richie186 said:


> Good effort mate hitting a pb after going up and the rack. Excellent work.


Cheers Richie, I might press first next session to see how it feels fresh, then get the pink db's out for the lat raises pmsl


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Cheers Richie, I might press first next session to see how it feels fresh, then get the pink db's out for the lat raises pmsl


wouldnt bother mate. best doing as you are and get bloid into muscles before heavy pressing bro...


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> wouldnt bother mate. best doing as you are and get bloid into muscles before heavy pressing bro...


Yeah that's true enough mate, although the db raises totally fvck me up so definitely hold back pressing a bit. Still enough to do the job though so not too worried.


----------



## Huntingground

Nice shoulder pressing mate. Feeling better after your rest? How many days did you last before you headed back down the gym. Bet it wasn't a full week :devil2:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Huntingground said:


> Nice shoulder pressing mate. Feeling better after your rest? How many days did you last before you headed back down the gym. Bet it wasn't a full week :devil2:


Thanks mate, nah was it fvck, 3 days off! lol

Made a world of difference though, also today was two days since last session which worked well. I may experiment with one day on, two days off whilst on cycle as I'm chucking a lot more weight around and doing quite a lot of volume so the extra days rest after each session might work well. I love lifting though so it's hard not to go more often but ultimately it's about doing what achieves the best results I suppose


----------



## Richie186

Ginger Ben said:


> Thanks mate, nah was it fvck, 3 days off! lol
> 
> Made a world of difference though, also today was two days since last session which worked well. I may experiment with one day on, two days off whilst on cycle as I'm chucking a lot more weight around and doing quite a lot of volume so the extra days rest after each session might work well. I love lifting though so it's hard not to go more often but ultimately it's about doing what achieves the best results I suppose


It's hard to stay away isn't it. When all said and done this is our hobby and we love doing it, even when we know we should abstain for the good of our bodies. I hate rest days with a passion.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Richie186 said:


> It's hard to stay away isn't it. When all said and done this is our hobby and we love doing it, even when we know we should abstain for the good of our bodies. I hate rest days with a passion.


It is mate, even though I have to drag myself out of bed half asleep to train when I get there 99% of the time I wake right up straight away and love it. When I don't train I find the mornings really drag and in fact the whole day tends to drag.

Might be the pre wo stims though..... :whistling:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Diet nailed today, chuffed with the food at the moment. Be interesting to see what difference it makes in a few weeks size and strength wise


----------



## Richie186

Morning Ben. Training today? Have a good one mate.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Richie186 said:


> Morning Ben. Training today? Have a good one mate.


Morning fella, no not today, shoulders battered from yesterday so will either go.tomorrow or Friday to hit back and bis. Going to see some friends in our old part of London tonight so might be a bit late home so getting up mega early might not happen tomorrow for the gym lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

Blood pressure 141/80 this morning. I'll take that on cycle


----------



## JANIKvonD

moarnin henk pot x


----------



## Ginger Ben

JANIKvonD said:


> moarnin henk pot x


Mornin buddy how's it dangling


----------



## JANIKvonD

Ginger Ben said:


> Mornin buddy how's it dangling


as low as ever mate. wits on the day?


----------



## Ginger Ben

JANIKvonD said:


> as low as ever mate. wits on the day?


Usual today, working, eating then off to London this evening to see some friends up where we used to live. Coming back tonight but might still be a bit of a late one. Driving though so no booze, getting a Thai takeaway though so looking forward to that 

You up to much? Oh you know I was thinking about your plight with the accutane and all that. Have you tried putting pure Aloe Vera gel on the acne? You can get it off ebay pretty cheaply (it goes a long way). Get the 99.9% pure stuff and I'm pretty sure it would help to take away the soreness even if it doesn't help actually cure it. It's a miracle product IMO, I use it on razor burn I get on my neck and it's the only thing that sorts it out. Try it, it's worth a £5 to find out if it helps.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Rescued a rather light weight day's eating with a 1014 cal shake, all clean too 

Brings me much more in line with where I want to be.


----------



## TELBOR

Enjoy the Thai!!


----------



## TELBOR

Double wànky tapatalk post!!


----------



## luther1

I bet the fat cnuts on his way up there salivating at the thought of his junk food regenesis,yet will try and justify his overindulgence by perpetuating the illusion of it being healthy


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> I bet the fat cnuts on his way up there salivating at the thought of his junk food regenesis,yet will try and justify his overindulgence by perpetuating the illusion of it being healthy


You borrowed Scott's dictionary??


----------



## biglbs

Ginger Ben said:


> Rescued a rather light weight day's eating with a 1014 cal shake, all clean too
> 
> Brings me much more in line with where I want to be.


Where is that?London?


----------



## George-Bean

Nice one on the 100kg shoulder press, very impressed mate.


----------



## luther1

R0BLET said:


> You borrowed Scott's dictionary??


Didn't use the words retort or conjecture did I?

Sometimes my masters degree rears its ugly head rob.


----------



## luther1

biglbs said:


> Where is that?London?


No,burger king


----------



## luther1

biglbs said:


> Where is that?London?


No,burger king


----------



## biglbs

luther1 said:


> Didn't use the words retort or conjecture did I?
> 
> Sometimes my masterbate degree rears its ugly head rob.


true fix


----------



## Sweat

Ginger Ben said:


> Morning chaps, yep hammered shoulders this morning and twas good
> 
> DB raises up and down rack
> 
> 3 sets using 8-10-12.5-15-17.5kg db's reps for first set were from 5-10, second set 3-10, final set 3-8
> 
> This is absolute hell! Gasping for a drink and couldn't raise bottle to my mouth! lol
> 
> Smith shoulder press
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected] PB
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> excluding bar weight
> 
> Face Pulls
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected] drop set to [email protected]
> 
> Rear delt cable flys standing
> 
> [email protected] x 3 sets
> 
> Wide Grip Upright rows
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Excluding bar weight


Ace pressing mate, even more so after the pre-fatigue on DB raises.

Won't be able to fit in your jacket soon due to huge boulders!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Pmsl morning all, glad you had fun playing unsupervised :lol:

Grub was good last night, beef curry, rice and some noodles. Very healthy 

Rest day today as just woken up! Back and bis getting a beating tomorrow


----------



## Ginger Ben

Weighed in at 230.7lbs this morning, 4lbs up on last week, got to be all muscle hasn't it....... :blink:

Also had a small accident when doing my test jab this morning, 1g slipped in instead of 800mg...... :rolleye:


----------



## Richie186

Clumsy Cnut. even if its 60% muscle mate its still a gain.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Richie186 said:


> Clumsy Cnut. even if its 60% muscle mate its still a gain.


lol I know, very careless :lol:

Yeah exactly, calories up from around 3300 to 4000 ed was bound to have an effect!


----------



## TELBOR

Dirty slag! I could of had that 200mg


----------



## flinty90

fcukin druggy b4stard...


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> fcukin druggy b4stard...


Means to an end, the end being awesomeness! :thumb:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Back and bis tomorrow. Plan is

100 chin ups with 20kg added mixed grips, as few sets as possible. Under 10 sets is plan

Tbar rows

One arm db rows

Hammer grip pull downs

Something for biceps


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Back and bis tomorrow. Plan is
> 
> 100 chin ups with 20kg added mixed grips, as few sets as possible. Under 10 sets is plan
> 
> Tbar rows
> 
> One arm db rows
> 
> Hammer grip pull downs
> 
> Something for biceps


Good luck by the time you get to "something for biceps" 

FOOKED! That's what you'll be :lol:


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Ginger Ben said:


> Back and bis tomorrow. Plan is
> 
> 100 chin ups with 20kg added mixed grips, as few sets as possible. Under 10 sets is plan
> 
> Tbar rows
> 
> One arm db rows
> 
> Hammer grip pull downs
> 
> Something for biceps


proper workout..im loving high volume training atm my body seems to react to it well


----------



## TELBOR

Mr_Morocco said:


> proper workout..im loving high volume training atm my body seems to react to it well


Along with high volume eating I hope


----------



## Mr_Morocco

R0BLET said:


> Along with high volume eating I hope


i ate alot during first 9 weeks of cycle got to 16 stone now ive dropped tren just test 800mg and low carbs may throw in some DNP for last 2 weeks aswell, looking nice and lean though i love tren


----------



## TELBOR

Mr_Morocco said:


> i ate alot during first 9 weeks of cycle got to 16 stone now ive dropped tren just test 800mg and low carbs may throw in some DNP for last 2 weeks aswell, looking nice and lean though i love tren


Should of gone opposite way then, higher tren and low test to see what I can really do!!

Fùck dnp, do some cardio ya dirty Arab


----------



## Mr_Morocco

R0BLET said:


> Should of gone opposite way then, higher tren and low test to see what I can really do!!
> 
> Fùck dnp, do some cardio ya dirty Arab


DNP + low carb + HIIT = winner


----------



## TELBOR

Mr_Morocco said:


> DNP + low carb + HIIT = winner


Plus GH and T3 = Winner


----------



## Ginger Ben

lol, something for biceps is only there if I need it to be, I suspect it won't be needed but a few curls for the girls can't hurt!


----------



## Mr_Morocco

R0BLET said:


> Plus GH and T3 = Winner


will most likely be on ghrp2/mod grf for 6 months soon as i start PCT


----------



## Ginger Ben

Mr_Morocco said:


> will most likely be on ghrp2/mod grf for 6 months soon as i start PCT


snap, though I may do IPAM not ghrp2, not sure yet


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> snap, though I may do IPAM not ghrp2, not sure yet


How about 4iu of HGH ed??


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> How about 4iu of HGH ed??


Few reasons really, don't want to shut down natty gh production, don't trust any hgh to be real and lastly the good stuff is very expensive.


----------



## Mr_Morocco

R0BLET said:


> How about 4iu of HGH ed??


hard to even get legit GH anyway you seen B-50's threads in the peptide section?


----------



## biglbs

Hyges is the one it appears,Jin is weak but ok,,,


----------



## Sweat

Mr_Morocco said:


> DNP + low carb + HIIT = winner





R0BLET said:


> Plus GH and T3 = Winner


TREN TREN TREN!!!


----------



## George-Bean

From people I know, tell me what tren does and how it should be used? Is tren DNP ?


----------



## Ginger Ben

George-Bean said:


> From people I know, tell me what tren does and how it should be used? Is tren DNP ?


It's a steroid used primarily to put lean mass on beef cattle I believe. It makes you very strong, has nutrient partitioning effects so can help make you leaner, doesn't aromatise to estrogen so no water retention. Has a number of side effects that vary from person to person.

Imo it should be used with a base of test and ideally by people with some experience of running a simple steroid cycle as it can fvck you up if you're not clued up

Dnp is not a steroid it is technicaly an industrial dye and used in a number of other industrial processes.

It's action in people is complicated but it basically makes your body very bad at using carbs for energy by turning them to heat instead so the body burns fat for fuel instead.


----------



## Ginger Ben

biglbs said:


> Hyges is the one it appears,Jin is weak but ok,,,


I find the whole gh thing very confusing tbh. Loads of fakes, loads of brands, some good some not etc etc


----------



## flinty90

its like fcukin chemistry 101 in here.. any fcukin weights getting lifted or just injecting yourself with olive oil :whistling:


----------



## biglbs

Ginger Ben said:


> I find the whole gh thing very confusing tbh. Loads of fakes, loads of brands, some good some not etc etc


You gotta realy take care on it mate,or you pay good money for sh1t!


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> its like fcukin chemistry 101 in here.. any fcukin weights getting lifted or just injecting yourself with olive oil :whistling:


Lol just learning mate. Rest day today,back and bis getting the treatment tomorrow morning 



biglbs said:


> You gotta realy take care on it mate,or you pay good money for sh1t!


That's my worry and why peps appeal more tbh. Easy to buy them from somewhere that has a good reputation. Although 3 jabs a day is a ball ache


----------



## loganator

biglbs said:


> Hyges is the one it appears,Jin is weak but ok,,,


have to contradict you there mare proper jin is like rocking horse **** now but is actually rocket fuel .....there are so many copys but you have to remember that just because it says jin on the box doesn't make it jin


----------



## biglbs

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol just learning mate. Rest day today,back and bis getting the treatment tomorrow morning
> 
> That's my worry and why peps appeal more tbh. Easy to buy them from somewhere that has a good reputation. Although 3 jabs a day is a ball ache


Can do upto 5/day!!!!


----------



## Richie186

Ginger Ben said:


> It's a steroid used primarily to put lean mass on beef cattle I believe. It makes you very strong, has nutrient partitioning effects so can help make you leaner, doesn't aromatise to estrogen so no water retention. Has a number of side effects that vary from person to person.
> 
> Imo it should be used with a base of test and ideally by people with some experience of running a simple steroid cycle as it can fvck you up if you're not clued up
> 
> Dnp is not a steroid it is technicaly an industrial dye and used in a number of other industrial processes.
> 
> It's action in people is complicated but it basically makes your body very bad at using carbs for energy by turning them to heat instead so the body burns fat for fuel instead.


Young lad of 19 found dead today in Epsom after taking DNP. I was reading earlier in the daily mail.


----------



## biglbs

loganator said:


> have to contradict you there mare proper jin is like rocking horse **** now but is actually rocket fuel .....there are so many copys but you have to remember that just because it says jin on the box doesn't make it jin


Sorry mate,the fact is ,it is near impossible to get,so hyges is the one to go with,unless you are dead certain it is proper,the copy Jins are reasonable and do at least contain gh in most cases,follow back to 50's threads on them at mo,all are being tested under near lab conditions mate,start here and look into his other threads,the man knows his onions jintropin or genotropin http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/muscle-research-peptides/212998-jintropin-genotropin.html and http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/muscle-research-peptides/213652-hygetropin-cn-lab-test.html, Pinwheel originals are great,but rocket fuel would be dr Lins hyges..also.these above pic are testing very well


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol just learning mate. Rest day today,back and bis getting the treatment tomorrow morning
> 
> That's my worry and why peps appeal more tbh. Easy to buy them from somewhere that has a good reputation. Although 3 jabs a day is a ball ache


3 jabs a day subq is p1ss easy mate im sure you know from HCG you dont even feel it and takes seconds


----------



## biglbs

Mr_Morocco said:


> 3 jabs a day subq is p1ss easy mate im sure you know from HCG you dont even feel it and takes seconds


I do mine Im as i have no fat! :whistling:


----------



## Mr_Morocco

biglbs said:


> I do mine Im as i have no fat! :whistling:


lol, i have a nice lil belly which im proud of, it'll love the jabs i reckon


----------



## biglbs

Richie186 said:


> Young lad of 19 found dead today in Epsom after taking DNP. I was reading earlier in the daily mail.


That SA (shooter )runner is in trouble,he ain't got a leg to stand on,though he may get sprung at last min,he is said to be hopping mad,but will bounce back !


----------



## Richie186

He got the wrong end of the stick when his girlfriend said he could shoot in her face for valentines day.


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Richie186 said:


> He got the wrong end of the stick when his girlfriend said he could shoot in her face for valentines day.


 :lol:


----------



## biglbs

Hop it you...


----------



## loganator

biglbs said:


> View attachment 111742
> 
> 
> Sorry mate,the fact is ,it is near impossible to get,so hyges is the one to go with,unless you are dead certain it is proper,the copy Jins are reasonable and do at least contain gh in most cases,follow back to 50's threads on them at mo,all are being tested under near lab conditions mate,start here and look into his other threads,the man knows his onions jintropin or genotropin http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/muscle-research-peptides/212998-jintropin-genotropin.html and http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/muscle-research-peptides/213652-hygetropin-cn-lab-test.html, Pinwheel originals are great,but rocket fuel would be dr Lins hyges..also.these above pic are testing very well


I understand what your saying but if it is a copy of jin that has been tested then it is not jin and has nothing to do with gensci ......was just saying that jin is far from weak thats all mate


----------



## biglbs

loganator said:


> I understand what your saying but if it is a copy of jin that has been tested then it is not jin and has nothing to do with gensci ......was just saying that jin is far from weak thats all mate


I understand what you are saying ,but my point all along is that it realy aint easy to get,so go hyges route,not much chance of buying bunk if you see what i mean?Jin will only ever be max srength if pharma,some hyges the Dr Lin for example have tested over in the past,as did some other 'tropins,due to chinese labs pushing the market,then after a year boom it is crap,i have an example here of such with me now,fortunatly it is old(like me)however consistant gear seems hyges..


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning all, back and bis


----------



## Ginger Ben

Well that went well

Chin ups all with 20kg added weight

16,12,10,10,10,9,8 so 75 reps

Dropped to 10kg added weight 10,10,5

100 rep total in 10 sets  

Tbar rows close grip

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Db rows

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Straight arm pulldowns

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Db concentration curl

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Felt strong and large, loved it!


----------



## JANIKvonD

some impressive lifting there mate :thumb:


----------



## Richie186

Nice work mate. Especially on the chin ups. 100 weighted reps is solid.


----------



## biglbs

They say we are closely related to monkeys,but Ben is a monkey,strong one too:thumb:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Thanks guys, the extra food over last week or so has really helped strength a lot, endurance feels pretty good now too as whilst the chins were tough I didn't feel totally wasted afterwards. Bring on chest tomorrow


----------



## flinty90

good session ginger knackers X


----------



## loganator

Ginger Ben said:


> Thanks guys, the extra food over last week or so has really helped strength a lot, endurance feels pretty good now too as whilst the chins were tough I didn't feel totally wasted afterwards. Bring on chest tomorrow


Just popped over to see how you are doing to take my mind off the hunger ...... then I read about all this extra food your eating and i fkin hate you !


----------



## flinty90

loganator said:


> Just popped over to see how you are doing to take my mind off the hunger ...... then I read about all this extra food your eating and i fkin hate you !


he is ginger mate did you ever need more of a reason to hate him ??


----------



## loganator

flinty90 said:


> he is ginger mate did you ever need more of a reason to hate him ??


I know mate .... Comin on here talkin about stuffin his ginger chops too lol !

Anyone would think its his blog or summat ......Ginger bens stuffin his ginger chops blog


----------



## flinty90

loganator said:


> I know mate .... Comin on here talkin about stuffin his ginger chops too lol !
> 
> Anyone would think its his blog or summat ......Ginger bens stuffin his ginger chops blog


all he does is eat and inject mate... cnut forgets he has to go to the gym aswell pmsl


----------



## loganator

I dont want to wind him up too much he might start posting pics of donuts and cakes on my log lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

Lol wouldn't be a good time to mention I'm about to sample jaffa cake protein then?? 

How's the prep going loganator? Still training like a loon I see!


----------



## biglbs

Oi that Oscar fella is out on bale now,the judge says there is little chance of him going on the run,as they are keeping his blades pmsl


----------



## loganator

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol wouldn't be a good time to mention I'm about to sample jaffa cake protein then??
> 
> How's the prep going loganator? Still training like a loon I see!


Got a niggle in my bicep but nothing serious .....really enjoying training legs and doing squats and presses separate to hammy's......getting pushed really hard by @shane87 and sound like im giving birth on a regular basis when squating with the evil cnut .....getting results though and enjoying smashing it up .....nothing feels better than walking out of the gym like robocop after legs haha


----------



## loganator

biglbs said:


> Oi that Oscar fella is out on bale now,the judge says there is little chance of him going on the run,as they are keeping his blades pmsl


I heard hes done a runner and the police are looking for a sawn off man with a shotgun


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol wouldn't be a good time to mention I'm about to sample jaffa cake protein then??
> 
> How's the prep going loganator? Still training like a loon I see!


Well....... Is it just Chocolate Orange?? Lol


----------



## biglbs

@loganator I hear you tore that bicep a bit , catching a falling UFO,just near the chippy on Weds eve about 9pm?


----------



## loganator

biglbs said:


> @loganator I hear you tore that bicep a bit , catching a falling UFO,just near the chippy on Weds eve about 9pm?


No mate its tennis elbow from all the chip eating haha


----------



## Ginger Ben

loganator said:


> Got a niggle in my bicep but nothing serious .....really enjoying training legs and doing squats and presses separate to hammy's......getting pushed really hard by @shane87 and sound like im giving birth on a regular basis when squating with the evil cnut .....getting results though and enjoying smashing it up .....nothing feels better than walking out of the gym like robocop after legs haha


The sessions look awesome. Your db lat raises up and down the rack are torture but I'm doing them everytime at the moment as seems to work well


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Well....... Is it just Chocolate Orange?? Lol


It's very nice mate, I have the first batch that's a bit light on choc so its very zesty orange. Very tasty


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> It's very nice mate, I have the first batch that's a bit light on choc so its very zesty orange. Very tasty


Yeah I saw the mess up, nice of them to tell us...... Still hasn't replied to me :cursing:

I've give them a fair few hundred quid now pmsl and we don't even get a sample of any new stuff 

Great when people PM asking for taste advice lol

Did you get your ibcaa's too Benjamin?


----------



## loganator

Ginger Ben said:


> The sessions look awesome. Your db lat raises up and down the rack are torture but I'm doing them everytime at the moment as seems to work well


They are also good for if you are getting strained from using weighty workouts over s long period of time as the intensity will keep your mass and allow joints to heal


----------



## Ginger Ben

Yeah got the ibcaas mate, will give them a spin Sunday as resting tomorrow. Shoulders feel knackered (just tired) so don't want to train chest tomorrow.


----------



## George-Bean

100 reps on the chin ups is monster, nice one.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning morning,

Upper body in bits today so definitely resting today and will hit chest and tris hard tomorrow.

Eating, bit of shopping and rugby on the cards today. Proper Saturday 

Have been thinking about what I'm doing in the gym in terms of how i train and I think its times to lower the reps down from the 10-15 range and really start moving some big weight around in the 4-8 rep range.

The higher rep stuff has been good and i enjoy it bit feel like I've stopped reacting to it as well as I was so time to mix it up.


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Morning morning,
> 
> Upper body in bits today so definitely resting today and will hit chest and tris hard tomorrow.
> 
> Eating, bit of shopping and rugby on the cards today. Proper Saturday
> 
> Have been thinking about what I'm doing in the gym in terms of how i train and I think its times to lower the reps down from the 10-15 range and really start moving some big weight around in the 4-8 rep range.
> 
> The higher rep stuff has been good and i enjoy it bit feel like I've stopped reacting to it as well as I was so time to mix it up.


give it a whirl mate i wouldnt go as low as 4 personally but deffo work the 6 - 10 reps imo and get some weight on bar...

its funny how you can get a weight and do 12 reps with good form then put a tiny bit more weight on where you would expect at least 6 reps but form goes to sh1t lol...

seems weight / form ratio is not as fluent as weight / reps ...


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> give it a whirl mate i wouldnt go as low as 4 personally but deffo work the 6 - 10 reps imo and get some weight on bar...
> 
> its funny how you can get a weight and do 12 reps with good form then put a tiny bit more weight on where you would expect at least 6 reps but form goes to sh1t lol...
> 
> seems weight / form ratio is not as fluent as weight / reps ...


Good plan mate, 6-10 feels good. I'll build up to two heavy working sets of 6-10. Will report back tomorrow


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Good plan mate, 6-10 feels good. I'll build up to two heavy working sets of 6-10. Will report back tomorrow


or deffo do a couple of sets at 6 - 10 then really go all out weight wise for a 4-6 set if you get more than 6 up weight next session ??


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> or deffo do a couple of sets at 6 - 10 then really go all out weight wise for a 4-6 set if you get more than 6 up weight next session ??


Yeah that's a good approach too. Looking forward to upping it for a few weeks, think with diet at the moment and gear working well I should be pretty strong on lower rep stuff.


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Yeah that's a good approach too. Looking forward to upping it for a few weeks, think with diet at the moment and gear working well I should be pretty strong on lower rep stuff.


definitely mate you should be really pulling some good weight with the bulk your putting on X


----------



## biglbs

You could even bang in some explosive 90% 1rm sets in the middle ,ie pyramid up then 4 x single of them, then back off to a useable weight for 5 rep range then with one set complete drop set for a change.


----------



## Ginger Ben

biglbs said:


> You could even bang in some explosive 90% 1rm sets in the middle ,ie pyramid up then 4 x single of them, then back off to a useable weight for 5 rep range then with one set complete drop set for a change.


Sounds good too mate. I'll have a play around and mix it up


----------



## Ginger Ben

Slow cooked beef and wild mushrooms for dinner with bone marrow  who'd be a vegetarian?!?!

4am start tomorrow to do an airport trip with inlaws, they are off on hols for a week, jelly 

Then home, breakfast, gym, shower, sex, sleep, eat, rugby, eat more, snooze, eat, top gear, sex, sleep


----------



## Milky

Negged for getting sex...


----------



## Ginger Ben

Milky said:


> Negged for getting sex...


Lol. still not happening eh mate? Tried chloroform?? :lol:


----------



## biglbs

I may..


----------



## biglbs

I might sleep better,sick of nockin one out tbh!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning all, early start today but fueled by a McDonald's breakfast I had a great gym session 

Chest and tris

Incline db bench

[email protected]

[email protected] rep pb

[email protected] big pb very happy!

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Cable flys

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Dips

[email protected]+25

[email protected]+40

[email protected]+30

[email protected]+20

[email protected]+15

Close grip incline bench smith constant tension

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

2 sets of partials to failure

Db flys low incline

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Vbar press downs

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] pb stack

[email protected]

[email protected]


----------



## Richie186

Good work sir. Macdonalds a secret weapon to get PBs?!?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Richie186 said:


> Good work sir. Macdonalds a secret weapon to get PBs?!?


Seemed to work mate lol


----------



## flinty90

great work mate i cant rep you yet but i will deffo owe you some for that !!!


----------



## Sweat

Great work on the DB PB's earlier mate, some big DB's to be throwing around!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Cheers lads, awkward things to get into position as was on my own but well chuffed with 5 good reps.

2 days off now, maybe core and cardio Tuesday then boulders on Wednesday.


----------



## TELBOR

Morning 60!!

That's your street name now, brap brap brap 

Have a good one!! :beer:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Morning 60!!
> 
> That's your street name now, brap brap brap
> 
> Have a good one!! :beer:


Lol morning mate have a good one too


----------



## flinty90

Ben :cowboy:


----------



## Ginger Ben

10 hours sleep last night! Needed that 

Rest day today and going to have a lower carb day as been feeling bloated last few days, not training tomorrow either (cardio and core maybe) so won't hurt today. I'll aim for under 150g which is half current target.


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> 10 hours sleep last night! Needed that
> 
> Rest day today and going to have a lower carb day as been feeling bloated last few days, not training tomorrow either (cardio and core maybe) so won't hurt today. I'll aim for under 150g which is half current target.


what cardio you been doing in general benathy ??


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> what cardio you been doing in general benathy ??


Does walking up the stairs to the gym count?? Honestly none mate, a few 5-10 min sessions pwo sometimes but not often and hardly pushing myself. Going to try and commit to one proper cardio session a week and 15 mins pwo each time as well and see if that helps.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Not too shabby ab outline for a fat cvnt on a bulk! :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Not too shabby ab outline for a fat cvnt on a bulk! :lol:
> 
> View attachment 112019


Love the towel shots


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Love the towel shots


I do them just for you :wub:


----------



## Ginger Ben

The eggs I have at the moment - Iceland large - claim to be 100 cals each, that seems a lot to me, I thought large eggs were usually around 70 cals?? Anybody got any thoughts?


----------



## JANIKvonD

Ginger Ben said:


> Not too shabby ab outline for a fat cvnt on a bulk! :lol:
> 
> View attachment 112019


nice flabs mate.....eh abs i mean


----------



## Ginger Ben

JANIKvonD said:


> nice flabs mate.....eh abs i mean


lol, don't worry I'm under no illusion that they are "abs" they are 3d though pmsl


----------



## JANIKvonD

Ginger Ben said:


> lol, don't worry I'm under no illusion that they are "abs" they are 3d though pmsl


how long u planning on cutting for mate, or just until u hit ur target weight/ visually how u want to be?


----------



## Ginger Ben

JANIKvonD said:



> how long u planning on cutting for mate, or just until u hit ur target weight/ visually how u want to be?


Not 100% sure tbh mate, I'm coming off the dbol today (been on just over 7 weeks) and taking a week off orals. Then starting winny for the last 5 weeks of cycle. Not changing calories so still technically a bulk. Plan then is to run peps for a few months (probably 3) to help keep gains and then look at doing a proper cut over summer on test, mast and maybe very low dose tren (100mg a week). Don't have a goal weight in mind really, more a look but I'll never be happy as as soon as I've got leaner I'll want to get bigger again lol


----------



## JANIKvonD

Ginger Ben said:


> Not 100% sure tbh mate, I'm coming off the dbol today (been on just over 7 weeks) and taking a week off orals. Then starting winny for the last 5 weeks of cycle. Not changing calories so still technically a bulk. Plan then is to run peps for a few months (probably 3) to help keep gains and then look at doing a proper cut over summer on test, mast and maybe very low dose tren (100mg a week). Don't have a goal weight in mind really, more a look but I'll never be happy as as soon as I've got leaner I'll want to get bigger again lol


sounds like a good well thought out few month ahead then :thumbup1: u coming off cycle +pct in 5 weeks then?


----------



## Ginger Ben

JANIKvonD said:


> sounds like a good well thought out few month ahead then :thumbup1: u coming off cycle +pct in 5 weeks then?


Coming off in 6 weeks, full pct yeah but starting peps straight after last test jab.


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Im kinda doing same as Benjamin i think, ive just finished bulking phase of cycle got 4 weeks left of test at 800mg and just started DNP+T3 today will run that for 2 weeks maybe more if i can handle it then 3-6 months of peptides. Took some pics after gym today then i wont take anymore until after i finish PCT and see if ive got rid of abit of fat.



No towel shots from me sorry r0b :tongue:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Mr_Morocco said:


> Im kinda doing same as Benjamin i think, ive just finished bulking phase of cycle got 4 weeks left of test at 800mg and just started DNP+T3 today will run that for 2 weeks maybe more if i can handle it then 3-6 months of peptides. Took some pics after gym today then i wont take anymore until after i finish PCT and see if ive got rid of abit of fat.
> 
> View attachment 112039
> View attachment 112040
> 
> 
> No towel shots from me sorry r0b :tongue:


You happy with how it's all gone so far mate? Looking forward to seeing what the peps are like tbh @Milky has had good results from them on a first time run so I'm hoping for a few benefits, better sleep, maybe some fat loss, better recovery and more gains kept between cycles.


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Ginger Ben said:


> You happy with how it's all gone so far mate? Looking forward to seeing what the peps are like tbh @Milky has had good results from them on a first time run so I'm hoping for a few benefits, better sleep, maybe some fat loss, better recovery and more gains kept between cycles.


Yea definatly mate, ive put on a nice bit of size and still kept leanish and seem to be abit more defined think the tren helped with that, im at 15st 6 today dont really have any bloat either.

Did you decide between IPAM and GHRP2 yet? I think im going to run GHRP2/MOD GRF 3x a day 100mg each, i havnt had the time to research IPAM yet and its benifits over GHRP2.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Mr_Morocco said:


> Yea definatly mate, ive put on a nice bit of size and still kept leanish and seem to be abit more defined think the tren helped with that, im at 15st 6 today dont really have any bloat either.
> 
> Did you decide between IPAM and GHRP2 yet? I think im going to run GHRP2/MOD GRF 3x a day 100mg each, i havnt had the time to research IPAM yet and its benifits over GHRP2.


You don't look like you're carrying too much excess flab so successful bulk I'd say. The smoothness will go when you come off and you'll be able to see what you're reallt left with then I reckon. Decent weight too, how tall are you?

Not yey mate, need to read more about ipam, main benefits seem to be that it can't cause any cortisol or prolactin rise above "normal" levels whereas in some people GHRP2 can, two things you really don't want in PCT imo.


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Ginger Ben said:


> You don't look like you're carrying too much excess flab so successful bulk I'd say. The smoothness will go when you come off and you'll be able to see what you're reallt left with then I reckon. Decent weight too, how tall are you?
> 
> Not yey mate, need to read more about ipam, main benefits seem to be that it can't cause any cortisol or prolactin rise above "normal" levels whereas in some people GHRP2 can, two things you really don't want in PCT imo.


Ive got a lil belly but thats about it quite happy tbh, about 5,11ish i think.

Im gonna have a good read today and prob order the stuff next week.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Mr_Morocco said:


> Ive got a lil belly but thats about it quite happy tbh, about 5,11ish i think.
> 
> Im gonna have a good read today and prob order the stuff next week.


Cool, let me know what you get and from where :thumb:


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> The eggs I have at the moment - Iceland large - claim to be 100 cals each, that seems a lot to me, I thought large eggs were usually around 70 cals?? Anybody got any thoughts?


Just eat em!


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Just eat em!


I did but it's not helpful when trying to keep track of macros :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Diet spot on today, will end up on around 330p, 150c, 150f. Cardio tomorrow morning urgh


----------



## George-Bean

I always thought a medium egg was 70 cals.

Morocco dude your looking good mate.


----------



## luther1

Just ordered choc silk,Jaffa cake and apple cinnamon. Just sayin


----------



## Huntingground

Morning Squire,

Defo put some size on in latest pic, you are bigger than what I thought. Maybe change avi, must be out of date now, or are you waiting for ds-style 3d abs


----------



## TELBOR

Morning 60!


----------



## flinty90

how do you feel at minute ben ?? do you feel big as you walk around mate in ya clothes etc ??? are people noticing much change bro ??


----------



## flinty90

also would be good to see some pics from when you very first started out to what you are at now mate, some side by side comparisons.. from the beginning etc ??


----------



## Sweat

Ginger Ben said:


> Not too shabby ab outline for a fat cvnt on a bulk! :lol:
> 
> View attachment 112019


CVNT, looking leaner than me and I been dieting for 12-13 weeks, need to up my game!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Huntingground said:


> Morning Squire,
> 
> Defo put some size on in latest pic, you are bigger than what I thought. Maybe change avi, must be out of date now, or are you waiting for ds-style 3d abs


Morning HG, thanks mate, I was 232lbs last weigh in day, next one is Thursday. Have droped my dbol now so be interesting to see what happens over next week or so. Not bothered about losing water weight but its still a bit of a headfvck when scales go down when trying to get bigger! Lol



R0BLET said:


> Morning 60!


Morning 36! 



flinty90 said:


> how do you feel at minute ben ?? do you feel big as you walk around mate in ya clothes etc ??? are people noticing much change bro ??


Bloody average tbh mate, tired all the time, no buzz from the test but just ploughing through. If it weren't for gains I've made is struggle to know I was on anything tbh. Weird as last time I was a walking hardon and felt really happy all the time. Clothes are tight Yeah, lots don't fit at the moment!



flinty90 said:


> also would be good to see some pics from when you very first started out to what you are at now mate, some side by side comparisons.. from the beginning etc ??


I put one up a while ago from about 2.5 years ago. Will try to find some more that actually show what sort of size I was. Might have some at very start of this journal too I think, but they aren't pre training


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sweat said:


> CVNT, looking leaner than me and I been dieting for 12-13 weeks, need to up my game!


Not that lean mate, just my fat creases into little ab shaped blocks!


----------



## Huntingground

Ginger Ben said:


> Morning HG, thanks mate, I was 232lbs last weigh in day, next one is Thursday. Have droped my dbol now so be interesting to see what happens over next week or so. Not bothered about losing water weight but its still a bit of a headfvck when scales go down when trying to get bigger! Lol


You'll be taking over me in the Scales Wars soon, the SHIC cannot come soon enough imo. How are the lifts, improving?

I struggle with losing weight, one minute I am happy that I am looking better and feeling semi-ripped, two mins later I am feeling like a Pencil Neck. This game is a head fck


----------



## Ginger Ben

Huntingground said:


> You'll be taking over me in the Scales Wars soon, the SHIC cannot come soon enough imo. How are the lifts, improving?
> 
> I struggle with losing weight, one minute I am happy that I am looking better and feeling semi-ripped, two mins later I am feeling like a Pencil Neck. This game is a head fck


Lol maybe but my lifts are nowhere near.yours mate. All going the right way though. Pbs most sessions on something so that's good. Haven't deadlifted or squatted for a few weeks as hurt my lower back and its still not 100% now.

I have a cut to do over summer and I know its going to screw with my head after about two weeks! Lol


----------



## flinty90

fat pmsl.... i seen more fat on fcukin oven chips.. get some food in ya and grow ya skinny whiney bitches x


----------



## Huntingground

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol maybe but my lifts are nowhere near.yours mate. All going the right way though. Pbs most sessions on something so that's good. Haven't deadlifted or squatted for a few weeks as hurt my lower back and its still not 100% now.
> 
> I have a cut to do over summer and I know its going to screw with my head after about two weeks! Lol


One thing I learn early on in this game, don't compare yourself with anybody but yourself and your PBs mate. If they are improving, that's all you can do 

Well done BTW and keep it up.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Huntingground said:


> One thing I learn early on in this game, don't compare yourself with anybody but yourself and your PBs mate. If they are improving, that's all you can do
> 
> Well done BTW and keep it up.


True words! Thanks mate, I intend to this time!


----------



## biglbs

Ginger Ben said:


> Not that lean mate, just my fat creases into little ab shaped blocks!


:lol:in stitches here,mine is in one ab shaped block ,,,, :thumb: :lol: :tongue:


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> :lol:in stitches here,mine is in one ab shaped block ,,,, :thumb: :lol: :tongue:


makes you laugh all these skinny cnuts claiming to be fat lol !!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> makes you laugh all these skinny cnuts claiming to be fat lol !!!


I weigh the same as you, just saying :whistling:


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> I weigh the same as you, just saying :whistling:


yes exactly im fat your skinny !!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Thinking of getting some protein bars/flapjacks in stock, any recommendations?


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> yes exactly im fat your skinny !!!


You must be a midget then as I'm not very tall


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> You must be a midget then as I'm not very tall


im not a midget im 5 ft 10


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> im not a midget im 5 ft 10


I'm 5 ft 11 so almost the same mate. Well that's cleared that up lol


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> I'm 5 ft 11 so almost the same mate. Well that's cleared that up lol


yes im fat your skinny


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Thinking of getting some protein bars/flapjacks in stock, any recommendations?


None


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> Thinking of getting some protein bars/flapjacks in stock, any recommendations?


Yes,don't stand up in a canoe


----------



## JANIKvonD

flinty90 said:


> im not a midget im 5 ft 10


 a hobbit then


----------



## JANIKvonD

hello ben, u having urself a good day


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> None


As much use as tits on a bull you are


----------



## Ginger Ben

JANIKvonD said:


> hello ben, u having urself a good day


Not so bad mate, rest day so getting agitated lol, other than that I'm sound. You?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Thus far 3200 cals, low on carbs, not intentional but got mashed spuds for tea with pork chops so that'll help


----------



## JANIKvonD

Ginger Ben said:


> Not so bad mate, rest day so getting agitated lol, other than that I'm sound. You?


Spent most the day training for a new system in work, bored out my t!ts. Glad to be home & chill out wi the sprogs. Rest day here too


----------



## luther1

Just saw Saleen loaf in tesco. £1.25,so didn't feel the need to drive 25 miles to my nearest morrisons to save 25p. Anywho, something like 68gms of carbs in 100gms of bread and the sugar was quite low considering. Anyway,didn't have £1.25 on me so I jogged on


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> Just saw Saleen loaf in tesco. £1.25,so didn't feel the need to drive 25 miles to my nearest morrisons to save 25p. Anywho, something like 68gms of carbs in 100gms of bread and the sugar was quite low considering. Anyway,didn't have £1.25 on me so I jogged on


1.25 in my local morrisons, don't know where these northern cvnts been getting there's for a squid


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> 1.25 in my local morrisons, don't know where these northern cvnts been getting there's for a squid


Grubs cheaper up there Ben because they live off of balm cakes and such like. Fcuking peasants


----------



## Richie186

Morrisons is a northern supermarket mate. They just charge you shandy drinkers more for the hell of it.


----------



## Richie186

I wish I could afford a balm cake. I survive by licking dust off parked cars and sucking the moisture out of my hobnail boot laces.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Richie186 said:


> I wish I could afford a balm cake. I survive by licking dust off parked cars and sucking the moisture out of my hobnail boot laces.


Sounds like robs bulking diet pmsl


----------



## Ginger Ben

Heavy boulders session tomorrow morning

Warm up with cables

Smith press to start

Heavy db lat raises

Face pulls on lat pull down

Superset front raises with rear delt db.flys

Heavy upright rows


----------



## loganator

Ginger Ben said:


> Heavy boulders session tomorrow morning
> 
> Warm up with cables
> 
> Smith press to start
> 
> Heavy db lat raises
> 
> Face pulls on lat pull down
> 
> Superset front raises with rear delt db.flys
> 
> Heavy upright rows


Nice session , been using pulls with the rope and balls to my torso for rear delts.....unorthadox but really hitting the spot


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning all, good shoulder session this morning

Seated smith press

Warm up sets

[email protected]

[email protected] pb

[email protected] pb

[email protected]

[email protected] no lockout

[email protected] very slow reps

Excluding bar weight

Face pulls on lat pulldown machine

[email protected]

[email protected] pb

[email protected] new pb!

[email protected] drop set to [email protected] drop set to [email protected]

Db lat raises

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] slow and strict

Front raises Superset

[email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

Rear delt db flys Superset

[email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

Straight bar upright rows

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] pb

[email protected]

Excluding bar weight


----------



## 25434

Morning Ginger Ben...quick swoosh thru...busy workout...pheweeee.....made me wanna sit down and have a coffee...haha..have a good day..


----------



## Ginger Ben

Flubs said:


> Morning Ginger Ben...quick swoosh thru...busy workout...pheweeee.....made me wanna sit down and have a coffee...haha..have a good day..


Morning Flubs, always a pleasure to have you swooshing around. Have a good day too!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sit Rep - feeling loads better since dropping the dbol, less tired, more appetite, more myself. Great drug, sh1tty sides.


----------



## Richie186

X2 mate. Felt great since dropping it. I'm sticking proviron in on Saturday, hope this improves things further.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Richie186 said:


> X2 mate. Felt great since dropping it. I'm sticking proviron in on Saturday, hope this improves things further.


Made me feel a bit better to start with then I didn't really notice it tbh, but I expect that was because of the effect of the dbol. Should start to feel really good again in a few days now I hope. Then I'm starting winny pmsl


----------



## Ginger Ben

Appetite is silly today, 3000 cals in so far, still hungry.......nuts, nuts are what I need


----------



## Ginger Ben

Hurry up and cook god damn you!!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Hot chilli and rice eaten, thank fvck, dog was starting to look tasty for a while.


----------



## luther1

Ben,protein bar deals

http://www.supplementdealz.co.uk/meal-replacements/254-grannys-protein-bars.html


----------



## Mr_Morocco

luther1 said:


> Ben,protein bar deals
> 
> http://www.supplementdealz.co.uk/meal-replacements/254-grannys-protein-bars.html


they look fkin niiiice...is that 34quid for 5 boxes or am i being a thick cnut?


----------



## Mr_Morocco

double post


----------



## luther1

Mr_Morocco said:


> they look fkin niiiice...is that 34quid for 5 boxes or am i being a thick cnut?


For once afghan,you're not being a thick Cnut


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> Ben,protein bar deals
> 
> http://www.supplementdealz.co.uk/meal-replacements/254-grannys-protein-bars.html


Thanks mate, they look good. Better be, got 5 boxes being delivered......


----------



## Ginger Ben

Legs tomorrow, night night all!


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> Thanks mate, they look good. Better be, got 5 boxes being delivered......


Me too,nomnom


----------



## TELBOR

Morning 60!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning all, leg time


----------



## Huntingground

Morning mate, enjoy smashing the legs. Heavy squatting at this time of the day - good luck


----------



## flinty90

Ben h34r:


----------



## TELBOR

Huntingground said:


> Morning mate, enjoy smashing the legs. Heavy squatting at this time of the day - good luck


When he says legs , he means legs, bums and tums


----------



## Ginger Ben

Huntingground said:


> Morning mate, enjoy smashing the legs. Heavy squatting at this time of the day - good luck


Heavy squatting is off the cards at any time of the day for me lol, lower back can't take it



flinty90 said:


> Ben h34r:


Ginger Ninja! :lol:



R0BLET said:


> When he says legs , he means legs, bums and tums


Thanks for the tip, it's a good class


----------



## Ginger Ben

Legs this morning - wanted to squat again so did lighter weight with more volume, not ideal but it's all I can do until lower back strengthens up, least it's better than not squatting!

Squats a2g (actually a2g!)

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Back felt good, weight was comfy but didn't want to risk more at this stage. Kept rest short so was still pretty hard work

Leg Extension - single leg at a time

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] - both legs together

[email protected] - both legs together

[email protected] - slow reps with a hold at top, legs together

Ham Curl plate loaded machine - single leg at a time

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Stiff Leg DL

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Calf Raises

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Variety of toes in, toes out etc

5 mins on x trainer to loosen legs off

Was a good session, think I'll try to add heavy leg press in next time after squats to make sure I'm still hitting some big weight with legs but some a-hole was using it today

Weight update - down 5 lbs since last week to 227.4 lbs. I can't see I'm losing muscle on 4000 cals a day and 1g a week test so can only be water loss from stopping the dbol 3 days ago. Don't mind that as strength up across the board and looking a bit leaner for it


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Ginger Ben said:


> Legs this morning - wanted to squat again so did lighter weight with more volume, not ideal but it's all I can do until lower back strengthens up, least it's better than not squatting!
> 
> Squats a2g (actually a2g!)
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Back felt good, weight was comfy but didn't want to risk more at this stage. Kept rest short so was still pretty hard work
> 
> Leg Extension - single leg at a time
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected] - both legs together
> 
> [email protected] - both legs together
> 
> [email protected] - slow reps with a hold at top, legs together
> 
> Ham Curl plate loaded machine - single leg at a time
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Stiff Leg DL
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Calf Raises
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Variety of toes in, toes out etc
> 
> 5 mins on x trainer to loosen legs off
> 
> Was a good session, think I'll try to add heavy leg press in next time after squats to make sure I'm still hitting some big weight with legs but some a-hole was using it today
> 
> Weight update - down 5 lbs since last week to 227.4 lbs. I can't see I'm losing muscle on 4000 cals a day and *1g a week test* so can only be water loss from stopping the dbol 3 days ago. Don't mind that as strength up across the board and looking a bit leaner for it


What a dirty roiding junky cnut


----------



## Ginger Ben

Mr_Morocco said:


> What a dirty roiding junky cnut


It's the sweet spot for me, can feel it much more than 800mg and same was true last cycle. Not going to fvck about anymore, 1g test a week is base for anything else from now on  :lol:


----------



## biglbs

Roiding ,dirty Ginger ,you should just say your 'Natty'! 

I would love to do 1g test to see what i could lift...


----------



## Ginger Ben

biglbs said:


> Roiding ,dirty Ginger ,you should just say your 'Natty'!
> 
> I would love to do 1g test to see what i could lift...


Lol, 1g is natty compared to some on here! Bonkers doses being kicked around at the moment by some. I probably wouldn't do a gram if I were running anything else but I'm not so really it's not that high......justifies it to himself.......lol

You'd probably stop the world spinning :lol:


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol, 1g is natty compared to some on here! Bonkers doses being kicked around at the moment by some. I probably wouldn't do a gram if I were running anything else but I'm not so really it's not that high......justifies it to himself.......lol
> 
> You'd probably stop the world spinning :lol:


Lol my next cycle will be 1g test, 600mg tren and some mast, no fookin about


----------



## TELBOR

Mr_Morocco said:


> Lol my next cycle will be 1g test, 600mg tren and some mast, no fookin about


Beginners cycle then :lol:


----------



## Mr_Morocco

R0BLET said:


> Beginners cycle then :lol:


You should do a beginners cycle mate, might actually grow some muscle :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Mr_Morocco said:


> You should do a beginners cycle mate, might actually grow some muscle :lol:


My goal is to be catabolic... Doing a grand job ATM pmsl


----------



## biglbs

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol, 1g is natty compared to some on here! Bonkers doses being kicked around at the moment by some. I probably wouldn't do a gram if I were running anything else but I'm not so really it's not that high......justifies it to himself.......lol
> 
> You'd probably stop the world spinning :lol:


That's why i said you should say you're natty....compared to them you are and i am Female!


----------



## JANIKvonD

natty :crying:

lovely leg sesh mate


----------



## Ginger Ben

Evening all, well over 4000 cals today....oops 

All spot on clean grub though so fvck it


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Evening all, well over 4000 cals today....oops
> 
> All spot on clean grub though so fvck it


good man


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Evening all, well over 4000 cals today....oops
> 
> All spot on clean grub though so fvck it


good man


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning champions,

Rest day today, popped my test and hcg in. Switched to an old vial of prochem today as finished burr. Forgot how thick pc gear is even warmed up, expecting pip city tomorrow!!

Out for a curry tonight woth a mate as girls are out for a meal somewhere else. Food will be normal diet today with enough calories held back to be able to enjoy the curry without worrying about it. Will be sticking to a tomato based curry with chicken or prawns, rice and a veg side. No bread or other naughtys


----------



## JANIKvonD

Ginger Ben said:


> Morning champions,
> 
> Rest day today, popped my test and hcg in. Switched to an old vial of prochem today as finished burr. Forgot how thick pc gear is even warmed up, expecting pip city tomorrow!!
> 
> Out for a curry tonight woth a mate as girls are out for a meal somewhere else. Food will be normal diet today with enough calories held back to be able to enjoy the curry without worrying about it. *Will be sticking to a tomato based curry with chicken or prawns, rice and a veg side. No bread or other naughtys*


get a couple nans down ya ffs, enjoy it.


----------



## JANIKvonD

& how do u rate the burr compaired to PC mate?


----------



## Ginger Ben

JANIKvonD said:


> get a couple nans down ya ffs, enjoy it.


Lol, to be honest mate as nice as they are they bloat me out to fvck and I can live without that, will have some poppadoms though, main reason I go for a curry :lol:



JANIKvonD said:


> & how do u rate the burr compaired to PC mate?


Burr is good imo mate, very smooth t400, prop is good too but a bit stingy. Their tren e works too, sent me mental! lol

PC I like as well, it works but it's so fvcking thick that i find it a chore to pin. Wouldn't buy anymore of it personally. I'll probably stick to Burr in the future, but would like to try WC and ROHM as both are well reviewed as long as genuine! Next cycle I might splash out on all pharma gear and see if I can tell the difference.


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> get a couple nans down ya ffs, enjoy it.


X2!

Peshwari is a winners choice 

Benjamin, get some wildcat in !! 20ml vials, cost effective lol


----------



## JANIKvonD

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol, to be honest mate as nice as they are they bloat me out to fvck and I can live without that, will have some poppadoms though, main reason I go for a curry :lol:
> 
> Burr is good imo mate, very smooth t400, prop is good too but a bit stingy. Their tren e works too, sent me mental! lol
> 
> PC I like as well, it works but it's so fvcking thick that i find it a chore to pin. Wouldn't buy anymore of it personally. I'll probably stick to Burr in the future, but would like to try WC and ROHM as both are well reviewed as long as genuine! Next cycle I might splash out on all pharma gear and see if I can tell the difference.





R0BLET said:


> X2!
> 
> Peshwari is a winners choice
> 
> Benjamin, get some wildcat in !! 20ml vials, cost effective lol


iv got 40ml of WC TNT450 sitting for my blast so ill report back on th WC.....it looks like cats p!ss


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> iv got 40ml of WC TNT450 sitting for my blast so ill report back on th WC.....it looks like cats p!ss


TNT sounds like a vial of awesomeness!!

Jab it now, right now :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> TNT sounds like a vial of awesomeness!!
> 
> Jab it now, right now :lol:


Jab it now so Rob can live his dream cycle vicariously through you pmsl.

Start a cycle you massive fanny. you know you want to


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Jab it now so Rob can live his dream cycle vicariously through you pmsl.
> 
> Start a cycle you massive fanny. you know you want to


But you have to train as well 

You fancy sponsoring my cycle pmsl


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> TNT sounds like a vial of awesomeness!!
> 
> Jab it now, right now :lol:





Ginger Ben said:


> Jab it now so Rob can live his dream cycle vicariously through you pmsl.
> 
> Start a cycle you massive fanny. you know you want to


i think id be as well tbh! docs gonna know either way lol. got 20ml of lableless test here iv got to try out also


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> But you have to train as well
> 
> You fancy sponsoring my cycle pmsl


Lands End to John O'Groats?


----------



## Ginger Ben

JANIKvonD said:


> i think id be as well tbh! docs gonna know either way lol. got 20ml of lableless test here iv got to try out also


That probably will be cat's pi55 lol


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Lands End to John O'Groats?


That's the one!

It's for the Society of Disabled Gingers Association


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> That's the one!
> 
> It's for the Society of Disabled Gingers Association


Lol slag


----------



## Ginger Ben

Smart picture, the young upstart and the old master


----------



## JANIKvonD

Ginger Ben said:


> View attachment 112494
> 
> 
> Smart picture, the young upstart and the old master


whos the youngser?


----------



## luther1

phil heath


----------



## Ginger Ben

JANIKvonD said:


> whos the youngser?


FFS!! Phil Heath


----------



## luther1

yes,ffs,that ones certainly not breda


----------



## JANIKvonD

luther1 said:


> phil heath





Ginger Ben said:


> FFS!! Phil Heath


ffs i thought it was recent.....see i have great interest in the bb'ing p!sh :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Food so far today in case anybody is interested

Meal 1 - 500ml semi skimmed milk, 100g oats, 50g whey

Meal 2 - 8 whole eggs, teaspoon evoo

Meal 3 - Snack - MP Protein Cookie (found a few at the back of the cupboard, result)

Meal 4 - 250g lean beef mince, 75g raw weight basmati rice, mushrooms, tomatoes, spices etc and 100g quark mixed in

Meal 5 - 100g oats, 40g peanut butter, 50g whey

Meal 6 - Out for curry so all bets are off - but will be as good as I feel like, certainly no booze

Meal 7 - 25g whey and some pb before bed

Meal 5 will be at around 5:30 but currently I'm sat on 2704 cals, 177g carbs, 123g fat, 233g protein.

Meal 5 will take me to around 3500 so plus curry and a shake before bed that's an easy 5000cal day 

Back and bis getting a proper spanking tomorrow!! Going to start to work on width of arms by doing reverse grip curls and hammer curls. Biceps have a decent bulge and peak to them but look a bit narrow if you get my meaning, from a front on view. I hardly train them at all directly and they are sitting at just over 17" cold today so be nice to see what they do if I hit the crap out of them for a while


----------



## Mr_Morocco

JANIKvonD said:


> & how do u rate the burr compaired to PC mate?


Burr is the dogs mate, smoother than PC and pip free, next cycle will be all Burr or wildcat, i reckon BSI is hit n miss i was on the tren e and tren extreme but thought id have alot more sides than i did, seemed to have more sides on the burr tren e


----------



## JANIKvonD

Mr_Morocco said:


> Burr is the dogs mate, smoother than PC and pip free, next cycle will be all Burr or wildcat, i reckon BSI is hit n miss i was on the tren e and tren extreme but *thought id have alot more sides than i did*, seemed to have more sides on the burr tren e


seems to be the same story across the board mate....im swerving it


----------



## TELBOR

All about the reverse grip bicep work lol

Ruins me!!

Good work on the food fatty


----------



## Ginger Ben

Royal tandoori mixed grill...... 

Pint of kingfisher too 

Don't care. Gym tomorrow.


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Royal tandoori mixed grill......
> 
> Pint of kingfisher too
> 
> Don't care. Gym tomorrow.


Enjoy it bro !!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> Enjoy it bro !!!


I did. Now on the peppermint tea to stop indigestion! Lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning all, very windy here last night, mainly from my direction :lol:

Back and bis getting it this morning, bastard gym not open til 8:30 though


----------



## Ginger Ben

Pip!! Left quad feels dead, farking pro chem. Might need to order some more gear for end of cycle. Thinking sustanon at 900mg ew as burr do a 300mg/ml sust


----------



## flinty90

LOL you and your gear its like a fcukin bag of revels you never know which one your going to pull out next hahaha..

you ever just done a cycle rhat you said you were going to and stuck to it all way through bro pmsl X


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> LOL you and your gear its like a fcukin bag of revels you never know which one your going to pull out next hahaha..
> 
> you ever just done a cycle rhat you said you were going to and stuck to it all way through bro pmsl X


Lol well this one is going to plan but because I've upped test a bit I don't have enough to finish it. Also PC gear is really pippy. Sust is still just test so I'm not changing compounds just esters


----------



## flinty90

OK get smashing that ginger tosser body in gym then x


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> OK get smashing that ginger tosser body in gym then x


Lol thanks, I think


----------



## luther1

I've got some burr and bsi test if you get short short Ben ill happily send over. My 6 meals a day on my cruise is going well,lost 2lbs this week. 14 2 now ffs


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Pip!! Left quad feels dead, farking pro chem. Might need to order some more gear for end of cycle. Thinking sustanon at 900mg ew as burr do a 300mg/ml sust


Pussy / Junkie


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> I've got some burr and bsi test if you get short short Ben ill happily send over. My 6 meals a day on my cruise is going well,lost 2lbs this week. 14 2 now ffs


Thanks mate much appreciated


----------



## jon-kent

Thought i'd have a look in here as we'r both always abusing Rob lol. Good journal name mate ! You just need a beard now haha.

Good going as well buddy :thumbup1:


----------



## Ginger Ben

jon-kent said:


> Thought i'd have a look in here as we'r both always abusing Rob lol. Good journal name mate ! You just need a beard now haha.
> 
> Good going as well buddy :thumbup1:


Welcome aboard mate, good to have you in


----------



## Ginger Ben

Back and bis from this morning

Chin ups

Warm ups at body weight

[email protected]+15

[email protected]+25

[email protected]+40 PB

[email protected]+45 PB

4+1+failed rep @+45

[email protected]+35

[email protected]+25

Tbar rows

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] pb

[email protected]

[email protected]

17 to [email protected]

Db rows

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Hammer grip pull downs

[email protected]

[email protected] stack

[email protected]

[email protected]

DB hammer curls giant sets

[email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

[email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

[email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

[email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

Reverse grip ez bar curls

Felt ****ty, not a natural position for my arms so sacked it off.

Very happy with strength at the moment considering I've dropped dbol now and strength is still climbing across all major lifts.

Cheeky weigh in at 228 this morning, so no more lost since Thursday which is good.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Back and bis from this morning
> 
> Chin ups
> 
> Warm ups at body weight
> 
> [email protected]+15
> 
> [email protected]+25
> 
> [email protected]+40 PB
> 
> [email protected]+45 PB
> 
> 4+1+failed rep @+45
> 
> [email protected]+35
> 
> [email protected]+25
> 
> Tbar rows
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected] pb
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> 17 to [email protected]
> 
> Db rows
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Hammer grip pull downs
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected] stack
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> DB hammer curls giant sets
> 
> [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]
> 
> [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]
> 
> [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]
> 
> [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]
> 
> Reverse grip ez bar curls
> 
> Felt ****ty, not a natural position for my arms so sacked it off.
> 
> Very happy with strength at the moment considering I've dropped dbol now and strength is still climbing across all major lifts.
> 
> Cheeky weigh in at 228 this morning, so no more lost since Thursday which is good.


You bender!

The reverse grip hurts as you don't do them lol Keep trying them, proper killer 

Deads.... I see no deads mate? Lower back still giving you trouble?

Some good PB's coming along mate, smash the winny in and blast though the new PB's !!


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> You bender!
> 
> The reverse grip hurts as you don't do them lol Keep trying them, proper killer
> 
> Deads.... I see no deads mate? Lower back still giving you trouble?
> 
> Some good PB's coming along mate, smash the winny in and blast though the new PB's !!


Lol no it didn't hurt mate just my arms physically don't allow me to do it properly. Too hench.... :whistling:

Sacked deads off all together mate, I tried rack pulls today and I just can't get it right. Normal deads don't feel right either I don't know why but fvck them, they aren't necessary.


----------



## flinty90

session looks good mate, very strong still as you say.. will be interested to hear how the winny makes you feel for last few weeks of cycle, im thinking about it or anavar whilst im in cruise mode for 4 - 6 weeks ..

keep up the good work mate and please please please lets get a session together fcuk me anyone would think we are in australia away its not even 2 hours at a middle meet point X


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol no it didn't hurt mate just my arms physically don't allow me to do it properly. Too hench.... :whistling:
> 
> Sacked deads off all together mate, I tried rack pulls today and I just can't get it right. Normal deads don't feel right either I don't know why but fvck them, they aren't necessary.


I have spastic arms lol try them again with a wider or more closer grip 

Suppose deads are necessary for a guy your size tbh, I like them ATM and they're really helping my thickness IMO 

Keep at it mate, some great work being done!!


----------



## luther1

flinty90 said:


> session looks good mate, very strong still as you say.. will be interested to hear how the winny makes you feel for last few weeks of cycle, im thinking about it or anavar whilst im in cruise mode for 4 - 6 weeks ..
> 
> keep up the good work mate and please please please lets get a session together fcuk me anyone would think we are in australia away its not even 2 hours at a middle meet point X


After my operation I'll pick Ben up on the way up bro

Did your protein bars get delayed Ben?


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> After my operation I'll pick Ben up on the way up bro
> 
> Did your protein bars get delayed Ben?


Yes they did mate, fishy......lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> session looks good mate, very strong still as you say.. will be interested to hear how the winny makes you feel for last few weeks of cycle, im thinking about it or anavar whilst im in cruise mode for 4 - 6 weeks ..
> 
> keep up the good work mate and please please please lets get a session together fcuk me anyone would think we are in australia away its not even 2 hours at a middle meet point X


Thanks mate, deffo up for a session, just need to book in a day and get it done don't we.

I'm going to start winny on monday I think, looking forward to seeing what it does.


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> I have spastic arms lol try them again with a wider or more closer grip
> 
> Suppose deads are necessary for a guy your size tbh, I like them ATM and they're really helping my thickness IMO
> 
> Keep at it mate, some great work being done!!


Lol I don't know what it is but I find it really uncomfortable gripping an ez bar overhand for some reason. It's like my arms don't rotate properly lol

I think tbars, db rows and Sldl on leg day should keep thickness in back but I may pick them up again at some stage. Maybe trap bar deads as less pressure on lower back with those.


----------



## Richie186

luther1 said:


> After my operation I'll pick Ben up on the way up bro
> 
> Did your protein bars get delayed Ben?




Luther picks up Ben on the way to the gym.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Richie186 said:


> View attachment 112637
> 
> 
> Luther picks up Ben on the way to the gym.


Flmao hahahahaha reps when I can!!


----------



## luther1

Richie186 said:


> View attachment 112637
> 
> 
> Luther picks up Ben on the way to the gym.


I'd take that physique any day

And the bloke pushing


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> I'd take that physique any day
> 
> And the bloke pushing


you already have that physique lol !! just a little smaller


----------



## Ginger Ben

Had slow braised beef brisket with oxtail and Welsh rarebit for lunch. Amazing pub we found about 15 minutes away.

Dinner is steak, wedges and veg.


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Had slow braised beef brisket with oxtail and Welsh rarebit for lunch. Amazing pub we found about 15 minutes away.
> 
> Dinner is steak, wedges and veg.


indians , beer and pubs lol love your diet plan bro, please be my mentor X


----------



## luther1

flinty90 said:


> indians , beer and pubs lol love your diet plan bro, please be my mentor X


Don't forget last weeks Thai lol


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> Don't forget last weeks Thai lol


lol im genuinely jelly mate as he seems to be lean and eat fcukin great stuff most weekends ....

ginger stinking **** genetics it seems ...


----------



## Ginger Ben

Lol sorry lads, that's how I roll


----------



## flinty90

if i sniff a donut im fcukin cutting for 3 months to lose the fat pmsl


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> if i sniff a donut im fcukin cutting for 3 months to lose the fat pmsl


I do intend to do a proper cut over the summer, going to be a challenge I think but got to be done!!


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> but got to be done!!


Why has it?

Got a photo shoot, beach holiday.....

Keep growing mate, your not getting fat are you!!


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> I do intend to do a proper cut over the summer, going to be a challenge I think but got to be done!!


are you fcukin serious ??? cut for what ???


----------



## flinty90

seriously mate your in prime position to grow grow grow ..


----------



## Ginger Ben

3d abs you cvnts 

No seriously I'm not fat but I'm hardly what I'd call acceptably lean imo either. I want to lose lower back and belly fat, chest fat and generally get more definition and vascular.


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> 3d abs you cvnts
> 
> No seriously I'm not fat but I'm hardly what I'd call acceptably lean imo either. I want to lose lower back and belly fat, chest fat and generally get more definition and vascular.


yes exactly keep fcukin growing out of your skin ... if you cut your a cnut X


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> yes exactly keep fcukin growing out of your skin ... if you cut your a cnut X


Pmsl well I'm not being the forum cvnt so maybe I should rethink it.....lol


----------



## Richie186

Ginger Ben said:


> Pmsl well I'm not being the forum cvnt so maybe I should rethink it.....lol


No your not, that's my job!!


----------



## flinty90

Richie186 said:


> No your not, that's my job!!


actually its @luther1 's job


----------



## luther1

Fcuk it. Doing a Ben,and going for an all you can eat Indian tonight. No kingfisher though. Rack up that tikka because the L unit is in full affect you turban wearing cnuts.


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> Fcuk it. Doing a Ben,and going for an all you can eat Indian tonight. No kingfisher though. Rack up that tikka because the L unit is in full affect you turban wearing cnuts.


Pmsl. get involved!!


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> Pmsl. get involved!!


It seems the way forward benjy


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> actually its @luther1 's job


Not me for once


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> actually its @luther1 's job


Double post!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Double post!!


Forum cvnt


----------



## Ginger Ben

Changed dinner to 250g beef mince, 70g raw weight rice, herbs, chilli etc.

Cooking rice in stock recently, makes it much more interesting.


----------



## luther1

So it went like this

Chicken tikka,onion,mango chutney

Chicken balti,mushroom rice

Chicken dansak,mushroom rice

Chicken tikka,garlic naan,mango chutney

Strawberries,pineapple,ice cream x2


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> So it went like this
> 
> Chicken tikka,onion,mango chutney
> 
> Chicken balti,mushroom rice
> 
> Chicken dansak,mushroom rice
> 
> Chicken tikka,garlic naan,mango chutney
> 
> Strawberries,pineapple,ice cream x2


Might not lose any weight this week now :lol:

Hope it was nice mate, sounds it


----------



## Ginger Ben

Chest and tris tomorrow, was going to rest but can't go Monday so will go tomorrow morning, then boulders Tuesday.

Plan I think is

Low incline Db bench

Cable flys

Dips

Smith press, steep inc or Dec not sure yet

Pec Dec

Tris


----------



## loganator

all that talk about food is making me glad it's cheat day tomorrow yeehaaa!!!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

loganator said:


> all that talk about food is making me glad it's cheat day tomorrow yeehaaa!!!!


Enjoy it mate!! Well deserved


----------



## Ginger Ben

So looking.in the mirror tonight i seem to look leanest I've looked all cycle. Granted ive lost a bit of water from stopping dbol but I've upped calories by 500 a day and seem to be getting leaner.......confused, not complaining, just confused.


----------



## loganator

Ginger Ben said:


> So looking.in the mirror tonight i seem to look leanest I've looked all cycle. Granted ive lost a bit of water from stopping dbol but I've upped calories by 500 a day and seem to be getting leaner.......confused, not complaining, just confused.


your gingerness is draining excess cals from you and helping you to get ripped


----------



## Ginger Ben

loganator said:


> your gingerness is draining excess cals from you and helping you to get ripped


Pmsl, must be what it is, takes 500 cals a day to power my hair


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> So looking.in the mirror tonight i seem to look leanest I've looked all cycle. Granted ive lost a bit of water from stopping dbol but I've upped calories by 500 a day and seem to be getting leaner.......confused, not complaining, just confused.


fcukin show off.. lol.. and thats why if you cut your a cnut x


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> fcukin show off.. lol.. and thats why if you cut your a cnut x


Lol its weird isn't it day of 'bad' food, week of more cals and look leaner. Tbh I think it can only be down to the dbol water retention hiding everything


----------



## Ginger Ben

Right chest and tris it is, catch you all later


----------



## Richie186

Enjoy mate.


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol its weird isn't it day of 'bad' food, week of more cals and look leaner. Tbh I think it can only be down to the dbol water retention hiding everything


yeah mate... i personally prefer the fuller look in myself as long as its not a bloaty look...

have a good sesh mate ..


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> yeah mate... i personally prefer the fuller look in myself as long as its not a bloaty look...
> 
> have a good sesh mate ..


Know what you mean, certainly makes me feel better being that bit fuller


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> Know what you mean, certainly makes me feel better being that bit fuller


Good job as the full look is your and flintys only look


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> Good job as the full look is your and flintys only look


Will you get a hand out from comic relief??


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> Will you get a hand out from comic relief??


I think they want me as the main event


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> I think they want me as the main event


Say hello to lenny for me


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> Good job as the full look is your and flintys only look


dont be jelly skinny !! x


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> Say hello to lenny for me


id like to bayonet that unfunny cnut


----------



## Ginger Ben

Short sharp session this morning

Low inc db bench

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] pb

[email protected]

[email protected]

Cable flys

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] drop set to [email protected]

Dips

[email protected]

[email protected]+15

[email protected]+25

[email protected]+25

[email protected]+15

Med inc smith bench

[email protected]

[email protected]

12 wide grip at 50 switch to 5 CG @50

[email protected] failure

All slow reps

Plate raises

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] drop set to [email protected]

Pleased with db bench but everything else was [email protected] Dips felt weak, smith bench feels pointless as just hits triceps and shoulders.

Really need to nail my chest sessions as its not progressing at all and its annoying me.


----------



## luther1

dips were good ben. thats 2st over your own body weight,takes soms ding


----------



## luther1

some doing,ffs


----------



## luther1

fcuking phone,4st


----------



## flinty90

Maybe you need to do a couple of weeks of lower weights mate and really hammering the reps

3 - 4 sets of 15 - 20 reps on bigger lifts

3 x 15 reps on cable crossovers, flies and pec deck

see how that does you

its always hard to judge how someone is training when you havent trained with them before . maybe at 60 kg you just arent getting the feel you need to be getting to promote the growth mate

maybe need to come down in numbers and concentrate on the sweet spot .. i very rarely go above 40 kg db's at minute as i feel i use too much momentum and involve too many other things to really feel them, but 3 sets at 27,5 kg dbs for 20 reps burns the sh1t out of chest etc ??

just a thought


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> dips were good ben. thats 2st over your own body weight,takes soms ding


True enough but I've not really added much to them for ages. Might do them first next time and load 40kg up and hammer them from fresh


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Ginger Ben said:


> Short sharp session this morning
> 
> Low inc db bench
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected] pb
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Cable flys
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected] drop set to [email protected]
> 
> Dips
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]+15
> 
> [email protected]+25
> 
> [email protected]+25
> 
> [email protected]+15
> 
> *Med inc smith bench*
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> 12 wide grip at 50 switch to 5 CG @50
> 
> [email protected] failure
> 
> All slow reps
> 
> Plate raises
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected] drop set to [email protected]
> 
> Pleased with db bench but everything else was [email protected] Dips felt weak, smith bench feels pointless as just hits triceps and shoulders.
> 
> Really need to nail my chest sessions as its not progressing at all and its annoying me.


Just sack off bench pressing for abit mate and stick to DB's, i havnt benched for awhile, i might do a couple sets with a plate each side to warmup but thats about it. I find DB's hit my chest alot more where as bench doesnt, each to their own though just an idea.


----------



## Mr_Morocco

flinty90 said:


> Maybe you need to do a couple of weeks of lower weights mate and really hammering the reps
> 
> 3 - 4 sets of 15 - 20 reps on bigger lifts
> 
> 3 x 15 reps on cable crossovers, flies and pec deck
> 
> see how that does you
> 
> its always hard to judge how someone is training when you havent trained with them before . maybe at 60 kg you just arent getting the feel you need to be getting to promote the growth mate
> 
> maybe need to come down in numbers and concentrate on the sweet spot .. i very rarely go above 40 kg db's at minute as i feel i use too much momentum and involve too many other things to really feel them, but 3 sets at 27,5 kg dbs for 20 reps burns the sh1t out of chest etc ??
> 
> just a thought


Same here mate, atm i wont go above 40kg DB's, although i could but id rather get a real chest burn and my fibres ripped by doing a good 4 sets of 12 reps with 40KG on the last set going to failure, seems to work for me. Im loving high reps atm tbh my body seems to react well to it


----------



## Richie186

I'd agree with flinty on this mate. Reason I changed to lower weight and high reps was I wasn't gaining on chest and I was getting annoyed with it. I've only done 3 sessions at new lower weights and I feel like ive been run over, doms in new places and a solid feel to all the muscle groups I've worked. Anyway, I remember you saying they'd be no ego lifting this cycle!! :whistling:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Good advice guys. Perhaps I got a bit carried away seeing how strength had improved and took my eye off the actual point of it which is to stimulate muscle growth. Point noted and will go lighter and higher reps for a bit.

Thanks chaps, reps when i can.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Starving, need something now!,


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Starving, need something now!,


Food


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Food


Big shake. Wedges, steak and veg for dinner


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Big shake. Wedges, steak and veg for dinner


That'll do 

I'm going to force feed myself this week lol

If I get peckish I will just be greedy, 5k cals a day is the target 

Oats, more oats, rice, more rice, chicken.... More!!! Evoo on all meals and shakes pmsl

What harm will it do!! :beer:


----------



## Milky

Ginger Ben said:


> Big shake. Wedges, steak and veg for dinner


NICE !!


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> That'll do
> 
> I'm going to force feed myself this week lol
> 
> If I get peckish I will just be greedy, 5k cals a day is the target
> 
> Oats, more oats, rice, more rice, chicken.... More!!! Evoo on all meals and shakes pmsl
> 
> What harm will it do!! :beer:


Lol me too mate 5000 cals ed and see what happens 

Peanut butter, oats and milk will be my friends.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Milky said:


> NICE !!


Lovely home made wedges milky, just slice up spuds add garlic powder, paprika, pepper, oregano and evoo. Bake until done. Good clean food and well tasty with a steak.


----------



## Ginger Ben

4800 calories today. All clean apart from a chocolate digestive and a hot cross bun. Worth about 240 cals total. Not too bad.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Feel a bit sick. Maybe 100g pb in a shake was too much......


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Feel a bit sick. Maybe 100g pb in a shake was too much......


Yeah probably pmsl

Morning


----------



## Richie186

Morning mate


----------



## flinty90

good morning ben ... dont get out of bed too early bro i mean the traffic wont be bad to get to your living room office will it haha X


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning all, no traffic today no 

Have a good day everybody


----------



## Ginger Ben

Winny starts today along with increase in cals. As its a rest day I'll shoot for 4500 or so


----------



## Richie186

How much winny are you running a day mate?


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Winny starts today along with increase in cals. As its a rest day I'll shoot for 4500 or so


On it!!


----------



## JANIKvonD

moarnin mate, whats the game plan then with the winny + upping cals?


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> moarnin mate, whats the game plan then with the winny + upping cals?


Getting big and strong I reckon  :lol: :ban:


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> Getting big and strong I reckon  :lol: :ban:


lol, i mean has he hit the level of bf he was aiming for then? so whats the plan....lean bulk? nobend


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> lol, i mean has he hit the level of bf he was aiming for then? so whats the plan....lean bulk? nobend


Lol, I was messing :lol:

His BF is approx 20% I reckon, he spoke of a cut..... Well gay!!

Tbh I think this next 4 weeks Ben will look awesome, providing his winny is all good.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Richie186 said:


> How much winny are you running a day mate?


Was going to start at 50mg split 25 am (8am) and 25 pm (around 8pm) and see how it goes. Got enough to do 100mg ed for a month so can up it if need be without too much worry but if 50mg does the job then I'll run it a bit longer :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

JANIKvonD said:


> lol, i mean has he hit the level of bf he was aiming for then? so whats the plan....lean bulk? nobend


lol. I wasn't aiming for a bf level mate, this cycle has been a (leanish) bulk right from the start but I want to really grow more now so packing in some more calories for the last 6 weeks and adding the winny to see what it can do to help. I know it won't pack loads of mass on me but what it does give should be solid keepable muscle.



R0BLET said:


> Lol, I was messing :lol:
> 
> His BF is approx 20% I reckon, he spoke of a cut..... Well gay!!
> 
> Tbh I think this next 4 weeks Ben will look awesome, providing his winny is all good.


Closer to 19% I reckon :whistling: :lol:

Thanks mate, going to run it for 6 to make sure  Hotdog reckons the Fuerza winny is as good as Alpha Pharma so that's good enough for me, let's see what it does! Bring on the cable veins pmsl (disclaimer, I know it won't do that.....)


----------



## TELBOR

Bring on the granite look!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Bring on the granite look!!


Pic from this morning


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Pic from this morning
> 
> View attachment 112810


Looking very lean mate, I see the proviron has given you the Yates look its known for 

Pmsl

You/ I wish !!!


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> Lol, *I was messing* :lol:
> 
> His BF is approx 20% I reckon, he spoke of a cut..... Well gay!!
> 
> Tbh I think this next 4 weeks Ben will look awesome, providing his winny is all good.


pmsl...i realised bud



Ginger Ben said:


> lol. I wasn't aiming for a bf level mate, this cycle has been a (leanish) bulk right from the start but I want to really grow more now so packing in some more calories for the last 6 weeks and adding the winny to see what it can do to help. I know it won't pack loads of mass on me but what it does give should be solid keepable muscle.
> 
> ...)


pct in 6 weeks then mate?...if strength is still going up then why not just add the winny without the extra cals & keep the extra cals for pct + plenty peds?


----------



## Ginger Ben

JANIKvonD said:


> pmsl...i realised bud
> 
> pct in 6 weeks then mate?...if strength is still going up then why not just add the winny without the extra cals & keep the extra cals for pct + plenty peds?


Yep pct it is mate  has come around fast this time, maybe because I stayed on my first cycle for 6 months like a cvnt pmsl

Strength is going up but not seeing a lot of change in the mirror so wanted to force some extra calories in to see if it makes a big difference or not. I've upped cardio recently too so need to account for that and also my maintenance cals are now higher due to increased weight.

I doubt I'll stick to 5000 cals for long tbh, it's going to be hard going but I can do 4000 no bother so I'll see how it goes and take it from there. Good plan about keeping extra cals in reserve for PCT though, mistake I made last time too was dropping them too early I think. Hopefully going to be running peps in this pct and beyond so will be interesting to see how it all goes.

THink I'm going to follow hotdogs recent pct plan - clomid, nolva as usual but add hmg for first two weeks, shed loads of vit d, zma, vit e. I've run HCG all the way through this cycle so I'm hoping that this pct should be a fair bit easier than the first one!!


----------



## JANIKvonD

good stuff. how long u gonna stay off for before jumping back on?


----------



## Ginger Ben

JANIKvonD said:


> good stuff. how long u gonna stay off for before jumping back on?


Don't know mate tbh, it depends on a few things. If business starts to pick up soon and we start making some cash then mrs will want a sprog before the year is out so any further cycle this year will need to be done before autumn I reckon as that's the earliest we could realistically start trying etc. IDEALLY i'd like to wait 3 months then do another 3 month cycle from Aug-Oct then come off with the view of trying for a sprog early next year.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Don't know mate tbh, it depends on a few things. If business starts to pick up soon and we start making some cash then mrs will want a sprog before the year is out so any further cycle this year will need to be done before autumn I reckon as that's the earliest we could realistically start trying etc. IDEALLY i'd like to wait 3 months then do another 3 month cycle from Aug-Oct then come off with the view of trying for a sprog early next year.


Roll on the baby making


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> Yep pct it is mate  has come around fast this time, maybe because I stayed on my first cycle for 6 months like a cvnt pmsl
> 
> Strength is going up but not seeing a lot of change in the mirror so wanted to force some extra calories in to see if it makes a big difference or not. I've upped cardio recently too so need to account for that and also my maintenance cals are now higher due to increased weight.
> 
> I doubt I'll stick to 5000 cals for long tbh, it's going to be hard going but I can do 4000 no bother so I'll see how it goes and take it from there. Good plan about keeping extra cals in reserve for PCT though, mistake I made last time too was dropping them too early I think. Hopefully going to be running peps in this pct and beyond so will be interesting to see how it all goes.
> 
> THink I'm going to follow hotdogs recent pct plan - clomid, nolva as usual but add hmg for first two weeks, shed loads of vit d, zma, vit e. I've run HCG all the way through this cycle so I'm hoping that this pct should be a fair bit easier than the first one!!


vit d helps absorbtion of hcg so o hope your taking that anyway benjy


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> vit d helps absorbtion of hcg so o hope your taking that anyway benjy


Yes mate 5000ius ed


----------



## Ginger Ben

Soreen bumps the calories up a bit doesn't it! 400 odd calories in 4 slices......mainly sugar lol


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Soreen bumps the calories up a bit doesn't it! 400 odd calories in 4 slices......mainly sugar lol


*cough

:lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

3700 cals so far today all clean (except the malt loaf), should easily do the 4500 I had planned. It takes some doing though, I don't really have a big appetite a lot of the time so I have to remember to eat and try to make each meal a good amount of cals. First time I've had to eat outside of my comfort zone in a while really. Got used to the 3500 cals over a long time so that was easy but I guess that soon becomes maintenance so need to push on to really hit the big scale weights and grow some granite


----------



## Fatstuff

Theres some evil calorie munching going on in these threads!

howdy all


----------



## Ginger Ben

Legs tomorrow, got to get these muther fvckers to grow

Box squats - going to give them a go, see how I fare

Heavy, low rep leg press

Leg extn - single leg stuff heavy in to legs together for more reps to failure

SLDL - heavyish, medium reps

Ham curls - steady weight and medium reps - can't hammer this as cramps my legs to fvck if I go too heavy

Standing calf raises in smith for a change - heavy as fvck, battery


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> Theres some evil calorie munching going on in these threads!
> 
> howdy all


Yo skinnystuff, how's things? Yes mate, decided I need to up my game to get big, so being a fanny is out and eating everything is in


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> Yo skinnystuff, how's things? Yes mate, decided I need to up my game to get big, so being a fanny is out and eating everything is in


im still fannying at the mo, my bulk is 4 weeks bulk 2 week cut and continue this until the bovine return to there abode!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> im still fannying at the mo, my bulk is 4 weeks bulk 2 week cut and continue this until the bovine return to there abode!


What peds you using at the mo? Is it all going to plan?

Edit - their abode.....


----------



## Hotdog147

Hi mate, how you feeling since I last chimed in?! Any better since dropping the adex dose?

Was going to read back but there are fcuk load of pages since! :laugh:


----------



## TELBOR

Hotdog147 said:


> Hi mate, how you feeling since I last chimed in?! Any better since dropping the adex dose?


Unfortunately Ben is still ginger mate :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Hotdog147 said:


> Hi mate, how you feeling since I last chimed in?! Any better since dropping the adex dose?
> 
> Was going to read back but there are fcuk load of pages since! :laugh:


Hi mate, all going well thanks, I actually think with hindsight that it was the dbol making me feel crap. I dropped that just over a week ago and feel pretty good to be honest. Libido is decent, not rapey like first cycle, but decent. Head aches have gone and appetite is better. Adex I'm still running at around .25mg eod or as close as I can based on how the pills split!

Does tend to move fast this one lol


----------



## flinty90

Ben on the whole how do you find this cycle has affected your cardio ???

im 2 weeks into mine and i feel about fcukin 90 years old with lung disease lol ... every time i go upstaris for a p1ss i have to sit down for it cos im out of breath hahah !!

not exactly that bad but imdeffo not feeling fittest !!


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> Ben on the whole how do you find this cycle has affected your cardio ???
> 
> im 2 weeks into mine and i feel about fcukin 90 years old with lung disease lol ... every time i go upstaris for a p1ss i have to sit down for it cos im out of breath hahah !!
> 
> not exactly that bad but imdeffo not feeling fittest !!


I don't really feel any different to be honest mate. I hardly did any before but since I've had the dog we've been doing 2 half hour walks a day with him and although that doesn't sound much we always go around fields, hills etc so if anything it's probably made me a bit fitter than I was. When I did tren on last cycle that fvcked my cardio but test doesn't seem to affect it to be honest.

You on tren? It will be that if so.

YOu were pretty fit from what I remember so you'll have noticed it more than somebody who wasn't like me.


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> I don't really feel any different to be honest mate. I hardly did any before but since I've had the dog we've been doing 2 half hour walks a day with him and although that doesn't sound much we always go around fields, hills etc so if anything it's probably made me a bit fitter than I was. When I did tren on last cycle that fvcked my cardio but test doesn't seem to affect it to be honest.
> 
> You on tren? It will be that if so.
> 
> YOu were pretty fit from what I remember so you'll have noticed it more than somebody who wasn't like me.


bit fcukin nosey arent ya lol ... No mate


----------



## biglbs

Evening my friends,i see flinty is still p1ssin like a byatch! 

Sounds sh1t to be fair:no:


----------



## Ginger Ben

biglbs said:


> Evening my friends,i see flinty is still p1ssin like a byatch!
> 
> Sounds sh1t to be fair:no:


Evening mate, hope all is well


----------



## biglbs

Ginger Ben said:



> Evening mate, hope all is well


I hope so toowon't know much for a week or two as usual,lookin good in here mate


----------



## TELBOR

Have a good legs session slim!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning all, great leg session this morning

Box squats

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

No back pain, box squats are way forward 

Leg press - no lockout

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Leg extension

Single leg -

[email protected], [email protected]

Both legs -

[email protected] hold last to failure, [email protected] hold last to failure

Sldl

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Plate loaded ham curls single leg

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Seated calf raises

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Done!


----------



## Richie186

Nice mate, loads of volume, not spurred on by robs leg photo were you? Lol


----------



## TELBOR

Richie186 said:


> Nice mate, loads of volume, not spurred on by robs leg photo were you? Lol


He must have been mate pmsl

Great session Ben, good going on Leg Press  :beer:


----------



## biglbs

Nice work Gingerman,bet that stung a bit?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Cheers guys, yep certainly stung a bit, leg press weights were modest but straight after squats it was best I could manage especially with no lockout, burners!

Box squats definitely the way forward for me, seemed to feel much more comfortable. I think when I go lower than parrallel my back rounds and then when I drive up all pressure is on lower back which is what fvcks it up. Same issue with deads tbf. Box squats stop that and seeing as I'm not trying to be the worlds best a2g squatter I'll take that.

Annoying thing is even at 140 the weight feels comfy on my legs it just getting used to having it on my back and balancing it that I need to get used to. Hopefully weights should start to climb on these the more I do them.


----------



## TELBOR

Box squats it is then mate!

Ass to a bench? Or do they have a box.

Bench is a sweet spot for me, but your taller lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Box squats it is then mate!
> 
> Ass to a bench? Or do they have a box.
> 
> Bench is a sweet spot for me, but your taller lol


Bench mate yes. Works well as the height is just right for it to be just dipping below parrallel

Pleased I haven't got to ditch squats, annoyed about deads but they really don't feel right so fvck 'em lol


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Bench mate yes. Works well as the height is just right for it to be just dipping below parrallel
> 
> Pleased I haven't got to ditch squats, annoyed about deads but they really don't feel right so fvck 'em lol


Yep, just below parallel for me too  But I don't do them do I lol

Keep at em then mate, give rack pulls another go?

I'm liking bent over EZ bar, keeps me very strict over an Oly bar and really mashes my back up


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> What peds you using at the mo? Is it all going to plan?
> 
> Edit - their abode.....


Just test n deca m8, nice and simple - got some tren elite to add to it when I can be bothered! I'm in the best shape of my life tbf m8, onwards and upwards. Got some mean stretch marks on my belly which have only became visible since dropping weight. Some serious years of being a fatty to undo lol it's not easy!! But this periodic dieting seems to keep me sane as I drop a load of water weight in a week so I know I'm not banging loads of fat on!


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Yep, just below parallel for me too  But I don't do them do I lol
> 
> Keep at em then mate, give rack pulls another go?
> 
> I'm liking bent over EZ bar, keeps me very strict over an Oly bar and really mashes my back up


Rack pulls are murder for me for some reason, I can't sit far enough back in to the pull to make it comfortable, its probably a flexibility issue combined with stupid hyperextended lower back. I'm working on strengthening it with sldl and hyper extensions but not sure deads are really on the cards for me.



Fatstuff said:


> Just test n deca m8, nice and simple - got some tren elite to add to it when I can be bothered! I'm in the best shape of my life tbf m8, onwards and upwards. Got some mean stretch marks on my belly which have only became visible since dropping weight. Some serious years of being a fatty to undo lol it's not easy!! But this periodic dieting seems to keep me sane as I drop a load of water weight in a week so I know I'm not banging loads of fat on!


Sounds good, well done mate, this calls for some new pictures!!  

What's in tren elite? A blend I assume

Sounds like all is well mate, pleased for you


----------



## TELBOR

Fatstuff said:


> Just test n deca m8, nice and simple - got some tren elite to add to it when I can be bothered! I'm in the best shape of my life tbf m8, onwards and upwards. Got some mean stretch marks on my belly which have only became visible since dropping weight. Some serious years of being a fatty to undo lol it's not easy!! But this periodic dieting seems to keep me sane as I drop a load of water weight in a week so I know I'm not banging loads of fat on!


Sounds good stan. You know what I'm gonna ask for.... But I won't 

Where is the tren elite from? AA's site?


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Sounds good stan. You know what I'm gonna ask for.... But I won't
> 
> Where is the tren elite from? AA's site?


Oh it's a PH, my bad. That the one you ran Rob?


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Rack pulls are murder for me for some reason, I can't sit far enough back in to the pull to make it comfortable, its probably a flexibility issue combined with stupid hyperextended lower back. I'm working on strengthening it with sldl and hyper extensions but not sure deads are really on the cards for me.


Best get doing some yoga then! Lol.

You think being sat at a desk doesn't help? I know when I was a desk jockey my back was shocking!!

I know I drive loads, but I get to give my legs a good stretch in between my visits so it keeps it at bay


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Best get doing some yoga then! Lol.
> 
> You think being sat at a desk doesn't help? I know when I was a desk jockey my back was shocking!!
> 
> I know I drive loads, but I get to give my legs a good stretch in between my visits so it keeps it at bay


Maybe mate yeah. I could definitely do with working on flexibility, but not really sure what to target to sort a specific problem.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Oh it's a PH, my bad. That the one you ran Rob?


Yup


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Maybe mate yeah. I could definitely do with working on flexibility, but not really sure what to target to sort a specific problem.


Google time! Lol


----------



## Mr_Morocco

I dont like deads either the whole movement feels weird, i do em but dont go above 100KG anything above that my lower back gets fooked


----------



## TELBOR

Mr_Morocco said:


> I dont like deads either the whole movement feels weird, i do em but dont go above 100KG anything above that my lower back gets fooked


Old fart


----------



## Ginger Ben

Calorie time! :drool:


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Calorie time! :drool:


Best be a wrap!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Best be a wrap!!


Not bought them yet. Got steak and rice


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Not bought them yet. Got steak and rice


Sort it out!! Lol


----------



## luther1

pepperami?


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> pepperami?


Not today! Run out....pmsl


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> Not today! Run out....pmsl


have one of those lovely protein bars we ordered last week with the next day delivery


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> have one of those lovely protein bars we ordered last week with the next day delivery


Lol well reminded I'm going to email those cvnts


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> have one of those lovely protein bars we ordered last week with the next day delivery


Should be here tomorrow apparently


----------



## flinty90

so your bench squats ben are they just above paralell ??? if i go to our bench i would say im probably 1 1/2 inches above parallel which im fcukin fine withj to be honest, plenty of load on quads and glutes and a nice slow negative ensure full squeeze then a 1 second pause on bench before driving back up !!!

made my legs feel good anyway !!


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> so your bench squats ben are they just above paralell ??? if i go to our bench i would say im probably 1 1/2 inches above parallel which im fcukin fine withj to be honest, plenty of load on quads and glutes and a nice slow negative ensure full squeeze then a 1 second pause on bench before driving back up !!!
> 
> made my legs feel good anyway !!


I think its more or less bang on to be honest, feels like I'm going just under but in reality probably not. Worked for me, means I can do squats now and work on getting some good weight moved without fvcking my back up.


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> I think its more or less bang on to be honest, feels like I'm going just under but in reality probably not. Worked for me, means I can do squats now and work on getting some good weight moved without fvcking my back up.


yes mate when you starting this :whistling:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Fatstuff said:


> Just test n deca m8, nice and simple - got some tren elite to add to it when I can be bothered! I'm in the best shape of my life tbf m8, onwards and upwards. Got some mean stretch marks on my belly which have only became visible since dropping weight. Some serious years of being a fatty to undo lol it's not easy!! But this periodic dieting seems to keep me sane as I drop a load of water weight in a week so I know I'm not banging loads of fat on!


get a new journo up ya sasij


----------



## JANIKvonD

cracking leg sesh ginge


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> yes mate when you starting this :whistling:


After my cut :rolleye:



JANIKvonD said:


> cracking leg sesh ginge


Thanks mate, feeling it already


----------



## Sweat

Ginger Ben said:


> Cheers guys, yep certainly stung a bit, leg press weights were modest but straight after squats it was best I could manage especially with no lockout, burners!
> 
> Box squats definitely the way forward for me, seemed to feel much more comfortable. I think when I go lower than parrallel my back rounds and then when I drive up all pressure is on lower back which is what fvcks it up. Same issue with deads tbf. Box squats stop that and seeing as I'm not trying to be the worlds best a2g squatter I'll take that.
> 
> Annoying thing is even at 140 the weight feels comfy on my legs it just getting used to having it on my back and balancing it that I need to get used to. Hopefully weights should start to climb on these the more I do them.


Great stuff Ben, have not seen your workout, but guessing you did some box squatting. I loved them, felt so much more comfortable (in terms of safety without needing a spotter etc).

Hope your well dude.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Been to booker - 5kg chicken, 2.5kg lean minced beef, 60 large free range eggs. £38 Winning


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Been to booker - 5kg chicken, 2.5kg lean minced beef, 60 large free range eggs. £38 Winning


Erm... What happened to the 10kg place lol x


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Erm... What happened to the 10kg place lol x


Errrrr cba to find it was in a hurry lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

4400 cals today, feel fat as fvck! Pmsl

Might knock a couple scoops back before bed but not sure I need it as on 400g protein already. Probably a waste.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> 4400 cals today, feel fat as fvck! Pmsl
> 
> Might knock a couple scoops back before bed but not sure I need it as on 400g protein already. Probably a waste.


Bet your well fat this morning 

Morning 60!!


----------



## biglbs

Oi.Oi my copper topped buddy.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning guys, nothing a good clear out won't sort Rob lol.

What's happening BL, much on today?


----------



## Sweat

Ginger Ben said:


> 4400 cals today, feel fat as fvck! Pmsl
> 
> Might knock a couple scoops back before bed but not sure I need it as on 400g protein already. Probably a waste.


I personally think over 400g is excessive unless you are a proper monster, but even then it gotta be putting a lot of strain on you.

I hitting 350-400g per day and this could be overkill, but just very concious of preserving muscle on the cut and taking advantage of increased POTR on the gear.

Anyway, hope all's well dude.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Morning guys, nothing a good clear out won't sort Rob lol.
> 
> What's happening BL, much on today?


My shíts have been colossal this week lol

I kid not you could pop some eyes on them and pass them off as extras on Red Nose Day


----------



## Sweat

R0BLET said:


> My shíts have been colossal this week lol
> 
> I kid not you could pop some eyes on them and pass them off as extras on Red Nose Day


LMAO, mine was the other way, no sh1t at all for 4 days again, then had a monster painful time on the toilet. Need to increase fibre again, been "lax" recently.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sweat said:


> I personally think over 400g is excessive unless you are a proper monster, but even then it gotta be putting a lot of strain on you.
> 
> I hitting 350-400g per day and this could be overkill, but just very concious of preserving muscle on the cut and taking advantage of increased POTR on the gear.
> 
> Anyway, hope all's well dude.


I agree mate, didn't have the extra shake in the end. Anything from 350-400 should be fine even on cycle. Pscarb doesn't go over 300g for same reason.


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> My shíts have been colossal this week lol
> 
> I kid not you could pop some eyes on them and pass them off as extras on Red Nose Day


Pmsl snap! :lol:


----------



## Sweat

Ginger Ben said:


> I agree mate, didn't have the extra shake in the end. Anything from 350-400 should be fine even on cycle. Pscarb doesn't go over 300g for same reason.


Over stressing the Kidneys I am guessing? Mine were totally normal yesterday when I got results back so that means 350-400g for past 6 months has been fine for me.


----------



## TELBOR

Sweat said:


> LMAO, mine was the other way, no sh1t at all for 4 days again, then had a monster painful time on the toilet. Need to increase fibre again, been "lax" recently.


Ouch! 4 days and nothing passed ain't good lol.

I think the weetabix is doing a grand job for me


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sweat said:


> Over stressing the Kidneys I am guessing? Mine were totally normal yesterday when I got results back so that means 350-400g for past 6 months has been fine for me.


No think he just sees it as a waste as can't use it all.

Good news for you mate, always nice to know all is well


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sweat said:


> LMAO, mine was the other way, no sh1t at all for 4 days again, then had a monster painful time on the toilet. Need to increase fibre again, been "lax" recently.


Ouch!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

So a rest day for me today, Mrs has a few. meetings so I'm dog sitting solo this morning and trying to work! He's too damn cute and distracting though.....!

Food today will be similar to yesterday but at my mums for dinner. She's doing pasta and meatballs   should bump cals up nicely :lol:

Boulder battery tomorrow. Think I'm going to really slow everything down this time, not worry about setting pbs on everything and really just hammer the muscle. Probably go a little something like this

Warm up ECA with plates, cables etc

Standing Ohp - been a while

Up and down rack lat raises with dbs strict form

One hand at a time face pulls

Rear db flys

Smith press to failure couple of sets very slow reps modest weight

Wide grip upright rows


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> So a rest day for me today, Mrs has a few. meetings so I'm dog sitting solo this morning and trying to work! He's too damn cute and distracting though.....!
> 
> Food today will be similar to yesterday but at my mums for dinner. She's doing pasta and meatballs   should bump cals up nicely :lol:
> 
> Boulder battery tomorrow. Think I'm going to really slow everything down this time, not worry about setting pbs on everything and really just hammer the muscle. Probably go a little something like this
> 
> Warm up ECA with plates, cables etc
> 
> Standing Ohp - been a while
> 
> Up and down rack lat raises with dbs strict form
> 
> One hand at a time face pulls
> 
> Rear db flys
> 
> Smith press to failure couple of sets very slow reps modest weight
> 
> Wide grip upright rows


I bet you've already got the fatgripz out around your cockle pumping those forearms!!

Should have lots of fuel to smash a good session in mate, single arm face pulls...... How will you get squeeze with nothing on the opposite muscle?

Just a question mate, not being a cock! I know I couldn't. Single arm rear flys yes, but not face pulls . Purely as I know my balance would send me wayward lol


----------



## luther1

Alot of people do face pulls knelt down due to balance but one arm at a time does sound gay


----------



## Ginger Ben

I'm too damn strong for the cable tower :lol: it only goes to 50kg and the pull down machine is in a really awkward place close to another machine so I can't do them on that either. Thought one handed ones would work well as would add extra core stability to it. I might be wrong but I'll give it a go, otherwise I'm going to need to find another exercise for them or just do loads of reps at 50 which isn't the end of the world.

Kneeling is gay....


----------



## luther1

how about on the cable cross over, right arm on the left cable,left on right. No handles,just holding the end. You don't need a heavy weight


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> I'm too damn strong for the cable tower :lol: it only goes to 50kg and the pull down machine is in a really awkward place close to another machine so I can't do them on that either. Thought one handed ones would work well as would add extra core stability to it. I might be wrong but I'll give it a go, otherwise I'm going to need to find another exercise for them or just do loads of reps at 50 which isn't the end of the world.
> 
> Kneeling is gay....


No rear delt fly machine?

@flinty90 showed me DB alternative what @biglbs does I believe ....... They can explain lol


----------



## luther1

My pt used to do them lying face down on an incline bench,lent over the end to pick weights off the floor,used either a bar or dumbbells,and rowed them


----------



## flinty90

R0BLET said:


> No rear delt fly machine?
> 
> @flinty90 showed me DB alternative what @biglbs does I believe ....... They can explain lol


would explain but i am not a proffesional x


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> My pt used to do them lying face down on an incline bench,lent over the end to pick weights off the floor,used either a bar or dumbbells,and rowed them


Yep, that's a really good one too.

Plenty of ways to hit them


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> would explain but i am not a proffesional x


Good enough for me lol


----------



## luther1

flinty90 said:


> would explain but i am not a proffesional x


Not a professional at spelling that's for sure


----------



## flinty90

R0BLET said:


> Good enough for me lol


dont want to give everything away though do i .. keep a bit for myself an all that.. x


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> Not a professional at spelling that's for sure


lol sorry bro you must have mistook me for someone that gave a fcuk


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> dont want to give everything away though do i .. keep a bit for myself an all that.. x


Suppose we'll keep the sub q sprout water injections to ourselves


----------



## flinty90

R0BLET said:


> Suppose we'll keep the sub q sprout water injections to ourselves


that must be one of your own mate lol..


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> that must be one of your own mate lol..


Keeps me tight around my ring piece


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Keeps me tight around my ring piece


Handy............ :ban:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Well thanks for all the suggestions. I'll see how I get on tomorrow and report back


----------



## luther1

Couldn't bite that protein bar with my braces on Ben,had to break a bit off haha. Nice though. Did you get a free sample of some astronaut bollox?


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> Couldn't bite that protein bar with my braces on Ben,had to break a bit off haha. Nice though. Did you get a free sample of some astronaut bollox?


Lol told you they were hard work. Lovely warmed up though. Yeah i did. What the fvck is it?? Noticed it was also out of date lol


----------



## TELBOR

Morning RED60!

That's your new user name I reckon


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Morning RED60!
> 
> That's your new user name I reckon


Lol morning mate, thanks! Boulders time!


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol morning mate, thanks! Boulders time!


Smash em!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Shoulders this morning, great session

Standing strict Ohp

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] pb for reps

[email protected] pb

[email protected] drop set to [email protected]0

Db lat raises

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] lower ROM partials

[email protected] upper ROM partials

[email protected] lower ROM partials

[email protected] upper ROM partials

Face pulls

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] drop set to [email protected]

All done very slow

Rear delt db flys

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Seated db press pump sets

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Wide grip upright rows

[email protected]

[email protected] rep pb

[email protected]

[email protected] drop set to [email protected] slow reps

Excluding bar weight

Smashed it!


----------



## TELBOR

PB's again 

Single arms face pulls....... ?


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> PB's again
> 
> Single arms face pulls....... ?


lol, no mate, was so fvcked from the ohp and lat raises that didn't even make the stack today :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

My home scales are fvcked - weighed in at 230lbs then 16 stone 7 which is 233...... rubbish.


----------



## JANIKvonD

moarnin ya fat pr!ck x


----------



## Ginger Ben

JANIKvonD said:


> moarnin ya fat pr!ck x


Morning ya skirt wearing noshbag, how was the lads b'day?


----------



## Fatstuff

sorry ben, u ask questions and i fcuk off for few days. tren elite is the ph rob ran. Im still to scared to use real tren, although i think it would be an amazing addition at the moment lol


----------



## JANIKvonD

Ginger Ben said:


> Morning ya skirt wearing noshbag, how was the lads b'day?


was braw mate cheers. he's teething tho so was a bit grumpy....a swift couple 'man up slaps' from his dad & he was good to go lol

*this is a joke....i do not hit my kids.....much*


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> sorry ben, u ask questions and i fcuk off for few days. tren elite is the ph rob ran. Im still to scared to use real tren, although i think it would be an amazing addition at the moment lol


That's ok mate, you're like the scarlet pimpernel these days! lol

Yeah that's what I realised after I asked, thought it was some mental tren rocket fuel blend. I wish it agreed with me as I'd be all over it right now! lol.


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> That's ok mate, you're like the scarlet pimpernel these days! lol
> 
> Yeah that's what I realised after I asked, thought it was some mental tren rocket fuel blend. I wish it agreed with me as I'd be all over it right now! lol.


just popped this into robs journal, might as well say it here as im buzzing. 190kg deadlift today on empty stomach @15 stone, not moved near that weight for a while. best was 180kg @ 17 stone. My lifts plummeted while i dieted but im doing well again now. Except for bench is sh1tty these day6s but thats a gay lift any way lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> just popped this into robs journal, might as well say it here as im buzzing. 190kg deadlift today on empty stomach @15 stone, not moved near that weight for a while. best was 180kg @ 17 stone. My lifts plummeted while i dieted but im doing well again now. Except for bench is sh1tty these day6s but thats a gay lift any way lol


Lol, just whoring for likes as I've already given you one in Rob's journal. Might neg you for this one 

That's great work mate, I've sacked off deads  not agreeing with me at all, but I've found box squats work well for me so I'm not a total cvnt


----------



## Fatstuff

IM enjoying squatting at the moment as well. I used to hate it, think its my favourite lift now, i reckon thats why my deadlift has shot up as i have been neglecting deadlifts and pussying out and high repping them lol and doing sumo's and rack pulls and generally anything but actually deadlifting heavy!! I have been sticking to low reps and heavy for my dieting phase and higher reps and more volume/BBing for my higher cal phase (which is still probably a diet for u u beast lol)


----------



## JANIKvonD

i dont dead lift either....want to keep a teeny waist


----------



## Ginger Ben

JANIKvonD said:


> i dont dead lift either....want to keep a teeny waist


----------



## JANIKvonD

Ginger Ben said:


> View attachment 113093


pmsl....true story though


----------



## JANIKvonD

much prefer the oldschool bb'er look to todays blocky type


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Fatstuff said:


> just popped this into robs journal, might as well say it here as im buzzing. 190kg deadlift today on empty stomach @15 stone, not moved near that weight for a while. best was 180kg @ 17 stone. My lifts plummeted while i dieted but im doing well again now. Except for bench is sh1tty these day6s but thats a gay lift any way lol


Hows it goin fatcnut? aint seen you post for ages..thats some good lifting mate

did you see the news about tamworth being the mot obese town in britain :lol:

get on real tren its the dogs i loved the stuff


----------



## TELBOR

Mr_Morocco said:


> Hows it goin fatcnut? aint seen you post for ages..thats some good lifting mate
> 
> did you see the news about tamworth being the mot obese town in britain :lol:
> 
> get on real tren its the dogs i loved the stuff


I'm in Tamworth as we speak.... Saw some fat birds earlier if that backs your story up


----------



## Ginger Ben

Shoulders are going to ache in the morning! Although since upping calories I haven't had bad doms at all really. Legs didn't even hurt yesterday after session on Tuesday which is unheard of! The power of food and more importantly quality food and carbs! Feel like I could train again already 

Can't wait until the winny starts to take effect noticably, be good to get some solid looking slabs of muscle if only for a few weeks! lol

on 3000 cals so far today, all clean bar a Granny's protein bar that I've just had, needed a sweet fix and they are good warmed in the nuke box for a few seconds. Only 14g sugar and 25g protein too so hardly a world ender macro wise.

Got eggs to have later around 4:30 then chicken fajitas with onions, peppers etc for dinner. final meal today willm probably be quark, a scoop and some pb around 9ish. Prefer this to a shake before bed tbh but end result is the same.

Set myself a little weight goal of 240lbs by the end of this cycle with a view of dropping back to around 230ish by the end of pct then hopefully maintain that weight as best I can and try to build on it. NOt sure yet if I'll be able to afford to run peps at the moment, depends how quick the tax man gives me the rebate I'm owed for this year! Won't hold my breath but the cvnt owes me about £5k.


----------



## Fatstuff

Mr_Morocco said:


> Hows it goin fatcnut? aint seen you post for ages..thats some good lifting mate
> 
> did you see the news about tamworth being the mot obese town in britain :lol:
> 
> get on real tren its the dogs i loved the stuff


im good m8 - lol about tamworth, obesity must be linked with inbreeding


----------



## Ginger Ben

Operation chest thickness starts now. Was talking to one of the pt's at the gym this morning, he's prepping for the UK miami pro which is coming up soon, he's pretty small so not sure what category he's in but he's strong as fvck for his size and getting very lean. He reckoned my shoulders, traps and lats were all decent but chest needs more thickness to get that sort of slab effect across the middle. Soooooooooooo what do you all recommend? I know I should better direct this question to people with decent chests but I though I'd start with you lot first 

My thoughts are (as discussed briefly with flinty) that I need to lower weights on the db's and really feel the movement more, maybe doing more volume with slightly lower weights but all nice and slow, drop sets etc. Think I'll go up to 45's or something like that and see how it feels.


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> Operation chest thickness starts now. Was talking to one of the pt's at the gym this morning, he's prepping for the UK miami pro which is coming up soon, he's pretty small so not sure what category he's in but he's strong as fvck for his size and getting very lean. He reckoned my shoulders, traps and lats were all decent but chest needs more thickness to get that sort of slab effect across the middle. Soooooooooooo what do you all recommend? I know I should better direct this question to people with decent chests but I though I'd start with you lot first
> 
> My thoughts are (as discussed briefly with flinty) that I need to lower weights on the db's and really feel the movement more, maybe doing more volume with slightly lower weights but all nice and slow, drop sets etc. Think I'll go up to 45's or something like that and see how it feels.


Despite my chest being decent,I'd love my pecs to meet in middle giving me that slab affect. Unfortunately I have a cleavage. No matter what you do,your chest will just get bigger and remain the same shape. For me I need two inches in the middle of my chest for my pecs to meet,absolutely impossible IMO,despite doing flyes etc to try and gain chest width


----------



## TELBOR

5k!! What a nob eh?!

Chest.... Wrong person to ask, but slow, good stretch, more negative concentration and maybe Ditch the db's to get an equal spread if that makes sense. Negatives on a decent smiths work a treat!!

See what the big lads say


----------



## Fatstuff

stop taking your arimidex, should get a decent chest within a few months


----------



## TELBOR

Fatstuff said:


> stop taking your arimidex, should get a decent chest within a few months


His gear is bunk anyway so it wouldn't do anything pmsl


----------



## luther1

R0BLET said:


> 5k!! What a nob eh?!
> 
> Chest.... Wrong person to ask, but slow, good stretch, more negative concentration and maybe Ditch the db's to get an equal spread if that makes sense. Negatives on a decent smiths work a treat!!
> 
> See what the big lads say


I've spoken havent I?


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> I've spoken havent I?


Posted same time mate


----------



## luther1

Just got my date through for my operation, may 6th. Was debating whether to do a 6 week shic but maybe a couple more months cruising won't hurt. Will be 8 months on a cruise before next cycle,hopefully some decent gains will be had


----------



## luther1

R0BLET said:


> Posted same time mate


Was actually expecting some abuse about not being a big lad etc lol


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> Just got my date through for my operation, may 6th. Was debating whether to do a 6 week shic but maybe a couple more months cruising won't hurt. Will be 8 months on a cruise before next cycle,hopefully some decent gains will be had


Fùck a SHIC !! Wasting your money if diets going to be knocked by op mate.

But do one in 8 months lol. Add some GH in too


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> Was actually expecting some abuse about not being a big lad etc lol


Big to me yoof!!


----------



## luther1

R0BLET said:


> Fùck a SHIC !! Wasting your money if diets going to be knocked by op mate.
> 
> But do one in 8 months lol. Add some GH in too


I'm going to do what it takes this time. BB is getting a visit and if gh etc is on the menu then it's all good. Fed up of being a Cnut


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> I'm going to do what it takes this time. BB is getting a visit and if gh etc is on the menu then it's all good. Fed up of being a Cnut


He'll get you there mate, defo!!


----------



## JANIKvonD

iv got 'pectus excavatum' so my chest is fuked from the start lol...along with my rib cage. higher rep stuff is what im gonna play with this year


----------



## JANIKvonD

luther1 said:


> I'm going to do what it takes this time. BB is getting a visit and if gh etc is on the menu then it's all good. Fed up of being a Cnut


whos's bb?

iv been thinking about a PT but would rather some1 i can see face to face. will need to skulk about


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> iv got 'pectus excavatum' so my chest is fuked from the start lol...along with my rib cage. higher rep stuff is what im gonna play with this year


Freak!! :lol:


----------



## Fatstuff

luther1 said:


> I'm going to do what it takes this time. BB is getting a visit and if gh etc is on the menu then it's all good. Fed up of being a Cnut


All the drugs and training in the world won't stop u from being a Cnut mate


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> whos's bb?
> 
> iv been thinking about a PT but would rather some1 i can see face to face. will need to skulk about


BigBear


----------



## TELBOR

Fatstuff said:


> All the drugs and training in the world won't stop u from being a Cnut mate


Stan has a point Luther


----------



## luther1

R0BLET said:


> Stan has a point Luther


Could be a big Cnut though?


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> Could be a big Cnut though?


Agreed!!

Big Bear knows his shizzle, as do all the other guys out there.

I've seen it first hand though and if your serious he is defo a wise investment!


----------



## Ginger Ben

I think slow negs and explosive positive with dbs is way forward for me, combined with some decline bb stuff again focussing on tut.


----------



## luther1

fcuk you lot,I'm going to my nearest Toby carvery for a roast


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> fcuk you lot,I'm going to my nearest Toby carvery for a roast


Taking a tupperware of cold rice?


----------



## Mr_Morocco

whats this 'slab effect' your talking about?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Mr_Morocco said:


> whats this 'slab effect' your talking about?


Big hard lumps of muscle, you know the thing we are all trying to get lol


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Ginger Ben said:


> Big hard lumps of muscle, you know the thing we are all trying to get lol


Just finished my DNP today did it for 7 days then couldnt be ar5ed with the sweating at night waking up multiple times soaked lol, weight didnt change by much but i chest is more defined i reckon it took some fat off that area.

How many weeks of your cycle you got left?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Mr_Morocco said:


> Just finished my DNP today did it for 7 days then couldnt be ar5ed with the sweating at night waking up multiple times soaked lol, weight didnt change by much but i chest is more defined i reckon it took some fat off that area.
> 
> How many weeks of your cycle you got left?


Lol, what's the plan now then?

5 left I think, need to check calandar 

Need more test might try a vial of bsi see what its like


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol, what's the plan now then?
> 
> 5 left I think, need to check calandar
> 
> Need more test might try a vial of bsi see what its like


Plan is 1 more jab next week then start 5x5 for abit through PCT, not sure ill be doing peps yet because of money issues. Just going to try maintain my gains, i feel good at 15 stone and no bloat.


----------



## luther1

Got supersized for £1.50 more. Extra meat,two chipolatas and an extra Yorkshire.

Btw Ben,didn't know you were meant to take the protein bar put of the wrapper before microwaving!


----------



## Fatstuff

Food of champs


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol, what's the plan now then?
> 
> 5 left I think, need to check calandar
> 
> Need more test might try a vial of bsi see what its like


Stick to burr ya bender or wc lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> Got supersized for £1.50 more. Extra meat,two chipolatas and an extra Yorkshire.
> 
> Btw Ben,didn't know you were meant to take the protein bar put of the wrapper before microwaving!


Pmsl bet that caused a few sparks!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Stick to burr ya bender or wc lol


Can't get wc and burr man is slow at best....but in no hurry for it so may stick to burr.


----------



## biglbs

Ahh stresses of life a?

Morning


----------



## TELBOR

Morning red60!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning all, just off for cardio/dog walk

 be about 45 mins yomp around the park, its flat there so will be pretty fast walk. Seems to be keeping the fat off from extra cals as still got usual blurry ab outlines in the mirror.


----------



## 25434

Morning Ginger Ben...blurry ab outline hey? well, when I get to that point I will think I've actually got some as I've never seen mine....durrrrp....Happy weekend dude...


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Morning all, just off for cardio/dog walk
> 
> be about 45 mins yomp around the park, its flat there so will be pretty fast walk. Seems to be keeping the fat off from extra cals as still got usual blurry ab outlines in the mirror.


How is the dog anyway? Is his cycle going well


----------



## Ginger Ben

Flubs said:


> Morning Ginger Ben...blurry ab outline hey? well, when I get to that point I will think I've actually got some as I've never seen mine....durrrrp....Happy weekend dude...


It's as good as mine ever get too flubs lol. Have a good.day and weekend x


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> How is the dog anyway? Is his cycle going well


Good mate, he's taken to oxys and mtren really well


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Good mate, he's taken to oxys and mtren really well


He's more anabolic than me


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> He's more anabolic than me


Doubt it you junkie


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Doubt it you junkie


I'm the closest to natty that comes in here, even flubs has more test than me


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> I'm the closest to natty that comes in here, even flubs has more test than me


Oh right are your dbol fake then??


----------



## Ginger Ben

Talking of which, I had a very smooth, pip free jab of pc t400 yesterday. Must have found the sweet spot as didn't feel a thing. Other than 1g of awesomeness


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Oh right are your dbol fake then??


Lol, 100mg a day and getting back pumps taking the washing out the machine... You tell me


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Talking of which, I had a very smooth, pip free jab of pc t400 yesterday. Must have found the sweet spot as didn't feel a thing. Other than 1g of awesomeness


Wicked when that happens! It's like a tunnel direct to your quad lol


----------



## JANIKvonD

awrite gobshyte, whats on the day?


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Wicked when that happens! It's like a tunnel direct to your quad lol


Yeah it flew in lovely. Probably put the pin straight through and squirted gear all up the wall pmsl


----------



## Ginger Ben

JANIKvonD said:
 

> awrite gobshyte, whats on the day?


Morning mate, rest day for me so working and eating lol. Back and bis tomorrow morning.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Yeah it flew in lovely. Probably put the pin straight through and squirted gear all up the wall pmsl


Lmfao

Well, it's easily done with your pins


----------



## luther1

R0BLET said:


> Lol, 100mg a day and getting back pumps taking the washing out the machine... You tell me


Taking wet washing out of the machine beats your bent over row pb anyway


----------



## Ginger Ben

1550 cals today, two meals in. Chilli and rice soon with green beans and a chapatti. Out for dinner at inlaws tonight, that will either be something like shepherds pie or a roast so more meat and veg 

Plan for back tomorrow is dependent on how many cvnts are in my way but should go along the lines of this -

Chin Ups - working sets at 30kg added, see what I can do

T-bar rows close grip - go by instinct but will end with a drop set

DB rows - Get the 65's out and smash them for a few sets

Seated row hammer grip - see what happens

Pump set or two on straight arm pull downs

EZ bar curls

concentration curls with db's


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> 1550 cals today, two meals in. Chilli and rice soon with green beans and a chapatti. Out for dinner at inlaws tonight, that will either be something like shepherds pie or a roast so more meat and veg
> 
> Plan for back tomorrow is dependent on how many cvnts are in my way but should go along the lines of this -
> 
> Chin Ups - working sets at 30kg added, see what I can do
> 
> T-bar rows close grip - go by instinct but will end with a drop set
> 
> DB rows - Get the 65's out and smash them for a few sets
> 
> Seated row hammer grip - see what happens
> 
> Pump set or two on straight arm pull downs
> 
> EZ bar curls
> 
> concentration curls with db's


Can't beat meal at inlaws, always a meat and veg feast lol.

Busy at your gym at weekend then?


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Can't beat meal at inlaws, always a meat and veg feast lol.
> 
> Busy at your gym at weekend then?


They are going to need to up their catering now though, I'll warn them to get extra in 

Yeah it can be, I tend to still go earlyish as I prefer to get it out of the way. I'll aim to be there for 9 and it get's busy from about 10-10:30. All the totty gets there just after 9 though :whistling:

Was a bloke there yesterday having a PT session on legs. He's got a reasonable upper body but literally no legs to the point he needs somebody to show him how to train them. He is Mr Tanned, with gay ankle bracelets on, toms shoes, one leg of his tracksuit bottoms rolled up to his knee, the other worn in the normal fashion, with a gaping scoop neck t shirt on and sunglasses on his head........Weapons grade poser and weak as a kitten pmsl.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> They are going to need to up their catering now though, I'll warn them to get extra in
> 
> Yeah it can be, I tend to still go earlyish as I prefer to get it out of the way. I'll aim to be there for 9 and it get's busy from about 10-10:30. All the totty gets there just after 9 though :whistling:
> 
> Was a bloke there yesterday having a PT session on legs. He's got a reasonable upper body but literally no legs to the point he needs somebody to show him how to train them. He is Mr Tanned, with gay ankle bracelets on, toms shoes, one leg of his tracksuit bottoms rolled up to his knee, the other worn in the normal fashion, with a gaping scoop neck t shirt on and sunglasses on his head........Weapons grade poser and weak as a kitten pmsl.


What!! He sounds like a cùnt lol

Suppose if your there when the "Totty" arrives they'll see a man at work hey Benjamin 

Speaking of legs, I've said I will do them once a week now - on @flinty90 's instruction lol

This is the wheels this morning ;


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> What!! He sounds like a cùnt lol
> 
> Suppose if your there when the "Totty" arrives they'll see a man at work hey Benjamin
> 
> Speaking of legs, I've said I will do them once a week now - on @flinty90 's instruction lol
> 
> This is the wheels this morning ;
> 
> View attachment 113226


Exactly, they'll be making a right mess of the equipment once they see me warming up the gun show  

Good idea mate, no excuse not to, other than being a total nancy. Mass looks good, you'd easily build to that and to be fair if you want to get your weight up bigger legs is the way to do it as they weigh loads.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Exactly, they'll be making a right mess of the equipment once they see me warming up the gun show
> 
> Good idea mate, no excuse not to, other than being a total nancy. Mass looks good, you'd easily build to that and to be fair if you want to get your weight up bigger legs is the way to do it as they weigh loads.


What gun show ?? Pmsl

Yes yes, I'll do them lol. Hams are in bits today!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> What gun show ?? Pmsl
> 
> Yes yes, I'll do them lol. Hams are in bits today!!


Ok, ok, cannon display


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Ok, ok, cannon display


Spud gun more like :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Roast pork, spuds, sprouts, leeks and green beans for dinner 

Home soon then a shake before bed. Can't wait for session tomorrow, will be brutal.


----------



## Galaxy

Great progress mate, been reading your journal for a while so figured I may aswell sub to it


----------



## Ginger Ben

Galaxy said:


> Great progress mate, been reading your journal for a while so figured I may aswell sub to it


Thanks mate, welcome aboard


----------



## biglbs

R0BLET said:


> Spud gun more like :lol:
> 
> View attachment 113245


Aww my fav,gotta buy mia one tomoz!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Home, shake, bed, sleep. Night night


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning Noshers,

Been up since 6:45! Mrs couldn't sleep and I woke up for a slash and knowing she was awake kept me up. Oh well at least I can get a shake down pre training, every cloud!!


----------



## flinty90

Galaxy said:


> Great progress mate, been reading your journal for a while so figured I may aswell sub to it


another fcukin lost soul... if you like talking about gays,skinny cnuts and drugs then this is the place.. if you can put up with the fcukin smell of ginger in here and Robs spunky breath you will be fine lol


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> Aww my fav,gotta buy mia one tomoz!


errm translated means " cant wait to be shooting that puppy myself lol !!! fcukin child X


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Morning Noshers,
> 
> Been up since 6:45! Mrs couldn't sleep and I woke up for a slash and knowing she was awake kept me up. Oh well at least I can get a shake down pre training, every cloud!!


and a shag ???


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> and a shag ???


Yeah with himself the dirty bugger!!


----------



## flinty90

R0BLET said:


> Yeah with himself the dirty bugger!!


obviously mate, dont expect any fcuker else to touch him do ya ??


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> obviously mate, dont expect any fcuker else to touch him do ya ??


Just his carers :lol:


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> errm translated means " cant wait to be shooting that puppy myself lol !!! fcukin child X


Yup!


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> and a shag ???


Yep


----------



## Ginger Ben

Back and bis

Chin ups

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

CG tbar rows

[email protected]

[email protected] rep pb

[email protected]

[email protected] drop set to [email protected] drop set to [email protected]

Db rows

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] drop set to [email protected] very slow reps

Hammer grip seated row

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

All slow

Ez bar curls

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Excluding bar weight

Db concentration curls

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] drop set to [email protected]

Knackered! Food time


----------



## JANIKvonD

u have an insanely strong back buddy, brilliant effort


----------



## Richie186

Strong session mate, strength going up rapid now.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Cheers lads, feeling strong at the moment, gear and diet in harmony! Lol


----------



## Galaxy

nice weights mate, really strong chins


----------



## TELBOR

Galaxy said:


> nice weights mate, really strong chins


Yeah, the fat cúnt has a few of them


----------



## Ginger Ben

Galaxy said:


> nice weights mate, really strong chins


Cheers mate, how's your training going?


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Yeah, the fat cúnt has a few of them


Pipedown twiglet


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Pipedown twiglet


Pmsl, yes dad


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning all. Rest day today, back feels battered in a good way. Mothers day so got mum and my nan over for lunch.

Other than lunch diet will be usual stuff today. Feeling bigger and full at the moment but leaning out still. Seem to have lost water weight across mid section and getting quite vascular when pumped across delta and chest. Loving winny!!


----------



## flinty90

looking forward to the winny results to be honest mate


----------



## Galaxy

Ginger Ben said:


> Cheers mate, how's your training going?


Going great tbh apart from ****ing up my leg so no leg training for 6-10wks which is pis$ing me off....


----------



## Sweat

Another strong back and bi's session mate.

Back looking thick as a tree?


----------



## TELBOR

Winny sounds like its doing its job mate, the 140kg bench tomorrow should get a good seeing too!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> looking forward to the winny results to be honest mate


Me too mate, interested to see what it does after a couple of weeks on it.



Galaxy said:


> Going great tbh apart from ****ing up my leg so no leg training for 6-10wks which is pis$ing me off....


What happened to your leg? Glad rest is going well though. Training legs is over rated isn't it @R0BLET Pmsl



Sweat said:


> Another strong back and bi's session mate.
> 
> Back looking thick as a tree?


Getting there mate, getting some good width as all my tops feel stretched now. Oh and i can no longer fit in our bath Pmsl .had to lay on my side in it lol



R0BLET said:


> Winny sounds like its doing its job mate, the 140kg bench tomorrow should get a good seeing too!!


Hope so mate, be a big milestone for me that I've been aiming at for ages. Just want one so I know I've done it lol


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> What happened to your leg? Glad rest is going well though. Training legs is over rated isn't it @R0BLET Pmsl
> 
> Hope so mate, be a big milestone for me that I've been aiming at for ages. Just want one so I know I've done it lol


Yep legs are over rated  I'll be having another legs session this week - check me !!

Just don't go injuring yourself mate, get a spotter. Some fatty got me to spot him yesterday @ 140. I've seen him throw 160 up easy.

Got behind him and he tells me he's had no carbs for 2 days lol


----------



## Galaxy

Ginger Ben said:


> Me too mate, interested to see what it does after a couple of weeks on it.
> 
> What happened to your leg? Glad rest is going well though. Training legs is over rated isn't it @R0BLET Pmsl
> 
> Getting there mate, getting some good width as all my tops feel stretched now. Oh and i can no longer fit in our bath Pmsl .had to lay on my side in it lol
> 
> Hope so mate, be a big milestone for me that I've been aiming at for ages. Just want one so I know I've done it lol


Abcess mate, funny enough its not from steriods lol, was dosing cattle and pricked myself with the needle FML.

You'll love winny, god knows i do.....prob too much


----------



## Ginger Ben

Galaxy said:


> Abcess mate, funny enough its not from steriods lol, was dosing cattle and pricked myself with the needle FML.
> 
> You'll love winny, god knows i do.....prob too much


Ooo nasty. Giving then tren eh?


----------



## Galaxy

Ginger Ben said:


> Ooo nasty. Giving then tren eh?


haha one jab for you, one for me.....

Ya this some balls, and having to get it re dressed by the docs ed is getting annoying.

Am actually on tren atm trensomnia has nothing on the amount of tramadol I.ve been prescribed, strong $hit


----------



## Ginger Ben

Galaxy said:


> haha one jab for you, one for me.....
> 
> Ya this some balls, and having to get it re dressed by the docs ed is getting annoying.
> 
> Am actually on tren atm trensomnia has nothing on the amount of tramadol I.ve been prescribed, strong $hit


Lol my father inlaw was a farmer and he was telling me they used to use the "steroid pellets" years ago. Hasn't got any left though :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Afternon snooze calling I think. Almost dropped off during the rugby it was that dull a game, lucky to have won it imo.


----------



## flinty90

R0BLET said:


> Yep legs are over rated  I'll be having another legs session this week - check me !!
> 
> Just don't go injuring yourself mate, get a spotter. Some fatty got me to spot him yesterday @ 140. I've seen him throw 160 up easy.
> 
> Got behind him and he tells me he's had no carbs for 2 days lol


that fatty was throwing up 160 mate .. but he should have stopped at 120 and repped out .. big unit though he is lol


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> that fatty was throwing up 160 mate .. but he should have stopped at 120 and repped out .. big unit though he is lol


Was it lol, proper fatty lol

Nice guy though, seen him training some skinny lads


----------



## Ginger Ben

Good weekend had, off to bed to rest up ready to destroy chest and tris tomorrow


----------



## George-Bean

Looking good for a Ginger, your strenths getting better n better, great chin ups. Took some catching up in here!

I know I should better direct this question to people with decent chests but I though I'd start with you lot first <------that made me lol


----------



## TELBOR

Morning red60!


----------



## Ginger Ben

George-Bean said:


> Looking good for a Ginger, your strenths getting better n better, great chin ups. Took some catching up in here!
> 
> I know I should better direct this question to people with decent chests but I though I'd start with you lot first <------that made me lol


Morning George, thanks buddy, its going pretty well at the moment so can't complain. Good to see you still at it as well.


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Morning red60!


Morning mate, you're keen this morning, early start?!


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Morning mate, you're keen this morning, early start?!


Oh the joys of getting up at 5am lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

Well that went well

Decline bench

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] !! Huge pb

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Pec Dec

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

10+4 [email protected]

Dips

[email protected]

[email protected]+15

[email protected]+25

[email protected]+25

[email protected]+15

Seated chest press - no lockout

[email protected]

[email protected] stack

[email protected]

Various tricep things....


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Well that went well
> 
> Decline bench
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected] !! Huge pb
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Pec Dec
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> 10+4 [email protected]
> 
> Dips
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]+15
> 
> [email protected]+25
> 
> [email protected]+25
> 
> [email protected]+15
> 
> Seated chest press - no lockout
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected] stack
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Various tricep things....


Lol, WINNY!


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Lol, WINNY!


Hasn't kicked in yet, that was just my natural awesomeness...... :whistling:


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Hasn't kicked in yet, that was just my natural awesomeness...... :whistling:


Must be 

150 in you!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Must be
> 
> 150 in you!!


lol. To be honest the 140 flew up for the first 5 so I think a single at 150 would be very doable, possibly more. Massive personal milestone for me though, I've wanted 3 plates a side for ages and hoped it would happen on this cycle, didn't expect to annihilate it though


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> lol. To be honest the 140 flew up for the first 5 so I think a single at 150 would be very doable, possibly more. Massive personal milestone for me though, I've wanted 3 plates a side for ages and hoped it would happen on this cycle, didn't expect to annihilate it though


So in other words you'll always have winny now


----------



## luther1

Great going on the 140 benjy,as robstanon said,150 seems really do-able,even for 1rm.

Just off to do chest and tris myself. Snowing and bitter cold wind chill here so can't work. Mid morning training suits me as there is a lovely looking blondie that does about 90 mins of core at this time of day,so I'll strut round looking hench and have a perv. Going to do pec dec,cable flies and decline flies as I'm trying to work my mid chest area.


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> So in other words you'll always have winny now


It does seem to work rather well 



luther1 said:


> Great going on the 140 benjy,as robstanon said,150 seems really do-able,even for 1rm.
> 
> Just off to do chest and tris myself. Snowing and bitter cold wind chill here so can't work. Mid morning training suits me as there is a lovely looking blondie that does about 90 mins of core at this time of day,so I'll strut round looking hench and have a perv. Going to do pec dec,cable flies and decline flies as I'm trying to work my mid chest area.


Thanks mate, really pleased with it. Spotter was surprised too as I said at the start I'd be happy with one rep as never tried the weight before lol. Bet he thought I was a right cvnt :lol:

Tried to snow here earlier but just very dry and cold now. How come you can't work in this weather? Drive through window frozen shut is it?

Sounds like a plan mate, close grip benching seems to hit the inner chest nicely too I find, keep elbows in tight and I can definitely feel it working in that area.


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> It does seem to work rather well
> 
> Thanks mate, really pleased with it. Spotter was surprised too as I said at the start I'd be happy with one rep as never tried the weight before lol. Bet he thought I was a right cvnt :lol:
> 
> Tried to snow here earlier but just very dry and cold now. How come you can't work in this weather? Drive through window frozen shut is it?
> 
> Sounds like a plan mate, close grip benching seems to hit the inner chest nicely too I find, keep elbows in tight and I can definitely feel it working in that area.


I do cgb on the smith for my tris,a gay weight but slow and a decent contraction.

Can't clean windows in this benjy,the water freezes on the glass!


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> I do cgb on the smith for my tris,a gay weight but slow and a decent contraction.
> 
> Can't clean windows in this benjy,the water freezes on the glass!


I never go heavy on it either tbh, I think if hands are close together and you're really focusing on tris you can't really go that heavy imo.

Oh sh1t it's that cold down there is it? Do you do residential or commercial stuff?


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> I never go heavy on it either tbh, I think if hands are close together and you're really focusing on tris you can't really go that heavy imo.
> 
> Oh sh1t it's that cold down there is it? Do you do residential or commercial stuff?


Both. Commercials good because its contract cleaning,so rain or shine and most pay well,although not on time. Southampton football club etc. domestic is good for cash flow and money laundering haha. Too cold today benjy,wind chill is -6


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> Both. Commercials good because its contract cleaning,so rain or shine and most pay well,although not on time. Southampton football club etc. domestic is good for cash flow and money laundering haha. Too cold today benjy,wind chill is -6


Good stuff, fvck that in -6 though! Get to the sauna and perv away


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> Both. Commercials good because its contract cleaning,so rain or shine and most pay well,although not on time. Southampton football club etc. domestic is good for cash flow and money laundering haha. Too cold today benjy,wind chill is -6


How did you get so 'large' up and down ladders lol

Back for me today, no deads though.


----------



## JANIKvonD

Ginger Ben said:


> Well that went well
> 
> Decline bench
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected] !! Huge pb
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Pec Dec
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> 10+4 p[email protected]
> 
> Dips
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]+15
> 
> [email protected]+25
> 
> [email protected]+25
> 
> [email protected]+15
> 
> Seated chest press - no lockout
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected] stack
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Various tricep things....


these last few sesh's are making me feel like a fairy!! fuk this sheeet :lol:

well done mate


----------



## Ginger Ben

JANIKvonD said:


> these last few sesh's are making me feel like a fairy!! fuk this sheeet :lol:
> 
> well done mate


Lol, thanks mate, but I suspect when your tren kicks in you'll be smashing sh1t up!


----------



## JANIKvonD

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol, thanks mate, but I suspect when your tren kicks in you'll be smashing sh1t up!


lol, heres hoping mate. weights shooting up like iv just started Dbol with food alone....pitty the strength aint there to match pmsl, should even out soon enough

way i see it...my diets that of a 110kg'ish lad...so i keep eating this way for ALL my bulks until 1 day im a lean 110kg :lol: really id be better not doing a cut at all & perm bulking at this.....but theres only so long i can take looking like a fat beast


----------



## Ginger Ben

JANIKvonD said:


> lol, heres hoping mate. weights shooting up like iv just started Dbol with food alone....pitty the strength aint there to match pmsl, should even out soon enough
> 
> way i see it...my diets that of a 110kg'ish lad...so i keep eating this way for ALL my bulks until 1 day im a lean 110kg :lol: really id be better not doing a cut at all & perm bulking at this.....but theres only so long i can take looking like a fat beast


lol, know what you mean, weight flys on to start with but takes a while for strength to get there too. Getting enough food in is the hardest part of getting above 100kg I reckon, certainly with a reasonably lean physique. I'm about 103kg at the moment but it will drop when I come off to just under 100 I reckon. Still, as long as it's all quality that I'm left with then thats a decent weight to maintain at for a few months. Fvck knows how these lads get to 110+ that's big food!


----------



## JANIKvonD

Ginger Ben said:


> lol, know what you mean, weight flys on to start with but takes a while for strength to get there too. Getting enough food in is the hardest part of getting above 100kg I reckon, certainly with a reasonably lean physique. I'm about 103kg at the moment but it will drop when I come off to just under 100 I reckon. Still, as long as it's all quality that I'm left with then thats a decent weight to maintain at for a few months. Fvck knows how these lads get to 110+ that's big food!


110kg lean would look fuking freaky at my height (or any height tbf lol). thats a figure id hope to hit by the time im 35yo (10 years)....a long way to go.


----------



## luther1

R0BLET said:


> How did you get so 'large' up and down ladders lol
> 
> Back for me today, no deads though.


ladders? water fed pole ftw


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> ladders? water fed pole ftw


Too dangerous sending the elderly and infirm up ladders


----------



## Ginger Ben

JANIKvonD said:


> 110kg lean would look fuking freaky at my height (or any height tbf lol). thats a figure id hope to hit by the time im 35yo (10 years)....a long way to go.


You're 25! Fvck I'm old.......


----------



## JANIKvonD

Ginger Ben said:


> You're 25! Fvck I'm old.......


& ginger.....fyl


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> ladders? water fed pole ftw


Pretend widow cleaner then lol.


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> Too dangerous sending the elderly and infirm up ladders


Most domestic use ladders have a weight limit of 15.7st so I was on the cusp of rungs collapsing under my muscular physique


----------



## biglbs

Nice benching Sir,if you realy want to drive it on try using ez bar for cgbp it allows more pec and tri focus leading to ultimate power imo,realy use a lot of just mid range too for mahoosive tri pump.


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> Most domestic use ladders have a weight limit of 15.7st so I was on the cusp of rungs collapsing under my muscular physique


Get some decent ladders then lol

I used to have some lads around 20st going up and down ladders pmsl


----------



## luther1

R0BLET said:


> Get some decent ladders then lol
> 
> I used to have some lads around 20st going up and down ladders pmsl


 @flinty90?


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> @flinty90?


Lol, no!

Aerial and Satellite installers 

I'm qualified to do that pmsl jack of all trades..... Master of none!

Well, master of making the Miss's happy


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> Most domestic use ladders have a weight limit of 15.7st so I was on the cusp of rungs collapsing under my muscular physique


Must struggle now the ladder weighs more than you


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> Must struggle now the ladder weighs more than you


Can't get it off the roof of the van anymore


----------



## Ginger Ben

biglbs said:


> Nice benching Sir,if you realy want to drive it on try using ez bar for cgbp it allows more pec and tri focus leading to ultimate power imo,realy use a lot of just mid range too for mahoosive tri pump.


Thanks BL, I'll give that a go next time and see how it feels. We have one of those hammer grip tricep bars too that I thought might be good for something similar.


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> Can't get it off the roof of the van anymore


I should think the wet sponge would be a challenging arm work out these days


----------



## Ginger Ben

Granny's protein bars are going down a treat


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> Granny's protein bars are going down a treat


I have a couple a day too. Snoop likes them also


----------



## Richie186

Ginger Ben said:


> Well that went well
> 
> Decline bench
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected] !! Huge pb
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Pec Dec
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> 10+4 [email protected]
> 
> Dips
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]+15
> 
> [email protected]+25
> 
> [email protected]+25
> 
> [email protected]+15
> 
> Seated chest press - no lockout
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected] stack
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Various tricep things....


Just seen this mate. Good going on the pressing. Keeping an eye on the winny effect, I might have to add some for last 6 weeks.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Richie186 said:


> Just seen this mate. Good going on the pressing. Keeping an eye on the winny effect, I might have to add some for last 6 weeks.


Thanks mate, I think the winny starting to kick in and the diet is really working well. I was genuinely surprised I got 8 out, would have been happy with 1


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> I have a couple a day too. Snoop likes them also


I'm limiting myself to 1 a day but given I have 5 boxes of them that should last a while!


----------



## Richie186

It's a big gain in a short space of time. Are you seeing any difference in your body? Water/veins etc.


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> I'm limiting myself to 1 a day but given I have 5 boxes of them that should last a while!


I see the offer is back on benjy,I'm tempted to re stock


----------



## Ginger Ben

Richie186 said:


> It's a big gain in a short space of time. Are you seeing any difference in your body? Water/veins etc.


The leaner parts are looking harder and more vascular, arms, delts etc. I'm not lean enough to see a huge amount of change in the finer detail but it's enough for me to notice. Tempted to try some dandelion root extract to help flush some water out, meant to be very good apparently


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> I see the offer is back on benjy,I'm tempted to re stock


Not sure I will mate but it's a great deal


----------



## biglbs

Ginger Ben said:


> Thanks BL, I'll give that a go next time and see how it feels. We have one of those hammer grip tricep bars too that I thought might be good for something similar.


I used to use that at home


----------



## Ginger Ben

Food time, chicken, rice, veg etc. Makes a nice change.....oh hang on.....:banghead:


----------



## Fatstuff

Have u tried quest bars Ben? 17 grams of fibre in each bar! Not bad tasting as well!! Good for dieting!


----------



## Sweat

Evening mate, will throw a congrats in for the 140 x 8, really great stuff Ben.

Now chase down that 4 plates a side...


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> Have u tried quest bars Ben? 17 grams of fibre in each bar! Not bad tasting as well!! Good for dieting!


No mate but heard they are good.


----------



## Galaxy

3 plates a side....fvuk me well done mate


----------



## Ginger Ben

Galaxy said:


> 3 plates a side....fvuk me well done mate


Cheers pal, big milestone for me smashed


----------



## Sweat

Ginger Ben said:


> Cheers pal, big milestone for me smashed


ZZZZZZZZZZ.... gogogogo get 4 Ben, you got it in you before this blast ends...


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sweat said:


> ZZZZZZZZZZ.... gogogogo get 4 Ben, you got it in you before this blast ends...


Got to be worth a punt in a few weeks hasn't it  

Is it bad if you bench more than you squat though....... :lol:

Having said that, maybe my squats will fly up now....200kg you say.....? lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

Still got pretty painful pip in right quad from last weeks jab! Not going to jab anymore pct400 that stuff is nasty. Will probably order some burr today and just use prop for the next few days while it gets delivered.


----------



## Sweat

Ginger Ben said:


> Got to be worth a punt in a few weeks hasn't it
> 
> Is it bad if you bench more than you squat though....... :lol:
> 
> Having said that, maybe my squats will fly up now....200kg you say.....? lol


Yes it is bad if you bench more than you squat, but even more reason to set a new squat target! Get some big numbers while you fuelling and gearing up like a beast!!

Bring it!!!


----------



## Sweat

Ginger Ben said:
 

> Still got pretty painful pip in right quad from last weeks jab! Not going to jab anymore pct400 that stuff is nasty. Will probably order some burr today and just use prop for the next few days while it gets delivered.


Don't waste the gear mate, just jab the remaining 8ml into left ball, it will turn you into a hulk... well you'll likely get a hulk style rage after doing it anyway...


----------



## Davey666

mg: I only just found this :lol:

Subbed and will read through when I get time. A lot of pages to get through :lol:

Ginger BENders tales


----------



## Ginger Ben

Davey666 said:


> mg: I only just found this :lol:
> 
> Subbed and will read through when I get time. A lot of pages to get through :lol:
> 
> Ginger BENders tales


lol, good luck reading nearly 1000 pages of mainly nonsense 

Read page 1 then start from here 

Thanks mate, good to have you along.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sweat said:


> Don't waste the gear mate, just jab the remaining 8ml into left ball, it will turn you into a hulk... well you'll likely get a hulk style rage after doing it anyway...


True, maybe I should just bang it in and limp around for next 3 weeks. Got 3 weeks of t400 left if I do 2.5ml a week. Could drop to 2ml and make it last 4? Plan was then to run some prop eod up to pct


----------



## Sweat

Ginger Ben said:


> True, maybe I should just bang it in and limp around for next 3 weeks. Got 3 weeks of t400 left if I do 2.5ml a week. Could drop to 2ml and make it last 4? Plan was then to run some prop eod up to pct


Just warm the oil pre injection, and massage it post, hot and cold treatment, ibuprofen for inflammation and jobs a good un.

Don't waste the precious gear!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sweat said:


> Just warm the oil pre injection, and massage it post, hot and cold treatment, ibuprofen for inflammation and jobs a good un.
> 
> Don't waste the precious gear!


I do all that tbh mate, it's only pro chem that does it though. Not used ibuprofen though, will give that a spin, thanks.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Going to try this next bicep session


----------



## Sweat

Your going to shout at your arms, grow a gay beard and put loads of boot polish on yourself...

Then claim your fully natty like this dude reckons...

Lol.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sweat said:


> Your going to shout at your arms, grow a gay beard and put loads of boot polish on yourself...
> 
> Then claim your fully natty like this dude reckons...
> 
> Lol.


Hey, he's rocking 22's so it worked for him! lol


----------



## TELBOR

Sweat said:


> Just warm the oil pre injection, and massage it post, hot and cold treatment, ibuprofen for inflammation and jobs a good un.
> 
> Don't waste the precious gear!


Defo don't waste it!

Here's a good idea Benjamin, 1 barrel - 1ml Pro Chem, 1.5ml Burr


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Defo don't waste it!
> 
> Here's a good idea Benjamin, 1 barrel - 1ml Pro Chem, 1.5ml Burr


Still have to buy the burr though and if I did that I'd probably just use only that 

Might mix the PC with some fuerza prop, that ought to help...lol


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Still have to buy the burr though and if I did that I'd probably just use only that
> 
> Might mix the PC with some fuerza prop, that ought to help...lol


Mixing the 2 will give you 8 weeks at 2ml. No more needed is there?

Lol, use that prop up ya bender!!


----------



## Sweat

Ginger Ben said:


> Still have to buy the burr though and if I did that I'd probably just use only that
> 
> Might mix the PC with some fuerza prop, that ought to help...lol


Just buy tons of vials and extend your cycle to last a year or so... tank mode in no time!


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Mixing the 2 will give you 8 weeks at 2ml. No more needed is there?
> 
> Lol, use that prop up ya bender!!


I don't have any burr that's the problem, I have 7.5ml of pc t400 that's it. Other than the prop.

LOl, I am saving it for a kick stop at the end after last t400 jab leading up to pct


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sweat said:


> Just buy tons of vials and extend your cycle to last a year or so... tank mode in no time!


pmsl, yeah I did that last time! Didn't work :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> I don't have any burr that's the problem, I have 7.5ml of pc t400 that's it. Other than the prop.
> 
> LOl, I am saving it for a kick stop at the end after last t400 jab leading up to pct


Oh I see, I thought you said you had 4 weeks of burr left  My bad.

Buy one then lol and jab it all with the PC for the last 3 weeks!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Oh I see, I thought you said you had 4 weeks of burr left  My bad.
> 
> Buy one then lol and jab it all with the PC for the last 3 weeks!!


Bloody junkie!! lol, good plan


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Bloody junkie!! lol, good plan


Makes sense to me mate, 17ml in 3 weeks 

+2g a week to wrap things up nicely!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Makes sense to me mate, 17ml in 3 weeks
> 
> +2g a week to wrap things up nicely!!


Lol I'm honestly not sure it would make any difference running test that high? As i said earlier I can hardly tell I'm on it now, its the orals that pack the punch.


----------



## luther1

Don't forget I've got some bsi t400 spare if you want 10ml Ben


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> Don't forget I've got some bsi t400 spare if you want 10ml Ben


Thanks mate, that is handy to know.


----------



## luther1

poor lad had a fit in the gym earlier. Such an awful thing to see. He roared like a lion and collapsed and was twitching really badly. I thought it was much worse than a fit but his training partner said he has them all the time and when he comes round he's normal again. He was lying there for over 15 mins and was still on the ground when I left. Looked and sounded terrible,I just hope he's ok


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> poor lad had a fit in the gym earlier. Such an awful thing to see. He roared like a lion and collapsed and was twitching really badly. I thought it was much worse than a fit but his training partner said he has them all the time and when he comes round he's normal again. He was lying there for over 15 mins and was still on the ground when I left. Looked and sounded terrible,I just hope he's ok


Blimey that's a bit disturbing. Could be dangerous for him too in the gym if he was mid lift


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> Blimey that's a bit disturbing. Could be dangerous for him too in the gym if he was mid lift


Never seen anyone have a fit before,it was awful. As you say Ben,could have been dangerous too.


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> Never seen anyone have a fit before,it was awful. As you say Ben,could have been dangerous too.


My mum has them, it is awful mate.

She has regular blacks outs too, I hate it 

She had her first one giving birth to my eldest sister and they stayed ever since. Bless her


----------



## luther1

R0BLET said:


> My mum has them, it is awful mate.
> 
> She has regular blacks outs too, I hate it
> 
> She had her first one giving birth to my eldest sister and they stayed ever since. Bless her


Oh,that's a shame,it honestly looked like the poor soul was dying,must be terrible when its a loved one


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> Oh,that's a shame,it honestly looked like the poor soul was dying,must be terrible when its a loved one


Yeah it is mate, but its been 30 odd years now so we just ride it out.

Morning G1!

That's your other new name Benjamin, G1 !

@Sweat is G2!

Ginger 1 & 2


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Yeah it is mate, but its been 30 odd years now so we just ride it out.
> 
> Morning G1!
> 
> That's your other new name Benjamin, G1 !
> 
> @Sweat is G2!
> 
> Ginger 1 & 2
> 
> View attachment 113785


Lol thanks mate, we are like those twins on you tube, only bigger and less gay.....


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol thanks mate, we are like those twins on you tube, only bigger and less gay.....


Yeah guess you are pmsl


----------



## JANIKvonD

Morning ginge. Training this morning?


----------



## Ginger Ben

JANIKvonD said:


> Morning ginge. Training this morning?


Morning mate, yep legs just done. Will post it up soon. Right quad still fvcked from pip from last week which affected my session and pi55ed me off but was still an alright sesh


----------



## Ginger Ben

Legs this morning

Wide stance Box squats to parallel

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Pleased with this, last week was [email protected], [email protected] then dropped down so much better this time. Didn't feel ready to up weight though

Leg Extensions

5 sets up to 115kg

Ham curls

5 sets up to 60kg each leg

Close stance Leg Press to try and focus on outer sweep of quads

4 sets up to 250kg

Calf raises

3 sets at 90kg

Done. Didn't quite feel in the zone today, dog was ill last night so was worried about him. Off to the vet at 10:30 this morning to have him checked out. He seems fine but has some bum problems....which is not pleasant.....

In other news I'm chucking that fvcking Pro Chem t400 in the bin and ordering some Iranian test e if I can get it, if not then Burr t400. I have never had pip this long or this bad, it's close to its expiry date so I reckon its moody. Pip actually stopped me training 100% today as leg hurts when bent close to 90 degrees or when I put pressure through quad.


----------



## TELBOR

Nice session mate, hope dog is ok!!

Lol about the PC. Just get some Burr as you don't want to get done over with pharma


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Nice session mate, hope dog is ok!!
> 
> Lol about the PC. Just get some Burr as you don't want to get done over with pharma


Cheers mate, he seems fine in himself, no change in behaviour etc just a bad bum problem......lol. Probably picked up a bug from eating god knows what when he's out on walks.

That's true about the pharma tbf. Will just get Burr as it's cheaper too and I know it works.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Cheers mate, he seems fine in himself, no change in behaviour etc just a bad bum problem......lol. Probably picked up a bug from eating god knows what when he's out on walks.
> 
> That's true about the pharma tbf. Will just get Burr as it's cheaper too and I know it works.


Has he been on the Soreen lol!

Yeah pharma is risky, stick to burr as its obviously working mate.


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Has he been on the Soreen lol!
> 
> Yeah pharma is risky, stick to burr as its obviously working mate.


lol, nope he's got cholitis apparently. Quite common in pups, probably caused by him eating something dodgy whilst out and about. Got to feed him.....wait for it......chicken and rice for the next few days!! Pmsl, he's going to be hench


----------



## Davey666

Ginger Ben said:


> lol, nope he's got cholitis apparently. Quite common in pups, probably caused by him eating something dodgy whilst out and about. Got to feed him.....wait for it......chicken and rice for the next few days!! Pmsl, he's going to be hench


Dont be giving the dog your dodgey gear as well


----------



## Davey666

Ginger Ben said:


> Legs this morning
> 
> Wide stance Box squats to parallel
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Pleased with this, last week was [email protected], [email protected] then dropped down so much better this time. Didn't feel ready to up weight though
> 
> Leg Extensions
> 
> 5 sets up to 115kg
> 
> Ham curls
> 
> 5 sets up to 60kg each leg
> 
> Close stance Leg Press to try and focus on outer sweep of quads
> 
> 4 sets up to 250kg
> 
> Calf raises
> 
> 3 sets at 90kg
> 
> Done. Didn't quite feel in the zone today, dog was ill last night so was worried about him. Off to the vet at 10:30 this morning to have him checked out. He seems fine but has some bum problems....which is not pleasant.....
> 
> In other news I'm chucking that fvcking Pro Chem t400 in the bin and ordering some Iranian test e if I can get it, if not then Burr t400. I have never had pip this long or this bad, it's close to its expiry date so I reckon its moody. Pip actually stopped me training 100% today as leg hurts when bent close to 90 degrees or when I put pressure through quad.


Nice session... I must try these box squats one day.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Davey666 said:


> Nice session... I must try these box squats one day.


Cheers Davey, they work well for me due to my posture and stop my lower back taking too much pressure when I go lower. Still hammers my legs and that's all that matters really.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> lol, nope he's got cholitis apparently. Quite common in pups, probably caused by him eating something dodgy whilst out and about. Got to feed him.....wait for it......chicken and rice for the next few days!! Pmsl, he's going to be hench


Lol, yeah they usually go down the chicken and rice route - with gravy 

He'll be on more cals than @Sweat! Lol


----------



## Davey666

Ginger Ben said:


> Cheers Davey, they work well for me due to my posture and stop my lower back taking too much pressure when I go lower. Still hammers my legs and that's all that matters really.


How long do you pause for at the bottom. Or do you come straight back up?


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Lol, yeah they usually go down the chicken and rice route - with gravy
> 
> He'll be on more cals than @Sweat! Lol


He's not getting gravy, I'm not happy giving up some of my chicken supply! lol

pmsl, there's more calories in dust than he eats but the cvnt's strong as fvck on it somehow...........trentastic


----------



## Ginger Ben

Davey666 said:


> How long do you pause for at the bottom. Or do you come straight back up?


I just touch cloth and go


----------



## Sweat

R0BLET said:


> Lol, yeah they usually go down the chicken and rice route - with gravy
> 
> He'll be on more cals than @Sweat! Lol


Lol, my calories over the past 6 days have been total dog shiz to be fair. Stupidly high. Normally I 2200 and will be as of Monday again!


----------



## Sweat

R0BLET said:


> Yeah it is mate, but its been 30 odd years now so we just ride it out.
> 
> Morning G1!
> 
> That's your other new name Benjamin, G1 !
> 
> @Sweat is G2!
> 
> Ginger 1 & 2
> 
> View attachment 113785


Lol, why am I G2? That makes me sound like the side kick... not having this shiz, I am defo G1! I'm Batman, Ben is Robin. Roblet is Catwoman! 



Ginger Ben said:


> Lol thanks mate, we are like those twins on you tube, only bigger and less gay.....


Gay!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sweat said:


> Lol, why am I G2? That makes me sound like the side kick... not having this shiz, I am defo G1! I'm Batman, Ben is Robin. Roblet is Catwoman!
> 
> Gay!


You're G2, you're silver, smaller and more ginger.


----------



## Sweat

Ginger Ben said:


> You're G2, you're silver, smaller and more ginger.


LMAO... smaller?! :crying: :crying: :crying:

Ah wait... I presume you meant "leaner" not smaller... that makes more sense... Chubster!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sweat said:


> LMAO... smaller?! :crying: :crying: :crying:
> 
> Ah wait... I presume you meant "leaner" not smaller... that makes more sense... Chubster!


And you're a bitch who makes fat jokes :lol: G2


----------



## Sweat

Ginger Ben said:


> And you're a bitch who makes fat jokes :lol: G2


Muwhaahahaha


----------



## TELBOR

Sweat said:


> Lol, why am I G2? That makes me sound like the side kick... not having this shiz, I am defo G1! I'm Batman, Ben is Robin. Roblet is Catwoman!


Because Benjamin is the first ginger in my UKM life pmsl

Catwomen is bigger than me


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning all, dog walking time. Just prepped his food for the day!!! Pmsl


----------



## Davey666

Ginger Ben said:


> Morning all, dog walking time. Just prepped his food for the day!!! Pmsl


Good to see no animal cruelty going on in here.


----------



## Davey666

Oh good morning


----------



## Ginger Ben

Davey666 said:


> Good to see no animal cruelty going on in here.


Morning mate, no he's getting chicken breast and rice all day, wants to be like his daddy :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Morning G1!


----------



## JANIKvonD

morning johnger


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning chaps. Good start to the day, 200mg prop in the pecs  One was a bit of a bleeder, looked like I'd been shot pmsl.

Big weigh in today......after another week of eating 4500 cals a day guess how much weight I've gained since last week??

Wrong

1lb!!! Lol

Am now 105kg, 231lbs or 16 stone 7 on the nose.


----------



## C.Hill

Ginger Ben said:


> Morning chaps. Good start to the day, 200mg prop in the pecs  One was a bit of a bleeder, looked like I'd been shot pmsl.
> 
> Big weigh in today......after another week of eating 4500 cals a day guess how much weight I've gained since last week??
> 
> Wrong
> 
> 1lb!!! Lol
> 
> Am now 105kg, 231lbs or 16 stone 7 on the nose.


Filthy druggy!!!!!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

C.Hill said:


> Filthy druggy!!!!!!


Natty alert!!!

Hows things going mate? Still smashing the weights I see.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Need to ram meal 2 down, been a bit slack this morning! Better supersize it


----------



## Ginger Ben

Boulders tomorrow morning, fancy a body weight standing OHP before this cycle is over, that's my next target


----------



## TELBOR

Who you talking too .......


----------



## Davey666

R0BLET said:


> Who you talking too .......


Himself. I think the thread on here do you hear voices in your head was for benj


----------



## Davey666

Oh and the link http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/216478-do-you-hear-voices-your-head.html


----------



## TELBOR

Davey666 said:


> Oh and the link http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/216478-do-you-hear-voices-your-head.html


So, seen as I drive for several hours a day and trump lots in here I'll start chatting to myself?

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> So, seen as I drive for several hours a day and trump lots in here I'll start chatting to myself?
> 
> :lol: :lol:


At least you'll have something to pass the time. I've got planet rock on the radio! I'm so fvcking cool :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> At least you'll have something to pass the time. I've got planet rock on the radio! I'm so fvcking cool :lol:


Your so fùcking old more like!


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Your so fùcking old more like!


True! Always liked the old school rock music, always will probably. :rockon:


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> True! Always liked the old school rock music, always will probably. :rockon:


Proper ginger!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Proper ginger!!


Lol. White hi-tech trainers, tight black jeans, iron maiden t-shirt and sleeveless denim jacket 

I have never owned any of those things.... :lol:


----------



## luther1

solar radio on your pc or sky 0129. for all the lovers in the house,if you know it,show it.


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> solar radio on your pc or sky 0129. for all the lovers in the house,if you know it,show it.


lol, classic soul with Gary Spence


----------



## Ginger Ben

Today's installment


----------



## Ginger Ben

Tomorrow boulder plan

Standing OHP - heavy, low rep sets but plenty of them

DB lat raises - run the rack up and down x 3, probably vomit

face pulls or high row to face on seated cable row machine

variety of partials to failure on smith seated press

wide grip upright row


----------



## JANIKvonD

Ginger Ben said:


> Tomorrow boulder plan
> 
> Standing OHP - heavy, low rep sets but plenty of them
> 
> DB lat raises - run the rack up and down x 3, probably vomit
> 
> face pulls or high row to face on seated cable row machine
> 
> variety of partials to failure on smith seated press
> 
> wide grip upright row


plenty there anyway mate! think im gonna do some standing OHP tonight to warm up hammies  shudders are needing a bit more too them


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Tomorrow boulder plan
> 
> Standing OHP - heavy, low rep sets but plenty of them
> 
> DB lat raises - run the rack up and down x 3, probably vomit
> 
> face pulls or high row to face on seated cable row machine
> 
> variety of partials to failure on smith seated press
> 
> wide grip upright row


No single arm face pulls mate :whistling:


----------



## luther1

R0BLET said:


> No single arm face pulls mate :whistling:


People in the gym thought he was trying to start a lawn mower


----------



## luther1

R0BLET said:


> No single arm face pulls mate :whistling:


Haha


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> People in the gym thought he was trying to start a lawn mower


----------



## luther1

R0BLET said:


> View attachment 113966


Exactly,and look at that cnuts rear delts. That'll be Ben on pct


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> Exactly,and look at that cnuts rear delts. That'll be Ben on pct


He wishes


----------



## Mr_Morocco

dont mention PCT, i did my last jab this week not looking forward to being natty


----------



## TELBOR

Mr_Morocco said:


> dont mention PCT, i did my last jab this week not looking forward to being natty


You mean you've taken steroids.......

:lol:


----------



## Mr_Morocco

R0BLET said:


> You mean you've taken steroids.......
> 
> :lol:


yes, maybe you should join the darkside mate it MAY help you actually grow some muscle lol


----------



## luther1

Mr_Morocco said:


> dont mention PCT, i did my last jab this week not looking forward to being natty


Was your gear bunk?


----------



## Mr_Morocco

luther1 said:


> Was your gear bunk?


No bud, i dont use your source


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> Was your gear bunk?


100% genuine, bonafide, pharmacy tested ......... Cod liver oil :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Mr_Morocco said:


> No bud, i dont use your source


Pmsl, I bet you did


----------



## Mr_Morocco

R0BLET said:


> Pmsl, I bet you did


haha no, i used your burr source and he seems to av disappeared


----------



## luther1

R0BLET said:


> 100% genuine, bonafide, pharmacy tested ......... Cod liver oil :lol:


Chemical name,bsi


----------



## TELBOR

Mr_Morocco said:


> haha no, i used your burr source and he seems to av disappeared


Yes mate, me, Ben and a few more people have said that.

Seems to have disappeared!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Yes mate, me, Ben and a few more people have said that.
> 
> Seems to have disappeared!!


He still pops on here under a different name but not seen him for ages


----------



## Ginger Ben

3000 cals today so far. Out for dinner thats an easy 1000 then a shake before bed.

CT Fletcher style session tomorrow. Shouting and cussing at the weights until they move! Lol


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> He still pops on here under a different name but not seen him for ages


Does he ? Is it MJ


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Does he ? Is it MJ


Lol no don't think so


----------



## flinty90

hows tricke ginger nuts


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> hows tricke ginger nuts


Good thanks mate, rest day today so just working and eating. How are you?

Boulders getting the treatment tomorrow morning. Can't wait.


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Good thanks mate, rest day today so just working and eating. How are you?
> 
> Boulders getting the treatment tomorrow morning. Can't wait.


thats what i like to hear mate ...

was looking forward to a pull sesh tonight but robs badly and its my 4th wedding anniversary lol not that thats owt special but ya know lol

have a good one tomoz bro .. will be in gym myself tomorrow evening for a pull session !!


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> thats what i like to hear mate ...
> 
> was looking forward to a pull sesh tonight but robs badly and its my 4th wedding anniversary lol not that thats owt special but ya know lol
> 
> have a good one tomoz bro .. will be in gym myself tomorrow evening for a pull session !!


Yeah ken's a bit sick I hear. Proabably best to see the Mrs rather than Rob on your anniversary Pmsl.

When you down in london for work? Do you know where abouts you'll be?

Have a good one mate. Bed time now zzz


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Yeah ken's a bit sick I hear. Proabably best to see the Mrs rather than Rob on your anniversary Pmsl.
> 
> When you down in london for work? Do you know where abouts you'll be?
> 
> Have a good one mate. Bed time now zzz


start on monday mate .. im in the area around gatwick mate ... i will be stopping over some weekends so we will definitely get to meet up and have a session or 2 bro !!


----------



## JANIKvonD

morning folker x


----------



## loganator

morning ginger minge ...how the fk are you mate ? still smashin it i hope


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> start on monday mate .. im in the area around gatwick mate ... i will be stopping over some weekends so we will definitely get to meet up and have a session or 2 bro !!


Cool gatwick is only an hour from me mate so be easy to meet up at some point.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning all. Buzzing. Just smashed a shoulder session and nailed a body weight strict standing ohp for 2 reps


----------



## Ginger Ben

Shoulders and traps

Strict ohp

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] massive pb and body weight

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] not sure where extra reps came from

[email protected]

Db lat raises

One set up and down rack from 10-17.5kg dbs all taken to partials to failure

[email protected] then partials to failure

[email protected] as above

[email protected] as above then drop set to [email protected] then partials to failure

Face pulls

[email protected]

[email protected] stack

[email protected] drop to [email protected] drop to [email protected]

Seated smith press

[email protected] - 5 second negs

[email protected] - 5 second negs

20 upper ROM partials @80

15 lower ROM partials @60 in to 3 full ROM reps failure

Wide grip upright row on smith

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Loved every minute of that session. Shold make the bastards grow!


----------



## JANIKvonD

i loved the standing OHP too...the weight room is tiny in the gym i was in last night so i had to stand near the door (not hitting distance), when a woman walked in with 1 of the PT's "fuk this" she said...turned & walked rite back out pmsl. wimin


----------



## JANIKvonD

oh and reps for the PBs


----------



## TELBOR

Winny!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

JANIKvonD said:


> oh and reps for the PBs


Cheers mate, got some looks from two lads benching as I lobbed up more weight than them :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Winny!!


Is awesome!!


----------



## JANIKvonD

Ginger Ben said:


> Cheers mate, got some looks from two lads benching as I lobbed up more weight than them :lol:


yeh my training partner's 1rm on bench is about 80kg lol...cvnt just turned his nose up


----------



## Sweat

Ginger Ben said:


> Morning all. Buzzing. Just smashed a shoulder session and nailed a body weight strict standing ohp for 2 reps


What did I say on the text?!

Told you you'd smash it easy mate!

120kg before end of cycle buddy... you can do it no problems!!! Gogoogogogo...


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sweat said:


> What did I say on the text?!
> 
> Told you you'd smash it easy mate!
> 
> 120kg before end of cycle buddy... you can do it no problems!!! Gogoogogogo...


You were right mate! I was thinking about it all night and although part of me wasn't sure I'd get it I just though fvck it, I'm having this! lol

Is it bad that I go to bed thinking about the gym......?? pmsl

Next target is to db row the 70's, biggest db's we've got. I'll do it I reckon as the 65's are no bother but I want to nail 3 sets with the 70's with good form.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> You were right mate! I was thinking about it all night and although part of me wasn't sure I'd get it I just though fvck it, I'm having this! lol
> 
> Is it bad that I go to bed thinking about the gym......?? pmsl
> 
> Next target is to db row the 70's, biggest db's we've got. I'll do it I reckon as the 65's are no bother but I want to nail 3 sets with the 70's with good form.


Mate you'll píss those!

And yeah, that's very sad to go to bed thinking about it


----------



## Davey666

R0BLET said:


> Mate you'll píss those!
> 
> And yeah, that's very sad to go to bed thinking about it


Hmm I think about it all day and when going to bed.. :whistling:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Wettest dog walk ever......


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Wettest dog walk ever......


Píssed yourself again .....?


----------



## luther1

working outside all day in this,you fcuking chancers


----------



## Davey666

R0BLET said:


> Píssed yourself again .....?


I bet the dog p1ssed on him


----------



## luther1

Davey666 said:


> I bet the dog p1ssed on him


the dog wouldnt p!ss on that cnut if he was on fire


----------



## Ginger Ben

Suns out now, rugby this afternoon and then just to pi55 off any dieters that might be reading I'm making beef Wellington and dauphinois potatoes tonight


----------



## Davey666

luther1 said:


> the dog wouldnt p!ss on that cnut if he was on fire


 :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Suns out now, rugby this afternoon and then just to pi55 off any dieters that might be reading I'm making beef Wellington and dauphinois potatoes tonight


Good lad!


----------



## Sweat

Ginger Ben said:


> Suns out now, rugby this afternoon and then just to pi55 off any dieters that might be reading I'm making beef Wellington and dauphinois potatoes tonight


That sounds like a well shiz meal, I'll stick to my 2200 calories thanks (munchs down a really satisfying protein shake as I type)...

Yum yum yum.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Evening all, been a good weekend. Switched off from diet and all things gym for a couple of days. Been quite nice tbh. Haven't eaten loads of crap or anything but just not counted anything, forced myself to eat when not hungry or eaten any fvcking chicken and rice!!! Lol

Back on the horse tomorrow. Back and bis tomorrow morning

Wide grip pull ups - crap at these compared to chins so going to switch things up

T bar rows, close grip

Db rows

Hammer grip pull downs superset with underhand grip

Cable curls

Db conc curls


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> Evening all, been a good weekend. Switched off from diet and all things gym for a couple of days. Been quite nice tbh. Haven't eaten loads of crap or anything but just not counted anything, forced myself to eat when not hungry or eaten any fvcking chicken and rice!!! Lol
> 
> Back on the horse tomorrow. Back and bis tomorrow morning
> 
> Wide grip pull ups - crap at these compared to chins so going to switch things up
> 
> T bar rows, close grip
> 
> Db rows
> 
> Hammer grip pull downs superset with underhand grip
> 
> Cable curls
> 
> Db conc curls


Didn't know you had a horse? Lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

Word up homeslices?! Back and bis was good this morning, felt averagely strong on some things then smashed two pb's!! Lovely jubbley. Had a weekend off the high calories and diet in general, put on 1.5 lbs.....pmsl fvck knows how :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Word up homeslices?! Back and bis was good this morning, felt averagely strong on some things then smashed two pb's!! Lovely jubbley. Had a weekend off the high calories and diet in general, put on 1.5 lbs.....pmsl fvck knows how :lol:


Constipated probably :wink:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Constipated probably :wink:


Nah, had two dumps before I trained! :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

This mornings session - felt good and still feeling it now!

Pull ups - wide grip, palms away

[email protected]

[email protected]+10kg

[email protected]+10kg

[email protected]+10kg switched to chins

[email protected]+20

[email protected]+20

Tbar rows

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] - weight pb

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] - TUT, pumped!

DB Rows

[email protected] weight PB, heaviest we have 

[email protected]

[email protected]

Superset Hammer grip pull downs

[email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

Superset Underhand pull downs

[email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

One arm cable curls, focus on TUT

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

DB preacher curls, one at a time

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Really good session. Wide grip pull ups were hard but that's the point! My chin ups are really strong so going to focus on pull ups first then switch to chins to really finish off that exercise, worked well today. Almost using pulls as a pre exhaust for chins.

Pleased with 140 tbar rows and the 70kg db's flew up


----------



## JANIKvonD

ridiculous back strength


----------



## Ginger Ben

JANIKvonD said:


> ridiculous back strength


Thanks! Always been a good one for me tbh


----------



## Fatstuff

Fook me your throwing some numbers up these days aren't u ginge


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> Fook me your throwing some numbers up these days aren't u ginge


Evening Stan, last few weeks of cycle mate so well in the groove and big ish calories going in too makes for a good combo!


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> Evening Stan, last few weeks of cycle mate so well in the groove and big ish calories going in too makes for a good combo!


Doing really well m8!! Good on ya!! Consistent!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> Doing really well m8!! Good on ya!! Consistent!!


Thanks mate, trying hard so pleased it's working well


----------



## Fatstuff

It's all about effort IMO u get out what u put in!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> It's all about effort IMO u get out what u put in!!


Very true


----------



## TELBOR

Fatstuff said:


> It's all about effort IMO u get out what u put in!!


Does the mean gear is recyclable ?


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Does the mean gear is recyclable ?


If you're wondering whether drinking my pi55 will make you hench, the answer is yes, yes it will. Glug away


----------



## Ginger Ben

On another note, just been watching Layne Norton's biolayne videos on you tube. Very good viewing, I recommend them


----------



## Sweat

Great Back session Benji, would rep ya for it but spread the love. Will see if anyone else deserves some and then try come back to ya! 

Keep it up mate, soon have a back so big that it looks like you are a Tortoise carrying his house around with him!


----------



## Sweat

Ginger Ben said:


> On another note, just been watching Layne Norton's biolayne videos on you tube. Very good viewing, I recommend them


Not my type of thing to jerk off to mate but if you enjoy it, so be it mate, keep [email protected] to whatever makes you happy!


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> On another note, just been watching Layne Norton's biolayne videos on you tube. Very good viewing, I recommend them


Yep!! Guy talks a lot of sense!! I follow him on twitter lol


----------



## JANIKvonD

mornin gingir


----------



## Ginger Ben

JANIKvonD said:


> mornin gingir


Mornin mate, snow up your way I see!

Rest day today, work busy so that's good. No doms from yesterdays session yet, love the recovery power of aas


----------



## Sweat

Ginger Ben said:


> Mornin mate, snow up your way I see!
> 
> Rest day today, work busy so that's good. No doms from yesterdays session yet, love the recovery power of aas


It is great isn't it, Barring joints/ligaments I wanna train heavy weights twice a day, so tempting. If I was in calorie surplus I would for sure, growth would be awesome! 

Enjoy work c0cker!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sweat said:


> It is great isn't it, Barring joints/ligaments I wanna train heavy weights twice a day, so tempting. If I was in calorie surplus I would for sure, growth would be awesome!
> 
> Enjoy work c0cker!


Yes but we have established that you're a bit mental.....


----------



## Sweat

Ginger Ben said:


> Yes but we have established that you're a bit mental.....


LMAO, modifies a quote "Mental is what the fatties use to describe the elite"...

-version of "Obsessed is what the lazy call the dedicated"


----------



## JANIKvonD

pair o slavering cvnts, get a joab


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sweat said:


> LMAO, modifies a quote "Mental is what the fatties use to describe the elite"...
> 
> -version of "Obsessed is what the lazy call the dedicated"


See what I mean! :turned:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sit rep - nothing to report.......

Oh, had some baked beans with my eggs this morning. Realised I'm probably falling short of fibre intake most days as most of my carbs come from oats and rice which aren't great sources lb for lb and I will confess to not always eating enough greens with each meal. I now have a fibre supplement to get varied sources but will be making a conscious effort to eat more beans, greens and fruit moving forward.

Chest and tris tomorrow - going to hit the decline bench hard again first up, see if I can't get a couple out at 150kg


----------



## Richie186

How are you getting on with the winny mate? Noticed it working yet?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Richie186 said:


> How are you getting on with the winny mate? Noticed it working yet?


Yes mate, very much so IMO. Strength is up across everything, muscle feel harder, like they are denser and getting really bad shin pumps! lol


----------



## Fatstuff

Gingivitis, get some popcorn down your neck, high in fibre and higher in antioxidants than most fruit and veg!

Also... Quest bars lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> Gingivitis, get some popcorn down your neck, high in fibre and higher in antioxidants than most fruit and veg!
> 
> Also... Quest bars lol


Lol what!!

Quest bars are a fortune plus I have 4 boxes of other protein bars to get through first


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol what!!
> 
> Quest bars are a fortune plus I have 4 boxes of other protein bars to get through first


What u mean what??! Popcorn is immense!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> What u mean what??! Popcorn is immense!!


Lol, I'm not a huge fan of it even when covered in toffee and sugar tbh so unlikely to like it plain.


----------



## Ginger Ben

300g lean beef mince made in to burgers for dinner with grilled peppers and cheese


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> 300g lean beef mince made in to burgers for dinner with grilled peppers and cheese


Mmm, sounds good broseph!! 

Chicken wrapped in bacon here, sprinkle of BBQ sauce and cheese on top lol

200g of Brussels though  :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

You love your brussels don't you! Dirty bastard


----------



## luther1

Chicken and rice for the fourth time here :no:


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol, I'm not a huge fan of it even when covered in toffee and sugar tbh so unlikely to like it plain.


I went out with a girl who (on movie nite) made plain popcorn then poured melted chocolate over it,it was fcuking handsome. She was psychiatrist too,saved me a fcuking fortune. Martine from Farnham. Might text her tomorrow actually. Drove a BMW m5,what a rocket that car was.


----------



## Galaxy

Jaaaasus miss this thread for a day or two and theirs a wee book to catch up on 

Not much talk of training mind  lol

Nah....throwing up some impressive weights, back strength is insane, nice pull ups for a big cvnt!


----------



## Sweat

Morning Ben Von Winkle!

Any training today c0cker?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning all just done chest and tris and I officially bench more than I squat 

Decline bench

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] +1 rep from last week

[email protected] PB oh yeeeeaahhhh 

[email protected]

[email protected]

Finger tip spotter assistance on last 3 reps at 150 but first 2 were totally clean reps. Well happy.

Cable flys

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Dips

[email protected]

[email protected]+15

[email protected]+20

[email protected]+20

[email protected]+20

Tri press downs on lat pulldown

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Bit awkward

Superset Tri press downs on normal tower

[email protected] plates

[email protected]

[email protected]

Superset feet raised press ups

15, 10, 10

Awesome session, huge pump and chuffed with progress. Mirror being kind too, can see definition across shoulders and chest now when pumped. Bf bit too high to see it when relaxed but comes through nicely whilst training.


----------



## Sweat

Ginger Ben said:


> Morning all just done chest and tris and I officially bench more than I squat
> 
> Decline bench
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected] +1 rep from last week
> 
> [email protected] PB oh yeeeeaahhhh
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Finger tip spotter assistance on last 3 reps at 150 but first 2 were totally clean reps. Well happy.
> 
> Cable flys
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Dips
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]+15
> 
> [email protected]+20
> 
> [email protected]+20
> 
> [email protected]+20
> 
> Tri press downs on lat pulldown
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Bit awkward
> 
> Superset Tri press downs on normal tower
> 
> [email protected] plates
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Superset feet raised press ups
> 
> 15, 10, 10
> 
> Awesome session, huge pump and chuffed with progress. Mirror being kind too, can see definition across shoulders and chest now when pumped. Bf bit too high to see it when relaxed but comes through nicely whilst training.


MMMMMMONSTER benching Ben!!

Really great stuff, keep this momentum up mate, that chest will be epic proportions!


----------



## Richie186

Massive benching mate. Nice one. Reps when I can.


----------



## TELBOR

Brilliant work mate!! Get some black a white pics up lol

Does having sessions like that make you want to stay on longer??


----------



## Galaxy

Epic bench mate well done 

Have you long left on cycle?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sweat said:


> MMMMMMONSTER benching Ben!!
> 
> Really great stuff, keep this momentum up mate, that chest will be epic proportions!





Richie186 said:


> Massive benching mate. Nice one. Reps when I can.





R0BLET said:


> Brilliant work mate!! Get some black a white pics up lol
> 
> Does having sessions like that make you want to stay on longer??


Thanks guys, really happy with how it went and felt.

Lol yes Rob, it does 

However sensible head on this time remember!! :lol:


----------



## Sweat

Ginger Ben said:


> Thanks guys, really happy with how it went and felt.
> 
> Lol yes Rob, it does
> 
> However sensible head on this time remember!! :lol:


B&W photo or no 150kg bench for reps!!!

PS-Extend cycle... you know it makes sense... I am about 18 weeks now and not coming off for ages yet. It is for winners, a power PCT will sort us out I reckon!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Galaxy said:


> Epic bench mate well done
> 
> Have you long left on cycle?


Thanks mate, officially should be 2 weeks but might stretch it out to the end of April, that would be about 16 weeks which is enough IMO.



Sweat said:


> B&W photo or no 150kg bench for reps!!!
> 
> PS-Extend cycle... you know it makes sense... I am about 18 weeks now and not coming off for ages yet. It is for winners, a power PCT will sort us out I reckon!


Lol, will try to get some pics later, got shed loads to do today.

haha I did that last time mate, stayed on for 6 months, was a waste of time, money and gear tbh. Can't keep growing and intensity high enough for that long IME. Law of diminishing returns!

16 weeks is plenty. I've been running adex and hcg throughout so PCT should be fairly straight forward this time then I'm hitting peps for a while until next cycle


----------



## loganator

Sweat said:


> B&W photo or no 150kg bench for reps!!!
> 
> X2 lol get some vids up ben


----------



## Ginger Ben

loganator said:


> Oh I see, everybody wants a perv do they
> 
> I'll try mate, I train alone and have to ask randoms to spot for me so finding somebody to film it might be hard but I'll give it a go


----------



## Davey666

Ginger Ben said:


> Will b&W pics still show a shine for the ginger hair?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Davey666 said:


> No but my awesome muscle mass will give away that I'm a ginger, we are blessed you see


----------



## JANIKvonD

u seen my target of 150kg bb press for reps in my journo ya cvnt? great sesh son


----------



## Ginger Ben

JANIKvonD said:


> u seen my target of 150kg bb press for reps in my journo ya cvnt? great sesh son


Lol, no I haven't mate, you'll make that for sure once things kick in nicely. It's only winny allowing me to do it! pmsl


----------



## Ginger Ben

Evening all, good day today, gym went well, diet nailed and work picking up nicely 

Shoulder is a little sore probably from bench today. Not training upper body again until monday so plenty of rest time for it.

Legs next, 150 squats got to be done and ideally more!!


----------



## Davey666

Ginger Ben said:


> Evening all, good day today, gym went well, diet nailed and work picking up nicely
> 
> Shoulder is a little sore probably from bench today. Not training upper body again until monday so plenty of rest time for it.
> 
> Legs next, 150 squats got to be done and ideally more!!


I expect 200 on squats from you, and no less


----------



## Ginger Ben

Davey666 said:


> I expect 200 on squats from you, and no less


Id like 180 by end of cycle for 5. Anymore is a brucie


----------



## biglbs

Have a good day Ben,i got legs later....


----------



## Sweat

As said above, 150 squats is not a target for you mate... get real! Get in the zone, you are a machine at the moment strength wise and all that gear flooding your veins...

Use it mate and go for minimum 170's today... ideally 1 on 200kg if spotter around. Trust me you got it...


----------



## Davey666

Good Morning Orange


----------



## Ginger Ben

biglbs said:


> Have a good day Ben,i got legs later....


Morning mate, enjoy! Be nice to your jeans this time! 



Sweat said:


> As said above, 150 squats is not a target for you mate... get real! Get in the zone, you are a machine at the moment strength wise and all that gear flooding your veins...
> 
> Use it mate and go for minimum 170's today... ideally 1 on 200kg if spotter around. Trust me you got it...


Lol not a chance mate, my lower back/core wouldn't allow it. Leg strength is easily there but my back holds me back. I may defer training to Saturday as out at the theater tonight! Laa dee daa 



Davey666 said:


> Good Morning Orange


Morning fella how's things?


----------



## Sweat

Ginger Ben said:


> Morning mate, enjoy! Be nice to your jeans this time!
> 
> Lol not a chance mate, my lower back/core wouldn't allow it. Leg strength is easily there but my back holds me back. I may defer training to Saturday as out at the theater tonight! Laa dee daa
> 
> Morning fella how's things?


http://www.zuluglove.com/2013--powerlifting-belt--evolution-iii--royal-39-p.asp

I got this as in same situation as you with lower back.

Also since I been doing core on it's own twice a week lower back is getting better I think.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sweat said:


> http://www.zuluglove.com/2013--powerlifting-belt--evolution-iii--royal-39-p.asp
> 
> I got this as in same situation as you with lower back.
> 
> Also since I been doing core on it's own twice a week lower back is getting better I think.


Cheers mate, will have a look. Been thinking of splashing out on a good belt, my £10 Gold's Gym velcro one from Argos is just about ready for the bin! :lol:


----------



## Sweat

Ginger Ben said:


> Cheers mate, will have a look. Been thinking of splashing out on a good belt, my £10 Gold's Gym velcro one from Argos is just about ready for the bin! :lol:


Get rid of that sh1tter for certain.

The one I linked is good. Or the strength shop one is also good, it is a lever one though and although people rate it I prefered a buckle.

They both £50 or so and you'll have it for years and money well spent if it protects you. Backs are fragile!


----------



## JANIKvonD

alrite ginge. whats going on today?


----------



## Sweat

JANIKvonD said:


> alrite ginge. whats going on today?


Not a lot mate and I prefer Strawberry blonde! Cvnt!


----------



## JANIKvonD

Sweat said:


> Not a lot mate and I prefer Strawberry blonde! Cvnt!


a half breed ginge is worse than the whole hog tbh


----------



## Ginger Ben

Afternoon chaps, not a whole lot to be honest, just got back from walking the dog (not a euphemism, I actually have), no gym today, no appetite today, feel a bit shyte to be honest. Just tired and lacking any oomph. Wish test had this superman effect people talk about on me! lol. But tbh I think they are talking shyte.

Out tonight and meant to be doing legs tomorrow, might sack that off until Saturday and just get some kip tomorrow instead. Alternatively I might get up and smash merry hell out of it as most of the time it's rest days when I feel run down rather than gym days.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Afternoon chaps, not a whole lot to be honest, just got back from walking the dog (not a euphemism, I actually have), no gym today, no appetite today, feel a bit shyte to be honest. Just tired and lacking any oomph. Wish test had this superman effect people talk about on me! lol. But tbh I think they are talking shyte.
> 
> Out tonight and meant to be doing legs tomorrow, might sack that off until Saturday and just get some kip tomorrow instead. Alternatively I might get up and smash merry hell out of it as most of the time it's rest days when I feel run down rather than gym days.


Walking the dog eh :wink:

Mate I never got that superman feeling on test, horny yeah, but not a feeling of greatness!

Tren is where superman lives, in a vial, then into your mind !!

Even though I had terrible sleep, I still felt amazing! Confidence was brilliant.

I kid not if it wasn't for Tren I wouldn't of had the balls to try my luck with the Miss's lol paid off 

Still go and do legs if you wake up and feel like it mate, I'm sure you'll still have a good one


----------



## biglbs

Sleeeepy corner in here...


----------



## TELBOR

biglbs said:


> Sleeeepy corner in here...


Sssshhh, we're sleeping


----------



## Davey666

R0BLET said:


> Sssshhh, we're sleeping


Lazy [email protected], get some whiz down ya that will perk you up


----------



## TELBOR

Davey666 said:


> Lazy [email protected], get some whiz down ya that will perk you up


Lol I'm driving 



Wide awake :lol:


----------



## Davey666

R0BLET said:


> Lol I'm driving
> 
> View attachment 114698
> 
> 
> Wide awake :lol:


Dont look like your moving... video driving for proof


----------



## biglbs

R0BLET said:


> Lol I'm driving
> 
> View attachment 114698
> 
> 
> Wide awake :lol:


You're nicked me ol china,,,

Gonna snow tomorrow


----------



## TELBOR

Davey666 said:


> Dont look like your moving... video driving for proof


Lol, can't upload video on tapatalk :lol:



How's that lol


----------



## TELBOR

biglbs said:


> You're nicked me ol china,,,
> 
> Gonna snow tomorrow


Yeah so everyone says!! Best not, too much to do lol


----------



## biglbs

THE ICE MAN COMMETH


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning warriors of iron

Legs today

Box squats

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] PB for 5 reps

[email protected] PB for 3 reps

[email protected]

[email protected]

Leg extension

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] drop to [email protected]

12 upper ROM partials @115 drop set to

15 lower ROM partials @70

12 upper ROM partials @115 drop to

8 lower ROM partials @70

Ham curls

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] pb

[email protected]

[email protected]

Calf raises

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Awesome!


----------



## Davey666

Good Morning Benny... I thought you was going for 200 :whistling:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Davey666 said:


> Good Morning Benny... I thought you was going for 200 :whistling:


Morning mate, err, well, ummm, they'd run out of plates so had to stay at 160....... :whistling:


----------



## Galaxy

Ginger Ben said:


> Morning warriors of iron
> 
> Legs today
> 
> Box squats
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected] PB for 5 reps
> 
> [email protected] PB for 3 reps
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Leg extension
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected] drop to [email protected]
> 
> 12 upper ROM partials @115 drop set to
> 
> 15 lower ROM partials @70
> 
> 12 upper ROM partials @115 drop to
> 
> 8 lower ROM partials @70
> 
> Ham curls
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected] pb
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Calf raises
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Awesome!


Morning boss 

Nice squatting, I now expect no less than 4plates a side by end of cycle!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Galaxy said:


> Morning boss
> 
> Nice squatting, I now expect no less than 4plates a side by end of cycle!!


Thanks mate, you and me both!!


----------



## biglbs

R0BLET said:


> Lol, can't upload video on tapatalk :lol:
> 
> View attachment 114699
> 
> 
> How's that lol


No wonder it takes ages,you have a vauxhallllllllllllllllllyawn.....Hope your ok mate,as can't post on yours.

Sorry Ben,Hi mate,training reps for you


----------



## Ginger Ben

biglbs said:


> No wonder it takes ages,you have a vauxhallllllllllllllllllyawn.....Hope your ok mate,as can't post on yours.
> 
> Sorry Ben,Hi mate,training reps for you


Hi mate, thanks fella. Next week is light weight baby, light weight! And lots of reps


----------



## biglbs

Ginger Ben said:


> Hi mate, thanks fella. Next week is light weight baby, light weight! And lots of reps


That should keep injuries away,nice one.


----------



## JANIKvonD

morning benji (my grans dogs name). how u this fine saturday?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning mate, snowing here this morning, bloody outrageous in the south! :lol:

No plans today, Mrs working later so might take pooch to see my mum for a bit and then doss on the sofa for a few hours.


----------



## JANIKvonD

Ginger Ben said:


> Morning mate, snowing here this morning, bloody outrageous in the south! :lol:
> 
> No plans today, Mrs working later so might take pooch to see my mum for a bit and then doss on the sofa for a few hours.


fukin hard life aye :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

biglbs said:


> No wonder it takes ages,you have a vauxhallllllllllllllllllyawn.....Hope your ok mate,as can't post on yours.
> 
> Sorry Ben,Hi mate,training reps for you


Ha, I don't choose my company car 

Bloody thing has a tracker on it too, anymore than 84mph I get a telling off...... Caught topping that 13 times in January 

I'm good mate, having a recharge at the moment. 4 more days at work then off for 10 :beer:


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> No plans today, Mrs working the streets later to pay for my gear


Terrible husband :lol:


----------



## Mr_Morocco

R0BLET said:


> Terrible husband :lol:


Why you closed your journal you nonce!


----------



## TELBOR

Mr_Morocco said:


> Why you closed your journal you nonce!


Having a break buddy


----------



## Sweat

Good work on the Box squats Ben and also really strong on the extensions. Our leg ext machine only goes up to 100kg so I started doing single legs now.

You can defo do heavier calf raises though ya fanny, up your game there...

Sooooo many people neglect calves in my opinion, mine are far from great but I still train them heavy!


----------



## loganator

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol, no I haven't mate, you'll make that for sure once things kick in nicely. It's only winny allowing me to do it! pmsl


160 x 6 ....11 weeks into diet , must be doin something right still matching pb's

Inc db press 130's for 18 ......140's x10 .....150's for 7 @15st


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sweat said:


> Good work on the Box squats Ben and also really strong on the extensions. Our leg ext machine only goes up to 100kg so I started doing single legs now.
> 
> You can defo do heavier calf raises though ya fanny, up your game there...
> 
> Sooooo many people neglect calves in my opinion, mine are far from great but I still train them heavy!


Cheers mate, calf raises are seated rather than standing so more isolated.


----------



## Ginger Ben

loganator said:


> 160 x 6 ....11 weeks into diet , must be doin something right still matching pb's
> 
> Inc db press 130's for 18 ......140's x10 .....150's for 7 @15st


Yes but you're a unit! Albeit a light one 

Lol just shows how weak/fat I am. I'm 16 and a half stone and nowhere near your strength and your in prep! Ha!


----------



## 25434

Hey there Ginger Ben..just a swooshing thru..hope the weekend is being a good 'un to ya.


----------



## loganator

My strength is stored in my bald head that way I never loose it even when dieting lol


----------



## Sweat

Ginger Ben said:


> Cheers mate, calf raises are seated rather than standing so more isolated.


Blah blah blah, if seated you are not even taking +bodyweight into account, so the number should be 200kg or so.

Calves can take loads of beating, they are used daily. Go heavy next time you pussy!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Cheat meal Chinese takeaway flew out as fast as it went in lol. Has not agreed with me at all..... :sad:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sweat said:


> Blah blah blah, if seated you are not even taking +bodyweight into account, so the number should be 200kg or so.
> 
> Calves can take loads of beating, they are used daily. Go heavy next time you pussy!


Lol that's bollocks and you know it. That's saying that just unweighted standing calf raises would be harder than what I did as I weigh 105kg not the 90 I had on the machine. But they aren't....


----------



## Sweat

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol that's bollocks and you know it. That's saying that just unweighted standing calf raises would be harder than what I did as I weigh 105kg not the 90 I had on the machine. But they aren't....


Less challenging me and more calf raises!!


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Cheat meal Chinese takeaway flew out as fast as it went in lol. Has not agreed with me at all..... :sad:


Knew it was a bad choice


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Knew it was a bad choice


Very bad lol. On the plus side I feel no bloat and look like I'm not holding buckets of water this morning :laugh:


----------



## Ginger Ben

232lbs this morning so no real change this week. To be expected I suppose as haven't changed cals and winny isn't going to throw weight on me. Body comp is getting better though so that's all good.

Back on proper diet tomorrow as out all day today so won't be able to plan meals. Will just be whatever whenever but no crap.


----------



## Sweat

Ginger Ben said:


> 232lbs this morning so no real change this week. To be expected I suppose as haven't changed cals and winny isn't going to throw weight on me. Body comp is getting better though so that's all good.
> 
> Back on proper diet tomorrow as out all day today so won't be able to plan meals. Will just be whatever whenever but no crap.


I just had a caramel egg... not on standard diet... xtrainer here I come!!!

Have a good day captain!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Evening all, back from london. Was a good day out. Walked for about an hour or so around Greenwich park with the pooch then got some jerk chicken and rice for lunch, the irony!! Was bloody average and expensive, thanks london!!

Not eaten anywhere near enough today, probs end day on around 3000 cals but not ar5ed to be honest. Think ill do a few more weeks on cycle then come off and work on maintaining what I've got then start a bit of a process of getting a bit leaner. Ie adding more cardio rather than cutting cals.

My thinking on future cycles is to do shorter ones with fast esters. In and out in 6 weeks, very short if any pct and less fannying around with months of jabs and meds.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Evening all, back from london. Was a good day out. Walked for about an hour or so around Greenwich park with the pooch then got some jerk chicken and rice for lunch, the irony!! Was bloody average and expensive, thanks london!!
> 
> Not eaten anywhere near enough today, probs end day on around 3000 cals but not ar5ed to be honest. Think ill do a few more weeks on cycle then come off and work on maintaining what I've got then start a bit of a process of getting a bit leaner. Ie adding more cardio rather than cutting cals.
> 
> My thinking on future cycles is to do shorter ones with fast esters. In and out in 6 weeks, very short if any pct and less fannying around with months of jabs and meds.


Sounds like a plan mate, I got your text lol but I'm sure at 5am you wouldn't want a reply


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Sounds like a plan mate, I got your text lol but I'm sure at 5am you wouldn't want a reply


Morning abs. Is that when it came through?? Sent it at half 8 or something last night lol

Off to do boulders now. High rep, medium weight, short rest is order of the day.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Morning abs. Is that when it came through?? Sent it at half 8 or something last night lol
> 
> Off to do boulders now. High rep, medium weight, short rest is order of the day.


Lol, yeah I was getting in bed 

Have a good one


----------



## Davey666

Morning Ben...

Morning Robbie


----------



## TELBOR

Davey666 said:


> Morning Ben...
> 
> Morning Robbie


Morning Davey


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> Morning abs. Is that when it came through?? Sent it at half 8 or something last night lol
> 
> Off to do boulders now. High rep, medium weight, short rest is order of the day.


The Cnut text me the other morning at 5.20 and I'd text him the night before. Lucky you benjy


----------



## flinty90

Morning ginger hope things are going well mate, are you natty yet ??


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> Morning ginger hope things are going well mate, are you natty yet ??


Morning matey, not yet mate but probably will be in two weeks! Going to run prop eod until I run out of it and then come off, straight in to pct for a month. Joy!

To be honest I've got a bit bored of being on cycle, not sure what it is but I think it's the lack of that feel good feeling I got last time. Sort of puts a cant be ar5ed dampner on jabbing, meds, etc etc. Short ester cycles all the way for me from now on I reckon. 6 weeks in and out bish, bash, bosh :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD

mornin bud


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> The Cnut text me the other morning at 5.20 and I'd text him the night before. Lucky you benjy


Lol, I assumed a grafter like you would be up 

My bad :lol:


----------



## luther1

R0BLET said:


> Lol, I assumed a grafter like you would be up
> 
> My bad :lol:


i only ever get up that early if got a flight to catch. dont even bother if ive sh!t the bed


----------



## Ginger Ben

JANIKvonD said:


> mornin bud


Morning fella, snowed in up there?


----------



## JANIKvonD

Ginger Ben said:


> Morning fella, snowed in up there?


na mate just a dusting atm. had it heavy over the last week tho


----------



## Ginger Ben

Few pic updates from this morning, need to put them next to older ones really but cba....... :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Few pic updates from this morning, need to put them next to older ones really but cba....... :lol:
> 
> View attachment 115108
> View attachment 115109
> 
> 
> View attachment 115110
> View attachment 115111


Mate your looking awesome!

If you wasn't ginger you'd look the part


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Mate your looking awesome!
> 
> If you wasn't ginger you'd look the part


Pmsl, thanks mate! I think...... :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD

looking big mate, i recon u should stay on & cut....see what pops out 

no saying ur fat btw llf


----------



## Ginger Ben

JANIKvonD said:


> looking big mate, i recon u should stay on & cut....see what pops out
> 
> no saying ur fat btw llf


Lol, thanks mate. I do need to lower bf to really see what's there, think I carry decent muscle mass but would be good to really see what's under the fat blanket :lol:

Plan is to come off soon, maintain this weight and calories as much as I can but increase (i.e. do some) cardio then hit a short sharp one rip cycle in a few months. Not a cut as such but try to lean out and maintain, so a recomp really.


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> Few pic updates from this morning, need to put them next to older ones really but cba....... :lol:
> 
> View attachment 115108
> View attachment 115109
> 
> 
> View attachment 115110
> View attachment 115111


looking very big ben,lowish bf too.

if it wasnt for those jailhouse tats youd look the part


----------



## Ginger Ben

Shoulder session from this morning, focus was high reps, short rests and medium weights. Deload session for joint recovery really.

Standing OHP

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

DB Lat Raises

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Face Pulls

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Cable Lat raises - no rest, one arm then the other and repeat

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Rear Delt DB Flys

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Seated Smith Press

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Wide Grip Upright row with short straight bar

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Awesome pump and shoulders felt good throughout. Back and bis on Wednesday, same format.


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> looking very big ben,lowish bf too.
> 
> if it wasnt for those jailhouse tats youd look the part


Thanks Loof, not sure of bf but probably between 15-20% - closer to 20! 

Lol, yeah they do look a bit homemade, small one was done when I was 18 so looks a bit crap now. Other one is half finished and has been for the last 10 years, just haven't bothered to get it done pmsl.

When I've got some cash sloshing around that I really don't need I think I'll start looking at getting them sorted out.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Thanks Loof, not sure of bf but probably between 15-20% - closer to 20!
> 
> Lol, yeah they do look a bit homemade, small one was done when I was 18 so looks a bit crap now. Other one is half finished and has been for the last 10 years, just haven't bothered to get it done pmsl.
> 
> When I've got some cash sloshing around that I really don't need I think I'll start looking at getting them sorted out.


Fùck that tattoo, get them to rub off the freckles and dye your hair


----------



## JANIKvonD

loving the volume there pal :thumbup1:


----------



## Ginger Ben

JANIKvonD said:


> loving the volume there pal :thumbup1:


Thought 27 sets was a bit excessive but none of them were heavy so thought it was ok. Did it in 40 mins so was pretty fooked by the end.


----------



## luther1

R0BLET said:


> Fùck that tattoo, get them to rub off the freckles and dye your hair


fpmsl


----------



## biglbs

R0BLET said:


> Having a break buddy


You call me old!!!!pmsl

Notice how i never give in to fook all,just keep going like an old bus,your yound fellas:001_tt2:


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Thought 27 sets was a bit excessive but none of them were heavy so thought it was ok. Did it in 40 mins so was pretty fooked by the end.


I like those session, you best have been sweating!


----------



## TELBOR

biglbs said:


> You call me old!!!!pmsl
> 
> Notice how i never give in to fook all,just keep going like an old bus,your yound fellas:001_tt2:


That's because you are old mate  x


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> I like those session, you best have been sweating!


Sure was!


----------



## JANIKvonD

Ginger Ben said:


> Thought 27 sets was a bit excessive but none of them were heavy so thought it was ok. Did it in 40 mins so was pretty fooked by the end.


deffo mate...get the ol'unit out of its comfort zone!


----------



## Ginger Ben

JANIKvonD said:


> deffo mate...get the ol'unit out of its comfort zone!


Yeah, definitely a good plan to switch up things like rest time, reps etc I reckon. Might do a lot of supersets next session to really get the pace up and use it as more of a conditioning session


----------



## Fatstuff

Looking huge ginge!! One of the fastest growing fcukers on here! Must be doing something right!!! Good going X


----------



## JANIKvonD

would ya change that triple chin avi now then ffs


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> would ya change that triple chin avi now then ffs


Yeah he should! Does him no justice does it.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> Looking huge ginge!! One of the fastest growing fcukers on here! Must be doing something right!!! Good going X


Cheers Stan, getting there mate, struggling to eat more than I am at the moment though so might be maxing out soon lol



JANIKvonD said:


> would ya change that triple chin avi now then ffs


Oh they are still there, I just cropped them all out pmsl



R0BLET said:


> Yeah he should! Does him no justice does it.


Might send Ross a new one and get him to do the logo shiz to it.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Might send Ross a new one and get him to do the logo shiz to it.


Do it! He'll sort it for you mate


----------



## Breda

Mate I remember that sh!tty photo you had with your back to the camera I believe... You've come a long fukin way you should b proud of yourself

Unitted cnut


----------



## Sweat

Ginger Ben said:


> Few pic updates from this morning, need to put them next to older ones really but cba....... :lol:
> 
> View attachment 115108
> View attachment 115109
> 
> 
> View attachment 115110
> View attachment 115111


Mahoosive mofo!!

Looking really great mate!

Try doing the standard 7 poses and keep them for yourself if nothing else, you cannot hide fook all on them so is great to look back on if nothing else. Otherwise we sometimes just take our best features.

That 4th shot looks awesome ben, massive width to you, must be all those chins you do and great guns dude!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> Mate I remember that sh!tty photo you had with your back to the camera I believe... You've come a long fukin way you should b proud of yourself
> 
> Unitted cnut


Thanks mate, I appreciate that. I should dig it out and see the comparison


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sweat said:


> Mahoosive mofo!!
> 
> Looking really great mate!
> 
> Try doing the standard 7 poses and keep them for yourself if nothing else, you cannot hide fook all on them so is great to look back on if nothing else. Otherwise we sometimes just take our best features.
> 
> That 4th shot looks awesome ben, massive width to you, must be all those chins you do and great guns dude!!


Thanks buddy, yeah ill have to do that, good to see things from a different angle and see what the weak points are.


----------



## luther1

I see the dogs jumping around on the sofa then Ben?


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> I see the dogs jumping around on the sofa then Ben?


Yeah he seems to like using that one as a bed so we let him. Too soft on him!


----------



## biglbs

Nice one Ben you are looking awsome,good work and have some reps,,,proud of yer!


----------



## biglbs

gotta spread the looove first


----------



## Richie186

Ginger Ben said:


> Few pic updates from this morning, need to put them next to older ones really but cba....... :lol:
> 
> View attachment 115108
> View attachment 115109
> 
> 
> View attachment 115110
> View attachment 115111


Looking big mate. Traps are fookin awesome!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

biglbs said:


> Nice one Ben you are looking awsome,good work and have some reps,,,proud of yer!





Richie186 said:


> Looking big mate. Traps are fookin awesome!!


Thanks guys, I'm actually happy (ish) with how It's gone recently for a change :lol:


----------



## biglbs

Ginger Ben said:


> Thanks guys, I'm actually happy (ish) with how It's gone recently for a change :lol:


Sorry mate that was yesterday,,,,,today your just Ginger again

Still cannot rep ye FFs


----------



## Ginger Ben

biglbs said:


> Sorry mate that was yesterday,,,,,today your just Ginger again
> 
> Still cannot rep ye FFs


Haha how quick the spotlight fades


----------



## JANIKvonD

awteet johnger! whats on the day?


----------



## TELBOR

Smash some sunbed in Benjamin lol

You'd look awesome !!

Or get some fake tan


----------



## Davey666

R0BLET said:


> Smash some sunbed in Benjamin lol
> 
> You'd look awesome !!
> 
> Or get some fake tan


He already had fake tan on before the pics


----------



## TELBOR

Davey666 said:


> He already had fake tan on before the pics


Oh

:lol:


----------



## Davey666

Looking very good Ben.

And your not as orange as people say... Just ignore them


----------



## TELBOR

Davey666 said:


> Looking very good Ben.
> 
> And your not as orange as people say... Just ignore them
> 
> View attachment 115216


He wishes he looked that good!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Maybe a bit of mt2 is needed to cure the curse lol


----------



## Davey666

TBH mate I seen worse gingers 

You dont look ginger really m8 :whistling:


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Maybe a bit of mt2 is needed to cure the curse lol


A bit..... A vial a day I reckon pmsl


----------



## Ginger Ben

Davey666 said:


> TBH mate I seen worse gingers
> 
> You dont look ginger really m8 :whistling:


I've always liked you Davey, you're a good fella 



R0BLET said:


> A bit..... A vial a day I reckon pmsl


You sir are a cvnt :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> You sir are a cvnt :lol:


Tell me something I don't know


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Tell me something I don't know


I'm doing your Mrs, now, as I type :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

JANIKvonD said:


> awteet johnger! whats on the day?


Afternoon Janet, been out all morning mate helping my Mum sort some shizzle out which was good to get done; back at my desk now having just eaten one of those ready cooked chickens from Morrisons and a few wraps


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Ginger Ben said:


> I'm doing your Mrs, now, as I type :lol:


nice and tight aint she


----------



## TELBOR

Mr_Morocco said:


> nice and tight aint she


Yep, she's on at the moment as well :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Mr_Morocco said:


> nice and tight aint she


Not any more


----------



## Davey666

R0BLET said:


> Yep, she's on at the moment as well :lol:


PMSL :lol:

Ohhhh bloody hell, from orange to red now Ben


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Ginger Ben said:


> Not any more


why? has that cnut breda been in there aswell


----------



## JANIKvonD

Ginger Ben said:


> Afternoon Janet, been out all morning mate helping my Mum sort some shizzle out which was good to get done; back at my desk now having just eaten one of those ready cooked chickens from Morrisons and a few wraps


pics of mum?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Mr_Morocco said:


> why? has that cnut breda been in there aswell


Nah, his little burnt chipolata wouldn't touch the sides


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Ginger Ben said:


> Nah, his little burnt chipolata wouldn't touch the sides


you'll be at 1000 pages soon mate some achievement


----------



## Ginger Ben

JANIKvonD said:


> pics of mum?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Mr_Morocco said:


> you'll be at 1000 pages soon mate some achievement


You think there's an award for most useless 1000 pages of information on the internet? Got to be a shoe in surely! :lol:


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> View attachment 115239


You must of been adopted Ben?


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> You must of been adopted Ben?


It's quite possible lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

Large turkey and chicken stir fry for dinner. Tons of veg, no rice or noodles just meat and veg goodness 

Back and bis tomorrow. High rep. Plan is as follows

Pulls/chins at bodyweight 100 reps total with as few sets as possible

Tbar rows at 100kg. Rep out to failure x2 then drop set to failure

Db rows 3 sets slow reps with 2 sec hold

Straight arm pull downs

Ez bar cable curls

Db preacher curls partials and full rom


----------



## luther1

went in to see my ex the other day at the golf club she works at. A few off the staff were swanning about including the 23 year old pt who works in the tiny little gym. Anyway,he always tries to chat my ex up (she's 44) and his latest one to her after he met me was "your old fella might be big,but I could whack him up" pmsl,what a [email protected]


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> went in to see my ex the other day at the golf club she works at. A few off the staff were swanning about including the 23 year old pt who works in the tiny little gym. Anyway,he always tries to chat my ex up (she's 44) and his latest one to her after he met me was "your old fella might be big,but I could whack him up" pmsl,what a [email protected]


Pmsl give the gobshyte a wedgie next time you go in there


----------



## JANIKvonD

luther1 said:


> went in to see my ex the other day at the golf club she works at. A few off the staff were swanning about including the 23 year old pt who works in the tiny little gym. Anyway,he always tries to chat my ex up (she's 44) and his latest one to her after he met me was "your old fella might be big,*but I could whack him up*" pmsl,what a [email protected]


Tbh I wouldn't know if that was good or bad if someone said this to me lol? Fukin English

Actually up here it means 'I could wake him up' pmsl


----------



## JANIKvonD

Ginger Ben said:


> Large turkey and chicken stir fry for dinner. Tons of veg, no rice or noodles just meat and veg goodness
> 
> Back and bis tomorrow. High rep. Plan is as follows
> 
> Pulls/chins at bodyweight 100 reps total with as few sets as possible
> 
> Tbar rows at 100kg. Rep out to failure x2 then drop set to failure
> 
> Db rows 3 sets slow reps with 2 sec hold
> 
> Straight arm pull downs
> 
> Ez bar cable curls
> 
> Db preacher curls partials and full rom


U switching back to lower rep stuff when u come off cycle mate?


----------



## Ginger Ben

JANIKvonD said:


> U switching back to lower rep stuff when u come off cycle mate?


Just having a deload week mate as felt I needed it. Kept cramping and feeling shattered. Can't lift balls out heavy all the time, I can't anyway.

Next week is last week on cycle so ill hit it hard then in preparation for smashing big weights in pct and afterwards


----------



## TELBOR

Have a good one G1!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Have a good one G1!!


Cheers abs, on my way to the gymbo now


----------



## Davey666

Ginger Ben said:


> Cheers abs, on my way to the gymbo now


Enjoy


----------



## Ginger Ben

Afternoon ball bags, this mornings high rep back and bis session. Wasn't quite as high rep as planned as the pulls/chins pumped my arms up to a painful level pmsl so everything else was harder than it should have been 

Pull/Chins

100 reps, alternating sets from one grip to the other. Did it in 9 sets

CG T bar rows

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

DB rows slow reps, good pause at top

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

St bar St arm pull downs

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

EZ Bar cable curls

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

DB Preachers drop sets

[email protected] - [email protected]

[email protected] - [email protected]

[email protected] - [email protected]

Good session really, didn't feel particularly strong tbh but not too worried about that, just a blip probably down to having lower calories last week or so.

End date for this cycle is a week Sunday. Plan is to pin last bit of prop on the Sunday along with some hcg, give it a few days, bash a bit more hcg in on wednesday and the next sunday then start pct on the following Monday. Probably don't need to give it a week to let test clear as it's prop but better safe than sorry and it allows me to get some more hcg in which can't be a bad thing. Will order some clomid and nolva soon and I'll be all set.

Plan after that is 3 months off then a 6 week onerip style cut/recomp  couple of months off then grow time again


----------



## biglbs

Good plan all the Rbc's from this course will die off over 3 months giving your heart etc a break,all fresh for next time.

I on the other hand am ready for the start of my 3 week dabble,just waiting for bloods back....


----------



## Ginger Ben

biglbs said:


> Good plan all the Rbc's from this course will die off over 3 months giving your heart etc a break,all fresh for next time.
> 
> I on the other hand am ready for the start of my 3 week dabble,just waiting for bloods back....


Mate I need to get my ass in your journal and catch up, have been slack sorry!


----------



## JANIKvonD

Ginger Ben said:


> Mate I need to get my ass in your journal and catch up, have* been slack *sorry!


im sorry too mate


----------



## biglbs

Ginger Ben said:


> Mate I need to get my ass in your journal and catch up, have been slack sorry!


No worries mate,no one loves me anymore ...


----------



## Ginger Ben

biglbs said:


> No worries mate,no one loves me anymore ...
> View attachment 115392


----------



## biglbs

Now i am suicidal....


----------



## Ginger Ben

biglbs said:


> Now i am suicidal....


Better?


----------



## biglbs

Ginger Ben said:


> Better?
> 
> View attachment 115396


Well you made me sit up.........pmsl


----------



## Ginger Ben

Meant to be bouncing! Fvcking gifs never upload properly lol


----------



## biglbs

Ginger Ben said:


> Meant to be bouncing! Fvcking gifs never upload properly lol


Looked ok from here,or maybe my eyes were bouncing:drool:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Nice way to make 1000 pages! lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning bandits, rest day today, fair bit of work to do and meeting up with a good friend who moved to Singapore but is back here for a day or two.

Lats feeling it after yesterdays session and looking forward to high rep chest session tomorrow. Going in a bit later as gym opens at 8am. Pump should be insane. Plan is

Decline bench

100kg rep out for 3 sets then drop set

Dips

4 sets at bw to failure

Cable flys

3 sets 20 reps

Superset Press ups

Superset tricep press downs

Cable skull crushers


----------



## flinty90

hey ginger one kanobi hows tricks mate, you getting this chest moving yet bro ?? how have you done it if so you dropped weights and going for the real deal squeeze X


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> hey ginger one kanobi hows tricks mate, you getting this chest moving yet bro ?? how have you done it if so you dropped weights and going for the real deal squeeze X


Morning mate, it's getting there mate yeah. Strength shooting up has helped I think as the extra weight and shock that causes the muscles has forced some good growth. Chest area is rock hard when tensed now, just a bit of fat around the ol' nip area but always had that. Should go with some effort to lose fat at some point.

This week is a high volume, moderate weight deload week so really focussing on good squeeze and lots of reps to hit muscles in a different way. Next week, back to big weight on last week of cycle and in to pct.......... :scared:


----------



## Galaxy

Well mate, enjoying your last few moments as a junkie (i can say that cos i'm on pct  )??

Missed out on a few pgs, just saw the pics, solid mass and thickness mate, uuuuuuuuuuuuunitttttt!!

Any plans set in stone for peps on pct?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Galaxy said:


> Well mate, enjoying your last few moments as a junkie (i can say that cos i'm on pct  )??
> 
> Missed out on a few pgs, just saw the pics, solid mass and thickness mate, uuuuuuuuuuuuunitttttt!!
> 
> Any plans set in stone for peps on pct?


Thanks mate, how's yours going?

Cheers, definitely put some good mass on this cycle, got to try and keep it now!

Im pretty sure ill run them for a month and see how it goes but it is expensive and that's main concern really. Looking at about £90 a month from what i can tell which is a bit daft.


----------



## Galaxy

Ginger Ben said:


> Thanks mate, how's yours going?
> 
> Cheers, definitely put some good mass on this cycle, got to try and keep it now!
> 
> Im pretty sure ill run them for a month and see how it goes but it is expensive and that's main concern really. Looking at about £90 a month from what i can tell which is a bit daft.


Going better than expected, took a leaf from @C.Hill and just cracked on, only a week in though lol. Best part.....no FVCKING pinning, gets annoying i find 

Ya there quite expensive at 90 a month, could get a nice bit of gear for that....... worth a shot if it helps keep gains but don't think i'll be running them for a couple years yet, no way could i justify the money and i am a tight ass student :tongue:


----------



## JANIKvonD

awreet ben, chest sesh looks like its gonna hurt. what sorta reps u looking for with the declines? x


----------



## Ginger Ben

JANIKvonD said:


> awreet ben, chest sesh looks like its gonna hurt. what sorta reps u looking for with the declines? x


Afternoon mate, I'd hope for something near 20 for the first set then between 10-15 for second, fvck knows for the third lol, probably 5-10.

However I might change the session and do 100 body weight dips first off then do decline and the rest of it. If I do that then I might not be benching much at all! Lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

Galaxy said:


> Going better than expected, took a leaf from @C.Hill and just cracked on, only a week in though lol. Best part.....no FVCKING pinning, gets annoying i find
> 
> Ya there quite expensive at 90 a month, could get a nice bit of gear for that....... worth a shot if it helps keep gains but don't think i'll be running them for a couple years yet, no way could i justify the money and i am a tight ass student :tongue:


That's the only way, don't think about not having any gear in your system, just keep hammering big weights and food in and hope your balls fire up! lol

I can afford to do them properly to be honest so I might not bother as they need consistency and time to work so a months worth might just be a waste of £90. Could probably get my next 6 week cycle for that lol


----------



## JANIKvonD

Ginger Ben said:


> Afternoon mate, I'd hope for something near 20 for the first set then between 10-15 for second, fvck knows for the third lol, probably 5-10.
> 
> However I might change the session and do 100 body weight dips first off then do decline and the rest of it. If I do that then I might not be benching much at all! Lol


might try this sesh myself


----------



## Ginger Ben

JANIKvonD said:


> might try this sesh myself


I'll do one set leaning forward focussed on chest, next set upright to hit tris more and keep swapping between sets.


----------



## C.Hill

Galaxy said:


> Going better than expected, took a leaf from @C.Hill and just cracked on, only a week in though lol. Best part.....no FVCKING pinning, gets annoying i find
> 
> Ya there quite expensive at 90 a month, could get a nice bit of gear for that....... worth a shot if it helps keep gains but don't think i'll be running them for a couple years yet, no way could i justify the money and i am a tight ass student :tongue:


I love not pinning! Lol


----------



## TELBOR

Enjoy chesticles :beer:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning all, chesticles and tricycles it is. Pump time


----------



## Galaxy

Morning numpty 

Have a good sess!

You sticking to short ester cycles in the future now? I just finished my first short ester cycle (rip blend) and tbh althought it was short, the hassle of pinning M/W/F is putting me off short esters, once a weeks is often enough :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Galaxy said:


> Morning numpty
> 
> Have a good sess!
> 
> You sticking to short ester cycles in the future now? I just finished my first short ester cycle (rip blend) and tbh althought it was short, the hassle of pinning M/W/F is putting me off short esters, once a weeks is often enough :lol:


Morning mate, not sure if ill only stick.to them as.not done a purely short ester cycle before but next one definitely will be just to see.how it goes.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Awesome session, chest feels fooked!

Dips 100 reps at body weight, feet forward

25, 15, 14, 10, 10, 10, 10, 7 - 101 reps

Decline bench

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] drop set to [email protected] drop to [email protected]

Cable flys

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] drop set to [email protected]

V bar press downs

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] drop set to [email protected]

French press hammer grip bar

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Inc plate loaded chest press

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Done, hammered!


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Awesome session, chest feels fooked!
> 
> Dips 100 reps at body weight, feet forward
> 
> 25, 15, 14, 10, 10, 10, 10, 7 - 101 reps
> 
> Decline bench
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected] drop set to [email protected] drop to [email protected]
> 
> Cable flys
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected] drop set to [email protected]
> 
> V bar press downs
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected] drop set to [email protected]
> 
> French press hammer grip bar
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Inc plate loaded chest press
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Done, hammered!


Good lad!

Back for me, threw up in my mouth.... Lovely :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD

niiiice sesh ther bud, sorta rests where u having between dip sets?


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Good lad!
> 
> Back for me, threw up in my mouth.... Lovely :lol:


Haha good work! Gym bag too heavy was it :lol:



JANIKvonD said:


> niiiice sesh ther bud, sorta rests where u having between dip sets?


Minute or less mate. Was fresh so first set was really easy but the pump and lactic built up quickly after that and by the end it was agony but in a really good way! Lol

Did them feet forward, chin on chest. Really felt it across whole chest.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Haha good work! Gym bag too heavy was it :lol: .


Nah, it was getting out the car


----------



## luther1

R0BLET said:


> Nah, it was getting out the car


Looked at himself in the mirror


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> Looked at himself in the mirror


Lol.

Saw 2 blokes who used to train when I first started a couple years ago.

Said I was looking great 

Funny how we think we look shít but others don't lol


----------



## Sweat

R0BLET said:


> Lol.
> 
> Saw 2 blokes who used to train when I first started a couple years ago.
> 
> Said I was looking great
> 
> Funny how we think we look shít but others don't lol


I still think you look sh1t mate!!!

Haha, only joking, your looking superb ya bruiser. Now reopen your journal so i can schlag you off in that!!!!

Great workout above Ben by the way, I did weighted chest dips yesterday in my workout. Just went up to 25kg DB as did not have belt and also pulled shoulder funny just before. They are great tho.


----------



## loganator

Ginger Ben said:


> Awesome session, chest feels fooked!
> 
> Dips 100 reps at body weight, feet forward
> 
> 25, 15, 14, 10, 10, 10, 10, 7 - 101 reps
> 
> Decline bench
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected] drop set to [email protected] drop to [email protected]
> 
> Cable flys
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected] drop set to [email protected]
> 
> V bar press downs
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected] drop set to [email protected]
> 
> French press hammer grip bar
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Inc plate loaded chest press
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Done, hammered!


reptastic sesh mate !!!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

loganator said:


> reptastic sesh mate !!!!


Thanks mate, felt good to hammer out some big volume, pump was silly and doms today is pretty savage which is rare for me on chest.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sort of a cheat day today, no major junk but just eating like a normal person lol. No shakes, no counting, no massive eating. That's a cheat for me now lol.

Back on it tomorrow as hitting legs tomorrow so want to throw good food in after that.

Plan is final day of high volume sessions. Thinking pre exhaust quads on leg extensions, few ham curls to warm those up then hit some 15-20 rep squat sets. Followed by more ham stuff, quad focussed leg press and calfs


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Sort of a cheat day today, no major junk but just eating like a normal person lol. No shakes, no counting, no massive eating. That's a cheat for me now lol.
> 
> Back on it tomorrow as hitting legs tomorrow so want to throw good food in after that.
> 
> Plan is final day of high volume sessions. Thinking pre exhaust quads on leg extensions, few ham curls to warm those up then hit some 15-20 rep squat sets. Followed by more ham stuff, quad focussed leg press and calfs


And here's me being good today.... Well, had a hot cross bun 

Smash those legs mate!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> And here's me being good today.... Well, had a hot cross bun
> 
> Smash those legs mate!!


Hey mate, good weekend so far?

I haven't had any yet


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Hey mate, good weekend so far?
> 
> I haven't had any yet


Yeah all good thanks mate, had a push session this morning. I'm fooked lol

What you playing at, best have some tomorrow


----------



## loganator

how's it going buddy ?


----------



## TELBOR

Morning ginger bòllocks!

Enjoy legs :beer:


----------



## Galaxy

happy Easter 

20 rep squats....ah enjoy!


----------



## Ginger Ben

loganator said:


> how's it going buddy ?





R0BLET said:


> Morning ginger bòllocks!
> 
> Enjoy legs :beer:





Galaxy said:


> happy Easter
> 
> 20 rep squats....ah enjoy!


Hi all, happy chocolate day  (sorry log!)

Legs was good this morning will write up later but did leg extn first to pre exhaust quads then did 12-15 rep squats up to 110kg, felt good to hit higher volume on those for a change. Ham curls and calfs after and finished with weighted bench step ups holding two 15kg plates.

Prop has caused some bloating/water retention but weight hasn't changed this week. Had a few days on lower cals so on balance I'm fine with that. Back on diet properly tomorrow. Just had massive roast beef lunch at mums, chocolate cake soon  then back to normal.

Going horse racing tomorrow, should be a good day if weather holds. Back to work tuesday and heavy shoulder session


----------



## loganator

Ginger Ben said:


> Hi all, happy chocolate day  (sorry log!)


Tw*t


----------



## flinty90

Hey brother hope your ok, i see you are horse racing today lol.. get winning some dosh on the nags !!


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> Hey brother hope your ok, i see you are horse racing today lol.. get winning some dosh on the nags !!


Hey mate, all good here thanks. Struggling with diet this weekend as just had too much on to keep consistent but not the end of the world. Last week on this cycle this week so going to make it count and hit it all hard!

Still toying with trying peps for a month so might order those tomorrow, not sure yet.

How you doing?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Body weight in homemade lasagne eaten 

Seriously back on it tomorrow :whistling:


----------



## Sweat

Ginger Ben said:


> Body weight in homemade lasagne eaten
> 
> Seriously back on it tomorrow :whistling:


WHO ATE ALL THE PIES...

WHO ATE ALL THE PIES...

BENS A FAT [email protected]

HE ATE ALL THE PIES!!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Crap start to the day, slept in, rushed to the gym, popped my collar bone or something near it doing smith press, called it a day after 10 mins of getting there, in foul mood, can't be ar5ed, wondering why I bother, etc etc. Might call this cycle a day early as not going to be able to train hard this week so no point staying on imo.


----------



## biglbs

Ginger Ben said:


> Crap start to the day, slept in, rushed to the gym, popped my collar bone or something near it doing smith press, called it a day after 10 mins of getting there, in foul mood, can't be ar5ed, wondering why I bother, etc etc. Might call this cycle a day early as not going to be able to train hard this week so no point staying on imo.


Sh1t happens mate,train your other bits then!

I am going on my course with Rc problem/golfers elbow and two torn thighs pmsl,it will be fine though pmsl


----------



## Ginger Ben

biglbs said:


> Sh1t happens mate,train your other bits then!
> 
> I am going on my course with Rc problem/golfers elbow and two torn thighs pmsl,it will be fine though pmsl


True enough, just wallowing in self pity at the moment :lol:

Had just hit two pb's before it went as well, fvcking thing!

Will hit back and bis tomorrow as that should be fine and see how I go from there.


----------



## JANIKvonD

Ginger Ben said:


> Crap start to the day, slept in, rushed to the gym, popped my collar bone or something near it doing smith press, called it a day after 10 mins of getting there, in foul mood, can't be ar5ed, wondering why I bother, etc etc. Might call this cycle a day early as not going to be able to train hard this week so no point staying on imo.


***


----------



## biglbs

Ginger Ben said:


> True enough, just wallowing in self pity at the moment :lol:
> 
> Had just hit two pb's before it went as well, fvcking thing!
> 
> Will hit back and bis tomorrow as that should be fine and see how I go from there.


And the truth shall set you free......


----------



## Ginger Ben

JANIKvonD said:


> ***


Lol, yes, yes, can't argue with that today :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Crap start to the day, slept in, rushed to the gym, popped my collar bone or something near it doing smith press, called it a day after 10 mins of getting there, in foul mood, can't be ar5ed, wondering why I bother, etc etc. Might call this cycle a day early as not going to be able to train hard this week so no point staying on imo.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Need to get the drive for the gym and eating back. I have no appetite at the moment beyond "normal" so worried about holding on to gains when I come off. Not feeling up for training like I usually do either so pi55ed off about that as well!

In two minds about running peps this month or not. Might make me feel better but if it doesn't and I carry on like a little *** then it's a waste of quite a lot of cash :confused1:


----------



## biglbs

Ginger Ben said:


> Need to get the drive for the gym and eating back. I have no appetite at the moment beyond "normal" so worried about holding on to gains when I come off. Not feeling up for training like I usually do either so pi55ed off about that as well!
> 
> In two minds about running peps this month or not. Might make me feel better but if it doesn't and I carry on like a little *** then it's a waste of quite a lot of cash :confused1:


If you are not eating enough,peps will help you keep gains and you may even harden up more...


----------



## Ginger Ben

biglbs said:


> If you are not eating enough,peps will help you keep gains and you may even harden up more...


I think I can get the cals in, just might need to be a bit forced 

So tempted by peps but it's an expense I can't afford if it doesn't do much or I'm not 100% in the zone for it.

Thanks for help BL, appreciated as always.


----------



## biglbs

Ginger Ben said:


> I think I can get the cals in, just might need to be a bit forced
> 
> So tempted by peps but it's an expense I can't afford if it doesn't do much or I'm not 100% in the zone for it.
> 
> Thanks for help BL, appreciated as always.


Or clen?

a pleasure buddy...


----------



## Ginger Ben

biglbs said:


> Or clen?
> 
> a pleasure buddy...


Don't know anything about it tbh mate, can you explain a bit more about how it could help?


----------



## biglbs

Ginger Ben said:


> Don't know anything about it tbh mate, can you explain a bit more about how it could help?


It is a beta 2 agonist,it will raise core temp,helping with fat loss,though assists in maintaining or even building mass on less than perfect diet,however there are many possible sides,google the sides mate,never use on aas imo as your heart will grow as with all stims...


----------



## Ginger Ben

biglbs said:


> It is a beta 2 agonist,it will raise core temp,helping with fat loss,though assists in maintaining or even building mass on less than perfect diet,however there are many possible sides,google the sides mate,never use on aas imo as your heart will grow as with all stims...


Ok, thanks BL, I'll check it out :thumb:


----------



## luther1

mtfu you retarded cnut

on a serious note,if gh is a financial burden then dont do it ben. come off,youll lose a bit of fat and water and will prob still be pushing 16st. thats a decent size in my book.


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> mtfu you retarded cnut
> 
> on a serious note,if gh is a financial burden then dont do it ben. come off,youll lose a bit of fat and water and will prob still be pushing 16st. thats a decent size in my book.


Pmsl, you and Jan should consider working for the Samaritans........

The peps aren't as expensive as GH but still looking at £90 a month I reckon for good peps from a decent source. It's a lot of cash tbh considering I could get a mentor to help me for half that amount and probably do me more good! Have been thinking about that too and might ask somebody what cost would be etc.

Peps might have to wait for now I think. So in a roundabout way that's actually been helpful, thanks mate! :thumb:


----------



## Fatstuff

what about sarms?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> what about sarms?


Again, don't know anything about them mate other than one is called Ostarine. I'm just being grumpy today and a fanny. All will be well tomorrow and I'll probably continue my original plan as before :lol:


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> Pmsl, you and Jan should consider working for the Samaritans........
> 
> The peps aren't as expensive as GH but still looking at £90 a month I reckon for good peps from a decent source. It's a lot of cash tbh considering I could get a mentor to help me for half that amount and probably do me more good! Have been thinking about that too and might ask somebody what cost would be etc.
> 
> Peps might have to wait for now I think. So in a roundabout way that's actually been helpful, thanks mate! :thumb:


i dont think me and jan would make good samaritans. couldnt tolerate whinging bitches whose only problem in life is lack of gym motivation lol


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> Again, don't know anything about them mate other than one is called Ostarine. I'm just being grumpy today and a fanny. All will be well tomorrow and I'll probably continue my original plan as before :lol:


grumpy ginger fanny!!

havent trained for 5 days due to working and gym hours being gayly shortened! Although im free to go now but for some reason im struggling for motivation!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> grumpy ginger fanny!!
> 
> havent trained for 5 days due to working and gym hours being gayly shortened! Although im free to go now but for some reason im struggling for motivation!!


lol, that's pretty much the size of it yes, need to open a can of man the fvck up and shotgun it.

That is gay, at least I've trained


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> lol, that's pretty much the size of it yes, need to open a can of man the fvck up and shotgun it.
> 
> That is gay, at least I've trained


its the longest ive gone without training since i went on holiday last year! a weekend of eating junk and not training, ive lost half a stone and a big bag of motivation! i need to get motivated!! MOTIVATE YOURSELF FATTY!!!!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> its the longest ive gone without training since i went on holiday last year! a weekend of eating junk and not training, ive lost half a stone and a big bag of motivation! i need to get motivated!! MOTIVATE YOURSELF FATTY!!!!!


Lol, same here mate, the long weekend screwed my diet badly and that's effected my mojo. Fvck this hobby! lol


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol, same here mate, the long weekend screwed my diet badly and that's effected my mojo. Fvck this hobby! lol


i may give the gym a miss today, get plenty of bro food in me, no junk and hopefully i should be in a better place tomorrow to get my gym on!! btw squatted 145kg for 2 the other day (thats good for me) lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> i may give the gym a miss today, get plenty of bro food in me, no junk and hopefully i should be in a better place tomorrow to get my gym on!! btw squatted 145kg for 2 the other day (thats good for me) lol


Haha, chicken, rice and broccoli x5 should do it :lol:

That's good going mate, glad it's not just my squat that I bench more than :whistling:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Ginger Ben said:


> Haha, chicken, rice and broccoli x5 should do it :lol:
> 
> That's good going mate, glad it's not just my squat that I bench more than :whistling:


haha x2....pathetic squat


----------



## Fatstuff

well i went to the gym in the end, manned up and feel better for it! Just about to demolish a lamb roast dinner post workout oosh!!


----------



## JANIKvonD

JANIKvonD said:


> haha x2....pathetic squat





Fatstuff said:


> well i went to the gym in the end, manned up and feel better for it! Just about to demolish a lamb roast dinner post workout oosh!!


im talking about my pathetic squat btw stan.....not yours pmsl


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> well i went to the gym in the end, manned up and feel better for it! Just about to demolish a lamb roast dinner post workout oosh!!


That's the spirit!! I'm going tomorrow, fvck the injury lol


----------



## Fatstuff

JANIKvonD said:


> im talking about my pathetic squat btw stan.....not yours pmsl


whats ur pathetic squat?


----------



## JANIKvonD

Fatstuff said:


> whats ur pathetic squat?


about 115 for 8 i think last sesh (not long started training them).....but i still bench yours


----------



## Fatstuff

JANIKvonD said:


> about 115 for 8 i think last sesh (not long started training them).....but i still bench yours


lol i think the pathetic thing about that is that u ppl are benching more than u squat. At least im weak all over lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> lol i think the pathetic thing about that is that u ppl are benching more than u squat. At least im weak all over lol


Just shows we have our priorities right, who wants big legs anyway :whistling:


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> Just shows we have our priorities right, who wants big legs anyway :whistling:


true true lol


----------



## biglbs

You don't want long ones either,they take for ever to grow in size!


----------



## Ginger Ben

4156 cals today, fvck you appetite


----------



## Ginger Ben

Going to hit gym at 8pm ish tomorrow. Feel I need a change and think this might help switch it up a bit. Been doing the fasted sessions for years now so time for a change.


----------



## TELBOR

Good plan batman!

Chesticles and Boulders for me


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning world,

Shoulder stiff and a bit sore today will see how it goes throughout the day and make a call on training nearer the time. Plan is to do back and bis later so hopefully it should be ok as It's when pressing up or away that it feels uncomfortable. Chest definitely off the menu this week, grrrr! Will do legs and tris instead on Friday probably.

Food excellent yesterday, felt better the more I ate so my bad mood may have been because of crap diet over the weekend amongst other things that I'm going to deal with this week hopefully.

Looking forward to some evening training today, new faces in the gym and be interesting to see if there are any monsters lurking in the shadows that time of day.

Need to get a few pct bits this week, not much just a bit of clomid and nolva, got some from before, just not enough for 4 weeks.

Might look into getting some dhea as well, need to read up about that.


----------



## luther1

Plenty of studies show that training after a few meals reaps better results for muscle growth than fasted. Will be interesting if you can keep it up Ben to see if there is a difference on your growth or at least muscle retention whilst on pct


----------



## 25434

Morning ginger Ben.....I've been thinking of giving up my early morning fasted stint and just doing the evening shift....more difficult to get on the equipment though in the Eve's, and plenty of irriots who just yak and do mobiles instead of working out...hummmmm.....

Anyhow, good luck with the changes...


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> Plenty of studies show that training after a few meals reaps better results for muscle growth than fasted. Will be interesting if you can keep it up Ben to see if there is a difference on your growth or at least muscle retention whilst on pct


Yeah it should be interesting to see if there is any difference over a few weeks. Only reason I can see not to do it is that the gym will be full of noshers and that will annoy me too much. Hopefully by going at 8 they will have all gone by then. Apparently from 5-7 its chaos.



Flubs said:


> Morning ginger Ben.....I've been thinking of giving up my early morning fasted stint and just doing the evening shift....more difficult to get on the equipment though in the Eve's, and plenty of irriots who just yak and do mobiles instead of working out...hummmmm.....
> 
> Anyhow, good luck with the changes...


Morning Flubs, great minds think alike! You're just going to have to start flexing those guns and kicking some ar5e! 

Let me know if you make the swap and how it goes.


----------



## JANIKvonD

morning ginger! whats the weather like down ur end?....roasting up here (serious)


----------



## TELBOR

Morning ginger balls!

You'll enjoy seeing new faces, you'll have to show them what ginger power is all about!!

I've just woke up pmsl, the joys of being off work lol


----------



## JANIKvonD

aww missed that bit!....the evening flange is always waaaay better tbf


----------



## Davey666

R0BLET said:


> Morning ginger balls!
> 
> You'll enjoy seeing new faces, you'll have to show them what ginger power is all about!!
> 
> I've just woke up pmsl, the joys of being off work lol


Lucky [email protected] Im busy as fook at work lol.


----------



## Davey666

Morning Ben :thumbup1:


----------



## TELBOR

Davey666 said:


> Lucky [email protected] Im busy as fook at work lol.


I'm off till Monday :beer:

Just had 300g rice, 4 eggs, 4 bacon and a shake 

Gym in an hour!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning all, bloody freezing down here Jan, about 1c according to the car. Got to go and walk the dog soon, should be a laugh!!

Meal 3 just finished, tub of quark, scoop whey and 45g granola.Yummy!

Will be taking it steady in gym tonight because of shoulder, might limit myself to 65kg db rows and leave the 70's for next week pmsl


----------



## Ginger Ben

Davey666 said:


> Lucky [email protected] Im busy as fook at work lol.


Clearly..... :lol:


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Ginger Ben said:


> Morning world,
> 
> Shoulder stiff and a bit sore today will see how it goes throughout the day and make a call on training nearer the time. Plan is to do back and bis later so hopefully it should be ok as It's when pressing up or away that it feels uncomfortable. Chest definitely off the menu this week, grrrr! Will do legs and tris instead on Friday probably.
> 
> Food excellent yesterday, felt better the more I ate so my bad mood may have been because of crap diet over the weekend amongst other things that I'm going to deal with this week hopefully.
> 
> Looking forward to some evening training today, new faces in the gym and be interesting to see if there are any monsters lurking in the shadows that time of day.
> 
> Need to get a few pct bits this week, not much just a bit of clomid and nolva, got some from before, just not enough for 4 weeks.
> 
> Might look into getting some dhea as well, need to read up about that.


Did you mean DAA mate? Im using DAA along with clomid/nolva feel pretty good tbh, the first week on 100mg clomid was abit ****ty but has to be done


----------



## luther1

Davey666 said:


> Lucky [email protected] Im busy as fook at work lol.


everyone wanted extra fries?


----------



## Davey666

luther1 said:


> everyone wanted extra fries?


If they did they wouldnt get them, I would eat them all :lol:

Unfortunatly no fries in this warehouse :angry:


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> I'm off till Monday :beer:
> 
> Just had 300g rice, 4 eggs, 4 bacon and a shake
> 
> Gym in an hour!


bacon eggs & rice? get that rite tae fuk


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> bacon eggs & rice? get that rite tae fuk


I have no idea what you are saying you foreign twàt 

But yes, bacon eggs and rice. Was good!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Mr_Morocco said:


> Did you mean DAA mate? Im using DAA along with clomid/nolva feel pretty good tbh, the first week on 100mg clomid was abit ****ty but has to be done


No mate, meant dhea - http://biovea.net/product_detail.aspx?NAME=DHEA-100mg-180-Capsules-&PID=20262&OS=204#.UVwZQaJJPpU

But I will probably get daa as well

Glad your pct is going well, how performance in the gym?


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Ginger Ben said:


> No mate, meant dhea - http://biovea.net/product_detail.aspx?NAME=DHEA-100mg-180-Capsules-&PID=20262&OS=204#.UVwZQaJJPpU
> 
> But I will probably get daa as well
> 
> Glad your pct is going well, how performance in the gym?


Ive only done 1 week of PCT but yea feel good and last couple sessions felt really strong but that might be due to eating more carbs now, see how it goes in another few weeks.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Meal 5 done (lump of Nans fruit cake and a brew  )

Plan is to have dinner - meat, spuds and veg at 6:30, train from 8-9ish, come home and have a whey and oat shake then some pb on toast and another shake pre bed.

Not changing my diet around until I've decided I want to stick to evening training and will then have to try and work out a way of having a proper meal post wo but not at 9:30 at night, as I won't be ar5ed to make it!

Gym plan is chin ups, tbar rows, cable rows, pull downs, gun polishing, hyper extensions


----------



## Ginger Ben

Well gym was packed as predicted but made a nice change to go at a different time. Hit a few pbs too so can't complain


----------



## Ginger Ben

Chin ups

[email protected]

[email protected]+15

[email protected]+25

[email protected]+40 pb reps

[email protected]+40

[email protected]+40 drop to [email protected]+25 drop to [email protected]+15 drop to [email protected]

CG tbar rows

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] pb reps

[email protected]

[email protected]

Hyperextensions

15

[email protected]+10

[email protected]+15

[email protected]+15

[email protected]+15

Seated machine row

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] pb and stacked machine drop to [email protected] drop to [email protected]

Seated db hammer curls

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Good session, had to work around people (how dare they!!) and my shoulder but other than that all was well.


----------



## Richie186

You are the obi wan kenobi of chin ups mate. Even with a knackered shoulder.


----------



## luther1

Richie186 said:


> You are the obi wan kenobi of chin ups mate. Even with a knackered shoulder.


He doesn't have far to go,the fcukers come down to his chest


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning all, both shoulders hurting now lol.

Going to drop winny early as I'm sure that wont be helping and just run my last two prop jabs tomorrow and Sunday as planned. Following week ill run hcg at 500ius for three jabs with a bit of nolva then proper pct the following week. Need to order some bits in today for that.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Bloody snowing again?! WTF.

Have decided following preparing my HCG this morning that I'm not going to run peps. It's too much of a faff and knowing what I'm like I'll just start not bothering or forgetting and will be a waste of money.

So plan is come off Sunday, week of HCG 1500iu's split across 3 jabs with a bit of nolva and then normal pct for 4 weeks. 8 weeks off (with a blood test to check all is well) then a 6 week short ester blast, hopefully no pct needed, 6 weeks off and blast again etc.


----------



## biglbs

W2GO!


----------



## Ginger Ben

biglbs said:


> W2GO!


Lost me?


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Bloody snowing again?! WTF.
> 
> Have decided following preparing my HCG this morning that I'm not going to run peps. It's too much of a faff and knowing what I'm like I'll just start not bothering or forgetting and will be a waste of money.
> 
> So plan is come off Sunday, week of HCG 1500iu's split across 3 jabs with a bit of nolva and then normal pct for 4 weeks. 8 weeks off (with a blood test to check all is well) then a 6 week short ester blast, hopefully no pct needed, 6 weeks off and blast again etc.


Good shout carrot knackers!


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> Lost me?


Way to go,you [email protected] lol


----------



## biglbs

Ginger moment pmsl


----------



## Sweat

Ginger Ben said:


> Bloody snowing again?! WTF.
> 
> Have decided following preparing my HCG this morning that I'm not going to run peps. It's too much of a faff and knowing what I'm like I'll just start not bothering or forgetting and will be a waste of money.
> 
> So plan is come off Sunday, week of HCG 1500iu's split across 3 jabs with a bit of nolva and then normal pct for 4 weeks. 8 weeks off (with a blood test to check all is well) then a 6 week short ester blast, hopefully no pct needed, 6 weeks off and blast again etc.


Where you getting bloods done mate?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sweat said:


> Where you getting bloods done mate?


Quacks mate, tell them Ive got no libido and feel crap and want a hormone panel done. Hopefully will work.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Nandos was its usual really, nice but too expensive for what it is.

Legs tomorrow morning, giving them hell to make up for shoulders hurting.

Warm up on leg extension and ham curls

Box squats

Db walking lunges

Leg extn

Ham curls

Calf raises


----------



## Sweat

Ginger Ben said:


> Nandos was its usual really, nice but too expensive for what it is.
> 
> Legs tomorrow morning, giving them hell to make up for shoulders hurting.
> 
> Warm up on leg extension and ham curls
> 
> Box squats
> 
> Db walking lunges
> 
> Leg extn
> 
> Ham curls
> 
> Calf raises


Nice workout mate. I did BB walking lunges for first time in ages the other day, totally loved them. Went up to 90kg and was so much fun, balance was challenging too.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sweat said:


> Nice workout mate. I did BB walking lunges for first time in ages the other day, totally loved them. Went up to 90kg and was so much fun, balance was challenging too.


I haven't done them properly before mate so I'm expecting pain and vomiting lol


----------



## Sweat

Ginger Ben said:


> I haven't done them properly before mate so I'm expecting pain and vomiting lol


Make sure keep shoulders up, back straight etc. I find when I tired and do DB lunges I suffer on form. Good thing about BB is that you can't do that, or not as easy.


----------



## JANIKvonD

alrite mate, hows ya today?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fvcking sh1t mate to be honest, have hurt my lower back again squatting. So that's shoulders and back out now. Looks like I'm off games for a week :cursing:

To be honest my head hasn't been in it recently and it looks like my body agrees as I feel like I'm falling apart. Going to extend test for the next week but take some time off the gym to give myself a chance to heal up.

Really fvcking annoying as I really wanted to push hard this week and then in to pct to help keep gains, now it looks like I'm not going to be able to and am worried that I'll lose a lot of what I've gained. So all in all, not happy.


----------



## JANIKvonD

sh!temare mate :no:


----------



## Ginger Ben

JANIKvonD said:


> sh!temare mate :no:


Yep, sucks balls. Always happens just as I think I'm getting somewhere new. Trying not to let it get me down too much as in the grand scheme of things it's fvck all but just gets on my nerves.


----------



## JANIKvonD

Ginger Ben said:


> Yep, sucks balls. Always happens just as I think I'm getting somewhere new. Trying not to let it get me down too much as in the grand scheme of things it's fvck all but just gets on my nerves.


iv always had lower back issues from i fell off a mansion roof when i was younger. how bad is it mate, untrainable?


----------



## Ginger Ben

JANIKvonD said:


> iv always had lower back issues from i fell off a mansion roof when i was younger. how bad is it mate, untrainable?


I've got a built in weakness there, it's always played up over the years from time to time. Physio told me years ago I have a hyper extended spine which means it curves in more than normal down towards the coccyx. This seems to therefore take a lot of pressure on it when doing things like squats, deads etc. Not sure what I can do about it tbh. Think more abs/core needs some more attention as I don't train that directly at all and maybe there is an imbalance that means abs aren't strong enough to support back.

Can't train at the moment no and to be honest I don't want to as it's just not enjoyable for some reason. Think a break is a good idea, just a bloody annoying time for it to happen, at the end of what was otherwise a pretty decent cycle.


----------



## biglbs

Ginger Ben said:


> I've got a built in weakness there, it's always played up over the years from time to time. Physio told me years ago I have a hyper extended spine which means it curves in more than normal down towards the coccyx. This seems to therefore take a lot of pressure on it when doing things like squats, deads etc. Not sure what I can do about it tbh. Think more abs/core needs some more attention as I don't train that directly at all and maybe there is an imbalance that means abs aren't strong enough to support back.
> 
> Can't train at the moment no and to be honest I don't want to as it's just not enjoyable for some reason. Think a break is a good idea, just a bloody annoying time for it to happen, at the end of what was otherwise a pretty decent cycle.


It is very commen to feel this way after a long course,that is another reason to repeat short 3 weeks on/off cycles,it is kinder mentaly.


----------



## Ginger Ben

biglbs said:


> It is very commen to feel this way after a long course,that is another reason to repeat short 3 weeks on/off cycles,it is kinder mentaly.


Totally agree mate, I feel crap towards the end of a course. Think its all the pressure you put on yourself whilst on and the pressure of coming off etc is too much sometimes. Then an injury happens and you feel like you've wasted the last 3 months etc.

Need to give serious thought to what I do next.


----------



## Fatstuff

get well soon ben


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> get well soon ben


Thanks Stan, I'm ok mate



lol


----------



## Fatstuff

what u gna do in regards to gear if ur not training for a bit?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> what u gna do in regards to gear if ur not training for a bit?


Just stick to a bit of prop for this week coming in the hope that I can pick training back up again in a week then go in to pct as planned.


----------



## TELBOR

Sucks balls brother!

Roll on the short blasts :beer:


----------



## Richie186

Sh1t news mate. Hope it heals quick and you get your mojo back soon. Chin up mate.


----------



## luther1

pansy


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> pansy


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> View attachment 116517


I do like that pic 

Bet that kid Is either gay or works from home lifting weights for a hobby by now :whistling:


----------



## luther1

R0BLET said:


> I do like that pic
> 
> Bet that kid Is either gay or works from home lifting weights for a hobby by now :whistling:


the sort of cnut thats got a stupid little dog and sh!tty tatts


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> the sort of cnut thats got a stupid little dog and sh!tty tatts


Yeah I bet!

And injury prone too


----------



## Ginger Ben

Hang on! :lol:

Just eaten a meal, don't know what number it was, couldn't give a flying fvck


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Hang on! :lol:
> 
> Just eaten a meal, don't know what number it was, couldn't give a flying fvck


I've just nailed fajitas and rice


----------



## 25434

Ginger Ben said:


> Thanks Stan, I'm ok mate
> 
> View attachment 116462
> 
> 
> lol


Hee heee...sorry to larrrf..but that tickled my sense of humour...sorry to hear bout the back...ouch..poor you...ickle break sounds like a good idea....you can do other active things though can't you? instead...just to keep you ticking over....that is assuming you want to of course...take care Ginger Ben..


----------



## Ginger Ben

Flubs said:


> Hee heee...sorry to larrrf..but that tickled my sense of humour...sorry to hear bout the back...ouch..poor you...ickle break sounds like a good idea....you can do other active things though can't you? instead...just to keep you ticking over....that is assuming you want to of course...take care Ginger Ben..


Thanks flubs, I'm ok just back being annoying. Amazing how it then slows you down doing other things.

Have a good weekend whatever you're up to


----------



## Sweat

Evening mate,

Sucks balls about your back. Keep your chin up and I think what you said about pure abs/core sessions in future will be good.

Have a good weekend!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sweat said:


> Evening mate,
> 
> Sucks balls about your back. Keep your chin up and I think what you said about pure abs/core sessions in future will be good.
> 
> Have a good weekend!


Cheers mate, its got to help hasn't it so will give it some time when I'm back at it.


----------



## Galaxy

Head up mate, injuries suck!! just got to pull through. Enjoy the break, and smash it hard in pct


----------



## loganator

At least you csn pig out and comfort eat mate .....everywhere I look people seem to be eating or talking about food at the moment including on here lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

loganator said:


> At least you csn pig out and comfort eat mate .....everywhere I look people seem to be eating or talking about food at the moment including on here lol


Just had a pizza  sorry


----------



## Ginger Ben

Galaxy said:


> Head up mate, injuries suck!! just got to pull through. Enjoy the break, and smash it hard in pct


Fvcks me off mate but what can to do, it happens. Onwards and upwarda


----------



## Fatstuff

alright alright enough of this feel sorry for me fest, MTFU


----------



## loganator

Ginger Ben said:


> Just had a pizza  sorry


CNut


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> alright alright enough of this feel sorry for me fest, MTFU


Lol, negged for lack of sympathy


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol, negged for lack of sympathy


LOL


----------



## loganator

hows the back doing my ginger buddy ?


----------



## Ginger Ben

loganator said:


> hows the back doing my ginger buddy ?


Feeling better thanks mate, still a fairly sharp but less bad pain when i put pressure through it but is definitely getting easier. Shoulders feel fine so going to do a arms, core and cardio session tomorrow to keep the flow going. Then maybe a light shoulders session with more core and cardio Wednesday. Hopefully be able to train properly again by the end of the week.

I need to go to the gym to keep my diet good, if I take time out I don't eat as much or as well so its doubly counter productive.


----------



## TELBOR

Morning! Bloody hate mornings!

Have a good day G1 :beer:


----------



## Davey666

G Morning Ben...

Rob you back at work


----------



## loganator

Chin up mate , hows the back ? Getting better now ?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning all. Sat on train to London at the mo. Chugged a big shake before I left and will grab some sushi for lunch on way home

Sausage and mash for dinner  and a shake or two around that to boost cals. Can't take any food with me to meetings so have to just make do.

Shoulders feel 100% again which is good. Back feels about 80% still a bit sore and stiff but loads better. Won't be doing squats or any kind of bent over row etc for a week or two though. Leg press and pull downs will have to do.

Session tomorrow will be what I had planned for today but didn't do as forgot I had to go to london lol


----------



## TELBOR

Davey666 said:


> G Morning Ben...
> 
> Rob you back at work


Yes mate, bloody am lol

But I got in early so I'll be done before 2pm lol

Boulder session when I'm done, then home for some fuel and back again at 6.30 for core and cardio


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Morning all. Sat on train to London at the mo. Chugged a big shake before I left and will grab some sushi for lunch on way home
> 
> Sausage and mash for dinner  and a shake or two around that to boost cals. Can't take any food with me to meetings so have to just make do.
> 
> Shoulders feel 100% again which is good. Back feels about 80% still a bit sore and stiff but loads better. Won't be doing squats or any kind of bent over row etc for a week or two though. Leg press and pull downs will have to do.
> 
> Session tomorrow will be what I had planned for today but didn't do as forgot I had to go to london lol


Sounds like your on the mend :beer:

Maybe the winny being dropped has helped?


----------



## luther1

any totty Ben?


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> any totty Ben?


Yeah


----------



## luther1

R0BLET said:


> Yeah
> 
> View attachment 116905


jen,what you wearing that for babe?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Wasn't much around today, got a banging headache from somewhere so want paying much attention tbh.

As soon as the warmer weather arrives (anything over 10 degrees) is the time to go for a look. Pmsl


----------



## Ginger Ben

Had a very large chicken burrito for lunch, loving these at the moment, good muscle food too -meat, rice, wrap, beans, salad and chili sauce. All good stuff 

Home now, got a migrane! FFS!! Going to lie down for a while as feel poo.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Had a very large chicken burrito for lunch, loving these at the moment, good muscle food too -meat, rice, wrap, beans, salad and chili sauce. All good stuff
> 
> Home now, got a migrane! FFS!! Going to lie down for a while as feel poo.


Pills and water!

Good job your the boss lol


----------



## luther1

R0BLET said:


> Pills and water!
> 
> Good job your the boss lol


Isn't mrs Ben the boss?


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> Isn't mrs Ben the boss?


Yeah I forgot, Ben just counts paper clips :lol:

She send him off to London to get some peace and quiet :ad


----------



## biglbs

Ginger Ben said:


> Had a very large chicken burrito for lunch, loving these at the moment, good muscle food too -meat, rice, wrap, beans, salad and chili sauce. All good stuff
> 
> Home now, got a migrane! FFS!! Going to lie down for a while as feel poo.


Hope it goes ok mate,they suck,though i grew out of them around 40


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> Morning all. Sat on train to London at the mo. Chugged a big shake before I left and will grab some sushi for lunch on way home
> 
> Sausage and mash for dinner  and a shake or two around that to boost cals. Can't take any food with me to meetings so have to just make do.
> 
> Shoulders feel 100% again which is good. Back feels about 80% still a bit sore and stiff but loads better. Won't be doing squats or any kind of bent over row etc for a week or two though. Leg press and pull downs will have to do.
> 
> Session tomorrow will be what I had planned for today but didn't do as forgot I had to go to london lol


I wouldn't bench heavy either m8


----------



## Ginger Ben

Cheers all! :lol:

It seems to have gone now, bit sketchy at several points this morning, walking down escalators on the tube thought I was going to take a tumble but luckily all was well. Horrible feeling though, sharp pain behind the right eye and banging headache. Focussing on anything closer than about 6 ft away made me feel weird and wanted to just close my eyes. Not ideal in a 1 on 1 meeting! :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> I wouldn't bench heavy either m8


I think it was my strength shooting up on bench and OHP that probably caused it to be honest mate. Jumped up a lot, very quickly and probably didn't think about it enough.

I wonder if this is what people mistake for joint pain when on winny etc? It's actually caused by the extra strength and joints not being able to cope with it rather than any "drying" effect, which as far as I'm aware, no steroid can actually do to your joints.


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> I think it was my strength shooting up on bench and OHP that probably caused it to be honest mate. Jumped up a lot, very quickly and probably didn't think about it enough.
> 
> I wonder if this is what people mistake for joint pain when on winny etc? It's actually caused by the extra strength and joints not being able to cope with it rather than any "drying" effect, which as far as I'm aware, no steroid can actually do to your joints.


Winny does blast my joints m8, it's no myth! Whether its actual drying or whatnot I don't know, but it definitely does!


----------



## Fatstuff

My one knee joint and both my wrists


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> My one knee joint and *both my wrists*


Winny did that eh?? Course it [email protected] :lol:


----------



## luther1

Ben,when you walked down the train isle in your £49 topman suit,did people hand their tickets to you?


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> Ben,when you walked down the train isle in your £49 topman suit,did people hand their tickets to you?


Haven't got a suit mate, can't get a jacket to fit 

Had to rock my 18" collar shirt with a tie and suit trousers. Hench as fvck lol


----------



## biglbs

Fatstuff said:


> Winny does blast my joints m8, it's no myth! Whether its actual drying or whatnot I don't know, but it definitely does!


As i have said all along it fooks joints up,though Aus used to post articles saying it did'nt as i remember.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning all, off for a gun polishing and core session now. Back still not 100% so leaving that alone for a while longer. Might throw some light weight on smith and high rep shoulders just to get some.blood flow and see what they feel like, no ego lifting!!


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> Morning all, off for a gun polishing and core session now. Back still not 100% so leaving that alone for a while longer. Might throw some light weight on smith and high rep shoulders just to get some.blood flow and see what they feel like, no ego lifting!!


Have I just stumbled into robs journal ... Just playing  I know u got a :yawn: bad back


----------



## Fatstuff

I'm in the car park of the gym waiting for the doors to open.... Guess what, I'm gna train my back :lol:


----------



## biglbs

Ginger Ben said:


> Morning all, off for a gun polishing and core session now. Back still not 100% so leaving that alone for a while longer. Might throw some light weight on smith and high rep shoulders just to get some.blood flow and see what they feel like, no ego lifting!!


Afew weeks of doing only what you fancy doing will bo no harm at all mate..


----------



## TELBOR

Fatstuff said:


> Have I just stumbled into robs journal ... Just playing  I know u got a :yawn: bad back


Cùnt!


----------



## Ginger Ben

That went well, no further aggravation of back, shoulders felt a bit uncomfortable on smith so just did a few to losen them up. Think I might combine delts and chest sessions for a while and drop all direct shoulder pressing and see how that goes.

Gun show

Seated decline db curls

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Standing wide grip ez bar cable curls

[email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

Superset with close reverse grip ez bar curls

[email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

Seated smith press

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Superset tri rope pulldowns

[email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] drop set to [email protected] drop set to [email protected] plates

Superset with cable skulls

[email protected], [email protected] plates stopped as not a good exercise

Straight bar tri press downs

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

One hand cable curls

[email protected] plates

[email protected] plates

Core stuff - crunch machine, decline sit ups and plank.

Core is weak as fvck, think this is problem with back!


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Standing wide grip ez bar cable curls
> 
> [email protected]


6 plates..... No way maaaaaan!!

I first read it as 6 plates as in 20's pmsl

Is it a gay gym where you guess the weight on the plates?

Looked a killer session mate. Guns must be fried!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> 6 plates..... No way maaaaaan!!
> 
> I first read it as 6 plates as in 20's pmsl
> 
> Is it a gay gym where you guess the weight on the plates?
> 
> Looked a killer session mate. Guns must be fried!!


Yeah just bashed out a few 140kg curls, is that good then?? 

The cable tower in free weight room is just numbered plates, fvck knows what they weigh?! Lol

Was good fun though, immense pump and enjoyed the change.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Yeah just bashed out a few 140kg curls, is that good then??
> 
> The cable tower in free weight room is just numbered plates, fvck knows what they weigh?! Lol
> 
> Was good fun though, immense pump and enjoyed the change.


It's the internetz, we won't question your ability 

Good going if you enjoyed it mate, sometimes I feel like doing as I please when I walk in and they are the best sessions


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> It's the internetz, we won't question your ability
> 
> Good going if you enjoyed it mate, sometimes I feel like doing as I please when I walk in and they are the best sessions


Yeah was good tbh, first gun sesh in a long time and quite enjoyed being able to concentrate on them properly. Usually such an afterthought on chest and back day, they might benefit from more work for a month or two.

Chest and delts tomorrow I think - will be a volume session as don't want to push shoulders too much just yet.

BW dips - if they feel ok, will do them first so shoulder is at its strongest

Decline bench - light weight - will scope it out at the time but doubt I'll go more than 80kg

cable flys - light, high reps

db lat raises

face pulls

rear delt cable flys


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Yeah was good tbh, first gun sesh in a long time and quite enjoyed being able to concentrate on them properly. Usually such an afterthought on chest and back day, they might benefit from more work for a month or two.
> 
> Chest and delts tomorrow I think - will be a volume session as don't want to push shoulders too much just yet.
> 
> BW dips - if they feel ok, will do them first so shoulder is at its strongest
> 
> Decline bench - light weight - will scope it out at the time but doubt I'll go more than 80kg
> 
> cable flys - light, high reps
> 
> db lat raises
> 
> face pulls
> 
> rear delt cable flys


I can see the shoulders going pop again with dips mate, sack them off for now


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> I can see the shoulders going pop again with dips mate, sack them off for now


Could well be right mate, think I'll leave them this week.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Could well be right mate, think I'll leave them this week.


Of course I'm right


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Of course I'm right


Well you are the gym master...

OK new plan then

Cable warm ups as per

Decline bench - light, ten sets of ten

Inc db press - light

DB lat raises

Face Pulls

Cable flys

Rear delt flys


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Well you are the gym master...
> 
> OK new plan then
> 
> Cable warm ups as per
> 
> Decline bench - light, ten sets of ten
> 
> Inc db press - light
> 
> DB lat raises
> 
> Face Pulls
> 
> Cable flys
> 
> Rear delt flys


Some poor intel if you've been told that pmsl

Sack face pulls off too, keep with the strict rear flys mate - just thinking what could pop our shoulders out, that's all.


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Some poor intel if you've been told that pmsl
> 
> Sack face pulls off too, keep with the strict rear flys mate - just thinking what could pop our shoulders out, that's all.


Face pulls should be ok, again I'll test them out light and see how it feels. Hoping its just pressing that hurts. If I can't do bench properly then I'll sack it off and do legs instead, just no squats. Leg press should be ok though.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Face pulls should be ok, again I'll test them out light and see how it feels. Hoping its just pressing that hurts. If I can't do bench properly then I'll sack it off and do legs instead, just no squats. Leg press should be ok though.


Hopefully you'll be fine mate, legs are overrated :whistling:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Hopefully you'll be fine mate, legs are overrated :whistling:


Mine certainly aren't! :lol:

Might just do legs and no worry about upper at all tomorrow, maybe hit it Friday instead, extra rest etc.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Mine certainly aren't! :lol:
> 
> Might just do legs and no worry about upper at all tomorrow, maybe hit it Friday instead, extra rest etc.


I'm going to call you the weather man!

Always changing your mind lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> I'm going to call you the weather man!
> 
> Always changing your mind lol


Haha, good isn't it, keeps everybody on their toes


----------



## Ginger Ben

Night all, legs, core and cardio tomorrow. No squats, no leg press so going to do hideous drop sets on leg extn and ham curls then limp over to calf raise and hammer them too.


----------



## Galaxy

Ginger Ben said:


> Night all, legs, core and cardio tomorrow. No squats, no leg press so going to do hideous drop sets on leg extn and ham curls then limp over to calf raise and hammer them too.


Sounds good mate 

Hitting the core every session?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Galaxy said:


> Sounds good mate
> 
> Hitting the core every session?


Probably for a while yes, its weak and needs punishing. Lol


----------



## Sweat

Ginger Ben said:


> Probably for a while yes, its weak and needs punishing. Lol


Try 2 sesh weighted core work per week, then bodyweight core on other days, Allows more recovery.


----------



## TELBOR

Morning red pubes!! 

Enjoy the session, if your going and haven't changed your mind lol

Back and Chest for me at 5.15 this morning :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Legs this morning

Warm up with bw squats, and some light leg press

Leg extn

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] pb

[email protected]

[email protected]

15 upper partials @120

15 lower partials into 5 full ROM @120

[email protected] drop to [email protected] drop to [email protected]

[email protected] up to [email protected] up to 5 partials @100

[email protected] blow out

Calf raises

Tut - [email protected],[email protected],[email protected],[email protected]

Heavy - [email protected],[email protected],[email protected]

Ham curls - single leg

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Left leg [email protected] drop to [email protected]

Right leg [email protected] drop to [email protected]

[email protected] blow out

Lots of core stuff, obliques, plank etc


----------



## Richie186

Problem with this workout is not enough leg extensions IMO.


----------



## TELBOR

Richie186 said:


> Problem with this workout is not enough leg extensions IMO.


I agree


----------



## Ginger Ben

Richie186 said:


> Problem with this workout is not enough leg extensions IMO.


Lol, looks silly written down but felt good at the time  As I can't squat or do proper leg press at the moment I thought it best to hammer them to death on extensions, which I did


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol, looks silly written down but felt good at the time  As I can't squat or do proper leg press at the moment I thought it best to hammer them to death on extensions, which I did


Can't blame you! I'm sure you'll still walked like a rape victim tomorrow


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Can't blame you! I'm sure you'll still walked like a rape victim tomorrow


Stiffness creeping in already....munching a JanVonD style lunch to help recovery


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Stiffness creeping in already....munching a JanVonD style lunch to help recovery


What's that, a Greggs


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> What's that, a Greggs


Lol no, body weight in chicken, rice, wraps and other bits.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol no, body weight in chicken, rice, wraps and other bits.


So all in all about 300g meal 

Where is that cúnt anyway??

Hope he's ok!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> So all in all about 300g meal
> 
> Where is that cúnt anyway??
> 
> Hope he's ok!!


Lol was a bit better than that 440g chicken (cooked weight not pussy raw weight), 250g mexican rice, 2 large wraps, 120g mexican beans, jalepenos, smear of quark for lubrication  and nandos marinade

Kaboom bitches! :lol:

Don't know where the big lump is, probably got so fvcked up at the weekend he can't see anymore. Sure he'll bounce back soon enough


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol was a bit better than that 440g chicken (cooked weight not pussy raw weight), 250g mexican rice, 2 large wraps, 120g mexican beans, jalepenos, smear of quark for lubrication  and nandos marinade
> 
> Kaboom bitches! :lol:
> 
> Don't know where the big lump is, probably got so fvcked up at the weekend he can't see anymore. Sure he'll bounce back soon enough


Sounds just up my street!! Might have to grab some Mexican rice now lol

Yeah, very weird for him to go offline! Maybe he's gone mad on Tren?!


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Sounds just up my street!! Might have to grab some Mexican rice now lol
> 
> Yeah, very weird for him to go offline! Maybe he's gone mad on Tren?!


1580 cals according to mfp. Feel sick now lol.

Yeah very odd, he is off work this week though, might have just gone somewhere without access or just not bothering to log on while he's away.


----------



## Davey666

Hows ya injury doing?

Hope its getting better. Will read back a few pages when I get time.


----------



## biglbs

I recon he is locked up for telling someone about his Tren dreams...


----------



## 25434

Ullo Ginger Ben..just 'aving a swoosh...


----------



## Ginger Ben

Davey666 said:


> Hows ya injury doing?
> 
> Hope its getting better. Will read back a few pages when I get time.


Getting there thanks mate. Worked around it today for legs. Probably do chest and delts Friday and take it steady on pressing.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Flubs said:


> Ullo Ginger Ben..just 'aving a swoosh...


Evenin flubs, hope all is well


----------



## biglbs

Oi oi buddy,look at this fooker.....http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/muscle-research-peptides/216584-ghrp-6-mod-grf-1-29-igf-1-lr3-drs-labs-2.html does'nt like us here...pmsl


----------



## Ginger Ben

biglbs said:


> Oi oi buddy,look at this fooker.....http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/muscle-research-peptides/216584-ghrp-6-mod-grf-1-29-igf-1-lr3-drs-labs-2.html does'nt like us here...pmsl


Just logging in on iPad so I can neg him


----------



## Ginger Ben

Power reps widely distributed, hope you all felt the sticky warmth


----------



## biglbs

Thanks mate,i presume you felt sticky sheets???


----------



## Fatstuff

biglbs said:


> Oi oi buddy,look at this fooker.....http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/muscle-research-peptides/216584-ghrp-6-mod-grf-1-29-igf-1-lr3-drs-labs-2.html does'nt like us here...pmsl


lol thats brilliant


----------



## biglbs

Fatstuff said:


> lol thats brilliant


Does my fookin swede in,comes here and moans:cursing:

Apparently Paul was impressed too.... :lol:


----------



## Fatstuff

biglbs said:


> Does my fookin swede in,comes here and moans:cursing:
> 
> Apparently Paul was impressed too.... :lol:


Yeh paul dealt with it in his swift, stern but fair way .... personally i'd of wanted to have a bit more fun first lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning all, rest day today, will do some plank for core at some stage then hitting gymbo tomorrow morning.

Not sure what to do yet, might do a bit of a mixture of upper body stuff that doesn't affect my back too much.

Something like

Chin ups

Decline bench (depending on delts)

Lat raises

Pull downs

Cable flys

Arm blast


----------



## flinty90

Morning mate hows natty life treating you bro lol or have you changed your mind and decided on 1 gram of tren eod for 15 weeks just to top up muscle lol x


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> Morning mate hows natty life treating you bro lol or have you changed your mind and decided on 1 gram of tren eod for 15 weeks just to top up muscle lol x


Morning fella, nice to see you about. Not strictly natty yet...... :whistling:

Running prop this week and then coming off at the weekend so not long to go! Basically because of the two injuries (did i mention those? :lol: ) I didn't want to come off this week when I couldn't train at 110% as thought that would be a surefire way to lose muscle. So I'm staying on this week and doing what I can in the gym, hoping that all is well by the weekend and I can train properly next week. If not I'll just keep prop going in at 100mg eod until I feel 100% again. Can't imagine it will be more than a few more days. Shoulders don't hurt at all at the moment in normal use but they felt off last time I tried some light pressing. Will test them out again tomorrow and see how I go. Back is better but still hurts sometimes. Think I can work around it reasonably well for now and am working on core strength to help it from not happening again.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Feel good for a rest day today. Diet has been umm....well.....it's been food and I've still got 1500 cals to play with 

Home made cottage pie and veg tonight, looking forward to that. Keen to hit gym tomorrow, really got buzz back for it at the moment, which is odd as I'm not doing my usual stuff. Maybe that's why, the forced change has made me enjoy it more in a weird way. Oh well, no complaints just going to keep on keeping on


----------



## TELBOR

How's the colonel


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> How's the colonel


1750 cals of well seasoned chicken and potatoes


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> 1750 cals of well seasoned chicken and potatoes


Followed by some fruit


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Followed by some fruit


Not yet


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning team, ate 2/3's of a cottage pie last night with loads of broccoli and cabbage. T'was lovely 

Did a but of a full upper body session this morning, was really good and was farked by the end of it. No record weights but that wasn't the aim. Think I will move on to a P/P/L routine from next week, just need to work out what exercises to do and in what order. Will stick my plan up in here for critique/mockery.


----------



## Fatstuff

Push - bench + floor wipers

pull - chin ups + swiss ball sit ups

legs -leg extension, leg curl + plank

:innocent:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> Push - bench + floor wipers
> 
> pull - chin ups + swiss ball sit ups
> 
> legs -leg extension, leg curl + plank
> 
> :innocent:


Looks good, just need some one leg bosu ball pistol squat dumbbell kickbacks on leg day and it's all sorted


----------



## 25434

Happy weekend Ginger Ben...are you going to eat fruit? i thought that was a no no cos it was full of sugar....which is baaaaaaaadddd maaaaaaaaan.....


----------



## luther1

true bbers like myself eat pineapple. good for digestive enzymes . and spunk tastes nicer. not that id know of course


----------



## Ginger Ben

Flubs said:


> Happy weekend Ginger Ben...are you going to eat fruit? i thought that was a no no cos it was full of sugar....which is baaaaaaaadddd maaaaaaaaan.....


Hey Flubs, I usually do eat at least a narner a day and some other bits but yesterday it was more for the fibre as I had a dirty KFC for lunch which contained approximately zero fibre lol. Secret to junk food is keep fibre high on the same day and it's all good! Lol (not 100% true, but it helps a lot).

Sugar is awesome!


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> true bbers like myself eat pineapple. good for digestive enzymes . and spunk tastes nicer. not that id know of course


bbers being short for ballbaggers I assume?


----------



## Fatstuff

boney bellends?


----------



## Fatstuff

..ers:rolleye:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Any lifting going on today Stan? You still on cycle?


----------



## Fatstuff

Yes mate, going in 2 hours meet my m8 for a chest and chat session lol

Gear, yeah, started tren 3 weeks ago, think it will be short lived, this negative sides are coming in already lol


----------



## biglbs

Morning Benjisan....


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> Yes mate, going in 2 hours meet my m8 for a chest and chat session lol
> 
> Gear, yeah, started tren 3 weeks ago, think it will be short lived, this negative sides are coming in already lol


What tren you using and what sides mate? If it's a short ester just run it 3 weeks on take a week or two off then repeat Big Lbs style. Reckon that will work well for me next time as it took about 4 weeks for me to go mental last time and that was on 400mg ew!


----------



## Ginger Ben

biglbs said:


> Morning Benjisan....


Morning Tommy Tickler, all well I trust


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> What tren you using and what sides mate? If it's a short ester just run it 3 weeks on take a week or two off then repeat Big Lbs style. Reckon that will work well for me next time as it took about 4 weeks for me to go mental last time and that was on 400mg ew!


long ester LOL - I dont like regular jabbing as im either out and about a lot, at work or got the nipper so i end up jabbign a day late and stuff plus its a ballache, once a week for me.....although with tren e....dark times ahead maybe:mellow:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> long ester LOL - I dont like regular jabbing as im either out and about a lot, at work or got the nipper so i end up jabbign a day late and stuff plus its a ballache, once a week for me.....although with tren e....dark times ahead maybe:mellow:


Fair enough, although with first time tren I'd recommend anybody tries ace in case they need to back out fast lol

You'll be ok mate, its only a dream!! Lol


----------



## Fatstuff

a dream???


----------



## TELBOR

Fatstuff said:


> long ester LOL - I dont like regular jabbing as im either out and about a lot, at work or got the nipper so i end up jabbign a day late and stuff plus its a ballache, once a week for me.....although with tren e....dark times ahead maybe:mellow:


Shut the Fùck up!!! 

Is that how you feel every minute on Tren??

If it is, stop jabbing lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> a dream???


You've not had them then yet :laugh: fun times to come!


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> You've not had them then yet :laugh: fun times to come!


I mentioned in another thread that yesterday i had sex twice and w4nked twice and STILL had a 2 seperate sex dreams last night. Vivid as fcuk so i reckon thats the tren. Havent had a BAD dream yet :lol:


----------



## Fatstuff

R0BLET said:


> Shut the Fùck up!!!
> 
> Is that how you feel every minute on Tren??
> 
> If it is, stop jabbing lol


Im not too bad today, yesterday was dodgy, seems to be creeping in, although im in a much better place emotionally these days than a year or so back so hoping i can be ok :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> I mentioned in another thread that yesterday i had sex twice and w4nked twice and STILL had a 2 seperate sex dreams last night. Vivid as fcuk so i reckon thats the tren. Havent had a BAD dream yet :lol:


Haha that was the upside for me, ridiculous sex drive, almost rapey lol


----------



## Richie186

Agreed. Test turns me into a sex pest but tren borders on sexual deviant. Great stuff. Lol


----------



## luther1

I bought Jen the biggest anal intruder you've ever seen when I was on tren. While I was punishing her with it I was slapping her round the face in a kinky porno stylie. I started [email protected] over granny pornos too lol. Can't wait to go back on tbf


----------



## Ginger Ben

Pmsl, can't really top that post Loof but here is today's session from this morning.....all seems a bit dull now :laugh:

Chin Ups

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]+15

[email protected]+25

[email protected]+25

[email protected]+15

Cable Flys

15, 13, 12, 12, 11 - increased weight each set, good machine but only numbered plates so no idea of weight

Decline Bench

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] drop set to [email protected] drop to [email protected]

110 felt easy enough, but was just a tester for shoulders, all good so back on to mens weights next week 

Lat Raises

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

10+5 partials @17.5 drop set to 10+3 [email protected]

Face Pulls

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Superset EZ bar cable curls

15, 15, 10, 10 - numbered machine again

Superset with reverse grip ez bar cable curls

12, 12, 12, 12

Tri rope pull downs

15, 13, 12, 10

Tri vbar press downs

12, 12, 12, 12

Good session, liked hitting various muscle groups at the same time.

Deffo going to do p/p/l for a while from now on


----------



## biglbs

A big version of what i just did,lol

Nice one


----------



## loganator

luther1 said:


> I bought Jen the biggest anal intruder you've ever seen when I was on tren. While I was punishing her with it I was slapping her round the face in a kinky porno stylie. I started [email protected] over granny pornos too lol. Can't wait to go back on tbf


just wrong lol :nono:


----------



## loganator

howdly doodly gingerino ! i see the back must be ok now ...skiver lol ....whats on the cards for you this weekend mate ...no food talk please lol :laugh:

good to see your back in action mate :thumbup1:


----------



## Ginger Ben

loganator said:


> howdly doodly gingerino ! i see the back must be ok now ...skiver lol ....whats on the cards for you this weekend mate ...no food talk please lol :laugh:
> 
> good to see your back in action mate :thumbup1:


Morning mate, yeah its definitely better thanks. Back to normal from next week I hope. Going to do a p/p/l routine for a while and probably start with legs Monday.

Away at my bro and sister in laws this weekend which should be good fun. Will involve the demon booze and nice food though I'm afraid :laugh:

Hope you have a good one too


----------



## biglbs

Hi Ben have a good one..


----------



## Ginger Ben

biglbs said:


> Hi Ben have a good one..


Cheers Tom, you too


----------



## loganator

@Ginger Ben sent you pm mate


----------



## loganator

ben get your ginger ass out of the fridge and send me your addy mate :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

loganator said:


> ben get your ginger ass out of the fridge and send me your addy mate :lol:


Everyone knows where he lives......


----------



## Sweat

Mawning schlagg.


----------



## TELBOR

Morning G1


----------



## JANIKvonD

alrite bud, how u keeping?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning all! Good weekends had by all I hope.

No gym today, so tired from weekend still. Had a solid 10 hours last night though which was spot on! Legs tomorrow and new routine begins. Decided to stay on prop for two more weeks as got two more weekends 'on it' coming up and don't think being on pct and getting pished up is a great plan. So that's the plan


----------



## Ginger Ben

So my plan to work around my back until it's stronger is to do high rep (15-20) squats then go heavy on everything else, that should provide some good stimulus for growth I reckon and get these fvcking pins looking more like giant redwoods


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> So my plan to work around my back until it's stronger is to do high rep (15-20) squats then go heavy on everything else, that should provide some good stimulus for growth I reckon and get these fvcking pins looking more like giant redwoods


I love high rep squats, they make me want to vom LOL. You can use an half decent weight as well because u can pause and take a breath between the last reps


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> I love high rep squats, they make me want to vom LOL. You can use an half decent weight as well because u can pause and take a breath between the last reps


I was thinking I'll play it by ear but plan would be to aim for 100kg for working sets but maybe not tomorrow, should be 100% in another week I reckon


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> I was thinking I'll play it by ear but plan would be to aim for 100kg for working sets but maybe not tomorrow, should be 100% in another week I reckon


U could use a belt to help also


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> U could use a belt to help also


True but I want to build my core strength up so for higher rep stuff that is lighter I want to try without it.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Giving thought to what to do on my push/pull/legs routine.

Legs -

High rep squats

Leg extn

Ham curls

Leg Press

Calf Raises

Push -

Decline Bench

Dips

Lat Raises (technically a pull but want front and medial delts on push day)

Cable Flys

Tri Press downs

Pull -

Chin Ups

T bar rows/Yates Row - alternate each week

Hammer Grip Pull downs

Face Pulls

Cable Curls

DB Curls

Thoughts?? Obviously I can/will add and take exercises away for variety but is overall balance good?

No shoulder pressing as don't think it will be required with decline and dips on same day. If it is I'll add it to leg day and do OHP after squats


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Giving thought to what to do on my push/pull/legs routine.
> 
> Legs -
> 
> High rep squats
> 
> Leg extn
> 
> Ham curls
> 
> Leg Press
> 
> Calf Raises
> 
> Push -
> 
> Decline Bench
> 
> Dips
> 
> Lat Raises (technically a pull but want front and medial delts on push day)
> 
> Cable Flys
> 
> Tri Press downs
> 
> Pull -
> 
> Chin Ups
> 
> T bar rows/Yates Row - alternate each week
> 
> Hammer Grip Pull downs
> 
> Face Pulls
> 
> Cable Curls
> 
> DB Curls
> 
> Thoughts?? Obviously I can/will add and take exercises away for variety but is overall balance good?
> 
> No shoulder pressing as don't think it will be required with decline and dips on same day. If it is I'll add it to leg day and do OHP after squats


Get some work done ya slacker!

Looks good, do it and stick to it lol

Need to find time for some dedicated core work mate


----------



## luther1

Tom platz used to do 80kg squats for 15mins constantly. Try that Ben? :whistling:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Get some work done ya slacker!
> 
> Looks good, do it and stick to it lol
> 
> Need to find time for some dedicated core work mate


I allow myself a lunch break as I'm not a slave to the corporate world :laugh:

Core is done every session mate and off days 

Abs of steel coming up! Steel wool pmsl


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> Tom platz used to do 80kg squats for 15mins constantly. Try that Ben? :whistling:


Sounds like a good plan


----------



## JANIKvonD

pretty much the same as my week mate...front n side delts with chest & rear delts with back. loving it atm


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> I allow myself a lunch break as I'm not a slave to the corporate world :laugh:
> 
> Core is done every session mate and off days
> 
> Abs of steel coming up! Steel wool pmsl


When you say your not a slave to the corporate world,I take it your servers down again


----------



## Ginger Ben

JANIKvonD said:


> pretty much the same as my week mate...front n side delts with chest & rear delts with back. loving it atm


Good to know mate, I quite enjoy putting a new routine together but until you actually try it you never know how well it flows or if it hits the spot or not. Sure I'll tweak it a bit after one go through it all.

Should see me right for a few months anyway. Shoulder press is only thing I'm not sure about atm but will see how I go and adjust if need be.


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> When you say your not a slave to the corporate world,I take it your servers down again


haha no luckily it isn't today as we are busy!


----------



## Ginger Ben

4350 cals today, back in the game


----------



## Galaxy

How goes tricks mate? Look like things are back in motion 

Training today?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Galaxy said:


> How goes tricks mate? Look like things are back in motion
> 
> Training today?


HI mate, getting there thanks, back still not right but working around it/through it as best I can. Trained legs this morning, back is now very stiff from squats but didn't go above 80kg so it's just muscle stiffness rather than aggravating the injury I think. Did sets of 15, ruined me! lol


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Hows it going Benjamin, you started PCT yet? Ive been on PCT for 4 weeks now and already want to jump on a short ester cycle for the summer, hate being off :no:


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> HI mate, getting there thanks, back still not right but working around it/through it as best I can. Trained legs this morning, back is now very stiff from squats but didn't go above 80kg so it's just muscle stiffness rather than aggravating the injury I think. Did sets of 15, ruined me! lol


good man!! how much grub u had today?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Mr_Morocco said:


> Hows it going Benjamin, you started PCT yet? Ive been on PCT for 4 weeks now and already want to jump on a short ester cycle for the summer, hate being off :no:


Hi mate, I'm alright ta. Nope :lol: I've got two boozy weekends coming up, my wedding anniversary this weekend and my brother in laws stag next weekend. Didn't fancy being on PCT for either of those so decided to just run prop at 100mg e3d for these two weeks then go in to pct a few days after last jab. I had the prop left over anyway so thought it was a good idea.

I am doing a short ester blast for summer - 6 weeks one rip style blend I think or maybe just prop and mast prop with some winny as still fear tren lol.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> good man!! how much grub u had today?


Cheers stan, so far

1,070 C126 F17	P108


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Ginger Ben said:


> Hi mate, I'm alright ta. Nope :lol: I've got two boozy weekends coming up, my wedding anniversary this weekend and my brother in laws stag next weekend. Didn't fancy being on PCT for either of those so decided to just run prop at 100mg e3d for these two weeks then go in to pct a few days after last jab. I had the prop left over anyway so thought it was a good idea.
> 
> I am doing a short ester blast for summer - 6 weeks one rip style blend I think or maybe just prop and mast prop with some winny as still fear tren lol.


Same idea as me then mate, how long you going to give it before you jump back on then? I was thinking to give myself another month so it would be 8-9 weeks off and then do a 6 weeker prop/tren/mast/winny clen+t3 go for the all out rip


----------



## Ginger Ben

Mr_Morocco said:


> Same idea as me then mate, how long you going to give it before you jump back on then? I was thinking to give myself another month so it would be 8-9 weeks off and then do a 6 weeker prop/tren/mast/winny clen+t3 go for the all out rip


About the same probably 8-12 weeks off (means 8) then back on for this short ester blast. I'm even going to do regular cardio! :laugh:


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> I'm even going to do regular cardio! :laugh:


Thumbing yourself doesn't count


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Ginger Ben said:


> About the same probably 8-12 weeks off (means 8) then back on for this short ester blast. I'm even going to do regular cardio! :laugh:


Haha me too, going to add some HIIT in on non weight days for 45 mins, you thinking of a rip blend or seperate?


----------



## Mr_Morocco

R0BLET said:


> Thumbing yourself doesn't count


Only you would know that lol


----------



## TELBOR

Mr_Morocco said:


> Only you would know that lol


True, your mum showed me a better way to getting cardio done


----------



## Mr_Morocco

R0BLET said:


> True, your mum showed me a better way to getting cardio done


----------



## Ginger Ben

Mr_Morocco said:


> Haha me too, going to add some HIIT in on non weight days for 45 mins, you thinking of a rip blend or seperate?


45 mins of hiit?! Lol Good luck!! I reckon more than 15 mins of Hiit you aren't trying hard enough.

Seperately probably as i want to avoid tren I think. Still undecided as a blend would be a lot cheaper but I'm not sure yet. Might get seperate and a few vials of parabolin so I can test it out and add more or remove if it doesn't agree with me.


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Ginger Ben said:


> 45 mins of hiit?! Lol Good luck!! I reckon more than 15 mins of Hiit you aren't trying hard enough.
> 
> Seperately probably as i want to avoid tren I think. Still undecided as a blend would be a lot cheaper but I'm not sure yet. Might get seperate and a few vials of parabolin so I can test it out and add more or remove if it doesn't agree with me.


Most ive done is 10 mins IMO pmsl..the tren is what will make you nice and lean and it'll be ace so i'd get it seperate then you can low dose it and if you dont like it stop it and send me the vial :thumb:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Mr_Morocco said:


> Most ive done is 10 mins IMO pmsl..the tren is what will make you nice and lean and it'll be ace so i'd get it seperate then you can low dose it and if you dont like it stop it and send me the vial :thumb:


Hmm that's not a bad idea, for you lol


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> 45 mins of hiit?! Lol Good luck!! I reckon more than 15 mins of Hiit you aren't trying hard enough.
> 
> Seperately probably as i want to avoid tren I think. Still undecided as a blend would be a lot cheaper but I'm not sure yet. Might get seperate and a few vials of parabolin so I can test it out and add more or remove if it doesn't agree with me.


Well gay, it's Tren ace. If you feel like you did last time, sack it off and you'll be ok in a couple of days 

Good shout on doing it separate if you did want to eradicate it quickly, but that'll be annoying - Test Prop Vial, Mast Prop and some parabolin all over the gaff lol ..... pricey too!!

I think you can cope with it this time round. Mast will help the Tren sides, iirc it's why they are usually together.


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Well gay, it's Tren ace. If you feel like you did last time, sack it off and you'll be ok in a couple of days
> 
> Good shout on doing it separate if you did want to eradicate it quickly, but that'll be annoying - Test Prop Vial, Mast Prop and some parabolin all over the gaff lol ..... pricey too!!
> 
> I think you can cope with it this time round. Mast will help the Tren sides, iirc it's why they are usually together.


Hmm being called gay by you means it must be really gay lol

True enough about the sides though. Also the running total won't add up to anything like the amount I was on last time when I went mental. That was 400mg tren e for 5 weeks or so lol. World of difference between that and 250-300mg ew of ace.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Hmm being called gay by you means it must be really gay lol
> 
> True enough about the sides though. Also the running total won't add up to anything like the amount I was on last time when I went mental. That was 400mg tren e for 5 weeks or so lol. World of difference between that and 250-300mg ew of ace.


There you go then, short blast sorted mate :beer:

And yes, king of the benders....... Don't be jelly


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> There you go then, short blast sorted mate :beer:
> 
> And yes, king of the benders....... Don't be jelly


You know me, I like to change my mind then revert to plan a pmsl

Oh you are definitely queen of the sausage people lol


----------



## Mr_Morocco

R0BLET said:


> Well gay, it's Tren ace. If you feel like you did last time, sack it off and you'll be ok in a couple of days
> 
> Good shout on doing it separate if you did want to eradicate it quickly, but that'll be annoying - Test Prop Vial, Mast Prop and some parabolin all over the gaff lol ..... pricey too!!
> 
> I think you can cope with it this time round. Mast will help the Tren sides, iirc it's why they are usually together.


Thing is with seperate vials you have more control over dose's, any luck with the Burr guy yet?


----------



## TELBOR

Mr_Morocco said:


> Thing is with seperate vials you have more control over dose's, any luck with the Burr guy yet?


Very true mate, the WC blend seems perfect to me. So Ben should jab that in!!

I believe Ben and Breda have spoke with him mate


----------



## Mr_Morocco

R0BLET said:


> Very true mate, the WC blend seems perfect to me. So Ben should jab that in!!
> 
> I believe Ben and Breda have spoke with him mate


Whats the WC blend?


----------



## biglbs

YES ,but No but,Well but ,,,,,MAKE YOUR MIND UP MAN!

Try my mini blips!


----------



## TELBOR

Mr_Morocco said:


> Whats the WC blend?


150mg Test Prop

75mg Tren Ace

75mg Mast Prop

20ml vials


----------



## TELBOR

biglbs said:


> YES ,but No but,Well but ,,,,,MAKE YOUR MIND UP MAN!
> 
> Try my mini blips!


I reckon that blend on your plan would work a treat!!

Maybe some junkies would throw 10 days in of DNP between blast if they really wanted to lean up even quicker.....


----------



## Mr_Morocco

R0BLET said:


> 150mg Test Prop
> 
> 75mg Tren Ace
> 
> 75mg Mast Prop
> 
> 20ml vials


That is actually perfect, works out 600mg Test, 300 Tren, 300 Mast if you jab 1ml EOD per week :thumb:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> 150mg Test Prop
> 
> 75mg Tren Ace
> 
> 75mg Mast Prop
> 
> 20ml vials


100mg test isn't it? It's a 250mg/ml blend


----------



## Ginger Ben

biglbs said:


> YES ,but No but,Well but ,,,,,MAKE YOUR MIND UP MAN!
> 
> Try my mini blips!


Well that's just another different idea! Argh!! :laugh:


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> 100mg test isn't it? It's a 250mg/ml blend


Apologies, correct Benjamin


----------



## TELBOR

Mr_Morocco said:


> That is actually perfect, works out 600mg Test, 300 Tren, 300 Mast if you jab 1ml EOD per week :thumb:


As Ben said, I was too heavy on the test.

100mg


----------



## biglbs

R0BLET said:


> I reckon that blend on your plan would work a treat!!
> 
> I am two weeks in and will post weight after visiting Hospital fof letting later
> 
> Maybe some junkies would throw 10 days in of DNP between blast if they really wanted to lean up even quicker.....





Ginger Ben said:


> Well that's just another different idea! Argh!! :laugh:


 :lol: It is superb as i said not long enough on to get sides build and not long enough off to lose anything.I have another week then off for 2 or 3 weeks ,,,,


----------



## Mr_Morocco

biglbs said:


> :lol: It is superb as i said not long enough on to get sides build and not long enough off to lose anything.I have another week then off for 2 or 3 weeks ,,,,


Do you run HCG when on short blasts?


----------



## TELBOR

Mr_Morocco said:


> Do you run HCG when on short blasts?


Makes sense to mate


----------



## biglbs

R0BLET said:


> I reckon that blend on your plan would work a treat!!
> 
> Maybe some junkies would throw 10 days in of DNP between blast if they really wanted to lean up even quicker.....





Ginger Ben said:


> Well that's just another different idea! Argh!! :laugh:





Mr_Morocco said:


> Do you run HCG when on short blasts?


I don't need to mate,i am gonna take one sus 250 or one eth for the break as trt.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Mr_Morocco said:


> Do you run HCG when on short blasts?


Deffo on a 6 weeker mate yes. HCG and an AI on cycle might even negate need for a pct


----------



## TELBOR

biglbs said:


> I don't need to mate,i am gonna take one sus 250 or one eth for the break as trt.


I know you couldn't run this, but maybe some boldenone as a base would be a good alternative - especially when leaning up


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Deffo on a 6 weeker mate yes. HCG and an AI on cycle might even negate need for a pct


Exactly!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Got my two vests and hoodie from Team Ironworks today in the post. Well happy with them, although the XL vests are really tight fitting, bloody midgets oop north lol @loganator :lol:

Hoodie is awesome fit, nice and loose but doesn't look like I'm borrowing one from a bigger bloke :thumb:


----------



## biglbs

R0BLET said:


> I know you couldn't run this, but maybe some boldenone as a base would be a good alternative - especially when leaning up


It is a good one ,i used to like a bit of that,but remember i am having blood letting and tests done regularly now,i can use anything i choose realy

I would'nt mess with this little stack ,however next time i may hold the larger dose for two weeks and not one,,,


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Got my two vests and hoodie from Team Ironworks today in the post. Well happy with them, although the XL vests are really tight fitting, bloody midgets oop north lol @loganator :lol:
> 
> Hoodie is awesome fit, nice and loose but doesn't look like I'm borrowing one from a bigger bloke :thumb:


And what's wrong with tight vests ? :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> And what's wrong with tight vests ? :lol:


They are the kind of tight you like! Perfect for gym but wouldn't wear it to the beach lol

Go for small if you order one


----------



## Ginger Ben

Leg session from this morning

Squats - below parrallel

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Leg Extn

[email protected]

[email protected] - PB and max you can fit on machine 

[email protected]

[email protected] drop set to [email protected] drop set to [email protected]

short rest

[email protected] drop set to [email protected] - legs failed totally lol

Ham Curls

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Calf Raises - TUT focus, 1 second squeeze at top

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Ten mins fastish pace cardio on xtrainer

Simple, effective. Will add leg press and lunges when back is better, alternating them each week. Did the job though which is what matters.

Push session next, might go tomorrow, might go Thursday, will see how I feel tonight.


----------



## Sweat

Ginger Ben said:


> Got my two vests and hoodie from Team Ironworks today in the post. Well happy with them, although the XL vests are really tight fitting, bloody midgets oop north lol @loganator :lol:
> 
> Hoodie is awesome fit, nice and loose but doesn't look like I'm borrowing one from a bigger bloke :thumb:


I got vest, trackie bottoms and beanie as well. Vests are tight fitting. Surprised they fit round your fat gut chubby!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sweat said:


> I got vest, trackie bottoms and beanie as well. Vests are tight fitting. Surprised they fit round your fat gut chubby!


Tight on you too, you ordered small I assume


----------



## Sweat

Ginger Ben said:


> Tight on you too, you ordered small I assume


Wow mate, you wasn't joking when you said the vest was tight on you...


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning shaggers, no gym today so lowering carbs a bit,more fats etc

Dropped 5 lbs over last week which I'm assuming is water from lowering test to very low levels prior to going on pct.

Push session tomorrow which I'm looking forward to.


----------



## JANIKvonD

tut...where's all the p!sh chat gone ? :lol: hows it going today mate?


----------



## Ginger Ben

JANIKvonD said:


> tut...where's all the p!sh chat gone ? :lol: hows it going today mate?


Lol sorry mate dissapointing lack of pish the last day or so :laugh:

All good here. Did push sesion this morning, got 140 up on decline bench.for 7 then 5 which I was chuffed with. Only one rep down from my fully drug fuelled best lol

You well?


----------



## JANIKvonD

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol sorry mate dissapointing lack of pish the last day or so :laugh:
> 
> All good here. Did push sesion this morning, *got 140 up on decline bench.for 7 then 5* which I was chuffed with. Only one rep down from my fully drug fuelled best lol
> 
> You well?


i got 4 without a spotter on monday & was happy as fuk with that  hope for a set of 10 before the end of the cycle...but will see!

im ace mate...suns out here & im in a great mood for some reason


----------



## Fatstuff

Big benching bummers

Got a PB of 105kg for 3 lol

Was flat bench though :rolleye:


----------



## Ginger Ben

JANIKvonD said:


> i got 4 without a spotter on monday & was happy as fuk with that  hope for a set of 10 before the end of the cycle...but will see!
> 
> im ace mate...suns out here & im in a great mood for some reason


140 with no spotter, lol you nutter. You'd get 6-7 probably with one mate, the psychological confidence boost it gives me at least makes a big difference. Glad to hear it mate, enjoy the sun, it's sunny down here but windy as fvck so makes it feel nippier than it really is



Fatstuff said:


> Big benching bummers
> 
> Got a PB of 105kg for 3 lol
> 
> Was flat bench though :rolleye:


Good work Stan! PB is a PB mate. How are your shoulders at the moment? I guess this is what has held you back on benching before?


----------



## TELBOR

Nice benching you 3!


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> 140 with no spotter, lol you nutter. You'd get 6-7 probably with one mate, the psychological confidence boost it gives me at least makes a big difference. Glad to hear it mate, enjoy the sun, it's sunny down here but windy as fvck so makes it feel nippier than it really is
> 
> Good work Stan! PB is a PB mate. How are your shoulders at the moment? I guess this is what has held you back on benching before?


Still rolled forward somewhat! But I now know that no incline pressing and no dumbbells for shoulder pressing = no niggly pains. As long as I avoid them I'm good to go, I'm sure in the future I will hit a point again where I need to tackle it properly and do some serious stretching to get them as they should be!!


----------



## Fatstuff

Also my PB is while I'm dieting, something tells me uncle tren has something to do with that!!


----------



## TELBOR

Fatstuff said:


> Also my PB is while I'm dieting, something tells me uncle tren has something to do with that!!


He's a good 'un :beer:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> He's a good 'un :beer:


He's a cvnt! :lol:

That's great stan, good to hear that things are going the right way still. Always nice when you work out what causes a problem and can eliminate it. Weird as a lot of people find flat benching is the issue and prefer incline/decline or db's, you are obviously most unusual :laugh:


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> He's a cvnt! :lol:
> 
> That's great stan, good to hear that things are going the right way still. Always nice when you work out what causes a problem and can eliminate it. Weird as a lot of people find flat benching is the issue and prefer incline/decline or db's, you are obviously most unusual :laugh:


Decline is better for my shoulders and I can shift more weight/reps but I train chest with my mates and they prefer flat bench. As I'm not fussy I just join in! I can't do flyes either lol. I literally just bench for chest, just smash the reps!

As for unusual - u don't know the half of it lol!! My body is very unusual :lol: !


----------



## biglbs

What gear are you gonna run next time then?(Todays edition! :lol: )

Did you decide yet?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> Decline is better for my shoulders and I can shift more weight/reps but I train chest with my mates and they prefer flat bench. As I'm not fussy I just join in! I can't do flyes either lol. I literally just bench for chest, just smash the reps!
> 
> As for unusual - u don't know the half of it lol!! My body is very unusual :lol: !


On a Monday evening I bet, all Tom'd up with your phone playing some Tiny Tempah out of the speaker pmsl

I don't like db flys, never feel it in the right place. Cable flys though I really like.

Well I can see your head is fvcked from here! :laugh:


----------



## Ginger Ben

biglbs said:


> What gear are you gonna run next time then?(Todays edition! :lol: )
> 
> Did you decide yet?


Oi, stop confuddling me :confused1: :lol:


----------



## biglbs

Ginger Ben said:


> Oi, stop confuddling me :confused1: :lol:


It's not hard:lol:

On another note my sides from Tren are going already...oh yes!


----------



## Ginger Ben

biglbs said:


> It's not hard:lol:
> 
> On another note my sides from Tren are going already...oh yes!


True, true :laugh:

That's good news, sounds like your plan works well from that perspective.

My plan (currently, at the moment, right this minute) is to do a 6 week 'rip' cycle using probably the wild cat tmt250. I think that due to it being tren ace the gear won't build up to a sufficient level to have too many sides plus I've read that mast alongside it can help to manage the sides a bit too. If it does get too much then I will have to rethink it on the fly and probably just come off and run some winny instead (which I already have)


----------



## Ginger Ben

Didn't have my trusty pen and pad in the gym today but push session went really well. Can't remember numbers but did -

Decline bench

Dips

Lat Raises

Cable Flys

Vbar tri press downs

10 mins on x trainer

Enjoyed it and lat raises instead of shoulder press I think will be much kinder to my shoulders so might leave it like this for a while and see how it goes. Can add ohp to leg day if I need to add it anywhere.

Pull session next, probably saturday morning, got a rough plan but I'm prone to changing my mind :laugh:


----------



## biglbs

Ginger Ben said:


> True, true :laugh:
> 
> That's good news, sounds like your plan works well from that perspective.
> 
> My plan (currently, at the moment, right this minute) is to do a 6 week 'rip' cycle using probably the wild cat tmt250. I think that due to it being tren ace the gear won't build up to a sufficient level to have too many sides plus I've read that mast alongside it can help to manage the sides a bit too. If it does get too much then I will have to rethink it on the fly and probably just come off and run some winny instead (which I already have)


Yes i use prov @50mg /day to minimise things too...


----------



## Richie186

Ginger Ben said:


> True, true :laugh:
> 
> That's good news, sounds like your plan works well from that perspective.
> 
> My plan (currently, at the moment, right this minute) is to do a 6 week 'rip' cycle using probably the wild cat tmt250. I think that due to it being tren ace the gear won't build up to a sufficient level to have too many sides plus I've read that mast alongside it can help to manage the sides a bit too. If it does get too much then I will have to rethink it on the fly and probably just come off and run some winny instead (which I already have)


I'm starting the same blast next week mate using either wc tmt250 or fusion pharma fast rip 270. Ill keep you posted with regard to sides/results although I've never had any issues with tren other than sweats and dreams.


----------



## Sweat

Ginger Ben said:


> Didn't have my trusty pen and pad in the gym today but push session went really well. Can't remember numbers but did -
> 
> Decline bench
> 
> Dips
> 
> Lat Raises
> 
> Cable Flys
> 
> Vbar tri press downs
> 
> *10 mins on x trainer *
> 
> Enjoyed it and lat raises instead of shoulder press I think will be much kinder to my shoulders so might leave it like this for a while and see how it goes. Can add ohp to leg day if I need to add it anywhere.
> 
> Pull session next, probably saturday morning, got a rough plan but I'm prone to changing my mind :laugh:


WTF?!?!?!

You did a whole line of typo... looks like you wrote that you did cardio... i'm confused... must be sleep deprivation making me see things!!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning all

Bit of fasted cardio done this morning! I know :laugh:

Nothing major just a 25 minute jog/walk combo around the park with the dog. Better than nothing though.

Feeling chest, shoulders and tris this morning after yeaterdays push session.

Pull tomorrow, looking forward to that


----------



## Sweat

Ginger Ben said:


> Morning all
> 
> Bit of fasted cardio done this morning! I know :laugh:
> 
> *Nothing major just a 25 minute chasing after the ice-cream van. Better than nothing though. *
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> Eaten five 99's now and going back to bed...*


You getting all this confused mate but ah well, at least you trying...


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sweat said:


> You getting all this confused mate but ah well, at least you trying...


Post cardio carb up :whistling:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fvck my delts are humming this morning, bench, dips and lat raises is a killer combo it seems. Think for me any kind of shoulder pressing as well would result in bad things happening. Will see how it goes and as I've said I'll add it to leg day if need be.

Feel good about things again at the moment, pleased with strength holding up yesterday and even though I've lost a few lbs its clearly only water so not bothered about that. When the time it right (month or two post pct) I'm actually looking forward to getting leaner :laugh:


----------



## TELBOR

Nice to hear your in bits 

And good work on the cardio, @Sweat's edit made me laugh


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Nice to hear your in bits
> 
> And good work on the cardio, @Sweat's edit made me laugh


Certainly am, lifting my arms above 45 degrees is an effort!

Yeah he's a funny cvnt isn't he.......:laugh:


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Certainly am, lifting my arms above 45 degrees is an effort!
> 
> Yeah he's a funny cvnt isn't he.......:laugh:


Hit the spot then!!

Yeah funny looking lol :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Hit the spot then!!
> 
> Yeah funny looking lol :lol:


Seems he lives in some sort of black and white world constantly walking around with a screwed up face like he's taking a sh1t :laugh:

It was the partials on lat raises I reckon, they are a right bastard! Looks like your doing some sort of chicken dance flapping your arms to the side and only moving them about 6 inches but my god does it burn lol


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Seems he lives in some sort of black and white world constantly walking around with a screwed up face like he's taking a sh1t :laugh:
> 
> It was the partials on lat raises I reckon, they are a right bastard! Looks like your doing some sort of chicken dance flapping your arms to the side and only moving them about 6 inches but my god does it burn lol


Pmsl, he loves the black and white world.

He should step into sepia though :lol:

Yeah I know exactly what you mean, get some right looks doing them!

But they work, constant tension on them with a big weight feels awesome - just look like a tail lol


----------



## JANIKvonD

chest n delts are an ace combo eh! u doing rear delts on back day same as me too?


----------



## Ginger Ben

JANIKvonD said:


> chest n delts are an ace combo eh! u doing rear delts on back day same as me too?


Yeah mate will do them tomorrow on my 'pull' session along with upright rows or shrugs for traps


----------



## biglbs

Ginger Ben said:


> Yeah mate will do them tomorrow on my 'pull' session along with upright rows or shrugs for traps


That chest i did today pumped all my delts up solid (not rears)in fact they realy hurt from pump,i used to do chest/delts and tri's on one of my splits


----------



## Ginger Ben

biglbs said:


> That chest i did today pumped all my delts up solid (not rears)in fact they realy hurt from pump,i used to do chest/delts and tri's on one of my splits


I get that too especially with dips thrown in, hammers them, which is why I think I might not need any direct shoulder pressing, time will tell


----------



## JANIKvonD

dips are fuking my joints atm...having to drop them


----------



## Ginger Ben

JANIKvonD said:


> dips are fuking my joints atm...having to drop them


That's a shame, gear related do you think?

Try doing them first after you've warmed up that helps sometimes.


----------



## JANIKvonD

Ginger Ben said:


> That's a shame, gear related do you think?
> 
> Try doing them first after you've warmed up that helps sometimes.


id say gear related yeh. i do them weighted after decline bench...even just BW ones are agony in my wrists & elbows, tried strapping up etc but does fek all. will just swap something in for them


----------



## Ginger Ben

JANIKvonD said:


> id say gear related yeh. i do them weighted after decline bench...even just BW ones are agony in my wrists & elbows, tried strapping up etc but does fek all. will just swap something in for them


Hmm yeah drop em for a bit or try them first and stick to bw, see if that helps


----------



## Sweat

Really LMAO @ comments about Black and White world, screwed up face and the like!!! Hahaha. Quality!


----------



## JANIKvonD

Sweat said:


> Really LMAO @ comments about Black and White world, screwed up face and the like!!! Hahaha. Quality!


eh :confused1: lol


----------



## Sweat

JANIKvonD said:


> eh :confused1: lol


Ben and Rob just ripping the p1ss out of me in previous page or so!


----------



## JANIKvonD

Sweat said:


> Ben and Rob just ripping the p1ss out of me in previous page or so!


haha...very good. dont take any p!sh off they pair o fegs mate


----------



## Sweat

JANIKvonD said:


> haha...very good. dont take any p!sh off they pair o fegs mate


I can forgive them, they just jealous that I get to eat about 1800 calories per day and they both eat 4k+... wait... damn... no it's me that's jealous!!!


----------



## TELBOR

Sweat said:


> I can forgive them, they just jealous that I get to eat about 1800 calories per day and they both eat 4k+... wait... damn... no it's me that's jealous!!!


You wish you eat 1800 cals a day lol

You better be having a FULL refeed tomorrow!!


----------



## Sweat

R0BLET said:


> You wish you eat 1800 cals a day lol
> 
> You better be having a FULL refeed tomorrow!!


Nom nom nom... canny wait!!!!


----------



## JANIKvonD

mornin lad! whats on this w.e?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning mate, suns out down here so first cut of the grass I reckon, wash car, eat, gym this arvo, dog walk and chillin tonight. Ideal Saturday


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Morning mate, suns out down here so first cut of the grass I reckon, wash car, eat, gym this arvo, dog walk and chillin tonight. Ideal Saturday


When is it the anniversary bro?

Morning btw :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD

i was just thinking to myself, ill cut the grass today!


----------



## luther1

I mowed the lawn last evening and jen trimmed her bush


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> When is it the anniversary bro?
> 
> Morning btw :lol:


Morning mate, tomorrow!

Went to circus restaraunt in London last night for dinner and cocktails! Bloody lovely


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Morning mate, tomorrow!
> 
> Went to circus restaraunt in London last night for dinner and cocktails! Bloody lovely


Good lad, enjoy tomorrow mate


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Good lad, enjoy tomorrow mate


Thanks mate. Mc D's now then dog walk, then gym


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Thanks mate. Mc D's now then dog walk, then gym


Mc D's code for oats and whey?!

Lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Mc D's code for oats and whey?!
> 
> Lol


Yep :whistling:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Afternoon all, had a cracking day so far. Dirty lunch  , 45 min dog walk with my mate and his pooch and then a good session and some cardio at gym and even walked home :laugh:

I have got porky since virtually coming off cycle, this can not be denied so its operation add more cardio and look into carb cycling I think 

Got the mountain bike cleaned and tuned up earlier too so apart from needing to tweak the back brake a bit more It's ready to go. Looking forward to getting some miles on that again, really enjoyed it last year.

Steak, sweet spud wedges and veg for dinner. Lovely.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Pull session

Chin ups

[email protected]+15

[email protected]+25

[email protected]+25

[email protected]+25

[email protected]+25

[email protected]+10

CG tbar row

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] drop to [email protected] drop to [email protected] drop to [email protected]

[email protected] mixture of partials and full Rom

CG pull downs

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

St arm pull downs

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Face pulls

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Cable curls with ez bar wide grip

[email protected] plates

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Single arm cable drag curls

[email protected] plates

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

10 mins pretty fast cardio on x trainer.

Hanging, whole upper body hurts lol


----------



## luther1

Happy anniversary Ben. Have a good one:beer:


----------



## Sweat

luther1 said:


> I mowed the lawn last evening and jen trimmed her bush


Photos of said trimmed bush?!

And Good morning Mr Benjamin and others!!!


----------



## Sweat

Ginger Ben said:


> Pull session
> 
> Chin ups
> 
> [email protected]+15
> 
> [email protected]+25
> 
> [email protected]+25
> 
> [email protected]+25
> 
> [email protected]+25
> 
> [email protected]+10
> 
> CG tbar row
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected] drop to [email protected] drop to [email protected] drop to [email protected]
> 
> [email protected] mixture of partials and full Rom
> 
> CG pull downs
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> St arm pull downs
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Face pulls
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Cable curls with ez bar wide grip
> 
> [email protected] plates
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Single arm cable drag curls
> 
> [email protected] plates
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> 10 mins pretty fast cardio on x trainer.
> 
> Hanging, whole upper body hurts lol


What happened to you moving away from your fave exercise of chins to wide grips etc?! You are awesome on the chin ups mate but then again we settle into a rut of what we enjoy doing and I find it means we don't progress as much. Could just be me...


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sweat said:


> What happened to you moving away from your fave exercise of chins to wide grips etc?! You are awesome on the chin ups mate but then again we settle into a rut of what we enjoy doing and I find it means we don't progress as much. Could just be me...


No that's just you......:laugh:

Yeah you're right but fvck it, I do this for fun so I'll switch things up as and when.


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> Happy anniversary Ben. Have a good one:beer:


Thanks mate, out for lunch today at The Pig in the new forest. Meant to be good.


----------



## loganator

happy anivarsary ginger nuts , more food talk !


----------



## Ginger Ben

loganator said:


> happy anivarsary ginger nuts , more food talk !


Thanks mate, lol yeah sorry about that! Paying for it now though, got fat!! :laugh:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning cock holsters,

Fasted cardio done this morning, 30 mins on x trainer, 450 cals destroyed :lol:

Quite enjoyed it actually, going to try and do that twice a week for now with 10-15 mins post weights as well 3 times a week. Fed up of wobbly bits, its operation get lean!!

Still keeping calories quite high though, this isn't a cut, just introduction of cardio to help tighten everything up.


----------



## TELBOR

Good work chunk!

Hope you had a good weekend


----------



## JANIKvonD

that u off everything now mate? how long for..


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Good work chunk!
> 
> Hope you had a good weekend


Thanks slim, was good thanks. Loads of good food, bit of booze, hence feeling like a cat funt pmsl



JANIKvonD said:


> that u off everything now mate? how long for..


Not quite mate, this week left on prop then come off Sunday start Pct Monday.


----------



## JANIKvonD

hehe. how long u staying off?


----------



## Ginger Ben

JANIKvonD said:


> hehe. how long u staying off?


10 weeks (or so  )


----------



## JANIKvonD

Ginger Ben said:


> 10 weeks (or so  )


Llf ill give u 4weeks...about then you'll be as weak as a kitten


----------



## Ginger Ben

JANIKvonD said:


> Llf ill give u 4weeks...about then you'll be as weak as a kitten


Lol Nah mate got to give it a good break :whistling:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol Nah mate got to give it a good break :whistling:


Just gonna cruise tho mate yeh? Seems pointless IMO to only take 10weeks off with nothing...do more damage than good would it not? Prob be shut down for the whole 10 weeks


----------



## Ginger Ben

JANIKvonD said:


> Just gonna cruise tho mate yeh? Seems pointless IMO to only take 10weeks off with nothing...do more damage than good would it not? Prob be shut down for the whole 10 weeks


No mate, coming off totally. 4 week Pct then 10 weeks off, maybe a bit longer to 12 weeks.

I've only been on low dose prop for last few weeks, no tren or deca during cycle and used hcg from week 1 so I'm expecting a pretty quick bounce back from Pct to be honest.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Afternoon all and what a beautiful day it is today too :thumbup1:

Legs this morning

Squats - started these, did two sets of [email protected] and lower back started playing up again, going to have to fvck these off until it is 100% fixed I think

Leg Press high reps -

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Ham Curls

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] left leg

[email protected] right leg

Leg Extn with small pulsing partials at top of ROM after each set until it burned too much to keep going

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] drop set to [email protected]

Calf Raises

[email protected]

[email protected] - pb

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Good session overall, annoyed with squats and because I had to laugh those off and do leg press instead I didn't have time for any core or cardio but will do that tomorrow hopefully. Would like a morning bike ride but if legs are not working then will ride to gym and do xtrainer for 30 mins again instead.

Good thing is strength doesn't seem to be dipping at all at the moment which is great and given I've lost a good few pounds in the last week or so I'm happy with.


----------



## JANIKvonD

good sesh there ginge :thumbup1:


----------



## Ginger Ben

JANIKvonD said:


> good sesh there ginge :thumbup1:


Cheers mate, enjoyed it other than squats. I'm seriously considering just never bothering with them again tbh. I don't need a big squat I just need to be able to hit my legs hard and I can do that plenty well enough without them. If I drop squats I might be able to bring deads back in once back is fixed as I think it's the squats that do the damage that then stop me doing deads. That's a trade off I'd be happy to make tbh as I love dead lifting.


----------



## JANIKvonD

Ginger Ben said:


> Cheers mate, enjoyed it other than squats. I'm seriously considering just never bothering with them again tbh. I don't need a big squat I just need to be able to hit my legs hard and I can do that plenty well enough without them. If I drop squats I might be able to bring deads back in once back is fixed as I think it's the squats that do the damage that then stop me doing deads. That's a trade off I'd be happy to make tbh as I love dead lifting.


i know exactly what u mean mate...i damaged my lower back in my young teens when the chimney of a 60ft mansion i was dancing on colapsed pmsl...never been the same since. even walking long distances can flare it up


----------



## Ginger Ben

JANIKvonD said:


> i know exactly what u mean mate...i damaged my lower back in my young teens when the chimney of a 60ft mansion i was dancing on colapsed pmsl...never been the same since. even walking long distances can flare it up


Lol, good story but shame about the outcome!

You don't train legs at all though do you so doesn't matter


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol, good story but shame about the outcome!
> 
> You don't train legs at all though do you so doesn't matter


Pmsl :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol, good story but shame about the outcome!
> 
> You don't train legs at all though do you so doesn't matter





R0BLET said:


> Pmsl :lol:


we'll see ya pair o cvnt llf


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning all,

Rest day from weights today but will be doing some cardio later, running round park with dog and then a longer hilly walk later on this evening.

Legs aren't too sore from yesterday yet but it normally takes about 36 hours to kick in for me on legs. Push day tomorrow, looking forward to that again. I'm wondering if I should do bench one week and shoulder press the other? Will still do dips and cable flys so chest still gets hit but this way it might work quite well??

Plan for push if I did this would be

Warm Up

Heavy weighted dips

Standing OHP

Cable Flys supersetted with some form of press ups

Lat Raises

CGBP in smith for tris

Cable work for tris

Thoughts?


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Morning all,
> 
> Rest day from weights today but will be doing some cardio later, running round park with dog and then a longer hilly walk later on this evening.
> 
> Legs aren't too sore from yesterday yet but it normally takes about 36 hours to kick in for me on legs. Push day tomorrow, looking forward to that again. I'm wondering if I should do bench one week and shoulder press the other? Will still do dips and cable flys so chest still gets hit but this way it might work quite well??
> 
> Plan for push if I did this would be
> 
> Warm Up
> 
> Heavy weighted dips
> 
> Standing OHP
> 
> Cable Flys supersetted with some form of press ups
> 
> Lat Raises
> 
> CGBP in smith for tris
> 
> Cable work for tris
> 
> Thoughts?


My thoughts are..... Turn up and lift pansy!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> My thoughts are..... Turn up and lift pansy!!


Lol, if only you practiced what you preach I'd take you more seriously :laugh:


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol, if only you practiced what you preach I'd take you more seriously :laugh:


Cùnt :lol:

Back on it next week!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Cùnt :lol:
> 
> Back on it next week!!


pmsl, heavy deads to warm up I reckon?

Just had some toast with real butter on, god damn it real butter is king. I'm fvcking off all these silly spreads, butter all the way! lol


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> pmsl, heavy deads to warm up I reckon?
> 
> Just had some toast with real butter on, god damn it real butter is king. I'm fvcking off all these silly spreads, butter all the way! lol


Lol, yeah maybe not quite yet!

FFS Benjamin, real butter is awesome! None of the other stuff comes near.

Can't believe it's taken you 34 ginger years to realise this?!

Right, kitchen for some toast I reckon


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Lol, yeah maybe not quite yet!
> 
> FFS Benjamin, real butter is awesome! None of the other stuff comes near.
> 
> Can't believe it's taken you 34 ginger years to realise this?!
> 
> Right, kitchen for some toast I reckon


Lol, I know! I've always liked it but fell for the healthy marketing bs years ago that these spreadable cvnts come out with. Fact is its bollocks and real butter is best! 

Good plan! Had mine with 6 scrambled eggs


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol, I know! I've always liked it but fell for the healthy marketing bs years ago that these spreadable cvnts come out with. Fact is its bollocks and real butter is best!
> 
> Good plan! Had mine with 6 scrambled eggs


4 slices later :lol:

Love the stuff!

Along with 400g of rice here


----------



## biglbs

Cvnts now i want toast and anchor ,,,,

How is your a55 now Let?

oh yeh,what have you been doing Ben?,spreads,,,pah


----------



## Ginger Ben

I know, I know I failed lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning all, awesome push session this morning, really liking this routine at the moment. Pump is great and really feels like it makes me work harder which is good. Weighed in at 16 stone 2 this morning on the gym scales (in kit) so probably an accurate 16 stone dead in the buff, maybe a pound under. Happy enough with that, can see much more definition already from lowering carbs a bit and losing some water. Strength still good and even hitting pb's so can't complain. Last jab tomorrow so let's have it large in PCT!!


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Ginger Ben said:


> Morning all, awesome push session this morning, really liking this routine at the moment. Pump is great and really feels like it makes me work harder which is good. Weighed in at 16 stone 2 this morning on the gym scales (in kit) so probably an accurate 16 stone dead in the buff, maybe a pound under. Happy enough with that, can see much more definition already from lowering carbs a bit and losing some water. Strength still good and even hitting pb's so can't complain. Last jab tomorrow so let's have it large in PCT!!


Good luck with the PCT, clomid has me feeling like sh!t


----------



## Ginger Ben

Push session

Weighted Dips

[email protected]

[email protected]+15

[email protected]+25

[email protected]+35

[email protected]+40 - pb for reps at this weight I think

[email protected]+40

[email protected]+25

[email protected]+15

Cable Flys - different cables, weight in kg

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] - PB

[email protected]

SMith Shoulder Press

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] drop set to [email protected]

Weight right down on these but used to do them first and fresh. Also didn't want to hammer shoulder too much as still not 100%

CG style lat raises

[email protected] in to [email protected]

[email protected] in to [email protected]

[email protected] in to [email protected]

[email protected] in to 10 partials @12.5

[email protected] in to 10 partials @12.5

Straight bar press downs

[email protected] plates in to [email protected] in to [email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] drop set to [email protected]

Wrecked!

Cycled there and back for a bit of cardio, it's only a mile or so each way which is fvck all on a bike but better than nothing


----------



## Ginger Ben

Mr_Morocco said:


> Good luck with the PCT, clomid has me feeling like sh!t


How long you been running it mate? Maybe lower the dose a bit?


----------



## JANIKvonD

Ginger Ben said:


> Morning all,
> 
> Rest day from weights today but will be doing some cardio later, running round park with dog and then a longer hilly walk later on this evening.
> 
> Legs aren't too sore from yesterday yet but it normally takes about 36 hours to kick in for me on legs. Push day tomorrow, looking forward to that again. I'm wondering if I should do bench one week and shoulder press the other? Will still do dips and cable flys so chest still gets hit but this way it might work quite well??
> 
> Plan for push if I did this would be
> 
> Warm Up
> 
> Heavy weighted dips
> 
> Standing OHP
> 
> Cable Flys supersetted with some form of press ups
> 
> Lat Raises
> 
> CGBP in smith for tris
> 
> Cable work for tris
> 
> Thoughts?


plenty there for chest anyway mate. iv been thinking about pre exhausting shoulders to prevent delts taking as much out the chest work


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Ginger Ben said:


> How long you been running it mate? Maybe lower the dose a bit?


Im in week 5 of PCT, only did the first week at 100mg Clomid and 40mg Nolva, been on 50/20 for rest of the time, started to feel alot better now though think ill carry on another week then stop and let my body recover naturally then get bloods done in june


----------



## TELBOR

Last jab..... All gains will be gone by Monday :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD

how did that push sesh feel on the chest by the end mate?


----------



## Galaxy

Nice session their mate.

Have a good day


----------



## Ginger Ben

JANIKvonD said:


> how did that push sesh feel on the chest by the end mate?


Was good mate, I focused on chest with dips by leaning forward in to it and the cable flys of course. Seemed to work well overall as a session tbh, will do next one with decline bench first and no shoulder pressing and see how that goes. Won't do weighted dips in the same session as bench though, would keep it to bw and rep out each set.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Galaxy said:


> Nice session their mate.
> 
> Have a good day


Cheers mate, you too


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Last jab..... All gains will be gone by Monday :lol:


skinny fat and weak by Tuesday :laugh:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Ginger Ben said:


> Was good mate, I focused on chest with dips by leaning forward in to it and the cable flys of course. Seemed to work well overall as a session tbh, will do next one with decline bench first and no shoulder pressing and see how that goes. Won't do weighted dips in the same session as bench though, would keep it to bw and rep out each set.


u changing chest every sesh or sumin mate?


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> skinny fat and weak by Tuesday :laugh:


That's best case scenario mate :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

JANIKvonD said:


> u changing chest every sesh or sumin mate?


Yeah cos of my shoulders I don't want to do bench and shoulder press in same session so I thought Id do one each week instead, that way neither gets missed out and chest and delts get hit with other exercises anyway so should be a better balance.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Chinese Buffet - 1

My digestive system - 0


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sup Bandits?

Might head to the gym later to do some cardio and core as couldn't be ar5ed this morning 

Then its pull session tomorrow, thinking -

Wide Grip Pull Ups supersetted with chin ups - will switch when hit failure on pull ups

Yates style bb row

Hammer grip pull downs

DB rows

Face Pulls supersetted with rear delt db flys

Cable stuff for biceps


----------



## biglbs

Get in mate,i cannot be kept out of mine at moment,no idea why,just need to be smashing it!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

biglbs said:


> Get in mate,i cannot be kept out of mine at moment,no idea why,just need to be smashing it!!


Great when all comes together isn't it.

Weather too nice to do cv in gym so took pooch out for an hour which was good fun and did a job.

Last jab done on this cycle now. Had 2ml prop left so boshed one in each quad. Last jab of cycle, got a gusher! Pmsl blood running down to my knee. Whoops. Lol

Hcg and adex done too so that's it until pct starts monday other than half an adex on Sunday probably.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning weekenders,

Pull session this morning

Superset pull ups

12,9,7,5

Superset chins

12,10,8,3!

Yates row overhand grip

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] underhand grip

[email protected] underhand grip

Db row

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Superset face pulls

[email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

Superset rear delt fb flys

[email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

Standing db curls

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Wanted to do some drag curls but no time. Good session though. Lower back is still a cvnt and hurt on yates rows, really got to work on this more consciously.


----------



## luther1

up London checking out the totty. booked on the big wheel at 12. living the dream mofos


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> up London checking out the totty. booked on the big wheel at 12. living the dream mofos


Enjoy the big smoke mate.


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Ginger Ben said:


> Morning weekenders,
> 
> Pull session this morning
> 
> Superset pull ups
> 
> 12,9,7,5
> 
> Superset chins
> 
> 12,10,8,3!
> 
> Yates row overhand grip
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected] underhand grip
> 
> [email protected] underhand grip
> 
> Db row
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Superset face pulls
> 
> [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]
> 
> Superset rear delt fb flys
> 
> [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]
> 
> Standing db curls
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Wanted to do some drag curls but no time. Good session though. Lower back is still a cvnt and hurt on yates rows, really got to work on this more consciously.


How are you find the push/pull/legs kind of training mate? I think i need a change im lacking motivation atm getting bored of doing the same stuff in the gym everytime.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Mr_Morocco said:


> How are you find the push/pull/legs kind of training mate? I think i need a change im lacking motivation atm getting bored of doing the same stuff in the gym everytime.


Really good mate, its not hugely different tbh but I've changed my exercises a bit and started supersetting stuff to get a real sweat on rather than focussing on strength so much. I like the change atm


----------



## JANIKvonD

Cracking sesh mate, u pull like a fukin silverback


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> Cracking sesh mate, u pull like a fukin Thai lady boy ya big poof


Bit harsh mate :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> Bit harsh mate :lol:


Hahaha I was gonna build upto the punch line with this one but you fukin ruined it ya cvnt lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

Evening all, good weekends had all round I trust.

Natty from tomorrow  pct starts and got all required pills ready to go.

I'm thinking that tapering off with prop might actually work quite well after a longish cycle. At least you know that gear has cleared when you start whereas with long esters it's a bit more of a guess.

Anyway will be training hard and heavy for next few weeks whilst on pct then start to think about next stage.

Plan is to have highish carbs on training days and then quite a lot lower on rest days. Got a lot of crap weight to shift so not worried about size for now its more about quality of appearance


----------



## Galaxy

Ginger Ben said:


> Evening all, good weekends had all round I trust.
> 
> Natty from tomorrow  *pct starts and got all required pills ready to go*.
> 
> I'm thinking that tapering off with prop might actually work quite well after a longish cycle. At least you know that gear has cleared when you start whereas with long esters it's a bit more of a guess.
> 
> Anyway will be training hard and heavy for next few weeks whilst on pct then start to think about next stage.
> 
> Plan is to have highish carbs on training days and then quite a lot lower on rest days. Got a lot of crap weight to shift so not worried about size for now its more about quality of appearance


Natty junkie........the worst kind :whistling:

Keep smashing it mate and it will be a breeze


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning all. First day of pct, beast mode engaged and pbs hit 

Leg press

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] pb reps

[email protected] pb weight

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Super set leg extn

[email protected], [email protected]+partials to failure, [email protected]+ptf, [email protected], upper range partials to failure @115, upper ptf @115

Superset with ham curls

[email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

Rotary calf press machine

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Alternating Knee to elbow plank

20,20,20,20,20

Rope crunches

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Flat bench leg raises

25,15,20,20,20

Cycled there and back. Fvxked but buzzing after that!


----------



## Richie186

Ginger Ben said:


> Morning all. First day of pct, beast mode engaged and pbs hit
> 
> Leg press
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected] pb reps
> 
> [email protected] pb weight
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Super set leg extn
> 
> [email protected], [email protected]+partials to failure, [email protected]+ptf, [email protected], upper range partials to failure @115, upper ptf @115
> 
> Superset with ham curls
> 
> [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]
> 
> Rotary calf press machine
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Alternating Knee to elbow plank
> 
> 20,20,20,20,20
> 
> Rope crunches
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Flat bench leg raises
> 
> 25,15,20,20,20
> 
> Cycled there and back. Fvxked but buzzing after that!


Nice mate.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Richie186 said:


> Nice mate.


Cheers Richie, determined to smash it during PCT and keep that going afterwards as well. Really liking the supersets and p/p/l structure. Feels like I'm burning calories for fun but still able to hit big weights and damage some fibres. Push day Wednesday with bench rather than ohp so looking to nail 140+ for a few again. CV tomorrow either at gym or a bike ride in the morning.

You have a good weekend?


----------



## Richie186

I'm on a pull day later so will incorporate some super sets.

Weekend pretty good thanks, decent rest apart from leg session yesterday. Chuffed to find a vein running down my ribcage! Funny how little things like that boost you. Lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

Richie186 said:


> I'm on a pull day later so will incorporate some super sets.
> 
> Weekend pretty good thanks, decent rest apart from leg session yesterday. Chuffed to find a vein running down my ribcage! Funny how little things like that boost you. Lol


Good plan, pulls and chins supersetted is bloody hard work!!

That's good! All signs that its going the right way isn't it. Looking forward to seeing some leaner progress myself now tbh. Been focussing on size for too long. Almost time to see what's underneath! lol


----------



## Richie186

Ginger Ben said:


> Good plan, pulls and chins supersetted is bloody hard work!!
> 
> That's good! All signs that its going the right way isn't it. Looking forward to seeing some leaner progress myself now tbh. Been focussing on size for too long. Almost time to see what's underneath! lol


I always want what I'm not doing! On this cut now and already planning next bulk cycle.

Reckon ill start in August so I cruise for a bit longer. Thinking of deca but not sure yet.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Richie186 said:


> I always want what I'm not doing! On this cut now and already planning next bulk cycle.
> 
> Reckon ill start in August so I cruise for a bit longer. Thinking of deca but not sure yet.


Deca could be a nice addition mate. Thought about EQ? Needs a long cycle but quality gains from what I've read


----------



## Richie186

Just reading up on eq now mate. Reckon I'd need 600mg a week but sounds like a better option for me as I hold water like a swimming pool.


----------



## biglbs

Ginger Ben said:


> Evening all, good weekends had all round I trust.
> 
> Natty from tomorrow  pct starts and got all required pills ready to go.
> 
> I'm thinking that tapering off with prop might actually work quite well after a longish cycle. At least you know that gear has cleared when you start whereas with long esters it's a bit more of a guess.
> 
> Anyway will be training hard and heavy for next few weeks whilst on pct then start to think about next stage.
> 
> Plan is to have highish carbs on training days and then quite a lot lower on rest days. Got a lot of crap weight to shift so not worried about size for now its more about quality of appearance


Tis a great idea to taper off with prop mate,i will shout the benefits of fast acting all day long mate:thumb:


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Ginger Ben said:


> Morning all. First day of pct, beast mode engaged and pbs hit
> 
> Leg press
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected] pb reps
> 
> [email protected] pb weight
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Super set leg extn
> 
> [email protected], [email protected]+partials to failure, [email protected]+ptf, [email protected], upper range partials to failure @115, upper ptf @115
> 
> Superset with ham curls
> 
> [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]
> 
> Rotary calf press machine
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Alternating Knee to elbow plank
> 
> 20,20,20,20,20
> 
> Rope crunches
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Flat bench leg raises
> 
> 25,15,20,20,20
> 
> Cycled there and back. Fvxked but buzzing after that!


Strong cnut


----------



## biglbs

Mr_Morocco said:


> Ginger cnut


I know but we must not keep saying it!


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Ginger Ben said:


> Good plan, pulls and chins supersetted is bloody hard work!!
> 
> That's good! All signs that its going the right way isn't it. Looking forward to seeing some leaner progress myself now tbh. Been focussing on size for too long. Almost time to see what's underneath! lol


Same here mate, i know its a mindfu*k but im gonna diet hard come june along with my rip cycle and see whats underneath this flab pmsl, im already down 4 pounds since i finished cycle i reckon thats mainly water though


----------



## Ginger Ben

Richie186 said:


> Just reading up on eq now mate. Reckon I'd need 600mg a week but sounds like a better option for me as I hold water like a swimming pool.


Can get it in some pretty hefty blends with test and or tren I believe. BSI don one with 500mg EQ and 250mg test e per 1ml! Although being bsi it probably isn't lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

Mr_Morocco said:


> Same here mate, i know its a mindfu*k but im gonna diet hard come june along with my rip cycle and see whats underneath this flab pmsl, im already down 4 pounds since i finished cycle i reckon thats mainly water though


Got to be done hasn't it! No more of this fear of getting smaller bollocks, gotta get the shreds going :laugh:


----------



## Richie186

Too hit and miss aren't they. Had really good reports but they're matched by equally bad ones. Ill stick with what I know I think.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Richie186 said:


> Too hit and miss aren't they. Had really good reports but they're matched by equally bad ones. Ill stick with what I know I think.


Yeah they seem to be. Just too much said about them in general to be honest. Won't buy them out of principle, as well as they sound unreliable.


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Ginger Ben said:


> Yeah they seem to be. Just too much said about them in general to be honest. Won't buy them out of principle, as well as they sound unreliable.


Burr will be my first choice followed by ROHM/ProChem, not used Wildcat yet so cant comment on them. Think im going with the ROHM rip blend for my next cycle though


----------



## Richie186

Burr is great, love the stuff but struggle to get hold of it sometimes. Pc decent too. Going to try WC before end of the year.


----------



## TELBOR

Evening ginger pubes!

All I see is steroid talk, gone are your days of Pro Hormones pmsl


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Evening ginger pubes!
> 
> All I see is steroid talk, gone are your days of Pro Hormones pmsl


Lol I'm natty now so no idea what you're on about??! :lol:

True though, don't see the point in them anymore lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning all,

Fasted cardio done, power walked the dog round the park for 30 mins. Doesn't really count as cardio as it's not exactly strenuous but hey, better than not doing it :laugh:

Meeting my old boss for a coffee today at his request, he's a good bloke so be good to see what he's up to.

No training today  Feel like I could/should do something but got friends over for dinner later so not going to have time. Will make up for it with big push session and cardio tomorrow morning 

Day 2 of pct and no change yet of course, few little spots appearing on chest but nothing major (i hope) hormones starting to rebalance I suppose.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Morning all,
> 
> Fasted cardio done, power walked the dog round the park for 30 mins. Doesn't really count as cardio as it's not exactly strenuous but hey, better than not doing it :laugh:
> 
> Meeting my old boss for a coffee today at his request, he's a good bloke so be good to see what he's up to.
> 
> No training today  Feel like I could/should do something but got friends over for dinner later so not going to have time. Will make up for it with big push session and cardio tomorrow morning
> 
> Day 2 of pct and no change yet of course, few little spots appearing on chest but nothing major (i hope) hormones starting to rebalance I suppose.


Good lad on the cardio 

Old boss.... He want you to suck him off one last time 

KFC again? :lol:

You'll be covered in spots, head to toe!! Perks of being natty


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Good lad on the cardio
> 
> Old boss.... He want you to suck him off one last time
> 
> KFC again? :lol:
> 
> You'll be covered in spots, head to toe!! Perks of being natty


Well as I say, it was a brisk walk :lol:

Haha, he wishes, he can blow me this time as he's not the boss anymore 

I'll be jumping back on then if that's the case :laugh:

Mrs wants a baby next year so looks like I've got at least 6 more months of not having to worry about that so bring on the hard tren shutdown


----------



## luther1

he probably wants to tell you that the person who took over your job is a genius and you fcuking off was the best thing that ever happened to the company


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Ginger Ben said:


> Well as I say, it was a brisk walk :lol:
> 
> Haha, he wishes, he can blow me this time as he's not the boss anymore
> 
> I'll be jumping back on then if that's the case :laugh:
> 
> Mrs wants a baby next year so looks like I've got at least 6 more months of not having to worry about that so bring on the hard tren shutdown


Get back on in June like me for a nice rip cycle, think ill be doing short cycles from now on tbh 6 weeks on 6 weeks off for rest of the year


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> he probably wants to tell you that the person who took over your job is a genius and you fcuking off was the best thing that ever happened to the company


pmsl, could be but my spys tell me the opposite is true :laugh:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Mr_Morocco said:


> Get back on in June like me for a nice rip cycle, think ill be doing short cycles from now on tbh 6 weeks on 6 weeks off for rest of the year


June is a bit soon for me mate, thinking beginning of August for a rip cycle, 6 week short esters as you say. Will see how this pct goes but need to take at least 2 months off after this one imo otherwise I may as well have stayed on :laugh:

Though I have to say as I've only been using low dose (200mg ew) prop for the last 3 -4 weeks I really don't feel like I've been on anything at all so I'm hoping that this recovery will be a piece of cake. Used hcg from week 1 right up to sunday, no tren or deca in cycle, was test only and a few orals at beginning and end. Shouldn't have been too badly shutdown after that IMO, but I might be wrong! Time will tell I guess.

Anybody know where to get a private blood test done, no questions asked? Is that possible or do I have to moan to GP about ED or something?


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Ginger Ben said:


> June is a bit soon for me mate, thinking beginning of August for a rip cycle, 6 week short esters as you say. Will see how this pct goes but need to take at least 2 months off after this one imo otherwise I may as well have stayed on :laugh:
> 
> Though I have to say as I've only been using low dose (200mg ew) prop for the last 3 -4 weeks I really don't feel like I've been on anything at all so I'm hoping that this recovery will be a piece of cake. Used hcg from week 1 right up to sunday, no tren or deca in cycle, was test only and a few orals at beginning and end. Shouldn't have been too badly shutdown after that IMO, but I might be wrong! Time will tell I guess.
> 
> Anybody know where to get a private blood test done, no questions asked? Is that possible or do I have to moan to GP about ED or something?


You should be in recovery mode after a good 4 week PCT then give it a month or 2 aye

I been looking into getting bloods done myself before i jump back on, most people say to moan to your gp about being constantly tired and erection problems then suggest maybe ure test is low, surely they'll have to do a blood test?


----------



## luther1

im in this afternoon at bupa for my bloods etc ben,I'll find out prices etc for you


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> im in this afternoon at bupa for my bloods etc ben,I'll find out prices etc for you


Nice one thanks mate.


----------



## TELBOR

Roid, BJ and baby talk today


----------



## Richie186

Do you think doctors believe the ED/tiredness storey when a 16 stone monster walks into his surgery? Or do they just think "here's another fcuker on pct" lol.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Richie186 said:


> Do you think doctors believe the ED/tiredness storey when a 16 stone monster walks into his surgery? Or do they just think "here's another fcuker on pct" lol.


Haha they certainly wouldn't buy it at robs gp as the hospital staff thought he was big lol

I agree though, hard to convince them your test is low when waking round at 16 stone with abs pmsl


----------



## Richie186

I suppose they have to comply though. If you say you have the symptoms then they must have to carry out the tests.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Richie186 said:



> I suppose they have to comply though. If you say you have the symptoms then they must have to carry out the tests.


Yeah I'd think so tbh


----------



## luther1

This is from the blood dept at bupa Ben.

You cannot just ring up and book an appointment for bloods,you need a referral from your gp.

They took mine,plus urine and swabs etc because I'm having my operation next Tuesday,however,they are not checking for high test levels or my LH or FSH as this is not required for my operation. She showed me the list of things that bloods will show and the list had about 50 or more different symptoms on it. Some results can be through in a couple of hours and some can take 4 days,so she couldn't give me a price for what you need.

The pre op form questionnaire is endless and asks about smoking,drinking,diabetes etc and it even asks have you ever taken hgh,even as a child,but there is no question about steroids.

So I guess a visit to the docs is a prerequisite although what story you'll have to come out with is confusing. Do you ask to checked for kidney and heart function or LH levels etc,I really don't know. Maybe it's best to come clean with him,tell him you've been on cycle and want to make sure everything is ok?


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> This is from the blood dept at bupa Ben.
> 
> You cannot just ring up and book an appointment for bloods,you need a referral from your gp.
> 
> They took mine,plus urine and swabs etc because I'm having my operation next Tuesday,however,they are not checking for high test levels or my LH or FSH as this is not required for my operation. She showed me the list of things that bloods will show and the list had about 50 or more different symptoms on it. Some results can be through in a couple of hours and some can take 4 days,so she couldn't give me a price for what you need.
> 
> The pre op form questionnaire is endless and asks about smoking,drinking,diabetes etc and it even asks have you ever taken hgh,even as a child,but there is no question about steroids.
> 
> So I guess a visit to the docs is a prerequisite although what story you'll have to come out with is confusing. Do you ask to checked for kidney and heart function or LH levels etc,I really don't know. Maybe it's best to come clean with him,tell him you've been on cycle and want to make sure everything is ok?


Cheers mate.

You can buy this from Predator Nutrition which is a saliva testing ki which you send off to a lab and they send back results. Not sure if it would be good enough for what I want though?

http://www.predatornutrition.com/en/product/miscellaneous/2-point-testosterone-kit/


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> Cheers mate.
> 
> You can buy this from Predator Nutrition which is a saliva testing ki which you send off to a lab and they send back results. Not sure if it would be good enough for what I want though?
> 
> http://www.predatornutrition.com/en/product/miscellaneous/2-point-testosterone-kit/


I can only see that testing for the presence of test Ben,not the correct functioning of organs. To me knowing that my heart,kidneys etc are fine is paramount to knowing whether my knob works,if you know what I mean,Harry.


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> I can only see that testing for the presence of test Ben,not the correct functioning of organs. To me knowing that my heart,kidneys etc are fine is paramount to knowing whether my knob works,if you know what I mean,Harry.


True enough, I had an MOT at the docs a year or two ago and all was well (they did full blood test then but not hormonal as had no reason to check it).

This test is based on a saliva sample so can't test for SHBG levels or Total test. It only gives you a free test number and a range based on your age. Not sure for £50+ I'd trust it enough to be honest.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Could just fess up to the doc, say I've done a few ph cycles in the past and now thinking of having a kid. Want to check that all works as it should etc?


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> Could just fess up to the doc, say I've done a few ph cycles in the past and now thinking of having a kid. Want to check that all works as it should etc?


I agree. While being on gear certainly won't stop you getting the mrs preggers,you don't know if your sperm count is low anyway. The last thing you want to do is try for years,then have ivf. Surely it's best to know before you start trying to knock her up?


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> I agree. While being on gear certainly won't stop you getting the mrs preggers,you don't know if your sperm count is low anyway. The last thing you want to do is try for years,then have ivf. Surely it's best to know before you start trying to knock her up?


That's what I was thinking tbh plus I'd just like to know my hormone levels to make sure all is well before I fvck them up again :laugh:


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> That's what I was thinking tbh plus I'd just like to know my hormone levels to make sure all is well before I fvck them up again :laugh:


The nurse asked me was I on steroids. If they asked rob then they obviously ask anyone over 10st routinely. I did say no,as technically testosterone isn't a steroid haha. Been cruising since mid December and last jab was 12th April,so I'm almost natty,in my book


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Im gonna just say to the GP that i cant get a stiffy and i constantly feel tired and lethargic with loss of appetite, and after googling the symptoms it could be low test levels then ask for a blood test. The GP cant really say no to that it their job to find out the problem


----------



## Ginger Ben

Mr_Morocco said:


> Im gonna just say to the GP that i cant get a stiffy and i constantly feel tired and lethargic with loss of appetite, and after googling the symptoms it could be low test levels then ask for a blood test. The GP cant really say no to that it their job to find out the problem


He will likely suspect aids from camel shagging


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Ginger Ben said:


> He will likely suspect aids from camel shagging


I wouldnt care even if he suspected i raped disabled camels..as long as i get my bloods done pmsl


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning sleepy heads, push session now, bring it!!


----------



## Richie186

Morning mate. Smash it!'n


----------



## Ginger Ben

Push session

Decline bench

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

BW dips

15

13

13

11

10

Lat raises Charles Glass style

[email protected]

[email protected] +partials to failure

[email protected] +p2f

[email protected] +p2f

[email protected] +p2f

Superset cable flys

[email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

Superset straight bar press downs

[email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

Kneeling rope pulldowns

[email protected] plates (not 20's!)

[email protected]

10-8-6 plates drop set no idea.of reps

One hand tricep press down

[email protected] plates

[email protected] swap hands twice no rest

10 mins fast cardio on x trainer

Cycles there and back so decent amount of cardio today as well


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> The nurse asked me was I on steroids. If they asked rob then they obviously ask anyone over 10st routinely. I did say no,as technically testosterone isn't a steroid haha. Been cruising since mid December and last jab was 12th April,so I'm almost natty,in my book


Old cùnt!

:lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Old cùnt!
> 
> :lol:


Alright slim, hows day 3 panning out? Been trained on the griddle yet?


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Alright slim, hows day 3 panning out? Been trained on the griddle yet?


All good 

Lol, no mate. Still on bins :lol:


----------



## biglbs

I hate gym cardio,however i am getting cardio like a dog with two dicks at the mo,i been with Mrs for 17 years,we seem to have sorted out one of the boredom fazes marriage goes through the randy bitch

My new exercise bike has got dust on it:lol:

My new one has tits on it


----------



## Ginger Ben

biglbs said:


> I hate gym cardio,however i am getting cardio like a dog with two dicks at the mo,i been with Mrs for 17 years,we seem to have sorted out one of the boredom fazes marriage goes through the randy bitch
> 
> My new exercise bike has got dust on it:lol:
> 
> My new one has tits on it


Lol

Good to hear!!


----------



## 25434

Goodness me...my eyes....my eyes...........

errrmmm.....cough...just saying hello really...urrrmmm.......

leaves quietly like a ninja in the night with hand over eyes in case of reading things about camels and wives and stuff... :whistling:


----------



## biglbs

Flubs said:


> Goodness me...my eyes....my eyes...........
> 
> errrmmm.....cough...just saying hello really...urrrmmm.......
> 
> leaves quietly like a ninja in the night with hand over eyes in case of reading things about camels and wives and stuff... :whistling:


OOOps not for your eyes mate! look away and think banana,oh no veg like cucumber,no marrow,ooooh i should just ........


----------



## luther1

bens been carbing up tonight


----------



## 25434

biglbs said:


> OOOps not for your eyes mate! look away and think banana,oh no veg like cucumber,no marrow,ooooh i should just ........


 :lol: x


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning all, bloomin hounds woke up at half 5!! Going to be a long day....


----------



## Ginger Ben

Chest is properly sore today from yesterday, well happy about that! Won't be able to get a proper pull session in tomorrow as staying at in laws but there is a gym nearby which I can use. It's more of a rehab place (@r0blet might be good for you mate  ) so doesn't have any serious weights but there is a pull up station, cable tower and some cardio stuff. Enough to do some damage. Might just do pulls and chins until I can't raise my arms above my head then some core and cardio.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Chest is properly sore today from yesterday, well happy about that! Won't be able to get a proper pull session in tomorrow as staying at in laws but there is a gym nearby which I can use. It's more of a rehab place (@r0blet might be good for you mate  ) so doesn't have any serious weights but there is a pull up station, cable tower and some cardio stuff. Enough to do some damage. Might just do pulls and chins until I can't raise my arms above my head then some core and cardio.


Sounds perfect ! Where do I sign :lol:


----------



## luther1

I like working out at the gym

Are you fcuking serious?

http://www.pof.com/viewprofile.aspx?profile_id=52128768


----------



## biglbs

Anything you can do will be worthwhile mate


----------



## Richie186

luther1 said:


> I like working out at the gym
> 
> Are you fcuking serious?
> 
> http://www.pof.com/viewprofile.aspx?profile_id=52128768


Interests include walking! Walking where? Greggs by the looks of it!


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> I like working out at the gym
> 
> Are you fcuking serious?
> 
> http://www.pof.com/viewprofile.aspx?profile_id=52128768


On the prowl again are you? Batting above your league there I think


----------



## Galaxy

Morning mate, whats on the cards for the day?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Galaxy said:


> Morning mate, whats on the cards for the day?


Howdy mate, earlyish start again today, done a couple of dog walks already and now settling down to do some actual work. Knocking off at 3 today as got to take dogs back to their place and staying there at the weekend to look after them. Basically got my inlaws two labs to look after this week so it's all been a bit hectic as we have one small pooch ourselves already but these two are huge and our house isn't! pmsl

Will hit the gym tonight for a pull session so looking forward to that, then might get a curry in 

You got much on today?


----------



## Galaxy

Ginger Ben said:



> Howdy mate, earlyish start again today, done a couple of dog walks already and now settling down to do some actual work. Knocking off at 3 today as got to take dogs back to their place and staying there at the weekend to look after them. Basically got my inlaws two labs to look after this week so it's all been a bit hectic as we have one small pooch ourselves already but these two are huge and our house isn't! pmsl
> 
> Will hit the gym tonight for a pull session so looking forward to that, then might get a curry in
> 
> You got much on today?


Sounds good, grand to be your own boss 

Nah apart from hitting legs sometime this evening, i'll spend the day studying for my exams next week


----------



## Ginger Ben

Galaxy said:


> Sounds good, grand to be your own boss
> 
> Nah apart from hitting legs sometime this evening, i'll spend the day studying for my exams next week


It has a lot of upside definitely, I do miss a basic salary though!! Lol

What you studying?


----------



## Galaxy

Ginger Ben said:


> It has a lot of upside definitely, I do miss a basic salary though!! Lol
> 
> What you studying?


Ha true enough!!

Studing science, not too bad and only have 2 exams so finished on the 13th i think for the summer


----------



## biglbs

Ben ,that is what i need,a curry,,,,,yes a curry,,,,,mmmmm


----------



## Ginger Ben

biglbs said:


> Ben ,that is what i need,a curry,,,,,yes a curry,,,,,mmmmm


It's been a while for me, really looking forward to it as appetite seems silly today 

Had 3 meals already


----------



## Richie186

Enough of this curry talk. Some of us are on a cut ffs!! Lol


----------



## biglbs

Richie186 said:


> Enough of this curry talk. Some of us are on a cut ffs!! Lol


Yes but i need a curry now,Ben's fault....go lean with half chicken tandoori tikka and such like!


----------



## Richie186

I'm going to have too now. Tina steak was on the cards for later but that can now fcuk off!! Tikka coming up.


----------



## biglbs

Richie186 said:


> I'm going to have too now. Tina steak was on the cards for later but that can now fcuk off!! Tikka coming up.


Funny how the king of foods,,,steak gets fooked over by a humble chicken ,because some ginger cvnt puts it in yer head,i will have my steak too


----------



## Mr_Morocco

what do you whitys know about curry eh :rolleye:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Lol don't blame me for your own perversions. Curry is food from upon high and should be enjoyed... on a Friday with beer pmsl


----------



## Richie186

I blame Ben. Ill have the steak tomorrow with a jacket and veg. God I'm hungry!!


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Richie186 said:


> I blame Ben. Ill have the steak tomorrow with a jacket and veg. God I'm hungry!!


What kinda diet you running mate? Im thinking of doing a keto diet when i start my cut never done it before though


----------



## Ginger Ben

Mr_Morocco said:


> what do you whitys know about curry eh :rolleye:


I know some talented brown folk that can cook it lol

Any and I mean any time I have tried to make my own its bland and a waste of the effort and ingredients involved. I.have vowed never to bother again lol


----------



## biglbs

Mr_Morocco said:


> what do you whitys know about curry eh :rolleye:


It makes ******* smell


----------



## Richie186

I've run keto before and the results were spot on. Mood wasn't good though, tired too.

Just eating about 300 cals below maintainence at the moment. Protein around 280g with medium fats and low carb. Working ok but I'm recomping more than losing weight.


----------



## TELBOR

Richie186 said:


> I'm going to have too now. Tina steak was on the cards for later but that can now fcuk off!! Tikka coming up.


Does Tina know about getting her steak eaten ........

:lol:


----------



## Richie186

Fcuking auto correct! Lol


----------



## 25434

Happy weekend to you.....


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning all. Did a pull session yesterday, nothing special as was in very limited gym but did enough to make it count and keep me ticking over.

Have had a week off diet this week by which I mean no counting anything and tbh probably have under eaten if anything. Out for lunch today then back on it tomorrow.

Plan is to add 20 mins fasted cardio everyday, after weights 3 days a week and on its own with some dedicated core/bw exercise work 3 days a week. One day a week totally off gym but will still be dog walking so that's all good.

Calories will be 3800 a day which is down from on cycle and whilst people say maintain calories during pct given I have put on bf they were clearly too high so this should be a good amount to maintain muscle but start to trim bf down.

Will do this for two weeks and then see how its going. Measures will be strength, weight and general appearance.

Routine will be p/p/l as I've been doing last few weeks, it seems to work well and I'm liking it so no need to change.

I want to get to end of pct doing this and then start to gradually cut bf further but slowly.


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Ginger Ben said:


> Morning all. Did a pull session yesterday, nothing special as was in very limited gym but did enough to make it count and keep me ticking over.
> 
> Have had a week off diet this week by which I mean no counting anything and tbh probably have under eaten if anything. Out for lunch today then back on it tomorrow.
> 
> Plan is to add 20 mins fasted cardio everyday, after weights 3 days a week and on its own with some dedicated core/bw exercise work 3 days a week. One day a week totally off gym but will still be dog walking so that's all good.
> 
> Calories will be 3800 a day which is down from on cycle and whilst people say maintain calories during pct given I have put on bf they were clearly too high so this should be a good amount to maintain muscle but start to trim bf down.
> 
> Will do this for two weeks and then see how its going. Measures will be strength, weight and general appearance.
> 
> Routine will be p/p/l as I've been doing last few weeks, it seems to work well and I'm liking it so no need to change.
> 
> I want to get to end of pct doing this and then start to gradually cut bf further but slowly.


Sounds like a plan mate


----------



## Ginger Ben

Mr_Morocco said:


> Sounds like a plan mate


It's A plan mate, whether It's a good.one remains to be seen lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning whoever is up and about.

Fasted cardio this morning, 20 mins on x trainer and some core stuff. Cycling to and from gym. Catch ya'll later


----------



## TELBOR

Enjoy the weather G1!


----------



## flinty90

Hey mate hope all is well in the house of gingerness X


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Enjoy the weather G1!





 flinty90 said:


> Hey mate hope all is well in the house of gingerness X


Morning guys, cardio and core done now off to beach with pooch for the day. Factor 30 liberally applied!! Lol

Have a good day, whatever you're both up to.


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Have a good day mate, lovely weather


----------



## luther1

Morning knob jockeys,hope you all had a good weekend.

In hospital now,waiting to go to surgery. Nurse took my blood pressure and said its quite low,I asked was that a problem and she said no,it's a sign of being fit. Then asked do I exercise at all? Fcuking cheeky cow.

Hope I don't lose all my gainz and see you all the other side!


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> Morning knob jockeys,hope you all had a good weekend.
> 
> In hospital now,waiting to go to surgery. Nurse took my blood pressure and said its quite low,I asked was that a problem and she said no,it's a sign of being fit. Then asked do I exercise at all? Fcuking cheeky cow.
> 
> Hope I don't lose all my gainz and see you all the other side!


Morning mate, good luck with the operation, might be worth asking if they can add the extra flesh to your legs


----------



## Galaxy

Mornin ginge  ... hows pct treating you thus far?


----------



## biglbs

luther1 said:


> Morning knob jockeys,hope you all had a good weekend.
> 
> In hospital now,waiting to go to surgery. Nurse took my blood pressure and said its quite low,I asked was that a problem and she said no,it's a sign of being fit. Then asked do I exercise at all? Fcuking cheeky cow.
> 
> Hope I don't lose all my gainz and see you all the other side!


What do you do then?

Good luck buddy,you're a brave man,god be with you xx


----------



## Ginger Ben

Galaxy said:


> Mornin ginge  ... hows pct treating you thus far?


Morning mate, 8th day in today, feel great tbh! Guess meds will be taking hold around now so hopefully I won't suddenly start to feel rubbish. I've dropped about 6lbs in water weight since coming off which is great as starting to see some more definition around certain areas. Mate said I was looking bigger than ever yesterday, it's all an illusion! lol

All in all feeling good, training is going well, got my cardio plan sorted, diet sorted and feeling motivated as hell to get lean so that's what I'm going to do!

How you getting on with things?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Leg session this morning, bcaas and raze pre wo, i-surge used intra wo. Seems to be a good combo so far, feel full of beans in gym even though I'm knackered behind the veil of stims lol and I've started wearing compression shorts under normal shorts for training legs which seem to work really well. Recovery last few sessions has been much quicker and they seem to help get an extra rep or two out as lactic doesn't build up as fast (or gets flushed out more efficiently I should say).

Leg Press

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] - slight twinge in top of right quad so didn't push for a second set at this weight

[email protected] - some assisted with hands on knees

[email protected] -as above

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

SLDL

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] took it easy weight wise due to lower back but all felt good

Calf Raises

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] - top half ROM

[email protected] - lower half ROM

Varied feet position throughout, toes in/out/straight on

Leg Extension

[email protected]

[email protected] + partials 2 failure

[email protected] + p2f

[email protected] + p2f

[email protected] drop to [email protected] drop to [email protected] drop to [email protected]

Ham Curls

[email protected]

[email protected]

Left Leg - [email protected] drop to [email protected] drop to [email protected]

Right leg - [email protected] drop to [email protected] drop to [email protected]

Left leg [email protected]

Right leg [email protected]

Fooked!

Cycled home


----------



## Ginger Ben

Tonight Matthew I'm going to be......cooking burgers on the bbq with my new jack daniels barrel woodchips


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Tonight Matthew I'm going to be......cooking burgers on the bbq with my new jack daniels barrel woodchips


Sounds perfect!!

Do you think you did enough reps on that legs session mate...... Lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Sounds perfect!!
> 
> Do you think you did enough reps on that legs session mate...... Lol


pmsl too much you think? Cvnts don't grow whatever I do so I just hammer sh1t out of them :lol:

Having said that, since I've started adding in partials on leg extensions and hitting leg press again they seem to have a better shape to them, maybe a bit bigger...!


----------



## biglbs

Have you thought about fooking off all this stuff and just doing ten good sets of squats pyramid style,finishing off with a killer drop set(on smithy if no help on hand)?

I am working upto just that.....


----------



## Ginger Ben

biglbs said:


> Have you thought about fooking off all this stuff and just doing ten good sets of squats pyramid style,finishing off with a killer drop set(on smithy if no help on hand)?
> 
> I am working upto just that.....


Can't squat mate it ruins my back oly bar or smithy just can't do it


----------



## biglbs

It has to be leg position mate,you need the amount of lbs to destroy the fibres realy,that or massive leg presses,i don't think volume will be your friend on legs mate,honestly i would go massive on leg press,perhaps pre exhaust on extensions


----------



## Ginger Ben

biglbs said:


> It has to be leg position mate,you need the amount of lbs to destroy the fibres realy,that or massive leg presses,i don't think volume will be your friend on legs mate,honestly i would go massive on leg press,perhaps pre exhaust on extensions


Will definitely try pre exhausting on extensions and ham curls maybe then hammer them on the press see how that goes.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Could also try db squats? We have a hack squat machine too. Need to start using that a bit I reckon.


----------



## biglbs

Ginger Ben said:


> Could also try db squats? We have a hack squat machine too. Need to start using that a bit I reckon.


Hacks will do a great job mate,many great legs built on them...platz liked them1


----------



## Ginger Ben

biglbs said:


> Hacks will do a great job mate,many great legs built on them...platz liked them1


Think whilst I hit legs hard I've got comfy with leg press so a change is due!

I'll do hacks first next time and see how it goes. Cheers Tom, helpful as always


----------



## luther1

What about lunges Ben?


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> What about lunges Ben?


Yup those would be good too. Will add them in.

How was Op mate?


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> Yup those would be good too. Will add them in.
> 
> How was Op mate?


Ok thanks Ben. Took 3 hrs and I've been in a high risk ward until now,just as a precaution. Back in my room now so got the Internet and tv etc. plugged in to all sort of drips and pain is a managed 6 out of 10. Brought my whey and oats with me so I'll have a nice shake for breakfast


----------



## Galaxy

Ginger Ben said:


> Morning mate, 8th day in today, feel great tbh! Guess meds will be taking hold around now so hopefully I won't suddenly start to feel rubbish. I've dropped about 6lbs in water weight since coming off which is great as starting to see some more definition around certain areas. Mate said I was looking bigger than ever yesterday, it's all an illusion! lol
> 
> All in all feeling good, training is going well, got my cardio plan sorted, diet sorted and feeling motivated as hell to get lean so that's what I'm going to do!
> 
> How you getting on with things?


Sounds on point so mate 

All's good with myself, can't complain really 

Need to start cardio myself, would do the old ticker no harm if nothing else


----------



## Galaxy

luther1 said:


> Ok thanks Ben. Took 3 hrs and I've been in a high risk ward until now,just as a precaution. Back in my room now so got the Internet and tv etc. plugged in to all sort of drips and pain is a managed 6 out of 10. Brought my whey and oats with me so I'll have a nice shake for breakfast


Best of luck with the post op recovery


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> Ok thanks Ben. Took 3 hrs and I've been in a high risk ward until now,just as a precaution. Back in my room now so got the Internet and tv etc. plugged in to all sort of drips and pain is a managed 6 out of 10. Brought my whey and oats with me so I'll have a nice shake for breakfast


That's good mate glad it went well. Shakes all the way for a while I imagine.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Galaxy said:


> Sounds on point so mate
> 
> All's good with myself, can't complain really
> 
> Need to start cardio myself, would do the old ticker no harm if nothing else


Cheers mate, yep all good so far.


----------



## luther1

Galaxy said:


> Best of luck with the post op recovery


Thanks galaxy


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> That's good mate glad it went well. Shakes all the way for a while I imagine.


Cheers Ben. Yes,shakes for a while I think


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning all, no fasted cv this morning as going to head out for a bike ride later on instead. Hopefully it won't be hammering down with rain!

Diet was good yesterday, first day of new plan so a bit of juggling to do but overall it wasn't too bad. Aiming for 3800 cals with a 40%p, 30%c and 30%f ratio.

This makes p 380g, c 285g, f 130g (roughly can't remember exact numbers)


----------



## luther1

Swollen much


----------



## Ginger Ben

Jesus, that looks miserable. How long is recovery?


----------



## Mr_Morocco

luther1 said:


> View attachment 120452
> 
> 
> Swollen much


f*ck me its susan boyles twin brother


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> View attachment 120452
> 
> 
> Swollen much




:lol:


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> Jesus, that looks miserable. How long is recovery?


3-4 weeks apparently. Can't wait!


----------



## Mr_Morocco




----------



## Ginger Ben

Mr_Morocco said:


> View attachment 120456


Pmsl


----------



## Ginger Ben

Snazzy Jim jams too mate... :whistling:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Push day tomorrow! Feels like ages since did push last. Plan tomorrow is lower volume much more weight!

Heavy dips

Cgbp on smith

Ohp on smith

Lat raises

Cable flys

Tri melt down with cables


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> Snazzy Jim jams too mate... :whistling:


M&S ,couldn't think where else to get them from


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning all, push session

Heavy dips

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] PB whoop!

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Standing ohp strict

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Strength way down on these, need to work hard on them again

Lat raises

[email protected]

[email protected]+partials

[email protected]+partials

[email protected]+partials

[email protected] drop to [email protected] drop to [email protected]

Cable flys

[email protected] plates

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

V bar press downs

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Leg raises off end of bench

20,20,15,15

Rope crunches

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Absolutely ruined me today, might be lower calories kicking in or just the way it was today. Felt good though and really happy with dips.


----------



## luther1

is that added kgs on the dips Ben? if so then that's great going


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> is that added kgs on the dips Ben? if so then that's great going


Yes mate, cheers am really pleased with it


----------



## TELBOR

PB's in pct mode 

Good work G1!


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> PB's in pct mode
> 
> Good work G1!


Hell yeah, natty power right! :laugh:


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Hell yeah, natty power right! :laugh:


Must be 

Or your lifting lbs and not kgs :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Must be
> 
> Or your lifting lbs and not kgs :lol:


Lol, no my gym has 25kg plates, it's not Pure :laugh:


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol, no my gym has 25kg plates, it's not Pure :laugh:


Lol, believe it or not pure has 25kg plates


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Lol, believe it or not pure has 25kg plates


Nah I'm not buying that, who'd use them?? Lol


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Nah I'm not buying that, who'd use them?? Lol


Door wedges


----------



## Richie186

Ginger Ben said:


> Morning all, push session
> 
> Heavy dips
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected] PB whoop!
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Standing ohp strict
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Strength way down on these, need to work hard on them again
> 
> Lat raises
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]+partials
> 
> [email protected]+partials
> 
> [email protected]+partials
> 
> [email protected] drop to [email protected] drop to [email protected]
> 
> Cable flys
> 
> [email protected] plates
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> V bar press downs
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Leg raises off end of bench
> 
> 20,20,15,15
> 
> Rope crunches
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Absolutely ruined me today, might be lower calories kicking in or just the way it was today. Felt good though and really happy with dips.


Good work mate. Hitting pb's in natty mode must make you happy. Strong dips too.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Richie186 said:


> Good work mate. Hitting pb's in natty mode must make you happy. Strong dips too.


Thanks mate, yep all seems to be going well so far. Long may it continue!


----------



## 25434

Oroight Ginger Ben  just popping in to check out what's afoot in your gaff...all well I see...well that is good news...have a good weekend...we are nearly there..


----------



## Ginger Ben

Flubs said:


> Oroight Ginger Ben  just popping in to check out what's afoot in your gaff...all well I see...well that is good news...have a good weekend...we are nearly there..


Evening flubbster, thanks for popping in. Have a good one too!


----------



## Sweat

Good work on the PB's you ab chasing ****!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sweat said:


> Good work on the PB's you ab chasing ****!


On that subject, fasted cv time!! Intervals today on the x trainer is the plan with some more core stuff after. Hanging leg raises and decline sit ups I think.


----------



## Galaxy

Ginger Ben said:


> On that subject, fasted cv time!! Intervals today on the x trainer is the plan with some more core stuff after. Hanging leg raises and decline sit ups I think.


Have a good day mate


----------



## TELBOR

Ab chasing ginger brief case wànker...... Morning @Sweat 

Good morning Benjamin too :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Ab chasing ginger brief case wànker...... Morning @Sweat
> 
> Good morning Benjamin too :lol:


Pmsl. Morning mate, good gun polish this morning I see.

I did 25 mins fasted interval training on the x trainer followed by

Kettlebell swings [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] single arm each arm

Viper clean and press

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Done. Sweating like a mofo loved it though. Intervals are way forward, makes time go much quicker too so less boring


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Pmsl. Morning mate, good gun polish this morning I see.
> 
> I did 25 mins fasted interval training on the x trainer followed by
> 
> Kettlebell swings [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] single arm each arm
> 
> Viper clean and press
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Done. Sweating like a mofo loved it though. Intervals are way forward, makes time go much quicker too so less boring


Yes mate, stim free and food free session was well pumped??!! Lol

Nice session mate, mixing it up is brilliant and that's why I'm turning up and doing as I please!

So long as I go, I'm happy. Core is ruined from yesterday 

How is the BF looking, reckon CV is working ?


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Yes mate, stim free and food free session was well pumped??!! Lol
> 
> Nice session mate, mixing it up is brilliant and that's why I'm turning up and doing as I please!
> 
> So long as I go, I'm happy. Core is ruined from yesterday
> 
> How is the BF looking, reckon CV is working ?


Very early days mate but I'm starting to notice some changes around mid section. 99% of it will be water from lowering carbs and being off all gear for 12 days now but strength is still good so that's all dandy with me.

I'm enjoying the cardio tbh and really like the conditioning stuff like kettlebells etc. Will be doing more of that I think as it's just as good as cv for fat burning but more fun and also hits core hard as well.

My gym has a whole section of KB's, vipers, punchbags, trx frame, bulgarian bags, medi balls etc so should be enough there for a good sweat up! Noticed 3 box jump platforms there today that I haven't seen before, might start doing a few plyo moves too to increase power etc.

Doing what you fancy on the day is fun sometimes definitely. I find I need a routine for my weights so that I don't just do the things I like all the time but it's whatever works best for each person.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Very early days mate but I'm starting to notice some changes around mid section. 99% of it will be water from lowering carbs and being off all gear for 12 days now but strength is still good so that's all dandy with me.
> 
> I'm enjoying the cardio tbh and really like the conditioning stuff like kettlebells etc. Will be doing more of that I think as it's just as good as cv for fat burning but more fun and also hits core hard as well.
> 
> My gym has a whole section of KB's, vipers, punchbags, trx frame, bulgarian bags, medi balls etc so should be enough there for a good sweat up! Noticed 3 box jump platforms there today that I haven't seen before, might start doing a few plyo moves too to increase power etc.
> 
> Doing what you fancy on the day is fun sometimes definitely. I find I need a routine for my weights so that I don't just do the things I like all the time but it's whatever works best for each person.


Keep that consistency mate and you'll be in great condition in no time :beer:

Pure has one of those sections, I do like the TRX stuff to warm up on chest tbh 

Haven't done kettle bell stuff in ages, may give it a whirl :lol:

Yeah I keep a the days set in muscle groups, go for a compound on them (except deads  ) and basically do as I please on the isolated stuff lol

I'm sure I'll find a set way soon, once I'm happy with how the mirror treats me lol


----------



## Mr_Morocco

R0BLET said:


> Keep that consistency mate and you'll be in great condition in no time :beer:
> 
> Pure has one of those sections, I do like the TRX stuff to warm up on chest tbh
> 
> Haven't done kettle bell stuff in ages, may give it a whirl :lol:
> 
> Yeah I keep a the days set in muscle groups, go for a compound on them (except deads  ) and basically do as I please on the isolated stuff lol
> 
> I'm sure I'll find a set way soon, once I'm happy with how the mirror treats me lol


My mirror called me a fat cnut the other day :no:


----------



## TELBOR

Mr_Morocco said:


> My mirror called me a fat cnut the other day :no:


I hope you punched it


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Keep that consistency mate and you'll be in great condition in no time :beer:
> 
> Pure has one of those sections, I do like the TRX stuff to warm up on chest tbh
> 
> Haven't done kettle bell stuff in ages, may give it a whirl :lol:
> 
> Yeah I keep a the days set in muscle groups, go for a compound on them (except deads  ) and basically do as I please on the isolated stuff lol
> 
> I'm sure I'll find a set way soon, once I'm happy with how the mirror treats me lol


Hope so! About time I tried at least.... :whistling:

They are good things actually, good for all sorts of different things, seen one with dipping bars on the end so you can get a nice little circuit going.

Still aiming for more size then? I reckon you should get ripped then bang an obscene amount of gear in


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Hope so! About time I tried at least.... :whistling:
> 
> They are good things actually, good for all sorts of different things, seen one with dipping bars on the end so you can get a nice little circuit going.
> 
> Still aiming for more size then? I reckon you should get ripped then bang an obscene amount of gear in


Defo keep at it mate, I think the nice weather - every few days lol helps with CV .

Always aiming for more size aren't I!

Get ripped.... I reckon I could have a six pack in 6 weeks if I dropped to 2k cals sub 100g carbs lol

But it would be horrible!!

Gear.... Erm.... NO!! Lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Defo keep at it mate, I think the nice weather - every few days lol helps with CV .
> 
> Always aiming for more size aren't I!
> 
> Get ripped.... I reckon I could have a six pack in 6 weeks if I dropped to 2k cals sub 100g carbs lol
> 
> But it would be horrible!!
> 
> Gear.... Erm.... NO!! Lol


Couldn't be much worse than now.... 

Get it in you ya fanny, you know you want to :laugh:


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Couldn't be much worse than now....
> 
> Get it in you ya fanny, you know you want to :laugh:


Slag :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Slag :lol:


Just done a cheeky Morries shop got some of those sugar free jellies to have, under 10 cals a pot. Only problem being I picked up some that weren't sugar free and have 20g per pot in!!! Dumb cvnt!!!


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Just done a cheeky Morries shop got some of those sugar free jellies to have, under 10 cals a pot. Only problem being I picked up some that weren't sugar free and have 20g per pot in!!! Dumb cvnt!!!


Yep, dumb cùnt indeed


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Yep, dumb cùnt indeed


Actually had a minor flash of rage when i found out lol. Lucky the jelly isn't across the kitchen wall lol


----------



## Richie186

The 10 calorie ones have 10 calories written on the front in massive letters too. Lol. The mango and passion fruit ones are immense.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Richie186 said:


> The 10 calorie ones have 10 calories written on the front in massive letters too. Lol. The mango and passion fruit ones are immense.


Yeah.....I know.......

Lol


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Actually had a minor flash of rage when i found out lol. Lucky the jelly isn't across the kitchen wall lol


How minor? Did you kick the dog instead or insult one of your employees.......

:lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> How minor? Did you kick the dog instead or insult one of your employees.......
> 
> :lol:


I slammed some limes down on the counter, proper psycho me :laugh:


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> I slammed some limes down on the counter, proper psycho me :laugh:


Scary shít !!


----------



## jon-kent

Ginger Ben said:


> I slammed some limes down on the counter, proper psycho me :laugh:


Fcuking hell mate you need to calm down ! Lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

jon-kent said:


> Fcuking hell mate you need to calm down ! Lol


I know was touch and go at one point lol


----------



## luther1

A temper is the only thing you can't get rid of by losing!


----------



## jon-kent

luther1 said:


> A temper is the only thing you can't get rid of by losing!


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> A temper is the only thing you can't get rid of by losing!


How's the mush desperate Dan?


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> How's the mush desperate Dan?


Still horrendously swollen and numb. To top it all off I've lost 9lb


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> To top it all off I've lost 9lb


Nurses rinsed your wallet?

:lol:


----------



## luther1

R0BLET said:


> Nurses rinsed your wallet?
> 
> :lol:


They rinsed that for £9543 the cnuts


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> They rinsed that for £9543 the cnuts


Ouch!


----------



## Huntingground

Hey Ben,

How's tricks mate?

All good here, back on track, approaching or equalling PBs with no gear so ready to explode on SHIC.

What's the news? Hope you're well anyhow.


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> They rinsed that for £9543 the cnuts


Including the lipo ....... ?

:lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Huntingground said:


> Hey Ben,
> 
> How's tricks mate?
> 
> All good here, back on track, approaching or equalling PBs with no gear so ready to explode on SHIC.
> 
> What's the news? Hope you're well anyhow.


Hi mate,

I'm good thanks. 12 days or so into Pct and setting pbs so can't complain.

Your shic is going to be epic mate, looking forward to seeing how it goes.


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Including the lipo ....... ?
> 
> :lol:


Sucked it out of his ar5e and pinned it in his chin lol


----------



## Huntingground

Ginger Ben said:


> Hi mate,
> 
> I'm good thanks. 12 days or so into Pct and setting pbs so can't complain.
> 
> Your shic is going to be epic mate, looking forward to seeing how it goes.


Good work mate, keep pushing.

Excited too


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Sucked it out of his ar5e and pinned it in his chin lol


I'd of done it for sh1ts and giggles if he'd asked me.

Skinny fat sod could of brought some food with the £9k lol


----------



## Fatstuff

How's things in here


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> How's things in here


Fairing quite well thanks mate, pull session tomorrow so looking forward to that.

Have lowered cals a bit from on cycle and dropped a load of water so condition is still dreadful but getting better lol


----------



## TELBOR

Fatstuff said:


> How's things in here


Tren stan.... All good?


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Ginger Ben said:


> Ouch!


Susan earns that just for an appearance mate


----------



## Fatstuff

R0BLET said:


> Tren stan.... All good?


Yeah, things moving up a notch from today! Got to get my dieting head in the game now, want mid to low teens before the summer is gone!!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> want mid to low teens before the summer is gone!!!


Sounds a bit pedo rapey.....


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning all, pull session today.

Heavy chins

Tbar rows

Db rows

Face pulls

Wide grip upright rows

Biceps


----------



## Sweat

R0BLET said:


> Ab chasing ginger brief case wànker...... Morning @Sweat
> 
> Good morning Benjamin too :lol:


LMAO, brief case ****er, love that quote. Is great line from the series.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Chins

[email protected]+25

[email protected]+40

[email protected]+45 weight PB

[email protected]+35

[email protected]+25

Dbs rows

[email protected]

Face pulls

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Seated machine rows

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]0

[email protected] drop to [email protected] drop to [email protected]

Standing db hammer curls

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Cable drag curls

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Concentration db curls

[email protected]

Negatives - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]


----------



## TELBOR

Fatstuff said:


> Yeah, things moving up a notch from today! Got to get my dieting head in the game now, want mid to low teens before the summer is gone!!!


Moving up a notch in just dieting? Or adding something in?


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Chins
> 
> [email protected]+25
> 
> [email protected]+40
> 
> [email protected]+45 weight PB
> 
> [email protected]+35
> 
> [email protected]+25
> 
> Dbs rows
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Face pulls
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Seated machine rows
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected] drop to [email protected] drop to [email protected]
> 
> Standing db hammer curls
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Cable drag curls
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Concentration db curls
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Negatives - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]


Nice session mate, good way to start the weekend!


----------



## Sweat

Good work on another PCT PB ya fat motherfooker!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning chuffers, rest day today, dog walks but no gym cv. Got roast pork for lunch  It's in the oven now, doing a 6 hour slow roast oooohhh yeahhhh!

Legs tomorrow which is a nice start to the week...

Lower back still not right, was hurting yesterday during session and needed belt to do db rows for support. Really pi55ibg me off tbh. Might need to get someone to look at it and straighten things up as it's a recurring problem.

Just had smoked salmon and scrambled eggs on a bagel for breakfast yum


----------



## Richie186

Ginger Ben said:


> Morning chuffers, rest day today, dog walks but no gym cv. Got roast pork for lunch  It's in the oven now, doing a 6 hour slow roast oooohhh yeahhhh!
> 
> Legs tomorrow which is a nice start to the week...
> 
> Lower back still not right, was hurting yesterday during session and needed belt to do db rows for support. Really pi55ibg me off tbh. Might need to get someone to look at it and straighten things up as it's a recurring problem.
> 
> Just had smoked salmon and scrambled eggs on a bagel for breakfast yum


Smoked salmon for breakfast? Posh ****. Lol

Morning mate. Push day here. Supposed to be legs but they're ****ed after fell running. Have a good one mate.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Richie186 said:


> Smoked salmon for breakfast? Posh ****. Lol
> 
> Morning mate. Push day here. Supposed to be legs but they're ****ed after fell running. Have a good one mate.


Lol only the £1.49 pack of off cuts from morries 

Have a good day mate


----------



## jon-kent

Yeah get someone to have a look at your back mate ! Go somewhere and get folded up lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

jon-kent said:


> Yeah get someone to have a look at your back mate ! Go somewhere and get folded up lol


It's really annoying mate, just feels tight all the time and get a sharp pain in it even just leaning over. Think It's to do with pelvis getting out of allignment. Had it treated before and was good for ages. Might need an mot


----------



## jon-kent

Ginger Ben said:


> It's really annoying mate, just feels tight all the time and get a sharp pain in it even just leaning over. Think It's to do with pelvis getting out of allignment. Had it treated before and was good for ages. Might need an mot


Yeah mate go and get yourself straightened out again ! Then only need a session once every few months just to keep it at bay


----------



## Ginger Ben

Crackling......that is all


----------



## luther1

Just having some bread with the crust cut off dipped in soup. Hope you choke on the 6 hr slow cooked crackling you selfish mofo


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> Just having some bread with the crust cut off dipped in soup. Hope you choke on the 6 hr slow cooked crackling you selfish mofo


Sounds nice.....I suppose.....

Was ace, sorry


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning all. Legs this morning with quadrupal drop sets 

Leg extensions

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] drop [email protected] drop [email protected] drop [email protected] drop [email protected]

[email protected] drop [email protected] drop [email protected] drop [email protected] drop [email protected]

Hack squat machine

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Lower back hurt throughout!! Cvnt

Ham curls

[email protected] each leg

Left leg - [email protected] drop [email protected] drop [email protected] drop [email protected] drop [email protected]

Right leg - [email protected] drop [email protected] drop [email protected] drop [email protected] drop [email protected]

Left leg - [email protected] drop [email protected] drop [email protected] drop [email protected]

Right leg - [email protected] drop [email protected] drop [email protected] drop [email protected]

Calf raises

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] drop [email protected] drop [email protected]

[email protected] drop [email protected] drop [email protected]

10 mins on x trainer to loosen off.

Going to find a sports physio specialist to look at my back. Not something I can ignore/work around now.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Morning all. Legs this morning with quadrupal drop sets
> 
> Leg extensions
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected] drop [email protected] drop [email protected] drop [email protected] drop [email protected]
> 
> [email protected] drop [email protected] drop [email protected] drop [email protected] drop [email protected]
> 
> Hack squat machine
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Lower back hurt throughout!! Cvnt
> 
> Ham curls
> 
> [email protected] each leg
> 
> Left leg - [email protected] drop [email protected] drop [email protected] drop [email protected] drop [email protected]
> 
> Right leg - [email protected] drop [email protected] drop [email protected] drop [email protected] drop [email protected]
> 
> Left leg - [email protected] drop [email protected] drop [email protected] drop [email protected]
> 
> Right leg - [email protected] drop [email protected] drop [email protected] drop [email protected]
> 
> Calf raises
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected] drop [email protected] drop [email protected]
> 
> [email protected] drop [email protected] drop [email protected]
> 
> 10 mins on x trainer to loosen off.
> 
> Going to find a sports physio specialist to look at my back. Not something I can ignore/work around now.


Glass back :whistling:

Plenty done mate, good lad!


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Glass back :whistling:
> 
> Plenty done mate, good lad!


Lol yeah it seems that way! Still powered through a good session though, grr :laugh:

BF or probably mainly water is still dropping. Starting to notice more veins on already lean areas calves and shins today were really noticeable. Waist is coming in too which is good. Long way to go before reach genuine leanness but seems to be going the right way at the moment and so far no drop in strength.


----------



## Richie186

How much weight have you lost in total since end of cycle mate?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Richie186 said:


> How much weight have you lost in total since end of cycle mate?


Don't know mate, haven't weighed myself yet tbh. Didn't want to depress myself and am going just on mirror and strength at the moment. Both are being kind so I'm happy. Will wait a bit longer then see what I weigh.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Just been to osteopath to get back looked at. Very useful actually and seems to have found the problem. My core is stronger on the right side than the left which is pulling pelvis round and causing everything to get tight and put pressure in wrong part of back rather than spreading the load. Got some simple exercises to do every day and she said after a couple of weeks it should start to make a difference.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Just been to osteopath to get back looked at. Very useful actually and seems to have found the problem. My core is stronger on the right side than the left which is pulling pelvis round and causing everything to get tight and put pressure in wrong part of back rather than spreading the load. Got some simple exercises to do every day and she said after a couple of weeks it should start to make a difference.


That's good news mate, found the problem and hopefully a solution!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> That's good news mate, found the problem and hopefully a solution!!


Yes hopefully. Going to spend a few weeks trying to correct the imbalance and then see how it goes. Would be great if it means I can squat and DL again but won't worry about that for now, slowly slowly!


----------



## jon-kent

Good man ! Just dont stop doing the exercises after a few days like i did with my shoulder lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

jon-kent said:


> Good man ! Just dont stop doing the exercises after a few days like i did with my shoulder lol


Lol thanks mate, yeah I'm going to stick with them and fingers crossed all works out well


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Yes hopefully. Going to spend a few weeks trying to correct the imbalance and then see how it goes. Would be great if it means I can squat and DL again but won't worry about that for now, slowly slowly!


Exactly, slowly does it mate


----------



## Ginger Ben

Back still sore but feeling load better. Fasted cv tomorrow. Intervals on x trainer then my core exercises from osteo


----------



## Richie186

Hope that sorts it mate. Nothing worse than a niggling injury that doesn't have the decency to sod off. A bit of patience and it'll be sorted soon enough.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Richie186 said:


> Hope that sorts it mate. Nothing worse than a niggling injury that doesn't have the decency to sod off. A bit of patience and it'll be sorted soon enough.


Cheers richie, yeah hope so mate. Will work around it for now and try to fix it.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Off for cardio. Back is sore but hopefully cardio will loosen it off then I can stretch it off and do some core stuff. Catch you all later


----------



## Ginger Ben

25 mins of interval training done on x trainer followed by osteo stretches and core exercises. Cardio was tough today, sweating hard by the end of it.

I did 5 mins warm up on level 10 then upped it a level each minute to level 18. Then do a minute at 18, drop down to level 13 for a minute, up to 19, down to 13, up to 20, down to 13 etc. Increasing until reach level 24 for final minute and then fall off machine. Seems to work well.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> 25 mins of interval training done on x trainer followed by osteo stretches and core exercises. Cardio was tough today, sweating hard by the end of it.
> 
> I did 5 mins warm up on level 10 then upped it a level each minute to level 18. Then do a minute at 18, drop down to level 13 for a minute, up to 19, down to 13, up to 20, down to 13 etc. Increasing until reach level 24 for final minute and then fall off machine. Seems to work well.


No wonder you was sweating, good work mate :beer:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> No wonder you was sweating, good work mate :beer:


Intervals are the way forward mate. Time goes much quicker too as you're changing something each minute rather than just plodding along.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Intervals are the way forward mate. Time goes much quicker too as you're changing something each minute rather than just plodding along.


Agree mate, that's why it gets boring lol

Keep it snappy over 20 mins and that's job done


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Agree mate, that's why it gets boring lol
> 
> Keep it snappy over 20 mins and that's job done


I've been giving it a bit of this recently too to keep it fresh


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> I've been giving it a bit of this recently too to keep it fresh


Lol can't see vid but "man dancing" says it all


----------



## Sweat

Ginger Ben said:


> Back still sore but feeling load better. Fasted cv tomorrow. Intervals on x trainer then my core exercises from osteo


YOU'VE CHANGED!!!!

Cardio and core!!! Next you will having an brazillian... wait...


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sweat said:


> YOU'VE CHANGED!!!!
> 
> Cardio and core!!! Next you will having an brazillian... wait...


Time to do it again! Off to gym we go.

Nah, fully bald


----------



## biglbs

Morning my fair skinned and strong friend


----------



## TELBOR

Morning G1!


----------



## Ginger Ben

biglbs said:


> Morning my fair skinned and strong friend





R0BLET said:


> Morning G1!


Morning chaps, how are you both?

Cardio and core done today. Did x trainer, 5 min warm up, 5 min steady state then 15 mins hiit. Fooked!

Cycled there and back too


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Morning chaps, how are you both?
> 
> Cardio and core done today. Did x trainer, 5 min warm up, 5 min steady state then 15 mins hiit. Fooked!
> 
> Cycled there and back too


What's the diet like ATM?

Nice way to start the day mate :beer:


----------



## biglbs

All good,a bit sore in places and cold as heating packed up lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> What's the diet like ATM?
> 
> Nice way to start the day mate :beer:


Clean to the point of squeaking and aiming for 3500 cals on cv only days and 3800 on weights days. Was on 4-4300 on cycle so whilst I know it's a risk dropping cals in PCT I think I was over doing it on cycle judging by my bf levels :laugh: so hopefully this level of calories with high protein (over 300g a day) and intense weights and cardio should work well.

Don't plan to lower cals for rest of pct now but will look to do that a week or two afterwards once I'm back training to 100% again without the back issue. I actually don't care if I lose a bit of muscle along the way, getting lean is what I want to do now so that's the plan. Obviously I don't want to lose muscle so will be doing what I can to preserve it.


----------



## Ginger Ben

biglbs said:


> All good,a bit sore in places and cold as heating packed up lol


That's annoying, wouldn't normally be so bad in May but this year!?!?!?!


----------



## Ginger Ben

This looks good!

http://www.wheywhip.com/#!nutritional-info/c1rg5


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Clean to the point of squeaking and aiming for 3500 cals on cv only days and 3800 on weights days. Was on 4-4300 on cycle so whilst I know it's a risk dropping cals in PCT I think I was over doing it on cycle judging by my bf levels :laugh: so hopefully this level of calories with high protein (over 300g a day) and intense weights and cardio should work well.
> 
> Don't plan to lower cals for rest of pct now but will look to do that a week or two afterwards once I'm back training to 100% again without the back issue. I actually don't care if I lose a bit of muscle along the way, getting lean is what I want to do now so that's the plan. Obviously I don't want to lose muscle so will be doing what I can to preserve it.


As said in the text, up them 

With added in CV and a play around with macros they'll be no muscle loss IMO but just fat loss mate.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> This looks good!
> 
> http://www.wheywhip.com/#!nutritional-info/c1rg5


Maybe melted upon arrival


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Maybe melted upon arrival


Sent it to Ross and said to get on it lol


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Sent it to Ross and said to get on it lol


Probably deleted it lol

Yet to get a response on that delivery


----------



## Ginger Ben

Had a look on fitness frog and worked out my TDEE to be between 3200 - 3500 cals depending on whether I define what I do exercise wise as moderate or heavy based on their scale.

Moderate is exercising 3-5 times a week - 3200 cals TDEE

Heavy is 6-7 times a week - 3500 TDEE

This is based on my current weight. So the diet I have been following seems to be about right. I will try and stick to 3500 for now as don't want to be in deficit at the moment and monitor weight over the next week or two.

Weight today was 97.8kg so a drop of about 5kg since heaviest on cycle weight. Strength more or less the same so I'm happy enough with that.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Had a look on fitness frog and worked out my TDEE to be between 3200 - 3500 cals depending on whether I define what I do exercise wise as moderate or heavy based on their scale.
> 
> Moderate is exercising 3-5 times a week - 3200 cals TDEE
> 
> Heavy is 6-7 times a week - 3500 TDEE
> 
> This is based on my current weight. So the diet I have been following seems to be about right. I will try and stick to 3500 for now as don't want to be in deficit at the moment and monitor weight over the next week or two.
> 
> Weight today was 97.8kg so a drop of about 5kg since heaviest on cycle weight. Strength more or less the same so I'm happy enough with that.


Just bloody eat you skinny, ginger, pct loving cùnt!


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Just bloody eat you skinny, ginger, pct loving cùnt!


pmsl, it's that sort of slapdash faggotry that keeps you tiny :laugh: I'm trying to get somewhere here


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> pmsl, it's that sort of slapdash faggotry that keeps you tiny :laugh: I'm trying to get somewhere here


Agreed :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Bloody lovely dinner, pack of tandoori rice, smoked haddock fillet, pile of broccoli and 3 poached eggs. Winner


----------



## Milky

Ginger Ben said:


> Bloody lovely dinner, pack of tandoori rice, smoked haddock fillet, pile of broccoli and 3 poached eggs. Winner


That's one hell of a dinner mate, is that one sitting ?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Milky said:


> That's one hell of a dinner mate, is that one sitting ?


Yes mate had a bit to play with as just adjusting to new diet so meal planning isn't spot on yet.


----------



## Milky

Ginger Ben said:


> Yes mate had a bit to play with as just adjusting to new diet so meal planning isn't spot on yet.


Bloody hell !

I am bloated reading it !


----------



## luther1

2 salmon filets and a pile of mashed spud for me. Bunch of grapes to follow. Still can't chew so soft food for another coupe of weeks prob


----------



## Ginger Ben

Milky said:


> Bloody hell !
> 
> I am bloated reading it !


Was quite a bit of rice I suppose but reasonably normal meal.

I tend to have three main meals a day to fit in with wife and then make up rest of my macros with snacks like shakes, nuts, quark and cereal pwo etc.


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> 2 salmon filets and a pile of mashed spud for me. Bunch of grapes to follow. Still can't chew so soft food for another coupe of weeks prob


Better than soup though mate. How's the recovery going?


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> Better than soup though mate. How's the recovery going?


Ok thanks Ben,pain was horrendous for 5 or so days but down to 4/10 now. Bored senseless so I'm going to try and do a bit of work tomorrow. Car needs a set of tyres and they are 385 35 18 P zeros and got quoted a grand! Meant to have at least another week off but can't afford it tbh.


----------



## Milky

luther1 said:


> 2 salmon filets and a pile of mashed spud for me. Bunch of grapes to follow. Still can't chew so soft food for another coupe of weeks prob


Ooooooooh mash !!!!


----------



## luther1

Milky said:


> Ooooooooh mash !!!!


Are you allowed mash with Paul Milky?


----------



## Milky

luther1 said:


> Are you allowed mash with Paul Milky?


I daren't ask mate in case he increases my Tabata for being lippy :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> Ok thanks Ben,pain was horrendous for 5 or so days but down to 4/10 now. Bored senseless so I'm going to try and do a bit of work tomorrow. Car needs a set of tyres and they are 385 35 18 P zeros and got quoted a grand! Meant to have at least another week off but can't afford it tbh.


That's good mate, pleased It's getting better.

Tyres are a pi55 take arent they! Had to sell my m3 because of running costs, were just stupid.


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> That's good mate, pleased It's getting better.
> 
> Tyres are a pi55 take arent they! Had to sell my m3 because of running costs, were just stupid.


These 'super cars' etc are ok to buy,but fcuk me do they take some upkeep


----------



## Galaxy

Oi up mate, how're things?

Any update on the back? Injuries like this $uck but just have to work around i guess


----------



## Ginger Ben

Galaxy said:


> Oi up mate, how're things?
> 
> Any update on the back? Injuries like this $uck but just have to work around i guess


Hi mate, I'm alright cheers. How's you?

Back is getting better but will be a while before I'm putting much stress through it.

Push session tomorrow so that should be trouble free I hope.


----------



## Galaxy

Ginger Ben said:


> Hi mate, I'm alright cheers. How's you?
> 
> Back is getting better but will be a while before I'm putting much stress through it.
> 
> Push session tomorrow so that should be trouble free I hope.


All good really with me mate, plan on getting a journal at the wknd now so will be calling for your input 

Have a good session tomorrow


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Bloody lovely dinner, pack of tandoori rice, smoked haddock fillet, pile of broccoli and 3 poached eggs. Winner


Bet they weren't as good as my poached eggs 

Morning bro, hope all is well :beer:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Bet they weren't as good as my poached eggs
> 
> Morning bro, hope all is well :beer:


Oh I dont know, they were pretty good! 

All good mate, decided on a rest day today. Woke up in time for gym but back still felt a bit iffy so thought a full rest would be a good idea and I'll do my push session tomorrow instead. Not worth risking aggravating it at this stage when It's nearly better.


----------



## Ginger Ben

So push session being moved to tomorrow plan today is just a couple of dog walks to keep things ticking along.

Tomorrow the plan will be

Heavy Dips

Decline BB bench

Incline fly press

Lat raises

Smithy shoulder press

Tricep destruction on cables


----------



## Fatstuff

I tried your gay oestrogen bread yesterday and I must say, I'm impressed!! :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> I tried your gay oestrogen bread yesterday and I must say, I'm impressed!! :lol:


Pmsl It's nice isn't it. Although I don't eat it anymore. Gave me gyno :laugh:


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> Pmsl It's nice isn't it. Although I don't eat it anymore. Gave me gyno :laugh:


Lol!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Diet bang on today by my new plan. Not sure if It's right for me yet but we will soon find out.

Only problem is I'm still hungry....


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning all. Day 19 of Pct today, 11 to go. Time to see how strength is holding out. Not expecting miracles but looking forward to it.


----------



## Richie186

Morning big fella. Keep smashing it in the gym and you'll lose next to nowt. Have a good one mate. I'm off to bed.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Richie186 said:


> Morning big fella. Keep smashing it in the gym and you'll lose next to nowt. Have a good one mate. I'm off to bed.


Cheers mate, have a good kip!


----------



## Ginger Ben

So push session this morning. Strength started off well but endurance was shot to bits much earlier than usual. Forgot how much better this is when on cycle. Will adjust sessions accordingly from now and keep them shorter and more intense.

Heavy dips

[email protected] warm up

[email protected]+15

[email protected]+25

[email protected]+40

[email protected]+50 PB!

[email protected]+50 drop to [email protected]+25 drop to [email protected]

Decline bench

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] drop to [email protected]

Superset inc db flys

[email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

Superset cable flys

[email protected] plates, [email protected], [email protected]

Superset db lat raises

[email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

Superset CG style db lat raises

[email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

Smith shoulder press

[email protected]

[email protected] Pmsl was wasted by now

[email protected]

V bar press downs

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Plank and side plank for core


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> So push session this morning. Strength started off well but endurance was shot to bits much earlier than usual. Forgot how much better this is when on cycle. Will adjust sessions accordingly from now and keep them shorter and more intense.
> 
> Heavy dips
> 
> [email protected] warm up
> 
> [email protected]+15
> 
> [email protected]+25
> 
> [email protected]+40
> 
> [email protected]+50 PB!
> 
> [email protected]+50 drop to [email protected]+25 drop to [email protected]
> 
> Decline bench
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected] drop to [email protected]
> 
> Superset inc db flys
> 
> [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]
> 
> Superset cable flys
> 
> [email protected] plates, [email protected], [email protected]
> 
> Superset db lat raises
> 
> [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]
> 
> Superset CG style db lat raises
> 
> [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]
> 
> Smith shoulder press
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected] Pmsl was wasted by now
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> V bar press downs
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> ,
> 
> Plank and side plank for core


PB's!!

Good work mate, nice session .


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> PB's!!
> 
> Good work mate, nice session .


Yeah, well happy, thanks mate. Shows strength is still holding but it's endurance that has suffered. I can live with that and just adjust volume down a bit so I'm not repping with the bar at the end :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Yeah, well happy, thanks mate. Shows strength is still holding but it's endurance that has suffered. I can live with that and just adjust volume down a bit so I'm not repping with the bar at the end :lol:


I do a full session with the bar only


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> I do a full session with the bar only


And you'd be pleased about it :laugh:


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> And you'd be pleased about it :laugh:


Too right I would.

See what tomorrow brings with flinty 

Ready for some pain !!


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Too right I would.
> 
> See what tomorrow brings with flinty
> 
> Ready for some pain !!


I imagine you'll vomit :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> I imagine you'll vomit :lol:


Best not, bacon for breakfast lol


----------



## Fatstuff

I have had to up my adex now because of all this ovaries bread u got me eating benjy!!


----------



## TELBOR

Fatstuff said:


> I have had to up my adex now because of all this ovaries bread u got me eating benjy!!


How are the tits looking though :lol:


----------



## Fatstuff

R0BLET said:


> How are the tits looking though :lol:


At least a C cup lol, getting there


----------



## TELBOR

Fatstuff said:


> At least a C cup lol, getting there


Lovely 

Pics please!

:lol:


----------



## Fatstuff

PM'ed lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> I have had to up my adex now because of all this ovaries bread u got me eating benjy!!


Must be that mate, couldn't be the bsi gear Pmsl


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> Must be that mate, couldn't be the bsi gear Pmsl


Ouch lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> Ouch lol


Lol


----------



## biglbs

Pb's off cycle and a massive workrate too,you sure you are off buddy?


----------



## Ginger Ben

biglbs said:


> Pb's off cycle and a massive workrate too,you sure you are off buddy?


Lol yes mate, was only dips I was strong on. Endurance died after that.


----------



## biglbs

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol yes mate, was only dips I was strong on. Endurance died after that.


Nitrogen uptake for ya


----------



## Ginger Ben

biglbs said:


> Nitrogen uptake for ya


I forgot how much being on cycle makes you want to train for hours. Will adjust volume a bit and see how it goes next time.


----------



## flinty90

alrate ginger knackers .. hows things going in here bro you finally got any testicles back yet lol X


----------



## Sweat

Ace work on the weighted dips mate, they are lots of fun to do and i've always found them relatively easy, even when I was 115kg I could put 3 plates on and do 10 reps. Dominant triceps and a pidgeon chest is what I got though!


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> alrate ginger knackers .. hows things going in here bro you finally got any testicles back yet lol X


Hey mate, yep they are just swell thanks :laugh:

11 days to go then I'm off everything and it's back to creatine power! :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sweat said:


> Ace work on the weighted dips mate, they are lots of fun to do and i've always found them relatively easy, even when I was 115kg I could put 3 plates on and do 10 reps. Dominant triceps and a pidgeon chest is what I got though!


I'm a big fan of them tbh. 3 plates is next weeks target. Hope the bloody dipping station can handle it, it's a bit home made looking lol


----------



## Sweat

Ginger Ben said:


> I'm a big fan of them tbh. 3 plates is next weeks target. Hope the bloody dipping station can handle it, it's a bit home made looking lol


By next week you'll of dropped 10kg in bodyfat anyway, all the CV you're doing now!  So really you should aim for 70 or 80kg! No point messing around here!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sweat said:


> By next week you'll of dropped 10kg in bodyfat anyway, all the CV you're doing now!  So really you should aim for 70 or 80kg! No point messing around here!!


Bodyweight got to be the ultimate goal hasn't it lol. Bloke at the gym can do them and he's only 70kg, bloody impressive dipping 70kg at all let alone when that's all you weigh!

They put a wish list up in the gym today, I asked for DB's up to 100kg and a hammer strength seated row. Bet they get more treadmills.....


----------



## Sweat

Ginger Ben said:


> Bodyweight got to be the ultimate goal hasn't it lol. Bloke at the gym can do them and he's only 70kg, bloody impressive dipping 70kg at all let alone when that's all you weigh!
> 
> They put a wish list up in the gym today, I asked for DB's up to 100kg and a hammer strength seated row. Bet they get more treadmills.....


Lies, you asked for one of those vibrating plate things and a dildo shaped like a kettlebell!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sweat said:


> Lies, you asked for one of those vibrating plate things and a dildo shaped like a kettlebell!


lol, don't have either of those yet oddly enough. Somebody wrote "women, fit ones" hahaha


----------



## Sweat

Ginger Ben said:


> lol, don't have either of those yet oddly enough. Somebody wrote "women, fit ones" hahaha


Whoever wrote that is a fricking legend!!! Ace request from that guy/girl!!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Went to mums for dinner. Shed only gone and bought crispy duck and Chinese nibbles. Oh well, was nice


----------



## Ginger Ben

Pull session and 20 mins steady state cardio tomorrow afternoon is the plan.

Switcharoo on the pull session

Hammer grip pull downs supersetted with bw chin ups

Db rows heavy

Tbar rows volume

Face pulls

Upright rows

Bicep mash up


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> Went to mums for dinner. Shed only gone and bought crispy duck and Chinese nibbles. Oh well, was nice


If it was round you're mums Ben then it would have been rude not to


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> If it was round you're mums Ben then it would have been rude not to


Also those meals don't count apparently...


----------



## TELBOR

Morning fatty


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Morning fatty


Morning twiggy. Chest feels damaged lol.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Morning twiggy. Chest feels damaged lol.


That's what I like to hear!

:beer:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> That's what I like to hear!
> 
> :beer:


Been up for three huge pi55es in night lol. Must have eaten something diuretic yesterday lol

Pull session and cardio and core today!

Enjoy your session, show him no mercy


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Been up for three huge pi55es in night lol. Must have eaten something diuretic yesterday lol
> 
> Pull session and cardio and core today!
> 
> Enjoy your session, show him no mercy


Just the one píss here 

3 is a little silly lol

Plenty to go at then mate! Haha, I'll go easy on him


----------



## Sweat

Ginger Ben said:


> Been up for three huge pi55es in night lol. Must have eaten something diuretic yesterday lol
> 
> Pull session and cardio and core today!
> 
> Enjoy your session, show him no mercy


3 mate... tis nothing, no sh1t, when I on stims/vit C/high water daily I p1ss 5-6 times a night, wake up at least 2kg, maybe 3-3.5kg lighter. Stupid.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sweat said:


> 3 mate... tis nothing, no sh1t, when I on stims/vit C/high water daily I p1ss 5-6 times a night, wake up at least 2kg, maybe 3-3.5kg lighter. Stupid.


You aren't normal lol


----------



## Sweat

Ginger Ben said:


> You aren't normal lol


Normal is over rated too!


----------



## Fatstuff

Sweat said:


> Normal is over rated too!


Everything is overrated to u lol


----------



## Sweat

Fatstuff said:


> Everything is overrated to u lol


True, everything is over rated!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Afternoon all, back hurts again. Annoying.

Pull session

Chins

15

[email protected]+15

[email protected]+25

[email protected]+30

6 negs @+30

[email protected]

Db rows

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Tbar rows

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Face pulls

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] drop to [email protected] drop to [email protected]

St bar upright rows

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Bicep supersets on cables


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:
 

> Afternoon all, back hurts again. Annoying.
> 
> Pull session
> 
> Chins
> 
> 15
> 
> [email protected]+15
> 
> [email protected]+25
> 
> [email protected]+30
> 
> 6 negs @+30
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Db rows
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Tbar rows
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Face pulls
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected] drop to [email protected] drop to [email protected]
> 
> St bar upright rows
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Bicep supersets on cables


Nice session Benjamin, now eat!! Eaaaaaaaaaat!!


----------



## loganator

Nice session pal , sorry to hear your back is giving you jip again


----------



## TELBOR

loganator said:


> Nice session pal , sorry to hear your back is giving you jip again


He's getting old mate


----------



## Ginger Ben

Cheers guys. Might have to lay off gym for a few days. Legs next and can't do that with back like this so may as well rest up and see what happens. So annoying as was just in a good rhythm again.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Cheers guys. Might have to lay off gym for a few days. Legs next and can't do that with back like this so may as well rest up and see what happens. So annoying as was just in a good rhythm again.


Laying off in PCT..... Tut tut tut.


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Laying off in PCT..... Tut tut tut.


Haha fvck off


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:
 

> Haha fvck off


If you didn't live so far away I'd come rounds your, smash your wife in, then cook some chicken off, then have a word with you!!

:lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> If you didn't live so far away I'd come rounds your, smash your wife in, then cook some chicken off, then have a word with you!!
> 
> :lol:


Lol what a shame I do :laugh:


----------



## Huntingground

Evening Ben, how are you mate? What's the issue with the back?

All good here, just ate a 14" pizza and am still hungry. Got a monster cheesecake too


----------



## Ginger Ben

Huntingground said:


> Evening Ben, how are you mate? What's the issue with the back?
> 
> All good here, just ate a 14" pizza and am still hungry. Got a monster cheesecake too


Hello mate, ribeye steak, red cabbage, carrots and spuds for me  oh and a yorkie lol

Lower back is totally knackered basically. Osteo said right glute and core muscles are too tight and pulling hips out of line and therefore lower spine is a bit twisted. It's only muscular luckily but can't put any pressure through my core, which is hard to avoid!

Luckily Mrs is a qualified sports massage therapist so she's giving it all a good fisting to losen it up 

Got to take a good few days off all activity though as It's really bad tonight. Not happy but not much I can do really.


----------



## Galaxy

Ginger Ben said:


> Hello mate, ribeye steak, red cabbage, carrots and spuds for me  oh and a yorkie lol
> 
> Lower back is totally knackered basically. Osteo said right glute and core muscles are too tight and pulling hips out of line and therefore lower spine is a bit twisted. It's only muscular luckily but can't put any pressure through my core, which is hard to avoid!
> 
> Luckily Mrs is a qualified sports massage therapist so she's giving it all a good fisting to losen it up
> 
> Got to take a good few days off all activity though as It's really bad tonight. Not happy but not much I can do really.


That $hit mate re the back problem, any idea how long it will be? So with that in mind, no fvcking slacking on the food ffs, got to keep them gains ha


----------



## M_at

Ginger Ben said:


> Osteo said right glute and core muscles are too tight and pulling hips out of line and therefore lower spine is a bit twisted.


Have you been seeing my osteo :lol:

That's exactly what I have going on - have some stretches to try and help sort it out.


----------



## Ginger Ben

M_at said:


> Have you been seeing my osteo :lol:
> 
> That's exactly what I have going on - have some stretches to try and help sort it out.


It's fvcking agony mate. Basically in constant pain at the moment. Voltarol and red wine taking edge off lol.

Hope you sort yours soon.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Random. Just quoted @Galaxy but got somebody else. Weird.

Was going to say I don't know mate, just got to work it out. It's fvcking annoying though last ten days of Pct now and can't train! Oh well to be honest I'm not sure my cycle was that successful anyway tbh.

Operation get lean is still the plan!


----------



## M_at

Ginger Ben said:


> It's fvcking agony mate. Basically in constant pain at the moment. Voltarol and red wine taking edge off lol.
> 
> Hope you sort yours soon.


I've managed to lessen a load of it with a new mattress. The old one was just doing me in - I sleep like a log now and wake up basically pain free.


----------



## Galaxy

Ginger Ben said:


> Random. Just quoted @Galaxy but got somebody else. Weird.
> 
> Was going to say I don't know mate, just got to work it out. It's fvcking annoying though last ten days of Pct now and can't train! Oh well to be honest I'm not sure my cycle was that successful anyway tbh.
> 
> Operation get lean is still the plan!


Fair enough mate. timing could be better alrite!

Going for the full abs so?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Galaxy said:


> Fair enough mate. timing could be better alrite!
> 
> Going for the full abs so?


Going for as close as I can get


----------



## Ginger Ben

M_at said:


> I've managed to lessen a load of it with a new mattress. The old one was just doing me in - I sleep like a log now and wake up basically pain free.


Good stuff mate, good sleep is vital


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Going for as close as I can get


Didn't know One Direction wanted a ginger lad??!!



Enjoy the wine Benjamin x


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Didn't know One Direction wanted a ginger lad??!!
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy the wine Benjamin x


Needed some more alpha so called me up :laugh:

Fvcking need it mate, pain is not going away. First wine since Xmas day!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Up early. Back hurting. Dogs whining. Joy


----------



## Huntingground

Ginger Ben said:


> Hello mate, ribeye steak, red cabbage, carrots and spuds for me  oh and a yorkie lol
> 
> Lower back is totally knackered basically. Osteo said right glute and core muscles are too tight and pulling hips out of line and therefore lower spine is a bit twisted. It's only muscular luckily but can't put any pressure through my core, which is hard to avoid!
> 
> Luckily Mrs is a qualified sports massage therapist so she's giving it all a good fisting to losen it up
> 
> Got to take a good few days off all activity though as It's really bad tonight. Not happy but not much I can do really.


Nice eating mate.

Fisting, haahaa, I'll pass on that. Must be handy having a missus on hand to provide a steady streams of sports massages!!

Hope the back recovers, rest!!


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Needed some more alpha so called me up :laugh:
> 
> Fvcking need it mate, pain is not going away. First wine since Xmas day!


Good for you mate, half a year and no wine is a good effort!

Dog up at 6am, good prep for when you bang some kids out


----------



## Ginger Ben

Food good today and had a red hot bath so back is feeling nice and lose.

Done an hours fasted dog walk across the gallops this morning and heading out for an hour or so at 3 for another one with some friends and their poochy.

Pub dinner tonight for a treat but will make a reasonably sensible choice 

Bf seems to be dropping nice and gradually. Seeing more detail around ab area and some veins across top of legs. Quite a way off "abs" still but It's going the right way and still on fairly high cals and no stims yet.


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Ginger Ben said:


> Food good today and had a red hot bath so back is feeling nice and lose.
> 
> Done an hours fasted dog walk across the gallops this morning and heading out for an hour or so at 3 for another one with some friends and their poochy.
> 
> Pub dinner tonight for a treat but will make a reasonably sensible choice
> 
> Bf seems to be dropping nice and gradually. Seeing more detail around ab area and some veins across top of legs. Quite a way off "abs" still but It's going the right way and still on fairly high cals and no stims yet.


You not got a sauna at your gym mate? Does wonders for back pain


----------



## Ginger Ben

Mr_Morocco said:


> You not got a sauna at your gym mate? Does wonders for back pain


Think there is but It's in swimming pool area and I have a gym only membership. Might see if i can use it though.


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Ginger Ben said:


> Think there is but It's in swimming pool area and I have a gym only membership. Might see if i can use it though.


It defo helps, if its empty get flat on your back against the hot wood for about 20 mins then after have a cold shower or jump into the pool


----------



## Ginger Ben

Might have a mixed grill tonight


----------



## Galaxy

Ginger Ben said:


> Might have a mixed grill tonight


Sounds alot better thsn my chicken and rice


----------



## Ginger Ben

Mixed grill - steak, chicken, gammon, sausage, black pudding, fried egg, sweet potato fries, peas, mushrooms.

Salted caramel chocolate torte and ice cream for pud.

Cardio tomorrow!!!


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Mixed grill - steak, chicken, gammon, sausage, black pudding, fried egg, sweet potato fries, peas, mushrooms.
> 
> Salted caramel chocolate torte and ice cream for pud.
> 
> Cardio tomorrow!!!


Fat fúck 

Beans over peas would have been nicer :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Remind me what you ate yesterday.... :whistling:

Lol


----------



## Sweat

Ben your on the road to ZYYZYZY so do not worry what Roblet ate yesterday (he is bulking and doing well on a side note)....

You need to concentrate on abs abs abs!! 

Side side note, hope back is better soon buddy.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sweat said:


> Ben your on the road to ZYYZYZY so do not worry what Roblet ate yesterday (he is bulking and doing well on a side note)....
> 
> You need to concentrate on abs abs abs!!
> 
> Side side note, hope back is better soon buddy.


Lol, can you teach me to pout in photos so I can complete the look?

Back is better thanks but still hurting mate. Rubbish nights sleep again as kept waking up having to move. Hopefully today will be last bad day of it.

So no training at all today as giving myself a few days off totally. Same yesterday but walked for two hours with dog so would have burnt some calories doing that. Swiftly replaced by dinner lol.

3300 is todays target, that's my maintenance according to an online calculator so will stick to that whilst not training then back up to 3500 on gym days (weights days, cardio days will keep at 3300).


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Remind me what you ate yesterday.... :whistling:
> 
> Lol


Lots of crap 

Morning G1!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Going to update this post throughout the day to see what you all think of a typical day at the moment. Be interested in thoughts based on my goals currently which are to get leaner but preserve muscle (9 days of PCT to go!)

Meal 1 - 40g natty peanut butter with 2 scoops caramel macchiato whey mixed with 500ml water - 434 cals - 8c - 22f - 54p

Meal 2 - 6 large eggs scrambled, 1 tsp EVOO, 1 mini bagel - 597 cals - 21c - 38f - 40p

Meal 3 - 250g chicken breast, half can of mixed curried beans, 1tsp evoo - 633 cals - 26c - 22f - 85p

Meal 4/snack - 50g mixed nuts (no salt), 1 M&S choc chip cookie  - 465 cals - 16c - 40f - 6p

Meal 5 - 250g chicken, 200g spuds, onion, carrots, feta cheese, evoo

Meal 6 - 40g peanut butter, 2 scoops milk & whey protein

Totals for day - 3268 cals - 171g fat, 96g carbs, 332 protein

That's my higher fat, lower carb day as didn't do any training at all. Will be doing same thing today, different meals but aiming for similar macros.


----------



## flinty90

morning big ginna hope your ok mate , have a good week and keep hitting hit hard you testicle loving cnut X


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> morning big ginna hope your ok mate , have a good week and keep hitting hit hard you testicle loving cnut X


Lol, cheers mate, have a good one too


----------



## Sweat

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol, can you teach me to pout in photos so I can complete the look?
> 
> Back is better thanks but still hurting mate. Rubbish nights sleep again as kept waking up having to move. Hopefully today will be last bad day of it.
> 
> So no training at all today as giving myself a few days off totally. Same yesterday but walked for two hours with dog so would have burnt some calories doing that. Swiftly replaced by dinner lol.
> 
> 3300 is todays target, that's my maintenance according to an online calculator so will stick to that whilst not training then back up to 3500 on gym days (weights days, cardio days will keep at 3300).


Sounds like a good plan mate. Think this time off gym and with me eating like a pig for a while has helped boost my metabolism so hopefully won't be as severe when I come to cut again. Then again if it is I not care, just means more stims! 

How you finding the ECA?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sweat said:


> Sounds like a good plan mate. Think this time off gym and with me eating like a pig for a while has helped boost my metabolism so hopefully won't be as severe when I come to cut again. Then again if it is I not care, just means more stims!
> 
> How you finding the ECA?


Haven't started it yet mate. Waiting until clear of pct and also wanted to see what just diet tweaks and adding cv would do on it's own. Will hit cv for next couple of weeks and then look to add it in from there. Thinking just pre fasted cardio but might try it pre weights too to see if any good.


----------



## Richie186

Ginger Ben said:


> Haven't started it yet mate. Waiting until clear of pct and also wanted to see what just diet tweaks and adding cv would do on it's own. Will hit cv for next couple of weeks and then look to add it in from there. Thinking just pre fasted cardio but might try it pre weights too to see if any good.


2 lasses in the gym using Dhacks eca and they've really leaned up. One was a porker anyway so you'd expect that but the other was lean (fit) and even she is visably leaner.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Richie186 said:


> 2 lasses in the gym using Dhacks eca and they've really leaned up. One was a porker anyway so you'd expect that but the other was lean (fit) and even she is visably leaner.


From what I hear it packs quite the kick!


----------



## Sweat

Ginger Ben said:


> From what I hear it packs quite the kick!


I did 2 x power stack and 1 x ECA, stim d1ck may of occurred!!! Lol!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sweat said:


> I did 2 x power stack and 1 x ECA, stim d1ck may of occurred!!! Lol!


Always has to be one better with you doesn't it.... :lol:

Surprised you noticed....


----------



## Breda

Greetings all how's things In here stud muffins


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> Greetings all how's things In here stud muffins


FPMSL nice avi mate!

Good to see you around mate, what's been going on?

All good in here, 9 days left of pct and I've hurt my back.... lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

Really want to hit gym after watching these vids


----------



## Ginger Ben




----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


> FPMSL nice avi mate!
> 
> Good to see you around mate, what's been going on?
> 
> All good in here, 9 days left of pct and I've hurt my back.... lol


Needed changin man the last 1 was about a year old

Same old sh!t for me mate I gutted to hear about the injury must be a right pain in the back (you see what I did there) especially after your pbs but least its not mid cycle

Suppose its one of those things I hope its not to bad mate.

So whats on the cards? A weeks rest with plenty of anti inflams and pain killers?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> Needed changin man the last 1 was about a year old
> 
> Same old sh!t for me mate I gutted to hear about the injury must be a right pain in the back (you see what I did there) especially after your pbs but least its not mid cycle
> 
> Suppose its one of those things I hope its not to bad mate.
> 
> So whats on the cards? A weeks rest with plenty of anti inflams and pain killers?


You still doing the door work?

Yeah it's a right pain but it's subsided quite a lot today. Won't be able to do things like rows for a while until it fully heals but should be able to hit some weights at some point this week. I'm going to see how it feels and go from there. Tomorrow off, hoping to do at least some CV on Wednesday and Thursday and see how that goes.

PB's were flying on cycle and even hit a few in pct but not to worried about that at the moment. Need to get 100% so I can start doing deads again, really miss them and back is suffering (looks wise) because of it I reckon. Operation get lean is focus at the moment.

Hows your training going? Looking a good sized lump in avi. Even got some legs, well not calfs obviously


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


> You still doing the door work?
> 
> Yeah it's a right pain but it's subsided quite a lot today. Won't be able to do things like rows for a while until it fully heals but should be able to hit some weights at some point this week. I'm going to see how it feels and go from there. Tomorrow off, hoping to do at least some CV on Wednesday and Thursday and see how that goes.
> 
> PB's were flying on cycle and even hit a few in pct but not to worried about that at the moment. Need to get 100% so I can start doing deads again, really miss them and back is suffering (looks wise) because of it I reckon. Operation get lean is focus at the moment.
> 
> Hows your training going? Looking a good sized lump in avi. Even got some legs, well not calfs obviously


Still on the doors mate so much fanny around I love it lol

Glad to hear its on the mend hope it hasnt set you back too far but you're a bit of a unit so I wouldn't worry to much... the looks thing is probably in your head more than anything

You'll know when the time Is right to hit those deads mate and I have been readin you cnut I know all about your pct pbs lol

Training is ok at the minute not lovin nor hating just doin wat I no needs to be done. Not sure what my goals are at the moment so thats not helping. Got a bit of leg goin on but they'd be bigger if I was white and as for my calfs... fuk em the black pricks


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> Still on the doors mate so much fanny around I love it lol
> 
> Glad to hear its on the mend hope it hasnt set you back too far but you're a bit of a unit so I wouldn't worry to much... the looks thing is probably in your head more than anything
> 
> You'll know when the time Is right to hit those deads mate and I have been readin you cnut I know all about your pct pbs lol
> 
> Training is ok at the minute not lovin nor hating just doin wat I no needs to be done. Not sure what my goals are at the moment so thats not helping. Got a bit of leg goin on but they'd be bigger if I was white and as for my calfs... fuk em the black pricks


Haha got to be a plus point hasn't it, bet you get a load of dirty sorts trying it on in that job.

Training goals should always be to get bigger, unless you get fat then it needs to be get leaner. Simple


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


> Haha got to be a plus point hasn't it, bet you get a load of dirty sorts trying it on in that job.
> 
> Training goals should always be to get bigger, unless you get fat then it needs to be get leaner. Simple


Its the only reason I turn up each week lol

Of course gettin bigger is the main goal but some days I want to see abs others i dont care which is causin inconsistency in my diet

Bit confused at the minute mate. Neva cut in my life guess I'm a bit scared


----------



## 25434

Ullo Ginger Ben..just sloooshing in to see if you're okay...hummmm...not quite hey? have a t'internet hug..((o)).....wee one cos it's only Monday...have a good week if you can dude....


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Breda said:


> Its the only reason I turn up each week lol
> 
> Of course gettin bigger is the main goal but some days I want to see abs others i dont care which is causin inconsistency in my diet
> 
> Bit confused at the minute mate. Neva cut in my life guess I'm a bit scared


Summer time is lean time, but if you got no holidays planned then f*ck abs


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> Its the only reason I turn up each week lol
> 
> Of course gettin bigger is the main goal but some days I want to see abs others i dont care which is causin inconsistency in my diet
> 
> Bit confused at the minute mate. Neva cut in my life guess I'm a bit scared


Exactly how I felt mate but just finally got fed up of not having some decent definition. Not just abs but generally.

I look alright in a t shirt but I know underneath because I don't have abs I don't look how i want to and that pi55es me off. Well it has for the last time lol.

Nothing to be scared of if you do it on aas as well. Test,tren,mast and you'll be laughing. Chuck some winny in at the beginning and end and jobs a goodun. Lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

Flubs said:


> Ullo Ginger Ben..just sloooshing in to see if you're okay...hummmm...not quite hey? have a t'internet hug..((o)).....wee one cos it's only Monday...have a good week if you can dude....


Cheers flubs, hope you're doing good too.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Ginger Ben said:


> Going to update this post throughout the day to see what you all think of a typical day at the moment. Be interested in thoughts based on my goals currently which are to get leaner but preserve muscle (9 days of PCT to go!)
> 
> Meal 1 - 40g natty peanut butter with 2 scoops caramel macchiato whey mixed with 500ml water - 434 cals - 8c - 22f - 54p
> 
> Meal 2 - 6 large eggs scrambled, 1 tsp EVOO, 1 mini bagel - 597 cals - 21c - 38f - 40p
> 
> Meal 3 - 250g chicken breast, half can of mixed curried beans, 1tsp evoo - 633 cals - 26c - 22f - 85p
> 
> Meal 4/snack - 50g mixed nuts (no salt), 1 M&S choc chip cookie  - 465 cals - 16c - 40f - 6p
> 
> Meal 5 - 250g chicken, 200g spuds, onion, carrots, feta cheese, evoo
> 
> Meal 6 - 40g peanut butter, 2 scoops milk & whey protein
> 
> Totals for day - 3268 cals - 171g fat, 96g carbs, 332 protein
> 
> That's my higher fat, lower carb day as didn't do any training at all. Will be doing same thing today, different meals but aiming for similar macros.


Yesterdays final diet.

Thoughts??


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Yesterdays final diet.
> 
> Thoughts??


Looks nice to me tbh lol

Trying your new coconut milk today?


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


>


LEGEND!!!

You sick mutha f*cker!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Looks nice to me tbh lol
> 
> Trying your new coconut milk today?


Meal 1 - can of coconut milk and 3 scoops caramel macchiato whey 

It's good!


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Meal 1 - can of coconut milk and 3 scoops caramel macchiato whey
> 
> It's good!


Around 800 cals then 

Good lad!


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> LEGEND!!!
> 
> You sick mutha f*cker!!


Love his attitude, no BS just get in and lift. Fvck Rom, fvck everything, just lift. Pmsl


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Love his attitude, no BS just get in and lift. Fvck Rom, fvck everything, just lift. Pmsl


Bloody works for him doesnt it!

Chinese guy doing deads is a unit too - one in Joe 90 specs


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Bloody works for him doesnt it!
> 
> Chinese guy doing deads is a unit too - one in Joe 90 specs


That Clark Kent looking mutha fuka? lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Around 800 cals then
> 
> Good lad!


Typo was two scoops but still 745 cals with only 8g carbs  Probably be sh1tting through the eye of a needle later pmsl


----------



## Richie186

Every gym needs a CT Fletcher in it. I saw another video of him in his gym. Some of the graffiti said it all

Fcuk range of movement

Fcuk doms

Fcuk rest days

Fcuk over training.

Love it.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> That Clark Kent looking mutha fuka? lol


Yeah thats him 

Other Asian guy seems to be growing well on each video coming out don't you think?


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Yeah thats him
> 
> Other Asian guy seems to be growing well on each video coming out don't you think?


Yeah he's got a strong little team there hasn't he. God it would be awesome to be able to train with him bellowing at you. Reckoin I'd make more progress in 3 months with him than all year on my own.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Yeah he's got a strong little team there hasn't he. God it would be awesome to be able to train with him bellowing at you. Reckoin I'd make more progress in 3 months with him than all year on my own.


Agreed lol

I think anyone would grow with him by their side.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Meal 2 - 6 whole eggs, 35g chedder, 1 tsp olive oil

1350 cals so far today with 8g carbs


----------



## Ginger Ben

Still no cv. Back better but now pain seems to have moved to right butt cheek which is trapping a nerve making whole of my lower right leg ache and get pins and needles. Back to osteo I think!


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Still no cv. Back better but now pain seems to have moved to right butt cheek which is trapping a nerve making whole of my lower right leg ache and get pins and needles. Back to osteo I think!


Sounds a little like sciatica ..... ?


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Sounds a little like sciatica ..... ?


Yeah could be mate any idea how to get rid of it?,


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Yeah could be mate any idea how to get rid of it?,


Tbh mate, those who have it have a job getting rid of it! I think it deep muscle work to free up the nerve. Does you mrs know ?


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Tbh mate, those who have it have a job getting rid of it! I think it deep muscle work to free up the nerve. Does you mrs know ?


She thinks It's possible but there's a big difference between trapping nerve and sciatica apparently. Hopefully it will work itself loose with some massage and heat treatment. Going for a push session tomorrow either way, fvck all this time going backwards lol


----------



## Fatstuff

sorry to hear about ur back m8, nothing worse than something getting in the way of ur training when things are going well


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> sorry to hear about ur back m8, nothing worse than something getting in the way of ur training when things are going well


Bloody annoying mate, really is. Keeping diet solid though as that's all I can do at the moment. Will get in there tomorrow regardless and see how it goes. Push session shouldn't cause any issues


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> Bloody annoying mate, really is. Keeping diet solid though as that's all I can do at the moment. Will get in there tomorrow regardless and see how it goes. Push session shouldn't cause any issues


#

i hope not m8, bench and OHP could mash it up a bit lol, id stick to dumbbells and a touch lighter and feel the contractions personally (not that u asked for my opinion , just thought id crowbar it in anyway lol)


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> #
> 
> i hope not m8, bench and OHP could mash it up a bit lol, id stick to dumbbells and a touch lighter and feel the contractions personally (not that u asked for my opinion , just thought id crowbar it in anyway lol)


Hmm true, maybe cardio and core would be safer. Really is so annoying, good bye on cycle gains lol


----------



## TELBOR

fight through it mate!!

But defo get mrs to give you a pro massage lol


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> Hmm true, maybe cardio and core would be safer. Really is so annoying, good bye on cycle gains lol


dont be down ginger, just get back on the gear :rolleye:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> fight through it mate!!
> 
> But defo get mrs to give you a pro massage lol


Problem with backs is you can't really fight through it, tried that and made it worse. 



Fatstuff said:


> dont be down ginger, just get back on the gear :rolleye:


Lol, no, that's not the answer. Tbh I'm not really feeling the love for gear anymore so might stick to being natty for rest of this year and see how it goes.


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> Problem with backs is you can't really fight through it, tried that and made it worse.
> 
> Lol, no, that's not the answer. Tbh I'm not really feeling the love for gear anymore so might stick to being natty for rest of this year and see how it goes.


heard that before lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> heard that before lol


It's true lol. I'm not saying never (not by a long way) but I have to admit that when it's all done and dusted I'm left dissapointed. I am doing something wrong but I don't know what. Until I can do it all right then there's no point spending money on gear, ancillaries etc.

Ideally I'd get somebody to mentor me natty for a while and then move on to a cycle under advice, but I can't afford that either


----------



## biglbs

A good osteo will realign it mate,i pain run around to front as well?


----------



## Richie186

Maybe it's just finding the right compound for you mate. Tren messed with your head and dbol made you feel crap as it did with me. Your diet and training are always good so maybe trying something different on the gear front might work.


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


> It's true lol. I'm not saying never (not by a long way) but I have to admit that when it's all done and dusted I'm left dissapointed. I am doing something wrong but I don't know what. Until I can do it all right then there's no point spending money on gear, ancillaries etc.
> 
> Ideally I'd get somebody to mentor me natty for a while and then move on to a cycle under advice, but I can't afford that either


Perhaps my ginger friend, staying on test indefinitely in the answer to your woes


----------



## TELBOR

Richie186 said:


> Maybe it's just finding the right compound for you mate. Tren messed with your head and dbol made you feel crap as it did with me. Your diet and training are always good so maybe trying something different on the gear front might work.


He needs to try tren ace doesnt he.

IF i do some pinning again, it will be in there - MAHOOSIVE BOULDERS! 

@Ginger Ben, do same as me with your back and totally sack off anything lower related. Lats, Lats, Lats lol


----------



## biglbs

Breda said:


> Perhaps my ginger friend, staying on test indefinitely in the answer to your woes


Why have you got a plaster on your dick mate,you cut it?


----------



## Richie186

Tren ace knocks the cr*p out of tren e IMO. But then that's just me. I know loads swear by dbol but ill never touch the stuff again as long as I live. Everyone is different I suppose.


----------



## Breda

biglbs said:


> Why have you got a plaster on your dick mate,you cut it?


Its diseased and battered the plaster is there to hint at this


----------



## Breda

R0BLET said:


> He needs to try tren ace doesnt he.
> 
> IF i do some pinning again, it will be in there - MAHOOSIVE BOULDERS!
> 
> @Ginger Ben, do same as me with your back and totally sack off anything lower related. Lats, Lats, Lats lol


I need to try some of that too... I loved tren and it loved me too

I dont target my lower back at all... cant be assed for me its all about rowing


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Why not just do test with var/winny, your diet is bang on and so is your training, not everyone reacts the same to the same compounds. Stay natty for awhile and see how it goes if you jump back on get on prop with var or winny for 6 weeks, im doing short ester cycles only from now on


----------



## Ginger Ben

biglbs said:


> A good osteo will realign it mate,i pain run around to front as well?


They sorted original problem last week but has cause a new pain deep inside right glute. Think muscle is tight and pinching sciatic nerve. Going to keep stretching it and massaging and hopefully it will loosen. If not then back to osteo


----------



## Ginger Ben

All useful thoughts guys, cheers. I think Richie was right when he said about trying a different combination of things. Test alone which I did this time along with orals was a bit rubbish tbh. Tren e made me mental but I did run it at 400mg ew, could be better on a lower dose? Also Tren ace is a good shout.

I think test and mast will be next cycle, probably short esters for a few weeks then add tren ace in after a while. Can soon drop it if doesn't agree with me. Winny was good last time, still got that so will use again. Probably would use dbol again but only for a few weeks, ran it for 7 last time which for me was too much.


----------



## TELBOR

Breda said:


> I need to try some of that too... I loved tren and it loved me too
> 
> I dont target my lower back at all... cant be assed for me its all about rowing


I remember Tren, I'm certain it opened my 3rd eye (Dorian p1ss take) 

Was good though 

So no deads Brenda? Look well sext btw :wub:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> Perhaps my ginger friend, staying on test indefinitely in the answer to your woes


If I wasn't paranoid about not being able to have kids mate I'd probably B&C for ever lol. That's the plan post kids anyhow


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> All useful thoughts guys, cheers. I think Richie was right when he said about trying a different combination of things. Test alone which I did this time along with orals was a bit rubbish tbh. Tren e made me mental but I did run it at 400mg ew, could be better on a lower dose? Also Tren ace is a good shout.
> 
> I think test and mast will be next cycle, probably short esters for a few weeks then add tren ace in after a while. Can soon drop it if doesn't agree with me. Winny was good last time, still got that so will use again. Probably would use dbol again but only for a few weeks, ran it for 7 last time which for me was too much.


If you do run the tren ace, run it from day 1.

If your g2g on it mate you'll kick yourself thinking "what a [email protected], i should have started it 3 weeks earlier as its awesome!" or something to that effect


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> If you do run the tren ace, run it from day 1.
> 
> If your g2g on it mate you'll kick yourself thinking "what a [email protected], i should have started it 3 weeks earlier as its awesome!" or something to that effect


True but then as the mast would also be new I'd want to run them solo (with test) to see how each one effects me. If all are g2g then its rip blend all the way


----------



## Breda

R0BLET said:


> I remember Tren, I'm certain it opened my 3rd eye (Dorian p1ss take)
> 
> Was good though
> 
> So no deads Brenda? Look well sext btw :wub:


Tren was good I felt great at 200mg think I'll up it next time I use it

No deads for me Robbie... on the odd occasion when I'm feelin a bit frisky I'll do them or rack pulls but my back sessions are row row row

Cheers buddy I've still got a long way to go


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> True but then as the mast would also be new I'd want to run them solo (with test) to see how each one effects me. If all are g2g then its rip blend all the way


Tbh mate, the biggest thing you'll notice off of the mast is erections 

Rip Blend would be lovely on your ginger genetics. Hope you don't mind but I showed Flinty the pic you sent me the other week. You are a proper unit mate, we both agreed.

Training is good, food is good (especially the steak yesterday lol) just need the cycles to go with a bang and you'll look freakishly brilliant mate :beer:

Lots of **** in there for you :wub:


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


> If I wasn't paranoid about not being able to have kids mate I'd probably B&C for ever lol. That's the plan post kids anyhow


You'd be doin every one a favour by noy bringin your pale, speckle skinned, ginger headed offspring out of production so B&C till your heart is content


----------



## Breda

R0BLET said:


> Tbh mate, the biggest thing you'll notice off of the mast is erections
> 
> Rip Blend would be lovely on your ginger genetics. Hope you don't mind but I showed Flinty the pic you sent me the other week. You are a proper unit mate, we both agreed.
> 
> Training is good, food is good (especially the steak yesterday lol) just need the cycles to go with a bang and you'll look freakishly brilliant mate :beer:
> 
> Lots of **** in there for you :wub:


Agreed

From the pics I've seen Ben does look very impressive


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Tbh mate, the biggest thing you'll notice off of the mast is erections
> 
> Rip Blend would be lovely on your ginger genetics. Hope you don't mind but I showed Flinty the pic you sent me the other week. You are a proper unit mate, we both agreed.
> 
> Training is good, food is good (especially the steak yesterday lol) just need the cycles to go with a bang and you'll look freakishly brilliant mate :beer:
> 
> Lots of **** in there for you :wub:


The beach one? No not at all mate. Thanks for your kind words, got a bit of a semi now


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> Agreed
> 
> From the pics I've seen Ben does look very impressive


You're too kind. Thanks mate


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


> You're too kind. Thanks mate


I can edit my post to you look sh!t if you'd prefer that lol


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


> You're too kind. Thanks mate


Double post bitches


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> The beach one? No not at all mate. Thanks for your kind words, got a bit of a semi now


No the one with the towel dropping...... yes the beach one lol


----------



## biglbs

Richie186 said:


> Tren ace knocks the cr*p out of tren e IMO. But then that's just me. I know loads swear by dbol but ill never touch the stuff again as long as I live. Everyone is different I suppose.


And Tren H kicks the pair into touch:lol: :whistling:


----------



## Breda

What beach photo... I wanna see it!!


----------



## TELBOR

Breda said:


> What beach photo... I wanna see it!!


Its a picture of ben being burnt by the sun 

Bang it up benjy.


----------



## Breda

R0BLET said:


> Its a picture of ben being burnt by the sun
> 
> Bang it up benjy.


Bet the contrast between a red unit against the grainy beige sand is beautiful

Lets see it Ben!


----------



## Ginger Ben

I can't upload it from my phone. Rob can you?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> Bet the contrast between a red unit against the grainy beige sand is beautiful
> 
> Lets see it Ben!


I'm fully clothed before you get your [email protected] sock out lol


----------



## Fatstuff

RIGHT!!! Ben u r a d1ckhead, u were coming along leaps and bounds how can u say that u werent u ****!!


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> I can't upload it from my phone. Rob can you?


Will do, gimme 2. I'll rub your face out !


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> RIGHT!!! Ben u r a d1ckhead, u were coming along leaps and bounds how can u say that u werent u ****!!


Lol because i don't look any different/better than I did pre cycle imo. A bit stronger for sure but in terms of how it all looks, unimpressed.


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol because i don't look any different/better than I did pre cycle imo. A bit stronger for sure but in terms of how it all looks, unimpressed.


are u sure its not a touch of body dysmorphia lol


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol because i don't look any different/better than I did pre cycle imo. A bit stronger for sure but in terms of how it all looks, unimpressed.


Gun Show!!



Not even tensed ya cùnt lol


----------



## biglbs

Taking the pink filter off will help it upload mate


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> are u sure its not a touch of body dysmorphia lol


No, could well be lol


----------



## luther1

fcuk me,compare that pic to the beach one from your honey moon you cnut. you've also put on over a stone this year. classic case of bigorexia


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


> I'm fully clothed before you get your [email protected] sock out lol


Fuk the photo then I'm not interested

*puts sock back under pillow*


----------



## Breda

R0BLET said:


> Gun Show!!
> 
> View attachment 122125
> 
> 
> Not even tensed ya cùnt lol


Hench pr**k with viking calfs


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> fcuk me,compare that pic to the beach one from your honey moon you cnut. you've also put on over a stone this year. classic case of bigorexia


Agreed!!!

btw, hows the jaw? x


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> Hench pr**k with viking calfs


Yeah that's true mate.

Ok ok I'm being a pussy point taken lol


----------



## biglbs

luther1 said:


> fcuk me,compare that pic to the beach one from your honey moon you cnut. you've also put on over a stone this year. classic case of bigorexia


THIS^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^!


----------



## Breda

luther1 said:


> fcuk me,compare that pic to the beach one from your honey moon you cnut. you've also put on over a stone this year. classic case of bigorexia


Exactly I think the **** is fishin for compliments or has a genuine problem.

Tbf its not easy to notice changes in yourself but in bens case its fairly obvious


----------



## TELBOR

Breda said:


> Exactly I think the **** is fishin for compliments or has a genuine problem.
> 
> Tbf its not easy to notice changes in yourself but in bens case its fairly obvious


Maybe his tren e had 9 month long half life and his head is still a mess 

I bet its that :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> Exactly I think the **** is fishin for compliments or has a genuine problem.
> 
> Tbf its not easy to notice changes in yourself but in bens case its fairly obvious


Lol, If i was I'd be asking chicks to boost my ego not you *******


----------



## C.Hill

Coming along well mate! 50kg dips for 12 is impressive!


----------



## Ginger Ben

C.Hill said:


> Coming along well mate! 50kg dips for 12 is impressive!


Cheers mate, thanks for popping in. Yeah strength on those has got really good and kept it post cycle which is nice. Going for 60 next time!


----------



## luther1

R0BLET said:


> Agreed!!!
> 
> btw, hows the jaw? x


you know what,I'm so swollen i can't get my contact lenses in I'm parked up in tescos in Petersfield trying to open my mouth wide enough to fit a banana in,numb and achy,and a mini bus just pulled up and was full of disabled children in wheelchairs etc. made me realise my little problem,which will heal,is absolutely nothing in the grand scheme of things. made me mtfu


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol, If i was I'd be asking chicks to boost my ego not you *******


You been married for so long you dont even know what chicks are anymore so you've only got us ******* left.

With that bein said we jumped on the gear round about the same time and you have made massive changes... more than me so you have nothing to complain about


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> you know what,I'm so swollen i can't get my contact lenses in I'm parked up in tescos in Petersfield trying to open my mouth wide enough to fit a banana in,numb and achy,and a mini bus just pulled up and was full of disabled children in wheelchairs etc. made me realise my little problem,which will heal,is absolutely nothing in the grand scheme of things. made me mtfu


Cruising round my manor ya slaaaaag?!

Be careful the bus driver doesn't think you've escaped and chuck you in the back.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> You been married for so long you dont even know what chicks are anymore so you've only got us ******* left.
> 
> With that bein said we jumped on the gear round about the same time and you have made massive changes... more than me so you have nothing to complain about


Haha, I have no problem in that department, my eyes work just fine lol

Yeah we did, I remember the thread you started declaring the natty you dead pmsl. You look like you've done really well in your avy mate. Hard to tell cos it's not the best pic but the blacknetics are serving you well imo


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> Cruising round my manor ya slaaaaag?!
> 
> Be careful the bus driver doesn't think you've escaped and chuck you in the back.


i hid in the back of my van just in case they all waved me over. nice and posh here Ben,you must have stuck out like a sore thumb


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> i hid in the back of my van just in case they all waved me over. nice and posh here Ben,you must have stuck out like a sore thumb


pmsl

It's a really nice place. I'd move back there but prices are silly. The square is nice and near where you are now is the heath with a cool pond and stuff. JSW the michellin starred restauraunt is also near Tesco - cvnt probably gets all his food from there lol


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


> Haha, I have no problem in that department, my eyes work just fine lol
> 
> Yeah we did, I remember the thread you started declaring the natty you dead pmsl. You look like you've done really well in your avy mate. Hard to tell cos it's not the best pic but the blacknetics are serving you well imo


I dont know how you can look without touchin... suppose bein ugly and ginger helps pmsl

Thanks mate I've not done too bad could have done better tho.

I tend not to take pics anymore because it depresses me cos I always see the negative... much like yourself I suspect but some chick wanted something to flick to so I took that for her... ended up ****in ova it myself so thought fuk it new avi lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> I dont know how you can look without touchin... suppose bein ugly and ginger helps pmsl
> 
> Thanks mate I've not done too bad could have done better tho.
> 
> I tend not to take pics anymore because it depresses me cos I always see the negative... much like yourself I suspect but some chick wanted something to flick to so I took that for her... ended up ****in ova it myself so thought fuk it new avi lol


haha lucky her, presumably she got the unedited version!

You still getting to train as often as you want? Get some new pics up mate, be good to see how you've come along.


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> pmsl
> 
> It's a really nice place. I'd move back there but prices are silly. The square is nice and near where you are now is the heath with a cool pond and stuff. JSW the michellin starred restauraunt is also near Tesco - cvnt probably gets all his food from there lol


The steiff bear shop has gone now,used to be just down from jsw,next to the paki petrol station.


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> The steiff bear shop has gone now,used to be just down from jsw,next to the paki petrol station.


Yeah that's right, was a teddy bear museum or something too I think. Used to get my cigs from that garage when we used to drink in the green dragon pub (where jsw now is) as it was the underage pub of choice in P'town


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Yeah that's right, was a teddy bear museum or something too I think. Used to get my cigs from that garage when we used to drink in the green dragon pub (where jsw now is) as it was the underage pub of choice in P'town


Ex Drinker, Smoker and rent boy. How your life has changed..... still ginger though


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Ex Drinker, Smoker and rent boy. How your life has changed..... still ginger though


Oh I haven't given up drinking, just doing it too often


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Oh I haven't given up drinking, just doing it too often


Too often? What, once a month Benjamin..... could be worse mate.


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Too often? What, once a month Benjamin..... could be worse mate.


No I meant I've given up drinking too often


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> No I meant I've given up drinking too often


I see 

Change your AVI with Ross, you look like a spastic bro :lol:


----------



## luther1

I liked the little frekly kid avi


----------



## Fatstuff

fook me, just looked at the beach pic u tank lol - if only u knew the headfcuk i put myself through daily lol. I had a go at my mom because she was pecking my head saying where u gna draw the line, ur fine as u r u dont need to lose any more weight lol. My mate said 'ur not built to be that lean, u dont need to diet now' - i swear to god they do my head in lol. Defeatist cnuts

For years i listened to people saying 'ur big built u r not that fat' all up until i was nearly 19 fat stone of blubber, basically told them all im not listening to any cnuts any more just going by what i see in the mirror! Fcukin lying tw4tbags!!!


----------



## biglbs

Fatstuff said:


> fook me, just looked at the beach pic u tank lol - if only u knew the headfcuk i put myself through daily lol. I had a go at my mom because she was pecking my head saying where u gna draw the line, ur fine as u r u dont need to lose any more weight lol. My mate said 'ur not built to be that lean, u dont need to diet now' - i swear to god they do my head in lol. Defeatist cnuts
> 
> For years i listened to people saying 'ur big built u r not that fat' all up until i was nearly 19 fat stone of blubber, basically told them all im not listening to any cnuts any more just going by what i see in the mirror! Fcukin lying tw4tbags!!!


The mirror can lie too ya know,it's liying to Benj right now!


----------



## biglbs

should have been this pic!


----------



## Fatstuff

biglbs said:


> The mirror can lie too ya know,it's liying to Benj right now!
> View attachment 122160


i thought about that lol, but then i grabbed a big handful of belly with 2 hands (literally did this after my mom questioned me lol) and said 'whats this then'


----------



## Ginger Ben

Evening ladies, two lamb chops and the fat for dinner with cabbage and couscous. Was charming lol

Cv tomorrow and core. 30 mins steady pace on the xt is the plan followed by some cable crunches, plank etc.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> fook me, just looked at the beach pic u tank lol - if only u knew the headfcuk i put myself through daily lol. I had a go at my mom because she was pecking my head saying where u gna draw the line, ur fine as u r u dont need to lose any more weight lol. My mate said 'ur not built to be that lean, u dont need to diet now' - i swear to god they do my head in lol. Defeatist cnuts
> 
> For years i listened to people saying 'ur big built u r not that fat' all up until i was nearly 19 fat stone of blubber, basically told them all im not listening to any cnuts any more just going by what i see in the mirror! Fcukin lying tw4tbags!!!


Lol I know what you mean stan I think It's something we all go through. Maybe we all have body dysmorphia and that's why we got in to this game in the first place.

Got any recent pics?


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol I know what you mean stan I think It's something we all go through. Maybe we all have body dysmorphia and that's why we got in to this game in the first place.
> 
> Got any recent pics?


We ALL do , fact!! Lol

Stan doesn't do pics


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> We ALL do , fact!! Lol
> 
> Stan doesn't do pics


Cos he's a 19 stone chuffer? Lol


----------



## Mr_Morocco

R0BLET said:


> We ALL do , fact!! Lol
> 
> Stan doesn't do pics


Ive never seen a pic of that cnut lol


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Cos he's a 19 stone chuffer? Lol


He wishes


----------



## TELBOR

Mr_Morocco said:


> Ive never seen a pic of that cnut lol


Think we got 2 last year....

:lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Think we got 2 last year....
> 
> :lol:


Both of his multi coloured arm


----------



## Mr_Morocco

R0BLET said:


> Think we got 2 last year....
> 
> :lol:


Even ive done more pics than that and im an ugly cnut


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Both of his multi coloured arm


It's worth showing off though tbh


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> It's worth showing off though tbh


I agree, good arm


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> I agree, good arm


Defo his tommy tanking arm


----------



## Mr_Morocco

I think im due a pic post PCT, if i can upload the fkin thing


----------



## TELBOR

Another Update Pic....

Afghan;





Another cùnt bigger than me lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

Mr_Morocco said:


> I think im due a pic post PCT, if i can upload the fkin thing


Unit mate. Bulk went well, after a cut you'll look really good


----------



## Mr_Morocco

R0BLET said:


> Another Update Pic....
> 
> Afghan;
> 
> View attachment 122173
> 
> 
> View attachment 122174
> 
> 
> Another cùnt bigger than me lol


Cheers for uploading mate :beer:


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Ginger Ben said:


> Unit mate. Bulk went well, after a cut you'll look really good


Yea bulk went good tbh, been natty 8ish weeks now and around 14st 7 hoping to get down to 14 ripped after this short ester cycle in june


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning team, fasted CV this morning, 35 mins on XT 505 cals burnt 

then did 25 bw dips supersetted with 10 wide grip pull ups, 11 dips, 10 wg pulls

Cable crunches supersetted with cable side twists x2

Done


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Morning team, fasted CV this morning, 35 mins on XT 505 cals burnt
> 
> then did 25 bw dips supersetted with 10 wide grip pull ups, 11 dips, 10 wg pulls
> 
> Cable crunches supersetted with cable side twists x2
> 
> Done


Morning you hunk of gingerness!

Nice little session there


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Morning you hunk of gingerness!
> 
> Nice little session there


Morning mate, yeah burnt some calories and haven't hurt myself so all is good! lol

Followed up with a 1000cal shake with only 15g carbs in 

That should force my body to burn some fat I hope


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Morning mate, yeah burnt some calories and haven't hurt myself so all is good! lol
> 
> Followed up with a 1000cal shake with only 15g carbs in
> 
> That should force my body to burn some fat I hope


Coconut milk? lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Coconut milk? lol


Yeah sure was, can of that, 40g PB and 2 scoops of jaffa cake whey 

Starving today, think cardio really makes me hungry. Trying to resist a massive shake with loads of oats in lol. Only had 2000 cals so far today, that might be the problem...


----------



## Mr_Morocco

R0BLET said:


> Coconut milk? lol


I tried Coconut milk with some chocolate whey and 1 weetabix was f*cking delicious the weetabix adds a nice little crunch think ill be having that every morning


----------



## Galaxy

Ginger Ben said:


> Morning team, fasted CV this morning, 35 mins on XT 505 cals burnt
> 
> then did 25 bw dips supersetted with 10 wide grip pull ups, 11 dips, 10 wg pulls
> 
> Cable crunches supersetted with cable side twists x2
> 
> Done


Glad to see your still keeping things ticking over mate 



Ginger Ben said:


> Morning mate, yeah burnt some calories and haven't hurt myself so all is good! lol
> 
> Followed up with a 1000cal shake with only 15g carbs in
> 
> That should force my body to burn some fat I hope


Going keto or something? How are you energy levels on such low carbs? Tbh i feel like death with minimal carbs :death:


----------



## Galaxy

Ginger Ben said:


> Morning team, fasted CV this morning, 35 mins on XT 505 cals burnt
> 
> then did 25 bw dips supersetted with 10 wide grip pull ups, 11 dips, 10 wg pulls
> 
> Cable crunches supersetted with cable side twists x2
> 
> Done


Glad to see your still keeping things ticking over mate 



Ginger Ben said:


> Morning mate, yeah burnt some calories and haven't hurt myself so all is good! lol
> 
> Followed up with a 1000cal shake with only 15g carbs in
> 
> That should force my body to burn some fat I hope


Going keto or something? How are you energy levels on such low carbs? Tbh i feel like death with minimal carbs :death:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Galaxy said:


> Glad to see your still keeping things ticking over mate
> 
> Going keto or something? How are you energy levels on such low carbs? Tbh i feel like death with minimal carbs :death:


No not keto just trying close to no carbs post cardio to help keep fat burning ticking along. Coconut milk is very high in mct's which body uses much like carbs as they are very easy to convert to energy and much less likely to get stored as fat.

I feel fine for a few days then start to struggle. Going to do mega low carbs on cardio days then higher on gym days and the odd higher cardio day. Carb cycling basically lol


----------



## TELBOR

Morning G1!


----------



## Huntingground

Morning Ben, carb cycling is something I am interested in mate, keep us updated.


----------



## Fatstuff

Lol only just read all the slagging!! I'll give u a slight glimpse into why I don't do pics. I work my ass off to get lean, everything goes lean apart from my belly and moobs - hence the nopics

Here's a leg/ hangover gut pic just to give u all a mini semi  and hopefully u will understand my reasoning lol


----------



## TELBOR

Fatstuff said:


> Lol only just read all the slagging!! I'll give u a slight glimpse into why I don't do pics. I work my ass off to get lean, everything goes lean apart from my belly and moobs - hence the nopics
> 
> Here's a leg/ hangover gut pic just to give u all a mini semi  and hopefully u will understand my reasoning lol
> 
> View attachment 122275


The leg on the bed is bigger


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Morning G1!


Morning squire, long weekend soon! Whoop dee doop lol



Huntingground said:


> Morning Ben, carb cycling is something I am interested in mate, keep us updated.


Hi mate, I won't be approaching it scientifically just having a go at it in my own slightly slack way lol but I'll definitely report my findings in here whatever happens.


----------



## biglbs

There seems a million different ways to do this carb cycling,i have found the only one that works for me is this radicle one i use,a bit extreme,but that's me i suppose!


----------



## Ginger Ben

biglbs said:


> There seems a million different ways to do this carb cycling,i have found the only one that works for me is this radicle one i use,a bit extreme,but that's me i suppose!


I'm going to try and apply (what in my mind lol) is common sense. Days I need less carbs, eat less, days i need more, eat more and then the odd opposite day to keep things interesting.

Only problem I have is training first thing in the morning. Makes it hard to know how to structure carb intake to have enough fuel for a workout. Maybe on low carb days when I'm training the following morning I should save most of my carbs for nighttime?

Anybody got any thoughts?


----------



## Richie186

Slow release carbs the night before, spinach/kale etc should stand you in good stead for the following morning.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> I'm going to try and apply (what in my mind lol) is common sense. Days I need less carbs, eat less, days i need more, eat more and then the odd opposite day to keep things interesting.
> 
> Only problem I have is training first thing in the morning. Makes it hard to know how to structure carb intake to have enough fuel for a workout. Maybe on low carb days when I'm training the following morning I should save most of my carbs for nighttime?
> 
> Anybody got any thoughts?


If i can cram carbs in, i will.

Whether it be 5am in the morning for 7pm at night.

Depends tbh mate, I can get away with lots of carbs at night - for now. But i think if i go low carbs the evening before i train will it effect my session.....?

5am Oats and Whey is hard pmsl, so im finding myself going in on empty.


----------



## Richie186

Almond butter. Not too carby but real easy to get at energy from good fats.


----------



## TELBOR

Richie186 said:


> Almond butter. Not too carby but real easy to get at energy from good fats.


I'm fancying a new nut butter, might grab some.

Coconut milk and PB is nice though


----------



## Richie186

Treated myself to some last week. Great "nom" factor lol. Love the stuff.


----------



## TELBOR

Richie186 said:


> Treated myself to some last week. Great "nom" factor lol. Love the stuff.


Where from mate?

Nom Factor lol

Any dutch courage going down your neck today? :lol:


----------



## Richie186

R0BLET said:


> Where from mate?
> 
> Nom Factor lol
> 
> Any dutch courage going down your neck today? :lol:


Got mine from holland and Barrett mate. No alcohol mate, ex alcoholic so best stay off it. A mild shandy or wine with lemonade to toast but that'll be it.


----------



## TELBOR

Richie186 said:


> Got mine from holland and Barrett mate. No alcohol mate, ex alcoholic so best stay off it. A mild shandy or wine with lemonade to toast but that'll be it.


Good lad, alcohol is the work of the devil lol


----------



## Richie186

But trenbolone is is gods work!! Lol.


----------



## TELBOR

Richie186 said:


> But trenbolone is is gods work!! Lol.


Is it? Never seen any massive christians pmsl

All this tren talk gets my receptors switching lol


----------



## Richie186

Their all ripped mate, live off fish and corn bread. I won't post a pic of my latest delivery then mate, don't want to tempt you. Lol


----------



## TELBOR

Richie186 said:


> Their all ripped mate, live off fish and corn bread. I won't post a pic of my latest delivery then mate, don't want to tempt you. Lol


Fish and Wine is popular with them 

Bang it up, cant beat a good stash pic!


----------



## Richie186

Will do mate. Just waiting for the orals to arrive.


----------



## TELBOR

Richie186 said:


> Will do mate. Just waiting for the orals to arrive.


Ibuprofen


----------



## Fatstuff

R0BLET said:


> The leg on the bed is bigger


Hate u x


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Fatstuff said:


> Hate u x


You decided whether to join a gym yet mate?


----------



## Ginger Ben

All good ideas there guys. Coconut milk, pb and a few scoops of whey pre bed should be a good pre wo meal I reckon. Just need to keep back enough calories during the day to not go over board on it. Will give it a go Monday for Tuesday's session and see how I feel.

I always train on empty Rob mate, have for years. Way I see it is that you might be able to get a bit more out with food in but at the end of the day your muscles still fail and the weights I can shift fed or unfed really aren't that much different. I find calorie intake over the course of the week to be much more important. If I lower my overall calories every day I feel and am weaker. Eat more I'm stronger. I know that obvious but my point is that even when eating more I still don't have any food pre wo so to me it makes no difference.

However if I'm going to carb cycle then I think I need to at least make sure I am some carbs in system the night before I train as usually I would have spuds or whatever for my dinner. I can still do this but wonder if a pre bed shake might be more effective on low carb days?

Will have to give it a go and find out I suppose.


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Ginger Ben said:


> All good ideas there guys. Coconut milk, pb and a few scoops of whey pre bed should be a good pre wo meal I reckon. Just need to keep back enough calories during the day to not go over board on it. Will give it a go Monday for Tuesday's session and see how I feel.
> 
> I always train on empty Rob mate, have for years. Way I see it is that you might be able to get a bit more out with food in but at the end of the day your muscles still fail and the weights I can shift fed or unfed really aren't that much different. I find calorie intake over the course of the week to be much more important. If I lower my overall calories every day I feel and am weaker. Eat more I'm stronger. I know that obvious but my point is that even when eating more I still don't have any food pre wo so to me it makes no difference.
> 
> However if I'm going to carb cycle then I think I need to at least make sure I am some carbs in system the night before I train as usually I would have spuds or whatever for my dinner. I can still do this but wonder if a pre bed shake might be more effective on low carb days?
> 
> Will have to give it a go and find out I suppose.


I dont eat carbs until post wo mate, currently having ds craze to fuel my workouts, last meal of the day is usually 8-9pm then its a fast until postwo meal which is about 1-2pm


----------



## biglbs

With my wacky system i have 2 to 2.5 days without carbs or fats,but use peps heavily,having just protein,if i get too low i will have an orange,timed with peps,gotta say it works as i use cardio only during those 2 days.I then train on zero if i can then have carbs and protein after,for me it works well,but you could not do it and go to work!The rest of that day i carb up,then the following day will eat fairly well and then eat fewer carbs but more fats until it repeats!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Just done Insanity Cardio Ab session........oh god my core is tight now lol.

Really good, 15 minute session, didn't effect my back at all and has hammered my abs


----------



## biglbs

Ginger Ben said:


> Just done Insanity Cardio Ab session........oh god my core is tight now lol.
> 
> Really good, 15 minute session, didn't effect my back at all and has hammered my abs


Are you now insane?


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Just done Insanity Cardio Ab session........oh god my core is tight now lol.
> 
> Really good, 15 minute session, didn't effect my back at all and has hammered my abs


Gay


----------



## Ginger Ben

biglbs said:


> Are you now insane?


You'd need to be to do the normal cardio sessions. The 10 min warm up OS savage then It's 20 mins non stop after that. Mrs is doing it and It's really good but I'd be sick before the end of the warm up lol


----------



## Breda

Abs??? What are they??


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> You'd need to be to do the normal cardio sessions. The 10 min warm up OS savage then It's 20 mins non stop after that. Mrs is doing it and It's really good but I'd be sick before the end of the warm up lol


Yeah we've got the DVDs lol

Not for me


----------



## Breda

R0BLET said:


> Yeah we've got the DVDs lol
> 
> Not for me


Expensive coasters mate


----------



## TELBOR

Breda said:


> Expensive coasters mate


Pmsl. We didn't pay for it mate.... got given it lol

Some people love it! Doesnt appeal to me, along with studio classes - bore off!


----------



## Breda

R0BLET said:


> Pmsl. We didn't pay for it mate.... got given it lol
> 
> Some people love it! Doesnt appeal to me, along with studio classes - bore off!


Same as not denyin it works its just not for me and I'll be damned if I'm payin gor a dvd that'll leave me curled up in a ball in the corner of my livin room for days


----------



## Ginger Ben

It's not for me in isolation but It's a lot more interesting than normal cardio.

The ab session is really good though will try and do it a couple of times a week.


----------



## TELBOR

Breda said:


> Same as not denyin it works its just not for me and I'll be damned if I'm payin gor a dvd that'll leave me curled up in a ball in the corner of my livin room for days


Worked wonders for this guy.....



PMSL!


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Worked wonders for this guy.....
> 
> View attachment 122327
> 
> 
> PMSL!


Didn't think you wanted your face on here Pmsl


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Didn't think you wanted your face on here Pmsl


Lol.

I reckon he gained a better tan!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Diets been crap today.

Oreos

Chocolate

Cheese and onion muffin

Meatballs and pasta

Beef stew with spuds and veg for dinner to save the day.

Can't explain it any better than to say I just couldn't be ar5ed to eat much today.


----------



## M_at

Ginger Ben said:


> Oreos
> 
> Chocolate
> 
> Cheese and onion muffin
> 
> Meatballs and pasta


What's crap about that? Looks good to me apart from the lack of Jaffa Cakes.


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Ginger Ben said:


> Diets been crap today.
> 
> Oreos
> 
> Chocolate
> 
> Cheese and onion muffin
> 
> Meatballs and pasta
> 
> Beef stew with spuds and veg for dinner to save the day.
> 
> Can't explain it any better than to say I just couldn't be ar5ed to eat much today.


Just have a couple shakes with coconut milk as long as you get the protein in, not like you've pigged out the whole day on sh1te, unless your thinking of competeting relax abit


----------



## Ginger Ben

Mr_Morocco said:


> Just have a couple shakes with coconut milk as long as you get the protein in, not like you've pigged out the whole day on sh1te, unless your thinking of competeting relax abit


Will have one of those before bed mate, good plan.


----------



## Ginger Ben

M_at said:


> What's crap about that? Looks good to me apart from the lack of Jaffa Cakes.


Not enough chocolate mate that's the problem!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Really need to get back in to the gym ASAP. Weight is falling off me at the moment, another 2 lbs down this week and I haven't dropped calories at all, other than a slack day yesterday.

On the plus side as far as Pct goes I've got 4 days of pills left and I'm feeling pretty damn good tbh. Definitely better than last time and the usual signs that the twig but more importantly the berries are working well are there.

Can't train now until Tuesday! Maybe Monday afternoon depending what time we get back. Will try and squeeze a session in Monday if I can other wise it will be back to p/p/l from Tuesday with cv on off days.

Back feels a lot better, still getting sciatica type pain in right leg but think foam roller, stretching and massage will get that out.


----------



## biglbs

Ginger Ben said:


> Really need to get back in to the gym ASAP. Weight is falling off me at the moment, another 2 lbs down this week and I haven't dropped calories at all, other than a slack day yesterday.
> 
> On the plus side as far as Pct goes I've got 4 days of pills left and I'm feeling pretty damn good tbh. Definitely better than last time and the usual signs that the twig but more importantly the berries are working well are there.
> 
> Can't train now until Tuesday! Maybe Monday afternoon depending what time we get back. Will try and squeeze a session in Monday if I can other wise it will be back to p/p/l from Tuesday with cv on off days.
> 
> Back feels a lot better, still getting sciatica type pain in right leg but think foam roller, stretching and massage will get that out.


Gingerbread do you not find that go on aas ,put on 10-12 lb,over 10 days come off lose that bit again over 14 days,i mean do you not expect that bit and not factor it as loss or gain by now?


----------



## Ginger Ben

biglbs said:


> Gingerbread do you not find that go on aas ,put on 10-12 lb,over 10 days come off lose that bit again over 14 days,i mean do you not expect that bit and not factor it as loss or gain by now?


Yeah i expect weight to drop quite a bit as i do hold a lot if water on cycle but I'm now under my pre cycle weight!?!

Granted looking much leaner but feeling very small and weak. It's just my head playing with me again as i haven't trained for a week and that's making me paranoid I think.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Got Mrs to take some pics this morning (of me!) and actually reasonably pleased with them. Can see where I've lost bf and water. Will post up soon.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Afternoon all. Had a blinding bank holiday weekend, been down to devon and up to london seeing friends. Eaten loads of good food, few beers and not exercised at all 

Back on it tomorrow. Push sesion, cardio and core. Just going to turn up and hammer whatever I fancy. Moderate weights while I feel the back out and take it from there.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Got Mrs to take some pics this morning (of me!) and actually reasonably pleased with them. Can see where I've lost bf and water. Will post up soon.


Good work fatty......



Ginger Ben said:


> Afternoon all. Had a blinding bank holiday weekend, been down to devon and up to london seeing friends. Eaten loads of good food, few beers and not exercised at all


Oh

:lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Looking forward to the gym tomorrow. In a funny way this enforced rest may have done me some good, so I'm interested to see how next few sessions go.


----------



## Galaxy

Ginger Ben said:


> Looking forward to the gym tomorrow. In a funny way this enforced rest may have done me some good, so I'm interested to see how next few sessions go.


Time to smash it again mate ...gently 

And what's this ¢rap I here can't you staying natty? tut tut


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning all, felt good today, tired but pleased to get back in the gym. Did a 75% session today, still pushed it hard and feeling it now though!

Low inc db bench

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Dips

[email protected]

[email protected]+20

[email protected]+20

[email protected]+30

[email protected]

Steep inc smith press to top of chest/chin

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] drop to [email protected] drop to [email protected]

All short rests

Db lat raises

[email protected]+partials

[email protected]+partials

[email protected]+partials

[email protected]+partials

Cable flys, crucifix style

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

St bar tri press down

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] drop to [email protected] drop to [email protected] drop to [email protected]

Hanging knee raises

15

12

12

12


----------



## TELBOR

Nice session mate, 45's is still good going even at 75%!

Have a good one :beer:


----------



## Huntingground

Hello mate, decent sesh, what's the plans for this week?


----------



## Galaxy

Cracking session mate, bet it feels good to get back at it


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Nice session mate, 45's is still good going even at 75%!
> 
> Have a good one :beer:


Cheers mate, haven't pressed the db's for a while so stabilisers were a bit wobbly and was hard flicking them up but felt good to hit them again. Spent too much time chasing numbers on bar when on cycle and neglected DB's 



Huntingground said:


> Hello mate, decent sesh, what's the plans for this week?


Cheers HG. Just a steady week I think, back feels good now but don't want to overdo it and set myself back as that will pi55 me off beyond belief. Will do CV and more core work tomorrow, legs thursday (medium weight, big volume), cv and core friday, pull session saturday.

Hopefully after this week I can start to push back to 100% fitness again and workmon maintaining strength and muscle whilst trying to cut bf down.



Galaxy said:


> Cracking session mate, bet it feels good to get back at it


Thanks mate, yeah it was good, slow start due to being tired and not well fuelled from weekend of random grub but pleased with how back felt and strength was pretty good considering I've not lifted for 10 days.


----------



## biglbs

Ginger Ben said:


> Yeah i expect weight to drop quite a bit as i do hold a lot if water on cycle but I'm now under my pre cycle weight!?!
> 
> Granted looking much leaner but feeling very small and weak. It's just my head playing with me again as i haven't trained for a week and that's making me paranoid I think.


Exactamondo mate!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Couple of pics. Not really happy with these as I don't think there's much if any difference from pre cycle but body composition is better so that's good.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Couple of pics. Not really happy with these as I don't think there's much if any difference from pre cycle but body composition is better so that's good.
> 
> View attachment 122742
> View attachment 122743
> View attachment 122744


Imagine if your whole body was as lean as your calves!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Imagine if your whole body was as lean as your calves!!


I'd be well happy with that! lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

Insanity ab session just done 

Training twice in a day, have some of that :lol:


----------



## Richie186

Ginger Ben said:


> Couple of pics. Not really happy with these as I don't think there's much if any difference from pre cycle but body composition is better so that's good.
> 
> View attachment 122742
> View attachment 122743
> View attachment 122744


Looking much leaner IMO. Awesome calves too, I'd kill for those.


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> Couple of pics. Not really happy with these as I don't think there's much if any difference from pre cycle but body composition is better so that's good.
> 
> View attachment 122742
> View attachment 122743
> View attachment 122744


Why are ur arms bigger than ur legs :rolleye:


----------



## Fatstuff

Looking sexy really m8  - leanest I've seen u


----------



## Ginger Ben

Richie186 said:


> Looking much leaner IMO. Awesome calves too, I'd kill for those.


Cheers Richie, I can only attribute them to years of cycling when I was younger. I train them hard now obviously but I think I'm lucky with the natural shape and size of them


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> Why are ur arms bigger than ur legs :rolleye:


Called prioritising :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> Looking sexy really m8  - leanest I've seen u


Lol cheers. Don't feel it today after the bank holiday blow out but back on the horse now and all is good.

How you getting on with things?


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol cheers. Don't feel it today after the bank holiday blow out but back on the horse now and all is good.
> 
> How you getting on with things?


Well today is the start of my moving forward, have had a lot of sh1t going on with house move and sh1t but I'm in now, my diet is in full flow today, my x-trainer is set up and ready to use, just got to check the local gym out and start attacking my flabby flab!! I think I need to lose a stone, maybe a stone and half!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> Well today is the start of my moving forward, have had a lot of sh1t going on with house move and sh1t but I'm in now, my diet is in full flow today, my x-trainer is set up and ready to use, just got to check the local gym out and start attacking my flabby flab!! I think I need to lose a stone, maybe a stone and half!


Sounds good mate, you moved far? What's the cycle plan?


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> Sounds good mate, you moved far? What's the cycle plan?


200 tren 400 test 200 mast. Nice conservative doses.

Not far, just a nicer area.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> 200 tren 400 test 200 mast. Nice conservative doses.
> 
> Not far, just a nicer area.


Sounds good, long esters?


----------



## Galaxy

Looking good in them pics mate, def leaner and inxane calves


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> Sounds good, long esters?


Yes m8


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Ginger Ben said:


> Couple of pics. Not really happy with these as I don't think there's much if any difference from pre cycle but body composition is better so that's good.
> 
> View attachment 122742
> View attachment 122743
> View attachment 122744


You doing a p1ss in the 3rd pic :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Mr_Morocco said:


> You doing a p1ss in the 3rd pic :lol:


Lol hadn't noticed that before!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning all, cycled to gym this morning for fasted cardio, realised I'd taken the wrong keys so couldn't lock my bike up! Went for a 7 mile ride instead and was much nicer than 20 mins on the xt! No idea of calories burnt but will be in region of 400 as done that route before and mapped it.

Meal 1 - Can of coconut milk, 2 scoops strawberry whey, 150g banana, 100g mixed frozen summer berries - blender! Amazing.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Morning all, cycled to gym this morning for fasted cardio, realised I'd taken the wrong keys so couldn't lock my bike up! Went for a 7 mile ride instead and was much nicer than 20 mins on the xt! No idea of calories burnt but will be in region of 400 as done that route before and mapped it.
> 
> Meal 1 - Can of coconut milk, 2 scoops strawberry whey, 150g banana, 100g mixed frozen summer berries - blender! Amazing.


Lol. Every cloud has a silver lining 

Good effort mate!

Mmmm, sounds nice. May give that a whirl at the weekend


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Lol. Every cloud has a silver lining
> 
> Good effort mate!
> 
> Mmmm, sounds nice. May give that a whirl at the weekend


Yeah thought to myself I should have done that in the first place lol

Smoothie was amazing, coconut milk is the absolute daddy!! 

I feel far less bloated than if I'd put oats in and seem to have more energy as well. Feel more alert if that makes sense.


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Ginger Ben said:


> Morning all, cycled to gym this morning for fasted cardio, realised I'd taken the wrong keys so couldn't lock my bike up! Went for a 7 mile ride instead and was much nicer than 20 mins on the xt! No idea of calories burnt but will be in region of 400 as done that route before and mapped it.
> 
> Meal 1 - Can of coconut milk, 2 scoops strawberry whey, 150g banana, 100g mixed frozen summer berries - blender! Amazing.


This coconut milk makes the shakes taste so good you wouldnt mind sipping on it all day..which ever 1 of you and rob found it hats off to you


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Yeah thought to myself I should have done that in the first place lol
> 
> Smoothie was amazing, coconut milk is the absolute daddy!!
> 
> I feel far less bloated than if I'd put oats in and seem to have more energy as well. Feel more alert if that makes sense.


Yeah makes sense mate, bit if frozen fruit in it would freshen the taste up too.

Too many oats and I'm tired an hour later pmsl


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Ginger Ben said:


> Yeah thought to myself I should have done that in the first place lol
> 
> Smoothie was amazing, coconut milk is the absolute daddy!!
> 
> I feel far less bloated than if I'd put oats in and seem to have more energy as well. Feel more alert if that makes sense.


try putting 1 weetabix in there makes it even nicer a nice lil crunch and it soaks up all the coconut milk


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Yeah makes sense mate, bit if frozen fruit in it would freshen the taste up too.
> 
> Too many oats and I'm tired an hour later pmsl


Makes it cold too which is nice and refreshing. Me too, seem to get more energy from fats than carbs but still need them otherwise I feel weak and empty. Trying to find the balance between carbs/fats is a pain in the ar5e! lol



Mr_Morocco said:


> try putting 1 weetabix in there makes it even nicer a nice lil crunch and it soaks up all the coconut milk


 :ban:

lol. That sounds minging


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Ginger Ben said:


> Makes it cold too which is nice and refreshing. Me too, seem to get more energy from fats than carbs but still need them otherwise I feel weak and empty. Trying to find the balance between carbs/fats is a pain in the ar5e! lol
> 
> :ban:
> 
> lol. That sounds minging


Try it before you knock it :thumbup1:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Meal 2 - 6 whole eggs, 10g butter, 25g mature cheddar scrambled 

Meal 3 - 6 Italian style beef meatballs, 50g (raw weight) brown rice, homemade tomato sauce with tinned toms, garlic, chilli and italian herbs, 100g greens

snack - 1 double cream Oreo


----------



## Ginger Ben

Thinking about getting liquid egg whites to add in to shakes. Thoughts?


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Thinking about getting liquid egg whites to add in to shakes. Thoughts?


Ordering some with my muscle food order, I'll keep you posted


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Ordering some with my muscle food order, I'll keep you posted


Ahh good work. That's where I'd get them from too probably. Might grab a carton from supermarket and give it a whirl


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Ahh good work. That's where I'd get them from too probably. Might grab a carton from supermarket and give it a whirl


Never noticed them in the supermarket mate, where?


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Never noticed them in the supermarket mate, where?


Sainos have them I think. Can't remember where I've seen them though. Think it's with the cream and stuff. Or might be with the pre-made pastry and that sort of thing.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Sainos have them I think. Can't remember where I've seen them though. Think it's with the cream and stuff. Or might be with the pre-made pastry and that sort of thing.


Just looked, 500g £3.09 at Sainsburys .

1kg £4 at MF.

6x1kg at Bulk Powders, £23.


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Just looked, 500g £3.09 at Sainsburys .
> 
> 1kg £4 at MF.
> 
> 6x1kg at Bulk Powders, £23.


I'll get a carton and see if I can stomach it before committing to too many lol


----------



## JANIKvonD

h34r:


----------



## Ginger Ben

JANIKvonD said:


> h34r:


Wayhay!! Good to see you Janet, how's tricks?


----------



## JANIKvonD

Ginger Ben said:


> Wayhay!! Good to see you Janet, how's tricks?


lol cheers bud. all good mate...started cutting last week :scared: long story behind that, will explain all when my journo gets re-opened


----------



## JANIKvonD

infact...fuk it, i might make a new 1


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning all. Dropped half a Dhacks eca pre wo this morning to test them out. Was a good energy boost, comparable to an otc pre wo drink imo. Got my heart rate up quick and had a pretty sweaty session. Will build up to 1 a day I think as they seem to hit me pretty well.

So did legs, shoulders and core lol

Leg extn

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] drop to [email protected] drop [email protected] drop [email protected]

Ham curls

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Leg press for glute stretch

[email protected]

[email protected]

Seated db shoulder press

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] drop to [email protected]

Cable lat raise

[email protected] slow negs

[email protected] drop to [email protected] slow negs

[email protected] - 3 second hold at top and 4 sec negs

Seated calves

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Various feet position

Hanging knee raises

17

15

12

10

Pooped!


----------



## Ginger Ben

JANIKvonD said:


> infact...fuk it, i might make a new 1


Yeah do that, last one was pish anyway :whistling:

I'm on operation get lean too, just finished pct with a large set of balls :lol: so time to shift some bf!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Might do something sadistic and do the main exercise of my session (bench, dips, leg press whatever) GVT style - 10x10 with 90 secs rest. So a pull session might look like

Tbar rows - 10x10

Pull ups - 4 sets to failure

upright rows

face pulls

bicep curls

Push -

Alternate between dips, bench and seated ohp 10x10 each session

db flys

Lat raises

Tri press

Legs -

Leg Press - 10x10

Leg extn

Ham curls

Calve raises

Might be fun


----------



## Ginger Ben

Food today -

Meal 1 - Coconut milk, 3 scoops whey, banana, 100g mixed berries, water - blended this was PWO meal

Meal 2 - 5 eggs scrambled with bit of evoo and 2 slices burgen with 10g real butter

Meal 3 - 6 meatballs with 200g jacket spud and tomatoe and garlic sauce

Meal 4 - 60g mixed nuts

Meal 5 - Whey shake - 2 scoops

Meal 6 - Beef stirfry with loads of veggies, no starchy carbs

Meal 7 - quark and whey (1 scoop)

Puts me on around 3500 cals today. Bit over what I wanted but was a gym day so not worried. Tomorrow is cv and more core so carbs will be low, protein high and fats moderate. Probably around 3000 cals, maybe bit less.


----------



## JANIKvonD

food looks good mate


----------



## Ginger Ben

JANIKvonD said:


> food looks good mate


Thanks mate, trying to keep it as unprocessed as possible and free of [email protected] Still fannying around a bit with carbs and fats as I'm trying to carb cycle but seem to find it hard to make up fats on days when carbs are meant to be mega low. Need some keto style recipes I can turn to regularly.


----------



## JANIKvonD

Ginger Ben said:


> Thanks mate, trying to keep it as unprocessed as possible and free of [email protected] Still fannying around a bit with carbs and fats as I'm trying to carb cycle but seem to find it hard to make up fats on days when carbs are meant to be mega low. Need some keto style recipes I can turn to regularly.


i've taken whey completely out my diet lol. moving away from supps (trying)


----------



## Ginger Ben

JANIKvonD said:


> i've taken whey completely out my diet lol. moving away from supps (trying)


As a rep I can't condone that sort of reckless behavior! :lol:

Although tbh if I need to go really low calorie in order to achieve the level of lean I want then I'd do the same, simply to allow me to eat more filling protein sources. Hoping it won't come to that though.

Although interestingly when I went on honeymoon I didn't have any shakes for 2 weeks and I noticed a lot less water retention around stomach and generally less bloated feeling. Given I was in the USA I wasn't dieting so can only have been cutting the whey out. Know a few people say the same thing.


----------



## JANIKvonD

it feels good mate...been 2 weeks now & still hit 400g pro easily


----------



## Ginger Ben

JANIKvonD said:


> it feels good mate...been 2 weeks now & still hit 400g pro easily


I can't eat like you can though! lol


----------



## JANIKvonD

Ginger Ben said:


> I can't eat like you can though! lol


tut...ur a disgrace to gingers everywhere


----------



## Ginger Ben

JANIKvonD said:


> tut...ur a disgrace to gingers everywhere


This is true


----------



## Fatstuff

JANIKvonD said:


> it feels good mate...been 2 weeks now & still hit 400g pro easily


Just that protein nearly fills my quota for the day calorie wise


----------



## JANIKvonD

Fatstuff said:


> Just that protein nearly fills my quota for the day calorie wise


im cutting on about 3-3500cals atm....fuking melting off. 400mg DNP...MAY be helping a little lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

JANIKvonD said:


> im cutting on about 3-3500cals atm....fuking melting off. 400mg DNP...MAY be helping a little lol


Me too. I'm floating around 3000-3500 depending on if training or just cardio. Droppes a stone since came off cycle. I.hold a lot of water on high dose test it seems!

Strength is down a bit but still decent so happy with that.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Tightness in glute is back again quite badly this evening. Massage later and foam roller I think.

Cv and core in the morning


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Tightness in rectum is back again quite badly this evening. Massage later and foam roller I think.


Lube


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning fanny flaps, fasted CV and core this morning did 5 mins warm up then 20 mins HIIT on Xtrainer. Followed that with 10 mins non stop core abuse - weighted cable crunches, v sit knee raises, v sit twists, high plank knee raises, low plank knee raises and just repeated that until my abs had enough (about 3 circuits lol)

Been looking at diet again this morning and weight is sitting at 211lbs currently. Am going to lower cals again slightly to 3000 a day. Should lose a steady amount of weight on this but still be able to train well as in reality is still a pretty decent lump of food.

Gym days - 300g protein - 100g fat (mainly mct, evoo, nuts, eggs) - 225g carbs (mostly in first two pwo meals)

Cardio only days - 300g protein - 150g fat (as above but with red meat as well) - 110g carbs

Let's see how it goes


----------



## Sweat

Ginger Ben said:


> Morning fanny flaps, fasted CV and core this morning did 5 mins warm up then 20 mins HIIT on Xtrainer. Followed that with 10 mins non stop core abuse - weighted cable crunches, v sit knee raises, v sit twists, high plank knee raises, low plank knee raises and just repeated that until my abs had enough (about 3 circuits lol)
> 
> Been looking at diet again this morning and weight is sitting at 211lbs currently. Am going to lower cals again slightly to 3000 a day. Should lose a steady amount of weight on this but still be able to train well as in reality is still a pretty decent lump of food.
> 
> Gym days - 300g protein - 100g fat (mainly mct, evoo, nuts, eggs) - 225g carbs (mostly in first two pwo meals)
> 
> Cardio only days - 300g protein - 150g fat (as above but with red meat as well) - 110g carbs
> 
> Let's see how it goes


Still seems nice balanced diet mate. Think main thing is just trial the split and total calories and if it works do it, simple as really. If not tweak to reduce either total calories or split. I've personally only gone with either low carbs or low fats, but then you are restricting one thing or the other. See what works for you.

Not sure on that high fat on cv only days. Maybe just increase protein slightly on cv only and keep fat as normal and drop carbs as you have. You're expending less so don't need same calories as training days so aim to come in 300 calories or so less.


----------



## Sweat

How you splitting carbs and fats?


----------



## Sharpy76

I know i'm usually late to the party, but this is just taking the pi$$ :lol:

IN!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sharpy76 said:


> I know i'm usually late to the party, but this is just taking the pi$$ :lol:
> 
> IN!!


Welcome aboard! I don't expect you to read it all haha


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sweat said:


> How you splitting carbs and fats?


In what sense?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sweat said:


> Still seems nice balanced diet mate. Think main thing is just trial the split and total calories and if it works do it, simple as really. If not tweak to reduce either total calories or split. I've personally only gone with either low carbs or low fats, but then you are restricting one thing or the other. See what works for you.
> 
> Not sure on that high fat on cv only days. *Maybe just increase protein slightly on cv only and keep fat as normal and drop carbs as you have. You're expending less so don't need same calories as training days so aim to come in 300 calories or so less.*


That makes sense mate yeah, will do.


----------



## Sweat

Ginger Ben said:


> In what sense?


Meal timings and macro's per meal.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sweat said:


> Meal timings and macro's per meal.


I don't really do that tbh. I try and have protein and carbs for my two pwo meals then tend to lower carbs and increase fats towards latter half of the day. However there is no planning on how much of any macro is in a meal. I have a target for the day and eat to fit it as best I can.

The thought of set meals each day bores me to tears. So I tend to wing it but aim.for macro targets.


----------



## Sweat

Ginger Ben said:


> I don't really do that tbh. I try and have protein and carbs for my two pwo meals then tend to lower carbs and increase fats towards latter half of the day. However there is no planning on how much of any macro is in a meal. I have a target for the day and eat to fit it as best I can.
> 
> The thought of set meals each day bores me to tears. So I tend to wing it but aim.for macro targets.


http://eas.com/nutrition/sports-nutrition/how-to-maximize-fat-loss-by-eating-the-right-food-at-the-right-time

Basic article on meal timing and composition importance, i'm not an expert and know what you're saying regarding it being boring, but interesting anyway.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sweat said:


> http://eas.com/nutrition/sports-nutrition/how-to-maximize-fat-loss-by-eating-the-right-food-at-the-right-time
> 
> Basic article on meal timing and composition importance, i'm not an expert and know what you're saying regarding it being boring, but interesting anyway.


Cheers will check that out


----------



## Sharpy76

Ginger Ben said:


> I don't really do that tbh. I try and have protein and carbs for my two pwo meals then tend to lower carbs and increase fats towards latter half of the day. However there is no planning on how much of any macro is in a meal. I have a target for the day and eat to fit it as best I can.
> 
> The thought of set meals each day bores me to tears. So I tend to wing it but aim.for macro targets.


I'm the same mate, no idea what the macros in each meal are.

I probably should work it all out but i'm a lazy fvcker and besides, i don't want to become too anal (oh er) about it all tbh.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sharpy76 said:


> I'm the same mate, no idea what the macros in each meal are.
> 
> I probably should work it all out but i'm a lazy fvcker and besides, i don't want to become too anal (oh er) about it all tbh.


Me neither mate, Im not going to compete, this is just a hobby so need to keep a degree of normality to my life.

However if there are things I can do that aren't a pain in the **** but make a difference then I'll do it.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Bbq for dinner, was very restrained though. Baked sweet spud, salad, two burgers, pork loin and a sausage (3) lol

3000 cals today, lowish carbs (under 120), 330 pro and rest was fats.

Pull session tomorrow, got to work around glute so puts tbars, db rows etc out of equation so going to do the following

Seated cable row - 10x10 switching from hammer grip to close underhand grip each set. 60 secs rest, moderate weight.

Wide grip pull downs Superset with close grip pull downs

Chin ups

Bicep stuff


----------



## Ginger Ben

Why can't I lie in at the weekend....?


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Why can't I lie in at the weekend....?


Body clock lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning. Pull session and Hiit done 

Had to work around glute so nothing that involved bending over but was still really good.

Seated cable row TUT supersetted wide hammer grip and close underhand grip

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] stack

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] drop to [email protected] drop to [email protected]

So 11 sets as each one is with both grips

Wide grip lat pull down machine

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] drop to [email protected] drop to [email protected] drop to [email protected]

BW chin ups

12

9

9

9

Wide grip cable curls

[email protected] plates

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Barbell drag curls - short straight bar

[email protected] on bar

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Single arm cable curl pump sets

[email protected] plates each side main stop

15 mins Hiit on x trainer.

Fooked. Food and shower time


----------



## Sweat

Ginger Ben said:


> Why can't I lie in at the weekend....?


Your hero "Alan Titchmarch" has some repeat on TV starting at 7am so you automatically wake up for it?!


----------



## M_at

Ginger Ben said:


> Why can't I lie in at the weekend....?


You have an appointment to get the tyres replaced on your car? Or is that just me?

Serious question - what are barbell drag curls aimed at?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sweat said:


> Your hero "Alan Titchmarch" has some repeat on TV starting at 7am so you automatically wake up for it?!


Was Dale Winton actually....oh hang on


----------



## Ginger Ben

M_at said:


> You have an appointment to get the tyres replaced on your car? Or is that just me?
> 
> Serious question - what are barbell drag curls aimed at?


No that's you mate lol.

They are for biceps mate. Look up a video on you tube as hard to explain. Don't need much weight as the isolate bicep from shoulders doing any of the work. First time I done them today with a barbell and they worked well. arms blew up.


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> No that's you mate lol.
> 
> They are for biceps mate. Look up a video on you tube as hard to explain. Don't need much weight as the isolate bicep from shoulders doing any of the work. First time I done them today with a barbell and they worked well. arms blew up.


Just looked at that, nice one - u can never have enough curl variations lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

Add 3 and a half hours dog walking around Richmond park to my days exercise.

Dominos earnt


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> Add 3 and a half hours dog walking around Richmond park to my days exercise.
> 
> Dominos earnt


I like your style lol! Although I would have 10 slices of pizza and that in itself is over 2500 cals so i tend to avoid pizza places lol

I've had 2400 cals today, trained earlier although it was a slightly ghey chest and delts sesh.

Nowhere near enough protein - 150g

And 400 of them cals are from beer (whoops)

So lets say today is not one of my most successful days.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> I like your style lol! Although I would have 10 slices of pizza and that in itself is over 2500 cals so i tend to avoid pizza places lol
> 
> I've had 2400 cals today, trained earlier although it was a slightly ghey chest and delts sesh.
> 
> Nowhere near enough protein - 150g
> 
> And 400 of them cals are from beer (whoops)
> 
> So lets say today is not one of my most successful days.


Haha I had a dominos meateor with the hotdog and mustard stuffed crust Pmsl. It's a fvcking beast of a thing. Probably 2000 cals.

Other food today

Banana

Whey shake pwo with vitargo

Chicken and broccoli

Dominos

Shake before bed.

Happy with that really.

Sounds like you've had a good Saturday anyway lol


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> Haha I had a dominos meateor with the hotdog and mustard stuffed crust Pmsl. It's a fvcking beast of a thing. Probably 2000 cals.
> 
> Other food today
> 
> Banana
> 
> Whey shake pwo with vitargo
> 
> Chicken and broccoli
> 
> Dominos
> 
> Shake before bed.
> 
> Happy with that really.
> 
> Sounds like you've had a good Saturday anyway lol


Yep lol couple of beers in the sun was nice, problem now is that we are having a BBQ tomorrow!! Fook sake!! I have no willpower !!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> Yep lol couple of beers in the sun was nice, problem now is that we are having a BBQ tomorrow!! Fook sake!! I have no willpower !!


Coors light is the way forward. Only 80 cals a beer


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> Coors light is the way forward. Only 80 cals a beer


Not sugary strawberry and lime kopparberg then lol


----------



## Fatstuff

After a quick google becks premier light is only 64 cals, could have ten of them and just eat meat!! Lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> After a quick google becks premier light is only 64 cals, could have ten of them and just eat meat!! Lol


Exactly


----------



## TELBOR

Fatstuff said:


> After a quick google becks premier light is only 64 cals, could have ten of them and just eat meat!! Lol


IIFYM stan


----------



## Sharpy76

Mmmm, did someone say "Dominos"?!

What size do you have @Ginger Ben?

I don't do anything less than large and i'll wax off the whole thing without even stopping for breath, i'm a greedy fvcker though


----------



## TELBOR

Sharpy76 said:


> Mmmm, did someone say "Dominos"?!
> 
> What size do you have @Ginger Ben?
> 
> I don't do anything less than large and i'll wax off the whole thing without even stopping for breath, i'm a greedy fvcker though


Bens a 10" kinda guy


----------



## M_at

Ginger Ben said:


> Haha I had a dominos meateor with the hotdog and mustard stuffed crust Pmsl. It's a fvcking beast of a thing. Probably 2000 cals.


Large stuffed crust meateor: Over 3170 cals :lol:

Medium: 2368

That's just the cheese stuffed, not the hotdog :lol:


----------



## Fatstuff

M_at said:


> Large stuffed crust meateor: Over 3170 cals :lol:
> 
> Medium: 2368
> 
> That's just the cheese stuffed, not the hotdog :lol:


Pizza really does cane the cals lol


----------



## M_at

Fatstuff said:


> Pizza really does cane the cals lol


You can get another 1200 in if you get a tub of cookie dough ice cream with it mg:


----------



## Ginger Ben

I only had a medium.....fanny I know. Was immense though and the hotdog stuffedcrust makes a big impression lol.

Just done an hours fasted cardio to make up for it. Insanity pure cardio session followed by insanity abs. Booyaa


----------



## Ginger Ben

M_at said:


> Large stuffed crust meateor: Over 3170 cals :lol:
> 
> Medium: 2368
> 
> That's just the cheese stuffed, not the hotdog :lol:


Oops, closer to 2700 then with the hotdogs Pmsl


----------



## Sharpy76

R0BLET said:


> Bens a 10" kinda guy


Reading my post back and it really does sound wrong lol.

So "What size do you have Benjamin"?!......


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> I only had a medium.....fanny I know. Was immense though and the hotdog stuffedcrust makes a big impression lol.
> 
> Just done an hours fasted cardio to make up for it. Insanity pure cardio session followed by insanity abs. Booyaa


How ghey


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> How ghey


Jelly cos you know you'd spew your ring up lol


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> I only had a medium.....fanny I know. Was immense though and the hotdog stuffedcrust makes a big impression lol.
> 
> Just done an hours fasted cardio to make up for it. Insanity pure cardio session followed by insanity abs. Booyaa


Fùck me..... Who are you and where is the Ginger Prince!!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Fùck me..... Who are you and where is the Ginger Prince!!!


Pmsl I told you mate, It's ab time!


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Pmsl I told you mate, It's ab time!


You did mate.

Good on ya, crack on son!!

:beer:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Spent all weekend outside and didn't burn!! Kaboom! :lol:

Great lunch at mums in the garden. Steak, New pots, asparagus and prawns. Twas good!

Just had a couple of grilled burgers and some couscous. Quark and a scoop whey now then a shake later.

Mega low carb day again (for me!)


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Spent all weekend outside and didn't burn!! Kaboom! :lol:
> 
> Great lunch at mums in the garden. Steak, New pots, asparagus and prawns. Twas good!
> 
> Just had a couple of grilled burgers and some couscous. Quark and a scoop whey now then a shake later.
> 
> Mega low carb day again (for me!)


Check you!!

Good work mate..... On not burning


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> Spent all weekend outside and didn't burn!! Kaboom! :lol:
> 
> Great lunch at mums in the garden. Steak, New pots, asparagus and prawns. Twas good!
> 
> Just had a couple of grilled burgers and some couscous. Quark and a scoop whey now then a shake later.
> 
> Mega low carb day again (for me!)


I'm burned


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> I'm burned


Closet ginger


----------



## Ginger Ben

Push session and more cardio tomorrow.

Thinking of a Superset based session so...

Seated smith shoulder press Superset with db lat raises Charles glass style

Inc db press Superset with inc db flys

Weighted dips Superset with cable flys

Tri press downs Superset with db front raises

Reckon that should sting a little lol


----------



## TELBOR

Fatstuff said:


> I'm burned


I'm Rob 

But I'm brown too :lol:


----------



## Sweat

Ginger Ben said:


> Spent all weekend outside and didn't burn!! Kaboom! :lol:
> 
> Great lunch at mums in the garden. Steak, New pots, asparagus and prawns. Twas good!
> 
> Just had a couple of grilled burgers and some couscous. Quark and a scoop whey now then a shake later.
> 
> Mega low carb day again (for me!)


Great work on smashing in the low carbs day and on not getting burnt! Haha! I've just jumped back on MT2 not been on it in ages so hopefully should be dramatic. Will be hitting beds from wednesday onwards!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sweat said:


> Great work on smashing in the low carbs day and on not getting burnt! Haha! I've just jumped back on MT2 not been on it in ages so hopefully should be dramatic. Will be hitting beds from wednesday onwards!


Cheers mate. You have a good weekend?

I'm getting the bug for getting lean so while my mindset is good I'm going to take advantage as much as I can.


----------



## Sweat

Ginger Ben said:


> Cheers mate. You have a good weekend?
> 
> I'm getting the bug for getting lean so while my mindset is good I'm going to take advantage as much as I can.


Yeah mate, weekend was great, just revolved around training/diet to be honest. Met up with friends/family too but priority was training. In 15 weeks I can re-jiggle priorities.

The lean bug is addicitive especially if you was an ultra fatty like me, chasing those abssss. Keep it up mate, next 4-6 weeks will start showing dramatic mirror changes for you. Logged measurements of hips and waist yet? If not log em down and further re-enforces your motivation when you see improvements. That and the mirror in the morning as soon as you get up!!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sweat said:


> Yeah mate, weekend was great, just revolved around training/diet to be honest. Met up with friends/family too but priority was training. In 15 weeks I can re-jiggle priorities.
> 
> The lean bug is addicitive especially if you was an ultra fatty like me, chasing those abssss. Keep it up mate, next 4-6 weeks will start showing dramatic mirror changes for you. Logged measurements of hips and waist yet? If not log em down and further re-enforces your motivation when you see improvements. That and the mirror in the morning as soon as you get up!!!


How's the boy getting on?

Not taken any measurements yet but will do tomorrow.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning banditos,

Awesome session this morning even if i do say so myself lol. I did the push session and broke it down in to pairs of supersets - first exercise heavy, second one more volume. Short rests and good TUT on all movements.

Smith shoulder press - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

DB Lat raises CG style - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

Inc DB bench - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

Inc db flys - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

Weighted Dips - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

Crucifix Cable Flys - [email protected] plates, [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

V Bar Press Downs - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

Jack Press ups - 15, 12, switched to dead stop press ups - 12, 5 total failure lying face first on floor lol

10 mins SSC on X trainer.

Winning


----------



## TELBOR

Nice session red :beer:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Nice session red :beer:


Loved it mate, buzzing off the eca as well :lol:

Going to run all my sessions like this for a while, really good change in tempo and intensity


----------



## Galaxy

Ginger Ben said:


> Loved it mate, buzzing off the eca as well :lol:
> 
> Going to run all my sessions like this for a while, really good change in tempo and intensity


Keep up this intensity and the abs will be out in no time at all :rockon:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Galaxy said:


> Keep up this intensity and the abs will be out in no time at all :rockon:


Hoping so mate, I want multi dimensional mother fvckers :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Loved it mate, buzzing off the eca as well :lol:
> 
> Going to run all my sessions like this for a while, really good change in tempo and intensity


Fùcking junkie 

Lol

Smash every session in like that mate and you'll work plenty of fat off :beer:

4D abs all the way!!

:lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Fùcking junkie
> 
> Lol
> 
> Smash every session in like that mate and you'll work plenty of fat off :beer:
> 
> 4D abs all the way!!
> 
> :lol:


Yeah i reckon supersets and drop sets are good way to nuke extra fat off. Diets going to be tight too, 2700 cals today is the target.


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Good session mate, my kinda workout, love supersets and hate rest times f*cks you up good and proper


----------



## Ginger Ben

Mr_Morocco said:


> Good session mate, my kinda workout, love supersets and hate rest times f*cks you up good and proper


Yeah was a sweaty mess by the end of it, ECA and good work rate made sure of that.

Legs in this fashion on Wednesday should be interesting. Not sure how I'm going to do it yet. Maybe instead of supersets I can do a giant set style.

So for quads do single leg extensions on each leg one rep on one leg then swap etc then bung more weight on and rep out with both legs together?

Hams I'll just do as normal as they are sensitive at the moment lol. Calves I'll rape in the usual way.


----------



## Ginger Ben

No more carbs for rest of the day! :scared:


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> No more carbs for rest of the day! :scared:


Get some rice cakes in, layer of PB and away you go lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Get some rice cakes in, layer of PB and away you go lol


They are grim though! Might investigate them later in shop though. Quark, eggs and meat are my friends today. lol


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> They are grim though! Might investigate them later in shop though. Quark, eggs and meat are my friends today. lol


Lol, I like em tbh 

But those you have will do!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Lol, I like em tbh
> 
> But those you have will do!!


Just got 60 eggs, loads of quark, pile of broccoli and some sugar free jelly. Pmsl


----------



## Ginger Ben

Diet nailed today. 2700 cals and macros all on target. Happy with that and is an easily replicated days food so can use it as a base for my medium carbs day.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Just got 60 eggs, loads of quark, pile of broccoli and some sugar free jelly. Pmsl


Ooooh, check you. Don't forget you have to eat it though 

Got a load of sugar free jelly earlier too.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Cardio and weighted abs time, calves are seriously tight from insanity on Sunday, hoping a bit of x trainer action will help loosen them off.


----------



## Ginger Ben

25 mins steady state fasted cardio - 350 cals

Weighted side bends with 15kg plates then 20kg plates 3 sets of loads on each side, didn't count.

Weighted hanging knee raises with a 5kg dumbbell between feet - these are really good!

Nice short sharp session and seems to be doing the job. Weight this morning 207.2 lbs. Dropped 4 lbs in last week or so. Have lowered carbs so some is water but all good in my book 

195 is my target weight where I'll assess how i look and if I need to keep cutting.

Going to do pull session tomorrow as glute is starting to feel better so if I leave it until Friday I might be able to do a proper leg session again albeit taking it steady on pressing still.

Plan is to run the superset based session again

Seated hammer grip rows with close underhand grip seated row

Wide Grip Pull downs with close hammer grip pull downs

chin ups with upright rows

Bicep raping


----------



## Ginger Ben

Diet going well again today

Meal 1 - 3 scoops 100% whey PWO

Meal 2 - 2 slices burgen toast with 40g natty PB and a scoop whey

Meal 3 - 6 beef meatballs with 30g dry weight basmati, half a can mixed pulses, 100g broccoli all in homemade tomato and garlic sauce

Rest of day will be

Meal 4 - 4 whole eggs, 6 whites scrambled with 1 tsp Evo

Meal 5 - Grilled lamb with 100g broccoli

Meal 6 - Tub of quark with a scoop whey


----------



## JANIKvonD

cardio, natty, low carb. WTF went wrong in here


----------



## Ginger Ben

JANIKvonD said:


> cardio, natty, low carb. WTF went wrong in here


Lol, got tired of pretending my weight was all muscle! :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Just had a mango and passionfruit sugar free jelly. They are immense, must be made entirely of chemicals given they are 10 cals but they are nice


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Just had a mango and passionfruit sugar free jelly. They are immense, must be made entirely of chemicals given they are 10 cals but they are nice


Probably laced with oestrogen..... Should work well with the Insanity DVD


----------



## Ginger Ben

Been a good day today, diet nailed same as yesterday so all good there. Plan is to stick to this macro split for the next few weeks and see what happens. Any less isn't long enough to notice any effects really.

Going to run the eca 2 weeks on 2 weeks off I think as that seems to be the best way. Only taking one a day pre wo at the moment. Will maybe add a second at midday from next week to kick things on a bit more.

Pull session tomorrow and more cardio. Looking forward to it, really loving being in the gym at the moment.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning all - great session again this morning

Superset Wide Hammer Grip Seated rows - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

Superset Close Grip Underhand seated rows - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

Superset weighted chins - [email protected], [email protected]+15, [email protected]+15, [email protected]+15, [email protected]+15

Superset wide grip upright row - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] - not including weight of short oly bar

Superset Wide Grip Lat Pull downs - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

Superset Close Grip Lat Pull downs - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

Superset DB Hammer Curls - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

Superset Barbell Drag Curls - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] - not including weight of short oly bar

20 mins SSC on xtrainer - 280 cals burnt

Happy with that


----------



## TELBOR

That'll do Benjamin


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> That'll do Benjamin


Hope so mate, was fooked by the end of it lol


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Hope so mate, was fooked by the end of it lol


Intensity all the way for you at the moment mate! I get a right sweat on when im training alone lol I dont really rest past 30 secs though


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Intensity all the way for you at the moment mate! I get a right sweat on when im training alone lol I dont really rest past 30 secs though


I'm resting about a minute at the moment as am supersetting but yeah normally if going for volume I get on with it pretty quickly. Going to do this routine for 4 weeks then switch to a low rep heavy weight one for a few weeks and see what strength levels are like as will hopefully be a good few pounds lighter by then :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> I'm resting about a minute at the moment as am supersetting but yeah normally if going for volume I get on with it pretty quickly. Going to do this routine for 4 weeks then switch to a low rep heavy weight one for a few weeks and see what strength levels are like as will hopefully be a good few pounds lighter by then :lol:


If your not down 10lbs in 4 weeks with abs your dead to me


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> If your not down 10lbs in 4 weeks with abs your dead to me


Haha, that's the weight loss goal I'm shooting for, well 12 lbs actually to put me at 195. Doubt I'll even have abs then though


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Haha, that's the weight loss goal I'm shooting for, well 12 lbs actually to put me at 195. Doubt I'll even have abs then though


Make it 20lb then......

It'll be hard either way, recomp on gear would be better, but natty means a great weight loss with muscle taking a hit.

Just keep nailing food mate and training hard and you'll see some abs. You got lean last year so just go that bit further.


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Make it 20lb then......
> 
> It'll be hard either way, recomp on gear would be better, but natty means a great weight loss with muscle taking a hit.
> 
> Just keep nailing food mate and training hard and you'll see some abs. You got lean last year so just go that bit further.


Lol 5lb a week might be a bit of a tall order without dnp....which I have lol. Not going to use it though.

Yeah a recomp would be better but I'm happy to lose a bit of muscle between now and next cycle as I know I can put it back on again and I'll be in a much better place for a recomp with gear if I'm already quite lean. Obviously I don't want to lose muscle but it's quite possible I will cutting natty. Although I'm not planning on taking calories mega low so hopefully should be ok.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol 5lb a week might be a bit of a tall order without dnp....which I have lol. Not going to use it though.
> 
> Yeah a recomp would be better but I'm happy to lose a bit of muscle between now and next cycle as I know I can put it back on again and I'll be in a much better place for a recomp with gear if I'm already quite lean. Obviously I don't want to lose muscle but it's quite possible I will cutting natty. Although I'm not planning on taking calories mega low so hopefully should be ok.


Send it me 

You aren't dipping below maintenance are you? Just adding in cardio etc.

Plenty of time to grow muscle with gear mate, its not the be all and end all is it.

Lean up, re-asses, then hit the TNT end of the summer


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Send it me
> 
> You aren't dipping below maintenance are you? Just adding in cardio etc.
> 
> Plenty of time to grow muscle with gear mate, its not the be all and end all is it.
> 
> Lean up, re-asses, then hit the TNT end of the summer


I am at the moment, hitting 2700 cals gross a day currently minus training and cv and I'll deffo be in deficit. Want to do this for a couple of weeks and then look at how it's going.

Bloke in the gym today came up to me and said "you've put some size on since I last saw you" - told him I'd actually lost about a stone :lol: So from that I am thinking the get leaner, look bigger illusion is starting to happen 

Think people get too precious about ounces of muscle, I know I did and definitely fooled myself in to thinking I was piling it on when the reality was it's mainly water and bf. Next cycle should be a winner as I'll start lean which will be good.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> I am at the moment, hitting 2700 cals gross a day currently minus training and cv and I'll deffo be in deficit. Want to do this for a couple of weeks and then look at how it's going.
> 
> Bloke in the gym today came up to me and said "you've put some size on since I last saw you" - told him I'd actually lost about a stone :lol: So from that I am thinking the get leaner, look bigger illusion is starting to happen
> 
> Think people get too precious about ounces of muscle, I know I did and definitely fooled myself in to thinking I was piling it on when the reality was it's mainly water and bf. Next cycle should be a winner as I'll start lean which will be good.


Amazing what dropping water and BF does, just hard to admit that eating less and adding in CV will give the look of looking "Bigger".

Sounds like its working mate and the next cycle will be far more rewarding wont it.


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Amazing what dropping water and BF does, just hard to admit that eating less and adding in CV will give the look of looking "Bigger".
> 
> Sounds like its working mate and the next cycle will be far more rewarding wont it.


Yeah it took a while to get my head round it but I'm pleased I have and am keen to crack on now.

Yeah should be mate, that's the plan!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Diet nailed today. With some creative cooking it needn't be bland either.

Fasted cv tomorrow. Probably do 20 mins hiit and some core bashing


----------



## Galaxy

Ginger Ben said:


> Diet nailed today. With some creative cooking it needn't be bland either.
> 
> Fasted cv tomorrow. Probably do 20 mins hiit and some core bashing


You seem to have taken to this cut pretty well mate, me i fvcking hate cutting :lol:

As you get learner mate you'll look way better as the definition comes in so........ :rockon:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Galaxy said:


> You seem to have taken to this cut pretty well mate, me i fvcking hate cutting :lol:
> 
> As you get learner mate you'll look way better as the definition comes in so........ :rockon:


First time I've tried it properly tbh mate so It's long overdue but I'm in the right mind frame for it so just going to get my head down and crack on.

I hope so! Lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

Hands off cocks, hands on socks gentlemen it's morning!

Eca buzz is great :lol:

20 mins hiit followed by 12 mins ssc on xtrainer to hit 500 cals burnt.

Weighted hanging knee raises with 6kg db in to 25kg a side weighted side bends in to low plank knees to elbows. Repeat three times, core destroyed.

Oh and cycled to and from gym


----------



## Sharpy76

Ginger Ben said:


> I am at the moment, hitting 2700 cals gross a day currently minus training and cv and I'll deffo be in deficit. Want to do this for a couple of weeks and then look at how it's going.
> 
> Bloke in the gym today came up to me and said "you've put some size on since I last saw you" - told him I'd actually lost about a stone :lol: So from that I am thinking the get leaner, look bigger illusion is starting to happen
> 
> *Think people get too precious about ounces of muscle, I know I did and definitely fooled myself in to thinking I was piling it on when the reality was it's mainly water and bf. Next cycle should be a winner as I'll start lean which will be good.*


Spot on! I was exactly the same when i was younger, more weight = hench, but in reality i was a ****ing water/fat balloon!

Really sound's like you're in a good place with it all at the mo mate, enjoying training, diet spot on and the fruits of your labour are getting noticed, couldn't ask for more really......................well, we'd all say another inch wouldn't go a miss but you get my drift


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Hands off cocks, hands on socks gentlemen it's morning!
> 
> Eca buzz is great :lol:
> 
> 20 mins hiit followed by 12 mins ssc on xtrainer to hit 500 cals burnt.
> 
> Weighted hanging knee raises with 6kg db in to 25kg a side weighted side bends in to low plank knees to elbows. Repeat three times, core destroyed.
> 
> Oh and cycled to and from gym


If you dont get abs by end of July your diet needs looking at lol

Doing a grand job Benjamin :beer:

Owed Rep


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sharpy76 said:


> Spot on! I was exactly the same when i was younger, more weight = hench, but in reality i was a ****ing water/fat balloon!
> 
> Really sound's like you're in a good place with it all at the mo mate, enjoying training, diet spot on and the fruits of your labour are getting noticed, couldn't ask for more really......................well, we'd all say another inch wouldn't go a miss but you get my drift


Thanks mate, yeah feeling good at the moment. I'm actually enjoying the cardio now as it's given me a focus and that's motivating me to do it. I'm also noticing my fitness improving which can only be a good thing! Cheers for support :thumb:



R0BLET said:


> If you dont get abs by end of July your diet needs looking at lol
> 
> Doing a grand job Benjamin :beer:
> 
> Owed Rep


Haha well I hope so mate but time will tell. Lower back fat is in abundance and going to take some shifting. Would hope for full ab outlines at least in a month or so.

Diet is the one part that is a bit of guess work and trial and error for me but now I've got a plan I can stick to at least I can see if this macro ratio works and if not make adjustments.

Appreciate the support mate :thumb:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Hot today! 24 c here.....I'm scared to go outside for fear of instant combustion :lol:

Food so far today

Meal 1 - half a can coconut milk, water and 2 scoops 100% advance whey and a banana about 30 mins after shake

Meal 2 - tin tuna, 100g quark, 1 slice burgen toast

Meal 3 - 230g cooked weight chicken, 1/2 tin of mixed pulses, 30g uncooked weight basmati rice, 2 teaspoons evo, 10 calorie jelly


----------



## JANIKvonD

awrite fat boi, how long u been on this cut now? progress pics!


----------



## Ginger Ben

JANIKvonD said:


> awrite fat boi, how long u been on this cut now? progress pics!


Hi mate, been taking the diet seriously for just this week so far, very early days. But I've been doing regular cardio for the last 3 weeks or so I think. Was going to take some pics Saturday actually so you'll have to use an old one for now 

Edit - what I mean by the diet point is these calories and properly tracking them.


----------



## JANIKvonD

saturday it is then!...ill do some next week when the DNP water's fell off


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> saturday it is then!...ill do some next week when the DNP water's fell off


There are some pics a few pages back, Benjamin has granite calf muscles!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Grilled pork chop (fat removed :sad: ) and veg for dinner. Shake before bed and another day o the diet done 

Day off gym tomorrow as got an early conference call then a meeting in southampton so no time for legs. Will do them Saturday morning instead.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Grilled pork chop (fat removed :sad: ) and veg for dinner. Shake before bed and another day o the diet done
> 
> Day off gym tomorrow as got an early conference call then a meeting in southampton so no time for legs. Will do them Saturday morning instead.


Sounds like business is picking up mate, good work


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Sounds like business is picking up mate, good work


Getting there slowly mate but going right way.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Getting there slowly mate but going right way.


Good to hear mate. Imagine if you wasn't on UKM all day :whistling:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Good to hear mate. Imagine if you wasn't on UKM all day :whistling:


Pmsl true but I am sat in front of a pc all bloody day


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Pmsl true but I am sat in front of a pc all bloody day


Yeah I know what you mean mate, I leave a tab open 

Dark Choc Whey soon, best be nice!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Yeah I know what you mean mate, I leave a tab open
> 
> Dark Choc Whey soon, best be nice!!


Review please 

Oh and how are the egg whites?


----------



## luther1

R0BLET said:


> Yeah I know what you mean mate, I leave a tab open
> 
> Dark Choc Whey soon, best be nice!!


Yes,review please. And not one of your normal ones about tpw,I want a genuine fcuking taste test and don't compare it to a sweet you ate in 1989. Tbf,I didn't know they did dark choc?


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Review please
> 
> Oh and how are the egg whites?


Morning G1!

Didn't try the dark choc whey last night, didn't bother as was POOOOOOOOPED!

I'll have it mid morning today.


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> Yes,review please. And not one of your normal ones about tpw,I want a genuine fcuking taste test and don't compare it to a sweet you ate in 1989. Tbf,I didn't know they did dark choc?


PMSL.

Sorry dad! I'll be honest mate, if I dont like it i'll say so. TBF its only the Jaffa i haven't really enjoyed.

This smells the part so best be good lol

I bet some clowns mix it with whole milk and moan it taste nothing like dark choc! I love dark choc, 85%+ cocoa all the way.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Be nice with coconut milk, like a dark bounty


----------



## Ginger Ben

200ml coconut milk, 2 scoops whey for meal 1.

Bigger meals for rest of day to make up for the one I'll miss because of this meeting. Still hit daily targets though.

Have a good morning all


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Be nice with coconut milk, like a dark bounty


Suppose so, i'll post you a couple of scoops if you want Benjamin.


----------



## Huntingground

GM mate, hope all is going well on cut. Not been keeping up recently though!!

Have a good one.


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Suppose so, i'll post you a couple of scoops if you want Benjamin.


Lol thanks mate but dont worry. Unless you say It's minging I'll probably get some at some point.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Huntingground said:


> GM mate, hope all is going well on cut. Not been keeping up recently though!!
> 
> Have a good one.


All good thanks mate. It's falling off at the moment. Pic update tomorrow and a weigh in.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> All good thanks mate. It's falling off at the moment. Pic update tomorrow and a weigh in.


I think i'll get some pics done tomorrow, see how i feel when i wake up lol


----------



## Huntingground

Don't think anybody would want a pic of my gut at the moment


----------



## TELBOR

Huntingground said:


> Don't think anybody would want a pic of my gut at the moment


I'm sure your looking well mate! Stay off that Guinness lol


----------



## Huntingground

R0BLET said:


> I'm sure your looking well mate! Stay off that Guinness lol


No chance of Guinness on the SHIC mate, I may be cavalier when it comes to gear, but I'm not fckin suicidal


----------



## TELBOR

Huntingground said:


> No chance of Guinness on the SHIC mate, I may be cavalier when it comes to gear, but I'm not fckin suicidal


LOL.

Well pic update will be a good one then mate.

Roll on thursday :beer:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Meeting done, new client on board


----------



## Ginger Ben

Looked pretty lean/skinny in the mirror this morning, probably dehydration from sleep but oddly for me my legs are actually looking decent lol.

Deffo getting small all over though so looking forward to hitting the recomp cycle in a few months. Might do it from August for 10 weeks.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Meeting done, new client on board


Boom! Good work mate.


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Boom! Good work mate.


Cheers mate, just got to deliver now!


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Looked pretty lean/skinny in the mirror this morning, probably dehydration from sleep but oddly for me my legs are actually looking decent lol.
> 
> Deffo getting small all over though so looking forward to hitting the recomp cycle in a few months. Might do it from August for 10 weeks.


Sounds good mate, maybe you was just too hench on the upper body that your wheels looked small lol

Oh, Dark Choc whey is very nice.

You get that prolonged taste of the cocoa just like a bar of the stuff  But, maybe it was me, tasted a little acidic? Maybe the stevia.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Been feeling a bit off colour today since i woke up for some reason. Dodgy stomach now too. Hope it fvks off before tomorrow as had a nice cheat meal planned


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Sounds good mate, maybe you was just too hench on the upper body that your wheels looked small lol
> 
> Oh, Dark Choc whey is very nice.
> 
> You get that prolonged taste of the cocoa just like a bar of the stuff  But, maybe it was me, tasted a little acidic? Maybe the stevia.


That sounds good mate. I've not tries stevia before so yeah maybe it is that.


----------



## JANIKvonD

Ginger Ben said:


> Looked pretty lean/skinny in the mirror this morning, probably dehydration from sleep but oddly for me my legs are actually looking decent lol.
> 
> Deffo getting small all over though so looking forward to hitting the recomp cycle in a few months. Might do it from August for 10 weeks.


haha, i just went for a sly shyte in work....opened the window full & took my top off to cool down, near started crying with how small i look atm pmsl. all in my head...i hope


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> near started crying with how small i look atm pmsl. all in my head...i hope


No mate, you've always had a small penis


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> No mate, you've always had a small penis


aye..for u ya slack erse whoore


----------



## Sharpy76

JANIKvonD said:


> haha, i just went for a sly shyte in work....opened the window full & took my top off to cool down, near started crying with how small i look atm pmsl. all in my head...i hope


So you was sitting in the work toilet, smelling your own sh!t, crying and all this while being semi naked?

I thought you said the tren was out of your system?

:lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Sharpy76 said:


> So you was sitting in the work toilet, smelling your own sh!t, crying and all this while being semi naked?
> 
> I thought you said the tren was out of your system?
> 
> :lol:


pmsl...yes....i may not be in the clear just yet


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sharpy76 said:


> So you was sitting in the work toilet, smelling your own sh!t, crying and all this while being semi naked?
> 
> I thought you said the tren was out of your system?
> 
> :lol:


Pmsl lads a total pervert


----------



## Ginger Ben

Legs and cv tomorrow! Really got to hammer this hard and am looking forward to it. Going to mix it up on plate loaded and cable machines. Leg press to finish if glute is ok


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning all. 204.2 lbs this morning, 3 down since Monday. Refeed/cheat today so be interesting to see what i weigh tomorrow.

Legs and core this morning, no cv due to time.

Leg extn machine

[email protected]

[email protected] stack

[email protected]

[email protected] drop [email protected] drop [email protected] drop [email protected]

[email protected] up [email protected] up [email protected] drop [email protected] drop [email protected]

Ham curl machine

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] drop [email protected] drop [email protected]

[email protected] up [email protected] up [email protected] failed on 3rd

Rotary calf press

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Single leg extn plate loaded

Left - [email protected],[email protected],[email protected],[email protected],[email protected]

Right - [email protected],[email protected],[email protected],[email protected],[email protected]

Single leg ham curls plate loaded

Left - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

Right - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

Seated calf raises

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] drop to [email protected]

Core

Hanging knee raises

[email protected]+7kg drop to 10 unweighted

[email protected]+7 drop to 12 uw

[email protected]+7 drop to 10 uw

Superset side bends

[email protected], [email protected], [email protected] weight each hand

Superset with knees to elbows low plank

10, 10, 10 each side so 20 reps per set

Ab roll outs from knee

20, 20, 20

C sit knees to elbows

15+10 leg raises

15+5 leg raises

10 twists in to 10 leg raises

Destroyed


----------



## Sweat

Big sesh there Benji, great stuff! Plenty of volume to burn off even more calories!!


----------



## Galaxy

Cracking session mate


----------



## biglbs

See you are still slacking Ginge!!!!

Nice volume!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Cheers guys, without squats and leg press I felt I needed to really hit big volume with drop sets etc.on the isolations. Will know tomorrow if it worked or not haha


----------



## Sharpy76

Fvck me that's a huge session mate!!!

Impressive


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sharpy76 said:


> Fvck me that's a huge session mate!!!
> 
> Impressive


Fasted on low carbs all week too, feeling fooked now though haha.

Eca got me through that


----------



## Ginger Ben

Cheeky bbq lit for some sausages tonight. Got those rolls you finish baking in oven too so should be nice with some fried onions mmmmmmm

Cheat day has been very tame. Had one and a half large triple choc cookies and half a large pork pie so far along with couple of vodkas and some pistacios. Actually not in mood for a blow out so no point imo. Cv tomorrow then looking forward to a push session on Monday. Try and get some 50kg dips going again.


----------



## Sweat

Ginger Ben said:


> Cheeky bbq lit for some sausages tonight. Got those rolls you finish baking in oven too so should be nice with some fried onions mmmmmmm
> 
> Cheat day has been very tame. Had one and a half large triple choc cookies and half a large pork pie so far along with couple of vodkas and some pistacios. Actually not in mood for a blow out so no point imo. Cv tomorrow then looking forward to a push session on Monday. Try and get some 50kg dips going again.


Great stuff mate, enjoy the rest of your cheat day and the full refocus for another week of chasing the abs!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning all

4lb rebound from yesterdays carbyness LOL.

So 208.3 this morning. Punished myself with 25 mins Hiit followed by 10 mins ssc for 510 calories burnt.

Low carb day today back on it.

Have a good one all, I'm off to the beach


----------



## Galaxy

Ginger Ben said:


> Morning all
> 
> 4lb rebound from yesterdays carbyness LOL.
> 
> So 208.3 this morning. Punished myself with 25 mins Hiit followed by 10 mins ssc for 510 calories burnt.
> 
> Low carb day today back on it.
> 
> Have a good one all, I'm off to the beach


Have a good day mate


----------



## luther1

What beach you going to benjy,bit overcast down here atm


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> What beach you going to benjy,bit overcast down here atm


Milton on sea in the new forest mate. Visitih an elderly relative nearby then taking pooch for a walk as beach is dog friendly apparently.


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> Milton on sea in the new forest mate. Visitih an elderly relative nearby then taking pooch for a walk as beach is dog friendly apparently.


Lovely area. Obviously keeping in touch to remind her of your existence when inheritance time occurs! Clearing up now so should be lovely down there. Do you pop through lyndhurst and have a nose in the Ferrari garage?


----------



## TELBOR

Have a good day ginger balls


----------



## luther1

R0BLET said:


> Have a good day ginger balls


There's actually a beach camp site near where bens going called 'sandy balls'. Fact


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> There's actually a beach camp site near where bens going called 'sandy balls'. Fact


Nudist beach?


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> Lovely area. Obviously keeping in touch to remind her of your existence when inheritance time occurs! Clearing up now so should be lovely down there. Do you pop through lyndhurst and have a nose in the Ferrari garage?


Milford on sea, got it wrong, but same place. Yeah lyndhurst is millionaires row isnn

t it


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Nudist beach?


It is now


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> It is now


Pics :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

2 and a half hours walking on the beach. Knackered now!


----------



## biglbs

Ginger Ben said:


> 2 and a half hours wonking on the beach. Knackered now!


Easy fix! xx


----------



## Ginger Ben

Great weekend had, hope you all did too.

Push session and cv tomorrow morning. Going for the super setting again but changing exercise order to dips first this time. Heavy as I can get them then into cable flys. Db bench and flys after, then ohp and lat raises. Core, cardio.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Push, push, push it


----------



## Ginger Ben

Pushed it real good - bah bah bah bah bah bah ba ba dee daa (Salt 'n Pepper pmsl)

Superset 1

Dips - [email protected]+20, [email protected]+35, [email protected]+45, [email protected]+45

Cable flys - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

Superset 2

Inc DB Bench - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

Inc DB Flys - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

Superset 3

Smith shoulder Press - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

DB Lat raises,strict form - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

Superset 4

Tri press down - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

Cable Lat raises [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

10 mins very hiit on x trainer as didn't have much time left.

Was a good session, strength is down quite a bit but expecting that given natty and low cals/carbs at the moment. Shoulder press is way down though, don't know what's going on there, might do that first each time to get it back up again when I'm fresh.

Happy with dips though and those and cable flys really destroyed chest so wasn't expecting great things with the db's.

Wondering whether muscle group splits might be better now as p/p/l is quite endurance heavy and mine is suffering at the moment. Will carry on this week as I have been and maybe change it up next week again.


----------



## JANIKvonD

moaning boaby reciever. planned push sesh looks hardcore


----------



## Ginger Ben

JANIKvonD said:


> moaning boaby reciever. planned push sesh looks hardcore


Not planned mate, done it already this morning


----------



## biglbs

My God man ,I have never seen anyone overthink the game like you,one day you will just train on instinct,the only problem will be what to do with all the time you used to over thunk in! :whistling:

Keep ppl but change split and do less total sets,over 8 days it may be better,as more rest time...


----------



## Ginger Ben

biglbs said:


> My God man ,I have never seen anyone overthink the game like you,one day you will just train on instinct,the only problem will be what to do with all the time you used to over thunk in! :whistling:
> 
> Keep ppl but change split and do less total sets,over 8 days it may be better,as more rest time...


I have no idea what you're talking about :rolleye:

I like the idea of instinct training but I've sort of conditioned myself to be more structured so that I can track progress and see what works and what doesn't work. I know what you mean though, maybe I do need to just turn up and do whatever I need to do to smash the muscle group up.

I'll give it some thought


----------



## biglbs

Ginger Ben said:


> I have no idea what you're talking about :rolleye:
> 
> I like the idea of instinct training but I've sort of conditioned myself to be more structured so that I can track progress and see what works and what doesn't work. I know what you mean though, maybe I do need to just turn up and do whatever I need to do to smash the muscle group up.
> 
> I'll give it some thought


Imo you are ready,you carry enough mass for it to benefit you now,some weeks you need more workload,others less,your body will tell you,use the force Ben!


----------



## Ginger Ben

biglbs said:


> Imo you are ready,you carry enough mass for it to benefit you now,some weeks you need more workload,others less,your body will tell you,use the force Ben!


Roger, will give it a go


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Not planned mate, done it already this morning


Silly Jock ! 

Good session mate, strength is bound to be down super-setting everything!


----------



## JANIKvonD

biglbs said:


> My God man ,I have never seen anyone overthink the game like you,*one day you will just train on instinct*,the only problem will be what to do with all the time you used to over thunk in! :whistling:
> 
> Keep ppl but change split and do less total sets,over 8 days it may be better,as more rest time...


& end up like rob?...fuk thaaat


----------



## Ginger Ben

Been knackered all day today, effect of eca doesn't seem to last much beyond my sessions now so tiredness kicks in pretty early in the day. Will up dose to two a day from tomorrow 1 on waking then 1 around midday just before lunch. Usual protocol is 2 or 3 a day but I've been taking it steady to assess tolerance up to now. Happy with how it makes me feel so will up it.

Diet has been nailed so far today, got beef mince chilli for dinner  Got a few carbs left so might have a slice of burgen toast or some rice with it.

Stats so far are - 1850 cals, 114g carbs, 71g fat, 189g protein

Left to go - 850 cals, 21g carbs, 34g fat, 115 protein

So dinner, slice of toast and a decent shake before bed should see that lot hit nicely.

Will weigh in tomorrow to see if lost any of the weekend water weight


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Been knackered all day today, effect of eca doesn't seem to last much beyond my sessions now so tiredness kicks in pretty early in the day. Will up dose to two a day from tomorrow 1 on waking then 1 around midday just before lunch. Usual protocol is 2 or 3 a day but I've been taking it steady to assess tolerance up to now. Happy with how it makes me feel so will up it.
> 
> Diet has been nailed so far today, got beef mince chilli for dinner  Got a few carbs left so might have a slice of burgen toast or some rice with it.
> 
> Stats so far are - 1850 cals, 114g carbs, 71g fat, 189g protein
> 
> Left to go - 850 cals, 21g carbs, 34g fat, 115 protein
> 
> So dinner, slice of toast and a decent shake before bed should see that lot hit nicely.
> 
> Will weigh in tomorrow to see if lost any of the weekend water weight


Any reason why you need to use those carbs Benjamin?

Sack the bread off


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Any reason why you need to use those carbs Benjamin?
> 
> Sack the bread off


Cos I'm fvcking starving!! lol


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Cos I'm fvcking starving!! lol


That'll do lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

Right, some pics as promised last week against some comparisons from on cycle. These were taken first thing on Saturday morning (pre cheat) with zero pump, literally straight out of bed and taken. I've also gone @Sweat and tried to hide my dreadful ginger t-shirt tan by going b&w :lol:







I'm about 16 lbs lighter in the new b&w photos as I am in the ones on the right at peak of cycle. Was also pumped from gym in colour ones


----------



## TELBOR

Your looking leaner mate, probably would look even more so when pumped.

Keep at it mate :beer:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Your looking leaner mate, probably would look even more so when pumped.
> 
> Keep at it mate :beer:


Thanks mate, looking forward to when the abs come through as that will really make a difference


----------



## Sweat

Ginger Ben said:


> Right, some pics as promised last week against some comparisons from on cycle. These were taken first thing on Saturday morning (pre cheat) with zero pump, literally straight out of bed and taken. I've also gone @Sweat and tried to hide my dreadful ginger t-shirt tan by going b&w :lol:
> 
> View attachment 124408
> View attachment 124409
> 
> 
> View attachment 124410
> View attachment 124411
> 
> 
> View attachment 124413
> View attachment 124414
> 
> 
> I'm about 16 lbs lighter in the new b&w photos as I am in the ones on the right at peak of cycle. Was also pumped from gym in colour ones


Great stuff mate, looking a lot leaner for certain and as Rob said with a pump you'd look great now, just get some DB's and do chest, shoulder and arms pump before next time and win!!!

Keep up the momentum with diet mate, is working well and will pay more dividends soon in the form of full 6 pack!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sweat said:


> Great stuff mate, looking a lot leaner for certain and as Rob said with a pump you'd look great now, just get some DB's and do chest, shoulder and arms pump before next time and win!!!
> 
> Keep up the momentum with diet mate, is working well and will pay more dividends soon in the form of full 6 pack!


Thanks mate, I feel like It's starting to make a difference even after only two weeks on the diet.

Abs will be abulous lol


----------



## Richie186

Looking lean mate but maintained those monster shoulders. Good work mate, really impressive.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Richie186 said:


> Looking lean mate but maintained those monster shoulders. Good work mate, really impressive.


Thanks richie, got a lot to do but happy with how It's going.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning all, 25 mins interval training done on xtrainer. 360 odd cals burnt.

Then did loads of incline leg raise variations. Head above feet on bench so legal start below parallel. Hits core hard. Finished on three sets of plank to failure, each side then normal.


----------



## Richie186

Nice little ab burner mate. My favourite for core is:

Keeling rope pull downs

Russian twist

Spider plank.

Do as a tri set, really burns deep.


----------



## Sharpy76

Looking much leaner mate!!

Shoulders still look huge too!

Make sure you take pics pumped next time, you're making great progress fella:thumb:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sharpy76 said:


> Looking much leaner mate!!
> 
> Shoulders still look huge too!
> 
> Make sure you take pics pumped next time, you're making great progress fella:thumb:


Cheers Sharpy, appreciate that. Yeah I will do next time, looks much better lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

Richie186 said:


> Nice little ab burner mate. My favourite for core is:
> 
> Keeling rope pull downs
> 
> Russian twist
> 
> Spider plank.
> 
> Do as a tri set, really burns deep.


That looks good too mate, although I struggle to feel rope pull downs/crunches properly. I like idea of them but they never really burn my core up even though I'm careful not to pull the weight with my arms and use core instead. Might just need to work on technique.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Weighed in at 205.2 this morning. My scales like weighing with 0.2 on the end for some reason?? lol

So lost 3 lbs of weekend cheat weight gain. Should be back to pre cheat weight by tomorrow then start ripping in to new fat from then. Probably won't have much of a cheat this weekend. We are away Saturday night at a friends for their new baby's christening on the Sunday. So will avoid booze and try to eat sensibly. Will be cakes and treat aplenty on Sunday I imagine so will power required! Tbh I don't want to put another 4 lbs on just to have to lose it again so that's my motivation.


----------



## JANIKvonD

looking ace ben, keep the cut going & you'll be looking much bigger than peak cycle pics....u hoping for abs on this?


----------



## Ginger Ben

JANIKvonD said:


> looking ace ben, keep the cut going & you'll be looking much bigger than peak cycle pics....u hoping for abs on this?


Thanks mate, yes hoping to get sight of the elusive little cvnts in the next month or so. Plan is to carry on as I am until end of July and then I might jump on a cutting cycle of test, mast and winny for 10 weeks and continue the cut like that. Then plan would be to come off and slowly start to build from there by increasing cals gradually but keeping cardio in so it doesn't just fly back on as lard again.

Not sure if that's a good plan or not but it's a plan lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

Food on the money again so far today.

Meal 1 pwo - 50g Morries mega maple and pecan clusters  with tub of quark, 1.5 scoops whey and 4g psyllium husks (might regret the husks later....)

Meal 2 - 6 whole eggs, 3 whites scrambled in teaspoon evo with half a can of reduced sugar and salt baked beans

Meal 3 - 6 beef meatballs with 30g raw weight basmati and homemade tomato sauce with onion, garlic and herbs

Meal 4 - Probably some sort of shake - just whey and maybe some nuts or pb

Meal 5 - grilled cod with mixed veg - peppers, onions etc

Meal 6 - Shake and psyllium husks before bed

I haven't worked out all the weights to hit macros etc in advance so just adjust portion sizes on the fly. Not ideal I know but it works for me.

Pull session tomorrow morning - 2 heavy low rep builders and some higher volume isolations on the cards I think. Not planning it though, just going to get on with it and see how it goes


----------



## Ginger Ben

300 cals in 50g of fvcking cashew nuts! Bollocks. Well that leaves me with 450 cals for the rest of the day 400 of which need to come from protein.......diet not gone as well as usual today :lol:


----------



## Galaxy

Ginger Ben said:


> 300 cals in 50g of fvcking cashew nuts! Bollocks. Well that leaves me with 450 cals for the rest of the day 400 of which need to come from protein.......diet not gone as well as usual today :lol:


That's rough 

Nice improvements in the pics mate, leaning up nicely 

oh and tren would go nicely with that test mast and winny....


----------



## Ginger Ben

Galaxy said:


> That's rough
> 
> Nice improvements in the pics mate, leaning up nicely
> 
> oh and tren would go nicely with that test mast and winny....


Thanks mate, yeah looks like fish and protein shakes for the rest of the day :sad:

I know it would but tren hates me :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/229696-janikvond-vs-10week-challenge.html

i know uv seen this ben ya cvnt!...get involved


----------



## Ginger Ben

JANIKvonD said:


> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/229696-janikvond-vs-10week-challenge.html
> 
> i know uv seen this ben ya cvnt!...get involved


lol, I have mate. I'll sub to it but I'm not competing against you. Your junkie ways give you a huge advantage :whistling:


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Ginger Ben said:


> Right, some pics as promised last week against some comparisons from on cycle. These were taken first thing on Saturday morning (pre cheat) with zero pump, literally straight out of bed and taken. I've also gone @Sweat and tried to hide my dreadful ginger t-shirt tan by going b&w :lol:
> 
> View attachment 124408
> View attachment 124409
> 
> 
> View attachment 124410
> View attachment 124411
> 
> 
> View attachment 124413
> View attachment 124414
> 
> 
> I'm about 16 lbs lighter in the new b&w photos as I am in the ones on the right at peak of cycle. Was also pumped from gym in colour ones


Unit mate wish i had big forearms i got sh1t forearm genetics, diets obv working well you'll be ripped in no time :thumb:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Mr_Morocco said:


> Unit mate wish i had big forearms i got sh1t forearm genetics, diets obv working well you'll be ripped in no time :thumb:


Thanks mate, always had quite big forearms from what I can remember, lucky I guess.

How's things with you?


----------



## flinty90

is the dog hanging off your c0ck in the last picture ginger ballocks lol X


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Thanks mate, always had quite big forearms from what I can remember, lucky I guess.
> 
> How's things with you?


It's a fact gingers masterbate more - hence big forearms lol


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> is the dog hanging off your c0ck in the last picture ginger ballocks lol X


Licking peanut butter off it more like mate


----------



## 25434

Morning Ginger Ben....your pics look great (not meant in a pervy way of course...)......nice shape to you if you don't mind me saying...

Have a good week...


----------



## 25434

R0BLET said:


> It's a fact gingers masterbate more - hence big forearms lol


They do?.....I didn't know that...

note to oneself to conduct survey of all giners at work...or at least a covert forearm reccie....for scientific purposes only of course....:laugh:

just having a muck...soz....


----------



## Ginger Ben

Flubs said:


> Morning Ginger Ben....your pics look great (not meant in a pervy way of course...)......nice shape to you if you don't mind me saying...
> 
> Have a good week...


Morning Flubs, thanks very much! Hope you have a good one too.



Flubs said:


> They do?.....I didn't know that...
> 
> note to oneself to conduct survey of all giners at work...or at least a covert forearm reccie....for scientific purposes only of course....:laugh:
> 
> just having a muck...soz....


pmsl - tis true, check it out later today and report back with your findings :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning all - tough session this morning, feeling the lack of cals/carbs and was wrecked by the end of it. But that's what it takes so I MTFU and got on with it 

Pull session

Chins -

[email protected], [email protected]+15kg - warm up

[email protected]+25kg

[email protected]+35kg

[email protected]+35kg drop to [email protected]+10kg

Yates Row - kept light to see how it felt, was good 

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] drop to [email protected] drop to [email protected]

Lat Pull Down Machine - wide grip

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] pb

[email protected] drop to [email protected] drop to [email protected]

Wide Hammer Grip seated cable row

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] drop to [email protected]

Wide Grip EZ bar cable curls

[email protected] plates

[email protected]

[email protected] pb

[email protected] drop to [email protected] drop to [email protected]

DB Hammer curls

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Xtrainer - 20 mins SSC 280 cals burnt

RUINED!

PWO - 35g vitargo, 3 scoops TPW 100% whey advanced


----------



## JANIKvonD

morning [email protected] whats on the day?


----------



## JANIKvonD

lovely sesh there!...good to cya still breaking PBs


----------



## Ginger Ben

JANIKvonD said:


> morning [email protected] whats on the day?


Mornin sausage jockey - off to London for a couple of meetings this afternoon so just getting a bit of stuff done before then (checking journals pmsl)

You got much on?

Yeah session was good mate, hard work but enjoyed it. PB's are just on things I've only started doing over last few weeks rather than long standing ones but its all progress I guess!


----------



## Ginger Ben

First meeting done, went well. Just had poached salmon on rice with sesame dressing for lunch! Sticking to the diet even though I was craving an extra large pulled pork fajita! Lol


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> First meeting done, went well. Just had poached salmon on rice with sesame dressing for lunch! Sticking to the diet even though I was craving an extra large pulled pork fajita! Lol


Sounds good mate, business seems to be finding its feet.

Lol, me too!! Duck for dinner, can't wait!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Christ I'm struggling today. Got a cold coming on and haven't eaten enough as been out all day. Just home now and necked a whey shake. Got chilli with sweet spuds for dinner. Going to eat my fill as only had about 1500 cals so far today!


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Christ I'm struggling today. Got a cold coming on and haven't eaten enough as been out all day. Just home now and necked a whey shake. Got chilli with sweet spuds for dinner. Going to eat my fill as only had about 1500 cals so far today!


Pussy!

I've got about 2kg of shít stuck 

Chilli and sweet spuds, bloody lovely! Sweet potato wedges? That's nice.

Save some cals Benjy


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Pussy!
> 
> I've got about 2kg of shít stuck
> 
> Chilli and sweet spuds, bloody lovely! Sweet potato wedges? That's nice.
> 
> Save some cals Benjy


Pmsl yeah that's true, you're in a worse place than me haha

Yeah wedges. Tis a good combo!

I'll still be under 2700 today so should be looking lean in the morning! For about 5 mins any way


----------



## Ginger Ben

That's better. Really early night for me and I'll hopefully be up for cardio in the morning.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Man flu, alert the authorities!!

Tactical day off today to shift this cold. I've tried the manning up thing when ive had a cold before and it just makes me feel worse so take today off gym (was only a cardio day) and should be able to go tomorrow as per.

Legs tomorrow and will do some cv too as can't train all weekend as we are away.


----------



## Fatstuff

MTFU u pussy:rolleye:

seriously though, its a proper selfish act to go to the gym when ur ill imo, its a bad enough breeding ground for germs as it is!! Get well soon jinje


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Man flu, alert the authorities!!
> 
> Tactical day off today to shift this cold. I've tried the manning up thing when ive had a cold before and it just makes me feel worse so take today off gym (was only a cardio day) and should be able to go tomorrow as per.
> 
> Legs tomorrow and will do some cv too as can't train all weekend as we are away.


Good call Soldier!

Not the end of the world.

I woke up at 5am and didnt feel up for it, so stayed in bed till 7am - that's a lie in for me 

But I've got my gear with me for a lunch time session if need be :beer:

Anywhere nice for the weekend mate?


----------



## Richie186

Rest up big guy. Copious amounts of chicken soup will sort it (according to my nan)

I've tried manning up through colds and it does no good.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Expected more p1ss taking, you lot are going soft :lol:

Off to hereford for the weekend, friends baby getting christened. Won't be party central but good to see friends and get away for the weekend.


----------



## Richie186

Ok. Pi55 taking it is.


----------



## Fatstuff

It's that dreaded gingervitis

Turns gingers into whiny little bitches in minutes

That better?


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Expected more p1ss taking, you lot are going soft :lol:
> 
> Off to hereford for the weekend, friends baby getting christened. Won't be party central but good to see friends and get away for the weekend.


Sounds good mate, shame weather is plop!


----------



## Fatstuff

R0BLET said:


> Sounds good mate, shame weather is plop!


Will u shut up about poo lol I'm cooking breakfast


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> Will u shut up about poo lol I'm cooking breakfast


Don't talk to rob about poo lol


----------



## TELBOR

Fatstuff said:


> Will u shut up about poo lol I'm cooking breakfast


Drive through is open all day mate


----------



## Fatstuff

Healthy fry up for me  lol


----------



## Fatstuff

Well ... Grill up lol


----------



## TELBOR

Fatstuff said:


> Well ... Grill up lol


Grilled Beans 

Looks like a childs portion, you cutting stanley?!


----------



## Ginger Ben

No eggs? The protein of the gods lol.

I've just had 6 scrambled on two gyno bread toast


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> No eggs? The protein of the gods lol.
> 
> I've just had 6 scrambled on two gyno bread toast


No m8, don't like eggs. I know - gay!!

Roblet - I'm always cutting, I'm not happy till I'm 4 stone lol


----------



## TELBOR

Fatstuff said:


> don't like eggs


*NEGGED*


----------



## Fatstuff

R0BLET said:


> *NEGGED*


Mate, I don't see why ppl want to eat little ovals of fart lol


----------



## TELBOR

Fatstuff said:


> Mate, I don't see why ppl want to eat little ovals of fart lol


Because they taste amazing!

Poached eggs on toast with brown sauce..... Fried eggs with bacon....... Scrambled eggs with beans.

Lost a massive amount of respect Stanley, MASSIVE!!

Pmsl.

Tbh mate i know your a fussy bugger, but you still get some good grub down ya


----------



## Fatstuff

R0BLET said:


> Because they taste amazing!
> 
> Poached eggs on toast with brown sauce..... Fried eggs with bacon....... Scrambled eggs with beans.
> 
> Lost a massive amount of respect Stanley, MASSIVE!!
> 
> Pmsl.
> 
> Tbh mate i know your a fussy bugger, but you still get some good grub down ya


im proper limited lol but i manage somehow


----------



## TELBOR

Fatstuff said:


> im proper limited lol but i manage somehow


You do, somehow.... gear 

I didn't start eating any veg till i was about 18/19 and eggs too lol

But i'll eat anything now!


----------



## Fatstuff

R0BLET said:


> You do, somehow.... gear
> 
> I didn't start eating any veg till i was about 18/19 and eggs too lol
> 
> But i'll eat anything now!


i have managed to eat a couple new things in the past year or so, salad, parsnips, roast carrots, sweetcorn. Dont enjoy any of it but i do try lol.


----------



## Fatstuff

even tried egg in a few different forms, couldnt take to it tbh


----------



## Ginger Ben

Lol, eggs are for winners. Fact.

Anyway sitrep is that I feel very average, have taken two "contac" pills which usually work well for me with getting rid of colds. Mirror was looking kind this morning, looking lean around hips now so it's really going to be belly fat and lower back that's going to be the most stubborn. What I'm doing seems to be working though so will just stick with it and see how it goes.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol, eggs are for winners. Fact.
> 
> Anyway sitrep is that I feel very average, have taken two "contac" pills which usually work well for me with getting rid of colds. Mirror was looking kind this morning, looking lean around hips now so it's really going to be belly fat and lower back that's going to be the most stubborn. What I'm doing seems to be working though so will just stick with it and see how it goes.


Sounds like its working mate, obviously the cycles make you carry more water than you realise don't they.

Off cycle and smashing the cardio in seems to be a winner for you. Stick at it!


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Sounds like its working mate, obviously the cycles make you carry more water than you realise don't they.
> 
> Off cycle and smashing the cardio in seems to be a winner for you. Stick at it!


Yeah I think test only cycles are a killer for water retention for me tbh and the gains aren't great really. Wouldn't bother with high dose test again, just going to use it as a base for mast, eq, deca whatever.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Yeah I think test only cycles are a killer for water retention for me tbh and the gains aren't great really. Wouldn't bother with high dose test again, just going to use it as a base for mast, eq, deca whatever.


You should do 1:4 ratio..... Test being the 1, Tren being the 4 

I agree though mate, I think all high test does is make you horny, hold water and add a bit of strength (from the water). Its what goes on top that counts.

EQ i think is a vanity PED, nice to have road maps though :lol:

Mast is a good shout, and that's defo something worth looking at.

Deca i haven't touched. Stan or Flinty could advise on that.


----------



## biglbs

Ginger Ben said:


> Yeah I think test only cycles are a killer for water retention for me tbh and the gains aren't great really. Wouldn't bother with high dose test again, just going to use it as a base for mast, eq, deca whatever.


Aus would have had you believing you only need 10g test mate,,,,, :whistling:

I have always maintained anabolic/androgenic gear stacked is superior,Deca is brilliant gear for long runs but you need the fast acting one for 6 weekers or less,if using deca it works great with sus,plus d/bol for the classic stack,takes a lot of beating imo


----------



## TELBOR

biglbs said:


> Aus would have had you believing you only need 10g test mate,,,,, :whistling:
> 
> I have always maintained anabolic/androgenic gear stacked is superior,Deca is brilliant gear for long runs but you need the fast acting one for 6 weekers or less,if using deca it works great with sus,plus d/bol for the classic stack,takes a lot of beating imo


10g plus 200mg of orals each day


----------



## Fatstuff

Done a 2g test only cycle, 5ml of oil - fookin ballache - results were poor tbh. Getting better results from 2ml of oil a week lol. Test tren mast.  2ml slips in like a dream.


----------



## TELBOR

Fatstuff said:


> Done a 2g test only cycle, 5ml of oil - fookin ballache - results were poor tbh. Getting better results from 2ml of oil a week lol. Test tren mast.  2ml slips in like a dream.


TNT450 ? or TNT250?

Feck 2g of test, waste of money.


----------



## Mr_Morocco

R0BLET said:


> TNT450 ? or TNT250?
> 
> Feck 2g of test, waste of money.


i gained well on 800mg no need to go over that, but short ester cycles for me from now on anyway i reckon, got no f*cking appetite today Craze kills it off big time only had 1 meal all day :no:


----------



## luther1

think I'm going to run test,tren,mast next cycle. tren and mast half my test dose. the usual text book %. see if there is any truth in the tren mast synergy


----------



## biglbs

This parabola/prop/prov is totally faultless,no water,fat going and getting far better shape,with starts of vascularity in arms/shoulders:thumb:


----------



## Fatstuff

R0BLET said:


> TNT450 ? or TNT250?
> 
> Feck 2g of test, waste of money.


400


----------



## TELBOR

Mr_Morocco said:


> i gained well on 800mg no need to go over that, but short ester cycles for me from now on anyway i reckon, got no f*cking appetite today Craze kills it off big time only had 1 meal all day :no:


I never went over 800mg, if i did it was purely by accident lol

IF i went on a cycle it'd be a short ester blast :beer:

Dont take it then you loon, food is better


----------



## Fatstuff

R0BLET said:


> I never went over 800mg, if i did it was purely by accident lol
> 
> IF i went on a cycle it'd be a short ester blast :beer:
> 
> Dont take it then you loon, food is better


Might get me some of that craze, bring me down to 1500 cals :rolleye:


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> think I'm going to run test,tren,mast next cycle. tren and mast half my test dose. the usual text book %. see if there is any truth in the tren mast synergy


See i ran mast in with my tren last year and i didnt get any of the sides people speak about. Was well happy mid cycle lol

Then i stopped it and left the wife didn't i pmsl


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> See i ran mast in with my tren last year and i didnt get any of the sides people speak about. Was well happy mid cycle lol
> 
> Then i stopped it and left the wife didn't i pmsl


Lol yeah that went well


----------



## Ginger Ben

My next cycle currently will be a 10 weeker.

500mg test e, 400mg mast e, winny 50mg ed 4 weeks on 2 off 4 on. And I'll get some tren ace to see if I can handle it.

Oh and mtren ds


----------



## biglbs

R0BLET said:


> See i ran mast in with my tren last year and i didnt get any of the sides people speak about. Was well happy mid cycle lol
> 
> Then i stopped it and left the wife didn't i pmsl


So you had withdrawal problems,that's a first!


----------



## luther1

R0BLET said:


> See i ran mast in with my tren last year and i didnt get any of the sides people speak about. Was well happy mid cycle lol
> 
> Then i stopped it and left the wife didn't i pmsl


yeah,then you disappeared off the face of the earth for 6 months


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> My next cycle currently will be a 10 weeker.
> 
> 500mg test e, 400mg mast e, winny 50mg ed 4 weeks on 2 off 4 on. And I'll get some tren ace to see if I can handle it.
> 
> Oh and mtren ds


i've got some burr tren ace kicking about Ben if you decide to have a go


----------



## luther1

R0BLET said:


> See i ran mast in with my tren last year and i didnt get any of the sides people speak about. Was well happy mid cycle lol
> 
> Then i stopped it and left the wife didn't i pmsl


tbf,what are the mast sides?


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> i've got some burr tren ace kicking about Ben if you decide to have a go


Nice one thanks mate.


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> tbf,what are the mast sides?


Hair loss if you're prone. That's about it I think. Other than usual stuff


----------



## Mr_Morocco

R0BLET said:


> I never went over 800mg, if i did it was purely by accident lol
> 
> IF i went on a cycle it'd be a short ester blast :beer:
> 
> Dont take it then you loon, food is better


aye not gonna take it anymore makes me feel sh!tty tbh, just forced down 250g beef mince with some rice, need to get another meal in before gym tonight aswell


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol yeah that went well


Think we all knew that was coming though mate


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> My next cycle currently will be a 10 weeker.
> 
> 500mg test e, 400mg mast e, winny 50mg ed 4 weeks on 2 off 4 on. And I'll get some tren ace to see if I can handle it.
> 
> Oh and mtren ds


I'd double the mast mate, not being a BIG DOSE tit but that's the norm i believe.


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> I'd double the mast mate, not being a BIG DOSE tit but that's the norm i believe.


Yeah i wasn't sure tbh. That's a lot of oil though as only seen it in 200mg/ml

Looking at 6ml jabs lol


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Yeah i wasn't sure tbh. That's a lot of oil though as only seen it in 200mg/ml
> 
> Looking at 6ml jabs lol


True mate, I ran 600mg.

One on a Monday, one on a Thursday.


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> True mate, I ran 600mg.
> 
> One on a Monday, one on a Thursday.


Just been reading about it. Some say run at half or two thirds your test others say double! Lol


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Just been reading about it. Some say run at half or two thirds your test others say double! Lol


Lol.

Run it as the same ratio as the blends come :wink:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Lol.
> 
> Run it as the same ratio as the blends come :wink:


That's half the test dose then


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> That's half the test dose then


Split it too, half life is only 5/6 days so 1xEW wouldn't be wise.

Oh, 0.5ml of the Mtren with slin pin too


----------



## Fatstuff

Just get ur pin, take a pull from each vial till its full then stick it anywhere that tickles ur fancy. Do that as many times a week as u want. Don't count every ml that's just anal :rolleye:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Split it too, half life is only 5/6 days so 1xEW wouldn't be wise.
> 
> Oh, 0.5ml of the Mtren with slin pin too


Ok makes sense. Not planning to do this for a while anyway so will do some more research first anyway.

Oh yeah, for sure


----------



## TELBOR

Fatstuff said:


> Just get ur pin, take a pull from each vial till its full then stick it anywhere that tickles ur fancy. Do that as many times a week as u want. Don't count every ml that's just anal :rolleye:


Ok Ronnie


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Ok Ronnie


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> View attachment 124790


He's bigger than Stan


----------



## Fatstuff

R0BLET said:


> He's bigger than Stan


It's not hard these days


----------



## TELBOR

Fatstuff said:


> It's not hard these days


TBH we ain't seen any pics of you in 2 years so I have my doubts about you


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> TBH we ain't seen any pics of you in 2 years so I have my doubts about you


I've seen more photos of Milky than I have Stanley


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> I've seen more photos of Milky than I have Stanley


Pmsl, I think your correct mate 

@Milky will have some snaps up soon :beer:


----------



## Richie186

Thought you were going on fast esters mate?


----------



## TELBOR

Richie186 said:


> Thought you were going on fast esters mate?


He's going on fast, slow and medium mate.

Its Benjamin, can't decide what pants to wear never mind what gear to take pmsl


----------



## Richie186

1.5ml wildcat rip blend or fusion fast rip eod. 100mg Winny a day. Bang, ripped to fcuk.


----------



## TELBOR

Richie186 said:


> 1.5ml wildcat rip blend or fusion fast rip eod. 100mg Winny a day. Bang, ripped to fcuk.


See Ben, as easy as that. Now do it, do it now!!!!!


----------



## Fatstuff

Can't stand jabbing often, don't see the point lol


----------



## TELBOR

Fatstuff said:


> Can't stand jabbing often, don't see the point lol


No pun intended stan? :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Richie186 said:


> Thought you were going on fast esters mate?


Well I still might but I have 20 ml of wc test 250 here that I wanted to use


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Well I still might but I have 20 ml of wc test 250 here that I wanted to use


Base test 1ml e10d


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Base test 1ml e10d


Then a rip blend on top? Yeah that might work. Or I'll save this test for another time.


----------



## luther1

R0BLET said:


> Pmsl, I think your correct mate
> 
> @Milky will have some snaps up soon :beer:


Not from the front he won't


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Then a rip blend on top? Yeah that might work. Or I'll save this test for another time.


Damn right it will work lol


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> Not from the front he won't


Bloody best do or it's null and void lol


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Richie186 said:


> 1.5ml wildcat rip blend or *fusion fast rip* eod. 100mg Winny a day. Bang, ripped to fcuk.


I got 30ml of this stuff ready and waiting to jab come july 1st :thumb:


----------



## luther1

R0BLET said:


> Bloody best do or it's null and void lol


From the front without a shirt on. Do you think that will happen? I hope so purely for the fact the time,money and effort the fat fcuker has put in. Would be nice to see him reach his goal.


----------



## TELBOR

Mr_Morocco said:


> I got 30ml of this stuff ready and waiting to jab come july 1st :thumb:


No more kebabs and camel fùcking I hope


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> From the front without a shirt on. Do you think that will happen? I hope so purely for the fact the time,money and effort the fat fcuker has put in. Would be nice to see him reach his goal.


I hope so mate, around 1 year now with Paul so it would be good to see where he's at.

Having met him I know he really, really wants to be lean.

@Milky you handsome bàstard, will you being doing full frontal for us?


----------



## Mr_Morocco

R0BLET said:


> I hope so mate, around 1 year now with Paul so it would be good to see where he's at.
> 
> Having met him I know he really, really wants to be lean.
> 
> @Milky you handsome bàstard, will you being doing full frontal for us?


you aint posted no pics in the journal yet :whistling:


----------



## TELBOR

Mr_Morocco said:


> you aint posted no pics in the journal yet :whistling:


Which one lol

The comp thing?

I'm always banging pics up ya cùnt


----------



## Milky

R0BLET said:


> I hope so mate, around 1 year now with Paul so it would be good to see where he's at.
> 
> Having met him I know he really, really wants to be lean.
> 
> @Milky you handsome bàstard, will you being doing full frontal for us?


Yeah if that's the rule mate. Had a month off with being ill and the holiday but really not phased by it at all. 10 weeks to lean up, piece of pi*s Tbh and l can't fu*king wait


----------



## TELBOR

Milky said:


> Yeah if that's the rule mate. Had a month off with being ill and the holiday but really not phased by it at all. 10 weeks to lean up, piece of pi*s Tbh and l can't fu*king wait


That's the spirit!!


----------



## Mr_Morocco

R0BLET said:


> Which one lol
> 
> The comp thing?
> 
> I'm always banging pics up ya cùnt


yea the comp journal


----------



## TELBOR

Mr_Morocco said:


> yea the comp journal


I'll pop them up later or tomorrow morning


----------



## Ginger Ben

Need to do mine as well. Waiting until I've got a post gym pump on though lol


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Need to do mine as well. Waiting until I've got a post gym pump on though lol


Lol, but you wanna look poo on these to look better in 10 weeks


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Lol, but you wanna look poo on these to look better in 10 weeks


True Pmsl. Will take them tomorrow morning


----------



## JANIKvonD

Lol. I'm bloated like a pig rite now so pics tonight after iv stuffed my face again


----------



## Breda

Lookin good my friend you look better every time you throw pics up. Keep at it those abs are jus round the corner


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> Lookin good my friend you look better every time you throw pics up. Keep at it those abs are jus round the corner


Thanks mate

Who's that massive black bastard in your avi??


----------



## Ginger Ben

Feeling slightly above average now so more meds before bed and I'll set the alarm for gym o clock and see how I feel.

Legs is the plan which usually I look forward to but in the absence of leg press, squats or sldl It's a rather dull session of extn and curls....

Think I'll do what i can on extn and curls then try some leg press with high volume to finish quads off. Will also try sldl as well. Calves to finish as per


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning all. Feeling alright so going to hit a leg sesh and see how it goes. Laters taters


----------



## Ginger Ben

Legs was good today, managed some light leg press to warm up, then some hack squats and romanian deads all light to feel it out but was ok. Should be able to start to build up weight on these gradually now which is good. Glute did feel really tight at some points but was ok working through it.

Weight this morning 205.6 so not lost any since Monday so going to add the second ECA in now at midday as have forgotten this week so far. Will also lower calories to 2500 a day. Need to look at macros to work out what that is going to be.

Leg Press warm up

[email protected] x 4 sets

Hack Squat

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Romanian Deads

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Leg Extension

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] drop to [email protected] drop to [email protected] drop to [email protected]

Ham Curls

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] drop to [email protected]

Seated Calves

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

No time for cardio unfortunately but will be able to squeeze some in with some core stuff tomorrow morning before we go away


----------



## JANIKvonD

ace sesh buddy


----------



## TELBOR

Time to tighten that food up fatty 

Its probably with you being poorly mate, holding more water maybe?

Nice session though, Hack Squats and Deads feel ok....?


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Time to tighten that food up fatty
> 
> Its probably with you being poorly mate, holding more water maybe?
> 
> Nice session though, Hack Squats and Deads feel ok....?


Could be mate, who knows, weight can change by a couple of lbs over night can't it with water so I'm not too worried. Would have thought with amount of exercise I'm doing that 2700 cals would have seen me lose weight for a bit longer yet but it's not an exact science is it so will lower it a little to 2500 and see what happens.

Bit pee'd off I'm away all weekend tbh as gives me no control over measuring food but I'll just be sensible with the choices and take some protein with me to chug on in between.

Hacks were good, couldn't do right to the floor because of glute but parallel and just below was fine so will do them again and start to build them up. Romanian's again were fine as can bend legs a bit but I tried a few sldl and that wasn't going to happen. It's annoying but I'll get there. Need to find a way to burn quads out before I do leg extn though as 125 is the most you can get on the machine and repping up to 12 at that weight isn't going to build much muscle if that's all I can do. Thinking lunges might be on the cards if they are possible.


----------



## Breda

Mate keep your legs under the pad and don't let the plates touch between sets of extensions (if that makes sense) that'll have your quads screaming and pumped nicely also split stance on leg press lightish weight I find really good for a pump


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Could be mate, who knows, weight can change by a couple of lbs over night can't it with water so I'm not too worried. Would have thought with amount of exercise I'm doing that 2700 cals would have seen me lose weight for a bit longer yet but it's not an exact science is it so will lower it a little to 2500 and see what happens.
> 
> Bit pee'd off I'm away all weekend tbh as gives me no control over measuring food but I'll just be sensible with the choices and take some protein with me to chug on in between.
> 
> Hacks were good, couldn't do right to the floor because of glute but parallel and just below was fine so will do them again and start to build them up. Romanian's again were fine as can bend legs a bit but I tried a few sldl and that wasn't going to happen. It's annoying but I'll get there. Need to find a way to burn quads out before I do leg extn though as 125 is the most you can get on the machine and repping up to 12 at that weight isn't going to build much muscle if that's all I can do. Thinking lunges might be on the cards if they are possible.


Yeah defo mate, mine goes up and down like a yoyo lol

So long as your sensible it'll be ok, then smash in a massive session monday!! 

F*ck legs, cardio is enough for them :whistling:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Yeah defo mate, mine goes up and down like a yoyo lol
> 
> So long as your sensible it'll be ok, then smash in a massive session monday!!
> 
> F*ck legs, cardio is enough for them :whistling:


Dog walking keeps my legs massive :whistling:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> Mate keep your legs under the pad and don't let the plates touch between sets of extensions (if that makes sense) that'll have your quads screaming and pumped nicely also split stance on leg press lightish weight I find really good for a pump


Yeah I get what you mean mate, I'll give that a try.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Dog walking keeps my legs massive :whistling:


So long as its incline, your growing :whistling:


----------



## JANIKvonD

dont worry about it benny boi....the extra chub for the start pics will be good lol. u done any yet?


----------



## Ginger Ben

JANIKvonD said:


> dont worry about it benny boi....the extra chub for the start pics will be good lol. u done any yet?


lol, that's true! No mate I didn't have time this morning and probably won't until Sunday tbf but I'll get them up then. I've updated my opening post in the challenge thread but only with stats and goals.


----------



## JANIKvonD

Ginger Ben said:


> lol, that's true! No mate I didn't have time this morning and probably won't until Sunday tbf but I'll get them up then. I've updated my opening post in the challenge thread but only with stats and goals.


aye ill prob do the same mate, just updated my stats too


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> aye ill prob do the same mate, just updated my stats too


36E

4"


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> 36E
> 
> 4"


only takes 2" to get past the used bit in you're mrs...so all good


----------



## luther1

JANIKvonD said:


> only takes 2" to get past the used bit in you're mrs...so all good


and 3'' to hit her back stop,something robs never done


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> only takes 2" to get past the used bit in you're mrs...so all good


Its still in mint condition :lol:



luther1 said:


> and 3'' to hit her back stop,something robs never done


Pmsl, bloody well have, stuck a banana to the end of it


----------



## Ginger Ben

Going out for dinner this evening with mrs and her folks. Will be nice but I've stupidly only left myself 800 calories to play with for the rest of the [email protected]

Looks like steak and veg for me then :mellow:


----------



## biglbs

Hi mate,have a nice meal out later,if you get a mo,have a look at pics I put up,i am fairly pleased,but always see the worst....


----------



## Ginger Ben

Had my second eca at midday and been really tired ever since lol. Does that mean I need to come off for a couple of weeks?


----------



## Breda

How long you been takin it for?


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Had my second eca at midday and been really tired ever since lol. Does that mean I need to come off for a couple of weeks?


10 days off I reckon mate


----------



## Ginger Ben

Will be two weeks on Monday so wasn't expecting to become immune that fast, especially on one a day.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Will be two weeks on Monday so wasn't expecting to become immune that fast, especially on one a day.


Receptors eh?! Funny old things 

Next time smash in double dose for 10 days!


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Receptors eh?! Funny old things
> 
> Next time smash in double dose for 10 days!


Will switch back to 10 scoops of raze next week for a break lol


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Will switch back to 10 scoops of raze next week for a break lol


Lol, may have some tonight


----------



## Ginger Ben

Been out for dinner was very good.

Had steamed asparagus and a poached duck egg for starter. Followed by pan fried cod with broccoli and samphire. No spuds or booze 

Saw bear grylls in the pub too. He lives in the village.


----------



## M_at

Ginger Ben said:


> Been out for dinner was very good.
> 
> Had steamed asparagus and a poached duck egg for starter. Followed by pan fried cod with broccoli and samphire. No spuds or booze
> 
> Saw bear grylls in the pub too. He lives in the village.


That's cheating - Bear Grylls is only allowed to catch food in the wild. Not buy it in the pub.

I had the worst night yesterday on the ECA - I'm doing 2 weeks on 2 weeks off - what had you planned?


----------



## Ginger Ben

M_at said:


> That's cheating - Bear Grylls is only allowed to catch food in the wild. Not buy it in the pub.
> 
> I had the worst night yesterday on the ECA - I'm doing 2 weeks on 2 weeks off - what had you planned?


Haha he was just sat at the bar casually drinkig his own pi55.

What time you taking it? I was going to do the same but I'm only taking 1 dose at 7am so doesn't affect sleep at all.


----------



## M_at

Ginger Ben said:


> Haha he was just sat at the bar casually drinkig his own pi55.
> 
> What time you taking it? I was going to do the same but I'm only taking 1 dose at 7am so doesn't affect sleep at all.


Same - I neck 5 fish oils, 1 ECA, 1 baby aspirin with a cup of coffee first thing then jump in the car and drive to work for breakfast.


----------



## Ginger Ben

M_at said:


> Same - I neck 5 fish oils, 1 ECA, 1 baby aspirin with a cup of coffee first thing then jump in the car and drive to work for breakfast.


Might be over doing the caffeine during the day?


----------



## M_at

Ginger Ben said:


> Might be over doing the caffeine during the day?


You or me? I only had 2 coffees at work, one bottle of coke zero, a sugar free red bull and ~300mg of caffeine from No-Xplode today. Surely that's a light day? :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

M_at said:


> You or me? I only had 2 coffees at work, one bottle of coke zero, a sugar free red bull and ~300mg of caffeine from No-Xplode today. Surely that's a light day? :lol:


Lol. Wonder why you can't sleep? Mystery


----------



## M_at

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol. Wonder why you can't sleep? Mystery


Oh I have no trouble sleeping. It was my guts churning.


----------



## Ginger Ben

M_at said:


> Oh I have no trouble sleeping. It was my guts churning.


Oh! Probably still the same cause tbh


----------



## Ginger Ben

Was up at silly o'clock again this morning, why?!?!

Legs feel battered this morning. Those lightish hacks have made the difference I think as every leg muscle hurts lol

Looking leaner again so don't think meal last night did any damage. Amazing how you can see changes daily sometimes.

Away all weekend so probs won't be on much so have a good one all. Catch up later.


----------



## biglbs

Worry about something mate?

It generaly does that to me too...


----------



## Ginger Ben

biglbs said:


> Worry about something mate?
> 
> It generaly does that to me too...


No mate, bloody dogs whining! Lol


----------



## TELBOR

biglbs said:


> Worry about something mate?
> 
> It generaly does that to me too...


Muscle loss


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Muscle loss


Double chicken breast burger and a jacket spud for lunch. Call it a carb up


----------



## biglbs

Being Ginger?I know it is mate,you don't have to hide it here ,you are amongst friends....


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Double chicken breast burger and a jacket spud for lunch. Call it a carb up


Bet you had mayo on it too!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Bet you had mayo on it too!!


Mustard


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning all. Well despite my best efforts I failed yesterday and went to the pub. 9 pints of Guinness later and some toblerone! Odd combo 

Oh and some giant chocolate buttons and jelly babies.....

Oh well. Will make me look shyte for pics later so that's a bonus


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Ginger Ben said:


> Morning all. Well despite my best efforts I failed yesterday and went to the pub. *9 pints of Guinness later and some toblerone!* Odd combo
> 
> Oh and some giant chocolate buttons and jelly babies.....
> 
> Oh well. Will make me look shyte for pics later so that's a bonus


Good lad


----------



## M_at

Ginger Ben said:


> toblerone!


You gotta get your doses on toblerone right - don't just jump into it straight.

Also please remember your PCT.

Post Chocolate Therapy :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Evening all, puppy is ill :crying:

Got some sort of stomach bug and feeling very sorry for himself.

On the plus side I'm looking forward to a big push session tomorrow. Going to pound dips and db press heavy as I can then some higher rep fluff


----------



## TELBOR

Poor little sod.

Hope he's ok this morning mate


----------



## Richie186

Morning mate. Hope the little fella gets over it. Enjoy your push session, should be strong on the back of all that Guinness!


----------



## Huntingground

Ginger Ben said:


> Morning all. Well despite my best efforts I failed yesterday and went to the pub. 9 pints of Guinness later and some toblerone!


Somebody mention Guinness :whistling:


----------



## JANIKvonD

morning dude, hope the pups alright.....now get ur pics up!!


----------



## biglbs

Morning pi55 head,hope your dog is ok ,bless him.

Don't forget filter on lens this time,the glare of your anatomy is horrendous.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Hi guys, pup is not very well at all I'm afraid.

He's been sick all weekend and last night had a seizure which paralysed him temporarily and he lost his sight for a while. We've been at vets since 2am and at 8am this morning once he was more stable we transferred him to the royal vetinary college hospital in St Albans as they have the best specialists available and our vet couldn't do anymore.

Situation now is the seizure caused a swelling on the brain which may have caused some permanent damage, we don't know yet and won't for a while.

It seems the seizure was caused by his sodium levels getting critically low because of all the vomiting and this seems to have been caused by a stone or other foreign object stuck in his small intestine.

So as I type he is in surgery to remove it and then hopefully once It's out he will slowly start to stabilise but It's still touch and go at the moment because of the potential brain damage.

So all in all the little monkey isn't in a very good way but we are hoping that the surgery is successful and then we take it from there.


----------



## Sharpy76

Mate thats terrible.

Hope the little fella pulls though and makes a speedy recovery


----------



## Richie186

Ginger Ben said:


> Hi guys, pup is not very well at all I'm afraid.
> 
> He's been sick all weekend and last night had a seizure which paralysed him temporarily and he lost his sight for a while. We've been at vets since 2am and at 8am this morning once he was more stable we transferred him to the royal vetinary college hospital in St Albans as they have the best specialists available and our vet couldn't do anymore.
> 
> Situation now is the seizure caused a swelling on the brain which may have caused some permanent damage, we don't know yet and won't for a while.
> 
> It seems the seizure was caused by his sodium levels getting critically low because of all the vomiting and this seems to have been caused by a stone or other foreign object stuck in his small intestine.
> 
> So as I type he is in surgery to remove it and then hopefully once It's out he will slowly start to stabilise but It's still touch and go at the moment because of the potential brain damage.
> 
> So all in all the little monkey isn't in a very good way but we are hoping that the surgery is successful and then we take it from there.


That's really sad news mate, I'm sure the little guy will pull through, he's only young and that's got to be an advantage. Keep us posted on his progress mate.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Thanks guys. Just had a call from surgeon and operation went well and they got the stone out without too much trouble. Now they need to monitor him to make sure his sodium levels start to rebalance now or if not start to work out what is causing that.

So It's better than it was but still a long way to go.


----------



## Breda

Horrible news on the pup bud hope he pulls thru fingers crossed


----------



## luther1

So sad about pup Ben,when mine went in for an operation I would have given anything for the little fcuker to have pulled through,he was my best mate. He never made it and it fcuking ruined me.


----------



## JANIKvonD

fuk sake mate, i thought he just ate a baby crow or sumin (like mine did...fukin mink) hope he's well soon buddy


----------



## Breda

luther1 said:


> So sad about pup Ben,when mine went in for an operation I would have given anything for the little fcuker to have pulled through,he was my best mate. He never made it and it fcuking ruined me.


Well if you weren't such a pr**k maybe you'd have friends with 2 legs

On the subject of dogs me and the Mrs will be gettin a blue pit in a few months cant wait

Lookin to transform from this










To this


----------



## luther1

Breda said:


> Well if you weren't such a pr**k maybe you'd have friends with 2 legs
> 
> On the subject of dogs me and the Mrs will be gettin a blue pit in a few months cant wait
> 
> Lookin to transform from this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To this


I've got a staffie now Breda, a rescue from Battersea. The most loving friendly dog ever. It's how you bring them up isn't it,despite them looking intimidating.


----------



## biglbs

Oh sh1t,i do hope this tale is one he can tell his puppies mate,good luck x


----------



## Breda

luther1 said:


> I've got a staffie now Breda, a rescue from Battersea. The most loving friendly dog ever. It's how you bring them up isn't it,despite them looking intimidating.


Most definitely mate no dog is a bad dog but you do have bad owners.

Staffies, pits, bull dogs all loving, loyal dogs with great tempraments (spelling)

An old house mate of mine had a pit and a bull and not once did they ever seem intimidating or dangerous


----------



## Ginger Ben

Thanks for your wishes guys, feel a bit in shock tbh as It's just happened so fast and come from nowhere.

Waiting for another call now to let us know how he is a few hours post surgery.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Spoken to vet again, he's recovering well from surgery and showing signs of improvement but they are still concerned so It's going the right way so far but long way to go.


----------



## Huntingground

Ginger Ben said:


> Spoken to vet again, he's recovering well from surgery and showing signs of improvement but they are still concerned so It's going the right way so far but long way to go.


Hey GB, signs of improvement is encouraging. Hope little fella pulls through.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Huntingground said:


> Hey GB, signs of improvement is encouraging. Hope little fella pulls through.


Thanks mate


----------



## Galaxy

Ginger Ben said:


> Spoken to vet again, he's recovering well from surgery and showing signs of improvement but they are still concerned so It's going the right way so far but long way to go.


Sh1te mate, hope he has a good recovery 

Sound postive so far, keep hopefull mate and he'll be back p1ssing on the sofa in no time


----------



## Galaxy

Ginger Ben said:


> Spoken to vet again, he's recovering well from surgery and showing signs of improvement but they are still concerned so It's going the right way so far but long way to go.


Sh1te mate, hope he has a good recovery 

Sound postive so far, keep hopefull mate and he'll be back p1ssing on the sofa in no time


----------



## TELBOR

Bloody hell mate, only just read this!

Told you the Peanut butter on your balls was a bad idea 

Looks like he's on the mend though.

Time to up his dbol i reckon :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Bloody hell mate, only just read this!
> 
> Told you the Peanut butter on your balls was a bad idea
> 
> Looks like he's on the mend though.
> 
> Time to up his dbol i reckon :lol:


Lol, thanks mate, no call during the night so that's a good thing. Waiting for a call now once the vets have done their morning rounds and then we will go and see him probably this afternoon depending on what time he might be having any more tests being done.

I can't speak highly enough of the people we have been dealing with and who are looking after him though. Simply amazing level of care and service. I'd honestly rather go there than a hospital if I was ever ill I reckon.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol, thanks mate, no call during the night so that's a good thing. Waiting for a call now once the vets have done their morning rounds and then we will go and see him probably this afternoon depending on what time he might be having any more tests being done.
> 
> I can't speak highly enough of the people we have been dealing with and who are looking after him though. Simply amazing level of care and service. I'd honestly rather go there than a hospital if I was ever ill I reckon.


No news is good news mate 

Dread to think how much its cost! Insurance?

LOL, i suppose animals can't give any feedback on service. Bet he's raging really, no steak and eggs for breakfast he'll be going crazy!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> No news is good news mate
> 
> Dread to think how much its cost! Insurance?
> 
> LOL, i suppose animals can't give any feedback on service. Bet he's raging really, no steak and eggs for breakfast he'll be going crazy!!


Lol you don't want to know!! And no. He's only got accidental injury insurance not illness so looks like we are going to be poor again lol

It's incredible mate they have 200 vets and trainees there! It's the biggest small animal hospital in Europe


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol you don't want to know!! And no. He's only got accidental injury insurance not illness so looks like we are going to be poor again lol
> 
> It's incredible mate they have 200 vets and trainees there! It's the biggest small animal hospital in Europe


Fùck! That's a bugger mate. Next cycle on hold then pmsl

Sounds it, must be a massive place!? Busy I take it?


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Fùck! That's a bugger mate. Next cycle on hold then pmsl
> 
> Sounds it, must be a massive place!? Busy I take it?


Yeah it is a bit but had no choice as couldn't just leave him in the state he was in.

Haha yeah it is mate. Doubt I'll train this week and in no mood to be dieting so It's all on hold for now. If all goes well we should have him back sometime this week then I can get myself back to a routine.

Yeah It's huge mate and very busy. Teams of vets everywhere It's honestly like the best hospital you've seen. Look it up, It's the queen mothers hospital for small animals at the royal vetinary college in St albans.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Latest is that he's had a good night. Neurological signs are looking much better and he's eaten something for the first time since Friday which is great to hear.

Still concerns around any potential brain damage and this will take a few more days observations to rule in or out but he's a lot better than he was so fingers crossed for more good news over next few days.


----------



## Breda

What will you do if he's brain damaged mate?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> What will you do if he's brain damaged mate?


Depends what damage and how bad it is really. They think It's unlikely but It's possible.


----------



## TELBOR

Breda said:


> What will you do if he's brain damaged mate?


Ben will put in for a blue badge knowing him, less walking when he goes down Tesco the fat fùck


----------



## Ginger Ben

Good news today, he's loads better and looks to be over the worst of it. Keeping him in for observations for two more days or so but they are very happy with how he has recovered and is progressing. We took him for a short walk round the grounds today which was great.

So far so good!


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Good news today, he's loads better and looks to be over the worst of it. Keeping him in for observations for two more days or so but they are very happy with how he has recovered and is progressing. We took him for a short walk round the grounds today which was great.
> 
> So far so good!


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> Depends what damage and how bad it is really. They think It's unlikely but It's possible.


I think Breda meant rob


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> I think Breda meant rob


Shut your mouth you facking Schlaaaaaaaaaaaaag!!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Gym tomorrow and back to a more Bb style diet! Eaten pretty much nothing but convenience food the last few days so hoping to be strong tomorrow from all the carbs lol.

Will weigh in post wo and then that's my new starting weight for challenge. Plan is still abs out by end of challenge so let's have it!!

Plan tomorrow is push session.

5x5 heavy db press

Dips

Lat raises run rack

Cable flys

Tri stuff

Cardio!!


----------



## TELBOR

Morning G1!

Hope all is well with the pooch.

Push session should be good with all the nice food you've been having lol


----------



## Sharpy76

C'mon then fella, spill the beans.

When you say "convenience food" what exactly are we talking, i need details dammit


----------



## TELBOR

Sharpy76 said:


> C'mon then fella, spill the beans.
> 
> When you say "convenience food" what exactly are we talking, i need details dammit


I know of at least 1 KFC mate


----------



## Fatstuff

I smell colonels goodness!


----------



## TELBOR

Fatstuff said:


> I smell colonels goodness!


Cleaning the fryers out again :lol:

Update the avi stan, need my fix of pics from you


----------



## luther1

fcuk me its hot. I'm sweating as much as Ben will be as he's opening the vet bill


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> fcuk me its hot. I'm sweating as much as Ben will be as he's opening the vet bill


I bet it hot flipping burgers all day you old [email protected]!


----------



## Fatstuff

R0BLET said:


> Cleaning the fryers out again :lol:
> 
> Update the avi stan, need my fix of pics from you


Nah feeling small lol. :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Afternoon all.

Pooch is back to 95% apparently. So we are really pleased! Going to see him later and should be able to bring him home tomorrow some time. He's been a lucky little monkey by the sound of it.

Had a good session this morning, not had time to write it up but felt ok strength wise and hit it hard.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sharpy76 said:


> C'mon then fella, spill the beans.
> 
> When you say "convenience food" what exactly are we talking, i need details dammit


We are talking large big tasty meal from McDonald's, ready meal lasagne for two and garlic bread, kfc large gladiator meal with extra chicken, fish pie, crisps, nuts (not the healthy kind) and chocolate 

I'm 0.4 lbs lighter pmsl!!

Catabolism lol


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> We are talking large big tasty meal from McDonald's, ready meal lasagne for two and garlic bread, kfc large gladiator meal with extra chicken, fish pie, crisps, nuts (not the healthy kind) and chocolate
> 
> I'm 0.4 lbs lighter pmsl!!
> 
> Catabolism lol


Brilliant!

This is how a cut should go


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning all. Puppy coming home today!!

Going to be a while before hes back to 100% but given we thought we were going to loose him on Sunday night we are over the moon with how he's progressed.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Morning all. Puppy coming home today!!
> 
> Going to be a while before hes back to 100% but given we thought we were going to loose him on Sunday night we are over the moon with how he's progressed.


Excellent news, bet you can't wait!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Yesterdays push session

Inc db bench

5x5 @ 40kg up weight next time

Heavy dips

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Lat raises running rack

[email protected] - [email protected] - [email protected] - [email protected]

[email protected] - [email protected] - [email protected] - [email protected]

[email protected] - [email protected] - [email protected] - [email protected]

Inc db flys

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Seated plate loaded shoulder press

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] drop set to [email protected]

BW dips - 10 seconds rest between sets

15, 7, 3 failure

Straight bar press downs

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Press up triple drop set to failure

12 feet up - 8 normal - 9 on knees

12 feet up - 1 normal lol - 8 on knees

Enjoyed that, didn't have time for cardio or core but will do that after pull session tomorrow.

Hoping to get back into my old routine again from next week once dog is more settled and happy etc


----------



## 25434

EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEK!! puppy arrival....breathe breathe breathe....

PICSORNOPUPPYPICSORNOPUPPY.... :bounce: :bounce:

cough....sorry 'bout dat....and in other news...

Noice training sess there Ginger Ben....and than concludes my training talk for the day...

PICSORNOPUPPYPICSORNOPUPPY...

:laugh: A SOZ...just aving a muck....have a great day...


----------



## Ginger Ben

Flubs said:


> EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEK!! puppy arrival....breathe breathe breathe....
> 
> PICSORNOPUPPYPICSORNOPUPPY.... :bounce: :bounce:
> 
> cough....sorry 'bout dat....and in other news...
> 
> Noice training sess there Ginger Ben....and than concludes my training talk for the day...
> 
> PICSORNOPUPPYPICSORNOPUPPY...
> 
> :laugh: A SOZ...just aving a muck....have a great day...


Pmsl ill get some pics up when he's home for sure


----------



## TELBOR

Nice session Benjamin, KFC and Lasagna power!!! :tongue:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Nice session Benjamin, KFC and Lasagna power!!! :tongue:


Haha yeah It's a winning cutting combo lol.

I look a sack of shyte though lol. Hopefully in a week back on diet and cardio I'll tighten up again.

Those egg whites are a total winner!! Can't even tell they are in there apart from adding a slight thickness to shake which is really nice. I'm hooked!


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Haha yeah It's a winning cutting combo lol.
> 
> I look a sack of shyte though lol. Hopefully in a week back on diet and cardio I'll tighten up again.
> 
> Those egg whites are a total winner!! Can't even tell they are in there apart from adding a slight thickness to shake which is really nice. I'm hooked!


Never mind lol. We will let you off mate 

They are aren't they, I think they make it taste better!!

Reminds me, best order some more


----------



## JANIKvonD

hows the puppy mate? (and yourself i suppose?)


----------



## Ginger Ben

JANIKvonD said:


> hows the puppy mate? (and yourself i suppose?)


He's better thanks mate. Just waiting to pick him up now. I'm good, now that he is! Life's been on hold a bit since the weekend but hopeful we can return to normality now.

Will get pics up in challenge thread tomorrow with a bit of luck. I'm well behind now but fvcked if that's going to stop me


----------



## JANIKvonD

Ginger Ben said:


> He's better thanks mate. Just waiting to pick him up now. I'm good, now that he is! Life's been on hold a bit since the weekend but hopeful we can return to normality now.
> 
> Will get pics up in challenge thread tomorrow with a bit of luck. *I'm well behind now but fvcked if that's going to stop me*


really glad to hear that buddy 

the further behind u are....the more dramatic the changes will be. do pics today if i were u tbh x


----------



## biglbs

Ginger Ben said:


> He's better thanks mate. Just waiting to pick him up now. I'm good, now that he is! Life's been on hold a bit since the weekend but hopeful we can return to normality now.
> 
> Will get pics up in challenge thread tomorrow with a bit of luck. I'm well behind now but fvcked if that's going to stop me


That is what I am talkin about,superb attitude!


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Those egg whites are a total winner!!


Yes, yes they are.... I just won some


----------



## Sharpy76

Ginger Ben said:


> Morning all. Puppy coming home today!!
> 
> Going to be a while before hes back to 100% but given we thought we were going to loose him on Sunday night we are over the moon with how he's progressed.


Good news pal!

He'll be chewing your furniture up in no time lol!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Foods been better today lol

200g egg whites, 2 scoops and husks

Chicken and pasta salad

100g egg whites, 2 scoops, 35g PB

Dinner is two muscle food hache steaks, tin of new potatoes and some veg

Quark and a scoop before bed

Not ideal but better than last few days! Tomorrow should be back to normal and counting stuff again zzzzz lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

Need more egg whites! Only got one pack for a trial but they are immense as so easy to use to add extra protein and don't even know they are there.


----------



## Fatstuff

Potatoes don't come in tins!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> Potatoes don't come in tins!!


Tinned ones do :confused1: :laugh:


----------



## TELBOR

Hache steaks..... Good?

Ordered some tonight 

How much egg whites you got left? Well nice aren't they!


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Hache steaks..... Good?
> 
> Ordered some tonight
> 
> How much egg whites you got left? Well nice aren't they!


Had something else instead as Mrs want keen. So will have them split over two meals with some spuds and veg today. They look like they are going to ve very nice though.

Only used 300g yesterday but only ordered 1 carton. Will probably get the bp ones in bulk as don't need to be refrigerated and have longer shelf life.


----------



## Sharpy76

Ginger Ben said:


> Had something else instead as Mrs want keen. So will have them split over two meals with some spuds and veg today. They look like they are going to ve very nice though.
> 
> Only used 300g yesterday but only ordered 1 carton. Will probably get the bp ones in bulk as don't need to be refrigerated and have longer shelf life.


I get mine from BP, obviously once opened they have to be refrigerated and consumed within 48hrs, but they do have long shelf life.

Do MF's have to be refrigerated straight off then? Or have i read that completely wrong lol?!

I fvcking love the stuff, i could easily go through a whole bottle on a good day


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Had something else instead as Mrs want keen. So will have them split over two meals with some spuds and veg today. They look like they are going to ve very nice though.
> 
> Only used 300g yesterday but only ordered 1 carton. Will probably get the bp ones in bulk as don't need to be refrigerated and have longer shelf life.


Something else...... KFC again i bet 

Haven't really looked at the difference in storage etc. I assumed they are all ok until opened, bang in fridge, consume within a few days?

Not bad price though from BP though.

Ordered more meat last night from MF lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

Bulks don't need to be kept in fridge unless opened and somehow they have about a 5 month shelf life unopened!??

MF ones need to go in fridge straight away and only last a week or two.

Just when buying in bulk then the bp ones male more sense to me.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Pull session this morning

Yates row

[email protected] warm up

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] too heavy, form wasn't great

[email protected] drop to [email protected] drop to [email protected]

[email protected] drop to [email protected] drop to [email protected]

Wide grip lat pull down machine

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] drop to [email protected] drop to [email protected]

CG seated cable row

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] drop to [email protected] drop to [email protected] drop to [email protected]

Oly bar shrugs

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] straps

[email protected] straps

Db preacher curls

[email protected] drop to [email protected] x 2 each arm

Bb drag curls

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Fooked!


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Bulks don't need to be kept in fridge unless opened and somehow they have about a 5 month shelf life unopened!??
> 
> MF ones need to go in fridge straight away and only last a week or two.
> 
> Just when buying in bulk then the bp ones male more sense to me.


Defo makes sense mate, depends how they are going to be used I suppose.

I think i'm going to have a few days with these over whey to see if I notice anything.

Pretty happy with dropping carbs low, i can actually feel the fat breaking down around my abdomen - feels weird. Now i know what @flinty90 was talking about when he could pinch his skin and say he could feel it breaking down.

Best thing is i'm still looking pretty full muscle wise, strength isn't bad too and in this week 2 people have said i'm looking bigger :confused1:

EDIT - NICE SESSION G1! :beer:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Yeah it is weird it feels more liquid or something doesn't it. Very odd but smart!

I'm back on diet today so hope to shift a few lbs dropping water then crack on with fat loss.

Cheers, session felt good and was an unplanned instinct session @biglbs style


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Yeah it is weird it feels more liquid or something doesn't it. Very odd but smart!
> 
> I'm back on diet today so hope to shift a few lbs dropping water then crack on with fat loss.
> 
> Cheers, session felt good and was an unplanned instinct session @biglbs style


Yes its does lol.

Back on diet with weekend goodies or tightening up a lot more?

LOL good old smallkgs  GO IN AND LIFT SOMETHING!


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Yes its does lol.
> 
> Back on diet with weekend goodies or tightening up a lot more?
> 
> LOL good old smallkgs  GO IN AND LIFT SOMETHING!


Tight as a nuns chuff during the week then slightly relaxed at weekends. so maybe a couple of cheats but nothing major and rest of meals will be normal stuff.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Tight as a nuns chuff during the week then slightly relaxed at weekends. so maybe a couple of cheats but nothing major and rest of meals will be normal stuff.


Usual then. I think i've got too used to crap at the weekends lol

Not craving anything yet though :beer:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Usual then. I think i've got too used to crap at the weekends lol
> 
> Not craving anything yet though :beer:


Yeah pretty much. Think secret is to not go overboard on the cheats, just a bit of something you really fancy. The level of dieting we are doing is hardly extreme when you look at what Liam etc go through so imo there is no need to eat stuff you don't like or isn't very tasty therefore cravings should be less.

In theory anyway! :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Back in the game


----------



## Richie186

Good to see the little fella back mate. Obviously a resilient little pooch.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Richie186 said:


> Good to see the little fella back mate. Obviously a resilient little pooch.


Yeah tough little fellas terriers. Wouldn't want to have to test out how tough again though!


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Yeah pretty much. Think secret is to not go overboard on the cheats, just a bit of something you really fancy. The level of dieting we are doing is hardly extreme when you look at what Liam etc go through so imo there is no need to eat stuff you don't like or isn't very tasty therefore cravings should be less.
> 
> In theory anyway! :lol:


In theory indeed lol

We'll see what the weekend brings, although does a fry up count as a cheat?! 

Bless your little pooch, looks happy to be home


----------



## Breda

R0BLET said:


> In theory indeed lol
> 
> We'll see what the weekend brings, although does a fry up count as a cheat?!
> 
> Bless your little pooch, looks happy to be home


No it doesn't that's a well balanced meal 

Glad you got you pup home Ben!

Question on egg whites. Why do you buy them instead of jus separatin yoke from white?


----------



## TELBOR

Breda said:


> No it doesn't that's a well balanced meal
> 
> Glad you got you pup home Ben!
> 
> Question on egg whites. Why do you buy them instead of jus separatin yoke from white?


Thanks mate, so bacon, eggs, sausage and black pudding is good to go?!

Easier and Easier 

1l is 33 eggs at £3, or less. So to pour it into a shaker and add oats, whey or PB is so easy!

I think they're a bargain, what £3.... a drink in a pub? BARGAIN, BARRRRRRGAIN!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> No it doesn't that's a well balanced meal
> 
> Glad you got you pup home Ben!
> 
> Question on egg whites. Why do you buy them instead of jus separatin yoke from white?


Agreed fry ups are basically perfect food lol

Cheers mate, he's in good form too which is great to see.

They are much easier mate, less mess and I hate wasting the yolks. This way I can eat whole eggs and chuck very low cal protein in to my shakes to bump them up.

Give them a go I think you'll be converted. No taste, no smell and surprisingly they aren't gloopy, just like slightly thick water lol


----------



## Breda

I think I will give them a go actually sounds cost effective and the Mrs is getting fed up of gettin egg all over the gaff when she's makin my shakes for me lol


----------



## TELBOR

Breda said:


> I think I will give them a go actually sounds cost effective and the Mrs is getting fed up of gettin egg all over the gaff when she's makin my shakes for me lol


PMSL

Mrs.Breda knows her place 

Get them mate, well worth it IMO.

Got some coming today, delivery to work but i'm out so wont see them till Monday


----------



## Breda

R0BLET said:


> PMSL
> 
> Mrs.Breda knows her place
> 
> Get them mate, well worth it IMO.
> 
> Got some coming today, delivery to work but i'm out so wont see them till Monday


She's a good girl mate tbf she wanted to make them so its her own fault she should stop moaning really.

I might get some just to try them out and give her a little break but her old man gets eggs for free from a farm... Got sh!t all over them n all so they're nice and fresh


----------



## TELBOR

Breda said:


> She's a good girl mate tbf she wanted to make them so its her own fault she should stop moaning really.
> 
> I might get some just to try them out and give her a little break but her old man gets eggs for free from a farm... Got sh!t all over them n all so they're nice and fresh


Well trained 

Fresher the better mate, can't bet a bit of chicken poo, rich in aminos 

My eggs arrived..... 9 cartons lol


----------



## biglbs

That's my boy,instinct all the way!


----------



## Ginger Ben

biglbs said:


> That's my boy,instinct all the way!


I feel ruined! Lol


----------



## biglbs

Ginger Ben said:


> I feel ruined! Lol


Now you see why it works,for someone who has the basics plus some done. :thumb:

It may be next time you feel like doing less,,,,,do less,i love using the spidey senses....you never get bored either


----------



## Ginger Ben

biglbs said:


> Now you see why it works,for someone who has the basics plus some done. :thumb:
> 
> It may be next time you feel like doing less,,,,,do less,i love using the spidey senses....you never get bored either


It's definitely something I'll try next time. Legs Sunday so will just do whatever comes to me


----------



## biglbs

Ginger Ben said:


> It's definitely something I'll try next time. Legs Sunday so will just do whatever comes to me


Like most things you need to learn it to a degree.

I have gone all conformist with this Gvt,just for a change


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning team. Fasted cardio done 500 cals on x trainer interval programme. Then a load of hanging knee raises nice and slow and weighted side bends for core.

Meal 1 - 2 scoops 100% whey and 4g psyllium husks.

Meal 2 - 4 eggs with 75g smoked salmon trimmings scrambled in a tea spoon evoo


----------



## luther1

Got my plan through from Mutant so will start Monday. I'm on a bit of a fat trimming diet for the first 3 weeks with weekly updates by way of photos,weights etc then he'll reanalyse. Gear will be Isis, 750 test e, 300 tren e and 300 ap mast. He says weight should drop but there will be muscle growth so don't be concerned with scale weight. Diet is nice and training is a mix of the norm plus some gvt. Really looking forward to the next 12 weeks to see some proper results and not the usual head scratching misunderstandings that I bring on myself. My goal has always been a leanish 15st and I'm around 14st 3lb atm.


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> Got my plan through from Mutant so will start Monday. I'm on a bit of a fat trimming diet for the first 3 weeks with weekly updates by way of photos,weights etc then he'll reanalyse. Gear will be Isis, 750 test e, 300 tren e and 300 ap mast. He says weight should drop but there will be muscle growth so don't be concerned with scale weight. Diet is nice and training is a mix of the norm plus some gvt. Really looking forward to the next 12 weeks to see some proper results and not the usual head scratching misunderstandings that I bring on myself. My goal has always been a leanish 15st and I'm around 14st 3lb atm.


Sounds good mate, recomp by the sounds of it which is what you need isn't it rather than a bulk or cut.

You going to share your starting pics then?

Mutant is a unit, so I'm sure you'll do we'll mate :beer:


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> Got my plan through from Mutant so will start Monday. I'm on a bit of a fat trimming diet for the first 3 weeks with weekly updates by way of photos,weights etc then he'll reanalyse. Gear will be Isis, 750 test e, 300 tren e and 300 ap mast. He says weight should drop but there will be muscle growth so don't be concerned with scale weight. Diet is nice and training is a mix of the norm plus some gvt. Really looking forward to the next 12 weeks to see some proper results and not the usual head scratching misunderstandings that I bring on myself. My goal has always been a leanish 15st and I'm around 14st 3lb atm.


Good luck mate, he made allowances for your old age Pmsl


----------



## Milky

luther1 said:


> Got my plan through from Mutant so will start Monday. I'm on a bit of a fat trimming diet for the first 3 weeks with weekly updates by way of photos,weights etc then he'll reanalyse. Gear will be Isis, 750 test e, 300 tren e and 300 ap mast. He says weight should drop but there will be muscle growth so don't be concerned with scale weight. Diet is nice and training is a mix of the norm plus some gvt. Really looking forward to the next 12 weeks to see some proper results and not the usual head scratching misunderstandings that I bring on myself. My goal has always been a leanish 15st and I'm around 14st 3lb atm.


Con is VERY strict mate so all the best working with him.

Nice to see people utilising experts knowledge, l swear what l have learned with paul about diet alone is amazing.

Good luck mate.


----------



## TELBOR

Milky said:


> Con is VERY strict mate so all the best working with him.
> 
> Nice to see people utilising experts knowledge, l swear what l have learned with paul about diet alone is amazing.
> 
> Good luck mate.


Pics :whistling:

:lol:


----------



## luther1

Thanks chaps. Will take a pic tomorrow to send to Con and post it on here. @Milky,I've been wanting to go down this route for months but had to wait to get my operation over and done with. Was all ready to go about a fortnight ago and wanted Paul,but read on here that he had one position left,and someone put their hand up for it. Haven't thought about looking on TM but when I did I saw Rack was with Con,and he couldn't recommend him enough. Hopefully it will be easy getting told what to do and when to do it. No cheats for three weeks so eating sh!t all weekend!


----------



## Milky

luther1 said:


> Thanks chaps. Will take a pic tomorrow to send to Con and post it on here. @Milky,I've been wanting to go down this route for months but had to wait to get my operation over and done with. Was all ready to go about a fortnight ago and wanted Paul,but read on here that he had one position left,and someone put their hand up for it. Haven't thought about looking on TM but when I did I saw Rack was with Con,and he couldn't recommend him enough. Hopefully it will be easy getting told what to do and when to do it. No cheats for three weeks so eating sh!t all weekend!


Mate l fu*king LOVE working with Scarb, it takes all the guess work out of it....

You will love it...


----------



## Milky

R0BLET said:


> Pics :whistling:
> 
> :lol:


I know mate, you know the script, l have to be in a " picture " place....

Soon l promise.


----------



## biglbs

luther1 said:


> Got my plan through from Mutant so will start Monday. I'm on a bit of a fat trimming diet for the first 3 weeks with weekly updates by way of photos,weights etc then he'll reanalyse. Gear will be Isis, 750 test e, 300 tren e and 300 ap mast. He says weight should drop but there will be muscle growth so don't be concerned with scale weight. Diet is nice and training is a mix of the norm plus some gvt. Really looking forward to the next 12 weeks to see some proper results and not the usual head scratching misunderstandings that I bring on myself. My goal has always been a leanish 15st and I'm around 14st 3lb atm.


Good luck buddy


----------



## Galaxy

Ginger Ben said:


> Morning team. Fasted cardio done 500 cals on x trainer interval programme. Then a load of hanging knee raises nice and slow and weighted side bends for core.
> 
> Meal 1 - 2 scoops 100% whey and 4g psyllium husks.
> 
> Meal 2 - 4 eggs with 75g smoked salmon trimmings scrambled in a tea spoon evoo


Operation abs is back in action i see :thumbup1:

Glad to hear the pup is doing well


----------



## Ginger Ben

Galaxy said:


> Operation abs is back in action i see :thumbup1:
> 
> Glad to hear the pup is doing well


Thanks mate, yeah going to give it a bash even though I really can't be ar5ed lol.

Ignore me, Sunday grump!


----------



## Galaxy

Ginger Ben said:


> Thanks mate, yeah going to give it a bash even though I really can't be ar5ed lol.
> 
> Ignore me, Sunday grump!


MTFU


----------



## Ginger Ben

Just done some gardening as selling a house we rent out so wanted it looking good for pictures for website etc.

Really nice house tbf but only two bed so too small for us to move in to.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Just done some gardening as selling a house we rent out so wanted it looking good for pictures for website etc.
> 
> Really nice house tbf but only two bed so too small for us to move in to.


 @jon-kent , see this is the member with the money 

Hope it sells quickly Benjamin


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> @jon-kent , see this is the member with the money
> 
> Hope it sells quickly Benjamin


Lol skint mate, hence selling house

Should do mate, if don't get good price will rent it out again.


----------



## biglbs

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol skint mate, hence selling house
> 
> Should do mate, if don't get good price will rent it out again.


If there is a way keep it for a year you should,Imo it will be worth thousands more next spring as this first time buyer thing,hits supply and demand!


----------



## Ginger Ben

biglbs said:


> If there is a way keep it for a year you should,Imo it will be worth thousands more next spring as this first time buyer thing,hits supply and demand!


True mate, market has just started moving here now so good time to test water but I agree next year would be better. Will see what offers I get and go from there.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning all

Legs

Pre exhaust hack squat machine

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] drop to [email protected]

Leg extension

Gvt [email protected] 1 min timed rest

Single leg ham curls each side

[email protected] x 4, [email protected]

Romanians

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] grip went as bar really smooth

Standing calf raises

[email protected] x 4


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Morning all
> 
> Legs
> 
> Pre exhaust hack squat machine
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected] drop to [email protected]
> 
> Leg extension
> 
> Gvt [email protected] 1 min timed rest
> 
> Single leg ham curls each side
> 
> [email protected] x 4, [email protected]
> 
> Romanians
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected] grip went as bar really smooth
> 
> Standing calf raises
> 
> [email protected] x 4


Good start to the day mate :beer:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Good start to the day mate :beer:


Yeah mate thanks, felt good, in a horrible sort of way lol.

Romanians are good for me at the moment, glute still not right but I can do them at least albeit light ones but it's better than nothing. Also given I havent done deads for ages now even at these weights I can feel it! Will be in bits tomorrow :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Yeah mate thanks, felt good, in a horrible sort of way lol.
> 
> Romanians are good for me at the moment, glute still not right but I can do them at least albeit light ones but it's better than nothing. Also given I havent done deads for ages now even at these weights I can feel it! Will be in bits tomorrow :lol:


Yep, defo be in bits mate


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Yep, defo be in bits mate


Got 5 client meetings in London tomorrow....going to think I've crapped myself or something when they see me hobble in and struggle to sit down properly pmsl


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Got 5 client meetings in London tomorrow....going to think I've crapped myself or something when they see me hobble in and struggle to sit down properly pmsl


LOL, should be fun getting up to leave


----------



## JANIKvonD

moarnin ben, hows the puppy?


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> moarnin ben, hows the puppy?


You serious Dude, read back 2 pages...... :crying:


----------



## Ginger Ben

JANIKvonD said:


> moarnin ben, hows the puppy?


Hello mate, he's loads better thanks. I'd say pretty much 100% other than the stitches still need to fully heal up .


----------



## JANIKvonD

excellent stuff.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Been hungry all day. Not been a great days food unless fruit cake and peanuts are suddenly really good for you.

Taking my diet less seriously for a while. Still packing protein in and conscious of carbs etc but I'm not counting and not keeping totally clean.

Why? I hear you ask. I can't be ar5ed is the reason


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


> Been hungry all day. Not been a great days food unless fruit cake and peanuts are suddenly really good for you.
> 
> Taking my diet less seriously for a while. Still packing protein in and conscious of carbs etc but I'm not counting and not keeping totally clean.
> 
> Why? I hear you ask. I can't be ar5ed is the reason


I haven't counted calories or eaten totally clean for ages mate

Why? I hear you ask. I can't be ar5ed is the reason


----------



## Sharpy76

Ginger Ben said:


> Been hungry all day. Not been a great days food unless fruit cake and peanuts are suddenly really good for you.
> 
> Taking my diet less seriously for a while. Still packing protein in and conscious of carbs etc but I'm not counting and not keeping totally clean.
> 
> Why? I hear you ask. I can't be ar5ed is the reason


I've had one of those days today.

Just keep asking myself "why the fvck am i bothering"? lol.

Not had any bad food but i haven't stopped thinking about it though.

Had a cheat yesterday and it's had the reverse effect on me today.

Complete head fvck this game at times:death:


----------



## CJ

Sharpy76 said:


> I've had one of those days today.
> 
> Just keep asking myself "why the fvck am i bothering"? lol.
> 
> Not had any bad food but i haven't stopped thinking about it though.
> 
> Had a cheat yesterday and it's had the reverse effect on me today.
> 
> Complete head fvck this game at times:death:


Thats what seperates the guy that do and the guys that don't.

I get it all the time but just plod through it.

In the end..no body gives a fvck if we jack it in, so it boils down to inner strength

Thats isnt a dig at anyone btw..just my take on it


----------



## Sharpy76

CJ said:


> Thats what seperates the guy that do and the guys that don't.
> 
> I get it all the time *but just plod through it*.
> 
> In the end..no body gives a fvck if we jack it in, so it boils down to inner strength
> 
> Thats isnt a dig at anyone btw..just my take on it


Exactly what i've done all day today mate.

Done 5 days in a row in the gym AND cardio every morning for a least 45mins. Also had a poxy day at work which doesn't help.

I'll know i'll be fine tomorrow, just get through today........


----------



## Breda

CJ said:


> Thats what seperates the guy that do and the guys that don't.
> 
> I get it all the time but just plod through it.
> 
> In the end..no body gives a fvck if we jack it in, so it boils down to inner strength
> 
> Thats isnt a dig at anyone btw..just my take on it


Are you havin a fukin dig?

I know what you mean man but personally I've got more import things to do than count calories and what not.

I'm quite happy with my physique as it is... No doubts it could be better if I took it more serious but it could be a lot worse so until I'm ready to take it to the next level again I'll keep ploddin along guessin kcals and eatin cake and ice cream as and when


----------



## CJ

Breda said:


> Are you havin a fukin dig?
> 
> I know what you mean man but personally I've got more import things to do than count calories and what not.
> 
> I'm quite happy with my physique as it is... No doubts it could be better if I took it more serious but it could be a lot worse so until I'm ready to take it to the next level again I'll keep ploddin along guessin kcals and eatin cake and ice cream as and when


Fvcking right I am...problme with it 

Absolutely and im not knocking it bud.

I have a very busy and stressful lifestyle but the whole BB thing is my life now...I dont want it any other way...eating without weighing would drive me.insane..

But i do think 'whats the p1ssing point quite often'

Fvcking sad act I am lol


----------



## Breda

CJ said:


> Fvcking right I am...problme with it
> 
> Absolutely and im not knocking it bud.
> 
> I have a very busy and stressful lifestyle but the whole BB thing is my life now...I dont want it any other way...eating without weighing would drive me.insane..
> 
> But i do think 'whats the p1ssing point quite often'
> 
> Fvcking sad act I am lol


Nope... No problem here but if you were smaller there fukin well would be

Yea I get what you sayin man and if I was in your shoes I'd be weighin everything too but I suppose that's why you look like you do and have achieved while I look like I do and have achieved nothing


----------



## CJ

Breda said:


> Nope... No problem here but if you were smaller there fukin well would be
> 
> Yea I get what you sayin man and if I was in your shoes I'd be weighin everything too but I suppose that's why you look like you do and have achieved while I look like I do and have achieved nothing


Mate ive achieved what I have because I take steroids and eat like a mad man lol

On top of that ive just come a poxy 3rd in a qualifier  so this isnt a 'im awesome' thing. Ive done fvck all

Its just the way im geared and I think to reach our goals, we have to appreciate that itll take time, effort and consistency. ....just hope that plasric trophy is worth it lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

I think it comes down to what you want from this really. Is it a hobby because you like lifting and the results that brings or is it a life style which requires the next level of committment.

I do it for fun and I've been wondering over the last few weeks if I take it too seriously and set my expectations too high.

I think there is a point that without more advanced knowledge you can end up making loads of effort for no greater result than if you relaxed things a bit. I feel that's where I got to. I don't have the knowledge to really take things to the next step, I can't afford to pay for it so my choice is carry on and get despondent or relax my shiz and go back to enjoying it. That's what I'm doing


----------



## CJ

Ginger Ben said:


> I think it comes down to what you want from this really. Is it a hobby because you like lifting and the results that brings or is it a life style which requires the next level of committment.
> 
> I do it for fun and I've been wondering over the last few weeks if I take it too seriously and set my expectations too high.
> 
> I think there is a point that without more advanced knowledge you can end up making loads of effort for no greater result than if you relaxed things a bit. I feel that's where I got to. I don't have the knowledge to really take things to the next step, I can't afford to pay for it so my choice is carry on and get despondent or relax my shiz and go back to enjoying it. That's what I'm doing


Good post


----------



## TELBOR

Good on ya Benjamin, man enough to confess to some fruit cake 

Mate I 100% get you and I don't give two plops who rips me on here for what I lift and don't lift and what I eat etc.

All about the hobby for me and I like the discipline it brings to my life tbh

I do like seeing the hard work of some guys on here, even you ya ginger tosser!

Look how well you've done since that holiday pic, brilliant mate and that's all off your own back too.

Give it a few days and a few cheats and I guarantee you'll be strict again :lol:

That's the joys of having your head fùcked with in this game


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Good on ya Benjamin, man enough to confess to some fruit cake
> 
> Mate I 100% get you and I don't give two plops who rips me on here for what I lift and don't lift and what I eat etc.
> 
> All about the hobby for me and I like the discipline it brings to my life tbh
> 
> I do like seeing the hard work of some guys on here, even you ya ginger tosser!
> 
> Look how well you've done since that holiday pic, brilliant mate and that's all off your own back too.
> 
> Give it a few days and a few cheats and I guarantee you'll be strict again :lol:
> 
> That's the joys of having your head fùcked with in this game


Yeah we are pretty similar in our outlook on this I reckon mate.

I still like to know I'm eating well because It's good for me but i can't be fvcked counting stuff, It's just not for me


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Yeah we are pretty similar in our outlook on this I reckon mate.
> 
> I still like to know I'm eating well because It's good for me but i can't be fvcked counting stuff, It's just not for me


Yeah defo similar mate, I'll count stuff on something new I'm trying but only for a few days and that's it 

End of the day were never going to eat a block of butter in our pants are we :lol:

Well, not yet 

I'm happy to gain a couple of lbs of muscle a year and that's me done, a couple of lbs is wishful thinking though pmsl


----------



## luther1

Achieving a better than average physique was my goal,to the point where I wanted to walk into a shop/bar etc and people think, ooh he trains. The problem then became trying to take it to the next level,focusing on weak and stubborn bodyparts. In 16 months I think I have been very strict with my diet and trained reasonably hard and not had a drink. But,I think I would have looked no different if I had let my diet lapse,had more cheats and missed meals as opposed to force feeding myself because the physique I have now is definitely better than your average 45 year olds,but its still disappointing considering the time effort and money it's taken. It's a hoby that I take too seriously and the rewards aren't worth the money or health risk in my case. I have my goal,when I get there then thats it


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> Achieving a better than average physique was my goal,to the point where I wanted to walk into a shop/bar etc and people think, ooh he trains. The problem then became trying to take it to the next level,focusing on weak and stubborn bodyparts. In 16 months I think I have been very strict with my diet and trained reasonably hard and not had a drink. But,I think I would have looked no different if I had let my diet lapse,had more cheats and missed meals as opposed to force feeding myself because the physique I have now is definitely better than your average 45 year olds,but its still disappointing considering the time effort and money it's taken. It's a hoby that I take too seriously and the rewards aren't worth the money or health risk in my case. I have my goal,when I get there then thats it


Completely understand what you're saying mate, mirrors my thoughts to a degree.


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Ive never counted calories pmsl, and i drink once a week, although im low carbing atm im still not working out cals just going on guess work and eat what i feel like eating as long as im not having too many carbs.


----------



## Mr_Morocco

luther1 said:


> Achieving a better than average physique was my goal,to the point where I wanted to walk into a shop/bar etc and people think, ooh he trains. The problem then became trying to take it to the next level,focusing on weak and stubborn bodyparts. In 16 months I think I have been very strict with my diet and trained reasonably hard and not had a drink. But,I think I would have looked no different if I had let my diet lapse,had more cheats and missed meals as opposed to force feeding myself because the physique I have now is definitely better than your average 45 year olds,but its still disappointing considering the time effort and money it's taken. It's a hoby that I take too seriously and the rewards aren't worth the money or health risk in my case. I have my goal,when I get there then thats it


Spot on..

I drink once a week and probably cheat the same day with junk food, i couldnt do 7 days of strict diet/training if i did i'd look alot better but im happy with how i look tbh


----------



## TELBOR

Morning G1

Double Egg Mcmuffin for breakfast ??!!

Lol

I kid 

Have a good one!


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Morning G1
> 
> Double Egg Mcmuffin for breakfast ??!!
> 
> Lol
> 
> I kid
> 
> Have a good one!


Now there's a good idea :lol:

Nah ill have a shake then eggs and beans. Out all day today so lunch will have to be decent as won't be able to eat anything else until i get home.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Now there's a good idea :lol:
> 
> Nah ill have a shake then eggs and beans. Out all day today so lunch will have to be decent as won't be able to eat anything else until i get home.


Brilliant idea IMO lol

Have a good day then mate


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Brilliant idea IMO lol
> 
> Have a good day then mate


Cheers mate, legs are fvcked lol. Going to be a long day!!


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Cheers mate, legs are fvcked lol. Going to be a long day!!


Defo rolling the shít yourself look today


----------



## JANIKvonD

morning ya bunch o slavering cvnts....got deep in here last night did it PMSL!! pull yir fuking fingers oot & get on with it.....or stop the training/eating/gear & fall in with the rest of the pheasants (yes i do mean the bird)


----------



## Ginger Ben

JANIKvonD said:


> morning ya bunch o slavering cvnts....got deep in here last night did it PMSL!! pull yir fuking fingers oot & get on with it.....or stop the training/eating/gear & fall in with the rest of the pheasants (yes i do mean the bird)


This journal is known for It's deep and meaningful posting.... :whistling:

I do this every now and again mate. Wonder why i bother etc then just get on with it. Think It's called going round in circles Pmsl


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> This journal is known for It's deep and meaningful posting.... :whistling:
> 
> I do this every now and again mate. Wonder why i bother etc then just get on with it. Think It's called going round in circles Pmsl


Yep you do, so do I lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

Large burrito for lunch stuffed with shredded beef, rice, black beans, peppers, onions, bit of cheese and lettuce and loads of Cholula chilli sauce 

That's how i roll mother fvckers


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Large burrito for lunch stuffed with shredded beef, rice, black beans, peppers, onions, bit of cheese and lettuce and loads of Cholula chilli sauce
> 
> That's how i roll mother fvckers


You cnut! GIMME GIMME GIMME!


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> You cnut! GIMME GIMME GIMME!


Twas amazing mate. There is a chain of a few places in London called Tortilla that do the best burritos imo, mission burritos are also good. Don't know if you get them oop north, I know how you lot fear anything that doesn't come with potatoes and gravy :lol:

Just got home from what was a very successful day! Looking like 3 new clients with jobs on board so hopefully going to be a lot busier soon once they start to become live. Fingers crossed!!


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> Twas amazing mate. There is a chain of a few places in London called Tortilla that do the best burritos imo, mission burritos are also good. Don't know if you get them oop north, I know how you lot fear anything that doesn't come with potatoes and gravy :lol:
> 
> Just got home from what was a very successful day! Looking like 3 new clients with jobs on board so hopefully going to be a lot busier soon once they start to become live. Fingers crossed!!


Stuffed your fat face in the capitals finest and earnt some dough. Win win!

Just done legs,absolutely fcuked,100 rep gvt style squats. Gonna ache tomorrow


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> Stuffed your fat face in the capitals finest and earnt some dough. Win win!
> 
> Just done legs,absolutely fcuked,100 rep gvt style squats. Gonna ache tomorrow


lol that's going to cripple you tomorrow, don't fall off your ladder! :lol:

My legs are in bits today and walking up and down loads of fvcking tube stairs didn't help pmsl

It's funny i can hammer legs on curls, extensions etc till the cows come home and hardly get any doms the next day. As soon as I put any kind of squat be that proper, hack, whatever in the routine the next 2 days I'm totally ruined! Shows how much they really hit the parts other exercises can't reach!

Push tomorrow, might do GVT style weighted dips for a giggle


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> lol that's going to cripple you tomorrow, don't fall off your ladder! :lol:
> 
> My legs are in bits today and walking up and down loads of fvcking tube stairs didn't help pmsl
> 
> It's funny i can hammer legs on curls, extensions etc till the cows come home and hardly get any doms the next day. As soon as I put any kind of squat be that proper, hack, whatever in the routine the next 2 days I'm totally ruined! Shows how much they really hit the parts other exercises can't reach!
> 
> Push tomorrow, might do GVT style weighted dips for a giggle


I agree with the leg exercise doms Ben,dreading the next two days. Gvt 100 rep deads on Thursday,can't wait!


----------



## Ginger Ben

It's hideous my muscle ache to the bone lol.

Gvt deads.....fvck that!!

Trying it next time


----------



## TELBOR

Great news on today mate :beer:


----------



## Galaxy

Fair play on the news clients mate 

And I see you had am ephifiny (yes yes spelling $ucks  ) re training, should do what ever suits you mate fvck everything else imo



Enjoy your early morning session tomorrow.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning shaggers,

Push session

Standing BB overhead press

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] drop to [email protected]

Decline BB bench

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] unspotted

[email protected] with spot

[email protected] drop to [email protected] drop to [email protected] drop to [email protected] - this was hell! Good spotter helped with most reps and really ripped chest up doing this.

Dips

15

12

12

12

All at BW

Incline bench cable flys

[email protected] plates

[email protected]

[email protected]

Tricep Press down

[email protected] plates

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] drop to [email protected] drop to [email protected]

Tricep Rope extn

[email protected] plates

[email protected]

[email protected]

15 mins SSC on X-trainer

Really good session, drop set on chest was killer and was pleased to get reps out at 120 as a natty, underfed weakling


----------



## Ginger Ben

Unimpressed with DPD currently. Ordered egg whites from Bulk Powders on Monday, paid for next day delivery. Wife was in all day, no delivery. Got an email saying they tried and nobody was in, bollocks. Said they left a card, no they didn't.

Rescheduled for today on DPD's website.

We've both been in all day today, got the same email saying they tried and failed. Total lying bastards!

Have emailed BP and moaned, will email DPD and moan as well.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Unimpressed with DPD currently. Ordered egg whites from Bulk Powders on Monday, paid for next day delivery. Wife was in all day, no delivery. Got an email saying they tried and nobody was in, bollocks. Said they left a card, no they didn't.
> 
> Rescheduled for today on DPD's website.
> 
> We've both been in all day today, got the same email saying they tried and failed. Total lying bastards!
> 
> Have emailed BP and moaned, will email DPD and moan as well.


That is pretty dyer mate!

Surprised by DPD though, you guys will be in all day being a home business too. Driver must be a tit, simple as.

Nuts, Milk Choc Coconut and Glutamine to be ordered.

Not wasting any more money on stuff that just sits there pmsl


----------



## Ginger Ben

OMG

http://www.proteinpow.com/2013/06/peanut-butter-marshmallow-protein.html?m=1


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> OMG
> 
> http://www.proteinpow.com/2013/06/peanut-butter-marshmallow-protein.html?m=1


Why show us you slag!

Especially as we don't have that protein lol


----------



## Fatstuff

They do look amazing lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Why show us you slag!
> 
> Especially as we don't have that protein lol


Can use any protein can't you slaaaaag

I reckon choc coconut could be good. Or just add a blob of PB to the mixture


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning all,

No training this morning but took dog for a walk and am planning to hit gym this afternoon for some cardio, will aim to hit 500 cals on the XT and throw some core stuff in too.

Got a sports massage booked for tomorrow to try and work out this glute problem so hopefully that won't hurt too much! :lol:

Food today will be decent and my liquid egg whites finally turned up today!

Meal 1 - Scoop 100% whey, tub of quark, 50g granola mixed up - lovely

Meal 2 - 4 scrambled eggs with 25g cheese, 50g turkey ham

Meal 3 - 250g chicken, 125g (cooked) rice, mixed veg sauce with tomatoes, garlic, olives, chilli - looking forward to that

Meal 4 - shake with egg whites, whey and some pb or nuts

Meal 5 - 250g diced beef made in to kebabs with peppers, onions etc and grilled. Served with salad and maybe a sweet potato jacket

Meal 6 - Egg white and protein shake

No idea of macros, will add it up along the way and see how it comes out


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Morning all,
> 
> No training this morning but took dog for a walk and am planning to hit gym this afternoon for some cardio, will aim to hit 500 cals on the XT and throw some core stuff in too.
> 
> Got a sports *massage booked for tomorrow to try and work out this glute problem* so hopefully that won't hurt too much! :lol:
> 
> Food today will be decent and my liquid egg whites finally turned up today!
> 
> Meal 1 - Scoop 100% whey, tub of quark, 50g granola mixed up - lovely
> 
> Meal 2 - 4 scrambled eggs with 25g cheese, 50g turkey ham
> 
> Meal 3 - 250g chicken, 125g (cooked) rice, mixed veg sauce with tomatoes, garlic, olives, chilli - looking forward to that
> 
> Meal 4 - shake with egg whites, whey and some pb or nuts
> 
> Meal 5 - 250g diced beef made in to kebabs with peppers, onions etc and grilled. Served with salad and maybe a sweet potato jacket
> 
> Meal 6 - Egg white and protein shake
> 
> No idea of macros, will add it up along the way and see how it comes out


Thai bird i take it


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:



> Thai bird i take it


Mrs booked it for me so I'm expecting this


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Mrs booked it for me so I'm expecting this
> 
> View attachment 126754


You wish, he's in far better condition than you


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> You wish, he's in far better condition than you


Strong core


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> Mrs booked it for me so I'm expecting this
> 
> View attachment 126754


looks like Jens lost a few lbs


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> Mrs booked it for me so I'm expecting this
> 
> View attachment 126754


looks like Jens lost a few lbs


----------



## Fatstuff

Ah I see this threads in full swing lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> Ah I see this threads in full swing lol


Usual smattering of high brow wit and intelligent conversation


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> Usual smattering of high brow wit and intelligent conversation


I expect no less. Lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> looks like Jens lost a few lbs


Looks good for a month on dnp


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Looks good for a month on dnp


I would...

Just saying.


----------



## JANIKvonD

my bird was gonna get me a sports massage for fathers day....it didnt happen


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> my bird was gonna get me a sports massage for fathers day....it didnt happen


Just get her to pop a sweat band on and [email protected] you off, that's a sports massage 



What a video


----------



## luther1

JANIKvonD said:


> my bird was gonna get me a sports massage for fathers day....it didnt happen


all the gay parlours fully booked?


----------



## JANIKvonD

rob- thought u only had eyes for ur mrs

luther- would be easier for the rest of us if u wernt booking 3 at a time ya slavering cvnt


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> rob- thought u only had eyes for ur mrs
> 
> luther- would be easier for the rest of us if u wernt booking 3 at a time ya slavering cvnt


I have young man lol

But i aint putting her pics up on here 

Luther has 6/7 at once. Bukkake party, he loves it :lol:


----------



## biglbs

R0BLET said:


> I have young man lol
> 
> But i aint putting her pics up on here
> 
> Luther has 6/7 at once. Bukkake party, he loves it :lol:


Yesterday it was trannies,today bukkake tomorrow Shemales then what?Is there more about you we need to know?


----------



## biglbs

Ginger Ben said:


> Mrs booked it for me so I'm expecting this
> 
> View attachment 126754


I thought you had found some old pics of me for a minuite!


----------



## luther1

I thought yesterday was bad,but fcuk me I can hardly use the stairs today. If it wasn't for the fact it's mortgage week I wouldn't have gone to work today,legs absolutely ruined. That's the good thing about a coach,normally I work out in a comfort zone,prob 60-70% of my max. Customer gave me two almond slices today with a coffee,normally I'd eat them,but I brought them home for snoop. As @Milky always says,your not going to let yourself down,your especially not going to let your coach down otherwise its all a complete waste of time and money. The water intake is a bit of a killer too.


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> I thought yesterday was bad,but fcuk me I can hardly use the stairs today. If it wasn't for the fact it's mortgage week I wouldn't have gone to work today,legs absolutely ruined. That's the good thing about a coach,normally I work out in a comfort zone,prob 60-70% of my max. Customer gave me two almond slices today with a coffee,normally I'd eat them,but I brought them home for snoop. As @Milky always says,your not going to let yourself down,your especially not going to let your coach down otherwise its all a complete waste of time and money. The water intake is a bit of a killer too.


Lol did you do gvt deads yet??

How much water you drinking?


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol did you do gvt deads yet??
> 
> How much water you drinking?


100rep gvts, 1st set max 20 reps,then on from there,each set is obviously less than the previous so it takes a while. Min 4lts a day Ben. It's all good though. When I said I wanted to be 15st Con could have easily bulked me up but it shows he's not taking the money and doing a runner,I'm on a 3 week diet then he'll go from there.


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol did you do gvt deads yet??
> 
> How much water you drinking?


Sorry Ben, misread, 100 rep gvts should have been tonight but I can hardly walk,let alone bend over. Hopefully tomorrow if not Saturday morning


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> Sorry Ben, misread, 100 rep gvts should have been tonight but I can hardly walk,let alone bend over. Hopefully tomorrow if not Saturday morning


Pmsl I know that feeling, nearly fell down stairs yesterday as leg gave way lol

Sounds like It's going well mate. Get a journal and some pics up!


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> Pmsl I know that feeling, nearly fell down stairs yesterday as leg gave way lol
> 
> Sounds like It's going well mate. Get a journal and some pics up!


Yeah ok,hang on a sec :whistling:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning all, eca fuelled fasted cardio this morning. Nuked 500 cals on xtrainer in 40 mins. 25 mins intervals then 15 mins ssc.

Off for my massage from big bertha soon!


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Morning all, eca fuelled fasted cardio this morning. Nuked 500 cals on xtrainer in 40 mins. 25 mins intervals then 15 mins ssc.
> 
> Off for my massage from big bertha soon!


Early start on the ECA benjamin! You dirty bugger 

Enjoy the happy ending mate :beer:


----------



## 25434

Morning Ginger Ben...enjoy that massage and have a great weekend....


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Early start on the ECA benjamin! You dirty bugger
> 
> Enjoy the happy ending mate :beer:


Yeah needed a boost to motivate myself for cardio this morning. Only had half a tab but kicked in pretty much straight away lol, they are brilliant.

Nah sadly not 



Flubs said:


> Morning Ginger Ben...enjoy that massage and have a great weekend....


Thanks Flubs, was more painful than relaxing but needs must! Have a great weekend too


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning all, up early again, bloody weekends!!

Good news is massage yesterday has helped glute relax off so that doesn't hurt as much anymore .

Pull session soon, can't put any strain through glute though so no rack pulls, bent over rows etc. Hopefully only for a week or so.

Can still build a decent session without those so will turn up and see what happens.

Had my cheat last night, spaghetti bol and garlic bread so food today will all be good. Lots of chicken and veg with perhaps a bacon buttie pwo


----------



## TELBOR

Pull session??

Wànking someone off again in the changing rooms :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

This mornings session

Hammer grip chin ups

[email protected]

[email protected]+10

[email protected]+15

[email protected]+15

[email protected]+15

6 negs (4 seconds) @+15 to failure

Bent over row (glute felt good) slow reps

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] drop to [email protected] drop to [email protected]

Lat pull down machine

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] drop to [email protected] drop to [email protected] drop to [email protected] drop to [email protected]

[email protected] drop to [email protected] drop to [email protected] drop to [email protected] drop to [email protected]

Superset Face pulls

[email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

Superset with rear delt cable flys

[email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

Upright row in smith

[email protected] on bar

[email protected] on

[email protected] on

[email protected] drop to [email protected] drop to [email protected]

[email protected] drop to [email protected] drop to 15 partials @20

Seated hammer curls arms rotated out in to fly position

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Standing ez bar curls - weight on bar

[email protected] rest pause 3 reps rest pause 3 reps

[email protected] rp 3 reps rp 3 reps

[email protected] rp 3 reps rp 3 reps

Rest pause was 10 seconds holding bar at full extension

20 minutes fairly fast pace on xtrainer burnt 300 calories.

Pwo meal - half a choc chip cookie followed by 300ml egg whites and 2 scoops 100% whey

Meal 2 - 4 grilled bacon, 1 slice black pudding, 3 scrambled eggs and dab of browners

Diet back on now!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Afternoon shaggers,

Meal 3 was 250g chicken breast, 200g jacket potato with tomato and olive sauce and a pile of broccoli

Meal 4 - egg white shake with a blob of pb and 2 scoops whey

Meal 5 - 250g chicken, same sauce as above, more broccoli but no potato :sad:

Meal 6 - shake before bed probably

Going to be hitting cv tomorrow morning plan is to do 15 mins balls out HIIT followed by some ssc to bump up calorie burn. Will drop an eca too 

Might look at getting a non stim fat burner too to run along side the ECA for next two weeks.


----------



## TELBOR

Plenty of snap there mate 

Stick with the ECA bender :lol:


----------



## biglbs

Ginger Ben said:


> Morning all, up early again, bloody weekends!!
> 
> Good news is massage yesterday has helped glute relax off so that doesn't hurt as much anymore .
> 
> Pull session soon, can't put any strain through glute though so no rack pulls, bent over rows etc. Hopefully only for a week or so.
> 
> Can still build a decent session without those so will turn up and see what happens.
> 
> Had my cheat last night, spaghetti bol and garlic bread so food today will all be good. Lots of chicken and veg with perhaps a bacon buttie pwo


Sorry your back is playing up buddy!


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Plenty of snap there mate
> 
> Stick with the ECA bender :lol:


Can't run it more than 2 weeks without a 2 week break mate as stop working.


----------



## Ginger Ben

biglbs said:


> Sorry your back is playing up buddy!


Thanks mate, its getting better, just need to remember to do my exercises!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Just watched "Becoming 13" Phil Heath's journey to Mr Olympia 2011.

That's how to feel fat, skinny, weak and pathetic in an hour and a half Pmsl


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning all. 811 cals nuked on the xtrainer this morning following a 30 min dog walk. All fasted. Fvck you fat bits!


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Morning all. 811 cals nuked on the xtrainer this morning following a 30 min dog walk. All fasted. Fvck you fat bits!


Good work fatty!!


----------



## luther1

Trens kicked in because I could have a row with anyone atm

Gotta a fcuking problem with that?

See what I mean?

Wheezing like a bastard too


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> Trens kicked in because I could have a row with anyone atm
> 
> Gotta a fcuking problem with that?
> 
> See what I mean?
> 
> Wheezing like a bastard too


Sounds more like your age you old cvnt


----------



## Ginger Ben

Afternoon all. Bbq was had this afternoon, large slab of steak, one quite big sausage, some new potatos and salad. Might have a left over sausage and a few fried eggs for supper then a shake before bed. Well in deficit today with the cardio.

Going to change my training up a bit I think. Move away from push pull legs to something a bit different just for variety.

Going to hit the following

Quads and bis

Chest

Back

Hams and tris

Delts and calves

Extra emphasis on arms to bring the guns up and splitting legs to allow more volume on each muscle group without compromising on the second half of the session from being knackered.

Will take rest days when i feel I need them, probably do 2 days on, day off for cardio, 2 days on repeat.

Will do Hiit after weights and longer ssc sessions on non lifting days.

Time to step this up a gear


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> Trens kicked in because I could have a row with anyone atm
> 
> Gotta a fcuking problem with that?
> 
> See what I mean?
> 
> Wheezing like a bastard too


Your a pr**k!!

How's that make you feel?

Lol.

You running mast??


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Afternoon all. Bbq was had this afternoon, large slab of steak, one quite big sausage, some new potatos and salad. Might have a left over sausage and a few fried eggs for supper then a shake before bed. Well in deficit today with the cardio.
> 
> Going to change my training up a bit I think. Move away from push pull legs to something a bit different just for variety.
> 
> Going to hit the following
> 
> Quads and bis
> 
> Chest
> 
> Back
> 
> Hams and tris
> 
> Delts and calves
> 
> Extra emphasis on arms to bring the guns up and splitting legs to allow more volume on each muscle group without compromising on the second half of the session from being knackered.
> 
> Will take rest days when i feel I need them, probably do 2 days on, day off for cardio, 2 days on repeat.
> 
> Will do Hiit after weights and longer ssc sessions on non lifting days.
> 
> Time to step this up a gear


What a slag! I've been in the garden since 11.30 lol

Just sat down 

Fooked!! Could murder a BBQ 

Full roast chicken to be had along with a couple of jacket potatoes 

"Time to step it up a gear" - told ya it would come back to get you mate :lol:


----------



## luther1

R0BLET said:


> Your a pr**k!!
> 
> How's that make you feel?
> 
> Lol.
> 
> You running mast??


Yes mate, 750 test and 300 tren and mast


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> Yes mate, 750 test and 300 tren and mast


300 mast? EW?

Con think that's enough, half life is short even on mast e.

But who the fùck am I to question pmsl :lol: :lol:

Mr. O here :beer:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> 300 mast? EW?
> 
> Con think that's enough, half life is short even on mast e.
> 
> But who the fùck am I to question pmsl :lol: :lol:
> 
> Mr. O here :beer:


Fat old bastard is dieting to start with I think so that probably why.


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> What a slag! I've been in the garden since 11.30 lol
> 
> Just sat down
> 
> Fooked!! Could murder a BBQ
> 
> Full roast chicken to be had along with a couple of jacket potatoes
> 
> "Time to step it up a gear" - told ya it would come back to get you mate :lol:


So was I mate but chilling not working lol.

Got what could almost be described as a bit of a tan today too 

Just had a smoked sausage and left over steak fried up with 2 whole eggs and 200ml egg whites, chillis and res and green peppers. Blooming lovely.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Really up for gym and new routine tomorrow. Looking forward to attacking quads and biceps together and giving each one more time than usual.

Leg extensions volume

Front squats (glute depending but feels good)

Leg press focussing on quads low feet position

Leg extensions heavy

Ez bar preachers

Lying Cable curls

Hammers

Conc curls


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> So was I mate but chilling not working lol.
> 
> Got what could almost be described as a bit of a tan today too
> 
> Just had a smoked sausage and left over steak fried up with 2 whole eggs and 200ml egg whites, chillis and res and green peppers. Blooming lovely.


So your burnt 

Sounds lovely mate. Sleep well on that


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> So your burnt
> 
> Sounds lovely mate. Sleep well on that


No oddly enough, more golden lol

Was good mate,bit like heuvos rancheros or however you spell that Mexican breakfast dish pmsl


----------



## luther1

R0BLET said:


> 300 mast? EW?
> 
> Con think that's enough, half life is short even on mast e.
> 
> But who the fùck am I to question pmsl :lol: :lol:
> 
> Mr. O here :beer:


Con didn't get involved in the gear side of things mate,but I know pscarb runs tren and mast at half the test dose so that's more or less what I've done as test and mast e half life's are both around 5 days. I know some run a bigger mast dose but those three jabs take up three full plungers so fcuk doing a fourth in one sitting!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning all

Alarm went off at 6, turned it off as usual but just forgot to actually get up! Lol.

Oh well, just heading to gym now instead, bit later than planned but doesn't matter, should be a relatively quick session as not planning on messing around


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> Con didn't get involved in the gear side of things mate,but I know pscarb runs tren and mast at half the test dose so that's more or less what I've done as test and mast e half life's are both around 5 days. I know some run a bigger mast dose but those three jabs take up three full plungers so fcuk doing a fourth in one sitting!


I see!

Can't go wrong with following Paul then mate.

Mast only has 4 day half life, worth thinking about mate so you make the most of it


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning team, hope everybody had a good weekend. Mine was pretty relaxed, BBQ yesterday, pile of steak and a couple of bangers 

Started my new gym routine today, decided to switch it up to

Quads & Biceps

Chest

Back

Hams & Tris

Delts and Calves

Will be doing HIIT after each session and 2 hour long steady state cardio sessions a week. Will also throw in core as and when.

So this mornings session was quads and biceps

Leg extension to warm up

[email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

Front Squats on the "3d" smith - bar moves horizontally as well as vertically but is supported on both ends like normal smith

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] drop to [email protected]

Weight excluding bar as no idea what it weighs

Walking DB lunges

20 steps @40kg (20kg each hand)

[email protected]

[email protected]

Leg Press - feet low and pressing through toes not heels to emphasise quads - focussed on upper part of ROM too to stop glutes and hams kicking in too much

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Leg Extension

10+partials @75

[email protected]

[email protected] drop to [email protected] drop to [email protected] drop to [email protected]

Seated DB Curls

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Lying cable curls

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

DB Concentration curl drop sets

Left arm - [email protected] drop to [email protected], [email protected] drop to [email protected]

Right arm - [email protected] drop to [email protected], [email protected] drop to [email protected]

FOOKED!

No time for cardio today due to getting up late  :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Plenty done there Benjamin. Good effort!

Good mix of part legs part arms?

That's the kinda thing Big Bear does looking at his journal.


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Plenty done there Benjamin. Good effort!
> 
> Good mix of part legs part arms?
> 
> That's the kinda thing Big Bear does looking at his journal.


Thanks, yeah was good mate. First time through it so as always probably took longer than it should as was thinking what to do next and oddly there were other people training legs on a Monday, perverts!

Does allow you to hammer a muscle group more than in a p/p/l routine though. Well within a similar time frame anyway. Will give it a go and see how it feels after a couple of run throughs the whole lot.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Thanks, yeah was good mate. First time through it so as always probably took longer than it should as was thinking what to do next and oddly there were other people training legs on a Monday, perverts!
> 
> Does allow you to hammer a muscle group more than in a p/p/l routine though. Well within a similar time frame anyway. Will give it a go and see how it feels after a couple of run throughs the whole lot.


Legs!! on a Monday. Must of been copying you 

May attack in a similar fashion tbh. Nice to mix it up, I think i'd rather do that tbh than sticking to one group.

We shall see


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Legs!! on a Monday. Must of been copying you
> 
> May attack in a similar fashion tbh. Nice to mix it up, I think i'd rather do that tbh than sticking to one group.
> 
> We shall see


Breaking legs down seperately is a good idea at least IMO, won't matter to you lol but for those that do train their legs it allows a lot more volume per muscle group so hopefully the cvnts should grow. Quads are feeling tender already so that's got to be a good sign 

I nicked this plan from Phil Heath so I'm hoping to look like him in 12 weeks :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Breaking legs down seperately is a good idea at least IMO, won't matter to you lol but for those that do train their legs it allows a lot more volume per muscle group so hopefully the cvnts should grow. Quads are feeling tender already so that's got to be a good sign
> 
> I nicked this plan from Phil Heath so I'm hoping to look like him in 12 weeks :lol:


LOL. Yeah but my legs are better than yours 

TBH new place has some wicked kit for legs, infact I'll do calfs to finish off boulders later :beer:

Yeah Its similar to BB's training then. Good watch or very depressing? Flight was good mate, Defo a good watch.

Did you watch Dwayne in action on your bootleg copy.....?


----------



## Ginger Ben




----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> View attachment 127280


Lucky sod, laying there cock and balls hanging out!


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> LOL. Yeah but my legs are better than yours
> 
> TBH new place has some wicked kit for legs, infact I'll do calfs to finish off boulders later :beer:
> 
> Yeah Its similar to BB's training then. Good watch or very depressing? Flight was good mate, Defo a good watch.
> 
> Did you watch Dwayne in action on your bootleg copy.....?


Hmm, tw*t 

Yeah It's a good film. Didn't watch pain and gain but will do this week sometime.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Food thus far

PWO - 280ml egg whites, 2 scoops 100% whey advanced, 130g banana

Meal 2 - 25g granola, tub quark (250g), scoop whey concentrate

Meal 3 - 250g chicken breast, 40g olives, 110g broccoli, 1 tsp evoo, 100g tinned tomatos, 1 square of dark choc after 

Meal 4 - 250g chicken, olives, tomatoes, evoo as above

Meal 5 - Dinner at mates house, doing chilli so will have a bit of rice to fuel tomorrows gym session and plenty of beef 

Meal 6 - Shake with pb before bed if needed.

Snacks - going to get a few walnuts and almonds in to me shortly for fats as not had many yet today but beef chilli will top that up too I'm sure.

Good days grub really and just around 2500 cals


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Food thus far
> 
> PWO - 280ml egg whites, 2 scoops 100% whey advanced, 130g banana
> 
> Meal 2 - 25g granola, tub quark (250g), scoop whey concentrate
> 
> Meal 3 - 250g chicken breast, 40g olives, 110g broccoli, 1 tsp evoo, 100g tinned tomatos, 1 square of dark choc after
> 
> Meal 4 - 250g chicken, olives, tomatoes, evoo as above
> 
> Meal 5 - Dinner at mates house, doing chilli so will have a bit of rice to fuel tomorrows gym session and plenty of beef
> 
> Meal 6 - Shake with pb before bed if needed.
> 
> Snacks - going to get a few walnuts and almonds in to me shortly for fats as not had many yet today but beef chilli will top that up too I'm sure.
> 
> Good days grub really and just around 2500 cals


My snack today is walnuts 

More go down with them being softer lol

Looks a good day food wise mate, egg whites nearly gone yet lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> My snack today is walnuts
> 
> More go down with them being softer lol
> 
> Looks a good day food wise mate, egg whites nearly gone yet lol


I love walnuts, especially walnut whips :lol: Always on offer in M&S and have to avoid them every time

Yeah its a good day I think, prob low in fat so far but beef will sort that out later or pb if not. I'm on to the 3rd bottle already pmsl. Going through a bottle in about 3 days....going to become expensive! Will bulk order more from BP as they last ages and don't need to be kept cold until opened.

emailed Sam today saying they need to stock the same ones as BP do as they will sell them by the ton.


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> I love walnuts, especially walnut whips :lol: Always on offer in M&S and have to avoid them every time
> 
> Yeah its a good day I think, prob low in fat so far but beef will sort that out later or pb if not. I'm on to the 3rd bottle already pmsl. Going through a bottle in about 3 days....going to become expensive! Will bulk order more from BP as they last ages and don't need to be kept cold until opened.
> 
> emailed Sam today saying they need to stock the same ones as BP do as they will sell them by the ton.


did he reply with his usual '' thanks big fella,the lab/development guys are on it '' lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> did he reply with his usual '' thanks big fella,the lab/development guys are on it '' lol


pmsl, it's big man actually


----------



## JANIKvonD




----------



## JANIKvonD

plenty doag boab in here


----------



## Ginger Ben

JANIKvonD said:


> plenty doag boab in here


Lol, nice pic


----------



## JANIKvonD

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol, nice pic


lazy fukers still lying like that


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> did he reply with his usual '' thanks big fella,the lab/development guys are on it '' lol


Nah, they don't even reply to us anymore pmsl


----------



## Ginger Ben

Cvnting alternator has gone on the car! Got to get it picked up tomorrow and taken to garage for repair. Pain in the ar5e!


----------



## biglbs

Ginger Ben said:


> Cvnting alternator has gone on the car! Got to get it picked up tomorrow and taken to garage for repair. Pain in the ar5e!


I was about to ask how everything has been ,but erm,speak soon,,,,,


----------



## Ginger Ben

Evening all had a really nice dinner at mates, chilli and rice which was good and a mini magnum :whistling:

Bed soon and chest session tomorrow, looking forward to it, really loving training at the moment.


----------



## TELBOR

Late one Benjamin ! On a school night too :lol:

Have a good session mate


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning all,

Chest this morning

Incline barbell bench

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] drop to [email protected]

Incline plate loaded press

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Negative to failure on last rep of last 4 sets

Cable flys

[email protected] plates

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Chest focussed dips at body weight

12

10

10

10

Cardio

10 mins vhiit on xt - hanging out!

Was a good session, first chest only one for a while so made it up as went along. Incline pressing is a bit weak as been focussing on decline for so long so plan is to bring that up.

Overall thoughts on new routine is it gives me more time for each muscle group so can work on bringing up weaker lifts/areas and still maintain good overall balance. Enjoying it so far.

Cardio was a bastard! 10 mins of proper hiit ruined me more than an hour of ssc the other day, especially after weights.


----------



## TELBOR

Nice session mate, lol at hiit


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Nice session mate, lol at hiit


Amazing how hard it is when you really push yourself. Only bonus is you know It's over in les than 10 mins lol.


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> Amazing how hard it is when you really push yourself. Only bonus is you know It's over in les than 10 mins lol.


Lol, I got my x-trainer with a view to doing regular 10min hiit, I thought 'its only 3 songs'

Yeah first go I lasted 4 mins lol

Have only recently got to 10 mins without dying. If u go full hammer it's fcukin lethal!!


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Amazing how hard it is when you really push yourself. Only bonus is you know It's over in les than 10 mins lol.


Lol. It does the trick mate, always goes faster doing hiit too pmsl

I got cramp in my abs earlier, was bloody horrible lol


----------



## JANIKvonD

ace sesh ben


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> Lol, I got my x-trainer with a view to doing regular 10min hiit, I thought 'its only 3 songs'
> 
> Yeah first go I lasted 4 mins lol
> 
> Have only recently got to 10 mins without dying. If u go full hammer it's fcukin lethal!!


It's really tough isn't it! Does the job though so I'll keep it up. Going to do 1 or maybe 2 longer ssc sessions a week and try to get 10 mins hiit in after every weights session.


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> It's really tough isn't it! Does the job though so I'll keep it up. Going to do 1 or maybe 2 longer ssc sessions a week and try to get 10 mins hiit in after every weights session.


Beast!! Lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> Beast!! Lol


That's the plan, lean beast! lol


----------



## Fatstuff

What's on the cards with grub today?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> What's on the cards with grub today?


PWO was - 350ml egg whites and 2 scoops 100% whey advanced and taurine

Meal 2 - Tub of quark, 30g granola and a scoop rhubarb and custard whey

Meal 3 - two musclefood pork loin steaks, couple of fried eggs and broccoli

Meal 4 - Snack on some nuts and maybe a couple of boiled eggs

Meal 5 - Steak and a pork loin with veg and more eggs if need the fats, will leave them off if I don't

Meal 6 - Shake before bed if needed

No idea what that adds up to but will monitor it and keep to under 2500 cals and protein close to 300g


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> PWO was - 350ml egg whites and 2 scoops 100% whey advanced and taurine
> 
> Meal 2 - Tub of quark, 30g granola and a scoop rhubarb and custard whey
> 
> Meal 3 - two musclefood pork loin steaks, couple of fried eggs and broccoli
> 
> Meal 4 - Snack on some nuts and maybe a couple of boiled eggs
> 
> Meal 5 - Steak and a pork loin with veg and more eggs if need the fats, will leave them off if I don't
> 
> Meal 6 - Shake before bed if needed
> 
> No idea what that adds up to but will monitor it and keep to under 2500 cals and protein close to 300g


Looks loads more than 2500 tbh m8.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> Looks loads more than 2500 tbh m8.


First two came to 760 cals so got 1700 or so left. Will be trimming fat off pork and grilling it etc. Will see what it looks like after meal 3

I'm shyte at planning a day's food in advance so end up with nothing to eat after 7pm lol


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> First two came to 760 cals so got 1700 or so left. Will be trimming fat off pork and grilling it etc. Will see what it looks like after meal 3
> 
> I'm shyte at planning a day's food in advance so end up with nothing to eat after 7pm lol


Food looks nice mate, r&c with quark I see


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> First two came to 760 cals so got 1700 or so left. Will be trimming fat off pork and grilling it etc. Will see what it looks like after meal 3
> 
> I'm shyte at planning a day's food in advance so end up with nothing to eat after 7pm lol


Sugar free jelly after 7 lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> Sugar free jelly after 7 lol


Got loads in the fridge


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Got loads in the fridge


No good in there


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> Looks loads more than 2500 tbh m8.


1200 cals after meal 3 - easily fit that food in to 2500 I reckon.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> 1200 cals after meal 3 - easily fit that food in to 2500 I reckon.


Easy!

You tried the Duck from MF yet?

Got some more today, think that's todays dinner


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Easy!
> 
> You tried the Duck from MF yet?
> 
> Got some more today, think that's todays dinner


No mate, cba spending £18 on it lol. Always on clear out at Morries as none of the local chavs buy it so I get a bit when it's half off


----------



## Ginger Ben

Had two muscle food pork loin steaks a small rump steak, sweet spud wedges and some salad for dinner. Champion and still under cals


----------



## biglbs

Ginger Ben said:


> Had two muscle food pork loin steaks a small rump steak, sweet spud wedges and some salad for dinner. Champion and still under cals


More food........


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning all, fasted cardio done this morning - 25 mins random hill climb on XT followed by 30 mins ssc - 710 calories turned in to sweat and tears :lol:

Meal 1 - 200ml egg whites, 2 scoops 100% whey, 130g banana

Weight this morning still 202lbs. Reckon I need 190 to get full abs out but they are coming!


----------



## Richie186

They'll come really quick once you're under 195 mate. Diet and cardio are nailed so only a matter of time.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Morning all, fasted cardio done this morning - 25 mins random hill climb on XT followed by 30 mins ssc - 710 calories turned in to sweat and tears :lol:
> 
> Meal 1 - 200ml egg whites, 2 scoops 100% whey, 130g banana
> 
> Weight this morning still 202lbs. Reckon I need 190 to get full abs out but they are coming!


More cardio, less food = abs!!

Oh, and 11" guns


----------



## Richie186

11" guns? Bonus, didn't realise they'd grow too


----------



## Ginger Ben

Richie186 said:


> They'll come really quick once you're under 195 mate. Diet and cardio are nailed so only a matter of time.


Hope so mate, haven't been under 200 since I did DNP and got down to 196 I think, but looked shyte so wasn't really an abs out moment lol.

It's hard work but I'm really motivated to get there so will just keep cracking on!


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> More cardio, less food = abs!!
> 
> Oh, and 11" guns


Lol, Doubt I'll lose 10" that quickly mate :whistling:


----------



## TELBOR

Richie186 said:


> 11" guns? Bonus, didn't realise they'd grow too


Oh what I would give or some 11" pipes :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol, Doubt I'll lose 10" that quickly mate :whistling:


Lol, you wish 

Haven't measured in a while tbh, might have a tape up soon - post arms session of course lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Lol, you wish
> 
> Haven't measured in a while tbh, might have a tape up soon - post arms session of course lol


You got one of these then?


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> You got one of these then?
> 
> View attachment 127534


I got 2 mate, just in case I break through one


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Just measured mine, 18" tensed cold


----------



## Richie186

Wish mine was 18". And my biceps


----------



## TELBOR

Mr_Morocco said:


> Just measured mine, 18" tensed cold


We're doing arms mate, not quads :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Mr_Morocco said:


> Just measured mine, 18" tensed cold


Centimeters?


----------



## Ginger Ben

200g turkey mince chilli with half a pack Mexican rice for lunch. That's only meal 2 though, actually been too busy to eat this morning!

Going to have a shake with some PB in now to catch up the missed meal


----------



## Fatstuff

Mr_Morocco said:


> Just measured mine, 18" tensed cold


My ar5e  lol


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Fatstuff said:


> My ar5e  lol


Will send a photo to r0b on whatsapp later might be more than 18 after my bicep workout


----------



## luther1

Mr_Morocco said:


> Will send a photo to r0b on whatsapp later might be more than 18 after my bicep workout


When you get out the pool,take the arm bands off this time


----------



## Fatstuff

Mr_Morocco said:


> Will send a photo to r0b on whatsapp later might be more than 18 after my bicep workout


What u reckon mine is??


----------



## TELBOR

Fatstuff said:


> What u reckon mine is??


7" ...... At a push 

Ya skinny cùnt!


----------



## B4PJS

Just realised I hadn't dropped in to :spam: your journal yet :thumb:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> What u reckon mine is??


Prosthetic


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Prosthetic


Lol.

Any size he wants, perks of a fake arm


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Fatstuff said:


> What u reckon mine is??


looking good in that avi mate, i donno why your scared to post a proper pic


----------



## Fatstuff

R0BLET said:


> Lol.
> 
> Any size he wants, perks of a fake arm


Lol try 16, a poxy 16!!! It is rather upsetting :lol:


----------



## Fatstuff

Mr_Morocco said:


> looking good in that avi mate, i donno why your scared to post a proper pic


Thanks lol - because I'm a big gay tbh


----------



## Ginger Ben

Feel knackered today, no energy at all. Rest day from gym but have done a fasted walk with the dog so that's something.

Got some bbw protein flapjacks arriving today and a new pre wo to try so quite looking forward to that. The flapjacks have great macros for a pwo eat with a shake.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Feel knackered today, no energy at all. Rest day from gym but have done a fasted walk with the dog so that's something.
> 
> Got some bbw protein flapjacks arriving today and a new pre wo to try so quite looking forward to that. The flapjacks have great macros for a pwo eat with a shake.


BBW..... Blasphemy !


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> BBW..... Blasphemy !


Well until TPW pull their finger out with a bar or cookie I have to shop elsewhere for my needs :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Well until TPW pull their finger out with a bar or cookie I have to shop elsewhere for my needs :lol:


This is true.

I'd like some Dark choc bars tbh. Would be good if they could do that!


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> This is true.
> 
> I'd like some Dark choc bars tbh. Would be good if they could do that!


Get on to protein pow mate she has loads of protein bar recipes on there using dark chocolate and some of them work with whey so you don't have to go any buy stupidly expensive weird protein that she uses in other things.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Get on to protein pow mate she has loads of protein bar recipes on there using dark chocolate and some of them work with whey so you don't have to go any buy stupidly expensive weird protein that she uses in other things.


Yeah seen that, some proper good ideas!

Time and convenience isn't it.


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Yeah seen that, some proper good ideas!
> 
> Time and convenience isn't it.


They do only take about 10 minutes to make tbh and once you have the basics like PB, oats (which you have anyway) it's really quick. Only other stuff you need is coconut flour (H& B) and dark chocolate really. Simples.


----------



## Ginger Ben

However I have just ordered a box of 24 flapjacks as I can't be ar5ed :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> They do only take about 10 minutes to make tbh and once you have the basics like PB, oats *(which you have anyway)* it's really quick. Only other stuff you need is coconut flour (H& B) and dark chocolate really. Simples.


You been in my house or something?!


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> You been in my house or something?!


Only when you aren't there


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Last time i tried to make flapjacks they came out like biscuits and all crumbly lol


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Only when you aren't there


That'll explain the jizz on my pillow....


----------



## TELBOR

Mr_Morocco said:


> Last time i tried to make flapjacks they came out like biscuits and all crumbly lol


Bang an egg in


----------



## Mr_Morocco

R0BLET said:


> Bang an egg in


Is that how you make em chewy? I used EVOO/PB heated up instead of melted butter


----------



## TELBOR

Mr_Morocco said:


> Is that how you make em chewy? I used EVOO/PB heated up instead of melted butter


EVOO is best used to pour on a meal. Crap for cooking IMO.

An egg wild bind anything up better, butter isn't all that bad mate. Proper butter anyway, its the margarine's and stuff with trans fats you want to stay away from.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Mr_Morocco said:


> Is that how you make em chewy? I used EVOO/PB heated up instead of melted butter


Golden Syrup is how to make them chewy, that's not good for you though! Could try agave syrup or some sugar free waldens farm chocolate syrup in the mixture. Not too much but enough to make them nice and chewy


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> That'll explain the jizz on my pillow....


You've not found the rest yet then


----------



## Fatstuff

Can I just say - I've had beans on toast 435 cals

40g protein

Lol protein bread  what's the world coming to :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Fatstuff said:


> Can I just say - I've had beans on toast 435 cals
> 
> 40g protein
> 
> Lol protein bread  what's the world coming to :lol:


You massive yet !!??

:tt2:


----------



## Fatstuff

R0BLET said:


> You massive yet !!??
> 
> :tt2:


Might have to give it a few minutes to kick in!


----------



## TELBOR

Fatstuff said:


> Might have to give it a few minutes to kick in!


Forgot how good beans on toast can be lol

Any brown sauce.... best have been 

What's with the old skool avi any way?


----------



## JANIKvonD

hows ginger the day?

looking good fatmuff .....any pics?


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> hows ginger the day?
> 
> looking good fatmuff .....any pics?


That picture of staypuff is about a year old


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> Can I just say - I've had beans on toast 435 cals
> 
> 40g protein
> 
> Lol protein bread  what's the world coming to :lol:


Just needed a pair of runny eggs on top and you'd have had a winner of a meal there!


----------



## Ginger Ben

JANIKvonD said:


> hows ginger the day?
> 
> looking good fatmuff .....any pics?


Alright thanks mate, rest day today so just sat here thinking of training tomorrow lol

Got a back session but can't do any bent over stuff (nohomo) so needs to be rowing and pull downs and chins really. Will mash something together that should work well enough


----------



## JANIKvonD

Ginger Ben said:


> Alright thanks mate, rest day today so just sat here thinking of training tomorrow lol
> 
> Got a back session but *can't do any bent over stuff *(nohomo) so needs to be rowing and pull downs and chins really. Will mash something together that should work well enough


neither can i...thats why i dont deadlift or back squat. all my rows are supported....EZ row face down on an incline bench is superb


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> neither can i...thats why i dont deadlift or back squat. all my rows are supported....EZ row face down on an incline bench is superb


Those are pretty good for rear delts.

Sup with your back?


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> Those are pretty good for rear delts.
> 
> Sup with your back?


cant see just my rear delts pulling 120kg for a set or 2 lol. fell off a mansion chimney (which was a listed building that got brought dow as a lad fell off & died a year after me @ half the height...thing was HUGE) anyway...snapped my left arm in half (bone out the skin job) cracked all my right ribs + took all the skin off them, fractured my skull & damaged my lower back. was about 40ft if i remember rite & the hassive chimnet that colapsed while i was dancing on it...landed on me :lol: good times


----------



## Ginger Ben

JANIKvonD said:


> cant see just my rear delts pulling 120kg for a set or 2 lol. fell off a mansion chimney (which was a listed building that got brought dow as a lad fell off & died a year after me @ half the height...thing was HUGE) anyway...snapped my left arm in half (bone out the skin job) cracked all my right ribs + took all the skin off them, fractured my skull & damaged my lower back. was about 40ft if i remember rite & the hassive chimnet that colapsed while i was dancing on it...landed on me :lol: good times


Showing off then basically Pmsl


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fvcking dpd have done it again!!! Cvnts have sent me am email saying they tried to deliver but there wasn't anybody here!?

Yes I fu.cking was you c.unt!!


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> cant see just my rear delts pulling 120kg for a set or 2 lol. fell off a mansion chimney (which was a listed building that got brought dow as a lad fell off & died a year after me @ half the height...thing was HUGE) anyway...snapped my left arm in half (bone out the skin job) cracked all my right ribs + took all the skin off them, fractured my skull & damaged my lower back. was about 40ft if i remember rite & the hassive chimnet that colapsed while i was dancing on it...landed on me :lol: good times


Pmsl. What a clown!!

No you loon, EZ bar with overhand grip will hit rear delts lovely


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Fvcking dpd have done it again!!! Cvnts have sent me am email saying they tried to deliver but there wasn't anybody here!?
> 
> Yes I fu.cking was you c.unt!!


Mate I'd be going crazy at them!!


----------



## JANIKvonD

Ginger Ben said:


> Fvcking dpd have done it again!!! Cvnts have sent me am email saying they tried to deliver but there wasn't anybody here!?
> 
> Yes I fu.cking was you c.unt!!


u were sleeping on the couch ya lazy cvnt



R0BLET said:


> Pmsl. What a clown!!
> 
> No you loon, EZ bar with overhand grip will hit rear delts lovely


ahhh lol, that they do buddy


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Mate I'd be going crazy at them!!


Emailed them declaring their driver a liar and incompetent lol. Probably get a smashed up parcel tomorrow


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Emailed them declaring their driver a liar and incompetent lol. Probably get a smashed up parcel tomorrow


I hope so :lol:


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> Just needed a pair of runny eggs on top and you'd have had a winner of a meal there!


eggs, yak:lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Mini refeed tonight as felt rough and a bit feint all day lol

Went to waggamamas and had spicy beef lettuce wraps and firecracker chicken with steamed rice. Yumster


----------



## luther1

Thought I'd do my gvt deads with 60 kgs,to ween myself in. Made me feel a big man next to the girl that pulled a 245


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> Thought I'd do my gvt deads with 60 kgs,to ween myself in. Made me feel a big man next to the girl that pulled a 245


Is that code for a coffin dodger.....??!!

A 245


----------



## Fatstuff

4100 cals today and still ravenous!! Dunno wtf has happened lol! Think I'll call today a refeed as well


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


> Fvcking dpd have done it again!!! Cvnts have sent me am email saying they tried to deliver but there wasn't anybody here!?
> 
> Yes I fu.cking was you c.unt!!


My mrs caught one of those ****s half way down the street the other day, I swear the Cnut must have rang the bell and done one immediately. The funny thing is the pr**k said he was lookin for a neighbour to leave it with... If the **** looked left and right he woulda had 2 to choose from... My neighbours aren't half way down the street yo cnut


----------



## JANIKvonD

I had a "monster kebab" (absolute beast of a thing) large chips, 1/4 tub of Pringles & a large tub of milky bar ice cream


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning all, back, core and cardio done

Wide grip pull ups

[email protected]

[email protected]+10kg

[email protected]+10kg

[email protected]+10 drop set to [email protected]

[email protected]+10 drop set to [email protected]

[email protected]

Close hammer grip pulldowns

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] stack

[email protected] drop to [email protected] drop [email protected] drop [email protected]

[email protected] drop [email protected] drop [email protected]

Seated wide hammer grip cable row

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] drop [email protected] drop [email protected]

Straight arm pull downs

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] drop to [email protected]

Core hammering

Various things, Russian twists, v.sit, v sit leg raises, knee raises, plank, oblique plank etc

Cardio

20 Mins ssc on xt. 270 cals burnt

Done diddly done done


----------



## JANIKvonD

back is still VERY strong matey....u find its you're fav day lol?


----------



## Ginger Ben

JANIKvonD said:


> back is still VERY strong matey....u find its you're fav day lol?


Cheers mate, doesn't feel it though! I do enjoy back day but really liking delts at the moment and oddly, legs!!

once this glute problem has gone I really want to start doing some form of deads again, probably trap bar ones as they allow me to keep more upright as don't have to lean forwards to grip the bar, better for my back that way. Those and front squats instead of back squats might be possible which would be a result.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Can safely report that the Bodybuilding Warehouse protein flapjacks are pretty darn nice :beer:


----------



## luther1

Interesting day. Cleaning on my second house and one of those community coppers rides past my van on his bike. Sees that the tax ran out last october( rebel ) so rang the real police,they turned up and impounded my van. Fcuking recovery truck turned up and winched it away. Got to produce a tax disc to get it out of custody but said I can't tax it because its got no mot. Just paid £260 to release it and dropped it off at garage. Going to mow me lawn now


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> Interesting day. Cleaning on my second house and one of those community coppers rides past my van on his bike. Sees that the tax ran out last october( rebel ) so rang the real police,they turned up and impounded my van. Fcuking recovery truck turned up and winched it away. Got to produce a tax disc to get it out of custody but said I can't tax it because its got no mot. Just paid £260 to release it and dropped it off at garage. Going to mow me lawn now


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


>


Haha,getting good with the gifs Ben,about time @R0BLET got up to speed


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> Haha,getting good with the gifs Ben,about time @R0BLET got up to speed


Hours of fun mate, just got to be careful not to over do them like @jon-kent does..... :whistling: :lol:


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> Hours of fun mate, just got to be careful not to over do them like @jon-kent does..... :whistling: :lol:


Jon-****


----------



## jon-kent

Ginger Ben said:


> Hours of fun mate, just got to be careful not to over do them like @jon-kent does..... :whistling: :lol:


Its my job on here mate


----------



## Ginger Ben

jon-kent said:


> Its my job on here mate












:lol:

gotta love a gif


----------



## flinty90

are you massive yet ginge or skinny or straight ?? bi ??


----------



## Fatstuff

Where u bin flinty?


----------



## flinty90

Fatstuff said:


> Where u bin flinty?


busy working mate down in gatwick for 16 weeks now.. 4 more to go 

hope your ok big boy X


----------



## Fatstuff

flinty90 said:


> busy working mate down in gatwick for 16 weeks now.. 4 more to go
> 
> hope your ok big boy X


Nice!! Pulling in the big bucks?!!! Yeh I'm gd m8 u?


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> are you massive yet ginge or skinny or straight ?? bi ??


Fvcking tiny mate, getting out gunned by your boy toy at the moment lol.

Operation get lean is going alright but hard work!

How's you?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Bbq for dinner, couple of lower cal beers (ghey) and a cheeky dessert. That's the cheat over with.

Playing golf tomorrow for first time in a while, should be hilarious


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning all, abs still fully out and tight as a drum so pudding didn't do too much damage :whistling: :lol:

Golf today, only a par 3 but should be a good laugh as not played for a long while. No gym today but will keep food tight as out for dinner tonight so want to be able to enjoy that. Will probably have a steak.

Will hit delts and calves tomorrow probably after the tennis but maybe before depending on what time our friends head home.

Have a good day all


----------



## TELBOR

Abs fully out, you wish you mr. Soft wannabe 

Sounds like a nice couple of days are being had with the weather mate. BBQ on Sunday I reckon 

@luther1 why on earth wasn't your van taxed or mot'd lol


----------



## luther1

R0BLET said:


> Abs fully out, you wish you mr. Soft wannabe
> 
> Sounds like a nice couple of days are being had with the weather mate. BBQ on Sunday I reckon
> 
> @luther1 why on earth wasn't your van taxed or mot'd lol


One of things I kept on putting off rob. Only myself to blame so can't complain tbf. Failed the mot yesterday on £400 worth so was a cheap day lol.

Fun at the towers? I see the diet was to on


----------



## luther1

Booked to go to bulgaria on the 22nd for a week so going to try and get a bit of colour before I go as dont want to burn on the first day! Rented an apartment right on the beach,cheap as chips

http://www.ownersdirect.co.uk/Bulgariab/BU472.htm


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> One of things I kept on putting off rob. Only myself to blame so can't complain tbf. Failed the mot yesterday on £400 worth so was a cheap day lol.
> 
> Fun at the towers? I see the diet was to on


Love and learn I suppose mate 

Yeah was a brilliant day, so glad I put factor 30 on pmsl


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> Booked to go to bulgaria on the 22nd for a week so going to try and get a bit of colour before I go as dont want to burn on the first day! Rented an apartment right on the beach,cheap as chips
> 
> http://www.ownersdirect.co.uk/Bulgariab/BU472.htm


Total cost mate? You and Jen?


----------



## luther1

R0BLET said:


> Total cost mate? You and Jen?


The apartment was peak time so that was £440 and flights from gatwick were £452 for the pair of us. So not too expensive for a week really. Parking at the airport is £70.

If any of you lot want to come that week then you're welcome,it sleeps enough,so just flights to pay!


----------



## 25434

Ullo ginger Ben...hope you're weekend is going ok....


----------



## Ginger Ben

Flubs said:


> Ullo ginger Ben...hope you're weekend is going ok....


Elloooooo flubs I'm all good thanks. Played a bit of golf (badly) and watched the tennis.

Gym tomorrow and more tennis but most importantly out for dinner tonight! Ooohh yeahhhh 

Hope.you're having a good weekend too


----------



## 25434

Ginger Ben said:


> Elloooooo [Redacted] I'm all good thanks. Played a bit of golf (badly) and watched the tennis.
> 
> Gym tomorrow and more tennis but most importantly out for dinner tonight! Ooohh yeahhhh
> 
> Hope.you're having a good weekend too


I am ta very much...shopped and walked this morning, just ate a massive steak and salad and had a glass of prosecco and I'm sitting like a whale in the sun in the garden deciding wether to indulge in another glass or not.....could bedtime by 6 if I do, lol....have a lovely dinner tonight...x


----------



## Ginger Ben

Really looking forward to delts and calves tomorrow.

Going for change in shoulder routine

Behind back cable lat raise

Behind neck press on smith (light to start with)

Bent over cable lat raises

Upright row

Seated db lat raises

Plate loaded shoulder press

Seated calf raises

Calf/toe presses

Standing calf raises


----------



## JANIKvonD

Fair whack for shudders there mate! Should hurt


----------



## Ginger Ben

JANIKvonD said:


> Fair whack for shudders there mate! Should hurt


Yeah nicked it from muscle mag so thought I'd see how it feels. Lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning all, had a great feed last night, feeling disgusting now though lol.

Salt and pepper crispy squid with squid ink garlic mayo

Rose veal cutlet with sweetbreads, cep macaroni, braised baby gem lettuce and parsnip puree

Bloody lovely!

Note - no dessert 

Mates are staying until around 4 ish so hoping to go to gym later this afternoon as can't go tomorrow really want to get in there today but also keen to watch the tennis so hope Murray beats him early!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sunday evening delts and calves

Behind back cable lat raises, v slow

[email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

Strict Bb ohp

5x5 @ 60 kg up weight next time

Bent over rear delt cable raises

[email protected],

[email protected],

[email protected] drop to [email protected]

[email protected] drop to [email protected]

Seated behind neck press on smithy

[email protected] on bar

[email protected] on

[email protected] on

[email protected] on drop to [email protected] drop to [email protected]

Seated db lat raises strict

[email protected]

[email protected] drop to [email protected] drop to [email protected]

[email protected] drop to [email protected] drop to [email protected]

Upright row on smith

[email protected] on

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] drop to [email protected]

Standing barbell calf raises

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] ouch!

Seated calf raises

[email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

Done!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Hitting the driving range later with my mate instead of cardio at the gym. Far more fun and in this heat will burn off some good calories I imagine!!


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> Hitting the driving range later with my mate instead of cardio at the gym. Far more fun and in this heat will burn off some good calories I imagine!!


You shouldnt be burning many calories if ur any good lol, its all about smooth gentle technique


----------



## JANIKvonD

Ginger Ben said:


> Hitting the driving range later with my mate instead of cardio at the gym. Far more fun and in this heat will burn off some good calories I imagine!!


when was the last time u played mate? be careful......i always pick up a few niggles after being at the range if i've not been out for a while


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> You shouldnt be burning many calories if ur any good lol, its all about smooth gentle technique


Exactly! lol



JANIKvonD said:


> when was the last time u played mate? be careful......i always pick up a few niggles after being at the range if i've not been out for a while


Played 9 holes on Saturday mate but that was first time in ages. Only short course though so no driving. Want to unleash a few tonight to get my eye in again if I can. Would like to start playing a bit more often as I really enjoy golf and there's a fun par 3 near us which is under a £5 a round so very cheap bit of fun.


----------



## Fatstuff

JANIKvonD said:


> when was the last time u played mate? be careful......i always pick up a few niggles after being at the range if i've not been out for a while


I bet thats because ur another testosterone fuelled johnny big bollocks man swinging beast trying to shatter the ball with all ur might!! :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Ginger Ben said:


> Exactly! lol
> 
> Played 9 holes on Saturday mate but that was first time in ages. Only short course though so no driving. Want to unleash a few tonight to get my eye in again if I can. Would like to start playing a bit more often as I really enjoy golf and there's a fun par 3 near us which is under a £5 a round so very cheap bit of fun.


we've a fair few to pick from tbh lol, £5 gets ya 2 rounds of a good 9holer here


----------



## JANIKvonD

Fatstuff said:


> I bet thats because ur another testosterone fuelled johnny big bollocks man swinging beast trying to shatter the ball with all ur might!! :lol:


nononono.....ill take no golfing tips from any english nob


----------



## Fatstuff

JANIKvonD said:


> nononono.....ill take no golfing tips from any english nob


Says the foreign eastern bloc jock!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> I bet thats because ur another testosterone fuelled johnny big bollocks man swinging beast trying to shatter the ball with all ur might!! :lol:


I'm natty and weak at the moment ya koont :lol:



JANIKvonD said:


> we've a fair few to pick from tbh lol, £5 gets ya 2 rounds of a good 9holer here


That's fvcking cheap! You don't mean crazy golf do you? 



JANIKvonD said:


> nononono.....ill take no golfing tips from any english nob


Especially one with a prosthetic arm pmsl


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> I'm natty and weak at the moment ya koont :lol:


I was referring to the jockstrap lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

Boulders after yesterdays sesh - focus on those is more 'cap' to delts from now on. Got a plan for that so will give it a go for next 4 weeks and see what happens


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Boulders after yesterdays sesh - focus on those is more 'cap' to delts from now on. Got a plan for that so will give it a go for next 4 weeks and see what happens
> 
> View attachment 128138


Certainly do mate


----------



## Ginger Ben

Hams and triceps tomorrow and some hiit cardio. Can't do anything with glute still so hams will just be

Kneeling ham curls

Seated ham curls

Heavy dips

Cgbp

Cable skulls

Rope extension


----------



## Ginger Ben

Copy from transformation journal

Morning transformacons

Triceps and hiit this morning. Was going to do hams as well but got another sports massage on glute on Thursday so thought I'd wait until after that.

Warm ups

RC warm ups then bw dips x 10

Heavy dips

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] drop to [email protected] drop to [email protected]

[email protected] drop to [email protected] drop to [email protected]

Cgbp in smith. Top half ROM only to overload triceps. Rest pause on safety bars between reps when needed

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Weight excluding bar

Cable skull crushers

[email protected] plates

[email protected]

[email protected]

Single arm tricep extensions

[email protected] plates

[email protected]

[email protected]

HIIT 10 mins on XT. Level 16 intervals of 50 seconds at 120rpm, 50 secs at 170 (flat out) and repeat

Delt feel fooked now after dips and cgbp today as I trained shoulders on Sunday too so might skip chest on Thursday and move to Friday for day off on Thursday. Got massage too that morning so makes sense to rest that day.

Ssc and core tomorrow. Probs 30 mins fairly intense cardio and loads of core stuff.

Going to look at diet today again as well in terms of calories and macros. Think I might need an adjustment to keep fat burning ticking along.

Also going to take a week off all stims including caffeine, pre wo's, eca etc etc. To clear system out then get back on eca next Monday.


----------



## TELBOR

Nailed that session mate. Plenty going off !


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Nailed that session mate. Plenty going off !


Cheers mate, was a good session. I'm liking the move back to muscle group splits for a change, really gives you a chance to hammer the sh1t out of bits you feel are lagging or in my case, everything! :lol:

The upper ROM pin presses for cgbp were great, really overload the tris well


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Cheers mate, was a good session. I'm liking the move back to muscle group splits for a change, really gives you a chance to hammer the sh1t out of bits you feel are lagging or in my case, everything! :lol:
> 
> The upper ROM pin presses for cgbp were great, really overload the tris well


Nice to have a change isn't it, defo kicks you up the bum to nail the session!

Got some massive triceps today then lol I found a tricep extensions machine and it fooking nailed em.

Just saw these clowns on youtube, fook me they are goons.

http://www.youtube.com/user/NOJUICENEEDED?feature=watch


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Nice to have a change isn't it, defo kicks you up the bum to nail the session!
> 
> Got some massive triceps today then lol I found a tricep extensions machine and it fooking nailed em.
> 
> Just saw these clowns on youtube, fook me they are goons.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/NOJUICENEEDED?feature=watch


If mine were leaner they'd be popping out! :lol:

I'll take a gander at that later, can't beat goons on youtube.

I'm enjoying the change yeah and going to bring new techniques in now as well like pin presses, cheat sets etc to overload muscles and force some response. Pin pressing for bench will be good and for OHP - just focussing on the top half of the ROM so you can move more weight than with a full rep. Need to work on lower ROM seperately as well of course.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> If mine were leaner they'd be popping out! :lol:
> 
> I'll take a gander at that later, can't beat goons on youtube.
> 
> I'm enjoying the change yeah and going to bring new techniques in now as well like pin presses, cheat sets etc to overload muscles and force some response. Pin pressing for bench will be good and for OHP - just focussing on the top half of the ROM so you can move more weight than with a full rep. Need to work on lower ROM seperately as well of course.


Mate, mine never pop out. How many times have you said "where are your triceps?" lol.

Yeah I used to see a guy do that style of training for chest, he was a local pressing champ too so defo helps in the long run.


----------



## biglbs

Ginger Ben said:


> Cheers mate, was a good session. I'm liking the move back to muscle group splits for a change, really gives you a chance to hammer the sh1t out of bits you feel are lagging or in my case, everything! :lol:
> 
> The upper ROM pin presses for cgbp were great, really overload the tris well


Interesting pin presses mate,not seen that too often,shame there are no bands or chains for that at youre,ours has none either:cursing:


----------



## Ginger Ben

biglbs said:


> Interesting pin presses mate,not seen that too often,shame there are no bands or chains for that at youre,ours has none either:cursing:


It worked well mate, tris were pretty fried from dips so definitely allowed me to hit the stronger part of the press with more weight that I could have done with full ROM. Also nice and safe in smithy with stoppers in place to rest bar on.

No chains sadly but we do have bands, not really looked at them though so not sure of tensions. Usually see PT's using them to help women do a pull up lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

Food today

PWO - 250ml egg whites, 2 scoops 100% whey advanced and a banana

Meal 2 - BBW Protein flapjack 

Meal 3 - 250g chicken breast, half tin of new spuds, 100g mixed veg, 2 boiled eggs

Meal 4/snack - 1 slice wholemeal toast, 25g natty peanut butter, 50g whey (rhubarb & custard flavour)

Meal 5 - 230g rump steak, some sort of carbs but not many and more veg

Meal 6 - whey & Milk protein shake before bed

As close to 2500 calories as makes no difference, under if anything.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Average nights sleep and tired this morning but dragging myself to do cardio and core like the Trojan I am lol

No stims either so going to be a taxing one :lol:


----------



## biglbs

Morning my friend!

ALLLLOOO Rob!


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Average nights sleep and tired this morning but dragging myself to do cardio and core like the Trojan I am lol
> 
> No stims either so going to be a taxing one :lol:


Weather eh?! Breaks my sleep up loads lol


----------



## TELBOR

biglbs said:


> Morning my friend!
> 
> ALLLLOOO Rob!


Morning big guy


----------



## Ginger Ben

biglbs said:


> Morning my friend!
> 
> ALLLLOOO Rob!


Morning big fella, how's things today?



R0BLET said:


> Weather eh?! Breaks my sleep up loads lol


Yeah, that and needing to pi55 every three hours lol

Been drinking loads last few days because of heat and added celery seed extract in too so It's coming out as fast as it goes in pmsl


----------



## Ginger Ben

30 mins fasted cardio done on xt. Hills programme and 400 cals burnt.

Core hammering - weighted hanging knee raises, hanging leg raises, weighted side bends, high plank knees to elbows, low plank knees to elbows.

Hard work this morning as knackered!

Pwo meal 1 - 285ml egg whites and 2 scoops The Works all in one protein


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Morning big fella, how's things today?
> 
> Yeah, that and needing to pi55 every three hours lol
> 
> Been drinking loads last few days because of heat and added celery seed extract in too so It's coming out as fast as it goes in pmsl


Lol, celery extract now!!

Proper junkie


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Lol, celery extract now!!
> 
> Proper junkie


Chasin dem gainzzzzz :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Chasin dem gainzzzzz :lol:


3D abs in 3 weeks I reckon!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> 3D abs in 3 weeks I reckon!!


Lol I wish! Honestly mate I look no different to when I started the challenge but have been suffering fasted cardio, hunger and general misery :lol: whats the point?!?! :cursing:


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol I wish! Honestly mate I look no different to when I started the challenge but have been suffering fasted cardio, hunger and general misery :lol: whats the point?!?! :cursing:


Lol.

It's about the consistency, you know that 

At some point in the next 4 weeks I think it just fall into place mate.


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Lol.
> 
> It's about the consistency, you know that
> 
> At some point in the next 4 weeks I think it just fall into place mate.


Better do or I'm training and eating for strongman :lol:


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol I wish! Honestly mate I look no different to when I started the challenge but have been suffering fasted cardio, hunger and general misery :lol: whats the point?!?! :cursing:


Ive heard of this new wonder drug called dinitrophenol - apparently u can eat what u like, do no cardio and ull be shredded:rolleye: turns ur cock yellow and ur sh1t into gravy, heard its great fun


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> Ive heard of this new wonder drug called dinitrophenol - apparently u can eat what u like, do no cardio and ull be shredded:rolleye: turns ur cock yellow and ur sh1t into gravy, heard its great fun


I have some in my man drawer.

Fvck using it when it's 28c outside though! :lol:


----------



## biglbs

Ginger Ben said:


> Morning big fella, how's things today?
> 
> Yeah, that and needing to pi55 every three hours lol
> 
> Been drinking loads last few days because of heat and added celery seed extract in too so It's coming out as fast as it goes in pmsl


All is good mate,though my shoulders are well mashed today after yesterdays intense one.

You ok?


----------



## Ginger Ben

biglbs said:


> All is good mate,though my shoulders are well mashed today after yesterdays intense one.
> 
> You ok?


Yeah good thanks mate, struggling in the heat to diet and train but I'm only brig a jessy It's not that bad really lol.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Food has been tight today. Final day's numbers will depend on what carbs and veg I have with dinner but basics are as follows

Meal 1 - 285g egg whites and 2 scoops The Works

Meal 2 - 2 brown toast and 35g natty pb (yep I weighed it!)

Meal 3 - 250g chicken thighs (skinless) grilled with 120g cooked weight Tilda microwave rice

Snack - BBW Protein Flapjack

Snack - 20g dry roasted peanuts

Meal 4 - 250g skinless chicken thighs grilled with veg and some sort of carbs TBC

Meal 5 - quark and a scoop whey before bed

Be around 2000 cals today........weak....I feel weak.....and hungry......


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Ginger Ben said:


> Food has been tight today. Final day's numbers will depend on what carbs and veg I have with dinner but basics are as follows
> 
> Meal 1 - 285g egg whites and 2 scoops The Works
> 
> Meal 2 - 2 brown toast and 35g natty pb (yep I weighed it!)
> 
> Meal 3 - 250g chicken thighs (skinless) grilled with 120g cooked weight Tilda microwave rice
> 
> Snack - BBW Protein Flapjack
> 
> Snack - 20g dry roasted peanuts
> 
> Meal 4 - 250g skinless chicken thighs grilled with veg and some sort of carbs TBC
> 
> Meal 5 - quark and a scoop whey before bed
> 
> Be around 2000 cals today........weak....I feel weak.....and hungry......


Thighs are so much more f*ckin tastier than breasts, any idea on the protein content compared to breast?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Mr_Morocco said:


> Thighs are so much more f*ckin tastier than breasts, any idea on the protein content compared to breast?


Agreed! Pretty much the same mate according to Muscle Foods stats on their website.


----------



## TELBOR

Mr_Morocco said:


> Thighs are so much more f*ckin tastier than breasts, any idea on the protein content compared to breast?


Agreed.

You ain't Phil H ya cùnt so it's not applicable pmsl

I'd say zero, maybe higher fat if skin (best part) is left on


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Ginger Ben said:


> Agreed! Pretty much the same mate according to Muscle Foods stats on their website.


Ffs wish i knew that months ago been buying 10kg breast for a while sick of it now


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning all,

Off to do cardio again! 30 mins moderate intensity I think. Might do biceps first though as they need a tickle up


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sup shaggers?!

Biceps and HIIT this morning, laughed off the 30 mins SSC and polished the guns instead 

Standing EZ Bar Curls - excluding bar weight

[email protected] warm up

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

DB Preachers one arm at a time

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] drop set to [email protected] - agony!

Standing DB hammer curls across body - 4 reps one arm, switch, 4 with other, switch etc

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Lying down cable curls with straight bar

[email protected] plates

[email protected]

[email protected] drop to [email protected] drop to [email protected] - silly pump!

Cardio

10 mins HIIT on XT - was bolloxed by the end of that as really went for maximum effort

Meal 1 - Tub quark, scoop apple cinnamon whey (amazing!), 50g granola


----------



## TELBOR

I did laying straight bar curls, ruined the guns lol

Always find it hard to fry biceps off. Full stack at 65kg on laying down though 

Meal 1 sounds spot on !!


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> I did laying straight bar curls, ruined the guns lol
> 
> Always find it hard to fry biceps off. Full stack at 65kg on laying down though
> 
> Meal 1 sounds spot on !!


Yeah it's good at the end as can do slow negatives really well on it and rest pause to get a few more out at the end

I hardly used to hit bis at all really so I'm hoping this new routine will force some growth out of the stubborn buggers lol

Think my "natural test booster" has kicked in a bit as felt quite strong today and seem to have put on half a pound even though I've been on WW2 rations all week :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Ginger Ben said:


> Yeah it's good at the end as can do slow negatives really well on it and rest pause to get a few more out at the end
> 
> I hardly used to hit bis at all really so I'm hoping this new routine will force some growth out of the stubborn buggers lol
> 
> Think my "natural test booster" has kicked in a bit as felt quite strong today and seem to have put on half a pound even though I've been on WW2 rations all week :lol:


test booster? whatcha got?

i always to the odd reverse grip work for bi's to try get some decent forearm size as there really long. neglect tris always. done my first arm sesh in ages on tuesday & the tricep DOMS is still killing me lol. superb


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Yeah it's good at the end as can do slow negatives really well on it and rest pause to get a few more out at the end
> 
> I hardly used to hit bis at all really so I'm hoping this new routine will force some growth out of the stubborn buggers lol
> 
> Think my "natural test booster" has kicked in a bit as felt quite strong today and seem to have put on half a pound even though I've been on WW2 rations all week :lol:


Yeah that's exactly what it's good for, I'll keep them in 

Has it now, well that's good then mate. Nice little addition.


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> test booster? whatcha got?
> 
> i always to the odd reverse grip work for bi's to try get some decent forearm size as there really long. neglect tris always. done my first arm sesh in ages on tuesday & the tricep DOMS is still killing me lol. superb


Yeah reverse grip ruins forearms and hits lower part of bicep as that's why I do them as my arms look weird pmsl


----------



## Ginger Ben

JANIKvonD said:


> test booster? whatcha got?
> 
> i always to the odd reverse grip work for bi's to try get some decent forearm size as there really long. neglect tris always. done my first arm sesh in ages on tuesday & the tricep DOMS is still killing me lol. superb


Epistane pmsl

Found a bottle in my supp drawer so thought fvck it I'll munch those to help keep muscle whilst cutting.


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Ginger Ben said:


> Epistane pmsl
> 
> Found a bottle in my supp drawer so thought fvck it I'll munch those to help keep muscle whilst cutting.


get some proper test in you :thumb:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Mr_Morocco said:


> get some proper test in you :thumb:


Can't be ar5ed mate tbh I just had these kicking around and they are so mild I dont have any sides or Pct to worry about.


----------



## JANIKvonD

Ginger Ben said:


> Epistane pmsl
> 
> Found a bottle in my supp drawer so thought fvck it I'll munch those to help keep muscle whilst cutting.


You sly junkie bastard!! Hahaha


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> Yeah reverse grip ruins forearms and hits lower part of bicep as that's why I do them as my arms look weird pmsl


Lol mine look biggest when tensing them reverse grip style, if u know what I mean. Perfect for the bicep at the bar holding a bottle pose  pmsl


----------



## Fatstuff

Lol ur a junkie, the sooner u can accept it the better


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> Lol ur a junkie, the sooner u can accept it the better


 @R0BLET

stan is talking to you mate


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> Lol mine look biggest when tensing them reverse grip style, if u know what I mean. Perfect for the bicep at the bar holding a bottle pose  pmsl


Yeah I know what you mean mate.

Holding a bottle pose?! Wtf.

****


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Yeah I know what you mean mate.
> 
> Holding a bottle pose?! Wtf.
> 
> ****


He meant cock, not bottle


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> Lol ur a junkie, the sooner u can accept it the better


You told me when I joined that PH's don't count anyway so that's what I'm basing it on :whistling:


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> You told me when I joined that PH's don't count anyway so that's what I'm basing it on :whistling:


They don't


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> They don't


you at them too?!


----------



## Ginger Ben

JANIKvonD said:


> you at them too?!


Robs been on cycle all year the cheeky begger. Keeps it quiet though cos It's not working pmsl


----------



## JANIKvonD

Ginger Ben said:


> Robs been on cycle all year the cheeky begger. Keeps it quiet though cos It's not working pmsl


haha, just enough to stop him turning back into a burd


----------



## Ginger Ben

JANIKvonD said:


> haha, just enough to stop him turning back into a burd


Yeah but not enough that he needs to worry about shaving :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> you at them too?!


Am I fùck .

Looking at ripped-58 though


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Robs been on cycle all year the cheeky begger. Keeps it quiet though cos It's not working pmsl


Twàt :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD

tren/clen/t3....here tomorrow


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> tren/clen/t3....here tomorrow


 :death:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Dinner was immense!

300g pork fillet made in to a carbonara style sauce with onions, bacon, garlic and quark. Served with sprouting broccoli and oven chips! That's right mutha fukas, oven chips! How'd you like those apples?!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Chest tomorrow! Looking forward to trying something new. Plan is

Cable flys to warm up

Incline db bench

Pin press flat Bb bench top half Rom

Chest press machine

Cable flys to finish


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Chest tomorrow! Looking forward to trying something new. Plan is
> 
> Cable flys to warm up
> 
> Incline db bench
> 
> Pin press flat Bb bench top half Rom
> 
> Chest press machine
> 
> Cable flys to finish


Looks good ya ginger cock sucker 

I never plan it like that, I go in and do as I please - look at me..... MASSIVE!! So it's working pmsl


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Looks good ya ginger cock sucker
> 
> I never plan it like that, I go in and do as I please - look at me..... MASSIVE!! So it's working pmsl


I was just thinking how best to build the pin press in and thought that would work well. I do sets and reps purely by how it feels unless I'm doing 5x5 or GVT.

But yeah, your way is clearly the best


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning all

Chest this morning

Inc db bench

[email protected], [email protected] warm ups

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Flat bench Pin press top half Rom

[email protected]

[email protected]

Racked up 120 couldn't move it lol

[email protected]

[email protected]

Cable flys

[email protected] plates

[email protected]

[email protected] drop to [email protected] drop to [email protected] drop to [email protected]

Chest press machine

[email protected]

[email protected] drop to [email protected] drop [email protected] drop [email protected]

Absolutely ruined after that, chest hurts and I feel mullered. Didn't do any hiit, genuinely dont think I'd have managed more than a minute lol

Been a great week training wise so looking forward to a couple of days off over the weekend. Body feel like it needs it.

Golf tomorrow morning and then off to Hampstead Heath on Sunday for dog walk and swimming in the ponds so will still be active.

Meal 1 - 2 scoops the works, 1 scoop oats, 200ml egg whites


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Morning all
> 
> Chest this morning
> 
> Inc db bench
> 
> [email protected], [email protected] warm ups
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Flat bench Pin press top half Rom
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Racked up 120 couldn't move it lol
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Cable flys
> 
> [email protected] plates
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected] drop to [email protected] drop to [email protected] drop to [email protected]
> 
> Chest press machine
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected] drop to [email protected] drop [email protected] drop [email protected]
> 
> Absolutely ruined after that, chest hurts and I feel mullered. Didn't do any hiit, genuinely dont think I'd have managed more than a minute lol
> 
> Been a great week training wise so looking forward to a couple of days off over the weekend. Body feel like it needs it.
> 
> Golf tomorrow morning and then off to Hampstead Heath on Sunday for dog walk and swimming in the ponds so will still be active.
> 
> Meal 1 - 2 scoops the works, 1 scoop oats, 200ml egg whites


Nicely done Benjamin, looks like a good weekend to be had too!

Erm... new signature? :lol:


----------



## Richie186

Ginger Ben said:


> Morning all
> 
> Chest this morning
> 
> Inc db bench
> 
> [email protected], [email protected] warm ups
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Flat bench Pin press top half Rom
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Racked up 120 couldn't move it lol
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Cable flys
> 
> [email protected] plates
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected] drop to [email protected] drop to [email protected] drop to [email protected]
> 
> Chest press machine
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected] drop to [email protected] drop [email protected] drop [email protected]
> 
> Absolutely ruined after that, chest hurts and I feel mullered. Didn't do any hiit, genuinely dont think I'd have managed more than a minute lol
> 
> Been a great week training wise so looking forward to a couple of days off over the weekend. Body feel like it needs it.
> 
> Golf tomorrow morning and then off to Hampstead Heath on Sunday for dog walk and swimming in the ponds so will still be active.
> 
> Meal 1 - 2 scoops the works, 1 scoop oats, 200ml egg whites


Top effort that mate. You'll need a couple of rest days now. Enjoy your weekend. :thumbup1:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Nicely done Benjamin, looks like a good weekend to be had too!
> 
> Erm... new signature? :lol:


Cheers mate, yes should be a good one. 30c tomorrow apparently so golf early then off to my Mums for lunch in the garden with her and Dad's gang of friends as would have been Dad's birthday tomorrow. Meeting some mates in London on Sunday too so that should be a good day. Be rammed there though I expect.

Yeah lol, didn't you see the email from Sam with them attached?



Richie186 said:


> Top effort that mate. You'll need a couple of rest days now. Enjoy your weekend. :thumbup1:


Thanks Richie, hows things going for you?


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Cheers mate, yes should be a good one. 30c tomorrow apparently so golf early then off to my Mums for lunch in the garden with her and Dad's gang of friends as would have been Dad's birthday tomorrow. Meeting some mates in London on Sunday too so that should be a good day. Be rammed there though I expect.
> 
> Yeah lol, didn't you see the email from Sam with them attached?
> 
> Thanks Richie, hows things going for you?


That will be nice mate, nice change for the weekend and good to do that to remember your dad 

No i didn't lol. I'll have a look!


----------



## Richie186

Ginger Ben said:


> Cheers mate, yes should be a good one. 30c tomorrow apparently so golf early then off to my Mums for lunch in the garden with her and Dad's gang of friends as would have been Dad's birthday tomorrow. Meeting some mates in London on Sunday too so that should be a good day. Be rammed there though I expect.
> 
> Yeah lol, didn't you see the email from Sam with them attached?
> 
> Thanks Richie, hows things going for you?


Going well thanks mate. Training hard and eating well as ever. Good chat with mark the other night has given me a bit more focus so feeling good.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Richie186 said:


> Going well thanks mate. Training hard and eating well as ever. Good chat with mark the other night has given me a bit more focus so feeling good.


Good stuff, you've made great progress this year IMO, look well in most recent pictures.


----------



## Richie186

Thanks mate. Ill post some more up next week, you know, after I've photo shopped them a bit lol


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Good stuff, you've made great progress this year IMO, look well in most recent pictures.


x2!

I'd have the old cnuts physique today


----------



## Ginger Ben

I err found this whilst browsing for something else :innocent:


----------



## Breda

Sure you did :rolleye:

Good find tho


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> I err found this whilst browsing for something else :innocent:
> 
> View attachment 128658


I'd ruin that àrse quicker than a F1 pit stop!!


----------



## 25434

Hello ginger Ben....lol at you guys....she has a great pair of legs, and the rest. Darn!

Note to oneself.....must try harder at the gym...much much harder....haha....

Enjoy your day in London...it's gonna be a hot one....


----------



## luther1

Unposed,untensed,just hangin


----------



## Breda

luther1 said:


> Unposed,untensed,just hangin
> 
> View attachment 128908


Who's the little girl?


----------



## luther1

Breda said:


> Who's the little girl?


Got black genetics haven't I home boy?


----------



## Breda

luther1 said:


> Got black genetics haven't I home boy?


For sure and only 1 pair of joggers by the looks of it


----------



## luther1

Breda said:


> For sure and only 1 pair of joggers by the looks of it


I thought that too,going to take a pic of at least six pairs in a minute.


----------



## Breda

luther1 said:


> I thought that too,going to take a pic of at least six pairs in a minute.


And can you post them up for us to mock lol

You're looking well mate particularly your chest... new avi time!


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> Unposed,untensed,just hangin
> 
> View attachment 128908


Very good mate, lovely skin


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> Unposed,untensed,just hangin
> 
> View attachment 128908


Looking good mate :beer:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning all, hope a good weekend was had by everybody. I spent Saturday at my Mums as would have been my Dad's birthday so we had some of their friends over for lunch and drinks in the garden which was really good. Had a few beers (low cal ones :lol: ) and plenty of good food.

Sunday the wife and I took the pooch to Hampstead Heath for some swimming and met my mate who lives up in London where we used to live. Was great fun swimming with the dog and generally messing about in the sun. Busy as buggery up there but is such a big place it didn't feel over crowded except by the swimming ponds which were crazy busy.

No gym this morning, set my alarm for 6 but turned it off and slept in until 8, so a solid 11 hours sleep after a very tiring weekend. Will head to gym later around 4:30 and hit back and some HIIT if I can squeeze it in.

Started ECA again today after a week off all stims, including tea and coffee (was drinking decaf). Feeling a nice buzz off that already :lol:

Have a good day all.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Morning all, hope a good weekend was had by everybody. I spent Saturday at my Mums as would have been my Dad's birthday so we had some of their friends over for lunch and drinks in the garden which was really good. Had a few beers (low cal ones :lol: ) and plenty of good food.
> 
> Sunday the wife and I took the pooch to Hampstead Heath for some swimming and met my mate who lives up in London where we used to live. Was great fun swimming with the dog and generally messing about in the sun. Busy as buggery up there but is such a big place it didn't feel over crowded except by the swimming ponds which were crazy busy.
> 
> No gym this morning, set my alarm for 6 but turned it off and slept in until 8, so a solid 11 hours sleep after a very tiring weekend. Will head to gym later around 4:30 and hit back and some HIIT if I can squeeze it in.
> 
> Started ECA again today after a week off all stims, including tea and coffee (was drinking decaf). Feeling a nice buzz off that already :lol:
> 
> Have a good day all.


Ah, the good old alarm snooze 

You going to be ok training in the afternoon? Don't want you too have a nose bleed or something :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Ah, the good old alarm snooze
> 
> You going to be ok training in the afternoon? Don't want you too have a nose bleed or something :lol:


Wasn't even a snooze mate just turned it off and thought fvck it i'm not getting up lol

Yeah I reckon I'll be able to cope with it, might be some new birds to show off in front of too


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Wasn't even a snooze mate just turned it off and thought fvck it i'm not getting up lol
> 
> Yeah I reckon I'll be able to cope with it, might be some new birds to show off in front of too


Good lad, I did that the other day. Some days are just like that!

TBH, i give a good 5 days out of 7 in effort towards "body building" so that'll do 

New birds, they'll be well impressed with you mate.....


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Good lad, I did that the other day. Some days are just like that!
> 
> TBH, i give a good 5 days out of 7 in effort towards "body building" so that'll do
> 
> New birds, they'll be well impressed with you mate.....
> 
> View attachment 128948


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> View attachment 128961


----------



## Ginger Ben

Evening folks

Got my back session in this afternoon as planned. Gym was packed with bicep boys but were a few proper units in there as well. Only one or two actually in shape though, the others just looking big and watery/fat.

Wide grip pull ups

[email protected]

[email protected]+15

[email protected]+15 got an extra one from somewhere

[email protected]+15 drop set [email protected]

[email protected]

Wide hammer grip pull downs

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] stack, rest paused last 3

[email protected] drop [email protected] drop [email protected] drop [email protected]

[email protected] drop [email protected] drop [email protected] drop [email protected]

T bar rows close hammer grip

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] drop [email protected] drop [email protected] drop [email protected]

All mega strict and slow

Wide grip pull down machine

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Again all slow and strict

HIIT 10 mins xtrainer level 16.

Absolutely shagged after that, sweating doesn't come close to an accurate description lol

@MuscleFood beef mince bolognaise for dinner, no pasta...boo!!!


----------



## Laurieloz

Ginger Ben said:


> Evening folks
> 
> Got my back session in this afternoon as planned. Gym was packed with bicep boys but were a few proper units in there as well. Only one or two actually in shape though, the others just looking big and watery/fat.
> 
> Wide grip pull ups
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]+15
> 
> [email protected]+15 got an extra one from somewhere
> 
> [email protected]+15 drop set [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Wide hammer grip pull downs
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected] stack, rest paused last 3
> 
> [email protected] drop [email protected] drop [email protected] drop [email protected]
> 
> [email protected] drop [email protected] drop [email protected] drop [email protected]
> 
> T bar rows close hammer grip
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected] drop [email protected] drop [email protected] drop [email protected]
> 
> All mega strict and slow
> 
> Wide grip pull down machine
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Again all slow and strict
> 
> HIIT 10 mins xtrainer level 16.
> 
> Absolutely shagged after that, sweating doesn't come close to an accurate description lol
> 
> @MuscleFood beef mince bolognaise for dinner, no pasta...boo!!!


Great weights on them pulldowns Ben. Keep it up mate!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Laurieloz said:


> Great weights on them pulldowns Ben. Keep it up mate!


Morning Laurie thanks mate, just keeping on keeping on lol

Morning everyone else too

Fasted cardio and core this morning

35 mins on x trainer hill climb programme. 500 cals gone ?

Core - loads of different things to the point of ab agony lol.

Weight has dropped to 200lbs exactly so that's good as was 203 last week ?

Gotta love eca lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

Meal 1 - 30 mins pwo - tub quark, scoop whey, 25g granola


----------



## TELBOR

Nice sessions Benjy!

3lb down, had a shít then


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Nice sessions Benjy!
> 
> 3lb down, had a shít then


Finally yeah! Lol

Think dandelion root has dropped some water already, was up 4 times for a pi55 last night lol


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Finally yeah! Lol
> 
> Think dandelion root has dropped some water already, was up 4 times for a pi55 last night lol


Told ya it would come together in the next couple of weeks didn't i! Lol

Haha, working then 

Where did you buy it? eBay?


----------



## Fatstuff

do u look any better for dropping the water?


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Told ya it would come together in the next couple of weeks didn't i! Lol
> 
> Haha, working then
> 
> Where did you buy it? eBay?


Yeah ebay mate, was a few quid for loads of caps


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> do u look any better for dropping the water?


Perhaps a bit leaner around obliques but hard to say really. Progress pics going up on Saturday in the challenge journal so we will see then what's going on underneath lol

I'm not expecting much change tbh as only lost a few pounds in 5 weeks. Weight has stalled around 202/203 for a couple of weeks, this is first drop in a little while.


----------



## Sharpy76

Ginger Ben said:


> Finally yeah! Lol
> 
> Think dandelion root has dropped some water already, was up 4 times for a pi55 last night lol


Nice one on the 3lb loss mate!

Where do you get the dandelion root from and how much do you do?

Edit: Ebay, my bad lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sharpy76 said:


> Nice one on the 3lb loss mate!
> 
> Where do you get the dandelion root from and how much do you do?
> 
> Edit: Ebay, my bad lol


Cheers mate, pleased to have got off my plateau weight, now to break the 200 lb mark! Reckon I need to be 190 ish to get the kind of lean look I'm after but I expect I'll get to 190 and realise I'm still not lean lol

Yeah ebay mate for a few quid. I'm taking two caps a day, 1 in morning and 1 in evening, they are 1000mg caps.


----------



## TELBOR

GIF Attempt.....


----------



## Sharpy76

R0BLET said:


> GIF Attempt.....


Just give up ffs:lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Sharpy76 said:


> Just give up ffs:lol:


----------



## Sharpy76

R0BLET said:


>


----------



## Ginger Ben

Dinner was lovely. 250g turkey breast made in to kebabs with onions, tomatoes, green peppers and shrooms. Served with jacket sweet potato and piri piri sauce.

Calories are 2050 for the day. Protein 245, carbs around 170 and fats around 40 ish.

Probably have a scoop whey and some PB before bed to just top up fats and protein a tad more.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning ar5e ticklers

Boulder o'clock! Oh and calves


----------



## Ginger Ben

Afternoon all, sh1t got real this morning. Delts and calves and HIIT!

Standing barbell OHP strict form

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] - should have got a couple more but fvcked up the second rep on negative so put me off balance

[email protected]

Strict DB Lat Raies

[email protected]

[email protected]

11+7 partial [email protected]

Cheat rep positive - slow negative - [email protected], [email protected]

Rear Delt Cable Raises

[email protected] plates

[email protected]

[email protected]

Face Pulls

[email protected] plates

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] - stack

Straight bar front raises

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Smith Upright row, wide grip

[email protected] on bar

[email protected] on

[email protected] on

[email protected] on drop set to [email protected] on

Standing smith calf raises

[email protected] on

[email protected] on

[email protected] on

[email protected] on drop to [email protected] drop to [email protected] drop to [email protected]

Calf Press Machine - toe press sort of thing

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

HIIT - 10 mins at level 16 on XT balls out pace on hardest part and catching breath on easier bit

Totally fooked after that!


----------



## TELBOR

Lovely stuff.

I have boulders later :beer:


----------



## Laurieloz

@Ginger Ben. Long, intense sesh today, bud. Wish I still had that energy. The strength's still there but I get wasted too early! Good on yer mate

@roblet Nothing like a fantastic boulder bashing. My fave exercise is preachers. Luckily, despite my body becoming old and a bit f*cked, I've still got the boulders


----------



## Ginger Ben

Laurieloz said:


> @Ginger Ben. Long, intense sesh today, bud. Wish I still had that energy. The strength's still there but I get wasted too early! Good on yer mate
> 
> @roblet Nothing like a fantastic boulder bashing. My fave exercise is preachers. Luckily, despite my body becoming old and a bit f*cked, I've still got the boulders


Cheers Laurie, It's only eca giving me the energy this week, without that is be like the walking dead as not sleeping brilliantly in the heat.

Cardio only tomorrow and maybe some heavy abs


----------



## JANIKvonD

solid sesh there bud


----------



## Sharpy76

Nice OHP mate!

I find my form gets iffy at anything over 60kg and even then, i prefer the squeeze @50kg, its not what you lift, it's how you lift it. Thats what i tell myself anyway:lol:

Low carbs is draining me, only had 100g porridge oats yesterday. Wasn't intentional, it's just how the day turned out.

Felt weak as fvck for chest today....


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sharpy76 said:


> Nice OHP mate!
> 
> I find my form gets iffy at anything over 60kg and even then, i prefer the squeeze @50kg, its not what you lift, it's how you lift it. Thats what i tell myself anyway:lol:
> 
> Low carbs is draining me, only had 100g porridge oats yesterday. Wasn't intentional, it's just how the day turned out.
> 
> Felt weak as fvck for chest today....


Thanks mate, I was pleased with that today as was up nicely on last week. A way off my pb but that was on a load of winny so not comparable really lol.

I'm cycling carbs at the moment with fats to try and keep calories the same(ish) but I definitely lose more weight on lower carbs, I feel crap however!

You pleased with how cycle is going at the moment?


----------



## Sharpy76

Ginger Ben said:


> You pleased with how cycle is going at the moment?


I am mate tbh but the jabbing is taking it's toll on my ar$e lol.

I have what can only be described as a strip of something deep (feels like muscle but i know its not!) in my cheeks (oh er). Its more prominent on my right one.

Doesn't hurt but feels very weird!

Getting some serious pip sometimes too. I just don't like jabbing lol.

FTR doing 3ml in each cheek, twice a week

Probably should be writing this in my journal but i don't have time after reading yours and the rest of the bumders


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sharpy76 said:


> I am mate tbh but the jabbing is taking it's toll on my ar$e lol.
> 
> I have what can only be described as a strip of something deep (feels like muscle but i know its not!) in my cheeks (oh er). Its more prominent on my right one.
> 
> Doesn't hurt but feels very weird!
> 
> Getting some serious pip sometimes too. I just don't like jabbing lol.
> 
> FTR doing 3ml in each cheek, twice a week
> 
> Probably should be writing this in my journal but i don't have time after reading yours and the rest of the bumders


Jab it somewhere else..... 

It could be muscle fascia that is really tight. I get that down the outside of my right thigh sometimes. Needs massaging out and it fvcking hurts when they do it.


----------



## Sharpy76

Ginger Ben said:


> Jab it somewhere else.....
> 
> It could be muscle fascia that is really tight. I get that down the outside of my right thigh sometimes. Needs massaging out and it fvcking hurts when *they* do it.


 @R0BLET & @JANIKvonD ??

No offence but i'd rather massage my own crack:lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sharpy76 said:


> @R0BLET & @JANIKvonD ??
> 
> *No offence but i'd rather massage my own crack* :lol:


Bender :whistling:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Sharpy76 said:


> @R0BLET & @JANIKvonD ??
> 
> No offence but i'd rather massage my own crack:lol:





Ginger Ben said:


> Bender :whistling:


haha, it does sound like he's not quite ready to come out the closet eh! @roblet will help ease you into it.....then u can move into the big league of benders (my league) rob cant join the league yet as we're still not 100% he was actually born a man


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> haha, it does sound like he's not quite ready to come out the closet eh! @roblet will help ease you into it.....then u can move into the big league of benders (my league) rob cant join the league yet as we're still not 100% he was actually born a man


[email protected] lol

I guarantee I can pull more women than all your junkies


----------



## Queenie

R0BLET said:


> [email protected] lol
> 
> I guarantee I can pull more women than all your junkies
> 
> View attachment 129254


Women?


----------



## TELBOR

RXQueenie said:


> Women?


Ok, and men too - can't help it Q


----------



## biglbs

See the usual sex/drugs and rock n roll are going well in here!


----------



## Sharpy76

Ginger Ben said:


> Jab it somewhere else.....
> 
> It could be muscle fascia that is really tight. I get that down the outside of my right thigh sometimes. Needs massaging out and it fvcking hurts when they do it.


Just out of curiosity mate, would it still be ok to jab then?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sharpy76 said:


> Just out of curiosity mate, would it still be ok to jab then?


I probably wouldn't just because you might cause a big twitch or something.

Although acupuncture can help relieve it so could try a bit of home made treatment lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

Today

Protein 278


----------



## JANIKvonD

I've had-

-whole chicken

-whole tub of coleslaw (cheepo stuff...120cal per 100g. 500g tub)

-tub of quark

-an Indian (1korma,3/4nan,3/4rice,3 chicken pakora & handful chips)

What ya recon the damage is there....I'd say about 4500


----------



## Ginger Ben

JANIKvonD said:


> I've had-
> 
> -whole chicken
> 
> -whole tub of coleslaw (cheepo stuff...120cal per 100g. 500g tub)
> 
> -tub of quark
> 
> -an Indian (1korma,3/4nan,3/4rice,3 chicken pakora & handful chips)
> 
> What ya recon the damage is there....I'd say about 4500


Pmsl no I doubt It's that high but certainly more than I had ya greedy shyte lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

35 mins fasted cv done, 500 cals and buckets of sweat gone lol.

In bigger news however I am officially under 200lbs for the first time in I can't remember how long!

Weighed in at 198.8 this morning. Did it 3 times just to check.

Hate feeling small but know It's bad weight coming off so am happy with that.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> 35 mins fasted cv done, 500 cals and buckets of sweat gone lol.
> 
> In bigger news however I am officially under 200lbs for the first time in I can't remember how long!
> 
> Weighed in at 198.8 this morning. Did it 3 times just to check.
> 
> Hate feeling small but know It's bad weight coming off so am happy with that.


Well done fatty!

You'll weigh less than me soon. I'll whatsap you a pic in a min, current state of play for me today


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Well done fatty!
> 
> *You'll weigh less than me soon.* I'll whatsap you a pic in a min, current state of play for me today


I have very mixed emotions about this possible situation...... :lol:

Cheers mate, needed a bit more material


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> I have very mixed emotions about this possible situation...... :lol:
> 
> Cheers mate, needed a bit more material


Its a good thing mate, keep at it until you reach your goal!! You'd still look bigger than me in person lol

Sending now!


----------



## Ginger Ben

CT Fletchers latest Facebook post pmsl

HELLO ****ERS, THAT COVERS EVERYBODY. I REPOSTING THIS BECAUSE IM STILL GETTING TONS OF PERSONAL MESSAGES. FACEBOOK HAS DISABLED MY ABILITY TO RESPOND, TO YOUR MESSAGES OR POSTS, ONE OF YOU REPORTED ME AS ABUSIVE OR SUM **** LIKE THAT. INSTEAD OF JUST, NOT BOTHERING TO VISIT MY PAGE, SINCE YOU OBVIOUSLY ARE TO TIMID FOR MY FOUL MOUTHED POSTS, YOU REPORT ME. WELL...****! THAT, THIS PAGE IS FOR PEOPLE WHO DON'T MIND A WELL PLACED "****" HERE AND THERE, OR EVERY ****IN WHERE, IT'S FOR "ADDICTS" AND "SICK MUTHA ****AS", ACROSS THE GLOBE, "WE" UNDERSTAND THIS INSANITY, WE CARESS IT, ADORE IT, CHERISH IT, NURTURE IT, CULTIVATE IT, RELISH IN THIS ****, CONSUMED BY IT, WE ****IN LOVE IT!!! LEAVE US BE MUTHA ****A!!! WE AINT LOOKIN FOR AN "INTERVENTION", OR CURE, I WANNA DIE FROM THIS IRON SICKNESS, WHAT A "GLORIOUS" DEATH... again, I can read your posts and comments, but cant respond, I SINCERELY APOLOGIZE, for this ignorant ass interruption. Now...good night you lightbread eatin mutha ****as! !


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> CT Fletchers latest Facebook post pmsl
> 
> HELLO ****ERS, THAT COVERS EVERYBODY. I REPOSTING THIS BECAUSE IM STILL GETTING TONS OF PERSONAL MESSAGES. FACEBOOK HAS DISABLED MY ABILITY TO RESPOND, TO YOUR MESSAGES OR POSTS, ONE OF YOU REPORTED ME AS ABUSIVE OR SUM **** LIKE THAT. INSTEAD OF JUST, NOT BOTHERING TO VISIT MY PAGE, SINCE YOU OBVIOUSLY ARE TO TIMID FOR MY FOUL MOUTHED POSTS, YOU REPORT ME. WELL...****! THAT, THIS PAGE IS FOR PEOPLE WHO DON'T MIND A WELL PLACED "****" HERE AND THERE, OR EVERY ****IN WHERE, IT'S FOR "ADDICTS" AND "SICK MUTHA ****AS", ACROSS THE GLOBE, "WE" UNDERSTAND THIS INSANITY, WE CARESS IT, ADORE IT, CHERISH IT, NURTURE IT, CULTIVATE IT, RELISH IN THIS ****, CONSUMED BY IT, WE ****IN LOVE IT!!! LEAVE US BE MUTHA ****A!!! WE AINT LOOKIN FOR AN "INTERVENTION", OR CURE, I WANNA DIE FROM THIS IRON SICKNESS, WHAT A "GLORIOUS" DEATH... again, I can read your posts and comments, but cant respond, I SINCERELY APOLOGIZE, for this ignorant ass interruption. Now...good night you lightbread eatin mutha ****as! !


Legend


----------



## Ginger Ben

Meal 2 was tremendous. 200g turkey mince, half a pack Mexican rice, half a green pepper and the winning ingredients - chilli con carne paste and chimichuri sauce. Yum!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Copy and paste fvcked up


----------



## JANIKvonD

awrite tubby erse


----------



## Ginger Ben




----------



## Ginger Ben

JANIKvonD said:


> awrite tubby erse


what's going down mate? Check out that video, really good


----------



## JANIKvonD

Ginger Ben said:


> what's going down mate? Check out that video, really good


cant watch it at work...keeps crashing!

fek all going down.....mrs got a interview this afternoon so just sitting here ignoring my phone to her like a good man


----------



## Ginger Ben




----------



## Ginger Ben

Today so far

Cals - 1600

Carbs - 110g

Fat - 70g

Pro - 170g

Got 200g diced beef for dinner with a load of mixed veg, some sort of stir fry perhaps and a shake before bed to top up protein nicely.

quads and biceps getting the treatment tomorrow. Going CT Fletcher style lol after feeling motivated by his stuff. No plan, no targets just hammer sh1t until I can't do any more 

I wonder genuinely how many people actually train as hard as that day to day? Not as many as who think they do I bet :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Today so far
> 
> Cals - 1600
> 
> Carbs - 110g
> 
> Fat - 70g
> 
> Pro - 170g
> 
> Got 200g diced beef for dinner with a load of mixed veg, some sort of stir fry perhaps and a shake before bed to top up protein nicely.
> 
> quads and biceps getting the treatment tomorrow. Going CT Fletcher style lol after feeling motivated by his stuff. No plan, no targets just hammer sh1t until I can't do any more
> 
> I wonder genuinely how many people actually train as hard as that day to day? Not as many as who think they do I bet :lol:


Mate none of us cùnts train that hard, guarantee it.

Mike looks awesome IMO, lean as fook and very large!


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Mate none of us cùnts train that hard, guarantee it.
> 
> Mike looks awesome IMO, lean as fook and very large!


Correct! Lol

If i had a training partner as keen as me I'd be bloody well trying though! It's doable on your own but takes a big set of balls 

Yeah he is, slightly silly delts imo, they are too over powering but he does look awesome. Reckon he uses celltech?


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Correct! Lol
> 
> If i had a training partner as keen as me I'd be bloody well trying though! It's doable on your own but takes a big set of balls
> 
> Yeah he is, slightly silly delts imo, they are too over powering but he does look awesome. Reckon he uses celltech?


I may put a plee out there for a training partner lol

I bet someone trains at my gaff on here!!

Massive delts, curl around his body lol.

They're on gear, but who cares


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> I may put a plee out there for a training partner lol
> 
> I bet someone trains at my gaff on here!!
> 
> Massive delts, curl around his body lol.
> 
> They're on gear, but who cares


Yeah good idea mate, once you've filtered through the gay for pay pm's you might find somebody pmsl

I do, dirty cheating cvnts


----------



## Ginger Ben

Command this sh1t to grow!


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Command this sh1t to grow!


Penis?


----------



## B4PJS

Morning ginge, how's it going?


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Penis?


Yeah lol, it's not working, got stim dick from ECA pmsl



B4PJS said:


> Morning ginge, how's it going?


Morning mate, I'm good thanks, just starting to feel normal again after training this morning, had to go and lie down for 20 mins when I got home lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

Quads and Biceps this morning with a "I don't give a fvck attitude" lol

Front squats

[email protected]

[email protected] (bruised my shoulders - I didn't give a fvck :lol: )

[email protected] (found better way to grip bar)

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] drop [email protected] drop [email protected] drop [email protected] drop [email protected]

Plate loaded quad extension

[email protected] to [email protected] to [email protected] - first set

[email protected] to [email protected] to [email protected] - second set

[email protected] to [email protected] to [email protected] - third set

Leg Press

[email protected] to [email protected] to [email protected] rest for 1 min [email protected]

Legs ruined

Oly bar bicep curls (in the squat rack, I don't give a fvck!)

[email protected] to [email protected] to 4 cheats to slow negs @60

4 cheats to slow negs @60 drop to 6 slow reps @50 drop to 12 slow reps @40

DB Preachers

[email protected]

[email protected] drop to [email protected]

[email protected] drop to [email protected] drop to [email protected]

Lying cable curls

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] drop to [email protected] drop to [email protected] drop to [email protected]

Done :thumbup1:


----------



## TELBOR

Nice session Ben!!

You defo didn't give a fùck 

How's that new pre workout anyway?


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


> Quads and Biceps this morning with a "I don't give a fvck attitude" lol
> 
> Front squats
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected] (bruised my shoulders - I didn't give a fvck :lol: )
> 
> [email protected] (found better way to grip bar)
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected] drop [email protected] drop [email protected] drop [email protected] drop [email protected]
> 
> Plate loaded quad extension
> 
> [email protected] to [email protected] to [email protected] - first set
> 
> [email protected] to [email protected] to [email protected] - second set
> 
> [email protected] to [email protected] to [email protected] - third set
> 
> Leg Press
> 
> [email protected] to [email protected] to [email protected] rest for 1 min [email protected]
> 
> Legs ruined
> 
> Oly bar bicep curls (in the squat rack, I don't give a fvck!)
> 
> [email protected] to [email protected] to 4 cheats to slow negs @60
> 
> 4 cheats to slow negs @60 drop to 6 slow reps @50 drop to 12 slow reps @40
> 
> DB Preachers
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected] drop to [email protected]
> 
> [email protected] drop to [email protected] drop to [email protected]
> 
> Lying cable curls
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected] drop to [email protected] drop to [email protected] drop to [email protected]
> 
> Done :thumbup1:


Nice to see you not givin out fuks


----------



## JANIKvonD

ben...stop ruining the 'i dont give a fuk' crew image! you're far too carefull & well organised/planned to be saying that sh!t


----------



## Fatstuff

Your sessions are always beastly even in this weather!!


----------



## Breda

JANIKvonD said:


> ben...stop ruining the 'i dont give a fuk' crew image! you're far too carefull & well organised/planned to be saying that sh!t


You're right. He probably thought about givin a fuk, then gave the fuk, took back the fuk, gave the fuk again, thought about what he's doin with the fuk the finally decided not to give it


----------



## Ginger Ben




----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Nice session Ben!!
> 
> You defo didn't give a fùck
> 
> How's that new pre workout anyway?


Lol, felt inspired by Mr Rashid :lol:

Don't know mate, not tried it since I bought it.... had my week off stims which of course includes pre wo's and now I'm on the eca so I'm not using it now either. Will have another week off after second week of eca then back on the pre wo I reckon unless I've got any eca left in which case I'll just hammer that until it's gone 

Stim addiction?Who me? Fvck off! :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

JANIKvonD said:


> ben...stop ruining the 'i dont give a fuk' crew image! you're far too carefull & well organised/planned to be saying that sh!t


pmsl - not today mate, didn't have anything planned other than I wanted to hit quads and biceps. Normally however I'd agree :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> Your sessions are always beastly even in this weather!!


Trying hard mate, helps that I train early so not as hot but aircon in gym isn't what I'd call efficient


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol, felt inspired by Mr Rashid :lol:
> 
> Don't know mate, not tried it since I bought it.... had my week off stims which of course includes pre wo's and now I'm on the eca so I'm not using it now either. Will have another week off after second week of eca then back on the pre wo I reckon unless I've got any eca left in which case I'll just hammer that until it's gone
> 
> Stim addiction?Who me? Fvck off! :lol:


Junkie bastard!! Lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

Meal 1 pwo - 50g powdered oats, 200ml egg whites, 2 scoops The Works - which has whey, oats, HMB, creatine, leucine, Dextrose and a heap of other good stuff in

Meal 2 - 4 whole eggs scrambled in 1 tsp Evoo with 3 egg whites added


----------



## Ginger Ben

Meal 3 half a roast chicken (no skin) crammed into a wholemeal wrap with cucumber, lettuce and chilli sauce


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Meal 3 half a roast chicken (no skin) crammed into a wholemeal wrap with cucumber, lettuce and chilli sauce


No skin, fook that! You've paid for it PMSL :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> No skin, fook that! You've paid for it PMSL :lol:


Lol, fvck that sh1t was all slimey and soggy :no:


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol, fvck that sh1t was all slimey and soggy :no:


That's what she said


----------



## Ginger Ben

Just had a jam doughnut.....amazing


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Just had a jam doughnut.....amazing


With ice cream :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> With ice cream :lol:


No it came with a side serving of guilt and self disgust :lol:

Not really, I fooking loved it. Out for dinner tonight too. Will be "sensible" but going to enjoy it and make it my cheat meal as can eat clean rest of weekend easily enough.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> No it came with a side serving of guilt and self disgust :lol:
> 
> Not really, I fooking loved it. Out for dinner tonight too. Will be "sensible" but going to enjoy it and make it my cheat meal as can eat clean rest of weekend easily enough.


Only a little treat mate, 5 more mins HIIT will sort it 

Enjoy the meal, we've got friends around tomorrow - take away of some sort. Hate weekend food


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Only a little treat mate, 5 more mins HIIT will sort it
> 
> Enjoy the meal, we've got friends around tomorrow - take away of some sort. Hate weekend food


Yeah exactly lol. I'll bust out 15 mins hiit tomorrow followed by some SSC to nuke a few cals.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Yeah exactly lol. I'll bust out 15 mins hiit tomorrow followed by some SSC to nuke a few cals.


Every action, needs a reaction


----------



## luther1

R0BLET said:


> Every action, needs a reaction


Been watching Snatch?


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> Been watching Snatch?


Jen's minge?


----------



## biglbs

Great sessions going in my friend,the road to awesomeness is yours to follow!


----------



## luther1

R0BLET said:


> Jen's minge?


Bulgaria on Monday and the tren is in full effect. Feel rapey as fcuk and she's been briefed that she's getting it over the balcony,in the pool and on the beach.


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> Bulgaria on Monday and the tren is in full effect. Feel rapey as fcuk and she's been briefed that she's getting it over the balcony,in the pool and on the beach.


Spunk in the pool, lovely 

Enjoy it mate.

Give her one for me :beer:


----------



## biglbs

R0BLET said:


> Spunk in the pool, lovely
> 
> Enjoy it mate.
> 
> Give her one for me :beer:


And some Biglbs cardio from me


----------



## Ginger Ben

biglbs said:


> Great sessions going in my friend,the road to awesomeness is yours to follow!


Cheers mate, really stepping this up again now.

Legs are already hurting lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

Wagamamas for dinner, was very nice. Given me Delhi belly though, still, handy for cutting


----------



## Ginger Ben

Quads in tatters, biceps stiff as well. Awesome


----------



## 25434

Morning ginger Ben..... I like the wagamamas chicken donburi....lol...so basically chicken and rice!....errmmm...which makes me wonder why I go there for a cheat meal? To eat chicken and rice.....I just realised that, lololol.. I think I need therapy...:laugh:

Have a good Sunday...


----------



## 25434

I just did a post that disappeared ...lol wut?

In short...wagamamas...chicken and rice, nice but always feel like going for a bag of chips after....lolol.....

Have a good Sunday... 

Battered quads...ouch but great right?


----------



## 25434

And now it has arrived while I did my second post? Urrrmmm.....hehe...sorry bout that...oop?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Flubs said:


> Morning ginger Ben..... I like the wagamamas chicken donburi....lol...so basically chicken and rice!....errmmm...which makes me wonder why I go there for a cheat meal? To eat chicken and rice.....I just realised that, lololol.. I think I need therapy...:laugh:
> 
> Have a good Sunday...


Hey flubs I always have chicken and rice there too lol does seem a bit silly really. Haha oh well It's nice!


----------



## Sharpy76

Ginger Ben said:


> Hey flubs I always have chicken and rice there too lol does seem a bit silly really. Haha oh well It's nice!


Talking of chicken and rice, i tried some BBQ Xpress and it was pretty damn nice!

Got one thats recently opened near me and i thought i'd try it. Pretty much the same as Nandos but a helluva lot cheaper.

I had bbq chicken and rice, with an extra breast filet for £7.


----------



## TELBOR

Sharpy76 said:


> Talking of chicken and rice, i tried some BBQ Xpress and it was pretty damn nice!
> 
> Got one thats recently opened near me and i thought i'd try it. Pretty much the same as Nandos but a helluva lot cheaper.
> 
> I had bbq chicken and rice, with an extra breast filet for £7.


Bargain!

Morning Benjamin


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning all, well that was an eventful Sunday, spent most of the day between lying on the sofa groaning and running (well limping with leg doms) to the khaze. God knows what happened there but was not a good day to say the least. Reckon I'm probably 180lbs now and look like Christian Bale from The Machinist pmsl.

Needless to say I haven't taken photos for the comp yet (will do them tomorrow) and haven't been to the gym this morning. On the bright side I'm feeling a lot better today and am getting everything back on track.

New diet plan starts today, nothing major but I'm running a small experiment for a week to significantly reduce the amount of whey I use per day. I'm going to limit myself (other than brekkie today as had no choice) to a pwo shake only. All other protein will be from "real" food. I have a suspicion that the whey is stopping me looking leaner and I want to see if it makes any difference cutting it almost out for a week. If so then I may need to switch to an isolate or something like that in the future.

Back on ECA today having had the weekend off as forgot to take them Saturday and no way I was taking them yesterday :lol:

Training Back tomorrow so looking forward to that. Am going to start incorporating trap bar deads again now that back seems to be better, starting light with higher volume and building it up, but I will do these on my hamstring and triceps day rather than back as I already have enough going on there and the session seems to hit the spot as it is.

Meal 1 - Tub quark, 35g granola, 1 scoop whey (only one I'll have today is the plan...)


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Morning all, well that was an eventful Sunday, spent most of the day between lying on the sofa groaning and running (well limping with leg doms) to the khaze. God knows what happened there but was not a good day to say the least. Reckon I'm probably 180lbs now and look like Christian Bale from The Machinist pmsl.
> 
> Needless to say I haven't taken photos for the comp yet (will do them tomorrow) and haven't been to the gym this morning. On the bright side I'm feeling a lot better today and am getting everything back on track.
> 
> New diet plan starts today, nothing major but I'm running a small experiment for a week to significantly reduce the amount of whey I use per day. I'm going to limit myself (other than brekkie today as had no choice) to a pwo shake only. All other protein will be from "real" food. I have a suspicion that the whey is stopping me looking leaner and I want to see if it makes any difference cutting it almost out for a week. If so then I may need to switch to an isolate or something like that in the future.
> 
> Back on ECA today having had the weekend off as forgot to take them Saturday and no way I was taking them yesterday :lol:
> 
> Training Back tomorrow so looking forward to that. Am going to start incorporating trap bar deads again now that back seems to be better, starting light with higher volume and building it up, but I will do these on my hamstring and triceps day rather than back as I already have enough going on there and the session seems to hit the spot as it is.
> 
> Meal 1 - Tub quark, 35g granola, 1 scoop whey (only one I'll have today is the plan...)


Have you weighed in? LOL

Something dodgy gone down your trap mate, or a bug maybe.

Get those pics done today


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Have you weighed in? LOL
> 
> Something dodgy gone down your trap mate, or a bug maybe.
> 
> Get those pics done today


No mate, but suspect I'm pretty light, ate hardly anything yesterday as didn't seem much point in fueling the problem pmsl

I felt dodgy after my waggamammas on Friday night for a while but would be surprised if it was that but could have been.

Lol, no I look like sh1t! :lol:


----------



## flinty90

i did a week a few weeks ago with zero whey mate just food for protein.. cant say as i felt leaner personally and struggled to eat enough to get all protein in tbh...

see how it goes for you mate interested to hear your results X


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol, no I look like sh1t! :lol:


Join the club 

Hopefully you'll be better today mate


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> i did a week a few weeks ago with zero whey mate just food for protein.. cant say as i felt leaner personally and struggled to eat enough to get all protein in tbh...
> 
> see how it goes for you mate interested to hear your results X


Yeah I'm a bit worried about hitting macros tbh but will see how it goes. Going to cost a fortune in meat and egg whites I suspect!

Reason I want to try it is 2 main things really 1) I'm always a bit bloated and wonder if that's down to having whey almost daily for 3-4 years with no real break.

2) the only time I have had a break from it was 2 weeks on honeymoon and I noticed then that my belly was a lot flatter and looked leaner.

Could be coincidence but only one way to find out. Will report back with any findings :thumb:



R0BLET said:


> Join the club
> 
> Hopefully you'll be better today mate


Cheers mate, feel better that's for sure but think it's partly the heat making me feel sick too, doesn't agree with us from a Scandinavian origin lol


----------



## JANIKvonD

morning shegger. im the same with my pics :lol: wish id done them sat morning! will be doing mine tonight regardless.......its the end pics that matter. + as the days going on...my veins are slowly creeping back out lol, fuk knows what goes on with them!


----------



## JANIKvonD

also i've not had a whey shake in a couple month now....deffo not done me any harm, and i was bloated as fuk after every shake tbh....just a momentary thing tho


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Cheers mate, feel better that's for sure but think it's partly the heat making me feel sick too, doesn't agree with us from a Scandinavian origin lol


Your Irish ya pr**k 

LOL

Was nice and cool here over the weekend, was a nice change tbh. Warming up now though 'doh!


----------



## Ginger Ben

I'm toying with the idea of hitting the diet harder over the next few weeks with a really hard carb deplete week for the final push then jumping on a short ester cycle to really take full advantage of the rebound from 10 weeks of dieting. Nothing crazy just a TTM blend with some winny thrown in as I have it kicking around. I reckon that would set things off nicely


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Your Irish ya pr**k
> 
> LOL
> 
> Was nice and cool here over the weekend, was a nice change tbh. Warming up now though 'doh!


pmsl - wasn't here, fvcking hideous other than yesterday morning which was overcast and quite nice.


----------



## JANIKvonD

Ginger Ben said:


> I'm toying with the idea of hitting the diet harder over the next few weeks with a really hard carb deplete week for the final push then jumping on a short ester cycle to really take full advantage of the rebound from 10 weeks of dieting. Nothing crazy just a TTM blend with some winny thrown in as I have it kicking around. I reckon that would set things off nicely


PMSL....nothing serious....just some test..some mast....some tren....some winny....no biggy. :lol: junky bastard


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> I'm toying with the idea of hitting the diet harder over the next few weeks with a really hard carb deplete week for the final push then jumping on a short ester cycle to really take full advantage of the rebound from 10 weeks of dieting. Nothing crazy just a TTM blend with some winny thrown in as I have it kicking around. I reckon that would set things off nicely


Do it!

That is all.


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Do it!
> 
> That is all.


6 weeks on, 6 weeks off, try and knock Mrs up in the off time pmsl


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> 6 weeks on, 6 weeks off, try and knock Mrs up in the off time pmsl


LOL u bummer


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> 6 weeks on, 6 weeks off, try and knock Mrs up in the off time pmsl


6 on, 4 off


----------



## Sharpy76

I never have a problem with isolate mate, maybe try that?

I actually rely on them a little too much and probably drink more than i should but it's never done me no harm.

Wouldn't have anything other than isolate though. Find other stuff too heavy.

And, get on the juice, you know it makes sense, do you wanna end up like @R0BLET? Didn't think so


----------



## JANIKvonD

Ginger Ben said:


> 6 weeks on, 6 weeks off, try and knock Mrs up in the off time pmsl





R0BLET said:


> 6 on, 4 off


6on, 6on, 6on, 6on....


----------



## TELBOR

Sharpy76 said:


> I never have a problem with isolate mate, maybe try that?
> 
> I actually rely on them a little too much and probably drink more than i should but it's never done me no harm.
> 
> Wouldn't have anything other than isolate though. Find other stuff too heavy.
> 
> And, get on the juice, you know it makes sense, do you wanna end up like @R0BLET? Didn't think so


I have some orals arriving shortly young man, but they're for my bulk 

Rohm Triple X :beer:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> LOL u bummer


Bumming her won't get her preggers Stan, stupid cvnt :lol:


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> Bumming her won't get her preggers Stan, stupid cvnt :lol:


neither will jumping on the gear all the time


----------



## Fatstuff

R0BLET said:


> I have some orals arriving shortly young man, but they're for my bulk
> 
> Rohm Triple X :beer:


I havent taken orals for god knows how long, i ought to bang some in really lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sharpy76 said:


> I never have a problem with isolate mate, maybe try that?
> 
> I actually rely on them a little too much and probably drink more than i should but it's never done me no harm.
> 
> Wouldn't have anything other than isolate though. Find other stuff too heavy.
> 
> And, get on the juice, you know it makes sense, do you wanna end up like @R0BLET? Didn't think so


I reckon that might be what I end up doing as tbh I get at least a third of my daily protein from powders and it's a lot cheaper than food and less hassle so don't want to drop them longer term but am keen to find out if the whey concentrate might be the problem.

pmsl - no I really don't! I'm already in danger of weighing less than the little fella so I at least need more muscle! lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> neither will jumping on the gear all the time


Hence 6 on 6 off - hcg and an ai on cycle, no need for pct but can lob in some proviron if needed


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> Hence 6 on 6 off - hcg and an ai on cycle, no need for pct but can lob in some proviron if needed


Cant u just high dose prov and do a comprehensive fertility cycle , get the duffers happening and then get back on the shizzle long term? (sorry if ive missed something ur journal is fast moving lol)


----------



## TELBOR

Fatstuff said:


> I havent taken orals for god knows how long, i ought to bang some in really lol


Yes you should!

These are going to be good :beer:


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> I reckon that might be what I end up doing as tbh I get at least a third of my daily protein from powders and it's a lot cheaper than food and less hassle so don't want to drop them longer term but am keen to find out if the whey concentrate might be the problem.
> 
> pmsl - no I really don't! I'm already in danger of weighing less than the little fella so I at least need more muscle! lol


I'll pass your weight this week, i hope


----------



## Fatstuff

R0BLET said:


> Yes you should!
> 
> These are going to be good :beer:


I find orals fairly side heavy! Particularly back pumps! or dry joints with winny. Might see if i can get some tbol though, might be worht a blast, not tried that or var!


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> I'll pass your weight this week, i hope


Yep, water bloat from the high carbs is a winner


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> Cant u just high dose prov and do a comprehensive fertility cycle , get the duffers happening and then get back on the shizzle long term? (sorry if ive missed something ur journal is fast moving lol)


Don't think that would be necessary mate as haven't got any concerns about infertility at the moment. Also I don't want to do long cycles anymore. I find them annoying and I lose interest after a couple of months. I'd rather do short esters in blasts then take time off and do it again.


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> Don't think that would be necessary mate as haven't got any concerns about infertility at the moment. Also I don't want to do long cycles anymore. I find them annoying and I lose interest after a couple of months. I'd rather do short esters in blasts then take time off and do it again.


furry muff


----------



## Ginger Ben

Still feeling a bit dodgy tbh, heat deffo not helping, hate being hot at the best of times but when feeling a bit off colour it just makes it all seem that bit worse.

Getting up for gym tomorrow regardless as I'm sure I'll be back on form by then.


----------



## TELBOR

Fatstuff said:


> I find orals fairly side heavy! Particularly back pumps! or dry joints with winny. Might see if i can get some tbol though, might be worht a blast, not tried that or var!


I'm usually ok on Orals tbh. Suppose with these you get a bit of everything potentially so I'll soon see won't I lol

Think I'll give tbol a go at some point, one of my mates loves var and won't have any other Orals pmsl


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Yep, water bloat from the high carbs is a winner


Still out weigh ya lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

Still 28c here according to car. Fvcking ridiculous! Lol

I have a proper summer grump on and have just referred to all out neighbours as a bunch of selfish cvnts for parking so badly that I had to park miles away.

Mrs gave me the evil eye. Lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

Kicking the doors in on a back session tomorrow, looking forward to it a lot!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Gym fail.

Cramp in hammies during the night, got to gym did chin ups fine. Picked up bar off floor for bor and hammies cramped again lol.

Called it a day and came home for lots of stretching. Mrs said flexibility was ok so looks like I've been a dickhead and let myself get dehydrated over the last few days.

Banged in a few electrolytes and a load of water. Also going to up food for a few days as feel like I've been under eating and that has made me feel crap.

So lots of water and more carbs on the menu! Weight is up to 202 again after weekend! FML.


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> Gym fail.
> 
> Cramp in hammies during the night, got to gym did chin ups fine. Picked up bar off floor for bor and hammies cramped again lol.
> 
> Called it a day and came home for lots of stretching. Mrs said flexibility was ok so looks like I've been a dickhead and let myself get dehydrated over the last few days.
> 
> Banged in a few electrolytes and a load of water. Also going to up food for a few days as feel like I've been under eating and that has made me feel crap.
> 
> So lots of water and more carbs on the menu! Weight is up to 202 again after weekend! FML.


Easily done in this heat m8, i believe thats why i pulled my lat as i could feel a cramp in my calf when doing the chins! You live and learn


----------



## TELBOR

Bloody hell ya lemon.

Never mind mate, try again tomorrow


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> Easily done in this heat m8, i believe thats why i pulled my lat as i could feel a cramp in my calf when doing the chins! You live and learn


Yep, they were suffering from doms from Friday anyway and this on top just fvked them up I think. Water intake needs to be a lot more than you think in this weather!



R0BLET said:


> Bloody hell ya lemon.
> 
> Never mind mate, try again tomorrow


lol, I know! School boy error hey?!

Exactly lol - back again tomorrow!


----------



## Fatstuff

especially when u train in the morning, a hot night of no hydration, im gettin at leats 3 pints of water in me again before training today


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> especially when u train in the morning, a hot night of no hydration, im gettin at leats 3 pints of water in me again before training today


Yeah that's true - I normally have a pint before I leave house and then 500ml whilst training but clearly need more at the moment.


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> Yeah that's true - I normally have a pint before I leave house and then 500ml whilst training but clearly need more at the moment.


Theres ur problem, preworkout beer is no good


----------



## Ginger Ben

Just sold my house! Whoop!


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


> Just sold my house! Whoop!


How much are we gettin mate?


----------



## JANIKvonD

Ginger Ben said:


> Just sold my house! Whoop!


u got another place lined up?


----------



## Sharpy76

Ginger Ben said:


> Just sold my house! Whoop!


Fantastic mate!!!

Nice one


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Ginger Ben said:


> Yeah that's true - I normally have a pint before I leave house and then 500ml whilst training but clearly need more at the moment.


500ml aint enough mate esp in this heat, i usually go through a 1.5l bottle every workout and then take electrolyte tablets after


----------



## Ginger Ben

Cheers lads, I'm not moving it was a rental house that I bought 5 years ago. Just felt like a good time to sell it and need to free up some cash too.


----------



## Sharpy76

Mr_Morocco said:


> 500ml aint enough mate esp in this heat, i usually go through a 1.5l bottle every workout and then take electrolyte tablets after


Thank you!!

I told these fvckers i drank 2ltrs during my workout and they all looked at me as if i were mad.

500ml aint worth a [email protected], fix up Benjamin!!!


----------



## Sharpy76

Ginger Ben said:


> Cheers lads, I'm not moving it was a rental house that I bought 5 years ago. Just felt like a good time to sell it and need to free up some cash too.


Sweeeet, you can stop being ghey and buy some fvcking juice now


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sharpy76 said:


> Thank you!!
> 
> I told these fvckers i drank 2ltrs during my workout and they all looked at me as if i were mad.
> 
> 500ml aint worth a [email protected], fix up Benjamin!!!


Lol, yes you're right In think water intake has been too low last few days and combined with net calories averaging around 1500 a day I've run myself in to the ground lol.



Sharpy76 said:


> Sweeeet, you can stop being ghey and buy some fvcking juice now


pmsl - I have a longer term plan around training etc which I'm just making enquiries in to


----------



## Sharpy76

Ginger Ben said:


> pmsl - I have a longer term plan around training etc which I'm just making enquiries in to


Hmmm sounds interesting, i'll await with baited breath.......


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol, yes you're right In think water intake has been too low last few days and combined with net calories averaging around 1500 a day I've run myself in to the ground lol.
> 
> pmsl - I have a longer term plan around training etc which I'm just making enquiries in to


You gonna get yourself a PT mate?


----------



## Breda

Mr_Morocco said:


> You gonna get yourself a PT mate?


I hope he's talkin about a very long cycle


----------



## JANIKvonD

aye ginger 1....what u planning u fly cvnt?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Mr_Morocco said:


> You gonna get yourself a PT mate?


Just looking in to it mate yes. Feel I've hit a knowledge wall now so need help to keep progressing.


----------



## JANIKvonD

Ginger Ben said:


> Just looking in to it mate yes. Feel I've hit a knowledge wall now so need help to keep progressing.


whowhowhowho? im thinking the same after my winter bulk.....or before...fuk knows


----------



## Ginger Ben

JANIKvonD said:


> whowhowhowho? im thinking the same after my winter bulk.....or before...fuk knows


That's what I'm looking in to! Depends on availability, ££ and willingness to work with me! lol. Shall keep you all posted


----------



## TELBOR

Great news on the house mate, only on a few weeks wasn't it?

Have you PM'd Dutch about mentoring :lol:


----------



## Fatstuff

That bostin loyd will get u big


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Great news on the house mate, only on a few weeks wasn't it?
> 
> Have you PM'd Dutch about mentoring :lol:


Thanks mate, yep 11 days on market! Good price too :thumb:

pmsl no I might leave that one for a while...


----------



## JANIKvonD

Ginger Ben said:


> Thanks mate, yep 11 days on market! Good price too :thumb:
> 
> *pmsl no I might leave that one for a while*...


good idea mate...wait until youre a bit more advanced


----------



## Ginger Ben

JANIKvonD said:


> good idea mate...wait until youre a bit more advanced


lol yeah exactly


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Thanks mate, yep 11 days on market! Good price too :thumb:
> 
> pmsl no I might leave that one for a while...


I think who you have in mind would be great, failing that the man mountain is a good shout for diet and gear


----------



## JANIKvonD

u pair o poofs stop keeping secerets! i recon bigbear is the mountain ur talking about.......paul would be a good'un. there's a fair few tbh


----------



## Sharpy76

Actually thought about it myself too, Cecil Croasdaile trains at my gym and does PT and mentoring.

I would probably go with him because it makes sense as i see him pretty much every time i'm at the gym and the guy is an absolute monster (ifbb pro!).

Hate to think how much he'd charge though lol!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sharpy76 said:


> Actually thought about it myself too, Cecil Croasdaile trains at my gym and does PT and mentoring.
> 
> I would probably go with him because it makes sense as i see him pretty much every time i'm at the gym and the guy is an absolute monster (ifbb pro!).
> 
> Hate to think how much he'd charge though lol!


Ooo fvck he's a big cvnt isn't he!

Might be worth asking him mate, might surprise you on price. Might shock you too! lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

I noticed Solid Cecil lives and trains in Reading which is only 25 mins from me so might get in touch with him too as could actually meet him for progress/training etc rather than something totally online.


----------



## B4PJS

Ginger Ben said:


> I noticed Solid Cecil lives and trains in Reading which is only 25 mins from me so might get in touch with him too as could actually meet him for progress/training etc rather than something totally online.


Yup, I am looking at booking a one off with him late august for a form check/front squat help  Fairly reasonably priced for one sesh.


----------



## JANIKvonD

Ginger Ben said:


> I noticed Solid Cecil lives and trains in Reading which is only 25 mins from me so might get in touch with him too as could actually meet him for progress/training etc rather than something totally online.


yeh thats the only thing that puts me off tbh mate....will need to check the local scene first, but theres fek all special about here i dont think


----------



## JANIKvonD

+ solid cecil is a bit secretive....hopefully he's a fukin pro....but im not convinced tbh


----------



## B4PJS

JANIKvonD said:


> + solid cecil is a bit secretive....hopefully he's a fukin pro....but im not convinced tbh


Seems to be doing a good job with @paulandabbi


----------



## paulandabbi

B4PJS said:


> Seems to be doing a good job with @paulandabbi


Yeah doing a really good job with me mate!!!

@Ginger Ben I can honestly say it would be worth the money mate :thumb:


----------



## JANIKvonD

@paulandabbi .....you're bound to know who he is by now?


----------



## paulandabbi

JANIKvonD said:


> @paulandabbi .....you're bound to know who he is by now?


I wish I did mate, I have asked him a few times to see a picture of him instead of just legs and he hasn't shown me!!

All I know is he is bloody good at what he does! I honestly think if I hadn't had a sh!t couple of weeks I would of lost over a stone in a month!!


----------



## JANIKvonD

see i couldnt pour cash into a faceless set of quads......i barely train legs ffs :lol:


----------



## Sharpy76

JANIKvonD said:


> see i couldnt pour cash into a faceless set of quads......i barely train legs ffs :lol:


+1

No offence to anyone but NO WAY would i hire a PT and not know sod all about them, let alone never seen a pic of them!

Not sure why it's all a big secret tbh?!?!


----------



## TELBOR

Sharpy76 said:


> +1
> 
> No offence to anyone but NO WAY would i hire a PT and not know sod all about them, let alone never seen a pic of them!
> 
> Not sure why it's all a big secret tbh?!?!


I have no face.... but that's because I'm a same head


----------



## Ginger Ben

paulandabbi said:


> Yeah doing a really good job with me mate!!!
> 
> @Ginger Ben I can honestly say it would be worth the money mate :thumb:


Cheers Paul, I'll deffo consider it.


----------



## paulandabbi

Ginger Ben said:


> Cheers Paul, I'll deffo consider it.


Your welcome mate 

Good luck with whoever you choose


----------



## JANIKvonD

Sharpy76 said:


> +1
> 
> No offence to anyone but NO WAY would i hire a PT and not know sod all about them, let alone never seen a pic of them!
> 
> *Not sure why it's all a big secret tbh?!*?!


exactly. especially if you're putting yourself out there as a PT looking for custom. should be selling yourself, i can see an EPIC thread getting started soon


----------



## Ginger Ben

Scran so far today

Meal 1 - 2 scoops the works, 50g powdered oats

Meal 2 - Tub quark, scoop whey, 50g muesli

Meal 3 - 200g extra lean pork mince, half pack uncle bens rice, orange pepper diced up

Meal 4/snack - BBW Protein flapjack, 100g blue berries

Meal 5/snack - 2 slices burgen with 30g or so PB - not had this yet but I'm going to :thumb:

Meal 6 - Merguez sausages, sweet spud wedges and a heap of veg

Meal 7 - maybe a pre bed shake if needed

Was going to have a break from whey but as I felt so shyte last few days I just want to plough some good calories in today and it's just easier this way lol.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Meal 6 - Merguez sausages


Sounds like a Spanish mans penis :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Sounds like a Spanish mans penis :lol:


Looks like one tbf


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Looks like one tbf


Crusty like @luther1's


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Crusty like @luther1's


No, they are quite large sausages :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Back to gym tomorrow morning to literally pick up where I left off today lol. Back session and cardio attempt two!

Feeling loads better today having eaten more and drunk loads of water. Must have been dehydration that made me feel so crap. Lesson learnt there!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Water in! Gym on


----------



## JANIKvonD

u started you're cycle yet ya junkie? & how'd u get on PT hunting yesterday?


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> u started you're cycle yet ya junkie? & how'd u get on PT hunting yesterday?


Yeah, 100000000000mg tribulus


----------



## Ginger Ben

JANIKvonD said:


> u started you're cycle yet ya junkie? & how'd u get on PT hunting yesterday?


Morning mate, nope I'm still natty  ditched that epi a week ago as well, waste of time that stuff, does fvck all :lol:

Plan is to try and firm something up this week then take it from there. Regarding gear I'll speak to coach about it when one is sorted but I'd like to do a few months natty first to get myself in much better shape and then start a cycle when I'm really going to benefit from it most. Although I would take advice on that plan of course.


----------



## Ginger Ben

So yesterday and today's stop start back session :lol:

Chin Ups

[email protected]

[email protected]+10

[email protected]+20

[email protected]+30

[email protected]+30

[email protected]+20

[email protected]

Today

Hammer Grip pull downs

[email protected]

[email protected] - stack - too light but still hits spot

[email protected]

[email protected] drop to [email protected] drop to [email protected]

Close Grip palms facing in pull downs

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] drop set to [email protected]

Yates Row

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] drop to [email protected] drop to [email protected]

Short break then

[email protected] drop set on final set of 5 to [email protected]

Standing Isolateral reverse cable flys - basically holding both handles as normal but only extending one arm at a time for reps then swapping - stops hands smashing in to each other!

[email protected] plates

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

20 mins SSC on X trainer - hills programme level 16


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> So yesterday and today's stop start back session :lol:
> 
> Chin Ups
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]+10
> 
> [email protected]+20
> 
> [email protected]+30
> 
> [email protected]+30
> 
> [email protected]+20
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Today
> 
> Hammer Grip pull downs
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected] - stack - too light but still hits spot
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected] drop to [email protected] drop to [email protected]
> 
> Close Grip palms facing in pull downs
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected] drop set to [email protected]
> 
> Yates Row
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected] drop to [email protected] drop to [email protected]
> 
> Short break then
> 
> [email protected] drop set on final set of 5 to [email protected]
> 
> Standing Isolateral reverse cable flys - basically holding both handles as normal but only extending one arm at a time for reps then swapping - stops hands smashing in to each other!
> 
> [email protected] plates
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> 20 mins SSC on X trainer - hills programme level 16


Lovely stuff benjamin :beer:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Scran so far today

Meal 1 PWO - 2 scoops the works and 100g powdered oats

Meal 2 - 2 slices burgen with 30g pb (not ideal I know but wasn't hungry...)

Meal 3 - 1.5 chicken breasts with half portion cous cous and broccoli

Meal 4 - 6oz rump steak - 2 fried eggs

Meal 5 - 200g beef strips in a stir fry with loads of veggies and a few egg noodles

Meal 6 - shake before bed if needed


----------



## Ginger Ben

Skipping hammies tomorrow - i know, i know! But I still don't trust them not to cramp and I've got what I hope is final massage session tomorrow afternoon so don't want them tight and sore for that. Hopefully legs back on cards properly next week! Want to put trap bar deads in on hams day too 

So that means it's tris, heavy core and cardio tomorrow :thumb:


----------



## Laurieloz

There's really nothing I can add to these amazing sessions, Ben. Training's spot on, your diet is meticulous. You are a well-oiled machine. No wonder you've got the most popular thread on the site (after the mighty I'm Straight of course!).

Great work mate:thumb:


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Laurieloz said:


> There's really nothing I can add to these amazing sessions, Ben. Training's spot on, your diet is meticulous. You are a well-oiled machine. No wonder you've got the most popular thread on the site (after the mighty I'm Straight of course!).
> 
> Great work mate:thumb:


Was your old username AceOfSpadez


----------



## Laurieloz

Mr_Morocco said:


> Was your old username AceOfSpadez


You've lost me. :confused1:Er, no. Always been ol' LaurieLoz.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Laurieloz said:


> There's really nothing I can add to these amazing sessions, Ben. Training's spot on, your diet is meticulous. You are a well-oiled machine. No wonder you've got the most popular thread on the site (after the mighty I'm Straight of course!).
> 
> Great work mate:thumb:


That's very kind of you to say so mate, thanks. I give it my best but still have a lot to learn!

It's only popular because I spout so much rubbish in here :lol:


----------



## Laurieloz

Ginger Ben said:


> That's very kind of you to say so mate, thanks. I give it my best but still have a lot to learn!
> 
> It's only popular because I spout so much rubbish in here :lol:


Oo a rep. Ta. I love the to's and fro's inbetween with you guys. At least it's good-natured. Nothing like what I f*ckin' get!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Laurieloz said:


> Oo a rep. Ta. I love the to's and fro's inbetween with you guys. At least it's good-natured. Nothing like what I f*ckin' get!


Yeah we take the pi55 a lot but it's all well meaning


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Ginger Ben said:


> Yeah we take the pi55 a lot but it's all well meaning


Not really, i actually think your a pale freckly cvnt


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Laurieloz said:


> You've lost me. :confused1:Er, no. Always been ol' LaurieLoz.


----------



## Laurieloz

:laugh:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Mr_Morocco said:


> Not really, i actually think your a pale freckly cvnt


----------



## Ginger Ben

Mr_Morocco said:


> View attachment 130583


FPMSL! Can't believe you've still got that, fvck he was a fruity cvnt wasn't he lol


----------



## Laurieloz

Mr_Morocco said:


> View attachment 130583


There's some miniscule typing on this post. Can't read it. I'm only on a phone. What's it say?


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Ginger Ben said:


> FPMSL! Can't believe you've still got that, fvck he was a fruity cvnt wasn't he lol


Slightly similar to LaurieLoz :whistling:

I searched for it on here pmsl that was an epic thread


----------



## Ginger Ben

Mr_Morocco said:


> Slightly similar to LaurieLoz :whistling:
> 
> I searched for it on here pmsl that was an epic thread


lol its the "I'm not gay by the way" bit that made me crease up


----------



## Laurieloz

I'll have to pass on this one. :huh:


----------



## TELBOR

Laurieloz said:


> There's really nothing I can add to these amazing sessions, Ben. Training's spot on, your diet is meticulous. You are a well-oiled machine. No wonder you've got the most popular thread on the site (after the mighty I'm Straight of course!).
> 
> Great work mate:thumb:


Yeah really well oiled, that well oiled he got cramps doing chin ups PMSL


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Yeah really well oiled, that well oiled he got cramps doing chin ups PMSL


Least i can do them


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Least i can do them


Lol, I can do them. Choose not too


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Lol, I can do them. Choose not too


That's even worse


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> That's even worse


Suppose. Just don't get any satisfaction from them lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning all

Triceps and core

Dips

Warm ups at bw

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] drop to [email protected] drop to [email protected] drop to [email protected]

Low incline cgbp on smith

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] + 5 partials at top of Rom to middle

[email protected] drop to [email protected]

Laying on floor db tricep extensions

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Decline bench weighted sit ups

[email protected] (oly bar)

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Db Russian twists

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

In to various c sit leg raises, knee raises etc to failure

Done


----------



## Richie186

Nice mate. Haven't had a core session in a while, think ill chuck one in after reading that.


----------



## TELBOR

Lovely stuff Benjy.

Oly bar sit up? A 20kg plate on your chest would be better


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Lovely stuff Benjy.
> 
> Oly bar sit up? A 20kg plate on your chest would be better


I thought that but this requires so much balance and stability it's got to work more muscles i reckon. You start in bench position then press bar up and sit up from there keeping bar above your head and arms straight up. Its well hard :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Richie186 said:


> Nice mate. Haven't had a core session in a while, think ill chuck one in after reading that.


Got to get these tiny little ab muscles poking out somehow mate lol so far they are alluding me


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> I thought that but this requires so much balance and stability it's got to work more muscles i reckon. You start in bench position then press bar up and sit up from there keeping bar above your head and arms straight up. Its well hard :lol:


Yeah it'll certainly bring more muscle into play, keep at it mate, BIG ABS!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Scran so far today

PWO - 2 scoops the works, 1 scoop (50g) powdered oats, banana (100g I weighed it!)

Meal 2 - 2 slices protein bread and 35g natty pb (weighed bread before and after applying pb  )

Meal 3 - 200g rump steak, 100g spring greens, 3 fried eggs in 1 tsp olive oil

Snack -triple chocolate muffin with chocolate sauce inside from morries! 

Snack later - probably some nuts or a shake - will be carb free though!

Meal 6 - 300g veal stir fry with heap of veggies

Meal 7 - shake if needed


----------



## TELBOR

You fat cùnt 

:lol:

:lol:

:lol:


----------



## flinty90

Love the got to get abs out comment then within two posts you eaten choc filled muffins lol... i see no change in here then lol..x


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> Love the got to get abs out comment then within two posts you eaten choc filled muffins lol... i see no change in here then lol..x


Lol, everybody deserves a little muffin now and again


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> Love the got to get abs out comment then within two posts you eaten choc filled muffins lol... i see no change in here then lol..x


The fat fùck has lost some timber tbh mate.

Still ginger though


----------



## Breda

R0BLET said:


> The fat fùck has lost some timber tbh mate.
> 
> Still ginger though


And pale as fuk


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning cvnts, tris are feeling nicely tender from yesterdays session.

Got up for gym this morning but was stopped in my tracks with stomach ache again. Bloody annoying but I didn't fancy deads with dodgy guts lol.

So ham session with deads will be.tomorrow morning now then I've got a few days off as going down to cornwall for a couple of nights on Sunday. Meant to rain!! Fml.

Meal 1 - 2 protein toast, 4 scrambled eggs


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Morning cvnts, tris are feeling nicely tender from yesterdays session.
> 
> Got up for gym this morning but was stopped in my tracks with stomach ache again. Bloody annoying but I didn't fancy deads with dodgy guts lol.
> 
> So ham session with deads will be.tomorrow morning now then I've got a few days off as going down to cornwall for a couple of nights on Sunday. Meant to rain!! Fml.
> 
> Meal 1 - 2 protein toast, 4 scrambled eggs


LOL, mrs has had a dodgy stomach all week! You been banging her again? 

Will be nice to get away mate, well deserved rest.


----------



## Breda

Are you on that protein bread Ben?


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> LOL, mrs has had a dodgy stomach all week! You been banging her again?
> 
> Will be nice to get away mate, well deserved rest.


Who, what, where?? :whistling:

Thanks mate, looking forward to it.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> Are you on that protein bread Ben?


Yes mate, making all kindz of gainzzzzzzz


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Who, what, where?? :whistling:
> 
> Thanks mate, looking forward to it.


LOL

Good, well we booked off 1st week in september to get away, but that aint happening now . Gutted :no:


----------



## JANIKvonD

morning ginge. that bugs lingering a fair bit is it not?...been a week now


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> LOL
> 
> Good, well we booked off 1st week in september to get away, but that aint happening now . Gutted :no:


That's a shame mate, why not? Spent all the money on gear??


----------



## Ginger Ben

JANIKvonD said:


> morning ginge. that bugs lingering a fair bit is it not?...been a week now


Morning mate, no it's been and come back again. Stomach seems to be fine for ages then play up a bit, god knows why. Feel fine now


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> That's a shame mate, why not? Spent all the money on gear??


Money on gear, you have me mistaken 

In short her work have seriously messed up her wages since the promotion etc. So this months pay SHOULD have paid for our week away.

Such a ball ache.


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> Money on gear, you have me mistaken
> 
> In short her work have seriously messed up her wages since the promotion etc. So this months pay SHOULD have paid for our week away.
> 
> Such a ball ache.


thats p!sh mate, think we're away in oct. but she's waiting to hear back about another job she went for.....if she gets it, our hols will prob go out the window too! im choking to get away!


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Money on gear, you have me mistaken
> 
> In short her work have seriously messed up her wages since the promotion etc. So this months pay SHOULD have paid for our week away.
> 
> Such a ball ache.












That is a ball ache mate, credit card it all then pay it off when she gets paid


----------



## Ginger Ben

JANIKvonD said:


> thats p!sh mate, think we're away in oct. but she's waiting to hear back about another job she went for.....if she gets it, our hols will prob go out the window too! im choking to get away!


Just come south of the boarder for a few days, will be novel to have running fresh water and food that isn't deep fried


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> thats p!sh mate, think we're away in oct. but she's waiting to hear back about another job she went for.....if she gets it, our hols will prob go out the window too! im choking to get away!


Catch 22 then if she does or doesn't get it lol

I'm DYING to get away, haven't been abroad since 2006!! :crying:


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> That is a ball ache mate, credit card it all then pay it off when she gets paid


LOL, well i've paid for the Rohm Triple X, nothing else though Benjamin 

Hmmmm, or ask my mum and dad to lend it me :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Catch 22 then if she does or doesn't get it lol
> 
> I'm DYING to get away, *haven't been abroad since 2006!!* :crying:


Where'd you go mate? Will be a while before I'm going abroad too I suspect. Really want to go skiing this winter but that's big $$


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Where'd you go mate? Will be a while before I'm going abroad too I suspect. Really want to go skiing this winter but that's big $$


Kos, i wanted to go to Crete - love that place.

Feck!! Skiing is a pricey holiday, plus you'd come back injured lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Kos, i wanted to go to Crete - love that place.
> 
> Feck!! Skiing is a pricey holiday, plus you'd come back injured lol


I've not done Greece but does look good (those places are in Greece aren't they..)

Got a friends wedding next May in Cyprus so that will be good and might have to be holiday for that year lol.

Skiing is awesome though, worth the money IMO as me and the Mrs both love it and a good one to go with some friends.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> I've not done Greece but does look good (those places are in Greece aren't they..)
> 
> Got a friends wedding next May in Cyprus so that will be good and might have to be holiday for that year lol.
> 
> Skiing is awesome though, worth the money IMO as me and the Mrs both love it and a good one to go with some friends.


LOL, yes mate. Both in Greece 

Cyprus is meant to be great, make sure you put sun cream on!!

I'd like to go skiing, seems a good crack. You'll be too big by then anyway


----------



## Huntingground

Morning GB, how's the cutting coming along? Bad news on bad guts, I get thhem quite often, usually after 20 Guinness 

BTW, Greece is nice but you have to wipe your arris after a tturd and put the toilet roll in bin (not allowed to flush down bogs)  Cyprus is meant to be lovely, not been but on the list!!


----------



## TELBOR

Huntingground said:


> Morning GB, how's the cutting coming along? Bad news on bad guts, I get thhem quite often, usually after 20 Guinness
> 
> BTW, Greece is nice but you have to wipe your arris after a tturd and put the toilet roll in bin (not allowed to flush down bogs)  Cyprus is meant to be lovely, not been but on the list!!


Morning Kenneth!

Yeah that's true about the loo roll lol, i've done a few by mistake


----------



## Ginger Ben

Huntingground said:


> Morning GB, how's the cutting coming along? Bad news on bad guts, I get thhem quite often, usually after 20 Guinness
> 
> BTW, Greece is nice but you have to wipe your arris after a tturd and put the toilet roll in bin (not allowed to flush down bogs)  Cyprus is meant to be lovely, not been but on the list!!


Morning mate, yes not to bad thanks, heres a recent pic for the [email protected] bank 



Just in early stages of getting a bit of help sorted out from a coach/mentor whatever you want to call it so should see some bigger and better progress soon.

That sounds rank! No wonder their economy is fvcked :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Morning mate, yes not to bad thanks, heres a recent pic for the [email protected] bank
> 
> View attachment 130820
> 
> 
> Just in early stages of getting a bit of help sorted out from a coach/mentor whatever you want to call it so should see some bigger and better progress soon.
> 
> That sounds rank! No wonder their economy is fvcked :lol:


Just noticed those freaky veins on your shoulder!! Good work :beer:


----------



## Huntingground

Ginger Ben said:


> Morning mate, yes not to bad thanks, heres a recent pic for the [email protected] bank
> 
> View attachment 130820
> 
> 
> Just in early stages of getting a bit of help sorted out from a coach/mentor whatever you want to call it so should see some bigger and better progress soon.
> 
> That sounds rank! No wonder their economy is fvcked :lol:


Looking good mate, abs are coming through nicely, what's the weight and weight loss over what period?

I hope you are employing Dutch Scott, the natty wonder


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Just noticed those freaky veins on your shoulder!! Good work :beer:


Lol, cheers mate, that one is a bit weird, really blue! lol



Huntingground said:


> Looking good mate, abs are coming through nicely, what's the weight and weight loss over what period?
> 
> I hope you are employing Dutch Scott, the natty wonder


I'm 198 at the moment, started the 10 week challenge at 206 I think so not a massive drop but wanted to do it slowly and it's been natty too so I'm happy with that.

Lol, it was tempting


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol, cheers mate, that one is a bit weird, really blue! lol
> 
> I'm 198 at the moment, started the 10 week challenge at 206 I think so not a massive drop but wanted to do it slowly and it's been natty too so I'm happy with that.
> 
> Lol, it was tempting


Its because your'e so pale lol

Check this, timely eh?!


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Its because your'e so pale lol
> 
> Check this, timely eh?!
> 
> View attachment 130824


pmsl yeah probably! Be weird if they were ALL like that though mg:

lol, I saw that too funnily enough.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> pmsl yeah probably! Be weird if they were ALL like that though mg:
> 
> lol, I saw that too funnily enough.


Would look amazing!! lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

Evening all, just been on really nice dog walk round a village close to here. If I win the million tonight I'll look in to buying one of the sheds of the houses I've just seen! Holy fvck!!

Pork loin steaks for dinner with veggies and some sort of sweet spud or couscous.

Dead lifts tomorrow for first time in about 6 months. Can't wait!


----------



## Ginger Ben

@luther1 you dead bro? If not stop.being a rude cvnt and reply to my text. If you are can I have your stash?


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> @luther1 you dead bro? If not stop.being a rude cvnt and reply to my text. If you are can I have your stash?


He's in Bulgaria ya daft twàt :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> He's in Bulgaria ya daft twàt :lol:


HTF am I meant to know that? Lol


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> HTF am I meant to know that? Lol


He's mentioned it a few times in THIS journal pmsl

He's having lipo, gyno removed and some 3d abs installed


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> He's mentioned it a few times in THIS journal pmsl
> 
> He's having lipo, gyno removed and some 3d abs installed


Pmsl, should take him off my ignore list then you think?


----------



## Fatstuff

Looking good ginge, mt2 required


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> Looking good ginge, mt2 required


Thanks stan, agreed! Lol


----------



## Sharpy76

Any developments on the PT idea mate?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sharpy76 said:


> Any developments on the PT idea mate?


Yes mate am going to be starting with Pscarb soon which I'm really looking forward to.


----------



## Sharpy76

Ginger Ben said:


> Yes mate am going to be starting with Pscarb soon which I'm really looking forward to.


Bloody hell, nice one fella!!!!

How soon? (yep, i'm a nosey barsteward lol)

Excited for you mate!!!!!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sharpy76 said:


> Bloody hell, nice one fella!!!!
> 
> How soon? (yep, i'm a nosey barsteward lol)
> 
> Excited for you mate!!!!!!


Thanks mate, decided it was time to step things up several notches and was lucky that he had some free space for a new client.

Don't know exactly but should get ball rolling in next week or so I imagine.


----------



## Sharpy76

Ginger Ben said:


> Thanks mate, decided it was time to step things up several notches and was lucky that he had some free space for a new client.
> 
> Don't know exactly but should get ball rolling in next week or so I imagine.


Fvcking fantastic!!

Obviously i know there'll be confidentiality about diet/training but it'll still be very interesting to see the improvements you'll no doubt make!

Pscarb definitely knows his stuff!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sharpy76 said:


> Fvcking fantastic!!
> 
> Obviously i know there'll be confidentiality about diet/training but it'll still be very interesting to see the improvements you'll no doubt make!
> 
> Pscarb definitely knows his stuff!!


I literally have no idea mate but yes I expect so.

I'm going to send him a pic of you and say my goal is to be bigger than this bloke


----------



## flinty90

Lookin good.ben. also i love milk ;-)


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> Lookin good.ben. also i love milk ;-)


Milk is darker mate lol


----------



## Galaxy

...................and breath  , fvck miss this journal for a week and that 100 f'ing pges to read :spam:

I see you couldn't resist staying natty.......although not sure if epi counts :whistling: ........get some tren in ya 

Picked a soild coach with paul i am sure, expecting big thing now mate, starting in about a week or so?.......so i should expect 3D abs in 3 weeks?!?!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Galaxy said:


> ...................and breath  , fvck miss this journal for a week and that 100 f'ing pges to read :spam:
> 
> I see you couldn't resist staying natty.......although not sure if epi counts :whistling: ........get some tren in ya
> 
> Picked a soild coach with paul i am sure, expecting big thing now mate, starting in about a week or so?.......so i should expect 3D abs in 3 weeks?!?!


Hey mate how's things? Yeah sorry it rambles on a fair bit.

Think I'll start a new one soon as this one is a bit daft now.

Haha i ditched it after two weeks mate, pointless stuff.

Yes mate start of good things I hope. Although I'm sure it will be harder work than anything I've done before!


----------



## Galaxy

Ginger Ben said:


> Hey mate how's things? Yeah sorry it rambles on a fair bit.
> 
> Think I'll start a new one soon as this one is a bit daft now.
> 
> Haha i ditched it after two weeks mate, pointless stuff.
> 
> Yes mate start of good things I hope. Although I'm sure it will be harder work than anything I've done before!


Alls good with myself mate, just really busy latley with work and have an exam in a few weeks an the other usual sh1te :lol:

Other than that, training wise etc just following orders from jim so at least thats one less thing to worry about so long as i give it my all 

I can imagine mate, some of the workouts ya see milky doing lookfooking mental lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning all, pre wo shake soon, protein, scoop oats and a banana then It's first deadlift session in a long time.

Training hams/glutes and biceps today, not the usual combo but fvck it, I want to.

Fairly lazy day planned. Off to St Katherines hill near winchester for a dog walk later, looks really nice. Then clearing crap out of the garage so a trip or two to the tip on the cards I expect.

Food all good today as away for few days from tomorrow so will be a few cheats then before things get serious.

Have a good weekend everybody


----------



## flinty90

you going with scarbs mate for coaching ???


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> you going with scarbs mate for coaching ???


Yes mate, felt it was good time to kick things on and luckily he has some space


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Yes mate, felt it was good time to kick things on and luckily he has some space


awesome brother.. im sure it will be exactly what you have been missing mate .. just one bit of advice for you from me regards coaches...

"Have faith in the fact that they WILL know better than you about how to get what you want from your body"

its very easy to think too much and doubt what they give you to do or tell you to eat as we think we know our bodys best ..

have total faith and stick to the plan religiously and you will without doubt get what you want out of it ....

good luck mate i cant wait to see the results from the proffessional input you will now get with @Pscarb x


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> awesome brother.. im sure it will be exactly what you have been missing mate .. just one bit of advice for you from me regards coaches...
> 
> "Have faith in the fact that they WILL know better than you about how to get what you want from your body"
> 
> its very easy to think too much and doubt what they give you to do or tell you to eat as we think we know our bodys best ..
> 
> have total faith and stick to the plan religiously and you will without doubt get what you want out of it ....
> 
> good luck mate i cant wait to see the results from the proffessional input you will now get with @Pscarb x


Thanks mate, that is definitely good advice. I'm sure at times I'll wonder what the hell I'm doing but It's all part of it. No doubt Paul knows more than I ever will so looking forward to putting some of it in to practice.


----------



## JANIKvonD

fuk it....im getting a PT after this comp :lol:

are u close enough to paul for face to face stuff or is all online? this is EXCITING!


----------



## Ginger Ben

JANIKvonD said:


> fuk it....im getting a PT after this comp :lol:
> 
> are u close enough to paul for face to face stuff or is all online? this is EXCITING!


Hey mate, deffo exciting! I don't think so mate, will all be online I expect.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Hammies and biceps this morning

Warmed up on x t for 5 mins

Trap bar deads

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Db lunges

[email protected] - 20each hand

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Kneeling ham curls

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Hyper extensions

20

20

15

Straight bar drag curls

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Dp preachers

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] - [email protected]

[email protected]

Wide grip laying cable curls

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Xtrainer 10 min cool down to flush legs through.


----------



## JANIKvonD

Ginger Ben said:


> Hey mate, deffo exciting! I don't think so mate, will all be online I expect.


i was having a looooong talk with one of the big ex bodybuilders in my gym last night.....he never competed but knows a prep guy who looks after a lot of the local BBers. might give him a shout....will ask about here & see how well known he is first.....canna mind his name pmsl


----------



## Ginger Ben

Evening troops

Went on a really good dog walk this afternoon, couple of hours trodging up and down hills and dog went swimming in a river too which he loves. Also rolled in fox crap (dog not me) which has to be the smelliest substance known to man! I swear it makes you want to vomit where you stand when you get a lungfull of it!

In more annoying news the car has got a warning light on out of nowhere and we can't get it to a garage today so have had to cancel the trip to padstow tomorrow which is a bastard.

Still, means I can go to the gym tomorrow 

Cardio only though probably :no:


----------



## 3752

Ginger Ben said:


> Hammies and biceps this morning
> 
> Warmed up on x t for 5 mins
> 
> Trap bar deads
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Db lunges
> 
> [email protected] - 20each hand
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Kneeling ham curls
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Hyper extensions
> 
> 20
> 
> 20
> 
> 15
> 
> Straight bar drag curls
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Dp preachers
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected] - [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Wide grip laying cable curls
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Xtrainer 10 min cool down to flush legs through.


13 sets for biceps jees mate.......hope you like change


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Evening troops
> 
> Went on a really good dog walk this afternoon, couple of hours trodging up and down hills and dog went swimming in a river too which he loves. Also rolled in fox crap (dog not me) which has to be the smelliest substance known to man! I swear it makes you want to vomit where you stand when you get a lungfull of it!
> 
> In more annoying news the car has got a warning light on out of nowhere and we can't get it to a garage today so have had to cancel the trip to padstow tomorrow which is a bastard.
> 
> Still, means I can go to the gym tomorrow
> 
> Cardio only though probably :no:


Red light on fuel gauge I bet :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Pscarb said:


> 13 sets for biceps jees mate.......hope you like change


He's a chest and bicep boy mate 

Seriously , you've got a good one in Benjamin. Very strong!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Pscarb said:


> 13 sets for biceps jees mate.......hope you like change


Lol certainly ready for it mate.


----------



## 3752

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol certainly ready for it mate.


I have quoted this so you cannot delete it later lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

Pscarb said:


> I have quoted this so you cannot delete it later lol


Rushing back to delete posts where I said I was looking forward to this..... :lol:


----------



## Breda

I'm startin to get a bit jelly with everyone hiring coaches n sh!t


----------



## Richie186

^^^x2^^^


----------



## Sharpy76

Sooooo, any last words @Ginger Ben?

:lol:


----------



## Breda

Richie186 said:


> ^^^x2^^^


You guna get in on it?

I'm not :lol:


----------



## Richie186

Nah, can't afford it. I'll just use the fact everyone else has a coach as an excuse for the fact that they're bigger than me.


----------



## Breda

Richie186 said:


> Nah, can't afford it. I'll just use the fact everyone else has a coach as an excuse for the fact that they're bigger than me.


Same here, I'll use any excuse to cover my short comings.

Tbf even if I did have a coach I wouldn't follow the advice to the letter anyway I like the freedom of things my own way and not gettin too serious but I can see Ben lookin great in a few months time


----------



## Richie186

He's got a great base to start on. Looking forward to seeing how a pro can improve him.


----------



## Breda

Richie186 said:


> He's got a great base to start on. Looking forward to seeing how a pro can improve him.


Definitely mate. The only thing that can stop him now is himself


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sharpy76 said:


> Sooooo, any last words @Ginger Ben?
> 
> :lol:


lol I'm reserving comment until I've seen the plan! Whatever it is though I'm excited to get started


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> Same here, I'll use any excuse to cover my short comings.
> 
> Tbf even if I did have a coach I wouldn't follow the advice to the letter anyway I like the freedom of things my own way and not gettin too serious but I can see Ben lookin great in a few months time





Richie186 said:


> He's got a great base to start on. Looking forward to seeing how a pro can improve him.





Breda said:


> Definitely mate. The only thing that can stop him now is himself


Cheers lads, it's going to be a very interesting experience I reckon and no doubt very different and challenging but I'm really excited and up for it as fed up of going round in circles. Here's to change :beer:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> I'm startin to get a bit jelly with everyone hiring coaches n sh!t


Look at the fvcking size on you, seems to be going well as you are mate and @Richie186 - also in great nick IMO


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


> Look at the fvcking size on you, seems to be going well as you are mate and @Richie186 - also in great nick IMO


My pictures must be taken in good light as they're flattering, Improvements could be made mate.

You were doin well on your own too but I can't fault you for lookin to take it to the next level.

I'm excited to see what the next 6 months has in store for you


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> My pictures must be taken in good light as they're flattering, Improvements could be made mate.
> 
> You were doin well on your own too but I can't fault you for lookin to take it to the next level.
> 
> I'm excited to see what the next 6 months has in store for you


Hows the whole training and stuff going mate? Are you on a cycle at the moment? Always improvements to be made mate, whatever level you're at

THanks Me too mate should be good!


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


> Hows the whole training and stuff going mate? Are you on a cycle at the moment? Always improvements to be made mate, whatever level you're at
> 
> THanks Me too mate should be good!


Training is good apart from niggly injuries here and there but can work thru those no problem.

Got some straps the other week and they've made a massive difference to the weight shifted on back day which pleases me

Cycle?? No mate I just stay on a relatively low dose of test most of the time... thought you knew this lol


----------



## Sharpy76

Breda said:


> You were doin well on your own too but I can't fault you for lookin to take it to the next level.
> 
> I'm excited to see what the next 6 months has in store for you


+1

He's at a fantastic starting point for pscarb to work his magic. He's lean so doesn't need to lose weight, already strong, disciplined in both training and diet (bar the odd muffin lol) so i'm expecting some great changes!

All he needs is some Just For Men and he'll be sorted:devil2:


----------



## Breda

Sharpy76 said:


> +1
> 
> He's at a fantastic starting point for pscarb to work his magic. He's lean so doesn't need to lose weight, already strong, disciplined in both training and diet (bar the odd muffin lol) so i'm expecting some great changes!
> 
> All he needs is some Just For Men and he'll be sorted:devil2:


And some mt2 the pale cnut


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> Training is good apart from niggly injuries here and there but can work thru those no problem.
> 
> Got some straps the other week and they've made a massive difference to the weight shifted on back day which pleases me
> 
> Cycle?? No mate I just stay on a relatively low dose of test most of the time... thought you knew this lol


Sounds good mate, straps deffo useful bit of kit to have and cheap!

Lol I did but meant more a blast than your steady gram a week


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sharpy76 said:


> +1
> 
> He's at a fantastic starting point for pscarb to work his magic. He's lean so doesn't need to lose weight, already strong, disciplined in both training and diet (bar the odd muffin lol) so i'm expecting some great changes!
> 
> All he needs is some Just For Men and he'll be sorted:devil2:


Thanks mate but not sure about lean, I look turd when not got a post gym pump on.

Will muffins not be allowed then you think?? I haven't thought this through

:no:


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


> Sounds good mate, straps deffo useful bit of kit to have and cheap!
> 
> Lol I did but meant more a blast than your steady gram a week


Yea mate I never knew how much of a difference they actually make.

Nah no blasting here just keeping it steady, I dont think I cant afford the food to justify blasting at the minute so I just cruise lol. Will probably come off for a couple of months soon and have a bit of a break tbf


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> Yea mate I never knew how much of a difference they actually make.
> 
> Nah no blasting here just keeping it steady, I dont think I cant afford the food to justify blasting at the minute so I just cruise lol. Will probably come off for a couple of months soon and have a bit of a break tbf


It's good to build a strong grip but at some point straps are deffo useful. I use them quite a bit on a couple different exercises.

Fair enough mate, It's not just the gear is it. Lots of grub isn't cheap either.


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


> It's good to build a strong grip but at some point straps are deffo useful. I use them quite a bit on a couple different exercises.
> 
> Fair enough mate, It's not just the gear is it. Lots of grub isn't cheap either.


Fuk grip man how strong does it need to be to shake hands and hold a pen 

Do you use them for anything other than back?

The gear helps but without the food you're p!ssin in the wind as you know so there's no need for me to be taking grams of this and that if I'm not feeding the fire


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> Fuk grip man how strong does it need to be to shake hands and hold a pen
> 
> Do you use them for anything other than back?
> 
> The gear helps but without the food you're p!ssin in the wind as you know so there's no need for me to be taking grams of this and that if I'm not feeding the fire


Lol, good point.

Shrugs sometimes but I hardly do those anymore. Thats it really.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning all, traps feeling the dead lifts this morning, been ages since I've done them so feels good to hit them again.

Going to get some scran in soon. Shake and some oats I think then some eggs on toast.


----------



## Sharpy76

Ginger Ben said:


> Thanks mate but not sure about lean, I look turd when not got a post gym pump on.
> 
> Will muffins not be allowed then you think?? I haven't thought this through
> 
> :no:


Mate, pretty sure we all feel like that post gym. Feel like fvcking arnie while i'm training, 1hr later i'm a soft, saggy mess lol.

I'm sure doughnuts will be fine mate, just ask @Pscarb and see what he says?

:whistling:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sharpy76 said:


> Mate, pretty sure we all feel like that post gym. Feel like fvcking arnie while i'm training, 1hr later i'm a soft, saggy mess lol.
> 
> I'm sure doughnuts will be fine mate, just ask @Pscarb and see what he says?
> 
> :whistling:


Lol yeah I think I shrink on the way home Haha should take pictures mid work out.

Stop tagging him when talking about doughnuts and muffins you git!! Lol


----------



## Sharpy76

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol yeah I think I shrink on the way home Haha should take pictures mid work out.
> 
> Stop tagging him when talking about doughnuts and muffins you git!! Lol


Tbf though mate, it probably doesn't help that you're one of those natty folk these days.

Always feel much better with a bit of juice in the goose!

And lol, sorry mate, couldn't help myself.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sharpy76 said:


> Tbf though mate, it probably doesn't help that you're one of those natty folk these days.
> 
> Always feel much better with a bit of juice in the goose!
> 
> And lol, sorry mate, couldn't help myself.


Hmm thats true although I'd like to get to a stage of feeling and looking half decent without help if i can as think that would be a much better platform for a cycle than I've had before.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Good 45 min dog walk done for todays cardio, probably do another one later the same.

Off to town now for a bit of lunch and need to get a few gym vests as others are showing bad signs of wear lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

4 puma tback vests for a £10 from sports direct. Vile place but served a purpose.


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:
 

> 4 puma tback vests for a £10 from sports direct. Vile place but served a purpose.


Think I'm guna have to get involved in that I could do with a few more vests to strut around the gym in


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> Think I'm guna have to get involved in that I could do with a few more vests to strut around the gym in


It's a good deal isn't it. Got some good colours too and when they get skanky just bin them and get more. Can't go wrong.

You got much on today mate?

Edit - as in plans, not clothes.....


----------



## TELBOR

Bargain, I'll drop in this week. Got XS ain't they? :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Bargain, I'll drop in this week. Got XS ain't they? :lol:


Yes mate, kids section lol


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


> It's a good deal isn't it. Got some good colours too and when they get skanky just bin them and get more. Can't go wrong.
> 
> You got much on today mate?
> 
> Edit - as in plans, not clothes.....


I'm not too fussed on colours as long as its tight I'll be a happy chappy but cant go wrong with 4 for a tenner. I'll take a look in my local before I go gym 2moro.

I have been naked most of the day as it goes but my boy called me and we're goin to get a Caribbean takeaway.

The take away is a cover up for the real operation but a £10 worth of food will last about 2 days

You got anything on... I'm talkin about clothes?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> I'm not too fussed on colours as long as its tight I'll be a happy chappy but cant go wrong with 4 for a tenner. I'll take a look in my local before I go gym 2moro.
> 
> I have been naked most of the day as it goes but my boy called me and we're goin to get a Caribbean takeaway.
> 
> The take away is a cover up for the real operation but a £10 worth of food will last about 2 days
> 
> You got anything on... I'm talkin about clothes?


Lol sounds good mate, what food you gettin?

Yes mate got a bit on today, usual backless chaps and peephole cowboy shirt


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol sounds good mate, what food you gettin?
> 
> Yes mate got a bit on today, usual backless chaps and peephole cowboy shirt


Mate we dont get to choose, there's no menu lol. He just cooks but we dont know what he's cooked till we get there.

Ooooh very fetchin any pics?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> Mate we dont get to choose, there's no menu lol. He just cooks but we dont know what he's cooked till we get there.
> 
> Ooooh very fetchin any pics?


Ah I see, sounds good though, lucky dip!

Pm'd


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


> Ah I see, sounds good though, lucky dip!
> 
> Pm'd


The black bastard was closed had to settle for a lamb biriani and some Juneplum juice lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> The black bastard was closed had to settle for a lamb biriani and some Juneplum juice lol


Pmsl, lazy bastard probably doing a shift at Dixie


----------



## Ginger Ben

Grilled chicken breast, two boiled eggs and salad for dinner. Was good.

Delt session tomorrow, love delts!


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Grilled chicken breast, two boiled eggs and salad for dinner. Was good.
> 
> Delt session tomorrow, love delts!


New diet?

I'm tempted to pin this Tren to get super delts pmsl


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> New diet?
> 
> I'm tempted to pin this Tren to get super delts pmsl


No mate, not started that yet.

Lol do it!!!


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> No mate, not started that yet.
> 
> Lol do it!!!


Starting soon?

Haha, I knew you'd say that


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Starting soon?
> 
> Haha, I knew you'd say that


Yes mate, just swapping info at the moment to give Paul everything he needs to plan things out.

Well, you know you want to....


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning all. Delts and calves today.

Warm up

RC warm ups and cable laterals

Strict ohp - slow positive and negatives

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] drop to [email protected] drop to [email protected]

Db lat raises

[email protected] drop to [email protected]

[email protected] drop to [email protected]

[email protected] drop to [email protected]

Rear delt bent over cable laterals

[email protected] plates

[email protected]

[email protected]

Short bar front raises

[email protected] on bar

[email protected] on

[email protected] on

Smith calf raises

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] drop to [email protected]

Seated calf raises slow reps

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

15 mins moderate intensity cardio on xtrainer


----------



## Richie186

Ginger Ben said:


> Morning all. Delts and calves today.
> 
> Warm up
> 
> RC warm ups and cable laterals
> 
> Strict ohp - slow positive and negatives
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected] drop to [email protected] drop to [email protected]
> 
> Db lat raises
> 
> [email protected] drop to [email protected]
> 
> [email protected] drop to [email protected]
> 
> [email protected] drop to [email protected]
> 
> Rear delt bent over cable laterals
> 
> [email protected] plates
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Short bar front raises
> 
> [email protected] on bar
> 
> [email protected] on
> 
> [email protected] on
> 
> Smith calf raises
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected] drop to [email protected]
> 
> Seated calf raises slow reps
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> 15 mins moderate intensity cardio on xtrainer


Strong session mate. Do you expect Paul will cut volume of your training a lot?


----------



## JANIKvonD

solid work mate, when this PT program kicking off then?


----------



## TELBOR

Good work mate, you'll have calves like this in no time.....


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Good work mate, you'll have calves like this in no time.....
> 
> View attachment 131203


Pmsl I'd take those! Lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

Richie186 said:


> Strong session mate. Do you expect Paul will cut volume of your training a lot?


I expect so in some areas mate but honestly I don't really know what to expect.



JANIKvonD said:


> solid work mate, when this PT program kicking off then?


Soon I think mate, just been swapping info with Paul over the weekend to give him what he needs to make a plan.


----------



## JANIKvonD

Ginger Ben said:


> I expect so in some areas mate but honestly I don't really know what to expect.
> 
> Soon I think mate, just been swapping info with Paul over the weekend to give him what he needs to make a plan.


ooooo...all systems go! no fuking about here mate...this came round quick as foook


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> I expect so in some areas mate but honestly I don't really know what to expect.
> 
> Soon I think mate, just been swapping info with Paul over the weekend to give him what he needs to make a plan.


Can he cater for Gingers.... 

Just carrying on with your own thing until a firm date is in place mate?

Whats the goal with Paul, still looking to get leaner ?


----------



## Ginger Ben

JANIKvonD said:


> ooooo...all systems go! no fuking about here mate...this came round quick as foook


I do tend to be a bit all or nothing mate yeah so once I'd decided I was ready to commit to something like this that was it i'm in! lol



R0BLET said:


> Can he cater for Gingers....
> 
> Just carrying on with your own thing until a firm date is in place mate?
> 
> Whats the goal with Paul, still looking to get leaner ?


lol - I expect MT2 to be the first thing he suggests :lol:

Yeah exactly, just doing what I've been doing until I have the new plan.

I've said that my ultimate goal is to add size but not at the total expense of condition so an end result of around 16 stone with visible abs would be perfect. Obviously this will take a pretty long time and may go through various stages so I have no idea whether Paul will suggest a cut, lean bulk or something else to kick things off.


----------



## JANIKvonD

+ you're primed for a good blast of gear to kick start it all


----------



## Ginger Ben

JANIKvonD said:


> + you're primed for a good blast of gear to kick start it all


Haha no gear for a while mate, staying natty for a few more months. THEN I'll be ready for a cycle


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> I do tend to be a bit all or nothing mate yeah so once I'd decided I was ready to commit to something like this that was it i'm in! lol
> 
> lol - I expect MT2 to be the first thing he suggests :lol:
> 
> Yeah exactly, just doing what I've been doing until I have the new plan.
> 
> I've said that my ultimate goal is to add size but not at the total expense of condition so an end result of around 16 stone with visible abs would be perfect. Obviously this will take a pretty long time and may go through various stages so I have no idea whether Paul will suggest a cut, lean bulk or something else to kick things off.


Excellent. I'm genuinely excited for you mate, awesome base to build a beast!


----------



## JANIKvonD

Ginger Ben said:


> Haha no gear for a while mate, staying natty for a few more months. THEN I'll be ready for a cycle


just in time for bulk comp


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Excellent. I'm genuinely excited for you mate, awesome base to build a beast!


Thanks mate, much appreciated :beer:



JANIKvonD said:


> just in time for bulk comp


There's going to be a bulk comp in a few months? :whistling:


----------



## Ginger Ben

PWO - 2 scoops the works, 215ml egg whites, banana

Meal 2 - 4 whole eggs scrambled in evoo with 2 protein bread and smear of butter

Meal 3 - 250g chicken grilled, 125g UB rice, 1 BBW Protein Flapjack

Hungry!!

Meal 4 - 250g lean minced beef with veggies and maybe some brown pasta, really hungry today

Meal 5 - Shake before bed

Still keeping cals low but having a higher carb day today with lower fats as really hungry and feel like I need the extra food.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Going to start a new journal when I start working with Paul. That's right, you read it here first folks


----------



## Richie186

Keeping this one open for pi55 taking purposes?


----------



## JANIKvonD

Ginger Ben said:


> Going to start a new journal when I start working with Paul. That's right, you read it here first folks


actually.....i read it about 150 pages back.....then u bottled it incase no cvnt came to say hi


----------



## Ginger Ben

No reason why we can't take the pi55 in the new one lol I just want to be able to keep all the progress from now seperately so that It's somewhere I can look back on it rather than it getting lost in here somewhere


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> No reason why we can't take the pi55 in the new one lol I just want to be able to keep all the progress from now seperately so that It's somewhere I can look back on it rather than it getting lost in here somewhere


About time you started a new one!!


----------



## flinty90

R0BLET said:


> About time you started a new one!!


Yes i agree this ones about 8 months overdo lol.. x


----------



## Ginger Ben

Agreed! It's happening


----------



## JANIKvonD

Where's this new journal then.... Got writers block ya slavering cvnt?


----------



## Ginger Ben

JANIKvonD said:


> Where's this new journal then.... Got writers block ya slavering cvnt?


I haven't started my new plan yet you daft cvnt lol


----------



## 25434

New journal should be interesting...will break out emergency gummi bear pack just in case you need them......


----------



## Ginger Ben

Flubs said:


> New journal should be interesting...will break out emergency gummi bear pack just in case you need them......


Thanks flubs, might well need those!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Well It's pi55ing down here so as I'm without a car at the moment (being fixes today) and don't fancy getting soaked through cycling in, cardio is going to have to wait until later. Will go in later this arvo around 5 or so and get 500 cals burnt.

Delts, traps, arms and still hammies are talking to me today which is good. They better mtfu for chest tomorrow


----------



## flinty90

Just been reading that Rich piani spends.two hours minimum training arms on.arms.day lol.. gese im.in pain after 5 minutes training arms tbh..


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> Just been reading that Rich piani spends.two hours minimum training arms on.arms.day lol.. gese im.in pain after 5 minutes training arms tbh..


Faaaaaack! Can't imagine 2 hours on arms.

These 11" pipes would snap


----------



## JANIKvonD

morning woofter, u skinny yit?


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> Just been reading that Rich piani spends.two hours minimum training arms on.arms.day lol.. gese im.in pain after 5 minutes training arms tbh..


Crazy some of the volume these guys can get away with. Wonder how much of that 2 hours is lifting and how much is checking himself out in the mirror lol.


----------



## Ginger Ben

JANIKvonD said:


> morning woofter, u skinny yit?


Morning Janet I'm good thanks but far from skinny. Am noticing the beginnings of striations across delts and biceps oddly at the moment, also hams are starting to actually take some shape of their own rather than just looking flat so that's quite nice.

Fvcking abs are still a way off though. I'm not bothered though as will have a proper plan soon so will feel more confident that I'm on the right track and things will happen in good time.

Let's have some of this!


----------



## JANIKvonD

Ginger Ben said:


> Morning Janet I'm good thanks but far from skinny. Am noticing the beginnings of striations across delts and biceps oddly at the moment, also hams are starting to actually take some shape of their own rather than just looking flat so that's quite nice.
> 
> Fvcking abs are still a way off though. I'm not bothered though as will have a proper plan soon so will feel more confident that I'm on the right track and things will happen in good time.
> 
> Let's have some of this!
> 
> View attachment 131351


haha, good to see you kept that pic as motivation  cvnts a unit!

head seems in a good place now anyway mate.....so would mine be if i didnt have to think for myself i suppose :whistling:  lol


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> Morning Janet I'm good thanks but far from skinny. Am noticing the beginnings of striations across delts and biceps oddly at the moment, also hams are starting to actually take some shape of their own rather than just looking flat so that's quite nice.
> 
> Fvcking abs are still a way off though. I'm not bothered though as will have a proper plan soon so will feel more confident that I'm on the right track and things will happen in good time.
> 
> Let's have some of this!
> 
> View attachment 131351


Wow looking good Ben, u have progressed well this week


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> Wow looking good Ben, u have progressed well this week


Reckon I've got this 10 week comp nailed with this shot mate :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

JANIKvonD said:


> haha, good to see you kept that pic as motivation  cvnts a unit!
> 
> head seems in a good place now anyway mate.....so would mine be if i didnt have to think for myself i suppose :whistling:  lol


I don't know who he is tbf but looks about 6'5 and 19 odd stone so might be a long shot :lol:

Yeah it is mate, I'm all ready to go now. lol - that's part of the reason for doing it mate, this way I don't have to worry about whether what I'm doing is right or not I can just get on with it and hopefully make good progress. Should clear up some brain space for other things


----------



## JANIKvonD

Ginger Ben said:


> I don't know who he is tbf but looks about 6'5 and 19 odd stone so might be a long shot :lol:
> 
> Yeah it is mate, I'm all ready to go now. lol - that's part of the reason for doing it mate, this way I don't have to worry about whether what I'm doing is right or not I can just get on with it and hopefully make good progress. *Should clear up some brain space for other things *


more ginger hair no doubt


----------



## luther1

I don't think anyone in bulgaria goes to a gym. Fat cnuts on the beach and round the pool thought it was some kind of freakshow when I peeled me kit off. Didn't drink,not even fizzy pop,ate clean apart from one slice of pizza and 3 ice creams,what a great fcuking laugh I am on holiday. Didn't do Jen in the pool or sea as it was too busy but did her over the balcony and on the beach,like you do. Cheap as fcuk over there,a litre bottle of beer is a quid,**** are £2.50 a pack and to eat out was about twenty quid for the two of us,bearing in mind Jen had about four glasses of wine with every meal. I think she had to get p!ssed to find me sexually attractive.

Got my new instructions through from Con,diet the same as before,roughly 200gms of protein a day,carbs only with my breakfast shake and all other meals veg or salad. Full body workouts from now on 3xweek,so thats a challenge.


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> I don't think anyone in bulgaria goes to a gym. Fat cnuts on the beach and round the pool thought it was some kind of freakshow when I peeled me kit off. Didn't drink,not even fizzy pop,ate clean apart from one slice of pizza and 3 ice creams,what a great fcuking laugh I am on holiday. Didn't do Jen in the pool or sea as it was too busy but did her over the balcony and on the beach,like you do. Cheap as fcuk over there,a litre bottle of beer is a quid,**** are £2.50 a pack and to eat out was about twenty quid for the two of us,bearing in mind Jen had about four glasses of wine with every meal. I think she had to get p!ssed to find me sexually attractive.
> 
> Got my new instructions through from Con,diet the same as before,roughly 200gms of protein a day,carbs only with my breakfast shake and all other meals veg or salad. Full body workouts from now on 3xweek,so thats a challenge.


Sounds like you had a right laugh....

Good place though by the sound of it, cheap booze and ****, that's handy...

what was the food like? Much to do/see there?


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> Sounds like you had a right laugh....
> 
> Good place though by the sound of it, cheap booze and ****, that's handy...
> 
> what was the food like? Much to do/see there?


Cheap booze and **** and I don't drink or smoke. Jen loaded up on both,1 litre bottle of vodka was £6. Kebab shops and pizza parlours everywhere,but the restaurants were big on fish and chicken so I had chicken skewers most of the time. Great water park just down the road,so we went there for the day,shops were selling the normal junk,sea shell ornaments and vests with the jack Daniels logo on them. We spent most of the time wandering up and down the beach really,great bars on the beach where you could sit under an umbrella and relax. Here's where we stayed,the penthouse was £440 for the week and the pictures are an accurate image of how it was

http://www.sunsetresort.bg/


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> Cheap booze and **** and I don't drink or smoke. Jen loaded up on both,1 litre bottle of vodka was £6. Kebab shops and pizza parlours everywhere,but the restaurants were big on fish and chicken so I had chicken skewers most of the time. Great water park just down the road,so we went there for the day,shops were selling the normal junk,sea shell ornaments and vests with the jack Daniels logo on them. We spent most of the time wandering up and down the beach really,great bars on the beach where you could sit under an umbrella and relax. Here's where we stayed,the penthouse was £440 for the week and the pictures are an accurate image of how it was
> 
> http://www.sunsetresort.bg/


Christ that photo of the hotel and beach is awesome. Place looks huge mate like a Vegas hotel. Can't go wrong for the money really can you if you want beach and chilling. Nice one.


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> I don't think anyone in bulgaria goes to a gym. Fat cnuts on the beach and round the pool thought it was some kind of freakshow when I peeled me kit off. Didn't drink,not even fizzy pop,ate clean apart from one slice of pizza and 3 ice creams,what a great fcuking laugh I am on holiday. Didn't do Jen in the pool or sea as it was too busy but did her over the balcony and on the beach,like you do. Cheap as fcuk over there,a litre bottle of beer is a quid,**** are £2.50 a pack and to eat out was about twenty quid for the two of us,bearing in mind Jen had about four glasses of wine with every meal. I think she had to get p!ssed to find me sexually attractive.
> 
> Got my new instructions through from Con,diet the same as before,roughly 200gms of protein a day,carbs only with my breakfast shake and all other meals veg or salad. Full body workouts from now on 3xweek,so thats a challenge.


Welcome back! Any pics of Jens snatch? Worth a shot.

Sounds like you had a good one mate, eating clean doesn't matter. Just makes it easier to get back into it!


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Welcome back! Any pics of Jens snatch? Worth a shot.
> 
> Sounds like you had a good one mate, eating clean doesn't matter. Just makes it easier to get back into it!


It probably looks like it's been shot mate


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> It probably looks like it's been shot mate


Yeah, with a BB gun with his pencil penis


----------



## Sharpy76

luther1 said:


> Cheap booze and **** and I don't drink or smoke. Jen loaded up on both,1 litre bottle of vodka was £6. Kebab shops and pizza parlours everywhere,but the restaurants were big on fish and chicken so I had chicken skewers most of the time. Great water park just down the road,so we went there for the day,shops were selling the normal junk,sea shell ornaments and vests with the jack Daniels logo on them. We spent most of the time wandering up and down the beach really,great bars on the beach where you could sit under an umbrella and relax. Here's where we stayed,the penthouse was £440 for the week and the pictures are an accurate image of how it was
> 
> http://www.sunsetresort.bg/


Looks really nice that tbh mate!

£440 is pretty good considering it was a penthouse.


----------



## Ginger Ben

8oz musclefood rump steak for dinner with salad and a couple of eggs.

Chest Wednesday tomorrow, thinking low inc db press supersetting each set with low inc db flys

Pin press inc bench in smith

Db pull overs (trying them how kai green does them)

Cable flys to finish


----------



## luther1

Sharpy76 said:


> Looks really nice that tbh mate!
> 
> £440 is pretty good considering it was a penthouse.


Cheers Sharpy. Flights were about £250ish each so it wasn't a very expensive week away. I just googled 'apartments to rent in Bulgaria' and a site came up with dozens on,some are only £150 for a week. You book with the owners direct. Would definitely go back again


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> Morning Janet I'm good thanks but far from skinny. Am noticing the beginnings of striations across delts and biceps oddly at the moment, also hams are starting to actually take some shape of their own rather than just looking flat so that's quite nice.
> 
> Fvcking abs are still a way off though. I'm not bothered though as will have a proper plan soon so will feel more confident that I'm on the right track and things will happen in good time.
> 
> Let's have some of this!
> 
> View attachment 131351


0331 tatt on left bicep is the number of a marine machine gunner


----------



## TELBOR

Just had one of the Irish rumps from MF, bloody gorgeous!

Glad I got a few on offer pmsl


----------



## Mr_Morocco

luther1 said:


> Cheap booze and **** and I don't drink or smoke. Jen loaded up on both,*1 litre bottle of vodka was £6*. Kebab shops and pizza parlours everywhere,but the restaurants were big on fish and chicken so I had chicken skewers most of the time. Great water park just down the road,so we went there for the day,shops were selling the normal junk,sea shell ornaments and vests with the jack Daniels logo on them. We spent most of the time wandering up and down the beach really,great bars on the beach where you could sit under an umbrella and relax. Here's where we stayed,the penthouse was £440 for the week and the pictures are an accurate image of how it was
> 
> http://www.sunsetresort.bg/


cvnt i would of asked you to send us couple bottles, thats dirt cheap


----------



## luther1

Mr_Morocco said:


> cvnt i would of asked you to send us couple bottles, thats dirt cheap


Stop drinking and you might drop some bf you podgy Cnut


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning campers,

Chest is on. Grow mutha fu*ka!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Oh my, that was an awesome sesh

Warm up

Rc, light cable flys, 10 bw dips

Inc db press superset with inc db flys

[email protected] - [email protected]

[email protected] - [email protected]

[email protected] - [email protected]

[email protected] - [email protected]

10bw dips

All reps slow and feeling squeeze

Inc smith bench wide grip all slow reps

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

DB pullover - chest focussed slow squeeze

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] in to 10bw dips

Cable flys Superset with bw dips

[email protected] plates - 10bw dips

[email protected] - 9bw dips

[email protected] - 7bw dips

X trainer - 10 mins hiit

Chest pumped to hell and hurting


----------



## TELBOR

Some serious reps there! Good lad.


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Some serious reps there! Good lad.


Thanks mate, was good in and out within the hour excluding warm up and stretching off at end.


----------



## Richie186

Great session mate. Plenty of work.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Thanks mate, was good in and out within the hour excluding warm up and stretching off at end.


Lovely stuff mate.

Can't be doing with spending ages in there, see some clowns in for hours polishing their 8" guns


----------



## Ginger Ben

Cheeky post gym pumped shots


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Cheeky post gym pumped shots
> 
> View attachment 131474
> 
> 
> View attachment 131475


Face looks píssed :lol:

Looking large and lean mate!!


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> Cheeky post gym pumped shots
> 
> View attachment 131474
> 
> 
> View attachment 131475


Bud bud hands. Looking well


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Face looks píssed :lol:
> 
> Looking large and lean mate!!


Haha, oi that's my best side!

Cheers mate, have been upping carbs around wo more last week or so which has filled me out nicely but not spilled over in to looking more watery/fat yet!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> Bud bud hands. Looking well


lol, thank you please


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Haha, oi that's my best side!
> 
> Cheers mate, have been upping carbs around wo more last week or so which has filled me out nicely but not spilled over in to looking more watery/fat yet!


Looking well for it mate.

Really looking very lean, where the fùck are your abs? :lol:


----------



## 25434

Ullo Ginger Ben...hey heeeeeyyyyy...you look fab in those pics...but....cough....sorry for asking...why is your tummy so white? do you wear one of those short t-shirts when you sunbathe?..hee heee...cough....just mucking...x


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Looking well for it mate.
> 
> Really looking very lean, where the fùck are your abs? :lol:


lol, I know!?!? Bastard things are there somewhere, can see them in some light (dark) but they don't show at all in a picture. Probably cos they aren't really there 



Flubs said:


> Ullo Ginger Ben...hey heeeeeyyyyy...you look fab in those pics...but....cough....sorry for asking...why is your tummy so white? do you wear one of those short t-shirts when you sunbathe?..hee heee...cough....just mucking...x


Oh you're one cheeky so and so you are madam :lol:

I'm that white all over I think, just arms and face pick up colour from the glare on my pc screen :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Ginger Ben said:


> Cheeky post gym pumped shots
> 
> View attachment 131474
> 
> 
> View attachment 131475


pmsl...so funny seing u pose with hands like that.....as i was doing the EXACT same last night :lol: @Sharpy76 started a new craze here


----------



## JANIKvonD

oh & looking ace btw


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> lol, I know!?!? Bastard things are there somewhere, can see them in some light (dark) but they don't show at all in a picture. Probably cos they aren't really there


Keep at it white belly


----------



## Ginger Ben

JANIKvonD said:


> oh & looking ace btw


Thanks mate, not too shabby for a natty 



R0BLET said:


> Keep at it white belly


pmsl, will do!

Body is craving food today, not crap just food, so I'm going to have a bigger calorie day. Keep it all good stuff but just have a damn good refeed.


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Thanks mate, not too shabby for a natty
> 
> pmsl, will do!
> 
> Body is craving food today, not crap just food, so I'm going to have a bigger calorie day. Keep it all good stuff but just have a damn good refeed.


Haha, i'm a little peckish today. Meeting a colleague for lunch too, plus all my other food lol

And now the mrs want's to go out for dinner tonight, but she want's steak so i'll go with the flow


----------



## JANIKvonD

Ginger Ben said:


> Thanks mate, not too flabby for a natty
> 
> .


dunno mate..


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Haha, i'm a little peckish today. Meeting a colleague for lunch too, plus all my other food lol
> 
> And now the mrs want's to go out for dinner tonight, but she want's steak so i'll go with the flow


Sounds like a winner mate! Way I see it is that if pwo your body is telling you to feed it then you should do exactly that, as long as it's all good it's not going to negatively affect any goals you are aiming for etc. Your diet looked squeeky today so a steak or two extra (have one for lunch too  ) isn't going to do any harm IMO. :beer:


----------



## Ginger Ben

JANIKvonD said:


> dunno mate..


Tit


----------



## Ginger Ben

Food so far today

Pwo - 250g egg whites, 50g oats, 140g banana, 2 scoops the works

Meal 2 - 25g whey, 100g egg whites, 2 slices protein bread, 35g PB

Meal 3 - bbw protein Flapjack

Meal 4 - 250g diced turkey breast, 125g ub rice, 1 tsp evoo, herbs/spices etc


----------



## Richie186

Is that protein bread any good mate? Taste wise I mean.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Richie186 said:


> Is that protein bread any good mate? Taste wise I mean.


Yes mate It's honestly tastes like any other brown bread. It's quite dense but also quite moist so It's not really hard work to eat. I only use it for toast which It's great for


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Yes mate It's honestly tastes like any other brown bread. It's quite dense but also quite moist so It's not really hard work to eat. I only use it for toast which It's great for


Only £8 a loaf too pmsl


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> Only £8 a loaf too pmsl


get to fuk!!!....is it really?!?!?! :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> get to fuk!!!....is it really?!?!?! :lol:


Nah lol

5 loafs - £17.50

http://www.musclefood.com/high-protein-snacks-1/protein-bread/wholemeal-protein-bread-5loaves.html

or 5 loafs of Burgen - £5


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> Nah lol
> 
> 5 loafs - £17.50
> 
> http://www.musclefood.com/high-protein-snacks-1/protein-bread/wholemeal-protein-bread-5loaves.html
> 
> or 5 loafs of Burgen - £5


fukin madness...thats 4kg of chicken up here lol.


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> fukin madness...thats 4kg of chicken up here lol.


Sssshhhh. Don't let Ben find out


----------



## Ginger Ben

JANIKvonD said:


> fukin madness...thats 4kg of chicken up here lol.


Get to fuk!

lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

Plan is in and all systems go from Monday!

Got a few bits to order in and a decent shop to do sunday and then It's game on.

Fill your boots in here for a few more days as I'll start a new one sunday and close this! I think Trevor Mcdonald should come out of retirement to cover the story lol

Hiit tomorrow, early so not silly hot


----------



## 25434

R0BLET said:


> Only £8 a loaf too pmsl


LolWUT?!!! :


----------



## Ginger Ben

Flubs said:


> LolWUT?!!! :


It isn't. It's 4.50

Get some meat from muscle food and get free bread with my code flubs 

As long as It's first order.


----------



## Sharpy76

Ginger Ben said:


> Plan is in and all systems go from Monday!
> 
> Got a few bits to order in and a decent shop to do sunday and then It's game on.
> 
> Fill your boots in here for a few more days as I'll start a new one sunday and close this! I think Trevor Mcdonald should come out of retirement to cover the story lol
> 
> Hiit tomorrow, early so not silly hot


NIIIIIIIIIICE!!!!!

Make sure you put a linky in here for your new'un please mate, i wanna be in from the start, looking forward to it!!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sharpy76 said:


> NIIIIIIIIIICE!!!!!
> 
> Make sure you put a linky in here for your new'un please mate, i wanna be in from the start, looking forward to it!!!


Thanks mate, certainly will do


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> Plan is in and all systems go from Monday!
> 
> Got a few bits to order in and a decent shop to do sunday and then It's game on.
> 
> Fill your boots in here for a few more days as I'll start a new one sunday and close this! I think Trevor Mcdonald should come out of retirement to cover the story lol
> 
> Hiit tomorrow, early so not silly hot


Have we got to be all gay and straight faced in the new one or can we talk bollox in between your serious posts about tabata,gh,peps and how hard it is in the team pscarb camp where only the strong survive?


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> Have we got to be all gay and straight faced in the new one or can we talk bollox in between your serious posts about tabata,gh,peps and how hard it is in the team pscarb camp where only the strong survive?


Yes and we won't see an update pic for 1 year, isn't that right @Milky :lol:


----------



## Milky

R0BLET said:


> Yes and we won't see an update pic for 1 year, isn't that right @Milky :lol:


I wont post pics in a year if l have a choice mate.

Really do hate it with a passion.


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Yes and we won't see an update pic for 1 year, isn't that right @Milky :lol:


Nah I like a pic or two too much


----------



## luther1

R0BLET said:


> Yes and we won't see an update pic for 1 year, isn't that right @Milky :lol:


Milkys like me with pics,I fcuking hate it. Wouldn't mind if I was proud of my physique. Benjy will keep himself under the radar with pics too


----------



## Milky

luther1 said:


> Have we got to be all gay and straight faced in the new one or can we talk bollox in between your serious posts about tabata,gh,peps and how hard it is in the team pscarb camp where only the strong survive?


You know what mate l can honestly say working with Paul has never been difficult at all.


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> Have we got to be all gay and straight faced in the new one or can we talk bollox in between your serious posts about tabata,gh,peps and how hard it is in the team pscarb camp where only the strong survive?


Lol you can talk about all those things as much as you like, I'm not doing any of them though so won't have a clue what you're on about :lol:

Talking bollocks is still on the agenda mate, wouldn't be right any other way


----------



## Milky

luther1 said:


> Milkys like me with pics,I fcuking hate it. Wouldn't mind if I was proud of my physique. Benjy will keep himself under the radar with pics too


Fu*king hate it mate, l mean really hate it.

3 pictures of me on holiday, cant stand any one of them.


----------



## Milky

luther1 said:


> Milkys like me with pics,I fcuking hate it. Wouldn't mind if I was proud of my physique. Benjy will keep himself under the radar with pics too


Fu*king hate it mate, l mean really hate it.

3 pictures of me on holiday, cant stand any one of them.


----------



## luther1

Milky said:


> You know what mate l can honestly say working with Paul has never been difficult at all.


My post did sound like a sly dig mate but it genuinely wasn't.


----------



## luther1

Milky said:


> Fu*king hate it mate, l mean really hate it.
> 
> 3 pictures of me on holiday, cant stand any one of them.


I've just got back from a week in the sun with the gf and didn't have one pic taken of me,fcuk that


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> I've just got back from a week in the sun with the gf and didn't have one pic taken of me,fcuk that


Imagine that was at her request though


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> Imagine that was at her request though


She didn't have a wide angle lens


----------



## Breda

luther1 said:


> I've just got back from a week in the sun with the gf and didn't have one pic taken of me,fcuk that


You asked her to take pics didnt you and she said fuk that cos she dont want people to know she's there with you


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> You asked her to take pics didnt you and she said fuk that cos she dont want people to know she's there with you


She's told her mates she went on her own


----------



## luther1

Breda said:


> You asked her to take pics didnt you and she said fuk that cos she dont want people to know she's there with you


She is 13 years younger than me so I probably looked like her dad.

While I was rubbing suntan oil into her massive norks


----------



## Milky

luther1 said:


> My post did sound like a sly dig mate but it genuinely wasn't.


no mate, never crossed my mind once it was, just thought l would throw it in.

Been no stupid extreme diets, no extreme training regimes.

What l have benefitted more than anything is knowledge, l mean l knew very little before but fu*k me Paul made me realise how little l knew. ( in a good way )


----------



## Ginger Ben

Milky said:


> no mate, never crossed my mind once it was, just thought l would throw it in.
> 
> Been no stupid extreme diets, no extreme training regimes.
> 
> What l have benefitted more than anything is knowledge, l mean l knew very little before but fu*k me Paul made me realise how little l knew. ( in a good way )


I've not started my plan yet so i reserve the right to withdraw this comment lol, but from what I've seen there is nothing unachievable or unrealistic in there and I'm really excited to crack on with it.


----------



## TELBOR

@Milky & @luther1, I don't get you pair at all :lol:

This is a hobby where our appearance is everything but your 'ashamed' on how you appear??

From when I've met you Milky you are a bloody unit! And that was way before working with Paul so I'm 100% confident you'll look great.

It's a shame really, you have such a following on here and people like @biglbs who are of a similar age look to you for inspiration and motivation 

Same for you Luther ya silly slavering old fúck! Great physique, písses all over mine so why you're not happy god only knows :lol:

Anyway, who am I to pass judgement on your decisions.

I shall not mention photos again gentleman.

MORNING BEN!!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> @Milky & @luther1, I don't get you pair at all :lol:
> 
> This is a hobby where our appearance is everything but your 'ashamed' on how you appear??
> 
> From when I've met you Milky you are a bloody unit! And that was way before working with Paul so I'm 100% confident you'll look great.
> 
> It's a shame really, you have such a following on here and people like @biglbs who are of a similar age look to you for inspiration and motivation
> 
> Same for you Luther ya silly slavering old fúck! Great physique, písses all over mine so why you're not happy god only knows :lol:
> 
> Anyway, who am I to pass judgement on your decisions.
> 
> I shall not mention photos again gentleman.
> 
> MORNING BEN!!!


Morning mate

(Did you not get any willy action this morning or something?? Seem a little wound up :lol: )

Off to do hiit as per the plan, thought I might as well get started with the cardio at least as don't need anything for that


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Morning mate
> 
> (Did you not get any willy action this morning or something?? Seem a little wound up :lol: )
> 
> Off to do hiit as per the plan, thought I might as well get started with the cardio at least as don't need anything for that


PMSL

Me.... action.... Pah :lol:

Don't be crazy. She's hornier than me, well, sometimes LOL

Enjoy the cardio yoof! Throw some ab work in too!


----------



## biglbs

R0BLET said:


> @Milky & @luther1, I don't get you pair at all :lol:
> 
> This is a hobby where our appearance is everything but your 'ashamed' on how you appear??
> 
> From when I've met you Milky you are a bloody unit! And that was way before working with Paul so I'm 100% confident you'll look great.
> 
> It's a shame really, you have such a following on here and people like @biglbs who are of a similar age look to you for inspiration and motivation
> 
> Same for you Luther ya silly slavering old fúck! Great physique, písses all over mine so why you're not happy god only knows :lol:
> 
> Anyway, who am I to pass judgement on your decisions.
> 
> I shall not mention photos again gentleman.
> 
> MORNING BEN!!!


I am a fair bit older than @Milky mate!

I admire every cvnt how betters themselves too,

as for inspiration,i am inspired by anyone who battles against the odds to come out a far better person(in many ways)for it.

Photo's are not my fav. thing to do but I put them up for the guys who I inspire,i have had so many guys Pming/repping and thanking me for what I have shown ,that I have lost count,many funny enough never post in mine,some never post at all!!!!

My goal has been different to milky,i wanted to lose weight and get in better condition,milky is a BB who wants to improve on that,i respect his wishes ,should he not post pics ,but do feel he is letting his fans down too,but ultimately it is his choice alone.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Hiit done followed by coming home to the wife who says oh you're just in time to join me for insanity abs!!

Ruined!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Oh and chest is humming from yesterday, thought it hit the spot well. Best chest doms in months


----------



## JANIKvonD

Ginger Ben said:


> Oh and chest is humming from yesterday, thought it hit the spot well. Best chest doms in months


mine is fuked too! but its my legs sesh from monday thats still hurting the most :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

JANIKvonD said:


> mine is fuked too! but its my legs sesh from monday thats still hurting the most :lol:


I hate leg doms but love it at the same time lol

I've a feeling that after my first round of legs under Paul's plan I'm going to need a wheelchair for a few days pmsl


----------



## Breda

I had full on leg doms for aehole week last week I hated it but it is a strangely satifyin feelin

Will you be postin up your routines under the new regime will be interesting to see how ypur training differs now


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> I had full on leg doms for aehole week last week I hated it but it is a strangely satifyin feelin
> 
> Will you be postin up your routines under the new regime will be interesting to see how ypur training differs now


It's fine until you try and sit on the loo! lol

Paul's said I can discuss training but I'll probably just stick up the main stuff rather than all the detail. Nothing secret about exercise choice and that sort of thing I don't think.


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


> It's fine until you try and sit on the loo! lol
> 
> Paul's said I can discuss training but I'll probably just stick up the main stuff rather than all the detail. Nothing secret about exercise choice and that sort of thing I don't think.


I find gettin of the loo the hardest part lol

Thats fair enough I suppose but knowin you there will be some detail. You not allowed to discuss diet n that then?


----------



## JANIKvonD

Ginger Ben said:


> Plan is in and all systems go from Monday!
> 
> Got a few bits to order in and a decent shop to do sunday and then It's game on.
> 
> Fill your boots in here for a few more days as I'll start a new one sunday and close this! I think Trevor Mcdonald should come out of retirement to cover the story lol
> 
> Hiit tomorrow, early so not silly hot


fukin missed this!!! how does it look compaired to you're current diet mate? some technical sh!t in there... (obv i realise u cant spill too much mate)



luther1 said:


> Have we got to be all gay and straight faced in the new one or *can we talk bollox in between your serious posts *about tabata,gh,peps and how hard it is in the team pscarb camp where only the strong survive?


pmsl. like the cvnt has a choice


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> I find gettin of the loo the hardest part lol
> 
> Thats fair enough I suppose but knowin you there will be some detail. You not allowed to discuss diet n that then?


Can discuss diet to some extent mate in terms of what meals are but again not details. Won't be anything surprising though, chicken and sweet spud, lean mince and veggies that sort of thing.


----------



## Ginger Ben

JANIKvonD said:


> fukin missed this!!! how does it look compaired to you're current diet mate? some technical sh!t in there... (obv i realise u cant spill too much mate)
> 
> pmsl. like the cvnt has a choice


It is different mate in terms of the timing of things and how the meals are split by macros i.e. some low carb high fat, some the opposite etc but it's not anything that looks really hard to stick to or would be unenjoyable to follow. From what I have seen Paul isn't a believer in extreme diets especially for hobby trainers for me as they are too hard to stick to and not really needed. I'm confident I can stick to it without too many problems - ask me again once I've done it for a week though! :lol:


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


> Can discuss diet to some extent mate in terms of what meals are but again not details. Won't be anything surprising though, chicken and sweet spud, lean mince and veggies that sort of thing.


You might as well not bother with a journal ffs cos the sh!t that really matters wont be included

You're just sellin us a dream b

Ben danglin a carrot and I for 1 wont be subbing


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> You might as well not bother with a journal ffs cos the sh!t that really matters wont be included
> 
> You're just sellin us a dream b
> 
> Ben danglin a carrot and I for 1 wont be subbing


pmsl how about if I promise lots of risque pics?


----------



## JANIKvonD

Ginger Ben said:


> It is different mate in terms of the timing of things and how the meals are split by macros i.e. some low carb high fat, some the opposite etc but it's not anything that looks really hard to stick to or would be unenjoyable to follow. From what I have seen *Paul isn't a believer in extreme diets especially for hobby trainers *for me as they are too hard to stick to and not really needed. I'm confident I can stick to it without too many problems - ask me again once I've done it for a week though! :lol:


see id be the opposite....id be pushing for extreme diets, peds etc. IMO its easy to get into decent 'hobby trainer' nick, id be wanting to push the boundaries with everything if i take on a PT. get some freakyness going on


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


> pmsl how about if I promise lots of risque pics?


Pinky promise?


----------



## Ginger Ben

JANIKvonD said:


> see id be the opposite...*.id be pushing for extreme diets, peds etc*. IMO its easy to get into decent 'hobby trainer' nick, id be wanting to push the boundaries with everything if i take on a PT. get some freakyness going on


No sh1t really???? :lol:

All in good time mate, as I'm wanting to stay natty for a few months (maybe less) I want to get a really good base to start from. If I can do that then I think phase two which is operation add muscle should be easier and more effective. Ultimate goal as it stands is around 220lbs with decent abs. That on my frame will look pretty darn good IMO. Certainly bigger than average joe. After that is 240lbs


----------



## Ginger Ben

Breda said:


> Pinky promise?


Go on then....


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


> Go on then....


Ok im in but if I dont see progress pics i wont hesitate to take myself out


----------



## JANIKvonD

Ginger Ben said:


> No sh1t really???? :lol:
> 
> All in good time mate, as I'm wanting to stay natty for a few months (maybe less) I want to get a really good base to start from. If I can do that then I think phase two which is operation add muscle should be easier and more effective. Ultimate goal as it stands is around 220lbs with decent abs. That on my frame will look pretty darn good IMO. Certainly bigger than average joe. After that is 240lbs


nice....altho i have to keep convertin lb to stone or kg....u a fukin yank? :lol:

u getting involved in the bulk journo? @Breda u too?


----------



## Breda

JANIKvonD said:


> nice....altho i have to keep convertin lb to stone or kg....u a fukin yank? :lol:
> 
> u getting involved in the bulk journo? @Breda u too?


I wasnt plannin on it mate if anything I need to lean up a touch tbf


----------



## JANIKvonD

Breda said:


> I wasnt plannin on it mate if anything I need to lean up a touch tbf


fat cvnt


----------



## TELBOR

Breda said:


> I wasnt plannin on it mate if anything I need to lean up a touch tbf


Get in on it!

Nobody will get fat, we're all to self conscious lol


----------



## Breda

JANIKvonD said:


> fat cvnt


Certainly fatter than you at the minute mate


----------



## Breda

R0BLET said:


> Get in on it!
> 
> Nobody will get fat, we're all to self conscious lol


I'm already fat mate so tryin to beat everyone else in a bulk isnt the way forward lol


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> Get in on it!
> 
> Nobody will get fat, *we're all to self conscious *lol


lmfao....good ane. i cant wait to get my power gut back! feel like im gonna start straighening my hair n sh!t soon brahh


----------



## Ginger Ben

JANIKvonD said:


> nice....altho i have to keep convertin lb to stone or kg....u a fukin yank? :lol:
> 
> u getting involved in the bulk journo? @Breda u too?


lol don't know why but I've always weighed myself in pounds, just stuck with it as I know what it means in terms of good or bad if that makes sense.

Yes mate, I'm all over that. November will definitely be a time to be adding some timber


----------



## TELBOR

Breda said:


> I'm already fat mate so tryin to beat everyone else in a bulk isnt the way forward lol


Don't believe you


----------



## Ginger Ben

Last meal of the day shake and PB then bed.

Quads and tris tomorrow, can't wait


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning dream team

Quads and tris this morning. Last weights session before new plan starts

:thumb:

10 min warm up on xt and glute/ham stretches

Front squats

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Struggled with grip today, can't remember how I did it last time lol

Leg press

[email protected]

[email protected]

Leg extn

[email protected]

[email protected]

Dips

[email protected]

[email protected]

Ez bar over head extns

[email protected] on bar

[email protected] on bar

Tri press down

[email protected]

[email protected]

Stretches and done


----------



## 25434

Morning ginger Ben...have a great weekend...noice session there...good innit? get it outta the way for the day...i love my early morning training...


----------



## Ginger Ben

Flubs said:


> Morning ginger Ben...have a great weekend...noice session there...good innit? get it outta the way for the day...i love my early morning training...


Morning my dear, hope you have a great weekend too.

Yep love the morning sessions, set you up for a snooze....er I mean for the day


----------



## luther1

will you be trainingfasted Ben,other than intra bcaas etc?


----------



## Ginger Ben

luther1 said:


> will you be trainingfasted Ben,other than intra bcaas etc?


No mate, this diet involves food pre wo, just a shake though.


----------



## JANIKvonD

alritey benny boiiii....be excited for the start of this journey no doubt


----------



## Ginger Ben

JANIKvonD said:


> alritey benny boiiii....be excited for the start of this journey no doubt


Yes mate, very much so. All supps turned up today so just need to get some food supplies in over the weekend and I'm all set


----------



## Ginger Ben

Quad doms kicking in already...going to be fun doing hiit tomorrow morning pmsl

Fajitas for dinner, looking forward to them. Out for lunch tomorrow, friends over for dinner sunday then It's diet time


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fajitas gone, didn't touch sides. Wonder if appetite is raging as my brain knows it all get harder from next week.

To be honest I have relaxed my diet a bit over yheast few days. Nothing major but adding more carbs than normal.

Usually this results in a fast intake of water being stored on my hips but have kept water really high and this hasnt happened. If anything muscles feel much fuller and I'm still getting leaner. Weird but good 

Hiit early tomorrow and sunday, no lifting until monday. Will get new journal up on sunday too with some starting pics etc.


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Ginger Ben said:


> Fajitas gone, didn't touch sides. Wonder if appetite is raging as my brain knows it all get harder from next week.
> 
> To be honest I have relaxed my diet a bit over yheast few days. Nothing major but adding more carbs than normal.
> 
> Usually this results in a fast intake of water being stored on my hips but have kept water really high and this hasnt happened. If anything muscles feel much fuller and I'm still getting leaner. Weird but good
> 
> Hiit early tomorrow and sunday, no lifting until monday. Will get new journal up on sunday too with some starting pics etc.


If your starting diet/new plan on monday enjoy yourself this weekend eat whatever etc


----------



## Ginger Ben

Mr_Morocco said:


> If your starting diet/new plan on monday enjoy yourself this weekend eat whatever etc


I'll enjoy lunch tomorrow and dinner sunday but rest will probably be fairly normal tbh. I like my normal diet so don't find it that much of a chore.


----------



## Sharpy76

Ginger Ben said:


> Fajitas gone, didn't touch sides. Wonder if appetite is raging as my brain knows it all get harder from next week.
> 
> To be honest I have relaxed my diet a bit over yheast few days. Nothing major but adding more carbs than normal.
> 
> Usually this results in a fast intake of water being stored on my hips but have kept water really high and this hasnt happened. If anything muscles feel much fuller and I'm still getting leaner. Weird but good
> 
> Hiit early tomorrow and sunday, no lifting until monday. *Will get new journal up on sunday too with some starting pics etc*.


WOOP WOOP!!

Can't wait!! Think i'm more excited than you lol!

But yeah, enjoy this last weekend and make the most of it


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sharpy76 said:


> WOOP WOOP!!
> 
> Can't wait!! Think i'm more excited than you lol!
> 
> But yeah, enjoy this last weekend and make the most of it


Haha thanks mate, support means a lot


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning warriors and @R0BLET

Black cofffee in, time for hiit!


----------



## JANIKvonD

Ginger Ben said:


> Morning warriors and @R0BLET
> 
> Black cofffee in, time for hiit!


that cvnt still on the run?

morning dudette


----------



## Ginger Ben

Evening all, been out and about all day. Lunch with inlaws then visiting wifes great aunt in hospital. Poor old dear really not keen to be there but doing well. Got a lot of time for her she calls a spade a spade and doesn't stand for bull sh1t.

Got a chicken in the oven Thats been marinating all day and having new pots and veg with that for dinner.

Total day off gym tomorrow in preperation for the 7 day a week onslaught that is to come!!!


----------



## JANIKvonD

Fancy getting p!shed with is mate?


----------



## Ginger Ben

JANIKvonD said:


> Fancy getting p!shed with is mate?


You on the bevvies mate?


----------



## JANIKvonD

Ginger Ben said:


> You on the bevvies mate?


Had 2 cans... There going down too well & the neighbours noticed.....so they cvnts are comin over for a bevy pmsl.


----------



## Ginger Ben

JANIKvonD said:


> Had 2 cans... There going down too well & the neighbours noticed.....so they cvnts are comin over for a bevy pmsl.


Haha oh dear, Thats got session written all over it.

I've just sent wife to the shop to get a box of mint magnums


----------



## biglbs

Have a great evening mate,i am off for cardio now!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Ronzoid12 said:


> Mr T, do you need a blender with the EAS and the ProMax? Also how does it mix with water?


"Cardio" or cardio?

Either way enjoy mate!


----------



## Ginger Ben

WTF?!?! How did I quote some random post? Weird


----------



## Sharpy76

Hope you've got that long a$$ first post of your new journal drafted up and ready to go tomorrow @Ginger Ben?!?!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sharpy76 said:


> Hope you've got that long a$$ first post of your new journal drafted up and ready to go tomorrow @Ginger Ben?!?!


Lol no mate, I haven't even thought about it tbh!

Will bang up a few stats and pics taken tomorrow morning and then It's on!


----------



## Sharpy76

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol no mate, I haven't even thought about it tbh!
> 
> Will bang up a few stats and pics taken tomorrow morning and then It's on!


Can't have no half ar$ed first post mate, start as you mean to go on, sh!t is serious now fella!!

Enjoy your box of magnums pal and @JANIKvonD, don't get too bladdered mate, you'll regret it tomorrow, even though you'll be lean as fvck for the first few hours....PICS!!! :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Good point mate, It's definitely time to get serious! Really looking forward to Monday morning, that's never been said before!


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol no mate, I haven't even thought about it tbh!
> 
> Will bang up a few stats and pics taken tomorrow morning and then It's on!


Make it short and spontaneous please. Like my sex life. Probably be an anti climax too


----------



## Ginger Ben




----------



## Ginger Ben

Can't think of a title for new journal......


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben. The Phoenix

Thank me later


----------



## Ginger Ben

Done some new pics for new journal. Look sh1t so Thats going to help the transformation process lol.

Out for dog walk soon then few jobs to do and will get it set up later on.


----------



## Ginger Ben

New journal is up

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/235824-ginger-ben-total-rebuild.html#post4390632

@Milky please can you lock this one when you get a moment. Thanks


----------



## Breda

Yea fuk this journal


----------



## Mr_Morocco

this journal was sh!t anyway, full of cvnts


----------



## luther1

Used to send me to sleep in here,bunch of [email protected]


----------



## Mr_Morocco

luther1 said:


> Used to send me to sleep in here,bunch of [email protected]


the new one is even sh1tter may aswell just stay in here until its locked


----------



## luther1

Mr_Morocco said:


> the new one is even sh1tter may aswell just stay in here until its locked


Good idea mate,although I absolutely despise every Cnut who posts in here so hopefully they'll be some new faces in the other one


----------



## luther1

Thought I'd pop in here to see if its more interesting than the other journal


----------



## B4PJS

luther1 said:


> Thought I'd pop in here to see if its more interesting than the other journal


No training going on in here either mate :lol:


----------



## luther1

B4PJS said:


> No training going on in here either mate :lol:


Greedy cnuts got two journals on the go and doesn't train in either of them. Gay


----------



## flinty90

luther1 said:


> Greedy cnuts got two journals on the go and doesn't train in either of them. Gay


The new journal has a hint of bender about it. Ever since he made it its been one twiated sock after another


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> The new journal has a hint of bender about it. Ever since he made it its been one twiated sock after another


Damn those twisted socks!!


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Pmsl


----------



## Ginger Ben

Pricks :lol:

@Milky can you lock this one please? Thanks


----------



## B4PJS

Ginger Ben said:


> Pricks :lol:
> 
> @Milky can you lock this one please? Thanks


You love us really :wub:

Ya big bummer :lol:


----------



## flinty90

In with GAAAAY before its locked gay ginger bummer hahaha x..


----------



## TELBOR

Big ginger príck!!

Just saying :lol:


----------



## Breda

I thought this was already locked


----------



## Breda

Oh and GAAAAAY!


----------



## luther1

Gay


----------



## Ginger Ben

God damn it! Lol


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> Gay


X2


----------



## TELBOR

This still open.....

Gay.


----------



## Breda

Ginger Ben said:


> God damn it! Lol


Shut it ***


----------



## Mr_Morocco

fully gay


----------



## TELBOR

Full metal gay


----------



## Ginger Ben

@Milky you on strike mate?? Lol


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> @Milky you on strike mate?? Lol


Probably asleep on the bobcat


----------



## Mr_Morocco

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/applications/core/interface/imageproxy/imageproxy.php?img=http://assets.diylol.com/hfs/f1a/b7c/dbe/resized/spiderman-meme-generator-for-the-love-of-god-stop-being-such-a-******-0132b0.jpg?1306435168.jpg&key=2ff31738bee1c65153725a53aaa83321472d02b840beb4259189fa2bba3507ec


----------



## Milky

Give me bloody chance, l have a job you know :lol:

Done, gay lord


----------

